# [Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas



## Joey_T

*Football stadiums*

Bratislava
Košice
Prešov
Nitra
Žilina
Banská Bystrica
Trnava
Ružomberok
Dubnica nad Váhom
*Hockey Arenas*

Bratislava
Košice
Prešov
Nitra
Žilina
Banská Bystrica
Trenčín
Spišská Nová Ves
Bardejov
Skalica
*Sports centers*


Football stadiums

*Bratislava*

Tehelné pole (Slovak national football stadium)


location: Bratislava (426 091 citiziens, 1st biggest city)
capacity: 30 000
home club: ŠK Slovan Bratislava (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









im.sport.cz









wikipedia.org
________________________________________________________________________________

Pasienky


location: Bratislava (426 091 citiziens, 1st biggest city)
capacity: 13 401
home club: Inter Bratislava (2nd Slovak league)
construction:









stadiony.net









stadiony.net
________________________________________________________________________________

Štadión Petržalka


location: Bratislava (426 091 citiziens, 1st biggest city)
capacity: 9 445
home club: Artmedia Bratislava (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









tuttiallostadio.it









wikipedia.org
________________________________________________________________________________

*Košice*

Všešportový areál


locatin: Košice (234 596 citiziens, 2nd biggest city)
capacity: 30 000
home club: ---
construction:


















________________________________________________________________________________

Štadión Lokomotívy


locatin: Košice (234 596 citiziens, 2nd biggest city)
capacity: 9 600
home club: MFK Košice (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









lokomotiva.sk









lokomotiva.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

Futbalový štadión


locatin: Košice (234 596 citiziens, 2nd biggest city)
capacity: 20 000 - 25 000
home club: ---
construction: postponed indefinitely (earlier 2008 - 2010, 2009 - 2011)









profutbal.sk









profutbal.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Prešov*

Futbalový štadión


locatin: Prešov (92 486, 3rd biggest city)
capacity: 14 000, incl 12 000 standing room
home club: FC Tatran Prešov (2nd Slovak football league)
construction: 1889









1fctatran.sk









1fctatran.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

Futbalový štadión


locatin: Prešov (92 486, 3rd biggest city)
capacity: 12 000
home club: ---
construction:









________________________________________________________________________________

*Nitra*

Štadión Pod Zoborom


location: Nitra (86 958 citiziens, 4th biggest city)
capacity: 11 000, incl. ??? standing room
home club: FC Nitra (1st Slovak league)
construction: 









fcnitra.sk









stadiony.ic.cz
________________________________________________________________________________

*Žilina*

Futbalový štadión MŠK Žilina


location: Žilina (85 826 citiziens, 5th biggest city)
capacity: 9 576
home club: MŠK Žilina (1st Slovak football league)
construction: 1908 (reconstruction in 2006)









mskzilina.sk









mskzilina.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Banská Bystrica*

SNP Štiavničky


locatin: Banská Bystrica (82 493 citiziens, 6th biggest city)
capacity: 10 000, incl 2 620 standing room
home club: FK Dukla Banská Bystrica (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









fkdukla.sk









fkdukla.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Trnava*

Štadión Antona Malatinského


location: Trnava (68 588 citiziens, 7th biggest city)
capacity: 18 448
home club: Spartak Trnava (1st Slovak hockey league
construction:









stadiony.net









spartak.sk









slovakfutbal.com
________________________________________________________________________________

*Ružomberok*

Futbalový štadión MFK Ružomberok


location: Ružomberok (30 271 citiziens, 23th biggest city)
capacity: 4 817 
home club: MFK Ružomberok (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









futbalruza.sk









futbalruza.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Dubnica nad Váhom*

Mestský futbalový štadión Dubnica n/V


location: Dubnica nad Váhom (25 828 citiziens, 28th biggest city)
capacity: 5 450, incl. 400 standing room
home club: MFK Dubnica nad Váhom (1st Slovak football league)
construction:









fkdubnica.sk









fkdubnica.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

Hockey arenas

*Bratislava*

Štadión Ondreja Nepelu, Samsung Aréna

location: Bratislava (426 091 citiziens, 1st biggest city)
capacity: 8 024, incl. 500 standing room
home club: HC Slovan Bratislava (1st Slovak hockey league)
construction:









hckosice.sk









________________________________________________________________________________

*Košice*

Steel Aréna, košický štadión Ladislava Trojáka


location: Košice (234 596 citiziens, 2nd biggest city)
capacity: 8 843
home club: HC Košice (1st Slovak hockey league)
construction: 1868 (reconstructions in 1964, 1994 - 2004)
website: www.steelarena.sk









pravda.sk









pravda.sk









sportoviska.sk


















hokej.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Prešov*

Ice Aréna


location: Prešov (92 486 citiziens, 3rd biggest city)
capacity: 6000
home club: ---
construction: 70s (?)









lietajucekone.szm.sk









lietajucekone.szm.sk
________________________________________________________________________________
*Nitra*

Nitra Aréna


location: Nitra (86 958 citiziens, 4th biggest city)
capacity: 5 300
home club: HK Ardo Nitra (Slovnaft Extraliga)
construction: ??? (reconstruction in 1966)









hkmnr.sk
________________________________________________________________________________
*Žilina*




location: Žilina (85 826 citiziens, 5th biggest city)
capacity:
home club: MŠHK Žilina (1st Slovak hockey league)
construction: 1945 (reconstructions in 2006, 2007)









mshkzilina.sk









mshkzilina.sk









mshkzilina.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Banská Bystrica*

Zimný štadión Banská Bystrica


location: Banská Bystrica (82 493 citiziens, 6th biggest city)
capacity: 3 000 (incl. 1 820 standing room)
home club: HC ´05 Banská Bystrica (2nd Slovak hockey league)
construction: 1961 (reconstruction in 1966)









hc05.sk


















________________________________________________________________________________

*Trenčín*


Zimný štadión v Trenčíne


location: Trenčín (57 413 citiziens, 9th biggest city)
capacity: 6 150, incl. 2981 standing room
home club: Dukla Trenčín (1st Slovak hockey league)
construction: 1960 (reconstruction 2008 (?))









hkdukla.sk









hkdukla.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Spišská Nová Ves*



location: Spišská nová Ves (38 958, 16th biggest city)
capacity:6 500, 2 700 incl. standing room
home club: HK Spišská nová Ves (2nd Slovak hockey league)
construction: 1972









hk-svn.sk









hk-svn.sk









hk-svn.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Bardejov*

Štadión HC - 46 BARDEJOV

location: Bardejov (33 415 citiziens, 20th biggest city)
capacity:
home club: HC-46 Bardejov (2nd Slovak hockey league)
construction:









hc46.sk









hc46.sk









hc46.sk
________________________________________________________________________________

*Skalica*

Zimný štadión Skalica, MAX Aréna

location: Skalica (15 127 citiziens, 54th biggest city)
capacity: 3 214, incl. 1 160 standing room
home club: HK 36 Skalica (1st Slovak hockey league
construction: 60s (reconstruction in 70s, 2008 (running))









hokej.sk









hokej.sk


















hokej.sk
________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Cristii

Steel Arena looks pretty good; is hockey popular in Slovakia? LE: I guess it is, I've just seen the thread about World Hockey champ.

Is the stadium from Bratislava the largest in Slovakia?


----------



## Joey_T

Cristii said:


> Steel Arena looks pretty good; is hockey popular in Slovakia? LE: I guess it is, I've just seen the thread about World Hockey champ.
> 
> Is the stadium from Bratislava the largest in Slovakia?


Ice hockey is very popular sport in Slovakia (Slovak league is 6th best league on world). Slovak league saw over as 1 milion people in last season. Largest hockey arena is in Košice (Steel Arena, 8434), but national hockey stadium is Samsung Arena in Bratislava.


----------



## cibula

^^ yes, football and hockey are most popular sports in slovakia, however they have big troubles with building some stadiums...

new hockey arena in bratislava will have app. 15000 seats, but there is also planned a national hockey stadium (12000s.) but somehow :dunno: , we still dont know where and how it s gonna be build... :bash:


----------



## Ayran

ku košickému štadionu: prvej fáze bude len pre 20-tisíc divákov, no projekt musí byť tak urobený, aby sa mohla zvýšiť na minimálne 30-tisíc miest. Taká je požiadavka UEFA. 
takze 25 000 urcite nie a som zvedavy na rozsirenie steelke na ms ten presovky stanok je fakt pekny  a ten trnavsky sa nejde nahodou prerabat ? na nejakych 20 000 ?


----------



## brezo

Ja som zvedavý na náš žilinský futbalový štadiónik, ako prebehne rekonštrukcia. 

Momentálny stav je, že západná tribúna je zrekonštruovaná a má kapacitu 3324 miest na sedenie. Severná tribúna má kapacitu 2540 miest na sedenie, divákom je prístupná, ale ešte nie je úplne dokončená, chýbajú hore bufety, obklad tribúny z vonkajšej strany a vnútro tribúny, zatiaľ tam je len konštrukcia. Južná je v prestavbe, kapacitne bude mať trošičku menej ako severná, vyzerať má rovnako. Východná tribúna sa momentálne búra, má sa vybudovať nová tribúna, ešte nie je známa kapacita, ale hovorí sa medzi 4500 - 8000 miest na sedenie. Za ňou bude prepojenie na obchodné centrum. Trávnik na štadióne je prírodný, vyhrievaný. Osvetlenie je na stožiaroch, na medzinárodných zápasoch s tv prenosom svieti 1400 luxov. Na štadión sa dostanú diváci prostredníctvom elektronických turniketov.

Inak sa buduje aj Futbalová akadémia v Strážove a ihrisko by malo tuším pribudnúť aj v časti Budatín. 

Na fotke západná tribúna.









Inak sa chystá rekonštrukcia v Žiline športovej haly za 500 miliónov a pribudnúť by mala aj nová športová hala. Bude to ako národné športové centrum, info je aj na enviroportáli a v threade žiliny.


----------



## cibula

^^ super obrazok 

hodim sem neake info o narodnom futbalovom stadione, konkretne list slovenskej komory architektov (SKA) predstavitelom sfz, szlh a naslednu odpoved. clanok sa neda linkovat tak sem hodim cely text. sry za dlhy post a sry ak to tu uz niekde bolo ale myslim ze to patri do tohto tredu. 



> K VÝSTAVBE NÁRODNÝCH ŠTADIÓNOV - STANOVISKO PREDSTAVENSTVA SLOVENSKEJ KOMORY ARCHITEKTOV
> 
> Predstavenstvo Slovenskej komory architektov s poľutovaním konštatuje, že príprava výstavby niektorých významných stavieb, ktoré budú reprezentovať Slovensko a hlavné mesto Bratislavu, národnú kultúru a staviteľské umenie, sa neuskutočňuje na základe súťaží návrhov v oblasti architektúry podľa predpisov o verejnom obstarávaní. Aktuálne sa to týka národného futbalového štadióna a viacúčelovej hokejovej haly. Obe stavby sa navrhujú umiestniť bez predchádzajúcej súťaže návrhov na urbanistické riešenie a ich výstavba sa pripravuje bez súťaže návrhov na architektonické riešenie.
> Predstavenstvo Slovenskej komory architektov upozorňuje, že v civilizovanej spoločnosti sú urbanistické a architektonické súťaže základným prostriedkom na hľadanie najlepších riešení umiestnenia a uskutočnenia stavieb na konkrétnom mieste, a to tak z architektonického a kultúrno-spoločenského hľadiska, ako aj z ekonomického hľadiska. Vzájomná priama konfrontácia súťažiacich návrhov podľa transparentných súťažných podmienok je súčasne odbornou architektonickou diskusiou, ktorá obohacuje nielen architektúru a urbanizmus ako odborné disciplíny, ale odhaľuje aj možnosti rozvoja mesta, možné stvárnenie konkrétnej lokality a budúcej stavby a zároveň je dôležitá pre poznanie a rozhodovanie investorov. Najmä v zložitejších priestorových a prevádzkových podmienkach súťaž návrhov spravidla prináša mnoho inšpirácií a podnetov na originálny architektonický výraz stavby a na najlepší urbanistický spôsob využitia územia.
> Medzinárodná súťaž návrhov, pretože takýto spoločensko-ekonomický rozmer majú spomínané stavby štadiónov, je aj propagáciou štátu a mesta. Výstava súťažných návrhov je príležitosťou aj pre verejnú diskusiu, čím sa súťaže návrhov stávajú významným nástrojom zvyšovania kultúrneho povedomia spoločnosti. Tieto stavby budú považované nielen za reprezentantov slovenskej architektúry, ale celej spoločnosti, a budú trvalo pôsobiť na prostredie. Preto považujeme prípravu a realizáciu takýchto jedinečných stavieb za vec výsostne verejnú, a to bez ohľadu na zdroje ich financovania. Práve v oblasti športu je súťaženie jednou z jeho základných vlastností, a preto by návrhy týchto stavieb mali vzísť zo súťaže architektonických návrhov, najmä ak ide o stavby, ktorým sa dáva prívlastok národné. Výstavbu takýchto zariadení na základe súťaže by mali najmä štát a hlavné mesto zaradiť do svojej etiky a nepísanej architektonickej politiky.
> 
> Vyzývame preto investorov, národné športové zväzy, hlavné mesto a orgány štátu v oblasti vrcholového športu, aby prehodnotili doterajší kabinetný postup prípravy národných štadiónov a obstarali ich umiestnenie a návrhy súťažami podľa predpisov o verejnom obstarávaní. Slovenská komora architektov je pripravená v súlade so zákonom metodicky sa podieľať na ich príprave, priebehu a vyhodnotení.
> 
> 
> 
> V Bratislave 13. decembra 2007
> 
> 
> Ing. arch. Juraj Šujan
> predseda Slovenskej komory architektov
> 
> ( Zdroj: Informacie SKA 2-3/2008, 3.3.2008 )


odpoved sfz:



> LIST ZO SLOVENSKÉHO FUTBALOVÉHO ZVÄZU
> 
> ODPOVEĎ NA STANOVISKO K VÝSTAVBE NÁRODNÝCH ŠTADIÓNOV
> 
> Slovenská komora architektov uverejnila v januári 2008 otvorený list – Stanovisko k výstavbe národných štadiónov (uverejnené aj v Informáciách SKA 2-3/2008, str. 1). 25. januára 2008 obdržala list od Slovenského futbalového zväzu ako reakciu na stanovisko. List od prezidenta Slovenského futbalového zväzu Doc. JUDr. Františka Laurinca, Csc., tu zverejňujeme v plnom znení.
> 
> Vážený pán predseda, Vážení členovia predstavenstva Slovenskej komory architektov.
> Dovoľte mi, aby som sa Vám úprimne poďakoval za Váš záujem a starostlivosť o odborné, funkčné i estetické riešenie projektov nových športových stánkov v Bratislave.
> Mrzí ma, že pri príprave tohto projektu sa objavili nejasnosti a prišlo k nedorozumeniu, ktorého dôsledkom je i Vaše stanovisko. V stručnosti sa pokúsim objasniť tieto okolnosti a informovať Vás o stave prípravy, z viacerých hľadísk určite významného projektu Národného futbalového štadióna.
> 
> V prvom rade s poľutovaním konštatujem, že diskusie o potrebe národného futbalového štadióna so štátnou správou a ďaľšími inštitúciami nedávali nádej na včasnú realizáciu tohto projektu. Tá prišla až so vstupom súkromného kapitálu a dnes môžem konštatovať, že výstavba Národného futbalového štadióna bude financovaná zo súkromných zdrojov. Chcem Vás uistiť, že postup podľa predpisu o verejnom obstarávaní, ktoré vo Vašom stanovisku opakovane zarezonovalo, nie je dôvod. O to viac ma mrzí náznak konfrontačného tónu, ktorý ste zvolili pri formulovaní svojho stanoviska. Snáď len skutočnosti, že príprave stanoviska nepredchádzalo dôkladné oboznámenie sa so stavom príprav projektu Národného futbalového štadióna možno pripísať nedorozumenie, za ktoré tento ostrý tón dúfam spolu čoskoro označíme.
> 
> V prvom rade Vás chcem informovať, že developerom Národného futbalového štadióna, sa stala spoločnosť J&T Real Estate. Táto spoločnosť je lídrom na trhu realitného developmentu v hlavnom meste. Zo všetkých rokovaní, ktoré sme absolvovali na rôznych úrovniach je jednoznačne cítiť, že si uvedomuje mestotvornosť tohto projektu a tomu aj podriaďuje svoj prístup k jeho príprave. O tejto zodpovednosti voči mestu nás, i všetkých zainteresovaných partnerov presvedčila aj projektmi, ktoré v Bratislave realizuje. Dovoľte mi len pripomenúť, že J&T Real Estate je zatiaľ jediný z developerov, ktorý do Bratislavy priniesol architektúru takých autorov ako Ricardo Bofill, či Erick van Egeraat.
> 
> Pre spracovanie projektu Národného futbalového štadióna boli oslovené dva zahraničné architektonické tímy, ktoré majú skúsenosti s výstavbou futbalových štadiónov. Ing. arch. Martin Kotík z ateliéru OMICRON-K, Praha je autorom projektu, podľa ktorého sa v súčasnosti realizuje štadión Slávie Praha. Architekti Marazzi & Paul majú za sebou realizáciu jedného z najmodernejších futbalových štadiónov v Europe Stade de Suisse v Berne a pracujú aj na projektoch štadiónov Partizan Belehrad, FC Luzern – Sportarena Allmend v Luzerne. Oba architektonické kolektívy vypracovali koncepčné štúdie, ktoré sa v súčasnosti posudzujú a na základe ktorých sa pristúpi k výberu samotného architekta. Po vyhodnotení tohto výberového konania Vás budeme radi informovať a prezentovať aj širšej verejnosti výsledný návrh.
> 
> Súhlasím s Vašim stanoviskom v tom, že súťaž je vo všeobecnosti najlepším spôsobom, ako sa dopracovať k najlepšiemu riešeniu. Bohužiaľ, skúsenosti s architektonickými súťažami na Slovensku by mohli byť výnimkami, ktoré toto pravidlo potvrdzujú. Pre tento projekt je však mimoriadne podstatnou tiež otázka času. Pravidlá medzinárodných futbalových inštitúcií sú neúprosné a ďaľšie odďaľovanie termínu začiatku výstavby štadióna, ktorý by týmto pravidlám vyhovoval by znamenalo diskvalifikovanie Slovenska z európskej futbalovej mapy. Naša reprezetácia, či kluby by museli svoje medzinárodné zápasy odohrať na niektorom zo zahraničných štadiónov, ktoré týmto pravidlám vyhovujú.
> 
> Náš postup je dlhodobo koordinovaný s Magistrátom Hlavného mesta SR Bratislava, s ktorým sme uzavreli dlhodobú nájomnú zmluvu na prenájom pozemkov pod terajším štadiónom ŠK Slovan Bratislava. Našim spoločným cieľom je, aby štadión stál na tradičnom a pre slovenský futbal významnom mieste.
> 
> Vážený pán predseda, Vážení členovia predstavenstva Slovenskej komory architektov, dúfam, že touto odpoveďou sa mi podarilo eliminovať Vaše obavy. Zároveň mi dovoľte vysloviť nádej, že v budúcnosti môžme s Vami a Vašou organizáciou počítať ako s partnerom pri diskusiách o riešení odborných otázok v súvislosti s Národným futbalovým štadiónom, prípadne ďaľšími projektmi.
> 
> S pozdravom,
> Doc. JUDr. František Laurinec, Csc.
> 
> Prezident Slovenského futbalového zväzu
> Bratislava, 21. januára 2008
> 
> ( Zdroj: Informacie SKA 4/2008, 1.4.2008 )



:bash: hno:


----------



## Qwert

I can see Joey_T followed my idea. This could be a very good thread. I hope you will edit your first post by adding more stadiums in more cities in the future.

P.S.: In your post you have two times written Bratislva instead of Bratislava.



Ayran said:


> ku košickému štadionu: prvej fáze bude len pre 20-tisíc divákov, no projekt musí byť tak urobený, aby sa mohla zvýšiť na minimálne 30-tisíc miest. Taká je požiadavka UEFA.
> takze 25 000 urcite nie a som zvedavy na rozsirenie steelke na ms ten presovky stanok je fakt pekny  a ten trnavsky sa nejde nahodou prerabat ? na nejakych 20 000 ?


I appreciate they think about Euro. I wish after reconstruction of Trnava stadium something similar would be possible also there.

BTW, yes, it will be reconstructed. More information about the reconstruction in this post from [Trnava] Projects and Construction Updates:



Qwert said:


> Source: http://spravy.pravda.sk/stadion-v-t...y.asp?k=96007&c=A080611_104245_sk_regiony_p23
> 
> Anton Malatinský stadium in Trnava should be reconstructed by Swiss company Marazzi International. This company reconstructed stadiums in Bern and Basel which are now hosting Euro 2008.
> 
> Investor will invest hundreds of millions of Slovak korunas into reconstruction of the stadium, but city has to rent them the lots under and around the stadium for 60 years for SKK 1. More exact plans should be introduced by the end of June 2008. It will be necessary to change city masterplan.
> 
> In the first phase new eastern and northern stands would be built behind which commercial spaces including hotel with swimming pool, shopping and relax centers should be located. Parking space near amphitheatre which is nest to the stadium should be rebuilt on multifloor parking building.
> 
> The stadium should be still used for footbal with all equipment. Number of seats will rise from present 18,500 to 20,000 and all stands will have roof. The stadium will meet all criteria by FIFA and UEFA. No investments from the city are required. Foreign investor should spend about SKK 500 million (EUR 16.5 million).
> 
> ______________________
> 
> 
> Trnava stadium urgently needs reconstruction because it looks pretty bad.hno: It's a pity training ground will be replaced by hotel, but... In that article it looks like outstanding project for city as Trnava, but they forgot to mention one little detail - catastrophic traffic situation around the stadium. Mainly in Kollárova street is permanent traffic colapse. Big polyfunctional center will attract even more traffic, what is not even imaginable for people who know this street. I'm affraid that crossing of Hlboká, Sladovnícka, Kollárova and Spartakovská streets (map) must be rebuilt into fly-over one, but I doubt investor wants to do that. Not to mention that construction of parking house on place of present parking place right next to the crossing will consume place where the ramps of fly-over crossing could be built.
> 
> This is how Anton Malatinský stadium lookshno::


----------



## palsoft

Joey_T said:


> Slovak league is 6th best league on world


If you count also NHL, then maybe  But according to IIHF it is the 5th best league in Europe.


----------



## cibula

chcem ukazat priklad projektu noveho mensieho stadiona sice nie zo slovenska ale zo slovinska:

The Ring, Maribor, Slovenia
capacity: 12500 seats




























sice to nema nic spolocne so slovenskom ale myslim ze je to nadherny stadion a bol by som rad keby sa nieco take stavalo aj v slovenskych mestach. 

*TOTAL COST: 10.8 mil EURO !!!*
super cena :banana:


----------



## wizard112

^^ V jednoduchosti je krása... Myslím, že takýto štadión by dnes bralo na Slovensku ktorékoľvek okresné, možno aj krajské mesto (prirodzene okrem BA, KE...)


----------



## Joey_T

palsoft said:


> If you count also NHL, then maybe  But according to IIHF it is the 5th best league in Europe.


Správne. Preto som písal, že naša liga je šiesta najlepšia na svete


----------



## Norkey

Hmm.. myslím že stávající slovenské stadiony nejsou nic moc.. ale aspoň je jistota, že horší už to být nemůže.. (nic ve zlém, ale i b-tým Liberce hraje na lepším stadionu než je Tehelné pole nebo Pasienky). A to radši nebudu zmiňovat systém jakým se liga hraje.. 
Btw jak je to v současnosti s Interem? Býval to vždycky takový sympatický klub.. prý teď prodali i Košického do Itálie jsem koukal? Alespoň nějaký náznak rekonstrukce Pasienek? Mít dva moderní fotbalové stadiony vedle sebe (nebo ještě lépe jeden hlavní a jeden rezervní společně se Slovanem), to by byla krása

Ten stadion v Mariboru je kouzelný..


----------



## Joey_T

Norkey said:


> Hmm.. myslím že stávající slovenské stadiony nejsou nic moc.. ale aspoň je jistota, že horší už to být nemůže.. (nic ve zlém, ale i b-tým Liberce hraje na lepším stadionu než je Tehelné pole nebo Pasienky). A to radši nebudu zmiňovat systém jakým se liga hraje..
> Btw jak je to v současnosti s Interem? Býval to vždycky takový sympatický klub.. prý teď prodali i Košického do Itálie jsem koukal? Alespoň nějaký náznak rekonstrukce Pasienek? Mít dva moderní fotbalové stadiony vedle sebe (nebo ještě lépe jeden hlavní a jeden rezervní společně se Slovanem), to by byla krása


S tým stavom štadiónov súhlasím, je to bieda. No už je tu náznak, na východe sa začínajú stavať nové štadióny (v Košiciach podľa vzoru pražského Edenu), v Bratislave nový Národný futbalový štadión, verím, že čoskoro sa to rozbehne aj v iných mestách.

Inter Bratislava spadol až na dno a pred dvoma rokmi sa prepadol do prvej ligy. Pasienky sa asi rekonštruovať nebudú.


----------



## wizard112

Nová plánovaná športová hala v Banskej Bystrici: *VAV Sport Arena*

Kapacita: 6 400 miest
Dátum dokončenia: 1Q/2012


----------



## wuane

^^
^^
Na Interi sa stavat bude,ale podla mna nie stadion.:lol:
Inter sa ma zlucit s SKP Devin a asi budu hravat na stadione SKP v Dubravke.
Ale neviem Norkey,torchu by si sa mal pozaujimat hlbise o Slovenske stadiony,lebo Pasienky alebo Tehelne pole ani zdaleka nie su najlepsie stadiony v SR.Napriklad Zilina rekonstruuje stadion,do roku je hotovy.Neviem,ale aj Dubnica ma pomerne slusny stadion,je maly ale urcite nie je skaredy.Ruzomberok ma kvalitny stadion,ktory sa tiez postupne este zlepsuje.Pomerne slusny je aj Trnavsky,az na tie exteriery,napodobne Artmedia,samotny stadion good,ale to okolie je nedostojne,ale aj tak ho budu burat a stavat novy.Myslim ze behom 5 rokov vyrastie alebo sa zreknstruuje minimalne 6 stadionov.


----------



## Norkey

wuane said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Na Interi sa stavat bude,ale podla mna nie stadion.:lol:
> Inter sa ma zlucit s SKP Devin a asi budu hravat na stadione SKP v Dubravke.
> Ale neviem Norkey,torchu by si sa mal pozaujimat hlbise o Slovenske stadiony,lebo Pasienky alebo Tehelne pole ani zdaleka nie su najlepsie stadiony v SR.Napriklad Zilina rekonstruuje stadion,do roku je hotovy.Neviem,ale aj Dubnica ma pomerne slusny stadion,je maly ale urcite nie je skaredy.Ruzomberok ma kvalitny stadion,ktory sa tiez postupne este zlepsuje.Pomerne slusny je aj Trnavsky,az na tie exteriery,napodobne Artmedia,samotny stadion good,ale to okolie je nedostojne,ale aj tak ho budu burat a stavat novy.Myslim ze behom 5 rokov vyrastie alebo sa zreknstruuje minimalne 6 stadionov.


Což o to, poměrně slušný stadion má i Stará Lubovňa nebo Slavoj Trebišov, když na to přijde


----------



## wuane

Norkey said:


> Což o to, poměrně slušný stadion má i Stará Lubovňa nebo Slavoj Trebišov, když na to přijde


aha,zas velmi konstruktivne z tvojej strany,nakoniec,ja som si uz zvikol u teba.hlavne ze v cesku mate vsetko jak zo skatulky ze?ci nie v cesku sorry,v sudetach.


----------



## Ayran

Hokejove štadiony pvej ligi na vychode

*Štadión HC - 46 BARDEJOV*
Xawax Arena
kapacita 6000 vsetko na sedenie

























*Ice arena Prešov*
kapacita 6000 vsetko na sedenie 

























*Zimný štadion Špišská Nova Ves*
Kapacita: 6500 miest z toho:
3800 miest na sedenie
2700 miest na státie

































Plány dostavby zimného štadióna


----------



## wuane

^^^^Bardejovsky myslim ze nema 6000 .Mam pocit ze 2 alebo 3 tisicky.


----------



## CJone

Presne tak súhlasím s vyššie uvedenými príspevkami. To je ako možné, že štát ide investovať do súkromného majetku? Ja si tiež prosím potom postaviť nejakú tú halu a budem ju prenajímať. Stačí mi aj 1/4 z tej haly v Žiline. Nič v zlom ale prečo práve tam? Všade kde vidím nadpis národné tak to smrdí podvodníkmi...


----------



## eMareq

Qwert said:


> V Trnave ide súkromný investor zrekonštruovať štadión za to, že mu mesto na 60 rokov prenajme pozemky pod ním a okolo neho. Štát s tým nemá nič. Nechápem, prečo sa to tak neurobí aj v Žiline. Trabelssie tú halu, myslím, dokonca vlastní, čiže považujem za neprípustné, aby na jej rekonštrukciu prispieval štát. Ak nemá na jej rekonštrukciu sám, tak nech ju predá, alebo nech si požičia.
> 
> Štát zásadne nemôže investovať do súkromného majetku. Považoval by som to na za neprípustné aj v tom prípade, ak by mal štát podiel na zisku z tej haly (čo samozrejme mať nebude), lebo by to bolo zvýhodnenie daného podnikateľa oproti ostatným vlastníkom športových hál. Ako už bolo povedané, teraz môže prísť hocijaký majiteľ nejakej haly či ihriska z Hornej Dolnej a požiadať o príspevok štátu na rekonštrukciu, lebo sa to premení na národný xxx areál.





mirkobb said:


> _Vopred chcem upozorniť, že to čo teraz napíšem, nie je prejav nejakej mojej, nežičlivosti, neprajníctva, závisti a pod. Naopak, doprajem všetkým, ale musí existovať nejaký princíp spravodlivosti pri rozdeľovaní štátnych prostriedkov._
> 
> V poslednej dobe rezonuje v masovokomunikačných oznamovacích prostriedkoch správa o poskytnutie dotácie štátu na Trabelssieho halu v Žiline, ktorá by mala slúžiť ako akési "Národné športové centrum". :nuts: Tak sa pýtam, ako je možné na Slovensku, že štát prostredníctvom terajšej vládnej moci pchá naše spoločné peniaze, resp. daňových poplatníkov vopred určeným svojím "kamaradenschaft" na ich súkromné aktivity..? :bash: Však takto by si mohol na podobné projekty nárokovať zo štátnych financií kdejaký súkromný subjekt alebo mesto na Slovenku, stačlo by len nejaký projekt patrične "onálepkovať názvom národný", všakže..? Ale prečo nie potom "národný" napríklad v Prešove, v Nitre, v Lučenci, Dolnom Kubíne, atď., ako k tomu prídu obyvatelia spomínaných miest, alebo akéhokoľvek iného miesta na Slovensku, však nie sú o nič menej "národné" ako Žilina, že? Ale ešte raz prízvukujem, že nezávidím Žilinčanom takýto projekt, ale za svoje mestské peniaze, alebo súkromného investora akým Trabelssie je, nie za naše spoločné, pretože mi hlavne vadí najmä priame "sponzorovanie" súkromných osôb, ktoré pod rúškom niečoho "národného" chcú ošklbať daňových poplatníkov tohto štátu na svoje osobné účely!
> 
> Dávam preto otázku do fóra, je toto správne??


Džordž je veľký kamarát s Jančim Viper RT10 Slotom, tak prečo by si nevybavil nejaké tie miliardy (a určite čosi bokom) na výstavbu "národného" športového stánku, keď má takú možnosť. To isté chcel spraviť Mr. Wide, keď vedel cenu haly na MS v hokeji, ale súkromník (Wellfree) ju vedel postaviť za polovičnú cenu z vlastných zdrojov.

Zlodejina, zlodejina...


----------



## wizard112

^^ Fakt "neviem", akým kľúčom to vyhrala opäť Žilina. hno: A čo ostatné mestá? Aj v TT prispeje štát? A čo TN? Čo NR, BB, PO, KE? Za súkromné peniaze nech sa stavia, čo chce, aj Disneyland, ale prečo sa máme všetci skaldať na súkromnú halu? Či aj zisk budú deliť nám všetkým? Asi ťažko. :bash:


----------



## brezo

Tak ako pozerám, všetci nariekate že štát prispeje na športové centrum v Žiline. Možno sa mýlim, ale nebolo ešte povedané, že prispeje. Podľa mňa ani neprispeje, keďže ani do financovania iných projektov sa nehrnie. Na tomto projekte participuje Žilinský samosprávy kraj, SIRS, mesto žilina, Žilinská univerzita, Zväz slovenských vedecko-technických spoločností. Štát chcú požiadať o finančné prostriedky. Ale sám investor sa vyjadril, že ak štát neprispeje, tak bude projekt zameraný viac komerčne, alebo čisto komerčne. A mesto vybuduje nejakú alternatívu ako náhradu za halu. Zrejme len nejaká nafukovacia hala pre zabezpečenie športov. A ja osobne by som sa viac rozhorčoval nad peripetiami s výstavbou haly pre MS v hokeji. To už je iné kocúrkovo.


----------



## wizard112

brezo said:


> Tak ako pozerám, všetci nariekate že štát prispeje na športové centrum v Žiline. Možno sa mýlim, ale nebolo ešte povedané, že prispeje. Podľa mňa ani neprispeje, keďže ani do financovania iných projektov sa nehrnie. Na tomto projekte participuje Žilinský samosprávy kraj, SIRS, mesto žilina, Žilinská univerzita, Zväz slovenských vedecko-technických spoločností. Štát chcú požiadať o finančné prostriedky. Ale sám investor sa vyjadril, že ak štát neprispeje, tak bude projekt zameraný viac komerčne, alebo čisto komerčne. A mesto vybuduje nejakú alternatívu ako náhradu za halu. Zrejme len nejaká nafukovacia hala pre zabezpečenie športov. A ja osobne by som sa viac rozhorčoval nad peripetiami s výstavbou haly pre MS v hokeji. To už je iné kocúrkovo.


Len nezabúdaj, že tie vzťahy zúčasnených sú povedzme, nadštandardné. Ďalšia vec je to, že SR hostí v roku 2011 MS v hokeji a tie peniaze by sa dali využiť skôr tam. Alebo budú MS miesto BA v ZA? :lol: 

Pozri, ide tu len o to, že keby dostala na to peniaze ZA (a nie malé peniaze) od štátu, tak si môže každý povedať, že aj on postaví halu v dákom meste a dá mu na to štát. Dá tomu nálepku, že "národné"...

A či mu na to štát dá alebo nie, bude to na komerčnom princípe. Zase si nemysli, že keď mu na to dá štát, tak to bude nejaká charita a dobročinnoť. Tvrdý biznis.


----------



## brezo

Tvrdý biznis to je všade, ja viem. Ale na Slovensku sa bez nadštandartných vzťahov nepohne nič. Niekedy môžme byť radi, že sa popri tých "vzťahoch" niečo schopné zrealizuje. A ďalšia vec je aj lokálpatriotizmus a lobing.


----------



## wuane

Hmm,ked som si tento problem nechal ulezat v hlave tak som dosiel k istemu nazoru:
Nemali by sme velmi nariekat.Nanestastie je situacia taka,ze kazde sportovisko,alebo podobne velka investicia je pre mesto,ale aj pre cele Slovensko obrovskym prinosom.Mne sa ten projekt osobne velmi paci,aj napad,aj to ze je to v inom meste ako BA mi vobec nevadi.Na druhej strane som dost odporca sucasnej vlady,a tieto ich machinacie mi lezu na nervy,a som zvedavy uz na Fica,ak sa niekto verejne ozve s otazkami ako si tu teraz kladieme my.
Aj mna zaujima,ci tie peniaze by neboli lepsie investovane,ak by sa dali na pripravu hokejovych MS.
Ale.Pribudne nam velky novy sportovy areal,ktoreho idea je celkom fajn,vyzera to pekne,a tazko povedat za kolko rokov by sme sa dockali niecoho podobneho.
Neviem ci to stoji za to,ale tym ze to bude narodne,ak by sa tam hrali reprezentacne zapasy,narodne zvazy by si na ne tu halu nemuseli prenajimat.Ak to bude komercne tak sa za to bude urcite cvakat.
No je to zamotane riadne,sam vobec neviem co je spravne v tejto zalezitosti.:nuts:


----------



## wizard112

"*Bez podpory štátu také niečo nie je možné zrealizovať*", uviedol žilinský župan Juraj Blanár. Toľko na úvod, viac v tomto článku.

Nie je to trochu priveľké sústo? Nestačila by "len" jedna špičková hala? Ďalšia vec. Má to stáť cca 4 mld. Sk, ale tam je aj 24-podlažná budova, hotel, parkovací dom, nákupné, kongresové centrum, jednoducho, vážne pochybujem, že výstavba čisto len dvoch hál zhltne 2 mld. Sk a navyše jedna hala sa bude len rekonštruovať. Veď len náklady na výškovku sa budú blížiť k miliarde + hotel, nákupné, kongresové centrum, parkovací dom, to pochybujem, že sa v tesná do miliardy. *Skratka štát má prispieť na niečo viac, ako len šport!* 

"Zisky komerčnej časti majú vykryť aj bezplatný vstup Žilinčanov na športoviská." Prečo len Žilinčanov? Už to nie je národné? Peniaze nás všetkých, tak nech tam prístup zadara každý Slovák.

"Podľa primátora Ivana Harmana (SDKÚ) nie je prekážkou, že v Žiline sa dnes nehrá extraliga v takých halových športoch ako basketbal, volejbal či hádzaná." Tak načo sú tam preboha dve špičkové haly?

Proste bez podpory vlády to nebude. A neviem, či priorita by nemali byť MS, však to zhltne nekresťanské peniaze. Nehovoriac o tom, že peniaze treba dávať aj mimo športu.


----------



## wizard112

Prečo neprispeje aj mesto alebo VÚC? Však to bude mať osoh najmä pre žilinský kraj. Vravím, mne to pripadá priveľké sústo duplom v situácií, keď sme pred MS v hokeji a teda kategória peňazí vyčlenených na šport by mala prioritne smerovať tam.

A keď dáme polovicu my všetci, tak polka bude štátna? Alebo to už nebude problém, aby to vlastnil jeden podnikateľ?


----------



## Joey_T

ZLODEJINA, SVINSTVO, BEZCHARAKTERNOSŤ. Viac k tomu nemám čo dodať. Som z toho celého znechutený.


----------



## wizard112

A ešte mi nedá jednu vec... "Rektor Žilinskej univerzity Ján Bujňák je presvedčený, že rozpočet ministerstva školstva, ktoré spravuje jeho bývalý kolega Ján Mikolaj (SNS), na šport, by nemal ostať iba v Bratislave, ale by mal byť rozdelený rovnomerne po Slovensku."

Rozdelený rovnomerne po Slovensku v preklade znamená, že postavíme dve špičkové haly v ZA, lebo asi Slovensko bez BA = ZA. hno: Lebo v ZA musia byť dve, hrajú tam v európskych pohároch basketbal ženy aj muži, to isté hádzaná a volejbal... Proste, to je vyhadzovanie peňazí, nech sa na mňa nik nehnevá, ale je to extra luxus, mať dve haly svetovej triedy v jednom meste za peniaze nás všetkých! Za súkromné peniaze aj desať, ale za naše...

Prečo by nestačila jedna super hala a druhú postaviť inde? Čo takto NR, možno TT, BB... Alebo aj východ, PO? I keď tam majú peknú halu, ale aj tak... Alebo povedzme aj taký MT, PD, PP? :bash:


----------



## Phill

Dobre, že si napísal wizard112. Práve som totižto uvažoval, že na aké haly alebo šport v Bratislave sa to minuli tie peniaze, ktoré tam spomínal. A ešte tam točil o veľkej histórii ZA v halových športoch, ale pokiaľ viem, tak taký Inter BA, Rožomberok alebo KE majú ešte väčšiu... Ale nevadí, ako povedal wuane "berme to pozitívne, aspoň budeme mať na SK novú halu" a národnú :lol:. 

P.S. Som nevedel, že už je tak vela diskutujúcich v Pravde takých primitívnych. hno:


----------



## Joey_T

V Košiciach máme tri extraligové basketbalové kluby, popredný hádzanársky klub, najlepších nohejbalistov strednej Európy, dva extraligové florbalové kluby a len jednu starú športovú halu, ktorá je skutočne stará. Neberte to tak, že teraz by som chcel taký projekt tu (nie za štátne). Chcem poukázať na to, že takto sa zvýhodnia niektoré športové kluby, kým iné budú hrávať v podmienkach ako doteraz. Navyše za za verejné peniaze zvyšuje atraktivita lokality pre súkromníkov, pretože nikto si neotvorí značkový športový obchod v šesťdesiatročnej hale. Takto tiež nepriamo štát podporuje podnikateľov. A toto nie je správne.


----------



## eMareq

brezo said:


> Tak ako pozerám, všetci nariekate že štát prispeje na športové centrum v Žiline. Možno sa mýlim, ale nebolo ešte povedané, že prispeje. Podľa mňa ani neprispeje, keďže ani do financovania iných projektov sa nehrnie. Na tomto projekte participuje Žilinský samosprávy kraj, SIRS, mesto žilina, Žilinská univerzita, Zväz slovenských vedecko-technických spoločností. Štát chcú požiadať o finančné prostriedky. Ale sám investor sa vyjadril, že ak štát neprispeje, tak bude projekt zameraný viac komerčne, alebo čisto komerčne. A mesto vybuduje nejakú alternatívu ako náhradu za halu. Zrejme len nejaká nafukovacia hala pre zabezpečenie športov. A ja osobne by som sa viac rozhorčoval nad peripetiami s výstavbou haly pre MS v hokeji. To už je iné kocúrkovo.


Pozri, nik tu nenarieka nad nejakou halou (postavte si - majte si). Ide o to prečo by ju mal financovať štát (čiastočne)? Nech si veľkopodnikateľ Džordž zoberie z banky úver a postaví si ju z neho, prípadne nech si nájde investora. A prevádzku nech si potom rieši takisto ako chce (napr. zadarmo pre obyvateľov ZA a okolia, je mi to lauter fuk). Aj keby sa do médií povedalo, že štát neprispeje ani ň, dá sa to predsa spraviť v tajnosti.  Džordž využíva to, že je kórejský národovec Janči vo vláde a má možnosť u neho zalobovať o nejaké tie $$$ (a nemusí to byť len toto NŠC). To máš to isté ako so Širokým a jeho enormným interesom stavať halu na MS 2011 v BA, tiež zo štátneho.

Nemám nič proti športovým (národným) stánkom, ale skladať sa na niečo čo od začiatku zaváňa zlodejinou ako bejk, lebo na tom bude profitovať úzka skupinka vyvolených, sa skladať nemienim. Alebo potom nech platia rovnaké pravidlá pre všetkých, nie len pre kamarátov Jančiho, keď bol primátorom. 



wizard112 said:


> "*Bez podpory štátu také niečo nie je možné zrealizovať*", uviedol žilinský župan Juraj Blanár. Toľko na úvod, viac v tomto článku.
> 
> Nie je to trochu priveľké sústo? Nestačila by "len" jedna špičková hala? Ďalšia vec. Má to stáť cca 4 mld. Sk, ale tam je aj 24-podlažná budova, hotel, parkovací dom, nákupné, kongresové centrum, jednoducho, vážne pochybujem, že výstavba čisto len dvoch hál zhltne 2 mld. Sk a navyše jedna hala sa bude len rekonštruovať. Veď len náklady na výškovku sa budú blížiť k miliarde + hotel, nákupné, kongresové centrum, parkovací dom, to pochybujem, že sa v tesná do miliardy. *Skratka štát má prispieť na niečo viac, ako len šport!*
> 
> "Zisky komerčnej časti majú vykryť aj bezplatný vstup Žilinčanov na športoviská." Prečo len Žilinčanov? Už to nie je národné? Peniaze nás všetkých, tak nech tam prístup zadara každý Slovák.
> 
> "Podľa primátora Ivana Harmana (SDKÚ) nie je prekážkou, že v Žiline sa dnes nehrá extraliga v takých halových športoch ako basketbal, volejbal či hádzaná." Tak načo sú tam preboha dve špičkové haly?
> 
> Proste bez podpory vlády to nebude. A neviem, či priorita by nemali byť MS, však to zhltne nekresťanské peniaze. Nehovoriac o tom, že peniaze treba dávať aj mimo športu.


Džordž vycítil dlhodobý zdroj peňazí pre svoj profit...


----------



## wizard112

^^ Za súkromné peniaze, poprípade mesta, nech sa postaví aj desať špičových hál vedľa seba. Ale keď sa na to máme skladať všetci, tak by som druhú halu doprial inému mestu, aj spomínaným KE, nevedel, aké tam majú podmienky. A nehovoriac o tom, že sa všetci poskladáme na super biznis jedného podnikateľa. Napr. v BB sa tiež ide stavať športová hala, ale za čisto súkromné peniaze. Ani korunu nedá štát, mesto, VÚC. Skratka, toto je nespravodlivé, aby sa za štátne prispievalo ešte aj na nákupné centrum či hotel! hno:


----------



## yuriy

Stat ma prispiet iba na sportovu cast, nie na komercnu. Ked som o tom projekte pocul prvy krat(cca pred dvoma tyzdnami), tak sa hovorilo o statnej pomoci vo vyske 800milionov.  Takze mi pride maximalne smiesne, ked sa tu rozculujes kvoli tomu, ze slota+spol vybavili pre ZA necelu miliardu a pritom bystrican Vazny vybavil pre vas duplicitnu RC do RK za niekolko desiatok miliard korun. :lol:


----------



## mirkobb

yuriy said:


> Takze mi pride maximalne smiesne, ked sa tu rozculujes kvoli tomu, ze slota+spol vybavili pre ZA necelu miliardu a pritom bystrican Vazny vybavil pre vas duplicitnu RC do RK za niekolko desiatok miliard korun. :lol:


Tak, a je to tu.. Keď dochádzajú argumenty na rozumnú obhajobu samotného predmetu debaty, tak sa začne demagogicky odpútavať pozornosť s poukazovaním na to čo sa deje inde, akási fóbia v štýle ako pointa v tom vtipe: ..."no veď hej, ale my zas nelynčujeme černochov!" 

A presne to si urobil teraz Ty, poukazovaním na niečo "od veci".. Mimochodom, momentálny minister dopravy má síce adresu trvalého bydliska v BB, ale aktuálne žije v Blave, (no a "čudu sa svete") on Ti je rodený žilinčan.. :yes: 

Cesta z BB do RK bude slúžiť nielen obyvateľom celého Slovenska, ale prinajmenšom aj tranzitujúcim Európanom! Poukazuješ na neporovnateľné veci. Ale keď už si to načal (prvotne som nechcel rozširovať túto debatu mimo NŠC), tak Ti napíšem aj ja niečo o tom, ako sa obyvatelia tohto štátu v poslednom desaťročí neustále skladajú predovšetkým na žilinský región(!!), viď napr. KIA a infraštruktúra s tým spojená vrátane výstavby bytov, najdrahšia diaľnica (vôbec na Slovensku) zo severozápadu, pripavovaná najdrahšia vedená juhom aglomerácie, pričom privádzač k nej ako mestská radiála sa za štátne peniaze už čiastočne zrealizoval a to sa tá diaľnica ešte ani nebuduje, modernizácia železničného koridoru, plánovaná vážska vodná cesta, teraz NŠC, všetko za štátne..!? Trochu moc, nemyslíš...? 

*Žilina a okolie si podiel zo spoločného vyčerpala bohate už na dlhé roky dopredu, takže je už konečne na čase aby sa niečo začalo robiť aj v iných regiónoch Slovenska!* :yes:


----------



## yuriy

mirkobb said:


> Tak, a je to tu.. Keď dochádzajú argumenty na rozumnú obhajobu samotného predmetu debaty, tak sa začne demagogicky odpútavať pozornosť s poukazovaním na to čo sa deje inde, akási fóbia v štýle ako pointa v tom vtipe: ..."no veď hej, ale my zas nelynčujeme černochov!"
> 
> A presne to si urobil teraz Ty, poukazovaním na niečo "od veci".. Mimochodom, momentálny minister dopravy má síce adresu trvalého bydliska v BB, ale aktuálne žije v Blave, (no a "čudu sa svete") on Ti je rodený žilinčan.. :yes:


Predmetom debaty je financovanie za statne, takze som nereagoval od veci. 


mirkobb said:


> Cesta z BB do RK bude slúžiť nielen obyvateľom celého Slovenska, ale prinajmenšom aj tranzitujúcim Európanom! Poukazuješ na neporovnateľné veci.


RC z BB do RK bude duplicitna k R3 BB-MT(+D1)-RK. Ak by Vazny pretrasoval R3, tak ok. Ale on to neurobil a pre kamaratov zariadil vo vedlajsej doline dalsiu RC. Takze to podla mna porovnatelne je, kedze vyhral lokalpatriotizmus za statny cash. A v tom pripade som nespozoroval podobne rozculenie, nad "nespravodlivym" rozdelovanim verejnych financii, preto som tak reagoval 


mirkobb said:


> Ale keď už si to načal (prvotne som nechcel rozširovať túto debatu mimo NŠC), tak Ti napíšem aj ja niečo o tom, ako sa obyvatelia tohto štátu v poslednom desaťročí neustále skladajú predovšetkým na žilinský región(!!), viď napr. KIA a infraštruktúra s tým spojená vrátane výstavby bytov, najdrahšia diaľnica (vôbec na Slovensku) zo severozápadu, pripavovaná najdrahšia vedená juhom aglomerácie, pričom privádzač k nej ako mestská radiála sa za štátne peniaze už čiastočne zrealizoval a to sa tá diaľnica ešte ani nebuduje, modernizácia železničného koridoru, plánovaná vážska vodná cesta, teraz NŠC, všetko za štátne..!? Trochu moc, nemyslíš...?


- Kia: preco o nu nebojovali aj zastupcovia inych regionov? Zilina bola v tom case mesto s opozicnym primatorom, takze by mali urcite velku sancu  
- dialnica: ano useky pri ZA patria medzi najdrahsie na D1 a aj preto budu budovane medzi poslednymi a bude tu vyssie myto  
- zeleznica: modernizacia bude prebiehat na celom Slovensku(dokonca v BB uz z casti bola), tak wtf ? )
- vazska vodna cesta: papier znesie vela.  Vlastnik vazskej kaskady je Enel a pochybujem ze dobrovolne znizi vykon elektrarni, kvoli splaveniu Vahu. 
*- NSC: podobne sportove komplexy na Slovensku treba a je mi jedno ci budu v ZA, BA, BB, KE alebo v Hornej Marikovej. Ak si zozenu cash, tak nebudem mat nic proti tomu ak z casti prispeje aj stat. *


mirkobb said:


> *Žilina a okolie si podiel zo spoločného vyčerpala bohate už na dlhé roky dopredu, takže je už konečne na čase aby sa niečo začalo robiť aj v iných regiónoch Slovenska!* :yes:


Vacsina z tych menovanich veci sa ani nezacala budovat, niektore ostanu iba na papieri, tak ako to ze sme si to uz vycerpali? :lol:


----------



## brezo

yuriy, pekne si to napísal. Ja by som len podotkol, že Žilinu treba brať aj ako liaheň mladých talentov v oblasti halových športov a halové športy v Žiline majú svoju históriu (tým nechcem povedať, že inde to je horšie, jasne, že RK a KE sú top). To, že teraz nie je v extralige žilinský klub vo volejbale, alebo v basketbale. To je len preto, že nie sú financie. Veď pamätám ako volejbalisti hrali extraligu a nastupovali za nich juniori. A udržali sa. Nemám čas sa ku všetkému rozpisovať, ale to, že by tu vybudovali takéto centrum je super a tých 800 miliónov možno pôjde teraz pre Žilinu, nabudúce možno do iného mesta. Veď v minulosti prúdili peniaze do iných miest viac. Teraz ťaží Žilina, no a čo.


----------



## wizard112

brezo said:


> Veď v minulosti prúdili peniaze do iných miest viac. Teraz ťaží Žilina, no a čo.


Haha... Toľko peňazí, čo natieklo do ZA, to nešlo do žiadneho iného mesta. A to nie je len môj názor. I keď už je dosť mimo témy, ale toto je fakt, ktorý som sem musel uviesť.


----------



## johnnyy

wizard112 said:


> Haha... Toľko peňazí, čo natieklo do ZA, to nešlo do žiadneho iného mesta. A to nie je len môj názor. I keď už je dosť mimo témy, ale toto je fakt, ktorý som sem musel uviesť.


no napr... na co sem isli zbytocne peniaze??

ked takto hovoris tak BB vyzera oproti ZA ako socialne mesto na kraji zrutenia hno:


----------



## wizard112

johnnyy said:


> no napr... na co sem isli zbytocne peniaze??
> 
> ked takto hovoris tak BB vyzera oproti ZA ako socialne mesto na kraji zrutenia hno:


Porovnaj si juh a sever v oblasti infraštruktúry. Sever - diaľnica, železnica. Na tunel pri ZA vyplieskame toľko peňazí, že by sa za ne postavil desiatky km rýchlostných ciest. Investícia KIA, teraz NŠC... Vieš, Slovensko nie je len na ťahu ZA - BA, ale aj inde. Aby bolo jasné, ja nenarážam na peniaze súkromného sektora, ale na to, čo sa skladáme všetci. 

A čuduješ sa, že BB vyzerá tak ako vyzerá, keď akosi na BB sa vždy zabúda?


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Hoci som písal kritiku na NŠC, snažil som sa o objektivitu. No ale s týmto musím plne súhlasiť. Aj keď je pravda, že automobilka je súkromný kapitál, je jasné prečo je práve tam, kde je. A to je vďaka oveľa lacnejšej pracovnej sile v porovnaní s Bratislavským alebo Trnavským krajom a výborná infraštruktúra. Do BB nešlo už dlho nič a elektrifikácia trate medzi BB a ZV nemôže nič vyvážiť, nakoľko je to vyťažený úsek a elektrifikované trate sme mali už pred 100 rokmi. Navyše Banská Bystrica je jediné z veľkých miest, ktoré zaznamenalo pokles obyvateľov. A to sa nestalo ani vo väčších mestách na východe.

Nechcem to tu ale veľmi rozoberať, lebo je to už dosť od témy.


----------



## milan11

wizard112 said:


> Porovnaj si juh a sever v oblasti infraštruktúry. Sever - diaľnica, železnica. Na tunel pri ZA vyplieskame toľko peňazí, že by sa za ne postavil desiatky km rýchlostných ciest. Investícia KIA, teraz NŠC... Vieš, Slovensko nie je len na ťahu ZA - BA, ale aj inde. Aby bolo jasné, ja nenarážam na peniaze súkromného sektora, ale na to, čo sa skladáme všetci.
> 
> A čuduješ sa, že BB vyzerá tak ako vyzerá, keď akosi na BB sa vždy zabúda?


Ta nasa slovenska zavist a neschopnost.hno:

Len tak na tvoje osviezenie pamati, za komunizmu nazyvali BB ''pazrava'' a zrejme netreba vysvetlovat preco. Za Meciarovej vlady zacalo dochadzat k decentralizacii stat. spravy a mestom, ktore z toho definitivne vytazilo najviac bola znova BB. Vtedy ste boli nejako podozrivo ticho - Bystricania.
Dnes mi BB pripada ako rozmaznane dieta, ktore sa musi pozerat, ako sa hracky rozdavaju aj ostatnym. Ale najma ti ostatni si to urcite zasluzia viac.

BB zaspala na svojich vavrinoch protekcneho dietata, uz je konecne jej cas na prebudenie sa.
Neviem, ci na Slovensku existuje geograficky lepsie polozene mesto ako BB.
Na upati Nizkych Tatier, vstupna brana na Donovaly, mnozstvo termalnych pramenov v okoli - Kovacova, Sliac, letisko, pomerne velmi dobre cest. spojenie s Ba a vysledok - najchudobnejsie mesto na Slovensku s najvyssou nezamestnanostou :bash:

jedine, co momentalne robite je, ze vykrikujete ostatnym mestam ich uspechy.
Kia - chodte si poplakat do J. Korei, preco si vybrali Zilinu.
Dialnica - hadam nechces preboha, aby viedla tym najchudobnejsim krajom Slovenska, kde chcipnul pes. Ulohou dialnice nie je spojit Ba s Ke co najkratsou priamkou, ale prepojit co najviac priemyselnych centier Sk a samozrejme turist. hladisko.

Vsetky mesta na Slovensku buduju priem. parky a tahaju k sebe zahran. investorov a co robi BB? Nic. Ak sa chcete vyhovarat na infrastrukturu, tak sa chodte pozriet do Kechneca - malej dedinky pri Ke. Dobry priklad toho, co dokaze ten, co chce a vie.

Aby si mi rozumel, mam rad BB a je to pre mna najkrajsie mesto na Slovensku, ale neschopnost Bystricanov sa da porovnavat iba s neschopnostou nasich odborovych zvazov alebo s neschopnostou obyvatelov kosickeho Luniku.
Ak to takto pojde dalej, co je pri Saktorovi velmi pravdepodobne, tak BB za par rokov zarastie travou a burinou a budeme tam moct vyhlasit dalsi skanzen Slovenska. S budovami, primatorom, obyvatelmi a so vsetkym, co sa tam momentalne nachadza.


----------



## brezo

Ja som predtým nechcel spomenúť prirovnanie "Pažravá pri Zvolene" ale vidím, že to tu padlo, tak teda je jasné, že kedysi sa kričalo na BB tak ako teraz kričia na Žilinu. 

A k tomu tunelu, to "vyplieskanie" peňazí za tunel nebude len tak zo srandy, kto tú cestu pozná vie, že to budú správne vynaložené peniaze. Toľko ľudí čo zomrelo na úseku medzi ZA - MT. Katastrofa. Je to jeden z najnehodovejších úsekov a najvyťaženejších. Ten tunel tam už mal byť dávno. Inak to napísal dore milan11, tak sa nejdem ďalej šíriť offtopic. 

Takže k športoviskám. Kdesi som čítal, že na Slovensku máme iba dva futbalové štadióny, kde by sa mohla hrať skupinová fáza ligy majstrov a pohár uefa. To sú Trnava a Žilina a to tiež len s výnimkou, keďže nespĺňajú kapacitné predpoklady. Tam je limit 30 000 miest.

Tu som to nakoniec našiel:

To je z www.futbal.zoznam.sk


> Európska futbalová únia (UEFA) už minulý rok vypracovala smernicu o kategorizácii európskych futbalových štadiónov. "Smernica UEFA, ktorá vstúpila do platnosti 1. júla 2007, rozdeľuje štadióny do troch kategórii plus na osobitnú kategóriu elite," povedal Milan Vojtek a pokračoval: "Slovenské štadióny, na ktorých sa v súčasnosti hrá Corgoň liga, spĺňajú požiadavky druhej kategórie, čo v praxi znamená, že sa na nich môžu hrať európske pohárové zápasy na úrovni Intertoto Cupu a prvých dvoch predkôl Ligy majstrov a Pohára UEFA."
> 
> Milan Vojtek ďalej povedal, že UEFA do kategórie tri zaradila zo Slovenska iba dva štadióny - Štadión Antona Malatinského v Trnave a štadión MŠK Žilina, na ktorých je okrem iného vybudovaný vyhrievaný umelý trávnik a na ktorých môže slovenská reprezentácia hrať kvalifikačné zápasy.


Pochybujem, že repre bude hrať v Žiline alebo v Trnave. No ale uvidíme.


----------



## wizard112

^^ Jasné, boli časy, keď BB bola centrum Stredoslovenského kraja, centrom SNP... Ale to ja nikde nevyvraciam, len upozorňujem na to, že posledné roky sa o túto oblasť (BB-kraj a juh SR) nezaujímala ani vláda! Len teraz sa sľubuje R1. Dodnes nemá kraj s najvyššou nezamestnanosťou väčšieho investora, zatiaľ čo pozri si považie... Každé okresné mesto pomaly niečo má. Akceptujem to, že BB dodnes nemala schopné vedenie mesta.



> Dialnica - hadam nechces preboha, aby viedla tym najchudobnejsim krajom Slovenska, kde chcipnul pes. Ulohou dialnice nie je spojit Ba s Ke co najkratsou priamkou, ale prepojit co najviac priemyselnych centier Sk a samozrejme turist. hladisko.


Jasné, nech sú bohatší ešte bohatší a chudobnejší chodobnejší. Ja nevravím, že sa na severe nemá stavať, ale keď už všetci hovoríme o vyrovnávaní regionálnych rozdielov, nebolo by na škodu robiť niečo aj tu. Úlohou diaľnice je aj rozvoj regiónu, ktorý by juh SR akútne potreboval... KeĎ som išiel severom SR, to sa nedá porovnať s juhom! Ten rozdiel je priepastný a mňa hnevá to, že namiesto vyrovnávania sa to prehlbuje. Všetky megainvestície sa držia D1, resp. blízkeho okolia. A zase nehovor, že je to len neschopnosť mesta. Veľkú investíciu nenalákaš sem len tak, keď tu nie je infraštruktúra. Aby si bol v obraze, boli plány, ale drvivá väčšina stroskotala na zlej dostupnosti.


----------



## milan11

wizard112 said:


> Jasné, nech sú bohatší ešte bohatší a chudobnejší chodobnejší. Ja nevravím, že sa na severe nemá stavať, ale keď už všetci hovoríme o vyrovnávaní regionálnych rozdielov, nebolo by na škodu robiť niečo aj tu. Úlohou diaľnice je aj rozvoj regiónu, ktorý by juh SR akútne potreboval... KeĎ som išiel severom SR, to sa nedá porovnať s juhom! Ten rozdiel je priepastný a mňa hnevá to, že namiesto vyrovnávania sa to prehlbuje.


Skuste zmenit mentalitu na juznom Slovensku a zacat konecne pracovat.
Az vtedy si zasluzite pomoc od ostatnych.
Pozri si statistiky nezamestnanosti v oravskych okresoch a porovnaj ich s okresmi z juhu Slovenska.



> Všetky megainvestície sa držia D1, resp. blízkeho okolia. A zase nehovor, že je to len neschopnosť mesta. Veľkú investíciu nenalákaš sem len tak, keď tu nie je infraštruktúra. Aby si bol v obraze, boli plány, ale drvivá väčšina stroskotala na zlej dostupnosti.


Kechnec, Kosice, Zvolen....
Je 19 rokov od padu komunizmu a napis tuna, ci ma BB vobec prichystany nejaky priemyselny park pre toho zah. investora.
Alebo je aj to ulohou statu?


----------



## wizard112

Nakoľko sa táto debata rozbehla, založil som nový thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655654

Tam odpoviem aj na otázky, ktoré sú položené tu.

Tento thread je zameraný na úplne inú problematiku, tak to tu už nerozoberajme.


----------



## yuriy

brezo said:


> Takže k športoviskám. Kdesi som čítal, že na Slovensku máme iba dva futbalové štadióny, kde by sa mohla hrať skupinová fáza ligy majstrov a pohár uefa. To sú Trnava a Žilina a to tiež len s výnimkou, keďže nespĺňajú kapacitné predpoklady. Tam je limit 30 000 miest.


V tom clanku sa pisali blbosti, kategoria 3 nema minimalnu kapacitu 30000, to sa viaze az ku kategorii elite  V tomto dokumente sa o tom pise viac: UEFA Stadium Infrastructure Regulations.


brezo said:


> Pochybujem, že repre bude hrať v Žiline alebo v Trnave. No ale uvidíme.


To mas pravdu nebude. 
http://futbal.sme.sk/c/3895695/Artmedia-v-Lige-majstrov-na-Pasienkoch.html


> *Na Pasienkoch by mala hrávať aj reprezentácia *
> "Funkcionári Slovenského futbalového zväzu chcú, aby na Interi v budúcnosti okrem Artmedie mohol hrať aj Slovan a samozrejme slovenská reprezentácia. Takže na modernizácii Pasienkov by sa mali finančne podieľať aj SFZ a možno aj Slovan Bratislava. Či to tak aj bude, je však teraz ešte predčasné tvrdiť. Uvidíme, čo v tomto smere prinesú najbližšie dni," konštatoval hlavný tréner Artmedie.


----------



## hurahura

fotky zo senca futbaloveho stadiona, nahodou nemate?


----------



## yuriy

*Narodne treningove centrum Senec*

^^ 








(c) www.futbalsfz.sk








(c) www.futbalsfz.sk








(c) www.futbalsfz.sk









(c) www.fussballtempel.net








(c) www.fussballtempel.net


----------



## wuane

^^Pekny stadionik,neviem ale preco nespravili aj stvrtu tribunu za brankou.


----------



## yuriy

^^ pretoze FIFA nedala viac penazi, ale na druhu stranu Sencu staci stadionik s kapacitou 3300  a ked uz sme pri tych malych stadionoch, tak aj Zlate Moravce maju v pohode stadionik:









zdroj: http://ultras-vion.wgz.cz/stadion


----------



## wuane

^^Ved ano,ale urcite nie pre repre zapas s Polskom alebo Ceskom.Proste je to male.


----------



## wonderdax

wuane said:


> ^^Ved ano,ale urcite nie pre repre zapas s Polskom alebo Ceskom.Proste je to male.


Preco nie? Vyzenu husi, pozbieraju hovienka, s rozhodcom pred zapasom do krcmy, posadit v monterkach na tribunu zakricat si  goooool.... vecer s ancou v senniku.
To ma atmosku


----------



## yuriy

^^ lol  ale mas pravdu, ze atmosfera v ZM je "specificka" 








wuane said:


> ^^Ved ano,ale urcite nie pre repre zapas s Polskom alebo Ceskom.Proste je to male.


Pre tie konkretne dva zapasy nebudu dobra volba ani pasienky, kedze po osadeni sedaciek budu mat kapacitu tak cca 10000. To uz radsej mohli dat do TT, kde je skoro dva krat tolko miest. hno:


----------



## wuane

^^Ale ved Trnavsky stadion sa ma v tomto kvalifikacnom cykle rekonstruovat.Neviem preco,ale stale sa stretavam s tym,ze nech sa to da do TT.


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^Ale ved Trnavsky stadion sa ma v tomto kvalifikacnom cykle rekonstruovat.


Pasienky sa vybrali 4-5 mesiacov dozadu a vtedy sa nevedelo, ze sa bude TT stadion rekonstruovat  A pochybujem, ze sa to zacne este tento rok, tak oktobrovy zapas s poliakmi by sa dal odohrat v TT. 


wuane said:


> Neviem preco,ale stale sa stretavam s tym,ze nech sa to da do TT.


najvacsi pouzitelny a narozdiel od atletickych pasienkov je to cisto futbalovy stadion


----------



## wuane

TT stadion ma prenajaty sukromna spolocnost,takze predpokladam ze rekonstrukcia sa nebude nejak odsuvat,ak je to v pripade statnych zalezitosti.

A ktovie ako dlho vedia o zaujme o TT stadion.Mozno uz dlho.Aj ked sa mi vedenie SFZ nezda take chytre:nuts::lol:.Ja osobne by som bol rad,keby sa cim skor dokoncil Zilinsky s alternativou velkej vychodnej tribuny,aby bola kapacita aspon tych 15 000,a nech sa hra tam.


----------



## brezo

Ja by som bol radšej keby hrala repre v inom meste, napr. Košice, alebo Banská Bystrica, Ružomberok. Nech SFZ prispeje peniazmi radšej tam. Teraz budú zbytočne prerábať Pasienky, keď potom postavia vedľa nároďák a už vidím ako potom Pasienky zrovnajú zo zemou. Škoda tých peňazí, inému menšiemu klubu by sa hodili. Žilina s Trnavou si už svoje štadióny vybudujú a aj keby boli už teraz hotové, neverím, že by pri terajšom vedení SFZ sa hralo v týchto mestách.


----------



## wonderdax

:hilarious:


----------



## wuane

^^ld:


----------



## Ayran

skoda ze takych fanklubov neje na svk viac celkom dobre to vyzera  ten fanklub spartaka


----------



## wonderdax

:lol: Nejde o to ze je stare, ale o com tam ide v tom videu.... je to vtipne a inteligentne..
Otazka znie ze ked sa postavia nove stadiony, pustime tam opat tychto ludi? Abty nam vytrhali stolicky, znicili a zapalili stadion?  co uz velmi inteligentne nebolo...
Sam som zvedavy....ale inak video je genialne 

Dej
---
Spartakovci: "Spartak!"
Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
Spartakovci: "Spartak!"
Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
Spartakovci: "SLOVAN!"
Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
Spartakovci: (smiech, potlesk)
Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"


----------



## Ayran

wonderdax said:


> :lol: Nejde o to ze je stare, ale o com tam ide v tom videu.... je to vtipne a inteligentne..
> Otazka znie ze ked sa postavia nove stadiony, pustime tam opat tychto ludi? Abty nam vytrhali stolicky, znicili a zapalili stadion?  co uz velmi inteligentne nebolo...
> Sam som zvedavy....ale inak video je genialne


myslim ze ked sa postavia nove stadiony tak by to nemal byt as taky problem , kedze na novych stadionoch by us nemal chybat kamerovy system a zvyseny pocet organizacnych zloziek tak ako to je v steel arene kazdy sektor vlastny a na futbale bude aj policia a sbska


----------



## wuane

wonderdax said:


> :lol: Nejde o to ze je stare, ale o com tam ide v tom videu.... je to vtipne a inteligentne..
> Otazka znie ze ked sa postavia nove stadiony, pustime tam opat tychto ludi? Abty nam vytrhali stolicky, znicili a zapalili stadion?  co uz velmi inteligentne nebolo...
> Sam som zvedavy....ale inak video je genialne
> 
> Dej
> ---
> Spartakovci: "Spartak!"
> Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
> Spartakovci: "Spartak!"
> Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
> Spartakovci: "SLOVAN!"
> Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"
> Spartakovci: (smiech, potlesk)
> Slovanisti: "Skurveny!"


ja som tam bol 
ale v slovanistickom kotli.Mna osobne ale nenachytali,pretoze sa vulgarne na stadionoch neprezentujem.Zapajam sa do slusnejsich skandovani(ktore ina mimochodom uz aj u nas naberaju na urovni,a aj Spartak aj Slovan maju par dost podarenych chorov).To zas ale nehovorim ze nikdy nenadavam.Ale z nadavania na iny club nemam taku pasiu.radsej povzbudim svoj.:cheers:

Inac,mozno poznate,Panathinaikos Ateny fanclub(tu basketbal,ale to su univerzalny fanusici,lebo ten klub hra aj futbal aj ine sporty):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0rMe2Vyb9E
z tohto idu zimomriavky po chrbte ,enjoy


----------



## yuriy

Stadion pod Dubnom, august 2008


----------



## wonderdax

^^ pls, post bigger photoooooo :cheers:
but :applause:


----------



## yuriy

na vacsej je viac vidno prechody medzi jednotlivymi fotkami(fotak nepodporuje panoramy a ja grafik-amater):



Jednotlive fotky:



ZT + ST a svetelna tabula:



SEKTOR hosti:



BONUS:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Veľmi pekný štadión. Keď som bol pred rokom v Žiline, z vonka som si ani nemyslel, že vyzerá tak slušne. Nechápem prečo na ňom nemôže hrať reprezentácia... Dúfam, že východná tribúna bude mať tú najvyššiu osemtisícovú kapacitu, nech je to v telke pekne vidieť. :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^Pred rokom vyzeral este kapanek inak.Repre teraz asi nemoze tam hravat ,lebo sa rekonstruuje,a nie je este dokonceny.Ale o rok to bude najlepsi stadion v SR bezkonkurencne,a kapacita bude 16 000,co musi na vacsinu kvalifikacnych zapasov stacit.


----------



## wuane

Neviete ako to vyzera s rekonstrukciou zimneho stadionu v Poprade?Ja som nasiel toto:

06.08.2008 10:27 - POPRAD
Už len niekoľko dní zostáva do spustenia novej ľadovej plochy na Zimnom štadióne v Poprade.
"Keď sa nič mimoriadne nestane, tak by sme mohli začať s namrazovaním okolo 25. augusta. Ostrý nábeh na ľadovú plochu by sme mohli urobiť 27. augusta," povedal riaditeľ popradského štadióna Jozef Čapka.

Ani po tomto termíne však nebude rozsiahla rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna definitívne ukončená. Minimálne prvé domáce kolo hokejovej extraligy odohrajú hráči HK ŠKP Poprad na ľade súpera. Prvý zápas na novom domácom ľade by mali odohrať okolo 15. až 20. septembra. Ľadová plocha a nový systém chladenia boli najväčším problémom.

"Vedelo sa, že sú tu dve ľadové plochy na sebe, v ktorých bolo približne 40 km trubiek, ale nikto nepredpokladal, že pod betónovou plochou bude ešte približne 70 cm premrznutej plochy,“ uviedol J. Čapka.

Na Zimnom štadióne v Poprade prebieha najrozsiahlejšia rekonštrukcia od jeho otvorenia v roku 1973. Mesto na modernizáciu štadióna vynaloží viac ako 93 mil. Sk (3,09 mil. €).

Štadión bude mať novú ľadovú plochu kanadských rozmerov, mantinely, nový systém nepriameho chladenia, 14 nových klimatizovaných šatní, presscentrum, reštauráciu a novú strechu. Prvý ľad by sa mal začať robiť 25. augusta.

Prvý domáci zápas hokejovej extraligy by mali kamzíci na novom ľade odohrať v polovici septembra. Na niektorých miestach sa muselo kopať až do hĺbky 2,2 metra. Nová plocha je pritom o približne jeden meter nižšie. To zlepší výhľad na ihrisko z prvých troch radov.

Nová ľadová plocha má "kanadské" rozmery 56 x 26 metrov, čo je o štyri metre na dĺžku a tri metre na šírku menej ako pôvodná plocha. Popradský zimný štadión bude mať najmenšiu ľadovú plochu na Slovensku. V prípade potreby bude možné ľadovú plochu domraziť a rozšíriť na štandardné slovenské rozmery.

Okrem kompletnej výmeny ľadovej plochy s novými mantinelmi a novým systémom nepriameho chladenia sa rekonštrukcie dočkalo aj celé zázemie štadióna. Hokejisti, vrátane tých najmenších, sa môžu tešiť na 14 kompletne zrekonštruovaných a klimatizovaných šatní. Kabíny by mali byť hotové prvý septembrový týždeň. Nové bude presscentrum, reštaurácia a osvetlenie celej hokejovej haly.

Diváci sa môžu tešiť aj na to, že im nebude počas zápasov padať za golier sneh alebo dážď. Komplexnej rekonštrukcie sa dočkala aj strecha zimného štadióna.

Celá rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna bude stáť mesto viac ako 93 mil. Sk (3 087 034 €), uviedol Peter Martinko z odboru výstavby Mestského úradu v Poprade. Popradský zimný štadión sa po rekonštrukcii zaradí medzi tri najlepšie zimné štadióny na Slovensku.

Na budúci rok plánuje vedenie zimného štadióna pokračovať v rekonštrukcii . Vymeniť by sa mali všetky okná a opraviť by sa mala fasáda. Popradský zimný štadión bol postavený v roku 1973. Pôvodná kapacita štadióna bola 5 500 divákov.

V pôvodnej podobe s menšími úpravami zostal štadión približne 30 rokov. Po výmene sedadiel a zavedení turniketov pred tromi rokmi sa kapacita štadióna znížila na 4 500 miest.
Predchádzajúca správa >
Zdroj : Webnoviny


----------



## Joey_T

^^ http://picasaweb.google.sk/iceman029/PopradskTadiNPoAsRekonTrukcie

Fotky nie sú moje, majú asi jeden alebo dva týždne. Popradčania sa rozhodli zmenšiť klzisko a tak najmenšie už nie je v Martine, ale práve v Poprade, ktoré bude mať kanadské rozmery, čo sú najnižšie prípustné v európskych ligách. Chcú ťažiť z toho, že si zvyknú na iné rozmery a budú mať prevahu oproti súperovi. Kvôli prípadným medzinárodným zápasom sa ale dá rozšíriť na štandardnú medzinárodnú veľkosť.

Keď už robili takú rozsiahlu rekonštrukciu, nechápem prečo nedali ľadovú plochu ešte nižšie a tribúny tak mohli byť až k mantinelom. Takto tam ostane veľký priestor za mantinelmi, kde behá ten bláznivý "maskot". Mohli tam dať nejaké prenosné sedačky (napríklad podobné bratislavským), ktoré by sa v prípade rozšírenia klziska dali preniesť.

Prekvapilo ma, že sa rozhodli aj pre rekonštrukciu strechy, čo som počul, tak sa robiť nemala.


----------



## Ayran

a ked us robili taku rosiahlu rekonstukciu tak mohli aj nejako upravit tu drevenu budu vzadu a to sklo vymenit za nejake azurove vyzeralo by to ovela lepsie


----------



## Joey_T

To sklo je aj tak stále zakryté obrovskými reklamami na Tatranský čaj a "pivo" Kamzík. Podľa mňa by ale sklo na štadiónoch nemuselo byť vôbec.


----------



## Ayran

to hej ale ked us tam je tak nech to aspon nejak vyzera myslel som takuto


----------



## mkodaj

yuriy said:


> na vacsej je viac vidno prechody medzi jednotlivymi fotkami(fotak nepodporuje panoramy a ja grafik-amater):
> 
> 
> 
> Jednotlive fotky:


trosku som sa s tym pohral a uploadol v trsku vacsom rozliseni, dufam ze ti to yuriy nebude vadit


----------



## yuriy

mkodaj said:


> trosku som sa s tym pohral a uploadol v trsku vacsom rozliseni, dufam ze ti to yuriy nebude vadit


jasne ze nevadi, ba prave naopak som za to vdacny, super praca :applause:


----------



## wuane

^^Dufam,ze ked stracha na severozapadnom rohu sa dotyka(respektive je blizko pri sebe),tak to tak spravia aj na juhovychodnom rohu,aj ked o tom pochybujem,lebo vychodna tribuna bude zrejme vyssia nez ostatne,ked ma byt najvacsia.


----------



## palsoft

Na Samsung arenu dnes rano davali zboku velky LED panel a ma uz zase novy plagat.. Skoda, ze nemam fotak


----------



## palsoft

^^ Myslíš nový, či starý? Starý ma cca 3.000, zmestilo by sa tam možno aj 4. Tréningová hala má niečo cez 100 miest na sedenie a mali by tam byť aj prvé curlingové dráhy na Slovensku


----------



## Wizzard

no myslím že Dzurillov je iba jeden, takže asi starý, dik za info


----------



## CJone

> - Kia: preco o nu nebojovali aj zastupcovia inych regionov? Zilina bola v tom case mesto s opozicnym primatorom, takze by mali urcite velku sancu
> - dialnica: ano useky pri ZA patria medzi najdrahsie na D1 a aj preto budu budovane medzi poslednymi a bude tu vyssie myto
> - zeleznica: modernizacia bude prebiehat na celom Slovensku(dokonca v BB uz z casti bola), tak wtf ? )
> - vazska vodna cesta: papier znesie vela.  Vlastnik vazskej kaskady je Enel a pochybujem ze dobrovolne znizi vykon elektrarni, kvoli splaveniu Vahu.
> *- NSC: podobne sportove komplexy na Slovensku treba a je mi jedno ci budu v ZA, BA, BB, KE alebo v Hornej Marikovej. Ak si zozenu cash, tak nebudem mat nic proti tomu ak z casti prispeje aj stat. *
> Vacsina z tych menovanich veci sa ani nezacala budovat, niektore ostanu iba na papieri, tak ako to ze sme si to uz vycerpali? :lol:


1. Nitra mala záujem o KIU, ale bohužiaľ podľa pravidla, ktoré hovorí, že nemôžu byť pri sebe 2 automobilky vzdialené menej ako 100km sme vypadli z hry.
2. D1 mala ísť stredom- už dávno mohla byť postavená, plus pridajme k tomu zbytočnú kompletnú rekonštrukciu cesty I/18, ktorá pôjde súbežne s D1.
3. Haha modernizácia železnice po celom SR? Nitra nie je ani v tých najvzdialenejších plánoch na opravu žel. stanice. Všetky dediny naokolo majú lepšie stanice.
4. ZA si vyčerpala tak ako to tu už písal niekto. KeĎ si ZA najde na to prachy tak ok stavajte si, ale pokiaľ to ide zo štátneho rozpočtu tak to nie je férové. Nitra si horko ťažko postavila halu za svoje a aj tak to nie je bohviečo.


----------



## palsoft

Wizzard said:


> no myslím že Dzurillov je iba jeden, takže asi starý, dik za info


Mal som na mysli, či sa jedná o novú prístavbu alebo starú stavbu


----------



## rikardo1

pripomeniem este jeden stary post. ktosi si pisal, ze je zbytocne stavat stadiony s kapacitou vyssou ako 30 000 v inom meste ako je BA, alebo KE. Nie je to pravda, problem je v niecom inom.

Zoberme si spanielsky Villareal, ktory ma cca 48-50 tis. obyvatelov, co je na Spanielsko naozaj provincne mestacko. Futbalovy stadion ma kapacitu 25 tis. navstevnikov. Na 99,9 % zapasov je plny dom, cize zhruba vacsia polovica mesta. Ak nebudeme pocitat hosp. rozdiely, je to predovsetkym laska k futbalu v tejto krajine, vyssia atraktivita a kvalita futbalu. Kde by na Slovensku prislo na futbal 25 tis. ludi? Ci by to bola BA, KE, ZA... nikde by tolko ludi neprislo. Ked sme(slovenska reprezenracia) hrali so Sev. Irskom, bolo mi az trapne, ked som videl viac ako poloprazdne Tehelne pole...


----------



## Ayran

rikardo1 said:


> pripomeniem este jeden stary post. ktosi si pisal, ze je zbytocne stavat stadiony s kapacitou vyssou ako 30 000 v inom meste ako je BA, alebo KE. Nie je to pravda, problem je v niecom inom.
> 
> Zoberme si spanielsky Villareal, ktory ma cca 48-50 tis. obyvatelov, co je na Spanielsko naozaj provincne mestacko. Futbalovy stadion ma kapacitu 25 tis. navstevnikov. Na 99,9 % zapasov je plny dom, cize zhruba vacsia polovica mesta. Ak nebudeme pocitat hosp. rozdiely, je to predovsetkym laska k futbalu v tejto krajine, vyssia atraktivita a kvalita futbalu. Kde by na Slovensku prislo na futbal 25 tis. ludi? Ci by to bola BA, KE, ZA... nikde by tolko ludi neprislo. Ked sme(slovenska reprezenracia) hrali so Sev. Irskom, bolo mi az trapne, ked som videl viac ako poloprazdne Tehelne pole...


no podla mna je to tym ze taka bratislava je us presitena medzistatnymi zapasmi a mali by sa hrat v inych mestach napriklad unas nebola repre ani nepametam (ked vobec dakedy bola ) a urcite by sme prisli pozriet vo vecsom pocte ako v ba svetly priklad zapasi v hokeji skoro vzdy sa hralo v ba a navstevi boli okolo 3000 cca na tych lepsich unas v ke hrali svajciari a bolo 7500 ludi to je tym ze unas nieco take predtym nebolo a mi si hokej a reprezentaciu cenime a je to len chyba slovenskych zväzov ze reprezentaciu nevedia predat takzvane a vzdy to tlacia na miesto kde to us nieje atraktivne


----------



## zepp

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk1/?clanok=64750

celkom pekne to tam vyzera---- plus zda sa ,ze ziline pribudne dalsia vyskovka


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

*stary zimak rekonstrukcia + video*

http://sport.joj.sk/hokej/24-09-2008/clanok/stary-zimak-zrekonstruuju-za-viac-ako-12-miliardy.html


----------



## Ayran

ten zilinsky stadion vyzera fajnovo inak kde budu hrat uefu ? neni mala kapacita na tuto sutaz ? 

a gratulujem k postupu


----------



## wuane

^^No veru.Keby bol stadionik uz hotovy,tak by bolo vsetko OK,ale to este asi rok potrva,a skupinova faza UEFA sa blizi,teda 3 zapady doma.Ja osobne by som to dal do Trnavy.


----------



## JimmySK

Ayran said:


> ten zilinsky stadion vyzera fajnovo inak kde budu hrat uefu ? neni mala kapacita na tuto sutaz ?
> 
> a gratulujem k postupu


urcite budu hrat doma... MSK stadion uz davno splna standarty pre Pohar UEFA... V pohari UEFA nie su az take prisne pravidla ako pri Lige Majtsrov.


----------



## blizzard.bb

*Levski - Žilina 0:1*

Zopár šotov zo zápasu: 

http://www.mightyfootball.com/levski-sofia-vs-zilina-uefa-cup-02102008/

Gratulujem ZA!


----------



## wuane

Taktiez Gratulujem Ziline.Uz dlho si to zasluzi ,hrat nejaky Europsky pohar.Dlhodobo najzdravsi fut.klub na Slovensku.:cheers:Dufam ,ze sa na skupinovku dobre pripravia a spravia este nejaky pekny vysledok.


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^No veru.Keby bol stadionik uz hotovy,tak by bolo vsetko OK,ale to este asi rok potrva,a skupinova faza UEFA sa blizi,teda 3 zapady doma.Ja osobne by som to dal do Trnavy.


urcite sa bude hrat v Ziline, vychodnu tribunu zrejme zasa otvoria, takze kapacita bude okolo 11000... 



blizzard.bb said:


> Gratulujem ZA!





wuane said:


> Taktiez Gratulujem Ziline.Uz dlho si to zasluzi ,hrat nejaky Europsky pohar.Dlhodobo najzdravsi fut.klub na Slovensku.:cheers:Dufam ,ze sa na skupinovku dobre pripravia a spravia este nejaky pekny vysledok.


vdaka :cheers: sme si vylet v sofii poriadne uzili :lol:


----------



## wuane

^^otvoria vychodnu?Na nejakej fotke sa mi zdalo,ze tam uz su odmontovane sedacky.


----------



## brezo

Odmontované sú a pred ňou je aj stena s reklamami, ale stena sa dá preč a sedačky sa dajú nové. Kým sa bude hrať pohár uefa, tak ju nechajú otvorenú.


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^otvoria vychodnu?Na nejakej fotke sa mi zdalo,ze tam uz su odmontovane sedacky.


to je najmenej, podla toho co som pocul, tak vychodnu nezacali burat kvoli moznemu postupu do skupiny UEFA


----------



## wuane

^^velmi prezierave.


----------



## SunshineBB

ten zilinsky stadion, ak teda bude vyzerat tak ako na tych vizoskach, tak to bude nadhera ... ta poschodova tribuna, cize ak som dobre pochopil nova vychodna bude mat taku kapacitu jak cele Stiavnicky ... 16 000 je postacujuce, pre zilinu, myslim ze rovnako aj pre SVK repre ... paci sa mi aj to ze ten stadion je zabudovany v celom komplexe ... mam dve otazky 1) Su nejake vizualizacie samotnej tribuny? 2) budu vsetky 4 tribuny prepojene aj v rohoch alebo budu stat samostatne? ... ak viete tak diky za info ... vela stastia vo vystavbe aj v UEFA :banana:


----------



## brezo

Vizualizácie samotnej východnej tribúny nie sú, zatiaľ. Všetky tribúny prepojené nebudú, určite budú prepojené severná a južná s východnou, medzi južnou a západnou je svetelná tabuľa a roh medzi západnou a severnou, tam netuším, ale podľa vizualizácii tiež nebude prepojená, ale mohli by to tam spraviť.  Predtým boli také info, že hej. Ešte predtým však budú musieť demontovať umelé osvetlenie, pretože v tých rohoch stoja stĺpy umelého osvetlenia, to by sa malo presunúť na tribúny, na tých vizualizáciach to nevidno, ale som zvedavý ako to spravia.


----------



## wuane

^^pri umelom osvetleni musi byt ista vyska strechy,pod ktoru to mozu montovat,jednak koli oproti sediacim divakom a jednak koli hracom,aby neoslnovalo.Pri vychodnej tribune to kludne mozu namontovat pod strechu,ta je vysoko,ako to ale spravia pri tych nizsich netusim.Da sa spravit nad okraj strechy taka nadstavba,videl som to tak par krat vyriesene,ale na sucasnych vizualizaciach som nic podobne nevidel.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ podobne riesene to maju na sparte,kde su luxy umiestnene na konstrukciach na kraji strechy .. myslim ze podobne by to mohli spravit aj tu , pretoze 40 metrove stlpy su davno OFF :nuts:


----------



## wuane

^^stlpy mozu byt podla mna pekne,ale uz to chce od nich aj trochu architektury,nie len proste stlpy s lampami.Napriklad v Trencine su celkom pekne.
Snad by sa dalo zistit,aky uhol treba nastavit,aby sa to splnalo kriteria.To by mozno vedela Zuzana,ale ona asi do sportoveho threadu nechodi.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ len si myslim ze pri takom stadione anglickeho typu, dokonca s dvojposchodovou tribunou su luxy na stlpoch trochu odveci ... ale pokial stlpy , tak ano daju sa vybrat aj pekne vzory, myslim vsak ze tie ohyzdne kotuce v trencine su skor varovanim toho , ako by to nemalo vyzerat ... bol som uz vo vsetkych ligovych stankoch, a co sa estetiky tyka, pacili sa mi stlpy Interu, Trnavy, Kosic ... ked uz teda stlpy tak poriadne konstrukcie ... ani u nas v BB niesu na zahodenie ... ta vyska (vraj 47 metrov) sa so tohto fora celkom hodi :lol::lol:


----------



## wuane

^^mne sa praveze Trencianske pacia,skor stadion k nim nepasuje.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ samozrejme ze v istej kombinacii s hmotou pod nimi by mohli vyzerat aj tie sltpy dobre, nie vsak s polorozpadnutym ovalom hno: , dufajme,ze zilinsky stadion je len prva lastovicka a nie jedina ... :cheers:


----------



## likasz

Hi, Unfortunetly I don't speak Slovakian.As I know the biggest stadium in Slovakia is "Tehelne Pole".This Stadium is very old.Have you any plans to built a new national stadium?


----------



## Ayran

likasz said:


> Hi, Unfortunetly I don't speak Slovakian.As I know the biggest stadium in Slovakia is "Tehelne Pole".This Stadium is very old.Have you any plans to built a new national stadium?


heh new  stadion construction in kosice but it is not a national stadium , we have only one national big stadium in bratislava and it is a horrible


----------



## Joey_T

New national stadium in Bratislava was planed for open in 2009, but this termin was corrected on 2010 in this year. This termin isn´t assured, too.


----------



## Joey_T

Ayran said:


> heh new  stadion construction in kosice but it is not a national stadium , we have only one national big stadium in bratislava and it is a horrible


He thought footbal national stadium, not hockey arena


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> New national stadium in Bratislava was planed for open in 2009, but this termin was corrected on 2010 in this year. This termin isn´t assured, too.


this stadion isn´t new


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> He thought footbal national stadium, not hockey arena


ja som rozumel dobre otazke toho sa ty bat nemusis  on sa pytal na " novy" nie rekonstruovany a unas bude novy


----------



## Joey_T

Veď aj v BA bude nový. Tehelné pole sa nebude rekonštruovať, ale rozoberať. Búrať sa už malo začať, ale bolo to posunuté.


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> Veď aj v BA bude nový. Tehelné pole sa nebude rekonštruovať, ale rozoberať. Búrať sa už malo začať, ale bolo to posunuté.


buranie sa posuva us 4 roky a este sa nacakame podla mna tento stadion zburaju sa vtedy ked bude hotovy jeden zo stadionov , trnava , kosice mozno zilina inak by to bola hlupost kde by sa hralo ?


----------



## Joey_T

Posledná definitíva je, že štadión sa začne demontovať v zime tohto roka a nový bude hotový na konci 2010/začiatku 2011.

Last plane for demount of Tehelné poles stadium is winter 2008, and for open of new stadium is 4Q/2010 or 1Q/2011. New stadium will be 22 000 seats, home club will be ŠK Slovan Bratislava (this club has as home stadium Tehelné pole in this time) and reprezentation.


----------



## Chunkylover

*Spartak Trnava plánuje prestavbu štadióna*



> Memorandum predstavuje prvý zásadný krok ku kompletnej rekonštrukcii Štadióna Antona Malatinského. Referenčným štadiónom pre nový futbalový stánok v Trnave je Stade de Suisse v Berne, ktorý projektovala a realizovala práve firma Marazzi. Z podpísaného memoranda vyplýva, že projektová spoločnosť vypracuje a predloží na schválenie mestu Trnava do 4 týždňov investičný zámer spolu s grafickými prílohami," uvádza sa v oficiálnom vyhlásení, ktoré zverejnili "červeno-čierni" na svojej oficiálnej internetovej stránke.


Zdroj: http://futbal.sme.sk/c/4126293/spartak-trnava-planuje-prestavbu-stadiona.html

Stade de Suisse:


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Chunkylover said:


> *Spartak Trnava plánuje prestavbu štadióna*
> 
> 
> 
> Zdroj: http://futbal.sme.sk/c/4126293/spartak-trnava-planuje-prestavbu-stadiona.html
> 
> Stade de Suisse:


waw. To už bude vyzerá ako niekde v Anglicku alebo niekde tam  Tak tak nejak bude vyzerať aj trnavský? A akú bude mať kapacitu?


----------



## brezo

Nové vizualizácie štadióna MŠK Žilina s OC. 




























Nový projekt, mesto Žilina chce postaviť mutifunkčný športový areál.


----------



## Amrafel

We won the match against Poland! :banana::banana::banana:

:cheers:


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^^^
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:









*Tabuľka 3. skupiny platná do jari 2009 (zimná prestávka v kvalifikácii)!!!*

*1. Slovensko 4 3 0 1 8:5 9*
2. Poľsko 4 2 1 1 6:4 7
3. Slovinsko 3 2 1 1 5:3 7
4. Česko 3 1 1 1 2:2 4
5. Sev. Írsko 3 0 1 2 1:4 1
6. San Maríno 2 0 0 2 1:5 0
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ayran

Jaakub said:


> Ayran: Vraj ten zimák len zastrešili. Predtým tam bola len ľadová plocha.


no ved to nevadi  ale vyzera to dobre taky zimak by mal byt vo vsetkych mensich mestach si myslim .....


----------



## wuane

Podobne sa zastresoval aj v Bardejove a myslim aj v Brezne,kde je mimochodom ta stresna konstrukcia z dreva a vyzera to naozaj velmi pekne.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Podobne sa zastresoval aj v Bardejove a myslim aj v Brezne,kde je mimochodom ta stresna konstrukcia z dreva a vyzera to naozaj velmi pekne.


v bardejove je novostavba  ale nieco podobne je v gelnici


----------



## Nido

Jaakub said:


> Ayran: Vraj ten zimák len zastrešili. Predtým tam bola len ľadová plocha.


Presne tak, bola tam len otvorena ladova plocha uz dlhe roky, tou rekonstrukciou bolo myslene odstratenie tych par povodnych tribun a zakrytie plochy novou konstrukciou, myslim ze vysledny efekt je urcite celkom sympaticky, zrejme aj preto je v ramci mesta druhou najlepsou stavbou posledneho desatrocia.


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> v bardejove je novostavba  ale nieco podobne je v gelnici


No novostavba ano,ale predtym myslim ze tam bola ladova plocha nekryta,aspon co mi bratranec hovoril.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> No novostavba ano,ale predtym myslim ze tam bola ladova plocha nekryta,aspon co mi bratranec hovoril.


ale tak, ja neviem ... ale tak aj ked tam nieco bolo tak tu ladovu plochu menili


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> ale tak, ja neviem ... ale tak aj ked tam nieco bolo tak tu ladovu plochu menili


Jasne,moze byt,ja viem len sprostredkovane ,ze BJ hravali druhu ligu na nekrytom,postupili do prvej,kde sa im celkom darilo,a tak bolo nutne postavit kryty stadion,a mam dojem ze na mieste kde predtym bolo to nekryte klzisko.V kazdom pripade pribudol Slovensku pekny stadionik,naozaj je velmi utulny a nezahambuje mesto.Videl som vela fotiek,myslim ze Bardejov si zimny stadion zasluzil.


----------



## yuriy

http://vecernik.po.sk/obsah/obrazky/2009_02_05_15V.pdf



> Na štadióne 1. FC Tatran pribudne v lete ďalšia tribúna
> 
> (jm) – Snaha väčšinových akcionárov akciovej spoločnosti 1. FC Tatran premeniť staručký futbalový štadión na moderný multifunkčný komplex je verejnosti už dlhšie známa. Tiež nie je žiadnym tajomstvom, že k realizácii dobrej myšlienky im stojí v ceste už iba jediné a to súhlasné stanovisko mesta k prenájmu alebo predaju priľahlých pozemkov. Generálny riaditeľ klubu Ing. Jozef Petrík je optimistom... „Verím, že to nakoniec vyjde,“ nádeja sa funkcionár zeleno-bielych.
> 
> Bez ohľadu na definitívne áno či nie, čo sa týka veľkolepého projektu prestavby, sa v Prešove aj tak dejú nové veci. J.Petrík nám potvrdil informáciu,že jedna z tribún futbalového štadióna FC Artmedia Petržalka sa presťahuje na štadión corgoňligového nováčika. Ponuka na jej predaj prišla zo strany funkcionárov majstra. „Bude rozobraná a železnicou prevezená do Prešova. V rámci prvej etapy plánovanej akcie umiestnime novú tribúnu na východnú časť hľadiska, oproti terajšej starej tribúne. Mala by stáť do konca júla. Druhá etapa potom do konca októbra tohto roku. Zvýšime tým počet miest na sedenie o štyri až štyri a pol tisíc. Tribúnu bude určite treba prekryť novou strechou a ani sedadlá neostanú pôvodné,“ uviedol J. Petrík. Keďže sa nevyhnú určitému časovému „prekrytiu“ budú žiadať SZF o to, aby mohli odohrať úvodné stretnutia sezóny 2009/2010 na ihriskách súperov. Zrušenie miest na státie sa stane čoskoro realitou a nevyhnú sa mu na žiadnom štadióne našej najvyššej súťaže. Prešovský nevynímajúc. „Po umiestnení ´petržalskej´ tribúny bude nasledovať dostavba tribún na bočných častiach hľadiska, no a akýmsi vrcholom bude zbúranie terajšej starej a vybudovanie úplne novej hlavnej tribúny. Celková kapacita štadióna bude po tejto rekonštrukcii desať až jedenásť tisíc divákov.“ Jozef Petrík prezradil aj sumu 350 tisíc eur za kompletnú prestavbu celého hľadiska, ktorú uhradia väčšinoví akcionári akciovej spoločnosti 1. FC Tatran. „Prípadne využijeme aj ďalšie možnosti na prefinancovanie nášho zámeru,“ uzavrel rozprávanie.


konecne sa do toho idu pustit


----------



## wuane

^^Chvalim ten prevoz z artmedie,lebo je to dobry krok z hladiska ekonomickeho,a dnes treba setrit kde sa da,ale nemalo sa jednat uplne o novy stadion?


----------



## yuriy

^^ bol prezentovany ako novostavba, ale v tomto pripade bude obrovsky skok dopredu aj recyklovana tribuna z petrzalky, kedze to co tam maju teraz tazko nazvat stadionom :nuts:


----------



## Joey_T

Počíta sa s výstavbou nového štadióna za 700 mil SKK, toto sa má robiť bez ohľadu na výstavbu nového, ktorý ba myl mať kapacitu do 15 tisíc divákov. Pre zaujímavosť - prešovský štadión je vôbec najstarší na Slovensku, pamätá si ešte koniec 19. storočia, otvorený bol v roku 1889.


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> Počíta sa s výstavbou nového štadióna za 700 mil SKK, toto sa má robiť bez ohľadu na výstavbu nového, ktorý ba myl mať kapacitu do 15 tisíc divákov. Pre zaujímavosť - prešovský štadión je vôbec najstarší na Slovensku, pamätá si ešte koniec 19. storočia, otvorený bol v roku 1889.


Myslim ze aj Tatran Presov je najstarsi futbalovy klub na Slovensku.


----------



## yuriy

Joey_T said:


> Pre zaujímavosť - prešovský štadión je vôbec najstarší na Slovensku, pamätá si ešte koniec 19. storočia, otvorený bol v roku 1889.


blbost, najstarsi stadion je petrzalsky, ono je dost velky rozdiel medzi ihriskom a stadionom


----------



## wuane

^^Tak tak,Petrzalka a Presov maju dlhu futbalovu tradiciu.Teraz fakt neviem ci som aj zle nenapisal ten Presov ako najstarsi,ale urcite si navzajom dost konkuruju.


----------



## Mirec

Myslim, ze mas pravdu a Presov je najstarsi, Petrzalka bola zalozena tusim 1898.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ napriek tomu je smutne, ze z jedneho z najstarsich klubov na Slovensku neostane na mieste uz ani tribuna ... chvalim krok funkcionarov Tatrana ktory vyuzili prilezitost , na druhej strane, je to kusok tragicke ...


----------



## yuriy

http://www.pluska.sk/sport/2009/02/buranie-v-nedohladne.html



> Búranie v nedohľadne
> Definitíva! Síce na začiatok roka 2009 bolo naplánované búranie Tehelného poľa, doteraz sa tak nestalo. A v najbližších týždňoch sa ani nezačne. Práve preto bratislavský Slovan jarnú časť futbalovej Corgoň ligy odohrá na svojom štadióne.
> 
> 
> „Boli by sme najradšej, keby sa Národný futbalový štadión už staval. Keďže v súčasnosti to tak nie je, s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou jarnú časť Corgoň ligy začneme na Tehelnom poli. Na štadióne, ktorý prešiel licenčným konaním na sezónu 2008/2009,“ uviedol pre náš denník Dušan Tittel, generálny riaditeľ Slovana. „Samozrejme, máme pripravenú aj alternatívu, že by sme hrali na Pasienkoch,“ dodal.
> 
> Búrať môžu hneď, ale...
> 
> Developermi, akcionármi a aj členami predstavenstva Národného futbalového štadióna je finančná skupina J&T. „Čakáme na vyriešenie finančného modelu výstavby,“ uviedol hovorca J&T Maroš Sýkora. Ako je známe, moderná aréna by mala stáť okolo 116 miliónov eur, s financovaním by mal pomôcť štát. „Búrať štadión by sme mohli začať už zajtra. Máme na to povolenie. Bolo by to však nezodpovedné. Zbúrali by sme ho a potom by sa čakalo na to, kým sa vyrieši financovanie,“ pokračoval Sýkora. „Ráta sa s tým, že Slovan na jar bude hrať na Tehelnom poli. Zbytočne by sa presťahoval. Navyše by platil nájom aj za Pasienky. A aj keby sa to finančné krytie vyriešilo v krátkom čase, myslím si, že jeden-dva mesiace nás pri výstavbe nezabrzdia. Veď liga sa končí už v máji,“ dodal Maroš Sýkora z J&T, ktorý je aj akcionárom v najslávnejšom slovenskom klube.
> 
> Nahlásili Tehelné pole
> 
> TENTO týždeň mali kluby našej najvyššej súťaže zahlásiť v Slovenskom futbalovom zväze (SFZ) čas a miesta svojich domácich zápasov. „Bratislavský Slovan uviedol Tehelné pole. A čas výkopu (mimo televíznych zápasov) v sobotu o 17.00 h,“ uviedol Milan Vojtek z licenčnej komisie SFZ, a podľa toho je jasné, že na jar sa Tehelné pole búrať nebude.
> 
> Je to drahé
> 
> Predseda vlády sa naposledy vyjadril, že veľkohubé sľuby dávať nebude. Ja si neviem predstaviť, že by teraz vláda vytiahla 2,5 alebo 3 mld. Sk (82 až 99 miliónov eur),“ povedal Robert Fico, ktorý má na stole niekoľko variantov financovania výstavby Národného štadióna. „Môže to byť napríklad spôsob, že investuje súkromný investor a štát potom bude v nejakom dlhodobom období splácať nejaké sumy alebo existuje iný spôsob,“ dodal.
> 
> Telenovela štadióna
> 
> Jar 2007 – začiatok demolačných prác na Tehelnom poli
> *NESPLNENÉ *
> Jeseň 2007 – Začiatok výstavby Národného futbalového štadióna
> *NESPLNENÉ *
> Zima 2009 – otvorenie Národného futbalového štadióna
> *NESPLNENÉ *
> December 2008 – Začiatok demolačných prác na Tehelnom poli
> *NESPLNENÉ*
> 
> Slovanisti na letisku?
> 
> FINANČNÁ kríza otriasa celým svetom a nik netuší, čo bude zajtra. Rovnako to môže dopadnúť aj s Národným štadiónom. Minulá vláda s projektom, že bude stáť na Tehelnom poli, súhlasila. Ficovci však ešte nepovedali ani áno ani nie. Splnomocnenec vlády pre šport Dušan Galis nedávno predložil štyri varianty, kde by mala nová aréna stáť. Dodnes ich má vláda na stole a ešte sa nerozhodla, ktorý z nich podporí, hoci prezident SFZ František Laurinec tvrdí, že sa bude stavať na Tehelnom poli.
> 
> *Tehelné pole*
> 
> + pozemky od mesta v hodnote 25 mil. eur, ktoré dostala firma Národný futbalový štadión, a. s., do užívania na 50 rokov za korunu, sú vyriešené
> + má podporu mesta Bratislavy
> - len rekonštrukcia štadióna by si vyžiadala miliardu a projekt ráta s minimálnymi nákladmi okolo troch miliárd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pasienky*
> 
> + sú druhým najmladším z corgoňligových a rekonštrukcia by si vyžiadala najnižšie výdavky
> + štadión by si mal na seba zarobiť, firma Tesako, ktorá vlastní pozemky na Interi a v jeho okolí, chce tak či tak stavať aj komerčné budovy
> + kvôli finančnej kríze by sa zrejme potešili aj iné menšie bratislavské kluby, pretože spojenie s Interom ako Slovanom by bolo ľahšie
> - zväz by nemusel vytĺcť rovnako dobré podmienky ako na Slovane, kde je akcionárom spoločnosti Národný futbalový štadión, a. s.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dúbravka*
> 
> + štadión ŠKP by mohol byť nie drahou, ale krásnou slovinskou kópiu Ljudski vrt (12 krytých miest na sedenie), aj tak na súboje národného tímu u nás vypredané býva málokedy
> + na rozdiel od Bajkalskej ulice, kde by mal vyrásť aj nový hokejový štadión, tu nehrozí dopravný kolaps,
> - výstavba komerčných stavieb v okolí štadióna by sa tu zrejme stretla s odporom obyvateľov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pri letisku*
> 
> + stavať na lúke podľa skúseností je najrýchlejším variantom
> + reprezentácie cudzích krajín by to mali z letiska do hotela a na ihrisko doslova na skok
> - Tehelné pole a Pasienky by sa zrejme tak či tak zbúrali a je veľmi ťažké predstaviť si, že pokrik vstaňte, keď ste belasí, by znel na opačnej strane Bratislavy.


len tak pre porovnanie, nadherny 30tisicovy stadion v Hoffenheime stal 60mio €

























takze by ma velmi zaujimalo preco rovnako velky stadion v BA ma stat 2krat tolko??? :bash:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Veď keď rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna môže stáť viac ako úplne nový, tak prečo by nový futbalový nemohol stáť dvojnásobne toľko, ako inde?



yuriy said:


> blbost, najstarsi stadion je petrzalsky, ono je dost velky rozdiel medzi ihriskom a stadionom


To som iba čítal, neviem kedy bol postavený štadión v Petržalke. S tým najstarším klubom je to ale pravda, Tatran vznikol skôr, ako ostatné.


----------



## eMareq

yuriy said:


> takze by ma velmi zaujimalo preco rovnako velky stadion v BA ma stat 2krat tolko??? :bash:


Čo sa toľko dušuješ? Však je to tu "normálne". Každý sa chce priživiť. Tu milióny - tam milióny... Keď Široký vedel, že nový zimák na MS v BA bude stáť 4 mld. Sk, tak prečo by NFŠ nemohol byť 2x tak drahý. A je otázne či sa kvôli kríze nájdu prostriedky, keď náš súdruh premiér chce udržať zamestnanosť a prachy pôjdu prednostne tam. 

Ak nebude NFŠ nič sa predsa také nestane. Budú hrať na výnimku dovtedy pokým im to nezakážu.  Zas ten náš futbal za toľko nestojí a na predražené vstupné na Tehelnej roli za nič, si ten zvyšok zúfalcov, čo verí vo vzkriesenie mizérie v podaní SK futbalu zvykol. Veď tu chodia hrať sem-tam aj atraktívni súperi, tak treba naryžovať na vstupnom.


----------



## Nido

yuriy said:


> takze by ma velmi zaujimalo preco rovnako velky stadion v BA ma stat 2krat tolko??? :bash:


okrem ineho preto ze v Nemecku mas len stadion na volnej ploche a parkoviska okolo stadiona, u nas je v ramci projektu takyto navrh:

Priestorové usporiadanie jednotlivých funkčných náplní je riešené tak, aby sa vytvorili dva prevádzkové celky – s prevažujúcou funkciou športu a druhý s administratívou, obytnými plochami (variant č.1), občianskou vybavenosťou. Východná časť pozostávajúca z administratívnych, obytných plôch (variant č.1), prechodného ubytovania (variant č.2), obchodných prevádzok a služieb, stravovacích zariadení a pod. odcloní od Bajkalskej ulice väčšiu - západnú časť, určenú pre športové aktivity. Prevádzky v parteri (fitnes, obchod, služby, stravovacie zariadenia atď.) a hotelové zariadenie (variant č.2) budú rozširovať ponuku obslužných funkcií pre návštevníkov podujatí. Ostatné administratívne a bytové funkcie (variant.č.1) budú využívané aj pre organizačné zabezpečovanie funkcii športu. Hracia plocha má byť sprístupnená cez dva vstupy, z jej SV a JZ strany. *Kapacita štadióna má byť 22 000 divákov. Kancelárske (3 stavebné objekty od 4.NP po 10. NP), obytné (1.stavebný objekt) a obchodné plochy (na úrovni parteru a na 2. NP) sa majú nachádzať vo V časti komplexu. Navrhovaná činnosť má obsahovať odstavné stojiská a parkovanie v podzemnom podlaží s celkovým počtom 2 200 parkovacích stojísk.*


----------



## Ayran

rekonstrukcia Spisska nova ves zimak


----------



## vano

konecne nieco co cloveka aspon trochu potesiii^^,:cheers: vyrhme si rukavy nech nas praca vzdy bavi:nuts:, len tak dalej


----------



## Amrafel

Nido said:


> *Kapacita štadióna má byť 22 000 divákov. *


a zase sme to pokašľali. Aby mohol mať štadión 4 hviedzdičky podľa kritérii UEFA, musí mať kapacitu aspoň 30 000 divákov


----------



## JimmySK

Amrafel said:


> a zase sme to pokašľali. Aby mohol mať štadión 4 hviedzdičky podľa kritérii UEFA, musí mať kapacitu aspoň 30 000 divákov


no to je smutne ale ked mi ten stadion staviame uz 4 roky a ani zakladny kamen este nemame... Je to smutne, ze sme takyto narod... nemame ani jeden kvaltiny reprezentracny stadion aj v rakusku niekde v dolnej honej je kravlitnejsie zazemie ako u nas... Ja uz ani poriadne neverim, ze nieco postavime... tipujem tak dokoncenie NS v roku 2012 - 2014


----------



## Joey_T

Amrafel said:


> a zase sme to pokašľali. Aby mohol mať štadión 4 hviedzdičky podľa kritérii UEFA, musí mať kapacitu aspoň 30 000 divákov


Nové štadióny sa stavajú tak, že je dočasne možné ich kapacitu zvýšiť. Tie štyri hviezdičky sa nevzťahujú aj na takúto možnosť? Čítal som, že niečo podobné sa plánuje u nás v Košiciach, štadión, ktorý sa na jar začne stavať, bude 25-tisícový s možnosťou rozšírenia kapacity na viac ako 30 000 divákov.

Každopádne by som v hlavnom meste oveľa radšej videl štadión s minimálne tridsaťtisícovou kapacitou. Nech už sa vopred neplánujú kompromisy a nech tento stánok reprezentuje na úrovni (hoc o samotnom futbale to povedať nemožno).


----------



## wuane

^^Veris tomu ze sa v Kosiciach na jar zacne stavat?


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^Veris tomu ze sa v Kosiciach na jar zacne stavat?


na jar urcite nie , kedze zaciatok prac je naplanovany na jun  a kapacita je pre ligu 21 000 a pre uefa 30 000 , stadion ma mat 5 poschodi a ma byt vlozeny do multifunkcneho komplexu


----------



## Joey_T

Do marca má DPMK platnú zmluvu na pozemky pre svoje garáže, potom tam majú nabehnúť bagre. Aspoň tak písal Distander.

U nás sa totiž stavia za súkromné, keďže štát stavia štadióny v Bratislave. Firma má záujem na tom, aby to stálo.


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> Do marca má DPMK platnú zmluvu na pozemky pre svoje garáže, potom tam majú nabehnúť bagre. Aspoň tak písal Distander.


ja viem ze maju do marca  ale tak to prezentovali predstavitelia klubu povodne mal byt marec ale presunuli to na jun


----------



## brezo

Teším sa na ten košický futbalový stánok, dúfam, že to postavia. V Žiline budeme mať nakoniec menšiu tribúnu ako mala byť, ale aspoň nejaká bude, kapacitou má byť ako západná, čiže druhé poschodie nebude. Ale stavebne to má byť riešené, aby sa v prípade potreby mohla dostavať a zvýšiť tak kapacita.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Tak to je škoda, mohlo to vyzerať fakt dobre. Hlavne v TV, keďže novinári sú na protiľahlej tribúne. Aj tak je ale žilinský štadión najkrajší na Slovensku :cheers:.


----------



## brezo

No zatiaľ hej. Ale dúfam, že sa pridajú Košice, Prešov, Trnava a Bratislava s NŠ. Ani s tým futbalom to nie je také zlé ako sa to všade prezentuje. Len som zvedavý, čo sa stane so Slovanom, ak odtiaľ odíde J&T, keďže neostane aj v Sparte aj v Slovane. Odniekaľ odídu. To môže mať neblahý vplyv aj na samotnú výstavbu štadióna.


----------



## wuane

^^Patrik Tkac sa myslim raz vyjadril ze Spratu mali na zarobok.Dufam ze k Slovanu ich taha aj nieco viac,aj ked kriza moze pekne poskrtat plany aj zarytym milovnikom Slovana.


----------



## brezo

No ja som s ním čítal rozhovor, kde zas pripustil, že skôr ostanú v Sparte.


----------



## lukaszek89

what about new national stadium in Bratislava? Do You have any pics and news about it?


----------



## yuriy

^^
construction update:


----------



## Joey_T

yuriy said:


> ^^
> http://www.slovanfutbal.com/data/files/79.jpg


Ten posledný obrázok, to nie sú Pasienky?


----------



## SunshineBB

neviem kam s tym , dam to sem, srdce mi to trha, ak to je pravda, cast mojho zivota je v kybli ... 

http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok69654.htm

pes zakopany je v tom ze Stiavnicky a tym padom aj Stadion SNP su majetkom armady ... rozpravalo sa o novom, nebude nic ...


----------



## yuriy

Joey_T said:


> Ten posledný obrázok, to nie sú Pasienky?


nie, to je predchodkyna "novej" tribuny 



SunshineBB said:


> neviem kam s tym , dam to sem, srdce mi to trha, ak to je pravda, cast mojho zivota je v kybli ...
> 
> http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok69654.htm
> 
> pes zakopany je v tom ze Stiavnicky a tym padom aj Stadion SNP su majetkom armady ... rozpravalo sa o novom, nebude nic ...


a to kovacik nemohol postavit stadion na zelenej luke ? :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

> a to kovacik nemohol postavit stadion na zelenej luke ?


to naozaj netusim, ale jedno viem iste, teraz je stadion takmer v centre a chodi tam 2 000 ludi, ak ho postavi za mestom, nikto sa tam trepat nebude ... da ho do Badina a ja to budem mat 15 km .... no zbohom ... teraz to mam 2 km


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> Ten posledný obrázok, to nie sú Pasienky?


V pozadi je sportova hala Pasienky.


----------



## Joey_T

Áno, podľa toho som sa snažil aj zorientovať, keďže viem, že hala je na rohu, myslím, že Kalinčiakovej. Zmiatla ma podobnosť s tribúnou:



















Hala Pasienky je odtiaľto približne rovnako ďaleko vzdialená. Hala je z tohto pohľadu asi o 75 stupňov v ľavo.


----------



## eMareq

*Vláda nemá peniaze na futbalový štadión*



> „Bez účasti vlády nie je možné štadión postaviť," povedal pred časom prezident futbalového zväzu František Laurinec. Podľa neho sa nedá reálne uvažovať o tom, že by Národný štadión vybudoval iba súkromný investor.
> 
> Premiér Robert Fico po stredajšom rokovaní vlády vyhlásil, že je možné, že po kríze štát prispeje na výstavbu štadióna cez futbalový zväz, aby reprezentácia mala dôstojný futbalový stánok. *„Ale toto dnes nie je priorita. Po kríze sa o tom môžeme baviť," povedal Fico.*
> 
> Majiteľom futbalového Slovana je finančná skupina J&T, ktorá by sa mala spolupodieľať na výstavbe Národného štadióna.
> 
> Jej hovorca Maroš Sýkora na otázku, či si vedia predstaviť výstavbu aj bez účasti štátu, reagoval opatrne. „Všetko je ešte čerstvé. Dá sa hovoriť o viacerých modeloch, no zatiaľ iba v teoretickej rovine." Ak by mala J&T eminentný záujem a dostatočné kapacity, mohla by sa pustiť do výstavby. Napríklad za predpokladu, že by získala dostatočné garancie vlády, ktorá by po dvoch-troch rokoch, teda po prípadnom pominutí krízy, splatila svoj podiel.





> Dôležitú úlohu malo zohrať hlavné mesto Bratislava
> 
> Zároveň ako precedens z hľadiska prístupu vlády uviedol (Laurinec) dotáciu 40,562 milióna eur (1,222 miliardy Sk) na rekonštrukciu mestského Zimného štadióna pre hokejový šampionát v roku 2011 v Bratislave.


Feri, Feri, nemôžeme mať všetko len zo štátneho, to by si mal predsa vedieť. Aj rekonštruovaný zimák, aj NFŠ. Ale možno teraz zúri, že na jeho zábavku prachy nevyšli. Je to ťažké, ale bude si musieť zvyknúť. Diaľnica BA - KE do roku 2010, Širokorazchadnaja, možno atómka, hrad, mýto, teraz treba zachrániť Cargo. No nedá sa všetko naraz a rozpočet SR nieje bezodné vrecúško.


----------



## yuriy

keby nechcela J&T okradat stat, tak stadion uz davno stoji :bash:


----------



## Qwert

Navrhujem, nech halu na MS 2011 v ľadovom hokeji postaví súkromný investor a štát nech peniaze, ktoré takto ušetrí na zbytočnej a drahej prestavbe štadiónu O. Nepelu, použije v spolupráci so súkromným sektorom na výstavbu Národného futbalového štadiónu. Zabijeme dve muchy jednou ranou.


----------



## wuane

^^presne tak.Lenze pochybujem ze je to realne.Nic take nebude,lebo ak by halu staval sukromnik,nikto sa na tom zrejme nenabali.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^presne tak.Lenze pochybujem ze je to realne.Nic take nebude,lebo ak by halu staval sukromnik,*nikto sa na tom zrejme nenabali*.


To je žiaľ problém všetkých jednoduchých a lacných riešení. Preto sú u nás také vzácne.


----------



## i15

wuane said:


> ^^presne tak.Lenze pochybujem ze je to realne.Nic take nebude,lebo ak by halu staval sukromnik,nikto sa na tom zrejme nenabali.


suhlasim

nechcem sa zapajat do debaty v teme MS 2011, ale keby chcel dat stat vacsi obnos penazi do KE na stavbu suvisiacu s MS, stavim sa, ze by boli podobne natahovacky ako v BA


----------



## caicoo

yuriy said:


> keby nechcela J&T okradat stat, tak stadion uz davno stoji :bash:


darmo...najlepsie je sa nabalit na statnej zakazke...ved to sa vsetko napokon ututla napchanim aj vrecak podozrievajucich hno:


----------



## JimmySK

Mozno to tu bolo... ak ano ospravedlnujem sa... 
*
Nový Košický štadión *

- 17 589 miest v diváckych sektoroch
- 944 klubových miest
- 690 miest vo VIP boxoch
- 60 miest pre zdravotne ťažko postihnutých a ich doprovod (30+30) 




















http://www.profutbal.sk/spravy/?clanok=69767


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ bolo, ten stadion tu ma uz dokonca aj vlastny thread


----------



## wuane

Pekne fotky z rekonstrukcie Zilinskeho stadiona.
http://zilina-gallery.sk/picture.php?/9757/category/324


----------



## Kvietok

*Nove tribuny stadionu FK Bodva*

Vcera som si cestou zo zadielskej tiesnavy v Moldave nad Bodvou z cesty vsimol a na rychlo odfotil nove tribuny tretoligoveho stadionika FK Bodva...


----------



## smoger

:cheers1::rock: pekne, velmi pekne, len skoda ze niektore kluby ktore hraju corgon ligu maju este tribuny s "betonovymi" pasmi bez sedaciek  napriklad v Nitre alebo Dukle


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> Vcera som si cestou zo zadielskej tiesnavy v Moldave nad Bodvou z cesty vsimol a na rychlo odfotil nove tribuny tretoligoveho stadionika FK Bodva...


----------



## wuane

^^Velmi pekne,myslim ze nie jeden druholigovy klub moze zavidiet.


----------



## SunshineBB

smoger said:


> :cheers1::rock: pekne, velmi pekne, len skoda ze niektore kluby ktore hraju corgon ligu maju este tribuny s "betonovymi" pasmi bez sedaciek  napriklad v Nitre alebo Dukle


mozno ze to bude tym ze v BB je betonovy len oval na statie pre domacich a mozem ti povedat ze aby tam sedacky neboli, sme si doslova vyprosili ...


----------



## hacker1986

Kvietok said:


> Vcera som si cestou zo zadielskej tiesnavy v Moldave nad Bodvou z cesty vsimol a na rychlo odfotil nove tribuny tretoligoveho stadionika FK Bodva...
> 
> *Modernizácia štadióna FK Bodva Moldava*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viac info a foto na: www.fkmoldava.sk


----------



## p182

musim povedat ze je to parada. klobuk dole pred Moldavou.


----------



## SunshineBB

skor klobuk dole pred dalsim rychlokvasenym dedinskym klubom ktory taha neohrozene cez vsetky sutaze zazobany mecenas .. alebo nemam pravdu? hraci trenuju, peniaze hraju ... na grc ...

onedlho bude na corgon ligu siahat dalsi megaklub typu mocenok ci licartovce, s neohrozenou zakladnou fanusikov, tesme sa ...

je vynikajuce ze sa stavia stadion, ale typicky slovenske, co sa deje s klubom o ktorom roky nikto nevedel ...


----------



## SunshineBB

Majnolajno44 said:


> Spravil si nieco preto aby sa to zmenilo?
> Napr...list?


nebud smiesny .. chces obhajovat neobhajitelne .. v koho zaujme je aby sa to hralo v BA ? aky list? peticia? 5 000 000 podpisov by nepomohlo...malo sa to hrat v Dubnici a ide sa hrat v BA, pre tisic divakov navyse, neverim ze ich pride viac ... stale to obhajujete a rozpravat co sme spravili aby to tak nebolo .. a ja sa pytam, preco by sme mali posielat listy? preco to tak je, ze sme donuteny sa tu o tom vobec bavit? ... myslis ze je normalne, ze mi vobec odporucas poslat list? nebolo by normalnejsie a logickejsie keby sa to hralo v Dubnici a list by nebolo treba ?


----------



## Majnolajno44

SunshineBB said:


> nebud smiesny .. chces obhajovat neobhajitelne .. v koho zaujme je aby sa to hralo v BA ? aky list? peticia? 5 000 000 podpisov by nepomohlo...malo sa to hrat v Dubnici a ide sa hrat v BA, pre tisic divakov navyse, neverim ze ich pride viac ... stale to obhajujete a rozpravat co sme spravili aby to tak nebolo .. a ja sa pytam, preco by sme mali posielat listy? preco to tak je, ze sme donuteny sa tu o tom vobec bavit? ... myslis ze je normalne, ze mi vobec odporucas poslat list? nebolo by normalnejsie a logickejsie keby sa to hralo v Dubnici a list by nebolo treba ?


a myslis ze stazovanie sa na futbalovy zvaz na stavebnom fore pomoze?


----------



## SunshineBB

Majnolajno44 said:


> a myslis ze stazovanie sa na futbalovy zvaz na stavebnom fore pomoze?


iste si si vsimol, ze na tomto fore je kvantum threadov, ktore so stavbarinou nemaju nic spolocne ... my sme v threade o futbalovych stadionoch, preco to sem nenapisat?


----------



## Majnolajno44

SunshineBB said:


> iste si si vsimol, ze na tomto fore je kvantum threadov, ktore so stavbarinou nemaju nic spolocne ... my sme v threade o futbalovych stadionoch, preco to sem nenapisat?


Pozri zarazilo ma uz to, ze si napisal "a teraz aby sme neboli proti BA vseobecne ..."

Mozem zato ja ze sa hra na Tehelnom poli? Moze zato ktorykolvek obyvatel BA? Alebo tych zopar ktori o tom rozhoduju? 
Zato, ze ti ktori o tom rozhoduju tu maju sidlo neni chyba nasa ani ziadneho radoveho obyvatela Bratislavy..Ked si niaka fasisticka strana zalozi sidlo v BB a niekde sa na internete sa vynori sprava ako robia bordel v BA tiez by sa ti asi nepacilo keby som napisal "a teraz aby sme neboli proti BB vseobecne..."

Pozri ja chapem, ze ti to vadi, ze sa to sustreduje v BA. Jedna vec je, ze hlavne mesto je hlavne mesto, ale urcite veci ako napr. sportove podujatia by sa mali hrat po uzemi celeho statu. V BA by to ocividne nikomu nevadilo kedze ocividne o ten zapas velmi zaujem nie je. 

Mne sa len nepaci ze si proti BA, kvoli tomu, ze NIEKTO rozhodol, ze futbal sa bude hrat tam. Mesto tvoria jeho obyvatelia, a MY zato nemozeme. Tak prosim, bud proti zodpovednym, nie proti nam


----------



## SunshineBB

Majnolajno44 said:


> Pozri zarazilo ma uz to, ze si napisal "a teraz aby sme neboli proti BA vseobecne ..."
> 
> Mozem zato ja ze sa hra na Tehelnom poli? Moze zato ktorykolvek obyvatel BA? Alebo tych zopar ktori o tom rozhoduju?
> Zato, ze ti ktori o tom rozhoduju tu maju sidlo neni chyba nasa ani ziadneho radoveho obyvatela Bratislavy..Ked si niaka fasisticka strana zalozi sidlo v BB a niekde sa na internete sa vynori sprava ako robia bordel v BA tiez by sa ti asi nepacilo keby som napisal "a teraz aby sme neboli proti BB vseobecne..."
> 
> Pozri ja chapem, ze ti to vadi, ze sa to sustreduje v BA. Jedna vec je, ze hlavne mesto je hlavne mesto, ale urcite veci ako napr. sportove podujatia by sa mali hrat po uzemi celeho statu. V BA by to ocividne nikomu nevadilo kedze ocividne o ten zapas velmi zaujem nie je.
> 
> Mne sa len nepaci ze si proti BA, kvoli tomu, ze NIEKTO rozhodol, ze futbal sa bude hrat tam. Mesto tvoria jeho obyvatelia, a MY zato nemozeme.


kukaj posledne dva dni sa tu rozbehla debata BA vs. Slovensko, v podstate uz nudna tema, kde su dva tabory .. a ja som sa viackrat vyjadril, ze nemam proti BA ako mestu nic, rovnako voci 500 000 - 600 000 obyvatelov ktory v BA a okoli ziju .... ale iba pokukazujem na ten fakt, ako sa citi bezny radovy obcan, zijuci mimo BA ... preto som napisal "proti BA vseobecne" ... ludia su zhnuseni , ja nevinim Bratislavu, len poukazujem na neskutoceny centralizmus ...


----------



## Majnolajno44

SunshineBB said:


> kukaj posledne dva dni sa tu rozbehla debata BA vs. Slovensko, v podstate uz nudna tema, kde su dva tabory .. a ja som sa viackrat vyjadril, ze nemam proti BA ako mestu nic, rovnako voci 500 000 - 600 000 obyvatelov ktory v BA a okoli ziju .... ale iba pokukazujem na ten fakt, ako sa citi bezny radovy obcan, zijuci mimo BA ... preto som napisal "proti BA vseobecne" ... ludia su zhnuseni , ja nevinim Bratislavu, len poukazujem na neskutoceny centralizmus ...


Ja myslim, ze uz sa chapeme. Nabuduce je asi lepsie rovno na zaciatku napisat, ze si "proti tomu centralizmu v Bratislave" radsej ako "proti Bratislave" a dramaticky znizime pocet flamov :lol: :cheers:

edit: Plus tiez som zato, aby sa hralo po celom Slovensku ked sa da (ak vyhovuje stadion atd.). Lebo teraz ak chce daky tatko zobrat syna na futbal tak nepojde za tie peniaze na San Marino ked sem za nedlho pridu Cesi a podobne..Radsej si pocka..Keby sa hralo po celom SVK tak by si proste nemohol vyberat a tym padom by sa zvysila navstevnost..Cize neber to tak, ze by som mal nato iny nazor


----------



## SunshineBB

Majnolajno44 said:


> Ja myslim, ze uz sa chapeme. Nabuduce je asi lepsie rovno na zaciatku napisat, ze si "proti tomu centralizmu v Bratislave" radsej ako "proti Bratislave" a dramaticky znizime pocet flamov :lol: :cheers:


som rad, chapeme sa :cheers: ..


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> http://www.profutbal.sk/spravy/?clanok=71940
> 
> a teraz aby sme neboli proti BA vseobecne ... ved normalneho cloveka z toho co sa tu deje uz moze aj jebnut ... v Dubnici by bolo 5000 divakov na 5000 stadione, v BA to bude 6000 divakov na 30 000 stadione ... ved to je komedia toto .. vsetko len a len v BA ... kedy naposledy repre hrala v KE, PO, NR, alebo dokonca v BB? vsak ked sa hra na Tehelnom, to rovno sa moze hrat aj na VSA v KE .. toto je fraška hno:hno:hno:hno: ...


:cheers: welcome to slovakia :lol: to je fakt rozum ! :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

Hot news pictures Spiš arena


----------



## Majnolajno44

Niice 

Ale nechapem co Slovaci stale mame s tymi farbami.. Ci uz je to zateplenie paneloakov alebo takato rekonstrukcia..Podla mna v jednoduchosti je krasa..Nestacili by dve decentne farby a hotovka?










Ved cena sa nezmeni a nevyzera to ako lego stavebnica..

Ale inak som rad ze sa zrekonstruovala..Okrem tych farieb (co je mozno len moj pocit) to vyzera velmi pekne 

Viem ze zlta a modra su klubove farby HK Spiska Nova Ves ale mohlo to byt aj cele modre so zltymi detailami..nieco ako toto (v patinovej velkosti)


----------



## wuane

^^ale dobre to je ta Spiska.Pri klubovych farbach sa to da prepacit.Je to symbol,a ten ma byt vyrazny.Inac pekne ho dali do poriadku ten stadion,musim povedat.


----------



## Phill

*Tehelné pole*










Tehelné pole & Three Towers


----------



## Phill

*Pasienky*










Istrochem to kazí.


----------



## wuane

^^Skoda ze nie je lepsia dohladnost a kvalitnejsia fotka(myslim technicky ),mohol som tam mat Modru,ale neva,super fotky fakt.Dobre napratane Tehelne pole je to ,co robi stadion stadionom,nejde len o kapacity a modernost.


----------



## seem

Svatý jur a Pezinok ako tak vidno.


----------



## tuomas666

troch starsi (2008) prehlad stadionov na slovensku ... dost bieda
http://sport.cas.sk/clanok/77663/kde-maju-rast-sampioni.html
len neviem preco sa zvykne uvadzat pri steel arene ze ide o prestavbu. veci neznalych to moze dost zmylit. steel arena ma s povodnou halou spolocnu len polohu a byvaly clubhotel vsz. po starej hale neostala ani stopa


----------



## Joey_T

tuomas666 said:


> troch starsi (2008) prehlad stadionov na slovensku ... dost bieda
> http://sport.cas.sk/clanok/77663/kde-maju-rast-sampioni.html
> len neviem preco sa zvykne uvadzat pri steel arene ze ide o prestavbu. veci neznalych to moze dost zmylit. steel arena ma s povodnou halou spolocnu len polohu a byvaly clubhotel vsz. po starej hale neostala ani stopa


Pretože to prestavba je. Ostali základy a niektoré nosné časti. De facto to je nový štadión no technicky ide o prestavbu.


----------



## brezo

Futbalový štadión MŠK Žilina - 18.5. 2009


----------



## p182

na slovenske pomery velmi pekny stadion :O)


----------



## Lukaso85

nemate niekto fotky stadiona v dubravke a v ruzinove kde bude hravat slovan?


----------



## ADIHASH

Tak to vyzerá že z troch veží sa bude dať aj Depeche Mode sledovať hehe


----------



## Trak-Tor

ADIHASH said:


> Tak to vyzerá že z troch veží sa bude dať aj Depeche Mode sledovať hehe


Na to som prave myslel. Este budu aj dobre otoceni...
S dobrou kamerou by sa to dalo nahrat...
Nuz ale ja budem pod podiom...
:dance:


----------



## Daren

zimi123 said:


> Tak dnes som bol pozriet na banskobystricky zimak a pracuju tam dost rychlo uz zburali celu tribunu na statie a tu su fotky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvalita je hrozna ale nic ine ako mobil som pri sebe nemal





Lukaso85 said:


> mohli by to spravit ako v brezne tam to vyzera super davam link kde su fotky z vystavby http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/spravodaj-o-dostavbe-zimneho


^^
pokracujme v diskusii radsej tu... inak nechapem ked uz v brezne dokazu pre druholigovy klub dako postavat celkom solidny stadion preco v BB a inych mestach nie....
este by ma zaujimao aku kapacitu bude mat ten v BR


----------



## Ayran

och aspon keby take zimaky boli v extralige :cheers: skoda ho v druhej lige vyzera fakt super


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*Brezno zimny stadion*


----------



## wuane

^^Uzasna drevena konstrukcia. Zrejme je to lacnejsie. :applause:
Vidiet ze sa niekto snazil,a odmenou je krasny stadion pre Brezno.Neviem kto ma na tom zasluhu,ale vyzera to fakt super.


----------



## tuomas666

to je rekonstrukcia alebo novostavba? skoda ze neni oval z jednej strany uzatvoreny, ale inak velmi pekne, este by som chcel vidiet jak to vyzera zvonku


----------



## peterthegreat

tuomas666 said:


> to je rekonstrukcia alebo novostavba? skoda ze neni oval z jednej strany uzatvoreny, ale inak velmi pekne, este by som chcel vidiet jak to vyzera zvonku


suhlas... vyzera to super, len skoda, ze ten oval nie je okolo celej plochy... ale aj tak super :cheers:


----------



## wuane

tuomas666 said:


> to je rekonstrukcia alebo novostavba? skoda ze neni oval z jednej strany uzatvoreny, ale inak velmi pekne, este by som chcel vidiet jak to vyzera zvonku


Myslim ze ide o prekrytie povodneho klziska.+samozrejme asi kompletne vybudovanie tribun a zazemia.Videl som aj pekne fotky z vystavby ale uz si nepamatam kde.


----------



## Joey_T

Ide o nový štadión, ktorý sa robí ako prístavba. Preto za jednou bránkou nebude tribúna, ale stena. Nejaké fotky z výstavby sú aj TU.


----------



## wuane

^^predbehol si ma ,prave som ich nasiel.Super fotky su to.Treba pozriet.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^Uzasna drevena konstrukcia. Zrejme je to lacnejsie. :applause:
> Vidiet ze sa niekto snazil,a odmenou je krasny stadion pre Brezno.Neviem kto ma na tom zasluhu,ale vyzera to fakt super.


zasluhu natom ma nedaleke nakupne centrum ktore na vlastne naklady stavia tento zimak 

tu je fotka z vonku ale tak to este neni zimak hotovy http://www.hockeyarenas.net/hockeyarenas/arenas_eu/sk/brezno/brezno_a5.jpg


----------



## wuane

^^Inac v Brezne je aj nejaky dreveny hypermarket?nie su to oni?


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^Inac v Brezne je aj nejaky dreveny hypermarket?nie su to oni?


ne to je v rajcihttp://tvnoviny.sk/spravy/regiony/nove-ekologicke-tesco-je-z-dreva.html


----------



## wuane

^^jaj,sorry,som sa zmylil.


----------



## roki

if somebody have a picture from hockey arenas of Puchov and Liptovsky Mikulas( especially the old). I have been in this cities in 1987-88, and i would like to see once again. Thanks
In that time, the hockey players from this cities ( the u12,u14) every year were visiting our club in Subotica(Serbia), and we were also visited your clubs. That time were great....


----------



## peterthegreat

roki said:


> if somebody have a picture from hockey arenas of Puchov and Liptovsky Mikulas( especially the old). I have been in this cities in 1987-88, and i would like to see once again. Thanks
> In that time, the hockey players from this cities ( the u12,u14) every year were visiting our club in Subotica(Serbia), and we were also visited your clubs. That time were great....


puchov:










liptovsky mikulas


----------



## tuomas666

preco sa vela stadionov stavia s tou typickou oblou strechou, kde potom vzniknu velke okna na oboch koncoch ? je to jednoduche alebo lacne ? mne sa to nejak velmi nepaci


----------



## Ayran

peterthegreat said:


> liptovsky mikulas


ten druhy stadion je brezno  nie mikulas 

this is a liptosvsky mikulas rink 
















more photos : ice rink Liptovsky mikulas


----------



## roki

thanks gays


----------



## kapibara

roki said:


> thanks gays


GUYS ! I'm sure they are not gay.:lol:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ a co ty vies?! mozno sa uz poznaju :kiss:


----------



## JimmySK

*V Michalovciach začali búrať štadión*

http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok73472.htm


----------



## roki

kapibara said:


> GUYS ! I'm sure they are not gay.:lol:


sorry for the wrong word, 

is this correct

"thanks people"


----------



## Cubo99

Ayran said:


> Hot news pictures Spiš arena


velmi pekny stadionik, aka je prosim kapacita??


----------



## Joey_T

^^ 
Kapacita: 6500 miest z toho:
3800 miest na sedenie
2700 miest na státie

Predpokladám ale, že po rekonštrukcii celková kapacita klesne na úkor miest na sedenie.


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> ^^
> Kapacita: 6500 miest z toho:
> 3800 miest na sedenie
> 2700 miest na státie
> 
> Predpokladám ale, že po rekonštrukcii celková kapacita klesne na úkor miest na sedenie.


nie kapacita ostava nezmenena


----------



## Cubo99

Ayran said:


>


aka bude planovana kapacita po rekonstrukcii??


----------



## Ayran

Cubo99 said:


> aka bude planovana kapacita po rekonstrukcii??


neviem ale zistim.... tu su nove foto z moldavy
trening spartaka trnava 








prvy krat pod svetlom


----------



## mirolesko

Nemá náhodou niekto nové fotky z výstavby východnej tribúny v Žiline???


----------



## hacker1986

Cubo99 said:


> aka bude planovana kapacita po rekonstrukcii??


Po rekonštrukcii by mala byť kapacita štadióna 1 920 divákov, ktoré budú mať miesta len na sedenie. Pre VIP hostí a novinárov sú čalúnené sedačky.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Edit

to Ayran: zabudol som


----------



## Ayran

Majnolajno44 said:


> Zo zimáku ostala len kostra


toto ma vlastne vlakno v ms


----------



## yuriy

*MSK stadion update (04.06.09)*


























zdroj: Roman07


----------



## wuane

^^nemala sa povodna betonova konstrukcia vychodnej tribuny uplne zburat?


----------



## yuriy

^^ mala, ale vyslo im, ze lacnejsie bude, ked sa spodok "zrekonstruuje" ako by sa mal stavat nanovo...tak sa zvolilo lacnejsie riesenie, penazi nieto nazvys, zvaz nedava ani korunu, ten radsej nepochopitelne vrazi milion € na pasienky, ktore sa aj tak casom budu burat... :nuts:


----------



## mirolesko

yuriy diki za update..aa to chcu stihnut do zaciatku sezóny???


----------



## wuane

A je aspon teda zrealizovana ta varianta,ze v pripade potreby sa bude dat dostavat to druhe poschodie?


----------



## claxxon

wuane said:


> ^^Uzasna drevena konstrukcia. Zrejme je to lacnejsie. :applause:
> Vidiet ze sa niekto snazil,a odmenou je krasny stadion pre Brezno.Neviem kto ma na tom zasluhu,ale vyzera to fakt super.


myslim, ze su len tri stadiony tejto konstrukcie. jeden z nich bol pouzity na OH v Turine a hral sa na nom turnaj v curlingu. dalsi je myslim v Norsku, treti sa stavia uz par rokov Brezne. ta konstrukcia je fakt super, no ta plechova strecha sa tam vobec nehodi. dufam ze to coskoro dokonci


----------



## Cubo99

mate niekdo fotky stadionu v Moravanoch nad Vahom, kde hrala 21tka proti Svedom??


----------



## marish

*NTC bratislava*









jedna z dlhej chvile a mozte pokracovat v SFZ diskusii.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Tak to je no coment.Ale preco sa vybijat na repre?Sakra,ved ti chalani nemaju s ligou takmer nic spolocne az na par vynimiek.Preco neurobia bojkot ligovy?Co to ma s repre?Tam by im vadilo keby bolo na Spartaku 150 divakov co?A pritom ani vedenia klubov nie su ciste.Repre vedie super trener,hraju tam chalani co doma ani poriadne nehrali a su v podstate mimo celej futbalovej spiny na Slovensku,a tych trestame.hno:Garantujem ,ze ak by na kazdy ligovy zapas chodilo 100ludi,malo by to lepsi ucinok,ako ked pride na san marino 6000 ludi napriek bojkotu.


presne viem co chces povedat, ale toto nieje bojkot hracov, ale bojkot 20 € listkov na futbaloveho trpaslika .. vypytam si od teba 20 € v divadle a poviem ti ze budes cely cas stat .. no nevyseries sa mi na to? .. ked tam nepride nikto, zisk SFZ bude minus 300 000 korun , ktore stoji usporiadanie tohto zapasu .. ale ludia to nechapu .. a co sa tyka Weissa, chlap ktory tam neustale tlaci kozaka, vitteka, dneska dokonca borbely, castokrat aj obzera .. ten podla mna nieje dobry trener .. to ze sme prvi nieje nejaka velka zalsuha Weissa, skor je to dosledok toho , ze nam dorastli hraci ako Skrtel, Hamsik, Sestak,Jendrisek a teraz aj Stoh a mlady Weiss ..


----------



## wuane

^^ved ja som sa im vykaslal dokonca na 10E listky.Ved my sme chceli s chalanmi ist.Sunshine,my sme na jednej lodi,ty si ale clen fanclubu narozdiel odomna,preto ja sa na to pozeram trochu inak.

Weiss ma super motivacne vlastnosti.To je velmi dolezite.Ved repre trener nie je o tom aby ucil futbalistov hrat,ale aby to proste niekto zastresil,autorita,psychologia zohrava dolezitu ulohu.Inac Kozak hra v poslednej dobe fajn,nemozem mu vela vycitat.Tusim sa prestupom do Slovanu zlepsil.
A Vittek,myslim keby bol Holosko fit,tak dnes od zaciatku nejde.Borbely bolo prekvapenie aj pre mna ze nastupil.Mozno chcel setrit inych alebo co ,aj ked dalsi zapas je daleko,takze fakt netusim.


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ no hej, ale Kozák si proti Čechom v septembri asi ani nepípne (resp. vôbec nenastúpi)... nemôžem si pomôcť, ale taký typ futbalistu bol "in" niekedy v osemdesiatych rokoch a nie dnes.... No ale v našej lige je to samozrejme jeden z najkvalitnejších borcov :bowtie:


----------



## mirolesko

*Rekonstrukcia stadiona v Senici-4.6.2009*

Takze stadion by mal mat kapacitu 4000 miest na sedenie...maju byt zrekonstruovane vsetky kryte tribuny,nove ozvucenie,priestory pre novinarov,VIP miesta..taktiez maju byt zrekonstruovane WC a parkovacie miesta..















viac: http://www.fksenica.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=236&Itemid=1


----------



## JurciZA

SunshineBB said:


> presne viem co chces povedat, ale toto nieje bojkot hracov, ale bojkot 20 € listkov na futbaloveho trpaslika .. vypytam si od teba 20 € v divadle a poviem ti ze budes cely cas stat .. no nevyseries sa mi na to? .. ked tam nepride nikto, zisk SFZ bude minus 300 000 korun , ktore stoji usporiadanie tohto zapasu .. ale ludia to nechapu .. a co sa tyka Weissa, chlap ktory tam neustale tlaci kozaka, vitteka, dneska dokonca borbely, castokrat aj obzera .. ten podla mna nieje dobry trener .. to ze sme prvi nieje nejaka velka zalsuha Weissa, skor je to dosledok toho , ze nam dorastli hraci ako Skrtel, Hamsik, Sestak,Jendrisek a teraz aj Stoh a mlady Weiss ..


s tvojim nazorom nesuhlasim ale nejdem to teraz rozoberat...len jednu poznamocku si neodpustim...bud si isty ze Weiss ma zasluhy na tom ze mame mladeho weissa


----------



## mirolesko

*Prestavba štadióna v Michalovciach-5.6.2009*

Fotky sa nedaju stiahnut tak len link: http://www.mfkzemplin.infomi.sk/index.php?action=sprava&clanok=60


----------



## Cubo99

nejake foto z ''rekonstrukcie'' pasienok??


----------



## mirolesko

Cubo99 said:


> nejake foto z ''rekonstrukcie'' pasienok??


tiez som to xcel napisat len si to urobil skor:cheers:...hladam hladam nikde nic hno:hno:


----------



## Ayran

mirolesko said:


> *Fotky sa nedaju stiahnut*


si si isty ? :lol:


----------



## mirolesko

^^aha no mne too neslo...ja som iba zacitocnik:cheer:


----------



## Jaakub

Cubo99 said:


> nejake foto z ''rekonstrukcie'' pasienok??


Včera som ta bol, ale žiadna rekonštrukcia neprebieha. Navyše nikde o tom nie je, takže pochybujem, že by niečo bolo. Dokonca ani sedačky nemontovali.


----------



## Daren

par fotiek z breznanskeho stadiona.... 
viac na http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/spravodaj-o-dostavbe-zimneho


----------



## vano

velmi pekne a utulne to vyzera..


----------



## Cubo99

Jaakub said:


> Včera som ta bol, ale žiadna rekonštrukcia neprebieha. Navyše nikde o tom nie je, takže pochybujem, že by niečo bolo. Dokonca ani sedačky nemontovali.


zaujimave, lebo nedavno som tu videl prispevok ze: rekonstrukcia pasienok je v plnom prude


----------



## mirolesko

Cubo99; said:


> zaujimave, lebo nedavno som tu videl prispevok ze: rekonstrukcia pasienok je v plnom prude


ak narazas na moj prispevok tak ja niesom bratislavcan a nevidel som v zivote nazivo pasienky a tuto informaciu mam z fora MSK Zilina...


----------



## wuane

Pasienky by bolo podla mna do koncertu depeche mode nemozne zrekonstruovat.Podla mna zacnu potom.Cudoval som sa po tej informacii ze uz zacali.

A ten Brezniansky stadion,to je fakt nadhera,aj tie cervene sedacky vyzeraju skvele.Jedina skoda ze nie je ten oval okolo celeho stadiona.Inac fakt nadherny stadion,neviete jeho planovanu kapacitu niekto?


----------



## Daren

wuane said:


> A ten Brezniansky stadion,to je fakt nadhera,aj tie cervene sedacky vyzeraju skvele.Jedina skoda ze nie je ten oval okolo celeho stadiona.Inac fakt nadherny stadion,neviete jeho planovanu kapacitu niekto?


snazil som sa to uz zistit ale nikde nic...ale tak podla poctu sedacie v tej casti si myslim ze by to mohlo byt okolo 3-4 tisic


----------



## mirolesko

*Štadión Ladislava Horského v Brezne-12.Jún 2009*































viac: http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/spravodaj-o-dostavbe-zimneho


----------



## Ayran

pozemky pre dostavbu a rekonstrukciu stadiona su uz pod spravou tatranu


----------



## mirolesko

*Štadión MŠK Žilina-13.5.2009*


----------



## wuane

^^prosim ta neslo by to zmensit?


----------



## wuane

^^velmi pekne a velmi fandim tejto prestavbe.

edit:a ja dodavam,ze som myslel na tu prestavbu Presovskeho stadiona,co tu postol Ayran o stranu dozadu
ale samozrejme,moze to platit aj k tejto Zilinskej prestavbe.Ale mam pocit,ze megalomania investorov uz vychladla,o com svedci aj to nadlepenie vychodnej tribuny.Ktovie ci vobec postavia dookola ten obchodny dom,co sa mi velmi pacilo mat stadion uprostred niecoho takeho,ale myslim si ze to OC sa tak skoro nepostavi.


----------



## p182

troska mensie fotky praktickejsie sa to prezera. inac krasna prestavba :O)


----------



## mirolesko

lepsie???


----------



## wuane

^^o 400%,dik.


----------



## mirolesko

*Prestavba štadióna v Prešove-11.6.2009*


----------



## wuane

^^ale toto hadam nie je ta planovana prestavba :nuts: ???


----------



## Joey_T

Prestavba? Obrubník a tri schody?


----------



## mirolesko

Nie to je len nutnost od SFZ na corgon ligu...po sezone sa to zbura takze to je investicia do vzduchu...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

*ta zilina je hrozna je to ovela horsie ako bol plan, vedaj artmedia mala krajsie tribuny, tie v ziline su ako keby za 5korun kde je ta hlavna tibuna? co bola na makete?*


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Tá tribúna mala mať pôvodne kapacitu okolo desaťtisíc divákov. Bohužiaľ sa od plánov na jej výstavbu upustilo, takže sa bude iba opravovať pôvodná. Mala by ale byť zachovaná možnosť jej neskoršieho dobudovania a dostavby ďalšieho poschodia. Veľmi som sa tešil na štadión podľa pôvodného plánu, bohužiaľ to ale bude iba lacnejšia verzia. Stále je to však náš najlepší futbalový štadión, nad úroveň ktorého sa dostanú iba novostavba v Košiciach a Národný futbalový štadión v Bratislave (ak sa raz tento nekonečný príbeh skončí).

Ešte som zvedavý na to, ako sa vyriešia tie rohy, dúfam, že tribúny sa navzájom prepoja. Znamenalo by to nie len pomerne lacné a nenáročné navýšenie kapacity, ale vyzeralo by to ďaleko lepšie a štadión by tvoril kompaktný celok.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Tej Ziliny je mi fakt luto mohol to byt nadherny stadion teraz sa mi to vobec nepaci aj ked je pravda ze momentalne je to najlepsi stadion u nas ale je to take za 5korun velka skoda fakt velka skoda 

Urcite Obchodne centra nemaju byt sucastou stadionov je to najvacsia blbost je to na ukor futbalu. Tie nove stadiony su len zamienkou pre vystavbu obchodneho centra, urobi sa projekt noveho stadiona s obchdonym centrom a na projekte nikdy nie je detail stadionu a potom sa na stadione vela setri a vsetky financie idú do obchodneho centra je to hrozne ale je to tak priklad moze byt Zilina ten stadion je uplne slaby pozeral som si projekty v Polsku je tam vela projektov niektore sa uz stavaju a vobec nesuvisia s Eurom ktore u nich bude pritom Polsko je viac ekonomicky slabsie ale ma skvele projekty, proste ini ludia iny mrav. V Polsku ziadne obchodne centrum na stadione asi nikdy nebude takyto biznis oni zo sportu robit nebudu. Je skoda ze na Slovensku je to len sama korupcia a klamstva a hlavne biznis je mi z toho zle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe8aZz7_Gb4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8m9HGvlFjg
dost lacny a pekny projekt stadionu Legie
http://stadionlegii.pl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10029
aktualny stav


----------



## wuane

^^Toto je naozaj velmi pekne.Je pravda ze Zilina teraz posobi dost zlepene.Ale verim ze ak sa dostavia aj sucasna mensia verzia,ak porobia rohy,osadia obrazovku,tak aj Zilinsky moze byt velmi pekny.Nebude to skvost,ale hlavne nech je funkcny a nech splna kriteria potrebne.Ci bude dookola OC mi je uplne jedno,pacilo sa mi to tak zapustene do tej hmoty,ale pre mna je podstatny stadion.


----------



## SunshineBB

Stadion v ZA bude z pohladu "moderneho futbalu" t.j. megabezpecna klietka velmi pekny, a bude hlavne splnat ucel, na Slovensku by sme nemali pozerat na krasu ale skor na splnenie licencnych podmienok .. je na skodu mozno akurat to, ze taky stadion stoji v ZA, kde chodi na boj o celo tabulky 5 a pol divaka .. ale fajne, len tak dalej, je sympaticky .. len neviem kto by ho naplnil v pripade tej prvej aleternativy ked mala tribuna dve poschodia .. pretoze jeden zapas za rok s nejakou Slaviou je malo


----------



## Ayran

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe8aZz7_Gb4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8m9HGvlFjg
> dost lacny a pekny projekt stadionu Legie
> http://stadionlegii.pl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10029


ked tak clovek pozera na stadiony v okoli a ich plany na vystavbu si fakt musi pripadat ako v riti sveta....:bash: :nuts: pokial unas ty darmozraci ako su laurinec a siroky neodijdu bude to vzdy takto .... sa divim ze tento "stat" ich v tomto este podporuje tych darmozracov dufam ze sa postavi aspon NFS a ten kosicky ... nech mame aspon nieco


----------



## brezo

No hovoriť, že chodí 5 a pol diváka je urážlivé. Momentálne neviem aká bola priemerná návštevnosť, ale dva roky dozadu, možno sa mýlim, bola priemerná návšteva viac ako 5000 ľudí na zápas a kapacita bola 6300 miest, jednu sezónu bola priemerná cca 4500 divákov. Štadión bol viackrát naplnený na 90% a nebolo to len v zápasoch v pohároch UEFA. A boli zápasy, keď ľudia odchádzali od štadióna pred zápasom, lebo sa nedostali k lístkom. Problémom s návštevou prispelo aj to, že ľudia sú pohodlní a najradšej chodia na západnú tribúnu, ak by mali ísť na sever, alebo juh, tak radšej nejdú, to hovorím zo skúsenosti. A potom tu bolí aj viaceré skreslené návštevy, zo začiatku kvôli turniketom, predtým kvôli tomu, že turnikety neboli , to je na dlhšie.

No a chcem len povedať, že v iných mestách na Slovensku sú aj výrazne horšie návštevy a návštevnosť štadiónov je problém všade na Slovensku.


----------



## SunshineBB

brezo said:


> No hovoriť, že chodí 5 a pol diváka je urážlivé. Momentálne neviem aká bola priemerná návštevnosť, ale dva roky dozadu, možno sa mýlim, bola priemerná návšteva viac ako 5000 ľudí na zápas a kapacita bola 6300 miest, jednu sezónu bola priemerná cca 4500 divákov. Štadión bol viackrát naplnený na 90% a nebolo to len v zápasoch v pohároch UEFA. A boli zápasy, keď ľudia odchádzali od štadióna pred zápasom, lebo sa nedostali k lístkom. Problémom s návštevou prispelo aj to, že ľudia sú pohodlní a najradšej chodia na západnú tribúnu, ak by mali ísť na sever, alebo juh, tak radšej nejdú, to hovorím zo skúsenosti. A potom tu bolí aj viaceré skreslené návštevy, zo začiatku kvôli turniketom, predtým kvôli tomu, že turnikety neboli , to je na dlhšie.
> 
> No a chcem len povedať, že v iných mestách na Slovensku sú aj výrazne horšie návštevy a návštevnosť štadiónov je problém všade na Slovensku.


nechcel som nikoho urazit, len som tym chcel povedat ze na 4 nasobneho majstra hrajuceho o titul su 2 - 3 tisicove navstevy malo .. tot vsjo .. nic v zlom  .. aj tak je to OT, v tom som ja asi majster :lol:


----------



## marish

ked uz sme tu minule spominali brezniansku drevenu strechu stadiona, tak nieco aj k banskobystrickej:
http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/123880_banskobystricky-zimny-stadion-sa-mohol-zrutit


----------



## SunshineBB

marish said:


> ked uz sme tu minule spominali brezniansku drevenu strechu stadiona, tak nieco aj k banskobystrickej:
> http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/123880_banskobystricky-zimny-stadion-sa-mohol-zrutit


^^

http://www.bystricoviny.sk/uncategorized/prehnite-piliere-mohli-sposobit-katastrofu


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> ty še tu nehádaj a ic spavic fotky zes vašeho zimaku


ja nemam rad hokej :lol: co sa robi s nasim zimakom? :lol:


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ja nemam rad hokej :lol: co sa robi s nasim zimakom? :lol:


zebyho rekonstruovali ? 
























NA TOMTO STAL CELY CAS ZIMAK !!!! (bez tych kovovych podper)







hno:hno:hno:hno:

Tak takúto vetu nikto z vedenia mesta ani hokejového klubu HC05 Banská Bystrica nečakal. Pri búracích prácach, ktoré začali na zimnom štadióne odkryli stavbári aj nosníky strešnej konštrukcie. Pätky, ktoré držali strechu, boli úplne odhnité.

„Na niektorých miestach boli také diery, že sa dala do tej pätky vložiť celá ruka,” tvrdí Ivan Šabo, riaditeľ Správy športových a telovýchovných zariadení mesta Banská Bystrica. Stavbári preto museli prácu prerušiť a najskôr zabezpečiť konštrukciu. „Neviem čo by sa stalo, keby sa rekonštrukcia štadióna nezačala,” dodáva Šabo. Hrozilo totiž zrútenie celej nosnej konštrukcie.


Štadión je majetkom mesta Banská Bystrica. Je druhým najstarším na Slovensku. Mesto chce do prvej etapy rekonštrukcie vložiť takmer 1 330 tis. eur.

„Časť prostriedkov na rekonštrukciu pôjde s prebytkov. Ak všetko dobre pôjde a poslanci to schvália tak na budúci týždeň by sme mali mať prostriedky na rekonštrukciu južnej strany,” povedal primátor Banskej Bystrice Ivan Saktor.

Rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna by mala pokračovať aj v budúcich rokoch. Celkovo chce mesto investovať viac ako 3 milióny Eur.


----------



## Cubo99

yuriy said:


> trosku starsieho data(zaciatok juna)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> zdroj: R07, http://www.facebook.com/mskzilina


uz sa tesim ked UEFA zrusi licenciu Tehelnému Polu , snad sa potom bude viac zapasov hravat v Ziline. Aj ked som z BA, velmi rad tam vzdy dobehnem. Najkrajsi stadion na slovensku!!!:applause:


----------



## Ayran

potrebujem lepsie fotky pre tento thread  kto ma nech upne sem alebo nech to upne na nejaky server a posle PM ku thx (hlavne nech je to fotka z vnutra a z vonku a aby bolo co naviac vidiet tribuny  )
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38939118#post38939118


----------



## Daren

SunshineBB said:


> o com preboha hovoris???? vsak pred rekonstrukciou, este ked bol bez jedinej zmeny, uplne povodny s oblukmi na statie , tak v prvej majstrovskej sezone tam chodilo 12 - 13 tisic ludi ...
> 
> edit: tusim na Inter tolko prislo


tak mozno to nebolo 3 tisic ale pochybujem aj dost o tom ze 12-13 tisic...to bolo asi velmi davno...ale ja som myslel tak rok okolo 2000-2002 tak mozno ta kapacita bola okolo 5-6 tisic neviem no asi som sa sekol...hno:


----------



## SunshineBB

Daren said:


> tak mozno to nebolo 3 tisic ale pochybujem aj dost o tom ze 12-13 tisic...to bolo asi velmi davno...ale ja som myslel tak rok okolo 2000-2002 tak mozno ta kapacita bola okolo 5-6 tisic neviem no asi som sa sekol...hno:


dam ti ruku do ohna, za tie cisla ktore som napisal, kedze mam este v zivej pamati mexicke vlny na zaplnenom stadione (a bolo to okolo roku 2002)  ... vzdy to bolo cca 12 000 uz od federalov ...


----------



## yuriy

^^ po prvej majstrovskej sezone (2001/2002) bolo kvoli predkolu ligy majstrov vybudovane umele osvetlenie, zrusene obluky za branami a nahradene malymi tribunkami /2x1024 divakov/ cize klesla kapacita z 12000 na 6311 divakov.
dalsia zmena nastala v lete 2006, ked bolo vybudovane vyhrievanie travnika a na jar 2007 sa zacala rekonstrukcia, ktora trva az do dnes...


----------



## Lacko

Prestavba michalovskej sportovej haly je v plnom prude, viac fotiek na stranke Iuventy:










A prestavba michalovskeho futbal. stadionu tiez napreduje, viac fotiek na stranke MFK Zemplinu.
PS. Naprv sa zburali ovali za brankami a stara tribuna, teraz sa robi travnik a nakoniec sa urobia nove tribuny.


----------



## vano

:cheers::cheers2::cheers1:


----------



## mirolesko

*Štadión Tatrana Prešov-3.7.2009*










calkom še to pohlo ľem ňechapem že jak ich na montovali na tote trubky ->


----------



## wuane

^^tak ten Presov ma dost mrzi.Tato "rekonstrukcia" je znakom,ze novy stadion zostane najblizsie obdobie len na papieroch.Velka skoda.hno:


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^tak ten Presov ma dost mrzi.Tato "rekonstrukcia" je znakom,ze novy stadion zostane najblizsie obdobie len na papieroch.Velka skoda.hno:


no ale ved to je len na tuto sezonu


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> no ale ved to je len na tuto sezonu


Hej,aj Artmedia uz mala byt rozobrata,aj Slovan uz mal hrat na novom.


----------



## SunshineBB

a tie sedacky v presove niesu z artmedie? nieco take sa riesilo ak si dobre pamatam


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> a tie sedacky v presove niesu z artmedie? nieco take sa riesilo ak si dobre pamatam


ne , z artmedie maju dovies jednu celu tribunu


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> ne , z artmedie maju dovies jednu celu tribunu


Je to cele cudne.Tribuna si veselo stoji nevyuzivana v Petrzalke,na stadione kde sa nehrava.Miesto toho si Presov nakupil sedacky na 100 rocny stadion.hno:Fakt bordel.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Je to cele cudne.Tribuna si veselo stoji nevyuzivana v Petrzalke,na stadione kde sa nehrava.Miesto toho si Presov nakupil sedacky na 100 rocny stadion.hno:Fakt bordel.


ale sak co nechapes ze musia .... ved vysiel ten zakon kde musis mat väcsiu cast stadiona na sedenie .... a postavit nove tribuny by uz nestihli , tak to spravili takto .... sedacky si nechaju na nove tribuny ...mali by zacat stavat na buducu sezonu


----------



## mirolesko

Tak aby ste v tom mali všetci jasno tak z Petržalského štadióna k nám nepríde nič. Tieto sedačky sú len na 1 sezonu, lebo na dalsiu uz budeme stavať nový štadión. Peniaze sú aj boli len Hagyari nechcel odklepnuť predaj pozemkov pri štadióne(už ich odklepol). Otázkou zostáva kde bude hrať Tatran budúcu a asi aj tú dalšiu sezónu.


----------



## yuriy

*4.7.2009*









kapacita vychodnej ma byt 3250miest, takze Stadion pod Dubnom bude mat celkovu kapacitu 11031miest /3345(ZT)+3250(VT)+2288(ST)+2148(JT)/


----------



## p182

yuriy said:


> kapacita vychodnej ma byt 3250miest, takze Stadion pod Dubnom bude mat celkovu kapacitu 11031miest /3345(ZT)+3250(VT)+2288(ST)+2148(JT)/


nooo cakal som viac


----------



## yuriy

eMareq said:


> Laurinec nemá o Žilinu záujem. Kamarátov na spoločný biznis má v BA a potom je to jeho srdcovka. Konečne mu bude dopriate.


my v Ziline nemame zaujem o repre, ale vadi nam ked banda zmrdov dehonestuje pracu nasho klubu, ktory si bez prispevkov postavil stadion splnajuci vsetky normy a kriteria UEFA, FIFA.... a oni sa tvaria ze neexistuje :bash: inak kolko ma stat ten vas stadion v KE? bo 70mio za 20tisicovy stadion sa mi zda znacne prestrelene... :nuts:


----------



## Joey_T

yuriy said:


> inak kolko ma stat ten vas stadion v KE? bo 70mio za 20tisicovy stadion sa mi zda znacne prestrelene... :nuts:


Hovorilo sa o miliarde Sk, pri kapacite prevyšujúcej 20 000 divákov. Čiže menej ako polovica toho, čo plánujú rozkradnúť Fico, Široký & co. Gratulujem tomuto národu za to, čo si zvolil. :applause: kay:


----------



## wuane

yuriy said:


> my v Ziline nemame zaujem o repre, ale vadi nam ked banda zmrdov dehonestuje pracu nasho klubu, ktory si bez prispevkov postavil stadion splnajuci vsetky normy a kriteria UEFA, FIFA.... a oni sa tvaria ze neexistuje :bash: inak kolko ma stat ten vas stadion v KE? bo 70mio za 20tisicovy stadion sa mi zda znacne prestrelene... :nuts:


pockat,ale ked nemate v Ziline zaujem o repre tak je vsetko vyriesene.
Predsa chcu postavit stadion na ktorom bude moct hravat reprezentacia kvalifikacne zapasy,a v pripade potreby kluby Ligu majstrov alebo Europsku ligu.

Nezastavam si tie prasce ale potom neviem o com tu debatujeme.Ja ako spadovy Bratislavcan mam o repre v Bratislave zaujem,ale najlepsie riesenie by som videl v pomoci pri dostavbe momentalne najlepsieho stadiona,a ten je v Ziline.Bolo by to najrychlejsie a najlepsie riesenie.Ide o to,ze ak sa Zilinsky stadion upravi na vyhovujuce podmienky,uz sa nebude dat vyhovarat na minajuce sa vynimky od UEFA a teda nebude treba rychlo(bez sutaze) postavit Bratislavsky stadion.


----------



## eMareq

yuriy said:


> my v Ziline nemame zaujem o repre, ale vadi nam ked banda zmrdov dehonestuje pracu nasho klubu, ktory si bez prispevkov postavil stadion splnajuci vsetky normy a kriteria UEFA, FIFA.... a oni sa tvaria ze neexistuje :bash:


So záujmami Laurinca nenarobíš žiaľ nič.



yuriy said:


> inak kolko ma stat ten vas stadion v KE? bo 70mio za 20tisicovy stadion sa mi zda znacne prestrelene... :nuts:


Sa písalo o sume 28 mil. €, lenže v tej sume nieje zahrnutý parkovací dom (resp. seriózne riešenie parkovania), ktorý pri takejto stavbe musí bezpodmienečne byť.


----------



## Ayran

Národný futbalový štadión by mal byť hotový 1. mája 2012

Vláda by financovanie mala podporiť dotáciami pre Hlavné mesto SR vo výškach 27,648 mil. eur v roku 2010, 27,648 mil. v roku 2011 a 13,824 mil. v roku 2012. Podobne financovala vláda zo štátnych prostriedkov aj projekt rekonštrukcie Zimného
štadióna Ondreja Nepelu. 

Nový štadión by mala pravidelne využívať slovenská reprezentácia a bratislavské ligové kluby. Moderný futbalový stánok by mal stáť na mieste súčasného Tehelného poľa. Slovenský futbalový zväz zvažoval aj alternatívy postavenia štadióna na Pasienkoch, na predmestí Bratislavy *alebo v inom slovenskom meste* HA HA HA ako vtip to beriem . Nový štadión by mal mať podľa kritérií Európskej futbalovej únie *(UEFA) štyri hviezdičky, čo znamená minimálnu kapacitu
20-tisíc krytých miest na sedenie*?????? ( to mozu dat peniaze rovno do kosickeho :bash:hno, vyhrievaný trávnik, moderné a veľké šatne, priestory na základnú lekársku starostlivosť, reštaurácie, bufety a stravovacie zariadenia
pre divákov a tiež dostatočný počet toaletných zariadení.

tak ako to chu spravit je to UPLNE ZBYTOCNY STADION !!!!!


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> ( to mozu dat peniaze rovno do kosickeho :bash:hno


ja by som snad len doplnil, ked uz vsetci hovorite o kosickom stadione a zivo sa o nom debatuje, ze este sa ani nezacal stavat, odkial mate tolko optimizmu ze v dohladnej dobe zacne? ked sa hovori o schopnych SK stadionoch, kazdy rozprava uz pravidelne o presovskom ci kosickom, pritom z nic nestoji ani tehla ..


----------



## wuane

^^presne to som si vsimol aj ja.Rozpravame tu o stadionoch ako by ich stalo uz 10.A pritom skutocne stadiony si dovolim tvrdit ze su momentalne len Zilina a povedzme Trnava.Ostatne su daleko za nimi.A ze sa niekde nieco planuje je sice pekne,ale vobec by som nehovoril ako o hotovej veci.Bratislava,Kosice ci Presov su podla mna ohladom novych stadionov na tom rovnako,momentalne ma Bratislava navrch,lebo sa zvazuje statna pomoc,ale ani to nic nemusi este znamenat.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Bratislava,Kosice ci Presov su podla mna ohladom novych stadionov na tom rovnako,momentalne ma Bratislava navrch,lebo sa zvazuje statna pomoc,ale ani to nic nemusi este znamenat.


ja som v tomto este vacsi pesimista, dovolim si tvrdit ze Presov a Kosice su na tom rovnako ako ktorekolvek ine muzstvo .. aj bystricke Stiavnicky mali uz kopu planov, videl som 4 podoby noveho ci zrekonstruovaneho stadiona, rozprava sa o tom uz od 2003, a nic sa nedeje .. preco by som si mal mysliet, ze v KE a PO sa v dohhladnej dobe zacne stavat, ked sa este nezacalo ani na preferovanom, favorizovanom NFS v Bratislave? to si mozeme nasadit ruzove okuliare a rozmyslat kde bude hrat repre v r. 2012 .. v ZA, BA, na novom Spartaku(ved ide sa stavat nie?) , na super stadionoch v Presove a Kosiciach (preco nie , ved su plany, sluby), alebo v RK( ved sa chystali spravit tretiu tribunu pred Tescom ), alebo v BB(ved maju styri rozne projekty, snad sa cosi postavi) .. a ja si myslim, ze ak budeme mat v r. 2012 co i len jediny novy, alebo aspon kvalitne zrekonstuovany stadion, bude to uspech, aby sa nasa repre nemusela hanbit na domacich zapasoch vo Viedni ...


----------



## smoger

SunshineBB said:


> to si mozeme nasadit ruzove okuliare a rozmyslat kde bude hrat repre v r. 2012 .. v ZA, BA, na novom Spartaku(ved ide sa stavat nie?)


v Trnave schvalili zmenu uzemneho planu a caka sa na slova investora takze zalezi uz len na jeho slovach


----------



## SunshineBB

smoger said:


> v Trnave schvalili zmenu uzemneho planu a caka sa na slova investora takze zalezi uz len na jeho slovach


ale to predsa nic neznamena .. pozri si polku threadov na tomto fore, kolko stavieb malo stavebne povolenie, kolko stavieb sa odobrilo zmenou uzemneho planu, kolko stavieb malo velkoryseho investora, a ostala po nich iba jama, alebo este horsie, opusteny skelet .. presne o tomto hovorim .. ved sa este nic nedeje a uz o tom rozpravame akoby to bolo hotove


----------



## claxxon

SunshineBB said:


> ja som v tomto este vacsi pesimista, dovolim si tvrdit ze Presov a Kosice su na tom rovnako ako ktorekolvek ine muzstvo .. aj bystricke Stiavnicky mali uz kopu planov, videl som 4 podoby noveho ci zrekonstruovaneho stadiona, rozprava sa o tom uz od 2003, a nic sa nedeje .. preco by som si mal mysliet, ze v KE a PO sa v dohhladnej dobe zacne stavat, ked sa este nezacalo ani na preferovanom, favorizovanom NFS v Bratislave? to si mozeme nasadit ruzove okuliare a rozmyslat kde bude hrat repre v r. 2012 .. v ZA, BA, na novom Spartaku(ved ide sa stavat nie?) , na super stadionoch v Presove a Kosiciach (preco nie , ved su plany, sluby), alebo v RK( ved sa chystali spravit tretiu tribunu pred Tescom ), alebo v BB(ved maju styri rozne projekty, snad sa cosi postavi) .. a ja si myslim, ze ak budeme mat v r. 2012 co i len jediny novy, alebo aspon kvalitne zrekonstuovany stadion, bude to uspech, aby sa nasa repre nemusela hanbit na domacich zapasoch vo Viedni ...


myslim ze v bb sa v blizkej ci vzdialenejsej buducnosti postavi alebo zrekonstruuje stadion. vstupom sotaka do klubu a spojenim sa s kovacikom nadobuda tento klub iny rozmer. nebudu uz chciet o stred tabulky to mi ver. a ak mesto ziska stiavnicky od armady moze sa nieco pohnut..


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ja by som snad len doplnil, ked uz vsetci hovorite o kosickom stadione a zivo sa o nom debatuje, ze este sa ani nezacal stavat, odkial mate tolko optimizmu ze v dohladnej dobe zacne? ked sa hovori o schopnych SK stadionoch, kazdy rozprava uz pravidelne o presovskom ci kosickom, pritom z nic nestoji ani tehla ..


http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=5611

Na výstavbe nového štadióna sa naďalej pracuje, hoci zatiaľ stále ide o úradnícku prácu. Jej najnovším výsledkom je dokument: Zmeny a doplnky územného plánu hospodársko-sídelnej aglomerácie (ÚPN HSA) Košice - lokalita Všešportový areál. (http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=5611 - popri hlavnom oznámení sú aj tri prílohy s textovou, záväznou a grafickou časťou). Viac sme sa o prípravných prácach pozhovárali s prezidentom MFK Košice Blažejom Podolákom.

Ako prebiehajú práce na príprave stavby nového štadióna?
„Už je vyriešené územie, kde bude definitívne stáť štadión a ako bude situovaný. Doteraz sa na týchto veciach pracovalo. Od minulého piatku už visí oznámenie na webovej stránke mesta. Najbližších 30 dní je určených na pripomienkovanie, aby tento návrh bol predložený na augustové schválenie. V podstate o náš štadión už ani veľmi nešlo, skôr sa rokovalo o ďalšom území, kde stál štadión VŠA s tréningovými plochami. Tieto pozemky patria Pente. Ústav hlavného architekta mesta chcel už definitívne vyriešiť celé územie lokality VŠA.“



BA - 20-tisíc /69,12 milióna eur. 
KE - 19 300 / 28 miliónov eur.

ešte nieco ?



SunshineBB said:


> ja som v tomto este vacsi pesimista, dovolim si tvrdit ze Presov a Kosice su na tom rovnako ako ktorekolvek ine muzstvo


urcite nie , su tam uz realne projekty , ktore su vo finalnyh fazach tak ako aj presovsky aj kosicky stadion ....


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ neviem ci mi nieco uniklo, ale neviem o tom ze sa zacalo stavat .. a z tohto pohladu je velmi odvazne hovorit o novom stadione a porovnavat ho z ostatnymi ked je este len na papiery .. ja netvrdim ze ho nepostavite, ja len konstatujem, ze tu kym nieco nestoji skolaudovane, ako keby to nebolo .. vo vasom meste mate krasny priklad , iste vies o com hovorim, trvalo 10 rokov kym sa ten skelet dal do poriadku a aj tak este stale nieje dokonceny .. preco mas taku istotu ze tu pojde vsetko hladko, a preco hovorite o stadione ako keby stal ?


----------



## SunshineBB

claxxon said:


> myslim ze v bb sa v blizkej ci vzdialenejsej buducnosti postavi alebo zrekonstruuje stadion. vstupom sotaka do klubu a spojenim sa s kovacikom nadobuda tento klub iny rozmer. nebudu uz chciet o stred tabulky to mi ver. a ak mesto ziska stiavnicky od armady moze sa nieco pohnut..


moj nazor je ten, ze ak v tomto meste raz bude stat novy futbalovy stadion, urcite to nebude na mieste dnesnych stiavniciek, tak lukrativne miesto, na akom stoji cely areal v BB len tak lahko nenajdes .. a ja sa bojim, ze z nasich tradicnych Stiavniciek, ktore dychaju historiou (aspon pre mna, ved v okolo su tie iste stromy, tie iste budovy, tie iste pohlady ako pred 20,30,40 rokmi) sa stane bojove pole developerov, a ja naozaj nestojim o nejaky stadion v Salkovej, Badine a pod ... ja som za rekonstrukciu stiavniciek aj s ponechanim atletickeho ovalu .. asi prevapujuce


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ neviem ci mi nieco uniklo, ale neviem o tom ze sa zacalo stavat .. a z tohto pohladu je velmi odvazne hovorit o novom stadione a porovnavat ho z ostatnymi ked je este len na papiery .. ja netvrdim ze ho nepostavite, ja len konstatujem, ze tu kym nieco nestoji skolaudovane, ako keby to nebolo .. vo vasom meste mate krasny priklad , iste vies o com hovorim, trvalo 10 rokov kym sa ten skelet dal do poriadku a aj tak este stale nieje dokonceny .. preco mas taku istotu ze tu pojde vsetko hladko, a preco hovorite o stadione ako keby stal ?


ano a robil to stat :nuts: toto je sukromnik ten si postavy .... ved je to ryza na 50 rokov ...vid eden


----------



## johnnyy

taaaaak.. a kto pozeral markizu.. ma teraz o bratislavskom stadione jasno..


----------



## yuriy

Stadion pod Dubnom, 8.7.2009


----------



## johnnyy

yuriy dovolil som si spravit panoramu 


yuriy said:


>


btw: este tie rohy niekedy.. a bude to skoro dokonale :lol:


----------



## brezo

Do kelu, Johnnyy si ma predbehol s tou panorámou, akurát som ju spravil.


----------



## aquila

ten zilinsky stadio vyzera fakt dobre a zrejme to stalo zlomok ceny na novy narodak .. este doriesit tie rohy a myslim, ze super.. ked sa to zobere kolem a kolem, asi najlepsi stadion na SK


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> aj velka sa da zavesit :lol:


ale neuvidis potom cez nu, cize sedacky by boli v tom rohu naprd


----------



## johnnyy

yuriy said:


> rohy zrejme tak skoro nebudu, medzi vychodom a juhom sa buduje kaplnka :lol:


a nie je tam vstup? teda byval tam..
kaplnka? a to jaka kaplnka? to co za napad :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

johnnyy said:


> a nie je tam vstup? teda byval tam..
> kaplnka? a to jaka kaplnka? to co za napad :lol:


ked ta zabije straslivy holohlavy chuligan, tam ti daju posledne rozhresenie


----------



## johnnyy

SunshineBB said:


> ked ta zabije straslivy holohlavy chuligan, tam ti daju posledne rozhresenie


mozno bude po blizku aj nejaky farar... pre istotu..:lol:
radsej keby tam nejaku zdravotnu sluzbu spravili..


----------



## Lacko

*Michalovce:*

Na Chemkostav arene pribudol pekny zeriav a uz zacali zateplovat vychodnu stranu, viac foto tu.










Ma futbalovom stadione uz odskusali zavlazovanie, hlavna tribuna je pred dokoncenim rekonstrukcie a uz sa rysuju aj postranne tribiny, viac fotiek tu.


----------



## Ayran

v LM je uz kocka hotova este doladuju detaily


----------



## palsoft

^^ To vyzera ako videoprojekcia. Je to tak? Nevie niekto?


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> ^^ To vyzera ako videoprojekcia. Je to tak? Nevie niekto?


je tam pouzita nejaka nova videoprojekcia ... aj nejake specialne platno ale este to neni vyladene len to skusali


----------



## palsoft

Vcelku dobry napad, lacnejsi. I ked to zrejme nebude mat taku svietivost ako LED panely, ale ucel to asi plni


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> Vcelku dobry napad, lacnejsi. I ked to zrejme nebude mat taku svietivost ako LED panely, ale ucel to asi plni


vraj to bude svetlejsie lebo to platno alebo ten material , nejako zdvojansobuje jas a ma este nejake specialne vlastnosti...ale inac mne sa to tiez pozdava lebo ma to lepsie rozlisenie ako LED panel


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> vraj to bude svetlejsie lebo to platno alebo *ten material , nejako zdvojansobuje* jas a ma este nejake specialne vlastnosti...ale inac mne sa to tiez pozdava lebo ma to lepsie rozlisenie ako LED panel



No niesom si celkom isty, ci je nieco take fyzikalne mozne ... Multimedialne kocky su dnes maximalne trendy, ja ale myslim ze by sa na SK stadionoch malo najprv investovat inde (sedenie, zachody, bufety a celkove prostredie) ...


----------



## tuomas666

slovenske stadiony sa zdlhavo a po castiach rekonstruuju a vysledok pomaly ani neni vidiet. nemam rad taky mix stareho s novym. lepsie by bolo stavat nove. prachy by sa snad nasli ved tu nejde o stadion pre 20 tisic ludi


----------



## Kvietok

tuomas666 said:


> slovenske stadiony sa zdlhavo a po castiach rekonstruuju a vysledok pomaly ani neni vidiet. nemam rad taky mix stareho s novym. lepsie by bolo stavat nove. prachy by sa snad nasli ved tu nejde o stadion pre 20 tisic ludi


Na nove stadiony sa len tak nezmozu ani v ekonomicky silnejsej ceskej O2 lige (okrem slavie, liberca a karciho varov). Inak ani neviem kt. stadion na slovensku (okrem Popradskeho) mozno nazvat zrekonstruovanym. Upravy ako naposledy v SNV, kde vymenili sedacky a steny naplieskali na zltu su fakt slabota.


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> Na nove stadiony sa len tak nezmozu ani v ekonomicky silnejsej ceskej O2 lige (okrem slavie, liberca a karciho varov). Inak *ani neviem kt. stadion na slovensku* (okrem Popradskeho) *mozno nazvat zrekonstruovanym*. Upravy ako naposledy v SNV, kde vymenili sedacky a steny naplieskali na zltu su fakt slabota.


spisska,poprad,zilina,skalica,piestany... pridaju sa mozno ine uvidime


----------



## Daren

na nasom stadione sa maka...:cheers:


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> spisska,poprad,zilina,skalica,piestany... pridaju sa mozno ine uvidime


Brezno,momentalne aj Dzurilov v Ruzinove...


----------



## smoger

v podstate aj v samsunq arene menili tie stare sedacky za tie nove modre


----------



## Ayran

smoger said:


> v podstate aj v samsunq arene menili tie stare sedacky za tie nove modre


sedacky menili aj vo zvolene ale vela tomu nepomohlo aby to vyzeralo ako kvalitny hokejovy stanok....


----------



## SunshineBB

*BB stadion*

http://www.bystricoviny.sk/uncategorized/foto-rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-rychlo-napreduje


----------



## R1S0

SunshineBB said:


> http://www.bystricoviny.sk/uncategorized/foto-rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-rychlo-napreduje


termin ukoncenia 12/2009?
som myslel,ze novu sezonu zacnete doma.kde bude bb hrat?
v brezne ci zvolene?

btw pozrel som foto,a este ze maju chlapi na stavbe kazdy prilbu.... :lol:


----------



## mirolesko

*Rekonštrukcia biatlonového areálu v Osrblí*

No ludia trochu sme na to zabudli.Vyzera to celkom dobre len nechampem niektorym budovam.A vraj tu ma byt tuto sezonu Svetovy pohar:banana:


----------



## mirolesko

a este som zabudol Chemkostav Arenu...fotene 21.8.2009






















aa nemala byt nahodou ta hala ZLTO-MODRA ???


----------



## Lacko

^^ Ano povodne mala vizerat takto, ale potom sa plany asi 2x menili a podla sucasnej makety ma byt juzna strana cervena a severna ma byt taka rebrovita na ktorej maju byt reklami, ale podla fotiek to vizera ze juzna aj severna budu cervene, takze ....

Inak napreduje aj futbalovy stadion, fotky su z prveho zapasu na novom stadione:


----------



## p182

pekny stadionik taky pravy futbalovy. este jednu tribuna na opacnej strane a je vymalovano. zaujimala by ma kapacita


----------



## wuane

^^Veru pekne,povedal by som ze nieco ako Senec,aj kapacitou,aj ked Senec ma na dlhej strane tiez tribunu malu,ale zas nema za jednou brankou.


----------



## mirolesko

kapacita bude 4200 divakov...myslim ze michalovciam to bude stacit


----------



## Lacko

Vizerat bude takto:










Kapacita bude 4200 miest na sedenie, polovica bude krytych a polovica nekrytych miest.
Neskor ak budu peniaze tak sa nekryte miesta zvysia zo 6 radoch na 12 - 14 radov ktore budu kryte a neskor sa uvazuje aj nad umelim osvietenim.
Jedine co my chyba a nechapem preco to neurobili je vyhrievanie travnika, neskor ak to budu chciet urobit budu musiet znovu cely travnik rozkopat hno:


----------



## p182

vyzera to naozaj velmi pekne


----------



## [email protected]

Lacko said:


> Vizerat bude takto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapacita bude 4200 miest na sedenie, polovica bude krytych a polovica nekrytych miest.
> Neskor ak budu peniaze tak sa nekryte miesta zvysia zo 6 radoch na 12 - 14 radov ktore budu kryte a neskor sa uvazuje aj nad umelim osvietenim.
> Jedine co my chyba a nechapem preco to neurobili je vyhrievanie travnika, neskor ak to budu chciet urobit budu musiet znovu cely travnik rozkopat hno:


myslim, ze tam natahali popri vselijakych drenaznych rurach aj nejake kable na el. vyhrievanie. oprav ma, ked sa mylim. takze mozno nebudu musiet rozkopavat travnik


----------



## Lacko

^^ Aha o tom nic neviem, ked som sa na stranke klubu pytal ze ci bude vyhrievany tak mi odpisali ze nie, ale na druhej strane oni tie plany menie velmi rychlo ved ani nebude vyzerat presne ako na makete. Na makete mas za branami take polkruhy, kdezto v realy su rovne a pod.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lacko said:


> Kapacita bude 4200 miest na sedenie, polovica bude krytych a polovica nekrytych miest.
> Neskor ak budu peniaze tak sa nekryte miesta zvysia zo 6 radoch na 12 - 14 radov ktore budu kryte a neskor sa uvazuje aj nad umelim osvietenim.
> Jedine co my chyba a nechapem preco to neurobili je vyhrievanie travnika, neskor ak to budu chciet urobit budu musiet znovu cely travnik rozkopat hno:


cize nekrytych miest je 2100, ak by sa zvysili o 12 az 14 radov, znamenalo by to zvysenie nekrytej kapacity cca do 5000 .. po pripadnom zakryty by mali Michalovce celozakryty 7000 stadion s umelym osvetlenim a vyhrievanim travnikom .. znie to az prilis dobre na to, aby to bola pravda, ale mozeme dufat .. mozno by pomohol postup do CL, skoda ze v tychto casoch je tazke si ho vybojovat, kedze sa da aj kupit ako na drazbe


----------



## [email protected]

SunshineBB said:


> cize nekrytych miest je 2100, ak by sa zvysili o 12 az 14 radov, znamenalo by to zvysenie nekrytej kapacity cca do 5000 .. po pripadnom zakryty by mali Michalovce celozakryty 7000 stadion s umelym osvetlenim a vyhrievanim travnikom .. znie to az prilis dobre na to, aby to bola pravda, ale mozeme dufat .. mozno by pomohol postup do CL, skoda ze v tychto casoch je tazke si ho vybojovat, kedze sa da aj kupit ako na drazbe


ako vyzera BB zimak? su nejake novsie fotky, z minulesho resp. tohto tyzdna?


----------



## Lacko

SunshineBB said:


> cize nekrytych miest je 2100, ak by sa zvysili o 12 az 14 radov, znamenalo by to zvysenie nekrytej kapacity cca do 5000 .. po pripadnom zakryty by mali Michalovce celozakryty 7000 stadion s umelym osvetlenim a vyhrievanim travnikom .. znie to az prilis dobre na to, aby to bola pravda, ale mozeme dufat .. mozno by pomohol postup do CL, skoda ze v tychto casoch je tazke si ho vybojovat, kedze sa da aj kupit ako na drazbe


No v podstate mas pravdu, tu je vizualizacia ako bude priblizne vyzerat.
Inak rekonstrukcia je rozdelena na 9 etap, momentalne sa robi 4 a 5 etapa.
Celkova kapacita po uplnom dokonceny by mala byt 7400 krytych miest na sedenie. Ale co viem tak zatial sa planuje urobit len po 7 etapu(4200 miest na sedenie). 8 a 9 etapa sa urobi neskor ked budu peniaze.
Tu je rozpis etap:
1.etapa - rekonštrukcia jestvujúcej hlavnej budovy, 
2.etapa - rekonštrukcia hracej plochy "B" (umelá tráva),
3.etapa - rekonštrukcia a presun hracej plochy "A". Predmetom je rekonštrukcia trávnika a podložia hracej plochy a súcasný posun o 10 m 
bližšie k hlavnej tribúne, vybúranie betónových bariér okolo atletickej dráhy. 
4.etapa - vytvorenie spodnej casti tribún B,C a D. V rámci tejto etapy sa prevedie demontáž stupovitých oválov za bránkami a demontáž starej ocelovej tribúny a vybudovanie spodných radov (1.-5.rad) tribún B (východná) C a D (za bránkami) s kapacitou 1750 sediacich divákov 
5.etapa - búranie starej tribúny a dostavba tribúny c.2, vrátane zázemia pre mládežnícky futbal.
6.etapa - rekonštrukcia tréningovej plochy "C" a nová tréningová plocha "D". 
7.etapa - úprava vstupov a vybudovanie parkovísk. 
8.etapa - umelé osvetlenie hlavného štadióna. 
9.etapa - dostavba vrchnej casti tribún c.3 a 4 (1760 sedadiel) a oblúkové prepojenie tribún v rohoch (1440 sedadiel). 
Cielová kapacita 7400 miest na sedenie bude dosiahnutá dobudovaním tribún c.3 a 4 za bránkami, každá so zvýšením kapacity o 880 sedadiel a uzavretie hracej zóny v rohoch pomocou štyroch oblúkových segmentov, každý s kapacitou 360 miest.


----------



## SunshineBB

[email protected] said:


> ako vyzera BB zimak? su nejake novsie fotky, z minulesho resp. tohto tyzdna?


pytas sa nespravneho cloveka ... netusim  ale vcera hrali nejaky zapas, cize interier je uz asi hotovy


----------



## Daren

[email protected] said:


> ako vyzera BB zimak? su nejake novsie fotky, z minulesho resp. tohto tyzdna?


tribuna je z vnutra ako tak hotova...ale este nie su namontovane sedacky...tie by mali byt ale do zaciatku sezony hotove...vnutorne casti novej tribuny sa budu dorabat asi az do konca roka...pretoze na tabuly je napisane dokoncenie asi november 2009...a aspon jedna fotka zo vcera:


----------



## eminencia

*Monitoring tlače, Žilina*

Žilinský štadión - najmodernejší na Slovensku

http://www.profutbal.sk/spravy/?clanok=77665

Myslím že Žilina je príkladom, akým by sa mal športový klub v slovenských podmienkach uberať, prostredie a výsledky hovoria za všetko. Len tak ďalej...


----------



## Cubo99

velmi sa mi paci projekt Michalovskeho stadionu...len ma trochu mrzi ze hlavne tribuny niesu po celej dlzke ihriska...


----------



## Ayran

Štadión FC Senica


----------



## Daren

*Stadion Brezno*










viac: http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/spravodaj-o-dostavbe-zimneho


----------



## Joey_T

Spišská Nová Ves


----------



## Elderik

neni to nejake malé ???


----------



## CI3r1cK

Vytvára to zaujímavý optický klam, hráči na ihrisku sú obrovský a diváci na zadných tribúnach dosť malí


----------



## Cubo99

nemate niekdo nejake infosky o Pasienkoch??  kedze sa tam mal povodne hrat zapas proti Slovincom, uz by mohol byt "zrekonstruovany"...


----------



## Trak-Tor

Cubo99 said:


> nemate niekdo nejake infosky o Pasienkoch??  kedze sa tam mal povodne hrat zapas proti Slovincom, uz by mohol byt "zrekonstruovany"...


Asi pred tyzdnom som sa snazil tade prejst do Polusu. Uz sa neda. Brany su pozamykane retazami. Vidno male upravy na tych domcekoch pri branach (nove strechy tusim a poobijana omietka niekde..). Takze nieco sa robi, ale prilis dramaticke to nebude...
:cheers:


----------



## hidden

^^ Dnu na štadión sa dá ľahko dostať - priamo v budove štadióna stále funguje reštaurácia Inter. Areál síce stráži SBSka, ale keď povieš, že ideš do reštaurácie, tak ťa bez problémov pustia (asi jediná reštaurácia/jedáleň, kde sa musíš hlásiť SBSke :nuts. Keď si šikovný, tak s heslom "reštaurácia" si spravíš skratku do Polusu :lol:

Čo som videl, tak sa na štadióne riešia najmä toalety, trafostanicu, osvetlnenie areálu - stále to tam ale pôsobí strašne schátrane a neútulne, neviem si predstaviť, že by tam hral nejaký rozumný klub, alebo dokonca reprezentácia.


----------



## Ayran

takze prerobeny zimak dzurilu ala samsung arena 








































Zdroj:
http://forum.vernislovanu.sk/gallery/recent.php?start=0


----------



## mirolesko

nejake tmave su tie tribuny nie??


----------



## Mareceko

no moc tam toho prerobneho nie je vidiet az na tie polorozobrate skyboxy


----------



## caicoo

^^velmi mi to pripomina hokejove stodoly v nemecku, no s hlavnym rozdielom a to poctom divakov v hladisku...stale sa mi vynara otazka: zasluzi si BA novy hokejovy stanok za peniaze danovych poplatnikov, nebol by vhodnejsi do ineho viac hokejoveho mesta???
(TN, ZV)?


----------



## Trak-Tor

caicoo said:


> ^^velmi mi to pripomina hokejove stodoly v nemecku, no s hlavnym rozdielom a to poctom divakov v hladisku...stale sa mi vynara otazka: zasluzi si BA novy hokejovy stanok za peniaze danovych poplatnikov, nebol by vhodnejsi do ineho viac hokejoveho mesta???
> (TN, ZV)?


To sa tu uz preberalo. Ak chce Slovensko usporiadat MS, tak len vo velkych mestach. Vychadza to z poziadaviek IIHF - infrastruktura a pod. veci...
Takze ine mesta ako BA a KE neprichadzaju do uvahy. 
Nie som proti vynoveniu starych a postaveniu novych stadionov v inych mestach, ale ak sa bavime o MS, tak to inak nejde,
Na druhej strane sa mi nezda, ze by ine mesta boli "viac hokejove". 
Ked sa na to pozries z pohladu historie, tradicie, uspechov ci vysledkov, tak ti musi vyjst, ze Bratislava je na tom najlepsie. TN a KE patria do prvej trojky. 
Ostatne mesta su s odstupom za nimi. A kedze jediny novy (rekonstruovany) stadion sa za poslednych 20 rokov postavil v KE, nevidim na tom nic cudne, ked sa jeden postavi(zrekonstruuje) v BA a nie vo ZV. Nepoznam presne data, ale tipujem, ze stadiony vo ZV a v TN (a niektorych inych mestach) su novsie ako bol stary stadion O.Nepelu v BA, alebo aj ten sucasny v Ruzinove.
:cheers:


----------



## palsoft

caicoo said:


> ^^velmi mi to pripomina hokejove stodoly v nemecku, no s hlavnym rozdielom a to poctom divakov v hladisku...stale sa mi vynara otazka: zasluzi si BA novy hokejovy stanok za peniaze danovych poplatnikov, nebol by vhodnejsi do ineho viac hokejoveho mesta???
> (TN, ZV)?


Ako si si mohol dobre vsimnut na fotkach, jedna sa este len o rozkorculovanie oboch timov. Zapas bol vypredany a tribuny plne. Mozem potvrdit, kedze som tam bol.


----------



## Joey_T

Trak-Tor said:


> To sa tu uz preberalo. Ak chce Slovensko usporiadat MS, tak len vo velkych mestach. Vychadza to z poziadaviek IIHF - infrastruktura a pod. veci...
> Takze ine mesta ako BA a KE neprichadzaju do uvahy.
> Nie som proti vynoveniu starych a postaveniu novych stadionov v inych mestach, ale ak sa bavime o MS, tak to inak nejde,
> Na druhej strane sa mi nezda, ze by ine mesta boli "viac hokejove".
> Ked sa na to pozries z pohladu historie, tradicie, uspechov ci vysledkov, tak ti musi vyjst, ze Bratislava je na tom najlepsie. TN a KE patria do prvej trojky.
> Ostatne mesta su s odstupom za nimi. A kedze jediny novy (rekonstruovany) stadion sa za poslednych 20 rokov postavil v KE, nevidim na tom nic cudne, ked sa jeden postavi(zrekonstruuje) v BA a nie vo ZV. Nepoznam presne data, ale tipujem, ze stadiony vo ZV a v TN (a niektorych inych mestach) su novsie ako bol stary stadion O.Nepelu v BA, alebo aj ten sucasny v Ruzinove.
> :cheers:


Do bodky súhlasím. Aj keď ten záujem divákov by sa dal brať z hľadiska počtu obyvateľov (niekedy je na zápase v BA menej divákov ako na zápase v Skalici...), kde by to bolo už o niečom inom. Ale nechcem sa tu naťahovať o fazuľky. Jednoducho ak chceme šampionát, musí byť v mestách nad 100 tisíc obyvateľov. A túto podmienku (okrem ďalších) iné mestá nespĺňajú.


----------



## Majnolajno44

caicoo said:


> ^^velmi mi to pripomina hokejove stodoly v nemecku, no s hlavnym rozdielom a to poctom divakov v hladisku...stale sa mi vynara otazka: zasluzi si BA novy hokejovy stanok za peniaze danovych poplatnikov, nebol by vhodnejsi do ineho viac hokejoveho mesta???
> (TN, ZV)?


To, ze TN a ZV nie su v Corgon lige z nich este nerobi hokejove mesta


----------



## kaxno

Majnolajno44 said:


> To, ze TN a ZV nie su v Corgon lige z nich este nerobi hokejove mesta



O com ? Corgon liga je futbalova, tu sa bavime o hokeji a neviem teda ze by TN niekedy vypadol z hokejovej extraligy  Aj ked teraz to s nim ide dole vodou ...


----------



## SunshineBB

kaxno said:


> O com ? Corgon liga je futbalova, tu sa bavime o hokeji a neviem teda ze by TN niekedy vypadol z hokejovej extraligy  Aj ked teraz to s nim ide dole vodou ...


to ze Zvolen ani Trencin niesu dobri vo futbale neznamena, ze su to nejake hokejove mesta .. to chcel podla mna povedat


----------



## Sukino

caicoo said:


> zasluzi si BA novy hokejovy stanok za peniaze danovych poplatnikov


no


caicoo said:


> nebol by vhodnejsi do ineho viac hokejoveho mesta???
> (TN, ZV)?


no


----------



## vano

Danube arénu zafinancujú Švajčiari a Nemci
Samosprávny kraj vybral finančného partnera pre halu v Petržalke, projekt prefinancuje na 100 percent (Aktualizované)
01.10.2009 / Ľuboš Mistrík
Pošli link



VEĽKOSŤ TEXTU ČLÁNKU
Malá Stredná Veľká 



Vaše meno: 
Komu: 
Váš text: 
Opíšte text z obrázku: captcha



* RSS
* Veľkosť textu
* E-mail
* Vytlačiť
* Diskusia (0 reakcií)

Aktualizované 1.10.:

Bratislavský samosprávny kraj napokon našiel vyhovujúceho partnera pre financovanie multifunkčnej haly. Má ním byť švajčiarsko-nemecká spoločnosť AIC Leasing & Finanz AG, ktorá deklarovala 100-percentné prefinancovanie Danube Arény. Výstavba samotnej haly má podľa agentúry SITA zhltnúť 60 až 65 miliónov eur, pozemok pod ňou ostane vo vlastníctve samosprávy. Prvá splátka vo výške do 20 miliónov má prísť v októbri, vedenie kraja hovorí o štarte ešte do konca tohto roka. Návratnosť má podľa župy priniesť špičkový operátor haly, ktorého chce predstaviť do mesiaca.


----------



## vano

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/dodavatel-danube-areny-coskoro-znamy.html


----------



## Ayran

chemkostav arena je uz otvorena :cheers:


----------



## Joey_T

Mohli tam dať tribúny trocha strmšie, vyzeralo by to lepšie a vošlo by sa tam viac ľudí.


----------



## Lacko

Joey_T said:


> Mohli tam dať tribúny trocha strmšie, vyzeralo by to lepšie a vošlo by sa tam viac ľudí.


No, ta mensia tribuna je povodna este zo starej haly a ta nova tribuna je strmejsia ako ta stara ale velmi ju nemohli dat strmu aby to ladilo so starou tribunou 
Ale mne sa ta hala velmi nepaci pride mi taka nedokoncena ???
Ayran si ma predbehol ale moja chyba som lenivy a odkladal som to hno:


----------



## Daren

to vyzera ako keby hrali v dakej skladiskovej hale...no nepaci sa mi to moc je to obrovske a nevyuzite...naco to robili take velke ked tribuny spravia do polovice vysky?


----------



## Lacko

Daren said:


> to vyzera ako keby hrali v dakej skladiskovej hale...no nepaci sa mi to moc je to obrovske a nevyuzite...naco to robili take velke ked tribuny spravia do polovice vysky?


No malo to byt nizsie, ale potom sa rozhodli ze to bude splnat podmienky pre najvyssie europske poharove sutaze vo volejbale takze to vytiahli do pozadovanej vysky, takze sa v tej hale daju hrat nejvyssie europske sutaze vo volejbale, basketbale a hadzanej!!!
Ono to dost skresluje to ze ta hala nema strop a vidno tam tie nosniky, klimu a pod. mne sa to tiez velmi nepaci, hlavne to ze to nema strop a tie sive betonove mury za brankami, dufam tam aspon reklami napchaju.


----------



## [email protected]

Lacko said:


> No malo to byt nizsie, ale potom sa rozhodli ze to bude splnat podmienky pre najvyssie europske poharove sutaze vo volejbale takze to vytiahli do pozadovanej vysky, takze sa v tej hale daju hrat nejvyssie europske sutaze vo volejbale, basketbale a hadzanej!!!
> Ono to dost skresluje to ze ta hala nema strop a vidno tam tie nosniky, klimu a pod. mne sa to tiez velmi nepaci, hlavne to ze to nema strop a tie sive betonove mury za brankami, dufam tam aspon reklami napchaju.


mne sa to paci. to, ze hala nema zakryty strop, jej skor pridava na krase. v dnesnej dobe sa uz stropy nezakryvaju. ta vzduchotechnika je nerezova, hrdzaviet to nebude, je tam dobry pristup v pripade akejkolvek poruchy. velmi elegantne riesenie. uznavam aj to, ze je taka vysoka. treba mysliet dopredu a to, ze sa tam mozu uskutocnit medzinarodne zapasy je velkou vyhodou. viem si celkom dobre predstavit nejake majstrovstva europy napr. juniorov, vo volejbale, basketbale, hadzanej v michalovciach a humennom.


----------



## Lacko

[email protected] said:


> mne sa to paci. to, ze hala nema zakryty strop, jej skor pridava na krase. v dnesnej dobe sa uz stropy nezakryvaju. ta vzduchotechnika je nerezova, hrdzaviet to nebude, je tam dobry pristup v pripade akejkolvek poruchy. velmi elegantne riesenie. uznavam aj to, ze je taka vysoka. treba mysliet dopredu a to, ze sa tam mozu uskutocnit medzinarodne zapasy je velkou vyhodou. viem si celkom dobre predstavit nejake majstrovstva europy napr. juniorov, vo volejbale, basketbale, hadzanej v michalovciach a humennom.


Plne s tebou suhlasim je to vec vkusu. Mne sa ten moderny styl, ze vsetko je vidno pomaly aj trubky z kanalizacie, nepaci, ale to je len moj nazor a viem ze mnohym sa ta hala paci.


----------



## Cubo99

prosim, mozte sem niekdo hodit fotky, ako dopadli rekonstrukcie futbalovych stadionov v Senici a v Moldave nad Bodvou?? na oficialnych strankach som obrazky nenasiel...skocte tam dakdo kdo byvate blizko a cvaknite par zaberov


----------



## [email protected]

Cubo99 said:


> prosim, mozte sem niekdo hodit fotky, ako dopadli rekonstrukcie futbalovych stadionov v Senici a v Moldave nad Bodvou?? na oficialnych strankach som obrazky nenasiel...skocte tam dakdo kdo byvate blizko a cvaknite par zaberov


stadion v senici: http://sport.joj.sk/sport-video/futbal/premena-stadiona-fk-senica.html


----------



## smoger

*Ked je vypredane*









...horsie uz boli pozapasove pocity...


----------



## wuane

^^na DS (oproti)som bol aj ja,ale viac v strede a uplne pri plote.Velka skoda,ale dnes sme nehrali proste dobre.Ostava nam len verit chalanom ze v Polsku sa o tri body naozaj pobiju a postupime.Bez vykartovanych opor v obrane to bude ale tazke.V kazdom pripade budem dufat,verit a fandit aj nadalej,chalani si to zasluzia,jeden nevydareny zapas nie je dovodom na lamanie palice.


----------



## vano

presne presne..ja som to sledoval na nete..podporujem a pevne verim,ze vyuziju druhy mecbal...:master:

co sa toho stadion tyka..tlaci sa tu otazka o kapacite noveho..bude to dostacujuce..


----------



## SunshineBB

ja by som rad vedel kde je tych volnych 8000 tisic miest hno:


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ja by som rad vedel kde je tych volnych 8000 tisic miest hno:


neboli ziadne volne miesta


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> neboli ziadne volne miesta


pozri sa na udaj o pocte divakov .. 23 000 .. viac listkov ani nebolo z "bezpecnostnych dovodov" .. ako je mozne ze na stadione kde sa v pohode zmesti 32 000 ludi je ich 23 000 a ziadne volne miesta? zahada hlavolamu


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> pozri sa na udaj o pocte divakov .. 23 000 .. viac listkov ani nebolo z "bezpecnostnych dovodov" .. ako je mozne ze na stadione kde sa v pohode zmesti 32 000 ludi je ich 23 000 a ziadne volne miesta? zahada hlavolamu


no ako asi je to mozne  zeby na cierno ? + niektory mali listky aj tam kde ziadne miesta niesu


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> no ako asi je to mozne  zeby na cierno ? + niektory *mali listky aj tam kde ziadne miesta niesu*


to sa moze stat len v takej futbalovo vyspelej krajine ako je ta nasa hno:

v azerbajdzane aj v gruzinsku maju 60 tisicove stadiony a nestane sa aby si netrafil na svoje miesto, aby si sa tlacil v rade alebo aby si mal listok na neexistujucu sedacku 

ale na Slovensku, vo vyspelej europe, v Europskej Unii je to ine, toto je krajina neobmedzenych moznosti


----------



## smoger

tam kde som bol ja boli ludia aj na schodoch , cize bolo urcite viac ludi jak malo byt, mozno chyba bola aj v tom ze pri kontrolach vobec nepozerali na listok len odtrhli nejaky kusok a clovek sa dostal dovnutra cize ludia s falosnymi listkami nemali vaznejsie problemy


----------



## Kvietok

vano said:


> co sa toho stadion tyka..tlaci sa tu otazka o kapacite noveho..bude to dostacujuce..


Na 99% podujati az privelka ...


----------



## wuane

^^za preinvestovane peniaze primala


----------



## duches

wuane said:


> ^^za preinvestovane peniaze primala


^^ pre sucasny zaujem divakov takisto


----------



## vlaDyka

*TRNAVA : "polyfunkcna zona" s novym stadionom* : 
vid ^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29558416&postcount=168

Podla medializovanych sprav _ :
"...do konca tohto roku chcú zástupcovia švajčiarskeho konzorcia oficiálne predstaviť verejnosti zámer multimiliónového projektu nového štadióna, bytových a administratívnych a podnikateľských priestorov, ktorý má v troch etapách vyrásť v lokalite Dolných Bášt, Kollárovej, Hlbokej a Spartakovskej ulice."_ a _"švajčiarsky partner v súčasnosti pripravuje projektovú dokumentáciu, aby po jej dokončení mohlo odštartovať územné konanie. Zároveň nás zástupcovia konzorcia informovali, že do konca tohto roku plánujú zvolať tlačovú konferenciu, na ktorej projekt oficiálne predstavia médiám a verejnosti,"_


----------



## p182

vano said:


> presne presne..ja som to sledoval na nete..podporujem a pevne verim,ze vyuziju druhy mecbal...:master:
> 
> co sa toho stadion tyka..tlaci sa tu otazka o kapacite noveho..bude to dostacujuce..


zaujimalo na akej stranke si to pozeral? ak to nie je tajomostvo.
dik


----------



## cibula

Halu v Petržalke chce svetový líder AEG



> Bratislavský samosprávny kraj rokuje s nádejným prevádzkovateľom multifunkčnej haly. Má ním byť skupina AEG – jeden z najväčších svetových vlastníkov a prevádzkovateľov športových hál a štadiónov na svete so sídlom v kalifornskom Los Angeles. Celkovo má v portfóliu 93 zariadení najmä v USA, ale aj v Európe.
> ...
> AEG chce do projektu priviesť aj svojich partnerov, ktorými sú architektonická firma HOK Sport, špecializujúca sa na športové budovy a developerská firma Icon Venue Group. Výhodou skupiny je aj to, že môže Danube Arénu po dokončení zaradiť do svojej siete 25 štadiónov v Európe a posúvať do Bratislavy podujatia, ktoré sa na nich konajú.
> ...
> Na rozdiel od minulosti už sa v projekte neangažuje fínsky prevádzkovateľ hál Jokerit. Doprojektovanie, vybavenie povolení, výstavbu haly i jej prevádzku má mať na starosti AEG v rámci druhého konzorcia z nedávneho výberového konania. *Financovanie v ňom mala na starosti AIC Leasing & Finance, ktorá sa zaviazala nájsť celých 60 až 65 miliónov eur, ktoré si hala vyžaduje.
> 
> AIC je však len finančný sprostredkovateľ, peniaze teda musí získať od tretieho subjektu. Vybaviť stopercentné úverové financovanie pre podobný projekt je takmer nemožné, pôjde teda pravdepodobne o vstup realitného fondu alebo rizikového kapitálu. *


----------



## Cubo99

no, na Zilinskom stadione, namiesto jednej rohovej tribuny postavali kaplnku...v dalsom rohu je obrazovka...v dalsej mozu postavat Obchod, a v stvrtej mozu vystavat Mesitu...velmi som sa tesil ze aspon jeden futbal. stanok na SVK bude ako tak vyzerat...ale z avizovanej velkolepej prestvavby v Ziline sa bohuzial upustilo...


----------



## caicoo

na ta kaplnka ako sucast tribuny :nuts: ...skor sa mohla zriadit niekde v utrobach stadiona, tak ako to maju aj ine stadiony...skoda pre zilinsky stadion :bash:


----------



## wuane

*Novy stadion v Petrzalke*

http://sport.aktuality.sk/magazin/sirena/poslanci-petrzalky-dali-zelenu-novemu-futbalovemu-stadionu/

Drzim palce,nech moze hrat Petrzalka v Petrzalke.


----------



## mirolesko

*Štadión Zemplínu Michalovce*

prace nam uz pekne pokročili...michalovce budu mat konecne dostojny futbalovy stanok...uz len nech postupia do Corgon Ligy...myslim ze si to zasluzia









viac:http://www.mfkzemplin.infomi.sk/index.php?action=sprava&clanok=137


----------



## mirolesko

*Areno Brezno-2500 miest*

no ked som sa tak rozbehol tak uz co:cheers:
















viac:http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/spravodaj-o-dostavbe-zimneho


----------



## yuriy

:cheers:


----------



## yuriy

*pasienky*

















http://denniksport.sk/article/111981/premiera-o-dva-tyzdne


> Hoci termín trochu „uletel“, štadión s kapacitou do 12 000 miest bude spĺňať prísne normy UEFA. Skôr spomínaná suma 2,3 milióna eur je ako záchytný bod, ale predstavitelia Slovana upozorňovali, že rozpočet sa môže v priebehu rekonštrukcie meniť.
> 
> „Zrenovované bude umelé osvetlenie, jeho intenzita dosiahne až 1500 luxov, požadovaných aj na zápasy skupinovej fázy Ligy majstrov. To je splnené, takisto aj ostatné štandardy, ktoré vyžaduje UEFA pre tento stupeň svoje súťaže číslo jedna. Samozrejmou podmienkou je, aby všetky miesta na štadióne boli na sedenie. Pasienky túto podmienku nespĺňali v oblúkoch za bránami, tie sme doplnili novými sedadlami, ostatné, ktoré boli v dobrom stave, sme rozmiestnili v ďalších častiach tribún. Zrekonštruovali sa VIP-priestory, pribudla zóna ‚biznis‘ sedadiel. Tie budú slúžiť marketingovým sponzorom a partnerom jednotlivých mužstiev, klubov aj reprezentácie. Ostáva nám ešte dokončiť priestory pre píšucich novinárov, aby spĺňali európske normy. V tomto smere čaká ešte práca na technikov. Nevyhnutnými úpravami prešli šatne, antidopingová miestnosť, priestory na rehabilitácie. Všetko vybavenie je teraz v súlade s normami UEFA, takisto aj najmodernejší turniketový systém. Súčasťou bezpečnostného systému je aj kamerový systém, spĺňame tak znenie zákona, platného od 1. novembra. Jednotlivé zariadenia budú umiestnené aj na hracej ploche a budú snímať hľadisko,“ zhrnul po prehliadnutí kolónky „dokončené“ technický riaditeľ Slovana Zdeno Roman. „Čaká na nás ešte rekonštrukcia regeneračnej miestnosti, v ktorej bude sauna, bazén so studenou vodou a ďalšie náležitosti. Museli sme vybudovať samostatnú miestnosť pre delegátov a samostatnú pre rozhodcov, keďže predtým mali spoločné priestory.“
> 
> Celkovo sa počas rekonštrukcie vyskytlo niekoľko vážnych problémov, ktoré predlžujú čas potrebný na úpravy. Obnova WC zariadení bola kapitolou sama o sebe, keďže boli v katastrofálnom stave, kanalizácia pod nimi bola upchatá. Na mnohých miestach narazili robotníci na vodu, odtok, prerastené konármi. Okrem toho si čas vyžiadala aj revitalizácia okolitých priestorov samotného štadiónu, teda ďalšie ihriská i umelý trávnik.
> 
> „Keďže sa ráta s tým, že štadión budú kluby i reprezentácia využívať tri, ale možno až päť rokov, rozhodli sme sa pre elektrické vyhrievanie trávnika. Preto sme do toho už existujúceho špeciálnym prístrojom zaviedli systém, ktorý pomocou elektrického prúdu vyhrieva ihrisko. Ide o šetrný a nenáročný spôsob. Nie je to žiadna neodskúšanú novinka, týmto spôsobom užívajú svoje ihriská v nepriaznivých klimatických podmienkach kluby v Poľsku, v Čechách napríklad SIAD Most,“ povedal Roman.
> 
> Na rekonštrukcii sa mali finančne podieľať okrem Slovana aj Petržalka a SFZ. Z takých ekonomických plánov sa vychádzalo v lete roku 2008... Medzitým sa však zmenili vlastnícke pomery v oboch kluboch, takže k budovateľom krajších Pasienkov sa pridal prostredníctvom ministerstva školstva štát a prispela aj UEFA, ktorá podmienila svoj finančný príspevok podmienkou, že Slovan v najbližších piatich rokoch umožní odohrať na tomto štadióne zápasy aj reprezentácii a prípadne ďalším klubom v európskych pohároch, ak ho o to požiadajú. V zmluve je aj zakotvená suma, za ktorú musia dať belasí k dispozícii štadión – 5-tisíc eur.
> 
> V lete mali byť finančné prostriedky zo zvláštnych fondov UEFA na dobrej ceste, predbežný prísľub bol aj od ministerstva školstva. Na využívanie týchto peňazí mala byť vypísaná súťaž na verejné obstarávanie dodávateľských prác


----------



## vlaDyka

*TRNAVA : Švajčiari váhajú s výstavbou štadióna*

http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5092280/svajciari-vahaju-s-vystavbou-stadiona.html


----------



## Cubo99

yuriy said:


> http://denniksport.sk/article/111981/premiera-o-dva-tyzdne


, nic moc...cakal som viac...


----------



## JimmySK

neboli by este nejake fotky ohladom Interu?  ^^


----------



## Cubo99

JimmySK said:


> neboli by este nejake fotky ohladom Interu?  ^^


ja tam skusim dneska nabehnut a pofotit to tam.. cvaknem vam aj hazle za 2,5mil. eur


----------



## wuane

^^tych 5 farieb sedaciek nahadzanych podla historickeho vyvoja je fakt uzasny tah.hno:


----------



## yuriy

^^ pekne cirkusove farby :lol:

na SMEtiarskej diskusii som nasiel link na zopar dalsich fotiek pasienkov: http://www.upnito.sk/imggal.php?viewGallery=62e6e67b41ebcaba9ddcf8a7b35f4d48


----------



## JimmySK

toto je ten Moderny rekonstruovany stadion s modernym zavalazovacim systemom na travniku... :lol::lol::lol: Radost ist na futbal... :cheers:

mohli ho aspon pretrieť na bielo hned by bol krajsi... vsade vidim posprejovane... Hanba SFZ...


----------



## SunshineBB

neurazte sa ale na Stiavnickach u nas v BB je krajsi stadion a to je uz co povedat .. toto je na blití :?:doh:>skull::wtf:mg::wallbash::tongue::bash::goodnight


----------



## Cubo99

najlepsie na tom je ze na tomto SUPER zrekonstruovanom stadione bude hravat nasa repre, pocas vystavby noveho narodneho stadiona...bohuzial popritom ako to tu vsetko na slovensku chodi...bojim sa ze na pasienkoch budeme hravat najblizsich 5-10 rokov :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## mirolesko

To akoze toto cudo ma splnat normy UEFA???..Co še zderili s konom ci co?


----------



## SunshineBB

ja len nerozumiem tym modrym sedackam .. to je horsie ako zateplene panelaky .. to bola akcia na modre? co je to za kombinaciu zltomodra? svedi, ukrajina .. ach .. a na tych par rokov (2,3) sa nedala potiahnut nejaka jednoducha strieska cez par sektorov? .. nieco ako autobusova zastavka dlha 90 metrov..


----------



## mirolesko

Sunshine mas pravdu urcite by lepsie vyzeral a bol pohodlnejsi stadion s blachou..ale mne sa zda ze v tych ,,sluboch,, pred rekonstrukciou pasienok bolo ze maju byt tribuny zastrene..alebo sa mylim??


----------



## SunshineBB

mirolesko said:


> Sunshine mas pravdu urcite by lepsie vyzeral a bol pohodlnejsi stadion s blachou..ale mne sa zda ze v tych ,,sluboch,, pred rekonstrukciou pasienok bolo ze maju byt tribuny zastrene..alebo sa mylim??


to uz neviem, nejak som to nesledoval, ale cakal som ze po rekonstrukcii bude stadion naozaj vyzerat ako po rekonstrukcii .. pretoze tento je fakt na urovni Štiavničiek alebo Čermeľa


----------



## Cubo99

mirolesko said:


> Sunshine mas pravdu urcite by lepsie vyzeral a bol pohodlnejsi stadion s blachou..ale mne sa zda ze v tych ,,sluboch,, pred rekonstrukciou pasienok bolo ze maju byt tribuny zastrene..alebo sa mylim??


jj, vraveli ze minimalne 50% miest bude zastresenych, ze vymenia komplet sedacky za nove, a ze sa nanovo postava aj ta strecha co je nad hlavnou tribunou  ale...


----------



## Daren

no pekne dufam ze su to sedacky ktore sa pouziju na novom stadione...aspon som rad ze su modre a nie belase


----------



## yuriy

^^ casom vyblednu :lol:
=========================
na webe msk zilina sa objavil pekny letecky zaber Stadionu pod Dubnom:


----------



## Ayran

^^ no mohli tie sektory potiahnut aspon k sebe ...hno:


----------



## wuane

^^takv veru.Mali spojit tie rohy,a to okolie,to asi takto pekne dlho ostane co?
Kedze sa tam "planuje" OC stadion.Cize skor ako za 5 rokov nic ak vobec.


----------



## MarkyO

hm, no neviem ci urobia tie rohy....v jednom rohu je uz tabula v druhom kaplnka....no neviem...sam som zvedavy


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^takv veru.Mali spojit tie rohy,a to okolie,to asi takto pekne dlho ostane co?
> Kedze sa tam "planuje" OC stadion.Cize skor ako za 5 rokov nic ak vobec.


fotka je nejaky ten mesiac stara, tedka uz je okolie rozkopane kvoli pripravnym pracam na dalsej etape OC Stadion (vychodna tribuna bola nulta etapa), nejake fotky postol aj Ali v zilinskom oc vlakne

a k rohom: navysovanie kapacity je zrejme ta najmenej prioritna vec co sa tyka zilinskeho stadionu, v prvom rade treba dokoncit severnu tribunu a poriesit parkovanie, takze treba dufat v cim skorsie dostavanie dalsej etapy OC


----------



## wuane

^^ak sa podari,dostanem sa buduci utorok na stadion na zapas Slovensko-Chile,tak mozno uvidim nazivo.


----------



## Sponsor

Ahoj!
Ked' mate v plane zacat' s vystavbou noveho narodneho stadionu?


----------



## Ayran

Sponsor said:


> Ahoj!
> Ked' mate v plane zacat' s vystavbou noveho narodneho stadionu?


 
Rozbiórka starego stadionu jest zgodnie z harmonogramem rozpocznie się w mieście marzec-kwiecień 2010 i budowy dnia 1 .5. 2010. Termin składania końcowy test 1 .5. 2012th


----------



## Sponsor

A mate se plany na dalsie stadiony vacse ako 15 tisic? Sorky ale 38 stran teho threadu je trochu moc


----------



## Ayran

Sponsor said:


> A mate se plany na dalsie stadiony vacse ako 15 tisic? Sorky ale 38 stran teho threadu je trochu moc


ano stadiom v kosiciach MFK Košice kapacita 19 300

a stadion spartak trnava...kapacita 18 000


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> ano stadiom v kosiciach MFK Košice kapacita 19 300
> 
> a stadion spartak trnava...kapacita 18 000


myslim ze ten prvy menovany je uz passe, lebo neviem kto by na nom hraval


----------



## Sponsor

Ako je na www.mfkkosice.sk napisane, vystavba by mala zacat' v novembru tohto roka. je to realne?

A stadion v Trnave je posobivy ale vyzera stary. Je rekonstrukcia planovana?


----------



## Joey_T

Sponsor said:


> Ako je na www.mfkkosice.sk napisane, vystavba by mala zacat' v novembru tohto roka. je to realne?


Nie je. Termín sa už viackrát posúval, sklz je údajne spôsobený vybavovaním povolení. Pozemok pre štadión stojí na mieste autobusových garáží, ktoré mali byť presťahované už v lete a doteraz sa tak nestalo. Sťahovanie nie je jednoduchá záležitosť, ide o množstvo autobusov, o čerpaciu stanicu zemného plynu, dielne a podobne.


----------



## vlaDyka

Sponsor said:


> ...A stadion v Trnave je posobivy ale vyzera stary. Je rekonstrukcia planovana?


...staci citat par postov dozadu :


vlaDyka said:


> *TRNAVA : Švajčiari váhajú s výstavbou štadióna*
> 
> http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5092280/svajciari-vahaju-s-vystavbou-stadiona.html


, ci pripadne pozriet vlakno o Trnave : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558479
ci zopar ich postov...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29558416&postcount=168
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36386598&postcount=191


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> myslim ze ten prvy menovany je uz passe, lebo neviem kto by na nom hraval


to je multifunkčný komplex a tak ako v steel arene tak aj tu budu aj ine podujatia mimo sportu ... pripadne iny druh sport , repre ( mozno :lol: v ke...)


----------



## Sponsor

Ok, dakujem vam. Pozdrawiam


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> to je multifunkčný komplex a tak ako v steel arene tak aj tu budu aj ine podujatia mimo sportu ... pripadne iny druh sport , repre ( mozno :lol: v ke...)


ale v prvom rade je to futbalovy stadion


----------



## Joey_T

SunshineBB said:


> ale v prvom rade je to futbalovy stadion


Bude to predovšetkým futbalový štadión, no s možným využitím na rôzne podujatia. Čiže sa plánuje, že zarábať na seba nebude výhradne na futbalových stretnutiach.


----------



## isidor

Ked sa vsade naokolo kapacity zvysuju, Kosice idu odvazne proti prudu!


> *Kocúrkovo pokračuje, Košice znížia kapacitu*
> 
> Funkcionári futbalového klubu MFK Košice pre dodržanie zákona číslo 479 z roku 2008 o organizovaní verejných telovýchovných a športových podujatí znížili kapacitu štadióna v Čermeli na sobotňajšie stretnutie 17. kola Corgoň ligy s FC Spartak Trnava iba na 2000 miest.
> (...)
> Keďže MFK Košice povinný kamerový systém nemá a chce sa vyhnúť pokute, rozhodlo sa znížiť oficiálnu kapacita 9600 miest na sedenie až o 7 600 sedadiel. Na posledných dvoch dueloch Košíc v lige bolo dovedna 1550 divákov. V 13. kole si duel s Banskou Bystricou (0:5) pozrelo len 550 fanúšikov a derby so Slovanom (1:2) v 15. kole videla tisícka priaznivcov.


http://sportky.topky.sk/c/38285/kocurkovo-pokracuje-kosice-znizia-kapacitu


----------



## Ayran

isidor said:


> Ked sa vsade naokolo kapacity zvysuju, Kosice idu odvazne proti prudu!


lenze znizit musia vsetci co nemaju kamerovy system  a na slovensku maju kamerovy stadion len 3 futbalove stadiony takze podobne kapacity budu skoro vsade... je to zakon


----------



## mirolesko

Ayran said:


> lenze znizit musia vsetci co nemaju kamerovy system  a na slovensku maju kamerovy stadion len 3 futbalove stadiony takze podobne kapacity budu skoro vsade... je to zakon


sak predali Matica za 1.5 melka €urakov ta nech neplacu ze nemaju na kamery!!!


----------



## Ayran

mirolesko said:


> sak predali Matica za 1.5 melka €urakov ta nech neplacu ze nemaju na kamery!!!


a ty si myslis ze z tych penazi este nieco maju ? to im tak vystacilo na mesiac...


----------



## wuane

chces mi povedat ze zo 45 000 000 Slovenskych korun ,co hadam ani nie je rozpocet MFK Kosice na cely rok,uz nie je ani halier?A to co s tym robili?


----------



## mirolesko

wuane ja som cakal nejake posily ale fakt posily nie brazilcanov a srbov co sa nevedia trafit do lopty alebo na moderzinaciu trenigovych ploch ci stadiona ale nic z toho sa nestalo...asi to rozdali na odmeny abo nwm co....


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> chces mi povedat ze zo 45 000 000 Slovenskych korun ,co hadam ani nie je rozpocet MFK Kosice na cely rok,uz nie je ani halier?A to co s tym robili?


no kedze mesto odislo od sponzoringu tak akurat vyorvnali straty co dlhovali hracom za vyplaty a peniaze za prenajom stadiona  + podolak dal tie love aj projektantom na novy stadion a ostane ti 0 , sa necudujem ze je klub tam kde je , ked to vedie clovek ako podolak.... ten klub vedie rovno do krachu


----------



## Kvietok

^^ dezinformator, :lol: mesto s financovanim MFK neskoncilo, len ho o nejaku patinu priskrtilo ... Rovnako treba pochopit, ze sa im do prenajateho stadiona peniaze tlacit nechce a takto s tym smejdmi v SFZ vypiekli ...
Inak mi je futbalu v ke luto, chcelo by to nejakeho silneho sponzora, ale to je zas uz o niecom inom ...


----------



## kirhof

^^ Ak si dobre pamatam, tak polovica (alebo tak nejak) tej prestupovej sumy sla agentovi hraca.


----------



## Cubo99

kirhof said:


> ^^ Ak si dobre pamatam, tak polovica (alebo tak nejak) tej prestupovej sumy sla agentovi hraca.


jj, okolo 45% slo agentovi...


----------



## Joey_T

*A je to tu*

*Košický štadión sa v dohľadnej dobe stavať nezačne*


----------



## claxxon

par fotiek z dostavby ZS v brezne

http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/dostavba-zs/foto-z-novembra-2009.html


----------



## xyzed

claxxon said:


> par fotiek z dostavby ZS v brezne
> 
> http://www.hkbrezno.webgarden.cz/dostavba-zs/foto-z-novembra-2009.html


jedina vec co sa mi nepaci na tom brezne su trojfarebne sedacky...mohli to spravit v jednej farbe


----------



## mirolesko

myslim ze v Brezne je teraz 3 najlepsi stadion na SR...po Kosiciach a Spiškej..


----------



## mirkobb

Je to síce v tomto vlákne OT, ale súvisí to s futbalom. Na majstovstvách sveta vo futbale v JAR máme v skupine F za súperov Taliansko, Paraguay a Nový Zéland.


----------



## wuane

^^podla mna super zreb.Aj minimalne jeden atraktivny super,a s trochou stastia aj sanca postupit.Ak nebudu hrat Paraguajci ako Chilania,tak by to slo . :cheers:


----------



## Lacko

Chemkostav Arena po dokonceny:
Fotky su zo stranky www.chemkostav.eu


----------



## mirolesko

krasna hala ale ten umely povrch v nej je vraj na hovno...


----------



## Daren

skoda ze je zatial pekna len z vonka...ale bodaj by bolo podobnych stavieb na slovensku co najviac


----------



## smoger

stadion Dzurillu alias samsung arena docasny domov slovanu

Pohlad zvonku sry za zlu kvalitu mal som este jednu fotku o dost lepsiu ale auto mi zasvietilo a pokazilo zaber 








VIP








Pohlad interieru
















Celkovo stadion dobry akurat na sedenie co boli v podstate lavicky :nuts: inac kebyze sa da donho trochu penazi by to mohol byt mensi stadionik na urovni
Slovan : Zvolen 5:4 vypredane, super bolo


----------



## slovanista222

Tiez sme sa o tom bavili s kamosom...keby zo stareho zimaku previezli tie modre sedacky, mantinely a popripade aj male tribunky co boli za mantinelmi(toto sa inak aj planovalo, neviem preco to neuskutocnili) a ponatierali zabradlia a nosne piliere tribun do vhodnych farbieb bol by to fajnovy stadion...sice nie novy, ale na nase pomery velmi dobry a vobec by sa za neho Slovan nemusel hanbit.
Akurat mozno kapacita je nizsia, ale ruku na srdce kolkokrat by nam v predoslych sezonach stacilo aj tych 3-3,5 tisic miest? No velku vacsinu sezony, pokial nepocitam vyluku v NHL. Navyse tymi tribunkami dole za mantinelom by sa aj kapacita mozno trochu zdvihla ak by modre sedacky hore nahustili k sebe...
Uvidime ci sa s ZS Ruzinov bude este nieco v buducnosti robit, ale prial by som si taku zmenu aku som vyssie popisal...


----------



## [email protected]

nová hokejová hala v Hamuliakove pri Bratislave

tu je link http://hamikovo.sk/


----------



## mirolesko

a zase bratislava....to sa nemoze nieco postavit aj tu na vychode???hno:


----------



## Amrafel

^^len či to nie je súkromný projekt...


----------



## Phill

mirolesko said:


> a zase bratislava....to sa nemoze nieco postavit aj tu na vychode???hno:


tieto komentáre ufňukaných detí zbožňujem... hno: BA toto, BA hento, sa tu cítim ako v škôlke


----------



## mirolesko

Phill said:


> tieto komentáre ufňukaných detí zbožňujem... hno: BA toto, BA hento, sa tu cítim ako v škôlke


by som chcel vidiet teba keby si bol z vychodu a by si videl ze v BA sa sicko stavia a tu nic...


----------



## [email protected]

mirolesko said:


> by som chcel vidiet teba keby si bol z vychodu a by si videl ze v BA sa sicko stavia a tu nic...


neplac. ja som tiez z vychodu a neberiem to tak, ze vsetko sa stavia len v BA. inac to ani nemoze byt. najprv treba konecne dokoncit tie dialnice. potom sa hovorit o novych investiciach a o ich rentabilite. inac, ta hala v hamuliakove je urcite sukromna investicia.


----------



## Ayran

no stress bude aj unas, v PO bude hala na štyl MG ringu v Tn + este nejake to športovysko ma pribudnut 
a nejaka newska z KE
http://www.profutbal.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=85690


----------



## achjo

Ayran said:


> no stress bude aj unas, *v PO bude hala na štyl MG ringu v Tn *+ este nejake to športovysko ma pribudnut
> a nejaka newska z KE
> http://www.profutbal.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=85690


A deje sa vôbec niečo ohladom tohto projektu v PO?

Sa mi podarilo objavit toto, celkom zaujimavy projekt v Senci, len ci z toho nieco aj bude....


----------



## Phill

achjo said:


> A deje sa vôbec niečo ohladom tohto projektu v PO?
> 
> Sa mi podarilo objavit toto, celkom zaujimavy projekt v Senci, len ci z toho nieco aj bude....


tak to by bolo super, keby sa postavilo

zvnútra to vyzerá zaujímavo:









jeden artikel z banovín:
STaRZ chce dobudovať areál na Harmincovej

ďaľšia dobrá správa

jop a aby som nezabudol

ACHJO, vitaj na fóre! si 1. SK member v r. 2010


----------



## mirolesko

no ohladom PO je ticho...tu mate aspon projekt: http://www.presovske.info/p201a80-Hokejova-hala-mladeze.html


----------



## sivo

mirolesko said:


> No ludia trochu sme na to zabudli.Vyzera to celkom dobre len nechampem niektorym budovam.A vraj tu ma byt tuto sezonu Svetovy pohar:banana:



no tento rok osrblie odpadlo s planu, neviete preco? mozne je ze aj kvoli tej rekonstrukcii hm?


----------



## mirolesko

sivo said:


> no tento rok osrblie odpadlo s planu, neviete preco? mozne je ze aj kvoli tej rekonstrukcii hm?


ano je to kvoli tomu...nestihli to...


----------



## achjo

Myslím, že toto tu ešte nebolo spoemnuté:



> V Petržalke by mali postaviť hokejovú halu
> 
> BRATISLAVA. Stavebný úrad bratislavskej mestskej časti Petržalka začal konanie o umiestnení stavby pod názvom Hokejová hala, športové centrum Petržalka.
> 
> Športový komplex by mal byť v areáli bývalej Základnej školy M.C.Sklodowskej, kde je podľa územného plánu funkčné využitie občianska vybavenosť lokálneho významu. TASR o tom informoval petržalský hovorca Ľubomír Andrassy.
> 
> Investorom je bratislavská spoločnosť Builder, s.r.o. "Žiadateľ musí predložiť úradu okrem iného aj súhlasné záväzné stanovisko hlavného mesta. V súčasnosti úrad nemá takéto stanovisko k dispozícii a preto budeme musieť konanie prerušiť až do jeho doručenia," ozrejmil Andrassy. Ide o ľadovú plochu s celoročným využitím pre športové kluby, ale aj širokú verejnosť, priblížil projekt.
> 
> MČ od investora žiada tiež dopracovať dokumentáciu o riešenie statickej i dynamickej dopravy. Z hľadiska parkovacích miest musí byť naprojektované parkovisko ma maximálnu kapacitu haly, počet športovcov a návštevníkov, projekt musí zohľadňovať ochranu zelene. Podľa informácií z oficiálnej stránky MČ je celková výmera pozemku 24.708,00 m2 a zastavaná plocha hokejovej haly 2925,30 m2. Bude treba asanovať tenisové kurty a vyrúb stromov.
> 
> "Možný výrub stromov bude pritom podmienený vydaním platného stavebného povolenia, pričom pre jeho vydanie je nevyhnutné mať platné územné rozhodnutie. Investor musí mať vyriešenú otázku vzťahu k pozemku," vysvetlil hovorca.
> 
> K stavebnému zámeru sa vyjadria komisia územného plánovania, oddelenie životného prostredia a oddelenie územného rozvoja a dopravy.


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5196120/v-petrzalke-by-mali-postavit-hokejovu-halu.html#ixzz0dkH6ERNu

http://www.petrzalka.sk/big_foto_all.php?id=575781


----------



## achjo

Bordel ohladom Danube Areny. :bash:hno:


----------



## Phill

Dostihová tribúna ráta s kanceláriami a lóžami



> Nová tribúna na bratislavskom Závodisku bude z montovaného železobetónového skeletu. Vyrastie medzi súčasnou murovanou tribúnou a reštauráciou Podkova, posunie sa teda o nejaký kus ďalej, než je súčasná hlavná tribúna. Jej výstavba by mala trvať do konca jesene 2011.


----------



## sivo

take kancelarie a lóže mohli bit aj na hlavnej tribune slovakiaringu


----------



## chuanpablo

[email protected] said:


> nová hokejová hala v Hamuliakove pri Bratislave
> 
> tu je link http://hamikovo.sk/


Dufam, ze to tu este nebolo. Teda ak som si nevsimol, tak som fakt slepy.


























Robil to Architektonicky atelier Karol Rebro.

Bytové domy, hokejová hala, Hamuliakovo, okr. Senec
projekt,
2008
200,0 mil. Sk :dance2:


----------



## mirolesko

smoger said:


> Dobrá atmoška
> foto: ultrasspartak.sk


tiez si myslim ale ti slovanisti vam to tam nemuseli podpalit...:cheers:


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
No ja si dobrú futbalovú atmosféru predstavujem trošku inak ako toto chuligánstvo


----------



## wuane

^^Tak tak,aj ked ma 0:3 nesmierne potesilo,tu grilovacku si mohli odpustit. :nuts:


----------



## caicoo

sa potvrduje stara dobra zanmost, a to Trnava - najfutbalovejsie mesto na Slovensku, tam by mal stat narodny futbalovy stadion


----------



## wuane

^^no ak si to myslel ironicky,tak ta chcem upozornit ,ze tie sedacky vypalili Slovanisti,aby som bol korektny


----------



## SunshineBB

zaujimave ze v 90 rokoch, ked chodili ine davy na futbal stacilo 50 policajtov na celom zapase, dnes, v roku 2010 je ich 600 a dopadne to takto ..


----------



## SunshineBB

k tym stadionom ktore su tvorene z "valu hliny", nemusime hladat priklady v dalekom chorzowe .. jeden taky mam 2 km vychodne


----------



## palsoft

SunshineBB said:


> zaujimave ze v 90 rokoch, ked chodili ine davy na futbal stacilo 50 policajtov na celom zapase, dnes, v roku 2010 je ich 600 a dopadne to takto ..


Nepreberá po vstupe na štadión zodpovednosť bezpečnostná služba štadiónu?


----------



## SunshineBB

palsoft said:


> Nepreberá po vstupe na štadión zodpovednosť bezpečnostná služba štadiónu?


no ale v pripade konfliktu ma moznost privolat policajne zlozky .. spolupraca nulova, 600 policajtov platenych z nasich dani ako na vylete, nakoniec hrdinovia zmlatia exemplarne par nahodne vybranych ludi a ide sa domov , o praci bezpecnostnej sluzby netreba asi ani nic hovorit , myslim si o nich svoje 

Kde je tu zachod? - Drz hubu! 
Je tu bufet? - Povedal som ti ,drz hubu!!

----------------------------------------

neschopnost usmernit par stoviek ludi, a to tato krajina chce MS v hokeji, dokonca bola v plane olympiada v Poprade a ceresnicka na torte, MS vo futbale. ked toto je vojnovy stav (obycajny pochod fanusikov), potom v r. 2020 by sme zrejme evakuovali polovicu Slovenska .. smiech cez slzy


----------



## palsoft

^^ dik za vysvetlenie  No tych MS v hokeji sa celkovo dost bojim, ako sa to organizacne zvladne.. Nedajboze este ak na nich bude nejaky mensi konflikt (snad Madarsko nepostupi tento rok znovu do Acka)


----------



## Ayran

no medzi hokejovými fans nieje az taka rivalita ako je tomu pri futbale.... my hokejový mame aj spoločné akcie cez leto a aj mimo neho takze tam by som sa neobaval horšie keby ze dojde nejaka lisa ultrashlava z futbalu ti robia vzdy bordel


----------



## SunshineBB

hokejovi fans funguju uplne na inej vlne ako ty fubalovi , to je pravda .. co sa tyka atmosfery, dokazu byt vynikajuci (napr. Martin, Nitra, Kosice, Trencin), co sa tyka poctov, uz je to slabsie, limitovane kapacitou stadionov a co sa tyka tych ostatnych volovin, tie v hokeji v podstate neexistuju (na par vynimiek) 

preco sa hojekovy fanusikovia nespravaju tak ako futbalovi? nemaju sa kde skryt, ten faktor anonymity davu neexistuje. na 3000 tisicovom zavretom stadione sa clovek tazsie vytrati ako na 20 tisicovom 

ale ja sa napriklad zrovna o tie MS nejako nebojim(aj ked som o nich pisal) , pretoze na 10 tisicovy stadion sa dostane 3000 skutocnych fanusikov, z toho mozno 50 ktory pridu za ucelom fandit, cize ziadny problem


----------



## CI3r1cK

Hlavne títo boli minulého roku super šlušní


----------



## R1S0

no len im tam postavme narodny stadion,narodne sa poskladame,aby bolo co podpalovat.... krwa to nevedia urobit poriadky?
na co maju kamery?

treba fanusikovske preukazy,registracia,normalne jak druhy obciansky.
kamery na stadionoch su,identifikovat,zosobnit skodu,na dalsie zapasy podla fotiek odskenuju na vstupe,bezpecnostna sluzba vyvedie von este pri turniketoch.

ked sa to da v zahranici,preco nie v nasej bananovej republike?


----------



## výplod

^^
fanúšikovské preukazy? a nechcel by si aby ich rovno očipovali


----------



## SunshineBB

R1S0 said:


> no len im tam postavme narodny stadion,narodne sa poskladame,aby bolo co podpalovat.... krwa to nevedia urobit poriadky?
> na co maju kamery?
> 
> treba fanusikovske preukazy,registracia,normalne jak druhy obciansky.
> kamery na stadionoch su,identifikovat,zosobnit skodu,na dalsie zapasy podla fotiek odskenuju na vstupe,bezpecnostna sluzba vyvedie von este pri turniketoch.
> 
> ked sa to da v zahranici,preco nie v nasej bananovej republike?


kde v zahranici to tak funguje?


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ budú masné pokuty, jak pre SLovan, tak pre Spartak.... :lol:


----------



## smoger

Ako za cely cas co som tam bol nic take nieco extra sa nestalo, akurat tych vulgarizmov z jednej ci druhej strany by malo byt co najmenej najlepsie by bolo kebyze kazdy fandi len svojim a nehresi na druhych. Co sa tyka ohnu po zapase slovanisti strhli transparent "cirkus slovan" spravili z neho kopu a zapalili. Tiez ma dost mrzelo ze z nasho sektoru niektory musia vzdy za kazdu cenu nieco hadzat na plochu a este ked trafi hraca supera tak je to prenho plny pocet bodov. Tak isto zo zdrojov viem ze sbskari nikdy nechcu ist robit security k slovanistom hovorili mi ze vzdy su tam problemy s nimi. Skoda kebyze je to na urovni tak by to bola fantazia


----------



## R1S0

SunshineBB said:


> kde v zahranici to tak funguje?


mozno nie uplne doslovne,ako som pisal,ale v anglicku sa urcite nedostanes na stadion,pokial mas zakaz.


----------



## wuane

smoger said:


> Ako za cely cas co som tam bol nic take nieco extra sa nestalo, akurat tych vulgarizmov z jednej ci druhej strany by malo byt co najmenej najlepsie by bolo kebyze kazdy fandi len svojim a nehresi na druhych. Co sa tyka ohnu po zapase slovanisti strhli transparent "cirkus slovan" spravili z neho kopu a zapalili. Tiez ma dost mrzelo ze z nasho sektoru niektory musia vzdy za kazdu cenu nieco hadzat na plochu a este ked trafi hraca supera tak je to prenho plny pocet bodov. Tak isto zo zdrojov viem ze sbskari nikdy nechcu ist robit security k slovanistom hovorili mi ze vzdy su tam problemy s nimi. Skoda kebyze je to na urovni tak by to bola fantazia


Tak presne toto,super si to vystihol.Par krat som bol v kotli Slovanistickom,chorale poznam samozrejme,fandim pomerne poctivo,ale urazok supera sa nezucastnujem  radsej si setrim hlasivky ked sa krici nieco zmysluplnejsie =) 
Myslim ze v tomto pripade islo o prejav typu dat o sebe vediet,nic viac,Slovanisti nemali dovod mat zlu naladu a vyvrsovat sa na niecom.Par chalanov poznam,ktovie z koho hlavy to bolo hno:


----------



## Kvietok

*BSK nebude pokračovať vo výstavbe haly v Petržalke*



> Bratislavský samosprávny kraj nebude pokračovať v projekte výstavby multifunkčnej haly v bratislavskej Petržalke. Poslanci o tom rozhodli na svojom piatkovom zasadnutí. "V tejto situácii si neviem predstaviť, že by sme pokračovali za takýchto podmienok,“ uviedol predseda BSK Pavol Frešo.
> 
> hokej


.
Inak to skratka skoncit nemohlo! Cela ta myslienka dvoch multifunk. hal v 420 tisicovom meste bola od zaciatku skratka scestna .


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
To mala byť hala na MS2011 že? hno:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Tvrdim nieco take??? hno:hno:


----------



## ADIHASH

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Tvrdim nieco take??? hno:hno:


To bolo k predošlému postu, kým som to tam dal tak sa mi tam prdol ten tvoj


----------



## vano

caicoo said:


> *Za osem miliónov eur vynovia levočský zimák*


hm..tak za kolko by mali prebudovat ten levocsky zimak..za 8 melonov alebo 20?? inak aj v spisskej prejde urcitou malou obmenou...aspon nejake lepsie spravy..tot na margo len tej danube akcie ktora skoncila samozrejmie fiaskom..


----------



## achjo

Phill said:


> tak to by bolo super, keby sa postavilo
> 
> zvnútra to vyzerá zaujímavo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeden artikel z banovín:
> STaRZ chce dobudovať areál na Harmincovej
> 
> ďaľšia dobrá správa
> 
> jop a aby som nezabudol
> 
> ACHJO, vitaj na fóre! si 1. SK member v r. 2010


Neviete niekto, či sa deje niečo ohľadom tejto haly v Senci? 

A ešte, čo sa bude diať s rekonštrukciou v KK a Levoči, keďže tú deaflympiádu zrušili....??


----------



## Aan

tie topole pocas zapasu s Kostarikou vyzerali naozaj velmi reprezentativne, spravili sme si reklamu v Kostarike, bolo mi zle uz pocas toho chvilkoveho sledovania TV


----------



## kojsty

^^cely ten zapas v telke mi prisiel ako zly vtip...stv pouziva strasnu, otrasnu grafiku napr. pri zobrazovani percentualneho drzania lopty. najviac som sa nasmial, ked sme isli kopat rohovy kop a odrazu sa tam objavil za branou nejaky monitor, na ktorom bol pohlad inej kamery...kto videl, vie o com hovorim. strasne som sa na tom smial. plus to neustale "snezenie".....


----------



## Azbest

Ono celkova kvalita obrazu pri priamych prenosoch je otrasna...niekedy som mal problem rozoznat o akeho hraca ide


----------



## kojsty

presne tak, zla kvalita, velmi zly uhol pohladu, z ktoreho som ani nedokazal rozoznat, kde sa nachadzaju postranne ciary...ale uznavam, ze ten uhol sa velmi vyriesit nedal, kvoli tomu, ako je ten stadion stavany.


----------



## MishoSK

Tie tolope boli strašné. Pár krát som to pekne vdýchol a kašlal som potom ako tuberák. Ale keď ma slovenská repre hrávať na takomto štadióne zápasy,tak dovi dopo... V rade na nealko pivo/kofolu sa čakalo 50(!!!!) minut,záchody sice asi po rekonštrukcii,ale neudržiavané,smrdelo tam a všade špina...žiadna organizácia,len samé kontroly ako keby sa tam zišli nejaký extrémisti...
Úplne iný zážitok bol spred týždňa z Klagenfurtu... Veľmi velký počet turniketových vstupov,na každom kúsku bufet,veľké množstvo (čistých) záchodov a len stánkov prvej pomoci tam bolo čo som napočítal 5,čo je viac ako u nás bufetov  Maximálna organizácia,futbal sa dal vychutnávať a z každého miesta ste krásne videli,čo sa včera na interi povedat nedalo...
Klagenfurt-Inter(ale aj vačšina slovenských štadiónov) 1000:1 Je to smutné,ale je to tak


----------



## Wizzard

Offtopic, ale myslíte si že v Kostarike je to lepšie?


----------



## SunshineBB

Wizzard said:


> Offtopic, ale myslíte si že v Kostarike je to lepšie?


samozrejme


----------



## Wizzard

Tak neviem kde hrávajú teraz, ale ich národný štadión, čo mal 25 000 kapacitu, práve prechádza rekonštrukciou. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Nacional_de_Costa_Rica_(1924))


----------



## Aan

pochybujem ze v kostarike im tam poletuju tie nechutne topole


----------



## Wizzard

Aan said:


> pochybujem ze v kostarike im tam poletuju tie nechutne topole


Keby aj nie, tak im tam možno poletujú komáre a muchy tse-tse, to predsa nemá nič spoločné so štadiónom :nuts:


----------



## SunshineBB

Wizzard said:


> Keby aj nie, tak im tam možno poletujú komáre a muchy tse-tse, to predsa nemá nič spoločné so štadiónom :nuts:


skor sa na to treba pozriet z ineho pohladu, a to, kde kostaricania hravaju kvalifikaciu na MS. a tie stadiony porovnat s pasienkami. a potom sa mozeme hanbit, ked v takom hondurase ci venezuele su 5x vacsie a modernejsie stadiony.


----------



## potkanX

honduras je hrajina, ktora isla kvoli fotbalu do vojny  toto nemozes porovnavat. ak maju nejaky narodny stadion, tak musi byt pekny, aj keby to mala byt jedina funkcna budova v celom hondurase.


----------



## Michal87

ked vas zaujimaju stadiony tak velmi dobra stranka je : http://stadiony.net/ a s tou venezuelou sa vazne nemozme porovnavat, v roku 2007 tam boli majstrovstva JA a maju tam same nove stadiony s kapacitou 50 000 - 40 000


----------



## microdot

populacia venezuely-27.935.000 z roku 2008


----------



## wuane

^^neviem co sa vam na tom nepaci,ale aspon to nie je oplastene klzisko na sposob hypermarketu.Je to normalny architektonicky navrh,sice z cias komunizmu,ale podla mna je to v pohode,nie je to nejaka plechova skatula.Konkretne z tohoto pohladu je to podla mna velmi pekna stavba.


----------



## yuriy

zilinsky stadion bol na dnesok vyfinteny do sviatocneho... dufam, ze tuto proceduru absolvuje este aspon tri krat


----------



## mirolesko

^^
krasa krasa krasa....dnes vecer vsetci drzime palce nech im to vijde...


----------



## vano

tak uz to vyslo, ale drzime palce dalej, nech im to slape nadalej


----------



## Detonator789

Krása, asi najkrajší štadión na Slovensku... pozitívna správa je, že klub ma o 7 miliónov € viac :banana: Nech im to naďalej klape aj v LM...


----------



## LeMoN-SK

yuriy said:


> zilinsky stadion bol na dnesok vyfinteny do sviatocneho... dufam, ze tuto proceduru absolvuje este aspon tri krat


+1


----------



## vlaDyka

*TRNAVA* : Švajčiari aktualizovali harmonogram: *nový štadión začnú stavať na jeseň 2012*

vid clanok na http://www.trnava-live.sk/2010/08/3...gram-novy-stadion-zacnu-stavat-na-jesen-2012/


----------



## Azbest

ide piesen dokola... hno:hno:hno:


----------



## nikopol

http://futbal.sme.sk/c/5527419/listky-na-zapas-zilina-chelsea-sa-zacnu-predavat-od-stvrtka.html



> Vstupenky na Ligu majstrov v Žiline budú stáť pre bežných fanúšikov od 300 eur. Vlastníci permanentiek a klubových kariet budú platiť len polovicu a najlacnejšie lístky pre nich budú po 50 eur.


Jak zadarmo kay:


----------



## marish

^^ nevidim problem. 

spiatocna letenka z BA na luton: *29,78€*










spiatocny bus luton victoria station: *16€*










6 zastavok zelenym metrom cez dve zony tam a spat (z victoria station na fullham):2x4 = 8£ = *9,8€*

listok na zapas: 30£ = *36,7€*










*SPOLU: 29,78 + 16 + 9,8 + 36,7 = 92,28*

dopravu do/z BA a ubytovanie v londyne necham na teba, hostel nie je problem za 10-20€ na jednu noc alebo mozes v pube zostat cez noc oslavovat vyhru ... cize komplet cenu, by som videl na *120€ aj s vreckovym*. a mozem sa vysrat na cely zilinsky stadion... :cheers:


----------



## nikopol

V Chelsea za 295 libier maju toto:

PLATINUM PACKAGE
From £295 + VAT per person
- Seats on the half-way line in the East Middle tier
- Champagne on arrival
- Pre-match three course fine dining
- Complimentary bar^
- Half and full-time refreshments
- Match programmes and team sheets
- Exclusive Chelsea gift
- Tour of tunnel and pitchside accompanied by a past player 

ale inak som pozeral ine stadiony

A tak som si reku povedal ze sa pozrem ako to maju so vstupenkami v inych kluboch

*Werder Bremen v Tottenham Hotspur *

Shortside Seats (Home) - £ 194.94 (€ 237.50)
Longside Seats - £ 214.43 (€ 261.25) 
CAT 1 - GOOD Longside Seats - £ 280.71 (€ 342.00)

*AFC Ajax v AC Milan Tickets*

Shortside Seats - £ 105.27 (€ 128.25)
Longside Seats - £ 175.45 (€ 213.75)
Section: GOLD 1st Ring Longside Seats - £ 241.73 (€ 294.50)

*Arsenal v Sporting Braga *

Arsenal Fans Behind The Goal Clear View - £ 52.49 (€ 63.92) 
Behind The Goal Clear View - £ 53.20 (€ 64.79)
ARSENAL SECTION LONGSIDE £ 61.74 (€ 75.19)
Arsenal Long The Side Clear View!!! £ 61.75 (€ 75.20) 
Along The Side Clear View - £ 63.18(€ 76.94) 
Arsenal Section Long Side Pitch. £ 66.50 (€ 80.99)
Seats By The Halfway Line -£ 90.25(€ 109.91)
SEATS BEHIND THE GOALS £ 90.25(€ 109.91)
Block 97 Upper Tier £ 95.00 (€ 115.69) 
Block 9 Lower Tier £ 95.00(€ 115.69) 
Block 125 Upper Tier £ 95.00(€ 115.69)
Block 102 Upper Tier £ 95.00 (€ 115.69)
Block 111 Upper tier £ 104.50 (€ 127.26)
SEATS ALONG THE SIDE OF THE PITCH £ 104.50(€ 127.26)
Block 112 Upper Tier £ 114.00(€ 138.83)
CLUB LEVEL MEAL & DRINKS PACKAGE £ 118.75(€ 144.62) 

*Bayern Munich v AS Roma *

SEATS behind the goal £ 58.48(€ 71.25)
GOOD SEATS LONGSIDE £ 97.47(€ 118.75) 
EXCELLENT SEATS, low tier £ 144.26(€ 175.75)

*FC Barcelona v Panathinaikos *

Cat 3 – Behind Goal Upper Tier £ 46.79(€ 57.00)
Cat 2 Behind Goal 1st/2nd Tier £ 58.48(€ 71.25)
Cat 2 Longside – Longside Upper Tier £ 58.48(€ 71.25)
Cat 1 Normal – Longside Upper Tier £ 77.98(€ 95.00)
Section: Cat 1 Normal – Longside Upper Tier £ 77.98(€ 95.00)
Section: Cat 1 Superior – Longside 1st/2nd Tier £ 97.47(€ 118.75)
Section: Cat 1 Plus-Longside Tier 1/2 Central £ 116.96(€ 142.50)

*Inter Milan v Werder Bremen *

Longside 3rd Ring Red £ 31.19(€ 38.00)
Longside 2nd Ring Red/Orange £ 58.48(€ 71.25)
Longside 1st Ring Orange £ 97.47(€ 118.75)
Onore Padded Seats Longside (Orange) £ 128.66(€ 156.75)

*Valencia v Manchester United *

Cat 3 - Shortside Upper Tier £ 46.79(€ 57.00)
Cat 2 - Shortside 1st/2nd Tier £ 66.28(€ 80.75)
Cat 1 Normal - Longside Upper Tier £ 140.36(€ 171.00)
Cat 1 Superior - Longside 1st/2nd Tier £ 214.43(€ 261.25)

*Real Madrid v AFC Ajax *

Cat 3 – Behind Goal Upper Tier £ 58.48€ 71.25)
Section: Cat 2 Normal – Behind Goal 3rd Tier £ 70.18(€ 85.50)
Section: Cat 2 Longside – Longside Upper Tier £ 70.18(€ 85.50)
Section: Cat 2 Superior – BehindGoal 1st/2nd Tier £ 93.57(€ 114.00)
Section: Cat 1 Normal – Longside 3rd Tier £ 101.37(€ 123.50)
Section: Cat 1 Superior – Longside 1st/2nd Tier £ 124.76(€ 152.00)
Section: Cat 1 Premium-Longside 1st Tier Central £ 148.15(€ 180.50)

zdroj: http://www.livefootballtickets.com

takze Zilina ma najdrahsie listky zo vsetkych ucinkujucich v lige majstrov  Gratulujem


----------



## p182

hokejovy stadion v bardejove. keby sa dorobila tribuna za jednou branou tak by to vyzeralo na celkom slusny stadionik.


----------



## cibula

Zatial som tu nevidel nove vizualizacie stadiona spartaku tak ich sem postnem:

*ŠAM Arena, kap. 18 000+, ~ 28m. Euro* 























































Odporucam este videa na stranke spartak.sk, hlavne architektov popis projektu.

Inak celkovo si myslim, ze projekt je dost realny a svajciari nie su ziadni amateri, postavili uz niekolko stadionov a je to asi ich srdcovka . 
Bude to cele este hodne zavisiet od EIA, uzemneho konania az po stavebne povolenie atd. 
To co investuju do stadiona sa im 5x vrati na pozemkoch, ktore si vyjednali v okoli stadionu od mesta na prenajom takze v tomto asi tiez nebude problem. Kazdopadne vsak musia presvedcit banky, ze vyjednali dobry kseft aby mohli s niecim skutocne zacat. 
Projekt urcite v mnohom zasiahne mesto aj negativne, ale ina cesta na to aby sa na slovensku postavil pekny stadion asi momentalne nie je.

edit: tak predsa to tu uz bolo  fotky vo vacsom rozliseni.


----------



## R1S0

bardejovsky stadionik super ^^


----------



## p182

futbalovy stadion partizan bardejov. tiez by si zasluzil zrekonstruovat.


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^Pred 2rokmy vyzeral takto aj stadion v MI a teraz je z neho aky krasavec.


----------



## hidden

^^^^ Tribúna je impozantná a aj prostredie pekné, len trocha ponatierať a hneď by z toho bol úžasný štadiónik kay:

Akú má kapacitu tá krytá tribúna?


----------



## xyzed

hidden said:


> ^^^^ Tribúna je impozantná a aj prostredie pekné, len trocha ponatierať a hneď by z toho bol úžasný štadiónik kay:
> 
> Akú má kapacitu tá krytá tribúna?


impozantna??  no myslim ze na tej tribune by bolo trebba viac roboty....ale tak chapem ze na slovensku je standard trochu iny ako inde...


----------



## SunshineBB

xyzed said:


> impozantna??  no myslim ze na tej tribune by bolo trebba viac roboty....ale tak chapem ze na slovensku je standard trochu iny ako inde...


ta tribuna je velmi podobna tej na Stiavnickach(pred reko) len mensia .. impozantna mozno v tom zmysle, ze je velka na taky maly klub a mesto, a pamata dobre zapasy BSC Bardejov


----------



## p182

SunshineBB said:


> ta tribuna je velmi podobna tej na Stiavnickach(pred reko) len mensia .. impozantna mozno v tom zmysle, ze je velka na taky maly klub a mesto, a pamata dobre zapasy BSC Bardejov


presne tak :O)


----------



## Richie18

johnnyy said:


> ono nie je vsetko stratene.. podla mna ak postavia to obchodne centrum.. (ak postavia samozrejme) a zacne im vynasat.. tak sa dobuduju aj ostatne casti tribun.. a moze sa na vychodnej tribune nadstavit, kedze bola projektovana na dvojitu (zaklady a tak).
> dalsia moznost je taka, ze zilina vyhra nejaky ten turnaj ci slovensky alebo sa zucastni eufa ci ligy majstrov.. tak im pojdu prachy aj odtial.. a mozno to dostavaju este skor ako obchodne centrum..


Na tú LM si trafil, ak vyperadjú Chelsea, tak aj prachy budú, len aby bola aj tá tribúna (a potom s ňou aj racionálnejšie vstupné)... Zrejme teraz zarábajú, aby potom mohli ivenstovať (len kto bude potom na ten štadión chodiť, keď teraz všetkých odradia...)
Takže som zvedavý, ako dopadne ten zápas, a potom aj ten štadión...


----------



## brezo

No s tou dvojitou tribúnou na štadióne MŠK Žilina to nevidím reálne, aj keby prachy boli. Tá sa istotne nebude nadstavovať. Ale ak začnú to obchodné centrum, tak isto sa dotiahnu rohy, teda určite pri severnej tribúne, keďže tá bude časťou obchodného centra.


----------



## An3m

prečo sa nehrávajú zápasy repre (seniori či 21) aj na štadióne v Trnave? Podľa fotiek je až na zopár odtrhnutých sedačiek fajn aj s dobrou kapacitou 18-tisíc.


----------



## SunshineBB

An3m said:


> prečo sa nehrávajú zápasy repre (seniori či 21) aj na štadióne v Trnave? Podľa fotiek je až na zopár odtrhnutých sedačiek fajn aj s dobrou kapacitou 18-tisíc.


lebo tam nemaju prave žičlivé prostredie


----------



## reddevil

pokial viem, jednak maju v trnave problem so zazemim (parkovanie, socialne zariadenia, obcerstvenie, satne, miesta pre tv, novinarov???), ktore nesplna potrebne standardy a s jednou tribunou nie je cosi v poriadku (teraz neviem ci nie zo stavebneho hladiska...) niekde sa o tom aj pisalo a tusim, ze to bolo aj v tv...


----------



## Michal87

o tych problemoch so zazemim som nikdy nepocul, s parkovanim nemoze byt urcite problem, parkovisk je dost v bezprostrednom okoli, socialne zariadenia su zrekonstruovane, okrem tych pod juznou,ale tie su aj bez toho vyhovujuce.obcerstvenie?to je blbost,aj keby to bol problem,co nie je, tak kvoli par stankom sa nestane stadion nevyhovujuci. a to ostatne neviem posudit,ale nepocul som o tom, miest pre tv je dost, nikdy sa to nespominalo ako napr. v suvislosti so zilinou. jedine co je uzavreta cast jednej tribuny(aj to si myslim je len take divadielko so sektorom hosti) a aj bez toho je to kapacitne najvacsi stadion u nas... je to hlavne pre to co napisal SunshineBB


----------



## nikopol

No ked sa mohli hrat zapasy repre a U21 na stadione v Dubnici nad Vahom a priatelak v Zlatych Moravciach tak sa moze hrat vsade. Ako povedal Sunshine, problem je inde.


----------



## Creative

http://www.skslovan.com/spravy/index.php?clanok=123


----------



## wuane

^^to by bolo najlepsie a najrozumnejsie riesenie.Kmotrik aj J&T maju urcite prostriedky na to aby postavili stadion.Stadion by bol vo vlastnictve klubu a repre nech hra kde uzna za vhodne za prenajom.A nikto by zas nemusel nadavat na BA ze sa tu stavia za statne.


----------



## Ayran

^^ tak toto beriem  , hádam sa aj postavý


----------



## Mirec

Vyborna sprava, hlavne sa tam nestratia statne peniaze tym spravnym ludom do vacku, tito si to odkonktroluju, vyjde to lacnejsie aj rychlejsie. Naviac je podla mna myslienka narodneho futbaloveho stadiona uplne scestna...kde okrem Anglicka vobec take nieco existuje? Vsade na svete hravaju reprezentacie na klubovych stadionoch, neviem, preco by sme zrazu mali byt vynimkou, nie sme natolko bohaty stat, aby sme si podobny luxusny nezmysel mohli dovolit...


----------



## An3m

Kmotríkovi neverím nič takže očakávam že v polovičke výstavby štadióna niekedy v roku 2020 povie že neni su peniažky nech dá štát...


----------



## Ayran

Majiteľ Žiliny Antošík: Slovensko potrebuje osem menších štadiónov, nie národný

Ale Slovensko národný štadión potrebuje.

„Nemyslím si, že Slovensko potrebuje národný štadión. Skôr potrebuje šesť až osem skromnejších. Bez nich sa nemá šancu zlepšiť liga, a nebude ani spoločná česko-slovenská súťaž. Ak by tu hrávala reprezentácia a bola ochotná riadne platiť aj nájomné, veľmi rýchlo sme schopní postavením dvojstupňovej severnej tribúny zvýšiť kapacitu na 16-tisíc divákov, čo je dostačujúce."


Čítajte viac: http://futbal.sme.sk/c/5547490/maji...sich-stadionov-nie-narodny.html#ixzz0zUf75o17
100 % suhlas


----------



## Azbest

Samozrejme ze s tym suhlasim....Slovensko narodny nepotrebuje...nech tu je 5-6 modernych mensich stadionov ako jeden predrazeny...ale UVERIM AZ KED UVIDIM....


----------



## Elderik

An3m said:


> Kmotríkovi neverím nič takže očakávam že v polovičke výstavby štadióna niekedy v roku 2020 povie že neni su peniažky nech dá štát...


z 10 miliardami na účte mu asi tak skoro penažky nedojdú si myslíím , ...dúfajme že to výde :cheers:


----------



## Cubo99

Kmotor je ojebávač a neverím mu ani prt...som velmy zvedavy jak to s tym stadionom dopadne  ... Tehelnu rolu zbuura...postavi tam hypersupermarket s aquaparkom a vodotriskom...Slovan sa prestahuje na byvali petrzalsky stadion (...ktory prejde nakladnou rekonstrukciou za 20mil€ (namaluje sa, a vymenia sa sedadla za belase z pasienkov...)...a vsetci buduuu happy...


----------



## wuane

*Otazka na SunshineBB-a:* Prezidentom SFZ sa stal ten vas clovek z BB pan Kovacik,nevedel by si nam ho trochu predstavit?Ja ho vobec nepoznam a medialne informacie ma v tejto oblasti dost nezaujimaju.Radsej by som pocul nejake insiderske info o tomto panovi,co je to zac.Ak si najdes cas,vopred dakujem .


----------



## cibula

Tu je o nom celkom vystizny clanok:
http://hnonline.sk/sport/c1-31072280-miliardar-ktory-si-nasiel-cas-aj-na-futbal
Aj ked tazko povedat presne co je zac, to mozu asi len ludia z Bystrice, ktori ho poznaju dlhsie. Kazdopadne je jeho vyhra asi najlepsi mozny vysledok aky sme mohli cakat. Galisa netreba spominat, je to hajzel a Luhovy nemal podla mna potrebne zazemie na to aby mohol rozbehnut nejake zmeny. Takze uvidime, snad sa slovensky futbal posunie dopredu.


----------



## wuane

^^vyzera to byt pracovity clovek co je dobre.Aj ja si myslim ze je to najlepsia,a pre mna inac necakana volba,kedze som si myslel ze vyhra Galis.


----------



## SunshineBB

Wuane: Kovacik je velky fanusik futbalu, ale viac podnikatel. Duklu prezentuje ako svoju srdcovu zalezitost, viac ju vsak poklada za biznis, za akysi produkt ktory chce predat. Na futbalove zalezitosti sa nepozera emociami a fanatizmom, ale cislami, cislami, cislami. Peniaze chybu svetom,teda aj futbalom, Kovacik tie peniaze vraza do futbalu a tam ich chce obracat. Tie peniaze nedava preto, ze chce mat na Stiavnickach 8000 divakov priemer, teda nie ze by nechcel, ale prenho je prvorady obchodny uspech so znackou Dukla. Je to skuseny manazer, a z tych troch jednoznacne najlepsia volba, jednoznacne. Dokaze uspesne viest niekolko spolocnosti naraz, dokaze byt ziskovy, a na cele SFZ musi byt dnes prave clovek, ktory futbal vie predat ako produkt. Kto iny nez Kovacik? Inak je to clovek bez maturity tusim z Valaskej, ale koho to trapi, ked ma za sebou skutocne vysledky. Sprosty ani zadubeny nie je, o com svedci znovuobsadenie Janosa za hlavneho trenera aj po ich medializovanom spore. Pre uspech ustupuju osobne problemy, co dnes nie je az take samozrejme. Jednoducho, cisla, obchod, zisk a tomu vsetko podriadit. 

Co sa tyka mna, mam kusok zmiesane pocity, co teraz bude s Duklou. Posuva ju (podla reci ktore koluju po BB) jednej zo svojich mensich firiem, cize ostava hlavnym sefom, avsak dochadza k zmene, aj ked len administrativnej, ale neviem no. 

kazdopadne z tych troch najlepsia volba. ak by som mal skusit vycislit ich "vhodnost" na tu funkciu podla mna, tak 

Kovacik - 70 %
Luhovy - 20 %
Galis - 10 %


edit: este by som dodal jednu vec, ktora o nom mnohe vypoveda. Odkedy vstupil do Dukly, chce postavit stadion na Stiavnickach. Peniaze ma, chcenie ma, ale stadion nie je jeho. Nepatri vsak ani mestu, patri Ministerstvu Obrany /alebo vnutra, nie som si isty). 7 rokov roztaca rokovania o predaji alebo aspon dlhodobom prenajme (40 rokov) Stiavniciek, aby malo zmysel investovat. Nedari sa mu to 7 rokov, napriek tomu neustale skusa, ponukol ze zrekonstruju stadion na cisto futbalovy, a postavi atleticku drahu vedla, aj s tribunami pre 2000 divakov. Nase cervene mesto na cele so Saktorom, ktore malo moznost odkupit stadion od ministerstva za 1 korunu mu neustale hadze polena pod nohy. Napriek tomu, po vsetkom co sa udialo, po takom dlhom case neuspesnych rokovani, Kovacik je tu , dotuje Duklu a nevzdava sa myslienky na novy stadion. Mohol by ho postavit niekde v smere na Zvolen, ale snazi sa zachytit tu 50 rocnu tradiciu stadiona na stiavnickach. to si nesmierne cenim.


----------



## marish

eMKejx said:


> sorry za offtopic: kamos bol teraz na zapase Interu v Milane na lige, sedel "len" niekde skoro uplne pod strechou. Neviem co osobne videl, ale to co pofotil. Uf to je chram!!! Sice Slovensku "az" taky stanok netreba, musi to byt ale zazitok. Krasa proste, tyzden predtym si kupil exkurziu stadiona (nechcem trepat cenu, ci 17e ci kolko vyvalil za to) bol v kabine teda satni kde sedavaju z AC-cka, nad kazdou kozenou sedackou LCDcko, v strede stol AC Milano, a potom bol v nejakych miestnostiach kde su asi makety vsetkych vyznamnych trofeji a samozrejme hraci - i ked len voskovy ale mohli ste sa snimi odfotit, proste perfetny stanok. Kiez by v buducnosti vedeli Slovenske futbalove stanky spojit s hrou v utrobach aj nieco viac, nielen obchody a kaviarnicky...


tak ac milano je pojem, podobna exkurzia sa da zazit aj v inych svetovych kluboch. ja som sa chystal do nou campu, akurat nam to casovo uz vobec nevyslo. 
na slovensku by sa nieco take tazko uzivilo, kedze by o nieco take zahranicni turisti velky zaujem nemali.


----------



## brezo

A čo ty vieš. Možno by to bolo zaujímavé. Ja som absolvoval exkurziu na žilinskom štadióne.  I keď je to úsmevné, oproti štadiónu AC Miláno. A napríklad, na žilinskom štadióne raz mali návštevu, chlapík, turista aj s manželkou z Amsterdamu si odskočili pozrieť žilinský štadión, pretože poznali MŠK z duelu s Ajaxom. Boli na nejakej ceste v Poľsku a tak sa zastavili. A tu im ukázali štadión, oni sa pofotili, nakúpili suvenírov a boli spokojní. Pozrieť si sieň slávy, biznis boxy, press centrum, tribúny, kaplnku, niečo sa dozvedieť o klube. Je to pekné a pre futbalových nadšencov zaujímavé.


----------



## SunshineBB

brezo said:


> A čo ty vieš. Možno by to bolo zaujímavé. Ja som absolvoval exkurziu na žilinskom štadióne.  I keď je to úsmevné, oproti štadiónu AC Miláno. A napríklad, na žilinskom štadióne raz mali návštevu, chlapík, turista aj s manželkou z Amsterdamu si odskočili pozrieť žilinský štadión, pretože poznali MŠK z duelu s Ajaxom. Boli na nejakej ceste v Poľsku a tak sa zastavili. A tu im ukázali štadión, oni sa pofotili, nakúpili suvenírov a boli spokojní. Pozrieť si sieň slávy, biznis boxy, press centrum, tribúny, kaplnku, niečo sa dozvedieť o klube. Je to pekné a pre futbalových nadšencov zaujímavé.


dovolim si oponovat. pre europana pozriet si zilinsky stadion, jeho sien slavy a pod je ako keby si siel do estonska ty, pozrel by si si stadion prvoligoveho tymu Kohtla-Jarve Lootus, jeho sien slavy, najslavnejsich hracov, o ktorych si nikdy nepocul .. mam z toho taky pocit .. ked uz si pozriem stadion, tak pre tri rozne dovody .. alebo je to obrovske architektonicke dielo(San Siro, Nou Camp) , alebo je to stadion slavneho tymu (Wisla krakow, Rapid Wien), alebo je to historicke miesto, kde sa odohrali velke udalosti (Heysel - uz zburany, Hillsborough a pod) .. slovenske stadiony nikdy nebudu sluzit ako turisticke atrakcie, lebo oproti zahraniciu mozu ponuknut jednu desatinu .. mali by sme sa hlavne zamerat na to co je potrebne pre nas .. napr absolutne zbytocna kaplnka na zilinskom stadione po vzore Nou Campu, az na to, ze tu posvatil Jan Pavol II a je tam od nepamati, ta na zilinskom stadione len zabera miesto


----------



## brezo

SunshineBB said:


> dovolim si oponovat. pre europana pozriet si zilinsky stadion, jeho sien slavy a pod je ako keby si siel do estonska ty, pozrel by si si stadion prvoligoveho tymu Kohtla-Jarve Lootus, jeho sien slavy, najslavnejsich hracov, o ktorych si nikdy nepocul .. mam z toho taky pocit .. ked uz si pozriem stadion, tak pre tri rozne dovody .. alebo je to obrovske architektonicke dielo(San Siro, Nou Camp) , alebo je to stadion slavneho tymu (Wisla krakow, Rapid Wien), alebo je to historicke miesto, kde sa odohrali velke udalosti (Heysel - uz zburany, Hillsborough a pod) .. slovenske stadiony nikdy nebudu sluzit ako turisticke atrakcie, lebo oproti zahraniciu mozu ponuknut jednu desatinu .. mali by sme sa hlavne zamerat na to co je potrebne pre nas .. napr absolutne zbytocna kaplnka na zilinskom stadione po vzore Nou Campu, az na to, ze tu posvatil Jan Pavol II a je tam od nepamati, ta na zilinskom stadione len zabera miesto


Asi máš pravdu.  Nebol by to žiadny trhák teda, zahraničných turistov by tam veľa nezavítalo, možno v rámci nejakých európskych líg zopár. Ale pre nás slovákov, fanúšikov futbalu, alebo školákov by to bolo zaujímavejšie. Nech sa buduje vzťah medzi klubom a fanúšikmi, ukáže sa tak, že sa netreba báť chodiť na futbal a že sú aj hráči, ktorí môžu byť vzorom.


----------



## Azbest

http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok10650...entrum.htm?utm_source=neprehliadnite__titulka

zmeni sa nieco??? alebo su to opät velke recicky a skutek utek????

osobne neverim ziadnym projektom tych sme tu uz mali neurekom...uverim az ked sa zacne stavat...


----------



## Ayran

^^ osobne si myslím , že tento projekt sa spravý , poprad je idealne miesto pre kluby a reprezenacie na letnú pripravu spojenu z regeneraciou , staci dobudovať športoviska a kluby cez leto mozu sem smelo chodit vo velkom , mesto poprad to urcite privita je to jeden zo sposobou ako cez leto naplnit tatry a takisto je to aj prilezistost ako slovensko spropagovat vo svete...

a čo sa tyka tych exkurzii , myslim ze v Steel arene nieco take bolo v ramci škol , neviem ci to este funguje ,ale zda sa mi ze je to mozne aj teraz ak sa nahlasite na sektretariate , lebo počas treningov je vstup dnu zakazany


----------



## R1S0

a co Narodne treningove centrum v Senci? Naco ho stavali?

ci treba niekomu prihodit biznis?


----------



## xyzed

R1S0 said:


> a co Narodne treningove centrum v Senci? Naco ho stavali?
> 
> ci treba niekomu prihodit biznis?


myslis ze to co je v Senci staci?? chces porovnavat podmienky v senci a mozne podmienky v Poprade??


----------



## R1S0

ja v prispevku nic o porovnavani nepisem.


----------



## SunshineBB

R1S0 said:


> ja v prispevku nic o porovnavani nepisem.


tak naco spominas senec, ked aj sam tusis, ze poprad bude "ina kava" ?


----------



## tifo.pressburg

eMKejx said:


> pekny stadionik, drzim palce, a foto zo stavby niesu? vypada to zaujimavo a aj rieseni vstupov do sektorov je pekne a prehladne - jednoduchy a ucelny projekt!


http://fcpetrzalka1898.sk/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=13


----------



## michaelse

http://www.futbalsfz.sk/projekt-ntc/ 

Projekt NTC
Národné tréningové centrum

NTC Senec
Projekt Národného tréningového centra v Senci

Ide o významný projekt SFZ na ktorý prispela Medzinárodná futbalová asociácia v rámci rozvojového programu „Goal". Slávnostné otvorenie NTC Senec za prítomnosti prezidenta FIFA Seppa Blattera a člena VV FIFA Michela Platiniho sa uskutočnilo 6. septembra 2003.

Popis NTC:

SFZ vybudovalo v Senci špičkové tréningové centrum s troma ihriskami, tribúnami a hlavnou budovou. Stavbu realizovala firma ZIPP od decembra 2001 v hodnote 130 miliónov korún.

Hlavná hracia plocha s prírodným trávnatým povrchom o rozmeroch 105 x 68 m má automatické zavlažovanie, umelé osvetlenie s kapacitou 1000 luxov, modernú svetelnú tabuľu a ozvučenie.

Okolo hlavnej plochy sú tribúny pre divákov. Hlavná krytá tribúna s kapacitou 1.452 sedadiel tvorí aj centrálny objekt celého areálu. Spolu s ostatnými nekrytými tribúnami je kapacita sedadiel pre divákov okolo hlavnej hracej plochy 3.264 miest. Okrem hlavnej hracej plochy je v areáli NTC Senec vybudovaná aj trávnatá tréningová plocha s automatickým zavlažovaním a umelým osvetlením.

Tretia tréningová plocha je pokrytá umelým trávnikom III. generácie zn. Prestige 50 francúzskej výroby. Ihrisko je taktiež vybavené umelým osvetlením a krytou tribúnou s kapacitou 150divákov. K dispozícii je ešte tréningová plocha s umelým trávnikom o rozmeroch 50 x 30 metrov, ktorá slúži na rozcvičovanie a tréning menších skupín.

V hlavnej budove sa okrem šatní a hygienických a sociálnych zariadení nachádzajú skladové a prevádzkové priestory. Súčasťou objektu je aj kompletná vodoliečba, regenerácia s odpočívarňou a posilovňou, ďalej medicínsko diagnostické centrum, antidopingové laboratórium a práčovňa.

V budove hlavnej krytej tribúny sa nachádzajú administratívne priestory pre pracovníkov NTC, členov komisií SFZ , školiace stredisko pre trénerov, zasadacia miestnosť a priestory V.I.P.

Projekt NTC Národné tréningové centrum NTC Senec Projekt Národného tréningového centra v Senci Ide o významný projekt SFZ na ktorý prispela Medzinárodná futbalová asociácia v rámci rozvojového programu „Goal". Slávnostné otvorenie NTC Senec za prítomnosti prezidenta FIFA Seppa Blattera a člena VV FIFA Michela Platiniho sa uskutočnilo 6. septembra 2003. Popis NTC: SFZ vybudovalo v Senci špičkové tréningové centrum s troma ihriskami, tribúnami a hlavnou budovou. Stavbu realizovala firma ZIPP od decembra 2001 v hodnote 130 miliónov korún. Hlavná hracia plocha s prírodným trávnatým povrchom o rozmeroch 105 x 68 m má automatické zavlažovanie, umelé osvetlenie s kapacitou 1000 luxov, modernú svetelnú tabuľu a ozvučenie. Okolo hlavnej plochy sú tribúny pre divákov. Hlavná krytá tribúna s kapacitou 1.452 sedadiel tvorí aj centrálny objekt celého areálu. Spolu s ostatnými nekrytými tribúnami je kapacita sedadiel pre divákov okolo hlavnej hracej plochy 3.264 miest. Okrem hlavnej hracej plochy je v areáli NTC Senec vybudovaná aj trávnatá tréningová plocha s automatickým zavlažovaním a umelým osvetlením. Tretia tréningová plocha je pokrytá umelým trávnikom III. generácie zn. Prestige 50 francúzskej výroby. Ihrisko je taktiež vybavené umelým osvetlením a krytou tribúnou s kapacitou 150divákov. K dispozícii je ešte tréningová plocha s umelým trávnikom o rozmeroch 50 x 30 metrov, ktorá slúži na rozcvičovanie a tréning menších skupín. V hlavnej budove sa okrem šatní a hygienických a sociálnych zariadení nachádzajú skladové a prevádzkové priestory. Súčasťou objektu je aj kompletná vodoliečba, regenerácia s odpočívarňou a posilovňou, ďalej medicínsko diagnostické centrum, antidopingové laboratórium a práčovňa. V budove hlavnej krytej tribúny sa nachádzajú administratívne priestory pre pracovníkov NTC, členov komisií SFZ , školiace stredisko pre trénerov, zasadacia miestnosť a priestory

Národného tréningového centra v Senci Ide o významný projekt SFZ na ktorý prispela Medzinárodná futbalová asociácia v rámci rozvojového programu „Goal". Slávnostné otvorenie NTC Senec za prítomnosti prezidenta FIFA Seppa Blattera a člena VV FIFA Michela Platiniho sa uskutočnilo 6. septembra 2003. Popis NTC: SFZ vybudovalo v Senci špičkové tréningové centrum s troma ihriskami, tribúnami a hlavnou budovou. Stavbu realizovala firma ZIPP od decembra 2001 v hodnote 130 miliónov korún. Hlavná hracia plocha s prírodným trávnatým povrchom o rozmeroch 105 x 68 m má automatické zavlažovanie, umelé osvetlenie s kapacitou 1000 luxov, modernú svetelnú tabuľu a ozvučenie. Okolo hlavnej plochy sú tribúny pre divákov. Hlavná krytá tribúna s kapacitou 1.452 sedadiel tvorí aj centrálny objekt celého areálu. Spolu s ostatnými nekrytými tribúnami je kapacita sedadiel pre divákov okolo hlavnej hracej plochy 3.264 miest. Okrem hlavnej hracej plochy je v areáli NTC Senec vybudovaná aj trávnatá tréningová plocha s automatickým zavlažovaním a umelým osvetlením. Tretia tréningová plocha je pokrytá umelým trávnikom III. generácie zn. Prestige 50 francúzskej výroby. Ihrisko je taktiež vybavené umelým osvetlením a krytou tribúnou s kapacitou 150divákov. K dispozícii je ešte tréningová plocha s umelým trávnikom o rozmeroch 50 x 30 metrov, ktorá slúži na rozcvičovanie a tréning menších skupín. V hlavnej budove sa okrem šatní a hygienických a sociálnych zariadení nachádzajú skladové a prevádzkové priestory. Súčasťou objektu je aj kompletná vodoliečba, regenerácia s odpočívarňou a posilovňou, ďalej medicínsko diagnostické centrum, antidopingové laboratórium a práčovňa. V budove hlavnej krytej tribúny sa nachádzajú administratívne priestory pre pracovníkov NTC, členov komisií SFZ , školiace stredisko pre trénerov, zasadacia miestnosť a priestory V.I.P.


----------



## Kvietok

*Nad rekonštrukciou štadióna stále visia otázniky*

Tvrdia, že dlhy vyrovnajú a deaflympiáda bude



> Kežmarský zimák niektorým teraz pripomína obrovskú preliezačku. Po plánovanej miliónovej megarekonštrukcii kvôli deaflympiáde pre nepočujúcich akoby spľasla bublina. Čulý pracovný ruch sa na stavbe zastavil, pretože sľubované peniaze od deaflympijského výboru doposiaľ nedorazili. Viacerí robotníci tvrdia, že za prácu nedostali ani cent. Deaflympijský výbor sľubuje, že všetky podlžnosti vyrovnajú a deaflympiáda bude. Nevedno však, či na rozostavaných štadiónoch v Kežmarku a Levoči.


korzar.


----------



## Ayran

takto nejako by mal vyzerat zimák v starej lubovni a postavit ho chce Majo Hossa


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Kiežby si z neho a Gáboríka zobral príklad aspoň každý 2. slovenský zástupca NHL.


----------



## Detonator789

*Zimný štadión v Levoči*

http://www.topky.sk/cl/10/832932/FO...li-zburat-stadion-novy-je-zatial-v-nedohladne


----------



## R1S0

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Kiežby si z neho a Gáboríka zobral príklad aspoň každý 2. slovenský zástupca NHL.


tak to ostava uz iba jeden stadion postavit :lol::lol: :shifty:


----------



## Puki

Ja to tu velmo nesledujem. Toto som dnes nasiel na sportkach.
http://sportky.topky.sk/c/54871/pistek-nasleduje-gaborika-v-bratislave-postavi-stadion

Ak sa to tu uz rozoberalo tak sorry


----------



## Ayran

^^ lepšie miesto si uz ani vybrat nemohol hno:


----------



## wuane

^^preco?


----------



## Phill

je to na jeho dobrovoľnom úsudku, ale aj tak som rád, že Slovensko tak Bratislave praje... :yes: Pištek je odchovanec Slovana a BL je to jeho rodné mesto, iba chce podporiť talenty, ktorých je aj tu určite veľa.


----------



## Ayran

ale tak bratislava ma dost klzisk , mohol vybrat nejake menšie mesto v okoli BA , spavil by lepšie .... v meste by sa aspon sporpagoval šport a klizsko by bolo viac vyuzite


----------



## Trak-Tor

Ayran said:


> ale tak bratislava ma dost klzisk , mohol vybrat nejake menšie mesto v okoli BA , spavil by lepšie .... v meste by sa aspon sporpagoval šport a klizsko by bolo viac vyuzite


Kde si na to prišiel, ž ma BL dosť klzísk?? Ružinovský štadión (s dvomi plochami), Dúbravka 1. Plus rekonštruovaný Nepela s 3 plochami (ktorý je asi 1 km od Ružinovského. To sa ti zdá dosť?? 
Samotný Lamač ako mestská časť je väčší ako hociktoré menšie mesto v okolí BL, ktoré spomínaš, takže si klzisko (malý štadiónik) plne zaslúži. Každá mestská časť by ho mala mať (aj menšie mesto samozrejme).
:cheers:


----------



## caicoo

> V Košiciach by v najbližších rokoch mohol na Hornáde vyrásť nový vodácky komplex pre vodný slalom, rafting a vodné rodeo.


Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5642489/v-kosiciach-ma-vyrast-novy-areal-vodnych-sportov.html#ixzz15SjEUoPa
pekna myslienka :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

^^ to je uz stary projekt , su aj vizualizacie niekde v ke topicu ...


----------



## kapibara

Samsung arena:


----------



## SunshineBB

vidim ze to funguje


----------



## Phill

kapibara said:


> Samsung arena:


[OT]nah... dnes opäť prehra.. takto sa ani do playoff nedostaneme. Trochu mi to pripomína situáciu spred pár rokov, keď vypadol futbalový Slovan z Corgoňa do dedinskej ligy. [/OT]


----------



## kapibara

SunshineBB said:


> vidim ze to funguje


:lol: asi len kedy chce.


----------



## SunshineBB

Phill said:


> [OT]nah... dnes opäť prehra.. takto sa ani do playoff nedostaneme. Trochu mi to pripomína situáciu spred pár rokov, keď vypadol futbalový Slovan z Corgoňa do dedinskej ligy. [/OT]


neboj , rozsiria ligu a vsetko bude opat OK

Mimochodom v tej dedinskej lige hrali 80 tisicova Banska Bystrica, 90 tisicovy Presov, tusim len o rok minul slavny Slovan 70 tisicovu Trnavu, o 240 tisicovych Kosiciach ktore to dotiahli do tretej ligy a zaniku ani netreba hovorit. Cize dedinska?


----------



## Phill

SunshineBB said:


> neboj , rozsiria ligu a vsetko bude opat OK
> 
> Mimochodom v tej dedinskej lige hrali 80 tisicova Banska Bystrica, 90 tisicovy Presov, tusim len o rok minul slavny Slovan 70 tisicovu Trnavu, o 240 tisicovych Kosiciach ktore to dotiahli do tretej ligy a zaniku ani netreba hovorit. Cize dedinska?


pokiaľ viem, dnes tieto mestá hrajú 1. ligu (samozrejme každý niekde začínal). A v prípade Slovana by som nastavil latku trochu vyššie, predsa má ten klub nejaké meno a stoje za ním úspechy. Vážne sa mi nechce nejako hádať, ale na Slovensku je v prípade futbalu (aj hokeja) veľmi slabá konkurencia a teda vypadnutie z najvyššej ligy považujem za hanbu. Možno sa raz dočkáme vytvorenia akejsi federatívnej ligy s Českom. Prospelo by to nielen nám, ale aj im.

teda áno, je to dedinská liga, už nechýba veľa a nazvem tak aj najvyššiu. BTW. ja rozumiem, že v 2. najvyššej sú na SK pomery aj celkom dobré mužstvá, ale aj tak je ich ako šafránu. 
Veď sa pozrime na ZA. Na Slovensku ZA pomaly nemá konkurenciu (veď ani nie je z čoho vyberať), akonáhle postúpia do európskych súťaží, stávajú sa tam fackovacím panákom a ukáže sa kvalita mužstva a hlavne našej ligy. Tu však ide najmä o zázemie nášho futbalu, absentujúce kvalitné štadióny, teda nízky záujem divákov a futbalové akadémie. A ak sa aj niekoho podarí vychovať, tak radšej zuteká...


----------



## NuSo

Prosím vás, už Corgoň je dedinská liga. Celý náš klubový futbal a bohuziaľ aj hokej je na tom špatne prešpatne .


----------



## SunshineBB

zle som pochopil vyznam slova "dedinska", ja na tuto temu pouzivam vyraz "horska" liga. jasne, zilina je v europskom meradle tragedia, o ostatnych kluboch netreba ani nic hovorit, cela liga je na zgrcanie. ja som to zobral z toho demografickeho hladiska, obcas sa pristihnem, ako si sedim na kably.


----------



## i_love_ikarus

SunshineBB said:


> neboj , rozsiria ligu a vsetko bude opat OK


:lol: trefná poznámka 

btw, stáva sa slávnym zahraničným klubom, že niekedy vypadnú do nižšej súťaže (Newcastle, Leeds Utd, Lazio, Juventus...), takže samo o sebe to nie je nejaká veľká tragédia. Horšie už je, ak nastane scenár ako v prípade 1.FC, ale to sa zase vo vyspelých krajinách stať nemôže...
Avšak má to aj pozitívnu stránku - ak ju chceme veľmi nájsť. Nastane ten správny futbalový hlad a tie prvé návštevy po postupe do najvyššej ligy sú na naše pomery parádne a oživí to zabehaný stereotyp :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## reddevil

i_love_ikarus said:


> :lol: trefná poznámka
> 
> btw, stáva sa slávnym zahraničným klubom, že niekedy vypadnú do nižšej súťaže (Newcastle, Leeds Utd, Lazio, Juventus...), takže samo o sebe to nie je nejaká veľká tragédia. Horšie už je, ak nastane scenár ako v prípade 1.FC, ale to sa zase vo vyspelých krajinách stať nemôže...
> Avšak má to aj pozitívnu stránku - ak ju chceme veľmi nájsť. Nastane ten správny futbalový hlad a tie prvé návštevy po postupe do najvyššej ligy sú na naše pomery parádne a oživí to zabehaný stereotyp :cheers: :nuts:


stava sa aj vo vyspelych krajinach... napriklad AC Parma v Taliansku, v roku 2003, po problemoch a skandale s mliekarenskym gigantom Parmalat... klub sa dostal pod spravu statu, v roku 2005 premenoval na Parma FC, v roku 2007 ho od statu kupil novy majitel... asi tak nejak


----------



## SunshineBB

reddevil said:


> stava sa aj vo vyspelych krajinach... napriklad AC Parma v Taliansku, v roku 2003, po problemoch a skandale s mliekarenskym gigantom Parmalat... klub sa dostal pod spravu statu, v roku 2005 premenoval na Parma FC, v roku 2007 ho od statu kupil novy majitel... asi tak nejak


Tak aj Olympique Marseille mal svoje svetle korupcne chvilky hned po vitazstve v PEM , v Anglicku sa isty cas prestalo darit Newcastlu United, a napr. taky Leeds United je na uplnom dne , v Cechach ma najlepsi klub za poslednych 5 rokov, Slavia, existencne problemy, v Rakusku par rokov dozadu padla na hubu Austria Vieden, takto by sa dalo pokracovat donekonecna 

ale tie slovenske priklady su naozaj specialne .. 1. FC Kosice neexistuju a ich stadion je zarasteny travou, Inter neexistuje, a jeho tragikomicky stadion robi hanbu pred celou europou .. a pritom ide o dva zo styroch najslavnejsich slovenskych klubov .. a to by sa este patrilo povedat, ze ten najslavnejsi nema ani vlastny stadion .. taka je uroven futbalu na slovensku ..


----------



## Detonator789

^^
Pravda pravdúca !


----------



## cibula

Nová športová aréna pre Bratislavu


> Nová športová aréna pre Bratislavu
> 
> 17.11.2010
> 
> Bratislava – Predseda predstavenstva spoločnosti TriGranit, Gábor Zászlós dnes na stretnutí s predsedom Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja Pavlom Frešom predložil návrh ako riešiť problém chýbajúcich kapacít pre športové a kultúrne aktivity v hlavnom meste a jeho okolí.
> 
> „Je tu príležitosť, aby aj Bratislava získala stánok športu ale i kultúry na úrovni, ktorú poznáme z iných európskych metropol. Podobný projekt sme zrealizovali v chorvátskom Záhrebe a prakticky okamžitou odozvou bolo zvýšenie športových a voľno časových aktivít obyvateľov mesta a jeho širšieho okolia. Okrem toho sa aréna prakticky hneď po otvorení stala miestom konania významných medzinárodných turnajov či koncertov svetových hviezd,“ povedal G. Zászlós.
> 
> Investor je pripravený arénu stavať vo vlastnej réžii, ako však odznelo na dnešnom stretnutí u Pavla Freša, v prípade záujmu župy, mesta, či vlády o účasť v projekte, je TriGranit otvorený rokovaniam.


No, zda sa ze Trigranit je uz dost zufaly, tak skusaju vsetko... Skoda ze z toho nakoniec asi nebude nic.


----------



## vlaDyka

*project update - 11/2010 -* pre
projekt Výstavby viacúčelového areálu, kde bude aj *futbalovy stadion pre Spartak Trnava*
sa podľa slov jedneho z kandidatov na primatora mesta odlozilo/oddialilo dalsie kroky o 2 roky.
Bez podrobnosti.....
viac v : http://tv.sme.sk/v/18017/bude-v-trnave-novy-stadion.html


----------



## achjo

Ayran said:


> takto nejako by mal vyzerat zimák v starej lubovni a postavit ho chce Majo Hossa


Ehm, pokiaľ viem v Ľubovni chcú ten štadión dostavať za peniaze od vlády, ktoré im v marci sľúbil ešte Fico. Podľa Hossu sa to má len volať.


----------



## Mareckus

Tak žeby...? 

http://sport.aktuality.sk/clanok/10...25-tisic-miest-bude-stat-na-okraji-petrzalky/


----------



## Cubo99

Mareckus said:


> Tak žeby...?
> 
> http://sport.aktuality.sk/clanok/10...25-tisic-miest-bude-stat-na-okraji-petrzalky/


myslim ze konecne mudre riesenie, lepsie ako stavat v prehustenom centre na tehelnej roli, v Petrzalke je miesta dost aj na pripadne zvacsenie kapacity. Zatial to ale bolo vzdy len o reciach, dufajme ze coskoro sa to zmeni 

// len nevem presne co znamena v blizkosti planovaneho obchvatu, kedze ten by mal viest popred rusovce, co sa mi zda byt az moc daleko


----------



## wuane

^^asi ze to k nemu bude blizsie ako doteraz.


----------



## vano

toto je asi zatial najrozumnejsie riesenie, lepsie ako to znovu nasavat do tehelneho pola, takto by sa postavil fungel novy stadion a nedopadlo by to urcite tak ako s MS stadion, kde by iba tiekli financie a vysledok dost rozporuplny..


----------



## p182

zopar fotiek z ligy majstrov chelsea - zilina. fotene mobilom


----------



## Ayran

O khl v Poprade


----------



## vano

tak hadam to na buduci rok vyjde a bude ta vysnivana KHL v PP, pomohlo by to nielen hokeju a teda by to aj ozivilo nase konciny,ale myslim si, ze by to prospelo vyrazne turistickemu ruchu a aj pokladnici mesta Poprad


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^Suhlasim*Poprad*si*to*zasluzi*ako*mesto*Tatier.


----------



## Ayran

Hokejova hala v hamuliakove (ba) je uz open  
http://www.hamikovo.sk/index.php


----------



## Detonator789

Aquacity aréna, Poprad
Naozaj pekne zrekonštruovaný štadión, škoda tej KHL-ky.


----------



## Ayran

^^ tieto fotky su este pred rekonštrukciou 
tu maš po 
















zimak sa da rozširit o dalšie 4ry rady podla potreby...


----------



## mirolesko

^^celkom pekne zrekonštruovaný štadión, asi 3. alebo 4. najkrajší na Slovensku, akurát mohli vymeniť tie sklá na prednej časti štadiónu. Zvonku by vyzeral o dost krajsie...


----------



## vano

pekne stadionik, este by sa hodil parkovaci dom a treningovy stadion a bolo by to super, akurat pripravene na buduci rok khl-ky


----------



## wuane

^^pokial si dobre spominam,treningovu halu mal zabezpecit HC Lev,no ale dopadlo to ako to dopadlo.


----------



## vano

hm..no ak budu chciet zacat hrat buduci rok khl, tak skor ci neskor by tu treningovu halu potrebovat, ak tam teda budu dva teamy jeden v extralige a druhu v khl tak to bude celkom nabite na tu jednu ladovu plochu, no ved uvidime ci sa nieco zmeni


----------



## Ayran

pokial viem tak uz by tu treningovku aj mali stavat  
a o predne sklo sa nebojim ked bude KHL tam isto pribudne nejaka svetelna reklama


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Osobne sa mi viac pači Garmin arena v Žiline ako Popradsky štadion :


----------



## Ayran

^^ a uz si tam bol ?


----------



## vano

ja som bol v Garmin arene ale nebol som v PP , takze ani ja porovnavat nemozem,ale aj tak najsamlepsi je martinsky hokejovy stanok - pome MHC, teda vlastne Mountfield:nuts:, to len tak off topic,ale radsej nereagujte lebo to zacne potom byt tu ako hokejove forum:lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

Ayran said:


> Hokejova hala v hamuliakove (ba) je uz open
> http://www.hamikovo.sk/index.php


Kamarát tam chodí hrávať každú nedeľu už min. pol roka.


----------



## ADIHASH

*11.2.2011*


----------



## bailey

*Prvý zápas na novom bratislavskom zimáku*

http://tv.sme.sk/v/19328/prvy-zapas-na-novom-bratislavskom-zimaku.html


----------



## radeoNko

ŠPORTOVÁ HALA LEVICE

Využitie: basketbal, volejbal, minifutbal, hádzaná 
Kapacita: 2000 osôb, z toho na sedenie 1500


----------



## JimmySK

*Mestská športová hala Humenné*

Kapacita: 1182 miest na sedenie

Rozmery palubovky: 42 m x 26 m Výška: 11,20 m 

Športy: volejbal, basketbal, hádzaná, halový futbal, tenis , lezecká stena , ...

Iné využitie : Organizovanie spoločenských a kultúrnych podujatí

Služby: predajňa športového oblečenia , občerstvenie v bufete


----------



## eMKejx

velmi pekna hala aj v Humennom, chvalim 

btw: ako je to stou plavarnou v Trencine? to je mi teda system (tie dlhy su sice extremne, ale...)

http://spravy.pravda.sk/trenciansku...k_regiony.asp?c=A110217_083542_sk_regiony_p09

- clankov je vela a kazdy si tvrdi svoje... som zvedavy ci to tak dobre zvoleny primator mesta Rybnicek nejako vyriesi a ako rychlo?!


----------



## vlaDyka

info news : 









V najnovšom čísle (7.3.) sa dočítate : 
...
*- Švajčiarsky investor začal s projektom obnovy trnavského štadióna váhať*
...

http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5795698/v-najnovsom-cisle-sa-docitate.html

Na margo predzimnej spravy :
http://www.eurobrew.sk/sk/linky/linky.php?id_kat=25

"_*Švajčiari váhajú s výstavbou štadióna - Švajčiarsky investor mestu potvrdil, že vytvoril pracovný tím, ktorý má pripraviť projekt pre výstavbu nového štadióna. S investíciou však stále váhajú. *
TRNAVA. Pravdepodobne rýchle rozhodnutie radnice a okamžitá zmena územného plánu zaskočila švajčiarskeho investora Hidber Consultants GmBH. Ten totiž začal váhať s investíciou do výstavby nového štadióna v centre mesta. Hoci predstaviteľov mesta nedávno ubezpečil, že už má zostavený tím pre vypracovanie projektu, zatiaľ nie je isté, či sa stavať bude. Stanovisko by malo byť známe začiatkom zimy. Od projektu závisí, či získajú územné rozhodnutie pre stavbu. „Ak by som povedal, že štadión sa stavať nebude, klamal by som. Ak poviem, že sa stavať bude, takisto by som klamal. Nevieme, ako sa situácia posunie," informoval viceprimátor Trnavy Vladimír Butko. Podľa neho váhanie investora spôsobuje hospodárska kríza. Ešte koncom augusta mestu investor potvrdil, že spracováva všetky pripomienky a výstavbu štadióna, obchodných aj bytových domov nič neohrozuje. „Rokovali sme spolu asi desaťkrát a mal som pocit, že neočakávali také rýchle konanie. Myslím, že ak by s projektom prišli pred rokom, štadión by sa už staval,"dodal Butko. Radnica so švajčiarskou spoločnosťou začiatkom septembra podpísala aj memorandum o pokračovaní v krokoch smerujúcich k výstavbe. Ak by sa investor rozhodol stavať, Trnava by získala okrem obchodných a bytových domov aj nové parkovacie plochy a dominantný, osemdesiatmetrový vežiak. utorok 3. 11. 2009 13:01 | Rasťo Piovarči, SME_"

\\edit
Tak uz sa clanok z MY zverejnili uz aj v SME : http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5799075/svajciari-mlcia-poslanci-projektu-zatial-veria.html


----------



## ADIHASH

*Tréningové haly pri Nepelovi /9.3.2011/:*


----------



## eMKejx

Široky si pekne postavil zo statnych ten cinziak ale nik mu na to nepride, resp. nechce prist 

ps: treningove haly su prepojene s hotelom alebo sa len o seba opieraju murmy?, vypada to hrozne - ten kontrast medzi plechom a tou celkom vkusnou fasadou hotela. hotel mohol stat aspon o nejake metre dalej, odeleny napr. zelenou.


----------



## Creative

eMKejx said:


> Široky si pekne postavil zo statnych ten cinziak ale nik mu na to nepride, resp. nechce prist
> 
> ps: treningove haly su prepojene s hotelom alebo sa len o seba opieraju murmy?, vypada to hrozne - ten kontrast medzi plechom a tou celkom vkusnou fasadou hotela. hotel mohol stat aspon o nejake metre dalej, odeleny napr. zelenou.


nemohol, je tam už cesta, ale áno vyzerá o otrasne, aspo trochu podobné to mohlo byť.

mimochodom nieje nariadená kontrola od Mikloša na efektívnost vynaložených prostriedkov?


----------



## eMKejx

o kontrole neviem... ale jedno je iste ked Siroky zacal rozhadzovat vkuse pytal viac a zrazu aha aka opacha vedla stadiona, za to co sa dalo tam, mohla mat bratislava 2 stadiony, jeden sice mozno v povodnom stave, ale druhy celkom novy a nie ze by sa predrazovala rekonstrukcia povodneho... a nepiste tu ze stavebny material siel hore a pod. su to kraviny a vyplody bujnej fantazie lebo uz pri prvotnom projekte sa pri kalkulacii muselo ratat stym kolko rokov sa to bude celkove realizovat a stym pocitat aj mozne navysovanie cien prac. hodiny, materialu v nasledujucich rokoch. Ale necudujme sa, zijeme v kocurkove


----------



## Ayran

keby ten hotel bo otoceny o 45° ku ceste vyzeralo by to lepšie ako takto


----------



## marish

Creative said:


> mimochodom nieje nariadená kontrola od Mikloša na efektívnost vynaložených prostriedkov?


je, hovoril to na spolocnej tlacovke s ftacnikom. ma ale prebehnut az po majstrovstvach, nech sa nenarusa ich priprava a priebeh a myslim si hlavne, nech zahranicne media nepisu o nas skarede veci. ked bude po majstrovstvach, tak to uz nikoho v zahranici nebude zaujimat.

takisto ma prebehnut aj kontrola organmi mesta, cize bude to taka dvojita kontrola.


----------



## aquila

a kontrola dokaze aj ta velke prd


----------



## potkanX

treningove haly v povodnych projektoch boli prepojene s hotelom, ale casom to vypadlo, tie haly sa v priebehu projektu tusim otacali. 
stadion projektoval fischer a hotel projektovala archina z prahy, kto pozna tvorbu tychto atelierov, ten sa nedivi, ze sa tie budovy na seba ani trochu nepodobaju.


----------



## eMKejx

a v treningovej "malej hale" su dve lad. plochy?


----------



## ADIHASH

eMKejx said:


> a v treningovej "malej hale" su dve lad. plochy?


Presne tak, sú tam dve plochy.


----------



## Nihillek

Pocas MS tam bude len jedna, v tej druhej polke bude nieco ine. A po MS tam budu dve treningovky, jedna europskych a druha kanadskych rozmerov.


----------



## ADIHASH

Na tej druhej polke má byť tlačové stredisko, či ako sa tomu hovorí


----------



## Amrafel

Ináč ten hotel je hradený zo súkromných prostriedkov, nie?


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Skôr by som povedal že je hradený z tých 96 miliónov.


----------



## SunshineBB

claxxon said:


> kovacik pred casom pohrozil odchodom zo stiavniciek s tym, ze vybuduje novy stadion..ak dostane zadarmo pozemky samozrejme..je mi jasne ze dukla ostane tam kde je este dlho. jedine, zeby asr ten stadion resp. pozemok niekomu predala a dukla by sa musela stahovat..stiavnicky su dost lukrativne pozemky nie?


Ze vybuduje novy stadion, ale nie v BB. Co sa tyka nasho mesta, Kovacik ponukol, ze po odkupeni Stiavniciek postavi novy atleticky oval aj s hladiskom kdekolvek mesto ponukne. Lenze stadion vlastni armada, tym padom tento zamotany kruh nema riesenie.



wuane said:


> ^^ja mam pocit,ze tam neslo len o stadion,ale ze realne hrozilo ze vznikne novy futbalovy klub v BB,ktory by mal pravdepodobne lepsie financne zazemie ako Dukla,a tym padom by sa zrejme po case stal pre Duklu vaznou konkurenciou.


Otazne je ci, Pohronsky futbalovy klub v Brezne bol skutocnou alternativou Dukle alebo len take haló do tmy. V pripade jeho vzniku by Dukla bola minulost. Koniec koncov, jeden novy futbalovy klub uz v BB vznikol, na zakladoch FK Rakytovce, trenuje ho Anton Janos a pomaly sa prediera hore. Pre Duklu vsak nikdy konkurentom nebude, to povedali sami funkcionary onoho noveho futbaloveho klubu.


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB tak tusim ze Rakytovce tam maju dokonca dva travniky, tusim spravne?


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> SunshineBB tak tusim ze Rakytovce tam maju dokonca dva travniky, tusim spravne?


no na tom stadione som v zivote nebol, to je ten co je za rakytovcami v tom stupaku na badin, ale mne sa zda, ze tam je len jedno ihrisko, hlavné. nemylis si to s kremnickou kde je zbrusu vynoveny stadion s tribunamy aj zazemim?


----------



## claxxon

SunshineBB said:


> no na tom stadione som v zivote nebol, to je ten co je za rakytovcami v tom stupaku na badin, ale mne sa zda, ze tam je len jedno ihrisko, hlavné. nemylis si to s kremnickou kde je zbrusu vynoveny stadion s tribunamy aj zazemim?


kremnicka je byvaly sk bb? ten mini stadionik vyzera dobre


----------



## eMKejx

ano SunshineBB mas pravdu... Kremnicka.... tak som sa sekol... a teda Rakytovce idu tak hore s futbalom? to som rad, ale celkovo v okoli mesta sa to stymito "dedinskymi" klubmi pekne hybe


----------



## SunshineBB

claxxon said:


> kremnicka je byvaly sk bb? ten mini stadionik vyzera dobre


co je sk bb? lebo ak je to ŠK Banská Bystrica, tak taky nepoznam. Kremnicka bola vzdy Kremnicka.


----------



## Azbest

*Štadion FC Tatran Prešov*

Kapacita štadióna: 5410 miest (všetky na sedenie)
Ihrisko - rozmery: 105m x 68m
Osvetlenie: 1200 Lux






































*studia rekonstrukcie :*






*EDIT:* fotky z dnesneho zapasu proti Dubnici (fotene mobilom):


----------



## achjo

Toto u ešte asi nebolo spomenuté:



> Už tento rok pribudne na Orave unikátny stánok športu
> Dátum: 23 Marec 2011, Streda / Počet zobrazení: 138 / Počet komentárov: 0
> „Poďme do toho a postavme zimák,“ tieto slová odzneli v októbri minulého roka z úst predstaviteľov Hotela Altis na Oravskej priehrade. Skúsenosti s prevádzkovaním ľadovej plochy tu už existovali. Otázne však bolo, či sa oplatí postaviť na Orave druhý zimný štadión extraligových rozmerov 56 m x 26 m.
> 
> Vzhľadom na unikátny patent využívania vyrobeného tepla z chladenia a skúseností s ním sa prevádzkovatelia budúcej hokejovej bašty na hornej Orave neobávajú. „Máme jasné fakty v rukách a technológia Juraja Švingáľa je skutočne jedinečná. Bežné čerpadlá dosahujú vykurovací výkon 35 stupňov. Nám sa už pri prevádzke miniihriska podarilo dosiahnuť o desať stupňov viac. Dnes sa zimné štadióny tepla zbavujú, my ho vieme náležite využiť nielen na prevádzku hotela. Pribudne telocvičňa, vnútorné bazény, wellnes, multifunkčný kurt a profesionálne fitnescentrum,“ dodáva konateľ Filip Fedák, mimochodom bývalý hokejista a veľký nadšenec i fanúšik. „Hokej musíme dať masám. Práve z más vzišla najúspešnejšia generácia našich najlepších hokejistov. Pokiaľ to bude šport zbohatlíckych rodín, neposunieme sa dopredu. Vieme, čo koľko stojí a sme presvedčení, že hokejové kluby dostatočne nevyužívajú možnosti, ktoré im môže poskytnúť zväz, ale dokonca aj samotná NHL. Hokej nemusí byť drahý, ak na ňom niekto nechce za každú cenu zbohatnúť,“ tvrdí Filip Fedák.
> 
> Už v tomto roku sa vykorčuľuje
> 
> Základný kameň celého komplexu sa poklepkával 11. marca. Slávnosti sa zúčastnil aj generálny sekretár SZĽH Ján Taraba. Dostavba unikátneho areálu, ktorý nemá v Európe konkurenciu, je plánovaná na nezvyčajný dátum 11. novembra. Zariadenie bude schopné zvládnuť dve sústredenia, ale aj dva kongresy súčasne. Už v apríli sa prídu na Oravu pozrieť predstavitelia Dynama Moskva. Tu sa však aktivity nekončia.
> 
> Hokej dostane na Orave iný rozmer
> 
> „Altisáci“ plánujú dotiahnuť myšlienku rozvoja hokeja na hornej Orave do najmenších detailov. „Naše ciele súvisia s vytvorením hokejovej liahne s tým, že budeme mať hráčov v športových triedach, ktorých budeme dovážať. Takisto im poskytneme výstroj. Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja nám bude vedieť po určitom čase pomôcť v trénersko-metodickej časti. Ide nám o to, aby potencionálny záujemca a jeho rodina boli čo najmenej finančne zaťažení.“
> Záujem zo strany fajnšmekrov a starých pánov je evidentný. Nemal by byť problém s naplnením štadióna. Plánujú sa kempy a rôzne sústredenia počas celého roka. A tak klub HK Altis je už na svete. Preto je už len otázkou času, kedy začnú na nábreží Oravského mora dorastať budúce osobnosti nášho národného športu. (TB)


LINK


----------



## JimmySK

*Novú lodenicu by chceli dokončiť už o rok*











http://liptov.sme.sk/c/5896370/novu-lodenicu-by-chceli-dokoncit-uz-o-rok.html


----------



## Mareckus

http://sport.aktuality.sk/clanok/112475/video-novy-futbalovy-stadion-staci-2-8-miliona-eur/

Myslím, že niečo takéto by bolo u nás až príliž


----------



## claxxon

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...ovan-postavi-novy-stadion.html?page_id=231683


zase len malo by sa stavat, bla bla, nic konkretne..


----------



## eMKejx

Mareckus said:


> http://sport.aktuality.sk/clanok/112475/video-novy-futbalovy-stadion-staci-2-8-miliona-eur/
> 
> Myslím, že niečo takéto by bolo u nás až príliž


myslel si prilis lacne?  je to parada ako vedia v niektorych krajinach uvazovat, my mozeme len cumiet hno:


----------



## Kvietok

*Namiesto „skleníka“ na Kavečianskej Crows Arena*



> Zimný štadión na Kavečianskej v Košiciach má nového majiteľa. Už ho nevlastní košický hokejový klub, „skleník“ by mal dostať celkom nový šat, Crows Arena by sa mala stať dôstojným športovým stánkom.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5919409/namiesto-sklenika-na-kavecianskej-crows-arena.html#ixzz1O6Yhay8b


----------



## seem

What a cool name! :|


----------



## wuane

Dufam ze to dotiahnu do konca.Ja to vidim tak,ze Kosice budu hrat casom so Slovanom KHL,a potom by mohol vzniknut nejaky klub v KE pre extraligu.Rozhodne su na to v KE podmienky,pretoze KE maju siroku hracsku zakladnu a sikovnych juniorov co by v pohode extraligu utiahli aj bez nejakych velkych posil za tazke peniaze.Cize dobry krok,dufam ze sa to podari.


----------



## Ayran

seem said:


> What a cool name! :|


nahodou vystizne aj logo je celkom fajn


----------



## vadzi

Ayran said:


> nahodou vystizne aj logo je celkom fajn


jj, zeleziari KHL, buduci Havrani (crow je sice vrana) do extraligy )


----------



## NuSo

Zaujímavé, že kapacita sa tam nespomína. Či budú navyšovať, alebo to zostane kapacitne rovnaké.


----------



## wuane

*Nejake mensie investicie...*

...ale aj to je nieco.Drzim Trencinu palce.

http://sport.aktuality.sk/clanok/113233/as-trencin-bude-hrat-na-sihoti-areal-caka-rekonstrukcia/


----------



## eMKejx

tusim ze Crow bolo aj ihrisko za internatmi Bozenky Nemcovej, tusim basebal?!


----------



## Kvietok

eMKejx said:


> tusim ze Crow bolo aj ihrisko za internatmi Bozenky Nemcovej, tusim basebal?!


 www.crows.sk/


----------



## jshwlkr

*futbalovy stadion*

nech mi nikto nehovori ze sa neda za normalne opakujem normalne peniaze postavit luxusny futbalovy stadion ako je napr. tento za 34 mega € http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406936 toto sa ale v nasich koncinach bohuzial stat nemoze hno:


----------



## wuane

^^uzasne.A este ako sa tvarovo inspirovali tymi kopcami v okoli.10/10 za architekturu.


----------



## Kvietok

jshwlkr said:


> nech mi nikto nehovori ze sa neda za normalne opakujem normalne peniaze postavit luxusny futbalovy stadion ako je napr. tento za 34 mega € http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406936 toto sa ale v nasich koncinach bohuzial stat nemoze hno:


NJ, Napriek rozdielnym nákladom na pracovnú silu na Slovensku a Turecku by to IMHO možné bolo, no určite nie v réžii štátu. V dnešnej hospodárskej situácii štátu a vlastne aj slovenského futbalu národný štadión tak nejak oželiem ...


----------



## jshwlkr

Kvietok said:


> NJ, Napriek rozdielnym nákladom na pracovnú silu na Slovensku a Turecku by to IMHO možné bolo, no určite nie v réžii štátu. V dnešnej hospodárskej situácii štátu a vlastne aj slovenského futbalu národný štadión tak nejak oželiem ...


suhlas, urcite nie je treba aby to staval stat a uz vobec by ten stadion nemusel mat kapacitu 33 000 ludi ale stacilo by mozno 18 az 20 000. je zbytocne stavat to pre viac ludi na slovenske pomery a navstevy na sportovych podujatiach a tym padom by mozno aj ta cena mohla byt prijatelnejsia. inak ako som sa tam docital tak ten stadion vraj postavil na vlastne naklady sukromny podnikatel ktory tam vlastni aj sukromnu univerzitu na znak vdaky tomu mestu. este by mali postavit aj sportovu halu pre 7 500 ludi :master:


----------



## Cubo99

co sa tyka kapacity narodneho stadionu, nesuhlasim s tymi nazormi ze vsak staci aj 20k sak aj tak u nas nikdo na futbal nechodi... podla mna sa narodny stadion nema stavat koli zapasom typu SVK-Lux,And...atd...kde viac ludi nikdy nepride, ide mi o napr. zapasy s cechmi, poliakmi, slovincami, kde zakazdym pride velmi pekna navsteva, preto by som urcite mensi stadion ako 25k nechcel...samozrejme navsetva sa odvija aj od ceny listkov, ktore nekomentujem...co sa tyka ceny stadiona, je uplne jasne ze sa da postavit za omnoho mensie peniaze, myslim ze ta posledna varianta (22k) mala rozpocet nejakych 80mil. € co mi pripada uuuuplne prijebane, za taku sumu sa da postavit 40,000 UEFA Elite stadion...za predpokladu ze sa stava na zelenej luke a nie v centre mesta na povodnom....


----------



## R1S0

jshwlkr said:


> nech mi nikto nehovori ze sa neda za normalne opakujem normalne peniaze postavit luxusny futbalovy stadion ako je napr. tento za 34 mega € http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406936 toto sa ale v nasich koncinach bohuzial stat nemoze hno:


nechcem radsej ani vediet,kolko by si duri za toto vypytal,a kolko by mu preceda odklepol....hno:hno:


----------



## seem

Jedna chuťovka z Portugalska. :cheers:




Laurus Pt said:


> *Braga Municipal Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflexão Portista


----------



## caicoo

^^ten je riadne sci-fi, ale fantazii sa medze nekladu, v nasich podmienkach by to bol jeden z naj stankov


----------



## wuane

^^tento poznam ,a nebol by naj len v nasich podmienkach ale patri medzi naj na svete,prave tym zasadenim do prostredia a sposobom akym su prekryte tribuny.


----------



## SunshineBB

myslim ze bol postaveny koli EURO 2004?

Estadio da Luz, Estadio da Dragao a Braga Municipal Stadium boli najkrajsie stanky toho EURA a zaroven aj celej Europy. A to ma Portugalsko tolko obyvatelov co CZE, ale ta historia tohto sportu je niekde uplne inde. 

Dnes sa staci pozriet do Polska resp. este lepsi pripad do Ciech, ako sa daju stavat stanky v nasich zemepisnych aj ekonomickych podmienkach.

Hlavne Slavia a Lech su dva priklady plnohodnotnych europskych futbalovych stadionov.


----------



## tifo.pressburg

Slovan: Moj nazor, uverim ked sa zacnu buracie prace.

http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/corgon-liga/slovan-ide-do-toho.html

Trnava: Myslim si ze tento rok mesiac Jun je nerealny. Aj ked som slovanista tak im to prajem Trnava si ten stadion zasluzi. 

http://sportky.topky.sk/c/41153/novy-stadion-v-trnave-zacnu-stavat-v-2011 (Clanok je rok stary)

"Uvidime ved stiadiony sa na slovensku stavaju uz niekolko rokov" na papieri


----------



## tifo.pressburg

este pridam novy stadion z nemecka... presne tento anglicky styl sa mi lubi 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861570&page=13


----------



## radeoNko

^^ krasny stadion, jedneho dna snad bude taky aj u nas


----------



## Kelon

Ten štadión Mainzu je fakt krásny. Ma trochu prekvapujú tie sektory na státie. Som si vždy myslel, že Nemecko je jedna z najnehostinnejších krajín, čo sa fanúškov týka.


----------



## wuane

http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/corgon-liga/slovan-ide-do-toho.html

Bodaj by ,lenze takych clankov tu uz bolo.
A okrem toho,ako docasne riesenie nech si to prenajima aj repre kludne,ale 18 pre repre na dlhsiu dobu je dost malo.Pre Slovan to staci.


----------



## slovanista222

WAU:nocrook:
Tak ten turecky je fakt uzasny...len...sa mi nejak nezda ta cena. Necital som tie clanky okolo, iba pozrel fotky, ale za tych spominanych 34mega mam pocit ze u nas by sa nepostavila ani ta ocelova trubkova konstrukcia okolo, vid novy Nepela, ktory vysiel komplet na 80-90mega(nepamatam si uz presne, asi aj preto ze tu cenu neustale menili) co je skoro trojnasobok.

Mainz je pekny zvonku, zvnutra take fadne a bez nejakeho extra napadu, len hranate tribuny a nic viac. Viem ze je to stadionova klasika, ale predsalen by to chcelo nejaky netradicny napad alebo riesenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

http://fotbal.idnes.cz/stadion-v-prazskem-edenu-bude-v-roce-2013-hostit-finale-superpoharu-pyb-/fot_pohary.asp?c=A110616_175103_fot_pohary_pes



> Česko se může v roce 2013 těšit na výjimečný fotbalový svátek. Stadion v Edenu bude hostit finále Superpoháru. V Česku se tak o trofej utká vítěz Ligy mistrů s vítězem Evropské ligy.


----------



## wuane

^^tak to je smak.Aj ked samozrejme finale ligy majstrov sa to nevyrovna ale je to sviatok.Aspon je vidiet ,ake timy by sme mohli hostit potencialne v pripade,ze by na Slovensku bol skutocne normalny standardny stadion(lebo Eden nie je ziadna extratrieda,akurat ma vsetko co ma mat moderny stadion 21.storocia)


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^tak to je smak.Aj ked samozrejme finale ligy majstrov sa to nevyrovna ale je to sviatok.Aspon je vidiet ,ake timy by sme mohli hostit potencialne v pripade,ze by na Slovensku bol skutocne normalny standardny stadion(lebo Eden nie je ziadna extratrieda,akurat ma vsetko co ma mat moderny stadion 21.storocia)


suhlasim, hlavne v tom, ze Eden je tuctovy stadion, akych je len v nablizsich krajinach naozaj tucet. tu volbu podla mna zohrala aj skutocnost, ze sa jedna o Prahu, kedze zapas sa hra po prvy krat mimo monaka, potrebovali vybrat nieco zaujimave, Dukla a Sparta su tymi, ktore maju v LM dlhu historiu.


----------



## vlaDyka

tifo.pressburg said:


> Slovan: Moj nazor, uverim ked sa zacnu buracie prace.
> 
> http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/corgon-liga/slovan-ide-do-toho.html
> 
> Trnava: Myslim si ze tento rok mesiac Jun je nerealny. Aj ked som slovanista tak im to prajem Trnava si ten stadion zasluzi.
> 
> http://sportky.topky.sk/c/41153/novy-stadion-v-trnave-zacnu-stavat-v-2011 (Clanok je rok stary)
> 
> "Uvidime ved stiadiony sa na slovensku stavaju uz niekolko rokov" na papieri





michaelse said:


> nieje to nahodou to svajciarske konzorcium co chcelo prestavat stadion v trnave?



ad: *novy stadion v Trnave*
sice clanok z konca aprila, cize som 4 mesiace po funuse, ale predsa.... :

*Primátor Trnavy potvrdil: Nový futbalový štadión nebude*
http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/1558-primator-trnavy-potvrdil-novy-futbalovy-stadion-nebude.htm

p.s. : 2 michaelse - nechceli ho prestavat ale postavit uplne novy....mimo ine.


----------



## Qwert

V Trnave by viac-menej stačila rekonštrukcia, respektíve dostavanie, súčasného štadióna. Švajčiarsky projekt bol pekný, ale zbytočne megalomanský. Navyše plánovať Ďalšiu výstavbu na Kollárovej ulici, ktorá je už teraz preťažená, je dosť nešťastné.


----------



## Kvietok

*Jún 1993, Všešportový areál Košice - Česko-Slovensko - Rumunsko*






Jeden z posledných spoločných Česko-Slovenských zápasov.


----------



## Ayran

^^ škoda toho štadiona.... stačilo vymenit sedačky , prikryt strechu a mali by sme velky pekny stadion ktorý ma aj blizko tribuny k ploche


----------



## Detonator789

^^^^

Ked sa pozeram na tie masy ludi ako fandia, ako su zapaleni futbalom tak mam hned vacsiu chut si ten futbal uzivat, bohuzial, 
dnes to uz neplati, jedini fans co su na nasich stadionoch su doslova zapaleni, ale svetlicami


----------



## Kelon

Neskutočný rozdiel oproti tomu chlievu v čermeli hno: 



> ...jedini fans co su na nasich stadionoch su doslova zapaleni, ale svetlicami...


Čo je zlé na svetliciach? :lol:


----------



## VisaGold

Kelon said:


> Neskutočný rozdiel oproti tomu chlievu v čermeli hno:
> 
> 
> Čo je zlé na svetliciach? :lol:


nič by na nich zlé nebolo, ak by ich nehádzali po hráčoch :nuts:


----------



## Kelon

VisaGold said:


> nič by na nich zlé nebolo, ak by ich nehádzali po hráčoch :nuts:


No, nepatrí to do rúk hlupákom :nuts:
V každom prípade to k futbalu patrí jak lopta a pejvo :lol:


----------



## Azbest

VisaGold said:


> nič by na nich zlé nebolo, ak by ich nehádzali po hráčoch :nuts:


vopred sa ospravedlnujem za OT ale musim reagovat....uved mi jeden jediny priklad kedy boli hodene svetlice po hracoh nasej repre...dakujem


----------



## futuros

Azbest said:


> vopred sa ospravedlnujem za OT ale musim reagovat....uved mi jeden jediny priklad kedy boli hodene svetlice po hracoh nasej repre...dakujem


Myslím si že sa VisaGold iba zle vyjadril, asi chcel skôr poukázať na nelichotivý stav urovne pohody v hľadisku. 
Ja osobne by som si tiež prial chodiť na futbal, ale pokiaľ tam bude príliš veľa "ultras", tak tam jednoducho nevstúpim. tieto partie moc nemusím. 
Azda sa to zmení keď sa vylepšia štadióny, bude tam veľa kamier a akokoľvek chuligánstvo bude mat dôsledky. potom možno prídem.

vlastne, prajem si isť čím skôr.


----------



## Kelon

futuros said:


> Myslím si že sa VisaGold iba zle vyjadril, asi chcel skôr poukázať na nelichotivý stav urovne pohody v hľadisku.
> Ja osobne by som si tiež prial chodiť na futbal, ale pokiaľ tam bude príliš veľa "ultras", tak tam jednoducho nevstúpim. tieto partie moc nemusím.
> Azda sa to zmení keď sa vylepšia štadióny, bude tam veľa kamier a akokoľvek chuligánstvo bude mat dôsledky. potom možno prídem.
> 
> vlastne, prajem si isť čím skôr.


Pánečku.. priveľa ultras na štadiónoch :lol: Čo konkrétne ti na tých "partiách" vadí? :lol: Futbal nieje kostol :nuts:


----------



## NuSo

Presne kvôli takýmto názorom je SK futbal tam, kde je. Nie, nie je kostol, ale prepáč, aby som sa bál ísť na futbal so strachu, že mi na hlave pristane nejaká sedačka/tehla/svetlica, či niečia podrážka... Zdá sa Ti to normálne ? Hľadisko nepatrí len idiotom ktorý sa potrebujú prezentovať bitkami, alkoholom a roztržkami s políciou.


----------



## Daren

^^:lol: a kde ti pristane na hlave sedacka? To ze sa daco take stane par krat za rok aj to len pri fans TT pripadne BA v dakom vacsom zapase neznamena ze zahodia sedacky cez cely stadion az na miesto kde budes sediet. Toto su typicke vyhovorky dnes...ja som tiez prestal chodit na futbal ale nevyhovaram sa proste ma teraz liga nebavi lebo vidim co spravil Kmotrik s ligou ale je mi jedno co sa deje v sektore hosti


----------



## Kelon

Tlieskam SFZ a SVK médiám :applause: :stupid:


----------



## NuSo

Daren said:


> ^^:lol: a kde ti pristane na hlave sedacka? To ze sa daco take stane par krat za rok aj to len pri fans TT pripadne BA v dakom vacsom zapase neznamena ze zahodia sedacky cez cely stadion az na miesto kde budes sediet. Toto su typicke vyhovorky dnes...ja som tiez prestal chodit na futbal ale nevyhovaram sa proste ma teraz liga nebavi lebo vidim co spravil Kmotrik s ligou ale je mi jedno co sa deje v sektore hosti


Prepáč Daren, ale ja nepôjdem ani na zápas, kde mi to potencionálne hrozí. Tak ako si nepôjdem sadnúť do krčmy kde viem, že sa po večeroch prevracajú stoly a rozbíjajú poháre. Je tam niečo na nepochopenie ?


----------



## Kelon

NuSo said:


> Prepáč Daren, ale ja nepôjdem ani na zápas, kde mi to potencionálne hrozí. Tak ako si nepôjdem sadnúť do krčmy kde viem, že sa po večeroch prevracajú stoly a rozbíjajú poháre. Je tam niečo na nepochopenie ?


Smiať sa? Plakať? :bash: S takýmto prístupom aby si ani z domu nevychádzal. Na ulici ti totiž potencionálne hrozí, že ťa sejme auto, okradne cigáň, alebo si nevšimneš kanál bez poklopu :nuts: Takýchto správ sú plné médiá, koľko krát si v médiách zaregistroval, že niekomu padla na hlavu sedačka počas zápasu? :lol:


----------



## NuSo

Dobre, spýtam sa Ťa inak. Evidentne nechápeš, čo sa snažím povedať. Zobral by si na zápas Slovanu Bratislava proti nejakému, povedzme atraktívnejšiemu súperovi z ligy svoje trebárs 8-10 ročné deti ? Ja nie...


----------



## Kelon

NuSo said:


> Dobre, spýtam sa Ťa inak. Evidentne nechápeš, čo sa snažím povedať. Zobral by si na zápas Slovanu Bratislava proti nejakému, povedzme atraktívnejšiemu súperovi z ligy svoje trebárs 8-10 ročné deti ? Ja nie...


Ja dobre chápem, čo sa snažíš povedať. To, čím naše skvelé média a SFZ odôvodňujú úroveň SVK futbalu - že je všade plno chuligánov, kt. orozujú životy a zdravie normálnych ľudí, že sa tam treba báť ísť, lebo je tam plno ožranov a zakomplexovaných primitívov kt. si radi udrú do všetkého naokolo blá blá blá... Tie bludy počúvam stále dookola a ako pravidelný návštevník futbalových zápasov sa nad tým akurát tak smejem. Na futbal chodím už niekoľko rokov, dokonca medzi tých "bláznov so svetlicami :lol: " a čuduj sa svete, som živý a zdravý :nuts: Mal by si na zápas niekedy zájsť a nie len vstrebávať tie bludy, ktoré majú slúžiť ako zástierka pravých dôvodov, prečo sú štadióny prázdne. Btw, tie "vééééľkééé výtržnosti", kt. sa dnes na futbale stávajú zriedkakedy a fanúškovia sú kvôli ním démonizovaný sú nič oproti tomu, čo sa na SVK štadiónoch dialo v 90. rokoch a paradoxne, vtedy boli návštevy niekoľkonásobne vyššie. 
No, aby som odpovedal - nie, na slovan by som decko nevzal, keďže som z Košíc, no do Košíc úplne bez obáv.  Keď už argumentuješ týmto, týto "hulváti" sú sústredený na jednom mieste štadióna, takže sa im dá bez problémov vyhnúť. Hačkaj si kľudne na druhú stranu štadiónu a garantujem ti, že žiadne sedačky po tebe lietať nebudú... decko sa síce možno naučí pár vulgárnych slovíčok, ale ak by sa ich nenaučilo na štadióne, tak sa ich naučí v škole, abo už v škôlke a raz ťa do pi*i pošle tak či tak :lol:


----------



## Azbest

NuSo said:


> Dobre, spýtam sa Ťa inak. Evidentne nechápeš, čo sa snažím povedať. Zobral by si na zápas Slovanu Bratislava proti nejakému, povedzme atraktívnejšiemu súperovi z ligy svoje trebárs 8-10 ročné deti ? Ja nie...


Spytam sa nieco....povedz mi preco je na derby BA-TT najvacsia navstevnost???chces mi povedat ze tam pride 7-8 tisic dementov???  nie nie ludia neprestali chodit na futbal kvoli ultras,chuliganom a pod...ludia prestali chodit na futbal kvoli urovni nasej ligy,urovni nasich stadionov...fanusikovia (nemyslim ultras,ale beznych ludi ktorí maju odchodene na zapasy svojho klubu niekolko desiatok rokov) ti povedia ze svetlice a pyrotechnika bola v minulosti este vo vacsej miere pouzivana,bolo takisto vela bitiek na stadione,takisto boli vytrznosti,takisto sa nadavalo...ale vtedy mal futbal na Slovensku uroven....


----------



## slovanista222

Praveze predtym bolo vytrznosti, bitiek a svetlic na stadionoch omnoho viacej, to co tam mas dnes je len velmi slaby odvar. Hlavne za federalu ked na Slovan prisla Sparta, Slavia ci Banik...Trnavu, Kosice a Dunajsku snad ani spominat netreba, vtedy ti nieleze hrozila svetlica pod nohami alebo sedacka v ksichte, ale pokial si mal "nespravnu" spz na aute postarali sa ti chuligani aj o jeho dokladnu "technicku obhliadku". 
A teraz sa pozri, kolko ludi chodilo na futbal vtedy a kolko ich chodi dnes...


----------



## MaaTeeJ

SunshineBB said:


> Nas vzor anglicko :lol: kto ze to bol na zapase Slovan - Kosice, kde bolo tolko vulgarizmov? ..


Toto je naša obľubena


----------



## NuSo

Azbest said:


> no minimalne v Europe to nejde ...proste je to tak...a nikto to nikdy nezmeni...ani kamery ani sudy ani anglicko ani neviem co...


Vystihol si presne to, čo som od vás aj chcel počuť. Končím a je mi absolútne jedno kto si čo o mne myslí, totižto mi je to zhola jedno, pozdravujem Dino. Nemám tu ďalej o čom diskutovať. Mám svoj názor a svoje skúsenosti a áno bol som na zápase a áno, nebol to jeden zápas. Poprosím na mňa nijakým spôsobom nereagovať na túto tému som s týmito ľuďmi skončil.


----------



## Anuris

Zápasy KHL hýbu v Poprade cestovným ruchom

Je tu nejaky vseobecny thread o turizme? A prispevok moze asi zmazat len moderator/admin, vsak? Lebo som rozmyslal kam to teda dat a spatne sa mi zda, ze k popradskemu letisku alebo do termalnych parkov by sa to zrejme hodilo viac nez sem.


----------



## didinko

^^ Napríklad tento thread.


----------



## chefe

no tak konecne sa mi podarilo regnut, som happy


----------



## chefe

http://www.rbxt.sk/img/projects/big/7e014ba737662c1cd4c305515cd53679.JPG

podla mna velmo pekny stadionik na slovenske pomery, neni to taky chliev ako v nitre, alebo v BB.


----------



## chefe

*stadionk*










podla mna velmo pekny stadionik na slovenske pomery, neni to taky chliev ako v nitre, alebo v BB.


----------



## chefe

takto vyzera ovladanie kocky v MAX arene


----------



## chefe

podla mna na tomto stadione staci vyment sedacky a interier bude genialny


----------



## chefe

najviac mi vadili tie stare skyboxy,chvala bohu, uz su historia.


----------



## chefe

toto je jeden z najskaredsich reprezentacnych stadionov, ktore existuju....


----------



## wuane

^^prosim ta netrep!!! podobne reci si nechaj na pokec,lebo tusim si zabludil.


----------



## chefe

dam tu este jednu fotku max areny v skalici


----------



## Cubo99

wuane said:


> ^^prosim ta netrep!!! podobne reci si nechaj na pokec,lebo tusim si zabludil.


sak ma pravdu xD
minimalne v Europe Amerike a Azii, Afriku neratam


----------



## chefe

toto tu myslim ešte nebolo: areal vodnych sportov cunovo, divoka voda


----------



## wuane

Cubo99 said:


> sak ma pravdu xD
> minimalne v Europe Amerike a Azii, Afriku neratam


Skoda ze som nequotoval co tam mal napisane predtym,ale bolo tam este nieco v zmysle ze: ´´Pasienky nie su stadion a tym padom Slovan nie je klub,lebo nema stadion.´´ taketo nenavistne kecy,reagoval som na ne.


----------



## chefe

slovenska klasika...staci ho opravit a moze byt nachvilu reprezentacny


----------



## chefe

ale kludne by stacilo aj nieco taketo ako postavili teraz v plzni, je to krasa


----------



## Detonator789

chefe said:


> slovenska klasika...staci ho opravit a moze byt nachvilu reprezentacny


ocuj, ty si nejaky kritik alebo co ?  naco tu teraz komentujes kazdy stadion osobitne v kazdom prispevku ? ...a este k tomu tu pridavas 2000px fotky a SPAMujes tie iste prispevky


----------



## mirolesko

chefe tie obrázky už videl každý, ved len v tomto vlákne su duplovane...dakujeme ale myslim ze stacilo


----------



## slovanista222

Ked uz sa v Rumunsku da postavit pekny stadion so solidnou kapacitou za normalnu sumu...

Stadion Petrolul Ploiesti
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650959&page=21
(hned druhy prispevok od vrchu)

Inak siel som vcera okolo Tehelneho pola a pred jednym vchodom na tribunu smerom od Bajkalskej boli naukladane vymontovane sedacky. Zeby sa pomaly zacali buracie prace?


----------



## Kelon

slovanista222 said:


> Ked uz sa v Rumunsku da postavit pekny stadion so solidnou kapacitou za normalnu sumu...
> 
> Stadion Petrolul Ploiesti
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650959&page=21
> (hned druhy prispevok od vrchu)


Presne taký by som rád videl v Košiciach. Aj farby sedia


----------



## Krisieka

V Polsku maju take Hale:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490916&page=77

A stadiony:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490916&page=78

78 i 79 stronka

:banana:


----------



## michaelse

> Inak siel som vcera okolo Tehelneho pola a pred jednym vchodom na tribunu smerom od Bajkalskej boli naukladane vymontovane sedacky. Zeby sa pomaly zacali buracie prace?


Tazko povedat ale asi nie lebo tie sedacky odtial miznu postupne od casu co sa slovan prestahoval na pasienky,,sem tam zajdem kuknut ked idem okolo a mam cas a kazdy mesiac ich tam je menej


----------



## chefe




----------



## Daren

Krisieka said:


> V Polsku maju take Hale:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490916&page=77
> 
> A stadiony:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490916&page=78
> 
> 78 i 79 stronka
> 
> :banana:


brutalna hala ja len snivam o takomto dakom narodnom stadione...


----------



## chefe

Daren said:


> brutalna hala ja len snivam o takomto dakom narodnom stadione...


nemyslim, ze je to realne, lebo tento stal okolo 220 milionov euro....hno:
unas by stacilo aj nieco lacne, len aby sa nato dalo konecne pozerat


----------



## Azbest

nemyslim si ze Slovensko potrebuje Narodny futbalovy stadion....potrebuje 4-5 nove popripade zrekonstruovane ''klubove'' stadiony na ktorych moze hrat nasa repre....


----------



## Kelon

SVK nepotrebuje národný futbalový štadión.. a myslím, že po príchode Guédeho nepotrebuje už ani reprezentáciu :nuts:


----------



## futuros

Kelon said:


> SVK nepotrebuje národný futbalový štadión.. a myslím, že po príchode Guédeho nepotrebuje už ani reprezentáciu :nuts:


To čo je za chujovinu. Ja som určite za nový futbalový štadión, kde by som mohol chodiť fandiť, a na ten Tvoj akože vtipný bonmot nebudem ani reagovať.


----------



## SunshineBB

Kelon said:


> Šak, fajn... nech si nový futbalový štadión, na ktorý by si mohol chodiť fandiť postaví klub, ktorému fandíš a hrala by ti tam i SVK repre + Guéde :lol: ...jak už bolo písané.. stačí zrealizovať projekty, ktoré sa chystali trebárz v Trnave, Košiciach, či Blave a nejaký národný futbalový štadión osral pes... zbyotčný :down:


pokial sa nezmeni garnitura na cele(krajiny aj futbalu), stadion nebude nikde, a pokial sa nezmeni trener repre, guede tam bude strasit donekonecna .. trpezlivost


----------



## chefe

futuros said:


> To čo je za chujovinu. Ja som určite za nový futbalový štadión, kde by som mohol chodiť fandiť, a na ten Tvoj akože vtipný bonmot nebudem ani reagovať.


slovensko rozhodne nepotrebuje jeden reprezentacny stadion, stavat giganticky stadion len kvoli repre na okraji republiky je absurdita, na svk potrebujeme viac mensich stadionov s max kapacitou 16 000, ktore nebudu stratove.... a neteba ani stavat, staci rekonsttrulovat, lebo potom si sfz narobi dlhy a cely futbal pojde dolu ako hokej.:nuts:


----------



## Azbest

*Mestská hala Prešov*

kapacita 4500 divákov (na koncerty až 9000)











Mestska hala v Prešove presla na 25 rokov do ruk p.Chmeliara prezidenta Tatrana Prešov.Nedavno boli ukoncene rekontrukcne prace vo vnutri haly.Dnes som tam bol na finale kvalifikacneho turnaja o postup do LM.Musim povedat ze oproti predchadzajucemu stavu je hala v neporovnatelne lepsom stave.(aspon casti ktore moze divak zazriet)...bohuzial som neurobil ani jednu fotku tak vam sem pridam len jednu mini z korzara.


----------



## chefe

lokciansky stadion....podla mna krajsi ako pasienky


----------



## mirolesko

kým sa vy hádate, ja radšej pridám fotky z Mestskej haly ( fotené mobilom, jak furt u mňa :lol: )


















zvnútra je fakt krásna, ešte by to chcelo vylepšiť priestory pod tribúnami a exteriér, ale vraj tam robí problémy nejaký úradníček s doležitou pečiatkou...


----------



## chefe

otvorenie 1958
kpacita 6100 divakov


----------



## michaelse

Zmizne burina na Tehelnom poli do dvoch týždňov?

http://www.pluska.sk/sport/ostatne/zmizne-burina-tehelnom-poli-do-dvoch-tyzdnov.html


----------



## Kvietok

Tak som to tu trocha preriedil, nieco zmazal, ine presunul do vlakna sport ....


----------



## ultEmate

Hello everyone, sorry, I don't speak Slovak, but I thought this article might be interesting for you.

According to Marcel Binek and KHL website, the project for 9000 seat arena is almost ready, and Lev have already got the land for construction, but the decision whether it'll be built or not will be dependent on Lev's success. Attendance-wise I guess.

Source


> А еще в Попраде хотят построить новую арену на девять тысяч зрителей. Марцел Бинек рассказывает, что под строительство уже выделен большой участок земли, а сам проект арены практически утвержден. Правда, о сроках начала строительства пока никто не говорит, и это понятно: все хотят сначала посмотреть, как пройдет для «Льва» дебютный сезон в КХЛ.


----------



## Detonator789

mirolesko said:


>


^^
Pekne ze vynovili Mestsku halu v Presove, vyzera skvele. Doteraz tam hadzanari Tatrana nehrali vsak ? .. len v takej nejakej malickej hale , teraz uz budu ?


----------



## Nihillek

> Pekne ze vynovili Mestsku halu v Presove, vyzera skvele. Doteraz tam hadzanari Tatrana nehrali vsak ? .. len v takej nejakej malickej hale , teraz uz budu ?


Presne tak, predtym hravali v mensej hale THA a teraz budu v tejto.


----------



## Cubo99

dalsie faaamy ohladom tehelnej roli http://www.pluska.sk/sport/ostatne/zmizne-burina-tehelnom-poli-do-dvoch-tyzdnov.html


----------



## Azbest

ide piesen dokola... hno: nic nove...takymito clankami nas krmi bulvar uz niekolko rokov....a vysledok??? vieme vsetci


----------



## michaelse

no jeden maly rodiel tu ja vydim,zda sa ze prvykrat niekto aj skutocne hlada moznosti ako najst sposob a financie na to aby sa to zrealizovalo,,ale mas pravdu krmia nas s tym uz velmi dlho nato aby sme boli optymisti,takze uverime az ked uvidime


----------



## chefe

michaelse said:


> no jeden maly rodiel tu ja vydim,zda sa ze prvykrat niekto aj skutocne hlada moznosti ako najst sposob a financie na to aby sa to zrealizovalo,,ale mas pravdu krmia nas s tym uz velmi dlho nato aby sme boli optymisti,takze uverime az ked uvidime


pametam sa, ze kedysi som cital ze v roku 2011 uz bude stat novy stadion....:banana:


----------



## michaelse

tak to niesi sam  neboj sa ja sam neverim ze sa v v najblizsej dobe zacne stavat
ale prvykrat je tu snaha najst financie ten navrh na zmenu uzemneho planu bol naozaj podany na mestske zastupitelstvo,doteraz to boli len reci a vymeny pozemkov a vselico ine
ale aj tak stale v mojej mysli plati ze dokial tam nebude stat prvy zeriav tak neuverim


----------



## slovanista222

michaelse: Tam sa da normalne dostat na tribunu ci na hraciu plochu?


----------



## michaelse

myslis na tehelnom? tak tam mozes teraz kam len sa ti zachce,ked som tam bol pred ms v hokeji tak sa tam este travnik kosil a deti tam trenovali a okolo nich betonova ruina stala :-((


----------



## kukuricudus

tak po dnesnom zapase si podla mna nezasluzi slovensky futbal ani tu burinu na TP


----------



## chefe

kukuricudus said:


> tak po dnesnom zapase si podla mna nezasluzi slovensky futbal ani tu burinu na TP


ale zasluzi, guede to tahal  odysiel a islo do dolu vodou


----------



## [SK]peter

vysvetlite mi teraz načo nam je další nový štadion?


----------



## slovanista222

michaelse: ano na TP som myslel, ja som nedavno behal okolo a porobil par fotiek, ale dovnutra mi strach nedovolil a ani nejak neviem kade sa tam da dostat...chcel som nejake foto aj z tribun ci hracej plochy...to tam fakt nikto nestrazi teraz? Ani sbs ani nejaka civava nervozna?


----------



## KLEPETO

Všimli ste si, ŠH na Pasienkoch má na streche svetelný nápis HANT ARÉNA.:nuts:


----------



## michaelse

[SK]peter said:


> vysvetlite mi teraz načo nam je další nový štadion?


 toto ani nepotrebuje komentar,,:bash:


----------



## michaelse

slovanista222 said:


> michaelse: ano na TP som myslel, ja som nedavno behal okolo a porobil par fotiek, ale dovnutra mi strach nedovolil a ani nejak neviem kade sa tam da dostat...chcel som nejake foto aj z tribun ci hracej plochy...to tam fakt nikto nestrazi teraz? Ani sbs ani nejaka civava nervozna?


 dostanes sa tam od kalinciakovej a sbs tam vtedy nebola a asi tam nieje ani teraz kedze kazdy co chce tak si odtial odnesie bez problemov,bezdomovci tam maju teraz raj


----------



## michaelse

KLEPETO said:


> Všimli ste si, ŠH na Pasienkoch má na streche svetelný nápis HANT ARÉNA.:nuts:


aj ta by potrebovala rekonstrukciu a nie len napisy namalovat a nalepit


----------



## potkanX

michaelse said:


> toto ani nepotrebuje komentar,,:bash:


no vela takychto emocii realne hybe budovatelskymi planmi. pamatam sa ze nedavno sme pre antosika rozoberali moznosti zvysenia kapacity ziliny, robili sa studie na moznosti nadstavania niektorych tribun, prerataval som varianty kolko ludi by sa dalo pridat a kreslil krivky viditelnosti do zblaznenia. celkom to bolo na dobrej ceste, az kym kolega nesiel do ziliny s cielom prezentovat jednu etapu studii v klude po zapase s marseille. no, nakoniec sa ani nist neprezentovalo a o rozsirovani kapacity sa uz jaksi nevravelo....


----------



## michaelse

no ja mam pocit ze v ziline mohol byt aj iny dovod na to aby to este nezvacsili,sklamanie z toho ze okrem europskych poharov tam tribuny niesu nejako velmi vytazene,,asi cakali od modernizacie vacsie zvysenie navstevnosti,a mozno aj financna kriza urobila svoje
Ja si myslim ze pre zilinu je kapacita postacujuca


----------



## chefe

nebyt hracou ako on, tak nemame ziadny velky zimak.


----------



## aquila

teraz ma tu sice udupete, ale spominat ten nechutne predrazeny stadion, kvoli ktoremu je bratislava pred nutenou spravou, nie su peniaze na opravy ciest, nieto postavit elektricku do petrzalky a spajat to so smrtou demitru, je nechutne.

ten stadion keby nestal, resp nebol zrekonstruovany, bratislavy by neprisla o 9 miliard korun ..


----------



## Nihillek

aquila said:


> teraz ma tu sice udupete, ale spominat ten nechutne predrazeny stadion, kvoli ktoremu je bratislava pred nutenou spravou, nie su peniaze na opravy ciest, nieto postavit elektricku do petrzalky a spajat to so smrtou demitru, je nechutne.
> 
> ten stadion keby nestal, resp nebol zrekonstruovany, bratislavy by neprisla o 9 miliard korun ..


ale mate konecne modernu arenu. Akoze kulturno - spolocensky zivot je menej dolezity ako nejaka oprava cesty? To je tak, ze bohuzial na Slovensku si vela ludi neuvedomuje dolezitost sportu a vsetko s tym spojene...


----------



## aquila

aj ta predchadzajuca arena bola v ramci moznosti moderna, pribudlo len 25% divakov a vdaka tomuto jednemu stanku alegorickemu vozu na 2 tyzdne nebudu peniaze na niekoko rokov na radovo viac kulturonospolocenskych akcii

bude to nepriamo stat niekolko zivotov na nehodach, stresu atd, co by sa usetrilo, keby bolo na cesty, bola elekticka a boli peniaze aj na kulturne akcie


----------



## Strummer

Nihillek said:


> kulturno - spolocensky zivot je menej dolezity ako nejaka oprava cesty?


kulturno-spolocensky zivot v Bratislave potrebuje uplne ine veci nez je nejaka arena... ako pise aquila, za tie prachy sa tu dalo porobit mnozstvo ovela dolezitejsich a prospesnejsich veci.


----------



## michaelse

> nebyt hracou ako on, tak nemame ziadny velky zimak.





aquila said:


> teraz ma tu sice udupete, ale spominat ten nechutne predrazeny stadion, kvoli ktoremu je bratislava pred nutenou spravou, nie su peniaze na opravy ciest, nieto postavit elektricku do petrzalky a spajat to so smrtou demitru, je nechutne.
> 
> ten stadion keby nestal, resp nebol zrekonstruovany, bratislavy by neprisla o 9 miliard korun ..


 nezda sa ti nevhodne takto aquila reagovat na myslienku ktora je velmi pekna a vhodna na uctenie si pamiatky slovenskej sportovej osobnosti ako palo Demitra? V takejto chvili je absolutne nepodstatne kolko co stalo,on tam odohral posledny zapas v reprezentacii a velmi emotivne sa tam so slzami lucil s reprezentacnym dresom a vela ludi si poplakalo s nim a pre skoro vsetkych co ten zapas sledovali to bolo aj posledny krat co ho videli s hokejkou na lade,,



Ale inak suhlasim,za to ako to vytunelovali a povymienali pozemky by mal ist niekto sediet len si to podla mojho usudku napisal v nevhodny cas


----------



## chefe

Strummer said:


> kulturno-spolocensky zivot v Bratislave potrebuje uplne ine veci nez je nejaka arena... ako pise aquila, za tie prachy sa tu dalo porobit mnozstvo ovela dolezitejsich a prospesnejsich veci.


nesuhlasim, pre vecsinu mladych ludi je kuptura jedine sport a koncerty....


----------



## Strummer

chefe said:


> nesuhlasim, pre vecsinu mladych ludi je kuptura jedine sport a koncerty....


koncerty v sportovych arenach??? bratislava potrebuje uplne ine priestory na koncerty nez stadion... male kluby, priestory pre ~1000 ludi a podobne.


----------



## Cudzinec

Bratislava potrebuje kvalitný futbalový štadión, rovnako ako ďalšie 2-3 veľké mestá na Slovensku, na ktorých by hrali domáce zápasy miestne kluby, a kde by mohla hrať aj reprezentácia.

Slovensko nepotrebuje národný štadión. Stačilo by, ak by mal kvalitný štadión splňujúce medzinárodné kritériá Slovan, Dukla B.Bystrica a MFK Košice... Žilinský štadión je na pomery na Slovensku docela moderný, ale reprezentácia si zaslúží dostojnejšie prostredie. Naviac, národnému týmu ide o postup na EU a ani tak malý štadión sa nevypredá!!!

No bohužial, musíme byť rádi za tu Žilinu... aj to je smutný obrázok celého slovenského futbalu.


----------



## aquila

ked ho bratislava potrebuje, tak nech si ho kmotrik postavi, som zasadne proti pchania dalsich penazi do nezmyselnych "narodnych" stadionov ..

dostali miliony na majstrovstva sveta a z toho sa pomaly ani cent nedostal na mladez!! tak preco by sme sa im mali mi skladat na stadion ?


----------



## Azbest

aby toho nebolo malo 

http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok126378.htm

opravte ma ak sa mylim ale nie su to ti isti svajciari ktori planovali postavit v TT novy stadion ???


----------



## chefe

Azbest said:


> aby toho nebolo malo
> 
> http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok126378.htm
> 
> opravte ma ak sa mylim ale nie su to ti isti svajciari ktori planovali postavit v TT novy stadion ???


asi maju so slovenskym futbalom vela planov


----------



## Nido

Strummer said:


> koncerty v sportovych arenach??? bratislava potrebuje uplne ine priestory na koncerty nez stadion... male kluby, priestory pre ~1000 ludi a podobne.


ale rovnako aj potrebuje ludi co potom na tie koncerty budu vobec chodit


----------



## michaelse

chefe said:


> asi maju so slovenskym futbalom vela planov


ty chcu v prvom rade stavat byty a obchody,,v trnave pohoreli,,mali aj zaujem na tehelnom v bratislave ale tam nemali sancu ani len uvazovat a ak su to naozaj ty isty tak teraz skusaju nitru ale mam pocit ze to poriadne smrdi ,lebo tato firma to skusala aj v cesku a rakusku a neuspesne


----------



## CJone

*Švajčiarsky investor chce prestavať futbalový štadión v Nitre
*

http://nitralive.sk/spravy/dalsie-s...chce-prestavat-futbalovy-stadion-v-nitre.html


----------



## michaelse

pani treba stavat nove stadiony alebo opravit a skulturnit stare o tom ani netreba debatovat
ale uvedomte si ako je na tom financne stat a mesta a to nehovorim o tom ze nas pravdepodobne v buducich rokoch caka mozno este tazsia doba,vela miest je natom tak zle ze su na hranici bankrotu,,je tu vela veci ktore su dolezitejsie a chybaju na ne peniaze!!
Tu treba sukromny sektor do toho pritiahnut,


> ked ho bratislava potrebuje, tak nech si ho kmotrik postavi, som zasadne proti pchania dalsich penazi do nezmyselnych "narodnych" stadionov ..


suhlasim,,,a dodam ze slovan a bratislava ho potrebuju,,teraz hrozi ze nebudu moct hrat skupinovu fazu europskeho pohara v bratislave lebo tu nieje stadion co by ani minimalne poziadavky splnal a uz druhy krat za dva roky(vlani tusim ze pred zapasom s Cz belehrad) musia na poslednu chvilu platat diery a prosit na kolenach aby im to dovolili odohrat na pasienkoch


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> koncerty v sportovych arenach??? bratislava potrebuje uplne ine priestory na koncerty nez stadion... male kluby, priestory pre ~1000 ludi a podobne.



Taketo priestory BA ma, mozno ich potrebuje viac a mozno potrebuje aj dalsie, ktore by boli na vyssej urovni (kapacitne, dispozicne, technickou vybavenostou atd.), rozhodne vsak dlhodobo potrebovala aj jednu modernu multifunkcnu halu. Existuju sice ludia, ktori sa vyhradne orientuju na alternativnu hudobnu scenu, ktoru su taketo kluby, ako spominas, schopne uzivit, ale je tu aj druha (a myslim, ze podstatne vacsia) skupina ludi, ktori okrem toho alebo vyhradne tuzia po velkych akciach a koncertoch znamych interpretov. Armin, Sting, Rammstein, Sade a dalsi, ktori sa uz v kratkom case prestriedali alebo este len prestriedaju v Nepelovi, sa na kluby mozu zvysoka vykaslat a nikdy by do nich na Slovensko neprisli. Konkretne niektori z tychto menovanych tu uz sice v minulosti boli, ale v Inchebe ci v NTC, co asi nie je to iste ako tie tvoje kluby a zaroven to ani nebolo celkom vhodne na velke koncerty... Multifunkcna arena tu jednoducho zufalo chybala a je fajn, ze tu je.

Druha vec uz je to, aka je to arena, kde je umiestnena, kolko stala a pod. Voci tomu vsetkemu mam podstatne vyhrady, ale na tom, ze multifunkcnu arenu Bratislava, podobne ako vsetky ostatne aspon trochu vyspele mesta (a dnes uz asi ja mnohe "nevyspele" – minimalne z nasho obmedzeneho, malomestiackeho pohladu, hoci v skutocnosti su daleko pred nami), potrebovala a ked uz je tu taka, aka tu je, tak sa s tym uz neda nic robit (maximalne tak volat... ale asi naozaj len bezvysledne volat... po tom, aby za to kompetentnych na cele s Durkovskym a Sirokym strcili do basy), a treba vyuzivat tie pozitiva, ktore so sebou jej exstencia prinasa - alebo aspon nechat druhych, nech si ich uzivaju, ked uz ja sam nemam zaujem.

Rovnako tak BA potrebuje aj jeden dostojny, moderny futbalovy stadion (a kopu dalsich veci). Je jedno, ci narodny alebo slovanisticky alebo akykolvek iny. Potrebuju ich aj ine mesta a budem rad, ked sa tam postavia – kazdopadne by sme sa vsak uz namiesto fantazirovania o xy novych ci zrekonstruovanych stadionoch v kazdopm slovenskom meste mali zamerat na to, aby sme naozaj mali aspon ten jeden pre potreby reprezentacie a klubov v europskych poharoch – pre mna za mna nech aj inde ako v BA, pretoze momentalna situacia je pre nas futbal a krajinu ako taku nanajvys zahanbujuca. Pokial by sa malo stavat len za statne, tak by to malo byt urcite v Bratislave, ktora je po vsetkych... alebo vacsine... strankach najvhodnejsia, nech si o tom Duro ci Palo z Hornej Dolnej mysli cokolvek. Dokonca aj ta tolko kritizovana atmosfera ci navstevnost v BA nie je o moc horsia nez v Ziline (ktorej stadion je vsak v sucasnosti samozrejme v ramci SR najlepsi – o tom niet diskusia...). Pokial by nejaky investor chcel realne za vlastne stavat niekde inde, zdoraznujem *realne* - nie ako ti Svajciari, co uz "idu stavat" asi v tretom meste – tak moze stat podporit dany projekt tam. Hlavne je, aby sme tu konecne mali jeden poriadny stadion. Na tom, ze BA bude aj tak potrebovat do buducnosti vlastny stadion (stavany v takom pripade za sukromny kapital) to vsak nic nemeni. 

Podla mna by bolo v momentalnej situacii najlepsie, keby sa nejak spojili mesto (poskytnutim pozemkov), Kmotrik (cast financovania), stat (nejake danove ulavy alebo financa pomoc), zvaz (dalsie financie), pripadne aj zupa a postavili to spolocne v BA. V idealnom scenari by bolo najlepsie, keby to nejaky sukromnik postavil sam na zelenej luke, ale to je v sucasnosti len malo realne. Napokon, ani ta mnou navrhovana verzia, napriek... alebo prave pre... vsetky problemy a komplikacie, ktore sa s nou spajaju, nie je prilis realna. Skor to vidim tak, ze ak Kmotra teraz nenakopne Europska liga, aby za svoje postavil aspon nejaky mensi stadion na mieste Tehelneho pola, tak sa tu dalsich niekolko rokov nepostavi nic, len sa bude tliachat ako doteraz. Niekto tu pisal, ze cital, ze uz v tomto roku mal stat novy stadion – ja si pamatam, ze mal uz stat v roku 2006 alebo 2007 (boli k tomu aj smrncovne vizualizacie od SFZ) – ak nie este skor. Takze asi tak...


----------



## chefe

nech sa nikto nehneva


----------



## Nihillek

Poprad Arena, nove skyboxy + obrazovka:


----------



## wuane

^^paradicka,interier isiel o 100% hore,myslim ze urcite po KE a BA najlepsi stadion na Slovensku.Este keby dali dokopy poriadne okolie stadiona bolo by to super.


----------



## Koll86

Neviete niekto, že či sa v Poprade nechystajú postaviť nový hokejový štadión ??


----------



## chefe

Koll86 said:


> Neviete niekto, že či sa v Poprade nechystajú postaviť nový hokejový štadión ??


cital som zeto zavisi od vysledkov...


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Je to len na smiech :lol::lol: ale asi to už je taka tradična každoročna hra že sa začne s vystavbou.


----------



## Ayran

^^ k tomu pasuje jedna songa od davida guettu kde sa spieva hej hej yea yea...


----------



## Cubo99

no uz vidim jak to dopadne, budeme mat 15k narodny stadion, na ktory sa normalny clovek nedostane pretoze 5k vstupeniek si rozdeli SFZ, 5k Kmotor kedze ho postava a nam ostane 5 ... mozno aj to je moc


----------



## slovanista222

Detonator789 said:


> ^^
> :blahblah::blahblah::sly:
> 
> kym neuvidim bagre a demolaciu tak nikomu neverim


Ta demolacia prebieha samovolne uz nejaky ten piatok a to uplne bez bagrov...hno:


----------



## wuane

Toto je debata...hno:


----------



## Cudzinec

chefe said:


> stadion ktory nahradili pasienky


Tak toto ma dostalo... na jednu stranu skuhrame ze nemama kvlitne stadiony a na druhu stranu slusne zrekonstruovany stadion takto neuveritelne chatra.

NEPOCHOPITELNE hno:


----------



## michaelse

no pomali ale isto sa to samo rozpada a vselijake zivli k tomu pomahaju
pred casom tam bol aj poziar ale v mediach som to nikde nevidel az na youtube som video to zbadal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73sjjwnrqU4


----------



## chefe

pamätna fotka










tato tribna bola pekna....


----------



## slavoski

a dalsi stadion zmizme :-( http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/projekty---obchodne/buranie-na-vsa


----------



## caicoo

ako zmizne? ten uz davno nie je predsa


----------



## chefe

nahrada za vsesportovy areal, dufam ze postavia


----------



## Ayran

^^ ten štadion vyzera ako VŠA akurat zo strechov ,aj tak to nepostavia


----------



## didinko

Ayran said:


> ^^ ten štadion vyzera ako VŠA akurat zo strechov ,aj tak to nepostavia


Veď to. Postaví sa tam akurát ďalšie OC. Futbal už v KE budeme sledovať akurát tak v TV alebo na herných konzolách.


----------



## Kelon

didinko said:


> Veď to. Postaví sa tam akurát ďalšie OC. Futbal už v KE budeme sledovať akurát tak v TV alebo na herných konzolách.


^^ ..hentaké tupé reči milujem.


----------



## Ayran

Kelon said:


> ^^ ..hentaké tupé reči milujem.


ake reci ? šak to je holy fakt ... pozri spravu na EIA ...zamer je tam relax a nakup zona futbal z toho uz vyškrtli....cize štadion nebude , mfk ide dole vodou mesto ho uz odpisalo tak čo čakaš ,že bude nasledovať ?


----------



## Kelon

Ayran said:


> ake reci ? šak to je holy fakt ... pozri spravu na EIA ...zamer je tam relax a nakup zona futbal z toho uz vyškrtli....cize štadion nebude , mfk ide dole vodou mesto ho uz odpisalo tak čo čakaš ,že bude nasledovať ?


Koniec futbalu určite nie  To, že mesto vystúpilo z klubu je len a len dobre. Ten klub ani nefungoval z peňazí z mesta, kt. dostával oveľa menej, než sa zaviazalo. Takto sa uvoľnilo miesto pre investorov, s kt. sa rokuje. Ale to v športových novinách, kde zanikáme už 3, či 4 roky nepovedia :lol: Tie zaručené kecy o zániku sú už komické :stupid:


----------



## wuane

zaujimave ze futbalovy presov ma jeden z najvyssich rozpoctov v lige.A to je okrem toho v meste este spickovy hadzanarsky klub.Teraz nechcem nic vycitat Kosiciam,skor by ma zaujimalo ze odkial idu tie celkom slusne peniaze do Presovskeho sportu.


----------



## Kelon

^^ Veď, v Prešove sa hrá na najvyššej úrovni akurát ten futbal a hádzaná. V Košiciach sa na najvyššej úrovni hrajú pomaly všetky športy, na ktoré si spomenieš. Jeden z dôvodv, prečo sa všetci sponzori nehrnú práve do futbalu a je na tom, tak jak je...


----------



## Cudzinec

Ako velky fanusik futbalu, uz dlhe roky nie som s vyvojom futbalu /nielen/ v Kosiciach spokojny. To ze mesto vystupilo z MFK je zrejme spravne, ale otazne je, ci niekdo solventny do klubu vstupi.

A uz vobec neverim, ze sa v blizkej buducnosti dockame v KE vystavby noveho stadionu. Vidim to tak, ze nam stadion v Cermeli bude sluzit este minimalne dalsich 5 rokov... a mozno aj viac. Budme teda vdacny aspon za tento futbalovy "domov". /Ano je to smutne/

Nepoviem nic nove ze futbal /nielen/ na Slovensku je odrazom ekonomiky. Kolko sa za poslednych 20 rokov zrekonstruovalo alebo postavilo novych stadionov na Slovensku a kolko napriklad v susednom Cesku, alebo Polsku? To ze nasa reprezentacia uz nema pomaly ani kde hrat domace zapasy je odrazom realnej kritickej situacie. 

Pritom si nemyslim, ze by Slovensko potrebovalo narodny stadion... nielen vystavba, ale predovsetkym udrzba velkeho stadionu stoji nemale financne naklady. Podla mna by stacilo, ak by sa postavili 2-3 nove stadiony, ktore by patrili ligovym klubom /Slovan Bratislava, MFK Kosice, Banska Bystrica/ na ktorych by hraval zapasy aj nas narodny tym.

Foto ako spomienka na zlate casy kosickeho futbalu na stadione vo Vsesportovom areali


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> ake reci ? šak to je holy fakt ... pozri spravu na EIA ...zamer je tam relax a nakup zona futbal z toho uz vyškrtli....cize štadion nebude , mfk ide dole vodou mesto ho uz odpisalo tak čo čakaš ,že bude nasledovať ?


"Futbal" v zamere na dotycnom pozemkun ani nikdy nebol. To ze ta vizoska zachytava i susednu parcelu sucasneho depa DPMK teda neznamena vobec nic...


----------



## Azbest

pozrite co dokaze jedna vyhra nad odvekym rivalom :lol:


http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok130155.htm


----------



## Nihillek

^^ :lol: Az na to, ze to nie je nic nove, o novom investorovi na stavbu stadiona v Trnave sa hovorilo uz par mesiacov dozadu.


----------



## michaelse

co sa tyka stavby alebo prestavby stadiona tak trnavsky je podla mna najviac zauimavy zo vsetkych na slovensku,je to v centre mesta takze obchodne prevadzky a podobne tam budu zarabat a na trnavsky stadion netreba velmi vysoke investicie,to sa da lahko a lacno dat na dobru uroven severna a juzna tribuna sa da rychlo rozobrat,jednu tribunu maju len pred par rokmi spravenu s tou netreba hybat
co sa toho tyka tak uz par rokov investory kruzia okolo a uvidime ci tentokrat to bude ten pravy


----------



## cibula

*Na Orave otvorili zimný štadión pre mládež*


> NÁMESTOVO. Mládežnícky hokej na Slovensku dostal predčasný vianočný darček. V blízkosti Oravskej priehrady vyrástol hokejový stánok pre deti a mládež.
> Mladé talenty z HK Altis tak budú mať možnosť nastúpiť na cestu svojich hokejových vzorov, ktorí prišli osobne podporiť ušľachtilú myšlienku podpory mládežníckeho športu.


http://hokej.sme.sk/c/6138149/na-orave-otvorili-zimny-stadion-pre-mladez.html#ixzz1das9cz2i

Aspon nieco.


----------



## Nihillek

^^ len pre doplnenie foto: 








zdroj: http://www.pluska.sk


----------



## Anuris

Super! Orava, Poprad, Hamuliakovo, Senec, Petrzalka... Tych mensich (ohlasenych alebo uz postavenych) zimnych stadionov v poslednom case utesene pribuda. Ze by sa zacalo blyskat na lepsie casy?


----------



## Ayran

Anuris said:


> Super! Orava, Poprad, Hamuliakovo, Senec, Petrzalka... Tych mensich (ohlasenych alebo uz postavenych) zimnych stadionov v poslednom case utesene pribuda. Ze by sa zacalo blyskat na lepsie casy?


+ čana pri ke ,takisto chcu stavaj v kechneci


----------



## Kvietok

+ KVP ICE ARÉNA  , ale kým sa nekopne do zeme som dosť skeptický ...


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> + KVP ICE ARÉNA  , ale kým sa nekopne do zeme som dosť skeptický ...


no neviem ked sa zrekonštuuje sklenik tak by hadam aj zatial stacili plochy..


----------



## JimmySK

Prvý celoročný zimný štadión na hornej Orave otvoril prezident

http://www.namestovo-inak.sk/Prvy-celorocny-zimny-stadion-na-hornej-Orave-otvoril-prezident


----------



## chefe

neznasam gasparovica, namysleny prezident co si myslli ze moze si robit co che, je vidiet ze ma radicovu v zuboch preto, ze ako zena si proti nemu dovolila kadidovat....je to cvok, nech pada do dochodku


----------



## Kelon

Na hokej, čo na SVK hrá pár ľudí stavajú štadióny jedna radosť a pre futbal, čo hrá pomaly každý druhý chlapec nič... hno:


----------



## Anuris

Treba povedat, ze v hokeji je omnoho mensia konkurencia a dosiahli sme v nom daleko vacsie uspechy ako vo futbale, pricom prave vdaka nizsej konkurencii a dlhej hokejovej tradicii je v nom pre nas moznost zopakovania uspechov vyrazne vyssia ako dosiahnutie porovnatelnych vysledkov vo futbale. A aj ked je futbal celosvetovo sledovanejsi a popularnejsi, tak myslim (cisto hypoteticky, lebo ani jedno sa pravdepodobne tak skoro nezopakuje), ze skoro kazdeho Slovaka viac potesi titul z hokejovych MS ako osemfinale na MS vo futbale. 

Nehovoriac o tom, ze futbal sa da hrat skoro hocikde a obycajnych ihrisk (bez tribun, osvetlenia a pod.) je pren na Slovensku dost. Taky Fico si v case svojho premierovania na vystavbe futbalovych mini ihrisk po celom Slovensku (tusim, ze dokonca aj s osvetlenim) dokonca nahanal politicke body. Naproti tomu, dostupnost ladovych ploch pre buduce hokejove talenty je zufalo slaba - mozno aj preto (okrem vysokej financnej narocnosti) ten hokej hra len "par ludi" a nie viac ako by bolo ziaduce.

Ale nech sa stavaju aj ihriska a stadiony pre futbalistov, budem len rad, nevidim vsak dovod pre kritiku voci tomu, ze sa na Slovensku po dlhorocnom utlme konecne trochu zacina nieco robit pre rozvoj hokeja. ;-)


----------



## Nihillek

Kelon said:


> Na hokej, čo na SVK hrá pár ľudí stavajú štadióny jedna radosť a pre futbal, čo hrá pomaly každý druhý chlapec nič... hno:


Mylis sa. Na Slovensku je futbalovych ploch strasne vela! Kazda dedina ma futbalove ihrisko. Pretoze sa tu nebavime o hokejovych stadionoch, ale len plochach, kedze toto co postavili naozaj nemozes povazovat za stadion, ale len ladovu plochu zo strechou ;-). Takze futbalisti maju kde hrat a nech je hokejovych ladovych ploch co najviac aby sa nam rozsirovala zakladna.


----------



## wuane

ide o to ze spickovemu futbalu sa nenaucis na dedine.Do nejakeho veku je to v podstate jedno kde hras,ale vsetky talenty uz coskoro ak maju moznost dedinske travniky opustaju a idu do lepsieho,pretoze hracia plocha pre vynikajuci futbal musi byt tiez na vynikajucej urovni.Techniku sa nenaucis na trsoch travy,nehovriac o zraneniach spojenych so zlym terenom.Cize take argumenty ze futbal sa da hrat vsade su uplne mimo.Respektive da sa hrat,ale len do istej urovne.Romanticke pribehy brazilskych futbailstov z chudobnych zaprasenych ulic su davno minulostou.Dnes sa maka v akademiach a ten progres je neuveritelny. Ale aj tak som rad ze pribudla nova ladova plocha,kazdy takyto projekt hokeju u nas pomoze.


----------



## Nihillek

wuane said:


> ide o to ze spickovemu futbalu sa nenaucis na dedine.Do nejakeho veku je to v podstate jedno kde hras,ale vsetky talenty uz coskoro ak maju moznost dedinske travniky opustaju a idu do lepsieho,pretoze hracia plocha pre vynikajuci futbal musi byt tiez na vynikajucej urovni.Techniku sa nenaucis na trsoch travy,nehovriac o zraneniach spojenych so zlym terenom.Cize take argumenty ze futbal sa da hrat vsade su uplne mimo.Respektive da sa hrat,ale len do istej urovne.Romanticke pribehy brazilskych futbailstov z chudobnych zaprasenych ulic su davno minulostou.Dnes sa maka v akademiach a ten progres je neuveritelny. Ale aj tak som rad ze pribudla nova ladova plocha,kazdy takyto projekt hokeju u nas pomoze.


No moje argumenty neboli vobec uplne mimo. Za prve talent sa nauci hrat naozaj vsade. Za druhe talenty su vacsinou podchytene v pomerne skorom veku, takze sa posuvaju do lepsich timov aj s lepsim zazemim. Cize proti comu vlastne namietas?

EDIT: neskor som si vsimol, ze reagujes asi na toho na do mnou...


----------



## wuane

^^nereagoval som na nikoho konkretne.Iba si nemyslim ze dobremu futbalu sa da naucit hrat vsade,a preco to tak je som uz napisal.

Akurat rozdiel medzi hokejom a futbalom je ten,ze vo futbale sa talent moze ukazat aj na dedine(aj ked je to relativne slaby hrac a tam uz nema perspektivu sa zlepsovat,musi ist prec inac sa prisposobi biednym podmienkam) zatial co korculovat treba uplne odmalicka a na to tu decka nemaju moznosti,preto su taketo stadiony vitane.


----------



## Ayran

^^ staci sa pozriet do ceska kde je cez 120 stadionov na hokej a maju 4x viac hokejistov ,mi mame 56 a nemame v podste kde hrat.... stadiony su vytazene do maxima , a rezervovat si zimak ked clovek chce zahrat tak je jedine v noci po 23 co je dost bieda... a takisto je drahe kedze je toho nedostatok 

a čo sa futbalu tyka.... tam si myslim ze dost zohrava aj vyber zakladnej skoly.... napriklad tam kde som ja chodil ma zmluvu z tatranom prešov a chodia si vyberat chalanov , ak su dobry idu rovno do pripravok pre dorast , pripadne pre licartovce.... coz ked chcu hrat tak musia od 6 rokov chodim do Po alebo do Ke na sportovu školu


----------



## vlaDyka

project news :
*Nový futbalový štadión Spartaka Trnava*
http://www.trnava-live.sk/2011/11/1...lizacie-noveho-futbaloveho-stadiona-spartaka/

_„Mesto Trnava bolo informované prostredníctvom zástupcov investora o tom, v piatok 25. novembra sa uskutoční oficiálna tlačová beseda, na ktorej získajú zástupcovia médií všetky dostupné informácie o plánovanom zámere ... Po dohode so zástupcami investora plánujeme ich zámer v podobe vizualizácií prezentovať na veľkoplošnej obrazovke (pozn. Vianočných trhov) približne od 18. hodiny,"_


----------



## Kelon

^^ ...tie plány o nových štadiónoch na SVK už nesu ani zábavné, ani originálne, keď to púštali do sveta od KE po BA s výnimkou Dubnice a ZM snáď všetky kluby z CL :lol:


----------



## cibula

Spartak by mohol ist na to cestou postupnej rekonstrukcie.
Celkovo neviem, preco na to nejdu tie kluby postupne napr. ako Zilina.
Kazdy rok by stacilo postavit jednu tribunu a nakoniec to nejako scelit a niektore corgonligove kluby by tak mohli mat za 5 rokov slusne stadiony s kapacitou do 10-tisic.
Lebo cim vacsie su tie ambicie a navrhy, tym mensia je sanca na to, ze sa nakoniec nieco zrealizuje.
Pri hokejovych stadionoch by to takto postupnou cestou asi neslo, ale tam je zas o nieco vacsia navratnost kedze navstevy tak nekolisaju a zimaky by sa dali vyuzit aj na ine podujatia.

70 milionov co chcel dat kedysi stat na narodny futbalovy stadion by sa mohlo kludne rozdelit na 10 projektov do ktorych by sa zapojili aj kluby, mesta a sponzori a mali by sme tu konecne slusnu infrastrukturu a podporilo by sa stavebnictvo aj v regionoch...


----------



## motooo

Navrh Trnavskeho stadionu. Snad tento pokus vyjde.

http://www.euromaxslovakia.eu/sk/projekty/city_arena.php


----------



## cibula

Vacsie obrazky: http://www.trnava-live.sk/2011/11/2...-mozete-sledovat-nazivo-na-trojicnom-namesti/


----------



## builder fan

:cheers: paráda, držím palce nech to konecne vyjde!!


----------



## builder fan

cibula to prerozdelenie je dobry napad, ak by som bol ja prezident sfz, co nie som, sadol by som si k rokovaciemu stolu so vsetkymi prvoligovymi klubmi, navrhol spolocnu strategiu propagacie a marketingu, nariadil kazdemu klubu vypracovat projekt rozvoja vlastnej infrastruktury, najma so zameranim na vystavbu alebo obnovu stadionov, spojil tieto projekty v jeden celok, nazval by som to plan rozvoja slovenskeho futbalu, poziadal o financnu podporu stat, sukromny sektor a fondy europskej unie. Loboval by som za to den noc ako by to len slo. Ak by to nakoniec nevyslo v rozsahu v akom by som to navrhol, nevadi, ale mohol by som povedat ze som spravil maximum pre zlepsenie podmienok futbalu na Slovensku a nemusel by som sa hanbit. :hm:


----------



## Nihillek

Zelam Trnave (ale aj Slovensku samozrejme:lol, nech sa tento projekt podari uskutocnit. Vyzera to dobre.


----------



## Anuris

Ta znizena tribuna sa mi tam nepaci a smutne je mozno aj to, ze na Slovensku sa zrejme neda postavit futbalovy stadion bez toho, aby boli k nemu prilepene dalsie obchodno-administrativne budovy... Najsmutnejsie je vsak, ze na Slovensku s vynimkou ako tak uchadzajucej Ziliny nemame ziadny moderny a dostojny futbalovy stanok, a preto je aj tento projekt samozrejme velmi vitany  - ak teda nezostane len pri vizualizaciach... Aj v pripade realizacie sa vsak na vysledok este nacakame, pretoze do konca roku 2014 je stale velmi daleko. Snad tu dovtedy uz bude stat nejaky iny stadion a reprezentacia sa okrem vlastnych vykonov nebude pred supermi musiet strapnovat aj prostredim, v ktorom hrava domace zapasy.

Dalsie info:

http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/4366-video-a-animacia-predstavili-plan-prestavby-stadiona-spartaka.htm
http://sportky.topky.sk/c/75670/video-trnava-predstavila-projekt-stadiona-za-68-milionov


----------



## motooo

^^Ta nizsia tribuna je najnovsia a dokoncena len nedavno, cize ta asi bude nezmenena a k nej sa pripoja tie tri nove. Aj ked zatial to je fakt len taky nastrel hmotovky a moze sa to zmenit a tesim sa na to, ako bude vyzerat vysledny projekt a drzim mu palce. Aj ked by ma zaujimalo, kde bude hrat spartak pocas rekonstrukcie.


----------



## wuane

Dokonca to vyzera ze by sa mohli zachovat aj tie vysoke tribuny za brankami.V pomere k tej ´´novej to tak vyzera.Stacilo by navysit do ich vysky tu vychodnu tribunu a cele to zastresit,upravit osvetlenie a samozrejme cele to dobudovat.

Btw,neviem preco by malo vadit,ak investor vybuduje aj pridruzene funkcie,ako obchody,hotel atd.Za svoje prachy si moze robit co chce,a benefit je z toho ten ze sa aspon postavi novy stadion.Je to trend takmer v celom svete,ze sportoviska nie su monofunkcne.Uvazujte logicky.V dnesnej dobe investovat len do sportoviska su vyhodene peniaze(z hladiska financii).Do toho by dnes nikto nesiel.


----------



## motooo

^^tak terajsia kapacita je 18500, cize sa rekonstrukciou navyse "iba" o 1500, takze tie tri tribuny budu dostavovat komplet nove a myslim, ze to tam aj bolo spominane. Cize sa tie dve vysoke tribuny znizia a dostava tretia a zastresi. A myslim, ze nebyt toho, ze sa stadion nachadza a na okraji CMZ tak by sa nic podobne ani nekonalo, lebo takto vznikne OC v dotyku historickeho centra co bude asi najlepsia poloha v meste.


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> Dokonca to vyzera ze by sa mohli zachovat aj tie vysoke tribuny za brankami.V pomere k tej ´´novej to tak vyzera.Stacilo by navysit do ich vysky tu vychodnu tribunu a cele to zastresit,upravit osvetlenie a samozrejme cele to dobudovat..


V linkoch, ktore som postol, sa uvadza, ze s vynimkou tej jednej znizenej sa postavia uplne nove tribuny. ;-)




wuane said:


> Btw,neviem preco by malo vadit,ak investor vybuduje aj pridruzene funkcie,ako obchody,hotel atd.Za svoje prachy si moze robit co chce,a benefit je z toho ten ze sa aspon postavi novy stadion.Je to trend takmer v celom svete,ze sportoviska nie su monofunkcne.Uvazujte logicky.V dnesnej dobe investovat len do sportoviska su vyhodene peniaze(z hladiska financii).Do toho by dnes nikto nesiel.


Ja to chapem a beriem to. V nejakom idealnom svete, kde by bola vystavba stadionu na Slovensku prestiznou a lukrativnou zalezitostou, by sa mi vsak viacej pacilo, keby bol stadion samostatnou, celistvou stavbou, ktora nie je obstavana nakupnym centrom a z tribun jej nevyrastaju vyskovky. Skoro vsetky atraktivne svetove stadiony, ktore poznam, totiz tvoria nejaky osobitny celok. V utrobach stadiona sice mozu byt obchody, ale navonok to posobi pekne ucelene a monofunkcne, pricom zaujimavost stavby nespociva v tom, ze z nej rasia vyskovy a pod., ale obstoji samo o sebe, svojimi vlastnymi napaditymi riesaniami a originalnymi tvarmi. Ale je pravda, ze to mozno porovnavam s prilis vysokou ligou (nove stadiony velkokulubov, stadiony k MS, ME, Olympijskym hram atd.) a radove nove stadiony postavene niekde v strednej alebo vychodnej Europe, ktore nebudu sluzit pre usporiadanie ziadneho vyznamneho svetoveho podujatia, su realizovane rovnako kompromisne ako to, co chystaju slovenski podnikatelia.

A prosim, nech nikto nezacne mat reci o tom ako stale niekto frfle, nie je s nicim spokojny a radsej by nemal ziadny stadion... Vyssie spisana uvaha ma len cisto teoreticko-utopicky charakter a nijak priamo nesuvisi s tym, ze by som kritizoval alebo bol proti vystavbe trnavskeho stadionu. ;-)


----------



## wuane

^^no to je to,ze porovnavas uplne ine levely.Nie len po ekonomickej ale aj po architektonicko-konstrukcnej stranke.

1/ 20 000 stadionik je v podstate jedna velka hokejova/basketbalova arena v US.Tym ze obvod ihriska je pri futbale vacsi,tribuny mozu byt nizsie,v podstate aj o tretinu ak nie o polovicu.Ta stavba je skratka mala.A ak chces do utrob stadiona napchat vsetku potrebnu infrastrukturu pre chod klubu,tak ti jednoducho na nejake pridane funkcie neostane priestor(ak nemyslime bufety na studene hot dogy a popcorn).

2/Stadion s kapacitou 70 000 ludi si uz sam o sebe vyzaduje nestandardne(menej vidane) technicke a konstrukcne riesenia,vacsie nosne konstrukcie,objem ivnesticie je ovela vacsi,a na dizajne sa uz tak nemusi setrit,resp.ani nemoze.

Toto vsetko ked si spojis dokopy tak dostanes odpoved,preco je nuteny investor(Slovensky) budovat aj pridane funkcie vedla stadiona.

A stadiony MS su o prestizi.Tam sa okrem nich v krajine buduje este vela inych veci,vela tych stadionov sa po MS preraba na mensie kapacity a menej narocne podmienky na udrzbu.Btw,stadiony v Katare sa maju po MS rozobrat a premiestnit do rozvojovych zemi.Neviem nakolko je to realne,ale ohanali sa tym pri kandidature,tak hadam to dodrzia. Jeden by mohli supnut aj na Slovensko


----------



## Anuris

Prijimam tvoje argumenty - nakoniec, sam som priznal, ze len utopicky fantazirujem a dost mozno porovnavam s neporovnatelnym. ;-) Naschval som si pozrel stadiony k Euru, co nie je az take masivne podujatie ako MS, a tie najatraktivnejsie stadiony su tiez vsetko 40-70 tisicove kolosy. Na nadchadzajucom Eure je najmensia Lviv Arena (mimochodom velmi pekna - http://2012ua.net/photo/nsk_quot_olimpijskij_quot/64-0-6936) a aj ta ma stale 35 tisicovu kapacitu, co je skoro dvojnasobok toho, o com realne uvazujeme na Slovensku. Pozeral som si aj Euro predoslych rokov, ktore sa konali v mensich krajinach (AUT, SUI, POR), kde bola vacsina stadionov tiez zhruba 30 tisicovych, a viacere z nich boli aj tak napojene na dodatocne komercno-administrativne priestory. Viac sa mi ale paci, ked je stadion viacmenej samostatny a budovy plniace ostatne funkcie su popri nom, namiesto toho, aby bol stadion umiestneny akoby v ramci nich, resp. nimi obstavany (ilustrativnym prikladom moze byt napr. svajciarsky Stade de Geneve z Euro 2008 - http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11567971.jpg). Je ale jasne, ze ako Tehelne Pole, tak Stadion Antona Malatinskeho su vzhladom na svoje umiestnene priestorovo dost obmedzene, a preto to musi byt vsetko narvane spolu, aby sa to do tych limitovanych pozemkov vobec zmestilo.

Inak, tu su nejake linky so stadionami k nadchadzajucemu aj predoslym Euram...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2012#Venues
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2008#Venues
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2004#Venues
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2000#Venues

Najviac priblizujuci sa aktualnym slovenskym moznostiam je asi tento portugalsky stadionik: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estádio_Dr._Magalhães_Pessoa

A odporucam omrknut aj toto video so stadionmi pre MS 2022 v Katare. Pokial by sa po skonceni MS naozaj rozobrali a poslali do sveta (comu absolutne neverim :nuts, tak by na Slovensko mohli doviezt Al-Khor Stadium. Alebo rovno cely Al-Wakrah Sports Complex :lol:, kde je ten stadion sice tiez vcleneny do vacsieho komercno-administrativno-sportoveho celku, co som trochu kritizoval, ale v tomto pripade sa mi to paci.


----------



## Cubo99

podla mna to, ze stadion bude vramci obchodneho centra, je na slovensku len vyhodou, podla toho ake nam tu chodia navstevy...podla mna to centrum prilaka aj ludi na futbal...a po futbale do kina...na nakupy...atd xD


----------



## chefe

Anuris said:


> Ja to chapem a beriem to. V nejakom idealnom svete, kde by bola vystavba stadionu na Slovensku prestiznou a lukrativnou zalezitostou, by sa mi vsak viacej pacilo, keby bol stadion samostatnou, celistvou stavbou, ktora nie je obstavana nakupnym centrom a z tribun jej nevyrastaju vyskovky. Skoro vsetky atraktivne svetove stadiony, ktore poznam, totiz tvoria nejaky osobitny celok. V utrobach stadiona sice mozu byt obchody, ale navonok to posobi pekne ucelene a monofunkcne, pricom zaujimavost stavby nespociva v tom, ze z nej rasia vyskovy a pod., ale obstoji samo o sebe, svojimi vlastnymi napaditymi riesaniami a originalnymi tvarmi. Ale je pravda, ze to mozno porovnavam s prilis vysokou ligou (nove stadiony velkokulubov, stadiony k MS, ME, Olympijskym hram atd.) a radove nove stadiony postavene niekde v strednej alebo vychodnej Europe, ktore nebudu sluzit pre usporiadanie ziadneho vyznamneho svetoveho podujatia, su realizovane rovnako kompromisne ako to, co chystaju slovenski podnikatelia.
> 
> A


neviem o akych stadionoch hovoris, niektore napriklad ako je stad de france, ma vo svojich utrobah aj logisticke centrum a kancelarie...obchody su vo vsetkch velkych stadionoch a nevidim dvovod preco stadion co je v centre mesta nemoze zvisovat svoj zisk s prenajimanim nejakych priestorov obchodnikom...aspon nebude stratovy....nie ako niektore stadiony v portugalsku po eure 2004....staci aby bol zvnutra kompaktny a je to okej si myslim


----------



## chefe

inac ak su tie tribuny v trnave prenosne tak by ich mohli preniest dakde do nitry ale bo do kosic.....


----------



## Anuris

^^Ty si ma vobec nepochopil. Ja som sa nevyjadril proti tomu, ked su sucastou stadiona aj nejake pridavne funkcie, ktore mu prinasaju zisk, dokonca ani ked sa tieto funkcie realizuju v pridruzenych, ale od samotneho stadiona viac-menej oddelenych budovach situovanych na jednom spolocnom pozemku... Co som povedal bolo, ze preferujem pokial stadion tvori svojbytnu stavbu, ktora nie je z okolitych stran priamo obstavana dalsimi budovami, vyskovkami a pod. Stade de France v tomto smere povazujem za velmi zly priklad, lebo ten naopak presne splna mnou uprednostnovane parametre. Je to krasny, uceleny, samostatne stojaci objekt, v utrobach ktoreho je dostatok priestoru aj pre dalsie komercne funkcie. Jednoduche mne islo o urcitu estetiku a architekturu a nie o odmietanie ne-futbalovych prevadzok, proti ktorym nic nemam a chapem ich dolezitost pre financne pokrytie chodu stadiona. A opat zdoraznujem, ze to bola len taka teoreticko-utopicka uvaha o urcitom mnou preferovanom ideale a nie nejaka vazne myslena kritika voci trnavskemu alebo bratislavskemu projektu. ;-)


----------



## aquila

pri tom portugalskom stadione si pozrite najma cenu .. 20 milionov euro .. okey bolo to pred cca 8mimi rokmi, ale aspon je vidno ako sa u nas tuneluje ..


----------



## bubobubo

Ten nastrel sa mi zatial velmi paci. Jednak maju autori plus, ze do velkej miery zachovali charakter stadiona, ktory ma svoje kuzlo, a nerozhodli sa urobit dalsi uniformny oval. Co sa tika okolitnej novovzniknutej zastavby, tak je to nevyhnutost vzhladom k velkosti stadiona a ekonomickych moznosti v SR. Ale myslim ze aj s tym sa vysporiadali autori celkom dobre. Paci sa mi lavka od sidliska aj "altanoidne" zastrasenie plochy od Bast. Dufam ze to bude zrealizovane a ked uz, tak kvalitne, nech to uz za desat rokov nevyzera lacne. Lebo ak to bude ta spolocnost, co stavia MAXy tak mam obavy.
Myslim, ze tento stadion by pokojne mohol plnit aj funkciu narodneho, pretoze Trnava ma priam idealnu polohu.


----------



## michaelse

no mozno to aby nebolo pri stadione prilepene nakupne centrum a podobne by sa dalo teoreticky vyriesit tak ze to nakupne centrum,admin.budovy a podobne by si postavil niekde na okraji mesta alebo tak nejako,,a stadion by prerobil a financoval prevadzku zo ziskov,
kopa velkych stadionch si nevie na seba zarobit a bohaty sponzori ho dotuju zo svojho biznisu a nieje prinom nejake nakupne centrum
ale na druhej strane nemusi to zle vyzerat ked sa architekti pohraju da so to zladit


----------



## Nido

aquila said:


> pri tom portugalskom stadione si pozrite najma cenu .. 20 milionov euro .. okey bolo to pred cca 8mimi rokmi, ale aspon je vidno ako sa u nas tuneluje ..


um, no na inych strankach udavaju cenu 50 mil. Eur, niekde dokonca az 75. mil Eur, investicie do 10 stadionov a infrastruktury v Portugalsku na Euro 2004 stalo cca. 960 mil. Eur, vacsina stadionov ma okolo 30 tisic miest.

v tomto PDF, kde su uvedene niektore stadiony postavene na velke udalosti ako MS, ME a analyzuje sa ich vyuzitie po udalosti, je celkova cena 120 mil. dolarov. 
Mesto nevie stadion ufinancovat, snazi sa ho predat, domaci klub tento rok zo stadiona odisiel, nedokazal ho platit, kedze ludia im tam moc nechodia..
http://www.playthegame.org/fileadmi...ion/Stadium_legacy__Play_the_Game__041011.pdf


----------



## Anuris

Len na doplnenie: Ten portugalsky stadion som vypichol kvoli kapacite - link s vseobecnym prehladom stadionov k ME 2004 uvadzal 24 000 divakov, co sa najviac priblizuje planovanym projektom na Slovensku a zaroven to bolo najmenej zo vsetkych stadionov k ME za poslednych 12 rokov. Vsimol som si vsak, ze na tom linku priamo k stadionu uz je pri kapacite cislo 30 000, co sa mi zda byt realnejsie... Keby som to vedel hned, tak na ten stadion ani neupozornim, pretoze z architektonickeho hladiska sa tam medzi 30 tisicovymi stadionmi dali vybrat aj podobnejsie tomu, co by asi tak mohlo vzniknut v SR. O krajsich stadionoch, ktorymi by sme sa naopak mohli inspirovat, ani nehovorim...

A co sa tyka cien, tak to skace - stadion v portugalsom Aveire stal 62 mil. €, klagenfurtska Hypo Arena 66,5 mil. €, Arena Lviv az 212 mil. € - tych 20 mil. € (ak je to naozaj vobec pravda) je vsak skor velka vynimka nez pravidlo.


----------



## aquila

Nido said:


> um, no na inych strankach udavaju cenu 50 mil. Eur, niekde dokonca az 75. mil Eur, investicie do 10 stadionov a infrastruktury v Portugalsku na Euro 2004 stalo cca. 960 mil. Eur, vacsina stadionov ma okolo 30 tisic miest.
> 
> v tomto PDF, kde su uvedene niektore stadiony postavene na velke udalosti ako MS, ME a analyzuje sa ich vyuzitie po udalosti, je celkova cena 120 mil. dolarov.
> Mesto nevie stadion ufinancovat, snazi sa ho predat, domaci klub tento rok zo stadiona odisiel, nedokazal ho platit, kedze ludia im tam moc nechodia..
> http://www.playthegame.org/fileadmi...ion/Stadium_legacy__Play_the_Game__041011.pdf


no to je uz realistickejie ale zaroven aj dalsi argument, naco bude v BA 30 tisicovi stadion ked ani tych 20 tisic nevypredaju


----------



## wuane

20 staci,ale nech je schopny pripadneho rozsirenia.Nahodou za 20 rokov spravime s Cechmi ME vo futbale ,tak nech sa nemusi budovat v BA novy.


----------



## Nido

Anuris said:


> Len na doplnenie: Ten portugalsky stadion som vypichol kvoli kapacite - link s vseobecnym prehladom stadionov k ME 2004 uvadzal 24 000 divakov, co sa najviac priblizuje planovanym projektom na Slovensku a zaroven to bolo najmenej zo vsetkych stadionov k ME za poslednych 12 rokov. Vsimol som si vsak, ze na tom linku priamo k stadionu uz je pri kapacite cislo 30 000, co sa mi zda byt realnejsie... Keby som to vedel hned, tak na ten stadion ani neupozornim, pretoze z architektonickeho hladiska sa tam medzi 30 tisicovymi stadionmi dali vybrat aj podobnejsie tomu, co by asi tak mohlo vzniknut v SR. O krajsich stadionoch, ktorymi by sme sa naopak mohli inspirovat, ani nehovorim...
> 
> A co sa tyka cien, tak to skace - stadion v portugalsom Aveire stal 62 mil. €, klagenfurtska Hypo Arena 66,5 mil. €, Arena Lviv az 212 mil. € - tych 20 mil. € (ak je to naozaj vobec pravda) je vsak skor velka vynimka nez pravidlo.


Tak ja som nasiel tento link kde su ceny stadionov na Euro 2004, ten v Aveire stal podla toho 64.6 mil. Eur, ten v Leire 73.5 mil. Eur.
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/soccer/06/08/stadium.capsules/

A inak ten stadion v Leire mal 30 tisic na ME, potom jednu tribunu zburali, preto sa udava 24 tisic a jednak niektore tie portugalske stadiony su ozaj pekne priklady zbytocneho megalomanstva, a padali pri nich nedavno aj navrhy o ich zburani..


----------



## tomaskoTT

wuane said:


> 20 staci,ale nech je schopny pripadneho rozsirenia.Nahodou za 20 rokov spravime s Cechmi ME vo futbale ,tak nech sa nemusi budovat v BA novy.


Humorista, že Euro na CSR.
Na ME potrebuješ minimálne 8 štadiónov, v Portugalsku bolo 10 a v 2016 vo Francúzku ked bude už 24 krajín tak dokonca 11. Predpokladajme že aj za 20 rokov bude 24 krajín, kde zoberieme tolko štadiónov. Výhladovo do 5 rokov sa u nás postavia možno 2. A dalej do budúcnosti to je velmi čierne. To by sme sa museli spojiť aj s maďarmi aby sme naškriabali ten potrebný počet a to nehovorím o kapacitných požiadavkách kedy na Euro sú štadióny prakticky len 30k+


----------



## SunshineBB

tomaskoTT said:


> Humorista, že Euro na CSR.
> Na ME potrebuješ minimálne 8 štadiónov, v Portugalsku bolo 10 a v 2016 vo Francúzku ked bude už 24 krajín tak dokonca 11. Predpokladajme že aj za 20 rokov bude 24 krajín, kde zoberieme tolko štadiónov. Výhladovo do 5 rokov sa u nás postavia možno 2. A dalej do budúcnosti to je velmi čierne. To by sme sa museli spojiť aj s maďarmi aby sme naškriabali ten potrebný počet a to nehovorím o kapacitných požiadavkách kedy na Euro sú štadióny prakticky len 30k+


neviem preco by mal byt humorista. EURO nie su MS. Myslim ze v najblizsich rokoch(20 - 30) sa budu opakovat situacie , ked budu EURO usporiadavat krajiny, kde futbal nedosahuje taku uroven ako velka 5ka, dokazom coho su svajciari, rakusania, poliaci, ukrajina, a svojho casu aj belgicania(za pomoci tulipanov). samozrejme ze to zavisi od ekonomickej urovne tej ktorej krajiny, ale aby tu za 20 rokov nemohli byt 3-4 slusne stadiony ktore sa na ME daju rozsirit(z 20 na 30 ) to si nemyslim. u nas 4, v cechach 6/7 a vec je vybavena.


----------



## wuane

^^dik,tak nejak si to predstavujem aj ja.Navyse si myslim,ze ruka v ruke s ekonomickou krizou sa budu znizovat aj naroky na usporiadanie ME,hlavne co sa tyka vystavby obrovskych stadionov.Podla mna taky Eden,pripadne nieco v BA ci TT co sa planuje by na hocijaky zapas ME stacili,cize tych 20k.A na semifinale a finale nieco cez 30 000.


----------



## builder fan

bubobubo said:


> Ten nastrel sa mi zatial velmi paci. Jednak maju autori plus, ze do velkej miery zachovali charakter stadiona, ktory ma svoje kuzlo, a nerozhodli sa urobit dalsi uniformny oval. Co sa tika okolitnej novovzniknutej zastavby, tak je to nevyhnutost vzhladom k velkosti stadiona a ekonomickych moznosti v SR. Ale myslim ze aj s tym sa vysporiadali autori celkom dobre. Paci sa mi lavka od sidliska aj "altanoidne" zastrasenie plochy od Bast. Dufam ze to bude zrealizovane a ked uz, tak kvalitne, nech to uz za desat rokov nevyzera lacne. Lebo ak to bude ta spolocnost, co stavia MAXy tak mam obavy.
> Myslim, ze tento stadion by pokojne mohol plnit aj funkciu narodneho, pretoze Trnava ma priam idealnu polohu.


trnava ma vybornu polohu a najma na slovenske pomery este stale pomerne ziclive fanusikovske prostredie. Ten stadion ma svoj smrnc, a snad tak trochu nepozabudli ani na genia loci, co mi ale trosku prekaza je zachovanie tej starej tribuny v povodnej velkosti, ktora proporcne do celeho priestoru nezapada a napr. pri televiznych prenosoch to bude velmi okate, tu by sa hodila tribuna proporcne rovnaka ako zvysok - patrilo by sa ju nadstavat ak to priestor a statika tej starej dovoluju.


----------



## Nihillek

builder fan said:


> trnava ma vybornu polohu a najma na slovenske pomery este stale pomerne ziclive fanusikovske prostredie. Ten stadion ma svoj smrnc, a snad tak trochu nepozabudli ani na genia loci, co mi ale trosku prekaza je zachovanie tej starej tribuny v povodnej velkosti, ktora proporcne do celeho priestoru nezapada a napr. pri televiznych prenosoch to bude velmi okate, tu by sa hodila tribuna proporcne rovnaka ako zvysok - patrilo by sa ju nadstavat ak to priestor a statika tej starej dovoluju.


To je len vec nazoru, mne sa prave ta "nesymetrickost" planovaneho stadiona velmi paci. Pri televiznich prenosoch, teda pocas vacsiny zapasu, je aj tak vidiet len spodok tribuny, takze nebude vidno, kde je strecha. A keby to tak aj nebolo, je to fuk, podstatne je, ze je ochota vobec stavat novy stadion zo sukromnych zdrojov.


----------



## Ayran

video z najlepšieho štadionu unas


----------



## Azbest

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6183583/tatran-ziskal-ihrisko.html

Zastupiteľstvo odsúhlasilo aj dlhodobý nájom „mlatového ihriska“ futbalovému klubu 1. FC Tatran Prešov, ako prípad hodný osobitného zreteľa na podporu rozvoja mládežníckeho športu. Nájomca tak bude môcť využívať 3 500 metrov štvorcových, pričom je povinný do roka investovať do rekonštrukcie hracej plochy minimálne 34,5–tis. €. Pre neorganizovanú mládež, vrátane prípraviek, vyhradí na tréningy päť hodín týždenne.


----------



## wuane

*Viktoria Plzen*

http://zpravy.idnes.cz/v-plzni-meni...domaci.aspx?c=A111219_160447_plzen-zpravy_alt

Krasna rekonstrukcia stadionu v Plzni.Treba si pozriet galeriu.Uplne postacujuci stadion,aky by si zasluzil kazdy Slovensky prvoligovy klub.Takmer kazdy Slovensky stadion ma jednu vacsiu krytu tribunu ako to bolo aj v Plzni.Staci dostavat skladackou typu Petrzalka a slusny stadion je na svete.Myslim ze Plzenensky stadion splna kriteria aj na Ligu majstrov.


----------



## mirolesko

^^ fakt krása, česi nam opať raz ukázali, ako sa to robí hno::cheers:


----------



## Detonator789

jednoducho, kde je vôľa, tam je cesta...


----------



## fesak277

V obci Korňa na Kysuciach dokázal jeden podnikateľ to, čo nedokáže štát a ani futbalové kluby na SVK:
http://sport.cas.sk/clanok/213870/p...avil-v-korni-halu-na-skandinavsky-sposob.html


----------



## Kvietok

^^


> Na koľko ho vyšla takáto investícia? „Odpoviem takto
> : "z prostriedkov, za ktoré sa rekonštruoval zimný šta*dión v Bratislave, by sme dokázali vybudovať takúto halu v každom okrese,“ usmieva sa Kysucký


:cripes:


----------



## Cudzinec

mirolesko said:


> ^^ fakt krása, česi nam opať raz ukázali, ako sa to robí hno::cheers:


už neraz nám to ukázali... ako veľký fanúšik futbalu s nevolou sledujem ako sa rozvoj štadiónov u nás úplne zastavil, zatiaľ čo v ČR za posledných 10 rokov zrekonštruovali takmer všetky ligové štadióny na veľmi slušnú úroveň... nehovoriac o úplne nových štadiónoch.

Myšlienka spoločnej organizácie ME s ČR je krásná, no obávám sa, že ani podstatne vyspelejšie Česko, na to s kvalitou štadiónov nemá... Slovensko je úplne mimo hru pre najblližších 20 rokov.

http://www.worldstadiums.com/europe/countries/czech_republic.shtml


----------



## JimmySK

*Staviteľa Národného futbalového štadiónu vyberú v súťaži*
http://futbal.pravda.sk/stavitela-n...k_rfutbal.asp?c=A120109_142650_sk_rfutbal_p50

*Návrh financovania a výstavby Národného futbalového štadióna Jána Popluhára* komplet v PDFku
https://lt.justice.gov.sk/Attachmen...atEID=4321&langEID=1&tStamp=20120104142756940


----------



## Kelon

Ten nároďák sa ešte furt rieši? Ale no tak.. už to ani vtipné neni :lol:


----------



## Ayran

^^ a to je ako vtipne ? hno:


----------



## chefe

tu je link s clankom a videom  na lade bol aj richard zednik...

http://krimi.noviny.sk/cierna-kroni...op-stadiona-na-lade-boli-mladi-hokejisti.html


----------



## chefe

to je to aj zo zednikom a krasne je zachyteny pad strechy....mozte si to ceknut

http://www.tvoravia.sk/clanok/sk/Pad-strechy-na-zimnom-stadione-na-lade-bol-aj-Richard-Zednik


----------



## wuane

Tak toto je velmi smutna udalost hno: velmi ma to mrzi


----------



## NuSo

Kvalitne odvedená slovenská práca.


----------



## Kvietok

Podobné zlyhania konštrukcií nových budov som si doteraz spájal s Ruskom, Čínou a Afrikou ...


----------



## potkanX

tak si naklikaj do guglu napriklad minnesota stadium collapse spred dvoch rokov.


----------



## bubobubo

Alebo "paris terminal collapse".


----------



## Ayran

alebo jedna v NHL , naštastie tam nikto nebol


----------



## caicoo

NuSo said:


> Kvalitne odvedená slovenská práca.


na bezprostrednu blizkost hranice by som povedal, ze na stavbe boli pouzite polske materialy a nedivil by som sa, keby to bola aj ich robota


----------



## chefe

caicoo said:


> na bezprostrednu blizkost hranice by som povedal, ze na stavbe boli pouzite polske materialy a nedivil by som sa, keby to bola aj ich robota


cital som ze to boli blavaci...niet divu ze sa to neudrzalo dlho


----------



## marish

^^ :rofl:


----------



## cibula

Kazdopadne dufam, ze niekto za to pojde sediet. Keby tam bol nahodou koncert alebo nieco podobne tak tu mame par stoviek mrtvych. Dotycni maju stastie, ze nebudu stihani za zabitie.


----------



## chefe

cibula said:


> Kazdopadne dufam, ze niekto za to pojde sediet. Keby tam bol nahodou koncert alebo nieco podobne tak tu mame par stoviek mrtvych. Dotycni maju stastie, ze nebudu stihani za zabitie.



projektant alebo stavebny dozor


----------



## Kvietok

Ok, berem späť...


----------



## chefe

toto vlakno este funguje? alebo je uz uzavrete?


----------



## Ayran

chefe said:


> toto vlakno este funguje? alebo je uz uzavrete?


prečo by malo byť uzavrete ? šak piš  ked maš o čom ,lebo väčšina ludi nema o čom ,kedže unas zdochol pes čo sa športovísk týka


----------



## SunshineBB

chefe said:


> toto vlakno este funguje? alebo je uz uzavrete?


sice umiera, ale svojim pokecovymi postami ho urcite udrzis pri zivote


----------



## fesak277

jedna z vizualizácií futbalového štadióna v Myjave: http://www.spartakmyjava.sk/ostatne-spravy/516-novy-stadion-a-areal


----------



## NuSo

Myjava má pekne našliapnuté do prvej ligy, uvidíme čo z toho bude.


----------



## wuane

*O novom stadione v Senici*

http://futbal.sme.sk/c/6333029/senica-chce-grigu-udrzat-aj-ked-odide-k-reprezentacii.html

Clanok je hlavne o repre a Grigovi,ale su tam pomerne zaujimave a pre mna nove informacie o vystavbe stadiona v Senici.


----------



## Nihillek

wuane ma tesne predbehol :-D, tak uz len pridam maketu stadiona










zdroj: http://www.fksenica.eu/sk/component/content/article/42-ine/444-v-levarsky-o-monom-grigovom-odchode-aj-o-novom-tadione


----------



## wuane

^^taka mensia Zilina,ale chvalihodne.Mozno by sa mohli inspirovat aj velkopodnikatelia na Slovane a nejak potichu zacat burat,a potichu aj stavat po jednej tribune,ale aspon nieco.


----------



## potkanX

naco by stavali za svoje, ked im slubil fico, ze im to postavi za nase?


----------



## Pali_PO

^^ http://hnonline.sk/sport/c1-55384090-sef-futbalu-dostal-ulohu-od-fica-stadion


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, maximalne 50mil eur, cize po zaratani sirokeho koeficientu 150mil eur a namiesto maximalne treba pouzit minimalne.


----------



## Ayran

rozmyšlam , že čo tam tento krat postavy na čierno hotel už ma , tak nejake biznis centrum ?


----------



## wuane

*Zahorakom ide karta*

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/129037/foto-aj-myjava-ide-rekonstruovat-ukazala-projekt/

Btw,postup by som Myjave prial.Dlhodobo maju vybornu pracu s mladezou,hravaju najvyssie sutaze,na to ake je to male mesto je to obdivuhodne.Pretoze s tak malym fondom talentov to musi byt aj o vybornej praci,ked su tak vysoko.


----------



## didinko

wuane said:


> http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/129037/foto-aj-myjava-ide-rekonstruovat-ukazala-projekt/
> 
> Btw,postup by som Myjave prial.Dlhodobo maju vybornu pracu s mladezou,hravaju najvyssie sutaze,na to ake je to male mesto je to obdivuhodne.Pretoze s tak malym fondom talentov to musi byt aj o vybornej praci,ked su tak vysoko.


Odkedy je Myjava na Záhorí? Furt som bol v tom, že je na Kopaniciach.


----------



## wuane

:runaway:


----------



## Ayran

velmi pekny štadion aspon take keby boli aj v hlavnej lige


----------



## wuane

^^inac je to velmi podobne ako co sa planovalo pre sucasnu Petrzalku,to tusim malo mat nejakych 6000.Nedal by som ruku do ohna,ze nekupili od nich projekt.
Samozrejme ze by take na nasu ligu stacili.Nejde o kapacity ale o kvalitu travnika.Ked sa bude dat hrat slusny futbal aj cez zimu a dazde tak nasa luga pojde rapidne hore a pridu aj divaci.V dnesnych podmienkach sa cez zimu dostojny futbal hrat neda a este dlhe tyzdne po zime a pred zimou su to oraniska,a potom to aj tak vyzera.


----------



## Ayran

Bardejov reko na finale slovenskeho pohara 
celkom sa to da hlavne travnik je fajnovy 

a dobra sprava pre slovensky šport 
SLOVAK SPORT.TV – pre viac slovenského športu
slovenská súkromná športová televízia

SLOVAK SPORT.TV je televízia, ktorá osloví fanúšikov slovenského športu. Vyplní vákuum na trhu domácich športových prenosov po ukončení vysielania STV3. Novo vzniknutá súkromná televízia má za cieľ konkurovať zahraničným športovým televíziám kvalitou a ponukou atraktívneho programu pre domáceho diváka. Bude zameraná na exkluzívne priame prenosy a záznamy z domácich športov ako basketbal, volejbal a hádzaná, zápasy futbalovej a hokejovej ligy, florbalu, hokejbalu. Významná pozornosť bude tiež venovaná automobilovým športom, boxu, golfu a mnohým ďalším. Zásadnou novinkou bude príprava priamych prenosov zo súťaží nižších úrovní, a to zo všetkých regiónov Slovenska.

SLOVAK SPORT.TV pripravuje vysielanie 24 hodín denne, 7 dní v týždni. Okrem športových zápasov prinesie aj športové spravodajstvo, diskusné relácie, portréty športovcov, profily športovísk a ďalšie zaujímavosti a novinky zo sveta športu. Ako jediná televízia na Slovensku vlastní prenosové vozy s najmodernejšou výbavou pre priame prenosy. Tento umožňuje sledovať športové programy v HD kvalite, ktorá divákovi prinesie plnohodnotný zážitok zo športového podujatia. Kvalita prenosov sa bude opierať aj o prácu profesionálnych športových komentátorov a moderátorov.

Program SLOVAK SPORT.TV bude šírený prostredníctvom satelitu Astra a prostredníctvom operátorov káblovej televízie a dátových služieb.

SLOVAK SPORT.TV začína vysielať v máji 2012.


----------



## p182

pridavam link z rekonstrukcie futbaloveho stadiona v bardejove od QuestoB.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90889126&postco+unt=212


----------



## wuane

*Stadion Myjava*

Vyzera to tak ze to neboli len kecy a v Myjave sa naozaj zacina s rekonstrukciou.Drzim palce.

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/130302/myjava-zacina-rekonstruovat-spartak-bude-hrat-v-turej-luke/


----------



## Azbest

http://www.spartakmyjava.sk/ostatne-spravy/569-posledne-domace-zapasy-budu-v-turej-luke


Je taj aj vzorka novej tribuny


----------



## Anuris

SFZ zriadi v Poprade Národné tréningové centrum


----------



## Kvietok

*Crows Arena, 5/19/2012*










Prace na prestavbe stareho "sklenika" zacali:


----------



## caicoo

osobne som zvedavy ci kvalita vonkajsieho prevedenia predci tu na Steel arene


----------



## Cubo99

zdravim, mam prosbicku na niekoho z Rimavskej Soboty, ci by mi nemohol cvaknut obe tribuny stadiona (najlepsie prazdne ), rad by som ich nasledne pouzil v mojom atlase (viz podpis) diki moc


----------



## Nihillek

*Zimny stadion v Petrzalke*


















zdroj: facebook.com


----------



## Nihillek

*Stadion v Myjave*


























zdroj: facebook.com


----------



## wuane

^^ vyzera to lepsie ako som cakal.Klobuk dole.Tesim sa ked bude hotovy. :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Tak na Myjave zatial nebude tribuna za jednou z branok,ale bude tam nejaka plachta,ktora ma ´´uzatvarat´´ stadion. 
Viac info: http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/132820/myjava-buduje-stadion-stavba-pokracuje-podla-planu/


----------



## vlaDyka

news project : *Štadión klubu FC Trnava ..v Trnave.*

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/poorov-stadion-v-trnave-uz-riesia.html


----------



## R1S0

nestacil by drvivej vacsine klubov z nasej top ligy taky stadion,ako v myjave?


----------



## wuane

^^Samozrejme ze ano. Podla mna ide v prvom rade o kvalitu ihriska,pretoze ta najviac ovplyvnuje vykony. Ak by nebola na vacsine stadionov pol sezony oracina pre zle pocasie a nekvalitne tereny,tak by aj nasa liga vyzerala inac.

Tym by sa malo zacat.Nastavit prisnejsie pravidla pre hracie plochy.Vsetko ostatne je vedlajsie.Dnes chodi na futbal v priemere mozno 1500 ludi.Pre nich podmienky su. Ak sa zacne hrat atraktivnejsi futbal na dobrych terenoch, a pride zrazu 3000 ludi,a potom zistime ze infrastruktura,tribuny,zazemie uz nestacia,tak tomu potom hovorim zdravy vyvoj a podme sa postarat ,aby boli aj kapacitne podmienky dostacujuce. 

Cize Myjava v podstate ide podla mna dobrym smerom. Aj ked nepredpokladam,ze by v buducnosti oni este museli rozsirovat stadion,mimo pravdepodobnej dostavby stvrtej tribuny,kedze sa jedna o malicke mesto.


----------



## Kelon

R1S0 said:


> nestacil by drvivej vacsine klubov z nasej top ligy taky stadion,ako v myjave?


Dosť klubom by to stačilo, keďže v našej najvyššej súťaži hraje celkom dosť malých miest (alebo veľkých dedín?  )... Ale slováci sú už raz takí, a najmä v BA a KE že by ti na takýto štadiónik moc chodiť nezačali... už si z hokeja zvykli na trocha inú úroveň.. Tam by to návštevštevnosť moc nezvýšilo. Minimálne tieto dve mestá by mali mať dôstojné štadióny, s kapacitou tak 15-20 tisíc. To by si videl tú prudkú zmenu návštev, keby sa nehralo v tých antifutbalových chlievoch.. Samozrejme, neni to jediný dôvod chabých návštev, ale prudký pokles návštev na slovane po presťahovaní na pasienky hvorí za všetko hno:


----------



## wuane

^^Prudky pokles navstev hovori o tom,ze sa hra nekvalitny futbal na zlych terenoch.Nie ze z 30 000 ruiny sa Slovan prestahoval do 15 000 ruiny.


----------



## michaelse

je to aj aj tym oranisko na ihriskach ale nie vsadeto je to tym,
v ziline navstevnost poklesla tento rok a pritom tam su podmienky na ligu vyborne
co sa tyka slovana tak tam vela ludi prechod z tehelneho na pasieky znechutil a nepridu na pasienky aj kebytom bol neviem aka kvalitna plocha prisli by mozne len ked by prisla so slovanom hrat barcelona
,nieje to tak davno ked na tehelne pole prisli na predkolo nejakeho europskeho pohara 20tisic ludi a uz vtedy to bola poriadna rujna ktora sa samovolne rozpadala


----------



## wuane

Zilina je specificky pripad.Relativne velke mesto,ale este prednedavnom totalne bezvyznamny klub,ktory by som povedal si stale este len tu fanusicku zakladnu buduje. 

Naopak,vo vacsich dedinach,ako Myjava alebo Moravce mozu tazit zo vzacnosti prvej ligy.Futbal je tam sport c.1 a ludia nemaju az tak moznost sa inde kulturne ci sportovo vyzit,nez prave na tom futbale.


----------



## Kelon

wuane said:


> ^^Prudky pokles navstev hovori o tom,ze sa hra nekvalitny futbal na zlych terenoch.Nie ze z 30 000 ruiny sa Slovan prestahoval do 15 000 ruiny.


...prepáč, zabudol som, že na tehelnom poli bol najmodernejší, vyhrievaný trávnik porovnateľný s tým barcelonským a Slovan hral naozaj nádherný a okulahodiaci futbal 

Tak, jak ľudia prestali chodiť na VSS, keď začali hrať na loko*otíve, tak ľudia prestali chodiť na Slovan, keď prešiel na pasienky... Jednak niektorí fanúškovia nezniesli, že klub hrá na štadióne mestského rivala, ale hlavný dôvod je, že prešli z NAOZAJ FUTBALOVÝCH ŠTADIÓNOV na antifutbalové... loko*otíva aj pasienky sú na futbal asi tak vhodné, ako smetisko na operáciu (väčší blud ma nenapadol :lol: )... Nehovoriac o stave tých štadiónov... Neviem jak na pasienkoch, ale v tom čermeľskom chlieve NIESU ZÁCHODY, bufet.. to čo je vlastne? :lol: ...a beda ti, keď sadneš na tie sedačky.. už ich nikdy viac nevyperieš - sú špinavé a farbia.. a potom sa divme, že v 400 tisícovej Blave a 250 tisícových Košiciach príde na futbal 700 ľudí, aj keď Slovan bavi o majstra a v Košiciach je VSTUPNÉ ZADARMO hno:

* - K


----------



## Kelon

jo a pre rovnaký prípad zo zahraničia nemusíme chodiť ďaleko - Brno.. rovnaké dôvody obrvoského poklesu návštev.


----------



## wuane

Kelon said:


> ...prepáč, zabudol som, že na tehelnom poli bol najmodernejší, vyhrievaný trávnik porovnateľný s tým barcelonským a Slovan hral naozaj nádherný a okulahodiaci futbal


??? tomuto som nejak nepochopil.A vyzera to ze asi ani ty mna,aj ked neviem co bolo nepochopitelne.

Pisem ,ze dobry futbal sa da hrat iba na kvalitnych terenoch,a na margo debaty,ze ci stacia take stadiony ako v Myjave pisem,ze ano stacia,lebo divakovi je jedno ci je v 30 000 arene alebo na Myjave kde staci stadion pre 5000 ludi,lebo ak je dobry futbal ,tak na kapacite az tak nezalezi.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ??? tomuto som nejak nepochopil.A vyzera to ze asi ani ty mna,aj ked neviem co bolo nepochopitelne.
> 
> Pisem ,ze dobry futbal sa da hrat iba na kvalitnych terenoch,a na margo debaty,ze ci stacia take stadiony ako v Myjave pisem,ze ano stacia,lebo divakovi je jedno ci je v 30 000 arene alebo na Myjave kde staci stadion pre 5000 ludi,lebo ak je dobry futbal ,tak na kapacite az tak nezalezi.


ja tak trochu nevidim suvislost medzi dobrym terenom a navstevnostou. Pretoze ja si pamatam (resp. registrujem) vysoke navsetvy v slovenskom futbale. 

Tehelne Pole az 60 000, VSA Kosice na repre 40 000, Slovan - Viktovice detto, aj do Bystrice vedelo prist 20 000 (Sparta, Borussia) atd atd ... 

no a nemyslim si ze by to bolo zrovna dobrym travnikom ..

edit: celkovo ten dnesny system "postavme stadion, budu divaci" je vadny. To akoze klub ktory nema na novy moderny stadion nemoze mat dobru navstevnost? Sa pozriem do okolitych krajin a najdem X klubov ktore hraju na stadionoch typu Pasienky, Stiavnicky, Cermel a navstevy su diametralne odlisne.


----------



## Kelon

SunshineBB said:


> ...Sa pozriem do okolitych krajin a najdem X klubov ktore hraju na stadionoch typu Pasienky, Stiavnicky, Cermel a navstevy su diametralne odlisne.


...ver mi, porovnatelný štadión s tým chlievom v čermeli nenájdeš, aspoň tie záchody maju všade :lol: btw, prial by som ti zažiť jednu sezónu na VŠA a potom prechod na antifutbalový štadión, ako je v čermeli, kde keď sa hrá na opačnej strane trávnika ako sedíš, tak na loptu pomaly nevidíš... Ono v BB je podobný štadión, ale sú tam záchody a bufet, že? 

Wuane, nie, nestačili by... Nejde o velkosť, minimálne ľudia v BA a v KE sú rozmaznaní hokejovými halami - polstrované sedačky, pohodlíčko, bufetík a záchodik max. 20m od miesta sedenia, veľké obrazovky, aby ti pri stáni v rade na pivko, či pukance v jednom zo 100 bufetov nič zo zápasu neušlo, krásny výhľad na každý kútik hracej plochy... neprišli by na hentaké malé čudo, kde je najvyššie miesto na tribúne 5 metrov nad úrovňou trávnika, sedačky poskytujúce rovnaké "pohodlie", ako tie terajšie (ale možno by sa po sedení na nich nohavice dali vyprať... :lol: ) a čo ak by motyka vystrelila a klub s takýmto štadiónikom by sa dostal do európy? :dunno:


----------



## Kelon

tento štadión kebyže sa zrekonštruoval... VŠA ...nebol by košický futbal v takých sračkách..


----------



## Nihillek

Kelon said:


> tento štadión kebyže sa zrekonštruoval... VŠA ...nebol by košický futbal v takých sračkách..


Vsak to je len kopec hliny a navrchu beton :-D a mali to burat, nevime ci to vobec este existuje...


----------



## Kelon

Nihillek said:


> Vsak to je len kopec hliny a navrchu beton :-D a mali to burat, nevime ci to vobec este existuje...


..kopec hliny a navrchu betón.. takých štadiónov je na SVK plno.. taký je aj štadión lokomotívy v čermely, ale tento štadión je futbalový... a ak by táto kopa hliny s betónom stála doteraz, s pár úpravami by to stále bol najlepší a najkrajší štadión na Slovensku.. :nuts: A áno, bohužial ho pred časom zbúrali.. hnáty by som dolámal tým, čo za to môžu.


----------



## Ayran

Kelon said:


> tento štadión kebyže sa zrekonštruoval... VŠA ...nebol by košický futbal v takých sračkách..


tento štadion hlavne nebol nikdy dostavany.... takto to mal vyzerat ak by bol hotovy.... ( planovany pre ligu majstrov )
























a je to velka škoda ze sa tak nestalo


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> ja tak trochu nevidim suvislost medzi dobrym terenom a navstevnostou. Pretoze ja si pamatam (resp. registrujem) vysoke navsetvy v slovenskom futbale.
> 
> Tehelne Pole az 60 000, VSA Kosice na repre 40 000, Slovan - Viktovice detto, aj do Bystrice vedelo prist 20 000 (Sparta, Borussia) atd atd ...
> 
> no a nemyslim si ze by to bolo zrovna dobrym travnikom ..


 V prvom rade.Futbal a moznosti sucasnych terenov su uplne inde nez v casoch,kedy chodilo na TP 60 000 divakov.Pred 30 rokmi keby mali tereny ako mame dnes,tak by to bol najmodernejsi travnik na svete.

Kazdy kto hraval niekedy sutazne futbal potvrdi,ze teren je najdolezitejsi faktor mimo vlastnych sportovych schopnosti.

A ta suvislost- ked sa zacne hrat atraktivnejsi futbal ,tak pride casom urcite viac ludi.Nechapem co je na tom nejasne.


----------



## Kelon

Ayran said:


> tento štadion hlavne nebol nikdy dostavany.... takto to mal vyzerat ak by bol hotovy.... ( planovany pre ligu majstrov )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a je to velka škoda ze sa tak nestalo


Tie plány boli prehnané... v dobe keď bol plánovaný by to bol jeden z najmodernejších štadiónov v európe  Koľko mal mať kapacitu? Niečo sa mi marí že 40 - 50 tisíc, nie? Priveľký na Košice. A myslím, že tam boli aj nejaké problémy kvôli neďalekému letisku.

Na VŠA by stačilo tú plechovú "tribúnu" odstrániť, postaviť tam miesto toho niečo schopné, v čom by boli aj šatne atď... zastrešiť, osadiť sedačky, šupnúť tam nejaký vyhrievaný trávnik, sociálne zariadenia tam boli celkom schopné, dokonca tam bolo aj parkovisko, o čom sa nám v čermeli môžme leda tak snívať, vlastne rovnako ako o záchodoch, bol tam atletický štadión, plno tréningových ihrísk a neviem čo všetko ešte... Proste areál, ktorý by u nás nemal páru.


No, keďže je to jak to je, ostáva nám len snívať, že v čermeli pribudnú aspoň toi toi búdky, vedenie by sa mohlo prebudiť a na bývalú atletickú dráhu by mohli postaviť aspoň také tribúnky, ako sú na aničke, keď je ten tenisový turnaj, aby bol divák bližšie pri ihrisku nech človek vidí loptu aj keď sa hrá na opačnej strane ihriska (myslím, že to tak vyriešili v hradci králové) a že sa v ďalekej budúcnosti postaví nový futbalový štadión.


----------



## Ayran

mal mat cez 50 tisic a mal hostit finale ligy majstrov


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> V prvom rade.Futbal a moznosti sucasnych terenov su uplne inde nez v casoch,kedy chodilo na TP 60 000 divakov.Pred 30 rokmi keby mali tereny ako mame dnes,tak by to bol najmodernejsi travnik na svete.
> 
> Kazdy kto hraval niekedy sutazne futbal potvrdi,ze teren je najdolezitejsi faktor mimo vlastnych sportovych schopnosti.
> 
> A ta suvislost- ked sa zacne hrat atraktivnejsi futbal ,tak pride casom urcite viac ludi.Nechapem co je na tom nejasne.


Wuane ja som futbal hral, a kvalita travnika bola pre mna dolezita ako pre hraca, nie ako pre divaka. Ja to vidim na sebe. Na Duklu som chodil poctivo, pretoze aj ked skoncili 7,8 a pod, videl som ze klub sa o nieco snazi, ze ma koncepciu ze hraci to neflakaju. Na futbal uz nechodim, pretoze vidim trosky klubu a hracov, ktory si sem tam medzi diskotekami a vysedavanim na kavicke zahraju aj sutazne futbal. To je dnesny problem slovenskeho futbalu. S tym nema teren nic spolocne. Ale samozrejme mozeme mat odlisne nazory, to nie je trestne.


----------



## wuane

Fuha no ja som cakal ze niekto to tu pochopi.

Na kvalitnejsich terenoch sa da hrat krajsi,technickejsi,rychlejsi,futbal.Ked nas futbal bude vdaka terenom o level vyssie,bude aj divacky atraktivnejsi. Preto hovorim ze treba zacat hracimi plochami. Pretoze 10,20,30 tisicove stadiony si u nas nemoze dovolit takmer ziadny klub,ale slusnu hraciu plochu na urovni by mali zvladnut vsetky prvoligove.Tym teda myslim,aby bola vysoka kvalita travnika aj pocas chladnejsich a uprsanejsich/usnezenejsich mesiacov,a nie ako je tomu tera,ze polovica sezony sa hra na oracine.

A kedze na reprezentacnej urovni je vidiet,ze nie sme geneticky slabsi futbalisti ako okolite staty,no nasa liga je suverenne najslabsia,svedci to o tom,ze tie primarne podmienky mame na nizsej urovni,a jednoducho taky dobry ligovy futbal ,ako maju aspon Cesi alebo Rakusania, hrat nemozeme. Tak v com to asi bude?


----------



## Lukas_BS

kazdemu kto sleduje futbal aj v okolitych krajinach tak vie v com to je ... v rozpoctoch
http://sport.ihned.cz/c1-55775940-l...a-zklamala-liberec-s-plzni-by-o-titul-nehraly kazdemu je jasne ze taka Plzen nemala rozpocet 80 milionov ale trosku viac :lol:
a Rakusko sem radsej ani davat nejdem


----------



## chefe

wuane said:


> Fuha no ja som cakal ze niekto to tu pochopi.
> 
> Na kvalitnejsich terenoch sa da hrat krajsi,technickejsi,rychlejsi,futbal.Ked nas futbal bude vdaka terenom o level vyssie,bude aj divacky atraktivnejsi. Preto hovorim ze treba zacat hracimi plochami. Pretoze 10,20,30 tisicove stadiony si u nas nemoze dovolit takmer ziadny klub,ale slusnu hraciu plochu na urovni by mali zvladnut vsetky prvoligove.Tym teda myslim,aby bola vysoka kvalita travnika aj pocas chladnejsich a uprsanejsich/usnezenejsich mesiacov,a nie ako je tomu tera,ze polovica sezony sa hra na oracine.
> 
> A kedze na reprezentacnej urovni je vidiet,ze nie sme geneticky slabsi futbalisti ako okolite staty,no nasa liga je suverenne najslabsia,svedci to o tom,ze tie primarne podmienky mame na nizsej urovni,a jednoducho taky dobry ligovy futbal ,ako maju aspon Cesi alebo Rakusania, hrat nemozeme. Tak v com to asi bude?



ja to chapem, ked sa ozres aky hral as trencin atraktivny futbal, tak je jasne ze zato moze vo velkej miere aj umely travnik, je rovny a lopta na nom neskace, kupili technickych hracov a hrali najkrajsie v celej lige...a porovnaj ich so slovanom, umiestnenie v tabulke eventualne s rovnakou hodnotou(2-3) neviem ako skoncili nakoniec, preto je otazky, ci naozaj treba presadzovat zakazdu cenu financne narocne prirodzene travniky


----------



## michaelse

ono kvalita plochy ma vplyv na kvalitu hry a tym aj na navstevnost ,ale moj nazor je taky ze nie az tak extremne velky,malu navstevnost sposobuje viacej negativnych veci a treba odstranit vsetky alebo aspon vacsiu cast,odstranenim jednej sa nic nevyriesi
napisem ktore ma napadli:

-kvalita travniku,to co je kazdy rok po zime v rozomberku to sa ani travnikom na futbal nazvat neda

-rozbyte tribuny na ktorych sa clovek zaspini

-tribuny velmi daleko od hracej plochy, ked som bol na EL na pasienko sedel som za branou a ked bola lopta na druhom konci tak volnym okom ju takmer nebolo vidno

-socialne zariadenia bud su rozbite alebo umyvane len pred zaciatkom sezony(cest vinimkam),alebo odporne spinave prenosne WC plne prachu lebo ich doviezli z nejakej stavby
-zmeny zaciatkov stretnuti pre fanusika na nevhodnu dobu ci uz kvoli tv penosom alebo na pokyn policie len aby nedaj boze prislo o 1000 ludi viac na zapas spartak-sk slovan
-bufety zle ale co cakat na rozbitych stadionoch :-(
-korupcia a zle vykony rozhodcov
-jeden velmi silny faktor-nakupne centra a ine sposoby vyzitia ktorych je stale viac silno konkuruju futbalu ale futbal s tymi vissie spomenutymi problemami prehrava suboj o ludi,treba prieniest ku futbalu aj ine produkty a s futbalom ich spojita dat futbalu nejaku pridanu hornotu,jedinu pridanu hodnotu maju pre fanusika na slovensku asi uz len predkola europskych poharov a ich hlavne sutaze

urcite som na nieco zabudom tak mozte ma doplnit,
cest vinimkam ktorych sa tie problemy netykaju,ale vela tych vynimiek nieje :-((


----------



## wuane

Jasne ze hracia plocha nie je jediny problem.Ale je podla mna primarny,a tak isto by sa dalo nadiktovat,aby hracie plochy splnali kriteria 21.storocia. Proste by mala liga vydat take nariadenie.Stale to tu porovnavam napriklad s kriteriami na kapacitu.Ze taky Myjavsky stadion by v pohode stacil kapacitne v podstate vsetkym klubom dnes(aj tomu Slovanu na ligu).Cize ked kluby nemusia investovat miliony do tribun a obrovskej infrastruktury,tak by mohli mat aspon travniky na vysokej urovni.A hned by bol ten futbal niekde inde. To je cela pointa.


----------



## Lukas_BS

Wuane:ciastocne suhlasim ale darmo bude aj pekny futbal ak nebudu stadiony, proste cele to ide spolu dokopy. Keby sme mali nase stadiony na normalnej urovni tak by chodilo viac ludi a bol by aj lepsi futbal, prvy impulz musia dat kluby a to su stadiony. Vidim co sa deje u nas na Slovane, skurvene Pasienky :bash:
a netreba zabudat na financnu situaciu klubov, potom tu musia hrat taki hraci hno:


----------



## michaelse

wuane said:


> Jasne ze hracia plocha nie je jediny problem.Ale je podla mna primarny,a tak isto by sa dalo nadiktovat,aby hracie plochy splnali kriteria 21.storocia. Proste by mala liga vydat take nariadenie.Stale to tu porovnavam napriklad s kriteriami na kapacitu.Ze taky Myjavsky stadion by v pohode stacil kapacitne v podstate vsetkym klubom dnes(aj tomu Slovanu na ligu).Cize ked kluby nemusia investovat miliony do tribun a obrovskej infrastruktury,tak by mohli mat aspon travniky na vysokej urovni.A hned by bol ten futbal niekde inde. To je cela pointa.


v podstate s tebou suhlasim a beriem ,,ono napriklad v cesku teraz nepustili do najvyssej ligy postupujuceho s nizsej sutaze kvoli tomu ze nemaju vyhrievanu travu a ,co sa tyka kvality plochy by malo byt pravidlo prisne nastavene,to co je v ruzomberku to je vysmech tym co platia za vstupenky a ohrozuje to zdravie hracov (mal som tu cest sa ponom prejst),kazdy tam ide s tym ze bude nakopavat dlhe lopty nad zemou lebo po zemi sa tam hrat normalne neda a na to sa vazne neda pozerat,byvam na dedine ktora hra takmer najnizsiu sutaz a je hanba ze mame ovela kvalitnejsiu plochu ako klub z najvyssej sutaze !!


----------



## wuane

^^ no ved o tomto hovorim.Moderny futbal z 21.storocia sa neda hrat na vacsine slovenskych stadionov. Mozno by som to nebral az tak prisne ako v cechach ze musi byt vyhrievany travnik,ale posledne generacie umelych travnikov,alebo hybridnych,su v podstate na nerozoznanie od skutocnych co sa tyka spravania sa lopty.Tak by som dal aspon podmienku ze bud vyhrievany alebo umely.Dobre tu niekto spominal ten Trencin.Funguje to tam uz niekolko rokov,je to odskusane v nasich podmienkach,a Trencin hral v podstate najtechnickejsi a najmodernejsi futbal.Umiestnenie v tabulke teraz nehra rolu.Ide o to pritiahnut divaka.


----------



## chefe

ale mna ako studenta primarne odradza od chodenia na station cena vsupeniek (zilina), tam ked clovek nechce sediet za branou, tak pod 6 euro to nejde...to zmojho studentskeho rozpoctu nevychadza...


----------



## Chunkylover

*Stadion Spartaka Myjava*
2. jul 2012
Zdroj: http://www.facebook.com/pages/TJ-SPARTAK-MYJAVA


----------



## Detonator789

^^
velmi utulny stadionik  
keby vsetky timy CL mali takyto stadion, samozrejme podla velkosti mesta a priemernych navstev by sa mohlo odvijat navysenie tribun


----------



## wuane

^^ presne.Ako som uz hovoril,nie je hanbou nizsia kapacita,ak sa ludia citia na stadione dobre a mozu sa pozerat na pekny futbal.


----------



## chefe

nevie, ja ako clovek so slabsim zrakom mam problem, ked sedim nizsko(ale tu su celkom blizsko tie tribuny), eventualne na ovalnom stadione kdekolvek a myjavsky stadion ma dost nizske tribuny,ale su aspon blizsko ihriska

ale je to pekny stadion, tie tribuny su ozaj blizsko, asi by som aj dobre videl  a neviete ci idu postavit aj osvetlenie? to by bolo potom velmi solidne prostredie, podla mna priemerne navstevy budu v myjave vecsie ako na slovane  lebo tu nebude treba dalekohlad, aby clovek videl futbal


----------



## Azbest

Co sa tyka toho osvetlenia,ak sa nemylim tak ULK udelila Myjave kvazi vynimku na tento rocnik CL a tak poskytla ovela viac casu na jeho dobudovanie.Inac stadionik nadherny,bodaj by bol plny kazdy domaci zapas.


----------



## caicoo

ako pozeram tie sedacky su made in slovakia a dokonca je to domaca myjavska firma, kt. ma velmi slusne referencie


----------



## GROBARjf

Nieco taketo posledne dni dostavaju ludia na Novej Dobe do schranok. 










http://www.bratislava.sk/MsZ/Archiv/MsZ_12_04_26/Informacne/H_Info_NFS.pdf

V dokumente pridana nova fotka kde je na stadione banner SK SLOVAN BRATISLAVA


----------



## slovanista222

chefe, Cubo99 a im podobni: Klasicke zmyslanie obycajneho slovaka to je a vy dvaja ste toho zivym prikladom. A taketo zmyslanie ja proste nepochopim...Ked som aktivne chodil na vyjazdy videl som na vlastne oci ako to na Slovensku vizera a fakt sme tu(az na ZA) jak 100 rokov za opicami a to plati aj stadione Slovana(ci uz Pasienkov alebo Tehelneho pola). Minuly rok v novembri pri navsteve stadiona za starym mostom sa mi takmer slzy z oci pustili ked som videl v akom to tam je stave dnes...a to petrzka bola pre mna ako slovanistu dost velky rival. Dnes sa tesim z toho, ze im pomaly rastie maly ale utulny stadion, ktory bude naozaj ich a snad casom vybuduju aj silny hracsky kader. Trnava je protivnik cislo 1., ale takisto mam radost ked vidim vizosky noveho stadionu. V Myjave robia pekny stanok a v ZM je tiez celkom utulny vzhladom na velkost mesta. Tak uz prestante konecne mat klapky na ociach, tu nejde o Slovan ani o Bratislavu, tu ide v prvom rade o Slovensko, ktore uz niekolko rokov dostava od FIFA vynimky na kvalifikacne zapasy, inac by sme ich museli hrat v rakusku alebo madarsku...Nestaci ta hanba co predvadzame na ihrisku? Potrebujeme sa este hanbit aj za stadiony?

Kelon: Ono tu je dneska viac-menej taka situacia, ze akykolvek stadion ktory sa u nas postavi a bude mat kapacitu aspon tych 9-10 tisic miest sa hrdo moze oznacit za narodny. Ak by sa ale do takej investicie pustili narp. NR, KE ci TT ako pises tak nemyslim zeby stat nato prispel. Oni uz lokalitu maju vybranu(Petrzalka) a preto by ich asi tazko niekto presviedcal vetou "u nas to bude lepsie". Bodaj by som sa ale v tomto mylil, lebo Kmotor aj JaT toho s Tehelnym polom naslubovali uz tak akurat a nic sa nezmenilo. Najrealnejsie jak hovoris to je v TT, tunajsi fans su ale vyslovene orientovani na spartak a repre ich moc netankuje...ostatne ako monentalne nikoho na Slovensku.


----------



## chefe

slovanista222 said:


> chefe, Cubo99 a im podobni: Klasicke zmyslanie obycajneho slovaka to je a vy dvaja ste toho zivym prikladom. A taketo zmyslanie ja proste nepochopim...Ked som aktivne chodil na vyjazdy videl som na vlastne oci ako to na Slovensku vizera a fakt sme tu(az na ZA) jak 100 rokov za opicami a to plati aj stadione Slovana(ci uz Pasienkov alebo Tehelneho pola). Minuly rok v novembri pri navsteve stadiona za starym mostom sa mi takmer slzy z oci pustili ked som videl v akom to tam je stave dnes...a to petrzka bola pre mna ako slovanistu dost velky rival. Dnes sa tesim z toho, ze im pomaly rastie maly ale utulny stadion, ktory bude naozaj ich a snad casom vybuduju aj silny hracsky kader. Trnava je protivnik cislo 1., ale takisto mam radost ked vidim vizosky noveho stadionu. V Myjave robia pekny stanok a v ZM je tiez celkom utulny vzhladom na velkost mesta. Tak uz prestante konecne mat klapky na ociach, tu nejde o Slovan ani o Bratislavu, tu ide v prvom rade o Slovensko, ktore uz niekolko rokov dostava od FIFA vynimky na kvalifikacne zapasy, inac by sme ich museli hrat v rakusku alebo madarsku...Nestaci ta hanba co predvadzame na ihrisku? Potrebujeme sa este hanbit aj za stadiony?
> 
> Kelon: Ono tu je dneska viac-menej taka situacia, ze akykolvek stadion ktory sa u nas postavi a bude mat kapacitu aspon tych 9-10 tisic miest sa hrdo moze oznacit za narodny. Ak by sa ale do takej investicie pustili narp. NR, KE ci TT ako pises tak nemyslim zeby stat nato prispel. Oni uz lokalitu maju vybranu(Petrzalka) a preto by ich asi tazko niekto presviedcal vetou "u nas to bude lepsie". Bodaj by som sa ale v tomto mylil, lebo Kmotor aj JaT toho s Tehelnym polom naslubovali uz tak akurat a nic sa nezmenilo. Najrealnejsie jak hovoris to je v TT, tunajsi fans su ale vyslovene orientovani na spartak a repre ich moc netankuje...ostatne ako monentalne nikoho na Slovensku.



akoze ty si slovanista, tak mas na vec zkresleny pohlad, kludne mohol slovan hrat este na tehelnom poli a stadion mohol stat niekde v petrzalke, ale stym kmotrik nesuhlasil, netvrdim ze nechcem aby sa stavali stadiony, ale nemozu presunut lokalitu, lebo to chce klub, taka zilina, ZM, myjava dostali od statu vies co, trnava si aspon pekne udrziava stadion, fanusikovia ho upravuju cez leto a bratislava? uz dva stadiony nechala rozpadnut, kosice podobne...


----------



## wuane

Sa tu osocujete ako male deti,zatial co realita vam unika.Kazde krajske mesto by mohlo mat poriadny stadion a BA ci KE aj 20 000,ak by sa na Slovensku vo vseobecnosti tolko nekradlo.Ak sa s tym ma nieco spravit tak to tu nemoze byt Namestovo vs. Bratislava,ci Trnava vs. Bratislava,ludia proti ludom. Ludia musia drzat spolou,nezavidiet si a musia bojovat proti zlodejom a nenazrancom.A ak uz nic velke,tak aspon treba prestat s tym klise ako zvysok Slovenska doplaca na BA,ked pravda je taka ,ze cele Slovensko vcetne Bratislavy doplaca na uzku skupinu ludi co hladia len na svoje zaujmy a svoje vrecka.Lebo ti ak by si tuto diskusiu precitali,tak sa postia od smiechu ako sa tu nadrapujete ,zatial co im sa plnia vrecka.Tak to je a to je prvorady problem,nie to ,ci sa nejake drobne prispeju na nejaky stadionik . Sa zobudte uz. Mimochodom,ja nie som za to ,aby sa nejakemu klubu prispievalo (aj ked som fanusik Slovana).Kmotrovi chatraju uz 2 stadiony pred ocami a nic s nimi nerobi.Lezia mu tam doslova miliony eur,ktore zo dna na den stracaju hodnotu.Neverim mu uz ani pol slova a myslim si ze Slovan v jeho vlastnictve speje do sraciek.


----------



## slovanista222

wuane: to co pises je kazdemu normalne zmyslajucemu cloveku jasne, ja len hovorim ze mimo kradezi z najvyssich miest je tu aj problem medzi obycajnymi ludmi, ktori namiesto toho aby sa boli z rovnaku vec a tesili z kazdeho progresu(aj maleho) si radsej budu zavidiet a klast do popredia vlastne sympatie(ci nesympatie) k inym ludom ci celym mestam...


----------



## Ayran

ja sa divim ze sa bavite vobec o športe unas.... olympiske nam dali fajnu po hube , dufam, že sa nato politici pozerali, ako oni podporuju šport...je to hamba, že mame tatry a nemame ani poriadnu zjazdovu trat ani skonasky mostik, je hamba, že mame kvalitnych vodakov ale len dva miesta kde sa možu ludia ako tak pripravovat na tento šport a o takom tenise vobec nehovorit... šport by mal byť vizitkou krajiny ale unas je to skor opacne este ludia musia davat zo svojich štatu aby aj to malo mohli robit pre ten šport...


----------



## chefe

slovanista222 said:


> wuane: to co pises je kazdemu normalne zmyslajucemu cloveku jasne, ja len hovorim ze mimo kradezi z najvyssich miest je tu aj problem medzi obycajnymi ludmi, ktori namiesto toho aby sa boli z rovnaku vec a tesili z kazdeho progresu(aj maleho) si radsej budu zavidiet a klast do popredia vlastne sympatie(ci nesympatie) k inym ludom ci celym mestam...


Ja nekladiem nesympatie proti vecsim mestam ako je bratislava, som cisto proti slovanu, takej artmedii som v lige fandil, ale slovan sa mi zhnusil potom ako na TA3 zmanipuloval sport(porovnaj si STV a TA3, sprava na stv,:"slovan sa trapil" sprava na TA3 "slovan podal obetavy vykon s mnozstvom sanci"). Chodia onom iba chvaly aky je to super klub a vsetkych zatlaci a gol dostane nahodny, alebo z nepozornosti a ked tam prisiel weiss, tak to bol koniec. A este tie kmotrikove reci o novom stadione, ze sam zacne stavat, ked mu stat nechce pomôct. Podla mna nikdy nezacnu a dufam ze postavia ten stadion niekde v petrzalke a obnovii sa artmedia.


----------



## chefe

wuane said:


> Sa tu osocujete ako male deti,zatial co realita vam unika.Kazde krajske mesto by mohlo mat poriadny stadion a BA ci KE aj 20 000,ak by sa na Slovensku vo vseobecnosti tolko nekradlo.Ak sa s tym ma nieco spravit tak to tu nemoze byt Namestovo vs. Bratislava,ci Trnava vs. Bratislava,ludia proti ludom. Ludia musia drzat spolou,nezavidiet si a musia bojovat proti zlodejom a nenazrancom.A ak uz nic velke,tak aspon treba prestat s tym klise ako zvysok Slovenska doplaca na BA,ked pravda je taka ,ze cele Slovensko vcetne Bratislavy doplaca na uzku skupinu ludi co hladia len na svoje zaujmy a svoje vrecka.Lebo ti ak by si tuto diskusiu precitali,tak sa postia od smiechu ako sa tu nadrapujete ,zatial co im sa plnia vrecka.Tak to je a to je prvorady problem,nie to ,ci sa nejake drobne prispeju na nejaky stadionik . Sa zobudte uz. Mimochodom,ja nie som za to ,aby sa nejakemu klubu prispievalo (aj ked som fanusik Slovana).Kmotrovi chatraju uz 2 stadiony pred ocami a nic s nimi nerobi.Lezia mu tam doslova miliony eur,ktore zo dna na den stracaju hodnotu.Neverim mu uz ani pol slova a myslim si ze Slovan v jeho vlastnictve speje do sraciek.



Ja si nemyslim, ze SVK doplaca na bratislavu
http://www.topky.sk/cl/7/1316513/Bratislava-verzus-Slovensko--Sokujuce-vysledky--kto-na-koho-doplaca-

Stym kmotrikom stebov suhlasim, artmediu uz znicil, znicil dva stadiony, aj sport na TA3....


----------



## Azbest

Jeden mudry muz raz povedal...Futbal je odrazom spolocnosti..na SK to plati dvojnasobne...Uplne najpodstatnejsia vec ktoru treba hned na zaciatku pochopit je,ze futbal sa na Slovensku nehra pre fanuskov.Inak ako si mozno vysvetlit sektory hosti na stadionoh ako je napr. Cermel,Presov,BB,Nitra...Mal som tu cest vojst tu k nam v Prešove do sektora hosti...vysoky plot natrety vazelinou,vysoke siete cez ktore pomaly nevidno ani hracov,vyhlad na hraciu plochu nulovy,jedna TOI TOI budka a pomaly viac kamier ako sedaciek...tu je vidno ako klubu/ULK/SFZ zalezi na pravych fanusikoch,ktori aj napriek katastrofalnym podmienkam su ochotni cestovat napriec celym slovenskom za svojim milovanym klubom...horsie je ze uz aj tych poslednych par fanuskov zacinaju odradzat praktiky klubov a celeho zvazu a vlastne o to tu cely cas islo...vyhnat ''tych zlych'' zo stadionov...


----------



## Kelon

Azbest said:


> Jeden mudry muz raz povedal...Futbal je odrazom spolocnosti..na SK to plati dvojnasobne...Uplne najpodstatnejsia vec ktoru treba hned na zaciatku pochopit je,ze futbal sa na Slovensku nehra pre fanuskov.Inak ako si mozno vysvetlit sektory hosti na stadionoh ako je napr. Cermel,Presov,BB,Nitra...Mal som tu cest vojst tu k nam v Prešove do sektora hosti...vysoky plot natrety vazelinou,vysoke siete cez ktore pomaly nevidno ani hracov,vyhlad na hraciu plochu nulovy,jedna TOI TOI budka a pomaly viac kamier ako sedaciek...tu je vidno ako klubu/ULK/SFZ zalezi na pravych fanusikoch,ktori aj napriek katastrofalnym podmienkam su ochotni cestovat napriec celym slovenskom za svojim milovanym klubom...horsie je ze uz aj tych poslednych par fanuskov zacinaju odradzat praktiky klubov a celeho zvazu a vlastne o to tu cely cas islo...vyhnat ''tych zlych'' zo stadionov...


... tak, sektory hosti su tragicke vsade, futbal sa totiz na Slovensku hra pre divakov, nie pre fanusikov  fanusik, ktory cestuje za svojim klubom je automaticky povazovany za kriminalny zivel... nepotrebuje wc, bufet v pripade presovistanu dokonca ani vyhlad na polovicu ihriska.. ked sa este k tomu prida buzeracia tipu - ndmozece sebe vyvesit tote vlajky, bo kamera sebe na vas neuvidzi... no proste radost cestovat za svojim klubom  ...a v Ke sa futbal nehra dokonca ani pre divakov, tu nepotrebuje wc, bufety a ciste sedacky nikto, ani domaci  Na slovensku sa hra futbal v chlievoch a tak sa asi aj caka, ze tam budu chodit len prasata...


----------



## Azbest

Ono prasata tam aj chodia ale na hlavnu tribunu .Stacilo sa mi prejst po hlavnej v Prešove,Košiciach a Ružomberku...burani ktori nadavaju vlastnym hracom...vlastnemu trenerovi ked sa nedari...chodia si tam masirovat ega na mladych chlapcoch...tym by som dal zakaz vstupu...


----------



## slovanista222

chefe said:


> Ja nekladiem nesympatie proti vecsim mestam ako je bratislava, som cisto proti slovanu, takej artmedii som v lige fandil, ale slovan sa mi zhnusil potom ako na TA3 zmanipuloval sport(porovnaj si STV a TA3, sprava na stv,:"slovan sa trapil" sprava na TA3 "slovan podal obetavy vykon s mnozstvom sanci"). Chodia onom iba chvaly aky je to super klub a vsetkych zatlaci a gol dostane nahodny, alebo z nepozornosti a ked tam prisiel weiss, tak to bol koniec. A este tie kmotrikove reci o novom stadione, ze sam zacne stavat, ked mu stat nechce pomôct. Podla mna nikdy nezacnu a dufam ze postavia ten stadion niekde v petrzalke a obnovii sa artmedia.


Zakladnu chybu robis v tom, ze u teba plati rovnica kmotrik = Slovan, "slovan sa mi zhnusil potom ako na TA3 zmanipuloval sport"...A zaujimave je, ze ked sport na jojke manipulovala artmedia a hovorilo sa tam o nej presne tak isto ako tu pises o Slovane tak ti to nevadilo a este si im dokonca aj fandil...nezabudaj ze vtedy za artmediou a teraz za sucastnym, tebou tak nenavidenym Slovanom, stoji jeden a ten isty clovek...trosku schiza nemyslis?
Slovan(podobne ako aj ine kluby) to neni len majitel a manazment, to su v prvom rade fanusikovia, ti ktori minaju peniaze a cas aby sledovali a povzbudzovali svoj klub, velakrat stovky km od daleko. Nastastie vela slovanistov(vratane mna) s kmotrovymi praktikami nesuhlasia a aj preto prestali chodit na Slovan(opat vratane mna). 
A este k tomu stadionu. Jak som pisal vyssie lokalita pre NFS je vybrana priamo zastupcom FIFA a je to v petrzke pri cisticke. Takze o to, zeby tam Slovan hraval bezne ligove zapasy sa rozhodne bat nemusis, ale alternativa zeby tam hravala petrzalka je v rovine fantasmagorie. Ten klub je momentalne rad, ze vobec existuje a prenajom takeho stanku by ho definitivne zruinoval...


----------



## chefe

slovanista222 said:


> Zakladnu chybu robis v tom, ze u teba plati rovnica kmotrik = Slovan, "slovan sa mi zhnusil potom ako na TA3 zmanipuloval sport"...A zaujimave je, ze ked sport na jojke manipulovala artmedia a hovorilo sa tam o nej presne tak isto ako tu pises o Slovane tak ti to nevadilo a este si im dokonca aj fandil...nezabudaj ze vtedy za artmediou a teraz za sucastnym, tebou tak nenavidenym Slovanom, stoji jeden a ten isty clovek...trosku schiza nemyslis?
> Slovan(podobne ako aj ine kluby) to neni len majitel a manazment, to su v prvom rade fanusikovia, ti ktori minaju peniaze a cas aby sledovali a povzbudzovali svoj klub, velakrat stovky km od daleko. Nastastie vela slovanistov(vratane mna) s kmotrovymi praktikami nesuhlasia a aj preto prestali chodit na Slovan(opat vratane mna).
> A este k tomu stadionu. Jak som pisal vyssie lokalita pre NFS je vybrana priamo zastupcom FIFA a je to v petrzke pri cisticke. Takze o to, zeby tam Slovan hraval bezne ligove zapasy sa rozhodne bat nemusis, ale alternativa zeby tam hravala petrzalka je v rovine fantasmagorie. Ten klub je momentalne rad, ze vobec existuje a prenajom takeho stanku by ho definitivne zruinoval...


podla mna nerobim ziadnu chybu, jojku som nepozeral nikdy, tak neviem aky tam je sport, ale na TA3 bol niekedy dobry.


----------



## aquila

je krasne vidno co urobil kmotrik s artmediou.. trosku, to iste je zo slovanu a jemu o nejaky sport je ukradnuty .. idu mu len o pozemky .. vid aj NFS, kde ma byt stadion len pridruzena cinnost, gro su byty, hotel, kancelarie .. a pozemky zadarmo od mesta


----------



## wuane

^^ presne tak. Kmotrik uz dodrbal 2 velke,fungujuce stadiony.Nerozumiem,preco by takemu podnikatelovi mal niekto dat co i len cent na podporu jeho vysovene skodlivej podnikatelskej cinnosti.Keby mu islo o sport,zbura 3/4 TP,prenesie Petrzalske tribuny na TP k ´´novej tribune´´ a ma krasny stadion pre 15 000 divakov aj parkovanim na mieste po oblukoch.


----------



## Ayran

ja sa skor divim ze si tie štadioni zmluvou nepoistili... proste ma nato dva roky na zaciatok vystavby inac mu pozemky zhabat a zaplati pokutu...


----------



## chefe

Ayran said:


> ja sa skor divim ze si tie štadioni zmluvou nepoistili... proste ma nato dva roky na zaciatok vystavby inac mu pozemky zhabat a zaplati pokutu...


Myslim, ze taka podmienka tam bola, preto tam prisli dva krat nakladne auta a odviezli zopar sedaciek, samozrejme ich potom predali na ine stadiony.


----------



## aquila

ale nebolo tam nic take .. magoriat predal resp daroval prenajal aj podstatne lukrativnejsie pozemky za menej .. a cast rozdielu skoncilo na sukromnych kontach.


----------



## Azbest

*Komplet prehlad stadionov v Corgon lige*

http://www.fotbalovestadiony.cz/slovenska-corgon-liga


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Neviete niekto či sa bude niečo robiť s bývalým cyklistickým štadiónom na Tehelnom poli ? kedysi hovorili, že tam postavajú parkovisko a po MS 2011 tam bude nejaké športovisko...


----------



## aquila

to miesto ma prenajate za 33 euro rocne na 50 rokov SZLH od mesta, ale chceli tam stavat nejaky parkovaci dom, aj bola tusim nejaka sutaz vyhlasena .. a bude to akoze stavat zase siroky , resp kmotrik ..


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

a nemáš nejaké podrobnosti o tom ? lebo ma to celkom zaujíma, chodím často okolo a vždy nadávam aký štadion zburali a čo tam je teraz -.-


----------



## Pali_PO

Najlepším slovenským klubom (Slovan a pod.) by stačil s ťažkým prehľadom takýto štadión, ktorý by možno teraz stál ca 15 mil. euro. A mali by si to postaviť za svoje. Repre by si to na tých 5 zápasov v roku prenajala a každý by bol spokojný. Na tom nemá čo participovať štát + kapacita plne postačuje...

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadion_Miejski_w_Kielcach


----------



## chefe

Pali_PO said:


> Najlepším slovenským klubom (Slovan a pod.) by stačil s ťažkým prehľadom takýto štadión, ktorý by možno teraz stál ca 15 mil. euro. A mali by si to postaviť za svoje. Repre by si to na tých 5 zápasov v roku prenajala a každý by bol spokojný. Na tom nemá čo participovať štát + kapacita plne postačuje...
> 
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadion_Miejski_w_Kielcach


tak ja neviem, slovan ma rozpocet 4,2 miliona € a to ma aj na chod klubu, tak neviem ci by postavil z toho stadion, ale ked je vola a chut, tak sa peniaze najdu(zober si hokejovy slovan, ma dvakrat vecsi rozpocet ako futbalovy), ale tu sa kazdy spolieha na kazdeho a nic sa neurobi.

V takom polsku sa dnes zacal stavat dalsi stadion, v bialsko bialej...planovana kapacita 16 300.


----------



## wuane

^^ Vlastnici Slovana stadion maju,za starym mostom.Ziju tam bezdomovci a vznika tam unikatny biotop. Stacilo by s nim nieco spravit.


----------



## michaelse

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> a nemáš nejaké podrobnosti o tom ? lebo ma to celkom zaujíma, chodím často okolo a vždy nadávam aký štadion zburali a čo tam je teraz -.-


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6467349/bratislava-caka-na-ponuky-na-prestavbu-byvaleho-velodromu.html


----------



## slovanista222

wuane said:


> ^^ Vlastnici Slovana stadion maju,za starym mostom.Ziju tam bezdomovci a vznika tam unikatny biotop. Stacilo by s nim nieco spravit.


Bud rozobrat "nove" tribuny a premiestnit na miesto, kde sa aj normalnym sposobom vyuziju...alebo vratit klubu, ktory na nom stravil temer cely zivot a ktoremu tak nejak aj dusevne patri...Ta druha moznost mi dnes uz moc realna nepride kedze petrzka si stavia stadion v Ovsisti a rehabilitovat ten za starym mostom by ju pravdepodobne zruinovalo...aj ked po dostavani chybajucej tribuny by z toho bol celkom utuluny stanok tak cca pre 13-14 000 divakov...


----------



## slovanista222

Pali_PO said:


> Najlepším slovenským klubom (Slovan a pod.) by stačil s ťažkým prehľadom takýto štadión, ktorý by možno teraz stál ca 15 mil. euro. A mali by si to postaviť za svoje. Repre by si to na tých 5 zápasov v roku prenajala a každý by bol spokojný. Na tom nemá čo participovať štát + kapacita plne postačuje...
> 
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadion_Miejski_w_Kielcach


Ja mam ineho favorita :cheers:

http://live-fotbal-live.blogspot.sk/2012/04/stadion-ilie-oana-petrolul-ploiesti.html


----------



## wuane

slovanista222 said:


> Bud rozobrat "nove" tribuny a premiestnit na miesto, kde sa aj normalnym sposobom vyuziju...alebo vratit klubu, ktory na nom stravil temer cely zivot a ktoremu tak nejak aj dusevne patri...Ta druha moznost mi dnes uz moc realna nepride kedze petrzka si stavia stadion v Ovsisti a rehabilitovat ten za starym mostom by ju pravdepodobne zruinovalo...aj ked po dostavani chybajucej tribuny by z toho bol celkom utuluny stanok tak cca pre 13-14 000 divakov...


Ja som len zvedavy ,dokedy sa Belasa slachta a vsetky mozne fankluby Slovana rozhybu a daju jasne najavo,ze so sucasnym vedenim nie su spokojni? Boli velke reci o poharovej europe,o novom stadione.Presli nejake roky,a Slovan nie len ze v Europe nema sancu ale nedominuje ani len v nasej slabuckej lige,pritom ma najvacsi rozpocet a najvacsie reci.O stadione uz je aj skoda hovorit. Nechapem ci to fanusikovia nevidia,jak ich Kmotrik przni aj s celym kedysi slavnym klubom.Dokedy toto este potrva?

U mna je to ako s vierou.Som v podstate veriaci,ale do kostola nechodim,cirkev ma znechutila.Kedysi som v ramci moznosti na Slovan zasiel ,a stale mu fandim,ale na stadion ma teraz asi nedostane nic ine okrem atraktivneho supera. Mne Kmotrik cely Slovan znechutil.


----------



## slovanista222

wuane: Po tom, co kmotor prisiel aj s jat do Slovana som prestal chodit na futbal...este prvu sezonu ano, lebo na tu hru sa dalo pozerat a par veci okolo(Guede, Kozak apod.) sa este dalo prehliadnut. Aj to ze nejaky cas stravime na pasienkoch vtedy ludia brali viac-menej ako nutne zlo, nakoniec kde inde sme mali hravat dokial to nepostavia?...snad nie v petrzke! Lenze tou tahanicou okolo Tehelneho sa to cele myslim zacalo, pridali sa otrasne vykony na ihrisku, blamaz v poharoch a po tom, co sme v Slovane mali uz takmer polovicu povodnej artmedie zacali ludia opustat tribuny...dokedy tento stav potrva neviem, nechodim na Slovan uz par rokov, ale to ze ludia niesu sprosti a slepi mozes jednoznacne odpozorovat z tych navstev na zapasoch. Ked sme hrali v nizsej sutazi tak aj na Bac ci Lucenec sa vedelo na Tehelnom poli nazbierat 3000-3500 ludi. Dnes tolko nepride ani na Zilinu. Takisto vyjazdy sa robili na kazd zapas a to v dost hufnych poctoch, BS velakrat prenajimala sukromny vlak. Dnes uz sa v "normalnom" pocte chodi tak akurat do Trnavy. Videoton bol vynimka len preto, ze islo o madarov. 

Takze neboj sa ludia to vidia a kmotor mozno teraz aj sam uz zacina banovat za petrzkou. Tomu klubu uplne vladol, nech urobil cokolvek fans isli vzdycky s nim. V Slovane to tak neni a nebyt tej vidiny noveho stadiona a lukrativnych pozenkov okolo neho asi by uz v Slovane ani nebol. V petrzke mal vsetko, stacilo len dobudovat stadion a mohol na nom kludne hravat aj LM. Tych 13-14 000 blaznov by sa na slovensku vzdycky naslo...


----------



## chefe

Podla mna sa vydame na polsku cestu a postavime v niektorych mestach aj dva stadiony...


----------



## Rambo 8

http://lh6.ggpht.com/-37BFK1MbmIw/UDoRp2pUgcI/AAAAAAAAPnE/YJDjMKmhomk/s912/IMG_8097.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/-yW3llBcxDIE/UDoRrQDylrI/AAAAAAAAPnQ/_qH1vGrbDXU/s912/IMG_8101.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/-lkqR_faIBiM/UBrQJNv_5zI/AAAAAAAAO7k/hwWEVpRcHI8/s912/IMG_4385.JPG
Zopár fotiek s Crows arény ... vyzerá to na pekný štadionik


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Skoda len ze sa bude od povodnych vizosiek odlisovat dost zasadne.




























Ako najvacsiu skodu ale vnimam ponechanie povodnej konstrukcie strechy so zavadzajucimi podpornymi stlpmi ...
Na druhej strane som ale vdacny aj za takuto rekonstrukciu ...


----------



## Rambo 8

Môžme byť radi ,že pán Kiss do toho vložil nemalé finančné prostriedky. Čo sa týka tej konštrukcie strechy ... Áno zavádzajú pri výhlade na klzisko ,ale keby ich chceli zrušiť museli by zrušiť aj celú strechu a tak by to nebola Rekonštrukcia ,ale na novo postavená hala. Neviete náhodou kedy by ju mali dokončiť ,lebo do konca roka to už (asi) nestihnú.


----------



## R1S0

ano,mozeme byt radi.
ale prave kvoli tomu,ze v poslednom case nie je stavba,ktora by sa podobala vizualizaciam by sa mal prijat zakon,ze vizualizacia musi byt dodrzana.
pretoze aj podla nej sa posudzuje o povoleni stavby,o vztahu a vplyvu k okoliu atd...


----------



## chefe

R1S0 said:


> ano,mozeme byt radi.
> ale prave kvoli tomu,ze v poslednom case nie je stavba,ktora by sa podobala vizualizaciam by sa mal prijat zakon,ze vizualizacia musi byt dodrzana.
> pretoze aj podla nej sa posudzuje o povoleni stavby,o vztahu a vplyvu k okoliu atd...


Myslim, ze jednie co sa musi dodrzat je vysska a budova musi splnat energeticke normy, potom tam nie je problem. Dodrziavat vyzualizaciu je zbitocne, lebo mozu dôjst peniaze a potom sa budes pozerat 10 rokov na rozostavanu budovu.


----------



## Koll86

Nemáte niekto aktuálne fotky zo Zimného štadióna v Piešťanoch? Počul som, že ho museli opraviť kôli extralige, len nikde neviem nájsť nejké fotky.


----------



## Kelon

chefe said:


> Myslim, ze jednie co sa musi dodrzat je vysska a budova musi splnat energeticke normy, potom tam nie je problem. Dodrziavat vyzualizaciu je zbitocne, lebo mozu dôjst peniaze a potom sa budes pozerat 10 rokov na rozostavanu budovu.


Ne, bo v Košiciach musí vyzerať všetko tak, ako je to na vizualizácii, inak sa tu na tomto fóre strhne 25 stranová diskusia, kde si budú všetci pritakávať na tom, že to vyzeŕa úplne inak a je to celé zle. Čo sa v podstate stáva pri každej novopostavenej budove v KE, ale ak sa konečný výzor stavby nezhoduje s vizualizáciami, tak to diskusii plnej pindania pridá tak 7-8 strán  

a s tým štadiónom sa inak ćo má robiť? Budeme mať nebodaj druhý hokejistický klub, alebo sa tam bude trénovať, alebo.. treba nám ju vôbec?


----------



## wuane

*Spartak Trnava v marci začne stavať novú modernú arénu*

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/136818/spartak-trnava-v-marci-zacne-stavat-novu-modernu-arenu/

_Poor: Bojím sa toho, čo by na to povedali ľudia, že práve ja žiadam peniaze na výstavbu štadióna. _

:hilarious


----------



## Azbest

nie nie...na toto im neskocim...stale o tom istom...dufame,rokujeme,planujeme...ide piesen dokolaaaa hno:


----------



## Azbest

su to sice topky ale predsa...
*
Štát zrejme preplatí Kmotríkovi štadión za 50 miliónov eur: Prezradil poslanec Smeru!*

http://www.topky.sk/cl/10/1323999/S...-za-50-milionov-eur--Prezradil-poslanec-Smeru


----------



## Koll86

*PROJEKT VÝSTAVBY ŠTADIÓNA V PREŠOVE*
Neviete niekto prečo nezrealizovali tento projekt? 
Začínam mať pocit, že na SLOVENSKU končí výstavba štadióna zostrojením jeho modelu  Tento projekt na výstavbu Prešovského štadióna bol veľmi pekný, škoda že sa nezrealizoval, úplne by postačoval mal mať kapacitu 12 000 divákov.

























Zdroj: http://www.1fctatran.sk/old/index2d90.html?q=node/285


----------



## Ayran

Koll86 said:


> *PROJEKT VÝSTAVBY ŠTADIÓNA V PREŠOVE*
> Neviete niekto prečo nezrealizovali tento projekt?
> Začínam mať pocit, že na SLOVENSKU končí výstavba štadióna zostrojením jeho modelu  Tento projekt na výstavbu Prešovského štadióna bol veľmi pekný, škoda že sa nezrealizoval, úplne by postačoval mal mať kapacitu 12 000 divákov.
> 
> /Zdroj: http://www.1fctatran.sk/old/index2d90.html?q=node/285


tak ako som tu už spominal... tento projekt sa opieral o tribuny z artemdie... ako to skončilo vidiš sam


----------



## Koll86

Ayran said:


> tak ako som tu už spominal... tento projekt sa opieral o tribuny z artemdie... ako to skončilo vidiš sam


To som nevedel, dik za info škoda čo nato viac povedať


----------



## slovanista222

Len ci tie tribuny z artmedie tak neskoncili preto, ze v PO uz o ne nebol interes...co viem tak Tatran na tom financne neni zrovna najlepsie a pochybujem, ze za takej situacie by sa pustali do podobneho projektu. Dalsi zaujemca sa uz mozno nenasiel a preto to zhodili takto "nesetrne". Moj nazor.


----------



## Azbest

Cely tento problem okolo presovskeho stadiona sa toci okolo pozemkov...kedze cast pozemkov vlastni mesto inu cast byvali prezident tatrana Grega je v podstate sci fi aby sa dohodli na odkupeni celeho arealu vratane prilahleho parkoviska...Co sa tyka financii v dobe kedy bol projekt prezentovany mal Tatran Prešov vsetky potrebne financie na vybuovanie stadiona.V sucasnosti vsak po odchode Prielozneho odislo 2/3 celkoveho kapitalu Tatrana.


----------



## vlaDyka

vlaDyka said:


> projekt news : *CITY ARENA – Štadión Antona Malatinského, TRNAVA*
> 
> zdroje :
> 
> http://www.trnava-live.sk/2012/07/1...a-investor-podpisali-memorandum-o-spolupraci/
> http://www.trnava-live.sk/2012/07/1...a-investor-podpisali-memorandum-o-spolupraci/
> http://www.trnava.sk/sk/uradny-ozna...estskeho-zastupitelstva-mesta-trnava-pozvanka
> 
> podklady k aktualnemu prerokovavniu na MZ ohladom majetkovoprávneho usporiadania....


project news :
zdroj:http://www.trnava-live.sk/2012/11/0...centra-pre-city-arenu-uz-nestoji-nic-v-ceste/

"_Mestskí poslanci na dnešnom rokovaní zastupiteľstva schválili predaj a prenájom pozemkov a nehnuteľností pre spoločnosť City Arena.

Investor sa tiež zaviazal v priestoroch súčasného parkoviska pri amfiteátri postaviť polyfunkčné centrum s komerčnými a administratívnymi priestormi, štvorhviezdičkovým hotelom, multiplexovým kinom a približne 1300 parkovacími miestami.

Predpokladané náklady na rekonštrukciu a výstavbu štadióna, ktorý zostane mestským majetkom a bude v dlhodobom prenájme investora na 30 rokov, majú dosiahnuť približne 15 miliónov eur.

Investor bude platiť ročné nájomné vo výške 1 euro a v jeho réžii budú tiež prevádzkové náklady celého areálu.

Odhadované náklady na realizáciu projektu majú dosiahnuť približne 76 miliónov eur._"


----------



## ayoz

Neviete neikto niečo o tomto štadióne? Našiel som to tu a mal by to byť návrh na nový štadión Banskej Bystrice z roku 2009. Akurát si nepamätám, že by sa o tom niekde písalo alebo hovorilo. Navyše sa mi zdá divné, aby to na svojej stránke prezentovala nejaká česká firma len tak. Ani tie modré seačky nemajú nič s Duklou spoločné.


----------



## sivo

http://www.corgonliga.sk/clanok/713/stadion-v-trnave-ma-byt-najmodernejsi-na-slovensku?fb_action_ids=350980994998969%2C350979441665791&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22350980994998969%22%3A457958844243521%2C%22350979441665791%22%3A457557384291215}&action_type_map={%22350980994998969%22%3A%22og.likes%22%2C%22350979441665791%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## Kvietok

sivo said:


> http://www.corgonliga.sk/clanok/713/stadion-v-trnave-ma-byt-najmodernejsi-na-slovensku?fb_action_ids=350980994998969%2C350979441665791&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22350980994998969%22%3A457958844243521%2C%22350979441665791%22%3A457557384291215}&action_type_map={%22350980994998969%22%3A%22og.likes%22%2C%22350979441665791%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&action_ref_map=[]



Dobry priklad ako na SCC neprispievat... Sivo, chcelo by to nejaky popis a na linky (najma takto dlhe) pouzivaj moznost "Insert Link" z menu nad textovym oknom.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> mal by to byť návrh na nový štadión Banskej Bystrice z roku 2009.


to som teda nikdy nevidel, a nemyslim ze by slo o duklu, v tych casoch (2009) bola Dukla takmer pred zanikom, a vznikal novy klub v BB, MFK Banska Bystrica, kde sa "uvazovalo" niekedy v buducnosti o nejakom stadione.

inak farby dukly su cervena a biela, ale hostovske dresy su uz par rokov modre :cheers:


----------



## vlaDyka

Kvietok said:


> Dobry priklad ako na SCC neprispievat... Sivo, chcelo by to nejaky popis a na linky (najma takto dlhe) pouzivaj moznost "Insert Link" z menu nad textovym oknom.


ze... :bash:

skusim ja :lol: (Sivo, cca takto... )

project news: *Štadión v Trnave má byť najmodernejší na Slovensku*
"_Trnavskí futbaloví priaznivci sa majú na čo tešiť. Do konca roku 2014 má na mieste súčasného Štadióna Antona Malatinského vyrásť celkom nový s kapacitou 19-tisíc miest. 










Základné parametre investičného zámeru CITY ARENA

Kapacita: *19 000 miest*
Šport Hotel: ***** 72 izieb*
Obchodné priestory: *23 000 m2*
Administratíva: *4 150 m2*
Parkovanie: *1 150 miest*
Multiplex Cinema: *600 miest*
Predpokladané náklady: *79 mil. €*
Predpokladaný dátum zahájenia výstavby: *marec 2013*
Predpokladaný dátum dokončenia: *december 2014*"
_

viac na : http://www.corgonliga.sk/clanok/713/stadion-v-trnave-ma-byt-najmodernejsi-na-slovensku


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> to som teda nikdy nevidel, a nemyslim ze by slo o duklu, v tych casoch (2009) bola Dukla takmer pred zanikom, a vznikal novy klub v BB, MFK Banska Bystrica, kde sa "uvazovalo" niekedy v buducnosti o nejakom stadione.
> 
> inak farby dukly su cervena a biela, ale hostovske dresy su uz par rokov modre :cheers:


Ja viem, som z BB preto sa pýtam  Z vonka síce vyzerá pekne, ale inak sa mi nepáči, na môj vkus vyzerá malo pre mesto ako BB, aj keď pre divákov by stačil


----------



## michaelse

jeden drobnost doplnim,podla najnovsej info.by mal mat trnavsky stadion okolo 17000 kapacitu a s tym ze bude nejaka rezerva na nejake rozsirenie kapacity tej tribuny ktoru ako jedinu nezburaju


----------



## Anuris

Pekne ten trnavski stadion vyzera.... kludne by si zasluzil aj privlastok "narodny".  Tym padom uz jeden narodny stadion mame (na ceste) a dalsi na inom mieste nateraz nepotrebuje. Smola, pan velkopodnikatel v Bratislave, ak chcete stadion aj vy, tak si budete musiet siahnut hlbsie do vrecka.


----------



## wuane

^^ vyborne, ked ho nemoze mat Kmotrik bude ho mat aspon Poor. :banana:


----------



## Ayran

^^ celkom pekny štadionik  , narodny sa teda stavať nemusi... mame na teraz žilinu a ked sa postavy tento v tt tak aj dosť bude hadam


----------



## vlaDyka

vlaDyka said:


> project news: *Štadión v Trnave má byť najmodernejší na Slovensku*
> "_Trnavskí futbaloví priaznivci sa majú na čo tešiť. Do konca roku 2014 má na mieste súčasného Štadióna Antona Malatinského vyrásť celkom nový s kapacitou 19-tisíc miest.
> 
> Základné parametre investičného zámeru CITY ARENA
> 
> Kapacita: *19 000 miest*
> Šport Hotel: ***** 72 izieb*
> Obchodné priestory: *23 000 m2*
> Administratíva: *4 150 m2*
> Parkovanie: *1 150 miest*
> Multiplex Cinema: *600 miest*
> Predpokladané náklady: *79 mil. €*
> Predpokladaný dátum zahájenia výstavby: *marec 2013*
> Predpokladaný dátum dokončenia: *december 2014*"
> _


...a doplnam project news z dalsieho zdroja :
http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/8934-podrobne-o-novom-futbalovom-stadione-tribuny-budu-dvojurovnove.htm

































...popis okolo tribun, travnika,....krizovatiek - v clanku. :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

wuane said:


> ^^ vyborne, ked ho nemoze mat Kmotrik bude ho mat aspon Poor. :banana:


Ja sa budem zabávať, ktorý z tých dvoch je väčšia tlčhuba na tému "postavím nový štadión". No aj keď nemusím žiadneho z nich, tak v tomto Poorovi držím palce aby si ho postavil z vlastných a uvidíme ako sa zatvári Kmotrík, ktorý momentálne prešľapuje pred ministerstvom financií a čaká tu dotáciu na národný "vlastný" štadión.


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> ^^ celkom pekny štadionik  , narodny sa teda stavať nemusi... mame na teraz žilinu a ked sa postavy tento v tt tak aj dosť bude hadam


To či máme Žilinu alebo budeme mať TT je momentálne aj tak jedno, lebo Laurinec prenajal za veľké peniaze Pasienky na dosť dlhú dobu a tak bude reprezentácia hrávať tam, kým nájom neskončí. Aspoň tak vravel Kováčik pri otázke, prečo sa nehráva aj inde. 

Každopádne dúfam, že sa postaví aj národný štadión/slovanistický štadión v Bratislave. Veď čím viac ich bude, tým lepšie. Navyše minister hovoril aj niečo o tom, že z eurofondov a PPP projektov chcú stavať štadióny aj v ostatných krajských mestách. Ale tomu veľmi neverím....


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> To či máme Žilinu alebo budeme mať TT je momentálne aj tak jedno, lebo Laurinec prenajal za veľké peniaze Pasienky na dosť dlhú dobu a tak bude reprezentácia hrávať tam, kým nájom neskončí. Aspoň tak vravel Kováčik pri otázke, prečo sa nehráva aj inde.
> 
> Každopádne dúfam, že sa postaví aj *národný štadión/slovanistický štadión* v Bratislave. Veď čím viac ich bude, tým lepšie. Navyše minister hovoril aj niečo o tom, že z eurofondov a PPP projektov chcú stavať štadióny aj v ostatných krajských mestách. Ale tomu veľmi neverím....







este pridat bratislavske metro a maju dalšiu čast rozpravky


----------



## JimmySK

Tesim sa stadionu v TT, velmi sa podoba Eden arene v Prahe. Ten stadion nie je najkrajsi ale sluzi svojmu ucelu. Je tam kompletna infrastruktura, ktora postacuje na aj na reprezentacne ucely a to nehovorim o tom ake velke koncerty sa tam konaju. Bodaj by sa zacalo stavat co najskor. Pokial nebudem vidiet, ze sa to zacina rekonstruovat tak neverim. Tých projektov pre stadiony tu bolo velmi vela...


----------



## Ayran

http://sport.noviny.sk/futbal-slovensko/15-11-2012/rozhodnutie-o-spolocnej-cesko-slovenskej-lige-je-vraj-zalezitostou-mesiacov.html
velmi vtipny članok  



> Na slovenskej strane je problém aj nevyhovujúca infraštruktúra štadiónov. V súčasnosti by pre českú ligu vyhovoval na Slovensku jedine štadión v Žiline. Slovenská strana však chce v tomto smere urobiť v spolupráci s vládou nápravu.


to jakoze ked na to česi kivnu hned sa začnu stavať ako huby po daždi štadiony ? :lol: :lol: jaj ten naš bananstan aj z gorilim presedom, asi nedostal banan a trepe bludy


----------



## Azbest

Ziadna ceskoslovenska ani nijaka ina liga nepomoze slovenskemu futbalu pokial budu pri kormidle rovnaki ludia ako su teraz...a to nehovorim o majiteloch klubov(samozrejme cest vynimkam) aspon toho presovskeho ktorym nejde vonkoncom o futbal a uz vobec nie o fanuskoch...


----------



## yuriy

^^ slovenskemu futbalu zrejme nie, zucastnenym klubom urcite ano



JimmySK said:


> Tesim sa stadionu v TT, velmi sa podoba Eden arene v Prahe. Ten stadion nie je najkrajsi ale sluzi svojmu ucelu. Je tam kompletna infrastruktura, ktora postacuje na aj na reprezentacne ucely a to nehovorim o tom ake velke koncerty sa tam konaju. Bodaj by sa zacalo stavat co najskor. Pokial nebudem vidiet, ze sa to zacina rekonstruovat tak neverim. Tých projektov pre stadiony tu bolo velmi vela...


cim sa mu podoba? ma dve branky? praveze eden je krasny stadion :cheers: "ucelovy" mame my v ziline... 



Ayran said:


> to jakoze ked na to česi kivnu hned sa začnu stavať ako huby po daždi štadiony ? :lol: :lol: jaj ten naš bananstan aj z gorilim presedom, asi nedostal banan a trepe bludy


kto by chcel hrat "federalnu ligu" bude musiet mat vyhovujuci stadion, to by bola urcite dost velka motivacia renovovat stadiony a budovat vyhrievane travniky.... momentalne to nehrozi lebo ULK vobec netlaci na kluby... resp belanik ako prezident ulk chcel donutit zlepsit stav stadionov a kluby ho radsej odvolali a dosadil tam sprosteho titela, ktory zacal tvrdit, ze tie podmienky su prisnesie ako vyzaduje UEFA a FIFA...


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> este pridat bratislavske metro a maju dalšiu čast rozpravky


Ale doteraz bol podobné sci-fi aj trnavský štadión a kým ho neuvidím stáť, tak aj bude. Tiež sme videli kopu návrhov a počuli kopu rečí a nič.


----------



## matusak

asi to neboli len sluby, ale naozaj zacnu rekonstruovat ten stadion  24. novembra 2012 tam ma Spartak odohrat posledny zapas. 
zdroj: http://www.trnava-live.sk/2012/11/2...o-sucasnym-stadionom-na-samostatnom-podujati/


----------



## Anuris

^^ Ja tomu projektu vynimocne verim.  Vsetky doteraz zverejnene informacie a zrealizovane kroky ma presviedcaju, ze sa to naozaj postavi. :cheers: Este vzdy to ale moze dopadnut aj ako ruzinovska "Hirosima", t. j. prace sa sice zacnu, ale nedokoncia a Trnave zostane len zburany stadion s jednou starou tribunou... Ale snad nie. Ako hovorim, zatial som optimista. 


Inak, neviem, ci tu uz bolo toto: http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...ali-postavit-do-roku-2016.html?page_id=304631



> Národný futbalový štadión by na Slovensku mali postaviť do roku 2016. Predpokladá to návrh koncepcie štátnej politiky v oblasti športu, ku ktorej rezort tento týždeň otvoril verejnú diskusiu. Okrem štadióna plánuje vláda stavať aj niekoľko menších hokejových štadiónov.


Ak to naozaj dotiahnu do konca a Caplovicove vyjadrenie z toho clanku ("Slovensko *musí* mať jeden národný štadión") naznacuju, ze to stoj co stoj dotiahnut chcu, tak moze vzniknut paradoxna situacia, ze "narodny" stadion v Bratislave bude mat nizsiu kapacitu a dost mozno bude aj celkovo na nizsej urovni ako stadion v Trnave... Ucitelia, sestry, lekari by to mali Ficovi s Caplovicom a Kazimirom aj s ich "kde nic nie je, tam ani cert neberie" poriadne obuchat o hlavu... :bash:


----------



## matusak

Dnes boli podpísané kúpne a nájomné zmluvy k mestským pozemkom a nehnuteľnostiam s investorom. Búracie práce majú začať vo feb/mar 2013 a následne na jar sa má začať výstavba.
zdroj: http://www.trnava-live.sk/2012/11/2...luvy-projekt-zacnu-realizovat-o-par-mesiacov/


----------



## Azbest

Potichu zacina aj Senica...

http://www.fksenica.eu/sk/component...ity/986-zaala-rekontrukcia-futbaloveho-stanku


----------



## mirolesko

Senica je podla mna krasny priklad ze vsetko sa da, netreba megalomanske projekty ako u nas v PO, ale kazdy rok spravia jednu tribunu a o 3 roky maju stadion hotovy...


----------



## chefe

tesi ma to, slovan bude mat najhorsi stadion ligy zachvilu 
http://osporte.sk/?id_cat=30&news=148169


----------



## Cubo99

^^ no len sa obavam ze cochvila vlada vysoli Kmotrovi loove na jeho 15 tisicovy narodny ... :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## wuane

^^ ak sa fakt postavi Trnava a Senica,tak budu na Slovensku 3 vyhovujuce repre stadiony spolu so Zilinou,takze Kmotrov stadion bude mat pre Slovensko stale mensi vyznam. Nie ze by som tej Trnave nejak obzvlast fandil,lebo tam to ide tiez zo statnych penazi ktore boli zosukromnene Porom ,ale aspon nema tu drzost este ziadat o pomoc stat.


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Toto sa mi na Senici pači nemaju zbytočne velke reči ale robia ...


----------



## Azbest

Takže zrhnme si ako tak dôstojne stadiony na Slovensku ...Senica,Trnava,Zilina,Ruzomberok,Michalovce snad Myjava,Senec, este nieco ?


----------



## Ayran

Azbest said:


> Takže zrhnme si ako tak dôstojne stadiony na Slovensku ...Senica,Trnava,Zilina,Ruzomberok,Michalovce snad Myjava,Senec, este nieco ?


moldava nad bodvou napriklad ale takychto je viac


----------



## JimmySK

Moldva nad Bodvou









Myjava









Žilina









Senec









Senica









Michalovce


----------



## chefe




----------



## SunshineBB

Dostojny stadion si predstavujem kusok inak, ako len treningove ihrisko s par sedackami okolo. Asi mam ine naroky, pre mna su dostojne len Zilina a Trnava, aj to s prizmurenymi ocami. Ruzomberok mozno , ked ich zavriem uplne. 

Inak co sa tyka chlievikov typu Moldava,Senica,Senec, ci Michalovce, okrem toho ze maju sedacki o par rokov novsie, nevidim tam nejaky markantny rozdiel opoti Pasienkom ci Stiavnickam.


----------



## wuane

^^ pre mna je dolezite ak su tribuny zastresene a vyhrievany travnik vysokej kvality. Cize ta nova Senica u mna ano rovnako aj nova Trnava a samozrejme Zilina. Tie ostatne spominane tiez nepovazujem za terno, beriem to ako taku slusnu druhu ligu.


----------



## Lacko

SunshineBB said:


> Dostojny stadion si predstavujem kusok inak, ako len treningove ihrisko s par sedackami okolo. Asi mam ine naroky, pre mna su dostojne len Zilina a Trnava, aj to s prizmurenymi ocami. Ruzomberok mozno , ked ich zavriem uplne.
> 
> Inak co sa tyka chlievikov typu Moldava,Senica,Senec, ci Michalovce, okrem toho ze maju sedacki o par rokov novsie, nevidim tam nejaky markantny rozdiel opoti Pasienkom ci Stiavnickam.


Pozor co nazyvate chlievikom. Ak chodi na ligu cca 2200(BB sezona 2011/2012) ludi tak taketo stadiony uplne stacia.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lacko said:


> Pozor co nazyvate chlievikom. Ak chodi na ligu cca 2200(BB sezona 2011/2012) ludi tak taketo stadiony uplne stacia.


Nestacia. Aktualna uroven futbalu na Slovensku (poslednych cca 15 rokov) nemoze byt dovodom, ktory bude urcovat kapacity novych stadionov na dalsich x rokov.

Poviem aj priklad.

Slovan 42 000, Kosice 38 000, Trnava 30 000, Zilina 20 000, BB 17 000, Nitra, 15 000, Presov 14 000. Toto su najvacsie navstevy na futbalovom zapase v jednotlivych mestach. (mozno sa v niektorych mylim, nie som chodiaca encyklopedia).

Vsetky tieto navstevy su este z predoslej dekady. 20 a viac rokov dozadu, ked sa tu hral futbal na inej urovni. Na Slovensku sa vsak futbal hra v organizovanych utaziach cca 80 rokov a prebieha vyvojom, jednotlivymi cyklami. To ze za poslednych 15 rokov je na tom mizerne, neznamena to, ze za dalsich 15 na tom nebude diametralne odlisne. 

A ked vedelo na Borussiu prist v BB 17 000 ludi na stadion , a dalsie stovky na Plavaren, Sportovu halu, stromy okolo stadiona a bytovky nad stadionom (a to vtedy BB nemala tolko obyvatelov co dnes), tak nevidim dovod, aby stavali stadion pre 3000 ludi "pretoze to teraz staci". V roku 1999 prislo na zapas Dukla - Humenne 214 platiacich divakov,v roku 2000 bol klub takmer pred zanikom,a v roku 2003 chodilo na Duklu pravidelne 9000 ludi, viac krat bolo "vypredane", pretoze nebolo vytlacenych dostatok listkov. Mohol by som spomenut Kosice, kde jednu sezonu je na stadione 300 ludi, a druhu 5-6 tisic.

V Senici ak si dobre pamatam nikdy nebol vypredany stadion, napriek tomu ze z nicoho nic sa v 5 ligovom meste hrala Corgon liga. Senici chlievik staci. Sencu tak isto, tam bolo plno snad len ked tam hrala Petrzalka LM.
Tiez si nemyslim, ze v Moldave, Michalovciach ci Myjave raz pride na futbal 6,7,8 tisic ludi.

Oznacenim chlievik nemam v umysle degradovat pekne stadioniky, trebars ta Myjava ci Michalovce sa mi pacia, ale su tak na urovni rakuskej piatej ligy, no my sa z toho tesime ako male deti. Ked sa dobuduje stadion v Ziline, postavi sa v Trnave a Bratislave, potom tu mozeme spominat nejake dostojne stanky, lebo ked sa pozriem vsade okolo, tak zatial tieto male chlieviky su bohuzial nic.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Nestacia. Aktualna uroven futbalu na Slovensku (poslednych cca 15 rokov) nemoze byt dovodom, ktory bude urcovat kapacity novych stadionov na dalsich x rokov.
> 
> Poviem aj priklad.
> 
> Slovan 42 000, Kosice 38 000, Trnava 30 000, Zilina 20 000, BB 17 000, Nitra, 15 000, Presov 14 000. Toto su najvacsie navstevy na futbalovom zapase v jednotlivych mestach. (mozno sa v niektorych mylim, nie som chodiaca encyklopedia).
> 
> Vsetky tieto navstevy su este z predoslej dekady. 20 a viac rokov dozadu, ked sa tu hral futbal na inej urovni. Na Slovensku sa vsak futbal hra v organizovanych utaziach cca 80 rokov a prebieha vyvojom, jednotlivymi cyklami. To ze za poslednych 15 rokov je na tom mizerne, neznamena to, ze za dalsich 15 na tom nebude diametralne odlisne.
> 
> A ked vedelo na Borussiu prist v BB 17 000 ludi na stadion , a dalsie stovky na Plavaren, Sportovu halu, stromy okolo stadiona a bytovky nad stadionom (a to vtedy BB nemala tolko obyvatelov co dnes), tak nevidim dovod, aby stavali stadion pre 3000 ludi "pretoze to teraz staci". V roku 1999 prislo na zapas Dukla - Humenne 214 platiacich divakov,v roku 2000 bol klub takmer pred zanikom,a v roku 2003 chodilo na Duklu pravidelne 9000 ludi, viac krat bolo "vypredane", pretoze nebolo vytlacenych dostatok listkov. Mohol by som spomenut Kosice, kde jednu sezonu je na stadione 300 ludi, a druhu 5-6 tisic.
> 
> V Senici ak si dobre pamatam nikdy nebol vypredany stadion, napriek tomu ze z nicoho nic sa v 5 ligovom meste hrala Corgon liga. Senici chlievik staci. Sencu tak isto, tam bolo plno snad len ked tam hrala Petrzalka LM.
> Tiez si nemyslim, ze v Moldave, Michalovciach ci Myjave raz pride na futbal 6,7,8 tisic ludi.
> 
> Oznacenim chlievik nemam v umysle degradovat pekne stadioniky, trebars ta Myjava ci Michalovce sa mi pacia, ale su tak na urovni rakuskej piatej ligy, no my sa z toho tesime ako male deti. Ked sa dobuduje stadion v Ziline, postavi sa v Trnave a Bratislave, potom tu mozeme spominat nejake dostojne stanky, lebo ked sa pozriem vsade okolo, tak zatial tieto male chlieviky su bohuzial nic.


V Bratislave je rekord 60 tisíc (najvyššia návšteva na futbale v histórii Československa) proti Rangers. Ale s ostatným úplne súhlasím.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> V Bratislave je rekord 60 tisíc (najvyššia návšteva na futbale v histórii Československa) proti Rangers. Ale s ostatným úplne súhlasím.


ano, zda sa mi ze aj na repre zapase CS - Brazilia ked hviezdil Adamec bolo 60 000, ale pointa ostava


----------



## ayoz

Niečo takéto by mohli v Bystrici postaviť. Pravdepodobne by to však nebolo na Štiavničkách a tak skoro sa toho asi nedočkáme, ale je to pekný štadión pre 15 tisíc divákov (myslím). A aspoň takéto niečo by mohlo byť v každom krajskom meste. Inak je to Audi Sportpark v Ingolstadte.


----------



## Kelon

^^ Ešte k tým najvyšším návštevám, treba brať do úvahy že v BA a v KE vtedy pôsobilo viac klubov ktoré nemali zanedbatelné návštevy... 

Tiež celkom nechápe tým argumentom typu - "...šak na také návštevy úplne stačí 2-tisícový štadiónik..." ...pokial je SVK futbal v takých sračkách, v akých je momentálne, pokial sa liga hraje aj v bezvýznamných dedinách, pokial sa hrá v chlievoch a na antifutbalových štadiónoch, ako Pasienky, Čermeľ, či na štiavničkách, tak viac ľudí naozaj nepríde... ale ono to snáď nebude trvať donekonečna a stačí že sa zmení pár z tých vecí


----------



## SunshineBB

jednoducho tradicia futbalu tu je, sme majstri europy 76, slovan vyhral PVP, trnava hrala semifinale PMEZ, boli sme dokonca vo finale MS, v Bratislave sme 3 golmi dali dole aj Braziliu, tak sa netvarme, ze sme futbalovy afganistan. par debilov, ktory su vo vedeni slovenskeho sportu od revolucie coskoro odide, a mozeme dufat


----------



## aquila

su tam uz 20 rokov a nejako sa to nemieni zmenit .. a keby tu bol dopyt, tak tie stadiony vystavaju .. stavaju sa take na aky je dopyt .. ked niekto 20 rokov drancuje slovensky futbal, tak mozete sa odvovlavat na lamparen a nie na nejaku historiu ..

doba teraz a pred 50timi rokmi sa dost zmenila.. teraz ludia chodia do obchodnych centrier a nie na futbal


----------



## Kelon

aquila said:


> su tam uz 20 rokov a nejako sa to nemieni zmenit .. a keby tu bol dopyt, tak tie stadiony vystavaju .. stavaju sa take na aky je dopyt .. ked niekto 20 rokov drancuje slovensky futbal, tak mozete sa odvovlavat na lamparen a nie na nejaku historiu ..
> 
> doba teraz a pred 50timi rokmi sa dost zmenila.. teraz ludia chodia do obchodnych centrier a nie na futbal


Keby tu bol dopyt? ...keby neboli naše štadióny v takom stave, v akom sú... Ľudia by ti na futbal chodili aj na taký antifutbalový štadión, ako je v čermely. Keby nebola burina medzi špinavými sedačkami, keby si mal človek kde kúpiť kofolu, pivo, alebo nejaký ten párok a ešte keby vedel, že sa vôbec hrá... Aspoň teda v Ke to tak je, že kto sa nezaujíma o futbal a sám si nehľadá program zápasov, tak nemá odkiaľ vedieť, že sa hrá liga... Najprv treba zmeniť toto a bude aj veľký dopyt.. a ešte keby bol nový štadión... trúfam si povedať, že v mestách, ako Ba a KE by na ligu chodilo kľudne bežne aj 6-7 tisíc ľudí, na šlágre samozrejme viac. 

A že už ľudia nemajú záujem o šport a chodia len do obch. centier? Sám tomu neveríš :nuts:


----------



## chefe

nemate niekto aktualne fotky zo senice? ako to tam vyzera teraz?


----------



## Ayran

nerad vam rušim sny  , ale tak hodim sem aj niečo z hokeja....
crow arena kosice 









































































http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---skolstvo--sport/crow-arena.html

celkom pekne ten skelnik prerobili :cheers: taky utuluny štadionik, aj ked to neni presne podla vizualizacii, ale aj tak dobre :cheers:


----------



## JimmySK

waaau perfektne... ^^ znova mame nieco zrekonstruovane


----------



## Kvietok

^^ skoda len ze sa viac nedrzali povodnych vizosiek a este vacsia ze tam budu vyhlad kazit povodne stlpy


----------



## chefe

Kvietok said:


> ^^ skoda len ze sa viac nedrzali povodnych vizosiek a este vacsia ze tam budu vyhlad kazit povodne stlpy
> 
> mal by si byt rad, ze vobec sa niiekto taky co to spravil nasiel, v kosiciach budu dva pekne stadiony, v niektorych mestach nemaju ani jeden....


----------



## Wizzard

Veľmi pekné, ale nepíšu, akú to má kapacitu.


----------



## didinko

Pred rekonštrukciou v novinách písali, že by mala mať 2500 divákov.


----------



## Anuris

Mozeme sa teda tesit aj na novy klub HC Crows Kosice?


----------



## Ayran

Anuris said:


> Mozeme sa teda tesit aj na novy klub HC Crows Kosice?


skor nie ako hej  štadion je viac menej prioritny pre krasokorčulovanie, ale rekreačny hokej + zrejme cassovia cup sa budu hrať tam a sem tam by sa tam mohla zahrať aj liga take retro


----------



## ayoz

Celkom smutné, že v Košiciach majú ďalší nový zimný štadión len pre rekreačný hokej a v Bystrici sa hrá hokej v niečom, čo z vonku vyzerá ako hangár a z vnútra to nie je o nič lepšie 

Ale celkom pekne to ukazuje aj priority Košíc, keďže tento nový štadión stojí pre štadióne Lokomotívy.


----------



## didinko

ayoz said:


> Celkom smutné, že v Košiciach majú ďalší nový zimný štadión len pre rekreačný hokej a v Bystrici sa hrá hokej v niečom, čo z vonku vyzerá ako hangár a z vnútra to nie je o nič lepšie
> 
> Ale celkom pekne to ukazuje aj priority Košíc, keďže tento nový štadión stojí pre štadióne Lokomotívy.


To nie je žiaden nový štadión. je to len zrekonštruovaný starý zimný štadión Lokomotívy. Ako malé decko som sa tam chodil každú sobotu korčuľovať.


----------



## D.O.W.N

Ale aj tak, starý skleník bol krajší  Keď sa tam hrala extraliga, tak vraj niektorý ľudia sledovali hokej cez tie obrovské okná.


----------



## Koll86

Stavba zimný štadión Petržalka - Ovsište
stavba zimného štadióna v petržalskom Ovsišti napreduje podľa plánu...
Zdroj: Facebook.sk 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375150062522248.71506.337497172954204&type=3


----------



## Koll86

stavba zimného štadióna v petržalskom Ovsišti napreduje podľa plánu...
































Zdroj:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375150062522248.71506.337497172954204&type=3


----------



## ayoz

didinko said:


> To nie je žiaden nový štadión. je to len zrekonštruovaný starý zimný štadión Lokomotívy. Ako malé decko som sa tam chodil každú sobotu korčuľovať.


Zrekonštruovaný alebo nový, to je prakticky jedno. Pointa zostáva rovnaká...


----------



## Bublo92

*Štadión v Senici*

*30.11.2012*
Pekne to napreduje, konečne aspoň v jednom klube majú rozum.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.464495003596036.104116.119227264789480&type=1


----------



## Cubo99

^^ pekne, ale mohli ju dat ete o metrik blizsie k hrisku


----------



## Nihillek

^^ 
nemohli, tam sa predsa budu "vysuvat" tie pridavne tribuny


----------



## chefe

Cubo99 said:


> ^^ pekne, ale mohli ju dat ete o metrik blizsie k hrisku


Ked sa pozeram na tie obrazky, tak sa mi zda ze cely ihrisko sa este bude posuvat, lebo na druhej strane je to tak zalomene, ze ta tribuna rohovy sektor by isila cez travnik, vam sa to nezda?


----------



## Mareckus

^^ Pôjde trocha cez trávnik, ktorý je za outovou čiarov a toho tam ešte dosť zostane, takže to nevadí.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Koll86 said:


> stavba zimného štadióna v petržalskom Ovsišti napreduje podľa plánu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set=a.375150062522248.71506.337497172954204&type=3[/url]


škoda, že sa v tom štadione nepočítalo s nejakými tribúnami pre divákov, takých 2000 napríklad


----------



## Bublo92

Senica - Update 3.12.2012
zdroj: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.464495003596036.104116.119227264789480&type=1


----------



## chefe

to bude velmi maly stadionik.....a tribuna je tak daleko, zeby tam aj atleticku drahu zmestili....


----------



## Cubo99

^^ no tez som vravel ze sa mi to zda daleko...ale zevraj tam bude ta vysuvacia ete...ale cojaviem...mrte daleko sa mi to zda ... ( mozno casom posunu dajak hrisko ked sa budu dalsie dve tribuny stavat...inak nic moc no


----------



## michaelse

na tribunach za branou ma byt len 8 radov sedadiel takze vysuvacie ziadne asi
edit : mylil som sa ,bude tam moznost dorobenia 3 vysuvnych radov z clanku mi nieje jasne ci ich tam daju hned alebo niekedy v buducnosti
http://www.fksenica.eu/sk/component/content/article/40-aktuality/986-zaala-rekontrukcia-futbaloveho-stanku


----------



## slovanista222

Je mi dost luto, ze Senica zmenila povodny variant za tento "MyjavaStyle". Predosli totiz navlas zodpovedal mojim predstavam ako by cca mali vizerat futbalove stadiony na Slovensku(samozrejme s vynimkou BA a TT, pripadne KE, kde by to uz predsalen chcelo trochu iny level). Je samozrejme absolutne predcasne hodnotit co v Senici teraz stavaju, ved stoja len dva pyliere, ale zatial to na mna moc vabne neposobi. A hlavne ma zaraza(podobne ako ostatnych nadomnou) ta vzdialenost od hracej plochy. No uvidime ako to bude pokracovat, kazdopadne ma mrzi ze opustili prvotny variant. Senica podla mna mala nato, aby jej tam vyrastol takyto stadion...


----------



## chefe

tiez som cakal pekne murovane tribuny a nie skladacku tak daleko, co budes pomaly potrebvat dalekohlad


----------



## michaelse

je to hodne daleko aj ked ale podstatne blizsie ako stary oval ako je vidno na obrazku
ja inak nejake murovane alebo neviem ake konstrukcie necakam lebo su radi ze naskrabu na co najlacnejsiu variantu sposobu ako zabezpecit co najvacsi komfort
myjava je taky maly klub s malym stadionikom ale ludia co tam chodia su s tymi novymi tribunami velmi spokojny


----------



## marish

chefe said:


> tiez som cakal pekne murovane tribuny a nie skladacku tak daleko, co budes pomaly potrebvat dalekohlad


a aku ma vlastne vyhodu "murovana tribuna" (predpokladam, ze myslis zelezobetonovu) oproti skladacke (ocelovej konstrukcii)? 
pretoze vzdialenost od ihriska s druhom konstrukcie toho moc spolocne nema...


----------



## Bublo92

Keď sa tam pridajú ešte tie výsuvné 3 rady tak sa tá vzdialenosť trochu opticky zmenší, ihrisko sa nikam posúvať nebude, to je zrejmé z tých fotiek, stačí si porovnať obidve strany. Myslím, že aj podľa noriem UEFA tá vzdialenosť sedí.

Zatiaľ aj napriek snehu napredujú 









Myslím si, že aspoň takéto štadióniky keby porobia aj dalšie kluby postupne, nebolo by to na škodu. Aj keď skromné riešenie, ale vždy lepšie než tie chlievy čo máme takmer všade teraz, nehovoriac o podobných oblúkoch za bránkami odkiaľ ledva vidno na tú "bližšiu" polovicu ihriska. :bash:


----------



## skyloky

UEFA odporúča 6m vzdialenosť tribún od postrannej čiary a 7,5 m od bránkovej čiary.


----------



## yuriy

http://www.futbalsfz.sk/oficialne-spravy/novinka/vystavba-ntc-poprad-sa-moze-zacat.html


> Projekt výstavby Národného tréningového centra SFZ ("NTC") v Poprade, ktorého 1. etapu bude SFZ financovať z prostriedkov investičného programu UEFA HatTrick III, môže po schválení zmluvy o dielo s generálnym dodávateľom, spoločnosťou SCORP, s.r.o., vstúpiť do realizačnej fázy. V rámci realizácie 1. etapy diela budú vykonané najmä nasledovné práce: rekonštrukcia jestvujúcej tribúny s kapacitou 2000 miest, rekonštrukcia vnútorných priestorov tribúny (športová, administratívna, hotelová a stravovacia časť), vybudovanie umelého osvetlenia a vybudovanie vyhrievaného trávnika s využitím geotermálnej energie, pričom na realizácii rekonštrukcie a následnej prevádzke hotelovej a stravovacej časti bude participovať investor, AQUAPARK, s.r.o. Uvedená spoločnosť zároveň poskytne SFZ na základe osobitnej zmluvy dodávku geotermálnej energie na vyhrievanie trávnika a vykurovanie vnútorných priestorov tribúny.
> Súčasťou následnej realizácie 2. etapy diela bude najmä: vybudovanie novej tribúny s kapacitou 3500 miest, vybudovanie tréningového ihriska s umelým trávnatým povrchom, vybudovanie priľahlých parkovacích plôch. Po jej dokončení bude futbalový štadión NTC Poprad spĺňať infraštruktúrne kritériá UEFA pre štadióny kategórie 3.


Vyzera to tak, ze sa ide stavat dalsi ministadion, ale tak snad potom obcas daju repre aj na vychod.
===================
V nasledujucom roku by sa mali marcove repre zapasy odohrat v Ziline, kvalifikacia proti Litve tak na 90% a pripravak so Svedmi urcite. A potom v maji cakaju Slovensko ME17rocnych s centrami v Ziline a v Piestanoch. :cheers:


----------



## Cudzinec

podľa mňa žiadna spoločná ČS liga nebude a to z mnohých dovodov... spomeniem dva:
1) slovenské štadióny nesplňujú kritéria a vybavenosť českých štadiónov
2) prečo by to Češi robili? politická zdvorilosť je jedna vec, ale na míle vzdialená činom


----------



## Koll86

*FC SENICA*

FC SENICA
























Zdroj: facebook.sk


----------



## Azbest

_„Na nových tribúnach nebudeme robiť zo sektora hostí nejakú klietku, ani ho neohradíme vysokým plotom. Plánujeme použiť tepelne tvrdené bezpečnostné sklo,“ pridal Pavlák. Na našich štadiónoch to bude novinka, ale trebárs v Taliansku s tvrdeným sklom majú už svoje skúsenosti a osvedčilo sa. Sektor hostí bude mať 1018 miest, keď sa nezaplní, dá sa kapacita podľa potreby mobilne znížiť. _


Konecne to niekto pochopil...


http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/142080/fk-senica-si-buduje-svoj-stanok-pojme-8000-ludi/


----------



## R1S0

keby sa ludia spravali ako ludia,a nie idi0ti,tak ziadne oddelovanie by nebolo nutne...ani len sklom. kazdopadne taketo vybavenie do kazdeho mesta+vyhrievany travnik+zazemie a bola by to parada. je to uplne dostacujuce.


----------



## Azbest

Tieto uvahy uz su dost mimo misu...uz sa s tym zmierte ze z futbaloveho stadiona nezrobite divadlo kde ludia zatlieskaju superovi a budu tlieskat hostujucim hracom za ich predvedeny vykon...takto to nefunguje a ani nikdy fungovat nebude...a k tomu spravaniu....nech sa zacnu spravat ako ludia najprv organizatori,SBS,usporiadatelia...


----------



## vadzi

Azbest said:


> Tieto uvahy uz su dost mimo misu...uz sa s tym zmierte ze z futbaloveho stadiona nezrobite divadlo kde ludia zatlieskaju superovi a budu tlieskat hostujucim hracom za ich predvedeny vykon...takto to nefunguje a ani nikdy fungovat nebude...a k tomu spravaniu....nech sa zacnu spravat ako ludia najprv organizatori,SBS,usporiadatelia...


preco to tak ale funguje na rugby? priklad stadion twickenham...


----------



## SunshineBB

vadzi said:


> preco to tak ale funguje na rugby? priklad stadion twickenham...


rugby nie je futbal. na slovensku sa pokusame zmenit nieco, co je vo futbale zakorenene od cias ked ho este hrali robotnici v anglickych uliciach v pracovnych topankach. futbalovy stadion nie je divadlo a futbalisti nie su herci.


----------



## Lukas_BS

presne tak. ultras boli su a aj budu sucastou kultur futbalu, a vobec nevyhanaju ludi so stadionov, pekny priklad je Nemecko kde podla mna ultras zazivaju svoje naj roky a nemecka liga ma najvacsie navstevy, opak talianski ultras su momentalne dole vodou koli roznym opatreniam a navstevy ich stadionov klesaju. Kazdy kto do toho aspon kusok vidi alebo sa tomu venuje vie v com je problem nizskych navstev. Slaba infrastruktura, slabe sluzby/bufety,sbs,parkovanie,slabe spoje MHD/ a neposlednom rade slaby futbal len ten len tazko zlepsime bez tych spominanych veci, ked sa vratia ludia na stadiony aj futbal bude lepsi. Preto treba stavat stavat stavat. Tesim sa Senici Myjave Trnave a hadam sa dockame aj my na Tehelnom poli


----------



## chefe

V trencine menia kocku aj ozvucenie

http://sportky.topky.sk/c/100317/st...-trencine-modernizuju-nova-kocka-aj-ozvucenie


----------



## Kvietok

chefe said:


> V trencine menia kocku aj ozvucenie
> 
> http://sportky.topky.sk/c/100317/st...-trencine-modernizuju-nova-kocka-aj-ozvucenie


Podla vsetkeho by malo ist o rovnaky model kocky ako je nainstalovany v Steel Arene - Colosseo Jumbotron


----------



## Ayran

^^ ee


----------



## Nihillek

^^ no ja neviem, mne pridu tie kocky hodne podobne, samozrejme az na ten horny a spodny okruh


----------



## Ayran

Nihillek said:


> ^^ no ja neviem, mne pridu tie kocky hodne podobne, samozrejme az na ten horny a spodny okruh


maju podobne umiestnene displeje... ale ani rozmery nemaju podobne


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Asi nebudu identicke no ...




> Nová kocka je štruktúrou aj výzorom podobná tej košickej v Steel Aréne. Chýba jej len horný multimediálny obrazový prstenec. "Hlavné obrazovky našej kocky budú v rozmere 2x3 metre, na ktorých bude bežať počas zápasu priamy prenos z hokeja. Pribudnú aj opakované situácie rovnako ako v televíznom prenose," povedal pre TASR generálny manažér Dukly Trenčín Andrej Kollár.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://sport.sme.sk/c/6654739/v-trencine-zmodernizovali-hokejovy-stadion.html#ixzz2Gx233TVo


----------



## Anuris

Novy stadion FC Chomutov (3. ceska liga):



Veronss said:


>


To len tak pre ilustraciu, v akom stave je futbalova infrastruktura na Slovensko v porovnani so zahranicim...


----------



## Ayran

^^ chomutov je bohate mesto.... oni maju aj hokejovy novy štadion


----------



## eMKejx

co je to bohate mesto? kks 3. liga a stadion aky nema ani slovenska reprezentacia (jednoduchost, ucelnost, krasa), radost sa pozerat.
Chomutov je mesto s poctom obyvatelov trosku vacsim nez ma napr. Zvolen, to ze je tam uzol ciest prvej triedy z neho nerobi nijak vyznamne mesto. Pozri si rozpocet mesta je v CK nie €. Za takou stavbou si nemyslim ze je mesto samotne, ale sukromny investor, Mne je fuk ci je v tom meste zlata fatamorgana, je to krasny priklad ze ked sa chce tak sa da. Ale to je iny level, to nieje na Slovensku, cest par vynimkam


----------



## wuane

Ten Chomutov je cisty Senec.Aj ked samozrejme,v Senci to bola investicia zvazu.To ze sa nepohrali trochu s architekturou je druha vec,ale zas by som nestonal ze take stadiony ako v Chomutove na Slovensku nie su. Ak by sa trochu zrekonstruovalo,tak je podobna aj SKP v Bratislave,a ti tiez nehrali nikdy prvu ligu,pritom stadion by na to mali vyhovujuci.Starsi sice ale teraz pekne spraveny stadion ma aj Bardejov, Brezno ma super hokejovy ...


----------



## Azbest

K tomu Breznu..hned som si spomenul na Vaillant Arenu v Davose,kde sa hral Spenglerov pohar.


----------



## motooo

*Investor prejavil záujem vybudovať v Seredi novú multifunkčnú športovú halu.*










http://www.seredonline.sk/clanky/in...portovu-halu-zajtra-na-msz-predstavi-projekt/

Nakoniec poslanci nepodporili tento navrh, ale maju zaujem o halu, len na vhodnejsom mieste. Tak snad sa podari najst nejaky vhodnejsi pozemok v meste. Lebo tlacit to na maly pozemok obklopeny panelakmi by asi nebolo najstastnejsie riesenie. Pokial sa najde nejake vhodnejsie miesto, tak by som bol kludne za, ze investor dostane nejaky pozemok do dlhodobeho najmu za symbolicku cenu.


----------



## JimmySK

*Spartak Trnava sa pripravuje na rekonštrukciu štadióna *

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1014396/spartak-trnava-sa-pripravuje-na-rekonstrukciu-stadiona.html


----------



## Anuris

Wizzard said:


> Neviete či tam majú byť vôbec nejaké sedačky ako hľadisko?


Podla povodnych vizualizacii sa tam pocitalo iba s niecim velmi jednoduchym a nizkokapacitnym:










Napokon bude ta tribuna mozno aj trochu velkorysejsia...

_"Na štadióne by malo ešte pribudnúť veľké multifunkčné fitness centrum, špeciálny hokejový trenažér a tiež tribúna, zrejme pre 200 až 250 ľudí, ktorá tam dnes chýba. Presnú kapacitu však ešte nemajú schválenú."_

http://www.topky.sk/cl/10/1339056/V-Petrzalke-otvorili-novy-zimny-stadion-za-4-miliony-eur


----------



## Anuris

Zas sa to stalo...


----------



## marish

^^ mozno by nebolo odveci aktualizovat tabulky na dimenzovanie nahodileho zatazenia snehom na nove klimaticke podmienky, ake uz par rokov zazivame a nevyzera to, ze by sa mali zlepsovat...


----------



## R1S0

mozno by stacilo,ak by tam bola nejaka nosna konstrukcia... 
toto,co je na fotkach ked stalo 50 000,tak je to vela,a nie to este ten milion,co spominaju v clanku...


----------



## marish

to si vycital z tych styroch fotiek? tak to potom klobuk dole!


----------



## R1S0

no vidiet tam kadeco,len nie nosnu konstrukciu


----------



## marish

^^ za to uz ja nemozem, ze fotografa najviac zaujala odviata strecha... 
http://i.sme.sk/cdata/4/66/6696874/TK-sl03.jpg


----------



## matusak

*Verejné prerokovanie projektu City Arena: investor predstavil ďalšie detaily*

štadión: kapacita 19 000 sedadiel, postavia 3 nové tribúny + na západnej dôjde k výmene sedačiek, ozvučenia a osvetlení. Skyboxy budú na východnej
súčasťou prestavby bude aj : podzemné garáže pre viac ako 1100 vozidiel, krytá pešia zóna, zmena dopravy v okolí štadióna, zatrávnená strecha na obchodnej časti


> Obchodné centrum obsadí dve nadzemné podlažia na ploche približne 20-tisíc metrov štvorcových. V jeho severnej časti bude supermarket s potravinami, počíta sa aj s výstavbou štyroch štandardných multiplexových kín a jedného menšieho kina.












zdroj: http://www.trnava-live.sk/2013/02/1...ity-arena-investor-predstavil-dalsie-detaily/


----------



## _Angel_

Koll86 said:


> FC SENICA



Cena?


----------



## Anuris

Tak zhotovitel stadiona so zrutenou strechou v Starej Lubovni sa pre nedostatok casu (prva Ficova vlada za tymto ucelom schvalila milionovu dotaciu s casovo ohranicenym cerpanim) vyberal bez sutaze oslovenim vytypovanej firmy (zrejme nejakej blizkej sudruhom).

A zas a znova sme pri tom nestihani a ponahlani sa, ktore ma byt ospravedlnenim pre neuskutocnenie vyberoveho konania. Potom sa to prihodi ktovie komu, kto ma spravny "kadrovy posudok", ale s realizaciou podobnych projektov nulove skusenosti (navyse si dotycny este zrejme chce aj co najvacsi balik ukrojit pre seba na ukor kvality stavby) a vysledok je zrutena strecha a dalsi milion verejnych financii splachnuty v zachodovej mise. hno:


----------



## potkanX

a nikto nebude nakonec hnany na zodpovednost, aby to bolo dokonale.


----------



## _Angel_

Koľko stojí nové štadióne Senica?


----------



## pituka

Co ja viem ,bude stat ,maxsimalne 700 000E.


----------



## _Angel_

Musí byť srandu.


----------



## chefe

nemate niekto aktualne fotky zo senice?


----------



## michaelse

marish said:


> ^^ mozno by nebolo odveci aktualizovat tabulky na dimenzovanie nahodileho zatazenia snehom na nove klimaticke podmienky, ake uz par rokov zazivame a nevyzera to, ze by sa mali zlepsovat...


mozno ze si pojem "globalne oteplovanie vysvetlili tak ze uz cez zimu nebude nikdy snezit"
bohuzial opak je pravda a mozeme sa v buducich rokoch dockat velmi velkych az extremnych snehovych nadielok takze na tie normy a taulky by nebolo od veci sa pozriet a popripade ich sprisnit ale ma napadlo to ze ci vobec mozu za tie pady striech neaktualne tabulky alebo ci nieje chyba v stavitelovy ze setrili na ukor nosnosti striech,asi tato druha moznost je ralnejsia


----------



## potkanX

neboj sa, nase normy na nahodne zatazenie snehom su dostatocne nadimenzovane, tuto problem nie je.


----------



## marish

michaelse said:


> mozno ze si pojem "globalne oteplovanie vysvetlili tak ze uz cez zimu nebude nikdy snezit"


cely pojem "globalne oteplovanie" by sa asi zislo premenovat na "globalne klimaticke zmeny".


potkanX said:


> neboj sa, nase normy na nahodne zatazenie snehom su dostatocne nadimenzovane, tuto problem nie je.


uz ich treba len dodrziavat.


----------



## Cubo99

modernizacia / platanie nasich 50 rocnych zrucanisk....45mil. za 10r na 21 stadionov mi to vychadza na nejakych 2,1 miliona na stadion, za tu sumu tak mozu urobit novy vyhrievany travnik a dat nove sedacky, na nase "atleticke" tribuny...



yuriy said:


> http://www.rokovania.sk/File.aspx/ViewDocumentHtml/Mater-Dokum-153140?prefixFile=m_
> *Vláda schválila financie na modernizáciu štadiónov*



no berem s5 predosle vyjadrenia  tusim to myslia naozaj vazne...som len zvedavy jak sa im to za tie peniaze podari...dufam ze ze nebude v kazdom meste stadion typu Myjava/Senica...


----------



## wuane

Cubo99 said:


> ...dufam ze ze nebude v kazdom meste stadion typu Myjava/Senica...


Pre nekrajske mesta ,ktore maju ambiciu pendlovat medzi 1. a 2. ligou su tie stadiony dobre,a kludne sa take mozu robit aj dalej. No mesta cez 50 000 obyvatelov potrebuju nieco aspon na sposob Ziliny.

Edit: Nehovorim inac ze by nebolo kam lepsie investovat peniaze,ale je to rozhodne rozumnejsie ako vystavba jedneho narodneho stadiona v Bratislave.


----------



## SunshineBB

Neviem si predstavit co chcu rekonstruovat v Čermeli a na Štiavničkách. Čermel by bolo treba zburat cely, na Dukle nechat hlavnu tribunu, a zbytok posunut k trave. Akekolvek ine riesenie je uplne vyhadzovanie penazi. Taktiez nerozumiem tej kapacite do 5000 v Ruzomberku. Ten stadion ma potencial byt peknou 10 - 12 tisicovou arenou kde moze hravat aj repre.


----------



## wuane

^^ v KE by mal byt novy stadion. A suhlasim s Ruzomberkom.Tam by sa malo po vzore bocnych tribun dostavat za branami a investovat do hracej plochy. Pri BB zrejme uvazuju o zachovani aj atletickeho ovalu,aby rekonstrukcia posluzila aj atletike.Na jednej strane to chapem,no na druhej strane si tam viem potom predstavit ako vyrazny posun k lepsiemu,ak sa nemaju tribuny priblizit k travniku,len zastresenie tych sucasnych.Plus samozrejme hracia plocha.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^ v KE by mal byt novy stadion. A suhlasim s Ruzomberkom.Tam by sa malo po vzore bocnych tribun dostavat za branami a investovat do hracej plochy. Pri BB zrejme uvazuju o zachovani aj atletickeho ovalu,aby rekonstrukcia posluzila aj atletike.Na jednej strane to chapem,no na druhej strane si tam viem potom predstavit ako vyrazny posun k lepsiemu,ak sa nemaju tribuny priblizit k travniku,len zastresenie tych sucasnych.Plus samozrejme hracia plocha.


Ja by som nemal problem s tym ak by Stiavnicky ostalli atleticke. Dovolim si tvrdit, ze uz teraz je to najlepsi atleticky stadion na Slovensku. Prekryt vsetky tribuny, vyhrievany travnik + nove technicke vybavenie (tabula, ozvucenie a pod). Bol by som nadseny, ale na to treba kusok viac financii. V tomto pripade to budu zrejme len kozmetice upravy.


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> Neviem si predstavit co chcu rekonstruovat v Čermeli a na Štiavničkách. Čermel by bolo treba zburat cely, na Dukle nechat hlavnu tribunu, a zbytok posunut k trave. Akekolvek ine riesenie je uplne vyhadzovanie penazi. Taktiez nerozumiem tej kapacite do 5000 v Ruzomberku. Ten stadion ma potencial byt peknou 10 - 12 tisicovou arenou kde moze hravat aj repre.


no ja ti neviem, ci treba 12000 stadion v 17 000tisicovom meste


----------



## wuane

^^ podla wikipedie ma Ruzomberok skoro 30 000 obyvatelov. Ak by sa casom uroven futbalu o nieco zvysila,alebo by hral Ruzomberok obcas europsku poharovu sutaz,tak mozeme kludne priratat aj uzsiu spadovu oblast,dajme tomu do tych 50 000 ludi,a to uz je podla mna v pohode cislo.


----------



## SunshineBB

chefe said:


> no ja ti neviem, ci treba 12000 stadion v 17 000tisicovom meste


Ja ti neviem ci je problem zistit si zakladny statisticky udaj, ak s nim chces operovat. Moze sa dostavat len tretia tribuna, kapacita 8-9 tisic, a tiez to moze byt OK.


----------



## letsgofurther

Na jednej strane by bolo fajn zmodernizovat niekolko stadionov, ved by aj bolo nacase. Na druhej strane neviem ako k tomu pridu tie kluby, kde majitelia sami museli investovat peniaze do rekonstrukcie, kedze stat 20 rokov spal... A v konecnom dosledku su vsetky kluby sukromne firmy, cize je to trosku kontroverzna tema. Podpora sportu by mozno mohla vyzerat aj inak. Ale neberte to tak, ze s tym nesuhlasim, sam roky tvrdim, ze s nasimi stadionmi treba nieco urobit.


----------



## wuane

^^ Ak sa toto udeje ako alternativa voci investicie do jedineho NFS,tak to beriem. Iluzie o transparentnosti sutazi na dodavatelov rekonstrukcii si robit nebudem,ale sportova infrasrtruktura je jedna z veci ,kde nas ako sa hovori,tlaci topanka. Ide o to ,ze nas tych topanok tlaci vela,a podla mna niektore aj viac (skolstvo,zdravotnictvo,justicia). 

Ale ak to bude namiesto investicie do NFS,tak je to to,po com tu aj mnoho ludi na SSC volalo,ze treba radsej investovat do viacero mensich stadionov,co by mohlo mat aj skutocny prinos pre podporu kvality nie len najvyssich seniorskych lig,ale skutocne aj pomoct mladezi.


----------



## Anuris

Ja nechapem ako chcu v KE vybudovat novy stadion, ked rocne planuju na vsetky stadiony poskytnut 4,5 miliona, pricom _"na financovaní uvedeného zámeru sa budú podieľať futbalové kluby maximálne do výšky 10 - 15 % rozpočtu na daný štadión. Zvyšok finančných prostriedkov bude poskytnutý zo štátneho rozpočtu a samosprávy v pomere 60:40."_

Alebo pojde o nieco ultralacne a jednoduche v style Senica a Myjava? Myslim, ze Kosice si zasluzia konstrukcne a zazemim kvalitnejsi stadion s vacsou kapacitou ako 9 000, pri ktorej by tam reprezentacia asi ani nezavitala (maximalne tak na supera typu San Marino).


----------



## letsgofurther

Hlavne je dobre nefer, ze majitelia niektorch klubov, na slovenske pomery koncepcnejsie zameranych (hlavne Zilina, ale aj ZM, Senica), zaplatili rekonstrukcie zo svojho vrecka, a to najma v pripade MSK na slovenske pomery za nemale peniaze, kym teraz si pekne kluby, ktore na to roky kaslali pridu na peniaze od statu, ktory za nich spravi to, co oni neboli schopni/ochotni urobit. Ovela logickejsie a hlavne spravodlivejsie by bolo urobit ucelovo viazanu dotaciu urcenu na infrastrukturu pre kazdy CL klub v rovnakej vyske, pricom bolo by na kluboch ci za ne zrekonstruuju stadiony alebo inu klubovu infrastrukturu, napriklad treningove ihriska, akademiu, whatever (co by bol trebars priklad klubov, ktore uz stadiony dali dokopy).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Som absolutne proti vystavbe NOVEHO stadiona v Kosiciach s kapacitou 9000 miest. NACO? My tu nepotrebujeme druhy Cermel... To radsej nech tu nestavaju nic, takto pridu Kosice o moznost na dlhe roky mat dostojny stadion s kapacitou primeranou velkosti mesta (15 000 -20 000 miest) ved kto by potom staval nejaky dalsi...?

Je uplne jedno ako je to teraz v KE s futbalom a kolko ludi nan chodi, vystavba noveho stadionu to je na minimalne nasledujucich 50 rokov...


----------



## E499.3056

wuane said:


> Ak sa toto udeje ako alternativa voci investicie do jedineho NFS,tak to beriem.


NFS sa bude robit.


----------



## michaelse

no konecne sa to mozno pohne k lepsiemu,ako niekto spomynal tlaci nas topanka a nielen to ,tie topanky su uz davno derave ako emental

skladacky v myjave a hlavne v senici su v pohode leboo poskytuju do buducnosti priestor na dobudovanie dalsieho zazemia v buducnosti pre fanusikov pod tribunou alebo za nou takze ja by som to nevidel tak zle ,kludne moze byt aj 9 tisicova skladacka da sa vybudovat pod nou a ukolo nej vsetko potrebne

9 tisis v kosiciach je v pohode v tejto dobe ale ja by som tam nehal moznost pripadneho rozsirenia kapacity a aj na jinych stadionov samozrejme 

spomenul niekto ze ako k tomu pridu v senici,v ziline alebo na myjave kede investovali zo svojho? oni su tiez na zozname a aj nim by sa malo prispiet na dalsi modernizaciu takze nevidim dovod preco by to malo byt nefer

a ankoniec jedna poznamka k tomu ze ostatny majitelia stadionov a klubov kaslali na stadiony...ja hovorim ze nekaslali,,jednoducho nebol z coho nieco robit su radi ze ziju a niektory ze im vodarne neodpoja vodu ,takze tak to asi je


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, neviem dobre, co vlastne chcu financovat na trencianskom mestskom stadione.
ten stadion sa mal prerabat uz davno, ale nebolo dlho jasne, jako dopadne rekonstrukcia trate, a doteraz nie je jasne, jako sa bude po novom organizovat doprava, co sa tohoto stadiona bytostne dotyka, kedze podla povodnych variant novych ciest mala ist cesta cez jednu z tribun. 
co som pocul, tak tieto peniaze maju ist v prvom rade na vyhrievane travniky, ale v trencine je travnik umely.


----------



## rbQ

Zastavam rovnaky nazor ako najlepsejsejsi, 9.000 je proste malo. Verim, ze sa zozenu aj nejaky potencionalni sponzori, ktory by tiez investovali do stadiona a tym by sa jeho kapacita zvysila aspon na takych 12.000 minimalne. A len dufam, ze to nebude podobne ako ostatne dedinske stadiony, jedna hlavna tribuna a oval. Prial by som si pekne vysoke tribuny a co najblizsie k travniku.


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> Ja ti neviem ci je problem zistit si zakladny statisticky udaj, ak s nim chces operovat. Moze sa dostavat len tretia tribuna, kapacita 8-9 tisic, a tiez to moze byt OK.


tak ehj a ked si vezmes ze nejakych 15 km od ruzomberka je dolny kubin s 20 000 tak by som mohol aj vecsi stadion postavit a LM 26 km po dialnici


----------



## Kvietok

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Som absolutne proti vystavbe NOVEHO stadiona v Kosiciach s kapacitou 9000 miest. NACO? My tu nepotrebujeme druhy Cermel... To radsej nech tu nestavaju nic, takto pridu Kosice o moznost na dlhe roky mat dostojny stadion s kapacitou primeranou velkosti mesta (15 000 -20 000 miest) ved kto by potom staval nejaky dalsi...?
> 
> Je uplne jedno ako je to teraz v KE s futbalom a kolko ludi nan chodi, vystavba noveho stadionu to je na minimalne nasledujucich 50 rokov...


Pod to sa kludne podpisem.

Takyto projekt by pre Kosice neznamenal ziaden prinos. Ak sa nemylim kapacita 9k by nedovolovala konanie vacsiny dolezitejsich medzinarodnych stretnuti. O pripadnom organizovani EURA na Slovensku nehovoriac.
Takze IMHO splachnute statne/mestske prachy za cim citit potrebu Ficovlady niekomu nieco podhodit.

Radsej teda ako pise najlepsejsejsi pockat na sukromneho investora, pripadne lepsie casy a vybudovat dostojny a vyuzitelny multifunckny stanok s kapacitou 18-20k (docasne rozsiritelnou na 25-30k miest.)


----------



## aquila

v kosiciach zjavne SMER nema takych sponzorov, lebo aj v tranve aj v ziline aj v bratislave stoja za stadionmi "kmotrovia" smeru ..

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/67175...lub-netusia-kde-vziat-miliony-na-stadion.html


----------



## Anuris

letsgofurther said:


> Na jednej strane by bolo fajn zmodernizovat niekolko stadionov, ved by aj bolo nacase. *Na druhej strane neviem ako k tomu pridu tie kluby, kde majitelia sami museli investovat peniaze do rekonstrukcie, kedze stat 20 rokov spal... *A v konecnom dosledku su vsetky kluby sukromne firmy, cize je to trosku kontroverzna tema. Podpora sportu by mozno mohla vyzerat aj inak. Ale neberte to tak, ze s tym nesuhlasim, sam roky tvrdim, ze s nasimi stadionmi treba nieco urobit.





> Obsahom jednotlivých častí projektu bude realizácia komplexnej rekonštrukcie nasledujúcich štadiónov:
> 1. Vzhľadom na to, že v blízkej budúcnosti je plánovaná výstavba nového štadióna v Trnave, SFZ má záujem prispieť na jeho vybudovanie z poskytnutej finančnej dotácie, pričom štadión by mal spĺňať kritériá UEFA pre štadióny kategórie 4. Ďalej má záujem o dobudovanie štadióna v Žiline, aby taktiež spĺňal kritériá UEFA pre štadióny kategórie 4
> • Trnava (príspevok na vybudovanie nového štadióna „City Arény“ s kapacitou 17 500 divákov na mieste jestvujúceho mestského štadióna),
> • Žilina (príspevok na dobudovanie štadióna MŠK Žilina - dobudovanie okolitej infraštruktúry, najmä parkovacích plôch).
> 3. Dobudovanie štadiónov ostatných futbalových klubov najvyššej súťaže „Corgoň ligy“ v okresných mestách, spĺňajúcich kritériá UEFA pre štadióny kategórie 2 resp. 3
> • Zlaté Moravce, Ružomberok, Senica, Myjava (rekonštrukcia štadiónov s kapacitou do 5 000 divákov).





> „Najväčšia položka bude Trnava a dobudovanie infraštruktúry v Žiline,“ vraví šéf Slovenského futbalového zväzu Ján Kováčik. O rozdelení peňazí podľa neho ešte nie je rozhodnuté.





> V Žiline by peniaze mohli ísť na prístupové cesty. Tamojší štadión ako jediný už dnes spĺňa všetky podmienky na reprezentačné zápasy. Šéf MŠK Žilina Jozef Antošík odhaduje náklady na 7 až 8 miliónov eur. „Dnes nie je taká situácia, že by klub mal vlastné voľné zdroje,“ dodal.


Mozeme sa bavit, ci je statna investicia do futbalovej infrstruktury v tomto case tou najdolezitejsou a ci by dane peniaze nebolo lepsie skor pouzit v inych oblastiach (cesty, skolstvo, zdravotnictvo, rozvoj byvania atd.). Tych 4,5 miliona rocne ale zase nie je nejaka horibilna suma, ktora bude inde velmi chybat a navyse, ako povedal wuane, presne po tomo (podpora stadionov na celom Slovensku nameisto iba NFS) tu vacsina z nas volala. Ukrivdeni sa nemozu citit ani v mestach ako Zilina, Senica ci Myjava, kde uz v uplynulom obdobi modernizovali z vlastnych zdrojov, kedze projekt pocita s prispevkami aj pre nich. V konecnom dosledku bude teda asi najdolezitejsie na co konkretne sa dane prostriedky zo statneho rozpoctu pouziju, aka bude kvalita prac, kto bude ich realizatorom atd. Keby to vynimocne prebehlo transparantne, tak by to celkovo nemusel byt zly projekt. 



wuane said:


> Ale ak to bude namiesto investicie do NFS,tak je to to,po com tu aj mnoho ludi na SSC volalo,ze treba radsej investovat do viacero mensich stadionov,co by mohlo mat aj skutocny prinos pre podporu kvality nie len najvyssich seniorskych lig,ale skutocne aj pomoct mladezi.





> Teraz schválili dotácie pre 20 štadiónov, pričom dotácii pre bratislavský štadión sa má venovať osobitné uznesenie vlády.
> 
> Súčasťou rokovania vlády nebola podpora projektu výstavby Národného futbalového štadióna (NFŠ) v Bratislave. Vláda má záujem na tom, aby bola výstavba NFŠ financovaná zo súkromných zdrojov.


Uvidime, ako to napokon bude s NFS. Ked prispieva vlada na ine stadony, tak zrejme prispeje aj na NFS - otazkou je, v akom objeme. V minulosti sa hovorilo o 45-50 milionoch (co je suma zodpovedajuca celkovym 10 rocnym vydavkom na ostatne stadiony), teraz sa deklaruje zaujem ziskat pre NFS sukromne financovanie. Jedno s druhym sa vsak nevylucuje a aj pri sukromnom financovani moze byt podiel statneho spolufinancovania stale vysoky. Mozno sa nakoniec ukaze, ze aktualny projekt je iba taktika ako "uchlacholit" verejnost a vsetkych kritikov NFS. Ked sa najprv podporia stadiony v inych mestach, tak aj nasledna radovo vyssia podpora vystavby NFS sa bude obhajovat lahsie...


----------



## wuane

^^ u mna to aj obhaja,pretoze je to v poriadku.Len sa statnymi peniazmi nesmie platit sukromny biznis.To je vsetko.Ak sa bude stat podielat urcitou rozumnou ciastkou tak prosim(vymenou za bezplatne repre zapasy alebo akcie organizovane statom),len nie v takom pomere ako to bolo pri vystavbe hokejoveho stadiona.


----------



## yuriy

Kvietok said:


> Takyto projekt by pre Kosice neznamenal ziaden prinos. Ak sa nemylim kapacita 9k by nedovolovala konanie vacsiny dolezitejsich medzinarodnych stretnuti. O pripadnom organizovani EURA na Slovensku nehovoriac.


Minimalna kapacita pre stadiony najvyssej kategorie je 8tisic, na tom sa da hrat bez vynimiek skupina->semifinale EL/LM.. kvalifikacia ME/MS  

Potom su este zvysene naroky na Euro (min 30tisic, finale 50tisic) a MS ( 40tisic, semifinale 60tisic finale 80tisic), pre finale EL 40tisic, finale LM 60tisic... Navyse na Euro treba aspon 10vyhovujucich stadionov (9 nad 30tisic a jeden nad 50tisic), takze to je pre nas velmi nerealny projekt, este vacsia fantasmagoria ako ZOH...


----------



## Cubo99

Kvietok said:


> Pod to sa kludne podpisem.
> 
> Takyto projekt by pre Kosice neznamenal ziaden prinos. Ak sa nemylim kapacita 9k by nedovolovala konanie vacsiny dolezitejsich medzinarodnych stretnuti. O pripadnom organizovani EURA na Slovensku nehovoriac.
> Takze IMHO splachnute statne/mestske prachy za cim citit potrebu Ficovlady niekomu nieco podhodit.
> 
> Radsej teda ako pise najlepsejsejsi pockat na sukromneho investora, pripadne lepsie casy a vybudovat dostojny a vyuzitelny multifunckny stanok s kapacitou 18-20k (docasne rozsiritelnou na 25-30k miest.)


uvazovat v momentalne situaci o EURE ma slovesnku mi pripda ako absolutna utoopia , jedine keby sme sa prikmotrili k nejakemu susednemu statu, kedze v Polsku, Rakusku, a na Ukraine boli nedaavno, ostavaju nam Cesi a Madari ...  v Kosiciach by momentalne stacil 10,000 stadionik, ale napr len s dvomi tribunami, aby ho bolo mozne dalej rozsirovat...


----------



## letsgofurther

^^
Beriem spat ten moj comment ohladom ZA, ZM a podobne, tuto info som prehliadol, potom je to samozrejme fajn aj spravodlive. Za predpokladu, ze to nedopadne podobne ako hokejovy stadion.

Tak ci onak, suhlsim, ze stat by si za to mal vypytat nieco naspat, minimalne pozadovat urcite garancie, lebo financovat sukromne firmy nie je v sucasnosti uplne korektne. A svoj nazor, ze vacsina klubov na infrastrukturu proste doteraz kaslala, plati. Ked sa to dalo v celej CR a aj v niektorych slovenskych mestach, dalo sa to aj inde. Penazi bolo a je malo, ale tito majitelia nezili v inom casopriestore.


----------



## Kvietok

yuriy said:


> takze to je pre nas velmi nerealny projekt, este vacsia fantasmagoria ako ZOH...





Cubo99 said:


> uvazovat v momentalne situaci o EURE ma slovesnku mi pripda ako absolutna utoopia , jedine keby sme sa prikmotrili k nejakemu susednemu statu, kedze v Polsku, Rakusku, a na Ukraine boli nedaavno, ostavaju nam Cesi a Madari ...  v Kosiciach by momentalne stacil 10,000 stadionik, ale napr len s dvomi tribunami, aby ho bolo mozne dalej rozsirovat...



Organizovanie Eura vylucne vrámci Slovenska tu nikto nespomenul. V spolupraci s Ceskom, prip. Madarskom by to v 2024 zas tak nerealne byt nemuselo ...


----------



## Trupman

Kvietok said:


> Organizovanie Eura vylucne vrámci Slovenska tu nikto nespomenul. V spolupraci s Ceskom, prip. Madarskom by to v 2024 zas tak nerealne byt nemuselo ...


Jak rád bych, aby to byla pravda. Ta opravdová pravda ale je, že v žádné z těchto tří zemí není žádný stadion vyhovující podmínkám ME. A pravděpodobně by se ani žádný takový stadion nikde neuživil po skončení mistrovství (na rozdíl od Polska a Ukrajiny, kde se stadiony daří držet alespoň na půl plné).
Navíc od 2016 je vyžadováno 12 stadionů nemýlím-li se. To prakticky nahrává pořádání ME jen těm největším zemím, tj. Španělsku, Francii, Itálii, Německu a UK (a možná Nizozemsku s Belgií).


----------



## Anuris

Trupman said:


> Jak rád bych, aby to byla pravda. Ta opravdová pravda ale je, že v žádné z těchto tří zemí není žádný stadion vyhovující podmínkám ME. A pravděpodobně by se ani žádný takový stadion nikde neuživil po skončení mistrovství (na rozdíl od Polska a Ukrajiny, kde se stadiony daří držet alespoň na půl plné).
> Navíc od 2016 je vyžadováno 12 stadionů nemýlím-li se. To prakticky nahrává pořádání ME jen těm největším zemím, tj. Španělsku, Francii, Itálii, Německu a UK (a možná Nizozemsku s Belgií).


Platini v ramci svojej politiky podpory mensich krajin presadil, aby sa Euro 2020 konalo napriec celou Europou vo viac ako 10 roznych mestach, takze teoreticky moze Euro v danom roku usporiadat hociktora krajina – staci mat jeden vyhovujuci stadion. Navyse, ak sa dany format osvedci, tak pripada v uvahu aj jeho uplatnenie pri dalsich rocnikoch.

Mne sa tento format nepaci a nepaci sa mi ani, ze na Euro bude 24 namiesto doterajsich 16 krajin, ale menej futbalovym statom (medzi ktore napokon patri aj SR) to tak vyhovuje, a tak sa Platini moze opriet o ich silnu podporu, ktora (aspon zatial) prebije aj odpor velkych a futbalovo najtradicnych statov.


----------



## Anuris

Dohodil Fico veľký kšeft Poórovi? Nie je to celkom jasné


----------



## aquila

fakt skoda, ze kluby sa nesnazia aspon o taketo nieco.. sranda ze zrovna myjava a senica, teda mesta bez nejakej futbalovej historie na to idu takymto stylom.


----------



## wuane

aquila said:


> mesta *bez* nejakej* futbalovej historie* na to idu takymto stylom.


Asi prave preto,lebo s futbalovou historiou sa viazu casto aj skostnatele struktury.


----------



## yuriy

Anuris said:


> Platini v ramci svojej politiky podpory mensich krajin presadil, aby sa Euro 2020 konalo napriec celou Europou vo viac ako 10 roznych mestach, takze teoreticky moze Euro v danom roku usporiadat hociktora krajina – staci mat jeden vyhovujuci stadion. Navyse, ak sa dany format osvedci, tak pripada v uvahu aj jeho uplatnenie pri dalsich rocnikoch.
> 
> Mne sa tento format nepaci a nepaci sa mi ani, ze na Euro bude 24 namiesto doterajsich 16 krajin, ale menej futbalovym statom (medzi ktore napokon patri aj SR) to tak vyhovuje, a tak sa Platini moze opriet o ich silnu podporu, ktora (aspon zatial) prebije aj odpor velkych a futbalovo najtradicnych statov.


To vobec nema nic spolocne s podporou malych krajin, UEFA len chce aby sa hralo na co najvacsom pocte velkych stadionov, kapacitu 30-40tisic mozu mat len max 3 stadiony, ostatne musia byt daleko vacsie.... a na tych "malinkych" sa odohra len par zapasov.... jednoducho v Europe nie je vela krajin, ktore si mozu dovolit kvanta velkych stadionov:

Dejiská EURO 2020 podľa denníka Bild:
Záhreb, Chorvátsko (Maksimir) *35981*
Bazilej, Švajčiarsko (St. Jakob-Park) *38512*
Brusel, Belgicko (Štadión kráľa Baudoina) *45200*
Istanbul, Turecko (Türk Telekom Arena) *52652*
Amsterdam, Holandsko (Amsterdam Arena) *53052*
Atény, Grécko (Olympijský štadión) *69618*
Rím, Taliansko (Olympijský štadión) *72698*
Lisabon, Portugalsko (Estádio da Luz) *73000*
Berlín, Nemecko (Olympijský štadión) *74064*
Paríž, Francúzsko (Stade de France) *81338*
Madrid, Španielsko (Santiago Bernabéu) *85454*
Moskva, Rusko (Lužniki) *89318*
Londýn, Anglicko (Wembley) *90000*


----------



## Nihillek

Rozhovor s Kovacikom:

mame cakat na koniec krizy ved by sa nam stadiony rozpadli.html


----------



## Anuris

yuriy said:


> To vobec nema nic spolocne s podporou malych krajin, UEFA len chce aby sa hralo na co najvacsom pocte velkych stadionov, kapacitu 30-40tisic mozu mat len max 3 stadiony, ostatne musia byt daleko vacsie.... a na tych "malinkych" sa odohra len par zapasov.... jednoducho v Europe nie je vela krajin, ktore si mozu dovolit kvanta velkych stadionov:


S podporou malych, resp. futbalovo menej uspesnych krajin to ma vsetko. Cela Platiniho politika vo funkcii prezidenta UEFA je na tom postavena. Vdaka tymto krajinam bol vobec do danej pozicie zvoleny a Platini sa im preto snazi ist teraz v ustrety ako pri Europskych poharoch (presadzovanie rozsirovania a zmien v hracom formate), tak na reprezentacnej urovni (napr. zvysenie poctu ucastnikov Eura o 8 a teraz aj rozsirenie turnaja na cely kontinent). Jedno ani druhe sa nepaci velkoklubom a tradicnym futbalovym krajinam, kedze to so sebou nesie znizenie kvality, narast neatraktivnych zapasov, vacsie prerozdelenie prijmov, v pripade Eura stratu turnajovej atmosfery atd.

Tvoj argument s vysokymi a v dnesnych casoch iba pre malo krajin utiahnutelnymi nakladmi na vystavbu/udrzbu pozadovanej futbalovej infrastruktury a usporiadanie Eura, ale plati tiez.


----------



## wuane

Kovacikovi drzim palce.Toto sa malo urobit uz davno.Skoda ze sa na taketo veci nemyslelo v predkrizovom obdobi. On robi to ,co ma robit sef SFZ. A vidiet ze zdiela nazor,ze jeden NFS ,nech by uz stal kdekolvek, nasmu futbalu nepomoze. Toto je podla mna spravna cesta. Skoda len,ze to musi ist z takej velkej casti zo statnych penazi.Inac filozofia toho celeho je podla mna dobra.


----------



## Cubo99

Nihillek said:


> Rozhovor s Kovacikom:
> 
> mame cakat na koniec krizy ved by sa nam stadiony rozpadli.html





> Urobí sa veľký tender a štadióny sa budú podobať interiérom, rovnakými stoličkami či tribúnou?
> „Budú, áno, budúci týždeň odprezentujeme vizuály, ako by sme si to predstavovali.“


tohto som sa baaal...


----------



## Anuris

Mestá sa do opráv štadiónov nehrnú


----------



## wuane

Cubo99 said:


> tohto som sa baaal...


Prosim ta ,bud rad za to. Bude sa moct dodavat menej roznych komponentov a prac vo vacsich mnozstvach,co v civilizovanych krajinach vedie k znizeniu cien,rastu kvality,zmenseniu komplikacii pri udrzbe,atd... rovnako by mali byt lacnejsie projektove dokumentacie a podla mna aj rychlejsie realizacie.

Uvidime ako to dopadne na Slovensku,ale takyto postup je podla mna v poriadku. Aj tak si nemyslim ze by sme mali potom 20 rovnakych stdionov. Rovnake budu mozno niektore konstrukcie,sedadla a pod. A ked si vsimnes aky je trend napr.v Myjave alebo Senici,tak sa to aj tak vyvyja najlacnejsim a velmi podobnym funkcnym smerom.


----------



## michaelse

Anuris said:


> Mestá sa do opráv štadiónov nehrnú


klasika,Titulka clanku je taka ze kazdy to pochopi ze mesta nemaju zaujem alebo ze sa im do toho nechce ist a po precitani celeho clanku zistim opak,mesta su radi a budu sa snazit najst peniaze na spoluucast,,len su zdrzanlive lebo nepoznaju vsetky okolnosti a podmienky co je normalne


----------



## michaelse

mna sa tiez nepaci ze vsetky stadiony by mali vlasne vyzerat rovnako alebo sa na seba velmi podobat noo na druhej strane ked si uvedomim ze v podstate by sa malo stavat za nie velmi velke peniaze takze je asi nutne aby bol len jeden dodavatel a takto v idealnom pripade neskorumpovaneho tendra by to malo byt lacnejsie


----------



## Cubo99

wuane said:


> Prosim ta ,bud rad za to. Bude sa moct dodavat menej roznych komponentov a prac vo vacsich mnozstvach,co v civilizovanych krajinach vedie k znizeniu cien,rastu kvality,zmenseniu komplikacii pri udrzbe,atd... rovnako by mali byt lacnejsie projektove dokumentacie a podla mna aj rychlejsie realizacie.
> 
> Uvidime ako to dopadne na Slovensku,ale takyto postup je podla mna v poriadku. Aj tak si nemyslim ze by sme mali potom 20 rovnakych stdionov. Rovnake budu mozno niektore konstrukcie,sedadla a pod. A ked si vsimnes aky je trend napr.v Myjave alebo Senici,tak sa to aj tak vyvyja najlacnejsim a velmi podobnym funkcnym smerom.





michaelse said:


> mna sa tiez nepaci ze vsetky stadiony by mali vlasne vyzerat rovnako alebo sa na seba velmi podobat noo na druhej strane ked si uvedomim ze v podstate by sa malo stavat za nie velmi velke peniaze takze je asi nutne aby bol len jeden dodavatel a takto v idealnom pripade neskorumpovaneho tendra by to malo byt lacnejsie



jj, je mi jasne ze to ma vyhody, hlavne v oblasti financii...zijeme na slovensku, a mozme byt radi, ze aspon daco bude...ale ked tu bude 10 (takmer) rovankych stadionov...dajako sa vytrati taka atmosfera stadionova nevem jak to nazvat a aj "groundhopping"... pochodil som vela stadionov, hlavne v okolitych krajinach, a zdy ma to tahalo na dalsi a dalsi...teraz uvidim jeden a ....  no ale nepredbiehajme...uvidime ked sa zacne stavat...


----------



## yuriy

^^ ale sak hlavne tribuny nechaju, podobne aj osvetlenie, k tomu pridat ine farby sedaciek a hned budu viditelne rozdiely  

A ak mam dobre info, tak v ZA klub konecne vykupil pozemky a tribuny ktore vlozil do projektu OC Stadion a moze tak zacat riesit do(pre)stavbu severnej tribuny :cheers:



Anuris said:


> S podporou malych, resp. futbalovo menej uspesnych krajin to ma vsetko. Cela Platiniho politika vo funkcii prezidenta UEFA je na tom postavena. Vdaka tymto krajinam bol vobec do danej pozicie zvoleny a Platini sa im preto snazi ist teraz v ustrety ako pri Europskych poharoch (presadzovanie rozsirovania a zmien v hracom formate), tak na reprezentacnej urovni (napr. zvysenie poctu ucastnikov Eura o 8 a teraz aj rozsirenie turnaja na cely kontinent). Jedno ani druhe sa nepaci velkoklubom a tradicnym futbalovym krajinam, kedze to so sebou nesie znizenie kvality, narast neatraktivnych zapasov, vacsie prerozdelenie prijmov, v pripade Eura stratu turnajovej atmosfery atd.
> 
> Tvoj argument s vysokymi a v dnesnych casoch iba pre malo krajin utiahnutelnymi nakladmi na vystavbu/udrzbu pozadovanej futbalovej infrastruktury a usporiadanie Eura, ale plati tiez.


http://www.uefa.com/uefa/aboutuefa/organisation/executivecommittee/news/newsid=1913839.html
The required minimum net stadiums capacities should be:
• 70,000 for semi-finals/final;
• 60,000 for quarter-finals;
• 50,000 for round of 16 and group matches; and
• Up to two exceptions would be allowed for stadiums of a net minimum capacity of 30,000 seats, limited to group matches and a round of 16 match.

Takze dokonca len dve vynimky, nejak som sa sekol... a o ne je obrovsky zaujem, takze stale nevidim realnu sancu aby sa EURO v tomto modele uskutocnilo aj na Slovensku a ak aj by motyka vystrelila tak urcite nie v KE.
A ako som uz pred tym spominal, je to v prvom rade obrovsky biznis a o tom tento model je a nie o nejakej sanci pre male krajiny....

PS: pre EURO2016 (pre 2024> by trebalo pridat este tri stadiony)
2 stadiums with 50,000 seats
3 stadiums with 40,000 seats
4 stadiums with 30,000 seats


Takze aj keby paneuropsky model zlyhal, tak spolocna kandidatura s CR / MR nie je realna.


----------



## Anuris

michaelse said:


> klasika,Titulka clanku je taka ze kazdy to pochopi ze mesta nemaju zaujem alebo ze sa im do toho nechce ist a po precitani celeho clanku zistim opak,mesta su radi a budu sa snazit najst peniaze na spoluucast,,len su zdrzanlive lebo nepoznaju vsetky okolnosti a podmienky co je normalne


Hej, ta titulka s obsahom moc neladi, ale nechcelo sa mi k tomu robit nejaky popisok, tak som iba prekopiroval link na clanok a aby mali ostatni aspon aku-taku sajnu o co ide, tak som ho doplnil o (zavadzajuci) povodny nadpis... 



yuriy said:


> ^^ ale sak hlavne tribuny nechaju, podobne aj osvetlenie, k tomu pridat ine farby sedaciek a hned budu viditelne rozdiely
> 
> A ak mam dobre info, tak v ZA klub konecne vykupil pozemky a tribuny ktore vlozil do projektu OC Stadion a moze tak zacat riesit do(pre)stavbu severnej tribuny :cheers:
> 
> http://www.uefa.com/uefa/aboutuefa/organisation/executivecommittee/news/newsid=1913839.html
> The required minimum net stadiums capacities should be:
> • 70,000 for semi-finals/final;
> • 60,000 for quarter-finals;
> • 50,000 for round of 16 and group matches; and
> • Up to two exceptions would be allowed for stadiums of a net minimum capacity of 30,000 seats, limited to group matches and a round of 16 match.
> 
> Takze dokonca len dve vynimky, nejak som sa sekol... a o ne je obrovsky zaujem, takze stale nevidim realnu sancu aby sa EURO v tomto modele uskutocnilo aj na Slovensku a ak aj by motyka vystrelila tak urcite nie v KE.
> A ako som uz pred tym spominal, je to v prvom rade obrovsky biznis a o tom tento model je a nie o nejakej sanci pre male krajiny....
> 
> PS: pre EURO2016 (pre 2024> by trebalo pridat este tri stadiony)
> 2 stadiums with 50,000 seats
> 3 stadiums with 40,000 seats
> 4 stadiums with 30,000 seats
> 
> 
> Takze aj keby paneuropsky model zlyhal, tak spolocna kandidatura s CR / MR nie je realna.


Ok, tato specifikacia kapacitnych poziadaviek na stadiony pre jednotlive fazy je pra mna nove info (pozeram, ze to bolo schvalene iba pred mesiacom) a do znacnej miery sa to lisi od povodnych uvah a vyhlaseni, ktore sprevadzali minulorocne prijatie myslienky Eura 2020 vo viacerych hostitelskych mestach po celej Europe. Je kludne mozne, ze tam nakoniec zavazil aj tlak velkych krajin, ktore si to zariadili tak, aby sa Euro konalo predovsetkym na ich uzemi. Ako si povedal, situovanie turnaja do ekonomicky silnejsich krajin a na vacsie stadiony znamena aj vacsi biznis... 

Teoreticky, ak by sa takymto modelom hralo aj v buducnosti, by sme pre seba jednu z tych dvoch vynimiek (ak sa to medzicasom este nesprisni) mohli casom ziskat aj my – zabezpecit jeden 30 000+ stadion je urcite realnejsie ako 4 alebo kolko by sme ich potrebovali, keby sme chceli usporiadat EURO spolocne s niektorym spomedzi nasich susedov. Zaroven by to bolo aj omnoho lacnejsie. Samozrejme, ze hostitelskym mestom by neboli KE, kedze jedine mesto u nas, kde ma aky-taky zmysel stavat 30-tisicovy stadion, je BA. Ale ako som hovoril, mne sa tento format, napriek jeho ekonomickej vyhodnosti, nepaci a skor mi pripomina kvalifikaciu nez skutocny zaverecny sampionat. 

Oraganizacia turnaja v 2-3 susediacich statoch s menej prisnymi podmienkami na kapacitu stadionov tak, aby bol dolny limit povedzme 20 000 divakov (vtedy by uz bolo mozne ME organizovat aj v mestach ako Zilina, Trnava a Kosice), by sa mi pacila viac.  Uvidime, ako to v buducnosti vlastne bude a aky hraci model sa zvoli. Vsetko zavisi od toho, ako budu napokon hodnotene ME 2020 v tomto novom formate... Mozno zostane len pri jednorazovej akcii ku prilezitosti 60. vyrocia Eura (to je taka dobra oficialna zamienka, preco to vyskusat) a mozno sa z toho stane dlhodoby hraci model s tym, ze tych vynimiek by mohlo byt v dalsich ediciach aj viacej a menej prisnych, aby Platini vysiel v ustrety aj mensim a futbalovo menej vyznamnym krajinam, kedze si stale myslim, ze velka cast jeho politiky je zamerana prave na toto. Napr. rozsirenie Eura na 24 ucastnikov, to je cisty krok v prospech krajin, ktore sa doteraz na europsky sampionat nikdy nekvalifikovali a nebyt zvysenia poctu ucastnikov, tak sa im to dost mozno nepodari ani v buducnosti. Jednoducho (Platiniho vo funkcii podporujuca) kvantita na ukor kvality. Podobne zmeny presadzuje Platini aj v europskych poharoch – niektore sa napokon uz odohrali, aj ked neviem za co uz bol zodpovedny priamo Platini a co sa prijalo este za jeho predchodcu Johanssona, takze tu nebudem uvadzat nic konkretne.


----------



## wuane

Dnes som jednym ockom zazrel priamy prenos zo zapasu Senica-Ruzomberok.Velmi som to nesledoval a bolo to z dialky,tak som najskor nevidel mena klubov, a myslel som si ze to je nejaka minimalne Ceska liga. Travnik bol taky slovensky po zime,ale stadion vyzeral v televizii velmi dobre. Az asi po minute som sa isiel pozriet kto hra,a zistil som ze je to v Senici (zvuk bol vypnuty). Bol som velmi milo prekvapeny.Napriek tomu ze viem o vystavbe,tak som chvilu nemohol uverit ze je to na Slovensku,ze tu konecne ma okrem znamej Ziliny niekto normalny slusny stadionik. Klobuk dole.


----------



## Nihillek

*Štadión v Senici*

Zopár fotiek zo Senice. Ten štadión je ozaj maličký, ale treba si priznať, že na slovenské pomery to vyzerá dosť dobre.


































zdroj: www.fksenica.eu


----------



## michaelse

presne tak wuane, vyzera to o 1000 percent lepsie ako tie byvale skarede obluky a ked niekedy dorobia dole este tie rady pre ktore tam nehali rezervu tak to bude este lepsie vyzerat,
teraz len dufam ze budu peniaze aj na planovane dlhe tribuny a bude tu super vyzerat


----------



## Cubo99

> Futbalisti už dychtivo čakajú na buldozéry. Dôvod? Vláda schválila návrh na vyčlenenie 45 miliónov eur v priebehu 10 rokov na výstavbu jedného a rekonštrukciu ďalších 20 štadiónov po celom Slovensku.





> Nášmu denníku sa dostali do rúk návrhy, podoby, ako by mali vynovené stánky vyzerať. Vynovených skvostov by sme sa mali dočkať najneskôr do konca roku 2022.


http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/to-budu-skvosty-vieme-ako-sucasne-futbalove-stadiony-zmenia-svoj-vyzor.html


berem secky, az na ten kosicky alá senica, druhe najvacsie mesto na slovensku si zasluzi daco ine jak obycajnu skladacku...aj ked mi je jasne ze za tie peniaze co do toho cu dat to neni sanca postavat... .(

a nelubi sa mi ze setky maju plne rohy... ( pri tak malich stadionoch to vyzera komicky


----------



## wuane

^^ presne ako som predpokladal. Velke kryte tribuny sa zrenovuju a ponechaju a doplnia sa o zvysne tribuny podobne tym ako sa robia v Senici a v Myjave. Nemozem povedat ze by ma to nejak sklamalo,podla mna celkom racionalne riesenie,primerane nasmu prostrediu a moznostiam.

Inac presne take nieco sa mohlo spravit aj na Slovane.Nechat novu tribunu a zvysok doplnit Petrzalskymi konstrukciami a patricne zmodernizovat. Ale nie,u nas treba vyciciat stat,aj ked vsetko potrebne nam lezi pod rukami,radsej to nechame schatrat ,nech sa to musi zburat.A uz je aj tak neskoro,kedze Petrzalka je znicena,a na to iste sa caka s TP.


----------



## Detonator789

^^^^
mne sa to zaplnenie rohov paci ovela viac ako neuzatvorene bocne tribuny. Dodava to taku jednoliatost a celistvost stadionu :cheers:


----------



## chefe

michaelse said:


> presne tak wuane, vyzera to o 1000 percent lepsie ako tie byvale skarede obluky a ked niekedy dorobia dole este tie rady pre ktore tam nehali rezervu tak to bude este lepsie vyzerat,
> teraz len dufam ze budu peniaze aj na planovane dlhe tribuny a bude tu super vyzerat


podla mna tie dalsie rady uz ani netreba, lebo kto by chcel sediet tak nizsko za rankou? boli by nevyuzite, a keby aj nedostavali tie dva tribuny, podla mna uplne staci jednu, ale aj bez nej uz vyzera ten stadion celkom k svetu....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Cubo99 said:


> http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/to-budu-skvosty-vieme-ako-sucasne-futbalove-stadiony-zmenia-svoj-vyzor.html


Toto v Kosiciach nedovolim postavit  Nie vazne, premrhana sanca... To ideme stavat v 250 000 meste stadion aky teraz spravili v 20 000 Senici? (az na tie rohy a mozno 2 rady naviac je to kopia..). No a porovnajte to so 60 000 Trnavou...


----------



## wuane

^^ dobre ale Trnava je financovana primarne trochu inac. To by som neporovnaval. Nehovoriac o tom,ze tam aj tie navstevy a celkovo fans su trochu iny level ako v Kosiciach.Napriek tomu, v KE mal byt stadion ASPON ako v Ziline.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

wuane said:


> ^^ dobre ale Trnava je financovana primarne trochu inac. To by som neporovnaval. Nehovoriac o tom,ze tam aj tie navstevy a celkovo fans su trochu iny level ako v Kosiciach.Napriek tomu, v KE mal byt stadion ASPON ako v Ziline.


Podla mna je nepodstatne ake navstevy su v KE dnes. Vystavba noveho stadionu to nie je investicia na 2-5 rokov ale na desiatky rokov do buducnosti... No a predpokladam ze ani ty nevies ako to bude v KE s futbalom o 10-30 rokov  

Ako clovek (hoc mlady, pochaby ) ktory si pamata eru 1.FC Kosice sa o navstevnost neobavam, pokial bude prostredie prijemne a pridaju sa vykony muzstva... Este aj ked kosice zachranovali ligu v poslednom zapase proti Presovu (hoc bol vstup zadarmo) sa na 10 000 cermeli tlacilo 12 000 ludi a oni nam tu teraz chcu stavat novy 9000 stadion? 

Kosice su mesto sportu, kosicky fanusik je rozmaznany uspechmi v drvivej vacsine kolektivnych sportov a potrebuje ich, umiestnenie v strede alebo na chvoste tabulky je pre nas neprijatelne!  A tak dnes ludia chodia radsej na basketbal ako na futbal...

Nevravim ze sa tu ma postavit stadion 30 000+ ale pekny 15 000-20 000 stadion urcite..


----------



## wuane

^^ ano ale pre to by mali spravit nieco aj Kosice,sponzori,miestni podnikatelia atd... ja nesuhlasim aby sa za statne stavalo ani v Bratislave nieco velke,tak s tym nebudem suhlasit ani v Kosiciach. Verim tomu,ze keby Kosice prisli teraz s navrhom ze zainvestuju do vacsieho projektu,ak im Kovacik dolozi tu sumu na tento 9000 stadion ,tak by nebol problem ten projekt zmenit. V Kosiciach taka iniciativa ale nie je,alebo o nej neviem.Je aj kriza,peniaze len tak niekto nepusti,OK,tak sa postavi to,na co momentalne mame.A aj to je na diskusiu,lebo este pred 2 mesiacmi nebolo uz pre ucitelov ani 1 euro.

Este raz opakujem,aby ste ma tu nenapadali. Som proti vyraznemu dotovaniu vystavby velkeho stadionu aj v Bratislave,a rovnako budem aj proti takej vystavbe v Kosiciach. Ak ma stat prispiet,tak urcite mensinovym podielom . Tuto vam niekto ide dat 60%,mozno aj viac,a je vam to malo. Tak si dolozte a spravte stadion podla svojich predstav.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa je teda väčšina tých návrhov hrozná... Ak sa to splní, tak na Slovensku bdue asi tak 20 rovnakých hrozných štadiónov. Však to je hrozné. Aj ten senický je strašný oproti prvému návrhu. Aby mali Košice štadión ako Senica, to je hanba. V krajských mestách mali dať aspoň 12 tisícové štadióny, nech tam môže hrať reprezentácia a nejaké poriadne. Napríklad niečo ako má nemecký Ingolstadt.










A v KE a Žiline pokojne aj 20 tisícové.

Tiež som zvedavý na Bystricu, kde pochybujem, že si armáda zruší atletickú dráhu na vlastnom štadióne a asi jedinom čo má. Tiež ju asi nepresťahujú inde ako v Plzni, lebo všetky športové haly sú na Štiavničkách.


----------



## wuane

jaj ludia vy by ste mali pootvarat oci. Tato krajina nema ani na to co sa ide robit. Kazdy realisticky uvazujuci clovek by mal skakat po strop, ze sa nieco ide spravit. To hovorim ako vecny kritik Fica a tejto vlady,ale ja teraz celkom pripisujem kredit prezidentovi SFZ,lebo robi podla mna maximum co je teraz ako tak mozne. Ved tu ma clovek problem sa dostat autom z bodu A do bodu B bez toho aby si ho vazne neposkodil,a vam sa mali investicia 45 milionov euro do sportovisk. 

Ako som pisal,kazdy z dotknutych klubov moze zohnat dovtedy podla mna financie navyse a stadion si podla moznosti zvacsit ,vylepsit. Zilina stavala doteraz,tak sa asi zainvestuje do komfortu a veci co by chceli vylepsit,budu mat super stadion. Preco by mai Kosice alebo niekto iny dostat super stadion ako bude mat Zilina,ked doteraz investovali do svojej infrastruktury minimum?


----------



## Kvietok

wuane said:


> jaj ludia vy by ste mali pootvarat oci. Tato krajina nema ani na to co sa ide robit. Kazdy realisticky uvazujuci clovek by mal skakat po strop, ze sa nieco ide spravit. To hovorim ako vecny kritik Fica a tejto vlady,ale ja teraz celkom pripisujem kredit prezidentovi SFZ,lebo robi podla mna maximum co je teraz ako tak mozne. Ved tu ma clovek problem sa dostat autom z bodu A do bodu B bez toho aby si ho vazne neposkodil,a vam sa mali investicia 45 milionov euro do sportovisk.
> 
> Ako som pisal,kazdy z dotknutych klubov moze zohnat dovtedy podla mna financie navyse a stadion si podla moznosti zvacsit ,vylepsit. Zilina stavala doteraz,tak sa asi zainvestuje do komfortu a veci co by chceli vylepsit,budu mat super stadion. Preco by mai Kosice alebo niekto iny dostat super stadion ako bude mat Zilina,ked doteraz investovali do svojej infrastruktury minimum?


Polovicate riesenia su tie najhorsie mozne riesenia. Navyse ako ako pises stat na to skratka nema (i ked som zvedavy co navrhnu v BA) takze v ziadnom pripade nerozumiem preco by som mal skakat po strop ...


----------



## Amrafel

A zase bez architektonickej súťaže :bash: Nekultúrni, špinaví barbari :bash:


----------



## Cubo99

ayoz said:


> Podľa mňa je teda väčšina tých návrhov hrozná... Ak sa to splní, tak na Slovensku bdue asi tak 20 rovnakých hrozných štadiónov. Však to je hrozné. Aj ten senický je strašný oproti prvému návrhu. Aby mali Košice štadión ako Senica, to je hanba. V krajských mestách mali dať aspoň 12 tisícové štadióny, nech tam môže hrať reprezentácia a nejaké poriadne. Napríklad niečo ako má nemecký Ingolstadt.


20mil. €  zacvakala to automobilka  U. S. Steel by mohli daco zacvakat... z tych penazi co dostali aby tu ostali... 



Amrafel said:


> A zase bez architektonickej súťaže :bash: Nekultúrni, špinaví barbari :bash:



architekt. sutaz by bola drahsia jak tie stadiony


----------



## wuane

Kvietok said:


> Polovicate riesenia su tie najhorsie mozne riesenia. Navyse ako ako pises stat na to skratka nema (i ked som zvedavy co navrhnu v BA) takze v ziadnom pripade nerozumiem preco by som mal skakat po strop ...


Neskac,odmietni,spravte zivu retaz proti vystavbe,peticiu,a chodievajte este 30 rokov do sucasneho Cermela.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tie "vizosky" su vsetky na jedno kopyto. To ze na nich tie stadiony vyzeraju uplne rovnako ma velmi netrapi. Ak sa aj nieco z toho postavi, finalna verzia bude diametralne odlisna ako to co nam tu predstavili. 

Ja by som navrhoval uplne ine riesenie, ale ja bohuzial nemam 45 mil €. 

Ja by som vsak namiesto troch dedinskych uzatvorenych tribun o vyske 5 radov sedadiel postavil vsade len jednu skutocnu tribunu. Nieco na sposob zapadnej tribuny sucasneho trnavskeho stadiona, resp. novej tribuny v ruzomberku. Tymto riesenim by na kazdom stadione boli dve slusne tribuny, ktore ponukaju aspon aky taky komfort pre divaka a kapacitu cca 5000-6000. Po par rokoch, kazdy klub uvidi ci potrebuje rozsirovat alebo nie. A rozsirenie dostavanim tribun za branami je urcite jednoduchsie riesenie ako demontaz novych tribun. Takto by sa vyriesila aj dilema Kosicanov co sa tyka kapacity. (naozaj si nemyslim ze v KE treba v dlhodobom horizonte stadion vacsi ako 15 000)


----------



## D.O.W.N

Tá uniformita štadiónov má svoj určitý psychologický podtón. Vďaka tomu fanúšik zabudne, či sa hrá doma alebo vonku, a tak pre istotu nebude vytrhávať sedačky, lebo čo ak náhodou je doma. Teda to je to, čo mysleli že skultúrnením štadiónov zmiznú výtržnosti :lol:


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> Ja by som navrhoval uplne ine riesenie, ale ja bohuzial nemam 45 mil €.
> 
> Ja by som vsak namiesto troch dedinskych uzatvorenych tribun o vyske 5 radov sedadiel postavil vsade len jednu skutocnu tribunu. ...


Musim uznat,ze tento navrh sa aj mne pozdava,ma to svoje racio. kay:

BTW: Ta Banska Bystrica asi fakt nepocita so zachovanim atletickej drahy,co mi pride konkretne v tomto pripade ako viac skody nez uzitku. hno:


----------



## wuane

*Blog prezidenta SFZ na tuto temu:*

http://jankovacik.blog.sme.sk/c/322...me-widget-hp&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=blog


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Musim uznat,ze tento navrh sa aj mne pozdava,ma to svoje racio. kay:
> 
> BTW: Ta Banska Bystrica asi fakt nepocita so zachovanim atletickej drahy,co mi pride konkretne v tomto pripade ako viac skody nez uzitku. hno:


Ja by som Duklu vratil hned do "normalu", t.j. 










Nostalgia vyhrava nad zdravym rozumom, ale pri vsetkych tychto vygrcnutych obrazkov novych stadionov si uvedomujem, ze vtedy na tom stadione som bol stastny, aj ked tam boli obsrate drevene lavice a bufet na opacnej strane stadiona. Vsetko je to v ludoch, mozeme mat akykolvek stadion, ak bude prazdny bude chladny, a zazitok nulovy.


----------



## michaelse

wuane said:


> http://jankovacik.blog.sme.sk/c/322...me-widget-hp&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=blog


Takmer zo vsetkym z toho blogu sa aj ja stotoznujem a dodam k tomu ze 20 rokov tu ludia na slovensku nadavaju ze kedy sa nieco zacne robit so stadionmi a kedy sa stat zacne trocha starat, ze je to hanbam ze v ovela zaostalejsich krajinach ako je slovensko je futbalova infrastrukta ovela v lepsom stave a podobne keci a ked konecne aspon nieco sa ide robit tak zrazu pocujem takmer len negativne ohlasi z mojho okolia ze naco je to dobre vsetko,ze to nema zmysel nieco opravovat a stavat nove
a pritom nejde sa robit nic megalomanske ved 45 mil eur za 10 rokov to predsa nieje vobec vela,to je podla mna minimum


----------



## potkanX

wuane said:


> ^^ moj postoj som vysvetlil. Su to prefabrikaty,ktore architektonicky nezmenis. Mozno upravu starych tribun.Samozrejme,inac som vzdy zastancom arch.sutazi. Len tu mi to pride trochu zbytocne,a nejde ani tak o cenu.Amrafelov post bol z tych,ako keby ocakaval neviem ake zazraky za tie peniaze,len preto,lebo by prebehla arch.sutaz. Tak si myslim ze to ocakavat nemozno. Aj s arch.sutazou by to vyzeralo podobne.


nechapes. idu sa minat VEREJNE peniaze, preto by v normalnej spolocnosti AUTOMATICKY mala nasledovat VEREJNA architektonicka sutaz. takisto, ako ma dalej nasledovat VEREJNE obstaranie zhotovitela etc. zvlastne, ze vam uz viac-menej prijde nenormalne zadavat verejne stavebne zakazky priamo po linii kamaradsaftu, ale pokial sa jedna o projekcnu cinnost, ste ochotni prijimat uplne odvecoidne vyhovorky stylu nieto casu, predrazilo bysa, nema vyznam lebo prefabrikat a podobne. pritom vysledok je uplne rovnaky jako v pripade priameho vyberu zhotovitela - korupcne vybraty ten spravny zhotovitel diela, v tomto pripade projektu, ktory bude predrazeny minimalne o prostriedky na motivovanie zainteresovanych.
taketo projekty rozhodne nie su lacne, architektonicke ci stvbarske kancelarie sice kruto dumpuju pri projektoch pre sukromny sektor, ale zato pri podobnych poloverejnych ci verejnych projektoch sa fakturuje kralovsky.
mimochodom, nie je to nejaky prefabrikat, co si kupis vyhodne vo velkoskladoch od firmy worldfootballstadiumstandards a synove. je to prefabrikat, ktory niekto proste nakreslil a nejaka montazna firma si to vo svojich dielnach pozvarala, pripadne od nejakej druhej firmy objednala v pocte 89 kusov a doviezla na stavbu. za taku istu cenu moze byt ten prefabrikat kludne uplne iny, pokial tam bude podobne kil ocele. 
pokial sutaz neprebehne, nevies, co vygeneruje. nemozes priamo povedat predsa, ze je sutaz zbytocna, lebo by nic nepriniesla v stave, ked nijaka sutaz neprebehla a ani sa o nijakej neuvazovalo.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ja by som Duklu vratil hned do "normalu", t.j.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostalgia vyhrava nad zdravym rozumom, ale pri vsetkych tychto vygrcnutych obrazkov novych stadionov si uvedomujem, ze vtedy na tom stadione som bol stastny, aj ked tam boli obsrate drevene lavice a bufet na opacnej strane stadiona. Vsetko je to v ludoch, mozeme mat akykolvek stadion, ak bude prazdny bude chladny, a zazitok nulovy.


Podľa mňa by v Bystrici tiež stačilo pridať fanúšikov a bolo by to ok. Však súčasný štadión vyzerá lepšie ako ten skladací návrh. Mne osobne dráha ani nevadí a skôr sa mi páči tvoj názor, postaviť ešte jednu veľkú tribúnu oproti hlavnej a v Bystrici povedzme tie oblúky za bránami len zakryť. Teda na našom štadióne by sa dalo vyhrať, ale bohužiaľ peniaze nie sú. Ale snáď tu nebudeme mať tú senickú skladačku. Však ešte aj tie rohové budovy alebo čo to je sú všade rovnaké...


----------



## kaxno

Neviem preco, ale ked som sa nad tym tak zamyslel. Pristresky a tribuny z prefabrikatov ... ocelovych prefabrikatov ... od dodavatela ... vybraneho dodavatela ... Sirokeho dodavatela ... Ingsteelu


----------



## Cudzinec

SunshineBB said:


> Ja by som vsak namiesto troch dedinskych uzatvorenych tribun o vyske 5 radov sedadiel postavil vsade len jednu skutocnu tribunu. Nieco na sposob zapadnej tribuny sucasneho trnavskeho stadiona, resp. novej tribuny v ruzomberku. Tymto riesenim by na kazdom stadione boli dve slusne tribuny, ktore ponukaju aspon aky taky komfort pre divaka a kapacitu cca 5000-6000.


Ja zase tvoj názor nezdieľam. Pre atmosféru futbalu je podstatne lepšie, ak je futbalová plocha obostavianá tribúnami - i keď nižšími - ako dve hlavné tribúny a za bránami výhľad kamsi na parkovisko, sídlisko, alebo križovatku so semafórmi. 

Uniformite vizualizácií by som sa nebál... Skutočnosť je vždy iná a každý štadión má svoje chartakteristiky, na ktoré zase nebude toľko financií, aby ich od základu zmenili.

Ako Košičan dúfam, že keď začnú rekonštruovať štadión v KE, tak snáď to bude v Čermeli na Lokomotíve. Bola by škoda "zazdiť" pozemky za VŠA, kvoli nejakému malému štadióniku... verím, že sa za 10 rokov dočkáme krásnej multifunkčnej arény pre cca 20tisíc divákov... i keď chápem, že teraz takýto projekt je veľká utópia.


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB - mozno si cital moj nazor v "nasom" bystrickom vlakne. zdielame teda podobny nazor, resp co sa vyjadril aj uzivatel ayoz. Ja by som bol vdacny za zachovanie bezeckej drahy. Tiez z nostalgie sa mi navodzuju pri novych vizu vselijake pocity... ALE... Skoda ze sa tu uz "nehra tak kvalitny" futbal. Na Stiavnickach je idealne miesto pre vybudovanie "kolosea" vratane atletickej drahy, ale to je len v mojich snoch - krasne hniezdo by vyskou prevysovali aj 7 poschodovy panelak, vse zastresene s vynimkou hracej plochy atd.. Uz od mala ked som tadial chodil som si to snad predstavoval, osobne som bol na tom stadione 2-3x za zivot, ktovie mozno sa to raz zmeni. No som rad ze KONECNE sa na Slovensku ide nieco "poriadne" robit s okresnymi stadionmi. Nikdy som nebol na futbal (vysoke takze basket...), ale ako divak a fanusik som mu vzdy verny hoc uz len pri telke...


----------



## robinos

*No v podstate ide na 90 percent o firmu SEDA SPORT z Myjavy a ich narýchlo načrtnuté projekty. Je to slovenská firma preslávená vo svete svojimi sedačkami pre štadióny a patrí k špičke vo svete. Tu je vyjadrenie pána majiteľa Seda Sport pre FK Senica a niekoľko odkazov.*

copyright z webu

// Každý večer sa celá Senica ponorí do tmy. Z futbalového štadiónu FK Senica však preniká oslnivá žiara. Mohutné reflektory svietia montérom, ktorí neraz pracujú aj v neskorých večerných hodinách. Rekonštrukcia štadiónu je rozdelená do štyroch etáp, na konci februára by mala byť splnená prvá z nich. Nový štadión FK Senica stavia firma SEDA Sport z Myjavy. Z úst šéfa spoločnosti Pavla Švancaru znie mesiac pred odovzdaním štadiónu dobrá správa. „Všetko prebieha podľa plánu, a to aj napriek nie veľmi optimálnemu počasiu. Dúfam, že nám počasie dovolí prvú etapu dokončiť tak, ako je naplánovaná a všetko bude pripravené na prvý jarný zápas (2.3. s Ružomberkom),“ hovorí riaditeľ spoločnosti SEDA Sport.

Rekonštrukcia sa začala v novembri minulého roku, prakticky okamžite po poslednom jesennom zápase Corgoň ligy v Senici. Približne dva mesiace po prvom údere krompáčom je jedna tribúna už takmer hotová. Druhá rastie ako z vody.* „Naša spoločnosť priniesla na trh produkt, ktorý sme dva roky nosili v hlavách a vyvíjali ho, aby vyhovoval našim podmienkam. Je to systém bežne používaný v Severnej Amerike. Systém je v podstate skladačka, aby si zákazník mohol dobudovávať postupne areál podľa predstáv a, samozrejme, finančných prostriedkov. Tribúny majú výhodu, že sa dajú postaviť za relatívne krátky čas, ponúkajú fanúšikom vysoký komfort a sú cenovo dostupné nášmu trhu,“* vysvetľuje Švancara.

Na novom štadióne sa neraz pracuje i v sobotu. Krok za krokom rastie nový stánok do krásy. Tribúny sa značne priblížili k hracej ploche, fanúšikovia budú mať hru ako na dlani. Od bránkovej čiary je momentálne tribúna vzdialená 9,5 metra, po doplnení troch mobilných radov to bude 7 metrov. Menej už reglement UEFA a FIFA nepovoľuje. Staré ovály spoza tribún postupne miznú. Namiesto nich by mali za bránami vyrásť parkoviská, miesta pre toalety, bufety... Hoci sa po skončení prvej fázy kapacita štadiónu takmer nezvýši, futbalové prostredie a komfort štadiónu budú neporovnateľné. „Celý štadión je navrhnutý v prvom rade tak, aby vytvoril útulné prostredie pre divákov. V dnešnej dobe je to jediná cesta, ako prilákať ľudí späť na štadióny. Tribúny sú zastrešené, podlaha protišmyková, sedadlá sú sklopné, čo umožňuje komfortné sedenie a pri postavení dostatočný priestor na prechádzanie cez uličku,“ hovorí Pavol Švancara.

Pre Slovensko netradičný úkaz. Sektor pre hosťujúcich fanúšikov nebude obkolesovať žiadna klietka. Na predelenie sektora bude slúžiť tvrdené bezpečnostné sklo. Na Slovensku je takéto riešenie unikátom, no trebárs v Taliansku úplne bežným javom. Sektor hostí bude umiestnený na tribúne „D“ (bližšie k zimnému štadiónu), domáci Fanklub by mal byť „pod starými hodinami“ (tribúna B – pri kúpalisku).

Ako bolo spomenuté, rekonštrukcia je naplánovaná do štyroch etáp. Po skončení poslednej by mal v Senici vyrásť jeden z najútulnejších stánkov na Slovensku s kapacitou približne 8000 miest. O rekonštrukcii štadiónu ste mohli na našich stránkach už čítať. //

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*link na SEDA Sport Myjava*

http://www.sedasport.com/

najzaujímavejšie je asi toto, svetové arény od Sedy ako dodávateľa sedačiek
http://www.sedasport.com/17/references/stadium--arena

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Majiteľ Senice vlastní firmu OMS Lighting Senica. *

http://www.omslighting.com/

tu sú možnosti pre šport od OMS:
http://www.omslighting.com/references/149/sport-and-leisure alebo http://www.omslighting.com/rightlight/1766/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ako treba napísať, fandím našim úspešným* slovenským ,,svetovým,, firmám* a držím palce. Potrebujú podporu a nielen nemecké, americké , francúzske , korejské či japonské fabriky u nás. Takže nech len to robia pokiaľ je záujem.
.
.
.
.


----------



## eMKejx

robinos, hm tak parada dalsia vec ktoru som nevedel. Ale v tom poslednom zas az tak netreba krivdit nasim. Slovensko hoc je to bananova republika, dokaze v pohode so svojich zdrojov budovat a nepotrebuje k tomu nic z vonku. Dolezite je vediet sa dohodnut.


----------



## aquila

skor nekradnut tak vela ..


----------



## matusak

*štadión Antona Malatinského*



> Na ploche pod severnou tribúnou už zaujali svoje miesta stroje, ktoré začnú od budúceho týždňa s búracími prácami.





> V prvej fáze pôjdu dole priľahlé objekty a menšie stavby, následne severná tribúna, pričom tá bude uzavretá už na duel s Prešovom.
> Východnú tribúnu zbúrajú až po aprílovom zápase so Slovanom (13.4.) a južnú po skončení aktuálneho ligového ročníka. To všetko, aby mohla byť postavená nová moderná City Arena.


zdroj: http://www.spartak.sk/fcst.php?clanok=4358


----------



## Mareceko

Hmm, podľa toho čo viem ja, nemajú celkom isté peniaze na realizáciu nového štadióna + obchoďáku, som zvedavý, ako to skončí... A trošku sa bojím o subdodávky, nakoľko tam podľa mojich info bola dosť podseknutá suma generálnym dodávateľom, ale tak Slovensko :nuts:


----------



## vlaDyka

ad: *Trnava - komplex City aréna*
2 Marecko : ...ja sa nebojim. Ono to evidentne tak bude.  

Tento projekt od zaciatku budi dojem zleho nacasovania, zleho situovania a uz svojim zamerom zaobalit komercny komplex (byvanie+administrativa+obchod) ku/do objektu (iba) futbaloveho stadiona, urobit nove na zlom starom zaklade ...a v Trnave ! ... je zla rovnica, ktora nebude mat jednoznacny vysledok. A nielen kvoli financovaniu. To tomu da len velku moznost "nieco pokazit".
A parafrazujuc posledne stavby v Trnave ...vsetko dopadne urcite uplne inak. 
Takze na konci aj tak zostane len miesto na vetu "ja som vam to hovoril". Bohuzial....


----------



## Ayran

no načasovanie by som povedal, že maju celkom dobre, kedže z ničoho nič im na štadion daju peniaze aj zo štatu.


----------



## michaelse

noo a nemyslite ze keby nemali iste financovanie tak by sme teraz necitali ze uz stroje su na stadione nachystane ale prave naopak by sme si precitali dnes ze buranie sa odklada?
som presvedceny ze su schopny to zatiahnut,plus nejaky bankovy uver a ked stat cez sfz nejaku sumu prispeje tak sa len potesia ale v porovnani co to cele bude stat to budu len drobne
lokalita pre obchod a podobne je priam dokonala s pohladu nakupujucich kedze sa stadion s nakupnym centrom dotyka centra mesta a z mojho pohladu je v kazdom ohlade cely projek velmi atraktivny a ma velky potencial aby bol uspesny a aj dnes v case krizi nebudu mat problem najst uver


----------



## robinos

*Trnava city arena :* Pokiaľ je jednou zo základných podmienok postaviť najprv štadión a až potom dostavať obchodné centrum, nevidím riziká až tak významné. Ono samozrejme peňažný tok môže ,,vyschnúť,, ale Poór by sotva dopustil, aby sa búralo a pri tom neexistovali garancie. Predsa je to len jeho dlhodobá srdcová záležitosť. Skôr ma prekvapuje to tempo, docela mi to príde zdĺhavé a laxné. Aby to netrvalo večne. Veď už rozoberali konštrukciu a sedačky boli na mieste na tribúne. Trocha zvláštne.


----------



## michaelse

noo mne to ani nepride zdlhave,vlastne idu tak rychlo ako im legislativa dovoluje kedze len minuly pondelok dostali buracie povolenie od uradov noo a oni aj prisposobuju prace tak aby sa tam dal hrat aj futbal a spartak sa nemusel stahovat


----------



## chefe

kedy idu stavat stadiony z tych vizualizacii?


----------



## michaelse

noo terminy a ani ine veci niesu zatial zname


----------



## robinos

chefe said:


> kedy idu stavat stadiony z tych vizualizacii?


Tak to teda sú iba vizualizácie. Podľa nich nemusí vyzerať ani jeden štadión. Okrem Senice, Trnavy a asi Popradu, kde už je SFZ dohodnuté. Ono fakt to je iba tak , že takto to bude môže vyzerať, aby mali ľudia predstavu.

Kedže do toho ide štát a mestská samospráva, musí prebehnúť súťaž. Meststký poslanci musia v každom jednom meste, zatiaľ okrem Senice ( kde je dohoda, že mesto nedá do projektu ani cent, tam to cvaká všetko majiteľ) odhlasovať v rozpočtoch peniaze . To nebude skôr ako v rozpočtoch na budúci rok. 

Súťaž môže vyhrať akákoľvek firma so svojim projektom. Ten môže byť úplne iný, ako od firmy sedasport. Ale predpokladám, že Seda bude mať najlepšie ceny, takže to zrealizuje vo väčšine prípadov, hlavne tam kde nie sú peniaze, ale aj tieto projekty sa môžu meniť samozrejme.

A v neposlenom rade, ak by to brala všetko sedasport a štát dával peniaze tých desať rokov ako je plánované, tak tie kapacity a možnosti sú také, že to bude logicky trvať aj tých desať rokov.

Ako sa to rozbehne tak uvidíme tak o dva roky. Zatiaľ prvé roky dostanú dotáciu ak teda naozaj to myslia vážne, predpokladám iba Žilina, Trnava, Senica, Poprad možno Myjava. Kde sú najďalej a niečo už začali.


----------



## robinos

michaelse said:


> noo mne to ani nepride zdlhave,vlastne idu tak rychlo ako im legislativa dovoluje kedze len minuly pondelok dostali buracie povolenie od uradov noo a oni aj prisposobuju prace tak aby sa tam dal hrat aj futbal a spartak sa nemusel stahovat


Jasné , ale ja som narážal aj na to, že vlastne neexistuje ucelený plán. Najprv sťahovanie klubu, potom ostanú v Trnave, následne dokonca na štadióne ( s tým sa asi pôvodne nepočítalo ). Ktovie , čo všetko to zmení a budú musieť ešte riešiť.


----------



## michaelse

tak to je pravda je to take chaoticke trocha lebo tam kde sa chceli docasne prestahovat si davali podmienky ktore spartak nechcel akceptovat,,ale ja si myslim ze nejake vazne problemi im to nenarobi,len sa postupne prestahuju na tribunu ktora ako jedina ostane a stavbu tak rozplanuju aby to bolo v pohode a stavbari budu musiet dat pozor aby materal sa nepovaloval po travniku,inak v cesku sa takto stadiony prerabali za prevadzky aj ked asi ani jeden takto vyrazne ako v trnave ale v pohode to zvladli


----------



## Cubo99

^^
vsade v Europe sa stadiony stavaju/rekonstruuju za prevadzky, je to uplne normalne...


Zabrze


----------



## robinos

Cubo99 said:


> ^^
> vsade v Europe sa stadiony stavaju/rekonstruuju za prevadzky, je to uplne normalne...


Ale tak to jasné, že sa stavajú štadióny za prevádzky. Napríklad teraz sa buduje za pochodu v bundeslige či francúzskej Ligue 1. V čechách tak postavili či rekonštruovali, čo je výstižnejšie, všetky štadióny. Nič výnimočné, ak sa s tým počíta v projektovaní. Ja som iba pripomenul, že v Trnave sa stým nepočítalo. Na koľko sa musí zmeniť projekt, na koľko sa navýšia výdavky, či predľži výstavba netuším. Ale kto vie, či má niekto aj reálnu predstavu. Ale tak všetko ukáže čas. A fotky nemá nikto, ako to ide ?


----------



## michaelse

tak ano,v plane to nebolo ale nezapricini to nejako vela zmien v pracach,iba sa trocha prisposobia, a najdu mensi kompromis aby sa tam aj dalo zaroven hrat,
a co sa tyka casu vystavby tak asi to nebude mat velmi vplyv a ak ano tak bude to len minimalne zdrzanie
ja si aj myslim ze pre fanuskov trnavy to je aj najlepsie riesenie hrat tam pocas vystavby lebo budu v kontakte so vsetkymi zmenami ktore sa tam udeju a budu mat prehlad a bude sa dat sledovat ako stavba rastie


----------



## slovanista222

Viem ze sa to tu uz prejednavalo a ze je to len ideologicka predstava jednej firmy, ale narazil som na clanok ku statnej dotacii na futbalove stadiony a v galerke su k vizualizaciam uvedene aj udaje o pripadnej kapacite rekonstruovanych stankov. Pri tych 11-radovych tribunach by to snad ani nebola az taka blbost ked uvazim, ze v senici sa stavali 8-radove. Nic mohutne, ale pre niektore kluby uplne postacujuce. Navyse pocet radov a tym aj kapacita by mohli byt na ziadost klubov(a zvysenia ich spoluucasti na projekte) navysene. 
Mozno sa tym nevyriesi otazka "poriadnych" futbalovych stadionov, ale niektore mesta asi inu moznost, nez taketo mobilne tribuny, ani nemaju...

http://sport.sme.sk/c/6724269/takto...adotovane-stadiony-vsetky-takmer-rovnako.html


----------



## Bublo92

Mesto Nitra už začalo s prípravou na rekonštrukciu futbalového štadióna.

http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/2252...r-pojde-na-modernizaciu-futbaloveho-stadiona/


----------



## Cubo99

^^ niekde v kuuutiku mojej duse som velmi tajne duufal ze dajaka rekonstrukcia v NR prebehne ete pred ME U17...tusim sa tak nestane


----------



## Nihillek

^^ mozno len nejake drobne, povrchove upravy, ale za tak kratky cas uz nic podstatne podla mna zrekonstruovat nestihnu


----------



## ayoz

*V Banskej Bystrici vyrastie nový hokejový štadión*

BANKSKÁ BYSTRICA - Hokejový klub HC 05 Banská Bystrici a mesto Banská Bystrica dnes zverejnili informáciu o tom, že v najbližších mesiacoch plánujú začať výstavbu novej hokejovej arény. Štadión by mal byť najmodernejší na Slovensku, s kapacitou okolo 8-10 tisíc miest na sedenie a vyrásť by mal na zelenj lúke v Kremničke. Bližšie informácie aj vizualizácia budú dostupné v najbližších dňoch.


----------



## Ayran

jaj toten vaš perši april  šak váš šmich prejdze :lol:


----------



## Azbest

nikdy som nepochopil potrebu pisat taketo ''prvoaprilove'' clanky hno:


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> jaj toten vaš perši april  šak váš šmich prejdze :lol:


Treba si trochu zlepšiť náladu, keďže je jasné, že sa tejto správy tak skoro nedočkáme  (pritom ešte pred 2-3 rokmi vyzeral jej príchod celkom reálne  )


----------



## matusak

*Tréningová hala Klokočina*

Na nitralive.sk som našiel článok z konca minulého roka o výstavbe tréningovej haly. Má to byť hala podobná tej na Orave. Tribúny majú kapacitu do 300 divákov.



















PS: ak to tu už bolo tak sa ospravedlňujem.


----------



## Fafejta Martin

Ahoj, na českém fóru o hokejových arénách jsem uploadoval obrázky a dal odkazy na nové, připravované, popřípadě zmodernizované hokejové stadiony. Někoho by to mohlo zajímat. Kouknout se můžete tady na str. 1:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136327
a tady na str. 4:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136327&page=4


----------



## chefe

V trnave id zburat tribunu

http://sportky.topky.sk//c/106045/t...acich-pracach-v-pondelok-pridu-na-rad-tribuny


----------



## GROBARjf

V Trnave sa moc tesia fanusikovia, ale klub stale nema stavebne povolenie.

Mimochodom http://www.banm.sk/data/att/4465_priloha.pdf

Podla info zo Slovana je Kmotrik urcite dalej ako Poor.


----------



## Lukas_BS

ako keby bol problem na Slovensku zriesit stavebne povolenie :lol: v TT bude aj nakupne centrum, takze o to sa nebojim. *** na Dunaji sa stavaju hausboty a co ? ideme dalej :lol:hno: Inak ja im to prajem. Nas futbal sa pohne jedine ked Slovan a Trnava budu mat kvalitne stadiony, hravat europske ligy a budu akym takym lakadlom mozno so Zilinou pre ostatne timy z ligy. Aj derby bude mat iny nadych support na modernom stadione bude fantasticky a dalsia vyhoda ako dazd a vietor v sektore hosti tiez zmiznu :lol: a mozno aj taka vec ako bufet bude samozrejmostou :shocked:


----------



## Ayran

^^ kym sa nepostavia je zbytocne o tom sa aj bavit.... uz tu boli xyz narodakov a kde su ?


----------



## Cubo99

Tak uz aj madari stavaju stadiony

20,000 v Debrecene, 22,000 Ferencvaros, a novy narodny 55,000 je v stadiu pripravy dokumentacie

( dufam ze aj u nas sa v dohladnej dobe rozbehnu aspon Trnava a Slovan...


----------



## wuane

^^ neviem za akych podmienok stavaju ten narodny stadion,ale zrovna Madarsko je jedna z tych krajin,ktore by si podobny luxus mohli odpustit. Ale ved stare zname ´´chlieb a hry´´ ,co ine cakat od Orbana.


----------



## Kvietok

wuane said:


> ^^ neviem za akych podmienok stavaju ten narodny stadion,ale zrovna Madarsko je jedna z tych krajin,ktore by si podobny luxus mohli odpustit. Ale ved stare zname ´´chlieb a hry´´ ,co ine cakat od Orbana.


..myslim ze by sa tvoj post dal na 99% implikovat aj na Slovensko a tunajsieho premiera..


----------



## kukuricudus

to jedno percento predstavuje ze nie je madarskym premierom :lol:


----------



## wuane

Kvietok said:


> ..myslim ze by sa tvoj post dal na 99% implikovat aj na Slovensko a tunajsieho premiera..


Preto aj som proti vystavbe ´´narodnych stadionov´´ na Slovensku.


----------



## GROBARjf

v BA uz aj vrabce cvirikaju ze sa zacne burat este pred koncom ligy.


----------



## wuane

Ale tie vrabce maju vzacny dar dlhovekosti,uz aspon 10 rokov sa dozili...


----------



## matusak

*štadión Antona Malatinského*

Začali rozoberať severnú tribúnu.


----------



## Azbest

a k tomu radi lietaju ponad tymi istymi mestami


----------



## matejicek

GROBARjf said:


> V Trnave sa moc tesia fanusikovia, ale klub stale nema stavebne povolenie.
> 
> Mimochodom http://www.banm.sk/data/att/4465_priloha.pdf
> 
> Podla info zo Slovana je Kmotrik urcite dalej ako Poor.


^^
V Trnave ide všetko po poriadku:


----------



## michaelse

a ja dodam ze konanie o stavebnom povoleni momentalne prebieha ,takze urcite niesu dalej ako na slovane,to ze podali ziadost na ziskanie stav.povolenia neznamena ze sa nieco zacne diat,lebo narozdiel od trnavy sa tam nic nehybe a v trnave sa veselo bura jeden objekt za druhym


----------



## Nihillek

*Umelé osvetlenie v Myjave*


















zdroj: http://www.spartakmyjava.sk/


----------



## aquila

fiha, aky chutny stadionik .. klobuk dole a to bez nejakeho superrozpoctu


----------



## Cubo99

ete poslednu tribunu dorobit a bude to paradicka...:cheers:


----------



## Ayran

Nový hokejový štadión vyrástol v priebehu ostatného roka v meste pod Zoborom. Na nitrianskom sídlisku Klokočina otvorili novú hokejovú halu, ktorá bude slúžiť deťom i verejnosti.


----------



## Cubo99

prave tu citam ze rumuni idu stavat stadion za Europske prachy, preco to neni mozne aj u nas ?


----------



## wuane

^^ lebo Europske peniaze sa trochu tazsie tuneluju ako statny rozpocet.Sice slovaci vedia tento rozdiel stlacit na minumum,predsa,istota je istota.


----------



## eMKejx

ta hokejova hala v Nitre = parada!!!


----------



## Pali_PO

http://www.sport.pl/pilka/1,64946,1...dionowy__Na_zawsze_bedziemy_dokladac.html#Cuk

Veľmi jasný a výstižný článok o hrozbe výstavby megalomanských štadiónov v podmienkach stredoeurópskeho regiónu... v tomto prípade v Poľsku


----------



## Cubo99

^^ no tymi 40,000 to zabili  kazdopadne si myslim ze tie mensie do 30,000 Polonia, Wisla sa casom oplatia...a ked sa dajak doladia vztahy medzi fans - klubmy - zvazom...tak navstevnosti pojdu hore...


----------



## chefe

Cubo99 said:


> ^^ no tymi 40,000 to zabili  kazdopadne si myslim ze tie mensie do 30,000 Polonia, Wisla sa casom oplatia...a ked sa dajak doladia vztahy medzi fans - klubmy - zvazom...tak navstevnosti pojdu hore...


wisla sache prestahovat na iny stadion, lebo sa nevedia nieco s niekym dohodnut


----------



## Cubo99

hej ? ach skoda, som bol na novom aj na starom, a zdy tam bola paradna atmoska


----------



## chefe

nemate niekto aktualne fotky z trnavy a tak dalej hej no ano a tak


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

na stranku spartaka ta nenapadlo ist?


----------



## michaelse

aj tu su celkom aktualne fotky
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619099


----------



## ayoz

Keď (ak) budú rekonštruovať futbalový štadión v Bystrici, mohli by sa inšpirovať Vítkovicami. 

Štadión by tam mal vyzerať takto: 









A momentálny stav je:


----------



## Azbest

*Obec Široké stavia športové centrum za vlastné peniaze
*

V areáli za viac ako 2 milióny eur bude športová hala, bazén, sauna, bowlingová herňa i kurty na squash.


http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/6796194/obec-siroke-stavia-sportove-centrum-za-vlastne-peniaze.html


----------



## Cudzinec

ayoz said:


> Keď (ak) budú rekonštruovať futbalový štadión v Bystrici, mohli by sa inšpirovať Vítkovicami.


kde nastala chyba, pri porovnani ceskych stadionov s nasimi? Vrcholom je prestavba vitkovickeho stadiona, na ktorom nehraje futbal ziaden ligovy tym. Mozno v buducnosti tam bude hrat Banik Ostrava... pokial prezije sucasnu klinicku smrt.

Uroven manazmentu futbalovych funkcionarov je zjavne v CR na uplne inej urovni ako u nas...


----------



## vitacit

vcera som isiel okolo stareho mosta. to kedy stihli rozobrat stadion petrzalky ? uplne smutny pohlad... navyse v tom dazi a zime. cista apokalypsa((((


----------



## NuSo

Už pár mesiacov dozadu.


----------



## fowner

Za 2 mesiace ho dali dolu, koncom novembra uz bol cely fuc.


----------



## JimmySK

*Rekonštrukcia mestského futbalového štadióna v Humennom*

Kapacita: 4 750 celkovo, krytá trbibúna: 1 720 divákov,

http://www.futbal-vychod.eu/rekonstrukcia-mestskeho-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-humennom/









































PDF
http://www.futbal-vychod.eu/obrazky/stadion-he.pdf


----------



## ayoz

To Humenné asi projektoval ten istý človek ako Michalovce.


----------



## motooo

V Kosiciach sa s tymi hokejovymi halami vrece roztrhlo. 

*Na Medickej v Košiciach vyrastie hokejová hala
*










Má ísť o malý štadión bez tribún a hľadiska s ľadovou plochou amerického typu s rozmermi 26 x 56 m.
V novej hokejovej hale majú mať školy 10 hodín týždenne grátis. Ak investor dostane nájomné 1 euro. Nájom bude na 30 rokov za 1 euro ročne za celú plochu 2 700 metrov štvorcových.
Firma TCX ešte žiadny štadión nepostavila ani neprevádzkuje, podniká v informačných technológiách. Sídli na magistráte a služby poskytuje i mestu - od februára 2011 doteraz za 56-tisíc eur.



Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/68155...ach-vyrastie-hokejova-hala.html#ixzz2UaCj0xQu


----------



## Qwert

Posty o štadióne v BA som presunul do príslušného threadu, poprosím aj ďalšie veci ohľadom neho postovať tam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398600&page=37


----------



## Nihillek

Qwert said:


> Posty o štadióne v BA som presunul do príslušného threadu, poprosím aj ďalšie veci ohľadom neho postovať tam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398600&page=37


Tak a teraz by si zas to Humenné, ktoré si presunul do threadu o Bratislavskom štadióne mohol dať naspäť.


----------



## kukuricudus

^^mozno ide o narodny stadion pre zensky futbalovy tim


----------



## wuane

Zilina ma normalny stadion aky do krajskeho mesta patri.Ak dorobia tie rohy tak to bude super.Ale v jednom rohu maju uz tusim kaplnku,tak neviem ci ten nespravia alebo ju presunu alebo ako to chcu riesit.


----------



## chefe

Pokial viem, tak v ZA sa so stadionom vela nespravi, ma sa tam riesit parkovisko alebo parkovacii dom alebo take nieco


----------



## Nihillek

^^ Plus najnovsie sa pisalo, ze sa maju dobudovat aj rohy. Nespomeniem si z akeho zdroja som to vycital.


----------



## yuriy

Prispevok ma byt aj na dostavbu stadiona, nielen na parkovaci dom... uz boli aj nejake projekty, tak sa snad k nim dostanem 

Vo stvrtok hrame v Ljubljane, tak sa snad nase sefstvo inspiruje, ako ma vyzerat moderny stadion :









:cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^ to je ten stadion co spolu s hokejovym stali tusim dohromady menej ako nas hokejov v BA :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ayoz

Ďalší príklad toho, ako sa dá lacno a pekne spraviť dostačujúci štadión na našu ligu aj bez tých otrasných skladačiek. Nový štadión BATE Borisov s kapacitou okolo 12 tisíc divákov. Teda je to zatiaľ iba plán, ale už sa stavia: 










Keby niečo také (alebo ako v Ljublane, Ingolstadte, ...) postavili v každom krajskom meste s kapacitou okolo 10-12 tisíc. A keby sa chcelo, tak sa to lacno postaviť dá. Ale u nás, ak sa má stavať niečo poriadne, tak výlučne draho, aby sa každému ušlo


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^ to je ten stadion co spolu s hokejovym stali tusim dohromady menej ako nas hokejov v BA :bash::bash::bash:


Mozno hala a stadion mala stat menej, ale nakoniec sa to vyrazne predrazilo... cely kompex (stadion, hala, podzemne parkoviska, podzemne nakupne centrum, na streche sa vybuduje park, skatepark multifunkcne ihriska...) vychadza na 350mio €... ale krasa je to :cheers:

















Take nieco by som si vedel predstavit aj u nas v Ziline, zimak, stadion, do to zakomponovanu zeleznicnu a autobusovu stanicu, lavobreznu v okoli komplexu prekryt tunelom, vybudovat nabrezie... uz len najst ropu


----------



## brezo

chefe said:


> Pokial viem, tak v ZA sa so stadionom vela nespravi, ma sa tam riesit parkovisko alebo parkovacii dom alebo take nieco


Máš pravdu, parkovisko a parkovací dom bol tiež v plánoch. Ešte nie je dokončená severná tribúna, tak možno sa pustia do nej.


----------



## Anuris

Nihillek said:


> ^^ Plus najnovsie sa pisalo, ze sa maju dobudovat aj rohy. Nespomeniem si z akeho zdroja som to vycital.


_"Ďalšie financie dostanú Žilina, a to 4,5 milióna eur na infraštruktúru a *dobudovanie uhlov tribún.*"_

http://sport.sme.sk/c/6867005/budem...rozdeleniu-penazi-bol-len-senican-blazek.html 


Inak, plany do 3 rokov vybudovat s podporou dotacie od vlady novy stadion uz ohlasili aj v Trencine. Dokonca mam z vyjadreni predstavitelov miestneho AS pocit, ze by sa nemuselo jednat o tento projekt navrhovany SFZ, ale o nieco zaujimavejsie z vlastnej dielne klubu a jeho holandskych majitelov (nasvedcuje tomu aj ohlasovana kapacita 12 000 divakov namiesto 8 tisicoviek v projekte od SFZ). Kedze projekt ma byt vraj hotovy do konca jula, tak v auguste by uz mozno mohli aj nieco ukazat...


----------



## ayoz

Anuris said:


> _"Ďalšie financie dostanú Žilina, a to 4,5 milióna eur na infraštruktúru a *dobudovanie uhlov tribún.*"_
> 
> http://sport.sme.sk/c/6867005/budem...rozdeleniu-penazi-bol-len-senican-blazek.html
> 
> 
> Inak, plany do 3 rokov vybudovat s podporou dotacie od vlady novy stadion uz ohlasili aj v Trencine. Dokonca mam z vyjadreni predstavitelov miestneho AS pocit, ze by sa nemuselo jednat o tento projekt navrhovany SFZ, ale o nieco zaujimavejsie z vlastnej dielne klubu a jeho holandskych majitelov (nasvedcuje tomu aj ohlasovana kapacita 12 000 divakov namiesto 8 tisicoviek v projekte od SFZ). Kedze projekt ma byt vraj hotovy do konca jula, tak v auguste by uz mozno mohli aj nieco ukazat...


Blbý Trenčín. Nemôžu to ohlasovať už keď budú mať projekt? Takto sa na to budem zase tešiť a stále to budú odkladať a podobne  Inak si myslím, že štadión je posledná vec, ktorá Trenčínu ako klubu chýba a z klubov CL, ktoré štadión nemajú a zatiaľ sa u nich ani nič nerobí im ho prajem najviac kay: Mohli by byť takou slovenskou Plzňou.


----------



## Nihillek

ayoz said:


> Blbý Trenčín. Nemôžu to ohlasovať už keď budú mať projekt? Takto sa na to budem zase tešiť a stále to budú odkladať a podobne  Inak si myslím, že štadión je posledná vec, ktorá Trenčínu ako klubu chýba a z klubov CL, ktoré štadión nemajú a zatiaľ sa u nich ani nič nerobí im ho prajem najviac kay: Mohli by byť takou slovenskou Plzňou.



Ked dopredu vies, ze to budu odkladat, tak by si nemal byt "blby" a netesit sa a pockat si na oficialny projekt. 

A myslim si, ze Trencinu rozhodne chyba viacej veci a nie len stadion.


----------



## potkanX

o stadione v trencine sa hovori uz velmi dlho, ale cele to stoji na rekonstrukcii trate a naslednej zmene cestnej dopravy v predmetnom uzemi, kedze dnes este nikto nevie povedat, ako bude toto riesene, kedze toto ma riesit sutaz, ktora sa ma vyhlasit az niekedy na jesen ci jako. ono totiz podla povodnych navrhov riesenia dopravy mala ist jedna ulica cez miesto, kde je dnes roh tribuny.


----------



## chefe

neviete ci prerabaju stadion v poprade, alebo uz od toho upustili?


----------



## wuane

^^ v plnom prude,na jesen mozno bude hotovy.


----------



## robinos

Je to možné nakoľko od októbra, skôr novembra pokračujú kopaničiari vo výstavbe v Senici.


----------



## chefe

hladal som ako to je v poprade, tato foto je vraj z 22.7


----------



## Cubo99

^^
dost malo po pol roku prace ...


----------



## Nihillek

^^
prebiehali tam buracie prace, prace vo vntutri tribuny a prace na vyhrievanom travniku a kto ti povedal, ze rekonstrukcia trva uz pol roka? :bash:

Vzdy sa treba na vsetko stazovat, to je take slovenske...


----------



## Cubo99

sry ale, buracie prace zacali v decembri...mame koniec jula...kedze sa jedna o jednu tribunu, a porovnavam cas s tym co vidim na fotke... nic neriesit a brat setko jak je...to je take slovenske...


----------



## poltan

Ono sa to možno zdá, že toho spravili málo, alebo že robia pomaly, ale také stavby a najme rekonštrukcie sa už robia podľa nejakého časového plánu ktorý sa vypracúva dosť zložito a musí sa tam brat všetko do úvahy napr.: normohodiny, počet čiat, počet pracovníkov, napätie atď. A kým dodržiavajú časový plán tak je všetko v poriadku a keď meškajú tak sa časový plán prerobí buď sa pridajú pracovníci alebo sa zmenia zmeny atď. Takže fakt netreba pindať, lebo fakt nepoznáme časový plán.


----------



## Nihillek

reakcia na: Cubo99

Neberiem vsetko tak jak je, tesim sa, ze sa aspon nieco stava, narozdiel od teba, ktory sa stazuje, ze sa stava pomaly. Mimochodom, by ma zaujimalo, co konkretne si ty vyriesil ohladom spominanej rekonstrukcie? Dakujem.


----------



## vano

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/152807/vitajte-na-nfs-na-tehelnom-poli-pise-sa-rok-2016/


----------



## Anuris

^^ Ked uz si Kmotrik v Sporte zaplatil reklamny inzerat (_"Dobrá práca, pán architekt Kállay a spol."_ :lol, tak mohol redakcii aspon poskytnut aktualne vizualizacie...


----------



## Nihillek

NTC Poprad:










zdroj: www.facebook.com/ntcpoprad


----------



## chefe

dalsie tribuny tam tiez postavia, ci to bude stadion s jednou tribunou? neviete niekto? myslim poprad


----------



## Nihillek

^^

Dalsie tribuny by sa mali stavat v 2. faze.


----------



## Anuris

Tu je nejaka orientacna vizualizacia od SFZ, ale predpokladam, ze skutocna podoba bude trochu ina:


----------



## chuanpablo

robinos said:


> ...
> *Bratislava - 27,2 mil ???* - tak jasná vec, Kmotrík a Smer sú ruka v ruke
> ...
> *Zvolen - 750-tisíc eur* - ??? záhada, smerácky starosta ??? neviem
> chybajú mi tam iné mestá či kluby ako napríklad Michalovce, *Petržalka*, atď. atď. možno aj 10-15 klubov by si to zaslúžilo, namiesto tých expresných dotácií..


S tymto suhlasim. Petrzalka je najstarsi klub na Slovensku a dosiahla najvacsie uspechy v LM + ligovy double. Kmotrik klub zrujnoval. Pritom mestska cast Petrzalka ponukala pozmeky za korunu. Trebalo by len postavit hlavnu tribunu a zaklady pre tu kovovo betonovu stavebnicu, co bola z 3-och stran. A bol by 10-tisicovy stadion pre 120-tisicovu Petrzalku. (Skoda tych zazmluvenych Laurincovych milionov za Pasienky.)
Zvaz by mal funglak, za malo muziky.


----------



## Uppercut

tie tatry su uplne odveci... maju byt na druhej strane...


----------



## robinos

*V Senici sa začala rekonštrukcia umelej trávy na tréningovom ihrisku, vedľa hlavnej hracej plochy. Zdroj web FK Senica.
*
FK Senica pokračuje v modernizácii svojho areálu. Po rekonštrukcii hlavnej trávnatej plochy, úprave tréningových ihrísk, vybudovaní modernej nafukovacej haly, vybudovaní dvoch nových tribún a celkovej úprave areálu nasleduje ďalší krok. V utorok 6.8. začal klub s rekonštrukciou umelej trávy v areáli štadiónu. Celý článok tu http://www.fksenica.eu/clanek.asp?id=Zacala-sa-rekonstrukcia-umelej-travy-1366

*Pohľad na skoro celý areál. 
Hlavné ihrisko je v popredí rozmer 105x68. Tmavšie ihrisko je ,,umelka,, s umelým osvetlením o rozmeroch 105x68, teraz začala rekonštrukcia. Za ňou je ďalšie ihrisko so živou trávou o rozmeroch 105x68 bez osvetlenia. Vľavo vzadu je nafukovacia klimatizovaná hala s umelou trávou o rozmeroch 60x40 a s osvetlením.*




























*
Oficiálne aj prezentovali spoluprácu s dedinami z okolia Senice, tu je mapa. Tieto ihriská tiež využívajú.*


----------



## wuane

^^ Fantasticke zazemia europskych parametrov. Klobuk dole.


----------



## eMKejx

To je nadhera, ani som o takom niecom nevedel, pride mi ze su asi prvy a jediny co nieco taketo robia a maju k dispozicii. Parada!


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> To je nadhera, ani som o takom niecom nevedel, pride mi ze su asi prvy a jediny co nieco taketo robia a maju k dispozicii. Parada!


Tak sa prejdi vo svojom vlastnom meste ci nenarazis na nie co podobne.


----------



## Strummer

Co sa tyka FK Senica, tak tuto zrovna aktualny inspirativny clanok o majitelovi:

http://finance.idnes.cz/vladimir-le...odnikani.aspx?c=A130723_1954950_podnikani_sov

asi by to patrilo aj do threadu Ekonomika a podnikanie


----------



## ayoz

Sú už nejaké konkrétne výsledky toho, ktoré kluby dostanú od štátu peniaze tento rok a prípadne nejaké vizualizácie?


----------



## robinos

*už niečo vyšlo*



ayoz said:


> Sú už nejaké konkrétne výsledky toho, ktoré kluby dostanú od štátu peniaze tento rok a prípadne nejaké vizualizácie?


Jasné že je. Túto sezónu dostanú peniaze Trnava ( vizualizácia existuje ) a Poprad ( vizualizácia existuje - hore, to si naozaj SFZ objednalo a podľa toho sa ide ) . Do konca roka má pribudnúť ešte Žilina ( iba parkovisko a rohy??? ) a tuším Bardejov ( žiadne info ). A samozrejme národný štadión , ale ten je mimo poradia ( vizualizácia existuje ).


----------



## Nihillek

^^
Odkial mas info, ze Poprad dostane tento rok nejake prachy zo statu?


----------



## wuane

^^ ved uz sucasna prebiehajuca reko je myslim zo statnych.


----------



## Nihillek

^^
tento projekt mala platit UEFA (1. fazu prestavby). Az na dalsiu fazu NTC mali ist statne prachy, preto sa to aj kolegu vyssie pytam, kde toto vycital.


----------



## robinos

Nihillek said:


> ^^
> tento projekt mala platit UEFA (1. fazu prestavby). Az na dalsiu fazu NTC mali ist statne prachy, preto sa to aj kolegu vyssie pytam, kde toto vycital.


Áno pre Poprad bola uvolnená špecialna suma 1,5 milióna z projektu rekonštrukcií. Nikto iný nedostane takúto presnú sumu. A je to suma priamo zo štátneho rozpočtu takže spľňa náležitosti.

Dve etapy: prvú financuje UEFA a ukončenie je plánované *v auguste toho roku*. Druhá začína okamžite po skončení prvej a financuje ju SFZ sumou asi 1,5 milióna. Takže tento rok dostanú dotácie. 

zdroje napr. : 
posledný odstavec http://www.futbalsfz.sk/sfz/oficial...schvalili-rozdelenie-dotacie-na-stadiony.html
druhá polovica článku http://sportky.topky.sk/c/109273/sf...n-v-poprade-nove-ntc-hlavne-pre-reprezentacie


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> Jasné že je. Túto sezónu dostanú peniaze Trnava ( vizualizácia existuje ) a Poprad ( vizualizácia existuje - hore, to si naozaj SFZ objednalo a podľa toho sa ide ) . Do konca roka má pribudnúť ešte Žilina ( iba parkovisko a rohy??? ) a tuším Bardejov ( žiadne info ). A samozrejme národný štadión , ale ten je mimo poradia ( vizualizácia existuje ).


Bardejov? Však ten zrekonštruoval štadión ešte pred finále SP. Mne sa zdá, že skôr Humenné. U toho už tu bola aj nejaká vizualizácia. A hovorilo sa aj o Nitre.


----------



## Cubo99

> Zmluva o Národnom futbalovom štadióne podpísaná
> 
> dnes | 11:00 BRATISLAVA - Štát podporí výstavbu sumou 27 200 000 eur počas rokov 2013 - 17, pričom Slovenský futbalový zväz bude mať štadión na 20 rokov bezodplatne.


http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/153854/zmluva-o-narodnom-futbalovom-stadione-podpisana/


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Bardejov? Však ten zrekonštruoval štadión ešte pred finále SP. Mne sa zdá, že skôr Humenné. U toho už tu bola aj nejaká vizualizácia. A hovorilo sa aj o Nitre.


Niekde som to čítal, neviem sa teraz dopátrať. V Bardejove už dlhšie chcú dokončiť rekonštrukciu a hľadajú peniaze. Sú vraj v tom najďalej , aj s mestom sú dohodnutí. 

Teraz majú peniaze, dostali 750.000 ( štát 60% ) + 400.000 ( samospráva 40% podmienka ) + 115.000 ( klub 10-15% z veľkosti ,,štát+mesto,, dotácie, podmienka ) = *1.265.000* euro ak dobre počítam.

Pred finále prešli rekonštrukciou, hlavná tribúna, zázemie , ale kapacita ostala iba 3.000 ( inak keď hrali Mars superligu , mali priemer okolo 5.000 fans a teraz chcú ísť opäť hore do corgoňa ). Tribúny chcú dostavať klasicky oproti a za bránami a zrušiť ovál. Dúfam že vyhrievané ihrisko a osvetlenie nebude chýbať. Len teraz ide o to, či sa im ujde ešte, kedže štát rozdá tento rok iba 4.500.000 a všetko asi zhltne Trnava . Keď sme pri tom, tak Trnava za tri roky by mala podľa tohto ich výmyslu a kľúča dostať - prvý rok 4.500.000 , druhý rok 4.500.000 a tretí rok 4.000.000 aby naplnili tých 13 mil. a potom prídu na rad ostatný ... Ale štátu asi požičajú banky, tak to nebude také debilné, teda dúfam.

Humenné, Nitra atď. - tých vizualizácií bolo veľmi veľa kde tade. Len aj mesto musí nájsť peniaze, musí to prejsť mestskými rozpočtami ( teraz október a november napovie, kde sú ako ďaleko ), nemalé lowe musia nájsť aj kluby ( napr. pre klub FC Nitra to vychádza cca 400.000 euro... ), aby splnili stanovené podmienky. A v neposlednom rade sa musia postaviť do rady. Niektoré projekty majú určite prednosť.


----------



## wuane

Podľa stanoviska ministra „*je projekt výstavby štadióna projektom súkromného investora, ktorý mal pôvodne záujem projekt realizovať výlučne zo súkromných zdrojov, a to vrátane jeho architektonického riešenia“*. Podľa Čaploviča ministerstvo *„nemôže vstupovať do už uskutočnených aktivít akciovej spoločnosti, ktoré boli realizované ešte pred rokovaním vlády o výstavbe štadióna“. *

:toilet:


----------



## Azbest

Takto by mal vyzerat stadion Tatrana Prešov po rekonstrukcii.Tento navrh sa mi paci ovela viac ako ten z dielne SFZ.Tento navrh sa podoba tomu z pred dvoch troch rokov,ktory bol jeden z najlepsich ake som videl.


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> Podľa stanoviska ministra „*je projekt výstavby štadióna projektom súkromného investora, ktorý mal pôvodne záujem projekt realizovať výlučne zo súkromných zdrojov, a to vrátane jeho architektonického riešenia“*. Podľa Čaploviča ministerstvo *„nemôže vstupovať do už uskutočnených aktivít akciovej spoločnosti, ktoré boli realizované ešte pred rokovaním vlády o výstavbe štadióna“. *
> 
> :toilet:


V tejto suvislosti: 

Štát chce šetriť na akadémii vied, hrozí prepúšťanie vedcov


To je ta podpora vedy, vyskumu a vzdelavania po caplovicovsky. Dat 27 milionov na stadion Kmotrikovi, "ktory mal povodne zaujem projekt realizovat vylucne zo sukromnych zdrojov" a SAV zobrat 11 milionov, kedze vlada "musí v zmysle dlhovej brzdy ušetriť zhruba 40 miliónov eur" (= jeden NFS + City Arena). Hlavne, ze ideme navysovat hodiny matematiky - kto ich bude ucit a v akej kvalite, ked sa skolstvu takto ukrojuju peniaze, je vedlajsie. Zavalme vsetkych matematikou (aj tych, co na nu nemaju ziadne vlohy), pokial mozno oducenej v co najnezazivnejsej podobe, aby sme ju ziakom este viac zhnusili. hno:

Ale v podstate to nie je Caplovicova vina. On by sa o nieco v tom ministerskom kresle mozno aj chcel aspon pokusit, ale co ked je len nesvojpravnou figurkou, ktora musi vyhoviet prianiam vselijakych kmotrov a mamojkov, ktori drzia precedu za gule (vid. napr. snaha pristrihnut kridla lietajucimi profesorom)...


----------



## Anuris

Azbest said:


> Takto by mal vyzerat stadion Tatrana Prešov po rekonstrukcii.Tento navrh sa mi paci ovela viac ako ten z dielne SFZ.Tento navrh sa podoba tomu z pred dvoch troch rokov,ktory bol jeden z najlepsich ake som videl.


Uvidime ako bude vyzerat konecny navrh na detailnejsich a kvalitnejsich vizualizaciach, ale posobi to na mna trochu nesurodo (nedostavany roh, nezastresena tribuna za brankou atd.).

Kazdopadne dik za info/obrazok. :cheers:


----------



## didinko

Anuris said:


> V tejto suvislosti:
> 
> Štát chce šetriť na akadémii vied, hrozí prepúšťanie vedcov
> 
> 
> To je ta podpora vedy, vyskumu a vzdelavania po caplovicovsky. Dat 27 milionov na stadion Kmotrikovi, "ktory mal povodne zaujem projekt realizovat vylucne zo sukromnych zdrojov" a SAV zobrat 11 milionov, kedze vlada "musí v zmysle dlhovej brzdy ušetriť zhruba 40 miliónov eur" (= jeden NFS + City Arena). Hlavne, ze ideme navysovat hodiny matematiky - kto ich bude ucit a v akej kvalite, ked sa skolstvu takto ukrojuju peniaze, je vedlajsie. Zavalme vsetkych matematikou (aj tych, co na nu nemaju ziadne vlohy), pokial mozno oducenej v co najnezazivnejsej podobe, aby sme ju ziakom este viac zhnusili. hno:
> 
> Ale v podstate to nie je Caplovicova vina. On by sa o nieco v tom ministerskom kresle mozno aj chcel aspon pokusit, ale co ked je len nesvojpravnou figurkou, ktora musi vyhoviet prianiam vselijakych kmotrov a mamojkov, ktori drzia precedu za gule (vid. napr. snaha pristrihnut kridla lietajucimi profesorom)...


Asi to bude tým, že väčšina ich voličov síce nevie čo to tá veda je, ale futbalu rozumejú.


----------



## michaelse

neschvalujem taketo kroky vlady,no mozno zacnu niektory pani vedci pracovat tak aby nerobili rozne ukony len preto aby boli preplatene ,ale aby ich robili efektivne

kmotrikovi sa nemal dat ani jeden cent ked uz pridaju aj spartakau a budu mat tam vdaka tomu podiel city arene tak naco aj kmotrovi dat,ved to nema logiku

na ostatne stadiony kde majitelia a mesta nikdy nebudu mat prachy na taku porerabku trebat prispiet,tam to stat desatrocia zanedbaval a teraz len napravuje chybu z minulosti


----------



## [email protected]

Anuris said:


> V tejto suvislosti:
> To je ta podpora vedy, vyskumu a vzdelavania po caplovicovsky. Dat 27 milionov na stadion Kmotrikovi, "ktory mal povodne zaujem projekt realizovat vylucne zo sukromnych zdrojov" a SAV zobrat 11 milionov, kedze vlada "musí v zmysle dlhovej brzdy ušetriť zhruba 40 miliónov eur" (= jeden NFS + City Arena). Hlavne, ze ideme navysovat hodiny matematiky - kto ich bude ucit a v akej kvalite, ked sa skolstvu takto ukrojuju peniaze, je vedlajsie. Zavalme vsetkych matematikou (aj tych, co na nu nemaju ziadne vlohy), pokial mozno oducenej v co najnezazivnejsej podobe, aby sme ju ziakom este viac zhnusili. hno:
> 
> Ale v podstate to nie je Caplovicova vina. On by sa o nieco v tom ministerskom kresle mozno aj chcel aspon pokusit, ale co ked je len nesvojpravnou figurkou, ktora musi vyhoviet prianiam vselijakych kmotrov a mamojkov, ktori drzia precedu za gule (vid. napr. snaha pristrihnut kridla lietajucimi profesorom)...


ty budeš asi jeden z tých prípadov čo vlohy na matiku nemá...ako sorry za mojích čias sa na ZŠ kalkulačka nepoužívala kým nedošli gon. funkcie...dnešné deti pomaly bez techniky nespočítajú ani 20+200 alebo 3x120...tie hodiny potrebné sú lebo potom sú sprostí všetci a ty tu môžeš riešiť to kto tu bude sponzorovať šport na slovensku a akí debili nám vládnu keď ich ešte väčší budú voliť


----------



## Anuris

michaelse said:


> neschvalujem taketo kroky vlady,*no mozno zacnu niektory pani vedci pracovat tak aby nerobili rozne ukony len preto aby boli preplatene ,ale aby ich robili efektivne*
> 
> kmotrikovi sa nemal dat ani jeden cent ked uz pridaju aj spartakau a budu mat tam vdaka tomu podiel city arene tak naco aj kmotrovi dat,ved to nema logiku
> 
> na ostatne stadiony kde majitelia a mesta nikdy nebudu mat prachy na taku porerabku trebat prispiet,tam to stat desatrocia zanedbaval a teraz len napravuje chybu z minulosti


Neviem, ci je najstastnejsie v honbe za nejakou absolutnou efektivitou (ktoru na 100% aj tak nikdy nedosiahneme) trestat aj tych vedcov (alebo mozno prave tych), ktori su efektivni uz teraz. Aby sa nakoniec neprepustalo a financne nekratilo medzi tymi sikovnymi, ale bez kontaktov a protekcii...

Kazdopadne Slovensko je v podpore vedy a vyskumu najhorsie spomedzi krajin V4 a jedno z najhorsich v EU (vid napr. TU a TU), takze usilie o co najvacsiu efektivitu by sa malo riesit inymi opatreniami nez dalsim kratenim financii.

Inak s tebou suhlasim. 




[email protected] said:


> ty budeš asi jeden z tých prípadov čo vlohy na matiku nemá...ako sorry za mojích čias sa na ZŠ kalkulačka nepoužívala kým nedošli gon. funkcie...dnešné deti pomaly bez techniky nespočítajú ani 20+200 alebo 3x120...tie hodiny potrebné sú lebo potom sú sprostí všetci a ty tu môžeš riešiť to kto tu bude sponzorovať šport na slovensku a akí debili nám vládnu keď ich ešte väčší budú voliť


Bez mucenia sa priznam, ze matematitka nie je moj silny a oblubeny obor.  Tvoj mozno ano, ale v takom pripade si svojim prispevkom akurat dokazal, ze dobre logicke myslenie v matematike automaticky nezarucuje aj schopnost citania s porozumenim a rovnako dobre logicke uvazovanie vo vsetkych ostatnych oblastiach zivota (ako to tvrdi Caplovic).   Mne totiz neslo o to ventilovat si nejaku osobnu averziu voci matematike. Ja suhlasim, ze Slovensko sa musi viac zamerat na podporu technickych smerov a zlepsit kvalitu vyucovania prirodnych vied, medzi ktore patri aj matematika. Chcel som vsak upozornit na to, ze kvantita vonkoncom automaticky nezarucuje kvalitu (niekedy je to prave naopak, kedze nekvalitna kvantita moze prehlbovat nezaujem a odpor ziaka k danemu predmetu). A kvalita pojde hore len tazko, ked sa budu peniaze zo skolstva a vedy odcerpavat do biznisov smerackych sponzorov.

Navyse, to rozsirenie vyucby matematiky o jednu hodinu tyzdenne je (bez sucinnosti s dalsimi opatreniami) vyslovene iba byrokraticko-formalny krok bez akehokolvek hlbsiehi zmyslu a efektu, na ktory mozu akurat doplatit ostatne predmety ako dejepis ci zemepis, ktorym sa ma pocet hodin kratit. Podrobnejsie je to rozobrate v tomto blogu: http://fararik.blog.sme.sk/c/330817/Ucitel-a-zazraky-na-pockanie.html


PS::devil::devil::devil: *666* :devil::devil::devil: Muahahahaha... reach:


----------



## Cubo99

vie niekto pribliznu sumu ktoru plati zvaz za prenajom stadionu na medzistatny zapas ? pretoze jak sa na to teraz tak pozeram, tak 'narodny stadion' bude zvaz zdarma vyuzivat 'len' 20 rokov .... pri sume 27mil. ktoru da stat...nas narodny stadion vyjde na ~1,4mil. na rok...nevem ci ratam zle, bo uz som trochu pripity, ale potom mi to vychadza tak ze sa vaic oplati prenajom....nehovoriac o otm ze budeme mat TRI narodne stadion  takze niek zady zapas sa bude hrat na tehelnej roli ...


----------



## wuane

^^ samozrejme. Ved to je uplne chore.Aj keby tam kazdy den hrala repre zapas tak 1,4mil. na rok je mega vela. V tomto cirkuse okolo stadiona je takychto ´´nezrovnalosti´´ daleko viac .Ja by som napriklad rad videl dokazy o tom ze Kmotrik postavi stadion a stat zaplati len nejaky nadstandard, a rad by som videl vyvratene ze v skutocnosti nepostavi stadion stat (nejaky znalecky posudok na ocenenie uz dostavanej stavby samotneho stadiona) ,a Kmotrik si postavi za svoje prachy len biznis okolo,pricom ma pozemky prakticky zadarmo.A potom po 20 rokoch si SFZ bude ten stadion prenajimat ktory si stat sam postavil nie?


----------



## aquila

pozemky patria akoze bratislave, ale je 100% iste ze ich podobne lacno predaju ako ich darovali STBakovi sirokemu. co na tom, ze kvoli tomuto dementnemu stadionu stratilo mesto v prospech jebka a trtka komplet cele sportove zazemie na pasienkoch, a tam vsetky pozemky vlastni jebko a trtko, pod kazdou jednou halou, ihriskami, proste na grc

a ide sa setrit na akademiii vied!!! je vidno, ze slovensko bude len banda debilova ficovi to vyhovuje.


----------



## ayoz

Dnešné foto z NTC Poprad

Vyzerá to tam celkom pekne. Keby mali peniaze a mali hrať CL, tak by som postavil ešte 3 takéto tribúny z každej strany a bol by z toho pekný štadión. Teraz tam bude asi len z 3 strán to plastové čudo čo v Senici alebo Myjave.


----------



## Scroman

*Vizualizácie*



yuriy said:


> Prispevok ma byt aj na dostavbu stadiona, nielen na parkovaci dom... uz boli aj nejake projekty, tak sa snad k nim dostanem



No, videl si nejakú vizualizáciu/projekty? Ako to je s rohmi tribúny?


----------



## Ayran

Azbest said:


> Takto by mal vyzerat stadion Tatrana Prešov po rekonstrukcii.Tento navrh sa mi paci ovela viac ako ten z dielne SFZ.Tento navrh sa podoba tomu z pred dvoch troch rokov,ktory bol jeden z najlepsich ake som videl.


to je ten isty projekt, len ma troška pozmenene tribuny, ale tento projekt je najskor pasé, lebo pri nom sa počitalo z tribunami z petržalky a všetci vieme ako skončili....


----------



## Anuris

^^ Podla mna Azbest hovoril o tomto projekte z roku 2008, co mal byt uplne novy 12-tisicovy stadion za 700 milionov korun:


















































































Nejake dobove info: http://futbal.pravda.sk/corgon-liga...no-vyrastie-anglicky-stadion-za-700-milionov/


O ziadnom inom projekte ani neviem. Ak nejaky dalsi existoval, tak zrejme nebol verejne odprezentovany a s tymi petrzalskymi tribunami to mozno boli len nejake nekonkretne uvahy, pripadne rovno famy...


----------



## Ayran

neboli to fámy... mam to priamo od ludi z vedenia, tribuny chceli doviest vlakom..


----------



## Azbest

Ano mal som na mysli projket ktory je tu vyssie...inak nove foto ohladom rekonstrukcie...


----------



## Nihillek

^^

Mohol by si uviest zdroj prosim ta? Dik.

Inak, tak zvlastny a nekompaktny stadion som dlho nevidel a ten mur za brankou, to co je? Jedine co na tomto vyzera dobre je hlavna tribuna.
Inak na Presov slabucka kapacita podla mna.


----------



## robinos

Osobne mne sa tieto štadióny, ktoré sú originálne, neohrabané a špecifické veľmi páčia. Mne sa u susedov za riekou Moravou najviac páči jednoznačne Andruv štadion v Olomouci.

http://www.sigmafotbal.cz/cs/vlozeno/html/podstranky/3stadion/virtual/start.html

Proste keď tam prídeš alebo niekde ten štadión vidíš , je ti všetko jasné. Niekomu sa páčia oválne, niekomu pravidelný obdĺžnik s rovnakou architektúrou tribún. Tento mi príde taký ,,retro,, britský štadión niekde na vidieku. Je to vec vkusu.


----------



## Nihillek

^^

No, ale musis uznat, ze keby aj za tou druhou brankou bola strecha, tak to vypada lepsie.


----------



## Azbest

zdroj: https://www.facebook.com/pavel.hagyari?fref=ts


----------



## [email protected]

mne sa ten štadión páči  je niečím netradičný a na slovensku je to vec financií  tá štvrtá tribúna sa dá kedykoľvek dobudovať a úprimne v prešove dávno nechodí ani 6300 divákov koľko to bude mať kapacitu  na slovenské pomery momentálne plne postačujúci stánok ktorý bude konečne dôstojnný a tým že má oddelenú časť pre hostí je to ľahšíe aj pre usporiadateľov...taký prevzdušnený dizajn čo neurazí


----------



## R1S0

pekny,utulny stadion...


----------



## ayoz

Ten štadión mi pripomína české Mladú Boleslav alebo Jablonec. Vyzerá veľmi pekne, ale viac by sa mi páčil so 4 tribúnami, zhruba rovnakej veľkosti. Predsa len je to krajské mesto a proti slabším súperom by tam mohla hrávať aj repre. Ale pravdepodobne by sa v prípade potreby mohla vybudovať tá štvrtá a možno aj rohy. Ale zatiaľ bude stačiť, aj keď sa to postaví.

Akurát mi chýbajú obrázky aj z inej strany, na ktorých by bolo vidno aj ostatné tribúny.

Inak to nie je ten istý architekt ako v Michalovciach a Humennom?


----------



## Anuris

Aj ked vo vseobecnosti mam v oblube symetricke a kompaktne tvary, napriek svojej nesurodosti ten stadion v Presove nakoniec nevyzera najhorsie. Presov ako tretie najvacsie slovenske mesto by si sice zasluzil stadion na urovni toho starsieho projektu pre 12 000 divakov, ale kedze sucasna realita je taka, ze klub zostupil do 2. ligy a takmer prisiel o majoritneho vlastnika, tak nemozno mat velke oci a aj takyto skormnejsi stadionik by za danych okolnosti bol plusom a zlepsenim oproti sucasnemu stavu. 

Jednu vec by som ale urcite zmenil, a to ze by som, podobne ako niektori ini diskuteri, nechal zastresit aj tu 4. tribunu. Hned by to posobilo ucelenejsim dojmom a po pripadnom dostavani rohov by v buducnosti mohol vzniknut plnohodnotny stadion so zhruba 10-tisicovou kapacitou.


Inak, nedisponuje nahodou niekto nejakym insiderskym infom o novom futbalovom stadione v Trencine? Pred zaciatkom ligy predstavitelia klubu na tlacovke hovorili, ze do konca jula by mali mat hotovy projekt, a kedze uz pomaly konci august, tak by bolo fajn, keby sme uz nieco mali moznost vidiet alebo sme aspon vedeli, kedy sa klub chysta cosi odprezentovat.


----------



## ayoz

Tak 4. tribúna nie je zastrešená preto, že žiadna 4. tribúna nie je. AKurát miesto, kde by mohla byť (ako ny Myjave a v českých mestách, ktoré som napísal vyššie).


----------



## Anuris

Je pravda, ze obrazky na tej strane neuvadzaju, ze by malo ist o tribunu a klasicka tribuna to ani nebude, ale podla toho sikmeho sklonu a zdanliveho dostatku priestoru pre osadenie sedaciek som si myslel, ze tam nejake miesta pre divakov tiez budu.

Kazdopadne plati, ze so 4 zastresenymi tribunami by sa mi ten projekt pacil viac.


----------



## yuriy

Hagyari tam mal este jeden obrazok:









zaujimalo by ma ako maju v projekte vyriesene parkovanie, ci klasicky slovensky, nijak ?


----------



## Azbest

o parkovisku rec nebola...no predpokladam ze s ohladom na to ze pri stadione su 2 velke parkoviska,ktore podla mojho nazoru stacia pokryt kapacitu stadiona si nemyslim ze sa bude nieco diat...v septembri zasada zastupitelstvo...potom budeme mudrejsi...


----------



## vlaDyka

yuriy said:


> Hagyari tam mal este jeden obrazok:
> 
> zaujimalo by ma ako maju v projekte vyriesene parkovanie, ci klasicky slovensky, nijak ?


V Trnave si napr. s touto otázkou veľku hlavu nerobia a rovno dali na známosť, že s parkovaním pre štadión VÔBEC !!! nerátajú a že im chýba asi 3300 parkovacích miest.... veď čo už - nech si parkujú kde chcú (po sídliskách). :bash:
A v tychto dnoch dostala City Arena stavebné povolenie, pricom z prezentovanych 1150 park. miest je aktualne uz len 833 pre polyfunčkné centrum a 212 pre stavbu štadióna s kapacitou 18 910 miest. 
No ostatne "kapacity" ostali bez zmeny...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619099&page=5


----------



## Daren

^^ asi dostali malo od statu museli to prehodnotit


----------



## chefe

neviete preco je jedna tribuna v takom uhle ako je? preco to nieje klasicky stvorec? ved to je podla mna nie velmi pekne mat nakrivo jednu tribunu


----------



## ayoz

Nejaké info ohľadom rekonštrukcie v BB:

http://bbonline.sk/rekonstrukcia-stadiona-snp-sa-dostane-na-pretras-v-mestskom-zastupitelstve/


----------



## Nihillek

NTC Poprad:


----------



## wuane

^^ ta stara tribuna je velmi pekna z architektonickeho hladiska.Je to retro,ale nadcasove,dobre ze ju nechali. Mojim tajnym snom bolo aj zachovanie ´´Novej tribuny´´ na Tehelnom poli,aby tam nieco ostalo po starom stadione,ale to asi nebolo mozne.


----------



## ayoz

Toto popradské NTC zatiaľ vyzerá parádne, akurát by som aj tie nosníky strechy namaľoval na modro, nech to ide s nadstavbou.

Ja by som k tomu pristavil ešte 3 takéto tribúny a pekný štadión je na svete (aj keď pre Poprad asi zbytočný, ale aspoň pre mládežnícke reprezentácie). Teda by som ho oveľa radšej videl dorobený tak "anglicky" ako s tými plastovými hrôzami čo boli na vizualizácii.


----------



## chefe

wuane said:


> ^^ ta stara tribuna je velmi pekna z architektonickeho hladiska.Je to retro,ale nadcasove,dobre ze ju nechali. Mojim tajnym snom bolo aj zachovanie ´´Novej tribuny´´ na Tehelnom poli,aby tam nieco ostalo po starom stadione,ale to asi nebolo mozne.


na TP sa to nedalo, lebo otocili stadion o 90 stupnov a mozno bude cely posunuty


----------



## Schipol

Pekny stadion budu mat aj v Budapesti s kapacitou 26000 divakov
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107047849#post107047849


----------



## Anuris

^^ Zmenili vizual? Myslel som, ze to ma vyzerat takto...










Inak, minimalne taka kapacita mala byt aj na Tehelku - a keby sa zbytocne neznizila jedna tribuna (+ dalsie sa nezapratali tolkymi skyboxami a stlpami z vyskovky), tak by aj bola...


----------



## J1mbo

Anuris said:


> Inak, minimalne taka kapacita mala byt aj na Tehelku - a keby sa zbytocne neznizila jedna tribuna (+ dalsie sa nezapratali tolkymi skyboxami a stlpami z vyskovky), tak by aj bola...


uz som to tusim tebe raz hovoril ze ta tribuna nieje znizena nezmyselne ale koli tienenie bytovkam vedla... to ci ten stadion nemohol byt niekde inde je uz ina zalezitost, ale tam kde je ta tribuna vyssia nemohla byt... tak uz prosimta prestan s tou nezmyselne znizenou tribunou


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, zasa stadion, ktory trapne vypada jako stadion. mali by sa vsetci ist ucit ku nam, ze stadion ma vypadat jako atrakcia v nakupnom stredisku.


----------



## Anuris

J1mbo said:


> uz som to tusim tebe raz hovoril ze ta tribuna nieje znizena nezmyselne ale koli tienenie bytovkam vedla... to ci ten stadion nemohol byt niekde inde je uz ina zalezitost, ale tam kde je ta tribuna vyssia nemohla byt... tak uz prosimta prestan s tou nezmyselne znizenou tribunou


Ja viem, ze si mi to hovoril, ale tvoju odpoved stale beriem iba ako osobnu domnienku... i ked podporenu profesijnym backgroundom (kedze z inych tvojich prispevkov som vyrozumel, ze si asi architekt)... ktora ma uplne nepresvedcila. 

Preco? Jednak pre niektore nezodpovedane otazky...



Anuris said:


> Ten kusok, o co je to znizene, spravi tak velky rozdiel? Navyse, ked sa medzi stadionom a tymi bytovkami nachadza stromoradie, ktore svojou vyskou na vizualizacii samotny stadion prerasta...?


A jednak preto, ze povodny navrh NFS z cias Ficovej vlady, ktory Kmotrik do velkej miery prebral, znizeny nebol...










Nespochybnujem ale, ze sa vtedy mohlo jednat o nejaky velmi rany projekt, ci iba studiu, ktora medzicasom presla pripomienkovanim, v ramci ktoreho sa rozhodlo o potrebe znizenia... Zatial som to ale nikde nevidel oficialne potvrdene, takze si stale stojim za tym, ze je to (v pripade tohto projektu nie jediny) nezmysel.  Navyse, aj na tomto priestorovo obmedzenom uzemi sa mu dalo vyhnut, stacilo neumiestnit stadion na vyvysene "plato" - len kam by potom Kmotrik nastrkal svoje biznisy, vsakze...


----------



## Anuris

Inspiracia pre niektore slovenske stadiony (Pasienky, Stiavnicky...)?

A toto je dizajnovo super. :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

Schipol said:


> Pekny stadion budu mat aj v Budapesti s kapacitou 26000 divakov
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107047849#post107047849


akurat ked som bol v Budapešti, tak kamarát silou mocou chcel ist omrknuť výstavbu tak tu je fotka cca mesiac stará... 
,

Inač toto neni Národny štadion, ale štadión pre Ferencvároš, narodak hraje v olympiskom parku


----------



## motooo

Anuris said:


> Ja viem, ze si mi to hovoril, ale tvoju odpoved stale beriem iba ako osobnu domnienku... i ked podporenu profesijnym backgroundom (kedze z inych tvojich prispevkov som vyrozumel, ze si asi architekt)... ktora ma uplne nepresvedcila.


Pokial sa nemylim, tak J1mbo robi u Kallaya, takze asi tu na fore tazsie najdes niekoho, kto by mal presnejsie info. Myslim, ze v tom prvom navrhu nebola bytovka, takze tam nieje potrebne riesit svetlotechniku. :lol:


----------



## Anuris

motooo said:


> Myslim, ze v tom prvom navrhu nebola bytovka, takze tam nieje potrebne riesit svetlotechniku. :lol:


Bavime sa ale o tieneni postihujucom Novu dobu a nie bytovky, ktore maju vzniknut v ramci vystavby stadiona a ktore su situovane na inej strane (vedla neznizenej tribuny), nie?












motooo said:


> Pokial sa nemylim, tak J1mbo robi u Kallaya, takze asi tu na fore tazsie najdes niekoho, kto by mal presnejsie info.


V takom pripade by som to info uz samozrejme nebral iba ako osobnu domnienku, ale ako oficialne zdovodnenie.


----------



## robinos

Anuris said:


> Inspiracia pre niektore slovenske stadiony (Pasienky, Stiavnicky...)?
> 
> A toto je dizajnovo super. :cheers:


No ten prvý je v pohode riešenie, maximálne dostačujúce a myslím, že hladisko netreba ani zväčšovať či na pasienkoch alebo v Bystrici. Samozrejme, v dnešnej dobe sa už štadióny budujú tak, aby hľadisko pri futbalovo-altetických ( nie atleticko-futbalových, zaleži pre koho je v prvom rade určený ) štadiónoch začínalo vo výške aspoň dvoch metrov nad úrovňou, čím sa zlepšuje výhľad aj pri nižších radoch na futbal. Ale to by nebola rekonštrukcia, ale prestavba a finančne inak náročná.

A tie ostatné. Nemyslím si , že naša krajina je v štádiu, aby si mohla dovoliť budovať futuristicke štadióny za miliardy skk aj keď je to nádhera. Radšej viacej štandardných ako jeden veľkolepý. Možno raz ...


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> Nemyslím si , že naša krajina je v štádiu, aby si mohla dovoliť budovať futuristicke štadióny za miliardy skk aj keď je to nádhera. Radšej viacej štandardných ako jeden veľkolepý. Možno raz ...


V principe plne suhlasim.  Na druhu stranu, ten projekt nie je z Kataru ani UAE, ale z Rumunska, co tiez nie je bohata krajina. Ani v ramci Rumunska sa pritom nebavime o dvojmilionovej Bukuresti, ale meste menom Craiova, ktore je mensie ako BA. No a v neposlednom rade, cena toho stadiona ma byt 80 mil. €, co je len o 10 mil. viacej ako v pripade nasho "Narodneho futbaloveho stadiona", ktory ma navyse o polovicu nizsiu kapacitu. V tomto svetle sa zda, ze by sme si takyto futuristicky krasny stadion aj dovolit mohli, zatial co obrovskym plytvanim a luxusom mozno skor nazvat tu kmotrikovsko-ficovsku nadheru...

PS: Je samozrejme otazne, ci sa ten stadion v Rumunsku aj niekedy realne postavi a ak ano, tak ci bude naozaj stat 80 mil. a nie podstatne viac.


----------



## R1S0

to je fuk,ani u "nas" narodny vo finale nebude za tych 70m


----------



## robinos

Anuris said:


> V principe plne suhlasim.  Na druhu stranu, ten projekt nie je z Kataru ani UAE, ale z Rumunska, co tiez nie je bohata krajina. Ani v ramci Rumunska sa pritom nebavime o dvojmilionovej Bukuresti, ale meste menom Craiova, ktore je mensie ako BA. No a v neposlednom rade, cena toho stadiona ma byt 80 mil. €, co je len o 10 mil. viacej ako v pripade nasho "Narodneho futbaloveho stadiona", ktory ma navyse o polovicu nizsiu kapacitu. V tomto svetle sa zda, ze by sme si takyto futuristicky krasny stadion aj dovolit mohli, zatial co obrovskym plytvanim a luxusom mozno skor nazvat tu kmotrikovsko-ficovsku nadheru...
> 
> PS: Je samozrejme otazne, ci sa ten stadion v Rumunsku aj niekedy realne postavi a ak ano, tak ci bude naozaj stat 80 mil. a nie podstatne viac.



No veď to, postavený nie je ani jeden. V reále ten slovanistický nebude stáť ani polovicu, real cena podľa mňa tak 30-40 mil. zbytok ide , veď vieme kde sa stratia prachy. Treba brať hlavne iba ten štadión a porovnávať tie navzájom a nie tú ,,nádheru,, okolo. Porovnávať je strašne ťažké, keď sa tuneluje kde tade a pravdy sa nedopátrame ako na Slovensku tak aj v Rumunsku...


----------



## ayoz

Tak hlavne ani u nás nebude stáť národný štadión 70 miliónov, štát na to dáva myslím 23, čo je aj cena toho štadióna. Za svoje si Kmotrík postaví akurát tie stavby okolo, ktoré sám aj chce.


----------



## didinko

ayoz said:


> Tak hlavne ani u nás nebude stáť národný štadión 70 miliónov, štát na to dáva myslím 23, čo je aj cena toho štadióna. Za svoje si Kmotrík postaví akurát tie stavby okolo, ktoré sám aj chce.


A čo podľa teba znamená to Kmotríkove "za svoje"?


----------



## ayoz

didinko said:


> A čo podľa teba znamená to Kmotríkove "za svoje"?


Nie som si istý či sa chápeme. Pokial viem, podľa dotácií čo boli zverejnené Kmotrík dostane 23 mega (to som už písal) a podľa vizualizácie to môže byť zhruba hodnota toho štadióna. Zvyšok sú súkromné Kmotríkové budovy ako centrála TA3 a asi byty a tie si postaví sám, rovnako ako by si ich postavil bez štadióna, keby to pre neho nebolo "nutné zlo", ktoré mu ale zaplatí štát a tak vlastne minie svoje peniaze len na ziskové veci a nie na futbal.


----------



## Anuris

ayoz said:


> Nie som si istý či sa chápeme. Pokial viem, podľa dotácií čo boli zverejnené Kmotrík dostane 23 mega (to som už písal) a podľa vizualizácie to môže byť zhruba hodnota toho štadióna. Zvyšok sú súkromné Kmotríkové budovy ako centrála TA3 a asi byty a tie si postaví sám, rovnako ako by si ich postavil bez štadióna, keby to pre neho nebolo "nutné zlo", ktoré mu ale zaplatí štát a tak vlastne minie svoje peniaze len na ziskové veci a nie na futbal.


Byty a centralu TA3 by som do tych 70 milionov, ktore ma oficialne stat stadion, vobec nezahrnal. To vsetko by mali byt dalsie naklady nad ramec tejto sumy, ktore uz idu na vrub samotneho Kmotrika (povod jeho majetku dajme teraz bokom)...

Z tych 70 milionov sa prefinancuju dve veci - stadion a ta vyvysena betonova platforma, na ktorej je osadeny. Realna cena stadiona moze byt tak 30-40 milionov. Hodnotu platformy, v ktorej maju byt komercne prevadzky a parkovacie priestory, sam Kmotrik vycislil na 30 milionov. Som mu to ochotny verit, z pohladu statu sa ale jedna o uplne zbytocnu investiciu, ktora nema s NFS takmer nic spolocne a tazit z nej bude najma Kmotrik (este aj z toho parkingu je pre NFS vyclenenych len chabych 145 miest). Cize ak sa rozhodlo o tom, ze stat zaplati z celkovych nakladov 40%, tak to malo byt 40% z max. 40 a nie zo 70 milionov, t. j. nie 27 milionov, ktore bolli vladou schvalene, ale max. 16.

27 je naozaj takmer hodnota celeho stadiona, resp. 3/4 jeho hodnoty - zavisi od toho, ci ho ohodnotime na 30 alebo 40 milionov. Kedze ine 20-tisicove stadiony v okolitych krajinach (Eden, Debrecin) stali 40 a kedze v Trnave budu 3 nove tribuny stat 28 mil., tak mozme byt velkorysi a tych 40 milionov kludne pripustit aj pri NFS.


----------



## ayoz

Anuris said:


> Byty a centralu TA3 by som do tych 70 milionov, ktore ma oficialne stat stadion, vobec nezahrnal. To vsetko by mali byt dalsie naklady nad ramec tejto sumy, ktore uz idu na vrub samotneho Kmotrika (povod jeho majetku dajme teraz bokom)...
> 
> Z tych 70 milionov sa prefinancuju dve veci - stadion a ta vyvysena betonova platforma, na ktorej je osadeny. Realna cena stadiona moze byt tak 30-40 milionov. Hodnotu platformy, v ktorej maju byt komercne prevadzky a parkovacie priestory, sam Kmotrik vycislil na 30 milionov. Som mu to ochotny verit, z pohladu statu sa ale jedna o uplne zbytocnu investiciu, ktora nema s NFS takmer nic spolocne a tazit z nej bude najma Kmotrik (este aj z toho parkingu je pre NFS vyclenenych len chabych 145 miest). Cize ak sa rozhodlo o tom, ze stat zaplati z celkovych nakladov 40%, tak to malo byt 40% z max. 40 a nie zo 70 milionov, t. j. nie 27 milionov, ktore bolli vladou schvalene, ale max. 16.
> 
> 27 je naozaj takmer hodnota celeho stadiona, resp. 3/4 jeho hodnoty - zavisi od toho, ci ho ohodnotime na 30 alebo 40 milionov. Kedze ine 20-tisicove stadiony v okolitych krajinach (Eden, Debrecin) stali 40 a kedze v Trnave budu 3 nove tribuny stat 28 mil., tak mozme byt velkorysi a tych 40 milionov kludne pripustit aj pri NFS.


Tak o tej platforme som nevedel, že by mala byť taká nákladná. Každopádne ak, ako vravíš, bude slúžiť stále najmä Kmotríkovi stále je to o tom, že štát zaplatí väčšinu štadiónu a pre Kmotríka je to preto oveľa menšie zlo.

A pri tom predchádzajúcom návrhu by som aj tým 40 miliónom veril, ale tento na mňa pôsobí veľmi lacno.


----------



## potkanX

ono to pekne vypada na papieri, ze stat zaplati kus zo stadiona a nejaku platformu a zvysok pekne bude cvakat godfather. lenze platforma su 1PP, 1NP a 2NP a kus z toho su uz priamo tie gotfatherove prevadzky, cela cast pod bytmi co bude obchodak je v tomto zahrnuta, takisto jako priestory ABcky. nevraviac o tom, ze samozrejme do tohoto spada aj specialne zakladanie pod ABcku a pod tu 24poschodovu budovu, kde bude pilot jako v indii bohov a bude to stat poriadny majlant.


----------



## J1mbo

Anuris said:


> Nespochybnujem ale, ze sa vtedy mohlo jednat o nejaky velmi rany projekt, ci iba studiu, ktora medzicasom presla pripomienkovanim, v ramci ktoreho sa rozhodlo o potrebe znizenia... Zatial som to ale nikde nevidel oficialne potvrdene, takze si stale stojim za tym, ze je to (v pripade tohto projektu nie jediny) nezmysel.  Navyse, aj na tomto priestorovo obmedzenom uzemi sa mu dalo vyhnut, stacilo neumiestnit stadion na vyvysene "plato" - len kam by potom Kmotrik nastrkal svoje biznisy, vsakze...


no ano, mam to relativne z prvej ruky  a to plato nijako nezvysuje tribuny, lebo hracia plocha je na urovni terenu a plato je le dookola stadionu, takze aby mohli byt tribuny nizsie musela by byt hracia plocha zakopana, plato nema nato ziaden dopad


----------



## wuane

Myslim ze moznost rozsirenia na 30 000 bude v Trnave.


----------



## Anuris

V BA by to ale malo vacsi zmysel.


----------



## wuane

^^ samozrejme, je to uplny nonsens ze sa s tym v BA nepocita.Ale tak co cakat od Kmotrika.


----------



## Ayran

Už ani na východe Slovenska nemusíte zostať v zime bez bajku. V Prešove vzniká nové miesto pre extrémne športy. Nová Extreme Sports hall sa nachádza na Bardejovskej ulici 16, konkrétne sa jedná o budovu bývalého skladu nábytku za "Hruškou".


----------



## michaelse

wuane said:


> Myslim ze moznost rozsirenia na 30 000 bude v Trnave.


bohuzial ani tam nie,max 20-21 tisic podla dostupnych info,ale je jasne ze ak v trnave a v bratislave sa nepostavi teraz stadion s moznostou na rozsirenie do 30 tisic tak je jasne ze uz ani nikdy najblizsich 50 rokov nikto taky stadion stavat ani nebude,co mne nejako neprekaza velmi ale ak by chceli mat zapas ME na slovensku tak mozu zabudnut lebo nebude kde hrat


----------



## wuane

^^ napriek tomu si myslim ze by sa to dalo v Trnave vyriesit. Zapadna tribuna je skladacka,predpokladam ze to ich sucasne rozsirenie by riesili cez nu. No viem si predstavit ze by sa tam postavila riadna,mozno 2 urovnova tribuna,vacsia nez bude vychodna.Mozno by musela byt na nase pomery extremne vysoka ale 10 tisicova pozdlzna tribuna vo svete nie je ziaden unikat. Tam by sa to skratka pod la mna dalo,je tam priestor.A dokonca mam pocit ze s cislom 30 000 po rozsireni manipuloval aj samotny Poor.


----------



## Anuris

> Ako ďalej Pavol Adamec podotkol, kapacita hľadiska sa ustálila na čísle 19-tisíc. „V prípade spoločenskej požiadavky vieme navýšiť počet miest až na 30-tisíc vybudovaním západnej tribúny. To však v najbližších rokoch nepredpokladáme,“ vraví Adamec.


http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/10980-...osti-o-city-arene-pozrite-si-vizualizacie.htm

Navysit kapacitu City Areny po technickej stranke nie je je problem - ved nateraz zostava zachovana spominana zapadna tribuna (kapacita: 3 350 miest), ktoru staci zburat, namiesto nej postavit vyssiu + este mozno maju pripravene nejake riesenie aj pre pripadne rozsirenie novych tribun... a je to. Otazka je, aky by to malo v Trnave, ktora nie je ani len 3. najvacsie slovenske mesto, zmysel... Tam bohato staci to, co sa tam aktualne buduje. Vacsie stadiony treba situovat do BA a KE. 

Kosice by mali mat kazdopadne aspon rovnaky stadion (na urovni 20 000) ako Trnava. Pokial to teraz nema kto a za co postavit, tak potom radsej nech nestavaju nic ako nejaku desattisicovu lowcost skladacku...

PS: Tu je zoznam najvacsich samostatne stojacich tribun (niektore uz mozu byt medzicasom zburane).


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Myslim ze moznost rozsirenia na 30 000 bude v Trnave.


V 30-tísícovej Trnave by sa teoreticky hrať mohlo, len by sa to prezentovalo ako štadión na predmestí Bratislavy.


----------



## Ayran

ta skladačka ma menši kapacitu ako teraz čermel.. to sa fakt neoplati v KE, radšej vyburat oval a postavit tam jednu normalnu tribunu naproti hlavnej


----------



## ayoz

*(Staro)Nové info ohľadom štadióna v BB*

http://bbonline.sk/novy-stadion-nemusi-byt-na-stiavnickach/

Dúfam, že nejaká 5 tisícová skladačka v BB nikdy nebude. Teda určite nie ako domáci štadión Dukly (v Kremničke alebo MFK Rakytovce ok). To už radšej súčasné Štiavničky. By som sa musel hanbiť za BB, keby mala mať štadión na úrovni Myjavy alebo ZM. Však sme krajské mesto, nie nejaká dedina. Takto budeme môcť o repre alebo nejakej európskej súťaži, ak by sa tam Dukla nejakou šťastnou náhodou dostala niekedy, len snívať a chodiť do Žiliny, možno časom do Ružomberka.


----------



## SunshineBB

Dukla patri na Stiavnicky 50 rokov, a nesmie tomu byt inak. Radsej v tretej lige tu, ako v prvej na trapnej skladacke :gunz:


----------



## Anuris

V BB by mal podla mna byt 12-tisicovy stadion, cize nieco podobne ako sa udajne planuje v Trencine. 

A ked uz je rec o Trencine, tak tu je opat nejake mini info ohladne noveho stadiona od administratora oficialneho kluboveho fora:



> dnes su dve alternativy roznej financnej narocnosti, obe splnaju podmienky europskych poharov... stale sa na tom intenzivne pracuje, ale prosim trpezlivost... pracuje sa na tom, aby sa v najkratsom moznom case zmenil aktualny stav...
> 
> viem, ze to je par prazdnych slov, ale pracuje sa na tom... viac dnes nemozem povedat... trpezlivost... verim, ze vas prekvapime...
> 
> ***
> 
> prvorade je dat stadion dokopy cim skor, nic nepokazim, ak poviem, ze v pripade lacnejsej verzie sa bude pokracovat v snahe postavit novy stadion na inom mieste na zelenej luke... uvidime... bojujeme
> 
> drzte nam palce


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Dukla patri na Stiavnicky 50 rokov, a nesmie tomu byt inak. Radsej v tretej lige tu, ako v prvej na trapnej skladacke :gunz:


Tak ja si tiež myslím, že Dukla patrí na Štiavničky, ale v prípade normálneho štadióna by som prežil aj keby sa postavil inde. Ale pod normálnym štadiónom si nepredstavujem 4 tribúnky od SEDA, ale nejaký normálny projekt. No bohužiaľ šéf Dukly sa viac stará o to, aby mali štadióny Slovan, Trnava a Žilina, ako Dukla. Navyše na Štiavničkách asi nikdy nebude môcť byť normálny futbalový štadión, ale len atletický. 

Najlepšou alternatívou by bolo postaviť skladačku niekde v meste len na dobu poriadnej rekonštrukcie Štiavničiek a potom poslať každú z tribún nejakej mestskej časti. Napríklad do Kremničky, Rakytoviec, Jakuba a Podlavíc/Šálkovej...  Ale to je asi hudba budúcnosti, ak vôbec nejaká


----------



## wuane

Nechcem tu rozputavat vasne,ale nazor ´´radsej ziadny stadion ako skladacku´´ by si zasluzil aby v jeho konkretnom meste sa naozaj nic neinvestovalo a usetrene peniaze nech sa investuju do vylepsenia ´´skladaciek´´ v inych mestach. Pretoze realita je taka,ze peniaze nemuseli ist len na ´´skladacky´´. Mohli byt investovane aj do rozvoja a vylepsenia vacsich projektov futbalovych stadionov,ale to by chcelo rozhybat sa aj na urovni samotneho futbaloveho klubu. Lenze mne je jasne ze vacsina klubov na to proste nema,takze sa stavaju niekde ´´len skladacky´´. Niektorym to ale evidentne nie je jasne. Cusal by som ako vos pod chrastou keby v mojom meste niekto chcel zadarmo investovat do 5-6 tisicoveho stadiona (aj to bude vacsinou problem zaplnit) s plne krytym hladiskom. Hlavne ked tie peniaze su daleko viac dolezite v inych oblastiach ako v stadionoch ktore patria sukromnym spolocnostiam. Je to ale uz tak ze su vyclenene na tento ucel. 

Okej teda,vyhlaste referendum v BB proti investicii do Stiavniciek,nech tie peniaze daju radsej na vacsi stadion povedzme v Kosiciach alebo v Presove.

Niektori ludia by mali zliezt z toho vysnivaneho paralelneho vesmiru naspat na zem.


----------



## Anuris

Mne tieto uvahy o novej skladacke v BB pripadaju ako zly napad, pri ktorom nie je najdolezitejsia vhodnost alebo perspektiva daneho riesenia, ale vyslovene iba to, aby sa nahodou nenechali prepadnut nejake peniaze, ked uz na ne mame narok... Taketo nehospodarne a nezmyselne minanie za kazdu cenu mi pripomina sposob, akym sa neraz pristupuje k eurofondom. Lenze kym rozne eurofondove blbosti zatiahnu bohate zahranicne krajiny, pricom velku cast z nam prideleneho balika aj tak nevycerpame, v tomto pripade ide o plytvanie obmedzenych domacich zdrojov, ktore by sa inde dali vyuzit ucelnejsie. Za normalnych okolnosti by sa o tie statne dotacie malo sutazit s konkretnymi projektami a nie sa to a priori hala-bala rozdelit podla toho, odkial pochadza "preceda" alebo kde mame nejakeho svojho kamarata ci sponzora. Potom sa vo vidine lahko ziskatelnych finacnych injekcii v jednotlivych mestach narychlo prijimaju kadejake pochybne rozhodnutia.

Pokial nie je momentalne mozne prist s komplexnym a dlhodobym riesenim, tak by sa v BB svojho podielu mali naozaj radsej vzdat v prospech ineho mesta. Stavat na zelenej luke neperspektivnu nizkokokapacitnu skladacku a popritom zrejme nechat zaniknut Stiavnicky (pretoze, kto tam potom bude hrat a ako sa ten stadion bude dalej vyuzivat?) sa mi nezda byt dobrym krokom. Pritom jadro poblemu s rekonstrukciou/prestavbou Stiavniciek, co by bol ovela lepsi variant, je v podstate byrokratickeho charakteru (dohoda MO s mestom) a da sa podla mna vyriesit. Hadam sa to podari.


----------



## potkanX

Anuris said:


> V BB by mal podla mna byt 12-tisicovy stadion, cize nieco podobne ako sa udajne planuje v Trencine.
> 
> A ked uz je rec o Trencine, tak tu je opat nejake mini info ohladne noveho stadiona od administratora oficialneho kluboveho fora:


aj ja som sa snazil z chalaniska vytiahnut nejake blizsie info, kedze sa pozname este od cias strednych skol, ale ani ja som z neho v podstate nic konkretne nedostal.


----------



## Krisieka

Anuris said:


> Technicka poznamka: Pri tych stadionoch vo vystavbe su vsetky mesta... s vynimkou Krakova, kde sa ale stavia multifunkcna arena pre OH... mensie ako BA – skor na urovni Kosic.
> 
> U tych uz postavenych ma priblizne rovnaky pocet obyvatelov ako BA Gdansk, kde maju krasny stadion pre 43 tisíc divakov. Nam by stacil taky isty aj pre 30, co je zaroven spodna hranica pre kandidaturu na Euro 2020, ktore sa bude hrat napriec celym kontinentom.



AHOJ
Nie som si isty kolko maju te Hale v Blavie a Kosicach, ale ta v Krakove ma :

:bash:
Wielkość widowni : - 15 328 miejsc, z czego:
Na trybunach stałych - 11 554 miejsc,
Na trybunach składanych - 3774 miejsc.
Wielkość głównej areny sportowej – 4318 m2 dla lekkoatletyki i 2388 m2 dla innych dyscyplin sportowych.
Powierzchnia boiska - 1750 m2.
-2hala treningova spojona z hlavnou

Wielkość hali treningowej wraz z widownią dla 304 osób i zapleczem: 3 649 m2.
Powierzchnia netto wraz z garażem ogólnodostępnym: 84 819 m2.
Parkingi.
Obiekt będzie dysponował w sumie 1341 miejscami parkingowymi:


----------



## ayoz

wuane said:


> Nechcem tu rozputavat vasne,ale nazor ´´radsej ziadny stadion ako skladacku´´ by si zasluzil aby v jeho konkretnom meste sa naozaj nic neinvestovalo a usetrene peniaze nech sa investuju do vylepsenia ´´skladaciek´´ v inych mestach. Pretoze realita je taka,ze peniaze nemuseli ist len na ´´skladacky´´. Mohli byt investovane aj do rozvoja a vylepsenia vacsich projektov futbalovych stadionov,ale to by chcelo rozhybat sa aj na urovni samotneho futbaloveho klubu. Lenze mne je jasne ze vacsina klubov na to proste nema,takze sa stavaju niekde ´´len skladacky´´. Niektorym to ale evidentne nie je jasne. Cusal by som ako vos pod chrastou keby v mojom meste niekto chcel zadarmo investovat do 5-6 tisicoveho stadiona (aj to bude vacsinou problem zaplnit) s plne krytym hladiskom. Hlavne ked tie peniaze su daleko viac dolezite v inych oblastiach ako v stadionoch ktore patria sukromnym spolocnostiam. Je to ale uz tak ze su vyclenene na tento ucel.
> 
> Okej teda,vyhlaste referendum v BB proti investicii do Stiavniciek,nech tie peniaze daju radsej na vacsi stadion povedzme v Kosiciach alebo v Presove.
> 
> Niektori ludia by mali zliezt z toho vysnivaneho paralelneho vesmiru naspat na zem.


Ale oni nechcú investovať do Štiavničiek, ale postaviť nejakú búdu mimo o ktorú sa aj tak zase 50 rokov nikto nebude starať a to je rozdiel


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Nechcem tu rozputavat vasne,ale nazor ´´radsej ziadny stadion ako skladacku´´ by si zasluzil aby v jeho konkretnom meste sa naozaj nic neinvestovalo a usetrene peniaze nech sa investuju do vylepsenia ´´skladaciek´´ v inych mestach. Pretoze realita je taka,ze peniaze nemuseli ist len na ´´skladacky´´. Mohli byt investovane aj do rozvoja a vylepsenia vacsich projektov futbalovych stadionov,ale to by chcelo rozhybat sa aj na urovni samotneho futbaloveho klubu. Lenze mne je jasne ze vacsina klubov na to proste nema,takze sa stavaju niekde ´´len skladacky´´. Niektorym to ale evidentne nie je jasne. Cusal by som ako vos pod chrastou keby v mojom meste niekto chcel zadarmo investovat do 5-6 tisicoveho stadiona (aj to bude vacsinou problem zaplnit) s plne krytym hladiskom. Hlavne ked tie peniaze su daleko viac dolezite v inych oblastiach ako v stadionoch ktore patria sukromnym spolocnostiam. Je to ale uz tak ze su vyclenene na tento ucel.
> 
> Okej teda,vyhlaste referendum v BB proti investicii do Stiavniciek,nech tie peniaze daju radsej na vacsi stadion povedzme v Kosiciach alebo v Presove.
> 
> Niektori ludia by mali zliezt z toho vysnivaneho paralelneho vesmiru naspat na zem.


Mily Wuane,

ty ako fanusik Slovanu, futbaloveho ci hokejoveho, ktoremu sa na stadiony skladame vsetci si dovolis nieco taketo napisat?

Fico povedal ze da peniaze, a preto ja ako fanusik Dukly budem cely stastny z posratych 2,4 mil € ? Moj klub mozeme prestahovat na nejaku smiesnu skladacku bez ohladu na historiu, tradiciu ci "genius loci". A mozem byt rad a suchat nohy. Nebud smiesny. 

Mne na Stiavnickach absolutne nic nechyba, keby som chcel byt velmi narocny tak si viem predstavit nejake prekytie tribun za 1 mil € + drobne upravy (turnikety, sektory) . Ak sa neudeje dohoda a Stiavnicky sa rekonstruovat nebudu, ja si stadion typu Senice,Myjavy a spol neprosim a Fico moze dotaciu na BB presunut do Jelšavy. A ak stadion nebude splnat nejake normy, tak radsej budem pozerat na okresny prebor.

Stiavnicky napriek veku su velkoryso navrhnuty stadion, kopec miesta v sektoroch, strategicka poloha, parkoviska, este nedavno najsilnejsie umele osvetlenie , napriek atletickej drahe dobry vyhlad na ihrisko. A to nehovorim o tom ze iny taky atleticky stadion snad okrem Pasienkov tu nemame. A fakt neviem kto by ho udrziaval keby Dukla musela odist. 

Fakt som prekvapeny ze prave ty mas takyto nazor na tuto temu.


----------



## wuane

^^ No, fanusik Slovana ,ako sa to vezme. Skor uz taky televizny. Na KHL som este nebol a na Corgon lige uz pekne dlho nie... takze mne sa veru na nic neskladate... 

Takze calm down...
Ved pises co som napisal,ked to tam nechcete,dajte o tom jasne stanovisko,nech sa do BB zbytocne neinvestuje a peniaze sa mozu pouzit zmysluplnejsie. 

PS: Dobry atleticky stadion je aj v Dubnici.


----------



## wuane

ayoz said:


> Ale oni nechcú investovať do Štiavničiek, ale postaviť nejakú búdu mimo o ktorú sa aj tak zase 50 rokov nikto nebude starať a to je rozdiel


To som nevedel. Ja som videl vizualizacie prebudovanych Stiavniciek ,resp. doplnenie skladacky. Myslel som si ze brojite proti tomu. Stavat novy stadionik je naozaj odveci.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> To som nevedel. Ja som videl vizualizacie prebudovanych Stiavniciek ,resp. doplnenie skladacky. Myslel som si ze brojite proti tomu. Stavat novy stadionik je naozaj odveci.


Ked sa 4 melony investuju do Stiavniciek, budem suchat nohami a budem "ticho ako vos pod chrastou".


----------



## robinos

Plne súhlasím s ,,wuane,,. proste berte to realisticky.

Iba napíšem svoj názor, na nikoho neutočím, nikoho neuprednostňujem, iba napíšem to čo vidím a ako to cítim.

Všetko je podmienené vstupom 6 klubov do českomoravskej ligy a vytvorení o 3-4 roky ,,federálnej,,. Kluby sú podla mňa vybrané a 
napíšem aj prečo. Ide o túto šesticu:

*SK Slovan Bratislava* - bohatý majiteľ, štadión vo vystavbe a o tri roky bude spľňať podmienky FAČR.
*FC Spartak Trnava* - presne tak isto ako Slovan
*MSK Zilina* - bohatý majiteľ , štadión v podstate vyhovuje ešte treba doriešiť pár vecí a jasná záležitosť
*FK Senica* - bohatý ambiciózny majiteľ, ktorý robí pre futbal maximum. Štadion pokračuje vo výstavbe a o 2 roky bude spĺňať pomienky.
*MSK Ružomberok* - bohatý majiteĺ, štadión pri dostavaní tribún za bránou a vyhrievania bude po menších úpravách spľňať podmienky.Majú ešte čas na realizáciu, jeden rok aj počas sezóny.
*AS Trenčín* - dlho som tomu neveril, ale zdá sa, ako tu čítam, ľady sa pohli a mesto, žsr a holandania našli spoločnú reč. Budú to mať náročné a majú ešte dĺhu cestu pred sebou.

- všetky tieto kluby majú blízko k moravským hraniciam, kluby by týmto súhlasili a myslím aj český spozory. Česi už vyslovili súhlas, podmienený tím, že urobíme infraštruktútru ,
aby vyhovovala FAČR. Hneď na to vláda uvolnila milióny na prestavby , náhoda ... ? Aj geograficky aj počtom obyvateľov by sedel pomer 2:1 , teda 12 českých a 6 slovenských klubov.

Napíšem prečo aj ostatný nateraz nie:

*FK Dukla B.Bystrica* - problémy so štadiónom, majiteľ nemá víziu, Sťahovanie, spájanie klubov Podbrezová,Dubnica atď. A teraz prišiell riadiť dokonca SFZ. Možno raz tampostúpi. 
*MFK Košice *- štadión nie je ani na ceste. mesto nemá peniaze a klub má obrovské dlhy.
*FC Tatran Prešov* - možno po reštarte naberie správny smer, ale je to ešte na dlho
*Spartak Myjava* - majiteľ výrazne podporovaný mestom, nebudú mať finančne n tak náročný projekt
*Vion Zlaté Moravce *- majiteľ nemá dostatočné peniaze a štadión má ďaleko od splnenia podmienok
*FC Nitra* - tak tu je to na veľmi dlho, raz možno nový majiteľ
*DAC D.Streda* - tak tu je to úplne niekde inde

Potom sú tu iné kluby,mestá a štadióny. Ako Michalovce,Bardejov,Poprad či Topoľčany kde sa začala alebo začne prestavba.
Ale tu sa SFZ tiež poistil, keď v rýchlosti vytvoril zničoho nič po rokovaniach s českou stranou rebríček klubov SFZ.
Ak by náhodou nejaký zbohatlík prebral tieto kluby s vybudovanou infraštruktúrou , tak o zaradení klubov do federálnej ligy rozhodne aktuálny rebríček,ktorý odzrkadluje posledných 5 rokov. Aktuálny je :

(k 10.1.2013) spolu body = ligy + pohár

*1. ŠK Slovan Bratislava* (437,58=314,58+123)
*2. MŠK Žilina* (396,10=294,10+102)
*3. FC Spartak Trnava* (321,56=221,56+100)
*4. FK Senica* (317,20=256,20+61)
5. FK Dukla Banská Bystrica (294,01=213,01+81)
6. FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce (285,32=212,32+73)
*7. MFK Ružomberok* (264,95=218,95+46)
*8. AS Trenčín* (242,41=198,41+44)
9. FC Nitra (239,94=193,94+46)
10. MFK Košice (231,20=176,20+55) 

- možeme sa staviť , že o 2-3 roky , keď sa bude o tom rozhodovať, tak bude veľký záujem od veľa ľudí ,
aby táto šestica klubov bola na popredných miestach tejto tabuľky ! Je to iba môj subjektívny názor,
a sám som zvedavý či je to tak ako si myslím. Uvidíme, snáď som sa žiadneho fandu nedotkol...

tu sú pomienky od FAČR, celkom zaujímavé vízie http://www.kshp.cz/index.php?id=p_2012

Pre zaujímavosť iba vytrhnem zaujímavosti. Štadión minimálne pre 3.000, optimum 8.000 a viac. 5 percent hosťom. Minimálne 1/3 krytá na hlavnej tribúne. Priestory pre média, vnutorné a vonkajšie ozvučenie. Vnútorný a vonkajší monitoring. Turnikety a retardéry. Ošetrovny pre fanúšikov. WC muži - 1 záchod pre 200 ľdí, 1 pisoár pre 125 ľudí. Pre ženy - 1 záchod pre 200 ľudí. atď atď. Zaujímavé a u nás nepredstavitelné zatiaľ.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^

beriem to ako zajimavy prispevok a moja reakcia v ziadnom pripade nema byt reakciou urazeneho fanusika "nevyvoleneho" klubu

ale

nikdy nepochopim, kto z ceskej strany moze mat zaujem o spolocnu ligu? v cechach ma ake take meno jedine slovan a v poslednej dobe zilina. zbytok je pre nich absolutne nezaujimavy. ano aj trnava, aj kosice. cesky futbal je na uplne inej urovni a slovenske kluby mu nemaju co ponuknut. 

na druhej strane nechapem nas slovakov preco mame potrebu rozbijat si ligovy futbal a nutit sa niekam, kde nas v skutocnosti nechcu. preco su zrazu peniaze na infrastrukturu? preco ich nemozeme investovat v ramci nasej ligy, ale az pri vidine novej sutaze? 

tu je kopa vynikajucich zapasov, ktore by pri troche vacsej snahy mohli konkurovat aj tym ceskym 

napr

Slovan - Spartak
Spartak - Nitra
Spartak - Zilina
Zilina - Slovan
Dukla -Zilina
Dukla- Ruzomberok
Kosice - Presov
Kosice - Slovan
(Senica - Myjava)


----------



## robinos

Za všetkým hľadaj peniaze. Pre firmy je to spoločný trh, mobilný operatory, banky, pivovary atď. Vedia to aj české kluby, aj oni dostanú ak sa trh zväčší o tretinu viacej peňazí. Oni v lige majú tiež plno neatraktivnych znojmo,jihlava,pribram, ale aj dnes také Brno neláka. A fanúšika sa nikto nebude pýtať. Tí čo ostanú v tejto lige budú spokojný.

My nemáme čo rozbiť,naša liga je na úplnom dne. Ale treba napísať, že aj najvyššia slovenská liga ,ktora sa vytvorí,sa bude hrat na nových štadiónoch. A kazdy bude môcť snáď postúpiť či vypadnúť.


----------



## michaelse

noo v cesku sa chcu zbavit malo atraktivnych klubov z hlavnej sutaze tak radi priberu par klubov odnas, len je aj mozne to ze ked po par rokoch ked budeme mat stadiony ktore ako tak splnia ich podmienky tak to nakoniec pohory na ich typickej jesitnosti,nebolo by to prvykrat co prave kvoli tomu si nikoho nechceli do ceskych sutazi pustit zo zahranicia


----------



## slovanista222

Ludia prosim vas prestante uz snivat o spolocnej lige s cechmi, ci hokejovej alebo futbalovej. Vo futbale mali cesi krizu davnejsie dozadu a vtedy aj celkom vazne rozmyslali zobrat k sebe zopar nasich klubov. Vtedy bola aka-taka sanca a mozno je aj dobre, ze sme ju nevyuzili, pretoze teraz ked uz su v cesku za vodou by tych zopar nasich klubov zo svojej sutaze bezmilosti vypoklonkovali. Oni to proste maju v povahe takze pokial by sme velmi chceli spajat ligu s niekym inym, tak tymto smerom by to asi nemalo byt(aj ked otvorene hovorim, ze vidiet u nas Spartu, Slaviu ci Banik by som bral). V hokeji je to vidiet snad este markantnejsie ked nepristupili na ziadny z x navrhov, ktory im bol predlozeny. Chceli iba Slovan a Kosice(aj s nimi mali problem, pretoze su daleko od hranic). 
Nemyslim si, ze tu je to otazka nejakeho expandovania ceskych sponzorov do SR. Z tohto by sme praveze ovela viac mohli vytrieskat my nez oni. Pre ceske firmy su zaujimave skor rakusko ci polsko(s prihliadnutim nato, ze kopec ceskych firiem uz na slovensku davno posobi). Tak ako uz bolo spomenute, my cechom nemame moc co ponuknut a nasilu sa im tlacit do zadku je trosku pod uroven...


----------



## robinos

slovanista222 said:


> Ludia prosim vas prestante uz snivat o spolocnej lige s cechmi, ci hokejovej alebo futbalovej. Vo futbale mali cesi krizu davnejsie dozadu ...


Myslím, že toto veľmi nie sú stránky pre podobné diskusie a tak iba v rýchlosti. Česi by chceli a veľmi, len keby sme boli aspoň na ich úrovni. V tomto stave nemajú záujem, a nemal by nikto. Pre české firmy vôbec nie je zaujímavé Rakúsko či Poľsko. V Rakúsku sa presadia iba tí najlepší z najlepších z čiech a slovenska. Žiadny rakúšan nezajde do českej banky a nebude pravidelne kupovať české potraviny a to nikdy. To v Poľsku je iné, ale tu je iný problém. Čokoľvek ponúkneš - výrobok, službu atď., na všetko ti poliak odpovie polovičnou cenou. Takže zasa nič. Vieš, ono je všetko inak ako si poväčšinou nahovárame. Takže podľa mňa je veľmi naivné si myslieť, že niekto z ničoho nič nalieva do futbalu (Kmotrík,Póór,Filo,Antošík,Levársky atď.) milióny eur pre to , aby tu hral stále iba našu ligu. Ale ako vravím, táto diskusia je večná a vyrieši ju čas.

Aspoň aktuálne foto zo Senice z fcbk.


----------



## Ayran

paradny stadion bude mat senica kay:


----------



## ayoz

Parádny by mala, keby zostala pri pôvodnom návrhu. Takto bude mať len nový štadión.


----------



## Anuris

Dalsie info o Trencine z rovnakeho zdroja ako v minulosti:



> o lokalite sa este nehovori ani zdaleka, najskor treba dat dokopy sucasny stadion a ked tam bude vsetko OK, potom sa mozeme pozerat dalej... verim, ze este pred koncom roka bude moct dat klub v tomto smere prve oficialne stanovisko...
> 
> novy stadion je zalezitost klubu, mesta ale aj celeho regionu... ked to bude aktualne, verime, ze vsetky sily sa spoja... nie je vylucene, ze pripradny novy stadion nebude napokon na sucasnom mieste... ale toto je vsetko v horizonte 5-15 rokov, takze vela veci sa moze este zmenit...
> 
> my dnes potrebujeme rychle, kvalitne, vyhovujuce a relativne lacne riesenie...


WTF!? Naco tomuto vobec venujem pozornost, ked ma zrazu ist o horizont *5-15!* rokov. Ved v lete hovorili o novom stadione pre 12 000 divakov do troch rokov. Odvtedy sa na tom vraj neustale pracuje a pomaly sa to hybe dopredu a potom sa len tak medzi recou spomenie, ze az do dalsej dekady je to neaktualne a medzicasom sa asi pristupi k nejakemu trvalemu provizoriu, ako to uz u nas byva zvykom...


----------



## Anuris

potkanX said:


> pche... sak tam nemaju ani jednu vyskovku, ani jedinu bytovecku... ani obchodacik tam nevidno, maju sa este co ucit


Oproti Srbom, ktori v Belehrade postavili stadion priamo na streche OC, sme aj my amateri... :lol:



Bez_imena said:


> Stadion Shopping Mall
> 
> Newly opened shopping mall Stadion (stadium) is the largest venue of this kind in the Old Belgrade. Situated in the Voždovac area, it offers unique concept that combines shopping, fun and sport. On the rooftop stands large football stadium, after which the shopping mall got its name.


----------



## wuane

^^ pochybujem ze toto splna podmienky FIFA alebo UEFA.


----------



## Anuris

V kazdom pripade je to haluz.


----------



## wuane

^^ urcite je to zaujimava kurziozitka,ale aj v Petrzalke sa myslim riesilo ked sa este uvazovalo o novom stadione na Artmedii,ze by boli pod nim garaze,ale to by porusili bezpecnostne podmienky. Ktovie ako je to v pripade ak je pod stadionom nejaka nakupna pasaz. Ze ci to beru vyslovene kvoli terorizmu,alebo kvoli riziku samovznietenia vozidiel a možnosti vybuchu alebo co... na druhej strasne,pod arenou v Amsterdame vedie dialnica mestkeho okruhu...:nuts:


----------



## robinos

Podľa mňa tiež hrozné riešenie. Ten koncept a myšlienka je nedomyslená. Ten štadión je ,,nad,, mestom a ešte otvorený. V Belehrade sú nepríjemné zimy, celé mesto je otvorené a postavené na na dvoch veľkých riekach a tak tam fúka a fúka. Cez leto sú tam vysoké teploty. takže na tom štadióne je to určite za trest. A tie ultramoderné stľpy po celom hladisku , bŕŕŕ... Samozrejme to nespľňa parametre UEFY a FIFY. A o doprave ani nehovorím, minulú zimu som sa tam chcel pozrieť a po troch križovatkách a blúdení som to vzdal,proste starý belehrad. Ako kuriozita fajn, ale či to stálo za to


----------



## yuriy

wuane said:


> ^^ urcite je to zaujimava kurziozitka,ale aj v Petrzalke sa myslim riesilo ked sa este uvazovalo o novom stadione na Artmedii,ze by boli pod nim garaze,ale to by porusili bezpecnostne podmienky. Ktovie ako je to v pripade ak je pod stadionom nejaka nakupna pasaz. Ze ci to beru vyslovene kvoli terorizmu,alebo kvoli riziku samovznietenia vozidiel a možnosti vybuchu alebo co... na druhej strasne,pod arenou v Amsterdame vedie dialnica mestkeho okruhu...:nuts:


To len Kmotor potreboval vyhovorku, aby mohol stadion zburat... Podobne klamstva v mediach boli aj ohladom toho, ze budeme musiet hrat vo Viedni, lebo u nas "nebol" ziadny vyhovujuci stadion... a pritom v ZA sme mali vyhovujuci... :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ten štadión na nákupáku je strašný low-cost. Vypadá to akoby im zvýšili peniaze z výstavby prístreškov na nákupné vozíky.


----------



## robinos

Pekné počasie a tak návšteva ligového matchu FK a ruže sa núkala. Okrem dobrého zápasu v dobrej a príjemnej kulise som troška pofotil. Akustika tohto štadióna sa prudko zmenila a myslím, keď sa uzavrie to bude riadny kotol aj pri menšej návšteve.

























































*Nová umelka je prekrytá ochrannou fóliou, škoda nabudúce ...*






















*Tu je senická futbalová nafukovačka. Počkali sme si aj na nočné nasvietenie a veru nesklamalo.*


----------



## michaelse

^^
kay: kay: kay:


----------



## robinos

Dve aktuálne zo Senice.



















pridávam dnešné aktuálne fotečky z facebooku FKSE, 4.12.2013



















tuším budeme aktualizovať každý deň , aktuálna z facebooku FKSE, 5.12.2013


----------



## Schipol

Fotky z pomaly dokoncujuceho budapestianskeho stadionu
https://picasaweb.google.com/1128618...eat=directlink


----------



## Nihillek

^^
Akoze pekne od teba, ale mam pocit, ze je to trochu odveci v tomto fore...


----------



## Schipol

Nihillek said:


> ^^
> Akoze pekne od teba, ale mam pocit, ze je to trochu odveci v tomto fore...


Ja nemam pocit, ze by to bolo akoze odveci, len som chcel dat vediet ako sa stavaju aj inde stadiony a navyse sa tu nepise vylucne len o slovenskych stadionoch :bash:


----------



## Cubo99

^^ tiez si nemyslim ze by to bolo odveci, pretoze je viac ako iste ze podobny stadion by sa v tomto cisto slovenskom threade nikdy nemusel vyskytnuut ))  a preto pridavam este jeden zo sveta  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593796&page=17


----------



## Anuris

Ja nemam nic proti ozivenu diskusie zahranicnymi inspiraciami, ktore ukazuju, ze veci sa daju riesit aj inak ako na Slovensku. Problem skor vidim v tom, ze ten budapestiansky link nefunguje. 

A tu je nieco zo Slovenska:

Ľadová kryha v Pezinku ponúkne hokej a relax


----------



## wuane

^^ toto by bolo super keby sa postavilo.Konecne prilezitost zahrat si hokej v PK okrese.To tu fakt chybalo.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tymto prispevkom by som chcel reagovat na debatu ohladom stadiona Dukly BB. Vo svetle novych skutocnosti, po skonceni jesennej casti CL musim priznat ze som bol donuteny zmenit svoj nazor, a pokial je pravda co sa mi dostalo do usi, tak sa budem modlit aj za 5 tisicovu "skladacku" nech ju spravia hocikde. Moj nazor ze radsej na Stiavnickach v tretej lige je bezpredmetny, nakolko v nasom bananistane hrozi, ze fubal z Bystrice odide pokial nebude stadion zodpovedajuci normam. 

Je to dost paradoxna situacia. Uz od sezony 2000/2001 po tom co sa Dukly ujal novy sponzor s vacsimi ci mensimi prestavkami prebiehaju rokovania ohladom prepisania pripadne odkupenia stadiona od Armady SR. Za 13 rokov sa nepohlo nic, ak teda nespomeniem investicie kovacika do chabej rekonstrukcie. Dukla ma najhorsi travnik v lige, katastrofalny sektor hosti napriek tomu, ze nebyt zapeklitej situacie, uz by Stiavnicky mozno boli davno zrekonstuovane. Napriek tejto skutocnosti, napriek tradicii klubu hrozi, ze klub zanikne, a mne je z toho vazne na blvanie. 1 FC Kosice, Inter, Petrzalka, Banik Prievidza, Tesla Stropkov ... kto bude dalsi? Dukla? Potom Nitra, Tatran, Zilina? 

Neodpustim si jedovatu poznamku. Dukle hrozi zanik klubu pre chybajucich 1,6 mil € na odkupenie stadiona od statu, zatial co ten isty stat prispieva na stadion Slovana 27 mil €.


posledny nech zhasne svetlo

:dead:


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Tymto prispevkom by som chcel reagovat na debatu ohladom stadiona Dukly BB. Vo svetle novych skutocnosti, po skonceni jesennej casti CL musim priznat ze som bol donuteny zmenit svoj nazor, a pokial je pravda co sa mi dostalo do usi, tak sa budem modlit aj za 5 tisicovu "skladacku" nech ju spravia hocikde. Moj nazor ze radsej na Stiavnickach v tretej lige je bezpredmetny, nakolko v nasom bananistane hrozi, ze fubal z Bystrice odide pokial nebude stadion zodpovedajuci normam.
> 
> Je to dost paradoxna situacia. Uz od sezony 2000/2001 po tom co sa Dukly ujal novy sponzor s vacsimi ci mensimi prestavkami prebiehaju rokovania ohladom prepisania pripadne odkupenia stadiona od Armady SR. Za 13 rokov sa nepohlo nic, ak teda nespomeniem investicie kovacika do chabej rekonstrukcie. Dukla ma najhorsi travnik v lige, katastrofalny sektor hosti napriek tomu, ze nebyt zapeklitej situacie, uz by Stiavnicky mozno boli davno zrekonstuovane. Napriek tejto skutocnosti, napriek tradicii klubu hrozi, ze klub zanikne, a mne je z toho vazne na blvanie. 1 FC Kosice, Inter, Petrzalka, Banik Prievidza, Tesla Stropkov ... kto bude dalsi? Dukla? Potom Nitra, Tatran, Zilina?
> 
> Neodpustim si jedovatu poznamku. Dukle hrozi zanik klubu pre chybajucich 1,6 mil € na odkupenie stadiona od statu, zatial co ten isty stat prispieva na stadion Slovana 27 mil €.
> 
> 
> posledny nech zhasne svetlo
> 
> :dead:


vies nejake konkretnejsie info ohladaom zaniku/presunu dukly?


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> vies nejake konkretnejsie info ohladaom zaniku/presunu dukly?


Uplne konkretne oficialne info nemam. Avsak novy stadion v Poprade vraj neostane dlho nevyuzity. Ked si clovek posklada mozaiku - kazdy rok nizsi rozpocet, kazdy rok nizsie ciele, pravidelny odchod najlepsich, dlzoby voci hracom, necinnost manazmentu Dukly , stoziare svietiace na pol plynu , strecha hlavnej tribuny nesvieti uz vobec, relevantna posila za posledne roky ziadna ked hraci uz neodchadzaju ani do ciech, ale rovno do inych klubov v CL. Terajsie 7 miesto a kvalitna atmosfera na stadione je ako labutia piesen fanusikov Dukly. Nic nie je iste, ale ja bohuzial mam ten pocit. Raz som ho uz mal, mozno pomohol aj pochod fanusikov, ale tentokrat to uz tak ruzovo nevidim.


----------



## wuane

^^ to by bola velka skoda. Dukla je bastou futbalu v oblasti,a bola by velka skoda keby z dalsieho krajskeho mesta sa vytratil prvoligovy futbal. Mas pravdu ze je zvratene aj to,ze stat sa snazi vnutit podporu Dukle tym sposobom,ktory momentalne az tak nepotrebuje,a pritom adresnejsie smerovanie podpory by mohlo klubu pomoct daleko viac.


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Uplne konkretne oficialne info nemam. Avsak novy stadion v Poprade vraj neostane dlho nevyuzity. Ked si clovek posklada mozaiku - kazdy rok nizsi rozpocet, kazdy rok nizsie ciele, pravidelny odchod najlepsich, dlzoby voci hracom,...


Takže takto to má Kováčik vymyslené. Poprad si vymení s Bystricou ligy a presunie sa licencia na corgoňa do Popradu. Počul som dávnejšie , že Kováčik má blízko k Popradu, preto tam je futbalove NTC. Ale toto ? Jasné , že Štiavničky nie je investícia iba 1,6 milióna ale oveľa viacej. Ale to, že Kováčikovi štadión potavia SFZ,UEFA, štát a mesto Poprad je tiež zaujímavé zistenie. Uvidíme teda cez leto, nepredbiehajme. 

Tak teda BB či vlastne ,,Kováčikov Poprad,, sa vracia do hry o 6 miestenku a teda mylil som sa s AS hno: ?

Iba to možno potvrdzuje moju úvahu, že posledné dva roky , čo sa deje ohľadne štadiónov nie je náhoda. :bash:

Inak miesteniek do ligy sa otvára viacej. Nitra a DS ešte neboli potrestané za korupciu. Čaká sa na súdy, ale kedže sa všetci v podstate priznali... Hrozí im dokonca odobratie licencie a u nás je možné všetko. Ak si niekto povie že to tak chce. To znamená , že na ligu si možno mydlia ruky iný. Bardejov, Michalovce či Podbrezová ( to sa chcem aj spýtať SunshineBB, aké je vlastne teraz prepojenie medzi Duklou a Podbrezovou? ). 

Takže možno rýchle striedanie a šok ? Hore Poprad, Bardejov, Michalovce či Podbrezová a dolu Dukla, Nitra a DAC DS ? hno:


----------



## i_love_ikarus

robinos said:


> Takže možno rýchle striedanie a šok ? Hore Poprad, Bardejov, Michalovce či Podbrezová a dolu Dukla, Nitra a DAC DS ? hno:


Dunajska nech ide pokojne dole... to čo sa tam deje, to je čistý cirkus... načo taký klub?
Nehovorím, že ostatní sú na tom ružovo, že inde nemeškajú výplaty, ale DUnajská aj s tými podivuhodnými majiteľmi... Suma sumárum - falošné doklady hráčov, odchod hráčov pre nevyplatené peniaze, predávanie zápasov... Z histórie sa nedá žiť... 
A pokojne Michalovce nech idú miesto nich - sympatický štadiónik a do klubu majitelia sú ochotní dávať peniaze 
Dukly by bola škoda... Aj Nitry (aj keď tam teraz tiež majú finančné, divácke aj hráčske suchoty...)... No uvidíme... Každopádne, ten Poprad je zaujímavá novinka...

PS: A tá Podbrezová zaujíma aj mňa - načo by ju Kováčik ťahal do Corgoň ligy? Nestačí mu BB? Či už nemá s Podbrezovou nič spoločné? Ako dopadlo to "partnerstvo" BB-Dubnica-Podbrezová?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

http://highlife.sk/31-najvtipnejsich-simulovani-vo-futbale/

Nech kľudne skrachujú, aj tak je nezmysel dať zo štátnych peňazí čo i len euro na takú primitívnosť akou je profesionálny futbal.


----------



## didinko

Z tohoto normálne nemôžem :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

Dukla Poprad ... vsetko je to v rovine JPP , moj osobny pocit je ze nemam dovod neverit

Projekt F-Partner ... pokial viem, tento smiesny projekt partnerstva Dubnica-Dukla-Podbrezova zanikol par rokov dozadu. Vysledkom bolo 3 miesto Dukly v CL a koniec ligoveho futbalu v Dubnici. 

Podbrezova ... sledujem kazde kolo, chystam sa na jar prist pozriet nejaky lepsi zapas, asi s Michalovcami, velmi drzim palce po tolkych rokoch, avsak tiez by som nedal ruku do ohna, ci niekomu neprenechaju licenciu.


----------



## Anuris

Tak v Trencine sa to konecne trochu rozhybalo...

Rybníček v kine oznámil plánované búranie štadióna



> Podľa slov generálneho manažéra AS je do leta v pláne búranie nekrytých tribún. „V súčinnosti so stavbou železnice vedia zužitkovať získaný materiál na stavbu násypu. Podľa kalkulácie železníc by to vyšlo na niečo cez 100 000 eur. Ak by sme to chceli riešiť bez tejto možnosti, náklady na zbúranie nekrytých tribún siahajú až do výšky 700 000 eur. Som jednoznačne presvedčený, že nikto z nás nemôže o tejto šanci čo len polemizovať. Pre Trenčín to je jedinečná príležitosť, ktorú treba využiť,“ prezradil Rybníček.
> 
> Búranie štadióna je podmienené schválením potrebnej sumy v rozpočte mesta Trenčín na budúci rok. Zasadnutie mestského zastupiteľstva je na programe 12. decembra. „Verím, že aj s podporou mesta a mestských poslancov urobíme nevyhnutný prvý a zároveň veľký krok k naplneniu nášho spoločného sna. Veľa z nás sa túži dožiť nového štadióna. Preto sme pripravení komunikovať s každým a odpovedať na všetky otázky. Futbal v Trenčíne a Trenčania si zaslúžia kultúrnejšie prostredie, než je to v dnešnej podobe. AS má za sebou, ale predovšetkým pred sebou, zaujímavú cestu. Sme šťastní, že obrovskú podporu pociťujeme dnes na každom kroku a z každej strany. Preto musíme o nové výzvy spoločne zabojovať,“ doplnil generálny manažér AS.


A este info k novemu stadionu z kluboveho fora:



> ako prve je v plane vystavba tribuny pre cca 3000 ludi s kompletnym zazemim, skyboxami a vsetkym potrebnym na strane dnesnej nekrytej tribuny, stavat sa bude v etapach, celkova kapacita by mala byt az 10 000
> 
> ***
> 
> stara tribuna pojde nasledne dole
> stadion bude bez drahy, ktora tam uz aj tak par rokov nie je
> sportova skola ma vlastny oval tusim na stavebnej
> 
> ***
> 
> pojde o uzavrety stadion z kazdej strany
> 
> zostavajuce tribuny - su dve moznosti
> lacnejsia - SE a MY
> drahsia - stadion s kompletnym zazemim pre divakov
> 
> na stretnuti zaznelo, ze sa chceme vyhnut tej lacnejsej alternative
> 
> ak budeme hrat pohar v lete (este tam nie sme), este asi mimo trencina
> taka je realita...


----------



## robinos

Anuris said:


> Tak v Trencine sa to konecne trochu rozhybalo...
> 
> Podľa tých prejavov ešte nevedia ako to má vyzerať. Potom teda nie je ešte projekt na svete a keďže to má byť full výbava, tak projekt bude zložitý. Na to treba vybaviť stavebné povolenie a mrte pečiatok. Teda ak ideme podľa zákona. Takže odhad minimálne 2 sezony. A nechcem byť provokativný, ale ak iba likvidáciu 3/4 štadióna stanovia na astromatických 700.000 , tak ani si neviem predstaviť koľko majú záujem,, preliať,, na štadióne a kde zoženú také prachy.


----------



## potkanX

na stadione sa zatial neminaju verejne peniaze, cize je predpoklad, ze sa nejako moc neplytva.
projekt pokial viem nejaky je, ale nie je iste, ci sa podla neho bude moct stavat.


----------



## SunshineBB

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/159692/poslanci-zatrhli-smele-plany-trencianskeho-as/




> Zbúranie starých tribún na trenčianskom futbalovom štadióne mestskí poslanci nepodporili. Na dnešnom rokovaní neodsúhlasili v rámci rozpočtu na rok 2014 sumu 105-tis. eur na túto investičnú akciu.


----------



## Cubo99

^^
smiesnych 105 litrov...uz vidim jak o rok, odklepnu tych 700 litrov, aby sa mohol dakdo nabalit...


----------



## Anuris

Trenciansky AS predstavil vizualizacie noveho stadiona:


----------



## wuane

^^ myslim ze v pohode.Adekvatne velkosti mesta aj klubu.

edit: Dufam ze osadia aj sedacky  nechapem preco nie su uz aj vo vizualizacii,aj ked je to viac menej hmotovka.


----------



## Anuris

Podla mna je to velmi dobry projekt - na slovenske pomery idealny. :cheers: Taky styl ala nove tribuny v Plzni. Ziadny luxus, ale napriek tomu kulturne, dostojne a perspektivne. Zhruba tak som si to aj predstavoval.

Skoda, ze mestski poslanci neboli ochotni podporit zburanie stareho stadiona. Myslim, ze kooperacia so zeleznicami bol rozumny napad a tych 105 tisic nie je az tak vysoka suma. Najvacsie maslo na hlave ma ale aj tak vlada s jej fraskoidnou "koncepciou" podpory rozvoja futbalovej infrastruktury. Len za peniaze, ktore sa idu dat Kmotrikovi na jeho trapne "Narodne nakupno-ubytovacie centrum", by sa da dali komplet prefinancovat miminalne dva take stadiony, ake navrhuju Trencine. Pri spolucasti sukromneho kapitalu by mohol byt poriadny stadion v kazdom krajskom meste. Obzvlast, ak by sa zmysluplnejsie a spravodlivo prerozdelili aj ostatne dotacie - najma 13 milionov pre Poora a mensie prispevky pre zbytocne privelky pocet dalsich miest, z ktorych niektore sa do zoznamu dostali evidentne iba na zaklade protekcie. Bud nech sa peniaze na vystavbu stadionov rozdelia transparentnym a ucelnym sposobom alebo nech da od toho stat ruky uplne prec.


----------



## Anuris

Trochu vacsia (15k, z toho 6k iba na statie) a drahsia (20 mil. €) verzia navrhovaneho stadiona v Trencine:

Audi-Sportpark, Ingolstadt


----------



## slovanista222

Ten trenciansky stadion vyzera v pohodicke, presne takto by som si to na slovensku predstavoval. Skoda, ze v Senici, kde mali pripraveny podobny variant len s oddelenymi tribunami a mali aj dostatocnu volu nieco vybudovat, isli nakoniec "myjavskou" cestou. 
Z tych vizualizacii sa mi zda, ako keby im ten projekt robila rovnaka firma, ako Kmotrovy jeho NFS...biele tribuny bez sedaciek + cervene schodiska a celkovo ten vzhlad vizosiek...


----------



## robinos

Čo dodať ? Ešte horšie ako som si myslel. To, že existuje aspoň vizualizácia ( docela pekná a zaujímavá ) je jediná vec z celého projektu výstavby po ročnej práci vedenia AS. Načo s tým idú do sveta, keď to stojí všetko na vode, ako kedysi v Košiciach, Prešove, v Nitre, V Trnave či na Slovane ? Veď nemajú podporu mesta či kraja. Nemajú vyčlenené financovanie a idú stavať s bubnom na zajace niečo ,,veľké,,. Vyhlásiť, že chceme štadión za 12.000.000e, dáme naň 2.500.000 , sfz 2.400.000 a teraz občania mesta nahrabkajte 7.100.000 je veľmi neseriózne. Bez dohody , projektov a určite nie s konečnou sumou. A to teraz klub má problém položiť rýchlo na stôl smiešnych 105.000 a žobroní na vedení mesta a v podstate vydiera a hrá na city ľudí, že ušetria teraz pol milióna ? Veď nech to zacvakajú, mesto nech im dá povolenie na buranie, ale hlavne nech najprv urobia financovanie než začnú stavať.

A to že dnes to aj na Slovane stojí ešte s ,,národným,, štadiónom na vode, je pre mňa šok ...


----------



## aquila

Inak hento je od mesta dost velka hlupost, ze nevyuzili tu ponuku. Ta cena nie je az taka prestrelena. Vid kolko stalo buranie stadiona v petrzalke resp aj slovanu.

Navyse teraz sa platia dost mastne sumy za sutinu. Za zmiesany stavebny bordel okolo 20 euro za kubik a pri betone je to asi 5 euro za kubik.

Sak aj buracie prace s odvozom za normalny rodinny dom su okolo 10 tisic euro..


----------



## robinos

Jedna doteraz nepublikovaná štúdia senického štadióna. Náhodne objavená na internete.

*2012 Štadión FK Senica (štúdia)

Senica novostavba

autor: Ing. Radovan MIKULÁŠ
Juraj FAČKO*

Možno z tohto vyšla terajšia verzia. Trocha iné riešenie, niekoho čiastočne môže inšpirovať.


----------



## Koll86

Ďalší návrh rekonštrukcie štadióna v BJ , neviete niečo viac o tomto projekte?


----------



## Koll86




----------



## robinos

Na odľahčenie na skok do sveta. Aby sme sa tu na vianoce netrápili s našimi štadiónmi , tak tu prinášam jeden z tých TOP čo sa v európe postavil a tento rok už funguje (moja srdcovka).

*LILLE (France) Stade Pierre-Mauroy - "Grand Stade"* pre ME2016

populácia mesta : 1.164.716

výstavba : 2009
opening : 17.aug.2012
cena: 282 mil. + hotel 42 mil
kapacita : futbal 50.186
kapacita ostatné športy : 6.900 - 30.000
parkovanie : 7.000 miest
vip boxy : 1.842 miest
špeciality : zatváracia strecha a otvaracie futbalové ihrisko
prestavba ihriska: futbal na halový šport 24 hodín


*projekty foto :*

























































:banana: *realita a moje uznanie* :banana: :


----------



## albiman

Ani nechapem naco stavat na Slovensku nove futbalove stadiony? Ved futbalova a fanusikovska kultura na Slovensku je na urovni 0(chcel som pisat nejaku krajinu ale nechcem urazat nikoho. Kym nespravia poriadok a nezacnu hrat lepsi futbal ja urcite nebudem chodit na futbalove zapasy I., II. ligy, hoci milujem futbal 

Aj tento thread ukazuje ako sa stavia u nas stadiony, ked pastujeme zahranicne projekty


----------



## Nihillek

albiman said:


> Ani nechapem naco stavat na Slovensku nove futbalove stadiony? Ved futbalova a fanusikovska kultura na Slovensku je na urovni 0(chcel som pisat nejaku krajinu ale nechcem urazat nikoho. Kym nespravia poriadok a nezacnu hrat lepsi futbal ja urcite nebudem chodit na futbalove zapasy I., II. ligy, hoci milujem futbal
> 
> Aj tento thread ukazuje ako sa stavia u nas stadiony, ked pastujeme zahranicne projekty


A ako by si chcel zlepsit futbalovu kulturu na tych ruinach? Nove stadiony su nevyhnutne aby sme sa niekam pohli. Futbal nie je len o civeni na ihrisko, ale aj prijemne prostredie, posedenie s rodinou, priatelmi, pivecko atd...(teda ako kde :-D). A na slovensku ligu sa rozhodne nikdy nechodilo kvoli super kvalite futbalu a tie stadiony kedysi boli zaplnene.


----------



## ayoz

Nihillek said:


> A ako by si chcel zlepsit futbalovu kulturu na tych ruinach? Nove stadiony su nevyhnutne aby sme sa niekam pohli. Futbal nie je len o civeni na ihrisko, ale aj prijemne prostredie, posedenie s rodinou, priatelmi, pivecko atd...(teda ako kde :-D). A na slovensku ligu sa rozhodne nikdy nechodilo kvoli super kvalite futbalu a tie stadiony kedysi boli zaplnene.


čo furt máte s tou rodinou?  Teda nepoznám krajinu, kde by sa robil futbal pre rodiny a kde by 40 tisíc divákov tvorilo 10 tisíc rodín. Ale ak chápeš ako rodinu dedka, strýka a bratranca, tak to ok.


----------



## robinos

albiman said:


> Ani nechapem naco stavat na Slovensku nove futbalove stadiony? Ved futbalova a fanusikovska kultura na Slovensku je na urovni 0(chcel som pisat nejaku krajinu ale nechcem urazat nikoho. Kym nespravia poriadok a nezacnu hrat lepsi futbal ja urcite nebudem chodit na futbalove zapasy I., II. ligy, hoci milujem futbal
> 
> Aj tento thread ukazuje ako sa stavia u nas stadiony, ked pastujeme zahranicne projekty


Ty určite patríš medzi tých jednoduchých, ktorých to nezaujíma, nechodia, nesledujú ale za to potrebujú komentovať, čítať a vidieť všetko. Kľudne nechoď, ja osobne chodím vždy keď môžem. A dokonca idem aj keď sa nehrá a je jedno či ako naposledy v Senici či Belehrade. A čo sa týka toho, že sa tu občas objaví aj iný štadión Nuž samozrejme u nás je to taká bieda že až. Ale tak na základe toho, že to nikoho nezaujíma ( a to je jedno či fotbal, šport alebo politika) tak sa ani nečudujme, že ...

p.s: A radšej tu vidieť štadión aj z mimo SK, ako čítať tu na portále ,,hlúposti,, ľudí , ktorých to nezaujíma. Na to máš iné weby. Ď.


----------



## wuane

albiman said:


> Ani nechapem naco stavat na Slovensku nove futbalove stadiony? Ved futbalova a fanusikovska kultura na Slovensku je na urovni 0(chcel som pisat nejaku krajinu ale nechcem urazat nikoho. Kym nespravia poriadok a nezacnu hrat lepsi futbal ja urcite nebudem chodit na futbalove zapasy I., II. ligy, hoci milujem futbal
> 
> Aj tento thread ukazuje ako sa stavia u nas stadiony, ked pastujeme zahranicne projekty


Existuju aj horsie ligy,alebo porovnatelne so Slovenskou,a napriek tomu sa tam buduje infrastruktura.Lebo maju ochotu nieco zmenit.
Ja pevne verim ze prostredie bude mat vychovny ucinok.Ak budu ludia vidiet ze spravcom stadiona na stadione zalezi,ze si nenecha nicit nove tribuny a bude sa skutocne kupovat uz listok len na obciansky preukaz,tak sa moze aj spravanie ludi na stadionoch zlepsit. Ak sa ludia prestanu bat chodit na stadiony (a to nie len kvoli nespratnym fanusikom ale aj pocasiu alebo totalnemu diskomfortu) ,tak si myslim ze aj liga sa moze stat atraktivnejsou pre sponzoring alebo nejakych mecenasov. Ak by sme mali priemernu navstevu na zapas 3-4000 (co je zhruba 1 az 1,5 krat viac ako v sucastnosti) tak by to bol podla mna velky posun. Dnes nemama snad ziaden stadion okrem Ziliny,kde by sa tolko ludi usadilo pod strechu.A nemyslim si ze by ti ludia neprisli len preto lebo futbal nie je atraktivny. Staci sa pozriet do Polska,kde je sportova uroven ligy na europske pomery priemerna az podpriemerna,no napriek tomu tam chodi na futbal vela ludi. Kto si mysli ze sa tu raz bude hrat liga na urovni spanielskej alebo nemeckej,tak sa nedocka.Ide ale o ocenenie snahy,realne zhodnotenie moznosti,nejaku zdravu rivalitu(aj medzi fanusikmi). Ak viem realne zhodnotit co mozem ocakavat tak nemozem byt sklamany.


----------



## albiman

Nihillek: presne tak. Si pamatam ze napr v Rim. Sobote chodilo 8-10 000 ludi. A teraz asi 100-200  Preco je to tak?

Ayoz: ja poznam taku krajinu: UK. Vela deti a zien tam chodi na futbalove zapasy.

Robinos: jasne ze existuju take futbalove kluby kde sa hra pekny futbal a chodi vela ludi. napr Myjava atd. Kloduk dolu pred takymi klubmi. 
Ale zas 90% ostatnych prvo a druholigovych klubov ma vyuzivanost stadionov asi okolo 5-10%. 

Dobre by bolo chodit cez vikendy na take pekne stadiony a pozerat priemerne dobry futbal ale bohuzial nezijeme este v takej krajine. Kym take zapasy ako Trnava-Slovan maju echo len o vytrznosti jasne ze clovek nechce ist ta take "rizikove" zapasy a radsej ostane doma. Trebalo by upravit zakony a pokutovat a zavriet tych ktori robia bordel. Ja by som zacal s tym.

edit: a potom zacat vybudovat stadiony


----------



## Lukas_BS

uz len podla toho co si napisal v poslednom prispevku viem, ze na futbal u nas nechodis. Keby si len nesledoval spravy ale aj realne chodil tak vies kolko % z tych vytrznosti sposobuju organizatori, policajti, stadiony... je toho drviva vacsina  staci posledny priklad trnavakov v BB, nemali pristup k jedlu ani pitiu tak chceli ist do bufetu a tam vznikol problem, ty keby si cestoval niekolko desiatok km na vlastne naklady a bol dve hodiny na stadione nechcel by si sa ani napit ?? 
BTW: v Nemecku su najvacsie navstevy a tych vytrznosti je tam celkom dost staci spomenut posledne kolo v Dusseldorfe http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/2135-fortuna-duesseldorf-fc-koeln-22122013.html myslis, ze na buduci domaci zapas bude menej ludi na stadione ?  a k tomu Polsku sa nejdem ani vyjadrovat to uz asi kazdy vie aky vedia byt ich fanusikovia. Samozrejme vdaka novych stadionom sa nebiju kazde kolo na tribunach ale struktura ich kotlov ostala rovnaka ako v minulosti. Takze fakt skus ist realne aj na zapas a nie len pozerat spravy 
Nove stadiony na Slovensku-posledna sanca nasho futbalu !
A este aby som nezabudol... skus hadam na ktore zapasy je najvyssia priemerna navsteva v nasej lige ? na derby tam kde sa deju tie nechutne vytrznosti


----------



## albiman

Lukas_BS said:


> uz len podla toho co si napisal v poslednom prispevku viem, ze na futbal u nas nechodis. Keby si len nesledoval spravy ale aj realne chodil tak vies kolko % z tych vytrznosti sposobuju organizatori, policajti, stadiony... je toho drviva vacsina  staci posledny priklad trnavakov v BB, nemali pristup k jedlu ani pitiu tak chceli ist do bufetu a tam vznikol problem, ty keby si cestoval niekolko desiatok km na vlastne naklady a bol dve hodiny na stadione nechcel by si sa ani napit ??
> BTW: v Nemecku su najvacsie navstevy a tych vytrznosti je tam celkom dost staci spomenut posledne kolo v Dusseldorfe http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/2135-fortuna-duesseldorf-fc-koeln-22122013.html myslis, ze na buduci domaci zapas bude menej ludi na stadione ?  a k tomu Polsku sa nejdem ani vyjadrovat to uz asi kazdy vie aky vedia byt ich fanusikovia. Samozrejme vdaka novych stadionom sa nebiju kazde kolo na tribunach ale struktura ich kotlov ostala rovnaka ako v minulosti. Takze fakt skus ist realne aj na zapas a nie len pozerat spravy
> Nove stadiony na Slovensku-posledna sanca nasho futbalu !
> A este aby som nezabudol... skus hadam na ktore zapasy je najvyssia priemerna navsteva v nasej lige ? na derby tam kde sa deju tie nechutne vytrznosti


mas pravdu, nechodim. Posledna skusenost bola dost zla. Je pravda ze to bolo v BA na Slovan-AS Rim kvalifikacii na LM. A tiez pravda ze najvacsie nedostatky mal prave stadion ale zbadal som ze niektori Slovan fanusikovia su aki nechutni. Asi mate pravdu a naozaj chodia este slusni ludia na zapasy a drzim im palce. To ze vybava niektorych stadionov je na urovni 70ych rokov je smutne a treba to cim skor vyriesit.

Mal som stastie na zapas v Londyne na Stamford bridge pred par rokmi a bol to uzasny zazitok. 40 tisic ludi a ziadne vytrznosti, aspon ja som ziadne nezbadal. Policajtov bolo dost ale boli uplne normalni. Cely cas som sa citil bezpecne(toto nemozem povedat o Slovan zapase) Ked toto raz zazijem na Slovensku urcitem zacnem zase chodit na zapasy


----------



## Ayran

^^ slovy ty radšej nič nepiš, zjavne o tych jeho pozemkovych kšeftoch vela nevieš :bash:


----------



## michaelse

GROBARjf said:


> Jasne diera lebo je to Kmotrik/Slovan. Keby tam malo stat obchodne centrum tak by ste tu onanovali. Daj ty svojo miliony do toho projektu. Nechapem co kazdy caka, Kmotrik tam ide dat aj svoje miliony, a myslite si tu ze tam nepostavy nieco co mu aspon z casti vrati to co do toho dal.


nejde o to ze ide o meno kmotrik ale ide o vsetky okolnosti ktore ten projekt sprevadzaju,v niektorych krajinach by uz kmotrik za toto co sa tam udialo sedel v chladku
nakupne centrum si tam nezela sokoro nikto,ved vedla je polus ktory sam stagnuje tak naco dalsie stavat vedla?

ja so mza to aby tam stal stadion slovana,pravom tam patri ale takto sa to proste robit nema


----------



## _Angel_

How much does football stadium in Senica cost?


----------



## robinos

_Angel_ said:


> How much does football stadium in Senica cost?


*Fotbalový štadión FK Senica cca 5.000.000 euro *

hlavné ihrisko - drenážne systémy , zavlažovanie , vyhrievanie , umelé osvetlenie , obrazovka
pevné tribúny - kapacita 6.000 fans plus mobilné tribúny kapacita 2.000 fans
spolu kapacita 8.000
* 
Areál - 1.500.000 euro*

nafukovacia tréningová hala s klimatizáciou a osvetlením, ihrisko s umelou trávou a osvetlením, dve trávnaté ihriská (Senica,Čáčov)
*
Spolu 6 až 7.000.000 euro*

*
vlastník a názov : OMS ARENA Senica*
kapacita 8.000 - 6.000 krytých , 2000 (mobilných) nekrytých
rozmery ihriska 105 x 68
vzdialenosť pevných tribún 9.5 metra, pri mobilných tribúnach 7 metrov
výška tribúny 8,2 m , šírka tribúny 9,2 m
osvetlenie 1545 luxov
nadmorská výška 201m

..............................................................................

FK Senica football stadium, about 5 million euros 

main course - drainage systems, irrigation, heating, artificial lighting, the screen
fixed tribune - capacity 6,000 fans + mobile tribune capacity of 2,000 fans
total capacity 8,000

Areal FK Senica - € 1,500,000 

inflatable training hall with air conditioning and lighting, playground with artificial grass and lighting, two turf field (Senica, Čáčov)

Total 6-7,000,000 euros 

owner and name: OMS ARENA Senica
capacity from 8000 to 6000 covered 2000 (mobile) uncovered
field dimensions 105 x 68
distance fixed tribune 9.5 meters, mobile tribune at 7 m (minimum UEFA)
height stands 8.2 meters, width 9.2 meters tribune
illumination 1545 lux 
altitude 201 m


----------



## _Angel_

Thank you.


----------



## chefe

robinos said:


> *Fotbalový štadión FK Senica cca 5.000.000 euro *
> 
> hlavné ihrisko - drenážne systémy , zavlažovanie , vyhrievanie , umelé osvetlenie , obrazovka
> pevné tribúny - kapacita 6.000 fans plus mobilné tribúny kapacita 2.000 fans
> spolu kapacita 8.000
> *
> Areál - 1.500.000 euro*
> 
> nafukovacia tréningová hala s klimatizáciou a osvetlením, ihrisko s umelou trávou a osvetlením, dve trávnaté ihriská (Senica,Čáčov)
> *
> Spolu 6 až 7.000.000 euro*
> 
> *
> vlastník a názov : OMS ARENA Senica*
> kapacita 8.000 - 6.000 krytých , 2000 (mobilných) nekrytých
> rozmery ihriska 105 x 68
> vzdialenosť pevných tribún 9.5 metra, pri mobilných tribúnach 7 metrov
> výška tribúny 8,2 m , šírka tribúny 9,2 m
> osvetlenie 1545 luxov
> nadmorská výška 201m
> 
> ..............................................................................
> 
> altitude 201 m


Ta hala bola drahsia ako stadion?


----------



## Cubo99

> Areál - 1.500.000 euro
> 
> nafukovacia tréningová hala s klimatizáciou a osvetlením, ihrisko s umelou trávou a osvetlením, dve trávnaté ihriská (Senica,Čáčov)


hala + areál 1,5mil.. ale tych 5 milionov za stadion, to je jak zly vtip  komplet nove hrisko vratan drenáže, vyhrievanie atd vychadza na 800-1mil €...a že by hentie montovane tribny stali 4mil€ ...


----------



## robinos

No bohužiaľ nie je to vtip. To sú reálne ceny. Naivné je si myslieť, že z tých dotácií si niekto postaví celé štadióny, alebo urobí zásadné rekonštrukcie.
*
Tu je pár článkov,kde sú ceny.*

Terajšia C tribúna a celý štadión v poslednom odstavci - 1,5 mil spolu 6 mil
http://futbal.pravda.sk/corgon-liga...poharovej-europe-a-este-modernejsom-stadione/









Tu je dokonca oficiálna fakturácia z webu FK, ktorá je prístupná verejnosti pre C tribúnu. Pretože ide o štátnu dotáciu.













Tribúny za bránami B,D a obrazovka v druhom odstavci minulý rok - 1,5 mil
http://www.fksenica.eu/clanek.asp?id=1057








*
Pre chefe :* Nafukovačka stála 750.000, ale tak za to ruku do ohňa nedám to z počutia, umelka 500.000 to bolo nedávno v článku. Treba pripočítať osvetlenie na umelke, dve ihriská, automatická závlaha na tréningovom ihrisku v Senici, kabíny atď. Potom spolu asi tých 1.500.000.

A to FK garantovala , že ide najlacnejšou cestou. Ten prvotný návrh so 4 samostanými tribúnami bol oveľa drahší


----------



## Triplespace

Zial, toto nie su stadiony, ale len tribuny pri ihrisku. Jedine stadiony sa naozaj maju vystavat v Bratislave a Trnave... ak sa dockame. To iste kvazi stadion v Ziline - proste skladacka v pripade nudze to maju za 2 tyzdne cele rozmontovane.


----------



## wuane

^^ nerozumiem. Co potrebujes? Ja osobne chcem cistu sedacku,strechu nad hlavou,slusny bufet a slusnu toaletu. Nic viac nepotrebujem,urcite nie na Slovenskej lige. A realne,kolko stadionov potrebujeme na Ligu majstrov,alebo Europsku ligu? V pohode by stacil jeden slusny v BA,na strednom Slovensku a jeden v Kosiciach napr. Bud rad ze sa tu hra este nejaka liga a nie je v takej tazkej mizerii ako hokejova. A okrem toho, vacsina modernych stadionov su take iste skladacky,akurat su z betonu.Tiez by sa dali rozobrat za 2-3 tyzdne ako rozobrali (zburali) Armtediu. Napriklad super moderne stadiony co budu na MS v Katare budu rozoberatelne a cast z nich pojde po MS do inych koncin sveta,lebo by v Katare nemali vyuzitie.

A zopakujem to znova.Sportova uroven je o terenoch.Ked je pol roka nevhodny teren a napriek tomu sa tam hra sutaz,tak to tak aj vyzera. Trencin ma uplne nevyhovujuce tribuny a zazemie pre divakov,napriek tomu na kvalitnom povrchu (aj ked umelom) hraju najkrajsi ligovy futbal na ktory je radost sa pozerat.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ten travnik v Trencine povazujem od sameho zaciatku za neregulerny, nieco podobne ako bola (alebo este je?) hokejova plocha v Poprade. Domace tymi sice nezacinaju s naskokom , ale urcite s velkou vyhodou, nakolko specificke podmienky zazivaju kazdy druhy zapas, zatial co super len 2 ci 3 razy v sezone. Inak s kvalitou travnika a aj jej nutnostou pre dobry futbal suhlasim. Alebo to vyriesme ako inde, a nebudeme hrat system jesen-jar ale jar-jesen s pozmenenymi terminmy, ked nemame na to, aby kluby mali aspon regulerne hracie plochy. A to viem o com hovorim, som predsa z Bystrice, kde je snad najhorsi travnik v lige. A to je mi tiez zahada, pretoze ja osobne som hral za dva male miestne kluby, kde bol travnik ako lusk.(ale aby som nekrivdil, tak na Stiavnickach je vraj problem so spodnou vodou, nakolko stadion je v blizkosti medokysa)


----------



## Tepicko

Futbalova liga je v omnoho vacsej mizerii ako hokejova.Ale chapem ze ju nesledujes pretoze v nej Slovan uz nehraje ...hlavne v play-off je to najlepsie. Narozdiel vo futbalovej mam niekedy pocit ze ked tam skocim ja tak zahram lepsie ...
Treba si niekedy pozried zapas ked to uz davaju na stv finalove zapasy sa dokazu vyrovnat tim v KHL.


----------



## robinos

Tepicko said:


> Futbalova liga je v omnoho vacsej mizerii ako hokejova.............. ked to uz davaju na stv finalove zapasy sa dokazu vyrovnat tim v KHL.


No to je vec názoru, ja už dobrých 5 rokov slovenskú hokejovú ligu pravidelne nesledujem. Jednoducho ma to prestalo baviť. Namiesto toho som sa plne začal venovať futbalu a sledujem situáciu hlavne na Slovensku, v ČR a v Taliansku. Aj keď samozrejme na hokej si občas zájdem ako aj na iné športy. Každý si nájde to, čo mu vyhovuje a každú sme iný. Netreba sa za to zhadzovať.A myslím, obe ligy majú svojich problémov až až.

*pre Triplespace:* Nerozumiem čo je zlé na oceľovo-plastovej konštrukcii. Ako napísal wuane, bude to plne slúžiť fanúšikom a osobne ti môžem napísať, že určite som sa lepšie cítil ako napríklad na starom tehelnom poli. Z čoho by mal byť podľa teba postavený akože ,,štadión,,. Veď podstatu štadióna spľňajú aj ihriská v dedinách hrajúce 7 ligu... Alebo ide iba o kapacitu? Veď aj ten trnavský, s tehelným polom najslávnejší, bol z dvoch strán poskladaný čisto iba z ocele. Z jednej z dreva :nuts:. Ale ľudia sa tam cítili skvele.


----------



## wuane

Tepicko said:


> Futbalova liga je v omnoho vacsej mizerii ako hokejova.Ale chapem ze ju nesledujes pretoze v nej Slovan uz nehraje ...hlavne v play-off je to najlepsie. Narozdiel vo futbalovej mam niekedy pocit ze ked tam skocim ja tak zahram lepsie ...
> Treba si niekedy pozried zapas ked to uz davaju na stv finalove zapasy sa dokazu vyrovnat tim v KHL.


To netvrdim, po sportovej stranke moze byt hokejova kludne lepsia.Myslel som skor funkcionarsko-organizacnu uroven. Hraci maju vyssie vyplaty v Corgon lige,neviem ci existuju nejaki poloprofesionali v Corgon lige,narozdiel od hokejovej ligy,kde su hraci co razabaju 400-500 euro.Nehovoriac o tom ze slusne sa vedia uzivit aj niektori hraci z druhej ligy, a privyrobit dokonca v tretej.Stretol som sa aj s pripadom kedy odmeny dostavali dokonca dorastenci v tretej alebo stvrtej lige,u muzov to nie je nic nezvycajne. 

Proste futbalova liga nie je tak ekonomicky ohrozena,a mam pocit ze sa pomali zlepsuje,hlavne nastupom malych ambicioznych klubov typu Senica,Trencin ,ale aj Myjava,ktore su ochotne budovat muzstvo ,nikoho nevytunelovali a buduju klub racionalne. Investovali do stadionov aj predtym nez vedeli ze niekedy dostanu nejaku dotaciu od statu. 

Je tu vela pozitivnych faktorov,ktore sa mi pacia a verim ze uroven pojde hore. To ze na Kmotrikov Slovan chodi stale menej a menej ludi ma vobec netrapi,a to som v podstate Slovanista. 

O dotacii na stadiony si mozeme mysliet co chceme,o prezidentovi SFZ taktiez, jedno sa ale musi nechat. Vybavil peniaze a bude sa investovat.To je jeho uloha a napln prace,a to sa aj deje. 

Hokej na Slovensku dostal velky impulz v podobe MS ,ale ten sa nenormalne premrhal. Mrzi ma to ale je to tak.


----------



## Ayran

no hokej je hlavne omnhonasobne finančne naročny šport a preto vela penazi, treba aj na fungovanie klubov štadionov atd, kdezto pri futbale ,staci travnik a šatna. Aj preto ostava malo na platy, ved len take chladenie, kolko toho zhltne z rozpočtu


----------



## wuane

^^ och :bash: Lenze je travnik a ´´travnik´´. Toto je cisty nezmysel co si napisal. Hlavne v zimnych mesiacoch by som si nedovolil takto jednoducho porovnat chod vyhrievaneho travnika a chladenia ladu. To jak keby som povedal ze nech sa hra hokejova liga iba na zamrznutych rybnikoch,ved aj to je lad. Hracie plochy su neporovnatelne vacsie na futbale,vobec si nemyslim ze by chod slusneho futbaloveho stadiona bol lacnejsi nez chod hokejoveho. Rychlo som si pozrel nieco na nete a sumy za vyhrievanie som nasiel od miliona az po dva miliony slovenskych korun na tri zimne mesiace.A to neratam kosenie ,polievanie a aspon aku taku udrzbu omnoho vacsieho poctu divackych miest.


----------



## Ayran

waune, vyhrievanie travnika sa unas nepouživa vždy a hlavne to nieje tak technologicky naročne ako robenie ľadu, a aj, ked sa to nezda, chod zimaku je ovela naročnejši, musis chladit a hned nato musis klimatizovať, ľad musis rolbovať atd. Kvalitny futbalovy štadion spapa čo to ale unas na slovnesku ? ktorí ? si zober napriklad taký poprad, na vykurovanie maju termal, trava tam je kvalitna, maju predpokladam automaticky system zavlažovania.


----------



## wuane

^^ale nejde o to kolko sa pouziva,ale kolko by sa mal pouzivat. Travnik sa nehreje len ked je sneh.Nemal by byt ani premrznuty.Idealne by bolo vyhrievat aj 5 mesiacov v niektorych mestach. 

Inac dalsi faktor,kolko tych ladovych ploch obhospodaruje jeden klub? Maximalne 2,to tiez asi len Kosice, Slovan 3. Len taka futbalova Senica ma myslim 4 hracie plochy plus jednu krytu(samozrejme tie treningove nemaju vyhrev). To su neskutocne naklady, a to tak ma skoro kazdy futbalovy klub,aspon 2-3 plochy, lebo ak by vsetky timy hrali na jednom zapasy a aj trenovali,tak ten travnik mozes o tyzden vyhodit. 

No a vyhrievanie je na Pasienkoch,v Senici,na Myjave,v Trnave,teraz v Poprade a mozno som este na nejaky klub zabudol.


----------



## 1palob1

Sledujem diskusiu už dlhšiu dobu a napr. pri takejto zime spustili vyhrievanie v Trnave naplno v sobotu a trávnik potom budú temperovať ak neprídu mrazy. V ZA začínajú vyhrievať pár týždňov pred súťažou.


> No a vyhrievanie je na Pasienkoch,v Senici,na Myjave,v Trnave,teraz v Poprade a mozno som este na nejaky klub zabudol.


Čo sa týka vymenovaných miest tak vyhrieanie na SR je v podstate "len" na Pasienkoch, v Trnave, v Žiline a v novom NTC v Poprade. Na Myjave majú vyhrievanú umelú trávu, na hl. plochu plánujú dobudovať vyhrievanie, a v Senici už majú predprípravu k vyhrievaniu ale samotné vyhrievanie zatial nie ... aspoň pokiaľ viem ...
+ v lete plánuje rekonštruovať trávnik vrátane zavlažovania a vyhrievania trávnika aj FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce...


----------



## 1palob1

Ešte to tu nebolo, FC ViOn pomaly prerába štadión, fotky tu : https://www.facebook.com/fcvion/photos_albums .


----------



## wuane

^^ z vnutra to vyzera velmi cisto a decentne.Myslim ze ti,co ich mata ´´skladacka´´ ,mozu byt celkom v klude.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vyzera to dobre. Aj skladacka sa da casom dobudovat. Uz len aby to vedeli zaplnit. Ked aj nie hrou a vysledkami, ale kvalitne stadiony sami o sebe su lakadlom divakov, vid. Polsko. Verim ze po tejto akcii pre rekonstrukcie stadionov sa tie navstevy zvysia.


----------



## robinos

Bol som pozrieť, vyzerá to ako pravý kotlík. Ľudia si to budú užívať. Aj som nafotil svoje samozrejme. Na môj mobil slabé svetlo  
A druhá strana nie je vôbec. Tak iba slovom. Zväčšil sa sektor hostí o jeden roh. Teraz sa dá zväčšiť sektor hostí podľa všetkého až na 1100 miest.


----------



## Ayran

^^:lol: všimavy


----------



## ayoz

No z tohto pohľadu to nevyzerá tak zle, ale moje výtky stále platia. Snáď sa naplnia. Ale poriadnu hlavnú tribúnu by si to aj tak zaslúžilo.

Z ViOnu... Škoda, že stále chcú mať tie tribúny za bránou vyššie. Keby ich spravili od zeme, bolo by to trochu väčšie a aj lepšie by to vyzeralo. Mne ten ich štadión pripadá ako tréningové centrum v nejakom prímorskom letovisku.

Inak nemáte nejaké info k Podbrezovej? Nejaký plán, štúdiu, obrázok, hocičo?

A Michalovce plánujú reálne niekedy dokončiť štadión tak, ako vyzerá na pôvodnej vizualizácii? Teda osvetlenie a dorobenie tribún aby boli ako tá nová, teda vyššie a kryté? Lebo s peniazmi od štátu na rekonštrukciu by sa podľa mňa mali celkovo zvýšiť aj licenčné podmienky na CL aj 2. ligu, minimálne čo sa umelého osvetlenia, nejakej povinnej krytej kapacity a možno časom aj trávnika týka. Inak to nemá veľký zmysel.

EDIT: Prípadne ešte ako je to s ostatnými štadiónmi na východe? Videl som projekty Prešova, Humenného aj Bardejova, ale nič o tom nepočuť. O Prešove by asi asi písalo, takže tam to asi stojí, ale ako je to s Bardejovom a Humenným?


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> ....
> A Michalovce plánujú reálne niekedy dokončiť štadión tak, ako vyzerá na pôvodnej vizualizácii? Teda osvetlenie a dorobenie tribún aby boli ako tá nová, teda vyššie a kryté?.....


Michalovce: Čo som nedávno čítal, tak sa intenzívne pracuje na osvetlení štadióna a jeho okolia. Ale chce to novú trafostanicu a veľa toho prebudovať aj mimo areálu, takže sa zapojilo aj mesto. Je to asi zložitejšie. O vyhrievaní a zakrytí tribún sa tam nepísalo.


----------



## vadzi

ayoz said:


> ...
> A Michalovce plánujú reálne niekedy dokončiť štadión tak, ako vyzerá na pôvodnej vizualizácii? Teda osvetlenie a dorobenie tribún aby boli ako tá nová, teda vyššie a kryté? Lebo s peniazmi od štátu na rekonštrukciu by sa podľa mňa mali celkovo zvýšiť aj licenčné podmienky na CL aj 2. ligu, minimálne čo sa umelého osvetlenia, nejakej povinnej krytej kapacity a možno časom aj trávnika týka. Inak to nemá veľký zmysel.
> ...


Dostali Michalovce na štadión peniaze od štátu?


----------



## michaelse

wuane said:


> ^^ z vnutra to vyzera velmi cisto a decentne.Myslim ze ti,co ich mata ´´skladacka´´ ,mozu byt celkom v klude.


bol som tam trikrat a sedel som za branou na novych tribunach a aj ked je to "len" skladacka,tak je to uplna pohoda tam sediet a pozerat futbal,tam proste nic nechyba je to ciste,nebojis sa ze by si isiel zaspineny z futbalu 
nikto tam neriesi ze je to skladacka,ludia su spokojny s tym co tam je postavene,a hlavne za rozumne peniaze,ziadny predrazeny tunel


----------



## Lacko

> Dostali Michalovce na štadión peniaze od štátu?


Nie MI nedostali ani cent hno:



robinos said:


> Michalovce: Čo som nedávno čítal, tak sa intenzívne pracuje na osvetlení štadióna a jeho okolia. Ale chce to novú trafostanicu a veľa toho prebudovať aj mimo areálu, takže sa zapojilo aj mesto. Je to asi zložitejšie. O vyhrievaní a zakrytí tribún sa tam nepísalo.


Koncom 2011 sa urobila nova trafostanica, cize osvetlenie uz funguje. Uz sa hrava pod umelym svetlom. Co sa tyka okolia dorobilo sa akurat treningove ihrisko. A nakolko prednedavnom odisiel z MI futbalu jeden z hl. sponzorov, nevidim realne dostavbu stadiona. A ak sa nemylim MI stadion splna podmienky na CL, takze na 2.ligu ich bude splnat este dlho.


----------



## slovy88

Senica vyzera super, hadam si to budu ludia vazit. Hlavna zostava? Ci sa v blizkej buducnosti nieco planuje?


----------



## wuane

A teraz sa aj ukazalo ze tie stadiony,ktore sa planuju poopravovat,ak sa nahodia do kabatu Senice, tak to bude na CL uplne v pohode. Ak by taketo stadiony boli vo vsetkch mestach do 50 000 obyvatelov tak by to bolo uplne postacujuce. K tomu Slovan ,Trnava,Zilina a pripadne Kosice a Bystrica nieco ´´hutnejsie´´ a sme co sa zazemia pre divakov tyka myslim ze na istu chvilu zahojeni.Hlavne sa o to treba starat. Este by to chcelo zvysit naroky na tereny,a mozno upravit trvanie zimnej prestavky,a verim tomu ze nasa liga by isla hore nie len v navstevach,ale aj sportovymi vykonmi.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> . Este by to chcelo zvysit naroky na tereny,a mozno upravit trvanie zimnej prestavky,a verim tomu ze nasa liga by isla hore nie len v navstevach,ale aj sportovymi vykonmi.


No práveže zimnú prestávku máme strašne dlho a ešte ani to nepomáha. Tie vyhrievané trávniky majú v Gambrinus lige povinné a stačí si kliknúť idnes.cz a tam pozrieť zostrihy z tohto víkendu. Tráva skoro ako cez leto. A to majú v čechách posledné roky oveľa horšie počasie. Povodne, snehové kalamity a tuhé mrazy sú tam častejšie ako u nás.

Ako to bude vyzerať približne pri TV prenose, pre slovyho88 aj nejaká tá zostava zo včera

senica - karvina 23.2.14

Z Michalovcami som sa teda ťažko mýlil, netuším čo som to potom čítal, kde to bolo  .


----------



## nicolas-25

Michalovce sú mimo hru, v tomto roku sa začne prestavba štadióna v Humennom....." kam nemôže čert, tam pošle ženu....." /p.Vaľová (primátorka)sa musela riadne snažiť....../


----------



## wuane

^^ trochu som to zle sformuloval. Mozno kym nebudu idealne vsetky travniky vyhrievane by som prestavku predlzil,ak budu lepsie tereny tak to nie je samozrejme nutne.Chapem ze to nema dobry vplyv na vykony hracov a udrziavat kondiciu pocas zimy je velmi narocne. Na druhej strane, zle tereny zodpovedaju za mnozstvo zraneni,viem velmi dobre o com hovorim .Okrem toho ten futbal proste nestoji za nic,akakolvek snaha o kmbinacnu hru je sabotovana,nakopava sa ,skratka cisty dedinsky futbal,ktory musime casto pozorovat aj v CL. Je to dvojsecna zbran . Nemyslim si ze hrat za kazdu cenu posledne a prve tyzdne jesennej a jarnej casti je spravne riesenie. 

BTW,na tom videu vyzera ten stadion este lepsie ako na fotkach. Fakt super.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> ^^ trochu som to zle sformuloval. Mozno kym nebudu idealne vsetky travniky vyhrievane by som prestavku predlzil,ak budu lepsie tereny tak to nie je samozrejme nutne........BTW,na tom videu vyzera ten stadion este lepsie ako na fotkach. Fakt super.


A tak pochopil som ťa, jasné. Len keby sme sa dostali na nejaké 2 až 2 1/2 mesiaca voľna cez zimu by bolo oveľa lepšie ako tieto 4 mesiace. Kým väčšina západnej európy beha za loptou okrem severu, tak naši hráči ,,behajú po lesoch. Keby bola zima vždy ako tento rok, to by bola paráda. Inak aj v Polsku, čo je severnejšie je tá prestávka 2 mesiace. Končili v polke decembra a začali v polke februára. Samozrejme fans občas mrznú na štadióne, ale to všade či v Taliansku,Anglicku alebo Poľsku.


----------



## ayoz

No snáď sa na mňa nenahneváte, ale podľa mňa na tom videu vyzerá ta nová tribúna takmer rovnako ako stará. Na fotkách to teda vyzerá lepšie.


----------



## 1palob1

ayoz said:


> No snáď sa na mňa nenahneváte, ale podľa mňa na tom videu vyzerá ta nová tribúna takmer rovnako ako stará. Na fotkách to teda vyzerá lepšie.


V pohode beriem to ale myslím si, že teraz to je krajšie aj keď stará tribúna nevyzerala zle ale teraz je to jednoliate a o niečo sa tribúna zvýšila ...
A čo sa týka videa, tak ked prideš na ten štadión tak je to na slovenské pomery super...


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> No snáď sa na mňa nenahneváte, ale podľa mňa na tom videu vyzerá ta nová tribúna takmer rovnako ako stará. Na fotkách to teda vyzerá lepšie.


No my, čo sme na ten štadión chodili, prvý krát som tam bol asi niekedy v roku 1986 na 1.SNFL, tak to je sakra rozdiel. Na starej tribúne,ktorú teraz postavili nanovo, bol najväčší problém ten, že keď ste sedeli nízko, tak ste nevideli na plochu cez reklamné panely, ktoré boli od vás minimálne 5 metrov a keď ste išli hore, tak vám tam zavadzali stĺpiky. Tak z tej 2tisícovej tribúny videlo normálne futbal asi 500 ľudí. Teraz vidia normálne všetci. Na ováloch nebolo vidieť už vôbec nič. Cez reklamné panely pri ploche a mohli ste byť kdekoľvek. Za socializmu tam reklamné panely neboli potrebné... Troška spomienok pre tých, čo tam nestrávili roky z môjho archívu :nuts:


----------



## robinos

*SPARTAK MYJAVA*

No troška sklamanie z toho, že neexistujú obrázky ako by to malo vyzerať. Ale iba text z dnešnej tlačovky...
*_____________________________________________________________________*

_V prvom rade pôjde o vybudovanie úplne novej hracej plochy s vyhrievaným trávnikom, ďalej o rekonštrukciu sektora hostí a dostavbu pôvodnej tribúny A. Kapacita štadióna Spartaka Myjava by tak mala v budúcnosti narásť o ďalších 385 miest. „V sobotu 10. mája odohráme posledný zápas a potom hneď začína rekonštrukcia. Asi 50 centimetrov hracej plochy sa odtiaľto odvezie, bude sa budovať nová hracia plocha s vykurovaním, tak aby ku koncu júla už bolo možné hrať domáce zápasy na tomto ihrisku. Sú to práce v exteriéri, bude to závislé od toho, aké bude počasie. Ale keď všetko prebehne tak, ako má, nebude niečo mimoriadne negatívne, tak 3. - 4. kolo budúcoročnej sezóny by sa už hralo na domácom ihrisku. Zrejme budeme musieť aj začiatok jesennej časti budúceho ročníka riešiť tak, že urobíme nejaké zámeny zápasov. Je možné, že prvé jesenné kolo doma bude možno štvrté. Je to dosť vážny zásah do celého systému, pretože to ihrisko bude takmer tri mesiace mimo. S tým súvisí aj príprava ďalších prác, kde chceme po 10. máji začať. Pôjde o nový sektor hostí na tej istej úrovni ako sú sektory pre domácich fanúšikov, to znamená s krytými tribúnami, s nkvými sociálnymi zariadeniami, s novým bufetom. A zároveň chceme dobudovať rozšírenie priestorov pre novinárov, pre delegované osoby. Tak, aby štadión začiatkom budúcej sezóny spĺňal všetky podmienky, ktoré stanovujú pravidlá UEFA pre konanie medzinárodných a pohárových zápasov. Celé to bude financované z dotácie ministerstva a z vlastných prostriedkov Spartak Myjava a. s. a jeho sponzorov. Predpokladám, že začiatkom marca bude vypísané verejné obstarávanie.“, dodáva na záver besedy Halabrín._

____________________________________________________________________________

*
Plán rekonštrukcie štadióna Spartaka Myjava v roku 2014*

- Vybudovanie vyhrievaného trávnika a výstavba novej hracej plochy – začiatok prác po 10. máji 2014.
- Rekonštrukcia sektora hostí, jeho zastrešenie a rekonštrukcia a dostavba pôvodnej tribúny A – zvýšenie kapacity štadióna o 385 miest na celkovú kapacitu 3104 miest. 
- Financovanie bude riešené z dotácie z Ministerstva školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu SR a z finančnej podpory od sponzorov.



:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


*FK SENICA* z fcbk

- finiš z 27.2.2014. Osadených všetkých 8 radov sedačiek (+ možnosť na 11 radov). Na ligu v sobotu ešte nie, musia sa dobudovať prístupové chodníky atď a kolaudovať samozrejme.












*
PARTIZAN BARDEJOV *

Aktuálne info, cez leto podľa všetkého začínajú 

rekonštrukcia štadióna v Bardejove - video


historické foto a súčastnosť



















.
.


----------



## yuriy

Pri brazdeni na vlnach internetu som narazil na aktualne fotky zo stadiona v ZM:
























a u nas v ZA sa chysta rekonstrukcia stadiona Akademie v Strazove, aby splnat parametre na druhu ligu 

edit: oddnes mame stadion v google street view http://goo.gl/maps/LsJ2O


----------



## SunshineBB

robinos said:


> Celkom teším čo v Podbrezovej, kedže postup majú viac menej istý. Nedávno som si to tade štrámoval autom a ten štadión, či presnejšie hlavná tribúna je teda na peknom svahu


Predpokladam ze v Podbrezovej pride "len" k rekonstrukcii dvoch jestvujucich tribun, nakolko terajsia kapacita daleko presahuje zaujem o futbal a tiez aj moznosti tak maleho mesta. Ostatne prace sa zrejme zameraju na veci potrebne pre start v CL (zazemie, satne, mozno kamery, mozno turnikety a pod prkotiny)

edit: ono by aj bolo zbytocne tam nieco pristavovat, ako v senici ci myjave, kde sa tie stadiony zaplnia tiez len na Trnavu, aj to hostujucimi fanusikmi.

Celkovo som zo Senice sklamany. Ak hra futbalovy klub v 20tisicovom meste 5 ligu, a zo dna na den sa ocitne v CL a dokonca hra o poharovu europu, tak priemerna navsteva 2000 ludi je zalostne malo.


----------



## Anuris

Dostavba Národného tréningového centra v Poprade sa posúva



> Verejná súťaž na dodávateľa nie je ukončená. Plánovaný začiatok výstavby na jar sa nestihne. Ambíciou vedenia Národného tréningového centra je, aby sa najneskôr do dvoch mesiacov začali stavebné práce.


----------



## PeterPP

^^








NTC Poprad - foto súčasného stavu


----------



## NuSo

Sú dostupné nejaké vizualizácie kompletného štadióna aj s tými tribúnami po dostavbe ?


----------



## Michal87

jedna z moraviec, neviem ci tu bola http://www.ulozisko.sk/obrazky/676053/san_siro.jpg


----------



## hellwar9

tam dostavajú skladacku od SEDY?


----------



## Cubo99

Michal87 said:


> jedna z moraviec, neviem ci tu bola http://www.ulozisko.sk/obrazky/676053/san_siro.jpg


obrovska skoda ze v Moravciach nevyriesili inak tie tribuny za brankami....bol by to na slovenske pomery paradny stadion...takto mi to tie tribuny vizualne kazia 

// trosku off...nemate informacie ako to vyzera s rekonstrukciami u bratov cechov...napr. prestavba v Znojme, novy stadion v Tábore, dokoncenie rekonstrukcie v Plzni, Hradec Kralove...hokejova arena v Trinci atd ... bo cele ceske SSC forum sa mi zda totalne mrtve, bez noviniek v akychkolvek threadoch...


----------



## Anuris

NuSo said:


> Sú dostupné nejaké vizualizácie kompletného štadióna aj s tými tribúnami po dostavbe ?


----------



## robinos

No tak troška som snoril, čo je s tým Popradom a podľa všetkého je problém ten, že SFZ chce tribúny okolo ihriska za 1,5 milióna aj so zázemím pre cca 3500 fanúšikov. Seda, ktorej je tento projekt na fotkách hore, je schopná postaviť tieto tribúny bez zázemia za cca 2 až 2,5 milióna ( išlo by presne o tie isté parametre ako v Senici, len by tie tribúny nebolo možné rozširovať o ďalšie rady ). Preto to stojí na verejnej súťaži a vyberá sa dodávateľ...


----------



## chefe

a neviete ako je to vo Zvolene?
tam by mala tiez seda zacat stavat v tomto obdobi ak sa nemylim


----------



## the_magpies

Cubo99 said:


> obrovska skoda ze v Moravciach nevyriesili inak tie tribuny za brankami....bol by to na slovenske pomery paradny stadion...takto mi to tie tribuny vizualne kazia
> 
> // trosku off...nemate informacie ako to vyzera s rekonstrukciami u bratov cechov...napr. prestavba v Znojme, novy stadion v Tábore, dokoncenie rekonstrukcie v Plzni, Hradec Kralove...hokejova arena v Trinci atd ... bo cele ceske SSC forum sa mi zda totalne mrtve, bez noviniek v akychkolvek threadoch...


no neviem ako inde ale ja sa dosť často pohybujem okolo štadióna v Ostrave vo Vítkoviciach už asi rok sa tam nič nedeje a to mal byť už pomaly dostavaný... Podľa toho čo som sa ale dočítal tak 18.4. začala druhá etapa rekonštrukcie. Zatial tam ale asi nič veľké robiť nebudú až do Tretry na tú asi zase postavia provizórne tribúny za bránkami. Potom by sa to už asi malo naplno rozbehnúť a do ďalšej tretry ktorá bude 26.5. by mal byť dokončený tak som zvedavý


----------



## robinos

the_magpies said:


> no neviem ako inde ale ja sa dosť často pohybujem okolo štadióna v Ostrave vo Vítkoviciach už asi rok sa tam nič nedeje a to mal byť už pomaly dostavaný...


No od budúcej sezóny sa tam má sťahovať Baník Ostrava, keďže bazalom sa končí licencia. A vraj od budúcej sezóny majú ísť v ČR bez výnimiek na štadióny. Ale tak kto vie, či sa nakoniec aj zachránia. Ale ak áno ,možno už začali ponáhľať, aby to stihli aspoň aby dostali zelenú na ligu. V Znojme na futbalový štadión nie sú peniaze a už je isté, že ho nestihnú postaviť. Dokonca klubu hrozí, že príde o Gambáča a ligová licencia nájde nového majiteľa. V Plzni sa idú postaviť tie dve veže popri hlavnej tribúne po sezóne . Peniaze aj stavebné povolenia už majú.


----------



## Anuris

Ostrava:
http://isport.blesk.cz/clanek/fotba...-banik-pristi-rok-bude-mit-15-tisic-mist.html
http://ostrava.idnes.cz/rekonstrukc...avy.aspx?c=A140425_2059659_ostrava-zpravy_jog

Hradec Kralove: 
http://hradec.idnes.cz/novy-fotbalo...ravy.aspx?c=A140418_2057611_hradec-zpravy_pos

Plzen:
http://plzensky.denik.cz/zpravy_region/veze-pro-viktorii-se-uz-rysuji-20140117.html

Tabor:
http://taborsky.denik.cz/zpravy_region/radni-nesou-pet-milionu-pro-stadion.html

Znojmo:
http://isport.blesk.cz/clanek/live-...-stadionu-ve-znojme-se-rozhodne-v-kvetnu.html

Sparta:
http://sport.aktualne.cz/sparta-se-...ni-i-kadr/r~a329375ccfcc11e39a370025900fea04/

Zlin:
http://zlin.idnes.cz/oslavy-titulu-...-sport.aspx?c=A140429_2060671_zlin-zpravy_ras


----------



## hellwar9

chefe said:


> a neviete ako je to vo Zvolene?
> tam by mala tiez seda zacat stavat v tomto obdobi ak sa nemylim


koncom Mája by mali začat


----------



## the_magpies

robinos said:


> No od budúcej sezóny sa tam má sťahovať Baník Ostrava, keďže bazalom sa končí licencia. A vraj od budúcej sezóny majú ísť v ČR bez výnimiek na štadióny. Ale tak kto vie, či sa nakoniec aj zachránia. Ale ak áno ,možno už začali ponáhľať, aby to stihli aspoň aby dostali zelenú na ligu. V Znojme na futbalový štadión nie sú peniaze a už je isté, že ho nestihnú postaviť. Dokonca klubu hrozí, že príde o Gambáča a ligová licencia nájde nového majiteľa. V Plzni sa idú postaviť tie dve veže popri hlavnej tribúne po sezóne . Peniaze aj stavebné povolenia už majú.


Do začiatku ligy to určite nestihnú, pretože v česku sa nesmie hrať na rozostavaných štadiónoch a vo Vítkoviciach zatiaľ nieje žiadna bezpečnostná infraštruktúra. Najskôr by to mohly stihnúť do začiatku jarnej časti, takže Bazaly zase dostanú výnimku na 100 pro. A Baník sa zachráni verím tomu


----------



## robinos

the_magpies said:


> Do začiatku ligy to určite nestihnú, pretože v česku sa nesmie hrať na rozostavaných štadiónoch a vo Vítkoviciach zatiaľ nieje žiadna bezpečnostná infraštruktúra. Najskôr by to mohly stihnúť do začiatku jarnej časti, takže Bazaly zase dostanú výnimku na 100 pro. A Baník sa zachráni verím tomu


tu sa o tom písalo pred necelým mesiacom http://fotbal.idnes.cz/bezpecnost-n...h-d8i-/fotbal.aspx?c=A140402_211931_fotbal_tp


----------



## vitacit

k ceskym stadionon - znojmo nakoniec do stadiona zainvestuje http://www.eurofotbal.cz/clanky/znojmo-da-29-milionu-na-opravu-stadionu-254978/

k stadionu v poprade - by sa mohli ti, ktori tie obrazky robia, dohodnut, ze na ktoru stranu je hlavna tribuna orientovana. raz je slavkovsky stit za nou, raz napravo od nej....


----------



## lukass111

Podľa posledných správ Mestskej televízie Ružomberok schválilo mesto príspevok 60 000 eur na mládežnícky futbal v klube, keďže mesto je 6% akcionárom klubu. Hoc mesto posledné dva roky nedáva údajne do futbale už ani cent, tak táto suma je dohodnutá potrebná suma kvôli schváleniu rekonštrukcie futbalového štadióna zo štátnej dotácie


----------



## the_magpies

robinos said:


> tu sa o tom písalo pred necelým mesiacom http://fotbal.idnes.cz/bezpecnost-n...h-d8i-/fotbal.aspx?c=A140402_211931_fotbal_tp


píšu tam, že musí odstrániť nedostatky, ktoré už boly odstránené v podstate. Niečo o tom viem pretože som o tom písal nedávno bakalárku. A keďže študujem bezpečnostnú školu tak sme boli s kamarátom ktorý robí už dlhšie na bazaloch securitku oslovený aby sme navrhli nejakú novú organizačnú smernicu pre security, ich presné rozostavenie, poupravili návštevný poriadok na Bazaloch a to všetko s výhladom na presun do Vítkovíc ja som aj navrhoval nejakú bezpečnostnú infraštruktúru na ten Vítkovický štadión tak som zvedavý či si z toho niečo vezmú. Ale hovorím Baník začne novú sezónu určite na Bazaloch


----------



## robinos

the_magpies said:


> píšu tam, že musí odstrániť nedostatky, ktoré už boly odstránené v podstate. Ale hovorím Baník začne novú sezónu určite na Bazaloch


Akože ja netvrdím, že Baník tam hrať už nebude. Ale čo viem ja, všetko záleží od toho ako sa rozhodne zväz. Aj keď urobia plno vecí, nikdy nesplnia na dnešných Bazaloch podmienky. Tak myslím, podstatné je či tam ostane Pelta a jeho ľudia. Samozrejme nikomu sa nechce Baník upratať do druhej ligy. Len problém je, že keď dostane licenciu na Bazaly Baník, tak potom aj Znojmo a nasledne všetci ostatný. Podla mňa tak, ako u nás, aj tam by to malo byť strikné, pretože tým sa to všetko iba brzdí a škodí futbalu. Aj u nás by mal byť už dávno termín, dajme tomu 2017/18, kde by všetky štadióny museli byť v požadovaniej kvalite a bez výnimky. Inak odobrať licenciu a vybavené. V čechách sú už dávno po prvom termíne a ani druhý nedodržia ... :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

Moja srdcova zalezitost. Na starej skvarovej drahe som sa na snazil predbehnut kosacku, na ktorej sedel moj dedo. Mam z tohto uprimnu radost. Ked uz hokej ide do kelu (pamatam si este prichod hokejistov do mesta po postupe do extraligy) tak aspon futbal pojde hore. Inak stadion je sucastou pekneho velkeho sportoveho arealu, ku ktoremu patria este dve futbalove plochy, 8 tenisovych kurtov, bazen v ramci mestskeho kupaliska a samozrejme Skalicky zimak na ktorom som prezil moje detstvo pocas letnych prazdnin.


----------



## robinos

Aj hokejbalové tam je, alebo bolo. Nevšimol som si, či tam ešte stojí. Ale majú skvelého primátora, ktorý Skalicu prestaval a prestavuje aj po športovej stránke. Všetká česť a obdiv...


----------



## SunshineBB

Dlhsie som tam nebol, tak o tom hokejbalovom netusim. Ale samostatny komplex hokejbalovych ihrisk je asi 100 m od arealu. A mimochodom hokejbalovych ihrisk je v skalici ako hub po dazdi, tam sa hraj "hokej" s loptickou snad na kazdom rohu.


----------



## robinos

*Spartak Myjava* - vizualitácia tribún a budovy stále nikde


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> *Spartak Myjava* - vizualitácia tribún a budovy stále nikde


aká vizualizácia? Však tam máš len trávnik.


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> aká vizualizácia? Však tam máš len trávnik.


Veď iné nepíšem  Nie sú. Sú iba staré vizošky bez budovi a to som pobehal asi vsetky weby. Vizošky sú s malými tribunami od sedy po stranách hlavnej, čo asi tak aj bude nepochybne. Iné nič nedali do placu, čo mna osobne štve...


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> Veď iné nepíšem  Nie sú. Sú iba staré vizošky bez budovi a to som pobehal asi vsetky weby. Vizošky sú s malými tribunami od sedy po stranách hlavnej, čo asi tak aj bude nepochybne. Iné nič nedali do placu, čo mna osobne štve...


Aha, ja som tú tvoju vetu trochu inak pochopil. Ale tak aj bez vizualizácií, pokiaľ sa tam v lete niečo bude robiť, tak bude určite každý pokojný.


----------



## chefe

ale podla mna by nebolo odveci keby cele to myjavske ihrisko nechali trochu nizzsie, potom by aj tie tribuny posobili trochu vecsie a bol by lespi vyhlad na plochu


----------



## eddieivo

Mám taký dojem, že tá tribúna v Skalici je tá, ktorá tvorila v Senici sektor C.


----------



## robinos

No pred mesiacom či dvomi to tu niekto písal a mal uplnu pravdu. Jednoznačne upravené a ošetrené konštrukcie zo Senice. Je fajn , že sa to nezošrotovalo.


----------



## michaelse

^^ a tusim som to bol ja  aj ked sam som to nevedel naisto,len z druhej druhej ruky som mal info

no inak dobry napad ,ak sa to dalo nejako rozumne pouzit tak lepsie ako to vyhodit do srotu


----------



## aquila

inak sranda, ze kmotrik co by rodeny skalican a stale sa tvariaci akoze patriot nedal previezt tribuny z artmedie .. v podstate jedno ci uz na rapid alebo do skalice ..


----------



## ayoz

Priamy prenos z rekonštrukcie banskobystrického zimáku:

http://tveso.sk/priamy-prenos-rekonstrukcia-severnej-tribuny-zimneho-stadiona/


----------



## Ayran

http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clanok/53247/na-rekonstrukciu-zimneho-stadiona-v-nitre-pol-miliona-eur
tak už aj nitra dostala lóve :cheers:


> "Plánujeme opraviť fasádu, vymeniť niektoré stavebné konštrukcie, vnútorné priečky, spraviť omietky najmä v detských šatniach a v rozcvičovni, vymeniť vnútorné rozvody, mantinely a plexisklo,"


----------



## eddieivo

Vraj aj na senickom zimnom štadióne sa majú meniť mantinely s plexisklami.


----------



## ayoz

V Trenčíne sa ľady konečne pohli. Bodaj by začali búrať už zajtra.

http://www.astrencin.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=4316


----------



## Tepicko

ayoz said:


> V Trenčíne sa ľady konečne pohli. Bodaj by začali búrať už zajtra.
> 
> http://www.astrencin.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=4316


Znamena to ze sa bude stavat tento stadion ? 
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/267600/takto-ma-vyzerat-novy-futbalovy-stadion-v-trencine.html


----------



## Anuris

Mozno nie presne ten (to je aj tak skor taky konceptualny navrh), ale hadam nieco velmi podobne. Urcite nie naraz, ale oproti sucasnej hlavnej tribune by po tomto rozhodnuti poslancov mohla aj s pomocou vladnej dotacie v blizkej buducnosti vyrast slubovana nova tribuna s kompletnym zazemim a skyboxami pre 3 000 ludi. Zbytok by sa potom mohol postupne dobudovat v dalsom obdobi.

Inak, este pred rokovanim poslancov zaznelo z trencianskeho tabora toto:



> My stále veríme, že v tomto smere nájdeme schodné riešenie. Stále sme presvedčení, že lepší čas na stavbu nového štadióna už nikdy nebude. Uvidíme ako to dopadne. Keď bude niečo isté, budeme vás informovať.
> 
> ***
> 
> Dnes máme jasno, ako chceme a vieme ísť ďalej, ako financovať stavbu nového štadióna...


Minimalne ta nova tribuna teda teraz vyzera celkom realne. 


*EDIT:* Na tych vizu je v podstate z tohto pohladu aj zaznacena (vsimnite si tam tie skyboxy):


----------



## wuane

^^ ak by to vyslo bol by to na slovensku ojedinely pripad pouzitia zdraveho rozumu a racionalneho uvazovania. Usetrit pol miliona na buracich pracach je slusny manazersky pocin a necudoval by som sa ak by sa takyto krok udial prave pocas primatorovania Rybnicka. Uz len to ze to riesia a skusaju je velke plus,lebo vacsinu by nieco take ani len nenapadlo. 

Stadion samotny vyzera super, taky akurat do mensieho krajskeho mesta. Nieco take by malo stat ale v kazdom. V podstate to vyzera ako spodny prstenec Trnavskeho stadionu alebo byvala Petrzalka.


----------



## ayoz

No ja dúfam, že to bude tá drahšia a lepšia alternatíva. Toto pokojne môže byť ich konečný návrh, rovnaký štadión je napríklad v Ingolstadte a je to podľa mňa celkom lacná alternatíva betónového poriadneho štadiónu, nie lešenie ani "autobusová zastávka" (nič proti ZA, MY, ...). Takéto niečo by som si predstavoval aj v BB, v prípade, že by sa staval nový alebo by sa presťahovala atletická dráha. Akurát ešte obalené v nejakom plášti, aby nebola vidno konštrukcia.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> No taká Dukla má v tíme 70% odchovancov a čo jej to je platné? Najväčšie úspechy mala, keď mala nakúpených skúsených hráčov a k nim pár talentov. V poslednom čase síce staviame na odchovancoch a prípadne nejakých talentoch odvedľa, ale vždy keď nejaký zahviezdi, do roka je preč (Kuzma, Pich, Gyomber, Chrien, Teixeira,...). Dlhšie zostali len Pečovský, Ďuriš alebo Hlinka. Keď je nejaký odchovanec zlý, tiež odíde. Akurát už končia zmluvy aj tým priemerným a neviem ako ich nahradíme. Zase príde len odpad ako Peňaška a pod. A tak je to všade. Akonáhle niekto zahviezdi, ide preč, lebo keby to premárnil, nemá z toho nič on ani klub. Takže si nemyslím, že toto je na Slovensku dobrá cesta. Podľa mňa na to šla Žilina aj Slovan skupovaním toho najlepšieho v lige +doplniť o skúsených legionárov a pár talentov dobre, akurát v Slovane si ich nevedia udržať na uzde a to je problém. Keby aj u nás Kováčik a tí Popradčania investovali do klubu miesto výhovoriek na odchovancov, bol by som rád.


Nazvat akehokolvek futbalistu Dukly odpadom, to trochu pod uroven. Ti chlapci maju povacsinou 19,20 rokov, trenuju dennodenne, hraju kazdy vikend a vyplatu dostanu raz za pol roka vo vyske mesacneho platu. Ziju z pozicanych penazi od rodicov, do kamaratov dokonca od bank. Napriek tomu hraju a trenuju aby sa vedeli predat a ide im to. Tu stafetu prace z mladezou, ktoru roky drzala Dubnica prebera Dukla. Kazdorocne vyjdu von 2-3 talenty, ktore prevysuju tuto ligu. Pokial zrovna neodisli do europy (Duris,Gyomber,Teixeira,Chrien), tak ich ziskala vtedy majstrovska Zilina (Pich,Pecovsky,Hucko). Na to aka situacia je momentalne v Dukle, ze hraci nevedia ci nastupia na dalsi zapas, ci buducu sezonu vobec budu hrat ligu, su take vysledky ako napr. 4:1 so Zilinou ktora je na tom diametralne odlisne fantasticke. Nie som na statistiky, ale neviem ci je v lige kader s nizsim priemerny vekom a vyssim poctom odchovancov ako ma Dukla. A to nespominam mladeznicke kategorie. 

Len tak namatkovo, sezona 2013/2014
U19: 4.miesto
U17: Majster SR
U16: 6.miesto

... v klube kde zrusili B-tym pre nedostatok finacii

Ked pozriem na aktualnu repre SR, tak Duklou presli
Duris,Pecovsky,Salata,Gyomber,Jakubko,(Hamsik, Silvestr rovnako vyrastali v BB, no nie v Dukle)


A naozaj nazyvat niekoho v tejto situacii odpadom, to je velmi hlupe.

A ci je to dobra cesta? Kovacik chcel stavat stadion, chcel do Dukly kupit Halenara za 15 mil korun, chcel hrat Europu. Vsetci vieme ako a preco to tak dopadlo. Inu moznost Dukla nema. Kovacik ako prezident SFZ nemoze drukovat svojmu klubu a skupovat hviezdy, a viacmenej by to ani nemalo vyznam, futbalovy klub v nasej zemepisnej sirke je bezodna jama bez sance na nejaky zisk. A Kovacik nie je filantrop, aby lial miliony € do niecoho, co nema vyznam.


----------



## ayoz

Ale ja som nepovedal, že oschovanci alebo mladí hráči sú odpad. Povedal som, že Dukla ich nahrádza odpadom z klubov, kde už tých hráčov nechcú ako Augustín, Peňaška, Jurčo. A teda myslel som hlavne toho Peňašku. Takže si ma zle pochopil


----------



## p182

Prestavba mestského štadióna v Bardejove vyvoláva otázniky

http://bardejov.korzar.sme.sk/c/721...o-stadiona-v-bardejove-vyvolava-otazniky.html


----------



## Pofs

Anuris said:


> Ano, Trencin ma tiez rozpadnuty stadion a nieco sa s tym aj snazi robit. Sice sa spolieha aj na pomoc poslancov a statnu dotaciu, ale klucovu aktivitu zatial vyvijaju sami a sami si podla vsetkeho budu zhanat aj vacsinu financii na novy stadion, pricom stadion je gro projektu, a nie administrativa/byty/obchody. Statna dotacia tvori stale len 1/5 celkovych odhadovanych nakladov. V Trencine by sa na to mohli vykaslat a postavit za to "Senica style" tribuny, ci nieco este lacnejsie, ale snazia sa. Co robi slavny Slovan, za ktorym stoji ovela silnejsi kapital? Iba natrca ruku a caka, ze mu pomaly vsetko zaplati stat a mesto mu da zadarmo pozemky k tomu. Ked je Kmotrik taky geroj a mal silne vyhlasenia ako on ide altruisticky postavit "za vlastne" stadion a bojovat tak proti sireniu drog medzi mladezou, tak nech si to teda vsetko naozaj manazuje sam a nezobre spolu s Galisom peniaze a pozemky od statu/mesta, kde ma dosadene svoje kone.
> 
> Pokial ide o vysledky. Super, Slovan bol za posledne roky raz v skupine EL, kde az na jednu remizu vsetko prehral a este predtym sa mu nejakou zhodou okolnosti podarilo vyradit AS Rim. Raz za cas dokaze chvilkovo zasvietit kazdy (aj nasa repre), obzvlast, ak ma ovela lepsie ekonomicke podmienky ako vsetci ostatni na Slovensku. Pamatam si ale aj, ze naposledy prehrali v priprave so Spartou, ktora hrala skoro s beckom, zatial co Slovan bol viac-menej v plnej sile.
> 
> Praca s mladezou je asi jedina vec, za co si sucasny Slovan zasluzi pochvalu a aj v tejto oblasti Kmotrik svojimi kseftami s pozemkami ohrozuje napr. mladez Interu z roznych sportov. Inak je mi Slovan ako klub momentalne silne nesympaticky – majitelom, funkcionarmi (Galis je pre mna len taky dalsi Rusnak), hracmi, ultras... A myslim, ze v BA je nas takych viacero, hoci to urcite nie je jediny a mozno ani hlavny dovod (je tu aj celkovo slaba liga, velka konkurencia v podobe inych volnocasovych aktivit, atraktivnejsich zapasov v TV atd.), preco su navstevy zapasov Slovana nizke. Kazdopadne, to, ze sa "raz za sto rokov" v pripade uspechu a atraktivneho supera dovali na stadion vacsie mnozstvo ludi, tiez este neznamena, ze su to fanusikovia klubu. A ak je udajne hlavny problem v Pasienkoch, tak si mal Slovan uz davno, tak ako Zilina s Antosikom, sam postavit novy stadion alebo aspon prestavat stare Tehelne pole (nova tribuna sa mohla kludne zachovat).


Nikde som nezachytil informaciu, ze AS Trencin planuje stavat stadion aj zo svojich penazi. Pokial viem, tak to pojde zo statnej dotacie a zvysok uhradi mesto. Dokonca aj sumu 100 000 EUR na buranie si klub nechal schvalit v zastupitelstve. Ten stadion tusim aj vlastni mesto, takze klub urcite nebude davat peniaze do "cudzieho". Na druhu stranu si myslim, ze je to aj spravne, ze mesto sa angazuje a investuje do stadiona, lebo je to jeho moralna "povinnost". Ale to je prave ten rozdiel, ze v Bratislave mesto odmietlo investovat do stadiona, lebo je zadlzene. Slovan nie je taky bohaty klub, aby si mohol dovolit stavat zo svojho 20 000 stadion (na mensi typu Senica by urcite mal). 
K tym vysledkom. Ty vidis to, co chces vidiet. Ja som videl v skupinovej faze, ze Slovan odohral zo siestich zapasov 5 vyrovnanych. Videl som, ako mu vypredany stadion Bilbaa tlieskal za vykon. Ci to mohlo byt lepsie, neviem, ale bavime sa o kluboch ako PSG, Bilbao, Salzburg s rozpoctami, o ktorych sa nikomu na Slovensku ani nesniva. Vyradenie AS Rim nahodne? Uz predtym odohral dobre zapasy s Apoelom, ktory to dotiahol az do vyradovacej fazy. Zapas so Spartou Slovanu nevysiel (Vittek tam odohral prvy zapas po x mesiacoch), ale vysiel mu napriklad zapas v priprave so Slaviou, ked Slavii takmer cely zapas nepozical loptu. Ak chces na zaklade tohto porovnat, tak do toho. Jasne, ze ceska liga je vyssie, ale z jedneho zapasu robit zavery?
To, ze Pasienky su hlavnym dovodom nizkych navstev je proste fakt. To pisem z pohladu fanusika, nie klubu. Fanusik si tazko sam postavi stadion na Tehelnom poli. Prave na takom zapase ako som Zrinskim Mostarom to pekne vidiet (urcite sa nejedna o atraktiveho supera, to sa velmi mylis). Hralo sa na Tehelnom poli a prislo 14 000 ludi. Pasienky s kapacitou 11 000 neboli vypredane ani na AS Rim, Stuttgart, CZ Belehrad, PSG, Bilbao, atd. Hovoris, ze nie su to fanusikovia. Neviem, ale podla tohto videa, to urcite neboli tolko omielane rodiny s detmi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSZU3Fbr_GI


----------



## Pofs

ayoz said:


> Podla mna mate obaja v niecom pravdu. Je pekne, ze na Olympiakose bolo 20 tisic divakov, ale potom na skupinu EL nebolo ani raz vypredane a ked na oslavu titulu nepride ani tisicka ludi. Slovan proste dnes nemá ani štadión, ani fanúšikov. Asi ako jediný slovenský klub. Navyše hráva na 2 najhoršom štadióne v lige a jeho majiteľ len čaká, ako mu všetko zaplatí niekto iný a on sám si zafinancuje len nefutbalovú časť. Pritom si dobre pamätám vyhlásenia, ž on postaví štadión za vlastné, nezávisle od SFZ alebo štátu (keďže vtedy sa chcel národný štadión stavať v Petržalke). A teraz je to o 180° iný Kmotrík. A očividne ho to prestáva baviť, podobne ako Antošíka, tak ide cestou odchovancov. Možno to na našu ligu bude stačiť, ale na Európu nie. A je to smutné, lebo keď sa pozriem k naším susedom, tak v laždej krajine má najlepší alebo najslávnejší klub krásny moderný štadión. V Poľsku už má nový štadión každý klub, bez ohľadu na to či sa tam hrali ME. Vo Varšave sú 3 moderné pekné štadióny. V Prahe sú 2 na úrovni, vo Viedni 3, v Budapešti 2 a plánujú sa ďalšie, v Kyjeve minimálne 1. V Bratislave? 0. A pritom by tu mali byť minimálne 2-3 (v ideálnom prípade, je jasné že Petržalke aj Interu zatiaľ stačí čo majú). Je to naozaj hanba pre Slovan aj pre Slovensko. Ale už sa teším ako sa budú Slovanistom z nového štaxióna vysmievať fanúšikovia Spartaku.


Zapas s Olympiakosom sa hral este na Tehelnom poli. Skupinova faza na Pasienkoch, takze hned vies dovod rozdielneho zaujmu o zapasy. Slovan fanusikov ma, to ze nepridu na zapas ligy s Nitrou na Pasienkoch, neznamena, ze neexistuju. Ziadne muzstvo (dokonca ani Trnava ak sa nemylim) nedalo 4 ciferny pocet fanusikov na vyjazdy v Europe. Je to sice paradox, ze na domace zapasy pride velakrat menej ludi, ako na zapasy, ktore sa hraju stovky km od Bratislavy, ale to je na sirsiu debatu. Viem o fanusikov, ktori chodili roky (dokonca desatrocia) na Slovan a zatali sa, ze na Pasienky nepridu nikdy. Ak niekto chodi tak dlhu dobu na Slovan,tak bez debaty fanusik je. Velmi sa mylis, ze Pasienky su 2. najhorsi stadion. Zjavne nenavstevujes ligove stadiony a tak aj vyzera debata s tebou v sekcii stadiony. Problem Pasienkov je, ze maju daleko hraciu plochu, ale ostatne veci patria k najlepsim v celej lige. Urcite je to lepsi stadion ako Trencin, Kosice, Bystrica, Nitra, Dunajska Streda. Je horsi ako Zilina, Ruzomberok, Trnava po dostavbe. Stadiony typu Senica, Myjava sice z kamier vyzeraju dobre, ale za tribunou nie je pristupova cesta, jeden bufet na kopu ludi, TOI TOI budky bez tecucej vody. Ked toto vyriesia, tak OK, ale okrem lepsieho vyhladu maju stale vela nedostatkov. 
K tym mestam, kde uz maju stadiony, sem napis, ako boli stavane, kto ich financoval a kto ich vlastni. A hned pochopis ten rozdiel. Samotne kluby to urcite neboli. Aj ten stadion Slavie bol podobny cirkus ako v Bratislave. Trvalo roky, kym ho postavili a meni vlastnikov castejsie ako ponozky. 
K Trnave. Tu je pekne vidiet rozdielny postoj mesta. Mesto predalo pozemok na stadion a nakupne centrum za 1 EURO. Nerobili s tym ziadne problemy. Preto uz Trnava stavia. A tiez stavia s dotaciou od statu. Tam to davas ako priklad a v pripade Slovana to kritizujes. Tam ti predaj pozemku za 1 EURO nevadi, v Bratislave prenajom kritizujes. A ci sa budu trnavaci slovanistom vysmievat? Nemyslim si. Jednak su to neni preteky a zacali aj burat skor, pricom buranie Tehelneho pola islo podstatne rychlejsie. A nakoniec sa mozno budu smiat prave slovanisti, lebo stadion vlastne ani nebude ich. 51% stadiona bude vlastnit SFZ a to je z pohladu trnavskeho fanusika potupa.


----------



## Anuris

Pofs said:


> Nikde som nezachytil informaciu, ze AS Trencin planuje stavat stadion aj zo svojich penazi. Pokial viem, tak to pojde zo statnej dotacie a zvysok uhradi mesto. Dokonca aj sumu 100 000 EUR na buranie si klub nechal schvalit v zastupitelstve. Ten stadion tusim aj vlastni mesto, takze klub urcite nebude davat peniaze do "cudzieho". Na druhu stranu si myslim, ze je to aj spravne, ze mesto sa angazuje a investuje do stadiona, lebo je to jeho moralna "povinnost". Ale to je prave ten rozdiel, ze v Bratislave mesto odmietlo investovat do stadiona, lebo je zadlzene. Slovan nie je taky bohaty klub, aby si mohol dovolit stavat zo svojho 20 000 stadion (na mensi typu Senica by urcite mal).


Mesto, ktore sa uz tak potyka s financnymi problemami a nechcelo povodne uvolnit ani z celkoveho hladiska "smiesnych" sto tisíc, hoci sa vdaka tomu dalo usetrit vyse pol miliona, sotva investuje miliony potrebne na vystavbu noveho stadiona. To si z vacsej miery bude musiet AS zabezpecit sam - z vlastneho vrecka majitelov, prostrednictvom sponzorov atd. Este predtym vsak bola potrebna dohoda s mestom. Vstupny vklad mesta v podobe uhradenia nakladov na zburanie stareho stadiona (ktory predsa len je jeho majetkom) vytvoril podmienky pre pokracovanie celeho procesu vystavby noveho stadiona, v ktoreho ramci by sa uz klub mal spoliehat viac sam na seba ako na pomoc z verejneho sektora (okrem tej uz prislubenej v podobe statnej dotacie). Aspon taketo informacie zaznievaju z trencianskeho tabora.

Bratislava je inak zadlzena prave preto, ze musi splacat Sirokeho tunel pri zimnom stadione, z ktoreho v konecnom dosledku najviac tazi opat Slovan, hoci v tomto pripade ten hokejovy. Napriek tomu na futbalovom stadione znovu vyrazne prerobi (na pozemkoch pod Slovanom, aj v okoli Pasienkov) a navyse si este pre Kmotrika spravi trhaci kalendar z vlastneho uzemneho planu. Pokial Slovan nie je taky bohaty klub, aby si podobny stadion zaplatil sam alebo s vyrazne nizsou statnou dotaciou (vdaka comu by viac ostalo aj na stadiony v inych mestach), tak nema majitel do medii prehlasovat, ze to postavi aj bez pomoci a vypracovavat si za tymto ucelom fiktivne projekty u svojich kamaratov architektov. Bud nech si postavi to, na co ma alebo nech sa vykasle na genia loci Tehelneho pola (jemu je to aj tak ukradnute) a prestahuje klub tam, kde stat postavi NFS prostrednictvom standardnych sutazi na architektonicke stvarnenie a zhotovitela. Teraz sa vsetci len prisposobuju imaginarnemu Kmotrikovmu rieseniu (v skutocnosti jeho biznis planu na mestskych pzoemkoch), ktore on sam nie je nikdy schopny postavit (schopny by aj bol, ale nechce) a ktore je po viacerych strankach zle alebo horsie ako by mohlo byt riesenie bez obmedzeni spojenych s lokalitou a konkretnym sukromnym projektom.



Pofs said:


> K tym vysledkom.


Bez toho, aby som zbytocne dalej rozvijal tak trochu off-topicovu debatu o vysledkoch, superoch a zapasoch Slovana, zopakujem to, co som povedal na samom zaciatku, ze mne osobne je momentalne Slovan ako kub znacne nesympaticky - ci uz sam o sebe alebo v porovnani s Trencinom (v Europe mu ale napriek tomu, tak ako vsetkym slovenskym zastupcom, prajem, aby bol uspesny). Najvacsiu zasluhu na tom ma jeho vedenie, castocne niektori hraci, rozhodne nepomahaju "tiezfanusikovia" (a to vobec nie som siritelom toho klise o rodinach s detmi) a ani sucasny domovsky stadion, ci sposob, akym sa ma postavit novy (to sa uz zase vraciame k majitelovi). Toto boli oblasti, ktore som povodne oznacil privlastkom "strasna bieda". Mozeme mat odlisny nazor na niektore dalsie veci ako su napriklad vysledky Slovana na medzinarodnej scene a mohli by sme o tomto viest dlhsiu diskusiu, nevidim preto ale dovod a v ramci tohto vlakna ani priestor.


----------



## ayoz

Ja som tie štadióny hodnotil hlavne z pohľadu prostredia na štadióne a ok, je 3. alebo 4. najhorší, lebo som zabudol na DAC a Nitru. Ale také Štiavničky vyzerajú lepšie, napriek tomu, že je to atletický štadión.

Čo sa týka toho, kto to postaví, to je mi úplne jedno. Rovnako mi nevadí ani štátna dotáciá. Vadí mi len, že Kmotrík vždy hovorí niečo iné a keby dodržal, čo povedal, tak Slovan už hrá na Tehelnom poli. A vadí mi aj mázov "národný", pretože to je pre Kmotríkov projekt až príliš vznešený názov. Navyše reprezentácia aj tak bude hrávať aj v Trnave a Žiline. Pokojne nech to je Grafobal Arena, budem radšej. A vzhľadom na to, že to bude ŠTADIÓN porovnateľný s trnavským, mal by dostať aj takú dotáciu. Najmä po Kmotríkovom dušovaní sa, že na to má aj sám. Ale vravím, v konečnom dôsledku je mi jedno kto to postaví, len aby to bolo čím skôr.

K porovnaniu s Trnavou. Kmotrík stavbu štadiónu vyhlásil pár dní(týždňov) pred Poorom, tak by logicky mali byť taký čas pred ním aj vo výstavbe a minimálne štadión, pozemky pod ktorým nie sú problém, sa už mohol stavať. Ale Kmotrík nezačne, kým si nevydupe aj lacné bytovky, TA3 a najlepšie aj celé Pasienky. Takže je to len o jeho vypočítavosti.

A k fanúšikom. Slovan hral skupine EL prakticky prvýkrát v histórii a napriek tomu nevypredá Pasienky s tretinovou, neskôr polovičnou kapacitou TP? Navyše proti klubom ako AS, PSG alebo Athletic. To je hanba aj keby hrali na ŠAM. Na ligu to chápem a Slovanistov v tom podporujem, aj keď Kmotríkovi je to očividne jedno, že ľudia na Pasienky nechodia.

Ale ako som už dávnejšie napísal, najlepšie by bolo rozdeliť tých zhruba 46 miliónov pre BA, BB, TT a KE rovným dielom. S účasťou miest a klubov (armády) by sa za to zrekonštruovali/postavili 4 štadióny v každej časti Slovenska, k tomu by sa dokončila Žilina, postavil Trenčín za tie dotácie čo majú a čo plánujú a reprezentácia by mala 6 štadiónov v rozmedzí 10-22 tisíc divákov v závislosti od súpera alebo nejakej rotácie, podobne ako inde v Európe a žiadny národný štadión by nebol potrebný. A pokial by sa niekedy v budúcnosti ukázalo, že potrebný bude a budú na neho prostriedky, tak sa nejaký dôstojný (Viedeň, Varšava, Bukurešť,...) postaví niekde v Petržalke alebo pri diaľnici, podľa najlepšej možnej lokalizácie.


----------



## Anuris

Este doplnim ayoza...



Pofs said:


> K Trnave. Tu je pekne vidiet rozdielny postoj mesta. Mesto predalo pozemok na stadion a nakupne centrum za 1 EURO. Nerobili s tym ziadne problemy. Preto uz Trnava stavia. A tiez stavia s dotaciou od statu. Tam to davas ako priklad a v pripade Slovana to kritizujes. Tam ti predaj pozemku za 1 EURO nevadi, v Bratislave prenajom kritizujes.


Ja nie som stotozneny ani s vyskou dotacie pre Trnavu, hoci v principe akekolvek dotacie neodmietam – len si myslim, ze mali byt rozdelene ovela spravodlivejsie a rovnomernejsie (menej pre Kmotrika s Poorom a viac pre ostatnych, plus aj ine prerozdelenie medzi dalsimi mestami). Avsak, ked uz chceme porovnavat Trnavu s BA, tak treba spomenut aj toto:



Anuris said:


> Ci uz tak alebo onak, v kazdom pripade plati, ze to skoro cele nakoniec zacvaka stat... a co je horsie, naspat za to dostane akurat bezplatny prenajom stadiona pre reprezentaciu na 20 rokov (+ nejake priestory pre SFZ). A za "geroja", ktory Bratislave a Slovensku postavil ten prepotrebny Narodny futbalovy stadion, bude Kmotor. Este sa bude chudacik aj stazovat, ake ma vysoke vydavky na daniach a poplatkoch a ako by bol radsej, keby to postavilo mesto alebo stat a Slovan sa mohol radsej venovat praci s detickami (vid linkovane video vyssie)... V Trnave stat za svoj tiez nie maly vklad 13 mil. aspon nieco realne dostal a samotny stadion ma navyse prejst do vlastnictva mesta. Plus dalsia jeho vyhoda je, ze v buducnosti sa da podla potreby este kapacitne navysit az pre 30 000 divakov.


----------



## robinos

*DAC 1904 DS*

rozhovor s Vilagim zo športu:










Už v marci ste povedali,že chcete v Dunajskej Strede nový štadión.Štát vám schválil dotáciu 2,5milióna eur,ale za to ho nepostavíte. Čo sa teda bude diať?

_„Pracujeme na tom. Koncepcia je jasná: tribúna, kde je svetelná tabuľa, sa bude robiť prvá. Kapacita 21.800 ľudí by mala byť riešením aj v čase, keď budeme búrať hlavnú tribúnu, ktorú začneme stavať potom. Musíme postupovať podľa zákona, teda spustiť verejné obstarávanie na dodávateľov a následné kroky. Futbalový štadión je priestor, ktorý musí byť funkčný aj z marketingového hľadiska, je to aj spoločenské miesto,kde sa stretávajú ľudia, užívajú si svoj voľný čas, kde sa rokuje, robí biznis. A celé je to spoločenská udalosť.”_

Aký je časový horizont?

_„Najprv tribúna za bránou, hlavná tribúna na jar a potom protiľahlá, lebo tá je vekovo najnovšia. Samozrejme, na to treba peniaze. Hlavný problém slovenského futbalu je, že je podkapitalizovaný, a tak nemôže ďalej fungovať. V okolitých štátoch sa dáva do futbalu ďaleko viac peňazí, futbal má väčšiu spoločenskú váhu. Nehovorím, že štát má hradiť prevádzkové náklady klubov, ale musí na šport prispieť. Neviem,či toto je platforma na moje úvahy o tom, prečo RTVS nekupuje televízne práva ligy za normálne peniaze, ale ak na jeden klub pripadne 40-tisíc eur za televízne prenosy, je to bieda. V druhej francúzskej lige majú za to deväť miliónov. Ja nechcem deväť miliónov, ale pri 40-tisícoch je mi smutno. Môžem hovoriť o spoločenskom význame futbalu, je to najpopulárnejší šport všade, vari až na USA. Štát musí začať riešiť jeho pozíciu v našej spoločnosti, veď podporuje 78 športov, vari toľko ich ani nie je... Pokiaľ na Slovensku budú plné štadióny bude aj atmosféra v spoločnosti lepšia. Okolo futbalu robí 18-tisíc ľudí, to je dosť pracovných miest a ked budú plné štadióny, bude ich ešte viac. Štát sa nesmie tváriť, že s tým nemá nič spoločné._
*
Tak možno v DAC bude najväčší štadion na Slovensku, niekde som čítal aj o 23.000. Inak začať by chceli hneď, až dostanú stavebné povolenie a tribúna za bránou by mala stáť na jar.*



*SPARTAK MYJAVA*


----------



## wuane

Anuris said:


> Este doplnim ayoza...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja nie som stotozneny ani s vyskou dotacie pre Trnavu, hoci v principe akekolvek dotacie neodmietam – len si myslim, ze mali byt rozdelene ovela spravodlivejsie a rovnomernejsie (menej pre Kmotrika s Poorom a viac pre ostatnych, plus aj ine prerozdelenie medzi dalsimi mestami). Avsak, ked uz chceme porovnavat Trnavu s BA, tak treba spomenut aj toto:


V neprospech Kmotrika hovori aj fakt,ze on vlastnil pozemok,stadion aj prilahle plochy,kde si mohol vybudovat svoj biznis a popri tom strpiet futbal. Artmedia vsak skoncila ako skoncila. Pokial viem,Poor,nech je mi ako kolvek nesympaticky, nezlikvidoval zatial v Trnave ziaden klub a nedrzi v kome dalsi,ako to robi momentlane Kmotrik so Slovanom. 

Trnavaci rozhodne nemozu vyskakovat ze by bol Slovan momentalne protezovany,ale aj tak je mi tam cela vystavba menej proti srsti,a evidentne sa tam menej spekuluje a aspon vieme na com sme. A to hovorim ako latentny Slovanista.


----------



## wuane

robinos said:


> Tak možno v DAC bude najväčší štadion na Slovensku, niekde som čítal aj o 23.000. Inak začať by chceli hnaď až dostanú stavebné povolenie a tribúna na bránou by mala stáť na jar.[/B]


Hej,len skoda ze to idu stavat pre madarskych sovinistov a fasistov aby si tam mohli odbavovat svoje velkomadarske uchylky. Kym s tymto Vilagy nieco nespravi ,nemozem fandit ani DAC ani jemu v planoch.


----------



## Anuris

^^ Snad kultivovanejsie prostredie pritiahne aj kultivovanejsich divakov...


----------



## hellwar9

*Bystrický zimák*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kelv5PJ7hSk


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Hej,len skoda ze to idu stavat pre madarskych sovinistov a fasistov aby si tam mohli odbavovat svoje velkomadarske uchylky. Kym s tymto Vilagy nieco nespravi ,nemozem fandit ani DAC ani jemu v planoch.


No tak , ja zas to beriem tak, že skôr nám slovákom chýba dávka šovinizmu. Väčšina slovákov ani netuší, že v takej Vojvodine v Srbsku je úradným jazykom slovenčina. O slovákoch žijúcich tam nevieme nič, absolútne sa o nich nestaráme. A oni majú k nám vzťah taký nemastný. O slovákoch žijúcich inde ani nehovorím. Proste my by sme to potrebovali tiež, byť hrdý na to, že sme slováci, aj keď žijem v inej krajine. Sú fanúšikovia Barcelony šovinistický katalánci, sú. Sú fandovia Bilbaa šovinistický baskovia, sú. A dokonca boli ochotný za to ,,vraždiť,,. Podobných priíkladov je po európe aj svete plno. Proste sú maďari, žijú na Slovensku tak nech hovoria po maďarsky aj fandia. Samozrejme sú skupiny vypatlancov, tak isto zdržujúci sa v DAC, v Slovane či Trnave. Svoj komplexy si riešia extrémnym spôsobom a ich prázdny život napľňajú kde aké uhorské sprostosti a hejslovácke nálady. Bohužiaľ, skončí sa to iba vtedy, ak sa ľudia na Slovensku budú mať raz dobre.


----------



## wuane

^^ po prve. Madarsko sa nijak realne o svojich zahranicnych madarov nestara. Su to len Orbanove kecy pred volbami a vybavil im volenie zo zahranicia,aby nabral hlasy .On sa totiz nevie postarat ani o madarov doma. A ked uz, tak vyvolaju nejaky skandal v susednej krajine,co rozhodne potom madarskej mensine k pokojnemu spolunazivaniu s majoritou nepomaha. 

Po druhe, mne navadi ak povzbudzuju po madarsky. Mne vadi obsah co skanduju a co maju na transparentoch. Ja som v poslednej dobe pochodil skoro vsetky stadiony na zapadnom Slovensku. Vsade som badal aspon mierny narast urovne spravania sa ludi na tribunach.No na DAC to bolo stale 19. storocie kde Slovensko je horna zem,uhorske a velkomadarske vlajky a tomu primerane hesla.
To mi prekaza.


----------



## ayoz

Keby podporovali DAC, tak nech aj po rumunsky. Ale keď prvé, čo sa ozve po hvizde je Ria, ria, Hungaria, nasledovane maďarskou hymnou a potom jediný slovenský pokrik: To je náš dom (čo mi pripadá ako nejaký preklad z maďarčiny cez Google translate nášho: My sme tu doma). A na vlajkách a transparentoch vidíš len Maďarsko a hlavne Uhorsko. A ešte keď sa k tomu pridá maďarský hlásateľ. Ja im ten štadión prajem, 20 tisícový by bol paráda, keby to bolo niečo také, ako 5 rokov dozadu plánovali Košice. Ale naozaj by s tým nacionalizmom na štadióne niečo mali robiť, lebo keď je viac vlajok na maďarských ako DACu, tak to je smutné. Len dúfam, že ak to postavia, tak tam nebude hrať žiadna reprezentácia, lebo nechcem zažiť tú hanbu, že by sa na domácom zápase pískalo na domácu hymnu domácimi fanúšikmi.


----------



## ayoz

Keby podporovali DAC, tak nech aj po rumunsky. Ale keď prvé, čo sa ozve po hvizde je Ria, ria, Hungaria, nasledovane maďarskou hymnou a potom jediný slovenský pokrik: To je náš dom (čo mi pripadá ako nejaký preklad z maďarčiny cez Google translate nášho: My sme tu doma). A na vlajkách a transparentoch vidíš len Maďarsko a hlavne Uhorsko. A ešte keď sa k tomu pridá maďarský hlásateľ. Ja im ten štadión prajem, 20 tisícový by bol paráda, keby to bolo niečo také, ako 5 rokov dozadu plánovali Košice. Ale naozaj by s tým nacionalizmom na štadióne niečo mali robiť, lebo keď je viac vlajok na maďarských ako DACu, tak to je smutné. Len dúfam, že ak to postavia, tak tam nebude hrať žiadna reprezentácia, lebo nechcem zažiť tú hanbu, že by sa na domácom zápase pískalo na domácu hymnu domácimi fanúšikmi.


----------



## wuane

^^ presne tak. Zhrnul by som to asi takto: Keby prvu ligu hralo Komarno alebo Nove Zamky, tak verim tomu ze ti isti ludia by podporovali dany klub.Im je jedno kto hra, prvorade je vypustit si svoj fasisticky velkomadarsky ventil.


----------



## Anuris

Co mohlo byt v Petrzalke, keby Kmotrovi skutocne zalezalo na sporte/futbale a necakal by len, kto mu prihodi aku dotaciu...





































Zdroj: http://www.promodel.sk/?id=4


----------



## Amrafel

No veru, blízko centra, do hotela by mu došli aj iní ako futbalisti, štadión s tradíciou v peknom prostredí a ešte by mu postavili aj zastávku električky. Kmotrík je nielen zlodej, ale aj blb.


----------



## CJone

Tu je niečo z Nitry:

http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sportoviska/6363-nitriansky-zimny-stadion-sa-bude-rekonstruovat


----------



## robinos

*Brezno - futbalový štadión*


Fotiek ani informácií teda veľa nie je, roboty plno ich pozhánať a vyrobiť. Kapacita nie je nikde uvedená, ale odhad je 3000 až 4000 miest.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavná tribúna celkom pekná, ale inak bude tiež len na výnimku, lebo podmienky na FL určite nespĺňa.

A nejaké info z Košíc: http://hladam-investora.hladaminvestora.sk/investor-do-futbalovej-areny-pri-kosiciach-id788/


----------



## didinko

ayoz said:


> Hlavná tribúna celkom pekná, ale inak bude tiež len na výnimku, lebo podmienky na FL určite nespĺňa.
> 
> A nejaké info z Košíc: http://hladam-investora.hladaminvestora.sk/investor-do-futbalovej-areny-pri-kosiciach-id788/


Čiže štadión na koniec bude pri Budimíri? Nakoniec to nie je zlé miesto, predpokladám, že sa k nemu vybuduje aj napojenie na D1.


----------



## simiKE

nie ten projekt nic nema spolocne s MFK Kosice abo Kosicami ako takymi...podla mna ide skor o vtip alebo si proste niekto chce postavit stadion pri budimiri  ani neviem kto by na nom hral


----------



## robinos

*Prešov*

Managment aláááá Slovensko, na tomto sa vždy pobavím. Žiadna predstava,vízia,seriózne jednanie,ohováranie a čistý amaterizmus vo všetkom. Dnes copy úmyselne z Profutbalu, do budúcnosti na pobavenie,keď ten článok na webe zanikne:

*Sága pokračuje, nový štadión v Prešove stále v nedohľadne
*

_Akcionári 1. FC Tatran Prešov sú pripravení investovať 700 miliónov korún do rekonštrukcie futbalového štadióna s vyhrievaným trávnikom s kapacitou pre dvanásťtisíc divákov. Súčasťou komplexu by malo byť aj športovo-zábavné centrum, parkovací dom či ubytovacie kapacity.

Nie, nenechajte sa pomýliť. Takéto plány avizovalo vedenie prešovského Tatrana na svojej oficiálnej webovej stránke ešte v roku 2008. Odvtedy už vyššie uvedené riadky dávno zapadli prachom. Ani po šiestich rokoch sa však nič nezmenilo, nový štadión v metropole Šariša je v nedohľadne. Viac o súčasnej situácii povedal na tlačovej konferencii pred novou sezónou prezident klubu Miroslav Remeta.

Existuje niekoľko úskalí

Miroslav Remeta: "Naším cieľom je manažovať riadenie spoločnosti a projekt rekonštrukcie štadióna. Má to však niekoľko úskalí. Hoci máme memorandum zo strany mesta, ja som sa už viackrát vyjadril, že mne nič nehovorí. Vypadla z neho totiž podstatná časť, ktorou je čiastka, o ktorej by mesto chcelo rokovať. Stále nevieme, akou sumou plánuje prispieť na výstavbu štadióna.

Pracuje sa na finalizácii projektu

Sme vo finálnej fáze projektu. Rekonštrukcia štadióna by mala stáť približne štyri milióny eur. Projekt prispôsobujeme tomuto rozpočtu, ktorý máme. Zo SFZ je zabezpečených 2,4 milióna, čo je 60 percent. Je teda potrebné preukázať kofinancovanie 1,6 milióna. Keďže uznesenie vlády presne nehovorí, v akej štruktúre táto suma má byť financovaná, tak tá naša minulá iniciatíva bola rokovať s mestom, aby sme sa dozvedeli, ako si tých 40 percent podelíme. Musím povedať, že na úrovni vedenia mesta rokujeme v tom rozsahu, že by to kofinancovanie mesta malo byť na úrovni niekde okolo 1,2 milióna a zo strany klubu 400 000 eur. To by bola štruktúra 60-30-10. Musím však poznamenať, že mesto pri tom schvaľovaní, že sa chce podieľať na výstavbe, neuviedlo, akou sumou sa plánuje podieľať. Tento článok je v spomenutom memorande vypustený. Pre mňa to samo za seba hovorí jasnou rečou, keď poslanci navrhli vypustiť tento článok. Ja teda vlastne ani neviem, o čom rokujeme. V minulosti som už niekoľkokrát povedal, že ak to má byť také isté handrkovanie sa, ako keď sa bavíme napríklad o podpore mládeže, tak potom pre nás takáto podpora stráca význam.

Kofinancovanie s rovnocennými partnermi

Mesto podmieňuje svoju podporu založením osobitnej spoločnosti, ktorá bude vlastníkom nehnuteľnosti. V nej by chcelo mať rokovacie právomoci a teda aj nejaký významný kontrolný balík. Ten však odpovedá presne tomu, či bude mesto ochotné dať to kofinancovanie vo výške 30 percent. Ja môžem prehlásiť, že pokiaľ by sme vedeli, že mesto bude rokovať a bude pripravené schváliť takéto kofinancovanie, tak sme pripravení vytvoriť osobitnú spoločnosť. Pokiaľ však mesto chce prispieť len siedmimi, ôsmimi alebo desiatimi percentami, tak to pre nás nemá zmysel zakladať novú firmu. To nič nerieši. Budúci zámer teda predpokladá to, že čiastku štyri milióny eur budú kofinancovať rovnocenní partneri. Určite o tom ešte budeme rokovať.

Viac až po voľbách

Obávam sa však, že do volieb sa už toho veľa neudeje. Nemyslím si, že ešte bude nejaké rozhodujúce zastupiteľstvo, ktoré by doplnilo memorandum o to, aby povedalo, že áno, mesto má také a také podmienky a je pripravené kofinancovať projekt nejakou konkrétnou sumou. Myslím si, že táto otázka sa znovu otvorí až po voľbách.

Záujem stále pretrváva

Záujem tu stále je, na projekte sa pracuje. Myslím si, že to, čo je teraz rozpracované, je skutočne jeden veľmi pekný projekt. V Prešove by sme konečne mali štadión, ktorý by mohol byť viacúčelový, nie len pre športové potreby. Vznikla by aréna, ktorá by mala minimálne 4000 krytých sedení z jednej strany. Opakujem projekt sa mi veľmi páči. Keď nájdeme zhodu, má pre nás zmysel dotiahnuť rokovania aj o tom, aby sme ten majetok niekde uvoľňovali a vkladali. Pokiaľ však takéto rokovania o konkrétnych číslach nemáme, je to pre nás príliš veľa energie za podmienok, ktoré nám za to nestoja. Skutočne to musí byť rovnocenné kofinancovanie. Uvidíme, záujem tu stále je."


_

.


----------



## JimmySK

*Hipo Aréna Šamorín* - krásna stavba

http://www.galopp-foto.cz/?p=4064


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> nie ten projekt nic nema spolocne s MFK Kosice abo Kosicami ako takymi...podla mna ide skor o vtip alebo si proste niekto chce postavit stadion pri budimiri  ani neviem kto by na nom hral


Tiež si to myslím, ale možno sa rozhodlo dať štadión mimo mesta aby nezaťažili dopravu


----------



## 1palob1

Našiel som mesiac starý článok z Moraviec:












> „Do ihriska bolo položených 40 kilometrov kábla. Káble sú 20 cm od seba, v hĺbke 15 až 20 cm. Dotiahnuť treba ešte určité technologické veci. Ihrisko je zapieskované, potrebuje len vodu a čas. Určite bude pripravené do prvého zápasu, ním bude stretnutie Spartaka Trnava v Európskej lige, a to 3. alebo 10. júla,“
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://nitra.sme.sk/c/7237796/do-travnika-zarezali-40-kilometrov-kabla.html#ixzz37AZbZl46


----------



## robinos

Boli ste sa včera ešte niekto baviť futbalom ?


----------



## Tepicko

Odporucam precitat si rozhovor s Kozakom o buducnosti Slovenskeho futbalu 
http://sport.sme.sk/c/7282527/ivan-kozak-v-plane-je-aj-spolocna-ceskoslovenska-liga.html
Bude sranda ked to budeme citat tak o 5 rokov a zistime ze sme sa nikde neposunuli 
Pise sa tam aj o stadionoch ^^


----------



## robinos

Tepicko said:


> Odporucam precitat si rozhovor s Kozakom o buducnosti Slovenskeho futbalu
> http://sport.sme.sk/c/7282527/ivan-kozak-v-plane-je-aj-spolocna-ceskoslovenska-liga.html
> Bude sranda ked to budeme citat tak o 5 rokov a zistime ze sme sa nikde neposunuli
> Pise sa tam aj o stadionoch ^^


Čital som. Hneď adrenalín do mňa. Úplne ako Tittel , nuž kontinuita plne zachovaná... :bash:


----------



## ayoz

Tepicko said:


> Odporucam precitat si rozhovor s Kozakom o buducnosti Slovenskeho futbalu
> http://sport.sme.sk/c/7282527/ivan-kozak-v-plane-je-aj-spolocna-ceskoslovenska-liga.html
> Bude sranda ked to budeme citat tak o 5 rokov a zistime ze sme sa nikde neposunuli
> Pise sa tam aj o stadionoch ^^


Však o štadiónoch tam nie je prakticky nič až na to, čo je pravda. Momentálne aspoň pár štadiónov vyzerá lepšie ako pred 5 rokmi, verím, že o 5 rokov ich bude viac, aj keď asi skôr v menších mestách (okrem Trenčína, Poprad, Bardejov, Podbrezová, Zvolen, Prievidza, ...), keďže veľké mestá chcú a z dlhodobého hľadiska aj potrebujú viac ako 5 tisícové skladačky okolo storočnej hlavnej tribúny. Z krajských miest, ak budem veľký optimista, by o 5 rokov mohli mať nový štadión Trnava, Žilina, Trenčín, Košice, Nitra a Prešov. V BA ani v BB úprimne neverím, že o 5 rokov sa niečo výrazne pohne (čo dosť možno nebude ani v Nitre a Prešove, ale tam je aspoň snaha).


----------



## SunshineBB

http://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/foto-bystricky-zimak-sa-meni-zo-dna-na-den/





> Banskobystrický Zimný štadión prechádza od 12.mája rozsiahlou rekonštrukciou. V hale „A“ sa robí nová severná tribúna so zázemím vrátane trubkového systému chladenia plochy. V hale „B“ sú už položené nové chladiace trubky.
> 
> Na hlavnom štadióne sa práve stavia nosná oceľová konštrukcia severnej tribúny. Dodávateľ prišiel s návrhom stavebnicovej montáže oceľových prvkov, ktoré sa spájajú skrutkami a nie zváraním. Tým sa celá stavba urýchli. Už budúci týždeň bude stáť celá konštrukcia tribúny aj so šikmými nosníkmi. Potom sa zbúra existujúca stena za tribúnou a priestor haly sa rozšíri smerom k Hronu. Na betónovej ploche klziska sa pripravuje kladenie trubiek nového chladiaceho systému.
> 
> „Práce postupujú podľa plánu, urýchlili ich aj vylepšenia konštrukčných systémov zo strany dodávateľa stavby. V hale B je na ploche už kompletne položené nové chladenie, ktoré sa teraz bude klásť aj v hale A,“
> 
> uviedol poslanec Ing. Ján Šabo, ktorý je aj konateľom BPM s.r.o..
> 
> Táto mestská firma teraz prevádzkuje banskobystrický zimák a zabezpečuje celú investíciu rekonštrukcie. Úrad vlády SR poskytol Banskej Bystrici dotáciu na rekonštrukciu vo výške 1 milióna eur.
> Mantinely z tréningovej haly využijú hokejbalisti
> 
> Z hlavného štadióna sa demontovali aj mantinely, ktoré sa presunú do vedľajšej haly. Tie, ktoré boli doteraz v hale B by mali byť použité pri výstavbe hokejbalového ihriska na sídlisku Sásová.
> 
> “Bola by škoda staré mantinely odviezť na smetisko a preto sme sa ich rozhodli použiť pri výstavbe hokejbalového ihriska v Sásovej. Už máme aj vytipovanú konkrétnu lokalitu, podrobnosti prezradíme už čoskoro,”
> 
> dodal s úsmevom sásovský poslanec Jakub Gajdošík
> 
> *Po položení chladenia a dokončení severnej tribúny sa osadia do hlavnej haly úplne nové mantinely aj s 1,8 metra vysokým plexisklom po celom obvode ako poznáme zo zámorských líg.*
> Zmenia sa aj rozmery ihriska
> 
> *Zaujímavosťou je, že aj rozmery klziska sa priblížia pomerom v NHL.*
> 
> “Po rozhodnutí IIHF počas tohtoročných majstrovstviev sveta, sme pristúpili k zmene projektu a hraciu plochu sme prispôsobili novým parametrom medzinádornej hokejovej organizácie. *Nová ľadová plocha bude mať rozmery 60 m x 27 m*. To znamená, že sa na našom štadióne budú môcť hrať aj medzištátne zápasy.”
> 
> povedal pre náš portál Vlastimil Plavucha, poslanec MsZ a športový manažér našich baranov.
> 
> Termín dokončenia rekonštrukcie je koniec septembra.


----------



## ayoz

*Rekonštrukcia štadióna v Podbrezovej:*























































Páčilo by sa mi, keby takú tribúnu ako je tá nová potiahli okolo celého štadióna, v spolupráci s veľkou starou by to podľa mňa tvorilo jeden z naj štadiónov u nás, ale asi je to pre Podbrezovú zbytočné. Každopádne si myslím, že fortunaligový štadión mal stále vyzerať inak ako v súčasnom stave.


----------



## michaelse

ta povodna tribuna v tom svahu nema chybu,uplne ma az fascinuje lebo takych nieje vo svete vela


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> *Páčilo by sa mi, keby takú tribúnu ako je tá nová potiahli okolo celého štadióna, v spolupráci s veľkou starou by to podľa mňa tvorilo jeden z naj štadiónov u nás, ale asi je to pre Podbrezovú zbytočné. Každopádne si myslím, že fortunaligový štadión mal stále vyzerať inak ako v súčasnom stave.*


*

Tam nie je priestor pre tribunu po celom obvode, to je hlavny problem, aspon si to teda neviem predstavit. Inak je ten stadion celkom zaujimavy, a ta cervena farba sedaciek, nema nahodou cely brezniansky aj podbrezovsky stadion sedacky zo sektora hosti na stiavnickach ??*


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Tam nie je priestor pre tribunu po celom obvode, to je hlavny problem, aspon si to teda neviem predstavit. Inak je ten stadion celkom zaujimavy, a ta cervena farba sedaciek, nema nahodou cely brezniansky aj podbrezovsky stadion sedacky zo sektora hosti na stiavnickach ??


O tom pochybujem, toľko sedačiek tam nebolo, toto je iná červená a podľa mňa sú tie sedačky stále na štadióne zložené pri jednom stožiari (nad "vodárňou" alebo kotolňou alebo čo to tam je).


----------



## robinos

No veru stále som čakal , že urobia v Podbrezovej viacej. Na to, že za pár dní začnú doma je toho strašne málo. Posuvnú strechu už maly, menšia tribúna bola v tomto stave, tak v podstate urobili iba sektor hostí, nejaké kozmetické úpravy na veľkej tribúne a upravili vonkajšie priestory. Na to , že vedeli už viac ako mesiac pred koncom druhej ligy (v máji ) že postupujú, teda málo. Tá veľká tribúna bez sedačiek, neviem ako mohla prejsť licenciou. Niekedy nechápem. Dostať napríklad odklad na osvetlenie je aspoň pochopitelné. A vraj sú tam obrovské problémy s parkovaním, nuž uvidíme ... Ja viem, že väčšie práce chcú robiť cez jaro ( ale podľa dostupných vecí iba osadiť sedačky,vyhrievané ihrisko a umelé osvetlenie ). Ale to môže byť celkom v pasé, kedže dovtedy môžu byť beznádejne posledný v lige. No uvidíme, každopádne sklamanie ako málo stačí urobiť...


Novinka: *Spartak Myjava *odohrá dve stretnutia FL s B.Bystricou ( už o 10 dní 26.7. ) a Z.Moravcami na štadióne v Brezovej pod Bradlom , 10 km od Myjavy. Než tráva vyrastie.

Tak toto už úplne odsudzujem. Vymením termíny s klubmi a vybavené. Veď toto je už výsmech všetkému...

















































aktuálny stav na ihrisku v Myjave


----------



## NuSo

To už im vážne načisto j*be, že chcú hrať na okresnom ihrisku ? Nonsens.


----------



## michaelse

ja v tom nevidim az tak vazny problem,samozrejme je to podlezenie snad vsetkych kriterii a malo by sa to asi riesit inak ale je to len na par zapasov a inak,je z tej tribuny lepsi vyhlad ako keby sa hralo na pasienkoch ci v kosiciach,,a v brezovej budu mat aspon paradnu atrakciu kedze tam sa 100 rokov nic zabavne neudialo :-D :-D


----------



## chefe

v BB uz rastie konstrukcia tribuny....bravo


----------



## michaelse

inak k tej myjave este, zauimalo ma ze zvolili siatie travnika namiesto polozenia hotovych kobercov,koberce po polozeni su schopne na hru po 4-6 tyzdnoch ale siata trava potrebuje viac casu 
vyhoda je ze je to lacnejsia varianta ale zasa pracnejsia a to ovela,pojdem sa tam pozriet ked sa bude hrat prvy zapas aka bude kvalita


----------



## ayoz

michaelse said:


> ja v tom nevidim az tak vazny problem,samozrejme je to podlezenie snad vsetkych kriterii a malo by sa to asi riesit inak ale je to len na par zapasov a inak,je z tej tribuny lepsi vyhlad ako keby sa hralo na pasienkoch ci v kosiciach,,a v brezovej budu mat aspon paradnu atrakciu kedze tam sa 100 rokov nic zabavne neudialo :-D :-D


No naposledy tam niečo zaujímavé mali asi keď pochovávali Štefánika a to zase nebolo asi veľmi zábavné. Ale tých 100 rokov si takmer trafil


----------



## i_love_ikarus

este nejake fotky z kosickeho estádio 

http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate


----------



## vadzi

i_love_ikarus said:


> este nejake fotky z kosickeho estádio
> 
> http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate


Vôbec by mi neprekážalo, ak by hrali v MI. Štadión by naplnili bez problémov keďže Michalovčania milujú šport a vlakom/busom je to z KE hodinka a 20 minút. Ale fanúšikovia to opravili pekne.


----------



## robinos

Nuž , bude to v pohode pokiaľ sa tam nevyberie viac fanúšikov ako sa zmestí na hlavnú tribúnu . Asi cca 700. Ostatný by potom museli stáť pri ihrisku. Potom je tu otázka, čo s fanusikmi hosti. Zo ZM asi iba dve fanusicky, ale vyberu sa na zapas bystricania ? Naposledy na Myjave boli. V podstate mozno SEDA zbuduje nejaké mobilné tribúny alebo aj bez nich sa nič nestane.

Lenže je to aj precedens. Teraz takto môže behať po dedinach a hrat FL ktorýkoľvek klub od Bratislavy po Košice. A to mi v pohode nepríde.


----------



## robinos

robinos said:


> Nuž , bude to v pohode pokiaľ sa tam nevyberie viac fanúšikov......................... to mi v pohode nepríde.




hno::cripes:hno::sarcasm:hno::?hno: 

Tak šaškáreň dostala rozum a zápas Spartak Myjava vs. Dukla B.Bystrica sa v sobotu nehrá v Brezovej p.Bradlom ale pod Urpínom. 
Definitívne rozhodli v pondelok ráno ... 

:gossip:


----------



## robinos

*V každom meste vidieť pokrok v projekte.* zdroj SFZ



Vo fáze realizácie sú okrem *Trnavy* ďalšie štyri štadióny. V *Zlatých Moravciach* je takmer dobudovaná nová tribúna so zastrešením a realizuje sa už aj vyhrievanie hracej plochy. V *Senici *je kompletne vybudovaná nová tribúna a pripravuje sa projekt rekonštrukcie hlavnej tribúny a následne aj vyhrievania hracej plochy. V *Myjave *boli refundované niektoré náklady spojené s výstavbou tribún a, rovnako ako na štadióne v Zlatých Moravciach, prebieha realizácia vyhrievania trávnika, v tomto prípade aj s výmenou hracej plochy. Na štadióne, na ktorom v súčasnosti hráva svoje zápasy aj slovenská futbalová reprezentácia, v *Žiline *je spracovaná kompletná dokumentácia na realizáciu prvej časti výstavby, ktorou je dobudovanie tribún a opláštenia.

V štádiu prípravy zmlúv je momentálne Slovenský futbalový zväz v Podbrezovej, Bardejove a Ružomberku. Čo sa týka stavebných prác, tak najďalej je momentálne nováčik v najvyššej súťaži - *Podbrezová*, kde sa už rekonštruovalo zastrešenie tribúny, realizuje sa výstavba sektora hostí a takisto sa pripravuje aj projektová dokumentácia k realizácii vyhrievania trávnika a ďalších súčastí štadióna. Projektová dokumentácia k rekonštrukcii tribúny a vyhrievaniu hracej plochy je pripravená aj v *Ružomberku*, kde sa momentálne rozhoduje o časovom harmonograme stavebných prác.

V *Košiciach* a Dunajskej Strede sa pripravuje projektová dokumentácia pre výstavbu kompletne nových štadiónov. Východoslovenská metropola bude mať štadión na novom mieste, v *Dunajskej Strede* by mal nový štadión stáť na rovnakom mieste ako súčasný. V* Banskej Bystrici* prebiehajú rokovania o vysporiadaní majetkovo-právnych vzťahov medzi mestom a Ministerstvom obrany SR za účasti futbalového klubu.

V krajských mestách *Nitra*, *Trenčín *a *Prešov* pripravujú komplexný zámer rekonštrukcie štadiónov, pričom prebieha aktívna komunikácia s odbornými komisiami SFZ ohľadom plnenia infraštruktúrnych podmienok smernice UEFA.

Ďalší viditeľný postup v projekte modernizácie a budovania štadiónov je priamo závislý od ukončenia vyhláseného verejného obstarávania. "Prebieha verejné obstarávanie na výstavbu tribún, ktoré nás do istej miery pozdržalo v realizácii niektorých štadiónov. Momentálne prebieha proces vyhodnotenia predložených ponúk a v prípade, že tento proces bude v zmysle zákona ukončený, tak všetky zúčastnené strany, vrátane miest, klubov a ďalších partnerov, budú o výsledku verejného obstarávania informované," informoval projektový manažér P. Dedík delegátov o stave prebiehajúceho verejného obstarávania. 

V troch prípadoch je pripravená projektová dokumentácia tak, že partneri SFZ pri realizácii projektu na jednotlivých štadiónoch čakajú len na ukončenie tohto verejného obstarávania. "Konkrétne sa jedná o druhú etapu výstavby *NTC Poprad*, rekonštrukciu štadióna v* Bardejove* a výstavbu štadióna vo *Zvolene*, kde sa bude stavať nový štadión na mieste existujúceho štadióna," povedal P. Dedík v Senci.

V mestách *Humenné*, *Levice* a *Topoľčany* pripravujeme v spolupráci s projektantmi klubov, príp. miest a Komisiou pre štadióny a ihriská SFZ projektovú dokumentáciu pre realizáciu týchto projektov. V *Dolnom Kubíne *a *Prievidzi *zatiaľ prebehli úvodné rokovania ohľadom podmienok a harmonogramu realizácie samotného projektu.

Na každom jednom štadióne je už dnes vidieť aktivitu v teréne, či už pri príprave projektovej dokumentácie alebo priamo pri realizácii stavebných prác, čo je veľmi pozitívne. "Teší nás, že všetci zúčastnení pristúpili k realizácii projektu nielen rokovaniami, ale i konkrétnymi krokmi a činmi. Je vidieť, že všetci, kluby, mestá a ďalší partneri sú odhodlaní do projektu rekonštrukcie, modernizácie a budovania futbalových štadiónov ísť a my sme pripravení tento projekt posunúť vpred," dodal na záver Peter Dedík.


----------



## ayoz

"V Banskej Bystrici prebiehajú rokovania o vysporiadaní majetkovo-právnych vzťahov medzi mestom a Ministerstvom obrany SR za účasti futbalového klubu." :dizzy:


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> "V Banskej Bystrici prebiehajú rokovania o vysporiadaní majetkovo-právnych vzťahov medzi mestom a Ministerstvom obrany SR za účasti futbalového klubu." :dizzy:


:blahblah:


----------



## eddieivo

Nesúvisí to s našimi štadiónmi, ale čo by ste povedali na to, že by sa podobný model uplatnil aj na našu ligu?

http://isport.blesk.cz/clanek/fotba...lovou-ligou-odvysila-vsechny-jeji-zapasy.html


----------



## ayoz

eddieivo said:


> Nesúvisí to s našimi štadiónmi, ale čo by ste povedali na to, že by sa podobný model uplatnil aj na našu ligu?
> 
> http://isport.blesk.cz/clanek/fotba...lovou-ligou-odvysila-vsechny-jeji-zapasy.html


Však u nás má exkluzívne právo na internetové vysielanie Huste av Česku to bolo aj predtým, len na inej stránke.


----------



## eddieivo

Huste sa už platí a hento má byť zadarmo či ?
Plus skôr som poukazoval na to, čo všetko sa ohladom víkendového kola na tej stránke spraví, že by sa niečo podobné mohlo realizovať aj u nás.


----------



## ayoz

eddieivo said:


> Huste sa už platí a hento má byť zadarmo či ?
> Plus skôr som poukazoval na to, čo všetko sa ohladom víkendového kola na tej stránke spraví, že by sa niečo podobné mohlo realizovať aj u nás.


No Česi to mali na Sazke a tam sa za to platilo, teraz to bude zadarmo. U nás tiež bolo Huste zadarmo a dúfal som, že keď to je platené, tak sa to zlepší, ale nezlepšilo sa to ani o kúsok. A tie ostatné veci by sa samozrejme mali robiť aj u nás, ale to nehrozí. Stačí si porovnať stránku českej a našej ligy, celkovo je v Česku marketing okolo ligy na úplne inej úrovni a u nás s tým nikto nič nerobí.


----------



## yuriy

https://www.uvo.gov.sk/evestnik/-/vestnik/255102


> *II.1.2.* Druh zákazky a miesto uskutočňovania stavebných prác, dodania tovarov alebo poskytovania služieb
> Stavebné práce
> Hlavné stavenisko alebo miesto uskutočňovania stavebných prác: Futbalový štadión MŠK Žilina, Športová 9, 010 01 Žilina
> NUTS kód:
> SK031
> *II.1.3.* Stručný opis zákazky alebo nákupu (nákupov)
> Predmetom zákazky je prístavba a opláštenie objektu Severná tribúna a vybudovanie požiarnej nádrže v rámci tohto objektu, inštalácia informačných tabúľ v priestoroch okolo hracej plochy, prístavba v objekte Východná tribúna a prístavba v objekte Západná tribúna futbalového štadióna MŠK Žilina. Detailné vymedzenie predmetu zákazky je uvedené v súťažných podkladoch a ich prílohách.
> 
> *II.2.2.* Predpokladaná hodnota predmetu zákazky bez DPH
> Hodnota 1 683 662,8700 EUR
> *II.3.* Trvanie zmluvy alebo lehota dodania
> Obdobie v dňoch (od zadania zákazky)
> Zadajte hodnotu: 154


Zapadna tribuna: predlzenie o 8m smerom k juznej, pribudne cca 255miest
Vychodna tribuna: predlzenie o 8m smerom k severnej, pribudne cca 288 miest


----------



## chefe

yuriy said:


> https://www.uvo.gov.sk/evestnik/-/vestnik/255102
> 
> Zapadna tribuna: predlzenie o 8m smerom k juznej, pribudne cca 255miest
> Vychodna tribuna: predlzenie o 8m smerom k severnej, pribudne cca 288 miest


nevies kedy zacnu stavat?


----------



## yuriy

Pri VO ťažko povedať, 18.8. je otváranie ponúk. Projektovo je všetko pripravené, aby sa hneď po podpise mohlo začať stavať.


----------



## ayoz

yuriy said:


> Pri VO ťažko povedať, 18.8. je otváranie ponúk. Projektovo je všetko pripravené, aby sa hneď po podpise mohlo začať stavať.


A nejaky vizualny material nie je?


----------



## robinos

:cheers::cheers: skalického vínečka


----------



## chefe

skoda tej haly, btw, neviete niekto ako sa tu da hodit video z youtube?


----------



## ayoz

chefe said:


> skoda tej haly, btw, neviete niekto ako sa tu da hodit video z youtube?


Taká pekná hala a nevyužitá? hno:


----------



## Anuris

^^ Boli velke plany na vytvorenie "Narodneho sportoveho centra", ale klasicky zostalo iba pri reciach a vizualizaciach...

http://www.nscenter.sk/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653534

V konecnom dosledku to cele zase raz bol trabelssiovsko-slotovsky kseft. Najnovsie chce Trabelssie halu odpredat spat mestu a vydiera poslancov, ze ak nevyhoveju jeho poziadavkam, tak ju moze dat zburat:

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1043033/sportova-hala-v-ziline-je-blizsie-k-demolacii.html



chefe said:


> btw, neviete niekto ako sa tu da hodit video z youtube?


Isiel si na to dobre , ale do tych "youtubackych" zatvoriek treba vzdy dat iba koncovu cast linku, ktora je jedinecna pre kazde video (v tomto pripade: Q692phnmpAA), potom ti to pojde.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vcera som si "vychutnal" derby Podbrezova - Dukla. Skusim sa odosobnit od potupneho (ale spravodliveho) vysledku 3:0 a tu je par postrehov. 

1. Dostat sa k stadionu autom. Nemozne.
2. Aj pri relativne slabej navsteve (2900 divakov) zaparkovat autom niekde v okruhu 1 km od stadiona. Takmer nemozne.
3. Vstup. Take šacovanie som nezazil ani na Nou Campe. Do arealu stadiona nemohla prejst flasa s vodou (co by som pri privreti obchod oci pochopil) ale aby si clovek nemohol na dedinsky stadion donies ani Tatranky, tak to je nad moje chapanie. 
4. Stadion je rozdeleny asi do 6 az 7 sektorov, vsade su mapky, ale na vstupenke je len cena a tym to konci. Cize maximalny doraz na "bezpecnost a buzeraciu" pri vstupe, ale na stadione uz nikoho ani netrapi, kto kde ako sedi a stoji. Ludia sedeli ci stali namackani po schodoch napriek tomu, ze o par desiatok metrov dalej bolo kopec volneho miesta. Organizacia katastrofalna, taka dedinska(nech sa na mna nikto nehneva). 
5. K futbalu sa nebudem radsej vyjadrovat, aj zo zostrihov je jasne ze Podbrezova bola o dve triedy lepsia.
6. Atmosfera vynikajuca z jednej strany. Bohuzial, domaci fanusikova patria do horskej ligy aj celym ich timom. Akykolvek verdit rozhodcu proti Podbrezovej sposobuje zaslepeny cholericky zachvat polky stadiona. Striedanie hostujuceho hraca sprevadzaju detinske pokriky ako Fúúúj, Fúúúj, Hanbááá. To som veru davno nezazil, akykolvek chybajuci respekt voci hracom supera. 
7. Cesta domov. Katastrofa. Od nastartovania auta niekde v poslednom zapadakove tejto obce po vyjazd na hlavnu cestu smer Brezno-BB(teda asi 500 metrov) preslo asi 30 minut. Pri smiesnej navsteve. 
8. Ja viem, ze hraci Podbrezovej si ucast v lige vybojovali, a velmi slusne, s drvivou prevahou, s obrovskym naskokom, napriek tomu sa pytam, komu prospeje, ked budu v lige hrat tymi s takymto zazemim a organizaciou. Nasa liga definitivne dostava parametre horskej ligy. Senica je este ako tak velke mesto, pri Myjave beriem ze maju pekny stadion a snazia sa, ale Podbrezova je klinec do rakvy. A timy ako Nitra ci Presov sa trapia s vlastnou existenciou.

Edit: Po precitani odoslaneho prispevku ma napadli este tri postrehy. 
1. Bufet: Peugeot Boxer s otvorenym bokom, pri ktorom stoji X ludi, nema ani vyznam cakat. Aby som nebol zly, este som zaznamenal dalsie 2 bufety, no tie bohuzial nestihali. 
2. WC: To ze priatelka obcas stoji 5 - 10 minut v rade na nejakej akcii je zvacsa pochopitelne, ale aby som na WC cakal aj ja, tak to som exte nezazil. Splna ten stadion vobec nejake normy? To ze priatelka z WC pocula vsetko co sa deje v satni hracov, o tom uz radsej ani nehovorim 
3. Oficialna navsteva bola 2900 divakov. Ja by som dodal ze asi 1000 bolo z Bystrice, cize na historicke derby v najvyssej sutazi bolo v Podbrezovej zvedavych asi 1900 ludi. SUPERLIGA.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Vcera som si "vychutnal" derby Podbrezova - Dukla. Skusim sa odosobnit od potupneho (ale spravodliveho) vysledku 3:0 a tu je par postrehov.
> 
> 1. Dostat sa k stadionu autom. Nemozne.
> 2. Aj pri relativne slabej navsteve (2900 divakov) zaparkovat autom niekde v okruhu 1 km od stadiona. Takmer nemozne.
> 3. Vstup. Take šacovanie som nezazil ani na Nou Campe. Do arealu stadiona nemohla prejst flasa s vodou (co by som pri privreti obchod oci pochopil) ale aby si clovek nemohol na dedinsky stadion donies ani Tatranky, tak to je nad moje chapanie.
> 4. Stadion je rozdeleny asi do 6 az 7 sektorov, vsade su mapky, ale na vstupenke je len cena a tym to konci. Cize maximalny doraz na "bezpecnost a buzeraciu" pri vstupe, ale na stadione uz nikoho ani netrapi, kto kde ako sedi a stoji. Ludia sedeli ci stali namackani po schodoch napriek tomu, ze o par desiatok metrov dalej bolo kopec volneho miesta. Organizacia katastrofalna, taka dedinska(nech sa na mna nikto nehneva).
> 5. K futbalu sa nebudem radsej vyjadrovat, aj zo zostrihov je jasne ze Podbrezova bola o dve triedy lepsia.
> 6. Atmosfera vynikajuca z jednej strany. Bohuzial, domaci fanusikova patria do horskej ligy aj celym ich timom. Akykolvek verdit rozhodcu proti Podbrezovej sposobuje zaslepeny cholericky zachvat polky stadiona. Striedanie hostujuceho hraca sprevadzaju detinske pokriky ako Fúúúj, Fúúúj, Hanbááá. To som veru davno nezazil, akykolvek chybajuci respekt voci hracom supera.
> 7. Cesta domov. Katastrofa. Od nastartovania auta niekde v poslednom zapadakove tejto obce po vyjazd na hlavnu cestu smer Brezno-BB(teda asi 500 metrov) preslo asi 30 minut. Pri smiesnej navsteve.
> 8. Ja viem, ze hraci Podbrezovej si ucast v lige vybojovali, a velmi slusne, s drvivou prevahou, s obrovskym naskokom, napriek tomu sa pytam, komu prospeje, ked budu v lige hrat tymi s takymto zazemim a organizaciou. Nasa liga definitivne dostava parametre horskej ligy. Senica je este ako tak velke mesto, pri Myjave beriem ze maju pekny stadion a snazia sa, ale Podbrezova je klinec do rakvy. A timy ako Nitra ci Presov sa trapia s vlastnou existenciou.
> 
> Edit: Po precitani odoslaneho prispevku ma napadli este tri postrehy.
> 1. Bufet: Peugeot Boxer s otvorenym bokom, pri ktorom stoji X ludi, nema ani vyznam cakat. Aby som nebol zly, este som zaznamenal dalsie 2 bufety, no tie bohuzial nestihali.
> 2. WC: To ze priatelka obcas stoji 5 - 10 minut v rade na nejakej akcii je zvacsa pochopitelne, ale aby som na WC cakal aj ja, tak to som exte nezazil. Splna ten stadion vobec nejake normy? To ze priatelka z WC pocula vsetko co sa deje v satni hracov, o tom uz radsej ani nehovorim
> 3. Oficialna navsteva bola 2900 divakov. Ja by som dodal ze asi 1000 bolo z Bystrice, cize na historicke derby v najvyssej sutazi bolo v Podbrezovej zvedavych asi 1900 ludi. SUPERLIGA.


No nemôžeš donútiť Sotáka, aby dával svoje peniaze do Dukly len preto, že to je najbližšie veľké mesto. S väčšinou tvojich tvrdení sa dá súhlasiť, aj keď si myslím, že ten štadión vyzerá na takú dedinu veľmi dobre, aj keď má asi dosť výnimiek (čo bude mať na jar aj Brezno). A neviem čo sa ti nepáči na 1900 domácich? Však je to celá dedina a navyše v BB toľko ľudí nepríde pomaly už ani na Slovan alebo Žilinu.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Tiez som jaksi nepochopil tu vycitku k navsteve. Si cakal 5000 divakov v dedine so 4000 obyvatelmi?


----------



## SunshineBB

Fajn , posledny bod mozte vyskrtnut. 

Aj ked si myslim, ze je to malo. Podbrezova predsa hravala v Brezne, druhu polku sezony sa tam znovu prestahuje. Pritom do 10 minut autom od Podbrezky byva cca 35 - 40 tisic ludi. Kedy tam ma prist vela ludi ak nie teraz. Bohuzial to je prave problem nasej ligy, ze miest ktore maju skutocny potencial je tam malo, a aj tie stoja za hovno a nahradili ich neatraktivne tymi. Couz.


----------



## ayoz

Tímy 

No ja som sa na Podbrezovú tešil už dlho tak snáď sa to ta nejako spraví.


----------



## matejicek

Nielen štadion Antona Malatinského v Trnave podlieha výstavbe, ale takisto atletický štadión Antona Hajmassyho, na ktorom sa v minulosti zvažovalo umiestnenie západnej tribúny zo ŠAM a bola aj myšlienka aby v prípade prestavby futbalového štadióna hral Spartak práve tu:


----------



## robinos

Pekný fotočlánok zo Sme o Prešovskom velodróme, snaď to vyjde.

Prešovský velodróm + foto


----------



## JimmySK

Humennský štadión potrebuje nutnú rekonštrukciu. Takto sa rozpadáva zadná stena s časomierou... 

zdroj: https://www.facebook.com/2074912759...7491275928994/820712091273573/?type=1&theater


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> Humennský štadión potrebuje nutnú rekonštrukciu. Takto sa rozpadáva zadná stena s časomierou...
> 
> zdroj: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultras-Humenné/207491275928994?sk=timeline


Však táto vizualizácia je známa už rok a pol, akurát sa s tým vôbec nepohlo.


----------



## chefe

^^
nie je ta vizualizacia nahodou pre michalovce?


----------



## ayoz

chefe said:


> ^^
> nie je ta vizualizacia nahodou pre michalovce?


Nie je. Aj keď tie vizualizácie určite robila rovnaká firma.


----------



## JimmySK

O tejto vizualizácii viem len som chcel poukazať ako sa nám uz niektoré štadióny rozpadávajú


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> O tejto vizualizácii viem len som chcel poukazať ako sa nám uz niektoré štadióny rozpadávajú


Ja zase na to, že vizualizáciu u nás má snáď každá dedina, ale štadión tak 5 klubov.


----------



## chefe

3.8.2014 BB


----------



## ayoz

No ak tam naozaj budú tie sky boxy, tak ešte pár radov dosiek zo strechy vyberú. A ešte keby vymenili aj okná a dali preč tú hroznú zelenú plachtu, tak by to bola paráda. A dať tam nejaké čo sa budú z vonku odrážať a z vnútra tam bude nejaký obraz (niečo ako vlaková stanica). Ale to chcem asi veľa


----------



## 1palob1

*NTC v Dunajskej Lužnej poslúži rozvoju ženského a mládežníckeho futbalu*


> Zrekonštruované priestory štadióna v Dunajskej Lužnej (okres Dunajská Streda) vo štvrtok slávnostne odovzdali do užívania športovej i občianskej verejnosti. Vzniklo tak vynovené Národné tréningové centrum (NTC) Slovenského futbalového zväzu (SFZ), ktoré bude slúžiť najmä rozvoju ženského futbalu, ale na svoje si prídu i žiacke prípravky a predprípravky. Celý areál sa ešte má dobudovať. Pribudne športová hala, hotel, ďalšie detské ihriská i dopravná infraštruktúra. Celkovo sa na multifunkčnom športovom areáli a jeho okolí za ostatné tri roky preinvestovalo viac ako jeden milión eur. Kapacita obnoveného štadióna je 500 divákov, čo spĺňa normu UEFA pre mládežnícke a ženské medzinárodné turnaje.


http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok179577-NTC_v_Dunajskej_Luznej_posluzi_rozvoju_zenskeho_a_mladeznickeho_futbalu.htm?utm_content=neprehliadnite__titulka

















Zdroj obrazkov: ta3.com


----------



## chefe

BB zo 7.8, nemate niekto aktualne info o Nitre?


----------



## chefe

Aha, tak nasiel som aj info z nitry, pred touto sezonou spravia len mladeznicke satne 

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/rekonstrukci...obmedzeniami-stihnu-dokoncit-iba-satne-181295


----------



## Ayran

Po desiatich mesiacoch od začiatku fungovania Národného tréningového centra v Poprade je na rade druhá etapa výstavby. V rámci nej sa dobudujú tribúny, o štyri roky by tu malo stáť moderné tréningové centrum, ktoré bude hostiť kluby z krajín celého sveta.


----------



## robinos

Všetko krásne, ale nič o rozvoji Popradského futbalu, hlavne mládeže a potažmo slovenského futbalu zo širokého okolia. Všetko akosi veľmi nastavené pre cudzincov a biznis s nimi. Aj Danko sa včera vyjadril, že pre Popradský klub teraz podpora nie je, v prvom rade pre hokej. To mi príde tak trochu smutné naliať desaťtisíce mestských eur z daní Popradčanov do infraštruktúri a pritom nepodporiť maximálne aspoň mládežnícke tímy FK Poprad a okolia... Ide o ich deti. Akosi mám pocit , že tu bude klasický stav. Pod Tatry prídu anglické kluby na prípravu, aby si niekto robil biznis a naše kluby budú chodiť do Álp, pretože Poprad bude pre nich trikrát drahší.

Ale jeden problém pre SFZ zažehnaný je. Finále Slov.pohára sa bude hrať v Poprade. Pretože minulý rok mala záujem jediná Myjava. Nakoniec aj usporiadala a nevyšlo to dobre, či vlastne SFZ usporiadalo . SFZ malo teda problém kde hrať tento rok a myslím, že tak ostane nadlho ...

Ale aspoň niečo sa deje...


----------



## michaelse

no to ma najviac stve,ze hlavne pre biznis a zahranicne kempi si tam budu robit a pre domacu futbal to je az na druhom mieste,
no bodaj by to niekto finale pahara chcel ked sfz neha majitelom stadionov len stratu a nechce sa delit so ziskom


----------



## Ayran

no ja by som v tom videl aj iny prinos a to hlavne v konfrontacii, si prestavte, že pride taky manchester na sustredenie a bude chciet zahrať nejaky pripravak, ktoré slovenské mužstvo by odmientlo ?  a dalšie, že aj v zahraniči si všimnú slovensko, ved z velkými klubmi chodi aj vela medii


----------



## Anuris

Projekt narodneho stadiona v Budapesti (kapacita 68k):



















Toto ma zaujalo :










Viac info a obrazkov v prislusnom vlakne: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026145&page=14


----------



## ayoz

Maďarské štadióny sa tu riešili už x krát. Bohužiaľ, napriek tomu, že liga u nás po športovej stránke nie je horšia, ľudí tu chodí oveľa menej, rovnako marketing okolo ligy je u nás nulový, takže u ná nereálne. To isté aj v porovnaní s Poľskom. Snáď sa časom dotiahneme aspoň na Česko.


----------



## chefe

ayoz said:


> Maďarské štadióny sa tu riešili už x krát. Bohužiaľ, napriek tomu, že liga u nás po športovej stránke nie je horšia, ľudí tu chodí oveľa menej, rovnako marketing okolo ligy je u nás nulový, takže u ná nereálne. To isté aj v porovnaní s Poľskom. Snáď sa časom dotiahneme aspoň na Česko.


Podla mna za vsetko moze STV. Reklamna sila timov je slabsia, ked ich nemoze sledovat cele slovensko v TV, navyse to co spravili s trencinom v UEFE, to nema obdobu. Naco mam platit koncesionarkse poplatky, ved tie sluzby co poskytuje STV sa daju plne nahradit sukromnym sektorom, ak uz niesu takmer identicke. Spomente si co spravila STV s merciakom na finale MS, pravdepodobne kazdy kto mal moznost tak sledoval zapas na inej stanici zdôvodu chybneho ozvucenia. STV je nesebestacny subjekt a MOJE peniaze, pokial nevie davat prenosy z nasich lig si nezasluzi.


----------



## JimmySK

chefe said:


> Podla mna za vsetko moze STV. Reklamna sila timov je slabsia, ked ich nemoze sledovat cele slovensko v TV, navyse to co spravili s trencinom v UEFE, to nema obdobu. Naco mam platit koncesionarkse poplatky, ved tie sluzby co poskytuje STV sa daju plne nahradit sukromnym sektorom, ak uz niesu takmer identicke. Spomente si co spravila STV s merciakom na finale MS, pravdepodobne kazdy kto mal moznost tak sledoval zapas na inej stanici zdôvodu chybneho ozvucenia. STV je nesebestacny subjekt a MOJE peniaze, pokial nevie davat prenosy z nasich lig si nezasluzi.


Ideme trocha Off topic. Ale ako mozes viniť za za vsetko RTVS? Nemal by sa o marketing starať SFZ a Unia ligových klobov? Pripadne UFA Sports? RTVS je vysielateľ a ja tvrdim, ze radsej si pozriem film na RTVS alebo šport ako na komerčnej televízii.


----------



## Ayran

^^ z časti ma pravdu, poplatky platime všetci, nie len slovanisti, nechapem, ako mohla RTVS odignorovať zapas z finalistom FA cupu a potom hodit tu vyhovorku, že nechceli ukratit fanušikov o odvetu...


----------



## michaelse

ide o to ze rtvs tradicne caka do poslednej chvile aby im tradicne padli prava na vysielanie takmer zadarmo a ostatne tv to iste,prijem z reklami pred a po zapase a cez prestavku sa rata radovo v 10 tisicoch a oni su nenazrany a je im luto zaplatit akciovu cenu 5000 za vysielanie,viem ze rtvs je financne podvyzivena ale ak je im 5000 euro vela za taky zapas tak to rovno mozme konecne rtvs zrusit,


----------



## ayoz

Určite by to lige pomohlo, keby bol futbal na RTVS, ale neviem si predstaviť tú návštevnosť. Už aj keď je zápas na Digi, tak má väčšinou nižšiu návštevu ako keď nie je. Ale samozrejme by bolo ideálne, keby nejaké 2-3 zápasy dávala RTVS a možno 1-2 Dajto, podobne, k tomu poriadne profesionálne prenosy na nete (vlastne ako v Česku). K tomu profesionálna stránka ligy a silní partneri (opäť hovorím o Česku a o tom, že napriek tomu, že ich liga sa už nevolá po Gambrinuse, stále zostáva silným partnerom, kým u nás Corgoň zdrhol). A navyše samotné kluby sú u nás dosť amatérske čo sa týka základných reklamných pravidiel (umiestnenie loga ligy u každého iné) a u najlepšieho klubu ligy tie reklamy ani nevidno, hlavne, že je všade Niké (je to vôbec povolené, pokiaľ viem, pri Corgoň lige boli reklamy na iné pivá na dresoch a štadiónoch zakázané). Proste amaterizmus na všetkých frontoch.


----------



## Ayran

^^ cely marketing je na smiech.... Liga sa vola Fortuna a hlavny sponzor slovana je nike... :bash: .
ligu treba proste prebudovať od začiatku, inač to nema vyznam sa vobec o tom baviť... a to iste plati aj v hokeji, treba odkopnuť pro hokej ako riadiaci organ


----------



## SunshineBB

Marketing stoji uplne za hovno, kedze ho robia ludia, ktory tam sedia zo zotrvacnosti aj 25 rokov, alebo vysluzili futbalisti, ktori dali par golov, a teraz su experti na trh, ekonomiku, reklamu a pod. 

Na druhej strane. Berme Cesko ako pozitivny priklad ktory chceme nasledovat, kde v podobnych podmienach ako u nas (spolocenskych, ekonomickych) nam dokazali z rovnakej startovacej ciary ujst na mile dopredu(v marketingu, v znacke, v stadionoch). V podstate vsetko tam funguje tak o 50% lepsie ako u nas. Minimalne.
Priemerna navsteva v Gambrinus Lige za minulu sezonu je 5001 divakov na zapas. 
Priemerna navsteva v Corgon Lige za minulu sezonu je 2131 divakov na zapas.

A teraz, v akych mestach sa hra v Cechach a u nas? 

Cesko: Praha, Brno, Ostrava, Plzen, Liberec, Hradec Kralove, Ceske Budejovce atd. Tychto 7 miest, co je len polovica tabulky ma dokopy cca 2,4 miliona obyvatelov , cisto mesta, bez spadovej oblasti. 

Slovensko: Bratislava, Kosice, Zilina, Bystrica, Trnava, Trencin, Dunajska, Moravce, Ruzomberok, Senica, Myjava, Podbrezova. Komplet cela liga spolu 1 milion obyvatelov.

Kto nevidi rozdiel vo velkosti trhu, ten musi byt slepy. Tiez som prestal snivat o tom, ze sa vratia stare casy, lebo dnes je uz fubal o inom. 

Je tragicke, ked hra Sparta na Slovacku, a na zajazdy chodi cele zahorie. O tyzden na to hra Slovan v Senici , a je tam 2000 divakov. 

Znacka nulova, prestiz nulova, stadiony katastrofalne. 
Bohuzial sa budem opakovat, ale 100 tisicove mesta s bohatou historiou (Presov, Nitra) su nahradene miniaturami ako Senica,Myjava,Moravce,Podbrezova. V tom pripade moze byt makreting aky chce, a zaujem bude rovnaky.

Nasmu futbalu by prospela prva liga s 8 klubmi, druha liga tak isto. Namiesto toho nasi "odbornici" zhrnuli do dvoch najvyssich sutazi 36 klubov. Nonsens. Z 12 klubov prve ligy ma polovica existencne problemy, s 24 klubov druhej ligy je polovica takych, ktore nevedia ci sutaz dohraju.


----------



## Moravak

Ten rozdíl dělá Praha , která má víc obyvatel, než vaše celá liga. (beru co napsal SunshineBB) 1.3m, je třeba si uvědomi taky , že v Praze hraje víc mančaftů. Sparta,Slavia,Bohemians 1905,Dukla. Takže nebejt Prahy tak jsme na tom úplně stejně nebo ještě hůř.


----------



## ayoz

No a niečo podobné by malo byť aj u nás v Bratislave, ale tam celý futbal riadi jeden človek, ktorý si búra štadióny a presúva kluby, ako sa mu to hodí. A potom tradičné kluby ako Artmedia a Inter musia hrať 5. ligu a aj keby sa vrátili do 1. ligy niekedy, nemajú kde hrať, lebo ich štadióny buď nestoja alebo na nich hrá iný klub. A je naozaj smutné, keď sa nenájde nikto, kto by predtým slávne kluby po Kmotríkovi (alebo jeho ľuďoch) prebral a to isté si myslím, že bude aj v iných veľkých mestách. Neviem si predstaviť kto nahradí Kováčika v Dukle, Remetu v Prešove, Fila v Ružomberku, Antošíka v Žiline alebo Podoláka v Košiciach.


----------



## petzav

Olympijské Atény po 10tich rokoch. hno:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152427006459342.1073741855.167652014341&type=1


----------



## eddieivo

Najhoršie je, že sa nájdu ludia, ktorí razia presvedčenie, že futbal a aj hokej a najlepšie všetky športy by sa mali zrušiť, lebo len odčerpávajú peniaze, ktoré je treba inde.


----------



## vadzi

SunshineBB said:


> Znacka nulova, prestiz nulova, stadiony katastrofalne.
> Bohuzial sa budem opakovat, ale 100 tisicove mesta s bohatou historiou (Presov, Nitra) su nahradene miniaturami ako Senica,Myjava,Moravce,Podbrezova. V tom pripade moze byt makreting aky chce, a zaujem bude rovnaky.


To, že Michalovce nehrajú Corgoň ligu je mimo mňa. Majú štadión, priemerná návštevnosť bola minulý rok 1698 divákov (hokej v MI priemerne 1204, ženská hádzaná 846) a to hrajú len prvú ligu a nie Corgoň... Samozrejme tam patrí Prešov a Nitra, ale aj tak športové mesto ako Michalovce, kde šport domáci jednoducho milujú...


----------



## potkanX

SunshineBB said:


> ...A teraz, v akych mestach sa hra v Cechach a u nas?
> 
> Cesko: Praha, Brno, Ostrava, Plzen, Liberec, Hradec Kralove, Ceske Budejovce atd. Tychto 7 miest, co je len polovica tabulky ma dokopy cca 2,4 miliona obyvatelov , cisto mesta, bez spadovej oblasti.
> 
> Slovensko: Bratislava, Kosice, Zilina, Bystrica, Trnava, Trencin, Dunajska, Moravce, Ruzomberok, Senica, Myjava, Podbrezova. Komplet cela liga spolu 1 milion obyvatelov....
> Bohuzial sa budem opakovat, ale 100 tisicove mesta s bohatou historiou (Presov, Nitra) su nahradene miniaturami ako Senica,Myjava,Moravce,Podbrezova. V tom pripade moze byt makreting aky chce, a zaujem bude rovnaky...


pozri sa, v ceskej lige tiez hraju kluby z mensich miest - hradiste, teplice, jablonec, pribram ci jihlava. a nehraju v nej kluby z velkych miest - olomouc, usti NL, pardubice, zlin...
v nasej lige ma zastupenie sest z osmych krajskych miest, dve zvysne tam boli este pred dvoma rokmi a kludne tam mozu byt o dva roky naspak. pokial by si ligu uzavrel, to by uz len bola katastrofa.


----------



## matejicek

Atletický štadión Antona Hajmássyho Trnava - podvečerný záber na dokončenú tribúnu










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Atletický-klub-AŠK-Slávia-Trnava/164003800326320

Edit

http://www.trnava-live.sk/2014/09/11/v-trnave-sa-v-pondelok-zidu-najlepsi-slovenski-atleti-otvoria-aj-novu-tribunu/


----------



## JimmySK

V Humennom by sa malo zacat burat cca oktober/november. Podla ludi z ŠK Futura Humenné. 

Súťaž na Rekonštrukciu futbalového štadióna v Humennom –1. etapa už bola spustená,“ poznamenala pre Humenné24 hovorkyňa humenskej radnice Michaela Slivková Kirňaková

http://humenne.dnes24.sk/futbalovy-...-to-doslova-tu-su-najnovsie-informacie-184234


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> V Humennom by sa malo zacat burat cca oktober/november. Podla ludi z ŠK Futura Humenné.
> 
> Súťaž na Rekonštrukciu futbalového štadióna v Humennom –1. etapa už bola spustená,“ poznamenala pre Humenné24 hovorkyňa humenskej radnice Michaela Slivková Kirňaková
> 
> http://humenne.dnes24.sk/futbalovy-...-to-doslova-tu-su-najnovsie-informacie-184234


Podľa toho to vyzerá, že to nebude ako v Michalovciach, ale ďalšia Myjava/Senica.


----------



## chefe

Banska Bystrica 11.9.2014


----------



## Milos999

Nechapem co je na tomto projekte zle ???










Mozno sudruzka primatorka musi drzat liniu strany a SFZ ??? A preferovat rekonstrukciu ako "autobusove zastavky na jedno kopyto" od Sedasport... 
Este stastie ze aspon MFK Zemplin MI stihol rekonstrukciu stadiona pred zvolenim Kovacika za sefa SFZ...


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Nechapem co je na tomto projekte zle ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozno sudruzka primatorka musi drzat liniu strany a SFZ ??? A preferovat rekonstrukciu ako "autobusove zastavky na jedno kopyto" od Sedasport...
> Este stastie ze aspon MFK Zemplin MI stihol rekonstrukciu stadiona pred zvolenim Kovacika za sefa SFZ...


No oproti Sede je tam jedno veľké negatívum a to je, že miesta nie sú kryté. Aj keď mne sa tiež trochu viac páči tento projekt, už len tým, že je to betónové.

A zase keby nebol Kováčik zvolený, je dosť možné, že by v mestách ako Bardejov, Humenné, Zvolen, ale možno aj ZM alebo Ružomberok o rekonštrukcii ani neuvažovali a (v tých prvých) by stále boli len betónové oblúky.


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> No oproti Sede je tam jedno veľké negatívum a to je, že miesta nie sú kryté. Aj keď mne sa tiež trochu viac páči tento projekt, už len tým, že je to betónové.
> 
> A zase keby nebol Kováčik zvolený, je dosť možné, že by v mestách ako Bardejov, Humenné, Zvolen, ale možno aj ZM alebo Ružomberok o rekonštrukcii ani neuvažovali a (v tých prvých) by stále boli len betónové oblúky.



Tu nejde o to ci rekostruovat alebo nie... Michalovce vobec nedostali nijaku dotaciu ani od SFZ ani od ficovej vlady a aj tak spravili si rekonstrukciu sami... SFZ si nema robit naroky na kluby ohladom futbalovych aren a uz vobec nema co hovorit ako ma stadion ktorehokolvek klubu ich stanok vyzerat a urcovat niekedy smiesne malu kapacitu ako Kosiciam ale Dunajskej Strede... Staci pozriet na Cesko tam je licencny system a ani jeden stadion nevyzera rovnako alebo na jedno kopyto tak co ??? 

Je problem aby si kluby spravili svoje navrhy a architektonicke plany a makety svojich stadionov ??? Tak to by bolo najlepsie a SFZ by len dohliadlo ci je to v sulade s kategoriamy stadionov pre sutaze UEFA !!!
A nie nezmyselne uniformovat prikazmy SFZ ze vsetky stadiony maju byt na jedno kopyto a odlisne budu akurat tie ich sedacky od SEDA podla farieb klubu na kazdom stadione... Sedasport pritom spravi tribuny aj tak na jedno kopyto vsade lebo ine nerobia (Myjava, Senica a aj Poprad vsade to iste !!!) hlavna vec, ze vyhrali tender od SFZ ?!


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Tu nejde o to ci rekostruovat alebo nie... Michalovce vobec nedostali nijaku dotaciu ani od SFZ ani od ficovej vlady a aj tak spravili si rekonstrukciu sami... SFZ si nema robit naroky na kluby ohladom futbalovych aren a uz vobec nema co hovorit ako ma stadion ktorehokolvek klubu ich stanok vyzerat a urcovat niekedy smiesne malu kapacitu ako Kosiciam ale Dunajskej Strede... Staci pozriet na Cesko tam je licencny system a ani jeden stadion nevyzera rovnako alebo na jedno kopyto tak co ???
> 
> Je problem aby si kluby spravili svoje navrhy a architektonicke plany a makety svojich stadionov ??? Tak to by bolo najlepsie a SFZ by len dohliadlo ci je to v sulade s kategoriamy stadionov pre sutaze UEFA !!!
> A nie nezmyselne uniformovat prikazmy SFZ ze vsetky stadiony maju byt na jedno kopyto a odlisne budu akurat tie ich sedacky od SEDA podla farieb klubu na kazdom stadione... Sedasport pritom spravi tribuny aj tak na jedno kopyto vsade lebo ine nerobia (Myjava, Senica a aj Poprad vsade to iste !!!) hlavna vec, ze vyhrali tender od SFZ ?!


Veď kluby nemusia mať tribúny od Sedy, ale pokiaľ nemajú na vlastné alebo nenájdu iného dodávateľa, tak im SFZ poskytne Sedu. To. že Michalovce nedostali dotáciu je normálne, keďže to robili pred týmto plánom SFZ a možno o ňu ani nepožiadali. Škoda, že teraz nepožiadali o dotáciu na tú kompletnú dostavbu tribún, mali by sme ďalší dostačujúci štadión na Slovensku.

Mne sa tiež tie Sedy nepáčia, ale ak si to kluby nedokážu obstarať samé, tak lepšie to ako nič.


----------



## ayoz

Trápne divadielko od SFZ. Aby bolo v podmienkach VO, že všetky štadióny majú vyzerať rovnako...

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/7372735/ingsteel-a-metrostav-dali-na-stadiony-o-tretinu-nizsiu-ponuku.html

http://www.profutbal.sk/clanok181275-Oficialne_stanovisko_Slovenskeho_futbaloveho_zvazu.htm


----------



## robinos

Milos999 said:


> Tu nejde o to ci rekostruovat alebo nie... Michalovce vobec nedostali nijaku dotaciu ani od SFZ ani od ficovej vlady a aj tak spravili si rekonstrukciu sami... SFZ si nema robit naroky na kluby ohladom futbalovych aren a uz vobec nema co hovorit ako ma stadion ktorehokolvek klubu ich stanok vyzerat a urcovat niekedy smiesne malu kapacitu ako Kosiciam ale Dunajskej Strede... Staci pozriet na Cesko tam je licencny system a ani jeden stadion nevyzera rovnako alebo na jedno kopyto tak co ???
> 
> Je problem aby si kluby spravili svoje navrhy a architektonicke plany a makety svojich stadionov ??? Tak to by bolo najlepsie a SFZ by len dohliadlo ci je to v sulade s kategoriamy stadionov pre sutaze UEFA !!!
> A nie nezmyselne uniformovat prikazmy SFZ ze vsetky stadiony maju byt na jedno kopyto a odlisne budu akurat tie ich sedacky od SEDA podla farieb klubu na kazdom stadione... Sedasport pritom spravi tribuny aj tak na jedno kopyto vsade lebo ine nerobia (Myjava, Senica a aj Poprad vsade to iste !!!) hlavna vec, ze vyhrali tender od SFZ ?!


Mňa stále prekvapuje, kde beriete to presvedčenie, že štadióny podľa SFZ majú byť na jedno kopyto. SFZ iba vyrokovalo zmluvu, na základe ktorej určilo ako a začo s jednou firmou. Vôbec nezaviazala, aby kluby stavali od SEDY. Viď Moravce, inak chce stavať Trenčín či Košice, otázne je či zoženú viacej peňazí. Len treba si uvedomiť, dotácie čo dostali je strašne málo. Viď ani Vion, kde stavala firma majiteľa sa do tej, v podstate nenáročnej rekonštrukcie nezmestila. Sám majiteľ povedal, že doplácal zo svojho a pochybujem, že si tam nechával pre seba maržu a tuneloval z toho milióna, keď do klubu a štadióna preinvestoval doteraz niekoľko tých miliónov. Ono je strašne jednoduché stavať , keď vieš ako, za koľko, nemáš problém s kolaudáciou, papierovaním, obstarávaním atď. A nedaj bože, že to verejné obstarávanie vyhrá firma, ako na Slovensku je štandard a ten tvoj štadión sa dvojnásobne predraží.

Ešte raz, nikto nezaviazal kluby aby stavali cez SEDA. Každý jeden klub sa slobodne rozhoduje. Niekto chce niekto nie. Bohužiaľ finančná situácia je taká, že polovica klubov ani stavať nezačne a tá druhá spraví aspoň niečo od Sedy. V tom Humennom, pokiaľ mesto alebo majiteľ klubu nepridá pár miliónov, tak to nebude žiadne terno. Kedže doteraz bez dotácií neurobili nič, ten projekt je už roky.


----------



## ayoz

Len tak okrajovo, v Ostrave začína druhá časť rekonštrukcie Mestského štadióna. Dohromady by to malo stáť 900mil Kč. 

Kedy sa niečoho takého dočkáme v BB?  A nemuselo by to byť ani za tých niečo vyše 33m €. Pokojne by stačilo za polovicu.


----------



## eddieivo

ayoz said:


> Len tak okrajovo, v Ostrave začína druhá časť rekonštrukcie Mestského štadióna. Dohromady by to malo stáť 900mil Kč.
> 
> Kedy sa niečoho takého dočkáme v BB?  A nemuselo by to byť ani za tých niečo vyše 33m €. Pokojne by stačilo za polovicu.


Medzi fanúšikmi to vyvolalo pomerne velké pobúrenie. Za menšie prachy sa vraj dali zrekonštruovať Bazaly a nemuseli sa citujem: "...dávať velké prachy za Vítkovice kde sa aj tak len raz do roka uskutoční Zlatá tretra, pričom zrekonštruovať Bazaly by bolo lacnejšie."


----------



## robinos

Veru tak, len aby sme vedeli čo sa dá za to postaviť. A baníček ide do Vítkovíc hrať. Síce to pobúrilo ale zrekonštruovať seriózne Bazaly by bolo drahšie. 










tu je odkaz na priebeh výstavby pre milovníkov týchto akcií ako som ja http://www.msstavby.cz/ii-etapa-modernizace-vitkovickeho-stadionu-2-21-08-2014/


----------



## aquila

sudiac podla fotiek vystavby to je vlastn len "seda na steroidoch" take nieco by kludne mohlo byt aj u nas.. a ta cena .. no skoda reci


----------



## robinos

aquila said:


> sudiac podla fotiek vystavby to je vlastn len "seda na steroidoch" take nieco by kludne mohlo byt aj u nas.. a ta cena .. no skoda reci


Je to tá istá koncepcia iba vo väčšom a drahšom.


----------



## eddieivo

Tu je komplet diskusia:

http://www.eurofotbal.cz/clanky/v-o...-stadionu-bude-stat-417-milionu-268232/#forum


----------



## ayoz

Projekt zmenili, ale cenu nechali z pôvodného


----------



## the_magpies

no pozerám, že tá galéria z Vítkovic je skoro mesiac stará pojdem to zajtra obzreť ako to pokračuje a možem pridať nejake foto spoza plota


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Projekt zmenili, ale cenu nechali z pôvodného




No pôvodne z toho mal byť aj futbalový štadión pre Baník s celkom slušnou kulisou. Lenže majitelia a fanúšikovia boli zásadne proti sťahovaniu klubu do Vítkovic. Akože samozrejme dá sa to pochopiť. Preto sa tam riešila táto rekonštrukcia, nie až tak zameraná pre futbal. Baník stále sníval o http://moravskoslezsky.denik.cz/fotbal_region/banik-ma-noveho-majitele20120213.html lenže, Baník je stále v strate a investovať nikto nechce. Cena tejto rekonštrukcie ani nebola zverejnená. V podstate ani nejde o rekonštrukciu ale výstavbu nového štadióna. Bazaly by iba zastrešením nemohli spľnať kritéria, kedže sú budované na svahu na vrchole ktorého je cesta, niečo ako Podbrezová a zázemie cez toalety,reštaurácie až po únikové cesty sa v tom svahu veľmi riešiť nedajú. Treba štadión posunúť,alebo zrušiť svah, postaviť niekoľko metrovú stenu a potom stavať. A to nikto vyčíslovať nebude a dávať prachy len tak, že to dajako dopadne určite tiež nie . 

Ono je iróniou osubu, že Bazaly teraz s kapacitou zníženou iba na tuším 6000 miest, by licenciu už na túto sezónu nedostali, keby nebol nádejou Vítkovický mestský štadión. V tom momente ako bude spľnať parametre sa Baník sťahuje...


----------



## Anuris

"Rekonstrukcia" Pasienkov pred EL:



















http://www.cas.sk/clanok/293180/slo...&utm_content=box-čas.sk-hp&utm_campaign=cross


----------



## ayoz

Pozri sa aké štadióny sú v okolitých krajinách. Nikde inde som si nevšimol, že by kluby hrávali na autobusových zastávkach. Za 10 miliónov sa dá postaviť aj normálny železobetónový štadión pre tých 8-10 tisíc. Pozri sa aké sú (relatívne) nové tribúny v Michalovciach, ZM, Podbrezovej alebo Ružomberku. Aké sú v Česku v UH, Budejoviciach, Mladej Boleslavi, ... To nie sú žiadne štadióny za desiatky miliónov, ale relatívne lacné a nevyzerá to, že pri prvom silnejšom vánku sa to zvalí. A pokiaľ je v Trenčíne možnosť postaviť normálne tribúny, dať tam Sedy by bolo maximálne proti fanúšikom.


----------



## michaelse

tak pasienky dostali zelenu,teraz na stv pred zapasom ukazali aj pohlad z tych novych miest pre kameru a kmentatorov a paradoxne su to najlepsie miesta na stadione teraz :-D :-D


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ved jasne ze vyhlad je dobry, ale jak to vyzera zvonku


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Pozri sa aké štadióny sú v okolitých krajinách. Nikde inde som si nevšimol, že by kluby hrávali na autobusových zastávkach. Za 10 miliónov sa dá postaviť aj normálny železobetónový štadión pre tých 8-10 tisíc. Pozri sa aké sú (relatívne) nové tribúny v Michalovciach, ZM, Podbrezovej alebo Ružomberku. Aké sú v Česku v UH, Budejoviciach, Mladej Boleslavi, ... To nie sú žiadne štadióny za desiatky miliónov, ale relatívne lacné a nevyzerá to, že pri prvom silnejšom vánku sa to zvalí. A pokiaľ je v Trenčíne možnosť postaviť normálne tribúny, dať tam Sedy by bolo maximálne proti fanúšikom.


Nuž takto, dehonestovať tie tribúny na autobusové zastávky je tak trochu pod úroveň tých diskusií ktoré tu vedieme. Za prvé, neukážeš mi ani jednu aut.zastávku, ktorá sa aspoň len približne podobá konštrukcii štadióna. A dám ruku do ohňa, že si na tej tribúne nestál. Sorry iba zhadzuješ hodnotu tvojho príspevku.

Čo sa týka ČR a tých štadiónov. Na Slovacku som bol niekolko krat. Je to fakt pekný futbalový stánok. Niektoré miesta sú na zelezobetonovej konstrukcii, povodná tribúna je murovaná. Prekvapilo ma dosť miest je nekrytých, dokonca na hlavnej tribúne.Možno sa to blíži k tisicke. TOP sú však lízatka a atmosféra. 8.100 miest stálo 200.000.000 čk v roku 2003 tuším. Je to jeden z najpopularnejších štadiónov v ČR.

V Budejoviciach som nebol a ani neviem čo to stálo.

V Mladej Boleslavi to teda za nič nestojí. Okrem jednej tribúny za bránou sú tie ostatné horšie ako od SEDY. Raz a viac už nemá štadión čo ponúknuť.Po cene som ani nepátral, zbytočné.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som tiez tie ceske stadiony az tak neglorifikoval. Ano maju naozaj par slusnych kuskov ktore mozeme uprimne zavidiet. Sparta, Slavia, Teplice, Plzen, Liberec a s prizmurenymi ocami to Slovacko, aj ked ten stadion mi je hodně nesympaticky. No zbytok su tiez len obycajne skladacky. Tu Mladu Boleslav by som kludne porovnal so Senicou. A taky Hradec Kralove ma stadion, ktory je velmi podobny tomu Trencianskemu. A to nehovorim o tom, ze take kluby ako Bohemians, Zbrojovka ci Banik su napol bezdomovcami. Ani tam nie je situacia ruzova. My si tu sice nemame co zavidiet, ale minimalne stadion v Ziline, Senici, Ruzomberku, Zlatych Moravciach a v Trnave su na urovni ceskych ligovych stadionov.


----------



## ayoz

Však ja nehovorím, že všetky české kluby sú na tom lepšie ako naše a súhlasím, že kluby ktoré si vymenoval majú dôstojné štadióny, ale aj tie české, ktoré nie sú žiadna sláva (MB) aspoň vyzerajú stabilne ako štadión. Ja mám pri tých sedách naozaj pocit, že keď to bude plné a začnú tam skákať ľudia, tak to celé spadne. Ako do tých malých dedino-miest ok, ale vo väčších a veľkých mestách nech sa postaví niečo normálne.


----------



## robinos

V pohode. Keď už sme u toho Slovácka a ich štadiónu, tak nedávna aktualitka je ďalšia nutná investícia za 139 mil korun., aby mohli hostiť o rok ME21. A to sa tam investuje stále, vždy je tam niečo nové. Takže nakoniec je to pekný balík peňazí za 8.000 štadión.

info rekonstrukce stadionu 139 mil


----------



## ayoz

Ale treba brať do úvahy, že ho stavali pred 8 rokmi a asi nie s cieľom, že sa tam budú hrať ME. Možno za pár rokov bude niečo podobné potrebovať Žilina ak bude chcieť hrať v skupine LM, alebo Slovensko bude chcieť organizovať niečo podobné,

Ale je vtipné, že u nás sa tie ME hrali v Trenčíne a v UH ešte musia míňať kopu peňazí aby ich štadión vyhovoval


----------



## Anuris

Po včerajšom vysledku a pri pohľade na obrázky Pasienkov mám pocit, že by asi boľo lepšie, keby Slovan do EL nedostupil a ako krajina sme sa tak vyhli zbytočným trapasom...


----------



## Ayran

a potom, že prečo šport nenapreduje , už by to chcelo vykopnuť tych dedkov z ich kresiel a nahradit progresivnou krvou

vysledok je, že stadion nebude


----------



## Tepicko

:nuts: :nuts: Uff a v Kosiciach sa tiez bude rozhodovat ale az po volbach tam to dopadne asi rovnako...


----------



## wuane

Toto je asi najnechutnejsie ocividne perzekuovanie a sabotovanie niekoho prace ,len preto ze nie je KKSMERak ,ake som kedy videl.
Ved ten stadion sa pripravoval asi najracionalnejsie zo vsetkych ktorych sa mala dotacia dotknut,a bolo vidiet ze vedenie mesta a aj ostatni zucastneni sa snazia setrit a ze sa naozaj rozmysla pri tej priprave. Holt,Rybnicek nie je prasa a Smerak,takze si nezasluzi.

FAKT NECHUTNE,TOTO TREBA FICOVI TRIESKAT O HLAVU KYM SA NIECO NEZMENI !!! :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Anuris

Ja verím, že toto nie je koniec. Ani buranie štadióna poslanci povodne neschvalili a nakoniec to o pár mesiacov predsa len prešlo. Tak ako vtedy, aj teraz sa politikarci a poslanci sa vyhovaraju na nedostatok informacii, jednoznačne nie ale projektu nepovedali. Navyše, za pár týždňov sa aj tak zmení zastupitelstvo, takze aj ked sa tymto proces výstavby nového štadióna zrejme opäť trochu spomali, snáď bude ďalej pokracovat až do úspešného zavrsenia.

Tu je k dnesnemu hlasovaniu poslancov nejaké dalsie info:

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/174815/futbal-v-trencine-je-ohrozeny-mesto-odmieta-novy-stadion/


----------



## chefe

v trencine su velmi zli poslanci  pred dvoma rokmi stopli rekonstrukciu zimneho stadiona, teraz futbaloveho  taka smutna sprava  snad sa to podari aspon v kosiciach a verim, ze majitel AS Trencina sa neda odbit a zacne na zaciatok aspon burat z vlastnych zdrojov


----------



## robinos

Otrasné a populistické. Ale tak úprimne nič iné som ani nečakal. Vystupovanie Rybníčka, La Lingu, mesta Trenčín boli vždy také mlživé, tajomné a neúplné. Začalo to dávno financiami, kde štadión malo v prvom momente pri vstupe holanďana financovať mesto, tak ako umelku a ďalšie veci. To samozrejme neprešlo. Potom prišla tá rozprávka o skvelej akademii v Stankovciach ak sa nemýlim. To padlo tiež a mladežnícke výbery AS začínajú strácať na kvalite. Potom prišli dotácie a hŕŕŕ ide sa stavať aréna za 12 mil., samozrejme peniaze na to neboli. Potom prišiel problém ovál a jeho buranie,ktorý mal byť preč už začiatkom minulého roka. Ale nebolo kde zohnať pár ( smiešnych ) stotisíc eur oproti cene výstavby.Síce peniaze už teraz sú,ale sute ( o ktorých ŽSR nič stále nevie ) zostávajú na mieste aj po roku vo forme štadióna. Nuž a teraz tu máme nejakú polovičnú verziu štadióna čo sa týka jeho ceny, ktorého náčrt prvej fázy nepoznáme. Do toho sa opať vkladá mesto a jeho nevyspitatelny poslanci. Proste chaoz od prvej chvíle. Škoda pre trenčanský a slovenský futbal


----------



## potkanX

veru, mnoho nejasnosti je okolo tohoto projektu, a nielen tohoto. rybnicek ma v prezentovani projektov slusne povedane zvlastny styl, informacie nula bodov, ale zato vzdy sa jedna o poslednu moznost, vzdy je to mimoriadne vyhodne, casto je to podporene nejakou totalnou blbostou, pri ktorej sa cloveku varovne rozblikaju secky kontrolky. ci to boli bytovky na smetisku, ci to bol totalny tunel menom rekonstrukcija zimneho stadiona, vela divnych veci je aj okolo tohoto stadiona. jako je napriklad mozne, ze nikto nevie, kto ten stadion projektuje?


----------



## yuriy

V Ziline uz mame zmluu podpisanu a zacalo sa pomaly s realizaciou projektu, naplno sa rozbehne az po kvalifikacnom zapase so Spanielskom.









V rámci prvej etapy sa dobuduje severná tribúna, východná sa rozšíri o 8m (tj o jeden modul, "strešný oblúk") smerom k severnej, pribudne 288miest a západná zas o 8m smerom k južnej, pribudne 255miest. Na hraciu plochu budú nainštalované LED informačné tabule situované pred ST, VT a JT

Detailný popis si môžete pozriet v súťažných podkladoch: https://www.uvo.gov.sk/profily/-/profil/zdokument/15496/142598/2


----------



## robinos

Veď to, že pravdu v AS nepovedia. Od vstupu La Lingu prešlo už 6-7 rokov. Od zaciatku ale minimálne posledné tri roky prezentujú intezívne rokovania medzi mestom a klubom ohľadne štadióna. Už vymysleli toľko zaručených verzií, až nakoniec po rokoch prídu s týmto. Keď si už človek myslí, že všetko je len formalitou zistí, ako to pláva na rozbúrenej vode a všetko je vlastne iba nejaké PR a v podstate lož.


----------



## Anuris

https://www.facebook.com/events/355369631306705/


----------



## potkanX

ja by som chcel, aby mi uz konecne niekto ukazal projekt toho trencanskeho stadiona. lebo nikto, mozno mimo struktur AS, este nevidel nic okrem jednej ci dvoch roznych vizualizacii. aspon nejaku studiu, z ktorej by sa dala zistit kapacita, priblizne objemy a podobne. lebo furt iba pocuvame rozne cifry jako lietaju miliony od buka do buka, furt pocuvame rozne terminy a ultimata, ale nikto zatial nevidel a nepocul nic konkretne.


----------



## Ayran

zimák banska bystrica
























zdroj: www.prohokej.sk


----------



## chefe

skoda ze ta nova tribuna nie je trosku vyssia


----------



## sivo

bolaby keby neboli papalaske 
skyboxy


----------



## Mehehe24

kolko krát sme už toto počuli... http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/174954/moze-sa-stavat-narodny-futbalovy-stadion-dostal-zelenu/


----------



## Milos999

sivo said:


> bolaby keby neboli papalaske
> skyboxy


Ale aspon si vyskusaju na par zapasov Aremu v Brezne nie ??? Predsa len je krajsia... A kapacitne ta iste 3000 divakov...


----------



## chefe

v BB su uz polozene sedacky


----------



## ayoz

sivo said:


> bolaby keby neboli papalaske
> skyboxy


Nebola, potom už tam zavadzia konštrukcia strechy.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Nebola, potom už tam zavadzia konštrukcia strechy.


Na miesto skyboxov tam mohlo byt druhe poschodie, s mensim poctom radov napriklad. Kazdopadne by to kapacite pomohlo. Otazka znie ci je to potrebne.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Na miesto skyboxov tam mohlo byt druhe poschodie, s mensim poctom radov napriklad. Kazdopadne by to kapacite pomohlo. Otazka znie ci je to potrebne.


Zvýšilo by to kapacitu tak maximálne o 300 miest a vyzeralo by to dosť divne, takže toto je lepšie riešenie.


----------



## the_magpies

Niečo k NTCčku http://www.teraz.sk/sport/sfz-partner-program-kovacik/99000-clanok.html


----------



## caicoo

chefe said:


> ^^pekná tréningová hala :cheers:


----------



## chefe

http://www.mtt.sk/up/clanky-spravodajstvo/Rekonstrukcia-strechy-zimneho-stadiona-24-09-2014


----------



## RisenTall

107047905

Rekonštrukcia strechy zimného štadióna Trnava


----------



## the_magpies

http://www.bago.sk/26-kolko-stoji-stadion


----------



## R1S0

"Budme hlavne radi,ze stadiony niekto postavi.... "

ano,to je hlavne. nevadi,ze za tu sumu "narodneho" by mohli byt tri...


----------



## Cubo99

"Budme hlavne radi,ze stadiony niekto postavi.... " no comment...Tehelne pole je absolutny vysmech absolutne vsetkemu...70 mega za 20k stadion....3400€ za miesto xDD a ulizany mastny kk* co vyzera jak bezdomovec este povie ze doteraz ho to stalo 13 mega...absolutny vrchol...grcam z toho....prec z tohto statu cim rychlejsie...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^Za take vyjadrenia by som odoberal obciansky


----------



## JimmySK

Niečo o rekonstrukcii futbalového stadióna v Humennom. Tak snad sa začne búrať v októbri. Začína to cca 7:02


----------



## chefe

http://sport.sme.sk/c/7413177/ruzomberok-podpisal-so-sfz-zmluvu-o-stadione.html?ref=tit


----------



## robinos

A je to tam , kde som to predpokladal s pár luďmi. Jednoducho tie projekty v Trenčíne nemajú hlavu ani pätu. A to ešte stále nevieme, ako to bude vyzerať, kto to postaví atď.

trenčianska tragédia na pokračovanie

video : video z rokovania


:llama:

:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ayoz

Je nejaké info ohľadom Dunajskej Stredy? Pretože odkedy ich Világi prebral a hovoril o štadióne (+ tie vizualizácie), tak je o tom ticho. A pritom hovoril, že na jar by už mala stáť nová tribúna za jednou bránou a mala by sa začať búrať tribúna oproti hlavnej.

Rovnako na jar by sa mali začať výstavby aj v Košiciach a Prešove. Na koľko je to reálne?


----------



## Ayran

v KE je to skor mokrý sen  a Prešov detto, ten nema ani na druhu ligu peniaze


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Je nejaké info ohľadom Dunajskej Stredy? Pretože odkedy ich Világi prebral a hovoril o štadióne (+ tie viz.........nako na jar by sa mali začať výstavby aj v Košiciach a Prešove. Na koľko je to reálne?


Na dotácie ide 45 mil na 10 rokov. To znamená , že vláda uvolní každý rok 4,5 mil.. Na tento rok je už minutá (časť dotácie Trnava, časť dotácie Žilina,Senica,Moravce,Myjava ). Na budúci rok 2015 sa mi zdá, že už tiež je vyčerpaná( Poprad,Bardejov,Zvolen,Podbrezová,doplatenie Žilina). Takže až v roku 2016 môžu dostávať kluby ďalšie dotácie. Preto aj Trenčín plánoval začiatok až v roku 2016, dovtedy iba prípravu na projekt. Predpokladám podobne na tom bude aj Dunajská. Aspoň tak tomu chápem ja.


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> v KE je to skor mokrý sen  a Prešov detto, ten nema ani na druhu ligu peniaze


Tak stavajú to mestá, nie kluby. A sú to vyhlásenia poslancov/primátora a najmä tie košické zneli dosť reálne, keď si od štátu požičali aj ďalšie peniaze.



robinos said:


> Na dotácie ide 45 mil na 10 rokov. To znamená , že vláda uvolní každý rok 4,5 mil.. Na tento rok je už minutá (časť dotácie Trnava, časť dotácie Žilina,Senica,Moravce,Myjava ). Na budúci rok 2015 sa mi zdá, že už tiež je vyčerpaná( Poprad,Bardejov,Zvolen,Podbrezová,doplatenie Žilina). Takže až v roku 2016 môžu dostávať kluby ďalšie dotácie. Preto aj Trenčín plánoval začiatok až v roku 2016, dovtedy iba prípravu na projekt. Predpokladám podobne na tom bude aj Dunajská. Aspoň tak tomu chápem ja.


Čo som počul, tak budúci rok má robiť aj Ružomberok. A KE, PO aj DS hovorili o tejto jari. Nemôže tam byť (hlavne u DACu) možnosť, že si ten štadión postavia a peniaze dostanú neskôr od štátu na tie detaily ako Žilina teraz?


----------



## robinos

Asi áno , podľa tohto článku asi aj Ružomberok http://www.futbalsfz.sk/slovensko/r...okrok-v-projekte-rekonstrukcie-stadionov.html no zaleží aj ako to vychádza inde v tom roku 2015, no ťažko dnes asi prognózovať http://mfkruzomberok.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=1781


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ja sa praveze obavam ze v KE ten 9000-10000 stadion vazne zacnu stavat.


----------



## ayoz

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ja sa praveze obavam ze v KE ten 9000-10000 stadion vazne zacnu stavat.


Reč bola o 15k.


----------



## Tepicko

V KE sa nic nerobi len caka sa na volby takze vsetky informacie su zatial bludy este sa nevie ci 10 ci 15 tisic ani ako bude vyzerat.Take info mam ja.Ak sa to po volbach neodsuhlasi tak papa stadion.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ayoz said:


> Reč bola o 15k.


To som nikde nezachytil. Zdroj? Ja som pocul len o cca 9500.

Pokial sa nemylim tak na to ma mesto 12-15 mil. eur. 4 miliony dotacia na stadion + 8 milionov bezurocna pozicka od statu + mozno nejake vlastne zdroje. Za to postavit 15000 stadion na Slovensku je podla mna nerealne.


----------



## ayoz

najlepsejsejsi said:


> To som nikde nezachytil. Zdroj? Ja som pocul len o cca 9500.
> 
> Pokial sa nemylim tak na to ma mesto 12-15 mil. eur. 4 miliony dotacia na stadion + 8 milionov bezurocna pozicka od statu + mozno nejake vlastne zdroje. Za to postavit 15000 stadion na Slovensku je podla mna nerealne.


Tak to povedal zástupca primátora v rozhovore pre TV Naša, niekedy na konci jari/začiatku leta. Odkaz na to video je aj niekde tu vo vlákne, ale hľadať sa mi nechce. Mne sa tiež zdá divné, že za max. 12 mega chcú 15 tisíc, ale možno poprosia ešte US Steel alebo čo.


----------



## lukass111

robinos said:


> Na dotácie ide 45 mil na 10 rokov. To znamená , že vláda uvolní každý rok 4,5 mil.. Na tento rok je už minutá (časť dotácie Trnava, časť dotácie Žilina,Senica,Moravce,Myjava ). Na budúci rok 2015 sa mi zdá, že už tiež je vyčerpaná( Poprad,Bardejov,Zvolen,Podbrezová,doplatenie Žilina). Takže až v roku 2016 môžu dostávať kluby ďalšie dotácie. Preto aj Trenčín plánoval začiatok až v roku 2016, dovtedy iba prípravu na projekt. Predpokladám podobne na tom bude aj Dunajská. Aspoň tak tomu chápem ja.


praveze ja ak si dobre pamatam, tak kovacik spominal ze tie dotacie su schopni vycerpat aj vsetky v jeden rok, lebo to ma byt kryte bezurocnymi platbami od baniek...inak by vsetko na najblizsie roky vycerpala trnava


----------



## [email protected]

za 27M že by sa nepostavil 15k štadión? veď keď sa pozriem na čísla v TT tak za tie prachy by sa to postaviť malo...a teda celkom dôstojný štadiónik

po prečítaní tej tabuľky by sa mal za 28M postaviť 19k štadión...čiže prepočet 22M za 15000 miest a zvyšok na projekt a pozemky atď


----------



## simiKE

ale sak kosice budu mat na stadion 12 milionov + co im kto da este takze viac ako 15 to podla mna nebude


----------



## robinos

lukass111 said:


> praveze ja ak si dobre pamatam, tak kovacik spominal ze tie dotacie su schopni vycerpat aj vsetky v jeden rok, lebo to ma byt kryte bezurocnymi platbami od baniek...inak by vsetko na najblizsie roky vycerpala trnava


To je pravda, nejde ale o dotácie ale bezúročné požičky. A tie už musí mesto splácať. Dotácie sa samozrejme nevracajú. No uvidime hlavne po voľbách , to znamená asi koncom roka, kedy budú známe rozpočty miest ako Košice, Trenčín atď.na rok 2015. To dosť napovie.


----------



## 1palob1

Rekonštrukcia zimáku v Žiline :
http://zilina.dnes24.sk/zilinsky-zimak-caka-rekonstrukcia-vieme-co-vsetko-sa-ma-vylepsovat-186888



> „Zo stavebného pohľadu je vo veľmi zlom stave. Takisto z pohľadu výmeny okien, fasád, zateplenia fasády, oprava strechy aj svetlíkov, ktoré tam sú. Všetko toto sa bude opravovať z dotácie. Potom sa bude riešiť aj náter oceľovej konštrukcie strechy, ktorý tam je v hroznom stave. Ten milión nám zásadne pomôže, ako aj pri ďalších investíciách, ktoré pripravujeme v ďalšom roku už z kasy mesta. Peniaze budú pre prospech z nášho štadióna, aby bol v úplne inej kondícií ako je dneska. A aj z pohľadu technológií chceme použiť prostriedky z kasy. “


----------



## Milos999

najlepsejsejsi said:


> To som nikde nezachytil. Zdroj? Ja som pocul len o cca 9500.
> 
> Pokial sa nemylim tak na to ma mesto 12-15 mil. eur. 4 miliony dotacia na stadion + 8 milionov bezurocna pozicka od statu + mozno nejake vlastne zdroje. Za to postavit 15000 stadion na Slovensku je podla mna nerealne.



Na youtube na kanale TV Nasa este v jari prednosta Jakubov potvrdil, ze projekt je robeny na 15000 divakov... Na zapade je bezne, ze pri stavbe noveho stadiona je potrebne na 1000 miest zhruba 1 milion eur cize by to malo stacit vsak sa bude stavat v KE a nie v predrazenej BA... Robit iba stadion s kapacitou 8000-9000 divakov pre stvrtmilionove mesto je zalostne malo a na hlavu... Dufam, ze to pochopia aj po volbach novi mestski poslanci-laici....


----------



## the_magpies

V Poprade sa pracuje podklad budúcej severnej tribúny a za ňou parkovisko 

















Osádzanie prvého nosného prvku


----------



## robinos

Takže nakoniec v Poprade 8 radov ako v Senici . Spolu teda 4.000 miest plus hlavná tribúna.


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> Takže nakoniec v Poprade 8 radov ako v Senici . Spolu teda 4.000 miest plus hlavná tribúna.


Takže zhruba 6 tisíc celková kapacita, čo znamená, že na východnom Slovensku stále nebude poriadny štadión. Aj keď od Popradu to nikto ani nečakal. 

Mne by sa viac páčilo keby hlavnú predĺžili a dobudovali ďalšie 3 rovnaké. Kapacita by bola o niečo vyššia, vyzeralo by to oveľa lepšie, ale pre investora, ktorý to stavia ako tréningový areál by to asi bolo zbytočné.


----------



## sivo

HNUSNE SEDA STADIONY ....


----------



## Ayran

Anuris said:


> V Ziline nevedia zaplnit ani aktualnu kapacitu stadiona, takze viac ako dalsich 500 miest nepotrebuju (v podstate nepotrebuju v tomto ohlade nic). Obzvlast, ked do buducnosti sa uz tie atraktivnejsie reprezentacne zapasy s potencialom vypredat stadion budu hrat v Trnave, resp. v BA.


a kde v BA ma hrať ?  na tom imaginarnom štadione ,ktorý sa stavia už jedenasť rokov ?


----------



## Anuris

Ja by som bol rad, keby ten aktualny navrh zostal aj nadalej imaginarny, ale nakolko tomu mestski poslanci dali zelenu a vlada Kmotrovi priklepla 27 milionovu dotaciu, tak uz vystavbe vela prekazok nebrani (snad este prokuratura presetrujuca podnet pre nesulad s uzemnym planom). No a ked uz sa zacne stavat a za 2-3 roky sa to postavi, tak urcite bude zaujem presunut repre viac do BA, aj keby v Trnave mali lepsi stadion (co v pripade dostavby stvrtej tribuny mat budu) ci atmosferu. Okrem inych faktorov (hlavne mesto, lepsia dopravna dostupnost, viac obyvatelov, vacsie ubytovacie kapacity) uz len preto, aby sa opodstatnil privlastok "Narodny futbalovy stadion" a s nim suvisiace pridelenie dotacie....


----------



## chefe

http://spisska.dnes24.sk/odstartova...v-levoci-toto-sa-pocas-obnovy-vybuduje-189712


----------



## PeterPP

*NTC Poprad - foto 16.11.2014*


----------



## 1palob1

Športový areál v Senici : kay:









Zdroj: FB Sport7.sk

Chcem sa opytať či už vie niekto niečo o dostavbe hl. tribúny túto zimu ako sa plánovalo... Viem že sa to tu preberalo minule ale či náhodou niekto nevie niečo nové ...


----------



## robinos

No v Senici to žije. Po nedávnej menšej rekonštrukcii zimného štadióna ( výmena mantinelov a menšie kozmetické úpravy ) prichádza zdá sa na rad aj menšia rekonštrukcia staručkej plavárne po skoro 50 rokoch.










Začať by sa malo v prvom štvrťroku budúceho roku. „V týchto dňoch bola dokončená projektová dokumentácia k tejto plánovanej rekonštrukcii a nasledovať bude verejné obstarávanie,“ hovorí oficiálna informácia z mesta. Po výbere dodávateľa už rekonštrukcii, ktorá bude stáť mesto vyše milión eur, nebude stáť nič v ceste. Momentálny stav plavárne nie je najhorší, no už dlho volá po rekonštrukcii. Riaditeľ Rekreačných služieb mesta Senica, ktoré majú plaváreň v správe, Ľubomír Štvrtecký odhaduje rekonštrukciu na 8 až 10 mesiacov. Zrekonštruovať by sa mal celý bazén i sociálne zariadenia, pribudnú dokonca i nové prvky ako tobogány, whirpool a detské bazény. Plaváreň by sa mala dokonca prepojiť s mestskou športovou halou. „Nejdeme z plavárne robiť aquapark, ale chceme, aby zariadenie úrovňou svojich služieb zodpovedalo požiadavkám návštevníkov a trendom dnešnej doby," hovorí Štvrtecký.


----------



## yuriy

NuSo said:


> Takže celkovo sa kapacita po dostavbách súčasných tribnúť zvýši len o 500 miest ?


Ta dostavba nie je o navyseni kapacity, ale o dobudovani zazemia. Pri zimaku je garaz pre zahradnu techniku, ta sa presunie do novych priestorov, ktore vzniknu pod novou castou VT, stara garaz sa potom zbura cim sa zlepsi pristup na ZT, dalej sa zvacsia bufetove zony, pribudnu priestory pre klub, atd..


----------



## the_magpies




----------



## Ondro

robinos said:


> Momentálny stav plavárne nie je najhorší


Čo je preňho najhoršie potom? Toto?








Hádam, že ani toto nie je najhorší stav a žiadnu rekonštrukciu nepotrebuje :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## the_magpies

V Trenčíne pokračujú búracie práce https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.842536135791001.1073741949.152562718121683&type=1 

chcem sa len spýtať. Sektor hosti zostane zatial stáť ? alebo sa presunie na hlavnú tribúnu? Keď vidím, že je zatiaľ neporušený


----------



## ayoz

the_magpies said:


> V Trenčíne pokračujú búracie práce https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.842536135791001.1073741949.152562718121683&type=1
> 
> chcem sa len spýtať. Sektor hosti zostane zatial stáť ? alebo sa presunie na hlavnú tribúnu? Keď vidím, že je zatiaľ neporušený


Vraveli, že sektor hostí zostane.


----------



## SunshineBB

Normalne mam z toho zly pocit.


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Normalne mam z toho zly pocit.


Hm a čo potom Košice ? Nedávno som čítal http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate

Iba vytiahnem to zaujímavé do budúcna, keby bol ten odkaz časom neaktívny.

*Prezident MFK Košice Blažej Podolák odpovedá na otázky fanúšikom*

_„Veľké kroky už nestoja. V podstate v rámci mestského zastupiteľstva sú prerokované všetky veci. Na svete sú uznesenia, v ktorých je schválená výstavba štadióna. Neprezradím nič nové, keď poviem, že sa čakalo na výsledky komunálnych volieb. Konečné rozhodnutie vzíde z nového mestského zastupiteľstva. To bola pred voľbami podmienka pána primátora Rašiho. Do určitých schvaľovacích procesov išiel v rámci starého zastupiteľstva a v rámci svojich posledných dní vo funkcii primátora pred voľbami. Definitívne ukončenie celého procesu nechal na nové zastupiteľstvo. Financie na výstavbu sú schválené a pripravené: 4 milióny eur je príspevok zo Slovenského futbalového zväzu z dotácie Ministerstva školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu SR, 8 miliónov je príspevok mesta z pôžičky, ktorú dostane od štátu, a 1,5 milióna dodá klub. Teraz je už na novom mestskom zastupiteľstve, aby rozhodlo, že za akých podmienok sa ide stavať.“

__„Kapacita štadióna ešte nie je presne určená. Bude sa pohybovať od 12 000 do 15 000 miest. Pokiaľ nové zastupiteľstvo odsúhlasí to, čo už bolo predschválené starým zastupiteľstvom, výstavba by mohla začať na jeseň budúceho roka. Stavať by sa malo pred Cassosportom na mieste, kde mesto prenajalo pozemky spoločnosti KFA.“

__„Je návrh, aby sa štadión staval v dvoch-troch etapách. Prvá etapa by mala spočívať vo výstavbe hlavnej tribúny s kompletným zázemím, ktorá by mala mať kapacitu 5-6000 miest, vyhrievanou hlavnou hracou plochou, osvetlením a parkovacími miestami. To by sa mohlo vybudovať za 1,5 roka. Potom bude pokračovať ďalšia dostavba. Postavila by sa druhá tribúna oproti hlavnej tribúne a nasledovali by tribúny za bránami. Myslím si, že do troch rokov by mal byť štadión kompletne hotový. Samozrejme, ak sa začne stavať na jeseň 2015. Tréningové plochy – jedno ihrisko s prírodnou trávou, jedno ihrisko s umelou trávou - sú zatiaľ naplánované na plochách vedľa Cassosportu, ale pokiaľ by sa našiel priestor, na ktorom by sa dalo postaviť 5-6 ihrísk, radi by sme vytvorili tréningové centrum. Akúsi mládežnícku akadémiu. A teraz nehovorím iba o MFK. Toto tréningové centrum by mohlo využívať celé okolie, školy a futbalové kluby v meste a mestských častiach – Lokomotíva Košice, Benecol, Galaktik a podobne. Bol by som veľmi rád, keby sa nám niečo také podarilo. Máme vytypované jedno miesto a myslím si, že to nie je ani tajnosť - ide o priestor medzi Barcou a letiskom. Pozemky vlastní mesto. Keďže ide o náletovú zónu, nemôže tam prebiehať výstavba sídiel firiem, či rodinných domov. Pokiaľ si dobre pamätám, v územnom pláne mesta stojí, že tieto pozemky môžu byť využívané len ako športoviská. Bolo by to ideálne. Vedel by som si tam predstaviť vybudovať tréningové centrum.“

_*A ešte plno informácií k fungovanie klubu. Napríklad mesto odstupuje svojim podielom od klubu p.Podoláka. Klub je už čisto iba majetkom FC Steel Trans Ličartovce. Ťahá to jeden človek, zatiaľ bez žiadneho výrazného partnera. Tento pán vyhlasil v článku napríklad , že*_„Už silnejšie mužstvo, aké máme teraz, nemá žiadny klub. Je dobre zložený vekovo, skúsenosťami a kvalitnými hráčmi. Žiaľ, výsledky sú, aké sú. Môj názor a názor mojich priateľov z iných klubov a regiónov je taký, že toto mužstvo malo byť oveľa vyššie. Šport je šport. O popredné priečky už síce nebudeme hrať, no chceli by sme zabojovať v Slovenskom pohári a obhájiť prvenstvo. Chceme obmeniť káder, no dnes mi je ťažko povedať, aké posily dokážeme získať.“ _*Takže podla neho sú Košice po hráčskej stránke najlepšie na Slovensku ? Veď tomu sa nedá veľmi dôverovať . Dnes je tu dokonca situácia, že ich tréner Látal vyhlásil, že končí, pretože mu klub neplatí. Samozrejme p.Podolák to popiera. Uvidíme, kto bude na lavičke v najbližších zápasoch. To že finančná situácia v MFK je veľmi zlá je známa už niekoľko rokov. Takže je schopný tento človek postaviť vôbec štadión v Košiciach ? Bude štadión čisto mestský ? Zo slov p.Podoláka skôr to vyzerá, že to bude štadión výlučne nového VSS Košice. 

*No oplatí sa to prečíať a sledovať čo sa bude diať. Názor nech si urobí každý sám.*
*​


----------



## chefe

obavam sa ze v Kosiciach bude seda


----------



## JimmySK

Humenné už obstaráva... 
http://www.uvo.gov.sk/profily/-/profil/zdetail/5561/144084

*Rekonštrukcia futbalového štadóna v Humennom - 1.etapa*
CPV zákazky: 45000000 – Stavebné práce
45111000 – Demolácie, úpravy staveniska a vyčisťovacie práce
45233160 – Cestičky a iné spevnené povrchy
45100000 – Príprava staveniska
45232410 – Kanalizačné práce
65110000 – Rozvod vody
45112700 – Terénne úpravy


----------



## simiKE

v kosiciach nastava situacia ze stadion mozno bude ale futbalovy klub nie..treneri dali vypoved koli nevyplatenym dlhom


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> v kosiciach nastava situacia ze stadion mozno bude ale futbalovy klub nie..treneri dali vypoved koli nevyplatenym dlhom


Dukla takto "funguje" uz X rokov, takze by som nebol az taky pesimista.


----------



## Azbest

SunshineBB: trosku offtopic ale zaujima ma aka situacia momentalne panuje v Dukle ? naozaj idete na zostup ? alebo sa na jar klub spamata ? Mate ako klub nejake dlhy ? dik za odpoved


----------



## SunshineBB

Azbest said:


> SunshineBB: trosku offtopic ale zaujima ma aka situacia momentalne panuje v Dukle ? naozaj idete na zostup ? alebo sa na jar klub spamata ? Mate ako klub nejake dlhy ? dik za odpoved


Ja bohuzial nemam ziadne oficialne informacie ohladom klubu, nemam nan ziadne kontakty, a tak su moje vedomosti len na urovni JPP. 

A jedna paní povídala, ze pán byvaly generalny je trestne stihany za spreneveru penazi,z coho usudzujem, ze ked uz nesedi na najvyssej stolicke, peniaze sa prestanu stracat. Ci to bude stacit na zachranu netusim. Polovica kadra ma zmluvy alebo hostovanie do konca tohto decembra, co bude potom je vo hviezdach. (aspon pre mna, mozno ze niekto to uz tusi). A situacia so stadionom sa nehybe uz dlhe roky. 

Zachytil som dokonca šum, ze ma do Dukly vstupit J&T, comu ja osobne neverim, nevidim v tom zmysel, a tiez od tejto JPP informacie uz ubehol nejaky ten cas a nic sa neudialo.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ja bohuzial nemam ziadne oficialne informacie ohladom klubu, nemam nan ziadne kontakty, a tak su moje vedomosti len na urovni JPP.
> 
> A jedna paní povídala, ze pán byvaly generalny je trestne stihany za spreneveru penazi,z coho usudzujem, ze ked uz nesedi na najvyssej stolicke, peniaze sa prestanu stracat. Ci to bude stacit na zachranu netusim. Polovica kadra ma zmluvy alebo hostovanie do konca tohto decembra, co bude potom je vo hviezdach. (aspon pre mna, mozno ze niekto to uz tusi). A situacia so stadionom sa nehybe uz dlhe roky.
> 
> Zachytil som dokonca šum, ze ma do Dukly vstupit J&T, comu ja osobne neverim, nevidim v tom zmysel, a tiez od tejto JPP informacie uz ubehol nejaky ten cas a nic sa neudialo.


Čo sa zmlúv týka, tak s nejakými hráčmi sa rokovalo a údajne predĺžili, predĺžiť alebo získať niekoho iného na hosťovanie by tiež nemusel byť problém. A rovnako ako Chovanec v Slovane, tak aj nový tréner Dukly povedal, že v zime má prísť kvalita aj kvantita (ale asi nie porovnateľná so Slovanom). Čo sa týka J&T, o tom som vôbec nepočul, ale do Dukly má pomaly každý rok vstupovať nejaký investor. Verím, že odchod Geista si nejaký potenciálny dal ako podmienku vstupu do klubu. Aj keď J&T má na Slovensku prakticky Slovan, neviem prečo by chceli Duklu. A čo sa štadiónu týka, tak keď máme predsedu SFZ, smeráckeho primátora a bystrického ministra športu, snáď zatlačia na ministra obrany, nech s tým niečo urobia alebo sa postaví nejaký nový. Gogola hovoril, že po veľkej podpore hokeja chce teraz podporiť aj futbal a riešiť štadión, u Noska som nič také nezachytil, tak ktovie.


----------



## michaelse

o.k.,,ja som to bral tak ze stav pred a po stavbe novych tribun,su pekne na mesto ako je senica,myjava....., ale samozrejme v trencine,kosiciach a dalsich vacsich mestach budu take tribuny trocha nasmiech


----------



## SunshineBB

Vzdy je lepsie , ked sa robi aspon nieco. Ja tu sicem vyzeram ako nejaky velky kritik, ale kazdopadne to co stoji v Senici ci Poprade je kulturne prostredie ktore prospeje futbalu, a urcite tam na divak vyssi komfort a pohodlie ako na starych stadionoch, aspon co sa tyka vybavenia, socialnych zariadeni, bufetov a pod. Myslim ze pre Poprad, Senicu, Myjavu je to dobra cesta, a budem rad ked sa pridaju aj take mesta ako Bardejov, Stropkov, a pod. V Moravciach, Senci ci Michalovciach uz podobne stadioniky stoja, a je to skvele pre rozvoj futbalu na Slovensku. Ale stale budem tvrdit, ze zatial co tieto mile, ale pre mna uniformne a neosobne stadioniky od SEDY tymto mestam stacia, vo velkych mestach s futbalovou historiou by to chcelo predsa len nieco ine. A ja osobne radsej budem chodit este 10 rokov na Stiavnicky v sucasnom stave (mne tam nic mimoriadne nechyba), ako keby tam mali postavit popradsko-senicky stadion v cervenej farbe. Ale som rad, ze ked vieme na slovensku tak fantasticky burat skvele stadiony, tak vieme aj nejake mensie postavit.


----------



## siravak

Neviem sice ako som tu pristal, ale vidim ze stranka je super a tema debat este viac. Tak vas teda vsetkych zdravim


----------



## bolkop

V Trenčíne idú nekryté tribúny pomaly k zemi. Ohľadne nepokračujúcej výstavby sa zatiaľ nič nemení, než začne úradovať nové zastupiteľstvo. Druhé Tehelné pole to snáď nebude, kedže ostáva aspoň hlavná tribúna .








Zdroj s fotkami: Facebook AS Trenčín


----------



## Milos999

SunshineBB said:


> Vzdy je lepsie , ked sa robi aspon nieco. Ja tu sicem vyzeram ako nejaky velky kritik, ale kazdopadne to co stoji v Senici ci Poprade je kulturne prostredie ktore prospeje futbalu, a urcite tam na divak vyssi komfort a pohodlie ako na starych stadionoch, aspon co sa tyka vybavenia, socialnych zariadeni, bufetov a pod. Myslim ze pre Poprad, Senicu, Myjavu je to dobra cesta, a budem rad ked sa pridaju aj take mesta ako Bardejov, Stropkov, a pod. V Moravciach, Senci ci Michalovciach uz podobne stadioniky stoja, a je to skvele pre rozvoj futbalu na Slovensku. Ale stale budem tvrdit, ze zatial co tieto mile, ale pre mna uniformne a neosobne stadioniky od SEDY tymto mestam stacia, vo velkych mestach s futbalovou historiou by to chcelo predsa len nieco ine. A ja osobne radsej budem chodit este 10 rokov na Stiavnicky v sucasnom stave (mne tam nic mimoriadne nechyba), ako keby tam mali postavit popradsko-senicky stadion v cervenej farbe. Ale som rad, ze ked vieme na slovensku tak fantasticky burat skvele stadiony, tak vieme aj nejake mensie postavit.


Lenze sudruhovia z vedenia SFZ nedali z dotacii od vlady na stadion v Michalovciach zatial nic... Tento stadion ma len 4040 sedadiel ale ja asi po Ziline a nedokoncenej trnavskej arene zatial najkrajsim a najutulnejsim stadionom na Slovensku. A ovela krajsim ako uniformovane kvazi skladacie akoze stadiony na jedno kopyto od SEDY... Aj v Poprade to vyzera na jedno kopyto ako v Senici alebo v Myjave... Na to, ze to ma byt NTC je to dizajnovo ubohe a este aj zase vsetko modre... SEDA ani inaksiu farbu nema... Keby dostala nejakym zazrakom zakazku na Reale aj tomu by nanutili nic ine ako modru farbu tribun a sedaciek... A to sa sefik SZF Kovacik rozculoval, ze si klubove farby tribun a sedadiel vyberu kluby sami ??? Uhm...


----------



## michaelse

Milos999 said:


> Lenze sudruhovia z vedenia SFZ nedali z dotacii od vlady na stadion v Michalovciach zatial nic... Tento stadion ma len 4040 sedadiel ale ja asi po Ziline a nedokoncenej trnavskej arene zatial najkrajsim a najutulnejsim stadionom na Slovensku. A ovela krajsim ako uniformovane kvazi skladacie akoze stadiony na jedno kopyto od SEDY... Aj v Poprade to vyzera na jedno kopyto ako v Senici alebo v Myjave... Na to, ze to ma byt NTC je to dizajnovo ubohe a este aj zase vsetko modre... SEDA ani inaksiu farbu nema... Keby dostala nejakym zazrakom zakazku na Reale aj tomu by nanutili nic ine ako modru farbu tribun a sedaciek... A to sa sefik SZF Kovacik rozculoval, ze si klubove farby tribun a sedadiel vyberu kluby sami ??? Uhm...


tu farbu nechapem ani ja, ved oni po celej europe maju sedacky na stadionoch a v takych farbach ake si objednali,nechce sa mi verit ze tu si vieme objednat len modru farbu,by ma zauimalo ze kde je pes zakopany,


----------



## SunshineBB

michaelse said:


> tu farbu nechapem ani ja, ved oni po celej europe maju sedacky na stadionoch a v takych farbach ake si objednali,nechce sa mi verit ze tu si vieme objednat len modru farbu,by ma zauimalo ze kde je pes zakopany,


Senica je cerveno-MODRA, Poprad je bielo-MODRY a v pripade reprezentacie v NTC , ta je tiez bielo-MODRA, cize az take nepochopitelne to zase nie je.


----------



## Michal87

A tomu realu uz tusim ta seda nanutila sedacky, kedze na santiago bernabeu su tiez modre sedacky...


----------



## wuane

bolkop said:


> V Trenčíne idú nekryté tribúny pomaly k zemi. Ohľadne nepokračujúcej výstavby sa zatiaľ nič nemení, než začne úradovať nové zastupiteľstvo. Druhé Tehelné pole to snáď nebude, kedže ostáva aspoň hlavná tribúna .


No inac toto by bol tiez adept na prevezenie tribun z byvalej Artmedie, keby ich neznicili. V rovine sci-fi samozrejme pri Slovenskych organizacnych realiach a vztahoch, ale neviem to pustit z hlavy, ze niekto bol schopny zosrotovat prefabrikaty hadam 10 rokov stare,ktore mohli sluzit este 50 rokov.


----------



## Azbest

wuane said:


> No inac toto by bol tiez adept na prevezenie tribun z byvalej Artmedie, keby ich neznicili. V rovine sci-fi samozrejme pri Slovenskych organizacnych realiach a vztahoch, ale neviem to pustit z hlavy, ze niekto bol schopny zosrotovat prefabrikaty hadam 10 rokov stare,ktore mohli sluzit este 50 rokov.


To mas teda pravdu..tych tribun je velka skoda...pamatam ze povodne mali ist k nam do presova...neskor to mali byt uz len cisto sedacky...a nakoniec neprislo nic...


----------



## martinkobal

*vkladanie foto*

Sory mimo temu, ale nemáte novši navod pre nas menej IT zdatnych na vkladanie fotiek ako je http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336223 .

Dlho som nevkladal foto , a ImageShack je nejako zmeneny .... :gaah: 

ďakujem za info


----------



## Ayran

skus fotky hadzat sem http://imgur.com/ , ked uložiš fotku tak mas tam rovno aj link pre fotky na forum staci to skopirovať a poslať ako bezný post


----------



## martinkobal

V Hlohovci sa taktiež začalo s búranim jedného oblúka na futbalovom štadione. Podľa mojich dostupnych info, by namiesto obluka mal vyrasť umelý trávnik . Investor SAMAX,s.r.o. Bratislava . Graficku časŤ sa mi zatiaľ nepodarilo nájsť .


----------



## Azbest

Neviem si pomoct ale strasne sa mi pacia taketo dedinske stadioniky ktore maju celkom slusnu hlavnu tribunu..dodava to taky zlastny nadych dedinskemu futbalu a ak je nebodaj zaplneny tak ta atmosfera je naozaj nenahraditelna...

ako priklad uvadzam nedavny zapas medzi sninou a humennym


----------



## robinos

Azbest said:


> Neviem si pomoct ale strasne sa mi pacia taketo dedinske stadioniky ktore maju celkom slusnu hlavnu tribunu..dodava to taky zlastny nadych dedinskemu futbalu a ak je nebodaj zaplneny tak ta atmosfera je naozaj nenahraditelna...
> 
> ako priklad uvadzam nedavny zapas medzi sninou a humennym


No až na to, že to nie sú dedinské ale mestské štadióny. Nikdy nepochopím, ak niekto chce viesť serióznu diskusiu a pritom v tom komponutie nejaké to svoje ,,ego,, . Sorry, ale nedá sa bez toho ?

Tie ,,dedinské,, mestské štadióny s hlavnou tribúnou a oválmi mávali kapacitu 8-15.000 samozrejme s 90 percent boli na státie. Ale tak isto ako v Anglicku, Taliansku alebo kdekoľve vo veľkomeste v Československu.


----------



## JimmySK

robinos said:


> No až na to, že to nie sú dedinské ale mestské štadióny. Nikdy nepochopím, ak niekto chce viesť serióznu diskusiu a pritom v tom komponutie nejaké to svoje ,,ego,, . Sorry, ale nedá sa bez toho ?
> 
> Tie ,,dedinské,, mestské štadióny s hlavnou tribúnou a oválmi mávali kapacitu 8-15.000 samozrejme s 90 percent boli na státie. Ale tak isto ako v Anglicku, Taliansku alebo kdekoľve vo veľkomeste v Československu.


Ale má pravdu! Je tam neopakovateľná atmosféra. Humenné vs. Snina bolo vždy dobré derby ako keď prišiel Prešov do Humenného. 
Tým pádom, že sú takéto derby, kde príde aj viac ako 1000 ludi tak aj hráči podávajú lepši výkon a je na čo pozerať. Tak toto netreba zatracovať, kde aj keď ten štadión nevyzeŕa boh vie ako ale má to atmosféru. Treba to priam vyzdvihnúť, že stále tu sú tie časy, že si fanúšik po nedelnom obede nájde čas aj na futbal! Veď pozrime na taký Slovan, kde na nepríde ani na Fortuna ligu toľko fanašikov...


----------



## Azbest

S tymi dedinskymi stadionmi som to nemyslel tak ako to mohlo vyzniet a vobec tam nehralo rolu ziadne ego...taze klidek...teraz k teme je dobre ze aj v nizsich ligach este existuje aka taka rivalita...lebo nech sa na mna nikto nehneva prave ta rivalita tvori tu atmosferu (samozrejme v medziach)..vidiet to nielen v prvej ale aj v druhej ci dokonca v tretej lige a verte mi radsej sa budem pozerat na zapas medzi sninou a humennym ako na zapas medzi moravcami a podbrezovou...


----------



## yuriy

Prace na dobudovani stadiona MSK Zilina zacinaju byt viditelne:


----------



## the_magpies

reporáž televizie YB Bern z Pasienkov


----------



## ayoz

yuriy said:


> Prace na dobudovani stadiona MSK Zilina zacinaju byt viditelne:


Plánujú aj prekryť tie lešenia (teda tú tribúnu, ktorá sa teraz nerozširuje)?


----------



## yuriy

siravak said:


> Nieco nove v Ziline ? Ako pokracuje ta dostavba ?
> Dik.


predlzenie vychodnej bude onedlho pod strechou, po dokonceni skeletu sa presunu na ZT, pri ktorej sa vybudovala nova elektrorozvodna. Dokoncenie je naplanovane na marec 2015.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

To len taký kúšťok dorábajú? Ja som si myslel, že celý roh.


----------



## Ayran

mohli spojit rohy bolo by to fasa


----------



## ayoz

Neviem, toto podľa mňa nie je štadión, na ktorom by to vyzeralo dobre, vzhľadom na tvar tej strechy. Skôr nejaké budovy do rohov, podobne ako bude v Trnave a je napríklad na štadióne Parken v Kodanie, nech sa to aspoň uzavrie.


----------



## lukass111

ale mam pocit ze sa v minulosti vyjadrili ze rohy neprichadzaju v uvahu kvoli travniku, ze by sa potom neprevzdusnoval a trava by hnila, ze by s tym mohli mat velke problemy


----------



## simiKE

to co je za blbost zeby trava hnila ? sak ostatne stadiony co maju uzavrete rohy ?


----------



## siravak

Len nechapem ako to bude v konecnom dosledku vyzerat...:
Vidim novopostaveny "blok" (kontrukcia) tribuny vpravo. Taky isty blok postavia k tej tribune "vlavo" ? Tie rohy striech sa budu dotykat ?
Ak ano, stavia sa len tento jediny "roh" Alebo sa to bude dorabat vo vsetkych styroch rohoch ?
Dakujem za pripadnu odpoved


----------



## yuriy

simiKE said:


> to co je za blbost zeby trava hnila ? sak ostatne stadiony co maju uzavrete rohy ?


Uzavrete stadiony musia castejsie menit travnik a to nie je zrovna lacna polozka. Samozrejme dost zalezi aj od klimatu, ale ten v ZA nemame najvhodnejsi. 


siravak said:


> Len nechapem ako to bude v konecnom dosledku vyzerat...:
> Vidim novopostaveny "blok" (kontrukcia) tribuny vpravo. Taky isty blok postavia k tej tribune "vlavo" ? Tie rohy striech sa budu dotykat ?
> Ak ano, stavia sa len tento jediny "roh" Alebo sa to bude dorabat vo vsetkych styroch rohoch ?
> Dakujem za pripadnu odpoved











zelena: rozsirenie tribun
cervena: garaz pre zahradnu techniku a elektrorozvodna, obe budovy budu zburane, elektrorozvodna pojde pod novy modul zapadnej tribuny a garaz bude zas v novej casti vychodnej tribuny . Vdaka comu sa bude moct vybudovat zvlast vstup pre zimak.
modra sipka: vjazd na ladovu plochu zimneho stadiona
prerusovana cierna ciara: hranica pozemka stadiona

AD rohy:
Uz podla hranice pozemku je jasne, ze z juznej strany sa stadion uzavriet neda, jedina moznost je na severe, ale kvoli 500 novym miestam nema zmysel kompletne prerabat umele osvetlenie.


----------



## michaelse

samozrejme kazdy uzavrety stadion ma tazsie podmienky a udrzba je preto narocnejsia lebo neprefukuje vietor a tym padom sa tam dlho drzi vlchkost,vacsia nachylnost na pliesne a huby ale menit sa az tak casto nemusi,staci casta aerifikacia(prevzdusnovanie) a pieskovanie ,kvalitny drenazny system aby po vacsom lejaku sa to co najskor vysusilo,a vyhrievanie travnika samozrejme pomaha v tomto obdoby kedy je vlhke chladne pocasie,


----------



## siravak

@yuriy
Dakujem za perfektnu odpoved. Skoda len ze svojho casu sa obe hlavne tribuny nepostavili trosku vyssie. (aspon tych 15 000 divakov). Ale aj tak ten stadion je pekny. Komentator vyhlasil ze zapas sa hra "en este coqueto estadio de Zilina".....a ten stadionik utulny a sympaticky naozaj je


----------



## lukass111

ono ked sa stavala vychodna, mala byt povodne dvojposchodova, stadion mal mat 15k kapacitu, nakoniec sa rozhodlo, ze by to bolo drahe a zbytocne, tak ostala takato, ake je teraz


----------



## ayoz

lukass111 said:


> ono ked sa stavala vychodna, mala byt povodne dvojposchodova, stadion mal mat 15k kapacitu, nakoniec sa rozhodlo, ze by to bolo drahe a zbytocne, tak ostala takato, ake je teraz


Aj keby to náhodou v budúcnosti chceli rekonštruovať, tak iné ako zvýšiť východnú im neostane, keďže z ostatných strán sú blokovaní cestou, železnicou alebo zimným štadiónom.


----------



## Tepicko

V diskusii na HP som sa dozvedel ze sa planuje stadion vo Zvolene aby sa MS v hokeji tusim rok 2019 hrali v mestach KE BA ZV 
Tu je nejaka vizoska http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img706/9523/wlyh.jpg vie o tom niekto viac ?


----------



## JimmySK

fuha super, ze Zvolen. Len tam by musela byť minimálne kapacita 7 000. Mne by sa skôr pačil Poprad...


----------



## wuane

^^ Zvolen je dobre miesto , s tradiciou a funkcnejsim klubom ako je Poprad. Navyse v Poprade je stadion v celkom dobrom stave, kdezto Zvolenu by rekonstrukcia ci novy stadion prospel. Okrem toho je tam dobra spadova oblast od BB a Brezna,rovnako z juhu Slovenska.


----------



## lukass111

skor si myslim, ze ste zle zachytili inormaciu, ja som tento tyzden cital konkretne toto, myslim, ze ide o to iste http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-f...-v-hokeji-zostala-stredoslovakom-hanba-637958 zial, na slovensku je to tak :-/


----------



## robinos

lukass111 said:


> skor si myslim, ze ste zle zachytili inormaciu, ja som tento tyzden cital konkretne toto, myslim, ze ide o to iste http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-f...-v-hokeji-zostala-stredoslovakom-hanba-637958 zial, na slovensku je to tak :-/




Veru ale 150 miliónov skk na halu ani 10 mil € vôbec nepovažujem vyhodené peniaze na megalomanstvo. Skôr by som to nazval priblížením sa EÚ štandardom. Aj keď stači sa pozriet na halu v Osijeku v 100.000 meste. A zrazu nie k standardom EÚ ale k euroskym všeobecne. Tak veľký región okolo Bystrice ( ani v nej nie je vyhovujúca hala ) ešte v centre krajiny s dobrou dostupnostou,v republike kde je športovísk na úrovni europskych parametrov minimum, je to skôr povinnosť. Nie hanba ale tragédia to je,co sa stalo.

Hokejová hala vo Zvolene má kapacitu 7.000 ak sa nemylim, jej rozsiahlejšou rekonstrukciou, ktora je aj tak nevyhnutná , by mohla vzniknut multifunkcna arena,ale to uz by nemohol byť Zvolen na Slovensku....


----------



## yuriy

michaelse said:


> samozrejme kazdy uzavrety stadion ma tazsie podmienky a udrzba je preto narocnejsia lebo neprefukuje vietor a tym padom sa tam dlho drzi vlchkost,vacsia nachylnost na pliesne a huby ale menit sa az tak casto nemusi,staci casta aerifikacia(prevzdusnovanie) a pieskovanie ,kvalitny drenazny system aby po vacsom lejaku sa to co najskor vysusilo,a vyhrievanie travnika samozrejme pomaha v tomto obdoby kedy je vlhke chladne pocasie,


Zalezi v akej kvalite chces ten travnik mat, ak chces hrat kombinacny rychly futbal tak to nestaci, mozes sa snazit akokolvek a aj tak bude zivotnost travnika kratsia v uzavretom stadione ako v otvorenom... 
Najnovsi trend je kombinacia prirodnej a umelej travy, ale za taku srandu vysolil united milion evri.


Tepicko said:


> V diskusii na HP som sa dozvedel ze sa planuje stadion vo Zvolene aby sa MS v hokeji tusim rok 2019 hrali v mestach KE BA ZV
> Tu je nejaka vizoska http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img706/9523/wlyh.jpg vie o tom niekto viac ?


V diskusii na HP by mohli vediet ze v aktualnom hernom systeme MS v hokeji su tri dejiska organizacny nezmysel, kedze sa hraju dve skupiny


----------



## PeterPP

*Futbalové národné tréningové centrum - foto 11.12.2014*

Dnes sa za účasti prezidenta SFZ Kováčika slávnostne ukončila 2. etapa výstavby NTC v Poprade, ktorá trvala 3 mesiace. Fotil som pred obedom, netušiac blízkosť slávnostnej chvíle.



















Viac foto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119809726&postcount=801


----------



## RisenTall

City Arena Trnava - Montovanie sedadiel sa nám pekne rozbieha 

Viac na www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## yuriy

^^ tam sa s repre nerata, myslim, ze netreba vysvetlovat preco :lol: Navyse DS je v TT kraji, takze v tom regione bude dostatok repre zapasov


----------



## siravak

yuriy said:


> ^^ tam sa s repre nerata, myslim, ze netreba vysvetlovat preco :lol: Navyse DS je v TT kraji, takze v tom regione bude dostatok repre zapasov


 Ja osobne by som si (od kompetentnych) take vysvetlenie rad vypocul. Myslim si, ze tak ako by mala hrat repre v Ziline, v BA, v KE, v Trnave ci vo Svidniku, tak by mohla hrat (majuc k dispozicii adekvatny stadion) aj v Dunajskej Strede.


----------



## SunshineBB

Naozaj nevidis dovod, preco by SK repre nemala hrat v Dunajskej Strede? Potom si otvor oci, usi usta nos pripadne sa tam chod pozriet na nejaky ligovy zapas. Bucanie pri slovenskej hymne, madarske vlajky na kazdom rohu, ria ria a pod. Naozaj neviem co viac by si potreboval aby si prijal fakt, ze fanusik v Dunajske si zapasy nase reprezentacie nezasluzi, a pravdepodobne o ne ani nestoji.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Naozaj nevidis dovod, preco by SK repre nemala hrat v Dunajskej Strede? Potom si otvor oci, usi usta nos pripadne sa tam chod pozriet na nejaky ligovy zapas. Bucanie pri slovenskej hymne, madarske vlajky na kazdom rohu, ria ria a pod. Naozaj neviem co viac by si potreboval aby si prijal fakt, ze fanusik v Dunajske si zapasy nase reprezentacie nezasluzi, a pravdepodobne o ne ani nestoji.


 Bol by som skutocne rad, keby si mi vysvetlil, preco by som si mal otvorit "NOS". To snad ludia v Dunajskej Strede smrdia ?
Nie som madarskej narodnosti. Neviem po madarsky ani makke "f", a ani nie som z juzneho Slovenska. Avsak som si 100% isty, ze kvoli par provokaterom z DACu, ktori ma zaujimaju asi ako vlanajsi sneh v Tatrach, by bolo smutne tahat futbal do politickych nenavisti. Bol som v mestach ako Komarno, DS, Lucenec ci Roznava, a nikdy, (zopakujem ti to este raz: N I K D Y) som tam nemal s nikym ziadny problem. Ak by tam bol adekvatny stadion, na Kozakovom mieste by som urcite udohral medzistatny zapas AJ v Dunajskej Strede. Som si 100% isty ze pri momentalnej forme nasej reprezentacie by sa stadion zaplnil fanusikmi naseho Acka z CELEHO SLOVENSKA, vratane Dunajskej Stredy. A stavim sa s tebou o co chces, ze na zapase so Sapnielskom boli ludia AJ z hore uvedenych okresov. Alebo si nebodaj myslis, ze tam bolo 9000 zilincanov ? )). Tak, ako sa zislo cele Slovensko v Ziline, tak sa moze dotrepat aj do DS, ci hoc aj do Stropkova, ak by tam bol vhodny stadion. 
Priatelu, usmej sa, a pochop ze Slovensko sa nezacina v Ziline, a ani nekonci v Bystrici. :bowtie:

Doplnim este jednu malu poznamku: Catalansko malo vzdy separatisticke plany. Nikdy to vsak nebol dovod, preco by tam "selección" nemohla hravat svoje jak priatelske, tak kvalifikacne zapasy v Barcelone. Ci uz na Camp Nou, alebo na Montjuic. To iste plati o skoro vsetkych stadionoch (nie prave Madridu naklonenej) Galicie, ci uz je to Vigo, Pontevedra, alebo La Coruña. Kraj Valencie, a stadiony vo Villareale, Alicante ci samotnej Valencii. Zapasy sa hraju v uplne vsetkych "Comunid autónoma", cize krajoch celeho Spanielska. A ta nenavist, ktora tam vladne medzi jednotlivymi regionmi je omnoho vacsia nez nase handrkovanie na Slovensku.


----------



## wuane

Ja by som sa pohraval s myslienkou ist fandit Slovakom do Dunajskej Stredy.  Navyse, za repre hralo v minulosti vela hracov madarskej narodnosti,teraz asi len Kiss(to si nie som isty ci je madar alebo ma len meno madarske), podla mna by si to juh Slovenska zasluzil aby tam reprezentacia hrala.

Edit: vlastne aj Gyomber hrava celkom casto.

Btw, v ´´najslovenskejsom´´ meste Ziline bolo na repre naposledy kolko ludi? Aj napriek cenam listkov mi prisla ta navsteva nedostojna, po takom roku. Je otazne co je horsie, ci par sovinistickych primitivov na tribune,alebo totalna ignoracia a nevdacnost slovenskych fanusikov.


----------



## Azbest

siravak said:


> Bol by som skutocne rad, keby si mi vysvetlil, preco by som si mal otvorit "NOS". To snad ludia v Dunajskej Strede smrdia ?
> Nie som madarskej narodnosti. Neviem po madarsky ani makke "f", a ani nie som z juzneho Slovenska. Avsak som si 100% isty, ze kvoli par provokaterom z DACu, ktori ma zaujimaju asi ako vlanajsi sneh v Tatrach, by bolo smutne tahat futbal do politickych nenavisti. Bol som v mestach ako Komarno, DS, Lucenec ci Roznava, a nikdy, (zopakujem ti to este raz: N I K D Y) som tam nemal s nikym ziadny problem. Ak by tam bol adekvatny stadion, na Kozakovom mieste by som urcite udohral medzistatny zapas AJ v Dunajskej Strede. Som si 100% isty ze pri momentalnej forme nasej reprezentacie by sa stadion zaplnil fanusikmi naseho Acka z CELEHO SLOVENSKA, vratane Dunajskej Stredy. A stavim sa s tebou o co chces, ze na zapase so Sapnielskom boli ludia AJ z hore uvedenych okresov. Alebo si nebodaj myslis, ze tam bolo 9000 zilincanov ? )). Tak, ako sa zislo cele Slovensko v Ziline, tak sa moze dotrepat aj do DS, ci hoc aj do Stropkova, ak by tam bol vhodny stadion.
> Priatelu, usmej sa, a pochop ze Slovensko sa nezacina v Ziline, a ani nekonci v Bystrici. :bowtie:
> 
> Doplnim este jednu malu poznamku: Catalansko malo vzdy separatisticke plany. Nikdy to vsak nebol dovod, preco by tam "selección" nemohla hravat svoje jak priatelske, tak kvalifikacne zapasy v Barcelone. Ci uz na Camp Nou, alebo na Montjuic. To iste plati o skoro vsetkych stadionoch (nie prave Madridu naklonenej) Galicie, ci uz je to Vigo, Pontevedra, alebo La Coruña. Kraj Valencie, a stadiony vo Villareale, Alicante ci samotnej Valencii. Zapasy sa hraju v uplne vsetkych "Comunid autónoma", cize krajoch celeho Spanielska. A ta nenavist, ktora tam vladne medzi jednotlivymi regionmi je omnoho vacsia nez nase handrkovanie na Slovensku.


Takto...ludia si to v DS mozno zasluzia ale FUTBALOVA VEREJNOST v DS urcite nie...bol som tam mnohokrat na futbalovom zapase a tu ti garantujem ze bol cely stadion..naozaj cely stadion orientovany madarsky...vrchol bol ak sme zacali spievat hymnu SR ktoru nasledne prerusil usporiadatel so slovami..''Neprovokujte''...


----------



## siravak

Azbest said:


> Takto...ludia si to v DS mozno zasluzia ale FUTBALOVA VEREJNOST v DS urcite nie...bol som tam mnohokrat na futbalovom zapase a tu ti garantujem ze bol cely stadion..naozaj cely stadion orientovany madarsky...vrchol bol ak sme zacali spievat hymnu SR ktoru nasledne prerusil usporiadatel so slovami..''Neprovokujte''...


 Verim ti. Lebo hral DAC. A ten presovcania, bystricania, kosicania ci trnavcania ucite nepovzbudzuju. Bol si tam na zapase SK reprezentacie ?

Len tak mimochodom...tu hymnu zacal spievat kto "my" a z akeho dovodu ? 

PS: To by som ta chcel (v skutocnosti NEchcel) vidiet spievat spanielsku hymnu na Camp Nou. Tam by ti usporiadatel nepovedal nic. Urcite by to ani nestihol.


----------



## SunshineBB

Oci, usi , usta, nos bola slovna hracka na odlahcenie diskusie, v Dunajskej Strede nic nesmrdi samozrejme. Viem ze tato diskusia nema vyznam, nie koli tebe alebo mne, ale koli tomu ze mame dva odlisne nazory, a pravdepodobne ani jeden z nas neprijme ten druhy. Ja Dunajsku povazujem za slovenske mesto, na slovenskom uzemi, rovnako Komarno, Sturovo atd atd. Slovensko pre mna nekonci v Bystrici a uz urcite nezacina v Ziline. Ked budu dobre stadiony, nech hra repre od Skalice az po Novu Sedlicu, mne to je v podstate jedno, a pre slovenskz futbal to bude len a len dobre. Rad by som videl opat kvalitny futbal v Bardejove ci v Stropkove, v Michalovciach tak isto, aj v Rimavskej, tam to malo vzdy "stavu". Bohuzial, na futbalovom stadione kde su urazani slovaci celym stadionom by som reprezentaciu rad nevidel. Neviem si veru predstavit, ako cely stadion v Dunajske Strede krici Slovensko do toho. Mozno su to len predsudky.


----------



## ayoz

Reprezentačný zápas v DS je pre mňa nepredstaviteľný. Samozrejme že by štadión nebol plný len Maďarov, ale stavil by som sa, že by si na ten zápas našlo cest veľa provokatérov, určite je tam riziko väčšie ako v iných mestách. A nerád by som videl takú hanbu, že by "domáci fanúšikovia" vypískali alebo bučali pri domácej hymne. Možno keby sa pred predajom lístkov kontrolovalo či ten človek je po slovensky a pred zápasom by sa zhabali máďarské zástavy, ale to by sa asi nestretlo s pochopením.

K pánom vyššie. Gyombér nieje maďarskej národnosti, však je z Revúcej. Nie každý s máďarským priezviskom je Maďar.

A španielsku hymnu by si si na Nou Campe nezaspieval, lebo nemá žiadny text. Iba ak by si si hmkal hudbu


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> A španielsku hymnu by si si na Nou Campe nezaspieval, lebo nemá žiadny text. Iba ak by si si hmkal hudbu


 
...nuz v tomto s tebou musim suhlasit :lol:


----------



## Nihillek

Neviete, ci sa bude nieco stavat tuto zimu v Senici? Nema niekto aktualne fotky zo Ziliny?


----------



## the_magpies

Nihillek said:


> Neviete, ci sa bude nieco stavat tuto zimu v Senici? Nema niekto aktualne fotky zo Ziliny?


Na FB stránke FK Senica som zachytil v komentoch k obrázku štadióna informáciu, že ďalšia rekonštrukcia štadióna je odložená na neurčito. Neviem ale do akej miery je to overená informácia. 

Keď tak pozerám na fotku štadióna v Trenčíne po zbúraní tribún tak ma napadlo, že by tam mohli zachovať tie lízadká samozrejme nejak zrekonštruovať. Pre mňa je to taký symbol toho štadióna podobne ako v Hradci.










Samozrejme ak sa toho štadióna dožijeme dúfam, že na ňom bude prírodná tráva anie táto umelka. :bash:


----------



## ayoz

S tou Senicou a pravdepodobne ani s ViOnom ma vôbec neprekvapuje, že sa na hlavnú tribúnu vykašľali. Návštevnosť im to vôbec nezdvihlo a pravdepodobne im je jedno, že tie štadióny teraz vyzerajú hrozne. Ale ak za to dostali od štátu peniaze, tak by to snáď mali dorobiť celé. Možno o 20 rokov. Ak v tých mestách ešte nejaký profesionálny futbal bude.


----------



## yuriy

Si to predstavujete ako Hurvinek valku, SFZ sa obava o prijatie repre v TT a vy chcete, aby sa hralo v DS :lol::lol:


siravak said:


> Ja osobne by som si (od kompetentnych) take vysvetlenie rad vypocul. Myslim si, ze tak ako by mala hrat repre v Ziline, v BA, v KE, v Trnave ci vo Svidniku, tak by mohla hrat (majuc k dispozicii adekvatny stadion) aj v Dunajskej Strede.


Nebolo by tam ziclive prostredie. Ak si tam bol niekedy na futbale, tak si mohol vidiet, ze DS stadion je viac politicka arena ako sportova. Takze zapas repre by tam so sportom nemal nic spolocne, dosli by ti tam magori z oboch stran a aj pripravny zapas bez fanusikov hosti by si mal rizikovy a musel nasadit kvanta poriadkovych policajtov... 
Ti z DS co chcu ist na repre nemaju problem ist 50km do BA alebo do TT 


siravak said:


> A stavim sa s tebou o co chces, ze na zapase so Sapnielskom boli ludia AJ z hore uvedenych okresov. Alebo si nebodaj myslis, ze tam bolo 9000 zilincanov ? )). Tak, ako sa zislo cele Slovensko v Ziline, tak sa moze dotrepat aj do DS, ci hoc aj do Stropkova, ak by tam bol vhodny stadion.


Spanielsko je velmi zly priklad. Na zapas s Maltou neprislo 5000 ludi, ktori mali "zakupene" vstupenky v balicku so Spanielskom, kde bolo cele Slovensko vtedy? :lol: 


wuane said:


> podla mna by si to juh Slovenska zasluzil aby tam reprezentacia hrala.


TT, BA je sever Slovenska? 


wuane said:


> Btw, v ´´najslovenskejsom´´ meste Ziline bolo na repre naposledy kolko ludi? Aj napriek cenam listkov mi prisla ta navsteva nedostojna, po takom roku. Je otazne co je horsie, ci par sovinistickych primitivov na tribune,alebo totalna ignoracia a nevdacnost slovenskych fanusikov.


SFZ to nezvladlo, najskor nasrali ludi s tym, ze na Spanielsko islo do predaja 500 listkov a potom poriadne prestrelili ceny (aj ked naklady na prenajom stadiona boli 0€) na neatraktivne pripravaky. Ked hralo v ZA Chile, tak bol za prijatelne vstupne plny dom (vtedy sa tiez neplatil prenajom stadiona).


----------



## eddieivo

V Senici sa zrejme dostavávať nebude. Šušká sa, že futbalový klub v SE je na tom zle, p. Levársky vraj chcel predať klub no je problém s pozemkami pod štadiónom. Aj sa nejaký záujemca našiel, no pozemky sú mestské a nie klubu.
O tom, že nie je všetko v poriadku v SE svedčí aj to, že máme menší rozpočet než pominulé roky, zrazu sme začali stavať na odchovancoch, odišlí hráči (Varadi, Strnad či Černý) sa nechali počuť, že to tu funguje zle a podobne.
Plus každý polrok sa tu menia tréneri.


----------



## robinos

V Senici sa aktuálne na hlavnom štadióne nič nedeje. Včera som tam bol. Čo bude po novom roku neviem, oficiálne žiadna informácia nie je. Štátne financie boli preinvestované minulú sezónu vo výške milióna eur. Na dokončenie štadióna, hlavnej tribúny, a tým pádom celého zázemia je treba ešte minimálne 2 milióny. Doteraz sa v klube preinvestovalo na infraštruktúru cez 4 milióny eur plus dotácia. S financiami v klube je všetko v poriadku, to sú iba také štandardné drby jedna babka povedala.


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> V Senici sa aktuálne na hlavnom štadióne nič nedeje. Včera som tam bol. Čo bude po novom roku neviem, oficiálne žiadna informácia nie je. Štátne financie boli preinvestované minulú sezónu vo výške milióna eur. Na dokončenie štadióna, hlavnej tribúny, a tým pádom celého zázemia je treba ešte minimálne 2 milióny. Doteraz sa v klube preinvestovalo na infraštruktúru cez 4 milióny eur plus dotácia. S financiami v klube je všetko v poriadku, to sú iba také štandardné drby jedna babka povedala.


No keď Senica nie je schopná dokončiť ani tú zastávku , tak asi to tam nebude s peniazmi ideálne. Však taký štadión sa musí dať postaviť za mesiac a im to trvá ako keby stavali 60 tisícovú arénu.


----------



## robinos

Jasné, ale majiteľ Senice ani zďaleka nie je najbohatší v lige  A už vôbec nefičí na štátnych zakázkach ako zbohatlíci v druhých kluboch. Predstav si, ak si mal niekedy tú česť obliecť jeden mládežnícky futbalový ročník, tak aby to rodičia necvakali. ( dresy, kopačky,bundy, oblečenie,doprava na tréningy,strava, bývanie,doprava na zápasy atď. ). Žiadny klub nedáva na Slovensku na mládež priamo 400.000 eur starých 12.000.000 ročne. Máličko klubov preinvestovalo milióny iba do infraštruktúri. Väčšina tých bohatých tie štadióny dedila alebo sú majetkami mesta a neivestujú nič a nikam. Nuž jednoducho všetko stojí obrovské prachy, ak nie sú zrovna kradnuté. Senický štadión je prestavovaný za 6 rokov druhý krát... A ešte k tomu príde hrať ligu taká Bystrica ,Košice ,Prešov, kedysi slávne kluby, ktoré by mali byť tí , na ktorých sa tieto malé kluby budú doťahovať a nakoniec je to s nimi hrať ako za trest. Fanúšikov ani zďaleka nelákajú, sponzorov už vôbec nie, prestíž ligy je strašná. Ekonomicky ťažký mínus , predaj odchovancov je ešte zatiaľ finančne nezaujímavý. Prvotná myšlienka bola hrať spoločnú ligu, lenže to už túto sezónu definitívne padlo. Jednoducho dostavať štadión za každú cenu asi nie je dnes priorita. Úplne pochopitelné. A ešte k tomu. V meste sa má rekonštrovať plaváreň. Má tu byť aj relaxačné centrum pre futbalistov. Má sa konečne začať stavať nová športová hala, ktorá bola kedysi Levárskeho projekt. Samozrejme kto ho pozná vie, že to podporí. Tak isto ako iné veci (postavil nový kostol za svoje či iné projekty ). Aj svoju firmu OMS predáva už cez desať rokov, každý seničan a človek z okolia tieto šumy pozná dôverne.


----------



## eddieivo

robinos said:


> V Senici sa aktuálne na hlavnom štadióne nič nedeje. Včera som tam bol. Čo bude po novom roku neviem, oficiálne žiadna informácia nie je. Štátne financie boli preinvestované minulú sezónu vo výške milióna eur. Na dokončenie štadióna, hlavnej tribúny, a tým pádom celého zázemia je treba ešte minimálne 2 milióny. Doteraz sa v klube preinvestovalo na infraštruktúru cez 4 milióny eur plus dotácia. S financiami v klube je všetko v poriadku, to sú iba také štandardné drby jedna babka povedala.


Veď ja som ani nepísal, že sú problémy s prachmi, iba som zhrnul fakty - máme zrazu menší rozpočet a ani štadión sa nestavia.
Plus som tieto dva fakty doplnil informáciou, že to vo vnútri klubu škrípe a p. Levársky chce klub predať. 
Či to je pravda alebo som bol oklamaný ukáže čas


----------



## ayoz

Tak nejde o to aký bohatý je majiteľ, ale koľko do klubu investuje. To by potom Ružomberok mal byť najlepší klub na Slovensku s najlepším štadiónom.


----------



## the_magpies

Možno kúsok od veci od Slovenských štadiónov, ale keďže bývam v Ostrave tam ma zaujíma aj ako pokračuje výstavba Vítkovického štadióna http://www.msstavby.cz/ii-etapa-modernizace-vitkovickeho-stadionu-6-02-01-2015/


----------



## Azbest

Takto nejak som si predstavoval ze budu vyzerat nase stadiony,ked bola ohlasena velka rekonstrukcia...


----------



## JimmySK

*O tri týždne štartuje na Slovensku Svetová zimná univerziáda, areály sú pripravené*

http://sport.sme.sk/c/7570806/o-tri...ziada-arealy-su-pripravene.html#ixzz3O9zhJ2iU

tak v rámci normy to nejako vyzerá  Krásny pohľad dole z mostíka...


----------



## robinos

Azbest said:


> Takto nejak som si predstavoval ze budu vyzerat nase stadiony,ked bola ohlasena velka rekonstrukcia...


No myslím, že kto sleduje výstavby a ceny štadiónov tak nemohol byť prekvapený. Veď tá suma na Slovensku je smiešna od začiatku. Prvá etapa 465,4 mil. czk cca 16,5 mil eur a teraz sa stavia druhá etapa 417 mil. czk cca 15 mil eur. Takže spolu úctihodných 31,5 mil. eur a neviem či konečných. Ak sa mýlim ma opravte.

U nás na 21 štadiónov aj s Trnavou 45 miliónov eur, bez Bratislavy...


----------



## JimmySK

robinos said:


> No myslím, že kto sleduje výstavby a ceny štadiónov tak nemohol byť prekvapený. Veď tá suma na Slovensku je smiešna od začiatku. Prvá etapa 465,4 mil. czk cca 16,5 mil eur a teraz sa stavia druhá etapa 417 mil. czk cca 15 mil eur. Takže spolu úctihodných 31,5 mil. eur a neviem či konečných. Ak sa mýlim ma opravte.
> 
> U nás na 21 štadiónov aj s Trnavou 45 miliónov eur, bez Bratislavy...


no vidíš.... v Česku opravia Ostravský štadión za 31,5mil € a my oravíme 21 štadiónov. Ja som rád, že postupne to bude vyzerať lepšie... Este skoda, ze sa niektore stadióny nepripravia aj pre atletiku.


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> Este skoda, ze sa niektore stadióny nepripravia aj pre atletiku.


Mohli by, keby to najväčší atletický klub na Slovensku neblokoval. Každopádne tak ako je to v Ostrave by som si predstavoval aj rekonštrukciu v BB aj keď v súčasnosti pri návštevách aké budú v BB na jar je aj súčasná hlavná tribúna bez oválu luxusne veľká.


----------



## smoger

Aktualne z TT z juznej/vychodnej strany


----------



## eddieivo

dnes sa ku mne dostala JPP, že v Senici sa už s prestavbou hlavnej tribúny nepočíta.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vsetci sa tu vzrusujute nad rekonstrukciou stadiona vo Vitkoviciach, nikto ani naznakom nespomenie stahovanie Baniku Ostrava na tento stadion. A to prosim pekne v Ostrave znamena hotovu svatokradez, aby Banik hral inde ako na Bazaloch, a dokonca vo Vitkoviciach. Za takuto cenu si ten stadion mozu bohuzial niekam strcit, pretoze jedna vec je spravit dobry projekt a dobru realizaciu, druha vec je ked ten stadion bude nenavidiet 50 ci 100 tisic ludi v meste. O taketo aktivity na Slovensku veru nemam zaujem. Vieme ako dopadla Petrzalka, a vieme ze Kosice so Slovanom hraju na stadionoch mestskych rivalov. Tu nie je nic na obdivovanie. Taketo šachy nicia futbal, bohuzial.


----------



## SunshineBB

JimmySK said:


> no vidíš.... v Česku opravia Ostravský štadión za 3,5mil € a my oravíme 21 štadiónov. Ja som rád, že postupne to bude vyzerať lepšie... Este skoda, ze sa niektore stadióny nepripravia aj pre atletiku.


Navstevy atletickych podujati su mizive, takze to nie je az tak lukrativne, resp. to ani nie na "programe dna". Tiez netusim, ci su pre organizovanie atletickych podujati take prisne podmienky ako pre futbal. V pripade ze nie, neviem co chyba napriklad Stiavnickam.


----------



## the_magpies

SunshineBB said:


> Vsetci sa tu vzrusujute nad rekonstrukciou stadiona vo Vitkoviciach, nikto ani naznakom nespomenie stahovanie Baniku Ostrava na tento stadion. A to prosim pekne v Ostrave znamena hotovu svatokradez, aby Banik hral inde ako na Bazaloch, a dokonca vo Vitkoviciach. Za takuto cenu si ten stadion mozu bohuzial niekam strcit, pretoze jedna vec je spravit dobry projekt a dobru realizaciu, druha vec je ked ten stadion bude nenavidiet 50 ci 100 tisic ludi v meste. O taketo aktivity na Slovensku veru nemam zaujem. Vieme ako dopadla Petrzalka, a vieme ze Kosice so Slovanom hraju na stadionoch mestskych rivalov. Tu nie je nic na obdivovanie. Taketo šachy nicia futbal, bohuzial.


ako píšeš proti sťahovaniu Baníku do Vítkovíc sú v Ostrave snáď všetci. Som sám zvedavý, aké budú návštevy po presťahovaní. Bohužial rekonštrukcie Bazalov sa v najbližšej dobe asi nedočkáme  Najväčší problém na tomto štadióne nieje len jeho nefutbalovosť ale hlavne, že leží v Moravskej časti Ostravy, niekedy boly aj vyzualizácie na štadión, ktorý mal stáť vo Svinove a ten bol podporovaný lebo sa nachádza v Sliezskej časti mesta.


----------



## the_magpies

SunshineBB said:


> Navstevy atletickych podujati su mizive, takze to nie je az tak lukrativne, resp. to ani nie na "programe dna". Tiez netusim, ci su pre organizovanie atletickych podujati take prisne podmienky ako pre futbal. V pripade ze nie, neviem co chyba napriklad Stiavnickam.


A podmienky pre organizovanie atletických mítingov určite niesú ani zďaleka tak prísne ako pre futbal. Veď atletický štadión vo Vítkoviciach mal donedávna tiež len betónový ovál, aj keď v celkom slušnom stave a posledné dva roky len provizórne tribúny za za bránami na lešenárskych trúbkach na Zlatú tretru.


----------



## lukass111

http://liptov.sme.sk/c/7576037/na-h...t-ruzombercania-vyhrievany-umely-travnik.html info o travniku v ruzomberku. ak bude naozaj umely, som velmi sklamany....


----------



## the_magpies

lukass111 said:


> http://liptov.sme.sk/c/7576037/na-h...t-ruzombercania-vyhrievany-umely-travnik.html info o travniku v ruzomberku. ak bude naozaj umely, som velmi sklamany....


nejak sa mi to nezdá, načo by dávali vyhrievanie a zavlažovanie na umelý trávnik ? podľa mňa budú pokladať normálne trávnikové pásy


----------



## robinos

the_magpies said:


> nejak sa mi to nezdá, načo by dávali vyhrievanie a zavlažovanie na umelý trávnik ? podľa mňa budú pokladať normálne trávnikové pásy


Teoreticky je to možné. Umelé trávniky býajú vyhrievané ( na Slovensku napr. Myjava ) a taktiež zavlažované. Využíva sa to v lete, aby neboli také rozpálené a pre lepší pohyb lopty.

O Ostrave a sťahovaní Baníku sme písali už pred rokom. No bohužiaľ Baník je v situácii, že nemá peniaze na svoj normálny chod, nie ešte na nový štadión. Na bazaloch sa hrá iba pre to, že je výnimka podmienená zmenou štadióna. A jednou z alernatív je sťahovanie do Vítkovíc, na čo sa čaká ( alebo Opava či Olomouc :gunz: ). Tak troška si za to môžu aj fanúšikovia sami. Nízke návštevy 3-4tisíc a to sú 5 v lige a zbytočné výtržnosti. Ale bohužiaľ to vyzerá tak, že buď pôjdu do Vítkovíc a s nimi aj fans baníku ( bez nich to asi krachne ) alebo ostanú na bazaloch a to možno v druhej lige.


----------



## lukass111

presne tak, v trencine by to vedeli potvrdit, tam teda poriadne kropia pred kazdym zapasom, kazdopadne by to bolo poriadne sklamanie pre mna, ale asi by to bolo financne menej narocne na udrzbu


----------



## reddevil

zrejme pouziju hybridny travnik desso grassmaster... je tam len 3% celkovej plochy umelej... najma po zime a na jesen to pomaha travniku, aby tolko netrpel... uvidime


----------



## matejicek

reddevil said:


> zrejme pouziju hybridny travnik desso grassmaster... je tam len 3% celkovej plochy umelej... najma po zime a na jesen to pomaha travniku, aby tolko netrpel... uvidime


Podla mňa to bude prírodný trávnik a umelá tráva bude pri okrajoch ako je to napr. v Trnave.


----------



## yuriy

^^ presne tak 
https://www.uvo.gov.sk/profily/-/profil/zdokumenty/16499/147654


> Predmetom zákazky je rekonštrukcia hlavného futbalového ihriska v Ružomberku. Objekt v súčasnosti slúži ako mestský futbalový štadión, avšak kvalitatívne nezodpovedá štandardom SFZ a UEFA.
> Navrhované kapacity stavby :
> Rozmer hracej plochy: 105mx68m – 7140m2
> Plocha prírodného trávnika: 106mx68,3m – 7239,9m2
> Plocha umelého trávnika: spolu 1109,6m2
> Plocha vysypaná štrkom : spolu 103,7m2
> Celková plocha dotknutá rekonštrukciou: 8453,10m2
> Stavebné práce budú realizované v nasledujúcich etapách :
> -Demontáže, odťaženie existujúcich vrstiev a príprava základu ihriska
> -Inštalácia drenážneho systému
> -Inštalácia systému výhrevu
> -Inštalácia závlahového systému
> -Položenie a vrstvenie koreňovej zóny
> -Položenie umelého trávnika
> -Založenie trávnika
> -Vrstvenie kameniva na plochy okolo tribún


----------



## SunshineBB

Podla poslednych informacii http://www.futbalsfz.sk/sfz/oficialne-spravy/uradne-spravy/novinka/uradna-sprava-c-26-zo-dna-1012015.html ma FK Dukla Banska Bystrica pocnuc 9.1.2015 zakaz podpisovat akekolvek zmluvy s hracmi ci uz na prestup alebo na hostovanie, pocnuc 9.1.2015 ma trener Stefan Rusnak zakaz viest muzstvo v pripravnych aj v sutaznych zapasoch A tymu Dukly. Vzhladom na to, ze momentalne ma Dukla len 12 hracov do pola, z toho takmer 70 % este v dorasteneckom veku, a jedine posily moze ziskat z vlastnych dorasteneckych radov ocakavam na jar nie tazky boj o zachranu, ale debakle 0:4 ci 0:5. Zazrak bude, ak exekutor nezhrabne v polovici jarnej casti klubovy autobus a ak Dukla jarnu sezonu dohra s plnym poctom zapasov. Tym je zrejme povedane vsetko, mimo ine aj to, ze so Stiavnickami sa najblizsich 10 rokov nebude robit nic.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Tu vidim isty problem . Tieto ocakavania su nerealisticke a utrhnute od reality...



Plne súhlasím a vystihuje to aj môj názor.

pár noviniek či skôr aktualít

*Bardejov* 

Dňa 13.1.2015 vycestovali predstavitelia mesta Bardejov do Popradu, aby sa stretli s predstaviteľom Slovenského futbalového zväzu Jánom Kováčikom a prebrali rekonštrukciu mestského futbalového štadióna. Nechýbali ani predstavitelia futbalového klubu na čele s prezidentom P. Petrušom, Bardejov zastupovali okrem iných primátor B. Hanuščak, vedúci školstva a telesnej kultúry R. Semanišin či vedúci oddelenia ekonomiky M. Mikula.

*Topolčany*

13.1.2015 Na rekonštrukciu prispeje štát sumou 750–tisíc eur, 500–tisíc poskytne mesto. 
TOPOĽČANY. V roku 2015 je pre primátora Topoľčian Petra Baláža prioritou rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna.
„Pripravujeme rekonštrukciu štadióna, momentálne robíme štúdiu, v januári by sme chceli začať s projektovou dokumentáciou, zrealizovať stavebné povolenie a verejné obstarávanie,“ povedal Baláž. „Počítam s tým, že začneme v druhej polovici roka,“ dodal. Na rekonštrukciu prispeje štát prostredníctvom Slovenského futbalového zväzu sumou 750– tisíc eur, 500–tisíc poskytne v rámci spolufinancovania mesto. Podľa slov primátora by mal štadión po rekonštrukcii spĺňať požiadavky Únie európskych futbalových zväzov pre druhú kategóriu vybavenosti futbalových stánkov.
Zámer rekonštruovať štadión bol v minulosti v Topoľčanoch vnímaný rozporuplne. Ako povedal občiansky aktivista Alexander Riabov, namiesto zrekonštruovaného štadióna by mnohí ľudia radšej uvideli viac nových detských ihrísk alebo aspoň obnovu tých starých. Privítali by tiež viac kultúrnych podujatí.
Primátor Baláž zdôraznil, že po rekonštrukcii bude môcť štadión slúžiť nielen pre futbal.
„Dajú sa tam robiť aj iné kultúrne podujatia, ktoré sa nedali robiť v halách, kde je malá kapacita a v exteriéri sa zase ľudia nemali kde skryť pred dažďom. Na zrekonštruovanom štadióne sa vytvoria podmienky aj pre kvalitnú kultúru,“ skonštatoval.

_Inak v meste sa vedie docela veľká kampaň proti výstavbe. Udajne sa má tých 1,25 mil naliať iba do rekonštrukcie ostaných tribún okrem hlavnej a osadenia sedačiek pre celkovú kapacitu 3.000 ľudí. Žiadne osvetlenie či vyhrievanie a pritom štadión prešiel nedávnou rekonštrukciou._


*Trnava*


Troška som sondoval prečo tá Trnava a tých 13 aj pol metra okolo hracej plochy. Súvisí to s prípadným rozšírovaním kapacity, kde ako sme písali, je šialené, aby na tej poslednej západnej tribúne nahnali tých 11tisíc miest aby bola kapacita 30.000. Ide o to, že ak by sa rozhodlo, že sa zvýši kapacita na 30 tisíc, tak ihrisko sa vybágruje a spustí dolu o niekoľko metrov. Od tých 13,5m by sa dalo dostavať 6 až 8 radov sedadiel po okolí celej plochy a tým by sa vzdialenosť od hracej plochy skrátila na tých 8 a 5 metrov. Samozrejme tieto sedadlá by zostali nekryté. A o tieto sedadlá, plus sedadlá na novej západnej by sa zvýšila tá kapacita na cca 30.000.


----------



## michaelse

noo to celkom dava zmysel,ale povedzme si uprimne,budu stastny ak nahodou sa najdu miliony aj na tu poslednu tribunu ( co si myslim ze tak skoro nebude ale bodaj by som sa mylil) nieto este na dalsich 8 radov a kompletne prebudovanie hracej plochy a vyhrievania


----------



## robinos

michaelse said:


> noo to celkom dava zmysel,ale povedzme si uprimne,budu stastny ak nahodou sa najdu miliony aj na tu poslednu tribunu ( co si myslim ze tak skoro nebude ale bodaj by som sa mylil) nieto este na dalsich 8 radov a kompletne prebudovanie hracej plochy a vyhrievania


No jasné, že treba ďalšie milióny, ak chceš o tretinu zvýšiť kapacitu štadióna. Ten systém vykurovania je tam položený od roku 2006 a ktovie akú má životnosť. Je od firmy Rehau a nikde som to nečítal. A akú má životnosť vrchný podklad trávnika ? Nekonečná to asi nebude. Inak samozrejme zdialenosť tribún blahodárne pôsobí aj na kvalitu trávnika. Je fajn hlavne pod južnou, že sa tam slniečko nejak dostane.


----------



## michaelse

vyhriavenie sa robi tak ze minimalne 20-25 rokov by sa nemala nanom tobit nejaka rozsiahla oprava alebo prerabka,samozrejme da sa to rozobrat a zasa zlozit 
no prave tie prachy ci niekedy budu, ako je dobre nehat taku rezervu do buducna ak je predpoklad ze sa bude rozsirovat o par rokov,ale ak by to tak malo byt za 20 rokov a viac tak je to fail

v tomto suhlasim,pre travu je to len dobre,viac slnka a viac vzduchu


----------



## siravak

Neviem presne kde som to cital, ale dokonca samotny projekt vystavby bol naplanovany podla travnika, ktory nechceli rozoberat prave kvoli tejto teme. Teda vyhrievaniu.


----------



## michaelse

povodne sa stym ratalo ze to tam viacej rozkopu ale kedze sa rozhodli ze sa bude hrat futbal aj pocas vystavby tak sa projekt tomu prisposobil a dokonca by to bolo postavene o nieco skorej alebo ale iba nepatrne,
ja ale schvalujem ze sa hra aj pocas vystavby, je to bonus pre ludi ktory chodia sa pozerat na futbal ako im pred ocami od zapasu k zapasu rastie novy stadion

noo a dalej sa projekt hlavne prisposobil limitom ktore udava trebars cesta za juznou tribunou alebo nakupne centrum,ale tam sa samozrejme s metrami dalo hybat ak by chceli ale nejako si myslim ze ani nebolo treba
a ak sa podari nova zapadna,tak tam tiez jej bude udavat limit dalsia cesta
to je dan za rekonstrukciu stadiona ktory je ohraniceny cestou

v prahe to dopadlo najhorsie ko mohlo https://www.google.sk/maps/@50.099543,14.4165714,492m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Triplespace

Pohľad na nové Tehelné pole, tribúna zo strany od Bajkalskej ulice, kde bude umiestnený kotol Slovana. 


image url upload


----------



## ayoz

Takže domáci budú pod vežičkou?  Každopádne tá strecha je otrasná.


----------



## xyzed

a tieto sedadla co


----------



## chefe

xyzed said:


> a tieto sedadla co


Vip tribuna a tribuna pre reporterov, takto sa mi celkom paci ten stadion, skoda tej budovy co bude v rohu...


----------



## xyzed

chefe said:


> Vip tribuna a tribuna pre reporterov, takto sa mi celkom paci ten stadion, skoda tej budovy co bude v rohu...


skor som myslel tie obycajne miesta hned pri vip boxoch. Boxy budu branit vo vyhlade. Ale inak sa to celkom paci aj mne. Nie je to nic dachvyrazajuce ale je to ok.


----------



## JimmySK

Strecha je uplne v pohode. Ak by to takto vyzeralo, tak myslim, ze pre SVK repre to uplne postacuje.


----------



## SunshineBB

Fajn, ale to tu za tie peniaze nie je nikto schopny dat urobit poriadnu vizualizaciu?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ta protilahla papalasska tribuna, ach...


----------



## chefe

xyzed said:


> skor som myslel tie obycajne miesta hned pri vip boxoch. Boxy budu branit vo vyhlade. Ale inak sa to celkom paci aj mne. Nie je to nic dachvyrazajuce ale je to ok.



nie je to nahodou vnutro tych boxov?


----------



## Teapack

xyzed said:


> a tieto sedadla co...


:rofl: fail roka! :lol: snad len grafik nieco nedomyslel a v realy to bude urobene inac, lebo inak to bude tak akurat miestecko pe zalubene pariky... :naughty:


----------



## potkanX

preboha ziveho. ved to je model (zrejme) zo sketchupu, ktory evidentne nie je urceny na generovanie closeup vizualizacii, ale na nieco ine. a hento nie je viz, ale screenshot z programu. zakladom je zrejme model pre betonove konstrukcie. a tie sedacky, ak ste si nevsimli, su tvorene dvoma plochami.


----------



## [email protected]

vizualizácia roka!!!  normálne by som to zaviedol popri cezaar aj vizualizácie  určite by to vyhrali


----------



## Creative

tie tribuny mi dost pripomínaju už zburanú "novu tribunu" na slovane, myslím výškou, sklonom tribun


----------



## Triplespace

Áno je to len sketchup, nie je to oficiálny vizuál.

Reálne vizualizácie sú zatiaľ tieto:

gifs upload

upload pictures

screengrab

zdroj: skslovan.com


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

To boh nevidel, takto trepat vezu do stadiona. A co na to statici, nevyzera to velmi stabilne


----------



## ilmaris

Nemozem si pomoct, ale trnavsky stadion mi pride ovela krajsi a futbalovejsi. V domacom kotli 4 stply len preto, ze nad hlavou musis mat vezu, nadhera. Dalsie sedacky zakryte VIP boxom. Rozne vysky tribun... cele je to nejake rozbite


----------



## wuane

Veza mi vadi najmenej. Ten stadion bude aspon niecim zvlastny. Viac mi vadia tie miesta za skyboxami, a ako sa tu spomina, taka ta rozdrobenost druheho prstenca. Na kazdej tribune pomali nieco ine.


----------



## GROBARjf

To kde furt beriete ze kotol Ultras Slovan bude rovno pod tou vezou? Uplny nezmysel podla mna. (moc maly)


----------



## wuane

Myslim ze doslo desinterpretacii na predoslej strane. Tam je post ze pohlad z kotla, a niekto to pochopil ze pohlad na kotol (na cast s vezou). Ako som to pochopil ja je ze sektor fanclubu bude od Bajkalskej (Novej doby,cize na najvacsej tribune, aj ked nie asi cela). Veza bude zo strany zimneho stadiona. V kazdom pripade by bolo dost nezodpovedne usadit ultras pod akekolvek nosne konstrukcie tej veze, ak je mozne na slovensku na stadion prepasovat pyrotechniku sily granatov.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> V kazdom pripade by bolo dost nezodpovedne usadit ultras pod akekolvek nosne konstrukcie tej veze, ak je mozne na slovensku na stadion prepasovat pyrotechniku sily granatov.


Na takomto stadione uz neprepasujes ani zuvacku.


----------



## michaelse

snad si niekto nemyslel ze by umiestnili kotol pod tu 3 radovu tribunu co je na tych stlpoch ,kde bude sediet kmotrik spolu s funkcinarmi sfz kedze tam budu mat kancle,


> Na takomto stadione uz neprepasujes ani zuvacku.


to nieje nikdy na 100 % vylucene ,dokonca ani na najmodernejsich stadionoch vo svete nie, samozrejme sanca ze tam nieco prenesu je ovela nizsia a


----------



## ayoz

Kotol bude za bránou na tej istej strane ako bol na Tehelnom poli. Ale keďže sa štadión otáča o 90 stupňov, tak vtedy to bola pozdĺžna tribúna.


----------



## JimmySK

kks TA3 bude rovno kamerovať z vyskovej tribuny. Rovno zlezu dole v trenirkách...


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> kks TA3 bude rovno kamerovať z vyskovej tribuny. Rovno zlezu dole v trenirkách...


Ale TA3 bude mať sídlo v inej budove.


----------



## matejicek

Škoda, že nebudú stavať tento projekt. Ten bol asi najkrajší...


----------



## Cubo99

^^ ten by u Kmotra nepresiel, bo by to bol LEN stadion...


----------



## michaelse

Ale prave tento navrh bol ovela viacej kritizovany ako tento ktory sa bude realizovat,ale paradoxne ten stary navrh bol o nieco menej v rozpore s uzemnym planom a mal aj ovela viacej parkovacich miest a celkovo bol lepsi a menej podriadeny inemu biznisu
Mimochodom ,tento stary navrh tiez bol od kmotrika a bol to tunel na peniaze z uctu vtedajsieho zdruzenia NFS,


----------



## chefe

michaelse said:


> Ale prave tento navrh bol ovela viacej kritizovany ako tento ktory sa bude realizovat,ale paradoxne ten stary navrh bol o nieco menej v rozpore s uzemnym planom a mal aj ovela viacej parkovacich miest a celkovo bol lepsi a menej podriadeny inemu biznisu
> Mimochodom ,tento stary navrh tiez bol od kmotrika a bol to tunel na peniaze z uctu vtedajsieho zdruzenia NFS,


Ale bol to len stadion. Malo bytov, obchodov...


----------



## michaelse

^^ presne tak,bol to hlavne stadion a byty tam dokonca nemali byt ziadne,obchodov tam by tam bolo o nieco menej.neviem ci si dobre pamatam ale ta jedna budova mala byt asi hotel


----------



## michaelse

najlepsejsejsi said:


> To boh nevidel, takto trepat vezu do stadiona. A co na to statici, nevyzera to velmi stabilne


toho sa neboj, tie 4 piliere stacia na ten strane



> Triplespace	:Áno je to len sketchup, nie je to oficiálny vizuál.


 zistil som na fb ze prekreslil to fanusik slovana a zaroven architekt a ma to ako zalubu, tak mozno este nieco prekresli


----------



## aquila

michaelse said:


> Ale prave tento navrh bol ovela viacej kritizovany ako tento ktory sa bude realizovat,ale paradoxne ten stary navrh bol o nieco menej v rozpore s uzemnym planom a mal aj ovela viacej parkovacich miest a celkovo bol lepsi a menej podriadeny inemu biznisu
> Mimochodom ,tento stary navrh tiez bol od kmotrika a bol to tunel na peniaze z uctu vtedajsieho zdruzenia NFS,


a nezabudajme ze predtym mal kmotor mal uz odklepnutu dotaciu 70 mio euro, ktoru zrusila radicovej vlada


----------



## RisenTall

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## michaelse

aquila said:


> a nezabudajme ze predtym mal kmotor mal uz odklepnutu dotaciu 70 mio euro, ktoru zrusila radicovej vlada


teraz ma asi tretinu z toho,tak preto si dokreslil dalsie krabice aby to dobehol


----------



## ayoz

V návrhu mestského rozpočtu Košíc je aj 300 tisíc eur na projektovú dokumentáciu futbalového štadióna.


----------



## JimmySK

Konecne po niekolkych rokoch tu máme Univeziádu.


----------



## RisenTall

Sektor hostí v City Arena Trnava






www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## michaelse

inak teraz som si uvedomil ze je to tu sami offtopic,stadion trnavy a slovana maju samostatne thready, prosim adminov aby popresuvali posty,napriklad posledne video zo stadiona trnavy bolo v ten isty cas postnute do dvoch threadov


----------



## Tepicko

Az tak to nevadi.Lepsie ako ked by tu malo byt mesiac mrtvo.


----------



## chefe

Tepicko said:


> Az tak to nevadi.Lepsie ako ked by tu malo byt mesiac mrtvo.


absolutne suhlasim, je to o svk stadionoch, tak aj tieto dva by tu mohli byt spomenute.


----------



## michaelse

moze byt,ale proste je to takto bordel


----------



## chefe

michaelse said:


> moze byt,ale proste je to takto bordel


podla mna by bol bordel keby si v trnavskom threade spominal bratislavsky stadion, ale tu by to malo patrit


----------



## SunshineBB

michaelse said:


> moze byt,ale proste je to takto bordel


Ziadny bordel. V trnavskom a bratislavkom vlakne je vsetko podrobne a je tam kopec prispevkov ktore mna vobec nezaujimamu, ako napriklad obchodne centrum v Trnave. Tu sa sem tam objavi dolezite video, vdaka ktoremu si spravim obraz bez toho aby som sa predieral stovkami prispevkov v domacom vlakne. Len tak dalej.


----------



## lukass111

Včera som šiel okolo "spiaceho" NTC Poprad. Od posledných zverejnených fotiek ale malá zmena, stromy okolo štadióna sú vypílené


----------



## i_love_ikarus

národné tenisové centrum v Košiciach

http://hn.hnonline.sk/sport-121/aj-kosice-budu-mat-svoje-ntc-stat-moze-az-10-milionov-642110


----------



## JimmySK

V Humennom začínajú búrať. Postupne postnem dalšie. 


















zdroj: fb ultras humenné


----------



## chefe

tak uz trencin, bratislava, humenne budu zburane  dufam ze coskoro tam vyrastu nove stadioniky


----------



## p182

^^ je dostupna nejaka vizualizacia?


----------



## Azbest

myslim ze by sa malo stavat nieco taketo...


----------



## robinos

29.1.2015
Najnovšie informácie z futbalového štadióna: Aktuálne tam prebiehajú prieskumné práce

Včera sme vás informovali o tom, že na futbalovom štadióne v Humennom v týchto dňoch zarezáva buldozér. Zisťovali sme, čo presne sa tam aktuálne vlastne deje. Tu sú najnovšie informácie týkajúce sa očakávanej rekonštrukcii štadióna.Realizácia rekonštrukcie aj napriek prítomnosti buldozéra ešte oficiálne nezačala, no stavenisko si dodávateľ prevezme už o pár dní. Presne na 2. februára je naplánované odovzdanie a prevzatie staveniska realizátorom stavby.

„Momentálne sa na štadióne realizujú len prieskumné práce na betónových konštrukciách tribún. Firma, ktorá bude futbalový štadión rekonštruovať, potrebuje mať informáciu, z čoho pozostáva výplňový materiál betónových tribún. Či ide napríklad o štrk, stavebný odpad alebo iný zásypový materiál. Na základe prieskumu si firma naplánuje, ako bude odpad ukladať a kam ho bude vyvážať,“ ozrejmil pre Humenné 24 Kamil Kobak z tlačového referátu mesta.


----------



## JimmySK

V HE sa to urcite bude meniť. Minimále jedna plocha sa nespraví. Neverím, že sa to celé vybuduje.


----------



## robinos

JimmySK said:


> V HE sa to urcite bude meniť. Minimále jedna plocha sa nespraví. Neverím, že sa to celé vybuduje.


Kto vyhral súťaž na realizáciu ? Hlásilo sa 16 firiem a víťaza doteraz nikde nemôžem dohladať a pritom by to všetko malo byť transparentne...


----------



## JimmySK

robinos said:


> Kto vyhral súťaž na realizáciu ? Hlásilo sa 16 firiem a víťaza doteraz nikde nemôžem dohladať a pritom by to všetko malo byť transparentne...


Pravdepodobne to vyrala táto firma (GMT projekt). Hladal som aj zmluvy, či uz su podpísané ale žial na humenne.sk som ešte nič nenašiel. 

Rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna v Humennom – 1. etapa - 498 048,16€ - GMT projekt
http://www.uvo.gov.sk/profily/-/profil/zdokument/5561/144084/4


----------



## robinos

Podbrezová : *S riaditeľom ŽP ŠPORT, a.s., Ing. Jozefom MARČOKOM
* vybrané
_
*Na štadióne však ruch neutíchol a nastúpila ďalšia fáza rekonštrukcie. Priblížite nám, čo všetko a dokedy chcete urobiť?*_

-Počas prestávky po skončení jesennej časti súťažného ročníka 2014/2015, sme uskutočnili určité úpravy v budove šatní, ktoré vyplývajú z požiadaviek Smernice UEFA o infraštruktúre štadiónov. Tieto práce budú ukončené do polovičky februára.

Tak, ako sme už viackrát hovorili, počas mesiacov marec až jún 2015 budú zrealizované ďalšie práce na štadióne tak, aby sme jesennú časť ročníka 2015/2016 už odohrali v zmysle všetkých regúl a smerníc.

Okrem toho, že naplníme literu smerníc, vytvoríme absolútny komfort pre hráčov, ale aj divákov, a tým hlavne vytvoríme podmienky pre dobrý technický futbal v každom ročnom období, i v každej dennej hodine.

_*Znamená to, že na jar sa futbal nebude hrať na domácom ihrisku?*_

-Domáce zápasy jarnej časti aktuálneho ročníka Fortuna ligy (je ich 7) odohráme na Mestskom štadióne v Brezne. Pre spomínané práce totiž nebude možné hrať v Podbrezovej.

Prvý majstrovský zápas jari 2015 sa odohrá v Brezne už 28. februára 2015 s MFK Košice. Celé vyžrebovanie bude na internetovej stránke FO ŽP Šport, a.s. Posledný domáci jarný zápas bude s DAC Dunajskou Stredou 23. mája 2015. 

http://www.podbrezovan.sk/regionnoviny/podbrezovan.nsf/page/2015_2_S_riaditelom_ZP_SPORT__a_s___Ing__Jozefom_MARCOKOM



*Bratislava :* Na FB stránke ,,Slovanisti za tehelné pole,, som natrafil na pekné porovnanie. Tak snáď nebude problém to sem skopírovať.

Ide o vzdialenosti za bránou nové tehelne pole, nová city aréna, staré tehelné pole a pasienky.


----------



## chefe

1. nove tehelne pole
2. trnava
3. stare tehelne pole, nova hlavna tribuna(ta ale nebola za branou)
4. tehelne pole zabranou
5. pasienky

je to tak?


----------



## ayoz

Tepicko said:


> Pridavam video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUhOSg5fqHg inak Kosicky stadion ma vlastny thread


Podľa tých vizualizácií to vyzerá ako niečo medzi plánmi Trenčínu a DACu.


----------



## Milos999

A com sa tu ma v tomto threade pisat a diskutovat ha ??? Vsak sa tu prezentuju vsetky stadiony na Slovensku co sa rekonstruuju alebo stavaju nie ??? O Myjave o Senice o Novych Zamkoch o Ziline atd. hej ale o Kosiciach nie ???


----------



## Tepicko

Milos999 said:


> A com sa tu ma v tomto threade pisat a diskutovat ha ??? Vsak sa tu prezentuju vsetky stadiony na Slovensku co sa rekonstruuju alebo stavaju nie ??? O Myjave o Senice o Novych Zamkoch o Ziline atd. hej ale o Kosiciach nie ???


Precitaj si par prispevkov dozadu som napisal ze mi nevadi ak sa tu bude pisat o Trnave napr. A O Kosickom threade som napisal pretoze su tam clanky ktore tu nenajdes. Ahoj :*


----------



## Cubo99

Milos999 said:


> A com sa tu ma v tomto threade pisat a diskutovat ha ??? Vsak sa tu prezentuju vsetky stadiony na Slovensku co sa rekonstruuju alebo stavaju nie ??? O Myjave o Senice o Novych Zamkoch o Ziline atd. hej ale o Kosiciach nie ???


umrel som  hno:


----------



## RisenTall

Sektor Hostí v CITY ARENA TRNAVA 






www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## robinos

*Podbrezová
*

Zaujímavo vysoká cena

http://www.edb.sk/sk/dopyty/vyhrievanie-travnika-futbaloveho-ihriska-fs-podbrezova---kolkaren--44047.html

Predmetom zákazky je vyhrievanie trávnika futbalového ihriska FŠ Podbrezová - Kolkáreň. Stavebné práce budú realizované v nasledujúcich etapách : Inštalácia drenážneho systému, Inštalácia systému výhrevu vrátane odovzdávajúcej stanici tepla, Meranie a regulácia systému vykurovania, Inštalácia závlahového systému, Položenie a vrstvenie koreňovej zóny, Položenie vrchnej vrstvy s využitím technológie spevnenia koreňovej zóny umelými vláknami, Položenie umelého trávnika na časti plochy za postrannou čiarou ihriska, Založenie trávnika výsevom. 

predpokladaná cena : 794 627,00 Euro


----------



## Cubo99

vzhladom na to ze ide o uuplne novy povrch a hlavne "Položenie vrchnej vrstvy s využitím technológie spevnenia koreňovej zóny umelými vláknami" tak ani nie


----------



## Tepicko

http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate Tak v Kosiciach asi skladacka dost ma nahnevalo ze este aj na stranke napisu ze stadion s podobnym rozpoctom ma vacsiu kapacitu.10K bude stacit ale je to malo na take mesto hno:


----------



## SunshineBB

Tepicko said:


> 10K bude stacit ale je to malo na take mesto hno:


Jedno vylucuje druhe nie?


----------



## Tepicko

SunshineBB said:


> Jedno vylucuje druhe nie?


Na ligu to bude stacit ale ak bude nejaka vacsia akcia je to malo na take mesto.Alebo uz trepem dve na tri a mal by som si dat pauzu.Kazdopadne to podla mna pomoze klubu pretoze pridu sponzori a konecne bude mat nas klub potencial rast.


----------



## ayoz

Tepicko said:


> http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate Tak v Kosiciach asi skladacka dost ma nahnevalo ze este aj na stranke napisu ze stadion s podobnym rozpoctom ma vacsiu kapacitu.10K bude stacit ale je to malo na take mesto hno:


Štadión s kapacitou do 10 tisíc za 12 miliónov nemôže byť skladačka, ale minimálne niečo ako plánuje Trenčín alebo tá menšia verzia DACu.


----------



## RisenTall

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Tepicko

No podla mna to kludne moze byt SEDA no ja by som skor bol za nieco ako ma Plzen.Stoziare budu musiet byt kedze strecha bude nizko s takou kapacitou :/ .Nevie niekto kolko maju v Plzni kapacitu tie tribuny ? bez hlavnej.


----------



## lukass111

celkova kapacita plzne je na urovni cca 12 000, wikipedia uvazda 11,722 (tam sa mala este dostavovat nejaka cast) aj v tomto threade sa nedavno spominala kapacita hlavnej tribuny plzne 6500, cize tie ostatne mau sucet 5,5 plus minus nieco


----------



## Ayran

Nová multifunkčná športová hala KVP Aréna vyrastie už v tomto roku na košickom sídlisku. S jej výstavbou pri Základnej škole na Drabovej ulici sa začína v týchto dňoch. 

hm tak treti zimak v KE


----------



## robinos

lukass111 said:


> celkova kapacita plzne je na urovni cca 12 000, wikipedia uvazda 11,722 (tam sa mala este dostavovat nejaka cast) aj v tomto threade sa nedavno spominala kapacita hlavnej tribuny plzne 6500, cize tie ostatne mau sucet 5,5 plus minus nieco


To súhlasí a treba napísať , že to stálo cca 350 miliónov čk, čo bolo pri vtedajšom kurze 25 čk za Euro pekných 14 mil Eur a to bez hlavnej tribúny. Je tam zahrnutá aj menšia úprava hracej plochy - posunutie vyhrievania. V pôvodnej cene 400 mil. mali byť aj dve priľahlé budovy, ale na tie už nevyšli peniaze. Teraz ich ide dostavať klub spolu s mestom z peňazí z ligy majstrov.

Takže v Plzni necelých 6 tisíc miest za 13 miliónov Euro !!!

Keď už sme v ČR, tak tak dnes vyšli nové fotky. Vo Vítkoviaciach dokončujú štadión aj s atletickou dráhou. Celé to vyjde a to bez hlavnej tribúny, ktorá už stála - 900 mil čk, čo je pri aktuálnom kurze 27,3 čk pekných 33 mil Eur !!! A to sa bavíme o hladisku pre 13 tisíc plus kompletné atletické a futbalové zázemie. Spolu bude mať aréna kapacitu 15 tisíc ľudí.
http://www.msstavby.cz/ii-etapa-modernizace-vitkovickeho-stadionu-8-19-02-2015/

Čo tým chcem povedať? Ja píšem už od začiatku, ani DS ani TN tie svoje arény v tej ich architektonickej podobe za tú ich prezentovanú cenu v akých naposledy vyšli nepostavia. Je nefér sa odvolávať na niečo ( článok na MFK ), čo ešte ani zďaleka nie je. 

V Košiciach za tých 12 miliónov 4 hviezdičkový štadión sotva postavia. Možno iba Seda štýl by to zvládol, ale potom neviem, ako by na tom štadióne vybudovali zázemie pre 4 hviezdičkový štadión. 
Treba si stále spočítať, že sa ide na zelenej lúke a teda pripočítať. Sieťové prípojky cca pol milióna. Samotné tribúny od Sedy pre cca 10 tisíc môj odhad 5 miliónov ( na základe faktúr z SE). Teraz zázemie pre 4 hviezdičky - šatne,priestory pre klub,tv,vip,veľkoplošné obrazovky,pre fanúšikov toalety a všetko čo tomu patrí - minimálne 3 milióny. Teraz osvetlenie pol milióna, vyhrievaný trávnik na zelenej lúke milión. Kapacitné parkoviská a pristupové cesty ďalši milión.A to sú len základné veci a máme 11 miliónov. Iba projekt vyjde na niekoľko 100.000 eur ... Bohužiaľ, podľa mňa za 12 mil. asi ani so Sedou nepostavia 4 hviezdičkový.


----------



## Tepicko

Tak 12 minlionov to je mesto+stat.Hovorilo sa aj o inych subjektoch + este ma prihodit klub (ktory nema ani cent).Nejake euro by mohla prihodit aj lokomotiva pretoze som pocul ze tam bude tiez hravat.Ale pises rozumne ja to tiez vidim len na tu Sedu.Hlavne nech uz sa nestane ze pri uspechu klubu budu musiet fanusikovia brigadovat !!


----------



## robinos

Tepicko said:


> Tak 12 minlionov to je mesto+stat.Hovorilo sa aj o inych subjektoch + este ma prihodit klub (ktory nema ani cent).Nejake euro by mohla prihodit aj lokomotiva pretoze som pocul ze tam bude tiez hravat.Ale pises rozumne ja to tiez vidim len na tu Sedu.Hlavne nech uz sa nestane ze pri uspechu klubu budu musiet fanusikovia brigadovat !!


Veru ak to budú mať podnikatelia v tom projekte s hotelom, s parkovacím domom a ja neviem, čo k tomu ešte prihodia ( mimochodom, ten projekt je aj teraz na oficiálnej stránke klubu ) za 28 miliónov, tak tomu by som veril, že by to dali. Ale takto samostatný za 12 miliónov ...


----------



## robinos

*Košice*

Košický štadión na STV.

no tak ma podrž od 7:23 

http://www.rtvs.sk/televizia/archiv/3328/59682


----------



## Ayran

ta vizualizacia je uz davno na svete a je to ta najhoršia prezentovana v košiciach, modlim sa aby tu haraburdu nestavali....:bash:


----------



## the_magpies

To oplotenie v tom Trenčíne je fakt nejak ďaleko od ihriska na to, že sa tam majú v budúcnosti stavať tribúny.


----------



## the_magpies

Žilina


----------



## robinos

the_magpies said:


> To oplotenie v tom Trenčíne je fakt nejak ďaleko od ihriska na to, že sa tam majú v budúcnosti stavať tribúny.


Opäť sa točíme okolo toho istého. Minimálne vzdialenosti za bránou 6m, pozdĺžne 5m, na strane so striedačkami 8m aby spĺňali 3 kategóriu. Odporúčaných je 15m...


----------



## JimmySK

Niečo z HE. 

Viac na: http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/buracie-prace-26-2-2015/

ešte prikladám link na zaujimavý názor... 

*Nebúra sa starý, ale zanedbaný štadión*
http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/nebura-sa-stary-ale-zanedbany-stadion/


----------



## the_magpies

robinos said:


> Opäť sa točíme okolo toho istého. Minimálne vzdialenosti za bránou 6m, pozdĺžne 5m, na strane so striedačkami 8m aby spĺňali 3 kategóriu. Odporúčaných je 15m...


ja viem tak ale hádam nebudú stavať tribúnu pol metra za plotom musí tam byť nejaký priestor. V Trnave je ten plot s OSB dosiek hneď za bránou a striedačkami.


----------



## michaelse

no a co im branilo dat to tych povinnych 6,5 metra od ciari za pranou? lebo podla fotky je to viacej,alebo kludne mohli dat ten docasny plot aj 4 m od ciari,a sfz im vynimku da bez problemov pocas vystavby a aj tak ziadny europsky pohar sa tam do otvorenia noveho stadiona hrat nebude,dufam ze to neposeru ako v trnave a nedaju to blaznivo daleko


----------



## yuriy

Vikendovy update zo Ziliny:
ZT:








VT: dokoncila sa strecha a vycistil priestor pre budovanie posledneho modulu hladiska 








Taktiez sa dokoncila elektroinstalacia pre reklamne LEDky


----------



## the_magpies

yuriy: do kvalifikácie a prípravného zápasu s Českom to ešte asi hotové nebude čo ?


----------



## yuriy

^^ Malo by byt, UEFA nepovoluje kvalifikacne zapasy na staveniskach... uz aj ked sa hralo so Spanielmi, tak bolo treba vsetky jamy zasypat.

Na VT sa uz vybetonovala podlaha garaze pre travnikarov








Sedacky uz cakaju v utrobach tribuny









a aj mensi progres vidiet na ZT


----------



## JimmySK

O kolko sa zvýši kapacita v Žiline?


----------



## wuane

Nestraste, pojdem tam na SVK-LUX, tak hadam nebude stavenisko


----------



## yuriy

^^ za tri tyzdne sa toho da vela stihnut  na ktoru tribunu mas vstupenky ?


JimmySK said:


> O kolko sa zvýši kapacita v Žiline?


o 500, nejde tak o navysovanie kapacity, ale o dobudovanie stadiona a zazemia na tribunach


----------



## the_magpies

ja idem tiež práve na Slovensko - Česko tak práve preto ma to zaujímalo. Ja mám na JT na repre sa asi sedí podľa udaju na vstupenke čo?  to bude moja premiera že budem hľadať sedačku  a to som toho pochodil už dosť


----------



## RisenTall

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## the_magpies

Žilina dokončené opláštenie severnej tribúny


----------



## ayoz

To keď niekto ide okolo, tak ani nevie že to je štadión


----------



## wuane

Otazka: Kde je dobre parkovat pri zapase na Zilinskom stadione? Mam na mysli reprezentacny zapas, kde bude predpokladam viac ludi ako na lige. Dakujem.


----------



## 1palob1

wuane said:


> Otazka: Kde je dobre parkovat pri zapase na Zilinskom stadione? Mam na mysli reprezentacny zapas, kde bude predpokladam viac ludi ako na lige. Dakujem.


Tak z mojich skúseností je problém vždy na koniec vyjsť hlavne spoza Východnej tribúny. Naposledy sme ale parkovali pri Lidli na Kysuckej nie je to ďaleko a vyjsť sa odtiaľ dá relatívne rýchlo.


----------



## chefe

NFS 1.3.2015(narodny futbalovy stadion BA)


----------



## the_magpies

Keby niekoho zaujímalo, nejaké foto z dokončovania štadiónu vo Vítkoviciach. štadión má byť dokončený do Zlatej Tretry tj. 26.5.2015


----------



## SunshineBB

Pan Predseda na vyjazdovom zasadnuti slubili do 31.12. 2015 vyriesit majetkove pomery stadiona na Stiavnickach pre realizaciu rekonstrukcie. Ak sa to podari, tak za 4 mil € si viem predstavit rekonstrukciu ovalu, komplet zastresenie a vymenu hracej plochy + rekonstrukciu tartanu, a budeme mat Vitkovice v mensom aj na Slovensku. 

A vzdy si budem stat za tym, ze Vitkovice su pekny atleticky stadion, ale nikdy to nebude stadion Baniku Ostrava.


----------



## the_magpies

tak to by bola paráda keby sa zrekonštroval a zastreśil súčastný ovál a vymenil trávnik a tartak určite lepšie ako SEDA  Držím palce len neviem či by stačili tie 4 milióny na také úpravy teda


----------



## SunshineBB

the_magpies said:


> tak to by bola paráda keby sa zrekonštroval a zastreśil súčastný ovál a vymenil trávnik a tartak určite lepšie ako SEDA  Držím palce len neviem či by stačili tie 4 milióny na také úpravy teda


Tak oval by som nechal na nasype, funguje to tak pomaly 60 rokov, fungovat bude aj nadalej, zastresenie tiez nemusi byt nejake veldielo, staci aby bolo funkcne a hlavnej tribuny by som sa asi ani nechytal. Tartan by sa mohol spravit v spolupraci s atletickou Duklou, travnik s tou futbalovou. V takom pripade by tie 4 melony od statu a samospravy mozno aj stacili. Nerobim si iluzie o nejakej velkej rekonstrukcii, pretoze na taku malu financnu injekciu su Stiavnicky relativne dost velky stadion. Kedze nemienia rusit atleticky oval, Seda neprichadza do uvahy.Jednak su tribuny do obluku co moze (aj nemusi) byt pre nich problem, a navyse maju omnoho vacsi obvod aj plochu ako tie minitribunky v Senici ci Poprade a znizovat kapacitu pod 10 000 tisic mi pride z dlhodobeho hladiska neperspektivne. Skor si viem predstavit jej navysenie, kedysi bola oficialna kapacita 13 680 divakov.


----------



## the_magpies

Hlavná je dobrá, až na tie stĺpy v hľadisku. A po rekonštrukcií a pokládke nového tartanu by sa tam mohol konať aj nejaký kvalitný atletický míting. Lebo v Dubnici na tom 6 dráhovom tartane je to nič moc podľa mňa.


----------



## ayoz

No za 4 milióny sa naozaj bude dať len vymeniť trávnik (zhruba 1 milión aj s vyhrievaním), tartan (aj keď na ten by tá dotácia nemala ísť, keďže to nemá s futbalom nič spoločné), možno nejaké plastové zastrešenie ako má SEDA (v tom prípade by však s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou museli ísť stromy, dole, čo by asi tiež stálo dosť peňazí vzhľadom na ich veľkosť a to, že by ich nemohli len tak zvaliť hocikam, ale postupne a opatrne kvôli štadiónu) na svojich tribúnach a k tomu nejaké bufety a toalety aj mimo hlavnej tribúny a v sektore hostí. Nová svetelná tabuľa by asi tiež bola vhodná, keďže súčasná už funguje len veľmi pofidérne. A možno by sa ešte dorobilo nejako osvetlenie. Navyše povinné turnikety a neviem čo ešte, čo je v tom pláne pre štadióny 2020 (alebo ako presne sa to volá).

Mne by sa páčila skôr komplexná rekonštrukcia oválu. Teda súčasný úplne zbúrať a postaviť nové tribúny, zhruba vo veľkosti prvého poschodia v Trnave, pod ktorými by sa nachádzali bufety, záchody, možno nejaký fan shop, zdravotné stredisko a všetky tie nutné veci. Strecha by pokojne mohla byť aj z tých plachiet, čo je teraz celkom populárne aj na väčších štadiónoch (ale neviem aká je cena a či je to lacnejšie ako normálna strecha). K tomu sklápacie sedačky aj v sektoroch fanklubu a hostí, s tým, že by tam bol aj ten systém zabezpečeného státia. A k tomu z vonku nejaké slušné opláštenie. 

Čo sa hlavnej týka, nemyslím si, že spĺňa všetky tie kritériá (počet miest pre VIP, médiá a podobne). Médiá síce majú tú vlastnú budovu nad sektormi C a D, ale neviem nakoľko je to praktické. Hlavná však v prípade rekonštrukcie prejde asi len kozmetickými zmenami, ako, že ju vymaľujú a tie VIP a miesta pre médiá nejako spravia. 

Snáď vláda, mesto, VŠC aj FK Dukla dokážu pri súčasnom jednotnom vedení dať dohromady dosť peňazí a konečne s tým štadiónom niečo poriadne spraviť.


----------



## robinos

Ako je to vlastne s vyhrievaním atletických štadiónov vo svete ? Ako to vlastne funguje , aby sa mohol na hracej ploche napríklad hádzať oštep ? Napríklad Vítkovice, nikde som sa to nedočítal.


----------



## the_magpies

robinos said:


> Ako je to vlastne s vyhrievaním atletických štadiónov vo svete ? Ako to vlastne funguje , aby sa mohol na hracej ploche napríklad hádzať oštep ? Napríklad Vítkovice, nikde som sa to nedočítal.


tak tie elektricke káble sú ukladané do hĺbky tak 20 centimetrov, tak hlboko sa snad žiadny oštep nezapichne


----------



## ayoz

the_magpies said:


> tak tie elektricke káble sú ukladané do hĺbky tak 20 centimetrov, tak hlboko sa snad žiadny oštep nezapichne


A hod kladivom tým nezatrasie, keď padne?


----------



## hellwar9

http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clano...adion-v-presove-bude-na-sidlisku-sekcov/58197

prešov


----------



## Ayran

už bolo načase... košice už idu stavať 4 halu a v tretom najvecsom meste je len jedna....


----------



## yuriy

ayoz said:


> To keď niekto ide okolo, tak ani nevie že to je štadión


to je nasa tovaren na sny  

Dnesny update:


----------



## JimmySK

Foto z HE

už tomu veľa nechýba...  

Zatiaľ by mala ostat hlavná tribúna. Som vedavý, či sa pojde hneď aj na druhú etapu.

http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/buracie-prace-16-3-2015-2/


----------



## lukass111

Michalovský „zimák“ prejde rozsiahlou rekonštrukciou

http://www.novinyzemplina.sk/clanky.php?id=6779


----------



## robinos

lukass111 said:


> Michalovský „zimák“ prejde rozsiahlou rekonštrukciou
> 
> http://www.novinyzemplina.sk/clanky.php?id=6779



??? Budú peniaze na štúdiu z roku 2011 ?


----------



## ayoz

^^
Viac fotiek interiéru nie je?


----------



## sivo

http://www.jegon.sk/zimny-stadion-mi.html


----------



## Milos999

sivo said:


> http://www.jegon.sk/zimny-stadion-mi.html


Rekonstrukcia zimneho stadiona v SNV stala 1,47 mil Eur a to pritom ma kapacatu 5500 divakov a hladisko a areal vnutri vyzera velmi slusne a zvysilo sa im aj na infokocku nad ladom... http://www.snv.sk/uploads/images/9.jpg, http://www.steelerka.estranky.sk/fotoalbum/stadion/hk-snv/6.jpg.-.html, http://www.steelerka.estranky.sk/img/original/7/4.jpg, http://www.stez.sk/wp-content/gallery/veko/veko016.jpg Tak preco by v Michalovciach za ovela viac cize za cca 1,9 mil. Eur neoplastili a zateplili a zkulturnili ochozi pre divakov tak ako je na tej studii z roku 2011 ??? Nemusia byt prioritou len skyboxy nie ???


----------



## RisenTall

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## robinos

Štúdia toho žeriavu je famózna  . Je to paráda. Myslím si, že ľudia, nie len spartakovci ale aj ostatný čo to majú na skok , si ten štadión užijú do sýtosti. Jaj, prvá sezóna bude skvelá nepochybne v návštevách a potom ? Ja dúfam , že konečne nastane tá nejaká stabilizácia a tých pár klubov urobí ten futbal atraktívnejší. Spartak, Slovan, Žilina, Trenčín, Senica, Dunajská či Ružomberok s Filom by konečne mohli urobiť tú ligu oveľa lepšiu. Možno sa ešte niekto ambicióznejši pridá, ktorý nemá hluboko do kapsi.


*Nová správa zo sfz ohľadne štadiónov* http://www.futbalsfz.sk/fileadmin/user_upload/SFZ_official/Podklady/2015/20150320_konferencia/20150320_Podklady_10.pdf


































*V správe nie je informácia, citácie z článkov :*

Za najčerstvejšiu tému označil Ján Kováčik v téme výstavby, rekonštrukcie a modernizácie štadiónov odstúpenie *mesta Levice *z projektu. "V tejto súvislosti oslovíme Západoslovenský futbalový zväz, tak znela dohoda, kto vypadne, v tom regióne štadión zostane. Po tom, čo sa vyberie náhradník, vláda by mala prijať nové uznesenie s touto zmenou. Po komunálnych voľbách sa v niektorých mestách situácia na magistrátoch zmenila, z tohto dôvodu na aprílovom výkonnom výbore prijmeme uznesenie, aby nám všetky mestá figurujúce v tomto projekte predložili rozhodnutie mestského zastupiteľstva a spôsob spolufinancovania s časovým harmonogramom."

Dôležitá je osveta, aj preto sa predstavitelia SFZ stretávajú s primátormi. Ján Kováčik: "Naše kroky smerujú hlavne tam, kde došlo k zmene na postoch primátorov. Po našej konferencii a zápasoch reprezentácie na nás čaká ďalšie kolo rozhovorov. Čakať sa bude *v Banskej Bystrici*, na výjazdovom zasadnutí vlády dostali úlohu minister obrany a primátor mesta, že majú doriešiť situáciu a štadión by mal prejsť do majetku mesta."

Levice odstúpili, pretože mestské zastupiteľstvo v novom zložení rozhodlo, že nemá záujem. Ján Kováčik sa dominového efektu nemá prečo obávať. "Pod čiarou máme ďalších desať miest v role čakateľov, takže symbolicky povedané, pred dverami sa vytvorila veľká fronta záujemcov. Celý projekt sa trochu vplyvom komunálnych volieb zdržal, na začiatku bola veľká eufória, teraz nastalo obdobie útlmu. S rýchlosťou spokojný nie som, no inak pokračujeme normálne, podpísali sme zmluvu *s Bardejovom*, ukončené máme Myjavu, Senicu, Zlaté Moravce, v auguste otvoríme reprezentatívny štadión v Trnave. Verím tomu, že ďalšie minimálne tri mestá tento rok pribudnú a ostatné si urobia prípravu tak, aby ďalších šesť bolo hotových v roku nasledujúcom. Som rád, že všetci sa môžu prísť do Popradu, obzrieť si vzorový projekt a čerpať odtiaľ skúsenosti."


----------



## PatriotAH

Nech to nedopadne ze neurobia dokopy za tie prachy dokopy nic...


----------



## chefe

siravak said:


> Slovan, + 1 BA klub, Trnava, Kosice, Zilina, Trencin, BB, Presov, Nitra, Dunajska Streda, Ruzomberok , +1 ambiociozne mestecko typu Michalovce, Senica, Zlate Moravce, Bardejov a pod.
> Takto by mala vyzerat 1 liga, a tak aj raz vyzerat bude. Pretoze je to logicke.


mne je uplne jedno ako vyzera svk liga a ke tam hraju muzstva, hlavne aby titul vyhrala zilina a nech sa stavia vela novych stadionov. Podla mna cesta ku kvalitnejsim stadionom je aj 15 ucastnikov v prvej lige, ale tym musi splnit vopred stanovene kriteria, ak sa nenazbiera dostatocny pocet klubov, tak nech je kludne aj 6 ucastnikov.


----------



## SunshineBB

eddieivo said:


> Dukla, Prešov či Nitra môžu hrať maximálne o titul najšpinavšej diery, na kt. sa hrá futbal v SR.





Ondro said:


> a ktoré majú kapacitu väčšiu než 6000 miest, tak vyzerajú akoby si nimi niekto vytrel zadok. Možno tak s výnimkou Trnavy a Žiliny. To sú aktuálne jediné dva Slovenské "veľké" štadióny, ktoré sú dobré na niečo viac, než aby ich celoročne holuby osierali.


Normalne cumim ze v Senici postavia lesenarsku autobusovu zastavku, tribuny ako na oslavy prveho maja a zrazu su vsetky stadiony naokolo spinave diery na ktore mozu holuby srat. 

Pri tej poslednej navsteve v Senici (1500 divakov) na Dunajsku Stredu by som vsetkych navstevnikov zapasu usadil na tuto jednu tribunu, mohli by si dokonca vybrat miesto na sedenie podla zelania, 2x panske a 2x damske WC maju priamo v tribune, rovnako ako aj 2x bufet, vsetko pod strechou a kopec miesta nasedenie. A navyse si nebudu pripadat, ako keby pozerali zapas zo striedacky. 












Ondro said:


> O čom to preboha hovoríš?! Pozri si mapu Slovenska, Senica je v jednom regióne so Skalicou a Malackami :nuts: To už môžeš povedať, že je v jednom regióne s Trenčínom a Žilinou. Nie je rok 1918, aby existovala Nitrianska Župa.
> Jediný štadión, ktorý má kapacitu 2000 ľudí v prvej lige je Myjava.


Tento region poznam ako vlastne ponozky a velmi dobre viem, kam az siaha popularita Spartaku Trnava. Kopec Senicanov sa musia citi ako schizofrenici, ked cely zivot fandia Spartaku a zrazu sa ocitnu v prvej lige. Navyse mat v prvej lige Senicu, Myjavu a vyzera to aj na Skalicu, to je trosku prisilna kava. Zamyslam sa nad pohnutkami miestnych manazerov, co si od takehoto kroku slubuju. A co sa tyka regionov vseobecne, toto je viac menej sportovy thread, a v takom ponimani vyzeraju regiony kusok inak. Vedel si ze v Martine je nesmierne popularny Slovan? Ze v Ruzomberok je rozdeleny na Slovan, Spartak a MFK? Vedel si ze Dukle fandia v Brezne, vo Zvolene ci v Detve? Asi nebudem spominat kolko fanusikov Slovana je v Presove.



Ondro said:


> Ale Senica má potenciál byť dosť významné regionálne centrum. Iba SŽ, SAD a SSC sa z nej snažia spraviť prdel sveta. Ale je to aj vinou toho, že na vedúcich pozíciách v Senici sedia samí neschpní ľudia. Lenže problém je, že Senica, Skalica, Myjava a Malacky nie sú prepojené mestá. Vďaka geniálnej SADčke v našom okrese sú tieto mestá maximálne izolované - veď aj to, že posledný autobus Skalica-Senica ide o 3 je úplne nasmiech. A aj to, že sa Senica vôbec nepropaguje.


No prepokladam ze si zo Senice, takze asi nie je problem zbehnut sa pozriet do Skalice, ako by malo vyzerat male regionalne mestecko na Slovensku. Netusim v com konkretne vidis potencial Senice, pretoze u mna prehrava na celej ciare v porovnani s mensou Skalicou takmer vo vsetkom. Kultura, architektura ci prirodne pamiatky, sportove uspechy. Nehovoriac o zamestnavateloch v meste (iste vies o ktorych hovorim), ktori zamestnavaju ludi zo sirokeho okolia, nevynimajuc CZ (Hodonin a spol). A prechadzka po centre tohto maleho mestecka je prijemny zazitok. Bohuzial mas pravdu v tom, ze Senica zaspala dobu, resp. ma asi neschopnych ludi vo vedeni mesta, no nezhodneme sa v tom potenciale, pretoze podla mna Senica nema moc co ponuknut.


----------



## the_magpies

napočítal som, že z 22 najväčších miest na Slovensku hrá momentále Fortuna ligu 6, v prípade zrejme neodvratného vypadnutia Bystrice ich bude už len 5 ak teda postúpy Skalica. čo je dosť smutné. pre porovnanie v Českej lige najmenśie mesto ktoré hrá najvyššiu súťaž je Uherské Hradište, ktoré má asi toľko obyvateľov ako Ružomberok


----------



## lukass111

o tych stiavnickach zartujes vsak? ved ked tam sedis, tak na opacnej strane ihriska ani nerozoznas hracov, taki su mali? WC? smradlave, 30 rokov sa s nimi nic nerobilo, niekolko pisoarov nefunkcnych, tam ist na WC, to je naozaj z nuce cnost (podobne ako v Trencine napriklad)


----------



## ayoz

lukass111 said:


> o tych stiavnickach zartujes vsak? ved ked tam sedis, tak na opacnej strane ihriska ani nerozoznas hracov, taki su mali? WC? smradlave, 30 rokov sa s nimi nic nerobilo, niekolko pisoarov nefunkcnych, tam ist na WC, to je naozaj z nuce cnost (podobne ako v Trencine napriklad)


Neviem čo stále máte s tou vzdialenosťou. Normálne vidno všetko. Bol som na štadióne vo Viedni aj na Dukle Praha a nikde som nemal problémy, že by som kvôli atletickej dráhe nevidel alebo nevedel rozoznať hráčov. Rovnako to môžu mať aj v Norimbergu alebo v Ríme a nikto z toho nerobí takú vedu ako sa z toho robí tu. Navyše z hlavnej tribúny je na ihrisko luxusný výhľad. Navyše atletická dráha nemá nič spoločné s kvalitou štadióna. Aj keď sa v BB niekedy tento štadión zrekonštruuje, tak na ňom tá dráha bude.

A čo sa týka záchodov, ja som sa na ne nedávno prvýkrát odvážil ísť a bol som naopak príjemne prekvapený. Žiadny smrad tam nebol a aj celkovo to nevyzeralo vôbec tak hrozne ako som čakal. Nenavštevujem hajzle po štadiónoch pravidelne aby som to vedel porovnávať, ale pochybujem, že inde sa im to leskne, hrá hudba a pri každom záchode je bidet.


----------



## [email protected]

viete čo mne osobne na štiavničkách vždy najviac vadilo?  tie sprosté rozdielne stupne schodov keď idete hore a hlavne pri ceste dole...prvé pravidlo čo nás učili pri navrhovaní schodov  výška každého stupňa má byť rovnaká...ako tiež mám pocit že ten príspevok prechválil čo sa dalo v každom prípade štiavničky by bo pár kozmetických úpravách boli jeden z top štadiónov na svk...ale v tomto stave to nei je nič moc


----------



## Ondro

SunshineBB said:


> No prepokladam ze si zo Senice, takze asi nie je problem zbehnut sa pozriet do Skalice, ako by malo vyzerat male regionalne mestecko na Slovensku. Netusim v com konkretne vidis potencial Senice, pretoze u mna prehrava na celej ciare v porovnani s mensou Skalicou takmer vo vsetkom. Kultura, architektura ci prirodne pamiatky, sportove uspechy. Nehovoriac o zamestnavateloch v meste (iste vies o ktorych hovorim), ktori zamestnavaju ludi zo sirokeho okolia, nevynimajuc CZ (Hodonin a spol). A prechadzka po centre tohto maleho mestecka je prijemny zazitok. Bohuzial mas pravdu v tom, ze Senica zaspala dobu, resp. ma asi neschopnych ludi vo vedeni mesta, no nezhodneme sa v tom potenciale, pretoze podla mna Senica nema moc co ponuknut.


Áno, pochádzam zo Senice a preto viem o športových výkonoch Seničanov, ktorí dosahujú európskych úrovní, akurát sa o nich nehovorí, lebo to nie je futbal ani hokej a nie je to populárne a daní ľudia si musia sami platiť cesty na majstrovstvá a keby ich to, čo robia nenapĺňalo, tak by s tým dávno skoncovali. A mesto ich nepodporuje, pretože sa na tom nedá nabaliť. 

A práve preto, že pochádzam zo Senice, poznám dobre, lepšie ako ty, Senicu, Myjavu aj Skalicu a po našich cestách a necestách som prešiel a prejazdil aj na bicykli, aj na aute, autobuse a vlaku viac, ako ty a môžem povedať viac o týchto okresoch ako ty, čo si sa očividne len "prešiel po centre príjemného regionálneho mestečka".

A ak nevidíš potenciál Senického okresu, tak to tento kraj ale vôbec, ale vôbec nepoznáš a tvoje ponožky musia byť veľmi deravé.

Za prvé - neviem o akých prírodných pamiatkach to hovoríš, Skalica žiadne nemá. Už len preto, že Senica leží bližšie k Bielym a Malým karpatom. Z "prírodných" turistických atrakcií - a to len vďaka tomu, že sa nachádzajú "v prírode" v Skalici majú tak maximálne Zlatnícku dolinu a Baťov kanál. Žiadne prírodné pamiatky. Senica je blízko vojenského obvodu Záhorie(de iure okres Malacky, de facto 1km za katastrálnou hranicou mesta, no CHKO Záhorie je okres Senica aj keď to je ďalej), ktoré, okrem iného, je tiež zaujímavým Slovenským biotopom. O prírode Malých a Bielych Karpát ani nehovorím. A hovorí ti niečo lužný les pri dyje-moravskom trojhraničí? Aj ten je v okrese Senica. Aj ten jediný kopec, z ktorého druhej strany majú tú svoju úžasnú "dolinu" je tiež z polovice okres Senica. 
Z turisticky význačných a rekreačných "prírodných" oblastí Senica má priehradu, ktorá by mohla mať potenciál väčšieho rekreačného strediska ako Zlatnícka dolina, naše krásne Rekreačné služby sa ju ale nesnažia spropagovať ani predať. To Skalica nemá. Tak isto máme, resp. mali sme, útulňu pod Uchánkom, Chvojnickú rozhľadňu(OK, toto je už okres Myjava) a Hrad Branč(nie, nie je to Myjava, je to stále okres Senica, aj keď Myjavčania sa snažia povedať niečo iné). Tak isto máme Cerovú a hrad Korlátko. Tiež máme habánske Sobotište.

Čiže turistická, cykloturistická atraktivita regiónu je úplne inde ako v Skalici, kde turisticky atraktívne je v podstate len centrum mesta. Akurát túto atraktivitu nikto nevyužíva. Tiež máme v Senici bohatšie archeologické náleziská a polovica archívu Záhorského múzea v Skalici sú nálezy v Senici. S tým sú spojené keltské hradiská Starý hrad v Podbranči a Zámčisko nad Smrdákmi(OK, to je tiež spolovice okres Skalica). Hovoriac o Smrdákoch - kúpele, tie tiež nenájdeš pri Skalici.

Tiež nie je na zahodenie spomenúť väčší golfový rezort ako v Skalici a dostupnosť celkom dobre vybaveného športového letiska v blízkosti(letisko Holíč sa môže ísť schovať).

Tiež môžem pokračovať bazilikou v Šaštíne, kam sa zo Senice dá dostať na bicykli a je to nádherná dvojhodinová prejížďka cez krásne borovicové lesy. Tam ak by sa postavila cyklocesta, nemala by široko-ďaleko obdoby. A mohla by končiť na Slovensko-Česko-Rakúskom trojhraničí, mimochodom v okrese Senica. Parádny výlet na deň cez les. 

Ak by sa región prepojil dobrým IDS, postavila sa infraštruktúra i cykloturistická, i turistická, i cestná(Senica potrebuje obchvat, obmedzenie premávky centrom a vytvorenie reálneho "námestia", zluktúrnenie centra), Senica by mohla byť Slovenskou Břeclavou. Lenže to by sme potrebovali vedenie mesta, ktorému by záležalo na meste viac ako na sebe.

Tak isto to, že pár krát v Skalici organizujú Trdlofest nič nehovorí o kultúre v Skalici, celá moja rodina pracuje v kultúre a organizujeme kultúrne podujatia v Senici a aj v Skalici, v kooperácii so Záhorským Múzeom. Čo sa v kultúrnom svete na Záhorí pohybujem, tak môžem povedať, že Senica môže ponúknuť lokálnych umelcov na rovnakej úrovni ako Skalica, nie, že by existovala medzi Senicou a Skalicou nejaká súťaž. Naše Záhorské divadlo nemá v Skalici konkurenciu.

Potenciál mesta a okresu v ktorom sa nachádza nie je len o prechádzke centrom jedného mesta, to je úzkoprsý pohľad na svet. Je pravda, že Senica de facto žiadne centrum nemá, ale ak by sa vybudovalo a vybudovali sa aj všetky náležitosti, ako sú na Južnej Morave, tak by mohla byť centrom a východzím bodom na výlety do susedných miest a obcí(keďže má strategickú polohu priamo v strede turisticky atraktívnej oblasti). Len si predstav, ak by železničná stanica končila terminálom IDS pri autobusovej stanici, namiesto bývalého Hodvábu by sa vybudoval park, za Záhorskou Galériou by sa vybudoval zámocký parčík, okolo cesty na hlavnú križovatku by sa vysadila aleja, samotná križovatka zmenšila a postavilo by sa dôstojnejšie námestie, ako je tam teraz. Taký nápad som kedysi mal, prezentoval to primátorovi, dostal za to cenu a to bol koniec. 

Presne takéto úzkoprsé pohľady a pohľady na mestá ako izolované celky je ten dôvod, prečo na Slovensku dávno nefunguje to, čo v ČR dávno funguje.

Ak by si býval v okresoch Senica alebo Myjava, vedel by si, že tieto okresy majú toho rádovo viac čo ponúknuť ako Skalica. Iba chýbajú správni ľudia a správne vedenie mesta, čo väčšinou spolu súvisí.

Preto sa ani nebudem vyjadrovať k podnikaniu v našich okresoch, pretože to je práve v tom vedení mesta(aj to, že väčšina lokálnych "podnikateľov" je vo vedení mesta - aspoň bolo).

A že nie su fanúšici? To nevadí, väčšina ľudí, čo poznám a sú futbaloví/tenisoví/hokejoví/whatever fanúšici by na ten futbal/hokej/whatever išli keby sa hral blízko tak-či tak, lebo ich zaujíma kvalitný futbal, samozrejme, nejaké to fandenie domácemu tímu sa nedá nikdy odoprieť. A to je aj ten dôvod, prečo by malo jestvovať dobré prepojenie našich okresov. Futbal je len ďalšia akcia ako koncert alebo divadlo. Ak sa ľuďom ukáže, že je dostupný, budú tam chodiť fanúšik-nefanúšik(na druhú stranu na kontroverzný zápas s kopcom chuligánov a ťažkoodencov sa tiež ľudia prídu pozrieť). Samozrejme, že je v lige Senica, Myjava a bude asi aj Skalica je pre tento koncept fakt dosť prúser. Ale dávať Senicu na úroveň Popudinských Močidlian, tváriť sa, že je tu štadión s kapacitou 100 divákov a 10 ľudí chodí na každý zápas je prachsprostá somarina a môže to spraviť len obmedzený človek odtrhnutý od reality. Ešte povedať o Myjave, že má nedostatočný štadión a že nie je dobré pre návštevnosť a región, aby bola v lige - dobre, uznávam.


SunshineBB said:


> Normalne cumim ze v Senici postavia lesenarsku autobusovu zastavku, tribuny ako na oslavy prveho maja a zrazu su vsetky stadiony naokolo spinave diery na ktore mozu holuby srat


Nie, oni tak vyzerali od konca 90. rokov, nezáleží na tom, čo v Senici postavili či nepostavili.

Ale, vieš čo? Len dobre, nech si len kopec ľudí myslí o Senici, že to je diera sveta. Kľudne. Futbal v Senici mal dosť veľa negatív, ale aj dosť veľa pozitív. Kľudne nenáviďte. Ale jedno je fakt - že tie Vaše milované historické kluby, na ktoré by ľudia mali chodiť len kvôli menu a v ligách by sa mali udržať len kvôli lokalpatriotizmu a tomu, že pôsobia vo "veľkých mestách" kvôli niečomu z prvej ligy vypadli. A že ten "odpad" z ČR a SR je lepší než väčšina SVK klubov je tiež niečoho ukážka. A tie vaše argumenty o "maličkých štadiónoch" a návštevnosti majú rovnakú váhu a rovnakú úroveň ako diskusia doposiaľ, kde sa tvrdilo, že má Senický štadión kapacitu 2000 divákov. 

Futbal sa hraje nohami, nie duchom, ani srdcom ani žiadnymi podobnými sentimentálnymi kravinami.

Inak aby sme sa bavili o objektívnych číslach:
http://www.sportmanagement.sk/page/...ti-v-corgon-fortuna-lige-je-zastaveny-diel-2/


----------



## Azbest

_Futbal sa hraje nohami, nie duchom, ani srdcom ani žiadnymi podobnými sentimentálnymi kravinami._


v tejto vete si pekne vyjadril rozdiel medzi fanusikom,ktore tie nase historicke milovane kluby maju po celom slovensku a obycajnym divakom,ktory pride na futbal ako vravis do divadla..alebo prinajlepsom ked hra spartak.Takeho fanusika si nekupis po prvom titule a po piatich rokoch v lige..takyto fanusikovia sa vychovavaju roky snad desatrocia...je to akasi tradicia aby otec braval synov na futbal a prenasal ten lokalpatriotizmus a lasku ku klubu (ktore su podla teba sentimentalnymi kravinami) na svoje deti...a prave takyto klub je u mna na ovela vyssej urovni ako klub do ktoreho pride akozebohaty majitel poskupuje co sa da zahra si europu a o 10 rokov odide lebo dojdu peniazky...


----------



## SunshineBB

lukass111 said:


> o tych stiavnickach zartujes vsak? ved ked tam sedis, tak na opacnej strane ihriska ani nerozoznas hracov, taki su mali? WC? smradlave, 30 rokov sa s nimi nic nerobilo, niekolko pisoarov nefunkcnych, tam ist na WC, to je naozaj z nuce cnost (podobne ako v Trencine napriklad)


A ked sedis na futbale v Neapole, Rime, Berline tak mas tych hracov akoze blizsie? To je taky argument ze ha ha ha. Alebo sa posad na tu tribunu a ak neuvidis hracov alebo loptu chod k ocnemu. 

Co sa tyka hajzlikov, su relativne nove, rekonstruovane pred par rokmi, a to ze niekto oserie hajzel a nevie splachnut nie je chyba stadiona ale divakov. 



[email protected] said:


> ako tiež mám pocit že ten príspevok prechválil čo sa dalo v každom prípade štiavničky by bo pár kozmetických úpravách boli jeden z top štadiónov na svk...ale v tomto stave to nei je nič moc


Ja myslim ze som popisal len realitu, vsetko kryte, dost miesta, slusna kapacita, dostatocny pocet bufetov aj toaliet a uspokojivy vyhlad na hraciu plochu. 



Ondro said:


> Senica má aj dobrú lokálnu základňu,váčšinou stačí, aby sa tým dostal z 4. ligy lepší tréner, inak štadión je pri väčšine zápasov takmer plný


Pises ze stadion byva takmer plny a vzapati to dolozis linkom podla ktoreho chodi na 5 tisicovy stadion v priemere 2100 divakov, potom nerozumiem co u teba znamena takmer plny. 



Ondro said:


> Inak aby sme sa bavili o objektívnych číslach:
> http://www.sportmanagement.sk/page/...ti-v-corgon-fortuna-lige-je-zastaveny-diel-2/





Ondro said:


> Futbal je len ďalšia akcia ako koncert alebo divadlo.


Futbal nie je divadlo !! Futbal su emocie, smutok, radost, laska ku klubu. 

Ten zvysok ohladom Senice, Skalice a okolia je na dlhsiu diskusiu a nepatri do thot threadu, ak chces mozeme v tom pokracovat ale nie tu.


----------



## robinos

Úplne som znechutený z toho, čo tu niektorí diskutéri predvádzate, nielen SunshineBB. Som hlboko sklamaný a znechutený z toho, kam sa kedysi táto výborná stránka uberá. Úplne tu z toho robíte žumpu. Ja som si vždy myslel , že na stavebnom portále o štadiónoch bude prvoradou témou a záujmom ľudí informovať a diskutovať o veciach hlavne slušne a vecne. Zakomplexovanosť však niektorých ľudí nepozná hranice. Pokiaľ to tu bude vedené nevraživosťou, urážaním, znehodnocovaním toho čo tu niektorí naši predkovia ako aj ľudia dnes vybudovali, odmietam sem vkladať informácie a diskutovať. 

Posledný nech zhasne.

:down:


----------



## SunshineBB

Priznavam, bez mucenia, ze posledna debata z nasej strany (aspon z mojej, nech hovorim za seba :slap: ) bola pod uroven tohto fora. Napriek tomu hlavnou temou boli stale stadiony, tak nic nezhasínajme pretoze tento thread je jeden z napozitivnejsich v SK sekcii.


----------



## wuane

Prosim vas, neprezivajte to tak. Suhlasit sa da ciastocne s oboma nazormi na fungovanie ligy a stadiony. Pravda je taka, ci sa to niekomu paci alebo nie, ze futbal dostal za posledne roky brutalnu injekciu a spravilo sa hlavne pre male mesta naozaj vela. K podobnym stadionom by sa nikdy nedopracovali ako maju teraz. To je pozitivum. Kamenom urazu, na ktory poukazuje aj Sunshine je aby sa tento model nerealizoval aj vo velkych (krajskych) mestach, kde je jedneho dna potencial mat slusne kluby, mozno zo dva-tri aj europskych parametrov.

Tazko vyhoviet kazdemu, ale v zdravom prostredi si vo velkych mestach najdu vacsie kluby sponzorov lahsie a nemusia sa liat neiste peniaze len z jedneho zdroja nejakeho mecenasa ktoreho to o tri roky prestane bavit. Preto by bolo dobre keby sa cela koncepcia ligy sustredila na sutaz krajskych miest + 2-4 mensie kluby, a ostatne druho a tretoligove kluby by mali byt zbernicou talentov a odchovancov z regionu daneho "velkeho klubu". Aspon tak by som to videl ja.


----------



## ayoz

A hlavne ak by sme sa tu mali baviť len čisto o štadiónoch a o ničom okolo toho, čo na ne vplýva, tak by tu asi naozaj nebolo o čom písať a bola by to mŕtva téma. Občas by tu pribudol update z Trnavy, možno z Humenného a Podbrezovej a koniec. Takže ja si myslím, že až na sprievodcu senickým regiónom, je to tu celkom k veci a nemyslím si, že sa tu znižuje úroveň. Samozrejme, každý, a ja (predpokladám, že aj so Sunshinom) v prvom rade, by sem najradšej pridával updaty výstavby a rekonštrukcie štadiónov a športových hál vo svojom meste, ale bohužiaľ to nejde.


----------



## JimmySK

*Východniari majú dôvod na radosť: Štadión vyrastie do 2 rokov*
http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/vychodniari-maju-dovod-radost-stadion-vyrastie-do-2-rokov.html


----------



## chefe

http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/vychodniari-maju-dovod-radost-stadion-vyrastie-do-2-rokov.html










V kosiach do 2 rokov novy stadion, snad ta seda na obrazku je len ilustaracne foto. Mne osobne kapacita cca 9000 divakov velmi neprekaza, aj ked vedel by som si predstavit 15 000.


----------



## chefe

JimmySK said:


> *Východniari majú dôvod na radosť: Štadión vyrastie do 2 rokov*
> http://www.pluska.sk/sport/futbal/vychodniari-maju-dovod-radost-stadion-vyrastie-do-2-rokov.html


Nevsimol som si ze si to tu uz postol


----------



## simiKE

podla mna to staci ono sa ukazu tie velke kapacity zbytocne ked si trnava a slovan postavia stadiony a po 2 rokoch odpadne "boom" a pride tam 2000 ludi jak v ziline


----------



## NuSo

No ja síce naivne ale pevne verím, že to nebude tá modrá skladačka od SEDY, lebo mať to v Senici, super. Poprad, to už bolo na zamyslenie a dotretice postaviť to isté ešte aj v KE by už bolo úplne choré. Tá kapacita 9 000 je tak isto na druhé najväčšie SK mesto viac než poddimenzovaná. Márne sme čakali na nejaký normálny projekt útulného mestského štadióna s 15 000 miestami.

EDIT: no chvala bohu, bude sa vypracovávať architektonická štúdia a kapacita nemá byť presne 9 000, ale podľa Korzára tam bola stanovná podmienka, že minimálne 9 000. Zdá sa však, že je to ešte len v rovine úvah a bude to nadlho.

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/72418...v-kosiciach-ma-stavat-nova-mestska-firma.html


----------



## simiKE

no neviem ten clanok je spred roka odvtedy sa uz zmenilo a v tom dokumente je jasne stanovena kapacita uz (ktora sa moze menit ale bavime sa skor o stovkach nez o tisicoch)

konkretne : http://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/kosicka-futbalova-arena


----------



## Nihillek

Na zaklade prispevku na do mnou len dodavam, ze v dokumente je spomenute: "Hladisko je navrhnute zo zelezobetonu". Je tam toho viac o architekutre stadiona a nevypada to na SEDU . Len skoda tej nizkej kapacity, snad tam bude aspon moznost rozsirenia do buducna.


----------



## simiKE

Teapack said:


> ^^ menili nejake statie na sedenie?


nie ale niekedy sa to statie za zabradlim pocitalo do kapacity stadiona ..teraz sa uz ti ludia beru ako sediaci


----------



## chefe

tak a nieco z polskej stranky stadiumdb:

http://stadiumdb.com/news/2015/05/slovakia_kosice_to_finally_have_new_football_stadium


----------



## Milos999

Teapack said:


> Povedzme si otvorene, ked Blava je 2x vacsie mesto a jej stadion s prezyvkou "narodny" ma mat kapacitu 22,500 vychadza pomer pre Kosice na cca 11.000. Tolko mala Loky* a tolko by aj stacilo. 9.000 je ale o cca 20% menej co je dost. Keby konstrukcia umoznovala neskorsie nenakladne rozsirenie (-az ak ak by sa ukazalo, ze je to odvovodnene) tak nepoviem nic - len bude to mozne...?!
> Inac priatelske a repre zapasy - ake zapasy (a kolko) by sa hrali v Kosiciach, ked na zapade budu 2 moderne velke stadiony? A nezabudajme ani na Zilinu. A na zapas typu SR-Gibraltar hrany 1x rocne v Kosiciach, aby si aj vychodnare uzili kvalitneho futbalu aj tak nedojde ani 9.000 ludi...



To je mi logika, fakt ubohe !!! Podla Teba by taka Zilina mala svoj stadion sotva pre 5000 divakov a Trnava pre 3000 divakov... Alebo ma azda Steel Arena o polovicu menej nez stadion Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave ??? 
To sa akoze vysmievas, ze v KE ludia nemozu vidiet kvalitne zapasy repre ??? Zeby mali ludia na vychode vidiet len zapasy s tymi najslabsimi z Europy ??? Neviem zeby do Ziliny alebo do Bratislavy prislo tolko ludi ako v v marci r. 1995 na Azerbajdzan do VSA a to 16 000 divakov ! Hoci husto snezilo bola kosa a nehrali sme tak dobre v kvalifikaciach ako teraz a mali sotva jednu hviezdu... Nema obavio, ze by ked nasa repre bude hrat tak dobre ako teraz, ze by v KE nanaplnili ludia trebars 15 000 stadion !
A aj prezident SFZ jasne deklaroval, ze Kosice budu v planoch buducich kvalifikacii a zhe by mali mat k dispozicii adekvatny novy stadion ! Nie ???
A prave preto by malo primatorovi a viceprimatorovi Kosic a poslancom MZ konecne dojst, ze alternitiva pre 9 000 divakov je nestastna nedostacujuca pre takmer stvrtmilionovu metropolu vychodu aj smiesna !!! Preto pani aj Vy ktori o tomto stadione rozhodujte radsej prijmite rady od fakt skutocnych odbornikov a zbytocne neoblbujte ludi a neponahlajte sa zo zlymi rieseniami, ktore budu v buducnosti zbytocne dalsie obrovske financie...


----------



## 1palob1

Pekný záber z finále na NTC Poprad v noci 








Zdroj: FB SFZ


----------



## SunshineBB

Az na to, ze novy 6 tisicovy stadion zase stoji tam kde ho absolutne netreba.
Nechcem tu zase rozduchavat vasne, ale navsteva 3500 divakov je smiesna.
V takmer 60 tisicovom meste, kde sa v zivote nehral poriadny futbal vyrastie za par tyzdnov moderny a relativne velky, cisto futbalovy stadion, hned mu pridelia finale slovenskeho pohara kde hra momentalne najlepsi futbalovy tim na slovensku, a stadion nie je vypredany?


----------



## PatriotAH

SunshineBB said:


> Az na to, ze novy 6 tisicovy stadion zase stoji tam kde ho absolutne netreba.
> 
> Nechcem tu zase rozduchavat vasne, ale navsteva 3500 divakov je smiesna.
> 
> V takmer 60 tisicovom meste, kde sa v zivote nehral poriadny futbal vyrastie za par tyzdnov moderny a relativne velky, cisto futbalovy stadion, hned mu pridelia finale slovenskeho pohara kde hra momentalne najlepsi futbalovy tim na slovensku, a stadion nie je vypredany?



Tak, ze ho netreba to je blbost... Ten stadion bude sluzit reprezentaciam a acku na sustredenia apod. Poprad je mesto v susedstve s Tatrami je tam uz iny vzduch, navyse ma letisko, dialnicne prepojenie - toto boli aspekty preco sa to stavalo prave tam.
Tu nejde o ziadnu futbalovu tradiciu, uvidime do buducna kolko ludi to pritiahne. Finale sa tam uskutocnilo hlavne kvoli infrastrukture a vlastne odohral sa tam 1. zapas takej urovne, takze realne otestovanie tych vsetkych systemov bezpecnosti, aj co sa tyka nariadeni UEFA...
Aj mna prekvapila navsteva, no v porovnani s minulym rokom v Myjave, kde bola kapacita nieco cez 2000 tu bola moznost naozaj pre kazdeho, aby sa zucastnil, este aj pred zapasom sa predavali listky...


----------



## SunshineBB

PatriotAH said:


> Tak, ze ho netreba to je blbost... Ten stadion bude sluzit reprezentaciam a acku na sustredenia apod. Poprad je mesto v susedstve s Tatrami je tam uz iny vzduch, navyse ma letisko, dialnicne prepojenie - toto boli aspekty preco sa to stavalo prave tam.
> Tu nejde o ziadnu futbalovu tradiciu, uvidime do buducna kolko ludi to pritiahne. Finale sa tam uskutocnilo hlavne kvoli infrastrukture a vlastne odohral sa tam 1. zapas takej urovne, takze realne otestovanie tych vsetkych systemov bezpecnosti, aj co sa tyka nariadeni UEFA...
> Aj mna prekvapila navsteva, no v porovnani s minulym rokom v Myjave, kde bola kapacita nieco cez 2000 tu bola moznost naozaj pre kazdeho, aby sa zucastnil, este aj pred zapasom sa predavali listky...


Ja nevidim zmysel tohto stadiona ale radsej to tu nebudem dalej rozvadzat.
Inak myslel som, ze narodne treningove centrum mame v Senci. Ci to uz neplati? Odteraz bude reprezentacia vylucne v Poprade?


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ja nevidim zmysel tohto stadiona ale radsej to tu nebudem dalej rozvadzat.
> Inak myslel som, ze narodne treningove centrum mame v Senci. Ci to uz neplati? Odteraz bude reprezentacia vylucne v Poprade?


Má rovnaký zmysel ako ten v Senci a navyše tento je oveľa atraktívnejší aj pre zahraničné kluby, vzhľadom na okolie a Aquacity. Ja nevidím nič zlé na tom, že máme NTC v Senci aj v Poprade a dokonca je jedno aj v Dunajskej Lužnej.


----------



## SunshineBB

Este by sme jedno mohli postavit vo Velkych Levaroch, jedno v Čani, dalsie v Medzilaborciach, Snine, Stropkove, nieco aj na Orave v Namestove, dalsie na Kysuciach v Cadci, vo Filakove, v Hornej Marikovej a potom aj v Dolnej. 

Hlavne ze Trencin hra pohare v Dubnici, Slovan na Interi, Kosice na Lokomotive. Podla mna hasime co nepali ale tu nikto nezdiela moj nazor, takze naozaj koncim lebo tu zase budem za somara.

Edit: rozumiem, ze SFZ sa snazi spopularizovat futbal a priniest ho aj do inych regionov, akurat my pride nezmyselne stavat velke stadiony po mestach kde sa nehra futbal zatial co tam, kde sa hra prva liga sa mozu fanusikovia obhadzovat kusmy betonu.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Este by sme jedno mohli postavit vo Velkych Levaroch, jedno v Čani, dalsie v Medzilaborciach, Snine, Stropkove, nieco aj na Orave v Namestove, dalsie na Kysuciach v Cadci, vo Filakove, v Hornej Marikovej a potom aj v Dolnej.
> 
> Hlavne ze Trencin hra pohare v Dubnici, Slovan na Interi, Kosice na Lokomotive. Podla mna hasime co nepali ale tu nikto nezdiela moj nazor, takze naozaj koncim lebo tu zase budem za somara.
> 
> Edit: rozumiem, ze SFZ sa snazi spopularizovat futbal a priniest ho aj do inych regionov, akurat my pride nezmyselne stavat velke stadiony po mestach kde sa nehra futbal zatial co tam, kde sa hra prva liga sa mozu fanusikovia obhadzovat kusmy betonu.


Ja si myslím, že toto bol skôr nápad majiteľa Aquacity. Keďže prakticky už pravidelne tam v zime chodieva Manchester United U19, tak keď sa k tomu pridá naozaj poriadne tréningové centrum, tak v spolupráci s regeneráciou v Aquacity by to mohla byť zlatá baňa. Navyše Popradu, trochu krivdíš, lebo ľudí tam chodí rovnako ako v ktoromkoľvek prvoligovom klube. A hlavne popradskí futbalisti sú tam len ako "nevítaní" hostia a sú radi, že okrem zápasov tam môžu trénovať aspoň raz do týždňa, pričom nič nemajú zadarmo. 

Takže podľa mňa preháňaš, pretože tie peniaze od SFZ dostane každý kto sa prihlási. Akurát keď sa v Trenčíne nevedia poslanci dohodnúť, tak smola. V Poprade sa to stalo bez mesta a je tu nový štadión. Navyše v Trenčíne nechcú tréningový štadión, ale poriadny a tým pádom je jasné, že to asi bude trvať dlhšie.


----------



## PatriotAH

SunshineBB said:


> Este by sme jedno mohli postavit vo Velkych Levaroch, jedno v Čani, dalsie v Medzilaborciach, Snine, Stropkove, nieco aj na Orave v Namestove, dalsie na Kysuciach v Cadci, vo Filakove, v Hornej Marikovej a potom aj v Dolnej.
> 
> Hlavne ze Trencin hra pohare v Dubnici, Slovan na Interi, Kosice na Lokomotive. Podla mna hasime co nepali ale tu nikto nezdiela moj nazor, takze naozaj koncim lebo tu zase budem za somara.
> 
> Edit: rozumiem, ze SFZ sa snazi spopularizovat futbal a priniest ho aj do inych regionov, akurat my pride nezmyselne stavat velke stadiony po mestach kde sa nehra futbal zatial co tam, kde sa hra prva liga sa mozu fanusikovia obhadzovat kusmy betonu.



Scasti ta chapem, ale dalsi fakt ohladom toho stadiona je, ze musi mat taku kapacitu kvoli UEFA kategorii 3 - aby tam mohli odohrat regularny zapas vsetky timy kazdej kategorie. 
To, ze mame 2 treningove centra je akoze zle? Ved pre mladez to je len dobre, ze je aspon ako taka infrastruktura u nas. Dalsi fakt - je to na vychode, posluzilo uz v minulosti ako neutralna poda pre barazovy zapas o Doxxbet 2. ligu. 
Posluzi ak nastane situacia, ze domaci zapas bude hrat napr. U21 aj U18 tak sa to rozlozi. Proste najde si to svoje vyuzitie a navyse asi polovicu ciastky platila samotna UEFA


----------



## chefe

neviete niekto, ci zverejnia aj finalny projekt pre kosice + harmonogram prac?
+ nemate niekto info trencine, humennom?


----------



## simiKE

urcite zverejnia  ono sa to tu objavi ked ten cas pride


----------



## PatriotAH

Keby som mohol tak tu hodim fotografiu z novin, akurat dnes v Korzari Kosickeho kraja sa o tom dost pisalo... 

A procesy ohladom Trencianskeho stanku mozte sledovat na forum.astrencin.sk, ked tak tam hodia zainteresovani ludia tie najnovsie a najdoveryhodnejsie informacie. No zatial sa to nachadza na bode, ze samotny investor este ani nepredlozil novym poslancom navrh novej zmluvy. Cize viac info je nemozne zistit, kedze len on vie co mu v tom brani/na co caka. Je ale jasne, ze tento rok najneskor sa uz musi zacat stavat nakolko pride o slusnu dotaciu od statu.


----------



## i_love_ikarus

článok v KOrzári

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/7785355/pre-novy-stadion-mozno-kosice-zmenia-uzemny-plan.html


----------



## SunshineBB

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk1/clanok191228-Kmotrik_sa_vzdal_vystavby_NFS_Bude_menej_starosti_alternativou_vlada.htm



> Mám toho za uplynulé mesiace plné zuby. Podľa môjho názoru bude najlepšie, keď vlastníkom štadióna nebude Kmotrík, ale mestská časť alebo vláda. Chceme vymazať problémy, aby sa ľudia prestali sťažovať, lebo si myslia, že štadión chce stavať Kmotrík, aby na ňom mohol zarábať. Nám za tie roky dalo strašne veľa práce, aby sme dostali od 35 organizácií územné rozhodnutie, celá záležitosť je momentálne na prokuratúre.


:wtf:


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk1/c...FS_Bude_menej_starosti_alternativou_vlada.htm
DOVI DOPO


----------



## BBAASS

Najľahšie je sa zbaviť zodpovednosti hajzli .


----------



## Teapack

Milos999 said:


> To je mi logika, fakt ubohe !!! Podla Teba by taka Zilina mala svoj stadion sotva pre 5000 divakov a Trnava pre 3000 divakov... Alebo ma azda Steel Arena o polovicu menej nez stadion Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave ???
> To sa akoze vysmievas, ze v KE ludia nemozu vidiet kvalitne zapasy repre ??? Zeby mali ludia na vychode vidiet len zapasy s tymi najslabsimi z Europy ??? Neviem zeby do Ziliny alebo do Bratislavy prislo tolko ludi ako v v marci r. 1995 na Azerbajdzan do VSA a to 16 000 divakov ! Hoci husto snezilo bola kosa a nehrali sme tak dobre v kvalifikaciach ako teraz a mali sotva jednu hviezdu... Nema obavio, ze by ked nasa repre bude hrat tak dobre ako teraz, ze by v KE nanaplnili ludia trebars 15 000 stadion !
> A aj prezident SFZ jasne deklaroval, ze Kosice budu v planoch buducich kvalifikacii a zhe by mali mat k dispozicii adekvatny novy stadion ! Nie ???
> A prave preto by malo primatorovi a viceprimatorovi Kosic a poslancom MZ konecne dojst, ze alternitiva pre 9 000 divakov je nestastna nedostacujuca pre takmer stvrtmilionovu metropolu vychodu aj smiesna !!! Preto pani aj Vy ktori o tomto stadione rozhodujte radsej prijmite rady od fakt skutocnych odbornikov a zbytocne neoblbujte ludi a neponahlajte sa zo zlymi rieseniami, ktore budu v buducnosti zbytocne dalsie obrovske financie...


Ked tu stale niekto vytahuje velkost mesta, tak ked v 60 tisicovej Trnave budu mat 20.000 stadion, tak v BA by mal mat stadion zrejme kapacitu 140.000, v KE 80.000... To ze Kosice maju 250.000 obyvatelov je nepodstatny udaj. Vzdy je to len o *REALNYCH* nie odhadovanych/chcenych navstevach. V BA a ani KE vela ludi na futbal nechodi a to je realita. (A strasne som zvedavy ako to bude v skutocnosti vyzerat s navstevami v TT - tam sa to ukaze ci sa nejedna len o megalomanske mokre sny).
Stavat 15-20.000 stadion v Kosiciach, kde priemerna navsteva cca 10.000 stadiona Lokomotivy je 2.200 divakov je chora predstava. Nie je na to ziaden dovod a novy stadion sa stavia len z modernizacnych dovodov, nie kapacitnych!!!

Kde ma velky stadion zmysel? Tam kde je navsteva. Priklad z Augsburgu (270.000 obyvatelov), kde hra 1.FCA Bundesligu: SGL Arena, kapacita 30.660 divakov. Priemerna navsteva (v sezone 2012/2013): 29.078. Arena je takmer kazdy zapas vypredana a zohnat listok je problem. Podla tvojej logiky by uz mali zacat stavat novy stadion aspon pre 60.000 divakov. O tom ale nikto ani neuvazuje. Jenoducho je plno a organizatori su spokojni. 
Stavat velky 15.000-20.000 stadion kvoli dvom-trom (aj to len mozno) vypredanym zapasom rocne by nebol len luxus, ale rovno sprostost. Dozicil by som Kosiciam aj Allianz arenu, ale v slovenskych podmienkach je utopiou uz aj 15-20.000 stadion. Taky stadion nie je lacny spas a stoji neskutocne prachy, aj ked sa poniektori tvaria ako keby 20 mil. € bol bagatel. A vyzera/ju Kosice/Slovensko tak, ze uz skutocne niet kam strcit peniaze? Cesty su v 100%nom stave? Skoly, nemocnice, vsetko krasne nove moderne? Ci len staci dat ludom chlieb a hry?
Zaver: 9.000 je malo. Ale kto za to moze? Kosice.


----------



## Chunkylover

Co je podla mna vacsia skoda nez kapacita je samotna architektura stadionov. Postavit v 2. najvacsom meste na Slovensku v Kosiciach nejaku skladacku (podla navrhov SFZ) je smiesne. Ked uz sa take nieco stavia, nech to aj vyzera. Vsak to tam bude stat dalsich 40 rokov. 
(Aj ked toto je problem nie len u stadionov)

Sedy su podla mna akceptovatelne akurat tak na 2. ligu a nizsie a do malych miest typu Myjava.


----------



## ayoz

wuane said:


> Takze aktualne, Trencin sa stal majstrom, Slovan vyhral v Ziline


Znamemá to, že tie kluby začnú v lete stavať?


----------



## chefe

wuane said:


> Takze aktualne, Trencin sa stal majstrom, Slovan vyhral v Ziline


bohuzial (lebo fandim ziline)


----------



## wuane

^^ Zilina si taktiez zasluzi uznanie, lebo dokazala bojovat o titul v podstate s dorastencami a odchovancami. 

Ale Trencinu titul doprajem z toho hladiska ze ho doposial neziskali, a taktiez predstavili zda sa funkcny model fungovania klubu,aj ked sa jedna o vyraznu podporu zo zahranicia co sa skautingu tyka. 

Dufam ze si aj ostatne kluby vezmu priklad, lebo evidentne sa aj v nasich podmienkach da hrat pekny a konkurencieschopny futbal. Ak by aspon prva polovica tabulky hrala plus minus na urovni Trencina ci Ziliny, nasa liga by bola na tom velmi velmi dobre.


----------



## ayoz

wuane said:


> ^^ Zilina si taktiez zasluzi uznanie, lebo dokazala bojovat o titul v podstate s dorastencami a odchovancami.
> 
> Ale Trencinu titul doprajem z toho hladiska ze ho doposial neziskali, a taktiez predstavili zda sa funkcny model fungovania klubu,aj ked sa jedna o vyraznu podporu zo zahranicia co sa skautingu tyka.
> 
> Dufam ze si aj ostatne kluby vezmu priklad, lebo evidentne sa aj v nasich podmienkach da hrat pekny a konkurencieschopny futbal. Ak by aspon prva polovica tabulky hrala plus minus na urovni Trencina ci Ziliny, nasa liga by bola na tom velmi velmi dobre.


Ako si majú zobrať príklad? Majú písať random zahraničným investorom či ich nekúpia? Lebo slovenskí slovo koncepcia nepoznajú, možno Antošík.


----------



## eddieivo

Ako to funguje v AS Trenčín: 
"Pod agentúrou je u nás momentálne len Rabiu, doteraz boli pod agentúrou u nás Adi, Kubík, Moses a Rabiu. Agentúra privedie do klubu hráča spolu s peniazmi na výplaty, čiže prezentuje sa to ako peniaze klubu, no sú to peniaze, ktoré vložila agentúra. Hráči sú normálne pod zmluvou klubu, majú fixný plat, no z peňazí, ktoré dala agentúra. Agentúra im hľadá stále nový klub, ale zmluvne sú viazaní normálne AS.

čo sa týka hráčov ostatných, tak to je klasika, pod zmluvou, plat a veškeré práva má AS + za predaj má AS normálne prestupovú čiatku, z ktorej ide časť agentúre... za Mosesa napríklad získal TN 600 000 €. 
Agentúre sa to oplatí, pretože má percentá z ďalšieho predaja... klub zabezpečí živobytie - byvanie, jedlo, ale dostane aj z predaja sumu. 
Horšia stránka veci: klub musí odsúhlasiť v prípade, že príde dobrá ponuka, výhodná pre agentúru. Čo sa teda týka predaja a duelu agentúra-klub tak vyhráva agentúra. Adi, Kubík, Depetris, Moses ak si si všimol, tak ani s jedným sa v médiách nešpekulovalo o predlžovaní zmluvy, bolo vždy prakticky jasné, že odídu, či na prestup, či na hosťovanie. Na papieri sú teda hráčmi klubu, aj na výplatnej páske, ale inak patria agentúre, s odchovancami to tak nefunguje, tí patria klubu. Agentúra má z toho to čo vložila + zisk z predaja."


----------



## wuane

ayoz said:


> Ako si majú zobrať príklad? Majú písať random zahraničným investorom či ich nekúpia? Lebo slovenskí slovo koncepcia nepoznajú, možno Antošík.


Nechapem tomuto postu. Ved prave z tej koncepcie by si mali brat priklad, ak ju nepoznaju tak si ju osvojit. Nehovorim ze je to recept na uspech, ale je to rozhodne recept na atraktivny futbal: Investovat do mladeze, zaklad kadra aby tvorili odchovanci, vhodne ich doplnat nakupmi, hracov ktori prerastu ligu predat do zahranicia, peniaze znova otocit do mladeze, budovania infrastruktury...


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## SunshineBB

Za priklad v slovenskych podmienkach by som z dlhodobeho hladiska daval len Zilinu, aj ked ani tam to nie je na 100%, hlavne vo vztahu klub - fanusikovia.

Trencinu titul prajem, avsak jeho koncepcia a fungovanie sa mi nepaci. Aka je moznost dlhodobeho plnovania a progresu pri takom systeme akym funguje? Mozu vlastne bojovat o hraca, ak chcu aby zostal v klube aj na zapasy LM? Mozu vlastne vobec predlozit nejaku ponuku? Mne to pride ako prestupna stanica, a moze sa stat ze muzstvo, ktore hra dnes najlepsi futbal v lige moze o pol roka vyzerat uplne inak, podla toho ako sa agentura rozhodne. Alebo som to zle pochopil. Ale z tohto hladiska je na tom Zilina omnoho lepsie, ked s vlastnymi odchovancami a dorastencami skoncila druha. A to sa mi fakt velmi tazko hovori o nasom najvacsom superovi v lige, kedze nasa Dukla je komplet KO. A to ani druha liga nie je ista.

Aby sme neboli uple off.

Trencin: Dufam ze ten stadion sa zacne coskoro riesit, jednak oslavit titul na tej ruine je nedostojne, hrat LM alebo EL na stadione Dubnice alebo Ziliny taktiez, a nehovorim o tom, ze Trencin bude nasledujucu sezonu hrat zrejme opat o titul, a byt dlhodoboh najlepsim klubom na Slovensku s najhorsim (ne)stadionom je hanba. Lenze na Slovensku sa najskor bura, potom mysli.

Bystrica: Buduci tyzden je stretnutie Nosko(primator), Gajdosik(viceprimator) a Kovacik. Mesto ponuka dlhodoby prenajom pre Kovacika (kedze stat nemoze stadion mestu predat, pretoze nie je "nepotrebny"), v pripade dohody s armadou by bolo mesto ochotne pustit zilou 1,5 mil € pre rekonstrukciu. Prenajom je vsak pre Kovacika podla jeho vlastnych slov neprijatelny, tazke to bude este zaujimave, a vysledok moze byt celkom pozitivny ale aj naozaj velmi smutny. Dukla nema pre Kovacika bez stadiona cenu, a ako taka potom nema cenu uz pre nikoho. Momentalne je to klub bez licencie, bez B timu, bez hracov a bez stadiona. A v poslednych zapasoch aj bez fanusikov. A s OBROVSKYM dlhom.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## eddieivo

Fíha: http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk1/clanok192076-Kosice_nedostali_licenciu_mieria_do_druhej_ligy.htm


----------



## GROBARjf

smutne...o chvilu bude kazda dedina hrat tu trapnu ligu


----------



## eddieivo

A kto má hrať teda tú našu ligu keď nie dediny, kt. na to majú?


----------



## simiKE

dediny sice nato maju ale cim viac tam bude dedin tym to bude menej zaujimat ..co je pri terajsom zaujme viac nez zle mna urcite nezaujimaju zapasy podbrezova - skalica, myjava - podbrezova a podobne


----------



## eddieivo

Takže aké je riešenie? Pustí sa do ligy KE, PO, Lokomotíva, Humenné, Petržalka, Nitra, Dubnica či Prievidza hoci na to nemajú prachy prípadne nemajú vyhovujúci štadión ale majú tradíciu?

Akože ja chápem kam tým mieriš, ale bolo by to nefér voči tímom, kt. sú v lige teraz a sú nazývané dedinami (čo mi príde v malom Slovensku úsmevné pomenovanie). Aj tak, je vôbec otázne či Skalica pôjde vyššie, či jej to schvália.


----------



## SunshineBB

eddieivo said:


> Takže aké je riešenie? Pustí sa do ligy KE, PO, Lokomotíva, Humenné, Petržalka, Nitra, Dubnica či Prievidza hoci na to nemajú prachy prípadne nemajú vyhovujúci štadión ale majú tradíciu?
> 
> Akože ja chápem kam tým mieriš, ale bolo by to nefér voči tímom, kt. sú v lige teraz a sú nazývané dedinami (čo mi príde v malom Slovensku úsmevné pomenovanie). Aj tak, je vôbec otázne či Skalica pôjde vyššie, či jej to schvália.


Ja myslim ze to, na co reagujes bolo len konstatovanie, ze je to smutne. Nikto tu netvrdi ze ligu maju hrat kluby pred krachom ako Dukla a Kosice, alebo kluby v ocistci ako Nitra a Presov, alebo dokonca kluby ktore uz defacto zmizli z povedomia ako Banik Prievidza, Chemlon Humenne ci BSC Bardejov. Akurat su mnohi znechuteni tym, kam sa nas futbal dostal, to je nieco ine.


----------



## atila123

Mnohi su znechuteni a mnohi su radi kam sa ich klub dostal alebo dostane.
Kto z nas by chcel pracovat pre Vahostav (1FC Kosice ) ktory neplati faktury svojim dodavatelom (hracom ) a vylucenie z ligy je spravne bez ohladu na to ci to su velke Kosice , Slovan alebo Myjava a Podbrezova. Toto predsa nieje chyba slovenského futbalu ale majitela a manazerov klubu. Pravdepodobne pre takuto situaciu ( aby sa do nej nedostaly ) uvolnily v Senici najdrahsich hracov - Kona ,Majtan
Toto je podla mna jedina spravna cesta na chudobnom a malom Slovensku a tak to nastastie uz robi aj Antosik v Ziline


----------



## robinos

*no uvidime*

No už sa tu opäť útočí a uráža. Nuž takto situácia v KE či BB je dlhodobo otrasná. Je tomu niekolko rokov či krajské Košice zachránil v lige istý pán Podolák z Ličartoviec (1400 obyv ktoré postúpili do ligy)... Odvtedy KE mútia ligovú vodu. Či by bolo bez Podolaka lepšie ? Asi možno ani nie, keďže aj Lokomotíva na ligu napríklad v tomto momente nemá. BB po odchode šéfa SFZ detto, ale ani s ním to predtým nebolo zrovna terno. Tak ako podobne Nitra či Prešov. 
Bohužiaľ, za socializmu boli peniaze isté v týchto kluboch. Po nástupe novej doby je to boj a pre niekoho aj šťastný ( Filo , Antosik či Levarsky atď.) kde z klubov hrajúcich maximálne 1.SNFL urobili niečo viacej. Ale povedzme si ,že aj Slovan bez Kmotríka by bol už dávno v kytkách. Šport je boj o prežitie na Slovensku už 25 rokov. A jednoducho prináša aj tvrdé pády, nie ako za sociku,kedy bolo všetko dopredu vládou dané.

A čo bude nasledovať ? No v prvom rade som zvedavý či Michalovce budú chcieť naozaj do ligy. Doteraz to bolo v rovine, že niekto im ukryvdil alebo nebolo športové šťastie. Už sú tam a teraz som zvedavý či vykľučkujú. Skalica neviem či bude chcieť do ligy, oni moc nechceli ani do tej druhej. Predsa je treba obrovské prachy položiť na stôl. Ale končí hokej v SI na profi úrovni, tak možno to nejak dajú. Skalica miluje šport. Je tu uvoľnená dotácia pre Nové Zámky (750.000) tie by mohli ísť do SI teoreticky. Ako záhorák by som bol samozrejme nadšený, ale dnes tomu dávam tak 25 percent. A teda kto potom. Pred viac ako rokom sme sa bavili o výmene Bystrice s Popradom, majetkové prepojenie a k tomu silná pozícia SFZ. Tak možno je to tu. Ešte mi vŕta v hlave Lokomotíva Košice. Sú stabilizovaný, vrátili by sa na svoj domovský štadión. Možno je v zákulisí v Košiciach nejaký významný hráč. No uvidíme o chvíľu.

Takže do diskusie 2 miesta vo FL:

Michalovce 75 perc.
Poprad 50 perc.
Lokomotíva 30 perc.
Skalica 25 perc.
Niekto iný 20 perc.


----------



## Anuris

Ja sa namiesto bedakania nad stavom Fortuna ligy este prostrednictvom niekolkych vybranych clankov poveziem na trencianskej majstrovskej euforii (mimochodom, gratulujem k zasluzenemu titulu )...

Z druhej ligy až k senzačnému titulu. Pozrite si príbeh Trenčína

Desať dôvodov, prečo je Trenčín najlepší na Slovensku 

Nová slovenská fotbalová pohádka: Nedaleko od Trenčína


O Trencine sa mimochodom nedavno pisalo aj v Guardiane. A z facebooku Rybnicka starsieho ohladne stadiona:



> Nerieste teraz stadion. V juni to budeme schvalovat. Nebojte sa. Stadion bude!!! Teraz sa teste z double. Sme majstriiii!!!


----------



## Anuris

SunshineBB said:


> Trencinu titul prajem, avsak jeho koncepcia a fungovanie sa mi nepaci. Aka je moznost dlhodobeho plnovania a progresu pri takom systeme akym funguje? Mozu vlastne bojovat o hraca, ak chcu aby zostal v klube aj na zapasy LM? Mozu vlastne vobec predlozit nejaku ponuku? Mne to pride ako prestupna stanica, a moze sa stat ze muzstvo, ktore hra dnes najlepsi futbal v lige moze o pol roka vyzerat uplne inak, podla toho ako sa agentura rozhodne. Alebo som to zle pochopil. Ale z tohto hladiska je na tom Zilina omnoho lepsie, ked s vlastnymi odchovancami a dorastencami skoncila druha. A to sa mi fakt velmi tazko hovori o nasom najvacsom superovi v lige, kedze nasa Dukla je komplet KO. A to ani druha liga nie je ista.


Neviem ako to presne v Trencine funguje, ale vsimol som si, ze aj ked im odide nejaky hrac, z ktoreho sa behom posobenia v klube stala lokalna hviezdicka (Depetris, Peltier, Adi, Simon, Hajradinovic, Lobotka...), tak ho vzdy dokazu okamzite nahradit niekym dalsim bez toho, aby to malo vplyv na vykonnost timu - ta sa naopak kazdym rokom zlepsuje. A nie som sam, kto si to vsimol, v tom clanku na SME to uvadzaju ako jeden z dovodov, preco je Trencin majstrom:



> *3. Kľúčových hráčov nahradili ešte lepšími*
> 
> Po jesennej časti odišli dvaja najlepší strelci tímu - Haris Hajradinovič a Moses Simon, ale ďalší ich bez problémov nahradili. Najväčším prínosom bol Gino Van Kessel. Na jar sa vrátil z francúzskeho Arlesu a v lige dal šesť gólov.
> 
> Strelecky zaujal aj mladík Matúš Bero.
> 
> „Veľakrát sa stalo, že nám odišiel kvalitný hráč, ale zaňho prišiel ešte kvalitnejší. Dobre pracujeme aj s mládežou a každého pol roka nám vyskočí nejaký odchovanec,“ vysvetľoval tréner Martin Ševela


Navyse v klube a muzstve evidentne panuje dobra atmosfera, kedze odidenci, aj ked su to zvacsa zahranicni legionari, sa nadalej zaujimaju ako sa ich byvalim spoluhracom dari a aktivne im pri ich ceste za titulom vyjadrovali podporu prostrednictvom odkazov na socialnej sieti.

A ani s vlastnymi odchovancami na tom AS nie je zle, staci mrknut SEM.


----------



## eddieivo

SunshineBB said:


> Ja myslim ze to, na co reagujes bolo len konstatovanie, ze je to smutne. Nikto tu netvrdi ze ligu maju hrat kluby pred krachom ako Dukla a Kosice, alebo kluby v ocistci ako Nitra a Presov, alebo dokonca kluby ktore uz defacto zmizli z povedomia ako Banik Prievidza, Chemlon Humenne ci BSC Bardejov. Akurat su mnohi znechuteni tym, kam sa nas futbal dostal, to je nieco ine.


Rozumiem tomu, iba mi nekedy príde, že sa zbytočne moc kydá na malé kluby vo Fortune, ako keby sme za to mohli či už v Senici, Myjave či v ZM, že liga je aká je.


----------



## 1palob1

Rekonštrukcia v Podbrezovej: 


> Počas zimnej prestávky sme rekonštruovali časť vnútorných priestorov hlavnej sociálnej budovy - úpravu šatní hostí, zväčšenie kapacity toaliet pre mužov, ženy, imobilných návštevníkov, úpravy miestnosti prvej pomoci, dopingovej kontroly, rozhodcov, novinárov, televízie...
> Severnú - malú - tribúnu momentálne rozširujeme východným a západným smerom o dve polia. Na celej tejto tribúne je už namontovaná nová strecha polkruhového tvaru z polykarbonátu, ktorá je vizuálne rovnaká, ako odsúvateľná strecha hlavnej južnej tribúny. V priestoroch pod rozšírenou časťou severnej tribúny bude predajňa suvenírov, občerstvenie, VIP zóna.
> Na hlavnej - južnej - tribúne budú nainštalované kompletne nové sedačky, ktoré budú dvojfarebné a budú vytvárať reklamný nápis názvu našej firmy. Na každej fotografii zo štadiónu bude jasné, komu patrí a kde sa nachádza.


Hracia plocha bude vyhrievaná z neďalekého závodu odpadovým teplom :


> Od jesene 2016 bude musieť byť každý futbalový štadión 1. ligy vybavený vyhrievaním hracej plochy. Už pri navrhovaní nového odprášenia elektrických pecí sme výhľadovo počítali s tým, že okrem využitia odpadného tepla na vykurovanie budov v starom závode v Podbrezovej ho možno využijeme aj na štadióne. V súčasnosti vykurujeme už takmer všetky budovy, (aj mimo areálu SZ, napr. budovu ŽP Informatika, ŽP Šport...). Stále však máme voľné kapacity na to, aby sme mohli vyhrievať aj hraciu plochu futbalového ihriska. Aj v poslednej strednej oprave v apríli sme robili optimalizačné softvérové úpravy na chladení odprášenia, aby sme získali potrebnú vyššiu teplotu vody.
> Vyhrievanie je postavené na osvedčenej technológii nemeckej firmy Rehau. Na hracej ploche bude položených takmer 30 kilometrov rúrového vykurovacieho systému, ktorý bude umiestnený v hĺbke 250 milimetrov, tesne pod korienkami trávy. Aby nedošlo k ich spáleniu, budú tam snímače, ktoré budú monitorovať teplotu pri koreňovej sústave, ktorá nesmie presiahnuť 29 stupňov Celzia.


Pod trávnik využijú umelé vlákna :


> Ako prvý štadión v SR využijeme technológiu, ktorá bola vymyslená na britských ostrovoch. Je to kolíska futbalu, kde sa tento šport hrá počas celého roka a tiež sú tam nie veľmi priaznivé poveternostné podmienky. Túto technológiu budeme aplikovať v poslednej desaťcentimetrovej hrúbke hracej plochy, na ktorej potom bude vysiata tráva. Spočíva v tom, že špeciálne umelé vlákna (polyméry) s hrúbkou ľudského vlasu, budú zmiešané s organickou látkou a pieskom, rozprestreté, vyspádované ako podkladová vrstva a uvalcované na hracej ploche. Korene trávy sa potom spoja s umelým vláknom. Polymérové vlákno umožní väčšie zaťaženie hracej plochy, hráči nebudú tak poškodzovať plochu vykopávaním trsov trávy, môže sa viac trénovať na ploche hlavného štadiónu.



















Zdroj : http://www.zpfutbal.sk/sport/zpfutbal.nsf/page/07418096E6FC1F94C1257E50001EF891


----------



## eddieivo

Nemáte niekto informácie o chystanej rekonštrukcii štadiónu v NR? Vraj tam je rekonštrukcia schválená už aj mestom.


----------



## lukass111

^^ par stran dozadu sa to tu riesilo 
http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/c...lstvo_odsuhlasilo_rekonstrukciu_stadiona.htm?


----------



## chefe

inac neviete ci by sa nemal modernizovat aj zimny stadion v Nitre toto leto? nieco sa mi zda ze to mali robit minuly rok ale odlozili to na toto leto, fico im dal dotaciu 0,5 mil€ sa mi zda pred nejakymi volbami


----------



## Ayran

hovorilo sa o novych mantineloch ale nejak je ticho


----------



## sivo

Nitra by si zasluzila novu halu napr ako Liberec, v sucasnosti ma asi najhorsiu halu v lige


----------



## ayoz

sivo said:


> Nitra by si zasluzila novu halu napr ako Liberec, v sucasnosti ma asi najhorsiu halu v lige


Tú by okrem Košíc a Popradu potreboval asi každý.


----------



## Tepicko

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/188124/majitel-trencina-la-ling-o-stadione-stavat-zacneme-buduci-rok/

Drzim palce v Lige Majstrov.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://ruzomberok.dnes24.sk/vyhrievany-travnik-a-dostavana-tribuna-pomozu-rozhodujuce-je-vsak-futbalove-srdce-206556

V Ružomberku po rekonštrukcii aj logistické zmeny. 

Zo zákulisia ešte môžem povedať, že existujú rôzne kuloárne šumy o investíciach majiteľa (Filo) do klubu, ale žial, ako už mnohoráz v histórii sa to nemusí potvrdiť a ak aj, tak o koncepčnosti nebude ani chýru, ani slychu.


----------



## ayoz

ruzomberok.ok said:


> http://ruzomberok.dnes24.sk/vyhriev...zu-rozhodujuce-je-vsak-futbalove-srdce-206556
> 
> V Ružomberku po rekonštrukcii aj logistické zmeny.
> 
> Zo zákulisia ešte môžem povedať, že existujú rôzne kuloárne šumy o investíciach majiteľa (Filo) do klubu, ale žial, ako už mnohoráz v histórii sa to nemusí potvrdiť a ak aj, tak o koncepčnosti nebude ani chýru, ani slychu.


Čo sa týka tej dostavby tribúny, tak to znamená, že sa za ňou dostavia nejaká klubová budova priamo napojená na tribúnu alebo ako? Ešte by ma zaujímala, ktorú to idú dorábať? Tú s nápisom Ružomberok alebo tú farebnú (kde by sa už zišla výmena sedačiek)?


----------



## lukass111

^^ preraba sa ta nova, s citatelnym napisom Ruzomberok, ta stara zapadna by si veru zasluzila nove sedacky a opravit strechu, ked prsi na 2 3 miestach zateka na divakov  nova sa dostaval v 2006 ked sa ziskal titul, odvtedy sa v utrobach spravili len 2 bufety, WC boli, dalej sa spravil VIP salon + press centrum, kde byvaju tlacovky  inak mozno 1 miestnost pre fankluv a je komplet zvnutra nedorobena uz 9 rokov...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

ayoz said:


> Čo sa týka tej dostavby tribúny, tak to znamená, že sa za ňou dostavia nejaká klubová budova priamo napojená na tribúnu alebo ako? Ešte by ma zaujímala, ktorú to idú dorábať? Tú s nápisom Ružomberok alebo tú farebnú (kde by sa už zišla výmena sedačiek)?


Obe majú napisané RUŽOMBEROK, ale na tej staršej to už nie je tak zreteľne vidieť. Na novšej tribúne, ktorá je oficiálne stále neskolaudovaná a je len "dočasne" udelená výnimka sa bude dorábať infraštruktúra, keďže ako Lukáš píše, sú tam len bufety a wc.


----------



## wuane

Tak dnes sme spoznali definitivne postupujucich do prvej ligy, Michalovce a Skalica. 

Z hladiska stadionov si myslim ze Michalovce budu prinosom, mali na 2. ligu vybornu navstevnost, tak snad im to vydrzi (nevidim dovod preco by nenamlo,ak im vyrazne nezdrazeju vstupne).

Skalica je na tom asi o cosi horsie, tam mam obavy aj s navstevami, predsalen v tak malom meste mat extraligovy hokej a aj prvoligovy futba... neviem neviem. Nepredpokladam ze by sa nejak vyraznejsie pustili do vystavby infrastruktury. Este aj tie Michalovce su v porovnani so Skalicou velke mesto.


----------



## GROBARjf

No ja neviem nikde to neni oficialne. Myslim hlavne SFZ a ULK to len nase media pustaju von, ale to odkial to maju nehovoria.


----------



## SunshineBB

Skalica je moj druhy domov, laska na cely zivot, ale prvu ligu im fakt neprajem. 
Michalovce to je ine. Navstevy dlhe roky ako na prvu ligu, pri relativne dost vysokom vstupnom, dobry stadion a niekolkorocny boj o postup. A navyse maju cez 40 tisic obyvatelov, to je uz aspon nejaky zaklad. Navyse siroko daleko, a to znamena naozaj siroko daleko (najblizsie v Ruzomberku) nebude iny prvoligovy klub.


----------



## wuane

GROBARjf said:


> No ja neviem nikde to neni oficialne. Myslim hlavne SFZ a ULK to len nase media pustaju von, ale to odkial to maju nehovoria.


No takto, z bodoveho hladiska ich uz treti Presov nedobehne. Myslim ze Michalovce maju jasny ciel postupit, u Skalice je samozrejme moznost ze sa vzdaju postupu.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Skalica je moj druhy domov, laska na cely zivot, ale prvu ligu im fakt neprajem.
> Michalovce to je ine. Navstevy dlhe roky ako na prvu ligu, pri relativne dost vysokom vstupnom, dobry stadion a niekolkorocny boj o postup. A navyse maju cez 40 tisic obyvatelov, to je uz aspon nejaky zaklad. Navyse siroko daleko, a to znamena naozaj siroko daleko (najblizsie v Ruzomberku) nebude iny prvoligovy klub.


Podbrezová je určite bližšie ako Ružomberok 

V GBS hovorili, že Nitra má mať nakoniec kapacitu 8500, dni 5500 divákov. To už by mohol byť celkom pekný štadión, ale pravdepodobne to bude Seda.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Podbrezová je určite bližšie ako Ružomberok


Casovo ani nie  Ale inak mas pravdu, na nasu horehronsku kamaratku som akosi pozabudol, cim to asi bude.


----------



## vadzi

GROBARjf said:


> No ja neviem nikde to neni oficialne. Myslim hlavne SFZ a ULK to len nase media pustaju von, ale to odkial to maju nehovoria.


Michalovce si to idú oficiálne na webe klubu. Každopádne sa teším, Michalovský okres má 120 tisíc obyvateľov, mesto 40 tisíc, okrem ženskej hádzanej (nie že by som si ju nevážil, práve naopak) sme si zaslúžili ešte jeden extraligový šport. Je super, že je to práve futbal - hádam si udržíme návštevnosť, aj keď tých 5 eur (zvýšili vstupné v nadstavbe...) je na Michalovce celkom dosť, hokej stojí dve. 

Uvidíme, ako dopadne rekonštrukcia zimáku, možno potom potlačíme aj hokej, haha.


----------



## wuane

^^ ja som rad aj za to ze na vychode ostane prvoligovy futbal. Po vyluceni Kosic by to bola fakt dost velka anomalia aby tak velke uzemie nereprezentoval aspon jeden klub. Aj ked teda sanca ze postupia Michalovce ale aj Presov tu bola. Michalovce si postup rozhodne zasluzia, budem vam drzat palce, vidiet ze sa tam okolo futbalu robi slusna robota.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ja nespochybnujem ze nemali cas na napravu. Ja to celkom sledujem, viem ze Znojmo muselo hrat v Brne, ze Varnsdorf zrejme bude hrat v Jablonci ci kde to. Tam su trosku ine pravidla ako v nasej kofola lige.
> 
> Nepochopil si hlavnu myslienku mojho prispevku. Ja idem ta trocha proti prudu a asi mam dost extremisticky nazor, len jednoducho nerozumiem tomu, ked sa na nejakom stadione hrava 60 rokov futbal, zazival navstevy cez 30 tisic divakov, v nedavnej dobe 15-18 tisic pravidelne, a dnes sme taky pohodlny, ze nam ten stadion nepostacuje?


No očividne sme  Zase v Česku to majú dosť zle nastavené, pretože tie rozdiely požiadaviek na štadióny v prvej a druhej lige sú obrovské. U nás by mali byť o tie 3 roky zhruba podobné, ale s tým, že SFZ ten program robí aj pre 2. ligu, nie len pre prvú.

A celkom nerozumiem, prečo by malo byť lúčenie sa aj s druhou ligou lepší prípad?


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A celkom nerozumiem, prečo by malo byť lúčenie sa aj s druhou ligou lepší prípad?


Je situacia, VRAJ, ze okrem druhej ligy na ktoru nemame licenciu su aj alternativy tretej ligy alebo zaniku klubu. V takom pripade prekusnem aj tretiu ligu (cize lucenie s druhou ligou, viem napisal som to ako madar), len nie koniec Dukly.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Je situacia, VRAJ, ze okrem druhej ligy na ktoru nemame licenciu su aj alternativy tretej ligy alebo zaniku klubu. V takom pripade prekusnem aj tretiu ligu (cize lucenie s druhou ligou, viem napisal som to ako madar), len nie koniec Dukly.


A to by ju akože Dukla nehrala na Štiavničkách alebo by sa zlúčila s Rakytovcami/Kremničkou alebo ako? Hlavne už by to bolo skoro jedno či 3. liga alebo zánik. Väčšina ľudí by aj tak nechodila na Duklu, lebo 3. liga sa hrá vtedy keď aj dedinské súťaže, ale na kluby zo svojich mestských častí a dedín. No zajtra sa dozvieme, ako to celé dopadne.


----------



## eddieivo

Niečo ku MFK Skalica a ich možného postupu do Fortuna ligy:

http://www.tvregion.tv/s-najvacsou-pravdepodobnostou-bude-skalica-hrat-fortuna-ligu/


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A to by ju akože Dukla nehrala na Štiavničkách alebo by sa zlúčila s Rakytovcami/Kremničkou alebo ako? Hlavne už by to bolo skoro jedno či 3. liga alebo zánik. Väčšina ľudí by aj tak nechodila na Duklu, lebo 3. liga sa hrá vtedy keď aj dedinské súťaže, ale na kluby zo svojich mestských častí a dedín. No zajtra sa dozvieme, ako to celé dopadne.


Urcite by to nebolo jedno. Hrat 2 sutaze pod fortuna ligou ako Dukla a moct v pripade zaujmu postupit vyssie alebo neexistovat, to je obrovsky rozdiel. Nejde o to co bude na jesen, ide o to co bude o 5 rokov, a v takom pripade je prijatelne vsetko okrem zaniku.

Zajtra ma by to stretko ci ako?
Edit: http://www.bystricoviny.sk/sport/prezije-po-50-rokoch-nasa-futbalova-dukla/ pozeram ze tu je to vsetko cierne na bielom


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Urcite by to nebolo jedno. Hrat 2 sutaze pod fortuna ligou ako Dukla a moct v pripade zaujmu postupit vyssie alebo neexistovat, to je obrovsky rozdiel. Nejde o to co bude na jesen, ide o to co bude o 5 rokov, a v takom pripade je prijatelne vsetko okrem zaniku.
> 
> Zajtra ma by to stretko ci ako?
> Edit: http://www.bystricoviny.sk/sport/prezije-po-50-rokoch-nasa-futbalova-dukla/ pozeram ze tu je to vsetko cierne na bielom


To je pravda, ale ak to bude 3. liga, tak je jasné že preto, že sa nedohodli na Štiavničkách a budú ju hrať niekde v Radvani alebo hocikde inde a s tým, že asi za tie 4 milióny postavia nejakú blbú Sedu niekde ako mestský štadión. 

A ešte by sa pokojne mohla stať vec, ako s českou Duklou alebo Bohemkou, že súčasná Dukla zanikne a povedzme teda tá Kremnička alebo Rakytovce kúpia názov, identitu a vlastne aj históriu tej súčasnej, z čoho vlastne vyplynie to, že Dukla bude v 3. lige, ale s čistým štítom.

EDIT: Armáda chce vraj za pozemok so štadiónom 2 milióny €.

EDIT 2: Zajtra od 12. bude Kováčik na Exprese a má hovoriť aj o štadiónoch.

EDIT 3: Takže sa prakticky na ničom nedohodli a definitívne sa má rozhodnúť 15. júna: http://www.bystricoviny.sk/sport/me...e-kupit-stadion-zvazuje-aj-vstup-do-fk-dukla/


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/c...ciach_bude_stavat_sa_zacne_este_tento_rok.htm


----------



## Anuris

^^ Vizualizacie:



























































































Zdroj: http://www.mfkkosice.sk/c/portal_pu...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate


----------



## JimmySK

Vyzerá to super. Ale pokial nezačne stavba, pripadne nebude aspon zakladný kamen tak pochybujem


----------



## ayoz

Vyzerá pekne, aj keď je menší. Takto nejako mal vyzerať štadión Artmedie v Petržalke.

Ale inak by sa mi niečo takéto okolo bystrickej dráhy páčilo


----------



## wuane

Je to fajn, aj ked vizualizacie su vizualizacie. Taka Slovinska cesta, kiez by ju naplnili.


----------



## robinos

Tak tá vizualizácia od reality má troška ďaleko nie ? Ja som napočítal minimálne 22 radov sedadiel / keď som si ich vybodkoval dokonca 24 /. Tak to by bola kapacita cez 20.000 miest... Tá vizualizácia vyzerá ,,tak,, dobre iba preto , že namiesto 10-12 radov sedadiel je tam viac ako dvojnásobok. Inak konšrtrukcia je ako od Sedy akurát je predľžená strecha. Inak profyl je ten istý. Strecha oceľová zbiehajúca sa časť s otvormi. Tribúna stojí na oceľovach pilieroch. No každopádne bodaj by to bolo realitou, nech je ako chce.


----------



## NuSo

Presne tak, najlepšie je to vidieť na v poradí 6 obrázku od Anurisa. Oni doslova spravili z 9000 štadióna minimálne 2x väčší, tie vizualizácie sú nereálne.


----------



## Subhuman

aj ten pohlad zhora je taky ze to vyzera ako kolos oproti tym ludom..

inak ak sa to niekedy postavi, by ma zaujimalo ci sa Lokomotiva vrati na svoj stadion potom?!


----------



## simiKE

lokomotiva kosice vlastni stadion v druzstevnej..neoplatilo by sa im asi platit najom za stadion v cermeli ked maju svoj zadarmo

navyse co sa tyka tych miest ze sa ich zda viac..stale to je len študia nie konecny projekt ..takto by to len priblizne malo vyzerat


----------



## Azbest

Stadion HC 07 Detva

_
Počas letnej prestávky sa intenzívne pracuje aj na rekonštrukcii zimného štadiona,ako prvé sa naištalovalo 300 nových sedačiek aby sa zvýšil komfort pre našich verných fanušikov..Na tieto jednotlivé miesta sa budú dať kúpiť aj pernamentky aby sa predchadzalo situáciam z minulej sezony a nemuseli ste čakať hodiny aby ste si chytili miesto..V blizkej dobe príde na rad nové osvetlenie a mantinely s plexisklom,takisto sa vynovila aj šatna A mužstva.._

zdroj:FB HC07Detva


----------



## ayoz

No keď sa porovnajú ľudia na prvom a predposlednom obrázku, tak to naozaj nejako nesedí


----------



## wuane

Su tam rendre modelov a aj photoshopove obrazky ,kde sa len akoze "vystihla" atmosfera. Ak bude realita ako na piatom obrazku , tak to bude myslim si super.

Siesty obrazok je fotka nejakeho ineho stadiona, kde je prilepena strecha z Kosickeho navrhu.


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.fksenica.eu/clanek.asp?id=Zacali-sa-pripravy-na-vyhrievany-travnik-2092


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> Tak tá vizualizácia od reality má troška ďaleko nie ? Ja som napočítal minimálne 22 radov sedadiel / keď som si ich vybodkoval dokonca 24 /. Tak to by bola kapacita cez 20.000 miest... Tá vizualizácia vyzerá ,,tak,, dobre iba preto , že namiesto 10-12 radov sedadiel je tam viac ako dvojnásobok. Inak konšrtrukcia je ako od Sedy akurát je predľžená strecha. Inak profyl je ten istý. Strecha oceľová zbiehajúca sa časť s otvormi. Tribúna stojí na oceľovach pilieroch. No každopádne bodaj by to bolo realitou, nech je ako chce.


Je pravda, ze ked pred rokom tento isty projekt ukazovali v reportazi na TV Nasa, tak sa tam spominalo, ze kapacita ma byt okolo 15k, co by zodpovedalo tym cca 22 radom sedaciek na vizualizaciach (vid porovnanie napr. s 15 tisicovym Kielce City Stadium alebo Audi Sportparkom v Ingolstadte, ktoreho kapacita sa pohybuje v rozmedzi 12-15k v zavislosti od toho, ci ide o medzinarodne zapasy alebo ligu, v ramci ktorej su niektore sektory vyhradene na statie).


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## robinos

Mňa len zaujíma, že keď už je trávnik skoro všade ako z bavlnky. Tak načo sa to budú tí naši ligisti teraz vyhovárať ?

Takže zostala iba Dunajská. Aj keď Pasienky sú celé zle, tam je problém už pri starej drenáži a vyhrievanie je vďaka tomu na dve veci.. Trenčianska umelka no dajme tomu. Žilina, Myjava a Moravce sú za vodou. Ešte tí dvaja nováčikovia. Celkom pozitívne konštatovanie.


Ružomberok:










Trnava:










Senica:










Podbrezová:










.
.
.


----------



## wuane

robinos said:


> Mňa len zaujíma, že keď už je trávnik skoro všade ako z bavlnky. Tak načo sa to budú tí naši ligisti teraz vyhovárať ?


Ja si myslim ze globalne pojde sportova uroven futbalu vyssie. To ze u nas je narodnym sportom nadavanie a kritizovanie neznamena, ze uroven ligy je po stranke sportovych vykonov nejaka zla. Problemom je/bola hlavne infrastruktura a nekulturne prostredie. Minuly rok som pochodil celkom dost zapasov ,videl som skoro vsetkym muzstva a objektivne mozem povedat ze na dobrych terenoch sa hral pekny futbal ( Trencin v Trnave, Senica na Myjave, DS v Trnave...). Na podmacanych roliach sa hrala klasicka dedinska kopana.


----------



## Teapack

Anuris said:


> Je pravda, ze ked pred rokom tento isty projekt ukazovali v reportazi na TV Nasa, tak sa tam spominalo, ze kapacita ma byt okolo 15k, co by zodpovedalo tym cca 22 radom sedaciek na vizualizaciach (vid porovnanie napr. s 15 tisicovym Kielce City Stadium alebo Audi Sportparkom v Ingolstadte, ktoreho kapacita sa pohybuje v rozmedzi 12-15k v zavislosti od toho, ci ide o medzinarodne zapasy alebo ligu, v ramci ktorej su niektore sektory vyhradene na statie).


Ta vyzualizacia je z kategorie propagandisticko-oyebovacich, ale treba pochvalit grafika ako umne zamaskoval tu istu SEDU co maju v Senici, akurat s transparentnou strechou meniacou farby a stlpmi obrastenymi brectanom. Joj a skoro som zabudol VyajPi priestory a vsetky tie dolezite veci, ktore sa v realy premietnu do skutocnosti akurat tak, ze SEDA v Senici bude stat cca 5 mil € a v Kosiciach 12 mil. €.

z clanku na mfkkosice.sk som akurat nepochopil predposlednu vetu: 
...
Mimochodom, v Dunajskej Strede majú dve alternatívy nového štadióna. Tá lacnejšia za 12,5 milióna eur by mala kapacitu 12 200 miest. Drahšia za 14 miliónov by už mala 13 800 sedadiel.
...
Co tim chtel autor rici?


----------



## chefe

Teapack said:


> Mimochodom, v Dunajskej Strede majú dve alternatívy nového štadióna. Tá lacnejšia za 12,5 milióna eur by mala kapacitu 12 200 miest. Drahšia za 14 miliónov by už mala 13 800 sedadiel.
> ...
> Co tim chtel autor rici?


A ta DS chce kedy vlastne zacat stavat? tam sa to hovori pomaly uz rok a stale nic


----------



## ayoz

DAC hovoril, ze najskor chcu postavit akademiu a potom stadion, ten by mal stat do roku 2018, tak ktovie ako su na tom aspon s tou akademiou.


----------



## chefe

V nitre uz maju namontovane nove mantinely


----------



## chefe

Zachytil som aj viac clankov, ze sa ma spravit aj mierna rekonstrukcia v trencine, ale ci sa tam naozaj aj nieco robi to neviem:

http://sport.sme.sk/c/7803275/posla...eur-na-rekonstrukciu-areny-pavla-demitru.html


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

https://www.facebook.com/MfkRuzomberok/photos/a.10153404806584893.1073741989.117009354892/10153496702279893/?type=1&theater

Do augusta by malo byt "hotovô".


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## ayoz

Takže Skalica bude môcť hrávať na svojom štadióne, ale musí do polroka vybudovať umelé osvetlenie a zmodernizovať šatne hostí. Očividne nič viac spraviť nemusí, žiadne navyšovanie kapacity, bufety alebo parkovanie. A ja sa pýtam, načo existujú tie pravidlá pre štadióny, keď polovicu z nich netreba dodržať a na druhú dostanú výnimku? Hanba.

Na porovnanie skalický štadión (hore) a štadión Varnsdorfu, kvôli ktorému ich nepustili do českej ligy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nie zeby som to necakal, ale je to naozaj smiesne. Vynimka cez vynimku a nahradny stadion v Senici? To bude mat sutaz aku atraktivitu, ak bude musiet Skalica hravat svoje zapasy v Senici? To je hadam vtip. 

Podmienky zrejme splnia, postavia 4 stoziare osvetlenia a o dva roky budu v tretej lige. Unika mi vyznam tejto šaškárne. Kto este nehral ligu, nech sa prihlasi ...


----------



## eddieivo

Plus som zvedavý aký to bude mať vplyv na návštevnosť v MY a v SE. Viem, že dosť ludí zo Skalice a jej blízkeho okolia chodilo na futbal práve do SE alebo do MY.


----------



## simiKE

kaslat na nich 2. liga bude paradna  mohli by radsej ju vysielat jak 1.


----------



## skyloky

Urcite bude zaujimave porovnanie navstevnosti 1. a 2. ligy na konci buducej sezony. Esteze Trnava uz bude hrat na novom stadione.


----------



## PatriotAH

Pre dalsi rok na FL nekupil TV prava nikto  a pochybujem, ze v 2. lige budu vyssie navstevnosti nakolko ste prehliadli, ze 2. liga ma stale 24 ucastnikov co z nej robi totalne neatraktivnu sutaz. Staci sa pozriet na navstevnosti tento rok - Nitra, Presov... kolko ludi mali? 500-900 najviac.


----------



## ayoz

To s tymi TV pravami je na smiech. Takti sa nasa liga naozaj nikam neposunie.

Co sa tyka 2. ligy, tak 24 klubov sice je, ale divaci prakticky nevidia rozdiel oproti FL, kedze je rozdelena do dvoch skupin po 12. Kazdopadne navstevnost urcite nebude mat vyssiu ani podobnu ako FL. Vo velkych mestach navstevnost este viac klesne a akurat v tych mensich mozno pride trochu viac divakov na kluby ako KE alebo Dukla. Ale aj to je diskutabilne, kedze si nemyslim, ze na Presov alebo Nitru chodilo k superom viac ludi ako na ine timy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Myslim ze dva zapasy v celom rocninku sa pribliza navstevou tym fortunaligovym a to Kosice - Presov a Dukla-Zvolen. Inak to bude zrejme vyhradne 500-1000 divakov , sem tam nejaka motyka vystreli. A na fortuna lige s vynimkou Trnavy 1500-2000.


----------



## SunshineBB

Inak ohladom Dukly a Stiavniciek nejake nove info:

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/?id=193546



> Rekonštrukcia štadióna na základe projektu SFZ do zabudnutia neupadla a do krajného termínu konca júna by ju mali rokujúce subjekty aj vyriešiť. Ivan Šabo: "*Je to na veľmi dobrej ceste a rekonštrukcia by nám mala vyjsť*. Financie, aké by sa mali vložiť vo výške štyridsať percent z celkovej dotačnej sumy 2,4 milióna a ich zdroje upresňovať nebudem, je to v štádiu riešenia, a možno všetko bude inak, akým spôsobom ich naplníme. Musíme si však počkať pár týždňov, my sa len teraz snažíme, aby mesto neutrpelo a aby sme pomohli ako futbalu, tak aj trebárs atletike, armádnemu stredisku. Jednoducho, našiel sa zaujímavý konsenzus."





> Ján Nosko: "Ak sa bude rekonštruovať štadión, bude treba financie aj z našej strany. Nepredbiehajme však, niečo sme prerokovali, hľadali riešenie a keby sme dostali štadión do mestského majetku, asi by bola vôľa do tohto procesu vstupovať. Túto tému sme zatiaľ neuzavreli, takže len verím, že spokojné budú všetky strany."
> 
> Vraj sa ponúka aj elegantné riešenie. "Som presvedčený, že kto vloží peniaze do klubu, tak ich nevyhodí do vetra. Mesto si zaslúži dôstojný športový stánok, kultiváciu celého prostredia štadióna."





> Tretinový akcionár klubu FK Dukla Ján Kováčik zdôraznil, že na rokovani vystupoval výhradne ako akcionár klubu a nie ako prezident SFZ. "Mesto chce vstúpiť do klubu a pomôcť, aby futbal v Banskej Bystrici fungoval. Všetko, čo tu vidíte, celú investíciu, sedačky, trávnik, zariadenie, to je všetko investícia klubu. Aj tu sa otvára téma, úsilie raz a navždy ju uzatvoriť silnie. Umelé osvetlenie patrí mestu, atletická dráha, pozemky armáde, čiže potrebujeme všetko jednoznačne sprehľadniť a zjednodušiť, najlepšie jediným vlastníkom, aby Slovenský zväz do štadióna v rámci projektu rekonštrukcie mohol poskytnúť 2,4 milióna. Rokujeme a ja mám počas tých dvanástich rokov pocit, že ústretovo, vo vedení mesta sme našli partnera, ktorému na futbale záleží. Pri predchodcoch terajšieho primátora sme vždy vo finálnej fáze zostali sami. Ak sa nám záver podarí, som presvedčený, že po niekoľkých rokoch sa Dukla do najvyššej súťaže vráti. Teraz potrebuje päťdesiat percent z rozpočtu prvoligového klubu, aby mohla Dukla v druhej lige normálne fungovať. Len nás nechajte pár týždňov a my vám oznámime elegantné riešenie, prospešné pre všetkých."


Ako to uz byva na Slovensku zvykom, od takychto stretnuti po zaciatok vystavby prejde aj 10 rokov ak vobec, no musime byt optimisti. Momentalne je prioritou zachrana v II.lige co bude tvrdy oriesok, potom stadion, ale aspon sa to riesi.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Myslim ze dva zapasy v celom rocninku sa pribliza navstevou tym fortunaligovym a to Kosice - Presov a Dukla-Zvolen. Inak to bude zrejme vyhradne 500-1000 divakov , sem tam nejaka motyka vystreli. A na fortuna lige s vynimkou Trnavy 1500-2000.


Aby Dukla a Zvolen hrali rovnakú ligu


----------



## Milos999

> Ale veď to všetko bude. Čo treba, urobia do začiatku súťaže a tie dve výnimky poriešia do jesene. Neviem parkoviská ? Veď v TT stavajú novú arénu a parkovanie nerieši nikto. Tak isto je to pri každom jednom štadióne na Slovensku. Ak je plno, parkuje sa všade. Tých povinných 50 VIP miest , či koľko to je bude určite. To akože teraz majú v Skalici postaviť parkovací dom ? A tie bufety a toalety na štavničkách. No veď napíš ako to tam je. Sektor hostí museli mať aj doteraz, v druhej lige. A čo sa týka TV. Tu je odpoveď http://www.tvregion.tv/s-najvacsou-pravdepodobnostou-bude-skalica-hrat-fortuna-ligu/ . Inak iróniou je, že doteraz nikto neprejavil záujem vysielať našu ligu v ďalšej sezóne. V Skalici sa toho veľa zmení, tak ako na Myjave,v Senici,v Podbrezovej atď. A kedy sa to zmení na Štiavničkách a inde, to je otázka. Ja viem , že si žil v Skalici, pár krát si to spomenul. A preto vieš , že pre šport sa tam robí posledné roky strašne veľa. Keby tak bolo všade.
> 
> A to porovnávanie. Nuž keď to porovnám s Pasienkami v 500 tisícovom meste, či Štiavničkami, tak mi to vyjde tragicky. Tomu ver a myslím, že sa zhodneme.


No urcite sa to casom zmeni ale podmienky UEFA by mali byt jednotne pre vsetky clenske staty, ktore hraju alebo chcu aj hrat klubove sutaze UEFA. Teraz su nastavene na tzv. „Infraštruktúra štadiónov 2018" cize by mala platit aj pre SFZ a aj FA CR nie ??? Tak potom ako je mozne, ze skoro identicke stadiony novacikov oboch statoch sa beru tak, ze v jednom nevyhovuje pre najvyssiu futbalovu sutaz a v druhom az na smiesne vynimky na najvyssiu sutaz celkovo vyhovuje ?! Nie je to o tom, ze SFZ udeluje kazdorocne vynimky pritom kazdy vidi rozdiel medzi stadionmi u nas a v cechach !? A takisto rozdiel medzi posudzovanim stadionov pre najvyssie futbalove sutaze v oboch statoch ??? A kazdy vidi, ze u nas su prilis makke a na rozdiel od nasich zapadnych susedov... Co oni neposudzuju podla najnovsich noriem a pravidiel od UEFY ??? Ako je potom mozne, ze uhol pohladu na tu istu normu a pravidla UEFA je zo strany ULK a SFZ iny ha ???

Porovnavat stadiony oboch novacikoch FL je smiesne... Aspon nejak takto ma seriozne vyzerat stadion na nasu prvu ligu a pritom SFZ ani vlada neprispeli v Michalovciach nijakymi dotaciami na rekonstrukciu stadiona MFK Zemplin !


----------



## ayoz

A o sem ešte dal Sunshine starý obrázok zo ZM. Čo sa týka štadióna v Michalovciach, tak ho radím na úroveň tých v MY, ZM alebo v Podbrezovej.


----------



## 1palob1

> No urcite sa to casom zmeni ale podmienky UEFA by mali byt jednotne pre vsetky clenske staty, ktore hraju alebo chcu aj hrat klubove sutaze UEFA. Teraz su nastavene na tzv. „Infraštruktúra štadiónov 2018" cize by mala platit aj pre SFZ a aj FA CR nie ??? Tak potom ako je mozne, ze skoro identicke stadiony novacikov oboch statoch sa beru tak, ze v jednom nevyhovuje pre najvyssiu futbalovu sutaz a v druhom az na smiesne vynimky na najvyssiu sutaz celkovo vyhovuje ?! Nie je to o tom, ze SFZ udeluje kazdorocne vynimky pritom kazdy vidi rozdiel medzi stadionmi u nas a v cechach !? A takisto rozdiel medzi posudzovanim stadionov pre najvyssie futbalove sutaze v oboch statoch ??? A kazdy vidi, ze u nas su prilis makke a na rozdiel od nasich zapadnych susedov... Co oni neposudzuju podla najnovsich noriem a pravidiel od UEFY ??? Ako je potom mozne, ze uhol pohladu na tu istu normu a pravidla UEFA je zo strany ULK a SFZ iny ha ???


No Milos999 problém v tvojom uvažovaní je ten že každý štátny zväz má svoje pravidlá ktoré sa síce prevezmú z UEFA ale licenčný systém je nadstavený v každom štáte na inej úrovni stačí si prečítať dokument „Infraštruktúra štadiónov 2018" čo je interný dokument pre SFZ a ligové súťaže na Slovensku. V Česku už takýto projekt prebehol a volal sa „Projekt Stadiony 2012 ". A ak si porovnáš tieto projekty tak u nás sa to len rozbehlo a v ČR s tým už skončili a majú nastavené jasné pravidlá pre licencie jednotlivých štadiónov. Na slovensku sa postupuje podľa harmonogramu a ak by si bol oboznámený s projektom samotným postupuje sa vo viacerých fázach, ktoré sú tam podrobne popísané a zatiaľ sme len na začiatku, čo netreba brať až tak negatívne pretože niekde sa začať musí. Preto má Skalica teraz výnimky len na dve veci, pričom napr. v ďalšej sezóne sa do povinných náležitostí nabalí viacej povinností a potom už bude problém asi aj kapacita štadióna resp. celkové zázemie alebo niektoré ďalšie veci pričom už musí mať ako stály účastník súťaže štadión bez výnimiek, pretože by ju už dostať nemala.


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> A o sem ešte dal Sunshine starý obrázok zo ZM. Čo sa týka štadióna v Michalovciach, tak ho radím na úroveň tých v MY, ZM alebo v Podbrezovej.


Stadion MFK Zemplin v Michalovciach je na urovni ked uz tak minimalne Senice ked nie lepsi a nie dvojtribunovej Podbrezovej... Jedine co mu chyba je vyhrievanie ale to je otazka financii a 3-4 tyzdnoch na realizaciu...


----------



## eddieivo

Skalica mala radšej hrať v Senici, než na svojom. Bez urážky, ale miestni diskutéri majú pravdu, ten štadión proste nie je prvoligový. Aj keď ho dorobia čo sa týka stožiarov a priestorov pre hostí, furt to bude nedostatočné.
Nech už sú Štiavničky či Pasienky akokoľvek špinavé či schátrané, je to proste kus histórie a futbalové stánky.


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Stadion MFK Zemplin v Michalovciach je na urovni ked uz tak minimalne Senice ked nie lepsi a nie dvojtribunovej Podbrezovej... Jedine co mu chyba je vyhrievanie ale to je otazka financii a 3-4 tyzdnoch na realizaciu...


Dvojtribúnová Podbrezová s rovnakou kapacitou ako Michalovce, navyše s prakticky všetkými miestami krytými? A to, že majú Michalovce za bránami tiež betón so sedačkami z toho ešte nerobí lepší štadión.


----------



## PatriotAH

ayoz said:


> Dvojtribúnová Podbrezová s rovnakou kapacitou ako Michalovce, navyše s prakticky všetkými miestami krytými? A to, že majú Michalovce za bránami tiež betón so sedačkami z toho ešte nerobí lepší štadión.


Hlavne je postaveny za vlastne a dotacie neprisli ani 1 cent  uz len kvoli tomu je lepsi nez ostatne spomenute. Michalovciam taky stadion staci, navyse podla mna je postaveny tak viac "stadionovejsie" kedze ma betonove tribuny okolo celeho obvodu. Prispevok Miniserstva skolstva nas sice obisiel nakolko podla nich asi ziaden netrebalo, kvoli nedavnej rekonstrukcii, ale dufam, ze do buducna pride balicek kvoli potrebe umeleho vyhrievania ai. kriteriam, ktore treba dotiahnut do r. 2018. Pri pohlade na ostatne kluby, ktore dostali po milione a viac by to bolo trochu nespravodlive, ze by sme si to museli zacvakat z vlastneho vrecka. Po tom verim, ze stadion bude spica.


----------



## iQual

*fo zp sport podbrezova*

BUDE TO JEDEN Z NAJKRAJŠÍCH FUTBALOVÝCH ŠTADIÓNOV 

Pred finišom ... no som zvedavý 

inak vlozil by som tu obrazok priamo, ale nemam dostatok prispevkov... momentalne piaty prispevok na stranke www podbrezovan.sk

podbrezovan.sk/regionnoviny/podbrezovan.nsf/page/2015_12_Bude_to_jeden_z_najkrajsich_futbalovych_stadionov 

podbrezovan.sk/regionnoviny/podbrezovan.nsf/2aa82f3489dbf53ec12573e5005640bc/80ff7d937ac89cc5c1257e69001bfbe2/Body/0.40E?OpenElement&FieldElemFormat=jpg


----------



## chefe




----------



## ayoz

V Dunajskej Strede sa čoskoro začne búrať. :horse: 

http://fcdac.sk/sk/spravy/2015/06/25/buracie-prace-na-stadione-schvalene

Škoda, že sa nakoniec rozhodli pre menšiu variantu. Tú druhú by teraz mohli predať nejakému inému slovenskému mestu/klubu, ktorý plánuje stavať. Návrh je to pekný a stačilo by zmeniť farby. Vlastne byť Kmotríkom (v prípade, že by mu išlo naozaj o štadión), tak by som to bral hneď a nech si štát stavia veľký národný kde chce. Ak to tu náhodou čítajú Nosko s Kováčikom, tak poproste Roba o väčší príspevok alebo bezúročný úver ako Košice a postavme také v BB okolo dráhy (alebo aj nie), nech sa do ligy vrátime v novom


----------



## the_magpies

V Ružomberku už pokladajú vyhrievací rošt 









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153404806584893.1073741989.117009354892&type=3

A prvý SEDA štadión sa nám začína zelenať už aj v Česku 









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.940051802727441.1073742056.212955218770440&type=3


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> Dvojtribúnová Podbrezová s rovnakou kapacitou ako Michalovce, navyše s prakticky všetkými miestami krytými? A to, že majú Michalovce za bránami tiež betón so sedačkami z toho ešte nerobí lepší štadión.


Ukaz mi v najvyssej sutazi ci uz v Cechach alebo v Polsku alebo v Madarsku alebo na Ukrajine stadion iba s dvoma tribunami a nic viac ako v Podbrezovej alebo v Ruzomberku ?! Pod pojmom stadion si predstavujem nieco ine ale urcite nie iba ja... Keby to bolo ako Ty tvrdis tak UEFA postavi v Senci alebo v Poprade NFC cisto len s dvoma tribunami chvalabohu aj oni maju este rozum ale aj vacsina nasich klubov a vedia ako ma vyzerat futbalovy stadion !
A Michalovce na rozdiel od kopu novacikov (Myjava, Podbrezova, ZM, Skalica ) si svoj stadion rekonstruovali sami a nedostali od SFZ a z vladnej dotacie nic... A to este sa nebavim o tom, ze SFZ poskytuje nemale dotacie aj okresnym mestam v ktorych kluby hraju len III. alebo IV. ligu ?! Pre 20 miest dotacia ano a pre Michalovce ktore vyhrali II. ligu a postupili do FL sa uz nezvysilo ??? A tie nekryte miesta nemusia byt nekryte navzdy...


----------



## chefe

Milos999 said:


> A Michalovce na rozdiel od kopu novacikov (Myjava, Podbrezova, ZM, Skalica ) si svoj stadion rekonstruovali sami a nedostali od SFZ a z vladnej dotacie nic... A to este sa nebavim o tom, ze SFZ poskytuje nemale dotacie aj okresnym mestam v ktorych kluby hraju len III. alebo IV. ligu ?! Pre 20 miest dotacia ano a pre Michalovce ktore vyhrali II. ligu a postupili do FL sa uz nezvysilo ??? A tie nekryte miesta nemusia byt nekryte navzdy...




SFZ nema rado vychod  Radsej vylucili kosice aby slovan nemusel chodit dva krat na vychod. Je to urcite ucelove, lebo ked si pozries ako hrali posledne dva roky dokla BB a predtym Nitra, tak Kosce su na tom lepise....


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Ukaz mi v najvyssej sutazi ci uz v Cechach alebo v Polsku alebo v Madarsku alebo na Ukrajine stadion iba s dvoma tribunami a nic viac ako v Podbrezovej alebo v Ruzomberku ?!  Pod pojmom stadion si predstavujem nieco ine ale urcite nie iba ja... Keby to bolo ako Ty tvrdis tak UEFA postavi v Senci alebo v Poprade NFC cisto len s dvoma tribunami chvalabohu aj oni maju este rozum ale aj vacsina nasich klubov a vedia ako ma vyzerat futbalovy stadion !
> A Michalovce na rozdiel od kopu novacikov (Myjava, Podbrezova, ZM, Skalica ) si svoj stadion rekonstruovali sami a nedostali od SFZ a z vladnej dotacie nic... A to este sa nebavim o tom, ze SFZ poskytuje nemale dotacie aj okresnym mestam v ktorych kluby hraju len III. alebo IV. ligu ?! Pre 20 miest dotacia ano a pre Michalovce ktore vyhrali II. ligu a postupili do FL sa uz nezvysilo ??? A tie nekryte miesta nemusia byt nekryte navzdy...












Taka Myjava ma len 3 tribuny, Jablonec, Boleslav alebo Pribram tiez. To mi pride horsie ako dve. Taka Dukla Praha ma dokonca len jednu.

A neviem co furt pises o tom, ze si to Michalovce platili same. To nema nic spolocne s tym ako stadion vyzera. Spravili to skor ako sa nieco davalo, tak smola. Zilina si to prakticky tiez spravila sama a neplacu tu kvoli tomu vkuse. Dostali teraz peniaze akurat na parkovisko a 2 sektory. 

SFZ nema rado vychod... Poprad, Presov, Bardejov, Humenne alebo Kosice sú kde? Toti mi pride len ako vyhovorka vychosniarov na to, ze proste nemaju schopne kluby a je jasne, ze ked na vychode je menej penazi ako na zapade, tak tam bude aj menej futbalu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Hned po precitani Milosovho prispevku som hladal na googli foto stadiona v Brage, kde sa dokonca hrali ME, no predbehol si ma 

Tiez si myslim ze je lepsie mat dve poriadne tribuny (Ruzomberok) a v pripade zaujmu ci zlepsenia ekonomickych moznosti dalsie dve dostavat, ako mat sedenie vsade okolo v 5 radoch radoch, z ktorych musi byt "uzasny" vyhlad. 

Stadion v Michalvciach nespochybnujem je pekny, ale to ci bol stavany z dotacie alebo nie nema absolutne ziadny vplyv na jeho kvalitu. Keby tie peniaze spadli z neba, tak je to uplne jedno, takze takyto argument pre porovnanie s ostatnymi je maximalne smiesny. Ked zmzrlinu dostanem, alebo si ju kupim, chuti inak? Nie.


----------



## simiKE

co sa tyka stadionu podbrezova vs michalovce takjednoznacne michalovce su natom milionkrat lepsie ..ne ta tribuna vytesana do kopca v podbrezovej ... tu sa ani neni o com bavit


----------



## wuane

Tak Braga je z architektonickeho hladiska dost unikatna, tam je velmi zaujimavo a jedinecne riesena stracha oboch tribun, zavesena na lanach ktore prechadzaju ponad hraciu plochu. Plus prirodna sceneria so skalou za brankou, na skale umiestnena velkoplosna obrazovka. To je fakt luxusny stadion ktoremu to ze nema tribuny za branou skor pomaha ako skodi.

https://www.google.sk/maps/@41.5625...KPk-S-9U48KmWg!2e0!3e5!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> co sa tyka stadionu podbrezova vs michalovce takjednoznacne michalovce su natom milionkrat lepsie ..ne ta tribuna vytesana do kopca v podbrezovej ... tu sa ani neni o com bavit


Rozviň túto myšlienku. Má väčšiu kapacitu ako "veľká" tribúna v Michalovciach, je celá krytá, predpokladám, že niekde v blízkosti je aj bufet alebo toalety. 

Tá michalovská je pekná, ale čo z toho, keď nie je ani na celú dĺžku ihriska? Ja v tom rozdiel nevidím a stojím si za tým.


----------



## simiKE

podbrezova je proste taky dedinsky stadion s 1 velkou tribunou stareho typu (nech je akokolvek velka) ktora bola postavena na kopci cize , neviem ake tam je zazemie, ale je tu moznost ze pod castou tribuny rastie vegetacia ktora sa skor ci neskor prebije na povrch. narychlo dostavane jednotlive komponenty koli 1. lige nedavaju ucelenu jednotnost stadiona. michalovsky stadion presiel rekonstrukciou , vyzera ako taky mensi ligovy stadion so vsetkym co k nemu patri ..tribuny za branami keby sa zastresili tak to moze zavidiet polka 1. ligy. keby tie tribuny za branami boli 2x take velke a a zastresene nevadilo by mi ani keby v KE bol taky stadion. Ale necudujem sa v Podbrezovej dlho liga nevydrzi skor ci neskor to padne naspat do druhej ligy (minimalne) cize takyto zlepenec zatial staci a potom to moze chartat dalej o niekolko rokov


----------



## ayoz

Aby sa do druhej ligy po sezóne nevrátili Michalovce. 

Opäť nerozumiem tvojím tvrdeniam. Kto by závidel Michalovciam tie ich "tribúny" za bránami? Myjava aj Zlaté Moravce to majú lepšie poriešené a vzhľadom na ich výšku z tade určite nebude lepší výhľad ako z oválov iných štadiónov. Ok, je to novšie, ale v čom sa to líši od takého Prešova? Rozumiem, že je to jediný novší štadión na Ďalekom východe, ale považovať ho za niečo extra? Jediní, kto vám ho možno závidia sú mestá ako Humenné, Bardejov, Trebišov, na západe možno Sereď alebo aj tá Skalica. 

Čo sa týka Podbrezovej, neviem kde berieš tú istotu, že tak skoro spadnú, dokonca do nižšej ako druhej ligy, keď v nej boli snáď 10 rokov ak nie viac a vždy hrali na vrchole, prakticky to isté ako Michalovce, akurát postúpili skôr a suverénnejšie. Skončili ste za nimi o 21 bodov, takže už to mi pasuje do úlohy outsidera skôr Michalovce. Navyše keby Soták chcel, mohol by s ňou vyhrať ligu. Tak isto, keby aj zostúpili, prečo by ten štadión mal chátrať? Tvoje vyjadrenia mi nedávajú logiku. A že ten štadión je narýchlo zložený zlepenec? Podľa mňa si s tým dávajú pekne načas a majú tam všetko, čo štadión potrebuje od vyhrievania, cez osvetlenie, takmer všetky miesta kryté, takže na rozdiel od Michaloviec, keby im prišiel plný dom (čo asi po vpadnutí Dukly nehrozí), nikto nezmokne ani na nikoho nebude pražiť slnko. 

A keby sa tu kvôli nejakým blbým dvom tribúnam za bránou rozčuľovali fanúšikovia Žiliny, Senice alebo Trnavy, ešte by som tomu rozumel, lebo by na to mali právo, ale Michaloviec, respektíve Košíc? Nebuďte smiešni a radšej buďte radi, že sa na Slovensku rekonštruujú štadióny všade, kde je to možné a je jedno či ide o Podbrezovú, Trnavu alebo Košice.


----------



## Anuris

Načo hneď zase negativisticky konspirovat ako to nevyzerá dobre, ako nie sú peniaze, projekt... Problem bol vo vyjasneni majetkových vzťahov okolo pozemkov pod stadionom a to sa hlasovanim poslancov práve vyriešilo. Keby nebol projekt, aspon nejaka rozpracovana verzia v pokročilom štádiu, tak by to nestihli začať stavať ani od jari 2016, kedže po dokončení projektovej dokumentacie ešte treba získať x vselijakych posudkov a povolení... Nejaké ideove vizualizacie už ukazovali rok a pol dozadu, takze predpokladam, že medzičasom na tom ďalej pracovali a hoci odvtedy nič ďalšie verejne neodprezentovali, v zákulisí už určite majú dosť konkrétnu predstavu ako má nový štadión vyzerať. A pokial ide o peniaze, tak info z klubu už dávno hovorilo, že La Ling na výstavbu zabezpečil 5 či 6 milionov, 2 a pol majú od štátu a za to už prvú etapu (buď iba novú hlavnu tribunu alebo rovno aj tribuny za brankami) v pohode postavia. Po vyhre majstrovského titulu navyše môžu ziskat nových sponzorov, ak by niečo uhrali v LM , tak za to sú ďalšie pekne premie a mozu stavat dalej. Cize aj ked to dlho trvá, o vystavbu v Trenčíne by som sa nebal. Dlho trval aj slubovany zisk titulu, ale napokon prišiel... a bude aj štadión. 

Tu je ešte nejaké ďalšie info: http://futbal.pravda.sk/fortuna-lig...hvalili-vystavbu-noveho-futbaloveho-stadiona/


----------



## robinos

Ja nemyslím, že všetko to stojí na vysporiadaní pozemkov s hodnotou na ktorej sa teraz dohodli 200.000e už cez tri roky. Ak niekto chce strašne veľmi preinvestovať takmer 5 miliónov, ešte k tomu dostane od štátu 2,4, tak nebude čakať a riešiť nejaký výkup pozemku v hodnote 200.000 a naťahovať sa o stotisíc hore dole. Jednoducho dám na stôl požadovaných sumu a staviam. To mi nebere. My sa už bavíme o fakt strašne dlhej dobe. Len či to nie je teraz o tom, že La Ling a spol snívajú o tom, že tie prachy zarobia tento rok v skupinovej fáze LM a na značnom predaji hráčov po úspechu. Mne príde, že dnes takú sumu nemajú a naháňajú iba termíny SFZ.


----------



## ayoz

Mám pocit, že fanúžikovia Trnavy si myslia, že do konca sveta už budú mať len oni nový štadión na Slovensku a nikto iný to nedokončí, pritom aj v Trnave bolo x návrhov a predlžovaní kým sa niečo reálne začalo stavať. Ja sa o štadión Trenčína nebojím, pretože La Ling aj Rybníček sa vždy ukazovali ako zodpovední funkcionári a musí im byť jasné, že súčasný stav śtadiónu pomaly nevyhovuje ani slovenskej lige a nie že v Európe. To, že nepredstavili nový projekt ma netrápi, prečo by nemohli chcieť robiť ten čo už predstavili? Spĺňal všetko čo štadión potrebuje. A keď máš 2,4 milióna, tak 200 tisíc určite nie je nič, určite za to spravíš na tom štadióne dosť. Možno keby maki rozpočet 24 miliónov, tak by sa to dalo brať ako nič.

Rovnako si myslím, že sa štadióny do tých 2-3 rokov postavia aj v KE a DS. Majú peniaze od štátu (Košice dokonca ešte viac ako ostatní), takže sa im to dosť oplatí.


----------



## potkanX

robinos said:


> Ja nemyslím, že všetko to stojí na vysporiadaní pozemkov s hodnotou na ktorej sa teraz dohodli 200.000e už cez tri roky. Ak niekto chce strašne veľmi preinvestovať takmer 5 miliónov, ešte k tomu dostane od štátu 2,4, tak nebude čakať a riešiť nejaký výkup pozemku v hodnote 200.000 a naťahovať sa o stotisíc hore dole. Jednoducho dám na stôl požadovaných sumu a staviam...


niekto mozno hej, ale laling nie. a jako poznam holandanov v biznise, tak snad nijaky z nich by to neurobil, ani keby to bolo 5 eur a nie stotisic.
chalani z klubu mi uz niekedy pred dvoma troma rokama vraveli, ze projekt maju hotovy, len ho nechceli ukazat, kym nebude realizacia hotovou vecou. no, uvidime, ci fcil nieco vytiahnu.
co mna teraz najviac sklamalo, je to, ze nerataju s prirodnou travou. tvrdia, ze maju jedine ihrisko na hran ie aj na treningy pre vsetky muzstva a prirodny travnik by taku zataz nezniesol. to je sice pravda, nezniesol, ale sakra naco teda pred desiatimi rokmi zburali exterierove hadzanarske hrisko za stadionom a urobili tam nieco, co vypada jaksi presne jako treningove hrisko? aj s brankami? a nevraviac o tom, ze laling uz neviem jako dlho vravi, jako zacnu vyuzivat hriska na ostrove, co by micudu dohodil od stadiona, kde su dve ci tri ihriska, povodne skvarove, dnes uz travnate a jako tam vybuduje treningove zazemie? a teraz idu tvrdit, ze proste nejde inak, vsetci musia chudinky malinke trenovat aj hrat na jedinom, hlavnom ihrisku.


----------



## MmFf

Bude tribúna v Podbrezovej po celej dĺžke ihriska?


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> Ja nemyslím, že všetko to stojí na vysporiadaní pozemkov s hodnotou na ktorej sa teraz dohodli 200.000e už cez tri roky. Ak niekto chce strašne veľmi preinvestovať takmer 5 miliónov, ešte k tomu dostane od štátu 2,4, tak nebude čakať a riešiť nejaký výkup pozemku v hodnote 200.000 a naťahovať sa o stotisíc hore dole.


Tak predtym boli ine problemy (zhananie penazi, buranie starych ochozov vo vlastnistve mesta atd.). A co sa tyka tej zdanlivo nizkej ciastky, o ktoru sa nestoji za to natahovat, tak ako naznacil potkan, podla vsetkeho islo princip a La Ling, ktory je z holandskeho prostredia zvyknuty vyuzivat ucelovo kazdy cent, nebol ochotny utracat peniaze navyse kvoli rozmarom nejakych pseudodolezitych politickych figurok, ktore sa uz mozno tesili ako si z nich naplnia vlastne vrecka.

Inak, co sa tyka tej umelej travy, tak hoci to nepriznaju, mozno sa jej nechcu vzdat aj preto, ze je to taka urcita konkurencna vyhoda, vdaka ktorej dosahuju doma lepsie vysledky (kedysi sa aj Trencinu vycitalo, ze je to iba muzstvo domacich zapasov).


----------



## ayoz

MmFf said:


> Bude tribúna v Podbrezovej po celej dĺžke ihriska?


Nie, len tak ako je teraz dostavana.


----------



## PatriotAH

MmFf said:


> Bude tribúna v Podbrezovej po celej dĺžke ihriska?


a kto by tam chodil? :lol:


----------



## robinos

No bodaj by ste mali aspoň z časti pravdu. Tá akadémia neboli pri vstupe La Linga sľubovaná v Stankovciach ? Ja myslím , že hej. Inak aj k tej umelke. Ešte pred pár mesiacmi má tu na fóre niekto presviedčal ,že je tá umelka nová a vo výbornom stave. A dnes sa vymieňa ? Ona bola zničená samozrejme pod tou záťažou 11tich mesiacov a desiatkach hodín tréningov a zápasov denne. Ono naozaj tam trénujú a hrajú tuším od starších žiakov po A tím vsetky kategórie. Stačí si pozrieť rozpis,minulú sezónu bol na webe AS. Ja La Lingovi až tak neverím, ako možno vy. Týždeň pred stratou dotácií sa takéto rozhodnutie dalo predpokladať.


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> Aby sa do druhej ligy po sezóne nevrátili Michalovce.


Ty mas nejaky komplex z klubu zo Zemplina ??? Co stale trepes o vypadnuti Michaloviec ha ??? A co potom, Skalica, Podbrezova, Zlate Moravce, DAC ti nemozu vypadnut ??? Uz to, ze tu michalovsky stadion stale len kritizujes a dvojtribunove stadiony v Podbrezovej a Ruzomberku vychvalujes namiesto aby si tieto ich kvazistadiony a hlavne panov z vedenia SFZ zvozil za to, ze kazdy rok stale viac a viac zmakcuju podmienky pre postupujuce kluby do FL a ich stadiony, a bez urazky niektore sa fakt podobaju skor na ihriska z nizsich regionalnych lig... Michalovsky futbalovy stadion splna II. kategoriu, ktoru schvalila UEFA tak sa s tym zmier... A ze je to viac ako dostojny stadion pre nasu najvysiu futbalovu ligu svedcia aj kladne clanky v niektorych mediach ! Napr. tu: http://www.futbalportal.net/?q=clanok/28580/top-5-slovenskych-futbalovych-stadionov


----------



## SunshineBB

Milos999 said:


> Ty mas nejaky komplex z klubu zo Zemplina ??? Co stale trepes o vypadnuti Michaloviec ha ??? A co potom, Skalica, Podbrezova, Zlate Moravce, DAC ti nemozu vypadnut ??? Uz to, ze tu michalovsky stadion stale len kritizujes a dvojtribunove stadiony v Podbrezovej a Ruzomberku vychvalujes namiesto aby si tieto ich kvazistadiony a hlavne panov z vedenia SFZ zvozil za to, ze kazdy rok stale viac a viac zmakcuju podmienky pre postupujuce kluby do FL a ich stadiony, a bez urazky niektore sa fakt podobaju skor na ihriska z nizsich regionalnych lig... Michalovsky futbalovy stadion splna II. kategoriu, ktoru schvalila UEFA tak sa s tym zmier... A ze je to viac ako dostojny stadion pre nasu najvysiu futbalovu ligu svedcia aj kladne clanky v niektorych mediach ! Napr. tu: http://www.futbalportal.net/?q=clanok/28580/top-5-slovenskych-futbalovych-stadionov


Si sa rozohnil, ale nemyslim si ze by Ayoz mal komplexy z Michaloviec. Bola to akurat reakcia na predosli prispevok, kde sa spomina vypadnutie Podbrezovej, ktore je v buducej sezone asi tak realne, ako vypadnutie Michaloviec ci Skalice.


Co sa tyka DAC, to je troska silna kava zaradit ho do tejto skupinky miniklubov. Dac poznaju od Usti nad Labem az po Michalovce vsetci a nieco si uz na futbalovej scene odskakal. A nemaju nan dobre spomienky ani na Sparte. Okrem toho navstevy aj tradicia futbalu je niekde uplne inde.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Milos999 said:


> Ty mas nejaky komplex z klubu zo Zemplina ??? Co stale trepes o vypadnuti Michaloviec ha ??? A co potom, Skalica, Podbrezova, Zlate Moravce, DAC ti nemozu vypadnut ??? Uz to, ze tu michalovsky stadion stale len kritizujes a dvojtribunove stadiony v Podbrezovej a Ruzomberku vychvalujes namiesto aby si tieto ich kvazistadiony a hlavne panov z vedenia SFZ zvozil za to, ze kazdy rok stale viac a viac zmakcuju podmienky pre postupujuce kluby do FL a ich stadiony, a bez urazky niektore sa fakt podobaju skor na ihriska z nizsich regionalnych lig... Michalovsky futbalovy stadion splna II. kategoriu, ktoru schvalila UEFA tak sa s tym zmier... A ze je to viac ako dostojny stadion pre nasu najvysiu futbalovu ligu svedcia aj kladne clanky v niektorych mediach ! Napr. tu: http://www.futbalportal.net/?q=clanok/28580/top-5-slovenskych-futbalovych-stadionov



Hmm, v Ruzomberku je minimalne porovnatelny stadion ako v Michalovciach, aj co sa tyka historie.. dnes uz len malokto vie, ze v 90rokoch bol Ruzomberok medzi top navstevnostami v lige(raz tusim aj na prvom mieste) a bezne tam chodilookolo 6000 ludi. 
Tak to prosim ta neporovnavaj s nejakou dedinou co ma stadion zo zeleza pacnuty do kopca a na cestu do sektoru hosti si musis zobrat turisticke topanky.


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Ty mas nejaky komplex z klubu zo Zemplina ??? Co stale trepes o vypadnuti Michaloviec ha ??? A co potom, Skalica, Podbrezova, Zlate Moravce, DAC ti nemozu vypadnut ??? Uz to, ze tu michalovsky stadion stale len kritizujes a dvojtribunove stadiony v Podbrezovej a Ruzomberku vychvalujes namiesto aby si tieto ich kvazistadiony a hlavne panov z vedenia SFZ zvozil za to, ze kazdy rok stale viac a viac zmakcuju podmienky pre postupujuce kluby do FL a ich stadiony, a bez urazky niektore sa fakt podobaju skor na ihriska z nizsich regionalnych lig... Michalovsky futbalovy stadion splna II. kategoriu, ktoru schvalila UEFA tak sa s tym zmier... A ze je to viac ako dostojny stadion pre nasu najvysiu futbalovu ligu svedcia aj kladne clanky v niektorych mediach ! Napr. tu: http://www.futbalportal.net/?q=clanok/28580/top-5-slovenskych-futbalovych-stadionov


No tak to prrr. Ja hovorím, že michalovský štadión je na úrovní ružomberského alebo Podbrezovej, nikde som nenapísal, že michalovský je horší. Do roku 2018 budú musieť II. kategóriu spĺňať všetky kluby 2. ligy, takže to nie je niečo na chválenie sa. A to, že nejaký článok napíše, že michalovský štadión patrí do top 5 ma vôbec netrápi. Niekto píše články o tom ako nás Jašteri čipujú a zachráni nás len Aštar. 

Jediné čo mi tu vadí je akási glorifikácia michalovského štadióna, ktorú tu vedú východní užívatelia, pritom ten štadión je akurát relatívne nový a to je jediné. Inak na ňom jednoducho nevidím absolútne nič výnimočné.


----------



## the_magpies

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Hmm, v Ruzomberku je minimalne porovnatelny stadion ako v Michalovciach, aj co sa tyka historie.. dnes uz len malokto vie, ze v 90rokoch bol Ruzomberok medzi top navstevnostami v lige(raz tusim aj na prvom mieste) a bezne tam chodilookolo 6000 ludi.
> Tak to prosim ta neporovnavaj s nejakou dedinou co ma stadion zo zeleza pacnuty do kopca a na cestu do sektoru hosti si musis zobrat turisticke topanky.


Ružomberok bol na prvom mieste v návštevnosti dokonca dva krát v sezóne 1999/2000 - priemer 4892 divákov a v roku 2000/2001 - priemer 6474 divákov. Najvyššia návšteva bola na zápas so Slovanom 8570 divákov


----------



## 1palob1

Rekonštrukcia umelej trávy v Trenčíne:

















Zdroj:FB AS Trenčín


----------



## Anuris

Detaily k Trencinu:



> Klub sa zaviazal v prvej fáze preinvestovať päť miliónov eur. Dotácia od štátu je vo výške 2,4 milióna eur. Stavať budú novú hlavnú tribúnu a tribúny za bránami. Kapacita po dokončení prvej fázy bude približne 7500 divákov.
> 
> Generálny manažér Róbert Rybníček hovorí, že klub má ešte vyššie ambície. „Chceli by sme do štadiónu vložiť 10 až 11 miliónov, aby sme ho dostavali celý. Z vlastných zdrojov musíme nájsť ešte tri až štyri milióny eur, aby sme zhodili aj starú tribúnu, postavili novú a dokončili celý štadión,“ dodal Rybníček. Štadión bude mať po dokončení oboch fáz výstavby 11-tisíc miest, spĺňať bude podmienky UEFA pre medzinárodné súťaže a zápasy.


http://trencin.sme.sk/c/7892582/trencin-bude-mat-novy-futbalovy-stadion.html


----------



## wuane

^^ rozumne riesenie. Kym sa da treba vyuzit aj sucasnu hlavnu tribunu. Aj po dostavani prvej fazy to bude tym padom slusny stadion zrovnatelny alebo aj lepsi (aj ked mensi) ako Zilinsky.


----------



## ayoz

Načo zdôrazňovať, že menší? Keď (ak) ho dokončia celý, rozdiel bude možno 200 miest, to je nič. Len dúfam, že to nedopadne ako v Senici alebo Zlatých Moravciach.


----------



## wuane

^^ ze bude mensi som napisal po dobudovani prvej fazy, a to bude niekolko tisic miest rozdiel. Mne osobne to neprekaza, ved Trencin je aj podstatne mensie mesto ako Zilina.


----------



## potkanX

zasa musis brat do uvahy cely region, nie iba samotne mesto. napriklad co viem tak cast ultras je z nemsovej, takisto na zapasy chodia ludia z dubnice a podobne.


----------



## ayoz

wuane said:


> ^^ ze bude mensi som napisal po dobudovani prvej fazy, a to bude niekolko tisic miest rozdiel. Mne osobne to neprekaza, ved Trencin je aj podstatne mensie mesto ako Zilina.


Niekolko tisíc? Veď Žilina má okolo 11 500 už s tými novými sektormi a Trenčín bude mať 11 tisíc.

Edit: Aha, stále hovoríš o prvej fáze, sorry


----------



## the_magpies

a tá kapacita 7500 po dobufovaní prvej fázy bude len kapacita nových tribún, alebo aj s tou starou ? ja myslím, že je tým myslená len tá kapacita nových tribún


----------



## wuane

potkanX said:


> zasa musis brat do uvahy cely region, nie iba samotne mesto. napriklad co viem tak cast ultras je z nemsovej, takisto na zapasy chodia ludia z dubnice a podobne.


Predpokladam ze pomerne siroke zastupenie v regione maju aj fans Ziliny. Ziline nie je tento rok po futbalovej stranke co vycitat a navstevy su take ake su. Aj ked jasne ze Trencin sa vezie na euforii z titulu a celkovej oblube aj mimotrencianskych fanusikov (kde sa pasivne radim aj ja). Myslim ze finalna kapacita 11 000 bude pre Trencin na rozdiel od inych miest adekvatna.


----------



## Anuris

the_magpies said:


> a tá kapacita 7500 po dobufovaní prvej fázy bude len kapacita nových tribún, alebo aj s tou starou ? ja myslím, že je tým myslená len tá kapacita nových tribún


Tiez som to tak pochopil. Inak to nedava zmysel. Keby do toho bola zahrnuta aj sucasna kapacita starej hlavnej tribuny (3k), tak by to znamenalo ze 3 nove tribuny budu mat dokopy 4,5k a na ziskanie 11 tisicovej kapacity by bolo potrebne v druhej faze dostavat jednu obrovsku 6,5k tribunu, ktora by bola lacnejsia ako zbytok stadiona a zaroven sa na nu zmestilo viac divakov. Pri takomto postupe by im vznikol aj problem so skyboxami, ktore by nemohli vzniknut skor ako v druhej faze. Z minulosti ale mame informacie, ze ich chcu stavat hned na zaciatku v ramci novej hlavnej tribuny, ktora vznikne oproti tej sucasnej (vtedy sa hovorilo o cca 3 tisicovej kapacite). Cize vidim to tak, ze za brankami budu mat obe tribuny kapacitu 2- 2,5k a pozdlz ihriska 3-4k. A samozrejme po dostavani 1. fazy bude celkova kapacita 10,5 a nie 7,5k. Ibaze by sucasne s otvorenim novej casti stadiona uzavreli a zacali burat staru tribunu. Plynulo pokracovat je aj plan klubu, ale jeho uskutocnitelnost bude zavisiet od toho, ci sa im podari zohnat potrebne 3-4 mil €.


----------



## wuane

^^ no sak to som pisal ze bude super ak zatial nechaju staru hlavnu tribunu, aj keby nemali prachy na druhu fazu tak ten stadion by mohol byt dost v pohode, lebo ta stara tribuna po repase bude stale slovensky nadstandard.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa by so súčasnou hlavnou nemali robiť nič a hneď ko to bude možné zbúrať. Reknštruovať ju je zbytočné, lebo to by len navádzalo k jej zachovaniu. Takže čím skôr dole, nech vytvára tlak na klub dostavať štadión celý.


----------



## 1palob1

Anuris said:


> Tiez som to tak pochopil. Inak to nedava zmysel. Keby do toho bola zahrnuta aj sucasna kapacita starej hlavnej tribuny (3k), tak by to znamenalo ze 3 nove tribuny budu mat dokopy 4,5k a na ziskanie 11 tisicovej kapacity by bolo potrebne v druhej faze dostavat jednu obrovsku 6,5k tribunu, ktora by bola lacnejsia ako zbytok stadiona a zaroven sa na nu zmestilo viac divakov. Pri takomto postupe by im vznikol aj problem so skyboxami, ktore by nemohli vzniknut skor ako v druhej faze. Z minulosti ale mame informacie, ze ich chcu stavat hned na zaciatku v ramci novej hlavnej tribuny, ktora vznikne oproti tej sucasnej (vtedy sa hovorilo o cca 3 tisicovej kapacite). Cize vidim to tak, ze za brankami budu mat obe tribuny kapacitu 2- 2,5k a pozdlz ihriska 3-4k. A samozrejme po dostavani 1. fazy bude celkova kapacita 10,5 a nie 7,5k. Ibaze by sucasne s otvorenim novej casti stadiona uzavreli a zacali burat staru tribunu. Plynulo pokracovat je aj plan klubu, ale jeho uskutocnitelnost bude zavisiet od toho, ci sa im podari zohnat potrebne 3-4 mil €.


Z dokumentu ktorý prekladali na mestské zastupiteľstvo vyplýva, že tá kapacita 7,6 k je aj so starou tribúnou, keďže počítajú s 2 750 miestami kde budú už aj skyboxy, miesta pre novinárov a kamery, tribúny za bránkami s počtom miest po 870 miest pre jednu a keď k tomu pridáme terajšiu s 3120 miestami, bude mať štadión 7610 miest a po zbúraní budú musieť postaviť oproti ostatným trom tribúnam dosť veľkú tribúnu . 

Viac vecí v architektonicko-stavebnom riešení : (od 22. strany) http://www.trencin.sk/tmp/asset_cache/link/0000280676/bod%204_AS_Tren%E8%EDn.pdf


----------



## Anuris

Este je mozne, ze tie zabrankove tribuny nebudu v 1. etape postavene cele, aspon tato pasaz to naznacuje...



> V prvej etape výstavby bude vybudovaná nová hlavná tribúna. Tá bude orientovaná na východnej strane s výhľadom na hrad. K nej budú pridružené dve časti tribún na severnej a južnej strane. Ich rozsah a veľkosť bude taký, aby spolu s hlavnou tribúnou a starou tribúnou bola dosiahnutá min. kapacita 7 000 miest na sedenie.


Druha etapa by potom nebola iba nahrada starej tribuny, ale aj dostavba tych za brankami. Vyssie naklady na prvu fazu by bolo mozne vysvetlit investiciami do zazemia stadiona (skyboxy, sky lounge, vytahy, tv studio, satne, bufety atd.). 

Info v tom dokumente kazdopadne potvrdzuje, ze projekt by uz mal byt v zakladnych rysoch hotovy. Snad uz v dohladnej dobe ukazu aj nejake vizualizacie...


----------



## ayoz

Anuris said:


> Este je mozne, ze tie zabrankove tribuny nebudu v 1. etape postavene cele, aspon tato pasaz to naznacuje...
> 
> 
> 
> Druha etapa by potom nebola iba nahrada starej tribuny, ale aj dostavba tych za brankami. Vyssie naklady na prvu fazu by bolo mozne vysvetlit investiciami do zazemia stadiona (skyboxy, sky lounge, vytahy, tv studio, satne, bufety atd.).
> 
> Info v tom dokumente kazdopadne potvrdzuje, ze projekt by uz mal byt v zakladnych rysoch hotovy. Snad uz v dohladnej dobe ukazu aj nejake vizualizacie...


Podľa mňa to sú tie staré, nemajú čo meniť. Max. na to hodia nejaký plášť, nech je to pekné a hodia do vizualizácie aj sedačky.


----------



## Anuris

To som si povodne tiež myslel, ale podľa toho linkovaneho dokumentu sa zda, že pozdĺžne tribúny (minimalne jedna) budu vyssie. Mozno pokial by sa z tribun za brankami v prvej etape naozaj postavila iba menšia časť a v druhej etape sa každá rozsirila na celkovú kapacitu aspon 2000 ľudí, tak by sa teoreticky stale mohlo jednat o zhruba ten istý projekt uzavreteho a vyskovo jednoliateho štadióna z davnejsich vizualizacii. Nova hlavná tribúna so všetkým zázemim by mala kapacitu 2750, na mieste starej tribúny by vyrástla rovnaká tribúna bez skyboxov atd., cim by sa povedzme o tisicku zvacsila jej kapacita a celkovo by to mozno na tých skoro 11 000 nejak vyslo. Pravdepodobnejsie sa ale javí to, že tribúny nebudu rovnaké a teda aj projekt bude iny...


----------



## robinos

V Podbrezovej sa konečne snažia odprezentovať čo budujú tak troška do detailov. Celkom fajn video z FB.


----------



## Subhuman

http://nitra.sme.sk/c/7902838/stadion-vsali-chcu-zaradit-do-projektu-modernizacie.html


----------



## yuriy

http://www.zilinak.sk/prispevky/1956/mesto-opravi-zimny-stadion-za-takmer-759-tisic-eur


> Mesto Žilina dnes na svojom webe uverejnilo zmluvu so spoločnosťou DAG SLOVAKIA, a.s., ktorá bude realizovať rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna v Žiline. Pri zverejnení výzvy na predkladanie ponúk bola predpokladaná hodnota zákazky bez DPH stanovená na 833 000 eur. Víťazná firma spomedzi 6 záujemcov, ktorí predložili ponuky, poskytla riešenie za 758 975,89 eur. Zo súťaže nebol vylúčený ani jeden záujemca. Rekonštrukcia sa týka viacerých objektov, a to ako v interiéri, tak aj v exteriéri štadióna.
> 
> Čo všetko zahŕňa rekonštrukcia?
> 
> Predpokladaný čas rekonštrukcie sú 4 mesiace. Celú zákazku je možné rozdeliť na práce vykonávané v interiéri a exteriéri objektu. Práce budú vykonávané v
> nasledovných častiach zimného štadióna :
> 
> -Šatne pod južnou tribúnou
> -Wellnes A-družstva
> -Verejné WC a vstup
> -Rozvodňa + šatne rolbisti
> -Snehová jama
> -Vetranie haly
> -Presun šatní trénerov
> -Redukcia svetlíkov strechy
> -Sanácia strechy
> -Náter strechy interiér
> -Sanácia fasády
> -Výmenníková stanica
> -Tréningová hala šatne
> -Tréningová hala šatne sanácia strechy
> -Maľby na kóte +4,20
> 
> Ďalšia zákazka sa týka uskutočnenia stavebných prác za účelom technického zhodnotenia a modernizácie strojovne,
> zvýšenia energetickej účinnosti kompresorov v strojovni chladenia na zimnom štadióne v Žiline ako aj úspory elektrickej
> energie. Tú bude realizovať spoločnosť FROST - service, s.r.o. za celkovú sumu 89 000 eur bez DPH. Trvanie tejto zákazky by malo byť 60 dní.


Prace na zimaku a treningovej hale uz prebiehaju, zatial demolacne v interieri


----------



## SunshineBB

***

Aby mal moj post aj informacnu hodnotu, najnovsie spravy z Banskej Bystrice ( nie 100% overene) hovoria, ze Stadion SNP ostane majetkom Armady SR, Mesto BB ho dostane do dlhodobeho prenajmu za dohodnutu (pravdepodobne nizku cenu) a poziada o dotaciu na rekonstrukciu s tym, ze zozenie cca 1,4 mil €. Neviem si predstavit ako do tohto planu zapada Kovacik, kedze ten s takouto verziou od zaciatku nesuhlasil. Verim ze najblizsie dni ukazu. Ak sa nemylim, do 15 jula musi byt rozhodnute o poziadavke o dotaciu?


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Aby mal moj post aj informacnu hodnotu, najnovsie spravy z Banskej Bystrice ( nie 100% overene) hovoria, ze Stadion SNP ostane majetkom Armady SR, Mesto BB ho dostane do dlhodobeho prenajmu za dohodnutu (pravdepodobne nizku cenu) a poziada o dotaciu na rekonstrukciu s tym, ze zozenie cca 1,4 mil €. Neviem si predstavit ako do tohto planu zapada Kovacik, kedze ten s takouto verziou od zaciatku nesuhlasil. Verim ze najblizsie dni ukazu. Ak sa nemylim, do 15 jula musi byt rozhodnute o poziadavke o dotaciu?


To o Dukle vieš z nejakého dôveryhodného zdroja alebo si to len čítal na FB Dukly? Úprimne, za takýchto podmienok by som sa na to byť Kováčikom a mestom vykašľal a radšej začal pomaly stavbu futbalového štadiónu. Respektíve by som požadoval aj od armády, aby prispela na rekonštrukciu. Rozhodne by som na ňu tlačil všetkými možnými spôsobmi. Inak hovoríš, že do 15. júla? Pokiaľ vieme, bolo to najskôr do konca mája, potom do 15. júna a nakoniec do konca júna. A toho 15. vravel Nosko, že sú blízko. To im to SFZ zase posunulo?

Na druhú ligu by stačilo postaviť takúto jednu tribúnu, potom možno dostavať oproti, ak sa postúpi, respektíve budú peniaze.


----------



## SunshineBB

Informaciu mam ustnu od cloveka ktory by o tom mohol nieco vediet. Ten 15 jul je skor moj omyl (pokial to tak nie je). Nemyslim si vsak, ze by bolo nutne stavat nejaky novy stadion niekde inde. Stacilo by (pre pripadnu fortuna ligu) v krajnom pripade uzatvorit oval, pretoze hlavna tribuna by podmienky splnala. Problem je vsak s ihriskom. Neviem nakolko by vobec Stiavnickam pomohlo vyhrievanie. Spodna voda zo susedneho medokysa je vraj v oblasti travnika velmi vysoka, travnik aj v pripade totalnej rekonstrukcie mozno bude prilis podmoceny a nestabilny v tych vrstvach kde su natahane trubky. To je len moj laicky nazor. Ak je odspodu novy travnik vzdy komplet izolovany nejakou foliou, tak potom nie je o com. V tomto zavidim Podbrezovej a Ruzomberku, pretoze uz teraz maju v rovnakych klimatickych podmienkach vynikajuce travniky. Hlavne teda ta Podbrezova v tom kopci.


----------



## ayoz

Ten môj návrh s novým štadiónom je ten krajný prípad, kedy sa s armádou nedohodnú a Štiavničky nebudú cestou. Pokiaľ viem, 30. jún bol konečný termín a každý hovoril, že je na to na dobrej ceste. Veď sa Dukla prihlásila do ligy, to som bral ako ďalšie dobré znamenie. Ale predtým ešte v deň rokovaní vyšla správa, ako dopadli. Teraz už vyše týždňa nevieme či BB požiadala o dotáciu. Pýtal som sa na FB Noska psobne a ten ma odignoroval, napriek tomu, že správu videl. Rovnako ma zatiaľ ignorujú aj na Dukle (nečakám, že mi rovno pošlú štúdiu, ale aspoň odpovedať, že budeme informovať neskôr by bolo slušné). Takže toto ma trochu znepokojuje.

Inak si nemyslím, že by ovál nemal spĺňať podmienky pre ligu. Maximálme by k tým dvom vchodom z neho museli dorobiť turnikety a možno bufety a toalety. Kapacitu bude spĺňať a miesta pre VIP, médiá a podobne sa týkajú hlavnej tribúny. Nie je určený ani počet krytých miest. Osvetlenie je tiež nové, takže ako spomínaš, problémom zostáva trávnik. Neviem či sa bežne pod neho dáva nejaká fólia, ale asi skôr nie. Aj keď v prípade potreby na to určite nejaká technológia existuje.


----------



## Nihillek

Podbrezova uz nahodila sedacky:










-FB


plus video z ich stranok:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcn8g7sVcJI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SunshineBB

± 2970 miest ...






Za zmienku stoji, ze konstrukcia pre umele osvetlenie bola vyrobena priamo v Zeleziarnach.

Som ta skopiroval, sorry.


----------



## eddieivo

Ja vám neviem, ale mne sa tá tribúna a v pozadí les v PDB fakt páči.


----------



## SunshineBB

eddieivo said:


> Ja vám neviem, ale mne sa tá tribúna a v pozadí les v PDB fakt páči.


Keby len tak dokazali vyriesit parkovanie a pristup ku stadionu. Pri 4000 navsteve by kolabovala cela Podbrezova. Jednou z moznosti je zrusit kupalisko pod stadionom a prerobit ho na parkovacie plochy, pre auta aj pre autobusy. Dalsim problem je jedina pristupova cesta ku stadionu, ktora je v dost zlom stave, prechadza pomedzi panelaky a navyse pretina zeleznicu. Tak isto jej napojenie na I66. Ten stadion je fajn, ale to umiestnenie organizaciu prilis stazuje.


----------



## robinos

Keď pozerám to video , tak veľká vnútorná radosť z toho ako to v Podbrezovej vyzerá po dvoch rokoch. Je to fantázia, a je jedno či to bude v prvej alebo druhej lige. Má to úroveň a to je podstatné. 

Nuž rok 2018 sa nezadržatelne blíži a infraštruktúra štadonóv 2018 sa začína napľnať, čo je paráda :banana: http://www.futbalsfz.sk/fileadmin/user_upload/Legislativa/Predpisy_SFZ/20141124_Infrastruktura_stadionov_2018.pdf. 
V podstate väčšina klubov si môže zaškrtnúť splnenie, možno ešte nejaké detaily ostanú. Ostávajú iba Trenčín s Dunajskou, tam to bude asi naplánované tak presne k termínu. Bude to hraničiace a napínavé. A zbytok. Michalovce to dajú ak teda ešte budú v lige určite. Myslím, že aj Skalica, ak sa jej ujde dotácia, tak nebude absolútny problém do troch rokov mať štadión na prvú a druhú ligu výborný. Predsa nejaká výstavná aréna sa neočakáva, a mesto Skalica zasponzoruje šport v pohode. Ostal iba Slovan s Pasienkami a to je na bestseller. A druhá liga v podstate kompletne okrem Popradu. Tam to bude riadne obtiažne. Snáď to aspoň polovica za tie tri roky nejak dá, pretože postupovať sa bude asi veľmi ťažko, čo sa týka infraštruktúry.


----------



## ayoz

Zaujalo ma v tom dokimente, ze ani v roku 2018 nebude v 2. lige podmienkou umele osvetlenie. Tam to uz podla mna mohli dat, lebo ak nejaký klub bude musieť navyšovať 3 násobne kapacitu a robiť vyhrievanie, osvetlenie by už mohol mať.


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Zaujalo ma v tom dokimente, ze ani v roku 2018 nebude v 2. lige podmienkou umele osvetlenie. Tam to uz podla mna mohli dat, lebo ak nejaký klub bude musieť navyšovať 3 násobne kapacitu a robiť vyhrievanie, osvetlenie by už mohol mať.


No umelé osvetlenie je v prvom rade požiadavka vôči televíznym spoločnostiam. Ja viem ten trh s tv právami je dnes u nás zvrátený, ale možno od roku 2018( aspoň ako ČR ) ... . A tak v druhej lige je to iba v rovine odporúčania.

Ja celý dokument chápem tak. Že od toho roku 2018 pôjdeme ako v čechách a inde v civilizovanom futbalovom svete. Prvá liga bude mať jasné parametre čo sa týka štadiónov a pôjde sa už bez výnimiek. Druhá liga bude mať veľa z týchto parametrov pre prvú ligu, ale predsa len sa tu bude postupovať s udelovaním licencií inak. Približne tak ako teraz v prvej lige. Nové kluby v druhej lige dostanú nejaké preklenovacie obdobie, aby aj v druhej lige splnili parametre pre licenciu s nejakými uľavami ( to je to odporúčané ). A potom keď už nejaký klub postúpi do najvyššej ligy, tak tie dodatočné náklady a čas na splnenie licencie bude minimálny. A myslím, že je to veľmi správny postup.


----------



## ayoz

V tomto úplnr súhlasim, ale na rozdiel od Čechov, pokiaľ si klub bez štadiónu nájde iný, tak by som mu tú licenciu dal. A aj tak je pravdepodobné, že druholigisti budú stavať väčšie štadióny ako pre 1500 divákov, tak by v tom až taký problém nebol.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> V tomto úplnr súhlasim, ale na rozdiel od Čechov, pokiaľ si klub bez štadiónu nájde iný, tak by som mu tú licenciu dal.


V tomto sa nezhodneme. Preco by si vobec niekto daval za ciel postup do ligy, ak by vedel ze ju nebude moct hrat doma pred vlastnymi fanusikmi? Znojmo hralo v Brne, a bolo to velke trapenie, ako pre klub, tak aj pre divakov, kde ich chodila sotva tisicka. To futbalu urcite neprospeje. Ja by som bol prisnejsi. Postupil si, mas stadion, hraj (trebars aj s nejakymi vynimkami). Postupil si na ihrisku, hrou, ale si bez stadiona, smola, skus nabuduce. Prave preto som sa napriklad bal toho, ze by Skalica musela hrat v Senici.


----------



## robinos

Mňa tam pobavila informácia na stranách 18-19. 

V ročníku 2017/18 musia byť všetky štadióny v najvyššej lige na úrovni 3 kategórie s výnimkou kapacity . To je fajn, len keď si zoberieme že tým pádom jedinou ličenčnou podmienkou čo sa týka kapacity je , že každý klub v druhej najvyššj lige musí mať minimálne 1.500 miest. Takže tým pádom aj v najvyššej je táto hranica ( 2 kat 1.500, 3 kat 4.500 ). 

Ale tak snáď hneď na to príde iný nový projekt napr. infraštruktúra štadiónov 2028...


----------



## SunshineBB

Mna tam prekvapila ta cast v 3 kapitole kde sa pise ze nemozu byt na stadione miesta na statie. Alebo som to len zle pochopil? Ved taky Bayern ma tiez sektory na statie a to je Bundesliga.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Mna tam prekvapila ta cast v 3 kapitole kde sa pise ze nemozu byt na stadione miesta na statie. Alebo som to len zle pochopil? Ved taky Bayern ma tiez sektory na statie a to je Bundesliga.


A zase v Anglicku alebo v Česku nemôžes. Každá krajina to má po svojom. Je jasné, že je to kvôli bezpečnosti a UEFA to odporúča, neprikazuje. A u nás mala sektor na státie aj tak už len Dukla.


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> A zase v Anglicku alebo v Česku nemôžes. Každá krajina to má po svojom. Je jasné, že je to kvôli bezpečnosti a UEFA to odporúča, neprikazuje. A u nás mala sektor na státie aj tak už len Dukla.


mi nechci povedať , že na ovaloch sa nestoji, nestalo....oficialne to nieje, ale kto by si sadol na večne špinave sedadla...


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> mi nechci povedať , že na ovaloch sa nestoji, nestalo....oficialne to nieje, ale kto by si sadol na večne špinave sedadla...


No to ťa sklamem, ale na ovále sa v sektoroch na sedenie sedí/sedelo. Píšeš to, ako keby na tých sedačkách bolo blato alebo neviem čo. Ľudia si nosia podsedáky, noviny alebo si to jednoducho utrú (ak vôbec treba).

A rovnako som si nevšimol, že by ľudia na ovále stáli v Košiciach alebo Bratislave alebo na iných nekrytých štadiónoch (aj bez oválu).


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> No to ťa sklamem, ale na ovále sa v sektoroch na sedenie sedí/sedelo. Píšeš to, ako keby na tých sedačkách bolo blato alebo neviem čo. Ľudia si nosia podsedáky, noviny alebo si to jednoducho utrú (ak vôbec treba).
> 
> A rovnako som si nevšimol, že by ľudia na ovále stáli v Košiciach alebo Bratislave alebo na iných nekrytých štadiónoch (aj bez oválu).


No tak to v Bystrici, a ak si dobre pamatam, tak aj na Tehelnom poli, v Cermeli ci na Pasienkoch, mnoho ludi pravidelne stoji (stalo) aj v sektoroch pre sedenie. Pocas ligy sa na to nepozera, jedine v pripade poharov sa dba na presne obsadenie miesta podla vstupenky a navyse tam clovek uz naozaj musi sediet. 

Maly dokaz z mojho osobneho archivu. 

Corgon Liga 2004. Sedenie vypredane. Ludia sedia stoja kade tade, na sedackach, v ulickach aj pod tabulou.









UEFA 2004. Sedenie vypredane. Kazdy na mieste podla vstupenky, kazdy sedi. Ulicky prazdne. 









Verim ze ta benevolentnost v ramci domacej ligy ostane aj po sprisneni kriterii.
Navyse to, ze sa nepocita so sektormi pre statie ma troska dostalo. Pre mna je to klasika, ze na futbale sa stoji.

Aj ked rozumiem, ze v pripade dnesnych novych stadionov, kde uz sektori na statie nikdy neboli (Senica, Poprad, Moravce) to nikomu chybat nebude.


----------



## ayoz

Nevravím, že všetci sedia, ale v BB určite väčšina. Možno to bude aj tým, že v KE a BA máš zábradlie za posledným radom, kde sa tí ľudia opierajú. Ale bol som na Pasienkoch a videl som fotky z Košíc a ľudí tam stále sedelo dosť. Aj tak neviem aký má Ayran problém s tým, kto si kde sadne. 

A čo sa týka tej benevolentnosti v lige, nemyslím si, že nejaká bude v dohľadnej dobe potrebná a pri turniketoch a nových štadiómoch na ňu môžeš rovno zabudnúť.


----------



## Ondro

Ten štadión v podbrezovej je fakt pekný, ale nemohli si tú odsúvaciu strechu odpustiť? Nie je to dosť drahá somarina pre rozpočet tak malého mesta? Ak by bol štadión úplne krytý tak nepoviem, ale odsúvať strechu z pár metrov tribúny? A keď už tá strecha má byť, tak prečo čisto priehľadná, bez akéhokoľvek IR filtra?! Tam bude nádherne cez leto, keď budú 30tky :no: :nuts: Veď už je odťahovacia, ak bude tieniť, tak odtiahnu, čo je to za somarina ju ešte spraviť z plexiskla?! Buď je plexi a pevná alebo z plechu a odťahovacia!


----------



## ayoz

Za tú strechu neplatila dedina Podbrezová, ale klub a je tam preto, aby netienila trávniku, keďže štadión je v kopcoch a tráva potrebuje čo najviac slnka.


----------



## robinos

Ondro said:


> Ten štadión v podbrezovej je fakt pekný, ale nemohli si tú odsúvaciu strechu odpustiť? Nie je to dosť drahá somarina pre rozpočet tak malého mesta? Ak by bol štadión úplne krytý tak nepoviem, ale odsúvať strechu z pár metrov tribúny? A keď už tá strecha má byť, tak prečo čisto priehľadná, bez akéhokoľvek IR filtra?! Tam bude nádherne cez leto, keď budú 30tky :no: :nuts: Veď už je odťahovacia, ak bude tieniť, tak odtiahnu, čo je to za somarina ju ešte spraviť z plexiskla?! Buď je plexi a pevná alebo z plechu a odťahovacia!


V tomto kontexte to fakt vyzerá dosť na hlavu postavené. Ale tak je to v horách a išlo o to aby sa predĺžil slnečný svit. Tie plexisklá sú asi iba vecou image, kedže aj protiľahlá je z tohto materialu. Iný zmysel asi sotva nájdeme ako píšeš.

Inak u nás na Slovensku nie sú zakázané miesta na státie. Je to vec klubu. Napríklad Senica spočiatku vždy demontovala sedačky, ak išlo o zápasy so Spartakom a Slovanom. Ale samozrejme to stojí peniaze a aj material sa skorej opotrebuje, tak sa od toho opustilo minulú sezónu. Ja fakt nevidím problém, ak niekto chce sa postaví a sedačky tam môžu byť. Natož keď sú ešte sklápatelné ako napríklad v Senici. Veľa ľudí nielen v kotli stojí pri futbale, hlavne keď už je chladno a nikto to nerieši. Ani spartkovci či slovanisti s tým nemali problém túto sezónu. Je to iba ,,vybíjanie,, kapitálu z niečoho, čo nie je problém. V Nemecku to riešili iba z dôvodu, že tam môžu pustiť viacej ľudí, ale ten problém zatiaľ u nás nemáme.


----------



## siravak

Ondro said:


> Ten štadión v podbrezovej je fakt pekný, ale nemohli si tú odsúvaciu strechu odpustiť? Nie je to dosť drahá somarina pre rozpočet tak malého mesta? Ak by bol štadión úplne krytý tak nepoviem, ale odsúvať strechu z pár metrov tribúny? A keď už tá strecha má byť, tak prečo čisto priehľadná, bez akéhokoľvek IR filtra?! Tam bude nádherne cez leto, keď budú 30tky :no: :nuts: Veď už je odťahovacia, ak bude tieniť, tak odtiahnu, čo je to za somarina ju ešte spraviť z plexiskla?! Buď je plexi a pevná alebo z plechu a odťahovacia!


Totalny suhlas. Nevies sice ake tam boli naklady, ale mozno bolo lepsie za tie peniaze rozsirit hlavnu tribunu. Ta nedokoncena cas (z pohladu kamery) lavej strany mohla vyzerat inac...


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> V tomto kontexte to fakt vyzerá dosť na hlavu postavené. Ale tak je to v horách a išlo o to aby sa predĺžil slnečný svit. Tie plexisklá sú asi iba vecou image, kedže aj protiľahlá je z tohto materialu.


Tie plexisklá boli najskôr na tejto veľkej, na protiľahlej ich dali iba teraz aby vyzerala rovnako ako hlavná


----------



## Ondro

^^


----------



## siravak

Fakt by ma zaujimalo, ake by mohli byt "viac-menej" naklady na tri "zapadne tribuny" ako v Trnave. To znamena...zelezny skelet so strechou plus betonove prefabrikaty. Bez komplikovanej infrastruktury. Skutocne je musi vyjst na jeden milion eur na 1000 sedaciek ?


----------



## yuriy

robinos said:


> Inak u nás na Slovensku nie sú zakázané miesta na státie. Je to vec klubu. Napríklad Senica spočiatku vždy demontovala sedačky, ak išlo o zápasy so Spartakom a Slovanom. Ale samozrejme to stojí peniaze a aj material sa skorej opotrebuje, tak sa od toho opustilo minulú sezónu.


Nie je to vec klubu, urcuje to zakon 1/2014 o organizovani verejnych podujati:
_§ 20
(4) Pri organizovaní rizikového podujatia v športovom zariadení s kapacitou 4 000 a viac divákov, alebo ak tak určí medzinárodná športová organizácia, národný športový zväz alebo organizátor podujatia, sú miesta na státie pre divákov zakázané._



siravak said:


> Totalny suhlas. Nevies sice ake tam boli naklady, ale mozno bolo lepsie za tie peniaze rozsirit hlavnu tribunu. Ta nedokoncena cas (z pohladu kamery) lavej strany mohla vyzerat inac...


 v com by to bolo lepsie? 
Vysuvaciu strechu spravili kvoli tomu, aby usetrili na starostlivosti o travnik. Z dlhodobeho hladiska je to pre nich ekonomicky vyhodna investicia.


----------



## siravak

yuriy said:


> v com by to bolo lepsie?


V tom, ze by to vyzeralo viac ako stadion. Za brankou je prales.


----------



## robinos

yuriy said:


> Nie je to vec klubu, urcuje to zakon 1/2014 o organizovani verejnych podujati:
> _§ 20
> (4) Pri organizovaní rizikového podujatia v športovom zariadení s kapacitou 4 000 a viac divákov, alebo ak tak určí medzinárodná športová organizácia, národný športový zväz alebo organizátor podujatia, sú miesta na státie pre divákov zakázané._
> 
> v com by to bolo lepsie?
> Vysuvaciu strechu spravili kvoli tomu, aby usetrili na starostlivosti o travnik. Z dlhodobeho hladiska je to pre nich ekonomicky vyhodna investicia.


Jaj, tak to už je platný zasa nový zákon. Tak preto sa to nedemontovalo už. No tak to išlo mimo mňa teraz . Takže sorry.

No veď otázka je ale iná. Keď robili zasúvaciu strechu, prečo ju neurobili nepriehladnú napr. plechovú. Tým by boli diváci v ,,chládku,, a mimo zápas by sa strecha odsunula. Ale kedže ju urobili z plexiskla alebo z čoho, tak nemusela byť tým pádom vysúvacia. Ale nevýhoda je teraz, že ľudia sú na slnku a tribúna ostáva z časti rozpálená. To je otázka, ktorá tu je položená.


----------



## ayoz

Ja celkom nerozumiem čo tu toľko riešite s tou strechou  Tá možno je z plexiskla, ale rozhodne nie je priehľadné, maximálne tak priesvitné. Takže tribúna bude na slnku rozhorúčená maximálne v prípade, že slnko bude svietiť oproti nej, ale to by nepomohla strecha zo žiadneho materiálu. A rovnako, keby to stačilo pre tú trávu, asi by tam Soták nedával vysúvaciu strechu len tak zo srandy. 

Rozumiem, že ste tú všetci odborníci na materiály, strechy aj trávniky, ale naozaj si myslím, že Podbrezová by do toho nedávala toľko peňazí, keby to bolo zbytočné. Čo sa týka rozšírenia tribúny, na to tam stále priestor je, ale na čo? Niečo cez 4 tisíc im stačí


----------



## Nihillek

Neviete, ake prace a ci vobec nejake prebiehaju na stadione v Skalici? Co si tak spominam, tak na FL mal ten ich tadion nedostatocnu kapacitu.


----------



## Ondro

ayoz said:


> Ja celkom nerozumiem čo tu toľko riešite s tou strechou  Tá možno je z plexiskla, ale rozhodne nie je priehľadné, maximálne tak priesvitné. Takže tribúna bude na slnku rozhorúčená maximálne v prípade, že slnko bude svietiť oproti nej


Lebo sa to rieši takto, plexisklo je zbytočnosť. Zbytočne to zaťažuje strechu.


----------



## yuriy

robinos said:


> No veď otázka je ale iná. Keď robili zasúvaciu strechu, prečo ju neurobili nepriehladnú napr. plechovú. Tým by boli diváci v ,,chládku,, a mimo zápas by sa strecha odsunula. Ale kedže ju urobili z plexiskla alebo z čoho, tak nemusela byť tým pádom vysúvacia. Ale nevýhoda je teraz, že ľudia sú na slnku a tribúna ostáva z časti rozpálená. To je otázka, ktorá tu je položená.


Takto to vyzera ked je """"priehladna"""" strecha vysunuta:








a ked sa strecha zasunie aby slnecne luce dopadali na travnik:








a dalsia vec, zapasy sa nehraju na obed, ale vecer, takze slnko svieti od zapadu


----------



## ayoz

Ondro said:


> Lebo sa to rieši takto, plexisklo je zbytočnosť. Zbytočne to zaťažuje strechu.


Ja nehovorím, že by som to tam tiež dal, ale niektorí to tu zbytočne dramatizujú. 

Čo sa týka tých plachiet, ktovie ako by zvládli také poriadne husté mokré sneženie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Merna hmotnost plexiskla je podla googlu cca 1200 kg/m3. Niesom odbornik, ale myslim ze valcovany plech, navyse pozinkovany je zrejme radovo tazsi. Predpokladam, ze na strechu stadiona by nedavali najlahsi 0,3 mm pevny. Co znamena ine naroky na nosnu konstrukciu a cely ten pohybovy aparat na vrchu strechy. Navyse v Podbrezovej musia ratat s nejakou snehovou pokryvkou v zimnych mesiacoch, ktora moze za par hodin celu hmotnost znasobit.

A mozno to len bolo jednoducho lacnejsie prekryt to plexisklom s oblukovym profilom.


----------



## [email protected]

neviem ako presne sú nastavené tieto veci ale neobhajovali sa vždy samosprávy že nesmú investovať do cudzieho majetku? ak budú v BB len v prenájme od armády i keď dlhodobom ráta sa to za ich vlastníctvo? či kde je správny primátor dajú sa aj zákony ohýbať zrazu? určite že pokiaľ to bude vo vlastníctve armády a chce to využívať pre duklu mala by sa na tom svojími percentami podieľať aj ona


----------



## SunshineBB

Armada je brzdou Dukly od zaciatku jej novodobej historie. Prietahy okolo stadiona, atleticka draha. Je mozne, ze keby sme boli obycajny futbalovy klub bez atletickej kolegyne, stadion by uz davno stal, Kovacik pred 10 rokmi bol velmi odhodlany stavat. Na druhej strane, kde by Dukla vlastne bola, nebyt armady. Takmer vsetky historicke uspechy (hlavne v 80. rokoch) dosiahla vdaka hracom, ktory sem chodili na vojencinu a zdrzali sa tu maximalne sezonu ci dve.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Armada je brzdou Dukly od zaciatku jej novodobej historie. Prietahy okolo stadiona, atleticka draha. Je mozne, ze keby sme boli obycajny futbalovy klub bez atletickej kolegyne, stadion by uz davno stal, Kovacik pred 10 rokmi bol velmi odhodlany stavat. Na druhej strane, kde by Dukla vlastne bola, nebyt armady. Takmer vsetky historicke uspechy (hlavne v 80. rokoch) dosiahla vdaka hracom, ktory sem chodili na vojencinu a zdrzali sa tu maximalne sezonu ci dve.


Ak bol Kováčik odhodlaný stavať, čo ho zastavilo?

A kde by bola Dukla bez armády? No žiadna by v prvom rade nebola. Ktovie aký klub by bol v BB, keby nevznikla Dukla a aké by mal úspechy. Ale to sa ani nedozvieme a ani to nie je podstatné. Podstatné je to, že VŠC akurát hádže FK polená pod nohy a asi si neuvedomujú, že nebyť FK a mesta, v prvom rade by štadión ani nemali (mesto) a keby aj hej, bez FK by pravdepodobne vyzeral ako niekde v Považskej Bystrici, akurát s novým tartanom.


----------



## Qwert

*Vymazal som tú hádku, bohužiaľ s oneskorením, mal som dovolenku. Zároveň všetkých tu diskutujúcich žiadam, aby sa správali v súlade s pravidlami fóra, slušne a s rešpektom.*


----------



## simiKE

demokracia v praxi


----------



## the_magpies

Takže v Trenčíne sa v prvej etape postavia tribúny pre 7000 divákov plus zostane stará pre 3000. Odpoveď na tému o ktorej sme sa predčasom bavili v tomto článku http://trencin.sme.sk/c/7909868/robert-rybnicek-je-pre-nas-frustrujuce-neustale-sa-doprosovat.html

- V zmluve sme garantovali preinvestovať počas prvej etapy 5 miliónov eur z našich investícii a 2,4 miliónov eur zo štátnych zdrojov. Za to by sme mali postaviť štadión v štandarde troch hviezdičiek s kapacitou 7000 divákov. Navyše, zostane nám stará tribúna pre 3000 ľudí. Ak sa podarí nájsť prostriedky a dofinancovať tento projekt, predpokladané náklady sa zvýšia na 10 až 11 miliónov eur.


----------



## Milos999

the_magpies said:


> Takže v Trenčíne sa v prvej etape postavia tribúny pre 7000 divákov plus zostane stará pre 3000. Odpoveď na tému o ktorej sme sa predčasom bavili v tomto článku http://trencin.sme.sk/c/7909868/robert-rybnicek-je-pre-nas-frustrujuce-neustale-sa-doprosovat.html
> 
> - V zmluve sme garantovali preinvestovať počas prvej etapy 5 miliónov eur z našich investícii a 2,4 miliónov eur zo štátnych zdrojov. Za to by sme mali postaviť štadión v štandarde troch hviezdičiek s kapacitou 7000 divákov. Navyše, zostane nám stará tribúna pre 3000 ľudí. Ak sa podarí nájsť prostriedky a dofinancovať tento projekt, predpokladané náklady sa zvýšia na 10 až 11 miliónov eur.


Ako to bude potom vyzerat ha ??? Novy stadion nove tribuny s troch stran vsetko nove a stara tribuna na ktorej nikto nebude sediet ??? No neviem neviem ci to nebude na smiech... Nech ukaze niekto vizualizaciu abo nacrt...


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> Ako to bude potom vyzerat ha ??? Novy stadion nove tribuny s troch stran vsetko nove a stara tribuna na ktorej nikto nebude sediet ??? No neviem neviem ci to nebude na smiech... Nech ukaze niekto vizualizaciu abo nacrt...


Prečo by na nej nikto nesedel? Pochybujem, že ľudia pôjdu radšej za bránu len preto, že to bude nové. Dá sa predpokladať aj, že tam bude lacnejšie vstupné ako na novej hlavnej a na nej hlavne asi nebude dostaočná kapacita kvôli skyboxom, VIP a permanentkám.


----------



## siravak

Milos999 said:


> Ako to bude potom vyzerat ha ??? Novy stadion nove tribuny s troch stran vsetko nove a stara tribuna na ktorej nikto nebude sediet ??? No neviem neviem ci to nebude na smiech... Nech ukaze niekto vizualizaciu abo nacrt...


Nie, nie....len nech to postavia. Vzdy lepsie 3+1 nez 1+0. Kazda jedna nova tribuna sa na SK pocita. Bolo by to super keby tam postavili uzatvoreny kotlik pre 10-11 000. (aj ked vzdy som bol zastancom velkych stadionov).


----------



## wuane

Moj odhad je taky ze po postaveni prvej etapy sa chvilu pocka na vyvoj situacie a podla toho sa bude rozhodovat co so starou tribunou a co sa postavi na jej mieste. Doba sa meni rychlo, Trencin moze byt o 3 roky ovela dalej, ale rovnako aj ovela horsie na tom ako je dnes.


----------



## the_magpies

ruzomberok.ok

Mám na teba jednu otázku, viem že je už na ňu neskoro, ale pri pozeraní videa z Podbrezovej, kde bude vykurovanie trávnika realizované odpadovým teplom zo železiarní a taktiež v Poprade odpadovou vodou z Aqua-city, ma napadlo, či sa o niečom podobnom neuvažovalo aj v Ružomberku? alebo, či by to bolo vôbec možné veď potrubie z SCP ide celým mestom nie?


----------



## PatriotAH

ayoz said:


> Tak hlavne Ružomberok nemá AquaCity a majiteľa, ktorý chce okolo NTC postaviť ďalších x trávnikov a podobne a zarábať na sústredeniach zahraničných klubov, respektíve je to pre reprezentáciu. FK Poprad je tam len ako vedľajší prvok, na štadióne majú povolený len jeden tréning a zápasy. Ale zase na 2. ligu tam prisli aj 2 tisícky, takže ak by sa dostali do ligy, dá sa prespokladať, že na taký Slovan, Žilinu alebo Trnavu by tam mohlo prísť dosť ľudí a inak by tam chodil priemer ako v iných mestách.


Mozno nieco ako Senica, stadion je velky asi ako NTC a ludi chodi 1500-2000 :/ Aj tam to podla mna prehnali s kapacitou, zhrabli dotaciu a minuli ju na len tribuny. Tam to je o tom, ze Senica je male mesto, tak preto sa to nenaplni a obzvlast ten region Zahoria bude teraz by som povedal az presyteny futbalom pri pohlade na 3 mesta hrajuce 1. ligu co je presny opak situacii na vychode, kde je uz len 1 muzstvo v najvyssej sutazi a mozno nebyt vysokeho vstupneho prislo by do Michaloviec aj viac ako 4500 ludi.


----------



## robinos

PatriotAH said:


> Mozno nieco ako Senica, stadion je velky asi ako NTC a ludi chodi 1500-2000 :/ Aj tam to podla mna prehnali s kapacitou, zhrabli dotaciu a minuli ju na len tribuny. Tam to je o tom, ze Senica je male mesto, tak preto sa to nenaplni a obzvlast ten region Zahoria bude teraz by som povedal az presyteny futbalom pri pohlade na 3 mesta hrajuce 1. ligu co je presny opak situacii na vychode, kde je uz len 1 muzstvo v najvyssej sutazi a mozno nebyt vysokeho vstupneho prislo by do Michaloviec aj viac ako 4500 ludi.


Na tom tvojom tvrdení je veľmi málo pravdy.


----------



## SunshineBB

robinos said:


> Na tom tvojom tvrdení je veľmi málo pravdy.


Co konkretne v jeho prispevku sa nezaklada na pravde? 

1.Navstevy v Senici su male.
2.Stadion by v pohode mohol byt polovicny.
3.Zahorie je momentalne futbalom preplnene. 
4.Vychod naopak, preto mozu byt Michalovce lakadlom mozno aj pre sirsie okolie, hlavne ked tam bude hrat Slovan. 

To nie je ziadny utok na Senicu ani na nikoho ineho. Toto su len argumenty, mozno vyvratitelne, ale ja sa plne stotoznujem s Patriotom.

(Dopredu sa ospravedlnujem ak som tymto prispevkom zase znicil celu diskusiu a uroven tohto fora)


----------



## [email protected]

PatriotAH said:


> Mozno nieco ako Senica, stadion je velky asi ako NTC a ludi chodi 1500-2000 :/ Aj tam to podla mna prehnali s kapacitou, zhrabli dotaciu a minuli ju na len tribuny. Tam to je o tom, ze Senica je male mesto, tak preto sa to nenaplni a obzvlast ten region Zahoria bude teraz by som povedal az presyteny futbalom pri pohlade na 3 mesta hrajuce 1. ligu co je presny opak situacii na vychode, kde je uz len 1 muzstvo v najvyssej sutazi a mozno nebyt vysokeho vstupneho prislo by do Michaloviec aj viac ako 4500 ludi.


koľko je vstupné v MI? je to veľa vzhľadom na lokálnu ekon. silu? či celkovo to prehnali?


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Co konkretne v jeho prispevku sa nezaklada na pravde?
> 
> 1.Navstevy v Senici su male.
> 2.Stadion by v pohode mohol byt polovicny.
> 3.Zahorie je momentalne futbalom preplnene.
> 4.Vychod naopak, preto mozu byt Michalovce lakadlom mozno aj pre sirsie okolie, hlavne ked tam bude hrat Slovan.
> 
> To nie je ziadny utok na Senicu ani na nikoho ineho. Toto su len argumenty, mozno vyvratitelne, ale ja sa plne stotoznujem s Patriotom.
> 
> (Dopredu sa ospravedlnujem ak som tymto prispevkom zase znicil celu diskusiu a uroven tohto fora)



No ja som napísal , že na tom príspevku je veľmi málo pravdy. Jedinou pravdou je to, že na futbal chodí málo ľudí v Senici, okrem zápasov s TT,BA,MY,ZI,TN a teraz aj SI, kde to má aspoň nejakú úroveň. Ostatné je výmysel. Senica nezobrala iba dotáciu na tribúny. Postavila sa z toho iba jedna z troch. Ostané išlo na vyhrievanie a turnikety ( tie ešte stále nie sú ). A to už nepíšem o tom, že celkovo sa preinvestovalo cez 6 miliónov ( od štátu miliónová dotácia , od mesta 0). Prebehli za 7 rokov už 2 rekonštrukcie štadióna. Čo sa týka záhoria. Presýtené nie je. Práveže futbal ožíva v celom regióne. Na záhorí sú len dva kluby nie tri. A čo sa týka brania si fanúšikov. Ja som bol aj na Senica-Ružomberok aj na Skalica-Michalovce. A zďaleka nie jediný. Na Michalovce ak bude chodiť nad 3 tisíc, tak sa hlboko ospravedlním, ale skôr tam bude chodiť tých štandardných 1500. A to že tam budú behať za futbalom z celého východe je hlúposť, a už vôbec ak budú hrať podobne. Ani neďaleké MFK Košice ako jediné v minulej sezóne v lige nesťahovali nejaké masy východniarov na čermel, koľko tam vôbec chodilo michalovčanov? To je dosť také naivné. Aj do Senice, či do Skalice chodia ľudia z Moravy napríklad na futbal. Ale nie masy, veď to sa dá napočítať do 100 kusov... To je vyvrátenie tej myšlienky.
A keď sme u teba. Niekoľkokrát viem dohľadať, ako si (ste) písali, že štadión pre Senicu je akurát, aj kapacitne, aj výzorovo. Zrazu je Senica veľká ? A to akože v lige majú byť 2 tisícové štadióny? K takejto argumentácii si prišiel prvýkrát a dal si zapravdu niekomu inému, čo ma prekvapuje taký zásadný obrat. Senica má kapacitu na túto sezónu vyhovujúcu. Ale ak bude hrať nabudúcu sezónu pohár UEFY (alebo niekto iný ju bude chcieť v Senici hrať ), tak štadión je nevyhovujúci. A to asi nikto nechce. Nerozumiem tejto otočenej argumentácii. A následne , tak ten štadión pre Skalicu a aktuálnou kapacitou 1.500 vyhovuje vášmu presvedčeniu na najvyššiu ligu ? Tak neviem, načo tam vôbec stavajú tú ďalšiu tribúnu. Na Slovensku nikdy nepríde na ligový zápas 30tisíc ľudí, pokiaľ nebude 30 tisícový štadión. V Senici na ligu nikdy nepríde 6 tisíc ľudí, pokiaľ nebude 6 tisícový štadión. V Michalovciach by nikdy neprišlo 4,500 ľudí , ak by nemali taký štadión... Ak bude štadión, potom treba už len hráčov a predvádzať atraktívnu hru. Opačne to nejde.


----------



## SunshineBB

robinos said:


> A keď sme u teba. Niekoľkokrát viem dohľadať, ako si (ste) písali, že štadión pre Senicu je akurát, aj kapacitne, aj výzorovo. Zrazu je Senica veľká ? A to akože v lige majú byť 2 tisícové štadióny? K takejto argumentácii si prišiel prvýkrát a dal si zapravdu niekomu inému, čo ma prekvapuje taký zásadný obrat. Senica má kapacitu na túto sezónu vyhovujúcu. Ale ak bude hrať nabudúcu sezónu pohár UEFY (alebo niekto iný ju bude chcieť v Senici hrať ), tak štadión je nevyhovujúci. A to asi nikto nechce. Nerozumiem tejto otočenej argumentácii. A následne , tak ten štadión pre Skalicu a aktuálnou kapacitou 1.500 vyhovuje vášmu presvedčeniu na najvyššiu ligu ? Tak neviem, načo tam vôbec stavajú tú ďalšiu tribúnu. Na Slovensku nikdy nepríde na ligový zápas 30tisíc ľudí, pokiaľ nebude 30 tisícový štadión. V Senici na ligu nikdy nepríde 6 tisíc ľudí, pokiaľ nebude 6 tisícový štadión. V Michalovciach by nikdy neprišlo 4,500 ľudí , ak by nemali taký štadión... Ak bude štadión, potom treba už len hráčov a predvádzať atraktívnu hru. Opačne to nejde.


Robinos asi si ma zle pochopil alebo som ja zle pochopil Patriota. Pri aktualnych navstevach v Senici (vlastne uz niekolko sezon) kedy stadion nie je plny uz ani len z polovice, *by mohol byt* aj polovicny. To z mojho pohladu neznamena , ze bolo chybou stavat ho pre 5 tisic ludi, akurat v poslednych par sezonach je naozaj akysi privelky. Samozrejme ze je to problem celeho slovenskeho futbalu, ale tu bola zrovna rec o Senici. Jasne, na EL a par zapasov so Spartakom ci Slovanom sa vacsia kapacita hodi. 

Michalovce ukazu prvu polku sezony, na ake cisla maju. Kazdopadne Michalovce su 2 krat take velke ako Senica, siroko daleko nie je ziadny iny ligovy klub, to su pre mna logicke a padne argumenty, pre ktore si myslim (alebo lepsi vyraz je verim), ze tie navstevy tam neklesnu do slovenskej ligovej agonie. Tiez zalezi od hry a hracov ako spominas, pretoze prve dva zapasy boli dost slabe. Skor mam obavy po par sezonach, ak vydrzia v lige, ako to tam bude vyzerat. To je chronicky problem slovenskeho futbaloveho fanusika, nuda, uspokojenie, poholdnost a nakoniec uplna ignoracia.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Milos999

PatriotAH said:


> Mozno nieco ako Senica, stadion je velky asi ako NTC a ludi chodi 1500-2000 :/ Aj tam to podla mna prehnali s kapacitou, zhrabli dotaciu a minuli ju na len tribuny. Tam to je o tom, ze Senica je male mesto, tak preto sa to nenaplni a obzvlast ten region Zahoria bude teraz by som povedal az presyteny futbalom pri pohlade na 3 mesta hrajuce 1. ligu co je presny opak situacii na vychode, kde je uz len 1 muzstvo v najvyssej sutazi a mozno nebyt vysokeho vstupneho prislo by do Michaloviec aj viac ako 4500 ludi.


To asi sotva ked oficialna kapacita stadiona na sedenie MFK Zemplin je 4440 divakov... Uz konecne nehovorte o Ruzomberku a Podbrezovej , ze to je pekny stadion... Pojem stadion niesu len 2 tribuny na sirku oproti sebe... Stadion vyzera inak...


----------



## ayoz

Milos999 said:


> To asi sotva ked kapacita stadiona MFK Zemplin je 4440 divakov... Uz konecne nehovorte o Ruzomberku a Podbrezovej , ze to je pekny stadion... Pojem stadion niesu len 2 tribuny na sirku oproti sebe... Stadion vyzera inak...


Zase?hno: Áno, štadión potrebuje aj 5 betónových schodov za bránami.


----------



## DiegoPele

V Bardejove sa koncom augusta zacne stavat. Bude sa modernizovat tribuna, pribudnu nove tribuny, osvetlenie, hracia plocha sa priblizi k hlavnej tribune, odstrani sa atleticka draha.


----------



## ayoz

DiegoPele said:


> V Bardejove sa koncom augusta zacne stavat. Bude sa modernizovat tribuna, pribudnu nove tribuny, osvetlenie, hracia plocha sa priblizi k hlavnej tribune, odstrani sa atleticka draha.


Konečne! Na toto tu čakám už pomaly dva roky. Dúfam, že to teraz vyjde :banana:


----------



## DiegoPele

Problemy boli s verejnou sutazou, nejaky subjekt sa tam odvolaval. Zrejme to bude vyzerat ako na vizualizacii. Klasicka SEDA, pricom sa ponecha hlavna tribuna, ktora je uz po modernizacii + pribudne osvetlenie a novy travnik.


----------



## ayoz

DiegoPele said:


> Problemy boli s verejnou sutazou, nejaky subjekt sa tam odvolaval. Zrejme to bude vyzerat ako na vizualizacii. Klasicka SEDA, pricom sa ponecha hlavna tribuna, ktora je uz po modernizacii + pribudne osvetlenie a novy travnik.


Len dúfam, že sa nepočíta s modrými tribúnami 

EDIT:

Info k BB štadiónu: Čo sa týka štadióna na Štiavničkách, rokovania sú nasmerované tak, že by pripadol armádnej Dukle, ktorá bude následne žiadať dotáciu na rekonštrukciu od SFZ prostredníctvom vlády SR. Definitívne sa o tom rozhodne už v najbližších dňoch.


----------



## potkanX

Milos999 said:


> Uz konecne nehovorte o Ruzomberku a Podbrezovej , ze to je pekny stadion... Pojem stadion niesu len 2 tribuny na sirku oproti sebe... Stadion vyzera inak...


pochopitelne, nazvat napriklad take estadio municipal de braga stadionom by mohol len absolutny ignorant, zeano...


----------



## Milos999

potkanX said:


> pochopitelne, nazvat napriklad take estadio municipal de braga stadionom by mohol len absolutny ignorant, zeano...


Tam tie dalsie dve tribuny niet kde postavit lebo ten stadion je skvostne atypicky a nechceli narusat ekologiu cize skalnete bralo za branou... Ale v Ruzomberku a Podbrezovej maju kde stavat za branami...


----------



## AutorGolu

ayoz said:


> Len dúfam, že sa nepočíta s modrými tribúnami
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Info k BB štadiónu: Čo sa týka štadióna na Štiavničkách, rokovania sú nasmerované tak, že by pripadol armádnej Dukle, ktorá bude následne žiadať dotáciu na rekonštrukciu od SFZ prostredníctvom vlády SR. Definitívne sa o tom rozhodne už v najbližších dňoch.


To je riesenie ktore som ocakaval a je OK.
Mohlo by to vyzerat ako Vitkovice ale este by som dal tribuny o nieco vyssie a kludne to moze byt narodny stadion v majetku armady.

A do BA postavit stadion tak ako naplanoval IK a bude to vo vlastnictne mesta+SFZ+IK.


----------



## ayoz

AutorGolu said:


> To je riesenie ktore som ocakaval a je OK.
> Mohlo by to vyzerat ako Vitkovice ale este by som dal tribuny o nieco vyssie a kludne to moze byt narodny stadion v majetku armady.
> 
> A do BA postavit stadion tak ako naplanoval IK a bude to vo vlastnictne mesta+SFZ+IK.


Tiež som čakal takéto riešenie, ktovie či je s ním spokojný Kováčik. S národným štadiónom to netreba preháňať, pochybujem, že kvôli tomu, že štadión stále patrí ministerstvu obrany dostaneme viac ako toho 2,4 milióna. Ak už niečo, tak by z toho mohli spraviť nejaké Národné olympijské/atletické centrum, keďže na Slovensku poriadny atletický štadión nie je. Vítkovické tribúny by potešili, ale veľmi tomu neverím. Celkovo mi prídu 4 milióny (pokiaľ armáda neinvestuje viac, keďže tým pádom asi mesto nebude môcť do štadióna investovať a Kováčik asi nebude chcieť) dosť málo, lebo polovicu z toho snáď zožerie len vyhrievaný trávnik, turnikety a búranie oválu. A nejaké 6-radové Seda tribúny sú to posledné čo by som v BB chcel.


----------



## Ayran

VIP sered :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

Konecne plny stadion v Senici. Idealny zapas, vyborne pocasie, slusny stadion. 

5000 divakov na Senica - Skalica, to by chcelo 10 000 na Bystrica - Zilina a 20 000 na Trnava -Slovan a potom zacne mat tato liga uroven a argumenty pre nasu vysnivanu kapacitu stadionov.

Este dnes hadam 6000 v Dunajskej Strede na Slovan, Trnava za chvilu otvara stadion a nakoniec bude ta liga tento rok zaujimava. Ani 2500 ludi na Podbrezovu v Brezne nie je marna navsteva. Len dufat ze Michalovce sa konecne chytia. Ziline bohuzial nepomoze ani titul v EL na navstevu vyssiu ako 2000 na ligu. 

Tazko sa mi to hovori, kedze Bystrica v Borciciach chytila stvorku.  ale mi ta Dukla nikdy neopustime


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Konecne plny stadion v Senici. Idealny zapas, vyborne pocasie, slusny stadion.
> 
> 5000 divakov na Senica - Skalica, to by chcelo 10 000 na Bystrica - Zilina a 20 000 na Trnava -Slovan a potom zacne mat tato liga uroven a argumenty pre nasu vysnivanu kapacitu stadionov.
> 
> Este dnes hadam 6000 v Dunajskej Strede na Slovan, Trnava za chvilu otvara stadion a nakoniec bude ta liga tento rok zaujimava. Ani 2500 ludi na Podbrezovu v Brezne nie je marna navsteva. Len dufat ze Michalovce sa konecne chytia. Ziline bohuzial nepomoze ani titul v EL na navstevu vyssiu ako 2000 na ligu.
> 
> Tazko sa mi to hovori, kedze Bystrica v Borciciach chytila stvorku.  ale mi ta Dukla nikdy neopustime


No uvidíme koľko bude proti Žiline o týždeň v BB, vstuo je zadarmo, takžemusí byť plno  Inak v Borčiciach 1253 divákov


----------



## ayoz

Tak zo Španielska si vybral 3 najlepšie štadión, pričom dva patria najlepším klubom sveta. Na San Mámes som úplne zabudol, ale spolu so štadiónom Espanyolu sú to jediné dva nové štadióny v Španielsku. Je jasné, že štadión Realu nebude nebude nejaká zrúcanina, ale taká Barcelona má naozaj prvotriednu len tú jednu krytú tribúnu. Zvyšok nekrytý a minimálne tie vrchné poschodia nevyzerajú, tak ako celý štadión z vonka, vôbec lákavo. Je jasné, že španielske aj talianské štadióny sú lepšie ako naše, ale dosť to robí to, že sú väčšie. Keď si pozriete štadióny takého Neapola alebo Seville, určite vám to nebude pripomínať Bundesligu ani Premier League, dokonca ani Ligue 1. 

Žilina možno nie je netransparentná, ale údajne si Antošík pýtal od Kie milión na sezónu a k tomu bonusy za titul, čo je dosť prehnané hneď na začiatok, navyše keď sa Kia sama ozvala. A pokiaľ je to také transparentné, prečo nikdy nemali iného sponzora ako Antošíkove firmy? Taký úspešný kluby by určite nemal mať problém získať podporu Kie, nejakej banky alebo inej veľkej firmy, keby tam bolo vo vedení všetko v poriadku. 

Napríklad koľko vydržala Škoda v Trnave? Pol roka a zase sa len vrátili k Poorovej ŽOS. Ale ten údajne Spartak predáva, takže možno sa tam niečo zmení, snáď k lepšiemu. 

Ja verím, že o 3-5 rokov takto budeme mať v lige nové pekné štadión v kapacite 8-20 tisíc. V Trenčíne, DS, Košiciach, Bratislave a minimálne sa bude pracovať aj v Nitre, Prešove a BB. Tieto kluby budú späť v lige a na štadiónoch bude viac ľudí, pozerať sa na lepších hráčov a 11 z 12 klubov nebude bez generálneho sponzora, ale snáď sa konečne aj veľké firmy mimo futbalu zapoja. A v 2. lige budú pekné 2-5 tisícové štadióny, či už skladačky od Sedy alebo schody ako v MI a HU alebo originálne ako majú ViOn a ŽP. Jednoducho také, že každý z ašpirantov na postup bude vedieť, že v prípade postupu bude štadión najmenší problém.


----------



## siravak

Suhlasim s tebou vo vsetkom, okrem tych spanielskych stadionov. Nevybral som ti tri, ale styri. A tak, ako som vybral styri, som ich mohol vybrat kludne aj 14. Stadion Realu Madrid nie len ze nie je zrucanina, ale je to futbalovy div sveta pramo v srdci Madridu. Je pravdou, ze tri strany Camp Nou nemaju strechu, ale Spanielsko nie je Slovensku. Futbal sa hra po nociach, a zrazky vo Valencii, Elche, ci v Sevilla nie su ako zrazky v takej Ziline ci Poprade. Pozri sa na stadiony Oviedo, Santander, Osasuna, Real Sociedad, atd, atd, atd...aj ked su to stadiony postavene pred 10-20-30 rokmi, vzdy su 1874565948474595 krat lepsie a krajsie nez HOCIJAKY fungujuci stadion na Slovensku. Pozri si napriklad taky mikrostadionik V Santiago de Compostela. Podla mna je aj tento, v Spanielsku nepodstatny mikrostadionik lepsi nez na Slovensku najlepsi Zilinsky stadion. (a pozor, mne sa zilinsky stadion (az na tie rohy) naozaj paci). To, ze maju nase "senicko-zlatomoravsko-podbrezovsko-ruzombersko-myjavsko-michalovske futbalove ihriska striesky z umelej hmoty este neznamena, ze su to "stadiony". 
Neapolsky stadion sa nepaci ani mne. Ani tie sevillske, ci je je to Betis, alebo Sevilla nepaci. Rovnako ako stadion Valencie (aj ked ten novy mala byt bomba http://www.20minutos.es/fotos/deportes/el-nuevo-estadio-del-valencia-c-f-584/ ). Ale aj tak maju minimalne 10-15 stadionov, na ktore mozu byt naozaj pysni. 

Len pre zaujimavost...10 najkrajsich (naozajstnych) stadionov v Spanielsku podla sportoveho dennika "El mundo deportivo".
http://www.mundodeportivo.com/ocio/...tar-si-estas-haciendo-turismo-por-espana.html


----------



## ayoz

Pozerám, že v tom Španielsku je viac novších štadiónov ako som si myslel. Ja som ich neporovnával s našimi, len som povedal, že to nie sú žiadne zázraky a veľkú časť toho spraví kapacita. Predstav si Nou Camp v 10 tisícovom prevedení. 

Ale je to úplne nepodstatné a použil som to len na ilustráciu, hlavnou témou sú tu naše štadióny.

A to sa stále zaoberáme len futbalom. Keby sme mali prejsť aj na hokej a halové športy, asi by sme si museli k lekárovi zájsť po antidepresíva.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Pozerám, že v tom Španielsku je viac novších štadiónov ako som si myslel. Ja som ich neporovnával s našimi, len som povedal, že to nie sú žiadne zázraky a veľkú časť toho spraví kapacita. Predstav si Nou Camp v 10 tisícovom prevedení.
> 
> Ale je to úplne nepodstatné a použil som to len na ilustráciu, hlavnou témou sú tu naše štadióny.
> 
> A to sa stále zaoberáme len futbalom. Keby sme mali prejsť aj na hokej a halové športy, asi by sme si museli k lekárovi zájsť po antidepresíva.


Urcite. Ja niekedy nechapem, ako je mozne, ze my VOBEC nieco vyhravame. Nechapem, ako sme ziskali styrikrat madajlu na MS. Ako je vobec mozne, ze Weissova Petrzalka sa dostala hlavnej sutaze UEFA, a tam dokazala porazit napriklad take Oporto. Nechapem ako sme sa dostali do Juznej Afriky na MS a tam dokazali porazit take Taliansko. Nechapem, ako mozu Kozakovci viest skupinu so 6 vyhratymi zapasmi. Clovek si mozno pomysli, ze je to vdaka chlapcom zo zahranicia, ako Hamsik, Skrtel, Kucka a pod...Ale to, ze ti chlapci tam hraju je tiez zazrak. Gyomber odisiel z Bystrice do Catanie. A teraz za 2 miliony do Rima. Cize z tej Dukly, ktora teraz prehrava s Borcicami. Je to fakt zazrak. Pred 20-30 rokmi hrali CS kluby vyrovnane partie s hocikym v europe. Po 89 roku (za ktory panubohu alebo komukolvek dakujem, ze sa vobec stal) je vidiet, na akej mizine ten nas sport ostal. Stadiony ziadne, Močenok sa driape do prvej ligy, praca s mladezou biedna, televizna podpora nikde, financna sila klubov doslova a do pismena smiesna. Hociktore polske, ukrajinske, ceske, ruske, MOLDAVSKE, rumunske.....a smerom na zapad ani nespominam, muzstvo ma nielkolkonasobny rozpocet ako vsetky kluby dohromady v SK lige. 
My sme proste zazrak. Sme taka na pol cierna diera Cygnus X-1, uprostred europy, a na pol Majstri sveta vo vyrabani sportovcov na kolene. 
Raz tu niekto (neviem ci si to bol ty, alebo niekto iny) napisal, ze neexistuje clovek, ktory by sa tesil viac kazdemu novemu stadioniku viac, ako on. 
Mylil (si) sa. 
Niet cloveka na tejto planete, ktory by sa tesil kazdemu sportovemu ihrisku, stadionu, kazdej kednej sportovej korunke, kazdemu jednemu medzinarodnemu sportovemu vitazstvu slovenskych muzstiev viac ako.....ja 

O necely tyzden bude zapas. Samozrejme ze drzim palce Ziline. Budem tu mat doma infarktove stavy. A nie preto, ze by mi zalezalo na skalpe Bilbaa v Zilinskych vytrinach v utrobach stadionu, ale preto, ze postup do skupiny by znamenal kopec penazi do zilinskej kasy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Priznam sa, necital som celu Vasu diskusiu,na to sa este len chystam, ale k tomu Nou Campu, co sa tyka hladiska, to je ako Tehelne Pole, akurat 3krat vacsie. Jeden z najhorsich velkych stadionov vo svete. Porovnal by som ho s Maracanou pred rekonstrukciou. Plesen, opadavajuca omietka, stare popraskane sedadla a absentujuca strecha pre 40-50 tisic divakov. Navyse po kazdom zapase kolabuje najblizsia stanica metra aj vsetky okolite povrchove komunikacie. Sice som to sem uz viackrat pisal, ale opakovanie je matka mudrosti.


----------



## Aeros1106

Nou Camp sa onedlho bude rekonstruovat a chysta sa aj Celostadionove Zastresenie.


----------



## ayoz

Aeros1106 said:


> Nou Camp sa onedlho bude rekonstruovat a chysta sa aj Celostadionove Zastresenie.


To sa plánuje a má rovnako veľa projektov ako národný štadión


----------



## Nihillek

*Ružomberok*

7.8.









14.8.









zdroj: FB


----------



## robinos

*Podbrezová* : Po novom *ZELPO ARENA*


----------



## siravak

robinos said:


> *Podbrezová* : Po novom *ZELPO ARENA*


Kolko by mohol mat asi tak kapacitu tento stadionik, keby bola ta nizka tribuna okolo celeho ihriska ?


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> *** by ma zaujimalo, kolko by mohol mat podbrezovsky stadion kapacitu, keby sa postavila nizka tribuna okolo celeho ihriska...


Kapacita hlavnej tribuny je 3000 sediacich divakov. Pokial ma stadion kapacitu 4000, znamena to, ze mensia tribuna ma kapacitu 1000 divakov. Cisto podla orientacneho planika je na dve tretiny dlzky ihriska. Co by znamenalo ze v tejto svojej dlzke by mohla byt umiestnena aj za branami. Celkova kapacita mi teda vychadza 3000 hlavna tribuna + 1000 za jednou branou + 1000 za druhou branou + 1500 pozdlz ihriska = spolu 6500 divakov


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Kapacita hlavnej tribuny je 3000 sediacich divakov. Pokial ma stadion kapacitu 4000, znamena to, ze mensia tribuna ma kapacitu 1000 divakov. Cisto podla orientacneho planika je na dve tretiny dlzky ihriska. Co by znamenalo ze v tejto svojej dlzke by mohla byt umiestnena aj za branami. Celkova kapacita mi teda vychadza 3000 hlavna tribuna + 1000 za jednou branou + 1000 za druhou branou + 1500 pozdlz ihriska = spolu 6500 divakov


Na Stránke Podbrezovej písali, že by sa to pokojne dalo zväčšiť aj na 8-9 tisíc, čo je celkom reálne, keďže hlavná sa dá ešte dosť rozšíriť a určite aj aj ďalšie.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Kapacita hlavnej tribuny je 3000 sediacich divakov. Pokial ma stadion kapacitu 4000, znamena to, ze mensia tribuna ma kapacitu 1000 divakov. Cisto podla orientacneho planika je na dve tretiny dlzky ihriska. Co by znamenalo ze v tejto svojej dlzke by mohla byt umiestnena aj za branami. Celkova kapacita mi teda vychadza 3000 hlavna tribuna + 1000 za jednou branou + 1000 za druhou branou + 1500 pozdlz ihriska = spolu 6500 divakov


Nuz... 6500 nie je sice vela, ale na Podbrezovu ani malo. Chapem ze aj 4000 uplne staci, ale vizualne by ten stadion vyzeral ozaj sympaticky.


----------



## PatriotAH

Ludia, nemusite byt taky pobureny z kapacity Skalickeho stadiona, je to sice 1500 - minimum - avsak urcite ste nemali ratat s tym ze na naprotivnej strane postavia cez leto fugel novu velku tribunu. Zatial nie. V sucasnosti maju vo vacku dotaciu vyse miliona euro, maju pol roka klud co sa tyka vynimky na osvetlenie - za ten cas urcite prebehne projektova dokumentacia, co tam vlastne postavit okrem spominanych stoziarov. Neviem, na mna posobi ten stadion velmi atypicky - tie 3 tribuny vedla seba vyzeraju fakt divne, do toho este, ze ten stadion je atleticky, cize SEDA tribuny tam hadam nebudu stavat - ako som spomenul na zaciatku - je moznost, ze postavia aspon mensiu krytu tribunu pricom netreba zabudat na vyhrievanie, turnikety co im z rozpoctu zozerie statisice, takze koniec koncov som fakt zvedavy co za "toto" tam po zime bude stat.


----------



## siravak

PatriotAH said:


> Ludia, nemusite byt taky pobureny z kapacity Skalickeho stadiona, je to sice 1500 - minimum - avsak urcite ste nemali ratat s tym ze na naprotivnej strane postavia cez leto fugel novu velku tribunu. Zatial nie. V sucasnosti maju vo vacku dotaciu vyse miliona euro, maju pol roka klud co sa tyka vynimky na osvetlenie - za ten cas urcite prebehne projektova dokumentacia, co tam vlastne postavit okrem spominanych stoziarov. Neviem, na mna posobi ten stadion velmi atypicky - tie 3 tribuny vedla seba vyzeraju fakt divne, do toho este, ze ten stadion je atleticky, cize SEDA tribuny tam hadam nebudu stavat - ako som spomenul na zaciatku - je moznost, ze postavia aspon mensiu krytu tribunu pricom netreba zabudat na vyhrievanie, turnikety co im z rozpoctu zozerie statisice, takze koniec koncov som fakt zvedavy co za "toto" tam po zime bude stat.


Zaujimalo by ma, ci tie dotacie podliehaju nejakym casovym limitom...


----------



## robinos

siravak said:


> Zaujimalo by ma, ci tie dotacie podliehaju nejakym casovym limitom...


Samozrejme podlieha. Síce je to rozvrhnuté na desať rokov, ale všetko má svoje limity. V prvom termíne, ktorý sa už skončil sa museli kluby a mestá vyjadriť či majú záujem o dotácie. Ak áno, určili si dátum realizácií ( časové obdobie ) spolu so SFZ, aby všetky kluby nestavali naraz. Po dohodnutom časovom horizonte, sú potom termíny na zabezpečenie finančného krytia a podpise zmlúv. Potom je ďalší termín na začatie reálnych prác. Potom sú kontrolné dni. A potom je aj termín kedy musí mať klub ukončené práce. Každý to má individuálne. Niektoré kluby ako Dunajská Streda či Trenčín si určili ten čas v tomto roku a do roku 2017, či konca 2017 musia stavbu zrealizovať. Preto nedávno bol termín, kedy museli spolu z mestom vydokladovať finančné krytie. Teraz majú termín na začatie výstavby. A tak je to u každého jednoho klubu.


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> Samozrejme podlieha. Síce je to rozvrhnuté na desať rokov, ale všetko má svoje limity. V prvom termíne, ktorý sa už skončil sa museli kluby a mestá vyjadriť či majú záujem o dotácie. Ak áno, určili si dátum realizácií ( časové obdobie ) spolu so SFZ, aby všetky kluby nestavali naraz. Po dohodnutom časovom horizonte, sú potom termíny na zabezpečenie finančného krytia a podpise zmlúv. Potom je ďalší termín na začatie reálnych prác. Potom sú kontrolné dni. A potom je aj termín kedy musí mať klub ukončené práce. Každý to má individuálne. Niektoré kluby ako Dunajská Streda či Trenčín si určili ten čas v tomto roku a do roku 2017, či konca 2017 musia stavbu zrealizovať. Preto nedávno bol termín, kedy museli spolu z mestom vydokladovať finančné krytie. Teraz majú termín na začatie výstavby. A tak je to u každého jednoho klubu.


Taká BB ešte prakticky nemá splnený ani ten prvý termín a stále sa pre ňu termín posúva na výnimku  Teda BB sa všeobecne vyjadrila, že záujem má, akurát mesto ani klub nemajú štadión a požiadať by mala armáda. Či sa to už stalo nikto nevie


----------



## Qwert

Diskusiu, ktorá obsahovala najmä osobné útoky, som premazal a žiadam, aby sa tu osobných útokov všetci diskutujúci zdržali. V prípade, že trollovanie a osobné útoky budú pokračovať, môžu dotknutí užívatelia dostať ban.


----------



## Nihillek

Tak pani, udaj zo Skalice, 3105 divakov. Pripominam, ze kapacita stadiona je 1500.


----------



## ayoz

Nihillek said:


> Tak pani, udaj zo Skalice, 3105 divakov. Pripominam, ze kapacita stadiona je 1500.


To je divné, pretože na fotkách síce vidno ľudí stáť, ale rovnako tam vidno aj prázdne miesta na sedenie celkovo to na tých fotkách nevyzerá byť 2x preplnené. A snáď to ani nemôžu oficiálne nahlásiť, ak majú mať kapacitu 1500.


----------



## chefe

siravak said:


> Take roztlieskavacky by privitali vsade. Od Slovana po Oravsku Lieskovu :cheers1:


nie po oravsku lieskovu ale po oravske lieskove    ale keby napr skalica mala take roztliezkavacky, tak by som jej odpustil aj ten stadion. Aj o tribunu menej by mohli mat


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Toto by som bol nerad aby sa vysvetlovalo zle. Nemam nic proti ambicioznym malym klubom kde sa proste futbalu venuju a za odmenu to dotiahnu do najvyssej sutaze. *U nas sa ale toto nedeje. *


S týmto plne súhlasím. Skalica, Myjava, Moravce nie sú nadpriemerný. Nemajú mládež, ani tá snaha nie je ju tam mať na vysokej úrovni. Nezdá sa , že by mohli mať nadštandardné fanúšikovské prostredie. Jednoducho majú aspon nejaký štadión, aspoň nejaké financovanie a aspoň trocha chopný managment poskladať za ten rozpočet tím , ktorý je v TOP12 na Slovensku. Viac bohužiaľ netreba. Tí ,,veľký,, nie sú schopný ani tohoto. Ale to zasa nie je problém tých malých. Tak dovtedy budú v TOP12, pokiaľ to tí ostatní nepochopia alebo nenastane tam zmena. A bude to asi dlho ako pozerám. Košice, Bystrica, Prešov po vypadnutí bez podstatnej zmeny vo vedení a budováni klubu. Nitre tam sa niečo zmenilo ale či k lepšiemu, zatiaľ nie.


----------



## siravak

Pred par rokmi sa vo viacerych slovenskych mediach objavovala informacie o projekte pre 20 000 stadion v Nitre. Mal to stavat nejaky svajciarsky inverstor. Viete niekto preco sa to nakoniec nerealizovalo ?


----------



## ayoz

robinos said:


> S týmto plne súhlasím. Skalica, Myjava, Moravce nie sú nadpriemerný. Nemajú mládež, ani tá snaha nie je ju tam mať na vysokej úrovni. Nezdá sa , že by mohli mať nadštandardné fanúšikovské prostredie. Jednoducho majú aspon nejaký štadión, aspoň nejaké financovanie a aspoň trocha chopný managment poskladať za ten rozpočet tím , ktorý je v TOP12 na Slovensku. Viac bohužiaľ netreba. Tí ,,veľký,, nie sú schopný ani tohoto. Ale to zasa nie je problém tých malých. Tak dovtedy budú v TOP12, pokiaľ to tí ostatní nepochopia alebo nenastane tam zmena. A bude to asi dlho ako pozerám. Košice, Bystrica, Prešov po vypadnutí bez podstatnej zmeny vo vedení a budováni klubu. Nitre tam sa niečo zmenilo ale či k lepšiemu, zatiaľ nie.


Aj v Dukle sa dosť zmenilo vedenie, ale opäť nie k lepšiemu.


----------



## simiKE

ono je tazke si povedat ze zmente vedenie .,.. napriklad u nas v kosiciach by bol ten problem ze keby podolak sa nato vykaslal ..nikto iny by to nezobral a nedal do toho peniaze ..vlastne to sa uz stalo ked to nechal rezeš..alebo ked presov necha remeta tiez to skape ..


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> ono je tazke si povedat ze zmente vedenie .,.. napriklad u nas v kosiciach by bol ten problem ze keby podolak sa nato vykaslal ..nikto iny by to nezobral a nedal do toho peniaze ..vlastne to sa uz stalo ked to nechal rezeš..alebo ked presov necha remeta tiez to skape ..


Toto sedí skoro na všetky slovenské kluby a to je ten problém.


----------



## michaelse

siravak said:


> Pred par rokmi sa vo viacerych slovenskych mediach objavovala informacie o projekte pre 20 000 stadion v Nitre. Mal to stavat nejaky svajciarsky inverstor. Viete niekto preco sa to nakoniec nerealizovalo ?


tento investor isiel iba po pozemkoch v okoli stadiona, v trnave mu nenaleteli a v nitre bohuzial ano, dopadne to nakoniec tak ze sa v nitre postavi niekedy maly stadionik (ak vobec nejaky) s kapacitou pod 10 tisic ,taka lacna skladacka,a okolo byty alebo kancle,,


----------



## Ondro

robinos said:


> Bohužiaľ všetko by bola aj pravda, lenže ani zďaleka. Keby dalo zadľžené mesto Senica aspoň nejaké peniaze do futbalu. Bohužiaľ ťa sklamem, ale jedinou väčšou investíciou bolo, že mesto Senica prenajalo štadión za symbolické euro. Dokonca aj podiel mesta na rekonštrukciu štadióna, ktorú požaduje SFZ platil klub zo svojho, asi jediný klub na Slovensku. Mesto prispieva ročne iba symbolickú sumu na mládež, tuším 10.000 euro. Celkové náklady na mládež v Senici predstavujú 600.000 ročne. Na chod klubu a A tímu nič. Áno po voľbách sa klub dožaduje od mesta, aby aspoň vyrovnali sumu, ktorú dáva mesto Senica do hokejového klubu. Samozrejme zatiaľ bez odozvy, teda posledné mesiace to nesledujem, ale všetko sa dá overiť na stránkach mesta. Kedže financovanie musí byť už verejné.


Áno, a tento rok ani to nedostanú :banana: Mám ti povedať, koľko sú náklady na vycestovanie karatistu na majstrovstvá európy? A vieš aký je rozdiel? Taký, že ten karatist(k)a, ktorá nedostávala od sponzorov a mesta nula nula nič, trénoval ju tréner vo voľnom čase, ktorý to robí zadarmo a najnovšie ešte k tomu v jej sklepe alebo v telocvični v Hodoníne, pretože v Hodoníne si vedia takéto športy vážiť viac, než v špinavej Senici, kde sa trénuje v haraburdami zapratanej špinavej tanečnej sále o rozmere 5x5m, kde je v zime zima a v lete neskutočné dusno a vyvetrať sa nedá, sa vráti so zlatom a ten mládežnícky futbalový tím, čo stojí ročne 600 000€ sa horko-ťažko umiestnia. Tento rok to spravili spravodlivo, len 1300€ dostanú. 
Inak futbal dostáva aj iné dotácie a úľavy, nie len z komisie pre šport, tiež na vode, elektrike a podobne.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## robinos

Ondro said:


> Áno, a tento rok ani to nedostanú :banana: Mám ti povedať, koľko sú náklady na vycestovanie karatistu na majstrovstvá európy? A vieš aký je rozdiel? Taký, že ten karatist(k)a, ktorá nedostávala od sponzorov a mesta nula nula nič, trénoval ju tréner vo voľnom čase, ktorý to robí zadarmo a najnovšie ešte k tomu v jej sklepe alebo v telocvični v Hodoníne, pretože v Hodoníne si vedia takéto športy vážiť viac, než v špinavej Senici, kde sa trénuje v haraburdami zapratanej špinavej tanečnej sále o rozmere 5x5m, kde je v zime zima a v lete neskutočné dusno a vyvetrať sa nedá, sa vráti so zlatom a ten mládežnícky futbalový tím, čo stojí ročne 600 000€ sa horko-ťažko umiestnia. Tento rok to spravili spravodlivo, len 1300€ dostanú.
> Inak futbal dostáva aj iné dotácie a úľavy, nie len z komisie pre šport, tiež na vode, elektrike a podobne.



Tak do tohoto sa púšťať nebudem. Nie som seničan, nie som v predstavenstve mesta, nie som súčasťou FK Senica, aby som toto mohol obhajovať alebo vyvracať. Iba som napísal, že si nemal pravdu v tom, že mesto sponzorovalo futbal, infraštruktúru atď a prestalo. Kedže podľa teba ide futbal preto dolu vodou. To si mi dal vlastne teraz aj za pravdu. Ja som napísal , že mesto sponzorovalo futbal minimálne napríklad oproti hokeju. To ako sponzoruje iné športy v Senici predstavu veľmi nemám. Nemám predstavu ani ako to je posledný rok s FK. Mňa zaujíma v tomto ohľade primárne futbal a infraštruktúra štadiónov a arén a preto som vlastne tu. Ak máš problém s financovaním mesta, treba sa obrátiť tam, prípadne ak máš odvahu kandiduj a zmeň to. Sorry, z mojej strany je táto vec uzavretá. Ak máš niečo k štadiónu, kľudne diskutujme ďalej.


----------



## ayoz

Ondro said:


> Áno, a tento rok ani to nedostanú :banana: Mám ti povedať, koľko sú náklady na vycestovanie karatistu na majstrovstvá európy? A vieš aký je rozdiel? Taký, že ten karatist(k)a, ktorá nedostávala od sponzorov a mesta nula nula nič, trénoval ju tréner vo voľnom čase, ktorý to robí zadarmo a najnovšie ešte k tomu v jej sklepe alebo v telocvični v Hodoníne, pretože v Hodoníne si vedia takéto športy vážiť viac, než v špinavej Senici, kde sa trénuje v haraburdami zapratanej špinavej tanečnej sále o rozmere 5x5m, kde je v zime zima a v lete neskutočné dusno a vyvetrať sa nedá, sa vráti so zlatom a ten mládežnícky futbalový tím, čo stojí ročne 600 000€ sa horko-ťažko umiestnia. Tento rok to spravili spravodlivo, len 1300€ dostanú.
> Inak futbal dostáva aj iné dotácie a úľavy, nie len z komisie pre šport, tiež na vode, elektrike a podobne.


Hádam nechceš porovnávať karate s futbalom.


----------



## robinos

Nejaké aspoň lacné riešenie s priestorom za bránami to neskutočne potrebuje. Nadnesene aj bilboardy z dialnice by boli fajn riešenie. Inak paráda a konečne.

*MFK Ružomberok* 20.8.2015 ( z facebooku MFK )


----------



## wuane

^^ Tak kludne aj dve kratke zabrankove Sedy by tam mohli byt, otazne je ci je to ekonomicke a potrebne, kedze ten stadion ma primeranu kapacitu. Naklady na udrzbu vyhrievaneho travnika budu zrejme novou financnou vyzvou, neviem ci ma vyznam tlacit peniaze do nie priliz potrebnych veci. Radsej nech hraju dobry futbal na kvalitnom terene ako dostavovat nejake zbytocnosti.


----------



## the_magpies

Tlačová konferencie predsedu vlády SR R. Fica a prezidenta SFZ J. Kováčika na tému: Vyhodnotenie plnenia spolupráce vlády SR a SFZ v rámci programu modernizácie, rekonštrukcie a výstavby futbalových štadiónov.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7jWegssEtY


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Ruzomberku za branami bude na plotoch banner podobny tomu v Myjave, na jesen sa zacne s prerabkou vychodnej tribuny, ktora sa stane "hlavnou" a zacne sa robit turniketovy system, stihnut by sa to malo do jari. 

Tribuny za brankami su na najblizsie roky uplne passe, ale pri nasom majitelovi je to fakt otazne, kedze on uz s nasim klubom nie raz dokazal "koncepcne" vybabrat.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

wuane said:


> ^^ Tak kludne aj dve kratke zabrankove Sedy by tam mohli byt, otazne je ci je to ekonomicke a potrebne, kedze ten stadion ma primeranu kapacitu. Naklady na udrzbu vyhrievaneho travnika budu zrejme novou financnou vyzvou, neviem ci ma vyznam tlacit peniaze do nie priliz potrebnych veci. Radsej nech hraju dobry futbal na kvalitnom terene ako dostavovat nejake zbytocnosti.


Len nie SEDU, fakt nie prosim.. ved ten stadion je pekny, s krasnym vyhladom na hory a staru fabriku, co trochu pripomina (tak desivo) blaznivu industrializaciu v nasom meste. Hlavne z vychodnej pri vecernych zapasoch krasne vidno zapadajuce slnko. Bola by skoda to pokazit nevkusnou tribunou. Snad casom pribudnu ozajstne.

vid ilustracna foto - zdroj facebook


----------



## simiKE

hory aj zapad slnka by stale bolo vidno ale aj mne by tam sedela SEDA do polky normalnej tribuny pekne dotiahnuta aj do rohov .. podobny stadion by mi stacil aj v kosiciach 2 velke normalne murovane tribuny a dotiahnut to sedou s tym ze do buducna by sa dala odstranit a nahradit normalnymi tribunami


----------



## ayoz

Ja tiez dufam, ze v RK sa zbytocne nevrhnu na Sedu a ak raz bude treba, tak postavia normalne tribuny. Ani ziadne rohy netreba.


----------



## Anuris

Toto je zaujimave... Na fore AS Trencin jeden uzivatel poukazal na futbalovu arenu vo svajciarskom Thune, ktora bola podla vsetkeho predobrazom pre davnejsie zverejnene ideove vizualizacie noveho trencianskeho stadiona.


----------



## ayoz

Anuris said:


> Toto je zaujimave... Na fore AS Trencin jeden uzivatel poukazal na futbalovu arenu vo svajciarskom Thune, ktora bola podla vsetkeho predobrazom pre davnejsie zverejnene ideove vizualizacie noveho trencianskeho stadiona.


Poprosím zabaliť jednu verziu s atletickou dráhou a doviezť do BB (dráha nie je nutná) :cheers:


----------



## siravak

Ved vidis ze latka multinicku je SEDA.


Inac, existuje nejaka vizualizacia stanku v KE ?


----------



## Ayran

delete


----------



## Tepicko

siravak said:


> Ved vidis ze latka multinicku je SEDA.
> 
> 
> Inac, existuje nejaka vizualizacia stanku v KE ?


Ano existuje ale uz nieje aktualna kedze sa pocitalo s 12000 kapacitou.Teraz postavia nieco mensie mozno o par stromov viac.

http://www.fcvss.sk/c/portal_public...rticle_version=1.0&_15_cmd=articleCountUpdate


----------



## Ayran

siravak said:


> Inac, existuje nejaka vizualizacia stanku v KE ?



























strecha by mala menit farbu


----------



## siravak

Ayran said:


>


Cize v podstate druhy, o dve tisicky vacsi Poprad. Smutne. :evil:


----------



## Tepicko

Mne sa podla vizosky paci viac Kosicky stadion ako NTC, len ci ho aj postavia.A v Poprade je SEDA v Ke by nemala byt.


----------



## simiKE

z tej vizualizacie ti to pride jak seda v poprade ? chod k ocnemu ..


----------



## siravak

Z tej vizualizacie mi to nepride nijako. Ak je Poprad modrych 6K, a Kosice modrych 8 K, velkym rozdiel v tom urcite nebude. Kosice by si zasluzili minimalne 15K betonovy stadion.


----------



## simiKE

tak to bude len 9k betonovy stadion no


----------



## PatriotAH

Toto SEDA nebude (taku vizualizaciu uz raz robili a naco by teraz robili dalsiu - zamaskovanu?) bolo jasne definovane, ze chcu zelezo-betonove hladisko s moznostou rozsirenia a strecha ma byt z niecoho takeho: http://www.texarch.sk/membranove-zastresenia.html :cheers: Steny maju menit farbu a ma tam rast aj nejaka rastlina (este to vyzera jak Senicky ci Popradsky stadion?)


----------



## ayoz

Tribúny v Podbrezovej


----------



## Nihillek

Ak by to niekeho zaujimalo, doterajsia priemerna navsteva na zapas FL je 2601 divakov. Co je najviac za poslednych 5 rokov. Aj ked je len zaciatok zatial a obvykle ten divacky zaujem u nas klesa. Kazdopadne Trnava to urcite podvihne. A smutne je, ze divacky priemer kazi najviac Slovan, ktory ma potencialne jednu z najvacsich fanusikovskych zakladni.


----------



## siravak

Nihillek said:


> Ak by to niekeho zaujimalo, doterajsia priemerna navsteva na zapas FL je 2601 divakov. Co je najviac za poslednych 5 rokov. Aj ked je len zaciatok zatial a obvykle ten divacky zaujem u nas klesa. Kazdopadne Trnava to urcite podvihne. A smutne je, ze ten divacky priemer kazi najviac Slovan, ktory ma potencialne jednu z najvacsich fanusikovskych zakladni.



Slovan sa potrebuje vykrystalizovat. Ak by otvaral nieco podobne ako Trnava, urcite by mal navstevy niekolkokrat vyssie nez teraz. 
Kosice su bez moderneho stadiona, a este k tomu v II. lige. Myslim si ze novy stadion by im pomohol tiez. 
Trencin je bez stadiona. 
Jednak si ale myslim, ze za poslednych 5 rokov, je celkovo Fortuna liga asi najzdravsia. Nikdy tam nebude 10-12 silnych a zdravych muzstiev, ale mam dojem, ze dnesny Trencin, Zilina, Slovan, DAC a Trnava tu ligu potiahnu.


----------



## ayoz

Nedokážem si predstaviť ako pod Poorom môže Trnava ťahať ligu. Po športovej stránke to nebude. Navyše vyzerá to tak, že k bojkotu sa schyľuje aj v Trnave


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Slovan sa potrebuje vykrystalizovat. Ak by otvaral nieco podobne ako Trnava, urcite by mal navstevy niekolkokrat vyssie nez teraz.
> Kosice su bez moderneho stadiona, a este k tomu v II. lige. Myslim si ze novy stadion by im pomohol tiez.
> Trencin je bez stadiona.
> Jednak si ale myslim, ze za poslednych 5 rokov, je celkovo Fortuna liga asi najzdravsia. Nikdy tam nebude 10-12 silnych a zdravych muzstiev, ale mam dojem, ze dnesny Trencin, Zilina, Slovan, DAC a Trnava tu ligu potiahnu.


Tak ja by som siahol aj dalej do minulosti, ale za 5 rokov urcite. Nasa liga sa dviha, a to este tie najvacsie basty mame v druhej lige, cize je tam este aj potencial dalej sa zlepsovat. A tiez suhlasim s tou silnou patkou. Ak sa Slovan dvihne, posledne kroky k tomu uz pomaly vedu, a Trnava zlepsi prejav. tak sa mame na co tesit. Slovan ale nutne potrebuje stadion, tam stale to vnimam skor ako politicku hru ako realny projekt. 

A aj tohtorocny koeficient UEFA je nas druhy najlepsi v historii, nahrali sme 3,750 co je pekny vysledok, len skoda, ze sa na nas tlaci Kazachstan a je mozne ze sa prepadneme na 31. miesto. Bude tazke sa predrat hore, ale treba verit


----------



## chefe

DiegoPele said:


> Slovan ale nutne potrebuje stadion, tam stale to vnimam skor ako politicku hru ako realny projekt.


Ja si myslim ze slovan nutne stadion nepotrebuje, ale nutne ho chce. To ze ho potrebuje nam natlacili do hlavy media, hlavne TA3... Rovnako stadion potrebuje nitra, kosice, banska bystrica a ine mesta....

Slovan nie je barcelona ani real madrid, je to obycajny svk klub.

A este ktomu by som dodal, ze jeho majitel uz dva pekne stadiony zbural, tak co teraz chcu...


----------



## ayoz

chefe said:


> Ja si myslim ze slovan nutne stadion nepotrebuje, ale nutne ho chce. To ze ho potrebuje nam natlacili do hlavy media, hlavne TA3... Rovnako stadion potrebuje nitra, kosice, banska bystrica a ine mesta....
> 
> Slovan nie je barcelona ani real madrid, je to obycajny svk klub.
> 
> A este ktomu by som dodal, ze jeho majitel uz dva pekne stadiony zbural, tak co teraz chcu...


Dva už zbúral, ale stále je to o jeden menej ako zbúrať chcel. Ja nerozumiem ako môže Bratislava tolerovať to, ako zbúral dva štadióny bez náhrady a ďalších, ktorí zruśili ihriská bez náhrady. Veď to je choré.


----------



## ilmaris

Dnes by sa na mestskom zastupitelstve v Prievidzi malo hovorit aj o tomto:


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

chefe said:


> Ja si myslim ze slovan nutne stadion nepotrebuje, ale nutne ho chce. To ze ho potrebuje nam natlacili do hlavy media, hlavne TA3... Rovnako stadion potrebuje nitra, kosice, banska bystrica a ine mesta....
> 
> Slovan nie je barcelona ani real madrid, je to obycajny svk klub.
> 
> A este ktomu by som dodal, ze jeho majitel uz dva pekne stadiony zbural, tak co teraz chcu...


Nechcem začínať nejaký flame war, ale ktorý je pre teba neobyčajný svk klub, keď historicky najlepší svk klub je pre teba obyčajný ? Slovan je Barcelona/Real Madrid svk ligy či sa ti to páči alebo nie. To, že si s ním posledné roky majiteľ robí čo chce, je druhá vec


----------



## Tepicko

Ak by bol Slovan - Real Madrid svk ligy tak by ho prislo povzbudit aspon 1000 ludi kludne aj na smetisko.Vyhovorky ze to je anti-futbalovy stadion alebo ze protest proti vedeniu neberiem len sa vam proste nechce.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Tepicko said:


> Ak by bol Slovan - Real Madrid svk ligy tak by ho prislo povzbudit aspon 1000 ludi kludne aj na smetisko.Vyhovorky ze to je anti-futbalovy stadion alebo ze protest proti vedeniu neberiem len sa vam proste nechce.


pravda s fanúšikmi to má teraz Slovan pár rokov zlé, ale ani sa im nedivím po tom čo sa robí v klube. Ale čo sa týka športovej stránky, je to Barcelona/Real Madrid. A taký menší offtopic, keď sme pri tom Realu, tak minulý rok sa fanúšikovia ukázali správaním ku Bale-ovi


----------



## chefe

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Nechcem začínať nejaký flame war, ale ktorý je pre teba neobyčajný svk klub, keď historicky najlepší svk klub je pre teba obyčajný ? Slovan je Barcelona/Real Madrid svk ligy či sa ti to páči alebo nie. To, že si s ním posledné roky majiteľ robí čo chce, je druhá vec


teiz nechcem zacinat nejaku rozsiahlu diskusiu, ale podla mna na svk neexistuje vynimocny klub. To ze ma slovan historiu je nevyhoda, lebo do tej historie sa zapisal aj jeho majitel.


----------



## siravak

chefe said:


> teiz nechcem zacinat nejaku rozsiahlu diskusiu, ale podla mna na svk neexistuje vynimocny klub. To ze ma slovan historiu je nevyhoda, lebo do tej historie sa zapisal aj jeho majitel.


Na Slovensku nikdy neexistoval vynimocny klub, ale to ani v Madarsku, ani v Polsku, ani v Rakusku, ani v Cesku, a okrem zopar krajin ako Taliansko, Nemecko, Anglicko, Nemecko a mozno Holandsko, ani nikde. To vsak neznamena, ze si Slovan nezasluzi pomenovanie "najuspesnejsi slovensky klub". Jedna vec je antipatia ktoru citi velka cast (a nielen) futbaloveho Slovenska voci tomuto klubu, a druha vec je jeho nutnost existencie v nasej lige. Bez Slovana by bola nasa liga na tom asi tak, ako ta hokejova. 
Kazdy jeden novy, velky, moderny stadion je na Slovensku vitany. Aj ten pre Slovan.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

chefe said:


> teiz nechcem zacinat nejaku rozsiahlu diskusiu, ale podla mna na svk neexistuje vynimocny klub. To ze ma slovan historiu je nevyhoda, lebo do tej historie sa zapisal aj jeho majitel.


No ale ten majitel im v roku 69 nevyhral PVP a ani tie tituly vo federalnej lige


----------



## michaelse

Tepicko said:


> Ak by bol Slovan - Real Madrid svk ligy tak by ho prislo povzbudit aspon 1000 ludi kludne aj na smetisko.Vyhovorky ze to je anti-futbalovy stadion alebo ze protest proti vedeniu neberiem len sa vam proste nechce.


brat to nemusis,ale to neznamena ze to nieje pravda
stadion rozpadajuci sa pod nohami aj na rozpadnutejsie tehelne pole chodilo viacej ludi lebo to bol oproste tehelne pole
,navyse su to pasienky,stadion byvaleho rivala, dalej vedenie ktore podrzalo hraca a zastavolo sa ho po tom ako ukazal svoji mfanuskom obscenne gesta a je toho kvantum dalsieho 
ano poznam vela ludi ktory miluju slovan ale nemozu sa na to uz pozerat,a necudujem sa im


----------



## SunshineBB

Ludia na Slovan nechodia zo znamych dovodov. Urcite to nie je tak, ze by Slovan na Slovensku nebol popularny. Co dokazu predviedli v zapase s Olympiakosom, kde ich bolo takmer 23 000, tolko nepride ani v Trnave. A to v tych rokoch bola Nova tribuna na Tehelku jeden obrovsky kotol. Potom prisiel sefveduci, zbural dva stadiony a Slovan hra na rozpadnutom Intery bez svetlej buducnosti. Tazke akokolvek Slovan posobi dnes, je velmi smele a odvazne tvrdit ze je obycajny. Je neobycajny, najvacsi, najslavnejsi. Tak to bude este velmi dlho. Slovan je Slovan.

Nasa liga potrebuje silny Slovan, Trnavu, Zilinu, Kosice, Bystricu

tak isto ako v cechach potrebuju Spartu, Slaviu, Banik .. bez nich by to nebolo ono ..


----------



## Nihillek

ilmaris said:


> Dnes by sa na mestskom zastupitelstve v Prievidzi malo hovorit aj o tomto:


Inak tej Prievidzi by podla mna SEDA aj celkom sekla ;-). Este pridam jeden obrazok:









Btw. mestke zastupitelstvo to vraj neschvalilo.


----------



## AutorGolu

^^

tu si vsimnite ze aky ma SEDA efekt a ci je lepsie nechat povodne statie okolo ihriska alebo postavit SEDU. celkom pekna vizualizacia, ina otazka je ci to tam naozaj potrebuju...

aka by v Prievidzi bola kapacita?


----------



## eddieivo

Senica:

http://www.fksenica.eu/clanek.asp?id=V-sobotu-prvykrat-s-turniketmi-Zatial-ale-funkcne-nebudu-2162


----------



## DiegoPele

Btw. mestke zastupitelstvo to vraj neschvalilo.[/QUOTE]

Tak mestske zastupitelstvo to neschvalilo. Podla odboru vystavby tam boli viacere nedostatky. Zaujimave je aj vyjadrenie prezidenta klubu na FB, ktory s tym vobec nie je stotozneny.  Skoda, ludia v Prievidzi miluju sport, miluju futbal, snad sa s tym pohne spravnym smerom.


----------



## robinos

AutorGolu said:


> ^^
> 
> tu si vsimnite ze aky ma SEDA efekt a ci je lepsie nechat povodne statie okolo ihriska alebo postavit SEDU. celkom pekna vizualizacia, ina otazka je ci to tam naozaj potrebuju...
> 
> aka by v Prievidzi bola kapacita?


Tak to státie v Prievidzi bolo dávnejšie zrušenie. Ak si pamätám bolo to o 4 či 5 schodikoch a celkovo kapacita bola okolo 7 tisíc. Tribúna mala 3 tisíc miest ale teraz so sedačkami niečo cez dve tisíc, tuším 2.200 možno viac. A to je aj aktuálne reálna kapacita. Niekto dá možno presné čísla a aktuálny stav.


----------



## stanlee

*Otvorenie City Areny: Spartakovec vs. Slovanista*

pokracovanie k teaseru


----------



## robinos

eddieivo said:


> Senica:
> 
> http://www.fksenica.eu/clanek.asp?id=V-sobotu-prvykrat-s-turniketmi-Zatial-ale-funkcne-nebudu-2162



Za ticketportal kay:


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

inak ku tej téme Slovanu, ktorú sme tu riešili, citujem stránku na FB 
Fanúšikovia na Slovensku



> Vyhlásenie Fanklubu MFK Skalica:
> Výjazd na Slovan sa nekoná!
> V sobotu sa uskutoční na Pasienkoch 7. kolo Fortuna ligy. Oficiálny Fanklub MFK Skalica sa tohto zápasu nezúčastní. Dôvodom neúčasti je prijatie výzvy od Asociácie Fanúšikov Slovenska, ktorá vyzvala všetkých fanúšikov k bojkotu zápasov na Pasienkoch.
> Ďakujeme všetkých fanúšikom za pochopenie a za ďalšiu podporu


----------



## GROBARjf

Nejde o bojkot pasienkov, ale akási solidarita s Ultras Slovan. Tak ako to spravili Ultras Spartak.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## ayoz

V DS by sa už malo začať s búraním?


----------



## the_magpies

ayoz said:


> V DS by sa už malo začať s búraním?


Naposledy sa bude hrať stretnutie pred všetkými tribúnami nášho štadióna, v septembri sa totiž začne búranie severných tribún na státie. Bude to prvý veľký krok k novému štadiónu, ktorý by mal na mieste terajšieho vyrásť do roku 2018. V najbližšom období bude mať štadión obmedzenú kapacitu, od 9. kola budú pre divákov otvorené len zvyšné tri tribúny.

http://fcdac.sk/sk/spravy/2015/08/28/pridte-sa-rozlucit-so-stadionom


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.tvregion.tv/skalicki-poslanci-odklepli-pol-milionovu-dotaciu-na-rekonstrukciu-stadionu/


----------



## ayoz

eddieivo said:


> http://www.tvregion.tv/skalicki-poslanci-odklepli-pol-milionovu-dotaciu-na-rekonstrukciu-stadionu/


Bolo by vtipné, keby ju dostala Sereď  Keď som videl ich štadión, tak by to aj viac potrebovali. Ale vzhľadom na to, kto stojí za Skalicou je jasné, že ju dostanú oni.


----------



## wuane

chefe said:


> AŠK Inter vynovil halu na Pasienkoch:
> 
> Nainštalovali sme viac ako tritisíc plastových sedadiel, obnovili viac ako dvesto sedačiek v priestore VIP. Okrem tejto veľkej zmeny sme vymenili celú osvetlovaciu sústavu, ktorá bola z roku 1974. Nové podmienky svetiel spĺňajú aj požiadavky pre priame televízne prenosy. Vymenili sme aj palubovku, sveteľnú tabuľu, rekonštrukciou prešli aj toalety či vstupné priestory do haly.
> 
> Celkové náklady na rekonštrukciu dosiahli výšku 120.000 eur bez DPH. Ako doplnil riaditeľ AŠK Ľubomír Želiezka, táto suma tvorí 15 percent z celkového rozpočtu asociácie.


Velmi pekna rekonstrukcia. Keby sa este pokusili spravit nieco so zovnajskom tejto inac mimoriadne hodnotnej stavby, bolo by to super. Neziadam nic velke, mozno len novy nater fasady a trosku skulturnit ten reklamny smog (pri sporte som na reklamu trochu zhovievavejsi).


----------



## J1mbo

wuane said:


> Co tam hlada Braga? To je jeden z naj stadionov v Europe. Technicky aj architektonicky. :bash::bash::bash:


tak nevola sa to najskaredie stadiony, ale najdivnejsie, to nemusi byt myslene len v zlom


----------



## motooo

Skvela ukazka toho ako sa to ma robit..a najlepsie to porovnanie na zaver..:lol:

https://www.stream.cz/gebrianvs/10007291-allianz-arena-mnichov


----------



## AutorGolu

motooo said:


> Skvela ukazka toho ako sa to ma robit..a najlepsie to porovnanie na zaver..:lol:
> 
> https://www.stream.cz/gebrianvs/10007291-allianz-arena-mnichov


^^ krasne :laugh:


----------



## robinos

Tak a máme septembrovú správu za august zo SFZ, Trenčín ani slovo.



http://www.futbalsfz.sk/slovensko/rekonstrukcia-stadionov/novinka/august-v-znameni-otvorenia-city-areny-v-trnave-v-ruzomberku-ukoncili-rekonstrukciu-hracej-ploch.html

to zaujímavé : 

,, Druhý prázdninový mesiac bol dôležitý aj pri napredovaní v projektoch na ďalších troch futbalových štadiónoch:

- Katastrálny odbor Okresného úradu Zlaté Moravce vydal rozhodnutie o povolení vkladu vecného bremena v prospech SFZ na užívanie futbalového štadióna v Zlatých Moravciach.

- V súlade s rámcovou dohodou medzi SFZ a SEDASPORT bola podpísaná zmluva o dielo na výstavbu tribún futbalového štadóna v Humennom (objednávateľ 1. Humenská, a.s., dodávateľ SEDASPORT, s.r.o.).

- Na štadióne v Ružomberku ukončili rekonštrukciu hracej plochy, vrátane položenia nového trávnika a vybudovania vyhrievania.,,


----------



## ayoz

Nie je už Trenčín zo strany SFZ vybavený? Aj keď by tam asi aspoň spomenuli, že sa začne napríklad v októbri alebo niečo. Nemalo sa začať práve na jeseň?


----------



## chefe

skoda ze v humennom bude len seda  dufam som v zelezobetonove tribuny


----------



## ayoz

chefe said:


> skoda ze v humennom bude len seda  dufam som v zelezobetonove tribuny


Teraz som si uvedomil, nemali byť v Humennom také schody ako majú Michalovce za bránami?


----------



## JimmySK

V HE stále nevedia ako presne bude štadión vyzerať. Je štúdia, ktorá sa robila ale je možnosť, že sa to celé zmení. Je dosť pravdepodobné, že stará veľká tribúna sa musí zburať a postaviť na novo. Vaľová si myslela, že keď ju tam nechá tak to bude OK. Pre pobavenie posielam video z mestkého zastupiteľstva, kde rozoberajú aj štadión. Ja sa na tom veľmi bavím 

Inak v HE ma byť podľa zmluvy postavený štadión 30.9.2016.
http://www.humenne.sk/download.php?file=register/zof/1_Humenska_a_s_Z_zmluva_o_spolupraci.pdf


----------



## AutorGolu

preco by mali hl.tribunu burat?


----------



## JimmySK

AutorGolu said:


> preco by mali hl.tribunu burat?


No co som pocul tak absolutne nesplna poziadavky. Je tam problem aj so statikou. Ta tribuna vyzera z vnutra horsie ako ktorákoľvek dedinská tribúna. Tak som aj ja velmi zvedavý čo snou bude...


----------



## robinos

JimmySK said:


> No co som pocul tak absolutne nesplna poziadavky. Je tam problem aj so statikou. Ta tribuna vyzera z vnutra horsie ako ktorákoľvek dedinská tribúna. Tak som aj ja velmi zvedavý čo snou bude...



Také podobné info mám aj ja. Len teraz je otázka ak zbúrajú aj hlavnú, čo za ten cca milión postavia ?


----------



## eddieivo

Zajtra budú na senickom štadióne prvýkrát spustené turnikety. Snáď budú mať byť funkčné pre koho.


----------



## robinos

eddieivo said:


> Zajtra budú na senickom štadióne prvýkrát spustené turnikety. Snáď budú mať byť funkčné pre koho.



Troška hejterská tá posledná veta. Ja pôjdem teda otestovať, nech je istý aspoň jeden kus...















No tak turnikety cvakali jedna radosť včera v Senici. Vraj onedlho už cez ticketportál alebo nejaký iný portál, takže pohoda. Jedna predzápasová momentka a atmosféra večera.


----------



## eddieivo

Nemyslel som to hejtersky, skorej som si tak povzdychol jak málo ludí chodí tu v SE na futbal. :/


----------



## robinos

eddieivo said:


> Nemyslel som to hejtersky, skorej som si tak povzdychol jak málo ludí chodí tu v SE na futbal. :/


No veď jasné, chápem málo ako všade , ale teraz v sobotu ak sa nemýlim hrá v Senici Spartak Myjava a to bude opäť ,,full hause,,.


----------



## Nihillek

robinos said:


> No veď jasné, chápem málo ako všade , ale teraz v sobotu ak sa nemýlim hrá v Senici Spartak Myjava a to bude opäť ,,full hause,,.


Teraz pripada hejtersky tvoj prispevok mne :-D. Senica patri navstevami medzi nahorsie timy. Dunajska, Trencin, Michalovce, Trnava na tom vobec nie su zle.


----------



## robinos

Nihillek said:


> Teraz pripada hejtersky tvoj prispevok mne :-D. Senica patri navstevami medzi nahorsie timy. Dunajska, Trencin, Michalovce, Trnava na tom vobec nie su zle.


Súhlas je to hejterstvo, uniesol som sa tiež :lol:. Stále ma serie ten Trenčín, oni fakt s tým štadiónom nemajú konečný plán ešte. Rybníček nedávno povedal /v sobotňajšom športe/, že sa stále na tom pracuje a hľadajú sa financie a ekonomickosť projektu / inak to tvrdí už 4 rok ! /, aby to bolo niečo viacej / môj predpoklad viacej ako Seda /. Oni to fakt do toho roku 2018 nebudú schopný stihnúť? Veď nová hlavná tribúna je základ a tú teda dávno mohli začať stavať a neskôr dokončovať podľa financií priestory za bránami atď. Mne to rozum neberie. Ktovie či majú aspoň povolenie na stavbu atď. Ale to zasa bez projektu nejde. Ach jaj.


----------



## siravak

robinos said:


> Súhlas je to hejterstvo, uniesol som sa tiež :lol:. Stále ma serie ten Trenčín, oni fakt s tým štadiónom nemajú konečný plán ešte. Rybníček nedávno povedal /v sobotňajšom športe/, že sa stále na tom pracuje a hľadajú sa financie a ekonomickosť projektu / inak to tvrdí už 4 rok ! /, aby to bolo niečo viacej / môj predpoklad viacej ako Seda /. Oni to fakt do toho roku 2018 nebudú schopný stihnúť? Veď nová hlavná tribúna je základ a tú teda dávno mohli začať stavať a neskôr dokončovať podľa financií priestory za bránami atď. Mne to rozum neberie. Ktovie či majú aspoň povolenie na stavbu atď. Ale to zasa bez projektu nejde. Ach jaj.


Dunajska zmkla tiez. Prve tri dni skoro umelecke videa demolicie, a potom.....ticho. Ako keby bolo sportove stavebnictvo na SK zakliate.


----------



## SunshineBB

Zato sportova demolaz je tu na svetovej urovni


----------



## chefe

ayoz said:


> Pokiaľ je umelý povrch taký dokonalý a ideálny pre tímy hrajúce moderný rýchly futbal, prečo ju snáď žiadny väčší klub hrajúci takýto futbal nemá?


nie som si isty, ale myslim ze ajax amsterdam to ma, ale fakt si niesom isty :nuts:


----------



## siravak

chefe said:


> nie som si isty, ale myslim ze ajax amsterdam to ma, ale fakt si niesom isty :nuts:


Nie, nie. Teda aspon pred tromi rokmi nie. Vyhrali sutaz o najkvalitnejsi travnik v Eredivisie.


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Nejaki svajciari a zda sa mi ze niekto v Rusku. Inac nikto viac. A necudujem sa...


Ale Spartak Moskva alebo Bern neberiem ako nejaké ofenzívne veľkokluby.


----------



## Scroman

yuriy said:


> U nas sa skor uvazovalo o hybridnom travniku. Mali sme aj travnikara na skoleni v Manchestri, ale padlo to.


A prečo to padlo, ak sa môžeme opýtať?


----------



## robinos

No z môjho pohľadu na ligovom trávniku na Slovensku umelá plocha nie. Umelá plocha nenahradí nikdy živý porast. Už len povrch a prirodzenosť je proti tradícii futbalu. Umelé plochy sú v prvom rade veľmi populárne v spojených štátoch. Inde, teda v Európe je to iba okrajová záležitosť pre futbal. Rozumiem niektorým klubom, že radšej siahnu v Európe po umelej tráve z dôvodu klimatických podmienok. Na niektorých veľkých štadiónoch je v podstate kvalitný prirodzený trávnik neudržatelný a výmena živých porastov každý druhý rok niekde aj raz ročne je nákladná záležitosť. V prípade severských krajín, kde slnko nesvieti a tráva nemá šancu je normálne, že siahnu po tomto povrchu. V tomto ohľade je umelý povrch atraktívny. Ale v našich podmienkach je to jednoducho škoda. Beriem Trenčín nateraz z ekonomického aj praktického dôvodu ako nevyhnutnosť, ale aj ten by mal fungovať na úrovni, kde by bol prirodzený trávnik súčasťou. Ono sa zdalo, že pred 15-timi možno už aj viac rokmi nastane boom, keď UEFA povolila hrať na tomto povrchu zápasy. Ale zo špičkových a keď si zoberiem, ale aj priemerných klubov v Európe prešlo po dĺhých rokoch na tento povrch iba minimálne množstvo a to hovorí za všetko.


----------



## iQual

tak z tych znamejsich co maju umely travnik mne z fleku napadnu iba SPARTAK moskva a YB bern...


----------



## robinos

Ťažko povedať nakoľko je zoznam aktuálny a kompletný. Za menom štadióna je dátum realizácie umelého povrchu.


*Belgium* 

Stayen Sint-Truiden VV 2011

*Denmark* 

Farum Park FC Nordsjælland 2012
*
France* 

Stade Gaston Petit LB Châteauroux 2011

Stade Marcel-Picot AS Nancy 2010

Stade Yves Allainmat FC Lorient 2010

*Italy* 

Stadio Dino Manuzzi AC Cesena 2011

Stadio Silvio Piola Novara 2010

*Netherlands* 

IJsseldelta Stadion FC Zwolle 2009

Kras Stadion FC Volendam 2006

Polman Stadion Heracles Almelo 2005

Stadion Woudestein SV Excelsior 2010

*Norway* 

Alfheim Stadion Tromsø IL 2006

Aspmyra Stadion Bodø / Glimt 2006

Color Line Stadion Aalesund FK 2005

Skagerak Arena Odd Grenland 2007

*Portugal*

Estádio do Bessa Boavista FC 2009

*Russia* 

Luzhniki Stadium FC Spartak 2002

Zvezda Stadium FC Amkar 2005

*Sweden* 

Borås Arena IF Elfsborg 2005

Norrporten Arena GIF Sundsvall 2009

Nya Parken IFK Norrköping 2009

*Switzerland* 

Stade de Suisse Young Boys 2006

Stade la Maladière Neuchâtel Xamax 2007


----------



## Milos999

> Umela trava je dokonaly povrch, na ktorom sa da hra rychlo a presne, cize vynikajuci pre timy, ktore hraju behavy kombinacny futbal, ale tazko sa na nom parkuje autobus, hra beton... Preto timy co hraju destruktivny antifutbal nadavaju na umelinu v Trencine...


Co Ti praska ??? To nemyslis vazne ?! Si niekedy videl ako lopta skace na umelej trave po odkope, nakope ale po vysokom centri ? Hned po doskoku odskoci ani nie 2 metre od zeme oproti normalnej trave... To vidno hlavne v TV zapasoch a ten rozdiel je markantny.. Nadavaju nanu skoro vsetci a hlavne spilmachri a technicki hraci.. Vsak to je hrozne co ten akoze "genius" Gula vymysla ked chce umelinu aj na vsetky oficialne zapasy... Mysli si ked vyhral v Trencine tak uz bude vyhravat na umelke vzdy a vsade ??? Horsie to uz je ked jeho chlapci stratia motivaciu vo Fortune Lige a myslia, ze su Real Madrid a kazdy sa z nich pos..e... Chvalabou ich pekne Podbrezova vratila s rachotom spat na zem... Umely travnik je tak akurat dobry na trening a mozno v zime ale nie na vsetky oficialne zapasy ked v Europe 97 % klubov hra stale na normalnej trave !!! A zaujimave, ze Francuzi uz vymyslili neviem aku kategoriu ci verziu vylepsenej umelej trave ale aj drviva vacsina francuzskych klubov hra Ligue1 a Ligue2 na normalnej trave...


----------



## DiegoPele

Milos999 said:


> Co Ti praska ???


To odkial mas, ze Zilina lieta v oblakoch? Lebo ja mam z nich pocit, ze su maximalne skromní a pracovití na cele s Gulom. S Podbrezou prehrali, je to sport, to sa stava, ale sympaticke bolo, ze sa nikto na nic nevyhovaral, a kazdy si priznal chybu. Stale lepsie ako splietat nieco o mafii, ci? :nuts: A o nepodarenych zapasoch a o rachote smerom dole vy v MI musite nieco vediet, ci?

Ja si myslim, ze umela trava je lepsia ako zly prirodny travnik, ale zase dobry prirodny travnik je lepsi ako akakolvek umela. Myslim, ze by to bola chyba dat tam umelu travu, viac by sa mi hodil tam travnik na styl Podbrezovej. Ten vyzera na pohlad velmi dobre.


----------



## 86Koll

Bardejov rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna 

ZDROJ: FACEBOOK - partizan bardejov


----------



## p182

^^ a co hlavna tribuna? pojde k travniku ? myslim tak ako v poprade.


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clano...v-v-senci-by-mal-vyrast-prvy-uz-coskoro/61083


----------



## siravak

Skoda-preskoda. Dalsia autobusova zastavka na Slovensku. Mesto stvrtmilionove, krajske, s akou-takou futbalovou historiu, a opat michalovsko-podbrezovsko-myjavsko-skalicka mikrobudka.

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/clanok198785-Kosicania_o_krok_blizsie_k_stadionu.htm


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Skoda-preskoda. Dalsia autobusova zastavka na Slovensku. Mesto stvrtmilionove, krajske, s akou-takou futbalovou historiu, a opat michalovsko-podbrezovsko-myjavsko-skalicka mikrobudka.
> 
> http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/clanok198785-Kosicania_o_krok_blizsie_k_stadionu.htm


Porovnal si ako jeden 4 rôzne štadióny  Neviem čo chceš. SEDA to nebude, na úroveň klubu úplne dostačujúce. Reprezentácia tam aj tak nikdy nepríde.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som na tych styroch vymenovanych stadionoch nasiel jediny spolocny prvok. Travnik.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Ja som na tych styroch vymenovanych stadionoch nasiel jediny spolocny prvok. Travnik.


A ja v tych styroch vymenovanych stadionoch (a nie len v tychto styroch) nasiel iny spolocny prvok. Mikrobudka.


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> A ja v tych styroch vymenovanych stadionoch (a nie len v tychto styroch) nasiel iny spolocny prvok. Mikrobudka.


A co by si chcel na dedinach?


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> A co by si chcel na dedinach?


Kosice su pre teba dedina ?


----------



## simiKE

neviem o com tocis v KE nebude SEDA


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Kosice su pre teba dedina ?


Spomínal si Košice medzi tými 4 štadiónmi?


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Spomínal si Košice medzi tými 4 štadiónmi?


Od zaciatku hovorim o kapacite v Kosiciach. Nevsimol si si?


Od uplneho zaciatku hovorim o kapacite v Kosiciach. Kazdemu je to jasne, ale TEBE to vysvetlim este raz. V Skalici, Podbrezovej ci Myjave su kapacity malicke, a prave to ich spaja. Chapem sice tvoju potrebu pichnut si do Michalovicec, a nazvat ich dedinou, pretoze tvoja dedinska a detinska nenavist voci tomuto mestu je bezhranicna, ale kedze som clovek trpezlivy, zopakujem ti to este raz s nadejou, ze sa ti to v hlave nejak ulozi: Ak ma skutocna dedinka menom Podbrezova 4,171 obyvatelov, a mikrobudku s kapacitou 6500 miest, .....tak potom 9000 stadionik v stvrtmilionovom krajskom meste sa inac nez mikrobudka nezvat ani neda. Ak to nechapes ani po tomto vysvetleni, napis mi kludne PM, a vysvetlim ti to trpezlivo, pomalicky a s smevom aj 5 krat.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Od zaciatku hovorim o kapacite v Kosiciach. Nevsimol si si?
> 
> 
> Od uplneho zaciatku hovorim o kapacite v Kosiciach. Kazdemu je to jasne, ale TEBE to vysvetlim este raz. V Skalici, Podbrezovej ci Myjave su kapacity malicke, a prave to ich spaja. Chapem sice tvoju potrebu pichnut si do Michalovicec, a nazvat ich dedinou, pretoze tvoja dedinska a detinska nenavist voci tomuto mestu je bezhranicna, ale kedze som clovek trpezlivy, zopakujem ti to este raz s nadejou, ze sa ti to v hlave nejak ulozi: Ak ma skutocna dedinka menom Podbrezova 4,171 obyvatelov, a mikrobudku s kapacitou 6500 miest, .....tak potom 9000 stadionik v stvrtmilionovom krajskom meste sa inac nez mikrobudka nezvat ani neda. Ak to nechapes ani po tomto vysvetleni, napis mi kludne PM, a vysvetlim ti to trpezlivo, pomalicky a s smevom aj 5 krat.


:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Od zaciatku hovorim o kapacite v Kosiciach. Nevsimol si si?


Nenasiel som jedinu vetu, kde by si spomenul kapacitu. 

Namiesto toho si na jednu uroven dal 4 absolutne odlisne stadiony a porovnal ich s kosickym, ktory bude opat uplne iny a navyse 2 az 3 krat taky velky. Navyse , najskor napises ze su to malicke stadiony, a potom napises ze v Podbrezovej je kapacita 6500. Tak potom sa rozhodni ci su malicke ci nie. A ked chces ohladom stadionov diskutovat, tak by si o nich mohol mat aspon zakladny prehlad, pretoze v Podbrezovej stadion spominanu kapacitu nema ani nahodou. 

A k slovu "mikrobudka" by mi nepomohol ani vykladovy slovnik. Co si tym vyrazom myslel vies asi len ty sam. Impozantna tribuna v Podbrezovej ci kvalitny a kapacitne slusne vybaveny stadion v Michalovciach my slovo "mikrobudka" velmi neevokuju.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Nenasiel som jedinu vetu, kde by si spomenul kapacitu.
> 
> Namiesto toho si na jednu uroven dal 4 absolutne odlisne stadiony a porovnal ich s kosickym, ktory bude opat uplne iny a navyse 2 az 3 krat taky velky. Navyse , najskor napises ze su to malicke stadiony, a potom napises ze v Podbrezovej je kapacita 6500. Tak potom sa rozhodni ci su malicke ci nie. A ked chces ohladom stadionov diskutovat, tak by si o nich mohol mat aspon zakladny prehlad, pretoze v Podbrezovej stadion spominanu kapacitu nema ani nahodou.
> 
> A k slovu "mikrobudka" by mi nepomohol ani vykladovy slovnik. Co si tym vyrazom myslel vies asi len ty sam. Impozantna tribuna v Podbrezovej ci kvalitny a kapacitne slusne vybaveny stadion v Michalovciach my slovo "mikrobudka" velmi neevokuju.


Ja na teba nadviažem. Skalica zase nepripomína žiadnu búdku, to je len jedna tribúnka a schody (alebo nič) dookola. Možno tá Myjava je akurát taká nedokončená mikrobúdka. Ale všetxi tu užvedia, že siravaka treba brať s rezervou.


----------



## Nihillek

Ja by som k tejto teme napisal asi toto. V danej situacii je vyborne, ze sa v Kosiciach vobec ide nieco stavat a ze to nebude SEDA!. Vyrastie nam pekny novy stadion. Kapacita 9000 je na ligu absolutne dostacujuca, da sa na tom hrat aj v Europe a snad niekedy v buducnosti budu navstevy take, ze klub bude motivovany kapacitu stadionu rozsirovat (to je moje zbozne prianie :-D)


----------



## SunshineBB

Nihillek said:


> Ja by som k tejto teme napisal asi toto. V danej situacii je vyborne, ze sa v Kosiciach vobec ide nieco stavat a ze to nebude SEDA!. Vyrastie nam pekny novy stadion. Kapacita 9000 je na ligu absolutne dostacujuca, da sa na tom hrat aj v Europe a snad niekedy v buducnosti budu navstevy take, ze klub bude motivovany kapacitu stadionu rozsirovat (to je moje zbozne prianie :-D)


Ja som takmer vzdy za alternativu s vacsou kapacitou, verim v svetle zajtrajsky.

Ale na druhej strane, staci sa pozriet na nase blizke okolie a kapacita 9 tisic mi vychadza ako zatial postacujuca. Taky Liberec je futbalovo niekde uplne inde a tych necely 10 tisic im maximalne postacuje. Rovnako Olomouc, aj v casoch ked sa mu naozaj darilo nepotreboval stadion z vacsou kapacitou. Ani velkokluby ako Sparta Slavia, ktore maju stadiony 20 tisicove ich nezaplnia cele(vynimkou je len derby), dokonca ten priemer je niekde prave okolo 10 tisic. Take Teplice maju stadion pre 17 tisic divakov a pravidelne su tam 3-4 tisicky, na Spartu a Banik cosi viac. A to je ceska liga a ceske kluby daleko daleko pred nami. V dnesnej situacii, ked aj na dedinu v Podbrezovej chodi viac ludi ako do Kosic je tych 9 tisic a hlavne zaciatok vystavby dobra sprava. 

A asi ma bude boliet co napisem, ale som vdacny aj za tu SEDU. Tie stadiony nie su ziadny skvost, ale predsa len je to kulturnejsie prostredie ako tieto stare zrucaniny. A o to asi v konecnom dosledku ide.


----------



## didinko

Nihillek said:


> Ja by som k tejto teme napisal asi toto. V danej situacii je vyborne, ze sa v Kosiciach vobec ide nieco stavat a ze to nebude SEDA!. Vyrastie nam pekny novy stadion. Kapacita 9000 je na ligu absolutne dostacujuca, da sa na tom hrat aj v Europe a snad niekedy v buducnosti budu navstevy take, ze klub bude motivovany kapacitu stadionu rozsirovat (to je moje zbozne prianie :-D)


Problémom toho projektu nieje kapacita štadióna, ta postačuje až až. Ale k štadiónu naprojektovať len 400 parkovacích miest mi nepríde ako OK. Možno to v blízkej budúcnosti bude postačovať, ale raz, keď košický futbal vstane z popola tam nejaký ten parkovací dom bude potrebné vybudovať.


----------



## Teapack

^^ Kolko parkovacich miest bolo na Loky? Sice auta parkovali pozdlz Cermelskej a v niektorych prilahlych ulickach, ale viac ako 100 aut sa tam aj tak nikde do okolia nezmestilo. 
Tu ich mas hned 400 a k tomu niekolko stovak dalsich parkovacich miest (blsak, Carrefour, Nay, Mobelix, Decodom, Decathlon, Asko, Mercury market, z druhej strany Baumax, Hornbach, Kaufland, Optima, Kika) takze keby aj motyka vystrelila a nahrnulo sa 9.000 fanusikov, s parkovanim by problem nemal byt. Navyse je tam celkom dobra obsluha MHD, cize o to by som sa nebal.
Najvacsim (ci skor jedinym) problemom navrhovaneho stadionu (s ohladom na imaginarne svetlejsie zajtrajsky kosickeho futbalu) je nemoznost rozsirenia kapacity.


----------



## Ayran

a tak ta konštukcia nieje nič naročne, aby sa nedala zhodit strecha a spraviť dalšie podlažie


----------



## michaelse

prave ten maly pocet parkovacich miest zdrzuje ukoncenie posudzvania vplyvov na zivotne pristredie a bude sa tam nieco upravovat ale ziaden vyrazny narast parkovacich miest necakam
co sa tyka kapacity tak pocita sa s tym ze sa poneha moznost zvysenia kapacity do buducna ? nieco take som tu davnejsie cital ale napamatam si uz


----------



## SunshineBB

Mne nepride nijak problematicke navysenie kapacity kedykolvek neskor aj keby sa s tym zrovna nepocitalo. Nejake riesenia sa vzdy najdu. Vo svete je mnoho stadionov ktorych kapacita sa rokmi navysovala. Nerobil by som z toho az takeho strasiaka. Ako pise Ayran, nemoze to byt az taky problem. Ved aj ta kapacita v pripade rozsirenia by nesla hore radovo v tisickach, aby sa musel prekopat cely stadion. A ked raz budu v Kosiciach 20 tisicove davy pred stadionom, tak budu aj peniaze na narocnejsiu rekonstrukciu.


----------



## Teapack

^^ z poslednych vizualizacii to zatial nevyzera tak, ze by ta zapalkova poloSEDA konstrukcia (a celkovo koncepcia) umoznovala cokolvek pristavat. A zburat celu tribunu a postavit miesto nej vacsiu - to nie je moznost rozsirit kapacitu. Pri takomto projekte by sa s tym ale malo pocitat - avsak robi sa presny opak - a to je aj dovod minimalneho poctu parkovacich miest - nepocita sa ani len s vacsimi navstevami, nie to este rozsirenim.
Druha vec je ze (nielen) v KE uz bolo tolko projektov na stadion, ze uverim az ked bude hruba stavba hotova a vlastne az potom sa skutocne ukaze co to bude zac.


----------



## JuniorMP

Zdravím,scrolloval som tu a čítal staré posty ale radšej sa opýtam takto.

Ako to reálne vyzerá s výstavbou štadiónov v DS,Trenčíne,Košiciach,Prešove?

a s rekonštrukciou v Banskej Bystrici,Nitre či Ružomberku? Čítal som veľa článkov,ale ak má niekto dobré info,sem s ním. Vďaka


----------



## robinos

Je to slovenský štadión ? Je. Tak tu má svoje miesto. TJ Tatran Čierny Balog

odkaz štadión TJ TATRAN ČIERNY BALOG


----------



## wuane

^^ tak toto je gol  netusim som ze mame takuto raritu na Slovensku, ktovie ci este niekde na svete ide po postrannej ciare ihriska vlak :nuts:


----------



## ayoz

Rušňovodič je zároveň čiarový rozhodca


----------



## robinos

Nemci si na youtube robili srandu, že aká len to pyrotechnika na štadióne atď.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

JuniorMP said:


> Zdravím,scrolloval som tu a čítal staré posty ale radšej sa opýtam takto.
> 
> Ako to reálne vyzerá s výstavbou štadiónov v DS,Trenčíne,Košiciach,Prešove?
> 
> a s rekonštrukciou v Banskej Bystrici,Nitre či Ružomberku? Čítal som veľa článkov,ale ak má niekto dobré info,sem s ním. Vďaka


Ak chces vediet nieco seriozne, daj si tu pracu a nastuduj poslednych 10-15 stran tu na fore, ale v skratke:

DS: Stadion sa zacal burat, verme, ze sa zacne aj stavat, zatial to tak vyzera.
TN: Mesto sa stale nedohodlo, caka sa...
BB: Zatial nic a vyzera, ze este dlho nic..
RK: Travnik prerobeny, zacina sa s prerabkou tribuny, hotovo by malo byt buduce leto
Kosice: Prebieha stavebne konanie, posudzovanie vplyvov na ZP.. Zatial to vyzera slubne, aj ked 9000 kapacita pre jediny poriadny stadion na vychode..


----------



## the_magpies

ohľadom Nitry mám také neoficiálne info, ktoré som čítal na trnavskej diskusií


----------



## ayoz

FB stránka Šamorínu dala fotku, že aj tam sa stavia, ale vyzerá to na taký desinký len.


----------



## JuniorMP

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Ak chces vediet nieco seriozne, daj si tu pracu a nastuduj poslednych 10-15 stran tu na fore, ale v skratke:
> 
> DS: Stadion sa zacal burat, verme, ze sa zacne aj stavat, zatial to tak vyzera.
> TN: Mesto sa stale nedohodlo, caka sa...
> BB: Zatial nic a vyzera, ze este dlho nic..
> RK: Travnik prerobeny, zacina sa s prerabkou tribuny, hotovo by malo byt buduce leto
> Kosice: Prebieha stavebne konanie, posudzovanie vplyvov na ZP.. Zatial to vyzera slubne, aj ked 9000 kapacita pre jediny poriadny stadion na vychode..


Precital som ich asi posledných 25. No hlavne stavat vacsi stadion len koli 2 zapasom do roka neviem ci sa oplati. Ak sa vypreda tych 9k permanentne,potom sa moze zvacsit,to ano. Trencin uz na jar ma zacat nie? A co Presov? Dnes Varga na profutbale,ze nic sa nehybe. Hanba,ze tieto velke mesta sa proste nevedia rozhybat.


----------



## JURINO

Predstavitelia mesta Nitry spominali kapacitu nad 8 tisic (hovorilo sa o cisle 8400). Mozes sem hodit link, z kadial mas tento citat? Vdaka


----------



## robinos

Pre zaujímavosť. Z čiech prichádza jedna verzia SEDY a zrovna nie v modrom prevedení.

Rekonstrukce Městského fotbalového stadionu v Karviné-Ráji / *MFK OKD KARVINÁ*

kapacita 5-6.000, cena 270 mil. CZK , cca 10 mil EUR











odkaz na detail stadiónu stadión Karviná


----------



## SunshineBB

Je mozne v tomto systeme (mam na mysli konstrukcia SEDA) postavit aj stadion s kapacitou 15 - 20 tisic? Resp. stoji taky stadion niekde?


----------



## PeterK.

*Štadión FC Spoje Košice*

Pozdravujem vás milí priaznivci tohto fóra,

Ako autor reportáži a milovník histórie jedného z košických futbalových klubov na svojom blogu iLoky > peterkblogger.blogspot.sk som v kontakte s mnohými milovníkmi histórie a faktov nášho futbalu zo zahraničia. Som v kontakte s mojim dobrým priateľom Bruckim z Viedne ktorý patrí k špičke v groundhoppingu v Európe > brucki.blogspot.com a toho času som v kontakte s priateľmi s Cambridge, ktorý sa zaujímajú o môj klub a riešia históriu klubu FC Spoje Košice ktorá súvisela aj s históriou môjho klubu. Rád by videli nejaké fotky ešte existujúceho štadióna na Bardejovskej ulici ako aj ja  no je to ťažké už takúto zohnať 

Nemá prosím niekto fotku alebo nejaké informácie o klube FC Spoje Košice a vtedy ešte existujúcom štadióne na Bardejovskej ulici v Košiciach? 
Ďakujem  > peterkblogger gmail.com


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Je mozne v tomto systeme (mam na mysli konstrukcia SEDA) postavit aj stadion s kapacitou 15 - 20 tisic? Resp. stoji taky stadion niekde?


Tak ako sa to asi zoberie.Ešte keď stavali ten myjavský štadión , tak niekde bol rozhovor s majiteľom Sedy a konštruktérom. A čo si matne spomínam, tak v tom konštrukčnom riešení sú schopný urobiť iba tieto varianty a tieto majú samozrejme aj ,,papiere,, Ide o tribúny 8 (Senica,Karviná) a 6 radové (Myjava). Ak by boli všetky tribúny iba od SEDY tak teda nie. Ak by išli tribúny 8 radové okolo celej plochy, tak by číslo bolo niekde pod 7 tisíc. Ešte je tam varianta pod tribúnu osadiť tri rady sedadiel až po úroveň hracej plochy, ale tie miesta by boli nekryté. Tak by štadión dosahoval kapacitu 9.000 miest. To malo byť v Košiciach.

Samozrejme, ak by bola jedna tribúna teda hlavná napr. betónová a ostatné tribúny by boli od SEDY, tak tá možnosť kapacity je teoreticky neobmedzená.


----------



## SunshineBB

Narazal som na to, ze v Ziline ma stadion cca 12 tisic kapacitu, a napriek tomu ze to nie je SEDA, ten system je celkom podobny co som si vsimol. V takom pripade si viem pri zachovani a rekonstrukcie hlavnej tribuny predstavit stadiony v Nitre, Presove a trebars aj v BB. Akurat by to musela byt ta najvacsia varianta, a urcite este cosi naviac. Zatial vsetky stadiony od SEDY, v Senici, Myjave ci Poprade mi pridu ako nedokoncene. Spravit kompletne zazemie tak by to nemusela byt az taka katastrofa ani vo velkych mestach. Teda nieco pod. ako v Ziline. Lebo v aktualnej situacii, ked mame TOP stadion v Trnave, a dalsi TOP tunel sa chysta v BA mozno uz na ostatne stadiony nemusia byt az tak vysoke naroky.


----------



## michaelse

ono radov seda by teoreticky dokazala spravit ked to prezeniem aj 30 ale s tymto systemom to nedokazu zastresit, ,tak maximalne do 10 radov by sa mozno dalo ale zatial sa mi zda ze 8 radov maju najviac


----------



## p182

bardejov fut. stadion
len tak narychlo










nebolo by lepsie pri rekonstrukcii fut. stadiona v bj potiahnut hlavnu tribunu az ku ihrisku? mne osobne sa to viacej paci a zvacsila by sa aj kapacita.


----------



## ayoz

Predĺžená tribúna by chcela novú strechu a zrovna pri takejto úzkej a vysokej tribúne sa mi to veľmi nepáči. To by chcelo pristaviť ešte tak po jednom sektore z oboch strán aby to nejako vyzeralo a ešte lepšie rozdeliť to na 2 poschodia a to tam nikto nebude robiť.


----------



## JuniorMP

trosku ma popadla nostalgia a pozeral som stare fotky stadiona za Starym mostom v BA.
Ked tak rozmyslam,netusim preco sa Kmotrik za kazdu cenu tlacil do projektu NFS. Stadion Artmedie stacilo trosku zrekonstruovat,postavil hlavnu tribunu a mal by pre klub dostacujuci stadion. Skoda pekneho a relativne noveho stanku


----------



## AutorGolu

JuniorMP said:


> trosku ma popadla nostalgia a pozeral som stare fotky stadiona za Starym mostom v BA.
> Ked tak rozmyslam,netusim preco sa Kmotrik za kazdu cenu tlacil do projektu NFS. Stadion Artmedie stacilo trosku zrekonstruovat,postavil hlavnu tribunu a mal by pre klub dostacujuci stadion. Skoda pekneho a relativne noveho stanku


nie, nikdy by to nebol dostacujuci stadion a tak siel radsej do ineho projektu. UEFA mu tam nechcela povolit hrat uz s Artmediou. To ale neznamena ze to bol asi naj stadion pre divaka (ked neberem do uvahy zazemie).


----------



## michaelse

JuniorMP said:


> trosku ma popadla nostalgia a pozeral som stare fotky stadiona za Starym mostom v BA.
> Ked tak rozmyslam,netusim preco sa Kmotrik za kazdu cenu tlacil do projektu NFS. Stadion Artmedie stacilo trosku zrekonstruovat,postavil hlavnu tribunu a mal by pre klub dostacujuci stadion. Skoda pekneho a relativne noveho stanku


no ved to je jasne dlhe roky,jemu nejde o futbal ale o pozemky pre kancle byty a podobne,dufam ze si niekto nemysli nieco ine
No a k tomu stadionu za starym mostom...po dostavani by to bol stadion ako lusk,dokonali by bol


----------



## JuniorMP

Celkovo futbal v Bratislave je na tom velmi zle a nemyslim,ze NFS to vyriesi. 

Artmedia je jedine slovenske muzstvo,ktore ziskalo v skupinovej faze LM nejake body. Par rokov na to klub zanikol, relativne novy stadion zburany. 

Inter predal licenciu,a roky sa museli driapat aby sa dostali aspon do 3.ligy. Na ich stadione hrava hlavny konkurent,dokonca su tam belase sedacky..

Slovan,klub s bohatou historiou, teda tiez nieje ziadne terno.

Mne osobne sa projekt NFS nepaci,myslim,ze peniaze investovane do tohto stadiona by futbalu pomohli viac ak by sa rozlozili na rekonstrukciu/vystavbu viacerych stadionov v krajskych mestach. A nielen v krajskych. Ako sa tu spomina,stadiony SEDA niesu zle riesenie v mestach ako Poprad,Senica,Myjava. Vo vacsich mestach si urcite obyvatelia zasluzia krajsie stanky,aj ked kapacita nemusi byt zavratne velka.

Jedna vec, treba si uvedomit,ze casy kedy na slovensku ligu bude permanentne chodit okolo 15k fanusikov su davno prec. Mame uplne ine moznosti co sa sledovania futbalu tyka,kazdy vikend si mozeme vybrat ci si pozriem Anglicko,Nemecko,Spanielsko atd. Preto vravim,stadiony treba skulturnit ale zase zbytocne nezit v oblakoch.

Paci sa mi ,ze postupne sa marketing FL dviha,vid vyhlasenie hraca ci golu mesiaca.
Stale mi vsak vadi to,ze marketingovo silne muzstva ako Kosice,Presov,Nitra ci BB su v druhej lige. 
Priklad, co by ste povedali,keby stanok ako ma Senica,plne dostavany,stal niekde v Bratislave v zlto-ciernom prevedeni. Nieje to ziadny architektonicky skvost,ale myslim,ze fanusikovska zakladna Interu je(bola) neporovnatelne vacsia ako je v pripade Senice. A preto by aj kapacita,dajme tomu 8k, mala svoje opodstatnenie.

Pokial chcem ligu skvalitnit,potrebujeme navrat tychto "velkych" klubov do ligy.
V BA určite 2 kluby,najlepsi by bol vstup nejakeho mecenasa do Interu. Ked uz aj postavime NFS,nech je vytazeny a nehra tam len Slovan raz za dva tyzdne a repre raz za 2 mesiace.
V KE ma na prvu ligu okrem VSS marketingovy potencial aj Loky.


Pokial by bola dobre dobudovana infrastruktura,plus by nasa liga naberala na sile viem si kludne predstavit rozsirenie nasej ligy na 16 ucastnikov po vzore nasich bratov z Ciech. 

Žilina,Trenčín,Trnava,Bratislava x2,Košice x2,Ružomberok,Dunajská Streda,Prešov,Nitra,Banská Bystrica,Poprad,Senica,Dubnica. S tým,že 2 by zostupovali. Je jasné,že v súčastnosti je to nepredstaviteľné ale v podstate si myslím,že až na posledných 3 zmienených patria všetci ostatní do 1.ligy. Zas je ale otazka aky dopad by to malo na našu 2. ligu.

Nehejtujem ZM,Myjavu,Podbrezovu,Skalicu či Michalovce. Lenže ich prínos pre slovenský futbal a zvlášť pre našu najvyššiu súťaž nieje taký,aký by sme potrebovali.

Neviem si ani predstaviť,že o rok postúpia hore Borčice na úkor Košíc,Nitry či Prešova


----------



## PatriotAH

JuniorMP said:


> Celkovo futbal v Bratislave je na tom velmi zle a nemyslim,ze NFS to vyriesi.
> 
> Artmedia je jedine slovenske muzstvo,ktore ziskalo v skupinovej faze LM nejake body. Par rokov na to klub zanikol, relativne novy stadion zburany.
> 
> Inter predal licenciu,a roky sa museli driapat aby sa dostali aspon do 3.ligy. Na ich stadione hrava hlavny konkurent,dokonca su tam belase sedacky..
> 
> Slovan,klub s bohatou historiou, teda tiez nieje ziadne terno.
> 
> Mne osobne sa projekt NFS nepaci,myslim,ze peniaze investovane do tohto stadiona by futbalu pomohli viac ak by sa rozlozili na rekonstrukciu/vystavbu viacerych stadionov v krajskych mestach. A nielen v krajskych. Ako sa tu spomina,stadiony SEDA niesu zle riesenie v mestach ako Poprad,Senica,Myjava. Vo vacsich mestach si urcite obyvatelia zasluzia krajsie stanky,aj ked kapacita nemusi byt zavratne velka.
> 
> Jedna vec, treba si uvedomit,ze casy kedy na slovensku ligu bude permanentne chodit okolo 15k fanusikov su davno prec. Mame uplne ine moznosti co sa sledovania futbalu tyka,kazdy vikend si mozeme vybrat ci si pozriem Anglicko,Nemecko,Spanielsko atd. Preto vravim,stadiony treba skulturnit ale zase zbytocne nezit v oblakoch.
> 
> Paci sa mi ,ze postupne sa marketing FL dviha,vid vyhlasenie hraca ci golu mesiaca.
> Stale mi vsak vadi to,ze marketingovo silne muzstva ako Kosice,Presov,Nitra ci BB su v druhej lige.
> Priklad, co by ste povedali,keby stanok ako ma Senica,plne dostavany,stal niekde v Bratislave v zlto-ciernom prevedeni. Nieje to ziadny architektonicky skvost,ale myslim,ze fanusikovska zakladna Interu je(bola) neporovnatelne vacsia ako je v pripade Senice. A preto by aj kapacita,dajme tomu 8k, mala svoje opodstatnenie.
> 
> Pokial chcem ligu skvalitnit,potrebujeme navrat tychto "velkych" klubov do ligy.
> V BA určite 2 kluby,najlepsi by bol vstup nejakeho mecenasa do Interu. Ked uz aj postavime NFS,nech je vytazeny a nehra tam len Slovan raz za dva tyzdne a repre raz za 2 mesiace.
> V KE ma na prvu ligu okrem VSS marketingovy potencial aj Loky.
> 
> 
> Pokial by bola dobre dobudovana infrastruktura,plus by nasa liga naberala na sile viem si kludne predstavit rozsirenie nasej ligy na 16 ucastnikov po vzore nasich bratov z Ciech.
> 
> Žilina,Trenčín,Trnava,Bratislava x2,Košice x2,Ružomberok,Dunajská Streda,Prešov,Nitra,Banská Bystrica,Poprad,Senica,Dubnica. S tým,že 2 by zostupovali. Je jasné,že v súčastnosti je to nepredstaviteľné ale v podstate si myslím,že až na posledných 3 zmienených patria všetci ostatní do 1.ligy. Zas je ale otazka aky dopad by to malo na našu 2. ligu.
> 
> Nehejtujem ZM,Myjavu,Podbrezovu,Skalicu či Michalovce. Lenže ich prínos pre slovenský futbal a zvlášť pre našu najvyššiu súťaž nieje taký,aký by sme potrebovali.
> 
> Neviem si ani predstaviť,že o rok postúpia hore Borčice na úkor Košíc,Nitry či Prešova


Tak myslim ze si trosku mimo, ze NFS nepotrebujeme, ako sa to vezme, za take peniaze to je urcite skorej tunel ako prinos, ale jednoducho toto nam z futbalovej stranky bez debaty chyba. Vid Rakusania po postupe stavaju novy narodak...

Najviac si to zabil tou idealnou uvahou nad zostavenim 1. ligy. Zijes asi v nostalgii spred 10 rokov. Ozaj este nad Rimavskou Sobotu nepremyslas ci nahodou nepatri do ligy??

No a prinos klubov z malych miest ZM, Skalica, Podbrezova nevidim ani ja, ale zas kritizujes Michalovce co su v TOP navstevnostiach ligy doposial a to boli na poslednej priecke. Ked si to porovnam ze glorifikujes Nitru a Bystricu tak teraz zas nechapem preco? Krajske mesto? OK a co? Navstevnost zavratne nizka, futbal slaby - slaby ako aj v Michalovciach, ale kde je velky divacky potencial. Nezabudaj, ze ani DS posledne roky nehrala nic. Myslim, ze si to pojal dost subjektivne :nuts:


----------



## Milos999

JuniorMP said:


> Celkovo futbal v Bratislave je na tom velmi zle a nemyslim,ze NFS to vyriesi.
> 
> Artmedia je jedine slovenske muzstvo,ktore ziskalo v skupinovej faze LM nejake body. Par rokov na to klub zanikol, relativne novy stadion zburany.
> 
> Inter predal licenciu,a roky sa museli driapat aby sa dostali aspon do 3.ligy. Na ich stadione hrava hlavny konkurent,dokonca su tam belase sedacky..
> 
> Slovan,klub s bohatou historiou, teda tiez nieje ziadne terno.
> 
> Mne osobne sa projekt NFS nepaci,myslim,ze peniaze investovane do tohto stadiona by futbalu pomohli viac ak by sa rozlozili na rekonstrukciu/vystavbu viacerych stadionov v krajskych mestach. A nielen v krajskych. Ako sa tu spomina,stadiony SEDA niesu zle riesenie v mestach ako Poprad,Senica,Myjava. Vo vacsich mestach si urcite obyvatelia zasluzia krajsie stanky,aj ked kapacita nemusi byt zavratne velka.
> 
> Jedna vec, treba si uvedomit,ze casy kedy na slovensku ligu bude permanentne chodit okolo 15k fanusikov su davno prec. Mame uplne ine moznosti co sa sledovania futbalu tyka,kazdy vikend si mozeme vybrat ci si pozriem Anglicko,Nemecko,Spanielsko atd. Preto vravim,stadiony treba skulturnit ale zase zbytocne nezit v oblakoch.
> 
> Paci sa mi ,ze postupne sa marketing FL dviha,vid vyhlasenie hraca ci golu mesiaca.
> Stale mi vsak vadi to,ze marketingovo silne muzstva ako Kosice,Presov,Nitra ci BB su v druhej lige.
> Priklad, co by ste povedali,keby stanok ako ma Senica,plne dostavany,stal niekde v Bratislave v zlto-ciernom prevedeni. Nieje to ziadny architektonicky skvost,ale myslim,ze fanusikovska zakladna Interu je(bola) neporovnatelne vacsia ako je v pripade Senice. A preto by aj kapacita,dajme tomu 8k, mala svoje opodstatnenie.
> 
> Pokial chcem ligu skvalitnit,potrebujeme navrat tychto "velkych" klubov do ligy.
> V BA určite 2 kluby,najlepsi by bol vstup nejakeho mecenasa do Interu. Ked uz aj postavime NFS,nech je vytazeny a nehra tam len Slovan raz za dva tyzdne a repre raz za 2 mesiace.
> V KE ma na prvu ligu okrem VSS marketingovy potencial aj Loky.
> 
> 
> Pokial by bola dobre dobudovana infrastruktura,plus by nasa liga naberala na sile viem si kludne predstavit rozsirenie nasej ligy na 16 ucastnikov po vzore nasich bratov z Ciech.
> 
> Žilina,Trenčín,Trnava,Bratislava x2,Košice x2,Ružomberok,Dunajská Streda,Prešov,Nitra,Banská Bystrica,Poprad,Senica,Dubnica. S tým,že 2 by zostupovali. Je jasné,že v súčastnosti je to nepredstaviteľné ale v podstate si myslím,že až na posledných 3 zmienených patria všetci ostatní do 1.ligy. Zas je ale otazka aky dopad by to malo na našu 2. ligu.
> 
> Nehejtujem ZM,Myjavu,Podbrezovu,Skalicu či Michalovce. Lenže ich prínos pre slovenský futbal a zvlášť pre našu najvyššiu súťaž nieje taký,aký by sme potrebovali.
> 
> Neviem si ani predstaviť,že o rok postúpia hore Borčice na úkor Košíc,Nitry či Prešova


No najprv treba z Fortunaligy spravit sutaz kde kluby budu mat rovnaky pocet zapasov doma aj von... Nie ako teraz, ze prva polovica je zvyhodnena a 17 zapasov hra doma a 16 vonku !!! 

Nehejtujes ZM,Myjavu,Podbrezovu,Skalicu či Michalovce ??? Naozaj ???
Co oni mozu zato, ze Presov, Nitra, B. Bystrica alebo VSS vypadli ??? Sa prebud !
Zober si Michalovce od Fica z dotacii nedostali ani euro... Stadion MFK Zemplina je sice utulny len s kapacitou 4500 divakov ale len preto, ze vedenie klubu uprednostnilo rychlejsiu a lacnejsiu rekonstrukciu oproti tej co mala byt povodna (http://www.skzemplin.wz.cz/foto/stadion/03.jpg) aby nehrali jednu sezonu a mozno viac niekde inde... Navstevy maju takmer 4 000 divakov priemer a su hned za Trnavou a DAC a to este pritom su vo FL zatial na spodku... Slovan moze uz roky o takom len snivat. Jasne, ze basty Kosice, Presov a Nitra chybaju ale bohuzial zato mozu vacsinou tieto kluby sami... A to este nespominam uspesne mladeznicke muzstva MFK Zemplin... A ten slavny turnaj U17 (Real, Barca, Juve, Villareal atd.)
Preco by 30-tisicovy Waregem mohol hrat najvyssiu belgicku ligu a Michalovce ktore su v pocte obyvatelov rovnake len druhu slovensku ha ???


----------



## michaelse

uz som to davnejsie pisal mozno aj dvakrat
bohuzial starsie krajske kluby ktore tu dlhe roky boli nemaju na to momentalne,dokial sa nedaju dokopy tak nemaju vo FL co robit,rad by som ich tu videl v plnej sile,no bohuzial momentalne na to nemaju,takze musia ich zastupit iny aj ked len male okresne kluby,ktore su tu pravom,nemozu za to ze tradicne velke kluby nato nemaju,
najviac ma mrzel inter,lebo nikto na slovensku nemal a asi nikdy nebude mat tak pocetnu hracsku zakladnu aku mal inter pred asi 10 rokmi,od pripraviek po dospelych hracov,bohuzial nedokazali nahradit odchod slovnaftu a zacali kumulovat velmi velke dlzoby a vsetci vedeli ze sa toto stane


----------



## michaelse

inak mali by sa tu niektory trosku skludnit lebo kvoli tomu ze su fanuskovia toho ci onoho klubu im trocha dava klapky pred oci a vytraca sa objektivita potom,nikoho nemenujem lebo nejde mi o to na niekoho utocit alebo poucovat,len je to taky typ na male popremyslanie,od cloveka ktory nefandi nikomu v podstate :-D


----------



## simiKE

podla mna to ten junior dobre napisal, bohuzial v krajskych mestach niesu nato peniaze ale treba povedat pravdu ze tie male mestecka v lige sa velmi premnozili a zacina ta liga byt nezaujimava aj pre nestranneho cloveka

a co sa tyka michaloviec teraz tam je trochu futbalovy boom verim ze po par rokoch v lige by to upadlo do priemeru v navstevnosti

snad sa to vsetko raz na dobre obrati a uvidime dobry futbal na novych stadionoch aj vo vacsich mestach..dovtedy nam musia slagre ako myjava podbrezova, skalica zlate morance atd stacit


----------



## SunshineBB

PatriotAH said:


> Ked si to porovnam ze glorifikujes Nitru a Bystricu tak teraz zas nechapem preco? Krajske mesto? OK a co? Navstevnost zavratne nizka, futbal slaby - slaby ako aj v Michalovciach, ale kde je velky divacky potencial. Nezabudaj, ze ani DS posledne roky nehrala nic. Myslim, ze si to pojal dost subjektivne :nuts:


Ja myslim ze subjektivne si to ponal ty. Preco porovnavas navstevnost Michaloviec pocas historickeho futbaloveho boomu s navstevnostou Dukly a Nitry, ktore po niekolkorocnom trapeni nakoniec doslova zdochli v polovici sezony? Nie je to ucelove porovnanie?


----------



## PatriotAH

SunshineBB said:


> Ja myslim ze subjektivne si to ponal ty. Preco porovnavas navstevnost Michaloviec pocas historickeho futbaloveho boomu s navstevnostou Dukly a Nitry, ktore po niekolkorocnom trapeni nakoniec doslova zdochli v polovici sezony? Nie je to ucelove porovnanie?


Autor komentara vidi Senicu a pod. "zjavy" na najvyssej futbalovej scene z poslednych rokov pricom ignoruje fakt ze napr. Michalovce velkostou su vlastne jednym z najvacsich miest fakticky tesne za glorifikovanymi spasu-prinasajucimi krajskymi mestami, rovnako ako fakt, ze nadpriemerne navstevnosti su prednostou tohto klubu a sice, bohuzial, pred hrou. Ale tak dufame sa to napravi k lepsiemu, raz. 

Neviem co tym elitnym vyberom chcel dokazat, prihliadal na minulost, zrejme velkost ci dolezitost mesta, a sucasny stav. Co je pre mna diskutabilne je, ze pre kazde mesto zohladnovanym faktom zvolil inu dolezitost. Asi tolko.


----------



## AutorGolu

aj ja prilejem oleja do ohna... v FL ma byt ten co nato ma, nielen po sportovej ale aj po financnej stranke. KE mali smolu, deplatili na postupne zvysovanie narokov na kluby v FL, ale to je spravna cesta. Ked sa pozviechaju nech sa vratia.


----------



## p182

partizan bardejov rekonstrukcia futbaloveho stadiona
zdroj:ahojbardejov


----------



## JuniorMP

v Bardejove bude tiež SEDA?


----------



## Ayran

ano seda


----------



## JuniorMP

Kompetentní zástupcovia SFZ sa stretli so svojimi partnermi z Ministerstva obrany SR. Došlo k určeniu VŠC Dukla ako zmluvného partnera zväzu pre realizáciu projektu rekonštrukcie štadióna Štiavničky.

Strany sa zároveň dohodli, že štadión bude po rekonštrukcii slúžiť ako futbalovo-atletický a SFZ spracuje štúdiu rekonštrukcie štadióna s prihliadnutím na požiadavky príslušných smerníc UEFA, SFZ, aj Slovenského atletického zväzu.


----------



## ayoz

JuniorMP said:


> Kompetentní zástupcovia SFZ sa stretli so svojimi partnermi z Ministerstva obrany SR. Došlo k určeniu VŠC Dukla ako zmluvného partnera zväzu pre realizáciu projektu rekonštrukcie štadióna Štiavničky.
> 
> Strany sa zároveň dohodli, že štadión bude po rekonštrukcii slúžiť ako futbalovo-atletický a SFZ spracuje štúdiu rekonštrukcie štadióna s prihliadnutím na požiadavky príslušných smerníc UEFA, SFZ, aj Slovenského atletického zväzu.


Takže Seda


----------



## SunshineBB

Seda do obluka? V mieste terajsieho ovalu? To si nejako neviem predstavit. 300 beznych metrov 10 stupnoveho hladiska vyburat koli trubkovej konstrukcii?


----------



## JuniorMP

Tiež si nemyslím,že to bude SEDA. Či už kôli oválu aebo atletickej dráhe. Skôr iba zastrešia ovál


----------



## ayoz

Zase treba prihliadať na podmienky UEFA. Síce je to 8-10 radov, ale na násype z hliny. A ak to má tie podmienky spĺňať, bude treba viac toaliet a bufetov a pochybujem, že ich vybágrujú do násypu. Rovnako pochybujem, že také vysoké stromy sú povolené 2 metre od ľudí. Takže ak sa tam už niečo začne robiť, bude to asi musieť byť väčšie. A keďže má SFZ zmluvu s VŠC Dukla, tak asi oni budú musieť doplácať zvyšok, nie meato. Tak ktovie koľko peňazí sa nakoniec vyzbiera od všetkých a aký bude projekt. A hlavne kedy bude aspoň ten projekt, lebo tieto informácie sú zatiaľ dosť stručné a nekonkrétne.


----------



## chefe

tak dufam ze v BB to bude aspon take ako v Dubnici. tam sa mi tie tribuny pacia celkom


----------



## skyloky

V BB sa da ocakavat podobne "seda" riesenie, s akym sa uvazovalo v Znojme pri zachovani atletickej drahy. 
Takze viac ako nova seda tribuna oproti hlavnej to asi nebude. Vacsinu financnych prostriedkov zhltne travnik a osvetlenie.


----------



## ayoz

Prečo osvetlenie? To súčasné je tam od roku 2010 a spĺňa medzinárodné kritériá.


----------



## aquila

ako nechcem byt zly, ale v tomto suhlasim s jednym z predchadzajucich postingov, neviem co vam vadi na tom, ze to bude SEDA. alebo podobny skladackovy system ?

bude to mat optimalnu velkost na slovenske pomery, relativne jednoducho udrziavatelne a posunie to komfort radovo inde. slovensko neni ani len na urovni rakuska, nebodaj ceska co sa tyka zaujmu ludi chodit na fotbal .. a teda aj sponzorov .. neni su tu ani take silne lokalne firmy, len nadnarodne koncerny pre ktorych je toto nepodstatany stat ...

takze fakt neviem co ocakavate .. alebo superpredraznee statne stadiony ako NFS ? nie kazdy vlastni TA3 ako kmotrik .. aj poor sa musel uskromnit len s 13 mio .. 

aj ked osobne futbal vyslovene nemam moc v laske, toto som ako tak ochotny prekusnut, lebo aspon je to sport, a aj z mensich miest si nejaki chlapci/dievcata splnia svoj sen sportovca a su radi aj za taketo stadiony .. 

viac mi vadi 70 mio na NFS ako par milionov na taketo skladackove systemy .. len suhlasim, ze aspon na rapide (aha ten patri kmotrikovi, takze ten sa zastavia  alebo uplne scifi n akonci petrzalky by mohol vyrast podobny SEDA stadion v zakladnej konfiguracii ..


----------



## ayoz

Tak to asi kazdemu sa viac nepaci 70 mega pre Slovan ako 2,4 pre ostatne mesta. Radsej keby tych 70 rozdelili na 7x10 mega pre vsetky krajske mesta + tych 2,4, to by vsetci mali po 13 mega od statu + nieco od miest/klubov. To by sme mali v každom meste štadión minimálne na úrovni Žiliny (kapacitou, vybavením, vzhľad by di samozrejme každý prispôsobil).


----------



## JuniorMP

Tak v Prešove chce do projektu štadióna vstúpiť aj VÚC. Dobré správy


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153839199499893.1073742025.117009354892&type=3

V Ružomberku začali s druhou fázou.


----------



## Nihillek

*Pekne zabery stadionu v Podbrezovej*


----------



## ayoz

V BB by som si to predstavoval podobne s tým, že hlavná ako je a dookola niečo také ako je tu malá tribúna. Pod tribúnami pekne wc, bufety, možno nejaký fanshop. A na vonkajšom ešte hodiť nejaký červeno-biely plášť ako má Plzeň. Myslím, že to by bolo celkom low costové riešenie a zároveň by to nevyzeralo ako nejaká dočasná skladačka, ktorá vyzerá, že ledva drží pohromade.


----------



## DiegoPele

V Bardejove prve tribuny. Prvykrat vidim Sedu konstrukciu na vlastne oci a mam zmiesane pocity...Pre mesta ako Myjava, Bardejov ci ine male mesta myslim, ze spravne riesenie, kedze inak by sa nejakej pripadnej rekonstrukcie nedockali, ale bol by som sklamany ak by Seda bola v Presove, Trencine, Kosiciach, Nitre ci BB


----------



## robinos

Nihillek said:


> Na bardejovskom FB som zachytil nejake reci o tom, ze severna tribuna (za druhou branou) nebude. Neviete niekto, co je na tom pravdy?


No chcelo by to fotku, či je to tam vybetónované, ak nie, tak moc neverím, ze by to dokončili neskôr v tomto projekte. 



http://www.bardejov.sk/mesto/aktuality/1294-zacala-sa-rekonstrukcia-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-bardejove 

Kapacita: cca 4000
Náklady: do 1,5 mil
Kategória: 2
Zázemie: vyhrievanie a zavlažovanie hlavnej plochy, umelé osvetlenie


----------



## p182

Nihillek said:


> Na bardejovskom FB som zachytil nejake reci o tom, ze severna tribuna (za druhou branou) nebude. Neviete niekto, co je na tom pravdy?


no pokial to bude pravda tak sa mohli na taku rekonstrukciu vyprdnut. naco je to dobre? aj tak kapacita 4 tis. divakov je smiesna. minimalne mala byt na urovni 7 tis. to by bolo tak akurat nie 4 tis. ja osobne som z takejto rekonstrukcie sklamany.


----------



## robinos

Na čo je to dobré? To vyhrievanie a umelé osvetlenie je dosť podstatné. Od budúcej sezóny vraj bude vyhrievané ihrisko, turniketový a kamerový systém povinnosťou v najvyššej súťaži !!! Bez výnimiek. Sám som zvedavý ako to dopadne.

Ak tam chce Bardejov ísť, tak je to podstatnejšie ako mať aktuálne kapacitu 7.000. Také VSS Košice licenciu na ligu v Čermeli s vysokou pravdepodobnosťou nedostanú a majú kapacitu 10.787... 

Jedine, že si SFZ napluje zasa pod nohy ak tam postúpia, pretože aktuálne deklaruje niečo iné..


Inak podobný rozpočet, teda rovnaké podmienky ako v Bardejove majú aj v Prievidzi.


*FC Baník Prievidza/Handlová*


Mesto schválilo rozpočet pre štadión *2 kategórie* ( 500.000e ) + 750.000 dá SFZ

- rekonštrukcia hlavnej tribúny a komplet zázemia, výstavba dvoch tribún za bránou, vyhrievané a zavlažované ihrisko












Do budúcna sa počíta s výstavbou tribún pre *3 kategóriu* ak budú financie a samozrejme adekvátna súťaž.




























Video zo včera z *Dunajskej Stredy*. Pokračuje sa. _Opravený odkaz_

video - štadión rekonštrukcia



.
.
.


----------



## p182

^^
tak mali radsej spravit poriadnu tribunu oproti hlavnej +vyhrievany travnik a umele osvetlenie, kamerovy system to by este davalo sancu dostavat stadion neskor. takto sa to zabije na desiatky rokov. ak sa stadion zrekonstruuje na 4.000,nech mi nikto nevravi ze by sa ta kapacita neskor navysovala.


----------



## robinos

Vec názoru. Ale viacej tribún znamená, že máš viacej oddelených sektorov. V tej Prievidzi je to jasný príklad. Jedna tribúnka za bránou fans domácich, opačná strana fans hostí a hlavná klasika. Preto tie dve malé tribúny. Iný dôvod a potreba nie je. 
Ako to majú naplánované v Bardejove nevieme, nevieme počet tribún ani plán pre sektory hostí či domácich. Prístupnosť do týchto sektorov a podobne. Je to ťažko súdiť. Tie projekty a etapy sa robia tak, aby sa dali tie štadióny aj dostavať. Samozrejme, všade sú tie podmienky špecifické. Treba si nechávať prístupové cesty do budúcna na výstavbu a priechodnosť pre návštevníkov, možnosti napojenia na kanalizáciu, elektrickú sieť, vodovodnú sieť atď. Nemôžeš stavať, ak chceš plánovať na etapy do budúcna, bez poriadneho plánu. Inak sa ti môže stať, že sa vyšachuješ a zasekneš v nejakom bode a už to nedostaviaš nikdy, napríklad bez zbúrania existujúceho. Zjavne nikto z nás netuší, aké sú aktuálne plány v Bardejove, tak je to ťažké súdiť a niečo odsudzovať dopredu.


----------



## simiKE

podla mna je aj kapacita 4000 pre bardejov zbytocna .. 

a stadion lokomotivy v kosiciach ma kapacitu 9000 uz niekolko rokov


----------



## p182

simiKE said:


> podla mna je aj kapacita 4000 pre bardejov zbytocna ..
> 
> a stadion lokomotivy v kosiciach ma kapacitu 9000 uz niekolko rokov


Terajsi stadion partizana bardejov ma kapacitu 12.000 aj ked vacsia cast je na statie. Staci ked pride nejaky atraktivny super a bude problem nie vsetci sa totiz pri kapacite 4.000 dostanu na stadion. pre mna je takto prevedena rekonstrukcia sklamanim.pritom by stacilo ked sa uz robi rekonstrukcia postavit oproti hlavnej tribune novu z poriadnou kapacitou.tribuny za branou bu sa mohli dostavat neskor.


----------



## simiKE

tak neviem aka bola priemerna navstevnost, podla jednej stranky je to poslednych 5-6 rokov okolo 500-600 divakov, aj keby bardejov so stastim postupil do fortuna ligy ..mozno prvy rok to bude boom a bolo by vypredane aspon na polku zapasov neskor by to upadlo do priemeru fortuna ligy 1500 max, cize 1500 na 4000 stadione je lepsie ako na dajme tomu na 6000


----------



## p182

^^
to je vec nazoru. 
tak ako je pre mna malo 4.000 v bj,tak je pre mna malo 9.000 v ke. v kosiciach by mal stat stadion minimalne pre 20.000 to je moj nazor.


----------



## vlaDyka

p182 said:


> Terajsi stadion partizana bardejov ma kapacitu 12.000 aj ked vacsia cast je na statie. Staci ked pride nejaky atraktivny super a bude problem nie vsetci sa totiz pri kapacite 4.000 dostanu na stadion. pre mna je takto prevedena rekonstrukcia sklamanim.pritom by stacilo ked sa uz robi rekonstrukcia postavit oproti hlavnej tribune novu z poriadnou kapacitou.tribuny za branou bu sa mohli dostavat neskor.


12.000 ? To som netusil....mozno tak ked bola spartakiada, tak spolu s tymi cvicencami. :lol:

Na sedenie si aktualne uvadza domaca stranka stadiona : *3040 miest* s doplnenim: "*(iba na sedenie)*". Cize ziadne na stojaka predpokladam...

Iny udaj je vsak na stranke mesta: "_Mestský futbalový štadión s veľkoplošnou tribúnou má kapacitu *1612* miest na sedenie a *1000* miest na státie po obvode._"
Co ako to ratam, ani 3040 to nie je... A teraz, kde je pravda....:cheers:

Takze, ako moze mat toto 12000 miest (dokopy) fakt neviem:









ked toto ma mat 4000 miest (na sedenie)


----------



## p182

^^
sam som bol osobne este na futbale v bj ked tam bolo 8.000 a pamatam aj cez 10.000 len ako vravim okrem hlavnej tribuny sa vsade stalo.

len tak narychlo som nasiel link : http://www.sme.sk/c/2117384/bsc-jas-bardejov-sk-slovan-bratislava-01-00.html


----------



## 86Koll

Ta vizualizácia čo je na tomto obrázku sa bude stavať? videl som ešte jednu kde tribúny pokračuju až k hlavnej tribúne.


----------



## AutorGolu

p182 said:


> ^^
> sam som bol osobne este na futbale v bj ked tam bolo 8.000 a pamatam aj cez 10.000 len ako vravim okrem hlavnej tribuny sa vsade stalo.
> 
> len tak narychlo som nasiel link : http://www.sme.sk/c/2117384/bsc-jas-bardejov-sk-slovan-bratislava-01-00.html


:banana: dakujem za pripomenutie, to bola zostava... a pekna navsteva.

nechcem nikoho urazit ale radsej 4-5.000 seda ako 12.000 oval (taky bol v MY , SE a myslim ze aj v humennom) to uz tam moze byt aj 50.000 luka.


----------



## vlaDyka

p182 said:


> ^^
> sam som bol osobne este na futbale v bj ked tam bolo 8.000 a pamatam aj cez 10.000 len ako vravim okrem hlavnej tribuny sa vsade stalo.
> 
> len tak narychlo som nasiel link : http://www.sme.sk/c/2117384/bsc-jas-bardejov-sk-slovan-bratislava-01-00.html


Ale jasneeee... to sa nehadam.  
Ja som skor "vrtal" do tych oficialnych cisel. Nie kolko ludi sa tam narazovo dokaze vojst ci priam narvat, ale na kolko je ten stadion oficialne / regulerne postaveny. (Ma to totiz nasledne dalsie stavebne ci logisticke ale hlavne bezpecnostne a evakuacne suvislosti. Ale to je urcite kazdemu jasne....)

Narvat dav sa da ....co vojde - na volnu plochu. Preto je trochu nepresne porovnavat kapacitu arealu, ci plochy s poctom sedadiel. Takze tie tisice su fakt extrem... Ale to uz inak hranici s niecim inym, ako zdravym rozumom. A na druhej strane - preco potom nikto nepracuje s cislom 10 000, ak taku navstevnost moze terajsi stadion mat. Hoci bez sedadiel. :lol: Viem, ze je to len hranie sa s cislami, ale predsa. 
Pocet obyvatelov mesta sa tiez nerata od toho, kolko je v niektory den v nom naraz ludi, vsakze...

No a k tej realnej kapacite stadiona - oficialne: Ci je teda oficialnych 3040 alebo 1612 na sedenie ? 
To, ze sa to ma zvacsit na 4000 je uz potom len matematika - ci kapacitu zvysuju 2,5-nasobne alebo o 30% terajsej kapacity (len na sedenie podotykam).


----------



## p182

Tak na stranke www.worldstadiums.com je tiez uvedena statistika 12.000
http://www.worldstadiums/europe/countries/slovakia.shtml


----------



## simiKE

p182 said:


> ^^
> to je vec nazoru.
> tak ako je pre mna malo 4.000 v bj,tak je pre mna malo 9.000 v ke. v kosiciach by mal stat stadion minimalne pre 20.000 to je moj nazor.



hej tiez mi 9000 pride malo ale radsej mat povedzme priemer 4000 divakov na 9000 stadione ako na 20 000  tu na slovensku sa proste vacsie stadiony nevyuziju nikdy.. 

tak isto v bardejove 1000 ludi bude lepsie vyzerat na 4000 stadione


----------



## vlaDyka

p182 said:


> Tak na stranke www.worldstadiums.com je tiez uvedena statistika 12.000
> http://www.worldstadiums/europe/countries/slovakia.shtml


No ved to.... a prave preto. Tvrdit, ze bardejovsky stadion je kapacitne vacsi ako napr. ten zilinsky "pod Dubnom" je, bez urazky....minimalne drzost. Lebo zo zdravym sebavedomim to podla mna vela spolocneho nema.:lol:
Ale ved co uz, ked to je tak v analoch zaznamenane....

Kazdopadne, moja posledna otazke k tejto teme: na ake cislo sa budu aktualizovat tie kapacitne udaje ? Lebo ak terajsich miestach na statie bude sedenie, tak dokopy to bude "len" tych 4000 ?


----------



## SunshineBB

Tehelne Pole pamata (resp. uz len pamatalo) takmer 70 tisicovu navstevu, ale v porovnani napriklad so stadionom ManU Old Trafford ktory ma zhruba taku kapacitu je nezrovnatelny. Na Spartak chodievalo 35 tisic pokial viem, a 20 tisicove navstevy byvali aj v Ziline. Tak isto Dukla, na pohar UEFA 83/84 bolo 15 923 platiacich divakov, na ligu so Zilinou 03/04 bolo 8414 platiacich a v oboch pripadoch bol stadion plny do prasknutia. Ako vsak hovorim, dobrych ludi sa vsade vela zmesti, no dnesne stadiony, hlavne tie novsie uz tuto ludsku mudrost nepodporuju.  

Preto ta kapacita v Bardejove 12 tisic. Inak velka skoda, pretoze ci Bardejov ci Humenne, mam v zivej pamati ze navstevy 7,8 tisic boli uplne bezne a ked prisiel Slovan, tak boli tieto mesta hore nohami. To vsak bolo vtedy, ked ludia este neboli taki lenivi a ked este Slovan bol Slovanom. Pretoze ten futbal vtedy nebol o nic lepsi ako dnes, a podmienky taktiez nie.


----------



## robinos

Nalejme si čistého vína ako počujem často. Ok, áno návšteva občas prestrelila všade aj v Bardejove, ale priemer bol priemer. Ten Bardejovský bol dlho nadštandardný treba uznať. 
Treba si uvedomiť, že keď bolo niekedy natrieskané napr. na Slovan,tak o to bolo menej na iných zápasoch napr na Inter, takže šup do histórie a štatistík.

Bardejov a jeho história návštevnosti čo vediem:

postup do najvyššej ligy
1994/95 priemer 5.825
1995/96 priemer 5.291
1996/97 priemer 3.456
1997/98 priemer 3.184
1998/99 priemer 1.896

tretia najvyššia liga
2010/2011 priemer 862 /best 1.750
2011/2012 priemer 724 /best 1.320

druhá najvyššia súťaž
2012/2013 priemer 997 /best 1.600
2013/2014 priemer 624 /best 1.180
2014/2015 priemer 413 /best 793


----------



## p182

Vladyka myslim ze sme sa nepochopili. ja nezrovnsvam stadion v bj zo zilinskym to ani nahodou. len ti vravim ze predtym bola kapacita 12.000 a suhlasim stebou ze drtivej vacsine na statie. co tvrdim je ze stavat stadion pre 4.000 mi pride kratkozrake. viem ze treba preinvestovat 1.5 mil. tak postavme oproti hlavnej tribune podobnu a neskor pokial bude vola a samozrejme financie nech si klub dostavia zbytok.


----------



## ayoz

Foto z Bardejova. Nie je to nejaká super kvalita, ale nezdá sa mi, že by tam boli základy pre tribúnu.


----------



## p182

Pisal som vedeniu partizana i mestu co je za problem zrekonstrukciou no zatial som nedostal ziadnu odpoved


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Foto z Bardejova. Nie je to nejaká super kvalita, ale nezdá sa mi, že by tam boli základy pre tribúnu.



To je prave miesto, kde by mala podla prvotnej vizualizacie stat Severna tribuna. Nie su tam ziadne zaklady. Cize Seda tribuny budu nedokoncene, do L. Ked uz chybali peniaze, tak by som radsej uvital 8 radovu Sedu oproti tribune, ako tento paskvil.


----------



## p182

DiegoPele said:


> To je prave miesto, kde by mala podla prvotnej vizualizacie stat Severna tribuna. Nie su tam ziadne zaklady. Cize Seda tribuny budu nedokoncene, do L. Ked uz chybali peniaze, tak by som radsej uvital 8 radovu Sedu oproti tribune, ako tento paskvil.


presne tak mali radsej spravit oproti hlavnej tribune jednu poriadnu trebars aj 10/12 radovu ked na ostatne nie su peniaze. mat tribunu do L to som este nikde nevidel. jednym slovom hamba.


----------



## wuane

p182 said:


> mat tribunu do L to som este nikde nevidel. jednym slovom hamba.


Myjava to ma presne ako bude mat Bardejov.Akurat BJ bude asi kapacitne vacsi vdaka hlavnej tribune.

edit: V Myjave je to Lko spojene rohovou tribunou, v tom bude rozdiel.


----------



## robinos

DiegoPele said:


> Ja s tebou suhlasim. Cela tato rekonstrukcia mi pride velmi rychlo zbuchana a absolutne netransparentna. No ale nesudme den pred vecerou, pockajme co z toho nakoniec vznikne. Ale ako dlhoveky fanusik Partizanu, mam z klubu a z celej rekonstrukcie, zmiesane pocity.


Čo ti príde netransparentné ? Samozrejme, komunikácia s verejnosťou, či je to klub alebo mesto je zlá, to sa zhodneme. 

Čo sa týka radov tribún, tak samozrejme pre každú tribúnu tohto typu platí to isté ako v Senici. Plus tri rady mobilných alebo pevných nekrytých radov je možné vystavať pred ňu. Pokiaľ je samozrejme miesto medzi lajnou a tribúnou. Ale sfz zastáva a schvaľuje zatiaľ všade vzdialenosti odporúčané Uefou alebo Fifou, takže ani v Bardejove nebude minimálna možná vzdialenosť.


----------



## DiegoPele

robinos said:


> Čo ti príde netransparentné ? Samozrejme, komunikácia s verejnosťou, či je to klub alebo mesto je zlá, to sa zhodneme.
> 
> Čo sa týka radov tribún, tak samozrejme pre každú tribúnu tohto typu platí to isté ako v Senici. Plus tri rady mobilných alebo pevných nekrytých radov je možné vystavať pred ňu. Pokiaľ je samozrejme miesto medzi lajnou a tribúnou. Ale sfz zastáva a schvaľuje zatiaľ všade vzdialenosti odporúčané Uefou alebo Fifou, takže ani v Bardejove nebude minimálna možná vzdialenosť.


Komunikacia s verejnostou nie je takmer ziadna. A to mi pride netransparentne, lebo mesto si berie uver 500 tis. eur a doteraz sa nevie co tam presne bude. Myslim, ze je nepochopitelne, ze pri takom velkom obnose penazi pre male mesto, nikto este nevidel finalny navrh, vizualizaciu.


----------



## p182

^^
mozem potvrdit sam som kontaktoval vedenie mesta emailom a nic. nikto sa ktomu nechce vyjadrit.


----------



## robinos

DiegoPele said:


> Komunikacia s verejnostou nie je takmer ziadna. A to mi pride netransparentne, lebo mesto si berie uver 500 tis. eur a doteraz sa nevie co tam presne bude. Myslim, ze je nepochopitelne, ze pri takom velkom obnose penazi pre male mesto, nikto este nevidel finalny navrh, vizualizaciu.


Chápem Vás, skúsim poradiť. Všetky zmluvy ktoré mesto podpíše musia byť zo zákona zverejnené na internetovom portále či vestníku alebo ako to volajú. Takto som si prešiel pár investícií, čo boli na štadiónoch po Slovensku. Bardejovský som nevidel, ale môžem to pozrieť ak bude možnosť. Ale vždy to zaberie veľa času. Tak isto tam musí byť aj financovanie klubu, keďže je to mestská záležitosť. Ak sa do toho pustíte, tak veľa zábavy, je niekedy ťažké sa v tom vyznať. A samozrejme dajte vedieť.


----------



## p182

na stranke partizana som nasiel dve varianty rekonstrukcie stadiona

http://partizanbj.sk/vizualizacia/


----------



## simiKE

to uz tu bolo a nakoniec to neni ani jedna z tych dvoch


----------



## robinos

No vizuálne to bude také isté ako na projektoch, ibaže nedostavané. Ešte si počkáme na farby. 

Len mňa zaujíma aj tráva napríklad. Cez víkend som si všimol, že nový trávnik v Podbrezovej vyzerá opticky zdiaľky v TV docela žalostne a to je iba polka novembra. V takom Ružomberku, klimaticky skoro podobnom je to lepšie. A to tvrdili,že v Podbrezovej dali top, čo sa týka živej trávy s podporou umelých vlákien. Viem, že je to nový povrch a môže to byť dôsledok mladosti. Podobné to bolo aj v Žiline a dodnes je ten povrch v chladných mesiacoch taký neestetický na pohľad. Inak hráči ten v Žiline tiež nechvália, čo som mal možnosť počuť. Môže to byť však aj údržbou. No uvidíme po zime. V Poprade je tiež plocha na porovnanie v podobných podmienkach.


----------



## Ayran

robinos said:


> No vizuálne to bude také isté ako na projektoch, ibaže nedostavané. Ešte si počkáme na farby.
> 
> Len mňa zaujíma aj tráva napríklad. Cez víkend som si všimol, že nový trávnik v Podbrezovej vyzerá opticky zdiaľky v TV docela žalostne a to je iba polka novembra. V takom Ružomberku, klimaticky skoro podobnom je to lepšie. A to tvrdili,že v Podbrezovej dali top, čo sa týka živej trávy s podporou umelých vlákien. Viem, že je to nový povrch a môže to byť dôsledok mladosti. Podobné to bolo aj v Žiline a dodnes je ten povrch v chladných mesiacoch taký neestetický na pohľad. Inak hráči ten v Žiline tiež nechvália, čo som mal možnosť počuť. Môže to byť však aj údržbou. No uvidíme po zime. V Poprade je tiež plocha na porovnanie v podobných podmienkach.


poprad ma poverch ohrievany termalnou vodou.... ružomberok menil len nedavno asi mesiac dozadu


----------



## robinos

Ayran said:


> poprad ma poverch ohrievany termalnou vodou.... ružomberok menil len nedavno asi mesiac dozadu


Ružomberok s Podbrezovou v ten istý čas, Poprad o pár mesiacov skorej. So Žilinou majú všetci vyhrievanie ,,teplou,, vodou. Na spôsobe veľmi nezáleží, či tam tlačíš do trubiek termálnu alebo zohriatu na plyne napriklad. To temperovanie je špecifické a určite nikde teraz zapnuté nie je. Zapne sa až cca mesiac pred prvým jarným kolom,pokiaľ samozrejme ešte najbližší mesiac nenasneží.
Teplú vodu má aj Myjava či Trnava. Senica, Moravce a Pasienky majú elektrické.


----------



## Trak-Tor

*Dolný Kubín odmietol štátne peniaze na štadión. Povedal prečo.*

orava.sme.sk



> Mesto odmietlo štátnu dotáciu na rekonštrukciu štadióna. Nepáčia sa mu podmienky. Nepotrebuje novú tribúnu, ale opravu starej.
> 
> DOLNÝ KUBÍN.
> „Odmietame sedačky za 750-tisíc eur,“ povedal primátor Roman Matejov. „Nechceme, aby sme sa museli zaviazať vybudovať vyhrievaný trávnik, turniketový systém a osvetlenie. Obstarávanie na Slovenskom futbalovom zväze nemalo prebehnúť v takej podobe, ako prebehlo. Podľa neho mali schválené peniaze dostať samosprávy.“


:cheers:


----------



## slavoski

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_s_rEcapyY&feature=youtu.be
Takze v Bardejove definitivne iba dve tribuny do L, plus do buducna sa pocita s dobudovanim zvysnych tribun. Tak som zvedavy...
Video od 2:40


----------



## p182

^^ 
dalo sa to cakat, totalne neschopne vedenie partizana prikyvne na vsetko. opakujem to uz asi 4-ty krat na co toto bolo dobre. ked ich kontaktujem cez email tak len vselijake vyhybave odpovede nic viac.


----------



## simiKE

ono hlavne tu na vychode je nebezpecne stavat nieco na etapy , alebo slubit ze nieco bude na etapy lebo vacsinou su medzi nimi 10 rocne pauzy..co sa nepostavi hned naraz to uz nemusi byt nikdy..cize pri bardejove neni jasne kedy a ci vobec tam budu dostavane vsetky tie tribuny + osvetlenie


----------



## Milos999

Trak-Tor said:


> orava.sme.sk
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Ano, konecne to niekto povedal ako sa veci maju !!! SFZ a vlada sa dohodli, ze daju zarobit jednej firme, a ta doslova "nanuti" cez vedenie SFZ a vladu jednej strany vsade vybodovat iba jeden typ stadionov jeden typ osvetlenia, ktory vie a namietky klubov a samospravy ma tak na haku... Co futbalove kluby chcu to ich nezaujima ?! No teraz na Dolnom Kubine vidno ako to v skutocnosti je ! Chcu za dotaciu vybudovat nieco podla seba a nemozu ?! O com potom rekonstrukcie su ha ??? Ked samospravy a futbalove kluby nemozu rozhodovat ako rekonstruju svoje stadiony podla seba ?! To je normalne zasahovanie statu do futbalu a na to by sa mala pozriet aj UEFA... Je na hlavu ked vsade takmer vo vsetkych mestach budu tzv. Unimo tribuny na jedno kopyto, dizajn vsade rovnaky, sedacky a strechy iba modrej farby... Cize cele to bude uniformovane ako za cias socializmu... Hamba... Drzim palce vedeniu Dolneho Kubina aby sa nedalo oblbnut a aby si rekonstrukciu robilo podla seba a svojich planov !!!


----------



## Nihillek

^^

Pokial ma pamat neklame SEDA vyhrala verejne obstaravanie. Kazde mesto si moze ale tribuny postavit podla seba viz, Zlate Moravce, Podbrezova, Trencin, Dunajska, Trnava, Kosice atd... Zatial su modre tribuny len v 2 mestach, napr. na Myjave je uplne ine farebne prevedenie a nepochybujem o tom, ze ak klub bude chciet, tak moze mat sedacky kludne aj ruzove, staci chciet. Vnimam SFZ neutralne, ale skor si myslim, ze mesta mozu byt radi, ze takyto projekt vobec vznikol, lebo 20 rokov predtym predosle SFZ neurobilo absolutne nic v otazke stadionov. Tak rozmyslam, co z toho co je v tvojom prispevku sa aspon trosku dotyka reality .


----------



## SunshineBB

Pokial je kapacita stadiona vyhovujuca a postacujuca, co je odskusane praxou za poslednych 40 rokov, tak je zbytocne stavat dalsie miesta na stadione (ktore mimochodom budu po case tiez potrebovat udrzbu), ked tie jestvujuce sa rozpadavaju. Podla mna je to uplne logicky krok ktory zabranil nelogickemu rieseniu. Ved taka "rekonstrukcia" nema ziadny zmysel a vyvolava len dalsie investicie. V mestach ako Myjava ci Moravce sa da ocakavat navsteva okolo 2-3 tisic divakov a zapasy repre "21", v Dolnom Kubine urcite nie.


----------



## robinos

Úplne súhlasím s Nihillekom. Má pravdu. Iba ho doplním. 
Verejné obstarávanie na tribúny u SFZ vyhrala SEDA za účasti dvoch firiem. To však neurčuje povinnosť pre kluby použiť SEDU. Môžu kohokoľvek, len musí prebehnúť výberové konanie ako ukladá zákon, s tým že nejakú základnú platformu ako majú tieto miesta vyzerať určite SFZ, napríklad iba zakrytie existujúcich, zázemie tribúny atď. Pravdou je, že štátna dotácia je viazaná iba na tribúny. Lenže tá nová súťaž má svoje klasické slovenské riziká. Aby to všetko nebolo iba o tribúnach, tak preto SFZ podmieňuje dotáciu aj inými zdrojmi a to z klubu či mesta, aby prebehla aj rekonštrukcia plôch, osvetlenia či zázemia. V tomto vedenie Kubína zavádza verejnosť. Už vyjadrenie, že ,,750.000 iba na nové sedačky,, a nie na nové tribúny,ako malo znieť je silno demagogicke a populistické.

Ďalšou výhradou je, že ich núti k vyhrievaniu a osvetleniu. Samozrejme zasa polopravda. K osvetleniu ich nikto nenúti, nie je dôvod. K vyhrievaniu áno,keďže od sezóny 2018 bude povinné aj pre druhú ligu. Inak Kubín bude bez licencie. Samozrejme ak Kubín nemá ambície ani v budúcnosti na druhú ligu, tak o čom je debata ?


No a kapacita. No aj tu bude povinných minimálne 1500 miest pre druhú ligu so sektorom pre hostí, kamerové a turniketove systémy. 
A teraz nastala otázka, ako je vôbec možné, že Kubín dostal dotáciu, keď na futbal podľa nich za 40 rokov bola dva razy plná 700 miestna tribúna?

No za všetkým stoja dve oravské šedé ominencie, poslanec smeru Galis, a bývalá managerska celebrita Tittel. Inak by Kubín nikdy podobnú dotáciu nedostal. To,že zrovna tu sú problémy mňa osobne prekvapilo, ale možno je to iba osobný konflikt niektorých osôb. Ale je mi to jedno. Sú na Slovensku futbalovejšie mestá bez dotácií.

Dotáciu dostane niekto iný a tak to malo byť hneď na začiatku. Už vtedy sme sa bavili pred rokmi ,že Kubín je omyl. Nikdy si nedokážem zastať SFZ, pretože ho považujem spolu so štátom a jeho nezáujmom o futbal za xy rokov, za hlavných vinníkov úpadku nášho futbalu. Ale teraz je tá jedna malá loptička u mňa na strane SFZ.


----------



## 86Koll

Dnes som si dal tu námahu a hľadal som na nete nejaké info o rekonštrukcii v Bardejove a našiel som toto:

Spoločnosť SEDASPORT za sumu: 766 690 € zhotoví v Bardejove 

6 radové tribúny s celkovým počtom miest na sedenie 1783

neviem no zdá sa mi to dosť drahé. Našiel som to v zmluve ktorú podpísala seda s mestskou firmou bapos


----------



## robinos

86Koll said:


> Dnes som si dal tu námahu a hľadal som na nete nejaké info o rekonštrukcii v Bardejove a našiel som toto:
> 
> Spoločnosť SEDASPORT za sumu: 766 690 € zhotoví v Bardejove
> 
> 6 radové tribúny s celkovým počtom miest na sedenie 1783
> 
> neviem no zdá sa mi to dosť drahé. Našiel som to v zmluve ktorú podpísala seda s mestskou firmou bapos


Keď si pozrieš obdobie, keď sa stavala Senica, tak som tam dával originál faktúru od SEDY. Vtedy to bola faktúra na 8 radovú pozdĺžnu tribúnu + 2 celé rohy + 2 polovičné rohy. Boli tam komplet položky a ceny za jednotlivé komponenty. Faktúra neviem teraz presne bola na cca 2000 miest okolo 950.000. V Karvinej, kde bola tiež súťaž vyhrala SEDA s podobnou cenou. Bohužiaľ, tie ceny sú také. Od začiatku niektorí tvrdíme, že tie peniaze od štátu sú nedostatočné na poriadne štadióny. Myslim, že v takých Košiciach, Dunajskej či Trenčíne už precitli. No uvidíme koľko toho reálne postavia s tými ich rozpočtami. A žiadne firmy sa do toho ale nehrnú. V Moravciach staval majiteľ klubu. V Trnave mali rozpočet niekde inde. A ostatné je iba v rovine chceli by sme... a následné posúvanie termínov.


Tak som ti dohľadal tú faktúru. Istý čas bola na webe FK Senica. odkaz na stranu 126


----------



## lukass111

Ale jasné že sa dá dohodnúť, viď Trenčín, DAC, kde budú iné typy štadiónov, takisto Košice tuším. Iný postavili aj Zlaté Moravce a v Ružomberku sa tiež nerealizuje verzia sfz, keďže tribúny za bránami nepostavia a miesto toho spravia vyhrievaný trávnik


----------



## robinos

Bardejov


----------



## 86Koll

robinos said:


> Bardejov


Viac by sa mi páčilo, keby postavili oproti hlavnej tribúne novú aspon 12 radovú tribúnu. Vyzeralo by to určite lepšie aj keby sa nikdy nedobudovali tribúny za bránami.


----------



## DiegoPele

Tak niekto uz tu pisal, ze 12 radova tribuna SEDA vlastne ani neexistuje, najvyssi mozny pocet radov je 8 pri tejto konstrukcii. Mne osobne nevadi ani tieto 5 radove tribuny, kedze kapacitne to bude stacit, mne sa skor nepaci to L-kove riesenie. Snad sa to skutocne dostavia.


----------



## 017701

zopar fotiek z trnavy zo vcera 7 rad za branou, ta vzdialenost za branou sa mi zdala moc velka ale na zivo to je fakt tak akurat, ochrannu siet by som zrusil hned kazilo to uplne dojem zo zapasu aj ked chapem ze v trnave ju asi potrebuju. Urcite by sa vsak nasiel aj menej hruby material na siet, rovnako aj na stlpiky, ktore boli fakt hrube, take nieco by v anglicku asi nepreslo.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa to také malé vyzerá komicky. Čakám, kedy nejaká dedina príde s 2 alebo 1-radovými Sedami


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## wuane

jakub_ba said:


> zopar fotiek z trnavy zo vcera 7 rad za branou, ta vzdialenost za branou sa mi zdala moc velka ale na zivo to je fakt tak akurat, ochrannu siet by som zrusil hned kazilo to uplne dojem zo zapasu aj ked chapem ze v trnave ju asi potrebuju. Urcite by sa vsak nasiel aj menej hruby material na siet, rovnako aj na stlpiky, ktore boli fakt hrube, take nieco by v anglicku asi nepreslo.


Uz som pisal o negativach v threade o City Arene, ale teraz ma napadlo ako citam tvoj post ,ze nie len tie stlpiky boli hrube, ale aj pletivo na nich. Dost to kazilo vyhlad. Hovoril som si ze si zvyknem a po par minutach to nebudem vnimat, ale to plati iba ak by sa clovek cely cas pozeral cez to. Staci otocit hlavu inym smerom a potom sa vratit zas na pletivo a je to tam znova. Neviem ci su na to nejake normy, ale podla mna by stacilo ovela redsie a aj ten material bol nejaky hruby na moj vkus.


----------



## SunshineBB

V takom Taliansku je oblubene sklo, otazka znie ci to je lepsie riesenie. V Anglicku nemaju nic, ale tie postihy su diametralne odlisne ako u nas. A napriklad na Dukle tiez nie je nic, lebo k hracej ploche je to 100 metrov a to malokto prehodi.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Uz som pisal o negativach v threade o City Arene, ale teraz ma napadlo ako citam tvoj post ,ze nie len tie stlpiky boli hrube, ale aj pletivo na nich. Dost to kazilo vyhlad. Hovoril som si ze si zvyknem a po par minutach to nebudem vnimat, ale to plati iba ak by sa clovek cely cas pozeral cez to. Staci otocit hlavu inym smerom a potom sa vratit zas na pletivo a je to tam znova. Neviem ci su na to nejake normy, ale podla mna by stacilo ovela redsie a aj ten material bol nejaky hruby na moj vkus.



Dlho som nad tým rozmýšľal, ale jediné vysvetlenie takého riešenia vidím iba ohľadne fanúšikov. To sito je iba bezpečnostným dôvodom podľa mňa. Plno problémov s fans domácich či hostí v minulosti, zlá komunikácia fans vedenie a slabá sebareflexia domáceho vedenia klubu priniesla toto riešenie. To sito je hrubé, pretože to bude určite nejaké špeciálne nehorľavé zosilené prevedenie a masívne stĺpy preto, aby tú váhu udržali. Je to škoda.


----------



## barborinho

ale ved to je sektor hosti ?? to chcete by tam nic nebolo ?? 
Svajciari neprisli tak listky predavali domacim ale to sa stane len na par zapasov repre ze hostia nepridu


----------



## robinos

barborinho said:


> ale ved to je sektor hosti ?? to chcete by tam nic nebolo ??
> Svajciari neprisli tak listky predavali domacim ale to sa stane len na par zapasov repre ze hostia nepridu


Za oboma bránami sú rovnaké siete. 

Ešte dodám, že pred loptou nechránia, na tú vzdialenosť sú už nepotrebné. Preto mi vychádza asi iba ten jediný dôvod.

SunshineBB : Je pravda, že v Anglicku podstate väčšinou nemajú nič. Ale tam to chránia dvomi spôsobmi. veľmi prísnymi postihmi za chuligánstvo zo zákona a ,,plus mínus 200,, librovým vstupným.


----------



## wuane

robinos said:


> Ešte dodám, že pred loptou nechránia, na tú vzdialenosť sú už nepotrebné. Preto mi vychádza asi iba ten jediný dôvod.


Neviem, pretoze nie su po celej dlzke tribuny. Napriklad hrac kopajuci roh alebo hadzuci aut v blizkosti rohu touto sietou nie je chraneny. Takze v pripade velkeho zapasu kde by bola ta tribuna plna ultras fanusikov by to ucel neplnilo.To umiestnenie a rozsah mi pride prave vhodne na zachytavanie lopty. Ale ako som uz spominal, na to by stacilo ovela redsie syto.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Neviem, pretoze nie su po celej dlzke tribuny. Napriklad hrac kopajuci roh alebo hadzuci aut v blizkosti rohu touto sietou nie je chraneny. Takze v pripade velkeho zapasu kde by bola ta tribuna plna ultras fanusikov by to ucel neplnilo.To umiestnenie a rozsah mi pride prave vhodne na zachytavanie lopty. Ale ako som uz spominal, na to by stacilo ovela redsie syto.


Samozrejme, na ochranu pred loptou by stačili obyčajné siete zavesené napríklad zo strechy na lanách. Ale osobne si myslím, že 15 metrov stačí na to, aby sieť nemusela byť ani za bránou. Nuž preto majú ,,rizikové,, skupiny či skôr jednotlivci svoje pevne stanovené miesta v hľadisku. Našťastie dať tieto zelené siete so stĺpmi okolo väčšiny tribún by už asi vôbec neprešlo, aj keď nikdy nehovor nikdy na Slovensku.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Milos999

Nihillek said:


> ^^
> 
> Pokial ma pamat neklame SEDA vyhrala verejne obstaravanie. Kazde mesto si moze ale tribuny postavit podla seba viz, Zlate Moravce, Podbrezova, Trencin, Dunajska, Trnava, Kosice atd... Zatial su modre tribuny len v 2 mestach, napr. na Myjave je uplne ine farebne prevedenie a nepochybujem o tom, ze ak klub bude chciet, tak moze mat sedacky kludne aj ruzove, staci chciet. Vnimam SFZ neutralne, ale skor si myslim, ze mesta mozu byt radi, ze takyto projekt vobec vznikol, lebo 20 rokov predtym predosle SFZ neurobilo absolutne nic v otazke stadionov. Tak rozmyslam, co z toho co je v tvojom prispevku sa aspon trosku dotyka reality .


Verejne obstaravanie ?! Pri vsetkych tych roznych kauzach ? Dovol sa zasmiat.. To urcite bolo vsetko transparentne ?! Ako tie narychlo zbuchane studie stadionov co si objednal SFZ... Ktore vo vsetkych mediach vyvolali rozpaky, alebo skor smiech ?! To po prve a po druhe z toho co je vidiet okrem popradskeho NTC ani jeden stadion nevyzera presne tak ako na tych vizualizaciach... http://sportky.zoznam.sk/g/154721/f...yzerat-vynovene-stadiony?image=344993#galeria
A popradske NTC museli spravit presne tak ako bol navrch rekonstrukcie lebo na neho dostal SFZ dotaciu a peniaze priamo od UEFY... Keby nevyzeral presne podla planov rekonstrukcie tak by mali problem obhajovat to pred samotnou europskou futbalovou uniou !


----------



## ayoz

Tak ani SFZ nevyzerá presne podľa plánu. Upustili od originálnych sedadiel a nakopírovali tam senickú modrú


----------



## robinos

Milos999 said:


> Verejne obstaravanie ?! Pri vsetkych tych roznych kauzach ? Dovol sa zasmiat.. To urcite bolo vsetko transparentne ?! Ako tie narychlo zbuchane studie stadionov co si objednal SFZ... Ktore vo vsetkych mediach vyvolali rozpaky, alebo skor smiech ?! To po prve a po druhe z toho co je vidiet okrem popradskeho NTC ani jeden stadion nevyzera presne tak ako na tych vizualizaciach... http://sportky.zoznam.sk/g/154721/f...yzerat-vynovene-stadiony?image=344993#galeria
> A popradske NTC museli spravit presne tak ako bol navrch rekonstrukcie lebo na neho dostal SFZ dotaciu a peniaze priamo od UEFY... Keby nevyzeral presne podla planov rekonstrukcie tak by mali problem obhajovat to pred samotnou europskou futbalovou uniou !



Tebe sa ani čert nevyzná. Podobajú sa, tak je to zlé, nepodobajú sa, je to aj tak zlé. Ono by stačilo čítať oficiálne správy, vyjadrenia a dokumenty a nie bulvárne plátky a brať názor internetových hejterov za smerodatný. 

Bola normálna súťaž, verejne odprezentovaná. Dokonca nad rámec dovoleného, keďže nepriamo boli zo súťaže vylúčené zahraničné firmy. Čo by sa samozrejme dalo asi napadnúť. Ale tak čo už narobíme, keď na Slovensku sme mali dve firmy, ktoré prejavili záujem. A po druhé, myslím že keby Seda nešla s týmto projektom na zväz, ako sa vyjadril v jednom rozhovore majiteľ pred rokmi, tak dodnes asi žiadny projekt nie je na svete. Áno štúdiu si neobjednal SFZ, ale Seda išla s tými vizualizáciami na zväz a odprezentovala, takto by to mohlo vyzerať. Potom sa to začalo riešiť. Ale áno súhlasím, treba za každú cenu písať polopravdy a fabulovať, škoda.

Skôr nám zisti, prečo nemajú dodnes Michalovce dotáciu aspoň na zastrešenie tribún. Prečo sa hrá na tej oračine a nie je plán na výmenu povrchu a prečo je sektor hostí ako klietka v ZOO. To by ma zaujímalo veľmi, ale samozrejme bez nejakých poloprávd a fabulácií.


----------



## JimmySK

Bardejov 19.11.2015

Inak mna by zaujimalo akú dlhú ma trvácnosť táto skladačka...  Bude to také pekné aj o 20 rokov?


----------



## simiKE

tak konstrukcia vydrzi maximalne ju bude treba natierat a ta strecha asi casom popraska a bude ju treba menit


----------



## robinos

Asi tak. Konštrukcia je v pohode, sedačky dlho nevydržia farebne a ten plast? Sice tvrdia,že vydrží už veľmi dlho, ale ja osobne tomu neverím. 20 rokov sotva. Ale je to tak ako so všetkým. Aj keď si kúpiš luxusnú kuchynskú linku a nebudeš sa o ňu starať, tak ju môžeš po čase vymeniť. Tak isto 20 rokov nevydrží stále pekná žiadna stavba. Ani CityArena nebude mať taký cveng, pokiaľ jej neurobia nejaký nový ,,image,,.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mna by zaujimalo ako by sa spravali tieto tribuny, keby na ne v ramci nejakeho europskeho pohara vybehlo 2-3 *tisicky*  skakajucich turkov.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Mna by zaujimalo ako by sa spravali tieto tribuny, keby na ne v ramci nejakeho europskeho pohara vybehlo 2-3 skakajucich turkov.


Myslím, že 2-3 skákajúcich Turkov by zniesli 

Inak nemáte info z DS? Zbúrali jednu tribúnu a čo teraz?


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Myslím, že 2-3 skákajúcich Turkov by zniesli
> 
> Inak nemáte info z DS? Zbúrali jednu tribúnu a čo teraz?


Čo som počul o Dunajskej, tak sa robia a pripájajú všetky inžinierske siete a budujú základy novej hlavnej tribúny. Preto to dlhšie trvá, než sa začne ,,viditeľne,, stavať. Dúfam, že info neklame 

Sunshine BB & ayoz : Pri skákajúcich davoch je nevýhodou, že je cítiť vybrácie, ktoré sa nesú tribúnou. Už 50 ľudí keď skáče, tak sú vybrácie cítiť vo vedlajších sektoroch / sektor myslím skupinu sedačiek od vchodu po vchod /. Keď skákalo, vtedy tuším to bolo cez 500 spartakovcov za bránou, tak vybrácie neboli väčšie ako pri menšej skupinke, aspoň ja som to tak cítil. Naviac sa však šíril hluk zo skákania. Ale nie je to nič desivé. Iba vieš, že niekto skáče na tribúne, kedže to cítiš na chodidlách. V pohode skákanie tie tribúny znesú, kedže základná konštrukcia je masívna. Ďalšou nevýhodou je, že čokoľvek kovové spadne niekomu na podlahu, tak to zazvoní všetkým naokolo a to doslova. Stačí eurová minca. Ak spadnú niekomu kľúče, otočí sa celý sektor.


----------



## DiegoPele

Ziar nad Hronom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAGeDGDbEg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clanok/mesto-nitra-hlada-financie-na-opravu-zimneho-stadiona/61934


----------



## robinos

*Bardejov:* Docela prekvapenie vo farebnom prevedení. Tribúna či tribúny s červeným nádychom. Uvidíme ako sa to na koniec vykombinuje.


----------



## p182

neda mi to, musim znova poznamenat, skoda tych rohov a tych par radov navyse tiez chyba.


----------



## RisenTall

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Nihillek

No, ale uprimne k tomu Bardejovu. Tie stare tribunky za tymi novymi vyzeraju tragikomicky. Snad sa s tym v buducnosti posnazia nieco spravit.


----------



## wuane

Ako nove tribunky beriem, napriek vsetkemu, je to krok ku skulturneniu prostredia. 

Len neviem ci je dobry napad kazdy stadion s povodnym atletickym ovalom menit na cisto futbalovy a tak sa pripravit o moznost v buducnosti urobit aj nieco s atletickou castou. Pri ovalovych stadionoch by som radsej videl alternativu ze sa postavi len druha tribuna oproti hlavnej (v BJ mohla byt ta Senicka velkost) a obluky aj rezerva resp. povodna atl. draha sa zachova. 

Ak ide o herny zazitok ze je divak blizsie k travniku tak to neviem ci ma vyznam az taky pri druhej a tretej lige. To nech sa riesi pri velkych stadionoch typu Trnava, Slovan, Zilina a pod... 

Skratka v okresnych mestach by som radsej videl multifunkcne stadioniky kde sa nebude preferovat len futbalove zazemie. Staci sa pozriet co porobil Sagan s cyklistikou, nahodou sa nieco podari niekomu v atletike...


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Len neviem ci je dobry napad kazdy stadion s povodnym atletickym ovalom menit na cisto futbalovy a tak sa pripravit o moznost v buducnosti urobit aj nieco s atletickou castou....



A tak to súhlasím, tiež nie som fanúšikom absolútne robiť čisto iba futbalové štadióny. Hlavne tie viacej atleticky tradičné mestá musia a mali by byť zachované. Ako Dubnica či Skalica. A spoluzafinancovať aj atletickú časť. 

Mňa zasa trápi ďalšia vec. Prečo sa stále presadzuje čisto iba projekt ,,zakryté tribúny,,. Akože je fajn, že miesta sú kryté, je to neporovnateľne lepšie. Ale zasa zbytočne je podľa mňa, aby boli všetky a hlavne sa to predražuje. Zasa veľké a dôležité štadióny samozrejme. Ale napríklad Bardejov. Kľudne nech je krytá hlavná a k tomu protiľahlá tribúna. Máme spolu dajme tomu 2000-2500 krytých miest. A zbytok za bránami nech sú nekryté. Predsa len to prekrytie tribún je tá najnákladnejšia záležitosť. Urobiť konštrukciu a teraz výhradne samozrejme bez stĺpov zavádzajúcich vo výhľade zásadne predražuje tú tribúnu. Kľudne za bránami mohli byť dve nekryté tribúny s dvojnásobným počtom miest. Za zlého počasia aj tak príde menej ľudí. A keď už ten futbal stojí za to, tak môžu na vás aj ,,tragače,, padať a ľudia tam budú stáť a moknúť, mrznúť či chytať ,,bronz,, radi. 

A hneď sú tie kapacity štadiónov niekde inde. Takému Ružomberku by tie dve nekryté tribúny za bránami parádne svedčali podľa mňa. Prievidza detto. Namiesto tých malých tribúnok za bránami radšej poriadne nekryté. A nech je to aj upravená konštrukcia od Sedy, to už je jedno / samozrejme vynechať tú plechovú podlahu / . Humenné, Žiar, atď by to mohli prehodnotiť.

Ja neviem, podľa mňa sa ide z extrému do extrému. Ako vravíš ty, s čisto iba futbalovými štadiónmi a tak isto asi aj iba s krytými miestami na nich.


----------



## JuniorMP

Kryté miesta sú IMO v našej geografickej polohe nevyhnutnosť.


----------



## potkanX

century link v seattli ma tribuny za brankami nekryte a nikomu to nevadi. a zeby bolo v seattli zasa o tolko prijemnejsie pocasie jako v ruzomberoku by som netvrdil.


----------



## ayoz

potkanX said:


> century link v seattli ma tribuny za brankami nekryte a nikomu to nevadi. a zeby bolo v seattli zasa o tolko prijemnejsie pocasie jako v ruzomberoku by som netvrdil.


Ale no tak, snáď neporovnávaš 70 tisícový kolos, ktorý má krytých miest viac ako všetky naše prvoligové štadióny dohromady so zastávkou v Bardejove pre 2000 ľudí. Ak by tie miesta mali byť nekryté to tam rovno mohli zostať tie čo tam boli a žiadne rekonštrukcia nemusela byť.

A inak správa z Košíc:

http://www.kosicednes.sk/zacina-sa-vystavba-futbalovej-areny-v-kosiciach-kedy-by-mala-byt-hotova/


----------



## simiKE

pacia sa mi tieto vyhlasenia v KE ..jedinou podmienkou bolo prestahovanie garazi a autobusov dopravneho podniku z toho miesta kde ma stavat stadion..garaze aj busy tam stale su


----------



## simiKE

na stranke http://peterkblogger.blogspot.sk/ sa objavili nejake dobove fotky zo stavby stadiona lokomotivy v kosiciach


----------



## ayoz

Bardejov


----------



## Nihillek

^^
Vyzera to omnoho krajsie, ked sa trosku pohrali s farbami ako jednofarebne tribuny v Poprade ci Senici.


----------



## Erike

Maďarsko....:/

http://www.csakfoci.hu/node/179940 (videoton fc) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7ujXtLGQE (MTK)

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/labdarug...tadion-modositott-latvanytervei-kepek-2425843 (Haladas VSE)

http://vs.hu/sport/osszes/ferguson-mintha-egy-tucat-hullat-hagytam-volna-manchesterben-0922#!s0 (Honved fc)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=625AmocgfWE (Dvtk )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMLROJTJYA (Puskas stdium , 68000 capacity :O )

grupama arena(FTC) Nagyerdei stadiun (DVSC) , Felcsút stadium....:/


----------



## robinos

Ten Bardejov vyzerá dobre. Tá červená strecha na mňa pôsobí tak zvlášne. Ani nie tým, že je červená, čo je v pohode, ale tým že svetlo pod strecou mení na červeno. Vyzerá to zvlášne na tých fotkách.

No k Maďarsku. Projektov polo vylúskaných aj na Slovensku plno. Prešov, Nitra,Košice,Trenčín či Dunajská tým projektom v pohode konkuruje.


----------



## barborinho

presne to som chcel napisat aj ja, projektov bolo vela a kym to nieje postavene /resp. sa nestavia nemusi byt z toho nic. Aj narodny stadion chcu stavat uz 2 roky a este nezacali
ten Bardejov vyzera dobre ani tie diery mi az tak nevadia ale fakt jedna tribuna nebude dostavana ??


----------



## Nihillek

barborinho said:


> presne to som chcel napisat aj ja, projektov bolo vela a kym to nieje postavene /resp. sa nestavia nemusi byt z toho nic. Aj narodny stadion chcu stavat uz 2 roky a este nezacali
> ten Bardejov vyzera dobre ani tie diery mi az tak nevadia ale fakt jedna tribuna nebude dostavana ??


V tejto faze nebude tribuna ani rohy. V dalsej faze (ak bude) by to chceli komplet dostavat.


----------



## Rybiz

Ja si naopak myslím, že na Slovensku sme ani tie projekty nemali nejak zvlášť architektonicky zaujímavé. V podstate staviame všetky štadióny "low-cost" podľa tej istej šablóny. U mňa majú južní susedia veľké plus za odvážnejšie projekty. Navyše už niekoľko štadiónov postavili (Ferencvároš, Puskás Akadémia...). Oba postavené sa mi páčia viac ako ktorýkoľvek náš. Podľa môjho názoru by aspoň ten národný mal byť na nejakej vyššej reprezentatívnej úrovni, žiaľ nedeje sa.


----------



## DiegoPele

Neviem ci to tu uz bolo ale stadion vo Zvolene http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/zvolensky-stadion-s-dotaciou-od-st/159613-clanok.html


----------



## zemepan

Nihillek said:


> ^^
> Vyzera to omnoho krajsie, ked sa trosku pohrali s farbami ako jednofarebne tribuny v Poprade ci Senici.


Čo ti ja viem, hlavne pri druhej foto som mal na moment pocit že som si pomýlil vlákno z historickými foto.. vyzerá to ako z 80. 

Btw z omylu ma vyviedli zaplatené paneláky v pozadí nič konkrétne zo štadióna.


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> No k Maďarsku. Projektov polo vylúskaných aj na Slovensku plno. Prešov, Nitra,Košice,Trenčín či Dunajská tým projektom v pohode konkuruje.


Tie ich projekty su ale vcelku realne, pricom v nedavnom obodobi uz postavili dva 20k+ stadiony (oba krajsie ako City Arena)...



Anuris said:


> V Madarsku inak Orbanova vlada schvalila podobny projekt podpory rozvoja futbalovej infrastruktury ako nasa (viac info), akurat s tym rozdielom, ze u nich sa ma do renovacie a vystavby futbalovych stadionov investovat vyse 130 milionov €. Plus dalsich minimalne 300 milionov € ma byt naliatych do 65-tisicoveho Narodneho stadiona v Budapesti a prilahleho olympijskeho centra.


----------



## wuane

Nihillek said:


> ^^
> Vyzera to omnoho krajsie, ked sa trosku pohrali s farbami ako jednofarebne tribuny v Poprade ci Senici.


Sedadla OK, ale strechu by som si asi odpustil.


----------



## simiKE

uprimne, madarom su tiez take stadiony zbytocne


----------



## [email protected]

Tak sa dnes na SEDA objavili nejaké fotočky z výstavby v ZV


----------



## robinos

Rybiz said:


> Ja si naopak myslím, že na Slovensku sme ani tie projekty nemali nejak zvlášť architektonicky zaujímavé. V podstate staviame všetky štadióny "low-cost" podľa tej istej šablóny. U mňa majú južní susedia veľké plus za odvážnejšie projekty. Navyše už niekoľko štadiónov postavili (Ferencvároš, Puskás Akadémia...). Oba postavené sa mi páčia viac ako ktorýkoľvek náš. Podľa môjho názoru by aspoň ten národný mal byť na nejakej vyššej reprezentatívnej úrovni, žiaľ nedeje sa.


Štadión Puskas Akademy je presne to, kam dúfam že nikdy nespadneme. Považujem ho za ozrutný megalománsky projekt v Orbánovom rodisku, to isté ako by si Fico postavil podobný pomník v Topoľčanoch. Ak by to bolo zo súkromných peňazí seriózne zarobených tak prosím, ale to to http://urbanista.blog.hu/2014/04/17/santiago_orbaneu_ilyen_lett_a_felcsuti_stadion je tragické podľa mňa. Ja dúfam, že štátna moc nikdy nezájde do takého toho vodcovského aristokratického zmýšľania, ako je z části dnes v Maďarsku. Fujtajbl bŕŕŕ. Ale je to osobné.

Samozrejme tieto SEDA štadióny nemožno porovnávať so stavbami pod architektmi. Ale projekty čo prebehli na Slovensku pod architektmi tak v pohode.


----------



## barborinho

Orban postavil po dlhej dobe v Madarsku futbal ako tak na nohy, druha vec je, ze majitelia klubov su podobni ako na Slovensku


----------



## vitacit

simiKE said:


> uprimne, madarom su tiez take stadiony zbytocne


postavili stadion v debrecine, uplne nadherny pred 20.000 ludi a chodi im tam okolo 3-4000. rovnako aj na ferencvaros, aj ked tam rpislo zoparkrat nad desat litrov. o stadion vo felcsute kam nalial orban prachy skoda hovorit....


----------



## barborinho

vitacit: ked uz tak by si si mohol overit info preco nechodi viacej ludi na nove stadiony, dôvodom je, ze fanusikovia bojkotuju domace zapasy, kvôli registracnej karte, niekolko tisoc Fradi chodi dolezite zapasy sledovat na ulicu.


----------



## robinos

pár info o Zvolene:

,,Pozitívnou správou je aj začiatok príprav stavebných prác na budovaní nových tribún. Samotné mesto zároveň začína s výberom zhotoviteľa na vybudovanie zázemia. V priebehu budúceho roka by tak mohol zvolenský futbalový štadión výrazne zmeniť svoju tvár. Celkovo sa má na štadióne preinvestovať vyše 2,3 milióna eur. Slovenský futbalový zväz zaplatí v rámci vládneho projektu rekonštrukcie futbalových štadiónov 750-tisíc eur na nové tribúny, Mesto Zvolen zabezpečí vybudovanie objektu šatní, zázemia a bufetov a východného parkoviska za 765-tisíc eur, ďalších 540-tisíc eur zaplatí samotný futbalový klub a pomôcť majú aj ďalší partneri.,,

Z iných zdrojov doplním, že oproti hlavnej sa vybuduje nová západná tribúna od SEDY. Pôvodná východná prejde rozsiahlou rekonštrukciou aby spľňala požiadavky pre normy UEFA II. Predpokladaná kapacita vždy iné zdoje od 3.000 do 3.800 miest.


----------



## ayoz

Aspoň tá hlavná by mohla byť ok. Inak to bude v nižších ligách asi dosť zlé, všetci budú mať len Sedu.


----------



## [email protected]

foto: Oliver Špilár

Rastie to ozaj rýchlo ako z lega  keďže u nás modrá kombinácia nehrozí nevie niekto či sa dočkáme čisto červenej úpravy alebo červenobielej? poprípade to bude druhý Bardejov? nepamätám si ako to bolo na pôvodnej vizu


----------



## ayoz

Bolo to tam červené s nápisom Zvolen a mestským erbom zo sedačiek.


----------



## robinos

Dunajská Streda a DAC sú na tom asi lepšie ako AS. 

http://hn.hnonline.sk/sport-121/sef-slovnaftu-je-krok-od-novej-areny-1004817


*Šéf Slovnaftu je krok od novej arény*

Prestavba štadióna v Dunajskej Strede sa začne v marci, potvrdil pre HN väčšinový akcionár klubu Oszkár Világi.

Slovenský futbal sa už o pár mesiacov dočká začiatku výstavby ďalšieho štadióna s kapacitou nad 10-tisíc miest. Na informačnom portáli rezortu životného prostredia bol zverejnený detailný 115-stranový zámer prestavby arény v Dunajskej Strede. Za projektom v odhadovanej výške 12,5 milióna eur stojí väčšinový akcionár futbalového klubu FC DAC 1904 a zároveň predseda Predstavenstva spoločnosti Slovnaft Oszkár Világi. Pre náš denník potvrdil, že ťažisko najdôležitejších prác výstavby by sa malo začať už v marci 2016.„Dokument predložený ministerstvu školstva je nevyhnutnou súčasťou celého procesu výstavby nového štadióna,“ uviedol Oszkár Világi.

Stavba na tri etapy

Zaujímavosťou je, že podľa projektov sa poloha súčasného štadióna otočí o 90 stupňov a samotná výstavba bude prebiehať v plnej prevádzke. To znamená, že mužstvo sa nebude musieť presťahovať do iného mesta a všetky domáce zápasy odohrá na vlastnom trávniku. „Termín ukončenia prác na prvej etape je koniec augusta 2016. Výsledkom budú nové tribúny s kapacitou pre 6-tisíc fanúšikov,“ hovorí Világi, ktorý prevzal futbalový klub DAC v apríli minulého roka po kontroverznom rakúskom podnikateľovi s iránskymi koreňmi Khashayarovi Mohsenim. Prestavba arény je rozdelená do troch etáp. V priebehu roka 2018 by sa tak priaznivci mohli dočkať nového stánku, ktorý bude mať po dokončení kapacitu 13200 miest. Po prípadnom vybudovaní Národného futbalového štadióna a trnavskej City Areny by mal byť tretím najväčším na Slovensku. Na investícii sa sumou 2,4 milióna eur podieľa aj štát. DAC je totiž súčasťou projektu modernizácie a výstavby štadiónov, na ktorý bolo vyčlenených 45 miliónov eur a zlepšenia sa vďaka nemu dočká 21 arén po celom Slovensku. Zvyšnú časť investície štadióna DAC, čiže zhruba desať miliónov eur, zaplatí pravdepodobne samotný šéf klubu Világi. „Vlastnícka štruktúra je jasná, nepočítam, že sa objaví nejaký superhrdina, ktorý uhradí stavebníkom faktúry,“ konštatuje väčšinový akcionár klubu. Časť bude financovaná po dohode s mestom formou pôžičky.

atď... v článku


----------



## [email protected]

presne ako písal ayoz  tak ja nechápem tu sa pochlapili celkom dosť dobre by som povedal...žeby pomohlo večné frfľanie ľudí na nete?


----------



## simiKE

farby a celkovu strukturu si vybera klub..seda ti vie dodat aj ruzove sedacky zltu strechu a napisat tam hocico


----------



## Anuris

Prvy obrazok noveho stadiona v Trencine:










Tu je k tomu aj nejake info:



> Mali sme možnosť vidieť štadión z viacerých strán aj pohlady z hracej plochy. Z prednej strany zvonku bude akási presklenna časť. Pravdepodobne priestory pre fan-shop, na poschodi priestory sluziace ako nejaká vystavna sieň.
> 
> Štadión ako som zachytil komplet betónový (teda žiadna lacná skladacka), uzavretý ako je zobrazeny aj na predbežnej vizualizacii v linku. Sklon tribun bude maximálne kolmý voči ploche. Dovodom je co najblizsi kontakt vrchnych poschodi s ihriskom ako aj dobrý výhľad a akustika.
> 
> Kapacita 11 700 miest. Najoptimistickejsi skorý termín výstavby niekedy v Septembri 2016. Dovodom sú administratívne povolenia ako ak dotahovanie detailov (chcú sa vyhnúť roznym nedostatkom, kt. sa objavili po ukončení prac v TT).
> 
> Detailná vizualizacia ma byt čoskoro aj oficiálne predstavena, zatiaľ takto par informácií co som videl, pocul


Zdroj: ivanho, diskusne forum AS Trencin


----------



## ayoz

Kapacita ako Pasienky. Nepáči sa mi ten neskorý začiatok výstavby, to len dáva priestor pre vytvorenie ďalších problémov, prečo sa to zase odloží


----------



## JuniorMP

Kapacita je pre Trenčín úplne dostačujúca. A určite sa skor dočkáme štadiónov v TN a v DS ako v BA a KE


----------



## DiegoPele

JuniorMP said:


> Kapacita je pre Trenčín úplne dostačujúca. A určite sa skor dočkáme štadiónov v TN a v DS ako v BA a KE


Ak KE, DS a TN nezacnu stavat, tak im prepadne dotacia od statu, a kedze ich stadiony su v katastrofalnom stave a raz by ich trebalo, tak ci tak rekonstruovat alebo postavit na novo, myslim, dufam, verim,miestne vlady a kluby si nenechaju sancu ujst spomedzi prstov. DS beriem ako tutovku, Villagi berie futbal vazne a od mesta ma podporu.V Kosiciach je problem s Podolakom, ktory nema peniaze na dostavbu a tak hladaju chybajuce peniaze, ktore mal vlozit on. Snad sa to podari. Trencin je jedna velka neznama, ale stadion by uz od roku 2017/18 asi nevyhovel standardom a tak snad La Ling to berie s Trencinom vazne a v roku 2018 bude stadion stat. O Ba neviem co si mysliet. NFS sa stal politickou hrackou a volby rozhodnu. Neviem ci pravica podpori projekt, kde ma Kmotrik tie nechutne budovy. Snad volby dopadnu bez Fica a so stadionom.


----------



## robinos

AS Trenčín a Rybníček pre Profutbal odkaz
*
Na Slovensku sa konečne začali rekonštruovať a stavať nové štadióny. Vy máte taktiež pripravený projekt, v akom je momentálne stave?*

*Róbert Rybníček: *„V tichosti sa pripravujeme na to, aby sme to urobili najlepšie ako vieme. Trvá nám to trocha dlhšie, pretože štadión má byť v našom majetku. Musíme sa pripraviť, aby sme ho dokázali financovať. Držíme sa stratégie, že radšej dlhšie a dôkladnejšie ako rýchlo na základe nejakej emócie, ktorú majú všetci, ktorým nie je trenčiansky klub ukradnutý. Myslím si, že na budúci rok začneme stavať.“


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja sa len bojim, ci cely ten trenciansky futbal nie je len bublina ktora splasne. Bolo by jedine dobre mat na scene k Ziline ci Trnave dalsi stabilny klub s dobrym stadionom (na rovnakej ceste je aj DAC), ale system akym sa pracuje v Trencine, napriek tomu ze nesie vysledky my stale pride dost cudny. Stale mam ten pocit (a obavy) ze Trencin teraz este 2-3 krat vyhra titul, postavi stadion a o 5-6 rokov bude niekde nad zostupom s tisickou divakov.

Ten zakladny model s doboru akademiou a silnymi odchovancami je sice na Slovensku takmer nemozny, ale napriek tomu mi pride ako najlepsia volba. Aj napriek tomu ze kluby ktore sa vybrali touto cestou su na hranici existencie (Dubnica,Dukla, ...) uz len Zilina drzi ten smer, aj ked jej odchovanci maju radsej automaty a chlast ako futbal.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne Zilina zacala s tym trendom ovela neskor ako Dubnica alebo Dukla. A dalo by sa s nim fungovat, keby peniaze za hracov zostavali v klube a nesli do vreciek hajzlov. Co sa Trencinu tyka, tak aj keby po 2-3 rokoch La Ling odisiel, tak si mozu spravit dost dobre meno aby ich La Ling mal komu predat a neskoncili ako Inter alebo 1. FC Kosice.


----------



## simiKE

v kosiciach sa zacali archeologicky vyskum cize sa vpodstate zacala vystavba, peniaze uz neprepadnu


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Ja sa len bojim, ci cely ten trenciansky futbal nie je len bublina ktora splasne. Bolo by jedine dobre mat na scene k Ziline ci Trnave dalsi stabilny klub s dobrym stadionom (na rovnakej ceste je aj DAC), ale system akym sa pracuje v Trencine, napriek tomu ze nesie vysledky my stale pride dost cudny. Stale mam ten pocit (a obavy) ze Trencin teraz este 2-3 krat vyhra titul, postavi stadion a o 5-6 rokov bude niekde nad zostupom s tisickou divakov.


Mne sa praveze ta koncepcia paci. Paci sa mi preto, lebo Trencin len vyuziva svoju konkurencnu vyhodu. A to su La Lingove konexie a kontakty. Taha sem zaujimavych hracov z celeho sveta. Ano, je to mozno len prestupova stanica pre niektorych, ale ako vidno, stale je dostatok zdrojov na ich zaplnenie. Odide hrac a hned ma Trencin v talone hraca, ktory ho dokaze nahradit alebo dokonca predcit. A popri nich rastu aj mladi hraci ako su Bero, Chovan, Skovajsa, Sulek ci Holubek. Plus maju prepracovany marketing, atraktivnu hru, progresivnych trenerov a stupajuci zaujem o futbal v meste. Do Trnavy ich prislo 2000, co je v SVK lige neuveritelne cislo. Buducnost nikto nepozna, stat sa moze hocico, tiez nikto necakal co sa stane s Artmediou, ale momentalne su Trencin a Zilina nase top kluby, kde funguje vsetko ako ma. Trnava ma vnutorne problemy a nekvalitu v kadri a Slovan...tam je skoda reci a Dunajska nabera skutocne zaujimavy smer.


----------



## [email protected]

nechcem nič toto ale Dukla už dávno nie je dobrá akadémia...merítkom dobrého futbalistu je tam viac účes a zrkadielko než schopnosti...bohužiaľ na Slovensku akadémia dobre funguje možno tak v Žiline zvyšok spí v dobách minulých a Dubnica bývala známa liahňou ale potrebuješ k tomu trénerov a podobne a tá tiež nie je tam kde bývala...ako píše DiegoPele tiež som sa najskôr bál toho koľko tam bude cudzincov ako napr. v DS predtým ale myslím si že to robia rozumne  je tam aj úspech aj rastú dobrí mladí slováci popritom...navyše čo robí Trenčín pre slovensko je, že zatiaľ vytiahol dvoch mladých trénerov a tí robia dobré výsledky...povedzme si úprimne kde inde na SVK nám rastú dobrí tréneri? lebo tu len turisti pravidelne menia kluby


----------



## JuniorMP

Dubnice je enormná škoda. Ten klub mal dobrý fanúšikovský potenciál,pekný štadión a kvalitný mančaft. Najviac ma mrzí,že Fabuš chcel povodne investovať do Dubnice,ale vraj sa nedohodli. Namiesto toho teraz bude v prvej lige mozno dalsia dedina. 


Trenčín štadión bude mať,ale zrejme sa nechcú uponáhľať. Dunajská ho bude mať ako prvá. Košice a Blava neviem


----------



## chefe

JuniorMP said:


> Kapacita je pre Trenčín úplne dostačujúca. A určite sa skor dočkáme štadiónov v TN a v DS ako v BA a KE



v BA? :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

Ved ja pisem, ze v slovenskych podmienkach sa hrat na akademie je hazard so zivotom klubu. Ale pokial to niekde ako tak ide, tak sa na tom da stavat. 

2000 Trencanov v Trnave, to bolo 200 skalnych a 1800 naplaviek z okolitych dedin. Podobny pocet dal aj Ruzomberok na finale pohara na Intery s Trnavou. To by som fakt ako meradlo uspechu nebral, pretoze za par šušňov ist ocumovat City Arenu nie je ziadny futbalovy boom ale vianocny vylet. Sa pozriem na domace navstevy Trencinu, tak nemam pocit ze by mesto zilo futbalom.


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> 2000 Trencanov v Trnave, to bolo 200 skalnych a 1800 naplaviek z okolitych dedin. Podobny pocet dal aj Ruzomberok na finale pohara na Intery s Trnavou. To by som fakt ako meradlo uspechu nebral, pretoze za par šušňov ist ocumovat City Arenu nie je ziadny futbalovy boom ale vianocny vylet. Sa pozriem na domace navstevy Trencinu, tak nemam pocit ze by mesto zilo futbalom.


To je hlupost. Bolo tam jednoducho 2000 fanusikov Trencina. Myslim, ze si nerobil ziadny blizsi vyskum z akych dovodov tam sli, ci sli si pozriet arenu alebo sli povzbudit Trencin. V Poprade na finale pohara ich bolo 1500. Priemer na ich zapasoch je 2370 divakov. Tie cisla su pekne, mozno vyssia navsteva doma by tomu este viac svedcala. A nejaka fanusikovska zakladna sa nerodi zo dna na den. Treba tomu nechat cas.


----------



## SunshineBB

OK beriem. Vypredany sektor hosti je vzdy pozitivna sprava bez ohladu na to kto si co o tom mysli. Dokonca v taky poctoch to robi len Trnava a Slovan. Pochybnosti si necham pre seba.


----------



## JuniorMP

Odkial mas tie info???


Inak,koho z Doxx bet ligy si viete pre nasledujucu sezonu predstavit ako kvalitneho novacika,ktory by lige pomohol?

Ja teda okrem Kosic,ci uz Loky alebo VSS, si viem urcite predstavit take Fk Pohronie.

Klub,ktory je velmi citlivo riadeny,s velkym dorazom na mladez. Budu mat novy,pekny stadion. Dalej take Borcice by boli dost rozporuplne,kedze na jednej strane maju silneho majitela,na druhej je otazne ci by ludia z Dubnice chodili fandit na mestsky stadion aj Borciciam. Podla mna velky potencial ma napriklad aj FK Poprad,lenze tam bude treba este cas.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

JuniorMP said:


> Inak,koho z Doxx bet ligy si viete pre nasledujucu sezonu predstavit ako kvalitneho novacika,ktory by lige pomohol?
> 
> Ja teda okrem Kosic,ci uz Loky alebo VSS, si viem urcite predstavit take Fk Pohronie.
> 
> Klub,ktory je velmi citlivo riadeny,s velkym dorazom na mladez. Budu mat novy,pekny stadion. Dalej take Borcice by boli dost rozporuplne,kedze na jednej strane maju silneho majitela,na druhej je otazne ci by ludia z Dubnice chodili fandit na mestsky stadion aj Borciciam. Podla mna velky potencial ma napriklad aj FK Poprad,lenze tam bude treba este cas.


Ja si viem predstavit jedine Kosice, alebo Poprad. Dedin tu uz je dost. Skalica OUT - Kosice IN


----------



## SunshineBB

Kosice, Nitra, Presov, Bystrica. Futbalovo na to maju momentalne len Kosice.


----------



## robinos

Konečné fotečky zo Zvolena od SEDY. Tak kam teraz pôjdu stavať? Skalica?


----------



## JuniorMP

Teraz sa ide stavat protilahla vo Zvolene,nie?


----------



## [email protected]

tiež by som čakal že protiľahlá so zázemím ale iba teraz ju zrovnali zo zemou tak ešte chvíľku potrvá než sa na jej mieste postaví nová


----------



## PatriotAH

JuniorMP said:


> Teraz sa ide stavat protilahla vo Zvolene,nie?


noo ved vo Zvolene mali byt postavene tribuny dookola okolo celeho ihriska nie?


----------



## robinos

Vo Zvolene na rekonštrukciu alebo výstavbu novej hlavnej tribúny urobili novú súťaž. Takže stavať môže ktokoľvek, aj SEDA samozrejme ak vyhrá, ale nepredpokladám, kedže je to spojené aj s výstavbou zázemia.


----------



## [email protected]

tie bočné tribúny teda severná a južná by ale nemali byť súčasťou tejto etapy čo som zachytil  vraj niekedy bude ale zatiaľ nie...čo som celkom zvedavý čo tým myslia  čo sa týka hlavnje tribúny vôbec by mi nevadilo niečo na štýl zlatých moraviec trošku vo väčšom vydaní teda akýsi betónový skelet pod ktorým by mohlo byť miesto pre zázemie


----------



## siravak

reddevil said:


> Takze v KE podla poslednych info stadion pre 12tis, bez treningovych ihrisk, aspon parkovisko bude, cena 20mil.


Nuz 12K je lepsie nez 9K. Zaujimalo by ma, ako je to ale mozne, takto navysit kapacitu. Bol zmeneny cely projekt, alebo ako tam nasackovali 3K sedaciek naviac ?


----------



## simiKE

projekt este neni ziadny  ani tie vizualizacie niesu aktualne uz davno co tu koluju


----------



## ayoz

Najlepsie ako na Slovensku spravia vizualizaciu k projektu, ktora snad nie je aktualna uz ked ju vydaju a jeden projekt menia stokrat. Nerozumiem, aky to ma zmysel, vkuse meniť projekt?


----------



## siravak

Kazdy projekt nieco stoji. A zarobit chcu vsetci...


----------



## JuniorMP

oficialna vizualizacia trencina je vonku


----------



## siravak

JuniorMP said:


> oficialna vizualizacia trencina je vonku


http://www.astrencin.sk/clanek.asp?id=Prinasame-vam-vizualizaciu-noveho-stadiona-4429


----------



## ayoz

Zvonka škaredý, zvnútra priemer. Ale tak keď to bude čisté, pohodlné a moderné, tak ok.


----------



## robinos

Konečne. Dúfam, že je to posledná vizualizácia a nie je to plnenie nejakých termínov. To že vyzerá ako vyzerá je asi jedno, hlavne nech sa stavia. Aj tak sa plno vecí zmení. 

Napríklad osvetlenie. Ako sa dá technicky zrealizovať takéto osvetlenie. Technicky jednoducho to asi nebude možné. Tá strecha nikdy bezpečne neudrží v takejto podobe tie reflektory. To píšem ako laik.


----------



## ayoz

Inak vizualizacia so sedackami je drahsia alebo preco tam nie su?


----------



## motooo

Mal by ten 3D model vela polygonov a dlhsie by mu to rendrovalo a mozno by mu to ani neutiahol PC, lebo to zjavne nerobil ziadny odbornik na vizualizacie a preto len taka hmotovka, alebo to potrebovali mat hotove za poobedie.


----------



## ayoz

Vzhľadom na to, že ani na prvej vizualizácii nemali sedačky, tak mi to skôr príde, že sa niekomu nechcelo. Ani Slovan ich tam nemá. Očividne už ich ani to hranie sa s vizualizáciami nebaví ako predtým


----------



## J1mbo

chefe said:


> To s tym pivom myslis akoze vazne? :bash::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> alkohol z dvoch malych piv za 60min nevyprcha ani nahodou hno:
> Podla stranky http://www.zdravie.sk/kalkulacka/29659/kalkulacka-alkoholu-vypocet-promile-v-krvi ti ostava v krvi 0.3‰. Pokial viem, tak na SVK je nulova tolerancia pre vodicov. Samozrejme, zalezi od hmotnosti, ja som tam dosadil moju hmotnost tj. 75 kg. Cas som dal 60 min.


tento tvoj vypocet plati len ked to beres tak, ze si supnes na ex dve male piva presne hodinu pred tym ako chces soferovat  lebo zadavas tam cas od zaciatku konzumacie a nie od jej konca, takze ked zacnes pochlipkavat 3 hodiny pred soferovanim, tak by si mal byt v pohode podla tejto kalkulacky


----------



## robinos

*
Brno, Lužánky 28.12.2015*

Aj sa niekto chystáte na túto parádu cez budúci týždeň? 21.000 miest nachystaných, počasie má byť výborné. Možno až priveľa snehu... 



















*
Sobota 2. 1. 2016*
13:00 Kometa vs. Warrior Brno (zápasy 6. a 8. tříd)
*Neděle 3. 1. 2016*
13:00 utkání 33. kola Tipsport ELH *HC Kometa Brno – HC Škoda Plzeň*
17:30 utkání 23. kola 2. ligy *HC Technika Brno – SHK Hodonín*
*Pondělí 4. 1. 2016*
14:45 utkání Eliod extraligy ml. dorostu HC Kometa Brno vs HC Dukla Jihlava
*Úterý 5. 1. 2016*
17:00 utkání mládeže Morava U16 – Čechy U16
*Středa 6. 1. 2016*
15:30 utkání 5. a 7. tříd Kometa vs Technika Brno
*Čtvrtek 7. 1. 2016*
12:00 utkání NOEN extraligy st. dorostu HC Kometa Brno vs HC Oceláři Třinec
18:00 utkání univerzit: *Masarykova univerzita – Univerzita Karlova*
*Pátek 8. 1. 2016*
18:00 utkání 34. kola Tipsport ELH *HC Kometa Brno vs HC Sparta Praha
**Sobota 9. 1. 2016*
12:00 start utkání reprezentací žen *Česko – Slovensko*
16:30 utkání DHL extraligy juniorů HC Kometa Brno – HC Dukla Jihlava

viac info na http://jdemedomu.cz/


*Bratislava:*

firma AJ&RS urobila štúdiu aj s novým futbalovým štadiónom. Oblasť Tehelné pole, Pasienky a Kuchajda s novým futbalovým a atletickým štadiónom, s halou pre adrenalínové športy a ktovie ešte s čím. Už bez starého štadiónu Interu ale s už existujúcou tenisovou a hokejovou arénou, halou Pasienky či s halou Mladosť.











*

Šamorín, areál ELEMENTS RESORT* projekt vizualizácia

Tak Hoffmann po výstavbe najväčšej HIPPO ARENE v strednej Európe a AQUA ARENE s olympijským 50 metrovým bazénom s kapacitou 1.300 miest a vnútorným 25 metrovým bazénom elements resort - video, začal stavať aj novú futbalovo-atletickú arénu s kapacitou 5.000 miest. Bude dokončený v lete 2016. Píšem to preto, pretože dnes angažovali nejakého amerického futbalového trénera a špecialistu a spolupracujú s nejakým brazílskym klubom, takže to s tým futbalom možno myslia vážnejšie. Takže asi ďalšia konkurencia na futbalovej mape.

výstavba futbalovo-atletický štadión v Šamoríne


----------



## wuane

^^ studia Pasienkov super, bodaj by to tam aspon takto vyzeralo. 

A ten Samorin, to nemam slov. Cely ten areal je perfektny, to je fakt investicia na urovni a s obrovskou pridanou hodnotou. Ale o tom futbalovom ihrisku som netusil. Klobuk dole.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> ^^ studia Pasienkov super, bodaj by to tam aspon takto vyzeralo.
> 
> A ten Samorin, to nemam slov. Cely ten areal je perfektny, to je fakt investicia na urovni a s obrovskou pridanou hodnotou. Ale o tom futbalovom ihrisku som netusil. Klobuk dole.



Ak by bolo aspoň podobné centrum športu v BA za desať rokov, bol by som nadšený. Netreba možno megalománsky, ale tak s citom a pôjde to. Taký atletický štadión pre cca 12.000 duší s prepojením na okolie, ďalšie moderné haly, nech to nestojí iba na tých prestárnutých Pasienkoch, ešte nový plavecký areál, parky atď. Ach jaj.

A Šamorín? Vedel som o tom projekte, aj že sa niečo zrealizovalo. O tejto aktuálnej podobe som bol tiež zaskočený. Keď som počul o tom trénerovi v Šamoríne, hneď som si spomenul ako tam rozbehli futbalovú akadémiu, ktorá je celkom zaujímavá. Potom na RTVS išli nejaké plavecké preteky zo Slovenska a rozmýšľam, kde máme olympijský 25 metrový bazén s takým zázemím. Tak hneď ma napadlo súvis a pozri ho. Zrazu z dvoch zdrojov som sa dočítal okrem toho plaveckého areálu, že stavajú futbalovú arénu pre 5 tisíc ľudí. Síce vizualizáciu som nikde nenašiel, ale stavia sa. Od budúcej sezóny tam hrá http://www.stksamorin.sk/
Potom čítam, že tam ten pánko plánuje sústrediť 27 olympijských športov, ktoré budú mať skvelé podmienky !!! Ja sa pýtam, som na Slovensku? Bez nejakej mega kampane niekto robí a buduje podobnú vec? Tiež som ostal mierne v šoku. Pozeral som čo je to za človeka, ale... veľa šťastia a nech sa to podarí.


----------



## michaelse

No a prave o to ide,tu kazdy robi okolo vsetkeho krik,jedna politicka kampan za druhou co je najvacsie zlo podla mna a nakoniec skutek utek a v samorine to ide naopak,nekecaju zbytocne a makaju na svojom sne mat velke vsesportove centrum


----------



## ayoz

Tak ono to závisí aj od veľkosti. Malé mestá nikoho nezaujímajú, ťažko sa na nich robí nejaká kampaň a ani tam nie sú také veľké peniaze. Kým vo väčších mestách už je to o inom a je tam v prvom rade politika.


----------



## [email protected]

tú štúdiu by som si veľmi rýchlo vedel predstaviť  Bratislava nebratislava slovensko takéto prostredie potrebuje a s tým parkom je to skvelé + prepojenie na vodnú plochu


----------



## p182

partizan bardejov


















































































stadion posobi mensim dojmom ale je utulnejsi. pevne verim ze sa dostavia chybajuca tribuna za jednou branou.


----------



## wuane

Inac za zmienku stoji ze v Bardejove je este jeden stadion, a to v Novej Vsi. Pisem to preto,lebo ma pomerne slusnu hlavnu tribunu a mensiu celu krytu tribunu oproti. Tam moze byt kapacita cez 1000 ludi na sedenie. Co som videl travnik tiez bol na urovni, aj ked asi bez moderneho zavlazovania ci drenaze. Neviem ci tam teraz aj Bardejov nehrava.


----------



## p182

^^ mas pravdu momentalne tam hrava partizan aj bardejovska nova ves
prikladam zopar fotiek z b.n.vsi


----------



## DiegoPele

p182 said:


> ^^ mas pravdu momentalne tam hrava partizan aj bardejovska nova ves
> prikladam zopar fotiek z b.n.vsi


Stadion v BNV presiel rekonstrukciou po tom co BNV postupila do vyssej ligy, pricom sa hlavne zrekonstruovali utroby na Hlavnej tribune a osadili sedacky. Inak tie sedacky su z Tehelneho pola.  Myslim, ze vo vysledku je to pekny stvrtoligovy stadionik, ale su tam problemy s parkovanim a ani travnik nie je najlepsi. Kapacitu neviem oficialne, ale tipujem okolo 1500 krytych miest na sedenie. 

Co sa tyka Bardejova, tak sa to rysuje na celkom pekny stadion. Myslim, ze ak SFZ niekedy malo predstavu o tom ako sa jednoduche SEDA tribunky pristavia uz k jestvujucim starym tribunam, tak Bardejov je prave taky prototypom. Stara tribuna nie je v zlom stave, je po rekonstrukcii, aj ked je mozno trosku vyssia. Spolu s tymi pristavenymi tribunami to vytvara utulny dojem. Snad cim skor bude aj ta tretia tribuna. Ale je treba pockat ked to uz bude hotove, na riesenie bufetov, turniketov, stoziarov, toaliet atd.


----------



## p182

^^ tak tak. nie je to zle, treba definitivne dostavat posednu tribunu a podla mna dostavat rohove tribuny. potom to bude utulny stadionik


----------



## SunshineBB

Nehnevajte sa na mna ale ten stadion v Bardejove je presny prototyp toho ako by to nemalo vyzerat. Ved je to strasne, dva dvojfarebne slíže položene naverímboha niekde pri ihrisku pri nejakej hlavnej tribune. Navyse bez tretej tribuny, nespojene, a tie povodne tribuny za tym ostanu asi ako muzeum. A to sa tu ludia smiali Dunajskej Strede 30 rokov ze co za lego system to ma vytvoreny z tych tribun a hla tu mame rok 2015 a vymysleli sme nieco nove. Ked uz su tam len tieto dve male tribunky, to tam nemohli dorobit jeden rohovy modul, nech to nevyzera tak na smiech?


Niekolko stran a mesiacov dozadu sa tu este hromadne kritizovali stadiony Senice a Popradu, kym niektory z nas (vratane mna) pochopili ze to nemusi byt az take zle riesenie, a ta latka zrejme klesla velmi nizko ak o par mesiacov neskor tu taky "stadion" sklízí ovace.


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Nehnevajte sa na mna ale ten stadion v Bardejove je presny prototyp toho ako by to nemalo vyzerat. Ved je to strasne, dva dvojfarebne slíže položene naverímboha niekde pri ihrisku pri nejakej hlavnej tribune. Navyse bez tretej tribuny, nespojene, a tie povodne tribuny za tym ostanu asi ako muzeum. A to sa tu ludia smiali Dunajskej Strede 30 rokov ze co za lego system to ma vytvoreny z tych tribun a hla tu mame rok 2015 a vymysleli sme nieco nove. Ked uz su tam len tieto dve male tribunky, to tam nemohli dorobit jeden rohovy modul, nech to nevyzera tak na smiech?
> 
> 
> Niekolko stran a mesiacov dozadu sa tu este hromadne kritizovali stadiony Senice a Popradu, kym niektory z nas (vratane mna) pochopili ze to nemusi byt az take zle riesenie, a ta latka zrejme klesla velmi nizko ak o par mesiacov neskor tu taky "stadion" sklízí ovace.



S tym nesuhlasim. Bardejov je male mesto na vychode Slovenska, chudobne bez vacsej firmy. Futbalu ,napriek bohatej historii, sa nedari. Nie su peniaze v klube, nie su divaci a vyhliadky posunut futbal na vyssiu uroven nie su takmer ziadne. Pre rekonstrukciou tam bola skvara a jedna velka tribuna. Po rekonstrukcii sa ihrisku posunie smerom k ludom, bude vyhrievany travnik, osvetlenie. A ano..bude tu SEDA. Jasne, nie je to architektonicky zazrak. Ale preboha je to Bardejov, male mesto na vychode SVK. Problem by bol, ak by taka SEDA bola v Bystrici, Kosiciach ci Nitre, ale v Bardejove je to racionalne riesenie. NIkto tu nejasa, ze sa jedno o architektonicke dielo roka, ale moze z toho byt utulny stadionik, ktory bude splnat vsetko, co ma. 
Ale uvidime, ked sa to dostavia. Viac ako pseudoSEDAproblemy ma zaujima kolko bude toaliet, kolko budov, bufetov, co spravia s vedlajsim ihriskom, kedy bude druha etapa atd.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som o SEDA nenapisal ani slovo.


----------



## siravak

No neviem, noh...este by som chapal vetu " V Bardejove nebudeme stavat stadion, lebo...nemame silneho sponzora, klubu sa nedari, nie su divaci, ci vyhliadky posunut futbal v buducnosti dopredu su mizive". 
Nechapem vsak myslenie typu: "postavime stadion skaredy, lacny, neesteticky, na prvy pohlad fuseracky, smiesny, LEBO...nemame silneho sponzora, klubu sa nedari, nie su divaci, ci vyhliadky posunut futbal v buducnosti dopredu su mizive". 

Urcite to vyzera lepsie, nez to vyzeralo doteraz. Ale fakt to nemohlo vyerat o trosicku lepsie, nech nie je evidentne hned na prvy pohlad, ze je to "Made in "noprosteMY" ?".


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> No neviem, noh...este by som chapal vetu " V Bardejove nebudeme stavat stadion, lebo...nemame silneho sponzora, klubu sa nedari, nie su divaci, ci vyhliadky posunut futbal v buducnosti dopredu su mizive".
> Nechapem vsak myslenie typu: "postavime stadion skaredy, lacny, neesteticky, na prvy pohlad fuseracky, smiesny, LEBO...nemame silneho sponzora, klubu sa nedari, nie su divaci, ci vyhliadky posunut futbal v buducnosti dopredu su mizive".
> 
> Urcite to vyzera lepsie, nez to vyzeralo doteraz. Ale fakt to nemohlo vyerat o trosicku lepsie, nech nie je evidentne hned na prvy pohlad, ze je to "Made in "noprosteMY" ?".


Preboha, co je to za hlupost. Ved je to len 1 500 000 eur, aky stadion chces za to postavit? 
V Bardejove nie je nikto kto by dal dalsi milion na krajsi stadion, ani mesto ,ani ziadny sponzor. A to z dovodov, ktore som predtym vymenoval. Jednoducho v Bardejove nie su peniaze a nie su ani vyhliadky, ze by niekedy boli. Nie je tu ziadny Hoffmann, Halabrin,Antosik, Scorp ci Sotak..jednoducho nikto taky. Najsilnejsie firmy su tie, ktore ponukaju sluzby a to uz hovori za nieco. Postavi sa podla mna najlepsi stadion,aky sa dal za 1,5 mil.eur spravit, aj ked to vo vysledku bude pre niekoho vyzerat ako fuseracky, smiesny a neviem co. 
A po dalsie...nie je to ani postavene, uvidime ako to cele bude vyzerat, potom bude priestor na kritiku. Ja verim napr. ze pripudne tretia tribuna, zo starej tribuny sa urobi tribuna pre vedlajsie ihrisko a ze za tribunou sa vytvoria nove satne, nejaky priestor na trenovanie a celkovo to vytvori dobre podmienky pre nas dorast, ze na mieste rohoch budu stoziare s osvetlenim, ze sa okolie stadionu zutulni a ze budeme mat kvalitny vyhrievany travnik, ktory napr. nie je ani v MI. Cize uvidime.


----------



## Amrafel

robinos said:


> Ak by bolo aspoň podobné centrum športu v BA za desať rokov, bol by som nadšený. Netreba možno megalománsky, ale tak s citom a pôjde to. Taký atletický štadión pre cca 12.000 duší s prepojením na okolie, ďalšie moderné haly, nech to nestojí iba na tých prestárnutých Pasienkoch, ešte nový plavecký areál, parky atď. Ach jaj.


Pre Pasienky by som ako reálnejšiu videl túto štúdiu:












robinos said:


> Potom čítam, že tam ten pánko plánuje sústrediť 27 olympijských športov, ktoré budú mať skvelé podmienky !!! Ja sa pýtam, som na Slovensku? Bez nejakej mega kampane niekto robí a buduje podobnú vec? Tiež som ostal mierne v šoku. Pozeral som čo je to za človeka, ale... veľa šťastia a nech sa to podarí.


No, vďaka Elements Resortu je už Slovensko rozhodne na mape rozličných dostihových a konských disciplín, v tomto ohľade je Elements Resort jeden z najšpičkovejších areálov v Európe - veď v lete tu bol dubajský šejk a išiel práve do Šamorína.


----------



## michaelse

na tu sportovu verziu buducnosti pasienkov mozne samozrejme zabudnut,ak tam o 10rokov ostanu 2 hracie plochy tak to bude vela


----------



## robinos

Nová Šamorínska z twitteru.


----------



## slovy88

co to je asfalt alebo cierny tartan


----------



## robinos

Tam by mal ísť nejaký špičkový povrch z Čiech. Ale až na jar. http://www.bestprojekt.cz/menu/reference/2014/samorin---sportovy-areal-


----------



## p182

partizan bardejov z vtacej perspektivy
zdrojnlinebardejov


----------



## ayoz

Toto je pre niekoho útulný štadión?  Však to je katastrofa. Jediné, čo sa mi páči, je ten chodník dookola.


----------



## SunshineBB

To Brno je uplne iny svet. Je to mesto velkych akcii. 40 tisicove davy na cesky futbal, potom 30 tisic na spomienkovej akcii za Luzankami, a teraz 18 tisic na ceske Winter Classic. Pritom je to mensie mesto aj aglomeracia ako Bratislava. Fakt parada. Som rad ze som tam mohol prezit aspoj jeden rok.


----------



## iQual

-ja si myslim, ze ak by este stalo stare tehelne pole, tak by tam prislo plno ak by sa tam hral zapas po dlhsej dobe, podobne ako to bolo za luzankami...
- co svk futbalu (lige) chyba su pomery v slovane za ery cernaka: nebolo tolko penazi ako teraz, nehrali preplatene "hviezdy", ale hral sa futbal s neznamymi hracmi s nasadenim a najma s *fanusikmi* slovana. samozrejme derby proti petrzalke a interu, ktore mali svoje caro, chybaju lige aj ked som z vychodu a nikdy som ich nazivo nezazil ... snad za par rokov inter a aj petrzalka budu minimalne v II. lige.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som si samozrejme prial silny Slovan na Tehelnom Poli, bez toho nema slovensky ligovy futbal tie spravne grady. 

Na co som narazal je fakt, ze ludi v Brne je menej, ale ako keby sa viac vedeli nadchnut pre taketo akcie. V Bratislave prislo na Olympiakos tusim 23-25 tisic ludi kdezto v Brne len na spomienkovu udalost kde o nic neslo 30-35 tisic a na ligovy futbal 44 tisic doma na Slaviu, na Spartu vycestovalo 52 autobusov. Osobne si pamatam ohnostroj na Brnenskej priehrade v roku 2006 kde bolo 100 tisic ludi. Sialene, na obycajny ohnostroj sa prisla pozriet stvrtina mesta. Nehovoriac o tom ze rekordna navsteva tohto podujatia je takmer dvojnasobna. Ale Brno je v tomto specificke aj v ramci Ciech. Mozno tam nie je tolko moznosti na travenie volneho casu ako BA, aj ked to si velmi nemyslim.


----------



## Creative

som presvedčený že keby hral slovan po 15 rokoch na tehelku tak by bolo vypredané. Nedá sa celkom dobre porovnavat tieto návštevnosti,sú to uplne rozdielne akcie v inú dobu a za iných pomerov. A tiež vstupné? si zober kolko bolo vstupné na olympiakos a kolko na brno pri rozluičkovom zápase. Brno malo obrovské návštevy tuším to boli hlavne roky od 1994 do 2000? na slaviu prišlo 42 tisíc v 96?, v 1992 bolo na slovane na spartu 42000 a slovan mal v tej majstrovskej sezone myslím najvyššie návštevy. Ako brno bolo vždy na špici v navšetvnosti ale hlavne v minulosti. Kolko chodí na ligu teraz? 3000 tis a to su radi.. Nemyslím že keby začali hravat na starom štadione že by udržali tie obrovské návštevy. Výnimka je kometa ale to si zober že slovan nemal posledné 3 roky návštevu na hokej pod 8 tisíc, nehovorím že pri každom výjazde do Prahy bolo cca 10 tis. Takže to brno by som neprecenoval.


----------



## Tepicko

Keby sa Slovan vratil do nasej ligy tak by skoncil ako ten futbalovy=bez fanusikov


----------



## SunshineBB

Praveze sa do da velmi dobre porovnat. 

- Obidva kluby mali najvyssie navstevy (a zhruba aj podobne) v 90 rokoch. 

- Obidva kluby v tych casoch hrali na legendarnych a velmi oblubenych stadiononch.

- Obidva kluby dnes hraju na stadionoch mestskych rivalov a ich stadiony schatrali (teda Tehelko nestoji uz)

- Obidva kluby maju smiesne navstevy na svojich "novych" stadionoch uz dlhu dobu.

No nie som presvedceny o tom, ze keby na este stojacom Tehelku nejaky miestny borec zorganizoval spomienkovy zapas, prislo by tam 30 tisic ludi. Neprislo by ani 10 tisic, mozno ani 5. . Na oslavu ligoveho titulu v novodobej ere Slovanu, ked este Tehelko stalo a vo vzduchu vysela vystavba noveho stadiona prislo na Neapol nejakych 12-13 tisic.


----------



## michaelse

SunshineBB said:


> Ja by som si samozrejme prial silny Slovan na Tehelnom Poli, bez toho nema slovensky ligovy futbal tie spravne grady.
> 
> Na co som narazal je fakt, ze ludi v Brne je menej, ale ako keby sa viac vedeli nadchnut pre taketo akcie.


 no to je o tom kto v tom brne a okoli zije a kto v bratislave, lokalpatriotizmus sa prenasa na taketo akcie a v bratislave je prave tento faktor z rokana na rok nizsi,kedze mladych echt bratislavcanov ktory by male nejaky vztah k mestu je tam fakt malo a v brne je vyvoj opacny,cim dalej tym vacsi lokalpatriotizmust tam je a tieto akcie zaluzankami ho podporuju


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB said:


> Ja by som si samozrejme prial silny Slovan na Tehelnom Poli, bez toho nema slovensky ligovy futbal tie spravne grady.
> 
> Na co som narazal je fakt, ze ludi v Brne je menej, ale ako keby sa viac vedeli nadchnut pre taketo akcie. V Bratislave prislo na Olympiakos tusim 23-25 tisic ludi kdezto v Brne len na spomienkovu udalost kde o nic neslo 30-35 tisic a na ligovy futbal 44 tisic doma na Slaviu, na Spartu vycestovalo 52 autobusov. Osobne si pamatam ohnostroj na Brnenskej priehrade v roku 2006 kde bolo 100 tisic ludi. Sialene, na obycajny ohnostroj sa prisla pozriet stvrtina mesta. Nehovoriac o tom ze rekordna navsteva tohto podujatia je takmer dvojnasobna. Ale Brno je v tomto specificke aj v ramci Ciech. Mozno tam nie je tolko moznosti na travenie volneho casu ako BA, aj ked to si velmi nemyslim.


V Brne ze nie je tolko moznosti na vyzitie?! Podla mna sidlisko s priehradou na skok. S krasnou prirodou, hradom, tisicami kulturnych akcii vseho druhu pravidelne kazdy rok. Zaujimave centrum, historia a do okruhu 50km dalsie turisticke a kulturne moznosti travenia volneho casu. Som slovak ale ked by som mal volit medzi Ba tak zvolim Brno. Ja som v Brne tiez prezil kus zivota a mozem povedat ze im je stale co zavidiet a aj bude so viac nez o krok pres nami. A winter classicom to len potvrdili. Paradne podujatie. Vedel by som si predstavit takto Slovan vs "VSZ", alebo derby barani proti hkm...


----------



## SunshineBB

Tu by sa mohlo hrat Winter CLassic Zvolen - Banska Bystrica


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> Tu by sa mohlo hrat Winter CLassic Zvolen - Banska Bystrica


dostavaju to? :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

chefe said:


> dostavaju to? :bash:


Ta sanca sa rovna cistej nule. Tej najcistejsej v tomto vesmire.


----------



## wuane

^^ co je to za hala? Architekturou pripomina SH Pasienky.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^ co je to za hala? Architekturou pripomina SH Pasienky.


Co viem tak kapacita mala byt 4000 divakov, mala to by klasicka sportova hala naozaj nieco ako Pasienky, po dostavani tohto skeletu (tusim 10 rokov dozadu) zostal rozpocet nejakym nedopatrenim naplneny a na dostavanie by bolo potrebnych cca 350 milionov vtedajsich korun cize cca 12 mil €. Tie niesu. Viem ze o halu mala zaujem aj TU vo Zvolene, netusim ale ako to dopadlo.


----------



## siravak

wuane said:


> ^^ co je to za hala? Architekturou pripomina SH Pasienky.


http://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/a...-najvacsia-realitna-opacha-roka-na-slovensku/


----------



## Azbest

ked sme pri tej SH Pasienky tak taka mala pikoska....opravte ma ak sa mylim ale myslim ze tento typ haly je postaveny na Slovensku len v Bratislave (SH Pasienky) a v Prešove (zimny stadion).Celkom zaujimavy tvar budov,ktore maju snad 40-50 rokov a pri kvlaitnej rekonstrukcii si ich viem predstavit ako moderne sportove stanky...

Bratislava: 









Prešov:


----------



## lukass111

http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-f...-v-hokeji-zostala-stredoslovakom-hanba-637958 alebo tu podrobnejsie


----------



## SunshineBB

Ten stadion v Presove je pecka, skoda ze sa tam nehra extraliga. Este ze maju hadzanu (a to fakt uspesnu), inak by bol ten Presov na tom dost biedne, min, futbal a hokej su daleko daleko pod hranicami svojich moznosti.


----------



## Azbest

Minimalne tou navstevnostou by sa Presov urcite v extralige nestratil...no zial viac ako 20 rokov Presov extraligu neokusil...ale viem si celkom pekne predstavit zaplnene hladisko na zapasoch s kosicami popripade popradom  2-3 roky dozadu tu bol taky mensi osial...islo o postup...navsteva nieco okolo 3000 ludi prisli aj hostia malo to tu pravu atmosferu..povedal by som aj kludne extraligovu...no zial caste vymeny trenerov,hracov,manazmentu a vlastnikov sposobilo to ze pokial tu naozaj nejde o postup tak ludia na ten hokej velmi nechodia....a ponovom sme namiesto koňarov tučniaci s malou dotaciou z Pittsburgu...


----------



## simiKE

ale zasluzili by si obe stadiony opravu aj z vonku lebo to vyzera strasne..hokej by sa mohol hecnut na dotacie ako su pri futbale


----------



## slovanista222

lukass111 said:


> http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-f...-v-hokeji-zostala-stredoslovakom-hanba-637958 alebo tu podrobnejsie


Štadión to mohol byť pekný, nerozumiem ale ako z neho chceli mať hlavnú arénu pre MS. Pri pôvodne plánovanej kapacite tých cca 4000 miest by im to určite neprešlo. O zmene projektu a navýšení kapacity sa tam nikde nepíše.


----------



## DiegoPele

Sprava SFZ za December 2015

Vo Zvolene ukončili práce na výstavbe jednej z dvoch nových tribún.

V Bardejove pokračovali práce prvej etapy rekonštrukcie štadióna.

SFZ a Ministerstvo školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu SR uzatvorili dodatok Zmluvy o podmienkach financovania projektu modernizácie, rekonštrukcie a výstavby futbalových štadiónov na roky 2013 – 2022, na základe ktorého boli v ňom nahradené mestá Levice, Topoľčany a Dolný Kubín troma inými mestami, konkrétne Skalicou Sereďou a Žiarom nad Hronom.

SFZ odsúhlasil architektonickú štúdiu rekonštrukcie štadióna v Skalici pre kategóriou UEFA 2.

Mestské zastupiteľstvo v Žiari nad Hronom schválilo realizáciu a financovanie projektu rekonštrukcie štadióna v roku 2016.

SFZ spracoval v spolupráci s VŠC Dukla a Slovenským atletickým zväzom architektonickú štúdiu rekonštrukcie futbalovo-atletického štadióna Štiavničky v Banskej Bystrici pre kategórie UEFA 3.


----------



## ayoz

Aj predtým sa rátalo, že BB bude 3 alebo mala byť pôvodne 4? A kď už je štúdia, mohli by byť aj nejaké obrázky.

Neprekvapí ma ak v BB nechajú hlavnú a oproti postavia pozdĺž dráhy jednu 6-8radovú Sedu :yuck:


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Aj predtým sa rátalo, že BB bude 3 alebo mala byť pôvodne 4? A kď už je štúdia, mohli by byť aj nejaké obrázky.
> 
> Neprekvapí ma ak v BB nechajú hlavnú a oproti postavia pozdĺž dráhy jednu 6-8radovú Sedu :yuck:


Nemyslim, ze v BB bude Seda. A ak ano, tak nech to radsej nechaju v povodnom stave.


----------



## ayoz

DiegoPele said:


> Nemyslim, ze v BB bude Seda. A ak ano, tak nech to radsej nechaju v povodnom stave.


Tento názor sa tu opakuje a väčšina sa s ním stotožňuje. Každopádne už je jasné, že sa na 90% percent poriadneho štadiónu v BB nedočkáme, lebo samotná 3. kategória značí, že niekde uberú (v súčasnosti to určite stačí a pokiaľ tam bude možnosť rozvoja na 4. kategóriu, tak to bude super). Snáď to bude nejaká betónová väčšia tribúna oproti súčasnej a rozšírenie/rekonštrukcia hlavnej. 

Mojím snom by bolo niečo takéto, pokojne nech to má o pár radov sedadiel menej a je to dookola bežeckej dráhy. Ale môžeme snívať.


----------



## eMKejx

ta Arena Lublin nema chybu, je to funkcne a navyse velmi esteticke ako zvonku tak aj zvnutra. Ale takto "ani narodny nebude vypadat", teda jedine ak by po rohoch obohnali 4 hotely.


----------



## wuane

^^ je pekna. Inac podobnym stylom by sa dala dostavat aj Zilina napriklad. Aj kapacitne by to bolo podobne. Doplnit rohy a nejak napadito oplastit. Len teda v ZA je uz v jednom rohu kaplnka.


----------



## ayoz

Spraviť tomu ešte jedno identické poschodie a naozaj by to bol ideálny národný štadión pre Slovensko, ani farba sedačiek by sa nemusela meniť. Kde vlastne v Poľsku zrazu zobrali toľko peňazí na štadióny? EURO chápem, ale rekonštruuje a stavia sa aj v mestách, o ktoré EURO ani nezavadilo a aj keď sú to menšie kapacity, stále sú to krásne moderné štadióny. S tým naším smiešnym programom na výstavbu autobusových zastávok v každej dedine sa to nedá porovnávať.

EDIT: Z TOP 20 štadiónov v Poľsku má len Štetín štadión starší ako 20 rokov (aj keď ten má zase 90  ) a viem o množstve iných, ktoré nie sú v TOP 20 a sú nové. V porovnaní s nimi my máme 2, pretože tie Senice, Myjavy, Poprady atď. by tam neboli ani v TOP 50


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Spraviť tomu ešte jedno identické poschodie a naozaj by to bol ideálny národný štadión pre Slovensko, ani farba sedačiek by sa nemusela meniť. Kde vlastne v Poľsku zrazu zobrali toľko peňazí na štadióny? EURO chápem, ale rekonštruuje a stavia sa aj v mestách, o ktoré EURO ani nezavadilo a aj keď sú to menšie kapacity, stále sú to krásne moderné štadióny. S tým naším smiešnym programom na výstavbu autobusových zastávok v každej dedine sa to nedá porovnávať.
> 
> EDIT: Z TOP 20 štadiónov v Poľsku má len Štetín štadión starší ako 20 rokov (aj keď ten má zase 90  ) a viem o množstve iných, ktoré nie sú v TOP 20 a sú nové. V porovnaní s nimi my máme 2, pretože tie Senice, Myjavy, Poprady atď. by tam neboli ani v TOP 50


Ked uz porovnas Slovensko s Polskom, tak to uz rovno mozes aj s Nemeckom.


----------



## wuane

Inac fakt. Polsko je trochu mimo nas, ak by sa dostaval NFS, Kosice, Dunajska Streda, Trencin, tak spolu so Zilinou a Trnavou si myslim ze by tie podmienky boli adekvatne uz aj u nas, adekvatne myslim velkosti statu a urovni futbalu. Mali by sme 6 velmi slusnych stadionov, a ak by bol zvysok v 1.lige a 2 lige aspon na urovni SEDY na sposob Senica ci Poprad, tak si myslim ze mozme byt spokojny. A to nehovorim o uz teraz podla mna schopnych stadionoch ako Ruzomberok ci Dubnica, snad sa nieco pohne aj v BB ci Presove. 

Futbalu velmi pomahaju aj rekonstrukcie a budovanie vyhrievanych travnikov a treningoveho zazemia.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^ je pekna. Inac podobnym stylom by sa dala dostavat aj Zilina napriklad. Aj kapacitne by to bolo podobne. Doplnit rohy a nejak napadito oplastit. Len teda v ZA je uz v jednom rohu kaplnka.


nedalo by sa to moc , kedže zjednej strany je ta kaplnka a za tou tribnou kde je kaplnka je aj hokejovy štadion


----------



## wuane

^^









Priestor je v kazdom rohu. Tu kaplnku by sikovny architekt tiez vedel zakomponovat. Samozrejme, ten hokejovy stadion je velmi blizko ale nemyslim si ze by to malo byt prekazkou. Najidealnejsie by bolo oba stadiony vyriesit v jednom duchu, aby to nejak navzajom korespondovalo. Ale to uz je tazke sci-fi asi 

V Ziline by bolo na mieste upravit okolie, lebo to je asi najhorsie ake som na Slovensku videl, pritom stadion je to slusny.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Aj predtým sa rátalo, že BB bude 3 alebo mala byť pôvodne 4? A kď už je štúdia, mohli by byť aj nejaké obrázky.
> 
> Neprekvapí ma ak v BB nechajú hlavnú a oproti postavia pozdĺž dráhy jednu 6-8radovú Sedu :yuck:


Tak na tie Stiavnicky mam 2 uhly podhladu. 

1. Za tie peniaze (ak ich teda nebude viac) sa nic extra neda postavit. Tribuny su rozlahlejsie ako pri normalnom stadione, prepokladam ze nasyp pri kategorii c. 3 nie je povoleny, takze mozno naozaj mozeme ocakavat SEDU oproti hlavnej tribune. Lenze ruku na srdce, Dukla na tom co ma teraz nemoze hrat ani fortuna ligu, navyse, v celej svojej historii nebola tak futbalovo uspesna aby potrebovala hrat domaci zapas na stadione 4 kategorie. Min. niekolko rokov, to moze byt aj 15-20 Dukla jednoducho skupinu europskeho poharu hrat nebude, a pokial ma byt tento stadion, aj ked v pochybnej rekonstrukcii dovodom zachrany a stabilizacie klubu, berme to vsetkymi 10timi.

2. Druhy pohlad je kriticky. Je to premrhana sanca. Tak ako hokejovy stadion. Nieco sa spravi teraz, a potom 20 rokov nic. Pritom teraz je vynikajuca sanca vytvorit na Dukle atleticky stadion narodneho vyznamu. Kedysi v r. 2008 bola v plane vystavba Narodneho Sportoveho Centra v Ziline. Take nieco sa na Stiavnickach doslova pyta. Lokalita, zariadenia (plavaren, sportova hala, ihriska), tradicia a v neposlednom rade zakladny argument toho vsetkeho, VŠC DUKLA so sidlom hned vedla stadiona. Takmer kazdy kto v slovenskom sporte nieco znamena, takmer kazdy olympinonik, posobi v Dukle. Stretavaju sa tu len ti najlepsi, a neviem kedy ak nie teraz by sa malo vytvorit nieco aspon spolovice take, ako maju vo Vitkoviciach. Bohuzial sme na Slovensku, takze v cene altetickeho stadiona v Bystrici bude hotel na stadione v Bratislave.


Ale myslime pozitivne, konecne sa nieco pohlo. V tejto situacii ide o holy krk. Inak neviem ci to niekto zaregistroval ale v druholigovej Nitre nastala katastrofalna situacia, a nieco podobne prebieha aj v Kosiciach. To je fakt upadok futbalu.


----------



## ayoz

Tak snáď už Kováčik vyplatil dlhy, štadión bude, takže zostane a z tej Nitry, Košíc a Borčíc (ktoré tiež vyhodili polovicu kádra) privedie nejaké kvalitnejšie meno (ale tomu neverím, však o Dukle cez zimu nikto nič nevie, žiadna komunikácia nič, jediným znakom, že klub ešte funguje jeprípravný zápas s Popradom na konci januára  ). A ppne súhlasím s 2. bodom. Xlovek by čakal, že keď už máme konečne primátora správnej farby a štadión je čisto v rukách štátnych organizácií, tak sa pokúsia o nejaký veľký tunel a k tomu pridajú aj dôstojný atletický štadión. Ale atletika asi nikoho na Slovensku nezaujima, ked ani hlavné mesto nemá žiadny taký štadión.


----------



## [email protected]

jedna nová fotka poukazujúca na to že sa začína stavať v ZV ďalšia tribúna tentokrát severná...niekto už nejaké info o hlavnej tribúne?


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> ,,Inak neviem ci to niekto zaregistroval ale v druholigovej Nitre nastala katastrofalna situacia, a nieco podobne prebieha aj v Kosiciach. To je fakt upadok futbalu.,,



Ja to vidím presne opačne. Konečne je šanca, že tí ľudia odtiaľ odídu a príde niekto iný, kto bude mať dôveru, schopnosti a postaví tie kluby na nohy. Alebo založí úplne niečo nové s čistým stolom. Možno sa to nepodarí všade, ale ten hlboký rez je jedinou šancou na zlepšenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

robinos said:


> Ja to vidím presne opačne. Konečne je šanca, že tí ľudia odtiaľ odídu a príde niekto iný, kto bude mať dôveru, schopnosti a postaví tie kluby na nohy. *Alebo založí úplne niečo nové s čistým stolom.* Možno sa to nepodarí všade, ale ten hlboký rez je jedinou šancou na zlepšenie.


No to je teda dost cynicky nazor, nechat zaniknut kluby z 50-70 rocnou historiu a vytvorit "nieco nove".

Kde je klubizmus? Kde je hrdost? Tradicia? Ved to je uplny zaklad.

Tatran Presov sa hrdi ze je najstarsi na Slovensku. V Senici maju Zeleznu Uniu 1921 co je jasny odkaz na historiu este aj s rokom zalozenia. V Bystrici sme tiez hrdy na rok zalozenia 1965 aj na rok postavenia stadiona na Stiavnickach. Su to veci ktorymi sa fanusikovia hrdia, maju to na vlajkach, saloch, v choraloch robia o tom chorea, dokonca to maju kluby vo vlastnych nazvoch. A tu pride niekto a povie, ze mozu "zalozit nieco nove". Zrusili sme Inter, Artmediu, Kosice v podstate par rokov uz neexistuju, zrusme aj Nitru, co by nie. Ved to nie je dolezite. O par rokov tu budu hrat kluby, ktore su vsetkym lahostajne. 

Vies si predstavit ze by zrusili FC Spartak Trnava? Alebo Slovan Bratislava? Zrejme nie.


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> No to je teda dost cynicky nazor, nechat zaniknut kluby z 50-70 rocnou historiu a vytvorit "nieco nove".
> 
> Kde je klubizmus? Kde je hrdost? Tradicia? Ved to je uplny zaklad.
> 
> Tatran Presov sa hrdi ze je najstarsi na Slovensku. V Senici maju Zeleznu Uniu 1921 co je jasny odkaz na historiu este aj s rokom zalozenia. V Bystrici sme tiez hrdy na rok zalozenia 1965 aj na rok postavenia stadiona na Stiavnickach. Su to veci ktorymi sa fanusikovia hrdia, maju to na vlajkach, saloch, v choraloch robia o tom chorea, dokonca to maju kluby vo vlastnych nazvoch. A tu pride niekto a povie, ze mozu "zalozit nieco nove". Zrusili sme Inter, Artmediu, Kosice v podstate par rokov uz neexistuju, zrusme aj Nitru, co by nie. Ved to nie je dolezite. O par rokov tu budu hrat kluby, ktore su vsetkym lahostajne.
> 
> Vies si predstavit ze by zrusili FC Spartak Trnava? Alebo Slovan Bratislava? Zrejme nie.


Ale ja som nikde nepísal, že klub sa nemá už volať Tatran Prešov, FC Nitra či Dukla Banská Bystrica. Skôr ja tvrdím a zastávam názor, že mal by sa !!! Aj keď ani Spartak Trnava nebol vždy Spartakom a ani Slovan Slovanom. Keď sa začne od nuly, môže byť názov aj história súčasťou nového klubu. Aj tak sa určite stane. Veď tak to je v podstate v 99 percentách prípadov nielen na Slovensku. Veď to je vždy na rozhodnutí potenciálne nového majiteľa, jeho záujmov a možností. 

Samozrejme nesúhlasím s tebou a neviem koho názor sa to snažíš odprezentovať, môj nie. A sorry, že som napísal na tie tvoje dve vety trocha odlišný názor. Nabudúce reagovať nemusím, keďže už nesúhlas vyvoláva vymyslené útoky.


----------



## Amrafel

SunshineBB said:


> Vies si predstavit ze by zrusili FC Spartak Trnava? Alebo *Slovan Bratislava*? Zrejme nie.


To si viem celkom dobre predstaviť, v prípade že by majiteľa Slovana niekto odstavil od biznisu na Tehelnom poli a Pasienkoch


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*

Aj Kosice sa volaju VSS a v ociach verejnosti su to Licartovce, bohuzial aj v ociach mnohych fanusikov Kosic. A ak som tvoj prispevok pochopil zle, nemusis sa urazat ako dieta.

Amrafel s tym Slovanom mas vlastne pravdu. Ved ten Debil uz jeden uspesny klub znicil,...


----------



## ayoz

Ja sa čudujem, že Kmotírk ešte nezrušil Slovan, potom by už mohol zbúrať aj Pasienky a tam, aj na Tehelnom poli by postavil pekné byty a administratívu, keďže BA by už nepotrebovala ani nový štadión. Ďalej by už nebolo treba ani tréningové ihriská, takže ďalšie voľné plochy a postupne by BA prišla o všetky ihriská a štadióny v širšom centre. Všetky kluby z hlavného mesta by hrali maximálne 3. ligu na ihriskách v okrajových častiach mesta, ktoré nie sú pre developerov zaujímavé. Mám pocit, že presne týmto smerom futbal v BA smeruje. A je smutné, že naozaj nikto (okrem Fica a aj to len pred voľbami) nemá záujem v BA postaviť normálny futbalový štadión a mať poriadny futbalový klub. Pochybujem, že Inter alebo Petržalka niekedy budú mať také štadióny, aké im Kmotrík zobral. A Slovan to isté.


----------



## simiKE

v kosiciach ked odide podolak, co odide lebo ho budu presetrovat za ten dlh 1 300 000 €, tak nikto uz nepride a klub skonci ako sa to stalo aj v roku 2004, to znamena ze nma novom stadione bude hrat len lokomotiva ked tiez medzicasom neskonci


----------



## robinos

simiKE said:


> v kosiciach ked odide podolak, co odide lebo ho budu presetrovat za ten dlh 1 300 000 €, tak nikto uz nepride a klub skonci ako sa to stalo aj v roku 2004, to znamena ze nma novom stadione bude hrat len lokomotiva ked tiez medzicasom neskonci


Tak to by som nezúfal. V Košiciach a okolí je veľký potenciál možných nových majiteľov. A keď Fico vyhrá voľby a jááááj až priveľa. Niekto to zoberie, o to sa nebojím. Skôr dúfam, aby to bol niekto schopný, čo to niekam posunie.


----------



## robinos

Tabuľka návštevnosti, myslím pre nás zaujímavých líg na porovnanie. Jeseň 2015/16.

9 líg v každej 3 najlepšie a 3 najhoršie tímy v návštevnosti a nakoniec ligový priemer ligy.

Je vidieť, že úplne ten náš priestor kopírujeme, po chorvátoch (4,2mil) sme počtom obyvateľov najmenšia krajina. Poľská liga (ale niekoľkonásobne vyšší počet obyvateľov 40mil) a česká liga (tá vyzerá najlepšie z tejto deviatky podľa mňa, obyvateľov 10,5 mil) sú trochu niekde inde, ale ten zbytok strednej Európy je na tom podobne. Pre zaujímavosť aj Kazachstán (16,4mil), tak ,,populárny,, pre hráčov, kde sa točia trocha iné peniaze ako u nás.


----------



## ayoz

Tak sme jediná krajina, kde na klub z najväčšieho mesta chodí najmenej divákov. Ale zaujímavé, že Litex aj Šachťar Karagandy nedávno hrali LM a tu su na dne tabuľky, podobne ako Slovan.


----------



## DiegoPele

robinos said:


> Tabuľka návštevnosti, myslím pre nás zaujímavých líg na porovnanie. Jeseň 2015/16.
> 
> 9 líg v každej 3 najlepšie a 3 najhoršie tímy v návštevnosti a nakoniec ligový priemer ligy.
> 
> Je vidieť, že úplne ten náš priestor kopírujeme, po chorvátoch (4,2mil) sme počtom obyvateľov najmenšia krajina. Poľská liga (ale niekoľkonásobne vyšší počet obyvateľov 40mil) a česká liga (tá vyzerá najlepšie z tejto deviatky podľa mňa, obyvateľov 10,5 mil) sú trochu niekde inde, ale ten zbytok strednej Európy je na tom podobne. Pre zaujímavosť aj Kazachstán (16,4mil), tak ,,populárny,, pre hráčov, kde sa točia trocha iné peniaze ako u nás.


Tak na to kolko malych miest hraje v nasej lige, kolko velkych krajskych miest tam chyba a aka je situacia v Slovane su tie cisla dobre. A tie cisla ceskej ligy su skutocne pekne.


----------



## robinos

No, troška som sa pohral a v tejto vysoko teoretickej tabuľke to vyzerá až veľmi dobre. Ak by mali všetky krajiny rovnaký počet obyvateľov (podľa posledného oficiálneho sčítania) ako Poľsko 38,1 milióna, tak by záujem o ligu vyzeral následovne. 
Hm, možno sme až moc prísny. A pritom naozaj, tie naše väčšie mestá tam zastúpenie nemajú, aj keď na druhej strane to neznamená automaticky väčší počet ľudí na štadióne.

Ale aktuálny stav je následovný:


----------



## ayoz

Toto je tak neskutocne teoreticke, ze to nema takmer ziadnu vypovednu hodnotu. Ak sa ti uz chce porovnavat, tak porovnaj mesta s rovnakym poctom obyvatelov a navstevnost v nich. To uz by mohlo nieco naznacovat.


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Toto je tak neskutocne teoreticke, ze to nema takmer ziadnu vypovednu hodnotu. Ak sa ti uz chce porovnavat, tak porovnaj mesta s rovnakym poctom obyvatelov a navstevnost v nich. To uz by mohlo nieco naznacovat.



Teória je vždy iba teória. Neviem v čom by to bolo iné, ak by som porovnával mestá. Ide iba o záujem ligy v teoretickom priestore. V každom meste je iný počet klubov, v každom regióne a teoretickej spádovej oblasti iný počet ľudí. Sám som písal, že je to iba vysoko teoretické. A čisto iba pre zaujímavosť.


----------



## chefe

robinos said:


> No, troška som sa pohral a v tejto vysoko teoretickej tabuľke to vyzerá až veľmi dobre. Ak by mali všetky krajiny rovnaký počet obyvateľov (podľa posledného oficiálneho sčítania) ako Poľsko 38,1 milióna, tak by záujem o ligu vyzeral následovne.
> Hm, možno sme až moc prísny. A pritom naozaj, tie naše väčšie mestá tam zastúpenie nemajú, aj keď na druhej strane to neznamená automaticky väčší počet ľudí na štadióne.
> 
> Ale aktuálny stav je následovný:


myslim zeby si mal brat do uahy aj priemernu hustotu obyvatelstva lebo teraz vychadzas z toho, ze: trnava ma cca 60 000 pri pocte obyv 5 000 000. Ak pocet obyv vstupne na 35 000 000 tak potom musi aj pocet obyv trnavy vstupnut na cca odhadom 420 000 obyvatelov.


----------



## SunshineBB

Robinos nechcem byt zo zasady proti, zrejme na mna ani nezareagujes ale tak ako si napisal, je to vysoko vysoko teoreticka tabulka. Nezohladnuje ine kolektivne sporty v krajinach ani ich atraktivitu, nezohladnuje ceny listkov, casy zapasov, televiziu. Ved len v cechach chodi na hokej tiez 5000 divakov v priemere, a to len na zakladnu cast. 

Navyse nasa liga nema priemernu navstevu 2666 divakov a neviem preco nas vsetci chcu stale klamat a tahat medove motuziky popod nos. 5 rokov som bol na Dukle svedkom toho, ze miesto 300 divakov ohlasili 1600. 

Nehovoriac o tom, ze v Cechach su tie navstevy aspon ako tak vyrovnane, zatial co u nas je len Trnava a potom dlho dlho nic, v Chorvatsku je to Hajduk a potom tiez jama ako hrom. Bolo by idealne nepocitat cisty aritmeticky priemer ale median, ktory je pre SK ligu 1943 divakov (z tych navstev ktore uvadzaju).


----------



## ayoz

To je zase hlúposť, že 5 rokov v BB hlásili 1600 a prišlo 300.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mozno som to zvalicil ale pointa ostava


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Robinos nechcem byt zo zasady proti, zrejme na mna ani nezareagujes ale tak ako si napisal, je to vysoko vysoko teoreticka tabulka. Nezohladnuje ine kolektivne sporty v krajinach ...


Súhlasím, veď to je jasné, že je tam xy premenných a je to vysoko teoretická tabuľka s reálnym predpokladom mizerným. S tou vymyslenou návštevou je to všade rovnako. Čím je menšia, tým je nepresnejšia. Bol som v chorvátskom Osijeku na lige v hroznej zime a bolo tam, čo som napočítal 275 ľudí na 22 tisícovom štadióne. V novinách a na internete bolo písaných 2000. Ale tak vždy sa dá vychádzať iba z oficiálnych čísiel. Neoficiálne nemám. 
Verím, že niekto z tej tabuľky aspoň získal prehľad ako je to inde a je to tam tiež pod psa.


----------



## ayoz

Borčice, ak postúpia, chcú hrať ligu v Púchove,lebo vraj spĺňa ligové podmienky. Predpokladám, že riaditeľ Borčíc nie je informovaný o podmienkach pre štadión, lebo Púchov podľa mňa ai zďaleka podmienky nespĺňa.


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Borčice, ak postúpia, chcú hrať ligu v Púchove,lebo vraj spĺňa ligové podmienky. Predpokladám, že riaditeľ Borčíc nie je informovaný o podmienkach pre štadión, lebo Púchov podľa mňa ai zďaleka podmienky nespĺňa.


Do roku 2018 môžu dostávať výnimky, ako všetci ostatný.


----------



## SunshineBB

robinos said:


> Súhlasím, veď to je jasné, že je tam xy premenných a je to vysoko teoretická tabuľka s reálnym predpokladom mizerným. S tou vymyslenou návštevou je to všade rovnako. Čím je menšia, tým je nepresnejšia. Bol som v chorvátskom Osijeku na lige v hroznej zime a bolo tam, čo som napočítal 275 ľudí na 22 tisícovom štadióne. V novinách a na internete bolo písaných 2000. Ale tak vždy sa dá vychádzať iba z oficiálnych čísiel. Neoficiálne nemám.
> Verím, že niekto z tej tabuľky aspoň získal prehľad ako je to inde a je to tam tiež pod psa.


No ja som predpokladal, mozno mylne, ze minimalne v tom Polsku by tie navstevy a nahlaseny stav mohli byt s najmensou odchylkou, mozno v par desiatkach. Nove stadiony, system predaja vstupeniek, turnikety tam by to malo byt celkom jasne. V Cechach viem ze na Juliske pridavaju aj 200% a tusim aj v Jablonci a Embecke ale tiez na tych vacsich stadionoch (Sparta, Slavia, Plzen,Liberec,Teplice) by som to ocakaval napresno. Narozdiel od tych zrucanin na Slovensku, v Srbsku ci Chorvatsku.

Ten Osijek to je fakt ako na Dukle. Na konci minulej sezony im uz bolo trapne nahlasovat aj cez tisicku, tak zabili 600 ked ja som naratal sotva polovicu.


----------



## i_love_ikarus

Borčice v najvyššej lige... mna picne...


----------



## simiKE

tak my ani presov uz niesme konkurencia cize sa to moze stat a potom som fakt zvedavy na tu tabulku a navstevy a stadon


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> v kosiciach ked odide podolak, co odide lebo ho budu presetrovat za ten dlh 1 300 000 €, tak nikto uz nepride a klub skonci ako sa to stalo aj v roku 2004, to znamena ze nma novom stadione bude hrat len lokomotiva ked tiez medzicasom neskonci



Ja osobne verim, ze VSS to prezije. Zatial vedie bez problemov tabulku, a dufam, ze v nasledujucej sezone sa ustali opat v 1 lige.


----------



## simiKE

neviem ci citas clanky okolo kosickeho futbalu ale je to kriticke..hraci odchadzaju tym padom (ked sa vobec bude hrat jar) mozno nebudu na 1. mieste a aj keby tak nedostanu licenciu koli dlhom..ale to je dost offtopic no


----------



## bolkop

Križovatka oddiali obnovu trenčianskeho štadióna


----------



## robinos

simiKE said:


> neviem ci citas clanky okolo kosickeho futbalu ale je to kriticke..hraci odchadzaju tym padom (ked sa vobec bude hrat jar) mozno nebudu na 1. mieste a aj keby tak nedostanu licenciu koli dlhom..ale to je dost offtopic no


No ja stále neverím, že sa veci dejú len tak. 

Neverím,že len tak Fico teda vláda pošle 5+8 mil. na výstavbu štadióna. 

Neverím, že mesto len tak samo od seba s plno problémami túži stavať štadión, keď vôbec nie je zabezpečená jeho využiteľnosť. Otázka fungovania MFK či Lokomotívy na novom štadióne je dnes otázna. Finančná náročnosť bude niekde inde.

Neverím, že mesto Košice len tak prestane (ak sa nemylim také mám info) financovať alebo obmedzene MFK. Tým pádom necháva doslova klub a Podolaka vykrvácať.

Podľa mňa už niekto čaká v zákulisí a celé to preberie. Sme na Slovensku. Možno sa mýlim,uvidíme do roka či dvoch.


----------



## ayoz

Tak asi nikto si nepraje úplný koniec futbalu v KE, ale nevidno žiadne výhliadky na zlepšenie. Keby tam šlo aspoň o to, že pred novým vlastníkom treba klub oddĺžiť,ale ani na nejaké oddlžovanie to nevyzerá (však Dukla musela predať/nepredĺžiť zmluvy takmer celému kádru. V Košiciach si naopak takmer celý káder nechali). 

Čo sa týka štadióna, ten sa podľa mňa postaví bez ohľadu na VSS, Lokomotívu alebo hocičo iné. Musí to byť do roku 2018 tak to asi bude. To sú prakticky 3 sezóny, ešte veľa sa dovtedy zmení. Prinajhoršom na ňom bude nejaký čas brať len 1-2x ročne repre alebo juniori.


----------



## michaelse

robinos said:


> No ja stále neverím, že sa veci dejú len tak.
> 
> Neverím,že len tak Fico teda vláda pošle 5+8 mil. na výstavbu štadióna.
> 
> Neverím, že mesto len tak samo od seba s plno problémami túži stavať štadión, keď vôbec nie je zabezpečená jeho využiteľnosť. Otázka fungovania MFK či Lokomotívy na novom štadióne je dnes otázna. Finančná náročnosť bude niekde inde.
> 
> Neverím, že mesto Košice len tak prestane (ak sa nemylim také mám info) financovať alebo obmedzene MFK. Tým pádom necháva doslova klub a Podolaka vykrvácať.
> 
> Podľa mňa už niekto čaká v zákulisí a celé to preberie. Sme na Slovensku. Možno sa mýlim,uvidíme do roka či dvoch.


No je aj mozna taka varianta,ze to skrachuje a asi je to najpravdepodobnejsie,s tymi dlhmi nevie ci sa niekto najde co to zachrani


----------



## SunshineBB

Ak je situacia taka vazna ako sa pise, nech to spravia ako na Dukle. Dnes prisla info, ze o Duklu maju zaujem sponzori pod podmienkou zbavenia sa podlznosti. Dukla pustila cely kader, sustredenia a pripravne zapasy su v tej najlacnejsej alternative, dokonca nema ani B tym a pomaly ale isto vyplaca stare dlhy, na com sa podiela (alebo bude podielat) aj mesto. A napriek totalnemu rozpadu kadra a formovaniu noveho v priebehu sutaze je len 3 body od skupiny o postup, kedze ta druha liga je naozaj tragicka. Ak sa vsetko podari tak ako ma, tak je to ukazka toho ze nic nemusi zaniknut, ani sa s nicim spajat. Je to ocistec.


----------



## the_magpies




----------



## Tepicko

Inac co ja mam od kamarata z klubu(on to tiez pocul takze kludne uplna kravina neberte to na 100%)tak Podolak ked nedostal licenciu mal zaujemcov co by klub vzali pod kridla.Lenze podla mna v tom bude este nieco viac, on tam vidi este peniaze ked sa postavi stadion ze pridu nejaky sponzori.On by sa toho uz davno vzdal keby z toho uz nic nemal.Uvidi sa co bude, vraj peniaze od mesta na mladez vyuzival na chod klubu a teraz mu to zatrhli a slubovany sponzor nikde takze treba len cakat co bude dalej.


----------



## aquila

EIA stadiona trencina .. 

http://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/futbalovy-stadion-as-trencin


----------



## ayoz

Ten Ružomberok tam postavil aj potraviny alebo čo to CBA?


----------



## simiKE

tak stadion v KE bude patrit mestu a kluby si ho budu prenajimat zrejme za nejaku symbolicku sumu najprv napr 1 € rocne..ktore kluby to budu je vo hviezdach tam kludne moze hrat aj haniska , vsetky mladeznice kluby atd...mesto dava na futbal len mladezi VSS 300 000 
a neviem ake peniaze by z toho chcel vytrieskat podolak este, stadion nebude jeho a peniaze zo vstupneho pojdu na udrzbu (ked vobec to bude tolko)


----------



## robinos

0


simiKE said:


> tak stadion v KE bude patrit mestu a kluby si ho budu prenajimat zrejme za nejaku symbolicku sumu najprv napr 1 € rocne..ktore kluby to budu je vo hviezdach tam kludne moze hrat aj haniska , vsetky mladeznice kluby atd...mesto dava na futbal len mladezi VSS 300 000
> a neviem ake peniaze by z toho chcel vytrieskat podolak este, stadion nebude jeho a peniaze zo vstupneho pojdu na udrzbu (ked vobec to bude tolko)


No neviem, za euro asi nie. To by tam chcel hrať každý klub zo široka-ďaleka. Na živej tráve sa dajú zvládnuť iba ťažko viac ako dva kluby. Neviem na základe čoho by rozhodovali, kto bude mať teraz to právo hrať na novom štadióne. Za symbolické euro sa dávajú iba pozemky alebo stavby, kde je potrebné ešte preinvestovať iné nemalé čiastky. Bude asi klasický nájom, pretože tie náklady na prevádzku takého mestského štadióna budú enormné. Vstupné na Slovensku pri tých počtoch je iba v symbolickej hodnote.


----------



## robinos

*Skalica: *

Buduje sa zázemie. Nové šatne. Tribúny a osvetlenie zatiaľ nie, chýbajú vraj papiere zatiaľ.



















*
.
.
Šamorín: *


----------



## ayoz

V tom Samorine sa mi to len zda alebo ta tribuna nie je v strede? A celkovo vyzera divne.


----------



## [email protected]

nezdá vyzerá to tak že bude pri cieľovej páske posunutá  zaujímavý návrh ale povedzme si úprimne aj tak tam všetci chcú sedieť najbližšie a na zvyšok dovidia  apropo betónuje sa základ pod hlavnú tribúnu:


----------



## the_magpies

V Žiline od leta na umelke 

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/201930/umely-travnik-v-ziline-domaca-vyhoda-s-medzinarodnym-otaznikom/


----------



## simiKE

robinos said:


> No neviem, za euro asi nie. To by tam chcel hrať každý klub zo široka-ďaleka. ......


tak pri niektorych hokejovych stadionoch to uz funguje (a mozno aj futbalovych narychlo si nespomeniem), ze maju prenajom za symbolicke peniaze


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa tá vizualizácia môže byť pokojne pre zhruba 12000 ľudí. Pochybujem, že ešte budú nejaké novšie a hlavne nech sa to už začne stavať.


----------



## smoger

Pridavam clanok o KE. Ak tu uz bol pardon. 
http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/202987/...ntent=box-magazainy-top-hp&utm_campaign=cross


----------



## simiKE

su to stare vizualizacie ktore len blbnu ludi a potom ich kopiruju kade tade


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

ako je pekné, že budú mať štadión ale načo im bude keď im hrozí zánik


----------



## simiKE

lebo to neni stadion VSS Kosice ale mestsky stadion kde moze hrat hocikto..na 99% tam bude aj lokomotiva kosice


----------



## [email protected]

podľa toho ako blízko je postavená platňa a ako ťahajú múry to bude niečo čo nebolo na vizualizáciách takže sa nechajme prekvapiť


----------



## mmba

Tie hnusne vsade ROVNAKE prefabrikovane tribuny, to je naozaj zle.


----------



## Ayran

njn betonovy polorozpadnuty oval bol ovela krajši  a viac prirodny (mach, trava atd...)


----------



## mire12

IMHO prave tato SEDA vo Zvolene mi pride najkrajsie farebne spracovana. Treba povedat aj to, ze aj v PP ked sa prekryl priehladny spodok tribuny tak to hned vyzeralo lepsie. Snad to planuju aj vo Zvolene. Na druhej strane tie viac radove tribuny maju vyhodu v tom, ze sa WC zmesti pod tribunu.


----------



## Qwert

Ja si dovolím len takú technickú poznámku. nehovorím, že sem môžu ísť len profesionálne fotky zo zrkadlovky, ale keď už fotíte nejakou Nokiou 3310, tak tie fotky pri uploade aspoň zmenšite (je to záležitosť jedného kliknutia), lebo v plnej veľkosti sa na to nedá pozerať.


----------



## Ayran

Kapacita: cca 7400
Banska Bystrica :cheers:









http://bbonline.sk/rekonstrukcia-stiavniciek-je-blizsie-sfz-spolupracuje-s-atletickou-duklou/


----------



## ayoz

BB štadión sa tu iž celkom dosť rieśil 2-3 strany dozadu a zhodli sme sa na tom, že je to zlé.


----------



## chefe

inac vsimli ste si, ze ta seda tribuna je v strede rozpolena? neviete preco to je?


----------



## SunshineBB

To je nasa brana borcov.  

Je to atleticky stadion, do pieskovisk sa navaza piesok, pri atletickych mitingoch sa skladaju rozne konstrukcie, brana funguje ako vjazd pre vacsie vozidla. Pri futbalovych zapasoch tam stoji vzdy jedna sanitka a jedno haciscke auto. Ta brana ma svoje opodstatnenie aj ked narusa vzhlad tribuny.


----------



## simiKE

ono sa tu pritom strhla vasniva diskusia s vacsinou odmietavym postojom, ale musim sa priznat ze mne sa to paci


----------



## robinos

Je to v pohode. Pre atletiku skoro výborné, pre futbal už tak nie. Ale chápem Bystričanov, že sú rozladený. Ale zasa veľmi nechápem zásadnú kritiku na niečo, čo si ak sa nemýlim ešte nevyskúšali. Teda myslím tribúny od Sedy a ten reálny pocit z nej.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> To je nasa brana borcov.
> 
> Je to atleticky stadion, do pieskovisk sa navaza piesok, pri atletickych mitingoch sa skladaju rozne konstrukcie, brana funguje ako vjazd pre vacsie vozidla. Pri futbalovych zapasoch tam stoji vzdy jedna sanitka a jedno haciscke auto. Ta brana ma svoje opodstatnenie aj ked narusa vzhlad tribuny.


Jeden velky vstup maju vsetky stadiony, nie len atleticke a podla tejto vizualizacie by ani nebol potrebny, ked vidno kolko miesta je medzi hlavnou a Sedami. A vacsinou teda tie velke vstupy byvaju v rohu ihriska, nie v strede.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Jeden velky vstup maju vsetky stadiony, nie len atleticke a podla tejto vizualizacie by ani nebol potrebny, ked vidno kolko miesta je medzi hlavnou a Sedami. A vacsinou teda tie velke vstupy byvaju v rohu ihriska, nie v strede.


To je pravda, ale zrejme im to na tejto strane vyhovuje, pokial sa k tomu teda vyjadrovala aj atletika. Spravia tam kratke napojenie na tartan a hura auticka mozu jazdit. 

A co sa tyka stadiona, sice sme to tu uz preberali, a ako pise Robinos, pre atletiku je to fajn, netreba zatracovat SEDA tribuny aj ked to nie je prave orechove, ale z mojho pohladu mohli zastresit oval a bolo by to lepsie ako to co je na vizualizacii. Akurat ze by stadion nesplnal normy, bohuzial, dnes su ine poziadavky, pritom funkcnost ostava. 55 rokov nikomu sypany oval nevadil.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> To je pravda, ale zrejme im to na tejto strane vyhovuje, pokial sa k tomu teda vyjadrovala aj atletika. Spravia tam kratke napojenie na tartan a hura auticka mozu jazdit.
> 
> A co sa tyka stadiona, sice sme to tu uz preberali, a ako pise Robinos, pre atletiku je to fajn, netreba zatracovat SEDA tribuny aj ked to nie je prave orechove, ale z mojho pohladu mohli zastresit oval a bolo by to lepsie ako to co je na vizualizacii. Akurat ze by stadion nesplnal normy, bohuzial, dnes su ine poziadavky, pritom funkcnost ostava. 55 rokov nikomu sypany oval nevadil.


Pochybujem, že je násyp problémom. Problémom skôr bude to ako vyzerá a že tam nie sú žiadne sociálne zariadenia a bufety. A predpokladám, že ani tie stromy nebudú zrovna to, čo si UEFA predstavuje pod moderným štadiónom. A inak aj z pohľadu atletiky mi príde výhodnejší prístup od hlavnej tribúny, majú to oveľa bližšie pri tom dovážaní piesku ako cez celé ihrisko.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

bude nový štadión aj v Borčiciach?


----------



## slovy88

*Foto: Akadémia - proces výstavby v obrazoch*


----------



## JimmySK

V Humennom kapacita len 1900 miest na sedenie. Plus nebude ani umelé osvetlenie. Ide sa búrať stará tribúna za cca 400 000eur. Dost zvlastne sa v HE robí tento projekt. Už je druhá vizualizácia. 

http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/nove-vizualizacie-takto-by-mal-po-novom-vyzerat-futbalovy-areal-v-he/


----------



## SunshineBB

Nech sa nikto na mna nehneva, je fajn ze stadiony sa prerabaju, a SEDA je ok, navyse je velke plus ze kazda rekonstrukcia pocita aj hracu plochu, ale robit to takym sposobom ako v Bardejove ci Humennom, tak to je trosku moc. Zase sa nieco robi polovicato, alebo ani to nie. Tak bud podme rekonstruovat a stavat aspon v nejakom minimalnom standarte, alebo potom nerobme nic. Ak v 40 tisicovom meste s ligovou minulostou ma stat stadionik pre 1900 ludi bez svetiel, to je velmi skromne.


----------



## Rybiz

^^ súhlas, a navyše je tu opäť tá naša špecialitka neuzavrieť to a jednu stranu nespraviť. Nepochopím asi nikdy. A takto tie štadióny už ostanú na niekoľko desaťročí polovičaté, nedorobené. Možno aj navždy.


----------



## robinos

Tiež sa pripájam k názoru, že je to nepraktické a nesystémové. Radšej za tú cenu jednu hlavnú tribúnu s poriadnou kapacitou, zázemím napríklad aj tých 1000 - 2000 miest ako toto. Ja proti Sede absolútne nič nemám, to vie každý, ale toto je doslova znásilňovanie projektov. Niektoré mestá podľahli tlaku, prípadne to má pod palcom niekto, kto sa nevyzná a v podstate je mu to jedno ako to dopadne. 

Faktom je, že sa s týmto projektom v Humennom nebude dať v budúcnosti nič robiť. Myslím zvýšenie kapacity či rozvoj zázemia a infraštruktúry. Iba zbúrať, alebo postaviť nové niekde inde. Ale to je chyba aj na strane SFZ, ktorá to schvaľuje.


----------



## ayoz

SEDA si ako výlučný partner SFZ v tomto veselo projektuje a keďže kluby nemajú prachy na vlastné projekty, tak berú tiet odpady a je im jedno ako to vyzerá alebo čo to je, hlavne, že budú mať nové.

Inak keď pozerám tú akadémiu DACu, to je niečo, čo by malo byť keď už nie v každom krajskom meste, tak aspoň jedno na severe, juhu, strede, východe, západe a v Bratislave. Pokojne nech sa kvôli tomu vytvoria nejaké umelé kluby, ktoré budú mať len mládežnícke tímy (niečo ako francúzske Clairfontaine), vďaka tomu by sa na to dali získať aj peniaze z eurofondov a potom by si z tade tých lepších hráčov sťahovali profesionálne kluby, prípadne rovno zahraničné a podobne. Prípadne spraviť niekde len jednu veľkú národnú futbalovú akadémiu a do nej sústrediť najlepších mladých hráčov zo Slovenska. Po štadiónoch by mal byť práve toto ďalší projekt, vďaka ktorému sa náš futbal posunie vpred.


----------



## p182

tatran presov



























zdroj: chellophoto


----------



## Azbest

Hoci chodim na tento stadion dobrych 15 rokov az teraz som si vsimol ako je hracia plocha nakrivo :lol: ....nechcem aby to vyznelo trosku arogantne ale stale mam pocit ze tento stadion je jeden z top na Slovensku.Nie nehovorim o stave tribun,WC,bufetov a pod ale mam na mysli celkovu konstrukciu...rozlozenie tribun...oval ktory ma dost velku kapacitu...ihrisko obklopene dookola tribunou,ktora je blizko hracej plochy (niekedy az prilis ak pocujete kazdu jednu nadavku od hraca pri postrannej ciare :lol: ) .Pre mna je velkym sklamanim ze v Presove planuju postavit Novy stadion hned oproti a tento nechat takto pohodeny...zastresit oval postavit novu hlavnu tribunu paru bufetov a myslim ze by sa mohol kludne rovnat takej ziline...skoda velka skoda....


----------



## SunshineBB

Tento stadion je super. Samozrejme ze pre dnesne poziadavky je nevyhovujuci. Ale je to krasna stara skola, genius loci. A vzdy ma fascinovala ta zuzena tribuna kopirujuca susednu ulicu. Skoda ze uz nebyva taky plny ako kedysi.


----------



## Azbest

Asi som staromodny ale prave taketo stadiony,ktore maju svojho ducha,ktore su specificke a maju svoje najlepsie roky za sebou sa mi pacia ovela viac ako novopostavene moderne areny...ale to bude asi dobou...myslim ze nasa liga ich ma hned niekolko...povestny trencin s ovalom a nadhernym hradom v pozadi....to iste nitra s mohutnou tribunou a ovalom (este bez ostnateho drotu :lol: ) a krasnym hradom na kopci....ci bystrica s jedinou atletickou drahou v lige...ak nepocitam inter....to su podla mna specifika nasej ligy...niekto ich bere pozitivne a niekto negativne...to je uz vec nazoru


----------



## ayoz

Mne naopak prišiel vždy tento a Trenčín ako dva najhoršie a najškaredšie štadióny v lige (za nimi v tesnom závese Pasienky a Nitra). Ruiny, ktoré sú už dnes nepoužiteľné a pre súčasný futbal už nie je možná ani ich rekonštrukcia, len ich zbúrať. V tom Prešove je hlavná tribúna od ihriska snáď ďalej ako v BB. Pre tretie najväčšie mesto je taký štadión hanbou. A keď vidím lokalitu, v ktorej sa nachádza, najlepšie by bolo ho zbúrať a buď tam nechať len tréningové ihriská, prípadne pre žiakov alebo úplne preč, postaviť tam bytovky alebo nákupné centrum a nový štadión aj so zázemím postaviť niekde na kraji mesta pri diaľnici, ako je to bežné v Európe, pretože neverím, že na súčasnom mieste by sa dokázali splniť podmienky UEFA na parkovacie miesta či priestory pre vysielacie vozy a podobne. Ale to samozrejme asi momentálne nikto v Prešove nerieši.


----------



## SunshineBB

V tom mas samozrejme pravdu, ale za 10 rokov, ked budu mat vsetci nove a zrekonstruovane stadiony vymizne ta jedinecnost, vynimocnost a tradicia. Dnes este v telke aj bez zvuku a napisov dokazes rozlisit kde sa zapas hra, je ti to hned jasne. O 10 rokov budu zapasy Senice, Popradu, Nitry a pod vyzerat ako šoty z toho isteho zapasu. Totalna uniformita. Za cenu toho ze mame kulturnejsie prostredie.

Ja sa zhodujem s Azbestom. Tie stadiony ktore vymenoval su sice technicky najhorsie, ale zato najkrajsie. 

Oval na Sihoti, hlavne tribuny v Cermeli a Nitre, cely stadion Tatrana aj komplet Stiavnicky, to je to co ma chyta za srdce. Ale takych ako my je malo.  

Aj preto na Stiavnickach navrhujem prestresenie terajsieho ovalu ako cokolvek ine, aj ked to nemoze prejst ...


----------



## SunshineBB

Ale ked moze taky Neapol hrat aj Ligu Majstrov napriklad na tomto (a to nie len Neapol)




























Tak si snad este chvilu mozeme uzit aj tie nase rozpadliny.


----------



## vitacit

ako fanusik presova nedam na nas oldschool stadion dopustit))) ale je pravda, ze doba je uplne inde a poriadna rekonstrukcia sa ziada priam bytostne. samozrejme ziadna seda ale poriadne betonova konstrukcia, zastresit a tribuny tak ako doteraz co najblizsie k ihrisku.


----------



## jirky

vitacit said:


> ako fanusik presova nedam na nas oldschool stadion dopustit))) ale je pravda, ze doba je uplne inde a poriadna rekonstrukcia sa ziada priam bytostne. samozrejme ziadna seda ale poriadne betonova konstrukcia, zastresit a tribuny tak ako doteraz co najblizsie k ihrisku.


osumely, polorozpadnuty..ale pre mna ten najkrajsi stadion na svete  mam vazne obavy co z toho spravia ak raz dojde k tej rekonstrukcii


----------



## wuane

Neviem posudit technicky stav, ale keby sa vyspravili tie betonove stupne, osadili vsade sedacky a spravila sa slusna strecha, tak by ten stadion bol uplne v pohode. Pod dobudovani slusnych socialnych zariadeni, bufetov a riadnej rekonstrukcii hlavnej tribuny neviem v com by bol taky stadion horsi ako tie od SEDA.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Neviem posudit technicky stav, ale keby sa vyspravili tie betonove stupne, osadili vsade sedacky a spravila sa slusna strecha, tak by ten stadion bol uplne v pohode. Pod dobudovani slusnych socialnych zariadeni, bufetov a riadnej rekonstrukcii hlavnej tribuny neviem v com by bol taky stadion horsi ako tie od SEDA.


To je to co tu pisem dokolecka dokola. Opravit beton a sedacky, pridat strechu, WC, bufet a minimalne Tatran a Dukla maju vystarane a nepotrebuju ziadnu SEDU.

Inak tu v Presove , ked uz, tak by som este postavil tu najvysiu SEDU komplet so zariadenim blizsie k ihrisku namiesto hlavnej a perfekny stadion na svete.


----------



## ayoz

Naozaj nerozumiem, čo sa vám na tom Tatrane tak páči  Tie tribúny sú strašne plytké a hlavná tiež nič moc, skôr taká dedinská so stĺporadím. Keď si pozriem iné staré štadióny v iných mestách, tak tento mohol byť moderný naozaj len vtedy, keď bol jediný, keďže je prvý. Keby mi niekto ukázal fotku a neviem, z kade to je, poviem, že nejaké Albánsko alebo 4. ruská liga niekde na východe. Na tom štadióne je jediná dobrá vec to, že jedna zo 4 tribún je blízko ihrisku. Nič iné pozitívne tam nevidím.


----------



## wuane

^^ bavime sa tu o stave keby sa opravil. Ak tam ten beton raz je, a je vyuzitelny, tak preco investovat do burania, stavania noveho ineho betonu (alebo SEDA konstrukcie). Nakoniec, podobne sa zrekonstruoval aj zimny stadion v Bratislave, vyuzila sa povodna konstrukcia, len sa vyspravila a dobudovala. 

Ja ten stadion teraz neobdivujem, skor si myslim ze mam nezainteresovany pohlad. Ked si pozries druhu alebo tretiu fotku, a domyslis si sedacky, alebo vyseknes len cast kde sedacky su, co ti tam chyba?


----------



## jirky

ayoz said:


> Naozaj nerozumiem, čo sa vám na tom Tatrane tak páči  Tie tribúny sú strašne plytké a hlavná tiež nič moc, skôr taká dedinská so stĺporadím. Keď si pozriem iné staré štadióny v iných mestách, tak tento mohol byť moderný naozaj len vtedy, keď bol jediný, keďže je prvý. Keby mi niekto ukázal fotku a neviem, z kade to je, poviem, že nejaké Albánsko alebo 4. ruská liga niekde na východe. Na tom štadióne je jediná dobrá vec to, že jedna zo 4 tribún je blízko ihrisku. Nič iné pozitívne tam nevidím.


nehladaj za tym objektivne hodnotenie krasy  mne sa paci lebo uz ako maly sarvanec som sa tam tlacil s otcom ked dosla Sparta ci Boby Brno, potom ako pubertak ked boli vybicovane zapasy s vranarmi ked sa to mlelo aj okolo stadiona atd atd. Mam ako vyjazdak prejdene skoro vsetky stadiony na slovensku a v podstate jediny stadion co sa mi pacil bol stary SAM a snad aj Tehelne pole. A nic v zlom ale ten vas v BB, rovnako Loky a Pasienky su strasne stadiony, nitriansky ani nespominam lebo okrem hlavnej tribuny to je des. Snad este stary stadion v ziline mal svoje caro, tej novej skladacke nemozem prist na chut


----------



## SunshineBB

Je to o tom, ze ludia maju k tym stadionom vztah. To nemoze pochopit clovek ktory pozera na futbal doma v telke, a uz vobec nie clovek ktory fandi zahranicnym klubom a na slovensky stadion ani nepachne. Ja som bol parkrat na ŠAMe, a viem ze CityArena je o niecom uplne inom, ale povodny stadion s plnou juznou bol taky zazitok, ze to na tychto novych sterilnych stadionoch nikto nezazije. Tak isto, ked som stal pod starou tribunou na Tehelku a uvedomil som si, ze na tomto stadione Brazilia fasla 3 goly, bol to hrejivy pocit. A vynikajuco si napisal to, ze Stiavnicky sa ti nepacia. Skor by som sa cudoval, keby sa niekomu kto nefandi Dukle pacili. Ale my sme tu tiez zazili nase chvile, komplet plnku, aj nejake pozdravy v hladisku aj mimo, a tiez nam bude luto, ked po 50 rokoch pridu bagre a namiesto toho tam postavia nieco co je v kazdom druhom meste. Aspon mne urcite. Vidim ze sme sa tu stretli ako nejaky klub senilnych geriatrikov. 

Inak komu sa nepaci vzdialenost od ihriska alebo sklon tribun, tu je navrh z Cagliari.


----------



## jirky

SunshineBB - dobre hovoris, neda sa nesuhlasit. A este k tej plytkosti tribun v PO co bola spominana, nie je to az take strasne a vyhlad je slusny snad az na tu zuzenu tribunu za branou.


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*


----------



## ayoz

Prečo mám pocit, že to bude nakoniec vyzerať ako dedinská tribúna, ktorých sú u nás desiatky a stavali sa už pred desiatkami rokov?


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Nech sa nikto na mna nehneva, je fajn ze stadiony sa prerabaju, a SEDA je ok, navyse je velke plus ze kazda rekonstrukcia pocita aj hracu plochu, ale robit to takym sposobom ako v Bardejove ci Humennom, tak to je trosku moc. Zase sa nieco robi polovicato, alebo ani to nie. Tak bud podme rekonstruovat a stavat aspon v nejakom minimalnom standarte, alebo potom nerobme nic. Ak v 40 tisicovom meste s ligovou minulostou ma stat stadionik pre 1900 ludi bez svetiel, to je velmi skromne.


Presne.


----------



## AutorGolu

stadion v Hummennom by mal mat kapacitu 4 750 divakov.

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk3v/...ovy_stadion_dokoncit_na_700_vyrocie_mesta.htm

Nekryté tribúny – 3030 divákov , pritom na vizualizacii su vsade kryte tribuny


----------



## chefe

AutorGolu said:


> stadion v Hummennom by mal mat kapacitu 4 750 divakov.
> 
> http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk3v/...ovy_stadion_dokoncit_na_700_vyrocie_mesta.htm
> 
> Nekryté tribúny – 3030 divákov , pritom na vizualizacii su vsade kryte tribuny


to je asi zle napisane v clanku, stym sa ratalo, kym sa nemala burat hlavna myslim:nuts:


----------



## Milos999

chefe said:


> to je asi zle napisane v clanku, stym sa ratalo, kym sa nemala burat hlavna myslim:nuts:


Presne tak... Vizualizacia je nova cisto SEDA skladacka a este bez osvetlenia. Ale udaje o kapacite su k starej tejto vizualizacii na ktorej je este aj hlavna povodna tribuna co kedysi vyprojektovala michalovska projektova firma.
http://humenne.dnes24.sk/images/photoarchive/sized/700/2013/04/10/futbalovy-stadion.jpg Mali to nechat takto. 

Po novom budu mat "vdaka" pani primatorke iba polovicate riesenie a celkova kapacita ma byt zevraj iba 1900 divakov.
http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/nove-vizualizacie-takto-by-mal-po-novom-vyzerat-futbalovy-areal-v-he/
Ale uz bez hlavnej povodnej tribuny a osvetlenia. A este ktomu bez hladiska za jednou branou...


----------



## wuane

Tohto sa trochu obavam v suvislosti s prienikom roznych neprimerane malych klubov do najvyssej stuaze. 

Inac paradny stadion to bol. Keby sa aspon taketo "Ruzomberky" realizovali v krajskych mestach, s moznostou zvacsenia kapacity za branami, bol by som spokojny.


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Tohto sa trochu obavam v suvislosti s prienikom roznych neprimerane malych klubov do najvyssej stuaze.
> 
> Inac paradny stadion to bol. Keby sa aspon taketo "Ruzomberky" realizovali v krajskych mestach, s moznostou zvacsenia kapacity za branami, bol by som spokojny.


No čo sa v Čechách, na Morave či Sliezku deje na dedinách, tak u nás vo väčších, krajských a hlavnom meste. hno:

Takže nechcem byť zlým prorokom, ale Kmotríkov štátny štadión sa zdá, že je nateraz po voľbách v pasé. No uvidíme o rok či dva v akom štádiu budú budovateľské nálady na Slovensku.


----------



## chefe

robinos said:


> No čo sa v Čechách, na Morave či Sliezku deje na dedinách, tak u nás vo väčších, krajských a hlavnom meste. hno:
> 
> Takže nechcem byť zlým prorokom, ale Kmotríkov štátny štadión sa zdá, že je nateraz po voľbách v pasé. No uvidíme o rok či dva v akom štádiu budú budovateľské nálady na Slovensku.




este uplne nemusi byt. Neviem to teraz najst, ale ci tal som niekde, ze nech volby dopadnu akokolvek, tak ficova vlada moze do 31. marca odklepnut novy stadion. Nova vlada by ho musela potom zrusit:nuts:


----------



## wuane

robinos said:


> No čo sa v Čechách, na Morave či Sliezku deje na dedinách, tak u nás vo väčších, krajských a hlavnom meste. hno:


Ale ja som toto nedaval ako svetly priklad. Prave naopak, akurat to tam dotiahli do uplneho extremu. Mala obec, jeden mecenas, relativne velky a pekny stadion, a dokonca najvyssia sutaz. Ked nadsenie opadne tak to moze dopadnut takto. 

Viem ze asi by sa tym velmi zautocilo na hrdost danych obci a ambicioznych mecansov, ale v pripade postupov takychto dediniek do najvyssich sutazi by bolo na mieste uvazovat o zluceni s nejakym vacsim klubom v blizkom meste, a v povodnej dedinke nech si nechaju hrat Bcko. V pripade Borcic by bola idealna Dubnica. Ale hovorim, som realista...


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*


----------



## simiKE

to vo zvolene zatial vyzera skor jak socialne byty nez tribuna


----------



## robinos

wuane said:


> Ale ja som toto nedaval ako svetly priklad. Prave naopak, akurat to tam dotiahli do uplneho extremu. Mala obec, jeden mecenas, relativne velky a pekny stadion, a dokonca najvyssia sutaz. Ked nadsenie opadne tak to moze dopadnut takto.
> 
> Viem ze asi by sa tym velmi zautocilo na hrdost danych obci a ambicioznych mecansov, ale v pripade postupov takychto dediniek do najvyssich sutazi by bolo na mieste uvazovat o zluceni s nejakym vacsim klubom v blizkom meste, a v povodnej dedinke nech si nechaju hrat Bcko. V pripade Borcic by bola idealna Dubnica. Ale hovorim, som realista...


Veď jasné, ja som ťa pochopil. Mňa len stále udivuje,že čím väčšie mesto tým väčšia neschopnosť. To snáď ani nikde vo svete nie je.


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*

"V pondelok nastupuje firma Sedasport na stavbu druhej časti tribúny. Bude musieť vzniknúť súčinnosť jednej a druhej spoločnosti, ktoré sa podieľajú na rekonštrukcii. Chceli by sme, aby obe firmy dokončili toto dielo najneskôr do 30.6.2016 a následne máme v plane požiadať Slovenský futbalový zväz o certifikáciu ihriska, ktorá by mala spĺňať podmienky UEFA 2."


----------



## [email protected]

Ak som to teda správne pochopil keďže predná stena je evidentne normálne vysoká tak to bude akýsi pokus o "VIP" miesta za okienkom v teple? a tribúna sa prilepí od SEDA zpredu? jeidné plus bude že tribúny budú blízko hracej ploche


----------



## wuane

Je to mozne aby k stavbe, ktora je z velkej casti financovana zo statneho rozpoctu, neexistovala jedna jednoducha vizualizacia pre verejnost? hno:


----------



## chefe

a tribuna sa tam este zmesti?  alebo tam pojde znova nejaka mala seda aj popri tejto budove?


----------



## robinos

Tak pár nových takých základných info. Takže sfz podpísalo zmluvy vo februári konečne v Trenčíne, Dunajskej Strede, Nitre, Skalici, Zvolene, Humennom, v Žiarom nad Hronom a s Košicami...

V *Dunajskej Strede* sa futbal hrá ligový futbal do konca apríla. V tom čase má stáť už skelet novej hlavnej tribúny. V polovici apríla idú dolu stožiare umelého osvetlenia, posledný zápas pod umelým osvetlením s AS Trenčín. V máji sa búra tribúna oproti terajšej hlavnej. Koncom mája sa otočí ihrisko o 90 stupňov. Následne sa zbúrajú ďalšie tribúny.


----------



## siravak

robinos said:


> Tak pár nových takých základných info. Takže sfz podpísalo zmluvy vo februári konečne v Trenčíne, Dunajskej Strede, Nitre, Skalici, Zvolene, Humennom, v Žiarom nad Hronom a s Košicami...
> 
> V *Dunajskej Strede* sa futbal hrá ligový futbal do konca apríla. V tom čase má stáť už skelet novej hlavnej tribúny. V polovici apríla idú dolu stožiare umelého osvetlenia, posledný zápas pod umelým osvetlením s AS Trenčín. V máji sa búra tribúna oproti terajšej hlavnej. Koncom mája sa otočí ihrisko o 90 stupňov. Následne sa zbúrajú ďalšie tribúny.


Super. Konecne opat nieco pozitivne.


----------



## lukass111

zvolen vyzera na toto, co uz bolo v minulosti prezentovane http://zvonline.sk/zvolen-moze-mat-futbalovy-stadion-ligovej-urovne/


----------



## Azbest

Taka druha myjava...co sa tyka zvolena tak myslim ze to mozme brat pozitivne...oproti tomu co tam stalo doteraz je to velke plus a pre zvolen ktore nebolo nikdy nejakou futbalovou bastou to bude dostojny stadion


----------



## Pali_PO

V Prešove asi nič z toho...

http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/8154391/z-noveho-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-presove-asi-nebude-nic.html


----------



## Azbest

Fuj humus je mi na vracanie z tohto clanku....v podstate tu ide o ich spinavu politiku a opat na to doplatime my fanuskovia...


----------



## SunshineBB

Vidim ze mame z Presovom toho vela spolocne. Mizerny futbal, rozpadnuty stadion a patova situacia vlastnickych vztahov. Drzim palce.


----------



## robinos

Pekné časo zberné video z Dunajskej z budovania akadémie. Predpokladám a hlavne dúfam, že podobné budú aj z výstavby štadióna.


----------



## eMKejx

neuveritelne, to je na Slovensku?


----------



## robinos

No niekde sa pracuje alebo začína pracovať viacej seriózne. O desať rokov to bude snáď vyzerať na Slovensku aspoň z časti k svetu. Včera som bol po dlhšom čase v Senici na futbale. Prekvapilo ma, že tam boli poopierané konštrukcie od Sedy. Na hlavnom štadióne som žiadne práce nezaznamenal, tak predpokladám, že pre akadémiu. Inak stále sa tam niečo robí, taká mravenčia neviditeľná práca. Škoda, že zatiaľ nedotiahli tú hlavnú tribúnu. Predsa je to taká základná viditeľná forma prezentácie práce klubu. Tie vedľajšie práce nie sú až tak vidieť, čo je logické.


----------



## PatriotAH

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*



robinos said:


> Škoda, že zatiaľ nedotiahli tú hlavnú tribúnu. Predsa je to taká základná viditeľná forma prezentácie práce klubu.



Hej no oni si za stadion museli zacvakat pekne z vlastneho, ziadne take ako spolufinancovanie zo strany mesta bohuzial nenastalo. Takze z tohto pohladu velku perspektivu na jej dostavanie uz necakajme.


----------



## michaelse

od kolegu co chodi v senici na kazdy zapas mam info ze sa ma robit nejake mensie zazemie pod tribunami,asi bufety a wc

a aj nieco mi spomenul ze planuju pridat treningove plochy este


----------



## robinos

No z môjho pohľadu sú už bufety OK. Drevené búdky s výčapom (pivo+kofola) a teplým jedlom (klobása+cigáro) a k tomu horalky atď plne postačujúce. Horšie je to s WC. Toi Toi je hlboké provizórium a pre ženy absolútne nevhodné. Toalety treba riešiť jednoznačne. 

No tie ihriská uvidíme, veľa placu tam nie je. Iba na úkor nepredajnej rodinnej výstavbe, ktorá tam je či bola kedysi plánovaná A desať rokov je tam snáď už zakonzervovaná. Tá Seda by mohla ísť na umelku, môj tip.

A k poznámke Patriota. Jasné, žiadny futbalový klub nemal tak mizernú podporu mesta ako FK Senica. Samozrejme, dali štadión a pozemky za symbolickú cenu aj to pod spoločné vlastníctvo, ale to bolo všetko. Keď to porovnáme napríklad s Myjavou, kde to všetko stojí na meste... Ale tak Levársky to finančne potiahol bez vyhovoriek a alibizmu, za čo má u mňa obdiv.


----------



## Tomas Eybl

První (a snad jediná) SEDA v ČR je před dokončením:
3xW.msstavby.cz/rekonstrukce-fotbaloveho-stadionu-karvina-3-29-02-2016/

(mám 7 postů, tak ještě nemohu dávat linky)
Díky vnějšímu plášti a zázemí pod tribunami nevypadá zle.


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*


----------



## robinos

hellwar9 said:


> ...



Fotil si?


----------



## chefe

Dnes som isiel okolo stadiona v ZA a vsimol som si ze sa tam zacalo stavat. Fotku som nestihol spravit, ale vyzeralo to tak, ze sa stava parkovisko a zazemie pod tribunouv co je najblizsie k tej ceste popri vahu.


----------



## the_magpies

V máji v Žiline výmena trávnika za umelku http://www.mskzilina.sk/articles/detail/11940


----------



## marcel3

To je velký trapas s tou umelou trávou v Žiline. Každý kto hral futbal vie že prírodnej tráve sa nič nevyrovná a náklady sú podla mna neni argument. Skôr je to o tom mať výhodu pred súperom ako spomínal Gula v rozhovore niekedy na jeseň. Každopádne je to škoda pre futbal...


----------



## simiKE

mali by to zakazat podla mna..umelka by mala byt len ako treningova plocha..pokazit takto najlepsiu vec na futbale je hriech


----------



## jirky

tym padom zilina konci ako alternativa SAM pre repre?


----------



## chefe

jirky said:


> tym padom zilina konci ako alternativa SAM pre repre?


ak sa postavia stadiony v trencine, ba, kosiciach a bude este aj betonovy v dunajskej strede, tak skoncia tak ci tak


----------



## SunshineBB

chefe said:


> ak sa postavia stadiony v trencine, ba, kosiciach a bude este aj betonovy v dunajskej strede, tak skoncia tak ci tak


Verim ze tu Dunajsku si tam spomenul len do poctu. Nic proti nim, ja ich v lige chcem a ich fanusikovia nech su aki su robia fakt dobry hukot, ale aby tam hrala repre, to si neviem predstavit.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Verim ze tu Dunajsku si tam spomenul len do poctu. Nic proti nim, ja ich v lige chcem a ich fanusikovia nech su aki su robia fakt dobry hukot, ale aby tam hrala repre, to si neviem predstavit.


Len škoda, že z tých čo vymenoval bude mať DS ten štadión ako prvá


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> Verim ze tu Dunajsku si tam spomenul len do poctu. Nic proti nim, ja ich v lige chcem a ich fanusikovia nech su aki su robia fakt dobry hukot, ale aby tam hrala repre, to si neviem predstavit.


No hej, ja si to tiez neviem velmi predstavit. Ale tesi ma, ze tam bude novy stadion


----------



## robinos

chefe said:


> No hej, ja si to tiez neviem velmi predstavit. Ale tesi ma, ze tam bude novy stadion


Ja myslím, že s tým majú skôr problémy Slováci ako Maďari, že by sa hralo v DS. Samozrejme záleží to na klube DAC a jeho majiteľa. Maďari by to jednoducho odignorovali aspoň tí ,,hajrá,,. Ja s tým osobne problém nemám, Dunajská Streda sa nachádza na Slovensku, na území kde je slovenská reprezentácia doma. Na území kde žijú tisíce Slovákov a tisíce Slovákov s maďarskou národnosťou a asi ,,18 Maďarov s maďarským občianstvom,,. Ale ako vravím, pre väčšinu nášho národa by to bol problém, takže naša repre si tam nezahrá. A je mi to osobne jedno.


----------



## simiKE

ja by som sa bal ze schvalne by si listkok kupili tito "hajra" a vypiskali by to tam pri kazdom nasom dotyku s loptou


----------



## robinos

simiKE said:


> ja by som sa bal ze schvalne by si listkok kupili tito "hajra" a vypiskali by to tam pri kazdom nasom dotyku s loptou


Čo ja viem. Ja som to ešte nikde nevidel, ani u nás a asi ani vo svete, že by niekto išiel na zápas, ktorý ho nezaujíma, aby tam pískal. Aspoň si nevybavujem. Ale možno sa tento svet úplne mení. Ja zatiaľ v tom nevidím až takú nenávisť a ani som ju nikdy na južnom Slovensku nezažil. Možno sa mýlim. Samozrejme existuje pár nevypočítateľných exotov, ale tí sú na každej strane a v každej spoločnosti. Kedysi aj Španielska repre pravidelne hrávala v Barcelone a kedysi častejšie ako v Madride, ale to sa tiež už časom zmenilo. Tuším od 2005 tam nehrala. Ale ako vravím, svet sa mení.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja mam pred fanusikmi DACu respekt, vzdy ma fascinovalo ako po par dobrych zapasoch mozu dat vyjazd 350 - 400 ludi a doma kotol cez celu tribunu, ale aj potom co som zazil u nas v Bystrici nemam najmensiu pochybnost, ze listok na SK repre by si kupili len preto , aby mohli na zapase prejavit svoju obmedzenost (cest vynimkam). Navyse ked na ich stadione dochadza k neuveritelnym veciam, ako napriklad spojenie ferencvarosu a ujpestu na zapasoch proti slovanu. Ked ide o slovakov, rivalita ide bokom.


----------



## michaelse

no staci ked tam bude takych exotov iba 100 a to staci nato aby ich bolo riadne pocut a 

a mozno by sa nic neudialo ale urcite by som to neriskoval lebo keby prisli prislo par provokaterov z ferencvarosu par dalsich zo slovenska tak by bolo veselo


----------



## AutorGolu

SunshineBB said:


> Verim ze tu Dunajsku si tam spomenul len do poctu. Nic proti nim, ja ich v lige chcem a ich fanusikovia nech su aki su robia fakt dobry hukot, ale aby tam hrala repre, to si neviem predstavit.


Historicky prvy zapas slovenskej reprezentacie sa hral prave v DS, myslim ze to bolo niekedy v 92., bol to akoze vyber ligy ale presne proti komu sme hrali si uz nespomeniem.


----------



## Azbest

Bol to odvetny zapas proti Litve,ktory sa odohral v 93tom.Je pravda ze to bol prvy domaci zapas este neoficialnej reprezentacie kedze sme vtedy cakali na schvalenie clenstva v UEFE.Este jedna pikoska.Na zapase bolo len nieco cez 2000 divakov.


----------



## AutorGolu

Azbest said:


> Bol to odvetny zapas proti Litve,ktory sa odohral v 93tom.Je pravda ze to bol prvy domaci zapas este neoficialnej reprezentacie kedze sme vtedy cakali na schvalenie clenstva v UEFE.Este jedna pikoska.Na zapase bolo len nieco cez 2000 divakov.


ano, moze byt ze v 93. ale hlavne sa vtedy dohravala CS reprezantacia kvalifikaciu na MS 1994 v USA. Ci to bola Litva si uz napamata ale bol to tim z vychodu.

netrenoval to vtedy Adamec?


----------



## Azbest

Trenoval nas vtedy Jozko Jankech


----------



## wuane

Praveze by bolo dobre mozno v case historicky asi najlepsich vztahov s Madarskom, ked sme obe krajiny v EU a nerozdeluju nas nijake vazne veci, aby sa lady prelomili a kludne by som dal nejaky zapas repre aj do DS. Ja by som na taky zapas kludne isiel. Ak tak sa zhovadia len debili, normalny clovek s tym nemoze mat problem.


----------



## barborinho

osobne mi je to jedno kde hra repre ale na co tam zbytocne tahat zapas ked vacsina ludi z mesta a okolia sa hlasia k madarom ?? Bosna by tiez nehrala zapas v Bajna Luka


----------



## wuane

^^ je jedno ku komu sa hlasia. Aj odtial pochadzali reprezentanti, uz len taky Nemeth alebo Borbely, teraz najvacsi mladeznicky talent Benes. To aj oni maju povedat ze nebudu hrat za repre , lebo su madarskej narodnosti? Mozno by bolo dobre toto zacat vysvetlovat, aj fanusikom v Dunajskej strede.

Porovnavat slovensko-madarske tahanice, ktore zvacsa zaujimaju aj tak len radikalov a balkanske povojnove realie je podla mna trochu neadekvatne. Nakoniec, doplacaju na to len bezni ludia, ktorych nejaky ultranacionalizmus nezaujima a mozno by si radi reprezentaciu na novom stadione v DS pozreli. Ved DS buduje akademiu, kazdemu je jasne ze ak odtial vyjde nejaky kvalitny hrac , hoci aj madarskej narodnosti, tak bude reprezentovat Slovensko a nie Madarsko.


----------



## simiKE

ja chapem co tym chces povedat..ze napr ked len 100 ludi bude hulvatov a zvysnych 9900 bude v pohode tak sa tam moze hrat....ale co som tam bol pred polrokom na zapase je to skor 70 ku 30 v prospech toho zeby to skoncilo velkym fiaskom na medzinarodnej urovni


----------



## yuriy

simiKE said:


> mali by to zakazat podla mna..umelka by mala byt len ako treningova plocha..pokazit takto najlepsiu vec na futbale je hriech


Takze tuto celorocne kvalitnu hraciu plochu zakazat:


A co potom najmodernejsi prirodny(fibresand) vyhrievany travnik vo Fortuna lige?


----------



## robinos

yuriy said:


> A co potom najmodernejsi prirodny(fibresand) vyhrievany travnik vo Fortuna lige?


No a to je presne ono. Môžeš mať aj top travnik (síce to mediálne tak prezentujú,ale vždy to mohol byť iba,,tunel,,) ,ale ak máš neschopného trávnikára, tak ti to je na dve veci. Ten trávnik v Podbrezovej vyzeral katastrofálne už po pár mesiacoch prevádzky. Aj v Žiline bol jeden fachman, ale ten pred nedávnom zomrel, aspoň v médiách som to zaregistroval. Živý je živý,ale aj o ten umelý sa treba vedieť starať. A vyhovárať sa v dnešnej dobe na podnebie a klímu je iba alibizmus. Dnes sú také možnosti, že naozaj je to iba o schopnostiach.


----------



## Ayran

tak sa bude hrať inde... furt mame trnavu a ked boh da sa postavy štadion unas aj v ba tak mozu aj tam hrať... ak budu mať sustredenie v tatrach možu zahrať prirovak aj v poprade


----------



## PatriotAH

Ayran said:


> ja furt nechapem, prečo to vobec riešite ? šak mame trnavu a žilinu, ktoré maju určite viac zaujmu usporaduvať zapasy repre ako dunajska.... a do trnavy to nemaju daleko z DS ak povzbudit by chceli



Zilina uz nadobro skoncila ak o tom nevies  Domovskym stankom (a na dlho jedinym) na zapasy A-cka je vylucne Trnava. 
Podla vyjadreni SFZ sa ale caka na Kosice, ktore sa maju zacat budovat tento rok a akonahle sa postavi arena ide sa tam.
O ziadnom inom potencialnom stanku sa este ani len neviedli debaty


----------



## Azbest

Taaakze mame tu posledne z poslednych rokovani, kde sa uz rozhodne o vsetkom! Bud Tatran novy stadion dostane alebo nie.Mimoriadne rokovanie mesta prebehne 4.apríla

Rokovat sa bude o tomto projekte 










Lepsie foto nemam :bash:

http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/81631...nie-o-rekonstrukcii-futbaloveho-stadiona.html


----------



## eMKejx

vsak to je 99% zhodna vizualizacia ktora bola predstavena takmer uz pred rokom

http://www.cas.sk/clanok/351288/sta...ju-rekonstrukcie-pozrite-si-ako-budu-vyzerat/


----------



## iQual

snad sa tatran docka noveho stadiona a najlepsie v najvyssej lige, ale teraz sa mi tieto dva varianty zdaju dost sci-fi... nech sa mylim a dockame sa konecne pozitivneho prekvapenia


----------



## ayoz

No ak je 6-tisícový miništadiónik sci-fi pre mesto ako Prešov, tak to na som musia byť fakt zle.


----------



## Azbest

Zle ako zle..ak to berieme po financnej stranke tak ano..sme na tom zle...hoci nas majitel je jeden z najbohatsich podnikatelov svoj klub berie len ako pritaz do ktorej nehodla strkat peniaze...a myslim ze jedina vec kvoli ktorej este ostal v klube je kseftik so stadionom...na druhej strane z toho mala co mame...sme podla mna dokazali upliect bic...hraju za nas chlapci,ktori boli vytiahnuti z dorastu,chlapci ktori iny dres ako ten presovsky zatial nepoznaju...chlapci ktori by si pred par rokmi nesadli ani na lavicku..a z tohto mala sme dokazali uhrat 2. miesto len 2 body za kosicami....a to vravim aj napriek ubohej kvalite druhej ligy..ktora sa podla mna kvalitativne rovna tretej...


----------



## ayoz

Ale nerozumiem tej "posadnutosti" rekonštruovať staré štadióny, aj keď je problém s ich vlastníkmi a dosť často sa nachádzajú na dosť zlých miestach z pohľadu dopravy a parkovania. Veď miesto toho aby mesto kupovalo štadión v zlom stave a potom tam ešte muselo búrať ho radšej mohlo postaviť na nejakom mestskom pozemku niekde na kraji mesta, kde by sa dala dobudovať aj vhodná infraštruktúra a bol by tam priestor na prípadný ďalší rozvoj. Keď sa pozriem na ten Prešov, keby postavili 4 tribúny ako je tá hlavná, mali by dôstojný 10-14tisícový štadión, na ktorom by mohla hrať aj reprezentácia a bez nejakých doťahovačiek s Remetom. Klubu by ho potom mohli prenajímať už za cenu na akej sa dohodnú. A to isté platí aj pre takú BB, len tam by sa zbavili doťahovačiek s VŠC. Keď už sa naskytla taká príležitosť, že dostanú peniaze, mohli si mestá (najmä smerácke) od štátu požičať aj viac, aby sa to spravilo poriadne. A na moderný štadión by sa potom ľahšie zháňali sponzori aj podujatia, z ktorých by sa to splácalo.


----------



## PatriotAH

ayoz said:


> Ale nerozumiem tej "posadnutosti" rekonštruovať staré štadióny, aj keď je problém s ich vlastníkmi a dosť často sa nachádzajú na dosť zlých miestach z pohľadu dopravy a parkovania.



Presov je najstarsi futbalovy klub na Slovensku a obdobnu historicku hodnotu ma aj jeho stadion (resp. ta lokalita) - na zaklade toho stadionik pozazival uz vselico (mal aj nejaku strategicku ulohu pocas 2. sv. myslim).
Chapem tvoju logiku, ale niektore veci z minulosti klubov proste nepustia. Existuju exemplarne priklady ako to nedopadlo dobre s takym prestahovanim stadionu mimo mesto napr. po Eure 2004 v jednom meste navyse si nedokazem predstavit taky razantny zasah niekde v Anglicku apod. A priklad aj zo Slovenska: Keby stadion Slovanu postavili mimo mesta tak sa im na to fanusikovia akurat tak vyprdnu


----------



## ayoz

Tak potom to nie sú fanúšikovia. V Nemecku sa veľa nových štadiónov postavilo na okrajoch miest, pri diaľniciach a podobne,aby boli dostupné a nedá sa povedať, že by im ubudlo fanúšikov. Navyše v slovenských mestách okrem Bratislavy sa dostaneš z jedneho konca na druhý za 15 minút. A uberať kvalitu na základe nejakej nostalgie mi nepríde správne, pretože hlavne pri starých štadiónoch, sa to môže vypomstiť a zrazu nebude žiadny.


----------



## [email protected]

zabudol si ale na jeden podstatný fakt...že pokiaľ postavili v zahraničí štadión niekde na okraji tak tá oblasť buď mala alebo sa vybudovala infraštruktúra MHD...či to bolo metro, električka alebo autobusy to je jedno ale na slovensku to takto nefunguje...všetci by ti išli autom a potom sa tu budete všetci ponosovať že koľko je parkovacieho miesta koľko zelene sa vymenilo za asfalt...poloha blízko centra mesta alebo dobre obslúženej lokality je na nezaplatenie...viď taká BB...vieš si predstaviť aj keby hrali znova najvyššiu súťaž koľko ľudí príde na štiavničky a koľko by prišlo pozrieť niekde ja nwm do šalkovej? alebo za kremničku?


----------



## ayoz

S týmto súhlasím, presne nad tvojím príkladom BB som už viackrát rozmýšľal, ale jednoducho by muselo mesto alebo dopravný podnik vytvoriť alebo upraviť linky k štadiónu. Jasné, že postaviť štadión na konci mesta a potom k nemu nespraviť žiadny verejný prístup je hlúposť.


----------



## Azbest

Takze horuce info priamo z presova....Poslanci schvalili navrh na spoluucasti mesta na modernizacii presovskeho stadiona...to znamena...v Presove sa bude stavat....ale ako dlhorocny fanusik musim zial podotknut ze v hre nebol projekt ktory som uvazdal vyssie hno: zialbohu ide o projekt ktory bol prezentovany asi pred rokom :bash: fotky dodam neskor som v praci :cheers:


----------



## ayoz

Ako emkejx pisal, ta čo si dával hore je to isté ako pred rokom. Teda ak nemyslíš, že teraz sa tam rokovalo o Sede. Najlepšie by bolo keby zobrali návrh z roku 2008 asi.


----------



## jirky

horsie ako zle... To uz existujuca rozvalina je lepsia ako to prezentovane "cosi"..neviem ci sa smiat ci plakat


----------



## ayoz

Snáď aspoň tá jedna tribúna bude rovná a nie nakrivo


----------



## jirky

rob si srandu, radsej krive rozpadnute, ako tu architektonicku blamaz


----------



## ayoz

Ale aj ta nová mala v pláne jednu tribunu nakrivo, preto sa smejem


----------



## SunshineBB

Nakrivo alebo nie, aspon je to specifikum presovskeho stadiona, je v niecom jedinecny a nie je to uniformna skatula. Malo by sa to zachovat, vstupom do hladiska by mali dat tabulu, "tato tribuna sa od postranej ciary odklana 14 °". 


Ale tu prvu cast som myslel vazne.


----------



## ayoz

Ale byť jedinečný nie je vždy dobré


----------



## ayoz

Konečný návrh nového štadióna v DS.

http://fcdac.sk/sk/galeria/2016/04/13/fotogaleria-takto-bude-vyzerat-novy-stadion-dac


----------



## wuane

^^ super, konecne nieco s napadom, a pritom asi relativne jednoduche a lacne. Palec hore.


----------



## ayoz

Ešte by mohli aj nejaké vizualizácie zvnútra ukázať, ale inak sa mi to páči viac ako tie pôvodné. Hlavne, nech to už začne.

Som zvedavý kedy a či začnú Trenčín a Košice. Ostatné krajské mestá môžu len ticho závidieť, pretože toto je štadión, aký by mali mať všetci. Pokojne aj Slovan a národný nech si rieši štát a SFZ ako chcú.


----------



## tomike15

Archeológovia prehľadávajú miesto pod KFA


----------



## simiKE

v kosiciach stale nezacala architektonicka sutaz cize aj keby sa zdekovali archeologovia nic by sa nedialo


----------



## RisenTall

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## lukass111

Štadión v Šamoríne uvíta pokračovanie legendárneho atletického mítingu
http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1081861/s...covanie-legendarneho-atletickeho-mitingu.html


----------



## 017701

na toto som prave natrafil http://msport.aktuality.sk/c/211619/nfs-pred-schvalenim-kovacik-veri-ze-bude-hotovy-buduci-rok/

inak Fico sa este vcera nezucastnil ako svedok na sude lebo je vraj chory, zrejme to bude choroba na mozog.. prechodene a uz neliecitelne..


----------



## AutorGolu

^^ zevraj to bolo srdce, takže ho má. ...to srdce.

A čo mýlite,mne ho tam? Prave že nemnel.


----------



## Ayran

tak a dalši zimak v ke bude zachvilku otvorený :cheers:
http://www.kosicednes.sk/arenu-srsnov-coskoro-otvoria/


----------



## robinos

lukass111 said:


> Štadión v Šamoríne uvíta pokračovanie legendárneho atletického mítingu
> http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1081861/s...covanie-legendarneho-atletickeho-mitingu.html


No novinárčina alá Slovensko. Keď už robím reportáž, tak aspoň tam zabehnem a urobím aktuálne obrázky. Ale tak ešte že existuje vicej zdrojov informácií.

*Atletická aréna Šamorín*, foto z 14.4.2016


----------



## ayoz

Tej tribúne stále nerozumiem


----------



## 017701

tribuna na statie  zrejme tam este doplnia nejaku konstrukciu so sedackami..

bude tam hravat nejaky miestny klub?


----------



## Tomas Eybl

Nene, tam přijdou spartakiádní lehátka a bude to tribuna na ležení.


----------



## 1palob1

Nové fotky z Bardejova : "Tribúny stoja, chodníky vybudované, aktuálne sa pracuje na ploche ihriska..." 
































Zdroj: FB ONline Bardejov


V Žiari nad Hronom sa začalo búranie oválov: "V nasledujúcich týždňoch nás čakajú búracie práce, zhruba od júna sa začne s rekonštrukciou tribúny a výstavbou nových tribún." 

















Zdroj: FB Peter Antal - Primátor Žiaru nad Hronom


----------



## the_magpies

Vizualizácia štadióna MFK Tatran Liptovský Mikuláš, ktorú som zachytil v diskusií na facebooku


----------



## ayoz

Veď to je stará vizualizácia Senice  










Inak prečo by mal mať LM červeno-modré sedačky, keď modrá nie je ich farba? A tá hlavná budov a la panelák tiež nič moc, chýba aj osvetlenie. Ale ak to nebude Seda, tak to bude ok.


----------



## chefe

nezda sa vam ten navrh pre LM nejaky divny? ved ta tribuna asi halvna, nesiaha ani po prve poschodie tej bodovy za nou a je aka dlha  Inac mi to pride ako uz pisal ayoz pôvodny navrh senice


----------



## the_magpies

ja si myslím, že to len niekto prerobil tú Senickú vizualizáciu http://www.mfktatran.sk/clanok/1888-prva-vizia-stadionu-je-na-svete

a tá hlavná budova alá panelák tam už stojí


----------



## ayoz

A má LM peniaze na 8-tisícový štadión?


----------



## robinos

No pozerám, že to tu plnia opäť menšie mestá. Bardejov, Žiar , Šamorín možno ešte Skalica to tu budú plniť fotografiami asi až do jesene. Za to klasika Košice,Bystrica,Trenčín ticho. Bratislava detto, Fico leží na ,,áre,, ktovie ako to všetko ešte dopadne. Ten Liptovský Mikulas asi všetci čo tu chodime ohodnotíme ako výstrel do tmy. Sklamaním sa stáva pre mňa Dunajská. Kde to podľa toho rozpisu prác, čo som tu pred mesiacom a niečo dával ani zo srandy nevyzerá. Zjavne ešte len nedávno prekreslovali projekt na ,,ešte lacnejší,,. Nuž že tá honosnejšia varianta sa nezmestí do tých 13 mega sa dalo čakať. To že ani tá ,, lacnejšia ,, druhá varianta nevyjde, to prekvapilo aj mňa. Takže máme tu tretiu variantu za necelých 13 mega. No uvidíme kedy vôbec začnú.Už je jasné, že o tom trenčianskom vysnívanom sne už ani snívať nemusíme.To by riadne potrebovali navýšiť rozpočet, aby to vyzeralo ako na prvotných vyzualizáciach.


----------



## ayoz

Tak DAC bude mať stále nejakých 10-11 tisíc, nie? A tento posledný návrh vyzerá podľa mňa oveľa lepšie ako pôvodný menší návrh a aj lepšie ako ten väčší.


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> Tak DAC bude mať stále nejakých 10-11 tisíc, nie? A tento posledný návrh vyzerá podľa mňa oveľa lepšie ako pôvodný menší návrh a aj lepšie ako ten väčší.



Tak snáď kapacita plus mínus ostáva ale tak skôr som myslel technológie a materiál postavenia Arény. Veľkosť kapacity neurčuje cenu projektu. Neviem prečo to prekreslovali ale tak zostali asi iba dve-tri možnosti. Prvou je, že to nevedeli v tom projekte technologicky postaviť, čo sa mi zdá veľmi nepravdepodobné. Tá druhá reálnejšia je, že to nevedeli technologicky a materiálovo postaviť v tej cene. Čo samozrejme sa veľmi často stáva a potom zostávajú projekty predražené a drahšie ako sa plánovalo. Tou poslednou snáď je, že by snáď navyšovali rozpočet prípadne išli stavať niečo lepšie a kvalitnejšie za tie peniaze. Ale tak to sa mi zdá byť nepravdepodobné, kedže už bol aj určený nejaký ten plán výstavby.

Čo sa týka vizualizácií, tak to je kapitola sama o sebe a subjektívne u každého. Ja z tých nových neviem vyčítať skoro absolútne nič. A to ako fungujú vizualizácie je jasné. Tu je taký pekný článok o nich o architektoch http://zpravy.idnes.cz/manipulace-v...-p3h-/domaci.aspx?c=A160331_163302_domaci_mav


----------



## the_magpies

http://www.iskraborcice.sk/244-oznam/ skoncil jeden velky sen dalo sa to cakat chvala bohu ze to nakoniec neskoncilo postupom


----------



## 017701

^ nechapem, o co tam ide? nejaky protest proti sfz?
(edit: ok, to bola hlupa otazka )
http://www.teraz.sk/sport/borcice-sa-odhlasili-zo-sutaze-doxx-bet/192910-clanok.html


----------



## ayoz

Mäsiar zistil, že nepostúpia, tak ho to už nebaví... Ale mohol to spraviť ešte pred tým rozdelením tabuľky. V oboch skupinách by tým pádom bolo 11 klubov a postupovalo by sa spravodlivejšie ako pri odčítaní bodov so Sencom. Možno by aj Dukla bola v skupine o postup. 

Celkovo tá 2. liga je systémovo neskutočný bordel a mali by ho čím skôr zmeniť. Teraz môže zo západnej skupiny zostúpiť snáď 5 klubov zo 6 a z východnej 1.


----------



## simiKE

on ten fabus mi pride jak take deculo..5x prehra a uz ho to nebavi ..ale mozno uda padny dovod v dohladnej dobe


----------



## ayoz

Však napísali, že z finančných dôvodov. Ale v Dubnici asi vedeli, prečo s ním nechcú spolupracovať.


----------



## Azbest

Strasny cirkus....pan majitel si zo dna na den zmysli ze sa mu uz neoplati dotovat klub tak jednoducho odstupi?? ziadne take...jednoznacne by sa nieco taketo malo pokutovat...to tu potom budeme mat kocurkovo...mozno to bude zniet kruto ale to su presne priklady muzstiev ktore v minulosti ani necuchli k druhej lige odrazu idu robit velky futbal s halenarom a spol. a tak aj potom dopadnu....chvalabohu urcite mi chybat nebudu...


----------



## GROBARjf

Práveže napísal že to nemá nič s peniazmi. Všetko platia načas.


----------



## simiKE

presne tak vsade dolozil vypis ze peniaze ma takze nieco ine za tym bude ..som zvedavy


----------



## SunshineBB

Nic nebude, prestalo ho to bavit. Tak isto ako Sotaka pred par rokmi. SFZ im taketo spravanie povoluje no ani sa necudujem, ked prezidentom je clovek, ktoreho tiez prestal "bavit" jeho vlastny klub. Takyto cirkus nemaju vo futbale asi nikde na svete. Verim tomu ze Papua-Nova Guinea ma profesionalnejsie sutaze ako my.


----------



## robinos

Že Vám to stojí za komentovanie takého ,,niemanda,,. Jediné normálne riešenie je doživotný zákaz pôsobenia vo futbale, v športe ale aj v spoločenskom živote. Trestať mimo tabuliek klub, kde pôsobí plno ľudí, hráčov či detí je hlúposť, tí s tým nič nemajú. Smutné však je, že ten človek sa objaví zasa niekde inde alebo podobne ako napr. spomínaný Soták. Nuž štadión neplánoval, kašlať na nich, tí ľudia si nezasluzia pozornosť.


----------



## Azbest

*Kam kráčaš Doxxbet liga??*

http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/c..._liga.htm?utm_content=neprehliadnite__titulka


Suhlasim a dovolim si povedat ze pred 4-5 rokmi mala druha liga velmi dobru uroven co sa tyka kvality...ako to uz u nas chodi nikto o tom nic nepocul ziaden zostrih ziadna propagacia a ja ako fanusik ktory ma odchodenu druhu ligu poslednych 10 - 12 rokov musim povedat ze sucasna druha liga je len slabym odvarom toho co tu bolo este donedavna....


----------



## ayoz

Lenže ten list to berie len z pohľadu marketingu, pritom treba začať od systému. Ten je v 2. lige katastrofálny.


----------



## DiegoPele

Azbest said:


> *Kam kráčaš Doxxbet liga??*
> 
> http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/c..._liga.htm?utm_content=neprehliadnite__titulka
> 
> 
> Suhlasim a dovolim si povedat ze pred 4-5 rokmi mala druha liga velmi dobru uroven co sa tyka kvality...ako to uz u nas chodi nikto o tom nic nepocul ziaden zostrih ziadna propagacia a ja ako fanusik ktory ma odchodenu druhu ligu poslednych 10 - 12 rokov musim povedat ze sucasna druha liga je len slabym odvarom toho co tu bolo este donedavna....



Jednoznacne je problem ten, ze sa liga rozdelila na vychod a zapad. Je to hanebne podla mna. Vraj za tym je silne lobby na zapade, kde ako hub po dazdi vyrastli male ambiciozne kluby. Navrhujem znizit pocet muzstiev v najvyssej lige a znizit pocet muzstiev v druhej najvyssej sutazi 10+12 napr. A o marketingu sa ani nemusime bavit. Trosku sa to zlepsilo v najvyssej sutazi, hlavne kvoli tomu, ze ich vysielaju az 2 kanaly, ale stalo to nie je dobre. Ale na druhu ligu sa absolutne zaujima.


----------



## PatriotAH

Sucasny stav len niekomu musi vyhovovat. Uz dlho sa vedie polemika preco ma samotna FL 12 klubov. Ja si viem predstavit aj 10 klubov a ku koncu sezony, aby sa konalo atraktivne play-off a sucasne play-out ako forma baraze s ucastnikmi z 2. ligy. 
Ta bieda menom DoxxBet liga je maximalne nezaujimava, neprofesionalna a s modernym futbalom nema nic spolocne. Ako sa potvrdilo bol to opat milovy krok dozadu, ktory ale poznaci nas stav futbalu na roky dopredu. 
Preto treba futbal zverit tretosektorovym odbornikom a manazerom mimo sfery politickych kontaktov. (Nielen) to co nas brzdi su aj ludia typu Kovacik (ktory ma pestru minulost vdaka politike).


----------



## lukass111

tak predsa len, po tichu v DACi (s vynimkou novej vizualizacie), to vyzera, ze onedlho sa zacne http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk1/c...od_pondelka_startuje_vystavba_novej_areny.htm


----------



## ayoz

Len žiadne play off... 12 tímov je počet akurát, 10 by tiež nebolo zlé. 33 alebo 36 zápasov je ok, len či by tie 3 navyše naši futbalisti zvládali  K tomu posledný zostup a predposledný s druhým z 2. ligy baráž o ligu. 

V 2. lige by možno mohlo byť aj 16 tímov, ale každopádne len 1 skupina. Postup 1-2 a zostup by som tiež riešil nejakou barážou, nech nevzniká problém ako teraz že zo západu môže zostúpiť 4-5 klubov a z východu 1. Lebo mi príde blbá predstava, že by v jednej 2. lige (povedzme s 12 klubmi) skončilo na posledných 6 miestach 6 klubov z východu a kvôli tomu by vypadol 6. tím tabuľky, lebo je zo západu. 

A inak FL vysielajú 3 televízie, nie 2.


----------



## simiKE

pokial sa aj huste pocita ako internetova "TV" tak 4


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

aká je šanca že sa počet tých zápasov zmení na 36 ? Podla mojho názoru by to bolo určite spravodlivejšie keby každý hral s každým 2x DOMA 2x VONKU


----------



## ayoz

No musela by mať liga 10 tímov, aby sa hralo 36 zápasov.

Inak by som ešte pridal nejaké obmedzenia pre B tímy. Lebo keď si tam teraz hodí nejaká Žilina polovicu áčka, len aby nehrali o záchranu, to je dosť trápne, navyše keď aj tak nemôžu postúpiť.


----------



## Azbest

Ked uz si tu tak pekne vsetci fantazirujeme tak skusim aj ja :cheers: ..ohladom tych B muzstiev...ano suhlasim treba to obmedzit...ja si viem predstavit samostatnu sutaz kde by figurovali len B muzstva...


----------



## lukass111

ta sutaz by nemala potrebnu kvalitu, ved b timy niektorych muzstiev kopu poriadne nizku sutaz ruzomberok ani nema becko, michalovce asi tiez nie, par rokov dozadu bola druha liga super sutaz a pravidelne tam hravali pri 12 ci 16 clennom formate becka ruzomberka, kosic, slovana. a ayoz ty s polovicou acka, len aby nehrali o zachranu totalne taras. chodia tam hraci z lavicky, pripadne co den predtym odohrali 15 20 minut, naopak aj beckari chodia na lavicku acka pri zraneniach stabilnych clenov


----------



## michaelse

no zuzenie poctu ucastnikov asi tak skoro nebude,ved pred asi rokom sa otom hlasovalo a zmietli to zo stola,
dalej si myslim ze B-cka maju jednoznacne mat pravo hrat druhu najvyssiu sutaz ak nato tie hracske kadre maju kvalitu a taktiez si myslim ze druha najvyssia liga by mala mat minimalne 16-18 ucastniov,tak ako kedysi

a ziadne play off,to je jeden velky bordel ktory nema vo futbale co hladat,,klasicka baraz je spravodlivejsia,jednoduchsia a prehladnejsia

a co sa tyka nejakej atraktivity z pohladu marketingu druhej najvysej sutaze,,mozeme mat akykolvek dokonaly system,ale atraktivnejsia nebude a viete preco?...lebo nikto ziadne kroky k tomu nerobi,ziadne marketingove akcie,proste nic,,naco je taky sponzor doxbet ci ako sa vola ked nema ziadne marketingove aktivity?ziadnu zabavu pre ludi navyse??,len reklamu nasekali vsade mozne a to je vsetko,a takto sa marketing nerobi a sfz ci kto ma podpalcom druhu najvyssiu sutaz tiez nic nerobi v tomto smere

napadla niekoho napriklad taka blbost ako je velka opekacka,gulasparty ,grillovacka pred zapasom priamo na stadione? atrakcie pre deti aby prisli cele rodiny,,to je lakadlo na ludi za par eur,viem ako je to take dedinske riesenie ale je toho spusta co sa da vymysliet, a mal by to sponzorovat sponzor sutaze


----------



## Azbest

Minimalne vlastnu internetovu stranku fotky zostrihy z kazdeho kola a z kazdeho zapasu nejake ankety...to je to minimum na ktore netreba vynalozit ziadne nehorazne peniaze...


----------



## AutorGolu

36 profi timov ja na SR velmi vela.musi sa to zmenit na 10 a 10. A to hlavne s ohladom na nove licencne podmienky aj v 2. lige.


----------



## jirky

Tak a je to opat realnejsie, pred par minutami PSK schvalil dotaciu na stadion Tatrana. Potesitelne na tom je, ze v rozprave taktiez odzneli nazory na predstaveny projekt ako - dedinsky stadion, mala kapacita atd. - odpoved primatorky bolo, ze predstavena vizia bol v podstate len nastrel a konecna podoba bude ina, chvalabohu..


----------



## Azbest

Myslim ze vyborna sprava pre presov...pockame si na konecny projekt...je smutne ze si to vsimli az poslanci kraja ze stadion je hodny pre dedinsku ligu...chvalim ich


----------



## the_magpies

V Dunajskej Strede dnes začali s búraním štadióna










Celá fotogaléria http://fcdac.sk/sk/galeria/2016/04/25/fotogaleria-prvy-den-burania-stadiona a https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600034813494807.1073741831.313401762158115&type=3 

Chcel som sa spýtať, či niekto nevie aký je harmonogram prác, keďže dve tribúny majú byť hotové do septembra a celý štadión až do roku 2018. či potom bude nejaká pauza a tie ostatné tribúny sa budú stavať až za rok alebo tak dlho bude trvať opláštenie a okolie štadióna ?


----------



## chefe

neviete ci vyska tribun noveho stadiona bude podobna aspon tymto starym?


----------



## the_magpies

jirky said:


> Tak a je to opat realnejsie, pred par minutami PSK schvalil dotaciu na stadion Tatrana. Potesitelne na tom je, ze v rozprave taktiez odzneli nazory na predstaveny projekt ako - dedinsky stadion, mala kapacita atd. - odpoved primatorky bolo, ze predstavena vizia bol v podstate len nastrel a konecna podoba bude ina, chvalabohu..


článok http://sport.sme.sk/c/20147689/mode...a-v-presove-podporili-i-krajski-poslanci.html


----------



## vlaDyka

1palob1 said:


> Nové fotky z Bardejova : "Tribúny stoja, chodníky vybudované, aktuálne sa pracuje na ploche ihriska..."


..linkujem...(bez úprav) BARDEJOV:








zdroj:fb "ChelloPhoto"


----------



## Azbest

Hroza....Vysoka hlavna tribuna sa absolutne nehodi k zvysku aj tak nedokoncenych tribun...drzim palce bardejovu nech ho co najskor dokoncia....


----------



## AutorGolu

Praveze to je lepsie ako bolo a urcite lepsie ako Presov,teda ten plan.cele je to o tom ze nemali problem s pozemkom a naklady su hned ine. Este dorobit plochu a maju na par rokov vystarane. Bude vyhrievane ihrisko?


----------



## chefe

V poprade budu rozsirovat ladovu plochu, co je podla mna super  Okrem toho sa budu vynovovat aj nejake ine detaily, preto prikladam link s celym clankom:

http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/213685/ladovu-plochu-v-poprade-budu-zvacsovat-kvoli-ms-hracov-do-18-rokov/


----------



## Ayran

Košice majú tretí zimný štadión. Pozrite si Arénu Sršňov



> Najmä hokejistom bude slúžiť tretí zimný štadión v Košiciach. Po Steel Aréne a Crow Aréne sa začína aj prevádzka Arény Sršňov. Na košickom Sídlisku KVP v blízkosti Základnej školy Drábova vyrástla za niečo vyše roka. Novú ľadovú plochu si už vyskúšali prví korčuliari, čochvíľa bude prístupná aj širokej verejnosti. Arénu vybudovala košická eseročka FLM za vyše 2 milióny eur z vlastných zdrojov. Pozemky má od mesta prenajaté na 30 rokov.


Foto v članku


----------



## wuane

^^ parada, len fakt by sa tam niekde za mantinely nezmestili zo 3 rady sedadiel? Predpokladam ze to bude sluzit hlavne pre mladez, asi budu robit aj nejake turnaje a pod.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^ parada, len fakt by sa tam niekde za mantinely nezmestili zo 3 rady sedadiel? Predpokladam ze to bude sluzit hlavne pre mladez, asi budu robit aj nejake turnaje a pod.


niečo sa mi mari v tom zmysle, že ak bude treba tak neni problem doplnit sedadla, ale tak či sa to oplati pochybujem kedze tu je steelka, treningovka kde su tiez sedačky , crow arena kde je velke sedenie ....


----------



## robinos

Ja si tak pozerám nové fotky zo štadióna v *Šamoríne*, kde sa aktuálne pracuje na vedľajšej tréningovej ploche. Tá bude oranžovo červene ladená, hlavná by mala mať modrú farbu. A pozerám na fotku na ktorej je zachytený na ľavej strane aj hlavný štadión (možno to nie je atletický štadión, ale niečo iné). Ak sa nemýlim, tak by to mal byť násyp okolo dráhy. Podľa hrubého odhadu a zväčšenia detailov sa mi tak vidí, že je tam až 12!!! radové sedenie (alebo na státie). Čo by bola podľa mňa skvelá záležitosť. Ťažko sa to ale odhaduje bez projektu, možno niekto to potvrdí.


----------



## robinos

No a opäť sa dostaneme k tomu, že pokiaľ nepoznáme reálny projekt, sotva môžeme posúdiť štadión. Na druhú ligu už výborný, splňajúci 2 kategoriu. Už len aby tam mal kto hrať.


----------



## Azbest

Konecne potesujuca sprava s tou poslednou tribunou...naozaj som uz neveril ze ju postavia...hned ten stadion bude vyzerat ovela utulnejsie


----------



## ayoz

A vieme naisto, že tam bude tribúna? Nerobia sa tam len nejaké základy pre konštrukciu pre plachtu?


----------



## robinos

ayoz said:


> A vieme naisto, že tam bude tribúna? Nerobia sa tam len nejaké základy pre konštrukciu pre plachtu?


Bez reálneho projektu len dohady a tipovanie. Ale podľa veľkosti a rozmiestnenia štvorcov to vyzerá na Sedu.


----------



## ayoz

"Prípravné práce pokračujú aj na severnej strane štadióna, kde sa pripravujú betónové pätky pod budúcou možnou tribúnou."

Podľa tohto to vyzerá, že naozaj nikto nevie, čo tam bude


----------



## SunshineBB

Myslite ze tie tribuny su zalozene tak, aby sa v buducnosti do toho mohli vlozit aj tie prefabrikovane rohy? Mysleli na to?


----------



## AutorGolu

by ma zaujimalo aka ochota bude rozdavat vynimky v novom rocniku FL. kedze treba mat na FL aspon 2* stadion tak hned odpadavaju ako postupujuci Tatran (jedine ze by hral v Poprade, pripadne Bardejove), VSS (nielenze bude mat problem so stadion ale hlavne s licenciou), LM (tam neviem aka je situacia a ci vobec chcu) a tak dalej...


----------



## DiegoPele

http://www.sportinak.sk/v-ntc-poprad-postavia-dalsie-ihrisko-za-600-tisic-eur


----------



## robinos

AutorGolu said:


> by ma zaujimalo aka ochota bude rozdavat vynimky v novom rocniku FL. kedze treba mat na FL aspon 2* stadion tak hned odpadavaju ako postupujuci Tatran (jedine ze by hral v Poprade, pripadne Bardejove), VSS (nielenze bude mat problem so stadion ale hlavne s licenciou), LM (tam neviem aka je situacia a ci vobec chcu) a tak dalej...


Nová licenčná politika bude platná až od nasledujúcej sezóny 2017/18. Pre budúcu sezónu sa ide po starom. Síce licenciu nespĺňaš, ale dostaneš na pol roka výnimku na čokoľvek. Na jarnú časť podľa sily lobingu.To platí aj pre druhú ligu. Ozajstne licenčné upratovanie začne až teda 17/18. Tu už výnimku nedostanú kluby ani na mesiac, aspoň tak to deklarujú. Dovtedy sa bude meniť aj počet účastníkov v súťažiach a termínovky, keďže sa bude začínať jarná časť o mesiac skorej. V tomto zložení a počte tímov by to nebolo reálne.


----------



## simiKE

ja tak viem ze vynimku na sezonu 17/18 pripadne 18/19 dostanu kluby ktore v tom case uz budu mat rozostavane nove stadiony


----------



## robinos

simiKE said:


> ja tak viem ze vynimku na sezonu 17/18 pripadne 18/19 dostanu kluby ktore v tom case uz budu mat rozostavane nove stadiony


Môže byť, ale ak sa nemýlim s tým, že licenciu na štart v lige dostanú, ale zápasy musia odohrať na štadióne, ktorý spĺňa parametre.Ale sám som zvedavý ako striktne to budú dodržiavať.


----------



## ayoz

A to čo má Trenčín sa ráta ako rozostavaný štadión? Ja by som ich seriózne poslal do Dubnice alebo do Žiliny, pokiaľ tam nezačnú niečo robiť, 2 roky to tam už stojí ako to je.


----------



## PatriotAH

Zial Trencin je v nedohladne, to uz ma fakt blizsie k stadionu taky Slovan, kde uz su sluby, ze v blizkej dobe ma vlada schvalit ten projekt, ale fakt ze ten Trencin absolutne nic.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ale aj s tou jednou tribunou splna kategoriu 2. Myslim si ze aj keby Presov zavrel oval a nechal otvorenu len hlavnu, tak by splnal na ligu tie zakladne podmienky 2 kategorie, kapacitu, vsetko na sedenie, zazemie, osvetlenie aj ihrisko nie?


----------



## ayoz

Ak ich sektor hostí spĺňa kritériá, tak rovno môžeme ten dokument skartovat a vykašľať sa na akékoľvek podmienky.


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Ale aj s tou jednou tribunou splna kategoriu 2. Myslim si ze aj keby Presov zavrel oval a nechal otvorenu len hlavnu, tak by splnal na ligu tie zakladne podmienky 2 kategorie, kapacitu, vsetko na sedenie, zazemie, osvetlenie aj ihrisko nie?


Ale áno, je to zvrátené ale áno. Stačí aby sektor hostí umiestnili na hlavnú tribúnu, oddelili usporiadatelmi ako to bežne robia v Anglicku k tomu nejakú tú bezpečnostnú zónu a hlavné atribúty UEFA2 spĺňajú. Stačí im kapacita 1500 miest, teraz má hlavná okolo 3000. Možno tam sú ešte nejaké detaily, ale to urobia. Takže tam v tomto stave môžu hrať roky. A myslim, že na to spoliehajú, vedia že licenciu dostanú.


----------



## simiKE

ked ma ta tribunka v presove 3000 miest tak zjem svoje topanky ...ci to si hovoril o trencine ?


----------



## robinos

simiKE said:


> ked ma ta tribunka v presove 3000 miest tak zjem svoje topanky ...ci to si hovoril o trencine ?


No ja som myslel, že sa bavíme o Trenčíne samozrejme a ten Prešov bol preklep. Samozrejme Prešov je ďaleko od licencie. Aj keď tá tribúna má necelých 2000 miest. Ale neviem, pri uplatnení a vytvorení povinných vip,tv či media miest, k tomu sektor hostí, minimum je 250 miest plus bezp.zóna atď. Tak tam tých 1500 sedadiel asi nezostane. Samozrejme a chýba plno iných vecí na štadióne. Snáď okrem osvetlenia.


----------



## hellwar9

*Zvolen*


----------



## the_magpies

Výmena trávnika na Pasienkoch






.
.
.

Výkonný výbor Slovenského futbalového zväzu na svojom zasadnutí dňa 9.5.2016 v Bratislave na svojom zasadnutí okrem iného:

- odporučil delegátom konferencie SFZ schváliť návrh na reorganizácie republikových súťaží SFZ v modele jednej 12-člennej I. ligy a jednej 16-člennej celoslovenskej II. ligy


----------



## the_magpies

ŽILINA - Parkovací dom 











Práce na umelom trávniku










zdroj: http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/219512/v-ziline-namiesto-pokladky-umeleho-travnika-asfaltuju/


----------



## i_love_ikarus

takže po včerajšku je rozhodnuté, "postúpi" buď LM alebo Prešov... Koňare asi nechcú tiež hrať ligu (sabotujú posledné zápasy tiež statočne ) a LM by znamenalo posunutie licencie do Popradu?

PS: biť na ďalší víkend x2 na Sereď?


----------



## ayoz

Neviem čo máte s tým posúvaním licencie. Nič také sa už nedá robiť. Keby nemohol postúpiť prvý, ide druhý, keď ani ten nie, tak tretí, potom myslím ešte štvrtý a keď ani on, tak jednoducho nikto nezostupuje. Jediným spôsobom, ako by mohol LM posunúť licenciu do Popradu je sa s ním zlúčiť alebo tam klub presťahovať a ešte by s tým SFZ muselo súhlasiť.


----------



## AutorGolu

morko87 said:


> tak neviem ako to bolo doteraz, ale tak SFZ mamat v danej spolocnosti 50 % podiel amozno ho chcu navysit a tak dalsie financie investuju, ale stadion ako taky je majetkom mesta a aj nim ostane a dana spolocnost City Arena SFZ, a.s ma stadion na 30 rokov v prenajme


Ja mam info ze mesto to nechce prebrat pretoze niesu zaplatene vsetky faktury. Ak by to mesto prebralo tak by na seba prebralo aj dlh. Ak by doslo den pred repre zapasom k exekucii to by bol pruser, comu sa chce asi vyhnut SFZ. Ale to posledne je len moja spekulacia.


----------



## Azbest

Je smutne ze taketo frasky ako sme zazili v poslednom kole (a este aj zazijeme...PO-SERED X2 ) su v podstate uz nomalne...je smutne ze peniaze opat prevysili sportovu stranku celej veci...je smutne ze kosice pustili pred svojimi fanusikmi posledny zapas...a je smutne ze presov to s pohronim urobil takisto a urobi to aj so seredou....ten postup si tu muzstva prehadzuju medzi sebou ako horuci zemiak a zatial ho nikto nechce...tak daleko sme to dotiahli...tak daleko ze uz tradicne kluby ako kosice ci presov nemaju zaujem postupit a pokial Remeta nezozenie nejakeho sponzora tak pochybuje ze nad seredou vyhrame :bash: 

K tomu mikulasu...suska sa ze v pripade postupu FK Poprad urobi fuziu s LM to znamena ziadna licencia sa predavat nemusi a Liptovsky bude fungovat nadalej len s peniazmi s popradu navyse....

Bol som na poslednom zapase s pohronim a videl som ako nechceli nasi zvitazit...povedal som si ze uz tam nevkrocim..no hlupost nepozna hranic a ja som si na piatkovy zapas so seredou vypytal volno v praci a budem tam zas..aj ked viem ako to cele dopadne...


----------



## jirky

s tou fuziou LM a PP su podla mna len nepodlozene taraniny, podobne ako pred par mesiacmi bola prezentovana "istota" presunu Dukly BB do Popradu  Moj skromny nazor je ze Tatran to v piatok ukope, aj ked mozno s nie takym nadsenim ako by sa patrilo, ale predsa ukope.


----------



## PatriotAH

Ja mam info z blizkeho okolia trenera Presova Vargu, ktory sa teraz vyjadruje, ze je jeho ambiciou jednoznacne zvitazit. Takze mozno predsa len Presov. Ja by som privital prave ich, s MI by to boli este pikantne zapasove konfrontacie nez s Kosicami


----------



## simiKE

a tak zas co ma byt jeho ambiciou jednoznacne prehrat ? to je taka veticka ktora sa hovori vzdy aby sa nikomu neposkodilo


----------



## Azbest

ale na druhej strane 4 kurz na X2 je lakavy.Myslim ze v oboch pripadoch smutit nebudem :lol: :banana:


----------



## 1palob1

Dnes sa reálne začalo s búraním betónového oválu v Žiari nad Hronom :


















Zdroj:FB Peter Antal - Primátor Žiaru nad Hronom


----------



## eMKejx

kks este aj v Ziari budu mat svatostanok snad skor ako v BB. U nas zatial len luky s vysokou travou. Uz aby sa to nastartovalo ako tu niekto spominal...

btw. ja uz mam svoj "tajny sen" na narodny stadion na Slovensku, vzorom by mohol byt stadion v Lille. Futbalovy stanok - stadion, ktory mozno nazvat skor multifunkcnou halou patri vo Francuzsku k top skvostom medzi stadionmi. Niet sa comu cudovat...


----------



## ayoz

Ja som to spomínal a podľa toho čo mi človek na stránke VŠC odpísal, tak to vyzerá naozaj sľubne. Hovoril, že sa začne prakticky s odchodom našich do Ria, financovanie mali riešiť už minulý týždeň, tak uvidíme.


----------



## 017701

eMKejx said:


> kks este aj v Ziari budu mat svatostanok snad
> 
> btw. ja uz mam svoj "tajny sen" na narodny stadion na Slovensku, vzorom by mohol byt stadion v Lille. Futbalovy stanok - stadion, ktory mozno nazvat skor multifunkcnou halou patri vo Francuzsku k top skvostom medzi stadionmi. Niet sa comu cudovat...


hm ziadne kancle a byty? kde na take nezmysli chodia v tom francuzsku (btw. idem tam na zapas s okupantami tak urcite prispejem nejakym tym fotoapdejtom ako minule z liverpoolu)


----------



## ayoz

Žiadne byty a kancelárie? A čo je podľa teba v tej červeno-bielej budove?  Akurát tento štadión je na voľnom priestranstve a veľký, takže vynikne viac ako 10-metrový plášť vytŕčajúci z betónu medzi výškovými budovami


----------



## eMKejx

jakub_ba said:


> hm ziadne kancle a byty? kde na take nezmysli chodia v tom francuzsku (btw. idem tam na zapas s okupantami tak urcite prispejem nejakym tym fotoapdejtom ako minule z liverpoolu)


to si ti francuzi zobrali zase zly priklad. Neviem preco neodkukaju nieco u nas, popri stadione sa da postavit hotelovy komplex a v podstate za cent. Co uz ked pri vystavbe stadiona zostalo na stavenisku par vriec cementu.


----------



## 017701

^ no vsak okukali a ani to nevieme urobit dobre lebo podla google maps tam maju 4 hotely a 3 fast foody (cervena budova), ale ten parkovaci dom z opacnej strany je ako pre koho? to tam snad nemozu parkovat po chodnikoch a cyklocestach ako u nas? hno::lol:


----------



## ayoz

V Dunajskej Strede to ide so základmi pre nový štadión jedna radosť.


----------



## wuane

^^ aspon niekde sa ide podla planov a avizovanych terminov. :applause:


----------



## PatriotAH

wuane said:


> ^^ aspon niekde sa ide podla planov a avizovanych terminov. :applause:



Sukromnik investor a stat investor znamena v tejto krajine podstatny protipol ako sa ma pri realizacii zakazok postupovat. Nie je to len o vyslednej cene ci dodrziavani casoveho harmonogramu, tu je problem aj s informovanostou, dokladovanim faktur, vyplatenim dodavatela a vselicim inym.
A tento stav tu bude pokym tu stale budu prisate tie iste chobotnice.


----------



## ayoz

> Po nedávnom stretnutí zainteresovaných strán sa v súčasnosti pracuje na aktualizácii štúdie a finálnom rozpočte projektu, ktorého výsledkom už má byť aj harmonogram plánovaných prác. Až po vypracovaní tohto materiálu zo strany SFZ padne o rekonšrukcii Štiavničiek definitívne rozhodnutie.


http://bbonline.sk/s-projektom-reko...a-uz-oboznamuje-aj-nove-vedie-rezortu-obrany/

No tak to som zvedavý, či naozaj začnú hneď po odchode do Ria. Určite by bolo výhodnejšie začať hneď, keď skončila futbalová sezóna.


----------



## Hu4rollz?

V Ziline uz sa ta buda zrazu premenovala z parkoviska na VIP parkovisko?Uzasne, tak za statne peniaze sa hlavne zrekonstruovali business boxy a postavilo VIP parkovisko..
A tych par poslednych vernych fanuskov moze aj nadalej drat gumy na rozbitom strkovisku za vychodnou..
Tie 4 miliony co Zilina dostala zo statnej kasy mohli bohate stacit na dokoncenie tej zalostnej infrastruktury okolo stadiona a oni radsej postavia garaze pre papalasov...


----------



## chefe

Neviete inac ci neexistuje novy thread pre stanion v DS. Podobne stadiony vecsinou napr v polsku maju vlastne thready, no na tento som nic nenasiel


----------



## ayoz

Neexistuje, založ.


----------



## SunshineBB

http://www.bystricoviny.sk/titulka/mesto-pomohlo-fk-dukla-vedenie-klubu-vsak-nesplnilo-svoj-zavazok/

http://bbonline.sk/futbalova-dukla-dlhy-nesplatila-mesto-nad-nou-zlomilo-palicu/

V skratke:

- Mesto ako krizovy manazment opusta Duklu, pretoze neboli splatene dlhy podla dohody, k dnesnemu dnu len nejaka polovica , klub nie je ozdraveny, zdochyna a mesto nema prostriedky

- Na to prisla informacia ze klub konci, kedze nema financne prostriedky, partnerov a dnes je posledny den na prihlasenie do DOXXbet ligy ci ako sa to vola ta smiesna sutaz

-Aktualizacia o par hodin neskor ze Dukla sa do ligy skupina zapad prihlasila, zrejme to ide na triko Kovacika, kedze momentalne stoji cely klub len a len na nom 

-A vyjadrenie mesta ze aktualna situacia nema nic spolocne s pripravou rekonstrukcie Stiavniciek a pristup FK Dukla je v tejto situacii nepodstatny. Co mi len potvrdzuje moje myslienky, ze pri navrhu celeho projektu bude futbal az na poslednom mieste, skor take nutne zlo a stadion bude maximalne prisposobeny atletike, co zo sportoveho hladiska vobec nie je zle ale z hladiska futbalovej Dukly to nie je ideal, no kedze teraz ani nevieme ci vlastne nejaka Dukla existuje, tak je to jedno


----------



## chefe

Kedze pre DS nebol thread, tak som ho vytvoril...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133467715#post133467715


----------



## simiKE

je mi velmi luto nas klubov z velkych miest, bez stadionov a podpory, a dufam ze sa dozijem toho ze sa to vsade na dobre obrati...jak KE, PO, BB, NR tak aj petrzalka a podobne


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB said:


> http://www.bystricoviny.sk/titulka/mesto-pomohlo-fk-dukla-vedenie-klubu-vsak-nesplnilo-svoj-zavazok/
> 
> http://bbonline.sk/futbalova-dukla-dlhy-nesplatila-mesto-nad-nou-zlomilo-palicu/
> 
> V skratke:
> 
> - Mesto ako krizovy manazment opusta Duklu, pretoze neboli splatene dlhy podla dohody, k dnesnemu dnu len nejaka polovica , klub nie je ozdraveny, zdochyna a mesto nema prostriedky
> 
> - Na to prisla informacia ze klub konci, kedze nema financne prostriedky, partnerov a dnes je posledny den na prihlasenie do DOXXbet ligy ci ako sa to vola ta smiesna sutaz
> 
> -Aktualizacia o par hodin neskor ze Dukla sa do ligy skupina zapad prihlasila, zrejme to ide na triko Kovacika, kedze momentalne stoji cely klub len a len na nom
> 
> -A vyjadrenie mesta ze aktualna situacia nema nic spolocne s pripravou rekonstrukcie Stiavniciek a pristup FK Dukla je v tejto situacii nepodstatny. Co mi len potvrdzuje moje myslienky, ze pri navrhu celeho projektu bude futbal az na poslednom mieste, skor take nutne zlo a stadion bude maximalne prisposobeny atletike, co zo sportoveho hladiska vobec nie je zle ale z hladiska futbalovej Dukly to nie je ideal, no kedze teraz ani nevieme ci vlastne nejaka Dukla existuje, tak je to jedno


no nic, je cas sa zamysliet... staci. 

ale ved na vjazdoch do nasho mesta zo vsetkych stran su umiestnene grafiky s textom "Banska Bystrica mesto olympijskych vitazov" este ze tak, SRAT NA FUTBAL BYSTRICANIA, ach dpc!


btw. neviem na co su tie info panely a plagaty "kandidat na europske hlavne mesto sportu 2017", lamem druhu palicu.


----------



## Azbest

Ach jaj slzy sa mi tisnu do oci ked vidim take kluby ako Dukla,Inter,Petrzalka topit sa v problemoch....clovek zistuje ze to vsetko sa toci okolo penazi,ktore bohuzial taketo kluby nemaju a zasluzili by si ich...Do takychto alarmujucich situacii by mal zasiahnut zvaz a podat pomocnu ruku...uz len z ucty k tymto klubom,ktore vychovali vela vynikajucich futbalistov...


----------



## ayoz

Neviem si predstaviť situáciu, keď by Kováčik ako šéf zväzu povedal, že takýmto klubom má zväz pomáhať, keď on je tým, kto Duklu do tohto stavu dostal.

Ale je dosť možné, že na Duklu sa Kováčik vysral preto, aby niekto náhodou nevidel konflikt záujmov  Každopádne nerozumiem ako môže viesť zväz človek, ktorý dokonale zruinoval klub. To je to isté ako keby teraz Turana zvolili za šéfa SZĽH.

EDIT I:*
*
V Liptovskom Mikuláši sa začali licenčné úpravy štadióna. Zaujíma ma hlavne ako sa popasujú s VIP tribúnou.

http://www.mfktatran.sk/clanok/1971-zvysovanie-urovne-infrastruktury-stadiona

*EDIT II:*

Bardejov


----------



## eMKejx

vcera som siel popri Zvolenskom stadione, pekne to tam napreduje. Pohladu sofera sa mi zda ze su vsetky SEDA tribuny hotove.

btw ta nasa Dukla...
http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/221909/...ntent=box-magazainy-top-hp&utm_campaign=cross


----------



## ayoz

Šport sa skoro spamätal. Tento problém je tu už dlho a píšu o tom teraz, hneď dvoma článkami. Len škoda, že v oboch chýba vyjadrenie toho najkompetentnejšieho. 

Ja dúfam, že keby Kováčik Duklu zrušil, tak mesto sa opäť spojí s Kremničkou, Rakytovcami, Podlavicami a spol. a vytvorí sa nejaký slušný klub momentálne v 3. lige. Nosko tvrdil, že mal investora, ktorý bol ochotný do Dukly investovať (počul som, že 500 tisíc eur) keby sa vyrovnali dlhy. Keby to bola pravda, tak taký kluby sa postupne mohol vrátiť do ligy, pretože štadión pravdepodobne už bude a na obdobie v 3. a 2. lige by stačil aj ten v Kremničke alebo Rakytovciach, kým by sa dokončila rekonštrukcia Štiavničiek.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Ja dúfam, že keby Kováčik Duklu zrušil, tak mesto sa opäť spojí s Kremničkou, Rakytovcami, Podlavicami a spol. a vytvorí sa nejaký slušný klub momentálne v 3. lige.


To vobec nie je riesenie situacie, na taky klub by niekto nechodil. To sme sa fakt dostali az do takych sraciek, ze fanusikovia Dukly dokazu navrhnut riesenie vzniku noveho zlepeneho klubu ktory bude hrat na SEDA stadione? A co s ostatnymi klubmi? Ved hraju dlhe roky svoje sutaze, buduju si zazemie a pre Duklu boli vzdy zdravou konkurenciou, min. tie Podlavice.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa by ľudia chodili aj na taký klub, však na Zvolen chodili v BB podobné návštevy ako na Duklu. Navyše nikto by fanúšikom nebránil volať to Dukla (ani hokejoví neskandujú HC 05, ale Iskra) a nikde nie je napísané, že ani ten zlepený klub by sa nemohol volať Dukla. Zrovna Dukla Praha je podobný prípad, rovnako sa mi zdá, že aj Bohemka. Škótski Rangers už právne tiež nie sú ten istý klu, ktorý vyhral 54 titulov, ale nový, ktorý vznikol v roku 2012. A ja nevidím rozdiel, respektíve prínos v tom začínať odznova v 5. lige alebo si to uľahčiť a zlúčením alebo premenovaním Kremničky začínať v 3. Čo s ostatnými klubmi? Prakticky by sa to týkalo len jedného, povedzme v tomto prípade Kremničky. Z ich hráčov, ktorí by neboli dosť dobrí na vyššie ligy by sa spravilo Béčko, ktoré by možno štartovalo v nižšej lige, ale mohlo by sa ďalej volať ŠK Kremnička a o pár rokov môže byť späť v 3. lige alebo kdekoľvek budú chcieť byť. Čo sa týka Podlavíc alebo iných klubov, tak samozrejme ich nikto nemôže nútiť dávať hráčom jednému mestskému klubu, ale zase vzhľadom na súťaže v ktorých hrajú pochybujem, že by bol záujem o nejaký veľký počet, ak vôbec. Čo sa týka juniorských tímov, tak tam sa to už vôbec nijako nedotkne iných klubov, lebo deti Dukly by sa prakticky len stali deťmi Kremničky, ktorá by sa už premenovala na MFK, Dukla, MFK Dukla alebo hocijako ako len budú kompetentní chcieť. Práveže keby žiadny nástupca Dukly nebol, je to pre deti horšie, lebo kam by šli všetci tí mladí futbalisti z Dukly?

Súčasná Dukla je závislá čisto len na tom, ako sa Kováčik vyspí a keď bude chcieť, tak mu nikto nemôže zabrániť v tom, aby klub zanikol. A čo potom? Keby došlo k najhoršiemu (čo dúfam nedôjde), tak radšej budem, keď v BB bude aspoň jeden fungujúci profesionálny klub na vyhovujúcom štadión a najlepšie aj v 1. lige ako keby mala Dukla zaniknúť a po nej nezostane nič, len nejaké spomienky, ale bez nasledovníka. O to viac, že ten klub by nebol rivalom Dukly, ale nasledovníkom. 

Čo píšeš o SEDA štadióne, ten nechcem ani ja, ale stále nevieme ako nakoniec nové Štiavničky budú vyzerať. A potom je jedno či to bude nejaký nový klub alebo Dukla, bude tam hrať 2. ligu a vyššie, lebo iné podmienky nespĺňajú. Napísal si to, ako keby záviselo na tom či Dukla prežije to, či bude štadión železo-betonový alebo SEDA, pritom to je o niečom úplne inom a tento tvoj argument bol úplne zbytočný.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Podľa mňa by ľudia chodili aj na taký klub, však na Zvolen chodili v BB podobné návštevy ako na Duklu. Navyše nikto by fanúšikom nebránil volať to Dukla (ani hokejoví neskandujú HC 05, ale Iskra) a nikde nie je napísané, že ani ten zlepený klub by sa nemohol volať Dukla. Zrovna Dukla Praha je podobný prípad, rovnako sa mi zdá, že aj Bohemka. Škótski Rangers už právne tiež nie sú ten istý klu, ktorý vyhral 54 titulov, ale nový, ktorý vznikol v roku 2012. A ja nevidím rozdiel, respektíve prínos v tom začínať odznova v 5. lige alebo si to uľahčiť a zlúčením alebo premenovaním Kremničky začínať v 3. Čo s ostatnými klubmi? Prakticky by sa to týkalo len jedného, povedzme v tomto prípade Kremničky. Z ich hráčov, ktorí by neboli dosť dobrí na vyššie ligy by sa spravilo Béčko, ktoré by možno štartovalo v nižšej lige, ale mohlo by sa ďalej volať ŠK Kremnička a o pár rokov môže byť späť v 3. lige alebo kdekoľvek budú chcieť byť. Čo sa týka Podlavíc alebo iných klubov, tak samozrejme ich nikto nemôže nútiť dávať hráčom jednému mestskému klubu, ale zase vzhľadom na súťaže v ktorých hrajú pochybujem, že by bol záujem o nejaký veľký počet, ak vôbec. Čo sa týka juniorských tímov, tak tam sa to už vôbec nijako nedotkne iných klubov, lebo deti Dukly by sa prakticky len stali deťmi Kremničky, ktorá by sa už premenovala na MFK, Dukla, MFK Dukla alebo hocijako ako len budú kompetentní chcieť. Práveže keby žiadny nástupca Dukly nebol, je to pre deti horšie, lebo kam by šli všetci tí mladí futbalisti z Dukly?
> 
> Súčasná Dukla je závislá čisto len na tom, ako sa Kováčik vyspí a keď bude chcieť, tak mu nikto nemôže zabrániť v tom, aby klub zanikol. A čo potom? Keby došlo k najhoršiemu (čo dúfam nedôjde), tak radšej budem, keď v BB bude aspoň jeden fungujúci profesionálny klub na vyhovujúcom štadión a najlepšie aj v 1. lige ako keby mala Dukla zaniknúť a po nej nezostane nič, len nejaké spomienky, ale bez nasledovníka. O to viac, že ten klub by nebol rivalom Dukly, ale nasledovníkom.
> 
> Čo píšeš o SEDA štadióne, ten nechcem ani ja, ale stále nevieme ako nakoniec nové Štiavničky budú vyzerať. A potom je jedno či to bude nejaký nový klub alebo Dukla, bude tam hrať 2. ligu a vyššie, lebo iné podmienky nespĺňajú. Napísal si to, ako keby záviselo na tom či Dukla prežije to, či bude štadión železo-betonový alebo SEDA, pritom to je o niečom úplne inom a tento tvoj argument bol úplne zbytočný.


A pocitas s moznostou, ze Kremnicka ma aj nejakych fanusikov, ktory by s takym niecim zrejme nesuhlasili? Preco by za neprofesionalny pristup Dukly mali pykat male kluby v okoli, ktore si dlhodobo buduju zazemie a to celkom uspesne? Nechajme male kluby zit svojim zivotom, v Sasovej momentalne chodi na futbal viac ludi ako na Duklu. 

Pozri na Kosice, najskor VSS, potom zmena farieb, stadiona aj nazvu na 1.FC, potom zanik, pohltenie Licartoviec a vznik MFK, zase zmena farieb, teraz opat zmena nazvu. Ako maju k tymto az smiesnym pokusom s klubom prist vlastny fanusikovia? Kde je identita s klubom, ked ma kazdu chvilu iny nazov, farby, stadion? Ved ja keby som bol Kosican, tak az placem. Na futbal by som ani nechodil. 

Ak ma Dukla padnut, tak nech padne. Ak ma vzniknut nasledovnik, tak na ruinach Dukly, nie Kremnicky ci Rakytoviec. Viem si po sportovej stranke predstavit zanik muzov, a vychovu mladych nadalej na Stiavnickach v FK Dukla pod patronatom mesta, ktori by po case v muzskej kategorii vybojovali navrat na pozicie a ziskali sponzorov. Neviem si predstavit kto by do toho isiel finacne ale ja ako fanusik som trpezlivy. Pri takom scenari sa mozeme s cistym svedomim pozriet do zrkadla aj do tvare inym klubom.

Ak ma Dukla fungovat 5 rokov bez muzov, nech. Aktualna superliga s Myjavou, Podbrezovou a pod mi aj tak nechyba, bez urazky. 

_________________

Inak si ponukol zaujimave porovnania.

Dukla Praha - klub bez identity, fanusikov, bez akehokolvek zaujmu, v milionovej metropole ma navstevy na hranici tisicky. A to kedysi hrali semifinale PEM. To urcite nie je podobny pripad ako nasa Dukla. Alebo tak chceme skoncit?

Bohemians Praha - klub kde fanusikovia maju taku silu, ze maju dosah na riadenie klubu sa neda so Slovenskom porovnavat. Chceme snad odkupit Stiavnicky za pomoci par fanatikov zo sektoru na statie?

Glasgow - tam by som neporovnaval ani farbu travnika

Zvolen - samozejme ze Zvolen v najlepsej ere svojho klubu bude mat aspon take navstevy ako Dukla vonajuca fialky odspodu. Jablka s hruskami. 

HC 05 - hokejovi fanusikovia su nieco uplne ine, ine priority, ine hodnoty. Hokej vo vseobecnosti je z hladiska divakov komercnejsi a priamociarejsi, navyse v Bystrici nema taku tradiciu ako futbal, to je fakt. Keby teraz zrusili HC 05 a zalozili nieco uplne ine, aj tak bude na play off vypredane. Futbalovy fanusik je omnhoho citlivejsi. Mnoho Ostravakov do Viktovic nikdy nepride, mnoho Slovanistov nechodi na Inter, a mal som par spoluziakov z Kosic, ktory po zruseni Licartoviec na futbal uz nechodia.

__________________

Stadion - chcel by som, ale necakam nic ine ako SEDU. Keby povodny rozpocet navysili aj 2 krat, nestacilo by to. Nezda sa to, ale Stiavnicky su na nase pomery velky stadion, a je tam tak strasne vela veci, ktore treba prerobit, ze na to jednoducho nie su peniaze. Supnu tam plastovu striesku, par radov sedaciek, namaluju hlavnu a slavnostne otvoria. Nejaka zmysluplna reko by potrebovala aspon 15 mil € a rok casu. Tomu neverim, rad by som sa mylil.


----------



## ayoz

Začnem od toho Zvolena. Neporovnával som kluby Zvolen a Duklu, ale návštevnosť na Štiavničkách na jar, keď tam hrali Zvolen aj Dukla. Chodilo zhruba rovnako ľudí v BB na oba kluby. A pochybujem, že zo Zvolena ich prišlo 500. Keďže nechodím do fanklubu, ale sedávam na ováli pri tribúne, tak som počul viacero ľudí hovoriť, ako chodia aj na Zvolen. Z toho predpokladám, že väčšine ľudí v BB je jedno či tu hrá Dukla, Zvolen, Podbrezová alebo nejaký nový bystrický klub, chodiť tam jednoducho budú, lebo im ide skôr o futbal, respektíve stretnúť sa so známymi a porozprávať sa pri pive. Možno by nechodil fanklub, ale to je všetko. Keby taký nový klub postúpil, som si istý, že by naň chodilo obdobne ľudí ako na Duklu a rovnako keby sa mu darilo, tak tiež viac (ako keď sa darilo Dukle). Zrovna v Košiciach tie farby aj názov klubu menili x-krát a napriek tomu tam ľudia stále chodia, na lepšie zápasy dokonca aj vo väčšom počte, pretože je to jediný košický klub (Lokomotívu, ktorá dlho hrala dedinské ligy a štadión má niekde mimo Košíc, nepočítam). O to viac by v prospech prípadného nového klubu hral fakt, že by hrával na Štiavničkách a nie na štadióne nejakého rivala, takže porovnávanie s chodením Slovanistov na Pasienky nie je dobré. V Bratislave navyše vždy boli 3 kluby s 3 štadiónmi a z toho viedla nevôľa chodiť na štadión rivala. V BB bol odjakživa 1 klub, žiadny mestský rival Dukle nevyrástol. Takže ani nejaká nenávisť by nemala brániť ľuďom chodiť na futbal.

K porovnaniu s Duklou Praha, naša Dukla je úplne rovnaký klub. Bývalý vojenský, hrajúci na atletickom štadióne s minimom fanúšikov. Akurát s tým rozdielom, že nás nevlastní jeden z najbohatších Slovákov a do tímu neinvestuje a zároveň v BB Dukla nemá konkurenciu v ďalších 4 tímoch, z toho dvoch špičkových. Som si istý, že keby pražská Dukla hrala dlhšie o titul a prípadne európske poháre, chodilo by na ňu viac ľudí. To isté platí o nás. 

Hovoríš, že naša superliga s Myjavou, Podbrezovou a spol. ťa neláka, ale keby kluby v krajských mestách zanikli bez nejakej náhrady, tak tá liga nikdy nebude lepšia. Takže ja budem radšej, keď sa vo veľkých mestách zachová profesionálny futbal akýmkoľvek spôsobom a tieto mestá sa vrátia do ligy. Najlepšie by bolo keby aj s modernými štadiónmi a zodpovednými majiteľmi, ktorí budú mať prostriedky a chuť do futbalu a potom na ne začnú chodiť aj ľudia.

K malým klubom v BB, tie ma nejako netrápia. Ich cieľom je maximálne 3. liga, ak vôbec. Keby aj tú Kremničku nahradil nejaký spoločný mestský klub, odznova by začínala v 5. lige a keby mali chuť, tí istí hráči aj vedenie by mohli Kremničku dostať do 3. ligy za dva roky, takže pre nich v tom nevidím nejaký extra problém. Keby sa nejaký bystrický klub prebojoval aspoň do 2. ligy a mal svoje vlastné vybudované zázemie, potom by som v tom možno videl problém, ale takto absolútne nie.

Celkovo mi príde, že ty sa na to pozeráš pohľadom nejakého skalného ultras fanúšika, ale tých je v BB minimum a väčšina sú len diváci alebo fanúšikovia bystrického futbalu. A ako som už povedal tých príde v 2. lige 500 a v 1. lige 1500 na Duklu, Zvolen, Podbrezovú, MFK B. Bystrica alebo akýkoľvek iný klub, ktorý by u nás tú ligu hral a bol by jediným. Normálne by mi nevadilo ani nejaký FK ŽP Šport Banská Bystrica s peniazmi z Podbrezovej, ale to je úplne nereálne po tom, čo vybudoval Soták v dedine.

Už iná situácia by bola, keby sa Dukla naďalej trápila v súčasnom stave, ale hrala by a mesto by sa rozhodlo aj tak založiť nový klub, ktorý by na tom bol finančne lepšie a stretli by sa v jednej súťaž a na jednom štadióne. Tam už si možno viem predstaviť, že by možno fanúšikovia Dukly naň nechodili, ale skôr si myslím podľa toho čo mám v BB odsledované, že časť ľudí by chodila na oba, kým by boli v jednej súťaži a keby sa náhodou ten nový klub dostal do FL, tak by postupne väčšina divákov odišla k nemu s tým, že Dukle by zostali hlavne ultras a možno nejakí skalní a zopár ľudí, ktorí by stále chodili na oba kluby.

Ešte mi napadol príklad Petržalky. Tá v posledných rokoch zmenila názov z Artmedie, cez MFK, FC Petržalka 1898 až po súčasnú Akadémiu a napriek tomu jej fanúšikovia s tým nemajú problém a je im jedno, že klub zmenil názov. Stačí im, že hráva v Petržalke.

EDIT: rekonštrukcia Stiavniciek má začať v auguste, ako to bude vyzerať sa stále nevie.


----------



## reddevil

*samorin*

https://goo.gl/maps/W6TjHYWbZYo

pekne to tam je


----------



## ayoz

Podľa Bystricovin by prestup Ďuriša z Plzne znamenal kompletné oddlženie Dukly a ešte by skončila v zisku. Vzhľadom na to, že ten dlh má byť také 600 tisíc tam Dukla musí mať buď dobrý podiel alebo ho plánujú predať poriadne draho. Každopádne mi to pride divné, že pri takejto informácii msto odstúpilo z Dukly, keď jeho prestup vyzerá dosť reálne. Možno aj preto Kováčik ešte všetko nezaplatil, lebo cakal,ze oeniaze za Ďuriša budú už v zime. Druhým scenárom môže byť to, že nechcel aby sa mu do toho niekto ďalší sral (mesto, ďalší investor), tak počkal kým mesto odíde a teraz nikto neuvidí, čo s tými peniazmi spraví.

Inak Sunshine, ty si písal, že nechces aby nový klub nejako obmedzoval ostatné bystricke kluby, tak zrovna Kremničke by to asi nevadilo, keďže v tejto sezóne pôsobila ako becko Dukly, kvôli čomu nemohla postúpiť do 2. ligy.


----------



## robinos

*Skalica:*




















*Žiar nad Hronom:*














































*Dunajská Streda:*
tréningové centrum










šialený rozmer plochy. :nuts::nuts::nuts: 
.
.
.


----------



## ayoz

Tak predpokladám, že to nebude jedno ihrisko, ale viacero pokope


----------



## chefe

Inac neviete nieco o trencine? Pokial sa pamatam, tak zaciatok vystavby bol planovany na september. Neviete ci sa nieco zmenilo?


----------



## ayoz

To je katastrofa škoda, že to opravili... Neviem na čom v rtvs fičia, že toto dali miesto Spartak - DAC. Keď už východniarske derby chcú, tak aspoň z Michaloviec, kde majú slušný štadión.


----------



## dag2703

Nemas pravdu, ja by som tiez zdvihol ruku zs "vychodniarske" derby, myslim ze to aj vela ludi potesilo aj napriek tomu stadionu. A ak si myslite ze som z vychodu mylite sa, som rodeny BA  ja si urcite dnes fucik rad pozriem


----------



## ayoz

No ja neviem, ale pozerať sa na zápas dvoch podpriemerných tímov bez peňazí na polorozpadnutom štadióne, nevidím tam žiadnu atraktivitu. Navyše nepoznám nejako podrobne históriu zápasov týchto celkov, ale nikdy (až doteraz) som nezachytil toto "derby" a ak to má byť derby len preto, že sú oba tímy z východu, tak to je derby potom aj Slovan - ViOn, keď sú oba zo západu.


----------



## michaelse

asi to sem nepatri ale aj ja pridam nazor, zapas spartaku s dunajskou je slager kola a tak vyber rtvs absolutne nechapem


----------



## chefe

podla mna trnavu nedali zamerne. Hra este v europskej lige, tak bude v TV celkom dost. Vychodniarske derby je podla mna tiez zaujimave


----------



## PatriotAH

ayoz said:


> No ja neviem, ale pozerať sa na zápas dvoch podpriemerných tímov bez peňazí na polorozpadnutom štadióne, nevidím tam žiadnu atraktivitu. Navyše nepoznám nejako podrobne históriu zápasov týchto celkov, ale nikdy (až doteraz) som nezachytil toto "derby" a ak to má byť derby len preto, že sú oba tímy z východu, tak to je derby potom aj Slovan - ViOn, keď sú oba zo západu.



Tak mas to v telke, na polorozpadnuty stadion preto chodit nemusis  Toto derby ma svoju historiu aj naboj a nie len preto ze su to vychodniarske timy (skor nieco ako BA-TT), a aj ked to ty nepoznas nemusis tieto muzstva tak zhadzovat, pozri si na youtube zostrih Michalovce-Presov asi spred 3 rokov, 2. liga - leto, vypredane, ultras aj jedni aj druhi, bitka, policajti, super zapas, goly... Vtedy by to bol aj na 1. ligove pomery nadpriemerny zapas  
A len tak mimochodom dnes ocakavam navstevu okolo 4000 alebo 5000 takze taky hocijaky trapny zapas (Moravce-Podbrezova ) to az nebude.


----------



## siravak

Pocas sezony bude v telke kopec zapasov podpriemernych muzstiev ktore fabrikuju nudny antifutbal na poloprazdnych horskych stadionikoch ako napriklad Podbrezova...


----------



## siravak

PatriotAH said:


> A len tak mimochodom dnes ocakavam navstevu okolo 4000 alebo 5000.....



Citam v Sporte reakcie ludi, a jeden pise : "...
3000 div..to si robia srandu?? Som bol na zapas so Seredu kde postupovali do ligy a bllo ohlasenych cca 3300..a dnes minimalne o 1500 viac ludi bolo..zase len nieko prepral love zo vstupneho..hanba..".

Nie je to prvy krat co vidim reakcie ludi, ktori pisu, ze na stadione (hokej-futbal) bolo viac ludi nez uvadzane....Viete mi niekto strucne vysvetlit aky zmysel ma uviest menej divakov nez tam v skutocnosti bolo ? Ci su to len konspiracne teorie vecne nespokojnych haterov ?


----------



## vadzi

siravak said:


> Citam v Sporte reakcie ludi, a jeden pise : "...
> 3000 div..to si robia srandu?? Som bol na zapas so Seredu kde postupovali do ligy a bllo ohlasenych cca 3300..a dnes minimalne o 1500 viac ludi bolo..zase len nieko prepral love zo vstupneho..hanba..".
> 
> Nie je to prvy krat co vidim reakcie ludi, ktori pisu, ze na stadione (hokej-futbal) bolo viac ludi nez uvadzane....Viete mi niekto strucne vysvetlit aky zmysel ma uviest menej divakov nez tam v skutocnosti bolo ? Ci su to len konspiracne teorie vecne nespokojnych haterov ?


O tomto som ale už počul celom dosť, znie to značne slovensky.


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> No ja neviem, ale pozerať sa na zápas dvoch podpriemerných tímov bez peňazí na polorozpadnutom štadióne, nevidím tam žiadnu atraktivitu. Navyše nepoznám nejako podrobne históriu zápasov týchto celkov, ale nikdy (až doteraz) som nezachytil toto "derby" a ak to má byť derby len preto, že sú oba tímy z východu, tak to je derby potom aj Slovan - ViOn, keď sú oba zo západu.



Kedze nepoznas historiu vzajomnych zapasov tak sa potom necuduj ze ho dali do TV.Zapasy s MI boli vzdy o rivalite...su to take miniKosice co pre Presov znamena o rivala v lige naviac...nebol si ani na jednom z nich nepocul si ani o jednom zapase...bol by si prekvapeny aka atmosfera vladne na tychto zapasoch...lenze to ti v TV neukazu...to treba zazit osobne...nevravim ze sa to rovna tradicnemu derby SLO-TT ale taka atmosfera aka bola dnes na futbale sa radi k tym lepsim v lige..taku atmoseru jednoducho dedinske kluby nedokazu nikdy spravit.Mam na mysli Senicu,Myjavu,Moravce,Skalica...stale to budem tvrdit ze jednoduho Muzstva ako Presov,Dukla,Nitra,Kosice tam v tej lige musia byt uz len kvoli atmosfere ktoru dokazu urobit v obycajnom druhom kole sutaze...


----------



## vitacit

ako konar poznam nasu argentinsku (znalci vedia preco...)))...) marakanu velmi dobre, zazil som tam este federal a aj ked som match videl iba v telke, tak dovolim si tvrdit, ze cez 4000 tam bolo urcite.


----------



## chefe

siravak said:


> Viete mi niekto strucne vysvetlit aky zmysel ma uviest menej divakov nez tam v skutocnosti bolo ? Ci su to len konspiracne teorie vecne nespokojnych haterov ?


podla mna ak pride 4000 divakov a blocek dostane 3000, tak platia mensie dane. Ale ktovie, ci sa to tak naozaj robi.


----------



## michaelse

a najlepsie bolo ze aj ked nebolo vypredane tak listky sa na kase vsetky vypredali lebo ich mali malo :-D


----------



## mire12

*Ziar-novinky*

nasziar.sme.sk/c/20224775/travnik-futbaloveho-stadiona-rozpredavaju-po-castiach-kusok-ziaru-pojde-aj-do-zvolena.html

ziar.sk/futbalovy-stadion-dnes-pripomina-stavenisko-na-rad-prichadzaju-stavebne-prace/


----------



## ayoz

V Stupave sa začalo s výstavbou areálu Interu. Budú tam 2 ihriská (živá a umelá tráva), hotovo bz malo byť na začiatku septembra a následne príde na rad aj rekonštrukcia tribúny.

No je to dosť smutné, že bratislavský klub sa musí sťahovať von z mesta, pretože nemá kde hrat ani trénovať. Som zvedavý, ako to tam nakoniec spravia. Ich cieľom je 2. liga, takže predpokladám, že ten areál tam už bude spĺňať tie prísnejšie podmienky, ktoré budú platiť od ďalšej sezóny.


----------



## SunshineBB

Na bbonline je rozhovor s Faktorom, svieti tam uz par dni, okrem toho ze Kovacik sa minuly tyzden vraj opat raz verejne (bez tlacovky)priznal k Dukle a potvrdil financne zavazky aj dalsiu existenciu a chod klubu (co mu ja osobne neverim) sa spomenul aj stadion, ktory ako vieme sa 1.8 burat nezacal, ale vraj sa tak stane, ale este sa nevie kedy (nieze by som cakal viac).

Takze v bystrici nic noveho aspon najblizsie 2-3 mesiace.


----------



## ayoz

To sa dalo čakať už podľa toho, že kým na konci mája mi VŠC Dukla odpísalo hneď ako rokujú a všetko je super a začne sa keď odídu športovci o Ria, tak ked som im pisal nedávno, tak už sa ani neobťažovali odpisovať. Tak treba dúfať, že toto zdržanie je kvôli zlepšeniu projektu


----------



## robinos

SunshineBB said:


> Na bbonline je rozhovor s Faktorom, svieti tam uz par dni, okrem toho ze Kovacik sa minuly tyzden vraj opat raz verejne (bez tlacovky)priznal k Dukle a potvrdil financne zavazky aj dalsiu existenciu a chod klubu (co mu ja osobne neverim) sa spomenul aj stadion, ktory ako vieme sa 1.8 burat nezacal, ale vraj sa tak stane, ale este sa nevie kedy (nieze by som cakal viac).
> 
> Takze v bystrici nic noveho aspon najblizsie 2-3 mesiace.


To meno má niečo spoločné s tým bývalým futbalistom, je to on, či? Ľubo Faktor mu bolo meno tuším.


----------



## ayoz

Je to on.


----------



## SunshineBB

nasa legenda


----------



## Anuris

Ayran said:


> tak už by to chcelo aj ten futbalovy štadion a tenisove centrum  , hadam sa dočkame aj ich


A co takto nieco aj pre nas najuspesnejsi sport?  Aj ked uz na Slovensku mame dva arealy urcene pre kanoistiku na divokej vode, tak myslim, ze prave niekde v oblasti Kosice/Presov by vybudovanie este jedneho mohlo mat zmysel. Vobec by sa pritom ani nemuselo jednat o nejaky superdrahy spas, o com svedci priklad z Viedne, kde sa nedavno takyto projekt (prvy svojho druhu v Rakusku) podarilo uskutocnit za uspornych 5 milionov €. Viac o viedenskej Watersports Arene TU.



















Pre porovnanie kanal v olympijskom parku Deodoro, v ktorom Skantarovci s Benusom vypadlovali svoje cenne kovy:










Vyborny inspiracny projekt v tejto suvislosti ponukaju aj susedia z Ceska, kde sa mimochodom uz teraz vodni slalomari ci rafteri mozu realizovat na piatich roznych miestach...


----------



## chefe

Zachytil som, ze v poprade mali toto leto zvacsit klzisko na 29x60m. Malo to by hotove uz 5 augusta, ale nenasiel som nikde lepsie foto, len tuto jednu. Je tam asi vidiet rozdiel, ako boli stare mantinely a ako budu nove.










*EDIT*: nakoniec som nieco nasiel


----------



## Ayran

Anuris said:


> A co takto nieco aj pre nas najuspesnejsi sport?  Aj ked uz na Slovensku mame dva arealy urcene pre kanoistiku na divokej vode, tak myslim, ze prave niekde v oblasti Kosice/Presov by vybudovanie este jedneho mohlo mat zmysel. Vobec by sa pritom ani nemuselo jednat o nejaky superdrahy spas, o com svedci priklad z Viedne, kde sa nedavno takyto projekt (prvy svojho druhu v Rakusku) podarilo uskutocnit za uspornych 5 milionov €. Viac o viedenskej Watersports Arene


plany su  ale či sa spravia... http://www.kosiceprojekty.com/tag/hornad/
v našej bananovej repulike musiš byť smer friendly nato aby mohol byť nejaky projekt postaveny...


----------



## Anuris

Ja som si potom este vcera googlil, ci sa v tych Kosiciach nieco nechysta a k tomu projektu na Hornade som nasiel aj cerstve info z maja. Nevyzera to ale moc pozitivne... Tu su aspon nove vizualizacie ako by to mohlo vyzerat:



















Takato draha by sa pritom dala vybudovat este ovela lacnejsie ako ten typ projektov, ktore som tu uviedol ja. Priamo v clanku sa spomina suma 800 000 €, ak by sa to zrealizovalo v ramci sirsieho projektu rekonstrukcie Tahonovskej hate a vytvorenia ekologickeho biokoridoru. Sluzit by sice mohla iba na trenovanie bez moznosti usporiadania medzinarodnych pretekov, ale aj to by bol pre rozvoj vodneho slalomu na vychode Slovenska nepochybne prinos a casom mozno aj impulz k dalsim investiciam, ktore by v Kosiciach umoznili vznik plnohodnotneho vodackeho komplexu.

Okrem Kosic sa vraj este nieco planovalo v Trencianskych Biskupiciach a Cervenom Klastore, ale ani v jednom pripade sa to asi tiez nikam nehybe...


----------



## smoger

*Prešov opäť bližšie k novému štadiónu*

Dokoncenie ma byt do juna 2018



> "V septembri by sme ešte v zastupiteľstve mali schváliť tzv. ostrý prenájom pozemkov, aby novovzniknutá spoločnosť po svojom zápise do registra mohla začať s reálnou výstavbou," informovala primátorka.


Samosprava prispela 1,085 mil. €, SFZ 2,4 mil. €


zdroj: http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/234241/presov-je-opat-blizsie-k-novemu-stadionu-dokoncia-ho-do-juna-2018/?utm_source=aktuality.sk&utm_medium=zona-hp&utm_content=box-magaziny-top-hp&utm_campaign=cross#

edit: zmazana foto


----------



## Azbest

Tu fotku mozes kludne zmazat...s novym stadionom nema nic spolocne....studia este ani neexistuje...takze zbytocne sa tu potom budu riesit veci ohladom projektu...


----------



## Anuris

Podstatna informacia z toho clanku je toto:



> Konateľ novovzniknutej spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna Artúr Benes informoval, že po podpise spoločenskej zmluvy ju zaregistrujú do obchodného registra a následne podpíšu zmluvu na výstavbu a rekonštrukciu štadióna so Slovenským futbalovým zväzom. Hneď potom bude vyhlásené výberové konanie na projekt architektonickej štúdie, z ktorého odborná komisia vyberie ten najlepší.
> 
> Na jeho základe bude vypísané verejné obstarávanie na dodávateľa stavebných prác. "Výsledky tohto verejného obstarávania budú predmetom rokovaní zastupiteľstiev najmä vo vzťahu k tomu, či budú dostatočné vyčlenené finančné prostriedky, alebo či sa bude musieť rozpočet zvyšovať," uviedol


Vratim sa ale este k vodnemu slalomu. V Liptovskom Mikulasi potrebuju 500 tisic na vybudovanie systemu precerpavania vody, aby sa nemuseli spoliehat iba na jej odklananie z Vahu. Prietok rieky totiz byva casto nedostatocny, co brani plnohodnotnemu vyuzivaniu pretekarskych kanalov...

http://www.tvnoviny.sk/sport/183807...etovej-spicke-ale-ako-dlho-mame-vazny-problem

A kym mi tu riesime udrzbarske prace pri existujucich strediskach, tak v Cesku mozno spolu so Zdimericami vznikne dalsie uplne nove aj v Olomouci...

Vodáci chtějí v Olomouci vybudovat špičkový umělý kanál za 100 milionů

Vznikne u Šantovky vodácký kanál? Kanoisté nechávají zpracovat klíčovou dokumentaci

Tomu sa hovori zaspat na vavrinoch... Nastastie mladi maju aj tak stale vynikajuce vysledky (aktualne z juniorskych ME v individualnych kategoriach 3 zlate a 2 strieborne medaily).


----------



## ayoz

DAC Arena nám pekne rastie 

https://youtu.be/9ZQu2hSs2z8


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> DAC Arena nám pekne rastie
> 
> https://youtu.be/9ZQu2hSs2z8


----------



## sivo

ako bude/je doriesene parkovanie v dac arene? inak to vyzera skvele


----------



## robinos

sivo said:


> ako bude/je doriesene parkovanie v dac arene? inak to vyzera skvele



Tak štadión DAC bude mať podľa projektu
461 miest pre osobné automobily (z toho 192 VIP, 26 press, 9 oficiálny hostia )
5 miest pre autobusy

- osobne si myslím, že je to veľmi prijatelné. DAC aréna sa nachádza v podstate v centre mesta, parkovacích miest je okolo plno, hlavne cez víkendy. A pre ten jeden zápas za dva týždne vybetónovať celé okolie, aby bolo nejakých 2500 miest, aj tie sa zaplnia iba výnimočné mi príde horšie riešenie. Predsa to nie je na periférii ako v spojených štátoch či už aj v západnej európe, kde to bez mega parkovísk nejde. A tá vybetónovaná plocha mi príde k tým nádherným arénam neestetická až tragická. Aj keď verím, že drvivá väčšina sa pohorší nad mojim uvažovaním. 

....................................................

No neverím, že by skončila najväčšia sága histórie Slovenska ohľadne nejakého športoviska?












oficiálna vizualizácia štadióna

https://www.facebook.com/SKSlovanBratislava1919/videos/10154377501199462/


----------



## Anuris

Kmotrostadion - nove vizualizacie:























































Zdroj: FB SK Slovan


----------



## Azbest

Nadherny...bez nejakych predsudkov a zbytocneho spekulovania...je jednoducho pekny...pokial takto bude vyzerat v skutocnosti tak myslim ze na infrastrukturu sa uz nebudeme moct vyhovarat :lol: dalsou vyhovorkou nizkej navstevnosti budu pravdepodobne ''tí zlí'' fanusikovia :lol: ale to je len moj tip :banana:


----------



## robinos

Azbest said:


> Nadherny...bez nejakych predsudkov a zbytocneho spekulovania...je jednoducho pekny...pokial takto bude vyzerat v skutocnosti tak myslim ze na infrastrukturu sa uz nebudeme moct vyhovarat :lol: dalsou vyhovorkou nizkej navstevnosti budu pravdepodobne ''tí zlí'' fanusikovia :lol: ale to je len moj tip :banana:


Aj mne sa to dizajnovo páči a vyzerá to skvele. Podobne riešenie lóži sa mne osobne páčí a som ich fanúškom, ja by som bral dokonca ešte menej ,,klasických,, sedadiel na hlavnej tribúne. Tiež sa mi páči, že to nie je jednoliaty prstenec, ale tie tribúny sú odsadené aspoň tá jedna, pretože tých jednoliatych uhľadených prstencov je príšerne veľa po svete. A tá výšková budova, jedine sporná vec z môjho pohľadu. Nič proti, ale asi by som to riešil inak. Ale zasa, nie je to tak ,,štandardné,, riešenie a vymyká sa to tým tuctovým arénam, ktoré sú teraz v móde. Na stupnici 1-10 by som dal v pohode 9 za dizajn a riešenia.


----------



## slovy88

Mam taku primitvnu otazku. Ake je logicke vysvetlenie toho, ze sa bude stavat aj ta vyskova budova, ked vystavbu stadiona uz ma financovat stat. Resp. nie len ta vyskova budova, ale ako vidim aj zvysne administrativne budovy. Chapem, ze sme na Slovensku, ale toto mi pride uz trochu za hranou


----------



## ayoz

Tak v tej budove by mali mať sídlo Slovan aj SFZ.


----------



## potkanX

ak dobre vidim, vypadla odtial budova teatrojky. 
ale to, ze stat ide postavit kmotrovi okrem stadiona aj cely jeho sukromny biznis, je... take slovenske. ano, samozrejme, musi byt vyskovka, bude tam mat sidlo slovan aj sfz. a to hore s virivkami budu kancelarie.


----------



## jirky

potkanX said:


> ak dobre vidim, vypadla odtial budova teatrojky.
> ale to, ze stat ide postavit kmotrovi okrem stadiona aj cely jeho sukromny biznis, je... take slovenske. ano, samozrejme, musi byt vyskovka, bude tam mat sidlo slovan aj sfz. a to hore s virivkami budu kancelarie.


nepostavi, stavia to sukromnik a po dostavbe stat odkupi iba sportovu cast celeho komplexu. Ze sa na tom par ludi aj tak nabali o tom sa ani nemusime bavit


----------



## eddieivo

Nech to už stojí, čo to stojí.


----------



## Cubo99

jirky said:


> nepostavi, stavia to sukromnik a po dostavbe stat odkupi iba sportovu cast celeho komplexu. Ze sa na tom par ludi aj tak nabali o tom sa ani nemusime bavit


lenze aj to je totalna kkcina, stadion sam o sebe je stratovy, zarabaju nanho veci okolo, na slovensku samozrejme to co je stratove ostava statu ten nech sa stara a plati prevadzku, a business nech sype inym... to radsej nech si ho kmotor neha cely, daju mu tych 20mega a nech tam repre hrava zdarma 40rokov...a BA usetri miliony na prevadzke...


----------



## 017701

haha nj narodny stadion a sedacky su belase, co k tomu dodat paraziti.


----------



## barborinho

jakubko a ty si akoze z BA ? hno:
Ked tam bude hravat Slovan tak sedacky asi nebudu cerveno cirne, ci v Trnave mali dat belase ?? To ci je to narodny alebo aky stadion je len hra slovicok. Vzdy tam hravala reprezentacia a najvacsie uspechy nasho futbalu su tam. Ziadny iny stadion nema a ani nebude mat taku tradiciu! Chceli ste velky stadion na okraji Bratislavy, ale kto by tam chodil? raz do roka Anglicko vypredane ? alebo 1,2 koncerty? Tu bude hravat Slovan raz za dva tyzdne , pride Anglicko budu koncerty, a bude len o 7.5 tisíc mensia kapacita. Samozrejme, ze to mohlo byt aj lepsie riesene ako je ale sme na Slovensku. Na kazdej zakazke pre stat sa kradne a vam vadi len a len stadion ! a aby som nezabudol ked tu vsetci hovorite ze stadiony by si mali stavat len sukromne osoby ako na zapade tak si zistite kolko penazi dostal Rapid na vystavku.Dovidenia


----------



## ayoz

Tak zase sme v sekcii štadión, tak sa tu ľudia nebudú sťažovať na tunely, diaľnice alebo Bratislavský hrad...


----------



## 017701

Reality check, nie kazdy kto je z BA si musi nechat srat na hlavu od Kmotrika a shvalovat jeho ojeby. Argumenty na urovni 3 rocneho decka co omielate 2 roky vkuse, to vam snad Kmotrik v tlaciarni vytlacil kazdemu na A4 a rozdal zadarmo na zapase aby vas prislo aspon 30? :lol: :lol:


----------



## barborinho

ja na Pasienky nechodim a Kmotrik je pre mna clovek, ktory nici nas futbal,ale ako to suvisi zo stadionom?? Stadion tu bude desiatky rokov on nie... a nemusis tu pisat frazy po anglicky. Sme na Slovensku a uz podla fotky vieme ze muklujes v UK


----------



## robinos

barborinho said:


> ja na Pasienky nechodim a Kmotrik je pre mna clovek, ktory nici nas futbal,ale ako to suvisi zo stadionom?? Stadion tu bude desiatky rokov on nie... a nemusis tu pisat frazy po anglicky. Sme na Slovensku a uz podla fotky vieme ze muklujes v UK


Ja tiež pozerám na štadión a že bude za štátne? Tento stav vyhovuje väčšine slovákov, ktorí majú záujem o dianie v tomto štáte. Bohužiaľ Kmotr a jemu podobný tu vládnu. Toto mi poslal pred hodinou známy. Pozor, kto nemá na to nervy, NEOTVÁRAŤ!!! Kmotríkove Pasienky po novom.

http://www.am-architects.eu/en/projects/pasienky-quarter-masterplan/pasienky-quarter-masterplan.1-15.html

.
.
.


----------



## ayoz

Čo ste všetci takí prekvapení z tych Pasienkov? Ten projekt je starý minimálne rok, ak nie viac.


----------



## DiegoPele

robinos said:


> Ja tiež pozerám na štadión a že bude za štátne? Tento stav vyhovuje väčšine slovákov, ktorí majú záujem o dianie v tomto štáte. Bohužiaľ Kmotr a jemu podobný tu vládnu. Toto mi poslal pred hodinou známy. Pozor, kto nemá na to nervy, NEOTVÁRAŤ!!! Kmotríkove Pasienky po novom.
> 
> .
> .
> .


Mna by skor zaujimalo ako sa Kmotrik vobec k Pasienkom dostal. To ich odkupil?? Nepatrili mestu?? Ci mesto mu ich dalo za to, ze tam osadil par belasych sedaciek?? Je to otras...hno:


----------



## robinos

DiegoPele said:


> Mna by skor zaujimalo ako sa Kmotrik vobec k Pasienkom dostal. To ich odkupil?? Nepatrili mestu?? Ci mesto mu ich dalo za to, ze tam osadil par belasych sedaciek?? Je to otras...hno:


K pasienkom sa dostal este pred tým ako zbúrali tehelné pole. Vtedy keď končil Inter. Samozrejme neboli to priamo kmotrikove firmy ,ale ,,spriatelene,,. Inak by tehelné pole nikdy nezbural. Samozrejme teraz keď samotný štadión postaví štát, pasienky môžu zrovnať so zemou. A to že je to miesto určené podľa územného plánu pre šport a relax. Hm, to bolo aj tehelné pole a už sa tam idú pristaviť kancelárie. A to nemyslím tie priamo na štadióne, tie sú ok.


----------



## siravak

Ako sa tak pozeram na tu vizualizaciu, podla tych sedaciek mam dojem ako keby bol ten stadion pre minimalne 40 000 
Inac...tak ma napadlo...Neviem sice presne, ale ak si dobre pamatam, stare Tehelne Pole bolo pre nieco okolo 50 000. Pocitam vsak, ze (ak sa nemylim ) vacsina miest bolo na statie. Pohravavajuc sa s fantaziou, kolko by malo nove Tehelne pole, keby ho urobili s rovnakym pomerom miest na sedenie a na statie ? Mne sa zda, ze napriklad taka City Arena v Trnave nie je vobec malicka...a ma pritom kapacitu 20 000.....Inac povedane...niekdajsie stare stadiony (VSA v KE cez 30 000, Stare Tehelne pole okolo 50 000, stary stadion v DS mal okolo 18 000) mali sice pomerne velke kapacity, ale nezda sa mi ze by to boli nejake obrovske megastavby...

S polozartom si dokazem podla tych obrazkov predstavit, ze keby bol tento stadion postaveny v take podobe pred 50 rokmi, bez sedaciek by sa tak kludne voslo postojacky aj 40 000


----------



## ayoz

Je to možné, ale stavať štadión bez sedačiek by nám bolo rovnako platné ako nestavať žiadny.

Inak pokiaľ vedenie Bratislavy na Pasienkoch zmení ÚP zo športu na bývanie, malo by celé okamžite odstúpiť, respektíve by to mali Bratislavčania požadovať. To čo robí Kmotrík so športom v Bratislave je neuveriteľné a ešte neuveriteľnejšie je to, že Bratislavčania proti tomu nič nerobia a je im jedno, že už prišli o jeden štadión a môžu prísť o ďalší + ihriská alebo športovú halu.


----------



## simiKE

moment to mi chcete povedat ze po stadione artmedie sa zrovna so zemou aj inter ? a vsetko kmotrikovou zasluhou ? to je jeden bordel


----------



## Ayran

on uz ma podla mna aj plany na zrovnanie toho este nepostaveneho...:hahano:


----------



## AutorGolu

simiKE said:


> moment to mi chcete povedat ze po stadione artmedie sa zrovna so zemou aj inter ? a vsetko kmotrikovou zasluhou ? to je jeden bordel


Ten plan na zburanie interu resp. postavenie domcekov tu kdesi na webe sky je uz cca 5 rokov. nj ma to "premyslene".

To je ako ked sa mal stavat novy hokejovy stadion v BA. Vyberte si pri letisku? v petrzalke? vsetko na pozemkoch Sirokeho. Bez neho sa to nadalo postavit/rekonstruovat.

Maju to rozdelene... 

Inak v uzemnom plane BA zo 70./80. rokov bol vycleneny pozemok na novy 50.000 stadion Slovana na "janikovom dvore" - konecna metra.


----------



## Pofs

robinos said:


> K pasienkom sa dostal este pred tým ako zbúrali tehelné pole. Vtedy keď končil Inter. Samozrejme neboli to priamo kmotrikove firmy ,ale ,,spriatelene,,. Inak by tehelné pole nikdy nezbural. Samozrejme teraz keď samotný štadión postaví štát, pasienky môžu zrovnať so zemou. A to že je to miesto určené podľa územného plánu pre šport a relax. Hm, to bolo aj tehelné pole a už sa tam idú pristaviť kancelárie. A to nemyslím tie priamo na štadióne, tie sú ok.


Pozemky na Pasienkoch nepatria Kmotrikovi, ale J&T.


----------



## michaelse

simiKE said:


> moment to mi chcete povedat ze po stadione artmedie sa zrovna so zemou aj inter ? a vsetko kmotrikovou zasluhou ? to je jeden bordel


a pripocitaj aj sportovu halu pasienky,to mozno zburaju este skorej,tam uz to tiez riesia nejaky grazli


> Pozemky na Pasienkoch nepatria Kmotrikovi, ale J&T


 kmotrik je s nimi jedna ruka,ved aj skslovan jeden cas s kmotrikom vlastnili,neviem ci aj este dnes to tak nieje


----------



## robinos

Pofs said:


> Pozemky na Pasienkoch nepatria Kmotrikovi, ale J&T.


Veď áno, aj keď stopercentne kto vlastní pozemky teraz neviem. Kmotrík a J&T sú dlhodobý partneri. J&T roky podporoval Slovan aj oficiálne.


----------



## ayoz

V DS už rastie aj strecha: https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ972tWBZPQ/


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> Toto mi poslal pred hodinou známy. Pozor, kto nemá na to nervy, NEOTVÁRAŤ!!! Kmotríkove Pasienky po novom.
> 
> http://www.am-architects.eu/en/projects/pasienky-quarter-masterplan/pasienky-quarter-masterplan.1-15.html


Toto je minimalne 5 rokov stara studia (vid tunajsia diskusia z toho obdobia)... A aj ked pozeram, ze som to vtedy dost skritizoval, tak dnes si myslim, ze realne to bude este daleko horsie a na take veci, ako ze by sucastou konecneho projektu bol aj aquapark, polyfunkcna a sportova hala, novy mestsky bulvar, ci rozsirenie Kuchajdy o novu zatoku (o kostole ci skole ani nehovoriac) mozeme rovno zabudnut... 

Mimochodom, k NFS tu mame samostatne vlakno, kde prebieha pomerne cula diskusia, takze kto o nom nevie, tak tu je link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398600&page=84


----------



## robinos

Tak toto nevymyslíš. AS Trenčín začal docela ,,hystericky,, konať. Nič nemá ani hlavu a ani pätu posledný rok. Strach o licenciu, strach o dotácie. Zaujímavé, čo sa tam deje. :no: hno:

web AS Trenčín:

,, Klub AS Trenčín dáva všetkým majiteľom permanentných vstupeniek šancu do piatka 9. septembra vrátiť celoročnú vstupenku na domáce zápasy mužstva Martina Ševelu za zostatkovú hodnotu. Viac informácií získate vo fAnShope v obchodnom centre Max.

*Ďalšou dôležitou informáciou je štart rekonštrukcie štadióna na Sihoti, ktorý odštartuje už počas októbra inštaláciou vyhrievania pod hlavné ihrisko spojené s kompletnou rekonštrukciou podložky pod trávnik.* Práve z tohto dôvodu nás tento rok čakajú už len tri domáce zápasy na ihrisku pod hradom Matúša Čáka. To posledné je na programe 1. októbra proti 1. FC Tatran Prešov.

V stretnutiach 12. kola proti MFK Zemplín Michalovce, 14. kola proti FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce a 16. kola proti DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda si vymeníme poradie zápasov a tieto stretnutia odohráme vonku. Doma budeme hrať následne 23., 25. a 27. kolo s rovnakým poradím súperov. Na základe záväzného nariadenia Únie ligových klubov (ÚLK) si v jednej časti sezóny môžu kluby vymeniť poradie maximálne troch zápasov a práve preto stretnutie 18. kola proti MŠK Žilina odohráme ako domáci tím na štadióne v Žiline. Všetky dôležité informácie k tomuto zápasu a výhody pre fanúšikov zverejníme v dostatočnom predstihu pred týmto zápasom. Potvrdenie zmien v programe ešte podlieha odsúhlasením na zasadnutí Prezídia ÚLK. ,,


----------



## chefe

znamena to ze idu uz stavat aj tribuny? Po nepresvedcivych vysledkoch to uz asi zabalili pre tento rok


----------



## yuriy

^^ nie, znamena to, ze idu dobudovat vyhrievanie, na ktore dostali polsezonnu vynimku, ak by to neurobili, tak by na jar nemohli hrat doma.


----------



## Anuris

O instalacii vyhrievania sa vie uz dlhsie - vzhladom na to, ze v Trencine maju umelu travu to znie ako zbytocny vystrelok, ale vraj ich k tomu nuti reglement sutaze. 

Kazdopadne, je fakt ze proces vystavby noveho stadiona v Trencine sprevadza mnozstvo odkladov a vyhovoriek, ktore vzbudzuju opravnene rozpaky, pochybnosti a spekulacie... Na klubovom fore bol nedavno v tejto suvislosti citovany facebookovy prispevok trencianskeho viceprimatora a exprednostu stavebneho uradu Jana Forgaca, v ktorom ponuka vlastny pohlad na vec a odpovede na niektore relevantne otazky. V skratenej forme (bez nepodstatnych osobnych narazok na isteho trencianskeho poslanca) ho repostnem aj sem. Nazor nech si urobi kazdy sam...



> už v lete 2015, teda po schválení zmluvy s AS Trenčín, sa museli prepracovať projekty nového štadióna nakoľko potreba položenia nového trávnika vyvolala posun nového štadióna v priestore. Nový trávnik bolo vtedy potrebné položiť na základe predpisov SFZ na sezónu 2015 – 2016 a z pohľadu reality a logiky (logika vzhľadom na existujúcu krytú tribúnu a najmä nekrytú tribúnu pre vlajkonosičov hostí) ho bolo možné položiť len v polohe existujúceho trávnika. Nový štadión sa pôvodne mal postaviť bližšie k Váhu, no po vybudovaní nového trávnika v roku 2015 sa projekt upravil tak, aby státisíce eur investovaných AS Trenčín do nového trávnika v roku 2015 nevyšli navnivoč.
> 
> Na mestskom zastupiteľstve v júli 2015 predkladal zmluvu s AS Trenčín pán primátor. V jeho príhovore odzneli prognózy začiatku výstavby nového štadióna, ktoré v tej dobe objektívne, opakujem, ako prognózy, platili. Nasledujúci čas však priniesol zmeny, najdôležitejšiu som vysvetlil vyššie. Je nevyhnutné vo všeobecnosti skonštatovať, že optimálny čas potrebný na prípravu výstavby nového štadióna (projektovanie, inžiniering, posudzovanie vplyvov na životné prostredie, územné konanie, stavebné konanie atď.), teda projektu takého rozsahu akým nový štadión bez pochýb je, je možné prognózovať na 9 až cca 20 mesiacov. Tých 9 mesiacov je optimálna prognóza za predpokladu, že sú pripravené projektové dokumentácie. To je situácia v čase Rybníčkovho príhovoru na mestskom zastupiteľstve v júli 2015. Je to optimistická prognóza predpokladajúca bezproblémové konania bez vzniknutých vyvolaných časových obmedzení a treba spomenúť vtedy avizované veľké odhodlanie manažmentu AS Trenčín takúto optimistickú prognózu začatia výstavby nového štadióna zvládnuť. Tých 20 mesiacov je pesimistická prognóza, ale v podmienkach slovenskej legislatívy úplne bežná doba na získanie právoplatného stavebného povolenia na projekt takéhoto rozsahu. Záver je teda taký, že napriek nenaplnenej optimistickej prognózy začatia výstavby nového štadióna na jar 2016, sa skutočne nič neobvyklé nedeje. Jediné čo v súčasnosti nový štadión potrebuje je nechať manažérov AS Trenčín pracovať a neznervózňovať nezmyslami investorov odhodlaných investovať v našom meste! Ťahanie tejto kvázitémy do mestského zastupiteľstva je politikárčenie a je v rozpore s primárnou logikou. Investorom tejto stavby nie je mesto Trenčín, ale futbalový klub. Do dnešného dňa AS Trenčín plne a bez najmenšieho problému dodržiava ustanovenia a termíny zmluvy uzatvorenej s Mestom Trenčín! Rovnako neexistuje ani dôvod spochybňovať finančnú pripravenosť investora.
> 
> V súčasnosti je projekt nového futbalového štadióna investora AS Trenčín v nasledovnom stave : Okresným úradom v Trenčíne je rozhodnutím právoplatne ukončené posudzovanie vplyvov stavby na životné prostredie. Stavebným úradom je prerušené územné konanie. Prerušené je na základe dohody navrhovateľa AS Trenčín a účastníkov konania, teda Mesta Trenčín a Združenia domových samospráv – občianskeho združenia, ktoré v konaniach na celom Slovensku presadzuje rôzne záujmy verejnosti. Na základe jednej z požiadaviek tohto občianskeho združenia bude najneskôr v októbri tohto roku vydokladované stavebnému úradu vyjadrenie odborne spôsobilej osoby ohľadom vplyvu nového štadióna na dynamickú dopravu v centre mesta. Všetky ostatné požiadavky tohto občianskeho združenia investor AS Trenčín splnil! To isté platí aj ohľadom požiadaviek ostatných účastníkov územného konania, ako je napríklad Trenčianska univerzita. Aj požiadavky tejto inštitúcie boli investorom do bodky splnené. V súčasnosti je podľa mojich informácií uskutočniteľnou ambíciou Investora zvládnuť procesy prípravy a začať s výstavbou nového futbalového štadióna na jar 2017. Verím, že sa nič neobvyklé nestane a táto prognóza bude naplnená.


----------



## yuriy

Anuris said:


> O instalacii vyhrievania sa vie uz dlhsie - vzhladom na to, ze v Trencine maju umelu travu to znie ako zbytocny vystrelok, ale vraj ich k tomu nuti reglement sutaze.


Zbytocne to nie je, pri UT sa vyhrievanie pouziva najma na rozmrazovanie podkladovych vrstiev...


----------



## robinos

To je to najvtipnejšie. O tom,že to musia položiť vedeli dávno, samozrejme ako všetci ostatný. A preto je šokujúce, že to idú robiť teraz počas sezóny a to úplne neplánovane, prečo? Stres ,že prídu o dotacie ak okamžite nezačnú niečo robiť? Zaujímavý je fakt, že to vedeli aj v 2015 (asi od roku 2012,kedy sa o tom rozhodovalo) , keď pokladali nový povrch a vedeli by to urobiť. Samozrejme vyhrievaná umelka nie je nezmysel. Roztopenie ľadu a snehu na umelke funguje na tom istom princípe ako na tráve. Ak sneží a umelka namŕza je nehratelná. Výhoda je iba, že pri odmäku sa nemení na blato.

Zaujímavá zmena sledu udalostí. Pripomínam, že tribúny sa nebudú stavať skorej ako na jar 2017, prečo vyhrievanie nepokladajú cez zimu?


----------



## ayoz

To bude v Trenčíne celkom rušno, keď budú chcieť postaviť a plne sfunkčniť štadión v priebehu roka, pričom budu musieť zbúrať ešte hlavnú tribúnu.


----------



## potkanX

stavba je po kial viem rozetapizovana tak, ze terajsia hlavna sa bude burat skoro nakonec. ale nejake plany som videl naposledy pred asi pol rokom a v tej dobe sa to trocha menilo. mimochodom, som presvedceny, ze zrovna najschopnejsich projektantov si chlapci nezvolili, ale mozno je v tom iba kus zasti.
skutocne netusim, ako chcu mat v oktobri hotove posudzovanie vplyvu na dopravu, ked este stale neviem, ze by sa konecne rozhodlo o tom, ako vobec bude do detailov riesena doprava v okoli v suvislosti s vystavbou zeleznicneho mosta. tam sa to uz za posledny rok prekreslievalo snad patstotrinastkrat. a boli tam aj zasadne zmeny, kvoli ktorym sa zasa museli prekreslievat parkoviska a pristupove cesty okolo stadiona.
to je jedna z veci, o ktorych sa malo hovori. ten stadion sa ide stavat v tesnej blizkosti terajsej stavby zeleznice. a ta stavba zeleznice je projekcne odflaknuta sposobom, aky som snad este nikdy v zivote nevidel. strasne vela veci sa tam musi riesit za pochodu, je to tam zmena na zmenu a neviem, ci uz je nejaky konecny variant dopravy. pred letom, ked som mal posledne informacie, tak to este nebolo odsuhlasene. ale uz predtym sa tam museli robit niektore vynutene zmeny, lebo zeleznice s remingom jaksi nedomysleli, ze to, co mali nakreslene, sa neda realizovat bez vyluky na banoveckej trati a odrazu prisli na to, ze takuto vyluku nemozu urobit, tak sa zufalo hladalo ine riesenie, ktore ale nakoniec samozrejme kolidovalo s uz nakreslenou cestnou dopravou...


----------



## dfr

yuriy said:


> ^^ nie, znamena to, ze idu dobudovat vyhrievanie, na ktore dostali polsezonnu vynimku, ak by to neurobili, tak by na jar nemohli hrat doma.


vyhrievanie pod umelu travu? 
ok, netreba odpovedat, necital som vlakno az do konca


----------



## Anuris

robinos said:


> Samozrejme vyhrievaná umelka nie je nezmysel. Roztopenie ľadu a snehu na umelke funguje na tom istom princípe ako na tráve. Ak sneží a umelka namŕza je nehratelná. Výhoda je iba, že pri odmäku sa nemení na blato.


Tak u nas je hlavne problem s rozmocenym, blatistym terenom. Toho snehu a ladu je a aj do buducnosti bude cim dalej tym menej. Ale tak ako sa hovori v anglosaskych krajinach "better save than sorry"...


----------



## slavoski

Nieco z Bardejova. Dufam, ze to dostavaju.
http://www.profutbal.sk/ligy/svk2/clanok213017-Bardejovcania_na_novom_stadione_az_na_jar.htm


----------



## Anuris

Propagacne video ku kandidature Budapesti na usporiadanie OH 2024. Je tam viacero peknych leteckych zaberov na nedavno dokoncene alebo prave rozostavane stadiony....






A nieco aj zo slovenskych luhov a hajov... Multifunkcna Element Arena v Samorine s kapacitou pre 5 000 divakov:


----------



## ayoz

Inak co ta Nitra? Deje sa tam niečo ohľadom futbalového štadióna? Lebo od februára zase ticho a zase ten ich projekt nebol taký náročný.

Celkovo som zvedavý ako to chcú tie krajské mestá stihnúť. V Presove robia vkuse len nové projekty, v Košiciach sa zase hýbu ako slimaci, Trenčín len posúva termíny a Bystrica len ohlásila búranie, ktoré už by o tomto case malo byť hotové, ale bager okolo Stiavniciek ani nešiel. Info zo všetkých miesto samozrejme takmer žiadne.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://nasruzomberok.sme.sk/c/20270539/zimny-stadion-prerobili-naklady-zostanu-rovnake-foto.html#storm_gallery_49037

Aj keď Ružomberok určite nie je hokejovým mestom, rekonštrukcia zimáku za vyše milión poteší. MHK Ružomberok hrá druhú ligu, no štadión ma miestami lepší ako niektoré extraligové kluby. Palec hore.  Jediné čo nie je vôbec doriešené je parkovanie, kvoli okolitým pozemkom, ktoré má tuším ministerstvo. Nateraz to však nie je také horúce, keďže len raritne sa na akciu na zimáku dostaví viac ako 300 - 400 ľudí.


----------



## robinos

ruzomberok.ok said:


> http://nasruzomberok.sme.sk/c/20270539/zimny-stadion-prerobili-naklady-zostanu-rovnake-foto.html#storm_gallery_49037
> 
> Aj keď Ružomberok určite nie je hokejovým mestom, rekonštrukcia zimáku za vyše milión poteší. MHK Ružomberok hrá druhú ligu, no štadión ma miestami lepší ako niektoré extraligové kluby. Palec hore.  Jediné čo nie je vôbec doriešené je parkovanie, kvoli okolitým pozemkom, ktoré má tuším ministerstvo. Nateraz to však nie je také horúce, keďže len raritne sa na akciu na zimáku dostaví viac ako 300 - 400 ľudí.


No ešte pamätám, ako sa tam preháňali kočky s basketbalkou a návšteva 3 tisícky bola štandard.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

^^ Dobre pamatas, ale posledny zapas sa tam hral tak okolo roku 1998(?)


----------



## vitacit

robinos said:


> No ešte pamätám, ako sa tam preháňali kočky s basketbalkou a návšteva 3 tisícky bola štandard.


si pamatam ako tam vyhrali europsku ligu))))


----------



## Azbest

Ten zimak v RK je pekny.Viete aku to ma kapacitu po rekonstrukcii?V clanku som sa to nikde nedocital.


----------



## ayoz

Ja by som tipoval okolo 1500-2000.


----------



## robinos

ruzomberok.ok said:


> ^^ Dobre pamatas, ale posledny zapas sa tam hral tak okolo roku 1998(?)


To by aj súhlasilo, veď som aj pekne starý už :lol:


----------



## slavoski

vitacit said:


> si pamatam ako tam vyhrali europsku ligu))))


Europsku ligu vyhrali uz v novej hale...


----------



## PatriotAH

*Stadion DS*

Stadion v Dunaskej rastie ako z vody, inde by si mohli brat aj priklad hno:










_Zdroj: FB Dunaszerdahelyi_


----------



## ayoz

DS


----------



## reddevil

*nfc*

otazka: ma bratislavske narodne futbalove ihrisko D) vlastny thread, ci sa este nezacalo stavat? vdaka...


----------



## lukass111

^^ samozrejme, už dosť dlhšiu dobu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398600&page=88


----------



## reddevil

lukass111 said:


> ^^ samozrejme, už dosť dlhšiu dobu [/QUOTE]
> aha, tak v onhold alebo cancelled ma to nenapadlo hladat... diks


----------



## vitacit

akoze dunaszerda klobuk dolu ! vyzera to super aj ked mi to VELMI pripomina ilie oana stadion v rumunskom ploiesti kde hra petrolul)))


----------



## moryso

ked sa stava futbalovy stadion, aka velka moze byt strecha? musi byt zarovno s prvym radom sedadiel alebo moze precnievat nad ihrisko? su na to nejake normy?


----------



## wuane

^^ nemyslim ze su, je to hocijako na roznych stadionoch. Ide skor o konstrukcne moznosti, financie a samotny pristup architekta, aj ked si myslim, ze kazdy rozumny sa snazi zakryt vsetky sedadla. Pricom treba ratat aj s vetrom a istym presahom strechy navyse.


----------



## chefe

moryso said:


> ked sa stava futbalovy stadion, aka velka moze byt strecha? musi byt zarovno s prvym radom sedadiel alebo moze precnievat nad ihrisko? su na to nejake normy?


moze aj precnievat. Su stadiony napr schalke04, ktore maju zatahovatelnu strechu a ked prsi tak ju zatiahnu a je to ako v hale. Dlha strecha je vyhodna pre divakov, aby nezmokli, na druhej strane je asi drahsia a ak je prirodny travnik, tak aj tam to vie narobit problem, pretoze cloni na hraciu plochu. Napriklad v Podbrezovej ju preto robili z nejakeho pleksiskla na konci a este aj odsuvatelnu


----------



## wuane

^^uz aj clonenie sa da riesit specialnymi reflektormi ktore v case regeneracie hracej plochy kompenzuju nedostatocne slnecne ziarenie. Takze to uz nie je technicky problem, skor financny. 

Trochu kratku strechu ma novy stadion v Trnave, tam vsak zrejme narazili na konstrukcne limity ak mali postavit nove tribuny len v povodnom podoryse.


----------



## SunshineBB

S tou strechou to nebude zase tak jednoduche, minimalne v pripadoch kde je na streche, resp. nad strechou aj konstrukcia osvetlenia, cize aj v tomto pripade a napriklad aj na prazskej Letnej. Nejaky sklon, svietivost a vlastne aj poloha osvetlenia voci hracej ploche a hladisku ma nejake normy a predpisy.


----------



## michaelse

noo strecha moze presahovat nad hraciu plochu ale musi byt pochopitelne dodrzana urcita minimalna vyska nad travnikom a v trnave je niekedy aj prvych 10 radov mokrych s pripade vetra ale je to dan za pomerne uzky rozpocet na taku stavbu,dala sa pouzit aj ina konstrukcia ale riadne by to navysilo rozpocet 
no a v shalke to maju poriesene perfektne :-D tam travnik po kolajniciach vyvezu von na parkovisko vedla stadiona a travicka si pekne rastie :-D


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> S tou strechou to nebude zase tak jednoduche, minimalne v pripadoch kde je na streche, resp. nad strechou aj konstrukcia osvetlenia, cize aj v tomto pripade a napriklad aj na prazskej Letnej. Nejaky sklon, svietivost a vlastne aj poloha osvetlenia voci hracej ploche a hladisku ma nejake normy a predpisy.


Pochybujem, ze sa niekde strecha tvarovo a funkcne prisposobuje osvetleniu. Skor je to naopak, vid Dunajska Streda alebo zapadna tribuna v TT. Urcite su tam vysky, pod ktore nesmie reflektor ist kvoli oslnovaniu hracov, ale nemyslim si, ze by niekde kvoli tomu robili napriklad kratku strechu.


----------



## potkanX

dost ma prekvapuje, ze v tom schalke sa hrava pod zatiahnutou strechou. viem, ze velmi dlho platil predpis fifa, ktory hranie zapasov pod zatiahnutou strechou vyslovene zakazoval a preto sa aj dlho v europe robili stadiony otvorene, aj ked technicky uz dlho nie je problem spravit zatahovaciu strechu podobnych rozmerov. nejak som nezachytil, kedy podobny predpis zrusili.


----------



## simiKE

tak kosice ziskali European Youth Olympic Festival 2021 ktory vyzaduje sportoviska pre sutaze v basketbale, hadzanej, atletike, cyklistike, tenise, dzude , plavani, volejbale, gymnastike a stadion pre otvaraci ceremonial


----------



## Tepicko

Sportove haly sa nam rozpadavaju, stadion bude mensi ako v Dunajskej strede a tu je ludi tazko dostat aj na hokej. Rozpocet ma byt 8-9 milionov to som fakt zvedavy ako to dopadne.


----------



## slavoski

V Bardejove uz finisuju, zial zatial bez severnej tribuny a osvetlenia...
http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/20363...ny-bardejovsky-stadion-prace-uz-finisuju.html


----------



## ayoz

Ten Bardejov podľa mňa vyzerá strašne. Len tri rozhádzané tribúny rôznych rozmerov a tvarov, ktoré vôbec nepôsobia ako jeden celok. Pre mňa sklamanie.


----------



## 017701

wuane said:


> ^^uz aj clonenie sa da riesit specialnymi reflektormi ktore v case regeneracie hracej plochy kompenzuju nedostatocne slnecne ziarenie. Takze to uz nie je technicky problem, skor financny.


zrovna vcera som si take svetla odfotil na Anfield Road  http://imgur.com/a/CSpET


----------



## dag2703

Naplno sa nam uz rozbehli prace na novom stadione na tehelnom poli, mam aj fotky len ich neviem uploadnut.. Mozem niekomu poslat na mail aby uploadol:cheers:


----------



## ayoz

DAC


----------



## hellwar9

vie sa už približne kedy začnú s výstavbou dalších 2 tribún?


----------



## michaelse

noo islo im to pomerne rychlo,,v podstate je to velmi jednoducha skladacka a ked sa nahanaju terminy odzaciatku a nie ze len az nakonci tak to ide


----------



## SunshineBB

To je dobry datum? Uz pred mesiacom boli vsetky sedacky osadene?


----------



## ayoz

Asi sa pomýlili... Inak dokončenie má byť 2018.


----------



## barborinho

buduci rok hlavna tribuna a o rok nato druha bocna


----------



## siravak

28.09.16 som sa bol pozriet na ten stadionik. Tie sedacky tam urcite neboli


----------



## barborinho

pomylili sa malo tam byt 26.10


----------



## moryso

1	Spartak Trnava 4.163
2	MŠK Žilina 2.998
3	MFK Zemplin Michalovce 2.336
4	MFK Ružomberok 2.125
5	FK AS Trenčín 2.100
6	Tatran Prešov 1.878
7	ŽP Šport Podbrezová 1.812
8	DAC Dunajska Streda 1.535
9	Zlate Moravce 1.459
10	Spartak Myjava 1.447
11	FK Senica 1.364
12	Slovan Bratislava 926
priemer 2.075


dokaz toho ze mozu stavat nove a moderne stadiony, ked su raz ludia znechuteni tak bohuzial nebudu chodit....


----------



## chefe

moryso said:


> 1	Spartak Trnava 4.163
> 2	MŠK Žilina 2.998
> 3	MFK Zemplin Michalovce 2.336
> 4	MFK Ružomberok 2.125
> 5	FK AS Trenčín 2.100
> 6	Tatran Prešov 1.878
> 7	ŽP Šport Podbrezová 1.812
> 8	DAC Dunajska Streda 1.535
> 9	Zlate Moravce 1.459
> 10	Spartak Myjava 1.447
> 11	FK Senica 1.364
> 12	Slovan Bratislava 926
> priemer 2.075
> 
> 
> dokaz toho ze mozu stavat nove a moderne stadiony, ked su raz ludia znechuteni tak bohuzial nebudu chodit....


K tejto statistike by bolo vhodne uvadzat aj priemernu cenu vstupenky. Ak stupenka stoji viac ako 5E, tak ja by som vahal, ci si zaplatim zato, ze pozrem na to, ako moj team prehra


----------



## SunshineBB

To nie je o cene listkov ani o postaveni klubu. To je o tom ze slovensky futbal s vynimkou par zapasov reprezentacie je dlhodoba zumpa bez vyhliadky na zlepsenie. Velmi ale naozaj velmi tazko by som v Europe hladal krajinu v ktorej je futbal v tak katastrofalnom stave ako u nas, tym myslim kvalitu hry, vychovu mladeze, akademie, marketing ci postavenie futbalu v spolocnosti. Hroza.


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> To nie je o cene listkov ani o postaveni klubu. To je o tom ze slovensky futbal s vynimkou par zapasov reprezentacie je dlhodoba zumpa bez vyhliadky na zlepsenie. Velmi ale naozaj velmi tazko by som v Europe hladal krajinu v ktorej je futbal v tak katastrofalnom stave ako u nas, tym myslim kvalitu hry, vychovu mladeze, akademie, marketing ci postavenie futbalu v spolocnosti. Hroza.


no neviem, ci mozem suhlasit. KEd porovnam napr nasu U21 a turecku tak je to okej, aj nasa U19 je vraj celkom fajn, tak mladez asi nie je na to tak zle. A co je to futalova kultura? ze ludia chodia kazdu nedelu na futbal a poslusne tlieskaju? Podla mna je to vzhladom na velkost krajiny a nase ekonomicke schopnosti tak akurat. Netreba brat vsetko len zo zlej stranky


----------



## wuane

Je to dost o tom postaveni. Napriklad polska liga si nemyslim ze by bola o tolko lepsia, o kolko je lepsie zvladnuta marketingovo. Tiez je to mentalitou, ze Poliaci su skratka maniaci na sport, aspon co sa tyka fanusikov. 
Dalsia vec, u nas sa vsetko kritizuje a podava v negativnom svetle a to potom vytvara aj tu finalnu atmosferu.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne je tam viac peňazí... Pritom si dovolím tvrdiť, že slovenskí majitelia sú dosť bohatí a keby to robili normálne, mohli by mať aj lepších sponzorov.


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> To nie je o cene listkov ani o postaveni klubu. To je o tom ze slovensky futbal s vynimkou par zapasov reprezentacie je dlhodoba zumpa bez vyhliadky na zlepsenie. Velmi ale naozaj velmi tazko by som v Europe hladal krajinu v ktorej je futbal v tak katastrofalnom stave ako u nas, tym myslim kvalitu hry, vychovu mladeze, akademie, marketing ci postavenie futbalu v spolocnosti. Hroza.


To je hlupost, a dost velka. Ano, liga nie je na tom kvalitativne najlepsie. Toci sa v nej velmi malo penazi, nase kluby by potrebovali jeden vacsi uspech v Europe, aby sa do ligy vlialo trosku financii. Rovnako lige nepomaha ani v akom stave su momentalne Trnava, Slovan a Kosice, lebo hlavne to su kluby, ktore maju potencial plnit stadiony. A tych mensich/vacsich problemov je v lige viacero, ktore brania vacsiemu progresu. Ale to je LIGA. Ale ze je nas slovensky futbal zumpa? To je co za hlupost? Mame velmi dobre mladeznicke vybery, ktore napr.v poslednych 5 rokoch pravidelne porazaju ceske vybery , a to teraz nehovorim len o U21, ale napr. aj o U20,U19 ci U17. Praveze vychova mladeze, niektore fungujuce akademie, davanie sancii mladym hracom (taky Spalek ma v 19 rokoch 75 zapasov v nasej lige uz odohranych!!)...to nie su ziadne vyhliadky na zlepsenie? Z nasej slabej ligy idu kazdy tyzden 3 priame prenosy v TV a kazdy zapas repre a U21 ide tiez v TV? SFZ robi rozne aktivity, ULK robi aktivity...aky deficit v marketingu? Rovnako aj toto vlakno svedci o tom, ze futbal ide hore. Stadiony sa stavaju, resp. sa budu stavat. A ze ziaden stat v Europe nema v tak katastrofalnom stave futbal ako Slovensko? Nasa reprezentacia a nase mladeznicke vybery mozu hrat otvorenu partiu skoro s kazdym v Europe, az na 6-7 timov. A na takej alebo podobnej urovni je mozno este dalsich 20 muzstiev. Cize drzime sa niekde v priemere. A to je na 5mil. Slovensko velmi dobra sprava. Ano, liga je slabsia, ale na to kolko je v nej financii je dobra a beha v nej vela mladych nadejnych futbalistov, vdaka ktorym tie vyhliadky vobec nie su zle.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nestacim sa cudovat ako dobre sme na tom. Skoda ze mam v ruke telefon inak by som sa rozpisal podrobnejsie ale snad sa k tomu dnes este dostanem. Len doplnim ze nesuhlasim s vynimkou urovne mladeznickych repre takmer s nicim co pises. Ale o tom je diskusia. Posnazim sa aj o nejake argumenty.


----------



## simiKE

tak sme natom lepsie ako pred 10-20 rokmi ..a netreba zabudat stale nato ze sme slovensko


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Nestacim sa cudovat ako dobre sme na tom. Skoda ze mam v ruke telefon inak by som sa rozpisal podrobnejsie ale snad sa k tomu dnes este dostanem. Len doplnim ze nesuhlasim s vynimkou urovne mladeznickych repre takmer s nicim co pises. Ale o tom je diskusia. Posnazim sa aj o nejake argumenty.


Kludne, budem len rad. Aj tak je tu teraz v jeseni nuda . Tak dobre ako dobre. Myslim, ze sme na tom priemerne co sa tyka Europy, pricom ta "kvalita" nasho futbalu ma jednoznacne stupajucu tendenciu. Ale tiez to neznamena, ze slovensky futbal nema problemy.


----------



## barborinho

inak to ze je liga slaba pre slovensky futbal vôbec nieje az tak zle pretoze nasi mladi hraci dostavaju sancu hrat , aj finsky hokej okrem fantastického systemu isiel hore vdaka slabsej lige pred par rokmi bolo viac penazi v ich lige, teraz hravaju mladi ako priklad uvediem Laineho ktory bol najlepsim hracom minuly rok. Jedine co treba zmenit je aby sme mali stadiony, aspon tie top kluby Slovan, Trnava, Kosice, Zilina, Trencin, Dunajska a to sa v sucastnosti aj meni samozrejme vsetko to trva dlhsie ako by mohlo, dalej by sme potrebovali 1-2 kvalitne kluby ako ma Cesko - Sparta Plze, aby nam robili koeficient a dostavali nejake peniaze do ligy a nakoniec ludi ktori robia v kluboch ci uz majitel manager trener aby mali vizie zapracovat nasich do timu vid. Zilina a aj Trencin. Hlavne neist cestou naho hokeja nemame love nevychovávame kupujeme 38 rocnych Cechov a 5triednych Americanov. Slovensky futbal je zo vsetkych sportov u nas na tom najlepsie a ma aj viziu do buducna


----------



## Subhuman

Ked sa pozrieme aj na to ako TV vysielaju teraz a kedysi, aj ked kedysi to bola len STV ale mala k tomu aj relacie ako Tango alebo ine...

Teraz take nic nie je, aj ked futbal davaju 3 televizie, ale co z toho RTVS je ako tak najlepsia, Dajto nema ani len studio, Arena tiez nemala, takisto ta nova tv 213 to ani neviem vobec ci maju studio, (a uz vonkoncom neviem kde vysielaju a ci budu aj u inych operatorov, lebo ja ju nemam) a ziadna z nich nerobi relaciu podobnu Tangu. Takze aj toto su detaily, ktore sa daju najst celkovo v tej velkej mozaike.

edit: ok tak uz viem 

TV 213

Naše vysielanie je dostupné v domácnostiach, ktoré sú zákazníkmi:

Satelitní operátori: 

DIGI SLovakia 
Magio

Káblovky a IPTV:

DIGI SLovakia
Magio
SWAN
ANTIK
ITSELF
MARTINCO
REGIO TV
SATRO - od 1.novembra 2016
DSI DATA


Už čoskoto pribudeme v domácnostiach s TV od:

Orange


----------



## DiegoPele

Subhuman said:


> Ked sa pozrieme aj na to ako TV vysielaju teraz a kedysi, aj ked kedysi to bola len STV ale mala k tomu aj relacie ako Tango alebo ine...


Tak Tango chyba, to je jasne. Ale toto je skor problem RTVS, kedze napr. ani Odpiskane sa uz nevysiela a celkovo nasho domaceho slovenskeho sportu je v RTVS stale menej a menej. Skoda toho no...hlavne ked to clovek porovna s CTSport.


----------



## dag2703

Ani sa necudujem ze nasa liga je taka aka je... Ved to co su za timy? Podbrezova, Myjava, Senica? Problem je ze chybaju tradicne fut. basty typu Prievidza, Nitra ale aj Bardejov, Kosice a pod.. Tam rivalita siaha do davnych cias a teda sa netreba divit ze navstevy su take ake su... Este aby vypadla Dunajska a postupila Sered to budu ale "derby zapasy".... A najvacsia sranda bola ked v Trnave hrala Podbrezova, ti 4 "skalni" to bol ale kotol..


----------



## SunshineBB

Ak to este niekoho zaujima, nadviazem na moj skromny post:

Slovensky futbal mojimi ocami:

*Reprezentacia A*: Dobra generacia, slusne vysledky vzhladom na velkost krajiny a uroven futbalu, ale je to len generacia, ktora sa stretla a postupne odide, a nahradit je ju problem, vidime to uz teraz. A s vynimkou postupu zo skupiny na MS pred 6 rokmi tam nevidim nejaky naozaj velky uspech. O nic lepsie ako sucasna uroven Rakuska ci Madarska, nevynikame v nicom. Ziadny zazrak strednej europy. Vzhladom na to, kto vsetko bol na ME sa ani ten postup za velky uspech povazovat neda. A o tom ze dnesni reprezentanti by mali byt vzory pre nase deti, to radsej mojmu synovi futbal v zivote nepustim.

*Mladeznicke reprezentacie*: Konecne prva lastovicka, a dokonca nie len pricinenim hracov zo zahranicnych akademii. Konecne par mladych hracov aj z nasej ligy, a opat silna generacia. Ale treba tiez povedat, ze dobry mladeznicky vyber sme mali za cias Grecka ci Babnica pod vedenim Radolskeho, alebo aj 20 tka s Pecovskym v strede zalohy, ale ani jeden z tychto uspechov sa nepretavil do reprezentacneho Acka, dokonca poniektori z tych chlapcov uz ani nehraju profesionalne futbal. Uspech mladych futbalistov nie je pol cesta uspechu, je to len ten nutny zaklad, z 20ky futbalistov Hapalovho vyberu sa v Acku mozu presadit traja, styria. Tak to je. 

*I. Liga*: Katastrofa, nezaujem, nuda, nulova marketingova hodnota, neustale meniaca sa koncepcia sutaze, smiech cez slzy. 

*II. liga*: Smiesna sutaz na hranici regulernosti,meniace sa pravidla pocas sutaze, odhlasenie klubov, nulovy zaujem, neustale meniaca sa koncepcia sutaze. Ked to porovnam len s Rakuskom, kde si nasi futbalisti chodia zarobit do 5 ligy, kde dedinske tymi maju vlastnho masera, zatial co nase nizsie sutaze su semeniskom podvodov, podplatenych rozhodcov ... 

*Slovenske kluby*: Neviem najst jeden, za ktory by sme sa v zahranici nemuseli hanbit. Snad Zilina pre svoju koncepcnu pracu, a mozno Trnava, ked uz pre nic tak aspon stadion a fanusikov. Slovan pre mna neexistuje, ten posledny ku ktoremu som citil respekt kedysi vypadol do druhej ligy , Trencin je dvojnasobny majster krajiny bez stadiona a koncepcie, Presov je v lige len z donutenia a poniektore tymi, nehnevajte sa na mna, ale nestoja ani za komentar. V druhej lige skrachovane znacky Nitra,Dukla, Kosice, vsetci existencne problemy, vsetci bez stadionov, bez buducnosti. V ktorej krajine zanikly traja majstri republiky z poslednej dekady, dokonca dvojnasobni? Inter, Petrzalka, 1.FC Kosice. Ja neviem ci existuje taky pripad v Europe.

*Oligarchia*: Komtrik v Slovane, ktory systematicky nici vsetko v Bratislave, cez Petrzalku, Inter, ihriska az po Slovan. Poor v Trnave, pre ktoreho je futbal na poslednom mieste. Antosik v Ziline, ktory vlastnych fanusikov vyhnal na niekolko rokov zo stadiona, Kovacik v Dukle, ktoru doslova znicil, Remeta v Presove, asi len zo zotrvacnosti. Nedokazem posudit Podolaka, Levarskeho ci Fila, k nim argumenty nemam ale dlhy Kosic asi tiez nie su uplna nahoda.

*Stadiony*: Stavia sa, to je pravda, ale co sa stavia? Staci sa ist pozriet za najblizsie hranice. Trnava s neuplnou tribunou, Slovan detto, zrejme Dunajska a s prizmurenymi ocami Zilina. To je vsetko. Stadiony v Moravciach, Michalovciach, Senici,Podbrezovej, Poprade su sympaticke, ale nie na I. ligu ucastnika ME aj MS. A niektore stanky na Slovensku su v takom stave, ze tri bodky radsej ... 

*Marketing*: 3 televizie davaju prenosy z toho ja mam dostupne dve. Futbal na Dajto je vysmech futbalovemu fanusikov, take chyby ako zaciatok prenosu v druhej minute stretnutia a koktajuci moderator, ktory absolutne nema prehlad o hre, to je neakceptovatelne v roku 2016 a nestoji to ani za komentar. RTVS nedokaze prevadzkovat sportovy kanal co je tiez dobra tragedia, ked vsade v okolitych krajinach s tym problem nie je. Prenosy su asi najlepsie z toho co sa u nas ponuka, ale uz len v porovnani s CT je to na zaplakanie. Dvaja traja opakujuci sa komentatori, z ktorych prisnejsie kriteria splni jeden ak prave fanaticky nekrici do eteru o nejakych futbalovych bohoch, druhy mamlas bozkava rukavice brankarovi v priamom prenose z coho sa smeje polka europy, a nedajboze aby nam rozhodca udelil kartu, alebo zapiskal proti nam, to je v nasich komentatorskych kruhoch zrejme neakceptovatelne. Este si pozvu ako spolukomentatora pana, na ktoreho treba prekladovy slovnik. A to som sa dobre zasmial, ked som cital preco sa nevysielal zapas Presov - Zilina, kde zlyhaly obidve strany, tak ako len na slovensku mozu. Tak ako som sa smial na tej komentatorskej budke na zapase Slovan-Sparta, pani to nie je hanba na 100 rokov, to je situacia na samovrazdu.

Kedysi chodilo na STV spominane Tango, ktore malo takmer hodinu, a v pondelky chodili hodinu a pol trvajuce Euroligy. Neskor prislo odpiskane, ktore malu z futbalovej casti slabu polhodinu a chodilo v bombovom case 22:30 aby ho nakoniec zrusili, pretoze o takom case nemalo sledovanost.

Iny marketing ako tie smiesne televizne prenosy ja na Slovensku nevidim. Minimum akcii s futbalovymi osobnostami, minimalna propagacia futbalovej ligy, sem tam nejaka informacna tabula ze sa niekde nieco hra. Navyse hracie casy nastavene tak aby prislo co najmenej ludi, tie tymi, za ktorymi cestuju fanusikovia zvykli vonku hravat v nedelu vecer aby ich prislo co najmenej, finale pohara Trnava-Slovan sa hra v 400 km vzdialenych Michalovciach, v lete ked sa da hrat mame pauzu a v decembri ked mozu po ihrisku behat akurat krtkovia, nam vrcholi jesenna cast. Vyhrievane travniky nefunguju, sedacky zasypane snehom na nekrytych stadionoch su samozrejme prazdne, ale prazdne su aj kryte tribuny.

A ze potrebujeme uspech repre aby sme sa chytili? Po vyhre nad Talianskom sme postupilu zo skupiny MS, v osemfinale sme hrali velmi slusne proti silnemu Holandsku a nemam pocit ze by to akokolvek pomohlo nasmu futbalu.

Potrebujeme aby sa chytil nejaky nas klub v poharovej Europe? Petrzalka hrala skupinu, Zilina hrala skupinu, Slovan hral skupinu a nic. Nikto sa nikde nechytil, koeficient mame katastrofalny, v casoch ked cesi maju 3-4 mustva v hre, my sa uz len pozerame. 

To mate naozaj pocit, ze na Slovensku ten futbal nie je zumpa? S cim ho potom porovnavate?


----------



## barborinho

ja som len povedal ze reprezentacia isla hore a aj mladez isla hore, to je pravda ze max traja styria hraci pojdu do acka ale to uplne staci, mame silnu 19´tam mozu ist dalsi.Liga je nieco uplne a ako som aj pisal, horsia liga je mozno lepsia pre nasu mladez teda aj repre. Chorvatska liga je podla mna horsia ako nasa okrem Dinama/aj to je tunelovane a jeho majitel sedel vo vazbe a fanusikovia dlhe roky bojkotuju zapasy/ a ich repre? nebojim sa povedat sirsia svetova spicka! Dalsi priklad aj ked uplne iny level-Nemecko. Okolo milenia velke problemy s A timom, zacali pracovat a do teraz prikladaju velku cast uspechu tomu ze prisla kriza a nekupovali drahych zahranicnych hracov ale nechali hrat svojich. Jedine co sme tak vyrazne zlepsili je vychova hracov tam musi vidiet pokrok kazdy. To ze nemame tango nemame sportovu stanicu na stv je hanba, ale nesuvisi to ani tak s futbalom ako celkovo so spolocnostou kde je sport v uplnom uzadi.Sme mala 5 milionova chudobna krajina nemozme mat aj druhu ligu dobru. Prva liga je zumpa ale pozeram sa do buducna kde vidim novy stadion v trnave dunajskej tehelne, trencin, kosice + zilina a kde majitelia budu len trosku rozumnejsie riadit klub nic ine netreba.a toto je rozdiel medzi futbalom a ostatnými sportmi na SLovensku kde nevidim zial zlepsenie...Hokej?? praca s mladezov 0 nove stadiony 0 a podobne su na tom aj dalsie kolektivne sporty


----------



## dag2703

Palec hore SunshineBB  veelmi tazko sa mi o tom debatuje ale je to presne tak, aach jaj. Ved futbal je predsa fenomen, vsade na svete. Ludia sa cely tyzden tesia kedy pride sobota/nedela ze pojdu fandit/sledovat svojich, kamarati sa stretnu daju si pifko, atd... Bratislava? Panove, to je jedna oobrovska haamba a vysmech vsetkym fanusikom a ultra-mega chrachel priamo medzi za to ze jedno vyspele hlavne mesto v Europe nema!!! Nema!! uz 7 rokov stadion!!! Ze SK Slovan, najnaj klub co sa tyka fan zakladne hrava v stajni!!! To je jedna veelka hamba a toto si budeme veelmi dlho pametat. A zaroven kazdy krat ked idem novou elinou okolo Artmedie a vidim tam tu velku jamu co tam zostala... Ved to bol aj na Europske pomery unikat co sa tyka polohy, takmer v strede mesta vzdusnou ciarou, ten stadion mal neskutocne caro... Ako sme len toto mohli dopustit? A pan Kokmotrik sa bude tvarit ze grcaaam.. A to tam bol ten klub tusim 115 rokov, prezil obe vojny ale tymto oligrcarchom nie je nic suuce, ach jaj.. Sorry ale je to tak...


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> To mate naozaj pocit, ze na Slovensku ten futbal nie je zumpa? S cim ho potom porovnavate?


A to je to. S kym nas ides porovnavat? So Spanielskom? Anglickom? 

To je problem. Ty sa tvaris ako keby jedine futbal na Slovensku mal problemy. Zo vsetkych europskych krajin ti urobim rovnaky zoznam problemov. Ci myslis Anglicko, jeho neuspechy na vrcholnych podujatiach a Allerdyceova kauza...to nie je zumpa? Holandsko najblzisie roky bez ziadnej vyraznej hviezdy a liga straca na konkurencieschopnosti..to nie je zumpa?? Chorvatska liga, ich priemerna navstevnost na futbale a stav stadionov? Ceska futbalova reprezentacia? Rusky rasizmus na stadionoch a repre v riti? Grecky pokles? Videl si niekedy zapas skotskej futbalovej ligy okrem Old Firms? Talianske korupcne problemy? Ak nie je Weiss dobry vzor, tak Benzema ako vydiera spoluhraca je? Vies, ze Polska 21 postupila na ME do 21 posledny krat v roku 1994? atd...atd...atd...atd...ako vidis, vybral som co najsirsie spektrum problemov. 

Jednoducho netvarme sa, ze len my mame problemy. Ano mame, a velke...napr. v lige, oligarchoch, korupcii, strukture ligy. Ja s vacsinou len suhlasim... to co si napisal o lige..s tym len a len suhlasim....je ich vela, ale problemy trapia kazdy stat. Ale ci sme zumpa? A nie, nas futbal nie je zumpa. Patrime do toho 2. ci 3. vykonnostneho europskeho kosa. Co je uplne realne a triezve zhodnotenie sily nasho futbalu. A byt od toho 10. do 20. miesta v Europe je hanba? Na 5 mil. krajinu? Na to kolko financii davame do futbalu? No nemyslim. A futbal ide pomaly hore..pomaly, v ramci moznosti, ale ide...co sa napr. neda povedat o slovenskom hokeji, kde by som nemal problem so slovami ako zumpa ci nulove vyhliadky.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja nas porovnavam s Ceskom, Polskom, Rakuskom ci Madarskom, s nasimi susedmi, mozeme do toho zaradit aj vojnovym konfliktom zmietanu Ukrajinu, nech vyberiem kohokolvek, nezda sa mi ze by sme mali mat dovod na optimizmus. Samozrejme ze nas neporovnavam s Anglickom, Nemeckom, Holandskom, to sa porovnavat fakticky neda. Ale viac to asi rozoberat nemusime, kazdy sme dali svoje argumenty a diskusia sa viedla v slusnosti. Futbalu zdar. Verim ze to u nas bude lepsie.

Apropo hokej som nikdy nesledoval nejako podrobne, ale mam pocit ze liga uz velmi dlho nebola taka zaujimava ako posledne dva tri roky, navyse mat na slovenske pomery 3 spickove tymi s ambiciami na titul je celkom fajn. Z toho co som pocul by Bystrica na finale extraligy zaplnila aj 10-12 tisicovy stadion, to nie je zla vizitka naseho ligoveho hokeja. Repre to je ina kava.


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Ja nas porovnavam s Ceskom, Polskom, Rakuskom ci Madarskom, s nasimi susedmi, mozeme do toho zaradit aj vojnovym konfliktom zmietanu Ukrajinu, nech vyberiem kohokolvek, nezda sa mi ze by sme mali mat dovod na optimizmus. Samozrejme ze nas neporovnavam s Anglickom, Nemeckom, Holandskom, to sa porovnavat fakticky neda. Ale viac to asi rozoberat nemusime, kazdy sme dali svoje argumenty a diskusia sa viedla v slusnosti. Futbalu zdar. Verim ze to u nas bude lepsie.
> 
> Apropo hokej som nikdy nesledoval nejako podrobne, ale mam pocit ze liga uz velmi dlho nebola taka zaujimava ako posledne dva tri roky, navyse mat na slovenske pomery 3 spickove tymi s ambiciami na titul je celkom fajn. Z toho co som pocul by Bystrica na finale extraligy zaplnila aj 10-12 tisicovy stadion, to nie je zla vizitka naseho ligoveho hokeja. Repre to je ina kava.


Tak Poliakov je takmer 40 mil., Rakusko je hospodarsky uplne inde a tie financne moznosti maju jednoducho vacsie. S Cechmi sa kludne porovnat mozeme a myslim, ze to tak hrozne nie je a v niektorych v oblastiach sme na tom minimalne rovnako, ked nie lepsie. Oni maju ligu lepsiu, my mame viac individualit v zahranici. Nase mladeznicke timy sa na tie ich dotiahli (za posledne 3 roky je bilancia nasich a ich mladeznickych druzstiev 7-1-3), uvidime, ake stadiony vzidu zo vsetkych tych nasich vizualizacii atd. 
Jednoducho, ten moj prvy prispevok nemal byt o tom, ze ak nieco v zahranici nefunguje, tak to nemusi ani u nas. Urcite nie, hlavne nasa liga ma strasne vela priestoru na zlepsenie a netreba predtym zatvarat oci... len tie problemy su vsade a netreba vnimat vsetko pesimisticky a radsej hladat dobre veci. Ale inak s vela vecami suhlasim s tebou.


----------



## ayoz

To, že by na finále zaplnila aj 10-12 tisícový štadión je síce pekné, ale čo z toho, keď na zvyšok sezóny nenaplní ani štadión s kapacitou necelých 3000?

Inak čo sa týka hokejových štadiónov, tak tam je to ešte horšie ako s futbalovými a na rozdiel od tých nie je ani vízia ich zlepšovania. V lige máme 1 moderný a potom možno 1-2 slušné (Poprad a BB po rekonštrukcii podľa mňa až na kapacitu nie je zlá). Zvyšok vyzerá ako nejaké storočné výrobné haly s tribúnami a ľadovou plochou. V tomto sa napríklad s Českom nemôžeme ani porovnávať (na rozdiel od futbalu, kde sa to pri štadiónoch už ako tak dá).


----------



## ayoz

Žeby sa to v Trenčíne konečne pohlo? Pri tej sume očakávam, že to bude pri tej kapacite prvotriedny štadión.

http://nastrencin.sme.sk/c/20373877/zacal-sa-tender-na-vystavbu-stadiona-v-trencine.html


----------



## the_magpies

ayoz said:


> Žeby sa to v Trenčíne konečne pohlo? Pri tej sume očakávam, že to bude pri tej kapacite prvotriedny štadión.
> 
> http://nastrencin.sme.sk/c/20373877/zacal-sa-tender-na-vystavbu-stadiona-v-trencine.html


no podľa tejto dokumentácie https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-dokumentov/detail/734507 sa tá pôvodná vizualizácia moc nezmenila


----------



## ayoz

Tak nejaký pekný plášť na to hodiť mohli, lebo to nevyzerá nič moc. Ale tak nemyslel som to len vzhľadom, ale aj vybavením.Hlavne nech už to je.


----------



## Anuris

Oplastenie sa dá ešte neskôr vždy zmeniť. Zvlášť keď samotné vizualizácie nepôsobia práve fotorealisticky... Aj v Dunajskej na poslednú chvíľu prišli s úplne iným opláštením, než aké bolo vyobrazenie na všetkých predchajucich variantoch podoby nového štadióna. Podstatne je, že sa to konečne začína hýbať. Akurat tá cena mi príde dosť wtf. Veď doteraz sa hovorilo, že to má stať o polovicu menej, čo aj zhruba zodpoveda cene podobnej DAC Areny.


----------



## Subhuman

hlavne teda dufam, ze to osvetlenie nebude ako na vizualizacii


----------



## chefe

V trencine vymenili na zimnom stadione mantinely.


----------



## Azbest

*Prešov má nový zimný štadión, postavili ho za päť mesiacov*

_Pri aréne vznikne aj prvá Hokejová akadémia na Slovensku._




























http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/20378...-postavili-ho-za-pat-mesiacov.html?ref=njctse

Stadionom by som to nenazyval,skor zakrytou ladovou plochou.


----------



## JimmySK

*Niečo nové z Humenného. *
Zimný Štadión: 
Nové mantinely s plexisklami sú už namontované a v súčasnosti sa pracuje na najmodernejšej zvukovej technike, ktorá ozvučí celý priestor zimného štadióna. Okrem toho sa priebežne dopĺňajú lavičky aj na nových striedačkách a trestných laviciach. Zároveň sa čoskoro začne s náterom hracej plochy pre lepšiu viditeľnosť značenia čiar a na záver sa celá ľadová plocha zachladí.






































*Futbalový Štadión: *
Čoskoro bude zbúraná hlavná tribúna. Momentálne prebieha verejné obstarávanie na dokončenie búracích prác. 









zdroj: MSÚ Humenné, MHK Humenné


----------



## ayoz

DAC sa 19.11. predstaví na domácej ploche proti AS.


----------



## Subhuman

ayoz said:


> DAC sa 19.11. predstaví na domácej ploche proti AS.


fuha 6839 miest


----------



## _Angel_

ayoz said:


> DAC sa 19.11. predstaví na domácej ploche proti AS.


How much does it cost?


----------



## Nihillek

SunshineBB said:


> To je uplne ina liga. Svetelne roky pred nami.


Takže sú pred nami niekoľko biliónov kilometrov? :lol:


----------



## michaelse

nuz tak daleko nie ale minimalne maju naskok 15-20 odpracovanych rokov,totizto priblizne tolko im trvalo nez dali hokejovu infrastrukturu do sucasneho stavu


----------



## vitacit

tie stare presovske fotky su uzasne. aj z historickeho hladiske kedzde ako sa zmenil presov odvtedy - mestska hala, sekcov na pozadi...


----------



## ayoz

Ďalší SEDlAcky štadión na obzore http://www.mfktatran.sk/clanok/2115-stane-sa-sen-skutocnostou


----------



## chefe

ja proti seda skladackam nic nemam, len jedine co mi vadi, ze sklon tribun je dost maly. Ked si porovnate ako vyzera prvych 8 radov v slovacku a 8 radov v senici, tak je to dost velky vyskovy rozdiel.


----------



## SunshineBB

chefe said:


> ja proti seda skladackam nic nemam, len jedine co mi vadi, ze sklon tribun je dost maly. Ked si porovnate ako vyzera prvych 8 radov v slovacku a 8 radov v senici, tak je to dost velky vyskovy rozdiel.


Mne osobne sa stadion v Uherskom Hradisti nepaci, a jednym z dovodov su prave prilis strme tribuny. Asi to znie cudne, ale je to tak.


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Ďalší SEDlAcky štadión na obzore http://www.mfktatran.sk/clanok/2115-stane-sa-sen-skutocnostou



Ak by si bol niekedy v Liptovskom Mikulasi, tak by si vedel, ze ich stadion je otrasny. Az toto je sedlacky stadion. S touto SEDOu to bude 100 krat lepsie, tak teda nerozumiem tejto narazke. 

LM nie je ziadne velkomesto, futbal tam nema ziadnu vyraznejsiu historiu, druholigove muzstvo bez vyrazneho financneho donora. A nic z toho sa zrejme v najblizsej dobe ani menit nebude. A plus sa tam planuje aj rekonstrukcia zimneho stadiona, ktora je tiez velmi potrebna. Cize ani mesto nebude mat peniaze nazvys. SEDA je racionalne riesenie pre Liptovsky Mikulas. Ci sa tam ma postavit 10 tis. stadion za 18 mil. eur? :banana:


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> Ak by si bol niekedy v Liptovskom Mikulasi, tak by si vedel, ze ich stadion je otrasny. Az toto je sedlacky stadion. S touto SEDOu to bude 100 krat lepsie, tak teda nerozumiem tejto narazke.
> 
> LM nie je ziadne velkomesto, futbal tam nema ziadnu vyraznejsiu historiu, druholigove muzstvo bez vyrazneho financneho donora. A nic z toho sa zrejme v najblizsej dobe ani menit nebude. A plus sa tam planuje aj rekonstrukcia zimneho stadiona, ktora je tiez velmi potrebna. Cize ani mesto nebude mat peniaze nazvys. SEDA je racionalne riesenie pre Liptovsky Mikulas. Ci sa tam ma postavit 10 tis. stadion za 18 mil. eur? :banana:


Ciastocne mas (imho) pravdu. ALE....tie mikrostadioniky su na.....FURT. Navzdy. Na 50 rokov. Mozno aj viac. To, co sa tam postavi, to tam bude stat pre nasich vnukov. Na nejake "mozne rozsirenie kapacit" zabudni. V Trnave bude NAVZDY stadion aky je, v KE bude 9000-ova budka najblizsich 50 rokov, a v PO to bude dokonca 6000. Ak sa nemylim.
Je sice pravda, ze LM nie je futbalova basta, ale na SK mame snad 1,5 futbalovej basty. Jedna je v BA, a druha v Trnave. Mozno snad este DS. Vsetko ostatne je doslova nevyspytatelne...V RS bol futbal, uz nie je. V HE bol fubal, uz nie je. V BJ bol futbal, uz nie je. V Dubnici bol futbal, uz nie je. Tym chcem povedat to, ze tak, ako futbal v LM nema ziadny vyraznu historiu, tak ju raz moze mat. A ak po vsetkych mestach postavi 3,5 tisicova skladacka, bude tam navzdy. Tak, ako stavat 15 000 betonovy stadion v LM je jeden extrem, tak druhy extrem je stavat v krajskych a (niektorych) okresnych mestach 3 ci 6 tisicove mikrobudky.


----------



## ayoz

Ako mne ani nevadí kapacita, ale prevedenie... zase 2 a 3/4 tribúny Seda... To sa nmôžu ísť spýtať do ZM, Podbrezovej alebo Michaloviec, že kto to im spravil? Lebo takto naozaj každé slovenské mesto bude mať doslova identický, generický, neosobný štadión bez štipky nejakej originality alebo atmosféry.


----------



## simiKE

nema seda nahodou nejaku zmluvu so sfz ? alebo ze ten kto si da sedu tak ma nejaku vyhodu alebo zlavu


----------



## ayoz

Nejakú zmluvu má, ale ako funguje neviem.


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Ako mne ani nevadí kapacita, ale prevedenie... zase 2 a 3/4 tribúny Seda... To sa nmôžu ísť spýtať do ZM, Podbrezovej alebo Michaloviec, že kto to im spravil? Lebo takto naozaj každé slovenské mesto bude mať doslova identický, generický, neosobný štadión bez štipky nejakej originality alebo atmosféry.


Ako ja suhlasim s tebou,a aj so siravakom vyssie. Vadi mi, ze tie stadiony sa zacinaju dost zlievat a vyzeraju ozaj niektore velmi neosobne ako napr. tribuny v Senici a v Poprade. A rovnako aj tie 2 a 3/4 tribuny okolo hracej plochy a prekryvanie chybajucich tribun plachtou. To mi tiez velmi vadi, aj ked v tomto som optimista a snad budu mat mesta a kluby na zreteli, ze ich stadionom chyba par tribun a najdu casom chybajuce peniaze aj na ne. A radsej by som videl stadiony ako v Michalovviach ci v ZM na Slovensku. Ale bohuzial peniaze nepustia. Tie SEDA stadiony su jednoducho lacnejsie a aj racionalnejsie pri sucasnom divackom zaujme o futbal na SVK.

To, ze bude mat Liptovsky Mikulas, Zvolen ci Bardejov SEDU mi ale az tak velmi nevadi... problem mam uz ale so SEDOU vo velkych krajskych mestach ako BB, Presov ci Nitra. Tie mesta by si zasluzili nieco dostojnejsie.


----------



## eddieivo

http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clano...-budu-hrat-na-zrekonstruovanom-stadione/70157


----------



## Gilles_from_KE

Odkedy sa rozbehol projekt obnovy štadiónov tak tu mnohí z vás šíria mýtus o ,,večných" seda štadiónoch na 50 rokov. Je to totálny blud. Nie je predsa nič jednoduchšie ako rozobrať túto skladačku a nahradiť ju niečím lepším a väčším. Dokonca sa dá aj speňažiť jednoduchým presunom do iného mesta. Ak bolo niečo na desaťročia tak to boli určite tie zemné valy (pasienky, VŠA, Dukla atď.). Pre mestá, v ktorých doteraz Seda vyrástla si naozaj neviem predstaviť nič lepšie. Malé mestá bez tradície tak majú skvelé podmienky na rozvoj. Samozrejme súhlasím, že by to chcelo väčšiu kreativitu a širšiu ponuku od Sedy čo sa týka alternatívnych riešení jednotlivých detailov a prvkov. Poprípade konkurenciu v podobe iného dodávateľa, ktorý by bol rovnako podporovaný zo strany SFZ. Ale keďže je dosť možné, že firma je napojená na SMER a potrebovala iba zarobiť, tak sa konkurencie asi nedočkáme. Nečudoval by som sa ak by vysvitlo, že celý tento projekt vznikol hlavne z tohto dôvodu. Príkladov máme mnoho (protihlukové steny na diaľniciach, mestské parkovanie atď.) Naspäť však k štadiónom a teraz pôjdem možno trochu do extrému. Seda by mala vyrásť v každom krajskom meste kde má futbal tradíciu z federálnych čias ale bohužiaľ posledné roky majú existenčné problémy a chátrajúci štadión. Mestá by sa mohli postarať o štadión a kluby by tak mali možnosť reštartovať sa. S rastom klubu sa môže meniť aj jedna Seda tribúna za druhou na kvalitnú železo betónovú ako by sme si to všetci priali.


----------



## wuane

Tiez sa mi zdaju niektore rakcie prehnane. Myslim si ze vo vacsine pripadov, kde boli SEDA tribuny pouzite, ide o adekvatny projekt, a je naozaj len minimum pripadov, kde sa tak zhodnotit neda.

Stale sa tu rozobera vzhlad a monotonnost, ale treba si uvedomit ze tie kluby su casto len poloprofesionalne a v malych mestach. Doteraz tam bola jedna vacsia betonova tribuna so zazemim, a pripadne nejaky betonovy oval (alebo aj nie), daleko od ihriska. Takto ziskali kluby sice montovane tribuny rovnakeho vzhladu, ale blizko pri ihrisku, zastresene miesta a vsetky na sedenie. Je to brutalny posun vpred, ak sa bavime o druhych ci dokonca tretich ligach.

Kde pre SEDA tribuny nevidim priestor, a povazujem ich za nevhodne v sucasnej podobe su mesta, ktore splnaju sucasne vsetky tieto parametre:
1/ krajske mesto - velky pocet obyvatelov
2/ dlha tradicia futbalu - perspektiva snahy o udrzanie sa v najvyssej sutazi dlhodobo
3/ Ambicia hostit medzistatne reprezentacne zapasy

Tym padom mi pride uplne v pohode ak bude v 1. lige 5-6 "betonovych" stadionov, a zvysok budu doplnujuce kluby, ktore laviruju medzi 1. a 2. ligou a ktore maju SEDA tribuny na urovni napr. Senice. 

Debata o tom, co sa ma stavat v nizsich ligach je uplne bezpredmetna. O plosnej modernizacii stadionov napriec takmer troma ligami sa mi ani nesnivalo. A to nejdem obhajovat SMERakov, ale za toto maju u mna male plus.


----------



## michaelse

Seda tribuna sa da nadstavit,lepsie povedane obstavit dalsou tribunou,odrezat strechu a zanou postavit dalsie poschodie tribuny,tam problem nevidim,je to len otazka potreby vacsej kapacity a samozrejme otazka financii

dokonca si dovolim tvrdit ze taky kvalitnejsi upgrade dokaze taky nudny uniformovany stadionik posunut o dva leveli vyssie ale osobne ak sa ma vo vacsom meste stavat stadion tak seda nikdy!!aj ked je mozny upgrade aky som spomenula jeto sice lepsie ako stare betonove rujny ale zaroven je to taky typ stadiona za ktory by som sa v krajskom meste hanbil 

okresne mesta o.k. tam nech je aj seda ved to je projekt hodiaci sa presne do okresnych mensich miest ved napriklad vsenici je to dostatocne riesenie dobry vyhlad je ,len zazemie pod tribunou nejake vybudovat lebo tam to pokulhava najviac

no a ono preco sa buduje seda,a nehlada sa ine riesenie?? seda je naprojektovana roky a vdaka tomu je to ovela lahsie,prijat uz nakresleny projekt, a nemusiet sa stym babrat vybavovat riesit,je to v podstatne copy and paste system
v konecnom vysledku to financne vyjde mozno narovnako ,seda je zrejme jemne lacnejsia lebo uz je davno nakreslena a maju vyrobnu linku na dieli a sedacky ale tam maju nejaku vatuna "kavicku" takze sa to vyrovnava


----------



## SunshineBB

Ano, SEDA moze byt v mensich mestach, s tym predsa nie je ziadny problem, nevidim problem ani v tom, ze su takmer rovnake, pretoze v podstate rovnake stadiony mame dva (Poprad,Senica) a vsetko ostatne co sa stavia (Zvolen, Bardejov, atd) je mierne odlisne, cize tu nie je taka situacia, ako sa moze niekomu zdat, ze je po krajine 20 rovnaky stadionov. 

Problem je skor v tom, ze tak ako moze SEDA stadion vyzerat dobre (napr.Karvina) tak moze vyzerat uplne nahovno (napr. Bardejov), a mam pocit, ze u nas na Slovensku sme si vybrali skor tu druhu moznost. Ja nepovazujem 2 na seba nenadvazujuce pohodene a nedorobene tribunky v Bardejove za stadion ale skor za vysmech. Navyse ide o stadion klubu, na ktory kedysi chodili tisice divakov a na tak male mesto ma celkom slusnu historiu. 

Len pre porovnanie. 



















To je zrejme problem v nasich koncinach, na zakladanie jednoduche, na montaz jednoduche, cenovo relativne pristupne, no u nas sa to jednoducho neda. Postavit dve tribuny a tretiu nie, nespojit ich ked su na to prefabrikovane diely to je hanba. Navyse zadna cast tribun je u nas zrejme len pre pavučiny, pritom ide o priestor ktory sa da vyuzit na X veci, staci par tvaroviek a dvaja cigani na vikend. 

FICO je hrdina pre jeho prispevok futbalu, no zostavaju tu namiesto toho len taketo smiesne pomníky.

Takze SEDA ano, ale inym sposobom.


----------



## simiKE

ale v tom pripade uz nejde o problem SEDY ale o konkretne kluby a ich projekty ..ked chceli mat 2 tribuny pohodene pri ihrisku a na tretej strane len plachtu tak to je ich vec


----------



## wuane

^^
^^
Ano, suhlasim ze sa to da riadne domrvit, a ten Bardejov je doslova neproporcny. Povodna tribuna je aj na celoslovenske pomery dost velka a nove SEDA tribuny su v podstate najmensie varianty. V tomto konkretnom pripade by som skor volil len jednu protilahlu tribunu s co najvacsim poctom radov kolko by rozpocet dovolil, a tu za branou by som vynechal. Takto su oproti 20 radovej tribune dve 6 radove (cisla ilustracne strielam). Trochu neproporcia. hno:


----------



## p182

^^ presne tak. tvrdil som to aj ja. mali radsej oproti hlavnej postavit poriadnu tribunu. furt by to bolo lepsie ako to co tam stoji teraz.


----------



## siravak

Azbest said:


> 12 000 to urcite nebude...to cislo je zo stareho projektu tzv. anglickeho stadiona ktory mal vyrast v presove za prielozneho ery...
> 
> Kapacita sa ma pohybovat niekde okolo 6500...


Tiez som si to myslel...ale...v clanku sa pise ze: "„Drobnými úpravami sa môže stať, že budeme mať o 100 miest viac alebo menej. V princípe by sme však chceli zachovať štadión tak ako je nakreslený,“ dodal konateľ FTA.". 

A "nakresleny" je pre 12 000. Titulka pise to iste....nuz....uvidime.

Ale logicky by to bolo ako to pisu v Korzari. Oval 5000, a tribuna 1500. Hoci na druhej strane v Korzari pisu ze stadion by mal mat "minimalne" 6500 sedaciek. Co vsak neznamena ze to nemoze by viac...


----------



## chefe

nebude to 12000, tie seda tribuny su 1600 + 1600 +1600 = 4800. Ta hlavna sa mi az o tolko vecsia nezda


----------



## Azbest

siravak said:


> Tiez som si to myslel...ale...v clanku sa pise ze: "„Drobnými úpravami sa môže stať, že budeme mať o 100 miest viac alebo menej. V princípe by sme však chceli zachovať štadión tak ako je nakreslený,“ dodal konateľ FTA.".
> 
> A "nakresleny" je pre 12 000. Titulka pise to iste....nuz....uvidime.
> 
> Ale logicky by to bolo ako to pisu v Korzari. Oval 5000, a tribuna 1500. Hoci na druhej strane v Korzari pisu ze stadion by mal mat "minimalne" 6500 sedaciek. Co vsak neznamena ze to nemoze by viac...



opravim ta  ak si precitas hodnotnejsi clanok v korzari tak zistis ze ´´nakresleny´´ je pre kapacitu cca 6500


----------



## siravak

Azbest said:


> opravim ta  ak si precitas hodnotnejsi clanok v korzari tak zistis ze ´´nakresleny´´ je pre kapacitu cca 6500


Ja opravim teba . Ak si precitas dnesny clanok z Pravdy, titulka a samotny clanok vravi, ze povodny projekt, ktory je nakresleny pre 12 000, a s rozdielom cca 100 miest ho chcu zachovat tak ako bol nakresleny. 
V podstate si myslim, ze to bude asi tych 6500. Nechapem vsak, ako moze Pravda "vyfabrikovat" takyto clanok plny nepresnosti (alebo presnosti).
Uz aj tych 12000 sa mi zda pre Presov doslova urazka.


----------



## Azbest

Ano pravda vyprodukovala uplnu sracku plnu nepresnych a zavadzajucich informacii...

Staru kapacitu prisudila novemu stadionu  ...riadna amaterina


----------



## siravak

Nechapem ale, ak bol nakresleny v roku 2008 pre 6500 miest, to mal akoze stat vtedy 23 milionov? To tam planovali sedacky zo zlata, ci ako?


----------



## simiKE

cele zle su tie infa v tom clanku  ale ja som to pochopil ze pre 12 000 bol v roku 2008 za 23 milonov..v tom clanku a teraz je od toho isteho architekta pre 6500


----------



## Azbest

Takze este raz :lol:

simiKe ma pravdu....

tento projekt je z roku 2008 a ma kapacitu 12 000 a hodnotu 23mega...je v podstatne uz zabudnuty a nema nic spolocne s terajsou rekonstrukciou...to by musel ten brigadnik z pravdy ovsem vediet a nepliest jablka s hruskami....


----------



## SunshineBB

Jasne ze je to novinarsky gulas, to by k tym SEDA tribunam museli pristavit novu tribunu z Tehelneho pola 

Ale skor ma zaujal nazor, ze aj ked 12 000 , ale stale je to malicko, ta by som sa chcel pana Siravaka spytat aku kapacitu by si prosil v Presove. Alebo tu snad niekto caka ze zase raz pride Zaragoza a zase raz za 30 rokov pride 14 tisic ludi?


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Jasne ze je to novinarsky gulas, to by k tym SEDA tribunam museli pristavit novu tribunu z Tehelneho pola
> 
> Ale skor ma zaujal nazor, ze aj ked 12 000 , ale stale je to malicko, ta by som sa chcel pana Siravaka spytat aku kapacitu by si prosil v Presove. Alebo tu snad niekto caka ze zase raz pride Zaragoza a zase raz za 30 rokov pride 14 tisic ludi?


20 000.


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> 20 000.




Do prveho aprila mame este mesiac a pol nie?


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Do prveho aprila mame este mesiac a pol nie?


Nie, nie. Ty si v mojich ociach 1.april kazdy den :lol:


----------



## lukass111

SunshineBB said:


> Jasne ze je to novinarsky gulas, to by k tym SEDA tribunam museli pristavit novu tribunu z Tehelneho pola
> 
> Ale skor ma zaujal nazor, ze aj ked 12 000 , ale stale je to malicko, ta by som sa chcel pana Siravaka spytat aku kapacitu by si prosil v Presove. Alebo tu snad niekto caka ze zase raz pride Zaragoza a zase raz za 30 rokov pride 14 tisic ludi?


tiez som sa chytal za hlavu, ale vsimol som si tu uz, ze je trochu uleteny, neviem na com fici  ved tych 6000-7000 mozno nikdy v presove nezaplnia


----------



## Nihillek

lukass111 said:


> tiez som sa chytal za hlavu, ale vsimol som si tu uz, ze je trochu uleteny, neviem na com fici  ved tych 6000-7000 mozno nikdy v presove nezaplnia


Presov ma cez 90 000 obyvatelov, cize dost velky divacky potencial a ak sa raz ten klub pozviecha a nebodaj sa dostane do europskych predkol, nevidim dovod preco by nezaplnil 7000. Mne osobne pride tiez ta kapacita na to mesto mala, vedel by som si predstavit nieco ako maju v Dunajskej. Ale zas na druhej strane je pravda, ze na ligu im bude tych 6 - 7 tisic stacit bohato...


----------



## simiKE

keby sa stalo ze akykolvek klub sa pozviecha a bude pravidelne hrat pohare, tym padom dotiahne sponzorov a ludi ..vzdy je lahsie sedu odmontovat presunut inde a na jej mieste postavit lepsie tribuny s vacsou kapacitou, bohuzial kluby na vychode su v situacii zeby im stacili stadiony aj s kapacitou 4000..taka je pravda


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> keby sa stalo ze akykolvek klub sa pozviecha a bude pravidelne hrat pohare, tym padom dotiahne sponzorov a ludi ..vzdy je lahsie sedu odmontovat presunut inde a na jej mieste postavit lepsie tribuny s vacsou kapacitou, bohuzial kluby na vychode su v situacii zeby im stacili stadiony aj s kapacitou 4000..taka je pravda


No neviem. Nech je uz argument akykolvek, Presov, ako krajske mesto, tretie najvacsie na Slovensku, s relativne bohatou futbalovou historiou si zasluzi nieco viac, ako 6 tisicove futbalove ihrisko.


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> No neviem. Nech je uz argument akykolvek, Presov, ako krajske mesto, tretie najvacsie na Slovensku, s relativne bohatou futbalovou historiou si zasluzi nieco viac, ako 6 tisicove futbalove ihrisko.


To ze je Presov tretie najvacsie mesto nie je absolutne ziaden argument. Argumentom su divacke navstevy v minulosti, ktore jasne odzrkadluju divacky potencial klubu.

Ja mam v divacky potencialoch nasich klubov svoju predstavu a ta sa z 20 tisicovym stadionom v Presove bohuzial nezhoduje (samozrejme netvrdim ze moj nazor je smerodajny)

20 000 - Trnava, Slovan
15 000 - Zilina, Dunajska Streda,
10 000 - Kosice, Nitra, Presov, Bystrica, Trencin, Ruzomberok
5000 - Senica, Moravce, Michalovce atd

Este pochopim argument Kosicanov pre 15 - 20 tisicovy stadion vzhladom na velkost mesta, ale tie maju 240 000 obyvatelov

A ak sa ti nepozdava moj pohlad na vec, pozri sa na kapacitu stadionov napriklad v Cechach kde radovo vacsie mesta a futbalovo silnejsie kluby ako Presov maju daleko od 20 tisic, a ani pri stavbe novych stadionov s takou kapacitou nepocitaju. Plzen, Hradec Kralove, Liberec, Budejovice, Olomouc su vacsie mesta, v silnejsej lige, na inej futbalovej urovni a kapacity ich stadionov sa pohybuju okolo 10 tisic. 20 tisic maju len velkokluby Sparta a Slavia, o tak velkych stadionoch si mozu dovolit rozpravat este tak v Ostrave a hlavne v Brne, kde by ta kapacita mohla byt este vyssia.

Ale nie v Presove. Ano, 6000 je malo, 10 000 by bolo fajn, ale 20 000, to je sen, utopia.


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> To ze je Presov tretie najvacsie mesto nie je absolutne ziaden argument. Argumentom su divacke navstevy v minulosti, ktore jasne odzrkadluju divacky potencial klubu.
> 
> Ja mam v divacky potencialoch nasich klubov svoju predstavu a ta sa z 20 tisicovym stadionom v Presove bohuzial nezhoduje (samozrejme netvrdim ze moj nazor je smerodajny)
> 
> 20 000 - Trnava, Slovan
> 15 000 - Zilina, Dunajska Streda,
> 10 000 - Kosice, Nitra, Presov, Bystrica, Trencin, Ruzomberok
> 5000 - Senica, Moravce, Michalovce atd


dunajska streda 15 000? to je dost prestrelene vzhladom na velkost mesta. 

Obyvateľstvo DS	22 652


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> To ze je Presov tretie najvacsie mesto nie je absolutne ziaden argument. Argumentom su divacke navstevy v minulosti, ktore jasne odzrkadluju divacky potencial klubu.
> 
> Ja mam v divacky potencialoch nasich klubov svoju predstavu a ta sa z 20 tisicovym stadionom v Presove bohuzial nezhoduje (samozrejme netvrdim ze moj nazor je smerodajny)
> 
> 20 000 - Trnava, Slovan
> 15 000 - Zilina, Dunajska Streda,
> 10 000 - Kosice, Nitra, Presov, Bystrica, Trencin, Ruzomberok
> 5000 - Senica, Moravce, Michalovce atd
> 
> Este pochopim argument Kosicanov pre 15 - 20 tisicovy stadion vzhladom na velkost mesta, ale tie maju 240 000 obyvatelov
> 
> A ak sa ti nepozdava moj pohlad na vec, pozri sa na kapacitu stadionov napriklad v Cechach kde radovo vacsie mesta a futbalovo silnejsie kluby ako Presov maju daleko od 20 tisic, a ani pri stavbe novych stadionov s takou kapacitou nepocitaju. Plzen, Hradec Kralove, Liberec, Budejovice, Olomouc su vacsie mesta, v silnejsej lige, na inej futbalovej urovni a kapacity ich stadionov sa pohybuju okolo 10 tisic. 20 tisic maju len velkokluby Sparta a Slavia, o tak velkych stadionoch si mozu dovolit rozpravat este tak v Ostrave a hlavne v Brne, kde by ta kapacita mohla byt este vyssia.
> 
> Ale nie v Presove. Ano, 6000 je malo, 10 000 by bolo fajn, ale 20 000, to je sen, utopia.



Pre teba to argument nie je, pre mna to argument urcite je. 
Divacky potencial kluby je vzdy taky, aky je futbalovy potencial klubu. Ak sa postavi ihrsko pre 6000, bude tam stat 50 rokov. A stavim sa s tebou o co len chces, ze aj keby teraz zacal robit Presov futbal ako Zilina, ci Plzen, tie 6000 prvomajove tribunky tam budu stat kym nezhniju. simiKE tvrdu ze sa daju rozmontovat, a postavit vacsie, a ja tvrdim, ze aj keby Presov zacal hrat pravidelne rok co rok LM, ta zelena budka bude postavena na dalsich 50 rokov. A ak veris v opak, tak ti ten tvoj oprimizmus uprimne zavidim. 

Dalej pises toto: 
20 000 - Trnava, Slovan
15 000 - Zilina, Dunajska Streda,
10 000 - Kosice, Nitra, Presov, Bystrica, Trencin, Ruzomberok
5000 - Senica, Moravce, Michalovce atd

Tak tomu uz fakt nerozumiem...v BA chodi na Slovan 800 (slovom OSEMSTO) divakov. To nech tam rovno postavia stadion pre dvojnasobok, teda 1600 ludi. To bude logicke. 
V Ziline nebolo nie 15, ale ani len 10 000 ludi na ligu snad......nikdy. Jej navstevy sa tiez pohybuju okolo 2-3 000. Dunajska CELA ma tusim 20000, ako je mozne ze stavaju stadion pre 12 ci kolko tisic ?
V Nitre zdochol futbalovy pes, Bystrica zmizla z futbaloveho sveta, v Trencine to bude fungovat pokial tam je ten holandan. Ked odide, odide aj Trencin. 
V podstate, VSETKO co si napisal je "cele zle". Zopakujem este raz: Ak to beres podla aktualnych navstev v lige, na Slovensku nepotrebujeme ani jeden jediny stadion vacsi nez 3,5 tisic. 
Ale ja sa pytam....JE toto argument? Ozaj mame stavat nove futbalove stadiony mensie nez hojekove haly, len preto ze niekto sa onanuje vetami, ake som ti napisal hore? 
Ty argumentujes ceskymi mestami. A ja ti budem oponovat tymto:

Dansko - 
Aalborg (104 000) 16 000
Esbjerg (71 000) 18 000
FC Midtjylland (47 000) 12 000
Odense (166 000) 15 000
Randers (60 000) 12 000


Belgicko
Lokeren (37 000) 12 000
Gent (247 000) 20 000
Malinas (78 000) 14 000
Charleroi (204 000) 25 000

Norsko
Vålerenga Oslo 25.572 
Brann Bergen (275 000) 17 000
Kristiansand (81 000) 14 500 

Vybral som tri male krajiny. Schvalne som si vsak vybral kluby, ktore nikdy nic nevyhrali, a nikdy nic nevyhraju. Jasne ze v tychto krajinach su aj mensie mesta, s mensimi stadionmi, ako aj vacsie mesta s vacsimi stadionmi.
Ale ked mozu mat v nejakom 71 000 Esbjergu, v ktorom neviem ci uz skoncila 2 sv. vojna stadion pre 18 000, nevidim ani najmensi dovod, preco by nemohol stat v PO stadion pre aspon 15 000. Vlastne vidim...pretoze my sme taki. Malicki. Utlni. Skromni. Troskari. Uz som to tu raz napisal, ale keby sme mohli, pokupili by sme si vsetci jedosedackovy Renault Twizi. 

Teraz ale vazne...BB, mas auto? Ake? Alebo inac sa spytam...kolko miestne ? Pat? Chyba! Obrovska chyba. Zakazdym ked sa vezies sam, 4 miesta su prazdne. 
A v tomto duchu treba stavat 6000 sedy v krajskych mestach. 
6 a pol tisicovy Presov, a 9000 Kosice su vysmech. Najma preto ze tu budu nove stadiony, ktore tam budu stat 50 rokov. A o opaku ma nikdy nepresvedcis. A najhorsie na tom je to, ze v mestach, kde futbalu sefuju futbalovi papalasi, sa postavia aspon ake take stadioniky. (BA, Trnava, DS, Trencin). No a pocitam, ze v mestach ako PO, KE, BB..postavia akukolvek miniauturnu kadibudku, za patnasobnu cenu, lebu ludia ktori o tom rozhodnu, maju futbal v peerdeli.


Poviem to inac...: Verim, a ozaj ze tomu verim, ze raz bude chodit v BA 20 000, v KE 20 000, v Trnave 20 000, V BB a PO po 10 - 15 000. 
Skutocne pevne verim ze raz ten futbal na Slovensku ozije, a bude taky isty kulturny fenomen ako v mnohych inych krajinach. Kedysi chodilo na Slovan 25 000 ludi. Vo VSA sa ich tlacilo 30 000. A dufam, ze tie navstevy sa raz na slovensky futbal vratia. Tak, ako uz treti rok po sebe hokejovy Slovan vypredava svoju 10 000 halu (ktora mala byt jednoznacne 15 000-ova), tak raz ten futbal ozije tiez.


----------



## Rybiz

Na zaklade coho tomu veris? Kedy bolo v Presove na futbale viac ako 10000 ludi? Este vo federalnej lige za Bubenkovej ery? Ligy co si napisal su o dost kvalitnejsie a je tam neporovnatelne vacsi divacky zaujem - uplne od veci. Na Slovensku je presne opacny trend ako to comu ty veris (bohuzial). Ak by sa postavil 20000 stadion v Presove a kapacita by sa aj vyuzila tak by sme vsetci boli radi ale nikto ti nezaplati 2x vacsi stadion len pre tvoj dobry pocit ked realita je taka, ze tam nikto nechodi. A nebavime sa len o aktualnych navstevach ako pises ale aj minulych.


----------



## Azbest

takze mame o com debatit jak tak pozeram :cheers: 
Presne tak ja by som si tiez zelal v Presove co najvacsi stadion ale realita je taka ze ak postavime 7 tisicovy tak budem rad...ako pise sunshineBB 10 000 je ideal ktory by si Presov zasluzil...nic viac nic menej...15 a 20 000 stadiony v presove chcu ludia ktori este veria v tu zaslu slavu tatrana,,ktori veria ze ak raz pride doba ked budeme hrat europu tak 15 tisicovy stadion bude nepostacujuci a ja im to nevycitam..tiez si to zelam ale po mojich skusenostiach s nasim futbalom vam vravim ze vypredat 15 000 stadion pravidelne a nie raz za 5 rokov by bol husarsky kusok....jednoducho uz nezijeme v 90 rokoch kedy ludia navstevovali cez vikendy len sportoviska a krcmy  ...dnes sa chodi do maxu ochvilku sa bude chodit do eperie a aby toho nebolo malo tak nam postavia forum priamo v centre  ...futbal je jednoducho na okraji spolocnosti...dnes je ten co chodi na domacu ligu povazovany za blazna v horsich pripadoch za extremistu...pokial sa nezmeni tato mentalita z obchodno konzumnej na sportovu tak nikdy nebudeme vypredavat stadiony...


----------



## siravak

Rybiz said:


> Na zaklade coho tomu veris? Kedy bolo v Presove na futbale viac ako 10000 ludi? Este vo federalnej lige za Bubenkovej ery? Ligy co si napisal su o dost kvalitnejsie a je tam neporovnatelne vacsi divacky zaujem - uplne od veci. Na Slovensku je presne opacny trend ako to comu ty veris (bohuzial). Ak by sa postavil 20000 stadion v Presove a kapacita by sa aj vyuzila tak by sme vsetci boli radi ale nikto ti nezaplati 2x vacsi stadion len pre tvoj dobry pocit ked realita je taka, ze tam nikto nechodi. A nebavime sa len o aktualnych navstevach ako pises ale aj minulych.


Vobec tu nejde o 20 000 Presov. BB sa ma ironicky pytal kolko by si "Pan Siravak zelal", a ja som tu ironicky z voleja odpovedal: "20 000". Vidim ze som mal napisat asi 50 000, aby to bolo spravne pochopene. Nazor moze mat kazdy clovek aky len chce. Moj je ten, ze raz ludia na futbal vratia. A tak isto aj ten, ze 6000 pre PO je zly zart.


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Vobec tu nejde o 20 000 Presov. BB sa ma ironicky pytal kolko by si "Pan Siravak zelal", a ja som tu ironicky z voleja odpovedal: "20 000". Vidim ze som mal napisat asi 50 000, aby to bolo spravne pochopene. Nazor moze mat kazdy clovek aky len chce. Moj je ten, ze raz ludia na futbal vratia. A tak isto aj ten, ze 6000 pre PO je zly zart.


Pises ze 12 000 je malicko a 20 000 si teraz oznacil za vlastnu ironiu tak aku mas vlastne predstavu? Inak je cela tato debata zbytocna.

Ak si troll alebo si z nas robis prdel tak povedz rovno a nemusime tu stracat cas. Dokazal by som odpovedat na tvoj rozsiahly post z dnesneho rana ale neviem teraz ci to ma vyznam.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Pises ze 12 000 je malicko a 20 000 si teraz oznacil za vlastnu ironiu tak aku mas vlastne predstavu? Inak je cela tato debata zbytocna.
> 
> Ak si troll alebo si z nas robis prdel tak povedz rovno a nemusime tu stracat cas. Dokazal by som odpovedat na tvoj rozsiahly post z dnesneho rana ale neviem teraz ci to ma vyznam.



Nie, nie. Nema to vyznam. Ak opat argumentujes urazkami, radsej na moje prispevky neodpovedaj, a trolom si nazyvaj svojich doma, Mmoja predstava je od uplneho zaciatku taka, ze 6000 je pre PO malo.


----------



## lukass111

siravak. ale ty argumentujes na to, ze 12-tisic v presove je malo tym, ze ake velke mesto je a aky ma potencial, ale ked druhy napise trencin 10-tisic tak argumentujes ze naco, ved futbal/divaci tam bude len pokial tam je holandan, takze dve podobne situacie a dva totalne rozdielne pohlady, ved kolko bolo v presove na poslednych zapasoch? 1000? o tom ze slovan na novom tehelku ma velky potencial sa snad nemusime bavit, tak tu neargumentuj sucasnymi navstevami. my vsetci by sme si zelali, nech mame 5 stadionov s kapacitou 20000, ale naco? budu tu hnit 50 rokov ako past na oko, to radsej nech ma presov 7-tisic, ktory mozno raz dva razy do roka vypreda ako 20000, kde raz dva razy do roka pride 10 000 ludi, a na ostatnych zapasoch tam bude 2-3000


----------



## siravak

lukass111 said:


> siravak. ale ty argumentujes na to, ze 12-tisic v presove je malo tym, ze ake velke mesto je a aky ma potencial, ale ked druhy napise trencin 10-tisic tak argumentujes ze naco, ved futbal/divaci tam bude len pokial tam je holandan, takze dve podobne situacie a dva totalne rozdielne pohlady, ved kolko bolo v presove na poslednych zapasoch? 1000? o tom ze slovan na novom tehelku ma velky potencial sa snad nemusime bavit, tak tu neargumentuj sucasnymi navstevami. my vsetci by sme si zelali, nech mame 5 stadionov s kapacitou 20000, ale naco? budu tu hnit 50 rokov ako past na oko, to radsej nech ma presov 7-tisic, ktory mozno raz dva razy do roka vypreda ako 20000, kde raz dva razy do roka pride 10 000 ludi, a na ostatnych zapasoch tam bude 2-3000


Opat si nic nepochopil. Tak to Skusim este raz :
Neexistuje jeden jediny moj prispevok, kde by som BB oponoval, ze 10 000 je v PO malo. Napisal som, ze 12 000 je malicko, a ze 6500 je vysmech. A za tym si aj stojim. Je to moj nazor, ktory mi nikto nezmeni. Ked sa ma BB irobnicky spytal, aku by som si predstavoval, ironicky som mu odpovedal 20 000. A mal som radsej povedat 50 000. Alebo rovno 100 000. Nevidim ziadny problem v JEHO nazore ze 10 000 sa mu zda primerane. Mne sa vsak 6500 mali. A 12000 tiez. Ak by mal trinast, tak by to bolo lepsie. A ak by mal 15K, tak by to bolo este lepsie. Ak by mal 20K, tak by to bolo najlepsie. Vzdy som bol zastancom vacsich stadionov. Moje argumenty ohladom BA, ohladom holandana v Trencine, a ohladom malych navstev si pochopil presne opacne nez si mal. Pisem to vsetko s ironiou, pretoze nesuhlasim presne s tymto argumentom. Jasne ze BA ma mat mininalme 25K, a nemozeme tam postavit kadibudku pre 1600 sedadiel len preto, ze MOMENTALNE tam chodi na futbal 800 ludi. A ten isty argument sa snazim vysvetlit aj pri Presovskom stadione. Co si evidentne nepochopil. Ak chces, kludne si precitaj hentej post este raz. Dufam ze to pochopis. Alebo, sa Mozes na moje prispevky vykaslat, a nevsimat si ich.


----------



## Ayran

ja neviem, ale 6500 je pre prešov OK, hlavne teda su tam SEDA tribuny, ktoré si myslim neni problem prestavať na väčšie, predsa je to len konštrukcia, takže pre sučasnosť a na kvalitu ligy aka je by som povedal akurat, predsa len je lepšie mať maly plny ako velky prazdny štadion, aj v KE planuju 9000 z možnosťou na zväčšenie čo mi pride tiež fajn i ked, odhialdnuť od futbala tak velka multifunkčna arena na velke koncerty a podobne akcie by bodla, predsa len steelka je limitovana arena


----------



## michaelse

to co je naplanovane pre presov tak to je ,nazvy me to nutne minimum v ramci financnych moznosti aj ked malo by sa to byt potiahnut aspon na 10 tisicovu kapacitu
zaklad by mala byt poriadna hlavna tribuna ktorej by sa mala dat slusna a pekna architektura,zbytok kludne seda a v buducnosti ked bude potreba,vola a peniaze tak sa moze na druhej strane dlhu tribunu nadstavit druhym poschodim,odrezat na sede strechu nieje problem a pristavit zanou dalsiu tribunu


----------



## ayoz

Dnes to bol pre štadióny plodný deň, okrem košického (vo vlastnom vlákne) sa pohli veci aj v prípade trenčianskeho.

http://www.astrencin.sk/clanek.asp?...izaciu-riesila-renomovana-spolocnost-IFS-5430

Inak je teda smutné, že z krajských miest tak absolútne bez akejkoľvek informácie zostala už len BB (a to VŠC Dukla už rok hovorí o tom, ako o chvíľu predstavia projekt... S tým ako to odkladajú tu asi plánujú postaviť niečo na štýl Olympijskeho štadióna v Berlíne)...


----------



## SunshineBB

Ak na to nikto netlaci ... Dukla uz par rokov je len parodia ktora ma problem sama zo sebou, nie to este vyvijat aktivitu obladom stadiona, navyse pochybujem ze tretia liga ( ak vobec bude) sa bude hrat na Stiavnickach. A z hladiska atletiky ten stadion nie je na tak katastrofalnej urovni ako z hladiska futbalu. Povrchy su v pohode a tribuny mimo hlavnej altetov asi netrapia, zatial co pre futbal je tam vsetko zle, od travnika, tribun az po socialne zariadenia,bezpecnost a vstupy.


----------



## ayoz

Tak ale peniaze od SFZ nie sú neobmedzené...


----------



## siravak

V Nitre planuju rekonstrukciu 
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/218866-...-rekonstrukciou-stadiona-chcu-zacat-tento-rok

Zaujala ma uplne posledna veta: "...Nitra by chcela hrať na cudzom štadióne iba pri výmene trávnika, tribúny chce stavať za pochodu.". 

Viete niekto ako ten projekt vyzera? Pocitam ze kapacita bude opat smiesna.


----------



## simiKE

ten projekt to bude este od sfz da sa to vygooglit ..kapacita 8550 (11 radove seda tribuny a stara tribuna s novou strechou)


----------



## Anuris

siravak said:


> Viete niekto ako ten projekt vyzera? Pocitam ze kapacita bude opat smiesna.














> Nový štadión sa bude skladať z:
> 
> Jestvujúca tribúna A s kapacitou 2718 divákov - rekonštrukcia
> Tribúna B s prestrešením a kapacitou 1600 divákov - nová
> Tribúna C s prestrešením a kapacitou 1562 divákov - nová
> Tribúna D s prestrešením a kapacitou 1600 divákov - nová
> 
> Celkový počet divákov: 7480


http://www.nitralive.sk/spravy/6471...-do-vysky-2-milionov-eur-na-futbalovy-stadion


----------



## Azbest

Z tych vsetkych SEDAprojektov nasich stadionov je tento jednoznacne najkrajsi :cheers: parada pokial to bude vyzerat tak ako na obrazku mame dalsi pekny stadion do zbierky...


----------



## Scroman

Aj mne sa zo všetkých SEDÁckych projektov páči tento najviac. Pripomína mi trochu štadión Karvinej.


----------



## Azbest

Prešovský Velodróm v roku 1989.V pozadí je hokejový štadión. :cheers:


----------



## chefe

V nitre ak nepostavia rohove budovy, tak to bude asi ctrl+c a potom ctrl+v poprad


----------



## simiKE

tak treba si povedal ze vsade kde bude seda z 3 stran aj s rohmi tak to bude ako v poprade


----------



## chefe

ale tu sa mi praveze zda aj hlavana tribuna velmi podobna


----------



## DiegoPele

sm2011 said:


> Citam citam futbalove rastu ale strasne malo tu nachadzam o zimnych stadionoch tipsportligy....Nema niekto nejake info kde sa aspon rozmysla o novom stadione? napr. taka Nitra alebo BB... hokejom to tam posledne roky dost zije,pohybuju sa pravidelne na najvyssich prieckach.....chcelo by to aj nove zimne stadiony . Viem ze BB ma po rekonstrukcii ale ta kapacita 2841 divakov....to uz je naozaj malo....chcelo by to aspon 4841 ,podobne Nitra. Atd....ak mate niekto nieco nove skuste napisat....


Toto je asi jedine co sa chysta, ale nejaku pripadnu vizualizaciu som nenasiel. 
https://sport.sme.sk/c/20422130/liptovsky-mikulas-pripravuje-rekonstrukciu-zimneho-stadiona.html


----------



## siravak

Liptovsky Mikulas
http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/268471/foto-video-stadion-v-liptovskom-mikulasi-caka-velka-modernizacia/


----------



## Ayran

sm2011 said:


> Citam citam futbalove rastu ale strasne malo tu nachadzam o zimnych stadionoch tipsportligy....Nema niekto nejake info kde sa aspon rozmysla o novom stadione? napr. taka Nitra alebo BB... hokejom to tam posledne roky dost zije,pohybuju sa pravidelne na najvyssich prieckach.....chcelo by to aj nove zimne stadiony . Viem ze BB ma po rekonstrukcii ale ta kapacita 2841 divakov....to uz je naozaj malo....chcelo by to aspon 4841 ,podobne Nitra. Atd....ak mate niekto nieco nove skuste napisat....


v nitre to tam treba zburať a postaviť nove... tie šopy sa už moc opravovať neoplati, su to celkovo zle naprojektovane a dnes už nespotačujuce stavby


----------



## tomik95

*tomrox*

Ludia k tým hokejovým štadionom. Môj osobný nazor :ak dal štat neviem pred kolkymi rokmi money na futbalove štadiony na slovensku. Tak by bolo teraz vhodne aby odklepli aj hokejovym klubom. Predsa su to dva najpopularnejšie športy. A v porovnani v futbalovou infraštrukturou je ta hokejova 150 rokov pozadu . Češt vymimkam ako napr Košice.

Nešlo by len o rekonštrukciu alebo vystavbu novych štadionov.napr tie peniaze by niektore kluby použili na vystavbu treningovych hal alebo na niečo ine okolo hokeja.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak zrovna v Bystrici by som inu moznost ako vystavbu uplne novej haly niekde uplne inde ani nevidel. Ale vzhladom na to ze do tej starej sopy (najstarsej na slovensku) sa investovalo pred par rokmi (v ramci Ficovej kampane), tak to nijako ruzovo nevidim. Ale je to katastrofa, a aj ked ja vseobecne nie som za nejake vysoke kapacity nasich stadionov, 2800 sedaciek je tragikomedia pre popredny tim extraligy z 80 tisicoveho krajskeho mesta. V tomto smere zavidim napr. Spiskej , ktorej stadion je na troska inej urovni. Osobne sa mi samozrejme okrem Steel Areny a Nepelu paci aj Popradsky stadion. A tiez v Presove po pripadnej reko. by to bola celkom pekna arena. Minimalne tych 5000 by podla mna mali mat vsetky stadiony v lige.


----------



## chefe

SunshineBB said:


> Tak zrovna v Bystrici by som inu moznost ako vystavbu uplne novej haly niekde uplne inde ani nevidel. Ale vzhladom na to ze do tej starej sopy (najstarsej na slovensku) sa investovalo pred par rokmi (v ramci Ficovej kampane), tak to nijako ruzovo nevidim. Ale je to katastrofa, a aj ked ja vseobecne nie som za nejake vysoke kapacity nasich stadionov, 2800 sedaciek je tragikomedia pre popredny tim extraligy z 80 tisicoveho krajskeho mesta. V tomto smere zavidim napr. Spiskej , ktorej stadion je na troska inej urovni. Osobne sa mi samozrejme okrem Steel Areny a Nepelu paci aj Popradsky stadion. A tiez v Presove po pripadnej reko. by to bola celkom pekna arena. Minimalne tych 5000 by podla mna mali mat vsetky stadiony v lige.


ved pockaj ked postupi detva. Ak bude v prvej lige mikulas, detva, BB, nove zamky, tak co sa tyka stadinov, bude to bieda.


----------



## sm2011

DiegoPele said:


> Toto je asi jedine co sa chysta, ale nejaku pripadnu vizualizaciu som nenasiel.
> https://sport.sme.sk/c/20422130/liptovsky-mikulas-pripravuje-rekonstrukciu-zimneho-stadiona.html


Pristavba novych tribun....hm....neznie to zle . Snad tam ostane aspon terajsia kapacita 3680 ,resp. aby to nedopadlo ako v BB pod 2841 divakov , to uz je na najvyssiu ligu a take mesto troska slabe....nesnivam o 6000-7000 halach ako napriklad v CZ ale tak realne napr. LM aspon 3500 vsetko na sedenie....resp. BB aspon 4500 a pod. Dik za info, aspon nieco , lepsie ako nic. Som zvedavy hlavne na kapacitu.


----------



## sm2011

Ayran said:


> v nitre to tam treba zburať a postaviť nove... tie šopy sa už moc opravovať neoplati, su to celkovo zle naprojektovane a dnes už nespotačujuce stavby


Suhlasim. Akurat miesto kde sa nachadza stadion je nadherne,tak zburat a na tom istom mieste alebo aspon v blizkosti novy  . Co sa tyka kapacity aky mate nazor? Ja by som to tak realne videl na 5200-5500....podla mna staci. Momentalne maju 3600.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> Tak zrovna v Bystrici by som inu moznost ako vystavbu uplne novej haly niekde uplne inde ani nevidel. Ale vzhladom na to ze do tej starej sopy (najstarsej na slovensku) sa investovalo pred par rokmi (v ramci Ficovej kampane), tak to nijako ruzovo nevidim. Ale je to katastrofa, a aj ked ja vseobecne nie som za nejake vysoke kapacity nasich stadionov, 2800 sedaciek je tragikomedia pre popredny tim extraligy z 80 tisicoveho krajskeho mesta. V tomto smere zavidim napr. Spiskej , ktorej stadion je na troska inej urovni. Osobne sa mi samozrejme okrem Steel Areny a Nepelu paci aj Popradsky stadion. A tiez v Presove po pripadnej reko. by to bola celkom pekna arena. Minimalne tych 5000 by podla mna mali mat vsetky stadiony v lige.


Suhlasim , najvyssia sutaz , na nase pomery vacsie mesto, proste kapacita 2841 by mi krasne pasovala napr. na Detva....mensie mesto tak akurat ale nie pre BB....to je ako pises tak troska tragikomedia na tak hokejovu krajinu ako SK je....


----------



## sm2011

chefe said:


> ved pockaj ked postupi detva. Ak bude v prvej lige mikulas, detva, BB, nove zamky, tak co sa tyka stadinov, bude to bieda.[/QUMozno ani tak nevadi keby postupila aj Detva ved nech postupi ked vyhrali prvu ligu....ale viem o co sa bavime , kapacita....a ta by samozrejme bola napr.pri Detve velmi zla.....tam by pasovalo tych 2700-2800 , male mestecko.....to by bol podla mna ideal, to by sa dalo uzivit a zaplnit


----------



## ayoz

Tak u BB je síce smiešna tá kapacita, ale aspoň je ten štadión zrekonštruovaný a je tam v rámci možností dosť dobrý komfort pre divákov. Z tohto pohľadu je to jeden z najlepších štadiónov.

Inak to sponzorovanie hokejových štadiónov je predsa len ťažšie, keďže na ne treba neporovnateľne viac peňazí. Stačí sa pozrieť práve na BB, čo sa tam spravilo za nejaké 2-4 milióny. Na moderné nové by bolo treba aspoň 20 miliónov pri kapacite okolo 5 tisíc (napríklad český Chomutov) a aj to by bol lent en najnutnejší moderný štandard. Keby malo ísť o naozaj niečo na úrovni Slovnaft Areny s menšou kapacitou, tak tá cena by bola aspoň 2-3x vyššie (napríklad ako v Třínci). Ale napríklad v Česku to dokázali financovať z Eurofondov.


----------



## barborinho

tak 20 -30 milionov by stal taky stadion 5000 tisicovy to by sa musel spravit projekt ako na futbalove stadiony. vyhoda je ze by nam stacilo postavit povedzme 3 take stadiony . ostatne staci zrekonstruovat za par milionov


----------



## 1palob1

Žiar nad Hronom : 









































FB SEDA


----------



## siravak

Neskutocne skarede. Dokazem si predstavit tie plechove zvuky ked po tom clovek kraca. :-(


----------



## Ayran

su to male mesta, nepotrebuju 30 000 ovy štadion, zas sa pozerajme na veci realne, v ramci možnosti... budme radi, aspoň zato, kludne sa mohlo stať, že bez tohto projektu by sa do štadionov neinvestovalo dalšich 10 rokov ....


----------



## siravak

Nie, nie...teraz nenarazam na kapacitu. Len vravim, ze tie plechace su neskutocne skarede. Kedysi davno stala v MI autobusova stanice presne v tomto style. Kovove stlpy obtiahnute plechom. Ked fukal v zime vietor, cele to tam hrkotalo. Suhlasim ze investicia do stadionov bola zufalo potrebna, len ozaj nechapem ci to muselo byt nevyhnutne tak skarede ako tu, ci napriklad v BJ. Samozrejme, len moj nazor...


----------



## simiKE

ale tak napr tie tribuny v senici a poprade sa mi celkom pacia ..ked je to spojene


----------



## Subhuman

ono je to jedno nech su tie stadiony aj kovove, plechove...len nech nie su na jedno kopyto, keby aspon mal kazdy iny dizajn...


----------



## Jojco

nie som si celkom istý, či takáto strecha bude spĺňať svoj účel, na obrázku č.2 som naznačil, ako by mohla vyzerať strecha, ktorá zaistí komfort a pohodlie pre divákov.


----------



## siravak

Presne. Fuka z kazdej strany, prsi z kazdej strany. Ta strecha je skoro symbolicka.


----------



## JimmySK

Tiez si mysim, ze ta strecha nebude velmi splnat svoj účel. Už to mohli viac potiahnut...


----------



## p182

na mestkom zastupitelstve v bardejove, mesto planuje investovat do futbaloveho stadiona minimale 1 milion eur. bude sa to tykat hlavne dostavby severnej tribuny a umeleho osvetlenia.


----------



## simiKE

tak ako sa dalo cakat pomaly ale isto sa zacina areal stadionu lokomotivy v cermeli parcelovat  na rad prisli treningove ihriska a tenisove kurty...a mozme len hadat kedy zacne byt zaujimavy aj samotny pozemok pod stadionom


----------



## ayoz

Ako to momentálne vyzerá so 4 asi najočakávanejšími štadiónmi, ktoré sa ešte nestavajú? Myslím Prešov, Nitru, Trenčín a Košice. Nemalo by sa na všetkých štyroch pomaly začínať aspoň s niečím?


----------



## simiKE

kosice nic sa nestavia ani sa dlho nebude..vsetko co pocujes v mediach je klamstvo..1.3. mala byt vybrata firma pre povrchovu upravu a mala to robit od 1.4. samozrejme o firme ticho a nic sa nerobi...budem velmi prekvapeny ak sa naozaj nieco bude stavat zatial to vyzera na jeden fail


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> kosice nic sa nestavia ani sa dlho nebude..vsetko co pocujes v mediach je klamstvo..1.3. mala byt vybrata firma pre povrchovu upravu a mala to robit od 1.4. samozrejme o firme ticho a nic sa nerobi...budem velmi prekvapeny ak sa naozaj nieco bude stavat zatial to vyzera na jeden fail


Necaka sa na to, ako to vlastne dopadne s futbalom v Kosiciach? Co som cital poslednej verejne dostupne informacie, problemy pretrvavaju. Pre koho by stavali taky stadion, ak mozno skoncia v tretej lige, alebo sa zahrabu v druhej na par rokov.


----------



## simiKE

lebo to nebude stadion fc vss kosice ale mestsky stadion..tam bude hrat aj lokomotiva alebo hocijaky futbalovy klub ktory o to bude mat zaujem a mozno este ani neexistuje


----------



## ayoz

Zase sa to zvrhlo na diskusiu k štadiónu, ktorý tu má vlastné vlákno a z tých 4 čo som napísal ma zaujíma najmenej


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> lebo to nebude stadion fc vss kosice ale mestsky stadion..tam bude hrat aj lokomotiva alebo hocijaky futbalovy klub ktory o to bude mat zaujem a mozno este ani neexistuje


to sa bude stavat stadion za miliony eur pre niekoho kto mozno este neexistuje? v kosiciach? :lol:


----------



## simiKE

ano ..tento stadion sa nestavia pre nikoho konkretne


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> ano ..tento stadion sa nestavia pre nikoho konkretne


Presne. Podobne to bude aj v BB. Raz, ked sa tam nieco postavi, len sam panboh vie, ake muzstvo tam bude hrat.


----------



## chefe

siravak said:


> Presne. Podobne to bude aj v BB. Raz, ked sa tam nieco postavi, len sam panboh vie, ake muzstvo tam bude hrat.


V BB je to ozaj asi problem, co som nedavno cital, tak pad dukly pokracuje, znova pojdu asi o ligi nizsie. Kosice su na tom uplne inka, myslim, ze vedu druhu ligu vychod, velka sanca, ze o rok bude derby slovan-kosice :banana:


----------



## simiKE

kosice maju krizu a mozno ich koli dlhom preradia do 3. ligy cize bude derby vysne opatske - kosice


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> kosice maju krizu a mozno ich koli dlhom preradia do 3. ligy cize bude derby vysne opatske - kosice


Je sice pravda ze maju dlzoby voci niektorym hracom z minulosti, ale pochybujem ze by to bola nevyriesitelna vec. Pevne verim ze KE budu v nasledujucej sezone v najvyssej lige.


----------



## Ayran

^^ no, ked si pametáš tak aj minulý rok boli dlho dlho prvy v lige a čirou nahodou ked trebalo hrať o postup prehrali 6 zapasov v rade a prešov postupil  lebo už nemal kto


----------



## michaelse

siravak said:


> Je sice pravda ze maju dlzoby voci niektorym hracom z minulosti, ale pochybujem ze by to bola nevyriesitelna vec. Pevne verim ze KE budu v nasledujucej sezone v najvyssej lige.


no ale zrejme prenich to je tazko riesitelne kedze ich dlzoby siahaju niekolko rokov dozadu a stale z toho nevedia cokolvek splatit,ja to nevidim ruzovo,ak aj vyhraju nadstavbu tak im nedaju licenciu na najvyssiu ligu ak tie dlhy nevyriesia a dokonca hrozi ze ich preradia este nizsie ako su teraz


----------



## chefe

michaelse said:


> no ale zrejme prenich to je tazko riesitelne kedze ich dlzoby siahaju niekolko rokov dozadu a stale z toho nevedia cokolvek splatit,ja to nevidim ruzovo,ak aj vyhraju nadstavbu tak im nedaju licenciu na najvyssiu ligu ak tie dlhy nevyriesia a dokonca hrozi ze ich preradia este nizsie ako su teraz


a nemozu jednoducho zalozit novy klub? myslim ze aj skalica hokejova to tak spravila, ale niesom isty


----------



## michaelse

teoreticky mozu ale pre majitela to nic neriesi,stale nato nebude mat financie a stale ostanu dlhy zo zruseneho klubu na pleciach majitela


----------



## SunshineBB

Kosice a futbal, to pre mna znamena len a len kontroverznost, okedy futbal sledujem. Neviem ci som pouzil naozaj ten spravny vyraz ktory to vystihujet. Najskor tu bol 1.FC Kosice, kde Rezes ako vietor zmenil dlhorocne klubove farby, dosiahol dva tituly (nechcem rozoberat ako, ale rimavska sobota-trnava je historicky zapas slovenskej historie), s kosicami po stadionoch behali tzv. rezesove deti, sektory vedeli slusne zaplnit, a samozrejme nad tym vsetkym velky sen o 50 tisicovom celozastresenom VSA, kde sa Rezes videl ako vitaz Ligy Majstrov. Sen rychlo splasol, Kosice po historickom postupe v Europe vela vody nenamutili, ale priznam sa ze zapasy s ManU a Liverpoolom som nesmierne zavidel. Potom si spominam na nejakeho Taliana Borieriho (?), potom pad do druhej ligy, kontroverznu fuziu s Licartovcami, potom novu eru pod nazvom MFK, kde to bolo ako na hojdacke, dobre zapasy s Rimom, 7-8 tisicove navstevy, ale aj katastrofalne vykony, dokonca prehru 0:5 doma s Bystricou  a potom uz len dlha telenovela o dlhoch, dlhoch a dlhoch, potom o predaji Dudu, a potom zase len dlhy a dlhy, potom byrokraticke vypadnutie do druhej ligy zase zmena nazvu klubu a teraz hrozba tretej ligy. Medzitym zorvanie VSA so zemou a takmer ziadne investicie do Cermela, kam vlastne 1.FC(MFK,VSS) ani nepatri. Bohuzial neverim tomu, ze sa Kosice tak rychlo pozbieraju, aj ked som svojim sposobom ich fanusik. 

Slovensky futbal pozna viac takychto tragikomedii, napriklad Slovan ktory pozral superov z vlastneho mesta, prisiel o stadion aj divakov, Spartak ktory snad uz 40 rokov neziskal titul a 20 tisicovy stadion byva teraz prazdny, DAC ktory je chvilu pomaly v hrobe a o par rokov ma novy stadion a 7 tisicove navstevy, alebo aj ta Dukla o ktorej je az skoda hovorit, ci Inter a Petrzalka, mrtvi majstri, ale nikde to nie je plne zvratov a zmien ako v Kosiciach.

Verim ze to konecne chyti po 20 rokoch do ruk niekto normalny, lebo zatial je to velmi smutne.


----------



## vitacit

SunshineBB said:


> Kosice a futbal, to pre mna znamena len a len kontroverznost, okedy futbal sledujem. Neviem ci som pouzil naozaj ten spravny vyraz ktory to vystihujet. Najskor tu bol 1.FC Kosice, kde Rezes ako vietor zmenil dlhorocne klubove farby, dosiahol dva tituly (nechcem rozoberat ako, ale rimavska sobota-trnava je historicky zapas slovenskej historie), s kosicami po stadionoch behali tzv. rezesove deti, sektory vedeli slusne zaplnit, a samozrejme nad tym vsetkym velky sen o 50 tisicovom celozastresenom VSA, kde sa Rezes videl ako vitaz Ligy Majstrov. Sen rychlo splasol, Kosice po historickom postupe v Europe vela vody nenamutili, ale priznam sa ze zapasy s ManU a Liverpoolom som nesmierne zavidel. Potom si spominam na nejakeho Taliana Borieriho (?), potom pad do druhej ligy, kontroverznu fuziu s Licartovcami, potom novu eru pod nazvom MFK, kde to bolo ako na hojdacke, dobre zapasy s Rimom, 7-8 tisicove navstevy, ale aj katastrofalne vykony, dokonca prehru 0:5 doma s Bystricou  a potom uz len dlha telenovela o dlhoch, dlhoch a dlhoch, potom o predaji Dudu, a potom zase len dlhy a dlhy, potom byrokraticke vypadnutie do druhej ligy zase zmena nazvu klubu a teraz hrozba tretej ligy. Medzitym zorvanie VSA so zemou a takmer ziadne investicie do Cermela, kam vlastne 1.FC(MFK,VSS) ani nepatri. Bohuzial neverim tomu, ze sa Kosice tak rychlo pozbieraju, aj ked som svojim sposobom ich fanusik.
> 
> Slovensky futbal pozna viac takychto tragikomedii, napriklad Slovan ktory pozral superov z vlastneho mesta, prisiel o stadion aj divakov, Spartak ktory snad uz 40 rokov neziskal titul a 20 tisicovy stadion byva teraz prazdny, DAC ktory je chvilu pomaly v hrobe a o par rokov ma novy stadion a 7 tisicove navstevy, alebo aj ta Dukla o ktorej je az skoda hovorit, ci Inter a Petrzalka, mrtvi majstri, ale nikde to nie je plne zvratov a zmien ako v Kosiciach.
> 
> Verim ze to konecne chyti po 20 rokoch do ruk niekto normalny, lebo zatial je to velmi smutne.


inter a petrzalka sa praveze slusne zbieraju, pracuju s mladymi a vyzera to velmi nadejne s nimi.


----------



## NuSo

JRBA said:


> Co ma spolocne politika s architekturou? To nech sa radsej nestavia nic? Ved stavia sa tak ci tak, ale stavia sa architektonicky odpad a hnus bez stipky originality a kreativity. A tie stadiony a aj vsetko co sa u nas stavia, je obraz tohoto naroda...tak co to potom o nas vypoveda?


Veľmi veľa. Sociálny a kultúrny Kontext v akom kvalitná architektúra vzniká je pre mňa podstatne dôležitejší, ako to, že vzniká. Predražená, zbytočná, hoci kvalitná architektúra, ktorá má navyše za cieľ nejaké posilňovanie kultu osobnosti, ktoré je typické pre autoritárske režimy sa jednoducho nedá hodnotiť pozitívne. Teraz nehovorím konrkétne o tom štadióne v HU, nech ma nikto nezačne chytať za slovíčka, vyjadrujem sa všeobecne k vzťahu architektúry a politiky. Nikdy sa odo mňa napríklad nedočkáš chvály na megalomanské štadióny v Katare, ktoré bez debaty môžu mať architektonickú hodnotu, avšak veľmi dobre vieme, aké mimoriadne sebecké, mamonárske a krvavé pozadie má celá ich výstavba spoločne s úplným nonsesom Kataru ako organizátora šampionátu vo futbale. 

Tu by som ešte rád v krátkosti pripomenul aj akúsi zvláštnu benevolenciu v oblasti morálky pri niektorých svetových architektoch, ktorí nemajú problémy s navrhovaním a aj samotnou výstavbou diel pre autokratické a diktátorské režimy. To je pre mňa v zásade úplne nepochopiteľné.

Ospravedlňujem sa za OT, presuňte to prosím potom do správnej sekcie.


----------



## siravak

NuSo said:


> Veľmi veľa. Sociálny a kultúrny Kontext v akom kvalitná architektúra vzniká je pre mňa podstatne dôležitejší, ako to, že vzniká. Predražená, zbytočná, hoci kvalitná architektúra, ktorá má navyše za cieľ nejaké posilňovanie kultu osobnosti, ktoré je typické pre autoritárske režimy sa jednoducho nedá hodnotiť pozitívne. Teraz nehovorím konrkétne o tom štadióne v HU, nech ma nikto nezačne chytať za slovíčka, vyjadrujem sa všeobecne k vzťahu architektúry a politiky. Nikdy sa odo mňa napríklad nedočkáš chvály na megalomanské štadióny v Katare, ktoré bez debaty môžu mať architektonickú hodnotu, avšak veľmi dobre vieme, aké mimoriadne sebecké, mamonárske a krvavé pozadie má celá ich výstavba spoločne s úplným nonsesom Kataru ako organizátora šampionátu vo futbale.
> 
> Tu by som ešte rád v krátkosti pripomenul aj akúsi zvláštnu benevolenciu v oblasti morálky pri niektorých svetových architektoch, ktorí nemajú problémy s navrhovaním a aj samotnou výstavbou diel pre autokratické a diktátorské režimy. To je pre mňa v zásade úplne nepochopiteľné.
> 
> Ospravedlňujem sa za OT, presuňte to prosím potom do správnej sekcie.



Nie, nie, nie. Ziadny presun. Vystihol si to uplne presne. Jasne ze nech uz je architektura akakolvek, nikdy sa nebude pacit uplne kazdemu. Mne osobne vsak vrie krv v zilach, ked vidim presne taketo skvosty, ktore nesu evidentny rukopis demonstacie moci.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> A hlavne rozdiel asi bude v tom, že Maďari majú peniaze...


Praveze naopak, madarska ekonomika je dlhodobo slabsia ako slovenska...akurat oni tie peniaze co maju lepsie investuju...ci uz sportoviska, nove cesty, atd...u nas koncia na karibskych uctoch. Iny kraj, iny mrav...


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Nie, nie, nie. Ziadny presun. Vystihol si to uplne presne. Jasne ze nech uz je architektura akakolvek, nikdy sa nebude pacit uplne kazdemu. Mne osobne vsak vrie krv v zilach, ked vidim presne taketo skvosty, ktore nesu evidentny rukopis demonstacie moci.


Demonstracia moci je subjektivna vec...ja som napr ten stadion riesil iba ako stadion...nevedel som kto je za tym a vobec som to neriesil. Takze pre mna to nemohla byt ziadna demonstracia moci.  Bud je nieco pekne a pokladam to za umenie, alebo nie. Kolko ludi chodi obdivovat pyramidy a ako boli stavane? Stavali ich otroci a zomierali tam na beziacom pase. Neviem si vobec predstavit analyzovat kazdu stavbu na svete podla jej pozadia...fakt je ten, ze na atypicke diela treba odvahu. A co sa stavia u nas, co sa tyka stadionov...ze hlavna tribuna stara s novymi sedackami a k tomu 3 plastove seda tribuny(ktore niesu navyse ani napojene na hlavnu tribunu), to je vrchol nevkusu a nech by vsetky peniaze vyzbierane zo zisku tych stadionov isli na charitu, stale to bude rovnaky vrchol nevkusu.


----------



## yes yes and yes

No ked ako prilklad krasneho a odvazneho stadiona uvadzas taky co ma dva betonovw mury za branami, tak potom hrdo vyhlasujem ze nemam taky isty "vkus" ako ty.


----------



## ayoz

JRBA said:


> Praveze naopak, madarska ekonomika je dlhodobo slabsia ako slovenska...akurat oni tie peniaze co maju lepsie investuju...ci uz sportoviska, nove cesty, atd...u nas koncia na karibskych uctoch. Iny kraj, iny mrav...


Veď ja nehovorím nič o ekonomike, len, že Maďari majú peniaze na štadióny, my nie.


----------



## JRBA

yes yes and yes said:


> No ked ako prilklad krasneho a odvazneho stadiona uvadzas taky co ma dva betonovw mury za branami, tak potom hrdo vyhlasujem ze nemam taky isty "vkus" ako ty.


Pride mi to lepsie ako dat za branu plachtu ako v Myjave. Alebo napr to co sa teraz stavia v Bardejove...mne to pripada ako ked prisiel do dediny cirkus, ked som bol maly a za par dni ho mali zlozeny. Ani mi to nejde do ust to nazvat stadionmi co sa u nas sklada okolo ihrisk.


----------



## siravak

http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/kraj-podpori-rekonstrukciu-sportoveh/261266-clanok.html

Vranov nad Toplou.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mne sa ten stadion MTK celkom paci, je to netradicne, posobi to kusok ako v hale, ale celkovo to pre mna nie je nic strasne. A nepotrebuju podavacov lopt, lebo kazda strela mimo brany sa vrati na ihrisko. :cheers:


----------



## Azbest

*
Po množstve práce a nemalých peniazoch je prešovský velodróm opäť funkčný a jediný na Slovensku. Dnes sa na ňom po 10 rokoch opäť pretekalo*


*https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2054...vratila-sutazna-cyklistika.html#axzz4iA6TeLXn*



















https://www.facebook.com/giuseppe.smoter/videos/10154875037904753/


----------



## Azbest

*
Po množstve práce a nemalých peniazoch je prešovský velodróm opäť funkčný a jediný na Slovensku. Dnes sa na ňom po 10 rokoch opäť pretekalo*


*https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2054...vratila-sutazna-cyklistika.html#axzz4iA6TeLXn*



















https://www.facebook.com/giuseppe.smoter/videos/10154875037904753/


----------



## JRBA

Azbest said:


> *
> Po množstve práce a nemalých peniazoch*...


Toto nechapem...ja vidim jeden odpudzujuci areal, ktory vyzera ako keby sa tam 30 rokov nic neurobilo...kam isli preboha tie peniaze? Ved ani trava nieje pokosena. :lol:


----------



## Nihillek

JRBA said:


> Toto nechapem...ja vidim jeden odpudzujuci areal, ktory vyzera ako keby sa tam 30 rokov nic neurobilo...kam isli preboha tie peniaze? Ved ani trava nieje pokosena. :lol:



Tiez mi nepride, ze by sa tam preinvestovalo 80 000 eur. Nejake moc velke rozdiely oproti starym fotkam nie su viditelne (aspon z pohladu laika).

Podla clanku este maju zrekonstruovat hladisko


----------



## Azbest

Novy betonovy oval...plus kamerovy system = 80 000e ....plus rekonstrukcia hladiska= 80 000e ...co viac tam treba rekonstruovat?? nie je to zakryty stadion kde naklady na vystavbu su ovela vacsie....nemam pocit ze by to bolo velmi predrazene...


----------



## chefe

nieco nove z KE. Zacali vraj nieco stavat, kto vie ako to tam dopadne.

http://kosicednes.sk/dennik/clanky/zacali-prace-na-novej-kosickej-futbalovej-arene/


----------



## 017701

asi cakali ci postupia do 1.ligy, hravat na takom stadione druhu ligu by sa asi neoplatilo, hlavne ked na vizualizacii maju grafiku ligy majstrov


----------



## JRBA

chefe said:


> nieco nove z KE. Zacali vraj nieco stavat, kto vie ako to tam dopadne.
> 
> http://kosicednes.sk/dennik/clanky/zacali-prace-na-novej-kosickej-futbalovej-arene/


Keby to bolo ako na obrazku, to by bolo super...lenze obavam sa, ze tam urobia SEDA "lesenie", nasroubuju sedacky a prekryju tym plastovym SEDA humusom. :lol:


----------



## jirky

to tu uz bolo  clanok z roku 2015 ako cez kopirak 

http://kosicednes.sk/dennik/clanky/...ej-areny-v-kosiciach-kedy-by-mala-byt-hotova/


----------



## JRBA

jirky said:


> to tu uz bolo  clanok z roku 2015 ako cez kopirak
> 
> http://kosicednes.sk/dennik/clanky/...ej-areny-v-kosiciach-kedy-by-mala-byt-hotova/


 Ved aj na tehelnom poli som bol snad na 3 rozluckovych zapasoch so stadionom...﻿


----------



## simiKE

kedze vsetky media pouzivaju vseliake vizualizacie niektore aj 11 rokov stare tak to su aktualne : https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/20546041/areal-novej-futbalovej-areny-v-kosiciach-si-uz-prevzali-stavbari.html

a aj to o tych 12 milionoch je na pochybach kedze minule bolo okolo 15 milionov sa mi zda


----------



## PatriotAH

Tam nie je ista cena ani kapacita - kdeze, ved preco, ale zato nejake tie meloniky  v kapsach SMERackych lokajov to uz hej


----------



## SunshineBB

Ako mozem verit informacii ze sa zacina s vystavbou, ked doteraz nie je pre verejnost znama cena, kapacita ani vizual stadiona? Ved to je preboha taka stavba, ze pri "zaciatku" vystavby uz musi byt znama kazda jedna sedacka, ved nejdu stavat betnovy murik ale budovu s rozmermy 100x200 metrov.

Ale co sa cudujem.

Ohladom Bystrice sem uz radsej ani nic nepridavam, lebo kazdy tyzden ine informacie.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Ako mozem verit informacii ze sa zacina s vystavbou, ked doteraz nie je pre verejnost znama cena, kapacita ani vizual stadiona? Ved to je preboha taka stavba, ze pri "zaciatku" vystavby uz musi byt znama kazda jedna sedacka, ved nejdu stavat betnovy murik ale budovu s rozmermy 100x200 metrov.
> 
> Ale co sa cudujem.
> 
> Ohladom Bystrice sem uz radsej ani nic nepridavam, lebo kazdy tyzden ine informacie.


So Štiavničkami si nerobím ilúzie. Skôr ma zaujíma či bude pokračovať Dukla.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> So Štiavničkami si nerobím ilúzie. Skôr ma zaujíma či bude pokračovať Dukla.


Mas pravdu, aj pre mna je to v tuto chvilu omnoho dolezitejsia informacia ako Stiavnicky. Vraj sa ma o vsetkom rozhodnut do konca maja, dnes je 31 a ziadne spravy. Ale takych "vraj" uz za posledne roky bolo neurekom. 

Ale tak teda len pre info, dotacia na Stiavnicky sa prerozdelila na tri stadiony v inych mestach. SFZ vystupil z partie ktora by mala Stiavnicky rekonstruovat. Posledne spravy hovoria o tom, ze partnermi budu Armada a Slovensky alteticky zvaz, ze sa rekonstruovat nema, ale ma sa stavat od nuly nanovo, ma to by Narodny atleticky stadion, ma sa o tom rozhodnut na rokovani vlady teraz v juni, a zacat sa ma v r.2018. Navyse maju atleti zalusk pouzivat aj ostatne ihriska kde teraz trenuje Dukla, na svoje uceli. Cena nie je znama, aspon nie oficialne ale niekde som cital ze by to malo byt 10 mil €. 

Na zaver moj postreh, ak sa tam v buducnosti nema hrat futbal (Dukla alebo ktokolvek), tak nemusia stavat tribuny pre 7-10 tisic divakov, pretoze na altetiku ich vzdy pride max. 300. Ak to nespoja s futbalom, nema to vyznam v takom objeme. 

a neviem preco to vsetko pisem ked staci jeden link.
http://bbonline.sk/stiavnicky-sa-rekonstruovat-budu-no-ci-si-tam-este-zahra-futbalova-dukla-je-otazne/

+ jedna ilustracna :cheers:


----------



## Azbest

Ta letna idylka na Stiavnickach v rade cislo 7 ma nieco do seba :lol: :lol:


----------



## yuriy

SunshineBB said:


> Ako mozem verit informacii ze sa zacina s vystavbou, ked doteraz nie je pre verejnost znama cena, kapacita ani vizual stadiona? Ved to je preboha taka stavba, ze pri "zaciatku" vystavby uz musi byt znama kazda jedna sedacka, ved nejdu stavat betnovy murik ale budovu s rozmermy 100x200 metrov.


To len priprava uzemia sa zacala robit, smer PR z toho spravilo start vystavby stadiona 

Stavbári odstránia jestvujúce spevnené plochy, navážky, ako aj humusovú vrstvu pôdy a urobia aj potrebné terénne úpravy.
Okrem toho urobia nevyhnutné preložky inžinierskych sietí, postavia nové prípojky vody.
=============================================================

Od novej sezony by mali vstupit do platnosti dalsie povinne infrastrukturarne kriteria, ktore drtiva vacsina ligovych stadionov nesplna, aj ked uz boli rekonstruovane a tento harmonogram bol schvaleny VV SFZ pred dvoma rokmi :nuts:








Popis jednotlivych kriterii najdete napr tu: http://www.ucps.sk/Smernica_SFZ_o_infrastrukture_stadionov_2018


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Ako mozem verit informacii ze sa zacina s vystavbou, ked doteraz nie je pre verejnost znama cena, kapacita ani vizual stadiona? Ved to je preboha taka stavba, ze pri "zaciatku" vystavby uz musi byt znama kazda jedna sedacka, ved nejdu stavat betnovy murik ale budovu s rozmermy 100x200 metrov.
> 
> Ale co sa cudujem.
> 
> Ohladom Bystrice sem uz radsej ani nic nepridavam, lebo kazdy tyzden ine informacie.


Pridavaj kazdu jednu, ak mas ci vies. Zaujima vsetko.


----------



## SunshineBB

Azbest said:


> Ta letna idylka na Stiavnickach v rade cislo 7 ma nieco do seba :lol: :lol:




Inak v tom Presove sa aj nieco robi? Nepostrehol som ziadne info ani foto, a to uz hraju v poprade niekolko mesiaco. V PO budem 18.6, pojdem aj okolo stadiona tak som zvedavy.


----------



## simiKE

neviem ako to je v presove na tom mieste toho treningoveho ihriska kde sa ma stavat ..ale stadion normlane stoji a sluzi vsetkym celkom okrem A timu


----------



## Azbest

chodim okolo stadiona v Presove parkrat do tyzdna a ziadna zmena....ja som to vravel na zaciatku a smiali sa mi vsetci...ale vravim vam ze u nas stadion stat nebude :bash: ...mozno nemam info z prvej ruky...nevidim do vsetkych rokovani na radnici...ale pokial toto leto nezacnu s buracimi pracami tak termin 2018 nestihnu ani keby im to prisli japonci stavat....


----------



## jirky

ohladom PO co mam ake take info. VYbavuju sa vsetky mozne papiere ohladom stavebneho povolenia, prekladok IS, prejktova dokumentacia atd. Prva cast dotacie z VUC vo vyske cca 300tis uz je na ucte Tatran arena s.r.o. Realne burat sa ze vraj zacne v auguste.


----------



## SunshineBB

Preco potom Tatran nedohral sezonu doma, ale namiesto toho šaškovali pred prazdnymi tribunami v Poprade?


----------



## jirky

SunshineBB said:


> Preco potom Tatran nedohral sezonu doma, ale namiesto toho šaškovali pred prazdnymi tribunami v Poprade?


lebo SFZ, vynimku dali iba na polroka. Takze preto ta saskaren v Poprade. Tiez by sa k tomu mohlo pristupovat trocha individualnejsie, ked sa vie ze sa bude stavat tak nerozumiem preco sa neda dat vynimka povedzme na rok, alebo pokial sa samotna vystavba nezacne. Stadion v Presove nesplna podmienky koli vyhrievanemu travniku hno: turnikety a kamerovy system tam su...


----------



## lukass111

jirky said:


> lebo SFZ, vynimku dali iba na polroka. Takze preto ta saskaren v Poprade. Tiez by sa k tomu mohlo pristupovat trocha individualnejsie, ked sa vie ze sa bude stavat tak nerozumiem preco sa neda dat vynimka povedzme na rok, alebo pokial sa samotna vystavba nezacne. Stadion v Presove nesplna podmienky koli vyhrievanemu travniku hno: turnikety a kamerovy system tam su...


no lebo kolkokrat sa uz takto malo "zacat stavat" v kolkych mestach a kolkokrat sa to odlozilo? dostavali by vynimku donekonecna? takto su s tym nuteni nieco robit a nie spoliehat sa polrok co polrok na vynimky


----------



## PatriotAH

#Akutuálne z Humenného#
-------------------------
http://vsfz.futbalnet.sk/spravy/humensky-stadion-caka-tretia-etapa


----------



## michaelse

lukass111 said:


> no lebo kolkokrat sa uz takto malo "zacat stavat" v kolkych mestach a kolkokrat sa to odlozilo? dostavali by vynimku donekonecna? takto su s tym nuteni nieco robit a nie spoliehat sa polrok co polrok na vynimky


slovensko je krajina vynimiek ale kludne mohli dostat znova .,lebo aj SFZ vie ze realne sa natom pracuje ,ved maju to pod dohladom,su pravidelne informovany o postupe pripravy ale inak suhlasim ,ty ci nemaju snahu nieco menit k lepsiemi a len rozpravaju bludy,by uz ziadne vynimky nemali dostat, tak ako to funguje minimalne 15-20 rokov v cesku,


----------



## JimmySK

Len tak pre info, prvý väčší koncert v City Aréne - LUCIE. Ten stage by som urcite dal k juznej tribúne ako takto v zahraničí som to ešte nevidel. Plus tu plochu mohli úplne prekriť, kedze ho pred nedávnom menili.


----------



## michaelse

ach boze :bash: vymena koberca s podkladom + zapracovanie umelych vlakien bude stat cez pol miliona eur a na koncert neprekryju celu hraciu polochu? to si snad robia srandu
travnikar ktory sa im stym dennodenne hraje a maka tam si musel vlasy trhat od jedu


----------



## JimmySK

michaelse said:


> ach boze :bash: vymena koberca s podkladom + zapracovanie umelych vlakien bude stat cez pol miliona eur a na koncert neprekryju celu hraciu polochu? to si snad robia srandu
> travnikar ktory sa im stym dennodenne hraje a maka tam si musel vlasy trhat od jedu


Ved to, uplna amaterčína... Mali prekryť celú plochu, aspon vidno ako si vážia nový trávnik... ^^


----------



## chefe

klud, do zaciatku sezony dorastie, a opravte ma ak sa mylim, ale hracia plocha je zakryta cela, to nezakryte je plocha za branou iba. Aspon podla foto mi to tak pride.


----------



## michaelse

Je sice asi iba jeden meter hracej plochy nezakryty aj to narobi starosti a argument ze trava dorastie nic nemeni na tom ze toto sa proste nesmie stat ,tam kde sa cely koncert slapalo je teraz trava a 5 cm podkladu uplne zhutneny a uduseny av takej pode trava nevie poriadne rast, travnikar bude mat stym pracu aby to dal doporiadku lebo ochvilu dovezu stroj na napichavanie umelich vlakien a potrebuju aby travnik bol v plnej kondicii a je neziaduce aby bol niekde travnik udupamy tvrdy ako beton,


----------



## 017701

mne sa to tiez zda byt zakryte, ak ste tam niekedy boli na zapase tak viete, ze maju velke vzdialenosti od hracej plochy ku tribunam


----------



## michaelse

Asi mate pravdu,je to zrejme zakrite cele,ale aj ten zbytok je travnik a staraju sa on rovnako ako o hraciu plochu zopakujem ze tento rok sa tam na travniku preinvestuje pol miliona eur, preto to je premna nepochopitelne


----------



## yuriy

Podla mna su uz zmiereni s tym, ze im ta umelka po krajoch nebude rast, tak ju nezakryli


----------



## 017701

chcel som to napisat ale nebol som si isty ci to je umele, kazdopadne na fotke co som linkoval je vyznacena hranica hracej plochy bielymi kuzelmi. btw tie investicie do travnika boli asi dlhsie planovane, na stranke maju o tom vyjadrenie z decembra, ze travnik je velmi zly a bude sa robit novy ciastocne s umelymi vlaknami.


----------



## JRBA

Nieje to jedno? Aj tak tam chyba jedna tribuna, travnik je malickost. :lol:

*Kazdy krat ked to vidim, picha ma pri srdci*


----------



## xyzed

JRBA said:


> Nieje to jedno? Aj tak tam chyba jedna tribuna, travnik je malickost. :lol:
> 
> *Kazdy krat ked to vidim, picha ma pri srdci*


Skoda ze to nestavali madari. Keby sa toho chopili oni, mohlo to vyzerat ovela lepsie.


----------



## sivo

Ďalší paprikáš


----------



## JRBA

xyzed said:


> Skoda ze to nestavali madari. Keby sa toho chopili oni, mohlo to vyzerat ovela lepsie.


Urcite by nezacali stavat na mieste, kde by vedeli, ze takmer isto bude problem s pozemkami a mozno na jednu tribunu neostane miesto. Ved tak nestavaju ani male deti lego. Vtedy nebol problem vsetko o par metrov posunut...a hrat ten rok v Zlatych Moravciach radsej. Teraz mohli mat najkrajsi stadion siroko daleko a namiesto toho budu mat dalsich 100 rokov nepodarok.


----------



## Erike

Maďarsko... 

Puskas Ferenc stadium 67000 capacity UEFA 5

Ferencvaros tc: 24000 capacity UEFA 4

Debrecen VSC 21000 capacity UEFA 4

Győri ETO FC 16000 capacity UEFA 4

Diosgyőr fc 15000 capacity UEFA 4

Videoton fc 14000 capacity UEFA 4

Haladas Fc 9800 capacity UEFA 4

Zalaegerszeg fc 11200 capacity UEFA 4

Szeged Grosics fc 8200 capacity UEFA 4

Budapest Honved fc 8200 capacity UEFA 4

Felcsút fc 3500 capacity UEFA 2

MTK Budapest 5300 capacity UEFA 3

Vasas fc 6100 capacity UEFA 3

Paks fc 4500 capacity UEFA 3

Dunaujvaros fc 10000 capacity UEFA 4

Ujpest fc 13000 capacity UEFA 4

Kisvarda fc 2800-5000 capacity UEFA 2

Etc.....


----------



## michaelse

jakub_ba said:


> chcel som to napisat ale nebol som si isty ci to je umele, kazdopadne na fotke co som linkoval je vyznacena hranica hracej plochy bielymi kuzelmi. btw tie investicie do travnika boli asi dlhsie planovane, na stranke maju o tom vyjadrenie z decembra, ze travnik je velmi zly a bude sa robit novy ciastocne s umelymi vlaknami.


noo zda sa ze som sa pekne sekol  ani ja som nevidel na foto ze to je umela trava beriem vsetko spat


----------



## michaelse

JRBA said:


> Urcite by nezacali stavat na mieste, kde by vedeli, ze takmer isto bude problem s pozemkami a mozno na jednu tribunu neostane miesto. Ved tak nestavaju ani male deti lego. Vtedy nebol problem vsetko o par metrov posunut...a hrat ten rok v Zlatych Moravciach radsej. Teraz mohli mat najkrajsi stadion siroko daleko a namiesto toho budu mat dalsich 100 rokov nepodarok.


ono pocas vystavby cityareny boli dohodnuty na odkupeni pozemkov a objektov aby mohli aj zapadnu postavit ,bol dohodnuty termin do kedy treba podpisat s majitelmi znluvy tak aby to bolo vyhodne pre obydve strany vsetko bolo dohodnute,lenze pan poor a spol poslali zmluvy na poslednu chvilu v den kedy mal vyprsat termin a kupodivu na zmluvach boli ine podmienky namiesto tych na ktorych sa dohodli,majitelia pozemov a budov si dali urobit pravnicku analizu a vyplunulo z jen je ich chceli riadne odrbat tak sa nato vykaslali,inak poor uz aj tak nemal prachy na postavenei riadnek zapadnej tribuny musel by opat prispiet stat

no a ktym madarskym stadionom,5*,stadion nepotrebujeme bol by to pre slovensko luxus lebo taky stadion uz zhltne ine prachy na prevadzku,cityarena sa neuzivy sice je prenajata od spartaka trnava ale ty to krasne a stedro so stratou dotuju,tehelne pole bude prevadzku tak isto dotovanu,


----------



## simiKE

ja som tak vedel ze stadony su kategorizovane od 1 po 4  neviem co je 5. Ci to je to stare hodnotenie hviezdickami ?


----------



## Subhuman

ehm tiez pozeram na to...to bolo mozno kedysi ale to UEFA zrusila, teraz su len 4 kategorie

http://stadiumdb.com/lists/uefa-5-star-stadiums

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_stadium_categories


----------



## sm2011

troska zo zimnych stadionov....http://mikulas.dnes24.sk/rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-uchvatne-foto-vizualizacie-projektu-269129 

potesi ale tie kapacity nechapem.....nieco ponad 2000 divakov....ako chcu potom zvysovat navstevnost.....


----------



## JRBA

michaelse said:


> ono pocas vystavby cityareny boli dohodnuty na odkupeni pozemkov a objektov aby mohli aj zapadnu postavit ,bol dohodnuty termin do kedy treba podpisat s majitelmi znluvy tak aby to bolo vyhodne pre obydve strany vsetko bolo dohodnute,lenze pan poor a spol poslali zmluvy na poslednu chvilu v den kedy mal vyprsat termin a kupodivu na zmluvach boli ine podmienky namiesto tych na ktorych sa dohodli,majitelia pozemov a budov si dali urobit pravnicku analizu a vyplunulo z jen je ich chceli riadne odrbat tak sa nato vykaslali,inak poor uz aj tak nemal prachy na postavenei riadnek zapadnej tribuny musel by opat prispiet stat


To vazne sa ta tribuna neurobila normalna kvoli tomu, ze Poor chcel usetrit par euro na tych par rodinnych domoch, ktore tam su??? Aka to mohla byt ciastka pri celkovej sume za vystavbu? To je potom este ovela horsie ako som myslel...


----------



## JRBA

sm2011 said:


> troska zo zimnych stadionov....http://mikulas.dnes24.sk/rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-uchvatne-foto-vizualizacie-projektu-269129
> 
> potesi ale tie kapacity nechapem.....nieco ponad 2000 divakov....ako chcu potom zvysovat navstevnost.....


Vizualizacie zvnutra niesu nikde?


----------



## michaelse

Subhuman said:


> ehm tiez pozeram na to...to bolo mozno kedysi ale to UEFA zrusila, teraz su len 4 kategorie
> 
> http://stadiumdb.com/lists/uefa-5-star-stadiums
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_stadium_categories


ahaa noo pravda,su uz iba 4 kategorie,a zrejme v tom mam zmatok lebo kedysi sa uvadzalo v * kategoria

a premyslam ze ci to v tych * nebolo nahodou hodnotenie fifa


----------



## Azbest

*V Prešove sa štadión začne stavať na jeseň, možno až na jar*


https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2055...t-na-jesen-mozno-az-na-jar.html#axzz4jV0Qu2ld



tak oni nemaju vybavene ani stavebne povolenie :lol: :banana:


----------



## SunshineBB

Je mi na grcanie z tejto smiesno trapnej krajiny. Clovek aby sa hanbil kdekolvek ide, ze z akej gubernie pochadza. Tu keby sa o nas pisal roman alebo nejaka tragikomedicka novela, to by malo obrovsky uspech, nieco ako Alica v krajine zazrazkov.


----------



## michaelse

je to otom ze predvolebne kampane mestskych poslancov a primatorov niekto podporuje tak je logicke ze zato ich podporovatelia nieco chcu,zelene sportove plochy su velmi ziadane ,
inak nieco o stiavnickach,sorry ak to tu uz bolo
http://bbonline.sk/stiavnicky-sa-rekonstruovat-budu-no-ci-si-tam-este-zahra-futbalova-dukla-je-otazne/


----------



## Anuris

Siesteho juna bolo vydane stavebne povolenie pre novy trenciansky stadion (prve 3 tribuny). Aktualne plynie 15-dnova odvolacia lehota, po vyprsani ktorej nadobudne povolenie pravoplatnost a potom by uz klubu snad nemalo stat nic v ceste, aby sa konecne naplno pustil do samotnej vystavby.

http://www.trencin.sk/tmp/asset_cac...i%20Futbalov%FD%20%B9tadi%F3n%20trib%FAny.pdf


----------



## Milos999

JRBA said:


> Ma sa robit nieco aj so samotnym stadionom?


To by ma aj na zaujimalo... Ohladom rekonstrukcie stadiona tu: http://new.mfkzemplin.sk/rekonstrukcia-ihriska/
je tam aj zmluva co vlastne budu vsetko rekonstruovat a kolko to bude stat... Ale o prerobeni tribuny aj zo strechou za branou od kasarni nic... Skoda...


----------



## JRBA

Anuris said:


> Siesteho juna bolo vydane stavebne povolenie pre novy trenciansky stadion (prve 3 tribuny). Aktualne plynie 15-dnova odvolacia lehota, po vyprsani ktorej nadobudne povolenie pravoplatnost a potom by uz klubu snad nemalo stat nic v ceste, aby sa konecne naplno pustil do samotnej vystavby.
> 
> http://www.trencin.sk/tmp/asset_cac...i%20Futbalov%FD%20%B9tadi%F3n%20trib%FAny.pdf


Na Slovensku je tusim moda stavat iba 3 tribuny. :lol:


----------



## Anuris

Bude aj stvrta, ale az v ramci druhej fazy, ked budu hotove tie prve tri a zbura sa ta sucasna.


----------



## michaelse

tak inak to nejde ked ide sa to robit za tu cenu ze popritom sa bude hrat liga na stadione,


----------



## JRBA

Anuris said:


> Bude aj stvrta, ale az v ramci druhej fazy, ked budu hotove tie prve tri a zbura sa ta sucasna.


Aha, vlastne oni nechaju najprv tu hlavu staru a budu pristavovat nove. Tak snad sa ten plan nezastavi, ked sa 3 dokoncia a potom zrazu nebudu peniaze na poslednu novu...


----------



## ayoz

Ja hlavne dúfam, že tam bude parčík a dažďové záhrady


----------



## PatriotAH

Milos999 said:


> To by ma aj na zaujimalo... Ohladom rekonstrukcie stadiona tu: http://new.mfkzemplin.sk/rekonstrukcia-ihriska/
> je tam aj zmluva co vlastne budu vsetko rekonstruovat a kolko to bude stat... Ale o prerobeni tribuny aj zo strechou za branou od kasarni nic... Skoda...


Rekonštrukcia je rozdelená na 2 časti - tá prvá sa ukončí pred začiatkom ligy, aby spĺňali to nutné minimum, aby hrávali na svojom ihrisku doma no a tá druhá fáza už uvidíme kedy :lol:
Dostali od zväzu 750 tisíc + je tam aj spoluúčasť + potrebujú investovať aj ďalšie svoje zdroje. 1. fáza ich vyšla na 560 tisíc s tým, že v 2. chcú prekryť zvyšné tribúny, pristavať nejaké objekty a zvýšiť kapacitu o 2 tisícky a parkoviská.


----------



## Milos999

PatriotAH said:


> Rekonštrukcia je rozdelená na 2 časti - tá prvá sa ukončí pred začiatkom ligy, aby spĺňali to nutné minimum, aby hrávali na svojom ihrisku doma no a tá druhá fáza už uvidíme kedy :lol:
> Dostali od zväzu 750 tisíc + je tam aj spoluúčasť + potrebujú investovať aj ďalšie svoje zdroje. 1. fáza ich vyšla na 560 tisíc s tým, že v 2. chcú prekryť zvyšné tribúny, pristavať nejaké objekty a zvýšiť kapacitu o 2 tisícky a parkoviská.


Vsak prave dostali dotaciu 750 tisic eur (plus nutna 40% ucast mesta a klubu) a vsetky prace podla tej zmluvy co je na ofiko stranke MFK Zemplin cize spolu aj s DPH 672 tisic eur... Cize by sa malo este zvysit nieco menej nez 400 tisic... No tribuny za oboma brankami rekonstruovat, navysit ich a zakryt by to bolo pekne. A hlavne nech to spravia dizajnovo vkusne... Hlavne nech to preboha nevyzera ako seda tribuny...


----------



## Kibic Zemplin

Michalovce komplet dokumentácia: http://www.consulting-group.sk/obstaravanie/170330-MFK-ZEMPLIN/


----------



## Kibic Zemplin

Rekonštrukcia športovej haly Michalovce http://www.novinyzemplina.sk/clanky.php?id=9384

Okrem toho sa robí aj na rekonštrukcii hokejového štadiónu... opýtam sa či tu môžem dať fotky z uzavretej skupiny.


----------



## michaelse

tak v trnave nakoniec ten travnik riadne utrpel po tom koncerte
hno:

https://www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava/photos/a.1775260552500092.1073742025.321690971190398/1987569417935870/?type=3&theater


----------



## JRBA

michaelse said:


> tak v trnave nakoniec ten travnik riadne utrpel po tom koncerte
> hno:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cityarenat...690971190398/1987569417935870/?type=3&theater


A ludia sa cuduju, preco nechcem na Tehelnom poli koncerty...


----------



## Rybiz

Amaterizmus v Trnave nemôžeš brať ako bernú mincu. Keď to všade inde vo svete funguje tak sa to evidentne dá bez toho aby to skončilo takto tragicky. Navyše keď sa na národný štadión skladajú všetci daňový poplatníci tak by sa patrilo aby slúžil všetkým a bol multifunkčný.


----------



## michaelse

koncert na futbalovom travniku nieje problem,,lenze ani v zahranici by si nedovolili na novy travnik ktory je este stale slabo zakoreneny rozlozit taky velky a tazky stage aky bol na tom koncerte

od marca do zaciatku jesennej casti sa tam ma na novej ploche preinsvestovat pol miliona eur !!!! a do polky procesu tam dat koncert??? mega amaterizmus
toto v zahranici,na ktore sa tu casto poukazuje,by si take nieco nedovolili,ak ano tak by niekto prisiel od miesto,ak by travnik dopadol ako tu

problem je ten ze na to ci tam ten koncert moze byt alebo nie nema spartak ziaden vplyv,mesto prenajalo stadion na koncert a mate smolu nas nezauima ci tam mate novy travnik ktory je este slabo zakoreneny,
ale udivuje ma ze sfz to dovolilo kedze ten ma urcity vplyv na dianie
ja by som to spravil nasledovne, dali ste tam koncert,poskodzujete nasu investiciu do travnika tak pekne to mestu trnava vycislime a posleme fakturu,ak nezaplatite tak sa ideme sudit


----------



## Rybiz

Mylis sa. Mesto s tym nema v tomto pripade nic. Organizator je spolocnost City-arena a.s. co je dalsia Poorov firma (rovnako ako FC Spartak a.s.). Cize travnik si pekne poskodili sami sebe. Ale pri tom amaterizme co vladne v tomto klube je to len kvapka v mori.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak mame to tu:
FK Dukla Banska Bystrica muzi - koniec
FK Dukla Banska Bystrica mladez - pokracovanie vo svojich sutaziach pod hlavickou Kremnicky 

ale

Kremnicka- zmena nazvu na MFK Dukla Banska Bystrica a mozno stahovanie na stiavnicky

Na jednej strane smutny zanik kedysi dobreho klubu, na strane druhej vznik "noveho" , ale s tradiciou v regione s takmer identickym nazvom s novymi ludmi a dufajme aj sponzormi. 

Ja osobne som smutny ale aspon som rad ze novy klub ostava Duklou, aby sa ludia mali s cim stotoznit, vlajky, chorale aj meno v zahranici ostava. Verim ze zo synom budem chodit na Duklu na Stiavnickach na prvu ligu.

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/futbal/fk-dukla-banska-bystrica-konci-kremnicka-kupila-mladeznicke-licencie/

http://bbonline.sk/fk-dukla-neprihlasila-svoje-timy-do-sutazi-futbal-v-meste-ma-ale-pokracovat/


----------



## AutorGolu

Dnes bol prave clanok o stadione v sporte. Pisali ze travnik sa nemusel rezat a ze uz sa zregeneroval. Udajne tam zapadol vysokozdvizny vozil a urobil kolaj.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Tak mame to tu:
> FK Dukla Banska Bystrica muzi - koniec
> FK Dukla Banska Bystrica mladez - pokracovanie vo svojich sutaziach pod hlavickou Kremnicky
> 
> ale
> 
> Kremnicka- zmena nazvu na MFK Dukla Banska Bystrica a mozno stahovanie na stiavnicky
> 
> Na jednej strane smutny zanik kedysi dobreho klubu, na strane druhej vznik "noveho" , ale s tradiciou v regione s takmer identickym nazvom s novymi ludmi a dufajme aj sponzormi.
> 
> Ja osobne som smutny ale aspon som rad ze novy klub ostava Duklou, aby sa ludia mali s cim stotoznit, vlajky, chorale aj meno v zahranici ostava. Verim ze zo synom budem chodit na Duklu na Stiavnickach na prvu ligu.
> 
> https://www.bystricoviny.sk/futbal/fk-dukla-banska-bystrica-konci-kremnicka-kupila-mladeznicke-licencie/
> 
> http://bbonline.sk/fk-dukla-neprihlasila-svoje-timy-do-sutazi-futbal-v-meste-ma-ale-pokracovat/


To MFK Dukla BB bol len príklad, nie je isté, že sa tak bude volať. A ja osobne dúfam, že sa vyhneme trápnemu MFK a možno aj názvu Dukla. Keď už nový tím, tak nech sa to spraví poriadne, nanovo. Hlavne dúfam, že budú mať pekné moderné logo a nie niečo zo Skicára s futbalovou loptou a nápisom BB.


----------



## Ayran

a čo sa ti nepači na podbrezovej ?


----------



## JRBA

Ayran said:


> a čo sa ti nepači na podbrezovej ?


Otazka je co sa ti na tomto paci. hno:


----------



## SunshineBB

DiegoPele said:


> V Bystrici ani srnky netusia co bude za stadion


Takto pred rokom sme tu mali uz pomaly zarucene terminy o zacati buracich prac, preslo 12 mesiacov a vyzera to na beh na poriadne dlhu trat. Prikladam link, ale v skratke, zase sa niekto dohodol s niekym, ze nieco by sa malo zacat robit. A ked sa tito diskuteri zhodnu (bohviekedy), skusia sa opytat aj vlady SR co ta na to. Samozrejme vsetci su nakloneni tomu aby sa nieco robilo, len stale nie a nie nic vyriesit a zacat. Mam pocit ze kazda nova sprava o stadione je len BLA BLA BLA. Ale Dukla je kaput, takze pani maju zase cas, uz ich nikde netlaci topanka.

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/sport/mat-banska-bystrica-narodny-atleticky-stadion/



Ayran said:


> a čo sa ti nepači na podbrezovej ?


Stadion v Podbrezovej je plne funkcny a pre Podbrezovu postacujuci, ale cisto z vizualneho hladiska je to totalny grc, ta fotka od JRBA je vypovedna, to vyzera ako treningove ihrisko.


----------



## Ayran

boze moj vy fakt do kazdej dieri chcete old trafford  liga je na hovno, divácky záujem je skôr nezáujem a vy tu chcete do minimestečka zbytočne veľký štadión, v Podbrezovej je pekny štadion, zapustený do prirody, je to ovela krajšie ako zbytočne velka krabica kde by nikto nechodil, takto je štadion idealne velky a ak by bolo malo kludne sa daju postavit tribuny za brankami


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Totalny suhlas ze treba si dat klapky z oci, a pozriet sa do okolitych statov.
> 
> Uherske Hradiste a Ziar nad Hronom su dve (futbalovo) nepodstatne 20 tisicove rovnake mestecka. Porovnavat vsak ich stadiony je uplne absurdne. V jednom postavili stadionik, v tom druhom postavili skaredu futbalovu somariny z troch tribun. Ak by mali nase 20 000 mestecka take stadiony ako v UH, by by som uprime rad. My vsak mame radi ine "umelecke skvosty"....(BJ, Podbrezova, ZnH)....:-(


Tak toto je argument teda, ak zacnes porovnavat Slovacko a FK Pohronie. Klobuk dole. Ak chces uz porovnavat, tak skor s Dunajskou Stredou a tam kludne mozeme porovnat teda aj stadiony.

A uz ked teda sa mame pozriet do okolitych krajin, tak si vygoogli stadiony v Sokolove, Varnsdorfe ci vo Vlasimy. Vsetko mesta okolo 20 tis. obyvatelov hrajuce druhu najvyssiu ligu. Stadiony horsie ako v Ziari. Alebo ked ti to nebude stacit, tak si vygoogli stadion v Tabore. Nie jeho sucasnu podobu, lebo ta je otrasna, ale to co sa tam bude stavat. No nebudes verit. SEDA. V meste s 35 tis. obyvatelmi sa neboja postavit SEDU. Nikde vo V4 sa v 20 tis. mestach nestavaju obrovske kolosy, az na zopar vynimiek ako v DS ci UH, ale rozumne funkcne stadiony. A praveze si myslim, ze v 20 tis. mestach a v stadionoch v nich, mame situaciu lepsiu v porovnani s Ceskom. A teraz vobec nie je rec len o SEDA stadionoch, ale o stadionoch napr. v Dubnici, Zlatych Moravciach, Senci, Podbrezovej atd. Problem je skor vo velkych mestach, kde napr. v Martine nie je ziaden futbalovy stadion. Lebo to co tam je teraz sa stadionom nesmie nazvat. A podobne. 
Asi by bolo fajn zahodit tu slovensku vlastnost a nenazerat na vsetko cudzie s velkym respektom a na slovenske s odporom


----------



## JRBA

Nikto neriesi kapacitu...aj stadion pre 2000 divakov sa da postavit pekny a zaujimavy a zaroven skaredy a nudny. Myslim, ze by sme mali prestat nazyvat to, co sa stavia na Slovensku, stadionmi, trefnejsi nazov by bol futbalove ihrisko s par nelogicky a nahodne rozmiestnenymi sedackami okolo. Lebo napr ten Ziar...ako to mozeme nazyvat stadionom? Jedna mini hlavna tribuna, ktora nieje ani len z jedneho konca ihriska po druhe...a potom 2 dalsie tribuny, ktore tam dizajnovo vobec nepasuju...a kde je 4.? To je aka moda, ze 3 tribuny? Preco nie potom 2 iba? To som nikde vo svete nevidel aby dali tribuny za jednu branu a druhu nie...ved potom uz rovno ani tam ani tam, nie? Tak isto v Senci, Myjave, atd...fakt mi niekedy pripada, ako keby to nejaky zhuleny clovek u nas projektoval, ze nakresli 3 rozne vyzerajuce tribuny a my ich potom dame vsetky 3 na jeden stadion...grc...cisty grc. Ako hovorim, je krajsie dat tam drevene zabradlie okolo, nech sa ludia opru.


----------



## Milos999

JRBA said:


> Nikto neriesi kapacitu...aj stadion pre 2000 divakov sa da postavit pekny a zaujimavy a zaroven skaredy a nudny. Myslim, ze by sme mali prestat nazyvat to, co sa stavia na Slovensku, stadionmi, trefnejsi nazov by bol futbalove ihrisko s par nelogicky a nahodne rozmiestnenymi sedackami okolo. Lebo napr ten Ziar...ako to mozeme nazyvat stadionom? Jedna mini hlavna tribuna, ktora nieje ani len z jedneho konca ihriska po druhe...a potom 2 dalsie tribuny, ktore tam dizajnovo vobec nepasuju...a kde je 4.? To je aka moda, ze 3 tribuny? Preco nie potom 2 iba? To som nikde vo svete nevidel aby dali tribuny za jednu branu a druhu nie...ved potom uz rovno ani tam ani tam, nie? Tak isto v Senci, Myjave, atd...fakt mi niekedy pripada, ako keby to nejaky zhuleny clovek u nas projektoval, ze nakresli 3 rozne vyzerajuce tribuny a my ich potom dame vsetky 3 na jeden stadion...grc...cisty grc. Ako hovorim, je krajsie dat tam drevene zabradlie okolo, nech sa ludia opru.


Presne tak... Uz ked neodmietli dotaciu 750 tis. eur namiesto Dolneho kubina tak mohli navrhnut klasicky stadion zo styrmi tribunami a nie prestavat staru hlavnu tribunu a poskladat od Sedy len ich 2 najedno kopyto tribuny aj nesurade popri ihrisku... To uz kurnik nijaky klub nemoze tej provladnej Sede povedat, ze radsej menej sedadiel ale nech spravia vsetky 3 tribuny nie len stale dva a vyzera to skoro vsade ako nedorebene ?! Za toto dostali monopol od SFZ ?! Preco nemozu postavit komplet tribuny ako NTC v Poprade ha ?! Nato by mali klubovi bossovia ked im uz SEDA robi rekonstrukciu pytat sa sefa SFZ a nie rezignovane prijat navrhy z 2 tribunami na jedno kopyto plus s prestavanou starou hlavnou tribunou ?!


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> Nikto neriesi kapacitu...aj stadion pre 2000 divakov sa da postavit pekny a zaujimavy a zaroven skaredy a nudny. Myslim, ze by sme mali prestat nazyvat to, co sa stavia na Slovensku, stadionmi, trefnejsi nazov by bol futbalove ihrisko s par nelogicky a nahodne rozmiestnenymi sedackami okolo. Lebo napr ten Ziar...ako to mozeme nazyvat stadionom? Jedna mini hlavna tribuna, ktora nieje ani len z jedneho konca ihriska po druhe...a potom 2 dalsie tribuny, ktore tam dizajnovo vobec nepasuju...a kde je 4.? To je aka moda, ze 3 tribuny? Preco nie potom 2 iba? To som nikde vo svete nevidel aby dali tribuny za jednu branu a druhu nie...ved potom uz rovno ani tam ani tam, nie? Tak isto v Senci, Myjave, atd...fakt mi niekedy pripada, ako keby to nejaky zhuleny clovek u nas projektoval, ze nakresli 3 rozne vyzerajuce tribuny a my ich potom dame vsetky 3 na jeden stadion...grc...cisty grc. Ako hovorim, je krajsie dat tam drevene zabradlie okolo, nech sa ludia opru.


Tak lebo nie su financie. A chcem vidiet aky zaujimavy stadion sa da postavit za 1,25 milion eur, tak aby tam bol aj vyhrievany travnik. Ale okej, ukoncme to. Nema to zmysel .


----------



## ayoz

Zase Seda menšie ako 6-radové tribúny nerobí, takže majú najmenšie. A zase rozhodne je toto lepšie riešenie ako keby mali okolo celej plochy nejaké 3 rady, čo sa ani neoplatí zastrešovať. Keby som bol ja vlastníkom štadióna, ktorý dostane takúto nízku dotáciu, tak by som to asi riešil skôr tak, že by som radšej spravil jednu poriadnu tribúnu, ktorá by mala pokrývať nutnú kapacitu. Takže na príklade Žiaru by som radšej rozšíril celkom slušnú hlavnú tribúnu aby bola na dĺžku celého ihriska a na tie malé sa vykašľal.

A teda štadióny ViOnu alebo Podbrezovej sa mi páčia viac ako Sedy a síce reálne nie sú nejako pekné, aspoň sú v tej záplave Sedy originálne. Navyše ja na podbrezovský štadión nemôžem nič zlé povedať, bol som tam a je dosť pohodlný a má prakticky všetko nutné. A pokiaľ by bolo niekedy nutné rozšíriť kapacitu a dobudovať ho, stále tam na to je priestor.


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> Tak lebo nie su financie. A chcem vidiet aky zaujimavy stadion sa da postavit za 1,25 milion eur, tak aby tam bol aj vyhrievany travnik. Ale okej, ukoncme to. Nema to zmysel .


Tu mas stadion za 2.5mil(4500 divakov), radsej taky postavit postupne a nech to trva aj 5 rokov...ako postavit hnus, lebo dobre vieme, ze prerabat sa uz nebude a stavia sa to na 30-50 rokov.



Alebo jednu zaujimavu tribuny za par stotisic, ako je nizsie. Aspon je to originalne, nieco co zaujme. Lebo dizajn je zrkladlo do duse cloveka...co si pomyslis o cloveku, ktory si postavi gycovy dom? Ja to iste ako o meste, ktore postavi gycovy, nevkusny stadion. Ze tam ziju ludia bez stipky kreativity, vkusu a rozumu.


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> Tak toto je argument teda, ak zacnes porovnavat Slovacko a FK Pohronie. Klobuk dole. Ak chces uz porovnavat, tak skor s Dunajskou Stredou a tam kludne mozeme porovnat teda aj stadiony.
> 
> A uz ked teda sa mame pozriet do okolitych krajin, tak si vygoogli stadiony v Sokolove, Varnsdorfe ci vo Vlasimy. Vsetko mesta okolo 20 tis. obyvatelov hrajuce druhu najvyssiu ligu. Stadiony horsie ako v Ziari. Alebo ked ti to nebude stacit, tak si vygoogli stadion v Tabore. Nie jeho sucasnu podobu, lebo ta je otrasna, ale to co sa tam bude stavat. No nebudes verit. SEDA. V meste s 35 tis. obyvatelmi sa neboja postavit SEDU. Nikde vo V4 sa v 20 tis. mestach nestavaju obrovske kolosy, az na zopar vynimiek ako v DS ci UH, ale rozumne funkcne stadiony. A praveze si myslim, ze v 20 tis. mestach a v stadionoch v nich, mame situaciu lepsiu v porovnani s Ceskom. A teraz vobec nie je rec len o SEDA stadionoch, ale o stadionoch napr. v Dubnici, Zlatych Moravciach, Senci, Podbrezovej atd. Problem je skor vo velkych mestach, kde napr. v Martine nie je ziaden futbalovy stadion. Lebo to co tam je teraz sa stadionom nesmie nazvat. A podobne.
> Asi by bolo fajn zahodit tu slovensku vlastnost a nenazerat na vsetko cudzie s velkym respektom a na slovenske s odporom



Vobec nechapem o com tocis...Nikde tu nespominam ziadnu kapacitu, nikde tu nespominam SEDU, nehovorim o ziadnych kolosoch. 

JRBA napisal, ze stadion v ZnH je skaredy. A ja s nim totalne suhlsim. Bodka a koniec. Je to moj nazor, a ten mi tvojimi kilometrovymi uvahami nezmenis. 
JRBA spomenul ze v UH, cize v malom meste sa postavil utlny stadionik "k svetu". 
TY (nie ja), si okomentoval ze stadion v UH sa ti nepaci. 

Citujem:" ad4. Ja by som bol praveze rad, ak by sme sa Uherskym Hradistim neinspirovali. Bol som tam a vobec nemam pocit, ze je to pekny stadion. Ten sklon tribun, ta nedokoncena strecha a ine rusive elementy...no nemyslim, ze je to nejaka velka slava...."

Mas na svoj "pocit" pravo. Ja si vsak myslim ze porovnavat stadion v ZnH so stadionom v UH je doslova vysmech. Ale pozri....ak sa ti UH nepaci, a v ZnH vidis architektonicky skvost, nuz nech sa ti paci.... V kazdom pripade je citit z tvojich prispevkov akusi "zurivost".. Ukludni sa. :banana: Nech tam postavia cokolvek, chlieb urcite lacnejsi nebude. 

Poviem ti to este raz k tejto teme: : Nejde o to, ci je cerveno-modry, alebo zlto-zeleny. Ci je to SEDA, alebo zelezobeton. Ci ma kapacitu 2-4-6 alebo 19 000. V tejto teme som len povedal, ze projekt v ZnH, (cize nieco N O V E) je skaredy.


----------



## siravak

Milos999 said:


> Presne tak... Uz ked neodmietli dotaciu 750 tis. eur namiesto Dolneho kubina tak mohli navrhnut klasicky stadion zo styrmi tribunami a nie prestavat staru hlavnu tribunu a poskladat od Sedy len ich 2 najedno kopyto tribuny aj nesurade popri ihrisku... To uz kurnik nijaky klub nemoze tej provladnej Sede povedat, ze radsej menej sedadiel ale nech spravia vsetky 3 tribuny nie len stale dva a vyzera to skoro vsade ako nedorebene ?! Za toto dostali monopol od SFZ ?! Preco nemozu postavit komplet tribuny ako NTC v Poprade ha ?! Nato by mali klubovi bossovia ked im uz SEDA robi rekonstrukciu pytat sa sefa SFZ a nie rezignovane prijat navrhy z 2 tribunami na jedno kopyto plus s prestavanou starou hlavnou tribunou ?!


Presne o tom to cele je.


----------



## JRBA

Napriklad taky Ruzomberok to urobil dobre...ma 2 tribuny oproti sebe, podobne velke, aj dizajnovo to sedi. Kludne by mohli za branami vymurovat betonovy mur ako na tom jednom madarskom stadione a stale by to bol jeden z najpodarenejsich stadionov na Slovensku. 



Teraz som pozeral na stadion Myjavy...a napriek tomu, ze za jednou branou je plachta, napocital som 5 tribun, kazda ina. ) To mi pripada ako keby niekto zavolal 5 firiem a kazdu nechal stavat po svojom, ze potom to nejako zlepime dokopy...



Jediny pekny projekt, ak sa tak naozaj podari zrealizovat, napriek tomu, ze je to seda, je v Nitre. Tam to cele pekne ladi, aj tie rohove budovy tam velmi pekne dizajnovo zapadaju. Tomu poviem normalne vypracovany projekt, kde sa nerobi na nahodu.


----------



## JRBA

A trosku humoru na vikend. 

http://fansvss.blog.cz/0801/novy-stadion-mozno-coskoro


----------



## Ayran

^^ len pre tvoje info, už tam pracuje stavebna firma...


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Vobec nechapem o com tocis...Nikde tu nespominam ziadnu kapacitu, nikde tu nespominam SEDU, nehovorim o ziadnych kolosoch.
> 
> JRBA napisal, ze stadion v ZnH je skaredy. A ja s nim totalne suhlsim. Bodka a koniec. Je to moj nazor, a ten mi tvojimi kilometrovymi uvahami nezmenis.
> JRBA spomenul ze v UH, cize v malom meste sa postavil utlny stadionik "k svetu".
> TY (nie ja), si okomentoval ze stadion v UH sa ti nepaci.
> 
> Citujem:" ad4. Ja by som bol praveze rad, ak by sme sa Uherskym Hradistim neinspirovali. Bol som tam a vobec nemam pocit, ze je to pekny stadion. Ten sklon tribun, ta nedokoncena strecha a ine rusive elementy...no nemyslim, ze je to nejaka velka slava...."
> 
> Mas na svoj "pocit" pravo. Ja si vsak myslim ze porovnavat stadion v ZnH so stadionom v UH je doslova vysmech. Ale pozri....ak sa ti UH nepaci, a v ZnH vidis architektonicky skvost, nuz nech sa ti paci.... V kazdom pripade je citit z tvojich prispevkov akusi "zurivost".. Ukludni sa. :banana: Nech tam postavia cokolvek, chlieb urcite lacnejsi nebude.
> 
> Poviem ti to este raz k tejto teme: : Nejde o to, ci je cerveno-modry, alebo zlto-zeleny. Ci je to SEDA, alebo zelezobeton. Ci ma kapacitu 2-4-6 alebo 19 000. V tejto teme som len povedal, ze projekt v ZnH, (cize nieco N O V E) je skaredy.


Kazdy kto chcel pochopit, tak pochopi co som tym myslel. Kto nie, tak si sam domysli veci...nema zmysel dalej zivit tuto temu.


----------



## JRBA

Ayran said:


> ^^ len pre tvoje info, už tam pracuje stavebna firma...


Ale bohuzial uz uplne iny stadion! Toto bol povodny projekt:



A tento nechutny grc chcu stavat:



Podla mna by bolo lepsie radsej 10 rokov pockat a nerobit radsej nic, ako postavit hentu skladacku v 2. najvacsom meste na Slovensku. Lebo v takom pripade tejto krajine uz nepomoze ani svatena voda a budeme na smiech celemu svetu, aj krajinam 3. sveta.


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> Tu mas stadion za 2.5mil(4500 divakov), radsej taky postavit postupne a nech to trva aj 5 rokov...ako postavit hnus, lebo dobre vieme, ze prerabat sa uz nebude a stavia sa to na 30-50 rokov.
> 
> 
> 
> Alebo jednu zaujimavu tribuny za par stotisic, ako je nizsie. Aspon je to originalne, nieco co zaujme. Lebo dizajn je zrkladlo do duse cloveka...co si pomyslis o cloveku, ktory si postavi gycovy dom? Ja to iste ako o meste, ktore postavi gycovy, nevkusny stadion. Ze tam ziju ludia bez stipky kreativity, vkusu a rozumu.



No 2,5 miliona eur a 1,25 miliona eur je trosku rozdiel. Na to by musela samosprava ziskat este dalsich 1,25 miliona eur, co je v malych mestach nepredstavitelne. A od statu ci z rezervy premiera peniaze tiez neziskaju. A ta tribuna nizsie tiez urcite stoji viac nez milion eur. 

A zase ja si myslim, ze tie stadiony sa postupne dokoncia a nestavaju sa na 30-50 rokov. Tak ako v Bardejove napr. sa ta posledna tribuna planuje dostavat. Takisto po case dam ruku do ohna, ze to bude aj v Ziari. Tak ako sa napr. teraz dorabaju tribuny v Zlatych Moravciach. Len treba vyckat. Tych 1,25 miliona je jednoducho strasne malo. 
Nikde nie je napisane, ze takto bude vyzerat stadion v Ziari aj o 5 rokov.


----------



## simiKE

JRBA said:


> A tento nechutny grc chcu stavat:


tento stadion sa tam tiez nejde stavat a bolo to tu uz niekolkokrat povedane ze v KE seda *N E B U D E*


----------



## ayoz

Páči sa mi, ako tu už asi miliónkrát niekto JRBA-ovi napíše, že Seda v KE nebude a od tohto návrhu už boli ďalšie dva, ale on si stále bude dookola hovoriť to svoje o Sede v KE


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Páči sa mi, ako tu už asi miliónkrát niekto JRBA-ovi napíše, že Seda v KE nebude a od tohto návrhu už boli ďalšie dva, ale on si stále bude dookola hovoriť to svoje o Sede v KE


Ja budem len rad, ale pocul som dokonca o kapacite 9000...aky to moze byt stadion s takou kapacitou??? Stale si myslim, ze postavia sedu, aby si viac penazi uliali pre seba.


----------



## ayoz

Aký by to mohol byť štadión s takou kapacitou? Čo je to za debilnú otázku? Pokiaľ viem, tak ani tých 9000 nie je nejaká potvrdená informácia a vzhľadom na ten rozpočet to ani nevyzerá na to, že by sa plánovala 9-tisícová Seda. 

Okrem tej prezentácie SFZ som aj tak nikde nevidel, že by sa v KE operovalo so Sedou. A tá prezentácia nemala absolútne žiadnu výpovednú hodnotu. Bola čisto len ilustračná.


----------



## chefe

ja som cital, ze to ma by medzi 12 az 13 tisic, tu kapacitu vratili na vecsie cislo


----------



## simiKE

ono v kazdej sprave to je inak .. raz je to 9 potom 13 tisic potom zas 9...potom za 12 milionov alebo neskor za 15 milionov a potom zas 12..nikto nevie


----------



## 987eric

Na enviroportali sa objavil zamer pre stadion Tatrana v Presove http://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/futbal-tatran-arena-v-presove . Podla neho to vyzera na prezentovany "vitazny" navrh, tak uvidime co z toho napokon bude. Kazdopadne, riesi sa len EIA, takze udavany zaciatok vystavby 10/2017 povazujem za nepravdepodobny.


----------



## ayoz

Ale aspoň sa reálne niečo pohlo a vyzerá to tak, že sa naozaj začne. A koho to potešilo najviac?










Ale nerozumiem, prečo miesto toho súčasného štadióna nenaplánovali tiež parkovisko alebo aspoň nejaké námestíčko, kde sa ľudia rozpustia po zápase (nieže by to takýto štadiónik veľmi potreboval). Každopádne tam snáď nezostanú ruiny polovice starého štadióna.


----------



## ayoz

ayoz said:


> Neviete neikto niečo o tomto štadióne? Našiel som to tu a mal by to byť návrh na nový štadión Banskej Bystrice z roku 2009. Akurát si nepamätám, že by sa o tom niekde písalo alebo hovorilo. Navyše sa mi zdá divné, aby to na svojej stránke prezentovala nejaká česká firma len tak. Ani tie modré seačky nemajú nič s Duklou spoločné.


Inak sorry za doublepost, ale vrátim sa k tomuto svojmu staršiemu príspevku. Teraz som si uvedomil, podľa umiestnenia tej budovy za štadiónom a malého ihriska, že ide o štadión v Kremničke nie na Štiavničkách. A keďže je to z obdobia, kedy sa uvažovalo o MFK Banská Bystrica namiesto Dukly, tak vzhľadom na súčasný stav futbalu v BB, kedy je téma MFK zase viac než otvorená, bolo by zaujímavé, keby sa mesto k tomuto návrhu vrátilo. Nevyzerá to vôbec draho + určite lepšie ako nejaká Seda.


----------



## siravak

Zaujimave je, ze podla vsetkeho (teda podla info od simiKE) tam nebude SEDA, podla vsetkeho (teda podla info od Ayrana) uz tam pracuje stavebna firma, ale.....nikto ani len netusi, co to tam vlastne bude, ake to bude velke, a ako to bude vyzerat. To mi je fakt zahadou...Ten kosicky stadion je vacsie AktyX nez trenciansky stadion. A trencania si to tam ozaj hermeticky strazia kazdu jednu informaciu


----------



## simiKE

to nieje len podla mna info..proste keby to bola seda uz tam je lebo s nou ma sfz zmluvu a nemusela by prebiehat ziadna sutaz.

mesto ma svoju predstavu ako chce aby to vyzeralo..ale este nieje vysutazena firma ktora si to moze uplne upravit podla seba ..preto sa nevie v podstate nic

najaktualnejsia "vizualizacia"









a co sa tyka ze tam pracuje firma..tak ano, inzinierske stavby kosice zacali s pripravou plochy a prekladkou inzinierskych sieti ..bolo to aj v novinach tv markiza mnyslim ze 29.6. ako stroj zacal frezovat asfalt a tatrovky ho odvazali prec


----------



## SunshineBB

To ze stadion ma mensiu kapacitu este neznamena, ze to musi byt SEDA, vid. stadiony v Senci, Moravciach ci Michalovciach. To na margo tej smiesnej poznamky, ze co to moze byt za stadion s 9000 kapacitou. 

Ayoz, ten stadion by som bral vsetkymi desiatimi, topime sa a chytame slamky , a ta minitribunka sa da potom vzdy zburat a nahradit nejakou dvojposchodovou ozrutou keby sem zase raz chcel zavitat nejaky Ajax, Benfica ci Borussia.


----------



## ayoz

Ešte doplním k tým štadiónom SEDA z prezentácie SFZ, že ani jeden sa v takom stave, v akom tam bol vyobrazený, nezrealizoval. Buď sa to nedokončilo do toho stavu (Senica, Myjava), spravilo sa to inak (ZM, DAC) alebo sa to tak ani nikdy neplánovalo (Trenčín, Ružomberok, BB). Jedine Poprad a Nitra sa tomu asi priblížia.


----------



## Milos999

DiegoPele said:


> No 2,5 miliona eur a 1,25 miliona eur je trosku rozdiel. Na to by musela samosprava ziskat este dalsich 1,25 miliona eur, co je v malych mestach nepredstavitelne. A od statu ci z rezervy premiera peniaze tiez neziskaju. A ta tribuna nizsie tiez urcite stoji viac nez milion eur.
> 
> A zase ja si myslim, ze tie stadiony sa postupne dokoncia a nestavaju sa na 30-50 rokov. Tak ako v Bardejove napr. sa ta posledna tribuna planuje dostavat. Takisto po case dam ruku do ohna, ze to bude aj v Ziari. Tak ako sa napr. teraz dorabaju tribuny v Zlatych Moravciach. Len treba vyckat. Tych 1,25 miliona je jednoducho strasne malo.
> Nikde nie je napisane, ze takto bude vyzerat stadion v Ziari aj o 5 rokov.


To o Bardejovskom stadione je zly priklad... Podla tohto:
https://www.cas.sk/clanok/314276/st...ator-ma-uz-dalsie-plany-co-s-hotovou-stavbou/ uz mali postavit aj protilahlu stvrtu tribunu. Neviem co im v tom branilo... Teraz to vyzera ako nedorobene... A dotacia je fuc...


----------



## SunshineBB

Milos999 said:


> To o Bardejovskom stadione je zly priklad... Podla tohto:
> https://www.cas.sk/clanok/314276/st...ator-ma-uz-dalsie-plany-co-s-hotovou-stavbou/ uz mali postavit aj protilahlu stvrtu tribunu. Neviem co im v tom branilo... Teraz to vyzera ako nedorobene... A dotacia je fuc...


Dotacia nie je fuc ale v niekoho vreckach


----------



## 22.4.2017

ayoz said:


> Inak sorry za doublepost, ale vrátim sa k tomuto svojmu staršiemu príspevku. Teraz som si uvedomil, podľa umiestnenia tej budovy za štadiónom a malého ihriska, že ide o štadión v Kremničke nie na Štiavničkách. A keďže je to z obdobia, kedy sa uvažovalo o MFK Banská Bystrica namiesto Dukly, tak vzhľadom na súčasný stav futbalu v BB, kedy je téma MFK zase viac než otvorená, bolo by zaujímavé, keby sa mesto k tomuto návrhu vrátilo. Nevyzerá to vôbec draho + určite lepšie ako nejaká Seda.


V Kremničke je tréningové ihrisko umiestnené kolmo na hlavné, aj budova penziónu je inde a nesedia ani cesty. V tomto prípade sa jedná o Ihrisko v Radvani, presne sedí aj priľahlá budova a všetky cesty. Navyše je vidno oporný múr a tréningové ihrisko pod ním je vyvýšené oproti hlavnému, teda ide 100% o Radvaň.

Ale súhlasím že to vyzerá dobre. Keby sa k hlavnej tribúne na Štiavničkách pridal ovál v štýle tej "L tribúny" v Radvani, bol by som veľmi spokojný.

Neviem či to tu bolo spomínané, ale ihrisko v Radvani sa bude rekonštruovať (300tis. mesto + 400tis SFZ), ale to podľa mňa vystačí na umelý trávnik a menšie úpravy areálu, určite nie na to, čo je na vizualizáciách. Navyše by tu bol problém s parkovaním, jednoducho to tam nie je kde postaviť. Podľa projektu to vyzerá na kategóriu 3 a tá vyžaduje min. 100 VIP parkovacích miest + 200 m2 pre prenosové vozy, to tam nie je kde napchať. Samozrejme sa dá parkovať pri Tescu a Nayi ale to by neprešlo.

V utorok je tlačovka ohľadom futbalu (najmä mládežníckeho), tak uvidíme, možno padne nejaké info.

P.S.: V GBS na RTVS bola dnes reportáž ohľadom Dukly, síce žiadne nové info, ale pobavil ma záber na Nora Juračku (hlavného trénera Kremničky a donedávna asistenta v Dukle) ako sám na kosil trávnik :lol:


----------



## ayoz

Neviem, môže to byť aj Radvaň, ten kopec som si všimol aj ja, takže môže byť, ale ked pozriem zhora na mapu, nevidím tam na to priestor nikde, to už skôr tá Kremnička. Však ihrisko nie je problém otočiť a priestoru je tam kopa. V Radvani jedine, že by zrušili to druhé ihrisko, posunuli to hlavné a dostavali ešte na mieste toho druhého parkovisko.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Pozri si tú budovu a cestu medzi ihriskami a porovnaj s google maps, je to určite Radvaň. V Kremničke by práveže na tento typ stavby miesto nebolo, z jednej strany Hron, z druhej tréningové ihrisko (dá sa otočiť, ale potom zasa vykupovať pozemky...), z tretej strany potok a zo štvrtej opäť cudzí pozemok. Práve kvôli nevysporiadaným pozemkom sa nebude rekonštruovať Kremnička ale Radvaň (patrí mestu, nie je tam problém).

Čo sa týka vizualizácie, taký kopec v Kremničke nie je, je to v podstate rovina. A tréningové ihrisko vyzerá byť podstatne menšie ako v súčasnosti, hlavné ihrisko by sa teda trochu posunulo a nejak by to tam už vošlo. Ale ajtak sa to realizovať nebude, tak je to jedno.


----------



## ayoz

Je to osem rokov stará vizualizácia, určite sa nebude realizovať


----------



## eMKejx

To budem rad ak stadion v Radvani bude nadalej stat... Nakolko pred niekolkymi tyzdnani sa mi dostala info ze miesto ihriska tam Smedo mal postavit tri bytovky.


----------



## Ayran

prace v Košiciach 
































zdroj


----------



## chefe

viete niekto co vlastne bude c tych kosiciach?


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Nie je tam na tú kapacita nejaká výnimka? Pokiaľ nie, tak je dosť možné, že aj toto je jedným z dôvodov, preč chce ísť Podbrezová do BB. Štát im postaví dostatočný štadión a nemusia zbytočne (pretože v Podbrezovej by 4500 asi bolo naozaj zbytočné) investovať u seba.


Tak tipujem, ze na polroka vedia dostat vynimku, ak splnaju vsetky ostatne podmienky, a to je tak vsetko.


----------



## morko87

DiegoPele said:


> Inak je zaujimave, ze podla tejto smernice od sezony 2018/2019 musia stadiony splnat pre najvyssiu ligu infraštruktúrne kritériá 3. kategórie, co ale znamena, ze minimalna kapacita by musela byt nad 4500. Momentalne to nesplnaju Zlate Moravce, Trencin, Podbrezova a Michalovce, pricom hlavne v Podbrezovej a v Moravciach by muselo dojst k vcelku zasadnej rekonstrukcii, aj ked bohvie ci sa dalsiu sezonu bude hrat najvyssia liga v Podbrezovej.
> 
> Rovnako to nesplnaju ani v Skalici, v Bardejove ci v Samorine, z tych potencionalnych adeptoch na postup akurat Poprad splna vsetky tieto kriteria.


 Podla mna v Michalovciach nebude problem s licenciou na stadion, ak budu splnat vsetky podmienky pre infrastrukturu, kedze oficialna kapacia stadiona je tusim 4440 miest, takze nedat im licenciu kvoli 60 miestam by mi prislo dost tvrde. A co sa tyka Zlatych Moraviec a Podbrezovej, tak tam si dovolim predpokladat, ze ak bude infrastruktura na urovni 3, tak im licenciu daju a daju im trvalu vynimku na kapacitu. Predsa len podla mna dolezitejsie je ci splnas podmienky zazemia a komfortu pre hracov, funkcionarov a divakov, ako to ci mas nejaku minimalne stanovenu kapacitu podla UEFA.


----------



## DiegoPele

morko87 said:


> Podla mna v Michalovciach nebude problem s licenciou na stadion, ak budu splnat vsetky podmienky pre infrastrukturu, kedze oficialna kapacia stadiona je tusim 4440 miest, takze nedat im licenciu kvoli 60 miestam by mi prislo dost tvrde. A co sa tyka Zlatych Moraviec a Podbrezovej, tak tam si dovolim predpokladat, ze ak bude infrastruktura na urovni 3, tak im licenciu daju a daju im trvalu vynimku na kapacitu. Predsa len podla mna dolezitejsie je ci splnas podmienky zazemia a komfortu pre hracov, funkcionarov a divakov, ako to ci mas nejaku minimalne stanovenu kapacitu podla UEFA.


Tak hlavne v Zlatych Moravciach ja uz nevidim velmi priestor na zvysovanie kapacity a to tam je kapacita len okolo 3700 miest a natrepat niekde dalsich 800 sedaciek...no fuuuha. Mozno rekonstrukcia hlavnej tribuny, ale tak to by zase bolo velmi financne narocne.


----------



## chefe

prehodil som sem foto z narodneho stadiona v BA, podla mna jedna fotka tu neuskodi, mam radost z toho, ze sa to tam podoba na stadion zatial, snad to neprerobia na byty. Autor fotky je pravdepodobne Stanley-SK


----------



## Nihillek

*Smernica 2018/2019*

Ja si zas myslim, ze uz ked chceme splnat nejaku UEFA kategoriu v ramci najvyssej ligy, nemali by sme podliezat ziadne pravidlo, ani o kapacite. Kluby mali dostatok casu sa na to pripravit. Bud splname vsetko alebo nema zmysel hovorit o tretej kategorii UEFA.


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> Inak je zaujimave, ze podla tejto smernice od sezony 2018/2019 musia stadiony splnat pre najvyssiu ligu infraštruktúrne kritériá 3. kategórie, co ale znamena, ze minimalna kapacita by musela byt nad 4500. Momentalne to nesplnaju Zlate Moravce, Trencin, Podbrezova a Michalovce, pricom hlavne v Podbrezovej a v Moravciach by muselo dojst k vcelku zasadnej rekonstrukcii, aj ked bohvie ci sa dalsiu sezonu bude hrat najvyssia liga v Podbrezovej.
> 
> Rovnako to nesplnaju ani v Skalici, v Bardejove ci v Samorine, z tych potencionalnych adeptoch na postup akurat Poprad splna vsetky tieto kriteria.


V nasej prvej lige by uplne stacilo 6-8 muzstiev, zvysila by sa tym aj uroven druhej ligy a prva by lepsie pripravila muzstva na europske pohare, kde by mozno dali o 1 predkolo viac. Ale urcite by to bolo zaujimavejsie.


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> V nasej prvej lige by uplne stacilo 6-8 muzstiev, zvysila by sa tym aj uroven druhej ligy a prva by lepsie pripravila muzstva na europske pohare, kde by mozno dali o 1 predkolo viac. Ale urcite by to bolo zaujimavejsie.


V com by to bolo zaujimavejsie?  Aby sa fanusikovia jedneho klubu 5-6 krat pozerali na toho isteho supera? hno: 
Mozno by sa dalo uvazovat o znizeni na 10 klubov, ale podla mna je tento model s 12 klubmi a so sucasnym hernym modelom idealny, kedze posledne 10 kola sa tabulka rozdeli na 2 polovice, a teda ti najlepsi sa stretnu navzajom v sezone 4-krat. 

A znizenie na 6 klubov by urcite nepripravilo nase muzstva na Europu, akurat by liga stratila aj ten maly kredit co ma


----------



## chefe

JRBA said:


> V nasej prvej lige by uplne stacilo 6-8 muzstiev, zvysila by sa tym aj uroven druhej ligy a prva by lepsie pripravila muzstva na europske pohare, kde by mozno dali o 1 predkolo viac. Ale urcite by to bolo zaujimavejsie.


podla mna ak by sme mali 6 muzstiev, tak by sa na seba naucili zahrat a potom by ich porazali rovnako ostatne europske muzstva ako doteraz. Stratila by sa aj atraktivita a vola modernizovat stadiony.:bash:


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> V com by to bolo zaujimavejsie?  Aby sa fanusikovia jedneho klubu 5-6 krat pozerali na toho isteho supera? hno:
> Mozno by sa dalo uvazovat o znizeni na 10 klubov, ale podla mna je tento model s 12 klubmi a so sucasnym hernym modelom idealny, kedze posledne 10 kola sa tabulka rozdeli na 2 polovice, a teda ti najlepsi sa stretnu navzajom v sezone 4-krat.
> 
> A znizenie na 6 klubov by urcite nepripravilo nase muzstva na Europu, akurat by liga stratila aj ten maly kredit co ma


O uplne jednoduchu vec by to bolo zaujimavejsie...radsej pridem pozriet 20x na Trnavu, Trencin, Zilinu ako 1x na Moravce, Podbrezovu alebo Senicu. Futbal robi zaujimavym futbal samotnym, nie farba dresov a kto je z akej dediny. Tie male mesta nemaju potencial na to robit dlhodobo kvalitny futbal, udrzat si kvalitnych hracov...je to iba take udrzovanie priemeru a to urcite pre mna zaujimave nieje.



chefe said:


> podla mna ak by sme mali 6 muzstiev, tak by sa na seba naucili zahrat a potom by ich porazali rovnako ostatne europske muzstva ako doteraz. Stratila by sa aj atraktivita a vola modernizovat stadiony.


Prepac, ale aku atraktivitu prinasaju dedinske muzstva? Ved cele Slovensko je mala bodka na mape...kamenom dohodis do vedlajsej dediny, takze delit sa na x konkurencnych taborov na takom mini priestore mi pride smiesne. 8 muzstiev maximum, v druhej lige 12 a budu mat potom kvalitu obidve sutaze, lebo podmienky by sa nastavili prisne aj pre druhu ligu. Teraz je 2 liga skoro amaterska...takze uplne zbytocna...


----------



## Creative

Radikálne znižovanie počtu mužstiev prvej ligy sme tu už mali(zo 16 na 10). Predpoklady boli tie čo spomína JRBA, no výsledok bol ale taký, že tá "elita" ktorá zostala v prvej lige kvalitou začala stagnovať, resp. zostali zápasy na úrovni toho čo bolo predtým a tie mužstvá čo vypadli do druhej ligy sa kvalitou a urovnou prisposobili druhej lige.Žiadne zlepšenie to neprinieslo.
Kvalitu ligy nezmeníme takýmito zásahmi, ale tým, že prídu peniaze do klubov a kluby sa budú spávať ako podnikatelia a pochopia, že fanúšik(zákazník) je ich pán nie naopak. AleKed špičkové kluby v polsku, rakusku a zachvilu aj v česku maju rozpočet 20-30 mil. eur tak mi tu nemožeme nič uhrat s 5-7 mil. rozpočtami. Naopak, je zázrak, že už vobec s týmito podmienkami čo tu sú dokáže motika vystreliť a občas sa niekto do skupiny LM, ale EL dostane. Taký Salzburg má rozpočet 40 mil. a 10 rokov sa snaží o skupinu LM.
Prečo teda tie peniaze v rozpočtoch kluboch niesu?ako ich vziať? toto je ten problém. Prečo hokejový slovan hrá v atraktívnej lige ako jediný zo strednej europy a doslova tam živorí? naozaj tu nieje skonomické zázemie, alebo len majitelia klubov nechu nikoho pustit do svojho rybníka? a preču nechcu? deje sa tam snád niečo nekalé?


----------



## SunshineBB

Ktore slovenske kluby maju rozpocet 5-7 mil €? :? Pytam sa , lebo mi mozno nieco uslo za posledne roky.

Este by som doplnil, ak pises ze tu nie je ekonomicke zazemie, nie je prave znizenie poctu ucastnikov ligy sposobom ako ten najvyssi futbal dostat len do miest kde ten potencial maju? Ja napriklad nie som fanusikom fuzii, stahovania klubov ci kupovania licencii, ale chapem Sotakove dovody, preco chce ist do Bystrice. (ak je ten dovod, ktory povedali aj s Greškom naozaj ten pravy). Aj ked musim povedat ze s tym nesuhlasim. 

Potom sa necudujem , ked sme v lige mali Senicu, Skalicu, Myjavu v jednom rocniku, a ostala uz len Senica, a aj ta je posledna. Toto nikam nevedie, region je maly, nasyteny a kluby a mesta su bez potencialu, ked navyse v Senici je kazdy druhy fanusikom Trnavy. 

Myslim ze liga s 10 klubmi je pre nas ideal. Slovan, Spartak, Nitra, Trencin, Zilina, Ruzomberok, Bystrica, Presov, Kosice a niekto posledny do partie (Inter, Petrzalka pripadne Rimavska, Bardejov). Mne je jasne ze to sa neda takto tvorit na papieri, ano v Kosiciach uz nic nie je, a v Presove je to tiez uplna katastrofa a Bystrica kope regionalnu sutaz, ale to co chcem povedat je to, ze prave toto su mesta kde by sa mal formovat prvoligovy futbal, toto su mesta s potencialom, ze raz budu chodit vysoke navstevy, a ze nieco mozu dosiahnut. To je mozno ten priklad Podbrezova-Bystrica. V malom sa to robit neda. A jasne, ked nie je ekonomicke zazemie, tak klubov bude v lige 8 a ked Bystrica alebo Kosice nebudu mat peniaze, nebudu ju hrat. Ale aby sa tam trapila namiesto toho nejaka Myjava alebo Skalica, to nema vyznam.

Edit: Som zabudol na Dunajsku Stredu, pardon  nebol to zamer


----------



## Creative

SunshineBB said:


> Ktore slovenske kluby maju rozpocet 5-7 mil €? :? Pytam sa , lebo mi mozno nieco uslo za posledne roky.


ok, nakoniec je to možno ešte menej-Slovan a žilina 3-5 mil?


----------



## SunshineBB

Creative said:


> ok, nakoniec je to možno ešte menej-Slovan a žilina 3-5 mil?


No to skor, aspon taku predstavu som mal ja, ze do nejakych 4 mil €.


----------



## DiegoPele

Je to samozrejme hlupost. Kvalita ligy sa dviha pomocou inych veci nez znizovania poctu timov. Na Slovensko je ideal 10-12, pricom sucasny model je urcite lepsi ako ten minuly a ta nasa "spicka" sa stretne navzajom medzi sebou 4 krat a s tymi "dedinskymi" klubmi len 2 krat. Pricom je sanca, ze Zlate Moravce sa tam dostanu a mozes sa ist na Pasienky na ne pozriet


----------



## Creative

SunshineBB said:


> Ktore slovenske kluby maju rozpocet 5-7 mil €? :? Pytam sa , lebo mi mozno nieco uslo za posledne roky.
> 
> Este by som doplnil, ak pises ze tu nie je ekonomicke zazemie, nie je prave znizenie poctu ucastnikov ligy sposobom ako ten najvyssi futbal dostat len do miest kde ten potencial maju?
> 
> 
> Práveže ja si myslím že to ekonomické zázemie tu je. Som presvedčený že tu je miesto na kluby ktoré by vedeli dosiahnut vyššie rozpočty. Nemyslím si že Bratislavu a jej ekonomické zázemie je nereálne aby mal klub rozpočet 15-20 mil eur


----------



## SunshineBB

Creative said:


> Práveže ja si myslím že to ekonomické zázemie tu je. Som presvedčený že tu je miesto na kluby ktoré by vedeli dosiahnut vyššie rozpočty. Nemyslím si že Bratislavu a jej ekonomické zázemie je nereálne aby mal klub rozpočet 15-20 mil eur


Sorry ja som si nevsimol tie otazniky v poslednych vetach, treba pisat velke pismena na zaciatku vety


----------



## ayoz

Znižovať počet mužstiev na 6-8, to je neskutočná hlúposť... Keby to fungovalo, tak by to asi niekde vo svete bolo, ale nevšimol som si, že by nejaká krajina minimálne v Európe mala taký počet tímov. 

Inak dnes rokovala vláda a bystrický štadión opäť nebol na programe...


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Znižovať počet mužstiev na 6-8, to je neskutočná hlúposť... Keby to fungovalo, tak by to asi niekde vo svete bolo, ale nevšimol som si, že by nejaká krajina minimálne v Európe mala taký počet tímov.


Rakusko je od nas vacsie, ekonomicky aj socialne 100 rokov popredu a ma 10 klubov. A snad nechces aby krajiny oproti ktorym je Slovensko flak na mape, mali 6-8 klubov, ked mesto ako Londyn napr je vacsie ako cela tato krajina.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Počet tímov v súťaží 6-8 je úplný nezmysel. Ak si vezmeme minuloročnú tabuľku, v lige by boli ZA, Slovan, RK, TN, Podbrezová a Trnava. Takouto zostavou by boli 2/3 Slovenska odrezané od ligového futbalu. A také derby Slovan - Trnava by bolo 6 krát do roka, teda takmer každý mesiac a pol. Všade má väčšiu hodnotu to, čoho je menej. Tak čo myslíte, koľko ľudí by to takto bavilo?

Nehovoriac o tom, že 6 top klubov by bolo ekonomicky relatívne silných a mladí hráči by dostávali ešte menej šancí. Do futbalu v iných regiónoch by nikto nechcel investovať, keďže dostať sa do prvej ligy by bolo zrazu náročnejšie. Súčasný model vyzerá relatívne spravodlivý, dajme mu čas a uvidíme.

Neustále reorganizovať súťaže je nezmysel, čo sa ukazuje tento rok na 2. lige. Z 22 mužstiev zostalo 12 a doplnili ich 4 mužstvá z 3. ligy. Tieto 4 mužstvá teraz nemajú šancu oproti zabehnutým druholigistom, napr. Komárno v nedeľu schytalo od Žiliny B 8:1. Rovnako Podbrezová B má takmer totožný káder ako pred rokom v 3. lige. A naopak, také NMNV podľa pravidiel v lige ani nemalo byť a pritom zatiaľ hrá dôstojnú úlohu. Ak sa má súťaž reorganizovať, malo sa to robiť postupne, prípadne spraviť nejakú baráž a pod.


----------



## ayoz

Ako reálne nemá 6-8 klubov žiadny logický základ. Nejaké hysterické výlevy JRBA o fľaku na mape a podobne síce znejú pekne, ale okrem emocionálnej hladiny to nemá žiadnu racionálnu. Pokiaľ mieni diskutovať takýmto štýlom, tak nemá zmysel akákoľvek diskusia s ním. Skôr sa stotožňujem s názorom 22. apríla. 

Ja síce nepatrím k fanúšikom "dedín" v lige, ale do Nitry teraz prišlo na Zlaté Moravce 5135 divákov. Prišlo by toľko na Prešov alebo Košice? Alebo na 6. zápas proti Trenčínu? Nemyslím si. Rovnako veľa ľudí bolo na premiére Dukly v Podbrezovej. Prišiel by plný štadión na Duklu v Bratislave alebo Trenčíne, navyše po 5 zápasoch s Duklou v tej sezóne? Určite nie. Navyše by tá súťaž nebola atraktívne pre sponzorov. 6 klubov je neatraktívnych aj pre televízie. A asi každý na svete vidí, že 6 klubov je hlúposť, lebo opakujem, nikde takú súťaž nenájdete. Možno niekde v Oceánii na ostrove veľkom ako BB. A nehovorím tu o Anglicku, ako poukázal JRBA, ale nenájdete to ani v krajinách veľkosťou, obyvateľstvom či ekonomicky podobnými s Slovenskom. 

Čo sa týka modelu, tento sa mi veľmi nepáči, keďže sa hrá menej zápasov, ale asi je o niečo spravodlivejší. Ak už 12 tímov, viac sa mi páči škótsky model, kde sa liga rozdelí po 33 kolách a odohrá sa ešte 5 zápasov v skupinách o titul a záchranu. Takže zápasov je ešte viac (38) a každý odohrá doma rovnaký počet zápasov ako vonka.


----------



## JimmySK

Ako výstrel, ktorý som si precital od JRBA, ze mat v prvej lige 6-8 muzstiev tak to mozme ten SVK futbal rovno zabalit. Momentálne SVK liga ide dobrým smerom. Co sa cudujete, ze posledné roky bola bieda s návstevnostou, ked si zoberiete, ze od 1990 do roku 2010 sa absolutne nic nerobilo so stadionmi. Cele Slovensko zaspalo vtedy dobu a usiel vlak. Konecne sa nové kluby usadili v lige ako napr. Moravce, Michalovce A taktiez sa to stabilizovalo v Trencine, Trnave a Ziline. Liga potrebuje Rivalitu a konkurenciu. Naco sa maju fanuskovia tesit z velkých miest? Na male dediny? Práve, ze malé dedinky sa tesia ked pride napr Slovan alebo Trnava do ich dediny. A to je to čaro futbalu... Konkurencia vzdy musi byt, tak ako derby Slovan vs. Trnava. Alebo Presov vs. Kosice. Ked tieto derby nebudu na Slovensku tak vtedy si mozme povedať ze máme futbal v sračkach.


----------



## chefe

pamatate na pana Slavika?  znova robi biznis  

https://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/512376/meska-vam-stavba-mozno-za-to-moze-tento-clovek/


----------



## Azbest

*V Prešove začnú stavať futbalový štadión až na jar*

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/20629023/v-presove-zacnu-stavat-stadion-az-na-jar.html?ref=njctse




Takze uz je to posunute na rok 2018...Chcem sa opytat ci nie je podmienkou ziskania financnej dotacie mat postaveny stanok do konca roka 2018? Alebo staci len zacat stavat ?? :bash: :bash:


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> Ako reálne nemá 6-8 klubov žiadny logický základ. Nejaké hysterické výlevy JRBA o fľaku na mape a podobne síce znejú pekne, ale okrem emocionálnej hladiny to nemá žiadnu racionálnu. Pokiaľ mieni diskutovať takýmto štýlom, tak nemá zmysel akákoľvek diskusia s ním. Skôr sa stotožňujem s názorom 22. apríla.
> 
> Ja síce nepatrím k fanúšikom "dedín" v lige, ale do Nitry teraz prišlo na Zlaté Moravce 5135 divákov. Prišlo by toľko na Prešov alebo Košice? Alebo na 6. zápas proti Trenčínu? Nemyslím si. Rovnako veľa ľudí bolo na premiére Dukly v Podbrezovej. Prišiel by plný štadión na Duklu v Bratislave alebo Trenčíne, navyše po 5 zápasoch s Duklou v tej sezóne? Určite nie. Navyše by tá súťaž nebola atraktívne pre sponzorov. 6 klubov je neatraktívnych aj pre televízie. A asi každý na svete vidí, že 6 klubov je hlúposť, lebo opakujem, nikde takú súťaž nenájdete. Možno niekde v Oceánii na ostrove veľkom ako BB. A nehovorím tu o Anglicku, ako poukázal JRBA, ale nenájdete to ani v krajinách veľkosťou, obyvateľstvom či ekonomicky podobnými s Slovenskom.
> 
> Čo sa týka modelu, tento sa mi veľmi nepáči, keďže sa hrá menej zápasov, ale asi je o niečo spravodlivejší. Ak už 12 tímov, viac sa mi páči škótsky model, kde sa liga rozdelí po 33 kolách a odohrá sa ešte 5 zápasov v skupinách o titul a záchranu. Takže zápasov je ešte viac (38) a každý odohrá doma rovnaký počet zápasov ako vonka.



Treba zas mat na pamati ze nasa futbalova mentalita nesuvisi s klubom samotnym ale s jeho VYSLEDKAMI  to znamena ze na zapas PO - KE by samozrejme neprislo 5000 divakov...ale staci mat 5 zapasovu seriu bez prehry na zaciatku sutaze a garantujem ti ze aj ten Presov , Kosice Bystrica alebo Trencin by tu 5tku na stadione pritiahli...Myslim ze vies aka by bola navsteva v Nitre na ZM ak by Nitra bola druha od konca s jednym bodom...tolko k nasej mentalite...A na Slovensku je jedno ci je to Nitra,Presov,Kosice a pod....zialbohu....objektivne musim povedat ze vynimku na celom SK tvori len Trnava...


----------



## JRBA

Azbest said:


> objektivne musim povedat ze vynimku na celom SK tvori len Trnava...


To uz davno neplati...aj tam su iba fanusikovia uspechu...momentalne(posledny rok) ich chodi na novy stadion 2000...teraz ked par krat vyhrali, zasa ich je viac, ako je u nas bezne. Ano, strajkuju ultras, ale tak s nimi by to bolo o 500 ludi viac.


----------



## ejo

Po derby v Trnave zostali zničené toalety + FOTO

https://mytrnava.sme.sk/c/20629910/...-natiahne-spartak-vitaznu-snuru.html?ref=njct

pokiaľ budú chodiť dementi na štadióny tak ich ani netreba stavať. Odseknúť im ruky dementom


----------



## JRBA

Vcera som bol na stadione v Trnave asi piaty krat a kazdym razom mi pride horsi. O pokazenej mini tribune uz pomlcim, ale tentokrat som sedel za branou a pozeral cely zas na nejake zelezne stlpy, ake som nevidel nikde inde na svete. Hrozny pohlad. A tribuny su hrozne daleko od hracej plochy...ved za branou je to snad 20 metrov od ihriska. Oproti tomu je stadion v Dunajskej Strede neskutocne popredu, uplne iny pocit som tam mal z futbalu ako v Trnave. Hrozne odflaknute je to cele...stary stadion tam bol lepsi. Dufam, ze nove tehelne pole bude futbalovy stadion a nie nefutbalova klietka ako v Trnave.


p.s. Co sa tyka toho znicenia toaliet...nestavat stadiony kvoli par blbcom? Potom nestavajme ani cesty kvoli cestnym piratom, atd. Na to ma byt kamerovy system, aby sa potrestali jednotlivci a nehadzali vsetci do jedneho vreca. Hned do CPZ-ky, zrychlene konanie a odsudit na verejnoprospesne prace, v civilizovanej krajine bezna vec vyriesena behom 24-48 hodin.


----------



## eddieivo

JRBA said:


> Vcera som bol na stadione v Trnave asi piaty krat a kazdym razom mi pride horsi. O pokazenej mini tribune uz pomlcim, ale tentokrat som sedel za branou a pozeral cely zas na nejake zelezne stlpy, ake som nevidel nikde inde na svete. Hrozny pohlad. A tribuny su hrozne daleko od hracej plochy...ved za branou je to snad 20 metrov od ihriska. Oproti tomu je stadion v Dunajskej Strede neskutocne popredu, uplne iny pocit som tam mal z futbalu ako v Trnave. Hrozne odflaknute je to cele...stary stadion tam bol lepsi. Dufam, ze nove tehelne pole bude futbalovy stadion a nie nefutbalova klietka ako v Trnave.
> 
> 
> p.s. Co sa tyka toho znicenia toaliet...nestavat stadiony kvoli par blbcom? Potom nestavajme ani cesty kvoli cestnym piratom, atd. Na to ma byt kamerovy system, aby sa potrestali jednotlivci a nehadzali vsetci do jedneho vreca. Hned do CPZ-ky, zrychlene konanie a odsudit na verejnoprospesne prace, v civilizovanej krajine bezna vec vyriesena behom 24-48 hodin.


Lenže tu nie sme v civilizovanej krajine


----------



## JRBA

eddieivo said:


> Lenže tu nie sme v civilizovanej krajine


To je vsetko v ludoch...my rozhodneme ci budeme ale nie...treba ale zacat od seba, co je vzdy najvacsi problem...lebo clovek si radsej povie: "Ked to nemusi robit on, preco by som mal ja." Snad nebudeme v tom zacarovanom kruhu dalsich 100 rokov.


----------



## chefe

Dalsia katastrofa na obzore. V Humennom mali navrhnuty celkom pekny betonovy stadion so 4 tribunami. Dislo k zmenam a teraz to je nieco taketo:


----------



## ayoz

Preboha oni to fakt chcú všade nasrať úplne rovnaké...


----------



## JRBA

Keby tam bola tribuna za tou druhou branou, tak by to bol OK stadion...na 5. alebo 6. ligu. Napr na dedine pre 1000 ludi na nedelnajsie zapasy...tam to dokazem akceptovat. Ale v kazdom mestecku, ktore ma aspon 10 tisic obyvatelov, je to na smiech.


----------



## siravak

Spolu s cechmi sme asi jdiny narod na svete, ktory buduje futbalove stadiony tak, aby vyzerali vzdy plne. Cize s kapacitmi hadzanarskych hal.


----------



## morko87

Tak myslim ze v humennom museli pristupit k tejto variante z dovodu, ze podla prveho navrhu mala ostat povodna hlavna budova a hlavna tribuna a k nej postavit chceli tri tribuny betonove, avsak nakoniec sa musi hlavna budova a hlavna tribuna zburat a postavit nová, takyxe museli pristupit k lacnejsiemu rieseniu ostatnych tribun, vzhladom k tomu aky rozpocet maju k dispozicii


----------



## DiegoPele

morko87 said:


> Tak myslim ze v humennom museli pristupit k tejto variante z dovodu, ze podla prveho navrhu mala ostat povodna hlavna budova a hlavna tribuna a k nej postavit chceli tri tribuny betonove, avsak nakoniec sa musi hlavna budova a hlavna tribuna zburat a postavit nová, takyxe museli pristupit k lacnejsiemu rieseniu ostatnych tribun, vzhladom k tomu aky rozpocet maju k dispozicii


Tak ja si myslim, ze aj ak by nebol problem s hlavnou tribunou, tak by sa stavala okolo ihriska SEDA. Ten prvy navrh sa urcite nemohol zmestit do 1,25 miliona a ak k tomu chceli aj vyhrievany novy travnik, zrekonstruovat priestory hlavnej tribuny a zburat oval. Tie betonove tribuny sa pohybuju v inych financnych medziach ako stadiony SEDA. To je presne problem ako u vsetkych miest, ktore dostali len 750 tis. od statu. Je to jednoducho zalostne malo, aby sa spravil stadion, ktory je aspon na urovni Senice ci nebodaj Michaloviec. Zvolen, Bardejov, Humenne, Myjava, Ziar...vsetko vlastne rovnake stavby, kde chybaju posledne tribuny. Ja verim, ze tam pripravia zaklady a casom sa financie najdu v kazdej samosprave, aby sa to dostavalo a uzavrelo z kazdej strany. 

A ak sa tu pohorsujete nad tym co bude v Humennom ci v Ziari, tak si prosim negooglite co bude v Prievidzi :lol::lol:


----------



## ayoz

Ako neprekvapilo by ma, keby tie dotácie do malých miest boli ušité na mieru pre SEDA tribúny. Na druhej strane v Humennom síce plánovali betónové tribúny, ale nekryté. Rovnako Michalovce nie sú kryté za bránami. To je celkom podsttaný rozdiel oproti Sede.


----------



## JimmySK

*HUMENNÉ: *

Ohladom Humenného. Ten projekt v Humennom sledujem už od jeho začiatku. Sám som vytvoril aj stránku www.stadionhumenne.sk na jeho transparentnosť, keďže ako malý som chodil na Chemlon Humenné a mal som v záujem to trocha dať aj von pre fanúšikov. Späť k štadiónu, vizualizácia je veľmi pekná ale bude to úplne inač. Stará tribúna sa musela zbúrať, aj keď nechápem prečo to nevedeli už pred dvoma rokmi, že ta tribúna už dávno nesplna žiadne kritéria. Teraz pred pár mesiacmi bolo skoncene verejne obstarávanie, takze zmluva by uz mala byť asi podpisaná. Nakoniec sa budú robiť len hlavná tribúna a ešte jedná tribúna od sedy. V Humennom sa proste prerátali a bude zatial len tento menší štadión. So všetkým čo treba. Este chcú vedla niekde postaviť aj umelú trávu. 

*Kapacita len do 2000 divákov. *
celkový počet sedadiel pre divákov 1767 miest 
z toho: tribúna „A“ 893 miest
tribúna „B“ 874 miest
– rozdelenie podľa funkčnosti: 
– diváci – domáci: 1462 miest
– diváci – hostia: 156 miest
– diváci – VIP: 102 miest
– médiá (novinári): 47 miest

http://www.stadionhumenne.sk/5-zaujimavych-faktov-ktore-su-zname-o-novom-stadione/

*Z verejného obstarávania: *
Popis zákazky
Predmetom zákazky je vybudovanie futbalového štadióna v Humennom, podľa projektovej dokumentácie a výkazuvýmer, ktoré sú súčasťou súťažných podkladov. Objektová skladba predmetu zákazky je SO 301 Tribúny A a B zakladanie SO 302 Prevádzková budova SO 303 Doplnkové budovy Bufet, WC č. 2 ASR, ELI, ZTI Bufet, WC č. 3 ASR, ELI, ZTI Pokladňa č. 1 ASR, ELI Pokladňa č. 2 ASR, ELI SO 304 Rozvod pitnej vody SO 305 Rozvod kanalizácie SO 306 Elektrický NN rozvod SO 307 Rozvod plynu SO 308 Rozvod vonkajšieho osvetlenia SO 309 Rozvod zavlažovacej vody SO 310 Spevnené plochy SO 311 Oplotenie SO 312 Drobné objekty SO 313 Sadové a terénne úpravy


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> A ak sa tu pohorsujete nad tym co bude v Humennom ci v Ziari, tak si prosim negooglite co bude v Prievidzi :lol::lol:


Momentalne ma inak Prievidza presne to, co som spominal, ze by bolo lepsie robit namiesto sedy. Normalna betonova hlavna tribuna s celym zazemim a okolo zvysnych 3 stran plot na opretie. Je to 100x lepsie ako seda, lebo kedykolvek sa daju dalsie 3 tribuny postupne dostavat. Ja by som radsej stal oprety o plot ako na dedine, ako sedel na tej odpornej plastovej vrzgajucej sracke zvanej seda.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Čiže to Humenné bude niečo ako Zvolen, akurát s menšou budovou? To je teda dosť bieda, radšej mali spraviť jednu murovanú tribúnu, aj keby s nedobudovaným zázemím. V tejto budove budú len dve šatne a čo mládežnícke tímy? Hlavne že majú televízne štúdio, dopingovú miestnosť a konferenčnú miestnosť pre 50 novinárov (na prvú ligu ich chodí max. 15). Mohli to radšej spraviť ako v Podbrezovej, cez týždeň majú v tej miestnosti telocvičňu a v čase zápasu dajú vybavenie za plentu a je z toho press centrum.


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> Momentalne ma inak Prievidza presne to, co som spominal, ze by bolo lepsie robit namiesto sedy. Normalna betonova hlavna tribuna s celym zazemim a okolo zvysnych 3 stran plot na opretie. Je to 100x lepsie ako seda, lebo kedykolvek sa daju dalsie 3 tribuny postupne dostavat. Ja by som radsej stal oprety o plot ako na dedine, ako sedel na tej odpornej plastovej vrzgajucej sracke zvanej seda.


Ty si bol vobec niekedy na nejakom SEDA stadione?


----------



## JRBA

simiKE said:


> FUTBALOVÝ ŠTADIÓN, III. ETAPA
> Výstavba tribún v rohoch hľadiska, vrátane prestrešenia. Osvetlenie hracej plochy – doplnenie pre štadión 4. kat. Funkčný štadión 4. kategórie: dokončenie ostatných priestorov štadióna - skyboxy, TV štúdia, food catering, priestory pre médiá a VIP – splnenie štandardov štadiónov 4. kat. Celková kapacita štadióna po dokončení etapy do 13.065 sedačiek.


Takze by to vyzeralo podobne ako v Dunajskej, to by bolo ok. Akurat ma strasia tie etapy...to vyzera ako keby to chceli stavat 5 rokov.


----------



## simiKE

vsade sa hovori inak..
ja osobne by som pri tychto etapach mal strach ze sa postavi ta prva etapa a tam to skonci ..ruzomberok 2

koho zaujima nieco o KFA tu su dokumenty a vykresy z ktorych cerpam vacsinou
https://uloz.to/!STVTW3H9d2NY/dur-etapizacia-pdf-rar


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> vsade sa hovori inak..
> ja osobne by som pri tychto etapach mal strach ze sa postavi ta prva etapa a tam to skonci ..ruzomberok 2
> 
> koho zaujima nieco o KFA tu su dokumenty a vykresy z ktorych cerpam vacsinou
> https://uloz.to/!STVTW3H9d2NY/dur-etapizacia-pdf-rar


Presne toto iste si myslim aj ja. Pripravia peniaze na stanok s "rozsirenou" kapacitou, (cize pre 12K), a minu ich na stadion ktory po dalsom predrazeni bude mat kapacitu 9K. Nieviem ci je to polosmutne, polosmiesne, ci polotragicke.....mozno ten trulo co tam sermoval so smiesnych harkom z kopirky, a pokrceny ho ukazoval na kameru by vedel odpoved. V kazdom pripade to bude polokktina.


----------



## ayoz

Rovnako po etapách sa stavia aj v Dunajskej Strede a nikto sa nebojí, že by to skončilo pri dvoch tribúnach. Prečo by to tak malo byť v Košiciach? Ok, máme naopak Senicu, kde sa to nedokončilo, ale Senica zase aj tak nikoho nezaujíma. Podľa mňa v 1. fáze sa to spraví, nech tam môže nejaký košický klub čím skôr hrávať a tie ďalšie pôjdu potom. Predsa len tam bude tlak zo strany verejnosti, keďže ľudia vedia, že peniaze sú a v Košiciach chcú vidieť aj reprezentáciu. A na to bude treba viac ako 1. fázu.


----------



## simiKE

mna neuvidia na tom stadione pokial to nebude cely oval so vsetkym co slubuju


----------



## ayoz

Napíš to Rašimu, určite ho to trápi


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Rovnako po etapách sa stavia aj v Dunajskej Strede a nikto sa nebojí, že by to skončilo pri dvoch tribúnach. Prečo by to tak malo byť v Košiciach? Ok, máme naopak Senicu, kde sa to nedokončilo, ale Senica zase aj tak nikoho nezaujíma. Podľa mňa v 1. fáze sa to spraví, nech tam môže nejaký košický klub čím skôr hrávať a tie ďalšie pôjdu potom. Predsa len tam bude tlak zo strany verejnosti, keďže ľudia vedia, že peniaze sú a v Košiciach chcú vidieť aj reprezentáciu. A na to bude treba viac ako 1. fázu.


Pretoze v DS to staval v podstate JEDEN clovek, ktory do toho vlozil aj svoje vlastne obroske peniaze, a ktory od zaciatku mal v plane vybudovat tak klub, ako aj stadion. Chces mi povedat ze to iste sa deje aj v KE? Je tam jeden jediny clovek, ktory vlozil peniaze zo svojeho vracka, a povedal: "Tuto ma nikto neokradne". Kto a s akym zaujmom bude stavat KE Arenu? Nie je to nahodou "stat", spolocne so SFZ a nejakou zahadnou firmou , ktori doreaz nie su schopni povedat jasnu presnu kapacitu, jasny presny projekt, a jasne presne financie?
Porovnavat DS, Slovan, Trnavu, Trencin, teda kluby, kde to buduju oligarchovia, cize inac povedane ZLODEJI, ktorych len tazko okradnes, s klubami, ktorym stavia stadion "STAT" sa neda vobec porovnavat. V Nitre, Kosiciach, Presove, v Bardejove, a pravdepodobne aj v BB budu stat mikrostadioniky za obrovske peniaze s kapacitou hadzanarskych hal. Ber na to jed, ze na tychto stadionoch nikomu nezalezi, a tam zmiznu este vacsie peniaze ako v kmotrikovych, vilagyiho ci poorovych vytvoroch. 
Vobec, ale vobec sa nebudem cudovat, ked sa to skonci presne ako to napisal simiKE. V KE neexistuje ziadna silna ruka, nech uz je to ruka spravodliva, ci ruka oligarchu, ktorej by skutocne zalezalo n futbale v KE. Uvidis ze to bude total rozkradacka. Ak to ma byt robene v DVOCH etapach (pred 9K) znamena, ze bude v jednej (6K), a na rozsirenie na 12K uplne zabudni. Ja to vidim tiez na 2 tribunky. Ruzomberok ci MI. 
Ale ved, koniec koncov......lepsie mat 800 sedackovy stadion plny, nez 15 000 poloprazdny


----------



## ayoz

Ach, už to tu vyzerá ako kedysi v diskusii na Profutbale. Čo za oligarchu a zlodeja vlastní Trenčín?


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Ach, už to tu vyzerá ako kedysi v diskusii na Profutbale. Čo za oligarchu a zlodeja vlastní Trenčín?


V Trencine nie. Ale je tam presne ta pevna ci uz spravodliva, alebo oligarska ruka o ktorej spominam v clanku vyssie. . V tomto pripade, (myslim si ze spravodliva) To vsak nie je podstatne....Podstatne je vsetko ostatne co som napisal. Podla mojho nazoru to v KE vyzera na total rozkradacku. Niekto sa tam poriadne nabali a postavi autobusovu budku.


----------



## ayoz

Ja si to nemyslím.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> V Trencine nie. Ale je tam presne ta pevna ci uz spravodliva, alebo oligarska ruka o ktorej spominam v clanku vyssie. . V tomto pripade, (myslim si ze spravodliva) To vsak nie je podstatne....Podstatne je vsetko ostatne co som napisal. Podla mojho nazoru to v KE vyzera na total rozkradacku. Niekto sa tam poriadne nabali a postavi autobusovu budku.


A kto presne sa tam teda nabali?


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> A kto presne sa tam teda nabali?


To by bol dlhy rozpis...ked nevies ako funguju statne zakazky na Slovensku, je lepsie ked nadalej ostanes v tej sladkej nevedomosti, budes menej rozculeny.


----------



## ayoz

A toto je štátna zákazka?


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> To by bol dlhy rozpis...ked nevies ako funguju statne zakazky na Slovensku, je lepsie ked nadalej ostanes v tej sladkej nevedomosti, budes menej rozculeny.


:nuts::nuts: Strasne nezmysly pises...ty aj siravak.


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> :nuts::nuts: Strasne nezmysly pises...ty aj siravak.


Chcel by som sa vratit do cias ked som videl svet ako ty...bolo by mi na Slovensku dobre.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> A toto je štátna zákazka?


A kto to financuje? Sukromna firma z vlastnych penazi?


----------



## ayoz

Takže keď si súkromník požičia peniaze od štátu, je to štátna zákazka? Trnava alebo DAC tiež dostali peniaze od štátu.


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> A kto presne sa tam teda nabali?


Neviem. Nie som zlodej, a nepooznam ich presny postup. Ale ak ma stat 9K stadion 18.514.731,- €, plus DPH, ( zopakujem ti to slovom aby si to pochopil - prakticky DVADSAT MILIONOV EUR), a ak sa to tebe zda normalne, tak nezmyselny si ty.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Neviem. Nie som zlodej, a nepooznam ich presny postup. Ale ak ma stat 9K stadion 18.514.731,- €, plus DPH, ( zopakujem ti to slovom aby si to pochopil - prakticky DVADSAT MILIONOV EUR), a ak sa to tebe zda normalne, tak nezmyselny si ty.


Zase kecas. 

"Prvá etapa projektu má predpokladanú hodnotu 12,04 mil. eur, druhá 2,7 mil. eur a tretia 3,78 mil. eur bez dane"

Cize ak sa to zastavi na druhej faze, co je inak dost mozne, tak to bude stat 14,7 milona eur s kapacitou okolo tych 9-10 tis.. A ak to bude pokracovat aj do tretej fazy, tak to bude tych 18,5 mil. eur. Mimochodom stadion v Dunajskej bude stat po dokonceni 22 mil. eur. a bude to stadion s kapacitou 13 tis. 

A prosim ta...nerob z tohto vlakna nove topky ci sport.sk.


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> Zase kecas.
> 
> "Prvá etapa projektu má predpokladanú hodnotu 12,04 mil. eur, druhá 2,7 mil. eur a tretia 3,78 mil. eur bez dane"
> 
> Cize ak sa to zastavi na druhej faze, co je inak dost mozne, tak to bude stat 14,7 milona eur s kapacitou okolo tych 9-10 tis.. A ak to bude pokracovat aj do tretej fazy, tak to bude tych 18,5 mil. eur. Mimochodom stadion v Dunajskej bude stat po dokonceni 22 mil. eur. a bude to stadion s kapacitou 13 tis.
> 
> A prosim ta...nerob z tohto vlakna nove topky ci sport.sk.


Ak chces reagovat priamo na moje prispevky, rob to so slusnostou. Slovami ako "kecas" oslovuj svojich doma. 

Co sa tyka samotneho prispevku, vysvetlim ti moj nazor este raz, (po TRETI KRAT), lebo ani po dvoch mojich pripevkoch nedokazes pochopit jednu jednoduchu vec, ktora sa bezne deje na Slovensku. 

FUTBALOVÝ ŠTADIÓN, I. ETAPA
Výstavba hracej plochy, západnej a východnej tribúny, vrátane prestrešenia a osvetlenia hracej plochy. Oplotenie (za turniketmi). Príprava základových konštrukcií pre ďaľšie etapy výstavby. Funkčný štadión 3. kategórie. Výstavba prevádzkového bloku (za a pod západnou tribúnou). Niektoré priestory však nedokončené - príprava pre skyboxy, TV štúdia, food catering, priestory pre médiá a VIP (príprava na 4. kat. štadióna). Kapacita štadióna cca. 5.240 – 6.365 sedačiek.

FUTBALOVÝ ŠTADIÓN, II. ETAPA
Výstavba severnej a južnej tribúny, vrátane prestrešenia. Stále štadión 3. kategórie. Kapacita štadióna po dokončení etapy cca. 9.306 – 11.977 sedačiek.

FUTBALOVÝ ŠTADIÓN, III. ETAPA
Výstavba tribún v rohoch hľadiska, vrátane prestrešenia. Osvetlenie hracej plochy – doplnenie pre štadión 4. kat. Funkčný štadión 4. kategórie: dokončenie ostatných priestorov štadióna - skyboxy, TV štúdia, food catering, priestory pre médiá a VIP – splnenie štandardov štadiónov 4. kat. Celková kapacita štadióna po dokončení etapy do 13.065 sedačiek.

Predpokladaný náklad stavby spolu 18.514.731,- €, plus DPH.

Toto je post od simiKE. 
CIZE: Vypisujes v podstate to iste co aj ja. Ze to bude cez 20 milionov eur. Co naznacil JRBA, (ohladom v "buducnosti rozsirovania kapacity" (co sa nikdy na SK nestalo), to co naznacuje simiKE, (ze sa postavia prve dve fazy, a skonci sa to 2 tribunami, a bude z toho Ruzomberok II), co som uz napisal DVA KRAT PREDTYM, ale ty to nedokazes pochopit, ze ja si tiez myslim, ze to do 13 000 nikdy nedokncia, a ostane to pri 9K za 20 MILIONOV. 
Este raz, a polopaticky: Zda sa, ze peniaze su pripravene pre 13K stadion. Cize cez 20 milionov (co sa mi zda totalne predrazene). Zamer je vsak zatial postavit prve 2 fazy. No a ber na to jed, ze sa to 100% predrazi tak, ako vsetko co sa buduje na Slovensku. Od dialnic, az po stadiony. 

Dokazes pochopit takyto nazor ? Pytam sa POCHOPIT, nie suhlasit. Alebo ti to napisem po spanielsky?
No a co sa tyka tvojho prosenia, mozes prosit. Avsak neotravuj ma hlupostami typu topky.sk a podobne. Toto je forum, v ktorom ludia vyjadruju svoje osobne nazory s ktorymi ty mozes alebo nemusis suhlasit. Skus si skonrolovat kolko "topiek.sk" si tu povypisoval ty, ci ktokolvek iny. V "Slovensko" sa bavime o Kosiciach, v "Kosice" je mrtvo", v "Bratislava" sa bavime o cojaviem Trnave", (napriklad), a vo vlakne DS sa ktosi zmienoval o baseballovom stadione v Martine. Taka ŠK Kremnička sa tu riesila snad vo vsetkych vlaknach. 
Cize, ukludni sa priatelu, pis bez zurivosti, podpor nazor koho len chces, oponuj komu len chces, ale "kecanie" ci "porovnavanie nazorov druhych s topkami" si nechaj pre svojich doma. :bash:


----------



## reddevil

*KFA*

Nieco nove z Kosic...


----------



## JRBA

barborinho said:


> K Tehelnému tazko povedat ano tie majstrovska su lákadlom ale o par rokov sa vsetko moze zmenit a budu ho usporiadavat zas len staty a nie mesta. Ak bude Bratislava a Slovensko rast nevidim problem aby o 10 rokov sa postavil nejaky novy velky stadion len momentalne je to podla mna blbost.


Ide o to, ze 32 tisicovy sa zbural aby sa 22 tisicovy postavil...to je mozne iba v bananovej republike. A pri tych rokoch si zabudol na jednu 0...lebo skor ako za 100 rokov sa iny stavat nebude a ani sucasny rozsirovat(to sa ani neda, ked uz teraz sa robi smiesna tribuna kvoli tomu aby bytovky za stadionom neboli v tieni - zasa mozne iba na Slovensku tak stavat), na to by som vsadil cokolvek.


----------



## ayoz

Zbural sa 25-tisícový (to bola zhruba kapacita TP pred zbúraním). Každopádne v Taliansku by sa nepotešili, že ich nazývaš banánovou republikou. Juventus zbúral 70-tisícový, aby miesto neho postavil 40-tisícový.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Zbural sa 25-tisícový (to bola zhruba kapacita TP pred zbúraním). Každopádne v Taliansku by sa nepotešili, že ich nazývaš banánovou republikou. Juventus zbúral 70-tisícový, aby miesto neho postavil 40-tisícový.


Tehelne pole malo kapacitu 32 tisic pred zburanim. To, ze nebolo nikdy 32 tisic na medzistatny zapas suviselo s tym, ze nikdy sa nemohla predavat cela kapacita kvoli reguliam UEFA. 

Juventus staval hlavny futbalovy stadion v Taliansku, kde sa bude hrat 80% reprezentacnych zapasov? To mi uniklo...


p.s. Kto rozmysla v malom, vzdy bude maly. A to plati pre vsetky oblasti na Slovensku.


----------



## ayoz

Nikde si nehovoril nič o hlavnom reprezentačnom štadióne, takže sa vyjadruj exaktne a neohýbaj si všetko podľa seba. A neviem v akom veľkom ty chceš rozmžýšľať. Slovenské kluby mali pomerne veľké štadióny a ako dopadli? Nikto sa o ne nestaral, takmer nikdy neboli plné a nakoniec chátrajú. Veď sa pozri na Pasienky, košickú Lokomotívu, Prešov, Štiavničky, Nitru... Aj to Tehelné pole bolo v hroznom stave. Každý tu by chcel aby sa stavali väčšie a lepšie štadióny, ale načo? Nie je tu ani najmenší náznak toho, že by malo zrazu začať chodiť toľko ľudí, aby sa to oplatilo. Žilina alebo Trnava jasný príklad, len DAC je svetlá výnimka, aj to len vďaka Maďarom.


----------



## siravak

V Turine zburali stary 70 000 stadion aby postavili moderny stanok ktory splna absolutne vsetky normy UEFA ci FIFA. Navyse, takychto stadionov je v Taliansku niekolko. Slovensko malo sancu mat takyto stadion tak, ako ho maju (ak sa nemylim vsetky europske krajiny okrem nas a cechov) . Uz ju mat nikdy nebude.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Nikde si nehovoril nič o hlavnom reprezentačnom štadióne, takže sa vyjadruj exaktne a neohýbaj si všetko podľa seba.


To ti musim pisat, ze tehelne pole bude hlavny stadion pre reprezentaciu? Praveze ty ohybas vsetko ako ti vyhovuje, vobec sa neda s tebou diskutovat, lebo vzdy si na druhej strane barikady, ked ja poviem 1, ty povies 2, ked poviem dobre, ty povies zle...proste potrebujes mat vzdy posledne slovo a vzdy svoju pravdu.

Ja si stojim za tym, ze Slovensko je bananova republika a ludia tu rozmyslaju v malom a pesimisticky a preto sa nikdy nic nezmeni a vzdy to bude parodia na krajinu, pretoze vzdy ked je sanca nieco zmenit sa objavia ludia s tvojim zmyslanim, ktori to zabrzdia. Vid Kosice a poloprazdna hlava stavitela.

P.S. Vlastne nie vsetci nerozmyslaju v malom...ked si ma niekto ukradnut zo statnych penazi...vtedy nerozmysla, ze ukradnem si milion a budem mat pohodlnny zivot...vtedy sa kradnu stovky milionov, napriek tomu, ze to ten clovek nema ako realne utratit pocas zivota. Zaujimave, ze pri stadionoch, ktore sa stavaju na 100 rokov, nikomu nevadi, ze sa robia s kapacitou, ktora je na smiech, aby sa usetrilo 0.00001% rozpoctu, ked 80% z neho sa rozkradne a skonci na sukromnych uctoch.


----------



## ayoz

Skús písať rozumne a nebudeme na opačných stranách stranách barikády.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> V Turine zburali stary 70 000 stadion aby postavili moderny stanok ktory splna absolutne vsetky normy UEFA ci FIFA. Navyse, takychto stadionov je v Taliansku niekolko. Slovensko malo sancu mat takyto stadion tak, ako ho maju (ak sa nemylim vsetky europske krajiny okrem nas a cechov) . Uz ju mat nikdy nebude.


Ved ten stadion bude po dokonceni splnat vsetko (stadion 4.kategorie) az na to, ze tam nebude moct byt finale LM a ani ME vo futbale. A v tom ja nevidim nejaky velky problem.


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> .....az na to, ze tam nebude moct byt finale LM a ani ME vo futbale.


Presne o tom hovorim. Ak sa nemylim, sme spolu s bratmi cechmi jediny stat v europe, ktory nema na to stadion. Ale ako vravis...ziadny problem.. Nech sa to radesj rozkradne a predrazi, ako keby sme postavili o 8000 sedaciak viac, a mali jeden jediny spickovy stadion ktory by vadil kazdemu.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Presne o tom hovorim. Ak sa nemylim, sme spolu s bratmi cechmi jediny stat v europe, ktory nema na to stadion. Ale ako vravis...ziadny problem.. Nech sa to radesj rozkradne a predrazi, ako keby sme postavili o 8000 sedaciak viac, a mali jeden jediny spickovy stadion ktory by vadil kazdemu.


A to Cesi este narodny stadion nemaju...a ked ho zacnu stavat, nech by to bolo aj za 10 rokov, urcite bude mat kapacitu 35-50 tisic. Ved kto by staval narodny stadion, ten, ktory vlastne reprezentuje celu krajinu, cely narod, 20 tisicovy...aha, uz viem...


----------



## SunshineBB

Vy tu reprezentativnu ulohu stadiona povysujete nad jeho funkcnost a zmysluplnost. Ma byt ten stadion 364 dni v roku zaplneny len z tretiny, a potom na zapas roka vypredany len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to aby sme tu mali 30 tisicovy stadion? 

Ak naozaj chceme aby bol reprezentativny, kapacitou nikoho neohurime, Anglicanom zo 40 tisicoveho stadiona sanka dole nepadne, ked hraju na 90 tisicovom Wembley, Nemci, Taliani, Spaniely detto. Fajn, chceme byt reprezentativny, postavme umelecke dielo, s primeranou kapacitou ale architektonickym vyrazom, ktory si zapamataju aj ostatni ucastnici zapasu ako domaci fanusikovia. 

Len namatkovo stadiony ktore celkom dobre pozname

Borisov, kapacita 13 tisic 










Maribor, kapacita 13 tisic










Skopje, ano vacsia kapacita 30 tisic











Ja by som na nasom mieste (Slovakov) mal vycitky k dizajnu, k tej nudne konzervativnej krabici a k tej nepotrebnej a skaredej budove v jej rohu, ale nie ku kapacite.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Len namatkovo stadiony ktore celkom dobre pozname
> 
> Borisov, kapacita 13 tisic
> Maribor, kapacita 13 tisic
> Skopje, ano vacsia kapacita 30 tisic


Ked ma byt nas vzor balkan a Bielorusko, tak s panom bohom...posledny nech zhasne.

Co tak radsej zobrat si priklad od Irov, ktorych je tiez len okolo 5 milionov?


----------



## SunshineBB

Kto ten 50 tisicovy stadion zaplni?

-Bratislavsky futbalovy klub nikdy, ani na skupinu LM.
-Reprezentacia na jeden zapas roka s niekym z europskej 5ky, aj to o tom nie som 100% presvedceny, skor si myslim ze len v pripade nadejnej kvalifikacie a to nie je ziadne pravidlo. 
-Koncerty svetovych hviezd su jedina moznost, to by ale nemohla byt 60 km od Bratislavy Vieden, kde vsetky tieto mena koncia, a sem tam zavitaju este do Budapeste. 

Takze pre koho by sme stavali 50 tisicovy stadion?


(pri vsetkej ucte k tebe, toto nepovazujem za argument)



JRBA said:


> vacsinou ti co nikde neboli, tak obhajuju vsetko co sa na Slovensku deje a ti, ktori uz videli aj iny svet, skutocny svet, tak nemozu byt proste spokojny s tym co vidia doma, ked sa na chvilu vratia. Ja som tiez kedysi obhajoval vsetko(ako par chlapcov vo vlakne o stadionoch na SK)...az kym som neprekrocil dlhodobo hranicu a videl, ze veci sa daju robit aj inak.


radsej by som priame odpovede na moje otazky.


----------



## ayoz

Problémom JRBA aj siravaka je, že sa riadia čisto emóciami... Absolútne ignorujú každé logické odôvodnenie toho, prečo nepotrebujeme obrovský štadión. Ok, 30 tisíc by ešte bolo ok, aj keď by sa to naozaj vypredalo len na kvalitného súpera v dobre rozhoratej kvalifikácii a na teoretické finále EL. Ale hovoriť tu o MS, ME alebo finále LM je úplne scestné. Na MS aj finále LM by sme potrebovali oveľa väčšie štadióny a na ME rozhodne viac ako jeden taký. Nehovoriac o tom, že kto by ich tu a za čo organizoval.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mali sme 32 tisicovy stadion, a odhliadnuc od 40 tisicovych majstrovskych navstev Slovana z pred 25 rokov (Sparta, Viktovice, ... ???), sme ten stadion, ak si dobre pamatam, vypredali 2 krat. Nevediem ziadny archiv, ale ak ma pamat neklame, tak 27 tisic bolo na Anglicko (1:2), 27 tisic na Portugalsko (1:1). Potom si uz pamatam len nejakych 15 tisic na Polsko kde sme vyhrali po Sestakovom gole a rozbehli tu pamatnu kvalifikaciu a potom predposledny zapas so Slovinskom, klucovy v celej kvalifikacii a ten si nepamatam, ale myslim ze vypredany nebol. Boli este dva velke zapasy s Cechmi, tusim ani jeden vypredany nebol, dokonca na priatelsky zapas s Nemeckom prislo 8000 divakov. (edit: S cechmi vypredane bolo, ale aj tak za 25 rokov historie vypredat 30 tisicovy stadion 5-6 krat je ubohe) 

A Slovan? Na Trnavu cez 22 tisic (co je dost bradaty rekord nehovoriac o tom, kolko tisic trnavakov tam bolo) a potom na Olympiakos, tiez tak podobne. 

Takze stavat 50 tisicovy stadion je uletena predstava.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Ak si dobre pamätám, vypredané bolo aj so Španielskom v 2005 a určite bolo beznádejne vypredané aj so Slovinskom, pamätám si, že lístky sa vypredali po 5 minútach predpredaja! Štadión naoko nebol plný, keďže do predaja z bezpečnostných dôvodov nemohli ísť všetky miesta.

Ono ťažko porovnávať minulosť, koľko ľudí bolo pred 10 rokmi na rozbitom Tehelnom poli a koľko by mohlo byť na modernom komfortnom štadióne. Som presvedčený, že s Anglickom či Španielskom (a to sú len posledné veľké zápasy) by bolo vypredané. Prežívame asi najlepšie časy čo sa reprezentačného futbalu týka (od vzniku SR) a pri troške dobrého marketingu (zápas s outsiderom by sa predával spolu so zápasom so zvučným mužstvom a pod.) by sa ten štadión zavše podarilo naplniť. Nehovoriac o možnosti organizovať väčšie koncerty atď. Aj logicky by to malo väčší zmysel mať aspoň tých 30 tisíc miest, keďže v Trnave je 18 tisícový štadión - pri predpoklade menšej návštevy by sa hralo tam. Ak už nebude stačiť 18 tisíc, tak nebude stačiť ani 22.


----------



## SunshineBB

Anglicko, Portugalsko, Spanielsko, Slovinsko, Cesko, cize ako pisem, za 20 rokov 5-6 krat. Ale to nie je podstatne. 

Ja predsa pisem o nezmyselnosti 50 tisicoveho stadiona, 30 tisicovy vzor pre nasu krajinu som postol v prispevku vyssie (Skopje), ale to sa malilo, pritom to bol by perfektny kompromis. Urcite neobhajujem to co sa stavia na Tehelnom Poli.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Problémom JRBA aj siravaka je..."


Neviem aky problem ma JRBA, ale ja nemam ziadny. Jediny, kto ma problem si ty. Ty snad asi nie si normalny ked nedokazes napisat jediny prispevok bez toho, aby si nespomenul moj nick. Ukaz mi jeden, jediny moj prispevok, kde pisem o 50 000 stadione. 
To, ze si nechapavy, mi vobec nevadi. Avsak uz si ozaj otravny s hlupostami, ktore si povymyslas sam vo svojej hlave. Este raz...CITAJ POZORNE A PIS POMALY. 



ayoz said:


> ...hovoriť tu o MS, ME alebo finále LM je úplne scestné. Na MS aj finále LM by sme potrebovali oveľa väčšie štadióny a na ME rozhodne viac ako jeden taký. Nehovoriac o tom, že kto by ich tu a za čo organizoval.


Opat pises hluposti. Coraz viac sa diskutuje (a aj realizuje) myslienka viacerych krajich, ci konca jednotlivych miest pri usporiadani ME ci MS. 
Otazka kto a za co by ich tu organizoval je uz totalna somarina. Organizovali sme MS v hokeji. Daj mi jeden jediny dovod preco by sme nemohli usporiadat jeden ci viacero zapasov na 33 tisicovom stadione(TEDA O STADIONE S MINIMALNOU KAPACITOU KTORA BY SPLNALA NAPRISNEJSIE NORMY FIFA CI UEFA, A TEDA O STADIONE O KTOROM PISEM UZ ASI 87 KRAT, CO TY NEDOKAZES POCHOPIT), ktory aj tak nikdy stat nebude, lebo ti, ktorym to vadi su bud zlodeji, alebo maju podobne hlupe zmyslanie ako mas ty.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Vy tu reprezentativnu ulohu stadiona povysujete nad jeho funkcnost a zmysluplnost. Ma byt ten stadion 364 dni v roku zaplneny len z tretiny, a potom na zapas roka vypredany len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to aby sme tu mali 30 tisicovy stadion?





SunshineBB said:


> ...30 tisicovy vzor pre nasu krajinu som postol v prispevku vyssie (Skopje), ale to sa malilo, pritom to bol by perfektny kompromis. Urcite neobhajujem to co sa stavia na Tehelnom Poli.


Si si isty, ze pod tvojim nickom pise jedna osoba? Alebo si to stale ty, ale pamat akosi pokrivkava? Alebo je to jednoducho v Tebe, ze v pondelok pises, to, a v utorok ono?

Opat citujem: 



SunshineBB said:


> Vy tu reprezentativnu ulohu stadiona povysujete nad jeho funkcnost a zmysluplnost. Ma byt ten stadion 364 dni v roku zaplneny len z tretiny, a potom na zapas roka vypredany len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to aby sme tu mali 30 tisicovy stadion?



Ako to myslis? Ze ak budeme mat 22500 stadion, tak bude kazdu nedelu plny, a ak ho postavime podla naprisnejsich noriem, u bude mat kapacitu 3X000 (neviem ake je to presne cislo), tak bude 365 dni v roku zaplneny len z tretiny? Nie, priatelu. Nebude. Z tretiny nebude zaplneny ani ked bude mat 33K, ani ked bude mat 22K, ani ked bude mat 18K. Azda ti mam pohladat navstevnost Slovana za poslednych 5 rokov?
Podla tvojej matematiky mu bude stacit 3000 (TROJTISICOVY) stadionik. 

A ak BUDE zaplneny z 1/3, tak bude bez ohladu na to ci bude mat 18K, 22K alebo 33K. 

Tu sa nejedna o jeho cenu. Ta cena bola uplne postacujuca na to, aby bol postaveny 33K stacion. Nestalo sa tak kvoli zlodejom. 
Vobec sa tu nejedna ani o udrzbu. Za to, kolko tam zmizlo penazi mohol byt udrziavany cele desatrocie. A uz vonkoncom sa nejedna o to, ci bude poloprazdny, ci poloplny. Ked zacnu chodit ludia na Slovan, tak mohol byt na SK stadion navyssej kategorie. A zopakujem po sty krat, nebude kvoli zlodejom a troskarom. 

No a posledna vec.....vsimni si, ako cely cas podsuvas to, co nikto okrem teba nepovedal: 
Cituje tvoje slova: 
"....len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to..."
"....kapacitou nikoho neohurime....................."
"....Anglicanom zo 40 tisicoveho stadiona sanka dole nepadne....."

To akoze tu niekto pisal o "ukazovani niecoho svetu", alebo tu niekto argumentoval "ohurenim kohosi", alebo niekomu ide o to aby "anglicanom padala sanka", alebo o com vlastne pises? Ved cely cas sa bavime, ze ten stadion mohol byt krajsi, lepsi, vacsi, vyuzitelnejsi v pripade potreby, a to ZA TIE ISTE PENIAZE.

Dodam este, ze presne to, co sa stane s Tehelnym polom, sa stalo s hokejovym stadionom. Tam, kde mohol stat krasny 14000-15000 stanok ako v Prahe, stoji zrekonstruovany stadion s kapacitou o 5000 mensou, ktora sa pohodlne zmestila do vrecka zlodeja.


----------



## siravak

22.4.2017 said:


> Ak si dobre pamätám, vypredané bolo aj so Španielskom v 2005 a určite bolo beznádejne vypredané aj so Slovinskom, pamätám si, že lístky sa vypredali po 5 minútach predpredaja! Štadión naoko nebol plný, keďže do predaja z bezpečnostných dôvodov nemohli ísť všetky miesta.
> 
> Ono ťažko porovnávať minulosť, koľko ľudí bolo pred 10 rokmi na rozbitom Tehelnom poli a koľko by mohlo byť na modernom komfortnom štadióne. Som presvedčený, že s Anglickom či Španielskom (a to sú len posledné veľké zápasy) by bolo vypredané. Prežívame asi najlepšie časy čo sa reprezentačného futbalu týka (od vzniku SR) a pri troške dobrého marketingu (zápas s outsiderom by sa predával spolu so zápasom so zvučným mužstvom a pod.) by sa ten štadión zavše podarilo naplniť. Nehovoriac o možnosti organizovať väčšie koncerty atď. Aj logicky by to malo väčší zmysel mať aspoň tých 30 tisíc miest, keďže v Trnave je 18 tisícový štadión - pri predpoklade menšej návštevy by sa hralo tam. Ak už nebude stačiť 18 tisíc, tak nebude stačiť ani 22.


Asi tak. :applause:


----------



## ayoz

Neviem no, podľa mňa je siravak žena a navyše si myslí, že štadión sa len postaví a následne už nič nikoho nestojí. Čo sa týka MS/ME vo viacerých krajinách, tak sa to týka len najbližších ME, ktoré budú jubilejné. Potom sa to vráti späť k pôvodnému modelu. Tam to už samozrejme môžu organizovať 2-3 krajiny, ale kto by to organizoval so Slovenskom, ktoré by malo jeden štadión? Museli by sme také postaviť ešte minimálne dva. A to už vážne netuším, pre koho by sa to stavalo. 

PS: Ak ti vadí, že ťa spomínam v každom príspevku, tak nepíš stále somariny, ktoré stoja len na tvojich pocitoch. ja by som tiež radšej reagoval na rozumné príspevky a na ľudí, s ktorými sa dá diskutovať bez toho, aby sa vkuse urážali, útočili a nedokázali prijať iný názor, ako ten svoj.

PPS: A nabudúce skús viac caps locku (aj keď v tvojom prípade asi skôr shiftu).


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Si si isty, ze pod tvojim nickom pise jedna osoba? Alebo si to stale ty, ale pamat akosi pokrivkava? Alebo je to jednoducho v Tebe, ze v pondelok pises, to, a v utorok ono?


Neviem, skusim to este raz, ale posledny krat. Vy chcete velky stadion, podla mna postacuje aj mensi. Kompromis medzi nasimi nazormi je napriklad stadion v Skopje s kapacitou 30 tisic divakov. Podla JRBA je to zly vzor a ponukol tu Avivu s kapacitou 50 tisic divakov. Tak neviem o com sa rozpravame. Tazko pochopit pisany text alebo len za kazdu cenu hladas nejake klucky ako zosmiesnit ostatnych? Ak Tebe vyhovuje kapacita 33 tisic a JRBA sa to este aj tak zda malo, beriem na vedomie ze sa diskusia viac tyka JRBA, ale potom neviem preco sa montujes do debaty, ak by pre teba napriklad stadion v Skopje bol prijatelny.

No a tato tvoja pripomienka je mimoriadne smiesna a absurdna 



siravak said:


> No a posledna vec.....vsimni si, ako cely cas podsuvas to, co nikto okrem teba nepovedal:
> "....len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to..."
> "....kapacitou nikoho neohurime....................."
> "....Anglicanom zo 40 tisicoveho stadiona sanka dole nepadne....."


kedze tu v tom prispevku JRBA (nic proti nemu, len citujem z diskusie) prave spomina malu kapacitu ako problem v reprezentativnej funkcii stadiona



JRBA said:


> A to Cesi este narodny stadion nemaju...a ked ho zacnu stavat, nech by to bolo aj za 10 rokov, urcite bude mat kapacitu 35-50 tisic. Ved kto by staval narodny stadion, ten, ktory vlastne reprezentuje celu krajinu, cely narod, 20 tisicovy...aha, uz viem...


no a ak nieco niekto niekomu podsuva, tak si to jediny ty, aha kuk:



siravak said:


> Azda ti mam pohladat navstevnost Slovana za poslednych 5 rokov?
> Podla tvojej matematiky mu bude stacit 3000 (TROJTISICOVY) stadionik.


Ja som ten prvy v rade, ktory ocakava navstevy Slovana v priemere aspon 6-8 tisic na bezny ligovy zapas a na Trnavu, Zilinu a Dunajsku 15 tisic a nikdy nikde som ani len naznakom nespomenul ze by Slovanu stacil mensi stadion.

Mam taky pocit, ze do mojej diskusie s JRBA, kde ja som reagoval na jeho argumenty si sa vlozil, a o polnoci urazene a panicky kopes vsade naokolo a reagujes na poznamky a argumenty, ktore neboli smerovane Tebe.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Neviem no, podľa mňa je siravak žena


188cm, 110kg. Do tvare by si mi to urcite nepovedal. Avsak lutujem tu tvoju. Ak uz argumentujes urazkami pohlavia, si fakt chory. :bash:


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> ... a nikdy nikde som ani len naznakom nespomenul ze by Slovanu stacil mensi stadion.


Akoze nie? 



SunshineBB said:


> Vy tu reprezentativnu ulohu stadiona povysujete nad jeho funkcnost a zmysluplnost. Ma byt ten stadion 364 dni v roku zaplneny len z tretiny, a potom na zapas roka vypredany len aby sme svetu ukazali ze mame na to aby sme tu mali 30 tisicovy stadion? ......Ja by som na nasom mieste (Slovakov) mal vycitky k dizajnu, k tej nudne konzervativnej krabici a k tej nepotrebnej a skaredej budove v jej rohu, ale nie ku kapacite......


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652103&page=320 (post c.6394.)

Ozaj nechapem ci hovorime tou istou recou, alebo kde je vlastne problem...:lol: , aj ked takychto pripadov za tie roky co si tu "hrkuceme" o cenach, potreby, estetiky ci kapacite si protiriecis bolo mnozstvo.


Este jednu otazku....postol si obrazok z Borisova. To akoze sa ti ten stadion paci? (samozrejme, mas na to pravo), ale ta 100000000 milion tonova nekrestansky predrazena zelezna obluda (40 milionov eur ) pre 13 000 pax , pomalovavana vsetkymi moznymi farbami uprostred tajgy sa ti akoze paci, a mala by byt akousi referenciou pre buducich majitelov slovenskych stadionov, alebo som ta zle pochopil?


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja v tom mojom prispevku nikde nevidim napisane ze by Slovan nemohol mat stadion s kapacitou 22 tisic. Ja tam pisem o tom ze ked bude vacsi tak bude bezne zaplneny tak z tretiny. Pisem ze 30 tisic je vela, co pre Teba automaticky asi znamena ze si predstavujem 3 tisic. Tak mozem skusit pisat zrozumitelnejsie ale velky pokrok asi nespravim, neviem co zmenit aby si mi rozumel.

Ad Borisov, to bol priklad toho aby sme sa namiesto stadiona s vela sedackami zamerali na jeho architektonicky vyraz. Bol to priklad toho ze aj stadion s nizsou kapacitou moze byt reprezentativny. Ci sa mi paci, to je cisto subjektivne. Mne osobne velmi nie ale ako priklad na to co som chcel vyjadrit posluzil dobre.


----------



## DiegoPele

ad1: 50 tis. stadion v Bratislave je neskutocna hlupost. S rastucou kapacitou by rastli aj naklady na prevadzku a naklady na samotnu vystavbu. 

ad2: 30 tis. stadion by bol mozno este okej, ale nic viac ako jeden zapas ME v tom novom formate by sa na nom nehral. Snivat o LM je iluzia a na finale EL nam staci stadion 20 tis.+. 

ad3: Pre Slovan ako klub je idealnych tych 22 500, klub s Kmotrikom na cele nema potencial ani na to, aby tam boli priemerne navstevy 10 tis.+. 

ad4: Ano, repre zaziva momentalne osial, ale pride par horsich vysledkov a zase to spadne. Kedze momentalne sme v druhom kosi pri losovani kazdej kvalifikacie, tak mozeme nanajvys raz za dva roky narazit doma na nejakeho atraktivneho supera ako Spanielsko ci Anglicko, kde by bol potencial vypredat 30 tis. stadion. To sa nam ozaj oplati vrazat rocne miliony na prevadzku stadiona s vyssou kapacitou a dalsie miliony na jeho vystavbu? A o zaujme slovenskych fanusikov svedci fakt, ze po dvoch prehrach s Anglickom a Slovinskom prislo na Skotsko 11 tis. ludi, z toho boli 2 tis. Skotov.

ad5: Ako pise Sunshine, o dost viac by sme sa mali zamerat na samotny vzhlad stadiona, ktory je fadny a na tu Kmotrikovu budovu v rohu, ako na samotnu kapacitu.

ad6: Kazda jedna vystavba stadiona by mala hlavne zohladnovat jeho udrzatelnost. Postavit megalomanske projekty je to najjednoduchsie, o to sa pokusili aj na OH v Atenach ci v Brazilii alebo v minulosti Rezes v Kosiciach, ale kazdy vie ako to dopadlo. 

ad7: Aviva stala 410 mil. eur. Postavit podobny 50 tis. kolos niekde v centre mesta by bolo rovnako nakladne. Nerealne ani z pohladu ceny ani z pohladu lokacie...

A este raz, siravak a JRBA, nerobte tu z toho topky.sk. Ak mate potrebu dostat nejake emocie zo seba von, tak kludne, ale su na to aj ine portaly. Nikto nie je zvedavy na to, ze si kupujete rozky v Rakusku, lebo na Slovensku su rozky nekvalitne a ani to ci trpite pri vyske 188 cm nadvahou. Who cares...


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> ad1: 50 tis. stadion v Bratislave je neskutocna hlupost. S rastucou kapacitou by rastli aj naklady na prevadzku a naklady na samotnu vystavbu.
> 
> ad2: 30 tis. stadion by bol mozno este okej, ale nic viac ako jeden zapas ME v tom novom formate by sa na nom nehral. Snivat o LM je iluzia a na finale EL nam staci stadion 20 tis.+.
> 
> ad3: Pre Slovan ako klub je idealnych tych 22 500, klub s Kmotrikom na cele nema potencial ani na to, aby tam boli priemerne navstevy 10 tis.+.
> 
> ad4: Ano, repre zaziva momentalne osial, ale pride par horsich vysledkov a zase to spadne. Kedze momentalne sme v druhom kosi pri losovani kazdej kvalifikacie, tak mozeme nanajvys raz za dva roky narazit doma na nejakeho atraktivneho supera ako Spanielsko ci Anglicko, kde by bol potencial vypredat 30 tis. stadion. To sa nam ozaj oplati vrazat rocne miliony na prevadzku stadiona s vyssou kapacitou a dalsie miliony na jeho vystavbu? A o zaujme slovenskych fanusikov svedci fakt, ze po dvoch prehrach s Anglickom a Slovinskom prislo na Skotsko 11 tis. ludi, z toho boli 2 tis. Skotov.
> 
> ad5: Ako pise Sunshine, o dost viac by sme sa mali zamerat na samotny vzhlad stadiona, ktory je fadny a na tu Kmotrikovu budovu v rohu, ako na samotnu kapacitu.
> 
> ad6: Kazda jedna vystavba stadiona by mala hlavne zohladnovat jeho udrzatelnost. Postavit megalomanske projekty je to najjednoduchsie, o to sa pokusili aj na OH v Atenach ci v Brazilii alebo v minulosti Rezes v Kosiciach, ale kazdy vie ako to dopadlo.
> 
> ad7: Aviva stala 410 mil. eur. Postavit podobny 50 tis. kolos niekde v centre mesta by bolo rovnako nakladne. Nerealne ani z pohladu ceny ani z pohladu lokacie...
> 
> A este raz, siravak a JRBA, nerobte tu z toho topky.sk. Ak mate potrebu dostat nejake emocie zo seba von, tak kludne, ale su na to aj ine portaly. Nikto nie je zvedavy na to, ze si kupujete rozky v Rakusku, lebo na Slovensku su rozky nekvalitne a ani to ci trpite pri vyske 188 cm nadvahou. Who cares...


Napisal si 140000 addov, ale ani v jednom si mi nevyvratil argument, ze sme na Slovensku mohli mat spickovy stadion splnajuci vsetky kriteria, a nemame ho kvoli zlodejom. To, ze je to totalna rozkradacka ti vobec nevadi. Si stastny, lebo Slovan bude mat podla teba akuratnych 22500 miest svedci o tom ake rozdielne nazory mame obaja na tuto temu. V inej krajine by ten zlodej uz sedel. U nas ma fanusikov ktori strielaju goly. Hlupymi hlaskami.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Napisal si 140000 addov, ale ani v jednom si mi nevyvratil argument, ze sme na Slovensku mohli mat spickovy stadion splnajuci vsetky kriteria, a nemame ho kvoli zlodejom. To, ze je to totalna rozkradacka ti vobec nevadi. Si stastny, lebo Slovan bude mat podla teba akuratnych 22500 miest svedci o tom ake rozdielne nazory mame obaja na tuto temu. V inej krajine by ten zlodej uz sedel. U nas ma fanusikov ktori strielaju goly. Hlupymi hlaskami.


Ty jednoducho nechapes pisanemu textu a odmietas diskutovat a tvrdosijne, bez argumentov, si ides svoje.


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> Ty jednoducho nechapes pisanemu textu a odmietas diskutovat a tvrdosijne, bez argumentov, si ides svoje.


V tom s tebou plne suhlasim. Nie som schopny pochopit dedinske a troskarske myslenie ludi ako si ty. Nech uz su tvoje hluposti obhajujuce troskarstvo a zlodejstvo pisane pismom pisanym, alebo tlacenym. Cele inteligente slovensko vie, ze tehelne pole je totalna rozkradacka. Okrem teba, a dvom tebe podobnym. Ale ak je u teba portal transparency internacional rovnaky ako topky.sk, nepochopis tuto temu nikdy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Keby sme na Slovensku postavili stadion pre 33 tisic divakov namiesto stadiona pre 22 tisic divakov, to by uz rozkradacka nebola? Ci vtedy by si pisal ze sme mohli mat spickovy stadion pre 44 tisic divakov? Ide tu vobec o kapacitu alebo o com je tato debata?


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Keby sme na Slovensku postavili stadion pre 33 tisic divakov namiesto stadiona pre 22 tisic divakov, to by uz rozkradacka nebola? Ci vtedy by si pisal ze sme mohli mat spickovy stadion pre 44 tisic divakov? Ide tu vobec o kapacitu alebo o com je tato debata?


Teraz si sa trafil uplne presne. Keby sa za tie iste peniaze postavil stadion pre 33000 a bez kmotrovych carodejstiev, mali by sme spickovy stadion bez vycitiek ze sme sa poskladali vsetci zlodejovi na stadion, a tato debata so vselijakymi autormi somarin vobec nemusela existovat. Ak si myslis ze ti moje argumenty nestacia, v niektorych z mojich predoslych clankoch je link na transparency internacional. Co sa tyka kapacity, nikdy a nikde som nespominal inu kapacitu nez je 3X000, co je minimum top stadionov.


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Teraz si sa trafil uplne presne. Keby sa za tie iste peniaze postavil stadion pre 33000 a bez kmotrovych carodejstiev, mali by sme spickovy stadion bez vycitiek ze sme sa poskladali vsetci zlodejovi na stadion, a tato debata so vselijakymi autormi somarin vobec nemusela existovat. Ak si myslis ze ti moje argumenty nestacia, v niektorych z mojich predoslych clankoch je link na transparency internacional. Co sa tyka kapacity, nikdy a nikde som nespominal inu kapacitu nez je 3X000, co je minimum top stadionov.


A povedz mi stadion, ktory stal 45 mil. eur a ma kapacitu 3x000 ...


----------



## siravak

DiegoPele said:


> A povedz mi stadion, ktory stal 45 mil. eur a ma kapacitu 3x000 ...


Nepoviem. Lebo som to uz povedal así 595755 tisic krat aj s adresou roznych stadionov od tych najlacnejsich az po tie nsjdrshsie. A ak si sa prave zobudil, tak Dobre rano, a citaj pozorne. 
Trom nechapavym som to uz napisal así sto krat, a zrszu sa objavi stvrty s rovnakou primitivnou otazkou...


----------



## ayoz

Ja aj tak stále nechápem, čo chce siravak dosiahnuť, aký je jeho cieľ a pointa toho, čo tu píše. Fakt ako sport.sk alebo starý profutbal. Mi to príde skôr, že siravak má niečo proti Kmotríkovi a takto si to ventiluje tu osočovaním všetkých okolo seba, lebo keď je on ublížený, musia byť aj ostatní. Lebo som tu nevidel od neho žiadny argument ani nič. JRBA je síce tiež emocionálny, ale aspoň nejako obhajuje svoje tvrdenia a má nejaké argumenty a nejaký názor, ktorý obhajuje.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Ja aj tak stále nechápem....


Ja viem. Niekto chape lahsie, niekto ako ty nepochopi ani len zakladne veci.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Neviem, skusim to este raz, ale posledny krat. Vy chcete velky stadion, podla mna postacuje aj mensi. Kompromis medzi nasimi nazormi je napriklad stadion v Skopje s kapacitou 30 tisic divakov. Podla JRBA je to zly vzor a ponukol tu Avivu s kapacitou 50 tisic divakov.


Nedal si ako priklad iba Skopje, ale hlavne 2 dalsie stadiony s kapacitou 13 000 divakov! Ja nehovorim, ze nam treba 50 tisicovy stadion(ale hlavne architektonicky je irsky stadion nadherny a vyborne reprezentuje Irsko ako krajinu), ale ked mozu mat Iri 50 tisicovy, je problem mat u nas aspon 30-40 tisicovy?


----------



## ayoz

A presne o tomto hovorím. Keď s tebou niekto nesúhlasí, tak miesto toho, aby si použil argumenty, tak si hneď osobný a tvoja obrana je útok na toho človeka. Potom sa čuduješ, že ťa tu nikto neberie vážne a nikto s tebou nesúhlasí.


----------



## siravak

Argumentov som ti dal tri tony od A po Z. Mam osobny nazor, a nemam problem ho vyslovit kedykolvek a kdekolvek. Som si isty ze mam pravdu, ze tento stadion je predrazeny, zle postaveny , a ze mohol byt omnoho lepsi a vacsi, co by bolo len plus. To, mi ma tu niekto alebo nikto berie ci neberie bazne je skor tvoja tuzba nez holy fakt. Su tu ludia ktori mozno suhlasia s tebou, ale je tu kopec ludi ktori mi pisali privatne, ze to s tebou nema vyznam, davajuc mi za pravdu. 
JRBA napisal 201 prispevkov, a dostal za nich 221 likeov. 
Ty si napisal 1167 (!), a dostal si za nich 260 (!) likeov. Ak si to rozmenis na drobne.....:nuts:
Proste pis dalej. Len trosku pomalsie, lebo potom nechapes ani sam seba...:bash:


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> JRBA napisal 201 prispevkov, a dostal za nich 221 likeov.
> Ty si napisal 1167 (!), a dostal si za nich 260 (!) likeov. Ak si to rozmenis na drobne.....:nuts:


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::nuts::bash:


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Su tu ludia ktori mozno suhlasia s tebou, ale je tu kopec ludi ktori mi pisali privatne, ze to s tebou nema vyznam, davajuc mi za pravdu.
> JRBA napisal 201 prispevkov, a dostal za nich 221 likeov.
> Ty si napisal 1167 (!), a dostal si za nich 260 (!) likeov. Ak si to rozmenis na drobne.....:nuts:


Ty si jak tí politic smiešni, ktorí sa do volieb hlásia bez akejkoľvek šance a všetci si z nich robia srandu, Tiež hovoria, ako im súkromne ľudia vyjadrujú podporu, akurát tých ľudí nikdy nikto nevidel. Vzhľadom na to, že sme na fóre je dôležité to, čo tu vidím a tu ti nikto podporu nevyjadril.

Čo sa lajkov týka, ja si na ne nepotrpím a JRBA ich väčšinu dostal za fotky, nie za názory. A to, že ich dostal za fotky mu nikto neberie.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Ty si jak tí politic smiešni, ktorí sa do volieb hlásia bez akejkoľvek šance a všetci si z nich robia srandu, Tiež hovoria, ako im súkromne ľudia vyjadrujú podporu, akurát tých ľudí nikdy nikto nevidel. Vzhľadom na to, že sme na fóre je dôležité to, čo tu vidím a tu ti nikto podporu nevyjadril.
> 
> Čo sa lajkov týka, ja si na ne nepotrpím a JRBA ich väčšinu dostal za fotky, nie za názory. A to, že ich dostal za fotky mu nikto neberie.


Vyborne. A teraz k veci....mas este nieco co dodat k predrazenemu, skaredemu, a podla poslednych vyjadreni zopar clenov fora dokonca aj zle naprojektovanemu stadionu v BA, alebo budes nadalej kozmickou rychlostou zvysovat pocet svojich prispevkov aby si do konca roka stihol okruhle ciselko 2000, aj ked pises vylucne o clenoch fora, a nie o stadionoch?


----------



## ayoz

Vzhľadom na to, ako sleduješ počet príspevkov a lajkov o to ide asi tebe. Ja byť modom, tak tu celú túto debatu zmažem, škoda "papiera" (ale opäť si sa preukázal a zase nič k veci, len ďalší útok. Taký miestny Matovič.)


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> Nedal si ako priklad iba Skopje, ale hlavne 2 dalsie stadiony s kapacitou 13 000 divakov! Ja nehovorim, ze nam treba 50 tisicovy stadion(ale hlavne architektonicky je irsky stadion nadherny a vyborne reprezentuje Irsko ako krajinu), ale ked mozu mat Iri 50 tisicovy, je problem mat u nas aspon 30-40 tisicovy?


Ano, tie tiez sluzili ako priklad prave na to, ze mensie krajiny sa neboja hrat na mensom stadione , ale za to ma aspon nejaky architektonicky vyraz a je urciite reprezentativnejsi ako obycajna krabica, akych su po europe desiatky. Samozrejme ze je to subjektivne. 

Ja neverim tomu, ze 40 tisicovy stadion v Bratislave by bol vyuzity. Na Aviva Stadium koncertuju Rihanna, Lady Gaga, Robbie Williams, Phill Colins a pod.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Ano, tie tiez sluzili ako priklad prave na to, ze mensie krajiny sa neboja hrat na mensom stadione , ale za to ma aspon nejaky architektonicky vyraz a je urciite reprezentativnejsi ako obycajna krabica, akych su po europe desiatky. Samozrejme ze je to subjektivne.
> 
> Ja neverim tomu, ze 40 tisicovy stadion v Bratislave by bol vyuzity. Na Aviva Stadium koncertuju Rihanna, Lady Gaga, Robbie Williams, Phill Colins a pod.


Ja tiez suhlasim s tym, ze ked uz nestaviame stadiony velke, aspon nech su architektonicky zaujimave a originalne...to som spominal viac krat pri teme mensich stadionov v okresnych mestach. Ked uz mame stavat po Slovensku 5 tisicove stadiony, aspon nech su navrhnute tak, ze kazdeho na prvy pohlad zaujmu a budu nejako reprezentovat region v ktorom sa nachadzaju a nie tie odporne 3-tribunove seda skladacky. Ale pokial ide o narodny a hlavny stadion v krajine, ten by mal byt podla mna aj zaujimavy aj dostatocne velky, kedze ho nestaviame iba pre seba, ale pre minimalne dalsie 3-4 generacie.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Vzhľadom na to, ako sleduješ počet príspevkov a lajkov o to ide asi tebe. Ja byť modom, tak tu celú túto debatu zmažem, škoda "papiera" (ale opäť si sa preukázal a zase nič k veci, len ďalší útok. Taký miestny Matovič.)


Cize opat k stadionu nic, len tvoja kystericka posadnutost siravakom. Nezda sa ti to uz chorobne z tvojej strany? Ved o x-krat ti hovorim, aby si pisal o stadione, nie o mne. 

Jediny kto sa preukazal si presne ty. Opat, po 9684067804986740678 krat opakujem, ze som sa vyjadroval k BA stadionu. Cely spor si zacal ty. Po ktory? Snad 10x? Ja o stadione, ty o mne. Lebo si doslova posadnuty mojim nickom :lol:

Ja osobne mam Matovica rad. Je to snad jediny clovek v parlamente, ktory dokaze nazvat zlodeja zlodejom, a hlupaka hlupakom. Keby si bol v parlamente ty, kamarati by ste urcite neboli


----------



## siravak

Ono to stavat stadion tak, aby sa pacil kazdemu je uplne nemozne. Mne osobne sa naviac pacia klasicke "krabice", alebo skor ovalne krabice ako ich nazyva sunshine. Avsak stavat to, co postavili v BJ je skutocne hriech. Jedinu plastikovu skladacku, ktoru by som dokazal ako tak pochopit je stadion v Poprade. Aspon ze je suvisly. Aj ked, popravde povedane, nikdy som nepochopil potrebu tohto stanku. Viem ze stal za tym nejaky anglicky cech, ktory mal evidentny zaujem o vystavbu tohto stanku, ale skutocne bolo potrebne to robit v Tatrach? Osobne by som investoval tieto peniaze do projektu napriklad v PO alebo v Nitre, postavil normalny stadion a nie investovat peniaze pre druholigistu v Tatrach...


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Cize opat k stadionu nic, len tvoja kystericka posadnutost siravakom. Nezda sa ti to uz chorobne z tvojej strany? Ved o x-krat ti hovorim, aby si pisal o stadione, nie o mne.
> 
> Jediny kto sa preukazal si presne ty. Opat, po 9684067804986740678 krat opakujem, ze som sa vyjadroval k BA stadionu. Cely spor si zacal ty. Po ktory? Snad 10x? Ja o stadione, ty o mne. Lebo si doslova posadnuty mojim nickom :lol:
> 
> Ja osobne mam Matovica rad. Je to snad jediny clovek v parlamente, ktory dokaze nazvat zlodeja zlodejom, a hlupaka hlupakom. Keby si bol v parlamente ty, kamarati by ste urcite neboli


Však sa nečudujem, že ho máš rád. Obaja len hulákate, ale neponúkate žiadne argumenty a riešenia.

A páči sa mi, ako zakaždým niečo napíšeš a následne 14997817581546x meniš svoj príspevok


----------



## lukass111

"Dá sa povedať, že sme vo finále dohody o tom, akým spôsobom by mal na štadióne pôsobiť prešovský klub," poznamenal Miroslav Remeta, ktorý pripomenul, že na výstavbu štadióna sa viaže dotácia 2,4 milióna eur, pre ktorú je potrebné splniť zmluvné podmienky a postaviť štadión do konca roku 2018. Na ňom by mal byť *moderný umelý trávnik*, ktorý bude k dispozícii nielen pre zápasy, ale aj tréningy." 


https://profutbal.sk/clanok/222502-presov-v-top-sestke-fortuna-ligy-vedenie-motivuje-premiou


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> A páči sa mi, ako zakaždým niečo napíšeš a následne 14997817581546x meniš svoj príspevok


No vidis, ako malicko ti chyba ku stastiu. Tes sa, tes. O hodinku ho zeditujem aby si vrieskal od stastia......


----------



## ayoz

Len tak pre info, vláda o Národnom atletickom štadióne opäť nerokovala, takže už 4 mesiace mešká. Začínam pochybovať o tomto zámere, ale ak sa spomínalo, že sa má začať v marci, tak sa asi len čaká na komunálne voľby, aby sa tým mohol Nosko pred voľbami chváliť.


----------



## aquila

skor sa caka ako dopadnu volby v BBSK ..


----------



## ayoz

aquila said:


> skor sa caka ako dopadnu volby v BBSK ..


Čo má ten štadión spoločné s krajom? BB kraj nie je bratislavský, že sa všetko týka jedného mesta a mám pocit, že na to ľudia posledné 4 roky zabúdajú. Snáď Fico nie je až taký *****, aby za prípadné zvolenie Kotlebu trestal mesto BB, ktoré je s Kotlebom snáď najmenej spokojné. Navyše keď kraj nemá na tenš tadión doslova žiadny vplyv ani žiadny záujem v ňom. Je to čisto vec armáda - mesto - futbalový klub, kde všetko aj tak záleží len na armáde (MO).


----------



## aquila

ide o propagandu .. je jedno ci sa rozhodne teraz, alebo po volbach. ak nevyhra magian, mozu to s velkou pompou ohlasit, ze vdaka vyhnaniu magianovcov tak sa do BB a BBSK vratil zivot


----------



## hellwar9

*Martin*

http://arkatelier.sk/2014/atleticky-a-futbalovy-stadion-martin/


----------



## walrus44

Z toho Martina nebude nic, onedlho pre nedostatok financii konci aj futbalovy klub FOMAT. zakulis info....a mesto je okrem toho v nutenej sprave


----------



## simiKE

nemate nejake foto ako to vyzera na zimnom stadione hk michalovce ?


----------



## Ayran

simiKE said:


> nemate nejake foto ako to vyzera na zimnom stadione hk michalovce ?


https://dolnyzemplin.korzar.sme.sk/c/20638106/na-dokoncenie-zimneho-stadiona-si-vezmu-michalovce-uver-300-tisic.html


----------



## ayoz

hellwar9 said:


> http://arkatelier.sk/2014/atleticky-a-futbalovy-stadion-martin/


Takto by to mali robiť všade, kde dostanú len tú menšiu dotáciu... Jednu slušnú tribúnu (možno aj peknú, čo nie je tento prípad), trávnik a osvetlenie.


----------



## simiKE

Ayran said:


> [URL="https://dolnyzemplin.korzar.sme.sk......[/URL]


hej ale to je len info :/


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Takto by to mali robiť všade, kde dostanú len tú menšiu dotáciu... Jednu slušnú tribúnu (možno aj peknú, čo nie je tento prípad), trávnik a osvetlenie.


Len to su take male dotacie, ze ani na to nie su peniaze, aby sa vybudovala celkom nova betonova tribuna s kapacitou 2-3 tis. Iba ak by sa jednalo o rekonstrukciu starej.


----------



## SunshineBB

DiegoPele said:


> Len to su take male dotacie, ze ani na to nie su peniaze, aby sa vybudovala celkom nova betonova tribuna s kapacitou 2-3 tis. Iba ak by sa jednalo o rekonstrukciu starej.


Predpokladam, ze k dotacii by sa naozaj mohli vyraznejsou ciastkou pridat aj miestne samospravy a hlavne kluby. Pokial totiz nedokazu najst nejaku slusnejsiu ciastku aspon na cast jednej obycajnej zelezobetonovej tribuny, potom by mali zvazit ci ich fungovanie na profesionalnej urovni ma zmysel a ci neostanu len pri mladezi do momentu, ked podmienky pre velky futbal budu lepsie ako len prezivanie zo sezony na sezonu. Netvrdim ze by tak mali zaniknut velke slovenske kluby, ale zrovna Fomat je ten typ klubu, ktoremu by asi takyto restart velmi neublizil.


----------



## siravak

Viete niekto nieco nove o Bystrici? Myslim ze, ze je to posledny stadion o ktory ma vyznam zaujimat sa. BA bude aka bude, Kosickej 9000 budke uz nepomoze ani svatena voda, nad Presovom je ortiel 6000 vyneseny, a v Nitre to pravdepodobne dohnoja tak isto. Ostava uz len dufat, ze aspon v Bystrici sa postavi nieco slusne a na urovni, co by sluzilo jak futbalistom, tak atletike. Ja osobne by som privital kombi-stadion pre oba ucely.....
Existuje uz nejaky projekt, alebo aspon nacrt co tam chystaju? Alebo je to uplne zamrznute?


----------



## SunshineBB

No ked zhrniem to co sa objavilo tu na fore a v mediach tak tie info su taketo:

1: Zamer sa ma prerokovat na zasadnuti vlady, cakame uz treti mesiac a nic
2: Podla Greska by infrastuktura do zaciatku sezony 2018/2019 mala byt hotova resp. dostatocna
3: Stadion ma ist dole komplet aj s hlavnou tribunou
4: Ma to byt (narodny) atleticky stadion s moznostou pre futbal tak aby splnal UEFA 3 *
5: Zelezobetonova konstrukcia, kapacita 10 tisic
6: Pozmenene financovanie bez SFZ ale s atletickym zvazom, co som cital tak ten rozpocet by mal byt vyssi ako ten povodny plan v tom klasickom rieseni SFZ/samosprava
7: Co sa futbalu a MFK Dukla tyka tak od jesene alebo jari aj suvisiaca vystavba futbalovej akademie na ihriskach v Radvani (a potom do systemu nasledne zapracovanie infrastruktury v Rakytovciach a Kremnicke)

Momentalne sa na stadione hra uz len mladeznicky futbal, cize hladisko dalej chatra a chatra co je dobra sprava lebo po nejakej silnejsej zime uz ani nebudeme potrebovat buracie prace a padne to same od seba. 

Moj osobny nazor je taky, ze nejaky projekt je uz davno hotovy, a s nejakym prerokovanim a oznamenim sa uz caka iba na vhodny cas (regionalne volby, pripadne predcasne volby, prekrytie nejakej kauzy a pod). Nebojim sa ani nejakej velkej zlodejiny, vsetko co je narodne sice smrdi kseftami, ale toto je dost mala stavba aby sa tam dali uliat tazke miliony.

Tajnym tromfom by mohol byt nejaky pripadny investor ktory by vstupil do avizovanej novej Dukly po boku ŽP, a sanca na seriozny stadion by sa snad este zvysila.

A samozrejme je tu este asi tak 60-70% moznost ze sa nepostavi nic alebo seda pre 5500 ludi.


----------



## siravak

Dik za info. Sice 10K okolo "anglickeho" stadionika by bolo OK, avsak okolo atletickeho ovalu to bude vyzerat ako tri schodiky pod strieskou....Bystrica by si fakt zasluzila nieco normalne, aspon 15K, so vsetkym zazemim aj pre atletiku, ktora upadla na uplne dno,,,:-(


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Dik za info. Sice 10K okolo "anglickeho" stadionika by bolo OK, avsak okolo atletickeho ovalu to bude vyzerat ako tri schodiky pod strieskou....Bystrica by si fakt zasluzila nieco normalne, aspon 15K, so vsetkym zazemim aj pre atletiku, ktora upadla na uplne dno,,,:-(


Sme zase pri tom istom. Na Duklu prislo 15 000 divakov naposledy 19.9.1984. Alebo si potom MFK Dukla moze zamestnat cloveka ktory bude kazdy tyzden zametat 7-8 tisic sedaciek na ktorych v zivote nikdy nikto sediet nebude. Ale hlavne ze je to "normalne". 

Na margo troch schodikov, aj teraz maju Stiavnicky kapacitu 10 tisic a tych schodikov okolo celeho ovalu je tusim 9, nehovoriac o tom ze novy stadion by mal iste vacsi sklon ako stary nasyp + navyse konstrukcia strechy a tak z toho moze byt celkom slusny kotlik.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Sme zase pri tom istom.


No ano. Sme pri tom istom...Na celom Slovensku prakticky neexistuje jeden slusny, moderny atleticky stadion, ktory by splnal najprisnejsie normy atletickej federacie. Dukla vychovala niekolko spickovych atletov a stale to bola basta sk atletiky na Slovensku. Nemozes vsetko prepocitavat na statistiku navstevnosti. V predoslej vymene nazorov som ti uviedol statistiku Slovana ako totalnu ironiu, ze ked to vezmes podla cisel, v tom pripade nepotrebujeme na Slovensku NIC. Kludne hadzme ostepmi na skvarovych okruhoch za zakladnymi skolami, a je to. Bystrica je krajske mesto. Ma futbal. Aj ked na dne, ten futbal uplnom dne, obidvaja (OBIDVAJA, aj ked to budes zaryto negovat) vieme, ze Dukla bude hrat prvu ligu, ze pojde do Europy, a tie navstevnosti sa vratia ako za predoslych ciac. 

ME.
ME juniorov
Atleticka liga
Vizitka sk atletiky
a samozrejme futbal.....
Clovek kukne na Bolta v Ostrave (nemam na mysli jeho pad :lol: ), a len tisko zavidi krasny 15 000 stadion....


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*

No proste to vidim mojou optikou, Dukla za starych velmi dobry cias, to znamena 7-8 tisic ludi. V casoch ked kapacita bola 11500 cize vypredane nebyvalo. Tych 15 je zbytocnych.

Edit: mam navrh. Tuto diskusiu nikdy neukoncime lebo mame dva absolutne protichodne nazory. Preto ti polozim jednu otazku, ty daj odpoved a viac sa nemusime bavit na temu kapacita pri ziadnom stadione.

Otazka: Daj mi jediny argument, preco v Bystrici osadit 15 tisic sedaciek, ak statistika od roku 1984 ( t.j. poslednych 33 rokov) ukazuje ze maximum na futbal je 10 tisic a na atletiku menej. Eto vsjo


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> No proste to vidim mojou optikou, Dukla za starych velmi dobry cias, to znamena 7-8 tisic ludi. V casoch ked kapacita bola 11500 cize vypredane nebyvalo. Tych 15 je zbytocnych.
> 
> Edit: mam navrh. Tuto diskusiu nikdy neukoncime lebo mame dva absolutne protichodne nazory. Preto ti polozim jednu otazku, ty daj odpoved a viac sa nemusime bavit na temu kapacita pri ziadnom stadione.
> 
> Otazka: Daj mi jediny argument, preco v Bystrici osadit 15 tisic sedaciek, ak statistika od roku 1984 ( t.j. poslednych 33 rokov) ukazuje ze maximum na futbal je 10 tisic a na atletiku menej. Eto vsjo


V poriadku. 

Chcem vsak debatu. Nie lacnu ironiu ktora ma nezaujima. 

Nemusis s mojim nazorom suhlasit, ale cisla ktore ti ukazem su realne, a a som si 100% isty, ze raz (nie dnes) sa stane to, co si myslim. 
1 - Stadiony (obzvlast u nas) sa stavaju raz za 50 rokov. Ak nieco postavim, urobim to tak, aby mi to sluzilo co najdlhsie. Moj svokor zvykol vravievat: "Som chodobny, preto si musim kupit kvalitnu vec aby mi vydrzala co najdlhsie, a ta zvykne byt draha". . 
2 - Kapacity o ktorych pisem su uplne bezne v ostatnych krajinach porovnatelnych s nami. Ci su rovnako chudobne ako my, (PL, H, CZ, etc), alebo rovnako male ako my (DK, FIN, etc)
3 - Nedokazem pochopit argument, ze kedze navstevnost je MOMENTALNE (tu mi budes oponovat svojimi 33 rokmi bez 15 000 navstevnosti, ale tento argument ti neakceptujem, pretoze v priebehu zopar rokov sa to vsetko moze zmenit. Vid "zrazu" navstevnost na hokejovy Slovan, ci futbalovy DAC).
4 - Zda sa mi chore zurivo (nemam na mysli teba, ani nikoho konkretne) hladat NAJNIZSIU MOZNU HRANICU navstevnosti, a podla nech stavat stadion. Uz som to pisal niekolko krat...Ked kupujes byt, kupis ho (napr) 75m. Nie 15m. Aj ked ti tych 15 metrov urcite staci. Ked kupujes auto, kupis si ho 5 miestne. Aj ked do prace nim jazdis sam. Alebo mas jednomiestne Renault 
Twizy? Cakas ze dialnica z BA do KE bude 24 hosin upchata od BA po KE? Su dni (noci), ked ides po dialnici UPLNE SAM. ( pozri si toto video, a povedz mi, ze ta dialnica nie je potrebna, pretoze pre jedno auto nam staci aj polna cesta ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_newYDaGbQ )
5 - Dukla nie len ze moze, ale MUSI zamestnat cloveka, ktory bude kazdy tyzden zametat sedacky, na ktorych nebude dlho nikto sediet. Pretoze tak je to VSADE NA SVETE. Vsade. Ver mi, alebo nie, ale vsade na svete, od nedele do nedele stadion prazdny. Alebo si azda nahovaras, ze postavis stadion a bude vytazeny 24/7/365? V Ostrave maju 15K stadion. Zda sa mi, (ak sa nemylim) ako vlajkovu lod ceskej atletiky. Azda mi nepovies ze tam 15 ludi kazdy bozi den?

A teraz moj posledny, a azda najvacsi argument, preco stavat vacsi stadion. 
Nevysvetlim ti to slovami. Klikni na tento link ( .https://elpais.com/deportes/2015/04/27/actualidad/1430159306_453186.html) Je to sice v spanielcine, ale to nevadi. Uprostred clanku je obrazok. Klickni a zvacsi. Samozrejme, neargumentuj prvymi 3-4-5 muzstvami. Pozri sa na stred. Co je okolo 60-70%. V kazdom jednom muzstve je stadion, ktory ma minimalne 10 000 (!) prazdnych miest na zapas....A to je Spanielsko.....dole, pod obrazkom mas 4 krajiny....vsimni si napriklad take Taliansko. Neviem kto tu spomenul, ze aj kedby sa jednalo len o 3-4 vypredane zapasy rocne, snaha o ME, EL, ci nieico v style Zlata tetra a zopar koncertov, ten stadion by mal byt reprezentativny. Rozdiel je 5000, a pri pohlade na toto https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Městský_stadion_v_Ostravě-Vítkovicích je cloveku az smutno, ze vsetko co sa tyka sportu, je na slovensku biedne, troskarske, vykradnute, zanedbane, miniaturne, nezaujimave. 
Ver mi priatelu, ze to, co ti pisem nie je nejaka nenavist voci SK. Naopak....azda niet na svete cloveka, ktory by sa potesil vsetkemu pozitivnemu co sa na SK udeje, ale v niektorych situaciach je sk mentalita ozaj nepochopitelne. 
Cim vacsi stadion v BB, tym lepsie. Lebo novy stadion neznamena len Dukla BB, ale v podstate aj basta SK atletiky, ktora tam bude stat 50 rokov.

Pozri... Kludne mozes moj príspevok rozobrat ako lego, a tak, ako ja som ti dal x argumentov preco velky, ty mi mozes dat x argumentov preco maly. Urcite sa nikdy na tejto teme nezhodneme.


----------



## simiKE

a sak 10 tisicovy atleticky stadion s futbalovym ihriskom by bol podla mna celkom reprezentativny stadion ..kludne sa na nom mozu mitingy usporiadavat a aj bolt 2 po nom behat....v tej ostrave bola zlata tretra aj predtym ked ten stadion vyzeral horsie jak terajsi na stiavnickach


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> a sak 10 tisicovy atleticky stadion s futbalovym ihriskom by bol podla mna celkom reprezentativny stadion ..kludne sa na nom mozu mitingy usporiadavat a aj bolt 2 po nom behat....v tej ostrave bola zlata tretra aj predtym ked ten stadion vyzeral horsie jak terajsi na stiavnickach


Ved hej. Aj tak sa to da vidiet. Ja to vsak vidim tak, ako som to napisal.


----------



## JRBA

Pozeram zapas Trencin - Slovan a vidim tam za branou uz nejaku aktivitu...robia uz pripravy na vystavbu tych 3 prvych tribun?


----------



## siravak

JRBA said:


> Pozeram zapas Trencin - Slovan a vidim tam za branou uz nejaku aktivitu...robia uz pripravy na vystavbu tych 3 prvych tribun?


Tiez som si vcera vsimol ze uz je to tam za branou rozkopane. Pokial ja viem, tak stavebne povolenia uz maju. ......avsak trencianske forum o stadione akosi mlci...


----------



## Jojco

Trenčín, zatiaľ žiaden veľký stavebný ruch...


----------



## SunshineBB

Fakt nechapem naco sa v Trencine, Nitre a Presove stale caka, preco je taky problem vobec zaryt do zeme, ked sa jedna o stavby velkosti priemerneho obchodneho centra, akych tu rastie ako huby po dazdi.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Fakt nechapem naco sa v Trencine, Nitre a Presove stale caka, preco je taky problem vobec zaryt do zeme, ked sa jedna o stavby velkosti priemerneho obchodneho centra, akych tu rastie ako huby po dazdi.


http://forum.astrencin.sk/viewtopic.php?t=610&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=2175

Slavik, sekretizmus, klub hermeticky uzavrety co sa tyka komunikacie s fanusikmi, atd.....snad neexistuje projekt o ktorom by sa vedelo ,menej, nez ten trenciansky. Tam je tajomstvo vsetko. Este aj to, preco stoji traktor za brankou.


----------



## JRBA

Ja mam taky pocit, ze v Trencine nieje ani zaujem stavat stadion. Skor par krat do roka urobia taku populisticku show, kde vysvetlia, ze preco to momentalne stoji na bode mrazu a potom maju zasa chvilu klud. Ako keby sa nieco vo vedeni chystalo...nevidil by som sa keby Holandal mal plan byt v Tn dajme tomu este 1-2 roky a medzitym hlada iny klub, kde bude pokracovat a potom necha zodpovednost noveho stadiona na inych. Ved povedzme si uprimne...klubovy futbal v Trencine ho nikdy nezaujimal...ma to ako treningove centrum pre hracov, ktorych bud niekde objavi, alebo tych ktori sa potrebuju rozohrat pre holandsku ligu.


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> Ja mam taky pocit, ze v Trencine nieje ani zaujem stavat stadion. Skor par krat do roka urobia taku populisticku show, kde vysvetlia, ze preco to momentalne stoji na bode mrazu a potom maju zasa chvilu klud. Ako keby sa nieco vo vedeni chystalo...nevidil by som sa keby Holandal mal plan byt v Tn dajme tomu este 1-2 roky a medzitym hlada iny klub, kde bude pokracovat a potom necha zodpovednost noveho stadiona na inych. Ved povedzme si uprimne...klubovy futbal v Trencine ho nikdy nezaujimal...ma to ako treningove centrum pre hracov, ktorych bud niekde objavi, alebo tych ktori sa potrebuju rozohrat pre holandsku ligu.


Tak uz davno su reci, ze La Ling Trencin opusti, ale co je na tom pravdy, vie len sam La Ling. Ale zase stavebne povolenie maju asi len 2 mesiace a uz skor Rybnicek tvrdil, ze zacnu stavat az ked dostavaju treningove ihriska na Ostrove (co neviem, ci uz je alebo nie je) a samotny stadion sa zacne niekedy v septembri. Z telky sa mi zdalo, ze ta plocha za stadionom sa zmenila a pripadalo mi to ako pripravne prace na samotnu vystavbu, ale z telky tazko nieco odhadnut.


----------



## simiKE

zimny stadion kezmarok - reportaz

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1112647/v-kezmarku-naleteli-na-podvod-stadion-zburali-a-na-novy-cakaju.html


----------



## siravak

https://myzilina.sme.sk/c/20649912/...ovom-megakomplexe-za-60-milionov.html?ref=trz

Dam krk na to ze z toho nic nebude, ale bolo by to uzasne ak by sa to ozaj zrealizovalo.


----------



## yuriy

^^ nikto normalny ten projekt nepodporuje. Dokonca aj na zastupitelstve to poslanci dva krat zamietli. Takze treba verit, ze zvitazi zdravy rozum a uz to definitivne Chomovi zmetu zo stola!


----------



## JRBA

yuriy said:


> ^^ nikto normalny ten projekt nepodporuje. Dokonca aj na zastupitelstve to poslanci dva krat zamietli. Takze treba verit, ze zvitazi zdravy rozum a uz to definitivne Chomovi zmetu zo stola!


Ako tam niekto spominal, cele je to o tom, ze projektova dokumentacia ma stat 6 milionov...takze sa peniaze vytiahnu z rozpoctu s dobrou zamienkou, prerozdelia a tym projekt skoncil. Podnikanie po slovensky.


----------



## PatriotAH

*Zaujímavý projekt z Maďarska*

Nedávno som zachytil dostavbu ďalšieho špičkového štadióna IV. UEFA kat., už x-tého v poradí, ako inak od našich južných susedov z Maďarska.

Čo je zaujímavé, tak jedná sa o naozaj veľmi podobný model, ktorý sa v jeseni začne budovať v Košiciach - kapacita 8600, fakt asi zvonku podobný výzor, železobetónové tribúny... akurát maďari si tam zakonponovali vnútorné multifunkčné športové haly a neviem čo všetko (cena: 45M). Ďalšia zaujímavosť je aj, že toto mesto nemá ani 80 tis. obyvateľov. 
https://www.facebook.com/haladassportkomplexum/posts/668987969959109

To len tak čo som tu čítal, že s takou kapacitou to nejde, to bude isto SEDA...


----------



## JRBA

PatriotAH said:


> To len tak čo som tu čítal, že s takou kapacitou to nejde, to bude isto SEDA...


Ale to sa tykalo iba Slovenska...jasne, ze to ide...v civilizovanych krajinach...iba na Slovensku nejde nic co je inde normalne.


----------



## ayoz

Keď 12-tisícový nemusí byť len lešenie ako v Žiline, 4-5-tisícový nemusí byť SEDA (Podbrezová, ViOn, Ružomberok), tak ani 8-9-tisícový nemusí byť SEDA.


----------



## DiegoPele

PatriotAH said:


> Nedávno som zachytil dostavbu ďalšieho špičkového štadióna IV. UEFA kat., už x-tého v poradí, ako inak od našich južných susedov z Maďarska.
> 
> Čo je zaujímavé, tak jedná sa o naozaj veľmi podobný model, ktorý sa v jeseni začne budovať v Košiciach - kapacita 8600, fakt asi zvonku podobný výzor, železobetónové tribúny... akurát maďari si tam zakonponovali vnútorné multifunkčné športové haly a neviem čo všetko (cena: 45M). Ďalšia zaujímavosť je aj, že toto mesto nemá ani 80 tis. obyvateľov.
> https://www.facebook.com/haladassportkomplexum/posts/668987969959109
> 
> To len tak čo som tu čítal, že s takou kapacitou to nejde, to bude isto SEDA...




45 milionov eur a necela 9 tis. kapacita... ak by nieco podobne sa stavalo na Slovensku, tak niektori by tu hovorili o kradezi storocia. 

Tak Orban to zobral dost zhurta, kazdy rok nove a nove stadiony. Treba hlavne vypichnut fakt, ze sa stavaju architektonicky velmi podarene stavby a nie jednoduche skladacky ako na Slovensku. Ci to nie je privelky luxus, nakolko Madarsko ma taky verejny dlh a ekonomicky rast aky ma, tak to uz je ina otazka. Ale kedze sme v sekcii Stadiony, tak klobuk dole pred Madarskom, ze investuju tolko do infrastruktury.


----------



## Jojco

v posledných hodinách som na FB zaregistroval dosť znepokojujúce informácie ohľadom prešovského štadióna, údajne mestské zastupiteľstvo sa napokon nedohodlo s majiteľmi pozemkov a zo štadióna nič nebude... hno:


----------



## simiKE

pocul som tiez ze im to zablokovali majitelia garazi pod tribunou


----------



## JRBA

Jojco said:


> v posledných hodinách som na FB zaregistroval dosť znepokojujúce informácie ohľadom prešovského štadióna, údajne mestské zastupiteľstvo sa napokon nedohodlo s majiteľmi pozemkov a zo štadióna nič nebude... hno:


Vyzeralo to cele priliz nadejne, aj ten dizajn...takze nakoniec je z toho bezne rozuzlenie v Kocurkove...


----------



## SunshineBB

Aby to nebol klinec do rakvy, lebo to co Presov predvadza uz druhu sezonu, tym myslim hru na cudzom domacom stadione je tragedia, a ak vsetci cakali ze dobre bude ked sa postavi stadion a bude to ten stary Tatran, tak mam obavy aby vobec nejaky bol kedze sa vlastne ani moc nemaju kde vratit. Presovsky stadion sa mi sice paci aj v aktualnej podobe, ale aby neprislo k tomu, ze na nom budu moct hrat akurat tak III. ligu. Este ze je tu tento rok Senica Prešovčania.


----------



## ayoz

Prečo ten štadión nepostavia niekde inde? Však tak či tak musia postaviť úplne nový.


----------



## simiKE

alebo nejak obist tie garaze alebo o 90 stupnov otocit stadion


----------



## lukass111

je to tak, akopisete

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/20650032/stavba-noveho-stadiona-v-presove-sa-skomplikovala.html


----------



## JRBA

lukass111 said:


> je to tak, akopisete
> 
> https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/20650032/stavba-noveho-stadiona-v-presove-sa-skomplikovala.html


Inak v Presove by uplne stacilo urobit novu hlavnu tribunu a tie zvysne 3 iba trosku obnovit...ved im nic nechyba, urcite lepsie ako ked tam daju plastove tribuny.

Neviem, podla mna tie 3 tribuny je skoda zburat


Dal by sa urobit poriadny stadion ako tento napr


----------



## jirky

Az tak strasne by som to nevidel, jedna sa o par zhnitych garazi v hodnote tak 5korun, vela sa uz preinsvestovalo (kupa pozemkov mestom ), projektova dokumentacia je v podstate hotova, caka sa este na EIA, mozno sa to trocha zdrzi resp budu musiet nieco prisolit navyse ale ako som povedal,nevidim to az tak cierne


----------



## JRBA

Inak, aj toto je zaujimavy napad s minimalnymi nakladmi. Urobit jednu hlavnu tribuny a zvysne 3 okolo urobit na tento styl



Viem si to predstavit v takej Podbrezovej, kde je okolo krasna priroda, tam by to uplne zapadlo.


----------



## ayoz

Tam už majú v kopci normálnu tribúnu a na druhej strane sú už len kopce smerom dole  Navyše neviem, či toto spĺňa nejaké bezpečnostné predpisy UEFA


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Tam už majú v kopci normálnu tribúnu a na druhej strane sú už len kopce smerom dole  Navyše neviem, či toto spĺňa nejaké bezpečnostné predpisy UEFA


Praveze by to malo byt este nad ramec...kedze v tych predpisoch ide o to aby bolo mozne rychlo a bezpecne opustit stadion...a takto cez kopec to ide rychlejsie ako cez klasicke vychody. 

P.S. Ale nemyslim, ze Podbrezova musi riesit podmienky UEFA na ten jeden potencialny zapas predkola v roku...aj to raz za 5 rokov...to by mohli hrat aj inde.


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> to by mohli hrat aj inde.


Ved asi aj budu :horse: (mozno)


----------



## hellwar9

*Michalovce zimák*

http://www.novinyzemplina.sk/clanky.php?id=9681


----------



## JimmySK

*Humenné - 21.9.2017*

Tak v Humennom sa začalo stavať. Zatiaľ len jedna východná tribúna a potom už sa bude stavať úplne nová tribúna aj so zázemím pre hráčov, funkcionárov a rozhodcov.


----------



## JRBA

Strasne nieco ten stadion v Humennom...o kolko krajsi by tam bol plot na opretie okolo celeho ihriska namiesto hentoho plechu...alebo rovno navozit zeminu a urobit tam kopec s travou, nech tam ludia sedia na tom.


----------



## JimmySK

JRBA said:


> Strasne nieco ten stadion v Humennom...o kolko krajsi by tam bol plot na opretie okolo celeho ihriska namiesto hentoho plechu...alebo rovno navozit zeminu a urobit tam kopec s travou, nech tam ludia sedia na tom.


Ja suhlasim, ze tie plechy nie su najlepsie. Ale v Humennom je tolko hejtu na tieto tribuny, nechápem. Vsetci majú tolko názorov a lepších variant... Ako po sto rokoch sa niečo deje na našich štadiónoch a aj tak sme nespokojní... hno:

Ked uz sme pri Humennom. Cely stadion sa musel zbúrať, lebo nič nesplnalo terajsie podmienky SFZ a UEFA. Preto sa aj rekonstrukcia alebo stavba oddialila. Do stadiona sa absolutne neinvestovalo, a ostalo to ako ruina, ktorá sa neda poriadne zrekonstruovať. To je hlavne problem v rokoch 1990 a 2000, kde sa na vsetko sralo...


----------



## JRBA

JimmySK said:


> Ja suhlasim, ze tie plechy nie su najlepsie. Ale v Humennom je tolko hejtu na tieto tribuny, nechápem. Vsetci majú tolko názorov a lepších variant... Ako po sto rokoch sa niečo deje na našich štadiónoch a aj tak sme nespokojní... hno:


Ved ale ked sa robi, ma sa robit poriadne, nie taketo nesumerne zlepence, ktore niesu dokonca ani po celej dlzke hracej plochy, ved toto nevymysli ani 5 rocne decko...fakt mali vsade postavit iba jednu hlavnu poriadnu tribunu a ostatne miesto nechat prazdne...ved naco takyto hnus robit okolo...to uz by som radsej stromy a kvetiny zasadil okolo stadiona, nech to pekne vyzera, hlavnu tribunu urobil pre 5000 ludi a hotovo.


----------



## PatriotAH

Humenne je akurat jeden velky kolaps, najprv trebalo poburat oval a postavit nove betonove tribuny okolo celeho ihriska, potom zrazu uz je vadna statika hlavnej tak aj tuto, a po tych vynalozenych statisicoch “za total nic” uz z budgetu zrazu ostava iba na nekompletnu zastavku Sedu... Komu je toto treba, mali to postavit ako cisto novy stadion unde nez tuto lacnu atrapu za par supov, kde pomaly buranie a vyvoz stoji viac nez nova stavba


----------



## JimmySK

PatriotAH said:


> Humenne je akurat jeden velky kolaps, najprv trebalo poburat oval a postavit nove betonove tribuny okolo celeho ihriska, potom zrazu uz je vadna statika hlavnej tak aj tuto, a po tych vynalozenych statisicoch “za total nic” uz z budgetu zrazu ostava iba na nekompletnu zastavku Sedu... Komu je toto treba, mali to postavit ako cisto novy stadion unde nez tuto lacnu atrapu za par supov, kde pomaly buranie a vyvoz stoji viac nez nova stavba


To suhlasim. Ale co k tomu dodať, ked tam majú futbalový areál co ma dlhú históriu. A stavať to inde? To ako keby si chcel aby spatak trnava nezbural svoj stary stadion a postavil novy uplne niekde ine. To bolo zas hejtu, ze stadion ma byt tam kde stal. Niekedy si myslim, ze nemáme nejaku strukturu ako robit stavby, a ako sa k financiam stavať. Naprv. v HE - chceli nechat hlavnú tribunu a ze sa zrekonstruuje. Potom zisitili, že sa musí zbúrať. A postavit nová. Tak ale toto by mala byt koho úloha SFZ? To mali zistiť pred stavbou a nie takto minat money a nakoniec sa postavi mensi stadionik...


----------



## siravak

JimmySK said:


> *Humenné - 21.9.2017*
> 
> Tak v Humennom sa začalo stavať. Zatiaľ len jedna východná tribúna a potom už sa bude stavať úplne nová tribúna aj so zázemím pre hráčov, funkcionárov a rozhodcov.



Bardejov II.


----------



## JRBA

Teraz sa opytam bez srandy...na 1 stranke dozadu je tribuna urobena z kopca, zatravnena. Fakt si myslite, ze by nebolo krajsie, keby sa napr okolo jednej hlavnej tribuny urobil dokola maly kopec, kludne aj 2 metre na vysku, ktory by sa zatravnil? Aspon by bolo ihrisko vizualne uzatvorene a vyzeralo by to urcite lepsie ako tento hnus hore na fotke. Co snad nestaci jedna hlavna tribuna pre 5000 ludi takymto mestam? A okolo stadiona mozu ludia postavat alebo sediet na trave...keby bolo pekne pocasie. Prisaham, ze raz na stare kolena sa naseriem, preberiem nejaky klub na dedine a urobim taky stadion. 

Normalne zapustit stadion par metrov do zeme a tribuny okolo urobit ako tu, vybetonovat a dat par radov sedaciek...a to sa da urobit okolo celeho stadiona. Ved to su "halierove" zalezitosti, terenne upravy, beton a sedacky. To urobia obycajni robotnici na kazdej dedine, netreba davat miliony za SEDU, ktora ma realnu cenu par tisic a zvysok si delia SMERaci a ich kamosi.



P.S. Tie strechy musel navrhovat nejaky architekt v stave opitosti, lebo keby prsalo, tak suchi ostanu asi iba ludia v tom uplne poslednom rade.


----------



## eMKejx

Tie strechy sa robia kvoli vetru a este aby ti od chrbta nesvietilo slnko na displej telefonu. Strechu nizsie dat nemozu lebo ak sa hra vzdusnejsi zapas s centrami do vysky 100m tak by si polovicu zapasu nemal ako sledovat. Navyse ked ides na takyto zapas tak na tribune sa musis vzit s tou atmosferou aka je aj na travniku, ci prsi alebo snezi. Inak tam nemas co robit. :nuts:


----------



## yes yes and yes

JRBA said:


> Teraz sa opytam bez srandy...na 1 stranke dozadu je tribuna urobena z kopca, zatravnena. Fakt si myslite, ze by nebolo krajsie, keby sa napr okolo jednej hlavnej tribuny urobil dokola maly kopec, kludne aj 2 metre na vysku, ktory by sa zatravnil? Aspon by bolo ihrisko vizualne uzatvorene a vyzeralo by to urcite lepsie ako tento hnus hore na fotke. Co snad nestaci jedna hlavna tribuna pre 5000 ludi takymto mestam? A okolo stadiona mozu ludia postavat alebo sediet na trave...keby bolo pekne pocasie. Prisaham, ze raz na stare kolena sa naseriem, preberiem nejaky klub na dedine a urobim taky stadion.
> 
> Normalne zapustit stadion par metrov do zeme a tribuny okolo urobit ako tu, vybetonovat a dat par radov sedaciek...a to sa da urobit okolo celeho stadiona. Ved to su "halierove" zalezitosti, terenne upravy, beton a sedacky. To urobia obycajni robotnici na kazdej dedine, netreba davat miliony za SEDU, ktora ma realnu cenu par tisic a zvysok si delia SMERaci a ich kamosi.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Tie strechy musel navrhovat nejaky architekt v stave opitosti, lebo keby prsalo, tak suchi ostanu asi iba ludia v tom uplne poslednom rade.




Doteraz spominam na stsre dobre casy na petrzalke ked sa sedelo na trave na kopceku a nad nim jazdiace autobusy schadzajuce zo stareho mosta pribrzdovali aby si vodici a cestujuci aspon na pol minuty pozreli futbal....

Potom tam kmotrik postavil tribunu; dodrbal petrzalku; dodrbal inter; dodrbal rapid a teraz drbe slovan. Bravissimo


----------



## JRBA

yes yes and yes said:


> Potom tam kmotrik postavil tribunu; dodrbal petrzalku; dodrbal inter; dodrbal rapid a teraz drbe slovan. Bravissimo


S Interom nema Kmotrik nic spolocne...pri nich som bol skor prekvapeny, ze tak dlho prezili...to bolo vlastne iba vdaka Slovnaftu, ked s nimi skoncil, tak bolo jasne, ze nemaju sancu, tak predali licenciu Senici. Co ma s tym spolocne Kmotrik?


----------



## ayoz

Pokiaľ viem, tak majiteľ Interu, ktorý predal licenciu Senici, bol nejako napojený na Kmotríka.


----------



## michaelse

praveze vtedy levarsky s kmotrikom nemali zrovna priatelske vztahy,prave naopak a inter bol vtedy velmi zadlzeny potom ako slovnaft ich prestal sponzorovat(to inter v podstate drzalo roky nad vodou) a nemali peniaze uz vobec nanic vtedy to bolo tak ze licenciu predali tomu kto ponukol najviac a levarskemu sa mimoriadne darilo a potom aj vo futbale mu to islio dobre akorat nakoniec vsetok podnikatelsky uspech neskor v tom futbale aj utopil


----------



## JimmySK

Tak v Humennom, to celkom fičí


----------



## siravak

JimmySK said:


> Tak v Humennom, to celkom fičí


Sice je to to doslova smutne co vidim, ale dakujem za fotky.


----------



## yes yes and yes

Ale no.... chlapci... slovan potreboval stadion, inter sa trapil. A slovan ich doslova aj do pismena vykopop z ich domova, zobral im stadion na miest ktoreho sa bude do 5-7 rokov stavat. Kmotrik ma na svedomi tri takmer zaniknute kluby a Slovan drzi len preto lebo ho potrebuje na office budovu a byty (apartmany) pri stadione.


----------



## AutorGolu

yes yes and yes said:


> Ale no.... chlapci... slovan potreboval stadion, inter sa trapil. A slovan ich doslova aj do pismena vykopop z ich domova, zobral im stadion na miest ktoreho sa bude do 5-7 rokov stavat. Kmotrik ma na svedomi tri takmer zaniknute kluby a Slovan drzi len preto lebo ho potrebuje na office budovu a byty (apartmany) pri stadione.


Slovan nemoze za Petrzalku, ani za Inter.


----------



## ayoz

michaelse said:


> praveze vtedy levarsky s kmotrikom nemali zrovna priatelske vztahy,prave naopak a inter bol vtedy velmi zadlzeny potom ako slovnaft ich prestal sponzorovat(to inter v podstate drzalo roky nad vodou) a nemali peniaze uz vobec nanic vtedy to bolo tak ze licenciu predali tomu kto ponukol najviac a levarskemu sa mimoriadne darilo a potom aj vo futbale mu to islio dobre akorat nakoniec vsetok podnikatelsky uspech neskor v tom futbale aj utopil


Ja nehovorím o Levárskom, ale o tom, ktorý vlastnil Inter predtým. Viem, že som si to raz pozeral a určite bol nejako napojený na Kmotríka. Ten chlapík to prebral nejako rok-dva predtým, ako to predal Senici. Neviem či nie po zostupe. Nechce sa mi to teraz hľadať, ale dá sa to pozrieť na nete.

^^

Slovan ako klub samozrejme nie, ale Kmotrík áno.


----------



## AutorGolu

ayoz said:


> ^^
> Slovan ako klub samozrejme nie, ale Kmotrík áno.


tak poprosim, pretoze potom sa moze zdat ze za to mozu rovno fanusikovia.

Je to rovnako ako ked sa povie ze na futbal chodia chuligani, z toho sa moze zdat ze automaticky kazdy kto ide na futbal je chuligan. Vyvarujme sa takymto zjednoduseniam...


----------



## ayoz

Ja nerozumiem ľuďom, ktorí hovoria, že sa boja chuligánov a preto nevezmú deti na futbal... Tam vidím jednoduchú odpoveď. Neberte deti do kotla. Veľa ľudí tam ide z prostého dôvodu, že tam bývajú najlacnejšie lístky a potom plačú. Však tie štadióny sú dosť veľké a prázdne na to, aby si ktokoľvek mohol sadnúť čo najďalej od ultras.


----------



## ayoz

Ale tak nejaký priateľák alebo 21ka by mohli byť. keď mohla repre hrávať v Dubnici a na Interi.


----------



## AutorGolu

Len aby sa vedelo :
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/297694...-mozneho-transferu-klubu-do-banskej-bystrice/


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak aj to je mozno dovod, preco sa so stadionom nic nepohlo. Kazdopadne, Podbrezova sa v lige trapi, Dukla s prehladom vedie tretiu ligu, aby sme tu o rok nemali druholigove derby. Len by ma fakt zaujimalo, co bude s tym stadionom.


----------



## ayoz

A kde by asi tak BB hrala tú 2. ligu? U nás momentálne nie je ani druholigový štadión. Takže nový štadión treba v každom prípade.


----------



## SunshineBB

Co chyba nasmu stadionu pre druhu ligu?


----------



## ayoz

Nemám teraz po ruke ten projekt štadióny 2018 (alebo 19?), ale som si istý, že Kremnička nie je štadión Kategórie II UEFA.


----------



## JimmySK

*Humenné 30. september 2017*


































Plus video z minulého týždňa.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Nemám teraz po ruke ten projekt štadióny 2018 (alebo 19?), ale som si istý, že Kremnička nie je štadión Kategórie II UEFA.


Nepisem predsa o stadione v Kremnicke, to ti je snad jasne. Ak sa mesto tak velmi angazovalo do spolocneho projektu s Podbrezovou, vyriesit situaciu ohladom posobenia mestskeho klubu v pripade postupu do II. ligy na Stiavnickach musi byt to najmenej. 

To Humenne je humus. Mesto kde kedysi prislo 14 tisic divakov na futbal a toto? Ble ... 

Ty ludia nepomreli, vsetci ti ludia co v 96, 97, 98 chodili na slovensky futbal este ziju, to nie je tak davno. Bud hra klub pekny futbal alebo ma aspon pekny stadion. Ale ani jedno ani druhe. Kde su tie casy, BSC Bardejov, Tesla Stropkov, CHemlon Humenne a navstevy pomaly vyssie ako na Tehelnom Poli.


----------



## ayoz

No to už radšej Kremnička ako Štiavničky. Napriek tomu, že je to len malý dedinský štadiónik, aspon je človek blízko ihrisku, je to tam čistejšie ako ja Štiavnickach a hlavne tam nerastie burina pod každou sedačkou. Takže dúfam, že na staré Štiavničky sa už Dukla nikdy nevráti. Navyše VŠC vždy robilo problémy pri nájme, o štadión sa nestará a bolo by to asi maximálne stratové, vzhľadom na to, že návštevnosť by tam nebola vyššia ako v Kremničke. A zdá sa mi, že niekto spomínal, že Štiavničky už nebudú stačiť ani na 2. ligu (alebo to možno bolo o KE, ale to je to isté).


----------



## siravak

Aku kapacitu bude mat to nove Humenne?


----------



## siravak

Banska Bystrica

https://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/clanok/443378-narodneho-stadiona-sa-hadam-dockaju-aj-atleti/.

O kapacite som sa akosi nedocital ani slovo, ale hned prva veta v clanku sa mi celkom pozdava. Ak ked z obrazku mi to pripada ako jedna stara komunisticka opravena tribuna, a opat klasicka bardejovsko-humenska SEDA, a samozrejme nedokonceny, niekolkocastovy semi-oval z umelej hmoty. 
A opat otazka.....lepsie toto na obrazku, alebo to co tam stoji teraz? :-(


----------



## DiegoPele

siravak said:


> Banska Bystrica
> 
> https://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/clanok/443378-narodneho-stadiona-sa-hadam-dockaju-aj-atleti/.
> 
> O kapacite som sa akosi nedocital ani slovo, ale hned prva veta v clanku sa mi celkom pozdava. Ak ked z obrazku mi to pripada ako jedna stara komunisticka opravena tribuna, a opat klasicka bardejovsko-humenska SEDA, a samozrejme nedokonceny, niekolkocastovy semi-oval z umelej hmoty.
> A opat otazka.....lepsie toto na obrazku, alebo to co tam stoji teraz? :-(


Tamto je neaktualna vizualizacia, resp. podla vsetkych zverejnenych informacii by to SEDA byt nemala. Ja stale dufam, ze to bude nieco na styl vitkovickeho stadion, len s kapacitou okolo 10 tis.


----------



## JimmySK

siravak said:


> Aku kapacitu bude mat to nove Humenne?


Podla projektu, ktorý bol zverejnený tak: 

– celkový počet sedadiel pre divákov 1767 miest 

z toho: tribúna „A“ 893 miest
tribúna „B“ 874 miest

– rozdelenie podľa funkčnosti: 

– diváci – domáci: 1462 miest
– diváci – hostia: 156 miest
– diváci – VIP: 102 miest
– médiá (novinári): 47 miest


----------



## siravak

JimmySK said:


> Podla projektu, ktorý bol zverejnený tak:
> 
> – celkový počet sedadiel pre divákov 1767 miest
> 
> z toho: tribúna „A“ 893 miest
> tribúna „B“ 874 miest
> 
> – rozdelenie podľa funkčnosti:
> 
> – diváci – domáci: 1462 miest
> – diváci – hostia: 156 miest
> – diváci – VIP: 102 miest
> – médiá (novinári): 47 miest


Dakujem za odpoved. Ale radsej som sa ani nemal pytat..:-(


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Banska Bystrica
> 
> https://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/clanok/443378-narodneho-stadiona-sa-hadam-dockaju-aj-atleti/.
> 
> O kapacite som sa akosi nedocital ani slovo, ale hned prva veta v clanku sa mi celkom pozdava. Ak ked z obrazku mi to pripada ako jedna stara komunisticka opravena tribuna, a opat klasicka bardejovsko-humenska SEDA, a samozrejme nedokonceny, niekolkocastovy semi-oval z umelej hmoty.
> A opat otazka.....lepsie toto na obrazku, alebo to co tam stoji teraz? :-(


To by bol vysmech zdraveho rozumu, keby sa ta vizualizacia naozaj realizovala. Zburat betonove tribuny a dat tam plastove, kde ten trapny oval ani nieje potiahnuty po hlavnu tribunu, to by bol gol!


----------



## 22.4.2017

Koľkokrát tu treba napísať, že táto vizualizácia je dávno neaktuálna? Toto bola vizualizácia pri cene 4 mil. €, ktoré mali ísť cez SFZ! Len a jedine SFZ pretláča SEDU. Na Štiavničkách bude štadión za 12 mil. € (celý areál, vrátane vedľajších plôch - rozbežiská atď) pre cca 10 tisíc ľudí.

Dukla by (pravdepodobne už) na jar mala hrať už v Radvani, kde prebehne rekonštrukcia za 900 tis. €. Ale dáko je okolo toho ticho aj keď peniaze by mali byť schválené.


----------



## siravak

22.4.2017 said:


> Koľkokrát tu treba napísať, že táto vizualizácia je dávno neaktuálna?


Pod fotkou je komentar: "Ako má štadión vyzerať po rekonštrukcii a dostavbe.". 

Clanok uvadza dnesna Pravdy, cize dennik ktory pise polopravdy, autorkou je nejaka slecna Ivana Štefúnová, (naozaj by ma zaujimalo ake su jej sportove vedomosti ako aj informacie o bystrickom stadione), no a Teba vobec nepoznam. 
Inac povedane, existuju tri pravdy. Tvoja, Štefúnovej, a nakoniec ta skutocna, ktoru na beton este nik nepozna. Staci si v clanku precitat tieto dve vety:

S výstavbou by sa mohlo začať na budúci rok.
Rozpočet na modernizáciu zatiaľ nie je známy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Samozrejme ze ten 10 krat recyklovany clanok v pravde s 2 roky starou neaktualnou vizualizaciou nepriniesol nic nove, stale len same jalove reci. Jedine co ma v tom clanku zaujalo je to, ze zacinam nadobudat pocit, ze to bude cisto atleticky stadion, kde kompetentni nevylucuju, ze by sa mohol hrat futbal. (a to hovorime o stadione ktory bol 50 rokov hlavnym futbalovym stadionom v meste). Ak ma vsak Dukla hrat v Radvani, potom tam futbal nebude hrat nikto, a kapacita 10 tisic bude opodstatne, ked tu bude podujatie takej urovne ako tretra, alebo mozno ked BB latku presunu von. 

Zaujali ma dve veci:



22.4.2017 said:


> Koľkokrát tu treba napísať, že táto vizualizácia je dávno neaktuálna? Toto bola vizualizácia pri cene 4 mil. €, ktoré mali ísť cez SFZ! Len a jedine SFZ pretláča SEDU. Na Štiavničkách bude štadión za 12 mil. € (celý areál, vrátane vedľajších plôch - rozbežiská atď) pre cca 10 tisíc ľudí.


Mozes svoje tvrdenia nejako podlozit? Samozrejme ak mas nejake informacie, ktore verejne nemozes prezentovat je jasne ze nie, ale mozes aspon potvrdit, ze tie cisla 12 mil € a 10 tisic si si nevycucal z prsta, ale existuje o nich relevantna zmienka?



22.4.2017 said:


> Dukla by (pravdepodobne už) na jar mala hrať už v Radvani, kde prebehne rekonštrukcia za 900 tis. €. Ale dáko je okolo toho ticho aj keď peniaze by mali byť schválené.


Aj ked su pre mna Stiavnicky srdcovka, zacinam mat pocit, ze ta Radvan by mozno bola pre znovuzrodeny klub najlepsie riesenie. Nie je tam sice az tak vela priestoru, ale postupna vystavba stadiona pre nejakych 7-8 tisic ludi by bola fajn. Ved v pripade buducnosti, pokial by ten stadion nestacil, dali by sa hrat "velke" zapasy na Stiavnickach, ktore urcite nebudu vnimane ako exyl, ale ako druhy domov. Alebo len fantazirujem. 

Opakovanie je matka mudrosti, len s tymi farbami by som sa pohral, miesto modrej biela.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Samozrejme že info som si nevycucal z prsta, sú z prostredia VŠC Dukla. Pochopiteľne, stále sa to môže zmeniť, ale myslím že ten rozpočet by bol OK. A jasné že to bude primárne atletický štadión, ale myslieť sa bude aj na futbal. Koniec koncov ak by mal spĺňať kritériá na ME v atletike, isto budú tieto kritériá stačiť aj na futbal.

V Radvani by podľa mňa mal stáť útulný štadiónik s kritériami na 2. ligu. Aby sa postavil ďalší relatívne veľký štadión ako je na vizualizácii, budeme mať 2 a to je príliš veľký luxus a nerozum. Domovom Dukly v prípadnej 1. lige (aj keď podľa mňa aj druhej - ak sa nájde rozumný kompromis čo sa financií týka) by mali byť Štiavničky a Radvaň/Kremnička len dočasná kapitola kým sa futbal pozviecha.


----------



## JRBA

Nieje nic skaredsie ako ked sa miesa atleticky stadion s futbalovym...


----------



## ayoz

V BB sa hlavne hokejový štadión ani rekonštruovať nemôže, keďže jeho strecha je nejaká technická pamiatka či čo. Takže ju nemôžu zbúrať. Inak je podľa mňa v pohode, síce je malý, ale pre diváka je tam dostatočný komfort. A okrem play off (alebo finále play off) sa aj tak často nevypredá, takže tam naozaj nie je žiadny tlak na nový väčší štadión. Mne by stačilo, keby ho aspoň dokončili celý, ako bolo bolo v tej vizualizácii, keď sa rekonštruovala tribúna oproti hlavnej. Teda aj tribúna za hlavnou, okná, priestory mimo tribún a celý z vonka.


----------



## morko87

SunshineBB said:


> Nestacilo v Bardejove zrekonstruovat hlavnu tribunu, a zvysne peniaze pouzit na vystavbu ihrisk a treningovych priestorov? Take vybavenie predsa vedie k lepsim podmienkam mladeze, ktora po prechode k muzom pozdvihne uroven futbalu v meste, postupi do II ci I ligy, a nasledne majitel moze pri zvysenych navstevach pouvazovat nad budovanim zvysnej infrastruktury, ktora by do toho momentu bola zbytocna. Pretoze dovtedy su im tie SEDA tribunky po stranach ihriska ale ze uplne na hovno, napada ma len vyraz potemnikova dedina. Tomu sa hovori koncepcna praca, ale to je na Slovensku neznamy pojem. (Jediny klub, ktory aspon naznakom nahliadol do civilizacie je MSK Zilina. )


Tak ano, bolo by lepsie zrekonstruovat hlavnu tribunu len, ale problem vidim v tom pouzit zvysok na tvorbu treningovych ploch. Nie som si isty, ale financie ktore stat uvolnil mali byt pouzite len na infrastrukturu stadionov, t. j. na zazemie pre hračov a funkcionarov a pod, na vyhrievanie travnika, na vybudovanie osvetlenia a turniketoveho systému. Cize co som ja pochopil na treningové plochy sa nesmeli pouzit.
To ako jednotlivé samospravy k tomu pristupili a co vytvorili je o inom. Podla mna pre vacsinu 2. ligovych klubov je ideal rekonstrukcia hlavnej tribuny a ked tak maximalne tribuna oproti hlavnej, tak aby splnal stadion kapacitne poziadavky na ligu. A o tom aka bude nova tribuna by sa rozhodlo podla toho kolko mi na nu ostava z rozpoctu, cize ci bude betonova, alebo to bude SEDA a ci bude pozdlz celej hracej plochy ci nie, s moznostou dalsieho dobudovania podla zaujmu ludi.


----------



## SunshineBB

morko87 said:


> Tak ano, bolo by lepsie zrekonstruovat hlavnu tribunu len, ale problem vidim v tom pouzit zvysok na tvorbu treningovych ploch. Nie som si isty, ale financie ktore stat uvolnil mali byt pouzite len na infrastrukturu stadionov, t. j. na zazemie pre hračov a funkcionarov a pod, na vyhrievanie travnika, na vybudovanie osvetlenia a turniketoveho systému. Cize co som ja pochopil na treningové plochy sa nesmeli pouzit.


No a presne o tom pisem, hlupy neefektivny projekt. Kazdy klub v danom momente ma predsa ine priority a potreby, jednemu nestaci kapacita stadiona (bodaj by), druhemu ten stadion pada na hlavu, treti ma katastrofalne hracie plochy, stvrtemu nefunguje osvetlenie a v piatom klube sa mladez prezlieka rovno na ihrisku a sprchuje sa doma. Ale hlavne ze vsetci budu mat nove tribuny zo SEDY, kde najblizsich x rokov nikto sediet nebude. Chore.


----------



## morko87

SunshineBB said:


> No a presne o tom pisem, hlupy neefektivny projekt. Kazdy klub v danom momente ma predsa ine priority a potreby, jednemu nestaci kapacita stadiona (bodaj by), druhemu ten stadion pada na hlavu, treti ma katastrofalne hracie plochy, stvrtemu nefunguje osvetlenie a v piatom klube sa mladez prezlieka rovno na ihrisku a sprchuje sa doma. Ale hlavne ze vsetci budu mat nove tribuny zo SEDY, kde najblizsich x rokov nikto sediet nebude. Chore.


To suhlasim, ze tie projekty sa dali uplne inak koncipovat ale tu kazdy podlahol tomu ze musi mat novu tribunu za branou ci kde, a neriesilo sa to koncepcne smerom do buducna, ale klasicky, aby to hned nejako vyzeralo.
Mne v tom prvom prispevku skor islo o to, ze tu sa spustila vlna hodnoteni tribun SEDA, ako nieco co je lowcostove, ba priam prirovnali uz k cirkusu. A obvinovat SEDU z toho ako tie stadiony vyzeraju je zcestne. Podla mna SEDA je idealne riesenie ak chcem postavit tribunu, ktora ma mat do 10 radov, pretoze splna vsetko to co od tribuny ocakavam


----------



## siravak

morko87 said:


> A obvinovat SEDU z toho ako tie stadiony vyzeraju je zcestne. Podla mna SEDA je idealne riesenie ak chcem postavit tribunu, ktora ma mat do 10 radov, pretoze splna vsetko to co od tribuny ocakavam


...a obvinovat Senicu ze je na poslednom mieste je zcestne, pretoze jej muzstvo splna vsetko co od muzstva ocakavam. Ma 10 hracov a jedneho brankara.


----------



## SunshineBB

morko87 said:


> Podla mna SEDA je idealne riesenie ak chcem postavit tribunu, ktora ma mat do 10 radov, pretoze splna vsetko to co od tribuny ocakavam


Mne osobne neprekaza sledovat futbal aj postojacky za plotom, s pivom v ruke a v prvom a vlastne poslednom rade zaroven.(take nieco si aktualne uzivam na Dukle  ). Ale ak hovorime o modernych stadionoch z roku 2017, riesenie SEDA konstrukcie splna jedinu funkciu. Sedacky umiestnene na odstupnovanej konstrukcii. Ja ocakavam aj cosi navyse, min. zazemie tribuny, a to sa v pripade SEDY da urobit len velkou improvizaciou. Aspon WC, Bufet a predaj vstupeniek by v ramci lazdej tribuny mali byt najzakladnejsim standartom.


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Mne osobne neprekaza sledovat futbal aj postojacky za plotom, s pivom v ruke a v prvom a vlastne poslednom rade zaroven.(take nieco si aktualne uzivam na Dukle  ). Ale ak hovorime o modernych stadionoch z roku 2017, riesenie SEDA konstrukcie splna jedinu funkciu. Sedacky umiestnene na odstupnovanej konstrukcii. Ja ocakavam aj cosi navyse, min. zazemie tribuny, a to sa v pripade SEDY da urobit len velkou improvizaciou. Aspon WC, Bufet a predaj vstupeniek by v ramci lazdej tribuny mali byt najzakladnejsim standartom.


Tak ale rec je o 20- 30 tis. mesteckach bez ambicii, ktore hraju druhe ci tretie ligy. Jednoducho tu stavat stadiony, ktore by zhltli viac nez 5 mil. eur je jednoducho nerealne a musim povedat, ze aj asi trosku prehnane.
Jasne...aj ja by som chcel v mensich mestach viac stadionov na styl ZM, Michaloviec ci RK, ale musime sa uspokojit aspon s tym, ze sa vybudovali satne, vyhrievane travniky, administrativne budovy a mnoho dalsieho. A aj tribuny, aj ked su len od SEDY. Stale ak by sme si porovnali fotky pred a po, tak su to posuny k lepsiemu. A dost vyrazne posuny. 

Vacsi problem skor vidim ako postupuju rekonstrukcie v Presove, Nitre, BB ci v Kosiciach alebo ci konecne zacne Trencin stavat stadion. Lebo to su mesta a kluby, ktore maju potencial na to, aby tam nebola ziadna nedokoncnea SEDA ci nejaka zlatanina.


----------



## siravak

Ani som ho nedocital. Titulka mi stacila. Smutne. 

https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/20677665/zaciatok-vystavby-stadiona-oddialilo-obstaravanie.html


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Ani som ho nedocital. Titulka mi stacila. Smutne.
> 
> https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/20677665/zaciatok-vystavby-stadiona-oddialilo-obstaravanie.html


Pisal som nedavno, ze mam pocit, ze v Trencine nic stavat v skutocnosti nechcu, iba oblbuju verejnost aby mali klud.


----------



## simiKE

trencin kosice a presov je bermudsky trojuholnik stavania stadionov


----------



## Nihillek

*Trencin stadion - clanok*

Nemate niekto ten clanok odomknuty? Ak ano, hodte sem prosim cele, rad by som to precital.


----------



## lukass111

Nihillek said:


> Nemate niekto ten clanok odomknuty? Ak ano, hodte sem prosim cele, rad by som to precital.


*Začiatok výstavby štadióna v Trenčíne oddialilo obstarávanie*
Verejné obstarávanie na výstavbu štadióna klub zrušil, dostal len jednu ponuku. Termíny už konkretizovať nechcú.

TRENČÍN. Výstavba futbalového štadióna v Trenčíne sa opäť oddiali. Stavebné povolenie už klub získal, nepodarilo sa mu však vysúťažiť dodávateľa stavebných prác.
Do verejného obstarávania na výstavbu štadióna dostali len jednu cenovú ponuku, súťaž preto zrušili.

„Situácia sa zmenila, na konci augusta sa skončil proces verejného obstarávania. Nedopadlo však dobre, prihlásili sa viaceré firmy, ale konkrétnu ponuku nám dala len jedna spoločnosť. Proces teda nesplnil základnú myšlienku, ktorou je porovnanie aspoň dvoch cenových ponúk,“ informoval hovorca klubu Martin Galajda.

*Obstarávať chcú len dotáciu od štátu*
Sumu na výstavbu celého štadióna odhaduje na 12 až 15 miliónov eur. Klub bude musieť absolvovať nové verejné obstarávanie, nie však na výstavbu celého štadióna, ale iba na 2,4 milióna, ktoré získa ako dotáciu od štátu.

„Táto suma musí prejsť verejným obstarávaním, riešime spôsob, ako celý proces prebehne. Je to len časť stavby, ostatné veci idú zo súkromných zdrojov.
Na to, aby sme začali stavať, nepotrebujeme robiť verejné obstarávanie. To, do ktorého sme vstupovali, sme robili len z dôvodu celkovej transparentnosti, zmapovania trhu a získania najlepšej ponuky. Žiaľ, dopadlo to tak, ako to dopadlo,“ skonštatoval Galajda.


*Klub už jednu spoločnosť oslovil*
Klub už oslovil spoločnosť, ktorá prejavila záujem o výstavbu štadióna, a okrem toho aj ďalšie firmy.
„Dnes sme vo fáze uzavretia rozhodnutia ohľadom mena generálneho dodávateľa stavby. Ten si bude pripomienkovať projekt,“ uviedol. Pri príprave projektu samotnú výstavbu štadióna rozdelili na dve časti.
V prípravnej fáze na spustenie výstavby samotných tribún prebehne budovanie spevnených plôch tribún a inžinierskych sietí.
„V priebehu najbližších týždňov začne stavebná firma s výstavbou požiarnej nádrže, prípojky vodovodu, splaškovej a dažďovej kanalizácie. V tomto roku prebehne kompletná stavba verejného vodovodu. Urobiť by sa mali aj spevnené plochy, ktoré sú nevyhnuté pre prípravu plôch pre parkoviská.
Chceme tiež urobiť dočasné káblové rozvody a umiestniť dočasnú trafostanicu. Do konca roka by mali byť všetky prípravné práce hotové,“ povedal Galajda.
Samotná výstavba je rozdelená na dve fázy. Hlavná tribúna s tribúnou za bránami, a druhá fáza je riešenie súčasnej tribúny, ktorú nahradí nová.

*Termíny už konkretizovať nechcú*
Výstavba štadióna je pre trenčiansky klub podľa hovorcu školou.
„Museli sme sa naučiť procesy a najmä akceptovať všetky veci s tým spojené. Len územné rozhodnutie nám trvalo po všetkých pripomienkach namiesto pár mesiacov takmer rok. A nebolo to našou vinou. Všetko toto posúvalo stavbu. Nechceme dnes hovoriť o termínoch, vieme, dokedy musí byť stavba dokončená, vieme, že do konca roka 2018, kedy sa finalizuje projekt Štadióny 2018 budeme musieť vyhovovať všetkým podmienkam, ktoré žiada futbalový zväz. Na to chceme byť pripravení, to je pre nás základný termín,“ povedal Galajda.
Či bude ďalšia fáza trvať pol roka alebo rok, to sa podľa neho uvidí aj podľa finančných možností. Začiatok prác už klub viackrát odložil a upravoval projekt.
Z pôvodne 12-tisícovej kapacity bude pravdepodobne deväťtisícová, vizualizácie, ktoré ukazovali, ako bude štadión vyzerať nie sú definitívne.
Podľa hovorcu klubu je dnes ešte predčasné hovoriť o tom, akú podobu bude mať štadión.
„Pre nás je základ, aby spĺňal všetky štandardy. To, ako bude vyzerať zvonku, je teraz ešte priskoro povedať. Inšpirovali sme sa štadiónom v Dunajskej Strede, mohlo by to byť niečo obdobné, ale to už sa bude riešiť po dohode s generálnym dodávateľom,“ dodal Galajda.

*Stavebné povolenia už majú*
Klub už získal na výstavbu štadióna aj stavebné povolenie. „Všetky stavebné konania, o ktoré stavebník požiadal na všeobecnom aj špeciálnych stavebných úradoch, sú právoplatne ukončené stavebnými povoleniami,“ informovala hovorkyňa mesta Erika Ságová.
To, či Trenčín bude mať nárok na dotáciu od štátu v prípade meškania výstavby, je dnes otázne.
Podľa hovorkyne Slovenského futbalového zväzu Moniky Jurigovej majú problémy s meškaním pri realizácii projektu viaceré mestá.
„Výkonný výbor sa tým bude zaoberať až po novom roku,“ reagovala Jurigová.


----------



## Nihillek

^^

'Z pôvodne 12-tisícovej kapacity bude pravdepodobne deväťtisícová'

Tak toto by bola velka skoda :-/


----------



## michaelse

a to maju este stastie ze nemusia cakat na kompletne nove verejne obstaravanie lebo to by dalsi pol rok nemohli ani zakopnut do zeme


----------



## ayoz

Ešte zostane hlavná tribúna a okolo bude SEDA


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Ešte zostane hlavná tribúna a okolo bude SEDA


Vsetko smeruje k tomu. Este sa mi smiali, ked som pisal, ze to iste bude nakoniec v Kosiciach. Radsej zrusit profesionalny futbal na Slovensku.


----------



## ayoz

V Košiciach to nebude... Každopádne sa mi celkom páči JPP, že La Ling chce prejsť z Trenčína do Interu. V Trenčíne by mohla byť nejaká akadémia/rezerva a v Bratislave bude mať pekne nový štadión a klub s väčším menom. Alebo Trenčín niekomu predá úplne.


----------



## eddieivo

ayoz said:


> V Košiciach to nebude... Každopádne sa mi celkom páči JPP, že La Ling chce prejsť z Trenčína do Interu. V Trenčíne by mohla byť nejaká akadémia/rezerva a v Bratislave bude mať pekne nový štadión a klub s väčším menom. Alebo Trenčín niekomu predá úplne.


Wau, clovece to vobec neznie zle.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> V Košiciach to nebude... Každopádne sa mi celkom páči JPP, že La Ling chce prejsť z Trenčína do Interu. V Trenčíne by mohla byť nejaká akadémia/rezerva a v Bratislave bude mať pekne nový štadión a klub s väčším menom. Alebo Trenčín niekomu predá úplne.


To by bolo super, keby na novom hraval jeden vikend Slovan a dalsi Inter. Hlavne pokial by Inter isiel filozofiou Trencina a hral rovnako pohladny utocny futbal. :cheers:


----------



## JimmySK

*Humenné - koniec Októbra 2017*


----------



## Jojco

SunshineBB said:


> ale je dobre mat do buducnosti pripraveny dobry stadionik.


Práveže som očakával vlnu kritiky že "pre koho" idú stavať tú tribúnu, lebo ľudia vnímajú len to, čo sa deje dnes.. čo bude o mesiac, o rok to už nikoho netrápi...


----------



## 017701

michaelse said:


> keby si vedel kolko sa prepralo penazi cez cirkev,kolko pozemkovych mafianskych skupiniek darovalo pozemky na cirkev a neskor ked sa situacia ukludnila ich cirkev darovala naspat,castokrat boli pozemky doslova ukradnute
> 
> a kostol sa zneuziva na politicku kampan pravidelne,si zober kolko politikov sa za rok odfoti a natoci na kameru v kostoloch a hraju sa tam na cestnych poctivych obcanov
> sorry za o.t. nepatri to sem vratme sa ku stadionom,hlavne ich stavbe a rekonstrukciam


ako ta nasa bajna cirkev je sekta ako kazda ina cize nemam o nej ziadne iluzie, niekde sa mi v sufliku stale vala papier na vystupenie z nej, treba oprasit, myslel som to skor tak ze ku kostolu takto okato nikto nemoze priletpit 18np vyskovku a 200 ci kolko bytov


----------



## Tomas Eybl

Omlouvám se za OT, ale já to nezačal. Jakube, věříte v Boha?

Prosím, vyjadřujte se k věcem, kterým rozumíte, zde na tomto serveru tedy ke stavebním záležitostem. Potom nebude muset vznášet OT dotazy akýsi pomatený Čehún .

Když už jsme u toho, ten projekt třetí tribuny v RK mě potěšil .


----------



## JRBA

xyzed said:


> to nie je vobec o tom ci si alebo nie si perfekcionista. Ty mas potrebu vsetko bezhlavo zhadzovat a nadavat ako je tu zle aj ked o tom vela nevies. Tvoje prispevky nemaju ziadnu hodnotu iba dookola pises to iste. Asi viaceri tu ta uz neberu vazne.


Ty riesis ako ta beru ludia? To je predsa ich problem, nie moj, ako ma beru. Ja si poviem svoj nazor a tym to pre mna hasne, neriesim komu vyhovuje a komu nie.


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA said:


> Ja si poviem svoj nazor a tym to pre mna hasne, neriesim komu vyhovuje a komu nie....


Tvoj neodborny a laicky nazor v ktorom pourazas vsetkych naokolo a pracu ludi, ktori su v danej oblasti o dost vzdelanejsi nez ty...


----------



## ayoz

JRBA said:


> Ty riesis ako ta beru ludia? To je predsa ich problem, nie moj, ako ma beru. Ja si poviem svoj nazor a tym to pre mna hasne, neriesim komu vyhovuje a komu nie.


Keď je tvoj názor dôležitý len pre teba, prečo si ho pre seba nenecháš?


----------



## tomik95

*K veci*

Poprosím pridavajte sem prispevky ktore su k teme a nie medzi sebou sa hadajte a komentujte. Pridavajte sem fotky videa odkazy a odborne veci. Ďakujem polovica stran je o ničom len o komentaroch jedno vetových


----------



## simiKE

novinky ohladom kosic ..dnes mal byt znamy stavitel bohuzial , ako vzdy, sa nam rozhodnutie posunulo. Vyber ma byt 26.2.2018 a podpis zmluvy ma byt 19.3.2018 (ak vobec) odvtedy si bude musiet vybavit vsetky povolenia takze stavat sa tak skoro nezacne 

chcel by som ale vypichnut cast z dokumentu ( kto chce prestudovat https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-dokumentov/detail/907332 ) kde su maximalne lehoty na etapy : 

Maximálne lehoty pre 1.etapu:
I. míľnik - vypracovanie projektu pre stavebné povolenie najneskôr do 3 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
II. míľnik - zabezpečenie všetkých právoplatných stavebných povolení pre stavbu najneskôr do 7 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
III. míľnik - vypracovanie realizačného projektu pre všetky etapy najneskôr do 8 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
IV. míľnik - zrealizovanie stavebnej časti1. etapy výstavby do štádia ukončenia hrubej stavby a ukončenia strešnej konštrukcie najneskôr do 12 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
V. míľnik - zrealizovanie Diela v časti 1. etapy výstavby do štádia položenia futbalového trávnika najneskôr do 17 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
VI. míľnik - odovzdanie stavby pre účely začatia kolaudačného konania najneskôr do 19 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo
VII. míľnik -odovzdanie Diela v rozsahu ukončenej 1. etapy výstavby spolu
s právoplatnými kolaudačnými rozhodnutiami najneskôr do *22* mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti Zmluvy o dielo. Tento míľnik zodpovedá Lehote zhotovenia Diela pre 1.etapu výstavby.

Maximálna lehota pre 2.etapu:
I. míľnik - odovzdanie Diela v rozsahu ukončenej 2. etapy výstavby spolu
s právoplatnými kolaudačnými rozhodnutiami do 10 mesiacov odo dňa uplatnenia opcie.

Maximálna lehota pre 3.etapu:
I. míľnik - odovzdanie Diela v rozsahu ukončenej 3. etapy výstavby spolu
s právoplatnými kolaudačnými rozhodnutiami do 10 mesiacov odo dňa uplatnenia opcie.

1. etapa je nieco na sposob ruzomberskeho stadionu ...2 tribuny oproti sebe


----------



## SunshineBB

Pri pohlade na dnesne ligove kolo:

Michalovce - Ruzomberok 729 divakov
Presov - Dunajska Streda 217 divakov
Zilina - Podbrezova 1788 divakov
Zlate Moravce - Senica 512 divakov
Slovan - Trencin 658 divakov

Priemer na zapas : 781 divakov 



.. len take kratke zamyslenie, pre koho vlastne (ne)staviame tie stadiony.


----------



## JimmySK

SunshineBB said:


> Pri pohlade na dnesne ligove kolo:
> 
> Michalovce - Ruzomberok 729 divakov
> Presov - Dunajska Streda 217 divakov
> Zilina - Podbrezova 1788 divakov
> Zlate Moravce - Senica 512 divakov
> Slovan - Trencin 658 divakov
> 
> Priemer na zapas : 781 divakov
> 
> 
> 
> .. len take kratke zamyslenie, pre koho vlastne (ne)staviame tie stadiony.


Tak najprv sa treba pozrieť na dnešné počasie ake vonku panovalo. Priemer je velmi slabý... Jedno kolo je slabá účasť divákov máme zrusiť ligu? alebo nestavat?


----------



## yes yes and yes

Zrusit ligu netreba, ale urcite by som ju spravil amatersku. A prestat stavat mame. Ked si chcu stavat tak nech stavaju sukromnici, majitelia klubov. A idealne za svoje a nie za nakradnute ale to uz je trosku utopia.


----------



## SunshineBB

JimmySK said:


> Tak najprv sa treba pozrieť na dnešné počasie ake vonku panovalo. Priemer je velmi slabý... Jedno kolo je slabá účasť divákov máme zrusiť ligu? alebo nestavat?


V cechach bolo dnes podobne pocasie, a na dnesnych 7 zapasoch bolo v priemere 4900 divakov. Netvrdim ze mame prestat stavat, chcem tym povedat, ze by sme mali zacat robit aj nieco ine, ako len stavat nove stadiony, pretoze to nie je vseliek. Okrem toho, v Ziline, Michalovciach a Moravciach sa hralo na hotovych stadionoch, tie uz o moc lepsie nebudu a navstevy aj tak mizerne. 

Hokejova liga tiez nema nejaku vysoku uroven, ale tam to vidim prave naopak. So stadionmi sa nedeje absolutne nic, ale myslim ze marketingova uroven stupa, podujatia, reklama, zaujem o ligu je vyssi, pretoze sa zacalo konecne nieco robit. To mi vo futbale chyba. Ako mrtvy chrobak. Rozlosuje sa sutaz, a to je vsetko. Ani gram snahy zmenit nieco k lepsiemu.

Edit: A ruku na srdce, dnesne navstevy nie su vynimocne nizke, su skor take bezne. Uz dobrych par rokov. A ja si patam aj dvojciferne navstevy na prvu ligu.


----------



## tomik95

*liga navšteva*

Je to slabé aj bez ohľadu na počasie. Ja by som ešte počkal na Tehelne pole aj Trenčín nech postavia štadióny a potom už budeme nekompromisne porovnávať dve sezóny ktoré budu mať totožne štadióny bez otvárania nových.


----------



## SunshineBB

V Nitre chcu zacat v januari

» Radnica pripravuje investíciu za viac ako dva milióny eur už dlhšie obdobie, jej výsledkom majú byť stavebno-technické úpravy podľa kritérií UEFA na štadión tretej kategórie s kapacitou 7480 divákov.
Podľa projektu sa na štadióne vybudujú tri nové zastrešené tribúny pozdĺž severnej, východnej a južnej strany hracej plochy. Jestvujúca východná tribúna sa bude rekonštruovať presne podľa požiadaviek UEFA.
Súčasťou prestavby majú byť aj viaceré menšie stavebné práce a úpravy. Okrem vybavenia tribún to budú aj mládežnícke šatne, osvetlenie i kamerový systém.
Podľa slov nitrianskeho primátora Jozefa Dvonča, by sa stavebné práce mali skončiť v priebehu júna 2018. „Je to nevyhnutný predpoklad na to, aby na budúci rok FC Nitra nastúpilo do riadnej súťaže bez výnimky, pretože by sme ju už asi nezískali. Chceme to urobiť na komplet za to obdobie 180 dní, aby sme mohli štadión včas odovzdať do prevádzky,“ povedal Dvonč. (tasr)

Smele plany


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> V Nitre chcu zacat v januari
> 
> » Radnica pripravuje investíciu za viac ako dva milióny eur už dlhšie obdobie, jej výsledkom majú byť stavebno-technické úpravy podľa kritérií UEFA na štadión tretej kategórie s kapacitou 7480 divákov.
> Podľa projektu sa na štadióne vybudujú tri nové zastrešené tribúny pozdĺž severnej, východnej a južnej strany hracej plochy. Jestvujúca východná tribúna sa bude rekonštruovať presne podľa požiadaviek UEFA.
> Súčasťou prestavby majú byť aj viaceré menšie stavebné práce a úpravy. Okrem vybavenia tribún to budú aj mládežnícke šatne, osvetlenie i kamerový systém.
> Podľa slov nitrianskeho primátora Jozefa Dvonča, by sa stavebné práce mali skončiť v priebehu júna 2018. „Je to nevyhnutný predpoklad na to, aby na budúci rok FC Nitra nastúpilo do riadnej súťaže bez výnimky, pretože by sme ju už asi nezískali. Chceme to urobiť na komplet za to obdobie 180 dní, aby sme mohli štadión včas odovzdať do prevádzky,“ povedal Dvonč. (tasr)
> 
> Smele plany


Cize bez tych budov, co maju byt v rohu? Ak hej, tak je to velka skoda, to bolo jedno z mala pozitiv tohto projektu v Nitre.


----------



## simiKE

podla mna tie budovy v rohu su najvacsie hluposti ..a toto neni prvy projekt kde som ich videl, je to cisto nato aby stadion vyzeral akoze v celku ale je to kontraproduktivne


----------



## morko87

Tak su dve monosti, bud tie budovy v rohu nebudu vobec, alebo to urobia ako v Plzni, len v mensom a so Sedou, cize, prerobia hlavnu tribunu zvnutra na poziadavky UEFA a okolo troch stran Seda tribuny, cim budu splnat poziadavky na stadion kat 3, a casom ked budu peniaze a ochota mozu postavit v rohoch tie budovy.


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> podla mna tie budovy v rohu su najvacsie hluposti ..a toto neni prvy projekt kde som ich videl, je to cisto nato aby stadion vyzeral akoze v celku ale je to konkraproduktivne




Preco? Ak tam klub moze mat reprezentativne priestory, press centrum, sien slavy. Cokolvek. Podla mna je to urcite lepsie ako prazdny priestor.


----------



## JRBA

simiKE said:


> podla mna tie budovy v rohu su najvacsie hluposti ..a toto neni prvy projekt kde som ich videl, je to cisto nato aby stadion vyzeral akoze v celku ale je to konkraproduktivne


Bez tych budov v rohu by to bol taky popradsky zlepenec...to nevyzera dobre. Tie budovy z toho robia ucelenejsie dielo.


----------



## Nihillek

*Trencin*

Pozeram Trencin - Zilina v TV a povedal by som, ze naproti hlavnej tribune sa pripravuje stavba.


----------



## simiKE

po komarne prispeje madarsko cez dvtk diosgyor na akademiu msk rimavska sobota okolo 5 milionov eur...popravde neviem co si o tom mysliet

https://mynovohrad.sme.sk/c/20733834/na-gemeri-chcu-vybudovat-futbalovu-akademiu-za-pat-milionov-eur.html


----------



## Ayran

ja neviem ako vy, ale ja mam taky divny pocit, ked čitam ako madari u nas dotuju šport, niečo sa mi na tom nezda


----------



## DiegoPele

Ayran said:


> ja neviem ako vy, ale ja mam taky divny pocit, ked čitam ako madari u nas dotuju šport, niečo sa mi na tom nezda


V Madarsku budu tento rok volby  To treba za tym hladat. A jednoducho princip "chlieb a hry" nefunguje iba na Slovensku. 
Ale nam to moze byt jedno, ak to tu vybuduju, tak spat do Madarska si to uz neodnesu:lol:


----------



## Lukaso85

*Mladeznicky stadiom MFK Dukla*

https://bbonline.sk/futbalove-centrum-v-radvani-ma-prve-vizualizacie/


----------



## sm2011

Ayran said:


> ja neviem ako vy, ale ja mam taky divny pocit, ked čitam ako madari u nas dotuju šport, niečo sa mi na tom nezda


Daj si pozor aby si nebol obvineny z narodnostnej neznasanlivosti !  Tak to teraz byva :lol:


----------



## ayoz

Tak tá Radvaň je pekný humus. Síce to nie je SEDA, ale tie kontajnerové kancle a šatne tú riadny gól. Možno rátajú s tým, že na novom štadióne budú mať zase svoje zázemie a toto zostane deťom (čo nebude treba odvezú). Aspoň ísť do Radvane bude ľahšie ako do Kremničky.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://www.mfkruzomberok.sk/clanek.asp?id=Ruza-odstartovala-pripravu-na-jarnu-cast-Fortuna-ligy-5057



> Nainštalovalo sa vyhrievanie hlavného ihriska, dokončila sa nová tribúna s fantastickým zázemím pre hráčov, vymenila sa stará umelá tráva, je pripravená kompletná štúdia mládežníckej akadémie s novou tribúnou, ktorú chceme začať stavať ešte tento rok. Nesmieme zabudnúť na rekonštrukciu ihriska na Bielom Potoku čo napomôže k zlepšeniu našej infraštruktúry.


Takže tak sa majú veci, pred časom som to avizoval, dnes už to potvrdzujú aj oficiálne. :banana:

Osobne som však mierny skeptik, Tittel je táraj, povie hocičo aby bol pekný a vyžehlil si ten prúser so Saparom. Ale tak, snáď...:cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> https://bbonline.sk/futbalove-centrum-v-radvani-ma-prve-vizualizacie/


Cakal som troska viac, konkretne aspon tak 3-4 tisic sedaciek ale co, to je zivot 

Snad v dalekej buducnosti to vsetko bude zase pokracovat pred plavarnou.


----------



## Nihillek

ruzomberok.ok said:


> http://www.mfkruzomberok.sk/clanek.asp?id=Ruza-odstartovala-pripravu-na-jarnu-cast-Fortuna-ligy-5057
> 
> 
> 
> Takže tak sa majú veci, pred časom som to avizoval, dnes už to potvrdzujú aj oficiálne. :banana:
> 
> Osobne som však mierny skeptik, Tittel je táraj, povie hocičo aby bol pekný a vyžehlil si ten prúser so Saparom. Ale tak, snáď...:cheers:


To bude akoze tribuna pre akademiu? Nejak mi z toho clanku nevyplynulo, ze by sa to malo tykat stadionu.


----------



## lukass111

^^ nie, nova tribuna, ako to tu uz bolo spominane, by mala byt na juznej strane od tenis baru (oproti tescu). Najvacsmi to bude suvisiet s tym, ze napriek novej tribune nie je v rk na stadione dostatok satni a zariadeni pre mladez, mozno to budu chciet spojit aj s ubytovanim pre hracov akademie, uvidime, vsetko sa postupne dozvieme


----------



## Nihillek

lukass111 said:


> ^^ nie, nova tribuna, ako to tu uz bolo spominane, by mala byt na juznej strane od tenis baru (oproti tescu). Najvacsmi to bude suvisiet s tym, ze napriek novej tribune nie je v rk na stadione dostatok satni a zariadeni pre mladez, mozno to budu chciet spojit aj s ubytovanim pre hracov akademie, uvidime, vsetko sa postupne dozvieme


Hrozne rad by som tomu veril . Mas aj zdroj odkial to je? Ja som zatial nasiel len toto http://www.fortunaliga.sk/clanok/86-ruzomberok-bude-mat-novu-akademiu a hovori sa tu o tribune pre 200 ludi pre akademiu.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Nihillek said:


> Hrozne rad by som tomu veril . Mas aj zdroj odkial to je? Ja som zatial nasiel len toto http://www.fortunaliga.sk/clanok/86-ruzomberok-bude-mat-novu-akademiu a hovori sa tu o tribune pre 200 ludi pre akademiu.


Nie nie, to je trosku nieco ine. Tato tribunka bude v novom sportovom arealy na Klacne medzi kostolom a skateparkom. Akademia totiz bude potrebovat nove ihriska.
Myslim, ze v tretej tribune na hlavnom stadione bude pre akademiu hlavne zazemie.


----------



## Nihillek

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Nie nie, to je trosku nieco ine. Tato tribunka bude v novom sportovom arealy na Klacne medzi kostolom a skateparkom. Akademia totiz bude potrebovat nove ihriska.
> Myslim, ze v tretej tribune na hlavnom stadione bude pre akademiu hlavne zazemie.


Ok . Tak som zvedavy.


----------



## CJone

V Nitre v pondelok štartuje rekonštrukcia FŠ:

http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sp...itre-by-mala-zacat-v-pondelok-15-januara-2018


----------



## JRBA

CJone said:


> V Nitre v pondelok štartuje rekonštrukcia FŠ:
> 
> http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sp...itre-by-mala-zacat-v-pondelok-15-januara-2018


Odporucam precitat clanok...aj v Kocurkove by sa cervenali. Je to smutne, ale zatial(a uz to vyzera, ze to tak aj ostane) jediny normalny stadion v lige ma Dunajska Streda, teda mesto, kde je Slovakov mozno 10-20%. Mozno to je cesta pre Slovensko...zobrat Slovakom vsetky rozhodovacie pravomoci v kazdom meste.


----------



## hellwar9

*Hokejová hala, študentská kaviareň, workoutové ihrisko aj knižnica. Slovenskí hokejisti a župa plánujú ikonický projekt hokejovej akadémie.*

https://www.tsk.sk/aktualne-spravy/tlacove-spravy/2018/hokejova-hala-studentska-kaviaren-workoutove-ihrisko-aj-kniznica.-slovenski-hokejisti-a-zupa-planuju-ikonicky-projekt-hokejovej-akademie..html?page_id=465154


----------



## ayoz

JRBA said:


> Odporucam precitat clanok...aj v Kocurkove by sa cervenali. Je to smutne, ale zatial(a uz to vyzera, ze to tak aj ostane) jediny normalny stadion v lige ma Dunajska Streda, teda mesto, kde je Slovakov mozno 10-20%. Mozno to je cesta pre Slovensko...zobrat Slovakom vsetky rozhodovacie pravomoci v kazdom meste.


Skôr presvedčiť maďarskú vládu, aby naliala peniaze aj do iných miest, nie len na južnom Slovensku.


----------



## CJone

JRBA said:


> Odporucam precitat clanok...aj v Kocurkove by sa cervenali. Je to smutne, ale zatial(a uz to vyzera, ze to tak aj ostane) jediny normalny stadion v lige ma Dunajska Streda, teda mesto, kde je Slovakov mozno 10-20%. Mozno to je cesta pre Slovensko...zobrat Slovakom vsetky rozhodovacie pravomoci v kazdom meste.


A to bol článok zameraný skôr všeobecne. Ešte by som vedel napísať, ako UVO zrušil verejné obstarávanie aj na futbalový štadión na Sihoti a potom aj na Čermáni.


----------



## SunshineBB

Stavat v krajskom meste stadion, na ktorom nie je mozne hrat ani len europsku ligu, to je uplna katastrofa.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Skôr presvedčiť maďarskú vládu, aby naliala peniaze aj do iných miest, nie len na južnom Slovensku.


Zatial to vyzera, ze Komarno a Rimavska Sobota dostanu viac penazi z Madarska ako okresne mesta od vlastneho statu...co je viac ako smutne.


----------



## ayoz

Tak keď na to Maďari majú (čo si nemyslím a určite by sa tie peniaze dali minúť na niečo lepšie ako štadióny na Slovenku, ale keď je pre nich nacionalizmus taký dôležitý). Všeobecne viem o čo Maďarom ide (robia to aj inde, nie len na Slovenku), ale neviem ako si predstavujú, že to dopadne. My môžeme teda byť radi, že nám tu aspoň zlepšujú infraštruktúru.

A čo sa týka štadiónov pre EL v krajských mestách, tak to je podľa mňa zbytočné. Jediný, kto má reálne záujem tam postúpiť je aj tak len Slovan. Žiline a Trenčínu nejde o športový úspech, ale len o samoúčelné rozpredávanie. Trnave asi nejde o nič a ostatné kluby ak sa tam náhodou dostanú, tak väčšinou končia v kolách, na ktoré postačuje aj ich súčasný štadión. Jediný reálny dôvod, prečo stavať také štadióny vo väčších mestách je aby tam mohla hrať repre, prípadne sme mohli organizovať nejaký juniorský šampionát. Dôležitejšie by malo byť skôr prevedenie tých štadiónov. Takej Nitre je jedno, či má 7.5-tisícový štadión alebo 5-tisícový, aspoň z hľadiska UEFA ratingu štadiónov. Takže radšej mohli nechať kapacitu na 5 tisíc, ale postaviť to poriadne, ako teraz šaškovať s tým, že vlastne ani nevedia ako to dopadne a najpozitívnejšia vyhliadka je Poprad 2.0. A to platí takmer o všetkých mestách. Radšej menší a poriadny štadión, ktorý v prípade nutnosti bude možné rozšíriť ako toto, čo sa tu deje alebo nejaké sny o EL/LM. Ale ideálne, keby bol v každej časti Slovenska aspoň jeden 4* štadión, keby náhodou, aby Michalovce nemuseli skupinu EL hrať v Trnave a podobne.

Inak som písal VŠC Dukla, že ako to vyzerá so štadiónom. Správu videli, ale nereagovali


----------



## JRBA

Pises o perspektive a pripadnom dobudovanani stadionov neskor. Ano, samozrejme, z dnesneho pohladu to zmysel nema, ale ono sa to nebuduje na 5 rokov dopredu. Staci sa pozriet ako sa vzchopil turecky alebo ukrajinsky klubovy futbal, z uplne nicoho pred mozno 20 rokmi, dnes hravaju pravidelne LM a EL a niesu tam do poctu. A stadiony sa stavaju na 50-100 rokov dopredu. SEDA sa prerobit neda, resp neda sa zlepsit...keby sa mali potom namiesto nej stavat normalne tribuny, tak sa z toho nevyuzije nic a vsetko moze ist do srotu...takze 2-4 miliony splachnute do zachoda. Osobne by som radsej videl namiesto 3 cirkusovych SEDA tribun jednu klasicku betonovu, oproti hlavnej tribune a za branami sa mozu dobudovat kludne aj za 5, 10 alebo viac rokov. Ale tie 2 tribuny uz budu plnit svoj ucel dlhodobo. Napriklad na styl Ruzomberka. Lebo neverim, ze jedna poriadna tribuna je drahsia ako ta skladacka, z ktorej profituje akurat tak Kovacik a jeho poskokovia, na proviziach, ale uplne tym zhovaduju vsetky okresne mesta, lebo okrem nas a par stadionov v CZ, neverim, ze take niekde na svete este stavaju.


----------



## ayoz

Úplne zbytočný príspevok. V prvých dvoch vetách píšeš v zmysle, že so mnou nesúhlasíš a zvyšok príspevku tvrdíš zhruba to isté čo ja. Tak sa nauč aspoň čítať s porozumením. Aj keď u teba mi to príde, že ty len dookola vždy vkladáš ten istý príspevok.


----------



## yes yes and yes

JRBA said:


> Pises o perspektive a pripadnom dobudovanani stadionov neskor. Ano, samozrejme, z dnesneho pohladu to zmysel nema, ale ono sa to nebuduje na 5 rokov dopredu. Staci sa pozriet ako sa vzchopil turecky alebo ukrajinsky klubovy futbal, z uplne nicoho pred mozno 20 rokmi, dnes hravaju pravidelne LM a EL a niesu tam do poctu. A stadiony sa stavaju na 50-100 rokov dopredu. SEDA sa prerobit neda, resp neda sa zlepsit...keby sa mali potom namiesto nej stavat normalne tribuny, tak sa z toho nevyuzije nic a vsetko moze ist do srotu...takze 2-4 miliony splachnute do zachoda. Osobne by som radsej videl namiesto 3 cirkusovych SEDA tribun jednu klasicku betonovu, oproti hlavnej tribune a za branami sa mozu dobudovat kludne aj za 5, 10 alebo viac rokov. Ale tie 2 tribuny uz budu plnit svoj ucel dlhodobo. Napriklad na styl Ruzomberka. Lebo neverim, ze jedna poriadna tribuna je drahsia ako ta skladacka, z ktorej profituje akurat tak Kovacik a jeho poskokovia, na proviziach, ale uplne tym zhovaduju vsetky okresne mesta, lebo okrem nas a par stadionov v CZ, neverim, ze take niekde na svete este stavaju.




Tym myslis ze tur a ukr futbal sa vzchopil z nicoho vdaka stadionom? Tak potom asi moc nesleujes futbal lebo jednak taki turci boli vzdy vyznamny hrac a ked isli hore, tak urcite nie vdaka stadionom ale vdaka biznismenom. Za fenerbahce je dogus, co je jedna z najsilnejsich tureckych podnikatelskych skupin, do besiktasu lial prachy z petrolejarskeho priemyslu demiroren, detto galata. A to neplati len o futbale, ale napriklad aj o basketbale. Nehovoriac o tom ze to podporovalo x dalsich spolocnosti ako turkish airlines a pos.

A ukrajina tiez stoji a pada na biznismenoch, resp oligarchoch. Achmetov leje prachy do Sachtaru, Surkis do Dynama... a tak ako isli hore, kludne mozepu zo dna na den padnut. Pozri ako dopadla ruska Machackala pod Kerimovom.

Development stadionov s tym nema nic spolocne, specialne v tychto krajinach (a my sme k nim stal blizsie ako k zapadu) je to hracka oligarchov alebo podnikatelov (bez znevazovania ich podnikatlskych uspechov). A ti mozu skoncit zo dna na den. Lebo tak sa v tych krajinach funguje. Pozri sa ako vyzeral Slovan alebo Trnava ked nebol pri vlade Smer...


----------



## JRBA

yes yes and yes said:


> Tym myslis ze tur a ukr futbal sa vzchopil z nicoho vdaka stadionom? Tak potom asi moc nesleujes futbal lebo jednak taki turci boli vzdy vyznamny hrac a ked isli hore, tak urcite nie vdaka stadionom ale vdaka biznismenom. Za fenerbahce je dogus, co je jedna z najsilnejsich tureckych podnikatelskych skupin, do besiktasu lial prachy z petrolejarskeho priemyslu demiroren, detto galata. A to neplati len o futbale, ale napriklad aj o basketbale. Nehovoriac o tom ze to podporovalo x dalsich spolocnosti ako turkish airlines a pos.
> 
> A ukrajina tiez stoji a pada na biznismenoch, resp oligarchoch. Achmetov leje prachy do Sachtaru, Surkis do Dynama... a tak ako isli hore, kludne mozepu zo dna na den padnut. Pozri ako dopadla ruska Machackala pod Kerimovom.
> 
> Development stadionov s tym nema nic spolocne, specialne v tychto krajinach (a my sme k nim stal blizsie ako k zapadu) je to hracka oligarchov alebo podnikatelov (bez znevazovania ich podnikatlskych uspechov). A ti mozu skoncit zo dna na den. Lebo tak sa v tych krajinach funguje. Pozri sa ako vyzeral Slovan alebo Trnava ked nebol pri vlade Smer...


Samozrejme, ze sa nevzchopili vdaka stadionom, ale vdaka oligarchom a podobnym mafianom, ale ja hovorim o tom, ze pred 30 rokmi by si tiez kazdy povedal, ze naco investovat do futbalu v tych krajinach, ved aj tak nic nehraju a ligu maju nahovno...ale clovek nikdy nevie co prinesie buducnost a ked staviam dom, tiez ho nestaviam na mesiac, ale staviam ho tak aby som v nom dozil a este bol dobry pre dalsiu generaciu, inak su to vyhodene peniaze.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Úplne zbytočný príspevok. V prvých dvoch vetách píšeš v zmysle, že so mnou nesúhlasíš a zvyšok príspevku tvrdíš zhruba to isté čo ja. Tak sa nauč aspoň čítať s porozumením. Aj keď u teba mi to príde, že ty len dookola vždy vkladáš ten istý príspevok.


Ja som videl tvoju druhu cast prispevku a viem, ze mas na to rovnaky nazor, ale zacal som reagovat na to, ze si pisal, ze naco v urcitych mestach stadiony pre EL...no dnes asi na nic, ale ktovie co bude za 10, 20, 50 rokov? Skus sa vzit do role nejakeho zahranicneho investora...napriklad pride do Nitry firma z Ciny, zacne tu robit biznis a povie si, ze ved urobime si trochu reklamu cez futbal, ziskame nove kontakty vdaka tomu, atd...potom pridu na stadion, uvidia tu SEDA sracku, tak sa otocia a pojdu prec. To je len jedna z miliona moznosti co sa moze stat...fakt je proste ten, ze klub bez normalneho stadiona je nezaujimavy pre akehokolvek investora, lebo naco by sam investoval do burania a noveho stadiona, ked moze robit radsej biznis inde a hned.


----------



## yes yes and yes

JRBA said:


> Ja som videl tvoju druhu cast prispevku a viem, ze mas na to rovnaky nazor, ale zacal som reagovat na to, ze si pisal, ze naco v urcitych mestach stadiony pre EL...no dnes asi na nic, ale ktovie co bude za 10, 20, 50 rokov? Skus sa vzit do role nejakeho zahranicneho investora...napriklad pride do Nitry firma z Ciny, zacne tu robit biznis a povie si, ze ved urobime si trochu reklamu cez futbal, ziskame nove kontakty vdaka tomu, atd...potom pridu na stadion, uvidia tu SEDA sracku, tak sa otocia a pojdu prec. To je len jedna z miliona moznosti co sa moze stat...fakt je proste ten, ze klub bez normalneho stadiona je nezaujimavy pre akehokolvek investora, lebo naco by sam investoval do burania a noveho stadiona, ked moze robit radsej biznis inde a hned.




Po prve si ziadna zahranicna vyrovna firma nepride robit promo na slovenskok futbal (to funguje mozno v zahranici kde turecke Beko nalialo velke prachy do anglickeho futbalu, zlinska Tescoma si robila skrz talianskeho partnera promo Giuseppe Meazza v Milane, Gazprom krtory v Gelsenkirchene sleduje politicke ciele). U nas mas Kiu, VW, Samsung... povedz mi kto sponzoruje futbal? Ak niekto tak maximalne v ramci employer brandingu vo svojej lokalite.

A po druhe, ak niekto nieco bude chciet, tak si rovno kupi skrz svojich ludi cely klub ale to ze pride na stadion a otoci sa lebo Seda je strasne naivne. Oligarchovia a korporacie mozu nejaku Sedu vies co. A takisto aj stadiony. Oni si kludne stadion postavia ak im to pomoze v podnikatelskych zameroch, alebo si rovno kupia cely klub ako to slravi Res bull v lipsku (futbal) alebo salzburgu a mnichove (hokej).


----------



## JRBA

yes yes and yes said:


> Po prve si ziadna zahranicna vyrovna firma nepride robit promo na slovenskok futbal (to funguje mozno v zahranici kde turecke Beko nalialo velke prachy do anglickeho futbalu, zlinska Tescoma si robila skrz talianskeho partnera promo Giuseppe Meazza v Milane, Gazprom krtory v Gelsenkirchene sleduje politicke ciele). U nas mas Kiu, VW, Samsung... povedz mi kto sponzoruje futbal? Ak niekto tak maximalne v ramci employer brandingu vo svojej lokalite.


Ale zasa sa bavime o pritomnosti...nie o buducnosti...to, ze teraz je Slovensko v srackach, neznamena, ze za 20 rokov tu nemoze byt normalna krajina. Dubaj bol pred 20-30 rokmi iba pust, nebolo tam nic...vsetko postavila ropa. Za 20 rokov moze byt cista voda cennejsia ako ropa a tej mame dostatok a nie kazda krajina to moze povedat. Hovorim len to, ze nikto nevie co prinesie buducnost...ja ked budujem firmu, nerobim to na rok, ale dlhodobo. SEDA je docasne riesenie na vytunelovanie statnych penazi, nic viac. SFZ nejde o stadiony ani v najmensom...


----------



## yes yes and yes

JRBA said:


> Ale zasa sa bavime o pritomnosti...nie o buducnosti...to, ze teraz je Slovensko v srackach, neznamena, ze za 20 rokov tu nemoze byt normalna krajina. Dubaj bol pred 20-30 rokmi iba pust, nebolo tam nic...vsetko postavila ropa. Za 20 rokov moze byt cista voda cennejsia ako ropa a tej mame dostatok a nie kazda krajina to moze povedat. Hovorim len to, ze nikto nevie co prinesie buducnost...ja ked budujem firmu, nerobim to na rok, ale dlhodobo. SEDA je docasne riesenie na vytunelovanie statnych penazi, nic viac. SFZ nejde o stadiony ani v najmensom...




To mas pravdu, tiez sa snazim mysliet pozitivne. A zrejme aj Kmotrik, preto ovladol BVS, ked uz si otvoril temu vody 

Jedine co som tym chcel povedat je, ze sport v nasich zemepisnych sirkach bude az ma male vynimky hracka oligarchov a pre ma je akakolvek statna investicia do sportu v prvom rade prihravka kamaratom, az potom investiciou do deti a sportu. Bohuzial. Lebo po spravnosti by malo ist prave o tie deti a fungujuci stat.


----------



## JRBA

yes yes and yes said:


> To mas pravdu, tiez sa snazim mysliet pozitivne. A zrejme aj Kmotrik, preto ovladol BVS, ked uz si otvoril temu vody
> 
> Jedine co som tym chcel povedat je, ze sport v nasich zemepisnych sirkach bude az ma male vynimky hracka oligarchov a pre ma je akakolvek statna investicia do sportu v prvom rade prihravka kamaratom, az potom investiciou do deti a sportu. Bohuzial. Lebo po spravnosti by malo ist prave o tie deti a fungujuci stat.


Bohuzial, vsetko tu je zatial o tunelovani rozpoctu, v kazdom odvetvi, pri kazdej zakazke. Ale ked uz ma stat dat tolko milionov, radsej to investovat do niecoho co tu bude aj za 50 rokov...na SEDA mi vadi najviac to, ze su to vyhodene peniaze a davat 2-3 miliony do niecoho, co nema dlhodobu perspektivu, to je plytvanie aj pre bohatsie krajiny.

TOTO je pre mna lepsie riesenie ako SEDA(a aj to lepsie vyzera):


----------



## DiegoPele

JRBA...prestan kurvit toto forum. Je to forum len a len o stadionoch na Slovensku. Ludia nemaju chut este aj tu pocuvat o politike.


----------



## JRBA

DiegoPele said:


> JRBA...prestan kurvit toto forum. Je to forum len a len o stadionoch na Slovensku. Ludia nemaju chut este aj tu pocuvat o politike.


Profesionalny sport a politika su jedna a ta ista vec, ale mas pravdu, necham vas tu teda diskutovat a obdivovat tie "stavby", ktore sa na Slovensku buduju. :cheers:


----------



## King81

Vsetci tu JRBA stale kamenujete, ale je to tak. Aka uroven politickej garnitury je v krajine, taky je spolocensky zivot. A zrkadlom spol. zivota je uroven sportu ako takeho a samozrejme aj sport. zazemia.


----------



## DiegoPele

King81 said:


> Vsetci tu JRBA stale kamenujete, ale je to tak. Aka uroven politickej garnitury je v krajine, taky je spolocensky zivot. A zrkadlom spol. zivota je uroven sportu ako takeho a samozrejme aj sport. zazemia.


Ved to je samozrejme pravda. Ale toto forum je o tom, ze sa bude informovat o aktualnom stave, vystavbe novych stadionov v ramci Slovenska. Ja ked tu pridem, tak nechcem vidiet 7 novych prispevkov o tom, ze ako Fico kradne a ako sme 10 000 rokov za opicami, ale to ako pokracuje napr. vystavba v Nitre ci v Humennom. 

A nikto tu SEDu neobdivuje a nikto nikomu nekaze ju obdivovat.


----------



## King81

DiegoPele said:


> Ved to je samozrejme pravda. Ale toto forum je o tom, ze sa bude informovat o aktualnom stave, vystavbe novych stadionov v ramci Slovenska. Ja ked tu pridem, tak nechcem vidiet 7 novych prispevkov o tom, ze ako Fico kradne a ako sme 10 000 rokov za opicami, ale to ako pokracuje napr. vystavba v Nitre ci v Humennom.
> 
> A nikto tu SEDu neobdivuje a nikto nikomu nekaze ju obdivovat.


Suhlasim s Tebou. Je to o stadionoch a politika tuto diskusiu kazi, ale zial, tieto nase "nove"stadiony s politikou suvisia a je tam spojitost. Preto sa diskusia otaca aj tymto "smerom"


----------



## tomik95

V nitre je vidno že začinaju burať pomaly


----------



## FinoSK

JRBA said:


> Profesionalny sport a politika su jedna a ta ista vec, ale mas pravdu, necham vas tu teda diskutovat a obdivovat tie "stavby", ktore sa na Slovensku buduju. :cheers:


Politika zasahuje do všetkých odvetví našeho života, to neznamená, že v každej diskusii bude polka o politike, lebo do toho zasahuje. Ako tu niekto napísal, vždy ked vidím nové príspevky, teším sa na nové informácie o nových štadionoch, ako prepáč, ale ked chcem diskutovať o politikoch a vedieť veci okolo toho, tak idem inde. A v dalšom rade, nedávaš žiadne velkolepé informácie, to, čo sem pišeš vie prakticky každý, ono sa s takými vecami dobre mudruje a človek vyzerá aspoň sám pre seba inteligentne, chápem, ale proste to sem nepatrí. Ked tak trošku odbornejšej kritiky k stavbám, sám som projektant a rád o tom podiskutujem a prečítam si trošku hlbší pohľad ako tu predvádzaš a možno tomu príspevku zatlieskajú aj ostatní, nie len ty sám ako pri predchádzajúcich.
Športu zdar a viac zmysluplnej diskusie.


----------



## jirky

aspon mala info ohladom estadia v Presove, zacalo sa uzemne konanie. Co uz, u nas vsetko trva 100 rokov...


----------



## CJone

*V Nitre búrajú ovál - foto a video tu:* http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sp...iona-v-nitre-priebeh-buracich-prac-a-vystavby


----------



## King81

V Michalovciach oficialne otvorili zrekonstruovany hokejovy stadion.

https://dolnyzemplin.korzar.sme.sk/c/20740265/michalovcania-otvorili-zrekonstruovany-stadion.html

Aj by sa mohli prebojovat do najvyssej sutaze. Aspon by tam pribudol pekny stadion.


----------



## moryso

https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...ky-futbalovy-stadion-pyta-prve-povolenia.html vie mi niekto vysvetlit preco hraju v PP ked az teraz ziadaju o povolenia? to uz nemohli hrat tuto sezonu doma?
to iste plati aj o Slovane, naco isli tak skoro na pasienky, kde tehelne pole sa buralo a zacalo stavat az o par rokov???


----------



## Nihillek

moryso said:


> https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...ky-futbalovy-stadion-pyta-prve-povolenia.html vie mi niekto vysvetlit preco hraju v PP ked az teraz ziadaju o povolenia? to uz nemohli hrat tuto sezonu doma?
> to iste plati aj o Slovane, naco isli tak skoro na pasienky, kde tehelne pole sa buralo a zacalo stavat az o par rokov???


Tak nemohli, pretoze ich stadion nesplna podmienky pre najvyssiu slovensku futbalovu ligu, vynimku mali len na pol roka, ked tam hrali po postupe.


----------



## yes yes and yes

moryso said:


> https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...ky-futbalovy-stadion-pyta-prve-povolenia.html vie mi niekto vysvetlit preco hraju v PP ked az teraz ziadaju o povolenia? to uz nemohli hrat tuto sezonu doma?
> to iste plati aj o Slovane, naco isli tak skoro na pasienky, kde tehelne pole sa buralo a zacalo stavat az o par rokov???




A ako by tehelne pole zarastlo, chradlo a stracalo na hodnote, keby tam slovan dalej hral? Lebo prsne taky stav potom pohne citmi volicov ktori zacnu robit natlak na stat/mesto, developer ma dalsi argument..... 

Takze preto isiel Slovan tak skoro na Pasienky


----------



## michaelse

hlupost,uz vtedy bolo rozhodnute o tom ze sa to zbura a bude sa stavat nove, vtedy bola myslim prva ficova vlada pri moci a bola v parlamente schvalena konkretna suma kolko nato stat prispeje

problem nastal vtedy ked to radicovej vlada stopla ...tot vse

vtedy aj v mestskom zastupitelstve mali priaznivo nastavenych poslancov ktory by im odklepli pozemky za euro ale aj tam sa atmosfera zmenila vdaka ktorej sa to zabrzdilo

jednoducho kmotrikovy vtedy do rozbehnutemu kseftu vstupila vymena moci tak ako v parlamente tak aj na mestkom zastupitelstve...to je politika

v presove to je nieco ine,tam uz bolo fakt zle podmienky a bolo spravne za sa to bez milosti uzavrelo


----------



## chefe

V presove sa to zacina hybat.

https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...ky-futbalovy-stadion-pyta-prve-povolenia.html


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> kolko tam bude kapacita po dokonceni ?


Tu mas odpoved 
https://hokej.sk/clanok/152430-mich...-svikoch-na-zempline-otvorili-vynoveny-stanok


----------



## simiKE

siravak said:


> Tu mas odpoved
> https://hokej.sk/clanok/152430-mich...-svikoch-na-zempline-otvorili-vynoveny-stanok



na michalovskej stranke je 2608  tu je 3500 , niekto hovori ze kapacita je 4000 lebo do toho pocitaju aj statie, dalsi clovek hovori ze stadion by mal byt oficialne len na sedenie uz...bude ta kapacita asi take male tajomstvo no


----------



## Nihillek

simiKE said:


> na michalovskej stranke je 2608  tu je 3500 , niekto hovori ze kapacita je 4000 lebo do toho pocitaju aj statie, dalsi clovek hovori ze stadion by mal byt oficialne len na sedenie uz...bude ta kapacita asi take male tajomstvo no


Az taka zahada to zas nie je . Kapacita na sedenie bude tych 2600. Ale ked si pozrie clovek fotky z toho prveho zapasu po otvoreni, kde su ludia vsade kde sa da :-D, tak mohlo byt kludne aj 3500.


----------



## ayoz

Nemala by oficiálna návšteva zodpovedať kapacite štadióna? Teda tí ľudia čo stáli v uličkách a za mantinelmi by sa oficiálne rátať nemali.


----------



## SunshineBB

Kazdy stadion (futbalovy ci hokejovy) by mal mat turnikety, mame tu rok 2018, vo svete je to celkom bezna vec uz asi tak 50 rokov. Potom by sa konecne vyriesili diskusie ohladom navstev, permanentkarov a pod. A kapacita Michalovskeho stadiona? Wtf? To sa fakt nikde nenachadza relevantny udaj. Kocurkovo.


----------



## yes yes and yes

SunshineBB said:


> Kazdy stadion (futbalovy ci hokejovy) by mal mat turnikety, mame tu rok 2018, vo svete je to celkom bezna vec uz asi tak 50 rokov. Potom by sa konecne vyriesili diskusie ohladom navstev, permanentkarov a pod. A kapacita Michalovskeho stadiona? Wtf? To sa fakt nikde nenachadza relevantny udaj. Kocurkovo.




Co si pamatam tak napriklad na starom Slovane turnikety boli. Ale zas pozor, nie kazdy stadion tie turnikety ma, vela stadinov funguje na obycajnom snimani ciaroveho alebo qr kodu - co plni tu istu funkciu ako turniket len to tak nebrzdi ludi pri vstupe


----------



## jirky

aktualne info k stadionu v PO ktore odzneli dnes na mestskom zastupitelstve : 
kapacita - 6927
zaciatok buracich prac v najblizsich tyzdnoch
dokoncenie - leto/jesen 2019
travnik - zivy/umely v rieseni


----------



## simiKE

takze leto/jesen 2022 pri najlepsom


----------



## simiKE

tak nejake nepotesujuce (aspon pre mna) novinky z kosic

https://www.kosiceonline.sk/obalky-su-otvorene-kosicku-futbalovu-arenu-chcu-postavit-traja-zaujemcovia

par postrehov z clanku 



> intenzívny stavebný ruch vypukne na jeseň tohto roka.





> Samozrejme, verím, že futbal v Košiciach bude napredovať a my budeme mať tento štadión poloplný a nie poloprázdny. Projekt je nastavený na 9 tisíc divákov, ale zároveň umožňuje v prípade nájdenia ďalších finančných zdrojov zvýšiť kapacitu až na 13 000 sedadiel.





> *Špekuluje sa totiž, že nepôjde o štadión so štyrmi tribúnami, ale iba L-ko, či U-čko.* Môže sa však stať, že v prvej fáze sa s danými financiami nedopracujem ku konečnému stavu. Samotný zhotoviteľ bude viazaný normami UEFA i SFZ, ale isté zmeny v porovnaní s pôvodným návrhom sú samozrejme možné.


nazor si spravte sami ..uz sa zacina spekulovat ze sa to ani nedostavia co som vlastne hovoril odzaciatku ze mi nesedi ta etapizacia a je to tu


----------



## skyloky

nakoniec to mozno pre nedostatok financii nebude ani L-ko a ostane pri hlavnej tribune so zazemim a budeme radi ak sa casom pristavi SEDA.


----------



## Jojco

skyloky said:


> nakoniec to mozno pre nedostatok financii nebude ani L-ko a ostane pri hlavnej tribune so zazemim a budeme radi ak sa casom pristavi SEDA.


To mohli rovno zbúrať ovál v Čermeli a tam dať sedu. A nemuseli kvôli tomu budovať všetky tie prípojky a kanalizácie


----------



## tomik95

*Made in Východ Slovakia*

Futbalový klub 1. FC Tatran Prešov ponúka na predaj štadiónové plastové sedadlá zelenej farby na pozinkovaných podstavcoch s otvorom na odtekanie dažďovej vody.
V prípade záujmu nás kontaktujte na čísle 0910 809 884 – p. František Vattai.

Cena: Dohodou

http://www.1fctatran.sk/2018/01/26/predaj-plastovych-sedadiel-na-futbalovy-stadion/


----------



## Ayran

^^ je to rozumnejšie ako ich vyhodiť, ešte z toho mozu mať užitok kluby napr. na dedinach


----------



## Azbest

Takisto nechapem tym posmesnym reakciam na rozpredavanie stadiona...co je zle na tom predat prakticky nove sedadla alebo stoziare na osvetlenie????????


----------



## pezincan

*fc Petržalka*

Tie sedačky V tatran Prešov boli dovezene zo štadionu Petržalky ktory dnes už neexistuje.


----------



## JimmySK

*Štadión Humenné - Január 2018*


----------



## Azbest

*Pozrite si, ako pokročilo búranie prešovského štadióna*

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2076...presovskeho-stadiona.html#storm_gallery_84571










Par nostalgickych slz mi vyslo....teraz uz len dufat ze po faze buracej zacne aj faza stavebna....


----------



## vitacit

aj mne je nasej marakany luto. predsa, tribuny hned za brankou, taky maly, fajn stadion... ale verim, ze novy stadion bude mat aspon aku-taku uroven. tesim sa !


----------



## SunshineBB

Len mi tie tribuny vzdy prisli ze maju velmi mali sklon. Keby boli aj 2x strmsie lepsie by to vyzeralo, aj by boli vyssie. Ale teraz uz je to jedno.


----------



## 22.4.2017

https://mybystrica.sme.sk/c/2076745...du-velke-plany-nema-iba-chatrajuci-areal.html

Mohli by ste niekto skopírovať sem celý článok?


----------



## lukass111

*Štadión SNP čaká na svoju obrodu. Veľké plány nemá iba chátrajúci areál*

Porovnali sme súčasný stav hlavného futbalového štadióna v Banskej Bystrici s ostatnými štadiónmi v našom kraji.

Fakty o štadióne v Banskej Bystrici:
Kapacita: 10 000 divákov (z toho 7380 miest na sedenie)
Oficiálne otvorenie: 1959

BANSKÁ BYSTRICA. Situácia okolo futbalových štadiónov v Banskej Bystrici je taká komplikovaná, ako len môže byť. Od roku 1959 bol hlavným športovým sväto-stánkom v meste Štadión SNP na Štiavničkách, prezývaný jednoducho Štiavničky. Jeho výstavba trvala 2 roky a v priebehu svojej čoskoro 60 rokov trvajúcej existencie bol svedkom rôznych atletických súťaží a iných vrcholových športových podujatí.

Štadión SNP je majetkom Vojenského športového centra Dukla Banská Bystrica, čiže patrí pod ministerstvo obrany a mesto si ho ešte donedávna prenajímalo pre potreby FK Dukla Banská Bystrica. Tá na ňom začala pôsobiť od roku 1965, vtedy pod názvom VTJ Dukla Banská Bystrica po presťahovaní klubu z Brezna. Situáciu ale skomplikovali posledné roky.

Futbalová Dukla zanikla a bola nútená k fúzii s Kremničkou a presťahovaní sa na tamojší trávnik. Hoci sa oficiálne uvádza kapacita 2000 divákov, štadión na okraji mesta a jeho hlavná tribúna pojme reálne 500 divákov. V každom prípade je to obrovský rozdiel oproti kapacite 10000.

Štadión SNP posledné roky chátra. Tribúny sú neudržiavané a vysoká kapacita je tak irelevantná. Okrem majstrovstiev Slovenska v atletike sa na ňom pravidelne neuskutočňujú celonárodné podujatia a slúži viac-menej iba ako tréningové centrum duklistov. Atletická dráha na ňom rokmi nestratila svoje kvality, samotné ihrisko ale pôsobí skôr ako oranisko a o kvalite trávnika nemožno hovoriť. Hoci je štadión technologicky dobre vybavený a nie je problém s osvetlením, zavlažovaním či šatňami, nemožno hovoriť o kvalitnom zázemí.
Zachrániť štadión mal celoslovenský projekt rekonštrukcie futbalových štadiónov pod záštitou SFZ. Napokon ale bolo rozhodnuté inak. „Na základe komunikácie s predstaviteľmi vlády a ministerstva obrany sme sa dohodli, vzhľadom na komplikovanosť majetkovo-právnych vzťahov a skutočnosti, že dotácia by smerovala zo štátu na SFZ a potom späť štátu, na tom, že bude lepšie, keď samotný projekt zastreší priamo štát, teda ministerstvo obrany, resp. VŠC Dukla. A to pod podmienkou, že rekonštruovaný atleticko-futbalový štadión bude spĺňať infraštruktúrne kritériá pre štadióny kategórie UEFA 3,“ priblížila hovorkyňa SFZ Monika Jurigová.

Zo Štadióna SNP má byť Národný atletický štadión a jeho vizualizácie vyzerajú prekrásne. Po dohode s futbalovým klubom by malo byť možné jeho ďalšie využívanie aj na futbalové aktivity.

Na realizáciu projektu vyčlenila vláda priebežne 800 000 eur, termín obnovy je ale zatiaľ nejasný. Do začiatku týchto rekonštrukcií má Duklu zachrániť projekt úplne nového futbalového štadióna v Radvani. Projekt štadiónu s kapacitou 1000 divákov je stále v schvaľovacom procese. Náklady na jeho výstavbu sa budú pohybovať na hranici 2 milióny eur.

„Čo sa týka financovania, mesto Banská Bystrica vo svojom rozpočte vyčlenilo prostriedky na revitalizáciu a rekonštrukciu hracej plochy a štadióna ako takého vo výške takmer 500-tisíc eur. Partnermi projektu by mali byť taktiež SFZ a SSFZ,“ priblížil mestský poslanec Matúš Molitoris. Banská Bystrica by tak v blízkej budúcnosti mohla mať až 3 štadióny určené pre futbalové aktivity. Momentálne je ale všetko iba na papieri a musí sa čakať.

*Útulný štadión MFK zrekonštruovali narýchlo*

Fakty o zvolenskom štadióne:
Kapacita: 1790 divákov
Rozpočet: 750 000 € od SFZ, 400 000 € od klubu, 1 290 000 € mesto Zvolen
Oficiálne otvorenie: august 2016

Zvolenčania sa tešia z nového futbalového štadióna už takmer dva roky. Starý šiel do zabudnutia v septembri 2015, v auguste 2016 už hrali futbalisti MFK Zvolen prvý druholigový duel na zrekonštruovanom futbalovom svätostánku. Šlo o rýchlu a pomerne rekordnú rekonštrukciu. Niektoré záležitosti sa už dobudovávali takpovediac za chodu. Futbalový areál tvorí okrem hlavného štadióna ešte aj vedľajšie tréningové ihrisko a ihrisko s umelou trávou.

„Z vecí, ktoré museli byť hotové, je spravené všetko, inak by sme nedostali licenciu. Treba nám dokončiť chodník, parkovacie plochy v areáli, cesta sa bude dobudovávať súbežne so stavaním nového zimného štadióna. Momentálne sa robí projektová dokumentácia. Chceli by sme dobudovať aj osvetlenie hlavného ihriska, vyhrievanie, zavlažovací systém na obe ihriská,“ povedal šéf zvolenského klubu MFK Zvolen Peter Svetlánsky a pokračoval „Najradšej by sme boli, keby to bolo čím najskôr, radi by sme to zrealizovali v roku 2018, ale sú tu ďalšie veci, ktoré my nevieme ovplyvniť.“

Zvolen má však plne vyhovujúci štadión na druhú najvyššiu slovenskú súťaž. Netreba zabúdať ani na okolie areálu, o ktorom hovoril riaditeľ MFK Zvolen. Sú to však záležitosti, ktoré sa dobudujú časom a nijako nelimitujú chod klubu. Šéf MFK vyjadril spokojnosť, aj keď... „V rámci možností sme spokojní, ale spokojní nemôžeme byť nikdy. Sú tu veci, ktoré sa dajú vylepšiť. Chceme požiadať aj o granty, ktoré nám umožnia pustiť sa do ďalších úprav, ktoré máme predsavzaté,“ povedal Svetlánsky.

*Podbrezová má najmodernejší stánok v kraji*

Fakty o podbrezovskom štadióne
Kapacita: 4061 divákov (miest na sedenie)
Rozpočet: 3 000 000 €
Oficiálne otvorenie: 1959 (rekonštrukcia v rokoch 2012, 2014 – 15)

Aréna, ktorá je v kompletnom vlastníctve Železiarní Podbrezová, prešla hromadnými úpravami, aby divákom poskytla čo najväčší komfort pri zážitku z vrcholového futbalu. Hlavná tribúna sa zväčšila a pribudol aj sektor pre fanúšikov hostí. Štadión navyše oplýva zaťahovacou strechou s dĺžkou 60 metrov a šírkou 15 metrov na hlavnej – južnej tribúne a spolu so severnou tribúnou oproti, ktorá sa rozšírila obomi smermi o dve polia, poskytuje priestor pre 4061 návštevníkov. Tí si nový areál vychutnávajú od 22. 8. 2015, kedy bol po dlhšej prestávke znovu prístupný pre zápasy železiarov.

Spolu s unikátnym osvetlením so silou 1200 luxov ide o najmodernejší štadión v Ban-skobystrickom kraji, ktorý môžu klubu všetci závidieť, keďže spĺňa infraštruktúrne kritériá UEFA 3. V ďalekej budúcnosti môžu prísť aj ďalšie zmeny. „Stále sú priestory na rozšírenie hlavnej tribúny v prípade, že by naši hráči bojovali o popredné ligové priečky,“ povedal technický riaditeľ a člen predstavenstva Železiarní Podbrezová Ľubor Schwarzbacher. Keďže ale Podbrezová tento rok bojuje o záchranu, ďalšie úpravy nemožno očakávať.

*V Lučenci postupne malé úpravy*

Fakty o štadióne v Lučenci:
Kapacita: 5000 divákov (1700 miest na sedenie)
Oficiálne otvorenie: 1902

Futbalový štadión v Lučenci mal blízko k zmene súčasného vzhľadu. Na jar a v lete roku 2017 sa zvažovala komplexná rekonštrukcia futbalového stánku, ktorý by po renovácii spadal do kategórie UEFA 2. SFZ ponúkal podporu vo výške 750-tisíc eur s podmienkou, že samospráva Lučenca bude projekt spolufinancovať minimálne pol miliónom eur. Radnica však ponuku odmietla z dôvodu možného navýšenia nákladov na spolufinancovanie. Mesto tak prostredníctvom svojej akciovky spolu s treťoligovým MŠK Novohrad Lučenec realizuje aspoň čiastočné úpravy. Ku koncu jesennej časti sezóny 2017/18 sa zrekonštruovali šatne i VIP priestory a steny sa natreli klubovými farbami. Úpravou prešla aj malá tribúna, kde naniesli nový náter a pridali plastové sedadlá. V malých úpravách miest nahlodaných zubom času by sa malo pokračovať.

*V Žiari zrekonštruovali všetko*
Fakty o štadióne v Žiari:
Kapacita: 2300 divákov
Rozpočet: 2 250 000 €
Oficiálne otvorenie: 12. 8. 2017

Rekonštrukciou v Žiari nad Hronom prešlo prakticky všetko, ostala len konštrukcia pôvodnej tribúny. „Zrekonštruovali sme hlavnú budovu, sú tu šatne, zázemie pre funkcionárov, VIP miestnosť, ale aj miestnosť pre novinárov. Šatne, toalety a miestnosti prvej pomoci sú aj v podstávkach dvoch nových tribún,“ priblížil Igor Rozenberg, riaditeľ mestskej eseročky Technické služby Žiar nad Hronom, ktorá celú rekonštrukciu zastrešovala ako investor. 

Výsledná cena štadióna sa oproti pôvodným plánom navýšila, ako informoval Rozenberg, Slovenský futbalový zväz prišiel s príspevkom na tribúny 750-tisíc eur, 1,2 milióna eur pridalo mesto a 300-tisíc eur si brala úver mestská eseročka. Na štadióne hrajú svoje domáce zápasy futbalisti druholigového klubu FK Pohronie.


----------



## SunshineBB

lukass111 said:


> Zachrániť štadión mal celoslovenský projekt rekonštrukcie futbalových štadiónov pod záštitou SFZ. Napokon ale bolo rozhodnuté inak. „Na základe komunikácie s predstaviteľmi vlády a ministerstva obrany sme sa dohodli, vzhľadom na komplikovanosť majetkovo-právnych vzťahov a skutočnosti, že dotácia by smerovala zo štátu na SFZ a potom späť štátu, na tom, že bude lepšie, keď samotný projekt zastreší priamo štát, teda ministerstvo obrany, resp. VŠC Dukla. A to pod podmienkou, že rekonštruovaný atleticko-futbalový štadión bude spĺňať infraštruktúrne kritériá pre štadióny kategórie UEFA 3,“ priblížila hovorkyňa SFZ Monika Jurigová.
> 
> Zo Štadióna SNP má byť Národný atletický štadión a jeho vizualizácie vyzerajú prekrásne. Po dohode s futbalovým klubom by malo byť možné jeho ďalšie využívanie aj na futbalové aktivity.
> 
> Na realizáciu projektu vyčlenila vláda priebežne 800 000 eur, termín obnovy je ale zatiaľ nejasný. Do začiatku týchto rekonštrukcií má Duklu zachrániť projekt úplne nového futbalového štadióna v Radvani. Projekt štadiónu s kapacitou 1000 divákov je stále v schvaľovacom procese. Náklady na jeho výstavbu sa budú pohybovať na hranici 2 milióny eur.
> 
> „Čo sa týka financovania, mesto Banská Bystrica vo svojom rozpočte vyčlenilo prostriedky na revitalizáciu a rekonštrukciu hracej plochy a štadióna ako takého vo výške takmer 500-tisíc eur. Partnermi projektu by mali byť taktiež SFZ a SSFZ,“ priblížil mestský poslanec Matúš Molitoris. Banská Bystrica by tak v blízkej budúcnosti mohla mať až 3 štadióny určené pre futbalové aktivity. Momentálne je ale všetko iba na papieri a musí sa čakať.


Ach, to je zase jeden z dalsich zbytocnych clankov pod platenym obsahom, ale fakt netusim za co. Nic nove sme sa nedozvedeli, akurat par nejasnych informacii.
Vizualizacie noveho stadiona su prekrasne, to akoze ta SEDA verzia co sme videli pred dvoma rokmi je prekrasna?hno:

Alebo su nejake nove,o ktorych nevieme? Pochybujem ze dotacia 800 tisic moze znamenat nieco "prekrasne", ked obycajny stadionik pre 1000 ludi v Radvani bude stat 2 mil €. Aby bol Narodny atleticky stadion prekrasny, to by vlada musela vyclenit kusok viac ako tieto omrvinky, aspon sa kusok priblizit vyskou dotacie v Trnave alebo v Bratislave, nakolko tento stadion bude mat v buducnosti vacsi vyznam ako napriklad stadion v Trnave. 

Takze zase len take tliachanie do vetra v periodickom opakovani. Fakt mam pocit ze u coskoro treba zacat s vystavbou v Radvani, naozaj mysliet na buducnost pri zakladani a orientaci ihriska, a o par rokov budeme mat skromny cisto futbalovy stadionik z "domacich" zdrojov, lebo akekolvek vyssie dotacie zrejme koncia na urovni zlatych pieskov.


----------



## ayoz

Tak tých 800 tisíc môže byť tak na projekt a búranie. Pretože ani tá Seda a rekonštrukcia tribúny by za to nevyšli. A pokiaľ sa stále uvažuje o Národnom atletickom štadióne, na ktorom by sa mali organizovať aj ME v atletike, tak asi by to chcelo niečo viac, ako len Sedu. Ale podľa mňa je tá nevôľa kvôli stavu, v ktorom je futbal. Atléti dobre vedia, že 90% využitia toho štadiónu bude futbal a v súčasnosti by im asi len ťažko niekto zaň platil nájomné, kvôli pár stovkám divákov v 3. alebo aj v 2. lige. Ja možné, že sa tento projekt rozbehne pred voľbami, aby si Nosko a Smeráci nahrali dobré body + možno nejakí funkcionári Dukly budú chcieť tiež kandidovať. A nevadilo by mi to, pokiaľ by to potom nedopadlo ako ten ukrajinsky investor. Inak mesto ešte v 2. lige hovorilo tiež, že keď Kováčik predá klub a vyplatí dlhy, tak má pripraveného investora, ktorý by spol s mestom šiel do Dukly. Tiež sa mi nezdá, že by k ničomu takému došlo. Možno sa to týkalo len 2. ligy a vyššie, ale úprimne, nemám pocit, že Dukla chce v tejto sezóne postúpiť (dominancia celú jeseň a zrazu náhle straty na záver so slabými).

Čo sa týka štadióna v Radvani,prezentujú to ako kvalitné zázemie pre mládež, ale ja si nepredstavujem 30 kontajnerov ako kvalitné zázemie. Možno pre robotníkov na nejakej veľkej stavbe. Tá tribúnka je inak v pohode, niečo také som si predstavoval pri umelej tráve, kde Dukla hráva väčšinu prípravy a trénuje.


----------



## simiKE

sutaz v kosiciach vyhrala skupina firiem AHA stav (dac stadion) + OHL ŽS SK (kunsthalle kosice) , s najlepsou ponukou *19 470 000 €* ...kde najdu zvysne peniaze a ci bude mat stavba nakoniec aj viac etap ako len jednu je otazne ... link na vyhodnotenie sutaze https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-dokumentov/document/951459/profil/16977/Predmet/405399/guid/att_cb2a67e6d4438d1a09a3342fefa1e8c8/id/1464839


----------



## Tomas Eybl

19 mio? Tak to udělají nejlíp, když okopírují (koupí projekt) tento stadion: http://stadiony.net/stadiony/rou/stadionul_ilie_oana . Zminimalizovali by riziko dodatečného navýšení nákladů.


----------



## simiKE

noo problem je prave to ze maju 12 milionov k dispozicii


----------



## Tomas Eybl

Tohle se dá stavět postupně. Pravda, město Ostrava a Athletic Bilbao dokázali, že jakýkoliv typ stadionu se dá stavět potupně .


----------



## Tomas Eybl

Překlep: postupně.


----------



## simiKE

lenze tu si na slovensku..tu je to nastavene tak ze prva etapa sa postavi a potom 20 rokov nic


----------



## ayoz

Ale tu ide už len o zhotovenie na základe nejakého projektu? Takže nejaký konkrétny projekt už existuje? Pretože sa mi nezdá, že by niečo konečné bolo zverejnené. Teda rozhodne nie nejako podrobne.


----------



## FinoSK

ayoz said:


> Ale tu ide už len o zhotovenie na základe nejakého projektu? Takže nejaký konkrétny projekt už existuje? Pretože sa mi nezdá, že by niečo konečné bolo zverejnené. Teda rozhodne nie nejako podrobne.


no teraz, ked vyhrali musia naprojektovať štadion a získať stavebné povolenie, čo potrvá teraz nejaký dlhší čas


----------



## simiKE

boli len tie studie ako chcu aby to vyzeralo som tu daval fotky aj rozpis etap


----------



## ayoz

FinoSK said:


> no teraz, ked vyhrali musia naprojektovať štadion a získať stavebné povolenie, čo potrvá teraz nejaký dlhší čas


Aha, tak to je divné. Myslel som si, že už je projekt a súťažilo sa, kto ho postaví najlacnejšie. Takto dostali len podmienku, že to musí byť 4* štadión s kapacitou minimálne 12 tisíc a zvyšok je na vás?


----------



## simiKE

ono mesto kosice si dalo vypracovat studiu, vykresy boli aj priblizne jak to ma vyzerat a predpokladam ze v sutazi dali podmienku ze podla toho maju vytvorit svoj projekt..s vlastnym pouzitim materialov a drobnymi zmenami ..cize podla mna to co chcu stavat uz musia mat hotove , aspon z vacsej casti

a musi to byt 3 kategoria v 1. faze a po dokonceni 4 kategoria nad 8000 miest


----------



## pezincan

v pezinku sa uz konečne bude môcť korčuľovať nielen na rybníku v zime keď zamrzne ale po celý rok http://www.tvpezinok.sk/video/termin-otvorenia-krytej-ladovej-plochy-sa-blizi


----------



## ayoz

V Trenčíne sa prečo nič stále nerobí?


----------



## aquila

sa divim, ze to tu este nebolo, ale senica predava, resp chce predate stadion
mesto ho kupit moc nechce, a kedze OMS kupil kmotrik, tak je logicke, ze nechce aby bol klub v senici aj v skalici. nebola nahodou aj v prvej lige ? ci sa mi to len zda ?

k 31.3. maju vsetci zamestnancvi OMS arena vypovede. takze predpokladam ze futbal v senici tymto padom konci . ako by povedal klasik, lehce nabyl, lehce pozbyl .. ala inter legacy .. 

http://zahori.sk/44024/stadion-fk-s...la-sa-nebude-mat-kto-starat-o-jeho-prevadzku/


----------



## King81

http://sportky.zoznam.sk/c/173663/s...lada-schvalila-milionove-investicie-do-sportu

Aspoň niečo trochu pozitívne


----------



## 22.4.2017

^^


Len doplním ohľadom Mestského mládežníckeho štadióna v BB:

- Mestský mládežnícky štadión je štadión v Radvani a bude tam umelá tráva
- V Radvani sa nevyužijú peniaze od SFZ, o ktorých sa vravelo dávnejšie, tieto schválené vládou sú náhrada za ne.
- Začne sa najskôr na jeseň (treba povolenia, vysúťažiť dodávateľa a pod.)
- Bude spĺňať podmienky pre 2. ligu

Malé novinky ohľadom Národného atletického štadióna:

- vo VŠC Dukla bol ustanovený zamestnanec, ktorý má v pracovnej náplni všetky úkony súvisiace s prestavbou Štiavničiek
- Je tam dosť veľký tlak aby sa to zrealizovalo, angažuje sa najmä SNS. Chcú štadión otvárať pred voľbami (aby získali hlasy národne orientovaných voličov v "Kotlebovom kraji". Samozrejme vieme aká je dnes situácia a môže to ovlyvniť aj NAŠ
- na Štiavničkách budú 2 štadióny - okrem hlavného aj tzv. rozbehový na mieste kde sú dnes tréningové ihriská
- najskorší možný termín začatia výstavby je september, keďže v polke septembra budú na Štiavničkách majstrovstvá sveta v hasičskom športe


----------



## SunshineBB

K tym drobnym na hokejovy stadion BB len doplnim z BB threadu



SunshineBB said:


> Podla vizualizacii ktore uzreli svetlo sveta pred prvou rekontrukciou treba este prerobit tribunu za branou, kde budu samostatne sedacky a budu potiahnute az k mantinelu, statie ostane statim. Otazne co to spravi s kapacitou. Za 1,6 mil € sa toho vela dalsieho neda vymysliet. Privital by som kocku ale to je asi nerealizovatelny sen.
> 
> 
> 30 sekunda


----------



## AutorGolu

https://hnonline.sk/hnbiznis/1712668-porazili-stavebny-gigant-kosicanom-postavia-futbalovu-arenu


----------



## stanley-SK

*pokracujuca rekonstrukcia v Nitre*

https://nitraden.sk/foto-na-futbalo...ebiehaju-rekonstrukcne-prace-takto-pokrocili/


----------



## jirky

no moc sa s tymi fotkami nevyznamenali, take nic nehovoriace. Inak som zvedavy na tu 10radovu SEDU, kedze tato bude prva, dalsia bude v PO.


----------



## siravak

jirky said:


> no moc sa s tymi fotkami nevyznamenali, take nic nehovoriace. Inak som zvedavy na tu 10radovu SEDU, kedze tato bude prva, dalsia bude v PO.


Presne. Desat fotiek, na ktorych je bud detailny zaber lesenia, alebo fotka tabule "zakaz vstupu"....skutocne nechapem, ci ten "novinar-fotograf" ozaj hlupy, alebo je mu jeho vlastny clanok ukradnuty. 

Clovek ovori noviny, a cita: " Na východe zúrila zima, vo Vranove sa hralo. Nový trávnik oficiálne pokrstený ".
Super, je to aj s videom.....otvorim video, a........ 

https://profutbal.sk/clanok/225451-...ove-sa-hralo-novy-travnik-oficialne-pokrsteny


----------



## chefe

nove foto z nitry


----------



## ayoz

Senica 3.0


----------



## Nihillek

ayoz said:


> Senica 3.0


Ale tu bude celkom pekna hlavna tribuna a SEDA bude 10 radova, taku este nemame na Slovensku ak sa nemylim.


----------



## Azbest

Mne to pripomina cisty Poprad....Ak to porovnam s povodnym stadionom nitry tak urcite posun vpred...skoda trosku originality tam chyba ale inak fajn :cheers:


----------



## ayoz

10 alebo 8 radová, koľko je v tom rozdiel? Ani nie meter? Poprad je Senica 2.0, preto toto 3.0... Keby aspoň svetlomodré sedačky dali, ale podľa toho, ako to vyzerá pod hlavnou budú rovnaké, ako všade. Ale len to pekne ukazuje ako sú v skutočnosti mestá lenivé stavať štadióny a nedostať tých pár drobných od štátu, nič by nestavali. Viem, že tento plač na Sedu sa tu opakuje často, ale proste je to fakt hrozné, keď po celej republike budú 2 skupiny totožných štadiónov (veľké a malé Sedy). A proste nechápem, keď aj tak to nebude mať tú minimálnu kapacitu 8000 pre európske zápasy a kvalitné medzinárodné zápasy, prečo radšej nezobrali z kapacity ešte nejakú tisícku dole a nepostavili len jednu lepšiu tribúnu oproti hlavnej, ktorá by sa zrekonštruovala a zvyšok by sa v prípade potreby a keby boli prachy dostaval. Proste lepšie štadión ako má Ružomberok než toto.


----------



## morko87

ayoz said:


> 10 alebo 8 radová, koľko je v tom rozdiel? Ani nie meter? Poprad je Senica 2.0, preto toto 3.0... Keby aspoň svetlomodré sedačky dali, ale podľa toho, ako to vyzerá pod hlavnou budú rovnaké, ako všade. Ale len to pekne ukazuje ako sú v skutočnosti mestá lenivé stavať štadióny a nedostať tých pár drobných od štátu, nič by nestavali. Viem, že tento plač na Sedu sa tu opakuje často, ale proste je to fakt hrozné, keď po celej republike budú 2 skupiny totožných štadiónov (veľké a malé Sedy). A proste nechápem, keď aj tak to nebude mať tú minimálnu kapacitu 8000 pre európske zápasy a kvalitné medzinárodné zápasy, prečo radšej nezobrali z kapacity ešte nejakú tisícku dole a nepostavili len jednu lepšiu tribúnu oproti hlavnej, ktorá by sa zrekonštruovala a zvyšok by sa v prípade potreby a keby boli prachy dostaval. Proste lepšie štadión ako má Ružomberok než toto.


Tak problem je asi v tom zena celu rekonstrukciu maju 4.5 mil Eur a za to musia spravit tribuny plus vyhrievanie avsetky upravy aby splnali parametry pre 3. kategoriu. Takye na tu tvoju variantu by realne potrebovali este asi tak 3 mil Eur navyse, ktore neviem kde by zohnali


----------



## Ondro

ayoz said:


> Senica 3.0


Aj som si hovoril, ze presdsa to uz stoji a odkial sme vzali v senici na to peniaze, ked Levarsky skrachoval... :lol:


----------



## schnek1

Malý update z Nitry, z dnešného dňa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuqJEKJ9JDI

https://roundme.com/tour/255566/view/757984


----------



## simiKE

v košickom čermeli na byvalych treningovych plochach sa deje "vystavba domov pre sportovcov" rozumej normlane domy a spocitane to uz ma bohuzial aj umele osvetlenie na hlavnom ihrisku ..nebude trvat dlho a stadion lokomotivy ako aj areal bude minulostou.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Info z Košíc*

Nový štadión ešte ani nezačali stavať, a už sa scvrkol aj predražil
Navyše milióny eur chýbajú i na zmenšeninu Košickej futbalovej arény.

KOŠICE. Mestskí poslanci budú o niekoľko dní riešiť niekoľkomiliónový problém. Má sa totiž začať stavať futbalová aréna, na ktorú nie je dosť peňazí.

Už je pritom vysúťažený zhotoviteľ diela – konzorcium firiem AVA-stav Galanta a OHL ŽS Slovakia Bratislava.

Všetko sa začalo, keď v júni 2014 schválili mestskí poslanci vznik akciovky Košická futbalová aréna (KFA), ktorá zastrešuje výstavbu štadióna.

Vedenie mesta na čele s vtedajším primátorom Richardom Rašim (Smer) presviedčalo aj argumentmi, že pôjde o stánok na konanie zápasov „tej najvyššej úrovne“, aké si Košice zaslúžia.

Z 12, či 15 miliónov je už takmer 20 miliónov
Cez zastupiteľstvo to prešlo napriek tomu, že veľmi hrubo odhadované náklady boli 15 miliónov eur, ale mesto malo krytých iba 12 miliónov. Z toho boli 4 milióny dotácia od ministerstva školstva a ďalších 8 miliónov bezúročná návratná finančná výpomoc od ministerstva financií na 10 rokov.

Už vtedy teda podľa odhadov chýbali približne 3 milióny eur. Obavu poslanca Jozefa Filipka (SMK), odkiaľ sa zoženú, prešla väčšina mlčaním.


PREČÍTAJTE SI TIEŽ:
Postavia arénu v Košiciach. Pri ich zákazkách sa dodávatelia sťažovali na neplatenie
Vo februári 2015 sa poslanec Marcel Gibóda (nezávislý) pri schvaľovaní spôsobu obstarania zhotoviteľa diela priamo opýtal primátora, či odhadované náklady na výstavbu sú 12 miliónov eur.

„Áno,“ znela podľa zápisnice zo zastupiteľstva jednoznačná Rašiho odpoveď.

Napriek tomu bola pred vyhlásením verejného obstarávania stanovená predpokladaná hodnota zákazky už na 18,5 milióna eur. A víťazné konzorcium vyhralo s ešte vyššou cenou – 19,47 milióna.

To znamená, že na plánovaný špičkový štadión najvyššej kategórie 4 podľa kritérií európskej futbalovej federácie UEFA chýba momentálne už 7,47 milióna eur.

Podmienky dotácie okresali o kategóriu
Okrem nárastu ceny došlo medzičasom aj k inému priamo súvisiacemu zvratu, s ktorým sa mesto Košice nechválilo.

Námestník primátora Martin Petruško a poslanec Ján Jakubov (obaja Smer) ako zástupcovia KFA podpísali ešte vo februári 2016 s ministerstvom školstva zmluvu na už spomínanú 4-miliónovú dotáciu. Jednou z kľúčových podmienok jej pridelenia bolo, že sa použije na výstavbu špičkového štadióna kategórie 4, ktorý musí mať podľa smernice UEFA kapacitu minimálne 8-tisíc sedadiel.

V médiách vyšli desiatky článkov, v ktorých sa pri chystanej výstavbe košickej arény stále uvádzali iba vyčlenené financie vo výške 12 miliónov eur a kapacita hľadiska 9000 divákov.

Lenže v apríli 2017 podpísali Petruško a Jakubov s rezortom školstva dodatok k zmluve č. 1, ktorý obsahoval jedinú, zato zásadnú zmenu. Dotácia už totiž nebola podmienená najvyššou kategóriou 4, ale stačilo vybudovať štadión iba kategórie 3. Pri nej sa vyžaduje hľadisko s minimálnou kapacitou len 4500 divákov.

Nejde o drobnú zmenu, lebo ak sú v krajine štadióny kategórie 4 (Trnava, Žilina), nemôžu sa hrať kvalifikačné zápasy futbalovej reprezentácie na tých s nižšou úrovňou štandardu. Takže v Košiciach by v takom prípade neboli reálne sľubované duely „tej najvyššej úrovne“.

Hovorkyňa mesta Linda Šnajdárová pre Korzár v reakcii zo začiatku týždňa uviedla, že finančný objem 12 miliónov eur vychádzal z orientačných prepočtov pri spracovávaní overovacej štúdie.

Pri spracovávaní dokumentácie pre územné rozhodnutie bol už predpokladaný finančný limit štadióna kategórie 4 odhadnutý na 18,5 milióna

„Pretože finančné krytie nebolo postačujúce, pristúpilo sa k optimalizácii projektu (etapizácii) s tým, že je možné postaviť štadión po etapách, kde po ukončení 1. etapy by bol vybudovaný plne funkčný štadión kategórie 3, na ktorom sa budú môcť hrať zápasy najvyššej slovenskej súťaže. Ostatné dve etapy pre docielenie výstavby štadióna kategórie 4 by sa riešili uplatnením opcie,“ vysvetlila Šnajdárová.

Cena 1. etapy poskočila na hodnotu hotovej arény
Hovorkyňa mesta informovala, že verejný obstarávateľ v rámci súťažného dialógu viedol diskusie s troma uchádzačmi o optimálnom fázovaní výstavby štadióna. Po ukončení tohto dialógu predložili súťažné ponuky.

Predpokladaná hodnota 1. etapy (okresaná verzia štadióna) bola stanovená na presne 12 miliónov.

AVA-stav a OHL ŽS Slovakia vyhrali s ponukou na túto etapu vo výške viac ako 14,1 milióna. Pripomeňme, že zhruba za toľko mal byť podľa odhadov na začiatku celého projektu postavený kompletný špičkový štadión kategórie 4.

Predpokladaná hodnota 2. etapy bola stanovená na 2,7 milióna (víťazi ponúkli vyše 2,9 milióna) a 3. etapy na ďalších 3,8 milióna (bude to 2,42 milióna).

Len na 1. etapu výstavby košického štadióna (14,1 milióna) teda momentálne chýbajú vyše 2 milióny eur. Na 2. a 3. etapu je to ďalších viac ako 5 miliónov.

Na to, odkiaľ ich chce mesto ako vyše 99-percentný akcionár KFA získať, sme konkrétnu odpoveď nedostali.

„Rozdiel v disponibilných a chýbajúcich finančných prostriedkoch chce KFA zabezpečiť z finančných zdrojov mimo rozpočtu mesta Košice. KFA na tejto možnosti v súčasnosti intenzívne pracuje a plánuje informovať o aktuálnej situácii v príprave výstavby arény a financovaní jej 1. etapy poslancov mestského zastupiteľstva na najbližšom aprílovom zasadnutí,“ avizovala Šnajdárová.

Štadión bude mať iba 6-tisíc sedadiel
Na magistráte sme tiež zisťovali, čo konkrétne sa škrtne z pôvodnej verzie štadióna, keďže v 1. etape sa nepostaví podľa štandardov kategórie 4, ale nižšej.

„Z pôvodnej verzie sa neškrtá nič. Realizácia niektorých častí (prvkov, technológií a pod.) bude iba presunutá z 1. do 3. etapy, pretože v prvej bude realizovaný štadión s kapacitou 6021 divákov a realizácia niektorých častí stavby v jej 1. etape pri tejto kapacite nemá opodstatnenie,“ reagovala Šnajdárová.

Zadanie verejného obstarávateľa pre súťažiacich bolo podľa nej zrealizovať v 1. etape aj nutnú prípravu pre neskoršie doplnenie chýbajúcich častí tak, aby toto dodatočné dopĺňanie nezvyšovalo zbytočne v ďalších etapách celkovú cenu štadióna.

„Takže v 1. etape bude postavený plne funkčný štadión, na ktorom sa budú môcť hrať zápasy najvyššej slovenskej súťaže, a ktorý bude zároveň pripravený na doplnenie ďalších prvkov tak, aby sa po dokončení 2. a 3. etapy podarilo postupne zvýšiť jeho štandard,“ doplnila Šnajdárová.

Hovorkyňa mesta pripomenula, že záujemcovia o zákazku mali stanovenú realizáciu štadióna kategórie 3 s kapacitou od 5 240 do 6 365 divákov v 1. etape, od 9 306 do 11 977 divákov v druhej a realizáciu štadióna kategórie 4 s kapacitou do 13 065 divákov v 3. etape výstavby.

„Bolo na zvážení súťažiacich, ktoré časti (prvky, technológie a pod.) zrealizujú v štandarde štadióna kategórie 4 hneď v 1. etape, a ktoré zrealizujú v štandarde štadióna kategórie 3 z dôvodu finančných úspor,“ poznamenala Šnajdárová.

Filipko už na zastupiteľstve v roku 2014 pre porovnanie spomenul, že v maďarskom Miskolci práve vtedy začínali s výstavbou futbalového štadióna kategórie 4 za 15 miliónov eur a s kapacitou hľadiska 15-tisíc divákov.

Bolo to teda iba o 900-tisíc eur viac ako za košický (o kategóriu nižší), ale s kapacitou vyššou oproti našej aréne o priepastných 150 percent.


zdroj: https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/2079...-uz-aj-na-zmenseny-stadion.html#ixzz5BEHEy3sx


----------



## Tepicko

Teraz ma trosku zarazila ta kapacita. Cely cas sa ohanaju s tym, ze konecna kapacita je 9000 ale je moznost rozsirit na 12K. A zrazu je 9000 len 2. etapa, takze chapem dobre ze oni od zaciatku planovali ze to bude nedokonceny stadion ? Strasny bordel a amaterizmus od zaciatku priprav az doteraz. hno: hno: Vidim to na 2 tribuny ako predvolebnu reklamu a potom konecna na dlhe roky.


----------



## simiKE

to som tu pisal uz asi pred rokom ze idu robit etapy  a peniaze maju len na tu prvu etapu cize nas caka ruzombersky stadion 2 ktory bude kategoria 3 s kapacitou 6000 miest  viac sa uz nepostavi lebo chyba 7 milionov eur


----------



## SunshineBB

Viac sa nepostavi lebo na nom nebude mat kto hrat. Realita. A nie len v Kosiciach.


----------



## simiKE

ma na nom kto hrat ale aj tak sa nepostavi viac lebo su to čavargoši


----------



## PatriotAH

To ako sa kradne na vychode z toho si mozu brat priklad v ktoromkolvek inom regione, tato pasivita voličov ako ich to ani netrapi, že tu po tej rozkradacskej mafii (rozumej smer) ozaj neostane na dlhe roky absolutne NIČ, je len rajom pre tychto modernych bolsevikov.


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> ma na nom kto hrat ale aj tak sa nepostavi viac lebo su to čavargoši


Ma tam hrat Lokomotiva? Vo vsetkej ucte k historii toho klubu, ktory mam ja osobne radsej ako VSS 1.FC MFK VSS Kosice, na nich viac ako 1500-2000 divakov nikdy nepride. 

Bol by som rad keby niekto restartoval znacku VSS (takym ozajstbym pocitivym sposobom) na novom stadione o par rokov a verim ze aj 7-9 tisicovy stadion by mohol byt malo. 

Lenze v aktualne situacii bude aj tych 6-7 tisic zbytocny lebo na koncerty mate predsa Steel Arenu ktora je v dobrej kondicii.

Tym nevravim ze by sa nic nemalo stavat, akurat konstatujem po dvoch pivach v sobotu vecer.


----------



## didinko

Steel aréna je na koncerty to najnevhodnejsie miesto v KE. Horšie poriesenu akustiku ako v Steelke som ešte nezažil.


----------



## SunshineBB

didinko said:


> Steel aréna je na koncerty to najnevhodnejsie miesto v KE. Horšie poriesenu akustiku ako v Steelke som ešte nezažil.




To som netusil.


----------



## michaelse

akustika hrozna, nazvucit halu kde je kvantum kovovych odrazovych ploch tak to je peklo ,maju tam na strope zavesene take pohlcovace zvuku aby sa tolko zvuku neodrazalo ale to je ladene mozno tak pre pevne ozvucene v hale(tusim na MS v hokeji sa to tam davalo) ale take ozvucenie co sa donesie na koncert to nestaci,vraj byvale PKO v bratislave malo na slovensku najlepsiu akustiku

je mozne to ale riesit ale strasne drahe by to bolo,oblepit kove plochy nejakym pohlcovacom zvuku


----------



## simiKE

basketbalovy klub good angels kosice konci , aj kvoli starej sportovej hale

Daniel Jendrichovsky: „V profesionálnom športe na Slovensku sa s týmto zákonom o športe pokračovať nedá. V kútiku duše som veril, že sa zmení, v kútiku duše som veril, že sa priority mesta Košice zmenia a táto hala dostane nejakú budúcnosť. Nedostala,“ povzdychol si šéf Good Angels, ktorý však od basketbalu neodchádza.

doplnenie: ide o to ze za halou stoji budova ktora sa ma rekonstruovat a cez nu idu rozvody vody, plynu a elektriny do areny ..takze na rok-dve bude vsetko odstavene


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

simiKE said:


> basketbalovy klub good angels kosice konci , aj kvoli starej sportovej hale
> 
> Daniel Jendrichovsky: „V profesionálnom športe na Slovensku sa s týmto zákonom o športe pokračovať nedá. V kútiku duše som veril, že sa zmení, v kútiku duše som veril, že sa priority mesta Košice zmenia a táto hala dostane nejakú budúcnosť. Nedostala,“ povzdychol si šéf Good Angels, ktorý však od basketbalu neodchádza.
> 
> doplnenie: ide o to ze za halou stoji budova ktora sa ma rekonstruovat a cez nu idu rozvody vody, plynu a elektriny do areny ..takze na rok-dve bude vsetko odstavene


To je priserny amaterizmus z kazdej zainteresovanej strany. Som teda fanusikom konkurencneho Ruzomberka, ale odstavit najlepsi basketbalovy klub na Slovensku, lebo nema kde hravat je tragikomedia. Ked som pred rokmi videl tu halu prvy krat, uz vtedy som bol v soku a to sa situacia len zhorsovala...


----------



## Ayran

ruzomberok.ok said:


> To je priserny amaterizmus z kazdej zainteresovanej strany. Som teda fanusikom konkurencneho Ruzomberka, ale odstavit najlepsi basketbalovy klub na Slovensku, lebo nema kde hravat je tragikomedia. Ked som pred rokmi videl tu halu prvy krat, uz vtedy som bol v soku a to sa situacia len zhorsovala...


hlavne, že haRaši si na športe postavil kampaň, teda dosť mu to vyšlo ( zrušil futbal, basket, hokeji tiez nic moc, hlavne, že si spravil active life, čurak)


----------



## simiKE

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Ked som pred rokmi videl tu halu prvy krat, uz vtedy som bol v soku a to sa situacia len zhorsovala...


a to je prosim pekne zo vsetkych hal v kosiciach v najlepsom stave..aspon z vnutra teda


----------



## Ayran

simiKE said:


> a to je prosim pekne zo vsetkych hal v kosiciach v najlepsom stave..aspon z vnutra teda


crow arena je v top stave aktualne


----------



## simiKE

to hej ale to je zimny stadion nie na basket, hadzanu alebo futsal


----------



## vadzi

simiKE said:


> a to je prosim pekne zo vsetkych hal v kosiciach v najlepsom stave..aspon z vnutra teda


Toto nepochopim - ako mozeme mat v Michalovciach, malom 40 tisicovom meste, haly v podstate lepsom stave ako v KE? Celkovo vsetky sportoviska su u nas na tom lepsie, s vynimkou zimneho stadionu. Futbalovy stadion, Chemkostav Arena, este aj mestska sportova hala je celkom v pohode.


----------



## Ayran

vadzi said:


> Toto nepochopim - ako mozeme mat v Michalovciach, malom 40 tisicovom meste, haly v podstate lepsom stave ako v KE? Celkovo vsetky sportoviska su u nas na tom lepsie, s vynimkou zimneho stadionu. Futbalovy stadion, Chemkostav Arena, este aj mestska sportova hala je celkom v pohode.


velke mesto ma ine priority ako male.... i ked šport by priorita mohla byť


----------



## vitacit

vadzi said:


> Toto nepochopim - ako mozeme mat v Michalovciach, malom 40 tisicovom meste, haly v podstate lepsom stave ako v KE? Celkovo vsetky sportoviska su u nas na tom lepsie, s vynimkou zimneho stadionu. Futbalovy stadion, Chemkostav Arena, este aj mestska sportova hala je celkom v pohode.


toto aj mne pride zaujimave, ze v podstate 40 tisicove mesto na vychode ma slusny futbal, hokej, hadzanu...


----------



## ayoz

Mne je najviac ľúto toho hokeja v Michalovciach. Taký štadión by si rozhodne zaslúžil ligu.


----------



## slavoski

Zopár fotiek z Nitry...
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/330235...stadiona-v-nitre-zacina-naberat-na-obratkach/


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Mne je najviac ľúto toho hokeja v Michalovciach. Taký štadión by si rozhodne zaslúžil ligu.


Takych stadionov je viac. Spisska Nova Ves, v podstate nejaky 4-5 najvacsi na Slovensku, alebo take Humenne alebo Presov po rekonstrukcii by boli velmi slusne stadiony pre extraligu. Lenze na vychode predsa nic nie je, iba HC Kosice a HKM Poprad.


----------



## SunshineBB

slavoski said:


> Zopár fotiek z Nitry...
> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/330235...stadiona-v-nitre-zacina-naberat-na-obratkach/


Isiel som minule okolo, asi tyzden dozadu, a na zivo to nevyzera zase az tak zle. Ta seda konstrukcia nie je az tak mala, resp. nizka ako sa moze zdat z fotografii. Ked to bude hotove, nakoniec to moze byt celkom utulny stanok, samozrejme az na tie dva rohy pri hlavnej. Ta hlavna po rekonstrukcii bude velmi pekna. A kvalitativne, asi nebude velky rozdiel medzi tymto stadionom a napr. stadionom v Ziline, ak nepocitame ze kapacita bude o cosi mensia.


----------



## Majhok

Suhlasim. Aj stadion v Poprade vyzera slusne a ten ma o 2 rady menej nez bude mat stadion v Nitre. Podla mna je tu este priestor aj na rozsirenie kapacity - ak by niekedy v buducnosti chceli hrat skupinu europskej ligy, stacilo by rozsirit hlavnu tribunu az po tribuny za branami. Preto je fajn, ze v rohoch ziadne budovy zatial postavene nebudu.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

simiKE said:


> doplnenie: ide o to ze za halou stoji budova ktora sa ma rekonstruovat a cez nu idu rozvody vody, plynu a elektriny do areny ..takze na rok-dve bude vsetko odstavene


Este mi napadlo... Co bude s muzskym basketom KB Košice? To skončí aj ten? Pred casom mali nejake vyhlasenia o novej hale, ale zrejme to za 3 mesiace nestihnu. 
Ak by naozaj skoncili aj muzi, tak Ficove reci, ze na vychode nic nie je by nabrali realne kontury:


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Takych stadionov je viac. Spisska Nova Ves, v podstate nejaky 4-5 najvacsi na Slovensku, alebo take Humenne alebo Presov po rekonstrukcii by boli velmi slusne stadiony pre extraligu. Lenze na vychode predsa nic nie je, iba HC Kosice a HKM Poprad.


Tak ale ešte zrekonštruované nie sú, takže sa o nich baviť nemusíme. Ale tie Michalovce sú veľmi pekné pre taký malý klub + ako som už písal, vyzerá to, že sa snažia spraviť fungujúci moderný klub (zmena loga a dlhodobé postavenie v 1. lige). Takže mi je to sympatickejšie ako taká Detva, ktorá je skôr "dedinský" klub.


----------



## simiKE

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Este mi napadlo... Co bude s muzskym basketom KB Košice? To skončí aj ten? Pred casom mali nejake vyhlasenia o novej hale, ale zrejme to za 3 mesiace nestihnu.
> Ak by naozaj skoncili aj muzi, tak Ficove reci, ze na vychode nic nie je by nabrali realne kontury:



pytal som sa ich na fb stranke a neodpovedali..neviem kde budu hrat


----------



## schnek1

Nitra 6.4.2018 :


----------



## Azbest

Chcem sa opytat na co sluzia tie zelezne konstrukcie na vrchu hlavnej tribuny v Nitre?


----------



## ayoz

Podľa vizualizácií buď budú meniť alebo nadstavovať strechu, tak asi na to.


----------



## simiKE

predpokladam ze to bude bud celkom nova strecha alebo to poriesia podobne ako v poprade kde ju trosku nadstavovali a zachytili o stlpiky


----------



## schnek1

Tie oceľové konštrukcie budú slúžiť na predĺženie strechy ako bolo spomínané vyššie. Podľa posledných info čo mám, by pôvodná časť strechy mala ostať tak ako je (pôvodný plech) a nová časť by mala byť prestrešená oblúkmi z polykarbonátu podobne ako je to v Zlatých Moravciach.


----------



## CJone




----------



## King81

Že by sa už niečo konecne začalo hýbať?

https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/20801444/as-trencin-sa-pre-vystavbu-tribuny-stahuje-do-myjavy.html


----------



## chefe

Dalsia foto z Nitry. Potesilo ma, ze tie tribuny neposobia tak male, ako ked su 5 radove. Su o dost vyssie, ako nakladne auto


----------



## mire12

King81 said:


> Že by sa už niečo konecne začalo hýbať?
> 
> https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/20801444/as-trencin-sa-pre-vystavbu-tribuny-stahuje-do-myjavy.html


Nechcem byt pesimista, ale to stahovanie je podla mna kvoli nesplnajucim podmienkam stadiona. V podmienkach sfz je napr. umele osvetlenie, co nebudu splnat ak ich teraz daju dole.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Info z Prešova*

*Stavebné práce na prešovskom štadióne sa začnú najskôr na jeseň
Momentálne sa čaká na demontovanie stožiarov.
*

PREŠOV. Nový prešovský futbalový štadión je v súčasnosti vo fáze búracích prác, ktoré by mali byť hotové do konca apríla.


*Búracie práce sa ešte neskončili*
Na prešovskom futbalovom štadióne už nejaký čas nevidieť ťažké mechanizmy, ktoré vykonávajú búracie práce.

Podľa Artúra Benesa, konateľa spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna, však búracie práce ešte nie sú ukončené a čaká sa ďalší postup.

„Nepracuje sa tam, pretože je potrebné dať dole stožiare. Musia sa vybaviť povolenia, aby sa odpojili z elektriny a ďalšie, to je jediný technický problém,“ povedal Benes.

Demontovanie svetelných stožiarov bude prebiehať v réžii futbalového klubu 1. FC Tatran Prešov.

Podľa Benesa by sa tak mohlo stať už v najbližšom čase. Potom budú môcť v búracích prácach pokračovať. Zatiaľ sú na štadióne zbúrané nekryté tribúny.

Skončiť majú do konca tohto mesiaca.

*Stavať by mohli najskôr koncom leta*

Nový štadión by mal stáť na ploche bývalého tréningového ihriska a časti pôvodnej hlavnej hracej plochy.

Moderný štadión s kapacitou necelých 7-tisíc miest bude spĺňať podmienky 3. kategórie UEFA.

Jeho stavba sa však môže začať až po vydaní všetkých potrebných povolení.

„Ešte nemáme vydané stavebné povolenie, sme len v štádiu vydania územného rozhodnutia. Teraz ideme na vybavenie stavebného povolenia a na jeho základe bude vypísaná súťaž na obstarávanie na dodávateľa,“ vysvetlil Benes.

Konkrétny termín začatia stavby je ešte stále pre zložité procesy pred ním nejasný.

Len k stavebnej projektovej dokumentácii sa vyjadruje 25 dotknutých orgánov.

„V júni sa určite nezačnú stavebné práce, ale pri troche šťastia a dobrej koordinácii prác by sa mohli začať koncom augusta alebo začiatkom septembra,“ povedal Benes.

Známa ešte nie je ani cena za stavbu.

*Múry zatiaľ nepadnú*

Vonkajšia podoba štadióna ostane ešte nejaký čas nezmenená.

„Múry padnú až v druhej etape stavby, pretože budú slúžiť ako oplotenie budúceho staveniska. Podobne, v druhej etape padnú aj staré garáže, až po stavbe nových náhradných garáží, aby sa mohli majitelia presťahovať,“ vysvetlil Benes.

Tie boli v minulosti predmetom viacerých rokovaní ohľadne náhrady pre ich majiteľov. Niektorí totiž nesúhlasili s ich odpredajom, a tak sa nakoniec dohodli na výstavbe nových garáží, ktoré budú stáť v blízkosti tých pôvodných.

*Počítajú s umelou trávou*

„O povrchu hracej plochy ešte stále nie je definitívne rozhodnuté, ale zatiaľ je projektová dokumentácia na umelú trávu,“ povedal Benes.

Slovenský futbalový zväz, na rozdiel od spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna, presadzuje prírodnú trávu.

Podľa Benesa však pri prírodnej tráve dochádza k riziku podmočenia terénu.

„Pokiaľ bude umelá tráva, tak na nej môžu dennodenne trénovať futbalové mužstvá 5 až 6 hodín. Je drahšia, ale jej využiteľnosť je omnoho vyššia a trénovať by tam mohli aj žiacke kategórie.“

ZDROJ: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2080...-sa-zacnu-najskor-na-jesen.html#ixzz5CRlBAtMr


----------



## simiKE

v tom presove to vidim tak jak u nas v KE tiez sa stale posuval termin zacatia a uz to trva 3 roky


----------



## potkanX

mire12 said:


> Nechcem byt pesimista, ale to stahovanie je podla mna kvoli nesplnajucim podmienkam stadiona. V podmienkach sfz je napr. umele osvetlenie, co nebudu splnat ak ich teraz daju dole.


pokial si pamatam projekt, aj ked som videl aktualnu verziu asi pred rokom, tak lizatka mali ist dole az v poslednej faze.


----------



## DiegoPele

https://profutbal.sk/clanok/225854-v-liptovskom-mikulasi-uz-coskoro-odstartuje-vystavba-stadiona

Cize odpadla jedna z tribun, ale myslim, ze to bude tak lepsie a menej rusive posobit nakolko tento stadion nebude nikdy dostavany z kazdej strany, kedze z jednej strany ho dost tesne lemuje dalsie ihrisko. Paci sa mi to, ze to uzatvoria aspon takymto sposobom, opticky to bude krajsie. Postacujuci stadionik na druhu ligu.


----------



## wienislava

ta nitra strasne, akciovy stadion z tesca.. take lego skladacky z mileticky co teraz stavaju po celom slovensku.


----------



## wienislava

Pali_PO said:


> Nový štadión ešte ani nezačali stavať, a už sa scvrkol aj predražil
> Navyše milióny eur chýbajú i na zmenšeninu Košickej futbalovej arény.
> 
> KOŠICE. Mestskí poslanci budú o niekoľko dní riešiť niekoľkomiliónový problém. Má sa totiž začať stavať futbalová aréna, na ktorú nie je dosť peňazí.
> 
> Už je pritom vysúťažený zhotoviteľ diela – konzorcium firiem AVA-stav Galanta a OHL ŽS Slovakia Bratislava.
> 
> Všetko sa začalo, keď v júni 2014 schválili mestskí poslanci vznik akciovky Košická futbalová aréna (KFA), ktorá zastrešuje výstavbu štadióna.
> 
> Vedenie mesta na čele s vtedajším primátorom Richardom Rašim (Smer) presviedčalo aj argumentmi, že pôjde o stánok na konanie zápasov „tej najvyššej úrovne“, aké si Košice zaslúžia.
> 
> Z 12, či 15 miliónov je už takmer 20 miliónov
> Cez zastupiteľstvo to prešlo napriek tomu, že veľmi hrubo odhadované náklady boli 15 miliónov eur, ale mesto malo krytých iba 12 miliónov. Z toho boli 4 milióny dotácia od ministerstva školstva a ďalších 8 miliónov bezúročná návratná finančná výpomoc od ministerstva financií na 10 rokov.
> 
> Už vtedy teda podľa odhadov chýbali približne 3 milióny eur. Obavu poslanca Jozefa Filipka (SMK), odkiaľ sa zoženú, prešla väčšina mlčaním.
> 
> 
> PREČÍTAJTE SI TIEŽ:
> Postavia arénu v Košiciach. Pri ich zákazkách sa dodávatelia sťažovali na neplatenie
> Vo februári 2015 sa poslanec Marcel Gibóda (nezávislý) pri schvaľovaní spôsobu obstarania zhotoviteľa diela priamo opýtal primátora, či odhadované náklady na výstavbu sú 12 miliónov eur.
> 
> „Áno,“ znela podľa zápisnice zo zastupiteľstva jednoznačná Rašiho odpoveď.
> 
> Napriek tomu bola pred vyhlásením verejného obstarávania stanovená predpokladaná hodnota zákazky už na 18,5 milióna eur. A víťazné konzorcium vyhralo s ešte vyššou cenou – 19,47 milióna.
> 
> To znamená, že na plánovaný špičkový štadión najvyššej kategórie 4 podľa kritérií európskej futbalovej federácie UEFA chýba momentálne už 7,47 milióna eur.
> 
> Podmienky dotácie okresali o kategóriu
> Okrem nárastu ceny došlo medzičasom aj k inému priamo súvisiacemu zvratu, s ktorým sa mesto Košice nechválilo.
> 
> Námestník primátora Martin Petruško a poslanec Ján Jakubov (obaja Smer) ako zástupcovia KFA podpísali ešte vo februári 2016 s ministerstvom školstva zmluvu na už spomínanú 4-miliónovú dotáciu. Jednou z kľúčových podmienok jej pridelenia bolo, že sa použije na výstavbu špičkového štadióna kategórie 4, ktorý musí mať podľa smernice UEFA kapacitu minimálne 8-tisíc sedadiel.
> 
> V médiách vyšli desiatky článkov, v ktorých sa pri chystanej výstavbe košickej arény stále uvádzali iba vyčlenené financie vo výške 12 miliónov eur a kapacita hľadiska 9000 divákov.
> 
> Lenže v apríli 2017 podpísali Petruško a Jakubov s rezortom školstva dodatok k zmluve č. 1, ktorý obsahoval jedinú, zato zásadnú zmenu. Dotácia už totiž nebola podmienená najvyššou kategóriou 4, ale stačilo vybudovať štadión iba kategórie 3. Pri nej sa vyžaduje hľadisko s minimálnou kapacitou len 4500 divákov.
> 
> Nejde o drobnú zmenu, lebo ak sú v krajine štadióny kategórie 4 (Trnava, Žilina), nemôžu sa hrať kvalifikačné zápasy futbalovej reprezentácie na tých s nižšou úrovňou štandardu. Takže v Košiciach by v takom prípade neboli reálne sľubované duely „tej najvyššej úrovne“.
> 
> Hovorkyňa mesta Linda Šnajdárová pre Korzár v reakcii zo začiatku týždňa uviedla, že finančný objem 12 miliónov eur vychádzal z orientačných prepočtov pri spracovávaní overovacej štúdie.
> 
> Pri spracovávaní dokumentácie pre územné rozhodnutie bol už predpokladaný finančný limit štadióna kategórie 4 odhadnutý na 18,5 milióna
> 
> „Pretože finančné krytie nebolo postačujúce, pristúpilo sa k optimalizácii projektu (etapizácii) s tým, že je možné postaviť štadión po etapách, kde po ukončení 1. etapy by bol vybudovaný plne funkčný štadión kategórie 3, na ktorom sa budú môcť hrať zápasy najvyššej slovenskej súťaže. Ostatné dve etapy pre docielenie výstavby štadióna kategórie 4 by sa riešili uplatnením opcie,“ vysvetlila Šnajdárová.
> 
> Cena 1. etapy poskočila na hodnotu hotovej arény
> Hovorkyňa mesta informovala, že verejný obstarávateľ v rámci súťažného dialógu viedol diskusie s troma uchádzačmi o optimálnom fázovaní výstavby štadióna. Po ukončení tohto dialógu predložili súťažné ponuky.
> 
> Predpokladaná hodnota 1. etapy (okresaná verzia štadióna) bola stanovená na presne 12 miliónov.
> 
> AVA-stav a OHL ŽS Slovakia vyhrali s ponukou na túto etapu vo výške viac ako 14,1 milióna. Pripomeňme, že zhruba za toľko mal byť podľa odhadov na začiatku celého projektu postavený kompletný špičkový štadión kategórie 4.
> 
> Predpokladaná hodnota 2. etapy bola stanovená na 2,7 milióna (víťazi ponúkli vyše 2,9 milióna) a 3. etapy na ďalších 3,8 milióna (bude to 2,42 milióna).
> 
> Len na 1. etapu výstavby košického štadióna (14,1 milióna) teda momentálne chýbajú vyše 2 milióny eur. Na 2. a 3. etapu je to ďalších viac ako 5 miliónov.
> 
> Na to, odkiaľ ich chce mesto ako vyše 99-percentný akcionár KFA získať, sme konkrétnu odpoveď nedostali.
> 
> „Rozdiel v disponibilných a chýbajúcich finančných prostriedkoch chce KFA zabezpečiť z finančných zdrojov mimo rozpočtu mesta Košice. KFA na tejto možnosti v súčasnosti intenzívne pracuje a plánuje informovať o aktuálnej situácii v príprave výstavby arény a financovaní jej 1. etapy poslancov mestského zastupiteľstva na najbližšom aprílovom zasadnutí,“ avizovala Šnajdárová.
> 
> Štadión bude mať iba 6-tisíc sedadiel
> Na magistráte sme tiež zisťovali, čo konkrétne sa škrtne z pôvodnej verzie štadióna, keďže v 1. etape sa nepostaví podľa štandardov kategórie 4, ale nižšej.
> 
> „Z pôvodnej verzie sa neškrtá nič. Realizácia niektorých častí (prvkov, technológií a pod.) bude iba presunutá z 1. do 3. etapy, pretože v prvej bude realizovaný štadión s kapacitou 6021 divákov a realizácia niektorých častí stavby v jej 1. etape pri tejto kapacite nemá opodstatnenie,“ reagovala Šnajdárová.
> 
> Zadanie verejného obstarávateľa pre súťažiacich bolo podľa nej zrealizovať v 1. etape aj nutnú prípravu pre neskoršie doplnenie chýbajúcich častí tak, aby toto dodatočné dopĺňanie nezvyšovalo zbytočne v ďalších etapách celkovú cenu štadióna.
> 
> „Takže v 1. etape bude postavený plne funkčný štadión, na ktorom sa budú môcť hrať zápasy najvyššej slovenskej súťaže, a ktorý bude zároveň pripravený na doplnenie ďalších prvkov tak, aby sa po dokončení 2. a 3. etapy podarilo postupne zvýšiť jeho štandard,“ doplnila Šnajdárová.
> 
> Hovorkyňa mesta pripomenula, že záujemcovia o zákazku mali stanovenú realizáciu štadióna kategórie 3 s kapacitou od 5 240 do 6 365 divákov v 1. etape, od 9 306 do 11 977 divákov v druhej a realizáciu štadióna kategórie 4 s kapacitou do 13 065 divákov v 3. etape výstavby.
> 
> „Bolo na zvážení súťažiacich, ktoré časti (prvky, technológie a pod.) zrealizujú v štandarde štadióna kategórie 4 hneď v 1. etape, a ktoré zrealizujú v štandarde štadióna kategórie 3 z dôvodu finančných úspor,“ poznamenala Šnajdárová.
> 
> Filipko už na zastupiteľstve v roku 2014 pre porovnanie spomenul, že v maďarskom Miskolci práve vtedy začínali s výstavbou futbalového štadióna kategórie 4 za 15 miliónov eur a s kapacitou hľadiska 15-tisíc divákov.
> 
> Bolo to teda iba o 900-tisíc eur viac ako za košický (o kategóriu nižší), ale s kapacitou vyššou oproti našej aréne o priepastných 150 percent.
> 
> 
> zdroj: https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/2079...-uz-aj-na-zmenseny-stadion.html#ixzz5BEHEy3sx


pre koho ho idu stavat? kosice maju nejaky futbalovy klub okrem loko ktore hra mimo kosic?


----------



## simiKE

wienislava said:


> pre koho ho idu stavat? kosice maju nejaky futbalovy klub okrem loko ktore hra mimo kosic?


od novej sezony FK VSS Košice, a novy stadion chce vyuzivat aj vss aj lokomotiva..co je podla mna rarita na slovensku ..malo ktore mesto ma 2 kluby na jednom stadione


----------



## simiKE

aktualne z kosic: Poslanci potom schválili pozmeňujúce návrhy poslanca Jakubova, konkrétne vzatie informácie o výstavbe na vedomie a zároveň úlohu pre zastupujúceho primátora, aby do návrhu budúcoročného rozpočtu Košíc dal zapracovať 2,6 milióna eur, ktoré zatiaľ chýbajú na dokončenie prvej etapy.

Jej cena, ktorá vzišla z nedávneho obstarávania, napokon predstavuje 14,115 milióna eur.

„Rozdiel v disponibilných a chýbajúcich finančných prostriedkoch vo výške 2,6 milióna eur (14,115 milióna – 11,5 milióna) pre ukončenie realizácie 1. etapy výstavby štadióna kategórie 3 UEFA, plánuje KFA, a. s., zabezpečiť z iných externých zdrojov. KFA v danej veci už oslovila Slovenský futbalový zväz, ktorý prisľúbil podporiť výstavbu futbalového štadióna v Košiciach z iných zdrojov štátu v roku 2019,“ informoval o možnostiach financovania zastupujúci primátor.

Dodal, že *ak sa potom mestu podarí zabezpečiť* aj financovanie ďalších dvoch etáp, budú sa stavať aj tie, *v opačnom prípade to ostane pri prvej etape* a Košice budú mať aspoň nový štadión, kde bude možné hrať najvyššiu slovenskú súťaž a bude využiteľný i na kultúrno-spoločenské podujatia.

mne z toho vychadza ze ziadna 2. a 3. etapa nebude co znamena ze v kosiciach bude stat stadion 3. kategorie s kapacitou okolo *6300 * miest, na viac sa peniaze uz nenajdu


----------



## ayoz

Ale zase 6300 miest za 14 mega bude musieť byť top vybavený štadión.


----------



## simiKE

ja zas neverim ze za 14 milionov to uz nemohol byt kompletny aspon 9000 stadion s treningovou plochou...podcenili to alebo sa niekto zas nabali do frasa uz tiez


----------



## richie_ke

B) je spravne .. :/

v KE je stale nedostatocna ucast na protestoch, tak si myslia, ze ich sa to netyka ..


----------



## yuriy

Nechcete SEDU, tak si musite za beton priplatit. DAC stadion ma stat okolo 22mio € evri, ak ma byt v KE podobne velky stadion od rovnakeho dodavatela, tak aj cena bude podobna.



> Filipko už na zastupiteľstve v roku 2014 pre porovnanie spomenul, že v maďarskom Miskolci práve vtedy začínali s výstavbou futbalového štadióna kategórie 4 za 15 miliónov eur a s kapacitou hľadiska 15-tisíc divákov.
> 
> Bolo to teda iba o 900-tisíc eur viac ako za košický (o kategóriu nižší), ale s kapacitou vyššou oproti našej aréne o priepastných 150 percent.


Vyzeralo to pekne, 15mio € za 15tisicovy stadion... ale ked som otvoril gugel, tak som sa po par klikoch dostal k sume 35 mio € (11mld huf). Takze typicki smetiari, bez overenia faktov :bash:


----------



## Tepicko

Ak by sme teraz neriesili sumu, tak si mylim ze 2 poriadne tribuny s moznostou dostavania (mozno nikdy) budu lepsie ako 1 tribuna a Seda okolo. Treba dufat ze z Gurunu prileti nejaky kosicky La Ling ktory by to chcel dostavat. :/


----------



## simiKE

tych 5,5 mega by musel zohnat fakt len nejaky zazracny sponzor..a aj ten by musel mat chut v podstate investovat do mestskeho majetku.... len pripomeniem tie etapy: 1. je parkovisko A a B + stadion s tribunami oproti sebe nieco ako ruzomberok, 2. je dostavanie tribun za branami nasledne by z toho bolo nieco ako zilina a 3. je dostavanie rohov cize by to bolo ako dunajska streda + treningove plochy


----------



## FinoSK

http://tvpovazie.sk/index.php/videoarchiv-3/archivspravodajstvo2/item/13858-642018-ve%C4%BEk%C3%A1-rekon%C5%A1trukcia-%C5%A1tadi%C3%B3na

tak už sa začína pracovať aj v dubnici, super. Inak zaujimavý projekt, konečne čosi iné, akurat škoda kapacity.


----------



## vitacit

FinoSK said:


> http://tvpovazie.sk/index.php/videoarchiv-3/archivspravodajstvo2/item/13858-642018-ve%C4%BEk%C3%A1-rekon%C5%A1trukcia-%C5%A1tadi%C3%B3na
> 
> tak už sa začína pracovať aj v dubnici, super. Inak zaujimavý projekt, konečne čosi iné, akurat škoda kapacity.


mne sa dubnicky stadion vzdy pacil, aj navstevy na ligu tam mali super. dnes uz asi tolko ludi nepride ale kapacita mi pride OK.


----------



## chefe

no ak tam postavia tie dve tribuny, tak ako to bolo na vizualizaci, tak to bude skvele.


----------



## wienislava

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/galeria/foto...tadion-rastie-do-krasy-73065?articleId=296320


----------



## Nihillek

FinoSK said:


> http://tvpovazie.sk/index.php/videoarchiv-3/archivspravodajstvo2/item/13858-642018-ve%C4%BEk%C3%A1-rekon%C5%A1trukcia-%C5%A1tadi%C3%B3na
> 
> tak už sa začína pracovať aj v dubnici, super. Inak zaujimavý projekt, konečne čosi iné, akurat škoda kapacity.


Presne, konecne to chce niekto robit po svojom. kapacita bude podla mna dostacujuca na Dubnicu.


----------



## schnek1

V Nitre bude čoskoro hotová konštrukcia všetkých tribún:


----------



## Rybiz

Humenné


----------



## Azbest

maly update z *Presova*

momentalne sa caka na demontovanie stoziarov osvetlenia ktore ma na starosti klub.Suska sa ze stavat sa ma na Jesen ale ja im neverim ani slovo


----------



## stanley-SK

*par novych foto z Nitry..*

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/334548/foto-stadion-v-nitre-nabera-realne-kontury-tribuna-je-hotova/


----------



## jirky

nikto necaka zazraky, ale aspon tu Senicopopradsku modru si mohli odpustit


----------



## Nihillek

jirky said:


> nikto necaka zazraky, ale aspon tu Senicopopradsku modru si mohli odpustit


Co sa farby tyka, zatial idu podla vizualizacie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Dajme im cas, toto moze byt prvy SEDA stadion na Slovensku, ktory moze vyzerat celkom k svetu.


----------



## SunshineBB

CJone said:


> NIE okrem rekonštrukcie hlavnej tribúny a SEDA nebude nič navyše. Tá vizualizácia je síce pekná, ale neodráža realitu. Tie pozemky pod budovami v rohoch chceli dokonca poslanci v Nitre predať! Našťastie sa tak nestalo.
> 
> Smutný je aj fakt, že Nitra mohla mať kapacitu 8000 a teda o kategóriu vyššie a nebude mať. Kapacita bude 7480 pričom sa dá ísť na 8000... vedia o tom a kašlú na to.


Tak mozno je dobre ze nepostavia tie budovy v rohoch, nechaju tak eventualne priestor pre 520 miest, ktore chybaju do 8 tisic. Ked niekto v buducnosti dostane rozum.


----------



## CJone

SunshineBB said:


> Tak mozno je dobre ze nepostavia tie budovy v rohoch, nechaju tak eventualne priestor pre 520 miest, ktore chybaju do 8 tisic. Ked niekto v buducnosti dostane rozum.


Nie tie miesta sa dajú vytvoriť ináč. Nejde len o rohy ale žiadne budovy nepostavia teraz ani tie v pravej časti.


----------



## SunshineBB

CJone said:


> Nie tie miesta sa dajú vytvoriť ináč. Nejde len o rohy ale žiadne budovy nepostavia teraz ani tie v pravej časti.


Ake su ine moznosti rozsirenia? Predpokladam, ze do SEDY ako celku sa nezasahuje, ci?


----------



## simiKE

8000 miest ale stale negarantuje stadion 4. kategorie..to je praveze najlahsia polozka zo zoznamu asi 15 veci


----------



## ayoz

Tak je to najľahšia položka pri výstavbe nového, ale pokiaľ už má hotové tribúny, tak sa to stáva najnáročnejšou.


----------



## simiKE

pristavit nejake lesenia do tych rohov neni problem


----------



## CJone

Rozšíriť sa dá do rohov pri hlavnej tribúne + je tam potreba zmien - priestor pre médiá a neviem čo všetko ešte nemám to naštudované. V každom prípade ne 4. kategóriu sa to dá upraviť, len nie je vôla.


----------



## SunshineBB

Budete mat v Nitre mozno aj noveho najomnika.

Pravdepodobne dalsi unikatny chvilkovy ucastnik nasej superextraklasy. Dami a Pani, Sered. Do ligy chcu urcite, aj ked nemaju stadion, vsak budu hrat v Nitre, to ze tam na nich bude chodit 200 divakov urcite pozdvihne uroven ligy. Asi sa dam zmrazit na 10 rokov, kym skonci toto smiesnotrapne obdobie, lebo na to sa neda pozerat. 

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/336027/sered-podala-prihlasku-do-najvyssej-sutaze-ich-stadion-vsak-nesplna-podmienky/


----------



## ayoz

Keď si to vybojujú a splnia požiadavky, tak prečo by tam hrať nemali? Štadión si zoženú, peniaze asi majú. Ak by mali postupovať len kluby, ktoré môžu hrať v meste, ktoré je v názve klubu, tak to by sa 2. liga ani nemusela hrať, pretože to sú len Prešov a Skalica. A keďže by nemohol hrať ani Prešov, tak jeden z nich by šiel rovno hore, druhý by hral so Senicou a posledný tím tabuľky by sa s ňou len vymenil o rok.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Keď si to vybojujú a splnia požiadavky, tak prečo by tam hrať nemali? Štadión si zoženú, peniaze asi majú.


Nesplnia poziadavky, nemaju stadion. Tak isto Presov nema, je to technicky vzate bezdomovec, neviem preco dostava vynimku za vynimkou. Ked Sered postupi a postavi stadion, nech hra. Ja z toho radost mat nebudem (rovnako zo Senice, Podbrezovej, Moraviec, Skalice, Myjavy, Borcic, a pod), pretoze si zlozenie prve ligy predstavujem inak (hlavne z hladiska marketingu, divackeho potencialu) ale respektujem to. Ale naozaj nerozumiem tym vynimkam za vynimkami. Ak niekto naozaj vykazuje stavebnu cinnost, nech hra kludne v prenajme, ako teraz Nitra v Moravciach, ale ak sa niekde stavia stadion X rokov, tak niekde bude problem. To iste Trencin, kazdorocny aspirant na titul, a z troch stran ihriska je uz druhy rok natiahnuta plachta. Absolutne nikam sa neposunieme, ked sa nenastavia striktne pravidla. Ked sa v cechach rozbehol projekt Stadiony 2003 (tusim to bol ten rok), ani vtedy netusili, aku velku vec spustili. Jasne pravidla, jasne plnenie poziadaviek. Velkemu Baniku zavreli Bazaly na II. cesku ligu, zatial co velky Slovan hra europske pohare na Pasienkoch. Aky pristup, taka liga.


----------



## yes yes and yes

Technicky vzate, tie stadiony de facto nie su majetkami klubov a kluby zase nie su castokrat majetkami miest. Takze je uplne jedno ci hra Sered v Nitre, Inter v Stupave alebo Michalovce v Presove. Prenajimaju si stadion, splnili tym podmienku organizovani zapasov, bodka. Akurat voci miestnym fanusikom je to trochu nefer kedze musia za klubom cestovat. V USA alebo v azijskych megamestach je uplne normalne ze stadion je v radiuse 50 km od akoze sidla klubu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Je uplne normalne porovnavat mesta 20mil+ so Slovenskom?

Trnava moze hrat v Nitre, Trencin v Ziline, Ruzomberok v Bystrici. Normalka nie? Amen ...

A nie, nie je to uplne jedno, ci Sered hra v Nitre alebo Michalovce v Presove. V dobe ked fanusikovia nevedia prist na stadion v centre vlastneho mesta, urcite nebudu cestovat 50 km. Zvlast nie fanusikovia takeho klubu ako Sered. Tak isto ako fanusikovia Presova necestuju do Popradu, a v podstate pre Presovcanov Tatran momentalne neexistuje.


----------



## simiKE

ibaze na slovensku ti na sered v nitre pride 200 ludi a to je vyslovene na plac v najvyssej sutazi podobne jak presov...ano vybojuju ano splnia vsetko ano budu mat kde hrat..ale za jaku cenu.... netesi ma to


----------



## DiegoPele

SunshineBB said:


> Nesplnia poziadavky, nemaju stadion. Tak isto Presov nema, je to technicky vzate bezdomovec, neviem preco dostava vynimku za vynimkou. Ked Sered postupi a postavi stadion, nech hra. Ja z toho radost mat nebudem (rovnako zo Senice, Podbrezovej, Moraviec, Skalice, Myjavy, Borcic, a pod), pretoze si zlozenie prve ligy predstavujem inak (hlavne z hladiska marketingu, divackeho potencialu) ale respektujem to. Ale naozaj nerozumiem tym vynimkam za vynimkami. Ak niekto naozaj vykazuje stavebnu cinnost, nech hra kludne v prenajme, ako teraz Nitra v Moravciach, ale ak sa niekde stavia stadion X rokov, tak niekde bude problem. To iste Trencin, kazdorocny aspirant na titul, a z troch stran ihriska je uz druhy rok natiahnuta plachta. Absolutne nikam sa neposunieme, ked sa nenastavia striktne pravidla. Ked sa v cechach rozbehol projekt Stadiony 2003 (tusim to bol ten rok), ani vtedy netusili, aku velku vec spustili. Jasne pravidla, jasne plnenie poziadaviek. Velkemu Baniku zavreli Bazaly na II. cesku ligu, zatial co velky Slovan hra europske pohare na Pasienkoch. Aky pristup, taka liga.


Ale ved Presov nedostal vynimku ani na polroka,ak ma pamat neklame. Od zaciatku hravaju svoje zapasy v Poprade, kde stadion splna vsetky poziadavky. A vynimka sa da dostat len na jednu poziadavku, ktoru klub nesplna. A aj to len na polroka. Preto Nitra hrava odvetnu cast v ZM. Ja v tom velky problem nevidim, aj ked ma to netesi. Ja si osobne myslim, ze tie pravidla su nastavene dobre. Mozeme polemizovat, ze ci by sa prva liga mala hravat na umelej trave, ze ci je nutne mat poziadavku na minimalny pocet krytych sedaciek a nie sedaciek celkovo atd., ale nie je pravda, ze sa vynimky udeluju krizom krazom. Stadion v Trencine doposial splnal vsetky poziadavky, ktore boli do tejto sezony potrebne. 

Sered si to vybojovala na ihrisku. Ich stadion nedostane vynimku ani na polroka, nakolko tam chyba osvetlenie, dostacujuca kapacita atd. Budu hravat v Nitre? Ved nech hraju. Tesit ma to netesi, ale tak sa kompetentni v Seredi rozhodli a chcu riskovat. Ale pravidla su podla mna nastavene dobre.


----------



## SunshineBB

V podstate ta nic netesi, ale pravidla su urcite nastavene dobre.  ale dobre, nechajme tuto diskusiu , uvidime co bude o rok, dva , tri, kam nas tieto pravidla dovedu


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Nesplnia poziadavky, nemaju stadion. Tak isto Presov nema, je to technicky vzate bezdomovec, neviem preco dostava vynimku za vynimkou. Ked Sered postupi a postavi stadion, nech hra. Ja z toho radost mat nebudem (rovnako zo Senice, Podbrezovej, Moraviec, Skalice, Myjavy, Borcic, a pod), pretoze si zlozenie prve ligy predstavujem inak (hlavne z hladiska marketingu, divackeho potencialu) ale respektujem to. Ale naozaj nerozumiem tym vynimkam za vynimkami. Ak niekto naozaj vykazuje stavebnu cinnost, nech hra kludne v prenajme, ako teraz Nitra v Moravciach, ale ak sa niekde stavia stadion X rokov, tak niekde bude problem. To iste Trencin, kazdorocny aspirant na titul, a z troch stran ihriska je uz druhy rok natiahnuta plachta. Absolutne nikam sa neposunieme, ked sa nenastavia striktne pravidla. Ked sa v cechach rozbehol projekt Stadiony 2003 (tusim to bol ten rok), ani vtedy netusili, aku velku vec spustili. Jasne pravidla, jasne plnenie poziadaviek. Velkemu Baniku zavreli Bazaly na II. cesku ligu, zatial co velky Slovan hra europske pohare na Pasienkoch. Aky pristup, taka liga.


Neviem čo s týmto všetkým má spoločné Slovan a európske poháre na Pasienkoch. tam predsa neurčuje pravidlá SFZ ani ÚLK, ale UEFA.

Ako tu už napísali, kluby si vo väčšine prípadov štadióny len prenajímajú, takže je prakticky jedno, kde si ho prenajmú. Ak by bol problém len s názvom klubu, čo bráni Seredi premenovanie na ŠKF Sereď - Nitra? Nič a budú hrať v meste, ktoré majú v názve. Futbal sa síce robí pre fanúšikov, ale zase keď si to tie kluby vybojovali na ihrisku, tak je nefér voči hráčom ich tam nepustiť, ak splnia podmienky. A čo si budeme hovoriť, pozri sa aké návštevy sú v Senici, Michalovciach, Podbrezovej alebo v ZM a to hrajú doma.


----------



## vitacit

uplne v prvom kole druhej ligy som bol v stupave na inter - sered. dosla slusna partia starsich panov zo serede, vraj cestuju po celom slovensku ale inac vraj fandia spartaku))) v podstate sered je trnavske teritorium....


----------



## simiKE

DiegoPele said:


> Ale ved Presov nedostal vynimku ani na polroka,ak ma pamat neklame.


presov mal vynimku na polroka , potom sa stahoval do popradu


----------



## Azbest

Take zakulisne info z presovskej kuchyne :cheers: ....Dalsi rok druha liga a na 90% ju budeme hrat v Bardejove...bojim sa ze sa staneme takymi vandrakmi po vychodoslovenskych stadionoch...co si urcite taka znacka nezasluzi..koniec koncov nezasluzili si ju viacere kluby ako dukla,inter,lokomotiva,petrzalka...no na druhej strane vidiet zapas Tatran - Inter bude pre mna ovela vacsi zazitok ako pozerat po 20ty krat na vzajomny zapas s moravcami...senicou..podbrezovou...


----------



## Subhuman

Azbest said:


> Take zakulisne info z presovskej kuchyne :cheers: ....Dalsi rok druha liga a na 90% ju budeme hrat v Bardejove...bojim sa ze sa staneme takymi vandrakmi po vychodoslovenskych stadionoch...co si urcite taka znacka nezasluzi..koniec koncov nezasluzili si ju viacere kluby ako dukla,inter,lokomotiva,petrzalka...no na druhej strane vidiet zapas Tatran - Inter bude pre mna ovela vacsi zazitok ako pozerat po 20ty krat na vzajomny zapas s moravcami...senicou..podbrezovou...


V kazdom pripade to ale budete mat aspon blizsie  teda myslim ze to je blizsie o nieco.


----------



## 22.4.2017

slavoski said:


> Prečo sa vlastne v BB nedajú tribúny za bránkami prerobiť tak, ako to majú v poprade. Dve vysoké tribúny takmer až po strop by o dosť navýšili kapacitu. To tam naozaj nie je žiadny priestor?


Z jednej strany (súčasnej B tribúny) sú blízko domy. Zmestiť by sa to tam zmestilo, ale bol by problematický presun okolo štadióna (je tam vjazd na parkovisko, o. i. aj pre autobusy. Tiež neviem ako je to tam so slnkom, tie domy isto nebudú chcieť aby im zimák tienil. A ináč, nejaké zväčšenie B tribúny sa zrejme chystá, v súčasnosti má do 600 miest, po rekonštrukcii má mať cca 950.

Z druhej strany je VIP tribúna, za ňou je z jednej polovice technika chladiaceho systému a z druhej administratívne zázemie klubu. Potom je vzadu len átrium. Ísť by to tam išlo, ale bolo by to asi stavebne dosť náročné (možno by celá budova musela ísť dolu, lebo ak by na ňu nadstavili tribúnu, mohol by byť problém so statikou.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> Staci sa pozriet kolko ludi chodi na zakladnu cast. Stadion bol vypredany mozno tak 5 krat. Slaba liga, slaby marketing, malo financii. Som toho nazoru ze novy stadion moze nakopnut navstevy aj vykonnost timu (vid. hokejove Kosice alebo futbalova Slavia), ale v nasich podmienkach nemozeme cakat ziadne zazraky.
> 
> Co sa tyka rozsirenia , moja predstava je taka. Zhodit sklenenu fasadu za branami, predlzit strechu o jeden dva segmetny, a na obidvoch stranach spravit plnohodnotne tribuny. Taku aka je napr. v Poprade al. v Presove za branami. Vyssia ako po stranach. Tam by sa dala nahnat kapacita.


Zaujmave. No myslim ,ze ked sa bavime o zvysovaniu navstevnosti , tak ako divak s rodinou mam ovela vacsi zaujem sa dostat na pozdlznu tribunu...ako na tribunu za brankou.....mozno nieco ine je FUNklub ale ako bezny divak si myslim,ze je ovela lukrativnejsi pohlad z tychto tribun ako z tych za brankami. Taktiez to nie prave najkrasnejsi pohlad z estetickeho hladiska ked pozdzne tribuny su malicke a za brankami 2 krat take na vysku.....aspon mne to tak pride.Ale beriem aj to ,ze lepsie aj tak ako mat kapacitu 2841divakov na sedenie. Tuto kapacitu akceptujem pre Detvu malicke mesto , mala spadova oblast , tam by som take bral. Ale nie BB. som zvedavy ako to dopadne.neverim tomu ,ze to vedeniu bude jedno z dlhodobe hladiska jednu.... napriklad finale Trencin 6150divakov krasne a Bystrica vacsie mesto 2841 ,resp. ak bude pravda co pises tak 3200 divakov .


----------



## sm2011

22.4.2017 said:


> Z jednej strany (súčasnej B tribúny) sú blízko domy. Zmestiť by sa to tam zmestilo, ale bol by problematický presun okolo štadióna (je tam vjazd na parkovisko, o. i. aj pre autobusy. Tiež neviem ako je to tam so slnkom, tie domy isto nebudú chcieť aby im zimák tienil. A ináč, nejaké zväčšenie B tribúny sa zrejme chystá, v súčasnosti má do 600 miest, po rekonštrukcii má mať cca 950.
> 
> Z druhej strany je VIP tribúna, za ňou je z jednej polovice technika chladiaceho systému a z druhej administratívne zázemie klubu. Potom je vzadu len átrium. Ísť by to tam išlo, ale bolo by to asi stavebne dosť náročné (možno by celá budova musela ísť dolu, lebo ak by na ňu nadstavili tribúnu, mohol by byť problém so statikou.


Mozem sa opytat ktora je B tribuna ? ta kde su skyboxy?


----------



## 22.4.2017

sm2011 said:


> Mozem sa opytat ktora je B tribuna ? ta kde su skyboxy?


B tribúna je za bránou, je to najstaršia tribúna.

A tribúna - za striedačkami. Mimochodom, v presklenom pristore nad ňou sú novinári, kamery a réžia s videorozhodcom. Novinári už teraz majú žalostne málo miesta. Takže odstrániť to je nereálne. Navyše by si získal možno tak 50 miest, keďže stavebne je "3. poschode" len v tej malej časti v strede.

C tribúna - zatiaľ najnovšia, so skyboxami. Tie sú tiež obsadené a klub má z nich pravdepodobne dosť dobrý príjem, určite vyšší ako keby sa tam dali normálne sedačky v 2-3 radoch. A ani tam by tá kapacita nejak nevyskočila.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> Sklenik si pamatam, ale predsa len, po otvoreni Steelky sa stali Kosice TOP hokejove mesto, a niekolkorocne 8 tisicove navstevy boli aj zasluhou noveho stanku.
> Modernizacie stadionov su ako platanie slovenskych ciest. Vacsina extraligovych timov by potrebovala novy 3-5 tisicovy stadionik.
> S vynimkou Trencina. Ten stadion je specificky, dycha historiou, dobre vyzera, je to kotol. Tam by som bol za poriadnu modernizaciu, aby bol protivahou Steel Arene v extralige.


Plne suhlasim . Trencin krasny stadion tie tribuny nadhera....len rekonstrukcia ale zachovat tribuny..... Ostatne tiez som toho nazoru Nitra,Presov,Zilina 5000-5500 . BB ,ZV , Poprad , Martin , + napr.dalsi klub v BA 4000-4500 , LM, Skalica, Piestany , Michalovce , Topolcany - 3000-3800 . Je tu este jedna zaujmava kapacita vs mesto a to je Spisska Nova Ves.....tam ale ta kapacita vysoko prevysuje realne moznosti podla mna.


----------



## sm2011

22.4.2017 said:


> B tribúna je za bránou, je to najstaršia tribúna.
> 
> A tribúna - za striedačkami. Mimochodom, v presklenom pristore nad ňou sú novinári, kamery a réžia s videorozhodcom. Novinári už teraz majú žalostne málo miesta. Takže odstrániť to je nereálne. Navyše by si získal možno tak 50 miest, keďže stavebne je "3. poschode" len v tej malej časti v strede.
> 
> C tribúna - zatiaľ najnovšia, so skyboxami. Tie sú tiež obsadené a klub má z nich pravdepodobne dosť dobrý príjem, určite vyšší ako keby sa tam dali normálne sedačky v 2-3 radoch. A ani tam by tá kapacita nejak nevyskočila.


Chcelo by to zrusit strechu a dostavat oval na kapacitu 4400-4800 a nad tribuny SKyboxy. Samozrejme v ramci dreams...ale bolo by to krasne kulturne a dostatocne pre BB


----------



## CJone

V Nitre sa viac ako 5000 nezmestí ani keby chceli - nie na mieste pôvodného štadióna.


----------



## vitacit

sm2011 said:


> Plne suhlasim . Trencin krasny stadion tie tribuny nadhera....len rekonstrukcia ale zachovat tribuny..... Ostatne tiez som toho nazoru Nitra,Presov,Zilina 5000-5500 . BB ,ZV , Poprad , Martin , + napr.dalsi klub v BA 4000-4500 , LM, Skalica, Piestany , Michalovce , Topolcany - 3000-3800 . Je tu este jedna zaujmava kapacita vs mesto a to je Spisska Nova Ves.....tam ale ta kapacita vysoko prevysuje realne moznosti podla mna.


humenne aj trebisov maju zimaky so slusnou kapacitou.


----------



## Azbest

^^
pozrel som si tie zimaky v Humennom a Trebisove a kapacitu maju naozaj slusnu na nase pomery...dokonca som nasiel video ohladom rekonstrukcie strechy zimneho stadiona v Humennom kde je vidno stadion z kazdej strany a musim povedat ze za taky stadion by sa nemuseli hanbit ani v extralige...

Tu je to video 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x52j6gf


----------



## Jojco

Humenné má naozaj veľmi pekný zimák, ale mne osobne trošku prekáža že niektoré naše staršie štadióny ktoré sa budovali za socializmu majú tribúny len z troch strán.. viem že to nieje žiadna funkčná závada ale z môjho pohľadu sa jedná o dosť výraznú estetickú závadu.. všeobecne veľmi nemusím štadióny kde za jednou bránkou je tribúna a za druhou iba stena prípadne priestor pre rolbu prípadne nejaké kvázi skyboxy (Poprad)
týka sa to aj zimneho štadiona v Ružinove..
otázne je, či by sa niekedy v budúcnosti s tým dalo niečo robiť.. vybúrať stenu a vybudovať tam novú tribúnu by hádam nebol nejaký velký problém či?

veľmi pekný štadión je aj v Prešove a v Spiškej Novej Vsi.. škoda že sa tam nehrá tipsport liga, určite by to bolo oživenie.. a samozrejme veľmi by pomohlo keby sa liga hrala aj v BA na nepelovi.. trebárs nejaká farma slovana alebo iný klub z BA..


----------



## Subhuman

Jojco said:


> Humenné má naozaj veľmi pekný zimák, ale mne osobne trošku prekáža že niektoré naše staršie štadióny ktoré sa budovali za socializmu majú tribúny len z troch strán.. viem že to nieje žiadna funkčná závada ale z môjho pohľadu sa jedná o dosť výraznú estetickú závadu.. všeobecne veľmi nemusím štadióny kde za jednou bránkou je tribúna a za druhou iba stena prípadne priestor pre rolbu prípadne nejaké kvázi skyboxy (Poprad)
> týka sa to aj zimneho štadiona v Ružinove..
> otázne je, či by sa niekedy v budúcnosti s tým dalo niečo robiť.. vybúrať stenu a vybudovať tam novú tribúnu by hádam nebol nejaký velký problém či?
> 
> veľmi pekný štadión je aj v Prešove a v Spiškej Novej Vsi.. škoda že sa tam nehrá tipsport liga, určite by to bolo oživenie.. a samozrejme veľmi by pomohlo keby sa liga hrala aj v BA na nepelovi.. trebárs nejaká farma slovana alebo iný klub z BA..



mozno to mame na Slovensku zakompovane niekde v DNA stavat tri tribuny, vid. dnesne futbalove stadioniky...


----------



## ayoz

Pri hokejových/multifunkčných štadiónoch to nie je zase nič tak netradičné vo svete (pozrite si napr. Royal Arenu v Kodani). Vzhľadom na to, že väčšinou slúžia aj na koncerty. Otázkou je, či sa s tým rátalo aj za komunizmu na slovenských štadiónoch, ale veľa starých nemá jednu tribúnu.


----------



## Azbest

V presove zacinaju demontovat stoziare...











edit: uz by to malo ist...daval som to cez mobil tak sa ospravedlnujem...inak su prve dva stoziare uz dole...hned ako pojdem okolo hodim sem foto

edit2: Nakoniec by mal byt nahradnym stadionom Tatrana Presov v druhej lige stadion v Sabinove...co ma celkom tesi autom od presova asi 15 minut

edit3: len tak pre zaujimavost...vela podobnych prvkov z presovskeho stadiona som si vsimol aj na stadione v Prievidzi..neviem ci to nejak suvisi alebo to je len zhoda nahod ale najma svetelne stoziare maju takmer rovnake :cheers:
tu je foto z prievidze 










dokonca i svetelnu tabulu maju rovnaku ako my :lol:


----------



## simiKE

mne to nejde pozret


----------



## vitacit

Azbest said:


> V presove zacinaju demontovat stoziare...
> 
> edit2: Nakoniec by mal byt nahradnym stadionom Tatrana Presov v druhej lige stadion v Sabinove...co ma celkom tesi autom od presova asi 15 minut
> 
> dokonca i svetelnu tabulu maju rovnaku ako my :lol:


coze ??? u nas v oscar city budu konare hrat ? a videl sfz nasu marakanu pri kupalisku ?))))


----------



## simiKE

celkom v pohode tam mate tu tribunu..to staci na 2. ligu..


----------



## CJone

*Nitriansky štadión aktuálne*

http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sportoviska/65636-rekonstrukcia-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-nitre-priebeh-buracich-prac-a-vystavby


----------



## chefe

CJone said:


> *Nitriansky štadión aktuálne*
> 
> http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/sportoviska/65636-rekonstrukcia-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-nitre-priebeh-buracich-prac-a-vystavby


Inac na tom stadione je len 9 radov sedaciek. Nemalo ich byt 10?


----------



## slavoski

chefe said:


> Inac na tom stadione je len 9 radov sedaciek. Nemalo ich byt 10?


Tak ako to poznam z ostatnych SEDA stadionov, tak jeden rad sedadiel je aj uplne hore pri stene. Takže kľud a nestresujme zase :bash:


----------



## ayoz

Ako keby to nebolo jedno. 8, 9 alebo 10 radov, vždy to bude len rovnaká Seda


----------



## slavoski

Na FB stráne SEDA je zopár pekných fotiek z Nitrianského štadiôny.
https://www.facebook.com/4760428524...895660170221/2231895340170253/?type=3&theater


----------



## SunshineBB

Keby ta strecha bola aspon biela :bash:


----------



## Azbest

Jedine vdaka Nitrianskemu hradu som si uvedomil ze fotka je robena v Nitre a nie v Poprade alebo Senici :lol:


----------



## 22.4.2017

Tak toto je fakt škoda. Premárnená šanca na SEDU, ktorá by konečne vyzerala obstojne (ak nerátam Karvinú, keďže tu sa bavíme o Slovensku).

Ešte z nedávnych záberov sa mi zdalo, žeby tam mohli dať aspoň svetlejší odtieň modrej, ale evidentne nemohli.

A tie náhodne pohádzané biele sedačky sú skôr na smiech. Neverím, že biele a svetlejšie modré sedačky sú drahšie. Kľudne tam mohli spraviť niečo na tento spôsob:


----------



## FinoSK

22.4.2017 said:


> Tak toto je fakt škoda. Premárnená šanca na SEDU, ktorá by konečne vyzerala obstojne (ak nerátam Karvinú, keďže tu sa bavíme o Slovensku).
> 
> Ešte z nedávnych záberov sa mi zdalo, žeby tam mohli dať aspoň svetlejší odtieň modrej, ale evidentne nemohli.
> 
> A tie náhodne pohádzané biele sedačky sú skôr na smiech. Neverím, že biele a svetlejšie modré sedačky sú drahšie. Kľudne tam mohli spraviť niečo na tento spôsob:


omg, na smiech je tvoj vkus, hlavne, že máš sebavedomie a máš pravo poučovať, čo by tam malo byť a čo nie. Sebareflexia level 99


----------



## 22.4.2017

^^ Zaujímavá mentálna diarrhea. Neviem, kde si prišiel na to, že niekoho poučujem. Vkus je každého osobná vec, ak sa tebe viac páči Senica 3.0 ako niečo originálne, tak prosím. A neviem čo to má so sebareflexiou. Ja štadióny nestaviam ani nenavrhujem, tak neviem o akej sebareflexii tu splietaš. Nadýchni sa a choď si dať lieky.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne, že keď som tu tvrdil, že to bude Senica 3.0 (aj keď možno je to 3.1, lebo sú tam tie random pohodené svetlomodré sedačky), tak ste mi tu tvrdili, že nieee, bude to iné, poriadna Seda... Bohužiaľ, nič také neexistuje. A ja neviem, či zástupcovia klubov sú retardovaní alebo ich vydierajú, alebo proste Seda má 90% zľavu na "all blue", pretože si nedokážem vysvetliť, čo vedie už tretie mesto, ktoré stavia tento typ tribúny k tomu, aby zvolilo úplne to isté, ako predchádzajúce dve. Pritom Myjava, Bardejov, Žiar alebo Zvolen si dokázali zvoliť aspoň vlastný dizajn. 

Inak, *22.4.2017* (neviem čo ten dátum znamená, ale je to fakt dementný nick, sorry  ), niečo nové o Štiavničkách? Tradične je okolo toho zase rok ticho od posledných jemných náznakov nejakej informácie zo strany VŠC. Je už nejaký projekt a má sa naozaj začať na jeseň alebo ako?


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Inak, *22.4.2017* (neviem čo ten dátum znamená, ale je to fakt dementný nick, sorry  ),


Zisk prveho titulu Iskry?


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Zisk prveho titulu Iskry?


*Baranov... Alebo sa volá Slavomír, prípadne je to ekológ a oslavuje Deň zeme


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Hlavne, že keď som tu tvrdil, že to bude Senica 3.0 (aj keď možno je to 3.1, lebo sú tam tie random pohodené svetlomodré sedačky), tak ste mi tu tvrdili, že nieee, bude to iné, poriadna Seda... Bohužiaľ, nič také neexistuje. A ja neviem, či zástupcovia klubov sú retardovaní alebo ich vydierajú, alebo proste Seda má 90% zľavu na "all blue", pretože si nedokážem vysvetliť, čo vedie už tretie mesto, ktoré stavia tento typ tribúny k tomu, aby zvolilo úplne to isté, ako predchádzajúce dve. Pritom Myjava, Bardejov, Žiar alebo Zvolen si dokázali zvoliť aspoň vlastný dizajn.
> 
> Inak, *22.4.2017* (neviem čo ten dátum znamená, ale je to fakt dementný nick, sorry  ), niečo nové o Štiavničkách? Tradične je okolo toho zase rok ticho od posledných jemných náznakov nejakej informácie zo strany VŠC. Je už nejaký projekt a má sa naozaj začať na jeseň alebo ako?


ked som isiel v sobotu okolo tak tam nieco vymeriavali, ale moze to byt len plany poplach


----------



## simiKE

podla mna s tymi SEDA sedackami to bude tak ze proste maju len zakladne farby (alebo su zakladne za lepsie ceny) ...a klub si vyberie co je najblizsie jeho farbam...aj ked senica si mohla dat napr cervene, ale modra je neutralna farba


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> ked som isiel v sobotu okolo tak tam nieco vymeriavali, ale moze to byt len plany poplach


Skor asi cyklo.

Ja by som teraz privital, keby preistotu este chvilu pockali, nech ma Dukla kde odohrat sezonu kym sa prestahuje do Radvane. Aby nemusela II.ligu hrat mimo mesta.

Mne osobne teraz viac zalezi na novom futbalovom stadione vv Radvani ako na reko Stiavniciek. Pokial tam Dukla hrat nebude, ten stadion asi navstevovat nebudem ani ja.


----------



## ayoz

Majú aj iné farby, však si pozri na ich stránke komu každému robia sedačky. Len na Tehelnom poli budú mať tri odtiene modrej (vrátane belasej).


----------



## FinoSK

22.4.2017 said:


> ^^ Zaujímavá mentálna diarrhea. Neviem, kde si prišiel na to, že niekoho poučujem. Vkus je každého osobná vec, ak sa tebe viac páči Senica 3.0 ako niečo originálne, tak prosím. A neviem čo to má so sebareflexiou. Ja štadióny nestaviam ani nenavrhujem, tak neviem o akej sebareflexii tu splietaš. Nadýchni sa a choď si dať lieky.


nestavaš ani nenavrhuješ, to je ten problem, kde ti chyba sebareflexia. Ked nemam vkus, tak nedavam posmešne komentare, skus si predstavit 9radovu tribunu s hentakym prechodom farieb preboha. Ked nemam vkus, tak sa snažim aspon pisat trošku pokornejšie, nie ako vševed a strapnit sa.


----------



## ayoz

FinoSK said:


> nestavaš ani nenavrhuješ, to je ten problem, kde ti chyba sebareflexia. Ked nemam vkus, tak nedavam posmešne komentare, skus si predstavit 9radovu tribunu s hentakym prechodom farieb preboha. Ked nemam vkus, tak sa snažim aspon pisat trošku pokornejšie, nie ako vševed a strapnit sa.


Neviem ako na 10-radovej, ale na 6-radovej to vyzerá v pohode. Navyše v Nitre by to šlo len medzi dvoma odtieňmi modrej, resp. medzi belasou a bielou, čo sú určite podobnejšie farby ako má Žiar.










A vlastne keby sa mi chcelo, určite by som našiel aj nejaký štadión s 10 radmi a takým prechodom farieb.


----------



## FinoSK

ayoz said:


> Neviem ako na 10-radovej, ale na 6-radovej to vyzerá v pohode. Navyše v Nitre by to šlo len medzi dvoma odtieňmi modrej, resp. medzi belasou a bielou, čo sú určite podobnejšie farby ako má Žiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vlastne keby sa mi chcelo, určite by som našiel aj nejaký štadión s 10 radmi a takým prechodom farieb.


to je ten problém, že podľa mna to vyzerá hrozne. Nedá sa to porovnavať s velkymi štadionmi, ako na tej fotke, kde sa dá urobiš krasný prechod, ktorý na tak malom štadione neurobiš a za mna osobne je určite lepšie riešenie to, čo je tam teraz. Samozrejme, neni to uplne dokonale, napr tiež by som bol za bielu strechu, ale pointa toho bola iná. Išlo o tu lacnu kritiku, šlo to vyjadriť aj slušne a povedať, že to je moj nazor a nie to povyšiť svätú pravdu, ako keby sa tu objavil sam velky architekt.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne sa mi nezdá, že by sa Deň zeme nejako povyšoval. Však nenapísal, že len to čo sa páči jemu je jediným správnym riešením. Akurát, že by to bolo lepšie ako tie bodky. Podľa teba zase vyzerá hrozne ten Žiar, mne sa páči. Ale nemám tu kvôli tomu hysterické výlevy ako ty. Tak trochu uber plyn.


----------



## FinoSK

ayoz said:


> Hlavne sa mi nezdá, že by sa Deň zeme nejako povyšoval. Však nenapísal, že len to čo sa páči jemu je jediným správnym riešením. Akurát, že by to bolo lepšie ako tie bodky. Podľa teba zase vyzerá hrozne ten Žiar, mne sa páči. Ale nemám tu kvôli tomu hysterické výlevy ako ty. Tak trochu uber plyn.


tak moje ma od hysterickych vylovov daleko narozdiel od teba a tu tvojho kolegu, čo tu onanujete kazdy druhy den nad nejakym štadionom, čo je tam nasmiech a ako by to malo byť, ake prechody farieb a aky konštrukčny system bez sebamenšieho bližšieho poznania konkretneho štadiona a situacie okolo neho.


----------



## 22.4.2017

ayoz said:


> Hlavne sa mi nezdá, že by sa Deň zeme nejako povyšoval. Však nenapísal, že len to čo sa páči jemu je jediným správnym riešením. Akurát, že by to bolo lepšie ako tie bodky. Podľa teba zase vyzerá hrozne ten Žiar, mne sa páči. Ale nemám tu kvôli tomu hysterické výlevy ako ty. Tak trochu uber plyn.


Ekológ Slavomír by sa zrejme o šport nezaujímal :lol: 

Presne tak, navyše ani som nespomenul, žeby to mal byť ideál, bol to len ako jeden z príkladov, čo by mohlo byť lepšie :nuts: , tak nechápem tú žlč, ktorá tu vykypela. 

SunshineBB - žiaľ, nemám žiadne nové info. Po postupe Dukly sa bude zrejme vybavovať výnimka pre Štiavničky. Tipujem, že jeseň sa odohrá tam a zatiaľ sa postaví v Radvani štadión pre 2. ligu. Uvidíme.



FinoSK said:


> tak moje ma od hysterickych vylovov daleko narozdiel od teba a tu tvojho kolegu, čo tu onanujete kazdy druhy den nad nejakym štadionom, čo je tam nasmiech a ako by to malo byť, ake prechody farieb a aky konštrukčny system bez sebamenšieho bližšieho poznania konkretneho štadiona a situacie okolo neho.


Prosím ťa, nestrápňuj sa už. Ani v jednom jedinom príspevku pred Nitrou som štadióny nekritizoval. Môžeš si to skontrolovať. A ani tam nekritizujem štadión ako taký, ale to, že tam malo byť niečo lepšie a nakoniec je tam Senica 3.0.

Úprimne, prajem každému mestu na Slovensku čo najlepší a najkrajší možný futbalový stánok. Preto sa mi to nepáči, lebo pri minimálnej snahe navyše to mohlo byť lepšie. 

Ápropos, vkus. Evidentne sa chalanom viac páči štadión v Žiari ako v Senici/Poprade/Nitre, tak ten zlý vkus bude asi inde. A musím s nimi súhlasiť, bol som na všetkých a Žiar, aj keď je skromnejší, pôsobí celkovo zaujímavejšie, originálnejšie.


----------



## Nihillek

*FC Nitra*

Tak najnovsie foto. Inak podla mna farba sedaciek je v bledsom otiene ako v Senici a Poprade, akurat nestastne zvolena farba strechy hadze modry tien na sedacky. Je to pekne vidno na obrazku nizsie.


----------



## CJone

Bohužiaľ túto teóriu stále podporuje aj štát. hno:


----------



## sivo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoeLgDVZBN0 
Nitra pokladanie noveho travnika


----------



## Azbest

Ten travnik v nitre je cisto prirodny alebo kombinacia umelej a prirodnej travy? viete niekto ?

fakt mi to nedalo pani a kusal som si silou mocou do jazyka..teda do prstov ale nemozem si odpustit a ulavit svojmu egu :lol: a viem ze to tu bolo uz tisickrat povedane ale...ked som videl tie posledne zabery videa na cely stadion tak ma trosku zamrazilo...takmer identicky vizual ako poprad a spol...je mi to velmi luto ze take mesto ako nitra stratila svoj punc jedinecnosti...ako maly chlapec som dost casto sledoval slovensky futbal v televizii a kedze som nemal sajnu kto s kym hraje jedinym voditkom bolo premna stadion na ktorom sa zapas odohraval a takto nejako som postupne spoznaval kluby v nasej lige (tehelne pole pre mna znamenalo vysoke topole okolo stadiona,inter bratislava to boli zltocierne farby po celom stadione...dukla BB to bol jednoznacne atleticky oval na ktorom sa konalo mnozstvo sutazi...Trnava-vysoke ploty a tribuny za brankami,Nitra-betonovy oval s peknou svetelnou tabulou a hodinami,trencin to boli jednoznacne ''lizatka'' s krasnym hradom v pozadi atd atd....zial dnes by som nerozoznal z televizie druholigovy poprad od prvoligovej nitry ci senice...


----------



## 017701

kombinacia umelej a prirodnej sa robi tak, ze sa tam tie umele vlakna "prisiju" pomocou stroja az po polozeni travnika nie? takto sa poklada len prirodny, opravte ma niekto ak sa mylim


----------



## schnek1

Azbest said:


> Ten travnik v nitre je cisto prirodny alebo kombinacia umelej a prirodnej travy? viete niekto ?
> 
> fakt mi to nedalo pani a kusal som si silou mocou do jazyka..teda do prstov ale nemozem si odpustit a ulavit svojmu egu :lol: a viem ze to tu bolo uz tisickrat povedane ale...ked som videl tie posledne zabery videa na cely stadion tak ma trosku zamrazilo...takmer identicky vizual ako poprad a spol...je mi to velmi luto ze take mesto ako nitra stratila svoj punc jedinecnosti...ako maly chlapec som dost casto sledoval slovensky futbal v televizii a kedze som nemal sajnu kto s kym hraje jedinym voditkom bolo premna stadion na ktorom sa zapas odohraval a takto nejako som postupne spoznaval kluby v nasej lige (tehelne pole pre mna znamenalo vysoke topole okolo stadiona,inter bratislava to boli zltocierne farby po celom stadione...dukla BB to bol jednoznacne atleticky oval na ktorom sa konalo mnozstvo sutazi...Trnava-vysoke ploty a tribuny za brankami,Nitra-betonovy oval s peknou svetelnou tabulou a hodinami,trencin to boli jednoznacne ''lizatka'' s krasnym hradom v pozadi atd atd....zial dnes by som nerozoznal z televizie druholigovy poprad od prvoligovej nitry ci senice...


Ten vzhľad štadióna tu bol naozaj už veľmi veľa krát preberaný, čo je ale ešte viac zarážajúce je riešenie detailov na tom štadióne. 

Pre mňa asi najhoršou vecou je tá cca 2m široká medzera medzi piatym radom a zvyškom hlavnej tribúny. na tejto fotke je to trochu vidieť:









Takisto aj čo sa týka vnútorných priestorov to nie je bohviečo. Napríklad VIP priestory sú úplná blamáž:









Okrem toho je tam kopec iných nedoriešených alebo zle riešených detailov ako sú napríklad nedostatočné oplotenie medzi sektormi, žiadna úprava priestoru v tej "medzere" hlavnej tribúny (momentálne sú tam smeti, nebude tam ani len vysiata tráva), vo VIP mali byť pôvodne rovnaké sedadlá ako na zvyšku štadióna (našťastie po tlaku vedenia klubu budú iné), sociálne zariadenia a bufety budú v kontajneroch pod tribúnami (aj to sa zredukoval počet z 8 na 5), neupravený priestor pod SEDA tribúnami (okrem teda tých kontajnerov) a kopec ďalších vecí, na ktoré si teraz ani nespomeniem.


----------



## michaelse

jakub_ba said:


> kombinacia umelej a prirodnej sa robi tak, ze sa tam tie umele vlakna "prisiju" pomocou stroja az po polozeni travnika nie? takto sa poklada len prirodny, opravte ma niekto ak sa mylim


 noo videl som dve verzie, ta co sa robila v trnave ze sa nasiju vlakna do hotoveho travnika
alebo taka moznost hybridneho travnika je ze sa na zrovnany teren polozi taka ako keby rohoz alebo synteticky koberec s umelymi vlaknami a donich sa zapracuje asi 2cm pieskovej zeminy a zaseje sa osivo travy a korene travy prerastu pod tu rohoz a kosi sa cca 1,5-2cm nad umelim vlaknom,pouziva sa to hlavne na cast ihriska tzv 16nastku kde je najviac namahana trava ale su aj stadiony kde je komplet ihrisko takto spravene


----------



## chefe

V nitre je uz polozena trava aj sedacky na seda tribunach. 
http://www.fortunaliga.sk/photo/redactor/3cfe1a55f357857cf3a5e70ab5b99a47.jpg


----------



## siravak

Minule tu niekto riesil kapacitu v Michalovciach.

https://michalovce.dnes24.sk/na-mic...-dalsia-oprava-pozrite-si-co-sa-chysta-304067


----------



## simiKE

kde je tam tych 1500 miest na statie ? myslel som si ze je to uz komplet na sedenie


----------



## [email protected]

Tak sa nám konečne rysuje aspoň nejaký "facelift" na zimnom štadióne v ZV...za mňa aspoň konečne pribudne nejaké prestrešenie keď sa čaká v rade na lístky alebo kamarátov v daždi...keby každý rok alebo dva spravili niečo aj v interiéri v podobnom štýle, tak by z toho mohol byť slušný stánok i keď nie nový


----------



## SunshineBB

Do novej sezony uz pojdu s novou kockou, a pokial som dobre cital (neviem uz kde) dost viditelne upravy caka aj zbytok interieru. Satne maju uz spravene.


----------



## hellwar9

počul som, že tribúny na státie sa majú zväčšovať a spojiť s tribunami na sedenie, či to bude nadalej státie to neviem


----------



## SunshineBB

hellwar9 said:


> počul som, že tribúny na státie sa majú zväčšovať a spojiť s tribunami na sedenie, či to bude nadalej státie to neviem


Ak to chcu dat vsetko na sedenie (je rok 2018) tak potom to rozsirenie je nutnost aby zachovali aspon terajsiu kapacitu. Nastastie na ZV zimaku je na to miesta dost nie?


----------



## siravak

Cize, (podla SITA), bude jednak v Trencine 11.5K stadionik. To by bolo tak akurat...(aj ked som bol vzdy zastancom vacsich kapacit). 

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/346918...a-arena-ma-byt-sladkou-odmenou-pre-fanusikov/


----------



## Lacko

MFK Zemplin Michalovce



> Okrem prestavby v kádri sa uskutočnili aj rekonštrukčné práce vo vnútri štadióna. Tie sa týkali šatní, presscentra, rozcvičovane či VIP miestností. Všetky tieto opravy sa realizovali v rámci finančných prostriedkov, ktoré dostal klub ešte vlani na vyhrievaný trávnik. „Práce sú takmer hotové. Rekonštrukciu vnútorných priestorov sme robili preto, *aby štadión spĺňal kategóriu tri.* Do konca mesiaca by sme mali dostať aj oficiálny „pasport“ na to, že náš štadión spĺňa podmienky na túto kategóriu,“ uviedol Štefan Laurinčík.


Zdroj.


----------



## Azbest

*ŠKF iClinic Sereď bude najskôr hrávať v Myjave a neskôr by sa chcel presťahovať do Nitry.*
_
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/227889-...-bez-stadiona-hraci-chcu-drat-trenky-za-sered_

No kokos dalsi bezdomovec v lige...ale seredi tu ligu minimalne na rok prajem poctivo si ju vydreli a je pravda ze hraci nemozu za to na akom stadione hravaju...


----------



## ayoz

A že vraj do budúcnosti lánujú štadión... By ma zaujímalo do akej vzdialenej budúcnosti.


----------



## chefe

Na popradskom zimnom štadióne končia s rekonštrukciou ľadovej plochy a výmenou technológie chladenia.

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/347326/na-zimnom-stadione-v-poprade-rekonstruuju-plochu-otvorit-ho-chcu-uz-v-auguste/


----------



## morko87

ayoz said:


> A že vraj do budúcnosti lánujú štadión... By ma zaujímalo do akej vzdialenej budúcnosti.


Tak co dal klub informacie na svojom facebooku pod prispevkom o tlacovke, tak momentalne pracuju este len na projekte.


----------



## SunshineBB

morko87 said:


> Tak co dal klub informacie na svojom facebooku pod prispevkom o tlacovke, tak momentalne pracuju este len na projekte.


Takze stavat ho zacnu az ked budu naspat v II.ige


----------



## stanley-SK

*Nitra*

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/348142...-a-stabilizovanym-kadrom-ciel-je-do-6-miesta/

Ach jaj, ta hlavna tribuna, dalo by sa to spravit 100krat lepsie .. hno:


----------



## ayoz

Celý štadión by sa dal spraviť stokrát lepšie. Keď sa dokončí Tehelné pole a Trenčín bude to najškaredší štadión v lige.


----------



## stanley-SK

Ja by som este tu Sedu prekusol, keby bola naozaj poriadne zrekonstuovana hlavna tribuna...ale toto je tragedia, hlavne tie spodne rady s presvitajucimi oknami, a vsetko natrete na modro :bash: ... to nepatri do krajskeho meta ale na dedinu..


----------



## Nihillek

Na slovenske pomery uplne v pohode stadion. Je to lowcost, ale to sa vedelo od zaciatku, tak nerozumiem tym prekvapenym vyrazom. Lepsie ako ta zrucanina co tam bola predtym. A hlavna tribuna s novymi sedackami bude vyzerat v pohode IMHO.


----------



## chefe

IMHO = in my humble opinion


----------



## SunshineBB

Nitra je fajn. Tie dva rady navyse a solidna hlavna tribuna z toho robi to prijatelne minimum, aby to nebola skatula typu Poprad/Senica. Navyse ten stadion nie je dokonceny. Dalsia vec, ze Nitra je sice tradicny klub, ale s nejakymi uspechmi si za poslednych 30 rokov mozu s Presovom podat ruky, a Dukla tiez patri do tejto skupinky "velikanov", ktory toho vlastne v poslednej dobe dosiahli menej ako "nejaky" Trencin ci Ruzomberok. 

Treba sa na to pozriet na akej ruine hrala Nitra este v roku 2017 futbal. Vsak sme mala krajina, solidne stadiony su v BA, TT (cize v podstate tam kde by mali byt), DAC neratam, a v Ziline ci Nitre sa nemame podla mna za co az tak velmi hanbit. Dukla,Presov a Kosice su vo hviezdach ale verim ze budu min na urovni Nitry. 

Ja povazujem za preslap take stadiony ako ma Myjava, Bardejov, Zvolen a pod, dufam vsak ze taketo sa v prve lige uz nikdy neukazu. Moravce a Podbrezova su specificke, lebo to tam sice vyzera troska ako na dedine, ale tie stadioniky nie su az take strasne.


----------



## ayoz

Ja stále nechápem ako sa tu velebia tie 2 rady navyše... však to je nič. Trochu vyššia kapacita, o ktorú pri Sedách vôbec nejde. Inak to vyzerá úplne rovnako ako ostatné, len je to o pár cm vyššie. 

Poriadne štadióny u nás v najbližšej dobe budú mať len Slovan, Trnava a DAC. Snáď po nich aj Trenčín, Košice a Petržalka. Žilina je ok, ale predsa len to nie je betónový štadión, ale oceľové lešenia. Ružomberku a Michalovciam chýbajú tribúny. Podbrezová a ZM sú ok, ale maličké.

Sedy sú proste v každom druhom meste a už to naozaj nie je pekné a je jedno či má 6, 8 alebo 10 radov. Jasné, funkciu to splní, ale nič viac. Na druhú stranu pri tých smiešnych rozpočtoch sa nemôžeme čudovať. Navyše nikto s tou Sedou nespravil celý štadión a normálne to vyzerá len v Poprade. Nitra tú hlavnú tribúnu spravila fakt dieltantsky s tou prístavbou strechy a pridanými radmi pred oknami. Som zvedavý na Prešov, kde je šanca aspoň na slušnú hlavnú tribúnu, ale pri tom ich škrtaní rozpočtu ktovie čo to nakoniec bude. Na záver dúfam, že ak už sa v BB má naozaj stavať národný atletický štadión (aj keď to sa má už pomaly 4 roky), tak to spravia poriadne,. Bohužiaľ, na Slovensku prívlastok národný neznamená záruku kvality, takže uvidíme.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> ....DAC neratam, a....


Preco? Zabudol si ratat?


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Preco? Zabudol si ratat?


Stadion Dunajskej Stredy nie je vysledkom rozvoja sportu a futbalu na Slovensku. DAC ako futbalovy klub pre mna neexistuje. Este raz opakujem, PRE MNA. Tym padom tuto diskusiu nemusime dalej rozvijat.


----------



## simiKE

aspon dali nejake bodiky do narodneho koeficientu ..inac mas pravdu


----------



## 017701

k tymto saskarnam len tolko, ze ked si naposledy vo vzajomnom zapase dal slovan na dresy napis "ZA SLOVENSKO" mala dunajska viac slovakov v zaklade ako slovan


----------



## Azbest

k tymto saskarnam len tolko...DAC je madarsky futbalovy klub se vsim vsudy...nebavme sa len o fanusikoch ale take provokacne akcie ako napr. uvodny vykop zahaji madarska sportovkyna...nebavme sa o tom ze 100% pokrikov je v madarcine a azda najcastejsi je RIA RIA HUNGARIA...Dunajska Streda je slovenske mesto leziace na Slovensku a aby si tam slovak mal problem objednat pivo alebo najst cestu na stadion?? to je nonsens...ale asi to velmi nepatri do tejto temy takze akakolvek diskusia tu je uplne zbytocna... :cheers:


----------



## simiKE

inac nema niekto aktualne fotky ako to pokracuje s renovovanim zimneho stadiona v liptovskom mikulasi ?


----------



## 017701

Azbest said:


> k tymto saskarnam len tolko...


ja to beriem ako saskarne z oboch stran, len slovanu to moc nevyslo vtedy, ked sa teda uz museli ponizit na uroven provokacii od dac..


----------



## Milos999

stanley-SK said:


> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/348142...-a-stabilizovanym-kadrom-ciel-je-do-6-miesta/
> 
> Ach jaj, ta hlavna tribuna, dalo by sa to spravit 100krat lepsie .. hno:


Mo mas pravdu... Tato SEDA skladacka ma daleko aj k tomuto https://t1.aimg.sk/magaziny/4uOVLTU...XJ0&h=gz6udemvK5wHjStjJpLYnQ&e=2145916800&v=2


----------



## simiKE

ved na tej vizualizacii je presne ta seda skladacka co tam aj naozaj je


----------



## chefe

V trencine na zimaku menia chladiaci system a zaroven obnovuju ladovu plochu.

https://www.micega.sk/novinky/zimny-stadion-pavla-demitru-v-trencine-v-rekonstrukcii/


----------



## pinkfloyd91

Zimný štadión v Trenčíne vyzerá uboho. Výstavba nového je asi utópia, že? Škoda, že tak hokejové mesto má takú búdu.


----------



## 017701

tiez pozeram ze odkedy som na strednej pozeraval extraligu sa tam nic nezmenilo


----------



## Ayran

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Zimný štadión v Trenčíne vyzerá uboho. Výstavba nového je asi utópia, že? Škoda, že tak hokejové mesto má takú búdu.


trenčiansky štadion ,je celkom dobre postaveny, im novy netreba, skor nejaku rozumnu rekonštrukciu


----------



## Azbest

Clovek by povedal ze su to zabery zo IV ligy Zapad.....:banana::banana:


https://www.instagram.com/p/BlyR2kuDJ-S/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## CJone

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Zimný štadión v Trenčíne vyzerá uboho. Výstavba nového je asi utópia, že? Škoda, že tak hokejové mesto má takú búdu.


Čo ja viem tak Trenčín by mal dostať nový štadión. Nitra nový, alebo prestavba.


----------



## SunshineBB

CJone said:


> Čo ja viem tak Trenčín by mal dostať nový štadión. Nitra nový, alebo prestavba.


Toto pocujem prvy krat. Viem ze v Trencine maju stavat novy stadion, ale bez hladiska, nie arenu ktora nahradi zimak.


----------



## simiKE

v trencine to chcu cele zrekonstruovat postupne..ale to sa slubuje uz dlho


----------



## chefe

Hladal som, ako vyzera momentalne zimny stadion v kezmarku. Pozitivne je, ze sa chystaju na ligu.



















PA: nwviem preco tie obrazky nechce ukazat. Ked su s hhtp://, tak neukaze ani link...


----------



## Ayran

chefe said:


> Hladal som, ako vyzera momentalne zimny stadion v kezmarku. Pozitivne je, ze sa chystaju na ligu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA: nwviem preco tie obrazky nechce ukazat. Ked su s hhtp://, tak neukaze ani link...


^^ replay

edit, nejak to zrusili


----------



## freestiler16

V Žiari nad Hronom prebieha rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna. Obnovuje sa tribúna opláštenie a chladenie. Momentálne sa pracuje na novom betónovom podklade pre hraciu plochu a tribúny. Viac v článku:
https://www.ziar.sk/zimny-stadion-sa-meni-na-moderny-sportovy-stanok/


----------



## eMKejx

Ziar ide do extraligy ci co? vypada to pekne na tej vizualizacii, ta kocka je realna? v clanku sa nespomina.


----------



## Milos999

Pali_PO said:


> *Prešovskí poslanci odklepli peniaze na nový futbalový štadión*
> 
> Pochybujem, ze ten stadion v Presove bude vyzerat podla vizualizacie co je spojena s clankom... Uz aj laik usudi, ze kapacita 5000 divakov je strasne malo a aj obrazky vizualizacie z osvetlenim ukazuju nieco ine ! Tuto vizualizaciu uz tu predcasom niekto zverejnil a pisal ze kapacita bude 7000 divakov... https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2074...ali-burat-skoncit-maju-do-troch-mesiacov.html
> Co by davalo aj zmysel ! Len ze by to nakoniec nebola SEDA modra skladacka ako vsade ako v Nitre, Senici v Bardejove v Poprade atd...


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> Ja stále nechápem ako sa tu velebia tie 2 rady navyše... však to je nič. Trochu vyššia kapacita, o ktorú pri Sedách vôbec nejde. Inak to vyzerá úplne rovnako ako ostatné, len je to o pár cm vyššie.
> 
> Poriadne štadióny u nás v najbližšej dobe budú mať len Slovan, Trnava a DAC. Snáď po nich aj Trenčín, Košice a Petržalka. Žilina je ok, ale predsa len to nie je betónový štadión, ale oceľové lešenia. Ružomberku a Michalovciam chýbajú tribúny. Podbrezová a ZM sú ok, ale maličké.
> 
> Sedy sú proste v každom druhom meste a už to naozaj nie je pekné a je jedno či má 6, 8 alebo 10 radov. Jasné, funkciu to splní, ale nič viac. Na druhú stranu pri tých smiešnych rozpočtoch sa nemôžeme čudovať. Navyše nikto s tou Sedou nespravil celý štadión a normálne to vyzerá len v Poprade. Nitra tú hlavnú tribúnu spravila fakt dieltantsky s tou prístavbou strechy a pridanými radmi pred oknami. Som zvedavý na Prešov, kde je šanca aspoň na slušnú hlavnú tribúnu, ale pri tom ich škrtaní rozpočtu ktovie čo to nakoniec bude. Na záver dúfam, že ak už sa v BB má naozaj stavať národný atletický štadión (aj keď to sa má už pomaly 4 roky), tak to spravia poriadne,. Bohužiaľ, na Slovensku prívlastok národný neznamená záruku kvality, takže uvidíme.


Chvalabohu za tie tribuny co ma MFK Zemplin ! Co ti na nich vadi ha ? Vzdy lepsie nez modre kvazi autobusovo-zastavkove SEDA skladacky ! Mimochodom keby si nevedel tak existuje plan na rozsirenie existujucich tribun michalovskeho stadiona a nie tak prilis stary... Spomina sa to aj tu:
http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/na-dostavbu-stadiona-v-michalovciach-z/248949-clanok.html


----------



## freestiler16

eMKejx said:


> Ziar ide do extraligy ci co? vypada to pekne na tej vizualizacii, ta kocka je realna? v clanku sa nespomina.


Bohuzial, viac informacii o tejto rekonstrukcii nemam. Nasiel som rozpis zo zasadnutia mestskej rady kde boli prilozeny aj podorys stadionu. Ked ma niekto zaujem moze si to prestudovat
https://www.ziar.sk/data-files/ziar/download/msz_16102017_bod2_zimny_stadion.pdf


----------



## chefe

na podorise to posobi, ze tribuna bude z kazdej strany. To sa mi pozdava.


----------



## simiKE

Milos999 said:


> Len ze by to nakoniec nebola SEDA modra skladacka ako vsade ako v Nitre, Senici v Bardejove v Poprade atd...


ved na tej vizualizacii vidis ze okrem hlavnej tribuny je to SEDA  takze ano, seda to bude len v zelenej variante


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> ved na tej vizualizacii vidis ze okrem hlavnej tribuny je to SEDA  takze ano, seda to bude len v zelenej variante


Na vizualizáciach je čierna, nie? 

*@milos999 * v Michalovciach sa mi nepáči, že za bránami sú len 3 nekryté schody so sedačkami, to naozaj nie je lepšie ako Seda. A to, že existuje plán na rozšírenie je pekné (neviem síce načo v MI), ale bavíme sa o momentálnom stave.


----------



## Nihillek

*Nitra stadion*

Zdroj: FB Seda


----------



## pinkfloyd91

Rovnaký štadión ako v Poprade. :/ 

No lepšie, ako ta ruina predtým.


----------



## siravak

Noh...neviem kto to tu raz rozumne povedal (tusim to bol BB), ze po celej planete sa stavaju rozne komplikovane stavby, a u nas je problem postavit "obycajny stadion". Cize "obklopit" ihrisko "schodami" a sedackami. Clovek sa pozera na tu hlavnu tribunu, a pomysli si: "....skutocne by to bolo take nakladne a narocne potiahnut tuto hlavnu tribunu okolo celeho ihriska?"....
Mozno sa ozaj mylim...ale su tie "betonove schody so sedackami" ozaj take drahe? Namiesto nepravidelneho hybridneho cuda, mohol tam byt utulny stadionik ako v DS ci ZA. 
No ale co uz....je to tam, a bude to tam pokial to o 30 rokov nezhnije...


----------



## Ayran

tak, bolo by to určite finančne naročnejšie a to o dosť a zas na druhej strane pre koho ? tolko ludi by na futbal neprišlo


----------



## ayoz

Tak keby postavili 10 betónových radov miesto plechových, kapacitu by to nejako výrazne nezvýšilo. A zrovna v Nitre ten potenciál aspoň proti silným súperom celkom je. Ale mám pocit, že ak si odmyslíme senicko-popradskú časť, tak v Nitre najhoršie zvládli tú rekonštrukciu hlavnej tribúny.. Či už strechou alebo tými pridanými spodnými radmi.


----------



## simiKE

tak mali nejaky rozpocet ktory bol dost smiesny a ludia vidia len "kapacitu a sedacky" ale tam polka isla na uplne ine veci cize na tribuny im ostalo mozno 2,4 milionov ? zato nic betonove nepostavis bohuzial v dnesnej dobe

a tie spodne tribuny tam boli este pred rekonstrukciou


----------



## pezincan

Kolegovia ktorí navštevujete tieto štadiony rád by som sa vás spytal: ako to vyzera z poza tribun? Zlepšil sa komfort a uroven takých bufetov, toaliet a celkoveho vybavenia oproti predchadzajucemu stavu? Alebo sa zmenili len tribuny?


----------



## lukass111

celkom jednoznacne ano, ked porovnam na jednej strane Poprad, Ziar nad Hronom, ci Zvolen (zo Seda stadionov co som pochodil) a Bansku Bystricu, Trencin, ci Presov, je to absolutne neporovnatelne, niekolkonasobne vyssi komfort. Bohuzial, ono to je naozaj lacne riesenie, ale inovuje sa pri nom omnoho viac, ako len zovnajsok, uz len tie spominane toalety, aj ked su pod seda tribunami len v unimobunkach, su nove, v trencine, bystrici, ci presove mal clovek strach ist na tie stare toalety, ci nanho nieco nevyskoci....


----------



## Azbest

Ti z vas ktori mali tu cest byt v Presove v sektore hosti medzi septembrom a Oktobrom mali k zakupenemu listku aj bonus v podobe hrozna ktore rastlo hned pri hostujucom sektore :lol:


----------



## Azbest

S rekonstrukciou stadiona zacali aj v Liptovskom Mikulasi....

Posuvam vam aj prehladnu studiu rekonstrukcie... http://www.mikulas.sk/filesII/prilohy/R2017_014_01.pdf

*Celková kapacita štadióna : 2 230 miest pre divákov*
































































Teraz som si vsimol ze vizualizacia z prezentacie a vizualizacia v tomto poste je odlisna.vizualizacia z profutbalu pozostava len z dvoch tribun zatialco vizualizacia zo studie pocita s troma tribunami.Pevne verim ze sa budu riadit alternativou s troma tribunami.

zdroj:https://mikulas.dnes24.sk/stadion-t...vizualizacie-noveho-futbaloveho-stanku-281185
zdroj2:https://profutbal.sk/clanok/228384-liptaci-sa-tesia-na-novy-stanok-budeme-potrebovat-podporu-divakov


----------



## lukass111

^^
no lenze tu vizualizaciu s 2 tribunami pouziva aj klub na svojej oficialnej stranke: 
http://www.mfktatran.sk/clanok/2421-zaciatok-vystavby-stadiona-sa-priblizuje
alebo aj na svojom facebooku https://www.facebook.com/mfktatran/posts/10155942410894234:0
zaroven v dalsom clanku na ProFutbale z angentury TASR sa uvadza


> Súčasťou modernizácie bude západná tribúna na sedenie pre 924 divákov s bufetom a sociálnymi zariadeniami a východná tribúna na sedenie pre 694 divákov s bufetom a toaletami. Pribudne nová pokladňa a rekonštrukcie sa dočká zavlažovací systém ihriska. Súčasťou investície bude parkovisko a spevnená odstavná plocha severne od areálu pre parkovanie divákov hostí, ktorá bude počas týždňa slúžiť obyvateľom Podbrezín.


https://profutbal.sk/clanok/228087-...izuju-stadion-investicie-prekrocia-milion-eur


----------



## simiKE

mne by sa viac pacili 2 strany nez 3...potom mi to pride tak viac nedokoncene


----------



## SunshineBB

Ved je to hnus aj keby mali tribun sedem.


----------



## eMKejx

Ale pre LM je to rozvoj. Kde su oni s futbalom a kde sme boli my, myslim BB a v akej pi*i je futbal z centra krajiny. Sorry za vyraz ale horsie nez na Hrochoti... A rovnako tak to je aj so "svato stankom" bystrickeho futbalu. Je tam toho viacero preco hento a tamto, nemam chut to tu opakovat, sorry ale myslim ai ze na LM ktory hrat v LM nikdy nebude to postacuje.


----------



## SunshineBB

Plastove tribuny SEDA neznamenaju rozvoj. Rozvoj su ihriska, infrastruktura, treningove podmienky, uroven samotnych klubov, spravanie vedenia, trenerov, moznosti rekonvalescenicie, fyzioterapie a pod. Tie smiesne tribuny su az v poslednom rade. A vsetky tieto stadiony sa stavaju len aby bolo, kusok z toho kusok z toho, aj nejake ihrisko, aj nejake tribunky, nic poriadne. Keby sa 2,4 mil vybudovali mladeznicku akademiu, posunulo by ich to dalej ako tie smiesne tribuny. Hacik je v tom, ze na taky ucel tie peniaze/aj tak je ich malo) pouzit nesmu. Proste smiech cez slzy. 

Vsetky peniaze vyclenene na vsetky stadiony na Slovensku dokopy su snad v hodnote jednej Kocnerovej zmenky. Ved je to smiesne.


----------



## Milos999

ayoz said:


> Na vizualizáciach je čierna, nie?
> 
> *@milos999 * v Michalovciach sa mi nepáči, že za bránami sú len 3 nekryté schody so sedačkami, to naozaj nie je lepšie ako Seda. A to, že existuje plán na rozšírenie je pekné (neviem síce načo v MI), ale bavíme sa o momentálnom stave.


Tych radov za oboma brankami je 6... Cize aj schodov je viac a to 5 ! Inak porovnavat hlinikove skladacky od Seda a Michalovsky stadion tak to chce riadnu odvahu !
Mimochodom polovicu stadiona okrem seda skladaciek v Poprade (NFC) realizovala michalovska firma a sponzor MFK Zemplin... No ale ked sa inak neda a SEDA si nahrabala od precedu SFZ ajtak riadni baksis.. A tak na Slovensku trebars aj v PO a v L. Mikulasi budu dalsie modre okopiravane ich hlinikove skladacky...


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB said:


> Plastove tribuny SEDA neznamenaju rozvoj. Rozvoj su ihriska, infrastruktura, treningove podmienky, uroven samotnych klubov, spravanie vedenia, trenerov, moznosti rekonvalescenicie, fyzioterapie a pod. Tie smiesne tribuny su az v poslednom rade. A vsetky tieto stadiony sa stavaju len aby bolo, kusok z toho kusok z toho, aj nejake ihrisko, aj nejake tribunky, nic poriadne. Keby sa 2,4 mil vybudovali mladeznicku akademiu, posunulo by ich to dalej ako tie smiesne tribuny. Hacik je v tom, ze na taky ucel tie peniaze/aj tak je ich malo) pouzit nesmu. Proste smiech cez slzy.
> 
> Vsetky peniaze vyclenene na vsetky stadiony na Slovensku dokopy su snad v hodnote jednej Kocnerovej zmenky. Ved je to smiesne.


A videl si tie zmenky?! Nam ich neukazal. 

Co sa tyka toho rozvoja a teda budovanie akademii. Podla mna je to cesta aby zacal nas futbal napredovat kvalitou. A ma to vacsi zmysel ako Seda. Ale uprimne na co by nam boli v kazdom klube akademie?! Investovat treba tam kde to ma tradiciu zmysel. V futbale nie som az tak doma ale ak sa nemylim Juventus ci kto u nas robi(l) nejaky kemp, je to sezonna zalezitost alebo dlhodoba. Uz netusim. V kazdom pripade verim v system ze za rozvojom je prave mladez teda fagani ktory si kopu na ulici balon. Nemusi to byt ginga. A proste systematicky zacat tieto mlade telesne schranky vychovavat v nieco comu sa hovori futbalista. A potom doriesme tych 5 radov...


----------



## Azbest

Smutny pohlad mam momentalne na poloprazdny stadion v nitre... A to som bol zastancom minimalne 10k kapacit a viac pre taketo mesta ale vidim ze futbal je na okraji nasej spolocnosti a bojim sa ze sa fo najblizsich 15-20 rokov nezmeni...


----------



## Nihillek

Azbest said:


> Smutny pohlad mam momentalne na poloprazdny stadion v nitre... A to som bol zastancom minimalne 10k kapacit a viac pre taketo mesta ale vidim ze futbal je na okraji nasej spolocnosti a bojim sa ze sa fo najblizsich 15-20 rokov nezmeni...



Zopar faktov. Stadion bol zaplneny na 60%. Nitra je v tabulke predposledna. Navsteva tento vikend ak sa nemylim bola tretia najvyssia v Nitre za posledne dva roky.

Na slovenske pomery velmi pekna navsteva, ktora vylepsuje ligovy priemer. Bodaj by kazde kolo prislo na predposledne muzstvo u nas aspon tych 4 000.


----------



## vitacit

^^
hlupy alibizmus. nitra ma novy stadion, prisla nedaleka trnava, ktora je tahakom, a ktora ma najlepsi support na slovensku. stadion mal praskat vo svikoch bez ohladu na postavenie nitry v tabulke.


----------



## SunshineBB

vitacit said:


> ^^
> hlupy alibizmus. nitra ma novy stadion, prisla nedaleka trnava, ktora je tahakom, a ktora ma najlepsi support na slovensku. stadion mal praskat vo svikoch bez ohladu na postavenie nitry v tabulke.


V nasej lige tazko. Stadiony nic nevyriesia, slubovane rodiny s detmi sa nevratia pretoze okrem SEDA tribuniek nedostanu nic nove, a kto sa chce pobit, ten sa pobije rovnako na poli, na rozpadnutom ovale ako aj na novej SEDE. Lenze problemy su niekde uplne inde.

Ked v Trnave v najuspesnejsom obdobi klubu od zaciatku 70tych rokov chodi na ligu 4000 divakov, tak akoze co chceme v inych mestach? Kokos v majstrovkej Trnave ktora bojuje o skupinu EL? Kto si pamata trnavsky futbalovy osial za cias trenera Peczeho si musi zakryvat oci. Ja si pamatam 10 tisic na kazdom bezvyznamnom zapase, diskoteky pod vychodnou tribunou dlho po zapasoch. Toto je uplne dno a nejaky Trencin s 10 lietajucim holandami to nezachrani. Nasa liga je na dne, a 4000 divakov v Nitre je navsteva aka sa tam opat dlhsie nebude opakovat. 

Myslim ze hokejova liga ide hore a caka nas prelomovy rocnik a vyssimi navstevami, ale ta futbalova je zakopana v totalnom suterene suterenu na -17.PP niekde v pivnici.


----------



## ayoz

Nemyslím si, že o úrovni ligy hovorí len návštevnosť.


----------



## freestiler16

novinky ohladne vystavby 1. etapy Košickej futbalovej areny.
Podla kompetentnych prebieha vsetko podla planu a 1. etapa by mala byt dokoncena koncom roka 2019.
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/352312...iach-ani-stopy-vystavba-vsak-ide-podla-planu/


----------



## simiKE

skoda ze to nesu novinky ale uz 10x omielana vec


----------



## Azbest

*Vyhlásenie vedenia mesta Prešov k výstavbe športových areálov*


_Aktuálne prebieha stavebné konanie na vydanie stavebného povolenia, ktoré má byť vydané v septembri tohto roka. Schválená je už aj finálna verzia projektovej dokumentácie štadióna Slovenským futbalovým zväzom._



https://www.presov.sk/oznamy/vyhlasenie-vedenia-mesta-presov-k-vystavbe-sportovych-arealov.html


----------



## Nihillek

SunshineBB said:


> V nasej lige tazko. Stadiony nic nevyriesia, slubovane rodiny s detmi sa nevratia pretoze okrem SEDA tribuniek nedostanu nic nove, a kto sa chce pobit, ten sa pobije rovnako na poli, na rozpadnutom ovale ako aj na novej SEDE. Lenze problemy su niekde uplne inde.
> 
> Ked v Trnave v najuspesnejsom obdobi klubu od zaciatku 70tych rokov chodi na ligu 4000 divakov, tak akoze co chceme v inych mestach? Kokos v majstrovkej Trnave ktora bojuje o skupinu EL? Kto si pamata trnavsky futbalovy osial za cias trenera Peczeho si musi zakryvat oci. Ja si pamatam 10 tisic na kazdom bezvyznamnom zapase, diskoteky pod vychodnou tribunou dlho po zapasoch. Toto je uplne dno a nejaky Trencin s 10 lietajucim holandami to nezachrani. Nasa liga je na dne, a 4000 divakov v Nitre je navsteva aka sa tam opat dlhsie nebude opakovat.
> 
> Myslim ze hokejova liga ide hore a caka nas prelomovy rocnik a vyssimi navstevami, ale ta futbalova je zakopana v totalnom suterene suterenu na -17.PP niekde v pivnici.


S tym koncom akurat zas nemozem suhlasit . Hokejova liga co sa tyka navstevnosti ide naopak dole. Minuly rok boli dost mizive navstevy, hlavne vdaka Detve, Ziline, L.Mikulasu a Novym Zamkom. A tak Riso po sezone radsej ani nehovoril aka bola celkova priemerna navstevnost. Ok, uroven hokeja sa mozno malinko zdvihla.

Naopak vo futbalovej lige navstevnost o dost narastla oproti minulej sezone, a to hlavne vdaka DAC a koncosezonnym navstevam v Trnave (obcas vystrelila aj niekde inde, napr. Zilina - Slovan. alebo zapas nitry kde bolo 5k). IMHO aj uroven futbalu ide hore, pretoze mame viac timov ktore sa snazia hrat na spici, tlaci sa tam DAC, Trencin, Ruzomberok, Zilina, Slovan, Trnava. Ale je to len moj nazor, neukamenujte ma .

Myslim, ze ta futbalova potrebuje ako sol aby nase timy hravali aspon Europsku ligu, aby sa trosku zdvihla prestiz.


----------



## Azbest

Nejako zahadne je odrazu DAC Arena poloprazdna pokial tam hraje Slovenska repre...dufam ze to bude jasny signal ze repre(slovenska) tam jednoducho nema ziadnu podporu...


----------



## simiKE

laszlo benes dostal najvacsi potlesk ked siel na ihrisko v 2. polcase


----------



## 017701

nahodou na to, ze to bol priatelsky zapas U21 vo stvrtok vecer celkom dost ludi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3fc0hS5TXA


----------



## SunshineBB

Azbest said:


> Nejako zahadne je odrazu DAC Arena poloprazdna pokial tam hraje Slovenska repre...dufam ze to bude jasny signal ze repre(slovenska) tam jednoducho nema ziadnu podporu...


Nemam rad Dunajsku, ale ako pise kolega vyssie, co by si cakal na pripravny zapas 21ky cez pracovny tyzden? Bavme sa na tuto temu ked tam bude Acko hrat kvalifikaciu.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa by viac ľudí neprišlo nikde. Akurát inde by sa taká návšteva na menšom štadióne zdala opticky lepšia.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Prešov...*

*Prešovský futbalový štadión má byť s umelou trávou. Ale môže sa to zmeniť
Prípravy pred začatím výstavby pokračujú.*

PREŠOV. Mesto Prešov spolu s krajom už schválili financie na budovanie futbalového štadióna.

Dokončiť ho musia do roku 2020, kedy vyprší predĺžená zmluva na financovanie tribúny od Slovenského futbalového zväzu.

Začať so stavbou chcú na jar budúceho roka, avšak čakajú ich ešte viaceré kroky, aby mohli pristúpiť k samotnej realizácii.

*Garáže chcú stavať na jeseň*

Časť starého štadióna je už zbúraná, no pre možnú výstavbu nového štadióna je nutné zbúrať ešte staré garáže, ktoré s ním susedia.

Tie musela spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA) vysporiadať a od súkromných majiteľov odkúpiť alebo ponúknuť za ne náhradu.

Časť majiteľov neprijala ponuku odkúpenia, ale nárokovala si výstavbu nových garáží, ktoré budú stáť oproti pôvodným.

Mesto na tento účel predávalo spoločnosti FTA pozemky za kúpnu cenu 15 800 eur na výstavbu 10 garáží spolu s trafostanicou.

V súčasnosti prebieha na ich výstavbu verejné obstarávanie, dokončiť sa má v priebehu najbližších týždňov.

„Bolo vydané stavebné povolenie pre výstavbu garáží, ktoré by sme chceli v tomto roku počas jesene vystavať, aby následne mohlo dôjsť k búracím prácam na starých garážach,“ povedal konateľ spoločnosti FTA Milan Macko.

Týmto by sa pripravila plocha pre samotnú výstavbu Futbal Tatran Arény.

*Projekt pomaly napreduje*
Mesto a kraj schválili zhodne po 5,5 milióna eur na výstavbu štadióna.

Do projektu sa zapojil aj Slovenský futbalový zväz so sumou 2,4 milióna.

“Je to finančná dotácia, ktorá je viazaná na použitie prostriedkov v prvom rade na sedačky, ktoré budú inštalované a následne ten rozdiel po odpočítaní, ktorý ostane zo sumy 2,4 milióna, môžeme použiť na ďalšie výdavky,“ povedal Macko.

„Tento rok dokončíme výstavbu nových garáží a chceme zrealizovať obstaranie na hlavný stavebný objekt s tým, aby boli pripravené veci a následne sa v ďalšom roku naštartovala výstavba hlavného objektu,“ povedal konateľ Macko.

Začať verejné obstarávanie hlavného objektu chcú stihnúť ešte tento mesiac.

Podmienené je to však ešte vydaním stavebného povolenia a právnici musia dopracovať zmluvu o dielo.

„Optimálne sa môžu začať stavbárske práce na jar. Projektanti síce predpokladajú výstavbu takéhoto diela na 24 mesiacov, my však urobíme všetko pre to, aby výstavba trvala aj kratšie,“ povedal Macko.

Harmonogram prác bude závisieť od verejného obstarávania.

*Museli vypustiť podzemné parkovisko*
Pôvodný projekt počítal so sumou 19,8 milióna eur bez DPH. Túto sumu však investori neskôr okresali.

Pred procesom verejného obstarávania sa podľa dokumentácie pre realizáciu počíta so sumou 12,4 milióna eur bez DPH.

V tejto sume nie sú zahrnuté náklady na vnútorné vybavenie, ktoré je odhadované na úrovni 300-tisíc bez DPH a výstavby energobloku v odhadovanej hodnote 700-tisíc eur bez DPH.

Z projektu sa vypustilo podzemné parkovisko a znížila sa cena aj prevádzkových súborov ako požiarne, informačné a poplachové systémy či výťahy.

„Parkovisko pod hracou plochou by bolo veľmi predražené, lebo by stálo viac ako 2,5 milióna eur a druhá vec je, že by to bolo aj v rozpore s bezpečnostnými pokynmi UEFA, takže ani nebolo možné ho zrealizovať,“ vysvetľovala vypustenie podzemného parkoviska z projektu primátorka mesta Prešov Andrea Turčanová (KDH).

*Počas zápasov sa využijú aj súčasné parkoviská*
Nové parkovacie miesta by mali stáť v blízkosti štadióna, no počas akcií sa počíta s využitím aj súčasných parkovísk v okolí.

Podmienkou je, aby bolo pre štadión pripravených viac ako 1 600 parkovacích miest v okruhu 1,5 kilometra od štadióna.

„Nebudeme stavať ďalšie parkoviská v okruhu 1,5 kilometra. Je dostatočná kapacita, aby si mohli fanúšikovia zaparkovať, kde chcú. Môžu napríklad odstaviť autá na Jarkovej ulici, kúpiť si lístok a pekne sa pomaly pešo presunúť 1,5 kilometra na štadión,“ vysvetlil konateľ spoločnosti FTA Artúr Benes.

Podľa primátorky by sa počas akcií mohlo vypomôcť aj plánovanými záchytnými parkoviskami spolu s dopravou.

„Dohodli sme sa, keďže máme spracovávať koncepciu Masterplanu a máme aj navrhnuté záchytné parkoviská, že vybudujeme takéto parkoviská a budeme skôr riešiť dopravu z nich na štadión,“ povedala Turčanová.

Parkovisko pri štadióne však počas týždňa podľa Benesa mohlo pomôcť Prešovu so statickou dopravou.

„Toto parkovisko, ktoré bude pri futbalovom štadióne, bude záchytné parkovisko zo strany Sabinova a Starej Ľubovne. Počas zápasu bude fungovať ako parkovisko pre fanúšikov,“ povedal Benes.

*Schválenú umelú trávu môžu meniť*
Počas príprav projektu na výstavbu futbalového štadióna sa viedla so Slovenským futbalovým zväzom aj polemika ohľadne povrchu hracej plochy.

„Zatiaľ je to tak, že ideme do umelého trávnika. Samozrejme, je polemika aj na Slovenskom futbalovom zväze, ktorý avizuje, že by mohlo dôjsť k rozhodnutiu, aby sme prešli na prírodný trávnik,“ povedal na zastupiteľstve riaditeľ Úradu Prešovského samosprávneho kraja (PSK) a konateľ spoločnosti za župu Jozef Cvoliga.

Podľa neho je z praktického hľadiska umelý trávnik viac využiteľný.

„Uvedomujeme si riziko, že o niekoľko rokov by to rozhodnutie mohlo byť opačné a budeme musieť ísť do prírodnej trávy,“ povedal Cvoliga.

Podľa predsedu PSK Milana Majerského (KDH) by mohlo dôjsť v prípade nových nariadení od SFZ alebo UEFA k zmene stavby pred dokončením.

Možnú výmenu trávnika pripustil aj Benes.

„Umelá tráva má životnosť päť až sedem rokov. Po piatich sa musí umelá tráva vymeniť a to buď za umelú alebo prírodnú,“ povedal Benes.

Podľa neho by sa však na štadióne aj v prípade zmeny povrchu hracej plochy mohli konať aj iné ako športové akcie.

„Podujatia sa aj pri zmene na prírodnú trávu budú môcť konať aj naďalej, ale v obmedzenejšom ponímaní ako na umelej tráve,“ vysvetlil Benes.



Čítajte viac: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2090...avou-ale-moze-sa-to-zmenit.html#ixzz5QUTdYBmt


----------



## chefe

Rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna je v plnom prúde, takto to vyzerá priamo na pracovisku.

https://mikulas.dnes24.sk/video-rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-je-v-plnom-prude-takto-to-vyzera-priamo-na-pracovisku-308323


----------



## Ayran

^^ rekonštukcie tych maštalni je strata času, šak ked sa nato človek pozrie, to je fakt jak pre dobytok a nie na prvu ligu


----------



## Jojco

^^
25 rokov od rozdelenia Československa sledujem Liptovský Mikuláš v slovenskej extralige, ten štadión vyzerá stále rovnako.. na tej fotke vyzerá ako nejaký stan na hudobnom festivale.. sa čudujem že to ešte stále stojí.. som zvedavý čo z toho bude, veľmi neverím že nám budú z toho padať sánky.. kiežby som sa mýlil..


----------



## Azbest

Zimny stadion v Prešove a cyklisticky velodrom z vtacej perspektivy :cheers:




















zdroj:korzar.sk


----------



## bolkop

Tak v Trenčíne prišlo k nejakým zmenám vo finálnej podobe projektu, asi najviditeľnejšie sú zaoblené vonkajšie rohy namiesto hranatých a zmena prevedenia plášťa. Materiál ťažko odhadnúť, predpokladám nejaký ťahokov, v tej animácii/vizualizácií je vidieť málo detailov.
https://www.astrencin.sk/clanek.asp?id=ASTV-Finalna-vizualizacia-stadiona-AS-Trencin-6917


----------



## slovanista222

Dosť v pohode, mne osobne sa finálna podoba pozdáva viac ako tá predošlá. Akurát by som možno tú vonkajšiu prístavbu k hlavnej tribúne potiahol skoro po celej dlžke, podobne ako to je na štadione DVTK. Ale to je iba môj názor. Palec hore pre AS :applause:


----------



## Majhok

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/358158...on-planuje-ho-nazvat-po-slovenskej-osobnosti/

Vie niekto konkretnejsie povedat co Filo myslel tymto:

„Toto je len začiatok zmien, ktoré chystáme. Už čoskoro postavíme novú tribúnu k umelému ihrisku, v spolupráci s mestom hľadáme priestory pre nové ihrisko s oválom, ale aj pre futbalovú akadémiu.

No a prajem si, aby sme dokončili aj tribúny na tomto našom štadióne..." 

Tribuna k umelému ihrisku bude v akej podobe/kapacite?
Dokoncenim tribun sa myslia tribuny za branami, ci uz postavene tribuny?


----------



## siravak

Majhok said:


> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/358158...on-planuje-ho-nazvat-po-slovenskej-osobnosti/
> 
> Vie niekto konkretnejsie povedat co Filo myslel tymto:
> 
> „Toto je len začiatok zmien, ktoré chystáme. Už čoskoro postavíme novú tribúnu k umelému ihrisku, v spolupráci s mestom hľadáme priestory pre nové ihrisko s oválom, ale aj pre futbalovú akadémiu.
> 
> No a prajem si, aby sme dokončili aj tribúny na tomto našom štadióne..."
> 
> Tribuna k umelému ihrisku bude v akej podobe/kapacite?
> Dokoncenim tribun sa myslia tribuny za branami, ci uz postavene tribuny?


Nie som si 100% isty, ale zda sa mi ze v Ruzomberku maju hned vda stadiona prilahle ihrisko s umelou travou. Jedna sa (pravdepodobne ) prave o tribunu vedlajsieho ihriska.


----------



## 22.4.2017

^^ Novšiu z dvoch tribún dokončili v rámci projektu rekonštrukcie (keď sa robil aj trávnik). Isto je reč o tribúnach za bránami. Tittel už viac ako rok (možno aj dva) hovorí o novej tribúne za bránou, ale žiaľ, nie o tej čo by zakryla Tesco, ale na opačnej strane. V množnom čísle to však počujem prvý krát. A ako sám hovorí "praje" si to, takže to asi nebude tak skoro.

Áno, vedľa hlavného štadióna je umelá tráva, sú tam staré "schody" kde stávajú ľudia, tak zrejme tam bude (nemá byť kde inde). Neviem, načo tam chcú tribúnu, možno im chýba nejaké zázemie pre mládež, alebo priestory pre techniku...


----------



## Ayran

ono, keby v ružomberku rozmyšlali, tak z toho tesca by vedeli nejake tie prašule za reklamu spravit, urobit nejaky slogan, nejaky ten baner, urcite by sa z tym dalo vyhrať, len treba pohnut hlavou a keby nechceli tak to prekryť a určite by sa rychlo rozmysleli


----------



## lukass111

ta tribuna za branou, o ktorej hovoril Tittel, mala suvisiet rpave s rozbiehajucou sa akademiou, ktorej sefom mal byt Marek Sapara. Planovalo sa vybudovat ihrisko s ovalom na nedalekom sidlisku Klacno. Tribuna mala byt murovana s kompletnym zazemim pre mladez. Mam vsak pocit, ze to mestske zastupitelstvo stoplo. Odvtedy je ticho, uz som nezachytil ani len naznaky o moznych alternativach, az teraz prisiel von Filo s vyssie uvedenym vyhlasenim


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

lukass111 said:


> ta tribuna za branou, o ktorej hovoril Tittel, mala suvisiet rpave s rozbiehajucou sa akademiou, ktorej sefom mal byt Marek Sapara. Planovalo sa vybudovat ihrisko s ovalom na nedalekom sidlisku Klacno. Tribuna mala byt murovana s kompletnym zazemim pre mladez. Mam vsak pocit, ze to mestske zastupitelstvo stoplo. Odvtedy je ticho, uz som nezachytil ani len naznaky o moznych alternativach, az teraz prisiel von Filo s vyssie uvedenym vyhlasenim


MsZ s tymto bodom bolo vcera, ale este neviem ako to dopadlo.

Na akademiu boli alokovane nejaky prostriedky aj od vlady, takze to, ze bude je jasne, skor sa nevie ako velke to bude. Na stadione priamo ma byt z akademie pouzite umele ihrisko za hlavnym stadionom, kde sa ma v ramci rekonstrukcie prestresit mala tribunka pozdlz ihriska. Zvysok ma byt vybudovane na Klacne medzi kostolom a skateparkom. 

Co sa tyka stadiona, tak tam je to beh na dlhsie trate, ale nie je to nerealne. Prilahle tenisove kurty sa mali prestahovat a tam malo byt riesene zazemie tribuny aj s nejakym parkovanim, kazdopadne tam je miesta dost a aj na tribune od Tesca by sa urcite dal vykuzlit nejaky zaujimavy typ tribuny.
Co vsak mam info, nemalo by sa v ziadnom pripade jednat o SEDU, hlavne kvoli potrebe zazemia.


----------



## SunshineBB

ruzomberok.ok said:


> MsZ s tymto bodom bolo vcera, ale este neviem ako to dopadlo.
> 
> Na akademiu boli alokovane nejaky prostriedky aj od vlady, takze to, ze bude je jasne, skor sa nevie ako velke to bude. Na stadione priamo ma byt z akademie pouzite umele ihrisko za hlavnym stadionom, kde sa ma v ramci rekonstrukcie prestresit mala tribunka pozdlz ihriska. Zvysok ma byt vybudovane na Klacne medzi kostolom a skateparkom.
> 
> Co sa tyka stadiona, tak tam je to beh na dlhsie trate, ale nie je to nerealne. Prilahle tenisove kurty sa mali prestahovat a tam malo byt riesene zazemie tribuny aj s nejakym parkovanim, kazdopadne tam je miesta dost a aj na tribune od Tesca by sa urcite dal vykuzlit nejaky zaujimavy typ tribuny.
> Co vsak mam info, nemalo by sa v ziadnom pripade jednat o SEDU, hlavne kvoli potrebe zazemia.


Keby boli tribunky aj za branou, kludne aj nizsie ako tieto dve dlhe, bol by to TOP stadionik s kapacitou okolo 6000-6500, akurat ze by to bola zbytocna investicia. Ruzomberok patri (asi vdaka Filovi) dlhodobo ku kvalitnejsej polovici ligovej prislusnosti ale tie navstevy nie su ani zdaleka take, ako kedysi. Na druhej strane, tie navstevy su katastrofalne skoro vsade, takze pripravit sa na lepsie casy nemusi byt na skodu. Ja by som tam kludne postavil sedu za brankami taku ako v Nitre, tych 10 radov ci kolko, ale ak im teda chybaju nejake priestory, tak asi nie no.


----------



## potkanX

nazyvat futbalovy stadion podla andreja hlinku je strasna hovadina. pritom ak chcu stadion nazvat podla nejakej osobnosti, priam sa im nuka nazov stadion jozefa venglosa. on je z ruzomberka a aj v ruzomberku hraval, kym ho nestiahli este ako ucho do slovanu. pochybujem, ze ruzomberok ma v historii vacsiu futbalovu osobnost.


----------



## freestiler16

V Trencine sa zacala vystavba noveho stadiona. Je aj zopar fotiek priamo zo stavby. Viac info je v clanku, ten je ale spristupneny iba pre predplatitelov SMEcka. Ak ma niekto predplatne, mohol by sem skopirovat clanok . Zrejme sa z neho nic nove nedozvieme, ale pre info staci.
https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/20921109/vystavba-noveho-futbaloveho-stadiona-zacala-s-meskanim.html


----------



## 22.4.2017

potkanX said:


> nazyvat futbalovy stadion podla andreja hlinku je strasna hovadina. pritom ak chcu stadion nazvat podla nejakej osobnosti, priam sa im nuka nazov stadion jozefa venglosa. on je z ruzomberka a aj v ruzomberku hraval, kym ho nestiahli este ako ucho do slovanu. pochybujem, ze ruzomberok ma v historii vacsiu futbalovu osobnost.


Prečo je podľa teba "hovadina" nazvať štadión podľa najvýznamnejšej osobnosti v dejinách mesta?


----------



## SunshineBB

22.4.2017 said:


> Prečo je podľa teba "hovadina" nazvať štadión podľa najvýznamnejšej osobnosti v dejinách mesta?


Lebo ta osoba s futbalom nema nic spolocne. Ani Bystricka Opera sa nevola Opera Mareka Hamsika, ani divadlo v Ziline sa nevola Divadlo Petra Sagana. 


Kazdy na svojom piesocku, Hlinka nech ma namestia, ulice, parky, ale myslim je jedine a spravne meno pre stadion v RK by bol Venglos, ale dobre no. Ja nie som majitel.


----------



## 22.4.2017

^^ A čo má spoločné SNP s bystrickým futbalom? Takisto nič a aj tak Dukla hráva na Štadióne SNP... Podobne napr. Cracovia na štadióne Jozefa Pilsudského, v Grazi mali štadión Arnolda Schwarzeneggera...

Ako, tiež som za to, aby sa sa športoviská volali po významných športovcoch/tréneroch/funkcionároch z dotyčného športu, ale Vengloš nemá s ružomberským futbalom nič spoločné. Úspechy majú len posledných cca 20 rokov. Možno keby ho o xy rokov chceli pomenovať po Marekovi Saparovi tak dobre, ale teraz veľmi nemajú koho vybrať.


----------



## palo503

TRENČÍN. Stavba nového futbalového štadióna v Trenčíne sa znovu predĺži.

Článok pokračuje pod video reklamou
Video reklama
Prehrať video
Klub avizuje, že za posunom termínov je nový projekt a rozhodnutie postaviť kvalitnejší a drahší štadión, ako pôvodne plánoval.

Konečná cena by mala namiesto 12 presiahnuť 20 miliónov eur.

Projekt nového futbalového štadióna predstavili v Trenčíne ešte v roku 2015, práce mali pôvodne začať nasledujúci rok.

Pre problémy s územným plánom a neskôr verejným obstarávaním sa začiatok prác viackrát posunul.


Zo štadióna zmizli staré betónové tribúny a pre túto sezónu hrá Trenčín domáce zápasy na štadióne v Myjave.

Konečná cena: 20 miliónov eur
Generálny manažér futbalového klubu Róbert Rybníček hovorí, že nový projekt štadióna je ambicióznejší a náročnejší v porovnaní s pôvodnými plánmi.

Pre holandských majiteľov bol spočiatku ťažko akceptovateľný.

„Za posledné obdobie sme si to vyladili tak, že pôjdeme ťažšou, odvážnejšou cestou, aj keď nemáme pokryté všetky náklady. Štadión by mal mať rovnakú ambíciu ako klub po športovej stránke, tak, aby sa raz na ňom mohla hrať Liga majstrov alebo Európska liga,“ povedal Rybníček.




„Prvá fáza sa začína už teraz výstavbou hlavnej tribúny, tá bude nosná, srdcom štadióna. Bude to kompletné zázemie pre hráčov, rozhodcov, delegátov VIP priestory. Veríme, že v priebehu roka bude hotová,“ načrtol plány Rybníček.

Po dostavaní hlavnej tribúny bude fungovať hlavná a aj stará.

Generálny manažér predpokladá, že počas roka sa vykryštalizuje ďalšie financovanie a ukáže sa, či bude klub môcť dostavať ďalšie tribúny za bránami.

Klub bude chcieť ďalšie pozemky od mesta
Výstavba ďalších častí štadióna by podľa Rybníčka mohla pokračovať po tom, čo sa klub dohodne s mestom na odpredaji ďalších pozemkov.

„Zmluva s mestom hovorí, že by sme eventuálne mohli tie pozemky odkúpiť. Po výstavbe hlavnej tribúny by sme chceli s bankami rokovať o ďalšej pôžičke. Spoliehame sa na to, že ak bude stáť hlavná tribúna, bude to motivovať aj iných ľudí z regiónu, ako nám pomôcť s dofinancovaním celého štadióna,“ povedal Rybníček.

Návrh pred štyrmi rokmi hovoril o investícii 12 miliónov eur, aktuálny rozpočet počíta so sumou okolo 20 miliónov eur. Rybníček však priznáva, že klub zatiaľ nemá peniaze na úplne dokončenie štadióna.

„Preto ideme etapovitou výstavbou. Náklady spojené s výstavbou hlavnej tribúny sú však zabezpečené. Kapacita štadióna by mala byť po dokončení desaťtisíc ľudí,“ skonštatoval.

Zmenil pôvodné podmienky
Hlavná tribúna bude postavená aj s takmer 2,5 miliónovou dotáciou Slovenského futbalového zväzu.


„Čakáme na administratívne dokončenie verejnej súťaže, potrebujeme tam len niečo dotiahnuť. Koncom septembra by sme definitívne ohlásili dodávateľa hrubej stavby a pokračovali v procesoch výstavby,“ povedal Rybníček.

Pôvodnou podmienkou zväzu bolo dokončenie výstavby do konca tohto roku, klub je však podľa neho dohodnutý so zväzom na uvoľnení dotácie aj napriek nedodržaniu termínu.

Zväz posunul termíny
Hovorkyňa Slovenského futbalového zväzu Monika Jurigová potvrdila, že futbalový zväz už situáciu riešil.

„Touto otázkou sa zaoberal výkonný výbor zväzu v apríli tohto roka, pričom prijal uznesenie, ktorým posunul termín ukončenia realizácie projektu výstavby futbalového štadióna v Trenčíne do 31. 12. 2019.

Podobné problémy ako v Trenčíne podľa nej riešia aj v ďalších mestách.

„Uvedené uznesenie sa týkalo aj štadiónov v Prešove a Košiciach. Zároveň bol daný termín stanovený aj pre mestá, ktoré vstúpili do projektu až po odstúpení Banskej Bystrice, konkrétne Liptovský Mikuláš, Dubnica nad Váhom a Spišská Nová Ves,“ informovala Jurigová.


----------



## CNA_Plaza

v Kezmarku budu po 8 rokoch otvarat zrekonstruovany stadion. Video z prveho treningu v TV magazine - http://ktv.kezmarok.sk/archiv/667-kezmarsky_magazin_c_642.htm


----------



## Ayran

^^ 1. flash player :bash: akože ? 

2. som rad za kežmarok, je to hokejove mesto, zaslužia si dobry hokejovy stanok


----------



## hellwar9

*zímák Liptovského Mikuláša*


----------



## Ayran

keby ze tak spravia cely zimak dajme tomu , kolko sa toho vlastne roby ?


----------



## simiKE

tuto tribunu a satne sa mi zda..to je vsetko


----------



## hellwar9

Ayran said:


> keby ze tak spravia cely zimak dajme tomu , kolko sa toho vlastne roby ?


momentalne len tuto tribunu a satne a este strechu robili... ale buduce leto maju zas nieco robit, postupne by to chceli zrekonstruovat cele, ja osobne si myslim že ak by takuto tribunu postavili aj na druhej strane, tak by to bol dost kvalitny stadion na slovenske pomery


----------



## eMKejx

Nie je to o stadione len o radosti z docasneho "stadiona" prave v BB bude premiera Winter Classic

https://sport.sme.sk/c/20937455/prve-winter-classic-na-slovensku-hosti-banska-bystrica.html?ref=trz


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> Nie je to o stadione len o radosti z docasneho "stadiona" prave v BB bude premiera Winter Classic
> 
> https://sport.sme.sk/c/20937455/prve-winter-classic-na-slovensku-hosti-banska-bystrica.html?ref=trz


Dve poznamky:

1. Aspon na nieco je nam ta zrucanina dobra, kedze na takuto akciu je v aktualnom stave asi najvhodnejsim sportoviskom na Slovensku

2. Vyzera to tak ze ani 3.2 2019 zo Stiavniciek stale nebude stavenisko narodneho atletickeho stadiona.


----------



## simiKE

predpokladam ze tam postavia montovane tribuny na tu akciu takze presne tento typ stadiona im treba..podla mna dalsimi kadidatmi boli pasienky


----------



## Azbest

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2093...-presove-je-krok-od-stavebneho-povolenia.html
*

Futbalový štadión v Prešove je krok od stavebného povolenia*
_
„Vydané je zatiaľ stavebné povolenie na stavbu náhradných garáží a na všetky elektrikárske veci, to znamená preložka NN rozvodov, veľkej rozvodne a výstavbu trafostanice pre Tatran Prešov. Vodoprávne povolenie je v súčasnosti v konaní. Zatiaľ prebehlo ústne pojednávanie a potrebné je doložiť ešte dva dokumenty a bude vydané. Dňom účinnosti vodoprávneho povolenia sa vydáva stavebné povolenie na stavbu štadióna,“ vysvetlil súčasnú situáciu konateľ spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA) Artúr Benes._


toto sa taha ako sopel na jesen...


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> predpokladam ze tam postavia montovane tribuny na tu akciu takze presne tento typ stadiona im treba..podla mna dalsimi kadidatmi boli pasienky


Montovane z troch stran a hlavna vyuzita v celej dlzke. Moj nazor. Navyse si tam mozu dovolit takmer cokolvek, futbal sa tam hra len na dobre slovo, o tych par atletickych podujati za rok ani nehovorim. V podstate je to podobne, ako keby to chceli spravit niekde na poli za mestom. Akurat tu im hra do karat prestresena, 19 radov vysoka tribuna so zazemim pre TV prenos. Idealne miesto.

Ak to potvrdia bol by som rad za BB-ZV, BB-NR alebo BB-KE, v takomto poradi. Ak sa tam aj dostanem, tazko odhadnut zaujem o listky 

Pasienky by som nebral. Bratislava nie je tipsport ligove mesto, minuly rok uz mali All Stars a navyse k Winter Classic patri sneh. A toho sme tu v BB mali posledne roky pozehnane, zatial co v BA som ho videl skor sporadicky.


----------



## eMKejx

Tak tak, tu vyletia dronom nad mesto a maju v zabere hrebene NZ, idealne na tv spot. V Ba vyleti dron a zrazi sa s helikopterou penty, pripadne udrie do nejakeho mrakodrapu.


----------



## slavoski

Takže v Košiciach zatiaľ dve tribúny, a boh vie či vôbec 
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/363190...stavat-novy-stadion-bude-mat-len-dve-tribuny/


----------



## Azbest

Ale tak toto je pruuuuuser...skoro 250 000mu mestu postavit stadionik s 2 tribunami ala Ruzomberok je fakt malo...o zvysnych tribunach sa asi nema cenu bavit nakolko asi pozname situaciu na Slovensku takze budeme radi ak tam budu stat 2 tribuny....Skoda Kosice patria do prvej ligy a takisto im patri stadion s minimalne 10 000 kapacitou...skoda....velka skoda...


----------



## jirky

nejak mi to nesedi, ta kapacita. Ked vybuduju 2 predpokladam pozdlzne tribuny a a ich spolocna kapacita ma byt mensia (!) ako 6tis tak ako sa chcu s dvoma zvysnymi za brankami vysplhat na konecnych 13tis? Tie za brankami budu vyssie?


----------



## simiKE

tie pozdlzne nebudu podla mna uplne popri celom ihrisku..mozno len 2/3


----------



## jirky

simiKE said:


> tie pozdlzne nebudu podla mna uplne popri celom ihrisku..mozno len 2/3


asi tak nejak..kazdopadne cely ten proces a pravdepodobne aj konecny vysledok je jedna velka blamaz. Ako v KE, tak aj v PO...


----------



## matus2551

*stadion kosice*



jirky said:


> nejak mi to nesedi, ta kapacita. Ked vybuduju 2 predpokladam pozdlzne tribuny a a ich spolocna kapacita ma byt mensia (!) ako 6tis tak ako sa chcu s dvoma zvysnymi za brankami vysplhat na konecnych 13tis? Tie za brankami budu vyssie?


RK ma kapacitu 4900, a nevyzera to zle , keby sa to este uzavrelo ako sa v KE planuje tak LUXUS.. velke oci vsetci mate lebo v TV vidite velke stadiony, ale na ne treba aj chodit nie len rozpravat a na vsetko frflat.. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Tepicko

Neplanuje sa to uzavriet lebo niesu financie. Inak fakt sem velmi nerad taham politiku ale je fakt usmevne ze Pelegrini vyhlasuje ze nebude vahat ak bude na stadion v BA potrebne doplatit 12mil € na stadion ktory je uz takmer hotovy a v KE nema kto doplatit ani na 1. etapu 2mil.


----------



## SunshineBB

jirky said:


> asi tak nejak..kazdopadne cely ten proces a pravdepodobne aj konecny vysledok je jedna velka blamaz. Ako v KE, tak aj v PO...


Tych blamazi (tzv. ficovych pominkov) je po celej krajine omnoho viac a jedna velka sa navyse prave dokoncuje v Bratislave, na druhej sa dnes hrala EL, a priznam sa ze tie Kosice, to je asi fakt najvacsi stadionovy fail na SLovensku. Je smiesno smiesne keby z toho nebolo do placu, ze jediny slovensky stadion, ktory splna kriteria dobreho pomeru cena/vysledok je v Dunajskej Strede, kde slovensky rozprava len holub co leti ponad mesto.


----------



## jirky

matus2551 said:


> RK ma kapacitu 4900, a nevyzera to zle , keby sa to este uzavrelo ako sa v KE planuje tak LUXUS.. velke oci vsetci mate lebo v TV vidite velke stadiony, ale na ne treba aj chodit nie len rozpravat a na vsetko frflat.. hno:hno:hno:


o com ty tu melies? Ja som pisal o tom ze mi nesedi kapacita s ohladom na etapy a je mi jedno ci bude mat stadion v KE 5 alebo 50tis. A nachodene na futbal mam ja za tie roky viac ako dost doma/vonku.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Prievidza


----------



## Milos999

jirky said:


> nejak mi to nesedi, ta kapacita. Ked vybuduju 2 predpokladam pozdlzne tribuny a a ich spolocna kapacita ma byt mensia (!) ako 6tis tak ako sa chcu s dvoma zvysnymi za brankami vysplhat na konecnych 13tis? Tie za brankami budu vyssie?


Jasne, ze stadion v druhom najvacsom slovenskom meste je kapacita 6 000 divakov ozaj biedna aj ked sa nakoniec nejakym zazrakom mozno zvacsi az na konecnych 13 000 divakov tak z tych propagacnych fotiek vyzera ta stredna hlavna tribuna ako politbiro pre papalasov... Preboha to nikto nevie spravit slusne hladisko pre vsetkych rovnake miesta ??? Hanba, sak to vyzera ako keby najlepsie fleky mali obsadzovat iba "sudruhovia" z neslavnych 80. rokov minuleho storocia...

Sak staci si to pozriet: https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/g/1088...bez-treningovych-ihrisk-sa-zacala.html&list=1


----------



## Tepicko

Nechcem trepat bludy ale nieje tam tolko miesta pre "vyvolenych" aby stadion splnal tie kriteria uefa 4 ? Moze byt ze je to norma a svieti to tak pretoze je to maly stadion.


----------



## ayoz

však nikomu nikto nebráni kúpiť si miesta oproti, rovnaký výhľad ako z VIPky. A ako píše kolega nado mnou, VIP miesta tam byť musia. Naozaj v tom nevidím žiadny problém.


----------



## Azbest

Mala iskierka pre sport v Presove predsa len nastala...zacala sa rekonstrukcia zimneho stadiona v Presove..podrobnejsie info nemam viem len ze bude vymenena strecha..foto je z primatorkineho FB...










Chcem len upozornit ze momentalne je Presov na tom najhorsie za niekolko desiatok rokov co sa tyka sportovej infrastruktury a sportu samotneho...Futbal,Hokej,Basketbal(muzi aj zeny) hra Presov mimo svojho mesta...


----------



## jirky

Azbest - 
1. etapa - rekonstrukcia strechy ( vraj technicka pamiatka) renovacia tribun, fasad atd.
2. etapa - treningova hala

celkove naklady na prvu etapu su cca 4,5M, konecna kapacita 5tis.


----------



## SunshineBB

jirky said:


> celkove naklady na prvu etapu su cca 4,5M, konecna kapacita 5tis.


Cize vsetko bude asi na sedenie.


----------



## pinkfloyd91

Prečo to radšej celé nezrovnajú so zemou a nepostavia modernú hokejovú arénu?


----------



## SunshineBB

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Prečo to radšej celé nezrovnajú so zemou a nepostavia modernú hokejovú arénu?


To myslis vazne takuto otazku ?


----------



## pinkfloyd91

SunshineBB said:


> To myslis vazne takuto otazku ?


Áno, seriózne.


----------



## simiKE

nane love


----------



## jirky

SunshineBB said:


> Cize vsetko bude asi na sedenie.


tak, vsetko na sedenie. A k tomu co tu pan kolega pise ohladom zburania  no za 4,5M sa nic normalne postavit neda. Nova arena s kapacitou 5tis by pod 10M nesla ani nahodou. A v podstate ani nevidim dovod preco by sa mal burat, je to pekny stadion, netuctovy.


----------



## SunshineBB

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Áno, seriózne.


Je to tak absurdne, ze ani len netusim co ti na to napisat.
Ale v nasej krajine urcite novy stadion nestavaju mesta a kluby, ktore su predposlednej v druhej najvyssej sutazi a v extralige neboli uz 19 rokov. /v nasej krajine sa nove hokejove stadiony stavaju rychlostou 1 za 15 rokov aj to za vyraznej podpory statu) 



jirky said:


> tak, vsetko na sedenie. A k tomu co tu pan kolega pise ohladom zburania  no za 4,5M sa nic normalne postavit neda. Nova arena s kapacitou 5tis by pod 10M nesla ani nahodou. A v podstate ani nevidim dovod preco by sa mal burat, je to pekny stadion, netuctovy.


Ten stadion je super. Perfektne tribuny, super vyhlad, zaujimave architektonicke riesenie. A na SK pomery dostatocne velky.

Je len na skodu ze taky Presov alebo Spisska nie su v extralige, tie stadiony ich k nej predurcuju. Ale ked uz majster moze hrat v takej šope, tak je to vlastne jedno.


----------



## DiegoPele

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Prečo to radšej celé nezrovnajú so zemou a nepostavia modernú hokejovú arénu?


Tak na zburanie si si vybral asi tu najhorsiu halu na Slovensku. Ta hala je super, vyzera architektonicky zaujimavo a je dostatocne velka. Skoda, ze som nevidel nikde ziadnu vizualizaciu, ale tato arena ma potencial.


----------



## Jaakub

SunshineBB said:


> Ten stadion je super. Perfektne tribuny, super vyhlad, zaujimave architektonicke riesenie. A na SK pomery dostatocne velky.
> 
> Je len na skodu ze taky Presov alebo Spisska nie su v extralige, tie stadiony ich k nej predurcuju. Ale ked uz majster moze hrat v takej šope, tak je to vlastne jedno.


Pobehaných mám kopec slovenských zimákov, ale Prešov je všetko len nie dobrý zimák. Zle dispozične riešený (ale rozumiem, že je to limitované tou "architektonickou zaujímavosťou"), málo šatní, ktoré sú navyše maličké, zbytočne veľkorysé vstupy pre divákov na úkor účelného využitia priestoru pre zázemie hráčov... Okrúhly pôdorys je pre takýto malý hokejový štadión fakt nevhodný (nebavíme sa o calgarskom Saddledome) a so Spišskou Novou Vsou by som ten zimák rozhodne neporovnával. Naopak, keď už, tak na extraligu je predurčený štadión v Michalovciach.

Veľmi sympatický zimák je aj v Humennom.


----------



## simiKE

v kosiciach sa zrejme zastavi vystavba KFA ..ci este niekedy bude obnovena je vo hviezdach


----------



## M4SC00

simiKE said:


> v kosiciach sa zrejme zastavi vystavba KFA ..ci este niekedy bude obnovena je vo hviezdach


to su zatial len konšpirácie . ale fakt ma prekvapuje hlúposť ludí čo volia kandidátov prepojených na PS a podobne . Idú hovoriť že lavica vládne aj na západe a ako sa tam žije len zabudli dodať že tá lavica za to nemože že v krajinách ako nemecko alebo norsko je blahobyt aspoň aký taký ... že ten blahobyt tam vybudovali ludia ktorý už dnes dôchodkujú a s lavicou nič spoločné nemali , práve naopak a práve vdaka tej lavici až nemci a podobne pomaličky začínajú zisťovať čo je to chudoba ktorá už začína byť častá , bordel , a impotencia lavičiackych úradníkov lebo lavica vždy v prvom rade uprednostnuje seba a svoje škodné zájmy a vlastných voličov a národ dokážu potopiť na úkor iných ...


----------



## J1mbo

M4SC00 said:


> Idú hovoriť že lavica vládne aj na západe a ako sa tam žije len zabudli dodať že tá lavica za to nemože že v krajinách ako nemecko alebo norsko je blahobyt aspoň aký taký ... že ten blahobyt tam vybudovali ludia ktorý už dnes dôchodkujú a s lavicou nič spoločné nemali


myslis to norsko, kde od roku 1935 skoro cely zvysok 20. storocia vladli socialist? :lol: a v tom nemecku tiez niesu socialisti ziadna novinka poslednych rokov


----------



## M4SC00

J1mbo said:


> myslis to norsko, kde od roku 1935 skoro cely zvysok 20. storocia vladli socialist? :lol: a v tom nemecku tiez niesu socialisti ziadna novinka poslednych rokov


 ale až teraz sa dostali ku moci na 100% že aj možu o niečom rozhovadovať , doteraz nikdy nemali takú moc ako majú teraz aj to tam tak vyzerá , z roka na roka horšie ... a norsko ? nie je socialista ako socialista , spýtaj sa norov ako lavica vládne posledných 10 rokov . jeden horší než druhý . na to lavicu vždy bolo ... cudziemu brať a svojim rozdávať , presne ako komunisti ...


----------



## SunshineBB

Jaakub said:


> Pobehaných mám kopec slovenských zimákov, ale Prešov je všetko len nie dobrý zimák. Zle dispozične riešený (ale rozumiem, že je to limitované tou "architektonickou zaujímavosťou"), málo šatní, ktoré sú navyše maličké, zbytočne veľkorysé vstupy pre divákov na úkor účelného využitia priestoru pre zázemie hráčov... Okrúhly pôdorys je pre takýto malý hokejový štadión fakt nevhodný (nebavíme sa o calgarskom Saddledome) a so Spišskou Novou Vsou by som ten zimák rozhodne neporovnával. Naopak, keď už, tak na extraligu je predurčený štadión v Michalovciach.
> 
> Veľmi sympatický zimák je aj v Humennom.


Ja som tam ako hrac nikdy nebol, hokej som nikdy nehral, ale z kratkeho pohladu par rokov dozadu mi ten zimak pripadal uplne v pohode a v mojej domnienke pocitam s tym ako mozno bude vyzerat o rok o dva. Pre mna rozhodne zaujimavejsi ako napriklad stadion v Michalovciach, aj ked rozumiem ze ten je teraz po rekonstrukcii vysoko hodnoteny.

So stadionom v Spisskej som ho neporovnaval, su uplne rozdielne, pre mna osobne je ten Spissky stadion hotovy mysteriozny ukaz, v takom meste, v takom regione (bez urazky), taka arena. (a pekne spomienky na postup BB do ligy)

Rozhodne su vsetky tieto stadiony reprezentativnejsie ako ten v Detve.


----------



## Azbest

Len posuvam post od samko85 z Presovskeho fora sem aby ste mali predstavu ako bude vyzerat presovsky zimak po rekonstrukcii....Za mna mozem povedat ak to bude vyzerat aspon z 80% takto ako na vizualizacii tak sa Presov nemusi vobec hanbit...Uz "len'' poskladat na buducu sezonu konkurencie schopne muzstvo a horsa na hokeeeej :cheers:



samko85 said:


>


----------



## eMKejx

Nevypada to zle. Este technologiu vhodnu na tu strechu aby sa to dalo skladat a "nehokejove" mesto moze kazdy vikend hostit winter classic.


----------



## freestiler16

Aktualne prebieha zapas medzi Interom Bratislava a AS Trencin. Zapas prebieha na rekonstruovanom stadione v TN. Bohuzial nieje vidiet ziaden progress v stavbe.


----------



## Majhok

Nejaky progres predsa len vidno. Podla videa odhadujem, ze zaklady by mohli mat hotove do 2-3 tyzdnov.

Vyzera to tak, ze idu podla planu.










Harmonogram je len pre hrubu stavbu. Ta by mala byt hotova 7.6.2019. Jesen zacnu pravdepodobne opat na Myjave.


----------



## Jojco

Dúfam že Petržalka zostane v Petržalke a nebude hrávať na tehelnom poli.. idealne by bolo postaviť v Petržalke štadión so SEDA tribúnami podobne ako v Nitre + tribúnu so zázemím nemôže byť hádam až taký problém.. obzvlášť v hlavnom meste.. tribúny podobné ako SEDA sa vo vyspelejších krajinách využívajú na jednorazové akcie.. za dva dni postavia a po skončení podujatia za dva dni rozoberú.. u nás pol roka byrokracia, pol roka výstavba, dva mesiace kolaudácia..
Lintner je odvážny keď chce na Štiavničkach usporiadať winter classic, už dávno mal mať právoplatné stavebné povolenie a dnes už tam mali behať roboši a spájať trubky


----------



## eMKejx

Tam nahrnu zem z troch stran navalia kopce a do zaciatku tadial v 10 radoch budu prestupovat bystricania. Nasledne na to polozia fosne... Zapoja 50 rocnu calexku, vyvedu hlinikove trubky na plochu a budu zalievat vodou. Mrazy uz nastali, tak mozu zacat. Winter classic je za dverami.


----------



## hellwar9

*Liptovský Mikuláš zimák*


----------



## vitacit

preco mikulas nehra napr. v ruzomberku ale az v spisskej ? predsa, do RK to maju blizsie a chodilo by aj viac ludi...


----------



## simiKE

rk asi nema vhodnu videotechniku a tieto technicke zalezitosti


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

simiKE said:


> rk asi nema vhodnu videotechniku a tieto technicke zalezitosti


Celkom si to trafil. Co sa tyka satni, mantinelov a tych hokejovych zalezitosti, tak by to bolo zrejme OK, kedze nas zimak sa asi pred 2-3 rokmi zrekonstruoval, ale audiosytem a vysledkova tabula je totalne zastarena a podla mna by ta technika nesplnala ziadne normy pre extraligu, takisto neviem ako su na tom priestory pre novinarov a tento typ zazemia...

Inak, zeby chodilo viac ludi na Mikulas v Ruzomberku, to neviem. Sme sice Liptov, ale ista rivalita medzi RK a LM vzdy bola a zeby Ruzombercania dako velmi chceli fandit kozkarom si neviem predstavit. :lol:


----------



## 22.4.2017

Áno pred dvoma rokmi zimný štadión v RK zrekonštruovali za vyše 1 mil. €. Na extraligu im chýba kamerový systém a v prvom rade je tam nevyhovujúce osvetlenie (pre kamery). Otázne je, prečo sa robila taká veľká rekonštrukcia a nemyslelo sa na takú základnú vec. Ináč je ten zimák pekne zrekonštruovaný a ak by spravili aj ten zvyšok, vedel by som si tam predstaviť nejaký reprezentačný prípravák.


----------



## slavoski

V Trenčíne je vidieť malý progres. https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/369713...-top&utm_content=clanok3&utm_campaign=HP-new2


----------



## chefe

Pokracovanie modernizacie v Presove. Momentalne bez strechy


----------



## Azbest

Tak na winter classic to uz hadam postacuje :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

ako napad to neni zly  postni rišovy


----------



## SunshineBB

Stiavnicky odklepnute za 13 mil€, realizacia do konca roka 2020. Co sa tyka futbalu, bude to kategoria 2 a kapacita 4000 divakov cize uplna KATASTROFA za take peniaze.


----------



## yuriy

^^ za 13mega štadión nespĺňajúci ani kritériá pre našu prvú ligu? :nuts: :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

yuriy said:


> ^^ za 13mega štadión nespĺňajúci ani kritériá pre našu prvú ligu? :nuts: :bash:


Splnajuci. Bude to urcite spiskovy atleticky stadion a TOP zariadenie takehoto typu na Slovensku, Akurat ze z hladiska futbal len to najnutnejjsie. Dukla bude zrejme odkazana v pripade lepsej buducnoti postavit si nieco vlastne. 

Nejake linky. (vizualizacie su samozrejme stare)

https://bbonline.sk/stiavnicky-definitivne-zrekonstruuju-ale-vyrazne-znizia-kapacitu/

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/vlada-sr-schvalila-rekonstrukciu-stadiona-stiavnickach-za-13-milionov-eur/



> Okrem atlétov patria Štiavničky dlhodobo aj futbalu. Práve vďaka niekdajšiemu a dnes už zaniknutnému klubu FK Dukla sa pred takmer pätnástimi rokmi realizovala posledná väčšia a viditeľná rekonštrukcia štadióna. Súčasný druholigový klub MFK Dukla sa síce na Štiavničky vrátil, jeho budúcnosť sa však spája najmä s Radvaňou. Tam by malo mesto už v roku 2019 začať s realizáciou menšieho, najmä tréningového štadióna, ktorý by však pri kapacite tribúny cez tisíc divákov, mal slúžiť aj A tímu aktuálne najvyššie pôsobiaceho tunajšieho futbalového klubu. V prípade potreby by pre futbalistov mohli byť k dispozícii aj Štiavničky. Ministerstvo obrany avizuje, že aj keď pri rekonštrukcii nespolupracuje so Slovenským futbalovým zväzom, štadión by mal pre potreby futbalu vyhovovať.
> 
> *“Zrekonštruovaný atletický štadión bude spĺňať podmienky certifikácie UEFA pre futbalové štadióny kategórie 2,” píše sa v aktuálnom vyhlásení ministerstva. Spolu s touto informáciou prišla aj informácia o predpokladanom počte diváckych miest na sedenie. Kapacita štadióna by mala byť približne na úrovni 4-tisíc miest. Ešte vlani pritom z komunikácie jednotlivých zainteresovaných strán vyplývalo, že štadión by sa mal po rekonštrukcii zaradiť aspoň do vyššej kategórie 3 a kapacita diváckych tribún mala byť na úrovni okolo 6 500 miest. Napriek tomu by však nové Štiavničky mali postačovať minimálnym požiadavkám na účasť v najvyššej slovenskej futbalovej súťaži.*


----------



## SunshineBB

Este zopar info z pohladu atletiky

https://www.atletika.sk/skvela-sprava-vlada-schvalila-rekonstrukciu-atletickeho-stadiona-v-banskej-bystrici/



> Ministerstvo obrany plánuje zrekonštruovať hlavný aj tréningový štadión. Parametrami by potom mal spĺňať kritériá Medzinárodnej asociácie atletických federácií (IAAF) pre národné a medzinárodné súťaže. Podľa materiálu, ktorý schvaľovala vláda, by atletický ovál a sektory pre technické disciplíny mali spĺňať požiadavky potrebné pre certifikáciu IAAF –
> 
> Construction Category I a Competition Category 3 až 5. Na štadióne Dukly by sa potom mohli uskutočniť prípadne aj ME do 18 rokov, o ktorých organizovaní Slovenský atletický zväz dlhodobo uvažuje. V minulosti sa v Banskej Bystrici až šesťkrát uskutočnila niektorá z líg ME družstiev, resp. Európskeho pohára družstiev (I. liga – 2002, II. liga – 2000, 2006, 2008, 2009, III. liga – 2013).
> 
> Celý zrekonštruovaný areál na Štiavničkách by mal takisto spĺňať podmienky certifikácie Európskej futbalovej únie (UEFA) pre futbalové štadióny kategórie 2 s predpokladanou kapacitou približne 4000 sedadiel.
> 
> „Hlavný dôvod rekonštrukcie je súčasná absencia kvalitných atletických športových plôch pre VŠC a reprezentáciu Slovenskej republiky,“ napísalo ministerstvo obrany v predkladacej správe. V samotnom materiáli potom zdôraznilo fakt, že súčasný technický stav atletického štadióna VŠC Dukla je nevyhovujúci a nie je možné plnohodnotne ho využívať na športovú aktivity, tréningy, na organizovanie medzinárodných atletických mítingov či iných športových podujatí.
> 
> „V zmysle spracovaného stavebného zámeru bude vykonaná modernizácia športových plôch vrátane ich vybavenia technologickými zariadeniami – napríklad vyhrievanie a automatické zavlažovanie prírodného trávnatého ihriska, umelé LED osvetlenie hlavného aj tréningového štadióna a v rámci rekonštrukcie sa uskutoční mmodernizácia sociálneho zázemia pri tréningovom štadióne pre športovcov aj divákov. Vedľa tréningového štadiónu bude umiestnené multifunkčné ihrisko. Súčasťou vybavenia hlavného štadióna bude aj nové ozvučenie, svetelné tabule, kamerový systém a turnikety pri vstupe na štadión,“ píše sa v materiáli, ktorý MO SR predložilo na rokovanie vlády.
> 
> V rámci uvažovanej rekonštrukcie hlavného štadióna dôjde k vytýčeniu nového 8-dráhového 400-metrového oválu so 135-metrovou rovinkou, ktorého tvar bude zodpovedať požiadavkám IAAF. Vzniknú multifunkčné sektory pre technické disciplíny v priestoroch vnútorných plôch zákrut oválu. Na mieste súčasných tréningových ihrísk vybudujú v rámci komplexnej rekonštrukcie 400-metrový tréningový štvordráhový atletický ovál so 135-metrovou rovinkou so šiestimi dráhami a so sektorom pre skok do diaľky.
> 
> Súčasťou areálu bude i špeciálne naklonená bežecká rovinka s obojstranným sklonom určená na rozvoj sily bežcov a zdokonaľovanie techniky behu. Bude mať štyri dráhy s celkovou dĺžkou 120 m, pričom dlhšia, 80-metrová časť, bude mať miernejší sklon 2,5% a zvyšná, 40-metrová časť, bude prechádzať do opačného sklonu 5,2%.


----------



## Azbest

To je snad zly sen....4000? pre Duklu? Mozno nie sme najfutbalovejsia krajina v europe ale toto je celkom nepodareny vtip...a to som nadaval na 6 tisicovu kapacitu v PO...cele zle..v tomto som zaryty a vravim ze tieto SEDA rekonstrukcie v krajskych mestach doslova znicili stadiony...bol som na Stiavnickach X krat a hoci to je atleticky a nie futbalovy stadion tak uz len tou kapacitou cca 10 000 vzbudzuje(vzbudzoval) prirodzeny respekt...ktory tou 4000vou kapacitou uplne straca a dostava sa na uroven Popradu,Senice a dalsich mensich miest...uff ale som sa na**al hned z rana :bash:


edit:nedalo mi a tu su kapacity stadionov v mestach..... Snina(6000),Vranov nad Toplou (5000),Skalica(3000),Lipany(5000)...

SunshineBB:Chcem sa ta opytat ako Bystricana ako sa stotoznili fanusikovia Dukly s novym klubom MFK ? A je to naozaj novy klub ? alebo je to nastupca starej Dukly? Nemam v tom jasno...Viem ze hrate opat na stiavnickach ale pocul som ze trvale posobisko ma byt v Radvani? dik :cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

No bohuzial Stiavnicky a MFK Dukla Banska Bystrica dnes uz nemaju nic spolocneho. Klub si ide novym zivotom a na novom mieste. V clanku sa spomina ze buduci rok sa ma zacat budovat aj stadion(ik) v Radvani ktory bude domacim stankom Dukly. Ma mat kapacitu 1000 sediacich divakov s moznostou rozsirenia na 5000 (to som zachytil v nejakom rozhovore).

Akurat je vecna skoda pri tak masovej rekonstrukcii za 390 milionov korun (schvalne som konvertoval menu aby udrelo do oci o aku sumu ide) klesne kapacita o viac ako polovicu.

Tu by mesto mohlo a malo vstupit do procesu, a vyuzit svoje paky resp. poskytnut zdroje na to, aby sa projekt spravil aspon na 6-7 tisic. Ale co cakat od mesta.

Inak 2019/2020 pre BB zrejme bude znamenat rekonstrukciu Stiavniciek, rekonstrukciu zimneho stadion a vystavbu noveho v Radvani, celkom plodne obdobie. Akurat ze kazdy z tychto projektov ma svoje ALE, a ani jeden nie je potiahnuty do dokonalosti.

A negativnych komentarov na Stiavnicky sa radsej zdrzim, to by tu bolo za celu stranu.



> SunshineBB:Chcem sa ta opytat ako Bystricana ako sa stotoznili fanusikovia Dukly s novym klubom MFK ? A je to naozaj novy klub ? alebo je to nastupca starej Dukly? Nemam v tom jasno...Viem ze hrate opat na stiavnickach ale pocul som ze trvale posobisko ma byt v Radvani? dik :cheers:


Kazdeho osobna preferencia 

V strukturach klubu robia stari duklisti, v A time su hraci ktori za Duklu hrali este corgon ligu, dokonca hraci ktori tu posobia uz dlhe roky. Ultras fanusikovia davaju nahlas najavo ze nova Dukla je stale DUkla. Ostalo logo, ostaly farby, ostal nazov s malickou zmenou. Vedenie klubu sa hlasi k historii povodnej Dukly. Navyse p.Smädo, zakladatel futbaloveho klub v Kremnicke bol sam dlhorocnym hracom Dukly.

Ja osobne som sa stotoznil a na Duklu dalej chodim. V Kremnicke, posledny pol rok na Stiavnicky a potom do Radvane. A raz hadam v prvej lige.


----------



## yuriy

SunshineBB said:


> Splnajuci. Bude to urcite spiskovy atleticky stadion a TOP zariadenie takehoto typu na Slovensku, Akurat ze z hladiska futbal len to najnutnejjsie. Dukla bude zrejme odkazana v pripade lepsej buducnoti postavit si nieco vlastne.


v povodnej smernici pre stadiony 2018 bola v IV. etape pre prvu ligu poziadavka stadiona 3. kategorie a teraz pozeram, ze toto kriterium bolo zrusene, tak beriem spat, rovnako zrusili aj minimalnu 2. kategoriu pre druhu ligu


----------



## Lukaso85

Z tohto my vyplýva, že súčasný ovál zostane zachovaný, nebude ani zastrešený, jedine dôjde k výmene sedadiel a rekonštrukcii betonov a schodisk. Na hlavnej tribune sa zmení disp. riešenie prízemia kde sú v súčasnosti šatne a bude tam zrejme nejaká bežecká dráha.

SO 04 TRIBÚNA:
Na objekte existujúcej hlavnej tribúny o rozmeroch 60 x 15,8 x 13 m dôjde k zásadnej rekonštrukcii. Vonkajšie rozmery a tvar objektu zostanú zachované. Je navrhnutá kompletná zmena vnútornej dispozície, zachované zostanú iba pôvodné nosné konštrukcie, ktoré budú v prípade potreby sanované. Súčasťou modernizácie bude tiež fasáda a hľadisko, pri ktorom dôjde k vytvoreniu VIP sekcie. V rámci zmeny dispozície bude v prízemí vybudovaný štvordráhový bežecký tunel s umelým PUR povrchom. Súčasťou zmenenej dispozície hlavnej tribúny bude vytvorenie miestností podľa potrieb prevádzky a v súlade s uvažovanou certifikáciou štadiónu. Objekt bude napojený na existujúce odberné miesta energií. 

SO 05 BETÓNOVÁ TRIBÚNA:
Na existujúcom objekte betónovej tribúny okolo atletického oválu hlavného štadióna dôjde k modernizácii a rekonštrukcii betónových konštrukcií stupňov a schodísk a následne budú osadené nové sedačky.

SO 06 KOMUNIKÁCIE, OKOLITÉ PLOCHY A ZELEŇ:
V rámci rekonštrukcie atletického štadióna je uvažované aj s rekonštrukciou asfaltových komunikácií a komunikácií nadväzujúcich na verejnú dopravnú infraštruktúru, ktoré sú v správe VŠC DUKLA Banská Bystrica. Areálové plochy zelene budú povrchovo upravené, vzhľadovo zjednotené a podľa potreby vysiate novým trávnikom s parkovou zeleňou.

SO 07 MULTIFUNKČNÉ IHRISKO:
Na ploche vedľa tréningového štadióna, v priestore pri vstupe na hlavný štadión, dôjde k vybudovaniu multifunkčného ihriska pre loptové hry s umelým EPDM povrchom s celkovými rozmermi 44 x 24 m a mantinelovým oplotením vo výške 3 m. 

SO 08 MOBILNÉ SOCIÁLNE ZÁZEMIE:
V priestore medzi oboma štadiónmi, pri vstupe na tréningový štadión, dôjde k výmene mobilných kontajnerov existujúceho objektu sociálneho zázemia. Nový objekt bude obsahovať šatne, sociálne zázemie a tiež toalety zvlášť pre mužov a ženy. Celkový rozmer objektu bude 15 x 6 x 2,6 m. Objekt bude napojený na existujúce odberné miesta.
Pri každom vstupe na hlavný štadión budú osadené typizované mobilné kontajnery s toaletami zvlášť pre mužov a ženy o rozmeroch 6 x 2,5 x 2,6 m, ktoré budú napojené na existujúcu infraštruktúru športového areálu. V prípade potreby sa budú môcť doplniť chemické záchody.

SO 09 BÚRACIE PRÁCE A DEMOLÁCIE:
V rámci týchto prác je uvažované predovšetkým s búracími prácami tradičného charakteru spojenými s existujúcimi objektami.

PS 101 VYKUROVANIE TRÁVNIKA:
Tento prevádzkový súbor rieši vyhrievanie plochy vnútorného trávnatého ihriska hlavného štadiónu. Ide o hlavnú futbalovú plochu, kde je výkon vyhrievania dimenzovaný na nepretržité vyhrievanie. Vyhrievanie hracej plochy bude napojené na plynovú kotolňu, umiestenú do špeciálneho mobilného kontajneru. Zo zdroja bude na ihrisko cez výmenníkovú stanicu vedené vyhrievacie médium prívodným potrubím k ploche ihriska.

PS 201 AUTOMATICKÁ ZÁVLAHA:
Tento prevádzkový súbor rieši zásadnú rekonštrukciu existujúceho automatického zavlažovacieho systému plochy vnútorného trávnatého ihriska hlavného štadiónu. Pre závlahu ihriska na hlavnom štadióne s prírodnou trávou je navrhnutý závlahový systém s 15 postrekovačmi. Z toho 3 plno kruhové postrekovače s krytom s umelou trávou budú umiestnené v osi hracej plochy, ostatné sú navrhnuté ako výsečové a budú umiestnené po obvode plochy cca 15 cm od obrubníka smerom do ihriska. Napojenie závlahy bude zrealizované na existujúci zdroj vody, kde bude inštalovaná nová čerpacia stanica. Ovládanie bude umiestnené v miestnosti správcu štadióna. 

PS 301 UMELÉ OSVETLENIE:
Tento prevádzkový súbor rieši zásadnú rekonštrukciu existujúceho výbojkového umelého osvetlenia hlavného štadióna a tréningového štadióna. Nové riešenie uvažuje využiť v súčasnosti dostupné progresívne technológie LED svetlometov, ktoré disponujú lepšími svetelnými parametrami a sú energeticky úspornejšie. Na hlavnom štadióne budú zrealizované nové, pevné, nesklopné stožiare, v počte 4 ks výšky 43 m, ktoré budú umiestnené na pôvodných pozíciách. Nové osvetlenie zabezpečí minimálnu požadovanú vertikálnu svetelnú intenzitu 1000 lx predpísanú pre TV prenosy atletických súťaží. Na vedľajšom štadióne bude nainštalovaných 6 ks stožiarov výšky 20 m, ktoré budú zabezpečovať tréningovú svetelnú intenzitu 200/150 lx. Napojenie bude realizované z existujúcich areálových rozvodov s úpravou v trafostanici a podružných rozvádzačoch.


----------



## eMKejx

ako bystrican som hrdy "toalety zvlášť pre mužov a ženy." to sme sa to dostali do civilizacie. 

Sam som zvedavy ako dopadne rekonstrukcia betonu?! sak rozkopat, vyhadzat a dat tam novy beton s "novou recepturou" a nie ten 60 rocny len vyhladkat a natret...

to pod hlavnou tribunou aktualny objekt len zmenia dispoziciu?! to nemyslia vazne 60 rocny objekt nazvem emental lebo inak sa to ani neda, kazdy za onoho rezimu tam pridval a zvesoval obrazy predstavitelov atd. to cele by bolo treba zdemolovat na prach tak jak Slovenku... a postavit nieco nove, moderne a z aktualnych materialov, ach to zas bude 13mega v ri**.


----------



## chefe

Hladal som info ohladne hokejoveho stadiona v LM. Nasiel som len foto exterieru + video v linku. Podla mna exterier je super.












video je v tomto linku: https://mikulas.dnes24.sk/rekonstrukcia-zimaku-v-mikulasi-radnica-prezradila-kedy-by-sa-mal-odohrat-prvy-zapas-317709


----------



## chefe

Nasiel som aj foto noveho futbaloveho SEDA stadiona v LM.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> SO 05 BETÓNOVÁ TRIBÚNA:
> Na existujúcom objekte betónovej tribúny okolo atletického oválu hlavného štadióna dôjde k modernizácii a rekonštrukcii betónových konštrukcií stupňov a schodísk a následne budú osadené nové sedačky.


Trocha nerozumiem. Nova kapacita ma byt 4000. Kapacita hlavnej tribuny je 1970 divakov, ratajme 2000. Planuju teda este dalsich 2000 sedaciek, ale oval ostane zachovany.

Na ovale je momentalne 5410 sedaciek + cely sektor na statie, ktory ma kapacitu 3000 stojacich divakov (podla nejakej poslednej normy uz len 2620).

Takze na oval osadia 2000 sedaciek a priestor pre dalsich x sedaciek (snad dalsich 4000) ostane nevyuzity? Ved ked ho nechaju tak, kvazi ako sektor na statie, tak ten stadion bude mat kapacitu bajocko 15-17 tisic.


----------



## simiKE

to aj mna hned zaujalo ..ze preco 4000 ked cely oval ostane..alebo len cast ?


----------



## Azbest

V tom bolo to kuzlo starych ovalov v Presove Bystrici Trencine a pod. ze tam kde sa dnes zmesti 5000 sa niekedy voslo 10-12 000....


----------



## SunshineBB

Azbest said:


> V tom bolo to kuzlo starych ovalov v Presove Bystrici Trencine a pod. ze tam kde sa dnes zmesti 5000 sa niekedy voslo 10-12 000....


Dobrych ludi sa vsade vela zmesti. 

Myslim ze po Winter Classic by bolo dobre si zobrat nejaku tu sedacku domov na pamiatku. :angel1:


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB said:


> Dobrych ludi sa vsade vela zmesti.
> 
> Myslim ze po Winter Classic by bolo dobre si zobrat nejaku tu sedacku domov na pamiatku. :angel1:


Jo a pribit ju na sedacku z kiky v obyvaku :lol:

Za tie roky sa ludia zmenili, obeznost vyhrava, preto aj seda zmenila svoje sedaky... Ono ludi sa vzdy a vsade vojde dost ale akych. 

Takze berte si sedak + kusok betonu + ziarovku z reflektora kto dotiahnete


----------



## hellwar9

*Liptovský Mikuláš zimák*


----------



## Ayran

vyzera to pekne, je v plane aj pokračovanie rekonštrukcie ?


----------



## chefe

omg. to je nadhera oproti povodnemu stavu.


----------



## eMKejx

Je tam bezecka draha a tie lexanove "altanky", tak kde by to tam dali. Tak ci onak 659kusov stebiel anglickeho travnika je v keli. Btw z casti hl. tribuny je tiez jeden sektor, L... Odtial len s dalekohladom...


----------



## sm2011

Ayran said:


> zimny štadion Liptovsky Mikulas
> http://www.betpres.sk/imgcache/e-img-463.jpg?v=1547649691
> http://www.betpres.sk/imgcache/e-img-464.jpg?v=1547649686
> http://www.betpres.sk/imgcache/e-img-465.jpg?v=1547649672
> http://www.betpres.sk/imgcache/e-img-467.jpg?v=1547649694
> 
> zdroj



Keby tak raz chceli urobit presne take tribuny po celej dlzke ,cize oval.kapacita by mozno bola 2700-3000 na sedenie a pekny stadion by to bolo.


----------



## Ayran

^^ tak taky maju plan to spravit na cely zimak, len uz nemali čas a ani vyčlenene dalšie peniaze, ale tak uz im bude treba menej, kedže upravili aj ine veci ako len tribuny, takže do dalšich faz uz im bude treba len tribuny prerobit


----------



## sm2011

Ayran said:


> ^^ tak taky maju plan to spravit na cely zimak, len uz nemali čas a ani vyčlenene dalšie peniaze, ale tak uz im bude treba menej, kedže upravili aj ine veci ako len tribuny, takže do dalšich faz uz im bude treba len tribuny prerobit


Tak to uz bytom bol naozaj pekny stadion. za jednou brankou ale vobec niesu tribuny tak neviem ako by to predlzili lebo to by asi aj strechu museli trocha predlzit alebo sa mylim? No bolo by to fakt super, dalsi stadion na SK ktory by mal krasne tribuny po celom obvode.


----------



## siravak

https://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2019/cislo-3/krajina-predrazenych-stadionov.html


----------



## Azbest

Vie tu niekto skopirovat cely clanok z etrendu? Vdaka


----------



## didinko

Azbest said:


> Vie tu niekto skopirovat cely clanok z etrendu? Vdaka


Čoskoro sa možno s potomkom vyberiete na futbalový štadión. Poviete si, už to nie je ošarpaný brloh, kde sa stretávajú neonacisti a kde počuť vulgarizmy. Tento priestor je dnes bezpečný a kultúrny. Viaceré futbalové štadióny sa v poslednom období zmodernizovali, čo je chvályhodné. Nedalo sa to však urobiť lacnejšie?

28.01.2019, 19:11 | Ján Kováč | © 2019 News and Media Holding	




Zdieľať











Tlačiť



Poslať e-mailom

















Oznámiť chybu
















0




Futbalové kluby aj za štátne peniaze postupne na Slovensku zmodernizovali či nanovo postavili už šestnásť štadiónov, predovšetkým vo väčších mestách. Ďalších šesť je vo výstavbe alebo v príprave. Navyše Národný futbalový štadión v Bratislave je krátko pred dokončením. 

To je však trochu iný príbeh. Majiteľ Slovana Ivan Kmotrík mal pôvodne tento futbalový svätostánok z významnej časti financovať sám. Napokon vláda vedená Smerom rozhodla, že moderný štadión postaví iba za štátne peniaze. 

Najmasovejší šport na Slovensku aj tak dostal v posledných rokoch nový impulz, ktorý ho môže posunúť na vyššiu úroveň. No aj keď napokon pozitívny dojem najmä u fanúšikov futbalu prevládne, treba sa poučiť aj z kontroverzií, ktoré výstavbu futbalových štadiónov sprevádzajú. TREND si posvietil na tie športoviská, ktoré nemanažovala vláda, ale Slovenský futbalový zväz (SFZ). 





Lacnejší uchádzač vylúčený

Zväz v roku 2014 rozbiehal program obnovy 23 štadiónov najmä vo väčších mestách. Bola to pýcha šéfa SFZ Jána Kováčika, ktorý na výstavbu vybavil peniaze od štátu. 

Treba sa však vrátiť do momentu, keď mal zväz v súťaži na výrobu a dodávku tribún iba dvoch uchádzačov a jedného z nich vylúčil. Najvyšší súd neskôr rozhodol, že tak urobil neprávom, bez relevantného dôvodu. Nové v prípade je to, že vylúčený uchádzač teraz od štátu žiada odškodné. Navyše bol o tretinu lacnejší, takže zväz platil zbytočne veľa. 



Neprehliadnite
Ako sa darí biznisom šéfa futbalového zväzu
Vlajková loď Jána Kováčika Forza je v konkurze, jej pohľadávky skúpili silní... 

Postupne si kluby aj zväz uvedomili, že rámcový kontrakt s jednou firmou je tenký ľad, a preto ho viedli do stratena. Prestali si objednávať tribúny od víťazného Sedasportu a napokon vyčerpali len tretinu maximálnej zmluvnej sumy. 

Program obnovy štadiónov, aký na Slovensku dlho nebol a zrejme ani nebude, v týchto mesiacoch vrcholí. Preto je na mieste malá sonda do postupov a rozhodnutí SFZ. 

O tretinu lacnejší

SFZ zadal svoju najväčšiu zákazku spoločnosti Sedasport. Tá si za svoje tribúny pre šestnásť slovenských štadiónov vypýtala 25,5 milióna eur bez DPH. Vo finále to bola jediná ponuka v súťaži, lebo SFZ druhého súťažiaceho – konzorcium firiem Ingsteel (líder združenia) a Metrostav vylúčil. Tým sa zbytočne pripravil o peniaze, pretože ponuka tohto konzorcia bola o tretinu lacnejšia. 

Navyše, ako deklarovali Najvyšší súd SR a čiastočne aj Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie (ÚVO), vylúčenie združenia zo súťaže bolo nespravodlivé. 

„Nemali sme žiadnu protekciu. Jedine zrealizované štadióny v Myjave a Senici z našich tribúnových systémov, ktoré sme priniesli na trh.“ 

Prvý dôvod vyradenia sa týkal skúseností. SFZ združeniu Ingsteel/Metrostav neuznal, že má dostatočnú prax s podobnými stavbami. 

Zväz v tendri požadoval, aby mal uchádzač skúsenosť s dodávkou zhodnej stavby, teda montovanej tribúny z oceľovej konštrukcie so sedadlami. Podľa hodnotiacej komisie to združenie Ingsteelu nepreukázalo, a tak ho vylúčil. V Česku a na Slovensku však patria obaja členovia konzorcia k špičke v pozemnom staviteľstve a majú skúsenosti aj s budovaním štadiónov s použitím oceľových konštrukcií. 

Obe firmy sa preto s námietkou obrátili na ÚVO, ktorému predložili zoznam referencií. Ingsteel v minulosti staval napríklad bratislavský zimný štadión, Metrostav zasa futbalovú arénu v Ostrave. V námietke členovia konzorcia okrem iného tvrdili, že SFZ svojím výkladom kritérií dáva šancu v podstate len jednému uchádzačovi. Medzi riadkami sa dalo chápať, že mali na mysli konkurenčný Sedasport. ÚVO tento bod námietky Ingsteelu uznal a vylúčenie pre nedostatok skúseností ešte v roku 2014 zrušil. 



Spor medzi Ingsteelom a SFZ

16. novembra 2013
SFZ vyhlásil verejné obstarávanie. Ponuky doň predložili dvaja uchádzači: Sedasport a združenie pod vedením spoločnosti Ingsteel.

20. februára 2014
SFZ vylúčil Ingsteel. Spochybnil jeho skúsenosti aj finančnú silu. Ingsteel preukázal svoju finančnú spôsobilosť zmluvou o kontokorentnom úvere. SFZ vyžadoval úverový prísľub.

3. marca 2014
Ingsteel podal námietku proti svojmu vylúčeniu na Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie (ÚVO).

9. mája 2014
ÚVO námietku Ingsteelu zamietol. V jednom bode (skúsenosti s podobnými stavbami) sa ÚVO zastal Ingsteelu, v druhom (finančná spôsobilosť) sa postavil za SFZ. Celkovým výsledkom bolo vylúčenie združenia Ingsteel/ /Metrostav zo súťaže.

30. júla 2014
Ingsteel za toto rozhodnutie zažaloval ÚVO na Krajskom súde Bratislava. Ten žalobu zamietol.

30. marca 2015
Ingsteel sa odvolal na Najvyššom súde.

28. januára 2016
Najvyšší súd vec konzultoval so Súdnym dvorom EÚ. Ten rozhodol, že SFZ mohol prijať aj kontokorentný úver, ak nebolo možné získať úverový prísľub.

17. októbra 2017
Najvyšší súd sa postavil na stranu Ingsteelu. Zrušil rozhodnutie ÚVO o vyradení firmy zo súťaže a vrátil mu vec na ďalšie konanie. ÚVO nariadil SFZ, aby Ingsteel vrátil do súťaže. SFZ reagoval, že to nie je možné, zmluva bola už podpísaná a štadióny dokončené. Ingsteel v súčasnosti žaluje ÚVO o náhradu škody.

Finančne (ne)spôsobilí

Lenže pri druhom dôvode vylúčenia už ÚVO združenie nepodržal. Až o tri roky Najvyšší súd rozhodol, že to aj v tomto prípade mal urobiť. 

Sporným bol v tomto prípade dôkaz o finančnej kondícii združenia. Opäť to bolo zvláštne, keďže obe firmy sú a aj dlhodobo boli finančne silné a stabilné. Na rozdiel od víťazného Sedasportu, ktorý v roku 2011 nedokázal splácať svoje záväzky a skončil v reštrukturalizácii. Ingsteel mal podľa futbalového zväzu pochybiť tým, že predložil nesprávny doklad o finančnej sile. 

SFZ v tendri žiadal úverový prísľub, no Ingsteel namiesto neho ukázal zmluvu o kontokorentnom úvere. Zdôvodnil to tým, že jeho banka úverové prísľuby vopred neposkytuje. ÚVO mu v rámci námietkového konania tento argument neuznal a potvrdil jeho vylúčenie z tendra. 





Zdroj: Trend.sk


Nasledoval trojročný súdny spor, v ktorom vylúčený uchádzač žaloval úrad za to, že mu v námietkovom konaní nevyhovel. Najvyšší súd mu dal za pravdu zhruba pred rokom. Rozhodnutie ÚVO o vyradení z tendra zrušil. 

Nasledovať by malo vrátenie ukrivdeného uchádzača do súťaže, lenže už nebolo do akej. Rámcová zmluva bola podpísaná a okrem dostavaných štadiónov sa už žiadne iné v rámci tohto kontraktu stavať nemali. „Už nás nemôžu zobrať nazad do súťaže, takže nám z toho vznikajú nejaké škody a my sme si ich uplatnili,“ uvádza pre TREND spolumajiteľ a generálny riaditeľ Ingsteelu Ivan Bezák. 

V ďalšej fáze sporu žiada Ingsteel o finančné odškodnenie. I. Bezák nechce spresniť, o akú sumu ide. „Nie je to likvidačná suma. Nejde nám o peniaze, ale o to, že nás vylúčili úplne grobianskym spôsobom. Toto si nenecháme,“ dodáva šéf Ingsteelu. 

Nikto za nič nemôže

Na svete je právoplatný súdny verdikt, z ktorého je zrejmé, že SFZ nezmyselne vylúčil jedného z dvoch uchádzačov a tribúny si tak objednal zbytočne draho. K tomu sa pridáva hrozba, že štátny úrad bude platiť odškodné za svoje zlé rozhodnutie. 

Kto za to všetko ponesie zodpovednosť? SFZ tvrdí, že postupoval v súlade so zákonom, v plnom rozsahu rešpektoval rozhodnutia ÚVO. 




FC Spartak TrnavaZdroj: Maňo Štrauch

Verdikt Najvyššieho súdu číta tak, že SFZ nepochybil vylúčením Ingsteelu zo súťaže, ale ÚVO tým, že Ingsteel do súťaže nevrátil. „K pochybeniu na strane SFZ nedošlo a osoby zodpovedné za priebeh verejného obstarávania neporušili zákon o verejnom obstarávaní,“ trvá na svojom hovorkyňa SFZ Monika Jurigová. Aj keď pre sedliacky rozum je vysvetlenie nezmyselné, de iure nemusí byť. Aj Ingsteel v ďalšej fáze sporu žaluje Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie, nie futbalový zväz. 

„ÚVO eviduje žalobu o náhradu škody v danej veci, pričom vykonáva právne kroky s cieľom ochrany SR pred podanou žalobou,“ vysvetľuje pre TREND jeho hovorkyňa Janka Zvončeková. Šéf úradu Miroslav Hlivák sa od rozhodnutia, ktoré sa udialo pred jeho príchodom do funkcie, opatrne dištancuje. „Predseda úradu M. Hlivák tento spor zdedil, rozhodnutie súdu berie na vedomie,“ uvádza J. Zvončeková. Nevylučuje pritom, že dnes by postup úradu mohol byť iný. 

Podmienky schválil výbor

Komisiu, ktorá neustrážila spravodlivý priebeh tendra, zostavil Výkonný výbor SFZ. Ten schválil aj konečnú verziu súťažných podkladov. Výkonný výbor je vo zväze najvýznamnejším rozhodovacím orgánom. Jeho členov delegujú rôzne futbalové organizácie, ktoré zastupujú záujmy klubov, rozhodcov, trénerov i regionálnych zväzov. Na tender teda mohli mať nepriamy vplyv všetky relevantné organizácie slovenského futbalu. 

SFZ nezmyselne vylúčil jedného z dvoch uchádzačov a tribúny si tak objednal zbytočne draho 

Prečo výberová komisia až tak veľmi pomáhala Sedasportu? „Nemali sme žiadnu protekciu, dovtedy sme so SFZ neobchodovali. Jediné, čo sme mali, boli zrealizované štadióny v Myjave a Senici z našich tribúnových systémov, ktoré sme vyvinuli a priniesli na trh. Predpokladám, že tieto realizácie mohli byť inšpiráciou pre kompetentných,“ vraví pre TREND majiteľ Sedasportu Pavol Švancara. 




ŠK Slovan BratislavaZdroj: Martina Brunovská

Dodáva, že so šéfom SFZ J. Kováčikom sa osobne nepoznal. Prvýkrát sa podľa neho stretli, keď prišli predstavitelia SFZ na obhliadku dokončeného štadióna v Myjave. Takže jedným vysvetlením je, že Sedasport má za sebou viditeľné výsledky. Skúsenosti má s dodávkou tribún a sedadiel do rôznych krajín Európy, ale aj do USA a Kanady. Podľa svojej internetovej stránky väčšinu svojej produkcie exportuje. 

Kluby Sedasport nechceli

Pravda je aj to, že Sedasport na domácej zákazke SFZ nezbohatol. Po jej získaní mu klesli tržby a jeho zisk po zdanení ďaleko zaostával za dobrými rokmi. 

Dôvodom bolo aj to, že rámcová zmluva so SFZ sa naplnila len z tretiny. Z pôvodných 25,5 milióna eur sa vyčerpalo osem miliónov eur. A pri tejto sume sa to zrejme skončí. 

Zo šestnástich klubov využilo rámcovú zmluvu so Sedasportom len osem. Zvyšná polovica si vybrala inú cestu z dvoch dôvodov. „Obstarávanie na Slovenskom futbalovom zväze nemalo prebehnúť v takej podobe, ako prebehlo,“ povedal pre regionálny týždenník My Oravské noviny primátor Dolného Kubína Roman Matejov. Dolný Kubín od spolupráce so zväzom a Sedasportom odstúpil, hoci sa tým pripravil o štátnu podporu. 

Napokon aj samotný SFZ naznačuje, že problémy okolo tejto zákazky viedli k tomu, že sa nenaplnila v plnom rozsahu. „Bez ohľadu na dohodnutú dobu trvania rámcovej dohody vzhľadom na vzniknutú situáciu SFZ zvažuje ďalšie realizácie čiastkových projektov na základe tejto dohody a možnosti jej predčasného ukončenia,“ vraví hovorkyňa. 




FC NitraZdroj: tasr/henrich mišovič

Popri pochybnom tendri sa Kubínčania nestotožnili ani s obsahom zmluvy. Ako konštatoval R. Matejov, v meste nepotrebujú zvýšiť kapacitu štadióna, ale prioritne zrekonštruovať a zatepliť budovu. Podľa Oravských novín však SFZ trval na tom, aby sa kapacita štadióna zvýšila zo 730 na takmer 2 780 divákov. Mestská poslankyňa Zdenka Poracká zdôrazňuje, že súčasná kapacita stačí a za posledných štyridsať rokov sa naplnila len dvakrát. 

Mesto Prievidza malo tiež inú predstavu o rekonštrukcii svojho štadióna. Podľa portálu profutbal.sk mu prekážali vysoké náklady, zhruba 2,7 milióna eur, z ktorých dva milióny malo platiť mesto. Prievidza sa napokon tiež vzdala zväzovej podpory, keď si sama objednala rekonštrukciu tribún a interiérov za milión eur. 

Uvoľnili priestor iným

Keďže o ďalšie využitie zmluvy so Sedasportom nebol záujem, SFZ prenechal rozhodovanie o nevyužitých peniazoch klubom a mestám. Tie si potom robili vlastné verejné obstarávania. 

Dvaja rivali z pôvodného tendra Sedasport a Ingsteel/Metrostav sa už do nich nezapájali. Metrostav sa však uchádzal o výstavbu Národného futbalového štadióna, no neúspešne – porazil ho Strabag. 

Spolumajiteľ Ingsteelu I. Bezák v rozhovore pre TREND vysvetľuje, prečo sa orientujú viac na zákazky v súkromnom sektore: bývajú lepšie pripravené a komunikácia s investorom je efektívnejšia. Okrem toho, aktuálna priaznivá situácia v stavebníctve dodávateľom umožňuje vyberať si zákazky. 




FK HumennéZdroj: tasr/radovan stoklasa

V projekte obnovy štadiónov sa tak dostali do popredia iné firmy. Suverénne najviac si z obnovy štadiónov odkrojila spoločnosť s rakúskym akcionárom Strabag Pozemné a inžinierske staviteľstvo (PaIS). Postavila štadión Spartaka Trnava za 13 miliónov eur a aktuálne dokončuje aj Národný futbalový štadión, na ktorom bude hrávať bratislavský Slovan. Ako hlavný dodávateľ stavby mal zaň pôvodne získať 49,8 milióna eur, zmluvné strany v súčasnosti rokujú o zvýšení ceny. 

Ďalšie dve veľké stavby vyhrala galantská firma AVA-Stav. Modernizovala dunajskostredskú MOL Arenu za šesť miliónov eur a vlani ako líder združenia vyhrala 19,5-miliónovú zákazku na výstavbu futbalového štadióna v Košiciach. 

„Všetci sa budú tešiť“

Väčšina zákaziek na výstavbu štadiónov v ďalších mestách sa podobala ako vajce vajcu, keď vo finále súťažili nanajvýš dvaja uchádzači. Hoci boli aj výnimky. 

Nízky počet uchádzačov negatívne vplýva na cenu. Publikovala to vo svojej analýze mimovládna organizácia Transparency International, ktorá ešte v roku 2009 skúmala sto veľkých stavebných zákaziek vo verejnom sektore. Zistila, že čím je uchádzačov viac, tým je priemerná cena nižšia. Príchod druhého záujemcu do súťaže priniesol priemerné zníženie ceny o takmer osem percent predpokladanej hodnoty zákazky. Tretí do partie ušetril v priemere ďalších sedem percent a tak ďalej. 

Aj v ďalšom desaťročí platilo, že vyšší počet uchádzačov viedol k zníženiu ceny a naopak. Počet uchádzačov patrí aj medzi hlavné kritériá, podľa ktorých Európska komisia hodnotí úroveň verejného obstarávania v členských krajinách. Nízky počet uchádzačov a „šitie zákaziek na mieru“ je dlhodobý problém Slovenska. Spôsobuje ho okrem iného nedôvera podnikateľov k verejnému obstarávaniu a komplikované procesy. 

Takže aj keď sa problémová rámcová zmluva so Sedasportom napokon zďaleka nerealizovala celá, nemusí to znamenať, že všetky kluby a mestá robili svoje tendre lepšie. 




AS TrenčínZdroj: Maňo Štrauch

Svojím spôsobom má pravdu aj expremiér Robert Fico, ktorý ako fanúšik futbalu poskytol obnove štadiónov politické krytie: o niekoľko rokov si málokto bude pamätať kauzy spojené s výberom stavebných firiem. „Tí, čo kričali na hokejový štadión, tam chodia. Buď na koncerty, alebo na hokej. A tí, čo kričia teraz, budú chodiť sem na Národný futbalový štadión a budú sa tešiť,“ povedal R. Fico pri návšteve rozostavaného bratislavského štadióna. 

Štátna podpora športu a zdravého životného štýlu má zmysel. Aj investície do štadiónov budú mať svoje pozitívne efekty. Projekt ich obnovy môže futbal posunúť na vyššiu úroveň. Aj vďaka Jánovi Kováčikovi, ktorý doň pritiahol viac peňazí, najmasovejší šport na Slovensku napreduje. 

Ale platí aj to, že ak sa verejné peniaze využijú efektívnejšie, ak sa nimi neplytvá, spoločnosti prinesú väčší osoh. Za rovnaké peniaze môže byť štadiónov viac a môžu byť lepšie. A keď budú najbližšie športoví funkcionári lamentovať nad nedostatkom peňazí, treba im poradiť, aby v ďalších tendroch nevyhadzovali súťažiacich tak, ako to robili v tendri na nové futbalové štadióny.   



Na štadiónoch bodovali draví nitrianski stavbári

Mimoriadne aktívna pri obnove futbalových štadiónov v zákazkách, ktoré si manažovali samotné kluby bez účasti Sedasportu, je dynamická nitrianska firma Inpek. Jej majitelia podnikajú v inom projekte aj s oligarchom Norbertom Bödörom.

Vyhrala súťaž o obe etapy výstavby nitrianskeho štadióna, v tendri sa uchádzala o košický štadión. Napokon jej sesterská firma Inpek Holding uspela v tendri pre AS Trenčín. Na tejto súťaži bolo zvláštne to, že jej súperom v tendri bola spoločnosť Strabag PaIS (získala zákazky na výstavbu veľkých štadiónov v Trnave a Bratislave).

Strabag a Inpek, prípadne Inpek Holding, sú firmy, ktoré v posledných rokoch úzko spolupracujú. V tendri na nitriansky štadión Strabag poskytol Inpeku referencie, vďaka ktorým Inpek získal zákazku. V spoločnom konzorciu získali dve veľké zákazky na kanalizácie spolu za takmer sto miliónov. V združení s firmou Inpek Holding vyhral Strabag jednu zo zákaziek v nitrianskom priemyselnom parku a súťažili spolu aj o košický štadión. Toto všetko sa dialo najmä v posledných dvoch rokoch.

Preto je na mieste pochybnosť, či si v súťaži o rekonštrukciu štadióna AS Trenčín Strabag a Inpek Holding naozaj seriózne konkurovali alebo či nešlo o nejakú formu spolupráce. Zástupca AS Trenčín Matúš Džuppa vraví, že ponuky v súťaži nevykazovali znaky koordinácie. Výberová komisia podľa neho skúmala, či nemajú spoločné znaky, ktoré by naznačovali, že uchádzači pri príprave ponúk spolupracovali. Vyplýva jej to zo zákona. No žiadne takéto indície neodhalila.

M. Džuppa vraví, že sa snažili podmienky nastaviť tak, aby sa uchádzačov prihlásilo čo najviac. Zdôraznil, že výzva na predkladanie ponúk aj súťažné podklady boli zverejnené. Ak mal niekto voči nim výhrady, mohol sa ozvať. „V procese verejného obstarávania sme od žiadneho záujemcu nezaznamenali výhrady voči podmienkam,“ zdôrazňuje M. Džuppa, ktorý ako externý konzultant túto súťaž pre AS Trenčín organizoval.

Strabag tvrdí, že o trenčiansky štadión mali eminentný záujem. Prečo napriek predchádzajúcim zvyklostiam súťažili proti Inpeku, a nie s ním? Hovorkyňa firmy Edita Novotná vraví, že v tomto prípade mali dostatok referencií a kapacít a nepotrebovali sa s nikým spájať. „S ohľadom na skúsenosti s výstavbou štadiónov v Trnave a v Bratislave sme ponúkli cenu, ktorá bola na hranici našich možností, ale, bohužiaľ, sme neuspeli,“ objasňuje E. Novotná. Za cenu, ktorú ponúkol Inpek, by podľa nej štadión postaviť nevedeli.


----------



## eMKejx

to je slovenska klasika, potrebujes referencie aby si uspel vo verejnom obstaravani, samozrejme je za tym meno a obalka...


----------



## slavoski

Vyzerá to tak, že v Trenčíne nakoniec našli peniaze aj na tribúny za bránami.
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/382255/foto-video-as-trencin-ma-velke-novinky-o-novom-stadione/


----------



## ayoz

No uvidíme. Ja pri tom Trenčíne stále nie som nejaký veľký optimista.


----------



## lukass111

del


----------



## pinkfloyd91

https://goo.gl/es6Bca

Hokejový štadión v Prešove. Prečo radšej nezrovanajú tú ruinu so zemou a nevybudujú hoci menší, ale moderný štadión hodný 21. storočia? Veď tú kapacitu by natlačili do oveľa menšej stavby.


----------



## Ayran

pinkfloyd91 said:


> https://goo.gl/es6Bca
> 
> Hokejový štadión v Prešove. Prečo radšej nezrovanajú tú ruinu so zemou a nevybudujú hoci menší, ale moderný štadión hodný 21. storočia? Veď tú kapacitu by natlačili do oveľa menšej stavby.


keby ze daju stredovy ocelovy nosnik, ktory by obopol štadion, tak by to mali rychlo a kludne by mohli na strechu zavesit aj kocku, neviem prečo chcu zas nejaky divny typ strechy


----------



## jirky

pinkfloyd91 said:


> https://goo.gl/es6Bca
> 
> Hokejový štadión v Prešove. Prečo radšej nezrovanajú tú ruinu so zemou a nevybudujú hoci menší, ale moderný štadión hodný 21. storočia? Veď tú kapacitu by natlačili do oveľa menšej stavby.


novy, moderny stadion za 5M? asi tazko..minimalne 2x tolko, skor 3x. A radsej nech sa spravi ta ruina ako tu mat bezpohlavny "super mega moderny stadion 21storocia" krabicoidneho Tesco tvaru.


----------



## Azbest

Tiez zdielam nazor nech sa zrekonstruuje povodny stadion s jeho jedinecnymi detailami nez by tu mala vyrast "moderna" krabicova hala bez akejkolvek pridanej hodnoty...a povedzme si uprimne ze Presovu bohato postaci zrekonstruovat sucasny stadion...Hokej na najvyssej urovni sa tu nehral dobrych 25 rokov...


----------



## pinkfloyd91

jirky said:


> novy, moderny stadion za 5M? asi tazko..minimalne 2x tolko, skor 3x. A radsej nech sa spravi ta ruina ako tu mat bezpohlavny "super mega moderny stadion 21storocia" krabicoidneho Tesco tvaru.


Prečo? Nechápem. V čom je Tesco tvar horší ako toto? Neviem. Na tejto stavbe nevidím nič výnimočné. Opacha, nemoderná, nevhodná a hnusne zelená s divnou strechou. Brutalizmus.


----------



## Azbest

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Prečo? Nechápem. V čom je Tesco tvar horší ako toto? Neviem. Na tejto stavbe nevidím nič výnimočné. Opacha, nemoderná, nevhodná a hnusne zelená s divnou strechou. Brutalizmus.


Je to vec vkusu.Ale z architektonickeho hladiska jednoducho nemas sancu presadit krabicu ako je napr. v BJ a porovnavat ju so zlozitejsou stavbou akou je zimak v Prešove...Jedina podobna hala ak sa nemylim je len v Bratislave a je to sportova hala Pasienky...Ma jednoducho historiu a je akousi ikonou presovskeho sportu....Spytaj sa napr. bardejovcana ci je ikonou mesta bardejovsky zimak..myslim ze nie je..a v tom je ten rozdiel....to ze presovsky zimak ma v sucasnosti kriklavu zelenu farbu a zamalovane okna este neznamena ze je z architektonickeho hladiska skaredy :cheers:


----------



## vitacit

prešovský zimák je super. nachodil som sa tam na československu druhu ligu, na slovensku narodnu, najvyššiu, potom opať druhu ligu (či ako sa tie ligy volali...). je v pekne lokalite a je to vcelku specificka budova.


----------



## motooo

Hlavne tou unikatnou strechou je zaujimavy a ma aj celkom zaujimavu atmosferu. Ked som tam bol pred asi 2 rokmi na nejakom turnaji, tak mi v podstate jedine prekazal ten stav v akom sa nachadzal, ale ked sa to jednoducho zrekonstruuje s citom tak to bude super stadion. Ale architektonicky to je urcite jeden z tych hodnotenejsich stadionov u nas.


----------



## KingBrouza

Ten stadion v Presove by mohli nechat aj tak ako to je teraz, pre Winter Classic jak stvoreny


----------



## sm2011

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Prečo? Nechápem. V čom je Tesco tvar horší ako toto? Neviem. Na tejto stavbe nevidím nič výnimočné. Opacha, nemoderná, nevhodná a hnusne zelená s divnou strechou. Brutalizmus.


Brutalizmus je troska prehnane ale priklanom sa nazor ,ze to vypada strasne...niekedy to mozno bolo krasne dielo ale teraz tie vysoke tribuny no fakt to vypada zle. radsej keby to znili , troska mensia kapacita , tribuny po celej ploche a vypadalo by to ovela lepsie. Kocka je dnes in....tak ako kedysi asi to co teraz postavili.....v jednoduchosti je krasa staci kocka nemam s tym problem urcite by bola peknejsia....ako rozne nezmyselne prapodivne tvary


----------



## Azbest

*Zimný štadión Pavla Demitru sa dočká rekonštrukcie, Trenčín dostal dotáciu*
_
Na jednom z najstarších "zimákov" v krajine dostane novú podobu interiér a hlavný vchod. Vo vnútri štadióna vymenia podložie na státie aj sedenie a všetky sedadlá za nové vo farbách Dukly Trenčín. Modernizáciou prejde šatňa pre hostí a vstupná brána, ktorá dostane novú podlahu. Zo stien zmizne drevené obloženie a pribudnú na ne fotografie najväčších hviezd trenčianskeho hokeja._



https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/383980...a-docka-rekonstrukcie-trencin-dostal-dotaciu/


----------



## simiKE

aj viac im mohli dat , aby ho cely od zakladov az po strechu dali dokopy


----------



## SunshineBB

To je pravda. Jeden milion € je zalostne malo. Ved Bystrica dostala 1,7 mil len na jednu tretinu ci stvrtinu stadiona.


----------



## slavoski

Inak v Košiciach sa na moje prekvapenie celkom stavia. 
http://www.kosice-estranky.sk/clank...lery2/6142874012158847073/6660127603208129938


----------



## Tepicko

To ze su spravene piloty pre vsetky tribuny nam dava aspon malu nadej ze sa to raz dostava cele :lol: ^^


----------



## ayoz

A čo Prešov?


----------



## lukass111

Trencin zacina rast pred ocam, zacinam verit, ze to Ucko postaviai: 
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/232177-...whC_e0i53iUGTC0HPLF_dhvWDO2nenEXJQSUL7MhrgWGE


----------



## Majhok

Pekne sa rozbehli. 

Dovolil som si zosumarizovat:

Trencin (Zdroj: astrencin.sk)



















Kosice (Zdroj: kosice-estranky.sk


----------



## jirky

ayoz said:


> A čo Prešov?


minuly piatok otvarali obalky s ponukami, vysledok zatial nezverejnili. Ked nebudu ziadne prietahy, tak do konca marca by sa malo zacat stavat.


----------



## CNA_Plaza

SunshineBB said:


> To je pravda. Jeden milion € je zalostne malo. Ved Bystrica dostala 1,7 mil len na jednu tretinu ci stvrtinu stadiona.


No ja som si myslel, ze na to ma prispiet SZLH a nie vlada, cize mozno by som ocakaval este dalsie prispevky. No a tu v plane je vidiet, ze to nemalo byt financovane statom ako BB ale inak. 










zdroj:https://www.hockeyslovakia.sk/userfiles/file/2018-06-06_Konferencia_Sala/1-infrastruktura_sala_SZLH.pdf


----------



## SunshineBB

^^

Aha , ja som myslel ze sa Trencin zviezol v jednom baliku spolu s BA a KE, ktore pripravuju svoje stadiony pre MS


----------



## JimmySK

Štadión Liptovský Mikuláš


----------



## ayoz

Pozrel som sa na to, v ktorom roku boli ligové štadióny zrekonštruované/vystavané do súčasnej podoby a teda ktovie, či by sa na svete našla liga s novšími štadiónmi. Navyše keď priemer Myjavy zlepší Trenčín na snáď 2019 (a ak sa dokončí celý, tak 2020) a Prešov/Skalica by tiež ten priemer zlepšili oproti ZM/Senici.

Ružomberok - 2006
Žilina - 2009
Michalovce - 2010
Myjava - 2013
Senica - 2014
Zlaté Moravce - 2014
Podbrezová - 2015
Trnava - 2015
Nitra - 2018
DAC - 2019
Slovan - 2019


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

ayoz said:


> Pozrel som sa na to, v ktorom roku boli ligové štadióny zrekonštruované/vystavané do súčasnej podoby a teda ktovie, či by sa na svete našla liga s novšími štadiónmi. Navyše keď priemer Myjavy zlepší Trenčín na snáď 2019 (a ak sa dokončí celý, tak 2020) a Prešov/Skalica by tiež ten priemer zlepšili oproti ZM/Senici.
> 
> Ružomberok - 2006
> Žilina - 2009
> Michalovce - 2010
> Myjava - 2013
> Senica - 2014
> Zlaté Moravce - 2014
> Podbrezová - 2015
> Trnava - 2015
> Nitra - 2018
> DAC - 2019
> Slovan - 2019


No, treba povedat, ze v Ruzomberku v 2017 prebehla velka rekonstrukcia celej jednej tribuny. Sedacky sice ostali, ale je tam uplne novy travnik a zazemie, ktore splna UEFA standardy. Navyse sa momentalne pripravuje projektova dokumentacia pre futbalovu akademiu, ktorej sucastou bude rekonstrukcia treningovej plochy v arealy. 
Takisto Zilina, tam prebehli 2-3-4 roky dozadu tiez rekonstrukcie, dostavba jednej tribuny a vybudovanie zazemia za severnou.


----------



## ayoz

Ja to samozrejme viem, ale to ich súčasnú podobu nezmenilo... Teda pri Žiline ten malý dostavaný kúsok nerátam. Bral som do úvahy iba tie veľké štadiónotvorné rekonštrukcie.


----------



## slavoski

ZŠ v Prešove, v podstate nič nové. 
https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/385543...tav-rekonstrukcie-zimneho-stadiona-v-presove/


----------



## siravak

slavoski said:


> ZŠ v Prešove, v podstate nič nové.
> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/385543...tav-rekonstrukcie-zimneho-stadiona-v-presove/


Strasna opacha. :nuts:


----------



## pinkfloyd91

siravak said:


> Strasna opacha. :nuts:


Píšem to stále, hrozná stavba. Už by to mohli celé strhnúť.


----------



## simiKE

preco ? ved keby sa to normalne zrekontruovalo tak je to top stadion na slovensku... taka mensia steel arena ..tiez mali cez stred potiahnut ocelovu chrbticu


----------



## ayoz

Musím súhlasiť... Sme na Slovensku. V BB nechodili na Slovan alebo na Trnavu ľudia poriadne ani v BB keď sa nedarilo Dukle, nieto ešte aby chodili do Žiaru. Bohužiaľ, slovenské kluby nie sú Real ani Chelsea, že by ťahali aj ľudí z "okolitých" miest.


----------



## wnaB

lukass111 said:


> zimak este nie je otvoreny, dokoncuje sa, coskoro by mal byt hotovy
> 
> https://myziar.sme.sk/c/22024404/zi...a-novy-termin-cena-zatial-nie-je-konecna.html
> 
> SunshineBB tu spadovu oblast ber tak, ze podla mna do Ziaru na Trnavu, Slovan ci DAC urcite zavitaju aj nejaki Bystricania, vela ich asi nebude, ved vela ich nechodi ani do Podbrezovej, co ste spominali, ze este tam obcas zasli, ale potencial v tom, ze to nie je daleko, to na zvucnejsich superov urcite ma


podla infa co mam, tak na zimaku zacne sezonu HKM ZV, skrz rekonstrukciu stadionu


----------



## pinkfloyd91

wnaB said:


> podla infa co mam, tak na zimaku zacne sezonu HKM ZV, skrz rekonstrukciu stadionu


Pod rekonštrukciou sa rozumie aj zmazanie aspoň polovice z milióna reklám na ľadovej ploche, kvoli ktorým ani nevidno puk? :cheers:


----------



## ayoz

Tak Zvolen má asi najhnusnejší ľad v lige, malo by sa to nejako regulovať. To si ako tí sponzori myslia, že len preto, že ich niekto uvidí na ľade, tak si tam niečo pôjde kúpiť? A to, že sú na ľade Zvolena asi nebude ani nejakým symbolom prestíže.


----------



## hellwar9

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Pod rekonštrukciou sa rozumie aj zmazanie aspoň polovice z milióna reklám na ľadovej ploche, kvoli ktorým ani nevidno puk? :cheers:












prva faza je vymena mantinelov a uplne novy chladiarensky system + novy facelift exterieru stadiona s novymi pokladnami, turniketmi a tak dalej a tak dalej a mali by tam byt zaratane aj bufety a restauracia. v druhej faze by mala prist rekonstrukcia tribun, nove sedacky a tribuny za branou ktore su na statie by sa mali zvysovat do urovni tribun na ktore su urcene na sedenie (par radov hore) a pravdepodobne sa z nich spravia tiež tribuny na sedenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ to bude stadionik ako lusk, akurat ja mam pocit ze sa tam za poslednych par rokov menili sedacky uz 2 krat, boli cervene aj modre, to je tam u Vas nejaka moda? Taky Trencin ma uz 40 rokov drevene lavice


----------



## ayoz

Ako lepšia rekonštrukcia ako nič, ale žeby som z nej išiel padnúť na zadok, to nie. Škoda, že sa v našej lige nedočkáme poriadneho moderného štadióna. A pravdepodobne ani keď sa vráti Slovan, ktorý bude rád, ak mu prenajmú Ružinov.


----------



## siravak

https://sport.aktuality.sk/fotogale...ntaciu-kohut-musime-investovat-do-pripravy/3/


----------



## xyzed

ked clovek vidi tu vizualizaciu exterieru tak ma pocit ze sa vracia niekolko desiatok rokov do minulosti. Asi sa tam ale toho neda prilis vela vymysliet


----------



## simiKE

ten zvolensky stadion mi vzdy pripomenie hotel fis  tam vela nevymyslia mozu len menit povrchy, material a natierat farbou


----------



## eMKejx

... Alebo zburat


----------



## siravak

eMKejx said:


> ... Alebo zburat


Neruhaj sa, duso hriesna. O chvilu sa ozve zopar filozofov ktori budu do neba vyplakavat ze sa jedna o narodnu kulturno-historicku pamiatku nevycislitelnej hodnoty, ktoru staci len vymalovat, a bude ako "lusk" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eMKejx

siravak said:


> Neruhaj sa, duso hriesna. O chvilu sa ozve zopar filozofov ktori budu do neba vyplakavat ze sa jedna o narodnu kulturno-historicku pamiatku nevycislitelnej hodnoty, ktoru staci len vymalovat, a bude ako "lusk" :lol::lol::lol:


myslis ako tomu bolo v pripade bystrickeho zimaku? :lol:

hoc mne sa ta konstrukcia velmi paci, ale ked to po "40" rokoch otvorili, zistili ze niektore nosniky boli v takom stave, ze kebyze to neotvoria vtedy tak dnes by sme tam kazdorocne chodili oplakavat obete tragedie.

Bystricky zimak by si zasluzil na pomery svoje a aktualne kvality (ne)chcenych hracov kvalit NHL, myslim kvality timu posledne roky ho predurcuju ze by tu mal stat svatostanok... (BB by aktualne dala dole Slovan 6x za sebou v treningovom tempe :nuts: )

Podla mna kebyze tu pridu naj inzinieri sveta, stacilo by 24 Liebherrov aby to cele zdvihli o 10 metrov a zatial by zimak zvacsiĺi.


----------



## hellwar9

*ICE ARENA Zvolen*


----------



## ayoz

eMKejx said:


> myslis ako tomu bolo v pripade bystrickeho zimaku? :lol:
> 
> hoc mne sa ta konstrukcia velmi paci, ale ked to po "40" rokoch otvorili, zistili ze niektore nosniky boli v takom stave, ze kebyze to neotvoria vtedy tak dnes by sme tam kazdorocne chodili oplakavat obete tragedie.
> 
> Bystricky zimak by si zasluzil na pomery svoje a aktualne kvality (ne)chcenych hracov kvalit NHL, myslim kvality timu posledne roky ho predurcuju ze by tu mal stat svatostanok... (BB by aktualne dala dole Slovan 6x za sebou v treningovom tempe :nuts: )
> 
> Podla mna kebyze tu pridu naj inzinieri sveta, stacilo by 24 Liebherrov aby to cele zdvihli o 10 metrov a zatial by zimak zvacsiĺi.


Tak podľa slov vedenia mesta súčasný zimák stačí a je to architektonická pamiatka, takže nový netreba. A keď si pozrieme, že ho nie sú schopní Bystričania ani vypredať, tak sa dá súhlasiť. Na druhú stranu treba brať do úvahy aj efekt nového štadióna, ktorý zo začiatku prinesie nových divákov a tí sa potom udržia podľa výkonov tímu, čo by v BB nemalo byť problémom, takže podľa mňa by tá návštevnosť priemerne stúpla. A aspoň by sa na finále alebo občas aj na derby so Zvolenom prípadne Nitrou neplakalo, že nie sú lístky alebo že sú drahé. Ale to by sa asi musel aj Koval s iClinicom buchnúť po vrecku, lebo chcieť od mesta poriadny hokejový štadión, aby ho postavilo za svoje by bolo asi príliš. A podľa mňa by štadión ako je v Třínci bol pre BB super. Však niekto tu nechce 8-10 tisícovú arénu na MS (aj keď by bolo fajn, keby mohli byť aj inde ako v BA a KE).


----------



## pinkfloyd91

eMKejx said:


> myslis ako tomu bolo v pripade bystrickeho zimaku? :lol: .


Skor by som povedal ako v prípade tej ruiny v Prešove.


----------



## siravak

Video z Trencina:

https://www.facebook.com/astrencin/videos/168152107418797/


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Neruhaj sa, duso hriesna. O chvilu sa ozve zopar filozofov ktori budu do neba vyplakavat ze sa jedna o narodnu kulturno-historicku pamiatku nevycislitelnej hodnoty, ktoru staci len vymalovat, a bude ako "lusk" :lol::lol::lol:


Mozes dat aj desat smajlikov, nezakryje to skutocnost ze nepouzivas argumenty ani fakty. To ze stadion v Presove (predpokladam ze na to narazas) je technicky vynimocna stavba je hola realita (detaily technickych rieseni sa daju dohladat na internete www.google.com ). Po rekonstrukcii bude tento 5 tisicovy stadion v meste ktore hra spodok prvej ligy totalny luxus.



ayoz said:


> Ako lepšia rekonštrukcia ako nič, ale žeby som z nej išiel padnúť na zadok, to nie. Škoda, že sa v našej lige nedočkáme poriadneho moderného štadióna. A pravdepodobne ani keď sa vráti Slovan, ktorý bude rád, ak mu prenajmú Ružinov.


Odpoviem ti podobne ako kolegovi vyssie. Vo Zvolene chodi na ZC tak 1600-2000 divakov, ked pride BB tak 3000-4000. Dokonca za cely cas tohtorocneho play off je stadion vypredany prvy krat az dnes na 7 zapas semifinalovej serie. Pri predstave ze tribuny za brankou budu do vysky velkych tribun, ze vsetko bude na sedenie a stadion dostane este modernejsi vzhlad, tak ma nenapada napisat nic ine len, luxus. Nasa liga je suteren europy. Navstevy na hokej su vyssie este aj vo Velkej Britanii. Fakt nechapem preco tu prevlada nazor, ze ked sa tu nepostavia stadiony ako v Trinci (Liberci, Karlovych Varoch) tak ich treba zburat, alebo prinajmensom sa z nich smiat. 



eMKejx said:


> myslis ako tomu bolo v pripade bystrickeho zimaku? :lol:
> 
> hoc mne sa ta konstrukcia velmi paci, ale ked to po "40" rokoch otvorili, zistili ze niektore nosniky boli v takom stave, ze kebyze to neotvoria vtedy tak dnes by sme tam kazdorocne chodili oplakavat obete tragedie.
> 
> Bystricky zimak by si zasluzil na pomery svoje a aktualne kvality (ne)chcenych hracov kvalit NHL, myslim kvality timu posledne roky ho predurcuju ze by tu mal stat svatostanok... (BB by aktualne dala dole Slovan 6x za sebou v treningovom tempe :nuts: )
> 
> Podla mna kebyze tu pridu naj inzinieri sveta, stacilo by 24 Liebherrov aby to cele zdvihli o 10 metrov a zatial by zimak zvacsiĺi.


Nehnevaj sa ale niekedy pises strasne sprosti. Len neviem ci ma vobec vyznam reagovat na tie tvoje perlicky.




Na margo BB zimaku. Ano , je hanba ze hrame na stadione s kapacitou 2841 divakov. To je na 2 nasobneho majstra sialene malo.

No tento rok nebol vypredany zatial ani jeden zapas v play off. To defacto znamena ze v hitoricky najkrajsom obdobi bystrickeho hokeja, v casoch ked uz treti rok vladne slovenskej extralige, v casoch ked sme vo finale 5 krat po sebe pride v 96 tisicovej aglomeracii na semifinale extraligy 2700 divakov. V Poprade 4300(vypredane), v nitre 5000 (oficialne 3500 vypredane), dnes vo ZV hlasia taktiez vypredane. V Bystrici nechodilo vela ludi ani na futbal. Taka je realita.

Bez ohladu na to, vsetci ako keby zabudali na fakt, ze ten stadion je stale este len v polke rekonstrukcie, a po jej skonceni ma mat podla informacii z pred par rokov kapacitu 3400 divakov. Ten stadion je stary a maly, ale hodnotny a co sa tyka komfortu fanusika sediaceho na stadione, myslim ze v extralige je mnoho horsich stadionov. Tu sa vycita drevena strecha, ktora je vsak z dizajnoveho hladiska nasobne krajsia ako tie ploche konstrukcie obalene plechom na ostatnych stadionoch.Vycita sa ze nemame kocku, tu nemaju ani na tretom najlepsom stadion na Slovensku v Poprade. Vycita sa ze nemame tribunu za branou. Len malu pre VIP. V tomto smere ani taka Nitra na tom nie je omnoho lepsie, Poprad tak isto, Nove Zamky detto, Zilina tiez len take polovicate riesenie. K takej Detve ani nema vyznam nieco pisat. Len tu funguje taka dogma, ze bystricky zimak = maštaľ, šopa a pod.


----------



## siravak

Trafena hus opat zagagala. Ten clovek nie je schopny pochopit, ze 50 rokov menime sedacky a malujeme stare SOPY. Hovoria to rodicia, rozhodcovia, asistenti trenerov, treneri, novinari, ziaci, dorastenci, hraci, funkcionari, a este aj tych zopar dievceniec ktore skacu trojiteho axela by suhlasili s nazorom celeho Slovenska, ze hokejove stadiony na Slovensku su totalne katastrofalnom stave, a za poslednych 30 rokov sa okrem KE a BA nepostavilo NIC. Len henten kilometrovy pisalko nevidi ziadne argumenty ani fakty. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ayran

a tak postavit sa postavilo ale vacsinou menšie haly....


----------



## pinkfloyd91

Čo tam kopú okolo štadiónu? Nebodaj upravia aj okolie stavby?


----------



## Azbest

Tam kde je bager bolo parkovisko tak predpokladam len ze ho daju do povodneho stavu necakam nic naviac


----------



## simiKE

mam to od 2 byvalych hracov tatrana presov...nehovorim ze tatran skonci ale pokial by teraz nezachranili 2. ligu tak asi to pojde do kytek


----------



## ayoz

Ak to dokázali zachrániť na Inter, v Petržalke, Košiciach alebo v BB, prečo by to nedokázali v Prešove?


----------



## slavoski

Môže si každý hovoriť čo chce, ale ten Prešovský štadión je brutálny. Keď sa nepokazí rekonštrukcia, tak nebude mať na Slovensku z architektonického pohľadu konkurenciu.


----------



## Azbest

Neruhaj sa, duso hriesna. O chvilu sa ozve zopar filozofov ktori budu do neba vyplakavat ze sa jedna o mastal ktoru staci len zburat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## siravak

slavoski said:


> Môže si každý hovoriť čo chce, ale ten Prešovský štadión je brutálny. Keď sa nepokazí rekonštrukcia, tak nebude mať na Slovensku z architektonického pohľadu konkurenciu.


Nez pozri...je to otazka vkusu. Mne sa tieto asimetricke stavby nikdy nepacili. Ti, ktori sedia na najvyssich miestach skoro nedovidia na puk, a za branou zase nikde nic. Ale ako vravim, kazdemu sa paci nieco ine.


----------



## Azbest

^^

Nejako takto by som ukoncil celu tuto debatu....100 ludi 100 chuti...na zdravicko :cheers:


----------



## siravak

Azbest said:


> Neruhaj sa, duso hriesna. O chvilu sa ozve zopar filozofov ktori budu do neba vyplakavat ze sa jedna o mastal ktoru staci len zburat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Precitaj si este raz vlakno spat, a pozri pri ktorom stadione (ktory hnije a vyzera ako mastal) som tieto slova pouzil. Tema bola "Zvolen" (a nasledne BB).
Pises rychlejsie nez rozmyslas. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## simiKE

ayoz said:


> Ak to dokázali zachrániť na Inter, v Petržalke, Košiciach alebo v BB, prečo by to nedokázali v Prešove?



vsetky kluby co si vymenoval boli nanovo zalozene ale premenovane ..to sa mozno stane aj v presove ..napr fk tatran presov


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> vsetky kluby co si vymenoval boli nanovo zalozene ale premenovane ..to sa mozno stane aj v presove ..napr fk tatran presov


Inter zachranuje vo velkej miere Barmos (ktoreho je to srdcovka), a pocul som ze vraj aj v Kosiciach lobuje silno Kozak. (co je na tom pravdy, to neviem)....No a v Petrzalke figuruju mena ako Filip Šebo, Juraj Halenár, Juraj Piroska, Peter Petráš, a samozrejme Balázs Borbély.Vsetky tieto kluby su na tom financne pomerne biedne, ale je tam obrovska vola zo strany dolezitych ludi tieto kluby zachranit. Nie som si isty ci je tomu tak v PO a BB. (co je na skodu)
Dufam ze sa raz dozijem toho, ze nasa liga bude raz vyzerat zhruba tokto: (zoradene podla mojich osobnych preferencii :lol: )
1 - Spartak Trnava
2 - Slovan
3 - Kosice
4 - Zilina
5 - DAC
6 - Inter
7 - Dukla BB
8 - Trencin
9 - Petrzalka
10- Presov
11 -Nitra
12 - Michalovce, Ruzomberok, Dubnica, Prievidza, etc...


----------



## Azbest

Ja osobne mozem hovorit len za Tatran ktory bohuzial v najblizsej dobe v prvej lige neuvidime,hoci za touto znackou stoja vcelku znami hraci a treneri v dnesnej dobe jej chyba financne krytie...na druhej strane si myslim ze ozdravny proces ako zazil inter,artmedia alebo kosice dnes potrebuje aj Presov.Pokial nepadneme na uplne dno a neodelime zrno od pliev tak to bude vzdy len o platani dier ktore ani zaplatat nejdu...

a hodim sem aj ja svoju vysnenu prvu ligu:
1.Slovan
2.Spartak
3.Inter
4.Petrzalka
5.Nitra
6.Trencin
7.DAC
8.Zilina
9.Ruzomberok
10.Dukla
11.Tatran
12.Kosice
13.Michalovce
14.Loky,Poprad,Bardejov,Rimavska,Puchov,Humenne...


----------



## simiKE

a vsetky tieto kluby spaja aj to ze maju problem so stadionmi..bohuzial

..inac Juraj Halenár uz zomrel


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Nez pozri...je to otazka vkusu. Mne sa tieto asimetricke stavby nikdy nepacili. Ti, ktori sedia na najvyssich miestach skoro nedovidia na puk, a za branou zase nikde nic. Ale ako vravim, kazdemu sa paci nieco ine.



Aj ti, ktori budu sediet uplne hore, budu stale blizsie k puku ako su ludia na velkych 2-poschodovych stadionoch. A tribuny su praveze aj za branou, rovnako aj v Kosiciach su hlavne tribuny vyssie a zadne nizsie, ale hlavne, ze su 4. Mne zasa vadi, ked je stadion tesco skladacka a nebodaj k tomu este 3 tribuny a za jednou branou stena.


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> a vsetky tieto kluby spaja aj to ze maju problem so stadionmi..bohuzial
> 
> ..inac Juraj Halenár uz zomrel


Nie "tieto", ale vsetky kluby okrem Ziliny a snad RK mali problem so stadionom. Ked sme hrali doma so Spanielmi (2:1), bol to jediny operativny stadion v celej krajine. Pomalicly sa to ale riesi. Da sa povedat, ze polovica (podla mna) "idealnej" tabulky uz ma, alebo v blizkej buducnosti budem mat reprezentativny stadionik.
Nemam ani najmensiu pochybnost, ze v pomerne blizkej buducnosti bude mat aj tych zvysnych 5-6 pre ligu dolezitych muzstiev svoj vlastny stadion, a zdravu bazu na ktorej sa mozu dostat na uroven hornej stvorky. Mozno je to tak aj lepsie, ze zacinaju od nuly, ale "zdravo".


----------



## siravak

JRBA said:


> Aj ti, ktori budu sediet uplne hore, budu stale blizsie k puku ako su ludia na velkych 2-poschodovych stadionoch. A tribuny su praveze aj za branou, rovnako aj v Kosiciach su hlavne tribuny vyssie a zadne nizsie, ale hlavne, ze su 4. Mne zasa vadi, ked je stadion tesco skladacka a nebodaj k tomu este 3 tribuny a za jednou branou stena.


Jedna vec je to, ci sa stadion niekomu paci, alebo nie, a druha vec je bavit sa , ci burat, alebo platat, lepit, a malovat stare sopy. 
Co sa tyka PO, studoval som par minut hned za Torysou, a bol, som na nom mozno 100X. Mne osobne sa ten stadion nikdy nepacil. Vyzera ako dilatovane rodidlo zelenej martanky, ALE......je to moj osobny nazor, a nikdy som nikoho nepresviedcal ze sa mu nesmie, alebo musi pacit. Nikdy a nikde som nehovoril o burani. Povedal som, ze je to strasna opacha, a tak to aj vidim. 

Ak hovorime o stadionoch ako ZV, BB, PP, a pod, su to SOPY. Mastale. Zvonku, zvnutra, zlava, zprava, proste akokolvek. Starodavne chladnicky postavene pred 40 rokmi, ktore sa plataju a maluju dodnes. A zopakujem to este raz, je to naozaj skoda, ze sa za poslednych 20-30-40 rokov nepostavil (okrem BA-KE) ani jeden jediny stadion v okresnom a krajskom meste, lebo zelene rodidla a gycove drevenne zhnite strechy nas chrania pred "opicenim sa" po zlych fuj-fuj-fuj inych hokejovych modernych stadionoch.

Len tak pre zaujimavost..:

Trencin .......1960
Zilina ..........1961
Nitra............1966
BB...............1966
Zvolen.........1966
SNV............1972
Poprad........1973


.........a potom, okrem BA-KE............N I C. 

No a vsetky tieto chladnickove mastale su odsudene na "naveky-vekov-amen" na platanie, premalovavania zabradli a vymeny sedaciek na dalsie polstorocie. Keby sa jednalo o Detvu, NZ, MI, Trebisov a pod, este by som to chapal. Ale Trencin BB, PP si urcite tieto "rekonstrukcne" masakre nezasluzia....Lenze jasne......tazko to vysvetlis ludom, ktori tu doneba sermovali argumentom ze Slovan si 22,5K stadion nezasluzi, lebo nan chodi 800 pax. Podla ich mysle staci BB stadion 2K, lebo viac ich aj tak nepride.
Tragedia je v tom, ze po tych "rekonstrukciach" bude mat BB 2K poplatany stadionik na dalsie polstorocie.


----------



## ayoz

No minimálne BB, Nitra a Trenčín by nový štadión potrebovali a určite aj uživili. Zvyšok minimálne nejakú poriadnu rozsiahlu rekonštrukciu. Michalovciam a Popradu určite stačí, čo majú.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Ak hovorime o stadionoch ako ZV, BB, PP, a pod, su to SOPY. Mastale. Zvonku, zvnutra, zlava, zprava, proste akokolvek. Starodavne chladnicky postavene pred 40 rokmi, ktore sa plataju a maluju dodnes. A zopakujem to este raz, je to naozaj skoda, ze sa za poslednych 20-30-40 rokov nepostavil (okrem BA-KE) ani jeden jediny stadion v okresnom a krajskom meste, lebo zelene rodidla a gycove drevenne zhnite strechy nas chrania pred "opicenim sa" po zlych fuj-fuj-fuj inych hokejovych modernych stadionoch.



Ano, mas pravdu, su to sopy a stadiony na urovni krajin 3. sveta, ale obdobie uspechov sme uz prepasli a teraz sa uz nove urcite nebudu stavat, kedze sme anti-hokejova krajina. Ked uz aj v Anglicku su na hokeji vyssie navstevy ako v nasej lige, ked sa musime spajat s Madarmi, tak co chceme? Hokej ide pomaly do zabudnutia a keby neboli kazdy rok MS, kedy vylezu vsetci fanusikovia uspechu, ktori pocas sezony na hokej ani nepachnu, tak by sa mohol hokej u nas uz presunut na amatersku uroven(hrou tam uz patrime, staci to uz iba premenovat).


----------



## SunshineBB

Odkedy je stadion Popradu sopa? hno:


----------



## siravak

Od roku 1973. Minule si mal tazkosti so suctami, kedze si nevedel priratat aj DS, tak ti prezradim aj konecny vysledok. Stadion v Poprade ma bude mat o 4 roky.....polstorocie. Ale pocitam, ze sa o chvilu dozviem, ze hangar pre Iljusiny patri do zoznamu Unesco, a tie tri tribuny ktore boli premalovane pred 8 rokmi maju nevycislitelnu architektonicku hodnotu.


----------



## ban Bank

ayoz said:


> Ale my sme vyčlenili rovnakú sumu peňazí na 15 štadiónov, ako v Maďarsku na 2-3.


Stadium reconstruction program in Hungary (2012-2022):


----------



## Azbest

Ten stadion Honvedu Budapest mi neskutocne pripomina nase Stiavnicky :cheers:


----------



## ban Bank

Azbest said:


> Ten stadion Honvedu Budapest mi neskutocne pripomina nase Stiavnicky :cheers:


demolished stadium


----------



## vitacit

ako madari super progres !


----------



## matejicek

_Panem et circenses_ icard:


----------



## Azbest

^^
tie tri odborne latinske slovicka sa sem do tohto fora nejako nehodia,nakolko sa tu na 377mich stranach nerozobera nic ine len tie tvoje _circenses_ :lol: ...skus napr. fora ako _Politika pre pokrocilych_ popripade _Slavne latinske vyrazy_ :cheers:


----------



## slavoski

Po pri tých vačích nezmyselných debatách si môžte pozrieť nejaké nové fotky z Košíc. Rastie to tam celkom rýchlo. https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosicka-futbalova-arena/?fbclid=IwAR0ACbf1CJu1ePWRncxGOY-mmqrQjbzRJbvfPvqmbjdkkNMihoVvnk0S0I0#nanogallery/ngy2p/AFeHyspx90w_AEDjc0AlP1YLVqw9s8RP9ZgybkoDAde-wqCtMVwNisB3-a2OfW5tv7_huW9zYDDh/AFeHysqkxXjlVuKLp2sM5x-DeL5kz-msMrDDd90hUqyA_sOX9msr07uDf2s__ENDc09BzoxcVulFSUJt6aY-ng1sIqDz2Pppkg


----------



## matejicek

Azbest said:


> ^^
> tie tri odborne latinske slovicka sa sem do tohto fora nejako nehodia,nakolko sa tu na 377mich stranach nerozobera nic ine len tie tvoje _circenses_ :lol: ...skus napr. fora ako _Politika pre pokrocilych_ popripade _Slavne latinske vyrazy_ :cheers:


Oh, ok Sherlock. Ďakujem za radu.


----------



## Azbest

*Projekt výstavby NTC v Košiciach pokračuje*

„Projekt výstavby NTC Košice, ktorý bude slúžiť na športovú prípravu talentovanej mládeže, usporiadanie zápasov tenisovej reprezentácie (Davis Cup, Fed Cup) a aj ako tenisové a športové centrum pre obyvateľov Košíc a blízkeho okolia je naďalej v zmysle schválenej Koncepcie rozvoja tenisu na roky 2018 - 2022 investičnou prioritou STZ a sme za pokračovanie jeho realizácie," skonštatovala Rada STZ.


https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22098612/projekt-vystavby-ntc-v-kosiciach-pokracuje.html


----------



## siravak

Azbest said:


> *Projekt výstavby NTC v Košiciach pokračuje*
> 
> „Projekt výstavby NTC Košice, ktorý bude slúžiť na športovú prípravu talentovanej mládeže, usporiadanie zápasov tenisovej reprezentácie (Davis Cup, Fed Cup) a aj ako tenisové a športové centrum pre obyvateľov Košíc a blízkeho okolia je naďalej v zmysle schválenej Koncepcie rozvoja tenisu na roky 2018 - 2022 investičnou prioritou STZ a sme za pokračovanie jeho realizácie," skonštatovala Rada STZ.
> 
> 
> https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22098612/projekt-vystavby-ntc-v-kosiciach-pokracuje.html


Tak toto je ozaj dobra sprava.


----------



## ayoz

Azbest said:


> Ten stadion Honvedu Budapest mi neskutocne pripomina nase Stiavnicky :cheers:


Keby sa to dalo povedať aj o novom štadióne Dukly, že bude pripomínať ten Honvédu 

K tomu NTC v Košiciach, je fajn, že aspoň v nejakom meste sa tie športové projekty niekam hýbu.


----------



## siravak

Ja osobne som rad, ze v BB sa "neodklepla" nejaka somarina z umelej hmoty. Pevne verim, ze tam bude stat jeden z najlepsich stadionov na SK.


----------



## Lukaso85

siravak said:


> Ja osobne som rad, ze v BB sa "neodklepla" nejaka somarina z umelej hmoty. Pevne verim, ze tam bude stat jeden z najlepsich stadionov na SK.


Zatial to vyzera tak ze tu stat nebude nic. Ticho je ...


----------



## CNA_Plaza

slavoski said:


> Po pri tých vačích nezmyselných debatách si môžte pozrieť nejaké nové fotky z Košíc. Rastie to tam celkom rýchlo. https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosicka-futbalova-arena/?fbclid=IwAR0ACbf1CJu1ePWRncxGOY-mmqrQjbzRJbvfPvqmbjdkkNMihoVvnk0S0I0#nanogallery/ngy2p/AFeHyspx90w_AEDjc0AlP1YLVqw9s8RP9ZgybkoDAde-wqCtMVwNisB3-a2OfW5tv7_huW9zYDDh/AFeHysqkxXjlVuKLp2sM5x-DeL5kz-msMrDDd90hUqyA_sOX9msr07uDf2s__ENDc09BzoxcVulFSUJt6aY-ng1sIqDz2Pppkg


Neviem ako na vas ale na mna ta Kosicka vystavba posobi dost zvlastne, ta burina, rozbite asfaltove plochy vokol, takmer ziadne mechanizmy ani zeriavy, ako keby roky opustena stavba z realitnych opach na HNku :nuts:
ked si to teda porovnam s TN alebo DS


----------



## Tepicko

Pretoze ak si vsimnes datum na fotkach, je to fotene cez vikendy. Tempo maju rychlejsie ako v Trencine, len v Ke sa robi parkovisko a 2 tribuny sucasne.


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Ja osobne som rad, ze v BB sa "neodklepla" nejaka somarina z umelej hmoty. Pevne verim, ze tam bude stat jeden z najlepsich stadionov na SK.


No ale uz predsa vieme ze sa odklepla ina somarina za 13 mil € ktora bude pre futbal nepouzitelna a pre atletiku zbytocna. Davam nadeje do Radvane.


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Ja osobne som rad, ze v BB sa "neodklepla" nejaka somarina z umelej hmoty. Pevne verim, ze tam bude stat jeden z najlepsich stadionov na SK.


No nikto vlastne netuší, čo sa odkleplo v BB. Bude tam stáť asi najlepší atletický štadión na Slovensku, ale tak vlastne konkurencia je len v Šamoríne a aj to nie je ktovieaká. Čo sa týka futbalu, tak tu rozhodne nebude jeden z najlepších štadiónov na Slovensku, skôr očakávam niečo úbohé.


----------



## matejicek

ayoz said:


> No nikto vlastne netuÂšÃ*, čo sa odkleplo v BB. Bude tam stÃ¡ť asi najlepÂšÃ* atletickÃ½ ÂštadiÃ³n na Slovensku, ale tak vlastne konkurencia je len v ÂŠamorÃ*ne a aj to nie je ktovieakÃ¡. Čo sa tÃ½ka futbalu, tak tu rozhodne nebude jeden z najlepÂšÃ*ch ÂštadiÃ³nov na Slovensku, skÃ´r očakÃ¡vam niečo ÃºbohÃ©.


Pri nejakom objeme investÃ*cii by bol aj atletickÃ½ ÂštadiÃ³n Antona Hajmassyho v Trnave peknÃ½ a dÃ´stojnÃ½. Je tam novÃ¡ drÃ¡ha (podobnÃ¡ ako v ÂŠamorÃ*na), tribÃºnka.

V minulosti sa počÃ*talo s premiestnenÃ*m zÃ¡padnej tribÃºny zo ÂštadiÃ³na Antona MalatinskÃ©ho, teraz je to pasÃ©. Pri nejakej tej investÃ*cii by sa dal ovÃ¡l opraviť aspoň do stavu ako je v ÂŠamorÃ*ne. Urgentne by to chcelo ale novÃ© zÃ¡zemie (t. j. Âšatne a pod.)


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> No ale uz predsa vieme ze sa odklepla ina somarina za 13 mil € ktora bude pre futbal nepouzitelna a pre atletiku zbytocna. Davam nadeje do Radvane.


O tom som nevedel. Existuje nejaky projekt, obrazok, nebodaj prezentacne video?


----------



## ayoz

Neexistuje nič, len nejaké vágne informácie v textovej forme. MO to robí v duchu všetkých obchodov robených na ministerstvách SNS, takže sa nič nedozvieme, len nakoniec to bude na... No proste zle. Ak to vôbec bude, lebo však mi s istotou tvrdili, že po odchode našich športovcov do Ria sa začne búrať a pracovať na Štiavničkách  Čo sa týka Radvane, tak tam sa malo zase začať na jeseň, ale vláda im nedala dotáciu (alebo ju presunula na jar), takže sa nič nedeje ani tam a tak si chodíme na špinavé Štiavničky zarastené burinou s hrdzavým deravým plotom, kde sa môže kedykoľvek stať, že nejaké decko spadne a zraní sa.


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> O tom som nevedel. Existuje nejaky projekt, obrazok, nebodaj prezentacne video?


skopirujem sem z predoslych stran

Tu odo mna na uvod

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154908890&postcount=7294

tu odo mna nejake pokracovanie 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154909206&postcount=7295

a tu este detailnejsie od Lukaso85 (asi z enviroportalu)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154945206&postcount=7299

V skratke: 13 mil €, kapacita 4000, oval asi zostava, dokonca bez strechy, hlavna tribuna taktiez

pre futbal maximalne nevyhovujuce a pre fanusika Dukly asi uz uplne zavrhnute

Z hladiska dizajnu katastrofa


----------



## SunshineBB

My tu v BB slepo verime, ze prichadza prelomove leto, ked budu naraz vo vystavbe alebo rekonstrukcii tri stadiony v meste.

1. Po vcerajsom zisku titulu a ukonceni sezony verime v uvolnenie dotacie a naslednu rekonstrukciu zimaku (aj ked sme si svoje uz povedali k tejto teme), ale je to lepsie ako klincom do oka

2. Stale verime vo vystavbu noveho cisto futbaloveho stadiona v Radvani. Uz nie je naco cakat.

3. Po skonceni sezony II. futbalovej ligy verime v zaciatok rekonstrukcie Stiavniciek

Alebo vlastne uz asi ani nikto tomu neveri, len ja jediny slepo a naivne dufam.

Osobne som vsak Stiavnicky aj Zimak zavrhol a neocakavam od toho nic. Zimak treba novy a Stiavnicky pre mna uz neexistuju.


----------



## ayoz

Ja teda nečakám nič, lebo mesto ani kluby nevyzerajú, že by ich súčasná situácia trápila viac, než je nutné pre PR. Vlastne len čakajú s nastavenou rukou, či vláda pred voľbami zase pustí nejaké drobné alebo nie. Retardi ešte aj odmietli dotáciu od SFZ, pričom za ňu mohli postaviť za 4 mega aspoň naozaj poriadnu jednu tribúnu v Radvani so zázemím a technológiami, keď už sa Štiavničky rekonštruujú z iných peňazí a nebudú ani futbalové. Navyše je úplná somarina, aby sa Štiavničky aj Radvaň stavali naraz. Kde bude Dukla v lete a na jeseň hrať? Pôvodný plán, pokiaľ viem, bol na jeseň/jar spraviť Radvaň a potom pôjdu Štiavničky dole. A podľa toho čo sa vyjadroval Turčan, tak nejaká snaha si s tou Radvaňou pohnúť ani nie je.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A podľa toho čo sa vyjadroval Turčan, tak nejaká snaha si s tou Radvaňou pohnúť ani nie je.


Vies mi nejako reprodukovat jeho vyjadrenie?


Co sa tyka Radvane a Stiavniciek a vystavbe naraz, prave preto som pisal ze v Radvani uz nie je naco cakat. Jedna nutna tribuna a travnik je vec, ktora sa do zaciatku novej sezony da v pohode stihnut. Zvysok sa da robit aj pocas sezony.


----------



## ayoz

Tak ale vezmi si, že v tej tribúne potrebuješ mať aj šatne, zázemie a podobne. 

Čo sa týka toho vyjadrenia, tak to bolo na FB už dávnejšie, neviem ti ho nájsť doslova, ale písal, že keď sa budú rekonštruovať Štiavničky, tak nie je nejako potrebné mať dva futbalové štadióny.


----------



## Azbest

Narazil som na internete na partiu chlapcov z walesu ktori oblubuju tzv. groundhopping a navstivili aj Slovensko a niekolko mozno neznamych stadionov,tak vam ich sem preposlem.Trosku na ozivenie tohto fora :cheers:

https://lostboyos.wordpress.com

*PieÂšťany:*




























*SpiÂšskÃ¡ NovÃ¡ Ves*




























*Skalica*




























*Galanta*




























*Komarno*




























*Hlohovec*


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> skopirujem sem z predoslych stran
> 
> Tu odo mna na uvod
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154908890&postcount=7294
> 
> tu odo mna nejake pokracovanie
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154909206&postcount=7295
> 
> a tu este detailnejsie od Lukaso85 (asi z enviroportalu)
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154945206&postcount=7299
> 
> V skratke: 13 mil €, kapacita 4000, oval asi zostava, dokonca bez strechy, hlavna tribuna taktiez
> 
> pre futbal maximalne nevyhovujuce a pre fanusika Dukly asi uz uplne zavrhnute
> 
> Z hladiska dizajnu katastrofa


Dik za namahu. Nejako mi tema Stiavniciek usla. Nuz.....ak sa to splni, tak to bude este vacsi zlocin nez v KE.


----------



## JRBA

Azbest said:


> Narazil som na internete na partiu chlapcov z walesu ktori oblubuju tzv. groundhopping a navstivili aj Slovensko a niekolko mozno neznamych stadionov,tak vam ich sem preposlem.Trosku na ozivenie tohto fora :cheers:
> 
> https://lostboyos.wordpress.com





Diky za fotky! Tie stadiony sice vyzeraju strasne, ale aspon maju svoj vlastny styl, svoju dusu. Su 100x lepsie ako nove plastove cirkusove skladacky ako v Nitre, Poprade, alebo Senici, ktore su vrchol nevkusu a cloveku uplne znechutia futbal pocas televizneho prenosu(korunu tomu v Nitre nasadilo tych par bielych sedaciek, ktore medzi ostatnymi vyzeraju ako osrate holubmi), nieto este pocas osobnej navstevy.


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Dik za namahu. Nejako mi tema Stiavniciek usla. Nuz.....ak sa to splni, tak to bude este vacsi zlocin nez v KE.


Aký zločin sú KE zase? Však tam budú mať dve top tribúny a všetko pripravené na dostavanie zvyšných dvoch, keď budú prachy. To mali radšej postaviť Sedu, len aby boli tribúny dookola, aj ked 3x menšie?


----------



## simiKE

tak ked sa ti stavba predrazi skoro dvojnasobne a este to rozetapujes a postavis len 2 trapne tribuny je to zlocin


----------



## ayoz

Tak podľa mňa to buď podcenili alebo pôvodne plánovali naozaj len tú Sedu. Lebo za to čo sa postaví mi príde tá cena ok.


----------



## eMKejx

ayoz said:


> Ja teda nečakám nič, lebo mesto ani kluby nevyzerajú, že by ich súčasná situácia trápila viac, než je nutné pre PR. Vlastne len čakajú s nastavenou rukou, či vláda pred voľbami zase pustí nejaké drobné alebo nie. Retardi ešte aj odmietli dotáciu od SFZ, pričom za ňu mohli postaviť za 4 mega aspoň naozaj poriadnu jednu tribúnu v Radvani so zázemím a technológiami, keď už sa Štiavničky rekonštruujú z iných peňazí a nebudú ani futbalové. Navyše je úplná somarina, aby sa Štiavničky aj Radvaň stavali naraz. Kde bude Dukla v lete a na jeseň hrať? Pôvodný plán, pokiaľ viem, bol na jeseň/jar spraviť Radvaň a potom pôjdu Štiavničky dole. A podľa toho čo sa vyjadroval Turčan, tak nejaká snaha si s tou Radvaňou pohnúť ani nie je.


v Rudlovej je hrisko :cheers:


----------



## slavoski

Nejake fotky z Košíc. 
https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosi...fw1bq8fAIKApJRtwZUaD7MUyzvJDpLscCVBEEe6rCfeyA


----------



## siravak

Nieco z Trencina.

https://www.facebook.com/astrencin/videos/vb.152562718121683/1845093952258280/?type=2&theater


----------



## siravak

V stredu som sa zastavil v Kosiciach 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7BQSRWyzfI&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noL4IZyP-kA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ayoz

Keď už tade chodíš, dávaj to aspoň do správnych threadov.


----------



## siravak

Vsetko je v spravnom vlakne.


----------



## ayoz

Tak načo tu potom máme samostatné vlákna? Nikto nemal potrebu sem hádzať fotky z DS (aspoň nie každé) ani z Tehelného poľa, tak prečo to ty nemôžeš dávať správne?


----------



## siravak

Na www.skyscrapercity.com je 8768786745657453 vlakien. Kazdy navstevuje vlakno, ktore ho zaujima. Su ludia ktori navstevuju len kosicke vlakno, a nezaujima ich , co sa deje v BA, ale aj opacne. A su ludia ktorych zaujima niekolko vlakien naraz. Ja som ziadne vlakno nazalozil, takze tvoju prvu otazku poloz bud moderatorom, alebo zakladatelom rozlicnych vlakien. No a co sa tyka tvojho nazoru ze som dal link na vseobecne vlakno a tiez samostatne kosicke ma zaujima asi tak, ako vlanajsi sneh v Tatrach.


----------



## jirky

tiez si myslim ze zakladat samostatne temy koli ( bez urazky) kazdej "sope", kde je frenkvencia novych prispevkov ,tak raz za 2-3 tyzdne (vid Kosice, Trencin) je trosku mimo. Naco nam tu je milion polomrtvych tem?


----------



## Ayran

vlada peniaze KE nechcela dať, lebo nebol zvoleny smerak a haRaši trucoval...


----------



## siravak

Ayran said:


> vlada peniaze KE nechcela dať, lebo nebol zvoleny smerak a haRaši trucoval...


Mne, (aj vacsine) je to uplne jasne. Len niektorym tu to jednoducho nedochadza, a myslia si, ze v Kosiciach je to "tak", lebo......medved.


----------



## simiKE

najprv to chceli riesit s technickou univerzitou (stadion Slávie TU) a potom postavit novu atleticku drahu aj so zazemim na popradskej ..co by bolo okolo 4 milionov sa mi zda


----------



## siravak

A je to tu.....
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/233913-...-takto-by-nasu-ligu-nemohol-hrat-ani-juventus


----------



## simiKE

konecne ..a zilina nech neplace


----------



## siravak

No, ono mi to pripada podobne ako so stavanim stadionov. Ak postavis, tak predrazene s rozkradackou. Ak nepostavis, nebude nic. 
S travnikom je to podobne. Ak das umely, mozu trenovat a hrat vsetci. Avsak zvysok ligy ta obvini z vyhody umelej hmoty.
Ak tam das prirodny, po dvoch treningoch je zo stadiona oranisko. 
Myslim si, ze jak Trencin tak aj Zilina to ozaj robili z ciste ekonomickeho dovodu. Avsak zase tiez je pravda, ze vsetci maju tiez isty problem, a sanzia sa ho riesit ako sa len da, a na prirodnej trave. Ja osobne rozhodnutie SFZ vitam, aj ked pravdou je, ze samotna UEFA to povuluje. Nejaki rusaci, a tusim aj niekto zo Svajciarska hra na umelej hmote tiez....


----------



## simiKE

klubom na severe slovenska by som vysiel v ustrety tym, zeby som im dovolil napr 30 % umelych vlakien namiesto 10 %


----------



## CarlMartello

Nerozumiem prečo sa takto presadzuje prírodná tráva oproti umelej.
V prospech umelej trávy hovoria jednak ekonomické dôvody, dvak rýchlejšia hra (čo indukuje atraktívnejšiu podívanú)

A argument, že Trenčín a Žilina majú doma výhodu keďže sú zvyknutí na umelku, je slabý, nakoľko majú spomínané kluby nevýhodu vonku, keďže ich súper je viac zvyknutý na prírodný povrch.
Navyše nikomu nič nebráni trénovať na umelej tráve a tak si na ňu zvykať.

...a koniec koncov, SFZ by mal riešiť dôležitejšie veci ako trávniky.


----------



## simiKE

paradoxne travnik je nadolezitejsia vec vo futbale


----------



## JimmySK

Ako obmedzit umelé travniky je dobra blbosť. Minimálne preto, že severnejšim mestám to ušetrí nemalé peniaze na údržbu a myslím, že ide hlavne o futbal. Ešte pred niekoľkými rokmi sa hralo na oraniskach a nikoho to netrápilo. Odrazu už idú robiť obmedzenia.


----------



## siravak

JimmySK said:


> Ako obmedzit umelé travniky je dobra blbosť. Minimálne preto, že severnejšim mestám to ušetrí nemalé peniaze na údržbu a myslím, že ide hlavne o futbal. Ešte pred niekoľkými rokmi sa hralo na oraniskach a nikoho to netrápilo. Odrazu už idú robiť obmedzenia.


Myslim si ze SFZ zaujal taketo stanovisko, lebo sa boji, ze pride cas, ked vsetky kluby jeden po druhom (snad okrem BA a DS) prejdu na umelu travu s vidinou usetrit peniaze (co je nam slovakom vlastne uplne vo vsetkom). A potom bude nasa liga ako zeleny pes v celej Europe. 
Ja osobne by som bol radsej keby mali vsetci prirodny travnik ako je to skoro (prakticky) vsade, alebo.....ak by vynimka (Trencin a ZA) ostala vynimkou.


----------



## jirky

CarlMartello said:


> Nerozumiem prečo sa takto presadzuje prírodná tráva oproti umelej.
> V prospech umelej trávy hovoria jednak ekonomické dôvody, dvak rýchlejšia hra (čo indukuje atraktívnejšiu podívanú)......


nabuduce na narodeniny/valentina daj svojej priatelke/zene umelu ruzu, je to ekonomicky vyhodnejsie. Som velmi zvedavy ci to indukuje "atraktivnejsiu podivanu"


----------



## CarlMartello

*keď už dávaš do súvislosti mňa s klubmi, resp. trávnik s ružami...*
našťastie nie som na tom finančne tak ako niektoré slovenské futbalové kluby, aby som musel na týchto veciach šetriť 
a k tej diváckej atraktívnosti: ak si nepochopil, tak atraktívne to nie je kvôli umelosti povrchu, ale kvôli rýchlosti lopty ktorá je na takomto povrchu rýchlejšia.
Takže žiaľ, paralela umelého trávnika a umelej ruže je veľmi nevydarená


----------



## siravak

Vsetci vieme ako su na tom financne vsetky kluby vo FL. Mna by skor zaujimalo, ako je to po tej legalnej stranke....Teda, ak to dovoluje UEFA, (pripadne FIFA), moze to zakazat (respektivne povolit) SFZ (a opacne)? Alebo ma UEFA dosah len na zapasy UEFA, a nema ziadny vplyv na pravidla FL?


----------



## jirky

CarlMartello said:


> *keď už dávaš do súvislosti mňa s klubmi, resp. trávnik s ružami...*
> našťastie nie som na tom finančne tak ako niektoré slovenské futbalové kluby, aby som musel na týchto veciach šetriť
> a k tej diváckej atraktívnosti: ak si nepochopil, tak atraktívne to nie je kvôli umelosti povrchu, ale kvôli rýchlosti lopty ktorá je na takomto povrchu rýchlejšia.
> Takže žiaľ, paralela umelého trávnika a umelej ruže je veľmi nevydarená


pardon, ale melies sprostosti  
1. znacna vacsina hracov nema rada umely povrch a vyjadruje sa proti
2. lekari upozornuju na mozne zdravotne komplikacie pri dlhodobom vyuzivani umeleho povrchu. 
3. umely povrch je tak skvely a tak posuva hru dopredu tak ze 99,9% futbalovych klubov na nasej maticke zemi hra na travnatom povrchu ( az na par exotov), neprogresivny spiatocnici!
4. A dookola spominane setrenie, kolko dala za to zilina? pisalo sa nieco o 600tis!.. myslim ze dalej netreba rozoberat
5. toto je cisto subjektivna zalezitost, ale na tu umelu plochu sa strasne zle pozera..ci nazivo ci v tv, jednoducho umelina
6. Tato debata je naozaj nutna lebo Zilina a Trencin lezia za polarnym kruhom..

7. bonusovy bod preco nie...sice troska pritiahnute ale ked uz su vsetci teraz taki EKO na cele s Gretkou, tak zasypme dalsie tisice m2 umelou hmotou  


podla mna po velmi dlhej dobe konecne nejaky rozumny krok zo strany SFZ


----------



## CarlMartello

jirky said:


> pardon, ale melies sprostosti


 Čo je z môjho príspevku sprostosť? O žiadnom z bodov ktoré si vypísal som vo svojom príspevku nepísal...
Ale aj tak na ne zareagujem: 



> 1. znacna vacsina hracov nema rada umely povrch a vyjadruje sa proti


Skúsil som trochu pohľadať na internete, no radšej mi pomôž. Aké sú dôvody toho že ho nemajú radi? Odkiaľ máš že je to značná väčšina hráčov?


> 2. lekari upozornuju na mozne zdravotne komplikacie pri dlhodobom vyuzivani umeleho povrchu.


Na jednu stranu sú kĺby vo väčšej záťaži, avšak na druhú je štatisticky na umelom povrchu podstatne menej zranení futbalistov.



> 3. umely povrch je tak skvely a tak posuva hru dopredu tak ze 99,9% futbalovych klubov na nasej maticke zemi hra na travnatom povrchu ( az na par exotov), neprogresivny spiatocnici!


Futbal je rozvinutý hlavne v krajinách, ktoré sú klimaticky niekde inde ako my, či už celá Južná Amerika, ale aj väčšina Európy, hlavne juh. No a severná Európa? To je asi tá desatina percenta futbalových povrchov ktorú spomínaš... 
Radšej hrať na začiatku jari na umelej ako na zamrznutej ploche. Radšej hrať na umelej ako na nasiaknutej pôde či oranisku.


> 4. A dookola spominane setrenie, kolko dala za to zilina? pisalo sa nieco o 600tis!.. myslim ze dalej netreba rozoberat


Ročné náklady Žiliny na údržbu umelého povrchu sú o 90000eur nižšie ako pri prírodnom povrchu, takže po 6-7 rokov sa investícia z ekonomického hľadiska začína vyplácať.


> 5. toto je cisto subjektivna zalezitost, ale na tu umelu plochu sa strasne zle pozera..ci nazivo ci v tv, jednoducho umelina


Povedal by som že jediný rozdiel je v tom že umelina je jednoliatejšia, možno ešte farebnosť. Ak ti to prekáža, no prosím. Ako si povedal, je to subjektívny pohľad. Mne je jedno ako trávnik vyzerá, teda až na to pokiaľ tam nechýbajú kusy trávnika alebo sú na ňom väčšie netrávnaté miesta.


> 6. Tato debata je naozaj nutna lebo Zilina a Trencin lezia za polarnym kruhom..


Keď už spomínaš tieto dva kluby, tak práve ony sú tie, ktoré za posledné roky vypúšťajú do sveta najviac talentov a ich akadémie sú slovenskou špičkou. Fakt je umelý trávnik niečo čo kazí slovenský futbal a nie naopak?


----------



## siravak

CarlMartello said:


> Skúsil som trochu pohľadať na internete, no radšej mi pomôž. Aké sú dôvody toho že ho nemajú radi? Odkiaľ máš že je to značná väčšina hráčov?
> Na jednu stranu sú kĺby vo väčšej záťaži, avšak na druhú je štatisticky na umelom povrchu podstatne menej zranení futbalistov.


Nieco sa o tom pisalo tusim tu...:
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/233889-...isti-na-slovensku-nechcu-hrat-na-umelej-trave


----------



## CarlMartello

Vďaka za link.
Keď to teda hráči tak cítia, nech sa pravidlá nastavia podľa nich.

Avšak čítal som už niekde že je to veľmi o zvyknutí si na umelý/prírodný povrch.
Ktovie teda aké by boli výsledky ankety ak by sme mali v lige 2 tímy s prírodnou a 10 tímov s umelou?


----------



## jirky

CarlMartello - 

1. siravak uz odpovedal a myslim ze toto bohate staci na ukoncenie celej tejto debaty, hraci na tom nechcu hrat..vybavene
3. Uuuu cely futbalovy svet je v subtropickom pasme?  Je Nemecko vyspela futbalova krajina? Je nou aj Polsko? A co tak Madarsko, Cesko, Rakusko, Ukrajina, Svajciarsko, polovica Francuska, cely sever Talianska? Vsetko krajiny s totoznymi klimatickymi podmienkami ako mame my. Kde je potom problem, ved umelka je lacnejsia a dokonca 2x zrychluje hru co "indukuje atraktivnejsiu podivanu" 
4. ok takze vravis ze po 6-7rokoch sa to zacne vyplacat..kolko rokov vydrzi umely travnik aby bol v stave aby obdrzal licenciu napr na poharove zapasy? to neviem, to sa pytam
6. To snad nemyslis vazne?    takze podla teba je dovod celkoveho poctu slusnych odchovancov tychto dvoch klubov to ze maju hlavnu plochu umelu?  ok...


----------



## jirky

a snad este k TN a ZA, chapem ze to nestalo malo atd atd. Na mieste SFZ by som tym dvom klubom nechal vynimku na dozitie danej plochy. Potom bezpodmienecna vymena za zivy.


----------



## CarlMartello

jirky said:


> Je Nemecko vyspela futbalova krajina? Je nou aj Polsko? A co tak Madarsko, Cesko, Rakusko, Ukrajina, Svajciarsko, polovica Francuska, cely sever Talianska? Vsetko krajiny s totoznymi klimatickymi podmienkami ako mame my.



Podmienky sú to približne rovnaké, prečo ale spomínané krajiny nebojujú na začiatku jari s problémami ako máme my na Slovensku?
Peniaze... tie na kvalitnú údržbu prírodných trávnikov nemáme.


----------



## jirky

no ja si prave naopak myslim, ze je to o dost lepsie ako to bolo 15-20 rokov dozadu. Vtedy to na jar zvykla byt hlavne v BB, RK a obcas aj u nas v PO ozaj oracina. Nemam pocit ze je tomu tak aj teraz.


----------



## Azbest

*Tatran bude bezdomovcom aj v roku 2020. Stavba futbalového štadióna sa odďaľuje* 

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2211...0-stavba-stadiona-sa-oddaluje.html?ref=njctse

Žiadosť o zmenu stavby pred dokončením už bola podaná a v súčasnosti sa nachádza na okresnom úrade na odbore životného prostredia.

Podľa Benesa je žiadosť o zmene napadnutá účastníkmi konania a spracováva sa argumentácia pred vydaním povolenia.

Následne by sa žiadosť o zmene stavby mala dostať na stavebný úrad, ktorý definitívne vydá povolenie.

Ideeeee piesen dokolaaaaaa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

jirky said:


> no ja si prave naopak myslim, ze je to o dost lepsie ako to bolo 15-20 rokov dozadu. Vtedy to na jar zvykla byt hlavne v BB, RK a obcas aj u nas v PO ozaj oracina. Nemam pocit ze je tomu tak aj teraz.


V BB nikdy nebude dobry prirodny travnik, ak zostane na tom mieste kde je koli spodnym vodam od blizkeho medokysa. Spodna voda je v tych miestach vraj velmi vysoko, co sposobovalo problemy uz v casoch ked Kovacik uvazoval o vyhrievani travnika. Jedine dvihnut plochu o meter vyssie ale to uz je o inych financnych nakladoch aj ostatnych suvislotiach s atletickym zariadenim stadiona. Ja osobne niesom za umelu travu, ale nie sme nemci ani anglicania a zjavne je u nas problem udrzat travnik v dobrej kondicii takze nejaky kompromis, hybridne riesenie by som pre nase (klimaticke) pomery bral. Avsak komplet umelina nie je podla mojho gusta.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne aj o umelý trávnik sa treba starať a keď si pozriem ako vyzerá umelá tráva na tréningovom ihrisku, tak je to katastrofa.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Hlavne aj o umelý trávnik sa treba starať a keď si pozriem ako vyzerá umelá tráva na tréningovom ihrisku, tak je to katastrofa.


Ano, to je presne ukazka ,ako bude vyzerat umely travnik ked sa o neho nikto 10 rokov nestara. Aj ked treba povedat ze je to trochu ina umela trava ako v Ziline.


----------



## siravak

Trencin. Stadion smerom hore, muzstvo.....asi "dole". (dufam ze sa mylim)



Rybnicek hovoril o "ucku", ale zda sa mi ze rastie len hlavna tribuna...:-(

https://www.facebook.com/astrencin/photos/a.270335606344393/2416529845058281/?type=3&theater


----------



## jirky

Azbest - 

to je to najmenej, stavat sa da aj na zaklade povodneho povolenia, skor by som videl problem v tom VO. Ze sa niekto odvola a riesi to potom UVO je relativne bezna vec a niekedy sa proti tomu nic neda urobit. Kazdopadne je velka hanba a svedci to o "kompetentnosti" ludi na tomto projekte, ze od jesene minuleho roka nie su schopny vysutazit dodavatela na jednu betonovu tribunku a zmontovanie SEDY.


----------



## siravak

Podbrezova mozno zanikne....


Sotak tvrdi, ze ak vypadnu, rozpusti kader. Po Myjave, Borciciach.....dalsi klub s osudom v rukach jedneho cloveka, ktory lusknutim prstom dokaze vymazat klub z futbalovej mapy Slovenska. 

Co ma vsak najviac zaujalo v clanku je jeho snaha o VAR. Viete niekto ci by sa jednalo o "par korun", alebo ci by tato podmienka bola pre priemerny slovensky klub vo FL neunosna polozka?


----------



## lukass111

siravak said:


> Trencin. Stadion smerom hore, muzstvo.....asi "dole". (dufam ze sa mylim)
> 
> 
> 
> Rybnicek hovoril o "ucku", ale zda sa mi ze rastie len hlavna tribuna...:-(
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/astrencin/photos/a.270335606344393/2416529845058281/?type=3&theater


Ved prave na tejto foto vidno, ze zacali stavat aj to ucko hned od tribuny tam vidno uz prve stlpiky aj schody pod sedacky :banana:


----------



## siravak

lukass111 said:


> Ved prave na tejto foto vidno, ze zacali stavat aj to ucko hned od tribuny tam vidno uz prve stlpiky aj schody pod sedacky :banana:


Aha...tak dik za info. Moje FB konto som uplne zrusil po 15 rokoch, a fotku som zazrel len na stranke AS, v tom malickom ramceku, aj to na mobile....Teraz to mam na PC, a vidim ze jeden stlpik za branou pri rieke uz ozaj stoji....


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Podbrezova mozno zanikne....
> 
> 
> Sotak tvrdi, ze ak vypadnu, rozpusti kader. Po Myjave, Borciciach.....dalsi klub s osudom v rukach jedneho cloveka, ktory lusknutim prstom dokaze vymazat klub z futbalovej mapy Slovenska.
> 
> Co ma vsak najviac zaujalo v clanku je jeho snaha o VAR. Viete niekto ci by sa jednalo o "par korun", alebo ci by tato podmienka bola pre priemerny slovensky klub vo FL neunosna polozka?


Môžeš uviesť presný zdroj a citáciu, kde povedal, že klub zanikne?

EDIT: Alebo nechaj tak, nebudem ťa trápiť. Zase šíriš nezmysly slovenských webov, ktoré potrebujú vytvárať senzácie. Soták povedal, že ak zostúpia do 2. ligy, vytvoria nanovo mančaft a budú nanovo hrať. Toľko k možnému zániku Podbrezovej.

https://youtu.be/GZhzxVVfWGY?t=467


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Môžeš uviesť presný zdroj a citáciu, kde povedal, že klub zanikne?
> 
> EDIT: Alebo nechaj tak, nebudem ťa trápiť. Zase šíriš nezmysly slovenských webov, ktoré potrebujú vytvárať senzácie. Soták povedal, že ak zostúpia do 2. ligy, vytvoria nanovo mančaft a budú nanovo hrať. Toľko k možnému zániku Podbrezovej.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GZhzxVVfWGY?t=467


Ty si cely nezmysel. Povedal som "MOZNO". Opat pises rychlejsie nez rozmyslas. 
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/234000-...l-vion-z-korupcie-po-vypadnuti-rozpusti-kader


----------



## ayoz

Ďakujem, že si mi sem dal sekundárny zdroj, ktorý, ako som už napísal, potreboval vytvoriť senzáciu z ničoho. Dokonca ani v tom článku sa nikde nespomína žiadne rozpúšťanie článku (okrem nadpisu), čo je celkom logické, keďže je to len prepis toho rozhovoru, na ktorý som sem dal link. Takže nabudúce nečítaj len nadpisy článkov, skús si ich aj prečítať, kým vyvodíš MOŽNÉ dôsledky. O rozmýšľaní ti nič písať nejdem, je nám tu všetkým jasné, že s touto činnosťou nemáš veľa osobných skúseností 

Inak si spomenul Myjavu, ona zanikla? Lebo mám pocit, že je v 4. lige a na najlepšej ceste za postupom do 3., kde historicky aj patrí. A Borčice bol krátkodobý projekt jedného zbohatlíka, ktorý si potreboval pohladkať ego, tie snáď nikomu chýbať nemôžu.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Ďakujem, že si mi sem dal sekundárny zdroj, ktorý, ako som už napísal, potreboval vytvoriť senzáciu z ničoho. Dokonca ani v tom článku sa nikde nespomína žiadne rozpúšťanie článku (okrem nadpisu), čo je celkom logické, keďže je to len prepis toho rozhovoru, na ktorý som sem dal link. Takže nabudúce nečítaj len nadpisy článkov, skús si ich aj prečítať, kým vyvodíš MOŽNÉ dôsledky. O rozmýšľaní ti nič písať nejdem, je nám tu všetkým jasné, že s touto činnosťou nemáš veľa osobných skúseností
> 
> Inak si spomenul Myjavu, ona zanikla? Lebo mám pocit, že je v 4. lige a na najlepšej ceste za postupom do 3., kde historicky aj patrí. A Borčice bol krátkodobý projekt jedného zbohatlíka, ktorý si potreboval pohladkať ego, tie snáď nikomu chýbať nemôžu.


Este raz, a pomalicky....:
Povedal som MOZNO. Je to moj nazor, ktory mi ty urcite nezmenis, nech uz je akykolvek.
Ten som si vytvoril na zaklade toho, co sa stalo v Borciciach aj v Myjave. Ano. Aj v Myjave. Je sice pravda ze klub nezanikol uplne, ale potvrdzuje moje slova, ked vravim ze :



siravak said:


> Sotak tvrdi, ze ak vypadnu, rozpusti kader. Po Myjave, Borciciach.....dalsi klub s osudom v rukach jedneho cloveka, ktory lusknutim prstom dokaze vymazat klub z futbalovej mapy Slovenska.


Myjava sice nezanikla, ale bol to klub ktory opustil najvyssiu futbalovu sutaz uprostred sezony, lebo ich mecenasi si to tak zmysleli. Dnes hraju 16-tu ligu, tusim
Podobny pripad, BORCICE. Majitel povedal "cau", a bolo "cau".
A kedze tento dalsi sedlak ktory sa len vyhraza, uz raz klub odhlasil z druhej najvyssej sutaze ( vid link, a CITAJ POMALY:
https://profutbal.sk/clanok/234000-...l-vion-z-korupcie-po-vypadnuti-rozpusti-kader
"Šéf klubu Vladimír Soták sa cíti byť ukrivdený rozhodcami. Raz už preto klub z ligy odhlásil, vtedy hrala Podbrezová druhú najvyššiu súťaž. (foto: TASR)"), (veta hned pod fotkou Sotaka), kludne sa moze stat, ze na tento klub caka podobny osud ako x dalsich klubov na Slovensku, ktore drzia nad vodou mecenasi. A prave PRETO som napisal slovo "MOZNO". 



ayoz said:


> Inak si spomenul Myjavu, ona zanikla? Lebo mám pocit, že je v 4. lige a na najlepšej ceste za postupom do 3., kde historicky aj patrí. A Borčice bol krátkodobý projekt jedného zbohatlíka, ktorý si potreboval pohladkať ego, tie snáď nikomu chýbať nemôžu.


Ja mam zase pocit, ze existovat v 4 lige je v podstate neexistovat, a pre slovensky futbal je (dnes) tento klub asi tak dolezity, ako Borcice. 
No a co sa tyka Borcic, mas 100% pravdu. Projekt zbohatlika, ako v Podbrezovej, ktora ak vypadne, nebude chybat nikomu. 


No a nakoniec....ohladom webu "profutbal".....ak je tento zdroj pre teba sekundarnym zdrojom ktory siri desinformacie, tak ty potom musis byt samotny Vladimir Sotak, alebo aspon Jan Kovacik. :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

To zase nie je ziadna novinka ze sa Sotak vyhraza rozpustenim kadra. Okrem spominaneho odhlasenia klubu z II.ligy si spominam este asi na dva ci tri emocne vylevy ked nesuhlasil s rozhodcami. Na 99% nic nerozpusti, investoval do toho prilis vela.

Pre nas Bystricanov by Zeleziarne sice mohli byt potencionalny sponzor, ale nie som si isty ci takehoto cloveka potrebujeme v klube. Ale ak by chceli vratit pozicane, nenahneval by som sa za par hracov ktori by sa vratili tam kde patria.


----------



## ayoz

Vša z bývalých Duklistov je tam už len Podstavek  Ďurčo, Kupčík, Vajda, Snitka, Polievka už sú späť, k tomu od nich prišiel aj Migala a Savič je tu teda už sto rokov 

Inak len hlupák si môže myslieť, že by Soták zrušil futbalový klub. Maximálne by zase zrušil áčko a v budúcej sezóne by hrali 3. ligu. Podľa mňa u neho ani tak nejde o tie peniaze, ale je to lokálpatriot, ktorému ide minimálne o deti a mládež a bol by som rád, keby z toho mohla Dukla čoskoro opäť profitovať.

@SunshineBB má inak zmysel čítať, čo mi odpísal siravak? Vidím, že je toho zase na pol strany, takže predpokladám, že to nebude veľmi k veci, tak ak si to ty čítal, nech viem či s nám mám strácať čas alebo ne. Lebo sa mi to čítať nechce.


----------



## SunshineBB

Priznam sa ze tak podrobne tu Podbrezku nesledujem, ale myslel som ze tam este hra Rendla, a trener brankarov je nasa legenda Peto Boros, co bolo strasne smutne ked musel odist z Dukly do Podbrezovej lebo u nas sa nenaslo miesto. Svojho cssu tam posobil aj Gresko, Kentos a pod. 

Neviem ti odpovedat na tvoj dotaz lebo prispevok co ma viac ako dve -tri vety uz od neho necitam.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Inak len hlupák si môže myslieť, že by Soták zrušil futbalový klub. Maximálne by zase zrušil áčko a v budúcej sezóne by hrali 3. ligu. .


.....



ayoz said:


> Inak si spomenul Myjavu, ona zanikla? Lebo mám pocit, že je v 4. lige



:lol: 
Presne toto si moze mysliet iba hlupak, ktory to vidi ako kazdodenne bezne situacie, ktore neznamenaju ziadny zanik klubu. Len jednoducha bezvyznamna kozmeticka uprava ktoru si ani nikto nevsimne.



ayoz said:


> . Lebo sa mi to čítať nechce.


Ja zase velmi rad citam tvoje prispevky. Vzdy som ti vravel, ze ma zabavas :lol:


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Neviem ti odpovedat na tvoj dotaz lebo prispevok co ma viac ako dve -tri vety uz od neho necitam.


....ale citas, priatelu, citas...:lol: Tlakom 200/100, bordovou tvarou, ale citas :lol:

Inac, je pravdou, ze tie peniaze ktore investoval v Podbrezovej mohli podstatne pozdvihnut Duklu, ale.......(IMHO), ak to tak neurobil doteraz, neurobi to tak ani v buducnosti. Tlacil peniaze do Podbrezovej, lebo mal vidinu ze z nej urobi druhy Eibar. Cize bud mal celu Duklu "v perdeli", alebo......videl ze nema sancu ziskat uplnu kontrolu nad Duklou, ako ju ma v Podbrezovej.


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> Jedna vec, ze tu staviame odporne SEDA opachy a nazyvame to stadionmi, ale teraz to chceme aj ukazovat celemu svetu, preboha? A este to ideme nazyvat modernym stankom...to uz neviem ci sa mam smiat alebo plakat.


V Bystrici sa nebude stavat SEDA. Mozno ta zmiatla vizualizacia v clanku, ale ta je stara niekolko rokov a novu ocakavame kazdu chvilu. 



JRBA said:


> Najblizsie sa budu krajiny uchadzat o MS za 5 rokov a neskor...a dovtedy nemusi profesionalny hokej u nas existovat. Nieje on totiz zaujem...jednorocnych fanusikov uspechu pocas MS nepocitam, lebo vacsina z nich ani nevie, ze sa nejaka extraliga hra a nevedia vymenovat ani 2 muzstva v lige.


Ja si myslim ze od r.2012 , cize od obdobia ked hrozilo ze z exraligy bude poloprofesionalna sutaz ide nasa liga hore. Velmi pomaly, ale isto. A vyzera to tak, ze nas caka prvy rocnik, v ktorom budu vsetky kluby financne zabezpecene. Stalo to nejake obete (napr. extraligovy hokej v Skalici ci Martine), ale ja verim tomu ze bude uz iba lepsie.

Uvidime ako to bude zo Slovanom, pochybujem ze splni podmienky pre vstup, ale Slovan je Slovan. Po vypadnuti Ziliny a pripadnom vstupe Slovana ocakavam zvyseny divacky zaujem. Nemyslim si ze by za 5 rokov u nas hokej nemal existovat.

Navyse, viackrat sme to tu preberali, nove stadiony sa sice nestavaju, ale toto leto sa ma rekonstruovat Zvolen aj Trencin, v BB sa tiez nieco chysta.


----------



## siravak

JRBA said:


> Jedna vec, ze tu staviame odporne SEDA opachy a nazyvame to stadionmi, ale teraz to chceme aj ukazovat celemu svetu, preboha? A este to ideme nazyvat modernym stankom...to uz neviem ci sa mam smiat alebo plakat.


No, nie som sity ci to bude SEDA (alebo sa to v clanku aspon nikde nespomina), ale postavit v krajskom meste futbalovo-atleticky stadion pre 4K sedaciek s klasicky otrepanou vetou ze:" s moznym navysenim kapacity v buducnosti" je fakt smutne. Cize Presov 6K, Kosice v podstate tiez 6K, a Bystrica 4K. Narodny atleticky stadion. Smutne.


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> ^^ Ja sa ako bystrican na novy stadion tesim. KONECNE, ked uz tu mame tu Duklu, co je historicky dane zasluzia si po desatrociach stadion na ktorom sa nie len dobre cvici, ale hlavne reprezentuje a tiez sa da pozerat
> 
> Mozno trosku na skodu ze po futbalovej stranke bude splnat max podmienky UEFA 2. kategorie. Som vsak hlavne zvedavy na vizualizacie a dufam ze to nebude ta cervena opacha z nedavnej doby.


Ja mam z toho clanku zmiesane pocity.

- Niekolkonasobne opakovanie ze Dukla patri na Stiavnicky a ze tam moze hrat aj pocas vystaby de facto znamena ze s Radvanou sa nebude diat nic. Ale ze by niekto (MFK, mesto) po konci sezony vydal aspon tlacovu spravu aky je postup to je utopia. 

- Teraz budem mierne expresivny, ale sme mesiac pred buranim, a tri mesiace pre vystavbou, tak kurva aka bude kapacita? Bude 4000? Bude 7000? Je nehorazne, ze v case ked sa robi verejne obstaravanie na zhotovitela (cize projektova dokumentacia uz musi byt v nejakej naozaj realnej podobe) nie je nikto schopny ani len potvrdit zakladnu informaciu celej stavby.

- Ta vyhovorka ze mame malo casu a nestihame ani nemozeme stavat nic megalomanske by mala opodstatnenie ak by namiesto 15 tisicoveho stadiona stavali 7-8 tisicovy. Ale nie 4. 

- Preinvestuje sa 10 mil €, pred mesiacom to bolo este 13. To tu len tak hore dole lietaju taketo cifry ako jedna basen.

A to nejde o sukromneho investora, ale o stat, a o najvacsi sportovy klub na Slovensku. Ale informacie ako po havarii reaktora viete kde.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> - Teraz budem mierne expresivny, ale sme mesiac pred buranim, a tri mesiace pre vystavbou, tak kurva aka bude kapacita? Bude 4000? Bude 7000? Je nehorazne, ze v case ked sa robi verejne obstaravanie na zhotovitela (cize projektova dokumentacia uz musi byt v nejakej naozaj realnej podobe) nie je nikto schopny ani len potvrdit zakladnu informaciu celej stavby.


Dobre vies ze na 4K sedaciek mozes natlacit maximalne 4001 osob. (3999 chlapov, a jednu mamicku s deckom na rukach). Argumentovat ze bude dalsich 3K na statie v dnesnej dobe nema vyznam. Ak sa to tak vezme, kludne tam mozu dat 4K "sedaciek", a na zvysok ovalu sa postojacky zmesti mozno aj 10K. Staci ze nechaju oval za jednou branou bez sedaciek, a 3K sa tam moze kludne natlacit. Raz som tu na fore spomenul, kolko by mohlo mat terajsie Tehelne pole, keby bolo okrem hlavnej tribuny vsetko na statie...Odvazim sa tvrdit, ze by mal dnesny stadion kapacitu minimalne 30-40K.
V krajskom meste bude Narodny atleticky stadion mensi ako futbalovy stadion v jednej jeho dedinke ktora hra druhu ligu. :nuts:


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> V Bystrici sa nebude stavat SEDA. Mozno ta zmiatla vizualizacia v clanku, ale ta je stara niekolko rokov a novu ocakavame kazdu chvilu.



Vazne myslis, ze postavia nieco ine ako toto?

https://imgur.com/a/IB6g98u


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som za miesta na statie bol aj rad. V Cechach sa k tomu od novej sezony vracaju, myslim ze podobne sektory maju aj v Nemecku, kedze na Bundesligu maju volnejsie pravidla ako na EU pohare. Poznam mnoho ludi, ktori si na futbale nikdy nesadnu.

Akurat tu zatial nic nie je jasne, maju tu oval kde sa na bez sedaciek zmesti snad 10-15 tisic ludi, podla starsich info sa oval burat nebude, teraz sa dozvieme ze burat sa bude cele 2 mesiace, dufam ze sa nedockam toho ze stadion bude do U-cka alebo nebodaj len s dvoma tribunami, pretoze to by bol horsi stav ako to co je tam teraz. Len netusim ci dnesne normy povoluju tribuny na nasype.


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> Vazne myslis, ze postavia nieco ine ako toto?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/IB6g98u


Toto je este vizualizacia ked sa na vystavbe mal podielat SFZ ktory ma so SEDOU zmluvu. Navyse stadion na tejto vizualizacii moze mat kapacitu odhadom tak 6-7 tisic. Nie 4. Takze si vazne myslim ze nejdu stavat toto, ale naozaj si ani len neviem predstavit co idu na tak velkej ploche okolo drahy postavit, ak tam ma byt okrem hlavnej tribuny uz len 2000 sedaciek. Uplne realne uvazujem ze keby po obvode drahy nastavali 50 cm siroke kuchynske stolicky v dvoch radoch tak sa trafia do tej uvadzanej kapacity.

Ale uz tu vela kecam(e) a zbytocne. Cas ukaze.


----------



## Majhok

Ja by som bol za nieco podobne tomuto (inspiroval som sa spodnym radom Stade de France):










4 posuvne 2 tisicove tribuny. Vlavo atletika vpravo futbal. Nad nimi lahka membranova strecha. Uvedomujem si ze je to sci-fi predstava. Na zaciatok by stacili 2 hlavne tribuny. Nekamenujte ma, netusim kolko by to mohlo stat...


----------



## siravak

Majhok said:


> Ja by som bol za nieco podobne tomuto (inspiroval som sa spodnym radom Stade de France):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 posuvne 2 tisicove tribuny. Vlavo atletika vpravo futbal. Nad nimi lahka membranova strecha. Uvedomujem si ze je to sci-fi predstava. Na zaciatok by stacili 2 hlavne tribuny. Nekamenujte ma, netusim kolko by to mohlo stat...


Uplna nadhera. Kazda tribunka po 3K, a krasny stadionik pre 12K v strede Slovenska pre futbal aj atletiku. Vidis, v Podbrezovej vysuvaju pol strechy, ale v Bystrici (Bratislave) pochybujem ze by sa nasiel hrdina ktory by sa to toho pustil...:lol:
Inac, bol by tam asi dost komplikovany problem so strechou...


----------



## Azbest

Co sa tyka sektorov na statie tiez sa mi tato myslienka paci.Na klasickom betonovom ovale som bol vychovany...na pode ULK sa uz o tom suska a padol uz aj navrh na zavedenie sektorov na statie do novej infrastrukturnej smernice...ci a v akej podobe sa to do tej smernice dostane je uz otazne...krasnym prikladom ''sedackovej'' rekonstrukcie je teda bol stadion v Presove...pred umiestnenim sedaciek mal kapacitu 14 000 divakov po umiestneni sedaciek bola nieco cez 5500....Je pravda ze sedacky boli umiestnene na cca 80% kapacity ovalu ale aj keby boli vsade tak by ta kapacita ostala niekde pri 6000...


----------



## SunshineBB

Článok sme chceli aktualizovať o najnovšiu už schválenú a finálnu vizualizáciu štadióna. Tá však bude k dispozícii pre verejnosť až po skončení verejného obstarávania.


Ani za toho boha neukazu co chcu postavit. Verejnost predsa nemusi vediet. Alebo sa hanbia.


----------



## ayoz

Tak vizualizácie budú až keď sa skončí verejné obstarávanie, čo bude ktovie kedy. Inak tá kapacita svedčí o tom, že bude buď jedna väčšia alebo dve menšie tribúny. Ťažko sa to odhaduje, keď vlastne okrem kapacity nič nevieme a tá je maličká. Takže čokoľvek sa postaví, bude to zlé. Mne osobne by nevadilo, keby sa postavili len dve 4-5-tisícové tribúny, lebo spoza brány je to aj tak na nič na atletickom štadióne. Takže momentálne vidím ako najideálnejší scenár to, že sa postaví len jedna tribúna s kapacitou 4 tisíc a budeme môcť živiť nádeje, že sa postaví v budúcnosti ďalšia oproti a možno sa niekedy spoja. A som zvedavý, že ak sa má búrať ovál, či postavia novú tribúnu len na státie alebo ako to bude. Keby to bolo aspoň architektonicky pekné, ale naozaj od toho nečakám nič dobré.

Čo sa týka Radvane, písal som už pred vyše mesiacom mail Smädovi, ale ten je očividne príliš dôležitý na to, aby odpisoval voličom. Každopádne aj z vyjadrení Turčana, ktoré som sem už písal to vyzerá, že na Radvaň sa vykašľali (aj keď to mal byť v prvom rade štadión pre mládež, takže so Štiavničkami a áčkom nemal mať nič spoločné). Chcieť od mesta alebo vedenia Dukly normálne informácie je bohužiaľ utópia. Jední sú ticho, druhí riešia somariny a dokopy to celé vedú starí dedkovia ako nejaký dedinský klub. Keď si spomeniem, kde sme boli okolo rokov 2010/11, tak teraz sme neskutočne pozadu nie len po športovej stránke.


----------



## siravak

Zopar novych obrazkov z Kosic.

https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosicka-futbalova-arena/


----------



## siravak

Smutny pripeh Tatrana, ktory asi umiera....(dolna polovica clanku o stadione)

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/399192...ent-miroslav-remeta-otvorene-nie-len-o-klube/


----------



## Azbest

Mam sice 30tku na krku ale slzy sa mi tlacia do oci...Je smutne ked vidite vasu srdcovku ako zaziva postupny pad a je to kazdym rokom horsie a horsie...potom sa vam pred ocami zacnu premietat tie najkrajsie chvile ktore ste s tymto klubom zazili vsetky velke vitazstva postupy oslavy a zrazu si uvedomite aka je realita...Tatran pre mna znamena vela a ci uz prezije tuto klinicku smrt alebo nie nikdy nanho nezanevriem...


----------



## SunshineBB

Presne toto som mohol napisat pred 3-4 rokmi ked isla Dukla kompletne do kytek a bola uplne v rovnakej situacii. Majitel chystajuci sa pustit klub, klub bez stadionu, mesto bez zaujmu. Este aj ten tvoj vek sedi. Tiez som mal 30 na krku a tiez som z toho bol hotovy. A hla, nie je to bohvieco ale mame opat aspon malu radost z futbalu. Hlavu hore. Tatran neskonci. Neverim tomu.


----------



## vitacit

mne ako konarovi, ktory pamata federal, ked sparta, slavia alebo bohemians uz na hranici prehravali lebo beton zdolat nedokazali. zazil som osobne dundee united, zaragozu, zazil som skvele sobotne vecery v hlbokych rokoch 90-tych v prvych rocnikoch ligy ked pred plnym stadionom hrala trnava v laufe, salenych kosicanoch, derby s humennym, bardejovom, zazil som aj pad do druhej ligy a pred dvomi rokmi aj 1000 ludi v lete v druhej lige na kosice kde nas za brankou vsetkych dostipali osy)))) je mi luto ked vidim ako z druhej do tretej padaju tri vihodnarske mancafty a zvysok sa len tak "pregrciava", v presove nie je uz ani futbal, ani hokej, ani basket, jedine hadzana sa drzi ale je to hanba ked si clovek uvedomi, ze o kus dalej v mihalovcoch maju v prvej lige snad vsetko co sa da. ale verim, ze to zoberie rozumny clovek, ze sprofanovany remeta sa poberie kade lahsie, ze sa dorobi stadion, rozbehne sa mladez a my opat budeme chodit ku argentine na kvalitny futbal.


----------



## siravak

Tak ci onak, raz budu vsetky tieto historicke kluby z vacsich a krajskych miest v najvyssej sutazi. Nemam o tom pochyb.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Tak vizualizácie budú až keď sa skončí verejné obstarávanie, čo bude ktovie kedy. Inak tá kapacita svedčí o tom, že bude buď jedna väčšia alebo dve menšie tribúny. Ťažko sa to odhaduje, keď vlastne okrem kapacity nič nevieme a tá je maličká. Takže čokoľvek sa postaví, bude to zlé. Mne osobne by nevadilo, keby sa postavili len dve 4-5-tisícové tribúny, lebo spoza brány je to aj tak na nič na atletickom štadióne. Takže momentálne vidím ako najideálnejší scenár to, že sa postaví len jedna tribúna s kapacitou 4 tisíc a budeme môcť živiť nádeje, že sa postaví v budúcnosti ďalšia oproti a možno sa niekedy spoja. A som zvedavý, že ak sa má búrať ovál, či postavia novú tribúnu len na státie alebo ako to bude. Keby to bolo aspoň architektonicky pekné, ale naozaj od toho nečakám nič dobré.
> 
> Čo sa týka Radvane, písal som už pred vyše mesiacom mail Smädovi, ale ten je očividne príliš dôležitý na to, aby odpisoval voličom. Každopádne aj z vyjadrení Turčana, ktoré som sem už písal to vyzerá, že na Radvaň sa vykašľali (aj keď to mal byť v prvom rade štadión pre mládež, takže so Štiavničkami a áčkom nemal mať nič spoločné). Chcieť od mesta alebo vedenia Dukly normálne informácie je bohužiaľ utópia. Jední sú ticho, druhí riešia somariny a dokopy to celé vedú starí dedkovia ako nejaký dedinský klub. Keď si spomeniem, kde sme boli okolo rokov 2010/11, tak teraz sme neskutočne pozadu nie len po športovej stránke.


Ohladom tohto, by mozno stalo za to napisat V. Moravcikovi, on je tiez poslancom za Radvan.


----------



## eMKejx

alebo sa ho osobne na to spytat v gyme v Sasovej


----------



## 22.4.2017

V Bystrici teda zahodili šancu na poriadne športovisko a miesto toho sa niekto nabalí. Prvá vizualizácia bola na 4 miliónovú rekonštrukciu a aj na tej bolo viac zmien oproti súčasnému stavu. Rozhodlo sa ísť na vyšší level - poriadny murovaný 10 tisícový štadión. Potom zrejme niekoho napadlo, že sa na tom dá nabaliť...

Neviem ako na totožnom ovále zmizne 3000 miest na sedenie. Ideme prerábať starú tribúnu, kde zrušíme šatne pre mládež a spravíme rozbehový tunel miesto toho aby sa oproti postavila aspoň priemerná tribúna kde mohol byť naprojektovaný. Neverím, žeby to stálo oveľa viac. Starú tribúnu mohla namaľovať futbalová Dukla, resp. mesto a bolo by. Za pár rokov bude vyzerať ako dnes, keď sa pomaly rozpadol "nový" betón a nátery robené v 2004tom a zasa vidno ten pôvodný. No a unimobunky miesto záchodov, to je naozaj niečo, čo budeme ukazovať svetu na "významnom atletickom podujatí"?

Ako, dobre, nechceli sme Sedu, vraveli sme, že súčasný ovál je lepší, stačilo by ho zakryť. V rámci kompromisu sa vypustilo zastrešenie a máme čo sme chceli. A budeme môcť hrať prípadnú 1. ligu. Nič by som nepovedal keby to bolo za 2-3 mil., ale za 13? Výsmech.


----------



## ayoz

Ale tak čo čakať od rezortu riadeného SNS. Varianta za 4 milióny mohla mať strechu, za 14 nie... Inak je vtipné, ako im šprintérska dráha končí v tribúne.


----------



## SunshineBB

No ty vole. Dosli slova. Ale predsa len nieco vysúkam zo seba.

Nerozumiem co je zdrojom tej vizualizacie. Nie je tam ani spominanych 3000 miest na statie, kapacitu 4 tisic to tiez nema ani nahodou, odhadom skor 7-9 tisic. To ze tam nebude strecha to je fail 21. storocia. Tak nejak som pocital s tym ze nasyp ostane, dalo sa to vydedukovat s dostupnych informacii, ale absencia strechy, to je ako rekonstrukcia z 90 rokov. Toto co tu prezentuju sa na Stiavnickach uz udialo v r.2004, ako tu uz bolo spomenute. A urcite to vtedy Kovacika nestalo 400 mil SK.

Z tohto by som nebol sklamany ak by vedci zase urobili chybu v desatinej ciarke a namiesto 13 mil€ by to bolo v skutocnosti 1,3 mil€. 

Ale toto za 13, to je zly sen.


----------



## ayoz

Fakt dúfam, že pri rekonštrukcii niečo dobabrú tak, že sa to nestihne do EYOFu a bude z toho hanba. Aj keď samozrejme, ťažko je si predstaviť, že niečo dobabrú, keď tam vlastne nič nejdú robiť. Toto vyzerá ako práca na 2 mesiace, nie 2 roky.

Na porovnanie, rekonštrukcia v Plzni stála okolo 14 miliónov eur.


----------



## siravak

22.4.2017 said:


> V Bystrici teda zahodili šancu na poriadne športovisko a miesto toho sa niekto nabalí.


Touto vetou boli povedane dve svate pravdy. A najhorsie na tom vsetkom je, ze sa s tym nic neda robit. Amen.


----------



## 22.4.2017

*Futbalová škola Mareka Hamšíka*

Po sklamaní máme v BB aj dobrú správu. V športe na Markíze Marek Hamšík predstavil projekt svojej futbalovej školy v Rudlovej (časť BB) kde už dlhšie využíva ihrisko a tiež zrekonštruoval starú telocvičňu. 

Podľa prezentovaného bude vytvorené zázemie na hlavnom ihrisku, sfunkčnené vedľajšie ihrisko + vystavané nejaké menšie ihriská a hlavne kryté ihrisko (vpravo) - čo je podľa mňa už dlhšiu dobu potrebné v širokom okolí.

Za toto veľký palec hore, avšak ponúka sa otázka - prečo sa kriste pane nevedia kompetentní nejak rozumne dohodnúť a všetci sa len hrajkajú na vlastnom piesočku? :nuts:


----------



## SunshineBB

22.4.2017 said:


> Za toto veľký palec hore, avšak ponúka sa otázka - prečo sa kriste pane nevedia kompetentní nejak rozumne dohodnúť a všetci sa len hrajkajú na vlastnom piesočku? :nuts:


Pretoze Marek si vazi svoje peniaze a spojit sa s niekym v tejto krajine znamena de facto nechat sa ojebat. A na to je dostatocne inteligentny aby to neurobil.


----------



## Lukaso85

*Štiavničky*

Tá rekonštrukcia je signál pre Duklu aj mesto, že treba ísť vlastnou cestou. Postaviť, možno aj SEDU, pre 5-6 tisíc divákov v Radvani, Kremničke. A Štiavničky nechať armáde nech tam behá 10 atlétov, kt. bude tlieskať 5 ľudí.


----------



## jirky

Lukaso85 said:


> Tá rekonštrukcia je signál pre Duklu aj mesto, že treba ísť vlastnou cestou. Postaviť, možno aj SEDU, pre 5-6 tisíc divákov v Radvani, Kremničke. A Štiavničky nechať armáde nech tam behá 10 atlétov, kt. bude tlieskať 5 ľudí.


problem asi bude, ze aj ta SEDA pre 5-6tis bude stat 10mega. Kazdopadne skoda Stiavniciek..


----------



## ayoz

Seda pre 5-6 tisíc nebude stáť 10 mega... Za 10 mega máš 8-tisícový betónový štadión.


----------



## jirky

jedine v mokrych snoch  

PO Seda: 6500, odhadovana suma zakazky 13M
Nitra Seda: cca 7000tis s tym ze nova tribuna sa nestavala iba rekonstruovala, 7-8M

takze za uplne komplet novy stadion s 10radovou sedou, murovanou tribunou so zazemim, plus nejake to parkovisko atd atd to bude 10, ci chces ci nie.


----------



## JRBA

jirky said:


> jedine v mokrych snoch
> 
> PO Seda: 6500, odhadovana suma zakazky 13M
> Nitra Seda: cca 7000tis s tym ze nova tribuna sa nestavala iba rekonstruovala, 7-8M
> 
> takze za uplne komplet novy stadion s 10radovou sedou, murovanou tribunou so zazemim, plus nejake to parkovisko atd atd to bude 10, ci chces ci nie.



To niesu ale realne trhove ceny. Ta plastova sracka nema vyrobnu hodnotu ani 1/10 toho, ale kedze skulaty Kovacik si so sedou robi biznis, tak stat plati predrazene cirkusy po celom Slovensku, kde mozu 80-90% tej sumy vytunelovat.

A ten stadion v BB? Vidim tam rekonstrukciu za 200 tisic...iba na Slovensku to moze stat 13 milionov. 

Posledny nech zhasne.


----------



## 22.4.2017

SunshineBB said:


> Pretoze Marek si vazi svoje peniaze a spojit sa s niekym v tejto krajine znamena de facto nechat sa ojebat. A na to je dostatocne inteligentny aby to neurobil.


Vidíš to veľmi jednoducho. A podľa mňa aj nesprávne, mesto je momentálne celkom dôveryhodný partner a v projektoch ako je tento zrejme jediný možný.

Hamšíkovci samozrejme s mestom (a Duklou) rokovali. Ich požiadavkou bolo, aby sa všetko stavalo v Rudlovej (lebo pozemky patria im). Mesto ale nemôže investovať do cudzieho majetku. Tiež tá lokalita je v poriadnom kopci a priestorovo to tam nie je jednoduché. Tiež to je tam po každom daždi pod vodou. No a prístup tvorí jediná, úzka a deravá cesta (ak sa nič nezmenilo, dlhšie som tam už nebol). 

Ideálne miesto má Kremnička (koniec koncov aj Smädo na to tlačil - penzión by zarobil), ale pozemky tam nie sú vysporiadané (možno sa v tom niečo zmení - nemám najnovšie info). Preto mesto vybralo Radvaň. Hlavne kvôli vysporiadaným pozemkom a možnosti rýchleho začatia výstavby. Avšak menia sa podmienky, plánovaná umelá tráva bude pre súťaže zakázaná a musí sa prekresliť projekt. Navyše futbalová Dukla sa dohodla s vojenskou a netreba stavať tak rýchlo. Môžu nad tým porozmýšľať a urobiť to poriadne.

Otázkou ostáva, o čo ide Hamšíkovi. Budem konšpirovať, ale napadajú mi dve možnosti:

1, Hamšík oznámil projekt, o chvíľu sa posťažuje že to robí pre deti z BB a mesto mu nedáva ani cent. Vytvorí sa mediálny nátlak aby mesto išlo do tohto projektu.

2, Hamšíkovci majú zmluvu so Žilinou ohľadom mladých hráčov. Mladí hráči (a ich rodičia) uvidia dobré vybavenie futbalovej školy a dajú deti tam namiesto Dukly. Najlepší pôjdu potom do Žiliny a ešte viac to oslabí futbal v Bystrici.


----------



## ayoz

Ja celkom nechápem o čo by malo ísť Hamšíkovi. V BB môžu byť aj dve futbalové školy. Však Jupie tu bolo aj pred Hamšíkom a tiež všetkých hráčov neposielalo do Dukly. Môžeme byť radi, že aj niekto iný okrem mesta tu investuje do futbalu a stará sa o ihriská v čase, kedy je trendom ich skôr rušiť.


----------



## SunshineBB

22.4.2017 said:


> Vidíš to veľmi jednoducho. A podľa mňa aj nesprávne, mesto je momentálne celkom dôveryhodný partner a v projektoch ako je tento zrejme jediný



Rozumiem tomu co pises, aj tym dalsim veciam, akurat v zarodku som zle pochopil tvoj predosly prispevok a predstavoval som si spojenie rezortu obrany, Smäda a Hamšíka v projekte na Stiavnickach. A tam by sa tie Hamšíkove peniaze dali utopit naozaj jednoducho a lahko. Na situaciu aku ty opisujes mam totozny nazor.


----------



## bolkop

Štadión AS naberá jasné kontúry. Kedy sa futbal vráti na Sihoť?


----------



## siravak

bolkop said:


> Štadión AS naberá jasné kontúry. Kedy sa futbal vráti na Sihoť?


Nuz zatial idu cez 11 200 000 eur. A to ich este cakaju buracie prace plus vystavba druhej velkej tribuny, vymena travnika, parkoviska, atd, atd.... Uvidime ci sa zmestia do planovaneho rozpoctu 20 milionov pre tento sice pekny, ale kapacitne ani nie 10K stadionik. 
Co sa tyka samotneho futbalu, Rybnicek to uz avizoval, ze sa bude hrat na novom stadione podla toho, ci sa bude stavat jedna, alebo tri tribuny.


----------



## SunshineBB

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/mestske-zastupitelstvo-v-banskej-bystrici-o-usporiadani-eyof-2021/

Tu su vymenovane sportoviska pre EYOF.
Pravdepodobne vsetky budu musiet prejst aspon nejakymi upravami. 
Je tam aj Zvolen, Brezno a Ziar, to uz su 4 mesta. Tazko zhodnotit ci je to dobry krok takto to roztiahnut.
O multifunkcnej hale len okrajovo dve tri slova. 



> Budú situované do súčasných hál – Krytá plaváreň, Športová hala AŠK Dukla na „Štiavničkách“, Zimný štadión Banská Bystrica hala „A“ a hala „B“, Zimný štadión Zvolen hala „A“, zimné štadióny v BR a ZH, RATES ARÉNA ZV, Športová hala Badín a prípadne ďalšej novej tréningovej multifunkčnej haly v areáli Strednej športovej školy (bývalé OŠG) a novej športovej multifunkčnej haly v Banskej Bystrici.
> 
> Atletika bude na súčasnom štadióne na „Štiavničkách“, ktorý by mal prejsť komplexnou rekonštrukciou. Tenis by sa mal hrať v areáli mestských tenisových kurtov a Baseline Šport aréne v Banskej Bystrici. K dispozícii je plážové kúpalisko na triatlon. Všetky športoviská budú prispôsobené na organizáciu veľkých medzinárodných podujatí, preto prejdú postupnými úpravami.


----------



## eMKejx

Wau ten Hamsik si vybral teda miesto... 

ten pristup je tam fakt jedna cesta a stale derava. Z opacnej strany ale zase idu v podstate 3 cesty. Ta co ide aj k stadionu a sice M Culena. a potom dalsie dve, tu je upravena mapka s nahladom aj na samotny projekt Hamsikovcov (nahlad je na vlastne riziko):


----------



## freestiler16

Ukoncena rekonstrukcia futbaloveho stadionu v Prividzi 


















https://www.codnes.sk/spravy/foto-rekonstrukcia-futbaloveho-stadiona-prievidza-za-123-miliona-eur-je-hotova


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> stara smernica co museli stadiony splnat do 2018
> 
> http://old.futbalsfz.sk/fileadmin/u...FZ/20141124_Infrastruktura_stadionov_2018.pdf
> 
> nova co musia splnat do 2022
> 
> https://mediamanager.sportnet.onlin...9/04/9f8b1d11-1157-423b-8feb-daace40b2d1e.pdf


By ma zaujímalo či to štadióny Komárna, Šamorína, Trebišova a Púchova aj naozaj spĺňajú. Petržalka by to asi spĺňať mala.


----------



## simiKE

trebisov komarno a samorin to maju na jedno kopyto..ale proporciami a vybavou asi podobne ako v petrzalke...no a puchov pokial viem hra na tom stadione co vyzera skoro jak stiavnicky


----------



## ayoz

Pravda, na druhú stranu v BB je aspoň hlavná tribúna v akom-takom stave. Nezachytil som, či v Púchove za posledných 15 rokov robili niečo na štadióne. Kapacitou určite stačí, skôr myslím vybavením a podobne.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Lenze ozaj, co sa tyka sportu, je to nase male krasne Slovensko ozaj trosku priyebany kraj.



Len co sa tyka sportu? Aj co sa tyka kultury, sudov, policie, zdravotnictva a politiky. Ono totiz vsetko so vsetkym suvisi...poriadok je bud vsade, alebo nikde, neda sa to oddelit.


----------



## eMKejx

Nepletme sem prosim politiku... Na fore je vlakno kde si mozeme krcmove debaty riesit. Takze naspat k nasim SedaCamp Nou, howg :nuts:


----------



## CarlMartello

*Policajti chcú rekonštruovať športový komplex v Dúbravke. Vyhlásili súťaž:* link


----------



## matejicek

siravak said:


> Sprava z Kosic:
> 
> https://sport.pravda.sk/tenis/clano...nisove-centrum-moska-velky-impulz-pre-region/
> 
> Ale ak tam nabehli policajti, tak asi naozaj zla...
> 
> Vojdem na trencianske (klubove) forum, a vsetci trencania si myslia, ze TT je najhorsie mesto na SK. Zacne sa tema o Bystrici, a (mozno) vsetci bystricania si myslia, ze vsade to funguje len v Bystrici nie. Kosice ako cez kopirak. Clovek najprv "hura", a o pat minut si ide oci pretierat. V Bratislave (beruc do uvahy ze je to hlavne mesto), prakticky to iste. Vcera som chcel postnut 16 kilometrovu uvahu, potom som si myslel: "Ahh, Milan, yebnato. Tvoje pochmurne nazory nie su nicim novym, a aj tym nic nedosiahnes len akurat tak novy prestrelku medzi ludmi. Lenze ozaj, co sa tyka sportu, je to nase male krasne Slovensko ozaj trosku priyebany kraj.


Preco si Trencania myslia, ze Trnava je najhorsie mesto?


----------



## simiKE

jezis za ten trend platit treba  nemoze to dakto v skratke zhrnut ?


----------



## siravak

matejicek said:


> Preco si Trencania myslia, ze Trnava je najhorsie mesto?


Uz si to nemyslia :lol: (nejak mi to uslo...)

Plan v Novych Zamkoch.....
https://mynovezamky.sme.sk/c/221498...-zmenu-pristupu-k-sportu-v-meste.html?ref=trz












> NOVÉ ZÁMKY y Predať Štadión Ladislava Gancznera a peniaze použiť na obnovu a dostavbu športového areálu na Sihoti. Ideu oživil na poslednom zasadnutí zastupiteľstva Ladislav Borbély.
> 
> Plán Sihoť 2022 chce vytvoriť podmienky pre rozvoj športu v meste. „Musíme začať infraštruktúrou,“ povedal Ladislav Borbély.
> Ladislav Borbély odhaduje, že moderný športový areál sa dá postaviť za štyri až päť miliónov eur. Dva milióny by chcel získať z predaja štadióna, zvyšok vraj pokryjú dotácie z futbalového zväzu a z Úradu vlády.
> 
> Mesto nemôže platiť profesionálny šport
> Vynovený areál má poskytnúť základy pre chystanú zmenu celkového prístupu k športu v meste.
> 
> „Začali sme futbalom, lebo je to najmasovejší šport v Nových Zámkoch,“ povedal Ladislav Borbély. Klub by sa podľa neho nemal sústrediť na pôsobenie v čo najvyššej súťaži, ale na výchovu mládeže.
> „Profesionálny šport môže fungovať tam, kde je možná účasť súkromného kapitálu,“ povedal Borbély. „Kde nie je, treba sa koncentrovať na mládež a vychovávať klub tak, aby bol ekonomicky sebestačný. Mesto nemôže platiť profesionálny šport. Môže mu infraštrukturálne pomáhať,“ dodal.
> Nové Zámky by sa podľa neho mali sústrediť na vybudovanie kvalitnej mládežníckej základne. „V prvom rade tu musí byť prvoligový dorast, prvoligoví žiaci. Až potom sa môžeme baviť o tom, aké bude A-mužstvo,“ povedal s tým, že prvý tím môže pokojne hrať aj v nižšej súťaži ako teraz. Dôležité podľa neho je, aby v ňom hrali odchovanci.
> 
> Parkovisko nebude
> Vizualizácia nového areálu ktorú Ladislav Borbély použil na zasadnutí zastupiteľstva vzbudila nevôľu obyvateľov. Je na nej veľké parkovisko vedľa štadióna na Sihoti.
> Podľa Ladislava Borbélyho to tak nebude. „Namiesto neho sa naplánuje trávnatá tréningová plocha. V jej rámci sa zachovajú všetky veľké stromy,“ povedal.
> 
> Štadión na Sihoti je domovským stánkom Atletického klubu Nové Zámky. Jeho predseda Štefan Straňovský voči plánu Sihoť 2022 nemá výhrady, ak areál zostane všešportový. Tak to má byť aj podľa Ladislava Borbélyho.
> 
> „Toto je vízia do budúcna. Ale teraz musíme riešiť peniaze na rekonštrukciu dráhy, ktorá je v havarijnom stave,“ uzavrel Štefan Straňovský.


Clanok je sice nadherny, ale jeho posledna veta hovori za vsetko.


----------



## siravak

V Trencine este ani nedokoncili, a uz sa to zacina "rozpadavat"...









https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/22150292...i-fasadu-univerzity.html#storm_gallery_130578


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> V Trencine este ani nedokoncili, a uz sa to zacina "rozpadavat"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/22150292...i-fasadu-univerzity.html#storm_gallery_130578



Nechapem naco bol vymysleny nazov Kocurkovo...ved uplne stacilo Slovensko.


----------



## bolkop

siravak said:


> V Trencine este ani nedokoncili, a uz sa to zacina "rozpadavat"...


Minimálne ich to prinúti v tej najvhodnejšej chvíli prehodnotiť kotvenie trapézových plechov. Je otázne, či by taká situácia nastala aj pri úplne dokončenej streche.


----------



## siravak

bolkop said:


> Je otázne, či by taká situácia nastala aj pri úplne dokončenej streche.


Nuz neviem...nie som stavbar. Aj ked si osobne myslim ze nie. Proste zlyhal ludsky faktor....niekto podcenil situaciu, a mozno to tam nakladli len provizorne, a neuvedomili si, ze im to moze rozfukat. Dobra sprava je, ze sa nikomu nic nestalo. Nemam pochyb, ze ked sa to dokonci, bude to krasny a moderny stanok.


----------



## siravak

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/402418...as-trencin-za-hracov-chceme-aspon-milion-eur/

V clanku je zopar obrazkov zo stavby (aj ked nie som si isty kedy boli robene). Co im "odletelo" su pravdepodobne tie krytiny z lavej strany strechy.


----------



## ayoz

Nad tým si musel dlho premýšľať, keď na pravej žiadne plechy nie sú?  Jasné, že to boli odtiaľ, keď je to rovno pri univerzite.


----------



## siravak

Pisal som to hlupacikom, ktori sa potrebuju verejne vytesovat ze BY na to "prisli" aj bez mojho komentara. Vidim ze moje slova padli na "urodnu" podu, co ma tesi :lol:


----------



## ayoz

Som rád, že som priniesol radosť do tvojho smutného života. A zároveň som sa uistil, že stále nič rozumné nepridávaš, takže tvoje príspevky nemusím čítať ani naďalej.


----------



## siravak

PRESOV

Nevedel som, ze povodne chcel stadion stavat sukromnik. 

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/403012...enazi-to-ide-horsie-ale-dolezitejsi-su-ludia/

No a to, co povedal Varga nie je sice nic nove, ale.........aspon to povedal.


ZIAR NAD HRONOM

https://profutbal.sk/clanok/235073-na-stadion-v-ziari-nad-hronom-da-mesto-dalsie-prostriedky


----------



## JimmySK

Pozrite sa, ako pokračuje výstavba futbalového štadiónu v Trenčíne

https://sport.sme.sk/c/22161227/fot...stadionu-v-trencine.html#storm_gallery_131825


----------



## bolkop

Update z TN. Začala sa montovať oceľová konštrukcia fasády asi pre nejaký typ membrány.


----------



## siravak

eMKejx said:


> .....Ale na bystricke pomery.....


Ale noh....Oba stadiony su sice malicke, ale podla mna je to jednoznacne najlepsie a najkrajsie mesto celeho Slovenska. Je to sice off topic, ale.....keby som si mal vybrat zit niekde na tej pode slovenskej, urcite by to bola Bystrica. Aj napriek informaciam ze to bude pre 4K, aj tak si tvrdohlavo myslim, ze v BB budu stat (raz) 2 krasne stadiony...


----------



## vitacit

aka je perspektiva hokeja v ziari s tymto stadionom ? planuju donho nejak zainvestovat ? hrat prvu ligu, extraligu ? vie niekto viac ?


----------



## lukass111

podali prihlasku do 1. ligy, kde by chceli posobit, no este ju nemaju istu, pokial si dobre pamatam, cital som ze su 2 miesta volne a su na ne 3 zaujemcovia...


----------



## eMKejx

siravak said:


> Ale noh....Oba stadiony su sice malicke, ale podla mna je to jednoznacne najlepsie a najkrajsie mesto celeho Slovenska. Je to sice off topic, ale.....keby som si mal vybrat zit niekde na tej pode slovenskej, urcite by to bola Bystrica. Aj napriek informaciam ze to bude pre 4K, aj tak si tvrdohlavo myslim, ze v BB budu stat (raz) 2 krasne stadiony...


ani ja nedam na BB ako mesto dopustit  ale smerom k sportu je to uz ina salka kavy, zial som skepticky a az uvidime asi hotovu vec budeme mudrejsi ci sa to podarilo. Mozno mas pravdu, mozno tu budu niekedy 2 stadiony, ale ake...


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Tak teraz som sa dostal k informácii, že vraj tá vizualizácia je tiež zastaralá a má byť kapacita tých 4-4,5 tisíc a celé to bude prekryté. Takže ďalšia novinka. Aj keď teda tá informácia je v rozpore s Enviroportalom, takže fakt neviem


Pochybujem, ze to bude zastresene ked ani v podkladoch pre EIA sa take nieco nenachadza. Museli by im predlozit nove dokumenty.
Ta kapacita je stale zahada, ak by aj sucasne statie ostalo tak, tak stale ostava sucasna kapacita 7,380 sedadiel. (aktualne so statim cca 10 000)


----------



## ayoz

lukass111 said:


> podali prihlasku do 1. ligy, kde by chceli posobit, no este ju nemaju istu, pokial si dobre pamatam, cital som ze su 2 miesta volne a su na ne 3 zaujemcovia...


Hej, Žiar, Humenné a Púchov. Ale v Žiari to očividne berú dosť vážne. Už predstavili aj logo, dresy a sponzora. Budú mať najlepší štadión z tej trojice, tak by im to mohlo vyjsť.


----------



## 1palob1

vitacit said:


> aka je perspektiva hokeja v ziari s tymto stadionom ? planuju donho nejak zainvestovat ? hrat prvu ligu, extraligu ? vie niekto viac ?


^^
Štadión sa dokončuje, kapacitne to dostačuje na všetko,nejaké technológie ešte pri vyšších súťažiach budú potrebné ale tie sa riešili aj tento rok pri futbalovom štadióne v ZH. Podali prihlášku do prvej ligy ale tá sa nepodarila. Tím bude hrať v druhej lige ale cieľ aj podľa vyhlásení je vyhrať druhú ligu a postúpiť do prvej hneď v prvom roku.


----------



## siravak

Trosku fantazie z Nitry....



> Existuje konkrétny projekt?
> 
> „Stále je to o nadšencoch. Projekt máme nakreslený. Spravil nám ho jeden architekt, ktorý je fanúšikom klubu. Štadión by sa postavil hneď vedľa súčasného, ktorý by sa potom zbúral a dostavala by sa tréningová plocha. Chceli by sme ostať v terajšej lokalite. Je to super prostredie. Park, hrad, futbalový aj hokejový štadión. Kapacita by bola medzi 4800 až 5200 miestami.”


https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/406927...-vacsi-zaujem-zo-strany-nitry-o-novy-stadion/


----------



## SunshineBB

Ak je nieco “o nadsencoch”, znamena to ze k realizacii je to v tunajsich podmienkach tak 10-15 rokov. Takze si zvolil dobry vyraz ze fantazia


----------



## siravak

Zopar novych obrazkov z KFA.





































Zdroj: https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosicka-futbalova-arena/


----------



## SunshineBB

Zopar novych obrazkov z NAŠ


----------



## JimmySK

Raketové tempo na štavničkách :cheers:


----------



## Lukaso85

JimmySK said:


> Raketové tempo na štavničkách :cheers:


Na Stiavnickach sa este defacto nezacalo, kedze este ani nie je znamy dodavatel stavby a ani si stavenisko neprebral. Aktualne si len SFZ plni zavazok - demontaz sedaciek, umelej travy ... . Nasledne mesto odstrani osvetlenie.


----------



## ayoz

Páči sa mi ako armáda pre ten štadión nespravila vôbec nič, ale patrí jej. Postavili ho Bystričanaia, sedačky dodal futbalový klub/SFZ, osvetlenie zase mesto. Diváci tam chodia tiež najmä na futbal. Ale štadión patrí armáde a všetko sa rob len pre jej potreby.


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*

Armada je tiez faktor, koli ktoremu dnes nenavideny Kovacik nemohol ten stadion v r. 2005 prerobit na moderny futbalovy stanok. Jemu nikdy nezabudnem co dorobil s Duklou ale tu by som hladal pociatok dnesnej situacie, teda ze ruina v roku 2019 sa ide prerabat na smiesny nefutbalovy stadionik. Ten trojuholnik vlastnickych vztahov a neochota to akokolvek riesit v prospech ludi. Ludi ktori ten stadion, ako Ayoz pise stavali tehlu po tehle. Ten stadion patri nam, cize dnesny ekvivalent je mesto.


----------



## ayoz

A vie sa, ako si to Kováčik pred 15 rokmi predstavoval? Kováčikovi môžeme zazlievať, čo s Duklou spravil, ale na druhú stranu je pravdepodobné, že bez neho by sme na tom boli v súčasnosti rovnako, len bez tých 3-4 dobrých sezóny medzi rokmi 2003-2011. 

Ale za súčasný stav so štadiónom môže podľa mňa hlavne mesto, ktoré sa spolieha už roky na to, že armáda zrekonštruuje Štiavničky, preto odmietlo aj dotáciu a nebyť Smäda, tak by na futbal úplne kašľalo. Mal sa tu postaviť štadión ako momentálne v KE už dávno. A očividne s hokejom to nie je o nič lepšie. O dva týždne tam majú hokejisti hrať a ešte nie je ani ľad, lebo mesto zase čakalo na poslednú možnosť, kedy začať s rekonštrukciou. Ale európskym mestom športu sa budú chváliť aj o 10 rokov ešte.


----------



## ayoz

V Trenčíne sa inak niečo deje? Posledný update od nich som zachytil ešte pred prázdninami.


----------



## vitacit

ayoz said:


> V Trenčíne sa inak niečo deje? Posledný update od nich som zachytil ešte pred prázdninami.


mam pocit, ze nic. chodim tam pravidelne behavat na hradzu a nemam pocit, ze by sa posledne tyzdne nieco dialo.


----------



## chefe

Video o zimaku v ziari nad hronom. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p42qycuB9SU


----------



## ayoz

Dukla bude na Štiavničkach hrávať aj v septembri, keďže papierovačky ohľadom rekonštrukcie sa naťahujú. Každopádne, momentálne by už mala byť odstránená väčšina (ak nie všetky) sedačiek z oválu. Ale neprekvapilo by ma ani keby Dukla odohrala aj celú jeseň ešte na Štiavničkach. Navyše vlastne stále nevieme, čo sa so štadiónom presne ide robiť.


----------



## ayoz

Však sa postaví v Radvani s kapacitou 1500


----------



## eMKejx

kebyze aspon 15 000, som ticho. no nic nejdem spamovat. o BB stadione budeme vediet viac, ked bude hotovy.


----------



## slavoski

Nové z Košíc. 
https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosi...rjVRtWp6sPoJWcvptLmrN3th1aZHzcb5uyY-F_5geafNA


----------



## eMKejx

pekne to postupuje v KE. taketo nieco by stacilo aj v BB, vratane tartanu...


----------



## ayoz

Presne toto aj ja hovorím. A máš to za rovnakú cenu za akú sa v BB budú meniť sedačky a stožiare.


----------



## vitacit

este tak v presove sa kus pohnut dopredu....


----------



## simiKE

v presove to na com stoji zas ? sak uz maju zburane tu sedu uz mohli stavat z jednej strany


----------



## Tepicko

Ak som dobre porozumel tak v stavebnom mali podzemne parkovisko, pre malo financii ho z projektu skrtli a tam sa to zaseklo, lebo niekto mal namietky.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Stav jedneho z ihrisk futbalovej akademie v Ruzomberku, konkretne v MČ Ružomberok - Černová. 

Pre reminder - v RK sa preraba zakladna skola, kde sa nadstavuje poschodie s priestormi pre mladez a takisto k tomu prisluchajuce nove futbalove ihrisko, k tomu pribudne tato plocha, spolu s vedlajsou treningovou a takisto sa preraba umela trava na hlavnom stadione, kde vznikne aj tribunka pre cca 600 ludi.


----------



## siravak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9DFWKHlIGk

Keby ponechali vsetky 4, este by som tomu rozumel. Nechat vsak jedno mi pripada akesi nelogicke.


----------



## siravak

simiKE said:


> v presove to na com stoji zas ? sak uz maju zburane tu sedu uz mohli stavat z jednej strany


https://profutbal.sk/clanok/236512-novinky-o-presovskom-stadione-tatran-sa-bude-musiet-vystahovat


----------



## ayoz

Mne príde komické, že Tatran si od mesta prenajíma polovicu ihriska 

Inak v BB sa dnes poklepal základný kameň rekonštrukcie Štiavničiek. Samozrejme tam nemohli chýbať všetci papaláši, ktorí s ňou buď nič nemajú spoločné alebo sa na nej pekne nabalia. A na Slovensku samozrejme platí, že čím viac ľudí poklepalo základný kameň, tým viac sa to predraží a zdrží.


----------



## Qwert

Fuj, normálne ma naplo z tej fotky. hno:


----------



## hraby

to je ako fotka zo Severnej Korei, len Kim Čong-un im tam chyba.. :bash:


----------



## eMKejx

9 statocnych, ktorym to nieco hodi a samozrejme este zhotovitelovi provizia a sprostredkovatelovi co to dohodne. Klasicky postup na Slovensku. Snad vyjde aspin na tu Sedu, myslim sedacky, a nebudeme sediet na betone.


----------



## ayoz

Myslíte, že nové sedačky budú aspoň sklápacie?


----------



## SunshineBB

To su zmrdi. Takto sa tam vyskierat. Asi uz ma kazdy spocitane kolko mu kapne z tych 13 mil€. Som zvedavy ci nieco ostane aj na stadion, ale ked tak vidim tych trubirohov z SNS tak mam obavy aby sa nezopakovala historia a aby si stadion nemuseli zase tehlu po tehle nakoniec postavit sami bystricania.

Inak by som rad vedel ake ma Rasi svoje osobne ciele ked uz pol roka sa pcha bystricanom do riti a viac ho vidno v nasom meste ako v Kosiciach. Kazda zmienka o EYOF a Rasi vyskakuje z kazdej plechovky. Asi tu fakt pojde o pekne vsimne.


----------



## eMKejx

Myslis ze preco Kosice ako sa povie po slovensky "doopravdy", prenechali EYOF Banskej Bystrici? Rasi koordinuje aby mu kaplo co bolo povedane...


My sme mali len navrch vdaka tomu ze bystrican je pri koryte...


----------



## ayoz

Raši rátal s tým, že sa bude pri udalostiach spojených s EYOF fotiť ako košický primátor/šéf VÚC a keďže by nezvládol, že tam musí stáť vedľa niekoho, kto ho porazil, vláda odmietla dať Košiciam viac peňazí a tie to boli donútené zrušiť.


----------



## Nihillek

vion zm said:


>


Nepostol by si ten obrazok? Celkom by ma zaujimalo, co sa tam dialo .


----------



## vion zm

https://imgur.com/a/udEF9WL


----------



## simiKE

a co to bude vlastne ?


----------



## ayoz

vion zm said:


> https://imgur.com/a/udEF9WL


Ide o dobudovanie tohto?


----------



## siravak

https://futbal.pravda.sk/ostatne/cl...ystrici-chce-stavat-akademiu-ako-v-dunajskej/

Potesilo.


----------



## vion zm

ayoz said:


> Ide o dobudovanie tohto?


 áno jedná sa o dobudovanie hlavnej tribúny teda úplne zocelenia štadiona


----------



## lukass111

prispevo Mestskej televizie Ruzomberok o budovani futbalovej akademie MFK

http://kdah.mtr.sk/videoarchiv/2019/2019-09-09_SPRAVY_050_Futbalova_akademia.mp4


----------



## eMKejx

co sa to deje na zimaku v LM...

https://vincentkultan.blog.sme.sk/c...-v-liptovskom-mikulasi-narastaju.html?ref=tit


----------



## ayoz

V Košiciach veria, že sa im podarí nájsť 5 miliónov a štadión dokončia ako celok, takže FC tam nechcú hrať ani na jar.

https://profutbal.sk/clanok/236856-...p0wrxwv8CTC06wqbvPV8OPwZTQTUC0hGcVSqq-i0prWOk


----------



## Lukaso85

*Štiavničky*

V BB okrem vytrhaných sedačiek a umelej strávy, sa nič nedeje.hno:


----------



## eMKejx

vsak ale daco bolo treba spravit aby tam nemohol nikto trenovat. Normalne by sa to nemalo volat rekonstrukcia ale SA-BO-TAZ (ako by povedal prezidentsky kandidat...)

Ale nepredbiehajme, ohlaseny zaciatok vystavby ci rekonstrukcie bol jesen 2019 a podla kalendara je este leto.


----------



## ayoz

Veď to hovorili, že sa im niečo kvôli papierom zdržalo a tak sa bude hrať ešte aj v septembri na Štiavničkách. Potom by sa mala Dukla presťahovať do Radvane, kde práve kvôli tejto rekonštrukcii mal byť do jesene dokončený nový štadión... Oh wait.


----------



## JimmySK

Hokejový Štadión v Trenčíne

https://www.facebook.com/pg/SEDA-47...dXXG6Du0uCx_skSCmdS52zrVpZqWFsLU&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## simiKE

fiha a to zatial len 2 tribuny su tak ? kebyze cely stadion a aj tie sektory hore tak hned by to bolo dostojnejsie


----------



## siravak

JimmySK said:


> Hokejový Štadión v Trenčíne
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/SEDA-47...dXXG6Du0uCx_skSCmdS52zrVpZqWFsLU&__tn__=-UC-R



Vedla hlavnej haly by v buducom roku mala stat nova treningova hala za 7 milionov.


----------



## ayoz

A čo tam je teda ako v NHL?


----------



## siravak

V Trencine (futbal) sa to opat pohlo. Kopu zaklady za brankami. Podla vsetkeho maju tiez nejake nezrovnalosti s PO firmou ohladom dodavky sedaciek. Viac info na ich fore..

(na konci tejto stranky ( http://forum.astrencin.sk/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=610&start=2640 ) a na zaciatku nasledujucej. 

Na ich FB je nova fotka skeletu hlavnej tribuny, avsak podla kometarov sa zda, ze zaklady sa uz kopu. 
https://www.facebook.com/astrencin/photos/a.270335606344393/2660826623961934/?type=3&theater


----------



## ayoz

To fakt plánujú nechať súčasnú starú tribúnu? To bude neskutočne hnusné.


----------



## figliar

Stará tribúna ostane kým nebudú peniaze na novú, podľa vizualizácie je určite cieľ dokončiť to komplet. Mňa by skôr zaujímalo ako chcú zatiaľ riešiť osvetlenie keďže lízatká sú už všetky dole a svietiť z jednej strany nestačí. Nikde som nečítal vyjadrenie na túto tému.


----------



## eMKejx

Trencin ma aspon nacaty stadion a jasne kontury ze tam stadion bude a celkom podareny. To v Presove sa schyluje k vojne pomaly uz, mesto nema nie len futbalovy ale ani hokejovy stadion. To je na hambu, krajske mesto a mestu resp. jeho zastupitelom to je bud jedno alebo maju faaaaakt ze cas. 

Ved predvcerajsi Protest Za Šport v Prešove jasne ukazal ako sa to ludom ktory sa sportu venuju paci.


----------



## slavoski

Košice sa pomaly dokončujú, len škoda, že tam zatiaľ nebude mať kto hrať. 
https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosi...lyq4XhhB-C11L8THv1xc4EBYJZU-6WABb6bivVooUrfZA


----------



## figliar

slavoski said:


> Košice sa pomaly dokončujú, len škoda, že tam zatiaľ nebude mať kto hrať.
> https://www.kosice-estranky.sk/kosi...lyq4XhhB-C11L8THv1xc4EBYJZU-6WABb6bivVooUrfZA


Vsak Kosice maju team v druhej lige, ti sa tam neplanuju presunut?


----------



## simiKE

zatial nie..fc kosice chce cely dokonceny stadion nielen 2 tribuny


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> zatial nie..fc kosice chce cely dokonceny stadion nielen 2 tribuny


Nerozumiem takemu trucpodniku. A ked sa nenajdu peniaze a stadion ostane v takomto prevedni tak sa tam nebude hrat futbal? Ved na takom stadione hra Ruzomberok fortuna ligu a co by este niektore ine sk kluby za taky stadion dali. Zvlastny pristup.


----------



## JimmySK

Ako vyberať si štadión a trucovať v Košiciach, že oni tam nepojdu kvôli tomu, že nie je úplne ovál dokončený, je trocha zvláštne. Ved dve oproti tribúny budú dokončené čoskoro a nemyslím si, že by sa tam nemhol hrať futbal. Dunajská Streda hrávala na akom štadióne, všetko sa stavalo za pochodu. Čo chcú aby štadión ostal tak podobne ako Steel Aréna? Kde sa postavili základy a potom to niekoľko rokov chátralo?


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa tým len chcú zakryť, že na to momentálne nemajú peniaze.


----------



## simiKE

je to viac-menej tlak nato aby sa to dokoncilo

odsek z clanku 


> Gibóda: „Vzhľadom na to, že žiaden košický futbalový klub nemá o KFA pre túto sezónu záujem, založenie trávnika sme odložili až na budúci rok. Druholigový FC Košice hrá aktuálne na štadióne Lokomotívy, ktorý majú zazmluvnený na celú prebiehajúcu sezónu. Naša dohoda s klubom je taká, aby bola KFA k dispozícii pred štartom ďalšej sezóny. To je niekedy v polovici júla,“ vysvetlil zástupca mesta.
> 
> Klub nechce byť v rozostavanej aréne na smiech
> 
> Jeho slová potvrdil aj prezident klubu Dušan Trnka, ktorý to zdôvodňuje tým, že ak by hral klub na nedostavanom štadióne, znížil by sa komfort pre hráčov i divákov.
> 
> „Nechceme náš príchod na nový štadión uponáhľať. Boli by sme na smiech všetkým. Pripadá nám jednoznačne lepšie a jednoduchšie, aby sa štadión najprv dokončil ako celok, teda aj s tribúnami za bránkami a oblúkmi na rohoch. Z hľadiska nášho klubu máme zazmluvnenú Lokomotívu do konca súťaže. Veríme, že po nej sa KFA podarí dostavať. *V takom prípade* by sme chceli hrať novú sezónu tam,“ uviedol šéf košického klubu.


tj nedokonceny stadion = "no party"


----------



## ayoz

A keď sa vlastník Čermeľa rozhodne, že keď už majú Košice nový štadión, tak už ho nemusí prenajímať a vyhodí ich z tade? Tak pojdu hrať do Barce alebo Vyšného Opátskeho?


----------



## Tepicko

Prenajom maju az do konca tejto sezony a ak svojim postojom zatlacia na mesto aby sa viac posnazilo dokoncit to, tak je to len dobry krok. Samozejme ze im nebude vadit hrat na nedokoncenom, ak sa nic nevybavi.


----------



## figliar

Pripadá mi zvláštne že pohŕdajú novým aj keď nedokončeným štadiónom s 2 tribúnami keďže by to bol 100 perc. upgrade oproti štadiónu lokomotívy kde je zážitok pre diváka absolútne mizerný s tribúnami vzdialenými od ihriska 35 metrov.


----------



## ayoz

Neviete inak či je niekde manuál, resp. aké sú podmienky na osvetlenie hokejových štadiónov? Dnes jak som sledoval prenos zo Slovana, tak som si uvedomil, že je tam oveľa svetlejšie ako na iných štadiónoch a vyzeralo to teda oveľa lepšie.


----------



## siravak

Vseobecne slabe osvetlenie, spinave mantinely, lad plny tmavych reklam a spinave stare "hnede" siete v branach su veci typicke na skoro kazdom sk zimnom stadione.


----------



## JimmySK

V BA boli menené pred Masjtrovstvami všetky hlavné svetlá. Nepela sa nedá porovnať s inými SVK štadiónmi.


----------



## ayoz

Však to je samozrejmé, len ma zaujímalo, či je nejaké minimum a Slovan ide nadprácu alebo ako to je. Ale teraz som si pozrel zostrihy a na každom štadióne je to úplne inak, v takom Trenčíne to vyzerá ako keby svietili žltými žiarovkami, tak to môže byť aj nastavením kamery, resp. prenosu.


----------



## vitacit

eMKejx said:


> Trencin ma aspon nacaty stadion a jasne kontury ze tam stadion bude a celkom podareny. To v Presove sa schyluje k vojne pomaly uz, mesto nema nie len futbalovy ale ani hokejovy stadion. To je na hambu, krajske mesto a mestu resp. jeho zastupitelom to je bud jedno alebo maju faaaaakt ze cas.
> 
> Ved predvcerajsi Protest Za Šport v Prešove jasne ukazal ako sa to ludom ktory sa sportu venuju paci.


bol som v sobotu pozriet v presove na krompachy a bolo mi do placo z nasho stadiona kde som zazil federal, spartu, ostravu, neskor uspesne 90-te roky a fantasticku atmosferu na dundee united a zaragozu. teraz vsetko rozbite, diery, hrdzave stoziare na zemi a hlavna tribuna skoda reci.... strasny upadok sportu na sarisi.


----------



## CJone

*Týka sa celého Slovenska - SZĽH chce postaviť štadión s kapacitou 13-tisíc.*

Vtáci štebocú, že to má BB vybavené dopredu.

https://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/s...ion-v-nitre-mesto-sa-prihlasilo-do-vyzvy-szlh


----------



## ayoz

No to dúfam. Keď už tu nič iné nevedia dotiahnuť (myslím investorov), tak nech aspoň štadión postavia. Navyše západ poriadny hokejový štadión má, východ tiež, na strednom Slovensku chýba. Som zvedavý, ktoré mestá sa prihlásia a bolo by ideálne, keby všetky aj zverejnili projekty. Aj keď ak sa má BB prihlásiť, verím, že projekt spraví SZĽH, lebo všetko čo sa v BB postavilo za posledné roky bolo po architektonickej stránke dosť hrozné.


----------



## simiKE

ono nebola jedna z podmienok dalsich ms maj aj dostatocne mnozsvto ubytovacich kapacit atd ? lebo o kosiciach sa uz pred tymito ms hovorilo ze vela veci nesplnaju ostatnych nielen kapacita stadiona

ja osobne som kludne vymenil MS zato aby boli dve 6500 stadiony aj v nitre aj v BB


----------



## CJone

ayoz said:


> No to dúfam. Keď už tu nič iné nevedia dotiahnuť (myslím investorov), tak nech aspoň štadión postavia. Navyše západ poriadny hokejový štadión má, východ tiež, na strednom Slovensku chýba. Som zvedavý, ktoré mestá sa prihlásia a bolo by ideálne, keby všetky aj zverejnili projekty. Aj keď ak sa má BB prihlásiť, verím, že projekt spraví SZĽH, lebo všetko čo sa v BB postavilo za posledné roky bolo po architektonickej stránke dosť hrozné.


Otázka znie: uživí víťaz taký štadión? A potom ďalšie otázky - návštevnosť? Hovorí sa, že to pôjde bližšie k Zvolenu. Koľko ľudí bude chodiť na hokej? Lebo u nás v Nitre to žije hokejom, ale takú halu nezaplníme ani z polky.

Aj keď sa hovorí, že to dostane BB, pre Nitru je výhodnejšia poloha blízko BA a Viedne.

Zopakujem, že štadión je potrebný pre organizáciu MS. Do Košíc podľa toho čo sa medializovalo, už MS nedajú?!

PS: štadión v Nitre sa dá prestavať na max 5000 divákov, nie je miesto na väčší štadión. Takže v prípade Nitry musí ísť o novostavbu.


----------



## simiKE

nie v kosiciach mame malu halu a nedostatocne ubytovacie kapacity..tu uz MS nikdy nebudu


----------



## SunshineBB

Sme odsudeni na to aby sme MS organizovali vzdy uz len s inou krajinou (polsko, cesko, rakusko). V Bratislave je kapacita 10 000 tak akurat, v Kosiciach tych 8500 je na hrane. Nikto nebude na Slovensku stavat 13 tisicovu halu pri mesteckach ako Nitra, Banska Bystrica ci nebodaj Zvolen. Cela aglomeracia BB-ZV ma do 150 tisic obyatelov, co je este stale o 100 tisic menej ako samotne mesto Kosice. To je fantasmagoria. Ta hala by bola vypredana raz, pri otvarani.


----------



## ayoz

Nechápem, prečo máte taký problém s tým Klagenfurtom. Na tom štadióne sa aj tak hrá len 2. liga a aj to nie nejaká kvalitná. Viac slúži kultúre a toto si niekto zo svojich peňazí zaplatil, je to zaujímavé, tak nechápem, že vás takáto vec serie  Tvrdiť, že je to nezmyselné sa dá o čomkoľvek.


----------



## simiKE

ale tak vysadit stromy za 10 milionov na stadion ..na 3 mesiace..no viem si predstavit viac zmysluplne veci ..napriklad u nas v kosiciach sa chcu postupne vysadit na uzemi mesta 300 000 stromov - zmysluplnejsie


----------



## ayoz

Baviť sa o zmysluplnosti umenia je smiešne. Pokiaľ na to niekto (navyše súkromný) dal 10 miliónov, zrejme sa mu to zmysluplné zdalo. Nikoho tým neobmedzuje, ničomu to neškodí, tak nechápem, čo s tým máte taký problém.


----------



## eMKejx

Gretka, Gretka...


----------



## simiKE

ved nic len ze je to hlupost ..to je vsetko k tomu


----------



## sm2011

Qwert said:


> Treba sa na to pozrieť realisticky, nie cez prizmu lokÃ¡lnych zÃ¡ujmov. TakÃ½to ÂštadiÃ³n nemÃ¡ čo hľadať ani v Nitre, ani v Banskej Bystrici, dokonca aj KoÂšice by mali problÃ©m. JedinÃ© mesto, ktorÃ© na Slovensku uÂživÃ* takto veľkÃ½ ÂštadiÃ³n, je Bratislava. To nie je o počte obyvateľov či o spÃ¡dovej oblasti, podstatnÃ© je najmÃ¤ dostatočnÃ© mnoÂžstvo ubytovacÃ*ch kapacÃ*t a to nikde mimo Bratislavy nie je a nikdy nebude.


otazka  : 

1,o kolko viac ubytovacej kapacity ma oblast Bratislava oproti oblasti napriklad Zilina - Martin - Banska Bystrica? 

Som toho nazoru ,ze je lepsie postavit mensie pekne stadiony pri Nitru , Trencin , B. Bystricu , Martin , Zvolen , Presov a dalsie mesta kde je hokej popularny ale stale budem tvrdit ,ze BA je uplne na okraji SK.Je to troska aj smola ,ze tak mala krajina ma hlavne mesto tak vzdialene pre vacsinu obyvatelov. A ked plati napriklad pre letisko Bratislava ,ze nema sancu kvoli blizkosti letiska Vieden, tak napodobne si myslim aj o velkej sportovej hale ktora by mala zastupovat zaujmy vacsiny obyvatelov,respektive troska viac pokryt vacsinu obyvatelov co sa tyka dostupnosti....Bratislava spada v tomto do oblasti Viedne,presne ako letisko...vsetky velke esa (alebo absolutna vacsina) koncertuju vo Viedni lebo BA je blizko....Keby sa taka hala mala stavat (opakujem keby) tak si myslim ,ze by sa nikdy nestavala len na hokej to je nezmysel . Stavala by sa ako sportova hala na rozne moznosti vratne koncertov a inych podujati...a ked sa v nasej preplnej statnej kase  najdu peniaze na uplne ine hovadiny ,tak verim ,ze toto by bola jedna z tych mensih hovadin , s tym ,ze by sa to postavilo niekde viac v strede ,idealne prepojene so zeleznicou a v blizkosti dialnice. napr. B.Bystrica , no ja by som bral Martin krizovatka D1 a R3 , moznost napojenia na zeleznicu velmi jednoducha....silna spadova oblast....


----------



## sm2011

este dodavam priklad : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Arena

mesto Herning ma 50 000 obyvatelov. Royal arena ma na hokej kapacitu 12500divakov a pre koncerty 16000. v 2018 sa tam hrali MS v hokeji a je tam velke mnozstvo kocnertov , zabavnych a sportovych udalosti. Tato hala je priblizne v strede Danska v meste este mensom ako Martin. no tym ,ze je viac v strede krajina ,tak je prijatelne dostupna pre velku cast Danska a tym padom aj sluzi velkej casti Danska....kedze Kodan je podobne ako u nas Bratislava uplne na okraji krajiny....


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> ved nic len ze je to hlupost ..to je vsetko k tomu


Tak ale to isté niekto môže povedať a o futbale. Že ako niekto môže dať za to/do toho toľko peňazí :dunno:


----------



## Qwert

sm2011 said:


> otazka  :
> 
> 1,o kolko viac ubytovacej kapacity ma oblast Bratislava oproti oblasti napriklad Zilina - Martin - Banska Bystrica?
> 
> Som toho nazoru ,ze je lepsie postavit mensie pekne stadiony pri Nitru , Trencin , B. Bystricu , Martin , Zvolen , Presov a dalsie mesta kde je hokej popularny ale stale budem tvrdit ,ze BA je uplne na okraji SK.Je to troska aj smola ,ze tak mala krajina ma hlavne mesto tak vzdialene pre vacsinu obyvatelov. A ked plati napriklad pre letisko Bratislava ,ze nema sancu kvoli blizkosti letiska Vieden, tak napodobne si myslim aj o velkej sportovej hale ktora by mala zastupovat zaujmy vacsiny obyvatelov,respektive troska viac pokryt vacsinu obyvatelov co sa tyka dostupnosti....Bratislava spada v tomto do oblasti Viedne,presne ako letisko...vsetky velke esa (alebo absolutna vacsina) koncertuju vo Viedni lebo BA je blizko....Keby sa taka hala mala stavat (opakujem keby) tak si myslim ,ze by sa nikdy nestavala len na hokej to je nezmysel . Stavala by sa ako sportova hala na rozne moznosti vratne koncertov a inych podujati...a ked sa v nasej preplnej statnej kase  najdu peniaze na uplne ine hovadiny ,tak verim ,ze toto by bola jedna z tych mensih hovadin , s tym ,ze by sa to postavilo niekde viac v strede ,idealne prepojene so zeleznicou a v blizkosti dialnice. napr. B.Bystrica , no ja by som bral Martin krizovatka D1 a R3 , moznost napojenia na zeleznicu velmi jednoducha....silna spadova oblast....


Žilina, Martin a Banská Bystrica nie sú práve jedna oblasť.

Pokiaľ sa bavíme o základnej hokejovej infraštruktúre, tak slušné štadióne nech sú aj v tebou menovaných mestách, ale tento projekt je o hale, ktorá má hostiť MS.

Keďže tá hala má byť postavená SZĽH a primárne má slúžiť hokeju, tak sú podstatné ubytovacie kapacity v hostiteľskom meste, nie niekde v horách okolo. Tieto menované mestá majú minimálne ubytovacie kapacity v porovnaní s Bratislavou. IIHF nebude zohľadňovať, že niekde v Terchovej sú drevenice, odkiaľ je to hodina do Martina po cestách/necestách bez efektívnej verejnej dopravy.

Využitie na koncerty je iba sekundárne, ale tiež by bolo väčšie v Bratislave ako inde. Bratislava je dosť veľké mesto samé o sebe, má dobré napojenie na zvyšok krajiny, čo sa už napríklad o BB povedať veľmi nedá, aj dobré medzinárodné napojenie.

To, že Bratislava sa kvôli svojej polohe nikdy nemala stať hlavný mesto, je už iná vec, ale to teraz nevyriešime.


----------



## Jaakub

sm2011 said:


> este dodavam priklad : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Arena
> 
> mesto Herning ma 50 000 obyvatelov. Royal arena ma na hokej kapacitu 12500divakov a pre koncerty 16000. v 2018 sa tam hrali MS v hokeji a je tam velke mnozstvo kocnertov , zabavnych a sportovych udalosti. *Tato hala je priblizne v strede Danska v meste este mensom ako Martin. no tym ,ze je viac v strede krajina ,tak je prijatelne dostupna pre velku cast Danska a tym padom aj sluzi velkej casti Danska....kedze Kodan je podobne ako u nas Bratislava uplne na okraji krajiny....*


Z linku cit: "Royal Arena[1] is a multi-use indoor arena in Ørestad Syd, a new development *in the city of Copenhagen, Denmark. *" :nuts:


----------



## Tomas Eybl

ayoz: Jo, jo - v Brně za Lužánkami tuhle performanci (prales na hřišti) před pěti lety také měli a teda za mnohem menší peníze. Show v Klagenfurtu jest tedy značně neoriginální a neatraktivní. Ale je pravda, že následné vykácení Lužánek pod dohledem Petra Mercedesa Švancary dosti stmelilo jihomoravský kolektiv, tak možná jde jihorakušákům právě o to.


----------



## sm2011

Jaakub said:


> Z linku cit: "Royal Arena[1] is a multi-use indoor arena in Ørestad Syd, a new development *in the city of Copenhagen, Denmark. *" :nuts:


ops , hodil som omylom Kodan , tak este raz Herning: ttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jyske_Bank_Boxennks . kapacita 12000divakov


----------



## sm2011

Qwert said:


> ÂŽilina, Martin a BanskÃ¡ Bystrica nie sÃº prÃ¡ve jedna oblasť.
> 
> Pokiaľ sa bavÃ*me o zÃ¡kladnej hokejovej infraÂštruktÃºre, tak sluÂšnÃ© ÂštadiÃ³ne nech sÃº aj v tebou menovanÃ½ch mestÃ¡ch, ale tento projekt je o hale, ktorÃ¡ mÃ¡ hostiť MS.
> 
> KeďÂže tÃ¡ hala mÃ¡ byť postavenÃ¡ SZĽH a primÃ¡rne mÃ¡ slÃºÂžiť hokeju, tak sÃº podstatnÃ© ubytovacie kapacity v hostiteľskom meste, nie niekde v horÃ¡ch okolo. Tieto menovanÃ© mestÃ¡ majÃº minimÃ¡lne ubytovacie kapacity v porovnanÃ* s Bratislavou. IIHF nebude zohľadňovať, Âže niekde v Terchovej sÃº drevenice, odkiaľ je to hodina do Martina po cestÃ¡ch/necestÃ¡ch bez efektÃ*vnej verejnej dopravy.
> 
> VyuÂžitie na koncerty je iba sekundÃ¡rne, ale tieÂž by bolo vÃ¤čÂšie v Bratislave ako inde. Bratislava je dosť veľkÃ© mesto samÃ© o sebe, mÃ¡ dobrÃ© napojenie na zvyÂšok krajiny, čo sa uÂž naprÃ*klad o BB povedať veľmi nedÃ¡, aj dobrÃ© medzinÃ¡rodnÃ© napojenie.
> 
> To, Âže Bratislava sa kvÃ´li svojej polohe nikdy nemala stať hlavnÃ½ mesto, je uÂž inÃ¡ vec, ale to teraz nevyrieÂšime.


dakujem za sirsiu odpoved , z casti suhlasim , z casti nie . No rad si to necham vysvetlit  
V podstate ja netvrdim ,ze je to idealny napad , len ak uz to ma byt snazim sa vyvratit nazor ,ze jedine miesto kde to moze byt je BA . napriklad na priklade Danskeho Herning tvrdim ,ze mozno pri dobrom plane sa da hocico. Dansky Herning nema lepsiu infrastrukturu ako napriklad Martin,teda bude mat do 2-3 rokov.....ak to nejako dostavaju  . To iste plati o ubytovani podla mna, to nie su MS vo futbale ,ze tu pridu 10tisicky fanusikov . do troch rokov bude trvat cesta zo ZA do MT do 15min....co sa vela krat neda po Bratislave za taky cas premiestnit...Suhlasim s letiskovym napojenim , no aj to by sa mozno dalo rozumne vyriesit ak by to bola dajme tomu centralna sportova hala kde by bol sirsi verejny zaujme tym padom , tak by sa mozno dala napojit na zeleznicnu siet a napriklad prepojit z BA letiskom niekedy. 
K tomu SZLH. Tento napad vzisiel aspon z toho co som cital z noveho vedenia....A kedze ho povazujem za omnho schopnejsie ako predosle, tak ja neverim ,ze by toto stavali ako primarne hokejovu halu. Ano pre MS ale podla mna by to stavali ako vsestrannu sportovu halu , pre vsetko mozne . Cize prisla by nejaka dodacia od statu plus SZLH plus nejaky sukromny investor na 20-30 rokov kt. by sa o to staral a prenajimal...
K tej Bratislave este , urcite je to velke a hlavne mesto ale tam uz hala je predsa. Ale je pre znacnu cast Slovenska jednoducho daleko. Centralna sporova hala  a nemuseli by sme chodit na svetove hviezdy do Krakowa , Viedne alebo Budapesti :banana:
S tym ,ze ak by sa taka hala postavila , tak urcite by vznikol aj nejaky hotel , dva , cize dalsie moznosti ubytovania , plus casom pri rozumnom marketingu to rozsirovat na centralne sportove centrum alebo nieco podobne....trebars nieco ako v Samorine s tym,ze tu by bola aj centrala sportova hala.


----------



## Tomas Eybl

Když už to tady chcete srovnávat s Herningem, tak připomenu, že to je město v rovinaté oblasti, ke kterému vedou dvě dálnice ze tří směrů a kvalitní silnice ze směru čtvrtého. Jeho výrazným znakem jsou ÚSPĚŠNÉ kluby, jak fotbalový FC Midtjylland, tak hokejový Blue Fox (obě arény jsou hned vedle sebe a hned vedle dálničního sjezdu). Tedy nejblíže k Herningu má Žilina, ale i tam se bude silniční infrastruktura dobudovávat ještě min. 10 let. Úvahy o hokejovém mistrovství světa v Banské Bystrici či Martinu jsou zcela mimo mísu!


----------



## eMKejx

pre BB je plus oproti MT a z casti ZA napojenie na R1 a potom charterove letisko Sliac, vzdialene od centra 9km.


----------



## Qwert

sm2011 said:


> dakujem za sirsiu odpoved , z casti suhlasim , z casti nie . No rad si to necham vysvetlit
> V podstate ja netvrdim ,ze je to idealny napad , len ak uz to ma byt snazim sa vyvratit nazor ,ze jedine miesto kde to moze byt je BA . napriklad na priklade Danskeho Herning tvrdim ,ze mozno pri dobrom plane sa da hocico. Dansky Herning nema lepsiu infrastrukturu ako napriklad Martin,teda bude mat do 2-3 rokov.....ak to nejako dostavaju  . To iste plati o ubytovani podla mna, to nie su MS vo futbale ,ze tu pridu 10tisicky fanusikov . do troch rokov bude trvat cesta zo ZA do MT do 15min....co sa vela krat neda po Bratislave za taky cas premiestnit...Suhlasim s letiskovym napojenim , no aj to by sa mozno dalo rozumne vyriesit ak by to bola dajme tomu centralna sportova hala kde by bol sirsi verejny zaujme tym padom , tak by sa mozno dala napojit na zeleznicnu siet a napriklad prepojit z BA letiskom niekedy.
> K tomu SZLH. Tento napad vzisiel aspon z toho co som cital z noveho vedenia....A kedze ho povazujem za omnho schopnejsie ako predosle, tak ja neverim ,ze by toto stavali ako primarne hokejovu halu. Ano pre MS ale podla mna by to stavali ako vsestrannu sportovu halu , pre vsetko mozne . Cize prisla by nejaka dodacia od statu plus SZLH plus nejaky sukromny investor na 20-30 rokov kt. by sa o to staral a prenajimal...
> K tej Bratislave este , urcite je to velke a hlavne mesto ale tam uz hala je predsa. Ale je pre znacnu cast Slovenska jednoducho daleko. Centralna sporova hala  a nemuseli by sme chodit na svetove hviezdy do Krakowa , Viedne alebo Budapesti :banana:
> S tym ,ze ak by sa taka hala postavila , tak urcite by vznikol aj nejaky hotel , dva , cize dalsie moznosti ubytovania , plus casom pri rozumnom marketingu to rozsirovat na centralne sportove centrum alebo nieco podobne....trebars nieco ako v Samorine s tym,ze tu by bola aj centrala sportova hala.


Dánsko má podobný počet obyvateľov a podobnú rozlohu a tiež používajú korunu ako my kedysi, ale inak nemá so Slovenskom absolútne nič spoločné. Takže to, čo dáva zmysel v Dánsku nevyhnutne nemusí dávať zmysel aj na Slovensku.

Postaviť štadión niekde na zelenej lúke a potom ešte investovať stovky miliónov do dopravnej a ubytovacej infraštruktúry, aby sa na tú zelenú lúku dalo dostať a chvíľu tam pobudnúť, si Slovensko nemôže dovoliť, hlavne nie ak inak na takú kapacitu infraštruktúru nie je dôvod a stála by nevyužitá. Logické je štadión stavať tam, kde tá infraštruktúra už je. V Bratislave sú cesty, železnice či mestská doprava, ako aj ubytovacie kapacity využité celoročne, nielen počas veľkých podujatí.

V regiónoch majú byť slušné športové haly na podujatia regionálneho významu, prípadne na hostenie medzinárodných podujatí v okrajových športoch. Ale veľký hokejový či futbalový štadión, resp. veľká multifunkčná hala, sa na Slovensku uživí jedine v Bratislave. Dokonca ani Košice nemajú na to, aby tam bola nejaká 15-tisícová hala, nieto Martin, Žilina či Banská Bystrica.

S tou dostupnosťou Bratislavy to zase nie je v dnešnej dobe už až také tragické, pre asi 60 % obyvateľov krajiny je autom dostupná tak do 2,5 hodiny a bude sa to zlepšovať. Na veľké podujatia sa toľko i viac bežne cestuje aj na západe.

Čo sa týka kompetentnosti toho nového vedenia, tak už len to, že vôbec uvažujú o výstavbe veľkej haly mimo Bratislavy ukazuje, že až také kompetentné nebude.


----------



## Tomas Eybl

eMKejx said:


> pre BB je plus oproti MT a z casti ZA napojenie na R1 a potom charterove letisko Sliac, vzdialene od centra 9km.



Ano, přesně tak. Charterové (tedy peníze negenerující) letiště mikroskopického významu a R1 vedoucí pouze od západu (od východu - Košic - ještě dlouho nepovede) jsou akorát pasující na dosavadní sportovní areály nacházející se v Banské Bystrici.

Absence peněz v podhroní má za důsledek i sportovní neúspěchy. Nemůžete (tedy můžete, jen apeluji na realistické smýšlení) chtít napřed vybudovat megalomanskou sportovní infrastrukturu a až pak přemýšlet nad tím, jak ji dopravně napojit a jak financovat její drahou údržbu. Zkrátka je to o pořadí priorit.

Máte krásné hory, tak nemusíte truchlit nad neúspěchy ve fotbale a hokeji. Ty hory však velmi komplikují rychlé dopravní spojení. Nepočítejte s tím, že bude mít BB adekvátní spojení na zbytek Slovenska dříve, než za třicet let.


----------



## ayoz

Ale však nech ju postavia... Na obyčajné zápasy bude mať otvorené len jedno poschodie ako je to bežné aj na iných veľkých štadiónoch v rôznych športoch. Ako celok je to hlúposť, len kvôli MS v hokeji raz za 10 rokov, ale zase sa na to môžu naviazať aj MS v iných halových športoch a rôzne iné športové a kultúrne podujatia, ale samozrejme len pokiaľ sa k tomu vybuduje aj nejaká infraštruktúra, lebo si neviem predstaviť, ako by bystrické (o zvolenských a martinských ani nehovorím) hotely, krčmy, námestia a iné verejné priestory zvládli tie nápory fanúšikov. Navyše si viem úplne predstaviť domácich, ako by nadávali, že je v meste plno, samí cudzinci a domáci nemôžu ani nikam ísť. Navyše by to určite aj zvýšilo ceny všade. Ale tak BB si to vo veľmi malej miere vyskúša už pri EYOF (aj keď tam sa asi nejaké nápory fanúšikov zo sveta čakať nedajú).

Ale hlavne, nech to postavia v jednom meste. Žiadne také, že medzi BB a ZV. Stačí sa pozrieť, akú návštevnosť má hokej v týchto mestách teraz a to je BB dlhodobo najlepší tím na Slovensku. Pritom štadión má v centre mesta, dokonale dostupný pre každého autom, pešo, vlakom aj MHD. A teraz si predstavte, že by tí diváci mali chodiť na štadión niekam 10 km za mesto, kde rozhodne nie je taký prístup a zrejme aj za drahšie vstupné, tak tam bude chodiť ešte menej ľudí, nehovoriac o tom,ž e sa zase určite budú sťažovať obyvatelia napr. Vlkanovej alebo Hronseku, že oni takú stavbu u seba nechcú, lebo im to bude kaziť pokoj v dedine. Nehovoriac o logistike v rámci MS... 

Takže ak to zhrniem, stavať taký štadión je hlúposť. Ako tak obhájiteľná, ale hlúposť. Ale stavať ho niekde mimo mesta alebo medzi mestami je úplný nezmysel.


----------



## sm2011

Tomas Eybl said:


> KdyÂž uÂž to tady chcete srovnÃ¡vat s Herningem, tak připomenu, Âže to je město v rovinatÃ© oblasti, ke kterÃ©mu vedou dvě dÃ¡lnice ze třÃ* směrů a kvalitnÃ* silnice ze směru čtvrtÃ©ho. Jeho vÃ½raznÃ½m znakem jsou ÃšSPĚÂŠNÃ‰ kluby, jak fotbalovÃ½ FC Midtjylland, tak hokejovÃ½ Blue Fox (obě arÃ©ny jsou hned vedle sebe a hned vedle dÃ¡lničnÃ*ho sjezdu). Tedy nejblÃ*Âže k Herningu mÃ¡ ÂŽilina, ale i tam se bude silničnÃ* infrastruktura dobudovÃ¡vat jeÂště min. 10 let. Ãšvahy o hokejovÃ©m mistrovstvÃ* světa v BanskÃ© Bystrici či Martinu jsou zcela mimo mÃ*su!


Dovolim si troska oponovat. Nemyslim ,si ,ze Martin ma zlu infrastrukturu. do 3 rokov bude spojeny D1 zmerom na ZA...cize napojeny na zapad. spojenie na vychod je uz teraz paradne . na Juh smerom na Kremnicu nadstandartne akurat napojenie na sever je troska horsie. Akokolvek budovanie D1 , D3 a R3 tam je a aj priebezne bude ci uz by akoze ta hala bola alebo nie. Cize to si nevyzaduje co sa tyka cestnej infrastruktury nic navyse. S dostupnostou B.Bystrice plne suhlasim, bohuzial mesto ma normalnu dostupnost len po R1 na juhozapad inac bohuzial nic. na sever donovaly , na MT, ZA smer Sturec....ak by sa vybudovala R1 po RK tak by to uz bolo samozrejme o inom ale to je v horizonte asi 20rokov ak vobec. Zilina je urcite na tom lepsie ale Martin v podstate splna zakladnu podmienku , ze do 1,5hod jazdy je zastihnutelny pre cca 2miliony ludi. Chcem to este uviest na pravu mieru. Ja tuto temu pisem len preto lebo sa to planuje....a tvrdim ,ze uz ak to ma stat tak aby to bolo na mieste kde je ako take dobre dopravne napojenie a nech to nie je v BA predsta tam uz hala je . Platime dane aj na strednom Slovensku  vychod a zapad su porieseny. a co sa tyka k tym uspesnym sportovym klubom , ja si myslim,ze na hokej bude v Martine chodit a ja druhu ligu viac ako v Herning and na najvyssiu hokejovu ligu.


----------



## sm2011

ayoz said:


> Ale však nech ju postavia... Na obyčajné zápasy bude mať otvorené len jedno poschodie ako je to bežné aj na iných veľkých štadiónoch v rôznych športoch. Ako celok je to hlúposť, len kvôli MS v hokeji raz za 10 rokov, ale zase sa na to môžu naviazať aj MS v iných halových športoch a rôzne iné športové a kultúrne podujatia, ale samozrejme len pokiaľ sa k tomu vybuduje aj nejaká infraštruktúra, lebo si neviem predstaviť, ako by bystrické (o zvolenských a martinských ani nehovorím) hotely, krčmy, námestia a iné verejné priestory zvládli tie nápory fanúšikov. Navyše si viem úplne predstaviť domácich, ako by nadávali, že je v meste plno, samí cudzinci a domáci nemôžu ani nikam ísť. Navyše by to určite aj zvýšilo ceny všade. Ale tak BB si to vo veľmi malej miere vyskúša už pri EYOF (aj keď tam sa asi nejaké nápory fanúšikov zo sveta čakať nedajú).
> 
> Ale hlavne, nech to postavia v jednom meste. Žiadne také, že medzi BB a ZV. Stačí sa pozrieť, akú návštevnosť má hokej v týchto mestách teraz a to je BB dlhodobo najlepší tím na Slovensku. Pritom štadión má v centre mesta, dokonale dostupný pre každého autom, pešo, vlakom aj MHD. A teraz si predstavte, že by tí diváci mali chodiť na štadión niekam 10 km za mesto, kde rozhodne nie je taký prístup a zrejme aj za drahšie vstupné, tak tam bude chodiť ešte menej ľudí, nehovoriac o tom,ž e sa zase určite budú sťažovať obyvatelia napr. Vlkanovej alebo Hronseku, že oni takú stavbu u seba nechcú, lebo im to bude kaziť pokoj v dedine. Nehovoriac o logistike v rámci MS...
> 
> Takže ak to zhrniem, stavať taký štadión je hlúposť. Ako tak obhájiteľná, ale hlúposť. Ale stavať ho niekde mimo mesta alebo medzi mestami je úplný nezmysel.


V podstate piseme o tom istom, s BB(v meste nie medzi ZV a BB !!!!! )suhlasim len podla mna velka nevyhoda Bystrice je v dopravnom napojeni , jednoducho napojeni na Martin , ZA , Ruzomberok , LM je jedna velka katastrofa....a dlho bude. To iste plati na Prievidzu . ak by som siel napr. na koncert z MT do BB tak z tych nekonecnych zakrut na sturci uz by som nebol schopny ist na ziadne vystupenie ale skor niekde na kraj cesty


----------



## figliar

V Trenčíne sa pokračuje, aj keď to tempo mi pripadá pomalšie ako pri dialnici BA-KE. Robia sa základy tribún za bránami a tiež asfaltujú parkovisko za novou hlavnou tribúnou. Inak celkom sa mi páči nové logo štadióna.




























Nejaké info aj v TV JOJ správach (čas 1:22)

https://videoportal.joj.sk/sport/epizoda/67498-sport


----------



## eMKejx

v BB odklepli predaj priestoru pre vystavbu haly na EYOF 2021

https://bystrica.dnes24.sk/bystrica...mestu-predaju-pozemky-za-statisice-eur-343020

snad to nebude len jednoducha sendvicovka ale aj nieco estetickejsie.


btw, tu splet tvarov nazyvas logo? je to OK, krajsie ako logo Capiho Hnizda...


----------



## figliar

eMKejx said:


> v BB odklepli predaj priestoru pre vystavbu haly na EYOF 2021
> 
> https://bystrica.dnes24.sk/bystrica...mestu-predaju-pozemky-za-statisice-eur-343020
> 
> snad to nebude len jednoducha sendvicovka ale aj nieco estetickejsie.
> 
> 
> btw, tu splet tvarov nazyvas logo? je to OK, krajsie ako logo Capiho Hnizda...


Mne sa páči, je to moderné, abstraktné a zrejme má pripomínať budúcu podobu fasády, ktovie či sa oproti pôvodnému návrhu ešte zmení:
https://www.sport7.sk/sites/sport7.sk/files/styles/image_style_facebook_video/public/2018-09/bb_109.jpg?itok=Qu0Kews6
Je to vec vkusu, ja si na logu cením to keď je jasne identifikovateľné aj pri malej veľkosti čo je obzvlášť dôležité dnes v digitálnej ére.
Navyše toto je monochromatická verzia loga, takýto koncept dáva priestor pre ďalšie variácie (napr. niektoré segmenty sa dajú farebne odlíšiť, čím môžeš vytvoriť rôzne varianty loga pre rôzne príležitosti či akcie). Podľa mňa je to podarené a má to potenciál.


----------



## ayoz

No ja si od tej haly v BB nesľubujem nič... Buď to bude plechová búda alebo väčšia tehlová telocvičňa s bielo-červenou omietkou.

Inak to logo TN je pekné, skôr ako vzor fasády to bude vzor, ktorý má byť podľa vizualizácií na sedačkách.


----------



## Sponsor

Prečo vaše futbalove mužstvo vobec nehra na novom štadionie v Bratislave?


----------



## figliar

Sponsor said:


> Prečo vaše futbalove mužstvo vobec nehra na novom štadionie v Bratislave?


Nový štadión v Bratislave zatiaľ nie je celkom dokončený a zatiaľ sa nesplnili požiadavky na kategóriu 4 od UEFA.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne sa pred ostrým zápasom musí odohrať nejaký prípravný, čo bude teraz v nedeľu proti Paraguaju. Potom tam už zrejme reprezentácia bude hrávať.


----------



## sm2011

Qwert said:


> NaÂšiel si si totÃ¡lne atypickÃ½ prÃ*klad s tÃ½m Herningom a snaÂžÃ*Âš sa to nasilu napasovať na slovenskÃ©, resp. martinskÃ© reÃ¡lie.
> 
> DÃ¡ni si toto mesto vybrali zjavne z dvoch dÃ´vodov - poloha a tradÃ*cia. NachÃ¡dza sa zhruba v strede JutskÃ©ho polostrova, keďÂže DÃ¡nsko to je v podstate Kodaň a potom pevnina, pričom na pevnine Âžije asi 40 % obyvateľstva. Herning si vybrali pred blÃ*zkym Aarhusom, ktorÃ½ je druhÃ½m najvÃ¤čÂšÃ*m mestom DÃ¡nska, zrejme kvÃ´li tamojÂšej Âšportovej tradÃ*ciÃ*. SkrÃ¡tka chceli veľkÃ½ ÂštadiÃ³n aj v "druhej polovici" krajiny, ale z miestnych Ãºplne ÂšpecifickÃ½ch prÃ*čin uprednostnili Herning pred blÃ*zkym "hlavnÃ½m mestom" JutskÃ©ho polostrova Aarhusom.
> 
> DÃ¡nsko je rovinatÃ¡ krajina a z celÃ©ho JutskÃ©ho polostrova sa tam dostaneÂš za menej ako dve hodiny, najvÃ¤čÂšie mestÃ¡ sÃº od neho menej ako hodinu. PredovÂšetkÃ½m zhruba menej ako hodinu od Herningu je ÂštvrťmiliÃ³novÃ½ Aarhus.
> 
> Kde tu vidÃ*Âš nejakÃº podobnosť s Martinom? Ak by sme chceli hľadať paralelu so Slovenskom, tak treba v prvom rade podotknÃºť, Âže DÃ¡nsko mÃ¡ multifunkčnÃº arÃ©nu na hostenie veľkÃ½ch krytÃ½ch podujatÃ* predovÂšetkÃ½m v hlavnom meste. Tak by to malo byť aj na Slovensku, pričom Nepelu za takÃºto arÃ©nu rÃ¡tať nemoÂžno. AÂž potom sa rozhodli postaviť veľkÃº halu aj v "druhej časti" krajiny, na Jutskom polostrove. U nÃ¡s je takouto "druhou časťou" (to nemyslÃ*m nijako pejoratÃ*vne) vÃ½chodnÃ© Slovensko. LogickÃ© by preto bolo postaviť takÃºto halu pre druhÃº časť krajiny prÃ¡ve na vÃ½chode. Ak by boli hypoteticky KoÂšičania totÃ¡lni lÃºzri v Âšportoch a PreÂšovčania by mali vÃ½bornÃº ÂšportovÃº tradÃ*ciu, tak by som vedel pochopiť snahu postaviť tÃºto druhÃº arÃ©nu v PreÂšove, to by bol slovenskÃ½ Herning. Dalo by sa podobne argumentovať, Âže PreÂšov mÃ¡ o niečo mÃ¡lo centrÃ¡lnejÂšiu polohu v rÃ¡mci vÃ½chodnÃ©ho Slovenska a neďaleko predsa sÃº ÂštvormiliÃ³novÃ© KoÂšice, čo je slovenskÃ½ Aarhus, keď uÂž to chceme nasilu pripodobňovať.


Tak urcite je pravda ,ze Herning je specificky priklad....naozaj som zatial nenasiel v Europe iny priklad pokial sa bavime o sportovej hale. Co sa tyka mesta Aarhus....Martin take vacsie mesto v blizkosti nema ale za to ma viacero miest do hodiny poblizku ako B.Bystrica , Zilina , Prievidza , Ruzomberok , Povazska Bystrica Cadca , Dolny Kubin a dalsie ...ja som niekde raz cital ,ze cca 15000 sportova hala potrebujeme mat s dostupnostou do hodiny aspon 1 500 000 ludi....co Martin a Zilina hravo zvladaju....samozrejme su tam aj ine kriteria ako kupna sila , popripade ci v tej oblasti nie je aj dalsia vacsia hala a podobne....Tiez som inac zastanca nazoru , ze radsej nech sa vybuduju 4 stadiony pre dlhodobo stabilne kluby ako Trencin , BB , ZV , PP a samozrejme aj nestabilne ale je tam divacky zaujme ako MT ,PO , ZA  . No riesim to len preto,ze tu velku halu chcu stavat.....Skoda ,ze nase hlavne mesto nie je niekde na ako je TT alebo NR....dostupnost by bola ovela vacsia aj pre ine casti SK....


----------



## Ayran

figliar said:


> Nový štadión v Bratislave zatiaľ nie je celkom dokončený a zatiaľ sa nesplnili požiadavky na kategóriu 4 od UEFA.


tak dnes bola pekna ukažka toho, že len novy štadion zjavne nestaci :bash:


----------



## ayoz

Ayran said:


> tak dnes bola pekna ukažka toho, že len novy štadion zjavne nestaci :bash:


Tak dnes to nebolo o štadióne... Neatraktívny súper v bezvýznamnom zápase v zlom čase. Toto nemohlo dopadnúť inak. Slováci chodia na svojich, len keď sa im darí, inak chodia len na súperov.


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> Tak dnes to nebolo o štadióne... Neatraktívny súper v bezvýznamnom zápase v zlom čase. Toto nemohlo dopadnúť inak. Slováci chodia na svojich, len keď sa im darí, inak chodia len na súperov.


skor som narazal na to vstupne ,predrazene


----------



## SunshineBB

V reportazi na Markize bola spomenuta kapacita novej haly na Micinskej ceste 4000 divakov. Polyfunckna hala pre vsetky druhy loptovych hier, pokial sa nemylim by mala byt schopna ponat aj ladovu plochu. Stary zimak kapacitu 4000 aj tak neprekroci. Je jasne na co narazam, ale v nasich podmienkach menit hraciu plochu kazdu chvilu je asi ekonomicky nezmysel.

Inak na Stiavnickach uz su dole aj sedacky z hlavnej tribuny a postupne vystahovavaju zariadenie na parkovisko. Asi sa naozaj zacalo. Skoda ze pred zimou.


----------



## ayoz

A hovorili, kedy sa s ňou má začať? Pripadne kedy aspoň vizualizácie ukazu? Inak 4000 by pre hokej zase tak veľa neriešilo. Tam by bolo treba aspoň 5-6 tisíc.


----------



## figliar

Viem že asi to tu nebude moc populárny názor, ale po zhliadnutí nedávnych zápasov repre sa mi čoraz viac zdá že jedným hlavných problémov nových štadiónov v TT a BA sú dve poschodia. Pri kapacite tak nad 35 tis. je to už zmysluplné, tu tie dve úrovne podľa mňa zabíjajú atmosféru a zbytočne delia a oslabujú "kotol". V Trnave podľa mňa úplne stačila kapcita 15 tisíc pri ktorej by sa možno dalo dostať všetky tribúny na jednu úroveň. V BA je tá kapacita celkom rozumná ale ti dve poschodia už nie. Tu sú na ukážku dva parádne 30 tisícové, zdôrazňujem 30 TISÍCOVÉ štadióny - bundesligový Augsburg a FC Southampton:



















Presne na tento štýl mali byť postavené štadióny v TT a BA. Dvomi poschodiami sa hrajú na niečo čo nie sú.


----------



## matejicek

V Trnave zabijaju atmosferu dve poschodia? To si asi nebol na nafulovanom zapase. Rozdiel tam nebyva teda ziadny. Na repre v zasade nechodim, tak tam to porovnavat nebudem, hovorim o zapasoch Spartaka.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5SPoMOHEEA&t=4s

Ak to mám porovnať so starým štadionom, atmosfera je urcite lepšia. Ale to ide asi ruka v ruke so zastresenim a tym, ze aj prezentacia fanusikovskych skupin sa vyrazne posunula, ale to je OT.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A hovorili, kedy sa s ňou má začať? Pripadne kedy aspoň vizualizácie ukazu? Inak 4000 by pre hokej zase tak veľa neriešilo. Tam by bolo treba aspoň 5-6 tisíc.


Mne sa zda ze na jar, ale to mam z inych zdrojov na urovni JPP, ale je mozne ze nieco take povedal aj Nosko v tej reportazi, akurat ze tu som pozeral jednym okom a pocuval len polovicou jedneho ucha. 

Btw, 4 tisic na hokej, ci je malo, ci je dost, ked uz sa to ide robit, mali by nad tym aspon uvazovat.

Takto vyzera moderny zimak s kapacitou 4000. Ziadny zazrak ale kulturne prostredie. (pritom to vyzera na low costovu plechovu budu)


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Presne na tento štýl mali byť postavené štadióny v TT a BA. Dvomi poschodiami sa hrajú na niečo čo nie sú.


Na taky typ tribun potrebujes viac miesta. V Trnave s tym bol problem. 

Rozumiem tvojmu nazoru, ale s argumentom o zabijani atmosfery nesuhlasim. Napriklad na Letnej v Prahe, ked hra Banik alebo Slavia, nemam pocit ze by atmosfera trpela. V Trnave je to podla mna este paradoxne lepsie ako predtym, kedze pribudlo zastresenie, je tam uplne ina akustika, vsetko hluk "ostava" na stadione. (Aky to rozdiel oproti Stiavnickam  ).

A napriklad stadion v Kielce ma dve poschodia a kapacitu este mensiu ako ŠAM, a tiez to tam slusne huci, poschodie neposchodie.

V Tepliciach poschodie nemas, a atmosfera ako na Mesiaci.
V Ostrave mas atleticku drahu ale atmosfera TOP v Cechach.

Nema to podla mna vela spolocneho s konstrukciou tribun.


----------



## eMKejx

nevypada to zle, ale Nosko spominal ze hala bude na vsetky loptove halove hry a kulturu. Cize malovat tam asi nebudu ludia, ale budu sa tam konat zrejme koncerty a hudobne vystupenia. tak to chcem pocut tu akustiku. Ak by to zabili takou strechou ako si postol tak amen, jedina kultura co tam nasledne moze byt budu vystupenia Smejka a tanculienky


----------



## SunshineBB

Spievankovo si zabudol


----------



## figliar

Je to vec nazoru, na futbal chodim a osobne ak si mam vybrat medzi tribunou v celku kde je 4 tis. miest a predelenou na dve izolovane 2 tis. casti tak koli atmosfere by som volil prvu moznost.


----------



## JRBA

figliar said:


> Dvomi poschodiami sa hrajú na niečo čo nie sú.


Jednoposchodove stadiony su dedinske stadiony, su v poriadku v malych mestach, ale keby v celej krajine mame vsetky take, tak by to bola poriadna hanba. Preto vdaka bohu, ze aspon tie 2 mame normalne.

A ano, uvedomujem si, ze Slavia ma jednoposchodovy stadion a ano, je to dedinsky stadion, bohuzial.

Navyse vyhlad z 2-poschodoveho a roztahaneho 1-poschodoveho, to je 100 a 1! Ihrisko je pocitovo 2x tak daleko, ked clovek sedi hore na tom 1-poschodovom.


----------



## Sponsor

JRBA said:


> Jednoposchodove stadiony su dedinske stadiony, su v poriadku v malych mestach, ale keby v celej krajine mame vsetky take, tak by to bola poriadna hanba. Preto vdaka bohu, ze aspon tie 2 mame normalne.


Dedinsky štadion v obci Vroclav, ktora ma iba 630 tis. obyvateľov. 
Samozrejme je to vynimočny priklad, ale vela štadionov ma aspoň jednu tribunu, ktora je jednoposchodova pre ultras fanušikov. 
Atmosfera - problem s organizovanim choreo a pocitem jednoty. Navyše fanuši na drugom poschodi nemožu vidiet' vodca (v polštine _gniazdowy_, neviem ako sa vola u vas). To su hlavne problemy pre ultrasov, preto ultra skupiny vždy su pro 1-p. 



JRBA said:


> Navyse vyhlad z 2-poschodoveho a roztahaneho 1-poschodoveho, to je 100 a 1! Ihrisko je pocitovo 2x tak daleko, ked clovek sedi hore na tom 1-poschodovom.


2x tak daleko bolo by len, ked' by si urobil 1-poschodowy vs. 2-poschodowy štadion na 200 tisic. Na štadionoch menšich ako 30 tisic rozdiel je maly.



matejicek said:


> V Trnave zabijaju atmosferu dve poschodia? To si asi nebol na nafulovanom zapase. Rozdiel tam nebyva teda ziadny. Na repre v zasade nechodim, tak tam to porovnavat nebudem, hovorim o zapasoch Spartaka.


Ked' je full kapacita, tak určite atmosfera bude top. Ale väčšina zapasov to je primerne 3 tisice. Tak vyzera štadion Kielce počas zapasu:








Viac ludi ide hore a dolná časť je prazdna. V TV to vyzera špatne.

Suhlasim si s @figilarom, že dva poschodia nejsu portebne ked' je štadion maly, ale myslim že hranica je 20-tisic a tak BA i TT su v tom ok.


----------



## ayoz

JRBA said:


> Jednoposchodove stadiony su dedinske stadiony, su v poriadku v malych mestach, ale keby v celej krajine mame vsetky take, tak by to bola poriadna hanba. Preto vdaka bohu, ze aspon tie 2 mame normalne.
> 
> A ano, uvedomujem si, ze Slavia ma jednoposchodovy stadion a ano, je to dedinsky stadion, bohuzial.
> 
> Navyse vyhlad z 2-poschodoveho a roztahaneho 1-poschodoveho, to je 100 a 1! Ihrisko je pocitovo 2x tak daleko, ked clovek sedi hore na tom 1-poschodovom.


Deliť štadióny na dedinské podľa počtu poschodí     

Pekný príklad sem dal Sponsor... Dedinský 42-tisícový štadión vo Wroclave a k tomu top moderný mestský 15-tisícový štadión v Kielce. každému musí byť jasné, ktorý je lepší.


----------



## vitacit

ayoz said:


> Tak dnes to nebolo o štadióne... Neatraktívny súper v bezvýznamnom zápase v zlom čase. Toto nemohlo dopadnúť inak. Slováci chodia na svojich, len keď sa im darí, inak chodia len na súperov.


suhlasim ioba s jednym - zly cas. lebo paraguaj je pozerne silny super so snad najtvrdsou obranou z juhoamerickych timov a nasi hraci si mohli vyskusat uplne iny styl. a ako bolo vidiet, paraguaj ich miestami slusne rozoberal.


----------



## morko87

ayoz said:


> Deliť štadióny na dedinské podľa počtu poschodí
> 
> Pekný príklad sem dal Sponsor... Dedinský 42-tisícový štadión vo Wroclave a k tomu top moderný mestský 15-tisícový štadión v Kielce. každému musí byť jasné, ktorý je lepší.


tak jasne JRBA chcel byt zase len múdry.

tak ja by som dával 2 poschodia až keď je kapacita cez 25 000., ale prečo su v Trnave 2 poschodia je celkom jasné, keďže boli z dvoch stran obmedzený priestorovo a na Slovane je to jasné, pretože Kmotrik by nemal kam inam šupnuť tu administratívnu budovu preto museli tribuny ustupiť busines planu


----------



## matejicek

Ono tych jemne pod 25 by sa v Trnave dosiahlo jednou celistvou tribunou, ktora by bola mierne nad ostatne. Sucasna kapacita zapadnej je niekde na urovni 3 000. Cize ak si domyslime dve dalsie zapadne na sebe v jednej celistvej sekcii bez poschodi, tak sa na tu vysku/kapacitu dostaneme. Za západnou je podla mna uzasny priestor a cele by to mohlo navazovat na blizky Ruzovy park. Otazne je kto by to robil a hlavne na co. Jediny zapas kedy by sa vypredalo aj 30 000 bol asi zapas s CZ Belehrad v Lige majstrov vlani a možno s Anderlechtom a Dinamom (ak by sa nehral bez divákov). Tie zapasy uz boli tyzden pred vykopom vypredane.


----------



## potkanX

JRBA said:


> Jednoposchodove stadiony su dedinske stadiony, su v poriadku v malych mestach, ale keby v celej krajine mame vsetky take, tak by to bola poriadna hanba. Preto vdaka bohu, ze aspon tie 2 mame normalne.
> 
> A ano, uvedomujem si, ze Slavia ma jednoposchodovy stadion a ano, je to dedinsky stadion, bohuzial.
> 
> Navyse vyhlad z 2-poschodoveho a roztahaneho 1-poschodoveho, to je 100 a 1! Ihrisko je pocitovo 2x tak daleko, ked clovek sedi hore na tom 1-poschodovom.


hej, napriklad taky dedinsky stadion rose bowl v pasadene, kapacita cosi cez 90.000
dedinske stadiony ma aj michigan university, LSU, USC, dokonca aj lambeau field je vlastne dedinsky stadion


----------



## Azbest

https://www.facebook.com/sportvpo/videos/438854163413072/

Hore prikladam link na video.Ide o iniciativu s nazvom ZA SPORT V MESTE PRESOV...koho zaujima podrobnejsie sucastna zufala situacia s presovskymi sportovymi stadionmi tak odporucam...


----------



## JimmySK




----------



## eMKejx

Tak "lizatka" pod Urpinom budu zda sa co nevidiet minulostou. Uz dnes som videl zeriav pri jednom z nich a postupne asi zacinaju s demontazou svetelnej techniky


----------



## ayoz

Tak Bystrica nikdy nemala lízatká a nové osvetlenie bolo v pláne od začiatku. Len to vymenia za nové stožiare.


----------



## SunshineBB

V plnej sile mali 1800 luxov. Svojho casu po prazskej Letnej najsilnejsie osvetlenie v Ceskoslovensku. Ale silueta ostane zachovana, ako pise ayoz, nahradia ich nove, vraj tiez 40 metrove.

Skor by ma zaujimala technika demontaze. Ci su sklapatelne na nejakom klbe a tym padom poriadne zapecene) alebo pojdu po kuskoch od vrchu. 
Ale ak uz je tam zeriav.


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*

Potvrdzujem nazivo z parkoviska pred stadionom, vsetky svetla su dole, asi to nebola ziadna drama.

Edit: manzelka pocula doobeda 4 tupe rany na foncorde, mozno ich aj odstrelili


----------



## Azbest

u nas v Presove odpocivaju uz dobry pol rok na vedlajsom ihrisku :lol: :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

No a co deje sa u vas nieco na zastupitelstve, ci stale sportovo odpociva aj cely Presov?!


----------



## SunshineBB

Ved sa pozri par prispevkov dozadu, tam mas link ktory situaciu v Presove ozrejmuje


----------



## eMKejx

Banska Bystrica Stiavnicky, dnes:

a su dolu...


----------



## Tepicko

http://panoramix360.at/fwp_portfoli...L3N9WhGoyb194QeNpLDSgEOl1-6qLI19PB2MsrvVqKjG8

Virtualna prehliadka stadiona v Nitre. Pekne to tam mate.


----------



## matejicek

Architektonická súťaž na novú multifunkčnú športovú halu v Trnave pre 3300 divákov má svojho víťaza.



> Hodnotenie poroty:
> Urbanisticky výborné, funkčne a dispozične výborne zvládnuté, dobré napojenie na prístup do športového areálu, univerzálne napojené na okolie, udržateľná architektúra; fasáda je nedopovedaná, ale otvorená riešeniam (bude odrazom prevádzky jednotlivých priestorov v parteri, ktoré ju prirodzene oživia); porota oceňuje vzťah navrhovaných objektov so športovým areálom a flexibilitu z hľadiska jeho budúceho rozvoja, návrh spĺňa požiadavky zadávateľa na prevádzku, riešenie fasád je otvorené pre dopracovanie v rámci následnej komunikácie so zadávateľom.


https://www.archinfo.sk/diela/sportova-hala-slavia-v-trnave-vysledky-sutaze.html


----------



## eMKejx

pekne to bude mat Trnava! nechcu usporiadat oni tu olympiadu...? 

ps: nechcem vrtat, ale niektore fotky by sa zislo zmensit, lebo budeme potrebovat tri monitory


----------



## ayoz

V Trnave sú nejako posadnutí tým ťahokovom... na štadióne, na športovej hale. Ale tak uvidíme, ako bude vyzerať tá bystrická na Mičinskej, možno prekvapia.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> V Trnave sú nejako posadnutí tým ťahokovom... na štadióne, na športovej hale. Ale tak uvidíme, ako bude vyzerať tá bystrická na Mičinskej, možno prekvapia.


Hlavne dufam, ze spominana kapacita 4000 bude ta zakladna, pri velkej hracej ploche. Lebo tu pri tejto trnavskej sice uvadzaju kapacitu 3300, ale pri malom ihrisku, a pre nejaku vacsiu akciu, napr. koncert je tych 2400-3200 zalostne malo.

Samozrejme to v Trnave nikoho trapit nemusi kedze pre pripad velkej akcie tam maju 20 tisicovu arenu, ale v nasom meste je situacia ina veru.


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, iba 8 navrhov, pritom to bola zadanim asi najkrajsia sutaz na SK za velmi dlhu dobu


----------



## matejicek

Zadanie bola kapacita nie mensia ako ucasna. Cize 3300 bude pri malom ihrisku. Inak je to tak ako je na podkladoch +/- 2000, čo na Trnavu uplne postačuje. Snád sa popri hale posunie dopredu aj taky legendarny sport ako hadzana, co bol svojho casu v Trnave 2. najpopularnejsi a jeden z najuspesnejsich sportov hned po futbale. Ono treba podotknut, ze nejde len o halu ale o cely komplex zahrnajuci satne, regeneracnu linku, telocvicnu a podla mna co je sympaticke lezecku stenu. Ta snad bude splnat aj podmienky pre medzinarodne sutaze. BTW *olympijsky sport*.



SunshineBB said:


> Hlavne dufam, ze spominana kapacita 4000 bude ta zakladna, pri velkej hracej ploche. Lebo tu pri tejto trnavskej sice uvadzaju kapacitu 3300, ale pri malom ihrisku, a pre nejaku vacsiu akciu, napr. koncert je tych 2400-3200 zalostne malo.
> 
> Samozrejme to v Trnave nikoho trapit nemusi kedze pre pripad velkej akcie tam maju 20 tisicovu arenu, ale v nasom meste je situacia ina veru.


----------



## Lukaso85

*sportova hala BB*

https://bbonline.sk/na-svete-je-studia-novej-sportovej-haly-pre-styritisic-divakov-na-micinskej/

vsetko v BB sa robi len aby bolo, bez koncepcie, bez vizie

- stiavnicky rekonstrukcia za vyse 10 mega a futbalisti na nom nemozu hrat prvu ligu
- hokejovy narodny stadion chcu dat do Badina, kde je su nevysporiadane pozemky
- sportova hala do lokality, kt. je urcena na byvanie a dopravne to bude katastrofa
....


----------



## ayoz

Tak minimálne podľa tých nejasných fotiek vyzerá oveľa lepšie ako by som čakal. Len tej lokality je teda škoda, lebo taká stavba by si zaslúžila lepšie prostredie ako niekde medzi rodinnými domami za Hronom, kde ju ani nebude vidno. Čo sa týka parkovania, v tom problém nevidím, keďže v okolí sú Terminal, Kaufland, hokejový štadión aj Námestie slobody. A veľa ľudí tam pôjde maximálne na nejaké koncerty, nie na basketbal (keďže iný halový šport sa v BB nehrá). 

Čo sa Štiavničiek týka, tak tam vraj je v projekte zahrnutá aj prípadná nutná dostavba na štadión 3. kategórie, keby Dukla postúpila, ale ktovie ako to je naozaj a čo by to zahŕňalo.


----------



## SunshineBB

Pre mna konecne nieco pozitivne v nasom meste. Hala sa mi paci, nevyzera to zle, mozno aj preto ze je to hotovy projekt osadeny do nasich podmienok, nie nejaky rychlokvaseny navrh.

A myslim ze aj lokalita je fajn, ja v tom problem nevidim. V tesnom susedstve je predsa hokejovy stadion kde na zapasy chodi radovo viac divakov ako kedy bude chodit do tejto novej haly a ziadny dopravny kolaps sa nekona. Ved ta hala je takmer v centre, dostupna pre vsetkych spojmi MHD ktore stoja na Namesti Sloobody, pred Terminalom alebo priamo na uhlisku pred halou. A kto nema namiesto noh drevene koly tak z akehokolvek kuta nasho mesta k nej peso pride za 30-40 minut. Dokona aj z parkovisk v Europe alebo v Pointe je to 15 minut popri rieke. Nehovoriac a parkoviskach pred Kauflandom, Terminalom a pri Dome kultury ako tu uz bolo spominane. A z cisto estetickeho hladiska, cela ta promenada pri hrone v tejto casti dostava novu tvar, protipovodnoa ochrana, terminal, rkonstrukcia zimaku + dva esteticky hodnotne mosty cez hron, vobec by som to nebral tak, ze ta hala bude niekde v zapadakove medzi rodinnymi domami. Ved z troch stran haly su cesty a Hron.

Ad Stiavnicky. Ak ich vedia pripravit na fortuna ligu, mali by to rovno spravit, pretoze Dukla je v jarnom trhaku :horse:


----------



## 22.4.2017

Ja si práveže myslím, že tá lokalita je výborná. Parkovanie, ako už bolo spomenuté, bude možné aj pri terminali, kauflande, zimáku, plus nové miesta. Navyše, furt sa omiela, aby sa na podujatia využívala verejná doprava a zároveň chceme stavať haly/štadióny mimo mesta. Práve táto lokalita má výbornú dostupnosť, či už MHD, prímestskou, diaľkovou, ale aj železničnou dopravou.

Treba si uvedomiť, že sme v BB, ktorá má členitý terén a nie je tu len tak veľký plac, kde by sa zmestila hala s poriadnym parkoviskom a nebolo by to niekde odruky.

Navyše, táto oblasť bola v minulosti dosť športovo využívaná, na podrybe stále nájdete zvyšky bazéna alebo skokanského mostíka. Pri troche snahy by sa dala upraviť a znova aktívne využívať. V parku boli ľudia proti moderným športoviskám, ale tu by to snáď šlo, nie?


----------



## eMKejx

Z tych slabsich obrazkov to velmi nevidiet ale snad je to lepsie ako sendvic. Teda fasada vypada honosnejsie. Ved uvidime, na stranke architektov este nie je projekt zverejneny.


----------



## JimmySK

Lukaso85 said:


> https://bbonline.sk/na-svete-je-studia-novej-sportovej-haly-pre-styritisic-divakov-na-micinskej/
> 
> vsetko v BB sa robi len aby bolo, bez koncepcie, bez vizie
> 
> - stiavnicky rekonstrukcia za vyse 10 mega a futbalisti na nom nemozu hrat prvu ligu
> - hokejovy narodny stadion chcu dat do Badina, kde je su nevysporiadane pozemky
> - sportova hala do lokality, kt. je urcena na byvanie a dopravne to bude katastrofa
> ....


To chcem vidieť ako postavia a skolaudujú halu do júla 2021 :lol: To si pozriem...


----------



## ayoz

22.4.2017 said:


> Ja si práveže myslím, že tá lokalita je výborná. Parkovanie, ako už bolo spomenuté, bude možné aj pri terminali, kauflande, zimáku, plus nové miesta. Navyše, furt sa omiela, aby sa na podujatia využívala verejná doprava a zároveň chceme stavať haly/štadióny mimo mesta. Práve táto lokalita má výbornú dostupnosť, či už MHD, prímestskou, diaľkovou, ale aj železničnou dopravou.
> 
> Treba si uvedomiť, že sme v BB, ktorá má členitý terén a nie je tu len tak veľký plac, kde by sa zmestila hala s poriadnym parkoviskom a nebolo by to niekde odruky.
> 
> Navyše, táto oblasť bola v minulosti dosť športovo využívaná, na podrybe stále nájdete zvyšky bazéna alebo skokanského mostíka. Pri troche snahy by sa dala upraviť a znova aktívne využívať. V parku boli ľudia proti moderným športoviskám, ale tu by to snáď šlo, nie?


Čo ja viem, či zrovna pohľad na zásobovaciu rampu Terminálu je nejaké plnohodnotné nábrežie, ale máš pravdu. Bolo by fajn, keby v rámci revitalizácie celého územia spravili aj ten park Pod rybou, lebo projekt, ktorý naň pred rokmi zverejnili bol super (je mi jasné, že to nespravia). K tomu keby sa poriadne zrekonštruoval aj zimák s tréningovou halou a tým priestorom medzi ňou a Mičinskou do formy nejakého námestia/parku, tak by to bola paráda. Ale to už príliš snívam.


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*

Je tam potencial tej oblasti ako druheho sportoveho centra po stiavnickach. Treba si uvedomit ze popri spomenutych stadionoch a halach je aj samotne nabrezie bezecke sportovisko , na uhlisku mame aj skokanske mostiky a 100 metrov od buducej novej haly je zakladna skola golianova s hlbokou sportovou tradiciou a kvalitnym sportovym zazemim ( vratane spominaneho hokejbaloveho ihriska). A blizkost vody ( podryba) a kalvarie tomu dava aj rekreacny vyznam. Vela zalezi presne na tom co pises, okolie haly a ten priestor tak povediac pred nou ( smer zimak) a za nou ( smer rybnik).


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne nechápem, keď tie vizualizácie dávali na zastupiteľstve, prečo ich rovno mesto nezverejní aj normálne. A toto je vždy keď sa v BB niečo take predstavuje.


----------



## Ethan2

Triplespace said:


> Áno je to len sketchup, nie je to oficiálny vizuál.
> 
> Reálne vizualizácie sú zatiaľ tieto:
> 
> gifs upload
> 
> upload pictures
> 
> screengrab
> 
> zdroj: skslovan.com



awesome!!!!


----------



## eMKejx

takto nejako mohli kedysi vypadat aj Stiavnicky! Farby az na belasi pas trefne, nekikirika to tolko ale u nas bez toho manderlaka.


----------



## ayoz

Štiavničkam by pokojne stačil ten spodný rad.


----------



## eMKejx

Prestavba západnej tribúny vrátane hlavného vstupu a prislúchajúceho zázemia zimného štadióna v Banskej Bystrici

https://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/...ny-vratane-hlavneho-vstupu-prisluchajuceho-za


----------



## ayoz

Vyzerá to fajn, len by teda tomu vzhľadu mali prispôsobiť aj už dve zrekonštruované strany a východná časť štadióna s tréningovou halou stále bude v zlom stave.


----------



## Ayran

to vyzera ako keby hore budovali niečo ako v poprade VIP, kedy sa to ma stavať ?


----------



## ayoz

Ktovie, skyboxy už v BB sú a na tej strane je tribúna, nad ktorou už veľmi priestor na ďalšie nie je. Skôr by som povedal, že tú tribúnu potiahnu vyššie rovnako ako v Poprade.

Ale naozaj nechápem, prečo v projekte zimného štadióna je nutné uvádzať počet úmrtí v BB okrese.


----------



## SunshineBB

Po skonceni prebiehajucej sezony.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> Po skonceni prebiehajucej sezony.


Zle pocitam ked mi vychadza mensia kapacita po tej rekonstrukcii?


----------



## SunshineBB

sm2011 said:


> Zle pocitam ked mi vychadza mensia kapacita po tej rekonstrukcii?




Kde si sa to docital/doratal? Ja som ten ennviro pozrel v rychlosti cez mobil a tak som videl akurat stary/novy stav exterier pohlady ale k samotnej tribune som tam nic extra nevidel.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> Kde si sa to docital/doratal? Ja som ten ennviro pozrel v rychlosti cez mobil a tak som videl akurat stary/novy stav exterier pohlady ale k samotnej tribune som tam nic extra nevidel.


v tych kokumentoch je pisane okolo 660 na sedenie ak si dobre pamatam zo vcera plus okolo 90 na stanie cize ccac 750 kapacita bude zapadnej tribuny. Zapadna tribuna ma teraz plus minus 900 alebo si zle pamatam?


----------



## Ayran

no musel som si to ja poriadne prečitat čo to tam vlastne bude 
*
Prístavba bude mať 4 nadzemné podlažia, pričom 4-té podlažie už bude súčasťou tribúny.* Na 2. NP sa vystúpi pomocou 2 schodísk z centrálnej chodby v prízemí. Na tomto podlaží sa nachádzajú bufety a toalety, popod tribúny vedie koridor, ktorý prepája severnú a južnú tribúnu so západnou. V treťom nadzemnom podlaží sa nachádza zasadačka, press room a sieň, ktorá môže slúžiť na prezentovanie histórie klubu. Všetky štyri podlažia sú prepojené výťahom na zásobovanie, ktorý ide z kuchyne v reštaurácii, cez bufety v 2. NP až do baru vo VIP zóne. *Na tribúne vznikne 663 miest na sedenie a 99 na státie, celkovo vznikne 13 rád sedadiel. Posledná 13-ta rada bude mať luxusnejšie sedadlá napr. Toronto VIP. V najvyššej časti vznikne V.I.P. zóna s vlastným barom, ktorá bude oddelené od tribún skladateľnou sklenenou stenou. Toto podlažie bude pôdorysne ustúpené a po stranách vzniknú malé terasy. Nad tribúnou budú rozmiestnené 3 LED obrazovky, centrálna bude veľkosti 6 x 3 m, a po stranách budú menšie o rozmeroch 4 x 2 m. *

*Realizáciou zmeny navrhovanej činnosti sa zvýši kapacita zimného štadióna o 337 návštevníkov. *

takže hej bude sa predlžovať tribuna a tak jak som si prvotne myslel, budu tam aj VIP miesta


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Dnes taka na rychlo zo zapasu dakych junoriek - v podstate uz finalny stav treningoveho ihriska v hlavnom arealy MFK Ruzomberok. Okrem (betonovej) tribuny s kapacitou cca 600 ludi sa od Hrabovskej cesty vymenilo aj oplotenie a celkovo tam prebiehaju iste rekultivacne prace.

Podla mna na treningove ihrisko je to dost slusne, najma to nie je ziadna hnusna SEDA, aj ked ta tribunka, resp. dve sa dali vyriesit ovela elegantnejsie a funkcnejsie.


----------



## matejicek

Paradoxom je, že práve pre tréningové ihriská ja SEDA ako stvorená... Myslím, že v Trnave sa dá očakávať niečo podobné na Slávii (SEDA).


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Ruzomberku sa pokracuje v rekonstrukcii, tentokrat sa vymeni strecha tribun.


----------



## eMKejx

Stadion Kosice nazivo vypada krajsie ako na fotkach. Dnes som videl natahane hadice na ohrev travnika po celej ploche.


----------



## siravak

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/426597...kcnu-halu-nic-sa-nestoplo-tvrdi-martin-kohut/

Tak, to som teda zvedavy. BB-ZV, ci Nitra................(?)


----------



## eMKejx

Tieto media... Kks vcera jasne povedane Satanom ze sa zameraju na mensie haly aby prilakali co najviac deti... A ze BB, ZV ci dokonca NR je stopnuta co sa tyka narodneho stadiona, ze ziadne rozhodnutie do konca roka o umiestneni sa nekona. Kohut to vcera v telke tiez nepoprel a teraz sprava o multif. hale...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

eMKejx said:


> Tieto media... Kks vcera jasne povedane Satanom ze sa zameraju na mensie haly aby prilakali co najviac deti... A ze BB, ZV ci dokonca NR je stopnuta co sa tyka narodneho stadiona, ze ziadne rozhodnutie do konca roka o umiestneni sa nekona. Kohut to vcera v telke tiez nepoprel a teraz sprava o multif. hale...



Ja som to sice cital na sport.sk, nie v telke, ale pochopil som to tak, ze to nestopli, len ze nebudu teraz tlacit na pilu, lebo nas netlaci akutne topanka a rozhodnut o tak velkom projekte mozu aj o pol roka alebo rok. Na druhej strane ich kroky vitam, zacnu sa budovat desiatky malych ladovych ploch v mesteckach ako Trstena, ci Vrutky.. a to je naozaj cesta nasho hokeja, aby niekam napredoval. Navyse tema akejsi "narodnej haly" by teraz pred volbami sposobila viac skody ako osohu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ziadny narodny hokejovy stadion netreba. Slovensko nepotrebuje bytostne usporaduvat MS, ak ani na tych domacich nie sme schopni preliezt do stvrtfinale.

Ano, podme stavat klziska, male treningove stadiony, akademie, centra, investujme tie peniaze radsej do mladeze a mladych trenerov. Ak nieco zostane, prispejme na nove stadiony alebo vyrazne rekonstrukcie pre tie mesta ktore to najviac potrebuju (Nitra, Bystrica, Presov, Zvolen a pod).

A ked sa cela tato robota zacne ukazovat a o 10-15 rokov sa vratime aspon do TOP 8 a zvysime pocet pravidelne nastupujucich hracov v NHL, potom poslime Nepelu do zabudnutia a na predmesti Bratislavy postavme velky narodny stadion. Za predpokladu ze o takom case uz v takej Nitre ci Bystrici budu stat stadiony podobne tym v Trinci ci Karlovych Varoch. 

Naozaj mi pride hlupe stavat na slovenske pomery megastadion ked tu nefunguju v hokeji zakladne veci a na domacu ligu sa chodi pozerat tak 2000 diivakov.


----------



## figliar

SunshineBB said:


> Ziadny narodny hokejovy stadion netreba. Slovensko nepotrebuje bytostne usporaduvat MS, ak ani na tych domacich nie sme schopni preliezt do stvrtfinale.
> 
> Ano, podme stavat klziska, male treningove stadiony, akademie, centra, investujme tie peniaze radsej do mladeze a mladych trenerov. Ak nieco zostane, prispejme na nove stadiony alebo vyrazne rekonstrukcie pre tie mesta ktore to najviac potrebuju (Nitra, Bystrica, Presov, Zvolen a pod).
> 
> A ked sa cela tato robota zacne ukazovat a o 10-15 rokov sa vratime aspon do TOP 8 a zvysime pocet pravidelne nastupujucich hracov v NHL, potom poslime Nepelu do zabudnutia a na predmesti Bratislavy postavme velky narodny stadion. Za predpokladu ze o takom case uz v takej Nitre ci Bystrici budu stat stadiony podobne tym v Trinci ci Karlovych Varoch.
> 
> Naozaj mi pride hlupe stavat na slovenske pomery megastadion ked tu nefunguju v hokeji zakladne veci a na domacu ligu sa chodi pozerat tak 2000 diivakov.


Úplný súhlas so SunshineBB. Ešte by som dodal že sa podľa mňa preceňuje význam MS v hokeji - v podstate je to každoročná "vidiecka" záležitosť pričom v hokejovom svete sa najväčší záujem pochopiteľne sústredí na NHL a tamojšie médiá si MS sotva všimnú. Absolútne sa to nedá porovnávať napr. s MS vo futbale alebo v rugby ktoré sú obrovskou udalosťou a skvelou reklamou pre usporiadateľskú krajinu. Tieto športy sa hrajú v podstate na každom kontinente zatiaľčo hokej je v podstate populárny na 2 kontinentoch (alebo presnejšie 1,5 kontinentu) v 7-8 krajinách. Načo stavať napr. kôli dvom týžďnom v roku 2027 štadión s kapacitou 15.000 a druhý 12.000 keď budú potom zúfalo nevyužívané a nezarobia si na seba. Kôli akcii ktorá je v hokejovom svete vnímaná ako losers tournament a kde je často o zápasy v skupinách minimálny záujem? Treba sa sústrediť na podmienky pre mládež lebo nás v hokeji už predbehli krajiny ako Švajčiarsko či Nemecko, nehovoriac o tom že za takým Fínskom zaostávame o dve konské dĺžky. Tiež je treba podľa mňa prehodnotiť slovenskú hokejovú ligu, pre nás by bolo ideálne ak by došlo ku spojeniu s CZ a keď si predstavím také tri divízie - českú, moravskú a slovenskú kde liga by mala 24 teamov (3x8) tak by to bol podľa mňa zaujímavý model pre sponzorov aj fanúšikov. Samozrejme to je skôr v rovine fantázie, podstatné je že samotný nový mega štadión by nič neriešil.
Hokej v porovnaní s futbalom dopláca tiež na to že neexistuje niečo ako pohárová európa ktorá by bola pre kluby motiváciou ako si zarobiť a to isté platí aj o predaji hráčov do zahraničia, takže kluby podľa mňa za súčasnej situácie nemôžu profitovať a investovať do mládeže a infraštruktúry.


----------



## barborinho

zas az looser turnajom by som to nenazval, ale tiez souhlasím, ze mame existencne problémy a riesime stavat stadion. financie v hokeji u nas niesu problem len samotneho hokeja, ale celeho sportu, kym sa nedoriesi toto, budu mat problemy vsetky sportu u nas, zial nieje vola u nas spravit nejaké danove ulavy sponzorom, aby sa im oplatilo investovat do sportu a tym, ze pridu peniaze ligy by boli kvalitejsie chodilo by viac ludi, tak by prisli aj dalsi sponzori, chyba nam sportova STV kde by sa nase ligy pravidelne objavovali v tv, mame najviac finance poddimenzovany sport v rami celej EU na zivotnu uroven ...


----------



## siravak

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/426693...ahranicny-investor-planom-navrat-medzi-elitu/


S KE je to ako na hojdacke 

---------------------------------------------

Nova hala pre mladez v KE. Potesilo. 
https://hokej.pravda.sk/ostatne/cla...chodu-po-trencine-dostanu-akademiu-aj-kosice/


----------



## didinko

V Košiciach bude krajská hokejová akadémia.


----------



## figliar

Tu je jasná správa pre všetkých ktorí stále blúznia o tom aké neuveriteľne výhodné je pre Slovensko hostiť bezvýznamnú dvojtýždňovú estrádu čiže hokejové MS:
https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22287163/steel-arena-nevydolovala-od-mesta-peniaze-na-dlhy.html?ref=trz

"Steel Aréna je po 13 rokoch tam, kde ešte zatiaľ nebola. Dôvodom sú enormné náklady na prípravu hokejových majstrovstiev sveta, ktoré nás dostali do neutešených čísel. Spôsobilo to aj krátenie dotácie z 1 milióna eur na 500-tisíc od Slovenského hokejového zväzu a rekonštrukcia hotela Aréna, ktorá bola podmienkou, aby sa šampionát v Košiciach vôbec mohol odohrať"

Ak ich odpoja od energií ako sa píše v článku tak je ohrozená činnosť HC Košice a samozrejme tréningy mladých talentov. Takže MS boli zrejme naozaj skvelý "prínos" pre slovenský hokej. Kto by to už len mohol predpokladať že dvojtýždňový turnaj kde je divácky atraktívnych tak 30 percent zápasov si na seba nezarobí, však súdruhovia?


----------



## simiKE

zato je zodpovedny szlh ..neviem preco kratili dotacie


----------



## Ayran

ne to je neschopnosť havrilu.... pita za tu halu nekrestanske peniaze a pritom sluzby co poskytuju su dost slabe, sa ani necudujem ze sa tam uz pomaly ani koncerty nekonaju... sak si pozrite obsadenost steelke, to je velmi slabe


----------



## siravak

Sice OT, ale pokial by sa niekomu zachcelo zasnivat si na par minut..........https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/429643...avrhy-novych-futbalovych-stadionov-roka-2019/


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> A čo má Koval so Sereďou? iClinic je Pašekov.


Ze Pasekov...ten vlastni jedine pohlavne choroby. Inak je to bezvyznamna figurka s minimalnym platom. :lol:


----------



## supka

JRBA said:


> Ze Pasekov...ten vlastni jedine pohlavne choroby. Inak je to bezvyznamna figurka s minimalnym platom. :lol:


Jaaj, tak preto vzdy parkuje na miestach pre invalidov. On je pohlavny invalid


----------



## siravak

Vyzera to tak ze Bystrica bude hrat vo Zvolene.


https://profutbal.sk/clanok/239548-...cnej-dubnici-duklu-caka-tazky-rok-mimo-domova


----------



## SunshineBB

Vyzera to tak ze v roku 2020 si spravime dobru propagaciu bystrickeho sportu v regione. Hokejisti v Ziari nad Hronom, futbalisti vo Zvolene.

Aspon nejake “pozitivum”, ked uz clovek cita, ze Stiavnicky zacnu robit az v marci, ze Radvan sa vobec nehybe, ze zimny stadion bude aj po rekonstrukcii jeden z najmensich v lige, a ze so sportovou halou sa este nezacalo nic diat.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Vyzera to tak ze v roku 2020 si spravime dobru propagaciu bystrickeho sportu v regione. Hokejisti v Ziari nad Hronom, futbalisti vo Zvolene.
> 
> Aspon nejake “pozitivum”, ked uz clovek cita, ze Stiavnicky zacnu robit az v marci, ze Radvan sa vobec nehybe, ze zimny stadion bude aj po rekonstrukcii jeden z najmensich v lige, a ze so sportovou halou sa este nezacalo nic diat.


Radvan uz ma stavebne povolenie, ale kedy zacnu sa nevie. Sportova hala nebude, teda aspon nie na EYOF.


----------



## siravak

Vyzera to tak....vsade. Taky PO je na zaplakanie.....ono to uz ani nema vyznam nieco komentovat. Uvidime ci sa nieco zmeni po zmene vlady (ak nej vobec dojde).


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Radvan uz ma stavebne povolenie, ale kedy zacnu sa nevie. Sportova hala nebude, teda aspon nie na EYOF.




No to ide byt ina hanba. My sa cudujeme ze este nezacali a oni vlastne ani nemaju s cim zacat. Mozeme to rovno zorganizovat na inrisku pod fakultou a pridame aj kanoistiku na tajovke. Z tych predpotopnych internatov to budu mat vsetci blizko sem a aj na to humorne atleticke centrum co chystaju na stiavnickach.


----------



## FinoSK

*Považská Bystrica*

https://povazska.dnes24.sk/galeria/vizualizacie-takto-by-mal-vyzerat-stadion-v-povazskej-po-rekonstrukcii-87898/fotografia-8?articleId=351122

vizualizacia štadiona v Považskej Bystrici. Malo by sa to urobiť do konca roku 2020. Malo by....samozrejme.


----------



## ayoz

Už som to sem dával... každopádne to vyzerá lepšie jak plánovaná rekonštrukcia Štiavničiek.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Futbalový štadión v Prešove: Súťaž na opravu zrušili, cena narastie o milión*

PREŠOV. Koniec roka 2019 priniesol definitívny verdikt Úradu pre verejné obstarávanie (ÚVO) o zrušenej súťaži na futbalový štadión v Prešove.

Čo bude ďalej so štadiónom, čo podmieňuje začiatok stavby a prečo zrušili súťaž?

Mesto Prešov odpovedá na základné otázky a k dotácii na tribúnu, ktorá je podľa aktuálnej zmluvy platná do leta, sa vyjadril aj Slovenský futbalový zväz (SFZ).

Tribúnu zbúrali pred dvoma rokmi
Mesto Prešov sa spolu s Prešovským samosprávnym krajom pustili do stavby futbalového štadióna a založili na to spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA), ktorá bola poverená realizáciou tohto diela.

V januári 2018 sa začalo aj s búraním časti tribúny starého štadióna, dokončovala sa projektová dokumentácia a pripravovalo sa verejné obstarávanie na stavbu.

Podľa vtedajších vyjadrení kompetentných sa so začiatkom stavby počítalo v júni 2018 a mala byť hotová v druhej polovici roka 2019.

Počas dvoch rokov sa procesy so stavebnými povoleniami naťahovali najmä pre odvolania a rôzne námietky účastníkov konania.

Zároveň sa pracovalo aj na znížení ceny.

Pôvodne naprojektovaný štadión na odhadovaných 19,5 milióna eur bol pre kraj a mesto priveľké sústo aj napriek 2,4-miliónovej dotácii od SFZ.

Mesto a kraj, ktoré si rozdelili financovanie štadióna na polovicu, preto rozhodli vypustiť podzemné garáže, čo výrazne znížilo odhadovanú cenu za stavbu na 13,5 milióna eur.

Verejná súťaž bola vypísaná na konci roka 2018 a do súťaže sa prihlásilo päť konzorcií. Už na začiatku padli prvé námietky voči vylúčeniu uchádzača a voči podmienkam súťaže.

Súťaž na nový štadión definitívne zrušili
Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie (ÚVO) až 6. augusta minulého roku vydal rozhodnutie, v ktorom nariadil súťaž zrušiť.

Neskôr v tomto prípade rozhodovala Rada ÚVO, ktorá odvolanie spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna zamietla.

„Rada úradu sa stotožnila s dôvodom zrušenia danej súťaže, pričom mala za to, že je neprimerané a neproporčné požadovať, aby tretia osoba, ktorá poskytne uchádzačovi svoje kapacity, zodpovedala aj za plnenie tých častí zmluvy, na ktorých sa nepodieľa, a ktorých plnenie ani nemôže ovplyvniť, a to v rovnakej výške a rovnakým spôsobom ako samotný uchádzač,“ informovala hovorkyňa ÚVO Janka Zvončeková.

Artúr Benes, zvolený konateľ spoločnosti FTA, sa s rozhodnutím ÚVO nestotožňuje, avšak akceptuje ho.

„Chceli sme mať prísne podmienky súťaže, aby sa nám nestalo to, že tretie osoby, ktoré predložia iba referencie, nezodpovedajú za stavbu. V praxi to znamená, že by tu mohla prísť malá bezvýznamná firma, ktorá si zabezpečí referencie z Poľska, Španielska alebo Ugandy, preukáže sa takýmito vecami a bude stavať futbalový štadión. Tretie osoby, ktoré by poskytli nami požadované ručenie, nezodpovedajú absolútne za nič,“ vysvetľuje Benes s tým, že v čase vyhlásenia súťaže bola táto podmienka zo zákona možná a až neskôr vypadla.

Podľa neho chceli prinútiť takto dodávateľa výstavby štadióna, aby vyberal relevantné firmy.

Rovnako podľa neho ÚVO neurčil ani to, že aký presný podiel by už spĺňal proporčné rozdelenie.

Mesto nevidí pochybenie, personálne zmeny nekomentuje
Rovnaké stanovisko má aj mesto Prešov.

„Požiadavka zodpovednosti za plnenie predmetu zákazky 'spoločne a nerozdielne', ktorá bola napadnutá jedným z uchádzačov, zvyšovala mieru ochrany celej investície. Nestotožňujeme sa s týmto rozhodnutím, ale rešpektujeme ho,“ reagovalo na výsledky rozhodnutia mesto Prešov.

Personálne pochybenie za zrušenú verejnú súťaž mesto nevidí, keďže proces verejného obstarávania viedol Benes, ktorý "má dostatok skúseností, aby vedel pripraviť a viesť takýto proces“.

Na otázku, či má mesto Prešov naďalej dôveru v personálnom obsadení spoločnosti FTA, alebo či ho plánuje meniť, sme odpoveď nedostali.

Ako sme sa dozvedeli od Benesa, aktuálne sú už pripravené nové súťažné podmienky, do ktorých sú zapracované aj pripomienky.

O vypísaní nového verejného obstarávania musí rozhodnúť valné zhromaždenie FTA, ktoré zatiaľ nebolo zvolané.

Nová cena o milión vyššia
Podľa oficiálneho stanoviska mesta Prešov je stále z jeho strany deklarovaný záujem pokračovať v projekte.

Aktualizovaná bola aj projektová dokumentácia, v ktorej sa vypustilo podzemné parkovisko a pre nové podmienky SFZ sa muselo upustiť aj od umelého trávnika.

Cena však z 13,5 milióna eur neklesla, ale stúpla.

„Projektová dokumentácia bola aktualizovaná, pričom cena projektu po aktualizácii stúpla na 14,6 milióna eur bez DPH podľa aktualizovaného výkazu výmer pripraveného projektantmi. Keďže dochádza k navýšeniu odhadu ceny, je potrebné vyriešiť otázku finančného krytia pred opätovným vyhlásením súťaže,“ informuje hovorca mesta Prešov Vladimír Tomek.

Peniaze budú musieť teda schváliť poslanci na krajskom a mestskom zastupiteľstve.

Poslanci však už dlhodobo kritizujú zdĺhavé procesy.

Dotácia by nemala byť ohrozená
Otázkou ostáva aj ponúknutá dotácia 2,4 milióna eur zo strany SFZ na stavbu tribúny.

Zmluva je aktuálne viazaná do leta tohto roka.

„Aktuálne má SFZ s Futbal Tatran Aréna uzatvorenú zmluvu na uvedenú dotáciu s termínom ukončenia projektu k 30. 6. 2020, čo nie je vzhľadom na aktuálne skutočnosti reálne zvládnuť. Výkonný výbor SFZ sa bude možným posunutím termínu zaoberať v priebehu prvého polroka 2020 aj s ohľadom na termíny realizácie zvyšných štadiónov v danom projekte,“ reagovala hovorkyňa SFZ Monika Jurigová.

Podľa jej vyjadrenia sú peniaze na dotácie od ministerstva školstva, ktoré prerozdeľuje SFZ, rozložené na dlhšie obdobie.

„Z tohto pohľadu zatiaľ nie je dotácia na stavbu štadióna v Prešove ohrozená,” dodala Jurigová.

Nový futbalový štadión
Podľa podkladov pre pôvodné verejné obstarávanie má mať hlavná tribúna štadióna 4 nadzemné a jedno podzemné podlažie.

Nachádzať sa tam má zázemie pre štyri mužstvá, priestory pre rozhodcov, delegátov, wellness priestory, kaviareň, ubytovacie priestory či kaplnka.

Na najvyššom poschodí budú umiestnené VIP boxy a boxy pre komentátorov.

Hlavná tribúna s prestrešením je navrhnutá na 4 521 miest a celková kapacita bude dosahovať kapacitu takmer 6,5 tisíca miest.

Celkovo sa počíta aj s výstavbou 309 parkovacích miest pre osobné autá a štyrmi státiami pre autobusy. Z pôvodného projektu sa vypustilo podzemné parkovisko.

Parkovacie miesta sa budú nachádzať najmä pozdĺž Čapajevovej ulice (219), ale aj pri hlavnej tribúne a na Björnsonovej ulici.

Zdroj: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2230...na-opravu-zrusili-cena-narastie-o-milion.html


----------



## DiegoPele

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/431340...kademie-aj-zrekonstruovana-hala-v-bratislave/


----------



## eMKejx

No aspon vieme kde skoncila cast penazi z BB na eyof 2021. Pelle ty uz radsej nic neslubuj!


----------



## MBPA

Basketbalovy Inter, ktory patri Glvacovi a hrava v hale a na pozemkoch ktore patria J&T.

Enough said


----------



## caicoo

média by mali ešte pred voľbami upriamiť pozornosť na stav pripravenosti BB pred EOYF a konfrontovať odborníka na IT a šarlach fešiho Rašiho


----------



## eMKejx

tak ono ci to niekomu pomoze pred volbami mne osobne mf, ale pred par mesiacmi sa s Noskom este aj Rasi pretrcal v BB plus Pellegrini smajliky davali a ze tu bude hala ktora bude mestu a obyvatelom sluzit aj do buducna. Len v ultrarychlom konani vysporiadaju a pripravia pozemok ktory vlastnia Lesy SR (Micinka parkovisko). Nakoniec sa rozhodlo ani neviem kto skym sa vlastne rozhodol-dohodol, ci to zase bolo za zavretymi dverami a povedali si kolko si z balika ulejeme ako odmenu, ze sme usetrili a samozrejme slusne o**bali lud.
No a vytvori sa multisportovy areal na Stiavnickach, supeeer, vsak ale tam zdochol pes a padol posledny kus slusnej omietky este pred 36 rokmi. Tam ani duhovy pochod nepomoze. Kks uz teraz vidim tu blamaz. (ps: ano viem, mame sportovu halu na Stiavnickach, ta sluzi ku cti, ale nova, je nova). Ked ste nechceli hambu v Kosiciach, na Bystrica tu ju mate, cakajte v roku 2021.

usmev prosim!
https://www.bystricoviny.sk/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/nosko-rasi-a-pellegrini-1.jpg


----------



## matejicek

eMKejx said:


> tak ono ci to niekomu pomoze pred volbami mne osobne mf, ale pred par mesiacmi sa s Noskom este aj Rasi pretrcal v BB plus Pellegrini smajliky davali a ze tu bude hala ktora bude mestu a obyvatelom sluzit aj do buducna. Len v ultrarychlom konani vysporiadaju a pripravia pozemok ktory vlastnia Lesy SR (Micinka parkovisko). Nakoniec sa rozhodlo ani neviem kto skym sa vlastne rozhodol-dohodol, ci to zase bolo za zavretymi dverami a povedali si kolko si z balika ulejeme ako odmenu, ze sme usetrili a samozrejme slusne o**bali lud.
> No a vytvori sa multisportovy areal na Stiavnickach, supeeer, vsak ale tam zdochol pes a padol posledny kus slusnej omietky este pred 36 rokmi. Tam ani duhovy pochod nepomoze. Kks uz teraz vidim tu blamaz. (ps: ano viem, mame sportovu halu na Stiavnickach, ta sluzi ku cti, ale nova, je nova). Ked ste nechceli hambu v Kosiciach, na Bystrica tu ju mate, cakajte v roku 2021.
> 
> usmev prosim!
> https://www.bystricoviny.sk/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/nosko-rasi-a-pellegrini-1.jpg


Mimo témy, ale to Raši musí ozaj hrat na totálneho sedláka? Také prepísknutie v etikete a ešte k tomu sa dá bez hanby odfotiť *BEZ SAKA*? :nuts: Viem, nie sme tu módna polícia, ale ked už som reprezent štátu, tak by som sa mal k tomu aj primerane správať. Či ozaj platí aký štát, takí politici? A teda kontext správy nevyznie o nič lepšie...hno: čo iné by človek od tej zberby očakával...


----------



## lukass111

v RK dokoncili akademiu, teda tribuny na umelej trave, nadstavbu skoly na Klacne s izbami pre mladeznickych hracov, umelu travu vedla skoly + ihrisko a satne v mestskej casti Cernova: 
https://mtr.ruzomberok.sk/videoarchiv/2020/2020-01-27_SPRAVY_050_Futbalovu_akademiu_dkokoncili.mp4


----------



## iQual

lukass111 said:


> v RK dokoncili akademiu, teda tribuny na umelej trave, nadstavbu skoly na Klacne s izbami pre mladeznickych hracov, umelu travu vedla skoly + ihrisko a satne v mestskej casti Cernova:
> https://mtr.ruzomberok.sk/videoarchiv/2020/2020-01-27_SPRAVY_050_Futbalovu_akademiu_dkokoncili.mp4


velmi pekna akademia v nasich podmienkach, takto by mali vyzerat akademie vsetkych nasich klubov fortuna ligy a tiez bast druhej ligy. troska usmevne ze ta tribuna ktora je pri treningovom ihrisku za stadionom MFK RK) je krajsia ako SEDA, ktoru ma vacsina nasich klubov. 
-normalne byt opat dieta, tak sa do akademie tesim, idealne prostredie pre rozvoj ci uz futbalovy alebo osobnostny.


----------



## Azbest

Tlieskam a zaroven ticho zavidim


----------



## Lukaso85

lukass111 said:


> v RK dokoncili akademiu, teda tribuny na umelej trave, nadstavbu skoly na Klacne s izbami pre mladeznickych hracov, umelu travu vedla skoly + ihrisko a satne v mestskej casti Cernova:
> https://mtr.ruzomberok.sk/videoarchiv/2020/2020-01-27_SPRAVY_050_Futbalovu_akademiu_dkokoncili.mp4


No coskoro sa zacne aj v BB snad v Radvani.


----------



## siravak

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/433069...l-stadion-kde-sa-mali-konat-hokejove-ms-2023/


----------



## ayoz

Chudák chlapík, čo hneď na začiatku skáče zo strechy :-/


----------



## siravak

Bolo to sice verejne zname uz davnejsie, ale....

https://profutbal.sk/clanok/239963-dukla-nasla-prechodny-domov-o-postup-sa-pobije-vo-zvolene


----------



## p182

Na zimnom stadione v bardejove sa ma dostavat posledna chybajuca tribuna.
zdroj - btv


----------



## Azbest

*V Prešove sa púšťajú do novej súťaže na futbalový štadión.Stavať by chceli v lete, hotový môže byť na jar 2022.*


https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/22322728/pustaju-sa-do-novej-sutaze-na-futbalovy-stadion-v-presove-stavat-by-mohli-zacat-v-lete.html

Tu v Prešove ide staaale piesen dokolaaaaaaa hno: hno: ale vlastne ja uz sa len smejem....


----------



## simiKE

tu na vychode ked sa ma stavat nejaky futbalovy stadion/hala/tenisove kurty/hokejovy stadion tak su kolo toho take tahanice a sračky az mi je zle uz


----------



## ayoz

Ako vlastne vyzerajú Košice? V Trenčíne to zase už pol roka stojí, tak či aspoň tam sa to niekam hýbe.


----------



## Azbest

Fotky su z oficialne FB stranky KFA....su zo 14.decembra


----------



## eMKejx

no tento stav som tam videl este 30.11.2019.


----------



## simiKE

https://www.kosice.sk/clanok/priebezna-sprava-o-priebehu-prac-stavby-kosickej-futbalovej-areny-za-januar-2020

tu je zhrnuta podstata a naboku nejake fotky


----------



## reddevil

*Kosice-Foto*

Aktualne je asi toto:

https://www.facebook.com/KosiceFoto/posts/2926401297412334

^^


----------



## figliar

TN zo včera


----------



## eMKejx

Na tu cervenu konstrukciu pride plachta do tych trojuholnilov alebo nejake umele panely?! Lebo takto to vypada ako konstrukcia stadiona v Prakovciach kedysi pred 30 rokmi ked som s dedkom chodil na dedinsku ligu.


----------



## ayoz

Pojde tam zrejme plachta, je to na vizualizáciách.


----------



## simiKE

nieco o KE a financovani ked tu uz bola taka tema
https://www.tvkosice.sk/video/5e49d0e31591e9d17fc54ce3?fbclid=IwAR1Lr2k4Eq3f9WltlT5vA4YZI58ovp3eRNi0tn6Fd16DW_xorhS4iUr7lfM


----------



## siravak

Bystrica opat v rekonstrukcii:

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/435797...eho-stadiona-hokejisti-budu-musiet-hrat-inde/


----------



## 22.4.2017

*Zlaté Moravce*

V Zlatých Moravciach začali práce na dostavbe štadióna - rozšírení hlavnej tribúny


----------



## Ayran

siravak said:


> Bystrica opat v rekonstrukcii:
> 
> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/435797...eho-stadiona-hokejisti-budu-musiet-hrat-inde/


museli zmenit dokumentaciu, lebo v povodnej bolo viac miest


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> museli zmenit dokumentaciu, lebo v povodnej bolo viac miest




Ja som mal vzdy info ze kapacita po rekonstrukcii bude cca 3100 miest co je oproti dnesnym 2841 narast plus minus 250.
Len rekonstrukciou zapadnej tribuny ani nie je nejaky priestor navysit to este viac.


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> Ja som mal vzdy info ze kapacita po rekonstrukcii bude cca 3100 miest co je oproti dnesnym 2841 narast plus minus 250.
> Len rekonstrukciou zapadnej tribuny ani nie je nejaky priestor navysit to este viac.


možno do toho nepočitaju tie VIP miesta, iba miesta pre divakov asi


----------



## 22.4.2017

SunshineBB said:


> Ja som mal vzdy info ze kapacita po rekonstrukcii bude cca 3100 miest co je oproti dnesnym 2841 narast plus minus 250.
> Len rekonstrukciou zapadnej tribuny ani nie je nejaky priestor navysit to este viac.


Áno od začiatku sa spomínali také čísla. A pokiaľ ide o termín "rozsiahlejšia revitalizácia", pokiaľ viem malo by ísť o výmenu veľkoplošnej obrazovky (hovorilo sa aj o kocke), ozvučenia, osvetlenia (LED) a zrejme aj mantinelov. To ale nie sú časovo náročné záležitosti.


Možno ste na FB primátora postrehli, že Štiavničky boli cca pred týždňom odovzdané zhotoviteľovi. Ak sa pýtate, prečo až teraz, tak podľa mojich info išlo o problém so statikou budovy hlavnej tribúny. Ale neviem ako sa to poriešilo.


----------



## SunshineBB

*[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas*



22.4.2017 said:


> Áno od začiatku sa spomínali také čísla. A pokiaľ ide o termín "rozsiahlejšia revitalizácia", pokiaľ viem malo by ísť o výmenu veľkoplošnej obrazovky (hovorilo sa aj o kocke), ozvučenia, osvetlenia (LED) a zrejme aj mantinelov. .


 
No podla tych najnovsich sprav z enviroportalu ktore sa rozoberali aj tu budu tri nove obrazovky nad novym Beckom.

Co som pocul medzi recou, strecha kocku neunesie ani keby to boli minimalisticke obrazovky na hlinikovej konstrukcii. 

Tej rekonstrukcii osvetlenia chcem velmi verit, pretoze to je vo vseobecnosti katastrofa na nasich stadionov a pri TV prenosoch to vyzera ako liga za federalu, bud totalna tma alebo nedostacujuce teple svetlo.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Bystrica opat v rekonstrukcii:
> 
> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/435797...eho-stadiona-hokejisti-budu-musiet-hrat-inde/


Zda sa mi to, alebo vyzera stadion v Brezne uplne rovnako ako ten, ktory ma BB(dokonca lepsie, kedze je novsi)? To moze rovno BB hravat tam a nemusi zbytocne rekonstruovat donekonecna tu sopu. Vsetko ine ako vystavba normalnej haly pre aspon 5000 ludi su vyhodene peniaze. Dokedy tam budu premalovavat sedacky.


----------



## sm2011

Ayran said:


> museli zmenit dokumentaciu, lebo v povodnej bolo viac miest


Malo ale aspon troska lepsie to vypada tych 3tisic ako 2 tisic  . Aj ked samozrejme ten rozdiel je len 200....Nahodou nie je v plane v blizsej buducnosti vybudovat tribunu na mieste za brankou kde neni teraz ziadna tribuna? aspon by ten stadion bol jeden oval , troska lepsie by to vypadalo a aj kapacita by sa zvysila napr aspon o 600-700 miest. To uz by bolo okolo 3600-3700 to uz by bolo zasa lepsie .


----------



## SunshineBB

sm2011 said:


> Malo ale aspon troska lepsie to vypada tych 3tisic ako 2 tisic  . Aj ked samozrejme ten rozdiel je len 200....Nahodou nie je v plane v blizsej buducnosti vybudovat tribunu na mieste za brankou kde neni teraz ziadna tribuna? aspon by ten stadion bol jeden oval , troska lepsie by to vypadalo a aj kapacita by sa zvysila napr aspon o 600-700 miest. To uz by bolo okolo 3600-3700 to uz by bolo zasa lepsie .




Tam by to bolo tazsie. Mam pocit ze v tych castiach je chladenie aj rolba + prestup do malej haly. Naproti tomu, na druhej strane stadiona kde idu rekonstruovat tribunu B maju toho miesta na realizaciu omnoho viac, aj ked ani to nie je ziadna slava.

Co ma vsak zaraza, ze okrem skyboxov nad severnou tribunou ( uz tie samy o sebe posobia dost smiesne vzhladom na samotny stadion ale chapem ze musia byt), budu VIP miesta aj nad novou zapadnou tribunou, a VIP miesta su dokonca aj v tej spominanej casti kde nie je klasicka tribuna a to mi pride az neskutocne vela nadstandartneho priestoru vzhladom na velkost a kapacitu stadiona.


----------



## Jojco

Ach ten Prešov:

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/436743...o-to-odmieta-nerozumieme-tomu-miroslav-satan/

:bash:


----------



## Ayran

Jojco said:


> Ach ten Prešov:
> 
> https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/436743...o-to-odmieta-nerozumieme-tomu-miroslav-satan/
> 
> :bash:


každy pindal na hadariho, ale ten sa tomu mestu aspon venoval, turčanova je len babka, ktorá je absolutne nekompetentná, hlavne že kandiduje do parlamentu ( boh nam pomahaj...) čim skor odijde z mesta tym pre mesto lepšie :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## aquila

aj keby sa dostala do parlamentu, v duchu KDH tradicii z postu primatorky neodide. vlastne aj Machackova zo Spolu je v parlamente aj primatorka prievidze. za KDH bol aj durkovsky. vlastne tusim aj Majersky kandiduje ..


----------



## ayoz

V Seredi sa veci so štadiónom pohýnajú pozitívnym smerom.

https://www.skficlinicsered.sk/tlac...UywshhkaAcWvaemYmpMZbrHs3oZVGWven_LN7jmj8rR9c


----------



## SunshineBB

Z rozhovoru s p. Smädom

V akom štádiu je rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna SNP na Štiavničkách?

„Uvedená rekonštrukcia začala uplynulý týždeň. Realizuje ju firma Metrostav. Táto rekonštrukcia začala v prvom rade najmä kvôli mládežníckym súťažiam EYOF-u, ktoré sa uskutočnia na budúci rok. Čo sa týka futbalu po rekonštrukcii štadióna budú splnené len podmienky UEFA 2 /hranie súťaží/. Slovenský futbalový zväz od ročníka 2021/2022 sprísňuje kritériá pre hranie zápasov prvej ligy na UEFA 3.“

Čo to konkrétne znamená?

„Je potrebné vysvetliť fanúšikom a priaznivcom nášho mužstva, že najväčší rozdiel je v tom, že futbalový štadión musí mať prekrytý priestor minimálne pre 3500 sediacich divákov. Štadión SNP na Štiavničkách to po rekonštrukcii spĺňať nebude.“

Čo teda ďalej?

„Na základe týchto skutočností som požiadal primátora mesta Jána Noska o vyvolanie rokovania za účasti všetkých kompetentných, ktorí sa na rekonštrukcii podieľajú. Na rokovaní sme sa zhodli, že rekonštrukcia štadióna na Štiavničkách po skončení EYOF-u bude musieť mať druhú etapu. V nej by sa pri bráne borcov mala zabezpečiť výstavba druhej prekrytej tribúny spolu s futbalovým zázemím. Dosiahlo by sa tak zabezpečenie prekrytia tribún minimálne pre 4000 divákov. Túto úlohu prevzal na seba primátor Ján Nosko, ktorý v spolupráci so Slovenským futbalovým zväzom by mali doriešiť všetky podmienky pre zrealizovanie futbalového štadióna pre podmienky UEFA 3.“


+ Stiavnicky teda zacali tento pondelok, Radvan ma vyberove konanie na dodavatel, v kfemnicke idu robit zazemie + umelu travu


----------



## ayoz

13 miliónov na druholigový štadión    Táto rekonštrukcia len ukazuje čo všetko je zle na tom, keď rezort vedie SNS. Nech tam spravia také tribúny ako v Seredi a majú to vyriešené. Dedina to vie a krajské mesto nie. 

Čo sa týka Radvane, aspoň je nejaká zmena v projekte? Alebo stále vyberajú dodávateľa, ktorý tam privezie 20 kontajnerov?


----------



## SunshineBB

To je len z clanku na bystricovinach, viac tam k tomu nie je, ale netusim co tam vlastne idu robit ked podla jeho slov zazemie pre futbalistov bude aj na Stiavnickach, aj v Kremnicke. Cize co vlastne bude sidlo klubu?


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak v tomto sa ani cert nevyzna

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/k-zaciatku-vystavby-multifunkcnej-sportovej-haly-je-banska-bystrica-coraz-blizsie/

Ja som mal zarucene info ze hala nebude a hla. Pritom uz mame po volbach, zrejme to teda nebude len taka predvolebna spievanka. Som zvedavy, 11.3. 16:00


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB ved toto do puce, kto sa v tej BB ma vyznat. To je tu fakt jedna velka komedia. Normalne by som chcel vediet kto vypustil info ze nebude, lebo ak som dobre cital vsetko sa este "varilo" do konca roka 2019 pritom uz vonku isli ine informacie. Ja tomu nerozumiem. Asi vysla na verejnost nespravna interpretacia ze hala nebude, ale nebude stihnuta na EYOF a to ze bude pravdepodobne neskor dostavana/ otvorena uz pozabudli. Nech je ako chce, budem vdacny za tu halu a snad ak cas dovoli 11.3. si pridem pozriet 3D projekt.


----------



## ayoz

Mesto zverejnilo kompletnú štúdiu k športovej hlave v BB.

https://cdn.banskabystrica.sk/2020/03/Štúdia-Multifunkčnej-športovej-haly-Banská-Bystrica.pdf


----------



## eMKejx

Za mna ano, ako bystricana a nesportovca, ale fanusika sportu  Nic narocne konstrukcne, hlavne ucelove. Paci sa mi inspiracia v prirode na fasade!Plus tie stromy v ramci parkoviska, to kvitujem. Myslim si ze objekt aj s jeho okolim krasne vyplni a dotvori mrtve miesto nasho mesta.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vsetko by bolo OK az na tu kapacitu. Koncom buduceho roka mozeme bilancovat, ze v Banskej Bystrici mame zrekonstruovanu sportovu halu Dukla, zrekonstruovany zimny stadion a novu sportovu halu na Micinska. 

A najvacsiu kapacitu z nich bude mat zimny stadion zavratnych 3100 divakov. 

Po tom vsetko nebude mat 80 tisicove mesto, 100 tisicova aglomeracia jednu posratu halu kde by sa dala zorganizovat nejaka masovejsia akcia pre 7-9 tisic divakov. Len platanie a platanie a ked sa aj postavi nieco nove tak je to na smiech. Postavia tuto kopku nestastia na Micinskej a nablizsich 30 rokov sa tu uz nicoho podobneho nedockame.

TN 6000, ZV 7000, ZA 6000, BA 10 000, KE 8000, PO 5000, PP 5000... a BB 3000 ... šupa


----------



## bolkop

Aktuálny stav v TN Práce na štadióne napredujú. Klub prezradil, kedy sa chce vrátiť domov


----------



## iQual

bolkop said:


> Aktuálny stav v TN Práce na štadióne napredujú. Klub prezradil, kedy sa chce vrátiť domov


mozno sa to tu uz riesilo, ale ako to bude so starou tribunou? bude zachovana a zrekonstruovana ? alebo tiez sa nakoniec zbura a postavi nova ?


----------



## ayoz

Nakoniec by ju mali zbúrať a postaviť novú, ale týmto tempom to nebude v tomto desaťročí.


----------



## bolkop

iQual said:


> mozno sa to tu uz riesilo, ale ako to bude so starou tribunou? bude zachovana a zrekonstruovana ? alebo tiez sa nakoniec zbura a postavi nova ?


Stará západná tribúna momentálne nie je prioritou a je otázne, či dôjde po dostavbe troch tribún štadióna aspoň k jej odstráneniu, lebo dávať peniaze do jej rekonštrukcie by asi nemalo zmysel. Myslím, že k jej náhrade ešte ani nie je spracovaná realizačná dokumentácia k súťaži, lebo sa všetko etapuje podľa finančných možností. Samozrejme by to mohlo ísť oveľa rýchlejšie, ale podstatné je, že po troch mesiacoch čo sa nič nedialo sa po novom roku začali viditeľné práce na opláštení hlavnej tribúny a snáď sa už na niečom pracuje aj v interiéri, čo z fotiek nevidieť. Táto etapa dokončovacích prác bude najnáročnejšia. Prefabrikáty na dve tribúny za bránami sa vraj už vyrábajú a snáď sa do konca mesiaca začnú montovať. Keďže základové konštrukcie už prichystali, tak montáž prefy a zastrešenia by mala ísť rýchlo. Klub potrebuje mať funkčnú minimálne hlavnú tribúnu so všetkým zázemím, inak sa domov nevrátia.


----------



## figliar

K tomu čo písal bolkop ešte dodávam že treba doriešiť otázku osvetlenia keďže všetky lízatká šli dole a osvetlenie má teraz len tá nová hlavná tribúna čo nestačí. Ak si dobre pamätám tak je plán pri starej tribúne postaviť dva nejaké dočasné stožiare aby bolo zabezpečené dostatočné osvetlenie.


----------



## vion zm

Dostavba hlavnej tribuny na vione


----------



## eMKejx

Teraz ked je vsetko prerusene a je situacia aka je, tak je to idealny stav na dobudovanie regionalnych svetostankov. Teda pokial ma kto pracovat na tom... A v dalsej sezone, by sa hrali zapasy na vynovenych stadionoch. Snad barani nedostanu pohar z Fortuna ligy o par tyzdnov, lebo niekto by to mohol prijat.


----------



## MBPA

Myslim ze teraz ked budu padat jedna firma za druhou, tak budes rad ked bude na tych stadionoch pokoseny travnik. A nie ich budovanie / dobudovanie.


----------



## ayoz

Tak taký Ružomberok určite núdzou trpieť nebude, keď vidíme ako ľudia skupujú toaleťáky, to isté Žilina. Dotkne sa to najmä menších klubov a Trnavy, keďže do kina tak skoro nepôjde nikto.

Inak Bystrici nemusia dávať fortunaligový titul, pokojne stačí ak jej dajú aj ten z 2. ligy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Skor by som ocakaval, ze sa s predstihom pustia do zimneho stadiona. Ak pocitali ze budu hrat finale, co vychadza na april, tak s rekonstrukciou urcite planovali zacat po rozpusteni ladu najskor v maji. No a mame polovicu marca. 

Zivot sa neskoncil, len obmedzil. Sktriktne opatrenia nebudu trvat vecne, nemozu. A tu sa bavime o projektoch na ktore uz boli vyclenene financie. Teda aspon v pripade BB zimaku (a vlastne aj Stiavniciek a asi aj Radvane).


----------



## ayoz

Prosím ťa... Akože aby sa v BB začalo s niečim skôr a náhodou by sa to zbytočne nenaťahovalo? Ešte by to náhodou stihli do začiatku sezóny, resp. aspoň do jej časti a museli by sme tam hrať. 

Na druhu stranu, ktovie ako je to so stavebnými firmami, či by nejakú dokázali zaobstarať takto skôr.


----------



## figliar

maly update z Trencina: bol som prave behat na hradzi a typci v zltych vestach cosi zameriavali za branou pri Vahu tak hadam sa uz aj za branami ide stavat


----------



## ayoz

V Bystrici sa konečne niečo robí...


----------



## roboSF1987

no uvidime ako to dopadne, EYOF už čaká viac menej istý odklad, a nenapadne hlasia pravdepodobne posuny/zdržanie aj pri reko Štiavničkiek a zimáku....samozrejeme možu to byť len zámerne nafúknuté argumenty hovoriace v prospech odkladu EYOF na 2022 a realita bude nakoniec iná, ale dnes sú reálne aj problémy s dodávateľmi, peniaze ako také na rekonštrukcie sú zarámcované a scvhálené, tam asi problém nebude - viac: EYOF budú musieť presunúť, Nosko chce až rok 2022


----------



## ayoz

No podľa mňa to nebudú stíhať ani keď sa EYOF preloží, nie kvôli kríze, ale kvôli tomu, že je to BB... Navyše teraz majú dostatok času, aby ten štadión zrekonštruovali do fortunaligovej podoby, čo určite nespravia a za tých 13 miliónov to bdue rovnako nahovno ako sú nahovno rekonštrukcie zimáku.


----------



## eMKejx

Ci uz to posunu o rok je snad jedno v tejto situacii. Ja len dufam ze sa v Bystrici zachova tradicia a areal na Stiavnickach dostane vhodne pomenovanie futbal-running-areál


----------



## ayoz

Ja si dovolím tvrdiť, že to nie je jedno. Vírus, nevírus, život v krajine sa nemôže úplne zastaviť. Teraz nehovorím len o štadiónoch, ale treba myslieť aj na to, čo bude keď vírus skončí.

Čo sa týka názvu, tak je dobre, že už to nie je pod SNS, lebo by to bol zrejme Športový areál hrdinu SNP prezidenta Gustáva Husáka.


----------



## ayoz

A update aj z Košíc:








































Zdroj: FOTO: Pozrite sa, ako vyzerá rozostavaný štadión v Košiciach. Prvá etapa je takmer hotová


----------



## eMKejx

krasne farby sedaciek v KE. ach ked vidim tie Stiavnicky "po bombardovani", vedel by som si tam predstavit taky oval 80.000+  jaj ale na co by nam bol...


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja si tam viem predstavit taky krasny oval 9860 alebo 11500 alebo 14700. Vieme ze taky sa tam zmesti v roznych alternativach


----------



## ayoz

A bude tam krásny ovál s kapacitou 4000  Nikto síce netuší ako, keďže na tom nejdú nič meniť, ale bude. Ja ani nepotrebujem ovál, úplne by mi stačili dve takéto tribúny ako v KE momentálne s tým, že v nejakej ďalšej fáze sa dobuduje ovál, ak by to bolo nutné. Ale nie, my dostaneme 13miliónový Dankov tunel. A pri neschopnosti mesta postaviť druhý štadión bude Dukla hrať vo Zvolene oveľa dlhšie. A sprostí ľudia za to budú aj tak Noskovi tlieskať v konečnom dôsledku.


----------



## Azbest

Nechcem zbytocne spamovat ale aspon takto si mozu pamatnici pospominat na to krajsie obdobie nasho futbalu.Myslim ze kazdy si tam najde ten svoj milovany klub

Kompletna sezona 1990/91





Video je sice nahrane uz v roku 2015 ale objavil som ho az teraz a aj takto by som sa chcel jeho autorovi podakovat za upload !


----------



## 22.4.2017

Na FB v príbehu VŠC Dukla sú zaujímavé krátke videá z prestavby Štiavničiek, aj z útrob tribúny...


----------



## roboSF1987

22.4.2017 said:


> Na FB v príbehu VŠC Dukla sú zaujímavé krátke videá z prestavby Štiavničiek, aj z útrob tribúny...


dnes zavesili cele video:


----------



## ayoz

Po Štiavničkach sa rozbieha aj štadión v Radvani:


























Chválim zmenu hlavnej tribúny z kontajnerov na normálnu budovu. Škoda, že nemá normálne 4 tribúny, ale pokiaľ by mal slúžiť len pre mládež a možno na 2. ligu, tak to asi stačí. Začať by sa malo v júni a okrem toho mesto plánuje aj tréningový areál/akadémiu v Kremničke. To by bol celkom pekný boost pre futbal v BB, keby to všetko vyšlo. Chýbal by už len poriadny hlavný štadión, na ktorom by futbal neplnil len úlohu nutného zla.

Link: Mesto prerobilo projekt štadióna v Radvani, začína s obstarávaním zhotoviteľa


----------



## figliar

Zázrak sa udial v TN, priviezli prefabrikáty a začínajú konečne ťahať do výšky za bránami. Ale z dnešnej fotky je pekne vidno počty ľudí a pracovné nasadenie 😄


----------



## ayoz

Tak pri ich tempe tak v roku 2024 by mohlo byť hotovo aspoň čo sa hrubej stavby týka (samozrejme bez novej hlavnej tribúny).


----------



## eMKejx

v tej BB nedaju a nedaju pokoj stymi konstrukciami osvetlenia... ci Stiavnicky, tak aj Radvan...


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> v tej BB nedaju a nedaju pokoj stymi konstrukciami osvetlenia... ci Stiavnicky, tak aj Radvan...


A co sa ti na tom nelubi? Kde by si to zavesil? Na stiavnickach nemas strechu, v radvani budu tribuny nizke.


----------



## figliar

nie je nahodou stanovena pre sutazne zapasy minimalna vyska osvetlenia? zda sa mi ze ano


----------



## SunshineBB

Samozrejme. Ved pre TV prenosy je kopec noriem a predpisov. Aj v zavislosti od podujatia, futbal domaci, europsky, atletika. Tie slpy tam musia byt.


----------



## figliar




----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Samozrejme. Ved pre TV prenosy je kopec noriem a predpisov. Aj v zavislosti od podujatia, futbal domaci, europsky, atletika. Tie slpy tam musia byt.


možno sa mu len nepáči ako vyzerajú... Ako rádiový vysielač.


----------



## bolkop

@figliar 
Myslím, že tá prefa sa zloží rýchlo. Potom uvidíme ako to pôjde s montážou strechy a či tam zas nebude kľud. Podstatné je, že sa to rozbehlo aj v tejto dobe.


----------



## figliar

hej vyzera to na rychlovku, navyse v tych tribunach za branami toho tolko nebude (max. nejake wecka a bufet) takze tam asi nie je moc co riesit, jedna z dneska...


----------



## ayoz

Budem rád, ak budem môcť uznať, že som sa mýlil. Týmto tempom to môžu mať budúci týždeň hotové a montovať strechu.


----------



## eMKejx

ayoz si to presne vystihol, ako vysielace to vypada, to radsej mohli kupit od Trencanov stare lizatka...


----------



## SunshineBB

Vec vkusu. Ja radsej vysielace ako lizatka. Pre mna osobne napriklad stlpy ossvetlenia na starom ŠAMe nadhera, zatial co prave spominane lizatka v Trencine nic extra.


----------



## ayoz

Mne sa teda nepáčia lízatká ani vysielače. Stačia obyčajné stožiare, aké boli doteraz. Prípadne niečo štýlové, ako sa plánuje v Prešove.


----------



## ayoz

Nechce sa niekomu spraviť porovnanie hlavný tribún v DS, KE a TN? Lebo na vizualizáciách síce vyzerajú všetky rovnako, ale pozeral som to a až také rovnaké nie sú. Tá trenčianska vyzerá o dosť luxusnejšie ak košická.


----------



## Majhok

Urcite nie su rovnake. Za vsetky som ale rad. Velkou vyhodou trencianskej je jej celistvost - vip-ky po jej celej dlzke a vyplnene rohy. Na druhej strane dalsie dve su dost kostrbate. Tej kosickej este mozu pomoct vyplnene rohy po dostavani tribun za brankami. Treba pockat.


























Na druhej strane, tato sa v KE podarila.











Ked raz bude dobre, o 10-15 rokov by z nej mohlo byt pekne prve poschodie


----------



## ayoz

Keď sa na to takto pozerám, tak tá trenčianska asi pôsobí najlepšie. Zrejme síce nebude prepojená s ostatnými sedačkami kvôli tým dvom budovám, ale to mi nejako extra nevadí. V DS nechápem prečo sa rozhodli len o také polovičné prepojenie a už tam tých pár radov do rohov nepridali, ale aj tak je to fajn, najlepšie tam z tých troch hodnotím strechu, ktorá vyzerá najkvalitnejšie. Košice môžu mať výhodu v tom, že keď sa to raz dokončí, bude hlavná tribúna kompletne prepojená s ostatnými, inak vyzerá najslabšie. Príliš veľa vchodov, skyboxy len v strede a aj tá asi najslabšia strecha z tých troch jej u mňa uberajú body. Chcel som ešte do porovnania prihodiť Žilinu, ktorá patrí kapacitne do rovnakej kategórie, aj keď bola robená o niečo skôr. Možno aj ružomberská by ešte spadala +/- do tej kategórie, ale tam by to bolo zrejme jasne posledné miesto.

Každopádne, za tých 13 miliónov v BB som si predstavoval, že sa práve takéto dve tribúny postavia ako v KE, DS, TN, ... bude to mať kapacitu tých 5-6 tisíc, čo by úplne dostačovalo a opäť, keby sa raz našli peniaze, tak by sa dostavali aj tribúny po stranách oválu za bránami a bol by to ďalší pekný štadión u nás, hodný názvu národný. Normálne dúfam, že sa na to Naď pozrie a s tým, že EYOF sa minimálne o rok odloží, to prehodnotí. Lebo toto je podľa mňa čistá SNSácka zlodejina.

Náhodou nevieme, koľko stáli prvé fázy v DS, KE alebo TN? Teda táto prvá polovica štadióna? (V DS to bolo myslím Lko, v TN to bude Učko, v KE dve tribúny oproti sebe).


----------



## SunshineBB

V BB by aj ta koncepcia hlavna tribuna + jednotny oval v rovnakej vyske mohla zostat, ja proti tomu nemam nic, predsa len to je/bude plnohodnotny atleticky stadion s cim je asi aj vacsina fanusikov futbalu stotoznena a tato koncepcia to nijako neznizuje. Avsak som zasadne proti zachovaniu nasypu. Ten oval mal byt urobeny z prefabrikatov, kludne v tej vyske 9-12 radov, vizualne to iste co teraz, ale so zazemim. Lebo tento nasyp s krikmi a stromami je katastrofalny + tou svojou hmotou zabera neskutocne miesto vhodne pre parkovanie, chodnik, cyklochodnik a pod.

Ale aj tak, najvacsi fail je, a to budem opakovat donekonecna, absencia strechy. Zvlast ked to porovname so stadionmi ktore spominas (DS,TN, KE,ZA,RK) ale aj tie s nizsim standartom (NR, SE, ZM a pod). Vsetko komplet prestresene, a v BB stale na tom istom. Jedna strecha nad hlavnou tribunou ktora do piateho radu realne nechrani pred dazdom, nehovoriac o stlpoch (ale tie nesu este tie terasy pre media a prenosy OK).


----------



## Majhok

ayoz said:


> Keď sa na to takto pozerám, tak tá trenčianska asi pôsobí najlepšie. Zrejme síce nebude prepojená s ostatnými sedačkami kvôli tým dvom budovám, ale to mi nejako extra nevadí. V DS nechápem prečo sa rozhodli len o také polovičné prepojenie a už tam tých pár radov do rohov nepridali, ale aj tak je to fajn,...


Tiez si myslim, ze ak by v DS vyplnili tie rohy, dost by to vzhladu stadiona pomohlo.



ayoz said:


> Chcel som ešte do porovnania prihodiť Žilinu, ktorá patrí kapacitne do rovnakej kategórie, aj keď bola robená o niečo skôr. Možno aj ružomberská by ešte spadala +/- do tej kategórie, ale tam by to bolo zrejme jasne posledné miesto.


Zilina bola na tu dobu skvela rekonstrukcia. Zapadna vyzera stale dobre. Keby je ihrisko 2m blizsie, bolo by to super. Samozrejme z prveho radu v DS, TN a KE, bude mat clovek lepsi zazitok, no ten kontakt divakov s hracmi je uz mensi. Ruzomberok rovnako - pre mna idealny typ tribuny pre slovensku ligu. Pri stredne velkych kluboch by mohli byt 3, pri mensich 2, pri najmensich 1.





















ayoz said:


> Náhodou nevieme, koľko stáli prvé fázy v DS, KE alebo TN? Teda táto prvá polovica štadióna? (V DS to bolo myslím Lko, v TN to bude Učko, v KE dve tribúny oproti sebe).


Tazko sa to vycisluje. Celkovo myslim vychadzaju vsetky stadiony na 20-22 mil.
V DS postavili prvu fazu za 4,5mil. To bolo ale bez oplastenia, ktore je dnes. V TN mala hlavna stat 10mil., na tribuny za branami mali dostati dotaciu 4 mil.
Mne to vychadza ze hlavne by mali stat cca 10, zvysne cca 4mil. V TN su ale v cene hlavnej zahrnute aj rohy.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> V BB by aj ta koncepcia hlavna tribuna + jednotny oval v rovnakej vyske mohla zostat, ja proti tomu nemam nic, predsa len to je/bude plnohodnotny atleticky stadion s cim je asi aj vacsina fanusikov futbalu stotoznena a tato koncepcia to nijako neznizuje. Avsak som zasadne proti zachovaniu nasypu. Ten oval mal byt urobeny z prefabrikatov, kludne v tej vyske 9-12 radov, vizualne to iste co teraz, ale so zazemim. Lebo tento nasyp s krikmi a stromami je katastrofalny + tou svojou hmotou zabera neskutocne miesto vhodne pre parkovanie, chodnik, cyklochodnik a pod.
> 
> Ale aj tak, najvacsi fail je, a to budem opakovat donekonecna, absencia strechy. Zvlast ked to porovname so stadionmi ktore spominas (DS,TN, KE,ZA,RK) ale aj tie s nizsim standartom (NR, SE, ZM a pod). Vsetko komplet prestresene, a v BB stale na tom istom. Jedna strecha nad hlavnou tribunou ktora do piateho radu realne nechrani pred dazdom, nehovoriac o stlpoch (ale tie nesu este tie terasy pre media a prenosy OK).


Tak v BB mali na hlavnej tribúne zhodiť strechu, rozšíriť ju o jeden blok z oboch strán a rozšíriť tak, aby miesta pre prenosy nemuseli byť na stĺpoch a spraviť normálnu závesnú strechu. Tiež nemám problém s tým, že ovál by bol nižší ako hlavná tribúna, ale presne ako hovoríš, má byť normálne na betónovej konštrukcii, v ktorej môžu byť bufety, wcka, fanshop, predajne lístkov... a má byť hlavne krytý. Takto na jeseň zase ľudia budú sedieť v mokrej špine zo stromov okolo štadióna.


----------



## SunshineBB

Prave som sa bol pozriet, nic nove sa zatial neudialo, skusim pridat foto cez mobil
































































Nejake stromy isli dole










A jedna na odlahcenie, uz to asi nasi kamarati zilinski nestihli dokoncit


----------



## simiKE

prva faza v KE do tych cca 15 milionov € dalsie fazy 2. a 3. maju byt po 2,5 obe cize spolu cca 20 milionov


----------



## figliar

V Trenčíne dosť pokročili, sorry za rozostrenú fotku ale mal som to buď nejako blbo nastavené alebo niečo na objektíve, tak dúfam že poteší aspoň takto...


----------



## figliar

jedna dnesna


----------



## siravak




----------



## figliar

^ v niečom sa dá s Rybníčkom súhlasiť ale to druhé video 4:25 to ako really? Vraj keď nebudú športové kluby nebude ani šport ... Tak to ani náhodou, šport na amatérskej báze by samozrejme prežil ale je pravda že ten profesionálny by mi trochu chýbal. Aby som nezabudol, v TN to už "spájajú" dokopy, na to že ich je tam 5 aj s projektovým manažérom a nástenkárom im to ide celkom od ruky, a myslím že tá dnešná sa celkom vydarila, dúfam že sa bude páčiť


----------



## bolkop

veru na tú pracovnú čatu to prekvapivo rastie zo dňa na deň. Zachviľu sú na druhej. Montážnici zastrešenia sú už hádam prichystaní. Je to škoda že prišla zrovna takáto doba ktorá asi odsunie na neurčito dokončenie poslednej tribúny a teda aj odstránenie starej, ale bodaj by som sa mýlil. Pri pohľade z hradu to bude trochu ako pokazený chrup. Ale momentálne sú aj dôležitejšie veci a hlavné je aby konečne klub hral doma na svojom.


----------



## SunshineBB

Aj tu sa pracuje, dokonca vcera vecer okolo siedmej vnutri hlavnej tribuny culy ruch. Za 20 minut sa vystriedali 3 auta so strkom. Vyzera to tak ze prace ktore virus neovplyvni idu na plno.

Fotky su vsak opat ilustracne, pracuje sa hlavne vnutri


----------



## ayoz

Škoda, že to zemetrasenie na východe nebolo u nás a nemalo najsilnejší náraz pod Štiavničkami, že by tá tribúna padla  Hlinený násyp by to zrejme vydržal.


----------



## iQual

nejaké to info o štadióne v Seredi: 
*Ako sa vyvíja situácia okolo štadióna?*
„Koronakríza negatívne ovplyvní časový faktor, ale investíciu nezastaví. Nejaké prostriedky už sú na účte, len sme museli zmeniť stratégiu celého projektu. Dobrá správa je, že vo výstavbe štadióna pokračujeme. Zatiaľ všetko prebieha na legislatívnej úrovni, vybavuje sa územné povolenie. V krátkej dobe pár týždňov bude vypísané verejné obstarávanie na zhotoviteľa. Som len trochu pesimistický v tom, či sa nám podarí dodržať licenčné podmienky, teda do konca budúcej sezóny úplne dokončiť celé dielo. Momentálne totiž pracujú pomalšie úrady. Na rozhodnutie, ktoré normálne býva do týždňa, čakáte dnes niekoľko týždňov. Napriek tomu, všetci v meste a v klube, ktorí môžeme tomuto projektu pomôcť, sme odhodlaní to urobiť. To nás napĺňa optimizmom, len, žiaľ, čas teraz nehrá v náš prospech. Obmedzené sú aj samosprávy. Dotýka sa to niektorých investičných celkov, vzhľadom na to, že sa z týchto prostriedkov budú vykrývať výpadky podielových daní. Počítame, kalkulujeme, rátame. Pozitívne je, že všetci kompetentní chcú začať s výstavbou. Verím, že situácia spojená s ochorením COVID-19 sa postupne upokojí. Mestá sa dostanú do dobrej kondície, ľudia so svojimi zárobkami, aktivitami, podnikaním tiež a znova u nás zavládne priaznivá atmosféra pre život.“
zdroj


----------



## jirky

V PO sa to konecne zas pohlo, nova sutaz vypisana. Taktiez sa zmenil projekt, namiesto SEDA bude poloseda  kombinacia ocelovej konstrukcie a betonovych dosiek. Kapacita ostala nezmenena, 6500. Co ma, ale zamrzelo je ze vychodili celkom pekne stvarnene stoziare osvetlenia a nahradili ich tazkym lowcostom.


----------



## simiKE

co som cital korzar tak v presove sa to zastavilo zas kvoli korone..stopli dotaciu


----------



## figliar




----------



## jirky

Nestopli nic, len pravdepodobne maju viazanych na tento viac prostriedkov ako budu schopni prestavat kedze v najlepsom pripade sa zacne v juli, tak chceli presunut 500tis inam..pol mega pri 14m rozpocte je v podstate nic. A nakoniec nepresunuli nikde nic.


----------



## ayoz

Máme aj nejakú vizualizáciu alebo niečo ako vyzerá ten prešovský projekt po novom? Hlavnú tribúnu aspoň zachovali aká bola?


----------



## jirky

Hlavna ostava tak ako bola. Nova farebna vycacana vizualizacia po prekresleni nie je. Max tak rezy a pohlady z UVO. Jasne ze v tom budu aj vstavky na wc, bufety. Ako sam neviem ci je to lepsie ako seda alebo nie. Kazdopadne aspon nebude dalsi PP, NR a nebudeme stat na plechu


----------



## ayoz

Vyzerá to ako také väčšie Moravce.


----------



## matusak

Vizualizácie na opravu hlavnej (a jedinej) tribúny na *futbalovom štadióne v Hlohovci*.



> V týchto dňoch sme napríklad dokončili projektovú dokumentáciu na opravu a zateplenie tribúny futbalového štadióna, aby nezatekalo do vnútorných priestorov (vrátane nových sedačiek) a ideme rokovať s futbalovým zväzom, či je ešte avizovaná finančná podpora reálna, zvažujeme aj tréningové ihrisko pre deti namiesto druhého oblúka tribúny.











Zdroj: FB Miroslav Kollár


----------



## bolkop

robili aj cez víkend


----------



## Pali_PO

*Prešov ani kraj na futbalovom štadióne nešetria. V lete chcú začať stavať*
Odhadovaná cena 14,6 milióna je však vyššia než schválené financovanie. 
PREŠOV. Mesto Prešov pristúpilo k šetreniu v súvislosti s očakávaným výpadkom príjmov v miliónoch eur.

Napriek tomu sa púšťa aj do miliónových investičných akcií. Opravu Jarkovej ulice za 3,6 milióna eur chce mesto financovať z úveru a podpísaná je už aj zmluva so zhotoviteľom. Futbalový štadión by taktiež mal mať zelenú a po zrušenej súťaži sa pokračuje v príprave.

*Súťaž definitívne zrušili*
Mesto Prešov sa spolu s Prešovským samosprávnym krajom pustilo do stavby futbalového štadióna a založili na to spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA), ktorá bola poverená realizáciou tohto diela. 

V januári 2018 začali s búraním časti tribúny starého štadióna, dokončovala sa projektová dokumentácia a pripravovalo verejné obstarávanie.

Počas dvoch rokov sa procesy so stavebnými povoleniami naťahovali najmä pre odvolania a rôzne námietky účastníkov konania.
Zároveň sa pracovalo aj na znížení ceny naprojektovaného štadióna z 19,5 milióna eur bez DPH vypustením podzemných garáží, odhadovaná cena sa preto napokon znížila približne na 13,5 milióna.
Na konci roka 2018 bola vypísaná verejná súťaž na zhotoviteľa, ale pre námietky Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie rozhodol až v auguste 2019, keď nariadil súťaž zrušiť a spoločnosti FTA nepomohlo ani odvolanie.
 
*Turčanová: Stopku nemá, bude sa súťažiť zhotoviteľ*
Mesto posledné týždne ohlasovalo veľké zastavenie investičných akcií, ktoré neboli rozbehnuté.
Nedotklo sa to však napríklad opravy Jarkovej ulice, ktorú chce financovať prevažne z úveru.
Ako povedala primátorka Andrea Turčanová (KDH), finančne krytý je aj futbalový štadión, keďže na túto investíciu ostala vyčlenená rezerva v rozpočte mesta.
„Stopku nemá, dnes som dostala správu od konateľov, že konečne odoslali všetky súťažné podklady do vestníka verejného obstarávania, takže v najbližších dňoch by mala byť vyhlásená nová súťaž,“ povedala v stredu Turčanová.
Finančne sa na investícii má podieľať aj kraj.
„Podľa mojich informácií kraj naďalej trvá na tom, že táto investícia má pokračovať a zatiaľ v rámci úsporných opatrení nesiahol na peniaze určené na výstavbu futbalového štadióna,“ povedala Turčanová.

*Cenu vygeneruje súťaž*
Aj keď samosprávy si nechávajú vyčlenené peniaze na futbalový štadión, konečná cena môže ešte prekvapiť.
Mesto Prešov a Prešovský kraj sa zhodne zaviazali financovať štadión sumou po 5,5 milióna eur a SFZ má prispieť dotáciou na tribúnu vo výške 2,4 milióna eur.
Po poslednej aktualizácii cien v projekte však takýto záväzok možno nebude stačiť.
Vo februári mesto oznámilo, že odhadovaná cena stúpla na 14,6 milióna eur bez DPH.
Konečnú cenu však vygeneruje až verejné obstarávanie.
Napríklad na opravu Jarkovej ulice bola víťazná cena o milión nižšia oproti pôvodným odhadom.
Ak by však vysúťažená cena na výstavbu štadióna bola vyššia ako aktuálne schválené financovanie samospráv, ďalšie peniaze budú musieť byť odsúhlasené poslancami Prešovského samosprávneho kraja, ale aj zastupiteľstvom mesta Prešov.
*Dokončený by mohol byť v roku 2022*
Súťaž je už zverejnená a lehota na predkladanie ponúk je určená do 4. júna tohto roku.
Ak by súťaž prebehla bez komplikácií, stavať by sa mohlo začať počas leta.
Lehota výstavby futbalového štadióna bude maximálne 18 mesiacov.
Nový štadión by tak mohol podľa odhadov byť dokončený na jar 2022.
Nový štadión bude mať prírodnú trávu a štyri tribúny s celkovou kapacitou 6 488 sedadiel, z toho 1 521 na hlavnej tribúne. Počet parkovacích miest v okolí štadióna má byť 250.

zdroj: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2239...-turcanova-futbalovy-stadion-stopku-nema.html 

+* INFO O HOKEJOVOM ŠTADIÓNE*

*Turčanová odmietla, aby štadión nemal sedačky*
....pre mesto Prešov je to dobrá správa (...že PSK nezrušil aktuálnu výzvu), keďže peniaze z výzvy plánujú využiť na opravu zimného štadióna. Mesto totiž počítalo s tým, že reprofiláciu a kompletnú výmenu sedačiek a okien v severnej časti štadióna zaplatí z externých zdrojov.
Mesto sa na konci marca zapojilo do Výzvy pre región PSK s projektom za 566-tisíc eur, pričom mesto žiadalo o maximálny možný príspevok 200-tisíc eur.
Plánované stiahnutie výziev sa však nepáčilo viacerým poslancom, keďže by to znamenalo, že mesto nebude mať peniaze na nové sedačky na zimnom štadióne.
„Tento rok sme žiadali prostriedky na zimný štadión, na jeho skvalitnenie a skultúrnenie, aby, keď bude odovzdaný, bol plne komfortný pre ľudí. Viem, že v návrhu zastupiteľstva 27. apríla má byť zrušenie výziev, uvidíme však, ako dopadne hlasovanie. Poslanci, ktorí sú zároveň poslancami PSK, hovorili, že to nechcú podporiť. Uvidíme, ako to dopadne,“ povedala po mestskom zastupiteľstve v Prešove ešte v stredu primátorka mesta Prešov Andrea Turčanová (KDH), ktorá je aj krajskou poslankyňou.

Hovorila aj o ďalších možnostiach financovania.
„Ja som striktne odmietla, aby bol štadión bez sedačiek. Sme v rokovaní aj so Slovenským olympijským výborom, kde chceme dávať ďalšiu žiadosť, aby sme v ďalších etapách vedeli riešiť aj iné veci z druhej etapy,“ povedala Turčanová.

Aktuálny stav - 1/3-1/4 strechy je osadená

ZDROJ: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2239...ny-stadion-v-presove-nebude-bez-sedaciek.html


----------



## simiKE

v Kosiciach uz namiesto tribun za brankou stoja stlpy osvetlenia, mestu chyba stale 2,2 miliona na dokoncenie 1. etapy ktore ale chce vykryt z rozpoctu, potom dalsich 1,6 miliona chyba na vybavenie a dalsich 5 na dokoncenie 2. a 3. etapy.. Stat ani SFZ momentalne nemaju ale mesto "ze vraj" rokuje so sukromnym sektorom o dofinancovani......................................


----------



## ayoz

Tak nemusia sa nejako ponáhľať, keďže FC Košice by sa na ňom aj tak hanbili hrať, keď môžu miesto toho hrať na dôstojnom a pre fanúšikov oveľa prívetivejšom štadióne v Čermeli


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja prispejem opat fotkami tragickeho zburaniska ale tak isiel som okolo a stale sa tam pracuje. Ak budu tie fotky nezaujimave tak povedzte lebo po tych fotkach trencina ci kosic ja ani nemam radost z toho co fotim.


----------



## figliar

@simiKE nevieš náhodou, to ovetlenie za bránami potrebujú načo? Však majú dve nové tribúny s osvetlením čo podľa fotky vysvieti celý okres, tak načo potrebujú ešte prisvecovať za bránou

@SunshineBB tvoje fotky sú fakt dobré - je vidieť že si s fotením rozumieš, Štiavničky majú svoje čaro aj keď je to vyslovene nefutbalový štadión. Ale po technickej stránke fotkám nie je čo vytknúť na rozdiel od nás čo za behu nastavíme auto režim a cvakneme 

@bolkop hej robili aj dnes, cvakol som za behu jednu od hrádze, schudnem počas korona krízy o 15kg, hrad nám pomaly mizne ale tribúny rastú  Inak tých 5 chlapov tam maká ako keby im mali za to odpustiť hypotéku, možno im povedali že idú stavať bungalov a stavajú toto 

off topic: pre cyklistov a bežcov v TN - čapujú už cez okienko Staropramen v penzióne Zuzana na druhej strane Váhu, dúfam že Radegast na strane od štadióna na Lodenici sa pridá čoskoro  Oplatí sa vyraziť von v týchto dňoch


----------



## ayoz

Fotky sú pekné, aj keď na nich žiadny pokrok nevidno. Štiavničky síce majú svoje čaro a väčšine v BB by nevadilo, keby na nich Dukla aj naďalej hrala, ale za 13 miliónov by pokojne mohli získať nové čaro a neudržiavať to z roku 1965.

Inak som si spomenul na starý projekt štadióna v Radvani, škoda, že sa BB nevrátila k nemu. Pre mládež by bol síce asi príliš luxusný ale na 1. a 2. ligu by stačil a do Európy sa zrejme nechystáme (tým myslím skupinovú fázu). Aspoň by sme nemuseli trpieť Štiavničky a svojvôľu armády ešte pod vedením SNS, ktorá nie ej schopná v prvej fáze pripraviť štadión pre 1. ligu. Ale oni vedia, že na atletiku im žiadny luxus netreba, keďže na ovále fanúšikovia atletiky aj tak nikdy nie sú, keďže sa zmestia na hlavnú tribúnu.


----------



## simiKE

figliar said:


> @simiKE nevieš náhodou, to ovetlenie za bránami potrebujú načo? Však majú dve nové tribúny s osvetlením čo podľa fotky vysvieti celý okres, tak načo potrebujú ešte prisvecovať za bránou


tak na tych tribunach za brankou malo byt tiez osvetlenie ale kedze su vo hviezdach musia to "docasne" riesit takto..asi tie na 2 tribunach by nestacili aj ked sa to tak nezda


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak ste ma tu vychvalili za co Vam dakujem ale ja som to skor myslel tak,ci sa oplati fotit a postovat fotky dvoch bagrov a rozburanej plochy. Na druhej strane netusim, ked sa to rozbehne vaznejsie, ci bude na stadion taky lahky pristup.

Za kvalitu fotiek "nemozem", to ten telefon tak foti. 

Imho osvetlenie v KE, kedysi velmi davno platilo ze objekt (hrac) na hracej ploche musi byt osvetleny zo 4 stran aby nevznikal na niektorej vyrazny tien co by zhorsovalo viditelnost aj regulernost hry,.


----------



## figliar

No tak to som prekvapeny s tym osvetlenim, ale povinnost to asi nebude kedze niektore stadiony to maju len na bocnych tribunach, minimalne RK a mozno aj dalsie, v TN to tiez planuju len po stranach.


----------



## vion zm

Dostavba hlavnej tribúny Vion


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> No tak to som prekvapeny s tym osvetlenim, ale povinnost to asi nebude kedze niektore stadiony to maju len na bocnych tribunach, minimalne RK a mozno aj dalsie, v TN to tiez planuju len po stranach.


No to sa predsa nevylucuje, ak mas osvetlenie po celej dlzke bocnych tribun, tak krajne polohy pospajas uhloprieckou hracej plochy a tu podmieku osvetlenia zo vsetkych stran splnas.


----------



## figliar

Pod tym "zo vsetkych stran" som z toho prispevku pochopil zo vsetkych stran ihriska teda samostatne osvetlenie za branami. Inak napr. v RK mas tie 4 stoziare tak na urovni sesnastok takze tam nebude splnena ani ta tvoja podmienka pretoze niekde v rohoch ihriska ten priestor urcite zo vsetkych stran osvetleny nie je. Mozno su na to nejake presnejsie kriteria ale snad v KE (aj v TN) vedia co robia.
Mimochodom, skoda ze sa v RK nenasli peniaze aspon na mensie nezastresene tribuny za branami, bol by to velmi pekny stadion.


----------



## SunshineBB

V RK uz dlhe roky, snad od zapasov s Trondheimom a neskor s Evertonom nevedia zaplnit ani tieto dve tribuny, ani len z polovice. Co je ovsem problem celeho slovenskeho futbalu s vynimkou BA,TT a DS. Verim ze ak nastanu lepsie casy tak nejaku 5-7 radovu SEDU za brany vedia zhlnut za dva mesiace cez letnu prestavku. Inak s Tebou suhlasim, chybajuce tribuny su ten dovod ktory mi kole oci, a preto sa mne tak trocha masochisticky omnoho viac paci napr. stadion v Nitre ako tento v Ruzomberku. Ale priznavam, voci RK som zaujaty pretoze si pamatam este predosle 2 sektory hosti, najskor ten nekryty potom ten so strechou na opacnej strane a to bola naozaj "nadhera". 

To osvetlenie, to bola len taka poucka ktoru som pocul ked som mal 8-10 rokov a moj dedo robil spravcu futbaloveho stadiona v SI. V tych casoch sa osvetlenie automaticky robilo styrmi stoziarmi v rohoch ihrisk, a nejake svetla na streche mala nanajvys Letna v Prahe. Istotne su uz dnes uplne ine normy, ale pride mi logicke, ze tak ako pre hru samotnu, tak aj pre TV prenosy by to osvetlenie zo vsetkych stran malo byt asi nastavene rovnako.


----------



## MBPA

Na osvetlenie mas brutalne normy kolko svetla musi byt na kazdom stvorcovom metri ihriska. Nejaky level je nasa liga, potom niekolko levelov ma UEFA atd atd... Robi sa to najma kvoli televiziam. Takze az taka sranda to nie je a neda sa to zavesit hocikam. Mam kamosa co s tym trochu robi a hovoril mi ako sa robili svetla na NFS a ako ich tam niekolkokrat osobne buzerovali ludia z UEFA a premieravali nejakymi specialnymi strojmi kazdy meter plochy.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

figliar said:


> Pod tym "zo vsetkych stran" som z toho prispevku pochopil zo vsetkych stran ihriska teda samostatne osvetlenie za branami. Inak napr. v RK mas tie 4 stoziare tak na urovni sesnastok takze tam nebude splnena ani ta tvoja podmienka pretoze niekde v rohoch ihriska ten priestor urcite zo vsetkych stran osvetleny nie je. Mozno su na to nejake presnejsie kriteria ale snad v KE (aj v TN) vedia co robia.
> Mimochodom, skoda ze sa v RK nenasli peniaze aspon na mensie nezastresene tribuny za branami, bol by to velmi pekny stadion.


V Ruzomberku je osvetlenie aj na tej podpornej tyci pod strechou, takmer pri kazdom spojovacom segmente je vidiet taky hlucik osvetlenia. vid aj vrchnu cast fotky, kde je zachytena stara tribuna.

@SunshineBB V Ruzomberku tie navstevy nie su nic extra, ale taka tragedia to zas nie je. Posledne dva roky je to slabsie, ale napriek vsetkemu patrime na Slovensku k tomu lepsiemu priemeru navstevnosti. Pod 1000 to u nas neklesne takmer nikdy.


----------



## ayoz

Naď cez víkend navštívil Duklu a vraj sa chce zaoberať rekonštrukciou Štiavničiek, keďže dostal veľa podnetov. Tak snáď je to pravda a možno sa dočkáme nejakej zmeny (aj keď v tejto fáze tomu už neverím).


----------



## p182

stadion partizan bardejov


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Naď cez víkend navštívil Duklu a vraj sa chce zaoberať rekonštrukciou Štiavničiek, keďže dostal veľa podnetov. Tak snáď je to pravda a možno sa dočkáme nejakej zmeny (aj keď v tejto fáze tomu už neverím).


Preco nie? V prvej faze predsa maju robit hracie plochy, EYOF je posunute tak si myslim ze na zmenu ktorej sa tyka vacsina pripomienok este maju celkom cas. Teda ak obaja narazame na to iste a to tribuny. Hlavna ostane stat tak ci tak a mozu ju tiez realizovat, a zbytok tribun sa da robit aj nakonci, kludne buduce leto napr.


----------



## figliar

TN in progress... Tribuna pri hradzi skoro hotova


----------



## ayoz

Narážame na tribúny, hracia plocha ak bude vyhrievaná tak je mi ukradnutá. Myslím tribúny. A ak sa už v hlavnej robí, tak len ťažko by sa asi búrala, pričom tá by mala ísť tiež dole. A keď nie, tak dole strechu a rozšíriť ju, lebo je to taká dedinská tribúna nech aspoň stĺpy zmiznú. A potom samozrejme ovál. Ja to stále hovorím, ideálne spraviť to ako v KE. Dve poriadne nové tribúny a keď bdue potrebné a budú peniaze dostavať za bránami ovál.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> TN in progress... Tribuna pri hradzi skoro hotova


To oni su tam fakt (+-) PIATI ? :-O


----------



## petzav

Zimný štadión Prešov.
"Po zastrešení sa vybudujú sociálne zariadenia, štadión bude mať časom aj skyboxy, výťah, reštauráciu a začne sa užívať 30.augusta 2020. V druhej etape sa počíta s ďalšími úpravami severnej časti a v plánoch je aj vybudovanie novej tréningovej plochy., ktorá bude prepojená s hlavným štadiónom."


----------



## figliar

@petzav WOW ta prva a stvrta fotka, prvy dojem - to je z NHL? Je dobre ze sa na tom pracuje, vyzera to na zaujimave priestory, drzim palce. Inak som sam komu ten presovsky zimak pripomina bratislavske pasienky?

@siravak mne sa zda ze hej  Vzdy som 5 robotnikov povazoval za idealny pocet na stavbu rodinneho domu ale tu zda sa zmaknu cely stadion


----------



## pinkfloyd91

Štadión v Prešove sa mi subjektívne hnusí. Rekonštruujú to už snáď tri roky a stále to vyzerá rovnako hnusne. Mohli to radšej zbúrať a postaviť rovnaký moderný štadión ako v Žiari nad Hronom, ktorý spĺňa všetky štandardy štadióna pre 21. storočie. Ten v Žiari vyšiel na 4mil €. V Prešove to výjde na 4,5 mil. € a vyzerá to takto? Kde je ten zmysel?


----------



## SunshineBB

@pinkfloyd91 Co konkretne sa ti hnusi? Ved konstrukcne je ta stavba jedinecna, tak isto strecha ktora teraz bude nova, kapacitne na pomery Presova aj celeho SK hokeja su vynikajuce. Samotne hladisko este len prejde rekonstrukciou, je vzdusne, stlpy tam nie su ziadne, naopak vyhlad na hraciu plochu je viac nez dobry. Navyse samotna vyska tribun je impozanta.

Priznavam ze z hladiska dizajnu su to samozrejme subjektivne pocity. Len ma ta zaujima, vo vysledku co bude na tom stadione zle. Svojho casu som takto obhajoval v jednej diskusii stadion v Poprade, tiez som sa vtedy nedozvedel co je na nom take zle.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Narážame na tribúny, hracia plocha ak bude vyhrievaná tak je mi ukradnutá. Myslím tribúny. A ak sa už v hlavnej robí, tak len ťažko by sa asi búrala, pričom tá by mala ísť tiež dole. A keď nie, tak dole strechu a rozšíriť ju, lebo je to taká dedinská tribúna nech aspoň stĺpy zmiznú. A potom samozrejme ovál. Ja to stále hovorím, ideálne spraviť to ako v KE. Dve poriadne nové tribúny a keď bdue potrebné a budú peniaze dostavať za bránami ovál.


V tom ovale nevidim ziadny problem. Samotny oval je objekt ktory sa da dvoma bagrami zrusit za tyzden. 
Naopak na hlavnej tribune davat dole strechu to je pekny napad ale neviem si predstavit ako by to urobili. Mam pocit ze to by mohli dat tu tribunu dole uz celu, a na to je uz neskoro.


----------



## pinkfloyd91

SunshineBB said:


> @pinkfloyd91 Co konkretne sa ti hnusi? Ved konstrukcne je ta stavba jedinecna, tak isto strecha ktora teraz bude nova, kapacitne na pomery Presova aj celeho SK hokeja su vynikajuce. Samotne hladisko este len prejde rekonstrukciou, je vzdusne, stlpy tam nie su ziadne, naopak vyhlad na hraciu plochu je viac nez dobry. Navyse samotna vyska tribun je impozanta.
> 
> Priznavam ze z hladiska dizajnu su to samozrejme subjektivne pocity. Len ma ta zaujima, vo vysledku co bude na tom stadione zle. Svojho casu som takto obhajoval v jednej diskusii stadion v Poprade, tiez som sa vtedy nedozvedel co je na nom take zle.


Stavba je podľa mňa preddimenzovaná, je tam pdľa mňa zbytočne veľky priestor medzi ľadovou plochoua strechou. To určite neprospieva i nákladom na prevádzku, keďže sa jedná o zimný štadión. Ten prechod v polovici hľadiska mi príde zbytočný, konštrukcia by tým mohla byť nižšia a hľadisko kompaktnejšie. Okná na štadión nepatria a ešte k tomu ich natrieť zelenou farbou? Máš pravdu, je to subjektívna vec. Napísal som to i do komentára. Vo mne tento štadión evokuje socialistickú architektúru, ktorá mi osobne nie je po chuti. Zbytočne robustná, energeticky náročná a esteticky nevkusná stavba. Toto nie je moderný štadión, a to nie len v štátoch na Západ od nás.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> V tom ovale nevidim ziadny problem. Samotny oval je objekt ktory sa da dvoma bagrami zrusit za tyzden.
> Naopak na hlavnej tribune davat dole strechu to je pekny napad ale neviem si predstavit ako by to urobili. Mam pocit ze to by mohli dat tu tribunu dole uz celu, a na to je uz neskoro.


Keby chceli, tak to stihnú. Však majú minimálne dva roky.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Keby chceli, tak to stihnú. Však majú minimálne dva roky.


Na demolaciu tribuny, odvoz, pripravu podkladu a komplet nove hladisko nemaju peniaze. Somreme ze za 13 milionov sa spravia kozmeticke upravy, ale zase na komplet nove tribuny okolo atletickeho stadiona je to dost malo. Navyse ak tych 13 mil je vyhradenych na cely areal, aj na ostatne ihriska a plochy + celu revitalizaciu uzemia, nove oplotenie, parkovacie miesta a pod. Museli by zastavit stavbu, prerobit projekt, odklepnut dalsie peniaze a na to podla mna v sucasnej situacii aj ked mozno ze je cas, ale nie je vola ani peniaze.


----------



## petzav

Inak, predpokladám, že kvôli tejto konštrukcii strechy ktorú zvolili v Prešove si nebudú môcť dovoliť v budúcnosti pripevniť kocku pod strechu  .... a snáď to majú dobre vyrátané, keď v zime na to napadne 0,5m snehu.


----------



## jirky

petzav said:


> Inak, predpokladám, že kvôli tejto konštrukcii strechy ktorú zvolili v Prešove si nebudú môcť dovoliť v budúcnosti pripevniť kocku pod strechu  .... a snáď to majú dobre vyrátané, keď v zime na to napadne 0,5m snehu.


Ked ta stara prehrdzavena strecha udrzala kalamitu v 99tom co bolo v PO snad meter snehu tak urcite vydrzi aj ta nova. Ohladom kocky neviem ci sa planuje, ale nemyslim ze by bol problem s nosnostou, nove led panely nevazia tony.

Ohladom pinkflojda - v Ziari je sopa, pekna vycacana ale vzdy len tesco sopa. Ked chces novy stadion s podobnou kapacitou ako je v PO tak pod 20mega ani nahodou (vid trinec, chomutov). Celkovo ma stat rekonstrukcia asi 7mil, kde chces najst este dalsich minimalne 13?


----------



## ayoz

No je otázne, na čo presne tých 13 miliónov je... Ja sa riadim ostatnými novými štadiónmi, kde za +/- tú istú sumu dokázali niečo zbúrať, postaviť 2 tribúny a priľahlé okolie (parkoviská, nejaké stromčeky). Ani raz som nehovoril o tom, že by sa za 13 miliónov mali postaviť tribúny okolo celého štadióna.

Čo sa týka hokejového štadióna v Prešove, tak ako všetky komunistické, aj on má veľa problémov a od moderného štadióna má na míle ďaleko. Vzhľadom na úroveň hokeja v Prešove je tam však výstavba nejakého nového moderného zbytočná. Mohli tam postaviť plechovú búdu ako v Žiari, ktorá je pre fanúšikov vo väčšine ohľadov lepšia, ale opäť načo? Michalovce ukázali, že aj tieto socialistické haraburdy sa dajú solídne zrekonštruovať. Otázne je, ako to bude v Prešove.

Ale súhlasím, že na hokejovom štadióne nemajú čo robiť okná. A tiež mi príde blbosť pýtať sa fanúšika, kde by zohnal 13 miliónov. On predsa ten štadión nerekonštuuje ani za neho nemá zodpovednosť, ale to neznamená, že nemôže povedať svoj názor na stavbu z verejných zdrojov. Jemu sa viac páči plechový modernejší štadión, tebe socialistický nemoderný betónový.


----------



## pinkfloyd91

jirky said:


> Ked ta stara prehrdzavena strecha udrzala kalamitu v 99tom co bolo v PO snad meter snehu tak urcite vydrzi aj ta nova. Ohladom kocky neviem ci sa planuje, ale nemyslim ze by bol problem s nosnostou, nove led panely nevazia tony.
> 
> Ohladom pinkflojda - v Ziari je sopa, pekna vycacana ale vzdy len tesco sopa. Ked chces novy stadion s podobnou kapacitou ako je v PO tak pod 20mega ani nahodou (vid trinec, chomutov). Celkovo ma stat rekonstrukcia asi 7mil, kde chces najst este dalsich minimalne 13?


Štadión v Žiari pojme 2100 ľudí. V PO bola kapacita 5000 ľudí. V posledných rokoch na zápasy chodilo v priemere max. 1000 divákov. Za 7 miliónov by sa dal v pohode postaviť podobný štadión ako v ŽNH pre viac ako 3000 dívákov, čo by Prešovu stačilo až až.


----------



## jirky

Ayoz - ja som tiez len fanusik, on chce novu modernu halu (kto by nechcel) ja chcem aby mi povedal odkial na to peniaze? Mam take iste pravo klast otazky. Co sa tyka vystavby novej haly, presne si podotkol - naco? Postavi sa nova 3tis sopa mozno za 7-8mega a stary vacsi nam tam bude stat x rokov kym nespadne. Prast jak uhod. Ja som zastancom zmysluplnych rekonstrukcii ako za kazdu cenu vystavby noveho objektu. Pokial by malo mesto/investor zvysne prostriedky a chceli stavat novy stadion na urovni so zopovedajucou kapacitou a architekturou tak budem 100% za, ale ked si mam vybrat medzi tesco skatulou alebo rekonstrukciou toho stareho tak moj nazor je evidentne jasny

P.s. operovat tu zelenymi oknami hadam moze len skolkar, ci naozaj si myslite ze tam nechaju stare zatrete okna?

P.s. 2 - ten Michalovsky je o 2 triedy lespi stadion ako v Ziari, ked sa chce tak sa da spravit aj stara komunisticka barabizna


----------



## iQual

> Štadión v Žiari pojme 2100 ľudí. V PO bola kapacita 5000 ľudí. V posledných rokoch na zápasy chodilo v priemere max. 1000 divákov. Za 7 miliónov by sa dal v pohode postaviť podobný štadión ako v ŽNH pre viac ako 3000 dívákov, čo by Prešovu stačilo až až.


vsetko je iba vecou vkusu jednotlivca. ja som na tento stadion chodil pocas vysokej skoly a urcite mal/ ma svoje caro a svojou architekturou je urcite viac zaujimavy ako stadion v ZNH. PO stadion ta zaujme uz zdialky, jeho robustnostou, ale skoda ze to nejde skombinovat ponechanim exterieru a zmenou interieru nieco na styl ziaru... uvidime ako to bude vyzerat ako celok po dokonceni interieru a potom mozeme dat zaver ci to stalo zato


----------



## siravak

petzav said:


> Inak, predpokladám, že kvôli tejto konštrukcii strechy ktorú zvolili v Prešove si nebudú môcť dovoliť v budúcnosti pripevniť kocku pod strechu  .... a snáď to majú dobre vyrátané, keď v zime na to napadne 0,5m snehu.


Presne na toto som sa chcel prave opytat....zvladla by ta plechova strecha drzana lanami modernu kocku ?


----------



## siravak

iQual said:


> vsetko je iba vecou vkusu jednotlivca. ja som na tento stadion chodil pocas vysokej skoly a urcite mal/ ma svoje caro a svojou architekturou je urcite viac zaujimavy ako stadion v ZNH. PO stadion ta zaujme uz zdialky, jeho robustnostou, ale skoda ze to nejde skombinovat ponechanim exterieru a zmenou interieru nieco na styl ziaru... uvidime ako to bude vyzerat ako celok po dokonceni interieru a potom mozeme dat zaver ci to stalo zato


Suhlasim s tebou, ze je to otazka vkusu. Ja som tiez chodil do skoly len par minut od toho stadiona, a medzi "Kalvariou a stadionom" mam pol miliona spomienok z mladosti. Suhlasim vak s Pinkfloidom, ze mne osobne sa nepaci ani zvonku ani zvnutra. okna a zelena strecha......Mne osobne sa nikdy nepacili "experimentalne" stadiony, roznych asimetrickych druhov a netypickych dizajnov. Keby to bolo "na mne", urcite by som radsej privital klasicke (moderne) "krabice od topanok" (mam na mysli v dobrom slova zmysle), nez experimenty v style PO-(hokej), ci Pasienky No, tak ci onak, ak to daju do akceptovatelneho stavu, tak bude to lepsie nez otvorena roky hnijuca zelena musla.


----------



## simiKE

siravak said:


> Presne na toto som sa chcel prave opytat....zvladla by ta plechova strecha drzana lanami modernu kocku ?


uz sa niekde spominalo ze kocka tam byt nemoze


----------



## Hansi von

K debate o zelenej luke na mieste VSA v KE pridavam jednu neuveritelnu fotku z minuleho tyzdna zo zaniknuteho stadiona Petrzalky za Starym mostom. Ekologovia by mali radost, dive zajace a dokonca srnky sa motaju priamo v sestnastke. Na rozdiel od VSA, toto nie je luka, ale rovno dzungla.


----------



## siravak

Artmedia ZOO Petrzalka. Skoda no, ale.....lepsie srnka nez nejaka skladka.


----------



## figliar

@Hansi von wow ta dzungla v Petrzalke, clovek nevie ci sa smiat ci plakat presne ako pocas sledovania reportaze z najslavnejsieho zapasu na tomto stadione medzi Artmediou a Trnavou. Kto si nespomina pozrite si to cele, ten bicykel na hracej ploche v zavere je najlepsi


----------



## MBPA

Sedlak zostane vzdy sedlakom. A kludne si moze aj demonstrativne nosit jacuzzi helikopterou cez cele mesto, kupovat kluby, developovat alebo korumpovat. Snad ale aj na neho pride.

Na toto vsak netreba zabudat ani pri sucasnych politikoch - minulost nevymazu a co sa za mlady naucili, to v nich uz zostane...


----------



## DiegoPele

MBPA said:


> Sedlak zostane vzdy sedlakom. A kludne si moze aj demonstrativne nosit jacuzzi helikopterou cez cele mesto, kupovat kluby, developovat alebo korumpovat. Snad ale aj na neho pride.
> 
> Na toto vsak netreba zabudat ani pri sucasnych politikoch - minulost nevymazu a co sa za mlady naucili, to v nich uz zostane...


Akorát s ním dodnes nemám jedinou fotku… Sraz na focení byl ve dvanáct, jen majitel nikde. Čekalo se na něj celé odpoledne, než se ozval randál. Přiletěl helikoptérou. O čtyři hodiny později, než měl.
Fotograf jednou cvakl a chtěl se na něco Kmotríka zeptat. Ten ho okřikl, ať drží hubu a fotí.
„Ale vy sa vôbec nesmejete.“
„Prečo sa mám smiať, veď tu nie sú žiadne kurvy.“ Sebral se a odešel.
Asi taky je ten clovek ten Kmotrik a taky ma vztah ku Slovanu...a potom Rodinger este spominal, ze ake mafianske praktiky tam vladnu a ako ho okradli o tisice eur. Ale tak na kazdeho raz dojde.


----------



## figliar




----------



## havrancek

Tribúna tribúna Marka Aurélia rastie ako z vody


----------



## figliar

Takže dnes je to aspoň navonok v rovnakom stave ako štvrtok, asi sa čaká na matroš tak uvidíme či príde cez týždeň.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Takže dnes je to aspoň navonok v rovnakom stave ako štvrtok, asi sa čaká na matroš tak uvidíme či príde cez týždeň.


Dik za kazde info


----------



## figliar

Nuž, ďakujem za povzbudenie, rád by som tu dnes prilepil nejaké pozitívnejšie ladené snímky ale namiesto toho len jedna v štýle "nájdi 5 rozdielov a vyhraj zájazd k Balatonu". Zdá sa že stále čakajú na "horizontálny matroš" ale pribudlo tam to spodné opláštenie a snáď aj nejaký ten 'medzi' pilier pri Sokolovni


----------



## SunshineBB

Stiavnicky. Zhutnuju podlozie sialenym tempom, ako je jasne vidiet aj z prilozenej fotografie. Keby ich tam bolo este viac, asi by sa tam uz ani nezmestili.


----------



## ayoz

Bol som pozrieť cez týždeň aj ja a boli tam asi dva bágre a čulý ruch aj večer. Vyhrievanie pôjde na túto vrstvu? Lebo nevyzerá, že tohto by chceli/dalo sa niečo vkladať. Tiež ma zaujalo, že Dukla chce už túto sezónu postúpiť. To by ale znamenalo, že Štiavničky sa rovno v tejto fáze budú musieť zrekonštruovať na podoby vyhovujúcej Fortuna lige (ktorá má byť naplánovaná, ale rátalo sa s ňou až niekedy v budúcnosti, keby to Dukla potrebovala), čo malo zahŕňať postavenie novej tribúny so zázemím pre futbalistov oproti hlavnej (podľa slov klubu). Momentálne to ale na nič také nevyzerá. Vieme niečo viac?


----------



## siravak

Trencin predvcerom:














































Uplne dokonceny by to mohol byt krasny stadionik v krasnom meste. Mohli by prist opat nejaki nafukani holandania a dostat dalsiu stvorku 

(fotky su z AC Trencin FB)


----------



## SunshineBB

Ten Trencin vyzera vyborne, navyse v meste kde futbal ma tradiciu. Minuly tyzden som si v retrotangu pripomenul zapasy kde Vam chodilo 15-16 tisic divakov. Drzim palce nech to vyjde na vybornu.



ayoz said:


> Bol som pozrieť cez týždeň aj ja a boli tam asi dva bágre a čulý ruch aj večer. Vyhrievanie pôjde na túto vrstvu? Lebo nevyzerá, že tohto by chceli/dalo sa niečo vkladať. Tiež ma zaujalo, že Dukla chce už túto sezónu postúpiť. To by ale znamenalo, že Štiavničky sa rovno v tejto fáze budú musieť zrekonštruovať na podoby vyhovujúcej Fortuna lige (ktorá má byť naplánovaná, ale rátalo sa s ňou až niekedy v budúcnosti, keby to Dukla potrebovala), čo malo zahŕňať postavenie novej tribúny so zázemím pre futbalistov oproti hlavnej (podľa slov klubu). Momentálne to ale na nič také nevyzerá. Vieme niečo viac?


Ale tak to tempo zase nie je zle, tam sa v podstate robi dennodenne do siestej vecera, navyse subezme robia aj vedlajsie ihrisko. To co tu vykopu tam nasypu cize aj logistiku maju vymyslenu a obe plochy zavisia jedna od druhej. To ja len tak rypem aby nuda nebola.

Ad Fortuna Liga, uvidime ci sa vobec bude hrat s divakmi do konca roka, ak nie tak snad by stacila aj plocha. Alebo vedia nieco a nedaju este von, plus ta nedavna navsteva Naďa po ktorej povedal ze bude riesit mnoho podnetov.


----------



## ayoz

Ja som to ani nebral, že rýpeš, lebo na bystrické pomery podľa mňa naozaj robia rýchlo a hlavne robia. Verím, že ten Naď niečo vyskúma a ten štadión bude poriadny. Lebo keď vidíme aké štadióny sa stavajú všade naokolo (slovenské mestá aj okolité štáty), tak tá BB je naozaj tragédia. Prakticky jediný nekrytý štadión zo všetkých rekonštruovaných.


----------



## siravak

https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/22408036/futbalovy-zvaz-odlozil-kolaudaciu-stadiona-v-trencine.html




....a nie len v Trencine .


----------



## 22.4.2017

Máme tu novinky v *Banskej Bystrici:*

Bolo vyhlásené verejné obstarávanie na *rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna* v predpokladanej hodnote takmer 6 mil. €. V skratke - komplet sa vybúra západná časť (B tribúna, krčma, fanshop a zázemie), ZŠ bude predĺžený hliníkovým oblúkom kde vznikne centrálny vstup, nová tribúna, reštaurácia, fanshop, bufety, wc, šatne atď. Tiež bude vymenené presklenie na východnej strane (nad VIP tribúnou), natrie sa strecha, zrekonštruuje sa aj hala B, strojovňa atď. Zaujímavosťou je vstup, pri ktorom bude konštrukcia vo farbe "zlatá vysoký lesk". Malo by sa začať v lete.

Celé znenie vrátanie detailnej projektovej dokumentácie nájdete tu: Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie


Čo sa týka *Mestského mládežníckeho štadióna v Radvani*, bol vybraný víťaz verejnej súťaže. Projektová dokumentácia, žiaľ, nie je dostupná (alebo ju neviem nájsť). Viac info tu: ÚVO


----------



## figliar

@siravak Tak priznam sa ze neviem presne co to znamena pre TN lebo ak sa kolaudaciou mysli komplet stadion aj s nahradenim starej tribuny tak do konca roka 2021 by to nestihli tak ci tak. Vcera a dnes sa pokracovalo pri sokolovni, zda sa ze tie prefy im privazaju v opacnom poradi ako pri hradzi takze davali teraz tu vrchnu cast...


----------



## bolkop

Za severnou tribunou v TN dnes skladali stresne vazniky, takze coskoro asi montaz prestresenia.


----------



## siravak

22.4.2017 said:


> Máme tu novinky v *Banskej Bystrici:*
> 
> Bolo vyhlásené verejné obstarávanie na *rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna* v predpokladanej hodnote takmer 6 mil. €. V skratke - komplet sa vybúra západná časť (B tribúna, krčma, fanshop a zázemie), ZŠ bude predĺžený hliníkovým oblúkom kde vznikne centrálny vstup, nová tribúna, reštaurácia, fanshop, bufety, wc, šatne atď. Tiež bude vymenené presklenie na východnej strane (nad VIP tribúnou), natrie sa strecha, zrekonštruuje sa aj hala B, strojovňa atď. Zaujímavosťou je vstup, pri ktorom bude konštrukcia vo farbe "zlatá vysoký lesk". Malo by sa začať v lete.
> 
> Celé znenie vrátanie detailnej projektovej dokumentácie nájdete tu: Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie
> 
> 
> Čo sa týka *Mestského mládežníckeho štadióna v Radvani*, bol vybraný víťaz verejnej súťaže. Projektová dokumentácia, žiaľ, nie je dostupná (alebo ju neviem nájsť). Viac info tu: ÚVO



......mohlo by to podstatne zvysit kapacitu?


----------



## ayoz

S tým sa nepočíta. Zostane +/- rovnaká.


----------



## siravak

V Bratislavskom samosprávnom kraji vyrastie nový štadión pre hokejovú akadémiu


Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) a Bratislavský samosprávny kraj (BSK) dnes spečatili partnerstvo pri budovaní hokejového štadióna pre potreby




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> S tým sa nepočíta. Zostane +/- rovnaká.


Ano , okolo 3100 bude vysledna kapacita. To bude pre mna osobne jedine negativum. Inak to bude vo finale na slovenske pomery luxusny stadionik. Samozrejme neporovnavam s BA a KE.


----------



## figliar

V BB na zimáku som nikdy nebol ale na fotkách ten štadión vždy vyzeral veľmi zaujímavo, také "intímnejšie" prostredie s tribúnami blizko klziska. Dúfam že sa tú rekonštrukciu podarí dotiahnuť do zdarného konca. Mimochodom sú nejaké novšie vizualizácie ako by to vo finále malo vyzerať?
V TN dokončili pri Sokolovni montáž tých spodných aj vrchných dielcov, na zvyšok sa asi čaká. Pri hrádzi začali robiť schodisko a celý priestor zrejme pri sektore hostí a prikladám aj fotku tej dovezenej strešnej konštrukcie čo spomínal bolkop


----------



## SunshineBB

Uz nas nemusi trapit kde by Dukla hrala Fortuna Ligu


----------



## figliar

No na jednej strane som rad ze AS nemoze vypadnut ale je to podla mna naplutie do tvare teamom v druhej lige teda hlavne Dubnici a Bystrici ktore investovali do postupu a vlasne zbytocne. Lepsie riesenie by bolo ponechat v platnosti tabulku a miesta do poharov a aspon Pohronie s Bystricou mohlo hrat baraz. Naco je toto dobre? Prial by som postup Bystrici, Popradu alebo Kosiciam, myslim ze vo vacsich mestach ma futbal skor sancu dlhodobo prosperovat.


----------



## bolkop

tak a už sa väzníky montujú. Nech to tempo vydrží.








zdroj: FB AS Trenčín


----------



## siravak

Tiez by som tam radsej videl Bystricu, nez Pohronie...


----------



## siravak

Dukla Banská Bystrica reaguje na kontroverzné rozhodnutie ÚLK: Zvažujeme právne kroky


V piatok 22. mája sa na pôde Únie ligový klubov (ÚLK) rozhodlo o pokračovaní Fortuna ligy v skrátenom formáte. Kluby sa zároveň dohodli na tom,




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## figliar

Dnesne sa naozaj vydarili, idealne svetelne podmienky, dobra praca  Musim sam seba pochvalit, nedalo mi to 
Na tej prvej sa mi podla mna podaril paradny svetelny efekt, na fotenie som drevo ale toto sa mi naozaj paci, ta nova hlavna tribuna tam ziari ako titul v lige majstrov, wow, posudte...
Je vyplnena asi polovica tribuny pri Sokolovni a zhruba tretina tribuny pri Vahu ma strechu takze zjavne makaju na dvoch frontoch, dovody nepoznam


----------



## ayoz

Dnes robí Trenčín prenos zápasu zo štadióna, tak by malo byť pekne vidno všetky nové tribúny.


----------



## figliar

Prave to pozeram, chcelo by to vyssie umiestnenu kameru ale zo starej tribuny to asi nepojde. Inak pre tych co dnes nesledovali spravy, Nitra a Zilina nedostali licenciu na ligu
Nitra a Žilina nedostali licenciu na nasledujúcu sezónu
Dufam ze sa to podari zvratit lebo su to kluby s tymi lepsimi stadionmi a fanusikovskym potencialom u nas. Inak v TN je skoro hotova vypln tribuny pri Sokolovni, z piatich statocnych som dnes napocital len dvoch tak dufam ze to je len docasny vypadok ale je tam vidiet isty progres


----------



## simiKE

to neudelenie licencii nic neznamena zatial...pravidelne 1-2 klubom najprv neudelia a po odvolani udelia


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa Nitre to neudeľujú v prvom kole už zo zvyku... Každý rok na odvolanie. Malo by sa spraviť nejaké pravidlo, že pokiaľ 3x po sebe tieto podmienky nesplnia na prvý raz, tak na ďalší ročník ju nedostanú.A Žilina v súčasnej situácii nemôže dostať licenciu v žiadnom prípade, keďže sú v likvidácii. Tam sa nie je o čom baviť. A tieto nekonečné reči o diváckom potenciáli očividne nemajú žiadnu cenu. Hovorí sa to o Nitre aj Žiline už roky a očividne je ten potenciál menší ako sa zdá. Žilina hrá roky na čele, prakticky len Slovan je v tomto lepší a napriek tomu divákov prilákať nedokázali.


----------



## figliar

Nepretrváva v Žiline stále nejaký bojkot tvrdého jadra fanúšikov voči vedeniu? Lebo sa mi to zdá dosť divné - veľké mesto, klub čo sa snaží preferovať odchovancov a štadión na naše pomery vysoko nadpriemerný a anglického typu s tribúnami blízko ihriska. Je to celé divné.


----------



## ayoz

Aj keby tam bol bojkot tvrdého jadra (ktorý pokiaľ viem už skončil), tak väčšinu divákov aj tak tvoria bežní fanúšikovia a tí proste nechodia. Možno na Slovan sa ešte nazbierajú, prípadne v posledných zápasoch ak sa hrá o titul, ale inak nie. Ani si nespomínam, kedy mala Žilina naposledy v lige vypredané.


----------



## SunshineBB

Bojkot tam uz skoncil. V Ziline pochopili ze navratom Slovana na vrchol su uz bez sance ziskat titul, v podstate ako ktokolvek dalsi v lige. A na to sa tazsie zvyka po rokoch usoechov. Zacina sa dlhorocna hegemonia Slovana, co mozno znamena vyssie navstevy vsade tam kde pride Slovan ale nizsie navstevy najvacsich koniurentov, kedze vysledok je pomaly jasny este pocas jesennej casti. Ved na Slovensku sa nechodi pozerat na futbal, ale na uspech. 

Ja si napriklad myslim ze keby Dukla postupila do ligy, prve 2-3 zapasy by prisli mozno 4-6 tisic divakov, sezonu by sme ukoncili do 3 tisicoveho priemeru, a postupne by sa to vratilo do tych starych kolaji cca 2 tisic plus minus. Tak to proste je. To je uroven slovenskeho sportu/futbalu.


----------



## ayoz

Podľa mňa žiadna hegemónia Slovanu nastať nemusí... Slovan je najbohatší už 10 rokov, predtým v 90. rokoch bol tiež a nikdy z toho nebola nejaká dlhá séria titulov. Môže vyskočiť DAC, Trenčínu môže vyjsť "draft" a keď už bude hrávať doma, bude to iné. A stále môže vyskočiť niekto nečakaný. 

Čo sa týka Dukly, tak predpokladám vyššiu návštevu na Slovan a Žilinu (ak ju teda v lige nenahradíme), možno Ružomberok a Trnavu. Potom samozrejme podľa výsledkov a hry. Ak by sme hrali niekde v strede a bojovali o hornú šestku, zrejme by návštevy boli vyššie, ak by sme sa od začiatku zachraňovali, prípadne šli na jasný zostup, tak pochopiteľne by na štadióne na jar už nebol nikto... Ale ani BB nie je športové mesto, takže s tým počítam.


----------



## figliar

Súhlasím, len za kmotríkovej éry získala Žilina 3 tituly, Trenčín 2 a Trnava jeden. Navyše politická scéna sa mení a hochštapleri jeho typu nemusia mať ako sa ukazuje na ružiach ustlané. Za titulom a LM pôjde tvrdo DAC a čakám že sa pozviecha Žilina a Trenčín. Pre Spartak je smola že klub má po dlhej dobe zdá sa seriózneho majiteľa ale vlastniť sieť kín v dobe korona krízy je teda nič moc.
Inak na BB a Nitre je zaujímavé to že hokej tam mal vždy dobrú divacku podporu a futbal skoro žiadnu.
Update z Trenčína... Dnes to pri Sokolovni vyplnili komplet po celej šírke, nasledovať bude teda strecha za oboma bránami.


----------



## ayoz

Neviem si predstaviť súčasnú Žilinu ako by mohla hrať o titul... Skôr to vidím na scenár okolo roku 2013, kedy skončili myslím 9. Ale ja dúfam, že nedostanú licenciu a budú musieť ísť aspoň do 3. ligy, nech si Antošík uvedomí, že nemôže klub posielať do likvidácie ako sa mu zachce, aby nemusel platiť hráčov. DAC sa mi nezdá, že by chcel ísť tvrdo za titulom, lebo vždy keď nejaký dobrý hráč príde, dvaja dobrí odídu. Páči sa mi ich filozofia ako celok, ale mali by to zastabilizovať a nepúšťať najlepších hráčov do priemerných poľských, rumunských alebo maďarských klubov. Ja by som im ten titul alebo aspoň účasť v skupinovej fáze EL doprial, lebo podľa mňa majú najkrajší štadión a rád by som na ňom videl nejaké dobré mužstvá.

@SunshineBB náhodou si nešiel v posledných dňoch alebo sa nechystáš ísť pozrieť Štiavničky? Ja sa tak skoro do mesta asi nedostanem a zaujíma ma aký je progres.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Môžem sa opýtať teda aký bude finálny stav nový štiavničiek ? Bude to naozaj ta znížená kapacita okolo 4000 a nezastrešené tribúny okrem hlavnej čo kolovalo po médiách ? Je tam nejaká nádej, že potom by sa tie tribuny zastrešili ?

Vdaka vopred


----------



## ayoz

4000 určite nebude, pokiaľ sa naozaj nebude meniť nič, len sedačky... skôr to vidím na nejakých 7500. Určite nebudú zastrešovať celý ovál, ale hovorilo sa, že v prípade postupu sa postaví nová krytá tribúna so zázemím oproti hlavnej, ale k tomu nie sú verejné žiadne materiály.

EDIT: Info z vedenia klubu: V stredu 27.05.2020 boli na jednaní (armádnej) Dukly dvaja členovia komisie pre štadióny a ihriská SFZ, čo bolo akýmsi vyvrcholením práce celého manažmentu MFK Dukla a mesta Banská Bystrica. Na danom stretnutí bolo v kooperácii s týmito pánmi dohodnuté, že už v prvej fáze výstavby štadióna sa dokončí nie podľa UEFA 2, ale podľa prísnejšej normy UEFA 3, čo na 1.ligu bude bohate stačiť - momentálne sa rieši, kto doplatí zvýšené náklady na realizáciu projektu. Hotový musí byť do mája 2021.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> EDIT: Info z vedenia klubu: V stredu 27.05.2020 boli na jednaní (armádnej) Dukly dvaja členovia komisie pre štadióny a ihriská SFZ, čo bolo akýmsi vyvrcholením práce celého manažmentu MFK Dukla a mesta Banská Bystrica. Na danom stretnutí bolo v kooperácii s týmito pánmi dohodnuté, že už v prvej fáze výstavby štadióna sa dokončí nie podľa UEFA 2, ale podľa prísnejšej normy UEFA 3, čo na 1.ligu bude bohate stačiť - momentálne sa rieši, kto doplatí zvýšené náklady na realizáciu projektu. Hotový musí byť do mája 2021.


Krasna sprava takto z rana. Ukazuje sa ze manazment Dukly naozaj odvadza dobru pracu a myslia to s futbalom naozaj vazne. Z Kremnicky spravit akademiu, z Radvane novy stadion a doriesit Stiavnicky pre futbal, to mi znie az nerealne. Snad to pomoze Dukle vratit ju tam kde sme zvyknuti. Mojim prianim je nech za branami nechaju stary oval, oroti hlavnej spravia novu krytu, celkova kapacita 7000 a krytych miest aspon 5000 a bucham sampus.



figliar said:


> Inak na BB a Nitre je zaujímavé to že hokej tam mal vždy dobrú divacku podporu a futbal skoro žiadnu.


S timto by som nie uplne suhlasil. Pri Nitre teda ano ale v BB je to specificke. Ako sa uz spominalo, BB nie je velmi sportove mesto, ludia sa tu nevedia nejako extra nadchnut pre sport. Na hokej nebyva vypredane aj ked sme posledne roky, nech mi Pan Boh odousti to sebavedomie, doslova valcovali celu extraligu a priemer na zapas je nejakych 2200-2400 divakov a to sa mi zda fakt dost malo ked pozriem kolko divakov chodi v KE, NR, TN a pod. Jednoducho absolutny favorit sutaze zo 100 tisicovej aglomeracie by mal mat ten ministadionik nonstop vypredany.

Na druhej strane futbal. Ano, posledne roky to bola katastrofa ale treba brat do uvahy co sa v Dukle posledne roky dialo a na akej zrucanine hrala. Ked islo vsetko ako malo tak sme s priemerom 5600 divakov na zapas boli najlepsi v lige aj pred Trmavou. 

Ale fakt je ten ze tu nikdy nebudu nejake vysoke navstevy. V tomto nas predbehne hocijake mensie mesto. Asi tu ludia nemaju taky navyk.


----------



## siravak

Noh, mozno sa tam ta Dukla ci Dubnica (osobne by som bol radej za BB) dostane...









Posledná iskierka nádeje? V utorok sa definitívne rozhodne o osude druhej ligy | spravy.sk


Komisia pre riadenie II. ligy navrhne výkonnému výboru Slovenského futbalového zväzu (VV SFZ) ukončiť sezónu. Tak pred týždňom zneli správy zo stretnutia klubov a vedenia súťaže. Všetko však napokon môže dopadnúť inak.




futbal.spravy.sk


----------



## iQual

trenčín bude mať jeden z najkrajších štadiónov u nás, môj názor.


----------



## siravak

iQual said:


> trenčín bude mať jeden z najkrajších štadiónov u nás, môj názor.


Bude. Ale iba ak ho dokoncia. Inac to bude taky zvlastny hybrid. Trosku sa bojim ze to nakoniec skonci podobne ako v KE. Dufam ze sa nakoniec budem mylit.


----------



## ayoz

Tak momentálne mame 3 pekne, čiže ano, bude jeden za najkrajších. Ale inak prakticky rovnaký ako v DS a KE. Navyše to ani podobne ako v KE skoncit nemôže, keďže už majú postavené 3 tribúny. Ale som teda zvedavý, kto tieto preteky slimáka a korytnačky vyhra. Ak bude mať BB skôr hotový štadión, tak sa zasmejem.


----------



## iQual

ayoz said:


> Tak momentálne mame 3 pekne, čiže ano, bude jeden za najkrajších. Ale inak prakticky rovnaký ako v DS a KE. Navyše to ani podobne ako v KE skoncit nemôže, keďže už majú postavené 3 tribúny. Ale som teda zvedavý, kto tieto preteky slimáka a korytnačky vyhra. Ak bude mať BB skôr hotový štadión, tak sa zasmejem.


tak musime dufat ze to bude skor ako sa predpoklada...ci uz KE, BB a hlavne TN, nakolko vlastny stadion ich drzi v rozlete a nasa liga potrebuje dalsi silny tim. skoda ze v TN nie je stavebne tempo ake bolo v DAC  ale tam boli financie z viacerych zdrojov.


----------



## SunshineBB

iQual said:


> tak musime dufat ze to bude skor ako sa predpoklada...ci uz KE, BB a hlavne TN, nakolko vlastny stadion ich drzi v rozlete a nasa liga potrebuje dalsi silny tim. skoda ze v TN nie je stavebne tempo ake bolo v DAC  ale tam boli financie z viacerych zdrojov.


V BB je to momentalne naopak, stadion napreduje slusnou rychlostou podla vsetkeho aj v lepsom vyhotoveni a v dobrom termine ale v rozlete nas drzi par nekompetentnych pajacov zo SFZ.


----------



## siravak

Druhá liga sa napokon dohrá. Víťaza čaká baráž o postup medzi elitu


Hrať sa bude v skrátenom päťkolovom formáte so šiestimi mužstvami.




futbal.pravda.sk


----------



## figliar




----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Druhá liga sa napokon dohrá. Víťaza čaká baráž o postup medzi elitu
> 
> 
> Hrať sa bude v skrátenom päťkolovom formáte so šiestimi mužstvami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futbal.pravda.sk


Strasna komedia. Skalica nesuhlasi, Dubnica chce hrat s mladymi hracmi, Poprad je financne na dne a Dukla stratila naskok. Nakoniec o vysledku sezony rozhodne jeden dvojzapas kedze vitaz bude neviem z akeho dovodu hrat len baraz. Neskutocne kocurkovo.


----------



## havrancek

Ale BB sa aspoň nebude môcť sťažovať, že im nedali šancu.. podľa mňa, nemám to overené, išlo o aktivitu Kováčika, ktorý má s Duklou históriu.. pochybujem, že postúpia, ale šancu im dali.. takto mu nik nebude môcť nič vyčítať


----------



## SunshineBB

O aktivitu Kovacika nemoze ist, to moze bez urazky napisat len niekto kto tu jeho bystricku historiu nepozna. Imho nemyslim si ze mozeme byt radi. Zrusit II. ligu bez postupu bol silny podraz, ale teraz sa tvarit ze ked nas pustia aspon do baraze tak je vsetko OK tiez nie je v poriadku. Pravidla boli predsa jasne od zaciatku, posledny zostupuje, prvy postupuje, predposledny s druhym hra baraz. Nech uz sa dohrava v akomkolvek formate, nevidim jediny logicky dovod preco pravidla postupu/zostupu nemohli ostat zachovane. Jedine ze by tu bol silny lobing za oslabenie klubov II. ligy. Ale je to potom zase raz dobra facka futbalu. Stale mam taky pocit ze futbal (ani hokej) sa napriek vystavbe stadionov nie ze neposuva dopredu, ale opat sa prepada hlbsie a hlbsie. Zakladna skupina ligy majstrov je uz uplna utopia, fortuna liga je asi najnudnejsia sutaz v Europe, majster je jasny hned na zaciatku pretoze Slovanu nik nedokaze konkurovat, sledovat zapasy takych klubov ako Sered, Pohronie, Michalovce, Senica a pod je horsie mucenie ako prestrelene koleno a nove stadiony hoc pekne zivaju prazdnotou korona nekorona. A ked sa najdu ambicozne kluby ktore sa o nieco celu sezonu snazia, davaju priestor odchovancom, ich divaci su takpovediac namlsani po futbale, tak ich tu ideme brzdit a z pozicie sily este oslabovat, demotivovat a vyhybat sa konfrontacii aby sme si zachranili hole zadky.

Myslim si ze nech ktokolvek vyhra II ligu , do fortuna ligy nepostupi. Posledny vo fortune sa ku koncu sutaze moze na vsetko vybodnut, setrit hracov, ladit kondicku, liecit zranenia a vsetku energiu vlozit do baraze. Do ktorej pravdepodobne postupi niekto z dvojice Bystrica/Dubnica. Tieto dva timy budu hrat spolu svoj posledny zapas sezony II ligy, s velkou pravdepodobnostou sa v nom rozhodne o ucasti v barazi, a toto muzstvo po tuhom boji narazi na oddychnuteho supera. A rozhodne vlastne stastie, aktualna forma, zranenia, mozno len nahoda, osobna chyba jednotlivca. Nie sila klubu, nie sila kolektivu. Vrcholne nespravodlive riesenie, a preto si myslim ze ked sa niekde pise ako moze byt Banska Bystrica rada za aktualnu situaciu tak je to trefa vedla.


----------



## figliar




----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

figliar said:


> figliar said:
Click to expand...

nechcem vyznieť ako kritik alebo frfloš, veľmi sa teším, že konečne tu máme štadiony hodné 21. storočia (a ďalšie stále pribudaju) ale nie je to nejako málo na celu tribunu *štyri* východy ? Aaj tie mi z fotiek prídu pomerne úzke

EDIT oprava počtu východov


----------



## figliar

Ťažko povedať, ale čo viem tak cieľom TN je mať 4 hviezdičkový štadión teda podľa najprísnejších noriem a predpokladám že podmienky pre východy a celkové vybavenie tribún sú tam tiež zahrnuté. Tak snáď vedia čo robia. Ja by som rád videl nejaký plán využitia vnútorných priestorov tých tribún, prípadne aj vizualizácie ale tých sa asi nedočkáme. Predpokladám že šatne a zázemie budú v tej novej hlavnej, v tých rohoch by som tipoval nejaké priestory pre konferencie atď a za bránami možno WCka a bufety, prípadne fanshop. Tiež by ma zaujímalo či plánujú prenosy robiť z novej tribúny čo by síce znamenalo výhľad na tú starú ale zároveň tipujem aj vyššie umiestnenie kamery a teda lepší prehľad o zápase pre diváka. Toto je jedna z vecí ktorá mi na malých štadiónoch vadia, snáď sa to v TN vyrieši.


----------



## bolkop

fotky od trenčianskeho dronistu



__ https://www.facebook.com/blueskytrencin/posts/3218560194831886


----------



## figliar

Ďakujem bolkop, tá tretia s hradom je fantastická


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> @SunshineBB náhodou si nešiel v posledných dňoch alebo sa nechystáš ísť pozrieť Štiavničky? Ja sa tak skoro do mesta asi nedostanem a zaujíma ma aký je progres.


Potesim ta, dnes som bol.
Fotky nejdem triedit ani ku kazdej komentar len to zhrniem

Plocha: podklad vyzera byt hotovy pre travnik aj pre draha

Hlavna tribuna: sklobetonove svetliky nad vrchnym radom su prec, pustili sa aj do spodku, do schodisk od plochy, a asi aj do tej rozbehovej drahy ktora by mala byt v tom tuneli v tribune

Oval: ako som predpokladal, ten “vyhryz” v tribune je naozaj koli stovkarskej drahe, v casti hostovskeho sektora a smerom k brane borcov prebiehalo intenzivne cistenie betonovych stupnov co asi znaci ze minimalne v tejto casti oval urcite ostava a zacnu asi s jeho rekonstrukciou (prebetonovanim stupnov), doslo aj k uprave schodisk na oval, napr vstup od plavarne, rovno pod stoziarom ma vysekane bocnice kde bolo kedysi zabradlie ale schodiska sa nedotkli co tiez naznacuje ze tu oval ostane


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## siravak

Myslim si ze co sa tyka "vybavy", bude to celkom slusnej europskej urovni. Skoda je len to, ze mi to bude pripadat skor ako nejake "atleticke centrum" (co je sice potrebne), nez ako STADION. Mohli sme mat krasny atleticky stadion pre cele Slovensko s nejakou 12-15K.........skoda no....Vzdy som si myslel ze bude v Bystrici nieco spickove. Dkonca jeden cas, ked sa suskalo ze by bol v BB hokejovy stadion pre 16K, tak som si pomyslel ze spolocne s atletickym stadionom nieco v style Ostravy by to bola pycha oboch najpopularnejsich sportov u nas...


----------



## SunshineBB

Siravak ja tej kapacite stale neverim, nech urobia cokolvek stale je tam priestor pre 10-12 tisic divakov.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Siravak ja tej kapacite stale neverim, nech urobia cokolvek stale je tam priestor pre 10-12 tisic divakov.


No priestor ano. Obaja vsak dobre vieme, ze sedacky tam nikdu (v takom pocte) nebudu, lebo je to len otazka par minut (maximalne hodin) kym ma niekto neodrecituje v style:".........a pre koho by tam tie sedacky boli?"...


----------



## marosss

Vcerajsie z Kosic


----------



## ayoz

Na čo sú tie diery na hlavnej tribúne vedľa skyboxov nad vchodmi do časti pre bežných divákov?


----------



## yuriy

^^ slepe miesta by tam vznikli, takze tam nemalo zmysel robit hladisko


----------



## ayoz

Čo ja viem, nepríde mi to ako slepé miesta, keďže vedľa skyboxov je ešte niečo, čo je zhruba na úrovni sedačiek, čiže diváci by cez to videli. A keby aj nie, tak potom nechápem, prečo nie je vchod na tribúnu cez tú veľkú dieru, ale potrebovali robiť ďalšiu dieru pod tým, čím sa pripravili o pár desiatok miest kapacity.

EDIT: Ale presne takéto niečo mohlo byť v BB na EYOF, nič viac by nebolo treba. Prípadne, keby veľmi chceli, tak pokojne aj nekrytý ovál za bránami do výšky toho prvého piliera tribúny a nikto by sa nesťažoval.


----------



## figliar

Jedna (celkom podarená) ešte zo štvrtka, na tribúne pri Váhu sú už všetky väzníky (ďakujem bolkopovi za nový terminus technicus čo som sa naučil) ale s krytinou sa ešte nezačalo. Pri sokolovni som dnes zaregistroval zopár robotníkov ale vizuálne sa toho moc nezmenilo - 
možno sa robia nejaké prípravy na strechu, ťažko povedať.


----------



## jirky

Zdroj: FB Frantisek Olha

Strecha je naprojektovana tak aby udrzala aj kocku.


----------



## SunshineBB

Z tej foto sa neviem rozhodnut ci to vyzera uplne otrasne alebo naopak uplne bombovo. Som zvedavy ako to vypali vo finale. Skoda ze idu tak pomaly. Tam byt kludne mohla hravat aj repre nejake pripravne zapasy.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne tribúny "namaľovať" na sivo a dať farebné sedačky. Toto je cirkus. Strecha vyzerá fajn.


----------



## chefe

okrem strdchy je tam zatial vsetko po starom, ci?


----------



## Zolohoj

marosss said:


> Vcerajsie z Kosic
> 
> View attachment 183547
> 
> 
> View attachment 183548
> 
> 
> View attachment 183550


Ale najlacnejšia Ičková dlžba, to je ťažký fail..


----------



## jirky

chefe said:


> okrem strdchy je tam zatial vsetko po starom, ci?


Na fotke ano, ale robia sa aj interierove upravy (nove priecky, schodiska, vyspravuje sa hladisko atd atd) aka bude konecna farebnost hladiska zatial neviem. Inak ked sme uz pri hladisku tak futbalovy stadion bude dalsi s tym modnym cikicaki rozmiestnenim sedaciek (3 odtiene zelenej a biela) ja osobne nie som z toho prave nadseny, ale co narobim


----------



## simiKE

Zolohoj said:


> Ale najlacnejšia Ičková dlžba, to je ťažký fail..


co ja viem..mne pride v pohode ..len uz vidim jak raz bude vyhroteny zapas a "fans" hosti to rozoberu a budu sa s tym ohadzovat

inac co sa tyka tej strechy na presovskom zimaku, urcite bude schopna uniest kocku ? niekde som cital ze ani po rekonstrukcii to nepojde


----------



## ayoz

Či budú burinu z tade vykopávať.


----------



## SunshineBB

simiKE said:


> co ja viem..mne pride v pohode ..len uz vidim jak raz bude vyhroteny zapas a "fans" hosti to rozoberu a budu sa s tym ohadzovat


Tie casy su uz prec.(nastastie)


----------



## figliar

Osobne si myslím že ak majú niekde v rámci plánovaného rozpočtu šetriť tak vždy lepšie na type dlažby ako napr. na claddingu tribúny čo ovplyvní celkový dojem oveľa viac.

@simiKE pre zaujímavosť, konštrukčne podobný typ strechy má aj 19-tisícový Saddledome v Calgary a kocka tam je (aj keď asi menšia) ale čo viem tak sú tam problémy napr. pri koncertoch že nemôžu zavesiť toľko vecí zhora a tiež je problematická údržba a výhľad z niektorých sektorov - tá stavba je síce ikonická ale v praktičnosti určite nevyniká, a to je jeden z dôvodov (okrem veku) prečo idú stavať budúci rok novú halu.


----------



## JRBA

marosss said:


> Vcerajsie z Kosic
> 
> View attachment 183550


Ked vidim ako za branami robia dlazbu a sadia stromy, tak mam pocit, ze tam o dobudovani zvysnych tribun ani neuvazuju.


----------



## simiKE

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> čo sa týka čermela ten plán počítal so zachovaním športovej funkcie alebo sa mal uberať smerom komerčným ? (byty,obchody,kancelárie)


tam kde boli treningove plochy uz stoja "domy pre sportovcov"  tak s tym systemom vyj*bali doslova ..cele toto uzemie ma mat sportovu funkciu aj tie treningove plochy (ktore uz niesu) aj hlavny stadion ( ktory predpokladam ze coskoro tiez nebude) a budu tam proste domceky jak na druhej strane cermelskej cesty


----------



## ayoz

tak zase stĺpy sú aj na väčších a modernejších štadiónoch v Anglicku a Nemecku, ale je pravda, že nie až takto na husto. A rovnako skoro všade na ľudí prší v prvých radoch. Ale za 13 miliónoch nechávať tú hlavnú tribúnu v "pôvodnom stave" je úplné nezvládnutie rekonštrukcie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ale ja by som to trocha aj obhajil tu tribunu. Tych radov je tam teraz tusim 17-18, poslednych 10 rokov som na futbal chodil vyhradne tam hore ( nemam rad ludi za chrbtom, viem je to odchylka  ) a nikdy mi tie stlpy nejako nevadili a naopak som mal perfektny pohlad na cele ihrisko, je to uz celkom vyska. Imho stlpy su aj dost subtilne. Plus rady pokial som dobre pochopil pribudnu az dole po plochu, takze vo finale tam bude mozno 23-25 radov. Zjednodusit to na 5 pouzitelnych je trochu moc. Hlavne si treba uvedomit ze to bohuzial bude primarne atleticky stadion.


----------



## DiegoPele

simiKE said:


> tam kde boli treningove plochy uz stoja "domy pre sportovcov"  tak s tym systemom vyj*bali doslova ..cele toto uzemie ma mat sportovu funkciu aj tie treningove plochy (ktore uz niesu) aj hlavny stadion ( ktory predpokladam ze coskoro tiez nebude) a budu tam proste domceky jak na druhej strane cermelskej cesty


Nech to kludne zastavaju. Ten stadion je hrozny a nepatri ani mestu. Zbytocne to natahovat a ak by sa spravil dobry uzemny, tak to moze pekne ozivit celu tu cast Kosic. Skor by ma zaujimalo, ze v akom stave je NTC ci plany s Angels Arenou.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

DiegoPele said:


> Nech to kludne zastavaju. Ten stadion je hrozny a nepatri ani mestu. Zbytocne to natahovat a ak by sa spravil dobry uzemny, tak to moze pekne ozivit celu tu cast Kosic. Skor by ma zaujimalo, ze v akom stave je NTC ci plany s Angels Arenou.


A toto je jeden z mnoha dovodov preco je sport/sportoviska u nas na takej urovni na akej su...pokial viem tak cermel je momentalne jediny stadion v KE a aj tak sa najdu ludia, ktory by to zastavali


----------



## DiegoPele

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> A toto je jeden z mnoha dovodov preco je sport/sportoviska u nas na takej urovni na akej su...pokial viem tak cermel je momentalne jediny stadion v KE a aj tak sa najdu ludia, ktory by to zastavali


Je to stadion, ktory je v rukach sukromnika, ktory tam sam uz by najradsej zrejme postavil nieco ine ako je stadion. Pre mesto by bolo velmi nevyhodne do toho majetkovo vstupit a teda nech sa to radsej zastavia a je pokoj a mesto moze svoju infrastrukturu budovat inde. A predsa stadion a treningove ihriska sa stavaju...uz len najst tie chybajuce miliony a situacia v KE z pohladu futbalovej infrastruktury bude postacujuca.


----------



## figliar

Tak búranie starých športovísk bude vždy dosť kontroverzná téma ale z môjho pohľadu ne-košičana podľa info ktoré mám by som tu súhlasil skôr s Diegom. Čo sa týka futbalu tak štadión v Čermeli je absolútne neperspektívny a použiteľný len pri obetovaní základného komfortu pre diváka, tam sú niektoré sektory tuším 50m od ihriska. Na atletiku by sa to teoreticky prerobiť dalo ale v ekonomicky je to ťažko obhájiteľné.
Za súčasnej situácie keď má KE projekt so zabezpečeným financovaním nového mini atletického štadióna spomínaného vyššie (s moderným povrchom a jednou malou tribúnou) nedáva zmysel odkúpiť od súkromníka Čermeľ a potom ešte vraziť obrovské peniaze na preobenie toho molochu so starou tribúnou a násypom.
Štadión na futbal bude za chvíľu pripravený na 2.ligu, tie dve tribúny zatiaľ bohate stačia a komfort oproti čermelu neporovnateľný, najdôležitejšie pre KE futbal je stabilizovať pomery a postúpiť do ligy, tribúny za bránami môžu pribudnúť časom. Čiže výhľadovo majú Košice slušnú šancu mať 3 nové a moderné štadióny - atletika, futbal aj hokej a to by bol na slovenské pomery skôr luxus a možno aj unikát keďže v BA moderný atletický štadión chýba.


----------



## SunshineBB

No a Bystrica ma 3 v 1. Futbalovy, atleticky a este aj hokejovy pre Winter Classic. Proste unikat na Stiavnickach


----------



## SunshineBB

Dnes uz zacali natahovat geotextiliu










Hlavna tribuna uz ma osadene sedacky (lavice koli zvyseniu kapacity)










A novy povrch robi nejaka francuzska firma










+ nova vizualizacia. Prekrytie nebude.


----------



## DiegoPele

Tak este je tu aj stadion na Watsonke, kde keby sa investovalo par stotisic eur, tak je to taktiez atleticky stadion na urcitej urovni. Plus by malo pribudnut este aj tenisove NTC pre 5000 tis. ludi a zrekonstruovat sportova hala Angels Arena, ktora je taktiez zaujimava vzhladom na jej historicku hodnotu a lokalitu. Ale tak stale tu chyba jednoducho moderna sportova hala, ktora by mohla pojat sporty ako basketbal ci hadzana. A potom by sa uz kludne infrastrukturne mohli Kosice porovnavat napr. s Bratislavou.


----------



## figliar

sunshine to je celkom slušný retro úlet, dobrá práca...
Dnešná sa celkom podarila, akurát tam nevidieť skoro žiadny progres 😁 Je tam skoro viac žltej farby ako zelenej takže aktivita sa im v Trenčíne nedá uprieť ale ja ako ITčkár naozaj nedokážem posúdiť na čom tam dnes pri hrádzi pracovali a či to súvisí so stechou, so statikou stavby alebo skôr s vnútorným vybavením. Ale dúfam že tam ostane priestor na WCka a nejaký ten bufet


----------



## ayoz

Rekonštrukcia B tribúny na bystrickom hokejovom štadióne.






FOTO: Pozrite si návrh nového dizajnu „B“ tribúny







www.bystricki-anjeli.sk







https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-zakaziek/detail/426393?fbclid=IwAR0RhxLmFVQjDUuPVokjUWAJNdVfh1TpQfyTkSUhpDxAXgr6qkZtGHHhrfY


----------



## SunshineBB

Trochu neprijemne prekvapenie. Z ustnych info mala tribuna zacat od ladu a napojit sa na obe tribuny po stranach. Inak fajn. Z exterieru super.


----------



## ayoz

Hej, ale môže sa vôbec napojiť na súčasné tribúny? Mal som pocit, že každá je v inej výške... ale škoda, bolo by fajn mať uzavretý ovál.

Inak sa v piatok začalo aj obstarávanie na rekonštrukciu ihriska UMB na Tajovského, keď sme sa tu bavili o atletických dráhach.


----------



## figliar

ayoz, sunshine ... študoval som staré fotky bystrického zimáku a podľa môjho skromného názoru nemá význam sa snažiť prepojiť tie dva sektory - pozrite sa na to triezvym okom - prínos pre diváka by bol minimálny a nebol by to žiadny uzavretý ovál ale 2-3 rady nasilu zverákom natlačené jeden na druhý. Tá vizualizácia vyzerá oveľa lepšie, ten komunistický štadión skrátka nie je stavaný na ovál, treba sa s tým zmieriť. A nie som si celkom istý ani tým či by sa tá tribúna za bránou dala potiahnuť až k ľadu.

Obligátny update z Trenčína... Pri Sokolovni sa už nie je ani kam pohnúť, nazvážali väzníky a zdá sa že to myslia s montážou strechy dosť vážne aj keď progres smerom dohora nevidno. Pri Váhu je to na prvý pohľad bez zmien ale pozornému fligliarovmu oku neušlo že pribudli schody a hlavne prvý zo štyroch stožiarov osvetlenia za bránou - snáď budú nasledovať zajtra tie zvyšné:


----------



## ayoz

No ja si tiež nemyslím, že je tam ovál možný, len hovorím, že škoda... Možno keby to robili celé naraz s tým, že zbúrajú všetky tribúny a nechajú len strechu, tak by ovál bol možný. Ja by som sa potešil, keby zbúrali VIP "tribúnu" a aj za ňou spravili normálnu tribúnu. Inak dnes som videl projekt hokejového štadióna v Jihlave a len som si povzdychol.

Ešte mám info k Štiavničkam, kapacita sa zníži aj preto, že bude o jeden rad sedadiel na ovále menej.


----------



## SunshineBB

Radov je 8. Pri 7 radoch je kapacita 87,5 % z povodnych 10 tisic(hrusky s jablkami, statie, sedenie, hlavna) cize 8750. 

Este ine pocty. Cely stadion ma kapacitu 10 tisic, hlavna ma 1970 miest cize cely oval ma cca 8 tisic. Kapacita statia za branou sa dlhe roky udavala 3 tisic takze sedaciek na ovale je 5 tisic. 5 tisic v 8 radoch je 4375 v 7 radoch. 

Cize hlavna 2 tisic + oval sedenie 4375 + oval statie = 6375 + statie. Keby aj to statie prerobili na sedenie, nech sa jeho kapacita z 3 tisic zmeni na tisic, stale bude vysledna kapacita 7375. Stale to nevysvetluje to cislo 4 tisic ak nemienia nic burat.


----------



## DiegoPele

Troska inspiracie od bratov Cechov...


----------



## barborinho

nadhera fakt to je ina liga, darmo bez penazi sa stavat ani heat neda, cr tie peniaze su


----------



## ayoz

Tak aspoň s futbalovými sme ich predbehli. Pri hokejových to nehrozí.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Čo sa týka 1500, je to minimálna kapacita pre štadión 2. ligy od sezóny 2021/22, čiže predpokladám, že to má byť nejaká poistka., keby tam muselo hrávať áčko.


Ale asi nie na umelej trave ci?


----------



## ayoz

Pravda, od sezóny 2022/23 sa bude môcť hrať 1. a 2. liga len na živej tráve. Tak minimálne ešte jednu sezónu v 2. lige by na ňom mohli hrať, keby sa Štiavničky natiahli. Prípadne môžu rátať s tým, že postavia umelú v Kremničke a túto vymenia za živú ak bude treba. Je tam viacero otáznikov.


----------



## figliar

Zázrak sa udial v Trenčíne, začala vyrastať konečne strecha aj pri Sokolovni. Do konca týždňa tipujem by mohli byť všetky väzníky na svojom mieste, celá strešná konštrukcia snáď do konca Júla. Ďalší vývoj prác na štadióne bude zrejme závisieť od toho za koľko $ predajú Šuleka a Bukariho


----------



## iQual

tak žeby sa Bratislava dočkala, ďalšieho zaujímavého športového projektu ? 
Športové centrum polície predstavilo koncept novej podoby športového areálu v Dúbravke


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

^^ tieto vizualizácie sú už pomerne známe, vyzerá to super a fandím tomu. Ale som celkom sklamaný z toho futbalového štadióna, na ktorom sa po reko nebude dať hrať ani druhá liga. Veľa ludí si určite povie to klasické "ale veď lepšie ako je to teraz, je to hnusné a aj tak sa tam liga nehrá". Nový štadion sa tu nevybuduje už asi nikdy, aj Petržalka sníva o nejakom novom štadióne, ale tam momentalne nie su peniaze ani dobudovať ten svoj existujuci a dokonca sa už ani nechcu prihlasit do druhej ligy. Preto ma mrzí trošku, že z potencionalneho štadiona, napríklad pre Inter, sa odstrania tri tribúny a ostane len jedna v ktorej podla vizualizacii vyzerá, že bude 60m bežecká dráha (wtf)


----------



## J1mbo

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> a ostane len jedna v ktorej podla vizualizacii vyzerá, že bude 60m bežecká dráha (wtf)


to nie je v tribune ale v tej nizkej casti oproti tribune a ten vyhlad je na ten vedlajsi atleticky stadion


----------



## iQual

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> ^^ tieto vizualizácie sú už pomerne známe, vyzerá to super a fandím tomu. Ale som celkom sklamaný z toho futbalového štadióna, na ktorom sa po reko nebude dať hrať ani druhá liga. Veľa ludí si určite povie to klasické "ale veď lepšie ako je to teraz, je to hnusné a aj tak sa tam liga nehrá". Nový štadion sa tu nevybuduje už asi nikdy, aj Petržalka sníva o nejakom novom štadióne, ale tam momentalne nie su peniaze ani dobudovať ten svoj existujuci a dokonca sa už ani nechcu prihlasit do druhej ligy. Preto ma mrzí trošku, že z potencionalneho štadiona, napríklad pre Inter, sa odstrania tri tribúny a ostane len jedna v ktorej podla vizualizacii vyzerá, že bude 60m bežecká dráha (wtf)


to mas pravdu, ak by zrekonstruovali tento stadion tak by tam eventualne mohla hravat petrzalka spolu s interom a mali by oba kluby po probleme. ja dufam ze petrzalka sa docka vlastneho stadiona, aj interu by som vlastny stadion prial ale je este viac scifi...


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

^^ Petržalka je dosť rozdielna oproti Interu. Fanušikovia Petržalky sú veľmi hrdí na to odkiaľ sú a to si uvedomuju aj majitelia, ktorý experimentovať s presťahovaním Petržalky určite nerátaju. Vravelo sa o pozemku niekde pri čističke kúsok ako je nemocnica na antolskej, len samozrejme problém su peniaze.
Čo sa týka Interistov, tak tí sa už viac menej stali Slovanistami a navyše Inter teraz hrá v Stupave. Pre Inter je vlastný štadión úplnou utopiou, preto by bolo fajn keby sa im podarilo vrátiť aspoň do dúbravky o ktorej môžme čiastočne povedať, že historicky tam patria a v novodobej historii tam už aj hrali.
Ešte sa uvidí ako to dopadne s tehelkom, lebo pokiaľ ho kupi štát/mesto tak je veľká šanca, že Inter tam bude hrať spoločne so Slovanom.

EDIT: Teraz som sa dočítal, že ešte pred koronou sa začalo s rozoberaním štadióna v Považskej Bystrici, máte niekto nejaké informácie/fotky v akom stave sa štadión nachádza ? Vďaka


----------



## figliar

9/13 completed


----------



## figliar

Tak už ostáva len jeden, ale možno to borci ešte dnes stihli...


----------



## Hansi von

Stadion v Povazskej Bystrici zacali burat pred koronou, teraz to tam rozhodne nevyzera nejako culo, ale snad sa to rozbehne. Hlavna tribuna je zburana (okrem strechy), ale ovaly este stoja. Kazdopadne, to je este stale skanzen pre fanjsmekrov s obzvlast privetivou branou pre divakov.


----------



## figliar

Aký je plán v tej Považskej, má to byť čisto futbalové ihrisko a tribúny bližšie k ploche? Pamätám sa že som tam hral kedysi za žiakov či dorastencov, vtedy mi to pripadal byť jeden z tých lepších štadiónov u nás.
Inak off topic nepotešil ma vývoj v lige a to že Nitra skoro určite vypadne lebo podľa mňa úroveň ligy stojí a padá na tom či ju budú hrať tradičné bašty a veľké mestá ako Prešov, Bystrica, Nitra či Košice. Mužstvá ako Pohronie, Podbrezová alebo Sereď t.j. v podstate predmestie Trnavy môžu za istej konštelácie zažiť svojich 15 minút slávy ale to je tak všetko. Ale možno to bude na niečo dobré a napr. aj ako varovanie pre BB v tom zmysle že dobrý štadión je platný ako mŕtvemu kabát ak pomery v klube nie sú stabilizované a majitelia sú miestna galérka s mafiánskym pozadím. Nitra má totiž po BA, DS, TT a ZA piaty najlepší štadión u nás a nič z toho. Snáď teraz aspoň BB postúpi hore.
Ešte obligátny update od nás, ako vidíte začali robiť kanalizáciu a vodu pre wc a bufety na tribúne pri hrádzi a pri Sokolovni sú už všetky väzníky osadené. A neviem či to z druhej fotky kôli starej tribúne vidno ale stihli tam dať hore aj tie dva stožiare pre osvetlenie za bránou.


----------



## lukass111

myslim, ze ta povazska sa tu uz riesili: 
Považskobystrický štadión sa bude meniť: Takto má vyzerať, VIZUALIZÁCIE

Považská má možnosť rekonštrukcie štadióna: Mal by spĺňať tieto parametre



mna by skor zaujimalo, preco sa v dubnici nakoniec nerealizuje (alebo nie v takom rozsahu) rekonstrukcia, ktora bola ohlasena este v 2018 
6.4.2018 Veľká rekonštrukcia štadióna


----------



## ayoz

Zrejme nemajú peniaze, prečo iné?


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Inak off topic nepotešil ma vývoj v lige a to že Nitra skoro určite vypadne lebo podľa mňa úroveň ligy stojí a padá na tom či ju budú hrať tradičné bašty a veľké mestá ako Prešov, Bystrica, Nitra či Košice. Mužstvá ako Pohronie, Podbrezová alebo Sereď t.j. v podstate predmestie Trnavy môžu za istej konštelácie zažiť svojich 15 minút slávy ale to je tak všetko. Ale možno to bude na niečo dobré a napr. aj ako varovanie pre BB v tom zmysle že dobrý štadión je platný ako mŕtvemu kabát ak pomery v klube nie sú stabilizované a majitelia sú miestna galérka s mafiánskym pozadím. Nitra má totiž po BA, DS, TT a ZA piaty najlepší štadión u nás a nič z toho. Snáď teraz aspoň BB postúpi hore


Od postupu do ligy mame este daleko. Jednak este nie sme v barazi a jedna vyhra Dubnice moze vsetko zmarit (z nasho pohladu), druha vec ze Nitra tak isto este tu baraz nema istu aj ked je velmi blizko. A v pripadnej samotej barazi nemam velke oci, predsa len ta NItra bude rozohratejsia a s inymi supermi ako Dukla, ktora posledny vikend nehrala a okrem toho hra len komparzom s vynimkou Dubnice.

Ale na margo stabilizacie. Samotny klub funguje ako ma, akurat ho brzdia nesmierne prekazky, kedze nemaju nie ze kde hrat, ale ani kde trenovat. Obavam sa ze po postupe pride studena sprcha, lebo v takychto podmienkach to bude velmi tazke. Zle nacasovanie. Infrastruktura bude na plno pripravena o rok, ale o rok uz v II lige vidim silne Kosice, Nitru ktora sa bude chciet vratit (ak vypadne) a pod. Prekerna situacia. Bodaj by postupili a udrzali sa, ale aj ked som velky fanusik, moc tomu neverim. Trenovat v micine a zapasy hrat v Ziary s mustvami ako Slovan, Zilina, DAC je silna kava.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Hokejový štadión v Prešove* 
(fotené z auta 2.7.)
Nová strecha položená + rozobraté tie bočné staré okná


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Špičkový atletický štadion v Martine pokročil .. A bude aj tribúna a ostatné zázemie , ak má niekto pochybnosti. Vďaka pán Lilge, vďaka pán Balošák , Klocová atď atď ... Nepotrebujeme pomoc štvorpercentných...


----------



## ayoz

Divný komentár, but ok... No neviem či špičkový, ale minimálne atletický štadión to bude. Navyše sa už vyberá dodávateľ v BB (druhý ovál, nie Štiavničky) a plánujú sa KE a Petržalka, takže sme sa pekne rozbehli.


----------



## havrancek

zrejme som mimo, preco sa odrazu stavia tolko atletickych ovalov, co sa ideme stat atletickou velmocou, ci nieco dobiehame? ci preco? volne peniaze z unie?


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Ruzomberku momentalne rekonstruuju stolnotenisovu halu pri futbalovom stadione. Ti, ktori prechadzate cez Ruzomberok si to mozete uz aj vsimnut. Nachadza sa pri zapadnom vstupe do mesta, za prvou svetelnou signalizaciou medzi Shellkou a Tescom. Popravde dost ma tato rekonstrukcia tesi, kedze stolny tenis je dost minoritny sport a je fajn ho udrziavat. Navyse dufam, ze po rekonstrukcii hala znovu neoblepi vsakovakymi reklamami ako tomu bolo doteraz. 
Reportaz MTR: Rekonštrukcia stolnotenisovej haly

Ku dnesnemu dnu maju zrekonstruovanu strechu a cca polovicu fasady, co sa tyka vnutornych prac neviem, ale odhadujem, ze to dokoncia coskoro. 

Okrem toho sa dokoncuje aj rekonstrukcia pre ruzombersky zensky basket legendarnej haly T-18, dnes vyuzivanej len pre mladez.
Povodny stav:









Stav z aprila (nemam novsie fotky, ale odvtedy sa robili uz len dokoncovacky, dnes je fakticky hotovo, caka sa len na papiere):


----------



## supka

https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/sk/Documents/sports-business-group/DFFL_2019.pdf


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Pozeram nove vizualizacie na olympijsky areal v Petrzalke...co je pre mna sklamanim, ze tu mame druhu vizualizaciu o sportovy areal v Bratislave v priebehu dvoch tyzdnov a znova chyba stadion na ktorom by sa dala hrat prva druha liga. Akoze este chapem ze v Dubravke sa velmi nehrnu do futbaloveho stadionu kedze tam futbal nema nejake velke zazemie a historiu, ale v petrzalke by na tom stadione urcite mal kto hravat.


----------



## ayoz

Atletický areál v Petržalke robia atléti, prečo by stavali štadión na futbal? Petržalka má štadión na 2. ligu a plánuje stavať poriadny betónový štadión, takže ak v Petržalke neplánuje vzniknúť nejaký ďalší klub s ambíciou aspoň na 2. ligu, tak je to zbytočné.


----------



## vion zm

Dokončovacie prace na hlavnej tribúne na Vione


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

ayoz said:


> Atletický areál v Petržalke robia atléti, prečo by stavali štadión na futbal? Petržalka má štadión na 2. ligu a plánuje stavať poriadny betónový štadión, takže ak v Petržalke neplánuje vzniknúť nejaký ďalší klub s ambíciou aspoň na 2. ligu, tak je to zbytočné.


No pokial sa nemylim tak ich terajsi stadion uz nesplna podmienky druhej ligy ...uz tuto sezonu myslim hrali na vynimku kvoli nedostatocnemu poctu miest na sedenie...nepocita sa s tymto atletickym arealom v miestach v blizkosti cisticky kde Petrzalka planovala stavat ten svoj stadion?


----------



## ayoz

Mohol by ten Vion vymeniť sedačky všade. Však to je otras také vyťahané.


----------



## figliar

Jedna zo vcera... pri Sokolovni su uz vsetky styri stoziare osvetlenia hore a pokrocili s pracami na konstrukcii strechy:


----------



## figliar

A ešte jedna rozmazaná dnes z vlaku... pokračuje to slušným tempom, myslím že budúci týždeň by obidve tribúny za bránami mali byť ready na pokládku strešnej krytiny. Inak pre tých čo nepostrehli z médií, Rybníček vravel že na jar 2021 by sa AS TN mal konečne vrátiť na domáci štadión


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Mohol by ten Vion vymeniť sedačky všade. Však to je otras také vyťahané.


Mne sa zdaju praveze ako nove oproti par inym stadionom...napr. taka Zilina, tam uz ani clovek nevie aku farbu mali tie sedacky ako nove. )


----------



## ayoz

Tak niektoré vymenili pomerne nedávno, keď prerábali a prikrývali tribúny.


----------



## JRBA

vion zm said:


> Dokončovacie prace na hlavnej tribúne na Vione


Inak, tento stadion sa mi velmi paci. Jednak je betonovy a jednak ma svoj styl, nieco osobite. Tie plastove seda sracky v Nitre, Senici, Poprade, atd, vyzeraju vsetko rovnako a rovnako odporne a clovek ked to zapne v telke, ani nevie v ktorom meste sa hra, kedze je to vsetko ako cez kopirak. Nulova kreativita. Nastastie aspon v ZM mali trochu rozumu.


----------



## SunshineBB

To z tohto pohladu bude naosobitejsi stadion v Banskej Bystrici. Tam bude aj beton, aj nasyp,aj rovne aj v obluku, aj kryte aj nekryte, aj travnik aj tartan. A budu nove nevytahane sedacky to sa bude ayozovi pacit  este aj na tych novych sedackach bude bud napadane listie, nasrate od vtakov, jazierko po dazdoch, alebo plesnive a zarastene machom. A kto ma stastie ten v tombole vyhra podsedacik Dukla pre cisty zadok a dalekohlad pre lepsi prehlad v hre. No povedzte, bude osobitejsi stadion na Slovesnku?


----------



## SunshineBB

Stadion MFK Dukla v Radvani

Vykopove prace po dvoch stranach tam kde budu stat nove tribuny (pravdepodobne)


----------



## figliar

Mal by som otázku do pléna ohľadom povinnej prírodnej trávy od sezóny 2022-23. Bude naozaj vyžadovaný 100 perc.prirodný povrch? Lebo čo som sa dočítal tak väčšina veľkoklubov dnes hrá na hybridnom povrchu Grassmaster ktorý je kombináciou umelých vlákien a prírodnej trávy kôli lepšej odolnosti a ľahšej údržbe:





GrassMaster - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Myslím že o niečo podobné sa snaží aj Trnava kde tiež nastrelovali umelé vlákna do prírodnej trávy. Tiež ma napadla kacírska myšlienka či by Žilina a Trenčín nemohli vyjebabrať s nariadením tak že by do umelky sem tam nalepili nejaké tie steblá trávy 
Ale vážne, ide mi hlavne o to že futbal ktorý sledujeme v premier League a LM sa podľa všetkého hrá na akože prírodnej tráve ktorú však vystužuje umelka bez ktorej by tam tiež mali niekedy riadnu oráčinu. Preto ma napadlo či to nariadenie SFZ rozlišuje 100 perc.prírodné a hybridné typy povrchov.


----------



## jirky

figliar said:


> Mal by som otázku do pléna ohľadom povinnej prírodnej trávy od sezóny 2022-23. Bude naozaj vyžadovaný 100 perc.prirodný povrch? Lebo čo som sa dočítal tak väčšina veľkoklubov dnes hrá na hybridnom povrchu Grassmaster ktorý je kombináciou umelých vlákien a prírodnej trávy kôli lepšej odolnosti a ľahšej údržbe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassMaster - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myslím že o niečo podobné sa snaží aj Trnava kde tiež nastrelovali umelé vlákna do prírodnej trávy. Tiež ma napadla kacírska myšlienka či by Žilina a Trenčín nemohli vyjebabrať s nariadením tak že by do umelky sem tam nalepili nejaké tie steblá trávy
> Ale vážne, ide mi hlavne o to že futbal ktorý sledujeme v premier League a LM sa podľa všetkého hrá na akože prírodnej tráve ktorú však vystužuje umelka bez ktorej by tam tiež mali niekedy riadnu oráčinu. Preto ma napadlo či to nariadenie SFZ rozlišuje 100 perc.prírodné a hybridné typy povrchov.


Pokial ma pamat neklame, tak hybridne su dovolene tusim do nejakeho % umeleho vlakna. Cize klasicky zosilnena 5ka resp 16ka


----------



## figliar

Nemal som na mysli percentualny pomer z hladiska percent plochy. Teda ci patka/sesnastka mozu byt este umele. Top teamy pokial viem maju CELY povrch hybridny t.j. z vacsej casti umely z dovodov ktore som uviedol. Mal som na mysli percenta co s tyka pomeru prirodnej a umelej travy celkovo. Treba si uvedomit ze >>>cele<<< ihrisko je v Barcelone, Chelsea, Milane atd. do znacnej miery vystuzene umelymi vlaknami a je to v podstate umelka cize je na mieste otazka ci chceme mat v nasich klimatickych podmienkach v Michalovciach, Ruzomberku, Ziline atd. 100 percent prirodny povrch lebo mne to nedava zmysel. A neobstoji ani argument o europskych poharoch kedze ako som uviedol top teams maju z velkej casti umely povrch.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Stadion MFK Dukla v Radvani
> 
> Vykopove prace po dvoch stranach tam kde budu stat nove tribuny (pravdepodobne)
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]


Existuje nejaky obrazok ako by to malo v buducnosti vyzerat?


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> To z tohto pohladu bude naosobitejsi stadion v Banskej Bystrici. Tam bude aj beton, aj nasyp,aj rovne aj v obluku, aj kryte aj nekryte, aj travnik aj tartan. A budu nove nevytahane sedacky to sa bude ayozovi pacit  este aj na tych novych sedackach bude bud napadane listie, nasrate od vtakov, jazierko po dazdoch, alebo plesnive a zarastene machom. A kto ma stastie ten v tombole vyhra podsedacik Dukla pre cisty zadok a dalekohlad pre lepsi prehlad v hre. No povedzte, bude osobitejsi stadion na Slovesnku?


Pravdupovediac, vyfabrikoval si mi usmev na mojej pochmurnej tvari (co sa hocikomu nepodari),.........ale noh, mozno to nebude az take strasidelne.
Jak Zilina, Slovan, ako Spartak ci DS sa postavili s roznymi nedostatkami, ALE...... zatial to vsetko vyzera celkom k svetu. Ak by sa KE a Trencin dostavali do konca, dalo by sa povedat, ze na SK budeme mat celkom sympaticke stadioniky. Vzdy som mal tušenie ze Stiavnicky budu ako to v Ostrave, ale aj ked som sa mylil, az take zle ako to malujes na stenu to snad nebude


----------



## SunshineBB

Nebude to zlo. Samozrejme vzdy vidime ako to mohlo byt, keby. Ale v konecnom dosledku to bude fajn. S nedostatkami, ale ja sa tesim ako napreduje stavba a tesim sa na prvy zapas Dukly na nom a nech to bude vyzerat akokolvek v tom momente mi to bude jedno.


----------



## eddieivo

Tak Nitra je zachranena. To je asi dobre.


----------



## Solo77

Tej farbe absolútne tiež nechápem,asi cena??? Oveľa lepšie by ukázala žlto-modra kombinácia. Búde všetko na sedenie. Čakalo sa na peniaze na tretiu etapu, respektíve či to odhlasuje mestské zastupiteľstvo. Teraz to dokončia už na multifunkčnu halu aj s vzduchotechnikou...Ako lacné to nebolo skoro 8mil


----------



## Solo77

ayoz said:


> Z informácií, ktoré mám by mala byť zastrešená aspoň časť. Aj v tej reportáži hovorili o kategórii UEFA 3, ktorá vyžaduje myslím 4000 krytých miest.


Teoretický by sa to dalo zastrešiť nejakou ľahkou zavestnou strechou oproti hlavnej tribúny. Len či bude na to?


----------



## iQual

nejaký ten ďalší Košický update z dneška, zdroj KFA facebook :


----------



## Jojco

Bránky už stoja, už stačí len čiary nakresliť a môžu hrať na štrku


----------



## DiegoPele

https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22450466/slovensky-mnichov-i-unikatna-tribuna-v-kosiciach-a-presove-stavaju-stadiony.html?ref=w_neprehl


----------



## Azbest

DiegoPele said:


> https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22450466/slovensky-mnichov-i-unikatna-tribuna-v-kosiciach-a-presove-stavaju-stadiony.html?ref=w_neprehl


Vie tu niekto hodit cely clanok? Dik


----------



## Hansi von

Azbest said:


> Vie tu niekto hodit cely clanok? Dik


paci sa...

Beží predposledná minúta ligového ťaháku medzi Prešovom a Košicami. Stav je nerozhodný 1:1 a takmer päťtisíc divákov vo Futbal Tatran aréne sleduje snahu oboch tímov strhnúť víťazstvo na svoju stranu.
Väčšina z vyše osemtisíc divákov v Košickej futbalovej aréne jasá. Domáci tím si v ostro sledovanom derby poradil s Prešovom 3:1.
Aj takéto správy by mohli slovenské médiá v budúcnosti prinášať.
K tomu, aby sa tak stalo, sú potrebné dve zásadné veci.
Prvou je návrat oboch tradičných bášt do najvyššej súťaže.
A druhou výstavba nových futbalových štadiónov v krajských mestách na východe republiky.
Tú v oboch prípadoch sprevádzajú problémy, termíny dokončenia sa posúvajú a futbaloví fanúšikovia horia nedočkavosťou.
O to viac, keď vidia, že Bratislava, Trnava či Dunajská Streda už majú moderné futbalové stánky, nehovoriac o iných krajinách, vrátane tých okolitých.
Ako vlastne budú vyzerať štadióny v Košiciach a Prešove?
Košická futbalová aréna (KFA) má dnes už jasné kontúry.
Výstavba štadióna finišuje s prvou etapou, do ktorej boli presunuté aj niektoré práce z druhej a tretej etapy.
Stavebné práce majú byť ukončené do konca augusta, s kolaudáciou sa ráta v októbri.
Pôvodne vysúťažená suma 19,47 mil. eur bez DPH časom narástla o 1,37 mil. eur.
K tomu treba prirátať približne 1,6 mil. eur na vnútorné vybavenie štadióna a spustenie trávnika.
Hoci do výstavby už bolo investovaných viac než 15 miliónov eur, stále nie je isté, odkiaľ pritečie zvyšných zhruba päť miliónov eur, potrebných na kompletné dokončenie štadióna.
„Ak chceme aby štadión, ako jediný na východe Slovenska, spĺňal najvyššiu kategóriu UEFA 4, potrebujeme dobudovať tribúny za bránami. Mesto už investovalo veľa peňazí a očakávame, že nás podporí vláda i Slovenský futbalový zväz. Dostali sme štvormiliónovú dotáciu, ale tá nestačí. Iné mestá boli podporené oveľa vyššou sumou,“ vraví Marcel Gibóda, viceprimátor mesta Košice a predseda predstavenstva akciovej spoločnosti KFA, ktorá je z vyše 99 percent vlastnená mestom.
V prípade získania potrebných financií by kompletný štadión mohol byť podľa neho hotový najneskôr v roku 2022.
Pôvodná prognóza o ukončení prvej etapy v roku 2019 a celej výstavby v roku 2020 sa už s určitosťou nenaplní.
*Peniaze by boli, štadión stále nerastie*
Výstavba prešovského štadióna v porovnaní s Košicami zaostáva.
Nový futbalový stánok v metropole Šariša, ktorý bude oproti pôvodnej hracej ploche sčasti posunutý, mal byť pôvodne hotový v júni 2018.
Neskôr sa hovorilo o kolaudácii v roku 2020.
Taký bol aj pôvodný termín na vyčerpanie 2,4 miliónovej dotácie ministerstva školstva, poskytovanej prostredníctvom SFZ.
V januári 2018 sa však ešte len začalo s búraním oválu pôvodného štadióna.
Po korekciách v projekte a vypustení napríklad podzemného parkoviska sa sumu 19,5 milióna bez DPH podarilo okresať na 13,5 mil. eur.
Medzičasom narástla na 14,6 mil. eur.
Projekt sa musel prerábať aj po prijatí smernice, podľa ktorej sa súťažné zápasy v pôsobnosti SFZ nebudú môcť od sezóny 2022/23 hrávať na ihriskách s umelou trávou.
Pôvodne sa v Prešove rátalo práve s takýmto povrchom.
Proces verejného obstarávania sa musel zopakovať a až po jeho zavŕšení bude možné hovoriť o konečnej cene.
V štruktúrach spoločnosti Futbal Tatran aréna (FTA) zodpovednej za výstavbu, s 51-percentným podielom mesta a 49-percentným samosprávneho kraja, došlo nedávno k personálnym zmenám a termín dostavby štadióna sa znova posúval, hovorí sa o jari 2022.
Klubu i fanúšikom nepridáva na pokoji ani stále nedoriešená otázka ohľadom ďalšieho fungovania Tatrana.
Zaujímavo až bizarne vyznieva skutočnosť, že kým v Košiciach vládne napriek chýbajúcim financiám čulý stavebný ruch, v Prešove je to opačne.
Finančné krytie by malo byť zabezpečené, proces výstavby nového štadióna sa ale okrem búracích prác v teréne stále nerozbehol.
*Moderné zázemie hlavnej tribúny*
KFA bude pozostávať zo štadióna s vyhrievanou hracou plochou a tréningových ihrísk, kde má vyrásť akadémia.
Tribúny A a C už stoja, za bránami majú vyrásť tribúny B a D.
Podzemné podlažie hlavnej tribúny obsahuje šatne pre hráčov, rozhodcov, delegátov, priestory ošetrovne, dopingovej kontroly, tlačovkovú miestnosť i mix zónu.
Na prvom nadzemnom podlaží sa okrem vstupov nachádza VIP sektor i zázemie pre gastro, na druhom sú priestory pre administratívu, novinárov, fotografov, na treťom skyboxy, TV štúdiá, réžia prenosov i velín pre bezpečnosť.
Štvrté podlažie je určené na prístup kameramanov k hlavnej kamerovej plošine. Nad hlavnou tribúnou budú rozmiestnené tri plošiny, nad ostatnými po jednej.
Aj hlavná tribúna Futbal Tatran arény bude pozostávať z jedného podzemného podlažia a štyroch nadzemných.
Štadión doplnia tribúny B, C a D.
V priestore hlavnej tribúny bude vytvorené zázemie pre štyri mužstvá, rozhodcov, delegátov, usporiadateľov, SBS a športového lekára.
Nad ním má byť situovaný priestor pre novinárov, fotografov a televízne štúdiá.
Na treťom nadzemnom podlaží sú navrhnuté VIP priestory i ubytovacie miestnosti a na najvyššom skyboxy, boxy komentátorov, administratívne priestory a technické zázemie.
*Prioritou šport a čo najmenšia strata*
Moderné futbalové štadióny majú už v súčasnosti multifunkčný charakter. Z ekonomického hľadiska je to veľmi dôležité.
„Zo skúseností, ktoré mám, všetky štadióny na Slovensku vyrábajú stratu. A nielen na Slovensku. Je dôležité nastaviť vzťahy tak, aby to bolo funkčné,“ upozorňuje Gibóda.
Náklady na fungovanie KFA bez zápasových dní budú podľa neho predstavovať 600 až 650-tisíc eur ročne a strata sa môže pohybovať na úrovni 300-tisíc eur.
Zároveň ale zdôrazňuje: „Všetky iné aktivity sú problematické z hľadiska udržiavania trávnika. Existuje veľa príkladov, kde sa doňho po koncertoch zaviedla infekcia alebo sa nenávratne poškodil. Treba s tým narábať opatrne, na koncerty si napríklad prenajať rohože. Založenie finálnej vrstvy trávnika nás vyjde na 150-tisíc eur, takže to nie je malá položka.“
Ako jedno z možných riešení vidí predseda predstavenstva KFA využívanie plôch (parkoviská, zázemie štadióna) aj pre iné akcie, či multifunkčnú halu, ak vyrastie v tesnej blízkosti.
Ako plánujú využívať štadión na Šariši?
„Pre mesto Prešov je prioritou, aby slúžil v prvom rade na športové účely. Ostatné typy podujatí, ktoré sa môžu realizovať na hracej ploche, budú závisieť od zmluvy medzi mestom Prešov a budúcim prevádzkovateľom štadióna. V tejto chvíli je predčasné hovoriť o tom, kto ním bude,“ povedal nám hovorca mesta Prešov Vladimír Tomek.
*Kapacita je dostatočná. Na ligu určite*
Po prvotnej vizualizácii projektov sa objavovali aj nespokojné hlasy.
Tvrdili, že kapacita štadiónov je pre druhé a tretie najväčšie slovenské mesto, najmä ak tam ma v budúcnosti zavítať aj reprezentácia, nedostatočná.
Podľa kompetentných však treba brať ohľad na udržateľnosť a rentabilnosť.
„Myslím si, že kapacita takmer 13-tisíc je na ligové zápasy určite dostatočná. Ak by sa ju podarilo častejšie vypredávať, bolo by to super, pretože by to znamenalo, že štadión by sa viac blížil k ekonomickej sebestačnosti,“ tvrdí Gibóda.
V prípade plného dostavania štadióna je ambíciou futbalového zväzu podľa košického viceprimátora priniesť do metropoly východu dva zápasy seniorskej i mládežníckej reprezentácie ročne.
Aj prešovská radnica schvaľuje veľkosť tamojšieho futbalového štadióna. Argumentuje číslami.
„Navrhovaná kapacita štadióna je optimálna vzhľadom k priemernej návštevnosti futbalových zápasov na Slovensku, ktorá sa v súčasnosti pohybuje v rozmedzí od 1 500 do 2 000 návštevníkov. V minulosti, keď hral 1. FC Tatran na pôvodnom ihrisku, sa pohybovala na úrovni tri až tri a pol tisíc ľudí. Kapacita tak bude určite postačovať pre všetkých fanúšikov, ktorí budú chcieť sledovať zápasy naživo priamo na štadióne,“ vraví Tomek.
*Tatran alebo klub v najvyššej lige*
Prešovský futbal, to je značka Tatran.
Hoci momentálne sa potáca v tretej lige, najstarší klub na Slovensku má našliapnuté k tomu, aby hrával na novom štadióne.
„Pôsobiť na ňom bude futbalový klub, ktorý bude hrať v meste najvyššiu ligu,“ potvrdil Tomek.
K dispozícii má byť kaviareň prístupná z exteriéru a tiež niekoľko občerstvovacích zariadení.
„Chýbať nebudú ani ostatné prvky, ktoré sú v súčasnosti štandardom na každom modernom futbalovom štadióne,“ uviedol hovorca prešovskej radnice.
Futbal Tatran aréna v tradičných zeleno-bielych farbách má zároveň obsahovať prvky, ktoré ju budú odlišovať od iných štadiónov na Slovensku.
„Prešov má výnimočnú futbalovú tradíciu. V snahe nadviazať na ňu bola navrhnutá dizajnovo unikátna hlavná tribúna štadióna, ktorá bude jedinečná svojím architektonickým prevedením, pretože nebude kopírovať žiadnu inú futbalovú arénu v rámci Európy,“ doplnil Tomek.
*FC Košice áno, Lokomotíva zatiaľ nie*
„V súčasnosti jednáme s FC Košice, ktorý prejavil záujem. To, či na štadióne budú hrať aj iné kluby, závisí od dohody. Lokomotíva aktuálne nedosahuje vyššie parametre, ale ja by som bol len rád, ak by sa tu napríklad po vzore Mníchova striedali dva kluby. Šatní i zázemia je na štadióne dostatok a myslím si, že by to privítali aj futbaloví fanúšikovia,“ vyhlásil Gibóda.
Trávnik, ktorý budovala firma majúca skúsenosti z Ruska či arabských krajín, obsahuje drenážnu vrstvu i odkanalizovanie, je doň navezený piesok a chýba mu ešte vrstva humusu i zasiatie samotnej trávy.
Kedy by sa teda mohol v KFA hrať prvý zápas?
„Nebyť hygienických opatrení i ekonomických dosahov korony, v prípade vyriešenia financovania minimálne interiérového vybavenia by sme sa mohli baviť o budúcom roku. Záležať bude od toho, v akom stave bude v septembri až decembri rozpočet mesta i štátu. Všetky kontrakty vrátane trávnika riešime tak, že ak nie v roku 2021, tak v roku 2022 by malo dôjsť k jeho spusteniu,“ tvrdí košický viceprimátor.
Aj jemu sme položili otázku, aké špecifikum štadióna v porovnaní s inými by vyzdvihol.
„Zaujímavý je svojou vonkajšou konštrukciou, ak bude dokončený celý. A môže byť nasvietený podobne ako spomínaný mníchovský štadión. Vyzdvihol by som tiež to, že ho kompletne stavia samospráva mesta a v prepočte na jedno sedadlo to vychádza na najlacnejší štadión na Slovensku,“ upozornil Gibóda.
Pri plnej kapacite štadióna má ísť v priemere o sumu 1 649 eur na jedno sedadlo, pri odrátaní infraštruktúry, ako parkoviská, prístupové komunikácie a tréningové ihriská klesne na 1 276 eur.
*Ťahá sa to dlho. Je najvyšší čas*
Futbalové veličiny, ktoré sa zaslúžili o výrazné úspechy Prešova i Košíc nielen na domácej, ale i medzinárodnej scéne, výstavbu nových futbalových štadiónov schvaľujú.
A zhodujú sa najmä v jednom – nech už stoja!
„Dôvody poznám a ak mám povedať za seba, štadión už mal dávno stáť. Videl som veľa makiet, ako by mal vyzerať, ale nikdy sa nestaval. A to, či bude mať kapacitu šesť alebo desaťtisíc, nie je až také podstatné. Možno sa bude dať rozšíriť,“ myslí si ikona prešovského Tatrana a niekdajší kapitán slovenskej reprezentácie Stanislav Varga.
„Teším sa, keď si sadnem na nový štadión a pozriem si kvalitný zápas. Už je najvyšší čas. Košice si to zaslúžia a ťahá sa to dlho,“ pridáva sa Miroslav Sovič, jeho niekdajší spoluhráč z národného tímu a pilier 1. FC Košice v období, keď tigri vládli slovenskému futbalu.
Ako hráč zažil Sovič Všešportový areál i štadión Lokomotívy. Ako vníma veľkosť KFA?
„Bol by som rád, keby tu bola liga čo najskôr a hrali sa také zápasy, že kapacita by bola nedostačujúca. Radšej ale nech je 5-tisícový štadión plný a s výbornou atmosférou, ako by mal byť 30-tisícový a prázdny,“ poznamenal.
*Porovnanie nechajú na fanúšikov*
O type hracej plochy majú jasno.
„Ja by som vždy preferoval prírodný trávnik a už to, že sa začalo uvažovať o umelom, nebolo dobré. Futbal by sa mal hrať na prírodnej tráve a nemyslím si, že tak ako to urobili Trenčín i Žilina, je správna voľba,“ vraví Varga.
Sovič s ním súhlasí.
„Jednoznačne. Vyrastali sme na prírodnej tráve, ktorá je úplne iná ako umelá. Aj z hľadiska zdravia hráčov.“
Pri otázke o tom, ktorý štadión bude lepší, sa do tradičných košicko-prešovských prekáračiek nepustili.
„Ja to tak neberiem a myslím si, že ani hráči. My budeme radi, keď tie štadióny budú v prvom rade stáť. A rivalitu nechám na fanúšikov, nech to porovnajú,“ usmial sa Sovič.
Varga kontroval v podobnom duchu.
„Neviem povedať, ktorý bude lepší alebo horší, každý štadión má svoje špecifiká. Košičania ho tiež ešte nemajú dostavaný, majú iba dve tribúny. Dúfam, že oba štadióny sa dostavajú, budú povedzme ako v Dunajskej Strede a nebudú medzi tribúnami diery.“
*Top vo svete: Manchester, Liverpool, Celtic*
Na záver sme nakukli do sveta. Ktorý štadión je absolútna jednotka?
„Všetky veľké mužstvá majú vynikajúce štadióny. Ide skôr o to, aká je na nich atmosféra. Camp Nou v Barcelone je krásny a najväčší štadión na akom som hral, ale atmosférou sa s Liverpoolom, Celticom, alebo aj Rangers nedá porovnať,“ priznal Stanislav Varga, aktuálne kouč Banskej Bystrice, kde tiež musí riešiť dočasný azyl svojho mužstva počas rekonštrukcie štadióna na Štiavničkách.
„Určite sú to štadióny Manchestru United, Liverpoolu, Celticu Glasgow či Juventusu. Všade išlo o plné futbalové chrámy a sú to zážitky na celý život. Ak si mám vybrať len jeden, neviem sa rozhodnúť medzi Manchestrom a Liverpoolom. Atmosféra tam bola taká, že sme sa so spoluhráčmi nepočuli na päť metrov, ľudia od prvej do deväťdesiatej minúty spievali. Futbal v týchto krajinách je náboženstvo a atmosféra z tribún sa prenáša aj na ihrisko,“ dodal Miroslav Sovič, tréner kategórie U17 v FC Košice.
*Každý chce čo najväčší štadión, ale...*
Kapacita oboch štadiónov, Košickej futbalovej arény i Futbal Tatran arény, rezonovala, pochopiteľne, aj na pôde Slovenského futbalového zväzu.
Čo si o tom myslí technický riaditeľ SFZ Štefan Tarkovič?
Sú cifry takmer 13-tisíc pre Košice a necelých 6 a pol tisíc pre Prešov dostačujúce?
„Ja osobne si myslím, že áno. Každý by si asi prial čo najväčší štadión, ale je potrebné myslieť aj na jeho každodennú prevádzku a možné využitie. Každý projekt by sa mal podľa mňa postaviť tak, aby bol dlhodobo udržateľný,“ povedal nám.
*Fakty*
*Košická futbalová aréna (KFA)*
Kapacita: 12 658 miest, prvá etapa 5 572 miest
Kategória: UEFA 4, prvá etapa UEFA 3
Trávnik: prírodný
Termín dokončenia: október 2020 - prvá etapa, rok 2022 (?) - druhá a tretia etapa
Cena: 20,82 mil. € bez DPH (stavebná časť) + 1,6 mil. € bez DPH (vnútorné vybavenie)
Dotácia: 4 mil. €
*Futbal Tatran aréna (FTA)*
Kapacita: 6 448 miest, 1 521 hlavná tribúna
Kategória: UEFA 4
Trávnik: prírodná
Termín dokončenia: jar 2022 (?)
Cena: 14,6 mil. € bez DPH, konečná cena bude známa po verejnom obstarávaní
Dotácia: 2,4 mil. €


----------



## Adik1337

Priebežná správa z výstavby KFA za obdobie jún 2020 + nejaké fotky








Priebežná správa o priebehu prác stavby Košickej futbalovej arény za jún 2020


Informácia o priebehu výstavby prác za dané časové obdobie obsahuje informácie o inžinierskej činnosti a realizácii stavebných objektov počas epidémie korona vírusu




www.kosice.sk


----------



## ayoz

Ten Prešov je somarina, že UEFA 4, keďže nemá 8000 kapacitu.


----------



## figliar

^
Presne tak, ale aj keby mali 8 tisíc kapacitu tak problém by bola SEDa oproti hlavnej a za bránami. Toto ma napadlo aj pri nitrianskych ambíciách hrať ligu majstrov 
Aj keby zdvihli kapacitu nad 8k tak UEFA4 požaduje aj veci ako vybavenie tribún a celkové zázemie okolo štadióna. Opravte ma ak sa mýlim ale podľa mňa SEDa môže ísť max. na kategóriu 3

EDIT:
Zdá sa že betónové konštrukcie tribún nie sú explicitne požadované v podmienkach na kategóriu 4. Ale splniť so SEDou niektoré ďalšie požiadavky je podľa mňa slušné scifi posúďte sami...





UEFA stadium categories - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Zvlášť požiadavka "Additional camera platforms" mi pri SEdách v Nitre, Prešove, Poprade, Senici atď príde ako z ríše fantázie. Myslíte že by tieto štadióny teoreticky mohli dosiahnuť na štvorku?


----------



## jirky

Figliar - v PO nebude seda, uz sa to tu rozoberalo, ale taktiez ani nebude kategoria 4.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ked tak rozpravate o kategorii 4, a v reportazi rtvs sa spomenula kapacita v BB 7380 sedaciek, co je malicko do 8000, tak ma napada ci aj stiavnicky je mozne v buducnosti upravit na kategoriu 4, napriek nasypu napr.?Alebo tu systematicky budujeme nove stadiony, ktore budu navzdy zabetonovane v 3 kategorii?


----------



## figliar

Pozeral som miesto wikipedie priamo najnovšie predpisy UEFA z roku 2018


https://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/uefaorg/Stadium&Security/01/48/48/85/1484885_DOWNLOAD.pdf


a pre Štiavničky by nemal byť problém atletický ovál ani veľkosť ihriská t.j. štandardných 105x68 tam asi vopchajú. Ale sú tam dosť prísne požiadavky napr.na osvetlenie, komentátorské a TV kamerové stanovištia alebo na strážené VIP parkovacie miesta, zrejme hlavne pre bezpečnosť rozhodcov 
Takže ak by to BB zdvihli na 8k tak podľa mňa tam asi teoretická šanca na category 4 je


----------



## jirky

Problem so 4kou bude, kedze najvacsie rozdiely medzi 3 a 4, su v pocte komentatorskych boxov, vip miest, vip priestorov (party miestnosti, tusim az 400m2), televiznych miestnosti a podobne. Cize pokial nemas velku tribunu so zazemim tak bez sance. Pozri sa ako vyzeraju hlavne tribuny v BA, KE, DS a TN vsetko zapratane VIPkami a miestami pre media


----------



## figliar

A toto presne som vytkol tej rekonštrukcii už dávno... Aké sú dlhodobé výhody vs nevýhody prestavby tej starej bystrickej tribúny oproti fungl novej okrem iného náklady na prevádzku atď. A tie požiadavky na 4ku by tam bolo sakra ťažké splniť.
Ale nalejme si čistého vína, o nejakú kategóriu 4 ani zápasy reprezentácie sudruhom z SNS a KSSmeru nikdy nešlo. Prioritou pre nich bolo vždy ojebať ich jednoduchších voličov a uliať si peniažky zo štátnej kasy a eurofondov do vlastného vrecka.


----------



## SunshineBB

To je az smiesne ze pomaly najvacsou prekazkou pre realizaciu vaznejdieho futbaloveho zapasu nie je ihrisko alebo bezpecnost divakov ale vip miesta a party miestnosti. 

Futbal, sport pracovnej triedy.


----------



## jirky

Bohuzial, bejvavalo. Teraz je ako vravis, o VIPkach. Tiez mi navrela zila na krku ked som prvykrat videl podrobnosti projektu u nas v PO, sopa pre 6500 ludi, ale 9 skyboxov musi byt...


----------



## ayoz

Pretože na bezpečnosť divákov a ihrisko sa myslí už v nižších kategóriách.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Pretože na bezpečnosť divákov a ihrisko sa myslí už v nižších kategóriách.


Pointa je v tom ze ihrisko a bezpecnost divakov mozes mat na 100% urovni, ale pride nejaky pre tvoj klub historicky zapas s europskym velkoklubom a tvoje muzstvo ho musi hrat niekde 100 km daleko na inom stadione lebo nemame dostatocne VIP priestory. Napr.

Tu dostava heslo “Against modern football” skutocny vyznam. Ale je to boj s veternymi mlynmi.


----------



## DiegoPele

Mozno je problem, ze nikde vo svete sa nestavaju stadiony s takou nizkou kapacitou s ambiciou ist na 4ku. Tak je jasne, ze potom ten xy VIPiek na 8tisicovom stadione kole oci. Problem je v nasich projektoch a nie v pravidlach...


----------



## SunshineBB

Myslis ze stavaju strechu ktora pri vacsom vetre zavali a zabije stovky ludi ci ako to mam chapat?


----------



## ayoz

Tak strechy padli aj na iných štadiónoch, dokonca aj na nových a určite ich nestavali naschvál tak. Každopádne, mne príde strecha štandardná, tak verím, že vydrží aj vietor.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Tak strechy padli aj na iných štadiónoch, dokonca aj na nových a určite ich nestavali naschvál tak. Každopádne, mne príde strecha štandardná, tak verím, že vydrží aj vietor.


Zase nebud mudry ked ti to tak musim napisat. Ta strecha musi mat jasny staticky vypocet, podobnych konstrukcii som sa na skole napocital aj ja. Strechy mozno padaju, ale vzdy ide o vynimocnu situaciu, a skor na halach. Urcite netreba mat ziadne obavy.


----------



## KingBrouza

SunshineBB said:


> Zase nebud mudry ked ti to tak musim napisat. Ta strecha musi mat jasny staticky vypocet, podobnych konstrukcii som sa na skole napocital aj ja. Strechy mozno padaju, ale vzdy ide o vynimocnu situaciu, a skor na halach. Urcite netreba mat ziadne obavy.


Hmmm, to vazne?








Z rozostavaného štadióna v Trenčíne odleteli plechy. Poškodili budovu univerzity


Odtrhnuté plechy z tribúny futbalového štadióna poškodili aj fasádu neďalekej univerzity.




futbal.pravda.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

Co maju odtrhnute plechy z neskolaudovaneho staveniska spolocne s pevnostou a statikou strechy? 

btw

Stiavnicky. Bol som vcera, nefotil som, zbytocne. Rusny pohyb, vela ludi, na hracej ploche stale prebiehaju este dost hrube prace, bagre, valce. Hlavnou zmenou je masivne vysekanie buriny a krikov po obvode celeho ovalu, stadion sa krasne cely ukazal aj zvonka. Okrem toho je rusny pohyb aj na hlavnej tribune ale zatial bez viditelnych vonkajsich zmien.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Biker Filip Čilik predstavil nový projekt v areáli SIM. Na prenajatej ploche 13 OOO štvorcov vyrastie špičkový BMX areal
[Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas


----------



## Pali_PO

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Biker Filip Čilik predstavil nový projekt v areáli SIM. Na prenajatej ploche 13 OOO štvorcov vyrastie špičkový BMX areal
> [Slovakia] Štadióny a arény | Stadiums and arenas


Máš pls nejaký link s vizualizáciou?


----------



## KingBrouza

SunshineBB said:


> Co maju odtrhnute plechy z neskolaudovaneho staveniska spolocne s pevnostou a statikou strechy?
> 
> btw
> 
> Stiavnicky. Bol som vcera, nefotil som, zbytocne. Rusny pohyb, vela ludi, na hracej ploche stale prebiehaju este dost hrube prace, bagre, valce. Hlavnou zmenou je masivne vysekanie buriny a krikov po obvode celeho ovalu, stadion sa krasne cely ukazal aj zvonka. Okrem toho je rusny pohyb aj na hlavnej tribune ale zatial bez viditelnych vonkajsich zmien.


Precitaj si cely clanok:
„Pri stredajšej (19. 6.) búrke došlo k odtrhnutiu časti konštrukcie novobudovanej tribúny futbalového štadióna, ktorá poškodila časť strechy dekanátu fakulty sociálno-ekonomických vzťahov a fasádu auly. Rozsah škôd, našťastie, nie je veľký, pretože k udalosti došlo v noci. K ohrozeniu ľudí neprišlo,“ uviedol Habánik. 

V predoslej diskusii padla otazka ci ta strecha je(bude) bezpecna pocas burky(vichrice). Na konstrukciu strechy boli namontovane vlnite plechy a nevidim, ze by po tom incidente doslo k naprave. Statika je jedna vec, bezpecnost ludi druha.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pali-PO . V spravodajstve MY Turiec z 26.7: najdeš článok i vizualizácie. Ono to bude dosť veľké - na medzinárodné preteky. Ešte lepšie si dať TVTuriec - a v športe si najdeš reportáž s Filipom. Držím palce...


----------



## figliar

Ohľadom obáv o konštrukciu strechy v TN len pripomínam že v podstate rovnaký typ má aj MOL aréna v DS akuráť že tam je vyššia kapacita t.j. 12.700 oproti našej plánovanej 10.500 a ako som spomínal stavia to tá istá firma. Na tejto foto z výstavby to je dobre vidieť - aj osvetlenie, väzníky aj to uchytenie vzadu mi príde totožné ako u nás.








Tak snáď som vás ukľudnil 

EDIT: porovnával som to podrobnejšie a ten spôsob ukotvenia väzníkov je tam predsa len trochu iný, no ale snáď vedia čo robia.


----------



## ayoz

Tak hádam tam v rámci šetrenia nedali nejaký úspornejší systém.


----------



## havrancek

na fotke z DS vidno, ze kovove nosniky strechy su uchytene o beton z boku.. v TN su nosniky strechy postavene NA pilieroch a viditelne je cela konstrukcia vyvazovana spojmi v zadnej casti, ktora precnieva "za stadion" + je este uchytena tycami znova o prefabrikat.. 
ak strechu podfukne v DS, musel by ten vietor zlomit betonove nosniky.. v TN mu na nestastie staci ovela menej

len dufam, ze vedia co robia.. aj ked stale mam pochybnost, najma, ked vieme, ze nemaju peniaze na rozhadzovanie a setria, kde sa len da


----------



## figliar

Áno presne ten rozdiel s uchytením som myslel. Som IT-čkár takže o statike moc neviem ale je tento spôsob až tak neobvyklý? Mimochodom v Košiciach tá konštrukcia tiež prečnieva až "za štatión" a zdá sa mi že nosniky su tiež na pilieroch:








Ale pozeral som stránku projektanta trenčianskeho štadióna...








STAVOKOV spol. s. r. o.







stavokov.sk




... a v portfóliu majú veľké oceľové konštrukcie, mosty a podobne, vyberám:

výroba oceľovej konštrukcie v Katare o hm. 750 ton
oceľová konštrukcia štadióna hm. 609 ton
strecha haly pre národné tenisové centrum
dráhy v zábavných centrách
heliport vo Viedni
Takže skôr by som si tipol že prútovku vedia vypočítať správne (aspoň dúfam)


----------



## SunshineBB

To tu naozaj este stale na zaklade nejakych fotiek riesite statitku strechy TN stadiona? Akoze verim tomu, ze kazdy z Vas v tom co robi, je dobry a je odbornik, ale pokial niekto z Vas nie je stavebny inzinier z dhorocnou praxou alebo rovno statik, tak taketo laicke porovnavanie zo strechou v DS, KE alebo kontrola predoslychi realizacii projektanta je vyslovene urazajuce voci ludom, ktori na tom pracuju.


----------



## figliar

Súhlasím že treba dôverovať odborníkom, ja som sem tie predošlé realizácie spomenul aby bolo jasné že to neprojektoval nejaký začiatočník (po argumente o podfúknutí strechy) čiže naopak podpora projektanta to je celé.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> To tu naozaj este stale na zaklade nejakych fotiek riesite statitku strechy TN stadiona? Akoze verim tomu, ze kazdy z Vas v tom co robi, je dobry a je odbornik, ale pokial niekto z Vas nie je stavebny inzinier z dhorocnou praxou alebo rovno statik, tak taketo laicke porovnavanie zo strechou v DS, KE alebo kontrola predoslychi realizacii projektanta je vyslovene urazajuce voci ludom, ktori na tom pracuju.


Neber to tak osobne


----------



## eMKejx

nikde nevidim ale v Radvani sa nam uz "orie" na ihrisku. Je niekde vizualizacia ako to tam bude vypadat? Skyboxy viem ze nemam cakat, ale predsa bude aj nejaka prerabka miest pre divakov, nechcel som napisat tribuny...


----------



## ayoz

Sme to tu dávali už aspoň 3x, rovnako aj do BB threadu. Hľadaj.


----------



## ayoz

Naď dnes dal príspevok k rekonštrukcii Štiavničiek. Nič nové nepovedal, len zase kopol do SNS a Pellegriniho, ale vyzerá to, že mu na tom projekte záleží a chce ho prerobiť, aby to bol v rámci možností aspoň obstojný štadión. Čiže zrejme sa rekonštrukcia predĺži, ale myslím, že to za to stojí.

Toto mal byť zrejme pôvodný projekt SNS, pričom na ňom jasne vidno, že to nesedí s vizualizáciou. Ak tomu dobre rozumiem, tak sedačky sú len ten žlto-červený priestor.


----------



## SunshineBB

To je absolutny SNSacky ojeb. Snad ten Nad nieco vyrokuje.

Ja som dnes rano bol pozriet.

Hlavna tribuna ma mam pocit novy nater strechy( smotanova biela), stlpov a novinarskych balkonov v duklistickej bordovej, ale nedam za to ruku do ohna (vid foto)

Na hracej ploche culy stavebny ruch aj v sobotu rano, ale v tejto faze nejake viditelne zmeny este nevidno ( inak zaujimalo by ma ci draha bude hneda alebo modra a aky je v tom vlastne rozdiel, modra by mi stymovala viac)

Co sa tyka ovalu, od brany napravo maju pripravene kari siete, ktore vsak boli len polozene, neboli pozvezovane, cize tazko povedat ci ich tam odlozili do takeho provokativneho stavu alebo naozaj idu zacat betonovat spodok. To by imho znamenalo ze oval sa nebura ani oproti hlavnej a nejaka nova tribuna so zazemim zatial nehrozi.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vzdy ma fascinuje to klise o tom ako si to ktore mesto zasluzi stadion. Napriek tomu ze uz vo svojej podstate je take tvrdenie blbost, kedze mesto je nezive podstatne meno a tak si nemoze nic zasluzit (opravte ma ak sa mylim, nie som ucitel SJ), pripustime teda vyznam takemuto vyjadreniu. A v takom pripade, ako tu ktosi pisal ze BB si zasluzi kvalitny stadion, ze KE si zasluzia kvalitny stadion, to je imho celkom blbost. Neviem teda uplne presne ako v KE, ale vzhladom na to, ako v BB samosprava serie na sport dlhe roky, tak si BB stadion veru nezasluzi. A keby si ho teda mali zasluzit aspon obcania mesta, tak by aj na tu Duklu mali chodit vo vacsom pocte ako 1500 ludi a na tu atletiku vo vacsom pocte ako 150 ludi. Takto si zasluhy nepredstavujem. A pokial sa pozriem na navstevy v 3 nasobne vacsich Kosiciach a rovnako na pristup k sportu v tomto meste, co mi pride situacia podobna BB, tak je toto vyjadrenie absolutne mimo. Mesto kde zanikol najlepsi zensky basketbalovy klub, mesto kde kedysi slavny hokejovy klub je dnes vsetkym na smiech, a mesto kde dvojnasobny majster SR a ucastnik LM si zije uz svoj 4 posmrtny zivot, take mesto ani nahodou nemoze tvrdit ze si zasluzi nejaky stadion. Mozu byt radi za to co maju. Kazdopadne, nech su tie situacie akokolvek podobne, v KE je to oproti cermelu mllovy krok dopredu, v BB by to podla povodnych planov zjavne bol krok dozadu.


----------



## pinkfloyd91

KE je z pohľadu športu mrtvé mesto. A navyše škaredé. Prešov však na tom po športovej stránke nie je o nič lepšie. Hanba.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vyhrievanie v BB


----------



## eMKejx

aspon travnik, ked uz sedacky budu plastaky seda...


----------



## ayoz

A aké si chcel sedačky?  Však od Sedy sú sedačky top, len tribúny sú na nič.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak aspon bezova alcantara v kombinacii telacou kozou ked uz ten stadion bude narodny  a najlepsie vyhrievane, odvetravane a s masaznou funkciou.


----------



## ayoz

Neprekvapilo by ma, keby niečo také bolo plánované na papalášskych miestach, zatiaľ čo plebs bude sedieť na drevených laviciach a stáť na betónových schodoch.


----------



## ayoz

Inak Senica podla tlačovky plánuje dostavať hlavnú tribúnu konečne na štadióne.


----------



## figliar

Dostavať znamená že budú len zakryté aj tie zvyšné dva sektory vedľa terajšej hlavnej alebo tam pribudnú aj nejaké nové priestory? Inak po komplet zakrytí by to bol pre 20-tisícové mesto veľmi slušný štadión, zrovna tam mi tá SEDa dáva zmysel, len ešte dokončiť tú hlavnú.


----------



## ayoz

Tak v povodnom pláne bola aj SEDA hlavná tribúna. Ktovie čo tým mysleli teraz a ako to bude vyzerať. Inak mne sa teda viac páčil pôvodný návrh senického štadióna na štýl UH.


----------



## figliar

@ayoz to tvoje "na štýl UH" som bohužiaľ nedešifroval ale... nejaký ten návrh s komplet SEDou som videl len mi nie je jasné ako by tam napasovali komplet zázemie so šatňami, TV, press centrom atď. teda jedine že to projektovali Copperfield s Houdinim. Tu je bokorys 8 radovej SEDy čo majú v Senici priamo zo stránky zhotoviteľa:
http://www.sedasport.com/sites/sedasport.com/data/images/Tribuna pevna 8 radova-page-001.jpg
Tam je priestor tak pre trávnikára a možno upratovaciu čatu to je všetko. Update od nás z Trenčína... Pofotiť pôjdem až zajtra ale AS TN konečne hodil na stránku novšiu vizualizáciu:








Ak by tie sedadlá dali takto vôbec by mi to nevadilo, mne tá mozaika čo je v DS a na Slovane moc nešmakuje. Inak ak by z vizualizácií sedeli aj tie počty radov tak za bránami a na tribúne čo má nahradiť tú starú by malo byť presne 17 radov a na novej hlavnej zapratanej VIP a skyboxami 13 radov čo by podľa mojich odhadov mohlo dať 11.000 celkovú kapacitu, tiež sa mi páči že tá červená časť konštrukcie by mala byť vidieť aj zvnútra. Slintám ďalej a táto vizoška rozhodne stojí za návštevu chladničky a ďalšie pivesko 🍺

EDIT: ešte som včera zabudol na tieto... Myslím že je jasné prečo tá hlavná ešte nie je dokončená.


----------



## SunshineBB

Styl UH je predpokladam stadion Synotu Staré Město v Uherském Hradišti


----------



## ayoz

Myslím stadion v Uherskom Hradisti... Stadion v Starom Meste vyzerá ako Skalica pred rekonštrukciou. Inak teda viacero klubov má ŠEDÁ hlavnú tribúnu a funguje to tak, že k tej konštrukcii je zozadu pristavaná normálna budova.


----------



## SunshineBB

Z tej vizu mi to pripomina stadion v Debrecene (co je dobre)

View attachment 388305


----------



## JimmySK

Štadión v TN bude po dokončený veľmi pekný. Dovolím si tiež tvrdiť, že asi najkrajši na Slovensku. Tešim sa na dokončenie.


----------



## ayoz

Za mňa stále DAC, ale Trenčín zaradím na druhé miesto.


----------



## SunshineBB

U mna na prvom mieste Tehelne Pole a to asi aj dlho ostane. Potom snad Trencin v tejto podobe, DAC , Trnava a Kosice po dokonceni komplet. Potom Nitra ak sa v Presove nikam neposunu. Stadion v ZM je tak isto velmi sympaticky.


----------



## DiegoPele

Este sa zabuda na stadion v Ziline.

Mne najviac vadi ta Copy-Paste Seda pri stadionoch v Senici, Poprade a asi aj Nitre. Z tych stadionoch sa dalo vytazit viac. A potom aj to, ze SFZ zbytocne tlacilo na niektore poziadavky ako su kryte tribuny a kapacita. Pri niektorych rekonstrukciach v mensich mestach by som si vedel predstavit len zrekonstruovanu hlavnu tribunu a nekryte tribuny ako v Senci napr.


----------



## JimmySK

Trenčín 







zdroj: foto


----------



## SunshineBB

Štiavničky:

Trubky potahane



















Stare press centrum ide asi dole 










Na tribune napravo od brany sa teda zacalo betonovat v miestach kde som naposledy fotil tie kari siete, a tym padom mozeme k dnesnemu dnu povedat ze sa zacalo robit aj na tribunach










Tieto dve foto “cudzim” forumerom asi nic nepovedia, ale pravdepodobne ide o vykopy pre nove stoziare co by znamenalo ze budu mierne posunute oproti tym povodnym



















(Chcel by som verit ze ide skor o zaklady nosnej konstrukcie buducej strechy ale to si veru neviem predstavit ake riesenie by to malo byt)


----------



## SunshineBB

Este treningove plochy


----------



## figliar

mierny progres s cervenou castou konstrukcie a s claddingom pri hradzi... YTONG je stale zabaleny


----------



## figliar

Ešte najnovšie info z AS fóra od zamestanca klubu:

_"Stará tribúna bude využívaná len pre média a VIP zóna ... inak to nebude možné, sú dve alternatívy, dve tribúny alebo pokračovanie v žiline... v prípade snahy využiť starú tribúnu aj pre divákov by bolo potrebné ohradiť sektory, dať kamerové systémy, namontovať turnikety, sociálne zariadenia klasického štandardu, bufety..."_

Takže po presťahovaní na jar (ak sa podarí) bude zo starej a skoro prádznej tribúny TV prenos a diváci len za bránami. Dúfam že im zostane aspoň na sedadlá na tú novú hlavnú aj keď bude zatiaľ prádzna, aby to v TV ako tak vyzeralo. Inak, to sú nové pravidlá SFZ naozaj také drakonické že sa tá stará nedala použiť?
Pravdupovediac ale ani nie som už veľmi nasraný kôli tomu, a možno to bude aj lepšie a bude ich to viac motivovať aby to neostalo ako mačkopes a aby našli sponzorov na komplet dokončenie štadióna.


----------



## ayoz

To je úbohé.

Pravidlá SFZ nie sú drakonické, pravidlá SFZ sú na to, aby zabezpečili slušné a bezpečné podmienky pre všetkých účastníkov zápasu. Alebo ti niečo z toho, čo by bolo potrebné spraviť na hlavnej tribúne príde ako zbytočný luxus? A zo strany AS naozaj nemá zmysel do tej tribúny už investovať ani cent.


----------



## jabastar

V podstate jedine co tej tribune z hladiska divakov chyba su turnikety a kamerovy system. Jasne ze sa do toho teraz neoplati vrazat peniaze ak netreba. Ale ten nazor co tu zaznel pred par dnami, ze ju treba radsej zburat je dost hlupy. V pripade nahodneho postupu do skupiny nejakeho europskeho pohara sa tie nedostatky daju velmi rychlo a lacno poriesit (hlavne ak uz kamerovy system bude na zvysku stadiona). Urcite je lepsie mat v zalohe par tisic pripadnych miest na sedenie, ako vyhlad na cestu.


----------



## figliar

Presne o to mi islo, je to cela zakryta tribuna so vsetkymi miestami na sedenie, bol som tam viackrat. Ak je vyhladovo jasne ze na novu dalsich 5 ci 10 rokov nebudu peniaze tak podla mna by stalo za to skusit vyjednat vynimku alebo urobit minimalnu moznu investiciu aby tam mohli byt na zapase divaci. Treba si uvedomit ze AS TN je v situacii ked nema este peniaze ani na komplet dokoncenie tej novej tribuny so skyboxami oproti a preto tam asi ostane niekolko rokov stat prazdna stara tribuna. Ale ako hovorim som s tym zmiereny, klub potrebuje okrem predaja hracov zohnat silneho sponzora/ov rangu ako su banky, poistovne, automobilky atd. a potom by sa to snad mohlo pohnut dalej.


----------



## ayoz

Keď nevedia dokončiť štadión, aby spĺňal podmienky, nech hrajú v Žiline. Výnimkami by šiel SFZ sám proti sebe. Nikto predsa nekázal Trenčínu stavať štadión, na ktorý nemá.


----------



## SunshineBB

To myslis vazne ?


----------



## ayoz

Neviem, ktorú časť myslíš. Ale ak nemám peniaze na 13-tisícový štadión, tak ho nestaviam. Alebo ho staviam v logických etapách. A nie, že prvé dokončím tribúny za bránami ako idiot. Keď tam chceli hrať, mali postaviť a dokončiť prvú hlavnú a potom nech už si ich stavajú ako uznajú za vhodné (logické by bolo postaviť protiľahlú). Alebo mali postaviť nie 13, ale 9-10 tisícový štadión. Stále by to mohla byť 4. kategória UEFA a im by v pohode stačil. Proste žiadne výnimky pre nikoho.


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> Neviem, ktorú časť myslíš. Ale ak nemám peniaze na 13-tisícový štadión, tak ho nestaviam. Alebo ho staviam v logických etapách. A nie, že prvé dokončím tribúny za bránami ako idiot. Keď tam chceli hrať, mali postaviť a dokončiť prvú hlavnú a potom nech už si ich stavajú ako uznajú za vhodné (logické by bolo postaviť protiľahlú). Alebo mali postaviť nie 13, ale 9-10 tisícový štadión. Stále by to mohla byť 4. kategória UEFA a im by v pohode stačil. Proste žiadne výnimky pre nikoho.


uf chlapce ale si mi zdvihol tlak takto na vecer....


----------



## ayoz

No v DS sme videli, že postaviť takýto štadión nie je žiadna veda ani po etapách, napriek tomu v Trenčíne začali v časoch, kedy v DS o novom štadióne ešte nesnívali a nemajú hotovú ani jednu tribúnu v časoch, kedy DAC už na starý štadión aj zabudol. Takže z môjho pohľadu si na seba Trenčania zobrali príliš veľké sústo a očividne to nie sú schopní ani po toľkých rokoch a predajoch hráčov dokončiť. A všade inde sa primárne stavajú tie tribúny, ktoré sú potrebné pre fungovanie (čo v prípade TN je hlavná tribúna), len v Trenčíne si zmysleli, že najskôr dokončia tribúny za bránami a budú dúfať vo výnimku na starú hlavnú ako idioti. Miesto toho, aby radšej kompletne dokončili novú hlavnú tribúnu a pokojne mohli hrať doma a popri tom si ten štadiónik stavať aj do roku 2100.


----------



## figliar

> No v DS sme videli, že postaviť takýto štadión nie je žiadna veda ani po etapách, napriek tomu v Trenčíne začali v časoch, kedy v DS o novom štadióne ešte nesnívali


Ani náhodou. V Trenčíne začali prvú tribúnu stavať až v roku 2018 keď už práce na MOL Aréne pomaly finišovali. V TN dovtedy riešili akurát boj s mestským zastupiteľstvom, búranie, byrokraciu, petície, protesty občianskych aktivistov a podobne.
A tiež DS nemala vďaka Orbánovým dotáciám žiadne starosti s rozpočtom (nechcem vyťahovať maďarskú kartu len pripomínam fakty vďaka ktorým štadión DAC nie je príliš dobrý na porovnanie)



> Alebo mali postaviť nie 13, ale 9-10 tisícový štadión. Stále by to mohla byť 4. kategória UEFA a im by v pohode stačil.


Kapacita bude presne 10 tisíc (podľa vizualizácií som odhadoval 10,5 alebo skoro 11 ale je to naozaj 10 oficiálne). Minimálna kapacita na UEFA 4ku je 8000 takže z podľadu min. kapacity to nejako zásadne neprestrelili (navyše je rozumné mať rezervu ak by UEFA náhodou sprísnila pravidlá) a ak chceli 4ku tak tam už moc na projekte ušetriť nešlo. Navyše 10 tis. kapacita je pre cca 60 tis. mesto a 100 tis. spádovú oblasť ako Trenčín asi rozumné minimum. Tiež treba pripomenúť že štadión je v širšom centre mesta a preto si zaslúži projekt ktorý tomu bude po stránke architektonickej aj urbanistickej zodpovedať - nebude tu rok ani dva ale desiatky rokov.



> Proste žiadne výnimky pre nikoho


Dobre súhlasím, ale potom nech platia pravidlá pre všetkých rovnako a NECH SA NEMENIA V POLOVICI ZÁPASU. Lebo napr. Trnava hrala doma počas výstavby štadióna s 1 starou tribúnou. A presne takýto bol plán Trenčína až kým SFZ radikálne nesprísnil smernice:



https://mediamanager.sportnet.online/media/csm/f/futbalsfz.sk/2019/06/82b253df-7eb6-426b-8ffd-16c9f534f3d1.pdf





> Miesto toho, aby radšej kompletne dokončili novú hlavnú tribúnu a pokojne mohli hrať doma a popri tom si ten štadiónik stavať aj do roku 2100.


Nemohli, tie najnovšie smernice som čítal celé. Áno sú tam výnimky na sezónu 2020-21 ale sú tam pravidlá pre zákaz dočasných tribún, prístup a ohradenie sektoru hostí, komplet osvetlenie, a X ďalších ktoré by im podľa mňa po dokončení hlavnej neumožňovali hrať doma a popri tom pomaly stavať zvyšok. A to im SFZ ešte hodil ďalšie poleno pod nohy v podobe zákazu umelej trávy takže časť prostriedkov určených na štadión musia ísť na komplet prerábku ihriska (zase zásah do rozpočtu)
Takisto si treba uvedomiť že musia (myslím že do konca roku 2020) prečerpať dotáciu od štátu a je možné že sa to viazalo práve na nové tribúny (skúsim zistiť ešte)

Možno ako vravíš zarúbali príliš vysoko a príliš si verili v otázke predaja hráčov či získania sponzorov, to ukáže čas.

btw. dnes pôjdem čosi pofotiť

EDIT:
jedna dobrá správa, vraj mestské zastupiteľstvo práve schválilo dodatok ktorý umožní aby pozemky papierovo prešli pod AS TN čo by malo uľahčiť niektoré administratívne veci ohľadom úprav okolia a tiež by im to malo umožniť napr. požiadať o úver v banke. Toto bola mimochodom oproti iným klubom ďalšia komplikácia ktorá klubu zväzovala ruky a ktorú si veľa ľudí neuvedomovalo.
Podľa tohto vyjadrenia klubu to vyzerá že teraz pri vlastníctve pozemkov chcú 4-tú tribúnu riešiť cez úver z banky:
Klub | Stanovisko k dnešnému hlasovaniu o prevode pozemkov pod štadiónom


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Takže bavíme sa o žiadnych výnimkách zo SFZ. A to že Sereď hrá už tretiu sezónu vo vyhnanstve tak to je v poriadku ? Teraz ako zistíme čo je prípustná výnimka a čo nie ?

Btw : Od 1.9 do 1.10 bude znovu len max 1000 ludí na štadionoch.


----------



## ayoz

Hrať na štadióne iného klubu nie je výnimka. Nič nebráni Seredi premenovať sa na ŠKF Zlaté Moravce alebo ŠKF Nitra. Názov klubu nehrá žiadnu rolu v tom, kde má hrať domáce zápasy. Samozrejme, že to nie je dobré pre futbal, najmä keď slovenskí fanúšikovia za svojim klubom cestovať nebudú, ale toto sa nedá zakázať.


----------



## figliar

Tento týžďeň celkom slušný progres, tá červená časť konštrukcie ktorá bude vidieť aj zvnútra je už komplet pri hrádzi aj pri Sokolovni. A konečne tam dnes nabehli YTONGysti a začali robiť vnútorné priečky.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mestsky stadion Radvan:

Pomaly postupuju podla tej info co som kdesi zachytil, ze najskor tribuny a zazemie a potom hracia plocha




























Stiavnicky:

Na trubky uz ide piesok. Okrem toho uz slusne betonuju (revitalizuju) oval a pokracuje sa v rozoberani Press centra. Okrem toho som zaznamenal masivnejsi vyrub stromov a drevin v nasype ovalu. Dnes bolo na stavbe celkovo viac ludi a vacsi pohyb tak preto len taketo fotky z dialky.


----------



## figliar

to presscentrum ale uplne nerozoberu vsak? Teda ak je to ta budova napravo od hlavnej - podla vizualizacie to ma byt vynovene a vyzerat trochu modernejsie:



https://bbonline.sk/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/stadion-snp-stiavnicky-novy-vizualizacia-1.jpg


----------



## SunshineBB

Mas pravdu ale popravde uz netusim, comu z tej vizualizacie mozeme verit. Tak som to tak na sedliaka napisal ze ide dole. Ak ostane bude len dobre, ta barabizna uz k tomu stadionu nejako patri (asi ako tie stromy).

Edit: ked uz tak studujem tu vizualizaciu , co je vlastne uplne prvyrat, lebo ani som nemal odvahu na to detailne pozerat. Je tam klietka na hod kladivom/diskom/ostepom/gulou. Ako to je potom s vyhrievanym travnikom? Tam nie je problem ze by doslo k zasahu trubky? Ci tie trubky su v nejakej 30-40 cm hlbke?


----------



## figliar

No našiel som vizošku jednej nemeckej firmy ktorá sa tým zaoberá:








Podľa môjho laického odhadu to vzduchom chladený a dobre mierený oštep ala Jan Železný môže odstaviť  ale možno by sa k tomu mal vyjadriť nejaký odborník, najlepšie na moderné trávniky 
Ak by to bolo ako na obrázku tak zo sto pokusov to jedným odstavím určite aj ja


----------



## SunshineBB

Mozno maju silne chranicky ale potom by ten ostep po odraze nezostal zapichnuty a ostepar by musel opakovat pokus


----------



## Jojco

Bol som na štadióne v Monacu, je to zaujímavý architektonicky skvost. Napriek tomu že tribúny sú doslova nalepené na atletickej dráhe, čo sa týka výhľadu, príliš veľký rozdiel oproti pasienkom či štiavničkám to veru nie je. Veľký zážitok z futbalu som veru nemal. A keďže as Monako je popredný francúzsky klub, divácke zázemie tiež slabé..


----------



## JimmySK

Monacký štadión má niečo do seba. Ale to divácke zázemie je skoro nulové. Vždy ked som pozeral futbal kde hralo Monaco tak nebolo vypredané. Pripadalo mi to ako na slovensku Inter Bratislava.


----------



## ayoz

simiKE said:


> mne sa ten monacky stadion teda absolutne nepaci po ziadnej stranke..ale kazdeho vec vkusu no


Však na Štiavničkách tribúny kopírujú ovál.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Však na Štiavničkách tribúny kopírujú ovál.


Nekopiruju, zatial co v oblukoch je draha rovno pod hladiskom, v rovinkach je tam niekolko metrova medzera


----------



## figliar

Áno presne to som mal na mysli, tu je ukážkový príklad toho ako sa to správne robí  konkrétne štadión v Oslo:


----------



## SunshineBB

No ano ale na nasom stadione je pod hlavnou tribunou draha a piesok pre dialkarov a na opacnej strane tiez vidim nieco co vsak neviem identifikovat. A tych 13 mil asi ani ziadne posuvanie tribun nedovolovalo. Kazdopadne ano, to Oslo je priklad ako to ma vyzerat. 

Inak stale mam pocit, ze co sa tyka tej drahy a zazitku z futbalu, tak celkovo je “moc povyku pro takovou blbost”. Kym Stiavnicky nezavreli tak som tam chodil v podstate 15 rokov na futbal a nikdy som nemal nejaky problem ze by som nieco nevidel alebo nemal prehlad v hre. Fakt by niekto musel mat regulernu ocnu vadu alebo 10ky dioptrie aby nevidel na ihrisko. Na mnohych svetovych stadionoch staci sediet tak v polovici vysky tribun a sedite od ihriska dalej ako kdekolvek na Stiavnickach. V Barcelone som sedel v najvyssom prstenci, mam pocit ze asi 4ty, Messi vyzeral ako plastovy vojacik a lopta ako spendlikova hlavicka. Za mne dobry i stou drahou.


----------



## MBPA

Draha na futbalovom stadione nema absolutne co robi. Ak je to multifunkcny stadion, tak ok, ale potom nikto nech neocakava atmosferu. Kazdy priemerny sportovec povie, ze atmosfera na anglickych stadionoch kde ti divaci dychaju na krk sa s nicim inym neda porovnat. Na Dlovensku k tomu bola najblizsie Petrzalka. Typicke kegalomanske stadiony bez atmosfery maju napriklad Taliani.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som skor povedal ze atmosfera dost zalezi od toho ci je stadion komplet prestreseny. 

Inak neviem ci zijeme v inych svetoch, ale atmosferu na anglickych stadionoch povazujem vzhladom na vysoke navstevy a kvalitu hry za neuveritelne tragicku. Na druhej strane, v taliansku su aj zapasy v Serie C ci Serie D ktore anglicanov schovaju za klobuk. Tak isto zrovna stadiony v Splite ci v Belehrade, ktore som sem aj postol maju atleticku drahu a zaroven TOP atmosferu v Europe. Alebo San Paolo v Neapole tak isto draha tak isto peklo ked to rozbehnu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Del


----------



## MBPA

Takze z toho vyplyva ze atleticka draha je zarukou dobrej atmosfery? 

Alebo nie je to nahodou skor o povahe daneho narodena - Taliani, Chorvati, Srbi...? Alebo sudis podla toho ze na tebou uvedenych stadionoch sa pouziva pyrotechnika zatial co v Anglicku nemozes na tribunu priniest ani vlajku na tyci?

Ja apriori nic proti atletickej drahe nema, zvlast v nasom prostredi kde sa proste cisto futbalovy stadion neuzivy a treba mysliet aj na dalsie spoosby jeho obsadenia.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nie, z toho nevyplyva ze draha je zarukou dobrej atmosfery, z toho len vyplyva, ze toto tvoje tvrdenie 




MBPA said:


> Ak je to multifunkcny stadion, tak ok, ale potom nikto nech neocakava atmosferu. Kazdy priemerny sportovec povie, ze atmosfera na anglickych stadionoch kde ti divaci dychaju na krk sa s nicim inym neda porovnat.


Nie je pravda, pretoze len v Europe najdes X skaredych, zastaralych a nevyhovejucich nefutbalovych stadionov kde je atmosfera minimalne porovnatelna ak nie lepsia ako v Anglicku. A to som este nespominal Polsko pred vystavbou stadionov pre EURO, a aky hukot tam bol na ligovych stadionoch ktore vyzerali ako z postapokaliptickeho filmu.

Aj ked OK, uznavam, je to silne subjektivna debata.


----------



## ayoz

Myslel som kopírovaním akože majú rovnaký tvar. Lebo v KE je okrúhly ovál, tým pádom sú pozdlžne časti ešte dalej ako v BB.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pozvánka na slávnostné otvorenie v Martine


























Prístupová brána

















Tak, 1. etapa je hotová a na ďalšie sa už zháňajú peniaze - to je na Slovensku priam drina


----------



## figliar

Základ je pekný, keby sa z toho podarilo urobiť niečo podobné ako je v Šamoríne bolo by to super...


----------



## JRBA

Ja niesom fanusikom atletickych drah na futbalovych stadionoch, ale niekde to historicky patri a je to urcite lepsie to zachovat ako tam robit tie cirkusove plastove skladacky.

Co sa atmosfery tyka, tiez som toho nazoru, ze tie moderne stadiony, ktore su vsetky na jedno kopyto, stracaju svoje caro...to co postavilo Atletico Madrid, dnes stavaju vsetci...kazdy jeden stadion vyzera rovnako...a bohuzial aj Milano sa chysta urobit tu istu chybu a namiesto ikonickeho San Siro, tam postavi rovnaky stadion aky maju vsade.

p.s. Marakana v Belehrade ma sice atleticku drahu a ihrisko dost daleko od tribun...ale atmosfera aku som zazil tam, sa neda opisat...taky hukot som nikdy nepocul, odporucam kazdemu si tam zajst na derby, bude to zazitok na cely zivot. Oproti tomu v anglickej lige som zaspaval od nudy...uplne sa tam vytratila atmosfera na tych novych stankoch, fandi sa tam uz ako v NHL pocas obycajnej sezony(play-off je fajn).


----------



## figliar

V Trenčíne žiadne veľké zmeny, pomaly pokračujú práce na priečkach tribún za bránami a tiež na fasáde. Ale zrejme sa nie je kam ponáhľať, pohľad na tabuľku zatiaľ napovedá že budeme mať určite najlepší štadión v druhej lige.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> ......, pohľad na tabuľku zatiaľ napovedá že budeme mať určite najlepší štadión v druhej lige.





figliar said:


> .......budeme mať určite najlepší štadión v druhej lige.


Ja osobne si myslim ze sa mylis. Vidim tam niekolko horucejsich kandidatov na II ligu. 
IMHO Trencin sa z pomalicky ale isto stava zakladnou sucastou FL minimalne na dalsiu dekadu.


----------



## figliar

No dúfam že máš pravdu. Inak včera prestúpil Bukari do Genku vraj za 1,25 mega tak hádam aspoň na sedadlá peniaze budú.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> No dúfam že máš pravdu. Inak včera prestúpil Bukari do Genku vraj za 1,25 mega tak hádam aspoň na sedadlá peniaze budú.


Hej. Pisu o tom dnesne media.
Ide o to, ze bez stanku je Trencin odsudeny byt hrackarsky klub. Na druhej strane, stadion už "spapal" minimalne celu jedenastku s ktorou by si RR tykal s Kmotrikom aj Vilagiom.
Dufam ze ked sa dokonci stadion, Trencin bude kazdorocna stalica v bojoch o europske sutaze.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

figliar said:


> No dúfam že máš pravdu. Inak včera prestúpil Bukari do Genku vraj za 1,25 mega tak hádam aspoň na sedadlá peniaze budú.


Tak to je pekna suma, otazne je ale, co predvedie Trencin na ihrisku bez Bukariho. Kazdopadne ale drzim palce.


----------



## figliar

Ďakujem, ale ja som skôr pesimista. La Ling je inteligentný chlap a seriózny biznismen, som rád že klubu v našom meste nevládne niekto s mentálnou a charakterovou výbavou typu Kmotrík, Bodör, Soták či Široký. Ale podľa mňa podcenil to aký podiel na našich úspechoch v lige a európskych pohároch mali slovenskí hráči a tréneri (pri dvoch tituloch tvorili vždy min. polovicu kádra) a to nepíšem kôli nejakému lacnému patriotizmu. Mne je jedno odkiaľ hráč je a či je bledší alebo tmavší, dôležitý je vzťah ku klubu a výkony. Tiež fandím Spurs a je mi jedno kto z nich má šikmé oči a koľko je tam angličanov. Píšem to čisto z racionálnych dôvodov, v našich podmienkach je výhodnejšie mať kostru teamu slovenskú, ideálne z odchovancov ktorí môžu legionárov namotivovať a pomôcť im sa zžiť s históriou klubu a s fanúšikmi. Lenže je tu jeden rozpor s touto filozofiou a to je atraktivita hráčov ktorí prestupujú do zahraničia, stále platí že brazílčan či nigérijčan sa predá lepšie. Trenčín predal výhodne 3 slovákov (Štefánik, Bero, Lobotka) ale stále na nich zarobil aj s bonusmi za ďalší prestup spolu "len" cca 3,5 milióna EUR. Pre porovnanie Wesley, Jairo, Moses Simon (off topic.. podľa mňa najlepší hráč aký v lige hral), Harjadinović, Kalu, Bukari a ďalší priniesli do pokladnice odhadujem cca 12 mega, v podstate za to fungujeme a staviame štadión. A toto je pre slovenské kluby otázka prežitia, áno boli tu hráči ako Benes, Zreľák, Škriniar či Boženík ale príklady ako Šporar či prestupy DS naznačujú trend do budúcnosti, ak SK futbal bude strácať cveng v prospech CZ, HR, PL atd tak sa tomu manažéri prispôsobia.

@ruzomberok.ok ja vám (len) trochu fandím, mám "po meči" korene v Ružomberku, otec je odtiaľ z Černovej. Sú aktuálne nejaké plány u Vás na dofinancovanie/dotáciu na prístavbu sektorov za bránami? Bola by škoda ak by sa to nepodarilo uzavrieť celé, pasovalo by mi tam niečo také ako je Michalovciach, bol by to veľmi pekný štadión potom... btw. Bol som tam ako Trenčan infiltrovaný ešte "za Ševelu" s otcom keď sme vyhrali 2:1, pre istotu som sa netešil z gólov, pekné spomienky.


----------



## siravak

Noh......neviem, priatelu. Ono totiz to kazda vec sa da vidiet z rozneho uhla pohladu. Ja by som az taky pesimista ohladom As nebol.
Nie ze by mal Trencin momentalne dve zdvojene kvalitne jedenastku, ale odisli aj lepsi hraci ako Bukari, a Trencin to rozdychal. Viem ze RR sa zahrava s ohnom, ale jeho snaha dokoncit (doslova a do pismena) JEHO dielo ma uplne fascinuje. A to z toho dovodu, ze (IMHO) je to snad (mozno sa mylim, opravte ma) prvy klub na Slovensku v novodobej historia ktory sa vybral cestou postavit klub ktory by stal na VLASTNYCH nohach, a nie na momentalnej nalade jedneho cloveka.
Ak sa Kmotrik naiebe, Slovan skonci vedla Zlatych Moraviec.
Ak sa Orban naiebe a Vilagi dostane prikaz ist do madarskej ligy, je to uplne realne a DAC si bude kopat ligu s Ferencvarošom. Ak to urobil Miskovec, ak to urobili Capitals BA, nevidim dovod preco by ich (mne nesympaticky) Nelkuled nespievali v madarskej lige.
Tak ako Antosik poslal svojich hracov varit tresku v mayoneze, ci neviem ako sa volali bratia z Myjavy uprostred ligy odkazali celemu Slovensku :" Hasta la vista",, tak sa to moze stat v hociktorom klube na SK.
A spominam tieto mena a kluby len preto, lebo MAM DOJEM ze RR robi nieco, co vcera/predvcerom povedal Luis Enrique (ktory je sice idiot) na margo Lionela Messiho, ale tentokrat mal svatu pravdu že :"Nikto nesmie byt viac nez klub".
Potrebujeme Slovan ktory aj keby Kmotrikovy praskol zlcnik (co mu samozrejme nezelam), by nadalej bojoval o titul kazdy rok.
Potrebujeme DAC ktory by bol akysi "Rosenborg" na prelome storočia.
Potrebujeme kluby ktore budu financne viac menej stabilizovane a nezavisle na nejakom bohatom trtkovi ktory ked dostane menstruaciu je schopny zmazat cely klub zo slovenskej futbalovej mapy.
A ja osobne si myslim ze Trencin sa presne o toto snazi.
Ak skonci Kmotrik vedla Basternaka, ak madarom dojde trpezlivost s iebnutym Orbanom ktory sa zacina podobat na Lukasenka, a ak Antosik zisti ze Treska v mayoneze mu da viac koruniek nez MŠK, tak potom......dovidenia stara mama.
Ja pevne verim že sa Trencin zachrani, postavi stadion, a bude kazdorocne zbierat bodiky do slovenskeho koeficientu.


----------



## ayoz

Ja si len neviem predstaviť jediný dôvod, prečo by SFZ povolilo DACu hrať maďarskú ligu.


----------



## siravak

Tiez som si nevedel predstavit jeden jediny dovod preco by SZLH mal povolit hrať Capitals BA rakusku ligu. A hľa..... 😜


----------



## SunshineBB

Ziadne extra zmeny. Spravili si spodok po celom obvode. Uvidime ako rychlo to budu tahat.


----------



## siravak

Je to az neuveritelne, ze na takychto staro-rimsko-greckych amfiteatroch sa sa hra/l fulbal. Neskutocne.


----------



## JimmySK

Súhlasim, ohladom amfiteátroch  Ale aj tu môžu bežať nové hviezdy ako Hamšik alebo Tóth. 



siravak said:


> Je to az neuveritelne, ze na takychto staro-rimsko-greckych amfiteatroch sa sa hra/l fulbal. Neskutocne.


----------



## siravak

No ved hej. Ak sa to tak vezme, tak Leptis Magna (co je v mojich ociach svetova perla, a doslova kozmicka experiencia) je na trening Mateja lepsia ako zhnite schodiky Trencina ci Dukly. 
Otazka je.......je to pre SK sport (nech už sa jedna o akykolvek) OK?


----------



## ayoz

siravak said:


> Tiez som si nevedel predstavit jeden jediny dovod preco by SZLH mal povolit hrať Capitals BA rakusku ligu. A hľa..... 😜


Pri Capitals nebol jeidný dôvod ich nútiť ostať na Slovensku. Bezvýznamný klub, ktorý v konkurencii Slovanu nemal šancu sa presadiť v Bratislave. Takto môžu aspoň robiť reklamu slovenskému hokeju v nadnárodnej súťaži a zároveň tým slovenský hokej nič nestratil. Win-win situácia. DAC je momentálne druhý najlepší slovenský klub s moderným štadiónom a akadémiou a pravidelen plným štadiónom. Tam nie je jediný dôvod ich púšťať. Ktovie či by to povolila vôbec UEFA. Navyše hokej a futbal sa v tomto ťažko porovnávajú, keďže v hokeji je vrcholom ligový titul, kým vo futbale medzinárodné pôsobenie.


----------



## siravak

Problem nie je v rozdieli nazorov. Problem je ten, ze technicky je to mozne. Panboh vie kolko Forintov islo do MOL Areny, a najma s akym ucelom.
Slovačou nenavideny DAC je omnoho dolezitejsi a pre FL potrebnejsi nez nemastne-neslane Michalovce na 6 mieste. Avsak ak DAC si zmysli odist (co už declaroval Hrubeho Slovan, FL strati opat dolezity klub ktory moze kludne nahradit nejaky Liptovsky Mikulas. A najhorsie na tom je, ze technicky, (ci sa ti to paci alebo nie), mozne to JE.
(......jedine ze by bola pocas vystavby MOL Areny nejak a klauzula SFZ ktora by neumoznovala hrat inu nez SK ligu v MOL Arene. Ale Kedze Oszkar sa skoro lizal s Viktorom, za ucasti Poora, nejaky ten Forint a zaroven interés tam z H strany je. Modli sa aby som nemal pravdu.
V slutocnosti som ale nechcel filozofovat o DAC. Chcel som len povedat, ze som maximalny fan As, a dufam ze jak FC, tak Dukla tohto roku nahradia Pohronie a Sered.
(pocitam ze ma lokalpatrioti poslednych dvoch spomenutych muzstiev ukamenuju, co mi je uplne v perdeli). 😜
PD: Je absolutne jedno, ci porovnavas hokej, futbal, curling alebo guľky. Sport (nech už je akykolvek) sa davno nerobi pre dobry pocit. Robi sa pre korunky. A v pripade nebezpecneho Orbana, ktorý vlastnym madarom kradne, a tlaci forinty do DS, Komarna ci Samorina (mozno sa v niektorom z poslednych dvoch mylim) je to realne. A za korunkami (forintami) je jednoznazny interés. 
Jedine pozitivum na tom je, ze si si tu MOL Arenu nebude moct rozlozit ako Abu Simbel, a presmiestnit ju niekde do Gyoru.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Tiez som si nevedel predstavit jeden jediny dovod preco by SZLH mal povolit hrať Capitals BA rakusku ligu. A hľa..... 😜


Tak ale hokej je v porovnani s futbalom okrajovy sport pre par ludi...snad aj sipky maju vo svete vacsiu sledovanost ako hokej. Takze lahko mozes v hokeji skakat z jednej ligy do druhej, nikoho to netrapi, ale futbal je miliardovy biznis a politika, takze aj pravidla su uplne ine.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Problem nie je v rozdieli nazorov. Problem je ten, ze technicky je to mozne. Panboh vie kolko Forintov islo do MOL Areny, a najma s akym ucelom.


Urcite nie s tym ucelom ist hrat madarsku ligu..ved to by tam chodilo na futbal 1000 ludi, pretoze by to aj pre nich stratilo naboj... Ja som rad za DAC, lebo aj ked su tam vasne, je to aspon zaujimave, urcite zaujimavejsie ako 80% klubov nasej ligy, ktore hraju stylom bran a odkopavaj nech je 0:0 aj v 90. minute. Keby odisiel DAC z ligy a nebodaj Slovan tiez, tak skonci profesionalny futbal na Slovensku, liga by presla na amatersku.


----------



## siravak

JRBA said:


> i.... , ale futbal je miliardovy biznis a politika, takze aj pravidla su uplne ine.


Ak je to, co pises cierne na bielom, tak potom nie je ohladom zajacich umyslov DS ziadny problem, co by ma len a len tesilo. 

(noh, snad az na to porovnanie sipok s hokejom. tam obaja vieme ze si trepol pixovinu). )
S ostanym zvyskom len a len suhlasim.


----------



## MBPA

Preco by mala ist hrat DS madarsku ligu? Ved ide im o presny opak. Ved do nich neleju prachy preto aby isli do Madarska, ale aby si upevnili postavenie tu. Oni ked odidu, tak to bude spolu s Komarnom a aj kusom zeme (vtip).

Podpora slovenskych (madarskych) timov na juhu Slovenska je politicky zaujem Madarov - pozri sa kolko penazi davaju do DS, ako teraz podporuju Komarno a ine mensie projekty. Oni ich fakt v madarskej lige nepotrebuju.

Inak lokalny zvaz len odobruje rozhodnutie timu ist inde. Realne ich zastavit nemoze. Hlavne slovo ma zvaz resp. riadiaci organ ligy v danom state. A tych sposobov ako to obist je mnoho. Da sa dohodnut po dobrom, ale ked klub chce, cestu si najde.


----------



## SunshineBB

Zabudate na fakt ze by ten DAC v tej madarskej lige museli aj prijat. Po tolkych rokoch co sledujem futbal mam pocit, ze madari z Ujpestu aj Ferencvarosu chodia na DAC z uplne inych dovodov ako je futbal, a cela Dunajska Streda je madarom ako futbalovy klub ukradnuta. Aktualna situacia im nesmierne vyhovuje. Keby hral DAC madarsku ligu, nemal by uz take financne krytie ako teraz, ked je "madarskym konom" slovenskej sutaze, a realne "hrozi" ze ju moze vyhrat. A ak ju vyhra, nebudu sa tesit ze vyhrala Dunajska Streda ale ze vyhrali madari. DAC je len prostriedok. Ved este par rokov dozadu dostali aj na Dukle latu 0:5 a na domace zapasy chodila sotva tisicka. A zrazu ma 23 tisicove mesto stabilnu 7-9 tisicovu fanusikovsku zakladnu. V regione, kde dlhe desatrocia hra prim Spartak Trnava. Cely DAC je len projekt, potemkinova dedina na dosiahnutie stanovenych cielov.


----------



## CNA_Plaza

To iste sa deje v Rumunsku - Hungarian govt. finances teams in Romania, buduci rok dokoncia stadion pre ucastnika najvyssej ligy Sepsi OSK (8,400 seats )


----------



## figliar

JimmySK said:


> Ale aj tu môžu bežať nové hviezdy ako Hamšik alebo Tóth.


Ak bude Tóth bežať tak ho diskvalifikujú


----------



## JimmySK

figliar said:


> Ak bude Tóth bežať tak ho diskvalifikujú


Pravda


----------



## Jojco

Na tom videu sepsi arena ten štadión vyzerá opustený ďaleko za mestom. Snáď iba nejaká malá dedinka na blízku.


----------



## MBPA

Sepsi Arena je kusok od Brasova, male sedmohradske mestecko Sepsisentgyorgy v Transylvanii. Tam ide o to ze miestny klub vlastnia Madari a je tam aj historicky silne madarske zazemie - tak isto ako v Dunajskej, alebo napriklad v Osijeku (tiez ten klub kupili Madari pred par rokmi).


----------



## SunshineBB

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> ^^ je tu nejaky insider, ktory by to vedel potvrdit/vyvratit? To by bola naozaj skoda aby sme v roku 2020 mali novy stadion bez strechy ...


Pozeram ze ten moj kratky klábos so Smädom bol 30 days ago a strecha bola stale v rovine diskusie, a kedze tento clanok je z 28.8, tak predpokladam ze za 10-14 dni by sa nic mimoriadne nestihlo urobit/nakreslit/odsuhlasit aby to mohli prezentovat ako zmenu projektu.


----------



## Ivko1989

Ten zimák v Prešove keď dokončia. Bude to riadna topka👌


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22490608/chaos-okolo-tenisoveho-centra-v-kosiciach-pokracuje-projekt-prisiel-o-divakov.html


----------



## JRBA

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/22490608/chaos-okolo-tenisoveho-centra-v-kosiciach-pokracuje-projekt-prisiel-o-divakov.html


Obyvatelia Kocurkova by boli velmi urazeni, keby vedeli, ze ich niekto prirovnava ku Slovensku.


----------



## petzav

Ivko1989 said:


> Ten zimák v Prešove keď dokončia. Bude to riadna topka👌


Súhlasím, Prešov zatiaľ vyzerá super, škoda, že na Slovensku sa čaká kým to pomaly spadne na hlavu a až potom sa niečo rekonštruuje, aj to strašne pomaly. Aká bude kapacita po dokončení? Ostane 5000 miest?


----------



## Azbest

Ak sa nemylim kapacita po dokonceni by nemala vyrazne klesnut takze predpokladam nieco cez 4500 by to mohlo byt ale neber to ako overenu info len moj laicky presovsky pohlad...inak mala pikoska k architekture tohto stadiona ktori mnohi zatracovali a ziadali namiesto jeho rekonstrukcie postavit novu plechovu bezpohlavnu buďu...

_Jedinečnosť tohto vzácneho architektonicko-inžinierskeho diela, a to ako v slovenskom tak aj v celosvetovom meradle dokumentuje skutočnosť, že pri porovnaní najvýznamnejších objektov sveta s nosnou strešnou konštrukciou v tvare hyperbolicko-parabolickej predpätej lanovej siete s dvojitou krivosťou, sa na štvrtom mieste na svete nachádza objekt Zimného štadióna v Prešove. Predbehli nás iba Velodróm v Londýne, Aréna v Calgary a Dorton aréna v Raleigh. 

zdroj : presovreal.sk

takze *Figliar* mal si s tou strechou paradny postreh_


----------



## figliar

Ďakujem, ako som spomínal Saddledome idú zbúrať takže vopred gratulujem, Prešov sa vyšvihne na tretie miesto na svete 

A ja sa ožeriem potom, ľahne najkrajšia hala na svete ktorú som vždy chcel navštíviť...


----------



## ayoz

Štvrté miesto v čom? Inak teda to, že je niečo architektonicky unikátne ešte neznamená, že je to aj efektívne a funkčné.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Štvrté miesto v čom? Inak teda to, že je niečo architektonicky unikátne ešte neznamená, že je to aj efektívne a funkčné.


Nie su v hladisku ziadne stlpy, z kazdeho miesta je dobry vyhlad, neposobi klaustrofobicky pretoze je ta strecha vysoka a vzdusna a zaroven dava miesto na okna ktore prepustaju denne svetlo. Myslim ze ten stadion je dost efektivny aj funkcny.


----------



## figliar

Najvacsia zmena v TN su dva docasne stlpy osvetlenia ktore vyrastli pri starej tribune, ako je vidno na fotke su vo vyske stlpov osvetlenia na novych tribunach co je zrejme min. povolena vyska. Neviem ci sa mam tym stlpom tesit lebo jasne signalizuju ze U-cko sa tak skoro nerozsiri. No ale aspon sa trochu vyplnil ten priestor v rohoch, dufam ze tam pridaju aspon nejake reklamne panely alebo nieco take.


----------



## Majhok

Pocas poharoveho zapasu v Myjave hovorili nieco o sedackach uskladnenych na stadione? Je mozne ze su v tych kartonovych krabiciach pod severnou?
Pustat sa dnes do zapadnej by bola ekonomicka samovrazda. Napriek tomu verim, ze ked sa klub stabilizuje (aj po sportovej stranke), stadion sa komplet dostavia.


----------



## Ivko1989

Viete nejaké info alebo foto ako to vyzerá zo zimakmi v LM a BB??


----------



## SunshineBB

V BB co som mal posledne info takze este nebol znamy ani vitaz VO, resp. neviem ci uz VO vobec prebehlo. Celkovo nase vedenie mesta ma sportu plnu hubu, a vysledok je zrusena hala na micinskej, vykradnuty mackopec na Stiavnickach a rekonstrukcia zimaku ktora nezvysi kapacitu ani neprinesie kocku. 

A mame koniec septembra. Aby sme vo Zvolene nehrali aj o rok.


----------



## Ivko1989

Tak to je dosť smutné 😔 čakal som niečo viac od mesta. V BB by mal stať zimak podobné Trincu...
Bystrica si zaslúži nový zimák. Modernú. Krásnu arénu. 
Nemám slov... toto je možné iba v tomto špinavom skorumpovanom štáte...
Bývam 80km od BB. A pravidelne navštevujem domáce zápasy BB. Tak dúfam že sa čo najskôr vráti domov.


----------



## ayoz

Tak al zimák Trincu stál nejakých 30 miliónov eur, to u nás nikto na hokejový štadión nedá.


----------



## SunshineBB

To je u nas rozpocet na 10 rokov fungovania klubu na majstrovskej urovni.


----------



## figliar

Smutné je že to je tiež (len hrubý odhad) toľko čo nás stoja nezmyselné župy ako zbytočný medzičlánok a presnejšie ich úradníci ročne... Alebo polročne? Tam sú ukryté peniaze ktoré chýbajú v zdravotníctve, školstve, športe, kultúre, doprave atď.


----------



## sm2011

SunshineBB said:


> To je u nas rozpocet na 10 rokov fungovania klubu na majstrovskej urovni.


Ak by sa to robilo mozno cestou ,ze je to tak trocha spolocensky zaujem - Bystrica ci uz cheme ci nie bola posledne roky majistrom ,cize bola najlepsia - tak myslim ,ze ten zaujem by tam trocha mal byt z viacerych stran... napriklad cast mesto ,cast samosprava , cast ministerstvo skolstva - trebars cez zväz a samozrejme najviac klub napr. formou uveru.....respektive ani by nemusel ak by potom fungoval normalne prenajom ako napr. v BA (samozrejme lacnejsi....) atd....ale to je asi na dlhsie....lebo podla mna sa hokej po troske posuva len proste este je dost klubov kt. by najradsej cakali kazdy rok na niekoho kto na dlhy prispeje a podobne....Mozno troska este struktura majitelov by sa mala pomenit, nechcem sa nikoho dotnknut ale predsa ak je majitel nedoveryhodny ,tak tazko sa hlada divak ,tazko sa hlada sponzor ,tazko sa hlada partner....a mozno prave tam je ten najvacsi problem. A potom sa hadze vina na divakov ,ze nechodia ,ze sa to neoplati robit ,ze nie je podpora ,sponzorov a tak....


----------



## slavoski

V Bardejove sa bude rekonštruovať športová hala. Majú na to 2,7 milióna, tak dúfam, že to dopadne dobre. 








Plánovaná rekonštrukcia ŠH Mier v Bardejove je o krok bližšie k realizácii | Spravodajstvo | Články | AHOJ.TV


Predmetom modernizácie podľa tohto zámeru je z komplexu mestskej športovej haly Mier realizovať len objekt samotnej športovej haly.




ahoj.tv


----------



## JRBA

sm2011 said:


> predsa ak je majitel nedoveryhodny ,tak tazko sa hlada divak


Keby toto bola pravda, tak na anglicku ligu by nikto nechodil...lebo tam sa to len tak hemzi nedoveryhodnymi majitelmi...a to som este slusny. 

Ludi zaujima spolocensky zazitok na sportovych podujatiach, ani len trochu nie to, kto koho vlastni.


----------



## Jojco

Stačí ihrisko, 2 brány a miesto kde sa postaví kamera ...si robíš srandu?


----------



## ayoz

Beriem späť, aj Hurvínek si válku predstavoval reálnejšie ako tuto kolega organizáciu profesionálneho futbalového zápasu... Keby sa k tomu postavili ako píše, tak by to prakticky viedlo k pochovaniu profesionálneho futbalu. Covid alebo nie, my nei sme v situácii, kedy môžeme požiadavky na kluby a štadión znižovať.


----------



## figliar

Zopár včerajších z Trenčína... celé Učko je komplet pod strechou, priestory pre WC, bufety, fanshopy atď. sú viac menej dokončené (čo sa týka hrubej stavby) a na tretej fotke vidno montáž osvetlenia - chýbalo osadiť už len nejaké 3 stĺpy takže dúfam že dnes by malo byť osvetlenie komplet aj s kabelážou. A snáď bude potom nasledovať montáž sedadiel.


----------



## potkanX

figliar said:


> Verím ti, ale naposledy keď som tam bol ešte pred zastavaním bytovkami s deťmi tak tam boli hrbole, kríky, jamy ako zákopy vo vojne a krtince. A tým super priestorom som nemyslel Záblatie ale to ihrisko čo je vidno z hrádze smerom na Zamarovce.


jaj ty myslis ten placek co je v orechovom. tam su osadene fotbalove branky od nepamati, ale ten plac nie je moc rovina, a ani sirkovo myslim nie je taky aby sa tam vopchalo cele ihrisko. chlapi si tam chodia zakopat vzdy v nedelu poobede a ako decka sme tam samozrejme boli kazde poobedie. na nic viac to sluzit nemoze.


----------



## JRBA

Jojco said:


> Stačí ihrisko, 2 brány a miesto kde sa postaví kamera ...si robíš srandu?


Na nasu sranda ligu? Pardon, tak pri hre niektorych muzstiev staci aj jedna brana.


----------



## tom17

Tu su aktualne smernice SFZ o infrastrukture stadionov, nech sa chlapi mozete hadat erudovane 😃



https://mediamanager.sportnet.online/media/csm/f/futbalsfz.sk/2019/06/82b253df-7eb6-426b-8ffd-16c9f534f3d1.pdf


----------



## ayoz

No ja ich poznám veľmi dobre, ale kolegovia budú argumentovať sranda ligou a koronou.


----------



## figliar

Ono je to celé asi o zásadnom rozdiele medzi pojmami zápas ODOHRAŤ a zápas USPORIADAŤ hoci v čase korony sa môže zdať že sa tie rozdiely zmenšujú. Na to druhé treba zabezpečiť napríklad vyhovujúce podmienky pre tv, médiá, tlačovú konferenciu, podmienky pre mužstvo a realizačný team atď. Tiež tomu kto má zakúpené práva na prenos - STV, huste - sa nemusí páčiť ak zápas odohrajú bez osvetlenia na obed keď to väčšina ľudí kôli práci neuvidí. Ja tiež s niektorými podmienkami SFZ nesúhlasím (umelá tráva) a myslím že AS by mohol hráváť teraz doma ale na druhej strane nejaký základný štandard by mal platiť. Ono to s tou Sereďou podľa mňa nie je ani tak o terajšej sezóne ako skôr o celkovej perspektíve klubu, tj načo tam budovať všetko čo je požadované keď je to bez urážky predmestie Trnavy absolútne bez futbalovej histórie, dostatočného fanúšikovského potenciálu a dobrej mládežníckej základne. Viem že majiteľ má asi iný názor, ja to vidím tak že vrcholom tam môže byť 15 minút slávy a vypadnutie v predkole UEFA ktoré sa bude hrať samozrejme v Trnave. Prínos takéhoto klubu pre SK futbal osobne nevidím.


----------



## MBPA

Ja by som tak kriticky k Seredi nebol. Pozri sa ako vyrastli europske provincne kluby bez historie ale s majitelom a peniazmi: Hoffenheim, Leipzig, Rennes, Lille, Atalanta a dalsi... Nie vsetko je len o historii. Mne napriklad pride zbytocne tlacit dopredu tradicne kluby. Chapem ze s nimi by bola liga atraktivnejsia a asi je zaujimavejsi zapas Slovan-Kosice ako Slovan-Sered, ale na toto je volny trh. Ked chce niekto kazdy rok do klubu vrazit milion (a teraz neriesim povod penazi) tak nech vrazi. Preco by clovek mal niekomu kto to mysli dobre brat elan a energiu? Zober si Ondrejku z Moraviec, ktory je urcite jeden z tych rovnejsich majitelov v slovenskom futbale. Bavi ho to, chce to robit, tak preco by mal byt demotivovany len za to ze niekto chce tlacit dopredu Presov, Kosice, Bystricu.

Je samozrejme velmi pravdepodobne ze klub zaziari a padne, tak ako sa to stalo Myjave, Senici, Puchovu, Dubnici a mnohym dalsim, ale ja by som to nechal na trh, ten si s tym poradi.


----------



## SunshineBB

Atalanta Bergamo je klub bez historie? Co sa tu clovek nedozvie.


----------



## MBPA

Predpokladam ze kontext ti isiel. Za 100 rokov nevyhrali absolutne nic a myslene to bolo v súvislosti s ich uspechmi v posledných par rokoch kedy ich prevzal Gasperini vďaka comu maju vzhladom na svoju velkost relatívne úspechy v lige a Lige majstrov.


----------



## ayoz

Tak potom ti tam do toho vymenovania vôbec nesedí Lille. Navyše Lille, Atalanta aj Rennes hrajú ligu dlhodobo, Sereď je tu 3 roky a objavila sa z ničoho.


----------



## MBPA

Este raz, pointa je v tom ze pride novy majitel/prezident/sponzori a z nuloveho alebo priemerneho klubu z relatívne maleho mesta bez uspechov zrazu spravia relevantny team.

Ale asi viete co mam na mysli, takze zostanme napríklad pri tom Hoffenheime


----------



## ayoz

Však ale Lille pravidelne hráva LM alebo aspoň EL. Mali horšie posledne dve sezóny, ale inak skončili za posledných 20 rokov 10x do 5. miesta, z toho raz vyhrali titul.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Este raz, pointa je v tom ze pride novy majitel/prezident/sponzori a z nuloveho alebo priemerneho klubu z relatívne maleho mesta bez uspechov zrazu spravia relevantny team.
> 
> Ale asi viete co mam na mysli, takze zostanme napríklad pri tom Hoffenheime


No ale v tom je ten zasadny rozdiel. Ja sice rozumiem co si chcel povedat, ale kluby ktore si vymenoval nie su ekvivalentom Serede. Napriklad spominana Atalanta so svojimi 50 sezonami Serii A, na talianske pomery aktivnou fanusikovskou zakladnou a az do teraz v podstate bez uspechov ma na Slovensku ekvivalent napr v Dukle. Tiez spolu s federalom desiatky sezon, tiez celkom aktivna fanusikovsa obec a tak isto bez nejakeho vyrazneho uspechu vo svojej historii. Dalsi ekvivalent su napr Nitra ci Presov. Prave tie tradicne kluby, ktore by mohli kopirovat vyvoj v Bergame a ktore si zavrhol. Nie Sered. Tu by som prirovnal k Blsanom ci Drnoviciam.


----------



## tom17

Mna vzdy strasne stve, ked niekto nadava na "dediny" bez historie v lige a hovori ze Sered, Pohronie, Skalica, Moravce, Podbrezova.... tam nemaju co robit a treba tam Kosice a Bystricu. Je to sport, je to prva liga a preto tam maju hrat ti, co si to vybojovali na ihrisku. Ked Sered vie zorganizovat tim, ktory do ligy postupi, a Kosice nie, tak do ligy patri Sered. A ze nemaju historiu? A aku historiu mal Ruzomberok pred tym nez postupil do ligy v 90. rokoch? A teraz je to ligova stalica, dokonca s titulom. Ak sa nemylim, po ZA je to klub, ktory je najdlhsie v lige bez prerusenia. Kazdy klub raz nemal historiu, zas sa netvarme, ze ked nejaky tim nie je sto rokov spickovy, tak teraz tam nemaju narok nic budovat. Taky sport by sme chceli, kde hraju furt ti isti len za zasluhy spred 50 rokov?

Druha strana mince je to, aky potencial ma klub napr. zo Serede voci klubu napr. z Kosic. Ak chceme tu ligu niekam posunut, tak potrebujeme ekonomicky silne kluby s fanusikmi. Kosice alebo Bystrica su velke, bohate mesta, kde je potencial najst ekonomickych partnerov a nalakat dost ludi na tribuny. Taky klub, ak ten svoj potencial dosiahne, potom moze pomoct pozdvihnut uroven celej ligy. Do tejto skupiny patri napr. aj taky Poprad, bars ma futbalovu historiu v podstate nulovu a povedal by som, ze aj Michalovce, ktore su mozno z chudobneho kraja, ale rozumne velke a zastupuju dost velky region. Na druhej strane Sered je z kraja bohateho, ale je to male mesto a region jej to neutiahne, lebo ten Seredi vyzeru Trnava a Nitra. Z toho vyplyva, ze ak do Serede nepride arabsky sejk/rusky oligarcha/druhy Kmotrik, tak nemaju ako ten klub pozdvihnut na o moc vyssiu uroven nez teraz. A to kvalitu ligy nikam neposunie.

Takze aby som to uzavrel, ked si to Sered a Pohronie vybojovali, tak do ligy patria a nie je preco ich urazat, treba im len zatlieskat za robotu co robia v casoch, ked velke, "slavne" kluby ju robit nie su schopne. Ale ak sa ma uroven ligy zdvihnut, tak so Seredou (toboz bez stadiona) a Pohronim to nepojde a potrebujeme, aby mesta ako Bystrica, Kosice, Presov got their shit together a vybudovali poriadne kluby, lebo len potom moze byt ta liga aspon ako tak divacky a sponzorsky atraktivna.


----------



## Lukaso85

Este par dni a bude oval komplet. Vsimol som si, ze na par miestach je ten pekny novy beton uz pekne zasraty od listov. Nuz ked to robia bez strechy...


----------



## 22.4.2017

ayoz said:


> Mohol by si isť odfotiť aj Radvaň keď už chodíš


No išiel som tam teraz len kvôli tebe, ale nezvykaj si  každopádne nič extra nevidno, robia základy, inžinierske siete a pod.


----------



## ayoz

Inak teda ako sme sa tu bavili o tých profesionálnych zápasoch a lige kvôli štadiónom, tak mám pocit, že štadióny sú jediná vec, pri ktorej sa hráme na profesionálov. Čo sa týka vedenia súťaže, zväzu aj klubov a nejakého presadzovania profesionalizmu vo všetkých oblastiach, tak sme fakt niekde na úrovni slabých balkánskych líg. To divadlo čo dnes spravil Slovan by nikde v civilizovanom svete neprešlo a nemyslím si, že predbieham keď poviem, že u nás to bude bez akéhokoľvek trestu. Predtým to isté Žilina. Marketing a propagácia sú vo väčšine klubov a pre ÚLK aj SFZ úplne cudzie slová, ktoré nevideli ani z rýchlika.


----------



## MBPA

Nejdem sa toho neonacistu zastavat ale pravidla to dovoluju, nic zle nespravil. Uz x krat tu bolo ze novy trener (napriklad zahranicny) nemal licenciu tak bol na lavicke ako veduci muzstva a na papieri bol napisany niekto iny.

Mali sme dokonca prezidenta klubu ktory nastupil na zapas ako hrac. O rôznych bielych konoch ktore su akože majiteľmi klubov a pritom nerobia nic, ani nehovorim.

Spravil totalna frasku a blbost ktorou zhovadil seba aj klub ale kedze on je totalne vytrety, nikdy mu to nedojde. Akurat ze nespravil nix proti pravidlám


----------



## havrancek

tak ledkove sedacky, ktore budu menit farby.. ked bude atletika, nech su fialovo-bordovo zlte a na futbal nech sa zmenia na cerveno-biele a aspon budeme mat nieco, co tu nik iny nema


----------



## Azbest

Tu branu v strede "státia" sme mali aj my v Prešove...Tu to sluzilo na prechod k treningovemu ihrisku ktore bolo hned vedla hlavneho....ale hlavne ako ''ulozna'' plastovych poharov od piva  ...ach jaj zas ta kruta nostalgia...


----------



## Jojco

Tiež som si všimol tú bránu v bb. Aj na mňa to pôsobí ako nezmyselná záležitosť. Obzvlášť ak je pravda že podobné prístupové miesta sú pri hlavnej tribúne.

Čo sa týka sedačiek v Trenčíne, tie biele šikmé pásy mi tam vôbec nesedia.. Vôbec sa mi to nepáči a je to veľká škoda že to takto zrejme ostane. Nechať všetko komplet celú tribúnu červené sedačky určite by to bolo krajšie. V tomto prípade je mozajka na tehelnom poli či mol aréne určite zaujimavejšia


----------



## ayoz

Ja by som napríklad nemal problém, keby sme zmenili farby na tie armádne. Nie kvôli tomu, že sú armádne, ale proste je to krajšia kombinácia. Ale nejako extra ma netankuje farba sedačiek. Však je to jedno. Ak by už Dukla mala prejsť rebrandingom, tak by sa mal týkať loga, ktoré je strašne škaredé a súčasná verzia bola robená asi niekde v kreslení. Ale momentálne nie sme schopní si zabezpečiť ani dve sady od rovnakej značky, čo zvládne ktorákoľvek dedina v 5. lige, takže rebranding a čokoľvek zmysluplné v oblasti marketingu resp. prezentácie neprichádza do úvahy. Dôchodcovský klub.

A ak je niečo, čo môže za stratu identity košického klubu, tak je to skôr fakt, že za posledných 15 rokov asi 4x skrachoval a vznikal odznova. Rozhodne za to nemôže sťahovanie na nový štadión, ktorý navyše je na mieste toho najslávnejšieho v KE.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A ak je niečo, čo môže za stratu identity košického klubu, tak je to skôr fakt, že za posledných 15 rokov asi 4x skrachoval a vznikal odznova. Rozhodne za to nemôže sťahovanie na nový štadión, ktorý navyše je na mieste toho najslávnejšieho v KE.


Pisal tu snad niekto ze stahovanie na novy stadion moze za stratu identity?


----------



## ayoz

Tak neviem čo iné si mám predstaviť pod zmenou sídla.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Tak neviem čo iné si mám predstaviť pod zmenou sídla.


Stahovanie z VSA na stadion mestskeho rivala do Cermelu cca 20 rokov dozadu. To ze po takom case konecne najdu svoj domov je prave plus.


----------



## bolkop

pekné zábery na štadión od Ondrej z Trenčína


----------



## siravak

Ošarpané štadióny majú atmosféru, moderné sú bez ducha, tvrdí majiteľ unikátnej zbierky


Andrej Návojský fotografuje ihriská naprieč Slovenskom.




sportnet.sme.sk






A snad niekoho zaujme aj toto :









Klub | AS Trenèín sa obrátil na IFAB, iniciatívu podporili aj významné európske kluby


Blížiaci sa zákaz umelých trávnatých plôch na štadiónoch prvej a druhej ligy na Slovensku postavil niektoré naše kluby pred existenèný problém. Patrí medzi nich nielen náš AS Trenèín, ale v rovnakej pozícii sa ocitli MŠK Žilina, FC Petržalka a Inter Bratislava.




www.astrencin.sk


----------



## ayoz

No hádam im nevyhovejú. Na umelej tráve si môžu trénovať.


----------



## Jojco

Strata identity košického klubu..? Vážení, klub vznikol iba nedávno a už stihol stratiť identitu?


----------



## Jojco

Boli časy keď vo federálnej Lige hrávala aj Dukla Praha aj Dukla Banská Bystrica. Práve tie klubové farby.. jediný a najvýraznejší rozdiel medzi týmito duklami bol práve vo farbe dresov. 
Keby som bol fanúšik dukly bb, tiež by som ťažko niesol zmenu tradičných farieb.. v tom prípade by som si ako fanúšik Dukly Banská Bystrica mohol ísť kludne kúpiť šál do hokejového fanklubu v Trenčíne


----------



## ayoz

Kupujú si snáď fanúšikovia Dynama Moskva šály v Kyjeve, Minsku, Tbilisi alebo Záhrebe? Lebo všetky predsa majú modré dresy a rovnaký názov.


----------



## Jojco

ayoz said:


> Kupujú si snáď fanúšikovia Dynama Moskva šály v Kyjeve, Minsku, Tbilisi alebo Záhrebe? Lebo všetky predsa majú modré dresy a rovnaký názov.


Nekupuju, lebo cestovať do zahraničia stovky kilomentrov kvôli šálu je luxus  ale jasné že správny fanúšik si počká až kým vyrobia a začnú predávať tie originálne bystrické žlto-bordové šály.. 
A mimochodom futbalový klub v Trenčíne sa nevolal kedysi tiež Dukla? As Trenčín je tiež nový klub či? Lebo Zdá sa mi že sa volalo kedysi Ozeta Dukla Trenčín


----------



## ayoz

Nie je to nový klub, len premenovaná Dukla Trenčín.


----------



## Jojco

Takže príde nový majiteľ a premenuje klub. Úžasné.. a to sa ešte nedávno niektorí čudovali prečo si hokejový klub HC Slovan dal registrovať ochrannú značku. Len aby takto nedopadla aj dukla bb..


----------



## SunshineBB

Ad Kosice, ano su sice novy klub, ale to boli vo svojej historii viac krat, cize ide uz skor o taky specificky pripad. VSS, 1.FC, MFK, potom zase tusim VSS, prvy zanik a Licartovce, teraz dalsi zanik a Vysne Opatske - Barca. Ale aj v BB sme si tym presli pretoze klub vlastne vznikol z tretoligovej Kremnicky. Ale s vynimkou jednej sezony v kremnicke sme boli cerveno biela Dukla zo Stiavniciek. Tradicne farby, tradicny nazov, tradicny domov. To mi u Kosic chyba, casta zmena loga, nazvu, farieb a v neposlednom rade dlhe roky na cudzom stadione. Ako sa moze fanusik zosobnit s takym klubom? Viete si predstavit ze by sa Slovan premenoval na FK Bratislava a hral by v zltych dresoch? Asi tazko. 

Ad logo, Ayoz ja zase budem mat o 180 stupnov opacny nazor ale mne s nase logo paci pretoze je uz dlhe roky bez vyraznych zmien, drzime tu tradicnu liniu 

Ad Trencin, mne sa zda ze okrem Ozety dukly to isty cas bolo aj Laugaricio Trencin. Mam rad ak kluby svoje nazvy nemenia, Slovan, Dukla, Tatran, Spartak. Ma to cveng, 

Nechcem vyryvat ale ak niekomu nevadi rebranding jeho klubu, asi nebude mat taky hlboky vztah. Aspon nie vo futbale.


----------



## ayoz

Jojco said:


> Takže príde nový majiteľ a premenuje klub. Úžasné.. a to sa ešte nedávno niektorí čudovali prečo si hokejový klub HC Slovan dal registrovať ochrannú značku. Len aby takto nedopadla aj dukla bb..


Však premenovávanie klubov je úplne bežné vo svete aj u nás. 

@SunshineBB však ja nehovorím, že sa musí zmeniť nejako radikálne, ale proste je vyslovene trápne. Už aspoň to staršie bolo lepšie, kde neboli nápisy nejakým generickým fontom z Wordu a nápis Dukla bol zlatý bolo lepšie. K tej poslednej vete, to je úplná somarina, ktorú môže povedať len idiot. Ale tak povýšil si sa nad ostatných, pohonkal si si ego, určite sa cítiš lepšie. Poviem ti tajomstvo, ale kluby všade vo svete prechádzajú rebrandingom väčším alebo menším a je to úplne v pohode. Keby kluby nemenili názvy a logá, prípadne sa nesťahovali, tak tu dnes máme 1. ČSŠK Bratislava, Duklu Brezno, Rapid Trnava atď... V BB by sme mali nejaký BAC alebo Slaviu... O tom aké logá by mali ani nehovorím. A keď bez problémov a bez straty fanúšikov mohli prejsť rebrandingom Arsenal, Chelsea, Juventus, Rangers, Lyon atď., tak naozaj pochybujem, že by to akokoľvek uškodilo ktorémukoľvek slovenskému klubu. Z tých nedávnych to Trenčín prežil v pohode, Prešov tiež, dokonca aj Skalica či Senica.


----------



## Jojco

Ano, aj kluby NHL menili svoje sídlo a názvy, aj s takýmto argumentom som sa stretol.. spomínaš že aj kluby Arsenal, Rangers, Chelsea prešli rebrandingom, ale to najpodstatnejšie - zmena názvu klubu mi akosi uniká..

Napokon aj ŠK Slovan Bratislava prešiel rebrandingom. Dokonca veľmi nedávno sa mierne zmenilo logo Slovana, mierne sa zmenil tvar loga a pribudli tri hviezdičky nad logom. Ale tradičný názov, farby, a všetko zostalo zachované


----------



## figliar

Názor nesúvisiaci so štadiónmi... Mohli by sme sa dohodnúť nenazývať sa kôli inému názoru idiotmi? Ďakujem


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Ja si nemyslím, že dôjde k akejkoľvek strate kapacity, lebo tých +/- 7700 na sedenie je aj teraz.


Doterajsia kapacita bola 7800 na sedenie + cca 2200 na statie. Teraz pisu kapacitu stadiona 7700 tak bud to zle sformulovali a statie do toho neratali alebo sme oficialne stratili 2300 miest.


----------



## SunshineBB

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> podla toho článku bude zastrešených 1700 miest...je reálne, že sa toľko ľudí zmestí na tu hlavnú tribúnu ? Ak by sa nezmestilo, tým pádom by ešte nejaká časť oválu mala byť zastrešená


Ako pise ayoz. S povodnymi lavicami a starou VIPkou bola kapacita hlavnej tribuny 2050 divakov, po jej rekonstrukcii a dorobeni novej VIP sa zmenila oficialne na 1970 divakov.

Edit: este by som doplnil, ze 2 spodne rady na hlavnej tribune prekryte nie su, a ak prsi a nebodaj este kusok fuka vetrik tak 5 spodnych radov to celkom schytava. Cize realne bude pred dazdom chranenych 1500 divakov.


----------



## Lukaso85

ono vlastne z 9 radov sa stalo 8, mozno budu sedacky na redsie a je tam aj ten vysek cize mozno to nakoniec bude tych cca 8000


----------



## figliar

AS dal na svoj FB nove fotky, je tam vidiet vzor claddingu na novej hlavnej aj nieco z utrob tribun:


----------



## marosss

„Postaviť by ho mala spoločnosť AVA-stav, s. r. o., ktorá sa stala víťazom verejného obstarávania s cenovou ponukou 16 574 312 eur bez DPH,“ 
Od prevzatia staveniska by mali štadión postaviť do 18 mesiacov.
Mesto a kraj spolu so SFZ majú schválené zatiaľ krytie na 13,4 milióna eur a zvyšné financovanie vo výške takmer 6,5 milióna eur by si mali rozdeliť samosprávy.

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2253...na-vitaza-postavi-ho-za-vyse-165-miliona.html


----------



## Azbest

takze v preklade...Prešov bude dalsich cca 10 rokov bez stadiona...Nevadi uz sme si zvykli


----------



## marosss

Azbest said:


> takze v preklade...Prešov bude dalsich cca 10 rokov bez stadiona...Nevadi uz sme si zvykli


...alebo pojdu kosickou cestou, kde je vykryty rozpocet z 3/4 a zvysok vo hviezdach. Mozno o rok, dva, desat....


----------



## Jojco

Keď som videl tie hnijúce listy na novom ovále v BB tak ma napadlo ako budú "čisté" nové (asi sklápacie) sedačky. Hoci aj to že budú sklápacie im asi veľmi nepomôže. Ľudia si ich budú umývať. chodiť na futbal s handrou špongiou alebo balíkom papierových vreckoviek, stará dobrá klasika, to si ešte pamätáme  Už len pre tu nostalgiu prídem na nejaký zápas do B.Bystrice. vlastne - ak sa dovtedy nestane zázrak a nebude to zastrešené.


----------



## Azbest

Viem ze moj nazor tu nikoho netrapi ale ten stadion v BB sa mne osobne paci...ci uz so strechou alebo bez bude niecim specificky a to mne imponuje (ano som si vedomy mojej uchylky ze to co sa paci 90% ludom sa mne nepaci a naopak )ale s peknou tartanovou drahou a dufam ze kvalitnym travnikom bude mat tento stadion smrnc...hoci viem ze pre miestnych pozerat na futbal spoza tartanovej drahy asi nebude najlepsi sportovy zazitok (osobna skusenost zo sektora hosti  ) V mojom idealnom svete by som tomuto stadionu doprial viac radov na nekrytom ovale kludne aj na urovni hlavnej tribuny aby ten stadion posobil mohutnejsie s kapacitou okolo 12 000 co by aj zodpovedalo velkosti mesta a klubu...


----------



## SunshineBB

Keby sa dalo dam ti 1000 lajkov za tento prispevok


----------



## figliar

Pre zaujimavost, ked zastresili komplet Stade Velodrom v Marseille ako keby pre mna stratil 50% zo svojho cara.

PRED:

















PO:

















🤔

asi to nie je vzdy len o komforte pre divaka


----------



## eMKejx

a tu je stadion v Radvani v BB, teda stadion... stavenisko aktualne 
(vypada to na zazemie na opacnej strane v pravom rohu... isiel som tadial autom okolo... ale aj tu to vypada na nejaky mensi objekt


----------



## rabcanj

figliar said:


> Pre zaujimavost, ked zastresili komplet Stade Velodrom v Marseille ako keby pre mna stratil 50% zo svojho cara.
> 
> PRED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤔
> 
> asi to nie je vzdy len o komforte pre divaka


Rozdiel v atmosfere je pri takto zastresenom stadione neskutocny. Ta strecha zvysuje vyrazne hluk na stadione, intezivnejsie vnimas fandenie. Vsimni si, ze aj priestor medzi strechou a tribunou je zakryty...to je kvoli tomu aby bola silnejsia rezonancia zvuku na stadione.


----------



## MBPA

No a toto vyjde den po tom ako som napisal preco sa nerobi marketing v kluboch 
Ale to ze Kmotrik sa toho chce zbavit, to sa sepka v Bratislave uz od volieb. Slovan je hracka na dobre casy, tie najblizsie roky pre Kmotrika az tak ruzovo nevyzeraju.









Ivan Kmotrík: Slovan nemusí byť o rok môj. Som penzista, už ma to nenapĺňa


Keď Ivan Kmotrík počuje otázku, prečo sa už toľko neangažuje vo svojom futbalovom klube ŠK Slovan Bratislava, sebaironicky odvetí: „Pozrite, ja som už penzista.“ Slovan pred niekoľkými rokmi zveril synovi Ivanovi, z ktorého spravil viceprezidenta a generálneho manažéra. 61-ročný Kmotrík už...




dennikn.sk


----------



## Jojco

Azbest said:


> Viem ze moj nazor tu nikoho netrapi ale ten stadion v BB sa mne osobne paci...


Mne sa síce velmi nepáči, kedže moja vášeň su futbalové štadióny, nie atletické, ale triezvo uvažujúci človek pochopí že atleticky štadión pre mesto Banská Bystrica v štýle Ostrava asi nikto nepostaví.. keby ešte zastrešili ten ovál, to by bolo asi maximum čo sa za daných podmienok dá urobiť....



Azbest said:


> takze v preklade...Prešov bude dalsich cca 10 rokov bez stadiona...Nevadi uz sme si zvykli


Je smutné že v neďalekých Košiciach bude nový klub hrať na novom štadióne a v Prešove 120 ročný klub ako bezdomovec.


----------



## ayoz

Azbest said:


> Viem ze moj nazor tu nikoho netrapi ale ten stadion v BB sa mne osobne paci...ci uz so strechou alebo bez bude niecim specificky a to mne imponuje (ano som si vedomy mojej uchylky ze to co sa paci 90% ludom sa mne nepaci a naopak )ale s peknou tartanovou drahou a dufam ze kvalitnym travnikom bude mat tento stadion smrnc...hoci viem ze pre miestnych pozerat na futbal spoza tartanovej drahy asi nebude najlepsi sportovy zazitok (osobna skusenost zo sektora hosti  ) V mojom idealnom svete by som tomuto stadionu doprial viac radov na nekrytom ovale kludne aj na urovni hlavnej tribuny aby ten stadion posobil mohutnejsie s kapacitou okolo 12 000 co by aj zodpovedalo velkosti mesta a klubu...


Mne sa tiež veľa starých vecí páči, ale v reálnom živote je mi jasné, že už sú nepoužiteľné, lebo nevyhovujú dobe. To isté platí aj o Štiavničkach. Pre futbalových fanúšikov v 21. storočí je to niečo ako keby si dnes musel (nie chcel) používať Nokiu 3310 miesto iPhonu. Ale tak ak si fanúšikom moknutia, špiny, potreby utierania si sedačky a zhnitých listov, tak si prídeš na svoje.

Inak k druhému 55 ročnému štadiónu v BB. Hokejový klub sa vyhráža zastavením profesionálnej činnosti, ak nebude ani budúcu sezónu môcť hrať doma, kvôli nekonečnej rekonštrukcii. Proste v BB sú tie štadióny zakliate. Dve nevyhovujúce ruiny, ktoré miesto zbúrania, resp. používania na amatérsku úroveň, držíme umelo pri živote pre profesionálny šport, na ktorý sa už dnes absolútne nehodia. Hlavne, že Európske mesto športu 2017... z toho bude Nosko do smrti asi žiť.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Mne sa tiež veľa starých vecí páči, ale v reálnom živote je mi jasné, že už sú nepoužiteľné, lebo nevyhovujú dobe. To isté platí aj o Štiavničkach. Pre futbalových fanúšikov v 21. storočí je to niečo ako keby si dnes musel (nie chcel) používať Nokiu 3310 miesto iPhonu. Ale tak ak si fanúšikom moknutia, špiny, potreby utierania si sedačky a zhnitých listov, tak si prídeš na svoje.


Ja absolutne chapem a respektujem tvoj pohlad, pretoze prave preto sa mozeme posuvat dalej , pretoze su tu ludia ktori maju naroky poplatne dobe v ktorej ziju.

A potom su tu taky romantici, asi nas nie je vela, ktorym sa pacia zjavne veci ktore su 100 rokov za opicami 

Aspon v mojom pripade ide takmer vylucne o nostalgiu. Nie som nejaky fetisista ktory by si “ujíždel” na rozpadnutom betone, slnkom vyzratych plastovych sedackach a 40 rokov starych hrdzavych stlpov osvetlenia. Samozrejme ze mame rok 2020, v zahranici je uz roky uplnym minimalnym standartom wifi na stadione a kompletne prekrytie (a vo vacsich mestach zastavka metra rovno pri stadione), co je u nas este stale utopia. Dnesne moderne stadiony su neuveritelne dokonale stavby. V podstate z hladiska funkcnosti a vo vacsina pripadov aj z hladiska vizualu im nic nechyba. Wembley, Emirates Stadium, Alianz Arena alebo novy stadion Tottenhamu, to su vlastne absolutne dokonale stavebne diela.

Napriek tomu Highbury, Olympiastadion v Mnichove ci stare Wembley su v mojich ociach nenahraditelne ikony, a ja osobne nerozumiem preco museli byt vymenene. Alebo rozumiem, samozrejme, doba da posunula, ale stale sa pozerame na tu istu hru. Naozaj dnes potrebujem k sledovaniu futbalu wifi? 

Rozumel by som tomu ze som absolutne mimo a strateny pokial by som tu adoroval davno vyradene stadiony. Ale stale sa hra futbal na Maracane v Belehrade, na Nou Campe v Barcelone, na Maksimire v Zahrebe, stale tam chodia fanusikovia na futbal takpovediac po starom, a stale plati, ze zazit futbalovy zapas na tychto stadionoch je neopakovatelny zazitok. Napriek rozpadavajucim sa konstrukciam, slabemu prekrytiu ci plesnivym ovalom. 

Je dobre ze aj tu na fore sa najde par takychto stratenych nadsencov ako protivaha beznym racionalnym nazorom.

A asi v nasich podmienkach su takto vnimane Tehelne Pole, kosicky VSA, Stiavnicky alebo aj stary stadion Tatrana, pre svoj ikonicky vzhlad a historiu.


----------



## ayoz

Ale štadióny, ktoré si vymenoval nie sú v pôvodnom stave, lebo by to tie kluby chceli, ale preto, že na rekonštrukciu nemajú peniaze, keďže sú to kolosy. A mám pocit, že zabúdate, že účel štadiónov je práve komfort divákov. Inak by sa mohol futbal stále hrať na lúkach s divákmi po kopcoch okolo. Nikto tu nepotrebuje na štadióne wifi, ale strecha, bufety a wcka sú nieže minimum, to je proste základ základov. A hlavne ak sa raz niečo rekonštruuje za 13 miliónov, tak preboha by to mal divák aj pocítiť. Tu sa divák vráti tam, odkiaľ odišiel. Však môžeš cítiť nostalgiu, ale tu možeš cítiť aj pri pozeraní sa na fotky. Alebo teda pre atletiku je štadión v pohode, nech ostane, tých 100 ľudí čo na ňu príde sa zmestí aj pod strechu, ale nech sa pre futbal postaví normálny nový štadión. Lebo proste celá táto rekonštrukcia a celkovo to čo sa robí pre šport z pohľadu infraštruktúry v BB je neskutočná blamáž. 10-ročná rekonštrukcia ani nie 3-tisícovej búdy na hokej, 13 miliónov vyhodených na atletický štadión, na ktorom sa nič nezmení, zrušený projekt modernej športovej haly, štadión v Radvani s totálne divnými parametrami... A po "konci" futbalového klubu tu už máme jasný úpadok a možný koniec aj toho hokejového. Z rovnakých dôvodov - infraštruktúra.

A inak teda sorry, ale Štiavničky ani Tatran nie sú vzhľadom žiadne ikonické štadióny a ich história je silne lokálna.


----------



## eMKejx

ayoz citajuc posledne riadky tvojho prispevku vyssie mi to vychadza takto: Banska Bystrica anisportove mesto od roku, no neviem uz od kedy ale tie tahanice su nekonecne. Teraz nechcem na nikoho utocit, ale pozriem sa na ostatne krajske mesta a urcite to nie je dokonale, ale kam sa BB hrabe a to sa tu sport robil a robi na urovni, mame tu Duklu ale do bo*a, ziaden reprezentativny sportovy stanok aspon na urovni republiky, lebo stavat to na medzinarodnu uroven to by bo vysmech, to sa uz aj v cesku najdu pomaly dedinske stadiony a haly co daju dole BB


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne je na zamyslenie, že BB ako jediné krajské mesto nemá poriadny futbalový štadión, hokejový štadión ani športovú halu.


----------



## Azbest

Som si nedavno vsimol ze BB bola v roku 2017 europskym mestom sportu (to som fakt nevedel sorry).Chcem sa opytat bystricanov co realne prinieslo toto ocenenie pre mesto z hladiska bezneho obyvatela?Prebehli nejake vyznamnejsie rekonstrukcie sportovisk?alebo organizovala BB nejake vyznamnejsie sportove udalosti??Fakt nie som v obraze.Dik za vysvetlenie


----------



## ayoz

Postavila sa v parku korčuliarska dráha a jedno školské športové ihrisko.


----------



## figliar

rabcanj said:


> Rozdiel v atmosfere je pri takto zastresenom stadione neskutocny. Ta strecha zvysuje vyrazne hluk na stadione, intezivnejsie vnimas fandenie. Vsimni si, ze aj priestor medzi strechou a tribunou je zakryty...to je kvoli tomu aby bola silnejsia rezonancia zvuku na stadione.


Áno ten rozdiel čo spomínaš tam samozrejme bude, ja to hodnotím z podľadu TV diváka ktorý doma na gauči vyžiera čipsy.


----------



## figliar

Azbest said:


> Som si nedavno vsimol ze BB bola v roku 2017 europskym mestom sportu (to som fakt nevedel sorry).Chcem sa opytat bystricanov co realne prinieslo toto ocenenie pre mesto z hladiska bezneho obyvatela?Prebehli nejake vyznamnejsie rekonstrukcie sportovisk?alebo organizovala BB nejake vyznamnejsie sportove udalosti??Fakt nie som v obraze.Dik za vysvetlenie





ayoz said:


> Postavila sa v parku korčuliarska dráha a jedno školské športové ihrisko.


Toto pekne ilustruje nezmyselnosť všetkých týchto projektov pod rúškom honosných názov ako "európske mesto športu". To že si o tom Azbest nevedel má veľkú výpovednú hodnotu - tieto "projekty" slúžia na to aby daňoví poplatníci v EU zo svojich poctivo zarobených peňazí nakŕmili hochštaplerov, byrokratov a nímandov v Bruseli a tiež pseudo politikov na lokálnej úrovni a ich schránkové firmy v štátoch EU. Za peniaze do toho investované (ak započítame byrokratickú zložku) by sa v Bystrici dal postaviť komplet nový atletický aj futbalový štadión a tiež vynoviť ihriská a športoviská po celom meste.


----------



## JimmySK

Este nejaké fotky z Trenčína






































SoFi Stadium
Pre zaujímavosť nový štadión v amerike za 4,6 miliardy eur. Tá megá kocka je úplne TOP.








FOTO: Nová pýcha Ameriky je hotová, no fanúšikovia majú smolu. Takto vyzerá najdrahší štadión na svete


Ultramoderný SoFi Stadium, na ktorom hrajú svoje domáce zápasy kluby z ligy amerického futbalu (NFL) Los Angeles Rams a Los Angeles Chargers, má kapacitu




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## Jojco

Kocka nie. Prstenec. Ale chápeme sa


----------



## ayoz

Vďaka tomuto štadiónu je Arsenal posledné roky v sračkách.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Vďaka tomuto štadiónu je Arsenal posledné roky v sračkách.


Ktoremu?


----------



## ayoz

No asi nie trenčianskemu  Však tomuto v LA, keďže Rams vlastní majiteľ Arsenalu a staval tento štadión.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> No asi nie trenčianskemu  Však tomuto v LA, keďže Rams vlastní majiteľ Arsenalu a staval tento štadión.


No vsak dakujem za odpoved, tieto veci moc neovladam.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

^^ vďaka za odpoveď ohľadne kapacity tribúny v BB
Je reálne, že Trenčín bude hrať jar 20/21 na svojom štadione ?


----------



## eMKejx

ked kocka stoji viac ako cely stadion... asopn ze ludia sa nemusia pocas zapasov nudit a mozu si spokojne pozerat tu tvorbu netflixu...


----------



## Andy182

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> ^^ vďaka za odpoveď ohľadne kapacity tribúny v BB
> Je reálne, že Trenčín bude hrať jar 20/21 na svojom štadione ?


Ano, plan je spristupnit tribuny za branou (4 tisic kapacita), nova hlavna tribuna by mohla byt do konca 2021 hotova s komplet zazemim


----------



## Name user 1

Trencin vyzerá fajn.. len aby sa udržal v top lige


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Andy182 said:


> Ano, plan je spristupnit tribuny za branou (4 tisic kapacita), nova hlavna tribuna by mohla byt do konca 2021 hotova s komplet zazemim


A umoznuju nieco taketo nase pravidla? Hrat na stadione ktory nie je skolaudovany, resp hrat na stadione na ktorom prebiehaju stavebne prace ?


----------



## JRBA

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> A umoznuju nieco taketo nase pravidla? Hrat na stadione ktory nie je skolaudovany, resp hrat na stadione na ktorom prebiehaju stavebne prace ?


Rovnako sa na takych stavbach hralo v Trnave, alebo Dunajskej.


----------



## figliar

Odvtedy čo stavala Trnava sa pravidlá sprísnili, oni mohli hrať bez sektoru hostí, bez osvetlenia s výnimkou cez deň atď. Preto TN chce čo najskôr dokončiť osvetlenie a tie priestory tribún za bránami kde budú wc a turnikety aby boli splené všetky podmienky. Inak podľa info z FB priamo od klubu to vyzerá že sededlá na novú hlavnú zatiaľ dávať nejdú, podľa mňa sú s rozpočtom dosť na hrane a ktovie kedy vôbec bude nová hlavná hotová.


----------



## MBPA

Na neskolaudovanom stadione sa hralo aj na Slovane (alebo Narodnom, volajme to ako chceme)


----------



## siravak

Ako to tam vlastne vyzera? Je uz cele ucko osedaclovane?


----------



## Andy182

Neviem preco to vsetci volaju ucko (aj RR) ked to je vlastne cecko ... 

Ale nie, osedackovane su len zabrankove priestory. Tie chcu aj skolaudovat / dat do predbezneho uzivania do jari.
Hlavna sa nestiha skolaudovat, to je myslim planovane az jesen 21. Na jej dokoncenie sa ma brat uver. (Preto potrebovali pozemky napisane na klub).


----------



## siravak

No ja sa pytam hlavne ma tie sedacky.
Na jednej strane je to sice nezmysel, aby hnili na nepouzivatelnej hlavnej (novej) tribune, ale na druhej strane, ten stadionik by vizualne a esteticky vyzeral uplne inac osedackovany cely. Som zvedavy ako sa rozhodnu.


----------



## jirky

Ake su realne naklady, resp aky mali planovany rozpocet na to Ucko (Cecko  ) ?


----------



## Andy182

4,7 miliona hruba stavba hlavna, 4,8 miliona kompletna stavba za branami, spolu 9,5 miliona za to, co vidno nad zemou. 

Medzitym sa preinvestovalo nieco cez 2 miliony este pred samotnou vystavbou... (Tusim tolko bolo spomenute).

Kedze to ma cele stat okolo 20 mega, tak je jasne, ze este 8-10mil sa ma preinvestovat (buranie starej, vystavba novej ale hlavne dokoncovacie prace na novej hlavnej, cize komplet zazemie)


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Tréningovú hokejovú halu dokončia do konca tohto roka. Korčuľovať sa bude celoročne - úplne fajn. Sme v MT, aby som upresnil








V ďalšej etape, možno na budúci rok, sa vybuduje prepojovací krčok na hlavný štadion


----------



## figliar

Jedna z dneska... Robi sa uprava okolia, vyzera to velmi pekne a paci sa mi aj ten vzor sedadiel na tribune pri Sokolovni, samozrejme vypalilo by to poriadne az po komplet dokonceni celeho ovalu. Co sa tyka povrchu za tribunami tak tazko povedat ci tam bude dlazba alebo trava a chodniky ale kazdopadne pribudli tam aj obrubniky a lampy tak dufam ze to bude zdarne pokracovat.


----------



## Azbest

to nalavo je stadion???


----------



## rabcanj

Podla mna je skoda, ze nebudu pouzivat staru tribunu. Tak by mal stadion 4 zastresene tribuny. Keby na tej starej spravili fasadu a natreli strechu, tak by na pohlad vyzerala celkom pekne. Ta stara by mu dodala duch, ktory novym stadionom chyba. 



figliar said:


> Jedna z dneska... Robi sa uprava okolia, vyzera to velmi pekne a paci sa mi aj ten vzor sedadiel na tribune pri Sokolovni, samozrejme vypalilo by to poriadne az po komplet dokonceni celeho ovalu. Co sa tyka povrchu za tribunami tak tazko povedat ci tam bude dlazba alebo trava a chodniky ale kazdopadne pribudli tam aj obrubniky a lampy tak dufam ze to bude zdarne pokracovat.


----------



## figliar

rabcanj said:


> Podla mna je skoda, ze nebudu pouzivat staru tribunu. Tak by mal stadion 4 zastresene tribuny. Keby na tej starej spravili fasadu a natreli strechu, tak by na pohlad vyzerala celkom pekne. Ta stara by mu dodala duch, ktory novym stadionom chyba.


Súhlasím okrem poslednej vety. Tiež si myslím že tá stará by sa dala nejaký ten mesiac ešte využiť ale žiadny génius loci ani duch by som tam nevidel. Pozri si pls to video AS v čase 7:04 a povedz mi čo tomu chýba - jednoznačne uzavrieť kotol. Na nostalgiu tam nie je priestor, klub chce jedno lízatko vystaviť ako artefakt niekde blízko pri plavárni a tým by to malo končiť. Mimochodom ak by niekto chcel vedieť čo to z histórie klubu celé video stojí za zhliadnutie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak po par peknych zaberoch pekneho stadiona v TN zase do slovenskej reality v Banskej Bystrici


----------



## Jojco

v BB už by mohli konečne začať stavať stožiare. Mimochodom ani som nezaregistroval kedy odstránili tie staré.
Osvetlenie pre atletický štadión bude vyžadovať viac reflektorov aj vyššie stožiare. Tak som zvedavý.


----------



## SunshineBB

Demontaz stoziarov bola po demontazi sedaciek hned druha vec, snad niekedy v aprili este.


----------



## figliar

Na tej poslednej fotke z BB vidieť že sa konečne pustili aj do tej opachy napravo vedľa hlavnej tribúny čo je iste dobre. Ale zároveň na tej fotke vidno že tie medzery medzi hlavnou a oválom sú dosť veľké na príjazd ťažkej techniky takže bránu borcov mohli v pohode zrušiť a vyplniť čo by bola investícia v rádoch pár tisíc eur. Škoda


----------



## SunshineBB

Mna zaujala ta uprava terenu na vrchu ovalu po celom obvode. Take kvazi stiahnutie ornice pred vykopanim a zalozenim nosnych prvkov stresnej konstrukcie. Alebo to bude len sirsi chodnik, ale snivat este nezakazali.


----------



## Lukaso85

Jedna vecerna


----------



## figliar

Pri tej Lukasovej večernej fotke ma napadlo ďalšie možné využitie tej brány borcov, možno by sa tam dalo vybudovať také mini zastrešené stanovište pre TV prenos aj so zázemím. Potom by odpadol ten problém s dierou v strede hľadiska pri TV prenosoch a divák by videl hlavnú tribúnu. Samozrejme muselo by to ísť trochu do výšky aby to bolo akceptovateľné - niečo ako tá stavba vedľa hlavnej ktorú by tam vlastne mohli premiestniť  Ale to sme zase pri tej istej veci a teda pri peniazoch...


----------



## SunshineBB

Ako pohlad v TV na hlavnu tribunu by bol pekny, ale treba povedat ze tie balkony na hlavnej su z hladiska zaberu a prehladu pre kameru a novinarov doslova luxusne. Vzdy ma vedia pobavit tie,hlavne starsie stadiony, ktore maju problem s umiestnenim TV techniky a potom v pripade golu clovek vidi vystrelene ruky natesenych divakov priamo v zabere. Rychlo si spomeniem napr. na hokejovy stadion v Nitre ale isto by sa naslo aj nieco na futbale. 

Prosim Vas, toto je sice velmi pritiahnute za vlasy, ale berte tu branu borcov ako nieco taketo


----------



## ayoz

Na drvivej väčšine štadiónov sú kamery na hlavných tribúnach hlavne z dôvodu, že nikto sa pri zápase nechce pozerať na tých najnudnejších divákov, navyše keď sa hlavné tribúny ani nepripájajú k štadiónovému choreu a podobne.


----------



## MBPA

Umiestnenie kamier na stadione absolutne nesuvisi s tym ci sa niekto chce pozerat na najnudnejsich divakov alebo nie. Zober si napriklad taky hokejovy Slovan kde kamera zabera VIPku. Umiestnenie kamier je jasne definovane uz pri projekte, suvisi napriklad so zazemim pre reziu a prenosove vozy, napojenim na vsetky mozne technologie, svetlotechniku a mnoho dalsich veci. To ci oproti sedi prezident, hlavny sponzor, alebo deti zo skolky je absolutne bezpredmetne.


----------



## SunshineBB

No a na starsich stadionoch su kamery na hlavnej tribune vacsinou preto, lebo casto ako jedina bola prekryta, a zbytok bol bez strechy, ak vobec nejaky bol.


----------



## Jojco

Debata naberá zábavný charakter, keď som sa dočítal hlavny dôvod prečo je kamera na hlavnej tribúne takmer som si ublížil pri páde zo stoličky 
Zimný štadión ondraja nepelu nemá hlavnú tribúnu. Teda som o nej ešte nepočul.
V princípe je úplne jedno kde je kamera umiestnená, dôležité je aby divák mal čo najlepší obrázok z ihriska. A na Štiavničkách je ten balkón úplne idealny.


----------



## MBPA

A ja len este doplnim, moderne stadiony maju castokrat dve miesta a bezne sa stava ze ked pozeras zapas na europskej televizii tak je hlavna kamera na tribune A a ked pozeras zapas na azijskej televizii ktora si robi vlasty prenos, tak je hlavna kamera na tribune B. Samozrejme za predpokladu ze obe splnaju technicke podmienky na prenosy a veci ktore som spomenul vyssie.


----------



## Jojco

Aj v Trnave sa už neraz stalo, že dve televízne spoločnosti vyrábali vlastné prenosy. Napr. zápas Slovensko - Anglicko vysielala okrem našej verejnoprávnej televízii i Anglicka televízna spoločnosť a kamery mali umiestnené na protiľahlej (západnej) tribúne čiže britskí diváci videli zápas z opačnej strany štadióna než merčiak a naši diváci.
Dokonca ešte na starom tehelnom poli sa prenosy tiež vyrábali paralelné z protiľahlých tribún.


----------



## jirky

Zdroj: fb andrea turcanova


----------



## SunshineBB

Oči mi vypadli.


----------



## Azbest

krasota


----------



## figliar

Paráda, po dokončení bude spolu s BA, Košicami a Popradom určite patriť do top 4 u nás. Ale ako večný kritik si neodpustím poznámku k tej druhej fotke, škoda že sa nepodarilo presadiť aby sa potiahli tie rohy a tribúny za bránami až k mantinelom - teraz je to z tých rohov dobrých 10m k ploche čo je dosť nehokejové. Samozrejme druhá vec je či by sa to dalo technicky zrealizovať pri zachovaní rozumného sklonu tribún. Asi áno ale pri o dosť vyššom rozpočte.


----------



## jirky

Figliar - neslo by to, kedze ten priestor za mantinelmi sluzi ako exit pre divakov z nizsej tribuny a tribun za brankami. Neda sa to tam nahustit.


----------



## ayoz

MBPA said:


> Umiestnenie kamier na stadione absolutne nesuvisi s tym ci sa niekto chce pozerat na najnudnejsich divakov alebo nie. Zober si napriklad taky hokejovy Slovan kde kamera zabera VIPku. Umiestnenie kamier je jasne definovane uz pri projekte, suvisi napriklad so zazemim pre reziu a prenosove vozy, napojenim na vsetky mozne technologie, svetlotechniku a mnoho dalsich veci. To ci oproti sedi prezident, hlavny sponzor, alebo deti zo skolky je absolutne bezpredmetne.


No a kde máš vo väčšine prípadov to zázemie? Na hlavnej tribúne, keďže ostatné tribúny ho nepotrebujú. A bavíme sa o futbale, nie hokeji, čo je niečo úplne iné.


----------



## Pali_PO

Prosím, hlavne nech tam nedajú nejaké fancy farebné krikľavé sedačky. Kľudne by som bol za sedačky v takej svetlo šedej farbe ako je ten betón.
---
EDIT:



https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/22537678/zimny-stadion-skolaudovali-so-smart-strechou-druha-etapa-bude-stat-dalsie-dva-miliony.html#storm_gallery_173051



PREŠOV. Mesto Prešov investovalo do prvej etapy opravy zimného štadióna takmer 4,9 milióna eur s DPH.

Najväčšou položkou bola oprava konštrukčne zložitej lanovej strechy, ktorá je jednou z prvých smart konštrukcií tohto typu na Slovensku a je nepretržite monitorovaná.

Primátorka Andrea Turčanová (KDH) prezradila aj plány do budúcna.

Článok pokračuje pod video reklamou

*Súťažia 3600 sedačiek*
Prešovský zimný štadión je po viac ako dvojročnej prestávke opäť plne funkčný a športové kluby už naplno môžu využívať ľadovú plochu.

   Súvisiaci článok undefined Čítajte 
Mesto hovorí, že úspešne ukončili jednu z najnáročnejších rekonštrukcií uplynulého desaťročia.

Vypnúť reklamu

Cieľom bolo zachrániť a zrenovovať zimný štadión, ktorý postavili ešte v roku 1967.

Odvtedy sa robili len čiastkové úpravy, zlá statika strechy si napokon vynútila kompletnú odstávku štadióna.

V apríli 2018 bolo vydané stavebné povolenie a o mesiac neskôr ho kompletne uzatvorili, čo spôsobilo problémy mladým športovcom, ktorí museli za tréningmi dochádzať do iných miest.

Štadión je už skolaudovaný, ale zatiaľ bez sedačiek.

Tie by však mali čoskoro osádzať do hľadiska, ktoré prešlo úpravou.

Peniaze na nové sedačky získalo mesto z dotácie Prešovského samosprávneho kraja.

„Budeme ešte osádzať sedačky. Teraz prebieha súťaž, tak verme, že v krátkej dobe bude štadión vybavený aj modernými novými sedačkami,“ povedala primátorka.

Sedačky majú byť v prešovských farbách.

Vypnúť reklamu

Z 5500 miest, čo je kapacita štadióna, sa súťaží aktuálne 3600 sedačiek.

Pre osadenie zvyšných by sa mali priestory upraviť.

          
 *Zimný štadión v Prešove - september 2020* (40 fotografií) 
*Oprava stála milióny eur*
Mesto tvrdí, že do tejto nákladnej rekonštrukcie sa pustili vzhľadom na to, že ide o unikátnu stavbu v celosvetovom meradle a v zahraničí sa nachádzajú iba dve podobné haly.

   Súvisiaci článok undefined Čítajte 
Cena prác sa z vysúťažených 4,5 milióna eur vyšplhala na konečnú cenu 4 876 759,51 eura s DPH a rovnako sa predĺžila aj doba výstavby o rok.

„Každá stavba je živý organizmus. S odstupom po 50 rokoch, po odkrytí strechy sa zistilo, že sa už vtedy robili technické úpravy a vychádzali sme zo zlých predpokladov pri spracovaní projektovej dokumentácie a celé sa to muselo preprojektovať,“ povedala Turčanová.

Najväčšou položkou v rozpočte bola strecha.

Vypnúť reklamu

„Zrejme sme jediná samospráva na Slovensku, ktorá vyčlenila na rekonštrukciu športového objektu takmer 5 miliónov eur z vlastných zdrojov, bez akejkoľvek dotácie zo štátu, eurofondov či od sponzorov. Nešlo totiž len o záchranu štadióna, ale najmä o to, aby mohli deti a mládež bezpečne trénovať na ľade doma v Prešove,“ povedala primátorka.

*V prvej etape sa zamerali na strechu*
Stavebné práce na zimnom štadióne zrealizovala spoločnosť Swietelsky-Slovakia.

Najnákladnejšou časťou a najväčšou položkou v rozpočte bola práve oprava konštrukčne komplikovanej strechy s plochou 4300 metrov štvorcových.

V rámci 1. etapy rekonštrukcie zimného štadióna sa podarilo opraviť aj vstupné priestory, spravili nové podlahy a oceľové konštrukcie pre nové vstupy do hľadiska.

Osadené je aj nové osvetlenie, vzduchotechnika, turnikety, vymenené boli rozvody vodovodu a kanalizácie, nové sú i sociálne zariadenia.

Na fasáde pribudli hliníkové presklenia a vstupy a rovnako došlo aj k zmene prístupu k hľadisku, čo by malo zrýchliť presun divákov do hľadiska.

Pripravené sú i rozvody pre moderný bufet.

Zrekonštruovali chodníky z východnej strany objektu a verejné osvetlenie.

Úpravou prešlo parkovisko a revitalizovali aj zelené plochy.

*Druhá etapa bude stáť dva milióny*
Štadión je aktuálne už skolaudovaný, v pláne je druhá etapa rekonštrukcie. Sumu podľa primátorky odhadujú na dva milióny eur.

„To už naozaj z mestských peňazí nedáme,“ povedala Turčanová s tým, že sa spoliehajú na pomoc vlády a fondu pre rozvoj športovej infraštruktúry.

„Momentálne na ľadovej ploche a v hľadisku máme urobené nové osvetlenie, ktoré zodpovedá všetkým štandardom na všetky prenosy. Zrekonštruované a opravené sú šatne a do budúcna by bolo potrebné urobiť novú klimatizáciu s tým, že treba dobudovať a rozšíriť celé zázemie – šatne pre krasokorčuliarov, hokejistov a jednotlivé miestnosti, ktoré k tomu prináležia,“ povedala vedúca odboru územného rozvoja, architektúry a výstavby Alžbeta Pitoráková.

V budúcnosti sa počíta aj s inštaláciou multimediálnej kocky nad ľadovou plochou, vytvorením priestorov pre novinárov a úpravou fasády.

*Strecha je smart*
Realizácia samotnej strešnej konštrukcie trvala približne 8 mesiacov.
Celková dĺžka lán je 9348 metrov.
Lanová sieť je pospájaná so 4200 kusmi lanových trojsegmentových spojok a poloha každej spojky je geodeticky zameraná.
„Výnimočnosť tohto vzácneho architektonicko-inžinierskeho diela v slovenskom, ale aj v celosvetovom meradle dokumentuje skutočnosť, že pri porovnaní najvýznamnejších objektov sveta s nosnou strešnou konštrukciou v tvare hyperbolicko-parabolickej predpätej lanovej siete s dvojitou krivosťou sa na štvrtom mieste na svete nachádza objekt zimného štadióna v Prešove. Pred nami je už iba Velodróm v Londýne, Aréna v Calgary a Dorton aréna v Raleigh,“ informovala radnica.
Koncept rekonštrukcie lanovej strešnej konštrukcie je založený na online trvalom monitoringu.
„Zadané parametre v lanovej konštrukcii budú nepretržite sledované jednu z prvých smart konštrukcií tohto typu na Slovensku, vďaka čomu mesto presne vie, čo sa s konštrukciou deje a v prípade odchýlok dostáva v reálnom čase od systému upozornenia,“ dodala radnica.


Čítajte viac: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2253...-dalsie-dva-miliony.html#storm_gallery_173051


----------



## JRBA

Ten stadion v Trencine bude krasny, ked bude dokonceny uplne cely. A pri tom TN rozpocte nechapem, na co potrebuju v Presove 16.5 miliona, ked vo vizualizaciach vidim plastovu(okrem hlavnej tribuny) cirkusovu sracku pre 6000 divakov.


----------



## ayoz

Mohla by to byť ďalšia vydarená rekonštrukcia na štýl Michaloviec, ale stále to nebude moderný štadión. Sedačky by boli fajn nejaké tmavomodré.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Tak po par peknych zaberoch pekneho stadiona v TN zase do slovenskej reality v Banskej Bystrici
> 
> View attachment 751477



To fakt nevedia v 21. storoci vymysliet sposob ako odstranit tie stlpy z hlavnej tribuny?


----------



## MBPA

ayoz said:


> No a kde máš vo väčšine prípadov to zázemie? Na hlavnej tribúne, keďže ostatné tribúny ho nepotrebujú. A bavíme sa o futbale, nie hokeji, čo je niečo úplne iné.


Samozrejme ze vacsinou mas zazemie na hlavnej tribune, ale to neznamena to co tvrdis, ze kamera je na nej kvoli tomu aby nesnimala nudnych divakov vo VIPke. Ta kamera je tam najma kvoli tomu zazemiu. Neviem kolko stadionov mas pochodenych. Ja celkom dost a nie z pozicie bezneho divaka. Mozem ti zodpovedne povedat ze vela stadionov ma naprikald studia po celom obvode stadiona, ved si len predstav zapas Ligy majstrov vo futbale ktory sa prenasa do stoviek krajiny a mnoho z nich ma svoje vlastne staby. Ved len samotnych studii je na stadione niekolko. To nie je ako Pasienky kde si mal jednu tribunu, priestor pre 20 pisucich novinarov, 1 rozhlasoveho a jedno studiu s dvomi hostami. Ved uz len samotne presscentrum je firma vo firma v ramci takeho stadiona, staby dlho pred zapasom riesia svoje miesta (castokrat ich maju defaultne pridelene, ale lobing velkych medialnych domov robi svoje). Takze povedat si "tu bude kamera lebo aspon to nebude zaberat nudnu vipku" je uplne zcestne.


----------



## JRBA

MBPA said:


> A ja len este doplnim, moderne stadiony maju castokrat dve miesta a bezne sa stava ze ked pozeras zapas na europskej televizii tak je hlavna kamera na tribune A a ked pozeras zapas na azijskej televizii ktora si robi vlasty prenos, tak je hlavna kamera na tribune B. Samozrejme za predpokladu ze obe splnaju technicke podmienky na prenosy a veci ktore som spomenul vyssie.


To je bezne aj u nas. Ked sa hra v Dunajskej Strede a dava to STV, tak oni su na jednej tribune a Huste je oproti, teda aspon par zapasov som tak urcite videl.


----------



## jirky

JRBA - plastova seda bola v PO skrnuta, bude klasicky zelezobeton. Ale mas pravdu, za 16,5 sa podla mna dalo spravit aj vacsia kapacita ako 6,5. No len to by nesmela byt naprojektovana hlavna tribuna tak ako je, ta zozerie najviac. A trenciansky zozerie urcite cez 20 a s tym ze hraciu plochu ( vyhrievanu) maju uz v podstate hotovu. V PO nie je nic


----------



## ayoz

Ach, človek tu niečo nadnesene napíše a miestni Sheldonovia už to hneď musia vyvracať vedeckými analýzami... Lol... Fakt som si doteraz myslel, že na štadiónoch ako Wembley alebo Emirates je jedno tv štúdio a 4 kamery...


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Mohla by to byť ďalšia vydarená rekonštrukcia na štýl Michaloviec, ale stále to nebude moderný štadión. Sedačky by boli fajn nejaké tmavomodré.


A v com konkretne je stadion v Michalovciach modernejsi od tohto Presovskeho ked bude dokonceny?


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> To fakt nevedia v 21. storoci vymysliet sposob ako odstranit tie stlpy z hlavnej tribuny?


Nezabudajme ze podla prvotnych planov SNS a predoslej vlady mal mat tento stadion kapacitu 4 tisic a drevene lavice namiesto sedaciek. Vsetko naviac je zazrak, takze nejake stlpy by som asi neriesil.


----------



## Lukaso85

Prešov paráda, a verím, že sa podarí aj ten futbalový. My v BB budeme mať dva "rekonštruované" ani neviem ako to nazvať.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> A v com konkretne je stadion v Michalovciach modernejsi od tohto Presovskeho ked bude dokonceny?


Zrejme na tom bude podobne, čo som aj napísal. Čomu nerozumieš?

Inak teda pod SNS mala byť kapacita 4000 na sedenie, čo by znamenalo, že na státie by boli miesta, na ktorých doteraz aj tak nikto nesedával. Zase pokiaľ je jediné, čo Naď zachránil, že sa dajú sedačky všade, tak to je dosť slabota. A proste stĺpy sú zlo na takej malej tribúne vždy a je jedno kto ju rekonštruuje.


----------



## DiegoPele




----------



## Majhok

Sympaticky pan a rovnako aj stadion... kludne by som privital viac podobnych videi o slovenskych stadionoch - este by som tam mozno pridal zabery pred rekonstrukciou.


----------



## DiegoPele

Majhok said:


> Sympaticky pan a rovnako aj stadion... kludne by som privital viac podobnych videi o slovenskych stadionoch - este by som tam mozno pridal zabery pred rekonstrukciou.


Skoda, ze je nedostavany. Ale som rad, ze sa nevydali rovnakou cestou ako zvysne mesta pri SEDe a z tych tribun sa snazili dostat co najviac a nie je uplna lego skladacka. Ziar ma vseobecne dobru sportovu infrastrukturu. Ani sportova hala ani zimny stadion nie su z tych najhorsich.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nerad citujem portal www.bystricoviny.sk ale zo slusnosti ich musim uviest ako zdroj tejto informacie.


Dukla by II. ligu na Stiavnickach mohla/mala hrat od 1. maja 2020.


Edit: pardon, samozrejme 2021


----------



## SunshineBB

Celkom rychlo spravili fasadu toho presscentra. Vrch nasypu sa intenzivne cisti a zrovnava. Mam pocit ze postupne mizne coraz viac drevin aj vacsich stromov.


----------



## Lukaso85

Na Stiavnickach to vyzera ze do jari uz prace vonku skoncili


----------



## ayoz

Inak teraz mi napadlo, čo ma dosť takto predčasne sklamalo je, že sedačky zrejme budú zase nesklápacie. Ako možno predbieham, ale čisto keď si pozriem výšku schodíkov, tak mi neprídu dostatočné na ukotvenie sklápacích sedačiek.


----------



## figliar

Podľa mňa pri zachovaní pôvodného oválu ktorý sa len zalial novým betónom namajú so sedačkami moc na výber. Na zvýšenie tých radov by bolo treba spraviť strmšie tribúny a teda vlastne postaviť nový ovál. No ale oproti pôvodnému plánu šmejdov z SNS a Smeru teda dreveným laviciam budú aj tie sedadlá plus. U nás sa dokončujú priestory za bránami a starou tribúnou, je tam nový asfalt, lampy a tiež sa pracuje na tom aby požiadavky spĺňal aj prístup k sektoru hostí.


----------



## ayoz

No nie, sedačky nebudú plus. Budú tak max rovná sa. Tu neporovnávame s nejakým SNSáckym projektom, ktorý Naď pokojne mohol prehnať (u neho nič nové). Porovnávame s pôvodným stavom.

Inak má niekto info o štadiónoch v Seredi alebo Komárne? Predstavené plány boli už dávno a nevyzerá to na nejakú činnosť.


----------



## matusak

repost z vlákna *HLOHOVEC*

Začala sa *rekonštrukcia tribúny futbalového štadióna FC Slovan Hlohovec*. Dokončená bude mestom na jar 2021.

povrchová úprava fasády (v klubových farbách)
nové koná, dvere, preklenné steny vestibulu
sanácia nástupnej časti tribúny na sedenie
hydroizolácia stropnej a podlahovej konštrukcie
nové sedadlá
Súčasný stav








Vizualizácia






















zdroj: FB Mesto Hlohovec


----------



## figliar

K tej tretej vizualizácii... Tá tribúna je veľmi slušná, myslím že po dokončení budú niekde aj vo vyšších ligách závidieť. Len dúfam že to nebude až taká bledá lila farba ako je tam ale skôr fialová ako má Fiorentina čo je predpokladám farba klubu.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

chcel by som sa opýtat, su niekde k dispozícii nejaké fotky zimného štadiona v Trenčíne ? myslím, že minulý rok prebehla rekonštrukcia, bohužial sa mi nepodarilo nájsť žiadne fotky alebo video


----------



## Azbest

Tu su nejake fotky



https://mytrencin.sme.sk/g/138579/zimny-stadion-pavla-demitru-v-trencine?gref=https%253A%252F%252Fmytrencin.sme.sk%252Fc%252F22213241%252Fprace-na-trencianskom-zimnom-stadione-uz-finisuju.html&photo=p5777625


----------



## Andy182

Štadión Pavla Demitru v novom šate (FOTO) | HokejPortal.sk


V piatok sa bude hrať v Trenčíne veľký zápas. A Slovan ako súper nie je jediný dôvod. Pozrite sa na nový šat štadióna Pavla Demitru.




www.hokejportal.net





Tu mozes tiez nieco vidiet


----------



## Lukaso85

Na Stiavnickach nic extra noveho


----------



## Pali_PO

Škoda, že ten betónový ovál v BB neupravili na tejprotiľahlej strane tak, ako je napr. tribúna v Splite. To by podľa mňa vyzeralo štýlovo.


----------



## Ivko1989

Som počul že v BB už začala aj rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna? Je to pravda? Ak áno... nejaké info a foto?


----------



## figliar

Lukaso85 said:


> Na Stiavnickach nic extra noveho
> View attachment 804856


hmmmmmm  tak tato ti velmi pekne vypalila  ... Len sa mi to mari alebo branu borcov natreli na zlto? Celkom to ladi s tou zltou na budove v pozadi. Zaujima ma to preto ze chcem vediet ci existuje nejaky koncept alebo plan ako tie farby na sportoviskach v okoli zladit do jedneho celku.


----------



## eMKejx

Ivko1989 said:


> Som počul že v BB už začala aj rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna? Je to pravda? Ak áno... nejaké info a foto?


jasne ako "zacala" hokejova extraliga v podstate. Barani maju "domaci" stanok u bryndziarov a teraz tam dostavaju na prdel...

btw v Ra2ni uz namontovane nosne profily na tribuny. Tiez to tam pekne rastie.


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> jasne ako "zacala" hokejova extraliga v podstate. Barani maju "domaci" stanok u bryndziarov a teraz tam dostavaju na prdel...


Nerozumiem co si to tu napisal. Zajtra je oficialna tlacovka k zacatiu rekontrukcie zimneho stadiona. Ale robi sa tam uz cca tyzden.


----------



## Lukaso85

Keby bol smer pri vlade necudoval by som sa keby dali dotaciu na halu, kt. neexistuje


----------



## 22.4.2017

Tak v Slovenskej Ľupči je nová, tento rok otvorená športová hala v areáli ZŠ, Brusno tam hráva volejbalovú extraligu žien, aj keď hľadisko je veľmi malé, ale zase nie všade budú potrebné veľké hľadiská... zato športová hala v Detve je dosť veľká, síce trochu od ruky, ale po poriadnej rekonštrukcii to môže byť kvalitné športovisko, ktoré tomu to regiónu chýba. Ten Badín by bol výbornou voľbou, ale možno je tam všetko potrebné. Alebo opačný prípad - obec je proti.


----------



## ayoz

Najlepšou voľbou by bola hlava v Bystrici, ale nie, my za investičné peniaze ideme opravovať chodníky.


----------



## Lukaso85

__





Referencie - Športové podlahy - Športová hala- Slovenská Ľupča - STAVREM - podlahárske centrum


STAVREM - podlahárske centrum



www.stavrem.sk


----------



## soloKK

taká istá ako hala Focus v Kežmarku


----------



## ayoz

No pozor, okná sú inak.


----------



## figliar

Zacali davat konecne sedadla aj na novu hlavnu, len dufam ze tych radov tam bude nakoniec viac lebo min. dva sa tam este hore zmestia


----------



## Ivko1989

Liptovský Mikuláš


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Zacali davat konecne sedadla aj na novu hlavnu, len dufam ze tych radov tam bude nakoniec viac lebo min. dva sa tam este hore zmestia





figliar said:


> Zacali davat konecne sedadla aj na novu hlavnu, len dufam ze tych radov tam bude nakoniec viac lebo min. dva sa tam este hore zmestia


Presne na toto som cakal. Sice........dost pochybujem ze sa v blizkej dobe ten stadion dokonci cely, a myslim si ze to bude 3+1 zopar rokov, ale moze sa to podobat trosku na ten trnavsky. Sediac na "starej" (malej) tribune, ten stadion vyzera ozaj slusne (mam na mysli Trnavu). Opacne to vyzera komicky. Mam dojem ze to iste caka aj Trencin. Som len zvedavy, aku jej umyju tvar tej starej ruine. RR to ma cele fpixi, a logicky mu idem najma o to, aby sa cim skor vratili domov. Tak ci onak, mame: BA, Trnavu, DS, Zilinu....(sice v hrackarskom pomere 1:3, ale....mame). 
Skoda preskoda Kosic, Presova, Bystrice (kde stvorili doslova PIXOVINY nehodne krajskych miest) a pravdepodobne aj Trencina, ALE..........beruc do uvahy ze este pred 5 rokmi hrozila situacia ze SK reprezentacia mala hrat svoje zapasy mimo SR, da sa povedat, ze co sa tyka stadionikov, polovica Fortuny sa moze hrat na celkom slusnych a logicky postavenych stankoch. Ak by postavili v KE, PO a BB normalne stadiony, a postupili do 1 ligy, cela liga mohla bez ZM, Serede, MI, RK, Myjavy, Pohronia a podobnych nelogickych hybridov vyzerat celkom k svetu.


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> Presne na toto som cakal. Sice........dost pochybujem ze sa v blizkej dobe ten stadion dokonci cely, a myslim si ze to bude 3+1 zopar rokov, ale moze sa to podobat trosku na ten trnavsky. Sediac na "starej" (malej) tribune, ten stadion vyzera ozaj slusne (mam na mysli Trnavu). Opacne to vyzera komicky. Mam dojem ze to iste caka aj Trencin.


Trnava má v tomto oproti Trenčínu jednu zásadnú nevýhodu a to je že tú štvrtú tribúnu tam už kôli zástavbe a ceste nemajú kde vopchať. Trenčín áno ale inak súhlasím že to pekných pár rokov v takomto stave asi zostane.


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> Zacali davat konecne sedadla aj na novu hlavnu, len dufam ze tych radov tam bude nakoniec viac lebo min. dva sa tam este hore zmestia


Tie horné chýbajúce rady zrejme budú pre skyboxy, čiže tam budú iné sedačky. Inak konečne vidno pekne rozdiel medzi košickou a trenčianskou hlavnou. Ten rozdiel v počte skyboxov je celkom veľký. Ale košická by tým pádom mala mať väčšiu kapacitu (aj keď zase tam zožerú dosť tie dve hrozné diery). Čiže ako celok asi lepšie pôsobí Trenčín, a Košice z tej trojice bratov spolu s DS vychádzajú najhoršie, ale po dokončení to budú prakticky tri rovnocenné štadióny. Je škoda, že sa v 8-10tisícovej podobe niečo podobné nerealizovalo aj v NR a BB. V Prešove šanca stále žije.

Pôvodne som na siravaka a jeho tradičné hlúposti reagovať nechcel, ale zase použil cudzie slovo bez toho, aby vedel čo znamená, tak sa len musím spýtať. Akéže sú hybridy ZM, Myjava, Pohronie, Michalovce alebo dokonca Ružomberok? Resp. hybridy čoho sú to?

Inak som pozrel aj ako pokročili Maďari s ich štadiónmi a momentálne sa dokončuje nový štadión Honvédu Budapešť. Bozsik Arena bude mať 8-tisíc miest a cena je vyše 33 miliónov eur... Pričom vizuálne by to bol ideálny štadión pre takú Nitru alebo Prešov (BB nerátam, keďže nie je atletický). Ale tie financie sú naozaj neporovnateľné.


----------



## siravak

Duro-trulo opat svetielkuje.

Tak podme si vysvetlit 2 slova: Hybrid a hlupost:
Hybrid je vysledok skrizenia dvoch veci.
Hlupost je presne to, co tvoj otec urobil pred tolkymi rokmi, kolko ich mas, plus 9 mesiacov.
Najprv hybrid:

Kosice: Skrizenie tribun so stromcekom.











Myjava - Skrizenie trubunn s PLACHTOU.










Este aj tvoj krajan z Bystrice nazval bystricky nepodarok "mackopsom", (s cim suhlasim).
Cele forum co citalo moj prispevok) moju myslienku pochopilo, (s ktorou mohlo suhlasit alebo nie), okrem jedneho kecatka ktoremuj nejde o debatu, ale vytvorit rekord v pocte prispevkov za kazdu cenu, Aj za cenu carbania somarin.
Len pred nedavnom ti dvaja ludia na fore dali jasne najavo ze si somar. Jeden ti slusne s ironiou odpisal, ze asi nevies precitat (ja si skor myslim ze POCHOPIT) slovo "EDIT", a druhy ti jasne odpisal aby si si odpustil osobne utoky.

Je evidentne ze si sa do mna zalubil, a nedokazes bezomna zit. A tak doslova STRIEHNES na kazdy jeden moj prispevok aby si mi vyznal lasku trepanim pixovin ktore ma ozaj nezaujimaju.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Trnava má v tomto oproti Trenčínu jednu zásadnú nevýhodu a to je že tú štvrtú tribúnu tam už kôli zástavbe a ceste nemajú kde vopchať. Trenčín áno ale inak súhlasím že to pekných pár rokov v takomto stave asi zostane.


Co sa tyka Trnavy, tam mal stat povodne rovnako vysoka a tiez dvojpodlazna tribuna. Vsetko bolo pripravene az na jednu tetu z kvetinarstva, ktora proste neuhla. Na fore kolovali vizualizacie ten stvrtej tribuny, a aj ked bola kapacitne omnoho mensia, esteticky zapadala viac nez ten obrovsky napis. Tak ci onak, Trnava ma stadion aky si zasluzi, a mne osobne sa aj v takomto stave paci.

Pisem to preto, lebo cely trenciansky stadion moze "esteticky" vyzerat celkom slusne, ale aj hrozostrasne. Vsetko zalezi na tom, co urobia so starou tribunou. Uz len tie letecke zabery zhora jasne ukazuju rozdiel moderny s ruinou. Ja sosobne drzim Trencinu palce. Vzdy mi bolo to mesto ako aj Zilina c BB sympaticke po kazdej jednej stranke.

Co sa tyka tych hornych radov sedadiel, tam budu pravdepodobne kozene sedacky. alebo proste kvalitnejsie sedacky,


----------



## ayoz

Lol, že so stromčekmi  Ale ak sú toto tvoje podmienky na hybrid, tak čoho hybridom sú teda tie ZM alebo Michalovce? Chápem, že na Ružomberok by si asi povedal, že tribúny a Tesco. Toto tvoje hodnotenie štadiónov podľa počtu tribún je úplná somarina. Košice budú aj s dvomi tribúnami jedným z najkomfortnejších štadiónov pre divákov aj hráčov.


----------



## siravak

ayoz said:


> Lol, že so stromčekmi  Ale ak sú toto tvoje podmienky na hybrid, tak čoho hybridom sú teda tie ZM alebo Michalovce? Chápem, že na Ružomberok by si asi povedal, že tribúny a Tesco. Toto tvoje hodnotenie štadiónov podľa počtu tribún je úplná somarina. Košice budú aj s dvomi tribúnami jedným z najkomfortnejších štadiónov pre divákov aj hráčov.


Vyborne. A teraz celom vzad, a zalub sa do niekohoho ineho. Si horsi nez pouzity zdrap toaletneho papiera ktory sa ti prilepi na topanku, a nie a nie sa ho zbavit.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

na FB mi vykočilo video týkajúce sa futbalového štadióna v Prešove

Link:



__ https://www.facebook.com/sportvpo/posts/752975005613363



Má niekto nejaké lepšie info aby mi ozrejmil aký je problém? Mal som počit, že so štadiónom už všetko napreduje. Asi tak mesiac dozadu sa tu ukazali nové vizualizácie tak som predpokladal, že začiatok je na "spadnutie". Čo som zachytil tak ľudia nesúhlasili s nižšou kapacitou štadióna, cca 6500 divákov


----------



## figliar

S tými vrchnými radmi v TN ste mali pravdu, pozeral som znovu vizualizácie a bude tam plexisklo oddeľujúce miesta pre VIP a Skyboxy takže by mali pribudnúť ešte 2 rady s luxusnejšími sedadlami. Celkový počet radov by mal byť teda 13+skyboxy na hlavnej a 17 na ostatných tribúnach čo by myslím malo dať celkovú kapacitu cca 10.500 miest.


----------



## jirky

Theodore - v kratkosti, v pondelok a v utorok mestke zastupitelstvo resp VUC ide schvalovat zmluvu s vysutazenym zhotovitelom. A cuduj sa svete, par dni pred definitivnym ukoncenim toho 4rocneho marazmu sa zacalo politikarcit, par osob z poslaneckych lavic zacitilo sancu byt za chrumkavych a zacali kritizovat, malu kapacitu (6500), vysutazenu cenu (16,5)..ze treba vsetko zrusit a novy projekt na zelenej luke a blablabla..proste klasicke Slovensko, klasicky Presov..


----------



## Azbest

takze som sa s terminom dokoncenia stadiona v Presove sekol....moj skromny odhad na rok 2025 je uz asi pasé.Realta bude taka ze ziaden stadion v Presove nevyrastie...


----------



## siravak

jirky said:


> Theodore - v kratkosti, v pondelok a v utorok mestke zastupitelstvo resp VUC ide schvalovat zmluvu s vysutazenym zhotovitelom. A cuduj sa svete, par dni pred definitivnym ukoncenim toho 4rocneho marazmu sa zacalo politikarcit, par osob z poslaneckych lavic zacitilo sancu byt za chrumkavych a zacali kritizovat, malu kapacitu (6500), vysutazenu cenu (16,5)..ze treba vsetko zrusit a novy projekt na zelenej luke a blablabla..proste klasicke Slovensko, klasicky Presov..


Nuz neviem......Ale IMHO, ja by som bol radsej keby sa to cele zrusilo, a aj ked na zelenej luke a za cenu dalsich rôckov (co je na SK) kvazi pravidlom, postavilo nieco zmysluplne. Hento zalene strasidlo podobne ramu televizora zo 70 rokov pre 6K bola skutocna tragedia.


----------



## jirky

Siravak - toto je tazka debata, na jednej strane ok, ten stadion nie je ziadne terno, na druhej v PO je uz neskutocny hlad futbale, skoro kazda chlapska debata konci pri stadione a Tatrane. Dopyt je obrovsky, vela ludi vklada do toho nadej, ze novy stadion a vystrnadenie remetu vrati Tatran do ligy. Tych dalsich par rokov bez stadiona uz Tatran nemusi prezit. Plus je velke riziko ked to neschvalia, ze naozaj prepracuju projekt, mozno nieco na sposob TN, DS a potom zistia ze tych 21-22mega proste nemaju. Vobec by ma to v PO neprekvapilo. Takze dost blba situacia. Bud nie moc podareny stadion alebo mozno na najblizsich x rokov nic..


----------



## ayoz

Tak ak bude bývať štadión v Prešove pravidelne vypredaný a kapacita 6,5 tisíc bude málo, nič im nebude brániť odmontovať Sedy a postaviť vyššie betónové tribúny.


----------



## jirky

Ayoz- Uz sa to tu xkrat spominalo, v PO sa ziadna seda neplanuje. Normalne betonove tribuny


----------



## siravak

Už som to na tomto fore povedal viackrat, ze na vsetko sa da divat z roznych uhlov pohladu. A aj ked si budem protiriecit, v podstate ta chapem a respektujem. Ide vsak o to, aby ludia pochopili, ze su projekty, ktore su urcene na dni, tyzdne, mesiace, maximalne zopar rokov. 
Ked sa bavime o veciach ako stadiony (futbal, hokej ci universalna hala........moj nazor je ze by to malo sluzit detom nasich vnukov. 
Stadion sa (na Slovensku a spol.) stava na desatrocia. 
Studoval son v PO, byval som na intaku nedaleko Kalvarie, Torysa na docah, hojejovy stadion tak isto. 
Mam k PO specialny vztah, a po MI je to druhe mesto na SK na ktorom mi najviac zalezi. Pravda je vsak taka, ze tak ako Bystrica, aj toto mesto je po sportovej stranke doslova "prekliate". 
Mne sa sa zelena (hokej) haraburda nepaci. A ten zeleny (futbal) BLUD už vobec nie. 

TY mas pravdu, ze lepsie "nieco" nez NIC. 

Ja naopak myslim, lepsie pockat a postavit PRESOVU stanky hodne PRESOVU.

A IMHO, obaja mame pravdu.


----------



## ayoz

jirky said:


> Ayoz- Uz sa to tu xkrat spominalo, v PO sa ziadna seda neplanuje. Normalne betonove tribuny


Veď hovoril si, ale žiadne potvrdenie toho som ešte nevidel. Žiadny projekt ani aspoň článok alebo status nejakého zodpovedného človeka na FB...


----------



## jirky

Som tu daval fotky rezov z projektovej dokumentacie..


----------



## jirky




----------



## figliar

Pre porovnanie, toto je priamo zo stranky myjavskej SEDy - jeden z ich lepsich modelov... tusim ze aj viac radov  Ale samozrejme beton je beton zvlast ak tam planuju aj nejake zazemie a dlhodobe vyuzitie.


----------



## ayoz

Jasné, nepamätal som si, že by si to sem dával. Aj to tam píše, že betónové prefabrikáty. V tom prípade je škoda, že nedali o 2 rady viac, nech je to aspoň tých 8 tisíc. Ale aj tak dobre. Však v Holandsku alebo Belgicku sú takéto štadióny v lige bežné pre kluby ako Prešov. A vlastne aj tu platí, že pri spôsobe, akým je to stavané by nebol problém zhodiť strechu a dostavať poschodie alebo len rozšíriť to pôvodné v prípade potreby, ak je za tribúnou miesto. Hlavné je, aby sa to konečne začalo stavať. Nejaké farebné obrázky k tomu nie sú? Že aké budú sedačky a vlastne aj strecha...

Inak presne takto som si +/- predstavoval že spravia ovál v BB... No škoda.


----------



## jirky

Ayoz - presne to sa tomu navrhu najviac vycita, keby dali tych 12 radov namiesto aktualnych 10 tak nikto s tym nema problem, kapacita by bola nieco nad 8 a to bohate bohate staci. Namiesto toho navrhli zbytocne luxusnu tribunu s 8 skyboxami, VIPkami a boh vie cim este. Ta hlavna tribuna zhltne znacnu cast tych skoro 17mil co vyslo zo sutaze a teraz vsetci placu ze 17mil za 6,5tis stadion je vela.


----------



## jirky

A k tym farebnym obrazkom, tie nie su k dispozicii, ale par info k tomu je. Strecha oplastena plechom, mal by byt tmavozeleny a sedacky budu, ako to nazvat - melirovane?  Proste premiesane 3 odtiene zelenej a biela. Hlavna tribuna ma ostat taka ako je na tych povodnych farebnych vizualizaciach.


----------



## ayoz

Tak ten počet skyboxov je nejako daný, aj keď predpokladám, že pre UEFA 3. kategóriu to nie je ešte také veľké číslo. A tá hlavná tribúna vyzerá dobre, akurát teda ak má byť celý štadión betónový, mohlo to byť už spojené ako celok. Ale tak uvidíme ako to bude vyzerať. Ja si nemyslím, že pre klub ako Prešov je 6,5 tisíc vyslovene málo. Ono je otázne, či aj s tými 1500 navyše by to vybavením dotiahli na 4. kategóriu. Ale reprezentácia tam bude môcť hrať aspoň priateľské zápasy (možno aj kvalifikáciu proti nejakým San Marinam a podobne), prípadne aspoň U21ka. Skupinovú fázu LM v Prešove asi očakávať nemôžu, takže preto im je vyššia kategória zbytočná. A tých 6,5 sa naplní aj tak možno len na začiatku prvej sezóny po postupe do FL, na zápasy s KE a Slovanom a možno keby Prešov hral o titul niekedy, ale koľkokrát sa mu to za tých 120 rokov existencie podarilo?

Počíta sa aj s nejakým opláštením tribún?

Inak podobne ako Sunshine, aj ja nerád, ale zazdieľam tieto dva články zo smerovín... Jeden poukazuje na to, že v BB to s postupom a budovaním kádra na ligu myslia vážne (dokonca chcú zmeniť aj marketing, web a sociálne siete, na čo som zvedavý). Druhý ukazuje update zo štadióna v Radvani.









Futbalová Dukla podpísala Polievku, v zime šesť zápasov iba s Fortunaligistami


Banskobystrická futbalová Dukla to myslí s postupom do najvyššej futbalovej súťaže vážne. Vo štvrtok desiateho decembra predĺžila zmluvu s kapitánom Róbertom Polievkom do 30. júna 2022 a avizuje aj ďalšie posily. Počas zimnej prípravy odohrá prípravné zápasy iba s mužstvami najvyššej slovenskej...




www.bystricoviny.sk













FOTO: Výstavba mládežníckeho futbalového štadióna v Radvani je v plnom prúde


V Radvani napriek nastupujúcej zime pokračuje výstavba nového mestského futbalového štadióna, ktorý bude slúžiť najmä mladým futbalistom. Boli sme sa pozrieť, ako to vyzerá na stavbe.




www.bystricoviny.sk


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

presne ako je napísané vyššie, 6.5 tisicový štadion v Prešove bohate stačí. A navyše podla vizualizacii štadión vyzerá jedinečne a ľudia si ho budu pamatať podobne ako prešovský hokejový štadión. Ako ja chápem, že tretie najväčšie mesto na Slovensku by chcelo mať väčší štadión a to je určite aj argument pre politikov zo zastupitelstva, ktorý sú proti. Ale bohužial taká je realita.


----------



## JRBA

jirky said:


> View attachment 846429
> View attachment 846434


Ked sa to takto podari, tak to bude super. Radsej 6 tisicovy beton ako 100 tisicovu sedu. Navyse presovsky stadion bude svojim sposobom unikatny a clovek si ho hned spoji s mestom. Na rozdiel od stadionov ala Senica, Poprad, Nitra, ktore sa uplne vzdali svojej identity.


----------



## Lukaso85

Par foto zo Stiavniciek pocas prechadzky so psom


----------



## ayoz

Ach, takže hlavná tribúna bude paneláková 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SunshineBB

Hlavne ta zlta farba uz asi dava tusit v akych farbach teda bude cely stadion.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Ach, takže hlavná tribúna bude paneláková 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️


no farby mohli zvoliť teda iné, buď bielo červená alebo keď už armádna dukla tak miesto bielej mali dať tu ich tmavo červenú.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ak ste niekto zo Sasovej Rudlovej mohli by ste odfotit Hamsikovu akademiu, vraj sa uz tiez buduje.


----------



## ayoz

Tak priestor na bordovú tam stále je predsa... Ale aj keď tam dajú bordovú, bude to vyzerať ako zle zateplený panelák... Na tom štadióne fakt jednu vec nespravia dobre?


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Tak priestor na bordovú tam stále je predsa... Ale aj keď tam dajú bordovú, bude to vyzerať ako zle zateplený panelák... Na tom štadióne fakt jednu vec nespravia dobre?


ta biela bude final, uz davaju dole lesenie.


----------



## ayoz




----------



## figliar

SunshineBB said:


> Hlavne ta zlta farba uz asi dava tusit v akych farbach teda bude cely stadion.


no ale vsak zlto - cervena k dukle podla loga vzdy patrila a bolo by to na SK aj unikatne lebo tuto kombinaciu pouzival kedysi len ruzomberok ale teraz uz maju byvalu kosicku t.j. cierno oranzovu... takze mozno aj toto je ich plan po postupe do ligy, odlisit sa od ostatnych


----------



## danyo

Tie betónové stupňe sú na Štiavničkách zle vyspádované 🤦‍♂️ ak to neopravia teraz tak asi nikdy a voda tam bude stáť vždy až kým ten betón neporuší. Dúfam tiež, že tá oprava nebude klasický "robotnícky hack", že tam vyfrézujú žliabok...


----------



## ayoz

😂🤣 To si seriózne myslíš, že Dukla plánuje zmeniť červeno-bielu za bielo-žltú? Však už keď si toto písal ti muselo byť jasné, že to je somarina. Keď sa povie červeno-bieli, väčšina fanúšikov na Slovensku si predstaví Duklu. A prakticky až kým do ligy nepostúpila Sereď, tak tam Dukla čo sa farieb týka ani nemala konkurenciu, keďže Trenčín aj ViOn sú doma skôr bieli a tie farebné kombinácie celkom menia, kým Dukla je vždy červená.


----------



## figliar

@ayoz Nemyslel som samozrejme zmenu na vatikánsku žlto bielu kombináciu čo by bol nízky kontrast a celkovo nezmysel ale zmenu na červeno-žltú ktorá by podľa loga nebola až tak mimo ale rešpektujem že pre vás je červeno biela posvätná. Podľa mňa ale nakoniec štadión bude v tých armádnych farbách čo zodpovedá aj vizualizácii. Inak v TN tipujem a všetko nasvedčuje tomu že bude po návrate domov rebranding a modrá zmizne z loga a budú používať práve bielo-červenú kombináciu, tomu nasvedčuje aj variácia loga ktorá sa začala čoraz viac objavovať na stránke, vo videách a na sociálnych sieťach, osobne by som nebol proti tomu...









Ešte dve z dneška... moc tam progress nevidno ale aspoň bolo lepšie svetlo ako minule, natiahli konečne druhú vrstvu asfaltu takže už tam tak poklopy kanálov nevyčnievajú a dorába sa aj dlažba pri sektore hostí. Tiež je tam vidno (snáď) prvé dve sedadlá pre VIP / skybox rady zabalené hore na hlavnej.


----------



## ayoz

Čo ja viem, AS to podľa mňa robí len preto, že je to teraz moderné... Monochromaticky to logo nevyzerá dobre, keďže AS splývajú do jedného. Ale možno bude aj nové logo, keďže toto je ešte z čias Synotu.


----------



## figliar

Tak čo viem niektorí fans v TN by si želali návrat k názvu a logu Jednota Trenčín čo sú mimochodom tiež rovnaké farby ale osobne sa mi to moc nepáči, ten názov je už zprofanovaný a vždy keď počujem jednota tak si predstavím reklamu Jednota - obchod plný života. Jedine ak by sa stal ten obchodný reťazec hlavným sponzorom a dofinancovali by dostavbu štvrtej tribúny, potom súhlasím


----------



## ayoz

No mne Jednota príde skôr komunistický názov, ak už by sa mali k niečomu vracať, tak Laugaricio je aspoň originálne.


----------



## jirky

ayoz said:


> No mne Jednota príde skôr komunistický názov, ak už by sa mali k niečomu vracať, tak Laugaricio je aspoň originálne.


Jak komunisticky? A United je co?


----------



## ayoz

Vieš, že aj slová s rovnakým významom môžu mať ten význam predsa len iný v rôznych jazykoch a kultúrach?


----------



## 22.4.2017

figliar said:


> no ale vsak zlto - cervena k dukle podla loga vzdy patrila a bolo by to na SK aj unikatne lebo tuto kombinaciu pouzival kedysi len ruzomberok ale teraz uz maju byvalu kosicku t.j. cierno oranzovu... takze mozno aj toto je ich plan po postupe do ligy, odlisit sa od ostatnych


Táto variácia loga sa používa viac ako 15 rokov a Dukla (futbalová v BB) nikdy nebola a ani nebude žltá. Na logu sú akurát tradičné farby Dukly (všeobecne) - červená, žltá, modrá, ktoré všetky Dukly s miernymi obmenami (v BB biela, v TN ak sa nemýlim šedá...) točili. V BB to boli odjakživa červeno-biele dresy doma a modré von. Dokonca ani biele dresy von (keď doma boli celočervené) sa neujali. Koniec koncov, takto kedysi vyzerali Štiavničky:










V 80. rokoch aj tieto lavice vymenili za červené a biele (časom ružové a krémové  ),už vtedy sa upúšťalo od jednotných Dukla farieb. A nie je absolútne dôvod na zmenu týchto farieb, každý marketér vám povie, že "brand recognition" je dosť podstatná záležitosť a keď sa povie "červeno - bieli" tak všetci vedia o kom je reč. Škoda, že VŠC tak trvá na tejto žltej, keď už chceli byť originálni, takto mohli spraviť maskáčovo, ako je aj cyklistický tím Dukla. Alebo nejak modernejšie - do šeda s červenými akcentami.


----------



## jirky

Jasne, len si srandu robim  ale Jednota Sheffield je cool


----------



## Jojco

Je smutné keď fanúšikovia niektorých popredných slovenských klubov nemajú jasno v tom, aký nazov a aké farby prináležia k daným klubom. Slovan, Spartak, DAC aj ďalšie kluby ktoré ešte majú jasnú identitu nesmú nikdy dopustiť aby sa ich fanúšikovia dožili niečoho podobného


----------



## ayoz

22.4.2017 said:


> Táto variácia loga sa používa viac ako 15 rokov a Dukla (futbalová v BB) nikdy nebola a ani nebude žltá. Na logu sú akurát tradičné farby Dukly (všeobecne) - červená, žltá, modrá, ktoré všetky Dukly s miernymi obmenami (v BB biela, v TN ak sa nemýlim šedá...) točili. V BB to boli odjakživa červeno-biele dresy doma a modré von. Dokonca ani biele dresy von (keď doma boli celočervené) sa neujali. Koniec koncov, takto kedysi vyzerali Štiavničky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V 80. rokoch aj tieto lavice vymenili za červené a biele (časom ružové a krémové  ),už vtedy sa upúšťalo od jednotných Dukla farieb. A nie je absolútne dôvod na zmenu týchto farieb, každý marketér vám povie, že "brand recognition" je dosť podstatná záležitosť a keď sa povie "červeno - bieli" tak všetci vedia o kom je reč. Škoda, že VŠC tak trvá na tejto žltej, keď už chceli byť originálni, takto mohli spraviť maskáčovo, ako je aj cyklistický tím Dukla. Alebo nejak modernejšie - do šeda s červenými akcentami.


Myslím, že niekedy za komunizmu ešte boli druhé dresy aj žlté a meniť hosťovské dresy podľa mňa nie je žiadny problém. Pokojne nech sa tam okrem modrej prestrieda aj biela, čierna, žltá alebo hocijaká iná. Ale ono to má zmysel striedať hlavne vtedy, keď klub tie dresy aj predá, lebo skôr si fanúšikovia kúpia každý rok inú farbu ako 5 rokov po sebe rovnaký druhý dres. Mne by nevadilo ani keby sa domáci menil v zmysle, že odtieň červenej, prípadne niekedy pruhy, niekedy biele rukávy, prípadne dať nejaký detail modrou/žltou (niečo na štýl ako to robia Arsenal alebo Bayern). Ale ako som už spomenul, tieto zmeny majú význam, keď si dresy fanúšikovia aj kupujú. Keď ich ani nepredávate, tak je vlastne úplne jedno aj to, že domáce máte Adidas a druhé Nike, čo sa nestáva na dedinách, ale v našej 2. lige hej.

Čo sa týka Trenčína, tak ten klub vznikol v 92. a odvtedy 5x zmenil názov a ten súčasný je spojený so sponzorom, ktorý v klube už 13 rokov nie je. Čiže v Trenčíne je podobne ako v KE skôr príslušnosť k mestu než ku klubu ako takému. A keby sa DAC premenoval alebo zmenil farby, nemyslím si, že jeho fanúšikovia by to brali nejako tragicky. Tam ich spája zase iná vec...


----------



## siravak

Nove Skyboxy na MI stadione. Vyzeraju ako "Break&Breakfast ranajkove jedalne"


----------



## figliar

Osobne sú mi futbalové Michalovce veľmi sympatické, áno preferujú v poslednej dobe zahraničných hráčov a áno asi by sme si všetci želali aby z východu boli v lige radšej Prešov a Košice ale zas na druhej strane to nie je úplne malé mesto a ich snahu treba oceniť. Ten štadión je veľmi sympatický, aj tie nezakryté betónové tribúny za bránami, myslím že presne to by sa hodilo napr. v porovnateľne veľkom Ružomberku. Navyše MI pokiaľ sa pamätám pred coronou zvykli hostiť nejaký mládežnícky turnaj kde hrali tuším aj Barca či Real (zdá sa mi že ten záber je aj na tapete v pozadí miestnosti) takže aj tieto aktivity treba pochváliť. Tie priestory sú na tú kapacitu úplne v poriadku, za mňa OK.


----------



## Lacko

figliar said:


> Osobne sú mi futbalové Michalovce veľmi sympatické, áno preferujú v poslednej dobe zahraničných hráčov a áno asi by sme si všetci želali aby z východu boli v lige radšej Prešov a Košice ale zas na druhej strane to nie je úplne malé mesto a ich snahu treba oceniť. Ten štadión je veľmi sympatický, aj tie nezakryté betónové tribúny za bránami, myslím že presne to by sa hodilo napr. v porovnateľne veľkom Ružomberku. Navyše MI pokiaľ sa pamätám pred coronou zvykli hostiť nejaký mládežnícky turnaj kde hrali tuším aj Barca či Real (zdá sa mi že ten záber je aj na tapete v pozadí miestnosti) takže aj tieto aktivity treba pochváliť. Tie priestory sú na tú kapacitu úplne v poriadku, za mňa OK.


Je zvlastne ale s pohladom ze MI su mensie nez realne su som sa uz stretol vela krat.
MI - cca 39 tis.
RK - cca 27 tis.


----------



## didinko

Lacko said:


> Je zvlastne ale s pohladom ze MI su mensie nez realne su som sa uz stretol vela krat.
> MI - cca 39 tis.
> RK - cca 27 tis.


To bude tým, že kým Michalovce prejdeš autom za 10 minút, tak Ružomberok za 40.


----------



## tom17

figliar said:


> Osobne sú mi futbalové Michalovce veľmi sympatické, áno preferujú v poslednej dobe zahraničných hráčov a áno asi by sme si všetci želali aby z východu boli v lige radšej Prešov a Košice ale zas na druhej strane to nie je úplne malé mesto a ich snahu treba oceniť. Ten štadión je veľmi sympatický, aj tie nezakryté betónové tribúny za bránami, myslím že presne to by sa hodilo napr. v porovnateľne veľkom Ružomberku. Navyše MI pokiaľ sa pamätám pred coronou zvykli hostiť nejaký mládežnícky turnaj kde hrali tuším aj Barca či Real (zdá sa mi že ten záber je aj na tapete v pozadí miestnosti) takže aj tieto aktivity treba pochváliť. Tie priestory sú na tú kapacitu úplne v poriadku, za mňa OK.


Mne su Michalovce tiez velmi sympaticke, tam sa ukazuje, ze ked sa chce a vie, tak sa da robit futbal na urovni aj bez toho, aby klub vlastnil nejaky meciarovsky oligarcha. Este aj ten stadion si postavili bez toho, aby im vlada musela dat 10 mega, z ktorych 5 by niekto ukradol. A az take male mesto nie su, plus su jediny klub z relativne velkeho regionu. Pre mna su urcite zaujimavy klub a spestrenie ligy. Keby som si mal vybrat, ktory z "malych" timov vypadne, tak Sered, Senicu, Pohronie aj Zlate Moravce by som urcite vypoklonkoval skor (a to mam Sered a Moravce rad).




Lacko said:


> Je zvlastne ale s pohladom ze MI su mensie nez realne su som sa uz stretol vela krat.
> MI - cca 39 tis.
> RK - cca 27 tis.


Celkom by ma zaujimalo, ci to podhodnocovanie velkosti Michaloviec nesuvisi s tym, ze u nas na zapade vieme o vychode Slovenska velke nic a v diskusii o vychode sa zmozeme akurat na "hahaha, vychod, to je tam kde nic nie je,ze?" Ja som si o MI tiez myslel, ze su velkostou na urovni Ruzomberka alebo Serede, kym som si to jedneho pekneho dna nevygooglil.


----------



## Pali_PO

*Župní poslanci odklepli na štadión 7,24 milióna, z firmy Futbal Tatran Aréna chcú vycúvať*

Nechcú sa podieľať na ďalšom financovaní.

14. dec 2020 o 20:28 Michal Ivan



Futbalový štadión v Prešove - Futbal Tatran Aréna. (Zdroj: Vizualizácia - Ing. arch. Ľubomír Sakala, Ing. arch. Martin Sakala)
 
PREŠOV. Poslanci Prešovského samosprávneho kraja (PSK) sa na pondelkovom zasadnutí zaoberali aj schvaľovaním uzavretia zmluvy o dielo na výstavbu futbalového štadióna v Prešove a schválením financovania.

Namiesto pôvodne schválených 5,5 milióna eur mali po výsledku verejnej súťaže odklepnúť viac ako 7,2 milióna eur.

Zároveň bolo navrhnuté zvýšenie základného imania spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA).

Riešili aj odchod kraja zo spoločnosti FTA.

          



*Kraj, mesto a ďalšie milióny*
Spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna, ktorej spoločníkmi sú mesto Prešov a PSK, už ukončila súťaž na zhotoviteľa stavby štadióna.


   

Víťazom sa stala spoločnosť AVA-stav s najnižšou cenou vyše 16,5 milióna eur bez DPH (takmer 20 miliónov eur s DPH).

Pri vyhlasovaní súťaže bola cena odhadovaná na 14,45 milióna eur bez DPH, predtým sa hovorilo aj o nižších sumách, keďže podzemné parkovisko, ale aj ďalšie položky sa z projektu škrtali práve kvôli vysokej cene a podmienkam licencie.

Cena sa mala navýšiť oproti odhadom kvôli stúpajúcim cenám materiálov, keďže ukončenie súťaže sa naťahovalo, a nákladná je aj atypická jedinečná tribúna.

Poslanci v pondelok schvaľovali návrh na spolufinancovanie štadióna formou dotácie vo výške 7 237 156 eur z rozpočtu PSK.

Podmienkou bola finančná spoluúčasť mesta Prešov v rovnakej výške a finančná spoluúčasť Slovenského futbalového zväzu (SFZ) vo výške 2,4 milióna eur. Mesto Prešov má peniaze schvaľovať na zastupiteľstve v utorok.

*Riešili aj vystúpenie kraja zo spoločnosti FTA*
Poslanec Ján Ferenčák (Hlas-SD) predniesol doplňujúci návrh.

   

Podľa neho PSK v budúcnosti už nemá záujem sa podieľať na ďalšom financovaní projektu výstavby futbalového štadióna a na financovaní jeho prevádzky.

Zároveň žiada predsedu pripraviť návrh na prevod obchodného podielu v spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna za cenu výšky vkladu na mesto Prešov alebo iný subjekt.

Návrh na prevod má župan Majerský predložiť na schválenie zastupiteľstvu do 28. februára 2021.

Predísť sa tak má ďalšiemu financovaniu zo strany župy.

Podobný návrh bol pripravený v materiáloch, ale v ďalšom bode rokovania.

Za pozmeňujúci návrh bolo 31 poslancov, teda 55,35 percenta, zvyšných 25 sa zdržalo a traja nehlasovali, takže návrh prešiel.

„Rýchle vystúpenie PSK z FTA je veľmi zlé riešenie. V súčasnosti sme pred podpisom zmluvy s víťazným uchádzačom a môže to zásadne zmeniť filozofiu financovania projektu počas výstavby. Spochybní to verejné obstarávanie od základu,“ reagoval konateľ spoločnosti FTA Rastislav Mochnacký (KDH), ktorý je zároveň prešovským mestským poslancom.

Podľa Mochnackého hrozí, že sa zmenia úverové podmienky pre víťazného uchádzača.

„Treba si uvedomiť to, že prvá splátka je po dokončení stavby vo výške 50 percent a ďalšia je v 36 rovnomerných splátkach po ukončení stavby. Ak PSK veľmi rýchlo odíde, je možné, že bude problém podpísať zmluvu s víťazným uchádzačom a celé to padne,“ pokračoval Mochnacký s tým, že výsledkom môže byť neúspešné aj druhé verejné obstarávanie, čo projekt posunie o ďalšie dva roky.

Problémom pri zmene podľa Mochnackého môže byť aj posúdenie štátnej pomoci od Protimonopolného úradu.

„Ak PSK vystúpi, je veľmi otázne, či úrad sa bude takouto žiadosťou zaoberať. Spochybní sa zmluva so SFZ. Ak toto ste potrebovali, pán Ferenčák, tak toto ste dosiahli,“ reagoval Mochnacký.

*Návrh prešiel o jediný hlas*
Postupné zvyšovanie ceny kritizovali viacerí poslanci.

Mochnacký to odôvodňoval tým, že projekt sa tvoril od roku 2016 a nie všetky objekty stavby boli rozpočtovo aktualizované.

   

Rovnako aj primátorka Andrea Turčanová (KDH) vysvetľovala postup pri projekte, kedy v roku 2016 vychádzala cena na nový štadión okolo 4,5 milióna eur.

Následne sa však narážalo na zdĺhavý proces pri zriaďovaní spoločnosti a prieťahy boli aj pri stavebných povoleniach a zrušení súťaže.

Za ten čas aj podľa primátorky išli ceny hore.

„Keď som predtým rokovala so zväzom, štadión mal stáť 9 až 14 miliónov eur. Suma je veľmi vysoká. Žiaľ, tým, že sme založili spoločnosť s ručením obmedzeným, tak sme priamo do projektovej dokumentácie nevstupovali a nemohli ju ovplyvniť. Dnes je ťažko plakať nad rozliatym mliekom,“ povedala Turčanová s tým, že hlasovanie je predovšetkým o ochote dofinancovať štadión, aby sa na jar budúceho roka mohlo začať stavať.

Turčanová rozumie kritike poslancov na vysokú cenu.

„Na druhej strane je mi nesmierne ľúto, že práve v tomto čase sa začalo rokovať o vystúpení. To môže spochybniť FTA pri jednaní s víťazom súťaže. Môže sa rozhodnúť, že sme nespoľahlivý partner a z projektu vystúpi,“ vysvetľovala.

Podľa nej by sa mala predovšetkým podpísať zmluva so zhotoviteľom a následne by mohol PSK vystúpiť zo spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna.

Poslanci nakoniec schválili nielen financovanie, ale aj zmluvu o dielo na výstavbu štadióna.

Hlasovanie prešlo o jediný hlas.

*Potrebné sú aj ďalšie financie*
   

Poslanci zároveň zvyšovali aj základné imanie spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna zo 6 600 na 206 600 eur, pre PSK ako 49-percentného spoločníka to znamenalo schválenie sumy 98-tisíc eur.

Dôvodom je pokrytie bežných výdavkov spoločnosti na budúci rok a zabezpečenie dostatku finančných prostriedkov na splnenie záväzku spoločnosti voči PSK.

Potrebné sú aj ďalšie financie.

Súčasťou diela sú stavebné a búracie práce spolu s dodávkou a montážou zariadení a technológií.

Okrem stavebných prác, ktoré sú predmetom zmluvy o dielo, je potrebné zabezpečiť stavebný inžiniering, stavebný dozor a bezpečnosť a ochranu zdravia pri práci.

To bude obsadené na základe verejného obstarávania, avšak predpokladané náklady sú vo výške 300-tisíc bez DPH, teda 360-tisíc eur s DPH vrátane autorského dozoru.

Predmetom zmluvy nie je ani výstavba energobloku, ktorý je však nevyhnutnou súčasťou pre prevádzkovanie štadióna. Podľa projektovej dokumentácie z roku 2019 sú náklady na jeho výstavbu 766 801 eur bez DPH (takmer 920-tisíc s DPH).

„Je možné, že sa nebude financovať z verejných zdrojov, ale bude postavená investorom,“ povedal Mochnacký.


Čítajte viac: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2255...li-aj-odchod-z-firmy-futbal-tatran-arena.html


----------



## ayoz

Smerak už nie je predsedom kraja, tak zrazu už sa netreba na štadióne priživovať a ideálne ho ani nepostavit, nech to potom môžu vyčítať KDH.

Inak k Michalovciam, ja som teda predstavu o ich veľkosti mal približne dobrú, ale celkovo ten klub je riadne nemastany, neslaný. Žiadny výraznejší marketing alebo propagácia klubu, štadiónik fajn, ale čakal som, že ho za peniaze od SFZ dokončia. Hrajú v tréningových dresoch, čo je podľa mňa celkom trapas. Žiadni výrazní hráči. Mne sa páčilo keď v lige začínali, tam som si myslel, že budú spestrením, ale teraz keby v lige neboli, tak si to ani nevšimnem. Nepíše sa o nich v dobrom ani v zlom.


----------



## jirky

Tak nakoniec to dnes schvalili aj na meste. Neostava nam nic ine len dufat ze v marci nastupia v PO stroje na stavenisko. Vyzera to ze toto bude posledna zacata vacsia sportova stavba na celom SK na dlhsiu dobu.


----------



## figliar

U nás dokončili chodníky wcka bufety a turnikety takže všetko je zdá sa pripravené na jarný návrat domov, jedna dnešná od hrádze...


----------



## JRBA

tom17 said:


> Keby som si mal vybrat, ktory z "malych" timov vypadne, tak Sered, Senicu, Pohronie aj Zlate Moravce by som urcite vypoklonkoval skor (a to mam Sered a Moravce rad).


Z toho druheho sledu timov su praveze Zlate Moravce najvacsim spestrenim ligy. Co sa tyka pomeru penazi a kvality, tak to robia mozno najlepsie v lige, za malo penazi vela muziky. Odkedy su v lige, tak si nepamatam, ze by mali zly rok a nemyslim cisto iba vysledky, tie su v nasej lige uplne bezpredmetne, ale skor predvedenu hru. ZM hrali vzdy pekny utocny futbal, minimalne sa on snazili. Nepamatam si, ze by niekedy vyslovene celu sezonu betonovali ako 50% nasich muzstiev. Takze tie by jednoznacne mali v lige ostat!


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak snad sa uz nic nepokazi a zacne sa. Prajem Presovu pekny stanok a po dokonceni postup do ligy kam patri.


----------



## eMKejx

Prípravy pokračujú, vláda odklepla milióny na EYOF! Multifunkčná hala v Banskej Bystrici však nebude


BANSKÁ BYSTRICA – Organizačný výbor Európskeho olympijského festivalu mládeže 2022 (EYOF) v Banskej Bystrici môže naplno pokračovať v prípravách. Po niekoľkomesačných rokovaniach vedenia mesta s ...




x.sportky.zoznam.sk





Tak to sa pozriem aka revitalizacia okolia a nove parkovisko na Stiavnickach pri plavarni. Rovnako tak su smiesne kecy ze casova tiesen neumoznila vystavbu haly. Hruba atavba by bola hotova vratane plasta tak za 2 mesiace s prstom v nose. Najdlhsie by trvalo vnutorne vybavenie, zazemie a hracia plocha plus technika. Ach jaj, niekto nestihol naplanovat ako by sa z toho dalo cosi uliat. Klasika na sport resp buducnost sa yebe...


----------



## ayoz

12 miliónov... to je taká smiešna suma na organizovanie niečoho takého. A že sa nebudeme musieť hanbiť. To už teraz by sme sa mali hanbiť, že organizátorom je síce BB, ale keďže tu na väčšinu športov nemáme športoviská, tak sa bude musieť hrať v Detve alebo Lupči. To keď tí športovci uvidia, tak už na Slovensko v živote neprídu. Akože po Baku to bude ako presedlať z Ferrari na Škodu 120.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> 12 miliónov... to je taká smiešna suma na organizovanie niečoho takého. A že sa nebudeme musieť hanbiť. To už teraz by sme sa mali hanbiť, že organizátorom je síce BB, ale keďže tu na väčšinu športov nemáme športoviská, tak sa bude musieť hrať v Detve alebo Lupči. To keď tí športovci uvidia, tak už na Slovensko v živote neprídu. Akože po Baku to bude ako presedlať z Ferrari na Škodu 120.


a nepostavime radsej ani novu sportovu halu, co by bolo ako tak dostojne sportovisko.. nemam slov
chcem byt optimista ale caka nas podla mna fiasko.


----------



## siravak

Víťaz verejného obstarávania je známy, štadión v Prešove má stáť vyše 16,5 milióna | spravy.sk


Víťazom verejného obstarávania na výstavbu štadióna Futbal Tatran Aréna v Prešove je spoločnosť AVA-stav, s. r. o., s cenovou ponukou 16.574.312,00 eura bez DPH. Návrh zmluvy bude predložený na rokovanie do mestského aj do krajského zastupiteľstva. TASR o tom informoval hovorca mesta Vladimír Tomek.




futbal.spravy.sk


----------



## figliar

Pozeral som prave nejake referencie toho ava stavu - okrem toho ze stavali kosicky stadion tam maju toho dost v portfoliu, vyzera to byt seriozna SK firma tak drzim palce nech sa to podari a vsetko ide podla planu.


----------



## siravak

FOTO: Dočkali sme sa. V Seredi začali s búracími prácami na štadióne | spravy.sk


Konečne! Po dlhšom čase sa na štadióne ŠKF Sereď opäť niečo deje. Tentoraz sa doňho zakusli mohutné stroje, ktoré začali s búraním oválu. Mal by to byť prvý znak toho, že už čoskoro sa začne s rekonštrukciou a výstavbou nového stánku.




futbal.spravy.sk


----------



## ayoz

No konečne aj posledný ligový klub bude mať poriadny štadión a nebude musieť hrať mimo.


----------



## siravak

MAL BY TO BYT PRVY ZNAK toho........ 

Na Slovensku sme poburali vsetko sportove co sa dalo. So stavanim to už boli ine pesnicky.


----------



## tom17

JRBA said:


> Z toho druheho sledu timov su praveze Zlate Moravce najvacsim spestrenim ligy. Co sa tyka pomeru penazi a kvality, tak to robia mozno najlepsie v lige, za malo penazi vela muziky. Odkedy su v lige, tak si nepamatam, ze by mali zly rok a nemyslim cisto iba vysledky, tie su v nasej lige uplne bezpredmetne, ale skor predvedenu hru. ZM hrali vzdy pekny utocny futbal, minimalne sa on snazili. Nepamatam si, ze by niekedy vyslovene celu sezonu betonovali ako 50% nasich muzstiev. Takze tie by jednoznacne mali v lige ostat!


Nepride mi, ze by polovica nasich timov celu sezonu betonovala, poslednu dobu je nasa liga praveze vcelku ofenzivna. Ale s pozitivnymi pocitmi smerom k ZM suhlasim, tiez ich mam rad. Za malo penazi uz su bezpecne v lige take dlhe roky, ze by ich pomaly mali zacat nazyvat Bastou futbalu  Navyse vzdy ked som do ZM prisiel na vyjazd (som Trnavak), tak som mal pocit, ze su vsetci radi, ze sme prisli. V inych mestach je prijatie vacsinou nevrazive alebo neutralne, ale v ZM som sa ako hostujuci fanusik vzdy citil vitany. Urcite by mi v lige chybali.



siravak said:


> FOTO: Dočkali sme sa. V Seredi začali s búracími prácami na štadióne | spravy.sk
> 
> 
> Konečne! Po dlhšom čase sa na štadióne ŠKF Sereď opäť niečo deje. Tentoraz sa doňho zakusli mohutné stroje, ktoré začali s búraním oválu. Mal by to byť prvý znak toho, že už čoskoro sa začne s rekonštrukciou a výstavbou nového stánku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futbal.spravy.sk


Chvala bohu na vysosti.


----------



## ayoz

Kto by sa necítil vítaný v sektore hostí s ostnatým drôtom


----------



## Azbest

u nas v Presove sme vitali hosti v ich sektore ciernou vazelinou natretou na plote...


----------



## JimmySK

Toto ste videli? Čo hovoríte po čase na rekonštrukciu?


----------



## jirky

Ze doteraz nechapem preco to nenatiahli aspon na tych 12-13tis


----------



## JRBA

jirky said:


> Ze doteraz nechapem preco to nenatiahli aspon na tych 12-13tis


Ano, mali tam urobit aj mensie druhe poschodie, nech to vyzera ako normalny stadion, nie takato buda. Ta strecha je neskutocne zla...je priliz nizko a tie ramy vyzeraju hrozne...clovek ma neskutocny pocit lacnoty(a ironiou je, ze to bola drahota) ked na to pozera.


----------



## ayoz

Šťastné a veselé všetkým a každému klubu 12-tisícovú betónovú arénu.


----------



## siravak

Stastne a vesele, a kazdemu krajskemu mestu 25 tisicovu arenu. Alebo aspon nech nam 2021 dokonci tie tri nacate stadioniky....


----------



## SunshineBB

Stastne a vesele vsetkym, stadionu v Trencine stvrtu tribunu, stadionu v Kosiciach prvu a tretiu tribunu a Stiavnickam strechu. 🥂


----------



## figliar

Ja nový rok, vianoce, narodeniny či meniny vôbec neoslavujem, je to podľa mňa všetko skôr taký folklór a poverčivosť. Ale ak pre niekoho toto obdobie má význam a pomôže mu moje želanie  tak mu želám zdravie, nech verí vo vlastné schopnosti a zbaví sa zlozvykov ktorých máme všetci asi dosť. A ešte keďže sme v threade o výstavbe štadiónov sa snáď žiada poďakovať všetkým borcom ktorí na tej hŕstke vznikajúcich či rekonštruovaných arén pracujú za asi nie veľké peniaze a prispievajú k tomu že športoviská u nás začínajú konečne pripomínať 21. storočie.


----------



## petzav

Prekrytie tréningovej ľadovej plochy pri zimnom štadióne v Spišskej Novej Vsi.









Portál Spišská Nová Ves - TV Reduta


Odhaľte inpulz Spiša




www.snv.sk


----------



## petzav

Rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna v Spišskej Novej Vsi.




__ https://www.facebook.com/254471754597730/posts/3856330291078507


----------



## ayoz

Takto to rozhodne na pôvodných vizulizáciách nevyzeralo. Ale tak 6-radová SEDA zase zvíťazila.


----------



## Lukaso85

Co by sme my v BB dali za Sedu


----------



## jirky

Pre tie mensie kluby je Seda uplne v poriadku.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Co by sme my v BB dali za Sedu


He?


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Co by sme my v BB dali za Sedu


Nič.




jirky said:


> Pre tie mensie kluby je Seda uplne v poriadku.


Pre všetky kluby s výnimkou Slovana, Trnavy a DS je Seda úplne v poriadku, o tom to ale nie je.


----------



## Ivko1989

Je to lepšie ako nič...sme na Slovensku a môžeme byť radi. Že sa konečne dávajú doporiadku štadióny. Aj nižších ligách. 
Mám rodinu aj kamarátov v Čechách. A dosť sa tam hovorí o tom že na Slovensku sa začali stavať nové štadióny a rekonštruovať . Čo nám momentálne teraz závidia...


----------



## ayoz

Však áno, ale tie mestá a kluby mali vlastné návrhy rekonštrukcií v rámci rozpočtu ich a peňazí od SFZ a mohli to celé zahodiť, pretože museli použiť tribúny od Sedy. Ako v komunizme, že jedna štandardizovaná tribúna pre všetkých. Akurát tu je to čisto o monopole, ktorý si v SFZ vydobila jedna spoločnosť, pre ktorú bola súťaž šitá na mieru.


----------



## Ivko1989

Tak to ano. Máš pravdu. Myslím že by tie štadióny boli ešte krajšie... skorumpovaná republika. Niekto si zas pekne vrecká pomastil. sfz aj seda...


----------



## DiegoPele

ayoz said:


> Však áno, ale tie mestá a kluby mali vlastné návrhy rekonštrukcií v rámci rozpočtu ich a peňazí od SFZ a mohli to celé zahodiť, pretože museli použiť tribúny od Sedy. Ako v komunizme, že jedna štandardizovaná tribúna pre všetkých. Akurát tu je to čisto o monopole, ktorý si v SFZ vydobila jedna spoločnosť, pre ktorú bola súťaž šitá na mieru.


No to by bolo fajn zistit, ze ci ozaj je tam az taka silna lobby zo strany SEDy. Podla mna SFZ skor tlaci na to, aby kazdy rekonstruovany stadion zo zdrojov SFZ splnal kategoriu UEFA 2 a tam je nutne mat 1500 krytich miest na sedenie. Lebo taka Dubnica alebo Ruzomberok vobec nemuseli mat SEDA tribuny, lebo mali vysokokapacitne kryte tribuny. Ale toto je len moj dohad, sme na Slovensku...kludne to moze byt aj tym, ze samospravam sa nechce velmi prepracovavat projekty alebo je tam nejaky biznis za tym.


----------



## figliar

Podľa mňa sa neprávom hádžu všetky SEDy do jedného vreca - je z estetického aj funkčného hľadiska veľký rozdiel medzi tým čo je hore v Spišskej a týmto ich top modelom z Nitry. Ak je takáto 10 radová SEDa na troch stranách ihriska tak pre veľa klubov napr. pre menšie kluby s provligovou históriou ako Prievidza či Bardejov je to úplne ideálne riešenie. A ak by v Banskej Bystrici zrovnali násyp a po celom ovále by bola táto zakrytá 10 radovka tak myslím že nikomu by tam ten nový betón nechýbal - kapacita aj komfrot pre diváka je neporovnateľný. Problém je skôr v tom že kôli rozpočtu často pribúdajú tie 6 radovky a len na 1 či 2 stranách čo vyzerá o dosť horšie. SEDa sama o sebe problém nie je, skôr to ako je použitá.
Nemám na nich žiadne kontakty a teda ani osobný dôvod sa ich zastávať ale nemyslím si že by to bola nejaká rýchlokvasená firma čo zbohatla za vlády Smeru. Ich referencie z divadiel či štadiónov v Kanade, USA a Nemecku hovoria jasnou rečou, tam by nestačili kontakty na politikov a museli sa presadiť kvalitou:




__





Theatre & Cinema - Seda Sport


Seda develops, manufactures and assembles seats and seating for cinemas, theatres, auditoriums, telescopic platforms and observatories. Since 1995, Seda sold over 1 milion seats in a number of projects.



www.sedasport.com


----------



## DiegoPele

Tak ponukaju urcity komfort za bezkonkurencne nizku cenu. Mne sa napr. velmi pacilo to video zo Ziaru, kde sa s tym vyhrali a trosku zdvihli tu tribunu a teraz su pod tymi tribunami normalne legitimne priestory, satne, wc, sklad atd.


----------



## ayoz

DiegoPele said:


> No to by bolo fajn zistit, ze ci ozaj je tam az taka silna lobby zo strany SEDy. Podla mna SFZ skor tlaci na to, aby kazdy rekonstruovany stadion zo zdrojov SFZ splnal kategoriu UEFA 2 a tam je nutne mat 1500 krytich miest na sedenie. Lebo taka Dubnica alebo Ruzomberok vobec nemuseli mat SEDA tribuny, lebo mali vysokokapacitne kryte tribuny. Ale toto je len moj dohad, sme na Slovensku...kludne to moze byt aj tym, ze samospravam sa nechce velmi prepracovavat projekty alebo je tam nejaky biznis za tym.


Ale aj iné spoločnosti sa vtedy prihlásili s tým, že boli schopné to spraviť. ING Steel sa vtedy chcel aj súdiť, ale asi sa to zakoplo do autu. A vidíme, že keď už kluby tých 1500 krytých miest mali, tak mohli dostavať tribúny aj od inej spoločnosti (Podbrezová, ViOn), čiže tam je tlak skôr na malé kluby, ktoré nie sú také silné.

Čo sa týka reakcií na kolegov vyššie. Ja naozaj nevidím rozdiel v Sede či má 6, 8 alebo 10 radov. Vždy je to autobusová zastávka. Jasné, pre divákov je to väčší komfort, otázne je ako dlho to vydrží. A proste celkovo mať v krajine 20 rovnakých štadiónov nie je nič moc.

Tu je aj článok, síce len z nového času, lebo tak rýchlo som iný nenašiel, kde je jasné, že celé to bola dohoda Kováčika so Sedou. Nejde o to, že nerobia kvalitné sedačky, ale o to, že súťaž bola spravená presne tak, aby mohla súťažiť len Seda. Prakticky SFZ zadalo, že chce stavať autobusové zastávky s plastovými strechami. 









Pochybnosti o cene: Mohli byť štadióny o tretinu lacnejšie?


Spor pre rekonštrukcie futbalových štadiónov a pochybnosti o cene! Slovenský futbalový zväz vylúčil v roku 2014 z programu obnovy 23 ...




www.cas.sk


----------



## figliar

Nuž, zložitá téma... ale v podstate s tebou v jednom súhlasím a to že uniformnosť môže byť problém. Kluby by mali mať svoju identitu a jedinečnosť a štadión k tomu určite patrí, aj keď niekde môže mať podobu Tesca za bránkou. Ale čo sa týka prirovnania k autobusovej zastávke tak to podľa mňa viac súvisí s kapacitou ako s konštrukciou - do istého čísla povedzme 5-6 tisíc tam pri 8-10 radoch moc nevyčaruješ a tento dojem trochu vždy bude. Nič proti Moravciam napríklad ale položme si otázku - je tá ich betónová konštrukcia o toľko krajšia a menej pripomínajúca zastávku či perón ako napr. v Nitre? Počul som na to chvály ale za mňa je to len iné a nie nevyhnute krajšie a účelnejšie ako tá Nitra. Áno v TV podľa toho rozdielneho počtu radov za bránou a inej konštrukcii strechy hneď viem že hrá Vion ale to je tak všetko, mne to tam za bránami čisto subjektívne trochu zase pripomína tržnicu. Čo sa týka toho ako dlho SEDa vydrží oproti týmto konštrukciám tak to nechám na odborníkov. Porovnanie:


----------



## ayoz

Tak je celkom nefér porovnávať Moravce s Nitrou vzhľadom na kapacitu alebo potreby klubu/mesta. Myslím, že Moravce je lepšie porovnať s Myjavou, Zvolenom alebo práve Žiarom. Ale ak si predstavím túto zlatomoravskú tribúnu s 10 radmi a príslušným sklonom, tak sa mi rozhodne páči viac ako Seda. Čo sa funkčnosti týka, tam podľa mňa porovnávanie nemá zmysel. Všetky tribúny majú +/- rovnakú funkčnosť, keďže slúžia len na jednu vec.


----------



## MBPA

To logo je sedlacina vychodoeuropskeho typu. Okopirovane, zle spravene... neverim ze toto robil niekto normalny. Mozno tak dcera majitela klubu v powerpointe.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Čo ty máš za problém s tým, aby boli v lige kluby s rovnakými farbami?


No mám radšej ked je to pestrejšie  Ak by boli z 12 klubov 4 žlto-modré, 4 modro-biele a 4 bielo-červené tak za mňa teda nič moc. Preto fandím Hlohovcu aby postúpil zo 4tej ligy lebo fialová ala Fiorentina by sa mi v lige páčila 
Ale vážne, žlto-modrá pre KE je OK ak chcú byť nasledovníkom VSS čo je po spojení Opátskeho a Barcy diskutabilné. Navyše v KE boli modro-žlté len VSS a potom modro biela Lokomotíva a čierno-oranžové 1.FC s účasťou v lige majstrov takže čisto z marketingového hľadiska je otázne či je to správne. Ale s tou vranou si mal dobrý nápad! Presne takéto niečo by nový klub potreboval, symbol podľa prezývky obyvateľov mesta (teda ak to v KE nie je vnímané nejako hanlivo) by mohol zaujať aj mladšiu generáciu (navyše Spurs, Leicester, Wolverhampton či Valencia sú dôkaz že zviera v logu a pre identitu klubu môže fungovať).
A pri novej značke FC by som sa nebál ísť na trh aj s novou kombináciou, napr. čierno modrá by bola u nás unikátna a sú tam zastúpené farby ktoré používali VSS, Loki aj 1.FC. A tam by sa dalo pekne pohrať aj s tou vranou v čiernej farbe v logu a vytvoriť niečo moderné... Našiel som nejaké logá, koncepty či návrhy s havranom a vranou a niektoré sú veľmi podarené. Dostal som chuť si znovu nejaké svoje logo v Inkscape zbastliť


----------



## MBPA

3.rad, 3. a 4.logo

Celkom s pismenami C a R by sa dalo hrat, verim ze za 2 hodiny prace by si to mal spravene lepsie ako cokolvek co je teraz. Respektive, to by si mal spravene za minutu, ale aby to bolo pouzitelne aj dalej, tak nejaku tu hodinku asi treba povenovat


----------



## SunshineBB

Nechcem vyryvat, aj ked sa mi to asi casto nechtiac dari, ale absolutne nechapem tomuto Vasmu fetisu ohladom loga klubu. A to sa tu rozobera uz niekolky krat. 

Nase kluby viac nefunguju ako funguju. System vychovy mladeze v podstate nefunguje, stadion na par novych vynimiek stale zle, financie absolutne katastrofalne a marketing nulovy. Ludia v meste ani len nevedia ze sa nejaky futbal kona. V Bystrici dlhe roky boli len dve male tabulky v celom meste kde bol datum a cas zapasu. Mnohokrat, ak by ultras z mosta na hustaku nevyvesili pozvanku na zapas, tak by ludia neprisli ani na dolezite zapasy sezony. V takomto maranzme riesit logo mi pride strata casu. 

Myslim ze aj Kosice, ako novy klub, ak chcu oslovit starych aj novych fanusikov, v prvom rade sa treba prestahovat na novy stadion, potom hrat o celo sutaze, idealne postupit. A nejake logo tomu nijak extra neprispieva. Este aj tie spominane farby klubu su omnoho dolezitejsie ako jeden obrazok s vranou, tigrom a pod. To logo je vidiet pri TV prenose (cize SK minimalne), v malickom prevedeni na drese, a na stadion mozno vysite vo VIP sedadlach. Podla mna to nie je ziadna veledolezita sucast identity.


----------



## MBPA

Na druhej strane, ked chces oslovit aj niekoho ineho ako primatora alebo kamarata ktory ma stavebnu firmu a potrebuje si znizit danovy zaklad, tak na profesionalnu komunikaciu smerom k sponzorom potrebujes aj profesionalne komunikovat. A korporatna identita je toho dost dolezitou sucastou. Inak suhlasim ze pri chode klubu su dolezite aj tie veci ktore si vymenoval a som absolutne proti tomu aby sa logo prerabalo vzdy ked pride nove vedenie (lebo vacsinou to je prva vec ktoru zmeni frajerka majitelovho synacika a.k.a. marketingova manazerka) ale ked sa to robi spravne, ma to hlavu a patu, tak to vie pomoct.


----------



## ayoz

A ešte keď to spraví nejaká dedina, tak ok. Však napríklad Juventus Haniska, ale keď to spraví reálne klub s ambíciami na postup do ligy, tak je to trápne. Inak ten rumunský treťoligový klub bol majster a hral v Lige majstrov a tá podoba bola len tvarom, vnútorné rozdelenie loga bolo iné, zatiaľ čo Košice okopírovali aj to vnútorné rozdelenie. Ale tak toto kopírovanie nie je zase nič nové. Čudujem sa, že Mladá Boleslav nedostala správu z Juventusu a že im to v lige nie je trápne. Takisto sa Arsenalom inšpirovalo veľa klubov aj futbalových asociácií, aj keď to by som skôr dal na úroveň súčasných inšpirácií Juventusom a Man. City. Inak mňa vždy pobaví TJ Jednota Bánová a ich kópia loga švédskej repre.










Ale proste na tom košickom je fakt všetko zle. Štít z Barcelony, roztiahnutý orol zo starého loga (ktovie či tam by ich autor nemohol žalovať), futbalová lopta úplne v inom štýle, len aby bola a celkovo hrozná kombinácia farieb (resp. odtieňov).

Inak tiež som včera pozeral tie logá vrany, resp. havrana (zase taký rozdiel to nie je) a nejaké pekné som našiel. Z tých čo si sem dal sa mi pre istotu páčia prvé v prvom a druhom rade (v tom druhom keby malo trochu svetlejšie rysy), pričom by sa dali používať na dresoch čisto takto, v žiadnom štíte ani kruhu. Takže aj farba loga by sa menila podľa dresov a originálne by bolo nejaké modré (niečo na štýl Hellasu Verona). Farby podľa mňa všetky košické kluby držia najmä preto, že ide o farby košickej vlajky, takže chcú byť mestské. Pričom pri MFK to zmysel aj dávalo. Teraz keď je štadión v bielo-sivej, tak by pokojne mohli byť doma bieli/čierni (bieli, aby vrana v logu mohla byť čierna, prípadne čierni ako tá vrana) a druhý dres nech už majú ako chcú, ten nikoho veľmi netrápi (teda zelený by asi trápil).










Čo sa týka toho, kde to logo vidieť, tak nie je pravda, že ho vidieť len na dresoch a v TV prenose. Vidíš ho na FB, Instagrame, v novinách, v rôznych správach a na rôznych stránkach či už mestských alebo celoslovenských.

K fanúšikom len toľko, že nech by mal klub akýkoľvek názov alebo farby a hral kdekoľvek, tak pokiaľ by hral v lige, tak by prišli, vzhľadom na to ako dlho sa v KE liga nehrala a aký príbeh majú košické kluby. Pochybujem, že by si fanúšikovia založili vlastný, keďže to nespravili ani pri krachu predchádzajúcich 4 košických nasledovníkov VSS.

Ale súhlasím, že marketing má väčšina klubov úplne otrasný. To zvládajú prakticky len Slovan, DAC, Trenčín a Žilina. Možno ešte do istej miery aj Trnava. V minulosti to celkom zvládala aj Senica. Smutné je, že tie ostatné kluby sa ani nesnažia. Dukla má prísť na jar s novou marketingovou koncepciou, ale pokiaľ to budú riadiť dedinskí dôchodcovia, tak pochybujem, že to bude oveľa lepšie.

Ešte teda doplním, že väčšina slovenských klubov by logo pokojne zmeniť mohla a nič by sa nestalo, vzhľadom na to, že tie logá vznikali v dobe, kedy kreativita bola pomaly zločinom, prípadne boli modernizované v 90. rokoch, čo je asi najhoršie obdobie v rámci módy, umenia a kultúry (možno s výnimkou niektorých žánrov rocku). Nemusí ísť o nejaké závažné zmeny, ktoré by úplne zmenili koncept loga, ale dať tam nejaký krajší štít, zmeniť písmo, upraviť kerning, zmeniť odtiene farieb. Drobnosti, ktoré v konečnom dôsledku vedia spraviť veľa, napríklad nové logo Rangers.


----------



## Tepicko

To logo FC Košice je riadny nevkus. Este na strednej sme mali dizajn a hanbil by som sa nieco take odovzdat. Jedine co by som v tom logu ponechal, je ta orlica, ktoru mame v erbe. Aj to ju oproti staremu logu VSS dokafrali, aby sa napasovala do toho loga Barcelony.


----------



## Azbest

SunshineBB said:


> V Bystrici dlhe roky boli len dve male tabulky v celom meste kde bol datum a cas zapasu.


To si ma celkom rozosmial a pripomenul ako marketing fungoval u nas v Presove.U nas to bola pre zmenu len jedna tablicka o sirke asi 1 a pol metra.Je to take smiesne az je to smutne....


----------



## ayoz

Ale tak zase v novinách vždy bolo, že hrá Dukla, keď hrala doma. Dokonca niekedy bol aj kúpon že k jednému lístku druhý zdarma 

Inak keď sme tu riešili tie logá Košíc, tak ma figliar trochu inšpiroval a pohral som sa tiež si nejaké logo spraviť, nech len nehovorím. Viem si predstaviť, že profesionál, by to spravil lepšie, ale +/- o niečom takomto som písal.

a)







b)


----------



## figliar

Myslím že je to podarené, chválim použitie negatívneho priestoru! Mne by sa pre KE najviac hodila vrana stojaca ako na koristi na retro lopte (napr. taká ako v treťom rade druhá zľava) ale to by bola vykrádačka Spurs zase. Inak ešte k tej debate či sa u nás klubu oplatí týmto vôbec zaoberať. Ja si myslím že okrem propagácie značky a mena klubu to môže mať za istých okolností aj ekonomický prínos. Na novú tribúnu si takto kluby asi tak skoro nezarobia ale na platy 1-2 hráčov možno áno a zvlášť v meste veľkom ako Košice. Porovnateľne veľké mestá sú napr. Gijon, Augsburg, Stoke-on-trent či Southampton, o dosť menšie napr. Middlesborough alebo Udine. A všetko mestá bez výraznejších zápisov v pohárovej európe. A kluby tam oblečenie a suveníry predávajú a asi to nebude len tak pre srandu. Samozrejme chcelo by to profesionálny prístup čo sa týka vizuálu aj komunikácie smerom k sponzorom a fanúšikom a to je samozrejme druhá vec či sú toho v FC KE schopní keď vyrukovali s takým logom.

EDIT:
v novembri tu bolo info o plánovanej rekonštrukcii štadióna v Hlohovci, na FB strákne klubu som našiel že práce už začali tak ak to tu ešte nebolo tu je jedno decembrové video aj nejaký pokec k tomu, chválim aj podrobnosti a kvalitu reportáže lokálnej TV:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1105841296502087



A mimochodom ešte k tomu merchandisingu veľmi sa mi páči ten ich FB a to ako sa snažia tú fialovú farbu klubu prezentovať a propagovať, hoci pre 4to ligový klub to nemá priamo ekonomický prínos.








FC Slovan Hlohovec


FC Slovan Hlohovec, Глоговец. Отметки "Нравится": 1 346 · Обсуждают: 146 · Посетили: 287. Oficiálna stránka FC Slovan Hlohovec.




www.facebook.com





Príklad:


----------



## Azbest

zaujimave ja si napriklad fialovu farbu spojujem s KFC Komarno....


----------



## figliar

Ešte k tomu môjmu predch. príspevku... Je to síce total rip-off loga Spurs a zbúchané z clipartu a s chybami za pár minút takže nebrať moc vážne, ale zhruba takýto štýl pre "vraňare" by sa páčil mne...

*Be bold or go home*


----------



## ayoz

To nie je nejaké staré logo Newcastlu také?  Ale asi by sa Tottneham mohol sťažovať na Košice. Ale zase rip off Tottenhamu nie ej taký gýčový ako Barcelony. Ja by som to možno upravil takto.










A keď sa tu spomínalo to Komárno, tak aj pre to som niekedy dávnejšie z nudy robil logo.


----------



## Lukaso85

Na Stiavnicky sa vratili pracovnici. Dokoncuje sa hlavna tribuna.


----------



## figliar

foto1: vyzerá to že všetko je pripravené na návrat ČERVENO-BIELYCH domov  Ale vážne, to presklenie v strede vyzerá dobre, škoda že keď to mali tak úplne vykuchané neprerobili sa tie okná z panelákových na nejaké modernejšie a že ten vzor fasády je taký... no taký aký je


----------



## ayoz

Tá tribúna je otrasná no. Ako Kaliňákove policajné stanice len v žltom. Ale tu vidno, že proste na nejaký vzhľad sa ani nehrali.

Inak rozhovor s Rybníčkom k štadiónu: https://mytrencin.sme.sk/c/22567231...iet-priplatit-hovori-o-stadione-rybnicek.html


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

je to naozaj úplne jedno čo sa spraví na tej tribúne, celkový dojem to aj tak nenapraví. Rok 2021 a my naozaj budeme mat novozrekonštruovaný štadíon pre potreby prvej/druhej ligy, ktorý nebude mat kryté tribúny.


----------



## Lukaso85

no spravili to tak nijako, ani futbalova ani vojenska dukla. keby dali miesto tej bielej zelenu, mohla tam hrat zilina


----------



## figliar

Ja nesuhlasim s tym ze je jedno co na tej tribune spravia. Stacilo:

namiesto zltej pouzit klubovu cervenu
vypustit tie zvisle pasy ktore len zvyraznuju vek budovy
na bokoch tej vystupenej casti pouzit sedu pripadne nejaky cladding
v tom preskleni tie vystuze ci ramy mozno dat tiez cervenou (alebo aspon nejaky cerveny akcent aby to ladilo s vrchou castou)
spojit niektore dvojice okien pri sebe do jedneho, a pouzit lepsie ramy (tmavo sede aby to ladilo s tou presklenou castou)
pridat napr. na tu vypln alebo tam nabok logo resp. slogan
atd.
Proste s rovnakymi resp. len malo vyssimi nakladmi a s dobrym architektom / designerom to mohla byt vydarena rekonstrukcia, teda ak hovorime o tej vonkajsej casti kedze stlpy a strecha ostavaju.


----------



## SunshineBB

No ved ak sedacky budu bordovo zlte tak je ta zlta na fasade logicka. A logicke je ze ten zbytok v tak velkej ploche nedali bordovou ale zvolili neutralnu bielu inak by to bol silny cirkus. Vyzera to zle, a ja nemam nic proti armade ale cele je to na taky gumacky sposob. Suhlasim s tym co pise Figliar ale vratme sa na zem. Ved je to cele tunel od SNS a za malo penazi. Hladat tam este nejake architektonicko hodnotne prvky je zbytocne. Jedine v co verim je ta strecha. Nic ine ma uz v podstate nezaujima. Z hladiska komfortu na stadione, ak bude hladisko prekryte, nebude mi nic chybat.


----------



## tom17

ayoz said:


> Inak som zvedavý čo bude s tými menšími štadiónmi, keďže podľa smernice od ďalšej sezóny musia mať kluby minimálne kapacitu 4000 s tým, že tie, ktoré rekonštruovali zo zdrojov SFZ a štátu 4500. To momentálne nespĺňajú Michalovce, Zlaté Moravce a Žiar. Pričom z druhej ligy z ašpirantov na postup ani Podbrezová (aj keď neviem či tá rekonštruovala z peňazí od SFZ, ak nie, tak je v pohode), Skalica alebo Myjava (tá skôr ako tradičný exil klubov bez štadiónov). Sereď samozrejme tiež, ale tam sa už začalo niečo robiť a tá ligu doma nikdy ani nehrala.


Toto asi pred mesiacom interesovalo aj mna, tak som si presiel SFZacku smernicu o stadionoch a objavil tuto carovnu formulku:










Takze ak nejak katastroficky nezlyhalo moje citanie s porozumenim, tak ten dokument sa asi na piatich roznych miestach odbavuje na tom, aka je minimalna kapacita pre tu a tu kategoriu, a potom je v jednej nenapadnej vete napisane, ze ved vlastne netreba. Preco, neviem, mozno prave preto, aby neposkodili mensim klubom, ktore nerobili v poslednej dobe vacsiu rekonstrukciu, ktora by zvysila kapacitu.



simiKE said:


> ja si myslim ze s tym nebudu robit problemy..michalovce a podbrezova maju 4000 a zlate morance sa tomu blizia ..nejakych 3800


Nepristavuju teraz ZM aj ten roh pri hostovskom sektore? To by ich mohlo dostat na 4000.


----------



## ayoz

Tak Michalovce nerekonštruovali zo štátnych peňazí, čiže tam by nemal byť. Ale ViOn hej a 4000 je minimum na 3. kategóriu, ktorá bude povinná na FL, čiže tam by problémy robiť mali, inak to celé bolo zbytočné, keď sa to na konci nebude aj tak dodržiavať. Ale ak je 3800 pred rekonštrukciou hlavnej tribúny, tak by sa cez 4000 mali dostať.

No neviem ako tej vete rozumieť. Môže z toho vpylývať aj to, že do tej sezóny musia spĺňať všetko okrem kapacity a od nej už aj kapacitu, A neviem si predstaviť ako na nejakom štadióne s kpacitou 1500-2000 miest dokážu splniť ostatné podmienky pre tretiu kategóriu.


----------



## JimmySK

zdroj: FB Fortuna


----------



## figliar

Ak sa okrem mňa niekto zamýšľal nad tým prečo je strecha ktorá by kľudne mohla byť aspoň 5 metrov nižšie naprojektovaná tak vysoko... Okrem toho že to vyzerá lepšie čo asi nebol hlavný dôvod je to podľa mňa kôli osvetleniu. Na dosiahnutie min.povolenej výšky osvetlenia pri 17 radovej tribúne by tie stĺpy museli byť potom o dosť vyššie čo by asi bol problém pre statiku ale to je len môj odhad samozrejme... nejaký stavbár by sa mohol vyjadriť 

A samozrejme plus je že to dáva tomu štadiónu trochu falošne taký luxusnejší vzhľad, pre porovnanie pozrite štadióny Plzne a Liberca so zhruba rovnakou kapacitou.


----------



## Jojco

Potemkinov štadion. Výška strechy pri pohľade zvonka budí dojem že štadión je väčší. Vietor a dážď ukážu skutočnú funkčnosť.


----------



## ayoz

Nemyslím si, že tam bola nejaké potreba robiť štadión väčší. DS to má podobne, Košice len o niečo nižšie. Takže za tým bude nejaké praktické vysvetlenie.


----------



## rabcanj

Jojco said:


> Potemkinov štadion. Výška strechy pri pohľade zvonka budí dojem že štadión je väčší. Vietor a dážď ukážu skutočnú funkčnosť.


Nebude tam nahodou LCD display a kameraman pod strechou? Na Slovane je strecha nizsie a potom s displeyom je trocha problem, ked sedis priamo pod nim. Hraciu plochu sice vidis, ale tribunu oproti nie (je tam kotol, dakedy sa to oplati pozerat).


----------



## siravak

Toto sa riesilo aj pri trnavskom stadione. Spominalo sa tam viacero faktorov ako ovzdusnenie, umoznenoe slnecneho svetla a samozrejme, splnit portebmu minimalne vysku osvetlenia. Pri rohovych stoziarov je to ok, ale pri strechach tam musia trcat tie antenky.


----------



## figliar

ano, tu su tie +- rovnako velke stadiony Liberca a Plzne pre istotu, snad je jasne co som tou vyskou strechy myslel... Ked sa to cele zdvihne ma to proste ine grady uplne, pritom zhruba rovnaka kapacita


----------



## Ivko1989

V BB na zimáku to vyzerá ako?? Ma niekto info alebo foto?


----------



## ayoz

Včera som videl video vo fanúšikovskej skupine na FB. Už sa začalo s búraním, takze sa reálne začalo.


----------



## figliar

Inak čo sa týka tých pravidiel tak by som bol skôr za opačný prístup... Nechať tú predpísanú kapacitu ako je ale vymedziť max počet sezón či zápasov kt.môžu teamy odohrať "doma" na inom štadióne. Proste ak klub nemá silu na to aby za 5 rokov splnil základné podmienky pre 21. storočie vo vlastnom meste tak dovi dopo. Lebo úrovni ligy určite nepomôže keď napr. bude Sereď hrať ešte za 10 rokov mimo a ani ich fans z toho moc nemajú.


----------



## tom17

figliar said:


> Inak čo sa týka tých pravidiel tak by som bol skôr za opačný prístup... Nechať tú predpísanú kapacitu ako je ale vymedziť max počet sezón či zápasov kt.môžu teamy odohrať "doma" na inom štadióne. Proste ak klub nemá silu na to aby za 5 rokov splnil základné podmienky pre 21. storočie vo vlastnom meste tak dovi dopo. Lebo úrovni ligy určite nepomôže keď napr. bude Sereď hrať ešte za 10 rokov mimo a ani ich fans z toho moc nemajú.


Po novom to tak uz bude:









Takze jeden rocnik, plus maximalne jeden dalsi rocnik na vynimku, ak rekonstruujes.


----------



## figliar

To je OK akurát tuším že sa to bude dať obchádzať na tom slove "keď rekonštruuješ". Lebo to môže znamenať rôznu pracovnú aktivitu. Ale zase ten 1 rok by to mal istiť.

Ešte aby ste si nemysleli že som nejako zameraný proti mestu Sereď. To určite nie, len mi príde že tieto západné malé mestá na Slovensku (Myjava, Senec, Sereď, Borčice, Skalica, Senica, atď) sa zviezli na priaznivej ekonomickej vlne a zažili svojich 15 minút slávy ale potenciál na dlhodobé prosperovanie klubu tam nie je. So Sereďou si vybavím akurát transparenty SPARTAK SEREĎ! a Červeno čierne vlajky lebo je to vlastne pár tis.predmestie Trnavy.
Jedna ambiciózna sročka nestačí na to aby prebudila záujem o futbal v meste kde nemá tradíciu. Škoda že pomery nie sú stabilizované v mestách ako Bardejov, Humenné, Prievidza, a samozrejme Prešov a Košice kde má futbal tradíciu. Samozrejme som 100 perc za férovú súťaž a žiadne výhody ale treba asi pravidlá nastaviť kompromisne rozumne tak aby hocikto nemohol v Hornej Štubni presadiť 1.ligový klub keď jediným hnacím motorom bude jeho ego.


----------



## ayoz

Nechápem tú nostalgiu za Humenným, Bardejovom alebo Prievidzou. Ako ok, mohli byť v slovenskej lige ešte za Československa a pár rokov v 90. rokoch, ale nejaký extra rozdiel v tom či sú v lige oni alebo ViOn, Senica alebo Sereď nevidím. Návštevy z 90. rokov by sa pravdepodobne neopakovali dlhodobo. A štadióny tie kluby majú rovnaké a horšie (všetko zástavkové Sedy)ako tie, čo sú tam teraz.

Inak ak by majitelia Serede videli, že nebudú môcť hrať doma, tak čo im bude brániť klub presťahovať do Nitry alebo iného mesta, ktoré im prenajme štadión? Bude ŠKF Nitra, Myjava alebo hocičo iné a keď ho dokončia, ak ho dokončia, tak sa vrátia späť do Serede.


----------



## figliar

A bude niekto na tú FC iClinic Sereď do Nitry niekto chodiť? Napadá ma paralela so Steel Trans Ličartovce ala Košice. V podstate aj Inter Bratislava stále existuje akurát hrá v Senici. Teoreticky, ak sa mojej SROčke bude dariť tak kúpim FC Hlohovec a počkám si na krach a basu kmotríkovcov v Bratislave a potom kúpim Slovan a nazvem ho ŠK hlohovecké pozemné stavby Bratislava, otázne je či sa s tým fans stotožnia. Samozrejme tu sa dostávame na veľmi tenký ľad. Mesto a identita klubu verzus ekonomická sila a záujmy (častokrát priznajme si) hochštaplerov v menších samosprávach ale toto tu asi ťažko vyriešime.


----------



## ayoz

Tak Inter Bratislava reálne existuje, to je rovnaký príklad ako Dukla Praha a Příbram. A teda kto bude chodiť na Sereď do Nitry pod názvom Nitra, zrejme tí istí ľudia čo teraz. Ale predsa kluby v lige neurčujeme podľa toho, koľko na nich chodí divákov, ale kto si to vybojuje. Tebe naozaj nič nebráni kúpiť Slovan a úplne mu zmeniť identitu. Však sa stačí pozrieť na taký Salzburg.


----------



## SunshineBB

To uz je problem postavenie sportu v nasej spolocnosti ako takeho, a futbal ako vlajkova lod a najrozsirenejsi sport ma hodnotu olizanej znamky. Tu si naozaj hocikto, pokial ma peniaze moze kupit Slovan Bratislava, premenovat ho na MSK Oravce a na vynimku si hrat prvu ligu niekde v Ruzomberku a po roku to polozit. Absolutny cirkus. Dosledok ludi vo vedeni. Take postavy ako Laurinec ci Kovacik sa nikdy nemali dostat do vedenie.Ale samozrejme nie len futbal. Problemy su uplne vsade.

Slovensky hokejovy zvaz. Predosle vedenie ktore necinnostou stratilo 15-20 rokov vyvoja. Bojkot hracov. Konflitky s Cigerom.

Biatlon. Ksefty na zvaze, financne tazkosti. Areal v Osrbli.

Lyziarsky zvaz absolutny mordor. Vlhova problemy teraz. Zampovci skoro odisli do Ruska, Zuzulova preplakala polovicu kariery a nebyt jej otca tak niekde naklada salaty.

Tenisovy zvaz detto, cyklisticky detto.

Sport na Slovensku to je synonymum pre problem. Minimalna podpora, maximalne ustupky. Nikoho nic nezaujima, nikto nic nerozvija ale ked sa podari uspech tak je tu 5 mil hrdych bez sebareflexie. Akykolvek uspech(Sagan, Cibulkova, Vlhova) znamena uchlacholenie situacie, poklepkavanie po ramenach a dalsia stagnacia.

Atletika bude mat za chvilu svoj “skvost” dokonceny, a ten krasne odzrkadluje uroven kralovnej sportu. Nebyt Totha a Volka, ani netusime ze nejaka atletika existuje.

Plavanie? Mame dva alebo tri schopnejsie 50 m plavecke bazeny, inak mozu trenovat niekde na jazere.

Trocha som sa rozpisal, ale v tomto kontexte mat nejake ocakavania a naroky, pripadne hladat logicke kroky a jasne pravidla v comkolvek, a napriklad aj pri budovani stadionov pre futbal a hokej je uplne zbytocne. To ze v lige hraju egohracky z 15 tisicovych miest a 100 tisicove metropoly maju problem vobec zachranit futbal vo svojom meste nie je odraz kvality mladeze a futbalu v regione ale systsmova chyba. Chyba v sporte ktora je odrazom spolocnosti. V katastrofalne fungujucej spolocnosti ma sport katastrofalne postavenie. Nevravim ze treba teraz hadzat flintu do zita a zmierit sa s aktualnym stavom, akurat sa na to vsetko treba pozerat s dostatocnym nadhladom.


----------



## ayoz

Tak ale to sú problémy, ktoré vychádzajú zo spoločnosti. Rovnako to vidíme v politike a v iných sférach. Očividne kým sa nezbavíme politikov a funkcionárov, ktorí sú odchovaní na minulých režimoch, tak sa nepohneme. Momentálne sa bez známostí a podplácania nikto schopný k moci nedostane.

Videli sme to pri Tipsport lige, kde Lintner spravil po marketingovej stránke pre hokej viac ako sa spravilo za 25 rokov pred ním a vidíme, ako to dopadlo. Dedkovia v košeliach s krátkym rukávom ho z tade vyhnali. A vo futbale tam tí istí páni nikoho ani nepustia, pričom propagácia ligy je katastrofálna. Ale neviem či má zmysel sa nad tým rozčuľovať.


----------



## SunshineBB

Rozculovat urcite nie, ale uvedomit si, co realne ocakavat bez toho aby bol clovek sklamany. To je aj pripad Stiavniciek. Suhlasim ze ta rekonstrukcia je absolutny fail, ale nejako som po predstaveni “projektu” viac ani neocakaval. Projekt teda paradoxne na 100% splnil moje predstavy. 

A nieco zmysluplne sa tu naozaj zacne budovat az potom, co ty kratkokoselnaty pajaci vychovany predoslim rezimom odidu do “dochodku”.


----------



## CarlMartello

figliar said:


> A bude niekto na tú FC iClinic Sereď do Nitry niekto chodiť? Napadá ma paralela so Steel Trans Ličartovce ala Košice. V podstate aj Inter Bratislava stále existuje akurát hrá v Senici. Teoreticky, ak sa mojej SROčke bude dariť tak kúpim FC Hlohovec a počkám si na krach a basu kmotríkovcov v Bratislave a potom kúpim Slovan a nazvem ho ŠK hlohovecké pozemné stavby Bratislava, otázne je či sa s tým fans stotožnia. Samozrejme tu sa dostávame na veľmi tenký ľad. Mesto a identita klubu verzus ekonomická sila a záujmy (častokrát priznajme si) hochštaplerov v menších samosprávach ale toto tu asi ťažko vyriešime.


Toto si dal dobrý príklad s tým Interom.
Čo vlastne tie pravidlá ligy hovoria? Čo znamená ten "domáci štadión"? Čo bráni takému ŠKF Sereď prehlásiť že ich domáci štadión je v Nitre?(keď sa tam s prevádzkovateľom nejako dohodnú) Však predsa aj Inter Bratislava hrá v Stupave a žiaden problém. Ak tiež hrá na výnimku a je povinný hrať v meste ktoré má v názve klubu, tak beriem späť.

Tu sa obávam že tento problém nie je riešiteľný žiadnymi pravidlami. Podobne ani mne sa nepáči že klub niekoľko sezón hrá domáce zápasy najvyššej súťaže v cudzích mestách a teda pred minimom fanúšikov. A hlava mi to neberie ako takýto klub môže mať podporu sponzorov a celkovo byť finančne stabilný pričom si musí štadióny prenajímať a prakticky na každý zápas má cestovné náklady. Škoda že tá návštevnosť našej ligy je na takej nízkej úrovni. Inak by kluby bez domáceho štadióna boli prirodzene vyfiltrované keďže by im chýbali oproti ostatným značné finančné prostriedky.
Na druhú stranu sereďský klub funguje sympaticky a nevyzerá to tak že by mali najbližšie sezóny z ligy odísť, takže dúfam nech ten ich štadión stojí čo najskôr a fanúšikovia si naň nájdu cestu. Návrh vôbec nevyzerá zle pre mesto ako Sereď.


----------



## MBPA

Klub ma niekde sidlo ale to je asi tak všetko. Jeho prislusnost k danemu mestu nemusi zanamenat nic. Samozrejme je potom stazena lraca s fanusikmi ale pokial od prijmov od nich klub nie je závislý (co u nas nie je ziadny klub), tak môže hrat kdekolkvek.

Historicky si pamätáme rôzne pripady
Vacsinou boli politické, ale nasli sa aj pripady ked klub prerabal stadiob a hraval v inom meste.

Klub by mal mat podla reglementu sutaze svoj domaci stadion ktory splna parametre ale ci nahlasi ako svoj domaci stadion A, B alebo C, je uplne irelevantne.


----------



## ayoz

Tak príkladov klubov, ktoré nehrajú vo "svojich" mestách je celkom dosť. Napr. Hoffenheim, FK Qarabag, Coventry City, veľká časť klubov z MLS, v Taliansku to tiež nie je úplne nezvyčajné. V pravidlách zrejme stojí len nahlásiť domáci štadión spĺňajúci podmienky pre ligu a na sídle či názve klubu nezáleží. Prinajhoršom sa to vždy dá okašlať napríklad pri Dukle tým, že sa klub premenuje len na Dukla FC bez akéhokoľvek mesta v názve. Následne si klub prenajme kanceláriu v Žiline, kde tá oficiálne sídlo a môže hrať tam, podmienky sú splnené.


----------



## Lukaso85

Mali by ste si zalozit samostatne forum, je tu vela spamu v poslednej dobe.


----------



## figliar

Tak ozývam sa ako jeden z hlavných spamerov... samozrejme thread je o výstavbe štadiónov na Slovensku primárne, ale mal som za to že príspevky o propagácii klubov, porovnateľných štadiónoch v zahraničí, pomeroch na športových zväzoch, minulosti majiteľov a podobne s tou výstavbou dosť podstatne súvisia. A ľudia ktorí sem chodia sa zrejme zaujímajú o šport a pomery v ňom ako taký nielen o architektúru a urbanistické riešenia športovísk. Navyše čo sa týka výstavby je teraz v podstate taká uhorková sezóna tak som to považoval skôr za spestrenie, hádam to tu netreba brať až tak drakonicky aby každý príspevok súvisel len s výstavbou. Ale ak to väčšine bude vadiť a považuje sa to za spamovanie tak OK nemám problém s tým prestať. AS dal na svoj FB celkom vydarenú fotku... btw. neodpustím si ďalší spam pozrite ako pekne sa dá sa tým novým logom pracovať


----------



## Azbest

no tak sa s tym logom da pracovat ze clovek ani nevie ci to je logo investicnej spolocnosti alebo logo mesta ci je to logo fotografa....ci je to logo spajane so slovenskom alebo nie....bystrejsi divak by si mozno vsimol ze to je pismeno T v tomto pripade akokeby zdvojene co znamena Trnava ale nakoniec zisti ze to je predsa Trencin. hlavne ze je moderne


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Tak ozývam sa ako jeden z hlavných spamerov... samozrejme thread je o výstavbe štadiónov na Slovensku primárne, ale mal som za to že príspevky o propagácii klubov, porovnateľných štadiónoch v zahraničí, pomeroch na športových zväzoch, minulosti majiteľov a podobne s tou výstavbou dosť podstatne súvisia. A ľudia ktorí sem chodia sa zrejme zaujímajú o šport a pomery v ňom ako taký nielen o architektúru a urbanistické riešenia športovísk. Navyše čo sa týka výstavby je teraz v podstate taká uhorková sezóna tak som to považoval skôr za spestrenie, hádam to tu netreba brať až tak drakonicky aby každý príspevok súvisel len s výstavbou. Ale ak to väčšine bude vadiť a považuje sa to za spamovanie tak OK nemám problém s tým prestať. AS dal na svoj FB celkom vydarenú fotku... btw. neodpustím si ďalší spam pozrite ako pekne sa dá sa tým novým logom pracovať


Kludne pis dalej co na dusi, to na jazyku. 
Dovolim si povedat ze si (najma v poslednej dobe) jeden z mala ludi, ktori skutocne prispeli niecim dolezitym. (mam na mysli fotky z Trenćina. Vsetko ostane je bla bla bla. A ver mi....... Bla bla blabotanim sa tu predstavili vsetci ktori sa tu odvazili nieco napisat.
Ja osobne vidim fotku, a za nou vidim cas ktory dotycny stravil cestou k stavbe, a snahu to sem capnut aby ostatni mohli vidiet ako ta-ktora stavba napreduje. Samozrejme ma nejake loga nezaujimaju, ale ver mi priatelu, ze sa tu preberali aj absurdnejsie veci nez nejake straky holuby ci vrabce na kosicko-liverpoolskych erboch. Bez tychto veci a sem tam nejakej zabomysej vojny by to tu bolo už davno zdochnute.


----------



## ayoz

Azbest said:


> no tak sa s tym logom da pracovat ze clovek ani nevie ci to je logo investicnej spolocnosti alebo logo mesta ci je to logo fotografa....ci je to logo spajane so slovenskom alebo nie....bystrejsi divak by si mozno vsimol ze to je pismeno T v tomto pripade akokeby zdvojene co znamena Trnava ale nakoniec zisti ze to je predsa Trencin. hlavne ze je moderne


To myslíš, že by si nejaký klub dal do loga ŠPZ okresu, že ti to evokuje dvojité T?  To už skôr Turčianske Teplice a aj tak to nejako extra dvojité T neevokuje. Inak teda názor, že v logu futbalového klubu musí byť názov, mesto a futbalová lopta je naozaj prežitok. Práve o tom je tá prezentácia klubu, aby si ľudia na to logo zvykli a spojili si ho s Trenčínom. A ide im to.


----------



## siravak




----------



## figliar

Čas 0:15 -> presne o tomto to je. Toto proste s old school logom kde je štít, kvetinky, rok založenia, lopta, hrad a názov klubu NESPRAVÍŠ nikdy. A som rád že AS ide svojou cestou, veľakrát s chybami ale to rebelantsvo a tvrdohlavosť sú mi blízke. No ale zase spamujeme... aj keď tentokrát som to nevyprovokoval ja 
Ale dovolím si tvrdiť že toto až taký spam nie je lebo keď si predstavím takéto 3D logá pri lavičkách pred štadiónom 💕 tak to vlastne súvisí s celkovým riešením novej arény.


----------



## ayoz

Tak vzhľadom na to, že vlakno pre sport je celkom mrtve, tak tu sa z toho stal taký alternatívny Šport, keďže väčšinou sa tu ta diskusia odvíja od štadiónov k niečomu inemu súvisiacimu s daným klubom alebo športom. A keďže kluby až tak veľa o výstavbe neinformujú, tak inak by tu asi až na Trencin a Bystricu od figliara a sunshine občas bolo mŕtvo.


----------



## figliar

Niekto natocil test osvetlenia v TN, netusim ci to zamyslaju pouzit aj v ramci zapasov, teda nie priamo pocas hry samozrejme


----------



## ayoz

Možno pri otváracom zápase. S tým sa celkom dá vyhrať, čo ukazujú aj na Slovane.


----------



## SunshineBB

Pri nastupe na hraciu plochu, po goloch. odovzdavaniach cien a pod. Ci na to su uz nejake pravidla?


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> Inak teda názor, že v logu futbalového klubu musí byť názov, mesto a futbalová lopta je naozaj prežitok.


To ze si to ty myslis ze je to prezitok neznamena ze to tak naozaj je...Stve ma ta dnesna moderna vlna jednoduchosti (citaj lenivosti) a kopirovania bez akejkolvek stipky pridanej hodnoty,jedinecnosti,vynimocnosti len jednoducho okopirovat "moderne" trendy a tvarit sa ake to je futuristicke a ako to mozme vyuzit na obleceni a bilbordoch....ved je to na smiech...Niekto v kancli doslova narysoval dve pravouhle ciary a predava to ako novu eru klubu...To si snad robite srandu...ten lenivec mohol aspon pod to svacnut rok zalozenia klubu nech sa to aspon tvari ako odkaz na futbalovy trencin...Pevne verim a dufam ze to logo Trencina bol len trapny vykrik do tmy a kluby si z tohto nebudu brat priklad...


----------



## figliar

Azbest said:


> Niekto v kancli doslova narysoval dve pravouhle ciary


To je nic este, toto su len tri sikme ciary ktore sa nikdy nemozu uchytit a ktore si nikto nezapamata:








A toto uz je uplne odflaknute teda, dva stvorce ako logo, to sa nikdy nemoze presadit...








Su to proste amateri v tom Nemecku, ved toto spravi aj dieta v paintbrushi za 10 minut, dufam ze sa to nikdy neuchyti.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

ayoz said:


> Videli sme to pri Tipsport lige, kde Lintner spravil po marketingovej stránke pre hokej viac ako sa spravilo za 25 rokov pred ním a vidíme, ako to dopadlo. Dedkovia v košeliach s krátkym rukávom ho z tade vyhnali. A vo futbale tam tí istí páni nikoho ani nepustia, pričom propagácia ligy je katastrofálna. Ale neviem či má zmysel sa nad tým rozčuľovať.


Nie nie, Lintner sa vyhnal sám rozhodnutím, že športové prenosy budú najlepšie na Tipsporte. To bola propagácia športu, ked <18 ľudia neboli schopní legálne pozerať športové prenosy.
A platí to doteraz, ked chceš pozrieť športový prenos musíš staviť nejaké peniaze. Za mňa totálne fiasko. Ak chceli na tom zarábať, mali to spraviť formou predplatného.

Ale na druhú stranu musím súhlasiť, že ligu veľmi posunul. Škoda, že nie všetky veci boli dotiahnuté do dokonalosti (napr. Allstars víkend v Bratislave počas OH, Winter Classic a jeho tribúny, Tipsport fantasy aplikácia)


----------



## SunshineBB

To tu s tymi logami bude asi večná debata. Zjavne su tu dve skupiny fanusikov. Ta prva preferuje jednoduchsie loga a minimalistickejsi dizajn, co z velke casti splnaju hlavne nove loga, kedze dnes je ten dizajn tomu nakloneny.

Cast ludi ako ja zase preferuje taky ten klasicky dizajn. Ved futbal bol odkajziva sport, kde si par skotov s anglicanmi lamalo nohy v pracovnych topankach s nabitymi kolikmi a popri tom ich sledovalo kopec buranov na ceste z fabriky. Burani sa zmenili na jemnejsiu pracovnu triedu, a neskor na uplnu beznu strednu triedu spolocnosti. Jedno vsak zostalo spolocne. Vzdy sa fanusikovia budu bit do prs a vykrikovat ze ten moj klub je vacsi, silnejsi, slavnejsi. Kluby stavaju stadiony ktore su priam umelecke diela, maju vznesene siene slavy, na vsetkom pozlatko. Oficialne shopy tychto klubov predavaju vsetko akoby pozlatene, akoby do davalo vediet, ze ten ich klub je ten jediny a pravy. To je predsa zaklad sutazenia vo futbale. A mne sa pacila ta doba, ked aj to logo bolo vznesene. Ked davalo vediet ze toto je velky slavny klub. NIc proti Trecinu a jeho T, ale mne pride suche, bez emocie. Isteze, dnes je ina doba, ale vo mne emocie vyvolavaju napr. tieto loga

























Nejde o to ake kluby prezentuju. To je asi jasne. Ale dnesnou optikou, recou niektorych prispievajucich su to loga preplacane, nepouzitelne v marketingu. To Manchesterske ma nejaky uplne zakladny font, na tu Madridsku korunu uz tych diamantov asi ani viac nemohli dat. A slova klubovej hymny v logu? To myslia v tom Liverpoole vazne?

co keby bolo nove logo Liverpoolu toto? SIkovne, moderne, pouzitelne, da sa dat do rohu videa aj na bilboard, dokonca sa da nasprejovat cez sablonu. A nehyzdi to tam ziadna futbalova lopta. Ideal. Akurat ze z podstatou futbalu nema nic spolocne. Obycajne logo obycajnej spolocnosti. S tymto sa maju fanusikovia stotoznit?











Bol by som nerad ak by toto niekto zobral ako utok, je to len pohlad z opacnej strany. Lebo krasa je subjektivna, ale subjektivne musim povedat ze to Trencianske logo vyzera ako logo spolocnosti na triedenie odpadu a nie logo dvojnasobneho majstra SR.


----------



## siravak

Suhlas.


----------



## SunshineBB

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Škoda, že nie všetky veci boli dotiahnuté do dokonalosti (napr. Allstars víkend v Bratislave počas OH, Winter Classic a jeho tribúny, Tipsport fantasy aplikácia)


Winter Classic malo len dve chyby. Pocasie a prehra BB. Ani jedno nebola Lintnerova chyba. Rozmyslam co bolo zle na tych tribunach?


----------



## ayoz

Ale nemyslím si. Skôr mám taký zlý pocit z toho, že to bude niečo na štýl Dukly Trenčín alebo Košíc.


----------



## Azbest

no ak to logo daju robit ''ocenovanemu'' studiu PERGAMEN tak ako trencania tak sa mame teda naco ''tesit''


----------



## Nihillek

ayoz said:


> Tak nové logo už chystajú aj Michalovce, tak som zvedavý, lebo oni sú na tom z môjho pohľadu najhoršie. Dúfam, že bude vydarené.


Pokial je rec o futbale, ano Michalovce maju tragicke logo. Pokial ide o hokej uplne najhorsie je na tom ale Detva.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


>


Oceňujem snahu ale ako zástanca minimalizmu musím povedať že tam máš použitých strašne veľa farieb  a je to zbytočne komplikované celkovo. Čo takto:









UPDATE:
medzitým ma kontaktoval Kaufland s vyhrážkami na súdne pojednávanie o ochrane duševného vlastníctva takže to beriem späť a prosím vás ignorujte to a hlavne nešírte to ďalej, ďakujem.


----------



## ayoz

Azbest said:


> no ak to logo daju robit ''ocenovanemu'' studiu PERGAMEN tak ako trencania tak sa mame teda naco ''tesit''


Zase netreba ich hejtovať. Keď si pozrieš ich stránku, tak tam majú veľa kvalitných dizjanov. Ale za mňa im teda obaly a knihy idú lepšie ako logá.



Nihillek said:


> Pokial je rec o futbale, ano Michalovce maju tragicke logo. Pokial ide o hokej uplne najhorsie je na tom ale Detva.


No neviem, ten detviansky medveď z rozprávky má aspoň nejakú identitu. Je hrozný, ale za mňa o milimeter lepší ako bezpohlavné trenčianske trsátko s generickým fontom, ktorý ani nie je vhodný na logá. To autorovi nemohlo zabrať ani hodinu času.



figliar said:


> Oceňujem snahu ale ako zástanca minimalizmu musím povedať že tam máš použitých strašne veľa farieb  a je to zbytočne komplikované celkovo. Čo takto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> medzitým ma kontaktoval Kaufland s vyhrážkami na súdne pojednávanie o ochrane duševného vlastníctva takže to beriem späť a prosím vás ignorujte to a hlavne nešírte to ďalej, ďakujem.


No ja som len skopíroval niečo príhodné z internetu po googlení M logo  To tvoje vyzerá skôr ako logo nejakého metra, možno pošty alebo dámskych holiacich potrieb 

EDIT: Keď už sme tu o logách, tak v MLS dnes predstavil nové logo a názov Montreal a úprimne, toto sa mi veľmi nepáči aj keď je nové a moderné. To staré vyzeralo ako keby ho niekto robil v PowerPointe, ale aspoň bolo originálne a stačilo by mu učesať. Teraz je to pomerne nudné logo. A nechápem ten trend, že takmer všetky nové kluby, resp. redizajny log starších klubov sú čierne. Fakt z nových klubov v posledných rokoch má 5 čierne logo (LAFC, Miami, Atlanta, Austin, Charlotte) a ďalších 5 klubov si dalo (prevažne) čierne logo ako nové (Houston, Columbus, DC, San Jose a teraz Montreal).


----------



## Azbest

Inak som za aby sa vytvorilo nove vlakno na fore kde by sme mohli rozoberat sportove loga pripadne ti zdatnejsi by tam mohli hadzat svoje navrhy....trebars aj na poziadanie...tiez je to moja uchylka sledovat a porovnavat loga klubov a myslim ze v samostatnom vlakne by to bolo prehladnejsie


----------



## ayoz

Tak sa môžeme presunúť sem:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/log%C3%A1-grafika-dizajn.2298168/


----------



## SunshineBB

800 tisic € do Plavarne na Stiavnickach koli upravam pre potreby EYOF, prepojenie na plazove kupalisko Nie je to tak uplne stadion ani arena ale ma to priami suvis so Stiavnickami a EYOF

Tu viac ...


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> 800 tisic € do Plavarne na Stiavnickach koli upravam pre potreby EYOF, prepojenie na plazove kupalisko Nie je to tak uplne stadion ani arena ale ma to priami suvis so Stiavnickami a EYOF
> 
> Tu viac ...


okolie si veru zasluzi revitalizaciu, hlavne okolo medokysu a mohlo by sa urobit prepojenie smerom na belveder na urovni


----------



## lukass111

v topolcanoch celkom pekne zrekonstruovali miestnu halu (len mi to vybehlo, neviem o tom nic viac, ani povodny stav ci kapacitu, ale v komentaroch pisu, ze nieco viac ako 2000 divakov)



__ https://www.facebook.com/258997674796785/posts/677305329632682


----------



## figliar

Fuuha tak to je ťažký luxus na slovenské pomery, aj to farebné prevedenie, zdá sa že to nenavrhovala firma kamaráta starostu. Len škoda že to neni uzavreté aj z tej štvrtej strany.
Idem pozrieť detaily o financovaní ale prvý dojem vynikajúci.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Lukaso85 said:


> Nechapem naco tam robia tribuny, bufety a wc. Nie ze by som nebol rad len sa obavam ci sa to vyuzije.


Aby ten štadión spĺňal nároky na 2. ligu. Samozrejme, Dukla patrí (aj v 2. lige) na Štiavničky, ale vedenie armádnej Dukly sa mení a ak by tam niekto chcel zvýšiť nájom, treba mať v zálohe aj inú možnosť, resp. vedieť niečim argumentovať vo vyjednávaní. No a bufety - napr. na zápasy U19 chodilo pred koronou aj 300-400 ľudí. Nehovoriac o iných mládežníckych kategóriách - vždy sú tam rodičia a často chodia aj rodičia hráčov súpera. 



Lukaso85 said:


> V Radvani bude umela na hlavnom, Stiavnicky hlavna plocha vyhrievana prirodna. Dukla bude mat k dispozicii: Stiavnicky 1x prirodna, 1 x umela, Radvan 1x prirodna, 1x umela, Kremnicka 2x prirodna plus vyhladovo by tam mali pribudnu dalsie dve plochy.


Ťažko povedať, v akom rozsahu sa bude môcť využívať hlavná plocha na Štiavničkách na tréningy, predpokladám že max. na tréning A-tímu. V Radvani druhé ihrisko nespĺňa požadované rozmery, rovnako aj druhé v Kremničke. Ale aby som nebol negatívny, Dukla dlhodobo využíva aj ihrisko v Priechode. A mohli by využívať aj to v Rakytovciach.



Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Mám jednu otázku, niesom z BB nevyznám sa v MČ v BB ani v historii názvu tohto štadiona, ale nemalo by sa to volať skôr Kráľová ako Radvaň? Podla mapy mi ten pozemok pripadá skôr pod Kráľovú, aj ked google mi neukazuje hranice MČ
> Vdaka


No a to nevieš, že táto časť sa ešte nazýva Podháj  Ale reálne celému územiu od Okresného úradu až po pivovar nepovie nikto v BB inak ako Radvaň, aj keď v prípade, že spomenieš Kráľovú alebo Podháj, každý vie o čom je reč.


----------



## siravak

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/22573582/projekt-vystavby-futbaloveho-stadiona-v-presove-komplikuju-odvolania.html



Tragikomicke.

Stavbu futbalového štadióna v Prešove komplikujú odvolania
Jedna z námietok tvrdí, že ohrozuje právo na zdravé životné prostredie.

18. jan 2021 o 0:00 MICHAL IVAN

Futbalový štadión v Prešove - Futbal Tatran Aréna v Prešove (Zdroj: mesto Prešov)

Futbal Tatran Aréna v Prešove (7 fotografií)
PREŠOV. Výstavba futbalového štadióna v Prešove sa naťahuje niekoľko rokov.

Počas prípravy takmer dvadsaťmiliónového projektu sa museli vysporiadať s námietkami pri stavebnom povolení aj napadnutím verejného obstarávania, ktoré napokon zrušili.

Aj keď prvú vlnu námietok vyriešili a víťaz druhej verejnej súťaže je už známy, spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna sa musí opäť vyrovnať s ďalšími pri zmene stavebného povolenia.


Námietky skomplikovali postup projektu
Spoločnosť Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA), ktorej spoločníkmi sú mesto Prešov a Prešovský samosprávny kraj (PSK), už ukončila súťaž na zhotoviteľa stavby štadióna.

Víťazom sa stala spoločnosť AVA-stav s najnižšou cenou vyše 16,5 milióna eur bez DPH (takmer 20 miliónov eur s DPH).

Schválené je už aj financovanie štadióna zo strany mesta a kraja.

Napriek tomu sa spoločnosť FTA musí ešte popasovať s odvolaniami voči rozhodnutiu stavebného úradu o zmene stavby pred dokončením.

Platné stavebné rozhodnutie menia kvôli úprave projektu, kde najväčšou zmenou bolo práve vypustenie podzemného parkoviska.

Tak ako pri schvaľovaní prvého stavebného povolenia, tak aj pri zmene sa opäť objavili voči rozhodnutiu odvolania, ktoré musí preskúmať odvolací orgán štátnej správy a vydať definitívne rozhodnutie.

Projekt to trochu skomplikovalo.

„Musíte míňať množstvo energie a času. Potrebné je to vyargumentovať a vydiskutovať a získať stanoviská. Poškodzuje to vec,“ vysvetľuje konateľ spoločnosti FTA Rastislav Mochnacký (KDH), ktorý je zároveň prešovským mestským poslancom.

Čo kto namieta
„Zhoršenie životného prostredia územia a tým aj okolie priľahlých bytových domov ako aj rodinných domov. Domnievam sa, že sa ohrozuje právo obyvateľov mesta Prešov na zdravé životné prostredie garantované Ústavou SR. Mojím záujmom je ochrana prírody a životného prostredia, ktorý je aj právom chránený,“ píše sa v odvolaní voči rozhodnutiu stavebného úradu.

Napáda sa aj to, že stavba nie je v súlade s územným plánom a nie je dodržaný regulatív pre záchytné parkoviská a navrhuje sa viacpodlažné parkovisko.

Rovnako je namietnuté, že rozhodnutie vydal stavebný úrad v Prešove a takto sa spochybňuje nestrannosť v tejto veci.

Námietky podal okrem iných aj podnikateľ Jozef Podsedlý, ktorý už v minulosti podal i trestné oznámenia na mesto.

Jedným z oznámení bolo aj podozrenie z porušenia povinností pri správe cudzieho majetku pri búracích prácach na Mukačevskej.

V dokumente o odstúpení spisu na polícii figuruje spolu s poslancom Martinom Eštočákom (nezávislý), ktorý v tejto veci na mesto taktiež podal trestné oznámenie.

Obaja zhodne tvrdia, že sa nepoznajú, trestné oznámenia podali nezávisle od seba a dozvedeli sa o tom až neskôr od polície.

Podsedlý odmieta, že by bol súčasťou politického boja a pri stavbe preto robí obštrukcie.

Podľa jeho vyjadrenia len chce, aby pre mesto platili všetky pravidlá rovnako ako pre občanov.

Ďalšie námietky
Nedostatok parkovacích miest je kritizuje aj ďalší Prešovčan, toto odvolanie je však už na prvý pohľad písané menej odborne.

Tretie je od Združenia domových samospráv, ktoré je na stavebných úradoch po celom Slovensku dobre známe, keďže sa s jeho námietkami musia vysporiadať pri každom väčšom projekte.

Združenie sa stalo postrachom investorov, pretože viaceré projekty sa pri jeho odvolaniach predlžujú.

Predsedom je Marcel Slávik, ktorý tvrdí, že mu ide o zlepšovanie životného prostredia a pri rôznych projektoch žiada zelenú strechu, parčík, fontánu a podobne.

Viacerí investori sa však s ním dostali aj do otvoreného sporu a hovoria o účelovosti.

Podľa zistení Aktualít sa môže developer z požiadaviek vykúpiť a vstúpiť do združenia.

Takéto vstupné môže byť údajne aj 5-tisíc eur.

Slávik pre Denník E odmietol akékoľvek snahy o stigmatizáciu občianskych združení.

Štadión by mali postaviť do 18 mesiacov
Mochnacký napriek všetkým odvolaniam verí, že sa ich podarí v dohľadnej dobe vyriešiť.

„Všetko je komplikácia. Aký problém z toho bude, uvidíme časom. Verím, že to vyriešime,“ vysvetľuje Mochnacký.

Začať s výstavbou by chceli už v priebehu marca a apríla tohto roka.

„Zatiaľ si kladieme termín, že začiatkom stavebnej sezóny by sa mohlo začať stavať,“ dodáva.

Okrem vyriešenie stavebného povolenia musia ešte podať mesto a kraj žiadosť na Protimonopolný úrad SR, aby posúdil financovanie štadióna.

Od prevzatia staveniska by mal zhotoviteľ postaviť štadión do 18 mesiacov.

Kapacita prešovskej arény má byť 6 500 divákov.

Súčasťou bude aj architektonickým prevedením jedinečná tribúna, ktorá nebude kopírovať žiadnu inú futbalovú arénu v rámci Európy a tým bude príznačná pre mesto Preš

Čítajte viac: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2257...a-v-presove-komplikuju-odvolania.html?ref=trz


----------



## jirky

Klasika, vzdy sa najde par idiotov, ktorych zivotnym poslanim je rypat, zdrzovat, robit napriek aj ked dobre vedia ze im to neprejde. Kazdopadne, toto je zmena stavby pred dokoncenim, takze pokial sa nemylim, tak stavat mozu zacat na zaklade povodneho platneho stavebneho povolenia.


----------



## Andy182

Marcel Slávik... známe meno... človek, ktorý blokol v minulosti aj stavbu štadióna v Trenčíne ...


----------



## ayoz

Keď som videl, že to brzdia pripomienky, bolo jasne, že tam budú nejaké hovadiny od Slávika. Predpokladám, že mu chyba fontána alebo zelena strecha.


----------



## figliar

Tak to je známa firma z výstavby štadiónov v Dunajskej Strede, Trenčíne a inde - Marcel "SexualneFrustrovany" Slávik. Ak by ste chceli viac info o tomto hochštaplerovi ktorý sa podľa profilu v súčastnosti venuje "diaľkovému štúdiu na Stredoeurópskej Vysokej škole v Skalici" a ktorý sa priživuje na peniazoch daňových poplatníkov tak nájdete to napr. tu:








Nočná mora investorov má pripomienkovať stavebný zákon | ASB.sk


Predseda Združenia domových samospráv Marcel Slávik je známy tým, že napáda investičné zámery po celom Slovensku a brzdí povoľovacie procesy. Developeri mu často zaplatia, aby ich nechal na pokoji. Teraz je vo vládnom tíme, ktorý sa venuje novému stavebnému zákonu.




www.asb.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja myslim ze tu na tomto fore tohto magora asi nikomu ani netreba predstavovat.


----------



## siravak

Noh, predstavovat asi nie. Ale rad by som vedel napriklad ako ho vyriesil Vilagi. Dal dost roboty jak Poorovi, tak aj Kmotrikovi. V pripade DS sa objavil jeden kratucky clanok v ktorom sa mu (Slavikovi) vycitalo ze podmienky boli renesancne sochy pri vstupoch do WC, a tusim aj barokove kvetinace, ale potom.....NIC. Totalne ticho a dostavba bez problemov. 
Pozdravil Vilagi Slavika cez zopar 120 kilovych holohlavych chlapcekov, alebo si ho rovno kupil?


----------



## ayoz

Očividne Kmotrík ho vyriešil tým, že ho nechal študovať diaľkovo na svojej škole


----------



## siravak

RDVN said:


> Nie je žiadnym tajomstvom, že kluby nemajú veľké sympatie voči Michalovciam už len z dôvodu vzdialenosti a SFZ to potvrdil pri dotáciách na štadióny. A pre mňa je nepochopiteľné okresovanie financií na Košický štadión. Už len z dôstojnosti ku Kosiciam by si druhé najväčšie mesto zaslúžilo dôstojný štadión v plnom profile.


No podla niektorych hlupakov druhe najvacsie mesto na SK ma dostojne dve tribuny o podla tych istych hlupakov ani viac nepotrebuje.


----------



## ayoz

Ja nerozumiem, prečo ste vy východniari takí precitlivelí na seba  Neviem o tom, že mi niečo zmazali na košickom fóre a ani si nepamätám čo som tam písal. Pravdepodobne nejaká reakcia na tvoje vyplakávanie o hybridoch.

Mne keby tu niekto od roku 2012 písal, že Dukla je nudný klub, tak by som s ním úplne súhlasil, pretože to tak bolo. A teraz sú proste nudné Michalovce (rovnako ako 3/4 ligy). Mne Michalovce boli sympatické v 2. lige a v prvých sezónach po postupe, keď mali v tíme kopu talentovaných hráčov. To som napísal aj dnes o pár príspevkov vyššie, tak neviem odkiaľ zase máš, že sú mi nesympatické. Ale proste upadli do priemeru spolu s celou ligou. Mne je z geografického pohľadu úplne jedno, kde sa liga bude hrať, ak sa tam bude robiť futbal zaujímavo a budú chodiť diváci. Ak už by som mal byť voči niekomu zaujatý, tak to skôr boli Myjava a je ViOn, ktoré podľa mňa nemajú ani potenciál, na rozdiel od Michaloviec, ktoré ho len nenapĺňajú. Na inom fóre som zrovna dnes písal, že by som bol rád, aby šli s Duklou už tento rok hore aj Košice, lebo privádzajú zaujímavých hráčov a majú pekný štadión, to mi teda nepríde nejaké antivýchodniarske. A keď bude mať Prešov štadión a peniaze, nech ide aj ten do ligy.

A na základe čoho je pre Košice súčasný stav štadióna nepostačujúci alebo dokonca nedôstojný?

EDIT: Mal som pocit, že tu vedieme slušnú diskusiu. Nazývať tu pod vplyvom emócií zatemňujúcimi rozum názorových oponentov hlupákmi podľa mňa ťahá diskusiu nesprávnym smerom. Ja by som tiež mohol povedať, že sa tu nájdu hlupáci, ktorí si myslia, že peniaze rastú na strome a kluby, ktorých priemerná návštevnosť prekročila tisícku naposledy pred 5 rokmi a za posledných 20 rokov boli nad 3 tisíckami raz, si zaslúžia 20-30 tisícové štadióny len z princípu toho, že hrajú v 2. najväčšom meste na Slovensku. Bez ohľadu na to, že tu v tomto období skrachovalo asi 5 klubov a dlhodobo ani jeden nedokázal byť v lige konkurencieschopný na vrchole. Faktom je, že od rozdelenia Československa (a ani pred ním) nemali Košice nikdy najvyššiu priemernú návštevnosť v lige, na rozdiel od Ružomberka alebo Dukly. Takže ak vezmeme do úvahy všetky tieto fakty, prečo je moderný štadión s kapacitou 6000 divákov nedostatočný a nedôstojný pre súčasné Košice? Pripomínam, že ide o druholigový klub hrajúci na nekrytom ovále tvorenom násypom hliny a je nepravdepodobné, že hneď po postupe sa budú hnať za miestenkou v skupinovej fáze Ligy majstrov. V Európskej alebo Konferenčnej lige by aj na súčasný štadión dostali výnimku (podobne ako Jablonec alebo Mladá Boleslav). Rovnako na tom štadióne bude možné hrať reprezentačné zápasy. Možno nie proti Španielsku alebo Anglicku, ale tie by sa hrali v Bratislave bez ohľadu na kapacitu košického štadióna. Navyše nepochybujem, že je v záujme mesta ten štadión dokončiť do finálnej fázy, takže si nemyslím, že by súčasný stav mal trvať viac ako pár sezón. Verím, že sa nezopakuje scenár z Michaloviec. Takže ako som sa spýtal už vyššie, dajte mi jeden objektívny dôvod na to, že si Košice zaslúžia väčší štadión ako sa vo finálnej podobe plánuje a že im v súčasnosti a v najbližších sezónach nestačí aktuálny stav (samozrejme s trávnikom).

Verte mi, že nikto tu nebude radšej, keď budú stáť v Košiciach, Prešove, Trenčíne a aj Michalovciach štadióny vo svojej finálnej podobe

Na druhú stranu môžeme byť radi, že títo hlupáci nie sú z BB, lebo si ani nechcem predstavovať, čo by robili, keby sa dozvedeli, že v Košiciach za 13 miliónov len nanovo vybetónujú schody v Čermeli, vymenia sedačky a osvetlenie a vynovia vnútro hlavnej tribúny + nové tréningové ihrisko. To by asi skončilo rituálnou samovraždou.


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> No podla niektorych hlupakov druhe najvacsie mesto na SK ma dostojne dve tribuny o podla tych istych hlupakov ani viac nepotrebuje.


Myslím že drvivá väčšina tunajších prispievateľov si želá čo najskoršie dokončenie košického štadióna. Tiež väčšina tunajších argumentov nebola v tom zmysle že tie dve tribúny im stačia, ale že tie *dve tribúny zatiaľ na druhú ligu stačia* a to je veľký rozdiel.
FC Košice by sa teraz mali okrem snahy o dotácie a dokončenia štadióna zamerať na nemenej dôležité veci:

získať si pre novú značku klubu fanúšikov, hlavne mládež a naučiť ich chodiť do novej lokality (preto sme tu preberali zdanlivo bezvýznamné logo)
zabezpečiť aby bol klub dlhodobo finančne stabilný, získať silného generálneho sponzora atď.
mať silnú akadémiu
riešiť posily a výsledky klubu lebo zatiaľ je postup do ligy v nedohľadne, keď prehrávajú v druhej lige s Popradom, žilinským Bčkom alebo ako minule 5:1 so Skalicou tak asi tie chýbajúce tribúny za bránou nebudú najväčší problém
Keď dokážu dlhodobo v druhej lige zaplniť tie 2 tribúny aspoň z troch štvrtín tak to bude dobrý signál. Samozrejme dotáciu a dokončenie celého kotla Košiciam želám ale nezdá sa mi že by to bola tá jediná vec ktorá by mala teraz klub a fanúšikov zaujímať.


----------



## RDVN

Precitlivenosť...S týmto sa stretnem v každom fóre kde sa vytvorí téma východ-západ. Ono to je tým, že to čo riešia ľudia na východe, nemajú dôvod riešiť ľudia na západe. Ja/My vieme zrejme viac o problematike keďže tu aj žijeme a stretávame sa stým pričom na západe to vnímajú iba ako slová do bitky pričom, my len upozorňujeme na nedostatky, ktoré tu sú a sa neriešia respektíve nechcú riešiť. Vždy keď ide investícia na východ tak sa berie rovno ako stratová pri diaľnici sa hovorí o intenzitach pri futbale zas o návštevách a postavení v lige. A doteraz som nikde nevidel názor ako to pomôže. Kde vo vyspelých štátoch sa najprv postavy fabrika a ku nej diaľnica? Kde si videl postaviť bytovku bez príjazdovej cesty? Tu vzniklo tak čudne zmýšľanie ľudí v tak malej krajine a ako štát tak aj media ľudí presviedčajú, že keď chceš zarobiť choď na západ. Je to teraz realita, ktorá sa nedá poprieť ale NIČ sa nerobí preto, aby sa regionálne rozdiely vyrovnávali dokonca sa len prehlbujú. V off.topic fóre som sa vyjadril na názor ako by vyzeralo Slovensko keby sa nerozdelilo s českom a bolo spomenuté v rámci problematiky Pragocentrizmu, že by priemysel ťahali na českú stranu a tu by sme nemali automobilky. Ja som odpovedal, že z pohľadu Zemplincana je jedno či sú automobilky za hranicou alebo za Žilinou. Od tohto príkladu sa odvíja všetko takže dalej je zbytočne písať, pokiaľ pouzijes/použijete racionálne myslenie.

K otázke Košíc. Ako som písal, je až hanba že druhé najväčšie mesto nehliadnuc na Ligu(dokonca už je tam viditeľný progres) nemá dôstojný štadión na európskej úrovni dokonca ani nie európskej ako etickej.


----------



## figliar

Slovenské kluby dostanú milióny, ale zápasy budú bez divákov ešte mesiace


Celkovo pôjde na straty desať miliónov.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## ayoz

RDVN said:


> Precitlivenosť...S týmto sa stretnem v každom fóre kde sa vytvorí téma východ-západ. Ono to je tým, že to čo riešia ľudia na východe, nemajú dôvod riešiť ľudia na západe. Ja/My vieme zrejme viac o problematike keďže tu aj žijeme a stretávame sa stým pričom na západe to vnímajú iba ako slová do bitky pričom, my len upozorňujeme na nedostatky, ktoré tu sú a sa neriešia respektíve nechcú riešiť. Vždy keď ide investícia na východ tak sa berie rovno ako stratová pri diaľnici sa hovorí o intenzitach pri futbale zas o návštevách a postavení v lige. A doteraz som nikde nevidel názor ako to pomôže. Kde vo vyspelých štátoch sa najprv postavy fabrika a ku nej diaľnica? Kde si videl postaviť bytovku bez príjazdovej cesty? Tu vzniklo tak čudne zmýšľanie ľudí v tak malej krajine a ako štát tak aj media ľudí presviedčajú, že keď chceš zarobiť choď na západ. Je to teraz realita, ktorá sa nedá poprieť ale NIČ sa nerobí preto, aby sa regionálne rozdiely vyrovnávali dokonca sa len prehlbujú. V off.topic fóre som sa vyjadril na názor ako by vyzeralo Slovensko keby sa nerozdelilo s českom a bolo spomenuté v rámci problematiky Pragocentrizmu, že by priemysel ťahali na českú stranu a tu by sme nemali automobilky. Ja som odpovedal, že z pohľadu Zemplincana je jedno či sú automobilky za hranicou alebo za Žilinou. Od tohto príkladu sa odvíja všetko takže dalej je zbytočne písať, pokiaľ pouzijes/použijete racionálne myslenie.
> 
> K otázke Košíc. Ako som písal, je až hanba že druhé najväčšie mesto nehliadnuc na Ligu(dokonca už je tam viditeľný progres) nemá dôstojný štadión na európskej úrovni dokonca ani nie európskej ako etickej.


Páči sa mi, ako som tu postavený do pozície západu, pričom mám polovicu rodiny z východu a so západom ma spája akurát to, že som tam študoval medzi samými východniarmi. Myslím, že BB je jasným znakom toho, že ani diaľnica ti k fabrike nepomôže. 

K otázke Košíc som to vo svojom poste trochu rozšíril a ja sa teda spýtam aj teba (keďže teba som do tej kategórie hlupákov nerátal), prečo si Košice zaslúžia štadión na európskej úrovni? Lebo to, že sú 2. najväčšie mesto nie je žiadny argument. Toto nie je autobusová stanica alebo zrekonštruované námestie. Nezdá sa ti, že na to, aby si mal štadión na európskej úrovni najskôr musíš mať klub na európskej úrovni? Schválne som si pozrel ako vyzerajú štadióny v 2. najväčších mestách v štátoch podobných obyvateľstvom alebo HDP p.c. a musím ti povedať, že oproti Košiciam to zväčša nie je žiadna sláva. Slovensko nie je Francúzsko, že 2. najväčšie mesto je nejaké veľkomesto a nie sme ani krajina, ktorá by bola pobláznená do futbalu a chodili tu naň tisícky ľudí v mestách. Skúste sa na to pozerať naozaj trochu racionálne. A čo je preboha neetické na 6 tisícovom modernom štadióne spĺňajúcom kritériá UEFA 3 (pričom až na kapacitu by zrejme spĺňal aj UEFA 4)?


----------



## RDVN

ayoz said:


> Páči sa mi, ako som tu postavený do pozície západu, pričom mám polovicu rodiny z východu a so západom ma spája akurát to, že som tam študoval medzi samými východniarmi. Myslím, že BB je jasným znakom toho, že ani diaľnica ti k fabrike nepomôže.
> 
> K otázke Košíc som to vo svojom poste trochu rozšíril a ja sa teda spýtam aj teba (keďže teba som do tej kategórie hlupákov nerátal), prečo si Košice zaslúžia štadión na európskej úrovni? Lebo to, že sú 2. najväčšie mesto nie je žiadny argument. Toto nie je autobusová stanica alebo zrekonštruované námestie. Nezdá sa ti, že na to, aby si mal štadión na európskej úrovni najskôr musíš mať klub na európskej úrovni? Schválne som si pozrel ako vyzerajú štadióny v 2. najväčších mestách v štátoch podobných obyvateľstvom alebo HDP p.c. a musím ti povedať, že oproti Košiciam to zväčša nie je žiadna sláva. Slovensko nie je Francúzsko, že 2. najväčšie mesto je nejaké veľkomesto a nie sme ani krajina, ktorá by bola pobláznená do futbalu a chodili tu naň tisícky ľudí v mestách. Skúste sa na to pozerať naozaj trochu racionálne. A čo je preboha neetické na 6 tisícovom modernom štadióne spĺňajúcom kritériá UEFA 3 (pričom až na kapacitu by zrejme spĺňal aj UEFA 4)?


Nechcel som aby vyznel príspevok proti tebe ale vyšlo tak keďže som pokračoval cez tvoj príspevok. Pre BB diaľnica možno nie je tak potrebná pre investora ale napojená je. V Michalovciach to pri každom možnom investorovi padne na infraštruktúre. Naposledy na to doplatil Kerex, Elbrecht sa presťahoval ku KE, BSH by aj chcelo budovať na Michalovciach no tiež nemôžu lebo sa im to zatiaľ neoplatí a ďalších x-firiem.

Nechcem aby debata išla smerom urážaniaia keďže toto fórum považujem za najinteligentnejšie na Slovensku a ide o diskusiu kde každý povie svoj názor k tomu ja nemám problém si uznať chybu.
A teraz k veci. Prečo máme tendenciu porovnávať sa z druhými? Chápem že veľa záleží od ekonomiky a následných možnosti investícií ale vieme, že máme v tom veľké rezervy ako s nimi narábať. Kebyže ideme sa pozerať na návratnosť pri nových štadiónov či už v BA,TT alebo aj v Nitre, Poprade. Koľko krát boli naplnené aspoň z 3/4? Veď to by sa nikdy nič nepostavilo na Slovensku keby sa riadime návštevnosťou a ligou. A je to už problém zväzu a štátu v akom stave je šport. Veď vždy bol šport jednotkou reprezentácie a marketingu krajín vo svete. Na tom budujú napríklad Michalovce a funguje to(jedine futbal zaneviera). To, že som použil slovo európsky sa ospravedlňujem, aj som si pokazil myšlienku. Mal som na myslí moderný štadión za ktorý sa nebudeme hanbiť a dokážeme organizovať podujatia na medzinárodnej úrovni(napríklad ako Michalovce Cup) a preto ta kapacita pre mesto Košice nestačí a certifikáty UEFA sú iba formalita lebo trojku majú aj Michalovce s kapacitou 4 400 a vizuálny rozdiel je veľký preto ako si spomenul ich obmedzuje kapacita na možné UEFA 4. Ešte hore som o tom písal ako je dôležité mať zabezpečené podmienky pre rast a ako to pomohlo Michalovciam a dokonca z veľkej časti vďaka samospráve.
EDIT: nehovorím aby mali štadióny nadpriemerne veľké kapacity na slovenské pomery ale pri KE by som prijal minimálne 12 000 a stojím si za tým.


----------



## ayoz

Ja myslím, že figliar hore najlepšie vystihol čo Košice potrebuju aj v správnom poradí. Inak stále nerozumiem, aké medzinarodne podujatie chcu Košice organizovať, že na to nebude štadión stačiť. Veď sám uvádzaš kapacitu Michaloviec a vidíš, že na medzinárodný turnaj to stačí. Pochybujem, že Košice si budú môcť dovoliť usporiadať turnaj seniorských tímov, na ktorý by kapacity nestačila. Hlavne ani neviem o akej kapacite sa bavíme. Či len o prvej fáze alebo celkovej kapacite po dokončení. Tiež som stále nedostal odpoved na to, že prečo by sa Košice mali za ten štadión hanbiť a rovnako prečo ta kapacita nestačí? Porovnanie so Slovanom a Trnavou neobstojí, lebo tam je ten futbal niekde úplne inde či už do tradície alebo do počtu fanúšikov. Keď sa pozrieme na čísla, tak Slovan aj Trnava majú oveľa väčšiu šancu naplniť svoj štadión ako Kosice. Ja si myslím, že po tých turbulenciách od konca Podolaka Kosice môžu byt radi, že hrajú a že majú k dispozícii top moderný štadión a mali by v prvom rade pracovať na tom, aby dali mestu/sponzorom dôvod financovať jeho dokončenie. Ak naň bude chodiť 1000-2000 ľudí, asi veľa dôvodov nebude. A prioritou pred tribúnami by malo byt to tréningové centrum a akademia, postup do ligy a zastabilizovanie klubu.


----------



## RDVN

Áno súhlasím, že je to už na meste ako sa k tomu postavy a popracuje na Tom. Pracoval som s kapacitou 6000 lebo neviem či už je nejaký dátum na dokončenie finálnej podoby s ktorou som spokojný. Ja som upozorňoval na začiatku na ten nedostatok financií lebo nevidím dôvod stavať polovičný profil keď môžem stavať plný, samozrejme pokiaľ mám zabezpečené financovanie čo tu je tak nepriehľadné a chaotické a sa (ne)čudujem, že štát zatiaľ hľadal len výhovorky. Nepísal som o tom aby sa Košice hanbili ale zväz respektíve štát, že namame dôstojný štadión(nebudem predsa spokojný s polovičným projektom a hovoriť si, že aspoň polovica) pre druhé najväčšie mesto. Čo sa týka tradície, to môžem chápať ako keby som mal ísť do minulosti a hovoriť ľuďom aby neprestali chodiť na futbal lebo v roku 2021 budete mať len polovicu štadióna lebo viac si nazasluzite.
Na koniec len chcem povedať, že môžeme sa zhodnúť na budúcich prioritách mesta, tým rátam samozrejme aj akadémiu ale aj pochybeniach za ktoré si môžu sami.


----------



## reddevil

SunshineBB said:


> ... Michalovce... Fortuna ligu, Hokejovu extraligu a uplne dominantne uz dlhe roky hadzanu...
> 
> Kosice maju len hokej.


Aspon netrep sprostosti... ved KE maju v najvyssej hadzanarskej sutazi muzov 2 druzstva, v baskebale zien poslednych viac ako 15 rokov dominovali Good/Young Angels (minuly rok ziskali dokonca zlato vo vsetkych mladeznickych kategoriach) a aj ked tu nie je najvyssia futbalova sutaz, su v meste minimalne 3 kluby (FC, Lokomotiva, Slavia TU), neriesim kde momentalne hraju a neratam ani kluby z mestskych casti (Kosicka Nova Ves, Saca, Krasna atd)... nehovoriac o dalsich sportoch v meste ako trebars aj vodne polo (v najvyssej sutazi az 3 teamy), ci florbal (2 druzstva). A teraz mi povedz, co vsetko je napr v MI okrem toho futbalu, hokeja, zenskej hadzanej?

To je najvacsi problem KE, ze je to tu roztriestene, kazdy sa hra na svojom piesocku a v dnesnej nielen ekonomickej situacii je tazke najst sponzorov, mecenasov... uvidime, ako dlho vydrzi na takej urovni michalovsky hokej, aby nedopadol ako secovska hadzana...

P.S. Neporovnaval si len hokej a futbal, kedze si do toho zatiahol hadzanu, ale na ostatne sporty (nech su na SK na akejkolvek urovni) si sa vyprdol...


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> No podla niektorych hlupakov druhe najvacsie mesto na SK ma dostojne dve tribuny o podla tych istych hlupakov ani viac nepotrebuje.


Vyprosujem si oznacenie hlupak len za to ze mam iny nazor ako Ty a ze som zatial so sucasnou podobou stadiona v KE spokojny. Dakujem



reddevil said:


> Aspon netrep sprostosti... ved KE maju v najvyssej hadzanarskej sutazi muzov 2 druzstva, v baskebale zien poslednych viac ako 15 rokov dominovali Good/Young Angels (minuly rok ziskali dokonca zlato vo vsetkych mladeznickych kategoriach) a aj ked tu nie je najvyssia futbalova sutaz, su v meste minimalne 3 kluby (FC, Lokomotiva, Slavia TU), neriesim kde momentalne hraju a neratam ani kluby z mestskych casti (Kosicka Nova Ves, Saca, Krasna atd)... nehovoriac o dalsich sportoch v meste ako trebars aj vodne polo (v najvyssej sutazi az 3 teamy), ci florbal (2 druzstva). A teraz mi povedz, co vsetko je napr v MI okrem toho futbalu, hokeja, zenskej hadzanej?
> 
> To je najvacsi problem KE, ze je to tu roztriestene, kazdy sa hra na svojom piesocku a v dnesnej nielen ekonomickej situacii je tazke najst sponzorov, mecenasov... uvidime, ako dlho vydrzi na takej urovni michalovsky hokej, aby nedopadol ako secovska hadzana...
> 
> P.S. Neporovnaval si len hokej a futbal, kedze si do toho zatiahol hadzanu, ale na ostatne sporty (nech su na SK na akejkolvek urovni) si sa vyprdol...


Neviem ci som si vysluzil takyto utocny post. Ak som sa ta niecim dotkol ako Kosicana (predpokladam), tak sa ospravedlnujem. Primarne som porovnaval futbal a hokej. Asi to z toho mojho postu nebolo jednoznacne. Tu hadzanu som spomenul len pri Michalovciach, pretoze treti sport na najvyssej urovni v malom meste mi prisiel vynimocny. Mne je jasne ze Kosice, Presov ci Bystrica hraju basket, hadzanu ci volejbal ale to mi nepride take vynimocne, pretoze su to jednak vacsie mesta a navyse to netahaju na takej urovni spolu s futbalom aj s hokejom. A aj ked neodsuvam ostatne sporty na okraj, ale futbal a hokej ako dva narozsirenejsie sporty ktore dokazu pritiahnut investorov, fanusikov aj zaujem sirokeho okolia mi pre take porovnanie uplne stacilo, Neostava nic ine len povedat, ze ak 90 tisicovy Presov nema v najvyssej lige zastupenie ani v hokeji ani vo futbale tak je nieco zle. Bez ohladu na to ze hadzanarsky Tatran je absolutny fenomen slovenskej hadzane. Stale je to hadzana, na ktoru sice v Presove chodi mnozstvo ludi ale v celoslovenskom meradle je to (bohuzial) okrajovy sport. Aj na Good Angels prislo do Steelky 8 tisic ludi, ale vo vseobecnosti, a tak isto nechcem urazit basketbalovych fanusikov, sa o baskebalistkach vzdy pisalo pocas europskej ligy a pocas beznej sezony, v mediach aj v ociach verejnosti zdochol pes (tak to vnimam ako bezny konzument sportu ktoreho basketbal nejako extra nezaujima). Ked budu Kosice druhe vo Fortuna Lige alebo vyhraju hokejovu extraligu tak ten zaujem bude nasobne vyssi.

Nechcem tu nikoho poucovat lebo ja niesom etalon slusneho spravania a bezchybneho prejavu ale taketo reakcie su dost trapne. Vsetkym nam tu ide o to iste, sme na jednej lodi ale jeden tu vykrikuje do hlupakov, dalsi zacne svoj post tym ze pisem sprostosti. Kurva tak diskutujme vecne a priamo, ale pouzivajme argumenty a fakty. Alebo tu mozne takto emocne explodovat a nebude to mat ziadny zmysel.


----------



## MBPA

Pani, trosku si tu ten futbal a hokej idealizujeme. Hokej je z celosvetoveho pohladu absolutne zanedbatelny sport. U nas dokonca aj pocet registrovanych hokejistov je uplne zanedbatelny. Pozrime sa kolko je registrovanych lyziarov, atletov atd atd... v Bratislave je najviac registrovanych clenov lyziarskej federacie (napoveda: je to preto ze lyziari si do stanov dali, ze za lyziara pocitaju napriklad aj ucitelov telocvicku aby vdaka tomu dostavali vacsie dotacie) a pritom Bratislava s lyzovanim nema nic spolocne - aj ked mozno by sa dalo argumentovat Zuzulovou, ale to nie je podstatne. Znamena to ale teda podal tejto logiky ze v Bratislave postavime umelu lyziarsku arenu?

Podbrezova ma svetove druzstvo v kolkoch, tak snad nebudem argumentovat tym, ze ked ho moze mat zabudnuta Podbrezova, tak ho musi mat kazde vacsie mesto.

Podla mna vobec nie ja hanba ze Presov, Bystrica alebo Kosice nemaju muzstvo v najvyssej futbalovej lige. Preco by to hanba mala byt? Proste su dobri v inych sportoch - napriklad Presov v hadzanej, Kosice v basketbale atd atd.

Treba si uvedomit, ze sport na Slovensku zije z oligarchov. A ked sa oligarcha narodi v Starej Lubovni a povie si ze vo svojej dedine chce mat top futbalove muzstvo, tak ho tam mat bude. A ked o peniaze pride alebo sa zmeni vlada, tak tam ten sport zavrie. Je to mozno krute, ale tak to u nas funguje. Funguje to aj v zahranici (aj ked tam to vacsinou nie su oligarchovia vychodneho typu alepodnikatelia co nie su dokazali): takze takto dal dokopy Hopp Hoffenheim, rovnako Mateschitz Salzburg, dobru koncepciu lokalpatriotstva presadzuje Burgener v Bazileji, koniec koncov aj Agnelliovci spravili z Juventusu top tim (aj ked samozrejme davno, v zaprdenom Turine a nie v Milane alebo Rime). Schvalne som spomenul najma tie mensie mesta resp. nie hlavne mesta v danych krajinach.

U nas to bavi taktiez lokalpatriotov - Zilina, Slovan, Dunajska Streda. Takze nevidim absolutne nic zle na tom, ked sa najde obetavy podnikatel v Michalovciach alebo Moravciach ktory si chce splnit svoj sen (alebo kludne aj pohonit ego). Pokial na to dava svoje peniaze a nie ukradnute peniaze danovych poplatnikov (Slovan), tak mi je to viacmenej jedno a nechapem preco by sme mu mali brat radost z toho ze investuje do svojho lokalneho timu. To je podla nim maximalne neferove a protezovat velke mesta len preto ze su velke je uplne zcestne. Pre marketing ligy su samozrejme velke rivality zaujimave a dolezite, ale aj male muzstva vedia spravit krasny pribeh - spomenme si Leicester v Anglicku.

K stadionom: mat 20.000+ stadiony je podla mna blbost. Alebo inak, ak si majitel spocita ze sa on vie starat a nepreraba na tom, tak nech ho ma. Ale cisto z ekonomickych dovodov je ovela uzitocnejsi mali 6-8.000 stadionik, aj hracom sa bude hrat na takom stadione lepsie ked na nom bude kapacita vypredana na 75%ako ked pride 4.000 ludi na Slovan.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Pani, trosku si tu ten futbal a hokej idealizujeme. ....


Trochu nerozumiem co si vlastne tym prispevkom chcel povedat. Co bola pointa?

Ja si nemyslim ze niekto zatracuje. alebo ze treba zatracovat a odsuvat na vedlajsiu kolaj tie mensie sporty (basket, hadzana, volejbal, vodne polo, alebo trebars florbal).
Ale urcite je nespochybnitelne ze futbal a hokej maju daleko najvyssi potencial, ci uz z marketingoveho hladiska alebo aj z pohladu prestize v medzinarodnom meradle. Ja si myslim ze to je fakt ktory sa neda vyvratit.

Rozumiem argumentu ze hokej v celosvetovom meradle je zanedbatelny sport. S tym suhlasim ale v tomto pripade naozaj neviem, preco sa na neho mame pozerat cez celosvetovu optiku. Ak tu mame v sezone zapasy kde pride na hokej 8-10 tisic ludi (Slovan proti KE, NR,BB) , alebo kluby kde pravidelne chodi 5 tisic (KE) ci 3,5 tisic (MI) tak je to pre nasu krajinu celospolocenska udalost a moze nam byt ukradnute ze par km od nas ani nevedia co ten hokej vlastne je. Nespominam play off kedy tie stadiony realne byvaju vypredane a v niektorych mestach by boli vypredane aj pri trojnasobnej kapacite (BB).

Narazam vlastne na tu tvoju poznamku ze nie je hanba ak velke a napriklad krajske mesto (napr. ten Presov) nema ani futbal ani hokej v prve lige, lebo ma ine sporty na dobrej urovni. Suhlasim ze tato roznorodost a zapalenost ludi aj pre mensie sporty posuva dopredu cely slovensky sport, ale tvrdim ze dominancia tych dvoch sportov je tak vysoka, ze mat na najvyssej urovni min. jeden z nich vo svojom meste je doslova spolocenska objednavka a ked sa tak nedeje tak nieco nie je v poriadku. A v pripade Presova su to este dost jemne slova, lebo tretie najvacsie mesto na Slovensku nema futbal a hokej ani len v II. najvyssej sutazi. To je pre mesto kde na hokej chodilo aj 6-7 tisic ludi a na futbal aj 10-14 tisic naozaj hanba. To nie je situacia ktora sa da zaplatat jednym hadzanarskym klubom. Z tych 90 tisic ludi ta hadzana mozno 75 tisic ani nezaujima. (uznavam ze som si tuto cifru vytiahol z päty, rad sa necham vyviest z omylu).


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne zaslúžiť si niečo môžeš za nejakú svoju cinnost, že si ju vykonával dobre, ale nie len z princípu, že niečo si. Čím si teda košický futbal väčší štadión zaslúži? Snáď nikde vo svete sa neizoluje veľkosť mesta ako jediný argument pri kapacite štadiónov.

inak požívať tie čísla návštevnosti u Prešova je trochu demagógia, lebo na Prešov toľko ľudí nikdy nechodilo. Toľko ľudí na Prešov občas prišlo, čo je rozdiel.


----------



## MBPA

Povedal som chcel tieto veci:

hejt na male mesta je totalne neopodstatneny a tahat do ligy velke mesta len preto ze su velke je blbost - jediny komu to moze pomoct je atraktivita sutaze, ale to sa mozeme bavit o ligach a muzstvach ktore to vedia vyuzit (Celtic-Rangers, ked boli Rangers vo 4.lige, Juventus ktory bol v 2.lige a pod) Nie u nas kde je kazdemu okrem domorodcov v zafulanych tielkach jedno ci pride do Presova Slovan alebo Senica. Akurat ze tym domorodcom sa lepsie nadava na Slovan.
hejt na podnikatelov ktori do toho davaju vlastne cestne zarobene peniaze tiez nie ja na mieste (su to jeho peniaze, moze si s nimi robit co chce a je uplne normalne ze ak je zo Starej Lubovne a ma vztah k futbalu a bude chciet mat svoje domace muzstvo v 1.lige, tak spravi vsetko pre to aby ho tam mal aj ked mozno Stara Lubovna nema vo futbale tradiciu)
mat velke stadiony je blbost (uviedol som preco)


----------



## MBPA

SunshineBB said:


> Narazam vlastne na tu tvoju poznamku ze nie je hanba ak velke a napriklad krajske mesto (napr. ten Presov) nema ani futbal ani hokej v prve lige, lebo ma ine sporty na dobrej urovni. Suhlasim ze tato roznorodost a zapalenost ludi aj pre mensie sporty posuva dopredu cely slovensky sport, ale tvrdim ze dominancia tych dvoch sportov je tak vysoka, ze mat na najvyssej urovni min. jeden z nich vo svojom meste je doslova spolocenska objednavka a ked sa tak nedeje tak nieco nie je v poriadku. A v pripade Presova su to este dost jemne slova, lebo tretie najvacsie mesto na Slovensku nema futbal a hokej ani len v II. najvyssej sutazi. To je pre mesto kde na hokej chodilo aj 6-7 tisic ludi a na futbal aj 10-14 tisic naozaj hanba. To nie je situacia ktora sa da zaplatat jednym hadzanarskym klubom. Z tych 90 tisic ludi ta hadzana mozno 75 tisic ani nezaujima. (uznavam ze som si tuto cifru vytiahol z päty, rad sa necham vyviest z omylu).


A? Chyba niekomu v Presove futbal? Z coho ta spolocenska objednavka vyplyva? 

Ja by som tiez mal rad v Bratislave napr. basketbal europskej urovne? A mozem argumentovat tym ze Bratislava vychovala Kropilaka, 100 metrov od polorozpadnutej areny byva najlepsia europska trenerka (Hejkova) a Inter pripadne Pezinok (co s privretim oci mozeme povazovat uz pomaly za suburb Bratislavy) nieco znamenali. A mame tu top basketbal? Nemame. Naopak ho maju napriklad v ceskom Nymburku (olala! kde je Praha?), v Madarskom Szombathely (kde je Budapest?) alebo polska Zielnoa Gora (kde mame Krakow? Varsavu?)

V Bratislave bola napriklad kedysi fajn hadzana a volejbal. Kde je teraz VKP alebo SKP Bratislava? Priznam sa ze ani neviem ci hraju ligu.

Proste to je svet, vyvija sa to a zit z historie len preto ze v 80tych rokoch sa chodilo v Presove na Duklu Praha je cista nostalgia ktora s realitou nema nic spolocna. Nikto do Presova neprisiel a nepovedal ze odteraz sa tu hrat futbal nebude. Proste z viacerych pricin zakapal, takze asi to spolocnost bolo jedno a z toho vyplyva len jedine - ziadna spolocenska objednavka nebola. Prave naopak.


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Vyprosujem si oznacenie hlupak len za to ze mam iny nazor ako Ty a ze som zatial so sucasnou podobou stadiona v KE spokojny. Dakujem.


Vyprosovat si mozes hoc aj na kolenach od nevidim do nevidim, ale nechapem, preco si svoj zial vyprosujes odomna. V ziadnom z mojich prispevkov som nespomenul ani nepomyslal) na tvoje meno(nick). 
Mozno to bude tym, ze si namyslas ze si stredobodom universu, a vsetko co sa tu napise sa toci okolo teba. Zvykne sa to volat paranoja. Ukludni sa, priatelu. Je to už TRETI KRAT co ti opakujem, ze je to tu cele len a len FORUM. A aj keby si tu napisal vedecku tezu, zajtra chlieb lacnejsi nebude. 
Nemas zac.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Povedal som chcel tieto veci:
> 
> 1. hejt na male mesta je totalne neopodstatneny a tahat do ligy velke mesta len preto ze su velke je blbost - jediny komu to moze pomoct je atraktivita sutaze, ale to sa mozeme bavit o ligach a muzstvach ktore to vedia vyuzit (Celtic-Rangers, ked boli Rangers vo 4.lige, Juventus ktory bol v 2.lige a pod) Nie u nas kde je kazdemu okrem domorodcov v zafulanych tielkach jedno ci pride do Presova Slovan alebo Senica. Akurat ze tym domorodcom sa lepsie nadava na Slovan.
> 
> 2.hejt na podnikatelov ktori do toho davaju vlastne cestne zarobene peniaze tiez nie ja na mieste (su to jeho peniaze, moze si s nimi robit co chce a je uplne normalne ze ak je zo Starej Lubovne a ma vztah k futbalu a bude chciet mat svoje domace muzstvo v 1.lige, tak spravi vsetko pre to aby ho tam mal aj ked mozno Stara Lubovna nema vo futbale tradiciu)
> 
> 3. mat velke stadiony je blbost (uviedol som preco)


* trocha som upravil tvoj post v QUOTE zone aby som vedel lepsie odpovedat 

1. Suhlasim, akurat si nemyslim ze tu niekto tie velke mesta "taha" do ligy. Do ligy sa dostane ten kto vyhra II. ligu a je jedno ci to bude BB alebo LM. Druha vec je mat nejake priania a zelania, ale tie si lietaju len v nejakej imaginarnej bubline a na realitu nemaju ziadny dosah. Dnes keby Abramovic kupil FK Poprad a chcel by hrat Fortuna ligu, musel by najskor tu II. ligu vyhrat. Cize nejaka ta zasluhovost, kto si kde zasluzi byt je tu celkom dobre opatrena. Kazdy si zasluzi byt tam kde sa prave nachadza. Aj BB, aj KE aj PO. Bez ohladu na to co hovoria fanusikovia.

2. Suhlasim, ak ma niekto peniaze zarobene cestne, nech kupi 1.FC Krasna nad Horkou a nech s nou postupi cez X sutazi do Fortuna ligy, nech hra pohare a nech utrati 15 mil € bude to jeho vec. Ale nemoze cakat ze futbalovy fanusikovia budu nadseni. To je cele. Vzdy budu hlasy a nazory, preco radsej nekupil Tatran alebo Nitru, ked ma nasobne vacsi potencial a tradiciu a pod. Vstupit do futbalu, to nie je len naliat do klubu peniaze. To znamena vstupit do komunity ktoru tvoria manazeri, treneri, hraci ale z 99% fanusikovia a tvoria ju dlhe desatrocia. 

3. Suhlasim. Aj to sucasne rozdelenie, ze 20 tisicove areny maju Slovan a Spartak a tie cca 10 tisicove maju Zilina, Dac a Trencin mi pride ako uplne logicke rozdelenie. K tej trojici sa so svojim potencialom mozu pridat KE. Mestam ako NR, BB ci PO bohate staci 6-8 tisic. Male mesta (SE,ZM,MI) by mali mat aspon tych 4 tisic, co v podstate splnaju alebo takmer splnaju. Podla mna na Slovensku su tieto kapacity stadionov navrhnute a realizovane az prekvapivo triezvo. (aj ked v BB to bol boj)


----------



## tom17

figliar said:


> Slovenské kluby dostanú milióny, ale zápasy budú bez divákov ešte mesiace
> 
> 
> Celkovo pôjde na straty desať miliónov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sportnet.sme.sk


Toto je super, ale otázka je, ako sa tie prachy budú rozdelovať. Včera v Trnavskom Hlase vyšiel článok o tom, že sa Spartak obáva, že pomoc nedostanú, napriek tomu, že majú jeden z najvyšších výpadkov príjmov:









Pre profesionálne kluby sa črtá podpora, Spartak má obavy, že v schéme neuspeje | TRNAVSKÝ HLAS


Spartak počas pandémie len na vstupnom prišiel približne o 400-tisíc eur. - TRNAVSKÝ HLAS - Trnava a okolie naživo




www.trnavskyhlas.sk






> Samozrejme, radi by sme sa uchádzali z tejto alebo iných schém o podporu, ktorá by nám aspoň čiastočne vykompenzovala straty spôsobené protipandemickými opatreniami. Musíme si požiadavky poriadne preštudovať, ale pri zbežnom pohľade na podmienky, ktoré musí žiadateľ spĺňať, je veľmi pravdepodobné, že z tejto formy pomoci budeme ako prijímateľ vylúčení. Počkáme si na stanovisko právnikov, ale nevidíme to optimisticky,“ komentoval situáciu Spartak.
> 
> Ako problém sa zatiaľ javí skutočnosť, ktorá sa dá zjednodušene popísať tak, že majitelia klubu si uplatňujú štátnu pomoc pre svoj primárny biznis, ktorým je sieť kín Cinemax a preto zrejme nebudú môcť získať pomoc aj pre futbalový klub, keďže je v rovnakom vlastníctve.


Tomuto ozaj nerozumiem. To, že majiteľovi klubu štát pošle pomoc pre jeho hlavný biznis, ešte predsa neznamená, že o príjem kvôli opatreniam neprišiel aj futbalový klub. Alebo si to autori pomoci predstavujú tak, že má klub vlastné príjmy nula celá nič eur a celý rozpočet do neho naleje nejaký oligarcha?


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Vyprosovat si mozes hoc aj na kolenach od nevidim do nevidim, ale nechapem, preco si svoj zial vyprosujes odomna. V ziadnom z mojich prispevkov som nespomenul ani nepomyslal) na tvoje meno(nick).
> Mozno to bude tym, ze si namyslas ze si stredobodom universu, a vsetko co sa tu napise sa toci okolo teba. Zvykne sa to volat paranoja. Ukludni sa, priatelu. Je to už TRETI KRAT co ti opakujem, ze je to tu cele len a len FORUM. A aj keby si tu napisal vedecku tezu, zajtra chlieb lacnejsi nebude.
> Nemas zac.


Stoj si za tym ci pises. 

Prispievatelov ktory schvaluju sucasny stav KFA si nazval hlupakmi. Ja schvalujem sucasny stav KFA, tak teda som podla Teba hlupak. To je cele. 
Toto je len internetove forum, to mas pravdu, ale zaroven je to vzdy priama diskusia s neznamym clovekom, a v takej situacii sa odporuca zachovat slusnost.


----------



## ayoz

MBPA said:


> Proste z viacerych pricin zakapal, takze asi to spolocnost bolo jedno a z toho vyplyva len jedine - ziadna spolocenska objednavka nebola. Prave naopak.


Ako ono tu spoločenská objednávka je, ale štýlom, že "my sme veľké mesto, preto si zaslúžime ten a ten šport na najvyššej úrovni"... A tam to končí. Spoločnosť si myslí, že jej niečo patrí len z titulu veľkosti mesta a bez toho, aby sa o to nejako pričinila. To je zrejme nejaký pozostatok socializmu, kde sa na nejaké zásluhy nehralo, ale rozhodovali iné kategórie.

Keď sa pozrieme na BB, tak sa argumentuje, že BB si zaslúži moderný atletický štadión, lebo vychovala kopu olympijských medailistov. Ale je v BB záujem o atletiku? No nie je, chodí na ňu 500 ľudí a aj to som možno prehnal. Z toho vyplýva, že BB nepotrebuje 10 tisícový atletický štadión a nezaslúži si ho, aj keby tu vychovali Bolta. Pokojne by stačil tréningový s jednou tribúnou pre 1000-2000 ľudí na nejaké regionálne súťaže ako majú napr. v Plzni a aj to by bol luxus. Navyše ľudia, ktorí moderným atletickým štadiónom argumentujú sú tí istí, ktorí Štiavničky len zakonzervovali do stavu z roku 1965.



siravak said:


> Vyprosovat si mozes hoc aj na kolenach od nevidim do nevidim, ale nechapem, preco si svoj zial vyprosujes odomna. V ziadnom z mojich prispevkov som nespomenul ani nepomyslal) na tvoje meno(nick).
> Mozno to bude tym, ze si namyslas ze si stredobodom universu, a vsetko co sa tu napise sa toci okolo teba. Zvykne sa to volat paranoja. Ukludni sa, priatelu. Je to už TRETI KRAT co ti opakujem, ze je to tu cele len a len FORUM. A aj keby si tu napisal vedecku tezu, zajtra chlieb lacnejsi nebude.
> Nemas zac.


Je vtipné ako na iných vláknach dostali ľudia ban za menej, ale očividne skupina ľudí okolo moderátorov (ako ty a ďalší v iných vláknach) tu môže každého neustále urážať a žiadne následky. Pričom ak neurážaš ostatných, tak len plačeš nad slovami, ktorých význam ani nepoznáš.



SunshineBB said:


> 3. Suhlasim. Aj to sucasne rozdelenie, ze 20 tisicove areny maju Slovan a Spartak a tie cca 10 tisicove maju Zilina, Dac a Trencin mi pride ako uplne logicke rozdelenie. K tej trojici sa so svojim potencialom mozu pridat KE. Mestam ako NR, BB ci PO bohate staci 6-8 tisic. Male mesta (SE,ZM,MI) by mali mat aspon tych 4 tisic, co v podstate splnaju alebo takmer splnaju. Podla mna na Slovensku su tieto kapacity stadionov navrhnute a realizovane az prekvapivo triezvo. (aj ked v BB to bol boj)


Povedzme si úprimne, okrem BA, TT a DS by každému mestu stačilo 6-8 tisíc... Každý, kto má viac má viac nie preto, že to potrebuje alebo si zaslúži, ale proste preto, že tak chceli.


----------



## Azbest

MBPA said:


> A? Chyba niekomu v Presove futbal?


Nie vies co vsetci co tu chodili na futbal od roku 1898 az do teraz su uplne v klude ze v Presove nemame futbal ani hokej..kazdy je stastny ze cez vikend moze ist tak akurat do kostola alebo do obchodu...to je u nas vrchol kulturneho zivota tu v Presove....


----------



## ayoz

V sezóne 18-19 to bolo priemerne 372 ľudí, to mi nepríde, že by ľuďom ten futbal chýbal. Spoločenská objednávka by mala vytvárať tlak na to, aby sa niečo udialo. Aký tlak je na mesto či klub, aby niečo so štadiónom robilo, keď tam ľudia prídu na dvoch súperov a inak je návštevnosť mizerná? Navyše klub nerobí nič preto, aby sa zlepšia ani po športovej alebo marketingovej stránke.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> inak požívať tie čísla návštevnosti u Prešova je trochu demagógia, lebo na Prešov toľko ľudí nikdy nechodilo. Toľko ľudí na Prešov občas prišlo, čo je rozdiel.


To je pravda, ale uvazujem, ze ak sa taka navsteva niekolkokrat zopakovala, tak nebola nahodna. Pravdepodobne to boli ludia ktorych ten sport/zapas/klub zaujal. A dava to predstavu o mnozine ludi, s ktorou mozno pocitat ako potencialnou do buducnosti. (aj ked je na mieste otazka, ci 15-20 rokov stare cisla mozno este dnes pouzit do takej uvahy)



MBPA said:


> A? Chyba niekomu v Presove futbal? Z coho ta spolocenska objednavka vyplyva?


No toto je otazka na ktoru my dvaja nepozname odpoved. Moja domnienka je taka, ze v tak velkom meste sa najde dost ludi ktorym futbal chyba, aby to zaplnilo priemerny futbalovy stadion u nas. (predurcuje ho k tomu tradicia, dlhe roky bez uspechu, velkost mesta).Su len dve moznosti ako to zistit. Anketova otazka do ktorej sa zapoji 90 tisic ludi, alebo postup Presova do ligy a potom sledovanie jeho navstev. Obidve su nerealne takze tuto temu mozeme otvorit o par rokov nesko.


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> Keď sa pozrieme na BB, tak sa argumentuje, že BB si zaslúži moderný atletický štadión, lebo vychovala kopu olympijských medailistov. Ale je v BB záujem o atletiku? No nie je, chodí na ňu 500 ľudí a aj to som možno prehnal. Z toho vyplýva, že BB nepotrebuje 10 tisícový atletický štadión a nezaslúži si ho, aj keby tu vychovali Bolta. Pokojne by stačil tréningový s jednou tribúnou pre 1000-2000 ľudí na nejaké regionálne súťaže ako majú napr. v Plzni a aj to by bol luxus.


Prepac ale tvojou logikou by prakticky nikde na Slovensku netrebalo stadion s 10+ tisicovou kapacitou lebo vsade chodi v priemere 1500 ludi na stadiony a spolocnost si to nezasluzi...ved predsa sucasna navstevnost nemoze byt rozhodujuci udaj o tom ci tu v buducnosti vyrastu areny s 10-15k kapacitou...treba ludi na tie stadiony naucit chodit...a ked teda uz ani BB si podla teba nezasluzi 10k atleticky stadion tak potom kto? nikto? budeme tu dalej 50 rokov organizovat tretotriedne podujatia lebo predsa chodi na sucasne staivnicky 500 ludi?


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> V sezóne 18-19 to bolo priemerne 372 ľudí, to mi nepríde, že by ľuďom ten futbal chýbal.


Ayoz, na zapase Dukla - Humenne v r.1999 bolo 214 divakov.
Na zapase Dukla - Zilina v r.2004 bolo 8400 divakov

Ta interpetacia cisiel ma naozaj siroke moznosti. Co z toho vlastne vyplyva? Ze sa bystrici za 4,5 roka pretocil cifernik? Zrazu vsetci mali radi futbal? Alebo len ludom chybal naozajstny futbal a nie mrtvolne tapanie od zapasu k zapasu bez vyplat, autobusu a teplej vody.


----------



## MBPA

Azbest said:


> Nie vies co vsetci co tu chodili na futbal od roku 1898 az do teraz su uplne v klude ze v Presove nemame futbal ani hokej..kazdy je stastny ze cez vikend moze ist tak akurat do kostola alebo do obchodu...to je u nas vrchol kulturneho zivota tu v Presove....





SunshineBB said:


> No toto je otazka na ktoru my dvaja nepozname odpoved. Moja domnienka je taka, ze v tak velkom meste sa najde dost ludi ktorym futbal chyba, aby to zaplnilo priemerny futbalovy stadion u nas. (predurcuje ho k tomu tradicia, dlhe roky bez uspechu, velkost mesta).Su len dve moznosti ako to zistit. Anketova otazka do ktorej sa zapoji 90 tisic ludi, alebo postup Presova do ligy a potom sledovanie jeho navstev. Obidve su nerealne takze tuto temu mozeme otvorit o par rokov nesko.


Nastastie na tuto otazku dava odpoved trh. A ten futbal nezakapal preto ze by ho niekto v Presove zakonom zakazal, ale preto ze nemal asi dostatocne podhubie, podporu (fanusikov? mesta? sponzorov?), potencial? Keby to bol tak ziadany produkt, tak by takto neskoncil.


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> V sezóne 18-19 to bolo priemerne 372 ľudí, to mi nepríde, že by ľuďom ten futbal chýbal.


Ano zapasy s giraltovcami kalšou a svidnikom su presne to co presovsky divak,ktory je odchovany na prvoligovom futbale odmalicka chce vidiet...uz som ti to pisal..ty si jednoducho prelustrujes navstevnost v roku xy a na zaklade toho si povies ze predsa Presovu staci aj stadion s kapacitou 1500..vsak na futbal tu chodi 350 divakov..absolutne sa nezamyslas nad potencialom ktory mesto ma (a teraz neberme len Presov ale hociktore ine mesto),jeho aglomeraciu,tradiciu,...Kapacita stadionov sa neudava na zaklade dvoch troch sezon v lige...to by sme mohli povedat ze slovanu stacil predsa 6000 stadion lebo v 2004/2005 chodilo na slovan cca 2000 divakov....chapes co myslim?


----------



## RDVN

ayoz said:


> V sezóne 18-19 to bolo priemerne 372 ľudí, to mi nepríde, že by ľuďom ten futbal chýbal.


Toto je podľa mňa úplne odveci poznámka. Už len si zoberme koľko chodí v Nitre, Trenčíne alebo Žiline ľudí na I. Ligu? A v Prešove sa majú pozerať na dediny? Veď aj v Michalovciach bolo na starom hokejovom štadióne Max 1300 ľudí a po rekonštrukcii a úspechoch to vzrástlo nad 3000. Ako som už nerazraz spomínal, treba poriadne zázemie a následne aspoň nejaké výsledky na prilákanie ľudí na štadión.


----------



## RDVN

A hlavná vec, ktorú som zabudol je, že v Prešove bol vždy záujem o šport no doslova zmizol im pred očami kvôli pár ľuďom tak snáď nebudeme teraz zatracat Prešov keď vieme, že to fungovalo a v nie tak dávnej histórii.


----------



## marosss

Minister Sulík podal trestné oznámenie na Marcela Slávika za problémy s developermi

...na margo Slavika, ktory sa tu nedavno spominal.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Nastastie na tuto otazku dava odpoved trh. A ten futbal nezakapal preto ze by ho niekto v Presove zakonom zakazal, ale preto ze nemal asi dostatocne podhubie, podporu (fanusikov? mesta? sponzorov?), potencial? Keby to bol tak ziadany produkt, tak by takto neskoncil.


Nesuhlasim. Sam si predsa pisal ako funguje slovensky sport, a ze futbal je z velkej casti zalozeny na oligarichii a dobrej vole majitelov klubov. (teda ak si nieco take pisal Ty, nechce sa mi listovat dozadu).

BB: Azda si myslis ze po dobrych rokoch v lige a po viacerich ucastiach v europskych poharoch nebol v BB zaujem o futbal? V nasom pripade to veru nebolo o trhu. Vyrazny pokles navstevnosti aj celkovych nalad fanusika prisiel po Kovacikovych uvahach prestahovat klub do Podbrezovej Potom to uz brutalne islo dolu vodou, az sme sa my fanusikovia dozvedali o dlhoch klubu ktore sa spominali v roznych cifrach od 1,5 mil € az po 8 mil €. Ziadny trh. Absolutna likvidacia celkom fungujuceho klubu.

KE. Tiez to nie je (a ani nikdy nebolo o trhu) ale o aktualnych majiteloch a ich planoch, a ze ich bolo. Od Rezesa cez Borieriho ci ako sa vola az po Podolaka. Klub chvilami dobre a chvilami pred absolutnou katastrofou. Niekolko nasobna vymena majitelov, farieb, stahovanie, kupa licencii, zmena mena, potom v podstate zanik. Toto je vysledok trhu a dopytu alebo uradovania oligarchov balkansko-ruskeho typu ktory nase kluby pouzivaju ako pracky peniazi? Azda by v Kosiciach nechodilo na ligu 3-5 tisic divakov keby ten klub 20 rokov fungoval aspon na urovni Spartaka alebo Ziliny?

PO. Tam je aj skoda nieco pisat. Kombinacia Remetu a mestskeho zstupitelstva poslala tento klub do vecnych lovist. Nie nezaujem o futbal sirokej verejnosti, ale konretne osoby s konretnymi cielmi. 

Ked pozries do sucasnosti.

NR: to je situacia ako cez kopirak. X majitelov za posledny rok dva, medializovane problemy. Opat je to zodpovednost konkretnych osob a ich konania. Nie je to vysledok nezaujmu sportovej verejnosti, Tak bola v podstate doslova vytlacena, Nikto sa nemoze cudovat ze v Nitre nechodia ludia na futbal, ale zaroven nikto nemoze povedat ze im futbal nechyba a ze by tam nechceli ist. Chceli by, ale pochybujem, ze ked sa otvoria stadiony, ze sa tam nahrnu. Etapa Galad cislo 27 + nejaky stroskotanci z Nemecka.. Akurat ich klub dlhy cas posobi ako štetka v rukach pochybnych majitelov .

RK. ak raz futbal v Ruzomberku skonci, nebude to vysledok dopytu po futbale. Bude to o tom ze Filo sa zle vyspi a posle klub do kytek. Ako mnoho jeho kamaratov pred nim v inych kluboch.


----------



## MBPA

Azbest said:


> Ano zapasy s giraltovcami kalšou a svidnikom su presne to co presovsky divak,ktory je odchovany na prvoligovom futbale odmalicka chce vidiet...uz som ti to pisal..ty si jednoducho prelustrujes navstevnost v roku xy a na zaklade toho si povies ze predsa Presovu staci aj stadion s kapacitou 1500..vsak na futbal tu chodi 350 divakov..absolutne sa nezamyslas nad potencialom ktory mesto ma (a teraz neberme len Presov ale hociktore ine mesto),jeho aglomeraciu,tradiciu,...Kapacita stadionov sa neudava na zaklade dvoch troch sezon v lige...to by sme mohli povedat ze slovanu stacil predsa 6000 stadion lebo v 2004/2005 chodilo na slovan cca 2000 divakov....chapes co myslim?


Neber to prosim ta osobne, lebo mam pocit ze za teba hovori skor lokalna urazenost, ale kto je ten presovsky divak odchovany na prvoligovom futbale?Ten klub stravil z poslednych 18 sezon iba 7 v prvej lige a aj to s katastrofalnymi vysledkami, takze ak si niekto pamata lepsiu eru Presova, tak ma momentalne odhadom 60 a viac rokov, blizi sa do dochodkoveho veku, futbal z neho po ekonomickej stranke nebude mat nic (pretoze toto zrovna nie je skupina ktora by kupovala merchandise a premiove listky na stadione, ak take vobec su).

Tym nechcem povedat ze na starsich ludoch sa neda stavat - je vela timov ktore si na historii zakladaju, vedia kto je ich cielovka, ale tomu prisposobuju aj produkt.

V tom Presove to momentalne vyzera tak ze si myslia ze je dopyt po dobrom produkte (co je akurat tak domnienka a ako vieme v biznise sa buduje z dat a nie z domnienok) a chcu ponuknut nieco, k comu momentalne mladi 20-30 rokov nemaju ziadny vztah pretoze pre nich su uspechy Presova vzdialene rovnako ako ked im vysvetlujes ze Ceskoslovensko bola jedna krajina.

A to nie je hejt na Presov - je tam skvela hadzana, klobuk dole. Len sa treba zmierit s realitou a ked uz nieco robim tak robit to na zaklade dat a nie pocitov.


----------



## MBPA

SunshineBB said:


> Nesuhlasim. Sam si predsa pisal ako funguje slovensky sport, a ze futbal je z velkej casti zalozeny na oligarichii a dobrej vole majitelov klubov. (teda ak si nieco take pisal Ty, nechce sa mi listovat dozadu).
> 
> BB: Azda si myslis ze po dobrych rokoch v lige a po viacerich ucastiach v europskych poharoch nebol v BB zaujem o futbal? V nasom pripade to veru nebolo o trhu. Vyrazny pokles navstevnosti aj celkovych nalad fanusika prisiel po Kovacikovych uvahach prestahovat klub do Podbrezovej Potom to uz brutalne islo dolu vodou, az sme sa my fanusikovia dozvedali o dlhoch klubu ktore sa spominali v roznych cifrach od 1,5 mil € az po 8 mil €. Ziadny trh. Absolutna likvidacia celkom fungujuceho klubu.
> 
> KE. Tiez to nie je (a ani nikdy nebolo o trhu) ale o aktualnych majiteloch a ich planoch, a ze ich bolo. Od Rezesa cez Borieriho ci ako sa vola az po Podolaka. Klub chvilami dobre a chvilami pred absolutnou katastrofou. Niekolko nasobna vymena majitelov, farieb, stahovanie, kupa licencii, zmena mena, potom v podstate zanik. Toto je vysledok trhu a dopytu alebo uradovania oligarchov balkansko-ruskeho typu ktory nase kluby pouzivaju ako pracky peniazi? Azda by v Kosiciach nechodilo na ligu 3-5 tisic divakov keby ten klub 20 rokov fungoval aspon na urovni Spartaka alebo Ziliny?
> 
> PO. Tam je aj skoda nieco pisat. Kombinacia Remetu a mestskeho zstupitelstva poslala tento klub do vecnych lovist. Nie nezaujem o futbal sirokej verejnosti, ale konretne osoby s konretnymi cielmi.
> 
> Ked pozries do sucasnosti.
> 
> NR: to je situacia ako cez kopirak. X majitelov za posledny rok dva, medializovane problemy. Opat je to zodpovednost konkretnych osob a ich konania. Nie je to vysledok nezaujmu sportovej verejnosti, Tak bola v podstate doslova vytlacena, Nikto sa nemoze cudovat ze v Nitre nechodia ludia na futbal, ale zaroven nikto nemoze povedat ze im futbal nechyba a ze by tam nechceli ist. Chceli by, ale pochybujem, ze ked sa otvoria stadiony, ze sa tam nahrnu. Etapa Galad cislo 27 + nejaky stroskotanci z Nemecka.. Akurat ich klub dlhy cas posobi ako štetka v rukach pochybnych majitelov .
> 
> RK. ak raz futbal v Ruzomberku skonci, nebude to vysledok dopytu po futbale. Bude to o tom ze Filo sa zle vyspi a posle klub do kytek. Ako mnoho jeho kamaratov pred nim v inych kluboch.



Ano, je to tak. Je to o oligarchoch. Ale to si potom mesto musi zvazit aky ma pre nich prvoligovy futbal prinos a ci takychto oligarchov budu motivovat aby do futbalu peniaze dali. Filo ich dava mozno preto, aby mal naklonenu verejnost na svoju stranu ked tam raz za cas z Prahy prikvitne. Je pre mesto nejako dolezite mat prvoligovy futbalaalebo nie? Ja si myslim ze nie a vzdy to bude len hracka par ludi a to ako sa oni rozhodnu, o tom nerozhoduju fanusikovia (aj ked Poor sa snazil kazdemu nahovorit ze Spartak predava preto lebo hofanusikovia nemaju radi ale pritom si len isiel zachranovat rit a slobodu).

To iste plati o zahranicnych majiteloch. Tu su vnimani ako neviemaka spasa, ale pritom robia presne to iste co napriklad spominany Poor v Prahe. Stapaju tam peniaze. A ked ich to prestane bavit tak ich pojdu stopit do Brasova alebo Kisinova.

Ak by naozaj bol zaujem o futbal, tak tym ludom je uplne jedno ci je tam prva alebo druha liga. Uplne krasny priklad je Petrzalka. Bol dopyt po malom klube ktory by hraval zapasy v nedelu rano, tak si ho spravili a pestuju. Bez akychkolvek vacsich ambicii.


----------



## Azbest

MBPA said:


> Neber to prosim ta osobne, lebo mam pocit ze za teba hovori skor lokalna urazenost, ale kto je ten presovsky divak odchovany na prvoligovom futbale?Ten klub stravil z poslednych 18 sezon iba 7 v prvej lige a aj to s katastrofalnymi vysledkami, takze ak si niekto pamata lepsiu eru Presova, tak ma momentalne odhadom 60 a viac rokov, blizi sa do dochodkoveho veku, futbal z neho po ekonomickej stranke nebude mat nic (pretoze toto zrovna nie je skupina ktora by kupovala merchandise a premiove listky na stadione, ak take vobec su).
> 
> Tym nechcem povedat ze na starsich ludoch sa neda stavat - je vela timov ktore si na historii zakladaju, vedia kto je ich cielovka, ale tomu prisposobuju aj produkt.
> 
> V tom Presove to momentalne vyzera tak ze si myslia ze je dopyt po dobrom produkte (co je akurat tak domnienka a ako vieme v biznise sa buduje z dat a nie z domnienok) a chcu ponuknut nieco, k comu momentalne mladi 20-30 rokov nemaju ziadny vztah pretoze pre nich su uspechy Presova vzdialene rovnako ako ked im vysvetlujes ze Ceskoslovensko bola jedna krajina.
> 
> A to nie je hejt na Presov - je tam skvela hadzana, klobuk dole. Len sa treba zmierit s realitou a ked uz nieco robim tak robit to na zaklade dat a nie pocitov.


Absolutne suhlasim s tym ze mladi nemaju zaujem o tatran (to vravim ako rodeny presovcan ktory tu zije uz cez 30 rokov) ale to nie je chyba tatranu...mladi nemaju zaujem o sport celkovo v celej republike...tatran a ine kluby len na to bohuzial doplacaju...z tych 2000 divakov v ZA,BB,NR,TN a pod.ktori pridu na futbal je podla teba kolko mladych?no nebude to velke precento...neboj sa nie som urazeny  vnimam realitu aka momentalne je a som si vedomy ze z minulosti sa zit neda... no neda sa ju ani vymazat...historia tychto starych futbalovych znaciek moze pre nejakeho potencialneho investora znamenat nejaky imuplz pre investovanie do klubu.Ty vravis ze to vyriesi trh.Ja vravim ze trh tu nehra ziadnu rolu.Rolu tu hra oligarcha (cest poctivcom,ktori svoje poctivo zarobene peniaze vrazaju do sportu,ale vacsinou su to privatizeri za meciara,ktori o fungovani sportovych klubov nemaju ani sajnu) a jeho nalada ci nieco do klubu vrazi alebo nie..takto funguje takmer vsetky kluby na SK co je smutne


----------



## ayoz

RDVN said:


> Toto je podľa mňa úplne odveci poznámka. Už len si zoberme koľko chodí v Nitre, Trenčíne alebo Žiline ľudí na I. Ligu? A v Prešove sa majú pozerať na dediny? Veď aj v Michalovciach bolo na starom hokejovom štadióne Max 1300 ľudí a po rekonštrukcii a úspechoch to vzrástlo nad 3000. Ako som už nerazraz spomínal, treba poriadne zázemie a následne aspoň nejaké výsledky na prilákanie ľudí na štadión.


Sám si odporuješ, keď spomínaš Nitru alebo Žilinu, čo sú kluby s novými štadiónmi a očividne im to k návštevnosti nepomohlo a následne spomínaš Michalovce, kde to pomohlo, ale hlavne pomohol postup do ligy a lepší hráči. Ľudia v Prešove by mali chodiť v prvom rade na Prešov, nie na súperov, ak táto podmienka nie je splnená, tak už tu máme prvú prekážku pre väčší štadión. A Nitra, Trenčín alebo Žilina sú jasnými príkladmi toho, že u nás všetkým klubom, okrem tých troch, ktoré som spomínal vyššie, stačí max. 8 tisíc kapacita. Však na Žilinu ani v majstrovských sezónach nechodilo viac ľudí. Proste v Košiciach, Prešove, Bystrici ani Žiline ti nikdy nebudú chodiť päťciferné návštevy. Tak čím si tie mestá zaslúžia väčšie štadióny ako s plánujú, resp. majú?


----------



## SunshineBB

Este ti odpoviem na dve veci a potom tuto plodnu diskusiu asi mozeme uzavriet, este som od rana v praci nic nespravil 



MBPA said:


> Ano, je to tak. Je to o oligarchoch. ........ Ja si myslim ze nie a vzdy to bude len hracka par ludi a to ako sa oni rozhodnu, o tom nerozhoduju fanusikovia).


Spravne si poznamenal a v tom sme sa aj zhodli. A to, podla mna potvrdzuje, ze absolutne nezalezi na naladach alebo poziadavkach sportovej verejnosti. A to moze byt pripad toho Presova. 



MBPA said:


> Ak by naozaj bol zaujem o futbal, tak tym ludom je uplne jedno ci je tam prva alebo druha liga. Uplne krasny priklad je Petrzalka. Bol dopyt po malom klube ktory by hraval zapasy v nedelu rano, tak si ho spravili a pestuju. Bez akychkolvek vacsich ambicii.


S tymto nie uplne suhlasim. S tou Petrzalkou ano, vzdy to bol vyprofilovany klub kde sa chodilo v nedelu rano, malo to silnu tradiciu, bolo to sympaticke, dobre navstevy aj vratane toho fajnoveho stadiona. Paradoxne bez komtrika a tej LM by tomu klubu bolo lepsie. Takze tejto novej etape a zaujmu o nu absolutne rozumiem. 

Ale ohladom tych navstev. S takym argumentom mozeme operovat niekde v nemecku/anglicku ale u nas? Ale no tak. V krajine kde na majstrovsky Slovan chodilo 800 divakov ?(na Pasienkach). Kde v Kosiciach prislo na prvu ligu 52 divakov? Navstevy su vzdy citliva tema, ale davat priamu umeru medzi tieto cisla a zaujem ako taky sa neda. Nie u nas.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Nesuhlasim. Sam si predsa pisal ako funguje slovensky sport, a ze futbal je z velkej casti zalozeny na oligarichii a dobrej vole majitelov klubov. (teda ak si nieco take pisal Ty, nechce sa mi listovat dozadu).
> 
> BB: Azda si myslis ze po dobrych rokoch v lige a po viacerich ucastiach v europskych poharoch nebol v BB zaujem o futbal? V nasom pripade to veru nebolo o trhu. Vyrazny pokles navstevnosti aj celkovych nalad fanusika prisiel po Kovacikovych uvahach prestahovat klub do Podbrezovej Potom to uz brutalne islo dolu vodou, az sme sa my fanusikovia dozvedali o dlhoch klubu ktore sa spominali v roznych cifrach od 1,5 mil € az po 8 mil €. Ziadny trh. Absolutna likvidacia celkom fungujuceho klubu.
> 
> KE. Tiez to nie je (a ani nikdy nebolo o trhu) ale o aktualnych majiteloch a ich planoch, a ze ich bolo. Od Rezesa cez Borieriho ci ako sa vola az po Podolaka. Klub chvilami dobre a chvilami pred absolutnou katastrofou. Niekolko nasobna vymena majitelov, farieb, stahovanie, kupa licencii, zmena mena, potom v podstate zanik. Toto je vysledok trhu a dopytu alebo uradovania oligarchov balkansko-ruskeho typu ktory nase kluby pouzivaju ako pracky peniazi? Azda by v Kosiciach nechodilo na ligu 3-5 tisic divakov keby ten klub 20 rokov fungoval aspon na urovni Spartaka alebo Ziliny?
> 
> PO. Tam je aj skoda nieco pisat. Kombinacia Remetu a mestskeho zstupitelstva poslala tento klub do vecnych lovist. Nie nezaujem o futbal sirokej verejnosti, ale konretne osoby s konretnymi cielmi.
> 
> Ked pozries do sucasnosti.
> 
> NR: to je situacia ako cez kopirak. X majitelov za posledny rok dva, medializovane problemy. Opat je to zodpovednost konkretnych osob a ich konania. Nie je to vysledok nezaujmu sportovej verejnosti, Tak bola v podstate doslova vytlacena, Nikto sa nemoze cudovat ze v Nitre nechodia ludia na futbal, ale zaroven nikto nemoze povedat ze im futbal nechyba a ze by tam nechceli ist. Chceli by, ale pochybujem, ze ked sa otvoria stadiony, ze sa tam nahrnu. Etapa Galad cislo 27 + nejaky stroskotanci z Nemecka.. Akurat ich klub dlhy cas posobi ako štetka v rukach pochybnych majitelov .
> 
> RK. ak raz futbal v Ruzomberku skonci, nebude to vysledok dopytu po futbale. Bude to o tom ze Filo sa zle vyspi a posle klub do kytek. Ako mnoho jeho kamaratov pred nim v inych kluboch.


Povieš A, ale nepovieš B a to je to, že Kováčik alebo Filo tie fungujúce kluby aj vybudovali. Nebyť Kováčika a Fila, nech sú akí sú, tak futbal by v BB zrejme nebol ani na tej úrovni ako bol. V Ružomberku by bol možno klub na úrovni LM. A je otázne, prečo Kováčik nechal Duklu padnúť. Nebude tým, že proste po futbale tu naozaj objednávka nebola? Kým v roku 2004 bola priemerná návšteva cez 5 tisíc, v roku 2006 to už bolo len niečo cez 2 tisíc a to sme stále ešte v tom pomerne úspešnom období po postupe. Navyše klub okrem nejakej výraznej podpory fanúšikov nemal ani vlastný štadión, kde mu robila napriek armáda a nebyť Kováčika a mesta, tak sa na ňom ani nedá hrať liga už tak od roku 2005 a následne 2010. V sezóne 2009/10 kedy Dukla hrala dosť dobre a skončila 3. bola návštevnosťou v 2. polovici tabuľky.


----------



## RDVN

ayoz said:


> Sám si odporuješ, keď spomínaš Nitru alebo Žilinu, čo sú kluby s novými štadiónmi a očividne im to k návštevnosti nepomohlo a následne spomínaš Michalovce, kde to pomohlo, ale hlavne pomohol postup do ligy a lepší hráči. Ľudia v Prešove by mali chodiť v prvom rade na Prešov, nie na súperov, ak táto podmienka nie je splnená, tak už tu máme prvú prekážku pre väčší štadión. A Nitra, Trenčín alebo Žilina sú jasnými príkladmi toho, že u nás všetkým klubom, okrem tých troch, ktoré som spomínal vyššie, stačí max. 8 tisíc kapacita. Však na Žilinu ani v majstrovských sezónach nechodilo viac ľudí. Proste v Košiciach, Prešove, Bystrici ani Žiline ti nikdy nebudú chodiť päťciferné návštevy. Tak čím si tie mestá zaslúžia väčšie štadióny ako s plánujú, resp. majú?


Ale ja som vytykal to, že porovnávame kvalitatívne úplne rozdielne súťaže preto nemôžme hovoriť dopredu či ľudia nebudú alebo budú chodiť na štadión vo väčšom množstve v I.lige (keby sa tam dostali). V Michalovciach už dva roky pred postupom sa znasobila návštevnosť a následne po postupe ustálila na 3500. A samozrejme treba rátať aj s rôznymi faktormi pri kluboch ako spomínal Sunshine vyššie.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Ľudia v Prešove by mali chodiť v prvom rade na Prešov, nie na súperov, ak táto podmienka nie je splnená, tak už tu máme prvú prekážku pre väčší štadión.


Ja sa musim zastat toho Presova. Nerozumiem tej logike ze najskor musia ludia prejavit zaujem a potom vsetko ostatne. Takymto sposobom sa vlastne neudeje NIC. 
Na facebooku Tatrana je jedna sprava raz za dva mesiace. Internetova stranka neexistuje. Hraju tretiu ligu co je kvalita len o cosi vyssia ako futbal na telesnej. Doteraz som nezistil kde ten Tatran vlastne hrava ale asi je to mimo Presova. To na tento marazmus sa maju chodit pozerat fanusikovia klubu? Akoze srdciar nesrdciar, pride ich tam 200, mozno nejaky zapas 400 a co sa zmeni? Ten klub nema absolutne ziadnu viziu, katastrofalne vyhliadky do buducna, neustale problemy so stadionom. A z tejto situacie ho akoze maju vytiahnut fanusikovia? Tu na Slovensku? 


Zober Spartak Trnava, nasmeruj ho do piatej ligy, nevyplat hracom premie, zburaj mu stadion, a z tych najfanatickejsich slovenskych fanusikov ich tam zostane 50. Alebo zober Spartak Trnava, nalej donho 20 mil €, vyhraj ligu, postup do skupiny LM a nestacil by ti ani 30 tisicovy stadion. Schvalne som pouzil Trnavu ako priklad kedze v tomto smere je to asi najsilnejsi klub u nas ale pointa aj ked v mensom plati uplne vsade.


----------



## Pali_PO

ayoz said:


> Podľa mňa ten futbal vidíš až príliš idealisticky, ale bodaj by to tak bolo. Skôr sa vyjadrím k poslednej časti. Tí majitelia v malých mestách do toho neinvestujú kvôli nejakému potenciálu, lebo stratové to budú mať všade. Takto sú aspoň v tom svojom mestečku vážení, majú možno väčší vplyv na vedenie mesta v iných veciach a môžu sa vo svojom podnikateľskom regionálnom kruhu chváliť, že oni majú klub v najvyššej súťaži, kým Jano má len v 3. lige. S tým, že tieto malé mestá (samozrejme na pomery krajiny) sa dlhodobo neuchytili nikde si dovolím nesúhlasiť. Najznámejšie príklady sú určite Hoffenheim alebo Villarreal. A samozrejme, nemôžeme Slovensko porovnávať s veľkými krajinami. U nás sú aj 30-40 tisícové mestá stále tie väčšie. V Nemecku taký Essen (7. najväčšie mesto) má klub až v 3. lige. Ale je pravda, že asi nikde inde v porovnateľne veľkých krajinách sa v poslednom čase v lige neprestriedalo toľko klubov z miest do 20 tisíc obyvateľov ako u nás.


S rukou na srdci samého seba nepovažujem za idealistu, naopak som 99% realista . Čo sa týka Hoffenheimu, tak Hoffenheim/Sinsheim, podobne ako 50km vzdialený Mannheim je súčasť jedného uceleného regiónu Rhein-Neckar , čiže tento klub vznikol v oblasti, kde žije 2,5 mil ľudí v jednej z najbohatších častí sveta. Postavili si štadión na diaľnici, kde sa dostaneš autom za 30 min, vlakom za 35 min. Zafinancoval si to jeden z najbohatších ľudí sveta, to sa trošku vymyká bežnému klubu. Podobný prípad je New England Patriots. Čo sa Villarealu týka, tu tiež by sme mohli polemizovať, keďže región má 600 tisíc obyv (nehovoriac, že o 60km ďalej je bohatá metropola Valencia) a sídlia tam najväčší výrobcovia keramiky v európe. Oba tieto kluby navyše dokážu existovať aj tak, že vygenerujú ročne desiatky miliónov eúr za umiestnenie v lige, európe, tv práva a pod. U nás je to ale samozrejme inak, lokálny majiteľ očnej kliniky, alebo lokálny producent mäsových výrobkov , športový nadšenec si zaumieni, že za 250 000 eúr ročne, chce hrať "do 5 rokov európske poháre". Nemá infraštruktúru, nemá žiadnu víziu, ani tradíciu, má mládež, ktorá sa zrazu z lokálnej 2.-3. ligy, kde hrajú dediny, dostala do 1. ligy a okupuje logicky spodné priečky, čiže ani potenciál na naplnenie súpisky svojimi odchovancami. Je to len hurá systém založený na splnení si detského sna. O 5 rokov sen pominie (napr. zo zdravotných dôvodov), nikto iný o tom nerozhoduje len on a tým pádom sen končí a futbal tiež. Keby to skôr bolo tak, že OK, som ten lokálny podnikateľ a chcem kryť 60% budgetu, 20% mi dá mesto na mládež a nájdem strategického partnera napr. pivovar, banku, automobilku, poviem OK, to mi príde logické. Zároveň jedným dychom dodávam, že súhlasím s tvojim tvrdením, že nemôžme to porovnávať s Nemeckom samozrejme, lebo je to nezmysel. Ale napadlo majiteľa očnej kliniky, žeby otvoril jednanie napr. s prosperrujúcou pečivárňou z rovnakého mesta, alebo stavbára v PO, aby skočil na jednanie do trebárs pivovaru Šariš alebo Garrettu, prípadne tých čudákov z Nitry do Land Roveru? A prečo taký Slovan už dávno nesponzoruje nejaká banka alebo VW pod. ako v Maďarsku Ferencváros.... Len ono je to možno aj tak, že tí ľudia vlastníci sú často ľudia, kt. trčí slama z topánok a seriózne firmy s takýmito ľuďmi nechcú mať nič spoločné.


----------



## ayoz

A myslíš, že ľudia z Valencie, kde sú dva kluby, cestujú do Villarrealu 60 km na futbal? A aj od našich malých klubov je väčšinou do 60 km nejaké väčšie mesto. Pri Nitre máš ZM aj Sereď, tá je zároveň aj pri Trnave. Záhorské kluby majú blízko do Trenčína, prípadne Trnavy. Podbrezová a Pohronie zase pri BB. V Podbrezovej máš jedny z najväčších železiarni, v Žiari zase hlinikáreň, v Seredi pečivárne... Inak teda lokálny majiteľ očnej kliniky pôsobiacej v 4 krajinách.

Zároveň tie malé kluby s nejakou víziou Európy do ligy ani nešli a hrali ju len Senica, Myjava a ViOn, ten navyše cez pohár, ktorý vyhrali ešte ako druholigisti. Až na Sereď všetky tie malé kluby mali už pri postupe na svoje pomery slušný štadión a zázemie, Senica a Podbrezová aj veľmi dobrú mládež. Podbrezová navyše roky pôsobila v 2. lige a nebol to postup z ničoho, rovnako aj Skalica sa už v 2. lige ustálila. ViOn a Senica už sú prakticky tradičné slovenské kluby.

A to čo píšeš o malých kluboch sa stalo zaradom takmer všetkým "veľkým"... Petržalka, Košice (niekoľkokrát), Dukla, Inter... Ostatné ak aj neskrachovali, tak si prešli očistcom v 2. alebo 3. lige ako Nitra, Prešov, Slovan...

Strategického partnera nemajú ani kluby z veľkých miest, keďže ich vedú rovnakí pochybní majitelia ako v tých malých a veľké firmy s nimi spolupracovať nechcú. A to napr. Sereď predsa bola financovaná sčasti strategickým partnerom iClinic, lebo to nie je majiteľ klubu (čo si zrejme myslíš z toho čo píšeš). Však u nás sú momentálne Trenčín a Slovan jedinými klubmi, ktoré majú nejakého strategického partnera (Orion Tip a Niké), ostatní majú na dresoch len firmy majiteľov alebo nič. Pri tom čo sa deje v Nitre, ktorý príčetný manažér Land Roveru by im dal peniaze?

A keď som konečne došiel na koniec tvojho príspevku, tak vlastne ani nechápem o čom bol, lebo na všetko čo sa pýtaš si si odpovedal poslednou vetou


----------



## siravak

Ako to vyzera v Trencine? Deje sa tam nieco? Osedackovali celu novu hlavnu tribunu, alebo je vsetko tak ako pred vianocami?
Dik za pripadnu odpoved, (nebodaj aj nejaky aktualny obrazok).


----------



## Pali_PO

Ayoz, poslednú tvoju vetu budem považovať za bezpredmetnú, lebo nestojí za reč  Každopádne čo sa týka tvojho príspevku, zareagujem aj na to, čo si písal 2 strany dozadu. Bol si to ty, kto napísal, že sú aj príklady malých miest, kde sa vybudoval silný klub. Na prvý pohľad zdá sa, že vieš o čom píšeš, lebo veď Villareal podľa wiki má 50K+ obyvateľov. Lenže treba potom povedať, že sa tam píše aj to, že 7km cez rieku poza tie obrovské keramické fabriky je hneď mesto, ktoré má 170K, celý región má 600K. Čo sa týka toho, či si myslím, že na zápasy tam chodia aj ľudia z Valencie, no a prečo by nemohli? Bavíme sa o La Lige, čo je úplná top liga sveta. Ide o kultúrny a športový zážitok svetovej úrovne. Nevidím dôvod, prečo by na zápas Villareal - Barcelona, Real, Atlético, Valencia, Levante nemohli prísť trebárs rodáci z Villarealu žijúci vo Valencii, turisti a pod. Futbal v Španielsku je náboženstvo, nemyslím, že je to nereálne.

Čo sa týka toho, že máš aj na Slovensku mestá pri sebe, no veď áno a preto je absolútny nezmysel investovať čo i len euro do klubov ako je Sereď, Myjava a pod. Naopak títo mecenáši by mali radšej spojiť sily so samosprávou a napr. Land Roverom, vytvoriť regionálny klub, ktorý by vycicial malé kluby a naakumulovala sa kvalita. Takto to fungovalo vždy a aj za federálnych čias. A namiesto podpriemernej Serede, ktorá vážne nikoho nezaujíma a nemá zázemie a tradíciu, zainvestovať radšej v Nitre, kde je aký-taký potenciál. A tak konečne vytvoriť fungujúci model. Netreba ísť ďaleko, v ČR to krásne funguje - v lige hrajú iba samé veľké mestá s výnimkou Příbrami, Karvinej (jedno vlastní mafián, druhé sponzoruje OKD, ktoré o 5 rokov tu možno ani nebude).


----------



## siravak

Sa ti cudujem ze sa ti chcelo debatovat na pol strany s nechapavym kecatkom.

EDIT: Priznam sa, ze teraz som trosku klamal. Necudujem sa ti. Ja tiez obcas sem tam (ked sa nudim alebo mam chilu casu) sa necham zabavat jeho xujovinami, ci stadionu pasaje viac zlta, alebo jeho oblubena ruzova.


----------



## ayoz

Pali_PO said:


> Ayoz, poslednú tvoju vetu budem považovať za bezpredmetnú, lebo nestojí za reč  Každopádne čo sa týka tvojho príspevku, zareagujem aj na to, čo si písal 2 strany dozadu. Bol si to ty, kto napísal, že sú aj príklady malých miest, kde sa vybudoval silný klub. Na prvý pohľad zdá sa, že vieš o čom píšeš, lebo veď Villareal podľa wiki má 50K+ obyvateľov. Lenže treba potom povedať, že sa tam píše aj to, že 7km cez rieku poza tie obrovské keramické fabriky je hneď mesto, ktoré má 170K, celý región má 600K. Čo sa týka toho, či si myslím, že na zápasy tam chodia aj ľudia z Valencie, no a prečo by nemohli? Bavíme sa o La Lige, čo je úplná top liga sveta. Ide o kultúrny a športový zážitok svetovej úrovne. Nevidím dôvod, prečo by na zápas Villareal - Barcelona, Real, Atlético, Valencia, Levante nemohli prísť trebárs rodáci z Villarealu žijúci vo Valencii, turisti a pod. Futbal v Španielsku je náboženstvo, nemyslím, že je to nereálne.
> 
> Čo sa týka toho, že máš aj na Slovensku mestá pri sebe, no veď áno a preto je absolútny nezmysel investovať čo i len euro do klubov ako je Sereď, Myjava a pod. Naopak títo mecenáši by mali radšej spojiť sily so samosprávou a napr. Land Roverom, vytvoriť regionálny klub, ktorý by vycicial malé kluby a naakumulovala sa kvalita. Takto to fungovalo vždy a aj za federálnych čias. A namiesto podpriemernej Serede, ktorá vážne nikoho nezaujíma a nemá zázemie a tradíciu, zainvestovať radšej v Nitre, kde je aký-taký potenciál. A tak konečne vytvoriť fungujúci model. Netreba ísť ďaleko, v ČR to krásne funguje - v lige hrajú iba samé veľké mestá s výnimkou Příbrami, Karvinej (jedno vlastní mafián, druhé sponzoruje OKD, ktoré o 5 rokov tu možno ani nebude).


Sorry, ale ty si to predstavuješ ako Hurvínek válku. Čítal si vôbec, čo som ti napísal?

Tým podnikateľom z malých miest nejde o nejaký rozvoj slovenského futbalu. Vysvetlil som ti dosť jasne o čo im ide. V lepšom prípade rozvoj región, v horšom len o osobný prospech z externalít plynúcich z podporovania športu v meste. A ako si sám napísal, kluby vo väčších mestách vlastnia často rôzni pochybní ľudia presvedčení o vlastnej neomylnosti, ktorí do vedenia klubu nechcú pustiť nikoho, okrem svojich ľudí, preto externých sponzorov ani nehľadajú. To bol napríklad Spartak za Poora, kde bol záujem o sponzoring zo strany Orangeu aj PSA, ale chceli za to miesto vo vedení, na čo ich Poor poslal kade ľahšie. V Žiline zase okolo roku 2010/11 chcela klub sponzorovať KIA, ale Antošík si vypýtal toľko, že sa mu na to vykašľali. Tak prečo by si ty ako podnikateľ z menšieho mesta chcel dať peniaze do takéhoto klubu? Pozri sa čo sa deje v Nitre. Dal by si do takého klubu svoje peniaze? V Podbrezovej bol návrh, že po dokončení štadióna v BB by sa kluby mohli spojiť, ale vedenie železiarní to jasnou väčšinou zamietlo.

Čo funguje v Česku? Hradec Králové, Ústí nad Labem, Havířov, Kladno, Most atď. dlhodobo mimo. České Budejovice alebo Pardubice tiež nie sú nejakými stabilnými účastníkmi ligy. Spomenul si Karvinú, tá má vyše 50 tisíc obyvateľov a je väčšia ako Teplice alebo Jablonec tak prečo by nemala byť v lige? Navyše podobne ako u nás, ani v Česku tie kluby nemajú väčšinou generálnych sponzorov, ale na dresoch majú len logá firiem svojich majiteľov. A je to dvakrát taká veľká krajina ako Slovensko.

Spomínať federál, kedy v každom meste bola nejaká štátna fabrika, ktorá mala prikázané podporovať šport v tom meste a náklady boli rádovo menšie, to sa nedá porovnávať s dneškom.

Futbal na Slovensku bude vždy čisto stratová záležitosť a vidíme, že za 30 rokov sa ani jeden klub nedokázal stabilizovať ani na to, aby bojoval každý rok na vrchole, nie to ešte aby hral pravidelne v Európe. Návštevnosť je mizerná, TV práva prakticky neexitujú, väčšina klubov spí a ani sa nesnaží divákov na štadióny lákať.

Takže kde je ten potenciál, pre ktorý by mali podnikatelia z malých miest radšej dávať peniaze do veľkých miest ako mať vlastné kluby na rovnakej úrovni?


----------



## Pali_PO

ayoz said:


> Sorry, ale ty si to predstavuješ ako Hurvínek válku. Čítal si vôbec, čo som ti napísal?
> 
> Tým podnikateľom z malých miest nejde o nejaký rozvoj slovenského futbalu. Vysvetlil som ti dosť jasne o čo im ide. V lepšom prípade rozvoj región, v horšom len o osobný prospech z externalít plynúcich z podporovania športu v meste. A ako si sám napísal, kluby vo väčších mestách vlastnia často rôzni pochybní ľudia presvedčení o vlastnej neomylnosti, ktorí do vedenia klubu nechcú pustiť nikoho, okrem svojich ľudí, preto externých sponzorov ani nehľadajú. To bol napríklad Spartak za Poora, kde bol záujem o sponzoring zo strany Orangeu aj PSA, ale chceli za to miesto vo vedení, na čo ich Poor poslal kade ľahšie. V Žiline zase okolo roku 2010/11 chcela klub sponzorovať KIA, ale Antošík si vypýtal toľko, že sa mu na to vykašľali. Tak prečo by si ty ako podnikateľ z menšieho mesta chcel dať peniaze do takéhoto klubu? Pozri sa čo sa deje v Nitre. Dal by si do takého klubu svoje peniaze? V Podbrezovej bol návrh, že po dokončení štadióna v BB by sa kluby mohli spojiť, ale vedenie železiarní to jasnou väčšinou zamietlo.
> 
> Čo funguje v Česku? Hradec Králové, Ústí nad Labem, Havířov, Kladno, Most atď. dlhodobo mimo. České Budejovice alebo Pardubice tiež nie sú nejakými stabilnými účastníkmi ligy. Spomenul si Karvinú, tá má vyše 50 tisíc obyvateľov a je väčšia ako Teplice alebo Jablonec tak prečo by nemala byť v lige? Navyše podobne ako u nás, ani v Česku tie kluby nemajú väčšinou generálnych sponzorov, ale na dresoch majú len logá firiem svojich majiteľov. A je to dvakrát taká veľká krajina ako Slovensko.
> 
> Spomínať federál, kedy v každom meste bola nejaká štátna fabrika, ktorá mala prikázané podporovať šport v tom meste a náklady boli rádovo menšie, to sa nedá porovnávať s dneškom.
> 
> Futbal na Slovensku bude vždy čisto stratová záležitosť a vidíme, že za 30 rokov sa ani jeden klub nedokázal stabilizovať ani na to, aby bojoval každý rok na vrchole, nie to ešte aby hral pravidelne v Európe. Návštevnosť je mizerná, TV práva prakticky neexitujú, väčšina klubov spí a ani sa nesnaží divákov na štadióny lákať.
> 
> Takže kde je ten potenciál, pre ktorý by mali podnikatelia z malých miest radšej dávať peniaze do veľkých miest ako mať vlastné kluby na rovnakej úrovni?


V prvom rade sa ukľudni  , lebo si zbytočne zahundraný a snažíš sa byť silou mocou nad vecou vyjadreniami typu "predstavuješ si to ako hurvínek válku" alebo "už som ti to jasne vysvetlil". Pritom nemáš dôvod prečo ma poučovať a vysvetľovať mi, lebo si len obyčajný amatérsky prispievateľ ako aj ja a všetci ostatní na tomto fóre. Toľko k tomu.
----
K tvojej reakcii:
To čo píšeš v prvom a poslednom odstavci predsa nie je žiadna novinka. Všetci, čo sledujú situáciu, o tom vedia. Ja som nepísal primárne o súčasnom stave, ale o tom, že som presvedčený, že časom dôjde k tomu, že sa do 1. ligy vrátia tradičné bašty, ale bude to ešte chvíľu trvať. Lebo sa to stane až vtedy, keď jednoducho súčasní majitelia odídu a príde niekto nový s videním 21. storočia (t.j. moderný marketing, menežovanie, vízia, potenciál). To sa deje momentálne v KE a ja im držím palce. Udeje sa to tam, kde je naakumulovaných viac peňazí a to môže byť len vo väčších mestách, resp. ak mečiarovskí privatizéri pomrú a prirodzene sa to vyčistí.

Čo sa týka ČR 
Z tých miest, čo si vymenoval má reálnu tradíciu a potenciál dlhodobo hrať v 1. lige jedine Hradec Králové (sága so štadiónom podobná ako v BB, PO). Ústí, Most sú kompletne vycicané nadregionálnym klubom z Teplíc, čo je podľa mňa OK, lebo Teplice reprezentujú celý ten región, podobne ako na druhej strane 1. FC Slovácko. Kladno? - Kladno ber ako súčasť Prahy a každý v Kladne, čo chce serióznejšie sa zaoberať futbalom sa tak z 80% orientuje na Spartu, zbytok Slavia. a Havířov? Prepáč, ale bol si tam niekedy? To mesto je ubytovňa pre 80 tis. ľudí postavená v 50. rokoch pre potreby ubytovania baníkov s rodinami. Tam nie je nič. Tam sa len prespáva, na futbal chodia na Baník. Pardubice po dlhej dobe postúpili do najvyššej súťaže a to veľmi premýšľali, či tam ísť, pretože hrajú v Prahe. Ale majitelia sa rozhodli do toho ísť a spojili sily s mestom a veria, že sa im ten štadión podarí obnoviť. Hradec to isté. Snáď to dopadne ináč, ako je tomu v Tatrane.


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> Ako to vyzera v Trencine? Deje sa tam nieco? Osedackovali celu novu hlavnu tribunu, alebo je vsetko tak ako pred vianocami?
> Dik za pripadnu odpoved, (nebodaj aj nejaky aktualny obrazok).


U nás stále zimný spánok, dnes som tam bol a nič nové na fotenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

V dobrej voli som isiel z nakupu okolo stadionov a aj ked je vonku zaujimava apokalipticka atmosfera na fotenie to asi nie je. Ale aby moja snaha nevysla nazmar tak nech sa paci.

Zimny stadion teraz pripomina hangar pre vzducholode



















Na Dukle sa prvy krat dalo dostat do domaceho sektoru tak konecne zaber aj z opacnej strany























































View attachment 999354


----------



## SunshineBB

Este doplnim ze Duklu som chcel odfotit hlavne preto ze na hlavnej tribune pribudlo nove zabradlie, nakoniec to na tych foto ani nevidno ale je to klasicka asi nerezova konstrukcia. Tak trochu som dufal ze tam daju sklo ako na talianskych stadionoch. To ma trocha sklamalo.


----------



## JimmySK

SunshineBB said:


> Este doplnim ze Duklu som chcel odfotit hlavne preto ze na hlavnej tribune pribudlo nove zabradlie, nakoniec to na tych foto ani nevidno ale je to klasicka asi nerezova konstrukcia. Tak trochu som dufal ze tam daju sklo ako na talianskych stadionoch. To ma trocha sklamalo.


Súhlasim, to sklo by viac pasovalo a vyzeralo by to honosnejšie a lepšie pre divákov ako toto klasické zabradlie. Aj na vizualizácii je iba zábradlie.


https://www.dukla.sk/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Obrázok5-1.png


----------



## ayoz

Wow, parádne fotky... A na tom štadióne nič dobré nečakaj, ak tam náhodou niečo dobré bude, aspoň ťa to poteší, keď nie, nebudeš sklamaný 

Ale aj z tých tvojich fotiek pekne vidno, že aký top štadión by to bol, keby tú hlavnú tribúnu potiahli dookola celého štadióna, kapacita by bola cez 12000 (síce zbytočná, ale aspoň by mohla prísť občas repre + nejaké väčšie podujatie, koncert). Samozrejme, aj s tréningovým ihriskom by to šlo zrejme na cenovku okolo 20 miliónov, ale tak keď už je to národný štadión, tak prečo nie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak dnes som si to strihol okolo Stiavniciek behom a aj tak nebolo vidno to zabradlie tak uz dlabem na to. Aby som neostal na sucho tak aspon takto netradicne z ponad parkoviska.

Chce to tu strechu, doslova si ju pyta. Jedna obycajna ocelova konstrukcia obalena cervenym leksanom a ten stadion by posobil uplne inak.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ako lajk sa pytam, kolko by mohlo vyjst take zastresenie stadiona ? Na kolko by to aj mohlo byt realne, ze by sa tym niekto v blizkej buducnosti zaoberal? Myslim si, ze co sa tyka stadionov tak SFZ nedefinuje pocet/percenta zastresenia miest na sedemie.

este taka otazka ako budu na takom stadione riesene WC a bufety mimo hlavnej tribuny? Nejako si to neviem predstavit, ze by sa ludia sediaci oproti hlavnej tribuny museli trepat na toaletu/po pivo az na hlavnu tribunu 😀 ale tak ked vidim tento projekt tak by som mozno ani nebol prekvapeny

//nepoznam ten stadion, nikdy som tam nebol takze ani neviem ako to tam bolo pred reko, tak som zvedavy


----------



## SunshineBB

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Ako lajk sa pytam, kolko by mohlo vyjst take zastresenie stadiona ? Na kolko by to aj mohlo byt realne, ze by sa tym niekto v blizkej buducnosti zaoberal? Myslim si, ze co sa tyka stadionov tak SFZ nedefinuje pocet/percenta zastresenia miest na sedemie.
> 
> este taka otazka ako budu na takom stadione riesene WC a bufety mimo hlavnej tribuny? Nejako si to neviem predstavit, ze by sa ludia sediaci oproti hlavnej tribuny museli trepat na toaletu/po pivo az na hlavnu tribunu  ale tak ked vidim tento projekt tak by som mozno ani nebol prekvapeny
> 
> //nepoznam ten stadion, nikdy som tam nebol takze ani neviem ako to tam bolo pred reko, tak som zvedavy


Ta cena podla mna niekolko 100 tis € ak to bude v takej lacnej “lekasnovej” verzii. Ale netusime sposob zalozenia konstrukcie cize to je take od buka strielanie.

Ale pisal som to sem asi 3-4 mesiace dozadu po rozhovore s majitelom klubu, ze strecha je pre futbalovy klub priorita c1. Ja si myslim ze ak sa to aj skolauduje bez strechy, istotne sa tam raz dorobi. Ale vsimam si ze 50-80% stromov a drevin z vrchnej casti nasypu su prec. A tiez mam pocit ze v nejaky pravidelnych intervaloch sa smerom k hladisku tahaju EL kable. Viem si predstavit svetla pod sttechou. Nic ine mi nenapade. Hore na nejake bufety nie je miesto a hajzliky by snad uz boli hotove ak to nebudu nejake TOI TOI.

Ak sa pytas kde boli na ovale toalety tak ti rovno napisem ze sa šťalo pomedzi stromy v tom pralese zo zadnej strany tribuny 

Toaleta pribudla v sektore hosti niekedy v 2005, domaci sektor na statie chodil curat do krcmy 10 m od stadiona ktora ma zludovely nazov “hajzle”. A ani ja netusim aky standart to ponukne teraz.


----------



## Jojco

Ak diváci namiesto WC chodili do lesa, tak ten štadión bol už ozaj veľmi nevyhovujúci. Maximálne pre 2.ligu. Stále sa tu riešil ovál, tribúna, strecha a iné veci, ale skutočné problémy štadióna sa tu neriešili.


----------



## figliar

Dámske toalety sú tiež medzi stromami?


----------



## ayoz

Ja keď som tam bol pred 2 mesiacmi, tak minimálne v sektore hostí bol už vybetónovaný v násype priestor aj s dierami pre kanalizáciu a prívod vody. V iných sektoroch som si to nevšimol, takže ktovie.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Ja keď som tam bol pred 2 mesiacmi, tak minimálne v sektore hostí bol už vybetónovaný v násype priestor aj s dierami pre kanalizáciu a prívod vody. V iných sektoroch som si to nevšimol, takže ktovie.


To je tam od 2015


----------



## ayoz

Tak zrejme plánovali WCka pre hostí už vtedy, ale zostupy im to uľahčili. Teraz WCko v sektore hostí bude nutne už. TOI TOIky to už nevyriešia.


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Dámske toalety sú tiež medzi stromami?


Co by damy robili na futbale 

Ano, cely oval, co bolo svojho casu vlastne hladisko pre 8-11 tisic ludi bol v podstate bez strechy, bez WC a bez bufetov. Takmer ako prirodny amfiteater. Ludia si zvykli. Sektor hosti bol ako tak vybaveny, a ostatni volili uz spominane “hajzle” ( hlavne fans z domaceho sektoru), bufet na plavarni, krcmu pri sportovej hale(obe cca 50 m od stadiona) a teda hlavne bufety v hlavnej tribune ktore boli tradicne dva. V dobrych casoch pendlovalo po tribunach cca 10 ludi ktori roznasali pivo a pukance, neskor to obmedzili len na hlavnu. Takze co sa tyka komfortu tak to bol dlhe roky standart II. gruzinskej supeŕigy, proste taky fest old school.

Aj ked, ruku na srdce, ukazte mi lepsi bufet na slovenskych stadionoch ako toto


----------



## figliar

No super, čas 00:44 a dostal som po tej fotke chuť na klobásky s horčicou.


----------



## Lukaso85

bufety a wc maju byt riesene na stiavnickach ako unimobunky


----------



## ayoz

Každou správou lepšie a lepšie


----------



## Azbest

Lukaso85 said:


> bufety a wc maju byt riesene na stiavnickach ako unimobunky


ajajajajaj cele zle


----------



## ayoz

Keby som mal buldozer, tak tam v noci nabehnem a celé to zrovnám so zemou, lebo sa neskutočne budú všetci budú smiať na Bystrici, keď sa to dokončí a za 13 miliónov tam nebude žiadny rozdiel. Jak amfiteáter v prírode počas jarmoku.


----------



## Lukaso85

toto sa pisalo v jednom clanku na bbonline:
_Novinkou tiež bude, že pri každom vstupe na hlavný štadión budú osadené typizované mobilné kontajnery s toaletami. Samozrejmosťou bude nové ozvučenie, kamerový systém a turnikety na vstupoch._


----------



## figliar

Viem že tento názor tu nie je populárny ale ak by za tie peniaze komplet zrovnali násyp a dali po celom ovále tú zatracovanú 10 radovú SEDu tak by tam bola určite možnosť urobiť normálne toalety a myslím že aj na nitrianskom štadióne sú. Plus strecha takže komfort pre diváka neporovnateľný. Zo stránky výrobcu:

_Pri 8 a 10-radových strešná krytina prechádza až do zadnej časti tribúny a tvorí zároveň pohľadovú fasádnu časť tribún.
*Priestor pod tribúnami zostava voľný bez konštrukčných prekážok na využitie pre dobudovanie potrebného zázemia k tribúnam ako sú sociálne zariadenia, bufety, ošetrovne a pod.*_

Ale bolo by fajn ak by to niekto z Nitry vedel potvrdiť teda ako sú tie priestory pod SEDou riešené a na akej to je úrovni.


----------



## ayoz

Mne sa zdá, že zrovna v Nitre majú tieto veci riešené tiež len kontajnermi pod tribúnou.


----------



## JRBA

figliar said:


> Viem že tento názor tu nie je populárny ale ak by za tie peniaze komplet zrovnali násyp a dali po celom ovále tú zatracovanú 10 radovú SEDu tak by tam bola určite možnosť urobiť normálne toalety a myslím že aj na nitrianskom štadióne sú. Plus strecha *takže komfort pre diváka neporovnateľný*. Zo stránky výrobcu:


Pre mna je vacsi komfort stat oprety o zabradlie na trave a pozerat tak futbal, ako na plastovej sede, kde mam pocit, ze som v narychlo postavenom cirkuse, kde sa tiez podo mnou vsetko prehyba a vrzga. Ale v tom cirkuse to aspon zlozia za 2 dni a par euro...


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Mne sa zdá, že zrovna v Nitre majú tieto veci riešené tiež len kontajnermi pod tribúnou.


Tak ono sa to tam vymurovať asi moc nedá takže ten dojem bude o niečo horší ako pri betónovej tribúne ale myslím že by to pri troche snahy šlo urobiť na úrovni 21. storočia. A hlavne už to že tie wcka a bufety budú integrované do SEDy je veľké plus oproti samostatnej unimo bunke čo samozrejme evokuje cirkus alebo jarmok.



JRBA said:


> Pre mna je vacsi komfort stat oprety o zabradlie na trave a pozerat tak futbal, ako na plastovej sede, kde mam pocit, ze som v narychlo postavenom cirkuse, kde sa tiez podo mnou vsetko prehyba a vrzga. Ale v tom cirkuse to aspon zlozia za 2 dni a par euro...


Priznám sa že som bol len na zopár štadiónoch u nás (ZA, RK, DC, TN) takže pravdupovediac na SEDa tribúne som ešte nebol a teda neviem posúdiť či sa prehýbajú a vŕzgajú. Každopádne konštrukcia je oceľová a plastové sú len sedadlá (ako všade inde) a strecha. Nejaký pravidelný SEDa návštevník by mohol hodiť info či sa to prehýba ako v cirkuse a či sa to dá porovnať s betónovou tribúnou. Každopádne osobne by som preferoval to že nezmoknem.

EDIT:
okrem wciek a strechy by výhodou zarovnania násypu a 10 radovej SEDy bolo aj to že nanovo postavené tribúny by kopírovali atletický ovál.


----------



## tom17

ayoz said:


> Mne sa zdá, že zrovna v Nitre majú tieto veci riešené tiež len kontajnermi pod tribúnou.


V Nitre na novom štadióne som bol dvakrát. Keď ma pamäť neklame, pod hosťovským sektorom boli "normálne" záchody pod tribúnou, kým na tribúne oproti hlavnej bol kontajner. Ale ruku do ohňa za to nedám, mohli to byť kontajnery aj tam, aj tam.

V našich podmienkach som asi rád, že z projektov v rámci šetrenia/tunelovania nevyškrtli ešte aj tie unimobunky. A rozdiel v komforte medzi kontajnerom a normálnymi záchodmi nie je až taký veľký. Skôr mi vadí ten pocit, že je to zase raz sedliačina namiesto poriadnej roboty.

Ale musím povedať, že aj šťanie o strom má svoje čaro, ale to zo mňa asi hovorí spomienkový optimizmus 



figliar said:


> Priznám sa že som bol len na zopár štadiónoch u nás (ZA, RK, DC, TN) takže pravdupovediac na SEDa tribúne som ešte nebol a teda neviem posúdiť či sa prehýbajú a vŕzgajú. Každopádne konštrukcia je oceľová a plastové sú len sedadlá (ako všade inde) a strecha. Nejaký pravidelný SEDa návštevník by mohol hodiť info či sa to prehýba ako v cirkuse a či sa to dá porovnať s betónovou tribúnou. Každopádne osobne by som preferoval to že nezmoknem.


Neprehýba, ani nevŕzga.


----------



## figliar

tom17 said:


> Neprehýba, ani nevŕzga.


Takže sa potvrdzuje že jediná reálna nevýhoda 10 radovej SEDy je uniformnosť a estetickosť, všetko ostatné z hľadiska komfortu pre diváka je dostačujúce. Samozrejme s tými výhradami k vzhľadu súhlasím ale trvám na tom že oproti nanovo betónom zaliatemu násypu by to bolo lepšie riešenie, zvlášť ak by SEDa kopírovala atletický ovál. Kapacita, wcka, ovál, sklápacie sedadlá, strecha, všetko hovorí v prospech 10 radovej SEDy.


----------



## ayoz

Nebol som na Sede, ale bol som na plechu v Žiline a Podbrezovej a síce to nevŕzga ani sa neprehýba, ale cítiť, že to nie je betón. Hlavne v Žiline, kde je to deravá podlaha.


----------



## figliar

Ja som bol v ZA len na hlavnej čo je betón ale hej viem že za bránkami to je taký Merkur. Ale zase tam je 17 radov a ktovie aký projekt, možno to má SEDA lepšie zvládnuté a veril by som teda Tomovi v tomto keďže tam bol osobne.


----------



## MBPA

Je rok 2021 a tu sa riesia stadion s "mobilnymi kontajnermi na toalety"?  Prosim, zobudte ma.


----------



## Jojco

Bol som v ZA dávnejšie , dva krát.. v sektoroch za oboma bránami .. a síce aj keď to nieje betón, celkovo komfort slušný. Bufety a WC v útrobách štadióna. To sú veci ktoré sú dnes už samozrejmosťou. Preto sa tiež prikláňam k názoru že pre Štiavničky by bola asi tá SEDA lepším riešením. Teda hlavne v súvislosti s možnosťou umiestniť sociálne zariadenia priamo pod tribúnu.

edit:
SEDA štadióny si môžu dovoliť aj na dedinách. Takže pre krajské mesto by to určite nebol problém. Čo sa týka financovania, výraznou položkou by bolo odstránenie násypu. Odvoz sute. A bezpochyby aj s tým spojené rôzne prieťahy na úradoch, povolenia, spevavé vtáky a iné živly


----------



## SunshineBB

Stale sa ten oval da odkopat a zo zadnej strany obmurovat ako uz spominany priestor v sektore hosti. Ziska sa priestor pre sirsie komunikacie okolo , pre parking aj pre vybavenie stadiona Asi nie teraz, asi nie do maja, ale je to otazka jedneho rozhodnutia. Stale je tam vyhoda, ze ten oval je zvnutra plnohodnotne prebetonovany a imho ako hladisko je uplne v pohode a zvonka je to primitivny nasyp hliny, zahryznu sa dva bagre s tatrovkami a za mesiac je prec. A tu si myslim ze by sa mal cinit futbalovy klub, pokial sa pozviecha, udomacni sa v lige a ziska novych sponzorov, nevidim jediny dovod aby po dohode s mestom/armadou nemohli urobit upravy ktore budu klubu plne vyhovovat. Ked zavriem oci a trocha zasnivam tak aj ten sucasny stav sa da pri tom priestore a jednoduchosti nasypu rozsirit aj na 15 tisicovy stadion. Staci druhe poschodie oproti hlavnej z jednoduchej prefabrikovanej konstrukcie, alebo este 3-4 rady naviac okolo celeho ovalu. Samozrejme teraz to nerobia, teraz robia co maju aby to bolo hotove. Ale tie moznosti su, a vzdy budu v buducnosti. A su omnoho jednoduchsie a variabilnejsie ako u stadionoch v Trencine ci Kosicach, kde sa stadion postavi a tak zostane a pre nejake upravy nie je uz miesto.


----------



## ayoz

A načo by v Košiciach alebo Trenčíne potrebovali rozširovať kapacitu? Navyše aj pri ich štadiónoch je to konštrukčne pomerne jednoduché. Tam je minimálne v prípade Trenčína problémom len priestor okolo, keďže sú nalepení na univerzitu.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A načo by v Košiciach alebo Trenčíne potrebovali rozširovať kapacitu? Navyše aj pri ich štadiónoch je to konštrukčne pomerne jednoduché. Tam je minimálne v prípade Trenčína problémom len priestor okolo, keďže sú nalepení na univerzitu.


Tak najdu sa tu ludia ktori budu tvrdit ze Kosice si ZASLUZIA 15 tis stadion. No ved ten priestor. Ten nasyp zabera obrovsku plochu a uplne zbytocne.


----------



## ayoz

Pravda... Síce mi nikto nepovedal čím a to som sa pýtal niekoľkokrát. Ale teda zrovna Košice by s rozšírením problém nemali. Skôr ten Trenčín.


----------



## jirky

K SEDE - bol som parkrat v PP, vecka aj nejaky bufet su ako vstavky pod tribunami. Celkovy dojem je taky nemastny-neslany. Nevrzga to, neprehyba sa, ale citis ze sedis na skladacke. Co mi trocha vadilo, bol pocit ze je mi na tom plechu viac kosa od noh ako na betone (november). Kazdopadne, ako riesenie pre mensie mesta za par "drobnych" je to fajn.


----------



## figliar

Tak to si viem predstaviť že to na rozdiel od betónu "podfukuje" keď zafúka vietor ale to bude také isté aj u tých ne-Sedových tribún typu stavebnica Merkur za bránou v Žiline.


----------



## Jojco

Ale zas pri letných horúčavách môže byť celkom príjemne ak vánok zavanie od nôh. 😁


----------



## danyo

Inak tieto typy "skladačiek" resp. montovaných tribún sa celkom bežne vyskytujú aj vo vyspelejšom svete - tým ani náhodou nechcem tvrdiť, že sú estetické a pod. - ale funkčné rozhodne sú. Jeden príklad ako majú v Rotterdame na štadióne Feyenoordu:




























je to samozrejme "pokrok" oproti minulosti keď to vyzeralo takto:










Za mňa osobne by som preferoval betónovú tribúnu, kde je to finálny stav, tá skladačka patrí na štadióny - kde by mala plniť dočasnú úlohu. Ide mi hlavne o estetické hľadisko a vnímanie štadiónu ako "budovy". Že sú montované tribúny funčné aj dlhodobo - to nepopieram - otázkou je, či a ako to ovplyvňuje zážitok návštveníka.


----------



## Azbest

*PRÁCE NA ❄ZIMNOM ŠTADIÓNE*
Mesto Prešov v stredu ukončí obstarávanie sedačiek pre zimný štadión. Víťazná firma bude mať 5 mesiacov na prípravu a 🔧montáž nového sedenia, ktoré bude podľa dokumentácie červenej farby v počte kusov 3440. Predpokladaná hodnota zákazky je 372 tisíc €.Týmto sa po viac ako 2 rokoch ukončí 1. etapa rekonštrukcie prešovského zimáku.
NA ĎALŠIU ETAPU MESTO NEMÁ 💸
Spustenie procesov na zabezpečenie druhej etapy rekonštrukcie je otázne. Tá má zahŕňať veľmi ⚠dôležité prvky vybavenia štadióna.
Svoje šatne nemajú ⛸rýchlokorčuliari, krasokorčuliari ani verejnosť. Dokončiť treba vzduchotechniku, vstupy na tribúny a 🌭bufety v komunikačných chodbách. Vlastné priestory ešte nemajú novinári 🗞a k dispozícií zatiaľ nie je ani reštaurácia. V druhej fáze plánuje mesto zatiaľ preinvestovať 2,1 milióna. V tejto fáze má dôjsť aj k oprave fasády. Prostriedky bude zháňať z externých zdrojov.
NÁVRAT 👥DIVÁKOV UŽ V LETE?
Na to aby sa na štadión vrátili diváci je, okrem zbavenia sa covidu, potrebné úspešne dokončiť druhú časť rekonštrukcie a hlavne pomaly začať formovať 🏒hokejový káder na ďalšiu sezónu. Bola by veľká škoda aby sme v Prešove boli ďalší rok bez mužského hokeja










zdroj:Za šport v meste Prešov


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Tých 3440 divákov bude finálna kapacita ? Neviem aká bola presná kapacita predtým, ale podla dvoch zdrojov som našiel 5000.

btw inak vdaka za odpovede ohladne BB stadiona  rozbehla sa potom celkom solídna debata


----------



## Azbest

Podla mojich zdrojov to bude finalna kapacita.Pred osadenim sedaciek bola kapacita 5000 kedze sa sedelo na drevenych lavickach.


----------



## ayoz

V komentároch pod tým príspevkom sa píše, že ešte by sa v druhej fáze mal rozšíriť o nejakých 400-600 miest a sky boxy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Dovolil som si par foto vedlajsieho stadiona v BB














































+ dve klasicke (ak taketo foto uz budu otravne, dajte vediet)



















A perlicka na zaver. Dali dole lesenie a plachty z boku, a ak tu niekto pisal ze ta zlta je strasna tak nebude nadseny


----------



## Azbest

fakt si neviem pomoct...takisto som vycital a hundral ze ten stadion mohol mat tak 2 nasobnu kapacitu ale jednoducho sa mi stiavnicky velmi pacia a kludne aj s tou zltou pacnutou na hlavnej (cisto moj subjektivny pocit )...ma svoje kuzlo a caro ktore fakt neviem vysvetlit  ale pri pohlade nan mi jednoducho nabehne usmev na tvari..a to k BB nemam ziaden vaznejsi vztah...Urcite sa nan pridem v buducnosti pozriet. sorry za moje citove okienko


----------



## ayoz

Hlavne tá žltá určite spraví radosť fanklubu, keďže je to farba najväčšieho rivala.


----------



## figliar

Tak zase povedzme si otvorene, výhodou je regionálna súdržnosť keďže aj Zvolenčania môžu teraz prísť povzbudiť do Bystrice


----------



## ayoz

No musíš mi vysvetliť čo má spoločné Zvolen so žltou farbou


----------



## ayoz

Inak mame nejaké info o štadióne Komárna (ktorý už bol dávno oznámený) a tiež štadiónoch Šamorína, Trebišova a Puchova? To sú podľa mna štadióny, ktoré určite (možno okrem Púchova) nespĺňajú tie nové pravidla, ktoré budú platiť aj pre 2. ligu.

Pozeram aj kto je na cele 3. líg a tam to vyzerá na Myjavu a Humenné, ktoré so štadiónom problémy mat nebudú. V Bratislave by Rohožník určite mal, Inter neviem ako v Stupave, ale tak v BA sú tri ďalšie štadióny, ktoré by mali spĺňať podmienky. Stred je na tom asi najhoršie, lebo tam nikto okrem posledného Zvolena nový štadión nemá. Rakytovce by teoreticky mohli hrať v Radvani alebo na Stiavnickach (to by bola aká parada mat v BB futbal každý víkend), ale oni sú farmou Dukly, čiže postúpiť nemôžu (Alebo môžu ak aj Dukla postúpi? Niekto by mi to mohol potvrdiť).


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> No musíš mi vysvetliť čo má spoločné Zvolen so žltou farbou


Aha tak sorry ja som mal zafixovanu zltu z ich hokejoveho loga a myslel som ze ich si myslel tym rivalom. Inak ta zlta by mi tam az tak nevadila keby tam neboli tie zvisle pasy. Mali zltu nechat len tam hore a na bokoch.


----------



## Azbest

ayoz asi myslel Zilinu ako uhlavneho rivala BB...inak ked sme pri tych rivaloch vie mi niekto z BB potvrdit ako to je s tou rivalitou ZV-BB ? mam pocit ze v hokeji ste rivali ale vo futbale panuju priatelske vztahy...


----------



## ayoz

Hej, keďže Zvolen dlho nemal tím ani v 2. lige a zjavne ani zase dlho mat nebude, tak Zvolenčania fandia Dukle. Naopak to bolo v hokeji do roku 2008, kedy veľa Bystričanov chodilo na hokej do Zvolena.


----------



## SunshineBB

Azbest said:


> ayoz asi myslel Zilinu ako uhlavneho rivala BB...inak ked sme pri tych rivaloch vie mi niekto z BB potvrdit ako to je s tou rivalitou ZV-BB ? mam pocit ze v hokeji ste rivali ale vo futbale panuju priatelske vztahy...


Zvolencania, konkretne ich skupina PNG chodi na futbal do Bystrice uz dlhe roky. Nie je to druzba, su to skor kamaratske vztahy. Ked vznikol novy hokejovy klub a automaticky sa po lepsich vykonoch zvysila aj navstevnost, zacal sa formovat hokejovy fanklub za ktorym stali aj ludia z futbalu ktori mali uz dlhorocne skusenosti s organizaciou vyjazdov, choreografii a pod. Po postupe do extraligy prisli prve derby so Zvolenom, a dilema pre futbalovych fanusikov ci ist ci neist kedze na opacnej strane stadiona stala skupina PNG. Na vyjazd sa nabalilo cca 700 fanusikov a pripojila sa aj futbalova skupina, mozno si ju pamatas zo zapasu vo Zvolene kde pustili dymovnice a bengalske ohne, musel sa prerusit zapas a spustili tam nejaku sarvatku. Nieco take sa zopakovalo este asi raz alebo dvakrat ale potom ako hokejovy fanklub postupne naberal viac ludi, ta futbalova skupina uz na hokej organizovane nechodila. Cize tych par prvych vyjazdov tie futbalove vztahy moc nenarusilo, na tych vacsi zapasoch Dukly aj potom casto krat vysela vlajka PNG. Avsak, boli zapasy na Dukle kde v jednom kotli boli aj futbalovi aj hokejovi fans BB a zaroven a zvolencania z PNG. Hotova telenovela ktora zase vyustila zapasom Winter Classic kde oba timy mali svoje kotle zlozene z futbalovych aj hokejovych fanusikov a priatelstvo islo bokom. Aby o cosi neskor, v zapase Miskolc - HC 05 vyvolavali konflity futbalovi fanusikovia Dukly opat podporeny zvolencami.


----------



## tom17

SunshineBB said:


> Zvolencania, konkretne ich skupina PNG chodi na futbal do Bystrice uz dlhe roky. Nie je to druzba, su to skor kamaratske vztahy. Ked vznikol novy hokejovy klub a automaticky sa po lepsich vykonoch zvysila aj navstevnost, zacal sa formovat hokejovy fanklub za ktorym stali aj ludia z futbalu ktori mali uz dlhorocne skusenosti s organizaciou vyjazdov, choreografii a pod. Po postupe do extraligy prisli prve derby so Zvolenom, a dilema pre futbalovych fanusikov ci ist ci neist kedze na opacnej strane stadiona stala skupina PNG. Na vyjazd sa nabalilo cca 700 fanusikov a pripojila sa aj futbalova skupina, mozno si ju pamatas zo zapasu vo Zvolene kde pustili dymovnice a bengalske ohne, musel sa prerusit zapas a spustili tam nejaku sarvatku. Nieco take sa zopakovalo este asi raz alebo dvakrat ale potom ako hokejovy fanklub postupne naberal viac ludi, ta futbalova skupina uz na hokej organizovane nechodila. Cize tych par prvych vyjazdov tie futbalove vztahy moc nenarusilo, na tych vacsi zapasoch Dukly aj potom casto krat vysela vlajka PNG. Avsak, boli zapasy na Dukle kde v jednom kotli boli aj futbalovi aj hokejovi fans BB a zaroven a zvolencania z PNG. Hotova telenovela ktora zase vyustila zapasom Winter Classic kde oba timy mali svoje kotle zlozene z futbalovych aj hokejovych fanusikov a priatelstvo islo bokom. Aby o cosi neskor, v zapase Miskolc - HC 05 vyvolavali konflity futbalovi fanusikovia Dukly opat podporeny zvolencami.


Môj mozog celý čas čítal PNG ako Papua-Nová Guinea a dalo to tomu commentu taký krásny absurdne-globálny nádych


----------



## figliar

No logicky asi chce ísť niekto z malého do veľkého mesta kôli návštevám, sponzorom a lepšej šanci získať peniaze od mesta. Z tohto podľadu pripadajú do úvahy len tri kluby: Detva, NZ a Mikuláš ale tam sú radi ak dohrajú ligu takže asi len tie dva. A ak ten majiteľ chcel ísť už do LM predtým tak to budú skoro naisto oni. Akurát to podľa toho príspevku vyzerá že sa hrá na "investora" a pritom asi len chce od mesta 350.000 aby si tam mohol vybudovať klub


----------



## ayoz

Tak NZ len nedávno prešli rebrandingom a celkovo tam ten hokej funguje. LM žiadneho investora ani nemá, tam to vedie mesto, čiže pochybujem, že by mesto Liptovský Mikuláš chcelo mať klub v Prešove. Tá Detva mi príde najreálnejšia, lebo tam ten hokej naozaj udržateľný nie je. Ale ako Luptáka za majiteľa by som nechcel. To je úplný blázon a sedlák


----------



## figliar

Menší update z TN teda len odpoveď AS na klubovom FB ak by niekoho zaujímalo...

_*Bude sa uz vyuzivat zazemie novej casti alebo este vsetko funguje s pouzitim starej tribuny? Su nejake vizualizacie interieru napriklad satne domacich?*
Skúsime v skratke, prvým rozhodnutím bolo presunúť všetky aktivity z dokončenia hlavnej tribúny na výstavbu a spustenie tribún za bránami. Všetko v úzkej komunikácii s licenčnou komisiou SFZ pre štadióny. Súčasťou toho boli podmienky, za ktorých sa vieme vrátiť domov s využitím starej tribúny. Dnes sme v stave 4000 kapacita pre divákov za bránami s kompletným zázemím. Od začiatku roka sme začali pracovať na dokončení hlavnej tribúny napriek situácii, ktorá tu je, ale to je zbytočné rozoberať. Pracujeme na podobe interiéru, ktorý pôjde na jar do výroby. Dovtedy budeme používať starú tribúnu. Odchod z Trenčína bol z viacerých dôvodov. Niektoré boli riešiteľné, iné nie. Jedným z hlavných problémov bol "legendárny" sektor hostí. Ten dnes spĺňa celkom iné parametre. Posledná kontrola bude týždeň pred ligou. _

Keď sa zrušia tie opatrenia pôjdem pofotiť, nemám test


----------



## ayoz

No s divákmi to bude dosť divné, keď budú len za bránami. Aj keď si nemyslím, že túto sezónu ešte diváci budú.


----------



## Azbest

Mala pikoska ohladom zimneho stadiona v BB

Zimný štadión v Banskej Bystrici otvorili v noci z 24. na 25. 12. 1956.* Ide o najstarší prekrytý zimný štadión na Slovensku, ktorý v roku 2016 oslávil 50 rokov svojho prekrytia.* Projektovanie zastrešenia prebiehalo v 1. polroku 1965, montáž v 2. polroku 1965 a sprístupnený bol v roku 1966, teda necelých 10 rokov od spustenia prevádzky umelo chladenej ľadovej plochy. 









V Banskej Bystrici rekonštruujú štadión, kde hrávali hviezdy NHL: Oprava najstaršieho zimáku za 5,5 milióna €!


Zmení tvary! V Banskej Bystrici sa začala historicky najväčšia rekonštrukcia oboch hál zimného štadióna, na ktorom vyrástlo viacero výborných ...




www.cas.sk


----------



## yuriy

^^ nový čas nie je najdôveryhodnejší zdroj informácii 😃 Ak už nerátame Nepelu ako najstarší zakrytý zimák, tak ďalší v poradí bol žilinský (1958-1960), otvorený v januári 1961


----------



## bolkop

Kto by si chcel prečítať zaujímavý článok o histórii športovísk v TN a okolí, tak tu je článok od pána Brabenca, ktorý je naozaj zbehnutý, čo sa týka histórie výstavby v meste. Sám som nevedel, že táto podoba krytého zimného štadióna nie je pôvodná.


TRENČAN Trenčanom o Trenčíne


zdroj: Ing. Vojtech Brabenec


----------



## marosss

Vráti sa hokejová extraliga do Prešova? Črtá sa dohoda s majstrom


Šéf banskobystrického klubu pripustil, že je to jedna z alternatív.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## figliar

hej tiež som to práve čítal, takže nakoniec rokujú s BB predsa len... Inak k tej fotke čo je v článku je popis "Prešovský štadión by mal už čoskoro spĺňať extraligové kritériá" a pritom len pred pár dňami boli informácie že šatne a celé zázemie sa urobí až v druhej etepe na ktorú treba ďalších 350 tisíc EUR. Vie niekto povedať ako je to naozaj a či sa tam reálne tie podmienky dajú v blízkej dobe splniť? Inak koniec hokeja by som Bystrici neprial ale na druhej strane by to pomohlo zvýšiť záujem sponzorov aj fanúšikov o futbal ktorý to tam jednoznačne potrebuje a má teraz dobrý základ na úspešné fungovanie.
Ešte mi nedá nespomenúť že Koval podľa mňa pochopil že za súčasného stavu v politike už so štátom nedohodne obchod ani za euro a navyše sa možno obáva Naka návštevy takže podľa mňa je celkom reálny scenár aj to že to tam zabalí úplne.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Aby sme predišli nedorozumeniam, nejedná sa o koniec hokeja v BB, akurát Kovalovci sa možno budú angažovať v Prešove (podobne ako sa angažovali napr. v BA capitals).


----------



## ayoz

Dva extraligové kluby mat nemôžu.


----------



## CarlMartello

Hlavne tu sa píše o extralige v Prešove od najbližšej jesene. To by znamenalo že by od niekoho museli odkúpiť licenciu.
Nech už je to BB, DT či hocikto iný, koniec hokeja by to samozrejme nemusel byť, ale minimálne koniec extraligy hej a museli by začínať odspodku (pokiaľ by si nevybavili licenciu napr.v SHL)


----------



## ayoz

V prvom rade musí nejaký klub v Prešove vzniknúť, aby vôbec kam licencia mala ísť. Nie sme v NHL, že licencie idú mestám.


----------



## DaxTT

vidím to ako gently force voči BB


----------



## SunshineBB

Podla mna Kovalovci len posielaju jasny odkaz mestu aby stadion bol hotovy. Jasne ze jednu sezonu v takomto fackovacom rezime preziju ale tahat to tak dlhsie je neunosne. Ale ak sa stihne dokoncit stadion vcas, nevidim jediny dovod aby sa angazovali inde.

Ako co sa tyka mna, som hlavne fanusik futbalu. Boli to pekne roky s hokejom ale treba sa zacat venovat niecomu vaznejsiemu


----------



## DaxTT

V kútiku duše som dúfal, že sa DT chce upratať niekam do kultúrneho prostredia.. moja predčasná takmer radosť bola vyriešená behom 1 dňa


----------



## Raferty

Neviem prečo, ale ja osobne som to pochopil tak to beriem len tak , že ak nebude ešte zrekonštruovaný štadión v BB tak úvodné zápasy by hrali v Prešove


----------



## ayoz

Z môjho pohľadu to bol tiež jasný signál mestu na to, aby sa rekonštrukcia štadiónu nezdržovala. Každopádne ak by sa to omeškalo a hokejisti naozaj odišli, tak to by bol megafail. Lebo miesto modernej športovej haly by sme mali zrekonštruovaný starodávny zimný štadión, na ktorom aj tak nemá kto hrať. Ale možno by sa do BB potom presunula Detva, pre ktorú to nie je tak ďaleko aj pre fanúšikov, ale Luptáka by som v BB fakt nechcel.

Len by bolo dosť smutné, keby 5 rokov po futbale musel od nuly zase začínať aj hokej (teda v prípade, že by sa našiel niekto, kto by ho tu chcel robiť).


----------



## figliar

No ak zabudneme na rivalitu, tradície atď. a pozrieme sa na ten hokej striktne ekomicky tak je asi sotva únosné aby tam dlhodobo prosperovali tak blízko seba tri kluby - BB, Zvolen a Detva. Pre región by asi bolo z tohto pohľadu najlepšie keby tam centrom hokeja ostal Zvolen, aj ich štadión je väčší a lepšie dispozične riešený. Naopak BB by mala prirodzene byť futbalovým centrom so silnou akadémiou a snáď raz aj s čisto futbalovým a moderným štadiónom.


----------



## Lukaso85

figliar said:


> No ak zabudneme na rivalitu, tradície atď. a pozrieme sa na ten hokej striktne ekomicky tak je asi sotva únosné aby tam dlhodobo prosperovali tak blízko seba tri kluby - BB, Zvolen a Detva. Pre región by asi bolo z tohto pohľadu najlepšie keby tam centrom hokeja ostal Zvolen, aj ich štadión je väčší a lepšie dispozične riešený. Naopak BB by mala prirodzene byť futbalovým centrom so silnou akadémiou a snáď raz aj s čisto futbalovým a moderným štadiónom.


Tak to potom ani Presov by nemal ist do extraligy lebo KE a MI su blizko


----------



## MBPA

figliar said:


> No ak zabudneme na rivalitu, tradície atď. a pozrieme sa na ten hokej striktne ekomicky tak je asi sotva únosné aby tam dlhodobo prosperovali tak blízko seba tri kluby - BB, Zvolen a Detva. Pre región by asi bolo z tohto pohľadu najlepšie keby tam centrom hokeja ostal Zvolen, aj ich štadión je väčší a lepšie dispozične riešený. Naopak BB by mala prirodzene byť futbalovým centrom so silnou akadémiou a snáď raz aj s čisto futbalovým a moderným štadiónom.


Ludia ja vam niekedy nerozumiem. Na jednej strane chcete mat kvalitnu ligu, ale nechcete v nej muzstva ktore si to vybojuju lebo "nie su tradicne". Na jednej strane chcete aby sa hrali atraktivne zapasy ale na druhej strane je zbytocne mat tam tri kluby ktore su blizko seba a su prirodzene rivalmi?

Mozeme to spravit tak ako za komunizmu ze do kazdeho vacsieho mesta dame fabriku, ta fabrika bude podporovat miestny sport, ale nie som si isty ci toto by vsetci chceli v roku 2021, ze?


----------



## ayoz

Pekná somarina. BB okres má 110 tisíc obyvateľov a na hokej do BB chodia ľudia z celého Horehronia, až po Brezno, čo je nejakých 170 tisíc dokopy. Zvolen zase priťahuje ľudí z južných a západných častí BB kraja. Hokej v BB očividne fungoval, keďže naň chodilo napriek menšiemu štadiónu rovnako ak nie viac ľudí ako vo Zvolene, zároveň za tých 15 rokov dosiahol rovnaké, ak nie väčšie úspechy ako Zvolen, štadión je síce menší, ale zrekonštruovaný. Navyše rivalita BB - Zvolen je jedna z najlepších v lige, takže si naozaj neviem predstaviť jeden reálny dôvod, pre ktorý by lige pomohlo, že by sa v BB hokej nehral.


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak to potom ani Presov by nemal ist do extraligy lebo KE a MI su blizko


A Poprad.


----------



## jirky

Lukaso85 - MI su pri PO tak blizko ako BB pri ZA.. a bez urazky porovnavat Detvu s dvoma krajskymi mestami (2. a 3. podla velkosti) je uplne mimo. Ja sa o hokej moc nezaujimam, som futbalovy ako Sunshine, ale kazdopadne sa mi taketo presuny a kupcenie s licenciami nepaci a ked chcu u nas (PO) extraligu tak nech idu pekne od zaciatku.


----------



## soloKK

ayoz said:


> A Poprad.


PP-MI 160km,PP-KE 115km, PP-PO 80km


----------



## ayoz

jirky said:


> Lukaso85 - MI su pri PO tak blizko ako BB pri ZA.. a bez urazky porovnavat Detvu s dvoma krajskymi mestami (2. a 3. podla velkosti) je uplne mimo. Ja sa o hokej moc nezaujimam, som futbalovy ako Sunshine, ale kazdopadne sa mi taketo presuny a kupcenie s licenciami nepaci a ked chcu u nas (PO) extraligu tak nech idu pekne od zaciatku.


Len tu nejde o kupčenie s licenciami. Normálne sa klub HC '05 presťahuje do Prešova. Kupčenie s licenciami by to bolo, keby bystrický klub predal licenciu prešovskému, lenže žiadny prešovský neexistuje. Prakticky by to znamenalo, že Prešov by bol trojnásobným majstrom Slovenska.


----------



## jirky

Ayoz- to je len slovickarenie. Jasne som povedal ze presuny a kupcenie. A aj presun je kupcenie, kedze napriklad mesto A neda take podmienky (stadion, prispevky atd) ako mesto B. Tak sa klub bez ohladu na historiu ci fanusikov presunie. Ja osobne o takyto klub nemam zaujem.


----------



## ayoz

No ja s tebou súhlasím, ale presun je na rozdiel od predaja licencie v poriadku.


----------



## havrancek

snažím sa trošku sledovať, čo sa to deje v NR.. čítam článok - rozhovor s Erikom Karom, novým majoritným.. ale zaujala ma iná vec, ktorá sa týka BB a hál. Vie o tom niekto niečo viac?

*Čo ste jej na to povedali?*
„Povedal som jej, Erika, ak nám padne pohľadávka voči banke, tak nám tá prestane financovať naše športové aktivity. Povedala mi, že fajn. Ak to ustojíme, tak dobre. A že tie články jej až tak neprekážajú. Ale mňa to štve. Otvorím v utorok Šport a dozviem sa, že som najväčší podvodník? V Banskej Bystrici chceme stavať dve športové haly, atletickú dráhu. Máme dosť svojich športových aktivít. Náš klub ŠK BCF Dukla v Banskej Bystrici združuje 1100 športovcov. Atlétov, plavcov, lyžiarov, tanečníkov, všetko možné. Všade na Slovensku sme fajn, len v Nitre nie.“

celý článok: Majiteľ klubu spod Zobora: FC Nitra bol jedna veľká pôžičkáreň


----------



## ayoz

Tak predpokladám, že ak reálne niečo chcú stavať, tak to budú len nejaké plechové búdy ako športové haly, nie niečo veľké. Ale teda je pravda, že v BB športový klub majú.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja tak isto musim povedat ze s Figliarom tentokrat nesuhlasim. V dvoch veciach.

1. Mnoho ludi na to ide naozaj takto cez cisla a bez emocii, cista matematika. Tu je tak velke mesto, tu zase mensie, tu su tri vedla seba. Popresuvajme kluby ako ked hadzeme kocky bez ohladu na historiu, tradiciu, vyvoj hokeja v mestach a tiez specificke faktory v konkretnych mestach. Extraliga sa v PO nehra nie preto, ze su v lige ZV,BB a DT, ale preto ze v PO na hokej z vysoka srali. Naozaj nevidim dovod preco by ktorykolvek z tychto klubov mal skoncit len preto, ze su blizko seba. Je to take americke vnimanie sportu, kde to stahovanie vznikanie zanikanie premenovavanie je uplne bezne a naozaj to tam funguje na matematike a cislach. Nove klub, Las Vegas, Seattle, davnejsie Quebec do Denveru a pod. A vsade to fungovalo ale tam je to predsa o uplne inom. U nas je sport zalozeny na emocii, historii a na aktualnom postaveni. Aj v tom Presove by prvu sezonu chodilo 4 tisic a dalsie sezony klasicka 2 ka ako vsade. Zbytocne v nasich slovenskych pomeroch nieco pocitat a kalkulovat.

2. Nechcem byt jesitny ale musim sa vyjadrit aj k tej druhej casti. Okej, tri kluby na malom priestore, podme teda naozaj matematicky. Banska Bystrica ma z nich najvyssiu navstevnost. Banska Bystrica ma z nich najviac titulov. Banska Bystrica ci uz sa to niekomu paci alebo nie je uz dnes historicky najuspesnejsim klubom v extralige z tychto troch klubov, Banska Bystrica bude mat pocnuc tymto rokom strecha nestrecha najmodernejsi a najvybavenejsi stadion.

Takze naozaj neviem preco by ZV mal ostat a BB ist prec


----------



## figliar

MBPA said:


> Mozeme to spravit tak ako za komunizmu ze do kazdeho vacsieho mesta dame fabriku, ta fabrika bude podporovat miestny sport, ale nie som si isty ci toto by vsetci chceli v roku 2021, ze?


To iste nie. Ale treba sa spýtať či komunistický prístup nie je práve to keď si zakrývame oči pred pravdou a tvárime sa že dotovaný a daňovými poplatníkmi sponzorovaný hokej môže dlhodobo fungovať. Pre slovenský hokej by bolo prvým dobrým krokom to keby si priznal že kráľ je nahý, že kluby v našej extralige sú stratové a tie ktoré prežívajú sú tu väčšinou len kôli štátnym peniazom, či už od samospráv alebo tak ako BB od mecenáša ktorý vďaka klientelizmu získal biznis od štátu - stále sú to však peniaze z daní a kluby si na seba nezarábajú ale fungujú z toho čo zarobia občania tohto štátu pri pokladni, podnikaním, pri páse, na stavbe, a inde. Peniaze od sponzorov či zo vstupného to neutiahnu. Toto je zle a toto treba zmeniť.
Podľa mňa vedenie hokeja u nás nezlyháva v riešení problému ale zlyháva v DEFINÍCII problému. Treba sa pýtať čo urobiť preto aby si kluby na seba vedeli zarobiť? A nech kľudne má fungujúci klub Bystrica, Zvolen, Detva aj Slovenská Ľupča ale nech majú víziu a plán ako byť ziskoví a neprežívať len vďaka peniazom daňových poplatníkov, to je celé.
Lebo robiť to takým spôsobom že vždy na začiatku sezóny prídem na radnicu a poviem dajte 200.000 EUR na výplaty a elektrinu inak u nás zanikne hokej, tak takýmto spôsobom môžem hokej ísť robiť aj ja do Svätého Jura. To zvládne každý.

EDIT: napríklad sa treba pýtať prečo u nás nefungujú úplne základné veci ako je napríklad toto:








Škandál na hokejovom Slovane. SBS-ka zrušila televízny prenos


Spor medzi Slovanom a APHK sa vyostril.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## ayoz

Ono tu je jeden veľký problém a to je to, že organizácia tých športov zlyháva na najvyšších miestach a odtiaľ sa to prenáša nižšie aj na kluby. Futbal má katastrofálne vedenie, ktoré nerobí nič pre jeho zlepšenie a propagáciu. Mysleli si, že postavia pár autobusových zastávok + k tomu niekoľko poriadnych štadiónov a ľudia a sponzori sa budú hrnúť sami. V hokeji bol Lintner, ktorý mal jasnú víziu ako speňažiť hokej a priniesť do neho zisk aspoň na úrovni ligy a vyhnali ho. A vyhnali ho práve kluby, ktoré z toho mohli ťažiť. Kým toto nevyriešime, tak tu môžeme dookola plakať o tom istom, ale nikam to nepovedie.

Čo sa týka Slovana, príde mi vôbec úplne nepochopiteľné, že nie je členom asociácie organizujúcej ligu a môže v nej hrať a potom sa stávajú takéto veci. Majitelia klubov a niektorí funkcionári nechcú, aby sa šport u nás posúval k lepšiemu, chcú len ryžovať na štáte a mestách a cítiť sa dôležití.

@figliar inak som dúfal, že zareaguješ na moju výzvu vo vlákne k logám


----------



## figliar

@ayoz sorry až teraz som zablúdil do Kaviareň Tatra a logo threadu OK budem sa teda realizovať tam a sem teda dávajme len to čo sa týka klubov a štadiónov


----------



## Lukaso85

Dnes začínajú na Štiavničkách s montážou umelého osvetlenia. Ak budem mať dnes cesto okolo, tak niečo odfotím.


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Dnes začínajú na Štiavničkách s montážou umelého osvetlenia. Ak budem mať dnes cesto okolo, tak niečo odfotím.


Dik za info, cestou z prace sa urcite skocim pozriet aj ja.


----------



## ayoz

Žeby som sa šiel dnes otestovať a pozriem po ceste?  Bystrický SSC meeting na Štiavničkách?


----------



## Lukaso85

havrancek said:


> snažím sa trošku sledovať, čo sa to deje v NR.. čítam článok - rozhovor s Erikom Karom, novým majoritným.. ale zaujala ma iná vec, ktorá sa týka BB a hál. Vie o tom niekto niečo viac?
> 
> *Čo ste jej na to povedali?*
> „Povedal som jej, Erika, ak nám padne pohľadávka voči banke, tak nám tá prestane financovať naše športové aktivity. Povedala mi, že fajn. Ak to ustojíme, tak dobre. A že tie články jej až tak neprekážajú. Ale mňa to štve. Otvorím v utorok Šport a dozviem sa, že som najväčší podvodník? V Banskej Bystrici chceme stavať dve športové haly, atletickú dráhu. Máme dosť svojich športových aktivít. Náš klub ŠK BCF Dukla v Banskej Bystrici združuje 1100 športovcov. Atlétov, plavcov, lyžiarov, tanečníkov, všetko možné. Všade na Slovensku sme fajn, len v Nitre nie.“
> 
> celý článok: Majiteľ klubu spod Zobora: FC Nitra bol jedna veľká pôžičkáreň


Tak to uz mohli radsej podporit nasu Duklu ked su z BB.


----------



## ayoz

Však možno chceli a ktovie aké vzťahy majú s mestom a Smädom.


----------



## Lukaso85

www.abatec.cz/aktuality/led-osvetleni-fotbaloveho-stadionu-v-banske-bystrici-1/


----------



## ayoz

Ta zase nie je pravda. Z hlavnej tribúny je dobrý výhľad až po tie rady so stĺpmi.


----------



## Jojco

Na Štiavničkách som bol iba raz a dosť davno preto svoj názor mam iba na základe fotky ktoru hore zverejnil figliar. Na fotke tebou spomenuté rady na hlavnej tribúne sú v rovnakej výške a vzdialenosti od ihriska ako celý ovál. čiže podľa toho musí byť dobrý výhľad aj z ostatných miest na štadióne. To je samozrejme blbosť.


----------



## SunshineBB

Jojco said:


> Na Štiavničkách som bol iba raz a dosť davno preto svoj názor mam iba na základe fotky ktoru hore zverejnil figliar. Na fotke tebou spomenuté rady na hlavnej tribúne sú v rovnakej výške a vzdialenosti od ihriska ako celý ovál. čiže podľa toho musí byť dobrý výhľad aj z ostatných miest na štadióne. To je samozrejme blbosť.


Nehnevaj sa ale blbost je skor to co ty pises. Bol si tam raz , bol si tam davno, preto sudis len z fotiek. Tak si teda pozri viac fotiek. Vrchny 9 rad ovalu je v takej vyske ako 4 rad na hlavnej tribune. Stlpy na hlavnej tribune su ukotvene v 11 rade, avsak je este kopec miest do 13-14 radu kedy vidis cele ihrisko ciste bez stlpov. Navyse je hlavna tribuna strmsia. Co sa tyka ovalu, samozrejme stale hovorime o atletickom stadione, no zo 7,8 a 9 radu minimalne v rovnych castiach ovalu je vyhlad neruseny a v dostatocnej vyske aby mal divak dobry prehlad v hre ako niekde na SEDE v spodnych radoch.

Defacto takych 3000 divakov ma dobry prehlad v hre co sa blizi kapacite mensich stadionov a co je vysoko nad priemernou navstevou na futbale u nas za poslednych 15 rokov. 

Strasne sa to tu demonizuje. Z toho co si napisal by vlastne ludia mali mat nechut chodit na futbal koli stadionu a radsej ostanu sediet doma. Nesuhlasim.


----------



## figliar

Inak pozeral som si prave facebook futbalovej Dukly a to aj historiu prispevkov riadny cas dozadu a aj ked sa snazia informovat co najviac o diani v klube pripada mi divne ze o pracach na Stiavnickach a ani v Radvani moc neinformuju. Teda skor vobec. Cakal by som ze FB bude pre klub vhodny na ziskanie spatnej vazby od fanusikov a info o stadione pomoze zvysit zaujem o futbal a teda aj navstevnost. Viem ze klub ten stadion nevlastni ale aj tak mi to pride divne.


----------



## Lukaso85

figliar said:


> Inak pozeral som si prave facebook futbalovej Dukly a to aj historiu prispevkov riadny cas dozadu a aj ked sa snazia informovat co najviac o diani v klube pripada mi divne ze o pracach na Stiavnickach a ani v Radvani moc neinformuju. Teda skor vobec. Cakal by som ze FB bude pre klub vhodny na ziskanie spatnej vazby od fanusikov a info o stadione pomoze zvysit zaujem o futbal a teda aj navstevnost. Viem ze klub ten stadion nevlastni ale aj tak mi to pride divne.


marketing a komunikacia je na Dukle na velmi biednej urovni.


----------



## SunshineBB

Marketing na vsetkych urovniach je nie je ze zly ale v podstate neexistujuci, a ruka v ruke s tym aj informovanie sportovej verejnosti. Od jarnej casti mali nabehnut na nejaky lepsi "rezim". S vynimkou castejsich rozhovorov a nejakych upozorneni o pripravnych zapasoch na socialnych sietach som zatial nic nezaregistroval. Ak este len pride ta zmena, mozno zacnu potom viac informovat a propagovat aj vlastnu infrastrukturu. Ved napokon ako pises, so Stiavnickami v podstate klub nema ako keby nic spolocne, ale viac info o Radvani by mohli davat. Ked uz to ma byt adresa klubu a domov pre mladez.

Inak nie len od klubu, ale celkovo je informovanost o Stiavnickach otrasna ci uz od mesta alebo od statu (armady). Keby nebolo toto forum tak by nebola ani len ziadna foto. Primator len povie ze vsetko ide podla hramonogramu a bodka. Ale kde je harmonogram? Kde je termin? Doteraz nevieme kolko sedaciek sa namontuje. Nevieme ci cely oval bude na sedenie. Nevieme co sa bude robit/nerobit s okolim stadiona. Parkove uravy, cestne upravy. O streche uz ani nechcem pisat. O tom ako vyzeraju stoziare osvetlenia sa dozvieme v momente ked ich donesu, resp. den predtym ked ich Lukaso85 vypatra na nejakej ceskej stranke.

Mozno to tak vsetko malo byt, kedze sa tu topia miliony €.


----------



## Azbest

tiez som nad tym premyslal preco je vlastne marketing a vseobecne informovanie verejnosti slovenskych klubov na tak otrasnej urovni teda az na par vynimiek.Prisiel som na dve veci.Prva.Jednoznacne mentalna uroven zamestnancov klubov ktora je zaseknuta niekde na prelome 80 a 90.rokov...Predsa nemoze na prilakanie fanusikov na zapas stacit jedna hrdzava tabula pre 80-100 tisicove mesto...a clanok v korzari kde nie su schopni hodit ani len foto zo zapasu...Druha vec.Podla mna dolezitejsia ako ta prva a to je TLAK verejnosti.Jednoducho ak chceme zvysit uroven marketingu svojho oblubeneho klubu ci sa nam to paci alebo nie musi klub samotny pocitit tlak od verejnosti ze nieco nerobi dobre.musi byt bombardovany staznostami fanusikov.Pokial ziaden tlak nepride klub nema dovod investovat do marketingu (sak naco ked sa nikto nestazuje)..jednoducho im treba dat najavo ze to robia ako amateri a konfrontovat ich s klubmi ktore si na marketingu davaju zalezat.Poviem len jeden priklad ktory sice nesuvisi so sportom ale predsa...ide o firmu DIGI TV a ich uzasny marketingovy tah...bilbordy na kazdom kroku kde ste si mohli precitat ze ich satelitna sluzba stoji 9,60/mesacne..Realita bola taka ze k tym 9,60 mesacne ste mali povinny poplatok za prenajom STB v sume 1,50/mesiac.Nie su to velke sumy ale mne islo o princip a urazalo ma to ked mi na bilborde doslova klamali a poplatok zatajili.Neznasam taketo sedliacke praktiky a preto som ich bombardoval e-mailami o tom co si to dovoluju takto okato klamat.Neskor som zistil ze im to ludia na FB davali takisto vyzrat.Nakoniec na tych bilbordoch dnes svieti cena OD 9,60/mesiac...co tiez nie je uplne koser ale dajme tomu..chcel som len povedat ze tlak verejnosti je daleko silnejsi ako si vieme predstavit.To iste plati aj v sporte a hlavne v politike...


----------



## ayoz

No ja som Dukle skúšal písať, ale prišli len arogantné odpovede. Pričom na Dukle je problém snáď všade. Na FB len nekonzistentné informácie a o forme ani nehovorím, na webe pribúdajú články o dĺžke kratšej bakalárky plné lyrického pátosu ako z roku 1968 alebo zbytočne podrobné reporty zo zápasov s gramatickými chybami, súpiska ani realizačný tím tam ani nie sú uvedené, rovnako info z prípravy. Rovnako trapas, keď sa oficiálna stránka na FB háda s ľuďmi pod príspevkami Športu alebo Profutbalu.

Som zvedavý na tú novú marketingovú stratégiu, ktorú prezentovali, ale nečakám nič pozitívne. 

Toto ma inak celkom pobavilo na FB:


----------



## figliar

Tak naštastie aj Trenčín sa už zobudil zo zimného spánku, a ako je videť na fotke robotníci sa dnes v hojnom počte počas tréningu A mužstva pustili v zbesilom tempe do dokončovania chodníka pri sektore hostí.


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## figliar

Ak by niekto chcel vidieť ako bude vyzerať počas jarných TV prenosov štadión AS tu sú highlights zo včerajšieho prípravného zápasu - v závere aj s umelým osvetlením. Ten vzor tribún je podľa mňa OK (snáď dokončia sedadlá aj na novej hlavnej) a aj nové logo je v titulkoch spracované pekne. Trochu si zvykám na to že prvé rady tribún za bránami sú vyššie ale zrejme dostal prednosť komfort diváka na štadióne.
A samozrejme daňou za nedokončený štadión je prenos zo starej tribúny a teda nie najlepší uhol kamery. A myslím že po komplet dokončení a snímaní z väčšej výšky budú aj tie tribúny za bránami vyzerať lepšie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Na stiavnickach tie rezervy za ovalom vyzeraju ako keby sa chystalo zastresenie 😀


----------



## ayoz

Tie tribúny sú take vysoké, že by stačili aj na atleticky štadión.

Na Stiavnickach sú tie rezervy asi hlavne pre techniku a ťahanie káblov.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Tie tribúny sú take vysoké, že by stačili aj na atleticky stadion.


Dlho som rozmyslal ze k comu patri tato poznamka a co si nou myslel ale nakoniec ta musim poziadat aby si my to ozrejmil. Mozno som si len prilahol kable ale nechapem no 

Asi to patrilo k Trencinu?


----------



## ayoz

Hej, bolo to k Trenčínu, že prvý rad tých tribún je v takej výške, že by v pohode mohli byť aj na atletickom štadióne a bol by dobrý výhľad


----------



## figliar

Inak neodpustím si poznámku k tým Corona opatreniam... Keď si pozriete celé tie highlights tak tam často počuť trenčianskych fans skandovať z hrádze odkiaľ som fotil tú najnovšiu fotku. Podobne to bolo aj minule v Bystrici. Takto sa podľa mňa budú ľudia zgrupovať tam kde je hlad po futbale a dosiahne sa tým presne opačný efekt ako mal byť. Pustiť divákov na štadión s obmedzeniami by bolo asi lepším riešením, teda keď sa napr. 500 divákov rozptýli po štadióne namiesto toho aby boli mimo na malej ploche.


----------



## ayoz

Lenže by sa stretli hromadne pred aj po zápase. A je predpoklad, že ultras by sa asi nerozptylili ani na štadióne. K tom u nich čakať nejaké ruska asi len ťažko (aj keď inokedy si tvar zakrývajú vzdy a všade).


----------



## Jojco

Videl som ten záznam z Trenčína. Podobný dojem z tých tribún som mal aj na tehelnom poli. Keď okolo ihriska budú led perimetre, bude to vyzerať lepšie.


----------



## Azbest

Horuca info z markizy.. Sulik ukazal email od Slavika, kde mu slubil ze uz nebude napadat stavebne konania 😂😂😂


----------



## ayoz

Jojco said:


> Videl som ten záznam z Trenčína. Podobný dojem z tých tribún som mal aj na tehelnom poli. Keď okolo ihriska budú led perimetre, bude to vyzerať lepšie.
> View attachment 1054715


Hej, tie LED pasy napadli aj mne, že to opticky zlepšia. Druha vec, že človek si neuvedomí, že jeden rad je priamo za murikom, cize ľudia sedia aj nizsie. Ale aj tak je to v tom TN vyssie ako v BA a určiť vyššie ako prvý rad v BB na atletickom štadióne.


----------



## JimmySK

Niečo z Banskej Bystrice.



__ https://www.facebook.com/bystricasity/posts/3516726085043277


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak Stiavnicky maju zatial len 3 stlpy postavene, stvrty je este zlozeny. Nechapem, preco to takto robia, ze postavia 3 ptm sa zbalia a nechaju to tak.


Tiez ma to prekvapuje. Zima nezima, maju tam este strasne vela roboty. Deklarovali maj/jun ze bude hotove, mame polku februara. Za tri mesiace to nemaju sancu dokoncit. V podstate maju za sebou len rekonstrukciu hlavnej a hrube prace na ovale (betonaz). Ked opomeniem tartan, tak dokoncenie osvetlenia, osadenie 7 tisic (?) sedaciek, osadenie komplet zabradli, osadenie kameroveho systemu, turniketov, (toaliet, bufetov ... na to som fakt zvedavy) a hlavne, vonkajsia strana ovalu, ktoru neustale spominam tak mam pocit ze tie zelania aby sa posledny zapas sezony hral na Stiavnickach nemaju sancu vyjst. A fakt som zvedavy na to okolie. To co je tam teraz, to je kombinacia zeminy, sute, kablov, starych kontrukcii, este stale velkym mnozstvom dreviny a cele je to olemovane rozpadnutycm betonovym zakladom zalozenym starym hrdzavym zabradlim. O tych budkach kde sa predavali listky ani nehovorim. Proste zvonka takych 3000 m2 cernobylskej flory.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Tiez ma to prekvapuje. Zima nezima, maju tam este strasne vela roboty. Deklarovali maj/jun ze bude hotove, mame polku februara. Za tri mesiace to nemaju sancu dokoncit. V podstate maju za sebou len rekonstrukciu hlavnej a hrube prace na ovale (betonaz). Ked opomeniem tartan, tak dokoncenie osvetlenia, osadenie 7 tisic (?) sedaciek, osadenie komplet zabradli, osadenie kameroveho systemu, turniketov, (toaliet, bufetov ... na to som fakt zvedavy) a hlavne, vonkajsia strana ovalu, ktoru neustale spominam tak mam pocit ze tie zelania aby sa posledny zapas sezony hral na Stiavnickach nemaju sancu vyjst. A fakt som zvedavy na to okolie. To co je tam teraz, to je kombinacia zeminy, sute, kablov, starych kontrukcii, este stale velkym mnozstvom dreviny a cele je to olemovane rozpadnutycm betonovym zakladom zalozenym starym hrdzavym zabradlim. O tych budkach kde sa predavali listky ani nehovorim. Proste zvonka takych 3000 m2 cernobylskej flory.


Ak SFZ povoli tak sezona sa bude hrat na Stiavnikach aj ked zatial vedla na umelej


----------



## figliar

Na zapasy 2. ligy by im nestacilo otvorit zrekonstruovanu hlavnu tribunu? Ci nebude pozadovana kapacita.


----------



## Lukaso85

Zatial je plan dohrat ligu na vedlajsej umelej, nema vyznam ist inam (ZV) ked je to aj tak bez divakov a inak to ani nebude mozno este cely rok. Pokial bude skolaudovane aj hlavne ihrisko, samozrejme mozu hrat aj tam.


----------



## ayoz

Inak ako je to s tou krytou rozbehovou dráhou čo mala byť v hlavnej tribúne? Nezdá sa mi, že by k nej niečo pristavali zatiaľ, resp. že by bol aspoň nejaký otvor na boku.


----------



## figliar

Football's coming home!
















Klub | Vraciame sa domov, proti Dunajskej Strede na Sihoti


S ve¾kou radosou a ú¾avou vám môžeme oznámi, že AS Trenèín sa vracia domov. Od prvého zápasu jarnej èasti aktuálneho roèníka bude našim domom opä Štadión Siho. Definitívne o tom rozhodla prvá polovica tohto týždòa.




www.astrencin.sk


----------



## jirky

Ta vysoka strecha za branami posobi komicky. Inak ako je to s plochou, kedy ju maju v plane menit?


----------



## ayoz

Keď tam dajú opláštenie, tak to bude vyzerať lepšie, ale tiež som si dnes pri pohľade na tú strechu povedal, že je až príliš vysoko a dúfam, že ten priestor zvnútra nezalepia reklamami. Ale aspoň budú kamery za bránami dosť vysoko.


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Football's coming home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Velmi pekne ti dakujem za pripomenutie mladosti. Vyludil si mi usmev na tvari a hned som si pustil par klipov na zvysenie nalady 

(Ak teda vies kto je na tom GIFku  )


----------



## figliar

_"Ta vysoka strecha za branami posobi komicky."_

Komicky? Teda nie som si istý či myslíš len strechu alebo samotnú tribúnu. Lebo strecha tak vysoko byť musí kôli minimálnej povolenej výške osvetlenia, proste lízatka šli dole takže to museli do výšky zdvihnúť inak. Osobne sa mi viac páči ak je osvetlenie súčasťou takéhoto cca 10tis. štadióna ako by malo stáť samostatne ako stĺpy ako sú v Liberci alebo Plzni - schválne vygoogli si ich štadióny.
A tiež si treba si uvedomiť že nová hlavná tribúna nie je (ani do výšky) ešte dokončená a preto tam bije do očí ten rozdiel. V rovnakej výške ako tribúny za bránami bude tá čo nahradí starú tribúnu pri plavárni ale to je ešte vo hviezdach samozrejme.


----------



## figliar

Tu je to porovnanie s Plzňou. Kapacita +- rovnaká, objektívne ktorá strecha vyzerá lepšie, nižšia alebo vyššia?


----------



## jirky

Nemusim si ich guglit, viem ako tie stadiony vyzeraju. Komicky posobi ten priestor za branami od posledneho radu sedadiel po strechu. Neproporcne velky. Na hlavnej to je ok, ale za branami si to pyta dalsie 3-4rady sedadiel, aby ta strecha neposobila ako dvihnuty parazol.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som samozrejme rad za ten stadion v Trencine a ako bystrican by som asi mal byt radsej ticho ale tiez zdielam ten nazor ze to vyzera dost zvlastne. Keby som to chcel povedat drsnejsie tak poviem ze je to dost otrasne. Teda hlavne ta tribuna za branou.

Ale tak nemeni to nic na fakte ze ten stadion je funkcny a na slovensku jeden z TOP.


----------



## figliar

Osobne mi viac vadia tie strechy nalepené tesne nad sedadlami ale to je vec vkusu samozrejme. Tá hlavná vyzerá lepšie lebo ten priestor vypĺňajú TV stanovištia. Ale kôli tomu osvetleniu asi nemali inú možnosť. Dôležité je aj to ako sa to celé bude správať z hľadiska akustiky po dokončení celého oválu, RR spomínal že by to chceli neskôr využiť aj na koncerty a podobne tak uvidíme.

EDIT: ešte sa vrátim trochu do histórie, pôvodný projekt TN štadióna bol skoro navlas rovnaký ako švajčiarska 10tis. Stockhorn Aréna v Thune. A tu sa musím opraviť, ako je vidieť to osvetlenie sa dá aj pri nižšej streche dostať na požadovanú výšku. Či je krajšie nechám na posúdenie, ja som spokojný so súčasným stavom. Skôr by mi vadili tie vysoké stĺpy ako medzera pod strechou.


----------



## ayoz

Sa nám to tu nejako zosiravakuje, keď už aj Trenčín je zlý. Pričom pri Dunajskej Strede toto nikto neriešil. Aj keď to vyzerá, že tam je o nejaký rad-dva viac, lebo sedačky sú aj po stranách tých strešných pilierov. Osobne sa mi to páči viac ako Plzeň.


----------



## SunshineBB

Este nam tak mozes ukazat kde sa tu pise ze stadion v Trencine je zly.


----------



## DaxTT

Pardubice mesto s takmer 85 000 obyvatelmi ktore momentalne sedi na 7 priecke v Ceskej najvyssej lige riesi toto: Vítězný návrh Letního stadionu parádu nenadělá, od původní podoby se liší - iDNES.cz 
Na take mesto je prve riesenie blamaz a to druhe trapne prip. opacne myslim si... 
Citam toto zaujmave forum uz niekolko rokov a dovolim si este k TN a BB moj skromny nazor. Myslim, ze je Trencin ide pomaly, ale isto a dielo treba sudit az to bude hotove. Bude to pekny stadion podla mna. Samozrejme komentovat treba neustale aby som mal vecer co citat  BB si neodvazujem predpokladat ako to dopadne..Dufam, ze to ostresenie daju, inak cele zle (okrem ineho samozrejme) Na zaver take zamyslenie.. prestavba stadiona v rukach armady mi zatial pripada presne tak isto ako prezbrojovanie nasej armady. Zastarane, zufalo pomaly, neisto a s prazdnymi vackami.


----------



## ayoz

Hej, to som videl a nechápem... Kapacitne im to síce stačí, Pardubice sú prakticky len malý provinčný klub vo futbale, ale forma je otrasná. Fakt najhorší z tých návrhov.


----------



## Jojco

Strecha má chrániť pred dažďom, vetrom a čiastočne aj pred ostrým letným slnkom. Keď je príliš vysoko, stráca svoju základnú funkciu. Keď prší, fúka, dáždnik ti veľmi nepomôže ak ho máš 4 metre nad hlavou.


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Myslel som si, ze Dukla bude hrat uz buducu sezonu ligu. Ale asi to chcu nechat niekomu inemu...


Aj na jeseň mali otrasnú obranu a oni priviedli posilu do útoku a zálohy... A zase stále sme 2. liga, čiže tí útočníci nie sú žiadni strelci, takže sa nedá spoliehať na to, že každý zápasy vyhráme 3:2, 4:3... Už 6x sme dostali minimálne 3 góly, máme jednu z najhorších obrán v lige. A to treba povedať, že bez Hrušku by tie čísla boli ešte horšie. Včera zase dve obrovské chyby Vajdu po 2 góloch. Keby mal stavené, tak by nehral inak. Paradoxne najlepšie hrali proti áčku Slovana. S týmto naozaj nepostúpia a neviem či sú stále kvôli tomu Slovanu nejako psychicky zablokovaný alebo postúpiť nechcú, ale mali by sa spamätať.


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> Inak som zvedavý ako sa zväz zachová ak sa v lige udrží Sereď a postúpia Liptovský Mikuláš a Skalica. To by bola dosť prekérna situácia keďže až tri kluby by nespĺňalli podmienky na štadión. Ak by chceli dodržať všetky pravidlá a neísť zase cestou nekonečných výnimiek tak by žiadny z týchto klubov hrať ligu nesmel a namiesto nich by sa museli zobrať vyššie prvé tri kluby ktoré podmienky spĺňajú čo sú Bystrica, Podbrezová a Košice. A paradoxne to nie sú len prvé tri ale aj jediné tri kluby (ak nerátame už rozpadnutý a naisto vypadávajúci Poprad) ktorých štadióny vyhovujú pravidlám prvej ligy.


Reálne právo na výnimku by Skalica aj LM mali dostať... Ja hlavne nechápem, prečo teda Trenčín alebo Sereď proste nemusia uviesť jeden trvalý štadión, ale je im povolené hrať na 3 domácich počas sezóny. Ale keď raz hrá Sereď v Nitre a nejaký génius nechá v jednom kole hrať doma Nitru aj Sereď, to mi hlava neberie.


----------



## MBPA

Azbest said:


> vynaliezavy pan podnikatel by ti povedal ze jednoducho si cely Liptovsky mikulas alebo Skalicu prestahuje do Popradu a basta! ved ma predsa svoje prava a nikto mu nebude diktovat co ma robit!


Ale technicky to mozne je, to sa asi zhodneme. Samozrejme za predpokladu ze dane kluby su v súkromných rukach a nemá v nich podiel napriklad mesto Liptovský Mikulas (co neviem a ani to nejdem hľadať).


----------



## figliar

Toto všetko ale podľa mňa otvára otázku či má vôbec zmysel nechať formát súťaží v takej podobe ako je dnes, lebo ak budú dodržané všetky pravidlá tak to bude skôr pripomínať proces prijatia nového klubu do NHL ako tradičný zostup-postup formát fubalovej ligy keďže 90% klubov z 2/3 ligy nebude mať možnosť reálne tie podmienky splniť.
Ak chceme striktne dodržať pravidlá tak za súčasného stavu nech si zahrajú o postup mini-turnaj Bystrica, Podbrezová a Košice. Nikto iný 4000 krytých miest, vyhrievaný trávnik, sektor hostí, osvetlenie, turnikety atď. mať nebude.


----------



## SunshineBB

No 4000 krytych zatial nema ani Bystrica


----------



## figliar

No hej, trochu som sprísnil pravidlá


----------



## ayoz

No ja by som to pokojne dal na 4000 krytých... Nie sme v Španielsku alebo Taliansku, že tu prší 2 týždne v roku.

Inak podľa mňa by bolo najlepšie spraviť dve desať tímové súťaže, ktoré by boli pod jedným riadiacim orgánom ako profesionálne. Ideálne, aby obe boli vysielané aj v TV a mali podobné podmienky pre kluby aj čo sa týka štadiónov. V takom prípade by nemal byť problém s postupom pre nikoho a vzhľadom na veľkosť trhu by to mohlo viesť k zvýšeniu kvality oboch súťaží.


----------



## Raferty

Maďari z Dunajskej plánujú výstavbu novej športovej haly


----------



## figliar

Nie že by som im to neprial len zamrzí že 22 tisícové mesto bude mať nový takmer 13 tis. štadión a novú 3,5 tis. halu zatiaľčo inde je situácia taká aká je.


----------



## Raferty

figliar said:


> Nie že by som im to neprial len zamrzí že 22 tisícové mesto bude mať nový takmer 13 tis. štadión a novú 3,5 tis. halu zatiaľčo inde je situácia taká aká je.


Hej no, minimálne každé krajské mesto by to malo mať podobne....presne ako spomenuli že sa dá okolo toho stavať nejaké centrum mesta cize aj z tohto hľadiska je to fajn...tu dostali 2 milióny + verím tomu že vilagy dá ďalšie peniaze...neviem odkiaľ pochádza ale asi z DS alebo okolia tak im to oplaca


----------



## Lukaso85

Isiel som dnes rano okolo Stiavniciek, v podstate sa tam nic nedeje okrem toho, ze na krytej pribudli tri nove sedacky. Biele a zlte


----------



## MBPA

Sport na juhu nemozete brat ako benchmark. V tomto pripade sice dostali dotaciu od slovenskej vlady, ale gro sportu a kultury na juhu Slovenska je financovane z Madarska a ma jasny politicky podton. Toto iste robia Madari aj v Rumunsku alebo Chorvatsku kde maju silne komunity a de facto neobmedzeny budget. Madarsko ma oficialny program na investicie do sportu a kultury v zahranici (Szekely v Rumunsku a pod.).


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Isiel som dnes rano okolo Stiavniciek, v podstate sa tam nic nedeje okrem toho, ze na krytej pribudli tri nove sedacky. Biele a zlte


Uf


----------



## figliar

Tak biele a zlte sedacky by davali nadej ze to neskonci ako na tejto vizualizacii teda vojenskou bordovo zltou kombinaciou... Jedine zeby tie biele bodky co tam vidno na hlavnej boli sedadla a sucastou nejakej mozaiky t.j. je to zamer ale to sa mi zda malo pravdepodobne:


----------



## SunshineBB

To na tej vizualizacii je podla mna nepodareny pokus o zobrazenie nejakych divakov, scasti to pokracuje aj do ovalu, pri press centre pod stoziarom tam zase vidno nejakych akoze stojacich ludi. Pochybujem ze pri projekte takejto urovne by vobec uvazovali s nejakym vizualnejsim stvarnenim hladiska cez kombinaciu sedaciek. Akoze biela so zltou moze posobit decente a cisto a dam tomu stadionu aspon mierne modernejsi navrch, ale biela sedacka kdekolvek mimo krytej hlavnej tribuny bude po dvoch dazdoch a jednom vpade saharskeho piesku dobry masaker.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> To na tej vizualizacii je podla mna nepodareny pokus o zobrazenie nejakych divakov, scasti to pokracuje aj do ovalu, pri press centre pod stoziarom tam zase vidno nejakych akoze stojacich ludi. Pochybujem ze pri projekte takejto urovne by vobec uvazovali s nejakym vizualnejsim stvarnenim hladiska cez kombinaciu sedaciek. Akoze biela so zltou moze posobit decente a cisto a dam tomu stadionu aspon mierne modernejsi navrch, ale biela sedacka kdekolvek mimo krytej hlavnej tribuny bude po dvoch dazdoch a jednom vpade saharskeho piesku dobry masaker.


mali by byt vsade sklapacie, aspon nieco.


----------



## ayoz

No ja by som tam rozhodne bral radšej bordovú ako bielo-žltú... Lebo bordová je aspoň odtieň červenej a nejaká sýta farba, bielo-žltá kombinácia má s Duklou asi rovnakú spojitosť ako sivo-biela s Košicami. Ale tam to aspoň vyzerá dobre. Ale mne už je prakticky všetko jedno s tým štadiónom. Jediné, čo ho môže zachrániť je opitý buldozerista alebo veľmi lokálne zemetrasenie.

Čo sa týka športovej haly v DS, Bystrica mohla mať +/- rovnakú, ale primátor sa rozhodol to len tak z ničoho stopnúť.


----------



## DaxTT

Na nekrytom štadióne budú tie sedačky vďaka slnku a vode za chvíľu zo žltej farby krémové a z bielych budú šedé. To bude hnus. Mali to zastrešiť.


----------



## SunshineBB

Toto je asi najabsurdnejsia fotka aku som sem dal ale tak nech sa paci


----------



## SunshineBB

Ale este podotknem ze tie sedacky su osadene v priestore VIP. Aspon teda toho povodneho.


----------



## eMKejx

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak dnes som išiel okolo Štiavničiek s očakávaním, že sem postnem nejaký update. Ale na prekvapenie sa tam absolutne nič nič nedeje.


tak 4 dni dozadu som postoval vyssie.. ale treba Radvan odfotit, tam to ide kazdy den, Camp Nou coskoro


----------



## figliar

Povolenie dostala MakFootball arena na juhu Petrzalky...








Ďalší športovec ide stavať. Reprezentant dostal od Bratislavy zelenú


V minulosti sa ozvali obyvatelia.




index.sme.sk


----------



## JaroC.

Nejaké zmeny na futbalovo-atletickom štadióne v Považskej Bystrici.

Hlavná tribúna je skoro hotová. Strecha sa vraj bude dorábať úplne nakoniec. Tá stará, čo tam je teraz, zakrýva možno tak dva vrchné rady. Ak porovnáme vizualizáciu s realitou, je to poooriadne osekané. Vlastne je to úplne niečo iné. Uvidíme, čo s tým urobí nová strecha.
































Začala sa stavať protiľahlá tribúna. Tá sa naopak javí o niečo "robustnejšie", ako je znázornená na vizualizáciach. Uvidíme, čo z toho vznikne


----------



## figliar

Tým "skoro hotová" je dúfam myslené že okrem strechy tam pribudnú aj sedadlá  Tiež dúfam že sa niečo bude robiť s tými zvyškami starej tribúny čo ostali po bokoch. A čo vnútorné priestory? Na vizualizácii to vyzeralo veľmi pekne tak stále verím že sa to k tomu aspoň priblíži.


----------



## JaroC.

figliar said:


> Tým "skoro hotová" je dúfam myslené že okrem strechy tam pribudnú aj sedadlá  Tiež dúfam že sa niečo bude robiť s tými zvyškami starej tribúny čo ostali po bokoch. A čo vnútorné priestory? Na vizualizácii to vyzeralo veľmi pekne tak stále verím že sa to k tomu aspoň priblíži.


Ok, trošku som sa zle vyjadril😀 Samozrejme sedadlá tam budú, tie považujem za samozrejmosť. A pozostatky zo starej tribúny sa zamurujú a omietnú. Prerábajú sa aj vnútorné priestory. Ale na to, aby sa to viac priblížilo vizualizácii tam už nie je nejaký priestor. Na vizualizácii je tribúna o dosť vyššia. Je tam minimálne o 5 radov viac.


----------



## JimmySK




----------



## Mikinko

Z videa som nepostrehol, kedy vlastne dokoncia vsetko - teda 2. a 3. etapu? 
Je aspon casovy odhad?


----------



## simiKE

polacek vo svojom Q&A asi predvcerom naznacil ze zhanaju peniaze od statu ale jednym dychom dodal ze tie peniaze by sa zisli uz aj na ine sportoviska v meste cize moj odhad je ze co sa tyka mesta a statu toto je vsetko, jedine zeby sa v buducnosti nasiel sukromnik co by do toho dal peniaze. takze v dohladnej dobe by som uz ziadne etapy necakal.


----------



## figliar

Suhlas so simim, myslim ze TN aj KE maju za sucasnej situacie jedinu moznost ako tie stadiony dostavat taku ze zozenu silneho generalneho partnera (banku, poistovnu, automobilku atd.) a idealne mu ponuknu dlhorocne prava na nazov areny pricom by sa to mohlo riesit aj formou uveru, banka by mi preto prisla ako idealna. Pre KE je to tazsie tym ze su mimo ligy momentalne a tiez to ze nie je doriesene okolie stadiona - obidva faktory mozu sponzorov odradit. Kazdopadne ked si clovek uvedomi kolko EUR sa v KE rozhadzalo a rozkradlo napr. len na systeme parkovania tak je to velmi smutne. Za tie peniaze by to dostavali aj 4 krat.


----------



## DanB705

simiKE said:


> polacek vo svojom Q&A asi predvcerom naznacil ze zhanaju peniaze od statu ale jednym dychom dodal ze tie peniaze by sa zisli uz aj na ine sportoviska v meste cize moj odhad je ze co sa tyka mesta a statu toto je vsetko, jedine zeby sa v buducnosti nasiel sukromnik co by do toho dal peniaze. takze v dohladnej dobe by som uz ziadne etapy necakal.


Žiadosť na MŠVVaŠ dávali aj s projektom + dodatočné dokumenty. Keďže to ide aj na UHP, ak by dotáciu poskytli, tak určite to musia dať do KFA. 
Iné je, ak mesto požiadalo o financie aj na iné športoviská, v takom prípade si môže ministerstvo vybrať iné projekty.
Spomínam si ale na slová pána primátora, že KFA sa budú snažiť dorobiť kompletne a žiadne polovičné riešenia nechce. Aj keď mesto do toho už nedá, snáď sa nejaké príspevky nájdu.


----------



## simiKE

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=870828263492752



v case 11:55 ak by to niekoho zaujimalo


----------



## ayoz

Ja som dnes bol po dlhšom čase v meste a keďže som bol nútený ísť od TESCA pešo do mesta, tak som sa zastavil pri oboch štadiónoch. V Radvani vládol čulý ruch a bolo tam viac robotníkov naraz ako na mnohých väčších štadiónoch, z ktorých sa tu dávali fotky a videá. Naopak na Štiavničkach sa rekonštruovala maximálne strecha krčmy pri štadióne. Na samotnom štadióne ani nohy. Fotky z Radvane pridám večer.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Ja som dnes bol po dlhšom čase v meste a keďže som bol nútený ísť od TESCA pešo do mesta, tak som sa zastavil pri oboch štadiónoch. V Radvani vládol čulý ruch a bolo tam viac robotníkov naraz ako na mnohých väčších štadiónoch, z ktorých sa tu dávali fotky a videá. Naopak na Štiavničkach sa rekonštruovala maximálne strecha krčmy pri štadióne. Na samotnom štadióne ani nohy. Fotky z Radvane pridám večer.


Ano Stiavnicky uz takmer mesiac bez aktivity, je to zvlastne.


----------



## figliar

Ja by som za tým nič škandalózne nehľadal keďže financovanie tam bolo zabezpečené. Nemôže to byť tým že sa na tom podieľajú firmy mimo okresu a možno aj mimo SR a je sťažené cestovanie? 
Tiež väčšina hrubej stavby a roboty je urobená tak možno čakajú na dodanie sedadiel prípadne iného vybavenia čo môže tiež covid ovplyvniť. Tie odfotené tri žlté a biele sedadlá sú možno len prototyp


----------



## ayoz

No vzhľadom na stav okolia (napr. pri tréningovom ihrisku sú obrovské násypy hliny) si myslím, že majú čo robiť, aj keby museli čakať na sedačky.


----------



## SunshineBB

Aj mne to pride zvlastne. Chodim okolo Stiavniciek kazdy den a tam je mrtvo, tam nikto nie je, brana zavreta. A zase bol by som opatrny s tym ze maju vacsinu roboty hotovu, lebo mne to pride ze su tak v polovici. Travnik bude mat dalsi vysev, tartan este nie je polozeny. Sadove upravy medzi travnikom, tartanom a hladiskom tak isto nie. 7000 sedaciek z toho tretina v obluku tiez nie je zalezitost na jeden vikend. Oplotenie, turnikety, kamerovy system, socialne zariadenia, bufety + celkove okolie stadiona (kedze tam je v areali sialeny bordel), v treningovej casti este chybaju dalsie povrchy pre gulu, disk , ostep, klietka + opat oplotenie a sadove upravy. Dokonca ked som to takto napisal, tak ta rekonstrukcia tribuny, prebetonovanie ovalu a polozenie vyhrievania mi nepridu ani ako ta polovica. A nezabudajme ze z celeho osvetlenia su zatial osadene len 3 stlpy bez reflektorov. To som este nespominal nejake chodniky ci asfaltove upravy v bezprostrednej blizkosti stadiona. A chceli to mat otvorene v maji. To je za 2 mesiace. Neexist.


----------



## ayoz

Budú myslíš preasfaltovávať aj to veľké parkovisko?


----------



## Jojco

aktuálne google mapy:


----------



## Jojco

*







*


----------



## ayoz

Vtipné, že všade sú tohtoročné snímky, len Bratislava 3-4 roky stará


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

figliar said:


> Momentálne určite nie čo sa týka kapacity, ale to môžu za 3 týždne vyriešiť prístavbou dvoch 6 radových SEDA tribún za bránami kde majú teraz len plachty teda ak na to nájdu peniaze. Ťažšie to asi bude s hracou plochou, neviem či majú vyhrievaný trávnik a tiež ako to tam je s osvetlením, podmienkami pre hostí a novinárov, nevie niekto? Inak LM je väčšie mesto ako Ružomberok takže až tak odveci by v lige neboli a možno by sme mali nové derby potom.


Podmienky v LM určite nespĺňajú a neviem či by na ten štadión vôbec dostali výnimku. Najpravdepodobnejšie by bolo, že by svoje domáce zápasy hrávali v Poprade. Do Ružomberka by nechceli ísť určite vzhľadom na vzájomnú rivalitu a nie úplne ideálnu spoločnú minulosť oboch miest.


----------



## ayoz

Ja si stále myslím, že pre nich by aj tak najlepšia voľba bola Ružomberok, keďže je o dosť bližšie ako Poprad a teda by chodilo viac ľudí. Ak by uvažovali o Poprade, to by už mohli rovno aj o Podbrezovej, čo sa vzdialenosti týka.


----------



## Lukaso85

ayoz said:


> Ja si stále myslím, že pre nich by aj tak najlepšia voľba bola Ružomberok, keďže je o dosť bližšie ako Poprad a teda by chodilo viac ľudí. Ak by uvažovali o Poprade, to by už mohli rovno aj o Podbrezovej, čo sa vzdialenosti týka.


Myslim, ze netreba spekulovat. V sobotu tam Dukla vyhra a ak by aj skoncili druhi, cez baraz neprejdu .


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Myslim, ze netreba spekulovat. V sobotu tam Dukla vyhra a ak by aj skoncili druhi, cez baraz neprejdu .


Ak tam Dukla v sobotu vyhra tak doma buchnem 9 rokov zabudnutu flasu sampusu v ktorej uz plavaju nejake divne biele zrazeniny 

Inak na Stiavnickach na dvoch stlpoch boli vcera osadene uz reflektory, ak pojdem okolo, strihnem nejake foto. Vcera som bol v jednote pri radvanskom stadione, sice je to stavenisko ako lusk, kvantum techniky aj ludi, nic extra na fotenie tam oprot poslednym zaberom nebolo.


----------



## tom17

Lukaso85 said:


> Myslim, ze netreba spekulovat. V sobotu tam Dukla vyhra a ak by aj skoncili druhi, cez baraz neprejdu .


No ako pozerám na stav našej ligy, tak Nitra môže každým dňom prestať existovať, Sereď nemá štadión a Senica má tiež nejaké problémy s dlhmi, tak aby sa po licenčnom konaní náhodou nestalo, že zrazu zistíme, že okrem Bystrice a Mikuláša postúpi ešte aj Skalica


----------



## Lukaso85

Ja to vidim skor na Podbrezovu, maju asi najlepsi kader. Kopec mladych perspektivnych hracov, niekolko reprezentantov a bohuzial aj niekolko odchovancov Jupie BB. Ale to je bohuzial ich politika


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Ja to vidim skor na Podbrezovu, maju asi najlepsi kader. Kopec mladych perspektivnych hracov, niekolko reprezentantov a bohuzial aj niekolko odchovancov Jupie BB. Ale to je bohuzial ich politika


Tak keďže Dukla sa rozpadla, dobrých bystrických odchovancov z posledných rokov majú iné kluby... Ale snáď o pár rokov sa v zostave Dukly zase objavia aj talentovaní mladí domáci hráči. Inak včera bol kontrolný deň v Radvani, takže pár fotiek od primátora.




__ https://www.facebook.com/noskojan/posts/1676653419188294


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> View attachment 1294616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294623
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294625
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294627





SunshineBB said:


> View attachment 1294616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294623
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294625
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294627


Tak stvrty stlp stale nic


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Čo sa týka Pohronia, tak niekto tu kedysi posielal video, predpokladám so správcom štadíonu, ktorý spomínal, že pokiaľ sa udržia tak plánuju dobudovať ďalšiu tribúnu. 
A čo sa týka BB, tak tempo je dosť pomalé. Aby to stihli, keďže za chvílku je tu nová sezóna.


----------



## Lukaso85

Isiel som okolo tak uz robia aj na poslednom


----------



## Lbbe

Zdravím Vás,
MFK Tatran LM v súčasnosti nemá vyhrievaný trávnik, osvetlenie a nespĺňa kapacitu na prvú ligu.


----------



## figliar

Ďakujem za upresnenie. Tam na tej druhej fotke vpravo nie sú náhodou stožiare osvetlenia? Akurát sa zdá že nemajú požadovanú výšku a intenzitu. Či to patrí k inému športovisku?


----------



## Lbbe

Tatran LM - to sú stožiare na osvetlenia ihriska s umelou trávou


----------



## DanB705

Tak by to chcelo väčšiu investíciu než som čakal. Pohronie potrebovalo 250 tisíc, v čom nebolo zvýšenie kapacity. V LM ešte osvetlenie a iné. Bude to stáť minimálne ako v Žiari, aj keď zrejme mňa viac.

Ale skutočne, netreba predbiehať, zápasov v lige je ešte dosť.


----------



## figliar

DanB705 said:


> Tak by to chcelo väčšiu investíciu než som čakal. Pohronie potrebovalo 250 tisíc, v čom nebolo zvýšenie kapacity. V LM ešte osvetlenie a iné. Bude to stáť minimálne ako v Žiari, aj keď zrejme mňa viac.


Keď som našiel podrobnejšie info o tom LM štadióne tak sa mi zdá že je takmer vylúčené aby sa tam niekedy hrala prvá liga. Súčasná kapacita je uvádzaná 1890 divákov keďže majú po oboch stranách len 6 radovky navyše na jednej strane len cca na 3/4 dĺžky. Ani keby rovnaké tribúny postavili za bránami tak tých 4 tisíc z toho nedajú. Takže podľa mojich odhadov by to chcelo komplet prestavať tú tribúnu oproti hlavnej plus dorobiť sektory za bránami. A samozrejme všetko ostatné spomínané vyššie. Pochybujem že na to bude vôľa a peniaze v blízkej dobe.


----------



## ayoz

Počkať, to sa u nás 2. liga môže hrať na štadióne bez umelého osvetlenia?


----------



## 22.4.2017

To je vážna otázka, či 1. apríl? Veď osvetlenie nemá polka 2. ligy...


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Tak s Breznom majú dokopy 25 tisíc, tam to treba brať spolu.


Ešte som zabudol napísať k tomuto... Z Brezna je to do Podbrezovej skoro ako zo Zvolena do Bystrice a tipujem že až tak moc ľudí odtiaľ s dedinským klubom nesympatizuje. Možno by im pomohlo keby sa profilovali podobne ako Pohronie či Moravce-Vráble teda ako klub zastupujúci celý región nie obec/mesto napr. ako FC Horehronie 
A Pohronie - Horehronie by bolo celkom zaujímavé derby.


----------



## ayoz

22.4.2017 said:


> To je vážna otázka, či 1. apríl? Veď osvetlenie nemá polka 2. ligy...


Som sa nad tým nikdy nezamýšľal a prišlo mi to celkom normálne očakávať aj v 2. lige osvetlenie. O to viac ma prekvapuje, že to nie je plánované ani v poslednej fáze tej smernice o požiadavkách na ligové štadióny. Ja by som dal osvetlenie povinné aj v 2. lige. 



figliar said:


> Ešte som zabudol napísať k tomuto... Z Brezna je to do Podbrezovej skoro ako zo Zvolena do Bystrice a tipujem že až tak moc ľudí odtiaľ s dedinským klubom nesympatizuje. Možno by im pomohlo keby sa profilovali podobne ako Pohronie či Moravce-Vráble teda ako klub zastupujúci celý región nie obec/mesto napr. ako FC Horehronie
> A Pohronie - Horehronie by bolo celkom zaujímavé derby.


Dedinský futbal hrá práveže Brezno, ktoré ešte pár rokov dozadu ani nemalo klub a v železiarňach robí polovica Brezna. Takže nevidím jediný dôvod, prečo by s dedinským klubom nesympatizovali. Predsa aj návštevy svedčia o tom, že ľudia z Brezna (a napr. aj z BB ešte na FL) tam chodia. Proste v tom regióne kraľuje Podbrezová, keďže bohatší ako Soták bol odtiaľ len Černák a ten asi do FK Brezno peniaze liať nebude. Zase keby Soták chcel, tak mohol postaviť ligový štadión v Brezne, tam je bohatý priestor na krajší štadión, ako má Podbrezová, ale očividne nebolo to potrebné. Inak FC Horehronie plánoval Kováčik niekedy pred 10 rokmi, keď sa hovorilo o fúzii Dukly a Podbrezovej.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ono ak by hrali proti sebe nejake s prepacenim No Name kluby Pohronie s Horehronim to uz len geograficky nemoze byt derby, ved su od seba vzdialene 80 km, nie to este nejakou rivalitou. Jedno derby na Horehroni existuje, a ma svoju vaznost a svoju historiu. A to je Podbrezova - Dukla obzvlast ak sa hra v Podbrezke. Ked z Bystrice tam pride 1500 fanusikov. Pamatnici si iste pamataju na pociatky tejto rivality este v 90 rokoch. A aj posledne zapsy pred zanikom povodnej Dukly mali svoje grady, obzvlast ten zapas kde sme prehrali 3:0. Ale Horehronie bolo na nohach.


----------



## SunshineBB

Dnes asi dokoncia montaz reflektorov


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Dedinský futbal hrá práveže Brezno, ktoré ešte pár rokov dozadu ani nemalo klub a v železiarňach robí polovica Brezna. Takže nevidím jediný dôvod, prečo by s dedinským klubom nesympatizovali. Predsa aj návštevy svedčia o tom, že ľudia z Brezna (a napr. aj z BB ešte na FL) tam chodia. Proste v tom regióne kraľuje Podbrezová, keďže bohatší ako Soták bol odtiaľ len Černák a ten asi do FK Brezno peniaze liať nebude. Zase keby Soták chcel, tak mohol postaviť ligový štadión v Brezne, tam je bohatý priestor na krajší štadión, ako má Podbrezová, ale očividne nebolo to potrebné. Inak FC Horehronie plánoval Kováčik niekedy pred 10 rokmi, keď sa hovorilo o fúzii Dukly a Podbrezovej.


Este moj posledny dnesny prispevok. Suhlasim s tym co pises ohladom Brezna. Potencial je tam sice vacsi co sa tyka priestoru aj trhu, ak teda Brezno a Podbrezovu neberieme ako jednu entitu. Ale v tom Brezne ta tradicia futbalu proste nie je a Sotakovi tak Podbrezka funguje dohe roky cize nema dovod nieco skusat v Brezne. 

Druha vec. Nemyslim ze by Cernak kedykolvek bol bohatsi ako Sotak, aj ked to su nepodstatne fakty aj z mojej strany. Ale pointa moja je inde. V tomto regione je vela majetnych ludi ktori keby chceli tak utiahnut futbalovy klub. Nie je Korbacka z J&T rodak z Valaskej? Podobne Oravkin z Penty. Ja osobne poznam dvoch ludi ktory maju majetok niekde na urovni Sotaka. Penize by asi boli, ale vola nie je.


----------



## ayoz

Pod tým odtiaľ som myslel aj s tým, že tam pôsobí... Ja keby som sa narodil vo Valaskej a mal nejakú nadnárodnú firmu, ktorá v tom regióne nepôsobí, tak asi by som stále radšej podporoval nejaký zmysluplný klub, nie v Brezne. 

Inak zaujímavá možnosť sa budúci rok môže rysovať vo FL, kedy stredné Slovensko môže v lige dominovať so 6 klubmi. Ak by zostúpili Senica a Sereď a k tomu Nitra nedostala licenciu, v lige ich môžu nahradiť Dukla, LM a Podbrezová, čo by spolu so Žilinou, Ružomberkom a Pohroním bola polovica ligy. Ak by šli miesto Serede dole Michalovce, tak by to bola liga rozdelená pol na pol medzi západ a stred.


----------



## figliar

SunshineBB said:


> Nie je Korbacka z J&T rodak z Valaskej? Podobne Oravkin z Penty. Ja osobne poznam dvoch ludi ktory maju majetok niekde na urovni Sotaka. Penize by asi boli, ale vola nie je.


Vola nie je lebo to nevidia ako dobru investiciu. V podstate by tam stadion a cely chod klubu dotovali ako Filo, Ondrejka ci Sotak. Myslim ze Filo aj Ondrejka to tak nepriamo aj priznali, t.j. ze klulb je bez velkych predajov hracov a velkych penazi z europskych poharov dlhodobo stratovy. Do takejto investicie Penta ani JaT nepojdu. Mozno vidia ako problem robit s futbalom v takomto regione aj iste znevyhodnenie mensich v prospech velkych a znamych klubov (dotacie do stadionov, pretlacanie hracov do reprezentacie a s tym spojene peniaze za predaj, rozhodcovia, vacsi zaujem spoznorov atd.) a tiez chybajucu infrastrukturu.
Okrem toho, vlastnit znamy klub (Slovan, Spartak, pre niekoho aj DAC) znamena pre majitela urcitu spolocensku prestiz a priestor kde si na stadion moze pozvat obchodnych partnerov, frajerky ci znamych a tak ten klub posluzi ako luxusne auto aj ked nie je ziskovy, a na toto asi Podbrezova moc neposluzi. To je moj nazor.


----------



## ayoz

Inak teda zaujímavé... LM teda nemá umelé osvetlenie, zajtra tam má byť zamračené a pršať/snežiť a hrá sa o štvrtej poobede. To v závere zápasu asi dostanú čelovky hráči.


----------



## figliar

^
a ako tunajší hlavný zástanca umelky si k tomu neodpustím poznámku... Zápas prvého s druhým ktorý by mal byť šlágrom sa bude hrať zrejme na zlom teréne a v závere možno aj v šere za zlej viditeľnosti, načo je to dobré? Vedľa hlavného má Mikuláš umelku aj s umelým osvetlením (to je tam potrebné kôli večerným tréningom) tj. stačilo keby mali tribúny a vybavenie tam. V tých geografických podmienkach je pre nich umelka s kvalitným podkladom ideálnym riešením a možno by pre ich klub stačilo jedno ihrisko na tréningy aj zápasy. Hralo by sa po zemi a kombinačne čo je dobré pre hráčov aj divákov a ihrisko by sa nepoškodilo. To isté v závere roka aj teraz na jar v prvej lige, teda čo som sledoval naše zápasy Trenčína. V Nitre, Pohroní a Moravciach totálna oráčina takže jediné čo sa dá robiť je nakopávať dlhé lopty. Prírodný trávnik v našich podmienkach nezvýši kvalitu hry - práve naopak. Na to by bolo treba keď tak super kvalitný hybrid čo si väčšina klubov nemôže dovoliť a tak sa bude hrať väčšina zápasov na oráčine. A to že v Žiline a Trenčíne sa hrá dlhodobo najatraktívnejší futbal pre diváka t.j. futbal po zemi asi (ne)kompetentní na SFZ nechcú vidieť.


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Do takejto investicie Penta ani JaT nepojdu.


Nevlastnia J&T spolu s Kŕetinským prazsku Spartu? Aj ked samozrejme to je uplne ina liga ako klub na Horehroni.


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> ^
> a ako tunajší hlavný zástanca umelky si k tomu neodpustím poznámku... Zápas prvého s druhým ktorý by mal byť šlágrom sa bude hrať zrejme na zlom teréne a v závere možno aj v šere za zlej viditeľnosti, načo je to dobré? Vedľa hlavného má Mikuláš umelku aj s umelým osvetlením (to je tam potrebné kôli večerným tréningom) tj. stačilo keby mali tribúny a vybavenie tam. V tých geografických podmienkach je pre nich umelka s kvalitným podkladom ideálnym riešením a možno by pre ich klub stačilo jedno ihrisko na tréningy aj zápasy. Hralo by sa po zemi a kombinačne čo je dobré pre hráčov aj divákov a ihrisko by sa nepoškodilo. To isté v závere roka aj teraz na jar v prvej lige, teda čo som sledoval naše zápasy Trenčína. V Nitre, Pohroní a Moravciach totálna oráčina takže jediné čo sa dá robiť je nakopávať dlhé lopty. Prírodný trávnik v našich podmienkach nezvýši kvalitu hry - práve naopak. Na to by bolo treba keď tak super kvalitný hybrid čo si väčšina klubov nemôže dovoliť a tak sa bude hrať väčšina zápasov na oráčine. A to že v Žiline a Trenčíne sa hrá dlhodobo najatraktívnejší futbal pre diváka t.j. futbal po zemi asi (ne)kompetentní na SFZ nechcú vidieť.


A akou výhodou pre klub je, že by mal len jedno ihrisko namiesto dvoch? Ja som si myslel, že kluby chcú mať čo najviac ihrísk v rámci možnosti, keďže majú viac tímov, nie len áčko. A keďže v Európe naše kluby väčšinou nebudú hrať na umelej tráve, rovnako ani reprezentanti v medzinárodných zápasoch, tak je správne, že ich zakážu aj v lige.


----------



## figliar

Myslel som to tak že pre malý klub ako LM by možno jedno ihrisko s umelou stačilo aj keď by museli asi dosť improvizovať s časmi a mládež trénovať ráno a večer, ale zase asi nemajú toľko mužstiev ako Slovan. OK nebolo by to optimálne ale ihrisko by bolo stále rovnako kvalitné a osvetlené. Inak samozrejme mne by nevadil zákaz umelky ak by existovala vhodná alternatíva. Keby dostali napr. kluby dotáciu na kvalitný hybrid. Mne len ako fanúšikovi vadí oráčina pomaly v 2/3 zápasov. Zákazať umelku je ľahké ale pre kvalitný povrch u nás pri možnostiach klubov a tunajšej klíme nemáme zatiaľ alternatívu. Na povrchu kde prihrávky po zemi skáču pol metra do výšky kvalitných futbalistov nevychováme a podľa mňa to stojí aj za nízkou návštevnosťou čo sa odrazí aj na finančnej situácii klubov. Nehovoriac o tom že pri umelke si štadión môže na seba privirobiť aj cez rôzne akcie, iné športy, show, koncerty a podobne. Prírodný trávnik musíš šetriť na zápas prvého teamu. A pre zaujímavosť s tou Európou to tiež nie je také jednoznačné - Slovan nie tak dávno dvakrát vyliali z pohárov na umelke - fíni v Kuopiu a švajčiari tuším Young Boys Bern. Skôr mi príde ako anomália to že u nás kluby celý týždeň trénujú na vedľajšej umelke a zápas idú hrať na (väčšinou hrbolaté) hlavné ihrisko. Čo z toho tréningu tam asi môžu uplatniť... Toto je tiež na zamyslenie podľa mňa.


----------



## DanB705

Pre mňa to je zaujímavé čítať, keďže som sa v tejto problematike nikdy nevyznal. Nebral som ten zákaz umelky nikdy vážne, no teraz čítam zaujímavé myšlienky na to. Palec hore!


----------



## jirky

Maly update z PO, v utorok bola podpisana zmluva so zhotovitelom (AVA), najneskor do 30.4. ma byt vyjadrenie protimonopolneho uradu a nasledne ma zacat samotna stavba.

k umelke - otrasne sa na to pozera - futbal ako doma na koberci, drviva vacsina hracov na nej nerado hra, vacsia nachylnost na zranenia. Ktore kluby z okolitych krajin na nej hraju? Takmer ziadne. Tak ake klimaticke podmienky? Slovensko je niekde za polarnym kruhom?


----------



## tom17

Pred časom sa tu riešila budúcnosť hokeja v BB:









Bezdomovci na veľkej križovatke. Prezident HC '05 Banská Bystrica Juraj Koval prehovoril


Najhorší výsledok „baranov“ od založenia novej značky HC '05 v banskobystrickom hokeji nenechal prezidenta klubu Juraja Kovala chladným. Vníma ho ako daň




sport.aktuality.sk





Vyzerá to tak, že sťahovanie do Prešova aktuálne nie je, skôr to vyzerá tak, že Koval klub predá.


----------



## ayoz

Snáď nie Karovcom.


----------



## figliar

jirky said:


> k umelke - otrasne sa na to pozera - futbal ako doma na koberci, drviva vacsina hracov na nej nerado hra, vacsia nachylnost na zranenia. Ktore kluby z okolitych krajin na nej hraju? Takmer ziadne. Tak ake klimaticke podmienky? Slovensko je niekde za polarnym kruhom?


Otrasne sa pozerá na čo, na hraciu plochu alebo na samotný futbal? Lebo pre mňa je tá hra dôležitejšia. To že povrch umelky je uniformný a vyzerá ako koberec je problém len z hľadiska vizuálneho dojmu a aj to sa časom podarí vyriešiť. Zaujímavé že v premier league, lalige alebo v bundeslige sa snažia presne o to aby bol ten futbal ako na koberci t.j. aby sa dalo hrať po zemi. A to že "drvivá väčšina hráčov na nej nerado hrá" je mýtus. Umelý trávnik sa nedá porovnávať s tým pred 20 rokmi. Predovšetkým majú dnes väčšinou ihriská kvalitnejší podklad (aby netrpeli kĺby), tiež nastal pokrok v kvalite materiálov a hráči majú bežne vhodnú obuv keďže tréningové ihrisko s umelou trávou je už všade štandard a hráči strávia asi aj väčšinu kariéry (tréningy) na ňom. A riziko nezavineného zranenia je určite menšie ako na klasickej oráčine s drnami ktorú bežne vídať v Michalovciach, Pohroní, Nitre, Moravciach atď. Osobne som počul mnoho rozhovorov s hráčmi a trénermi ktorí skôr nadávali na prírodnú oráčinu ako na umelku. A častokrát sú zo zostavy u nás zámerne vynechávaní technicky zdatnejší hráči lebo na oráčine sú nepoužiteľní. Tiež pre zaujímavosť sa trochu poznám s dvomi trénermi čo pôsobili v našej lige a potvridili mi že kvalita ihriska je jeden z najväčších problémov našej ligy.
A znovu opakujem, ja prírodný trávnik vítam ak je v kvalite zodpovedajúcej 1.lige. Ale nespočetne veľa zápasov a highlightov ktoré som mal možnosť za cca 15-20 rokov z našej ligy vidieť pôsobilo dojmom "futbalu za barákom" t.j. kopaná resp. nakopávaná namiesto futbalu.
EDIT: ešte dodám že okolité krajiny ktoré spomínaš a hlavne tie na západ majú nepomerne lepšie finančné možnosti aby prírodný trávnik udržiavali. A veľa zápasov o ktorých si ľudia myslia že sa hrajú na prírodnej tráve sa hrá na hybride kde trávnik držia pokope tie nenávidené umelé vlákna. Ale už tu na túto tému nikoho presviedčať nebudem, sledujte v Novembri, Decembri alebo v Marci highlights na huste a urobte si názor sami. A ešte pre zaujímavosť, futbal som pár rokov aktívne hral takže to nepíšem len z pohľadu diváka.


----------



## matus2551

tunajsi zastanca umelej moze byt len niekto kto nehral futbal ( na vyssej urovni aby som neurazil niekoho ego...)
co sa tyka umelky v LM neviem ci si tam niekedy bol a uz vobec neviem ci si tam niekedy hral ... nazor je jedna vec a fakt zas druha.. trosku si urobit sirsi prehlad o tom vsetko co sa tyka travy a ihrisk ..


----------



## jirky

Ked je ta umelka taka super, preco je jej rozsirenie na hlavnych plochach v ramci EU doslova par promile - berme 1-3.ligu - na toto mi odpovedz. Ci ty vies lepsie ako to je a vsetci majitelia, manazeri ci spravcovia stadionov su nekompetentni? A nebavime sa len o top kluboch ktore su schopne menit travnik kazdu sezonu, ale aj o kluboch 2-3 lig skrz celu EU s rozpoctom mozno ako to Pohronie ci Michalovce. Preco tam nebuchnu umelinu za 250tis a maju na 5-6 rokov pokoj a namiesto toho sa staraju o "oracinu" a stoji ich to v konecnom dosledku viac? Asi vedia co robia. Umelka je otras a je dobra max tak na trening v jesennych a zimnych mesiacoch a nikto ma o opaku nepresvedci. A snad este jedna vec, nie som ziadny ekoterorista, ale zakryt 10tis stvorakov umelou hmotou je ozaj cool..


----------



## SunshineBB

tom17 said:


> Pred časom sa tu riešila budúcnosť hokeja v BB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bezdomovci na veľkej križovatke. Prezident HC '05 Banská Bystrica Juraj Koval prehovoril
> 
> 
> Najhorší výsledok „baranov“ od založenia novej značky HC '05 v banskobystrickom hokeji nenechal prezidenta klubu Juraja Kovala chladným. Vníma ho ako daň
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sport.aktuality.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vyzerá to tak, že sťahovanie do Prešova aktuálne nie je, skôr to vyzerá tak, že Koval klub predá.


Ci to zase nie su len nejake dymove clony. Je mi jasne ze po zmene vladnej garnitury ma Koval mensie financne moznosti, ale je to clovek ktory do poslednej chvile bude skusat rozne paky, formy natlaku a citoveho vydierania ktore moze skoncit predajom klubu rovnako ako zlozenim majstrovskeho kadra na dalsiu sezonu. Je to nevyspytatelny clovek. Pripadny koniec pandemie a renovovany stadion s vacsou kapacitou mu dava nadej na lepsie zarobky zo vstupneho ako predoslu sezonu. Ten chlap si zase vies spocitat dva a dva.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ma tu niekto blizsie aktualne informacie ohladne stadiona v ZM? Este davnejsie sa tu posielali fotky ako sa budovala cast tribuny aby splnili podmienku 4000 divakov


----------



## ayoz

Tá tribúna už je fakticky hotová.


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak LM moze pristavovat


----------



## ayoz

V ďalšom kole majú Skalicu, takže sa to môže zase vymeniť. Ale Varga by konečne mal začať trochu rotovať tú zostavu.


----------



## Lukaso85

Na jar nam nejde ale verim ze nejakym zazrakom to prve miesto dame


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak za tuto jarnu cas si zatial ani nezasluzime prvu priecku cize ak chcu musia to dokazat. Co nas ako komunitu SSC vseobecne moze mrziet je nanajvys fakt, ze v lige mozno bude dalsi bezdomovec z maleho mesta zatial co futbalova basta z krajskeho mesta s vyhovujucim stadionom zase nic. Ale rozhoduje sa na ihrisku.


----------



## Jojco

Nič proti Liptovskemu Mikulášu, ale súhlasím že jedna Sereď stačí. Chceme sa niekam posunúť a priblížiť k európskemu štandardu, tak taketo kluby už nesmú dostávať výnimky.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mam pocit ze aj Dukla by v pripade postupu hrala na vynimku  ( ak plati co tu spominal ayoz alebo figliar, uz neviem presne, ze je potrebne 4000 krytych miest)


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

No potom co som dnes videl sa moze stat, ze nastane liptovsky change. Ruzomberok dolu a Mikulas hore. Ale snad nie.


----------



## SunshineBB

ruzomberok.ok said:


> No potom co som dnes videl sa moze stat, ze nastane liptovsky change. Ruzomberok dolu a Mikulas hore. Ale snad nie.


Ak sa nemylim, RK je spolu so ZA jediny klub ktory este nikdy nevypadol do II ligy ?


----------



## ayoz

O krytých miestach v smernici nič nie je. Teda len to, že VIP a mediálne musia byt kryté.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

SunshineBB said:


> Ak sa nemylim, RK je spolu so ZA jediny klub ktory este nikdy nevypadol do II ligy ?


Ano. Ruzomberok je druhy najstarsi ucastnik najvyssej sutaze. Postupil don v 1997 a odvtedy nikdy nevypadol. Zatial...


----------



## Jojco

SunshineBB said:


> Ak sa nemylim, RK je spolu so ZA jediny klub ktory este nikdy nevypadol do II ligy ?


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> O krytých miestach v smernici nič nie je. Teda len to, že VIP a mediálne musia byt kryté.


Ale par stran dozadu sa tu spominalo ze kryta hlavna tribuna na Stiavnickach nestaci na I. ligu


----------



## figliar

@SunshineBB pár strán dozadu sme sa s ayozom bavili o požiadavkách a to info o 4.000 krytých tam bolo vtedy opravené resp. riešilo sa či by toľko krytých miest nemalo byť povinných, ale od sezóny 2021/2022 naozaj stačí 4000 miest na sedenie a nemusia byť kryté. Doporučujem prečítať toto pdf celé:

Smernice štadióny 2021/2022

Kapacita je na strane 9 ale pripomínam že treba pozerať tú červenou odlíšenú spodnú časť. A podľa nej to vyzerá že od 2021 chcú mať nielen tú kapacitu ale min. kategóriu 3 a dosiahnuť to môže byť pre niektoré kluby scifi. Sú tam aj zodpovedajúce podmienky na parkovanie, šatne, prenosy, médiá a nie som si istý ako to nielen LM, Sereď ale napr. aj Pohronie môžu splniť. Problémy môže mať podľa toho čo som tam čítal aj Senica či Podbrezová, možno aj Ružomberok, Moravce a Michalovce. A Trenčín si musí pohnúť aby zázemie presťahoval do novej hlavnej. Tie podmienky pre šatne či osvetlenie sa dosť sprísňujú, s parkovaním sa tiež niektorí asi potrápia. Ak by to chceli striktne dodržať tak tu bude možno 7-8 štadiónov ktoré to reálne splnia. Doporučujem pozrieť aj strany 10 a 11 kde sú podmienky pre VIP a médiá. Tak snáď ten dokument pomôže kontroverzie ohľadom podmienok objasniť.
A čo sa týka Štiavničiek, asi to bolo vtedy myslené tak že tá hlavná by ako *jediná tribúna *nestačila teda keby sa nestihli dorobiť sedadlá a celé vybavenie pre ovál, to je fakt. Nedali by tam potom sektor hostí a nesplnili by min. kapacitu. Ak to stihnú tak BB je v pohode.


----------



## tom17

SunshineBB said:


> Ak sa nemylim, RK je spolu so ZA jediny klub ktory este nikdy nevypadol do II ligy ?





ruzomberok.ok said:


> Ano. Ruzomberok je druhy najstarsi ucastnik najvyssej sutaze. Postupil don v 1997 a odvtedy nikdy nevypadol. Zatial...


No technicky nikdy nevypadli ani Michalovce, Pohronie, Senica a Sered  Zilina raz vypadla, hned po druhej sezone po osamostatneni, a obratom postupila. Trnava tiez vynechala jednu sezonu, Slovan dve, Ruzomberok nehral prve styri.

Ak by nas zaujimalo aj Ceskoslovensko, tak Slovan odohral dokopy v prvej lige podla mojich zaznamov 72 sezon, Trnava 66, Zilina 56, Inter 51, Presov 50. Vsetko samozrejme s preruseniami.

Ta otazka nepretrzitej ucasti v lige ma inak zaujala, tak som sa pozrel, ktory tim je ako dlho bez prerusenia v lige:
od 96/97 - Zilina (25 sezon vratane aktualnej)
od 97/98 - Ruzomberok (24 sezon)
od 02/03 - Trnava (19 sezon)
od 06/07 - Slovan (15 sezon)
od 09/10 - Senica (12 sezon)
od 10/11 - Zlate Moravce (11 sezon)
od 11/12 - Trencin (10 sezon)
od 13/14 - DAC (8 sezon)
od 15/16 - Michalovce (6 sezon)
od 17/18 - Nitra (4 sezony)
od 18/19 - Sered (3 sezony)
od 19/20 - Pohronie (2 sezony)


----------



## ayoz

__ https://www.facebook.com/samomarec/posts/5951556124870299


----------



## Azbest

opat to je vec nazoru a uhla pohladu...to ze Marec sa na futbal pozera s istym emocnym odstupom neznamena ze tak robi kazdy....niektori ludia su tak spaty s klubom ze co i len takato ponizujuca prehra dokaze s ich mentalitou a spravanim robit divy.(Anglicko,balkan,Taliansko by vedeli rozpravat)To ci to je spravne abo nie na to nikto nepozna odpoved ale nemoze sa Marec stavat do role akehosi rozhodcu ked jednoducho je mentalne nastaveny inak ako fanusikovia kosic v tomto pripade...ale to asi patri do sekcie sport


----------



## DanB705

Aj ja mám 2-3 kluby, ktorým fandím v druhej lige a medzi nimi sú aj Košice, no a keď som sledoval ich zápasy, bol som tiež nespokojný s ich hrou. Zaujímalo by ma, či dotyčný pán Marec sledoval aspoň zopár zápasov FC. Keby sa nachvíľu vžil do kože ultras Košíc, tak tomu pochopí. Tí fanúšikovia chodia sledovať svoj klub dlhodobo, aj ku umelke, aj na Čermel, čiže tipujem, že veľa ich zápasov nevidel, keďže ich návštevu za plotom bral ako novinku.


----------



## Azbest

Inak neda mi ale ked som minule sledoval hokejovy zapas vo Zvolene a videl tu ladovu plochu posiatu reklamami a snazil som sa prvu tretinu desifrovat kde sa asi ten puk nachadza tak som to po prvej tretine vzdal...na to sa nedalo pozerat..nieco otrasne...cela ladova plocha bola jeden velky reklamny banner...aby divak nevidel kde sa momentalne nachadza puk kvoli asi 50 reklamam tak asi nieco nieje v poriadku....ja viem ze peniaze klubom treba ale preboha musi sa stanovit nejaka hranica...lebo to vyzeralo dost trapne...myslim ze uz sme dostihli v tomto aj cechov a to uz je co povedat....to uz mozme malovat reklamy aj na futbalove travniky...


----------



## ayoz

DanB705 said:


> Aj ja mám 2-3 kluby, ktorým fandím v druhej lige a medzi nimi sú aj Košice, no a keď som sledoval ich zápasy, bol som tiež nespokojný s ich hrou. Zaujímalo by ma, či dotyčný pán Marec sledoval aspoň zopár zápasov FC. Keby sa nachvíľu vžil do kože ultras Košíc, tak tomu pochopí. Tí fanúšikovia chodia sledovať svoj klub dlhodobo, aj ku umelke, aj na Čermel, čiže tipujem, že veľa ich zápasov nevidel, keďže ich návštevu za plotom bral ako novinku.


Za návštevu za plotom a teraz rovno na štadióne mali Košice už dávno dostať pokutu a mali tam byť policajti. Mne príde celé toto odovzdávanie dresov a prispôsobovanie sa hráčov a klubov náckom z ultras smiešne. Oni si potom myslia, že ten klub patrí im, pričom klub je na nich skôr stratový (viď taký Slovan).


----------



## SunshineBB

Uz v roku 2009 alebo 2010 vykopali bystricki fanusikovia po zlych vykonoch muzstva v stredovom kruhu na travniku Stiavniciek hrob a okolo neho zapichli 11 krizov. Myslel som ze sa 11 rokov sa tato komunita posunula kusok dopredu ale kdeze. Brat hracom dresy a robit teatra na plote to je smiesne. Tu naozaj nie sme na Balkane a Kosice nie su Belehrad.


----------



## ayoz

10 rokov kómy Petržalky nestačí na to byť ani emerging baštou, ale 10 rokov klinickej smrti Interu ho stále radí do druhého sledu? Pričom za tých 10 rokov aj s vyhliadkami do budúcnosti je na tom Petržalka určite lepšie.

Ja by som to rozdelil podľa miest, nie podľa klubov a tam by som to dal na bašty slovenského významu: Bratislava, Trnava, Košice, ku ktorým sa v modernej ére pridali Žilina a Dunajská Streda; a bašty regionálneho významu, kam by som zaradil ostatné krajské mestá + Ružomberok. Pričom Senica za ten čas už mohla byť považovaná za regionálnu baštu, lebo pod Levárskym mali úspechy dospelé aj mládežnícke, ale s jeho odchodom tieto nádeje skončili. Uvidíme, či sa to podarí nejako znova naštartovať Dudovi. Zlaté Moravce zase tým, že ide o mestečko nedokážu využiť 10-ročný marazmus v Nitre na to, aby mali výraznejšiu pozíciu v regióne, aj keď sú už prakticky tradičným ligovým klubom.

Treba však dodať, že ani ten výraz bašta už nie je to, čo niekedy. Bratislava stráca ihriská rýchlosťou svetla a s tým sú spojené aj problémy klubov, keď z troch tradičných zostal v plnej sile jeden. Inter a Petržalka s novými majiteľmi majú ambície, ale bez zázemia nemajú šancu. S tým, že za Slovan nehrajú Slováci až taký problém nemám, ale skôr vidím ako problém to, že jeho odchovanci sa väčšinou nedokážu presadiť ani v iných kluboch v lige a v lepšom prípade skončia v 2. lige, aj to v slabších kluboch. Košice sú na tom ešte horšie, keďže Lokomotíva len čo sa dokázala nejako etablovať v 2. lige, tak sa rozpadla a hlavný mestský klub sa medzitým rozpadol už 5x, pričom ho museli zachraňovať miestne dedinské kluby. Trnava sa ako tak drží, ale je to nemastné, neslané.

Žilina je špecifický prípad, kde napriek úspechom a prvému zrekonštruovanému štadiónu futbal nedokázal prilákať divákov, čo sa odrazilo na tom, že z klubu sa stala kapitalistická továreň na mladých hráčov, bez akejkoľvek úcty k nim a ktorá zvalcuje každého, kto v nejakom bode zaváha. Šport ustúpil profitu. Dunajská naopak dokáže aj bez výraznejšieho úspechu (v podobe titulu) prilákať plný štadión (bez ohľadu na dôvody), dávať šancu mladým hráčom a zároveň prilákať kvalitných zahraničných.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ta dunajska sa tu casto spomina. Posledne roky je v laufe, novy stadion, nova akademia. Ale netreba zabudat na to kde este boli pred ani nie desiatimi rokmi. Ked este aj na Dukle dostali 5 ku a ich stadion bol suverenne najhorsi v lige. Madarske prniaze z nej urobili fungujuci klub v extremne kratkom case, ale stale mi je proti srsti oznacovat DAC uplne paradoxne za bastu SK futbalu. 

Inak suhlasim s tym nazorom na Moravce. 10 rokov maju cas na to aby tu zdecimovanu Nitru prevalcovali a stali sa jednotkou v aj tak malom regione. Ale to je presne to, takyto maly klub na to nema a vzdy bude provincny. Staci ze by Nitra mala stastie na normalnych majitelov a Moravce predci v navstevach, vysledkoch, uspechoch. No len keby bolo keby ..


----------



## tom17

ayoz said:


> 10 rokov kómy Petržalky nestačí na to byť ani emerging baštou, ale 10 rokov klinickej smrti Interu ho stále radí do druhého sledu? Pričom za tých 10 rokov aj s vyhliadkami do budúcnosti je na tom Petržalka určite lepšie.


Pretože som sa v tom svojom rozdelení viac sústredil na minulosť ako na prítomnosť (a nebodaj budúcnosť). Petržalských desať rokov v kóme je z toho pohľadu oproti ich pätnástim rokom v lige väčší problém, ako interistických desať rokov v kóme oproti 51 sezónam v lige. Skoro každá druho- a treťosledová bašta v tom rozdelení mala takéto pauzy počas 80 rokov existencie. 

Ak sa viac pozeráme na súčasný a budúci stav, tak máš samozrejme pravdu, a aj to tvoje rozdelenie dáva väčší zmysel. Inter je momentálne menší regionálny klub a lepšie to už asi nebude (jedine, že by sa Kmotrík rozhodol dokončit kolečko bratislavských klubov 😃 ), kým Senica je regionálna stálica a pokojne ňou môže na ďalšie dekády ostať. A nečudoval by som sa, keby sa to isté postupne podarilo aj napr. Michalovciam.

Čo sa týka Moraviec, tak je to kub z dvanásťtisícového mestečka, ktorý prežíva vďaka mecenášovi. To nejaký extra potenciál nemá. Ľudia z Nitry alebo Levíc tam určite na futbal chodiť nebudú a partnerov, ktorý by to klubu chceli liať peniaze v ZM tiež asi moc nebude.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ta dunajska sa tu casto spomina. Posledne roky je v laufe, novy stadion, nova akademia. Ale netreba zabudat na to kde este boli pred ani nie desiatimi rokmi. Ked este aj na Dukle dostali 5 ku a ich stadion bol suverenne najhorsi v lige. Madarske prniaze z nej urobili fungujuci klub v extremne kratkom case, ale stale mi je proti srsti oznacovat DAC uplne paradoxne za bastu SK futbalu.
> 
> Inak suhlasim s tym nazorom na Moravce. 10 rokov maju cas na to aby tu zdecimovanu Nitru prevalcovali a stali sa jednotkou v aj tak malom regione. Ale to je presne to, takyto maly klub na to nema a vzdy bude provincny. Staci ze by Nitra mala stastie na normalnych majitelov a Moravce predci v navstevach, vysledkoch, uspechoch. No len keby bolo keby ..


Tak ja to beriem z pohľadu súčasnosti. Pred 10 rokmi by som Dunajskú Stredu za baštu určite nepovažoval. Možno regionálnu, ale aj tam to bol skôr Senec v tom čase. Lenže dokázali sa vypracovať (ako, to už je druhá vec) na jeden z najlepšie fungujúcich klubov na Slovensku s najlepším zázemím. Dávajú šancu aj mladým Slovákom, aj keď bohužiaľ, z tej druhej vlny sa chytil len Kružliak. Ale nedá sa im uprieť, že by Fábrymu, Švecovi alebo Bednárovi, ktorí momentálne hosťujú v iných kluboch, nedali šancu. Jediné, za čo ich kritizujem ja je, že predali kľúčových hráčov do priemerných poľských klubov, na čo podľa mňa neboli odkázaní, keďže s ich peniazmi majú šancu vybudovať káder na skupinovú fázu európskych pohárov aj boj o titul. 

Inak OT, ale keď som pozeral ich prestupy, zaujalo ma, že Brašeň a Ľupták hrajú nejakú 3. či 4. ligu (teda momentálne nehrajú vôbec), pričom minulú sezónu hrali ešte vo FL. Prvý 31 rokov, druhý 29, čudujem sa, že po nich Dukla nesiahla pri tom, ako po návrate do 2. ligy prevažujú návraty bývalých hráčov. Navyše keď by sa obaja do herného štýlu hodili.



tom17 said:


> Pretože som sa v tom svojom rozdelení viac sústredil na minulosť ako na prítomnosť (a nebodaj budúcnosť). Petržalských desať rokov v kóme je z toho pohľadu oproti ich pätnástim rokom v lige väčší problém, ako interistických desať rokov v kóme oproti 51 sezónam v lige. Skoro každá druho- a treťosledová bašta v tom rozdelení mala takéto pauzy počas 80 rokov existencie.
> 
> Ak sa viac pozeráme na súčasný a budúci stav, tak máš samozrejme pravdu, a aj to tvoje rozdelenie dáva väčší zmysel. Inter je momentálne menší regionálny klub a lepšie to už asi nebude (jedine, že by sa Kmotrík rozhodol dokončit kolečko bratislavských klubov 😃 ), kým Senica je regionálna stálica a pokojne ňou môže na ďalšie dekády ostať. A nečudoval by som sa, keby sa to isté postupne podarilo aj napr. Michalovciam.
> 
> Čo sa týka Moraviec, tak je to kub z dvanásťtisícového mestečka, ktorý prežíva vďaka mecenášovi. To nejaký extra potenciál nemá. Ľudia z Nitry alebo Levíc tam určite na futbal chodiť nebudú a partnerov, ktorý by to klubu chceli liať peniaze v ZM tiež asi moc nebude.


Ako som písal, ja sa na to pozerám z pohľadu súčasnosti. To, že bol Inter bašta pred 20 rokmi je síce pekné, ale dnes nemá ani štadión, ani fanúšikov. Prakticky to bol rovnaký príklad ako ViOn, keďže fungoval len vďaka peniazom od Slovnaftu a s odchodom sponzora sa nenašiel nikto, kto by o ten klub stál v takej miere, že by ho udržal na vrchole. Z tohto pohľadu lepšie dopadla aj taká Senica, ktorá po odchove Levarskeho prežila v lige dvoch pochybných majiteľov ktovie odkiaľ a stále funguje.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

ayoz said:


> Tak ja to beriem z pohľadu súčasnosti. Pred 10 rokmi by som Dunajskú Stredu za baštu určite nepovažoval. Možno regionálnu, ale aj tam to bol skôr Senec v tom čase. Lenže dokázali sa vypracovať (ako, to už je druhá vec) na jeden z najlepšie fungujúcich klubov na Slovensku s najlepším zázemím. Dávajú šancu aj mladým Slovákom, aj keď bohužiaľ, z tej druhej vlny sa chytil len Kružliak. Ale nedá sa im uprieť, že by Fábrymu, Švecovi alebo Bednárovi, ktorí momentálne hosťujú v iných kluboch, nedali šancu. Jediné, za čo ich kritizujem ja je, že predali kľúčových hráčov do priemerných poľských klubov, na čo podľa mňa neboli odkázaní, keďže s ich peniazmi majú šancu vybudovať káder na skupinovú fázu európskych pohárov aj boj o titul.


No popravde, DS mi stale pride ako nalestene ho*no, Kruzliak futbalovo vyrastol v Ruzomberskej mladezi (prisiel tu ako 12 rocny chalan z LM a vypracoval sa na kapitana seniorskeho timu (aj v pamatnom zapase proti Evertonu v 2017) a odisiel viac menej preto, lebo DS mu dala ponuku na ktore nase vedenie nedokazalo reagovat, ako vlastne na vsetky dalsie tykajuce sa lepsich hracov a preto je Ruzomberok v sucasnosti v boji o zachranu, lebo posledne 4 roky konstantne vypredava vsetko co ma aspon nejaku hodnotu.
Ale co som chcel povedat k DS, ze za tych par sezon nestihli posunut nijakeho slovenskeho futbalistu niekam vyssie, kedze jediny spomenuty Kruzliak prisiel ako hotovy hrac a v DS len potvrdzuje svoje kvality. Takze ich prinos smerom k slovenskym futbalistom zatial nevidim, aj ked samozrejme co sa tyka zazemia, marketingu a herneho prejavu tak je to uplne inde nez cela liga s vynimkou Slovanu.


----------



## MBPA

Ak niekto oznaci DS za nalestene hovno, tak asi nevidel ten klub alebo naposledy ho videl ked tam hral Pavol Dina na polorozpadnutom stadione. Tie podmienky ktore tam maju by im mohli zavidiet niektore (opakujem niektore!) muzstva z Bundesligy. Samozrejme ze to je politicky projekt Orbana s Vilagim ale ked sa bavime o sportovej stranke, tak na Slovensku nemaju co sa tyka akademie a podmienok na vychovu mladeze ani zdaleka konkurenciu. Vysleky bude vidiet najskor o 10 rokov, otazne vsak je ci ti hraci budu slovenski alebo madarski, to je druha vec.

Ad. Inter: tvrdit o nich ze Senica dopadla lepsie a ze Inter nebola basta, moze znova povedat len niekto kto nepozna prostredie. Samozrejme ze vzdy bol trochu v tieni Slovanu, ale ma neskutocne vernych fanusikov, mnohi aj teraz chodia do Stupavy, ale hlavne ma momentalne noveho majitela a velmi dobre prepracovanu pracu s mladezou. Slovan aj Petrzalka su na tom mozno lepsie, ale na to s cim pracuje Inter ma vyborne meno. Velmi podobne pracuje v Bratislave napriklad SDM Domino.

Dunajska si nieco vo federalnej lige odohrala, je to obrovska spadova oblast a momentalne ma asi jeden z najlepsich konceptov na Slovensku. Takze pisat tu v suvislosti s bastami o kluboch ako Povazska Bystrica, to by mi asi nenapadlo ani po troch flasiach vina.


----------



## ayoz

Ružomberok by konkurovať mohol DS všetkým (platmi, zázemím, štadiónom), keby Filo chcel. Keďže nechce, tak sa nemôžete čudovať, že hráč ide radšej do Dunajskej Stredy. Zase vy ste od nich dostali Almásiho, tak môžeš byť rád. Inak dali šancu Šatkovi, Hercovi, teraz Nebylovi, ktorí dovtedy hrávali len v anglických rezervách a akadémiách. Presadili sa tam aj Šatka, Huk, Pačinda, Koštrna, Oravec, Šafranko, tiež dali šancu hráčom, ktorých som spomínal vyššie. Ešte predtým tam hrávali priemernejší ligoví Slováci ako Turňa, Brašeň, Lupták, Polievka, Jurčo atď. Aj Bénes je ich odchovanec ešte z doby temna, kedy odišiel do Gyoru. Ja byť nimi, tak Šatku, Huka a Vidu do Poľska nepúšťam za také peniaze, ale tak oni vedia čo robia. To, že neposunuli vyššie žiadneho slovenského futbalistu sa ale nedá pripísať na vrub toho, že by im nedali šancu. Zase Oravca predali za milión, čo bol podľa mňa vzhľadom na to, čo vo Philadelphii zatiaľ predviedol majstrovský kúsok. Šafranka zase dostali do Dánska. A priviedli do ligy hráčov ako Davis, Bayo, Balic, Schafer, Vidovci, pred nimi v dobe temna Kweuke alebo Delarge, a samozrejme Kalmár. Čiže podľa mňa ide o najlepšie fungujúci klub na Slovensku a naozaj by som ho nenazýval nalešteným ho*vnom.



MBPA said:


> Ak niekto oznaci DS za nalestene hovno, tak asi nevidel ten klub alebo naposledy ho videl ked tam hral Pavol Dina na polorozpadnutom stadione. Tie podmienky ktore tam maju by im mohli zavidiet niektore (opakujem niektore!) muzstva z Bundesligy. Samozrejme ze to je politicky projekt Orbana s Vilagim ale ked sa bavime o sportovej stranke, tak na Slovensku nemaju co sa tyka akademie a podmienok na vychovu mladeze ani zdaleka konkurenciu. Vysleky bude vidiet najskor o 10 rokov, otazne vsak je ci ti hraci budu slovenski alebo madarski, to je druha vec.
> 
> Ad. Inter: tvrdit o nich ze Senica dopadla lepsie a ze Inter nebola basta, moze znova povedat len niekto kto nepozna prostredie. Samozrejme ze vzdy bol trochu v tieni Slovanu, ale ma neskutocne vernych fanusikov, mnohi aj teraz chodia do Stupavy, ale hlavne ma momentalne noveho majitela a velmi dobre prepracovanu pracu s mladezou. Slovan aj Petrzalka su na tom mozno lepsie, ale na to s cim pracuje Inter ma vyborne meno. Velmi podobne pracuje v Bratislave napriklad SDM Domino.
> 
> Dunajska si nieco vo federalnej lige odohrala, je to obrovska spadova oblast a momentalne ma asi jeden z najlepsich konceptov na Slovensku. Takze pisat tu v suvislosti s bastami o kluboch ako Povazska Bystrica, to by mi asi nenapadlo ani po troch flasiach vina.


A nedopadla Senica lepšie ako Inter? Prežila vo FL 3 zmeny majiteľa, postavila štadión a mala aj dobrú mládež (neviem nakoľko to ešte platí). Už len fakt, že Inter porovnávaš k SDM Domino ukazuje, ako zle na tom sú. Ako ja Interu fandím, ale aj tých verných fanúšikov, ktorých spomínaš je koľko? A aký je ich priemerný vek? Ten klub je 10 rokov mimo Bratislavy bez reálnych vyhliadok na návrat. Už pred pár rokmi sa šiel budovať nový štadión v meste a nikam sa to nepohlo. Stupava už nebude spĺňať podmienky na 2. ligu, tak som zvedavý, že kde by ju v prípade postupu hral a koľko by na neho chodilo ľudí.


----------



## MBPA

ayoz said:


> A nedopadla Senica lepšie ako Inter? Prežila vo FL 3 zmeny majiteľa, postavila štadión a mala aj dobrú mládež (neviem nakoľko to ešte platí). Už len fakt, že Inter porovnávaš k SDM Domino ukazuje, ako zle na tom sú. Ako ja Interu fandím, ale aj tých verných fanúšikov, ktorých spomínaš je koľko? A aký je ich priemerný vek? Ten klub je 10 rokov mimo Bratislavy bez reálnych vyhliadok na návrat. Už pred pár rokmi sa šiel budovať nový štadión v meste a nikam sa to nepohlo. Stupava už nebude spĺňať podmienky na 2. ligu, tak som zvedavý, že kde by ju v prípade postupu hral a koľko by na neho chodilo ľudí.


To porovnanie neznamena ze je Inter na tom zle. Hociktore okresne mesto by chcelo mat take muzstvo a zazemie pre mladez aku ma Domino. Napriklad aj ta Povazska.


----------



## figliar

neberte tento môj príspevok nikto moc osobne, konkrétne ani kriticky, len pripomínam že sa nám celkom slušne zobudil thread Kaviareň Tatra -> Šport takže prípadné názory ohľadom výkonnosti hráčov, historických úspechov klubu, správania utras či majiteľov bude asi lepšie nasmerovať tam - skúsme sem dávať príspevky ktoré sa aspoň vzdialene týkajú štadiónov či výstavby a vybavenia športovísk


----------



## ayoz

MBPA said:


> To porovnanie neznamena ze je Inter na tom zle. Hociktore okresne mesto by chcelo mat take muzstvo a zazemie pre mladez aku ma Domino. Napriklad aj ta Povazska.


Však chceli, ale výkladnou skriňou každého klubu je jeho mužské áčko. Pokiaľ samozrejme nejde o čisto mládežnícky klub. A ak Inter bol dvojnásobným majstrom a teraz hrá 3. ligu potom, čo zostúpil z 2., tak je na tom zle. Bez ohľadu na to, či sú na tom zle iné okresné mestá.


----------



## MBPA

ayoz said:


> Však chceli, ale výkladnou skriňou každého klubu je jeho mužské áčko. Pokiaľ samozrejme nejde o čisto mládežnícky klub. A ak Inter bol dvojnásobným majstrom a teraz hrá 3. ligu potom, čo zostúpil z 2., tak je na tom zle. Bez ohľadu na to, či sú na tom zle iné okresné mestá.


Kolko bolo klubov ktore proste zmenili strategiu a to Acko nechceli podporovat? Lebo to zerie najviac penazi, tak proste zmenili filozofiu. Je to uplne normalne. Aj vo svete. Rozne top kluby sveta po odchode sponzorov usudili ze lepsie im bude v nizsich ligach. Kolko hral nizsiu ligu Leeds? Kde su stale muzstva ako Blackburn, Nottingham City, Coventry. Pamatnici vedia aku slavu mala kedysi spanielska La Coruna, kde bola niekolko rokov po odchode Parmalatu talianska Parma. Povedal by si o Glasgow Rangers ze nie je typicky klub len preto ze hral niekolko rokov nizsie sutaze?

Ja teraz neporovnavam Inter so Slovanom lebo sa to neda. Ale na jednej strane je usmevne ako sa tu hrdime "tradicnymi bastami" ako Banska Bystrica, Presov a podobne (ich historicky status im vobec neupieram) a sme schopny hodit tonu bahna na Inter, ktory proste len po odchode Slovnaftu zmenil svoju filozofiu, co je uplne normalne. Ked prestanu Madari podporovat DS alebo Sotak Podbrezovu, tak tiez sa asi budu prisposobovat novym podmienkam.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Ale na jednej strane je usmevne ako sa tu hrdime "tradicnymi bastami" ako Banska Bystrica, Presov a podobne (ich historicky status im vobec neupieram) a sme schopny hodit tonu bahna na Inter


Tak zrovna ayoz sa Duklou nijako nehrdi, na druhej strane iba ayoz tu “hadze tonu bahna” na Inter. Cize tvoja zovseobecnujuca formulka nie je velmi na mieste.


----------



## ayoz

MBPA said:


> Kolko bolo klubov ktore proste zmenili strategiu a to Acko nechceli podporovat? Lebo to zerie najviac penazi, tak proste zmenili filozofiu. Je to uplne normalne. Aj vo svete. Rozne top kluby sveta po odchode sponzorov usudili ze lepsie im bude v nizsich ligach. Kolko hral nizsiu ligu Leeds? Kde su stale muzstva ako Blackburn, Nottingham City, Coventry. Pamatnici vedia aku slavu mala kedysi spanielska La Coruna, kde bola niekolko rokov po odchode Parmalatu talianska Parma. Povedal by si o Glasgow Rangers ze nie je typicky klub len preto ze hral niekolko rokov nizsie sutaze?
> 
> Ja teraz neporovnavam Inter so Slovanom lebo sa to neda. Ale na jednej strane je usmevne ako sa tu hrdime "tradicnymi bastami" ako Banska Bystrica, Presov a podobne (ich historicky status im vobec neupieram) a sme schopny hodit tonu bahna na Inter, ktory proste len po odchode Slovnaftu zmenil svoju filozofiu, co je uplne normalne. Ked prestanu Madari podporovat DS alebo Sotak Podbrezovu, tak tiez sa asi budu prisposobovat novym podmienkam.


Ja na Inter žiadnu tonu bahna nehádžem, v lige ich uvidím rád, len si ich ani neidealizujem. Len sa na to treba pozerať tak, ako to bolo. Inter zanikol, lebo oň nebol záujem. Predsa ten klub fungoval ešte pár rokov po odchode Slovnaftu a mal najnižšiu návštevnosť v 1. lige aj v 2. lige, kde bojoval o postup. Nový klub, ktorý ho nahradil v najnižšej súťaži si za 13 rokov nedokázal nájsť napriek menu partnerov, vybudovať zázemie vo svojom meste ani sa vrátiť do 2. ligy na viac ako 2 sezóny. Aký zmysel má mať dobrú mládež, keď z nej nič nemajú? Predsa áčko by malo byť tým cieľom, kam mladých hráčov posunúť, aby sa ďalej mohli rozvíjať, to sa im asi v 3. lige BA nepodarí. A ak chcú byť len mládežníckym klubom, načo im je áčko? Videli sme aj v 2. lige, že napriek známemu menu na nich ako na súpera nechodilo viac ľudí ako na iné kluby. 

To porovnanie so zahraničnými klubmi je zlé, pretože tie kluby stále fungujú ako profesionálne kluby, majú svoju stabilnú fanúšikovskú základňu aj štadión (okrem Coventry). Hrať 3. alebo 4. ligu v Anglicku sa absolútne nedá porovnávať s hraním 3. alebo 4. ligy u nás. Rangers už vôbec nie sú dobrý príklad k Interu, keďže Rangers sa zo 4. ligy do 1. dostali za 4 roky a už to bola veľká nespokojnosť, keďže sa v 2. lige zdržali o sezónu dlhšie ako bolo nutné. Následne sa hneď zaradili medzi popredné kluby a po 9 rokoch vyhrali titul. Prečo? Lebo o ten klub bol záujem medzi sponzormi, hráčmi (do 4. ligy pritiahli hráčov z 1.), médiami aj divákmi. Ale hovorím, podmienky u nás sa nedajú porovnávať s tými na ostrovoch. My tu máme profesionálne 1,5 ligy, oni štyri v Anglicku aj 4. v Škótsku (čo je krajina veľká ako Slovensko).

Ak chceme situáciu Interu k niečomu porovnávať, tak sa skôr ponúkajú Dukla alebo Bohemians Praha. A vidíme, že oba kluby sa po krachu dokázali vrátiť do prvej ligy pomerne rýchlo, lebo o ne bol nejaký záujem. Tu ale treba povedať, že Inter (aj Petržalka) mohli zrejme doplatiť z veľkej časti aj na to, že prišli o štadión a teda celé zázemie a taký klub sa naozaj ťažko zachraňuje. 

Každopádne, ja nijako nespochybňujem, že Inter bol na slovenské pomery veľkým klubom, ale dnes je len provinčným klubom na úrovni tebou spomínaného SDM Domino. A na základe nejakých objektívnych skutočností je aj Senica zaujímavejší klub.


----------



## MBPA

Ale ved ja Inter neobhajujem, akurat si dovolim povedat ze poznam pomery v bratislavskych mladeznickych kluboch. A to ze nejaky klub sa moze preorientovat z velkeho na taky, ktory sa sustredi na mladez, to je uplne normalne. Ani Petrzalka nema ambiciu ist do 1.ligy, rovnako ako Inter nema ambiciu ist vyssie pretoze by to financne neutiahol. Proste uvedomili si to kde su, na nic sa nehraju a to co robia, robia dobre. Urcite neplati ze pre klub ma byt vykladna skrina acko. Existuje vela klubov (aj vo svete), ktore sa zameriavaju iba na juniorske kategorie a acko si drzia napriklad preto, aby mladi hraci hrali aku-taku ligu z ktorej sa potom mozu posunut dalej (v pripade ze ich si ich niekto nevyberie v nizsej kategorii).


----------



## ayoz

No neviem, nový majiteľ Interu hovoril, že do 5 rokov by chceli byť späť vo FL. A teda na to, že sa Inter zameriava len na mládežnícke kategórie, tak nejako som tam zastúpenie v najvyšších súťažiach nevidel. Vieš dať nejaké známe mená, koho vychovali od toho krachu?


----------



## MBPA

Ale ved oni ani nemaju ciel vychovat superhviezdu. Kazdemu v Bratislave je jasne, ze ak jeho dieta chce hrat futbal vazne, tak skor ci neskor z akehkolvek klubu bude musiet ist bud do Petrzalky alebo idealne do Slovanu. Ina cesta ak to niekto chce mysliet vazne nie je a tie deti tam koncia ked maju cca 13-14 rokov. Takze ak by aj nejaky 20-rocny talent vysiel, tak to bude "odchovanec Slovanu".

To ti hovorim ako rodic, ktory pozna futbalove prostredie v Bratislave a vie, ze Inter ma velmi kvalitnu pracu s mladezou (treneri, pristup, metodika...) - pricom sam tam deti nemam, takze nemam dovod za nich kopat. Ten tim ma obsadene vsetky kateorie od U12 do U19, co samo o sebe je dobre znamenie a na to ake maju financne podmienky, de facto ziadnu podporu mesta, tak robia priam zazraky. A vies kvoli comu? Kvoli tomu ze maju znacku a vela dobrych byvalych hracov, ktori im pomahaju vo volnom case a zadarmo.

Mozno keby si poznal suvislosti v mladeznickom sporte, tak by si vedel, ale sam si napisal ze DS nepovazujes za bastu, co len dokumentuje to, aky prehlad mas o mladeznickom futbale. Opakujem, to co tam maju oni, ma v nasich zemepisnych sirkach jedine Dinamo Zahreb a Salzburg.


----------



## ayoz

What? Však som napísal, že DAC je bašta v modernej ére. Jasné, že viem, aké majú podmienky. Ale to, že má niekto dobré mládežnícke tímy z klubu/mesta nerobí baštu. Seniorský futbal proste vždy bude tou hlavnou výkladnou skriňou krajiny, miest aj klubov. Vidíme, ako napr. dopadli hráči z úspešnej U-17ky... Po väčšine z nich dnes ani pes neštekne.


----------



## 22.4.2017

ayoz said:


> Inak OT, ale keď som pozeral ich prestupy, zaujalo ma, že Brašeň a Ľupták hrajú nejakú 3. či 4. ligu (teda momentálne nehrajú vôbec), pričom minulú sezónu hrali ešte vo FL. Prvý 31 rokov, druhý 29, čudujem sa, že po nich Dukla nesiahla pri tom, ako po návrate do 2. ligy prevažujú návraty bývalých hráčov. Navyše keď by sa obaja do herného štýlu hodili.


Brašeň patril v Moravciach k najlepším hráčom, chcela ho nielen Dukla ale aj spomínané ZM, no rozhodol sa dať prednosť civilnému zamestnaniu (je hasič) a popri tom si cez víkend zakope dedinskú ligu, takže tam to rozhodne o výkonnosti nebolo. A toto dedinské mužstvo (Príbelce) vyradilo v pohári Nitru... a nie je jediné známe meno v tíme, hrá tam napr. aj Mário Kurák (LM, Skalica, Dukla, Poprad...)


----------



## ayoz

Tak Kurák má 37 rokov... A to Brašeň potreboval civilné zamestnanie? Však celú kariéru hrával profesionálne futbal. Hasičom mohol byť aj v 35ke... Ale totot by sme už naozaj mali riešiť v Športe


----------



## Raferty

ayoz said:


> 10 rokov kómy Petržalky nestačí na to byť ani emerging baštou, ale 10 rokov klinickej smrti Interu ho stále radí do druhého sledu? Pričom za tých 10 rokov aj s vyhliadkami do budúcnosti je na tom Petržalka určite lepšie.
> 
> Ja by som to rozdelil podľa miest, nie podľa klubov a tam by som to dal na bašty slovenského významu: Bratislava, Trnava, Košice, ku ktorým sa v modernej ére pridali Žilina a Dunajská Streda; a bašty regionálneho významu, kam by som zaradil ostatné krajské mestá + Ružomberok. Pričom Senica za ten čas už mohla byť považovaná za regionálnu baštu, lebo pod Levárskym mali úspechy dospelé aj mládežnícke, ale s jeho odchodom tieto nádeje skončili. Uvidíme, či sa to podarí nejako znova naštartovať Dudovi. Zlaté Moravce zase tým, že ide o mestečko nedokážu využiť 10-ročný marazmus v Nitre na to, aby mali výraznejšiu pozíciu v regióne, aj keď sú už prakticky tradičným ligovým klubom.
> 
> Treba však dodať, že ani ten výraz bašta už nie je to, čo niekedy. Bratislava stráca ihriská rýchlosťou svetla a s tým sú spojené aj problémy klubov, keď z troch tradičných zostal v plnej sile jeden. Inter a Petržalka s novými majiteľmi majú ambície, ale bez zázemia nemajú šancu. S tým, že za Slovan nehrajú Slováci až taký problém nemám, ale skôr vidím ako problém to, že jeho odchovanci sa väčšinou nedokážu presadiť ani v iných kluboch v lige a v lepšom prípade skončia v 2. lige, aj to v slabších kluboch. Košice sú na tom ešte horšie, keďže Lokomotíva len čo sa dokázala nejako etablovať v 2. lige, tak sa rozpadla a hlavný mestský klub sa medzitým rozpadol už 5x, pričom ho museli zachraňovať miestne dedinské kluby. Trnava sa ako tak drží, ale je to nemastné, neslané.
> 
> Žilina je špecifický prípad, kde napriek úspechom a prvému zrekonštruovanému štadiónu futbal nedokázal prilákať divákov, čo sa odrazilo na tom, že z klubu sa stala kapitalistická továreň na mladých hráčov, bez akejkoľvek úcty k nim a ktorá zvalcuje každého, kto v nejakom bode zaváha. Šport ustúpil profitu. Dunajská naopak dokáže aj bez výraznejšieho úspechu (v podobe titulu) prilákať plný štadión (bez ohľadu na dôvody), dávať šancu mladým hráčom a zároveň prilákať kvalitných zahraničných.


K tej Žiline a návštevnosti by som vyjadril svoj názor. Žilina mi v tomto príde vzhľadom na región a polohu s najmenšou potencionálnou základnou fans v rámci krajských miest či už hokej alebo fotbal. Tu ma Žilina strašne úzky región ...kúsok od Žilinu prakticky najväčšie nekrajske mesto a rival aj keď hokejový ale isto to je dosť bráne v globále ( Martin)..z ktoreho chodí do za minimálny počet...na opačnej strane Kysuce kde ľudia z regiónu horných Kysúc radšej a vo veľkej početnosti navštevujú zápasy baniku Ostrava(je to dané tým že strašne veľa ľudí odtiaľto robí v ostrave a trinci a majú väčší vzťah k tomu než k Žiline). Podpora hokeja zo strany Kysúc prakticky nulová lebo všetci chodia na trinec. Tým padom Žiline ostáva len potenciál mesta + pár menších dedín a miest v okolí ..čo má mrzí lebo v za výsledky za posledných pár rokov by si zaslúžili väčšiu podporu.... Jediné ako by získali fans že by zas začali hrávať o titul a troška sa zadarilo v europe


----------



## DaxTT

Podarená reportáž ku štadiónu v Košiciach. Stále som nepochopil načo je tam ten 2x vyrezany priestor na hlavnej tribúne.


----------



## SunshineBB

Neviete na zaklade coho sa vyberali farby sedaciek v Kosiciach?


----------



## figliar

Vraj tam bol silný lobing zo strany Petržalky


----------



## jirky

SunshineBB said:


> Neviete na zaklade coho sa vyberali farby sedaciek v Kosiciach?


Boh vie. Mozno ratali ze tam bude hrat aj Loki, resp pri mfk/1fc/vss/licartovce tazko povedat kedy sa zas rozpadnu a v akych farbach sa znovuzrodia, tak dali neutralne


----------



## marosss

SunshineBB said:


> Neviete na zaklade coho sa vyberali farby sedaciek v Kosiciach?


Je to vo videu z predoslej strany spomenute. Ratalo sa s tym ze tam bude hrat FC Kosice (zlto-modra) a Lokomotiva Kosice (modro-biela). Myslim ze nic nezvycajne.


----------



## Lukaso85

Armádny štadión pod Urpínom bude mať vyššiu kapacitu, dokončia ho na jeseň


Národný atletický štadión v Banskej Bystrici pojme takmer osemtisíc divákov a dokončiť sa má na jeseň tohto roka. Vyhlásil to na kontrolnom dni vo štvrtok pod Urpínom minister obrany Jaroslav Naď.




www.bystricoviny.sk







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=137740381565212


*[0]=68.ARDGNdg5C_Qtoi8KuwAhnCgsp_-9XPlu5vaq5TaCPdFU4JLHGjFCQWMduXEDeyfED4nCYD5mMD7dBu6pSDMPghN2ylflmEA_VhwMNU4dprTMCMXWlJcNWSWUBLcxipZXqBjlu_RnyKfa6ZCNpqW3Ukew6HcdikQGP7VUvYcKK_03prrpDxjFVDrADp5OIQkckIZoVbIMpvZJMNNp2mYPpHSgAviEvuDd9fZ-IKsAcerb7_Rc1yWMLjOsZj-OC6yMUYsX39CtDqyldagz3Db9D_ryZ8YVqKImWIjm1sTbTBI&__tn*=kC-R
Naď spomenul, že navýšil rozpočet aby štadion spĺňal UEFU3 a že drží palce aby Dukla postúpila do prvej ligy.


----------



## ayoz

Na každej tlačovke iná kapacita  Inak by som čakal, že pri oficiálnom otvorení tréningovej časti už bude dokončená a nie že tam budú kopy hliny, hrdzavý plot a bordel.

Farba sedačiek v Košiciach je taká aká je asi z rovnakého dôvodu, ako majú biele/sivé sedačky na polovici štadiónov vo Francúzsku, aj keď to nie sú klubové farby. Za mňa osobne lepšie, lebo žlto-modrá kombinácia vyzerá dosť zle.


----------



## Raferty

SunshineBB said:


> Viem ze Katowice Trnavu v tej druzbe moc nebrali, a v podstate ju tam len trpeli koli Baniku, aj ked som nikdy nepochopil preco. Ved prave na konci 90 rokov mala Trnava z tychto troch asi najsilnejsiu aktivitu a najvacsie pocty. Banik sa prebral az po titule 2003. A na Baniku na Bazaloch sa krasne ukazali aj pozitiva a negativa celych tychto druzieb, ked v zapase so Spartou najskor predviedli krasne spolocne choreo a vynikajucu atmosferu, aby naslede po stadione behali stovky poliakov v zltych ciapkach a mlatili hlava nehlava kazdeho na koho mali podozrenie ze je z Prahy. Vtedy mi nejak docvaklo ze fans a ultras su v pohode, ale hooligans urcite nie. Je to zvratene.


Ono možno ale fungovalo to...Trnava bola vtedy po chuliganskej stránke široko ďaleko jednotka ale ak sa nemýlim celá družba s banikom a priateľstvo s katowicami padla kvôli tomu že na nejakej spoločnej akcii(tuším fan turnaj) okradol KAPO trnavskej chuligánky člena katowic a vtedy to šlo do kytiek. U poliakoch nikdy nevieš , ty vedie nepriateľa za deň zobrať ako brata( wisla ruch kvôli drogam)..niekedy mám pocit že aj baník poliaci neberú ako bratov napriek 25 ročnej družnej, ale keď hrá baník aj s príbramom tak tam do 100 katowicakov vedľa kotla stoji na derby zápase niekoľkonásobne viac...a aj keď bol baník Spartak družba tak už tomu u mladých najmä chuliganskych skupín moc nie je ....dokonca je v kotli zakázané mať oblečenie Spartaka, gorniku zabrze a row rybníku(aj keď sú to družby katowic a priatelia baniku) tak pokiaľ sú není družba nemali by tam mať suveníry daných tymov....inak na druhú stranu z vlastnej skúsenosti keby fungovali kotle tak ako na baniku aj u nás bola by to radosť chodiť na fotbal u nás (ťa mentalita regiónu ohľadom tohto je parádna)...aj ked je to niekedy na úkor kvality ale ten počet je v pohode a každý si je rovný...napríklad u nás u Slovanu mám pocit že silou mocou chcú byť ako poliaci ale nemajú NATO ani mentalitu ani počty q vyháňajú tých čo chcú reálne fandiť svojmu klubu....ale toto je na iny thread tak už dosť stým 😂😂😂


----------



## Lukaso85

tak plot asi budu robit naraz aj s hlavnym stadionom ale nechapem preco nedokoncia uz ten osteparsky sektor.
inak z toho co Nad hovoril na tlacovke mozeme byt radi ze sa zmenila vlada lebo by to bolo este horsie ako teraz.


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> tak plot asi budu robit naraz aj s hlavnym stadionom ale nechapem preco nedokoncia uz ten osteparsky sektor.
> inak z toho co Nad hovoril na tlacovke mozeme byt radi ze sa zmenila vlada lebo by to bolo este horsie ako teraz.


No však sme videli ten projekt SNS, kde boli len drevené lavice oproti hlavnej a inak holé schody... A to by človek čakal, že SNS si ako národný atletický štadión bude chcieť spraviť nejaký pamätník. Ale očividne pre nich je to národný len zámienka na tunelovanie a reálne im je jedno, že národný štadión by bola úplná hanba národa.


----------



## Lukaso85

olano nemusim ale Nad je clovek na spravnom mieste pokial sa nepcha Matovicovi do zadku. Prekvapilo ma kolko sa ide investovat aj do ostatnych budov - ubytovna, hlavna budovy Dukly, Kraliky atd. Konecne niekto pochopil, ze sport treba podporovat najma ten vrcholovy ak chceme mat nejake vysledky.


----------



## vitacit

SunshineBB said:


> Ked som zacal sledovat slovensku fanusikovsku scenu, tak to bol nesmierny gulas. Slovan mal druzbu s Brnom. Priatelstvo so Zilinou a Presovom. Kosice mali druzbu s Nitrou a Spartou. Trnava mala druzbu s Banikom a GKS Katowice. Zilina s Goralom Zywiec, Dukla trocha neskor s GKS Belchatow. Na to, ze tu bolo aktivnych taborov tolko co prstov na jednej ruke, tak tieto kombinacie na mna niekedy posobili dost vtipne. Ako ked sa dvaja majitelia trabantov rozhoduju ci ich buduce auto bude E-classe alebo A6.


CHodil som v 90-tých rokoch na Tatran, večerné stretnutia mali skvelú atmosféru... V každom prípade keď prišiel Slovan, tak bola dosť priateľská atmosféra, raz sa dokonca robil som slovanistami vláčik v snehovej fujavici))) Naopak, s vraňarmi to bolo miestami dosť divoké.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ked sa dohral zapas tak vsade bolo prezentovane ze 22 500 presiahlo navstevu zo zapasu Slovan-Trnava niekedy v 96/97 a ide teda o novy rekord najvyssej sutaze. Vtedy v roznych diskusiach aj blogoch sa ozyvali priaznivci Spartaku Trnava aj Kosic ktory tvrdili ze boli zapasy s vyssimi navstevami. Ze po vypredani 20 500 vstupeniek v ŠAMe sa na stadion dostalo este dalsich 3 tisic ludi. Podobne spomienky mali fanusikovia Kosic na nejaky konkretny zapas v VSA. Ja netvrdim ze oficialne, len hovorim ze sa viedla takato diskusia a ja si ju pamatam pretoze ma tato tema zaujima. Mame rodinu v Kaplnej, co je nedaleko Trnavy. Su to velky fanusikovia Spartaka a z ich rozpravania tiez viem, ze v casoch ked juzna tribuna na ŠAMe bola este taka farebna flakata bez sedaciek, tak na tie pamatne zapasy v 90 rokoch a hlavne za Peczeho ery tam kludne mohlo byt 25 tisic ludi. Vraj boli tak natlaceni, ze sice si stal, ale ak by si nevladal, stacilo sa oproti na kolegu vedla teba. Ist sa vymocit nepripadalo do uvahy. To samozrejme dnes uz nie je mozne, sledovat futbal v takych podmienkach.
> 
> K tej druhej poznamke. Tazko povedat ci su tie udaje relevnatne alebo nie. Tie navstevy (Zilina, Dukla,Trencin) z predosleho postu si pamatam po roku 2000. To bola sice stale ina doba, ale nie az tak davno. Samozrejme ze sa nemozeme porovnavat s federalnou ligou. To by naozaj bolo od veci.


Ja by som práve tie informácie o návštevách od najskalnejších bral s najväčšou rezervou, lebo to je ako informácie o historických bitkách. Síce tam bolo 5000 vojakov, ale historik napísal 50 000, lebo to vyzeralo lepšie a veľkolepejšie. 

Inak teda treba povedať, že projekt rekonštrukcie štadiónov prišiel v najhoršej dobe, pretože síce máme nové štadióny, ale nemáme v lige kluby, na ktoré by niekto na tie štadióny chodil. Ja som dúfal, že ten projekt bude viesť k zvýšeniu návštevnosti, ale v mestách, kde tomu tak malo byť (Nitra, Trenčín, BB, Košice, Prešov, Bratislava, Dunajská Streda, Trnava) boli najväčšie problémy alebo začal neskoro. Reálne to fungovalo len v Bratislave a DS. Krátkodobo to možno bude fungovať v Trenčíne. V Prešove ktovie kedy štadión bude. V Trnave by podľa mňa chodilo rovnako divákov aj na starý štadión. V Nitre tiež, hlavne preto, že ten štadión sa spravil v asi najhoršom období pre Nitru. V BB nový štadión nebude.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

23 minút počúvať Naďa sa mi naozaj nechce, ale spomínal niečo ohľadne zastrešenia mimo hlavnej tribúny ? Snažil som sa zistiť či UEFA cat 3 má nejaké minimum zastrešených sedadiel, avšak nič také som nenašiel, okrem celkovej kapacity a to je 4500.


----------



## SunshineBB

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> 23 minút počúvať Naďa sa mi naozaj nechce, ale spomínal niečo ohľadne zastrešenia mimo hlavnej tribúny ? Snažil som sa zistiť či UEFA cat 3 má nejaké minimum zastrešených sedadiel, avšak nič také som nenašiel, okrem celkovej kapacity a to je 4500.


To informacne embargo ma uz unavuje. Celej sportovej verejnosti je uplne u prdele kolko drah ma naklonena rovinka a kde sa nachadza kotolna na hlavnej tribune. Najdolezitejsia otazka celej rekonstrukcie je ci stadion bude mat strechu. Absolutne priama a trivialna otazka na ktoru sa da odpovedat jednym slovom. 23 minutove tlacovky a armadny papalasi za rok rekonstrukcie nepovedia ani slovo. Ale ak nikto s mikrofonom ani taku otazku nepolozi.


----------



## Lukaso85

Nebude mat strechu.
Edit: cital som Noskov fb tak po dokonceni sa bude robit projekt na zastresenie.


----------



## figliar

Tak po zhliadnutí toho Naďovho vyjadrenia sa čudujem ako mohol mať ten pôvodný návrh len 4000 kapacitu. Áno SNS boli na tunelovanie experti ale skresať kapacitu toho štadióna na polovicu už by bol dosť solídny výkon aj na nich. Viem že pri drevených laviciach je tam variabilná kapacita a závisí ako na husto ľudia sedia ale kde by tie miesta zmizli si neviem predstaviť, teda za predpokladu že hlavná tribúna mala ostať a tiež celý ovál.


----------



## Lukaso85

figliar said:


> Tak po zhliadnutí toho Naďovho vyjadrenia sa čudujem ako mohol mať ten pôvodný návrh len 4000 kapacitu. Áno SNS boli na tunelovanie experti ale skresať kapacitu toho štadióna na polovicu už by bol dosť solídny výkon aj na nich. Viem že pri drevených laviciach je tam variabilná kapacita a závisí ako na husto ľudia sedia ale kde by tie miesta zmizli si neviem predstaviť, teda za predpokladu že hlavná tribúna mala ostať a tiež celý ovál.


Malo to byt tak ze nie na cely oval by dali sedacky. Myslim, ze za branami nemali byt vobec.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tie drevene lavice podla toho co viem nemali byt dokonca ani len na celej rovnej casti ovalu , len do nejakej urovne od brany borcov do oboch stran. To je absolutne neskutocne a neda sa to ani komentovat. Drevene lavice uz nema snad ani ziadny klub v tretom okresnom prebore ulanbatarskej divizie mongolskeho futbaloveho zvazu. 

Co sa tyka Nada, pred volbami a krakto po nich som nanho nemal nejaky vytvoreny nazor, vnimal som ho mozno mierne pozitivne. Dnes po vsetko co sa udialo je ten pohlad nanho naopak dost negativny, avsak pre mna osobne je to stale clovek ktory nam zachranil stadion a usetril nas od obrovskej hanby.

A na margo strechy. Chcem verit tomu ze to vsetko dotiahnu do uspesneho konca. A potom ma napada otazka, aj ked tu Stiavnicky casto kritizujeme. Vyhrievany travnik, najmodernejsia atleticka draha na Slovensku, komplet preberonovany oval, kapacita 8000 tisic na sedenie, nove stoziare ktore po novom nebrania vo vyhlade, komplet zastresenie. Naozaj to bude az taky zly stadion? Negativa su jasne, oval je stale nasyp, hlavnej ostali stlpy a bufety asi nebudu riesene uplne najmodernejsie. Ale v konecnom dosledku, z pohladu komfortu divaka v hladisku to podla mna moze byt celkom fajn. Naladil som sa na trochu pozitivnejsiu vlnu ked dnes oficialne potvrdili projekt strechy a kapacitu 7700-8000. Dokonca vymena sedaciek za pohodlnejsie.


----------



## ayoz

Projekt strechy môže byť o rok, o 5, o 10... To, že povedali, že bude riešiť po dokončení nie je žiadne záväzné potvrdenie. Kým nebudem sedieť na Štiavničkách pod strechou mimo hlavnej tribúny, tak som pesimista.


----------



## SunshineBB

DaxTT said:


> Vojaci majú úplne iné priority ako tento štadión to si treba uvedomiť. Oni ho z donútenia dajú do bojaschopného stavu, presne tak ako naśu vojenskú techniku. Spojazdniť a namalovať. To je všetko. Keby to mali v ruke reálny investori, tak si v prvom rade uvedomia v akej zemepisnej šírke je BB a tam tribúny bez strechy byť nemôžu. Možno kedysi to tak bolo možné, keď som ako dieťa v LV chodil na hokej a snežilo aj na hokejistov aj na divakov. Tiež to bol vojenský klub. Śtadión v rekonštrukcii teraz a v BB bez zastrešených tribún je tragédia a je jedno aké super sedačky tam dajú, lebo za rok budú vyzerať ako keby ich krava požula. Tie stromy mali ísť všetky preč - to bola ďaľšia chyba.


Ja uplne suhlasim s tym co pises, a aj prispevky nad Tebou. Len si dovolim este doplnit, ze aj ked ta kritika je opodstatnena, a je to kritita realizatorov a zadavatelov, tak si myslim ze nie je uplne dobre mierena. Nie som po roku najvacsi fanusik tejto vlady ale cely tento fail projekt je dedicstvom predoslej garnitury a obzvlast jedneho spolku neandertalcov a chronickych zlodejov ktory ma honosny nazov Slovenska narodna strana. Ti ludia ktori dnes na stadione pracuju, kontroluju a prezentuju vysledky a terminy len zdedili tento smiesny projekt, a myslim si ze doslova uplietli z hovna bic. Ked si uvedomite ten rozdiel. 

1. Kapacita 4000 a drevene lavice vs. kapacita 8000 a klasicke sklapacie sedacky

2. Absolutne rozbite a zdevastovane okolie a oplotenie stadiona vs. kompletna revitalizacia celeho arealu

3. Projekt ktory vobec nepocital so strechou vs. (zrejme) rozpracovany projekt prestresenia

4. Stadion nesplnajuci podmienky kategorie UEFA 3 vs stadion splnajuci podmienky kategorie UEFA 3

+ pravdepodobne zmena farieb sedaciek podla klubovych farieb MFK Dukla (podla mna z fanusikovskeho aj dizajnoveho hladiska dobra sprava)


Suhlasim ze budme kriticky a ak sa najde nieco drobne co sa da pochvalit, tak chvalme ked to bude hotove. Ale nebudme prehnane pesimisticky. Bohuzial, chystala sa obrovska zlodejina a totalny vysmech ludom, co sa dalo sa zachranilo, nie je to ideal, nebol by to ideal ani v roku 2010, ale ja tam vidim snahu v tom, aby ten zdedeny projekt neskoncil obrovskym fiaskom a v tom vidim pozitiva.

A jeden dolezity fakt. Pokial by neprebiehala tato rekonstrukcia, pokial by nebol zasah aktualneho ministerstva obrany aby splnal UEFA 3 , tak by Dukla nemala ziadny vyhovujuci stadion pre Fortuna Ligu. A pri vsetkej ucte terajsim funkcionarom, Dukla stale nie je na takej urovni aby sa dala povazovat za uplne stabilny klub, defacto este 2-3 roky dozadu to bol len provincny tretoligovy klub, a uz vobec to nie je klub ktory by si mohol dovolit postavit stadion. Ina moznost ako Stiavnicky ani neexistuje.


----------



## ayoz

Neviem no, ja nie som prehnane optimistický najmä z dôvodu, že po zásahu Naďa sa stále robí len to nutné minimum. Pre mňa ako diváka sa zrejme nič nezmení. Možno sa zníži šanca, že sa potknem na rozbitých schodoch. Druhá vec je, že sa navýšil rozpočet o 1,5 milióna, aby sa to dalo na tú UEFA 3 kategóriu, ale to znamená, že tých 13 miliónov stále zrejme ide nejakým kšefátrom z SNS, keďže pôvodný projekt ani náhodou nemohol stáť 13 miliónov. A pred rokom neboli tie práce ani zďaleka tak pokročené, aby sa to nedalo zastaviť a zmeniť. 

K tej poslednej poznámke, tam by určite klub ten štadión nestaval, ale skôr by mesto v Radvani postavilo 5-6 tisícový štadión miesto toho, čo tam stavajú teraz.


----------



## SunshineBB

Naozaj si myslis ze by mesto (Nosko) postavilo taky stadion? Po skusenostiach so sportovou halou a zimnym stadionom?


----------



## ayoz

Tak vidíme, že sa stavia zbytočne veľký mládežnícky štadión, Dukla je mestský klub, čiže podľa mňa by si to Smädo nejako vyloboval tým, že mesto nemá futbalový štadión. Ten hokejový mesto predsa len má vyhovujúci, len nie moderný.


----------



## Mikinko

Ani ja nerozumiem plotom a vsakovakym barikadam - hlavne ak ide o verejne pozemky. Ked sa tam niekto che dostat, tak sa tam dostane a okrem toho to len stoji zbytocne peniaze to postavit a udrziavat (co sa vascinou nerobi a potom to len skodi). Kazdy vlastnik vie co ma na katastralnej mape. V terene by stacil nejaky nenapadny kolik a namiesto nakladnych a casto ohyzdnych plotov pekne travicka, kriky a peniaze radsej na ich udrzbu. Ale to by som chel asi vela...



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ja ploty tiež nemám v láske - priam ich neznášam. Neviem, či ho odstránia alebo nie, ale mohli by ... Susediace pozemky sú súkromné - už pred rokmi tam mal stáť dáky obchoďák, no zatiaľ nič sa nedeje.


----------



## Pali_PO

jirky said:


> No nie (teda aspon dufam), ale zas tribuny su len 10radove a trocha zeleza a benonu zas nemoze stat extra mailand. Rozmerovo to bude zhruba sediet na tu 10radovu sedu, takze nepredpokladam velky cenovy rozdiel medzi tym ci to bude komplet zelezo/plast alebo zelezobeton.


Pozrel som si techn.správy a bohužiaľ:

1) bude SEDA - str.7, čo ale asi ani nie je prekvapenie, keďže na tých vizu, kt. sa komunikujú dokola je jednoznačne Seda. Podľa čoho si niektorí diskutéri mysleli, že bude betónový prefabrikát na tie 10 radové tribúny? Bol na to nejaký ofiko dokument pred tým?

2) vyhrievaný umelý trávnik - str. 52

Celk.kapacita štadióna: 6468 divákov






Zmluvy







www.tatran-arena.sk




(Filter - zobraziť všetko a úplne dole)

Tento štadión ešte ani nestojí a už za seba môžem skonštatovať, že je malý a mal byť umiestnený inde (s kapacitou aspoň 8000), stojí na totálne nevhodnom mieste v obytnej časti širšieho centra s otrasne riešeným parkingom. Seda je len bohužiaľ logickým dôsledkom vzťahu špičiek KDH ku športu - primátorka, stevebný dozor, župan - i keď ten aspoň hral v telocvičniach basketbalovú ligu pred 200 divákmi). Na druhej strane s tým budgetom ani nič iné vyčarovať nemohli. Ak k tomu prirátame skokový nárast cien de facto všetkých materiálov ako oceľ, drevo v priebehu pár posledných mesiacov v 10tkach %, je možné, že to bude ešte o 20% drahšie než teraz. Za mňa sklamanie.


----------



## tom17

Ja osobne uplne nerozumiem tomu hejtu na SEDu, ktory sa tu zakazdym spusta. Komfort pre fanusika je taky isty, ci je na SEDe alebo na betone. Mozno to zrovna nevyzera ako Anfield Road, ale ucel to viac ako splni. Uvedomme si, ze zijeme v krajine, kde davame azbestove nasypy pod dialnicu a ludia si do nemocnice nosia vlastny hajzlak a pribor. Od nasho statu by som skor cakal v kazdom meste dalsie Stiavnicky, nez "aspon" SEDu, ktora kvalitou nasu ligu nie len dosahuje, ona ju chvilami asi aj presahuje 😃. To, ze ceny stavebnych materialov rastu ako o dusu, je o to viac argument za relativne lacnu SEDu, lebo inak by sa nepostavilo uz zhola nic a hrali by sme furt na tych istych ruinach, kde strihal pasku este Vavro Srobar alebo rovno Franz Jozef. Zohnat love uz na tuto SEDu bola v Presove desatrocna peripetia (aj ked ironicky, keby zohnali tych istych 12M pred piatmi rokmi, tak mozno mohol byt aj beton, aj tych 8 tisic).

Co sa tyka kapacity, tiez si myslim, ze 6500 musi stacit. Ak sa nemylim, bude to len kategoria 3, takze nejake vacsie medzinarodne zapasy tam aj tak nehrozia. A kedy potom pride na Presov 8 tisic? Na otvaracku so Slovanom, a potom raz za desat rokov, ked sa bude hrat v maji s Kosicami o nejake pekne umiestnenie (alebo o zachranu)? Jasne, ze vacsi, vyssi stadion by krajsie pohladkal ego a vzdy by tam bolo to "ale ked raz budeme hrat o titul a ludia sa nabudia, tak bude chodit 8", ale realita je bohuzial taka, ze sanca na to je miziva, a ze vacsi stadion by tu sancu este znizoval, lebo by klub musel platit vacsie naklady na prevadzku, ktore by potom chybali inde. A to si este uvedomme, ze sa bavime o klube, ktory je v tretej lige, a zatial to vyzera, ze skor zbankrotuje, nez sa dostane do prvej (co by nam bolo samozrejme vsetkym luto). Na tretiu ligu nebude chodit ani 8, ani 6, ani 4 tisic, ale udrzbu stadiona platit treba bude.

Nebudem sa na nic hrat, keby som bol Presovcan, tak urcite napisem presne taky isty post ako Pali_PO, ale z vonkajsieho pohladu mi 6500 a SEDA mimo hlavnej tribuny pride ako v pohode riesenie, aj ked pachut, ze tretie najvacsie slovenske mesto s dlhou futbalovou historiou ma (a najblizssich 50 rokov bude mat) "len" toto, tam samozrejme je.

Co sa tyka presovskej dopravy, do tej sa vyznam ako hus do piva, ale poznamenam, ze aj u nas v Trnave vsetci spinali ruky ako bude kolabovat doprava v centre cele dni kvoli stadionu s nakupnym centrom, a dopadlo to tak, ze doprava skolabuje akurat ked ide na futbal 15-20k ludi na repre s Chorvatskom alebo skupinu Europskej ligy, pricom ani jedno tu dalsich 10 rokov uz nebude 😃 .


----------



## figliar

> 2) vyhrievaný umelý trávnik - str. 52


Zaujímavé, toto ostalo nezmenené? Lebo v prvej a možno aj v druhej lige idú umelku čo viem zakázať tak buď Tatran neráta s postupom vyššie alebo si veria že vyjednajú výnimku.


----------



## Pali_PO

tom17 said:


> Ja osobne uplne nerozumiem tomu hejtu na SEDu, ktory sa tu zakazdym spusta. Komfort pre fanusika je taky isty, ci je na SEDe alebo na betone. Mozno to zrovna nevyzera ako Anfield Road, ale ucel to viac ako splni. Uvedomme si, ze zijeme v krajine, kde davame azbestove nasypy pod dialnicu a ludia si do nemocnice nosia vlastny hajzlak a pribor. Od nasho statu by som skor cakal v kazdom meste dalsie Stiavnicky, nez "aspon" SEDu, ktora kvalitou nasu ligu nie len dosahuje, ona ju chvilami asi aj presahuje 😃. To, ze ceny stavebnych materialov rastu ako o dusu, je o to viac argument za relativne lacnu SEDu, lebo inak by sa nepostavilo uz zhola nic a hrali by sme furt na tych istych ruinach, kde strihal pasku este Vavro Srobar alebo rovno Franz Jozef. Zohnat love uz na tuto SEDu bola v Presove desatrocna peripetia (aj ked ironicky, keby zohnali tych istych 12M pred piatmi rokmi, tak mozno mohol byt aj beton, aj tych 8 tisic).
> 
> Co sa tyka kapacity, tiez si myslim, ze 6500 musi stacit. Ak sa nemylim, bude to len kategoria 3, takze nejake vacsie medzinarodne zapasy tam aj tak nehrozia. A kedy potom pride na Presov 8 tisic? Na otvaracku so Slovanom, a potom raz za desat rokov, ked sa bude hrat v maji s Kosicami o nejake pekne umiestnenie (alebo o zachranu)? Jasne, ze vacsi, vyssi stadion by krajsie pohladkal ego a vzdy by tam bolo to "ale ked raz budeme hrat o titul a ludia sa nabudia, tak bude chodit 8", ale realita je bohuzial taka, ze sanca na to je miziva, a ze vacsi stadion by tu sancu este znizoval, lebo by klub musel platit vacsie naklady na prevadzku, ktore by potom chybali inde. A to si este uvedomme, ze sa bavime o klube, ktory je v tretej lige, a zatial to vyzera, ze skor zbankrotuje, nez sa dostane do prvej (co by nam bolo samozrejme vsetkym luto). Na tretiu ligu nebude chodit ani 8, ani 6, ani 4 tisic, ale udrzbu stadiona platit treba bude.
> 
> Nebudem sa na nic hrat, keby som bol Presovcan, tak urcite napisem presne taky isty post ako Pali_PO, ale z vonkajsieho pohladu mi 6500 a SEDA mimo hlavnej tribuny pride ako v pohode riesenie, aj ked pachut, ze tretie najvacsie slovenske mesto s dlhou futbalovou historiou ma (a najblizssich 50 rokov bude mat) "len" toto, tam samozrejme je.
> 
> Co sa tyka presovskej dopravy, do tej sa vyznam ako hus do piva, ale poznamenam, ze aj u nas v Trnave vsetci spinali ruky ako bude kolabovat doprava v centre cele dni kvoli stadionu s nakupnym centrom, a dopadlo to tak, ze doprava skolabuje akurat ked ide na futbal 15-20k ludi na repre s Chorvatskom alebo skupinu Europskej ligy, pricom ani jedno tu dalsich 10 rokov uz nebude 😃 .


Zhodou okolností som na tom zápase s Chorvátskom bol a parkoval som kdesi na chodníku medzi domami a garážami asi tak kilometer od štadióna.  
---
...Každopádne, mne SEDA ako taká absolútne nevadí, vôbec s ňou nemám problém. Považujem ju za jedno z riešení.
Ale očakával by som, že ak je teda fy SEDA špecialista na také stavby, tak budú mať tých dizajnových/archetiktonických/technických riešení aspoň niekoľko (teraz nemyslím farbu sedačiek), aby som si ako investor mohol vybrať s ohľadom na sklony tribún, kapacitu, typ zastrešenia, zázemie a pod. Takto je to len fádny kopírovaný dizajn bez pridanej hodnoty. Skutočne si myslím, že neexistuje na svete krajina, kde bude 5 štadiónov s rovnakými tribúnami. Ale budiž.

Čo sa týka kapacity, samozrejme, že 6500 aktuálne postačuje, ale aj tak si myslím, že s ohľadom na veľkosť PO a okolia by v treťom najväčšom meste, sídle kraja s dlhoročnou futbalovou tradíciou mal byť štadión s väčšou kapacitou ako je 6,5K. Časy sa menia extrémne rýchlo, nikdy nevieš, či zbankrotovaný klub neprevezme nejaký investor a nestanú sa druhou Dunajskou Stredou. Reálne sa bavíme o 2-3 radoch naviac, čo nie je až taká extrémna položka. Myslím, že všetci dobre chápeme, že tento štadión sa na žiadnu 3. ligu nestavia. Keď sa už postaví, bude tlak na to, aby PO hral najvyššiu súťaž čo najskôr.

Čo sa týka lokality, je to obytná zóna, kde je málo miesta. Mesto malo nájsť nejaký pozemok na sídl. Sekčov, kde je teraz nový Hornbach a Siko prípadne niekde za mesto pri D1. Bolo by to oveľa lepšie riešenie. Pozemky pod súčasným štadiónom mali využiť napr. na výstavbu a prenájom mestských bytov, kt. tam už sú. 

A čo sa týka umelého trávnika, dúfam, že to je len chyba kopírovania...


----------



## Azbest

tiez som hrdy tatranista a najradsej by som nam doprial 15k betonovu arenu ale zial cisla nepustia...za poslednych 20 rokov ktore mam ulozene v hlave tak na nasom stadiona bola vyssia navsteva ako 6000 ludi asi tak 3krat (pohar s Trnavou v 2007,zapas so Slovanom v druhej lige a liga s trnavou po dlhych rokoch rok 2008) inak to boli vsetko 4-5 tisicove navstevy (Zilina,Artmedia,Slovan) aj to len prvu mozno druhu sezonu po postupe....takze ano mozme si steklit ego aku mame slavnu historiu kolko hracov sme vychovali a neviem co aj tak to uz dnes skoro nikoho nezaujima...S tazkym srdcom musim povedat ze kapacita 6500 bude presovu stacit na najblizsich 20 rokov urcite...zial...


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak hlavny problem pri tej SEDE nie je nejaka jej kvalita/nekvalita ale prave ta uniformita. Ale to tu nie je ziadna novinka. Samozrejme ze z hladiska poziadaviek a z hladiska urovne nasej horskej ligy este aj ta SEDA je celkom luxus (komplet prekryte miesta na sedenie s dostupnymi bufetami a socialnym zariadeniami). Ale z hladiska toho dusevneho, fanusikovskeho. Domaci stadion klubu je pre hracov aj fanusikov chram. Pevnost. Obraz klubu, sucast jeho kultury. V tomto pripade ta jednotvarnost je na skodu a netreba ju podcenovat.

Edit: Ale dodam co vsetci vieme, ked sa stavia stadion pre tretoligovy klub, samozrejme ze v nasich podmienkach neexistuje sanca ze by sa postavilo nieco zelezobetonove z prefabrikatov a ta SEDA je najlepsie, najrychlejsie a najlacnejsie riesenie. V tomto smere je SEDA zachrana, pretoze kopec klubov moze vdaka tomuto kompromisu mat stadion sposobili pre Fortuna ligu. Keby vsetci cakali na nejaky zazrak tak tu dnes mame 3-4 sposobile stadiony.


----------



## jirky

Trocha to tu umravnim  Pali_PO pozeras na stare technicke spravy k stadionu z roku 2018. Ked si pozries detailne polozky v rozpocte tak uvidis ze SEDA ani umely travnik tam nie je


----------



## jirky

Uplne detailne to nie je nikde opisane, ale mala by to byt kombinacia kovovej konstrukcie a betonovych prefabrikatov plus oplechovana strecha. Hlavna tribuna bude taka ako je na tych vycacanych obrazkoch ktore uz nejaku dobu koluju po nete. Zmena nastala pri stoziaroch, kedze povodne z vizualizacie si asi pytali vela, tak budu obycajne. Zatial nie je jasne kolko bude led obrazoviek, nacenene su 2 kusy ale starsie info mam take ze bude len jedna, tiez koli setreniu. Ako vyslovene nemam averziu voci tomu co sa ide stavat, jedine co ma trosku mrzi, ze mohli hodit tie 2 rady navyse, kapacita by sa priblizila k 8tis a bolo by vystarane.


----------



## Pali_PO

Azbest said:


> tiez som hrdy tatranista a najradsej by som nam doprial 15k betonovu arenu ale zial cisla nepustia...za poslednych 20 rokov ktore mam ulozene v hlave tak na nasom stadiona bola vyssia navsteva ako 6000 ludi asi tak 3krat (pohar s Trnavou v 2007,zapas so Slovanom v druhej lige a liga s trnavou po dlhych rokoch rok 2008) inak to boli vsetko 4-5 tisicove navstevy (Zilina,Artmedia,Slovan) aj to len prvu mozno druhu sezonu po postupe....takze ano mozme si steklit ego aku mame slavnu historiu kolko hracov sme vychovali a neviem co aj tak to uz dnes skoro nikoho nezaujima...S tazkym srdcom musim povedat ze kapacita 6500 bude presovu stacit na najblizsich 20 rokov urcite...zial...


Ja súhlasím, ale dá sa na to pozrieť aj z iného uhla, lebo keď sa povie A, tak nech sa povie aj B. Mali sme tu aj prípady, kde sa návštevnosť skokovo zvýšila už len tým, že sa zvýšil komfort (nehovorím, že to bude rovno o 100-200%):
Napr. - starý zimák v KE - hrali v Maštali pred 1900 divákmi, po otvorení Steelky si držali až do krízy tých 4000-5800 priemer
Futbalový Štadión v DS - hrali na ruine s návštevnosťou 700-1300 divákov, teraz tam majú 8K (samozrejme, nedá sa to teraz porovnať, ale kto by to bol v roku 2011-2012 o DS povedal?).

Budem sa opakovať, Tatranu bude v 1. lige stačiť 6500 určite, o tom sa nemusíme baviť, avšak ak si sám dám do súvislosti ďalšie faktory ako napr. zápasy repre, repre do 21 rokov, prípadne nejaké potenciálne euro U19 a pod., postaviť reprezentatívny stánok pre 8K pre región 170 000 ľudí je absolútne relevantné. Ako príklad znovu uvediem Mestský futbalový štadión v U. Hradišti, naposledy rekonštruovaný v 2003, kde minulý rok tam hrali česi ligu národov s Ukrajinou a 6 rokov dozadu Euro U21. Tiež by som sa mohol opýtať, načo preboha im je tam štadión pre 8K, keď majú priemerku spred krízy ako etablovaný klub 3900-4800 divákov (čo je inak super číslo). Myslím si, že ak by v lige boli etablované Košice, Tatran, silný Slovan, DS a Žilina, tak by časom takéto číslo bolo reálne aj v Prešove...


----------



## Pali_PO

jirky said:


> Trocha to tu umravnim  Pali_PO pozeras na stare technicke spravy k stadionu z roku 2018. Ked si pozries detailne polozky v rozpocte tak uvidis ze SEDA ani umely travnik tam nie je


Vychádzal som z tohto :









Ak je tak ako píšeš, tu potom vidieť klasický diletantizmus a zahmlievanie, namiesto toho, aby verejnosť mala čerstvé a korektné informácie.
Každopádne uvidíme


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja mam obavy ci by v Presove vobec niekedy dali hrat reprezentaciu. Tych zapasov sa v roku nehra az tak vela, a ta konkurencia kde by tiez mohli pytat reprezentacny zapas je velka. Tehelne Pole je jasny domaci stadion, Trnava je jasna zaloha urovnou a velkostou, a potom su mesta kde je alebo v blizkej dobe asi bude slusny stadion na vyssej urovni ako v Presove (Trencin, Kosice), overena Zilina, a velmi otazna Dunajska Streda so spickovym stadionom, tretim najlepsim v krajine. A ked uz zvolia vychod, tak asi budu preferovat Kosice, ako vacsie mesto s vacsim a lepsim stadionom. A ak ma hrat niekde 21ka, tam asi netreba 8 tisicovu kapacitu. 

Toto samozrejme neznamena ze som proti vyssej kapacite, ak je to naozaj iba o dvoch troch radoch tak je to skoda. A tak isto to neznamena ze som proti reprezentacii v Presove, prave naopak. Len sa snazim rozmyslat ako mudre hlavy na SFZ.


----------



## jirky

pali - O dilentantstve by sa pri tejto akcii dalo napisat knihu. Bohuzial v ten nasej demokracii karpatskeho typu je nieco ako informovanie, verejna diskusia vec nepoznana. Idu na to miliony verejnych penazi a tu to riesia potichosti ako ked si nejaky DPHackar riesi svoju haciendu niekde za Sabinovom. Este sme asi na to nedotastli aby bola verejna diskusia, predstavenie navrhu, teoreticky hlasovanie za navrhy, vysvetlenie preco sa toto da a toto neda, kolko bude zhruba kazda varianta stat atd atd a to iste by sa dalo napisat aj o Stiavnickach, kde su z tej rekonstrukcie miestni BB chlapci tiez uz asi na prasky


----------



## SunshineBB

Bol by som na prasky keby som nebyval 1 km od stadiona a nechodil kazdy den okolo neho do prace. Ak by som nemal tu moznost cestou z prace si spravit 3 minutovu odbocku a nepozriet co je nove, tak by som sa ako fanusik klubu a stadiona nedozvedel absolutne nic. Je fakt smiesne a smutne zaroven, ze v dnesnej dobe informacii a socialnych sieti musime chodit na tajnasa dierami cez plot aby sme videli aspon nieco.


----------



## Pali_PO

Len pre predstavu, toho, čo sa tu rieši veľmi podobný prípad ako v PO/Nitre riešili pred pár rokmi v Karvinej (v tom čase priemerné mužstvo 2. českej ligy), tam to skončilo takto:

Vizoška z roku 2011, kapacita 6500, náklady ca. 360 mil. Kč, čo vtedy bolo zhruba 14 mil. eur ak zarátam infláciu a zmeny cien, tak dajme tomu terajších 16 mil. eur.








Bude mít Karviná luxusní fotbalový chrám?


Karviná – Pokud se ji skutečně podaří postavit, bude to nejkrásnější fotbalová aréna široko daleko. Posuďte sami: oválný stadion s kompletně krytými tribunami, umělé osvětlení a vyhřívaný trávník. Kapacita 6500 míst. Nový městský stadion v Karviné.




karvinsky.denik.cz




vs.
realita so SEDOu v 2016 - kapacita 4862, náklady 250 mil. Kč, čiže ca 9,3 mil. eur, dajme tomu teraz nejakých 10-10,5 mil. eur.


Městský stadion Karviná | stadion | Fotbalové Stadiony.cz | databáze fotbalových stadionů


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Tak ak by nase SEDY vyzerali aspon ako ta Karvinska, tak by som to bral vsetkymi 10timi. Nehovoriac o tom, ze kym v Cechach sa postavila 1 SEDA so zazemim v provincnom meste v pohranici, tu sa stavaju sedy v krajskych mestach (to este tie lepsie) a potom tribunky ako na festival ZH,LM,ZV,... 

Koncepcia tu je hotovy vulgarizmus v suvistlosti s vystavbou stadiona. Pricom ak by v kazdom zo zmienenych miest postavili 2 vacsie tribuny pozdlz ihriska, ucel by to splnilo rovnako ( a cena by nemusela ist zavratne nahor, Zilina mala tribunu za branami donedavana tiez len ako plechovu konstrukciu) a v buducnosti by dilemi o tom, co sa stane az budeme hrat LM odpadli, kedze by sa postupovalo podla koncepcie a za branami by sa pohodlne dostavali dalsie tribuny.


----------



## jirky

Sunshine - tak minimalne z tej strechy na prasky ste  lebo je strasne velky problem povedat 1. strecha nebude 2. strechu chceme, ale nit peneži 3. strechu chceme a uz riesime projekt...


----------



## ayoz

Tak na Slovensku stále panuje v časti spoločnosti názor, že štadión s 2 tribúnami akoby ani nebol.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Tak na Slovensku stále panuje v časti spoločnosti názor, že štadión s 2 tribúnami akoby ani nebol.


Ja mam prave pocit, ze sme jedna z mala krajin na svete, kde sa 2 tribuny nazyvaju stadionom...


----------



## figliar

Tak minimálne ešte jedna taká krajina (Portugalsko) je a dokonca ten štadión patrí k najkrajším v Európe a nie tak dávno sa tam hralo aj EURO. Aj keď je pravda že za bránkou nemajú Tesco ani parkovisko


----------



## tom17

OT, ale chcel som zo zvedavosti pozriet, ako su na tom s tymi dvojtribunovymi stadionmi v susednych krajinach a narazil som na Slovinsko. (pretocte na 15 sec, je tam reklama)






Na takychto stadionoch keby sa hrala nasa liga, tak nas na tomto fore asi kolektivne porazi 😃 Moj extremne pozitivny postoj k Slovinsku normalne dostal vazne trhliny.

edit: presiel som si aj Rakusko, Cesko, Madarsko, Srbsko a Chorvatsko. V byvalej Juhoslavii su jedno-, dvoj- a trojtribunove stadiony narodny folkor. V Cesku, Madarsku a Rakusku ich je menej, ale vsade sa najdu.


----------



## vitacit

tom17 said:


> OT, ale chcel som zo zvedavosti pozriet, ako su na tom s tymi dvojtribunovymi stadionmi v susednych krajinach a narazil som na Slovinsko. (pretocte na 15 sec, je tam reklama)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na takychto stadionoch keby sa hrala nasa liga, tak nas na tomto fore asi kolektivne porazi 😃 Moj extremne pozitivny postoj k Slovinsku normalne dostal vazne trhliny.
> 
> edit: presiel som si aj Rakusko, Cesko, Madarsko, Srbsko a Chorvatsko. V byvalej Juhoslavii su jedno-, dvoj- a trojtribunove stadiony narodny folkor. V Cesku, Madarsku a Rakusku ich je menej, ale vsade sa najdu.


tak ale zasa slovinsko je pomerne malá krajina, ich mestá sú oveľa menšie ako tie naše a tak im ani veľké štadióny nie sú potrebné. majú tam však nádherný areál stožice, ljudski vrt v MB je tiež na parádu, v kopri okolo bonifiky je kopa ihríska, majú a nehovoriac o množstve hál, v ktorých mastia rokomet, odbojku a košarku))) a plus skvelá atmosféra na LJ maratóne vždy koncom októbra.


----------



## tom17

vitacit said:


> tak ale zasa slovinsko je pomerne malá krajina, ich mestá sú oveľa menšie ako tie naše a tak im ani veľké štadióny nie sú potrebné. majú tam však nádherný areál stožice, ljudski vrt v MB je tiež na parádu, v kopri okolo bonifiky je kopa ihríska, majú a nehovoriac o množstve hál, v ktorých mastia rokomet, odbojku a košarku))) a plus skvelá atmosféra na LJ maratóne vždy koncom októbra.


Otázka je, o koľko je Slovensko väčšia krajina, a či potrebujeme, aby mal každý ligista, aj z malého mestečka, 4k štadión. Lebo potom to tak vyzerá, že v druhej lige má štadión na prvú ligu pripravený akurát ten, čo z nej minulý rok vypadol.

Stožice som mal tú česť navštíviť a je to naozaj super štadión. Je to síce ďaleko od centra, ale to je pre niekoho výhoda a pre niekoho nevýhoda, o tom sme sa tu už bavili stokrát.


----------



## vitacit

tom17 said:


> Otázka je, o koľko je Slovensko väčšia krajina, a či potrebujeme, aby mal každý ligista, aj z malého mestečka, 4k štadión. Lebo potom to tak vyzerá, že v druhej lige má štadión na prvú ligu pripravený akurát ten, čo z nej minulý rok vypadol.
> 
> Stožice som mal tú česť navštíviť a je to naozaj super štadión. Je to síce ďaleko od centra, ale to je pre niekoho výhoda a pre niekoho nevýhoda, o tom sme sa tu už bavili stokrát.


tiež si myslím, že sa zbytočne hráme na niečo na čo nemáme. áno, dá sa s ohľadom na naše klimatické podmienky uvažovať o vyhrievani trávnika ale nejaké povinné kapacity, všetko na sedenie, milión reštrikcii, tak to je úplne zbytočné a výsledkom môžu byť "white elephants".


----------



## Azbest

pozeram tu smernicu o infrastrukture stadionov 2022...jedna vec mi neda...ide o rozmery pre branky...konkretne...
2. Vnútorná vzdialenosť medzi žrďami musí byť 7,32 m. 3. Vzdialenosť spodného okraja brvna od zeme musí byť 2,44 m.
chapem ze su to asi nejake medzinarodne uznane rozmery ale preco kua tie desatinky?  7,32m a 2,44m zaujimalo by ma ako prisli prave k takymto rozmerom?Prečo nie 7m a 2,5 m ??


----------



## figliar

@Azbest nie je to v metroch ale z historickych dovodov v stopach... presne 24x8 feet


----------



## 22.4.2017

*Jupie futbalová škola Mareka Hamšíka - ihrisko Rudlová (Banská Bystrica)*


----------



## figliar

To prostredie tam vyzerá na prvý pohľad ako taký menší koniec sveta s aspoň nejakými zvyškami prírody teda presne podľa môjho gusta. Som lenivý googliť ... je tam plánované aj nejaké zázemie so šatňami a mini tribúnkou či len ihrisko?


----------



## ayoz

To je tá sivo-modrá budova vpravo.


----------



## Lukaso85

figliar said:


> To prostredie tam vyzerá na prvý pohľad ako taký menší koniec sveta s aspoň nejakými zvyškami prírody teda presne podľa môjho gusta. Som lenivý googliť ... je tam plánované aj nejaké zázemie so šatňami a mini tribúnkou či len ihrisko?


Vyzera to tak a pritom je to skoro v centre mesta  Inak miestny obyvatelia sa stazuju, ze im tatrovky chodia popred domy, praskaju im mury, dokonca prasklo aj plynove potrbie. Stary Hamsik pred vystavbou nasluboval, ze nakladne auta budu chodit po obchadzkovej trase, opravi im spolocenske centrum v Rudlovej a .... nic.

Futbalová akadémia by mala vyrásť v Banskej Bystrici, v mestskej časti Rudlová. V objekte sa plánuje výstavba viacerých ihrísk, jedno by malo byť aj kryté. Nebude chýbať ani administratívna budova, posilňovňa, regenerácia, kaviareň, šatne pre každú kategóriu. ,,Mal som to v pláne už dlhšie. Chcem, aby deti vyrastali v čo najlepších možných podmienkach. Pre mňa je to česť a potešenie niečo takéto vybudovať,“ povedal Marek


----------



## Lukaso85

Inak po dobudovani vsetkeho bude mat BB 4 ihriska s umelym osvetlenim. Stiavnicky 2x, Radvan, Rudlova.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nemal by mat umele odvetlenie aj zrekontruovany areal pod fakultou? Pisalo sa ze prejde tiez komplexnou rekonstrukciou pre EYOF. Ale tak ten travnik neviem ci ma 105x68. Okruh co som meral, ten 400 ma.

Inak ta Rudlova je pekne prostredie, tiez som tam hraval, ale ten pristup je tam katastrofalny a necudujem sa obyvatelom. Tiez ma prekvapuje, ze na to ako je Bánoš neustale prezentovany ako kopec s nestabilnym podlozim a malymi ciastkovymi zosuvmi, tak tam idu robit infrastrukturu ktora bude zvlast zamerana na rovinnost velkych ploch.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Nemal by mat umele odvetlenie aj zrekontruovany areal pod fakultou? Pisalo sa ze prejde tiez komplexnou rekonstrukciou pre EYOF. Ale tak ten travnik neviem ci ma 105x68. Okruh co som meral, ten 400 ma.
> 
> Inak ta Rudlova je pekne prostredie, tiez som tam hraval, ale ten pristup je tam katastrofalny a necudujem sa obyvatelom. Tiez ma prekvapuje, ze na to ako je Bánoš neustale prezentovany ako kopec s nestabilnym podlozim a malymi ciastkovymi zosuvmi, tak tam idu robit infrastrukturu ktora bude zvlast zamerana na rovinnost velkych ploch.


tam povodnu sutaz na rekonstrukciu zrusili a mala by byt nova. ale kedy sa nevie


https://mybystrica.sme.sk/c/22608538/univerzita-mateja-bela-prehodnoti-rekonstrukciu-svojho-atletickeho-arealu.html


----------



## Tomas626

Azbest said:


> pozeram tu smernicu o infrastrukture stadionov 2022...jedna vec mi neda...ide o rozmery pre branky...konkretne...
> 2. Vnútorná vzdialenosť medzi žrďami musí byť 7,32 m. 3. Vzdialenosť spodného okraja brvna od zeme musí byť 2,44 m.
> chapem ze su to asi nejake medzinarodne uznane rozmery ale preco kua tie desatinky?  7,32m a 2,44m zaujimalo by ma ako prisli prave k takymto rozmerom?Prečo nie 7m a 2,5 m ??


Toto sú oficiálne rozmery bránky podľa pravidiel futbalu, nehľadaj tam žiadnu súvislosť s touto smernicou. A rozmery vychádzajú zo starých anglických mier palce stopy a pod.


----------



## Tomas626

Lukaso85 said:


> Inak po dobudovani vsetkeho bude mat BB 4 ihriska s umelym osvetlenim. Stiavnicky 2x, Radvan, Rudlova.


+ Šalková


----------



## Azbest

*Prešovčania sa dočkali. Zmluva na výstavbu futbalového štadióna je už podpísaná*

Mesto Prešov v spolupráci s Prešovským samosprávnym krajom sa pustili do výstavby futbalového štadióna.

Po rokoch prípravy projektu je už podpísaná zmluva, so stavbou majú začať už čoskoro.




https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/22638351/presovcania-sa-dockali-zmluva-na-vystavbu-futbaloveho-stadiona-je-uz-podpisana.html



nejaka dobra dusa by vedela skopirovat cely clanok ? Dik


----------



## SunshineBB

zdroj



ten vyrez na 100 m drahu to je smiech cez slzy 🤤

A este jedna vec. zjavne sa u nas nepocita s tym, ze by tu padol svetovy rekord v hode ostepom, lebo po prekonani 98 metrov Železného by to schytal niekto do krku na chodniku pod sektorom hosti


----------



## Tomas626

figliar said:


> Ešte k tým Moravciam... Toto je najlepšia fotka čo som po rekonštrukcii našiel. Táto časť ma zaujíma a ideálne keby existoval záber z dronu aby bolo vidieť celý štadión. Tu je z toho vidieť kúsok ale nie strechu, chcel som vedieť či to smeruje k napojeniu na tú vyvýšenú časť strechy na kraji sektora za bránou.


Toto je tá predĺžená časť hlavnej tribúny. Zastavil som sa tam v lete 2020 tak predpokladám, že už to majú dokončené


----------



## figliar

Díky, inak keď to takto dokončia aj na druhej strane tak klobúk dole.
@SunshineBB s tým oštepom a 98m si to myslel na hlavnom štadióne? Lebo tam by malo mať futbalové ihrisko požadovanú dĺžku presne 105 metrov čo by nemal prehodiť nikto. Či sa ti nezdá umiestnenie toho sektoru?


----------



## Tomas PO

Zdravim vsetkych. Dlho som pasivny sledovatel tohto fora a maval som nejake tipy uz v minulosti, len sa mi nechcelo kvoli tomu zakladat ucet. Co sa tyka tych ZM tak ja som tiez nevedel najst ziadne fotky cez standart google a v takej situacii stale skusim google maps. Najdes si stadion na mape, kliknes nan a ako to uz poznas na lavej strane sa ti otvori tab s informaciami a fotkami. Ja tam casto najdem to co ti inak google nevygoogli. Dufam ze link, ako priklad, bude fungovat. Medzi tymi vsetkymi fotkami najdes niekolko aktualnych. Prajem krasny den vsetkym.
PS: Inak, toto uz bude zrejme finalna faza, kedze druha strana hl. tribuny uz nie je mozne rozsirit, jedine ze zburaju cestu ktora je za nou 😀. Odpoved na to, co spominal figliar, ze ked dokoncia druhu stranu...








Stadion FC ViOn · Hoňovecká, 951 97 Žitavany, Slovakia


★★★★☆ · Stadium




www.google.ch


----------



## Azbest

niekedy takyto jeden prispevok ma vacsiu hodnotu ako 10 stran tliachania pocas uhorkovej sezony.Dik


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Díky, inak keď to takto dokončia aj na druhej strane tak klobúk dole.
> @SunshineBB s tým oštepom a 98m si to myslel na hlavnom štadióne? Lebo tam by malo mať futbalové ihrisko požadovanú dĺžku presne 105 metrov čo by nemal prehodiť nikto. Či sa ti nezdá umiestnenie toho sektoru?


 
Myslel som treningovy, ale ta poznamka uz bola skor len taka tliachanina z mojej strany.


----------



## ayoz

Inak zaujímavé, že Moravce mali vlastný štadión a Ondrejka si napriek tomu postavil nový rovno pri firme. Tiež je zaujímavé, že ani jeden štadión nekopíruje ulicu, ale ja na šikmo, čo ako vidíme pri ViOne robí problémy s tribúnami. Keby bola celá hlavná rovnaká a aj tribúny za bránami ako protiľahlá, tak by to bol ideálny malý útulný štadión a reakcia na Sedu.


----------



## Lukaso85

LED osvětlení fotbalového stadionu v Banské Bystrici


Dokončujeme osvětlení stadionu, které je součástí kompletní rekonstrukce. LED osvětlení splní dle UEFA level B, vertikální intenzitu 1000 lx ke všem stranám




www.abatec.cz


----------



## vion zm

figliar said:


> Díky, inak keď to takto dokončia aj na druhej strane tak klobúk dole.
> @SunshineBB s tým oštepom a 98m si to myslel na hlavnom štadióne? Lebo tam by malo mať futbalové ihrisko požadovanú dĺžku presne 105 metrov čo by nemal prehodiť nikto. Či sa ti nezdá umiestnenie toho sektoru?


Inak daval som foto cez leto 2020 str.435 zajdem na štadion a nafotim


----------



## Lukaso85

Stiavnicky


----------



## slavoski

Krátke video z rekonštrukcie športovej haly v Bardejove. 👉 rekonštrukcia športovej haly


----------



## Andy182

tak aj Dubnica pracuje na obnove atletickej dráhy a zázemia pre atlétov

Snáď tá podpora atletiky v posledných mesiacoch pomôže a nebude to len na tých pár atlétoch, čo sa občas objavia na svetovej/európskej scéne...


----------



## tom17

Andy182 said:


> tak aj Dubnica pracuje na obnove atletickej dráhy a zázemia pre atlétov
> 
> Snáď tá podpora atletiky v posledných mesiacoch pomôže a nebude to len na tých pár atlétoch, čo sa občas objavia na svetovej/európskej scéne...


Som rád, že ešte aj v roku 2021 vznikajú stavby, o ktorých sa dá napísať "V severnej časti oblúka bude vodná priekopa"  

Inak sa nám tie rekonštrukcie atletických štadiónov trochu rozbehli v poslednej dobe


----------



## ayoz

Tak ono je to v rámci projektu atletického zväzu. Len je škoda, že v Dubnici nebude plnohodnotná dráha, ale len 6-radová.


----------



## tom17

Kmotrík stále visí Strabagu 30 mega za Tehelné Pole:









Strabag si nesie obrovskú stratu z Kmotríkovho štadióna, ktorý vláda nechce kúpiť


Národný futbalový štadión v Bratislave je vysoko stratová záležitosť. Firma Strabag Pozemné a inžinierske staviteľstvo najmä preň vlani prerobila 32 miliónov eur. Štadión dal postaviť oligarcha Ivan Kmotrík, ktorý ovláda futbalový klub Slovan Bratislava. Štát sa zaviazal, že štadión od neho...




e.dennikn.sk








Národný futbalový štadión v Bratislave je vysoko stratová záležitosť. Firma Strabag Pozemné a inžinierske staviteľstvo najmä preň vlani prerobila 32 miliónov eur.

Štadión dal postaviť oligarcha Ivan Kmotrík, ktorý ovláda futbalový klub Slovan Bratislava. Štát sa zaviazal, že štadión od neho odkúpi. To však padlo, keď sa zmenila vláda.

Štadión za 100 miliónov eur nie je komerčne návratný ani v normálnych časoch, nieto ešte v čase pandémie. Kmotríkova firma NFŠ má preto obrovské dlhy, ktoré nemá z čoho splácať. Hrozí jej, že príde ešte aj o 27-miliónovú dotáciu, ktorú jej pridelila druhá vláda Roberta Fica.

Problémy Strabagu zrejme súvisia s týmto enormným ekonomickým tlakom.

*Veľké politické riziko*
Kmotrík vedel, že ide v tomto projekte do veľkého rizika. Postaviť Národný futbalový štadión v Bratislave bola idea Ficových vlád, takže aj výsledok závisel od toho, ako dlho sa Fico udrží pri moci.

Prvá vláda Smeru vyčlenila na projekt dotáciu 70 miliónov eur. Vláda Ivety Radičovej ju však zrušila.

Druhá Ficova vláda dala na štadión 27-miliónovú dotáciu a tretia na to nadviazala zmluvou, v ktorej sa zaviazala, že štadión kúpi, keď ho dokončia. No cena sa neustále menila a nikto za ňu neručil.



*Cena sa ukáže neskôr*
V zmluve sa totiž na presnej sume nedohodli. Mala sa určiť až na konci, keď sa zrátajú náklady. V zmluve bolo napísané len toľko, že kúpna cena nemôže prekročiť 75 miliónov eur. Ak sa tak stane, náklady navyše už nebude znášať štát, ale Kmotrík. Ani tento strop však napokon nič neznamenal.

Kmotríkovi ľudia si na stavebné práce vybrali Strabag s cenou 50 miliónov eur, vybavenie si objednali od ďalších firiem za 23 miliónov eur. Náklady potom rástli, lebo Kmotríkova firma nechala projekt prepracovať. Zdôvodňovala to novými smernicami UEFA, ktoré sa týkali vybavenia, bezpečnosti, kvality alebo osvetlenia, aby napríklad futbalisti počas zápasu nevrhali takéto tiene.


Náklady sa pre zmeny v projekte výrazne zvýšili. Vláda Petra Pellegriniho v januári 2020 odsúhlasila zvýšenie kúpnej ceny za štadión zo 75 na takmer 100 miliónov eur.

Krátko nato nastúpila nová garnitúra Igora Matoviča, ktorá si prešla staré zmluvy a rozhodla, že žiadny štadión kupovať nebude. Spory s Kmotríkom si z ministerstva školstva zobral k sebe vicepremiér pre legislatívu Štefan Holý, ktorý sa predtým ako advokát venoval aj stavebníctvu.

Podľa Holého je zmluva, podľa ktorej má štát kúpiť štadión, neplatná, lebo obchádzala právo. Keď chcel štát štadión, mal si ho vytendrovať a postaviť, hovorí pre Denník E Štefan Holý. Namiesto toho vláda podpísala zmluvu, v ktorej investorovi garantovala, že si od neho štadión kúpi.

Podobný postup zvolil bývalý minister vnútra Robert Kaliňák pri klientskom centre v Bratislave. Najskôr si prenajal priestory budovy známej ako „stará Ikea“, potom si objednal jej rekonštrukciu a napokon spravil výmenný obchod, v ktorom budovu získal výmenou za inú budovu ministerstva vnútra v centre mesta.

Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie mu dal za to pokutu, lebo podľa neho porušil zákon.

*Najväčšia stavebná firma*
Strabag Pozemné a inžinierske staviteľstvo bol dlhodobo najväčšou stavebnou firmou na Slovensku podľa výšky tržieb. V posledných rokoch sa mu darí horšie a musel aj znižovať stavy. Ide o bývalú firmu Zipp Bratislava, ktorá sa špecializuje na budovy.

Strabag má okrem nej ešte jednu veľkú dcérsku firmu, ktorá sa špecializuje na dopravné stavby. Tá vlani hospodárila s drobným ziskom.

Vysoká strata Strabagu, ktorý staval futbalový štadión, nie je bežná. Viac ako 32 miliónov eur prerobil naposledy Doprastav v roku 2013, keď smeroval do insolvencie.

Strabag má však oproti Doprastavu výhodu v tom, že má silného nadnárodného akcionára, ktorého takáto strata nepoloží. Hovorkyňa firmy Edita Novotná hovorí, že na štadióne vyplatili všetkých svojich dodávateľov.

*Stratu spôsobil najmä štadión*
Zároveň vraví, že Strabag za značnú časť diela nedostal zaplatené. Vysoká strata podľa nej súvisí práve so štadiónom. „Najväčší podiel na strate majú práve tri projekty, ktoré sa týkajú štadióna (ide o štadión samotný a tiež o dve budovy komerčnej časti – administratíva a bytový dom),“ vraví Novotná.

Z celkovej straty 32 miliónov eur môže podľa informácií Denníka E až 80 percent súvisieť so štadiónom.

Zmluvná cena sa zvýšila podľa posledného dodatku z pôvodných 50 na 54 miliónov, čo zjavne nestačí.

Je možné, že Strabag nemá na zaplatenie celej požadovanej sumy nárok, lebo sa napríklad omeškal, prípadne inak porušil zmluvu, alebo nezvládol stavbu dokončiť za ponúknutú cenu. Tieto detaily nie sú známe. Dá sa však predpokladať, že kmotríkovci sú v uplatňovaní zmluvných sankcií a v neochote platiť stavbárom tvrdší v situácii, keď nemajú peniaze.

*Súd bude, ak sa nedohodnú*
Strabag aj predseda predstavenstva NFŠ Pavel Komorník hovoria, že o zmluve rokujú a o detailoch hovoriť zatiaľ nebudú. „Možné riešenie záležitostí okolo projektu NFŠ súdnou cestou nechceme predbiehať. Taká alternatíva by bola na stole v prípade, že by sa nepodarilo prebiehajúce rokovanie doviesť k úspešnému uzavretiu dohôd,“ uviedla Novotná.

Až po finálnej dohode alebo súdnom verdikte bude jasné, kto má na čo nárok. Spory medzi štátom a Kmotríkom a medzi Kmotríkom a Strabagom sú prakticky na začiatku. Zmluvy vyšetruje aj polícia. Holý vlani oznámil, že sa začalo trestné stíhanie pre obzvlášť závažný zločin porušovania povinnosti pri správe cudzieho majetku a zneužitia právomoci verejného činiteľa.

Kmotrík v nedávnom rozhovore pre Denník E povedal, že nezáujem vlády o štadión nie je pre nich problém a banky im vyšli v ústrety. „Dohodli sme si splácanie, ktoré plne dodržiavame. Tento problém považujeme za vyriešený. A teraz nech Matovič rozpráva, že sa štát k štadiónu dostane cez konkurz či exekúciu,“ povedal Kmotrík.


----------



## figliar

Slovensko hlavne žiadny národný štadión nepotrebovalo. Dôležité zápasy sa dali hrať v Trnave alebo v Žiline kde sa hral aj náš najvydarenejší zápas vôbec proti Španielsku a všetko bolo OK. Nové Tehelné pole je z hľadiska ziskovosti beznádejný projekt ktorý efektívne poslúži akurát honeniu ega mladého fašistu - povolaním syna. Slovan potreboval hlavne očistu vo vedení klubu a nie kolos ktorý si na seba nezarobí. Každopádne dúfam ze sa podarí poslať do konkurzu kmotra čo najskôr... Daňoví poplatníci by nemali dotovať túto zberbu.


----------



## JimmySK

figliar said:


> Slovensko hlavne žiadny národný štadión nepotrebovalo. Dôležité zápasy sa dali hrať v Trnave alebo v Žiline kde sa hral aj náš najvydarenejší zápas vôbec proti Španielsku a všetko bolo OK. Nové Tehelné pole je z hľadiska ziskovosti beznádejný projekt ktorý efektívne poslúži akurát honeniu ega mladého fašistu - povolaním syna. Slovan potreboval hlavne očistu vo vedení klubu a nie kolos ktorý si na seba nezarobí. Každopádne dúfam ze sa podarí poslať do konkurzu kmotra čo najskôr... Daňoví poplatníci by nemali dotovať túto zberbu.


Nesuhlasim s tvojim názorom. Slovan potreboval novy stadion ako sol. Na pasienkoch to bola katastrofa. Je jasne, ze nie za take peniaze ako teraz ale o polovicu lacnejsie. Plus treba povedať, že pred pandemiou dosahoval Slovan nadpriemernu navstevnosť. A este pripominam kulturný stánok na velke koncerty, ktorý Tehelne pole momentálne spĺňa. A nebola tú stále debata len o NFŠ? ako ho veľmi potrebujeme?


----------



## figliar

To sú ale dve rozdielne veci, štadión Slovana a národný futbalový štadión. Na medzištátne zápasy máme okrem BA 3 vhodné štadióny - TT, DS, ZA. A kapacitu 22 tisíc zaplníme aj tak v kvalifikácii raz za 12 rokov. Euro ani finále ligy majstrov sa u nás hrať nikdy nebude. Ak chce Slovan ešte väčší štadión nech si ho postaví sám.


----------



## JimmySK

*Fotky z rekonštrukcie vodných areálov v Čuňove a Liptovskom Mikuláši




 https://www.facebook.com/CanoeSlalomTeamSlovakia/posts/242272004080835


*


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> To sú ale dve rozdielne veci, štadión Slovana a národný futbalový štadión. Na medzištátne zápasy máme okrem BA 3 vhodné štadióny - TT, DS, ZA. A kapacitu 22 tisíc zaplníme aj tak v kvalifikácii raz za 12 rokov. Euro ani finále ligy majstrov sa u nás hrať nikdy nebude. Ak chce Slovan ešte väčší štadión nech si ho postaví sám.


ZA s umelým trávnikom prestala byť vhodná, ale zase pribudnú TN a KE.


----------



## SunshineBB

Hlavne v momente ked bol dokonceny ŠAM uz vobec nebolo potrebne stavat nejaky narodny stadion. 20 tisicova arena v najfutbalovejsom meste na Slovensku bohato postacuje. Slovan uz si vo vlastnej rezii mohol postavit solidny 13-16 tisicovy stadion za polovicnu ak nie tretinovu cenu. A keby velmi chceli mat domaci repre stanok v BA , aj 13 tisicovy stadion postacuje na 90% domacich repre zapasov.


----------



## ayoz

Tak tým sa Kmotrík vyhrážal niekoľko rokov, že to spraví... Ale nakoniec vydržal a počkal si na dotáciu.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Hlavne v momente ked bol dokonceny ŠAM uz vobec nebolo potrebne stavat nejaky narodny stadion. 20 tisicova arena v najfutbalovejsom meste na Slovensku bohato postacuje. Slovan uz si vo vlastnej rezii mohol postavit solidny 13-16 tisicovy stadion za polovicnu ak nie tretinovu cenu. A keby velmi chceli mat domaci repre stanok v BA , aj 13 tisicovy stadion postacuje na 90% domacich repre zapasov.


13 tisicovy stadion? Slovan mal pred covidom priemernu navstevnost na nasu ligu 6-8 tisic...podla tejto logiky by ine mesta na Slovensku mali stavat stadiony pre 2-3 tisic ludi, teda 2x tolko kolko tam chodi divakov?

p.s. Nechapem preco sa stale hovori o NFS, ked ho stat nezaplatil a vyzera, ze ani nezaplati. Slovan dostal dotaciu tak isto ako vsetky ostatne kluby na Slovensku, to je cele. Takze si postavil svoj vlastny stadion, alebo mi nieco uniklo?


----------



## ayoz

Len pri Slovane tá dotácia bola neúmerne vyššia aj oproti Trnave, ktorá už mala neúmerne vysokú dotáciu oproti ostatným.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Len pri Slovane tá dotácia bola neúmerne vyššia aj oproti Trnave, ktorá už mala neúmerne vysokú dotáciu oproti ostatným.


Nedostal Slovan 27 a Trnava 25? Pritom Trnava ma realnu kapacitu okolo 18 tisic. A to uz vobec nespominam Kosice, ktore dostali 15 milionov a postavili za to 2 smiesne tribuny pre 6000 divakov. 

Ale ja som rad za kazdy stadion, ktory sa postavi, kludne nech dostane kazde mesto aj 50 milionov na stadion, ja to podporim...lebo tie peniaze inak skoncia aj tak na uctoch v Dubaji alebo Svajciarsku, takze ked si niekto naivne mysli, ze sa to inak investuje do zdravotnictva, skolstva alebo infrastruktury, tak musi byt velmi naivny. Ten stadion bude aspon sluzit ludom na par desatroci.


----------



## ayoz

Pokial viem, Trnava dostala nejakých 13, ale možno jej to navýšili. Kosice dostali väčšinu z toho čo si napísal ako úver, nie dotáciu. Ale teda tie dotácie pre iné mesta boli vyslovene smiešne. 2,4 milióna naozaj pri stavbe poriadneho štadióna nikoho z biedy nevytrhne, keďže to je tak 10-15 % z výslednému sumy.


----------



## Jojco

Ak Bratislava dostala dotáciu 27 a Trnava 13 tak vzhľadom na počet obyvateľov a s tym spojené daňové odvody dostala Trnava extrémne štedrý darček od štátu.


----------



## marosss

JRBA said:


> Nedostal Slovan 27 a Trnava 25? Pritom Trnava ma realnu kapacitu okolo 18 tisic. A to uz vobec nespominam Kosice, ktore dostali 15 milionov a postavili za to 2 smiesne tribuny pre 6000 divakov.
> 
> Ale ja som rad za kazdy stadion, ktory sa postavi, kludne nech dostane kazde mesto aj 50 milionov na stadion, ja to podporim...lebo tie peniaze inak skoncia aj tak na uctoch v Dubaji alebo Svajciarsku, takze ked si niekto naivne mysli, ze sa to inak investuje do zdravotnictva, skolstva alebo infrastruktury, tak musi byt velmi naivny. Ten stadion bude aspon sluzit ludom na par desatroci.


Kosice urcite nedostali 15 milionov. Ak ano, poprosim zdroj informacii.

Náklady stavby v prvej etape sú viac ako 14 miliónov eur. Ministerstvo školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu SR poskytuje zo štátneho rozpočtu na výstavbu a technické zhodnotenie futbalového štadióna *dotáciu* vo výške *štyri milióny* eur a Ministerstvo financií SR rozhodlo o *návratnej finančnej výpomoci* vo výške *osem miliónov eur* na financovanie výstavby futbalového štadióna.
Mesto pre tento rok schvalilo dalsiu dotaciu vo vyske 1,4 miliona eur na dovybavenie a prevádzku KFA.

Takze to, co Kosice ako 2. najvacsie mesto krajiny dostalo, su presne *4* *miliony. *Naozaj porovnatelne s tym co dostala BA alebo TT.


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> 13 tisicovy stadion? Slovan mal pred covidom priemernu navstevnost na nasu ligu 6-8 tisic...podla tejto logiky by ine mesta na Slovensku mali stavat stadiony pre 2-3 tisic ludi, teda 2x tolko kolko tam chodi divakov?
> 
> p.s. Nechapem preco sa stale hovori o NFS, ked ho stat nezaplatil a vyzera, ze ani nezaplati. Slovan dostal dotaciu tak isto ako vsetky ostatne kluby na Slovensku, to je cele. Takze si postavil svoj vlastny stadion, alebo mi nieco uniklo?


Je mi jasne ze ako fanusik Slovana sa citis dotknuty. Ked Slovan je najvacsi a naslavnejsi slovensky klub a ja zadriem ze mu staci 13 tisic. Avsak v tejto teme logika neplati, ani nejake matematicke pravidlo.

Ja odkedy sledujem domaci futbal, tak si zivo spominam na nejake 3-4 zapasy za poslednych 25 rokov ktore by naplnili sucasne Tehelne Pole. Slavne derby s Trnavou v 90 rokoch, zapas s Olympiakosom v Lige Majstrov (alebo UEFA, neviem presne), a keby som v pamati pohladal tak mozno este dva tri najdem.

Nebudeme tu predsa spominat 40 tisicove navstevy na Spartu ci Vitkovice, to uz je iny svet.

Skor si spomeniem, ze v dobrych casoch(cca 2008) ked na starom tehelku bola cela hlavna tribuna kotol chodilo do 10 tisic divakov, na oslavy titulu s Neapolom 15 tisic. Na zaverecny zapas ligy so Zilinou(2002?) ked na ihrisku boli Vittek aj Mintal bolo Tehelko takmer prazdne.

A v novodobej historii? Slovan ma daleko najsilnejsi tym v lige, hrava europske pohare, hral dokonca skupinu EL. Je kazdu sezonu najvacsim kandidatom na titul, ma najvyssie ciele a stadion porovnatelny so Slaviou, Rapidom ci Ferencvarosom. To akoze 6-8 tisic divakov je nejake terno? OK, budis, na nasu ligu ano, ale potom je tam 12-14 tisic sedadiel prazdnych. Ekonomicky nerentabilnych.

Na otvaracku prislo vypredane ale obaja vieme ze polovica ludi si prisla pozriet stadion a spravit foto na insta. 

Ak bolo nutne stavat tak drahy a tak velky stadion koli par zapasom za par rokov, tak OK, rozumiem nazoru ze situacia sa moze zmenit, ze Slovan pravdepodobne kazdy rok bude hrat europu no posledne roky, a je ich vela, ma presvedcili ze to bolo zbytocne.

Skor ten stadion je alebo bude zeleznou gulou na nohe klubu. 

Inak len za blizkymi hranicami. Najvacsi cesky klub Sparta zvazuje znizit kapacitu svojho stadiona dostavanim administrativnou budovou. Banik Ostrava ktory je absolutny fanusikovsky fenomen ma stadion pre 13 tisic ludi.


----------



## MBPA

Vychadza sa z absolutne mylnej domnienky ze "Slovan potreboval stadion". Slovan nepotreboval nic. Slovan mal tri stadiony (Tehelne Pole, Inter a Artmediu) ktore de facto vsetky vlastnil Kmotrik (s malou pomocou Bajana a J&T). Momentalne nie je z tych stadionov schopny ani jeden z jedneho jedine dovodu: rovnako ako sa vypaluju amfiteatre alebo nechavaju schatrat budovy preto, aby vznikol verejny tlak na nieco nove, tak presne to iste spravili s Tehelnym polom, aby verejnost podporila tento donebavolajuci tunel.

Ak Slovan silou mocou nieco chcel, kludne mohol zrovnat zo zemou Prievoz, ten areal je dostatocne velky a vybudovat si 10-tisicovy stadion tam. Alebo ho vybudovat na ktoromkolvek pozemky na periferii Bratislavy, ktorych vlastni Kmotrik viac ako dost. Lenze tam by uz neboli take atraktivne byty a administrativna budova.

Ked hodnotite Tehelne pole, skuste si odmysliet sport, lebo ten bol ten posledny o ktory v tomto pripade islo. Bola to len zamienka. Nasledne mozno budete vidiet celu situaciu inak.

Rovnako mylne je aj tvrdenie o kulturnom stanku pre rozne dalsie eventy - koncerty ktore tam boli sa daju spocitat na prstoch jednej ruky, priestor na to absolutne ale absolutne nie je stavany a pripraveny a jedine co Kmotrik vdaka tym koncertom ziskal, bolo plnenie od poistovne za zniceny travnik, lebo aj ten bol tak slendriansky spraveny, ze stacila jedna akcia a kompletne sa menil. Viete preco? Lebo o ten travnik a sport pochopitelne pri stavbe vobec neslo.


----------



## JRBA

marosss said:


> Kosice urcite nedostali 15 milionov. Ak ano, poprosim zdroj informacii.
> 
> Náklady stavby v prvej etape sú viac ako 14 miliónov eur. Ministerstvo školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu SR poskytuje zo štátneho rozpočtu na výstavbu a technické zhodnotenie futbalového štadióna *dotáciu* vo výške *štyri milióny* eur a Ministerstvo financií SR rozhodlo o *návratnej finančnej výpomoci* vo výške *osem miliónov eur* na financovanie výstavby futbalového štadióna.
> Mesto pre tento rok schvalilo dalsiu dotaciu vo vyske 1,4 miliona eur na dovybavenie a prevádzku KFA.
> 
> Takze to, co Kosice ako 2. najvacsie mesto krajiny dostalo, su presne *4* *miliony. *Naozaj porovnatelne s tym co dostala BA alebo TT.


Ci da peniaze stat, mesto, alebo zoberie mesto uver, koho su to peniaze? Su to stale statne peniaze, iba inak pomenovane. Z coho myslis, ze sa bude splacat ten uver? Jednoducho povedane, sukromny sektor dal do stadiona 0 euro, takze 100% dal stat.


----------



## JRBA

MBPA said:


> Vychadza sa z absolutne mylnej domnienky ze "Slovan potreboval stadion". Slovan nepotreboval nic. Slovan mal tri stadiony (Tehelne Pole, Inter a Artmediu) ktore de facto vsetky vlastnil Kmotrik (s malou pomocou Bajana a J&T). Momentalne nie je z tych stadionov schopny ani jeden z jedneho jedine dovodu: rovnako ako sa vypaluju amfiteatre alebo nechavaju schatrat budovy preto, aby vznikol verejny tlak na nieco nove, tak presne to iste spravili s Tehelnym polom, aby verejnost podporila tento donebavolajuci tunel.
> 
> Ak Slovan silou mocou nieco chcel, kludne mohol zrovnat zo zemou Prievoz, ten areal je dostatocne velky a vybudovat si 10-tisicovy stadion tam. Alebo ho vybudovat na ktoromkolvek pozemky na periferii Bratislavy, ktorych vlastni Kmotrik viac ako dost. Lenze tam by uz neboli take atraktivne byty a administrativna budova.
> 
> Ked hodnotite Tehelne pole, skuste si odmysliet sport, lebo ten bol ten posledny o ktory v tomto pripade islo. Bola to len zamienka. Nasledne mozno budete vidiet celu situaciu inak.
> 
> Rovnako mylne je aj tvrdenie o kulturnom stanku pre rozne dalsie eventy - koncerty ktore tam boli sa daju spocitat na prstoch jednej ruky, priestor na to absolutne ale absolutne nie je stavany a pripraveny a jedine co Kmotrik vdaka tym koncertom ziskal, bolo plnenie od poistovne za zniceny travnik, lebo aj ten bol tak slendriansky spraveny, ze stacila jedna akcia a kompletne sa menil. Viete preco? Lebo o ten travnik a sport pochopitelne pri stavbe vobec neslo.


Toto je uplne zbytocne komentovat...stadion patri historicky na Tehelne Pole, take nonsensy, ze Prievoz, alebo periferie je zbytocne komentovat. A uz 10 rokov citam ako Kmotrikovi nejde o sport...pritom Slovan ma 10 rokov najvyssi rozpocet v lige a funguje ako jediny nas klub na profesionalnej urovni. Keby mu neslo o sport, robil by to ako Antosik, teda s minimalnymi nakladmi za ucelom predaja bieleho masa. Ten Antosik, ktoremu akoze ide o sport, a ked zacala kriza, ako prve prepustil mladeznickych trenerov, ktori robili za 500 euro a vychovali mu vsetko co predal.


----------



## marosss

JRBA said:


> Ci da peniaze stat, mesto, alebo zoberie mesto uver, koho su to peniaze? Su to stale statne peniaze, iba inak pomenovane. Z coho myslis, ze sa bude splacat ten uver? Jednoducho povedane, sukromny sektor dal do stadiona 0 euro, takze 100% dal stat.


Prepac ale ja som len vyvratil to, co si tvrdil o 15 milionoch. Ano sukromny sektor nedal ani euro, ale ten 8 milionovy uver musia splatit len a len kosicania a ide to na ich ukor, nie na ukor bratislavcana alebo trnavcana. Mam pocit, ze nevidis resp. nechces vidiet rozdiel v tych nenavratnych dotaciach pre spominane mesta.


----------



## MBPA

A o co mu prosim ta ide? O rozvoj Artmedie? Ktoru mal ako hracku len kvoli pozemkom na nabrezi? O rozvoj Slovana? Ktory ma ako hracku len kvoli pozemkom pod Pasienkami a Tehelnym polom? Myslel som ze v roku 2021 sa uz ludia nenechaju opit rozkom. Aby sme si rozumeli, Kmotrik vobec nie je blby, on ma vsetko velmi dobre spocitane, naplanovane a poistene na niekolko rokov dopredu. Plus cez sport sa celkom dobre peru prachy. Na celom svete.


----------



## Tepicko

Ze Kosice dostali 15 mil tak to pobavilo


----------



## Lukaso85

Mohli by tu zas pribudnut nejake fotky, ja dnes alebo zajtra planujem nafotit Stiavnicky a Radvan.


----------



## Lukaso85

Stiavnicky nic extra nove, na hlavnej pribudlo ozvucenie a osvetlenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

Co su tie pätky na druhej foto? Vsimol som si ich uz cez tyzden ale zase je to nejake tajomstvo co tu budeme odhalovat 2 tyzdne.


----------



## Lukaso85

Netusim. Tipujem podstavec po svetelnu tabulu


----------



## figliar

Tá svetelná je dobrý tip, zaujímavé je že na žiadnej vizualizácii nebola. Je ju treba na 1. ligu resp. na UEFA 3? Rozmýšľam či by bola lepšia za bránou alebo oproti hlavnej. Tiež by ma zaujímalo aký typ vybrali v rámci toho okliešteného rozpočtu, aby to nevyzeralo ako Nintendo v roku 1987..


----------



## ayoz

15 miliónov je oklieštený rozpocet, keď ani nerobia nové tribúny alebo strechu?


----------



## DaxTT

Rozmýšlam kde a prečo sa niekam podeli sedačky v strede malej tribúny v TT


----------



## smoger

DaxTT said:


> Rozmýšlam kde a prečo sa niekam podeli sedačky v strede malej tribúny v TT


Nie som si na 100% isty, ale pokial si dobre pamatam tak to je priestor vyhradeny pre vozickarov


----------



## JimmySK

smoger said:


> Nie som si na 100% isty, ale pokial si dobre pamatam tak to je priestor vyhradeny pre vozickarov


Áno ten priestor je vyhradený pre vozičkárov. Myslím, že cca 10 až 15 miest s doprovodom.


----------



## DaxTT

smoger said:


> Nie som si na 100% isty, ale pokial si dobre pamatam tak to je priestor vyhradeny pre vozickarov


Ďík za info, keď tak pozerám históriu fotiek na nete tak to bude ako píšeš. Sranda keď boli na tribúne ľudia tak som si to nikdy nevšimol


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> 15 miliónov je oklieštený rozpocet, keď ani nerobia nové tribúny alebo strechu?


Tak rozpočtom bolo myslené to čo reálne ostalo po uliatí podielu pre vyvolených, no ale hádam im na svetelnú tabuľu ostalo.
Inak pre info v TN pripomína aktivita na štadióne hru nášho teamu po postupe do prvej šestky. Nevidno že by sa tam niečo dialo a že by sa pohli dopredu. Teda aspoň v okolí štadióna ani nohy, pred hlavným vchodom sú nejaké unimobunky ale klub je o prácach v interiéri podozrivo ticho. Ak sa nemýlim musia do začiatku budúcej sezóny presťahovať šatne a celé zázemie tam aby boli splnené tie nové podmienky pre štadióny v sezóne 2021-2022 preto je to dosť divné.


----------



## Lukaso85

Radvan




__





Futbalový štadion MMS Radvaň, Banská Bystrica - 3 Energy - Komplexná stavebná a strojárska výroba


Komplexné riešenia v oblasti fotovoltaiky, energetiky a LED osvetlenia pre priemysel, verejný sektor aj domácnosti.




www.3energy.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

Konecne trocha pozitivnejsi pohlad na nase sportoviska


----------



## SunshineBB

Este zimny stadion, 1.NP maju vytiahnute, cize asi teraz su v urovni prveho stupna novej tribuny cca asi.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Nové info ohľadom hokeja v BB - Handzuš a Zedník sú proti prebratiu klubu Ľuptákom a hľadajú spôsob ako by klub prebrali oni (prípadne ešte s niekým).


----------



## simiKE

ale luptak ma licenciu nie ?


----------



## ayoz

Tak licencie majú kluby. BB má svoju, Detva má svoju... Detva mala svoju predať novému klubu v Prešove a jej majiteľ prevziať BB. Takto by BB prevzal niekto iný. Otázkou ale je, prečo by potom mal Lupták predávať licenciu Detvy do Prešova.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som pocul verziu ze do Presova ma ist Bystricka licencia a do Bystrice Detvianska aj s Luptakom.


----------



## ayoz

Kým nebude nejaké oficiálne vyhlásenie, tak nemá zmysel o tom nejako viac diskutovať, lebo internetom sa šíri množstvo verzií. Ja by som bol určite radšej, aby BB prebrali Handzuš so Zedníkom, pri ktorých verím, že je väčšia šanca nalákať atraktívnych sponzorov ako pri Ľuptákovi.


----------



## MBPA

ayoz said:


> Kým nebude nejaké oficiálne vyhlásenie, tak nemá zmysel o tom nejako viac diskutovať, lebo internetom sa šíri množstvo verzií. Ja by som bol určite radšej, aby BB prebrali Handzuš so Zedníkom, pri ktorých verím, že je väčšia šanca nalákať atraktívnych sponzorov ako pri Ľuptákovi.


Nejdem obhajovat Luptaka, lebo to je sedlak par excellence, ale vychadzas z absolutne zleho predpokladu. Preco si myslis ze by Zednik prilakal atraktivnejsich sponzorov? Preto, ze ti je sympaticky? Vies aky je on obchodnik? Ake ma kontakty na tych sympatickych sponzorov? Lebo ak chces pre svoje muzstvo to najlepsie a je ti jedno odkial tie peniaze idu, tak prave takych ludi ako Luptak potrebujes. Ludi, ktori vedia preprat prachy zavadovym osobam a firmam. Ak oslovis nejaku sympaticku nadnarodnu firmu, napriklad O2, ktore ma v Bystrici dost zamestnancov, tak jej je uplne jedno kto je vo vedeni z tychto dvoch, na investiciu do sportu sa pozeraju cez dost presne korporatne strategie a tabulky. Ale zato ak tam bude Luptak, tak je dost mozne ze nejaky (nazvy si vymyslam) Staving Badin alebo Drevoimpex Harmanec, budu mat vacsi zaujem stopit tam svoje peniaze.


----------



## vitacit

MBPA said:


> Nejdem obhajovat Luptaka, lebo to je sedlak par excellence, ale vychadzas z absolutne zleho predpokladu. Preco si myslis ze by Zednik prilakal atraktivnejsich sponzorov? Preto, ze ti je sympaticky? Vies aky je on obchodnik? Ake ma kontakty na tych sympatickych sponzorov? Lebo ak chces pre svoje muzstvo to najlepsie a je ti jedno odkial tie peniaze idu, tak prave takych ludi ako Luptak potrebujes. Ludi, ktori vedia preprat prachy zavadovym osobam a firmam. Ak oslovis nejaku sympaticku nadnarodnu firmu, napriklad O2, ktore ma v Bystrici dost zamestnancov, tak jej je uplne jedno kto je vo vedeni z tychto dvoch, na investiciu do sportu sa pozeraju cez dost presne korporatne strategie a tabulky. Ale zato ak tam bude Luptak, tak je dost mozne ze nejaky (nazvy si vymyslam) Staving Badin alebo Drevoimpex Harmanec, budu mat vacsi zaujem stopit tam svoje peniaze.


Lenže my ak v tejto krajine chceme robiť konečne niečo poriadne, systematické a najmä dlhodobé, tak hlavní sponzori nemôžu byť firmy, ktoré ani neskrývajú, že skrze nejakého hulváta idu prepierať prachy. Lebo takéto riešenie nemá dlhú trvácnosť. Výsledkom budú kdejaké Močenky, Báče a pod. Nerobím si ilúzie, že z veľkých nadnárodnych firiem jednorožce serú dúhu a grcajú trblietku, ale aspoň by tomu vedeli dať spoločenskú fazónu. Lebo keď sú prachy a majiteľ gadžovina, tak aj šport je gadžovina...


----------



## siravak

Tapie mafian. 
Gil y Gil mafian. 
Berlusconi mafian. 
Rus v Chelsie mafian 
Lopera mafian 
Caneda mafian 
Peniaze v PSG spinave 
......a takto by som mohol pokracovat do nekonecna. 
Cize Slovensko nie je prva ani posledna krajina kde dotuju sport mafiani. 
Takže bud "mozny" Močenok, alebo......nic. Lebo Nintendo ani PlayStation na Slovensko nepridu.


----------



## MBPA

Je pekne snivat o tom ako bude sport cisty, ale netreba zabudat na to, ze sport, stavebnictvo a IT su tri z najpouzivanejsich biznisov v ktorych sa peru peniaze. Ale trosku zle ste ma pochopili: ja taketo nieco neobhajujem a ani neobhajujem Luptaka, preto som napisal ze AK CHCES PRE MUZSTVO TO NAJLEPSIE A JE TI JEDNO ODKIAL SU PENIAZE, tak mafian je lepsi ako naivny hokejista ktory mozno ani nevie kde je sever, nie to este ako jednat s CFO nadnarodnej firmy o financnej injekcii pre svoje muzstvo - o to viac, ked toho sportovca pocas jeho aktivnej kariery zakryvala agentura ktora tieto veci riesila za neho, takze sa to nemal ani kde naucit.

Samozrejme, fandit timu za ktorym je niekto relativne cisty a nerobi podvody, je idealne. Nie je to vsak take jednoduche, taky klub najst.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak zrovna Handzus nie je naivny hokejista ale podnikatel a developer s dobrym menom v celom BB regione. A kto ho pozna osobne tak vie, ze v hlave to ma silno zrovnane a ma vynikajuce ekonomicke myslenie. Imho keby ja som potreboval utratit kopu prachov v hokeji, tak ich urcite radsej zverim Handzusovi ako Luptakovy. Na to nepotrebujem nejake ekomomicko investicne poucky. To ze v tom Miso nie je sam a zaujem ma aj Zednik je aspon z moralneho hladiska pozitivna sprava.


----------



## Lukaso85

Trosku ma prekvapilo kosenie. Chlapik musel nabehat krokov.


----------



## DaxTT

ayoz said:


> Porovnávať Borbelyho s Valabikom je úplná somarina... Borbely z toho prenosu robil zábavu na úrovni Uragánu, Valabik tomu dával úroveň aspoň blížiacu sa nejakým medzinárodným štandardom. Ale to je dlhodobé, že pri hokeji je tá úroveň oveľa vyššia. Či už ide o štúdio alebo komentátorov a hostí. Na futbale reálne len Zeman je nejaký na úrovni spolukomentátor a Mucha s Vittekom v štúdiu. Čiže repre zostava. Na ligu je to doslova odpad. Koníka nech si volajú niekde na TV Slovan (nemyslím youtube kanál Slovanu BA), tam sa hodí. Spolukomentátori tiež nič moc, aj keď Ďuriš 100x lepší ako Goffa. A stále lepšie ako uspávači hadov Hudec alebo Radolský. Problémom je, že RTVS si ale ani aké osobnosti pozvať nemá. Slovenskí ligoví hráči sú v minimálnom kontakte s médiami, takže nemôžu ako v Anglicku po konci kariéry hneď naskočiť do TV. Navyše najmä tí starší sa tvária ako keby mali patent na futbal a všetko berú osobne a vážne. V minulosti bol dobrý ako hosť v štúdiu Greško, ktorého úplne prestali volať. Ale celé to stojí na tom, že RTVS berie na ligu tých, čo sa tam prídu len ukázať a sú radi, že sú tam a nestoja veľa.
> 
> Zaujímavejšie, aj keď kvalitatívne nie lepšie, to robia na Futbalnete, kde je vždy spolukomentátorom niekto s väzbami na jeden či oba kluby. Takže síce úroveň spolukomentovania je mizerná, keďže často je to človek, ktorý sa venuje momentálna max. dedinskému futbalu, ale aspoň to ozvláštni informáciami z minulosti alebo aj zo súčasnosti, ak je v kontakte s klubom.


Neporovnaval som Borbelyho a Valabika. Napisal som svoj osobny pocit ked ich pocuvam...


----------



## siravak

Neexistuje snad ani jedna stranka na tomto fore kde by nevycapil nejaku kilometrovu totalnu ayozovinu. Zapas som sledoval aj ja na skylinku a bol standartne komentovany.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja myslim ze ako spolukomentatori su obstojni Zeman, Gresko a Valabik. U tychto troch som si zvykol ze zbytocne neskacu do hlavneho komentara a viac krat dokazu divaka upozornit na veci ktore si ako bezny konzument ani nevsimnem. Dokonca mi tito traja pridu, ze maju za sebou nejaky medialny trening vystupovania a prejavu lebo mi vlastne v nicom neprekazaju. Ten Valabik si ukradol v poslednej dobe viac medialneho priestoru, ale ak clovek nepozera take blbosti ako Chart Show tak sa toho Valabika nema kedy prejest. Aj B&B je format ktory kto nechce, nemusi ho pozerat. A kto pozera, tak zase vidi, ze v porovnani s Gaborikom je ten Valabik vystupovanim a prejavom predsa len niekde inde.

Ucast Borbelyho aj s jeho duchaplnym komentarom som nikdy nepochopil. To podla mna je a vzdy aj bol krok vedla.

Z dvojice Vittek- Mucha my tam ten Mucha na obrazovku nesedi, ani prejavom, ani vyslovnostou. Naopak ma prekvapil Vittek, pretoze ake chabe a suche boli jeho rozhovory pocas hracskej kariery tak teraz je to o mnoho lepsie.

Aby to nebolo uplne mimo. Takto delikatne vyzera vlastne bystricky stadion z vonka. Inak na zimnom stadion sa makalo aj dnes naplno, a to je sobota a sviatok.


----------



## Lukaso85

No davaju si nacas na tych Stiavnickach. Sem tam sa tam niekto moce ale neda sa povedat, ze by sa makalo.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Z dvojice Vittek- Mucha my tam ten Mucha na obrazovku nesedi, ani prejavom, ani vyslovnostou.


Vidíš, toto mi presne na Ďurišovi najviac vadilo. on tam hovoril celý čas nespisovné slová a skomolené skloňovanie, čo mi niekedy dosť trhalo uši. U komentátora bolo vidno, že je z Trnavy, keď bolo úplne zreteľne počuť, ako bojuje s tým nevysloviť Snitka ako Snytka 

A ten štadión z vonka je úbohý ako siravakove komentáre... Je mi jasné, že to takto nezostane, lebo minimálne budú nové schody a plot, ale naozaj sa bojím, ako to spravia celé. Inak hovoriť o tom ako o pohľade na štadión z vonka je podľa mňa diskutabilné, keďže vlastne vnútro ani nemá a nie je to ani pohľad na štadión, len na oplotenú kopu hliny so stromami


----------



## Azbest

ten pohlad z vonku mi velmi pripomina stary stadion cracovie krakow...takyto podobny plot tam mali okolo celeho stadiona


----------



## DaxTT

SunshineBB said:


> Ja myslim ze ako spolukomentatori su obstojni Zeman, Gresko a Valabik. U tychto troch som si zvykol ze zbytocne neskacu do hlavneho komentara a viac krat dokazu divaka upozornit na veci ktore si ako bezny konzument ani nevsimnem. Dokonca mi tito traja pridu, ze maju za sebou nejaky medialny trening vystupovania a prejavu lebo mi vlastne v nicom neprekazaju. Ten Valabik si ukradol v poslednej dobe viac medialneho priestoru, ale ak clovek nepozera take blbosti ako Chart Show tak sa toho Valabika nema kedy prejest. Aj B&B je format ktory kto nechce, nemusi ho pozerat. A kto pozera, tak zase vidi, ze v porovnani s Gaborikom je ten Valabik vystupovanim a prejavom predsa len niekde inde.
> 
> Ucast Borbelyho aj s jeho duchaplnym komentarom som nikdy nepochopil. To podla mna je a vzdy aj bol krok vedla.
> 
> Z dvojice Vittek- Mucha my tam ten Mucha na obrazovku nesedi, ani prejavom, ani vyslovnostou. Naopak ma prekvapil Vittek, pretoze ake chabe a suche boli jeho rozhovory pocas hracskej kariery tak teraz je to o mnoho lepsie.
> 
> Aby to nebolo uplne mimo. Takto delikatne vyzera vlastne bystricky stadion z vonka. Inak na zimnom stadion sa makalo aj dnes naplno, a to je sobota a sviatok.
> 
> View attachment 1439840
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439842


Tam kde zacinaju schody je alebo bude nejaky chodnik okolo tribun? Pytam sa lebo vidim, ze hned za plotom je hlavna cesta.


----------



## siravak

No ten plot je klasicka stara komunisticka ayozovina, ale co sa mi skutocne paci a je fakt ze ten stadion je doslova obklopeny prirodou. Bude to asi tym, ze zopar stadionov ktore poznam su bud priamo v meste alebo na jeho okraji. Je to taky (pre mna) zvlastny pocit kukat na futbal a za tribunou les (ci park). Co sa tyka samotnej Bystrice je to az neuveritelne ake je to krasne mesto. Sediet na namesti a nejakych 100 metrov za historickymi budovami zelena prirodna. Nedved vedel co robi, ked si pisal na nejaku servitku text "Bystrica". 
Tak isto to musi byt zazitok sediet na tribune v Trencine, vidiet na svetelnej tabuli "Trencin 4:0 Feyenord", a v pozadi osvetleny hrad....Pripada mi to ozaj pekne (a pre mna osobne) a zvlastne. Myslim si ze starsich ucastnikov fora neprekvapi moja kritika kapacity tohto stanku, a samozrejme aj tie nezmyselne stlpy na hlavnej tribune, ale po dokonceni to mozno bude sympaticke sportovisko. Snad to raz cele zastresia.


----------



## SunshineBB

DaxTT said:


> Tam kde zacinaju schody je alebo bude nejaky chodnik okolo tribun? Pytam sa lebo vidim, ze hned za plotom je hlavna cesta.


No poslednych 60 rokov to fungovalo tak, ze zo schodov si zisiel rovno na hlavnu cestu. Jediny chodnik okolo stadiona, ak sa to tak dalo nazvat bol na vrchu ovalu za poslednym radom sedaciek. Z posledneho KD vieme ze sudruhovia z SNS ani neplanovali nic s vonkajskom robit, co by v podstate znamenalo ze ten stadion by ostal v takom stave z vonka, ako vidno ja foto. Nastastie po navyseni rozpoctu idu robit aj komplet revitalizaciu okolia a ja verim, ze novy plot posunu o dva - tri metre hlbsie, a okolo celeho stadiona urobia chodnik. Problem s jeho absenciou bol aj v casoch, ked byvali vyssie navstevy, a na ceste sa miesali ludia cakajuci v rade na listky a auta ktore nesli len na futbal ale aj do sportovej haly alebo plavarne. A to je v dnesnej dobe asi fakt uz nemyslitelne.


----------



## DaxTT

SunshineBB said:


> No poslednych 60 rokov to fungovalo tak, ze zo schodov si zisiel rovno na hlavnu cestu. Jediny chodnik okolo stadiona, ak sa to tak dalo nazvat bol na vrchu ovalu za poslednym radom sedaciek. Z posledneho KD vieme ze sudruhovia z SNS ani neplanovali nic s vonkajskom robit, co by v podstate znamenalo ze ten stadion by ostal v takom stave z vonka, ako vidno ja foto. Nastastie po navyseni rozpoctu idu robit aj komplet revitalizaciu okolia a ja verim, ze novy plot posunu o dva - tri metre hlbsie, a okolo celeho stadiona urobia chodnik. Problem s jeho absenciou bol aj v casoch, ked byvali vyssie navstevy, a na ceste sa miesali ludia cakajuci v rade na listky a auta ktore nesli len na futbal ale aj do sportovej haly alebo plavarne. A to je v dnesnej dobe asi fakt uz nemyslitelne.


Budu to musiet doriesit, keby tam niekoho seklo auto, tak takyto vychod zo stadiona by potom niekoho dost mrzel


----------



## ejo

Trnavskí poslanci dali zelenú výstavbe hokejovej akadémie


Cieľom je mať v Trnave stredoškolský športový areál, ktorý bude pripravovať nielen hokejistov, ale bude slúžiť pre vzdelávanie a výchovu aj ďalších kolektívnych či individuálnych športovcov.




slovensko.hnonline.sk


----------



## matejicek

ayoz said:


> Vidíš, toto mi presne na Ďurišovi najviac vadilo. on tam hovoril celý čas nespisovné slová a skomolené skloňovanie, čo mi niekedy dosť trhalo uši. U komentátora bolo vidno, že je z Trnavy, keď bolo úplne zreteľne počuť, ako bojuje s tým nevysloviť Snitka ako Snytka
> 
> A ten štadión z vonka je úbohý ako siravakove komentáre... Je mi jasné, že to takto nezostane, lebo minimálne budú nové schody a plot, ale naozaj sa bojím, ako to spravia celé. Inak hovoriť o tom ako o pohľade na štadión z vonka je podľa mňa diskutabilné, keďže vlastne vnútro ani nemá a nie je to ani pohľad na štadión, len na oplotenú kopu hliny so stromami


A co ak to hovoril tvrdo? Minule vyslovoval niektory z komentatorov meno Nebyla ako "Ňebyla" a nepovedal som ani pol slova. Zvolo je jednoznacne najlepsi z komentatorskej zostavy na RTVS, radsej "tvrde" a objektivne komentovanie ako merciakovsky a hlavenovsky komentar v style "vsetko je jasne rozhodnute", "idu za vitazstvom", "perfektna, bezchybna jazda" a nakoniec po tychto vyrokoch vsetko konci "napokon inak".

+ milion merciakovych otravnych omacok a nezmyslov okolo kazdej banality ani nehovorim.


----------



## ayoz

Myslím, že diskutovať s tebou o vašom bývalom hlásateľovi a komentátorovi klubovej TV nemá zmysel.


----------



## matejicek

ayoz said:


> Myslím, že diskutovať s tebou o vašom bývalom hlásateľovi a komentátorovi klubovej TV nemá zmysel.


 Aha...

Mimochodom ak sme pri komentatorskej zostave, tak Hlavena sa pri komentovani tak velmi snazi nedat na javo svoje cerveno-cierne srdce, ze posobi totalne antispartakovsky a niektori (vacsina) fanusikovia Trnavy ho vyslovene neznasaju. Pritom ked este nebol znamy v RTVS chodil s Trnavou na zapasy vonku. Teda keby len to...


----------



## siravak

Chlapča to tu opat cele zaayozovalo ayozovinami.

@figliar: Nevies nahodou ako to vyzera u vas? Mam na mysli okolie z vonkajsej strany. Teda zelen, chodniky, atd? Tiez by ma zaujimalo, v akom stave sa nachadza stara tribuna.... Robili na nej nejake zaplaty, alebo ju nachali v povodnom stave? Dik za pripadne info...


----------



## SunshineBB

matejicek said:


> Aha...
> 
> Mimochodom ak sme pri komentatorskej zostave, tak Hlavena sa pri komentovani tak velmi snazi nedat na javo svoje cerveno-cierne srdce, ze posobi totalne antispartakovsky a niektori (vacsina) fanusikovia Trnavy ho vyslovene neznasaju. Pritom ked este nebol znamy v RTVS chodil s Trnavou na zapasy vonku. Teda keby len to...


To je pre mna prekvapenie, ja som o nom pocul ze bol clenom USP, ale aspon vidno ako sa dokazu menit informacie ked sa posuvaju cez kvantum ludi. Ale spravit zo trnavcana slovanistu je extrem. 

Edit: no a to jeho komentovanie ma len utvrdzovalo v mojom omyle


----------



## matejicek

SunshineBB said:


> To je pre mna prekvapenie, ja som o nom pocul ze bol clenom USP, ale aspon vidno ako sa dokazu menit informacie ked sa posuvaju cez kvantum ludi. Ale spravit zo trnavcana slovanistu je extrem.
> 
> Edit: no a to jeho komentovanie ma len utvrdzovalo v mojom omyle


 LH je Pezincan fandiaci Trnave. Tam to bolo vzdy tak 70 - 30. Vybral si tu lepsiu skupinu 😁 ale asi radsej koniec off topicom

Edit: podarilo sa mi vygoogli takyto prispevok:



__ https://www.facebook.com/102202211535628/posts/258413189247862


----------



## Football Addict

Nový Štadión AS Trenčín | Štadión na Sihoti - Slovakia [2021] 🇸🇰


----------



## figliar

Na FB sa nedávno objavili fotky z montáže sedadiel z Považskej Bystrice, myslím že tu ešte neboli... Takže tam budú sklápacie ako sa avizovalo:
















EDIT: keď tak pozerám na tú druhú fotku tak asi je to dobrá ilustrácia toho prečo sa na niektoré staršie tribúny a ovály tie sklápacie sedadlá dať nemôžu. Už tu je to len o chlp. Pri menej strmom sklone a nižších radoch to tam asi nevojde teda ak sa tam nemá sedieť ako v trabante s kolenami na ušiach.


----------



## Lukaso85

Grecky amfiteater


----------



## marosss

Rekonstrukcia sportovej haly v Bardejove:

exterier:
OBRAZOM: Športová hala, ako sme ju poznali, je minulosťou. Práce napredujú

interier:
OBRAZOM: Práce na rekonštrukcii športovej haly sa naplno rozbehli.


----------



## figliar

Najnovsie info z Presova...








Zhotoviteľ čaká, jedna vec sa zamotala. V Prešove rokovali o štadióne


Začiatok výstavby pred letom je vraj stále reálny




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## Lukaso85

Na Stiavnickach pribudli napisy UMT, J...t Bystricu, zrejme boli pomoct nejaki sprejeri z MT


----------



## Azbest

dali to na hulvata ci aspon to pekne vysrafovali ?


----------



## Lukaso85

Na hulvata ale nastastie na take mury, kt. sa zachvilu budu zateplovat.


----------



## Azbest

https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/22656241/na-presovskom-zimnom-stadione-pribudnu-nove-sedadla-za-viac-ako-370-tisic-eur.html



* Celková cena sedadiel, vrátane ich montáže, je viac ako 370-tisíc eur s DPH

* Celkovo pôjde približne o 3 700 nových sedadiel, ktoré by mali byť kompletne namontované už začiatkom jesene, teda do očakávaného štartu najvyššej hokejovej súťaže.

* Nové sedadlá musia spĺňať všetky certifikované bezpečnostné kritériá. Všetky budú v tmavočervenom odtieni a budú rozdelené do troch kategórií.

* Okrem investície do nákupu sedadiel schválili mestskí poslanci na svojom januárovom zasadnutí aj ďalších 350-tisíc eur na zabezpečenie podmienok pre možnosť návratu extraligovej hokejovej súťaže do Prešova, o ktorej sa aktuálne rokuje.


----------



## figliar

Viem že sa týmto posúvame do oblasti veľmi zložitej matematiky ale nedá mi to nespomenúť... Tých 370.000 eur je podľa mojich Matlabom podporených výpočtov pri kapacite 3.700 sedadiel presne 100 EUR na sedadlo. Som sám komu to za kus čínskeho plastu s montážou, dovozom a administratívnym hochštaplerovaním príde veľa? No ale možno by sa niekto od fachu mohol vyjadriť 
A tie dva šróby na sedadlo by im možno dobrovoľne na brigáde fanúšikovia zatiahli aj sami. Ale ak som nesprávne odhadol komplexnosť tých objednávok a prác rád sa nechám poučiť


----------



## tom17

Lukaso85 said:


> Na Stiavnickach pribudli napisy UMT, J...t Bystricu, zrejme boli pomoct nejaki sprejeri z MT


Ja tieto wannabechuliganske zaskodnicke akcie nechapem. Ideme do vedlajsieho mesta, tam niekomu posprejujeme stenu alebo sa vlameme do klubovne a corchneme vlajky, odfotime to na Facebook a tvarime sa, aki sme strasne husti a ako sme im to natreli... To uz aki smutni zivot musi niekto viest, ze ho toto vzrusuje.



figliar said:


> Viem že sa týmto posúvame do oblasti veľmi zložitej matematiky ale nedá mi to nespomenúť... Tých 370.000 eur je podľa mojich Matlabom podporených výpočtov pri kapacite 3.700 sedadiel presne 100 EUR na sedadlo. Som sám komu to za kus čínskeho plastu s montážou, dovozom a administratívnym hochštaplerovaním príde veľa? No ale možno by sa niekto od fachu mohol vyjadriť
> A tie dva šróby na sedadlo by im možno dobrovoľne na brigáde fanúšikovia zatiahli aj sami. Ale ak som nesprávne odhadol komplexnosť tých objednávok a prác rád sa nechám poučiť


Ja som MATLAB nepouzil a vyslo mi to na 1000 na sedacku, tak som uz rozpisal nahnevany koment, ze co moze na jednej sedacke stat liter a ze ci su pozlatene a v kazdej je namotnovany aj bidet, pipa a GPS. Ale potom som si to nastastie prepocital a nespravil zo seba uplneho kona 😃


----------



## Azbest

*Spoločným prvkom všetkých sedadiel bude akustická úprava zo spodnej strany sedáku....*vie mi to niekto prelozit do ludskej reci ? prve co ma napadlo bolo ze ked si clovek prdne tak to vyda pekny akusticky zvuk ale to asi nebude ono....

EDIT: ak by ste chceli dam vam sem kupnu zmluvu o dodani sedadiel na presovsky zimak


----------



## pinkfloyd91

SunshineBB said:


> Ja mam dokonca info ze vsetky rekonstrukcie vratane tejto zhltli 8 mil€. Werk Arena v Trinci co je taka vzorova arena pre slovenske kluby, moderna s kapacitou 5500 stala 700 mil Kč. To je cca 27 mil€, a to uz bolo par rokov dozadu. Dnes to kludne moze byt 30-35 mil € Netusim preco tu niekto dookola musi omielat taketo nepravdive teorie ze by sa uz davno postavil novy stadion. Mozno tak treningovu halu.
> 
> Na margo okolia, ved pisem ze cele okolie prechadza revitalizaciou. Komplet nabrezie v celom toku v meste dostava nove chodniky, cyklochodniky, vysadba novych drevin atd. Mozno by sa tam stacilo niekedy pozriet osobne alebo aspon pockat na foto po dokonceni.


Čože? WerkArena je supermoderná multifunkčná hala, v ktorej sa okrem MS v hokej konajú i koncerty a tenisové zápasy. Taký štadión by si snáď BB ani nezaslúžila. Skor sa pozrime na to, čo vybudovali v Žiari nad Hronom za 3,5mil €. Ak rekonštrukcia v BB doteraz zhltla 8mil. €, tak za toľko penazí by Banská Bystrica mohla teoreticky dostať 2x taký štadión. Čo by bolo skvelé. Takže až tak mimo to zas nie je a netáraj nezmysli. Že vraj 30 mil. € by stál štadión v zapadnutej Banskej Bystrici. Radšej 10 mil. € investujem do 60ročnej drevenice.


----------



## MBPA

Werk Arena je uplne iny level areny, to prosim fakt neporovnavajme. S tym sa Moder vyslovene hral a peniaze tam absolutne nehrali rolu. Celkovo cely hokejovy klub je ich dieta na ktorom zrovna dvakrat nesetria.


----------



## figliar

Azbest said:


> *Spoločným prvkom všetkých sedadiel bude akustická úprava zo spodnej strany sedáku....*vie mi to niekto prelozit do ludskej reci ? prve co ma napadlo bolo ze ked si clovek prdne tak to vyda pekny akusticky zvuk ale to asi nebude ono....


Toto podľa mňa bude súvisieť skôr s akustickým komfortom pre návštevníka zimného štadióna - pri sklopení a posadení na sedačku to nevydá žiadny zvuk takže to nebude rušiť ostatných. Ale vážne, zdá sa že ide o klasický oyeb pri snahe o vysúťaženie zakázky či vyargumentovanie ceny 100 eur za sedadlo nejakou tou marketingovou hantýrkou. Lebo predať ako prednosť akustické vlastnosti sedadla na starom slovenskom zimáku mi príde už trochu za hranicou vkusu aj tolerantého daňového poplatníka 
Ale myslím že na našich štadiónoch už ma nič neprekvapí, u nás by vedeli pri správnej konštelácii zdôvodniť a vyfakturovať aj prácu kuriča v amfiteátri.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mne sa ta cena nezda prestrelena. Viem si predstavit ze sedacka v zakladnej uprave nakupna cena 30-35€, farebna uprava dalsich 7-10€, montazne prvky 10€. Vsetko nakupne ceny dodavatela, ktore si vynasobi indexom 1,3 povedzme. To sme na cene cca 70€. Este bez dopravy a bez montaze pripadne aj bez technickej podpory a presunu hmot co je uplne bezna polozka. 

Mozno som prestrelil nakupnu cenu zakladnej polozky ale mna tych 100€ neprekvapilo.


----------



## SunshineBB

pinkfloyd91 said:


> Čože? WerkArena je supermoderná multifunkčná hala, v ktorej sa okrem MS v hokej konajú i koncerty a tenisové zápasy. Taký štadión by si snáď BB ani nezaslúžila. Skor sa pozrime na to, čo vybudovali v Žiari nad Hronom za 3,5mil €. Ak rekonštrukcia v BB doteraz zhltla 8mil. €, tak za toľko penazí by Banská Bystrica mohla teoreticky dostať 2x taký štadión. Čo by bolo skvelé. Takže až tak mimo to zas nie je a netáraj nezmysli. Že vraj 30 mil. € by stál štadión v zapadnutej Banskej Bystrici. Radšej 10 mil. € investujem do 60ročnej drevenice.





MBPA said:


> Werk Arena je uplne iny level areny, to prosim fakt neporovnavajme. S tym sa Moder vyslovene hral a peniaze tam absolutne nehrali rolu. Celkovo cely hokejovy klub je ich dieta na ktorom zrovna dvakrat nesetria.


Ale no. To je zase taka diskusia kto si co zasluzi. Odhliadnuc od toho ze mesto si realne zasluzit/nezasluzit nemoze nic, V Trinci Werk Arena moze stat a v Bystrici nie z akeho dovodu? To je na to nejaka tabulka? Podla akej mierky? Prizmaticke pravitko? 

Aj na Werk Arene sa setrilo, Povodny riozpocet atakoval miliardu CZK. A kto si mysli ze nie tak je naivny. Take vyjadrenia ze je to superstadion neviem ci su namieste. Je to multifunkcna hala na urovni 21. storocia . Dokonca relativne mala. Ak volame po vystavbe novych stadionov v krajskych mestach a chceme sa niekde posunut v hokeji a sporte celkovo, tak tie stadiony musia zhlnut aspon 20-25 mil € a musia byt aspon nadohlad Werk Areny aby vobec obstali v narokoch dnesnej doby. Ta supermoderna Werk Arena stale stala 3krat menej ako rekonstrukcia Nepelu pred 10 rokmi takze peniaze tu na to zjavne su. 

Kazdopadne v Bystrici za 8 mil € sa nic ine ako sa spravilo spravit ani nedalo. Bez ohladu na to ze nejaky stadionik v Ziari s kapacitou 2100 divakov stal 3,5 mil€. A niesom si isty, priznavam, ale aj v Ziari pokial viem to bola rekonstrukcia. Mozno sa mylim ale ak je to tak, tak tiez celkom odpadavaju naklady na pozemok, zakladanie stavby a velku cast projektovej dokumentacie. A ja osobne, mozno som zaujaty ale nech mi niekto realne povie v com ten stadion v Ziari je lepsi od toho v Bystrici. To je taka casta otazka na kritikov tej bystrickej budy ale uspokojivej odpovede som sa este nedockal. Preco by bolo lepsie mat v BB Ziarsky stadion ako ten co tam stoji?

Edit: este si dovolim poznamku. V BB sa tych 8 mil€ uvolnovalo postupne bezmala 10 rokov. Tu sa vsak vedu reci ako keby niekto polozil 8 melonov na stol “a pome, rekonstrukcia”. To mali akoze 10 rokov setrit, nic nerobit , skreckovat a v r. 2021 vitazoslavne postavit novy stadion? Vsak trochu realne sa na to pozerajte. Ved tu nikdy neboli ani nie su financie na novy stadion.

A Pink Floyd, bez urazky, ak v okoli Bystrice dokazes postavit novy zimak s kapacitou aspon 3 tisic ludi za 8 mil€ tak si ekonomicky kuzelnik a spravim z Teba svojho financneho poradcu.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

^^ Ja takéto diskusie volám kolotočáriny

Za 30 rokov (možno aj viac, prehlad za komunistov nemám) sa tu nepostavil nový štadión, všetko boli iba rekonštrukcie, veľakrát predražené s tunelom. Ešte tu nevznikol ani jeden nový štadión (nepočítam tréningové haly, ktoré sa v posledných rokoch zvyknú označovať štadiónmi). Štadión v Žiari je rekonštrukcia, aj ked v podstate novostavba na rovnakom pozemku, lebo z pôvodného tam veľa nezostalo. Áno štadión je pekný, ale s nízkou kapacitou. BB má (ne)výhodu, že asi ako jediný štadión je pamiatka a preto sú tie rekonštrukcie problematickejšie. Obľúbený názor nie len tu je, že by sa to malo zbúrať. Naozaj ? Naozaj chceme ísť proti pamiatkarom, ktorí májú ako jediní akú takú moc chrániť naše historické pamiatky ?

Ako píše sunshineBB tie peniaze boli uvolňované na rekonštrukciu postupne v priebehu niekoľkých rokoch. Nový štadión by sa neuveriteľne predražil, situáciu s BA obchvatom poznáme. Roky by sa vyberali pozemky kde by sa štadión staval, medzitým by si ľudia pokupovali pozemky, ktoré by s 500% prirážkou ponúkali mestu. Stálo by to všetko miliony eur, mesto by nakoniec pozemky neodkupilo, alebo by odkúpilo len časť. Následne by sa projekt zrušil a medzitým by sa hokejový štadión v BB mohol volať - polokrytá plaváreň BB.
BB neni Třinec. Treba byť realista


----------



## J1mbo

figliar said:


> Toto podľa mňa bude súvisieť skôr s akustickým komfortom pre návštevníka zimného štadióna - pri sklopení a posadení na sedačku to nevydá žiadny zvuk takže to nebude rušiť ostatných.


ja si pod akustickou upravou predstavujem skor absorbcne plochy na zlepsenie akustiky na stadione


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak Sered sa zachranila, mozu hrat dalsiu sezonu v azyle. Do kedy maju vlastne vynimku? A dufam, ze nejakym zazrakom postupi Dukla, aj ked je sympaticke ako si vedie LM ale neviem ci by bol pre FL prinosom - ani po futbalovej ani po fanusikovskej stranke.


----------



## tom17

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak Sered sa zachranila, mozu hrat dalsiu sezonu v azyle. Do kedy maju vlastne vynimku?


Bol som velmi prekvapeny, ze to nikto z kompetentnych pri oznameni o udelovani licencii nespomenul, ani sa na to nikto z novinarov neopytal. Proste dostali licenciu ako keby sa nechumelilo a nikomu to nestalo ani za komentar. Este nech daju vynimku Nitre na neplatenie vyplat hracom, a typicke slovenske licencne konanie bude ukoncene.


edit: nedalo mi to, a nasiel som si zapisnicu z licencneho zasadnutia, v ktorej je teda informacii poskromne: https://mediamanager.sportnet.onlin....4.2021_zapisnica-a-pl-zo-zasadnutia-polk.pdf

Na zasadnutie si prizvali zastupcov Senice, aby im nejake veci vyjasnili, ale od Serede nechceli ani to.


----------



## JimmySK

Neviem ci to tu bolo. Ale paradna rekonstruckcia sportovej hali v Topolcanoch


----------



## figliar

Myslím že to tu už pred pár týždňami bolo, je to určite veľmi vydarená rekonštrukcia, a farebne podľa mňa našli správny balans tj že je to dosť kontrastné ale nie gýčové. Len škoda že tak ako niekoľko ďalších arén u nás to zostáva 2+1 teda za jednou bránou je len stena. Podobne sa dá škoda povedať napr.o zimáku v Humennom čo sa tu spomínal nedávno alebo o tom v Žiline. Samozrejme že je to limitované priestorom len je škoda že soudruzi na tieto veci nemysleli. Tribúny po každej strane sú vždy plus a celá hala by mala potom pri dobrej rekonštrukcii úplne inú kvalitu.
A mimochodom ten humenský zimák by bol pri komplet uzevretom ovále a komplet rekonštrukcii aj zvonku absolútna topka. To by sa potom dalo porovnať s halami pre juniorské súťaže v zámorí. To že je v nehokejovom meste je druhá vec samozrejme.


----------



## petzav

ayoz said:


> Ten interiér je bezchybný moderný štadión?


Áno, z pohľadu diváka mu nechýba nič čo sa týka komfortu - koženkové sedadlá, nové PVC podlahy, kocka, dobré osvetlenie ľadovej plochy, prerobené WC, bufet. Ďalej nová rolba, chladenie, prerobené šatne,.. Neviem fakt akú máš predstavu o modernom hokejovom štadióne v slovenských podmienkach, navyše v okresnom meste na východe Slovenska, ale tento štadión patrí určite medzi tie nadpriemerné na Slovensku. Nelieta tam síce vzducholoď ako cez prestávky v NHL, ale tak možno u vás v BB po rekonštrukcii bude.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ten stadion na slovenske pomery nema chybu. Hlavne to ako je priestorovo benevolentne navrhnuty, divak sa tam neciti stiesnene ako napr v Nitre alebo v BB. + po poslednej rekonstrukci v tom interieri fakt najde chyby len ten, kto chyby hladat chce. Podla mna je to taky slovensky medzistupen medzi obycajnymi stadionmi (zilina, zvolen, trencin) a TOP arenami (kosice, bratislava). Nevidim dovod na kritiku.

Inak ma napadlo k tej diskusii o fasadach a celkovo o exterieroch stadionov, ze jednoduchsie ako hladat zanedbane fasady je hladat tie ktore vyzeraju dobre. Nie som zase nejaky extra znalec ale moj vypocet zacina aj konci Nepelom. Vsetko ostatne je bud stare alebo nedorobene (Kosice). Aj ked vieme ze v blizkej dobe novu tvar z vonka dostane zimaknv BB, v Trencine a teda zrejme aj v Presove.


----------



## figliar

Ešte si zabudol LM tam nedávno robili nové opláštenie ale inak je to naozaj bieda. V kluboch so starými štadiónmi boli radi ak aspoň ako tak dali z rozpočtu dokopy základné veci čo sú strecha, strojovne, šatne a hľadisko. Samozrejme fasáda má nižšiu prioritu. Inak podľa mňa by mal dobrý potenciál na vynovenie Zvolen, teda ak by sa nešetrilo na projekte a robil to niekto schopný. Tiež Žilina má zimák čo by sa dal pekne zmodernizovať.


----------



## Lukaso85

Neviem ci tu boli aj vizualizacie novej tribuny z vnutra v BB


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Ten stadion na slovenske pomery nema chybu. Hlavne to ako je priestorovo benevolentne navrhnuty, divak sa tam neciti stiesnene ako napr v Nitre alebo v BB. + po poslednej rekonstrukci v tom interieri fakt najde chyby len ten, kto chyby hladat chce. Podla mna je to taky slovensky medzistupen medzi obycajnymi stadionmi (zilina, zvolen, trencin) a TOP arenami (kosice, bratislava). Nevidim dovod na kritiku.
> 
> Inak ma napadlo k tej diskusii o fasadach a celkovo o exterieroch stadionov, ze jednoduchsie ako hladat zanedbane fasady je hladat tie ktore vyzeraju dobre. Nie som zase nejaky extra znalec ale moj vypocet zacina aj konci Nepelom. Vsetko ostatne je bud stare alebo nedorobene (Kosice). Aj ked vieme ze v blizkej dobe novu tvar z vonka dostane zimaknv BB, v Trencine a teda zrejme aj v Presove.


Ešte Crow Arena v Košiciach je celkom ok... Pozeral som ten LM a žiadne fotky, na ktorých by bolo vidno fasádu po rekonštrukcii nenašiel. Z tých čo som videl to stále vyzerá len ako nejaká stará výrobná hala s novými plechmi. Michalovce mali v pláne peknú fasádu, ale skončilo to pri omietke a sivom nátere.


----------



## CarlMartello

video tesne pred dokončením arény kde na začiatku dobre vidno aj fasádu. Ja mám z tohto štadióna dobrý dojem


----------



## JRBA

Azbest said:


> inak som nikdy nechapal na tom SNV stadione preco ma tie boky riesene tak cik cakovito....preco tam ne*ebli priamociaru stenu?  ma to nejaky hlbsi vyznam ?


Podla mna je vyborne, ze ma ten stadion prave take riesenie, lebo ho to robi unikatnym...clovek ho vidi zvnutra a hned vie, ze je to SNV. Tribuny su z kazdej strany, je to idealny stadion. Lepsie ako tie cirkusove skladacky, ktore stavame vo futbale a potom clovek ani nevie ci sedi v Nitre, alebo Poprade, alebo v cirkuse Ales.


----------



## figliar

Lukaso85 said:


> Neviem ci tu boli aj vizualizacie novej tribuny z vnutra v BB


K tomu druhému obrázku... Tá tribúna bude dobrá ale vie niekto podľa čoho navrhovali tie schodiská? Zdá sa mi že by sa to dalo narhnúť lepšie aj z hľadiska estetického aj praktického. Samozrejme ide aj o prístupy k tej vrchnej presklenej časti ale prečo je pri tom vstupe vstrede to menšie schodisko neviem. Navyše takto sú tam vľavo príliš dlhé rady sedadiel tj zo stredu bude z niektorých miest ku schodom ďaleko (tých 6-7 radov v strede). Asi by sa mi viac pozdávalo aj vizuálne aj čo do komfortu keby to menšie bolo zarovno s tým ľavým krajom tých okien a potiahnuté až dohora. Takto tam síce tam takto dali o cca 20 sedadiel viac ale to je asi jediná výhoda ktorú vidím.

EDIT: veľmi narýchlo som to zeditoval takže je to síce nič moc kvalita ale zhruba takto som myslel to usporiadanie schodov:


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Nechce sa mi tu uplne listovat forum a prvych 10 clankov z googlu mi neprinieslo odpoved na otazku, aku bude mat bystricky zimak po rekonstrukcii kapacitu? Zaroven, je tato rekonstrukcia posledna a uz sa kapacita ani vybavenie stadiona v buducnosti menit nebude?


----------



## Lukaso85

finalna kapacita sa zrejme ukaze az po skonceni rekonstrukcie ale info boli taketo: _Počet miest na sedenie sa zvýši o takmer 140, zároveň však čiastočne klesne počet miest na státie pre fanklub. Nové riešenie západnej tribúny prinesie komfortné sedenie pre 663 divákov a vznikne tiež 99 miest na státie. _
Cize kapacita bude viac menej rovnaka + max nejakych 100 miest, cize necelych 3000


----------



## SunshineBB

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Nechce sa mi tu uplne listovat forum a prvych 10 clankov z googlu mi neprinieslo odpoved na otazku, aku bude mat bystricky zimak po rekonstrukcii kapacitu? Zaroven, je tato rekonstrukcia posledna a uz sa kapacita ani vybavenie stadiona v buducnosti menit nebude?


3100, posledná


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

SunshineBB said:


> 3100, posledná


Dik za info. Je to trosku skoda, znacne to limituje potencial BB hokeja z hladiska navstevnosti, najma v play-off. Snivanie o velkych arenach za desiatky milionov nemam rad, ale takych 3500-4000 by Bystrici svedcalo a v pripadnych playoff zapasoch su do desattisice eur do klubovej kasy navyse. Na druhej strane, voci takemu Zvolenu budete mat supermoderny stanok.


----------



## SunshineBB

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Dik za info. Je to trosku skoda, znacne to limituje potencial BB hokeja z hladiska navstevnosti, najma v play-off. Snivanie o velkych arenach za desiatky milionov nemam rad, ale takych 3500-4000 by Bystrici svedcalo a v pripadnych playoff zapasoch su do desattisice eur do klubovej kasy navyse. Na druhej strane, voci takemu Zvolenu budete mat supermoderny stanok.


Suhlasim z hladiska myslienky ze mala kapacita limituje potencial, na druhej strane, BB potencial sa ukazal posledne dve sezony ked neboli vypredane niektore zapasy play off a to ak sa nemylim tak dokonca ani v semifinale. To ze na finale ma zaujem 20 tisic ludi je pekne, ale bezpredmetne kedze stadion sa nestavia koli 4-7 zapasom v sezone.

Bystrica nie je sportove mesto. Hrdime sa ze na Duklu chodievalo 10-15 tisic ludi, ale to vsade, napr aj v tej dvakrat mensej Povazskej Bystrici (bardejove, humennom, stropkove, rimavskej). Sme trojnasobny hokejovy majster ale priemerne navstevy v sezone 2 tisic ludi. Radovo mensie mesta ako Bystrica dokazali pritiahnut aj dlhodobo viac divakov a je jedno v akom sporte. Ostatne loptove sporty ani nehovorim, tie su tu na okraji zaujmu.


----------



## Lukaso85

Dukla ma sice tradiciu aj znacku ale posledne roky marketing nula bodov, fanshop nula bodov. Fanusik sa vychovava od malicka a kopec ludi v BB ani nevie ze je tu daky futbal. Staci si len pozriet kolko likeov ma napr. Podbrezova na fb a Dukla. Ale snad sa to zlepsi.


----------



## figliar

Mna prekvapilo to ze ked som si dal na FB dukly zobrazit archiv fotiek tak tam dobrych par mesiacov alebo skor rokov nebol ziadny update z rekonstrukcie Stiavniciek. OK chapem ze su tam len v prenajme a ze ten vztah s tym armadnym stadionom moze byt kontroverzny ale sakra tak by som sa aspon raz zacas snazil nabudit fanusikov na novu asi prvoligovu sezonu, aspon sem tam dat nejaky update tj uz je urobene osvetlenie, uz sa montuju sedadla atd. Takto by si mohli na socialnych sietach vychovat novu generaciu fans, neviem kde je problem. A zda sa mi to o to divnejsie ze o situacii v lige a v kadri informuju dobre, ako keby mali k tym Stiavnickam odpor alebo sa k nim necheli priznat, pritom je to sucast historie klubu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak uz je to von, HC 05 preberaju byvali hokejisti. Mena este nie su ale vsetkym v BB je jasne ze to bude asi Handzus so Zednikom. A mlady Koval ostava.

Stadion ide vraj podla harmonogramu.


----------



## 22.4.2017

figliar said:


> K tomu druhému obrázku... Tá tribúna bude dobrá ale vie niekto podľa čoho navrhovali tie schodiská? Zdá sa mi že by sa to dalo narhnúť lepšie aj z hľadiska estetického aj praktického. Samozrejme ide aj o prístupy k tej vrchnej presklenej časti ale prečo je pri tom vstupe vstrede to menšie schodisko neviem. Navyše takto sú tam vľavo príliš dlhé rady sedadiel tj zo stredu bude z niektorých miest ku schodom ďaleko (tých 6-7 radov v strede). Asi by sa mi viac pozdávalo aj vizuálne aj čo do komfortu keby to menšie bolo zarovno s tým ľavým krajom tých okien a potiahnuté až dohora. Takto tam síce tam takto dali o cca 20 sedadiel viac ale to je asi jediná výhoda ktorú vidím.
> 
> EDIT: veľmi narýchlo som to zeditoval takže je to síce nič moc kvalita ale zhruba takto som myslel to usporiadanie schodov:


Tak asi tam išlo o najtrepanie čo najväčšieho počtu sedačiek. Tvoj návrh vyzerá krajšie, ale do presklenej časti (VIPky) sa nebude chodiť cez tribúnu ale z vnútorných priestorov. Ináč na tom druhom náčrte to vyzerá, že ľavá časť nie je až tak veľká, ale bohvie ako to bude nakoniec. Mne by sa napr. páčilo keby dali tie sedačky do polkruhu, teda tie rohy by tam nebili do očí. Ale zrejme sa tam robilo čo sa dalo, aby tam bolo čo najviac sedačiek.



SunshineBB said:


> Tak uz je to von, HC 05 preberaju byvali hokejisti. Mena este nie su ale vsetkym v BB je jasne ze to bude asi Handzus so Zednikom. A mlady Koval ostava.
> 
> Stadion ide vraj podla harmonogramu.


+ Boľoš. Ale Handzuš nebude vo vlastníckej štruktúre (oficiálne)


----------



## SunshineBB

22.4.2017 said:


> + Boľoš.


Advokat ci exekutor?


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak LM moze robit projekt na dalsie tribuny ak nebude hrat v PP. Nam zase ostali len oci pre plac ako min rok


----------



## figliar

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak LM moze robit projekt na dalsie tribuny ak nebude hrat v PP. Nam zase ostali len oci pre plac ako min rok


LM ďalšie tribúny moc nepomôžu. Teraz je kapacita 1900 a aj keď dajú za brány také isté SEDy (čo nebude zas tak lacná záležitosť) dostanú sa len na cca 2700 miest tj 1300 pod limitom. A hlavne pokiaľ viem nemajú vyhrievanie, osvetlenie a x ďalších vecí takže ten Poprad bude asi najvhodnejšou voľbou. Ten ich štadión nebol moc projektovaný na 1.ligu. Nič proti nim ale podľa mňa si ako nefutbalové mesto bez štadióna podobne ako Skalica užijú svojich 15 min. slávy a dosť. Patrí sa zagratulovať k postupu ale to je asi tak všetko.
A hlavne SFZ by sa mala rozhodnúť či tie pravidlá platia naozaj alebo len naoko a či chcú mať v lige nomádov ako LM a Sereď ktorí reálne nemajú šancu v blízkej dobe hrať vo svojom meste.

Aby som nezabudol, R.I.P. Nitra. Z ligy odchádza veľmi pekný štadión pod hradom a asi na veľmi dlhú dobu. Za tejto situácie som si skoro istý že ich čaká osud Prešova. Je smutné že klub ktorý výchoval Moravčíka a ďalšie talenty dopadol v rukách mafie takto. Pre fans FC Nitra... držím vám palce, ostaňte verní svojmu klubu.

A pre BB fans... Postúpiť z baráže môže byť pri tej smole nakoniec pre vás aj vzpruha. Rád by som vynovené Štiavničky videl v lige tak to nevzdávajte a choďte vašich povzbudiť do Michaloviec či Senice.


----------



## JimmySK

Tak LM vo fortuna lige. Budu moct hrat na svojom stadióne? Alebo jednoznacne mimo svojho stadiona.


----------



## Lukaso85

Nebudu moct, zrejme budu v Poprade


----------



## tom17

Dovolím si OT: do francúzskej ligy prvýkrát v histórii postúpil Clermont, klub ktorú hráva na tomto majestátnom štadióne:


----------



## figliar

Ktovie či tie tri strany ostanú takto, predpokladám že na 1.ligu majú prísnejšie pravidlá pre štadióny. Možno SEDA zarobí aj tam


----------



## ayoz

Tak ale kapacitu to má takmer 12 tisíc divákov.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Tak co som skusil zistit od jedneho znameho co ma blizko k futbalu v LM, tak v hre su aktualne 3 az 4 varianty, kde by mohli hrat ligu.

1. Poprad 
2. Upraveny vlastny stadion - zavisi od podpory mesta, pripadnych sponzorov, ale asi by sa snazili urobit len nevyhnutne upravy (osvetlenie) a dufat v nejaku vynimku
3. RK
4. ZA

Ak nebudu hrat na domacom stadione, nebude to ono. Mikulassky futbal nema velku fanusikovsku tradiciu, takze navstevy v Poprade by boli uplne tristne, v RK mozno o malicko lepsie, ale radovo v 100kach, max do 500. Naopak viem si predstavit, ze ak by hrali doma, tak minimalne na zapasy s RK by bolo vypredane a nejaku tu 1000ku priemer by mali urcite.


----------



## 22.4.2017

tom17 said:


> Dovolím si OT: do francúzskej ligy prvýkrát v histórii postúpil Clermont, klub ktorú hráva na tomto majestátnom štadióne:
> 
> View attachment 1506431


Strašne mi to pripomína štadión v Detve:


----------



## Lukaso85

Fandim LM, postup si hlavne za to ako hrali hlavne na konci zasluzili ale neviem ci budu pre ligu prinosom. Keby mali vhodny stadion tak nepoviem ani slovo ale zase mi to pride ako dalsia Sered. No co uz ale narobime, ked krajske mesta nevedia postupit. Na buduci rok to vidim na KE alebo Podbrezovu hore.

Inak Radvan pekne napreduje, coskoro bude dokoncena hlavna budova a uz je aj umele ostvetlenie. Na druhu ligu to bude super stadionik.


----------



## ayoz

Navyše k prínosu LM pre FL treba povedať, že oni na začiatku sezóny ani nevedeli či nastúpia, lebo mali finančné problémy a nejako to narýchlo poskladali a vyšlo im to, len ak takto budú vo financovaní pokračovať, tak to bude len ďalšia Senica, Nitra alebo Michalovce... Naopak Dukla získala silných sponzorov, ktorí by pre FL mohli zabezpečiť stabilné prostredie, ale ktovie, či po prípadnej nezvládnutej baráži v klube aj zostanú. A za toto všetko môže prakticky Varga, ktorý mi svojou neohybnosťou pripomína Guľu alebo Ševelu... Teda aj keď je zle, nedokázal spraviť zmeny a hlavne posadiť Polievku.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som povedal ze Mikulasu treba zagratulovat pretoze priamy postup vybojovali na ihrisku paradnym zaverom sutaze, tak sa hra o postup. Suhlasim ze je na mieste debata ci budu alebo nebudu prinosom, ale z hodnotenim pockajme na jesen. 

Dukla postupit samozrejme moze, ale v tejto katastrofalnej forme co ich zachytila mam velke obavy aby sme v dvojzapase strelili aspon gol. Na druhej strane, Stiavnicky stoja. Takymto tempom by sme aj tak jesen zacali niekde v Podbrezovej/Ruzomberku/Ziari a to by tiez nebol ziadny prinos.


----------



## Lukaso85

no a este ze dal v najdolezitejsi zapas na hrot 17 rocneho dorastenca, pre kt. to bol druhy start v 2 lige, tiez zaujimavy krok.


----------



## MBPA

Kazdy produkt potrebuje pribeh. Pribeh Liptovskeho Mikulasa je pre popularizaciu hry ovela lepsie marketingovo uchopitelny ako postup kohokolvek ineho. To ze to liga nepreda, to je chyba ligy. Ale prave pribehy ako Leicester v lige, FC Porto v Lige majstrov, Hoffeheim a jeho postup cez niekolko lig az do Bundesligy... to vsetko su veci ktore robia sport sportom a motivuju ostatnych. Osobne si myslim ze pre region a deti v nom ma postup L.Mikulasa vyssiu pridanu hodnotu ako ligovy titul Slovanu.

Je akurat hanbou SFZ a ligy, ze z tohto nevedia viac vytazit.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Za postup dostanú 25-tisíc eur. Nie na hlavu, nie sú Slovan


Liptáci už vedia, kde by mali hrávať Fortuna ligu.




sportnet.sme.sk





Zaujímavý rozhovor, podľa neho rátajú s Popradom na domáce zápasy + chcú výnimku aby nejaké zápasy mohli odohrať doma na výnimku, ale to mi nepríde velmi reálne


----------



## ayoz

Ťažko sa ťaží z niečoho, čo sa tu deje prakticky každý rok... Teraz Liptovský Mikuláš (ktorý patril do hornej polovice tabuľky 2. ligy aj v minulých sezónach), predtým skoro Dubnica, predtým Pohronie, Sereď, Skalica, Podbrezová, Myjava, alebo ViOn.


----------



## SunshineBB

MBPA said:


> Kazdy produkt potrebuje pribeh. Pribeh Liptovskeho Mikulasa je pre popularizaciu hry ovela lepsie marketingovo uchopitelny ako postup kohokolvek ineho. To ze to liga nepreda, to je chyba ligy. Ale prave pribehy ako Leicester v lige, FC Porto v Lige majstrov, Hoffeheim a jeho postup cez niekolko lig az do Bundesligy... to vsetko su veci ktore robia sport sportom a motivuju ostatnych. Osobne si myslim ze pre region a deti v nom ma postup L.Mikulasa vyssiu pridanu hodnotu ako ligovy titul Slovanu.
> 
> Je akurat hanbou SFZ a ligy, ze z tohto nevedia viac vytazit.


Ako vzdy si cenim tvoj prispevok a skoro ako vzdy s nim nesuhlasim. Zobral si to klasicky od podlahy cez tvoj obchodno ekonomicky pohlad, to beriem a rozumiem pointe a logike ale nejako ho stale neviem napasovat na ten Liptovsky Mlkulas. Vsetka cest jeho hracom a fanusikom. Ale LM je opat dalsi klub ktory vo svojom regione oslovi 2-3 tisic ludi ktory ho realne budu pravidelne sledovat. A z nich mozno stvrtina bude chodit na zapasy do Popradu. Toto nijako nepomoze futbalovej verejnosti na Liptove ak ich tym za prve neuvidia doma, za druhe ( nechcem hodnotit pisal som to uz predtym pockajme do jesene) tento tim zrejme nebude ziadnou stukou ligy ktora by poblaznila cely region cize prirovnanie k Leicestru ci Hoffenheimu iked v mensom meritku ja trochu mimo (moj nazor). Ved ten klub mal problem nastupit do sezony a jeho postup sa rovna zazraku. Ako bude mladych hracov motivovat klub ktory bude asi na urovni Serede. Ze z hladiska marketingu v druhej lige nebol nikto vhodnejsi je tiez pre mna neprijatelny nazor. Mozno to vyznie prilis lokalpatrioticky ale v 80 tisicovom meste je 550 mladeznickych futbalistov rozdelenych do dvoch mestskych konkurencnych klubov, ktore prave v tejto chvilu stavaju v meste dve mladeznicke treningove centra. Pravdepodobne kazdy hrac z tychto akademii by chcel odstartovat ligovu karieru v drese Dukly na vyhovujucom 8 tisicovom stadione. Podla mna toto je pre rozvoj futbalu viac ako nejaky pribeh maleho aj ked sympatickeho klubu ktory vsak nedokaze oslovit v takej miere a tak isto pochybujem o dohodobych cieloch v prvej lige. A taketo podmienky cochvila ponuknu Kosice na nasobne vacsom trhu ako BB.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Viacerí sme chceli priamy postup BB (či už priami fanúšikovia BB alebo fanúšikovia ligy) a zostup napríklad takej Serede. Bohužial/bohudík sa naša liga ešte stále hrá na body. Ja im to veľmi prajem, hráčom a všetckým okolo futbalového tímu LM, všetka česť čo dokázali musia prežívať neskutočné pocity, ktoré im môžme v dobrom závidieť. 
Ale z pohľadu ligy sme stratili ďalší rok. LM bude ďalší neatraktívny súper, navyše na cudzom štadióne, ktorých už máme v lige niekolko. V LM nie su financie ani na hokej, nie to futbal. Pevne dúfam, že Dukla aspoň v baráži uspeje. Rozprávku sme počúvali aj o Seredi, Pohroní, Skalici ale ligu to nikam neposunulo.


----------



## MBPA

Sport je produkt ako ktorykolvek iny a ked ho niekto nevie robit, tak nech ho nerobi. Ja nekecam do prace mladeznickym trenerom, lebo nie som mladeznicky trener. Ale najhorsie co sa moze stat je, ked to vedenia ligy alebo klubu keca fanusik alebo futbalovy odbornik ktory ma pocit ze to vie lebo je dobry v danej problematike. Tak ako mobily nepredava odbornik na Android ktory vie ako si nastavit notifikaciu pre predpoved pocasia, ale dobry obchodnik so skusenostami z ICT biznisu.

Klub si vybojoval ucast v najvyssej sutazi preto, lebo ziskal najvacsi pocet bodov. To je najferovejsie. Dokonca je to ovela ferovejsie ako playoff alebo nejaky iny system, pretoze islo o dlhodobu sutaz.

To ze pribeh Mikulasu nevyuzije liga alebo samotny klub na lepsiu propagaciu, to je zial ich chyba. Mozes mat najsamlepsiu akademiu s tisickami hracov, ale ked to nie je zaujimave pre sponzora, tak ti tie peniaze neda pretoze pre zdraveho sponzora ktory nechce len niekde preprat prachy je dolezity return on investment.

Mikulas mozno bude fackovaci panak, ale ma neskutocnu sancu a momentum nieco spravit, je na super vlne, ma pozitivne PR v mediach, tak nech z toho vyuziju maximum.

Ja chapem ze pre ligu by bolo zaujimave aby sa tam hrali zapasy Slovan-Kosice, ale rovnako aj anglicania by chceli aby sa hrali zapasy Sheffield Wednesday-Sheffield United, alebo Sunderland-Newcastle, ale ked tam raz tie timy nie su, tak pracuju s takymi ktore tam su. Robit si srandu z maleho klubu len preto ze iny klub ma vacsi stadion a lepsie podmienky, je strasne malomestiacke. O to vacsi obdiv si ten klub zasluzi, zvlast ked ti hraci su (ak som spravne pochopil) niektori poloamateri. Dokonca byt nimi, tak by som 1.ligu hral v tomto statuse, lebo je zrejme uplne jedno ci budu profesionali alebo amateri, na celkovy ich vysledok to moze mat minialny dosah a toto moze byt ich klucovy diferenciator a hlavny selling point pri ziskavani pozitivneho PR, penazi atd atd...


----------



## ayoz

Ale LM sa nič výnimočné nepodarilo, tak ja nechápem, čo ty chceš stále predávať. Si to predstavuješ, že na Slovenskú sú zástupy sponzorov, ktorí čakajú na poloamatérsky kluby postupujúci do ligy, ktorú ani nebude hrávať doma? Čo je na príbehu LM iné, čo by ich rozlišovalo od iných malých klubov, ktoré za posledné roky postúpili do ligy?


----------



## MBPA

Ine je to, ze povodne nechceli hrat ani 2.ligu (ak som to teda spravne pochopil z medii), eliminovali take "basty" ako Bystrica, Kosice, Podbrezova, niektori hraci hravaju futbal popri zamestnani...

Proste pribeh, ktory je snom kazdeho sikovneho marketera a obchodaka, produkt ktory nema za sebou ziadne negativne PR a ktory uz o polroka nebude zaujimavy, ale prave teraz je to to momentum, ktore treba v obchode vyuzit. Samozrejme ze zastupy sponzorov nikde necakaju, ale je na vedeni klubu aby tuto story uchopilo, spravu k potencialnym sponzorom dostalo a vyuzilo z toho maximum

Pre mna je to proste vyrazne iny pribeh ako kohokolvek ineho, ale kto to vidiet nechce, tak to nevidi. Rovnako ako ja nevidim a nejdem diskutovat o tom, ci je lepsi 27-rocny pravy zalozni so skusenostami z 1.ligy alebo dravy 18-rocny odchovanec. Nevyznam sa v tom a je mi to jedno a ani by som trenerovi do toho nekecal. Ale toto pre kvalitneho salesaka prilezitost, ktora sa celkom urcite nezopakuje. A to plati aj o salesakovi z Mikulasa ako aj o salesakovi zastupujucom zaujmy SFZ atd...


----------



## ayoz

Ale to sa podarilo už aj Skalici alebo Pohroniu... a de facto aj Dubnici, ktorá potom vypadla v nezmyselnej baráži. Tie tvoje názory na futbal mi prídu ako keby si teraz vyšiel z nejakej školy marketingu a veľmi sa to snažíš uplatniť, akurát v zlom prostredí. LM neprináša do slovenského futbalu nič nové a pre ligu samotnú nič pozitívne. Však ten príbeh sa nedá predať ani v samotnom Mikuláši, keďže klub tam hrávať nebude. Ako nejaký marketér to môže skúsiť využiť, ale neviem si predstaviť, že by to fungovalo, keďže ľudia na Slovensku sú už trpaslíkov vo FL presýtení a chcú tam tradičné kluby.


----------



## JRBA

marosss said:


> v KE zatial ziadna zmena.
> View attachment 1528789


Ako tak na to pozeram, keby sa za branami urobili 2-poschodove tribuny, bol by to velmi zaujimavy stadion, aj z medzinarodneho hladiska a bol by aspon niecim svojsky. A kapacitu by mal postacujucu aj na potencialne "velke" zapasy.


----------



## Lukaso85

Stiavnicky


----------



## SunshineBB

Si ma predbehol

View attachment 1531075


View attachment 1531076


View attachment 1531077


View attachment 1531078


View attachment 1531080


View attachment 1531081


View attachment 1531082


View attachment 1531083


View attachment 1531085


View attachment 1531086


Neviem co sa deje, vidno tie fotky? Na mobile ich nevidim


----------



## siravak

Vidno iba linky. Dnes to skripe na celom fore. Aktualizacia alebo maitenance. Asi.


----------



## Lukaso85

Skus este raz, nevidno ich


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak teda este raz. RALka tartanu je 3016 co je coral red cize modry nebude ale to je asi aj dobre. Pofotíl som aj vytvory tych popletenych kvazislovanistov z martina. To je strasne dno. Zbytok fotiek ilustruje Lukasove info z predoslych postov.


----------



## DaxTT

No pekne, zelená sa ten štadión už z každej strany... Dostane sa tiež nejakej úprave oválu z vonkajšej strany? Bude treba najať záhradníka či to nejako trvalo-normálne spravia?


----------



## JaroC.

Novinky z Považskej Bystrice :


na novú tribúnu už nahodili sedačka. Vyzerajú celkom slušne.
Seda to síce nie je, ale oproti vizualizácii je to dosť veľký low-cost
výplne na zábradliach budú pravdepodobne z plexiskla, keďže na protiľahlej tribúne boli dve výplne nainštalované. Celkom zaujimavé riešenie, teda aspoň pokiaľ to bude nové, čisté a nedoškriabané
podľa najnovších vyjadrení nášho primátora sa oblúky za bránami nebudú zatrávňovať, ale v ďalšej etape sa plánuje ich prebetonovanie ako na štadione v BB.


----------



## figliar

Ďakujem za info a dobré fotky, hlavne tá posledná je super. Betón+železo >> SEDa  Mne sa viac páčila tá vizualizácia s tým zatrávnením ale z praktického hľadiska je to prebetónovanie a sedadlá na štýl BB úplne v poriadku. Ak by sa klub pozviechal a plánoval návrat do 1.ligy tak tie ovály musia mať tak či tak pripravené. A pre atletické súťaže to môže byť samozrejme tiež plus.


----------



## Raferty

Niekto tu prednedávnom ohľadom považskobystrickej o štadióna písal že strecha Je krátka a ledva zakryje jeden, dva rady. Nejak sa to zmenilo alebo to tak ostalo? Podľa fotiek to nejde moc rozlisit


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

našiel som na stránkach Liptovského Mikuláša (hokejového) kapacitu štadióna iba 3680 (800 na sedenie) ...nie je to nejako málo ? Našiel som ešte údaj (članok rok 2017) okolo 2000 divákov na sedenie, ktorý mali v pláne po reko.


----------



## figliar

Nemajú to na stránke aktualizované, to sú čísla pred rekonštrukciou. Keď si pozrieš sekciu história štadióna tak najnovšie práce sú tam z roku 1999. To je inak typické u nás, aktualizovať stránku je často nad sily klubov. Po novom by mali byť všetky alebo skoro všetky miesta na sedenie čím sa tá kapacita výrazne znížila takže to môže byť niečo cez 2000 ako spomínaš.
Mňa prekvapilo keď som si na ich stránke klikol na Partneri tak tam žiadnych nemajú. Tak rozmýšľam ako dlho môže v 30tis. meste držať samotné mesto na infúziách prvoligový futbal aj hokej a prevádzku ich štadiónov.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ja tomu tiež nechápem, ale hlavné, že zmenili logo s odkazom na výročie 90 rokov klubu. Hlavne tieto dve posledné sezóny by som do histórie ani nerátal. Radšej keby informovali o posilách alebo progresse ohľadne predaja klubu súkromníkovi. 
Aby nedopadli ako Skalica v roku 2016.


----------



## Tomas PO

Azbest said:


> takto na fotke vyzeraju tie kosicke tribuny dost mohutne ale predpokladam ze nazivo to az take velke nebude


Moj dojem je prave opacny... isiel som raz okolo a povedal som si, ze tam zakuknem ... a musim povedat, ze nazivo sa mi to zdalo vacsie ako na fotkach 🙂 ...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Konstrukciu pre stadion v PB dodava jedna firma z RK, robili aj Skalicu. 

CIPI, s.r.o. on LinkedIn: #cipi 

Nie je to najaktualnejsi post, ale lowcost z toho srsi do dialky. Ale tak pre sucasnu Povazsku to bohate staci.


----------



## vitacit

marosss said:


> v KE zatial ziadna zmena.
> View attachment 1528789


mohli to urobit tak akov chile: 









Best stadiums under 10k capacity


Hongkong, Mong Kok Stadium (6.769 )




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SunshineBB

V miernej nostalgii som zacal dnesny pracovny den pretoze sa mi na stole ocitol stary hard disk, prekutral som a nasiel som par zaberov. Mozno to nikoho nebude zaujimat ale po vcerajsom sklamani v barazi je to taky nostalgicky balzam pre dusu. Kludne tento post ignorujte. 

1. Zapas s Matadorom Puchov 29.11.2003 3:0 (z tohto uhla casto updatujeme dnesne Stiavnicky)



















2. Zapas s Ozeta Dukla Trencin 21.2.2004 5:0










3. Cerstvo vymenene sedacky 18.8.2004 




















4. Zapas so Zilinou 7.8.2004 1:1










5. Exkluzivny vyhlad na hraciu plochu na atletickom stadione. Zapas s FC Will pohar UEFA 12.8.2004 3:1










6. O cosi lepsi vyhlad, o cosi horsi vysledok v zapase s Benficou Lisabon 16.9.2004 0:3


----------



## ayoz

Dúfa, že tie gólové animácie nechajú rovnaké aj na novej obrazovke


----------



## Lukaso85

na vsetkych tych zapasoch som pravdepodobne bol osobne


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

tak Nitra nedostala licenciu ani na druhú ligu...


----------



## yuriy

ayoz said:


> Ja by som bol radšej, keby sa 2. liga hrala v Radvani, ak ten štadión spĺňa podmienky. Útulnejší, celý krytý, tribúny blízko ihriska a bude vyzerať plnší vďaka malej kapacite.


V piatok som sa bavil s delegatom, ktory bol v utorok vo Zvolene na barazi a povedal mi, ze ked nepostupite do fortuna ligy, planujete hrat druhu ligu v "Kralovej" na umelke.


----------



## SunshineBB

Cize v Radvani ... ( pre tych co nahodou nevedia)


----------



## stanley-SK

Pridam aj ja par vikendovych z Trencina..


----------



## figliar

Vďaka Stanley, tá prvá fotka... ak by ten štadión bol dokončený (čoho sa asi nedožijem) tak si ju zavesím nad posteľ 
Ale veľmi dobre ilustruje to že sme nie ani tak mesto pod hradom ako skôr mesto na rieke. A tiež to že je dôležité tú stavbu vhodne zasadiť do nízkej zástavby na Sihoti. No a tiež kvalitnú architektúru plavárne samozrejme.


----------



## Zolohoj

figliar said:


> Ak pod zaplachtovaním myslíš vonkajšie opláštenie tak to sa teraz robiť nebude, potvrdil to aj samotný klub. Bude sa robiť až po dostavaní 4-tej tribúny (ak sa niekedy toho dočkáme). Dôvodom je hlavne opotrebenie materiálu, a na 3/4 nách štadióna to asi nemá význam. Z rovnakého dôvodu podľa mňa zatiaľ nedali najvyšší rad sedadiel na novú hlavnú kt. bude oddelené od ostatných a výhradne pre skyboxy. To budú nejaké luxusnejšie kreslá a kým nie sú hotové skyboxy nemajú tam asi zmysel. Takýto stav je tam už asi mesiac, či sa niečo deje vo vnútri je ťažké odhadovať.
> Čo sa týka parkovania tých miest tam je podľa mňa dosť:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okrem dvoch parkovísk pri štadióne (asi primárne pre hostí, VIP, atď.) tam je ďalšie veľké pri plavárni, potom ďalšie 100m ďalej pri športovej hale a pri podchode na Mládežníckej tak 150m odtiaľ ďalšie. Plus ďalšie platené v centre. Podľa mňa na ligové zápasy to bude v pohode stačiť, ako je vidieť z mapy ten štadión je v širšom centre takže dosť ľudí príde aj pešo. Ak by sa podarila Európa tak možno občas to bude plné ale aj tak si myslím že na slovenské pomery je tých miest nadpriemer.


Aha, som si neuvedomil, i keď ak bude plná plaváreň alebo hala, tak to nie je celkom použiteľné. Ale asi nebude nikdy naraz plná plaváreň, hala aj štadión..


----------



## JRBA

Zolohoj said:


> ale tých parkovacích miest mi príde málo


To by som nevidel na Slovensku ako problem...tusim vsetky stadiony su priamo v meste, takze pri velkosti SK miest, na kazdy sa da ist peso alebo MHD, TN nieje v tomto vynimka. Nieje nic horsie ako zaparkovat pri stadione a potom stat po zapase pol hodinu alebo hodinu v tlacenici, ked sa vsetci motoristi rozhodnu odist.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Juraj Koval odchádza, HC 05 Banská Bystrica má nových majiteľov


Hokejový klub HC ´05 Banská Bystrica zmenil majiteľov, ale kontinuita zostane zachovaná. Novým majoritným vlastníkom trojnásobného majstra Slovenska je




sport.aktuality.sk





A ako to je s Handzušom a Zedníkom ?


----------



## 22.4.2017

"_S oboma skvelými bývalými reprezentantmi sme sa dohodli, že túto tému rozoberieme po skončení aktuálnych majstrovstiev sveta v hokeji, čiže ohľadne prevodu akcií budem s nimi v tejto diskusii pokračovať. Pre oboch zostáva naďalej priestor priameho vstupu do klubu. Záleží nám na mládeži, ideálne by bolo dať dohromady seniorský klub a mládež, ktorú má dnes pod palcom Michal Handzuš pod občianskym združením Barani. Toto občianske združenie by mohlo byť akcionárom spoločnosti HC ´05.“_ Zdroj


----------



## DaxTT

Ako chce teda Prešov získať licenciu? Detva sa natvrdo presťahuje do Prešova?


----------



## JimmySK

*Športová hala na Pasienkoch je pred rekonštrukciou, vzniknúť tu má Národné basketbalové centrum*








Yes In My Bratislava | Športová hala na Pasienkoch je pred rekonštrukciou, vzniknúť tu má Národné basketbalové centrum


Jedna z ikonických stavieb povojnovej slovenskej architektúry – športová hala na Pasienkoch, dnes známa najmä ako Eurovia Aréna – by mohla dostať nový šat. V príprave je jej rekonštrukcia, po ktorej by sa mala zmeniť na Národné basketbalové centrum. Investor označuje objekt po rekonštrukcii za...




www.yimba.sk


----------



## JRBA

JimmySK said:


> *Športová hala na Pasienkoch je pred rekonštrukciou, vzniknúť tu má Národné basketbalové centrum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes In My Bratislava | Športová hala na Pasienkoch je pred rekonštrukciou, vzniknúť tu má Národné basketbalové centrum
> 
> 
> Jedna z ikonických stavieb povojnovej slovenskej architektúry – športová hala na Pasienkoch, dnes známa najmä ako Eurovia Aréna – by mohla dostať nový šat. V príprave je jej rekonštrukcia, po ktorej by sa mala zmeniť na Národné basketbalové centrum. Investor označuje objekt po rekonštrukcii za...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yimba.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586908


Je fajn, ze zvonku to zmodernizuju, som zvedavy co planuju zvnutra, lebo tam je to podla mna velmi dobre urobene, vyhlad z tribun je dokonaly, akurat to potrebuje lepsie osvetlenie a ozvucenie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

písal som to už aj v inom threade, to naozaj nikomu nepríde zvláštne a znepokojujúce, že sa aréna ide rekonštruovať, ale stojí na pozemkoch súkromníka ? A nebolo by to prvý raz kedy stavba musela ustúpiť pre problémy s majiteľom pozemkov

Btw vedel by toto niekto odomknúť ? https://mytrnava.sme.sk/c/22672962/...ipraveni-vratit-city-arenu-mestu.html?ref=trz

Som celkom prekvapený, pretože som si myslel, že Poor už je uplne mimo Spartaka.

Vďaka


----------



## siravak

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> písal som to už aj v inom threade, to naozaj nikomu nepríde zvláštne a znepokojujúce, že sa aréna ide rekonštruovať, ale stojí na pozemkoch súkromníka ? A nebolo by to prvý raz kedy stavba musela ustúpiť pre problémy s majiteľom pozemkov
> 
> Btw vedel by toto niekto odomknúť ? https://mytrnava.sme.sk/c/22672962/...ipraveni-vratit-city-arenu-mestu.html?ref=trz
> 
> Som celkom prekvapený, pretože som si myslel, že Poor už je uplne mimo Spartaka.
> 
> Vďaka


Poór reaguje na Bročku: Sme pripravení vrátiť City Arenu mestu
Vladimír Poór tvrdí, že štadión vždy patril mestu Trnava, právo na jeho prevádzkovanie je City Arena pripravená vrátiť samospráve. Za určitých podmienok.

2. jún 2021 o 8:01 PETER BRIŠKA

Vladimír Poór a Peter Bročka. (Zdroj: fotokoláž MY)
A-|A+1
Aktivovať posielanie na e-mail
Nechajte si posielať Výber článkov z MY Trnava na e-mail.
Odber si aktivujte jedným klikom
TRNAVA. Primátor Trnavy Peter Bročka v nedávnom rozhovore pre MY Trnavské noviny povedal, že na chod futbalového štadióna mesto neprispieva a ani nebude prispievať ani cent.


VÝSTAVBA CITY ARENY NA FOTKÁCH (24 fotografií)
Zároveň dodal, že ak kompetentní nezvládajú zabezpečiť jeho chod, môžu ho samospráve kedykoľvek bezplatne vrátiť do užívania.

Krátko nato sa nám ozval Vladimír Poór, majiteľ ŽOS Trnava a spoločnosti City Arena, ktorý sa rozhodol reagovať na primátorove slová.

Futbalové mesto
Poór hneď na úvod zdôraznil, že mesto a jeho imidž do veľkej miery definuje futbal. Trnavu označil za jediné skutočne futbalové mesto na Slovensku.

„Štadión vždy patril mestu Trnava. Právo na jeho prevádzkovanie je City Arena pripravená vrátiť samospráve,“ skonštatoval Poór s tým, že keď chce mesto namiesto 250-tisíc ročne platiť 740-tisíc eur, nie sú proti.

Práve táto suma predstavuje ročné náklady na prevádzku Štadióna A. Malatinského.


PREČÍTAJTE SI TIEŽ
Syna nevidela mesiace, pochovala ho bez objatia
Čítajte
„Keď chce mesto namiesto pár stotisíc ročne platiť niekoľkonásobne viac, nie sme proti. Hoci je zvláštne, že by mesto chcelo z verejných peňazí platiť viac, keď môže platiť menej. My sme dohode o prevzatí celej prevádzky tohto mestského majetku otvorení. Samozrejme, podmienkou je korektné vysporiadanie hnuteľného majetku spoločnosti City Arena, ktorý akcionári nakúpili pre údržbu štadióna a starostlivosť o jeho návštevníkov,“ doplnil.

O akú sumu by malo ísť, bližšie nekonkretizoval.

Poór sa obáva, že Štadión Antona Malatinského a jeho investori sa opäť stanú nosnou témou predvolebného boja, komunálne voľby sú už o rok v novembri.
Obrátili sa na samosprávu

Súčasná situácia je taká, že zápasy a príjmy FC Spartak nemajú šancu vygenerovať dostatok príjmov garantujúcich bezproblémovú prevádzku štadióna. To bol hlavný dôvod, prečo sa ešte pred rokom Poór a neskôr aj majitelia Spartaku Trnava obrátili na Petra Bročku.

A z radnice dostali jasnú odpoveď. Klub teraz udržiava nový majiteľ podľa Poóra výlučne zo zdrojov súkromných subjektov.

„Spoločnosť City Arena vždy podporovala a bude podporovať trnavský futbal. Aj napriek tomu, že primátor na tento, podľa nás, verejný záujem nie je ochotný prispieť z verejných zdrojov.

No stav, keď mestský štadión a jeho prevádzku či futbalový klub Spartak Trnava financujú výlučne privátne subjekty a mesto sa odmieta podieľať na nákladoch, nie je normálny,“ skonštatoval Poór.

Peniaze do výbavy
Pripomína, že City Arena okrem investície do výstavby budov a infraštruktúry, ktoré odovzdala do mestského majetku, musela investovať ďalšie nemalé finančné prostriedky do vybavenia, techniky a iných vecí, nevyhnutných k prevádzke štadióna.

„Dnes aj tí najväčší kritici trnavskej City Areny – Štadióna Antona Malatinského potvrdia, že táto stavba prispela k rozvoju mesta a jej investor tu ani omylom nemohol byť ziskový. Ani po zarátaní akýchkoľvek súvisiacich komerčných investícií, vrátane obchodného centra,“ skonštatoval Poór.

Strata, ktorú vytvára prevádzka štadióna, sa každý rok iba prehlbuje.

Na krku iba strata
„Projekt štadióna a následná výstavba boli financované výlučne investorom a Slovenským futbalovým zväzom (SFZ). Kým zväz si postupne vyberá svoj vklad v zápasoch národného tímu, kedy peniaze zo vstupného putujú do jeho pokladnice, a neplatí nájom, mesto si zrevitalizovalo na cudzie náklady štadión a celé jeho okolie aj s infraštruktúrou, prevádzkovateľovi ostala na krku len každoročná strata,“ priznal.


PREČÍTAJTE SI TIEŽ
Leto a koncerty v Trnave? Mesto sľubuje dobroty
Čítajte
Považuje za úplne prirodzené, že by sa na tom mala podieľať aj samospráva.

„V každom inom meste, napríklad v Prešove, Trenčíne či Košiciach, tomu tak je, iba v Trnave nie,“ dodal Poór.

Na záver dodal, že spoločnosť City Arena doteraz neobdržala žiadnu oficiálnu ponuku na prevzatie prevádzky štadióna od samosprávy.

Pýtali sme sa aj Bročku
S otázkami sme sa obrátili priamo na primátora Bročku. Zaujímalo nás aj to, za akých podmienok by mesto prevzalo štadión do svojej správy, respektíve, akú sumu by bolo ochotné doplatiť.

„Mesto by podľa nášho názoru nemalo byť stranou, ktorá by mala čokoľvek doplácať,“ povedal primátor s tým, že ak prevádzka štadióna stojí približne 800-tisíc eur ročne, tak doplácať akúkoľvek sumu pri preberaní nákladov by nedávalo logiku ani zmysel.

„Zaviazali sa znášať tieto náklady počas celej pôvodne dohodnutej doby,“ doplnil Bročka. Vie si teda samospráva reálne predstaviť, že by prevzala štadión? „Vieme si predstaviť čokoľvek. Pred niekoľkými mesiacmi sa konalo stretnutie medzi zástupcami mesta a spoločnosti City Arena. Mesto je schopné viesť dialóg s akýmkoľvek subjektom,“ skonštatoval Bročka.


PREČÍTAJTE SI TIEŽ
Ako sme žili v Československu: Divadelníci zo Zelenča obehli svet
Čítajte
Pre samosprávu vraj nie je v tomto prípade primárne dôležitý profit, ale vytvorenie optimálnych podmienok pre Spartak a v neposlednom rade rozpletenie už tak zložitej pavučiny majiteľských, nájomných a ďalších vzťahov na linke mesto – štadión.

„Nechceme to však za každú cenu. Mesto svoju časť dohody dodržalo a zbaviť sa zodpovednosti tu chce niekto iný. Takže uvidíme,“ doplnil Bročka. Poór tvrdí, že v iných slovenských mestách samosprávy podporujú klub, v Trnave vraj nie. Bročka má na to iný názor.

„Každoročne podporujeme mládež Spartaka sumou 50-tisíc eur. A v posledných rokoch môžeme hovoriť o miliónoch eur, ktoré išli do výstavby umelých ihrísk na Slávii, ktoré využíva práve Spartak. Takisto mesto v plnej miere platí údržbu tejto infraštruktúry. V tom budeme pokračovať aj naďalej,“ zhrnul primátor a dodal, že vo vyššie spomenutých mestách samosprávy nepredávali pozemky pod štadión za euro.

Spartak ráta straty
„Vzhľadom na to, že máme výnimku a ako profesionálny klub môžeme vykonávať svoju činnosť, nemáme znížené náklady. Ani prevádzkové, ani mzdové, no výrazne máme oklieštené príjmy. Či už zo vstupného, sponzorské príspevky,“ uviedol Patrik Velšic, PR manažér Spartaka Trnava. Podľa portálu finstat.sk vykázala spoločnosť FC Spartak za rok 2020 stratu 492 646 eur, čo je o 33 percent viac ako rok predtým. Klub vykázal tržby 1,5 milióna eur. Výnosy Trnavy vlani presiahli 2,1 milióna eur. Na porovnanie, v roku 2018, keď Spartak vyhral titul a pôsobil v Európskej lige, udával výnosy vo výške 8,3 milióna eur.„Náklady nám neklesli, no príjmy klesli na minimum. Je to veľmi ťažké vyčísliť. Iba na vstupnom sme len za minulý rok prišli o cca 500-tisíc eur,“ odhaduje Velšic. „K tomu výpadky na bufetoch počas zápasov, sponzorskom plnení a ďalšie sekundárne straty,“ pokračuje Velšic. „Je to nezanedbateľný zásah do rozpočtu klubu, ktorý sme pocítili vo všetkých položkách a ešte dlho sa z neho môžeme spamätávať, čo môže ovplyvniť plánované napredovanie klubu v ďalších sezónach,“ predpovedá PR manažér Spartaka.⋌ (sme.sportnet.sk)

Čítajte viac: https://mytrnava.sme.sk/c/22672962/...ipraveni-vratit-city-arenu-mestu.html?ref=trz


----------



## Lukaso85




----------



## figliar

Aj s tou budovou vedľa hlavnej t.j. asi press centrom sa niečo deje? Z tej druhej fotky sa mi to zdá trochu vynovené.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ano, v podstate to postavili na novo


----------



## Lukaso85

Pri Strednej športovej škole v Banskej Bystrici postavia tréningovú hokejovú halu za viac ako dva milióny eur - Webnoviny.sk


Výstavba hokejovej aj multifunkčnej haly by mala byť realizovaná po získaní stavebného povolenia v roku 2022. Tréningová hala pre hokejovú akadémiu a multifunkčná hala by mali vyrásť pri Strednej športovej




www.webnoviny.sk


----------



## figliar

Pre Bystricu iste dobrá správa ale po prečítaní článku mi nedá nespomenúť jednu vec ohlľadom financovania. Vždy keď čítam že na niečo "prispel" samosprávny kraj (autobusy, športoviská, atď.) sa musím pousmiať. Veď práve existencia týchto celkov brzdí prísun väčšieho množstva peňazí do infraštruktúry, školstva, športovísk či zdravotníctva. Veľká časť prostriedkov ktoré by mali byť určené na samotný projekt ide totiž zbytočne na platy úradníkov, a niečo sa aj občas uleje bokom. Teraz vlastne všetko platí štát t.j. daňoví poplatníci akurát sa to premelie cez hokejový zväz a župu. Čo keby škola predložila projekt a ministerstvo školstva by jej po schválení priamo poskytlo na čerpanie finančné prostriedky na stavbu? Samozrejme to sa už dostávam k reforme verejnej správy ale chcel som na to upozorniť.


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak BBSK je zriadovatel, ja v tom nevidim problem. Skola zrejme nema take kapacity na taketo projekty.


----------



## SunshineBB

To by sme najskor potrebovali reformu skolstva aby taka bezna skola dokazala nieco viac ako len najnutnejsie veci.


----------



## Azbest

*Vstupná budova na prešovskom velodróme je obnovená *
*Mesto Prešov obnovilo vstupnú budovu na unikátnom cyklistickom velodróme. Po rekonštrukcii interiéru bola budova zateplená a pribudla aj nová fasáda.




























zdroj: **https://www.presov.sk/oznamy/vstupna-budova-na-presovskom-velodrome-je-obnovena.html*

*Zrekonštruovaná hala Prešovskej univerzity*

Rekonštrukcia odstránila poruchy obalových konštrukcií.

„V rámci nej došlo k zatepleniu obvodového plášťa a strechy, k výmene okien, k obnove kotolne, v ktorej je inštalovaná nová technológia pre výrobu tepla prostredníctvom tepelných čerpadiel. Nová technológia je využitá aj pre vzduchotechniku, klimatizáciu a rekuperáciu,“ informovala technička investičnej výstavby PU Darina Gajdárová.

Projekt riešil taktiež osadenie nových osvetľovacích telies v celej budove, riadené osvetlenie v časti nad hracou plochou a nový zdroj výroby elektrickej energie prostredníctvom fotovoltaických panelov.































zdroj: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2235...vyse-13-miliona-eur.html#storm_gallery_153633


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Humenne buduci druholigista, som zvedavy kto este, vyzera to na Namestovo, Rohoznik a Belusu.


To bude dosť zle pre 2. ligu… snáď sa tie dediny neprihlásia. Okrem Humenného nikto nemá štadión.


----------



## Lukaso85

Idealne by bolo keby vyhral v sobotu Inter v Rohozníku a postupil by. Este ma aj sancu Myjava a Vion B na ukor Beluse.


----------



## ayoz

Rakytovce už nemajú šancu prejsť cez Námestovo? Aj keď ako farma Dukly by v 2. lige spolu brat nemohli. Inak hej, Inter a Myjava by boli určite lepšie možnosti. Vráble pokial viem záujem ani nemajú.


----------



## Mr.Fiftik

SunshineBB said:


> Inak ak ma pamat neklame, tak od 2024 budu aj v Europe povinne mat klziska NHL rozmery 60(61)x26 m?
> 
> Napadlo ma to ked mame teraz dva stadiony vo faze prestavby (Presov, BB) + hore vo videu Poprad bez ladu, ci uz tie kluby ktore v dnesnej dobe idu robit nove mantinely, chladenie a vlastne komplet hraciu plochu neprejdu rovno na novy rozmer. Nikde som to nezachytil, a imho v hokeji je to velmi vyrazna zmena, aj z pohladu samotnej hry, aj z pohladu vizualu. Navyse 2 m k dobru od hracej plochy dava priestor na vybudovanie miest priamo za plexisklom za ktore sa v NHL platia neskutocne peniaze.
> 
> Navyse ak ma jedno sedenie 70 cm sirku a okolo plochy by realne vedeli urobit mozno dva rady v dlzke dokoopy100 m, to by bolo navysenie kapacity o 285 sedadiel, co je napr. v BB vyrazne cislo v pomere k celkovej kapacite stadiona.


Zmena na štadióne Slovana Bratislava. Hokej bude pre fanúšikov atraktívnejší (aktuality.sk)
Podľa tohto článku to bude povinné len pre majstrovstvá sveta a olympijský turnaj.

BTW, ak ide Ľupták do Prešova, neviete, čo bude s Kovalovcami? Podľa pôvodných info šli do Prešova oni.


----------



## JimmySK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=847085029221974


----------



## Azbest

potesilo''I CE E '' arena  inak nepoznam kriteria stadionov pre extraligu...ako to je s kockou? je vobec planovana v Presove? alebo tam su nejake vynimky?


----------



## ayoz

Jasne, že kocka nie je povinná 😀 Prečo by mala byť?




Mr.Fiftik said:


> BTW, ak ide Ľupták do Prešova, neviete, čo bude s Kovalovcami? Podľa pôvodných info šli do Prešova oni.


Mlady zostal v BB a starý mal ísť s Lútlakom do toho Prešova, ale ktovie ako to nakoniec je. Bude treba pozrieť vlastnícku štruktúru, keď už ten klub bude reálne existovať.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mr.Fiftik said:


> Zmena na štadióne Slovana Bratislava. Hokej bude pre fanúšikov atraktívnejší (aktuality.sk)
> Podľa tohto článku to bude povinné len pre majstrovstvá sveta a olympijský turnaj.
> 
> BTW, ak ide Ľupták do Prešova, neviete, čo bude s Kovalovcami? Podľa pôvodných info šli do Prešova oni.


No ja som z toho clanku praveze pochopil ze vsetko speje pomaly k rozmeru 60x26 m.

Koval junior ostava v BB, Koval senior konci v hokeji celkovo



Azbest said:


> potesilo''I CE E '' arena  inak nepoznam kriteria stadionov pre extraligu...ako to je s kockou? je vobec planovana v Presove? alebo tam su nejake vynimky?


Niekde som cital ze strecha je sice unikat ale kocku neudrzi, pod. ako v BB.


----------



## JimmySK

SunshineBB said:


> No ja som z toho clanku praveze pochopil ze vsetko speje pomaly k rozmeru 60x26 m.
> 
> Koval junior ostava v BB, Koval senior konci v hokeji celkovo
> 
> 
> 
> Niekde som cital ze strecha je sice unikat ale kocku neudrzi, pod. ako v BB.


V Prešove a na východe je všetko unikát 😃 Ale tiež mám ten pocit, že by kocku v PO neudržalo.


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> No ja som z toho clanku praveze pochopil ze vsetko speje pomaly k rozmeru 60x26 m.
> 
> Koval junior ostava v BB, Koval senior konci v hokeji celkovo
> 
> 
> 
> Niekde som cital ze strecha je sice unikat ale kocku neudrzi, pod. ako v BB.


Neostáva Koval stále v Bratislava Capitals?


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Tak Inter prehral s Rohoznikom 😞 zbohom druha liga


----------



## ayoz

Kde ju bude Rohožník hrať?


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

na SVK kľudne aj na pasienkoch, samozrejme na výnimku klasicky


----------



## Lukaso85

Rohoznik, Namestovo a Humenne. Stvrty bud Belusa alebo Myjava


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Dedina pokorila slávny klub. Prezident plakal, tréner hovoril o zázraku
A podľa článku to vyzerá, že sa chystajú do druhej ligy

Som zvedavý ako chce Inter postúpiť keď od buducej sezony môžu len dva tímyz tretej ligy.


----------



## marosss

JimmySK said:


> *V Prešove a na východe je všetko unikát* 😃


Vies prosim vysvetlit co tym myslis?


----------



## jirky

Uz to tu bolo xkrat pisane, oficialne vyjadrenie mesta je "strecha bola projektovana tak, aby kocku udrzala a je v plane ju instalovat."


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ked uz sa tu bavime o Presove, mame nejake novinky ohladne futbaloveho stadiona/predaja klubu? Nedavno som cital, ze Remeta sa zbavuje klubu a ponukol ho mesto za euro, mesto na to zareagovalo, ze ho chce kupit za trhovu cenu. Zdroj: aktuality


----------



## figliar

Zrejme myslíš tento 4 dni starý článok








Remeta ponúka Tatran Prešov za euro. Mesto chce klub kúpiť za trhovú cenu


Mesto Prešov chce odkúpiť väčšinový podiel v akciovej spoločnosti 1. FC Tatran za trhovú cenu.




sport.aktuality.sk





Inak to za euro samozrejme znamená za euro + platiť roky splátky dlžôb čo Remeta narobil 
Ale keďže sme v threade o štadiónoch, zaujímalo by ma skôr aký je tam vlastnícky / majetkový vzťah a práva Tatrana ku štadiónu tj k búraniu, pozemkom, areálu, stavbe atď. Teda či prípadný predaj ovplyvní tú výstavbu a hlavne či má Remeta nohu vo dverách ktorou to môže zablokovať.


----------



## JRBA

jirky said:


> Sunshine - to dava logiku, udrzat x ton snehu a neudrzat par 100 kil kocky.


Si si isty, ze to vazi par 100 kg? Lebo tie najtazsie v NHL vazia okolo 40 ton. Samozrejme, ze u nas nebyvaju take velke...ale zasa tiez niesu ani 100x mensie/lahsie...


Teraz pozeram, ze aj to co ma Nitra, teda taka kocku z Alieexpressu, minimalnej kvality, ma vyse 2 ton, takze u tych normalnych to bude urcite 5-10 ton a ovela viac, pokial by islo o kocky ake ma Nepela alebo Steel arena.








Pod nitriansku strechu sa zavesí nová kocka: Väčšia, no o tonu ľahšia | HokejPortal.sk


Na nitrianskom zimnom štadióne sa počas celého týždňa netrénovalo. Priestory dostali technickí pracovníci a ťažké mechanizmy.




www.hokejportal.net


----------



## SunshineBB

Ak ma pamat neklame, tak v BB bola alternativa hlinikova konstrukcia a 4 klasicke obrazovky. Nie je kocka ako kocka. Takato verzia by tych par 100 kg mohla mat.


----------



## MBPA

LED kociek su na trhu mraky. Da sa to spravit tak, ako uz bolo spomenute, ze sa spajaju primitivne styri LED obrazovky k sebe, alebo su potom profi riesenia kde ta LED kocka nema len styri panely, ale aj niekolko dalsich pridavnych panelov, vo vnutri je mnozstvo elektroniky, otocnych hlav a laserov s ktorymi sa potom robia rozne efekty. Tych moznosti je naozaj mnozstvo.

Robit v 21.storoci halu bez kocky je diletantizmus, takze snad tam nejaka bude. Na druhej strane si treba uvedomit ze tie jednoduche naozaj nie su vahovo tazke. Ale celkova vaha moze naozaj stupat do zavratnych vysok.Napriklad pri beznych stresnych systemoch ktore sa pouzivaju napriklad pri velkoplosnych LED obrazovkach vo fan zonach a podobne, tak len tato konstrukcia byva dizajnovana na cca 5 ton a to tam nie su ziadne specialne veci - castokrat je to "len" LED screen, plachty, svetla, zvuk bez nejakych specialnych koncertnych efektov.


----------



## marosss

Len doplnim ze kocka v Steel arene - *COLOSSEO JUMBOTRON *vazi 2.8 ton.

Detailnejsi popis via link:
STEEL ARENA - Technické údaje a zaujímavosti


----------



## Lukaso85

Ja som zvedavy kde bude hravat Dukla. O mesiac liga a ani jeden stadion ani zdaleka hotovy.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Ak ma pamat neklame, tak v BB bola alternativa hlinikova konstrukcia a 4 klasicke obrazovky. Nie je kocka ako kocka. Takato verzia by tych par 100 kg mohla mat.


Taku davala Nitra, iba pospajane 4 tenke obrazovky, vyzera to lahucko, ale napriek tomu to ma 2.2 tony.


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> Ja som zvedavy kde bude hravat Dukla. O mesiac liga a ani jeden stadion ani zdaleka hotovy.


Tak Zvolen zatiaľ.


----------



## figliar

Podla mna je mozne ze v Zvolene este 1 sezonu ostanu aj ked budu Stiavnicky dokoncene - budu tam mat pravdepodobne lacnejsi prenajom a kedze v 2. lige nemaju take navstevy ani prijmy z TV prenosov tipol by som si ze ostanu tam.
Ale mozno sa mylim a po navrate do BB by tam bol hlad po futbale a navstevy na Stiavnickach by im vyssi najom vykompenzovali, miestni zrejme vedia lepsie posudit.


----------



## Lukaso85

Stiavnicky - pokial by dali na krytu tribunu sedacky a namalovali ciari na ihrisko tak sa moze hrat podla mna. Len treba chciet.


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> Podla mna je mozne ze v Zvolene este 1 sezonu ostanu aj ked budu Stiavnicky dokoncene - budu tam mat pravdepodobne lacnejsi prenajom a kedze v 2. lige nemaju take navstevy ani prijmy z TV prenosov tipol by som si ze ostanu tam.
> Ale mozno sa mylim a po navrate do BB by tam bol hlad po futbale a navstevy na Stiavnickach by im vyssi najom vykompenzovali, miestni zrejme vedia lepsie posudit.


Tak to tipuješ veľmi zle... V Dukle o ničom inom nehovoria iba o návrate do BB, kde im pokojne môže prísť 5-10x viac ľudí ako do Zvolena. A na 2. ligu bude stačiť aj Radvaň.


----------



## figliar

To s tou návštevnosťou ti verím, len by ma zaujímalo koľko by platili "paušál" za zápas armáde na Štiavničkách vs Zvolen. Radvaň je ako kompromisné riešenie samozrejme ok a kapacitu by tam mali spĺňať len či stihnú za 4 týždne šatne, parkoviská atď. Ono tie požiadavky na 2. ligu nie sú až tak malé.
Podľa mňa je najpravdepodobnejší scenár že začnú vo Zvolene a niekedy na jeseň sa presunú domov. Kľúčové bude pre nich dostať sa na úvod v lige do trháku a ideálne štadión riešiť bez stresu potom.


----------



## SunshineBB

Radvan bude hotova v oktobri, tam nehrozi zaciatok sutaze. Co sa tyka Stiavniciek, ja som myslel ze MFK Dukla tam bude za 1€. Nieco sa zmenilo?


----------



## figliar

Za 1 euro bola nejaká vzájomná dohoda medzi Fk Duklou a armádou? O tom som nevedel tak potom je to ok.


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Za 1 euro bola nejaká vzájomná dohoda medzi Fk Duklou a armádou? O tom som nevedel tak potom je to ok.


To neviem, ja sa pytam. 

Mne sa zda ze to tak fungovalo. Stiavni cky defacto postavili sami obyvatelia Bystrice v r. 1959 tusim. Sami doslova nosili tehly a pracovne nastroje. Stadion patril mestu, spolu s prevelenim VTJ Brezna do BB a vznikom Dukly stadion presiel vlastne zadarmo statu. Armada s nim teraz operuje ako so svojim majetkom ale kedysi ho dostala zadarmo. Mam pocit ze ta “eurova” gentlemanska dohoda fungovala uz predtym.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Áno, Štiavničky boli postavené v rámci akcie Z v rokoch 1957-59. Ale už dávno tam futbalisti nehrali "zadarmo" - až do vypadnutia do 3. ligy malo štadión v prenájme mesto za 150 tisíc eur ročne (!). Preto vznikli plány na veľký štadión v Radvani, lebo za túto sumu sa mohla splácať pôžička na poriadny štadión a nie len nájom.

Potom pýtala armáda pôvodne 3000€ za zápas A-tímu. V roku, keď A-tím hrával 3. ligu, na hlavnom štadióne hrávali U17 a U19 (možno aj niektoré nižšie kategórie) - toto bolo zadarmo (lebo mládež).

Nakoniec došlo k nejakej dohode, bližšie info neviem, ale dosť pomohlo, že 2. liga by sa mohla hrávať aj v Radvani, armáda preto radšej vezme menej ako nič.


----------



## ayoz

To v žiadnom prípade nebolo 1 €, ale normálny vyjednaný nájom.


----------



## Adik1337

Nejaké nové info ku KFA TU


----------



## SunshineBB

22.4.2017 said:


> Áno, Štiavničky boli postavené v rámci akcie Z v rokoch 1957-59. Ale už dávno tam futbalisti nehrali "zadarmo" - až do vypadnutia do 3. ligy malo štadión v prenájme mesto za 150 tisíc eur ročne (!). Preto vznikli plány na veľký štadión v Radvani, lebo za túto sumu sa mohla splácať pôžička na poriadny štadión a nie len nájom.
> 
> Potom pýtala armáda pôvodne 3000€ za zápas A-tímu. V roku, keď A-tím hrával 3. ligu, na hlavnom štadióne hrávali U17 a U19 (možno aj niektoré nižšie kategórie) - toto bolo zadarmo (lebo mládež).
> 
> Nakoniec došlo k nejakej dohode, bližšie info neviem, ale dosť pomohlo, že 2. liga by sa mohla hrávať aj v Radvani, armáda preto radšej vezme menej ako nič.


Nebol klub az do vypadnutia do tretej ligy sukromny? Rozumiem ze ak je teraz klub meststky a zaroven mesto ako jeho majitel klubu plati najom tak to urcite nie je zadarmo. Ale za Kovacikovej ery, a to do vypadnutia do tretej ligy som bol v tom, ze ako jediny subjekt ktory dokaze stadion pravidelne vyuzivat, a zaroven do stadiona investoval tam hra zadarmo. Nebudem sa hadat samozrejme ak je to inak. Mozno si to mylim s mladezou. Kazdopadne, doteraz bol ten stadion vyuzivany na 99% len a len futbalom. Chcem verit tomu, ze po ukonceni rekonstrukcie to bude obsadene nonstop.


----------



## Lukaso85

Bol som sa vcera pozriet na Stiavnickach, neviem no vyzera to este na min. 2 mesiace. Travnik totalne vyschnuty, neviem ci to vobec polievaju, vsade bordel okolo stadiona...


----------



## SunshineBB

Lukaso85 said:


> Bol som sa vcera pozriet na Stiavnickach, neviem no vyzera to este na min. 2 mesiace. Travnik totalne vyschnuty, neviem ci to vobec polievaju, vsade bordel okolo stadiona...


Ja by som povedal ze este aj viac ako dva mesiace. Ved s vynimkou bezeckej drahy sa tam v podstate nic nerobi uz vyse mesiaca. Uz len ta revitalizacia okolia, ktoru uz musia urobit ked zhodili cele oplotenie ich zamestna min na tie dva mesiace. Stale nemaju jedinu sedacku, o socialnych zariadeniach, bufetoch a celkovo vstupov na stadion (turnikety, listky, bulletiny) ani chyru ani slychu. Ako keby ten neuspech ultmil prace, ved naco sa ponahlat. A ani ta plocha nie je zdaleka pred dokoncemim. Atleti s vynimkou rozpracovaneho povrchu vlastne nemaju este vobec nic. Pieskove doskocisko, klietka a x dalsich veci. Futbalisti okrem obligatnych branok nemaju ani striedacky.


----------



## figliar

Neviem či už majú 4 tisíc lebo oficiálne čo som našiel je to 3700 ale u nich to pôjde na rozdiel od takého Pohronia asi v pohode. Viac otáznikov je v tej 2. lige.


----------



## figliar

Inak sorry a nechcem tu s tým už moc spamovať ale som sám komu sa podľa tej smernice zdá požiadavka na 100 pohodlných VIP miest so všetkými pravidlami pre 2. slovenskú ligu ako chujovina? Ak si chce nejaký skaut v Rohožníku alebo v Námestove omrknúť talenty môže si sadnúť na lavicu a dať si klobásu a pivo z bufetu. Len aby sa nestalo že kluby vybrakované Coronou budú investovať do bastlenia VIPiek na svojich starých tribúnach. Ale ak mi niečo uniká rád sa nechám poučiť.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

100 vip miest mi na druhú ligu príde pomerne veľa. Na druhú stranu chválim SFZ, že sa snaží aby aj druhá liga mala nejakú úroveň a profesionalitu. Nemyslím si, ale že je na mieste teraz riešiť takéto veci a budú podľa mňa velmi benevolentný a v sezóne 21/22 bude nespočet výnimiek.


----------



## ayoz

Pochybujem, že na stránke majú už s novou tribúnou oficiálne info a s ňou to 4000 bude určite... Čo sa týka sektorov, to sú jednoducho 4 rôzne označenia (Sektor A, B, C, D, ...). Však také Štiavničky ich majú plnú abecedu... Jeden samozrejme musí byť sektor hostí a zrejme aj VIP. Čiže to vieš splniť aj na štadióne s jednou tribúnou.

Požiadavky na 2. ligu sú primerané tomu, že je to profesionálna liga, z ktorej sa postupuje do najvyššej súťaže. Ak na to dediny nevedia splniť požiadavky, nech tam nehrajú. Zo stretnutí 2. ligy sa už robia aj online prenosy, čiže aj na to tie štadióny musia byť vybavené. Tento rok ešte platia staré pravidlá a kvôli covidu sa to posunulo, ale dúfam, že od ďalšej sezóny už na to pôjdu tvrdo a proste buď si klub zoženie vyhovujúci štadión, zaviaže sa, že do nejakého obdobia dá ten svoj dohromady alebo tam proste nepôjde. Dohromady máme štadiónov vyhovujúcich pre 1. a 2. ligu dosť, čiže hrať je kde a ostatné mestá/kluby sa nemôžu donekonečna vyhovárať, že nemajú peniaze. Sme v 21. storočí, čiže 60+ ročné štadióny naozaj nemôžu byť tolerované naveky.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Inak náhodou nevieme o nejakom progresse štadiona v Seredi ?


----------



## figliar

Nenašiel som nič nové, ale pevne dúfam že najnovšie info ohľadom toho klubu bude že došlo k nejakej fúzii/dohode/whatever a zo Serede sa stane Nitra aj s vyhovujúcim štadiónom. Samozrejme nespochybňujem férovú súťaž ale tento klub v malom nefutbalovom meste nemôže byť nikdy pre ligu prínosom.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Nenašiel som nič nové, ale pevne dúfam že najnovšie info ohľadom toho klubu bude že došlo k nejakej fúzii/dohode/whatever a zo Serede sa stane Nitra aj s vyhovujúcim štadiónom. Samozrejme nespochybňujem férovú súťaž ale tento klub v malom nefutbalovom meste nemôže byť nikdy pre ligu prínosom.


Suhlasim s tebou na 100% ze liga by bola zaujimavejsia s Kosicami, Presovom, Bystricou, Nitrou, Petrzalkou, ci Interom a Prievidzou, ale.....momentalne je pre dobro vsetkych lepsia ziva Sered nez mrtva Nitra. Nemam ani najmensiu pochybnost o tom, ze raz ujo Darwin to opat vyselektuje tak ako to bolo ked sa futbal hral s radostou a pre radost.


----------



## ayoz

Najnovšie info? O tomto som počul tak mesiac dozadu a Nitra to poprela.


----------



## JRBA

siravak said:


> Suhlasim s tebou na 100% ze liga by bola zaujimavejsia s Kosicami, Presovom, Bystricou, Nitrou, Petrzalkou, ci Interom a Prievidzou, ale.....momentalne je pre dobro vsetkych lepsia ziva Sered nez mrtva Nitra. Nemam ani najmensiu pochybnost o tom, ze raz ujo Darwin to opat vyselektuje tak ako to bolo ked sa futbal hral s radostou a pre radost.


No neviem...kym bol Inter v lige, nikoho nezaujimal, nikto tam nechodil a ked vypadol, zrazu je kazdy nostalgicky a place za Interom. 

Kosice, Presov a BB urcite v lige chybaju.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Nechcem sa uberať týmto smerom, treba rešpektovať výsledky súťaže nech už je v lige hocikto aj keď asi všetci by sme radšej videli tradičnejšie tímy v lige.
Inter/Petržalka určite chýbajú. Aj keď Interisti už su možno Slovanisti po tých čachroch machroch so štadiónom, ale Petržalka ako priamy konkurent Slovanu v Bratislave by lige veľmi prospel. Si vezmime aké derby je v Prahe medzi Spartou a Sláviou - toto sme tu, aj keď v menšom merítku, mali aj my kedysi či už s Interom alebo Petržalkou.


----------



## eddieivo

Pár strán dozadu sa myslím riešilo, či FK Senica dostane licenciu alebo nie, tak Senica ju už má. 



FK Senica


----------



## siravak

eddieivo said:


> Pár strán dozadu sa myslím riešilo, či FK Senica dostane licenciu alebo nie, tak Senica ju už má.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Senica


Nic sa tu neriesilo. Boli to len take zo sna vykriky do tmy.


----------



## ayoz

licenciu možno hej, ale podľa všetkého nemajú káder, keďže im 15 hráčov odišlo a vraj nemôžu podpisovať nových kvôli trestu…


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ved prave teraz podpisali noveho brankara Ravasa…aky trest by to mal byt ?


----------



## siravak

Trepe ayozoviny, jak furt. Najprv siri desinformacie o licencii. Clovek mu tu jasne vycapi link na rozhovor v ktorom sa hovori presne o hoaxoch ktore hento siri, a potom sem vycapi dalsiu somarinu, ked pritom pred par dnami podpisali brankara. Namiesto toho aby radsej fotil Radvan, poti ayozoviny.

A je schopny este aj tresnut ze :"...licenciu MOZNO hej...", aj ked licenciu už davno maju. 
Neskutocne


----------



## ayoz

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Ved prave teraz podpisali noveho brankara Ravasa…aky trest by to mal byt ?


No riesi sa práve či ho vôbec podpísať mohli…


----------



## simiKE

tiez som cital vcera alebo predvcerom ze nemozu popisovat hracov a aj tych dvoch co popdpisali tak asi je to zrusene

edit:


> Senica má zákaz prestupov na dve prestupové obdobia.
> Odvrátiť ho môžu iba tak, že zaplatia dlh za Sadama Sulleya.
> Káder Senice: Šimčak, Chropovský, Niarchos, Kučera, Buchel Jakub, Buchel Filip, Duda, Addo, Piroska a Musulovič.


----------



## siravak

Predvcerom odohrali zapas proti Samorinu v tomto zlozeni :
*FK Senica:* Ravas - Kučera, Pavlík, Gáč, Šimčák - Hezoučký, Alexandr, Egert, Goncalo - Niarchos, Crosswell Striedali: Chropovský, Halabrín, F. Buchel, Duda, Mašulovič, J. Buchel, Masár, Zmajkovič, Olaote

Ich plany (mozno realne, mozno zbozne) su skoncit v prvej sestke, a nevidim ziadny dovod preco by nemali mat licenciu (ktoru už davno maju), alebo preco by nemohli odstartovat novu sezonu tak ako hociktory klub vo FL.


----------



## simiKE

tak mozno to nakoniec vyplatili..abo zatial neoficialne zapasy mozu hrat hraci ..kto vie no


----------



## siravak

Uvidime. Licenciu maju, a hracov tiez.


----------



## eMKejx

Hamsikov "green", alebo teda Jupie akademia. Umelyna, hotova ako prva, zaujimavy postup prac...


----------



## Lukaso85




----------



## SunshineBB

Ten murik na prvej fotke som si vcera vsimol a je krivy ako prsia starej zeny, vyskovo aj podorysne. To ak takto idu pokracovat po celom obvode tak pan boh s nami.


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Ten murik na prvej fotke som si vcera vsimol a je krivy ako prsia starej zeny, vyskovo aj podorysne. To ak takto idu pokracovat po celom obvode tak pan boh s nami.


A Dukla zase vo ZV. To je uz hanba tretiu sezono hrat mimo BB.


----------



## ayoz

Druhú... Ale tak to je tak, keď sa klub/mesto spoliehajú na iných, že im postavia štadión.


----------



## figliar

O farbách sedačiek sa už niečo vie? Čisto z estetického hľadiska by sa mi k tejto farbe tartanu hodila tá duklistická bordovo žltá kombinácia.

Inak keď na tej druhej fotke vidím vzdialenosť hľadiska od bežeckej dráhy... to je za tie peniaze naozaj ťažký fail a ako národný atletický štadión to asi neobstojí.


----------



## ayoz

Doteraz pri takom istom tartane boli červené a pohoda, tak snáď aj zostanú červené.


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Inak keď na tej druhej fotke vidím vzdialenosť hľadiska od bežeckej dráhy... to je za tie peniaze naozaj ťažký fail a ako národný atletický štadión to asi neobstojí.


A to je ta tragedia ze najblizsie roky nebudeme v primeranej kapacite mat nic ine okrem Stiavniciek. Ci sa nam to paci alebo nie, tento mačkopes bude nadlho centrum slovenskej atletiky. Keby aspon ta strecha.


----------



## Puki

Na tartane pribudli ciary a travnik nejak zahnieva


----------



## SunshineBB

Na Stiavnicky 2. oktobra


----------



## ayoz

Prečo každý robí screenshoty na vybitom iPhone?


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Prečo každý robí screenshoty na vybitom iPhone?


Lebo je pokrocila denna hodina


----------



## ayoz

Nie, ale vždy keď vidím screenshot z iPhonu, tak je vybitý


----------



## Lukaso85

Uz by mohli aj sedacky


----------



## Puki

Nejake rychlovky z vnutra stiavniciek.


----------



## Lukaso85

Fiha, robis tam? Nemas info kedy sa budu montovat sedacky? Pripadne neodfotil by si satne?


----------



## ayoz

Rekonštrukcia zimáku v BB aj tréningovej haly celkom napreduje.


----------



## figliar

Ten interiér Štiavničiek vyzerá prekvapujúco celkom dobre. Spomenul som si na tento rozhovor s Csányim kde vravel že pánske WC tam mali spoločnú stenu s domácou šatňou  








Chlapi na záchode počúvali, ako vrieskajú tréneri, spomína bývalý ligista


Csaba Csányi hral futbal na všetkých úrovniach, od prvej ligy až po okresnú súťaž.




sportnet.sme.sk




takže chlapi tam chodili cez prestávku počúvať ako tréneri hulákali a zdrbávali hráčov. Tak snáď sa tento zaujímavý retro prvok interiéru podarilo zachovať pre ďalšie generácie. Teda ak to nie je v rozpore s príslušnou UEFA kategóriou.


----------



## Puki

Lukaso85 said:


> Fiha, robis tam? Nemas info kedy sa budu montovat sedacky? Pripadne neodfotil by si satne?


Nerobim, len sa mi naskytla prilezitost si to rychlo pozriet a nejak som zabudol pofotit  Mozem skusit pozriet nabuduce. Podla mna sedacky budu davat coskoro, pred hlavnou branou uz vypratali stavebny material tak tam budu pravdepodobne skladovat sedacky po namontovani oplotenia...


----------



## Puki

ayoz said:


> zaujímavé, že tam mali dosť veľa naskladanych častí oplotenia, ktoré vyzeralo ako dočasné, tak snáď to tam neplánujú dávať do betónu ako trvale.


Je to oplotenie tribun










Edit sorka za double post


----------



## ayoz

Ako z diaľky to vyzerá lepšie, ale na takej malej tribúne sa to nedá spraviť úplne plynulo.


----------



## caicoo

na futbal nič moc, ale na atletiku budete mat v BB top stadion na Slovensku


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Nie je ten “chodnik” pomerne uzky? A ked sa daju do poslednej rady sedačky tak tam bude este menej miesta.


----------



## marosss

Starú halu čaká veľká rekonštrukcia: Z Angels arény bude moderný stánok. Zhltne to 3 milióny!


----------



## eMKejx

Lukaso85 said:


> Bufet bude na streche tej malej.budovy?


myslim si ze to nebude jediny bufet na stadione, ale prave tam robili dvaja robosi (madarsky hovoriaci), to bola jedina informacia ktoru som od nich dostal k stadionu... (ci budu na vrchu nejake zabradlia dookola, alebo ci nevedia preco sa tak montuju sedacky na stadione nevedeli).


----------



## figliar

eMKejx said:


> ci nevedia preco sa tak montuju sedacky na stadione nevedeli


Viem asi ako si to myslel, ale aj tak prvé čo ma po prečítaní tohto napadlo bolo že my tu riešime prečo mozaika a ono to možno ani mozaika nemá byť len to ukladajú tak ako berú tie sedadlá z kopy


----------



## siravak

Mne osobne sa tie farby "do stratena" velmi nepacia, ale teraz sa už mozme tesit len z toho ze to bude nove a ciste.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som vzdy bol zastanca jednofarebneho riesenia napr. s napisom alebo aspon striedania farieb podla sektorov, hlavne pri takychto nizsich tribunach lebo 8-9 radov je na taketo mozaiky malo, na druhej strane z tychto foto som usudil, ze ked uz sa rozhodli pre takyto styl, vyzera to celkom dobre. Som zvedavy na hlavnu tribunu. Uz by asi bola skoda ak by tam nepokracovali v podobnom style. Prejst od komplet bordovej dole az do komplet zltej hore by mohlo vyzerat celkom dobre.

Ved co, prvoligovy futbal sa tam nebude hrat este dlho.  Varga ma v zapase s KE ultimatum, dufam ze to hraci pustia lebo tento pan pri vsetkej ucte ku vsetkemu co dokazal je dobry ta na 5 miesto v II.lige pretoze nedokaze zvladat klucove chvile a striedania v zapase.


----------



## ayoz

Hlavná určite nebude pokračovať týmto štýlom, keďže tam budú VIP sedačky, ktoré určite nebudú obyčajné plastové a skôr budú jednej farby. Ani Tehelné pole alebo MOL Arena ich nemajú v štýle štadióna. Otázkou je skôr čo tie sektory okolo VIP, ale je to vcelku jedno, lebo v telke hlavná tribúna aj tak nebude a aj fotky a podobne sa robia skôr od hlavnej tribúny. Takže pokojne môže mať aj sivé sedačky a nejako to štadiónu neublíži. Niežeby farba sedačiek bola najväčším, problémom toho štadióna.


----------



## siravak

Výstavba štadióna v Prešove sa stále nezačala. Na ťahu nie je Protimonopolný úrad


Čaká sa na doplnenie podkladov a oficiálnu žiadosť.




sportnet.sme.sk





Dalsie mesto ktore je doslova bicovane neprajnikmi sportu.....


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> Ja som vzdy bol zastanca jednofarebneho riesenia napr. s napisom alebo aspon striedania farieb podla sektorov, hlavne pri takychto nizsich tribunach lebo 8-9 radov je na taketo mozaiky malo, na druhej strane z tychto foto som usudil, ze ked uz sa rozhodli pre takyto styl, vyzera to celkom dobre. Som zvedavy na hlavnu tribunu. Uz by asi bola skoda ak by tam nepokracovali v podobnom style. Prejst od komplet bordovej dole az do komplet zltej hore by mohlo vyzerat celkom dobre.
> 
> Ved co, prvoligovy futbal sa tam nebude hrat este dlho.  Varga ma v zapase s KE ultimatum, dufam ze to hraci pustia lebo tento pan pri vsetkej ucte ku vsetkemu co dokazal je dobry ta na 5 miesto v II.lige pretoze nedokaze zvladat klucove chvile a striedania v zapase.


Varga cele zle, bol som v Ziari na zapase a reakcia na vyvoj zapasu nula bodov. Tiez "posili" co si vybral vobec nenahradili tych co odisli (Laksik, Starsi, Vujosevic). Kojnok krce v 70 minute, inak slaby ako caj. Pisoja je typ ako Kupcik, veelmi pomaly. Jedine Sulc nieco zahral a vyborne mlady Hanes. Inak Wilweber a Luptak sa motaju popri sebe a nevedia prihrat na viac ako 2 metre a vsetko im trva strasne dlho. Tuto sezonu to vidim do 5 miesta.


----------



## ayoz

Za Laksika prišiel Sulc, pričom tam nie je ani čo nahradzovať, Laksik na viac ako lavicku v 2. lige nemal a to platí aj o Šukcovi, za Vujosevica prišiel Depetris, akurát za Staršieho neprišla žiadna náhrada (ale to bol tiež hráč max. na lavičku). Problém je, že odisli 4 hráči na krídlo a neprišiel žiadny.


----------



## 22.4.2017

Šulc zďaleka nie je náhrada za Laksika, je to iný typ hráča. Laksik má v pohode na druhú ligu, akurát je typ na nakopávané lopty, zakryť si ju a tak... akurát to sa skôr hodí do mužstva, ktoré sa pohybuje v tabuľke nižšie. V baráži proti Senici keď nastúpil, tak sa to ukázalo, zahral veľmi dobre. A možno by hral aj lepšie, keby zároveň nepracoval ako cestár. A nehovorím o tom, že v momentálne forme je Šulc úplne biedny, za celý zápas spravil 1 šprint, ostatok odflákol...

Ale Starší hráč max na lavičku? Veď dal 11 gólov, použiteľný aj v obrane, strede poľa aj v útoku, urobí kopec čiernej roboty, nevypustí jediný súboj. Pre mňa bol jeden z top hráčov Dukly minulý rok.

Ale Varga hrozne, to súhlasím, prehrávať o gól a dať dole dvoch útočníkov a miesto nich jedného útočníka a jedného obrancu...


----------



## ayoz

Banskobystrické mestské štadióny zo stránky primátora:


----------



## figliar

Škoda tej Radvane, dobrá lokalita, keby to plánoval a navrhoval niekto so schopnosťou "vidieť za roh" tak by sa celé to športovisko pripravilo na možný upgrade pre prípadné využitie ako štadión 1.ligy. Teraz je tam po strane ihriska jedna veľká budova, oproti 5 radovka a to isté za jednou bránou. S tým okrem búrania nespravia už nič. Za tie isté peniaze sa dala postaviť jedna plnohodnotná 2.000 tribúna s Vipkami a celým zázemím. Funkciu by to na tréningy či mládežnícke turnaje plnilo rovnako dobre a bola by tam možnosť to pri vhodnej konštelácii rozšíriť na 4-8k štadión. Ale je zrejmé že u nás sa týmto spôsobom neuvažuje.


----------



## SunshineBB

4 rovnake foto ale vsak nebudem trocharit, viac sa z toho kopceka ani vycarovat neda.

Vyzera to dobre.


----------



## siravak

Otvorili ho pred vyše polstoročím. Do extraligy sa vráti vynovený štadión


Práce prebiehajú aj počas tréningov.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## Zolohoj

siravak said:


> Otvorili ho pred vyše polstoročím. Do extraligy sa vráti vynovený štadión
> 
> 
> Práce prebiehajú aj počas tréningov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sportnet.sme.sk


A tá fasáda sa bude robiť? Z vonku to je stále otrasné.


----------



## Azbest

ak sa nemylim fasada je planovana v druhej etape rekonstrukcie co v preklade po presovsky znamena nie nebude sa robit


----------



## Tepicko

Mohli by to aspon oblepit nejakym plagatom ako v Poprade napr. Vyzera to strasne.


----------



## figliar

Pri takto nevkusnej fasáde je ako dočasné riešenie možné to čo spravili u nás v TN s jedným komunistickým hotelom pri priore - urobiť z toho jeden veľký billboard, okrem presklenej plochy samozrejme. Čiastočne by to riešilo aj propagáciu zápasov a klub by mal nejaké peniaze z reklamy.


----------



## roboSF1987

Krátko ku kontrolnému dňu z FB page VŠC Dukla:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=972419963322970


----------



## eMKejx

1:12 Forest Gump


----------



## ayoz

Nie sú medzery medzi sedačkami nejaké veľké?


----------



## Lukaso85

Aj mne sa zda


----------



## SunshineBB

Ako to myslite? Sedacky medzi sebou alebo medzery medzi jednotlivymi sektormi?

Edit: uz vidim, medzi sedackami. Mozno su mensie ako predtym a musia dodrzat nejaku osovu vzdialenost. Inak by sa v ramci sektoru vopchali mozno este dva stlpce co je 16 sedaciek a pri 20 sektoroch 320 miest na sedenie.


----------



## DaxTT

Medzery tam potrebujú, aby sa medzi sedačky pohodlne zmestil zmeták keď tam napadá lístie...


----------



## ayoz

Odvážne myslieť si, že to niekto niekedy bude zametať 😀


----------



## SunshineBB

Vsetko treba hejtovat?


----------



## ayoz

Na rekonštrukcii Štiavničiek? Áno.


----------



## SunshineBB

Mozno by pomohlo nie zmierit sa ale akceptovat stav v akom sa nachadzame pretoze inak niet potesenia zo zivota.


----------



## ayoz

Hejtovanie Štiavničiek mi na potešení zo života neuberá, takže nebudem prestávať. Ak je raz niečo tunel a BB ako jediné krajské mesto nebude mať moderný a ani prekrytý štadión ani po rekonštrukcii, tak na to treba upozorňovať. Bohužiaľ, vedenie nášho mesta je neschopné a zbabelé a len čaká, čo za neho spravia iní. Ak sa raz ukázalo, že Štiavničky nebudú spĺňať ani základné požiadavky na moderný futbalový štadión, malo prísť s vlastným projektom tak, ako to zvládli v Košiciach, Prešove alebo Nitre. Výsledkom tohto celého je, že BB bude mať zbytočne veľký, nevyužiteľný a nemoderný atletický štadión a zbytočne malý a teda nevyužiteľný futbalový štadión. Fanúšikovia v každom prípade prehrali.


----------



## DaxTT

SunshineBB said:


> Vsetko treba hejtovat?


Prepáč ak si môj príspevok takto vnímal. Neviem kde a ako inak by som vyjadril svoje absolútne sklamanie nad takto zbytočne zmarenou šancou na poriadnu rekonštrukciu štadióna. Takého ktorý si to zaslúžil a kvôli pár poloprimátom to vyzerá teraz takto. Možno pred 20 rokmi by som tlieskal paprčami, teraz sorry nedá sa.


----------



## SunshineBB

DaxTT said:


> Prepáč ak si môj príspevok takto vnímal. Neviem kde a ako inak by som vyjadril svoje absolútne sklamanie nad takto zbytočne zmarenou šancou na poriadnu rekonštrukciu štadióna. Takého ktorý si to zaslúžil a kvôli pár poloprimátom to vyzerá teraz takto. Možno pred 20 rokmi by som tlieskal paprčami, teraz sorry nedá sa.


Ale ja som reagoval na ayoza.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Najhoršie na tom celom je to, že nikto iný okrem SSC a možno pár fanúšikov, nikto tento stav verejne nehejtuje/nekritizuje. Žiadne kritické hlasy nejakého média (aktuality, sme, dennikn atď. ), nik kto by tlačili do prípadného zastrešenia projektu. A hlavne jediná informácia kde sa o tomto ludia dozvedeli bol Jarov FB (alebo jeho tlačovka vysielaná cez FB, už si nepamätám) čo kľudne mohol byť len taký výkrik do tmy. Pokiaľ ich niekto nebude tlačiť tak sa štadión nikdy nezastreší, pretože očividne všetci sú spokojní s tým ako to je.


----------



## Lukaso85

WC na Štiavničkách  radšej mali dať všetky stromy dole okolo.


----------



## ayoz

Hej no, rekonštrukcia sa trochu natiahne. Ale aspoň sa pekne ukázalo ako na nič to celé je. Príde silnejší vetrík a je po štadióne. Za 15 miliónov. Ktovie koľko z toho zobrala ta unimobunka. Len škoda, že nepopadali všetky tie stromy a smerom na štadión. Pripadne aj strechu na hlavnej neodfuklo.


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak nemyslim si, ze kvoli jednej unimo sa rekonstrukcia natiahne, vymenia za novu...
Do konca augusta ma byt hotovo podla toho videa okrem oplotenia.


----------



## marosss

Je zarazajuce, ze v 21. storoci v krajskom meste s dlhou a bohatou atletickou tradiciou sa rekonstruuje stadion, ktory bude mat WC pre divakov v unimobunkach. Taketo unimobunky sa zvyknu pouzivat ako docasne riesenie napr. pocas festivalov, alebo inych akcii a nie ako trvale riesenie na stadione. Ak toto niekomu pride normalne, tak uz potom ozaj neviem. O inych kuriozitach tejto rekonstrukcie nehovoriac.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ano suhlas a ta fotka po nocnej burke to cele vystihuje ake je to cele absurdne.


----------



## Juraj1987

Neviete niekdo čo sa deje na štadione na Sihoti ? Už dlhší čas to stojí, deje sa niečo vôbec vovnútri ?


----------



## Lukaso85

robertu82 said:


> do psej matere. Veď keď sa pozriem na fotky starých a nových štiavničiek, ja tam zásadný rozdiel nevidím. To vážne kúpa 8000 plastových sedačiek a kozmetické úpravy stáli 15 mil euros ?


tak zase az take kozmeticke upravy to neboli, novy tartan, novy travnik, umele vyhrievanie, novy treningovy stadion, nove osvetlenie ... ale ano je to stale malo


----------



## SunshineBB

Koncepcia sa sice nezmenila, ale zasadne sa toho zmenilo dost. Od techniky cez povrchy az po komplet prerobenu hlavnu.


----------



## figliar

@robertu82 hlavne je komplet prerobené vnútro hlavnej tribúny, samozrejme stále je to SNSacky tunel to je bez debaty.

@Juraj1987 bol som na oboch domácich zápasoch, zvonka nič nové. Či konečne začali robiť v novej hlavnej aspoň šatne nikto nevie, klub už tradične neinformuje. Na parkovisku pri novom hlavnom vchode sú nejaké kontajnery a občas sa tam niekto mihne tak rozmýšľam že sa skúsim spýtať nabudúce. Ak nie robotníkov tak v pokladni pri kúpe lístkov, tam by mohli vedieť.


----------



## siravak

Pred chvilockou som videl v spravach ze zajtra zacnu s rekonstruciou stadiona Lokomotivy Kosic kvoli prichodu papeza, ktorý sa tam ma sretnut s mladezou. 
Viete o tom niekto nieco?


----------



## Lukaso85




----------



## ayoz

Tie medzery medi sedačkami sú snáď 2x širšie ako predtým... Ešte trochu väčšia medzera a mohli by to byť prakticky schody.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ale do konca septembra to asi nestihaju, vonku este kopec roboty.


----------



## SunshineBB

Z tej krasnej podorysnej fotky jedneho miesta na sedenie zacinam mat pocit ze nemali dostatok sedaciek a tak to rozhodil na covidovo odstupovy štýl. Este budeme prekvapeny ked zahlasia final kapacitu 5 tisic. Nemam chut ani energiu pocitat to. Teoreticky by stacilo prist na stadion, spocitat kolko je sedaciek v spodnom rade po celom obvode ovalu, vynasobit krat 8 a pripocitat cca 1700-1900 hlavnu.


----------



## DaxTT

SunshineBB said:


> Z tej krasnej podorysnej fotky jedneho miesta na sedenie zacinam mat pocit ze nemali dostatok sedaciek a tak to rozhodil na covidovo odstupovy štýl. Este budeme prekvapeny ked zahlasia final kapacitu 5 tisic. Nemam chut ani energiu pocitat to. Teoreticky by stacilo prist na stadion, spocitat kolko je sedaciek v spodnom rade po celom obvode ovalu, vynasobit krat 8 a pripocitat cca 1700-1900 hlavnu.


Mám pocit, že tie odstupy sedaciek aj celkom zodpovedajú vizualizáciám. Ako analytik by som spočítal počet sedaciek na vizuále a v skutočnosti. Kdovie možno by aj vyšiel tvoj odhad... A to sa mi určite nechce, viem lepšie stráviť čas. Čo je mi ale čudné je, že sa v tejto megastavbe žiadny investigatívny novinár nevŕta. Mal by tému na pár mesiacov..


----------



## JRBA

Lukaso85 said:


> View attachment 2003288


Ten rozostup sedaciek je super...pripomina mi to JuEsEj, kde ma clovek vsade vacsi komfort. Lepsie ako nohy stlacene ludmi sediacimi okolo.


----------



## ayoz

Toto je nový štadión v USA, tak neviem čo ti na tom môžu pripomínať Stiavnicky.


----------



## J1mbo

ja by som za tymi rozostupmi sedaciek ziadnu konspiraciu nehladal. jednak su tie sedacky znacne minimalisticke, podla mna tie americke na ayzovom obrasku su ovela sirsie same o sebe a treba si hlavne uvedomit, ze tie sedacky su kladene v obluku a asi koli vizualnej stranke je rovnaky pocet sedaciek v najnizsom rade aj v najvyssom. rozdiel v dlzke obluka v najnizsom a najvyssom rade v ramci jedneho sektora moze kludne aj meter. takze ked v najnizsom rade by boli tie rozostupy najmensie pripustne, tak v hornom rade budu tie rozostupy ovela vacsie


----------



## ayoz

Ale tie sedačky boli do oblúka aj predtým a aj na Lukasovych fotkách vidno, že ta medzera medzi nimi je rovnaká vo všetkých radoch.

Kazdopadne ťažko sa to počíta, keďže tie sektory sú inak veľké ako predtým. Napr. tie oproti oproti hlavnej boli 24 sedačiek v 9 radoch, teraz je to len 22 sedačiek v 9 radoch. To je o 40 sedačiek menej na ten sektor.


----------



## J1mbo

ayoz said:


> Ale tie sedačky boli do oblúka aj predtým a aj na Lukasovych fotkách vidno, že ta medzera medzi nimi je rovnaká vo všetkých radoch.


omg, samozrejme ze medzera rovnaka v kazdom rade nieje, lebo v obluku to fyzikalne ani nie je mozne, ak je rovnaky pocet sedaciek v radoch a sedacky su priamo za sebou


----------



## SunshineBB

J1mbo said:


> omg, samozrejme ze medzera rovnaka v kazdom rade nieje, lebo v obluku to fyzikalne ani nie je mozne, ak je rovnaky pocet sedaciek v radoch a sedacky su priamo za sebou


Ta kruhova vysec v ramci jedneho sektora spodny a vrchny rad je minimalny rozdiel co sa tyka dlzky v obluku. Zanedbatelny. To co popisujes by sme mohli mozno pozorovat v nejakom privatnom greckom amfiteatriku pre par ludi. Tu mas ten obluk s priemerom cca 90 metrov spodny rad.


----------



## J1mbo

SunshineBB said:


> Ta kruhova vysec v ramci jedneho sektora spodny a vrchny rad je minimalny rozdiel co sa tyka dlzky v obluku. Zanedbatelny. To co popisujes by sme mohli mozno pozorovat v nejakom privatnom greckom amfiteatriku pre par ludi. Tu mas ten obluk s priemerom cca 90 metrov spodny rad.


tak som si to teda nakreslil a autocade.. podla gugl earth ma ten obluk priemer cca 115 metrov. rady som nakreslil s odstupom 1 meter. na stvrtkruhu je rozdiel medzi dlzkou prveho a osmeho radu skoro 11 metrov. v spodnom rade bude ta medzera medzi sedackami o dakych 5 cm uzsia ako v hornom rade na fotke. mozno aj viac ako 5 cm, kolko tam je radov sa mi pocitat nechce


----------



## SunshineBB

J1mbo said:


> tak som si to teda nakreslil a autocade.. podla gugl earth ma ten obluk priemer cca 115 metrov. rady som nakreslil s odstupom 1 meter. na stvrtkruhu je rozdiel medzi dlzkou prveho a osmeho radu skoro 11 metrov. v spodnom rade bude ta medzera medzi sedackami o dakych 5 cm uzsia ako v hornom rade na fotke. mozno aj viac ako 5 cm, kolko tam je radov sa mi pocitat nechce


Mne sa AutoCAD otvarat nechcelo, tak som zvolil len taku akrobaticku dedukciu  tych 5 cm nie je tak vela , vzdy zvacsenie 6 mm kazdym radom, to v podstate znamena ze aj v spodnom je este dost velky rozostup. Ak tie sedacky davali presne nad seba.


----------



## Jojco

Nemohol by niekto priamo na štadióne s pravítkom odmerať tie medzery v spodnom a vrchnom rade?


----------



## Azbest

Alebo poproste panov robotnikov ci nezmeraju medzery medzi sedadlami pre chlapcov zo SSC fora..ze im pekne dakujeme


----------



## Azbest

kto toto dovolil ze sa na hracej ploche moze *ebnut reklama len tak......este cakam kedy to prestrcia aj do futbalu,basketbalu,volejbalu a pod....uz som sa tu parkrat nad tym rozculoval ked som to videl v TV a musel som cely hokej vypnut ved tam nebolo vidiet ani puk...


----------



## ayoz

Však v Európe je to úplne bežné už roky, nerozumiem, prečo sa and tým stále ľudia pohoršujú. Ale na druhú stranu nerozumiem ani tomu, prečo sa niečo také niekedy povolilo a zrovna v športe, kde sa puk šmýka väčšinu času po hracej ploche a mal by byť čo najviditeľnejší. A teda, že len v hokeji je to tak, v iných halových športoch nie.


----------



## eMKejx

Azbest said:


> kto toto dovolil ze sa na hracej ploche moze *ebnut reklama len tak......este cakam kedy to prestrcia aj do futbalu,basketbalu,volejbalu a pod....uz som sa tu parkrat nad tym rozculoval ked som to videl v TV a musel som cely hokej vypnut ved tam nebolo vidiet ani puk...


v USA ak sa nemylim tak na NFL byva na hracej ploche reklama


----------



## Azbest

ayoz said:


> Však v Európe je to úplne bežné už roky, nerozumiem, prečo sa and tým stále ľudia pohoršujú. Ale na druhú stranu nerozumiem ani tomu, prečo sa niečo také niekedy povolilo a zrovna v športe, kde sa puk šmýka väčšinu času po hracej ploche a mal by byť čo najviditeľnejší. A teda, že len v hokeji je to tak, v iných halových športoch nie.


to ze vsade to je bezne neznamena ze je to tak spravne...



eMKejx said:


> v USA ak sa nemylim tak na NFL byva na hracej ploche reklama


nazivo tam asi tie reklamy nemaju ale pridavaju ich mozno virtualne v TV prenosoch tak ako napr. v F1ke....aj ked si pamatam jeden poharovy zapas u nas kde Dajto to skusalo tiez...










edit: v NHLke asi pred 2 rokmi povolili po dlhych rokoch dalsie pridanie reklam na ploche a to v rohoch ale musia byt mensie ako tie v strednom pasme...


----------



## ayoz

Ja nehovorim, že to je správne, len nechápem, prečo sa pri každom obrázku ladu so sponzormi všetci rozčuľujú ako keby to videli prvýkrát.


----------



## Lukaso85

Kuknite si cesku ligu, tam ani puk nevidno pre reklamy


----------



## MBPA

V dnesnej dobe je tragediou organizatorov, ze sa tam tie reklamy vobec davaju. A taktiez tragediou inzerentov, ze pri tak smiesnych cenach nie su schopni zaplatit reklamu na celu plochu kde bude iba na jednom mieste ich logo a nebudu sa tlacit na lade s dalsimi 15 inzerentami.

Co sma vsak udivuje je to, ze malokto vyuziva digitalne vkladanie reklam tak, aby tam neboli umietnene fyzicky, ale do TV prenosov. Lebo povedzme si na rovinu, tie prenosy vygeneruju vacsiu exposure ako fyzicke umiestnenie na stadione. Navyse sa tie reklamy daju personalizovat podla toho, v ktorom meste divak tento prenos pozera (napr. ak zapas pozera divak v Trencine, tak mu ukazem logo a reklamu dealara Skody v Trencine) atd atd.

Nie je to nic strasne a myslim ze by to ocenili najma inzerenti.


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## eMKejx

ten kamennny obklad sadnuty a teda zrejme aj prasknuty beton za nim, to nechaju tak?! tretia foto od spodu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak ono to sadlo, dalej to uz nepojde. Vytvorila sa prirodzena dilatacia, vysparuju a vyriesene. Snad to nebudu zozivat nebodaj nejako spevnovat. Zbytocne.


----------



## Lukaso85

Zvlastne poriesili aj vip, bije to do oci ta plocha bez sedasiel


----------



## ayoz

Každá jedna fotka a každý jeden pokrok v stavbe to robí len horším a horším. Ale tam v strede hlavnej niečo ešte bude nie? nejaké luxusnejšie sedačky alebo niečo.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja este stale cakam na striedacky. Ale predpokladam ze to budu take nechutne autobusove zastavky a sedacky z elektricky ako predtym.


----------



## Lukaso85

Podla mna budu rovnake ako na umelke


----------



## ayoz

Tak iné tam ani dať nemôžu, nie? Aby sa to dalo odstrániť kvôli atletike.


----------



## DaxTT

Lukaso85 said:


> Zvlastne poriesili aj vip, bije to do oci ta plocha bez sedasiel


Tam to asi bude priestor pre novinárov, sedacky a stolíky.


----------



## SunshineBB

DaxTT said:


> Tam to asi bude priestor pre novinárov, sedacky a stolíky.


Novinary a tlac maju balkony po stranach, TV a kamery stredovy balkon, hlasatel zase tu budku hore v strede z ktorej sa vychadza na stredovy balkon.

Podla mna tu VIPku urobili takto na sedliaka, proste okolo zabradlia nedali sedacky lebo po stranach je to kvazi priestor pre pohyb a obsluhu a hore zase vynechali rad pretoze by nebolo vidno cez zabradlie. A celkovo ten sektor zmensili pretoze predtym bol asymetricky a do pravej strany bol VIP sektor az po schody.


----------



## Lukaso85




----------



## ruzomberok.ok

To vyzerá ako taký svieži update zo Sovietskeho zvazu, kde sa rozhodli pred bliziacimi sa prvomajovymi oslavami splnit plan na 120% a pomocou akcie Zet zrevitalizovat stadion. A pri tmontazi posunuteho radu si asi vychutnavali Stolichnayu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Je to pravda a je to bohuzial velmi smutne. O to smutnejsie pre mna, ze sa to udialo v mojom meste na pôde mojho milovaneho klubu. Minimalne 10 rokov cakame ze sa nieco udeje zo stadionom a vysledok je taky, ze sa nam smeju vsetci od Bratislavy cez Ruzomberok az po Michalovce.

Stale som v kutiku duse dufal ze ok, aj ked oval ostane nemusi to byt take strasne. Ale niektorymi detailami (sedacky, bufety a pod) to teda dojebali na oscara.


----------



## Lukaso85

nechapem tych projektovych manazerov alebo stavby veducich, vsak staci porovnat tieto dve foto a hned je jasne ze je to na p..u.


----------



## pinkfloyd91

To je hrozná rekonštrukcia v BB. Fakt hanba, čo sa deje v tak veľkom meste na slovenské pomery.


----------



## Lukaso85

obavam sa z coho by spravili strechu ak sa nahodou bude robit


----------



## robertu82

SunshineBB said:


> View attachment 2062966
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062969
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062975


nádherný štadión, nádherná rekonštrukcia


----------



## SunshineBB

zatial mas dva posty, nechcem vidiet ten prvy


----------



## ayoz

Lukaso85 said:


> obavam sa z coho by spravili strechu ak sa nahodou bude robit


Treba pozrieť, z čoho sa robia strechy na festivaloch, lebo podľa tých kontajnerov a zábradlia to vyzerá, že nakupovali v obchode so zariadením pre festivaly.


----------



## eMKejx

uz teraz sa mi chce grcat ako sa tam pride prestrihovat paska a budu smajliky lietat a tlapkanie po pleciach bude. Pritom ani nie je dovod na radost, ak tak na taku malu, a ti co maju +70r budu najspokojnejsou skupinou.


----------



## JRBA

SunshineBB said:


> Minimalne 10 rokov cakame ze sa nieco udeje zo stadionom a vysledok je taky, ze sa nam smeju vsetci od Bratislavy cez Ruzomberok az po Michalovce.


No ja sa teda nesmejem...skor mi je do placu, ked to vidim. Hlavne ked si predstavim kolko sa dalo za tie peniaze urobit...


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## Lukaso85

Snad sa tam aspon v novembri bude hrat


----------



## ayoz

To už bude popadané lístie v pokročilom štádiu rozkladu, takže diváci sa vrátia do známeho prostredia. Len snáď nebude BB čierna (môže vôbec byť?), aby tam mohli prísť aj diváci.


----------



## Lukaso85

Kazdopadne najblizsi domaci zapas( hra sa v oktobri, ked mal byt uz stadion dokonceny) hrame vo ZV


----------



## siravak

SunshineBB said:


> Je to pravda a je to bohuzial velmi smutne. O to smutnejsie pre mna, ze sa to udialo v mojom meste na pôde mojho milovaneho klubu. Minimalne 10 rokov cakame ze sa nieco udeje zo stadionom a vysledok je taky, ze sa nam smeju vsetci od Bratislavy cez Ruzomberok az po Michalovce.
> 
> Stale som v kutiku duse dufal ze ok, aj ked oval ostane nemusi to byt take strasne. Ale niektorymi detailami (sedacky, bufety a pod) to teda dojebali na oscara.


Pochybujem ze by sa niekto nad tym smial. V tom pripade je idiot. Ci uz v BA alebo v MI. Mnohym je to uplne jedno, a naskalnejsim je skor do placu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Samozrejme ze som tym nemyslel, ze by si ludia po celom slovensku hladali na googli Stiavnicky a po ich vzhliadnuti sa rehocu az sa za brucha chytaju. Myslel som tym ze taka rekonstrukcia je v podstate na smiech, nech sa na to pozrie ktokolvek. Aj ten Bratislavcan co ma NFS aj Svidnican ktory nema nic, ale kto ma zdrave oci a zmysli tak vidi.


----------



## Jojco

Máme na Slovensku nové / zrekonštruované stánky na ktorých sa nehrá.. (Košice, B.B.) a pritom v najvyššej súťaži máme dve mužstvá ktoré nemôžu hrávať vo svojich mestách na svojích štadiónoch.. u mňa je práve toto oveľa väčšia hanba ako Štiavničky, ktoré sú aké sú a myslím si že som ich už dostatočne kritizoval, ale na fortuna ligu postačia uplne v pohode..


----------



## ayoz

K poslednej vete… aj to len vďaka zásahu Naďa, inak by na ligu nevyhovovali podľa pôvodného plánu SNS. K prvej zase, v BB sa nehrá, lebo štadión ešte nie je dokončený, v KE, lebo nie sú schopní zasadiť trávu, to je tiež trochu rozdiel.


----------



## SunshineBB

Verim ze aspon domaci zapas so Skalicou tusim v novembri by sme uz mohli absolvovat na Stiavnickach.


----------



## Lukaso85

Urcite aj skor


----------



## Ayran

Paru čerstvych foto z Prešova, je tam ešte dosť prace, ale tak progress tam je


----------



## DaxTT

Takáto rekonštrukcia poteší  Som moc zvedavý na finál, ale dobrý pocit mám už teraz


----------



## figliar

Paráda. Len si neodpustím poznámku k foto č.4 - tam je pekne vidieť že tribúny sa dali potiahnuť bližšie ku klzisku ale samozrejme by to chcelo väčší rozpočet. V rámci možností je tá rekonštrukcia zvládnutá dobre.


----------



## ayoz

Na tej hlavnej tribúne su tie medzery medzi sektorom väčšie ako samotné sektory 🤦🏼‍♂️ Inak som dnes videl fotky aj video priamo od divákov a nevyzeralo to teda nič moc “naživo”… niečo ako bystrický futbalový štadión. Nový betón a sedačky, ale stále len taká slovenska mala búda, na nejaké poznaní s modernými štadiónmi nemôže byť ani pomyslenie.


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> Na tej hlavnej tribúne su tie medzery medzi sektorom väčšie ako samotné sektory 🤦🏼‍♂️ Inak som dnes videl fotky aj video priamo od divákov a nevyzeralo to teda nič moc “naživo”… niečo ako bystrický futbalový štadión. Nový betón a sedačky, ale stále len taká slovenska mala búda, na nejaké poznaní s modernými štadiónmi nemôže byť ani pomyslenie.


to si zas nemyslim, bol som pozriet aj v BB na rekonštrukciu a ta v prešove na lepšej urovni určite, je tam ešte čo dorabať, ale tak aj natom sa pracuje, ak to dotiahnu tak to bude pekny zimak, v BB spravili zle hlavne hlavnu tribunu, urcite mali odstranit stlpy, ale aj prekryť oval, posoby to fakt ako premalovany povodny...


----------



## ayoz

Veď ale aj prešovský hokejový je len premaľovaný pôvodný. Vynovili ho pekne, ale mňa teda vôbec nezaujal. Uvidíme, keď bude interiér dokončený úplne, možno zmením názor, Ale v tomto bude z toho čo som videl sa mi to nepáči. Na druhu stranu, vedel som, ako to bude a proste z komunistickeho štadióna moderný bez výrazných zásahov nespravis a na o u nás nikto nechce dať peniaze.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja sa ani neviem rozhodnut ci sa mi ten presovsky zimak paci alebo nie. Vyvolava vo mne rozporuplne pocity. Na jednej strane, tie vysoke tribuny, celkova vzdusnost toho priestoru davaju pocit takeho solidneho hokejoveho stanku. Ziadna sopa. Ale ked sa clovek poriadne zahladi na tie fotky, tak vlastne rozlozenie tych tribun je take chaoticke, bez ladu a skladu, samotne sektory v ramci tribuny aj ten predel su take neesteticke. Navyse ta vzdialenost tribun od hracej plochy aj mna udivila. Ano, treba mat nejaku rezervu pre zmeny Europa vs NHL ale toto mi pride fakt dost daleko. 

A k tym reklamam na hracej ploche. Cakam kazdy rok ze to nejaky sposobom obmedzia. Chapem, ze reklamu najlepsie vidno ked je na bielom lade a su v tom nemale financne zdroje, ale mohol by sa niekto zamysliet nad tym ze tu divak ma sledovat malu ciernu bodku na bielom podklade. Svojho casu ceska extraliga, a hlavne O2 arena alebo zimak v Zline mali take reklamy, ze som za 60 minut nevidel na puk.


----------



## figliar

<deleted> dvojity post


----------



## figliar

K tribunam na presovskom zimaku... pozitivom je pre mna fakt ze na rozdiel napr. od Ziliny ci Popradu maju tribuny zo vsetkych 4 stran. Ta vzdialenost je moc velka to ano ale pri tom rozpocte co mali to mohli tazko nadstavovat ci zmenit sklon aby to bolo blizsie. To by bolo velmi drahe prerobit.


----------



## ayoz

No však to… z nás sa všetko robí s rozpočtami, za ktoré niekde v Česku majú len vzduchotechniku. Mne sa to teraz pradoxne páči asi menej ako pred rekonštrukciou. Teraz je to strašne sterilne, žiadne farby len obrovský biely/svetlosivý priestor a v ňom červene sedačky. Viac sa mi páčilo, keď bol strop tmavší. Bolo by fajn, keby na ten strop aj steny povešali klubové zástavy, vyradené dresy a podobne. Aj sedačky mohli dať v dvoch farbách.


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> Ja sa ani neviem rozhodnut ci sa mi ten presovsky zimak paci alebo nie. Vyvolava vo mne rozporuplne pocity. Na jednej strane, tie vysoke tribuny, celkova vzdusnost toho priestoru davaju pocit takeho solidneho hokejoveho stanku. Ziadna sopa. Ale ked sa clovek poriadne zahladi na tie fotky, tak vlastne rozlozenie tych tribun je take chaoticke, bez ladu a skladu, samotne sektory v ramci tribuny aj ten predel su take neesteticke. Navyse ta vzdialenost tribun od hracej plochy aj mna udivila. Ano, treba mat nejaku rezervu pre zmeny Europa vs NHL ale toto mi pride fakt dost daleko.
> 
> A k tym reklamam na hracej ploche. Cakam kazdy rok ze to nejaky sposobom obmedzia. Chapem, ze reklamu najlepsie vidno ked je na bielom lade a su v tom nemale financne zdroje, ale mohol by sa niekto zamysliet nad tym ze tu divak ma sledovat malu ciernu bodku na bielom podklade. Svojho casu ceska extraliga, a hlavne O2 arena alebo zimak v Zline mali take reklamy, ze som za 60 minut nevidel na puk.


vyhlad z tribun je dobry, po rekonštrukcii uz na nom nieje ani taka zima ako byvala, bol, som na nom aj pred rekonštrukciou a to bola strašna šopa, je tam fakt velky rozdiel, je tam vela detailov, ale ako pisem nieje to este hotove, aj pocas zapasu bolo vidno ze maju nachystane este veci co treba podokončovat, tak uvidime vo finale, ale tak robia to, uvidime ked podokončuju, ale podla mna to bude jeden z tych lepšich v lige, hlavne teda oproti detve , odkial je viac menej klub je to posun k lepšiemu urcite, čo pomoze lige, ale tak je vela peknych zimakov aj v nizsej lige( čo je škoda) taky ziar, brezno aj v takom kezmarku byvali extraligovy klub, ked to dokoncia bude pekny zimak


----------



## ayoz

Žiar je pekný štadión? Je to doslova plechová hala, kde by mohol byť pokojne sklad, výrobná linka alebo niečo iné a nevyzarlo by to inak. Akurát tam dali festivalové tribúny.


----------



## siravak

Na vsetko sa da pozerat z roznych uhlov pohladu. Zalezi ci chces vidiet pohar poloplny alebo poloprazdny. Vsetko je po rekonstrucii lepsie a krajsie. Suhlasim vsak, ze velka vacsina je to take platanie dier. Svojho casu som povedal ze ten stadion je hodny na odstrel. Studoval som tam a internat som mal hned nedaleko. Avsak už raz, ked sa rozhodli to opravit, bude to ovela lepsie nez to bolo predtym. Stale si vsak myslim ze (hlavne) v bastach mohli stat nove stadiony. 
Moj osobny nazor je, ze stadion nie je len nejaky stojan pre divaka. Je to kulturny objekt. Tak ako divadlo, kino, kostol, ci ine. Malo by to byt v zaujme vsetkych stran, aby tie stadiony na urovni. Jak mesta, tak klubu, tak statu.....


----------



## xyzed

ayoz said:


> Žiar je pekný štadión? Je to doslova plechová hala, kde by mohol byť pokojne sklad, výrobná linka alebo niečo iné a nevyzarlo by to inak. Akurát tam dali festivalové tribúny.


neviem co cakas ale podla mna je Ziar viac ako v pohode. Aj Prerabka Presova aj ked su tam uz spomenute nedostatky. Oproti sope v BB vyzeraju hlavne cisto a svetlo co je uplne iny pocit. V BB clovek dostane depku ked tam pride. Mozu to lepit ako chcu donekonecna ale jednoducho normalny stadion z toho uz nikdy nebude


----------



## SunshineBB

xyzed said:


> Oproti sope v BB vyzeraju hlavne cisto a svetlo co je uplne iny pocit. V BB clovek dostane depku ked tam pride.


Toto mi uz pride ako taka ludova tradicia dokolecka opakovat tu svatu pravdu o sope. Hodnotil by som v decembri, to by mi prislo ferove. Druha vec, co je moja svata pravda a tiez ju budem opakovat dokolecka je, ze na tom stadione ostala povodna len strecha. Tri tribuny, dve celne presklenia, komplet fasada a interier budovy a zaroven komplet technicke vybavenie su rovnako nove ako v Ziari alebo v Presove. Akurat si dovolim tvrdit ze z hladiska technickeho bude bystricky stadion z tychto troch na najvyssej urovni. A cistote a svetle to tiez neviem o com konkretne sa bavime. Azda si nikto nemysli ze bystricky stadion bude v decembri po otvoreni nejaky spinavy alebo zateceny, neviem co konkretne na tych novych sklach, profiloch a stenach moze byt spinave. A ze by bola na stadione s najmodernejsim LED osvetlenim nejaka tma, to by bola asi chyba v matrixe. Jedina mava vec je drevena strecha.


----------



## ayoz

xyzed said:


> neviem co cakas ale podla mna je Ziar viac ako v pohode. Aj Prerabka Presova aj ked su tam uz spomenute nedostatky. Oproti sope v BB vyzeraju hlavne cisto a svetlo co je uplne iny pocit. V BB clovek dostane depku ked tam pride. Mozu to lepit ako chcu donekonecna ale jednoducho normalny stadion z toho uz nikdy nebude


To že je to na Žiar v pohode ešte neznamená, že je to super štadión alebo čo. V BB nie je čisto? Však tam boli dve nové tribúny a celé zázemie a teraz bude nový celý zvnútra, tak neviem kde tam máš väčšiu špinu ako na iných nových štadiónoch.


----------



## Ayran

ayoz said:


> Žiar je pekný štadión? Je to doslova plechová hala, kde by mohol byť pokojne sklad, výrobná linka alebo niečo iné a nevyzarlo by to inak. Akurát tam dali festivalové tribúny.


Strašna šopa, hanba na ligu dačo take mať !


----------



## ayoz

Napísal som, že je to šopa alebo hanba mať taký štadión? To ako som popísal ten štadión nejako nekorepšonduje s fotkou vyššie?


----------



## Raferty

Len tak som sa dopatral nahradny stadion zo svajciarska , ktory pouzivali pocas vystavby/rekonstrukcie stadiona. Mohla by to byt zaujimava alternativa pre mensie mesta aj ked z dlhodobeho hladiska to asi nejde. Taka hokejova SEDA . Zaujimala by ma cena ale to som sa moc nedopatral


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Čo sa týka štadiónu v Žiari tak je to podľa mňa veľmi slušné riešenie na štadión v meste, kde poriadny štadíon nebol dlhé roky. Kľudne sa mohlo stať, že by sa tam postavila iba obyčajná hala a v novinách by znovu mohli písať, že máme nový hokejový štadión. Aj keď su to teda "festivalové tribúny", s kapacitou 2100 divákov by sa nemuseli hanbiť ani v extralige. Ak skončia ako béčko Zvolena, tak kľudne o pár rokov tu extraligu môžu hrať.

Na porovnanie - štadión/hala vo Vranove, ktorý má viac obyvateľov, pustí iba 600 divákov. Tam sa v živote nebude hrať nič vyššie ako 2. liga (tretia najvyššia súťaž).


----------



## DaxTT

ayoz said:


> No však to… z nás sa všetko robí s rozpočtami, za ktoré niekde v Česku majú len vzduchotechniku. Mne sa to teraz pradoxne páči asi menej ako pred rekonštrukciou. Teraz je to strašne sterilne, žiadne farby len obrovský biely/svetlosivý priestor a v ňom červene sedačky. Viac sa mi páčilo, keď bol strop tmavší. Bolo by fajn, keby na ten strop aj steny povešali klubové zástavy, vyradené dresy a podobne. Aj sedačky mohli dať v dvoch farbách.


Počkajme kým to nebude hotové, uvidíme ako to ukáže nakoniec. Toto vyzerá zatiaľ tak, že asi vedia čo robia.. So zmenou dispozície to moc neriešili, ale inak sa to ukazuje dobre. Ak to mám brať ako náhradu za Detviansky hangár, tak neni o čom.


----------



## DaxTT

Ayran said:


> Strašna šopa, hanba na ligu dačo take mať !
> View attachment 2089312


na 2 najvyššiu súťaž na 1*, alebo nežijem na Slovensku?


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> To ze neriesia kocku este neznamena ze sa da uchytit ak by ju riesili. Podla mna to az take jednoduche tam nebude.


podla mna sa to bude dať, jednak su tam pevnejšie stropne lana a čo je hlavne, tak strecha je odlahčena o stare svetla, co bola fakt velka hmotnost, mozno aj cez tonu, nove led panely su lahke takze viac menej by to nemal byt problem 

pôvodne osvetlenie a ine prislusenstvo : 
















Prva uprava a zvavesene svetla :









a sucasne ledky lahucke :


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Športpark Pltníky v Martine. Stále sa budujú nové športoviská - teraz nový skatepark


----------



## eMKejx

To je dopravne ihrisko pre deti? Aspon niekde vedia co sa patri


----------



## ayoz

Po dlhom čase informácie k štadiónu v Komárne:









Písali aj Sorosovi, peniaze poslal Orbán. Príbeh miliónov na štadión v druholigovom Komárne


András Schäfer ešte pred pár mesiacmi na futbalovom Eure pred vypredanou Puskásovou arénou v Budapešti bránil Cristiana Ronalda. 22-ročný maďarský reprezentant podal výborný výkon, góly Portugalska pri víťazstve 3:0 prišli až po tom, ako ho na ihrisku nahradil Loïc Négo. O pár dní neskôr v...




dennikn.sk


----------



## siravak

Del. 
Edit: Nevsimol som si ze prispevok nadomnou je o tom istom...


----------



## DaxTT

siravak said:


> Písali aj Sorosovi, peniaze poslal Orbán. Príbeh miliónov na štadión v druholigovom Komárne
> 
> 
> András Schäfer ešte pred pár mesiacmi na futbalovom Eure pred vypredanou Puskásovou arénou v Budapešti bránil Cristiana Ronalda. 22-ročný maďarský reprezentant podal výborný výkon, góly Portugalska pri víťazstve 3:0 prišli až po tom, ako ho na ihrisku nahradil Loïc Négo. O pár dní neskôr v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennikn.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam sice celorocne predplatne na Sme a Dennik N, ale tento clanok nie som schopny otvorit..... Tato tema na celkom zaujima, lebo by som rad vedel, aky je skutocny, zamer pumpovania Orbanovych forintov do SK futbalu. (dufam ze sa tu nerozducha nejaka nenavistna kampañ)


On to nerobí len na Slovensku. Všade okolo HU kde sú menšiny. Na námestiach by mu neprešli vlajky a vášne, tak to robí cez futbalové štadióny. Fakt by ma zaújmalo nakoľko mu to za to stojí. Taká podpora infraštruktúry v susedných krajinách... V DS sa hučalo a mávalo kadečím o 106 aj na starom štadióne.. A to aj za federálu, takže po tejto stránke nič nové.


----------



## ayoz

Najlepšie ako tam ten viceprezident povedal, že klub sa nachádza *zatiaľ* na Slovensku.


----------



## MBPA

Orban podporuje vela mensim v zahranici... postavili stadiony v Sfantu Gheorghe alebo Miercurea Ciuc (Rumunsko), v Osijeku (Chorvatsku), takze "slovenske" mesta nie su ziadna vynimka. Je to dlhodoby proces na podporu mensin, on velmi velmi dobre vie co robi.


----------



## ayoz

Tak už aj podľa vyjadrenia klubu sa o 2 týždne bude hrať na Štiavničkach. A ešte to bude aj pekný súperna otváračku. Buď si zastrieľame proti béčku Slovana alebo príde atraktívne áčko


----------



## eMKejx

pri odbocke na ulicu Hutna/ Cesta na stadion by mali policajti povinne habat spreje... Ak by vyslo pocasie prisiel by som sa kuk, na mexicke vlny


----------



## Lukaso85

eMKejx said:


> pri odbocke na ulicu Hutna/ Cesta na stadion by mali policajti povinne habat spreje... Ak by vyslo pocasie prisiel by som sa kuk, na mexicke vlny


ziadne take ak by vyslo pocasie, povinne vsetci na Stiavnicky


----------



## ayoz

Tak ktovie v akej farbe bude BB o 2 týždne. Ale ja sa určite chystám.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak to bude stretko SSC. Navrhujem nejake rozlisovaky nech sa spozname


----------



## figliar

Tak ja by som rozlišovák asi nepotreboval keďže my sme bielo červení a aj náš pokrik na melódiu Go West je "pome bielo červení" čo by myslím medzi domácich celkom dobre zapadlo  Ale na Štiavničky by som sa možno po dlhých desaťročiach z nostalgie rád pozrel, predsa len bol som tam ešte dávno kedysi za žiakov ako malý fagan. Ale skôr vidím pravdepodobné že tam pôjdem až budúcu sezónu keď tam bude hrať AS, dúfam že na prvú ligu.


----------



## Raferty

Narazil som na zaujímavý projekt športového areálu v belusi. Ohľadom financovania alebo tak info neviem každopádne držím palce, vyzerá to zaujímavo


----------



## siravak

Raferty said:


> Narazil som na zaujímavý projekt športového areálu v belusi. Ohľadom financovania alebo tak info neviem každopádne držím palce, vyzerá to zaujímavo


Samozrejme ze budem rad ked to skutocne urobia. Bude to novy, cisty ale zaroven aj jeden z najzvlastnejsich stadionikov ake som kedy videl. Taky polovicno+stvrtinkovy 😃


----------



## vitacit

Raferty said:


> Narazil som na zaujímavý projekt športového areálu v belusi. Ohľadom financovania alebo tak info neviem každopádne držím palce, vyzerá to zaujímavo


Dizajn mi veľmi pripomína štadión Fazanerija v slovinskej Murskej Sobote. Aj keď je Beluša zjavne ambiciózny tím, je otázne ako sa dokáže prebiť v konkurencii susedných mieste ako PB, PU, DCA, TN alebo ZA.


----------



## marosss

*Nove info k futbalovej arene v KE:*

Primator mesta vcera spomenul, ze by vlada vraj mala koncom jesene schvalit priblizne 4 az 4,5mil. eur na dostavbu stadiona (tribuny za branami).
To je vraj hlavny dovod, preco sa s vysadbou travnika nezacalo uz teraz.


----------



## ayoz

Ja stále nechápem, čo ma trávnik s tribúnami. Na tom štadióne sa môže hrať už teraz (keby bol trávnik) a odkladať to kým postavia zvyšné dve tribúny mi príde somarina aj vzhľadom na to, na akom štadióne hrajú Kosice.


----------



## figliar

Podľa mňa klub nemá moc peňazí na rozdávanie a okrem trávnika (čo neni lacná záležitosť) by tam možno bolo treba ešte niečo málo vraziť aj do tých dvoch tribún aby sa tam mohli presťahovať (šatne, zázemie, plus náklady na vykurovanie atď.) a aj vzhľadom na situáciu v tabuľke tipujem že už možno rezignovali na postup a kalkulujú s tým že na komplet dostavbu prispeje štát a pôjdu tam až po postupe. Ak je to pre nich drahé tak sa im moc nedivím že chcú dohrať 2. ligu tam kde sú, a predsa len na rozdiel od BB hrajú stále doma. A za cenu trávnika sa dajú zohnať možno dvaja dobrí hráči


----------



## ayoz

To či klub má alebo nemá peniaze ale nemá nič spoločné so štadiónom, ktorý stavia mesto. Rovnako pochybujem, že mesto kupuje klubu hráčov. A aj keby to čo si napísal nebola blbosť, tak tá posledná veta protirečí tomu čo si písal predtým. Ak rezignovali na postup, tak im už sú 2 dobrí hráči na nič a oplatil by sa im viac ten trávnik, nech môžu byť na štadióne a fungovať v oveľa profesionálnejších prietoroch ako doteraz. Ale to by dávalo zmysel len vtedy, keby štadión financoval klub, čo sa nedeje, takže trávnik a hráči sú dve samostatné položky dvoch samostatných subjektov. Ako keby si povedal, že za to, že Košice nespravia trávnik si ty môžeš kúpiť nové auto.


----------



## figliar

Myslel som že klub sa na dokončovaní štadióna ako je trávnik mal podieľať finančne, ak nie tak ok šetrenie nie je dôvod - inak s tým šetrením na hráčov to bolo myslené tak že ich mohli podpísať na ďalšiu sezónu. Každopádne po presťahovaní sa bude klub musieť podieľať min. na prevádzkových nákladoch či platiť za používanie takže isté náklady by to pre nich boli, samozrejme dôležité je tam porovnanie nákladov so súčasným štadiónom.


----------



## DaxTT

Dnes som zachytil informáciu, že basketbalový Inter odohrá najbližšiu sezónu v Pezinku kvôli rekonštrukcii športovej haly na Pasienkoch. Nemáte nejaké info ako to tam prebieha?


----------



## siravak

Viem ze sa to malo rekonstruovat. Zacali už?


----------



## Ivko1989

Mňa by zaujímala rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna v BB. Videl som jednu foto z interiéru...a veľké sklamanie ...


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak vo vnutri pribudne nova tribuna a vzduchotechnika


----------



## roboSF1987

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak vo vnutri pribudne nova tribuna a vzduchotechnika


+ minimálne nové mantinely a ak sa nemylim okrem vzduchotechniky aj osvetlenie sa má/malo meniť/upgradovať


----------



## ayoz

Tak vzduchotechnika, osvetlenie a mantinely nie sú zrovna veci, ktoré bežný fanúšik alebo divák ocení, keďže sú to neviditeľne veci. Ale je škoda, že zatiaľ neboli žiadne fotky novej tribúny z interiéru. Teraz pri fotení tímu dávali nejaké fotky kde bolo vidno vnutro, ale len opačnú stranu.


----------



## marosss

Vcera vo vecernych GBS, ukazovali v rychlom zostrihu vsetky sportoviska pre EYOF. V case od 11:14 do 11:18 je v pozadi vidno aj novu tribunu na zimaku..
Góly - body - sekundy


----------



## siravak

@figliar
Nieco nove u vas? Teraz nemam na mysli ci namalovali nejake zabradlie, ale skor sa pytam ci su nejake nove info ohľadom starej/novej tribuny...
Trencianske forum na AS stranke uplne stichlo, Martin, ktorý by sa mal starat o komubikaciu s verejnostou to ma cele v perdeli, a v novinach nic...


----------



## ayoz

V Seredi by sa malo začať na jar so štadiónom, ale nevyzerá to, že by to mali dokončiť rýchlo. Skôr to podľa článku vyzerá ako keby plánovali hrať 3. ligu. Kazdopadne úprava projektu na modulárne uzavrete tribúny vo mne vyvoláva dosť strach, že další pekný pôvodný projekt ak sa spravi, tak z toho bude SEDA.









Začiatok realizácie štadióna v Seredi je naplánovaný na jar 2022. Aký bude postup rekonštrukcie? - Seredsity.sk


Rekonštrukcia futbalového štadióna v Seredi je naplánovaná na jar 2022. Čo všetko musí spĺňať novonavrhovaný futbalový štadión?




seredsity.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Tak vzduchotechnika, osvetlenie a mantinely nie sú zrovna veci, ktoré bežný fanúšik alebo divák ocení, keďže sú to neviditeľne veci. Ale je škoda, že zatiaľ neboli žiadne fotky novej tribúny z interiéru. Teraz pri fotení tímu dávali nejaké fotky kde bolo vidno vnutro, ale len opačnú stranu.


Tak zrovna to osvetlenie je vec ktoru divak oceni vizualne a ma obrovsky dopad na vnimanie hracej plochy a celkovy pocit z toho ci videne je stare alebo nove, a vzduchotenika je vec ktoru oceni pocitovo. Ale rozumiem ze pre bezneho fanusika je je dolezity pohlad na tribuny a cervene sedacky.


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> @figliar
> Nieco nove u vas? Teraz nemam na mysli ci namalovali nejake zabradlie, ale skor sa pytam ci su nejake nove info ohľadom starej/novej tribuny...
> Trencianske forum na AS stranke uplne stichlo, Martin, ktorý by sa mal starat o komubikaciu s verejnostou to ma cele v perdeli, a v novinach nic...


Ako spomínaš klub je o tomto už pekných pár týždňov ticho. Jediné info čo som zistil v pokladni pri kúpe lístka je že vo vnútri novej hlavnej "niečo robia" ale presne čo nevedeli. Chápem že v tejto fáze by to nejaké atraktívne fotky neboli ale prečo nedať na klubový FB aspoň trubky alebo káble trčiace zo stien, prípadne fotky typu holobyt z nových šatní... Je to divné aj mne.


----------



## figliar

marosss said:


> Vcera vo vecernych GBS, ukazovali v rychlom zostrihu vsetky sportoviska pre EYOF. V case od 11:14 do 11:18 je v pozadi vidno aj novu tribunu na zimaku..
> Góly - body - sekundy


11:31 "príjemným prekvapením bol pre komisiu štadión na Štiavničkách... Vyzerá naozaj nádherne, všetko je na 100 percent".

No vidíte, stále tu na ten štadión len nadávate a nakoniec je úplne super a všetci sú spokojní


----------



## ayoz

Tak všetko môže byt nádherne, záleží s čím porovnávaš. Oproti pôvodnému stavu je nádherný. Rovnako na pomery atletických štadiónov na Slovensku. Je nádherný oproti inym futbalovým štadiónom za podobnú cenu? Nie. Je vyhovujúci? Formálne ano, reálne nie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

SunshineBB said:


> Tak zrovna to osvetlenie je vec ktoru divak oceni vizualne a ma obrovsky dopad na vnimanie hracej plochy a celkovy pocit z toho ci videne je stare alebo nove, a vzduchotenika je vec ktoru oceni pocitovo. Ale rozumiem ze pre bezneho fanusika je je dolezity pohlad na tribuny a cervene sedacky.


Nemala sa robiť aj tribúna, na fotke napravo ? Či tá je určena pre hosťujúcich fanúšikov ? Podľa fotky to vyzerá, že tam zmestí tak 10 ľudí  ..nebol som v BB na hokeji, takže sa vôbec neorientujem  vďaka


----------



## figliar

Mne tie Štiavničky a hodnotenie "komisie" na RTVS pripomína armádu alebo veľké korporácie teda systém padajúceho hovna kde sa každý v záujme zachovania svojho fleku bojí byť whistleblowerom a povedať nahlas to čo každý vidí tj že kráľ je nahý.
Zašli si súdruhovia do unimobuniek na toaletu a boli za stĺpom na hlavnej tribúne? Títo komisári sú tam len na jeden účel, aby povedali že všetko je v poriadku.


----------



## ayoz

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Nemala sa robiť aj tribúna, na fotke napravo ? Či tá je určena pre hosťujúcich fanúšikov ? Podľa fotky to vyzerá, že tam zmestí tak 10 ľudí  ..nebol som v BB na hokeji, takže sa vôbec neorientujem  vďaka


To je VIP tribúna. Čože úplne stačí mala kapacita. Najväčší VIP diváci sú aj tak v skyboxoch.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

a sektor hostí je na obrázku vpravo vzadu, na státie taká žltá podlaha ?


----------



## SunshineBB

Ano to je sektor hosti, s navysenim kapacity sa mal zvacit aj ten ale z tejto fotky to neviem posudit. Paradoxne, tento stadion ktory vyzera ako taka chalupka nie je kapacitne daleko od toho v Presove ktory vyzera ako jedna z najvacsich aren v krajine.


----------



## SunshineBB

Zatial nemame ani stadion, ani domacu satnu, ani plochy na trenovanie, tak ma nejaky eshop trapi najmenej


----------



## ayoz

Miešaš hrušky s jablkami. Navyše Dukla všetko z toho má. Pričom na eshop nič z toho nepotrebuješ a nie je to ani v rukách futbalového klubu, na rozdiel od eshopu, ktorý sľubujú už asi rok, ak nie viac.

Inak teda fanúšikovské predmety sú na forfanshop.com, ale to sú podľa mňa dizajnovo hnusné veci robené cez šablónu pre všetkých a pre mňa nemajú s klubom nič spoločné.


----------



## Lukaso85

Eshop slubili ze bude do prveho domaceho zapasu na Stiavnickach. Ale podla toho co som cital tu https://duklasport.sk/cudne-moresy-v-mfk-dukla-o-co-komu-ide/ je to banda amaterov


----------



## ayoz

No zase tomu by som tiež 100 % neveril. Banda amatérov asi nebudú keď dokážu byť 3 roky najlepším tímom v 2. lige, čo mňa prekvapilo. Ale od začiatku som z toho vedenia nemal dobrý pocit, keďže je to zmes dôchodcov a ľudí, ktorí boli v Dukle aj predtým, ale na nižších pozíciách. A potom zrejme nejakí dosadení sponzormi a mestom. Veď donedávna klub nemal ani webstránku a FB bol tak 3-4 dni pozadu. Následne tá stránka vyzerala ako archív z roku 1981 (keďže tam písali práve títo dedkovia z Duklasportu). Práve tí dedkovia si myslia, že preto, že fandia Dukle 40 alebo 50 rokov, tak vedia najlepšie čo klub potrebuje, ale sú zaspatí niekde v tom čase, kedy s Duklou začali (čo sa prejavuje aj na článkoch na tej ich stránke, ktoré sú nečitateľní).

Čiže tu bude chyba na oboch stranách a klubu by naozaj najviac prospelo, keby sa našiel niekto ako pri hokejistoch, kto by to od mesta zobral a riadil to profesionálne a s nejakou víziou moderného klubu. Nemusí to byť samozrejme na boj o titul, ale aby to aspoň fungovalo a nepočúvali sme každú chvíľu o konci, hádkach, problémoch a podobne. Škoda, že očividne nikto taký neexistuje.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ja len posudzujem ako vyzera napr web kde nie su schopni dat aktualne fotky hracov, absencia fanshopu atd


----------



## ayoz

Tak s tými fotkami nie sú zase jediní a v 2. lige už vôbec. Ja si myslím, že sa budú chcieť fotiť až na novom štadióne, ale tiež som nad tým premýšľal dnes. Fanshop im je reálne tiež na nič, keď sa nehrá v BB.


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak Štiavničky oficiálne otvorené.








FOTO: Otvorili zrekonštruovaný štadión VŠC Dukla. Môže hostiť medzinárodné podujatia


Športovci Vojenského športového centra Dukla Banská Bystrica majú od utorka k dispozícii moderné športovisko.




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ale ohľadne zastrešenia je ticho nie ?


----------



## ayoz

A kde je ten štadión hodny tohto storočia, o ktorom hovoril Naď?


----------



## SunshineBB

Clanok o hovne tak si sem z neho hodime aspon jednu foto ktora za nieco stoji.


----------



## ayoz

Listy mohli aspoň na fotku zamiesť.


----------



## Lukaso85

Nad hovori o druhej etape v ramci kt. ma byt prestresenie.


----------



## reddevil

Chyba uz len nadpis: 1975 Dukla Praha slavnostne otvara zrekonstruovany stadion Juliska...


----------



## siravak

Nuz, skoda, noh..... Vzdy som si myslel ze bez ohladu na momentalne vysledky, BA, KE a BB raz budu mat nadstandartne stadiony. Ale.......uz raz ked to tak musi byt, tak sa uprimne tesim ze je o jeden novy stadionik viac, a o jeden ohyzd na Slovensku menej.

Toto bola (imho) skutocne hanba. Švajčiarov šokovali Pasienky a natočili krátke video. Pozrite si ho


----------



## Azbest

otazka ohladom oplotenia vrhacieho sektora pocas futbalu uz je vyriesena?Chapem ze by to mali pred futbalom davat dole ale tak sme na Slovensku clovek nikdy nevie


----------



## SunshineBB

Predpokladam ze ak si atleti otvaraju vlastny narodny stadion, tak "v plnej slave". Ten sektor tam 360 dni v roku bude bez toho oplotenia podla mna.


----------



## Lukaso85

Osobne som cakal 8 tis kapacitu


----------



## SunshineBB

Nebolo by na skodu po dohode fans-klub-dukla-mo odstranit par sedaciek a urobit sektor na statie aspon pre domacu ligu. To by zvysilo aj kapacitu.


----------



## havrancek

na tu duklu, aby si clovek braval dalekohlad na hviezdy, klasika
jedina vyhoda, ze uz na tom travniku (dufajme) nebudu hrat vodne polo, ako kedysi


----------



## ayoz

SunshineBB said:


> Nebolo by na skodu po dohode fans-klub-dukla-mo odstranit par sedaciek a urobit sektor na statie aspon pre domacu ligu. To by zvysilo aj kapacitu.


A načo by to bolo dobré? Dukla nepotrebuje väčšiu kapacitu.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> A načo by to bolo dobré? Dukla nepotrebuje väčšiu kapacitu.


To nebolo prianie, to bola len reakcia na pripomienku od Lukaso85.
Bez ohladu na kapacitu, podla mna by bolo fajn mat aj sektory na statie na nasich stadionoch.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

tak som si pozrel Naďovu nástenku a okrem spomenutia, že zastrešenie bude v ďalšej etape sa nič konkrétne nespomenulo. Silno pochybujem, že sa v ohľadnej dobe niečo zastreší. Do toho sa tam ľudia sťažovali na stav športovísk Dukly v Trenčíne, takže aby teraz nesmerovala ich aktivita tam.


----------



## siravak

Mohol by si mi povedat kde je jeho "nastenka"? Ak je to FB, mohol by si postnut text? Bol by som vdacny.
(nemam ziadnu socialnu siet).


----------



## SunshineBB

To jeho “prekryjeme to v dalsej faze” bez akychlovek podrobnosti, terminu a pod. je len take “ ale ved hej, urobime to hadam niekedy , len uz drute hubu”.

Keby realne mali projekt nebodaj ponuku alebo aspon nejaky termin, nevahal by pochvalit sa prave dnes na tej tlacovke, kde si tam vsetci medzi sebou dakovali ako keby uz zajtra nemal prist novy den.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Jasné, že nič nemajú, celý čas sa chválil iba tým, že zvýšil kapacitu z 4k na 7k. Pre nich je to uzavreté, iba že by sa to nejakým zázrakom podarilo otvoriť po postupe do FL. Aj by som povedal, že sa to otvorí pred voľbami, ale termín nasledujúcich volieb nikto neodhadne


----------



## Jojco

*"Trval som na zmene projektu, aby sme mohli veľkosťou športových podujatí konkurovať európskym krajinám. Aj keď sme museli navýšiť financie, športovci a verejnosť si zaslúžia štadión hodný tohto storočia,"* uviedol Naď v tlačovej správe.

Hovoril o Štiavničkách? Lebo ak áno tak som mierne v šoku. Ale už ma asi nič neprekvapí.


----------



## eMKejx

👆👆👆 on mozno pomerovo pozna dedinske hriska, preto mu pride ta velkost stadiona taka velkolepa. Ale nam chlapcom z mesta ani nie ...


----------



## ayoz

V komentároch pod videom písal, že ďalšia fáza sa plánuje po EYOF, kde by malo byť zastrešenie, lebo inak by to trvalo minimálne rok. Tak uvidíme…


----------



## Lukaso85

ja mu verim, snad sa tam udrzi do konca volebneho obdobia....


----------



## roboSF1987

Časozberné video z FB VŠC Dukla:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1908728965973800


----------



## Lukaso85

Tu su nejake foto aj z interieru


https://duklasport.sk/narodny-atleticky-stadion-na-stiavnickach-je-otvoreny-ako-prvy-privita-futbal/


----------



## ayoz

Vyzerá to tak, že mestská športová hala ešte môže v BB chýbať, keďže za pár rokov môžeme mať profesionálny ženský tím s veľkými ambíciami: 









Funkcionársky prestup roka, Banskobystrické Pumy bude riadiť niekdajší šéf hokejových majstrov


Funkcionársky prestup roka, JURAJ KOVAL v rámci Banskej Bystrice z hokejovej prezidentskej stoličky na basketbalovú




basket.zoznam.sk


----------



## Lukaso85

A nechapem naco su v takom malom meste ako BB dva extraligove druzstva zien.
Hlavne UMB (*BK ŠK UMB Banská Bystrica – Piešťanské Čajky 23:100* )


----------



## siravak

Vystavba floorballovej haly v Michalovciach. 

MICHALOVCE | Projects and Construction Updates

Rekonstrukcia a rozsirenie plavarne v Michalovciach.








MICHALOVCE | Projects and Construction Updates


Dovolím si prezdieľať firemne noviny Chamkostavu. Su tam zaujimave informacie ohľadom výstavby OBI. http://www.chemkostav.eu/getattachment/fd3670f3-7306-40b2-9937-5d4d28f2973d/Michalovsky-Chemkostav-02-2021.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Raferty

Michalovce su co sa sportu tyka hodne sympaticke... futbal, hokej , hadzana na najvysiej urovni. Tipujem ze vsetko je aj financovane mestom. Je tu nejaky michalovcan co vie povedat ci mesto sa angazuje len do sportu na ukor dalsich veci v meste ako cesty, chodniky atd alebo dokazu zabezpecit to aj to?


----------



## RDVN

Raferty said:


> Michalovce su co sa sportu tyka hodne sympaticke... futbal, hokej , hadzana na najvysiej urovni. Tipujem ze vsetko je aj financovane mestom. Je tu nejaky michalovcan co vie povedat ci mesto sa angazuje len do sportu na ukor dalsich veci v meste ako cesty, chodniky atd alebo dokazu zabezpecit to aj to?


Popravde sa k tomu docela ťažko vyjadruje. Keď to zhrnieme, tak sa to javí ako slovenský nadpriemer(pre okresné mesto). No všetci čo tu žijú vedia, že sa to dá robiť oveľa efektívnejšie. Čo sa týka rekonštrukcii chodníkov a ciest tak to je na dobrej úrovni. Minuly rok mesto dalo na ich opravu 1.2mil€ a tohto roku 1,6mil€. Teraz sa revitalizuje park Kerta pri kaštieli kde má ísť dokopy asi 600-700tis€(Ale už financované z majoritnej časti cez projekt). A revitalizovali sa minuly rok aj medziblokove priestory na jednom zo sídlisk čo bol väčší projekt(11 772,7 m2) ale tiež to bolo financované cez projekt a mesto zo skoro 700k financovalo nejakých len 35k.
A potom tu je veľa čiernoty čo sa týka zákazok, pozemkov a nejakých uliatych peňazí. Ale to je osobná kapitola tohto mesta🙂


----------



## Lacko

Raferty said:


> Michalovce su co sa sportu tyka hodne sympaticke... futbal, hokej , hadzana na najvysiej urovni. Tipujem ze vsetko je aj financovane mestom. Je tu nejaky michalovcan co vie povedat ci mesto sa angazuje len do sportu na ukor dalsich veci v meste ako cesty, chodniky atd alebo dokazu zabezpecit to aj to?


Hadzana ma silneho sponzora firmu Chemkostav
Futbal ma hlavnych sponzorov firmy Scorp a St. Micolaus
Hokej ma hlavneho sponzora firmu Ingema a chvalia sa ze viac ako 100 malych sponzorov

Mesto prispieva ale su to len ciastky okolo 200k Eur na klub a napr. futbalisti maju rozpocet cca 1.3 mil Eur na sezonu.

Ale chodniky, medziblokove priestory a osvetlenie sa opravuju cez PPP, cize firma postavi a mesto x rokov splaca, sudne spory riesi Bzan, plavaren opravuje Vybohova firma a pod.
Ale plus je ze mesto patri k uspesnym cerpatelom eurofondov.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Ano, mal priamo na štadióne kamennu predajňu, ale tá skončila z nejakého dôvodu...a dnes bol myslím prvý zápas kedy sa predávalo v stánku vo vnútri. V oboch prípadoch prúser


takže niekto si tu asi prečítal moje hejty na internete a fanshop HC Slovan bol otvorený priamo na štadione, hneď vedľa predaja lístkov  vďaka, ešte prosím aj na ŠK


----------



## ayoz

Nemôže byť že ho len prerabali? lebo tam bol ten fanshop aj predtým.


----------



## Jojco

Funshop HC Slovan na zimnom štadióne fungoval roky. tak som tiež zostal prekvapený že už neexistuje. Neviem ako vyzerá dnes, predtým vyzeral takto:


----------



## Lukaso85

Dnes zažijú Štiavničky premiéru. Nemecko U 19 - Holandsko U19

A v sobotu konečne Dukla doma.


----------



## figliar

Dík za foto, tie sedačky v tých farbách vyzerajú teraz po dokončení oveľa lepšie a mne sa veľmi páčia aj tie kôli lístiu nenávidené stromy, aj tú sieť zo sektora kladivárov dali našťastie na futbal dole. Ale wtf prečo ten násyp vyzerá zvonku ako zákop z WW1? Aj tie lacné zábradlia tomu dodávajú taký punc lacnoty. Je to škoda, bol tam potenciál ale ako celok to pôsobí ako celkom sympatická baba ktorá sa nevie dobre upraviť a obliecť


----------



## eMKejx

Dukla spokojna, Bystrici to tiez staci Nosko sa tiez vyskeril


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Jojco said:


> Funshop HC Slovan na zimnom štadióne fungoval roky. tak som tiež zostal prekvapený že už neexistuje. Neviem ako vyzerá dnes, predtým vyzeral takto:


Možno kedysi, ale posledný fanshop čo fungoval ešte pred koronou (19/20) bol tu









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## caicoo

vsade inde by na ten oval v BB bol polozeny predpestovany travnik so zavlahou...zial tu sme na slovensku


----------



## ayoz

Kde všade?


----------



## caicoo

vsade, kde sa aj terenne upravy zahrnaju do projektov a svetovu stranu si mozes vybrat


----------



## ayoz

Ok, asi sme sa nepochopili. Ty si zrejme myslel na ten násyp. Ja som myslel, že hovoríš o atletickom ovále, ktorý niekde zakrývajú trávou, ale skôr vacsie kluby.


----------



## SunshineBB

caicoo said:


> vsade inde by na ten oval v BB bol polozeny predpestovany travnik so zavlahou...zial tu sme na slovensku


Tak podla toho co sme poculi na poslednych tlacovkach a citali v poslednych clankoch, kompletne terenne a sadove upravy este budu pokracovat a toto nie je finalny stav.


----------



## lukass111

Vcera som sa dostal na Stiavnicky aj ja a kedze som tam bol v dostatocnom predstihu, stihol som co-to pochodit a teraz ma aj mrzi, ze som odfotil len zovnajsok a nie aj utroby stadiona. Tie vsak este nie su dokoncene, na prvom poschodi boli rozhodcovske miestnosti a nevsedne velka VIP-ka, na druhom poschodi su este prazdne velke miestnosti po pravej aj lavej strane od schodiska. Tam zrejme budu nejake Press centra pocas EYOF (neviem, ale zmestili by sa tam aj 3-4 pekne bytove jednotky).

Co sa tyka zovnajska, nie je to uplne zle, ale tie listy tam uz su nafukane dostatocne a ked som sa zamyslel nad tym, co sa tu rozoberalo, naozaj tie sedacky na ovale mohli byt aj trochu hustejsie a malo by to trosicku vacsiu kapacitu (ale par desiatok miest asi hore dole).

Tak teda posielam aspon 3 fotky, 1 panoramu a video z pohladu z hlavnej tribuny

   









VID 20211012 141047


Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.




sendvid.com


----------



## SunshineBB

Na dve veci si budem dlhsie zvykat. Ze nad branou borcov nie je tabula, a ze domaci sektor nie je samostatne oploteny.


----------



## Lukaso85

ja som si vsimol, ze pre celu hlavnu tribunu je len 1 bufet, tiez WC nie su nejako extra velke v pripade ze bude plno.


----------



## SunshineBB

Vsak futbal je tam len tak navyse, na obtiaz. Atletom jeden bufet a par pisoarov staci.


----------



## Lukaso85

Tak ja zajtra listky kupene, som zvedavy na dojem zo stadiona pocas majstrovskeho zapasu


----------



## siravak

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak ja zajtra listky kupene, som zvedavy na dojem zo stadiona pocas majstrovskeho zapasu


Tak si to uzi.
Povodne som tam mal sediet tiez, ale nech som casovo spekuloval akokolvek, na otocku sa to jednoducho nedalo. Teraz uz len vyhravat, a nahradit niekoho z FL, nech ta liga vyzera aspon esteticky trosku lepsie.


----------



## ayoz

Ja si ho nakoniec pozriem len z prenosu, tak aspoň tu budeme mať všetky pohľady


----------



## Lukaso85

Ako mozes chybat? )


----------



## ayoz

Inak teda neviem či sa to tu spomínalo, ale aj z fotiek vidno, že striedačky budú ligový podpriemer. Neviem či vôbec niekde v lige ešte majú na striedačkách len najlacnejšie plastové sedačky.


----------



## Lukaso85

Oficialna kapacita Stiavniciek je 7381 divakov.


----------



## Jojco

Na atletickom štadióne tie striedačky aj tak iba zavadzajú, tak načo tam pchať nejaké kvalitné a pohodlné sedačky 😂


----------



## SunshineBB

Vsetci tu riesime detaily, a nakoniec na zapase aj tak nic nevidno


----------



## siravak

Priznaj sa.....ze aj ty si hodil?..... 😀


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## siravak

Tretia fotka zhora. Ten stlp je tam strasidelny. Ak by som dostal listok na toto sedadlo, tak sa dvihnem, a pojdem prec.


----------



## SunshineBB

Este jedna panorama a koncim.


----------



## Lukaso85

Co dodat, jedine Dukla do ligy


----------



## Jojco

Prvý dojem z prvej návštevy vynoveného štadióna?








Edit: aspoň na otvárací zápas to mohli poupratovať.....


----------



## SunshineBB

Perfektny. Po stadione sa aspon zatial v II. lige da pohybovat stale uplne volne, dokonca na hlavnu tribunu sa da dostat s listkom na nekrytu, kedykolvek sa s vynimkou sektoru hosti da hocikde prejst. Listky nie su na konkretne miesto, len kryta nekryta. Turnikety vypnute. Proste taky spravny old school ako onehda v 99tom. A to mam rad. Vizualne a periferne ked clovek sedi a pozera sleduje futbal sa v podstate nezmenilo nic, az ked sa clovek zameria na detaily tak si uvedomi ze vsade kde sa pozrie je vsetko vlastne nove. Proste po rokoch super zazitok, dobra hra Dukly, vynikajuca atmosfera, dnes dokonca vypredana povolena kapacita 1766, na zaver oslava ako sa patri, pyro az za usami. Mam pocit ze tym zrusenim statia a ze cely oval je vlastne jeden sektor bez predelenia plotom maju divaci aj blizsie k ultras. Posledna vec ktoru pochvalim je travnik, take nieco sme u nas v Banskej Bystrici este nikdy nevideli. Jednu vec nepochvalim, a to ze na tri stvrtiny ovalu bol otvoreny len jeden vstup pricom v celej tej casti stadiona su vstupy 3 alebo 4. Predpokladam ze setria na ludoch ktori by museli stat pri vstupoch. Inak tych nedostatkov je tam neslutocne vela, na kazdych 10 metroch clovek najde nejaku wtf pikačovinu, ale ja som prisiel na futbal, a taketo serepeticky su mi ukradnute.

Siravak, tie miesta za stlpmi su moje oblubene  ale tak chodim tam dlhe roky a ked si najdem flek ze vidim obe brany tak nejaky ten stlp niekde v strede ihriska ani nevnimam.


----------



## ayoz

Čiže to je vlastne rovnako ako pred rekonštrukciou.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Čiže to je vlastne rovnako ako pred rekonštrukciou.


Je to ako studna do ktorej hodis 14 mil €. Peniaze su prec a studna je stale rovnaka.


----------



## eMKejx

V Trnave zase retardi po ihrisku a policia nikde. Katastrofa


----------



## figliar

Máš pravdu že to je nezvládnuté. Neodpustím si také bezvýznamné rýpnutie, Škrteľ po tom ako podporil v kampani Fica znovu ukázal, slušne povedané, že nikdy nebude profesorom filozofie, lebo pred takýmto zápasom v klubovom videu zapaľovať bengál s kuklou na hlave... Ale keďže sme v threade o štadiónoch... je zaujímavé si všimnúť že tie oplotenia a previerky v sektore hostí nemajú moc účinok - keď tam príde takáto tlupa a polícia si nerobí svoju prácu tak to moc nepomáha, ten plot zvládne pár goríl do pol minúty. Ale podľa mňa je toto všetko už len riešenie dôsledku namiesto príčiny, veď tí vypatlanci tvoria malé percento, je to cca 50-100 ľudí a väčšinou s jednoduchším nazi vnímaním sveta, sú to tí istí čo po otvorení demolovali štadión v DS alebo toalety na štadióne v Žiline.








Treba ich identifikovať a hlavne nepustiť viac na ligu.


----------



## DaxTT

Tá hnusná zelená sieť za bránami tam bola pôvodne myslená ako zábrana na hádzanie pyro a preniknutie iqvacov na plochu. Protipožiarna a blbuvzdorná. Na všetky sľuby od našich fans ta hnusná sieť zostala len v sektore pre hosťujúcich fans a výsledok = 0. Dnes som videl ako to funguje. Po trávniku behal výkvet fans BA aj TT. Vypatlancov nezastaví nič. Iba zdravý rozum, ale to by sa čakalo od nich moc. Tak ako to spraviť? To fakt musia byť tribúny 3 metre nad ihriskom? Aj tak sa nájde pablb čo spadne na druhú stranu aj keby sa mal dolámať. Je mi smutno z našeho futbalu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Jediny zapas v nase lige ktory moze vyzerat ako bundesliga a oni z toho zase raz urobia polske regionalne derby.


----------



## DaxTT

figliar said:


> Máš pravdu že to je nezvládnuté. Neodpustím si také bezvýznamné rýpnutie, Škrteľ po tom ako podporil v kampani Fica znovu ukázal, slušne povedané, že nikdy nebude profesorom filozofie, lebo pred takýmto zápasom v klubovom videu zapaľovať bengál s kuklou na hlave... Ale keďže sme v threade o štadiónoch... je zaujímavé si všimnúť že tie oplotenia a previerky v sektore hostí nemajú moc účinok - keď tam príde takáto tlupa a polícia si nerobí svoju prácu tak to moc nepomáha, ten plot zvládne pár goríl do pol minúty. Ale podľa mňa je toto všetko už len riešenie dôsledku namiesto príčiny, veď tí vypatlanci tvoria malé percento, je to cca 50-100 ľudí a väčšinou s jednoduchším nazi vnímaním sveta, sú to tí istí čo po otvorení demolovali štadión v DS alebo toalety na štadióne v Žiline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treba ich identifikovať a hlavne nepustiť viac na ligu.


Takáto háveď môže byť tvoj sused...ako to, že majú všetci prekrytú celú hlavu? To je zakázané už pár rokov. BTW takto už zamaskovaní fešáci vystúpili z vlaku. Za koho vlastne v tomto kombate vystrájal šošon?? A toho zmrda natiahnutého na zemi mi je ľúto asi tak ako nechtov čo si v nedelu ostrihám..


----------



## Jojco

Sektor hostí v TT by mali prerobiť tak ako na Slovane a nič podobne by sa nikdy nestalo. Teda aspoň nie v takej miere ako sme boli svedkami dnes.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pre zmenu ... Na skateparku v MT makajú nonstop. Dokončenie - ešte tento rok.


----------



## Raferty

DaxTT said:


> Takáto háveď môže byť tvoj sused...ako to, že majú všetci prekrytú celú hlavu? To je zakázané už pár rokov. BTW takto už zamaskovaní fešáci vystúpili z vlaku. Za koho vlastne v tomto kombate vystrájal šošon?? A toho zmrda natiahnutého na zemi mi je ľúto asi tak ako nechtov čo si v nedelu ostrihám..


Ak myslíš tu žltú kuklu tak to sú kukly GKS katowice. Vyzerá to že po dlhej dobe sa opäť obnoví Družba Trnava, Baník Ostrava , katow bábik


----------



## Lukaso85

ano ziadny soson  bili sa hlavne poliaci, cesi a rakusania (Ruch, GKS, Banik, Austria)


----------



## eMKejx

Raferty said:


> Ak myslíš tu žltú kuklu tak to sú kukly GKS katowice. Vyzerá to že po dlhej dobe sa opäť obnoví Družba Trnava, Baník Ostrava , katow bábik


vypada ze Ninja korytnacky si vysli von z kanala zatrenovat. 

Tuto fotku by sa oplatilo dat na titulky vsetkych svetovych medii ako u nas vypada FUTBALOVE ligove derby. ludia proti ludom rukami a nohami. Loptu tam skutocne vidiet nie je.


----------



## Azbest

verim a dufam ze vam tu strechu postavia ale ako presovcanovi ktoremu slubovali asi 5 stadionov a dodnes chodi na zapasy svojho muzstva do Velkeho Sarisa tomu velke sance nedavam...bodaj by som sa mylil


----------



## SunshineBB

Aj nam slubovali novy stadion uz za Kovacika, potom niekolkokrat odkladanu rekonstrukciu Stiavniciek, az sme napokon hrali domace zapasy v Kremnicke, vo Zvolene a v Ziary, aby sme sa napokon dockali. Verim ze Presov bude za par rokov minimalne tam, kde je dnes Dukla alebo Kosice.


----------



## ayoz

Tam kde sú dnes Dukla alebo Košice sú dve veľmi rozdielne miesta.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

a nedali by sa tie stavebné povolenia pre zakrytie štiavničiek riešiť už s predstihom ?  že by sa nemuselo teraz niekolko mesiacov čakat na EYOF a potom znovu čakať na všetky povolenia atď.


----------



## slavoski

Rekonštrukcia športovej haly v Bardejove pokročila, ale samozrejme potrebuje dofinancovanie😂


----------



## siravak

slavoski said:


> Rekonštrukcia športovej haly v Bardejove pokročila, ale samozrejme potrebuje dofinancovanie😂


No super. Dalsie kulturne sportovosko v ktorom mozno raz vyrastie novy Strananky ci Kropilak.


----------



## ayoz

Info k zimnému štadiónu v BB, o mesiac a pol už by sa na ňom malo hrať a na jar by malo dôjsť aj k úprave okolia, nech to celé vyzerá pekne. Miestnych kockovych fanatikov určite poteší informácia, že by pribudnúť mala aj tá.









Ján Nosko: Stavebné práce na zimnom štadióne napredujú, v decembri chceme spustiť domáce zápasy | Banská Bystrica


Najrozsiahlejšia rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna vo svojej histórii sa začala v decembri minulého roka odovzdaním staveniska vysúťaženému zhotoviteľovi. Dnes sú stavebné práce ukončené na 80 percent a banskobystrickí Barani sa už pripravujú na odohratie svojho prvého zápasu na domácom ľade. Práce...




www.banskabystrica.sk


----------



## roboSF1987

ayoz said:


> Info k zimnému štadiónu v BB, o mesiac a pol už by sa na ňom malo hrať a na jar by malo dôjsť aj k úprave okolia, nech to celé vyzerá pekne. Miestnych kockovych fanatikov určite poteší informácia, že by pribudnúť mala aj tá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ján Nosko: Stavebné práce na zimnom štadióne napredujú, v decembri chceme spustiť domáce zápasy | Banská Bystrica
> 
> 
> Najrozsiahlejšia rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna vo svojej histórii sa začala v decembri minulého roka odovzdaním staveniska vysúťaženému zhotoviteľovi. Dnes sú stavebné práce ukončené na 80 percent a banskobystrickí Barani sa už pripravujú na odohratie svojho prvého zápasu na domácom ľade. Práce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.banskabystrica.sk


Keď si odmyslím to Noskove PR, tak najprijemnejšie info z textu je toto:

„_Aktuálne sme aj pred spustením verejnej súťaže na modernizáciu technickej infraštruktúry – nové osvetlenie, ozvučenie oboch hál, turniketové systémy s predprípravou na detekciu tváre, časomiery a 35 LCD obrazoviek, ktoré budú umiestnené v útrobách štadióna, ako aj na multimediálnu kocku zavesenú nad hracou plochou haly A, ktorá by svojím vzhľadom a veľkosťou mala byť jedinečnou na Slovensku_,“

Bodaj by to tak dopadlo, bodaj by.....


----------



## ayoz

Mňa potešila aj úprava okolia, lebo to je otrasné na to, že štadión je prakticky v širšom centre mesta. Inak teda jedinečný vzhľad a veľkosť môžu znamenať hocičo. Môže byť aj najmenšia


----------



## figliar

No nechám sa prekvapiť ale pochybujem že bude väčšia ako kocka v BA tak možno tú jedinečnosť naozaj myslel doslovne teda že presne také rozmery v mm nikde u nás nemajú  Kľudne môže byť tretia v poradí podľa veľkosti.


----------



## DanB705

slavoski said:


> Rekonštrukcia športovej haly v Bardejove pokročila, ale samozrejme potrebuje dofinancovanie😂


Farba čela strechy mi naživo príde nesympatická, neviem prečo vybrali hnedú. Strop zvnútra sa možno zbytočne prerábal, keďže tam bol praktický nový a veľmi zachovalý s dobrým osvetlením. Musel sa otvoriť, aby sa dala kabeláž a pod. ale jeho výmena slúži len na pretečenie peňazí, keďže bol kvalitný ako je teraz nový. 

Výhoda je, že u nás tie posunuté termíny až tak nemrzia, keďže nemáme žiadny profesionálny (a asi ani amatérsky) klub, ktorý by tam pôsobil. Rekonštruuje sa len hlavná časť haly, druhá polovica, tiež veľmi dôležitá, sa dúfam, že takisto bude opravovať, keďže tam sú staré drevené okná, bez nejakej izolácie. Fasáda na tréningovej hale je na tom horšia ako tie naše 500 ročné bašty a šatne ani nehovoriac. Keď som tam hral, tak šatne a sprchy bola hrôza.


----------



## ayoz

Nové info aj ku Košiciam. Podľa mňa celkom pozitívne. nerozumiem, prečo nemohli ísť cestou položeného trávnika hneď, už sa tam mohlo hrať. Zároveň sa im snáď do Vianoc tú zmluvu podarí uzavrieť a do konca budúceho roka bude štadión dokončený.



https://sportnet.sme.sk/spravy/kosicka-futbalova-arena-aktualny-stav-oktober-2021-marcel-giboda-rozhovor/


----------



## Johnoo

DanB705 said:


> Farba čela strechy mi naživo príde nesympatická, neviem prečo vybrali hnedú.


Ja som rad, ze nakoniec vybrali hnedu. Podla vizulizacii, mala byt cervena (prehnane cervena).


----------



## p182

^^ skoda, ze sa nepostavila aj nova tribuna oproti hlavnej, alebo aspon za branou


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Remeta nevycúval z futbalu úplne, má biznis pri novom štadióne


Potrebuje pomoc mesta, Turčanová súhlasí.




presov.korzar.sme.sk





Inak zo zvedavosti, kde budú trénovať ? Sú tam v blízkosti nejaké tréningové plochy ?

Podla google maps som našiel plochy na Jazdeckej ulici, tam trénuje/trénoval Tatran pred vysťahovaním ?


----------



## jirky

Aktualne trenuju po okolitych dedinach


----------



## tyrnavian

figliar said:


> No podla toho co som nasiel to vyzera na spolupracu medzi domacimi chuliganmi a domacimi usporiadatelmi... Ako mozu dovolit domacim vyliezt na strechu stadiona aby odtial hadzali predmety do sektoru hosti?


Vidieť, že sa podobne ako väčšina nevyznáš vo futbalovom zákulisí, a ani v tom, čo sa tam naozaj za celý deň stalo. Preto všetci od policajtov po SFZ radšej neurčito tvrdia, že treba to vidieť komplexne, lebo by iste padali aj policajné hlavy za to fiasko. Preto sa všetci teraz konečne spolu stretajú a hľadajú riešenie na všetko, pre čítajúcu verejnosť musí stačiť mrkvička v podobe, že TT mala málo ochrankárov voči SFZ predpisom či neprivolaná polícia na štadión bezpečnostným manažérom.

1. bola dohodnutá klasická predzápasová bitka asi na záhorí (u Veľkých Levárov) 100 ks na 100 ks, aj tak sa všetci medzi sebou poznajú. Teda všetci to vedia, až na políciu, ktorá sa tomu nikdy nevenuje. Tie predzápasy majú jasné pravidlá - napr ležíš, nekope sa do teba, skončil si. Ty ako nezúčastnený sa vždy dozvieš o výsledku podľa toho, koho transparent visí na večernom zápase dole nohami v opačnom sektore.
2. TT strana prestala poobede dvíhať telefón, neprišli na miesto.
3. Takže bolo jasné, že sa to udeje v Trnave, kde sa všetci presunuli.
4. Z neznámych dôvodov sa policajné Ninja korytnačky rozhodli doviesť celé zakuklené predstavenie z oboch strán priamo a najmä bezpečne na štadión.
5. To čo vidíš pri výstupe z vlaku v Trnave v kuklách sú všetci zúčastnení za Slovan jasne označení pre políciu - belasá kukla je belasých, fialové kukly sú ich support z Austrie, červená je Zbrojovka. Neskôr tie isté kukly uvidíš behať po trávniku.








Najdramatickejšie momenty z Trnavy: TOTO nemá v dejinách slovenského futbalu obdobu - Fotografia č.1 | Nový Čas


Hanba a blamáž! Futbal v Trnave dostal v nedeľu poriadnu ranu. Šláger 11. kola našej najvyššej súťaže medzi Spartakom Trnava a Slovanom ... - Fotografia č.1




www.cas.sk




6. Z neznámych dôvodov namiesto okamžitého zadržania takto presne označených osôb do Antonovov, identifikácie a pokút za zahaľovovanie si tváre, bolo toto všetko doručené bezpečne pod policajným dohľadom priamo na vstup pred štadión.
7. Na vstupoch z oboch strán sa udiala najneuveriteľnejšia vec na svete, začalo sa tlačiť na Trnavu, že odhaľovaním tvárí na turniketové kamery by sa zakukleným bitkárom porušili protipandemické opatrenia, ktoré sa majú dodržovať a majú mať navrch voči bežným futbalovým vyhláškam. Veď Kmotrík s právnikmi stojí za svojimi. Tak sa spravil tichý súhlas všetkých strán a vypol sa vstupný face control. Stačilo mať kuklu, lístok, možno ani nie ten, všetci zakuklenci boli nakoridovaní z oboch strán do štadióna.
8. neprešlo 12 minút zápasu a už prišlo to, kvôli čomu sa docestovalo. Za TT červeno čierne kukly, žltozelené Katowice, modrý Baník. Úprimne je jedno či vtedy nejakí mladí chlapci boli hore s transparentom na streche, nič nehádzali, boli proste v nesprávny čas na nesprávnom mieste. Zaujímavý to bol moment iba pre neznalých novinárov, akože Kmotríka či ludí, čo sa vo futbale nevyznajú. To, čo sa však dialo dole na ihrisku, to boli už skutoční ultras, tí riešili neuskutočnené záhorie.
9. Porušili sa základné pravidlá, to čo vidíš je ukážková poloha ležmo Slovanistu. Zahraniční prestali dodržovať nepísané pravidlá a kopali do všetkých ležiacich z oboch strán ako do mechu zemiakov.
Najdramatickejšie momenty z Trnavy: TOTO nemá v dejinách slovenského futbalu obdobu - Fotografia č.12 | Nový Čas Následky a doboje čítaš každé 2-3 dni, zbytočne sa nechala slovenská scéna rozhádať kvôli zopár zahraničným, ktorých si prizvali na boj.
10. TV porušila mravné ohrozenie a nevypla prenos. Na západe stačí jeden exhibicionista, a už sa prepína. Nikto toto doteraz nerieši, zatiaľ žiadne konanie voči Markíze.
11. Futbalový zväz sa klasicky alibisticky postavil a dal urýchlene kontumačný výsledok. Po správnosti by mali podľa vlastných pravidiel strhnúť body obom. Trnave za bezpečnosť, Slovanu za odmietnutie nastúpiť a pokračovať. Úprimne strhnutie bodov obom by lige iba pomohlo, veď sú to najlepšie kluby, body by im chýbať nemali . Prezident Kováčik sa ani neukázal či poriadne nevyjadril, asi už nebude budúci rok kandidovať, načo si kaziť čas s nejakou bezpečnosťou, slabým repre trénerom a futbalom všeobecne.Tak sa už prezentuje Ivan Kozák ako veľký bojovník po rokoch, keď toto všetko vôbec ani trochu neriešil. Natáča sa podľa toho, ako vietor fúka a čo chce verejnosť počuť.
12. Pravdou je, že ich všetkých rozhýbal až parlamentný výbor, dal za jeden stol, inak by to skončilo ako vždy - nejako pre kluby, no nič systémového.

Vieš si predstaviť, že by ti policajti domov doručili zakuklených zlodejov s vetou, až by kradli a robili vám zle, tak nás včas zavolajte?

Preto zahraniční sem tak radi jazdia na výpomoc, sme naozaj posledná diera Európy, ktorá doteraz toto neriešila.

Je hrozné, čo sa stalo, bola to otázka času, ale aspoň sa veci začnú riešiť. A je jedno, čo o tom čiastočne píše zopár neznalých novinových pisálkov a ty tomu veríš, dôležitejšie budú protiopatrenia na to, aby sa to už nestalo, proste zlyhalo všetko od A po Z. Preto sú všetci, ktorí do toho vidia, ochotní sedieť za jedným stolom. Teda ažna jedného, ale snáď aj ten sa už ukáže.


----------



## ayoz

Už len za ten 7. bod by mala mať Trnava zavretý štadión do konca sezóny.


----------



## matejicek

ayoz said:


> Už len za ten 7. bod by mala mať Trnava zavretý štadión do konca sezóny.


Čo to trepeš ty tĺk. Zavrety stadion do konca sezony je likvidacia futbalu v Trnave. Hlavne 2. rok po sebe


----------



## ayoz

Keď nevedia zabezpečiť vstup na štadión a následne ani bezpečnosť, tak ich od toho treba odbremeniť. Preplatiť stratu si môžu dať tej SBSke čo kontrolovala ľudí na vchodoch, prípadne bezpečnostnému manažérovi.


----------



## marosss

Ten, kto pre tento stadion objednal sedacky ako pre Petrzalku zjavne nebol pri zmyloch. Naozaj mi hlava neberie ako toto mohol niekto schvalit. 
Plan urcite nieje nijaky a len sa ''plata'' za pochodu. Vysledkom su tieto zlte vchody na tribuny a to len preto, aby tam bolo nieco z mestskych a klubovych farieb. 
Ocakavam, ze toto nieje posledny napad a pribudne aj nieco v modrej farbe.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Lukaso85 said:


> Tak zatial je tam len jedno ihrisko, pribudne este tribuna, dalsie tri ihriska, welness, satne, fitness osvetlenie atd..


tak potom moja chyba. Na vizualizaciach, ktoré som našiel, tribúny neboli


----------



## Lukaso85

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> tak potom moja chyba. Na vizualizaciach, ktoré som našiel, tribúny neboli


Nic velke to zatial nebude ale planuju na buducu sezonu aj muzov v tretej lige aby mohol postupit dorast do prvej.


----------



## Jojco

Tá žltá farba na košických tribúnach vyzerá ako žltý sneh. Jedným slovom bieda.


----------



## SunshineBB




----------



## ayoz

Ku Košiciam, podľa mňa sivá so žltou vyzerajú spolu super, ale buď mali tie vchody spraviť žlté aj zvrchu alebo vôbec, takto to vyzerá ako najhoršie riešenie. Hlavne, nech tam už nepridávajú modrú. Celkovo podľa mňa žlto-modrá kombinácia mimo sedačiek vyzerá ako cirkus a rovnako akokoľvek namaľovaný betón vyzerá zle. Preto sa mi nikdy nepáčil štadión v Čermeli, zimák vo Zvolene alebo starý prešovský. Betón má byť sivý a farbu majú dodávať sedačky.


----------



## Lukaso85

Radvan


----------



## DaxTT

ayoz said:


> Ku Košiciam, podľa mňa sivá so žltou vyzerajú spolu super, ale buď mali tie vchody spraviť žlté aj zvrchu alebo vôbec, takto to vyzerá ako najhoršie riešenie. Hlavne, nech tam už nepridávajú modrú. Celkovo podľa mňa žlto-modrá kombinácia mimo sedačiek vyzerá ako cirkus a rovnako akokoľvek namaľovaný betón vyzerá zle. Preto sa mi nikdy nepáčil štadión v Čermeli, zimák vo Zvolene alebo starý prešovský. Betón má byť sivý a farbu majú dodávať sedačky.


Absolútny súhlas. Vidím to presne takto isto.


----------



## DanB705

Verejné obstarávanie na rekonštrukciu futbalového štadióna v Komárne sa o pár dní uzavrie a nastane rokovacie konanie. Cena: 11 miliónov € bez DPH, dĺžka rekonštrukcie: 15 mesiacov.
ttps://www.verejnesutaze.sk/tender/uvo/9812


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Ku Košiciam, podľa mňa sivá so žltou vyzerajú spolu super, ale buď mali tie vchody spraviť žlté aj zvrchu alebo vôbec, takto to vyzerá ako najhoršie riešenie. Hlavne, nech tam už nepridávajú modrú. Celkovo podľa mňa žlto-modrá kombinácia mimo sedačiek vyzerá ako cirkus a rovnako akokoľvek namaľovaný betón vyzerá zle. Preto sa mi nikdy nepáčil štadión v Čermeli, zimák vo Zvolene alebo starý prešovský. Betón má byť sivý a farbu majú dodávať sedačky.


S betónom súhlas, ale v takom stave ako je to teraz by podľa mňa modrá na niektorých detailoch napr.na zábradliach okolo tých vstupov mohla pre KE fungovať. Ale môj názor je tu nepodstatný, to je subjektívne a hlavne sa toto malo riešiť v rámci profi architektonického návrhu a nie teraz spôsobom "Fero dáme tie boky v žltej to bude dobré vyzerať". Na tých vizualizáciách je vidieť len to že niekto má fetiš na feature svetiel vo photoshope.
















Inak pri najlepšej snahe som sa nedopátral k stavu štadióna v Prešove. To naozaj presrali ďalší rok keď na jar chýbala už len jedna pečiatka? 😳


----------



## ayoz

V BB už osádzajú mantinely.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

https://sportnet.sme.sk/spravy/mfk-tatran-liptovsky-mikulas-fortuna-liga-november-2021-prezident-milan-mikusiak-rozhovor/?ref=trz



Celkom zaujímavý článok, vyzerá, že majiteľ plánuje dobudovať štadión na prvoligové parametre. Uvidíme či to nie sú len prázdne reči, každopádne slová o dohranie jari v LM mi prídu nereálne.



figliar said:


> Inak pri najlepšej snahe som sa nedopátral k stavu štadióna v Prešove. To naozaj presrali ďalší rok keď na jar chýbala už len jedna pečiatka? 😳


Páči sa mi na fotke ešte logo už dávno neexistujúceho klubu MFK Košice  
A o tom Prešove naozaj neviem čo si mám myslieť, tam musí byť niečo viac, čo ešte nevyplávalo na povrch.


----------



## figliar

Predbehol si ma, práve som to chcel sem dať. V tom popise plánovaných prác ma zaujala táto veta:

"Do druhej etapy je zaradené dobudovanie tribún pre kapacitu tritisíc päťsto divákov."

Tak na prvú ligu bude už o rok potrebná kapacita min. 4000 na sedenie tak neviem či im to pomôže. A s tým slovom dobudovanie som si nie celkom istý keďže teraz tam majú po stranách ihriska 6 radové tribúny - neviem či by jednu z nich nemuseli prerobiť komplet. Ale hlavne ma na celom rozhovore zaujalo toto - v úvode pri otázke o financiách:

"Mrzí ma, že mesto je neustále v rozpočtovom provizóriu a prisľúbené financie, ktoré mali tvoriť značnú časť nášho rozpočtu, nemáme."

A o tri otázky ďalej:

"Všetko máme vypracované a finančne vyčíslené. Ďalej tento zámer posúvame na mesto ako 90-percentného akcionára mestských športových zariadení a tiež na Slovenský futbalový zväz, so žiadosťou o spolufinancovanie tohto projektu."

Takže mestu ktoré počíta každé euro a je v provizóriu idú "posunúť" zámer na výstavbu štadióna vhodného na 1. ligu? Ja len aby im to niekto "neposunul" zo stola rovno do koša. Ale možno som niečo na genialite tohto zámeru prehliadol.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

figliar said:


> Takže mestu ktoré počíta každé euro a je v provizóriu idú "posunúť" zámer na výstavbu štadióna vhodného na 1. ligu? Ja len aby im to niekto "neposunul" zo stola rovno do koša. Ale možno som niečo na genialite tohto zámeru prehliadol.


Liptovsky Mikulas je v provizoriu kvoli konflitku poslancov s vedenim mesta, takze ak sa to urovna, tak to nie je nerealne. 

Inak tie ich tribunky su ten najvacsi SEDA lowcost, kde pod plechom je len strk a okolie je tiez (aspon teda 2 roky dozadu bolo) uplne neupravene. Takze minimalne ta tribuna oproti hlavnej je v pohode suca nejaku rekonstrukciu s tym, ze buracie, alebo demontazne prace by trvali mozno dva doobedia.


----------



## figliar

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Inak tie ich tribunky su ten najvacsi SEDA lowcost


Nie je SEDa len na jednej strane? Tu je porovnanie a príklad z Pohronia:








LM:








Dobrú fotku tej druhej tribúny som nenašiel, tam bude SEDA tipujem.


----------



## jirky

Figliar - stale to iste, jeden stempel od protimonopolneho uradu chyba. Dokonca uz maju cerstvo schvalenu zmenu stavby pred dokoncenim po x odvolaniach (Slavik + par miestnych slavikov).V LM tiez posudzovali dotaciu a tam to preslo bez mihnutia oka. Pri PO to uz niekolkokrat vratili na doplnenie, posledna info (par dni dozadu) je taka, ze si predlzili lehotu na vydanie stanoviska o dalsich 30dni... Naozaj neviem co si o tom mam mysliet.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

figliar said:


> Nie je SEDa len na jednej strane? Tu je porovnanie a príklad z Pohronia:
> 
> LM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobrú fotku tej druhej tribúny som nenašiel, tam bude SEDA tipujem.


Toto je tá hlavná tribúna, konštrukčne podľa mňa tiež SEDA akurát s prilepeným zázemím. Ja som skôr rozprával najmä o tej protiľahlej tribúne.


----------



## figliar

Tá hlavná je konštrukčne iná - porovnaj si strechu s Pohroním. Ale to je asi jedno, dôležité je že to len "dostavbou" na 4000 podľa mňa nebude také ľahké dať, teda myslím tak aby ten štadión aj nejako vyzeral. Na splnenie podmienok by im samozrejme stačilo postaviť za každou bránkou vysokú možno 15 radovú tribúnu bez strechy a nemuseli by robiť ani rohy.


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Tá hlavná je konštrukčne iná - porovnaj si strechu s Pohroním. Ale to je asi jedno, dôležité je že to len "dostavbou" na 4000 podľa mňa nebude také ľahké dať, teda myslím tak aby ten štadión aj nejako vyzeral. Na splnenie podmienok by im samozrejme stačilo postaviť za každou bránkou vysokú možno 15 radovú tribúnu bez strechy a nemuseli by robiť ani rohy.


Ked si to už spomenul.....prisiel mi na rozum stary trnavsky.... (mne osobne sa pacil)


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> Ked si to už spomenul.....prisiel mi na rozum stary trnavsky.... (mne osobne sa pacil)


Mne sa tiež páčia štadióny kde sú za bránami nezakryté tribúny, samozrejme praktičnosť je druhá vec  Napr. Sassuolo má pekný štadión, také niečo v oveľa menšom by mohli raz urobiť aj v Ružomberku, ten štadión tam má výhodu že má po stranách dve skoro identické tribúny a vyzeral by potom super.


----------



## ayoz

V Radvani už kladú umelú trávu aj sedačky. Tie vyzerajú ako vyradené sedačky zo Štiavničiek a teda ani tu nebudú sklápacie.


----------



## Jojco

Porovnanie s cirkusom sa mi páči.  tie Seda tribúny dosť pripomínajú skladacie tribúny ktoré sa používajú na jednorázové akcie. Preto mi príde absurdné, že takéto "stavby" si u nás vyžadujú toľko dôležitosti.


----------



## SunshineBB

Este aj ten cirkus ma sklapacie sedacky


----------



## DaxTT

Úplne by som pochopil keby tie staré sedačky skončili niekde okolo B. Bystrice po dedinách na miestnych tribúnkach. Dať to na Radvaň čo je úplne nový projekt, tak to mi hlava neberie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

BB je asi jediné mesto kde sa postavia/zrekonštruju dva štadióny a ani jeden nie je poriadny na prvú ligu


----------



## Lukaso85

DaxTT said:


> Úplne by som pochopil keby tie staré sedačky skončili niekde okolo B. Bystrice po dedinách na miestnych tribúnkach. Dať to na Radvaň čo je úplne nový projekt, tak to mi hlava neberie.


To mas odkial ze tam davaju stare sedacky??? Su tam uplne nove.


----------



## Lukaso85

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> BB je asi jediné mesto kde sa postavia/zrekonštruju dva štadióny a ani jeden nie je poriadny na prvú ligu


Stiavnicky splnaju vsetko na prvu ligu. Kapacita, kamerovy system, turnikety, vyhr. travnik, osvetlenie atd.


----------



## SunshineBB

Del


----------



## siravak

Lukaso85 said:


> Stiavnicky splnaju vsetko na prvu ligu. Kapacita, kamerovy system, turnikety, vyhr. travnik, osvetlenie atd.


No ano. Splnaju. . Nechce sa mi natahovat so slovickani, ale aj tak ma (v ociach mnohych, vratane mna) k poriadnemu stadionu dost daleko. A už nehovorim len o kapacite.


----------



## Jojco

Štiavničky - keď budú všetky sektory kryté strechou na úrovni, bude to úplne iný level. Samozrejme pre futbalového fanúšika to nikdy nebude ideálny štadión ale pre atletiku to bude super. Mimochodom, túto tému tu riešime stále dokola už pár rokov


----------



## DaxTT

Lukaso85 said:


> To mas odkial ze tam davaju stare sedacky??? Su tam uplne nove.


Od príspevku vyššie. Ale asi som to teda nesprávne pochopil.. Inak z tej fotky vyzerajú ako tie pôvodné


----------



## figliar

Ak sa raz nájdu nejaké financie na upgrade Štiavničiek tak by podľa mňa bolo lepšie sa v prvom rade zamerať na tú bránu borcov. Spojiť to novým sektorom alebo ešte lepšie nadstaviť tam pre 5 sektorov v strede nejakých 5-6 radov a len tú časť zastrešiť. Vznikli by tak dobré miesta tj v strede ihriska vysoko a pod strechou pričom kapacita by sa zvýšila na cca 8 tisíc. A štadión by tak mal 2 kryté protiľahlé tribúny, aj tak väčšina ľudí chce sedieť tam. Neviem presne koľko by sa ušetrilo na tom komplet zastrešení oválu a či by tie prostriedky stačili na tie úpravy čo som spomínal ale myslím že by mali uvažovať týmto smerom.
Každopádne ten štadión sa stále dá vylepšiť a to je hlavné. Asi som v tomto v menšine ale skutočným failom v BB je podľa mňa Radvaň. Perfektné miesto ale úplne na hovno projekt. Namiesto tej budovy a 2 dedinských tribúnok tie isté prostriedky mali použiť na jednu modernú 1.5 - 2 tis. hlavnú tribúnu so zázemím ktorá by mohla byť v budúcnosti základom pre 8tis. čisto futbalový štadión. Navyše na tej prázdnej ploche za bránou je tam tuším naprojektované parkovisko... Proste ten štadión sa už upgradovať nedá. Viem že Duklu má väčšina pevné spojenú so Štiavničkami ale dúfal som že by raz mohli mať čisto futbalový štadión... myslím že taká príležitosť sa už nebude opakovať, len môj názor samozrejme.


----------



## Ivko1989

Čo sa týka rekonštrukcie zimného štadióna v Bystrici. Fasáda štadióna si myslím že je TOP. Ale veľmi ma sklamala rekonštrukcia interiéru...myslím že pár radov sedačiek hneď za mantinelom(označil som červenou) by sa zmestilo. Niečo podobné ako v Skalici...
Dúfam že bude kocka moderná. A na stranu kde je skybox. By sa sa hodili led panely (označené žltou). Myslím že by to nabralo hneď dizajn modernej arény. Keďže u nás okrem Košíc nikde nevidel...


----------



## Ivko1989

A zabudol som spomenúť sektor hostí. Čo je totálna katastrofa...tiež by sa to dalo nejak vymyslieť . A zväčšiť. 
Dúfam že nenechajú otvorenú tu oceľovú konštrukciu za bránou. Lebo je to otrasne a pôsobí to jak na stavbe...na nových fotkách nieje vidno v akom stave to je...a tiež si myslím že dva rady sedaciek by sa zmestili....
Hneď by inak vyzeral ten štadión...co sa týka interiéru...


----------



## figliar

Všetky tri miesta ktoré spomínaš sú dôsledkom obmedzeného rozpočtu s ktorým museli pracovať - treba si naštudovať konštrukciu toho zimáku. Tých "pár sedačiek za mantinelom" ktoré spomínaš sa tam nedá tak ľahko pridať a pri tom sklone tej tribúny domácich fans by pri jej nadstavbe skončili niekde v bránkovisku. LED panel niekto musí zaplatiť. A sektor hostí - čo tam chceš "vymyslieť" a čo s tým mali urobiť keď tam nemali miesto? To by vyžadovalo komplet "predĺženie" celého zimáku a postaviť tam niečo podobné ako je za druhou bránkou, tiež som pár strán dozadu spomínal že by to vyzeralo lepšie ale na všetky tieto zmeny potrebuješ odhadujem ďalší mil. eur naviac ktoré proste k dispozícii neboli. V rámci možností a rozpočtu je tá rekonštrukcia zvládnutá dobre.


----------



## siravak

Mna by skor zaujímalo či tych par drevenych oblukov stalo za to...


----------



## SunshineBB

Samozrejme. Vsetky peniaze investovane do tohto zimaku za poslednych 10 rokov dokopy su len zlomok ceny noveho stadionu. Avsak sucasny stav v porovnani s tym pred 10 rokmi je na neporovnatelne vyssej urovni.


----------



## siravak

Ak su samotni bystricania spokojni s utlnostou tychto stadionikov, tak potom niet o com. Už len dufat že (aj ked klasicky po slovensky, teda po kuskoch a do nekonecna) tie mikrostadioniky raz v krajskom meste, baste jak futbalovej, tak atletickej dokoncia. Ja to Bystrici uprimne prajem. Aj ked som tajne dufal, ze kiks ktory urobili v BA a KE (mam na mysli hokej) raz opravia Bystricou.


----------



## eMKejx

v BB recykluju co sa da. snad nam sem v buducnosti nedovezu kocku zo slovana, ked tam budu prechadzat na 8k


----------



## SunshineBB

siravak said:


> Ak su samotni bystricania spokojni s utlnostou tychto stadionikov, tak potom niet o com. Už len dufat že (aj ked klasicky po slovensky, teda po kuskoch a do nekonecna) tie mikrostadioniky raz v krajskom meste, baste jak futbalovej, tak atletickej dokoncia. Ja to Bystrici uprimne prajem. Aj ked som tajne dufal, ze kiks ktory urobili v BA a KE (mam na mysli hokej) raz opravia Bystricou.


Ale nepytal si sa ci sme spokojni. Ja som tvoju otazku pochopil tak, ze "ci ta rekonstrukcia stala za tych 8 mil €". Ak novy stadion stoji 25-40 mil € v kapacite aspon 5 tisic, tak myslim ze za tych 8 sme dostali adekvatne vyhotovenie. (ratam samozrejme aj veci ktore sa este budu robit na jar. ozvucenie, osvetlenie, kocka, panely a pod). Viac sa asi nedalo, a menej by bola fakt hanba. A predpokladam ze tych 25-40 mil k dispozicii naozaj nebolo.


Ja osobne spokojny samozrejme nie som. Je dost veci ktore mi vadia na vsetkych troch stadionoch velakrat tu spominane. Zimak mal byt dlhsi a s tribunou aj za druhou branou, nova tribuna mala byt az po zem lebo takto to vyzera zle, Stiavnicky mali mat a musia mat strechu, absencia sklapacich sedaciek je hanba a socialne zariadenia/bufety su na gulku do hlavy. V Radvani si naozaj mohli odpustit 4 radove minitribuny a postavit jednu poriadnu pre 1500-2000 ludi. Ako Bystricania vsak musime hladat pozitiva, kedze na tch stadionoch budeme travit cas a na vsetko sa pozerat ako Dudroš by bolo unavne. Nejake pozitiva sa najdu vsade, kto ich ma ukazovat ak nie my.


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> v BB recykluju co sa da. snad nam sem v buducnosti nedovezu kocku zo slovana, ked tam budu prechadzat na 8k


Napis prosim, co konkretne v BB zrecyklovali?:


----------



## siravak

@SunshineBB : No ved vravim ze ak sa tam budu fanusikovia citit dobre, tak niet o com. Moj nazor poznas.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ano ta Radvan je zahodena prilezitost, mohla sa postavit jedna velka tribuna s komplet zazemym. A v pripade potreby dobudovat okolite tribuny aspon na kapacitu 6tis. Priestor je napr. na tej schatranej vedlajsej umelke. Bohvie ake maju s tym ihriskom plany.


----------



## ayoz

No ten súčasný stav je veľmi divný, keďže pre mládež je to zbytočne veľké, pre mužov zbytočne malé. Ale zase treba povedať, že v prípade potreby by bolo jednouché zhodiť strechy a postaviť normálne tribúny.


----------



## marosss

https://sportnet.sme.sk/spravy/kosicka-futbalova-arena-travnik-zakladanie-november-2021/


----------



## figliar

Je dobré že konečne začali, len moje dve poznámky k tomu...

"Skúsenosti so zakladaním trávnika má aj z Národného futbalového štadióna v Bratislave. "

Týmto by som sa moc nechválil vzhľadom na to na akej oráčine sa v BA hráva. Ale netvrdím že je to len ich chyba.

„Je to najkvalitnejší prírodný rezaný trávnik, ktorý má hrúbku tri centimetre. Obsahuje trávu s názvom lipnica lúčna,“

Takže ani tu nebude hybrid, čo je škoda ale vzhľadom na 2. ligu (a životnosť trávnika 2-3 roky) asi pochopiteľné. Len dúfam že keď už zakázali umelku tak raz aspoň na tých väčších štadiónoch bude všade hybrid - v našich geografických podmienkach je to asi jediná cesta ako udržať po väčšinu sezóny trávnik v akceptovateľnom stave tj tak aby sa nehrala kopaná ale futbal.


----------



## SunshineBB

Neviete aky je travnik na Stiavnickach? Akoze fotili sme vysev aj neskor ako postupne rastol cize asi je to priroda, ale netusim ked sa robi hybrid ci sa to doplna potom alebo sa to robi nejako plosne od zaciatku.


----------



## DaxTT

figliar said:


> Je dobré že konečne začali, len moje dve poznámky k tomu...
> 
> "Skúsenosti so zakladaním trávnika má aj z Národného futbalového štadióna v Bratislave. "
> 
> Týmto by som sa moc nechválil vzhľadom na to na akej oráčine sa v BA hráva. Ale netvrdím že je to len ich chyba.
> 
> „Je to najkvalitnejší prírodný rezaný trávnik, ktorý má hrúbku tri centimetre. Obsahuje trávu s názvom lipnica lúčna,“
> 
> Takže ani tu nebude hybrid, čo je škoda ale vzhľadom na 2. ligu (a životnosť trávnika 2-3 roky) asi pochopiteľné. Len dúfam že keď už zakázali umelku tak raz aspoň na tých väčších štadiónoch bude všade hybrid - v našich geografických podmienkach je to asi jediná cesta ako udržať po väčšinu sezóny trávnik v akceptovateľnom stave tj tak aby sa nehrala kopaná ale futbal.


Čo ja viem tak na NFŠ sa dostala pleseň na kopačkách v rámci prípravného zápasu vďaka nejakému českému klubu. Teraz už je tam komplet vymenený trávnik.


----------



## MBPA

NFS nedostal plesen kvoli kopackam ceskeho klubu  NFS dostal plesen preto, lebo sa tam o travnik nevedia starat, kratko po polozeni travnika tam mali koncert (tusim Elan? Nie som si isty) a totalne to odflakli. Kmotrik navyse vycitil prilezitost vo svojej poistovni, ktora mu poistuje zvysok jeho firiem, tak na nich zatlacil a oni (biznisovo spravne), pustili do gati a preplatili mu to. Problem bol, ze druhykrat to uz Kmotrik nemal na co zvalit, lebo sa naozaj o ten travnik nestarali.

Inak tolko amaterskych preslapov ktore sa stali pri stavani NFS a nasledne jeho prevadzke, to by bolo na samostatnu knihu


----------



## figliar

To je zaujímavé info s tým koncertom, to som nevedel. Inak @SunshineBB pokiaľ viem dá sa to upraviť na hybrid aj dodatočne (a ktovie či to nie je štandardná metóda) veď takto vznikol v Trnave asi zatiaľ jediný hybrid u nás:









Podobný spôsob použili na Wembley. V Trnave budú mať hybridný trávnik


Okrem trnavského klubu využíva štadión aj slovenská reprezentácia.




sportnet.sme.sk




_"Do súčasného prírodného trávnika sa špeciálnym strojom vtkajú umelé vláka, ktoré slúžia na spevnenie hracej plochy, naďalej však zostáva zachovaný prírodný rámec ihriska."_

Inak som teda zvedavý na jar na súboj trávnikov BB a Košíc keďže budú obidva nové. Čisto intuitívne by som si tipol že lepšie na tom bude ten v BB lebo predsa len ho dávali v ideálnom čase čo sa týka teplôt a slnka. Ešte k tej Trnave - tam sa ukazuje že hybrid je pre nás cesta, z TV prenosov sa mi zdá že (ak nerátam TN a ZA umelky) ihrisko je tam naozaj najrovnejšie zo všetkých v priebehu celého roka.


----------



## DaxTT

MBPA said:


> NFS nedostal plesen kvoli kopackam ceskeho klubu  NFS dostal plesen preto, lebo sa tam o travnik nevedia starat, kratko po polozeni travnika tam mali koncert (tusim Elan? Nie som si isty) a totalne to odflakli. Kmotrik navyse vycitil prilezitost vo svojej poistovni, ktora mu poistuje zvysok jeho firiem, tak na nich zatlacil a oni (biznisovo spravne), pustili do gati a preplatili mu to. Problem bol, ze druhykrat to uz Kmotrik nemal na co zvalit, lebo sa naozaj o ten travnik nestarali.
> 
> Inak tolko amaterskych preslapov ktore sa stali pri stavani NFS a nasledne jeho prevadzke, to by bolo na samostatnu knihu


Je smutné, že taký klub ako Slovan sa nevie poriadne postarať o trávnik. Spomínam si, že počas nejakého kontrolného dňa na NFŠ sa tam chvastali, ako oni vedia postaviť štadión tak, aby trávnik nedopadol ako ten v Trnave. Zrovna akurát bola pleseň tam. Vtedy v Trnave dokonca aj striekali trávnik nejakou farbou aby to v telke vyzeralo šik a samozrejme futbalisti boli po zapase viac zeleni ako zvyčajne. Inak to čo som napísal predtým o plesni na NFŠ, tak to v jednej reportáži povedal tréner Weiss, len neviem nájsť to video - on tak dokonca aj per huba menoval konkrétny klub ktorý im tam tu pleseň zavliekol. Prišlo mi to na silné slová, ale však on je taký.


----------



## DaxTT

Nakoniec som našiel niečo na sport.cz: Trenér Vladimír Weiss starší prozradil, že trávník napadla plíseň. V zákulisí se pak spekulovalo, že ji tam zanesli na svých kopačkách v přípravě hráči Zlína.


----------



## MBPA

Nie som odbornik na travniky, ale cisto laicky predpokladam, ze Zlin nehral pripravu iba na Slovane, ale aj niekde inde a tam ziadnu plesen nezaniesol. Weiss je mozno uspesny trener, ale proflovo zapada ku Kmotrikovi, takze to naozaj treba brat s rezervou. 

Slovan ma problem najma s personalom a je to vidiet na vsetkych urovniach riadenia klubu, travnik nie je vynimkou. To je potom presne tak ked vsade zamestnas kamaratov alebo pijavice.


NFS je parodia na moderny futbalovy stadion, o to horsie pre ostatne akoze moderne slovenske stadiony vyzvnieva fakt, ze na Slovensku je naozaj najlepsi. Taky jednooky medzi slepymi, ale pre Slovac to staci a budeme sa utesovat aki sme moderni.


----------



## ayoz

To píšeš, ako keby sme tu mali 15 nových moderných štadiónov. Máme tu reálne 3 a zaujímalo by ma, čo je podľa teba zle v takej DS. A celkovo teda v čom zaostávajú Slovan, Trnava a DAC za porovnateľnými štadiónmi v Európe. Keď si porovnáme Slovensko s podobne veľkými/bohatými krajinami, resp. na podobnej futbalovej úrovni, tak si nemyslím, že sa za štadióny musíme hanbiť.


----------



## MBPA

Dunajska Streda ma zhodou okolnosti vybornu akademiu a zazemie v nej. Tam samozrejme nie je o com, to im mozu zavidiet aj v Bundeslige.

Aby som ti ale odpovedal na otazku: kazdy moderny stadion ma modernu CCTV ktora vie real-time vyhodnocovat nie len tvare (a samozrejme porovnavat ich s databazami), ale rovno aj zachytit podozrive spravanie danej osoby s vyslanim signalu zodpovednemu security managerovi a nasledne stewardovi, ktory je v okamihu pri danej osobe. Osobne som zazil ako stewardi riesili ludi, ktori pili na stadione napriek zakazu pivo (niektore krajiny maju pivo v hladisku povolene, niektore zakazane) alebo konkretne osoby ktore robia problemy v hladisku (napriklad co i len naznak roznych problemovych vlajok. Za taketo veci sa castokrat rusia sezonne permanentky, v niektorych pripadoch su dokonca na stadionoch miestnosti kde mozu v superrychlom konani daneho cloveka odsudit.

O travniku sme sa bavili, ale ide hlavne o vyuzitie stadiona na rozne dalsie aktivity. Na Slovane sa travnik prekryje, ale pozri sa ako maju spraveny travnik a jeho skladanie ine stadiony (Tottenham) alebo ako sa so svetovymi stranami a priamymi slnecnymi lucmi vysporiadali napriklad v Eindhovene, kde je cast travnika na ktoru dopada minimum svetla specialne vyhrievana tak, aby si nespoznal rozdiel medzi danym miestom a zvyskom ihriska.

Dalsou vecou je akustika: spytaj sa ludi ktori boli na Slovane na koncertoch, aky z toho mali pocit, a potom sa to iste spytaj napriklad ludi v Troch veziach alebo v okoli stadiona. Kmotrik dal do stadiona sice dobry sound system, ale absolutne nezodpovedajuci stadionu. Nieco ako keby si si kupil K2 L-Acoustics do rodinneho domu a este to nechal instalovat elektrikara hodinoveho manzela.

O zazemi (t.j. kancelarie, fanshopy, muzea atd.) a ich pristupe pre verejnost pocas bezneho dna sa fakt nemusime rozpravat. Zazil som niekolko biznis stretnuti v lozach, na Slovane ma k tomu najblizsie Kmotrikova loza, vsetky ostatne su akurat tak na urovni beznych kancelarskych zasadaciek. Plus absolune chyba mid-level pre tych ktory nie su v lozach a ani bezni navstevnici.

Takze aby som to zhrnul. Ten stadion je novy, pekny a pre niekoho kto nebol vonku je to creme de la creme. Pre cloveka zvyknuteho chodit na spickove stadiony je to premrhana sanca ktora by bola dobra pred 15 rokmi, ale nie dnes.


----------



## ayoz

Ako sorry, ale ty tu hádžeš ako príklady Eindhoven alebo Tottenham, ale neviem o tom, že by sme u nás mali také bohaté kluby. Ako keby si kritizoval novú Fabiu, lebo ty si zvyknutý jazdiť vo Ferrari.


----------



## matejicek

ayoz said:


> Ako sorry, ale ty tu hádžeš ako príklady Eindhoven alebo Tottenham, ale neviem o tom, že by sme u nás mali také bohaté kluby. Ako keby si kritizoval novú Fabiu, lebo ty si zvyknutý jazdiť vo Ferrari.


Novu Fabiu v cene Ferrari 🤭


----------



## MBPA

Tu vobec nejde o bohatstvo klubov, ale o to, kolko penazi sa neefektivne vynalozilo na stadion, ktory bol postaveny v roku 2019, pricom urovnou pripomina zapadne stadiony z roku 2000+. Zaroven myslim celkom objektivne (a z praxe) hovorim kde boli uplne zbytocne vyhodene peniaze a kde zas bolo setrene.

Inak Eindhoven ma stadion ktory ma viac ako 100 rokov a posledna realna rekonstrukcia na nom bola koncom 90-ich rokov, ja som ich spomenul kvoli porovnaniu technologii, co je myslim ferove. Nikto taktiez nehovori ze pre NFS je meritkom Tottenham Stadium, ale na konkretnych prikladoch ti hovorim co tam nefunguje. Myslim ze som bol dost vecny a kto to chce vidiet tak vidi, kto nechce, ten si zakryje oci a bude sa tvarit ze vlastne ziadny problem na NFS nie je. Mohol by som ist aj hlbsie do detailov, ale to uz by som zrejme porusil niektore agreementy a to sa v biznise nerobi.

Zo zaujimavosti si pozri ake plany su na EcoPark pre Forest Green (odhadovana investicia cca 100 milionov, pritom ide o malicky stadion), ake mali naklady a ako su vybavene napriklad Groupama Arena a Negyerdei, kolko stal a co ponuka viedensky Allianz Stadium...


----------



## Raferty

Odkaz na to ako vypadam ten trávnik Slovana po koncerte Trávnik na novučičkom štadióne vydržal len pár mesiacov: Podľa Slovana to tak malo byť


----------



## figliar

matejicek said:


> Novu Fabiu v cene Ferrari 🤭


Neviem či mi niečo uniklo ale štadión Spurs stál v prepočte vyše miliardu eur. To je ferarri (za cenu ferarri). Naše štadióny sú fabie cca za cenu fabie (aj keď častokrát ešte s uliatím peňazí do správnych vrecák na úkor kvality ale to je na inú diskusiu - stále je to v porovnaní s top štadiónmi low cost)


----------



## JaroC.

Pár záberov a info z Považskej Bystrice.

Strecha na starej, hlavnej, rekonštruovanej tribúne sa predĺžila. Opticky to vyzerá, že je zarovno prvého radu sedadiel. Strecha sa predĺžila aj z opačnej strany, čo je výborné, vzhľadom, že na druhej strane je ihrisko s umelou trávou a tak je vyriešená aj prekrytá "tribúna" na sledovanie zápasov na umelke. Už asi tretí týždeň pokračujú práce na výkopoch a zásypoch pre tartanovú dráhu.


































Ešte jedna bonusová staršia fotka 










Súčasne sa rekonštruuje a zväčšuje tréningové ihrisko neďaleko hlavného štadiónu s prírodnou trávou.


----------



## SunshineBB

Zo stranky HC05 z rubriky "vy sa pytate my odpovedame". Vyberam co patri k stadionu.



> *– Bude už na štadióne multimediálna kocka?*
> 
> – Multimediálna kocka túto sezónu na štadióne ešte nebude. Celá vnútorná infraštruktúra vrátane LED kocky, nového osvetlenia a ozvučenia by sa mala inštalovať až po ukončení aktuálnej sezóny.
> 
> *– V akom štádiu je aktuálne rekonštrukcia a čo všetko ostáva dokončiť?*
> 
> – Rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna sa dostáva do záverečnej fázy. Tento týždeň prebieha kolaudačný proces novej B tribúny. Vzhľadom na začatie mrazenia a tvorby ľadovej plochy sa musela odložiť inštalácia vnútornej infraštruktúry až na obdobie po sezóne. V tomto období by mali prebiehať aj dokončovacie práce na exteriéri haly.
> 
> *– Stihne sa všetko dokončiť pred 5.12.2021, kedy je na programe domáce stretnutie?*
> 
> – Náš klub v spolupráci s mestom aktuálne pracujú na tom, aby sa stihli pripraviť všetky nevyhnutné náležitosti, ktoré sú potrebné na odohratie súťažného zápasu Tipos extraligy. Okrem toho, aby sme štadión opäť pripravili do kondície extraligových zápasov, sme museli zabezpečiť sfunkčnenie bufetov, prípravu fanshopu, oživenie osvetlenia, ozvučenia, zabezpečenia časomiery a dočasnej LED obrazovky. Do 5.12. budú k dispozícii pre fanúšikov tribúny A a C, VIP priestory a SKYBOXY. Tribúna B bude pre fanúšikov sprístupnená až po úspešnej kolaudácii.
> 
> *– Zvýši sa aj kapacita štadióna? Ak áno, o koľko miest?*
> 
> – Kapacita štadióna sa s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou mierne navýši, no vzhľadom na to, že sektor pre náš fanklub je bez sedadiel, ťažko v tejto chvíli určiť konkrétne číslo. Predpoklad je, že to bude približne 2950 miest.
> 
> *– Kde budú ZŤP miesta?*
> 
> – Vyhradené miesta pre ZŤP sú nezmenené a zatiaľ budú tam, kde pominulé sezóny.
> 
> *– Kedy sa odohrá prvý domáci zápas a kedy bude zimný štadión v prevádzke?*
> 
> – Od začiatku sezóny je avizovaný ako dátum prvého domáceho stretnutia 5.12.2021. Stretnutie odohráme proti tímu HC Grotto Prešov.


Ta kapacita je este nizsia ako deklarovali na zaciatku rekonstrukcie a v podstate sa navysila tym padom o smiesnych 109 miest.

nejake foto




























viac foto a info tu


----------



## SunshineBB

Podla FB este jedna vrstva a 1.12 sa ide na lad










Tie reklamy celkom inteligentne a prehladne. Zaujalo ma ci to ma Tipos osefovane ze ma logo v stredovom kruhu namiesto kluboveho, uz som si to videl tusim v Presove.


----------



## DaxTT

JaroC. said:


> Pár záberov a info z Považskej Bystrice.
> 
> Strecha na starej, hlavnej, rekonštruovanej tribúne sa predĺžila. Opticky to vyzerá, že je zarovno prvého radu sedadiel. Strecha sa predĺžila aj z opačnej strany, čo je výborné, vzhľadom, že na druhej strane je ihrisko s umelou trávou a tak je vyriešená aj prekrytá "tribúna" na sledovanie zápasov na umelke. Už asi tretí týždeň pokračujú práce na výkopoch a zásypoch pre tartanovú dráhu.
> 
> View attachment 2414915
> 
> View attachment 2414917
> 
> View attachment 2414918
> 
> View attachment 2414919
> 
> 
> Ešte jedna bonusová staršia fotka
> 
> View attachment 2414920
> 
> 
> Súčasne sa rekonštruuje a zväčšuje tréningové ihrisko neďaleko hlavného štadiónu s prírodnou trávou.
> 
> View attachment 2414928


Takto nejako to mohli aj BB robit a bolo by to fajn. Hlavne mám na mysli ten kúsok oválu na 5 fotke. To prekrytie aj nad sedačkami a zároveň dozadu je paráda. Takže sa to dá urobiť na úrovni aj na prastarom ovále. Aj malá tribúna oproti hlavnej posúva ten štadión na vyšší level. Vždy lepšie ako brána borcov.


----------



## JRBA

Tak konecne BB zrekonstruoval treningovy halu...budu tam stavat aj normalny stadion?


----------



## figliar

DaxTT said:


> Takto nejako to mohli aj BB robit a bolo by to fajn. Hlavne mám na mysli ten kúsok oválu na 5 fotke. To prekrytie aj nad sedačkami a zároveň dozadu je paráda. Takže sa to dá urobiť na úrovni aj na prastarom ovále. Aj malá tribúna oproti hlavnej posúva ten štadión na vyšší level. Vždy lepšie ako brána borcov.


Možno mi niečo uniká ale ten "kúsok oválu" na 5 fotke je hlavná tribúna. Myslel si to tak že aj v BB mali hlavnú spraviť takto?


----------



## SunshineBB

JRBA said:


> Tak konecne BB zrekonstruoval treningovy halu...budu tam stavat aj normalny stadion?


O com bol tento prispevok? Ci ta len svrbeli prsty a nenasiel si lepsi thread?


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Možno mi niečo uniká ale ten "kúsok oválu" na 5 fotke je hlavná tribúna. Myslel si to tak že aj v BB mali hlavnú spraviť takto?


Podla mna myslel ze oval v BB mohol vyzerat ako tato tribuna. Aj s tou strechou.


----------



## ayoz

Za mňa ako celok ok.


----------



## DaxTT

SunshineBB said:


> O com bol tento prispevok? Ci ta len svrbeli prsty a nenasiel si lepsi thread?


Mal som na mysli oval v BB, podobne by sa dal spravit oval - strecha. Zle som sa vyjadril.


----------



## Azbest

Uplna parada...krasny kontrast ten dreveny strop...keby som nevedel tak to tipnem na svajciarsko...pekny utulny stadion


----------



## SunshineBB

DaxTT said:


> Mal som na mysli oval v BB, podobne by sa dal spravit oval - strecha. Zle som sa vyjadril.


Ved ja som ta pochopil a reakcia na ktoru si mi odpisal nepatrila tebe.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Stadion v BB je pekny, na slovenske pomery urcite. Ak by boli tribuny ovalne, bolo by to este o level vyssie, na druhej strane, na Bansku Bystricu to bude dlhe roky stacit - radsej mat dostojny ale mensi stanok, ako dlhe roky snivat o megalomanskom projekte za desiatky milionov, ktory sa nikdy nezrealizuje. Ked sa zacne nasa liga navstevnostou aspon podobat tej ceskej, myslim, ze aj potencialny investori pridu s odvaznejsimi projektami hal. Dovtedy je to cista ekonomicka hmla.


----------



## DaxTT

ayoz said:


> View attachment 2416559
> 
> 
> Za mňa ako celok ok.


V rámci možností pekné a na úrovni. Vyzerá to dobre. Ďalší pekný štadión za ktorý sa netreba hanbiť.


----------



## SunshineBB

ayoz said:


> Za mňa ako celok ok.


Vyzera to dobre, svoje robi aj zaujimava farba fotografie. Myslim si, ze po dokonceni noveho osvetlenia, obrazoviek a vysnivanej kocky to bude vyzerat este o level vyssie. Z hovna bic, v tomto pripade.


----------



## Lukaso85

Snad sa tuto sezonu este dostaneme na hokej a uvidim to nazivo


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

štadión vyzerá super, ešte keby sa náhodou niekedy v budúcnosti podarí vybudovať aj tú poslednú tribúnu a počet divákov prekročí 3k bude to v rámci možností dokonále. Za mňa palec hore.


----------



## figliar

AS už tradične o progrese na novej hlavnej neinformuje tak som to dnes po dlhšej dobe bol pozrieť. Končne pribudli sedadlá pre skyboxy aj keď ešte nie všetky, mali by tam byť podľa vizualizácie pre každý z nich dva rady. Sú farebne trochu odlíšené a mali by byť (platí pre každý skybox) po dokončení pokiaľ viem oddelené od ostatných. Nič moc fotka ale snáď ich tam vidno, počet radov na hlavnej teda bude definitívne 13 a 17 na ostatných tribúnach.


----------



## Juraj1987

figliar said:


> AS už tradične o postupe na novej hlavnej neinformuje tak som to dnes po dlhšej dobe bol pozrieť. Nakoniec pribudli sedadlá pre skyboxy aj keď ešte nie všetky, mali by byť podľa vizualizácie pre každého z nich dve rady. Sú farebne trochu odlíšené a mali by byť (platí pre každý skybox) po dokončení pokiaľ viem oddelené od ostatných. Nič moc fotka ale snáď tam vidno, počet radov na hlavnej teda bude definitívne 13 a 17 na ostatných tribúnach.


Na štadione v Trenčíne sa dlho diať nič nebude, preto klub nemá dôvod informovať. Situácia je taká, že klub dostal od mesta pozemky, ktoré mali slúžiť ako zástava pre úver od banky na dofinancovanie hlavnej tribúny. Audit od banky však ukázal a akom stave klub vlastne je, a úver *nedostali*.


----------



## figliar

Juraj1987 said:


> Na štadione v Trenčíne sa dlho diať nič nebude, preto klub nemá dôvod informovať. Situácia je taká, že klub dostal od mesta pozemky, ktoré mali slúžiť ako zástava pre úver od banky na dofinancovanie hlavnej tribúny. Audit od banky však ukázal a akom stave klub vlastne je, a úver *nedostali*.


Na štadióne v Trenčíne sa dlho niečo dialo akurát klub o tom neinformoval - pred novou hlavnou na parkovisku od Obchodnej Akadémie boli počas jesene kontainery a materiál takže niečo sa vnútri určite robilo, nahodili 2 svetelné tabule plus teraz pribudli tie nové miesta pre skyboxy takže zvonku bude už tribúna na jar pripravená. Ja by som čakal že na FB dá AS aspoň nejáké foto aj keby to boli trubky či káble trčiace zo stien. Preto som cvakol tie skyboxy sám.
Môžeš uviesť zdroj toho auditu? Nejaký známy pracovník banky alebo niekto priamo z klubu? Lebo takto je to pre mňa informácia v rovine JPP. Treba tiež pripomenúť že AS patrí dlhodobo k tým málo klubom u nás čo sú ziskové. Pokiaľ viem jediný kto šíri poplašné správy o stave klubu je miestny mestský poslanec - psychopat, alkoholik a hochštapler v jednej osobe Miloš Mičega ktorého už v TN málokto berie vážne. Samozrejme tým netvrdím že na tvojom príspevku nie je nič pravdy len by bolo dobré uviesť zdroj. Nemyslím si že by situácia AS bola nejako odlišná od ostatných klubov v tejto dobe, všetky kluby do jedného majú probémy, krvácajú a snažia sa prežiť. A čo sa týka úveru v banke, ten predsa nejde skoro nikdy hladko. A tu sa nebavíme o úvere na garsónku. Ja verím že Učko sa komplet podarí dokončiť a zázemie presťahovať do novej hlavnej tak aby od jari / jesene 2022 slúžila stará len ako TV stanovište. V takom stave to pravdepodone zostane ešte veľmi dlho ale to v tejto dobe nie je predsa nič škandalózne. Osobne som pred cca 5 rokmi neveril že v roku 2021 tu budeme mať aspoň funkčné Učko a hrať doma.


----------



## potkanX

siravak said:


> Pred 2 rokmi som bol na koncerte v Las Vegas v T-Mobile arene. Hned za halou stavali stadion, ktorý by mal fungovat podobne. Tam sa travnik ak si dobre pamatam mal vsuvat pred zapasom dnu, a po zapase opat von na cerstvy vzduch. Je to urcite nakladny projekt, ale......Vegas je Vegas.


ten stadion v phoenixe je od petra eisenmanna a je tusim z roku 2006, v amerike to bol prvy stadion s touto koncepciou. ale ten napad vznikol v europe, prvym takym bol myslim stadion v arnheme, na nom sa uz hralo euro 2000. aj schalke ma podobnu arenu. ine sposoby su pouzite napriklad v lille a na novom stadione spurs v tottenhame


----------



## Azbest

najde sa tu nejaka dobra dusa ktora sem hodi cely clanok ? 









Zápasy reprezentácie sa môžu vrátiť do Košíc, mestu sa však kráti čas


Reprezentácia príde až po zvýšení kapacity arény.




kosice.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## mirecko255

*Zápasy reprezentácie sa môžu vrátiť do Košíc, mestu sa však kráti čas*
Reprezentácia príde až po zvýšení kapacity arény.

KOŠICE. Košická futbalová aréna (KFA) sa dočká dostavby.

Minulý týždeň schválila vláda 4 milióny na jej kompletné dokončenie.

Štadión, ktorého prvá etapa bola skompletizovaná pred približne rokom, získal finančnú podporu ako súčasť športovej infraštruktúry národného významu.

*Prvá fáza zhltla 17 miliónov*
Aktuálne tvoria košický štadión dve protiľahlé tribúny s celkovou diváckou kapacitou 5 534 miest.

Súčasťou dokončenej časti je i hlavná prevádzková budova so zázemím.

Koncom novembra došlo k zatrávneniu vyhrievanej hracej plochy s výmerou viac ako osemtisíc metrov štvorcových.

Cena dovezenia a osadenia trávnatého koberca bola vysúťažená na bezmála 170-tisíc, samotný trávnik stál 95-tisíc.

Výstavba prvej etapy a príprava pre ďalšie fázy celého projektu stála Košice vyše 13 miliónov, ďalšie 4 milióny doplatil štát.

Dnes spĺňa aréna úroveň futbalového štadióna kategórie UEFA 3, ktorá umožňuje hrávať najvyššiu domácu súťaž.

*Po dostavbe poslúži aj reprezentácii*
Z ohlásenej 4-miliónovej dotácie majú byť financované druhá a tretia etapa projektu.

V rámci nich pribudnú tribúny za bránami aj po rohoch štadióna.

Celková divácka kapacita sa tak zvýši na vyše 12-tisíc miest.

Rezort školstva vo svojej správe k rokovaniu vlády pripomenul, že KFA bude po kompletizácii dostavby spĺňať normy pre kategóriu štadióna UEFA 4, čo predstavuje úroveň vhodnú na medzinárodné zápasy.

„Dostavba KFA je spôsob, ako dosiahnuť vytvorenie podmienok pre lepšiu prípravu a skvalitnenie tréningového procesu detí, mládeže, športové talenty, seniorov, ale aj pre športovú reprezentáciu a bude zodpovedať moderným štandardom, ktoré umožnia športovanie aj znevýhodnených skupín obyvateľstva a širokej verejnosti. Aréna po dokončení vytvorí zázemie pre futbalové reprezentačné výbery,“ píše sa v správe ministerstva.

*Čas na garantovanú cenu sa kráti*
Ministerstvo vo svojom dokumente tiež uvádza, že v októbri 2021 došlo k uzatvoreniu dohody medzi KFA a zhotoviteľom o zmluvnej garancii ceny za dostavbu druhej a časti tretej etapy.

Tá má predstavovať sumu 4,6 milióna eur bez DPH.

„Túto cenu, najmä s ohľadom na markantný nárast cien stavebných materiálov a volatilitu trhu, sú vysúťažený zhotoviteľ a jeho dodávatelia schopní garantovať do 20. decembra 2021,“ uvádza ministerstvo.

Ak nedôjde k podpisu zmluvy, tak sa podľa ministerstva s veľkou pravdepodobnosťou projekt predraží.

Zámer posúdil kladne aj Útvar hodnoty za peniaze.

Podporné stanovisko vyjadrili Fond na podporu športu, splnomocnenec pre šport, Slovenský olympijský a športový výbor a tiež Slovenský futbalový zväz.

*Dohodu musia schváliť poslanci*
Viceprimátor a predseda predstavenstva spoločnosti Košická Futbalová Aréna, a. s., Marcel Gibóda (nezávislý) vyjadril radosť z rozhodnutia vlády.

Pripomenul, že východ Slovenska bude môcť po rokoch opäť hostiť medzinárodný futbal.

„Okrem ligových zápasov sa v Košiciach bude môcť prvýkrát od roku 1998 uskutočniť medzištátny futbalový zápas slovenskej reprezentácie a naši diváci by mohli na vlastné oči vidieť futbalové umenie Mareka Hamšíka, Milana Škriniara alebo Martina Dúbravku,“ povedal Gibóda.

Podrobnosti o dostavbe neprezradil.

„Nakoľko všetky peniaze boli uvoľnené na dostavbu KFA, prosíme o pochopenie, bližšie sa k tejto záležitosti vyjadríme až po odsúhlasení všetkých procesov zo strany mestského zastupiteľstva a finančných inštitúcií. Predpokladáme, že sa tak stane na tlačovej konferencii niekedy tesne pred Vianocami," reagoval Gibóda.

Zastupiteľstvo sa bude dostavbou KFA zaoberať počas štvrtkového rokovania.

V jednom z bodov návrhu uznesenia budú poslanci schvaľovať jej dobudovanie za 4,6 milióna s využitím vládneho príspevku.

Súčasťou uznesenia je aj poverenie zástupcov Košíc vo vedení mestskej akciovky na uzatvorenie zmlúv so zhotoviteľom.

Tým je konzorcium firiem AVA-stav Galanta a OHL ŽS Slovakia Bratislava.

Korzár oslovil v tejto veci aj projektového manažéra Jozefa Pecára z firmy AVA-stav.


Pecár si vyžiadal otázky písomne. Odpovede sme zatiaľ nedostali.

Čítajte viac: Zápasy reprezentácie sa môžu vrátiť do Košíc, mestu sa však kráti čas


----------



## Jojco

Tribúny košického štadióna sa mi veľmi páčili. Potom si niekto zmyslel, že ich vylepší žltou farbou a skončilo to katastrofou.
Neuveriteľné ako ľahko sa dá pokaziť jeden pekný štadión. Veľmi by ma zaujímalo, koho to bol nápad. Údajne to bola iniciatíva klubu, ktorý bude na štadióne nájomca a chceli mať tribúny vo farbách FC Košice čo samozrejme chápem, ale takto? Celé zle.


----------



## ayoz

Mne tam tá žltá nevadí... Viac mi vadia tie tmavé bloky sedačiek nad bránami. žltá so sivou idú k sebe... Navyše keď si predstavím, že mohli natrieť napr schodiská na žlto, ako to je na Slovensku obľúbené, tak žlté brány sú úplne super. Ale teda nechal by som to len na malých bránach. Na tých chodoch pre VIP je to už rušivé. Celkovo farebnosť taká, že Námestovo sa tam bude cítiť ako doma na jar (ak hrajú zápas s KE vonku)


----------



## Jojco

Kombinácia žltá so sivou možno idú k sebe jedine ak tá žltá nepôsobí rušivo.
Prirovnal by som to k fixe, ktorá sa v kanceláriách bežne používa na zvýraznenie textu na tlačivách. Tam je ten rušivý efekt žiadúci, ale v KFA to totálne pokazilo moje prvé dojmy zo štadióna.


----------



## matejicek

Mne ta zlta teda tiez vobec nevadi...


----------



## Hansi von

@figliar nemáš náhodou info o pripravovanej rekonštrukcii trenčianskeho zimáku? Vcera podľa všetkého odklepli v TN rozpočet na 2022 s plánovanou investíciou 3m€ do rekonštrukcie zimáku. Predpokladám, že kdesi by mohli byť detaily, priznám sa, mne ušli.


----------



## marosss

*KFA*
Po dobrych spravach o datacii statu na dostavbu areny prichadzaju zle spravy.

Dodavatel stavby AVA stav ziada navysenie sumy dostavby priblizne o milion eur.
Navysenie ceny prislo len vcera a tak je zatial nejasne, ako sa mesto k tomu postavi. Jedna z moznosti je aj nova sutaz na dodavatela stavby.
No, v konecnom dosledku dokoncena arena asi tak skoro nebude.

Okrem ineho, samotna stavba ma vraj niekolko technickych nedostatkov. Napriklad pocas burok su zatecene niektore miestnosti, su tam problemy so vzduchotechnikou a kamerovym systemom. Vraj sa to bude riesit formou reklamacie u samotneho dodavatela prac.


----------



## figliar

Hansi von said:


> @figliar nemáš náhodou info o pripravovanej rekonštrukcii trenčianskeho zimáku? Vcera podľa všetkého odklepli v TN rozpočet na 2022 s plánovanou investíciou 3m€ do rekonštrukcie zimáku. Predpokladám, že kdesi by mohli byť detaily, priznám sa, mne ušli.


Mám len tieto informácie kt. asi aj ty:








Trenčín ide modernizovať: Zmení sa Zimný štadión Pavla Demitru i kino Hviezda


Poslanci tomu dali zelenú. Trenčianske mestské zastupiteľstvo schválilo rozpočet na budúci rok.




trencin.dnes24.sk




Nejaké detaily prác či vizualizácie som nenašiel na FB či stránkach klubu ani mesta. Je to slušná suma a tipol by som si strechu a fasádu ktoré sa výraznejšie nemenili prakticky od otvorenia štadióna tak uvidíme.


marosss said:


> *KFA*
> Dodavatel stavby AVA stav ziada navysenie sumy dostavby priblizne o milion eur.


Vôbec ma to neprekvapuje ale čakal som ako prvé navýšenie ceny v Prešove kde je tá celková suma vzhľadom na infláciu podľa mňa nereálna. Bude zaujímavé sledovať ako Ava stav (ne)zvláda boj na dvoch frontoch. Na druhej strane, rozmýšľam či firma ich veľkosti môže mať nejaký materiál dlhšie naskladnený tj kúpený za pôvodné ceny napr. dlažby či veci na inžinierske siete. Každopádne tie hlavné položky tj výroba prefabrikátov, strecha atď. šli za dva roky poriadne hore tak som zvedavý ako to dopadne nakoniec.


----------



## figliar

Inak teda v Prešove sa niečo deje? Alebo to už do Marca zabalili. Počasie je na stavbu zatiaľ viac ako ok, otázne je dokedy. O začiatku prác neinformuje nikto čo je divné lebo všetky povolenia už majú. Presral sa tam ďalší rok tak verím že na jar už začnú konečne aspoň kopať.


----------



## jirky

figliar said:


> Inak teda v Prešove sa niečo deje? Alebo to už do Marca zabalili. Počasie je na stavbu zatiaľ viac ako ok, otázne je dokedy. O začiatku prác neinformuje nikto čo je divné lebo všetky povolenia už majú. Presral sa tam ďalší rok tak verím že na jar už začnú konečne aspoň kopať.


Kopat by mali zacat uz v zime, teda skor burat. Posledne info je take ze odovzdanie staveniska je otazkou par dni, ci to stihnu teraz, alebo to nechaju po novom roku to neviem. Co ale viem, ze Turcanova uz beha po ministerstvach a zhana peniaze navyse a AVAstav aktualne preratava mozne navysenie oproti vysutazenej cene.


----------



## eMKejx

Na stadion Dukly Na Stiavnickach po novom chodniku a ceste, uz tyzden mame vyasfaltovane.

Stadionik na Sladkovicovej sa nam zelena vratane ciar. Pekne aj v mrazoch je tam denne pracovny ruch.

Tolko z Bystrice


----------



## Hansi von

Tak toto sa ešte potiahne dlhší čas, predpokladám podľa slovenských reálií...
Mesto Košice neprijme ponuku na dostavbu štadióna od firiem AVA-stav Galanta a OHL ŽS Slovakia Bratislava za 5,6 milióna eur. Namiesto toho plánuje novú súťaž, ktorá by mohla byť vyhlásená v prvej polovici roka 2022.

Pôvodná cena za druhú a tretiu etapu Košickej futbalovej arény mala byť 4,6 milióna eur, denník Korzár pred Vianocami upozornil, že zhotoviteľ si vypýtal milión eur navyše, zdôvodňoval to zdražením stavebných materiálov. Vláda na štadión schválila štvormiliónovú dotáciu.

Vedenie Košíc argumentuje, že firmy dostatočne zvýšenie neodôvodnili a informovali mesto len tesne pred rokovaním zastupiteľstva.

Konzorcium firiem v rokoch 2018 – 2021 uskutočnilo prvú etapu výstavby a podieľalo sa aj na niektorých prípravných prácach pre ďalšie etapy v celkovej výške 16,1 milióna eur.

Dostavba (druhá a tretia etapa) mala rozšíriť kapacitu štadióna zo súčasných 5836 na 12 658 divákov a zabezpečiť, aby bol vhodný aj na medzinárodné zápasy.


----------



## figliar

Akože to dostatočne nezdôvodnil? Však uviedli zdraženie materiálu. Ale možno si vedenie mesta nevie tieto fakty overiť. Postaviť to o milión lacnejšie bude dosť challenge pri súčasných cenách, som zvedavý na čom sa bude šetriť. Tiež je možné že kým dohodnú nového dodávateľa ceny pôjdu ešte vyššie a potom aj 6M bude dobrých.
Na druhej strane to môže byť dobrá správa pre Tatran ak by sa začalo stavať a Ava stav by sa venoval len ich stavbe takže by to mohlo ísť rýchlejšie.


----------



## ayoz

Pridávam nejaké šmakocinky z návštevy Štiavničiek:









Nájdite stĺp medzi stromami.



















Pri 15 miliónoch na nové schody proste nezostalo. Ani na farbu...



















Cesta k zakúpeniu lístka nebude jednoduchá. Ak už prekonáte pomerne hlbokú jamu medzi cestou a stánkom, ešte stále si potrebujete zohnať rebrík (ak teda nemáte 2 metre), aby ste dočiahli k okienku.










Za rovnaký komfort ako pred rekonštrukciou si zaplatíte 2x toľko ako predtým. Dať 5 € za zápas proti Rohožníku a zmoknúť, to chceš. A stále nerozumiem, aký zmysel majú nižšie ceny pre ženy. Tie, ktoré chcú ísť na futbal sa zrejme nerozhodujú podľa ceny lístka. Sexistický cenník.










Keď je diera na jednej strane na mieste najlepších miest, musí byť aj na druhej, aby si diváci nezávideli.










Spomienka na časy minulé.










Brána na štadión zrekonštruovaný za 15 miliónov.










Plechy nejako nepriliehajú. Ešteže sa už nehrá, asi by pani predavačkám ťahalo.










Športová hala je Ready to Shine, takže snáď počas EYOFu bude svietiť slnko, lebo za celý čas som si na nej nejaké práce nevšimol a nie je zrovna Ready to Rain. Aby sa z volejbalu nestalo vodné pólo.










BONUS: Cyklotrasa pri štadióne sa na zimu stáva bežkárskou dráhou.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ten stadion je sice spraveny komplet zle, a cely EYOF v BB je jeden velky omyl, pretoze na to nemame nic, infrastrukturu, peniaze, sportoviska, proste nic.Je to Noskov pomnik, namiesto toho aby postavil sportovu halu a oprel sa do Stiavniciek. 

ale

Tendence nafotit faily a prezentovat to nie je ziadne umenie. Ved sami povedali (napriek tomu ze priznavam ze je to katastrofa), ze okolie stadiona este len prejde revitalizaciou, co sa tyka drevin aj spevnenych a nespevnenych ploch. Cestu s obrubnikmi robili teraz, urcite pristup k pokladniam neotane takyto. A zavzdusnovat sa nad cenou listku pre zeny, ked to tu funguje 25 rokov je trochu zvlastne. Zeny nechodia na futbal v takom mnozste ako chlapi, a pokial to maju lacnejsie, budu chodit, tak ako moja zena este kedysi davno chodila so mnou (ja za 50 SK ona za 20). Cena 5€ nie je poburujuca ani keby sa hralo na poli. Bohuzial, vsetko islo hore, je jedno ci mas strechu nad hlavou alebo nie.

Nehnevaj sa ale polovica tvojich fotiek je zbytocna. Taky bulvar.


----------



## ayoz

Hralo sa už na tom štadióne s divákmi? Hralo. Takže toto sú podmienky, do ktorých poslali divákov. Že to možno dokončia niekedy v máji na tom nič nezmení. Navyše nič iné ako faily sa na tom štadióne nafotiť nedá, keďže je to jeden veľký fail.


----------



## Azbest

Teraz ide na rtvs sport dokument slovenske sportove stavby...celkom zaujimava cast o steel arene


----------



## Ayran

Azbest said:


> Teraz ide na rtvs sport dokument slovenske sportove stavby...celkom zaujimava cast o steel arene


nema niekto archiv ?


----------



## eMKejx

To figliar, naproti tej budovy je tribuna za ktorou je hned plot ako vidis a za tym plotom je velke treningove ihrisko s umelou travou, tusim rozmerovo vacsia hracia plocha ako tento novy stadionik. Zaroven za tym objektom je hned sladkovicova ulica, chodnik a cesta, sice nie uplne hned, je tam par metrov plochy... Mozno sa to ale dalo vymysliet aj ako ty pises ale so stiesnenymi podmienkami. Navyse za branami su parkoviska. Jedno vacsie na juznej strane a na severnej len kolme statie za branou. Turntikety su instalovane prave z tychto stran ako su parkoviska. Btw ta budova mi pride ze ma hore priestory ako pre novinarov. Ale znacne presklena je z opacnej strany. Odfotim ak ma nik nepredbehne...


----------



## figliar

No ak sú tam plánované priestory pre novinárov či iné zázemie tak sa to dalo spraviť v rámci tribúny, teda ak by to ten priestor umožňoval. Ale aj keď tam už musela byť tá budova takto minimálne mohli spraviť to že namiesto tých dvoch malých by za tie peniaze postavili oproti jednu normálnu aspoň trochu vyvýšenú tribúnu (7-8 radov) tak aby 1. rad bol aspoň 1,5 metra nad zemou. Zatiaľ bez wc a bufetov ale tie by sa tam na rozdiel od tých dvoch dali neskôr dorobiť. Podľa mňa by sa to za tie isté peniaze dalo. Samozrejme priestorovo to bolo treba zohľadniť už pri tvorbe projektu, len mi to celé nedáva zmysel takto.


----------



## ayoz

figliar said:


> Vie niekto z bystričanov čo bude v tej hlavnej budove okrem šatní? Lebo mi stále nedáva zmysel, teda prečo sa namiesto nej nepostavila jedna moderná krytá tribúna aj so zázemím. A podľa mňa ak by sa na to vyčlenili prostriedky čo išli zbytočne na tie dve mini tribúnky tak by sa do toho istého rozpočtu zmestili. Vznikol by tak možno základ nového futbalového štadióna s jednou napr. 1-2 tis. tribúnou ktorý by sa dal v budúcnosti rozšíriť tak na 5-8 tisíc. Takto je to prakticky nerozšíriteľné, navyše priamo za tou jednou bránkou je naprojektované parkovisko a tie dve tribúnky majú prvé 2 rady v rovine s hráčmi na ihrisku takže asi nič moc na sledovanie futbalu. Takže za mňa škoda tejto príležitosti a toho ako boli prostriedky vynaložené.
> 
> EDIT: niečo také ako je táto tribúna na Madeire by som si tam vedel predstaviť, len samozrejme v skromnejšom a menšom prevedení:


Lebo sa s tým ráta len ako so štadiónom pre mládež a prípravné zápasy.


----------



## eMKejx

Ja ako bystrican s malym synom sa tesim ze okrem mc v okoli tu zaciname mat konecne moderne ihriska. Hamsik, sladkovicova, sidlisko o rok hadam aj pod Roosveltkou kde byval majales... A tesne za znackami mesta je tych ihrisk este viac, sice vacsina nie su uplne nove, ale su. Pre pripadnych mladych zaujemcov je tu ploch dostatok.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Lebo sa s tým ráta len ako so štadiónom pre mládež a prípravné zápasy.


Áno to je v poriadku a tento účel to splní, ale mali si nechať zadné dvierka a projekt pripraviť pre prípadné rozšírenie a neskoršie využitie ako regulárny štadión. Za tie isté prostriedky sa to podľa mňa dalo dosiahnuť.


----------



## ayoz

A potom by im zase chýbal mládežnícky štadión. Keď budú chcieť regulárny štadión, určite pripravia projekt, ktorý bude spĺňať tieto parametre. Inak teda treba povedať, že ten štadión bude lepší ako majú niektoré kluby 2. ligy. A vlastne aj FL... ehm... Sereď... ehm.


----------



## Lukaso85

To naco dali do tej Radvane bufety a turnikety ? Zeby tunel? Btw na tej hlavnej budove budu este dva rady sedaciek. A uz to malo byt hotove, tiez ten travnik je nejako zle polozeny.


----------



## ayoz

Možno preto, že je to nový areál a sú nejaké nároky naň, takisto asi nechcú, aby im tam chodili si deti kopať len tak z Radvane. A predsa aj diváci mládežníckych zápasov sa môžu najesť/napiť počas zápasu.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> A potom by im zase chýbal mládežnícky štadión.


Prečo by im potom chýbal mládežnícky štadión? Mali by ho predsa k dispozícii tak ako teraz. Akurát lepšie riešenie projektu by umožňovalo jeho upgrade. S týmto sa už okrem komplet zbúrania nedá nič robiť, je to naveky zabetónované ako tréningový štadión a to je ten problém.


----------



## ayoz

No nemali, lebo by z neho bol štadión pre áčko, čo by znamenalo, že mládež by sa musela presunúť, pokiaľ by ten štadión nechceli príliš opotrebovať.


----------



## figliar

Tie ihriská sú tam dve či nie? A ide mi hlavne o to že by tam áčko Dukla zatiaľ nemusela hrávať ani trénovať ale rozšírenie na 5-8 tisíc by existovalo do budúcnosti len ako plán b ak by bola raz vôľa a financie mať čisto futbalový štadión. To čo postavili taký upgrade neumožňuje.


----------



## ayoz

Tak keď budú peniaze, ten štadión môžu postaviť aj celý. Toto zase nie je vzhľadom na dopravu ideálne miesto na hlavný mestský štadión.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tato tema sa tu pravidelne recykluje, pritom povodny areal ktory tam bol (t.j. dve terasovito osadene futbalove ihriska) bol maximalne vhodny na projekt ktory tam teraz aktualne stoji, cize vysoko nadstandartny treningovy areal a zaroven absolutne nevhodny na nejaky hlavny niekolko tisicovy futbalovy stadion Dukly. Stavat tam tribunu pre 2 tisic ludi pre pripad nejakeho mozneho rozsirenia by bolo uplne zbytocne. Priamo na pozemku je gastro prevadzka a objekt z ktorymi sa neda hnut, v absolutnej blizkosti je bytova zastavba aj zastavba rodinnych domov, navyse z hladiska dopravy neexistuje priestor pre vybudovanie dostatocneho parkoviska a cez vsetky vypocty v google earth velmi pochybujem ze by sa do tych uzkych pasov zmestili styri standartne tribuny so standartnym sklonom tak aby stadion mal aspon nejaku prijatelnu kapacitu. Postavili treningovy a mladeznicky nadstandart pretoze dostali na to financie, to je cele. Priestoru v intravilane mesta na novy stadion Dukly, ak niekedy bude vola je ako maku. Osobne si myslim ze v buducnosti prestresia Stadion SNP a Dukla tam ostane dalsich 20 rokov, a z ludi ktorych poznam ze chodia na futbal takato realita neserie asi ziadneho. Fanusikovia Dukly su take otupene stado ktore 20 rokov chodilo na rozpadnuty grecky amfiteater a s vynimkou ayoza ich v podstate nesere ani aktualny stav. A ze je tam atleticka draha, to uz davno nie je tema do diskusie.


----------



## Jojco

Trošku odbočím od témy v banskobystrickom vlákne  máme nejaké novinky z Prešova?


----------



## ayoz

Možno preto je to banskobystrické vlánko, že sa tam stavajú/rekonštruujú naraz 4 športoviská, kým práve v takom Prešove sa s ničím ešte ani nezačalo. Keď sa začne a budeme tu mať ľudí z Prešova, určite sa aj o ňom bude písať a diskutovať viac. Už sa na to teším.


----------



## jirky

Jojco - nic nove, zaciatok vystavby je naplanovany na polovicu marca. AVA-stav vraj pyta 20% navysenie. Inac nic co by stalo za rec


----------



## DaxTT

začiatok rekonštrukcie štadióna po americky  Brilantní práce: Pyrotechnici předvedli perfektní odstřel tribuny stadionu - Novinky.cz


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Video som videl a offtopic ako Brno, ale to fakt asi len američana môže napadnúť zobrať na niečo takéto aj psa


----------



## DaxTT

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Video som videl a offtopic ako Brno, ale to fakt asi len američana môže napadnúť zobrať na niečo takéto aj psa


Prečo offtopic? Štadiónu Dukly by najviac prospel takýto začiatok rekonštrukcie. Odlahčene som reagoval na krátku diskusiu o niečo vyššie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Myslel som moj komentar ako OT 😀


----------



## ayoz

Takto nejako vyzerajú tie tréningové/mládežnícke/béčkové štadióny vo vyspelom svete. Je škoda, že to nie je súčasťou nejakého väčšieho areálu, ale aj tak za toto palec hore mestu. Snáď sa to nezačne rozpadať do mesiaca.


----------



## figliar

Prešov pri oprave štadióna škrtal a pridával práce bez súťaže


Mesto sa odvolalo, pochybenie popiera.




presov.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## figliar

Ešte k tomu prešovskému zimáku... doporučujem celkom dobrú reportáž od nadácie zastavme korupciu - cca 17 min. ale stojí za zhliadnutie celá na pochopenie miestneho klientelizmu, sročkového labyrintu a taktiky dodatkov:








Primátorka Prešova podpísala problematické dodatky, zdražili rekonštrukciu štadióna


Investigatívna relácia Nadácie Zastavme korupciu Cez čiaru o nájme a rekonštrukcii zimného štadióna v Prešove.




video.sme.sk




Ocenil by som podobný formát a preskúmanie vynaložených prostriedkov napr. o NFŠ v Bratislave alebo o Štiavničkách.


----------



## siravak

Nuz, bohuzial, nam to na novom stadioniku v PB porozfukalo co sa dalo. Aspon ze to dana firma (podla novin STV) priznala.


----------



## figliar

prave som to pozeral, a brutal toto video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=6932200496851930


A som zvedavy co s tym ta firma spravi lebo ta konstrukcia podla tychto zaberov nevzbudzuje dojem ze by to na nej slo nejako lahko opravit, mozno pevnejsie uchytenie alebo iny typ plechov ale so silnejsim vetrom sa malo ratat uz pri povodnych vypoctoch. Skoda ze sa neinspirovali nejakymi mensimi betonovymi stadionmi u nas (Moravce) ako sa ma navrhnut strecha tribuny.


----------



## marosss




----------



## SunshineBB

Paradoxne je dobre ze ten vietor prisiel a ze prisiel teraz a strhol co sa dalo, nechcem si predstavit co by sa stalo ak by taka burka/vichrica nahle prekvapila niekolko stoviek ludi na nejakom podujati.


----------



## JRBA

ayoz said:


> Tak asi nie draho, keď je to najlacnejší štadión v prepočte na miesta na Slovensku.


Nestala prva faza 15 milionov, alebo viac? Na 6000 miest? To ho robi jasne najdrahsim stadionom na Slovensku. Oni to asi omylom pocitali, ze kolko bola skutocna cena...mozno stal 5 milionov a 10 skoncilo na uctoch v Dubaji.


----------



## figliar

skoda ze nie su vizualizacie, podla popisu to vyzera zaujimavo:


https://sportnet.sme.sk/spravy/futbal-frantisek-hanc-modernizacia-stadion-mfk-snina/


off topic... v clanku sa chvalia novym logom, maju stastie ze si ho zatial nevsimla sparta


----------



## Raferty

figliar said:


> skoda ze nie su vizualizacie, podla popisu to vyzera zaujimavo:
> 
> 
> https://sportnet.sme.sk/spravy/futbal-frantisek-hanc-modernizacia-stadion-mfk-snina/
> 
> 
> off topic... v clanku sa chvalia novym logom, maju stastie ze si ho zatial nevsimla sparta


https://sportnet.sme.sk/futbalnet/z/vsfz/spravy/plan-rozvoja-stadiona-mfk-snina/ jedna vizualizacia je sem v clanku


----------



## eMKejx

Ta juzna a severna strana v KE bude takto ako stavenisko vypadat dokedy? Bo mi to pripomina sidliska v 90 rokoch.


----------



## figliar

Tak su tam uz pripravene zaklady na tribuny za branami ale dokial sa nedoriesi financovanie tak podla mna nema vyznam tam investovat do nejakeho skraslovania a uprav terenu. Tipujem ze tam pribudnu este plachty s napismi a reklamou ale to je asi vsetko co tam da v tejto faze urobit. Ina vec by bola keby sa rozhodli ze na dalsich napr. 10 rokov tie 2 tribuny bohate stacia a ze sa tam nebude robit nic ale ako to bude je vo hviezdach samozrejme.


----------



## DanB705

Dnes v GBS bola reportáž o Seredi, či dostane novú výnimku na ďalšiu sezónu. Aj keď to bolo len tak stroho, aktuálne je verejné obstarávanie na nejaké búracie práce. Od výstavby nového štadióna a jeho možného užívania sú podľa môjho názoru ďaleko.


----------



## SunshineBB

DanB705 said:


> Dnes v GBS bola reportáž o Seredi, či dostane novú výnimku na ďalšiu sezónu. Aj keď to bolo len tak stroho, aktuálne je verejné obstarávanie na nejaké búracie práce. Od výstavby nového štadióna a jeho možného užívania sú podľa môjho názoru ďaleko.


Mali by ich vyrazit z ligy a z druhej by mali prvi dvaja postupit priamo. Nie preto ze som bystrican, ale preto aby tu pre vsetkych platili rovnake pravidla. Podbrezova aj Bystrica maju stadiony aj zazemie. (V pripade ze by skoncili na prvych dvoch miestach, samozrejme nevieme ako to vo finale dopadne).


----------



## figliar

Predpokladám že stále platia tieto čísla a tento bod z nových smerníc pre štadióny, akurát došlo k posunutiu o rok takže to zvýraznené ružovou bude platiť až pre sezónu 2022/2023. Ak to chcú už konečne dodržať tak Sereď ani Mikuláš by ligu na budúci rok nehrali a Pohronie asi tiež nie keďže dostali dotáciu a teda by to museli zdvihnúť z 2300 až na 4500 kapacitu. Z druhej ligy to Humenné, Skalica ani Komárno tj konkurenti Bystrice a Podbrezovej nespĺňajú ale tí by mali po prípadnom postupe asi ten rok ešte čas (či by za ten čas stihli upgrade je tiež diskutabilné). Osobne čakám že to posunutie o rok bude nakoniec interpretované tak že aj ten "prvý rok" na cudzom štadióne sa bude rátať až od sezóny 22/23 a pôjde sa ďalej po starom.

edit: oprava - na Pohronie sa to * nevzťahuje takže by stačilo asi zdvihnúť kapacitu len na 4000 ale na to by im tá chýbajúca jedna Seda za bránou nestačila.

_"5. V prípade nevyhovujúceho domáceho štadióna môže klub odohrať súťažné stretnutia na inom
štadióne, ktorý bez akýchkoľvek výnimiek spĺňa stanovené infraštruktúrne kritériá a má platný
certifikát štadióna pre príslušnú súťaž. Odohrať súťažné stretnutia na inom štadióne je možné
maximálne jeden súťažný ročník príslušnej súťaže."_


----------



## ayoz

Tu je vtipné aj to, že z 3. ligy pomaly nebude mať kto postúpiť do 2. kvôli týmto štadiónovým pravidlám.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Tu je vtipné aj to, že z 3. ligy pomaly nebude mať kto postúpiť do 2. kvôli týmto štadiónovým pravidlám.


Mne skôr príde vtipné to že podmienky na 1. ligu (ak rátam aj vyhrievaný trávnik, turnikety, osvetlenie, atď.) momentálne spĺňajú z 2.ligy len Bystrica, Podbrezová a Košice takže podobný scenár s postupom je reálny aj tam.


----------



## figliar

Tak zajtra definitívne prvý zápas v KFA. Či bude niekde stream netuším.

Info FB klubu


----------



## marosss

figliar said:


> Tak zajtra definitívne prvý zápas v KFA. Či bude niekde stream netuším.
> 
> Info FB klubu


Ano, ale vstup zial len pre fans.... ''Bezny''' fanusik sa tam nedostane, comu osobne nerozumiem.


----------



## figliar

Majú na to nejaké dôvody pre covid? Alebo ešte tie dve tribúny nie sú úplne dokončené vrátane vnútorného vybavenia. Ak to nie je ani jedna z tých možností tak tomu tiež nerozumiem. Na prvý zápas by som urobil presný opak - pustiť v režime OTP max. možný počet ľudí a navyše urobiť v lokálnych médiách nejakú promo akciu spojenú so súťažou o dresy prípadne púšťať žiakov ZŠ zadarmo. Toto čo robia mi pripadá tak že nechcú aby si ľudia do novej lokality zvykli chodiť a už vôbec nechcú vychovať novú generáciu fanúšikov.


----------



## ayoz

Vsak je to len prípravný zapas. Slovan tiež na testovaci zapas na TP pustil len pár ľudí a to nebol ani COVID.


----------



## eMKejx

Mladeznicky stadion, Sladkovicova ulica Banska Bystrica 12.2.2022, cim je vonku krajsie, tak sa mi ten stadionik viac a viac paci 









(tazko sa foti so synom na rukach)


----------



## ayoz

Toto by mal byť minimálny štandard pre malé mestá od 2. ligy nižšie. Ale tak vidíme rozdiel v cene, kde sa Sedy s podobnou kapacitou stavali 3x (aj viac) lacnejšie.


----------



## figliar

Tie SEDy sa ale (väčšinou) stavali za úplne iných okolností, tj keď klub mal viac či menej vyhovujúcu hlavnú a potreboval len dostavať Učko alebo aspoň protiľahľú tribúnu. V Radvani sa stavalo skoro na zelenej lúke a ten projekt prispôsobili tréningovému a mládežníckemu štadiónu. Tá hlavná budova v štýle moderných firemných priestorov a s pekným claddingom vyzerá síce veľmi dobre ale pre kluby čo majú abmície na postup do 2./1. ligy by ako hlavná asi nebola moc použiteľná (kapacita, VIPky, atď.). Tie dve tribúny by oproti Sede podľa mňa neboli upgrade, skôr naopak a to napriek tomu že sú mi na pohľad sympatickejšie. A je to v podstate rovnaká konštrukcia ako Seda (ktorá tu má na fóre povesť takej cirkusovej alebo plastovej skladačky) tj. betónové základy a oceľová konštrukcia - pre porovnanie pridávam foto z výstavby Sedy v Pohroní. Lenže tie Sedy majú prvé dva rady vo výške 1.5-2 metra zatiaľčo v Radvani sú diváci v prvých radoch zarovno ihriska tj výhľad na sledovanie futbalu je mizerný. Samozrejme je to tréningový / mládežnícky štadión a tak to treba brať ale nedá mi nespomenúť komfort pre diváka ktorý má Seda lepší. Jediný problém Sedy je uniformnosť keďže majú síce 3 modely ale všetky na jedno kopyto akurát v iných farbách. Ak by ponúkali 7-8 typov a niektoré z nich tvarom strechy podobnejšie Moravciam či Radvani tak by tu asi mali lepšiu povesť, samozrejme sa im to neoplatí. Pomer cena kvalita je pri Sede dobrý, daňou za to je uniformnosť a sterilnosť. Je to však normálna tribúna s betónovými základmi a oceľovou konštrukciou, s výhľadom pre diváka lepším ako v Radvani.


----------



## ayoz

Keby sme sa rozprávali, tak by som ťa zastavil hneď pri prvej vete. Myslel som si, že je zrejmé, že pod minimálnym štandardom pre kluby od 2. ligy nižšie je jasné, že nemyslím kluby, ktoré chcú postúpiť do FL, ale kluby, z malých miest, ktoré potrebujú nejaký štadión do tej 2. ligy a 1500 je minimálna kapacita. Pochopiteľne, ak klub má hlavnú tribúnu, tak by postavil len tie ostatné betónové tribúny. Neviem prečo si mal potrebu to brať úplne doslovne a z môjho minimálneho štandardu si to zobral, že hovorím, že každý druholigový klub by mal mať taký štadión. Navyše veľa klubov, ktoré robili SEDA tribúny tak robili aj hlavnú, resp. aj tak nespĺňajú podmienky na FL, takže tá pripomienka je úplne irelevantná. Celkovo teda dosť zbytočný príspevok, pokiaľ je to myslené ako reakcia na mňa lebo reaguješ na niečo, čo som nenapísal a pod pojmom MINIMÁLNY štandard si si predstavil očividne presný opak toho slova.


----------



## figliar

Možno som tvoje "minimálny štandard pre malé mestá od 2. ligy nižšie" naozaj nepochopil správne, ale podľa mňa by toto nemal byť žiadny štandard (teda ani minimálny) pre ligové súťaže a je jedno či pre menšie alebo väčšie mestá - je to dobré len ako tréningový štadión. Pre mňa je ako pre diváka dôležitý dobrý výhľad na hraciu plochu pri urč. rozumnej výške a to tu splenené nie je, to som tým chcel povedať. Aj na prípravné zápasy či mládežnícke turnaje by bolo lepšie keby namiesto tých dvoch nízkych postavili oproti hlavnej budove za tie isté prostriedky jednu vyššiu aspoň vo výške tej Sedy. Toto riešenie je na pohľad ok ale nepraktické.


----------



## figliar

Nejaké fotky od FC KE zo včerajšieho úvodného zápasu v novej aréne. Oceňujem snahu pripomenúť históriu v priestoroch hlavnej tribnúny, tie plachty za bránami tipujem že ešte potiahnu vyššie keď už tam majú nejaký rok ostať. A rozhodnutie nedať na sedadlá modrú farbu sa ukazuje ako prezieravé keďže ju dodali fans 
Inak (ak sa zobrazia fotky) tak z toho prvého záberu na hlavnú je pekne vidieť že tam mohli v tých dierach ešte pár desiatok miest pridať bez toho aby mali obmedzený výhľad skyboxami takže zmysel takéhoto layoutu tribúny je pre mňa stále záhadou. Inak neznamená ten plot že tam plánujú sektor hostí? Lebo výhľad bude cez ten plot asi tiež nič moc z tých vrchných radov ale predpokladám že tam je len dočasne kým to nepostavia celé, potom asi presunú hostí za bránu ako býva zvykom.


----------



## figliar

A ešte jedno čerstvé info z Košíc: rekonštrukcia Angels Arény za 2,6M je schválená:








Budúci týždeň sa začne s rekonštrukciou Angels arény za 2,64 milióna eur


Primátor podpísal zmluvu na rekonštrukciu bývalej Jazdiarne, basketbalistky Young Angels budú v nasledujúcich mesiacoch pôsobiť v zrekonštruovanej telocvični SOŠ Šaca.




www.kosice.sk


----------



## marosss

Kedze ide o kulturnu pamiatku, tak sa velky zazrak z toho spravit ani neda. Kapacita je vsak zalostna. Klesne z 2500 na 900.
Kosice potrebuju dalsiu multifunkcnu halu ako sol. Pacilo by sa mi nieco podobne ako nedavno dokoncili v Miskolci.

Polaček ide do Maďarska.Chce sa inšpirovať športovou halou


----------



## figliar

marosss said:


> Kedze ide o kulturnu pamiatku, tak sa velky zazrak z toho spravit ani neda. Kapacita je vsak zalostna. Klesne z 2500 na 900. Kosice potrebuju dalsiu multifunkcnu halu ako sol.


Zaujímalo by ma či by bolo technicky možné tie 3 rady (alebo aspoň 2) potiahnuť nejakým balkónom aj poza ten druhý kôš (kapacita by tak stúpla na cca 1000) a či ich tam nedali len kôli rozpočtu. Ale skôr si myslím že by sa tam nezmestili, možno niekto z košičanov ktorí tam chodia by to vedel odhadnúť. S tou novou halou súhlasím, je otázne či tých 2.6 mega nemalo smerovať radšej tam.


----------



## marosss

Pocas niektorych zapasov sa rozkladala tato mobilna tribuna. (vid foto)
Podla obrazkov hore to vsak vyzera ze sa tento priestor po rekonstrukcii strati... 
Tato hala sa rekonstruuje najme z dovodu, ze je v zlom stave a nesplna podmienky na sportove podujatia. 
Takze investicia je nevyhnutna. 
Co sa tyka novej haly, tak mesto nema vybraty ani pozemok kde by mala stat. O samotnom projekte a financiach ani nehovorim.


----------



## figliar

@marosss Díky za info, tá investícia síce bola nevyhnutná ale len ak to chceli dlhodobo zachovať na tento účel a práve o správnosti tohto rozhodnutia pochybujem. Nie je to stavba navrhovaná pre športovú halu a je to poznať. Alternatívou by bolo tých 2.6 mega už investovať do nákupu pozemkov a prípravných prác pre novú halu s tým že táto sa mohla nechať už dožiť a predať. Samozrejme že to malo zastupiteľstvo plánovať dopredu a zosúladiť tj tie nákupy pozemkov sa mali riešiť tak pred 3 rokmi a dnes sa namiesto rekonštrukcie mohli sťahovať do novej, ale takého postupu sa asi u nás málokde dočkáme. Inak k tomu Miskolcu čo si sem dával vyššie... uvedomil som si ako sa dá najrýchlejšie aj bez čítania popisu zistiť či je foto alebo vizualizácia zo slovenskej haly - určite nie ak má normálne tribúny po všetkých 4 stranách


----------



## marosss

Ano mas pravdu. Tato hala nemala sluzit pre ucel sportovej haly. V minulosti to bola koniaren pre blizke kasarne.
Kedze ide o kulturnu pamiatku, tak sa neda ani zvacsit a samozrejme ani zburat. (to by si primator na triko isto nezobral)
Pred schvalenim penazi na rekonstrukciu sa hovorilo, ze sa tento priestor zmeni na krytu trznicu, kedze z tejto haly nikdy moderna multifunkcna hala nebude. 
Kedze je v KE situacia so sportoviskami kriticka, tak sa ponechal povodny zamer a to rekonstrukcia haly s rovnakym vyuzitim ako doteraz.
Velmi ma vsak mrzi ze nefunguje spolupraca medzi KSK (Kosicky samospravny kraj), ktory taktiez chce postavit novu halu a mestom.
A tak sa kazdy hra na svojom piesocku.


----------



## eMKejx

radsej tam mali vratit koniaren. Co som sa ja nachodil, najazdil okolo. A od dedka a uja napocuval za tie roky este v destve o tej hale. Este by som si to vedel skor predstavit ako trhovisko.


----------



## Puki

Tak to je pekny midfuck ten radvansky stadion  Mladez bude mat krajsi i ked mensi stadion ako muzi


----------



## ayoz

Ak tam plánujú mať tie vrecia na smeti na každom zápase, tak to bude naozaj krásny pohľad na štadión


----------



## Adik1337

"proti pandemické opatrenia"

Edit: moja chyba, jednalo sa o vyjadrenie fanušíkov akej farby by mali byť sedačky


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hangar center v Turčianskych Tepliciach má ťažký osud. Po dokončení prišiel Covid , pôžičky treba splácať, pomoc vo hviezdach... Dúfam, že to rozchodia.


----------



## ayoz

Ďalšie nedostatky, ktoré som si všimol na Štiavničkách počas zápasu:

Otrasné ozvučenie, hlásteľovi nebolo absolútne nič rozumieť, hudba hrala slabo z jedného repráku.
Svetelná tabuľa síce pekná nová, ale práca s ňou absolútne amatérska. Nechápem, že si takú primitívnu vec klub nevie spraviť aspoň priemerne. Reálne som mal lepší dojem zo starej svetelnej tabule ako z tejto.
Žiadny bufet na štadióne.
Menej predajných miest na lístky a prakticky žiadny priestor na čakanie, takže rad stál na ceste, kde pred zápasom pochopiteľne chodili autá.
Celkový dojem zo zápasu bol za mňa teda horší, ako pred rekonštrukciou.


----------



## DaxTT

Takže ešte horšie ako sme dúfali


----------



## ayoz

Dnes som mal cestu cez Trečnín, tak som konečne videl štadión aj naživo a také rozpačité pocity mám. Na jednu stranu pôsobí naozaj mohutne, na druhú je ale zastrčený za TNUNI a tým ako je nedokončený až tak dobre nevyzerá (hlavne to chýbajúce opláštenie). Ale pôsobí určite lepšie ako na obrázkoch/v telke.


----------



## figliar

ayoz tá kontroverzná výška strechy sa ti pozdávala? Mne sa to na začiatku zdalo tak 2m moc vysoko ale po čase a po návšteve pár zápasov som zmenil názor, a už by som to nemenil. Ale hej plne by to vyniklo až po komplet dokončení ktorého neviem či sa v TN dožijeme, klub stále neinformuje ani o prácach vo vnútri novej hlavnej aj keď som tam videl plachty nejakej firmy čo robí siete a elektroinštaláciu tak snáď sa tam niečo robí. Ešte ma napadlo či by klub spolu s mestom nemohli skúsiť či motyka nevystrelí a požiadať štát o ďalšiu dotáciu na dokončenie v (ne)súvislosti s eur. hl. mestom kultúry 2026. Nejaké podujatia či koncerty by sa tam konať mohli takže by to možno až tak odveci nebolo a predsa len nejde len o reprezentáciu mesta ale aj krajiny.


----------



## Ayran

Bol som pozriet cez vikend v TN tak som pozrel aj štadion, no ale hlavna tribuna je taky trn v oku, jednoznačne cim skor dat dole


----------



## eMKejx

Tak v BB stadion na Sladkovicovej uz vyasfaltovane parkovacie plochy, vratane priestoru okolo zazemia.


----------



## DanB705

Hoci som sem dával info o plánovanej pasportizácii Sered - Nitra, podľa mojich informácií od pomerne vysokopostaveného zdroja sa Sereď s Nitrou nedohodli, čo som sa veľmi čudoval. Aj keď som už bol jasne presvedčený, že budú hrať v Nitre, o čom už rozprávali aj komentátori na VOYO, chcem zvrátiť môj príspevok, keďže to stále nie je isté. A ako poznáme Sereď, na oficiálne vyjadrenia si nepotrpia. 

Aj keď stále je možné spojenie Sereď - Nitra, napadajú vás aj iné alternatívy? Čisto hypoteticky...


----------



## ayoz

Banská Bystrica - Sereď 

Ale reálne to môže byť hocikto, s kým sa dohodnú na prenájme... Každopádne je otázka, dokedy je nutné nahlásiť zmenu názvu a podobne.


----------



## DanB705

ayoz said:


> Banská Bystrica - Sereď
> 
> Ale reálne to môže byť hocikto, s kým sa dohodnú na prenájme... Každopádne je otázka, dokedy je nutné nahlásiť zmenu názvu a podobne.


Praveže teoreticky to môže byť hocikto ale reálne to tak nie je. Určite sa nebudú sťahovať ďaleko a pochybujem, že im dajú prenájom štadióny ako v Trnave, Zlatých Moravciach, Dunajskej Strede, čo sú najbližšie. Musia mať tam presťahovanú aj kanceláriu pokiaľ sa nemýlim a pod. 
Ale nakoniec sa s Nitrou podľa mňa dohodnú, majú veľké štastie, že FC Nitra spadla, je to pre nich ideálne miesto. Napadá ma ešte Žiar nad Hronom, ak to je mestský štadion, neviem.


----------



## figliar

Schvaleny prispevok 2,5 mil. EUR na rekonstrukcie a infrastrukturu pre kluby z nizsich sutazi:



https://futbalsfz.sk/sfz-vykonny-vybor-schvalil-financny-prispevok-v-projekte-eura-z-eura-pre-226-uchadzacov/



Je tam dole aj PDF kde je zoznam klubov a sumy, pri tom pocte je jasne ze hlavne pre mesta a kluby aspon s trochu vyssimi ambiciami je to naozaj len symbolicky prispevok, napr. Dolny Kubin ktory dost pravdepodobne postupi do 2. ligy tam ma 15.000 EUR a potreboval by investovat do stadiona mnohonasobne viac, pochybujem ze za tu sumu tam spravia nejaky zmysluplny upgrade. Taku istu sumu dostalo napr. v 6. lige Zablatie a aj ked nespochybnujem snahu malych klubov zveladit svoje ihriska mam z toho take zmiesane pocity.


----------



## ayoz

DanB705 said:


> Praveže teoreticky to môže byť hocikto ale reálne to tak nie je. Určite sa nebudú sťahovať ďaleko a pochybujem, že im dajú prenájom štadióny ako v Trnave, Zlatých Moravciach, Dunajskej Strede, čo sú najbližšie. Musia mať tam presťahovanú aj kanceláriu pokiaľ sa nemýlim a pod.
> Ale nakoniec sa s Nitrou podľa mňa dohodnú, majú veľké štastie, že FC Nitra spadla, je to pre nich ideálne miesto. Napadá ma ešte Žiar nad Hronom, ak to je mestský štadion, neviem.


Žiar by už tiež nemal spĺňať požiadavky na ligu od ďalšej sezóny.



figliar said:


> Schvaleny prispevok 2,5 mil. EUR na rekonstrukcie a infrastrukturu pre kluby z nizsich sutazi:
> 
> 
> 
> https://futbalsfz.sk/sfz-vykonny-vybor-schvalil-financny-prispevok-v-projekte-eura-z-eura-pre-226-uchadzacov/
> 
> 
> 
> Je tam dole aj PDF kde je zoznam klubov a sumy, pri tom pocte je jasne ze hlavne pre mesta a kluby aspon s trochu vyssimi ambiciami je to naozaj len symbolicky prispevok, napr. Dolny Kubin ktory dost pravdepodobne postupi do 2. ligy tam ma 15.000 EUR a potreboval by investovat do stadiona mnohonasobne viac, pochybujem ze za tu sumu tam spravia nejaky zmysluplny upgrade. Taku istu sumu dostalo napr. v 6. lige Zablatie a aj ked nespochybnujem snahu malych klubov zveladit svoje ihriska mam z toho take zmiesane pocity.


Tak ak chce hrať Kubín 2. ligu, musí si zabezpečiť štadión sám a nie čakať, že mu zväz zafinancuje celú rekonštrukciu. Na druhú stranu, ak v 2. lige môžu hrať Rohožník a Námestovo doma, tak pochybujem, že DK bude mať nejaké veľké problémy. Aj tak si zrejme dajú 1 sezónu na výnimku a pôjdu dole.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Tak ak chce hrať Kubín 2. ligu, musí si zabezpečiť štadión sám a nie čakať, že mu zväz zafinancuje celú rekonštrukciu. Na druhú stranu, ak v 2. lige môžu hrať Rohožník a Námestovo doma, tak pochybujem, že DK bude mať nejaké veľké problémy. Aj tak si zrejme dajú 1 sezónu na výnimku a pôjdu dole.


Iste, ak chcú ísť hore musia mať financovanie na patričnej úrovni. Išlo mi skôr o to že štadión ako v DK kde je staršia krytá tribúna a betónový ovál dostane 15.000 tak isto ako dediny kde je len zabradlie okolo ihriska a striedčky. Nie že by som to tým dedinským klubom neprial, nakoniec oni si za tých 10-15 tisíc môžu napr. slušne zrekonštruovať šatne čo je fajn. Je to samozrejme všetko o dostupných prostriedkoch, len pri tak veľkom počte uchádzačov a sume 2,5 mil to klubom ako DK moc nerieši, na takýchto štadiónoch v menších mestách sa dajú rozumné zmeny ktoré by výrazne zlepšili vzhľad areálu a komfort pre diváka robiť v 100 tisícoch nie 10 tisícoch Eur. Ale áno podmienky na 2.ligu by mali splniť, aj keď po uplatnení nových smerníc (napr. 100 VIPiek) len s odretými ušami.


----------



## Lukaso85

Ak Senica skonci tak sa Pohronie zachrani alebo uz urcite vypadava? Zaujima ma to z pohladu BB, kedze uz hrame len o druhe miesto a v barazi to asi zas nedame.


----------



## ayoz

Tak po športovej stránke by spravodlivé bolo, aby posledný vypadol bez ohľadu na výsledok Senice. Ak Senica skončí, malo by to znamenať 2 kluby hore priamo a 3. proti predposlednému baráž.


----------



## figliar

Plus do toho vstupuje este otazka ci konecne uplatnia nove smernice pre stadiony ktore mali platit uz od sezony 2021/22 ale posunuli sa o rok takze od 22/23 by uz mali byt zavazne. A to ci budu moct hrat kluby v exile. Lebo momentalne nesplnaju podmienky podla tych smernic Sered, Mikulas, Pohronie, Trencin a Zilina -> spolu so Senicou je to polovica ligy.


----------



## ayoz

Nie sú umelé trávniky zakázané až od neskôr?


----------



## figliar

hmmmm netusim ci je tam vynimka, ale zatialco Zilina to nesplna len koli travniku tak Trencin koli travniku aj satniam ktore su z minuleho storocia


----------



## DanB705

Lukaso85 said:


> Ak Senica skonci tak sa Pohronie zachrani alebo uz urcite vypadava? Zaujima ma to z pohladu BB, kedze uz hrame len o druhe miesto a v barazi to asi zas nedame.


Komentátori Markíza, ktorí sa odvolávajú na ÚLK, tvrdili nedávno, že ak Senica dohrá ligu a nedostane licenciu tak vypadne Pohronie a postúpia priamo prví dvaja z druhej ligy. To sa udialo v sezóne 14-15, keď licenciu nedostali VSS Košice. Každopádne vtedy bol formát bez baráže a postupoval len prvý, dnes je formát aj z barážou, takže mohli by to zohľadniť a dať aj tretieho do baráže, ale to už len moje prianie. 
Ak by Senica nedohrala sezónu tak postupuje prvý a druhý hrá baráž s Pohroním.


----------



## ayoz

Inak vzhľadom na to, že už sú všetky zápasy FL aj 2L vysielané v TV/na internete, mali by do podmienok pre štadióny zaradiť aj výšku kamerového stanovišťa. Pozerať zápasy z pohľadu trénera možno má niečo do seba, ale na prehľad o hre je to dosť zlé. Keď Rangers hrali v nižších škótskych ligách, kde mali štadióny ako u nás v 2L a polovici FL, tak pokiaľ nebola dosť vysoká tribúna, kamery boli na zdvíhacích plošinách. To by mohli zaviesť aj u nás.


----------



## Jojco

Samotná výška kamerového stanovišťa podľa mňa nezaručuje lepší prenos a prehľad v hre. Dôležitejšia je vzdialenosť od hracej plochy. Podľa mňa tu platí pravidlo, že čím je kamera ďalej od hracej plochy, tým je uhol na snímanie ihriska lepší a priblíženie/zoom má lepší efekt. Z tohoto dôvodu sú Štiavničky uplne ideálne a teším sa na priame prenosy z BB. Naopak bratislavské Tehelné pole má stanovište pre kamery pod strechu je to síce vysoko ale uhol na kvalitný záber to veru nie je ideálny. ale vždy lepšie ako štadióny v dolnej šestke ligy okrem Trenčína.


----------



## Jojco




----------



## figliar

Pre zmenu nejaky futbalovy update z Presova, cely clanok je zamknuty tak aspon takto:








Firma stavať odmieta. Prešov a staviteľ si vymieňajú tvrdé odkazy


Mesto vyzýva firmu, aby začala stavať štadión.




presov.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## danyo

figliar said:


> Pre zmenu nejaky futbalovy update z Presova, cely clanok je zamknuty tak aspon takto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firma stavať odmieta. Prešov a staviteľ si vymieňajú tvrdé odkazy
> 
> 
> Mesto vyzýva firmu, aby začala stavať štadión.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presov.korzar.sme.sk


*Firma stavať odmieta. Prešov a staviteľ si vymieňajú tvrdé odkazy*
Mesto vyzýva firmu, aby začala stavať štadión.


Starý futbalový štadión v Prešove zbúrali, ostala len časť tribúny. S výstavbou nového stále nezačali. (Zdroj: Michal Ivan)

       

PREŠOV. Valné zhromaždenie spoločnosti Futbal Tatran Aréna (FTA) odmietlo dôvody odstúpenia od zmluvy zo strany firmy AVA-stav.
Tá vyhrala súťaž na výstavbu futbalového štadióna, ale už ho stavať nechce.

O postupe rozhodli akcionári, mesto Prešov a Prešovský samosprávny kraj.
Primátorka Andrea Turčanová (KDH) sa tvrdo vyjadrila voči konaniu firmy.
  

*Firma stavať odmieta. Vyzvali ju, aby stavala*
„Vyzvali sme ich, aby dokončili preberanie staveniska, a čakáme na ich odpoveď. Dali sme im aj termín, dokedy tak majú urobiť, a potom sa rozhodneme,“ povedal konateľ FTA Rastislav Mochnacký (KDH).

Vysvetlil, že tento krok urobili, pretože si myslia, že firma neuviedla adekvátne dôvody na odstúpenie od zmluvy.
„Prebehla riadna súťaž. Akceptujem, že medzičasom, keď ceny stavebných materiálov vyleteli do závratných výšok, je pre samotných zhotoviteľov jednotlivých stavieb situácia neúnosná a ťažká. Vnímam to aj na iných stavbách, ktoré sme vysúťažili,“ reagoval župan Milan Majerský (KDH).
Stavebná spoločnosť ešte koncom minulého roka požadovala navýšenie zazmluvnenej ceny.
  
Poukazovala na to, že stavať mala začať ešte na jar minulého roka, ale nemohla, a odvtedy rapídne narástli ceny stavebných materiálov.
V oficiálnom vyjadrení k odstúpeniu od zmluvy poukazovala na nepripravenosť staveniska s tým, že napriek jej výzvam investor nedodržal zmluvné povinnosti.

*Turčanová: Zmena ceny by neskôr bola možná*
Podľa primátorky mesta Prešov Andrey Turčanovej (KDH) sa mali technické záležitosti vyriešiť práve pri preberaní stavby.
„Dôvody, ktoré spoločnosť uviedla, nie sú dôvodom na to, aby odstúpila od zmluvy. Boli to dôvody technického rázu, ktoré sa riešili za pochodu. Hlavný dôvod podľa mňa neuviedli, lebo ani nemohli,“ reagovala.
Ako bližšie vysvetlila, novopostavené garáže boli dopredu uvedené vo všetkých podkladoch, aj čistenie staveniska bolo vo fáze riešenia.
„Práve preto sa spisujú tieto veci pri preberaní stavby. Vtedy si firma za pochodu povie, že akú súčinnosť potrebuje od mesta.“
Primátorka vysvetľuje, že po úspešnom verejnom obstarávaní a podpise zmluvy nebolo možné navýšiť cenu.
Naznačila, že k úprave ceny by teoreticky mohli pristúpiť počas prebiehajúcej výstavby.
Vypnúť reklamu

„Na našu argumentáciu, že je potrebné začať stavať, a potom v rámci iných objektívnych skutočností sa budeme vedieť baviť o zmenách, nechceli pristúpiť.“
  

*Odstúpenie bez pokuty?*
Spoločnosť AVA-stav pre Korzár reagovala, že hlavným a jediným dôvodom, pre ktorý odstúpila od zmluvy, bola nepripravenosť a nesúčinnosť objednávateľa.
„Je potrebné si uvedomiť, a to aj Futbal Tatran Aréna uvádzala a na tom trvala, že lehota realizácie diela nám plynula od 18. novembra 2021 a ani 7. marca 2022 nebolo stavenisko pripravené a boli tam závažné nedostatky,“ argumentuje firma.
Medzi nedostatkami mali byť chýbajúce povolenia, problém s garážami, do ktorých mali mať obyvatelia prístup cez stavenisko, nesúlad projektovej dokumentácie, nevysporiadané pozemky, nemožnosť vyrúbať stromy a podobne.
Podľa firmy pri takomto stave nie je možné zrealizovať ani prípravné práce a nie ešte včas zrealizovať dielo.
Hovoria aj o tom, že nie je zabezpečené financovanie bez zatiaľ účinných dotačných zmlúv.
  
Podľa ich vyjadrenia je už definitívne rozhodnuté, že stavenisko nepreberú a futbalový štadión nezačnú stavať.
Primátorka pritom vraví, že spoločnosti za to nehrozia žiadne sankcie.
„Nie je tam zmluvná pokuta, pretože je podpísaná zmluva o dielo. Tá bola podpísaná a nadobudla účinnosť už v novembri minulého roka. Ak by zmluvu nepodpísali, vtedy by sa uplatňovala pokuta, že by odstúpili pred podpisom zmluvy,“ vysvetľuje.

*Primátorka hovorí o neserióznej firme*
„Týmto sa u mňa spoločnosť AVA-stav zachovala ako jedna neprofesionálna stavebná spoločnosť,“ povedala Turčanová.
  
„Pevne verím, že štát prijme opatrenia a úpravy zákona, aby takéto spoločnosti boli na čiernej listine a najmenej päť rokov sa nemohli uchádzať o verejné zákazky,“ reagovala na otázku, čo ak sa firma zúčastní aj ďalšej súťaže.
AVA-stav v reakcii na slová primátorky odmietla, že by sa správali nekorektne a poukazujú práve na nespoluprácu a nepripravenosť staveniska zo strany mesta.
„Rovnako veríme a súhlasíme, že by sa mali prijať opatrenia na úpravu zákona, aby napríklad verejní obstarávatelia nemohli zazmluvňovať jednotlivé zákazky bez toho, aby mali pripravené financie, vybavené a právoplatné zákonom stanovené povolenia a aby to nebol vždy iba zhotoviteľ, ktorý ťahá za kratší koniec a je ponechaný napospas svojvôli objednávateľa,“ reaguje AVA-stav.
Na problémy mali mesto upozorniť v 15 listoch a pri preberaní staveniska im vraj bolo povedané, že nedostatky vyriešia počas výstavby.
„K útočným slovám pani primátorky, ktorými sa snaží diskreditovať našu spoločnosť, sa vyjadrovať nebudeme, nakoľko podľa nášho názoru plynú z jej osobného zlyhania v hore uvedenom projekte, z jej osobných problémov, ako aj zo stresu a tlaku z nadchádzajúcich komunálnych volieb,“ kontrovala firma.
  
Zatiaľ nevylúčili zapojenie sa do ďalšej súťaže.
„Spoločnosť AVA-stav, s. r. o., sa rozhodne, keď to bude aktuálne, na základe stavebnej vyťaženosti našej spoločnosti.“

*Čo ďalej?*
„Dohodli sme sa s pánom županom, že chceme pokračovať. V prípade, že AVA-stav nenastúpi na stavbu, sme pripravení vyhlásiť nové verejné obstarávanie v čo najskoršom termíne,“ avizuje primátorka.
  
Dodáva, že prípadnú novú súťaž by chceli vyhlásiť do začiatku septembra tohto roka.
„V rámci schváleného finančného rámca budeme hľadať také riešenia, aby sme vedeli postaviť funkčný štadión,“ povedal Mochnacký.
Aj Majerský potvrdil, že jednou z alternatív je pristúpenie k novej súťaži a etapizácia projektu.
Doplnil, že štadión plánujú stavať postupne po častiach, podobne ako Košice.
  
Projekt štadióna však neplánujú meniť, pretože by museli požiadať o zmenu stavebného povolenia, čo by výstavbu zásadne oddialilo.
Na schému financovania sa však zrejme bude musieť opäť pozrieť Protimonopolný úrad, procesy by však už mohli byť rýchlejšie.

*Zmluva o dielo medzi Futbal Tatran Aréna a AVA-stav*
Podľa zmluvy sa zhotoviteľ zaväzuje vykonať dielo a objednávateľ sa zaväzuje zaplatiť cenu za vykonanie diela.
Odovzdanie diela má prebehnúť do 18 mesiacov odo dňa účinnosti zmluvy s podmienkou nadobudnutia právoplatnosti záväzného stanoviska Protimonopolného úradu.
Objednávateľ sa v zmluve zaväzuje odovzdať stavenisko zhotoviteľovi nezaťažené právami tretích osôb, ktoré by bránili riadnemu vykonávaniu diela, v stave spôsobilom na okamžité začatie vykonávania prác na diele a s ďalšími podmienkami ako vytýčenie výškových bodov, inžinierskych sietí, napojením na zdroj elektrickej energie a podobne.
Zmluva obsahuje aj časť o sankciách, ale len za omeškanie dokončenia diela.
„V prípade, že sa zhotoviteľ dostane do omeškania so splnením záväzku vykonať dielo, objednávateľ je oprávnený požadovať od zhotoviteľa zmluvnú pokutu vo výške 3 000 eur za každý deň omeškania. To isté platí v prípade, že sa zhotoviteľ dostane do omeškania s odstraňovaním vád a nedorobkov diela.“
Objednávateľ si môže uplatniť aj škodu spôsobenú zhotoviteľom.
„Za škodu sa považuje najmä poškodenie diela, poškodenie iného majetku objednávateľa, ušlý zisk objednávateľa z dôvodu omeškania zhotoviteľa s vykonaním diela.“
Zmluvné strany sa dohodli aj na cenách prác a materiálov, ktoré sú špecifikované v prílohe. Objednávateľ sa zaviazal zaplatiť v rozsahu skutočne vykonaných prác a dodaných zariadení a materiálov. Cena za dielo však nepresiahne sumu 16 574 312 eur.
„Takto stanovené ceny jednotlivých výkonov, prác, zariadení a materiálov, ako aj cena za dielo sa aplikujú počas celej doby vykonávania diela a môžu byť zmenené len dohodou zmluvných strán.“
„Táto zmluva sa môže meniť alebo zrušiť iba dohodou zmluvných strán v písomnej forme. Ak by sa dôvod neplatnosti vzťahoval len na časť tejto zmluvy, bude neplatná len táto časť.“


----------



## figliar

Dakujem, len nechapem preco chcu nove verejne obstaravanie vypisat az v Septembri. AVA stav jasne povedal ze stavat nezacne, projekt sa nemeni tak to mohli vyhlasit uz teraz resp. uz v Marci. To priprava a vyhlasenie noveho verejneho obstaravania (ked projekt je uz hotovy a nemeni sa) trva skoro pol roka?


----------



## zimi123

figliar said:


> Dakujem, len nechapem preco chcu nove verejne obstaravanie vypisat az v Septembri. AVA stav jasne povedal ze stavat nezacne, projekt sa nemeni tak to mohli vyhlasit uz teraz resp. uz v Marci. To priprava a vyhlasenie noveho verejneho obstaravania (ked projekt je uz hotovy a nemeni sa) trva skoro pol roka?





danyo said:


> „Dohodli sme sa s pánom županom, že chceme pokračovať. V prípade, že AVA-stav nenastúpi na stavbu, sme pripravení vyhlásiť nové verejné obstarávanie v čo najskoršom termíne,“ avizuje primátorka.





danyo said:


> Dodáva, že prípadnú novú súťaž by chceli vyhlásiť do začiatku septembra tohto roka.


Je tam napisane ze to chcu v co najskorsom termine, do konca septembra, nie v septembri az ako pises.


----------



## figliar

Ok chyba na mojej strane, i ked v slovenskych pomeroch bude asi nakoniec uspech aj ten September.


----------



## figliar

Po dlhej dobe odo mňa nejaký update z Trenčína, vo vnútri novej hlavnej sa pracuje aj keď klub má v paži dať na FB aspoň nejaké fotky a info. Je tam ako vidno nazvážaný matroš a chodia tam autá stavebných firiem, možno sa ich skúsim niekedy spýtať či by sa nedalo nakuknúť dnu a spraviť foto. Ten vchod kde je tá dodávka je hneď vedľa fanshopu takže tade by sa možno dalo infiltrovať


----------



## eMKejx

tak tych 6 mesiacov je zakonna lehota, smutok v tom Presove. Ale ani ja by som sa nepustal do stavby ked by sa ceny surovin zvysovali ak mam vysutazene tak ze mi to ztazuje realizaciu stavby a bolo by komplikovane navysovanie cien pocas prebiehajucej vystavby, navyse ako to na svk chodi, obul by sa zase do toho niekto mudry a stavba dokoncena z 1/3 ci 2/3 by sa zastavila a zacal by sa kolotoc.... Takze radsej nech to nestavaju, alebo sa hned dohodnu, sak marzu maju pevnu, tak nech len firma prihodi sumu + kalkulaciu s novymi cenami a mesto bud to akceptuje alebo bude riesit este nejak prefinancovanie zhotovitelovi. Radsej tak ako zase stratit cas. Ale to uz je na ludoch, nezabudajme ze tu mame na jesen volby...


----------



## eMKejx

figliar said:


>


najprv som si myslel ze to je nejaky dalsi uss zimak


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Ahojte fanušikovia športu z BB, nemáte prosím niekto relatívne aktuálne fotky po rekonštrukcii hokejového štadióna ? Zaujíma ma najma exteriér aj okole štadiónu.
Vďaka


----------



## Lukaso85

na okoli sa iba teraz zacalo robit (Začína sa už aj rekonštrukcia okolia bystrického zimného štadióna), exterier vyzera takto:


----------



## eMKejx

chyba mi tam cervena a biela na plasti.


----------



## ayoz

Vyzeralo by to ako Kaufland.


----------



## figliar

Biela urcite nie ale ako akcent k tej sedej by sa mi tam klubova cervena pacila viac.


----------



## eMKejx

ayoz said:


> Vyzeralo by to ako Kaufland.


ak by to prehnali tak asi ano, ale ta horcicova na vstupe mi pride trosku mimo, btw co maju tie ostre hrany predstavovat, ladovec?


----------



## Lukaso85

mozno tam daju niekde este velke logo klubu a ptm tomu nebude nic chybat


----------



## ayoz

eMKejx said:


> ak by to prehnali tak asi ano, ale ta horcicova na vstupe mi pride trosku mimo, btw co maju tie ostre hrany predstavovat, ladovec?


Zlatá so striebornou je podľa mňa ok... Myslím si, že vo väčšine prípadov exteriér štadióna nekorešponduje s mestskými/klubovými farbami. Takto to vyzerá moderne a v pohode. Ostré hrany nemajú predstavovať nič, je to len dizajnový prvok.

Inak teda logo klubu nad vchodom a názov štadiónu na streche reštaurácie by boli v pohode. Ideálne, keby sa podarilo zohnať sponzora a je to napr. Urpiner Arena. Čoho sa bojím viac je, ako tam polepia dvere a okná A4 papiermi s rôznymi oznamami (vytlačenými a následne prepísanými fixkami) a bude to vyzerať zase amatérsky.


----------



## Lukaso85

Rekonštrukcia štadióna v Kráľovej ide do finále


Prestavba chátrajúceho ihriska na Mestský mládežnícky štadión je tesne pred dokončením. Okrem hlavnej futbalovej plochy s umelým trávnikom a s osvetlením, pribudli tribúny s kapacitou takmer 1 500 miest, objekty zázemia a šatní, dva objekty s pokladňami, bufetmi a toaletami pre divákov...




www.bystricoviny.sk


----------



## figliar

Poprad dokončuje tréningovú halu, inak dúfam že tam niečo spravia aj s tým okolím futbalového a hokejového štadióna.


























Mešká a zdražela. Poprad dokončuje hokejovú tréningovú halu


Má byť najmodernejšia na Slovensku.




spis.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## ayoz

Dnes som šiel okolo hokejového v BB. A som dosť sklamaný (aj keď som to čakal), že nespravili celu fasádu jednotnú s tým obkladom. Teraz každá fáza rekonštrukcie ma inú fasádu a dokopy to vyzerá tak slovensky.


----------



## ayoz

Update zo Štiavničiek... Ozvučenie už bolo dobré, povedal by som, že výborné, aj keď zase nahlas, ako keby bol vypredaný štadión... Na štadióne sa stále pracuje, momentálne sa robia odtoky okolo plota, čo malo z následok opäť úplne nedomyslené jamy pred stánkami na lístky, takže keď človek kupoval lístok, mal hlavu nižšie ako bolo samotné okienko, čiže dosť nepohodlné a nepraktické. Na to, že sa v BB mesiac nehralo to mohli vyriešiť lepšie. Keby to aspoň prekryli nejakými paletami alebo plechmi.


----------



## Lukaso85

Klub na to kasle, su to amateri


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> Asi hej a dáva to zmysel čo píšeš ale možno lacnejšie by ich vyšlo postaviť ho za oblúkom na tej druhej strane kde je podľa fotky taký mini násyp. Teda tam to len vybetónovať a dať zopár nezakrytých radov sedadiel. Aj keď by tam samozrejme potrebovali spraviť wcka a potiahnuť inžinierske siete.


Z tej strany je škôlka a 4 podlazne panelaciky na celkom pokojnej ulici, museli by fanusikov hosti tym padom tahat cez cely areal, bud od spominaneho parkoviska pred zimakom alebo hlavnym vstupom od kurtov ale to by ich aj tak vyplulo rovno pred tou novou tribunou. Inak pri tej navstevnosti by nebol problem sektor hosti vyriesit jednym plotom na tribune a hotovo.


----------



## ayoz

Veď FL sa už na tom štadióne hrala a aj v 2. lige potrebovali sektor hostí, takže si nemyslím, že by s tým mali mať problém


----------



## figliar

Tak odvtedy co bola Skalica vo FL sa sprisnovali pravidla pre sektor hosti ale hej mali by to dat. A neprekvapilo by ma keby to na jesen v ramci tej vynimky nemuseli riesit este. Kazdopadne po dlhej dobe palec hore pre SFZ a ULK ze mozu hrat doma, vyhnat novacika pred prazdny stadion do Senice by lige urcite nepomohlo.


----------



## ayoz

Tak aj tak sa budeme baviť max. o stovkách divákov, takze v tomto prípade je to jedno.


----------



## Raferty

figliar said:


> Tak odvtedy co bola Skalica vo FL sa sprisnovali pravidla pre sektor hosti ale hej mali by to dat. A neprekvapilo by ma keby to na jesen v ramci tej vynimky nemuseli riesit este. Kazdopadne po dlhej dobe palec hore pre SFZ a ULK ze mozu hrat doma, vyhnat novacika pred prazdny stadion do Senice by lige urcite nepomohlo.


Nemám info ale pre o potom nemohol hrať Mikuláš prvú sezónu na svojom štadióne? Až príliš veľa veci nespĺňal či?


----------



## figliar

Mikuláš nemá ani osvetlenie hlavného ihriska takže tam to nešlo samozrejme.


----------



## Interák

ayoz said:


> Veď FL sa už na tom štadióne hrala a aj v 2. lige potrebovali sektor hostí, takže si nemyslím, že by s tým mali mať problém


V Skalici sektor hostí majú, naľavo na SEDA tribúne oproti hlavnej. Bol som tam na výjazde keď hral Inter 2.ligu.Na štadión sme vchádzali spoza zimáku cez malú bráničku.Tam sme parkovali s autobusom. Odtiaľ to nie je do sektoru ďaleko.


----------



## figliar

@Interák keď už ťa tu máme, mierny offtopic ak vieš... ako to vyzerá s Interom a prípadnými ambíciami na postup vyššie? Prípadne aj plány so štadiónom, fúzia, financie, čokoľvek zaujímavé  Pýtam sa aj preto lebo postupuje Rača a dostávame sa do stavu keď tých postupu chtivých a súťaže schopných teamov s vyhovujúcou infraštruktúrou a zázemím pre 1. aj 2. ligu je ako do mariášu.


----------



## Interák

Či Rača bude hrať 2.ligu ešte nie je isté. Kamarát s kontaktmi na vedenie vravel že by museli veľa zainvestovať do zázemia.Potrebovali by nutne zohnať financie. Ambície majú ale to nestačí. Z neovereného zdroja som počul že aj Rohožník má vraj finančné problémy, ale čo je na tom pravdy neviem. Neprekvapilo by ma to. Odhliadnuc od športovej stránky, z tejto ligy veľmi nemá kto postúpiť. Pre tieto kluby je to skrátka veľký skok. Spomínate si na Svätý Jur? Najprv tvrdili že 2.ligu hrať nebudú, pustia to druhému a po sezóne si povedali že to skúsia a tak aj dopadli. Skončili poslední, o rok znova poslední v 3.lige a odvtedy sa zachraňujú v štvrtej. Inter mal takisto problémy po účinkovaní v druhej lige. Príliš sa o tom nehovorí ale má dlhy a s niekoľkými hráčmi z toho obdobia dohodnuté splátkové kalendáre. Pred rokom sa menilo vedenie, veci sa pohli správnym smerom a krátkodobý cieľ ozdraviť klub sa darí napĺňať. Dlhodobý je návrat do Bratislavy. S tým to nevyzerá ružovo. Má veľmi obmedzené možnosti.Tu je problém postaviť obyčajné tréningové ihrisko, nie ešte štadión. Rokovalo sa o Dúbravke. Ale ministerstvo tam s futbalom do budúcna nepočíta takže táto možnosť padla. Ihrisko na Drieňovej je obklopené z dvoch strán panelákmi a tam sa ozvali obyvatelia že štadión pod oknami nechcú. Klub tam plánuje vymeniť prírodný trávnik za umelý, to je tak všetko čo sa tam bude robiť. Pasienky sa v horizonte niekoľkých rokov zmenia na byty,kancelárie a obchody a platiť nájom na NFŠ by bola veľká položka v rozpočte. Stupava je dočasné riešenie,navyše je to v podstate len tréningové centrum,niečo na spôsob Radvane v Banskej Bystrici hoci tá je úrovňou niekde inde, minimálne o level vyssie. Čo sa týka športovej stránky,tak cieľom bol aj túto sezónu postup.


----------



## ayoz

Zaujímal by ma ten neoverený zdroj k Rohožníku, keďže o tom, že nebudú pokračovať ani v 3. lige a majú problémy písali minulý týždeň asi všetky športové médiá 

Ale aspoň v Seredi futbal prežil a budú hrať na domácom štadióne 3. ligu. Teda minimálne kým sa nezačne s jeho rekonštrukciou, čo pri tom ich tempe zrejme znamená, že na tú ich polorozpadnutú ruinu budú môcť chodiť diváci, až kým náhodou opäť nepostúpia. Ale za mňa by mali byť nejaké pravidlá aj pre štadióny 3. ligy aspoň do tej miery, aby tie štadióny spĺňali nejaké základné bezpečnostné a hygienické požiadavky pre 21. storočie a neboli v pôvodnom 40-60 ročnom stave.


----------



## Interák

ayoz said:


> Zaujímal by ma ten neoverený zdroj k Rohožníku, keďže o tom, že nebudú pokračovať ani v 3. lige a majú problémy písali minulý týždeň asi všetky športové médiá
> 
> Ale aspoň v Seredi futbal prežil a budú hrať na domácom štadióne 3. ligu. Teda minimálne kým sa nezačne s jeho rekonštrukciou, čo pri tom ich tempe zrejme znamená, že na tú ich polorozpadnutú ruinu budú môcť chodiť diváci, až kým náhodou opäť nepostúpia. Ale za mňa by mali byť nejaké pravidlá aj pre štadióny 3. ligy aspoň do tej miery, aby tie štadióny spĺňali nejaké základné bezpečnostné a hygienické požiadavky pre 21. storočie a neboli v pôvodnom 40-60 ročnom stave.


Tak to mi pre zmenu uniklo. Čiže to nebude len fáma s tým Rohožníkom.


----------



## vitacit

Interák said:


> Či Rača bude hrať 2.ligu ešte nie je isté. Kamarát s kontaktmi na vedenie vravel že by museli veľa zainvestovať do zázemia.Potrebovali by nutne zohnať financie. Ambície majú ale to nestačí. Z neovereného zdroja som počul že aj Rohožník má vraj finančné problémy, ale čo je na tom pravdy neviem. Neprekvapilo by ma to. Odhliadnuc od športovej stránky, z tejto ligy veľmi nemá kto postúpiť. Pre tieto kluby je to skrátka veľký skok. Spomínate si na Svätý Jur? Najprv tvrdili že 2.ligu hrať nebudú, pustia to druhému a po sezóne si povedali že to skúsia a tak aj dopadli. Skončili poslední, o rok znova poslední v 3.lige a odvtedy sa zachraňujú v štvrtej. Inter mal takisto problémy po účinkovaní v druhej lige. Príliš sa o tom nehovorí ale má dlhy a s niekoľkými hráčmi z toho obdobia dohodnuté splátkové kalendáre. Pred rokom sa menilo vedenie, veci sa pohli správnym smerom a krátkodobý cieľ ozdraviť klub sa darí napĺňať. Dlhodobý je návrat do Bratislavy. S tým to nevyzerá ružovo. Má veľmi obmedzené možnosti.Tu je problém postaviť obyčajné tréningové ihrisko, nie ešte štadión. Rokovalo sa o Dúbravke. Ale ministerstvo tam s futbalom do budúcna nepočíta takže táto možnosť padla. Ihrisko na Drieňovej je obklopené z dvoch strán panelákmi a tam sa ozvali obyvatelia že štadión pod oknami nechcú. Klub tam plánuje vymeniť prírodný trávnik za umelý, to je tak všetko čo sa tam bude robiť. Pasienky sa v horizonte niekoľkých rokov zmenia na byty,kancelárie a obchody a platiť nájom na NFŠ by bola veľká položka v rozpočte. Stupava je dočasné riešenie,navyše je to v podstate len tréningové centrum,niečo na spôsob Radvane v Banskej Bystrici hoci tá je úrovňou niekde inde, minimálne o level vyssie. Čo sa týka športovej stránky,tak cieľom bol aj túto sezónu postup.


A prečo sa vlastne Inter tak silou mocou chce dostať do BA ? Zopárkrát som bol v Stupave a podľa mňa to tam vyzerá príjemne, najmä to prostredie v parku ja veľmi štýlové. Čo tak ostať v Stupave, začať pracovať na lokálnom marketingu, Stupava, ako súčasť veľkej Bratislavy má mladú a rastúcu populáciu, mohli by sa tam podchytiť deti, nejaké tréningové ihrisko, sponzori... O tejto možnosti sa neuvažuje ?


----------



## ayoz

Prečo by sa nemal chcieť? V Stupave je perspektíva robiť futbal niekde na úrovni Myjavy a vzhľadom na perifériu Bratislavy oveľa menší pool minimálne detí (kto z Rače bude chodiť na futbal do Stupavy?) a divákov.


----------



## aquila

to by si sa divil ... kopu ludi chodi na kde ake aktivity na uplne vysinute lokality z BA. navyse stupava ako taka je dost silna zrovna v detskych rocnikoch, takze akademiu na urovni trebars interu co robi Mihal v BA by sa uzivila


----------



## Interák

vitacit said:


> A prečo sa vlastne Inter tak silou mocou chce dostať do BA ? Zopárkrát som bol v Stupave a podľa mňa to tam vyzerá príjemne, najmä to prostredie v parku ja veľmi štýlové. Čo tak ostať v Stupave, začať pracovať na lokálnom marketingu, Stupava, ako súčasť veľkej Bratislavy má mladú a rastúcu populáciu, mohli by sa tam podchytiť deti, nejaké tréningové ihrisko, sponzori... O tejto možnosti sa neuvažuje ?


Tak lebo do Stupavy chodia len tí najskalnejší. Je veľa fanúšikov Interu ktorí do Stupavy v živote neprídu ale trebárs na ligu do Rusoviec alebo do Vrakune, čo sú mestské časti BA áno. V Stupave mal Inter v 2.lige porovnatelné návštevy ako v štvrtej keď keď hral v Ružinove na Drieňovej. Inter je Bratislavský klub a patrí do Bratislavy. Ak by sa hralo hocikde v Bratislave tak návštevnosť by bola oveľa vyššia. Pozrite na Sereď. Hrala v Trnave kam sa dostanete časovo rýchlejšie ako z Bratislavy do Stupavy,vzdialenosťou to je približne narovnako,možno trochu viac a návštevnosť aj tak bola totálne na smiech. Nikdy nedostanete divákov zo svôjho mesta na domáce zápasy hrané niekde inde. Stačí sa pozrieť na návštevnosť LM v Poprade,Trenčína v Žiline,Prešova vo všetkých tých mestách kde posledné tri-štyri roky hrajú.Bolo ich niekoľko. Jedným slovom hanba.Je úplne jedno aká to je liga. Preto som rád že Sereď konečne vyrazili z ligy. Pre mnohé kluby to môže byť budíček a začnú brať infraštruktúrne požiadavky vážne a prestanú sa spoliehať na výnimky. Mimochodom bol som aj na výjazde v LM. Tá nová tribúna oproti hlavnej je oveľa bližšie k hracej ploche ako pôvodná. V čase nášho zápasu ju ešte nestihli zbúrať a tak stáli dve dve tribúny za sebou čiže bol vidieť ten rozdiel vo vzdialenosti od postrannej čiary. To je jediné pozitívum toho štadióna. Inak to je štadión hodný tretej ligy ak vôbec. Trebišov s tou malou hlavnou tribúnou bol futbalovejší a to môžem potvrdiť z vlastnej skúsenosti. Ak máte otázky aký to je pocit stáť na Seda tribúne v rôznych regiónoch a mestách,rád vám odpoviem. Pochodil som ich niekoľko.


----------



## lukass111

K tym infrastrukturalnym podmienkam stadionov: V Liptovskom Mikulasi chcu hrat Fortuna ligu, ak sa zachrania, o rok na domacom stadione, kapacitu vsak na potrebne cisla vraj navysit nemusia (z minulotyzdnoveho Dennika Sport): ● ČO SO ŠTADIÓNOM? Fanúšikovia futbalu v Liptovskom Mikuláši by si zaslúžili, aby na domáce zápasy nemuseli chodiť do Popradu. „Smernica o infraštruktúre hovorí jasne,“ načal túto problematiku športový riaditeľ Ján Papaj. „My sme vyrovnaní s tým, že nás čaká ďalší rok v Poprade. Verím, že situácia sa po komunálnych voľbách v našom meste zmení a od začiatku nového roka sa bude pracovať na štadióne, aby sme splnili infraštruktúrne požiadavky a vrátili sme sa domov. Je potrebné vyhrievanie trávnika, osvetlenie, turniketový systém, menšie úpravy vo vnútri, kamerový systém. Projekt sme mali spravený na 2 milióny eur, ale keďže máme prísľub, že nemusíme mať kapacitu 3500 divákov, ale iba 2000, tak sa to skreše na 1,3 milióna. Máme plán, že sa začne vo februári 2023 a v lete to bude všetko hotové,“ uzavrel


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

@Interák a čo takto štadión Ružinova ? Pokiaľ sa nemýlim, nedávno sa konečne vrátil do rúky samosprávy
Inak s tým štadiónom v Dúbravke to podľa mňa ešte nemusí byť úplne isté...pekné vizualizácie multifunkčného štadíona sú vonku už niekoľko rokov a odvtedy žiaden posun.


----------



## figliar

lukass111 said:


> Projekt sme mali spravený na 2 milióny eur, ale keďže máme prísľub, že nemusíme mať kapacitu 3500 divákov, ale iba 2000, tak sa to skreše na 1,3 milióna. Máme plán, že sa začne vo februári 2023 a v lete to bude všetko hotové,“ uzavrel


Nie že by som to Mikulášu neprial ale veľmi by ma zaujímalo od koho majú ten prísľub lebo to by de facto znamenalo že čísla v týchto smerniciach (ktoré mali byť povinné už aj uplynulú sezónu) nebudú záväzné nielen od nasledujúcej sezóny ale ani od tej ďalšej a celé je to len zdrap papiera. Tiež by ma zajímalo čo si o tom myslia napr. v Moravciach kde na vlastné náklady zdvihli kapacitu na požadovaných 4000 miest. A tá kategória UEFA 3 je teda len vtip keďže LM štadión sa celkovo ani po úpravách k nej ani nepriblíži.


----------



## ayoz

Ideálne by bolo spýtať sa na zväze... Ale aj keby to nejaké médium spravilo, tak by dostali len roboticky odrapotanú naučenú nič nehovoriacu odpoveď od pani hovorkyne. Každopádne asi nikoho neprekvapí, ak tá smernica bude len zdrap papiera a budú sa dávať buď výnimky, alebo sa na ňu bude úplne kašľať (aspoň pri zrekonštruovaných štadiónoch). To je tak, keď si vymysleli skvelý projekt, kde dali klubom/mestám na štadióny drobné s tým, že oni už do toho museli investovať minimum a tak spravili najlacnejšie možné verzie a nie koncepčné a vyhovujúce štadióny. Prakticky sa tými rekonštrukciami uzavreli ligy, keďže prvoligové kluby to spravili na prvoligové kritéria, druholigové kluby na druholigové a k tomu pár miest z nižších súťaží.

Ale netýka sa to len štadiónov, celý futbal ide dole kopcom u nás, ale funkcionári sú spokojní a tak si všetci v SFZ, ÚLK a kluboch radšej volia kontinuitu, kde si navzájom držia miestečka.


----------



## danyo

Zajtra sa otvára atletický štadión Žilinskej univerzity:
































































Link na zdroj >>>


----------



## roboSF1987

Banskobystričania sa budú tri týždne pripravovať v Brezne | HokejPortal.sk

*„Do Brezna sa presúvame na tri týždne. Po konci Európskeho olympijského festivalu mládeže nejaký čas potrvá, kým sa osadia na banskobystrickom zimnom štadióne mantinely a urobí sa ľad. Chceme mať kvalitnú prípravu, bez výpadkov, a tak sme sa dohodli s naším partnerom Breznom, ktorý je našou farmou. Prebehne tam celá príprava, vrátane zápasov. Ľad v banskobystrickej hale B by mal byť pripravený okolo 25. augusta, kedy sa zároveň vrátime domov. Čo sa týka Áčkovej haly, prebiehajú rokovania s mestom a spoločnosťou MBB a robí sa všetko pre to, aby sa do začiatku sezóny stihlo urobiť ozvučenie a osvetlenie. Pevne veríme, že už bude zavesená aj kocka a že sa budeme môcť vrátiť na zimný štadión v plnej paráde začiatkom septembra, respektíve pred úvodom ligy, “* prezradil viac o okolnostiach prípravy pred sezónou 2022/2023 generálny riaditeľ klubu Lukáš Opáth.


----------



## marosss

Košice začali verejné obstarávanie na dostavbu Košickej futbalovej arény

Úrad pre verejné obstarávanie zverejnil informácie o spustení verejného obstarávania na dostavbu Košickej futbalovej arény (KFA), ktoré sa rozdelí na tri časti.

V tejto *prvej *sa v predpokladanej hodnote 5,7 milióna eur bez DPH bude hľadať dodávateľ stavebných prác na výstavbu železobetónovej a oceľovej konštrukcie a ďalšie s tým súvisiace práce.
Cieľom dostavby je dokončenie tribún za bránkami a po rohoch štadióna tak, aby spolu s oboma už hotovými tribúnami mohli tvoriť súvislý celok.
*Ďalšou časťou* bude verejné obstarávanie pre koncové zariadenia infraštruktúry štadióna, ako sú napr. zobrazovacie LED panely, turnikety a kamery.
*Tretia časť* sa bude týkať dodania sedadiel na štadión.
Dostavbou sa kapacita KFA zvýši zo súčasných 5836 na 12 658 divákov.
Verejné obstarávania na obe zvyšné časti budú vyhlásené v nasledujúcich mesiacoch.
Súhrnná odhadovaná suma za dostavbu KFA je vo výške 6,6 milióna eur bez DPH.


----------



## siravak

Nekonečný príbeh ako (skoro) vždy a všade. 
Len už nech to bude.


----------



## simiKE

no a cele to ma byt za 6,6 melka (odhadom, dufaju ze to bude menej) a mame 4..taze tak


----------



## Lukaso85

*rozhodnutie o umiestnení stavby*
„Tréningová hala pre hokejovú akadémiu a multifunkčná hala pri Strednej športovej škole v Banskej Bystrici“ na ulici Trieda SNP č. 54 v Banskej Bystrici,
Rozsah stavby:
SO 01 Multifunkčná hala Multifunkčná športová hala jej hlavnou funkciou je primáme tréningové športoviská pre loptové hry (najmä basketbal a volejbal). Vstup pre športovcov a trénerov je cez vstupnú halu tréningovej haly, ktorý zároveň slúži aj ako vstup pre divákov a návštevníkov.
SO 02 Tréningová hala Tréningová hala slúži na tréningový proces ľadového hokeja. Nachádza sa tu 1 hlavná a 1 tréningová ľadová plocha, zázemie pre športovcov a trénerov, regeneračné centrum - fínska sauna, infra sauna, rehabilitačné vane, odpočivárne, masér. Súčasťou haly je aj hľadisko na druhom podlaží pre divákov.


----------



## figliar

Nejake nove info o KFA dnes na SME:








Dostavba štadióna v Košiciach sa hýbe. Ide o medzinárodné zápasy i EURO


Známe sú nové termíny aj odhadovaná cena.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## siravak

figliar said:


> Nejake nove info o KFA dnes na SME:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dostavba štadióna v Košiciach sa hýbe. Ide o medzinárodné zápasy i EURO
> 
> 
> Známe sú nové termíny aj odhadovaná cena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sportnet.sme.sk


Čiže ak povedali že na jar 2024, kedy by tak mohol byť dokončený naozaj?


----------



## figliar

siravak said:


> Čiže ak povedali že na jar 2024, kedy by tak mohol byť dokončený naozaj?


🤷‍♂️ ale v slovenskych pomeroch by som si tipol 2027


----------



## Houmlesak




----------



## figliar

^ super, aj ta stara tribuna ma svoje caro  Len skoda ze sa uz nepodarilo dat tam 6 drah lebo priestor tam na to v ramci povodneho arealu bol, aj keby tam mali byt max nejake mladeznicke preteky pomohlo by to dost. Inak off topic v case 0:57 WOW ten kopec teda prirodny nasyp je luxusny a teoreticky by z toho dali podobne hladisko ako mali svojho casu Bazaly v Ostrave, to sa len tak nevidi. Kazdopadne dobra sprava.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Fomat Martin chce hrať svoje zápasy na Pltníkoch, preto začala výstavba dvoch tribún, 2 x 130 miest na východnej strane hriska. Hotovo bude o mesiac. Hrajú III. ligu západ.


----------



## figliar

Dve tribúny za mesiac, takže SEDa? Prípadne či sú nejaké vizualizácie...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

na jednej strane super, na druhej strane je smutné, že martinský okres nemá ani jeden štadión spĺňajúci čo i len minimálne parametre (a nezlepší sa to ani po výstavbe provizórnych tribún na pltníkoch, detto sa to týka hokejového štadióna, ktorý pôsobí naozaj smutne


----------



## marosss

Veľká novinka. Ukrajinci budú hrať play off Európskej ligy v Košiciach


----------



## roboSF1987

👀👀👀


----------



## Lukaso85

snad to strecha vydrzi


----------



## eMKejx

dufam ze budu aj kiss cam, inak tam nepridem 🤣


----------



## Houmlesak

*Tréningové centrum úpolových športov Košice*









Zo schátranej budovy nové tréningové centrum úpolových športov


Kluby bojových a kontaktných športov dostali v Košiciach nový domovský stánok. Zdevastovanú budovu školy mesto prerobilo na moderné športové centrum.




www.kosice.sk


----------



## roboSF1987

roboSF1987 said:


> 👀👀👀
> View attachment 3628909


👀 👀 👀


----------



## eMKejx

Koncert Justina Biebra?


----------



## chefe

Na internete som natrafil na foto z rekonstrukcie trencianskeho zim. stadiona. Je to asi 20 dni stare foto.


----------



## eMKejx

snad sa docka aj toto miesto lesku a moderny


----------



## DanB705

Minister obrany prisľúbil pomoc futbalovej Dukle


V stredu 20. júla sa v Bratislave uskutočnilo stretnutie na Ministerstve obrany SR medzi predsedom predstavenstva MFK Dukla a.s. Petrom Krnáčom a ministrom obrany Jaroslavom Naďom, na ktorom




mfkdukla.sk





Futbalová Dukla to nemá útulné na Štiavničkách. Po prestavbe už nemá na ňom svoje sídlo. Na zápas má k dispozícií šatne a ďalšie priestory, ktoré sú na druhom podlaží, keďže na prízemí je rozbehová dráha. Tie šatne navyše nie sú príliš komfortné na najvyššiu ligu. S ministrom sa dohodli aspoň na niečom, no štadión je už v prvom rade atletický, keďže je to už Národný atletický štadión.


----------



## simiKE

chefe said:


> Na internete som natrafil na foto z rekonstrukcie trencianskeho zim. stadiona. Je to asi 20 dni stare foto.


nieje to uz nejaky ten rok stare foto ? myslim ze tie drevene sedacky menili za plastove uz davno


----------



## ayoz

Nový názov zimného štadióna v BB.










Za mňa fajn, aj keď nie som fanúšikom tých farebných log na niečom, čo sa tvári ako nejaká dizjanová fasáda. Je škoda, že to nenechali bielym, to by bolo dizajnovo úplne inde a išlo by to k tomu štadiónu skvelo.


----------



## SunshineBB

Aspon ta zlata/zlta ladi s priecelim na vstupe a strechou na terase. Slabo modra moze niekomu evokovat lad. Ale ano, biele by to bolo lepsie. 

Inak cakam na info o kocke, montovat ju zacali uz hadam dva tyzdne dozadu , uz by mohol byt nejaky vysledok.


----------



## figliar

V tomto clanku na SME je spomenute - docitate sa...

_"Ktorá tribúna sa bude rekonštruovať aj počas sezóny a o koľko sa zvýši jej kapacita"_









Barani predstavili meno zrekonštruovaného štadióna, novou kockou sa inšpirovali v zámorí


Trojnásobný slovenský majster spod Urpína predstavil viacero noviniek.




mybystrica.sme.sk





Ak ma niekto odomknuty cely clanok, o ktoru tribunu sa jedna? Nezda sa mi ze by tam uz moc sla niekde zvysit kapacita, zeby za tou jednou brankou kde su len dva rady? Staci len to info netreba kopirovat cely clanok, dakujem.


----------



## roboSF1987

figliar said:


> V tomto clanku na SME je spomenute - docitate sa...
> 
> _"Ktorá tribúna sa bude rekonštruovať aj počas sezóny a o koľko sa zvýši jej kapacita"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barani predstavili meno zrekonštruovaného štadióna, novou kockou sa inšpirovali v zámorí
> 
> 
> Trojnásobný slovenský majster spod Urpína predstavil viacero noviniek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybystrica.sme.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ak ma niekto odomknuty cely clanok, o ktoru tribunu sa jedna? Nezda sa mi ze by tam uz moc sla niekde zvysit kapacita, zeby za tou jednou brankou kde su len dva rady? Staci len to info netreba kopirovat cely clanok, dakujem.


Niektoré z prác budú prebiehať aj počas prebiehajúceho ročníka. „Počas sezóny sa bude stále upravovať stará VIP východná tribúna, kde sme kvôli výmene východnej presklennej fasády museli posilniť statické oceľové prvky, tie by však zasahovali do zadných radov tejto tribúny, čo by z pohľadu bezpečnosti divákov nebolo v poriadku. Tiež sme pristúpili k rekonštrukcii, ktorá nebola zahrnutá v pôvodných plánoch. Kapacita východnej tribúny sa zvýši zo 111 miest na 133,“ ozrejmil Argaláš.


----------



## SunshineBB

Zvysenie kapacity o 0,6 % 

Edit: troska vaznejsie, stadion uz ma vlastnu stranku tipsportarena . Nova zapadna tribuna dostala nazov CCM Tribuna


----------



## figliar

SunshineBB said:


> Zvysenie kapacity o 0,6 %


uz je to nad 3.000 teraz ? resp. po tej uprave


----------



## SunshineBB

figliar said:


> uz je to nad 3.000 teraz ? resp. po tej uprave


Ja si pamatam 3100 teraz, povodnych 2840. Ale tie percenta som pocital asi z 3400 az teraz som si spomenul ze tolko to asi nie je.


----------



## 22.4.2017

ayoz said:


> Nový názov zimného štadióna v BB.
> 
> Za mňa fajn, aj keď nie som fanúšikom tých farebných log na niečom, čo sa tvári ako nejaká dizjanová fasáda. Je škoda, že to nenechali bielym, to by bolo dizajnovo úplne inde a išlo by to k tomu štadiónu skvelo.


Presne to ma napadlo, v bielom by to tam sedelo. A v noci to poriadne nasvietiť. Ale mohli sme dopadnúť aj horšie, napr. takto:










P.S.: Tie reklamy nie sú také hrozné z diletantstva, ale je to zámer. Má to človeku dať ranu päsťou rovno do ksichtu. Smutné je, že už nikoho nezaujíma, že je to tu potom ako v bangladéši...


----------



## ayoz

Pritom tam v pohode mohli dať ten nápis na strechu, prípadne nad vchod alebo aj tam kde je, ale formou ako má BB. Ale zase žilinskému štadiónu len ťažko niečo ešte viac uškodí, čo sa vzhľadu týka.


----------



## SunshineBB

Akemukolvek stadionu na Slovensku ktory je este pred rekonstrukciou vlastne nema uz moc co uskodit. Taka Zilina, Nitra ci Zvolen, to su tri velke stadiony ktore vyzeraju a asi aj su v absolutne katastrofalnom stave. Tam pokial do kazdeho nevrazia 10 mil € je uplne jedno ci tam niekto zavesi nejaku plachtu alebo nie.


----------



## figliar

Prešov je bližšie k návratu domov. Bude mať aj ihrisko ako na Pasienkoch


Klub získal účelovú dotáciu, Micheľ zaujal svojím gestom.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## siravak

No neviem či návrat do jazdeckého areálu je návrat "domov". 
Snáď v zmysle že nebudú hrať v Stropkove a pod.


----------



## Azbest

po tych rokoch behania po poprade,stropkove,velkom sarisi,licartovciach je toto ako balzam na presovsku bolavu dusu....


----------



## figliar

Som zvedavy ako dopadne Michel ako kandidat na primatora. Po tom vsetkom co sa okolo stadiona dialo a aky je v Presove hlad po futbale a stadione by som sa nedivil keby mu prave toto v jeho kampani zabezpecilo rozhodujuce plusove body. Navyse je tam myslim vnimany vcelku pozitivne a nie je moc zamazany od tamojsej regionalnej politiky ktorej uz maju co viem miestni tiez plne zuby. Ta investicia do toho arealu nie je myslim zbytocna aj keby sa uz konecne zacal stavat stadion, ak sa ta rekonstrukcia vydari tak Presov by mohol ziskat nieco podobne ako ma Bystrica v Radvani.


----------



## Azbest

Michel sice je oblubeny vo futbalovo naladenej casti presova ale uprimne na primatora to nebude...pre bezneho presovcana/nefutbalovo citiaceho je to stale ''len ten rozhodca''....velmi rad by som sa mylil a videl ho kludne aj na primatorskej stolicke ale podla mna nema sancu


----------



## siravak

Neviem aký by bol regionálny politik, ale už len samotný fakt ze bol medzinárodne uznávaný ako pro, by mu (ako aj mestu, ku ktorému mam blízky vzťah, pretože som si pri Toryse odstudoval svojich päť rôčkov) mohlo skôr len a len pomôcť.
Aj tak si myslím ze balzamom na dušu môže byť dnešným dňom hociktore "ihrisko", ale domov má tam, kde soZvarom v zostave Tatran prehral 1:4 so Zaragozou. Po hypodrome by sa mali preháňať kone, a nie útočníci. Furt je to len také "platanie".


----------



## Azbest

Jednoznacne s tebou suhlasim.Koniec koncov aj sam Michel to naznacil v rozhovore ze jazdecky areal (plus mlatove ihrisko a ihrisko na ZS prostrjovska) ma v buducnosti sluzit akademii Tatrana Presov.Najprv vsak musia ten statut akademia aj ziskat


----------



## figliar

Výnimka v Košiciach alebo skôr inšpirácia pre ostatné kluby? Pre mňa nie je vôbec prekvapenie že extraliga Steel arénu neuživí, tie čísla nepustia a hokej nemá žiadne európske poháre rangu ako futbal. Skôr ma napadá či by mohla raz fungovať a na moderných štadiónoch prosperovať česko-slovenská liga s českou, moravskou a slovenskou divíziou napr. s 3x8 tj 24 klubmi. Samozrejme science fiction ale podľa mňa by to pri vhodnom modeli mohlo fungovať a kvalitou a atraktivitou konkurovať Nemecku, Švajčiarsku či severským ligám.








Kríza ich vyhnala zo Steel arény. Hokejisti Košíc sa sťahujú do menšej haly


Dôvodom sú vysoké ceny energií.




sportnet.sme.sk


----------



## roboSF1987

Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak neklamali, jedinecna je


----------



## ayoz

Ale viac menej tie naše tipy, že to budú len 4 zlepené ledky a nie reálna kocka sa potvrdili. A ešte k tomu je to kváder 😀


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak nieco podobne maju/mali aj v Nitre ak si dobre pamatam, ze nie klasicku kocku ale nieco odhlahcene pozliepane zo styroch televizorov. Ale ja som spoko. Dizajnovo je naozaj uplne jedinecna na Slovensku, riesenie take klasicke bystricke (nepaci sa mi ta plachta zo spodu, mohli tam dat radsej nieco pevne), a ze to nie je kocka ale pomaly zeleznicny vagon to uz je na kazdom ako to vezme. Ten tvar kvadru dal moznost pouzit dve fakt velke obrazovky, neviem ci nejaka ina slovenska kocka ma taky rozmer zobrazovacej plochy.


----------



## eMKejx

takze nakoniec ko-kocka. este mohli tie hrany nejako vyriesit nejakym ciernym prekrytim + nejake svetla v pripade golu by blikali a pod.


----------



## Jojco

Tešíme sa na kvalitné televízne prenosy z Košíc 😆


----------



## Jojco

SunshineBB said:


> Tak neklamali, jedinecna je


To nie je kocka, to je autobus 😆


----------



## DanB705

Verejné obstarávanie o dostavbu KFA sa predĺžuje do 10.10.2022.. as usual


----------



## marosss

Zhotoviteľ štadióna žiadal milión navyše, Košice ho vyhodili. Zaplatia ešte viac


----------



## Jojco

Článok som nedočítal, nie som platiteľ.. namiesto toho odkazu by som ocenil kópiu celého článku.


----------



## DanB705

marosss said:


> Zhotoviteľ štadióna žiadal milión navyše, Košice ho vyhodili. Zaplatia ešte viac


To sa Košičania nepotešia s tou pôžičkou, ak ju schvália


----------



## didinko

Jojco said:


> Článok som nedočítal, nie som platiteľ.. namiesto toho odkazu by som ocenil kópiu celého článku.


KOŠICE. Košice si idú požičať na dostavbu svojho futbalového stánku.
Má ísť o pôžičku vo výške maximálne do 2,6 milióna.
O zámere dostavby i bankovom úvere bude vo štvrtok rozhodovať mestské zastupiteľstvo.
Vypnúť reklamu
Článok pokračuje pod video reklamou 


Vypnúť reklamu
Článok pokračuje pod video reklamou 


*Zvýšenie ceny vyústilo do novej súťaže*
O začiatku dostavby Košickej futbalovej arény (KFA) sa uvažovalo už v závere minulého roka, keď vláda odklepla Košiciam na tento účel štvormiliónový príspevok.
Po zverejnení správy o pridelení štátnych peňazí však ohlásil dovtedajší zhotoviteľ, konzorcium firiem AVA-stav a OHL ŽS, zdraženie projektu o ďalší vyše milión eur.
Vypnúť reklamu

K tejto zmene došlo v čase, keď malo konzorcium garantovať cenu na úrovni 4,6 milióna.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Sľúbili cenu a potom pýtali ešte milión. O kšeft na košický štadión prišli Čítajte 
Táto suma slúžila ako podklad pre schválenie štátnej dotácie, ktorú posudzoval okrem iného aj Útvar hodnoty za peniaze ministerstva financií.
Vedenie mesta a KFA vtedy uviedlo, že stavebník nedokázal zmenu ceny hodnoverne zdôvodniť, a preto sa rozhodlo, že nájde zhotoviteľa v novej verejnej súťaži.

Viceprimátor a predseda predstavenstva mestskej spoločnosti KFA, a. s., Marcel Gibóda (nezávislý) hovoril v tom čase o miernom oneskorí dostavby.
„Vybrali sme si taký spôsob, ktorý bude mať čo najmenší vplyv na verejné financie a zároveň bude zárukou transparentného navýšenia ceny dostavby,“ povedal Gibóda koncom vlaňajšieho roka.

Predstaviteľ firmy AVA-stav Alexander Gyurkovics vtedy upozornil, že avizovaná súťaž prinesie Košiciam vyššie náklady, než aké ponúkol dodávateľ.
Vypnúť reklamu

*Na súťaž sa čakalo viac ako pol roka*
Nová súťaž na dodávateľa stavebných prác prebieha od konca júla 2022 a potrvá do polovice septembra.
Úlohou úspešného uchádzača bude výstavba tribún za bránkami a po rohoch štadióna.
Mesto plánuje osobitne obstarať zariadenie štadióna, ako zobrazovaciu techniku, turnikety a kamery.
V záverečnej fáze prebehne nákup sedadiel.
Dostavbou tribún sa totiž kapacita KFA zvýši zo súčasných 5836 na 12 658 divákov.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Košice hľadajú nového zhotoviteľa na dostavbu arény. Pôvodný zdraženie nevysvetlil Čítajte 
Po dokončení splní košický stánok kritériá pre získanie certifikátu štadióna UEFA IV, čím na ňom bude môcť hrávať súťažné zápasy aj seniorská reprezentácia.
Celková odhadovaná suma za dostavbu predstavuje 6,6 milióna.
Zatiaľ majú Košice na tento účel k dispozícii iba štátny príspevok 4 milióny.
Zvyšných 2,6 milióna si plánujú požičať prostredníctvom mestskej firmy - Košická futbalová aréna, a. s., ktorá je vlastníkom i správcom štadióna.
Vypnúť reklamu

Podľa portálu Finstat vlastnila táto spoločnosť v roku 2021 majetok v celkovej hodnote zhruba 18 miliónov.
Úver by mala mestská akciovka splácať 10 rokov.
Podľa Gibódu bude presná výška úveru závisieť od cien, ktoré vyplynú z verejných súťaží. Suma 2,6 milióna je podľa neho horný strop.
*Chcú zvýšiť konkurenciu*
Pripustil, že vyhlásenie prvého výberového konania sa natiahlo.
„Museli sme upraviť pôvodný projekt tak, aby bol vhodný pre verejné obstarávanie a zároveň aby sme doň zakomponovali naše vylepšenia, respektíve to, na čo sme prišli zo života na KFA. Táto súťaž práve prebieha."
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Zhotoviteľ pýta od Košíc ďalší milión navyše za dostavbu štadióna napriek garancii ceny Čítajte 
Rozdelenie dostavby na stavebnú časť, nákup techniky a nakoniec i sedadiel má priniesť väčšiu konkurenciu medzi firmy, ktoré by mohli mať záujem o stavebnú časť.

Jej hodnotu odhaduje magistrát na 5,7 milióna.
„Sľubujeme si od toho, že na tú stavebnú časť, ktorá predstavuje aj najväčšiu časť zákazky, zvýšime konkurenciu, lebo zrazu už uchádzači nemusia hľadať špecifických dodávateľov,“ reagoval viceprimátor.
Doplnil, že verejné obstarávanie pôjde v najvyššom režime pri všetkých troch zákazkách.
*Gibóda: Navýšenie neprichádzalo o úvahy*
Gibódu sme sa opýtali aj na pokračujúce zdraženie dostavby KFA.
Odhad hodnoty zákazky na úrovni 6,6 milióna totiž prevýšil po pol roku už aj ponuku bývalého zhotoviteľa o milión.
Očakávaná cena je dokonca o 3 milióny vyššia ako vysúťažená suma v roku 2017.
Gibóda zopakoval, že bývalý zhotoviteľ sa vlani zaviazal k cene 4,6 milióna, ktorá už bola vtedy navýšená.
Podľa viceprimátora žiadal zástupca stavebnej firmy tesne pred vypršaním zmluvy, aby sa podpísal dodatok o tom, že sa obe strany dohodnú neskôr.

Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Na dobudovanie Košickej futbalovej arény pôjdu štyri milióny eur Čítajte 
„Nemôžem takto navyšovať cenu. My musíme vedieť zdôvodniť pred Úradom pre verejné obstarávanie, na základe čoho dochádza k rastu nákladov. Už pri tom prvom navýšení na 4,6 milióna eur sme sa dostávali na limit možného. A hlavne mali sme posudok z augusta 2021, v ktorom Útvar hodnoty za peniaze povedal, že 4,6 milióna je o 221-tisíc viac, ako by mala byť hodnota zákazky,“ uviedol Gibóda.
„Čiže ak by som vtedy navyšoval cenu, nemám k tomu právne krytie, moji kolegovia vzhľadom na dovtedajšie rokovania nemali istotu, že to zostane pri tom milióne eur. Ja by som potom len ťažko hľadal právne zdôvodnenie, že tomuto dodávateľovi to navyšujeme, navyšujeme a navyšujeme,“ povedal námestník, ktorý ma projekt na starosti.
Podľa neho treba počkať, ako dopadne aktuálne verejné obstarávanie.

„Viem, že aj niektorí naši kolegovia v mestskom zastupiteľstve sú kvôli tomu celému nespokojní. Tiež by som bol rád, keby to bola nižšia suma. Na druhej strane nikto nemôže odo mňa ani kolegov z predstavenstva KFA, a. s., žiadať, aby som podpísal niečo, čo nás dostane do problémov. Verejnosť i poslanci by mohli mať oprávnené otázky, ak by sme postupovali ďalším navyšovaním už garantovanej ceny dostavby KFA,“ uzavrel Gibóda.


Čítajte viac: Zhotoviteľ štadióna žiadal milión navyše, Košice ho vyhodili. Zaplatia ešte viac


----------



## figliar

Osobne považujem za málo pravdepodobné že tí čo o tom rozhodovali nepoznajú infláciu a zdražovanie v stavebníctve. Skôr ide o to aby sa peniaze za dokončenie dostali aj spriateleným firmičkám. Škoda, Ava Stav už teraz mohol arénu dokončovať a vyšlo by to celé lacnejšie, tak ale sme na Slovensku klasika.


----------



## Jojco

Stále sa bavíme v rovine "keby" ..my, futbaloví nadšenci by sme sa tešili že v týchto dňoch prebiehajú posledné stavebné práce, ale široká laická verejnosť by nemala žiadne pochopenie. Milion hore-dole sa veľmi ťažko vysvetluje.. A okrem toho, už teraz počuť kritiku "na čo nám je štadión, keď nie sú peniaze ani na elektrinu"


----------



## marosss

Pomoc v podobe uveru na dostavbu KFA, bola schvalena na dnesnom zastupitelstve.


----------



## simiKE

ma prekvapilo jak hladko to preslo, niekledy sa vedia hadat o kazdom eure 4 hodiny


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Fomat po rokoch hrá fotbal doma na Pltníkoch. Dokončili tribúnky , podmienka 3. liga , a zdolali Vrakuňu 8 : 2. Martinčania trénujú vo veľkom - mládežníci. Ešte správa ohľadne starého štadiona v centre Martina. Pracuje sa na štúdii zmeny územia na obytnú zonu - požiadavka majiteľov pozemkov


----------



## figliar

Tak v súčasnej situácii asi dobrá správa ale je to aj tak smutné, Martin ako regionálne centrum má spolu s Vrútkami cca 60 tisíc obyvateľov a budú mať na dlhé roky namiesto štadióna dve autobusové zástavky. Ale držím palce aby tam svitlo na lepšie časy.


----------



## ayoz

Chlebíček vyzerá ako keby si ho doniesol z domu


----------



## figliar

aj Urpiner  Čapované nemajú?


----------



## SunshineBB

Nevsimol som si ani ci je tam výčap, bol som autom po chorobe, bral som nechladene nealko. Ale obcersrvenie hodnotim velmi dobre. Chlebicky viacerych kombinacii (Jozko Golonka by bol v siedmom nebi), zemiakovy salat, kapustnica, kolace + kavicku vedia dobru spravit.

Este dve foto z vnutra. Cely ten box je tak spraveny ze presklenie je aj pod pultom, cize teoreticky sa da co to vidiet aj z tych ciernych gaucov. ( inak nemasiel by sa tam v nedelu vecer jediny chlap ktory si tie cierne kozene gauce nasocioval s istym druhom filmoveho umenia  ). Keby sa aj v Bystrici nieco tocilo, tak je jasne kde to bude.


----------



## Ayran

ono aj ta kapacita , no ved za druhou brankou sa este čo to da spravit, ak by teda chceli, nejake tie miesta by sa tam vedeli vykuzlit
ved zatim viac menej nič co by branilo nejakej nadstavbe, pripadne kaskadova tribuna


----------



## Lukaso85

za druhou brankou aktualne prerabaju VIP, kde pribudne par dalsich miest.


----------



## Houmlesak




----------



## Houmlesak

*Banská Štiavnica* - otvorenie atletického štadióna 29. septembra 2022


----------



## figliar

Samozrejme to poteší, len by som ako tunajší večný kritik a detailista mal takú malú poznámku k tribúne... neviem či sa s ňou v rámci tejto rekonštrukcie niečo robilo ale našiel som jednu lepšiu fotku a kole tam jedna vec oči a to poriadne. To fakt ušetrili pár eur na tej odkvapovej rúre aby ju spustili kolmo zo strechy a vytorili tam divákom takto "stĺp" aj keď tam nie je? Tá tribúna hoci menšia by bola celkom pekná ak by ten odkvap urobili po bokoch tej strechy a vzadu to spustili dole. Síce menšie mesto a menšie návštevy ale takéto krčmové riešenia vedia nasrať. Ale nie som od fachu a rád sa poučím keď mi niekto vysvetlí či je tam okrem ušetrenia pár eur nejaký rozumný dôvod spustiť tie rúry takto.


----------



## Puki

SunshineBB said:


> Otestoval som zimak v BB po rekonstrukcii a musim povedat ze na slovenske pomery to len ta kapacita stahuje na 4 hviezdicky.


To je miesto starej VIP tribuny alebo ako? Lebo ako partneri sme minuly rok chodili do VIPky, ale tento rok sme ziadne info nedostali a staru VIPku prerabaju predpokladam.


----------



## SunshineBB

Puki said:


> To je miesto starej VIP tribuny alebo ako? Lebo ako partneri sme minuly rok chodili do VIPky, ale tento rok sme ziadne info nedostali a staru VIPku prerabaju predpokladam.


Podla mna toto docasne supluje VIP ktoru prerabaju, lebo listky sme dostali do VIP, automaticky sme zamierili dozadu k sektoru hosti ale skoncili sme tu hore. Druha vec je, ze pod tymto presklenym barom na novej B tribune su sedadla v poslednych dvoch radoch potiahnute kozenkou a maju laktove opierky a drziaky na pohare co mi tiez evokuje VIP sedadla tak som vo finale zvedavy ako to rozdelia.


----------



## Houmlesak

Dúbravský zimný štadión čaká rozsiahla rekonštrukcia


Zimný štadión v bratislavskej Dúbravke prejde výraznou rekonštrukciou. Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) v spolupráci so Správou telovýchovných




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## Houmlesak

FOTO: Malacky sa dočkajú zimného štadióna, bude súčasťou multišportovej haly. Ako bude vyzerať?


Výstavba športovej arény v Malackách sa oficiálne začala. V lokalite Píla, kde má multifunkčná aréna vyrásť, v stredu poklepali symbolický základný kameň.




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## figliar

Takže 1. liga bude definitívne len na prírodnej alebo hybridnej tráve. Nechcem teraz znovu riešiť výhody a nevýhody umelky lebo to bude vždy kontroverzná téma navyše som samozrejme zaujatý a už sa to tu celé párkrát riešilo. Takže fajn zakázali sme umelku a možno nejakým zázrakom tú výmenu ZA a TN finančne utiahnu ale podstatné je podľa mňa aby SFZ teraz dohliadlo na to aby sa zápasy nehrávali na tradičnej slovenskej oráčine kde prihrávky po zemi skáču meter do výšky a z futbalu je kopaná resp. nakopávaná. Je správne keď sa diskutovalo o tom či na umelke trpia kĺby hráčov viac len dúfam že sa po tomto verdikte začne riešiť aj to že veľa zranení spôsobuje u nás aj oráčina a hlavne to že futbal na nerovnom povrchu bude pre slovenského diváka a sponzorov menej atraktívny. Ako fanúšik AS nevnímam toto rozhodnutie vyslovene negatívne ak povedie k skvalitneniu hracích povrchov a snáď neskôr aj k hybridnej ploche ako štandardu v 1. lige.

_"To znamená, že VV SFZ schválil návrh väčšiny klubov ÚLK, ktoré sú za prírodný alebo hybridný trávnik, aby dva kluby – Žilina a Trenčín dostali v tejto ťažkej dobe ešte ročný odklad na výmenu trávnika. *Od sezóny 2024/25 sa budú hrať stretnutia najvyššej súťaže už len na prírodných alebo hybridných hracích plochách.*"_



https://futbalsfz.sk/vv-sfz-rokoval-o-dejisku-finale-slovnaft-cupu-a-aj-o-umelych-hracich-plochach/


----------



## DanB705

DanB705 said:


> Verejné obstarávanie o dostavbu KFA sa predĺžuje do 10.10.2022.. as usual


KFA 2. etapa: Lehota na predkladanie ponúk uplynie 19.10.2022 o 10:00 hod.


----------



## Houmlesak

V Trnave postavia novú hokejovú halu za milióny eur


Novú hokejovú halu v Trnave, pri ktorej je predpokladaná hodnota stavebných prác viac ako 10 miliónov eur, postaví Trnavský samosprávny kraj (TTSK)




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## Raferty

Na futbalovej stránke puchova vyšlo toto, aj keď asi len predvolebná kampaň, tak bodaj by to vyšlo 🔴⚫ NAŠA BUDÚCNOSŤ ❤ Pri príležitosti 100. výročia futbalu v meste Púchov sme na slávnostnom športovom galavečeri predstavili víziu nášho nového... | By MŠK Púchov futbal | Facebook


----------



## figliar

Tiež si myslím že je to súčasť predvolebnej kampane, každopádne musím pochváliť už len to že druholigový klub spraví takéto video a návrh ktorý našťastie neukazuje opravenú starú tribúnu s prilepenou SEDou ale rieši ten priestor ako celok. Aj návrhy ktoré sa nezrealizujú môžu byť niekedy prospešné a toto môže byť inšpirácia aj pre iné kluby.


----------



## Houmlesak




----------



## Raferty

figliar said:


> Tiež si myslím že je to súčasť predvolebnej kampane, každopádne musím pochváliť už len to že druholigový klub spraví takéto video a návrh ktorý našťastie neukazuje opravenú starú tribúnu s prilepenou SEDou ale rieši ten priestor ako celok. Aj návrhy ktoré sa nezrealizujú môžu byť niekedy prospešné a toto môže byť inšpirácia aj pre iné kluby.


Ono ak to správne chápem tak sú to zrenovované aktuálne tribúny + dorobena tribúna za bránou čo by až tak veľká investícia nemusela byť... Ale tak ako tento návrh si predstavujem podobné štadióny vo väčších mimo krajských mestách a bodaj by to zázrakom puchovu vyšlo....PS: nevieš ako to je stým interiérom hlavnej tribúne v Trenčíne? Tuším podľa poslednej tlačovky sa v tomto období malo natom už pracovať


----------



## figliar

Raferty said:


> PS: nevieš ako to je stým interiérom hlavnej tribúne v Trenčíne? Tuším podľa poslednej tlačovky sa v tomto období malo natom už pracovať


Keď chodím okolo tak to vyzerá na slušnú aktivitu vo vnútri ale čo sa tam naozaj deje a koľko z toho je dokončené netuším a klub o tom už tradične neinformuje. Je tam na parkovisku stále nejaký materiál aj unimobunky a videl som cez okná aj na vyšších poschodiach nejaký materiál nazvážaný takže asi tam niečo robia. Ak sú pravdivé tie šumy že na jarnú časť už musia mať sprístupnenú novú tribúnu (nie ani tak kôli kapacite ale kôli šatniam atď.) tak by si mali pohnúť. Je otázne či to môžu skolaudovať aj keď nie všetky priestory (VIPky, konferenčné miestnosti, atď.) budú dokončené. Na zápase to zvonku vyzerá pre divákov už dokončené ale čo sa deje vo vnútri fans nevedia.


----------



## Houmlesak

PREMENA ANGELS ARÉNY NA MODERNÝ ŠPORTOVÝ STÁNOK POKRAČUJE

Práce na rekonštrukcii a modernizácii Angels arény pokračujú podľa schváleného harmonogramu. Mesto plánuje do konca roka dokončiť práce v exteriéri. V rámci nich sa doteraz sanovali pôvodné omietky s prihliadnutím na požiadavky Krajského pamiatkového úradu. Budova je národnou kultúrnou pamiatkou a kvôli zachovaniu jej urbanistickej a architektonickej hodnoty musel projektant rešpektovať viaceré pripomienky od pamiatkarov. Takisto sa vymenili okná a dvere. Pribudol aj nový bleskozvod a odvodňovací systém. Aréna tak dostala takú podobu, akú mala pred zhruba 100 rokmi a bude nám pripomínať kus histórie Košíc.
Zároveň pokračujú aj práce v interiéri budovy. Doteraz sa realizovali búracie a výkopové práce, vnútorná kanalizácia, zhutnenie podložia, nové priečky, tribúna, vzduchotechnika, ústredné kúrenie, podlaha pod palubovkou a pod. V najbližšom období čaká ešte stavbárov osadenie podláh, obkladov a ďalšie dokončovacie práce.
Cena za rekonštrukciu a modernizáciu Angels arény sa aj kvôli viacerým vyššie uvedeným dodatočným požiadavkám pamiatkarov a zmenám v pôvodnom projekte zvýšila o 450 000 eur.
Halu by mesto chcelo dať do užívania športovým klubom a verejnosti v septembri budúceho roka.


----------



## ayoz

Sorry, ale toto je snáď ešte horšia situácia ako bystrický zimák. Z tohto nikdy moderná športová hala nikdy nebude. Radšej z toho mali spraviť nejaký kultúrny priestor alebo krytú tržnicu a športovú halu postaviť inde.


----------



## figliar

Som 100÷ za zachovanie a obnovu takých historických budov kde to má význam a toto je asi jedna z nich. Zvonku je to ok, tam nemám výhrady. Ale prečo sa dpč pri rozhodovaní o účele a budúcnosti takýchto stavieb neberú do úvahy historické súvislosti tj v tomto prípade fakt že o využití stavby ako hlavnej športovej haly Košíc sa rozhodlo v najtemnejšej dobe totality v roku 1950? Košice potrebujú novú športovú halu pre cca 5 tisíc divákov, ideálne v blízkosti (snáď niekedy dostavanej) KFA a každé ďalšie dočasné riešenie to len odďaľuje a hlavne predražuje.


----------



## Raferty

Najviac šumov je v Trenčíne okolo Piresa, Emeka má podľa Rybníčka európske parametre moze to niekto postnuy odomknuté? Nech viem ako je natom hlavná tribúna aj mančaft?  Vopred vdaka


----------



## ayoz

Vraj je na nej spravených tak 50 % a ak všetko pôjde dobre, tak do leta by mohla byť hotová.


----------



## Mr.Fiftik

*Najviac šumov je v Trenčíne okolo Piresa, Emeka má podľa Rybníčka európske parametre*
Rozhovor s generálnym manažérom AS Trenčín Róbertom Rybníčkom.

*Aký bol pre vás rok 2022?*
Pôvodne som si myslel, že po tom, čo sme zažili v predchádzajúcich rokoch, už nič náročnejšie nepríde. Napokon bol však ešte ťažší z viacerých uhlov pohľadu. A nečaká nás pravdepodobne o nič ľahšie obdobie. Pre nás ako aj celý slovenský šport je to obrovská skúška ako prežiť.

*Je v súčasnosti pri pohľade dopredu najvýraznejšou záťažou nutnosť prírodného trávnika?*
Považujeme to za problém, ale omnoho dôležitejšie pre nás hľadanie optima pri dostavbe štadióna. Doba je nestabilná zo všetkých uhlov pohľadu. Pre nás je dobudovanie štadióna obrovská priorita a chcem veriť, že všetci ktorí sú s nami v úzkej kooperácií v tomto projekte to chápu rovnako a budú nás naďalej v tom podporovať. Ohľadom umelej trávy stále verím, že odborná verejnosť do budúcna zmení stanovisko. V súčasnej dobe ide o absolútne neopodstatnené a hlúpe rozhodnutie.

*Môže mať pre klub povinnosť vybudovanie prírodnej trávy likvidačné následky?*
Bolo by na hranici likvidácie vzhľadom na naše aktuálne investície. Nachádzame sa v špecifickej situácií. Pri dnešných možnostiach sponzorských zmlúv a investícií do klubu a jeho infraštruktúry a aj situácia na prestupových trhoch, to všetko tvorí mozaiku zložitej situácie.

*Prepočítali ste si aktuálne náklady, ktoré by vás stál nový trávnik?*
Vymeniť jestvujúci za nový umelý vychádza okolo dvesto tisíc eur, ale vybudovanie nového živého, nedajbože, hybridného trávnika sa pohybuje okolo 1,3 až 1,5 milióna eur. A to nie je konečná investícia. Potrebujete tréningové plochy s prírodnou trávou, ihriská, kde bude môcť hrávať mládež, odborný personál, technológie a energie, ktoré udržia prírodnú trávu v kvalitnom stave, aby sa nestávalo to, čo je na Slovensku zvykom nielen v zimných mesiacoch, ale aj na jar a počas jesene.

*V akej fáze sa nachádza budovanie hlavnej tribúny?*
Za rok sme sa posunuli opäť o kus dopredu. Urobilo sa veľa práce. Samozrejme, ak by sme boli v štandardnejších podmienkach finančného trhu, boli by sme pravdepodobne ďalej. Bojujeme s cenami materiálov, získaní finančných prostriedkov atď. Postupnými krokmi sa blížime k cieľu, aby sme budúci rok už mohli využívať jej priestory. Aby sme mohli hrať akékoľvek zápasy slovenského alebo európskeho charakteru.

*Ak máte byť konkrétny, čo sa dobudovalo?*
Nemá význam konkretizovať ale poviem, že sme zhruba na 50 percent dostavby hlavnej tribúny. Momentálne sa snažíme rozbehnúť záverečnú fázu, kedy dolaďujeme detaily, ako dokončiť finálnych 50 percent.

*Hokejový klub sa vyjadril, že plnenie partnerov sa oproti predchádzajúcemu ročníku zvýšilo, inak by neprežili. Ako je to vo vašom prípade?*
Vážime si podporu všetkých, bez ohľadu na to, či nás podporia eurom, alebo desiatkami tisíc. Snažíme sa im zabezpečiť a dobudovať adekvátne zázemie v podobe nášho štadióna. Aby sa vzťahy do budúcna ešte zlepšili prostredníctvom kultúrneho prostredia a rozvoja infraštruktúry, ako aj rozvoja obchodných vzťahov.

*Keby máte vyjadriť predpoklad, kedy už bude tribúna hotová. Aký dátum poviete?*
Ak sa nám podarí dotiahnuť potrebné veci do konca roka, tak pri optimistickom scenári by sme počas leta budúceho roku mohli byť pripravení. Dnes je však ťažko predpokladať vývoj akejkoľvek situácie.

*Počty divákov na domácich stretnutiach Fortuna ligy sa pohybujú na úrovni niekoľkých stoviek. Je nízka návštevnosť výrazným zásahom do klubového rozpočtu?*
Určite áno. A veľmi výrazne. S výrazne lepšou infraštruktúrou sme predpokladali, že záujem bude väčší. Stretávame sa s rôznymi situáciami. Na rovinu môžem povedať, že do veľkej miery je v otázke príchodu fanúšika rozhodujúca športová výkonnosť klubu. Problémom sa javí aj technický charakter. Zatiaľ sa s technickým prostredím nie každý návštevník dokázal stotožniť. Určitým veciam sa však nevyhneme a snažíme sa priblížiť trendu na európskych štadiónoch. Hľadáme optimálnu cestu.

*Všetky tri dorastenecké tímy vyhrali v predchádzajúcej sezóne tituly. Čo to pre klub znamená?*
AS Trenčín nie je iba o prvom tíme vo Fortuna lige. Zastrešuje približne päť stoviek ľudí, ktorí pre neho pracujú a chcú ho posunúť ďalej. Či už hovoríme o deťoch, tréneroch, zamestnancoch. Na ich prácu som vo veľkej miere hrdý.

*Výber do 19 rokov v mládežníckej Lige majstrov vyradil Žalgiris Vilnius a v nasledujúcom kole nestačil na Panathinaikos Atény. Boli Gréci neprekonateľnou prekážkou?*
Pre nás všetkých to bol veľký zážitok. Súťaž sme zažili prvýkrát a mala európske parametre. Bolo cítiť, že sa stretávame so špičkou v danej krajine. Som hrdý na to, ako sme reprezentovali mesto aj klub. Prvý polčas domácej odvety proti Aténam bol z pohľadu emócií úžasný. Trénerom chýbalo päť kľúčových hráčov pre zranenia. Napriek tomu sa so situáciou popasovali fantasticky. Boli sme blízko postupu. Škoda druhého polčasu.
Naši priaznivci si oba domáce zápasy užili. Bol to futbalový sviatok.

*Akou optikou sa pozeráte na prvú polovicu fortunaligovej sezóny?*
Bohužiaľ, stále nevieme zastabilizovať výkonnosť. Ukazujeme obrovské náznaky potenciálu, ale aj odvrátenú tvár. Je pre nás všetkých do budúcna obrovskou výzvou stabilizácia. Dnes dostávajú veľký priestor z akadémie. Je v nej kvalita. Potrebujeme nájsť správny mix domácich a zahraničných hráčov, aby sme sa opäť mohli pobiť o popredné priečky v ligovej tabuľke.
Teší ma naše vystúpenie v Slovnaft Cupe, kde sme sa prebojovali medzi osem najlepších tímov. Ukázali sme v ňom vysokú hernú aj výsledkovú úroveň. Robíme všetko pre to, aby sme v ňom dokráčali čo najďalej. Celkovo však spokojný nie som. V lige sme mali mať minimálne o sedem bodov viac. Potenciál mužstva vnímam niekde na úrovni medzi tretím a piatym miestom. Ťaží nás nedobudovaná infraštruktúra, ktorá nás do značnej miery limituje. Niektoré veci potom nemáme dotiahnuté. Musíme však byť trpezlivý.

*Ako sa s odstupom pár mesiacov pozeráte na angažovanie kontroverzného trénera Petra Hyballu?*
Všetky rozhodnutia, ktoré robíme s pánom La Lingom, robíme v maximálnej možnej miere v prospech klubu. A v prípade pána Hyballu to nebolo inak. Som veľmi rád, že sme zareagovali v jeho prípade veľmi rýchlo. Veríme tomu, čo sme tu vybudovali a nikto nám to nezoberie. Ani tréner zvučnejšieho mena. Dnes vieme, že jeho angažovanie bola chyba. Počas rozhovorov sme úplne neodhadli jeho povahu a charakter. Je to už za nami a zvolili sme cestu mladého slovenského trénera, ktorý zažíva na lavičke premiéru na pozícií hlavného kouča. Má budúcnosť a aj priestor, aby sa v našom klube rozvíjal.

*Peter Hyballa dával emócie najavo vo výraznej miere. Marián Zimen je skôr pokojnejším typom trénera.*
Z pohľadu prežívania vecí je troška introvertnejší. Keď je však situácia kritická, dokáže prejaviť emócie. Inak ide o hĺbavejšieho kouča, ktorý si premyslí veci skôr, ako urobí rozhodnutie. Môže byť z neho na slovenskom trhu zaujímavý tréner.

*Zostane v klube aj na jar?*
Radi by sme s ním spolupracovali aj do budúcna a hľadali spoločnú cestu pre náš klub.

*Pri pohľade na tabuľku zimujete na deviatej priečke, ale iba s dvojbodovou stratou na šiestu Žilinu. V hre bude na začiatku jari ešte 12 bodov. Ako to vnímate?*
Ak by sme sa pozerali čisto na tabuľkové umiestnenie, tak by sme mali uvažovať či nezmeníme trénera. My sme v tomto smere troška špecifický klub a pozeráme sa na veci aj z iného uhla pohľadu. Za ostatné zápasy sme po športovej stránke zaznamenali slušný rozvoj. Rôzne vplyvy, ktoré do stretnutí vstúpili, z nás urobili najagresívnejšie a najneslušnejšie mužstvo. Je na nás, aby sme sa s každou situáciou dokázali vnútroklubovo vyrovnať. Chinonso Emeka bol dvakrát vylúčený. Je s nami tri mesiace v tréningovom procese. keď ho dáme mentálne do poriadku, tak má výkonnosť, aby sa z neho stal hráč európskeho alebo svetového formátu. Vo výbornom svetle sa po slabšom začiatku ukázal Lukáš Ďuriška. Predĺžili sme zmluvu s Gajdošom a verím, že sa dohodneme aj s Hollým. Značný výkonnostný posun zaznamenal aj Rahim Ibrahim. Mužstvo si pomaly sadá a toto sú hráči, ktorí môžu byť pre najbližšie obdobie mimoriadne zaujímaví.

*A čo tri červené karty v poslednom domácom zápase proti Dunajskej Strede?*
Keď sa ako klub budeme sťažovať na jednotlivé výroky, je iba veľmi malá pravdepodobnosť uspieť. Oni si mnohé veci uhája a vysvetlia svojou pravidlovou optikou . Zaujíma ma kontext zápasu, ktorý vyvrcholil nepochopiteľnou červenou kartou pre Piresa. Už mal žltú kartu a okrem pokutového kopu šiel ešte aj predčasne pod sprchy. Vtedy som si definitívne uvedomil a slovami to krásne vystihol Lukáš Ďuriška, že to bol vrchol arogancie a disrešpektu voči nášim hráčom a klubu v práve kontexte vedenia celého zápasu.

*V každom prestupovom období je pre klub dôležité predať hráčov do zahraničia. Je o nich výrazný záujem?*
Náš klub má čo európskemu futbalu ponúknuť. Mohol by som menovať viacerých z nich, ktorí majú našliapnuté na zaujímavé kariéry. Prestupový trh sa otvára a začínajú prvé šumy. Zaujímavosťou je, že najviac sa spomína Pires, ktorý bol paradoxne aj našimi fanúšikmi za ostatné obdobie výkonnostne podceňovaný. V tomto vie byť realita optiky videnia futbalu rozdielna, ako pohľad priaznivcov a nie vždy sa musí zhodovať.


----------



## DaxTT

Mohol by to sem niekto dať odomknuté ? Asi sa spúšťa tretí pokus, tak snáď už sa to podarí: Primátor Prešova Oľha hovorí o výstavbe futbalového štadióna (rozhovor) | SPORTNET (sme.sk)


----------



## ayoz

Najdôležitejšie info sú, že do mesiaca by mal byť vysúťažený dodávateľ, chcú to dostavať do EURA U21 2025, skôr ako do 2024 to určite nebude, krytie majú len na prvú etapu (17 mil. €), čo je hlavná tribúna - 1800 miest, zvyšok (4700 miest) by mal stáť 5 mil. €, pokiaľ sa ukáže, že to do juniorského EURA nestihnú, tak od projektu odstúpia a prídu s novým - lacnejším a menším (v Sede zrejme zbystrili pozornosť).

Inak teda hlavný tribúna, ktorá nebude mať ani 2000 miest za 17 miliónov mi príde ako riadny luxus. Neviem, ako šli kvôli cenám materiálov hore ceny štadiónov v iných krajinách, ale za 17 miliónov ste ešte nedávno mali slušný 10 tisícový štadión komplet. Prípadne aj väčší, ak to bola len čisto betónová konštrukcia so strechou a základnou hlavnou tribúnou, bez nejakého špeciálneho dizajnu či multifunkčného vybavenia hlavnej tribúny.

Ja to Prešovu prajem, ale nevidím to veľmi ružovo. V lepšom prípade sa spraví aspoň tá pekná hlavná a okolo nejaká Seda. V horšom to bude celé nejaký low cost, prípadne schody za bránami ako v Michalovciach.


----------



## Mr.Fiftik

*Postavia v Prešove štadión na tretí pokus? Motiváciou je aj EURO do 21 rokov*

_Prednedávnom sa dostal na čelo tretieho najväčšieho mesta na Slovensku. Pred novým primátorom Prešova stojí veľká športová výzva – postaviť futbalový štadión. Vyjde to na tretí pokus?
V hre je okrem nového domova pre oživený Tatran Prešov aj ďalšia motivácia. Prešov by mohol byť v roku 2025 jedným z dejísk majstrovstiev Európy do 21 rokov.
„Finančné krytie máme na prvú etapu. Ide o sumu odhadom do sedemnásť miliónov eur. Kapacita v tejto fáze by mala byť tisíc osemsto miest na sedenie,“ hovorí _*FRANTIŠEK OĽHA*_._

*V strede tohto týždňa ste absolvovali rokovanie so zástupcami Slovenského futbalového zväzu, vedením samosprávneho kraja, predstaviteľmi Futbal Tatran arény i šéfom Tatrana Ľubošom Micheľom. Čo bolo obsahom stretnutia?*
Zaznela tam informácia, ktorú všetci potrebujú počuť. A to, že verejná súťaž na zhotoviteľa stavby je vo veľmi vysokom štádiu pred vyhodnotením. Čaká sa na zopár doplňovacích údajov, do dvoch alebo troch týždňov by sme mali mať vyhláseného víťaza.
Ak sa vedenie mesta a poslanci rozhodnú pristúpiť k podpisu zmluvy a v rozpočte vyčleníme na tento investičný zámer úverovú líniu, tak sa do toho pustíme.

*Štadión sa má stavať po častiach. Ako vyzerá finančný rámec?*
Reálne finančné krytie máme na prvú etapu. Ide o sumu odhadom do sedemnásť miliónov eur. Kapacita hľadiska v tejto fáze by mala byť tisíc osemsto miest na sedenie, čo predstavitelia SFZ považujú za nízke číslo, vzhľadom na podpísané memorandum k EURO do 21 rokov v roku 2025, o ktoré sa Slovensko uchádza. Na realizáciu podujatia európskeho významu to nepostačuje. Projektovo i zmluvne sme pripravení aj na druhú fázu, ale finančné hľadisko nám to, bohužiaľ, neumožní.
So začiatkom prvej fázy plánujeme požiadať, či už Fond na podporu športu alebo vládu, o finančnú pomoc na dostavbu štadióna s plnou kapacitou šesťtisíc päťsto miest. Odhad je, že by malo ísť o päť miliónov eur.

*Búracie práce na pôvodnom štadióne sa začali ešte v roku 2018, s výstavbou nového sa dodnes nezačalo. Predchádzajúce dva pokusy zlyhali, naposledy vysúťažený zhotoviteľ odstúpil od zmluvy. Ako odhadujete súčasný časový harmonogram?*
Ak skutočne budeme mať do troch týždňov výsledok verejného obstarávania, pristúpime k rokovaniu v mestskom zastupiteľstve.
Keďže samosprávny kraj, ktorý má prispieť sumou 7,4 milióna eur, má pripravenú úverovú linku a SFZ garantoval, že peniaze (ide o dotáciu 2,4 milióna eur, pozn. red.) sú pripravené, do výstavby by sme mohli ísť takmer okamžite. Myslím si, že marec a apríl sú reálne termíny, kedy by sa už mohli uskutočniť stavebné práce. Zmluva, týkajúca sa prvej etapy bude na dvanásť mesiacov a súčasné podmienky sú odlišné než tie pôvodné, ktoré rátali s dodávateľským úverom. Teraz to bude formou dodávateľskej činnosti, pri ktorej vieme garantovať podmienky a tlačiť na dodržanie termínov.

*Pred voľbami ste sa prezentovali myšlienkou o vytvorení športového komplexu, kde by boli združené viaceré športy. Je možné, že futbalový štadión bude stáť napokon na inom mieste?*
Ak sa nám nepodarí nájsť dodávateľa a podpísať zmluvu tak, aby sme stihli EURO do 21 rokov, budem – a nielen ja, ale myslím, že všetci – považovať tento projekt za mŕtvy. V takom prípade by sme šli do hľadania inej alternatívy v podobe menšieho a lacnejšieho štadióna. Zatiaľ o tom neuvažujeme, je to len v hypotetickej rovine.

*Prešovské áčko hráva momentálne zápasy v Ličartovciach. Po rekonštrukcii a potrebných úpravách by mohol byť v druhej lige jeho dočasným domovom štadión v jazdeckom areáli. Hoci klub chcel, aby to tak bolo už od jarnej časti, zrejme sa to nestihne.*
Aj pán Micheľ deklaroval, že aktuálne sú nastavení tak, aby od najbližšej jesene hrali tam. To znamená, aby nový ročník bol už v Prešove. Síce s nejakými výnimkami a obmedzeniami, ale bude to plnohodnotný futbalový stánok, hodný toho, aby sa tam hrala druhá liga. Je pre nás obrovský záväzok dostať futbal späť do mesta, v hocijakom formáte. Urobíme pre to všetko. Na jar to ešte nebude.

*Klub je v tejto chvíli v hre o postup do Fortuna ligy. Tú by musel hrávať mimo Prešova, pravdepodobne znova v Poprade.*
Áno, to je pravda. Ak sa pustíme do výstavby štadióna, myslím si, že s odretými ušami stihneme termín na to, aby sme sa mohli podieľať na organizácii takého mimoriadneho podujatia, akým sú majstrovstvá Európy do 21 rokov.
Ligové zápasy, ak by Tatran postúpil, bude musieť hrať mimo Prešova. Štadión, pri tých všetkých peripetiách, ktoré sme si užili, minimálne do roku 2024 nebude. To je, dúfam, každému jasné.

*Väčšinovým akcionárom Tatrana Prešov je v súčasnosti práve mesto. Ako bude z jeho strany vyzerať ďalšie financovanie klubu?*
Pripravujeme úplne nový model komunikácie s občanmi. Budeme s nimi hovoriť o tom, kam peniaze idú a aké projekty chceme realizovať.
Predpokladám, že dôjde k zberu dát a určitému mentálnemu nastaveniu mesta. Aktuálne sme predložili návrh zvýšenia poplatkov a daní. Sme pripravení financovať futbal, to nie je žiadne tajomstvo, ale musíme mať na to mandát od ľudí.
Som rád, že sa tento týždeň počas tichého protestu pred Národnou radou podarilo presvedčiť aj poslancov za OĽANO, aby hľadali kompenzáciu, pretože daňový bonus nás mal pripraviť o vyše tri milióny eur, čo by bolo dramatické až likvidačné. Máme prísľub, že štát to bude v plnej miere kompenzovať obciam.

*Mládeži pomohli, na rade je hlavný krok*
„Zo strany primátora je snaha a prísľub, že urobí všetko pre to, aby sa začal budovať nový štadión. Momentálna doba ekonomicky príliš nepraje takýmto aktivitám, ale verím, že v Prešove nájdeme odvahu a chuť pustiť sa do výstavby Futbal Tatran arény,“ tvrdí predseda predstavenstva Tatrana Prešov Ľuboš Micheľ.
Jedno nové ihrisko už prešovskí futbalisti počas tejto jesene pokrstili. Tento týždeň sa konalo oficiálne otvorenie novej hracej plochy s umelou trávou v areáli základnej školy na Prostějovskej ulici.
„Pre mňa je to garancia toho, že prešovská mládež sa už nebude stále túlať v nejakom azyle. Má miesto, kde môže rozvíjať svoj talent a schopnosti. Tým, že na škole sú aj športové triedy, je to významný krok dopredu v rámci tréningového procesu,“ skonštatoval Micheľ.


----------



## figliar

ayoz said:


> Inak teda hlavný tribúna, ktorá nebude mať ani 2000 miest za 17 miliónov mi príde ako riadny luxus. Neviem, ako šli kvôli cenám materiálov hore ceny štadiónov v iných krajinách, ale za 17 miliónov ste ešte nedávno mali slušný 10 tisícový štadión komplet. Prípadne aj väčší, ak to bola len čisto betónová konštrukcia so strechou a základnou hlavnou tribúnou, bez nejakého špeciálneho dizajnu či multifunkčného vybavenia hlavnej tribúny.


Toto ma tiež dosť prekvapilo, je to strašne veľa teda aspoň za predpokladu že Prešov má stále v pláne stavať UEFA kategóriu 3 lebo na 4-ku by tam pre hlavnú mohli byť náklady naviac. Ale pri plánovanej kapacite 6500 ten projekt na 4ku nastavený byť nemôže, tam je minimum 8 tisíc. Odhadoval by som že za 17 mil. EUR by sa dala aj pri zvýšených nákladoch postaviť slušná krytá hlavná pre 2 tisíc divákov (samozrejme bez zbytočného luxusu) a oproti nej zatiaľ nezakrytá tiež pre 2000 takže by podmienky pre 1.ligu bez problémov splnili. Zastrešenie tej druhej tribúny a sektory za bránami by sa mohli dobudovať neskôr. Ale pozitívom je už to že konečne pripúšťajú stavbu na etapy.


----------



## jirky

Je to oficialne kategoria 3, ale hlavna je naprojektovana ako 4ka - skyboxy, VIP priestory, ubytovanie, dokonca kaplnka + len to dizajnove oplastenie hlavnej vraj stoji neskutocne statisice . Toto sa mestu a zodpovednym osobam otlkalo o hlavu od zaciatku, ze co za zvratenost to naprojektovali. Namiesto toho tam mal byt obycajny jednoduchy betonovy stadion so zakrytymi tribunami pre 7-8tis s akym takym komfortom. Cele by to mozno vyslo na nejakych 15 a bol by pokoj. Namiesto toho tam vsetci placu ze najnizsia vysutazena cena je 21+ (obe etapy) a nevedia kam z konopi, lebo sutaz je ukoncena, tlak na vystavbu je a zrusenie 3tej sutaze v poradi by uz bola uplna blamaz. Taktiez teraz do toho celeho zahralo Euro U21 a pravdepodobne aj tlak zo strany SFZ. Cele je to jedna velka tragikomedia. A ceresnickou na torte je, ze to znova vyhral AVA-stav, ktory pred par mesiacmi neprebral stavenisko...


----------



## Azbest

Horsi scenar sa crta ak sa nezacne stavat vobec.Olhov vlhky sen mat futbalovy stadion hned pri hokejovom moze byt realita.jeho slovami "bude mensi a lacnejsi" ...skoda ze ten "mensi a lacnejsi" stadion nemal v predvolebnych sluboch rovnako ako aj 120% navysenie poplatku za odpad ktorym sa momentalne chvali


----------



## jirky

Azbest - miesto pri hokejovom stadione bol len taky predvolebny vystrel do tmy. Cast pozemkov je tam sukromna a popravde stadion by sa tam ani nevtrepal, to by musela byt jedna tribuna kotvena v Toryse  Najnovsie mu vraj beha po rozume umiestnenie stadiona Pod Taborom, niekde v mieste buduceho central parku. Kazdopadne kuloarne info je take, ze poslanci sa ho budu snazit dotlacit do vystavby uz toho vysutazeneho. Je to sice drahe, ale vsetci si uvedomuju ze pokial sa nezacne stavat teraz, tak najblizsich 5 rokov ziadny stadion nebude a tie statisice (milion) co uz bolo do toho investovane by boli splachnute peniaze.


----------



## vitacit

jirky said:


> Azbest - miesto pri hokejovom stadione bol len taky predvolebny vystrel do tmy. Cast pozemkov je tam sukromna a popravde stadion by sa tam ani nevtrepal, to by musela byt jedna tribuna kotvena v Toryse  Najnovsie mu vraj beha po rozume umiestnenie stadiona Pod Taborom, niekde v mieste buduceho central parku. Kazdopadne kuloarne info je take, ze poslanci sa ho budu snazit dotlacit do vystavby uz toho vysutazeneho. Je to sice drahe, ale vsetci si uvedomuju ze pokial sa nezacne stavat teraz, tak najblizsich 5 rokov ziadny stadion nebude a tie statisice (milion) co uz bolo do toho investovane by boli splachnute peniaze.


A kde tam Pod Táborom ? Oproti Hornbachu medzi železnicou a cestou jak sa ide na Sekčov ?


----------



## jirky

vitacit - pravdepodobne, neviem uplne presnu lokalitu, len ze vraj mesto tam ma 5ha, tak to Olha berie ako potencionalnu moznost na umiestnenie, tazko povedat. Predchadzajuce vedenie tvrdilo ze ziadny vhodny pozemok okrem Capajevky mesto v rukach nema. Ale uz sa toho narozpravalo a ja uz neverim tym zarucenym informaciam od kompetentnych ludi..


----------



## JRBA

Tribuna pre 1800 ludi za 17 milionov? Za take peniaze tam musia byt taketo sedanky a k tomu aj vyhrievane. Alebo dalsi klasicky slovensky tunel?


----------



## JRBA

Realita stavieb na Slovensku.


----------



## jirky

Tak ono to nie je len tribuna, ale aj hracia plocha, vyhrievanie, zavlazovanie, inzinierske siete, turnikety, parkovisko...jednoducho komplet vsetko okrem chybajucich 3tribun. Za 17mega budes mat 1800miest a na dalsich 5000tis potrebujes 4m. Kazdopadne je to palka, o tom ziadna debata.


----------



## Raferty

Tak tam je najväčší problem že bude ,,jedinecna'' , tak ju prezentujú 4-5 podlaží...takýto prepich zbytočne berie peniaze, ...škoda že nešli podľa mňa jednoduchším systémom štýlu DAC, Trenčín,kosice....podľa mňa by pri takom štadióne ako Trenčín mali hlavnu aj pozdĺžnu tribúnu a za zvyšok by to už nejak časom dorobili


----------



## figliar

JRBA said:


> Realita stavieb na Slovensku.
> 
> View attachment 4270725


Je trochu škoda že túto legendárnu sereďskú tribúnu sa nepodarilo zachovať pre ďalšie generácie


----------

